#kubuntu 2005-09-19
<G|Patrick> gn8
<PaloDeQueso> How do I use a plugin I installed for konqueror?
<PaloDeQueso> a metabar plugin.
<nick01> hi; if I install kubuntu is there somebody that can help me configure lirc ? I wanna use that feature in the kde control center to control apps with my tv tuner remote
<douglas> Does anyone know how to utilize a konqueror plugin I installed as a plugin?
<_stefan> hello again
<_stefan> I solved the gpg
<_stefan> problem
<nalioth> _stefan: what was it?
<_stefan> I just forgott to import secret keys in kgpg
<nalioth> ok
<_stefan> ohhh man..
<_stefan> now all runs well
<_stefan> I were a good to have a notice in that moment
<_stefan> So you can "earn" time
<_stefan> sorry in the moment I have not a better word
<_stefan> I wish I could develop
<nalioth> _stefan: why can't you ?
<_stefan> I need  a teacher I think
<_stefan> But have no money for study development
<nalioth> _stefan: there are plenty of guides online
<_stefan> ahh do have a good site for beginners?
<_stefan> C/C++
<nalioth> i'd ask uncle google, personally or in #ubuntu-offtopic
<_stefan> okaay
<kbob717> how do i get kubuntu?
<nalioth> kbob717: use synaptic to install "kubuntu-desktop"
<kbob717> koo
<quilon> Anyone know of a fix to stop gamin_server eating up my cpu resources ?
<nalioth> quilon: kill it?
<quilon> it re-starts after the kill
<nalioth> quilon: close nautilus or konqueror
<quilon> k tries
<quilon> nalioth: its still there
<nalioth> quilon: unfortunately, gam_server is a necessary part of the system
<nalioth> quilon: it is 'indexing' (smoething like that) your stuff
<quilon> nalioth and unfortunately lots of people having same problem with no soultion found after more than 5 hours of googling
<nalioth> quilon: yes, even i'm afflicted with it
<quilon> nalioth: I would think nobody would want an indexing system if its taking more than 70% of CPU
<quilon> lol there you go
<nalioth> quilon: it should quit once it finds all the new files (mine does)
<peanut> i alredy have a regular ubuntu installed on my machene however i dont have an internet connection todo apt-get can i download the packages needed to install kubuntu on it without having to reinstall the wholesystem?
<nalioth> peanut: i'm afraid you'd need more dvd-r than currently exists
<nalioth> peanut: you you could d/l a kubuntu disc
<peanut> ?
<peanut> what
<nalioth> peanut: but i'd wait until breezy kubuntu is official
<peanut> im sort ofa newby
<peanut> what do you mean by d/l
<peanut> i actually want it on a horry machine
<nalioth> peanut: you can download a kubuntu install cd and add it from that
<peanut> nalioth:how?
<nalioth> peanut: once you get the cd, put it in your machine and open a terminal
<nalioth> peanut: at that time, type "sudo apt-cdrom" and follow the directions
<peanut> ok thanks
<peanut> nalioth:sorry i closed the window by accedent what did you say
<nalioth> peanut: after you run the 'apt-cdrom', run "sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop"
<nalioth> peanut: you should have kubuntu
<nalioth> peanut: if i were you, i'd wait for the breezy kubuntu release (oct 13)
<peanut> ok thanks
<peanut> after i runapt-cdrom should i run add
<peanut> nalioth
<nalioth> peanut: "sudo apt-cdrom add"
<nalioth> follow the instructions
<peanut> ok
<ManLord> Operation not possible with broken packages.
<ManLord> Please fix them first.
<ManLord> i'm trying to upgrade xlibmesa-gl from 6.8.2-10 to 6.8.2-10.1, bur when I select upgrade and then commit changes then nothing gets downloaded. And because of that I can't "upgrade all packages" gets this error: 
<ManLord> read above...
<hussam> ManLord: try it from command line. do: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<ManLord> xlibmesa-gl-dev: Depends: xlibmesa-gl (= 6.8.2-10.1) but 6.8.2-10 is installed
<hussam> ManLord: try sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<ManLord> hussam: same problem
<ManLord> it suggests with an -f flag
<nalioth> ManLord: try "apt-get -f install"
<hussam> apt-get install xlibmesa-gl
<ManLord> Pakker ut erstatningen xlibmesa-gl ...
<ManLord> dpkg: Feil ved behandling av /var/cache/apt/archives/xlibmesa-gl_6.8.2-10.1_i386.deb (--unpack):
<ManLord>  prver  skrive over /usr/X11R6/lib/libGL.so.1.2, som ogs finnes i pakken fglrx-6-8-0
<ManLord> dpkg-deb: underprosessen paste drept med signal (Rret ble brutt)
<ManLord> Det oppsto feil ved behandling av:
<ManLord>  /var/cache/apt/archives/xlibmesa-gl_6.8.2-10.1_i386.deb
<ManLord> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<ManLord> some norwegian here...
<ManLord> trying to overwrite /usr/X11R6/lib/libGL.so.1.2, that also is in the package fglrx-6-8-0
<nalioth> ManLord: it looks like your xlibmesa pkg is incorrect
<nalioth> failed to unpack
<ManLord> nalioth.. so how to fix?
<nalioth> ManLord: download it again
<ManLord> how exactly?
<nalioth> ManLord: hang on a minute
<nalioth> ManLord: "man apt-get" can provide some info while i look
<nalioth> ManLord: sudo apt-get -d xlibmesa-gl
<ManLord> sudo apt-get install(?) -d xlibmesa-gl
<nalioth> ManLord: sounds good
<ManLord> nalioth: well i tried that, then what? sudo apt-get install xlibmesa-gl?
<ManLord> nalioth: without -d
<nalioth> ManLord: yes, try it
<ManLord> this happens:
<ManLord> dpkg: Error while unpacking /var/cache/apt/archives/xlibmesa-gl_6.8.2-10.1_i386.deb (--unpack):
<ManLord>  trying to overwrite /usr/X11R6/lib/libGL.so.1.2, tat also exist in the package fglrx-6-8-0
<ManLord> nalioth: had to translate the norwegian...
<nalioth> ManLord: you have a choice here
<nalioth> ManLord: there is a "force" option available, should you choose to take it
<ManLord> nalioth: I tried: sudo apt-get install xlibmesa-gl -f   
<ManLord> same error
<nalioth> ManLord: you need this "dpkg --help" read about force options
<nalioth> ManLord: your system is warning you, btw
<koalah> i have no sound in gnome
<ManLord> nalioth: I also tried sudo apt-get clean and then sudo apt-get install xlibmesa-gl
<ManLord> same prob
<nalioth> ManLord: if you HAVE to have it, you can use dpkg to force installation
<ManLord> it's just that it's restricting me from doing other actions with apt-get...
<|maddox|> hi
<|maddox|> hi hussam, how was the upgrade to breezy?
<ManLord> niloth: I did: sudo dpkg --force-all -i /var/cache/apt/archives/xlibmesa-gl_6.8.2-10.1_i386.deb
<hussam> I haven't gone through with it yet. but I did apt-get -d dist-upgrade so the packages are downloaded
<ManLord> niloth: that solved it... hopefully not on the cost of anything else :)
<ManLord> niloth: because I had like 57 packages not fully installed, but now i could...
<nalioth> ManLord: the better option would have been --force-overwrite
<nalioth> ManLord: since that was the error it was giving you
<ManLord> niloth: ok, big problem?
<hussam> |maddox|: should I go for it?
<nalioth> ManLord: dont know, but precision is better than --all
<|maddox|> hussam you?re half way hehe
<ManLord> niloth: you're right... well too late now...
<|maddox|> hussam:  i would go for it
<ManLord> :)
<hussam> |maddox|: all the packages are downloaded. But I heard some people are having an error: Initializing modules
<ManLord> niloth: Thanks for the help! Gotta go! :)
<hussam> |maddox|: did you get an "initializing modules" error?
<|maddox|> hussam: could be.... i got luck, everythink is runninge smooth here
<|maddox|> nopes
<hussam> |maddox|: I doing some work. I'll be done in like 10 minutes. After that, I'll do the upgrade
<blackflag> hello all
<blackflag> can someone tell me to get an own channel?
<blackflag> is that expensive?
<hussam> blackflag: costs like 10 million dollars a day.
<hussam> blackflag: or just /join #channel name and it will be created
<hussam> |maddox|: you there?
<blackflag> ohh so easy?!! cool
<hussam> |maddox|: I can't connect to security.ubuntu.com ( it won't reslove 82.211.81.151 )
<JeffAMcGee> hussam: Here security.ubuntu.com resolves to 82.211.81.138
<hussam> JeffAMcGee: yep thanks for noticing that, I'll replace security.archive.com by 82.211.81.138 in sources.list
<yasser> hey im formatting home...but i want opera cookies/cache & gaim chat logs back....how do i back them up so I can reuse them?
<nalioth> yasser: not sure about opera, but look in ~/.gaim for your logs
<hussam> nalioth: you there?
<hussam> nalioth: do you know if this is a good up2date mirror: http://mirrors.sunsite.dk/ubuntu/ ? if not, do you know any good one?
<nalioth> hussam: stick with official mirrors
<nalioth> hussam: the other ubuntu mirrors are not as up to date
<hussam> nalioth: something's wrong with my network. I can't access security.archive.com 82.211.81.151 times out but 82.211.81.138 works
<nalioth> hussam: not your network
<nalioth> hussam: the archive at .151 appears to be having trouble
<hussam> nalioth: it times out for you as well?
<nalioth> hussam: it has been reported in here and #ubuntu for a few hours now
<hussam> oh ok
<hussam> thanks for that
<hussam> nalioth: i had 2 people check and it works for them. could it be working only for some people?
<nalioth> hussam: that is a possibility, the net is a great interconnected place
<blake> hi
<Bambi_BOFH> hi bla
<Bambi_BOFH> ke
<blake> i almost named my dog bambi
<blake> we went with kiwi instead
<Bambi_BOFH> lol.
<Bambi_BOFH> its an in joke :D
<blake> i must not be 'in'
<Bambi_BOFH> no, only about 3 ppl are 
<_nick01> test
<_nick01> -nick nick01
<_nick01> there is something wrong with the keyboard+ I just installed kubuntu
<_nick01> works now
<_nick01> :P
<nalioth> tests out 
<_nick01> now I can't set the screen resolution higher than 1024x768 :(
<nick01> can somebody help ? I want 1280x1024
<thoreauputic> !fixres
<ubotu> [fixres]  http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<nick01> I just installed 5.10 preview
<nick01> run xorgconfig ?
<nick01> now I have a passwword problem ...
<nick01> I wanna install mc and apt-get sais it can't find it ?
<crimsun> it's in universe.
<nick01> so how do I install it ?
<crimsun> Candidate: 1:4.6.0-4.6.1-pre1-3ubuntu1
<crimsun> enable the universe repo and install it
<nick01> k
<nick01> how do I enable that repo in kynaptic ?
<crimsun> I don't use Kynaptic, sorry
<nick01> that's what I found in the menu
<crimsun> (I use Ubuntu generally)
<nick01> k- so how do I enable that repo ?
<crimsun> you can edit /etc/apt/sources.list manually
<nick01> k
<crimsun> uncomment the deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary universe
<crimsun> line
<nick01> done
<crimsun> then save and sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude install mc
<nick01> why did they disable root by default ? 
<crimsun> it's good practice to use the lowest privilege level necessary by default
<nick01> anyway- I enabled it
<crimsun> additionally, sudo provides an audit trail in the system logs
<nick01> crimsun: do u have any experience with lirc ?
<crimsun> only maintenance-wise, so no
<nick01> k tks :|
<nalioth> what is lirc?
<kalenedrael> Linux Infrared Remote Control system.
<Kamping_Kaiser> or light irc
<nick01> kalenedrael: yay- so u know how to make it work ? I compiled it configured it for my tv tuner remote and installed it; but kcontrol still sais lirc is not configured correctly :(
<kalenedrael> I do not know how to make it work.
<nalioth> living up to your nick, Kamping_Kaiser ? lol
<nick01> k :(
<kalenedrael> Sorry...
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol nalioth
<nick01> xorgconfig doesn't work
<nick01> how do I configure the screen resolution ?
<nalioth> nick01: in a terminal, type "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" and have fun
<nick01> how do I install that xorgconfig ? I hate this config tool
<nick01> testing time
<nick01> how do I install the nvidia drivers ?
<nick01> I searched kynaptic and nvidia-common I think it was was already installed - I'm installing all the nvidia packages remaining
<nick01> how do I configure it 
<nick01> ?
<nick01> hmm- it's already installed
<blake> hi
<WMCoolmon> hey, i'm trying to DVD playback working, but the extra repos on ubuntuguide.org aren't working
<nalioth> WMCoolmon: dont use ubuntuguide, ask ubotu why
<nalioth> !tell WMCoolmon about restricted
<WMCoolmon> the backports URL isn't working either
<WMCoolmon> "deb http://ubuntu-backports.mirrormax.net/ hoary-extras main universe multiverse restricted" is the line i want to add, right?
<nalioth> WMCoolmon: are you using hoary or breezy?
<WMCoolmon> hoary
<WMCoolmon> i tried upgrading ubuntu to breezy and my system bombed
<WMCoolmon> hence, i figured i'd try instally hoary kubuntu
<nalioth> the URL you posted above looks correct
<nalioth> you can compare with this
<nalioth> !tell WMCoolmon about sources
<WMCoolmon> gah
* WMCoolmon makes a mental note to remember to not forget to apt-get update
<WMCoolmon> !tell WMCoolmon about AMD64
<WMCoolmon> bah :P
<March-RX8> hello
<nalioth> howdy March-RX8 
<aftertaf> cheers nalioth ... thought crossed my mind too.
<aftertaf> its a work PC, so i'll stick it back in the stock and try another... (don't buy HP!!!)
<nalioth> aftertaf: why are you answering me in here?
<aftertaf> i dont know......
* aftertaf is confused
<aftertaf> :)
<WMCoolmon> !tell WMCoolmon about restricted
<March-RX8> hei
<March-RX8> i hav a kubuntu 5.04 installed on a pc
<March-RX8> what should i do to update it to the last release?
<nalioth> March-RX8: i'd advise waiting til oct 13
<nalioth> the official release date
<March-RX8> cant i through apt-get?
<March-RX8> or synaptic?
<nalioth> if you wish to do it now
<nalioth> !tell March-RX8 about upgrade2breezy
<mornfall> morning
<aftertaf> yop mornfall  :)
<zorba64> !upgrade2breezy
<ubotu> The guide to upgrading to breezy (5.10) is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade
<mornfall> aftertaf: you on hoary right?
<mornfall> aftertaf: could you try apt-get source adept?
<aftertaf> yes and no ;)
<mornfall> hmm
<aftertaf> ok
<aftertaf> on this one yeah...
<aftertaf> i havent yet chrooted this morning ;)
* mornfall finds his hoary shell
<aftertaf> E: Unable to find a source package for ept
<aftertaf> i said ept.... 
<mornfall> hmm right
<aftertaf> i typed adept.
<mornfall> that's ok
<mornfall> you don't have the -src line anyway, i guess ;p
<mornfall> anyway, it works
<mornfall> some duncan hill was asking about the sources
<aftertaf> duncan hill ?
<mornfall> aftertaf: no idea, mailed me about it
<aftertaf> dpkg-source: extracting ept in ept-0.4.1~hoary1
<mornfall> yes i know, i already tried on my system
<aftertaf> hehe
<epiloc> has anyone here ever played around with linux on a toshiba libretto?
<yhann> hi to all!
<yhann> I am a newby in Ubuntu world and need help.
<Kamping_Kaiser> ask away. someone might be able to help
<yhann> I usually using Mandrake where root can log in in GUI as everyone.
<nalioth> said the Kamping_Kaiser 
<yhann> What about Ubuntu?
<Kamping_Kaiser> ubuntu no, kubuntu can if poked hard enough
<Kamping_Kaiser> yhann: for a start you need to reneable the root user account
<Kamping_Kaiser> after that im not so sure, i can check the mailing list though and see
<nalioth> it is not advisable to log into a gui as root. it can damage your userspace
<Kamping_Kaiser> i saw this come up in the last few days
<Kamping_Kaiser> and yes, what nalioth said :/
<yhann> I try Sudo -i  through a terminal but nothing after
<yhann> I need to setup my Samba server...
<nalioth> yhann: no caps in sudo
<yhann> ok...
<mornfall> Riddell: hi, hmm, sanekonsole still stuck?
<yhann> But caps or not, I can sign as root on terminal but need set Samba on GUI screen...
<yhann> How this root thing work?
* mornfall drops a huge stone on Kamping_Kaiser 
<yhann> What is sanekonsole?
* Kamping_Kaiser goes flat
<mornfall> yhann: forget root, just use kdesu
<yhann> mornfail, please be more clear..
<Kamping_Kaiser> yhann: surely kde has  a utitily to do samba shares in one of its controll centers?
<mornfall> yhann: kdesu <program> in your terminal
<yhann> ok let try
<mornfall> Kamping_Kaiser: better don't run around telling poor newbies how to log in as root :p
<zorba64> !units
<ubotu> zorba64: I don't know, could you explain it?
<Kamping_Kaiser> mornfall: he asked ;)
<yhann> command samba not found.....
<mornfall> Kamping_Kaiser: if he asked to be shot, would you? ;)
<mornfall> yhann: what program are you trying to run dude?
<Kamping_Kaiser> mornfall: well, that depends if he uses gentoo ;D
* mornfall drops another stone on yhann 
<mornfall> Kamping_Kaiser: heh
<yhann> samba 
<yhann> samba config
<mornfall> yhann: but what program you use to configure samba
<Kamping_Kaiser> and for the record, i have some good friends who dev on gentoo ;O
<mornfall> gentoo is lame
<mornfall> listening to In Flames - System
<yhann> mornfall, into KDE there is controle center where you can choose samba in admin mode to config...
* Kamping_Kaiser has never used gentoo.
<mornfall> yhann: so what?
<Kamping_Kaiser> use it ;)
<yhann> He does not let me go in root mode...
<yhann> Everytime I put root password it just not let me change anything...
<mornfall> yhann: that's a problem yes... do you want to speak about it?
<mornfall> *hides*
<mornfall> yhann: anyway, tried kdesu kcontrol?
<Kamping_Kaiser> yhann: in a terminal run "sudo kcontroll"
<Kamping_Kaiser> heh. 
<Kamping_Kaiser> what mornfall quoth
<yhann> i used sudo passwd to set root password
<Riddell> mornfall: yeah, seems to be
<mornfall> Riddell: damn
<yhann> wow...mornfall you are geek! Thanks
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol
<mornfall> O.o
* mornfall ponders taking out another huge stone
* Kamping_Kaiser hides
<mornfall> hey aftertaf 
<mornfall> s/hey/re/
<aftertaf> rehey :)
<aftertaf> poxy proxy
<aftertaf> all i'm doing is a dist-upgrade to breezy on a new box :D
<yhann> mornfall: I spent days to understand how this sudo command works...I
* thoreauputic drops a 50kg Unix manual on yhann
<Kamping_Kaiser> :) 
<yhann> thoreauputic: is that e-book or what????? :))
<thoreauputic> yhann: dead tree :)
<yhann> Please theeauputic, I was Windows fan until few months....
* thoreauputic likes the somewhat more relaxed atmosphere in #kubuntu ;)
<yhann> Actually, linux world is brand new to me and try to learn and read!
<Kamping_Kaiser> heh. things a bit busy in #ubuntu atm thoreauputic?
<thoreauputic> yhann: yes, well we all have dark secrets we would prefer not to admit ot ;)
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol.
<Kamping_Kaiser> like being bsd and system Vs bitch?
<thoreauputic> Kamping_Kaiser: the Return of the Bots
<Kamping_Kaiser> ahh.....
* Kamping_Kaiser stays here
<yhann> cool....
<thoreauputic> Kamping_Kaiser: actually #ubuntu is now +r again :/
<Kamping_Kaiser> :/ ouch
<mornfall> thoreauputic: +r as in registered?
<thoreauputic> right
<Kamping_Kaiser> +right ;)
<mornfall> well, probably anti-spam measure
<thoreauputic> yes, anti bot
<mornfall> #ubuntu is a bit more frequented than this one
<nalioth> blasted bots
<mornfall> my bot is registered with nickserv ;-)
<nalioth> lucky they've not found us yet
<aftertaf> screen & ssh is awesome
<Kamping_Kaiser> heh.
* Kamping_Kaiser Rs himself
<mornfall> aftertaf: i must be too used to unix ways... what's unusual about ssh or screen? ;-)
<yhann> by the way, I have another question..
<aftertaf> run sth remotely, and kill the terminal window. then come back to it later:)
<aftertaf> mornfall:  i come from a m$ way of life dude... computers just dont DO that type of thing
* Kamping_Kaiser should learn screen :$
<mornfall> aftertaf: i can barely recall it working differently :p
<mornfall> m$... what's that? :)
<yhann> I have an old cyrix pc and I try /to load Kubuntu ann did'nt work. Any suggestion?
* thoreauputic stopped reading the man page for screen after 38 pages ;-)
<aftertaf> cyrix..... hmm debian?
<Kamping_Kaiser> openbsd?
<aftertaf> thoreauputic:  heh only use it for one thing, resume detached process execution. ive known about screen for a week
<mornfall> aftertaf: actually, i can't recall using MS winders... last time i used them i run fluxbox on it i think ;-)
<mornfall> aftertaf: was @ school, stupid c++ classes in a room with winders installed
<thoreauputic> aftertaf: right - just commenting on the "man page" that was more like a copy of War and Peace ;)
<Kamping_Kaiser> thoreauputic: tried squid? ;S
<mornfall> aftertaf: (still, we were supposed to putty/ssh into a MIPS machine with SGI IRIX on it to do the work ;p)
<aftertaf> mornfall:  never done IT at school, i'm a languages person.
<yhann> Yes or there is any linux distro can work with cyrix?
<nalioth> cyrix processors?
<mornfall> aftertaf: i'm not IT person either, more like CS
<Kamping_Kaiser> yhann: its more that they are so slow afaik
<yhann> Yes, cyrix processors
<yhann> Yes, but I will use that Pc for downloading or test..
<aftertaf> mornfall:  i did french ;)
<mornfall> aftertaf: :-)
<mornfall> aftertaf: i was wondering if i should start a second school :-)
<mornfall> but i'm sorta short on time, with all those things going on
<nalioth> yhann: ubuntu will work on cyrix processors (use a lightweight window manager)
<aftertaf> as a teacher or a learner?
<mornfall> aftertaf: i'm an undergrad student, man
<aftertaf> i got my Ba in french by the skin of my [beep] 
* mornfall blinks
<mornfall> i'd want to teach at some point, but suspect i'm a bit young for that :)
<yhann> nalioth, which version because I had Kernel panic error with the latest version 
<nalioth> yhann: hmmm, breezy is coming out in 4 weeks
<mornfall> panic = male virgin in .cz (or .sk) :D
<mornfall> (read as if n was &ncaron; though)
<mornfall> (slightly OT)
<yhann> mornfall, you still cool aftr all! ;)
<mornfall> yhann: yeah, one could cool his beer on me ;-)
<aftertaf> you how old mornfall ? 
<yhann> nalioth, Are you sure? How you know it will work? Did you test it?
* Kamping_Kaiser places slab on mornfall
<mornfall> aftertaf: *counting* about 20 i think
<aftertaf> where you guys at anyway?
<yhann> Thank you Kamping_Kaiser!!! :))
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol mornfall
<aftertaf> $mornfall+10>aftertaf
<mornfall> aftertaf: Brno, Czech Republic
<Kamping_Kaiser> yhann:  ;)
<nalioth> yhann: no i have not, i have never owned a cyrix box
<mornfall> aftertaf: so you are somewhere in 0-30 range eh? ;-)
<aftertaf> top end of range ;)
<aftertaf> 30 2B exact
<mornfall> aftertaf: given you have a degree, yeah
<Kamping_Kaiser> ouch :D
<mornfall> ah
<yhann> nalioth: but how you know it will work?
<mornfall> aftertaf: at least you don't make me feel old ;)
* Kamping_Kaiser lols at 'old' geeks
<aftertaf> i have acertain degree of knowledge, thats all....
<aftertaf> Kamping_Kaiser:  you a sprog too?
<nalioth> yhann: i dont know if it will or not
<yhann> ok
<Kamping_Kaiser> 19, Australia
<nalioth> yhann: you have a schroedingers cat on your hands
<mornfall> Kamping_Kaiser: kid ;P
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol
<mornfall> yhann: try different kernels, btw
<mornfall> yhann: maybe a 2.4 one, too
<mornfall> yhann: (it could as well be mobo not cpu that's the problem, etc)
<mornfall> Kamping_Kaiser: (not that i'm much older ;p)
<Kamping_Kaiser> yeh, i noticed :D
<aftertaf> install, see if the processor is dead or not, the act of installing will either kill or not kill the cyrix.
<mornfall> aftertaf: installs shouldn't kill cpu :p
<aftertaf> the cyrix is in a superstate of both smoking and functional :D
<aftertaf> mornfall:  but you dont know until you install... thats the thing with schrdlinger's CPU
* mornfall puts a smoking p4 in aftertaf's pocket
* aftertaf heatsinks his boxers
* mornfall watches the cpu burn through the pocket and fall to ground
* Kamping_Kaiser tuts. that p4 is going to need new lungs soon
<yhann> ok, ok guys I will try!
<aftertaf> old timer needs to get sustenance.....
* mornfall sends that p4 to a transplants clinic
* aftertaf foodage time ;)
<mornfall> FOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOD
<mornfall> good idea
* Kamping_Kaiser donates p3
<Kamping_Kaiser> :o
<aftertaf> pffff old timer christ!     30 y/o
* Kamping_Kaiser pats full middle
<aftertaf> :/
<Kamping_Kaiser> lmao
<mornfall> Kamping_Kaiser: interesting discovery... and since you have had an ass? ;-)
<mornfall> +when
<mornfall> (you obviously don't have anymore)
<mornfall> (given't it is now "laughed off")
<Kamping_Kaiser> :/
* mornfall thinks he'll run to get some groceries
<Kamping_Kaiser> im reading ubuntu-devel. im not quick enought for those jokes atm ;S
<mornfall> sorry... ubuntu-devel is serious matter indeed :p
<Kamping_Kaiser> mornfall: its not funny, htats for sure :P
* mornfall hands a handkerchief to Kamping_Kaiser 
<mornfall> keyboards don't like water too much
* Kamping_Kaiser wipes arse
<mornfall> |lart Kamping_Kaiser 
<mornfall> ubotu: lart Kamping_Kaiser 
* ubotu decapitates Kamping_Kaiser conan the destroyer style
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol
<mornfall> http://rafb.net/paste/results/J9ffHC23.html
<mornfall> listening to In Flames - Metaphor
<mornfall> and, time to really get the groceries or i faint from hunger and WHAT WOULD YOU DO THEN?! :-)
<Kamping_Kaiser> ignore you?
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol@ link as well ;D
<yhann> sorry, I will be back!
<_yhann> hello nalioth!
<nalioth> _yhann: howdy
<mornfall> back
<_yhann> Yes and no..
<_yhann> This is strange...
<mornfall> everything is strange
<_yhann> Actually I tried to switch Irc software (Konversation to X-irc)
<mornfall> why would anyone switch to anything that's not irssi
<mornfall> _yhann: something you don't like about konvi?
<nalioth> _yhann: you shouldnt stay in -unregged
<_yhann> On X-irc they need me to register my nick but nothing with konversation..
<mornfall> _yhann: maybe konvi registers you by itself? :)
<mornfall> _yhann: or you don't have your nick registered at all?
<_yhann> Yes, I tried to see channel list but I can not fetch chanel with more than 99 users..
<mornfall> _yhann: oh, also, note your nick now starts with underscore
<nalioth> _yhann: you need to register your nick
<_yhann> Start with underscore because is alternative if the nick is used
<_yhann> I am also connect under yhann but directed somewhere else..
<nalioth> _yhann: you may join as yhann when you register
<_yhann> nalioth: why you are so rude? I told you I am newbies in this world....can you be more friendly and polite?
<nalioth> rude?
<Kamping_Kaiser> er?
<Kamping_Kaiser> hyper sensitive yhann? :S
<nalioth> guess so
<RogueJediX> That was amusing
<mornfall> RogueJediX: not quite
* mornfall would drop a huge stone on yhann if he was around
* Kamping_Kaiser wonders at mornfalls obsession with large stones
<mornfall> Kamping_Kaiser: it's not obsession, it's a obsessive-compulsive disorder! /me runs to find another large stone
<Kamping_Kaiser> *runs the other way*
<mornfall> don't you see you insensitive clod!
<Kamping_Kaiser> :|
* mornfall drops a large stone inscribed "sense of humour"...
<mornfall> hmm, on Kamping_Kaiser too ;-)
<mornfall> Kamping_Kaiser: no worries, joking (all the time)
* Kamping_Kaiser tries to prises sence of humour out  from under the rock
* RogueJediX is allergic to large piles of stone located above him with little or no structural support
<mornfall> RogueJediX: is the allergy serious?
<mornfall> i think i've heard of lethal cases
* Kamping_Kaiser drops a bucket full of sand onto RogueJediX
<mornfall> Kamping_Kaiser: DUDE, stop it! i almost sprayed my monitor with water i had in mouth
* mornfall giggles
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol
* Kamping_Kaiser watches mornfall wet his monitor
<RogueJediX> A bit offtopic: Does anyone know of a good game reviews site that's not loaded with flash content?
<Kamping_Kaiser> <bzt>
<mornfall> RogueJediX: yeah, try microsoft.com
<mornfall> big entertainment site
<RogueJediX> I sincerely doubt they have PS2 games reviews
<mornfall> you are probably right
* mornfall suggests using google
* aftertaf recommends playing nothing but supertux
<RogueJediX> I'm already on it actually. All I get is stores even if I filter out words like store, buy, etc.
<Kamping_Kaiser> *installs supertux, and hopes he can run it*
<RogueJediX> I've been using Gamespot to read reviews, but I got sick of all the flash and java content
<mornfall> don't play games, save time!
<aftertaf> Kamping_Kaiser:  go tux gooooooo
<mornfall> beneath a steel sky!
<Kamping_Kaiser> :)
<RogueJediX> All work and no play makes RogueJediX a very nervous dude
<Kamping_Kaiser> i havent played an fps for 9 months :'(
<Kamping_Kaiser> and i havent played anything but gnometriss for 6 :S
<mornfall> i think i spent about an hour playing diablo 2 in the last 6 months
<RogueJediX> I spend at least 10 hours weekly playing my PS2
<Kamping_Kaiser> eeek. console!
<RogueJediX> That, or playing Scourge or Atlantik on my Kubuntu box
<RogueJediX> Angband is good too
<mornfall> angaband is cool
<mornfall> but i never beat it :-)
<mornfall> i mean, not even in wizard mode :p
<aftertaf> whatis angaband
<CaiN_SA> aftertaf, 
<CaiN_SA> tell me quick
<CaiN_SA> why does updatedb run on my pc
<CaiN_SA> every bloody morning
<aftertaf> cron task? do you reboot?
<Kamping_Kaiser> it runs because its told to ;)
<CaiN_SA> ya
<CaiN_SA> i turn laptop of every evening
<CaiN_SA> and put it in server room
<thoreauputic> CaiN_SA: anacron actually
<aftertaf> i like the way i appear to be an expert at certain things........ :D
* aftertaf so obviously isn't one...
<thoreauputic> aftertaf: shhhh - someone might hear you ;-)
<Kamping_Kaiser> *unplugs ears*
<aftertaf> hehe  thoreauputic :)
* aftertaf plays gnometris while waiting for breezt dist-upgrade to arrive
<thoreauputic> aftertaf: I now *know* I'm an arrogant clueless n00b because our friend from earlier *told* me so ;-)
<Kamping_Kaiser> aftertaf: top score?
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol. yeh thoreauputic you suck ;)
* thoreauputic goes to sit in the corner and lick his wounds
<thoreauputic> :D
<aftertaf> sucky sucksy.
<March-RX8> hello
<aftertaf> youz all up yo' ass. 
<aftertaf> er.... sorry :)
<March-RX8> i updated kubuntu to breezy
<aftertaf> hello March-RX8 :)
<nalioth> thoreauputic: "I" was the arrogant one
<March-RX8> but, where is Mozilla firefox??
* aftertaf is in the process of going breezy...
<thoreauputic> nalioth: heheh - lets have a competition ;)
<March-RX8> i cant find it in package list
<zorba64> March-RX8: now just called firefox
<aftertaf> betchoo R a n00b thoreauputic !!!!!!! not h4x0r like m3 !!
* aftertaf looools 
<aftertaf> bring out the gimp!
* aftertaf rofling all ober the place
<Kamping_Kaiser> lmao
<March-RX8> havent found anyway
<n01> hi to all
<March-RX8> hi n01 
<n01> it's good!
<n01> someone answered me
<n01> ubuntu is good!
<aftertaf> hi n01 
<n01> and cool
<n01> another one
<aftertaf> it SO is ;)
<n01> ;)
<Kamping_Kaiser> hi  :)
<n01> why u use ubuntu?
<n01> what's the meaning of it?
<Kamping_Kaiser> it r0x0rz :)
<zorba64> n01: can u spell apt
<March-RX8> cause is the only linux who run on my ppc
<n01> what's apt?
<n01> ok March-RX8 
<zorba64> !apt
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, apt is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AptGetHowTo/ or http://www.debian.org/doc/user-manuals#apt-howto
<n01> hi Chameleon22 !
<Kamping_Kaiser> hi Chameleon22
<aftertaf> n01:  have you been to the ubuntu website? a lot of good info and background
<n01> yes it'true!
<aftertaf> March-RX8:  only linux 'that' runs.... 'who' is for people ;)
<n01> someone tried to install Eclipse?
<n01> thax ubotu !
<aftertaf> #j eci
<March-RX8> aftertaf i forgot
<aftertaf> oooops...
<March-RX8> i'am not english native
<aftertaf> doesnt matter March-RX8 ... i gathered... it was a friendly grammar tip. :D
<n01> don't worry who's a native english?!
<aftertaf> a lot of people 'have' to speak english and I thinnk you guys do a very good job of it ;)
* aftertaf is native english....
<n01> ooohhh!
<n01> He is lucky, but we too!
<aftertaf> I find that people never want to correct language errors, they worry about upsetting the other person.... but its a way to help you progress in english at the same time, if you are kindly corrected. 
<thoreauputic> aftertaf: congratulations, old boy - the ashes are once again yours . Jolly good show!
<Kamping_Kaiser> does australian count as english
<Kamping_Kaiser> ?
<aftertaf> thoreauputic:  yep.... was a good set of matches
<thoreauputic> Kamping_Kaiser: never!
<aftertaf> Kamping_Kaiser:  not in cricket mate ;)
<n01> i think so!
<thoreauputic> aftertaf: yes - a good series indeed
<Kamping_Kaiser> aftertaf: shut up pig :(
<n01> if u speak usually english
<n01> ...
<zorba64> Kamping_Kaiser: you bewdy mate!
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol. g'day ;)
<cricket_pig> la la la la la :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> bah. poms all over :S
<zorba64> Kamping_Kaiser: howsitgoin?
<Chameleon22> hello all 
<Kamping_Kaiser> orritemate'yself?
<Kamping_Kaiser> hi Chameleon22
<zorba64> Kamping_Kaiser: notbadadall thanks
* thoreauputic waits for the out-of-tune We are the champppionnns!
<Chameleon22> whats up Kamping_Kaiser ?
<after8> naaaH;
<Kamping_Kaiser> Chameleon22: not a lot. spinning a beatles cd (blasted poms ;D)
<after8> 18 years and we win it once..... have to wait to see if this is consistent
<Kamping_Kaiser> and discovering someone ehre just won hte ashes :S
<after8> March-RX8:  you're running on a PPC? how are you finding breezy ?
* Kamping_Kaiser gets over the ashes and moves on
* after8 changes subject fastish ;)
<Chameleon22> we lost!
<Chameleon22> hell is oficially frozen!
<n01> bye guys I must leave!
<Kamping_Kaiser> Chameleon22: yeh :S
<n01> see ya
<Kamping_Kaiser> n01: later mate
<nalioth> after8: you dont want to ask me how i find breezy?
<after8> yeah, but guys...... it was a very good series... even if Oz beat Eng it would have been a stormer for both teams.
<March-RX8> what do u mean after8 ?
<Chameleon22> where you from Kamping_Kaiser ?
<after8> nalioth:  U R l33t l1nux u$3r :D
<Kamping_Kaiser> from Tas, in SA (both aust )
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol
<Chameleon22> me in VIC
<nalioth> after8: so you only pick on unknown users?
<after8> March-RX8:  cos nalioth uses it too, and is happy with each step closer to the stable version.....
<Kamping_Kaiser> *gasp* 
<March-RX8> i dont mind it
* after8 not picking on anyone....
<Chameleon22> Kamping_Kaiser, dont gasp, its not your fault you from tazzy 
<Chameleon22> ;)
<March-RX8> i actually prefer mandriva based systems
<Kamping_Kaiser> Chameleon22: you share a phone code with the inbreds.... i remember now :P
<Kamping_Kaiser> ;)
<Chameleon22> lol
<March-RX8> but i havent found one working properly on a ppc
<March-RX8> what should i install to move pic from camera to pc?
<nalioth> March-RX8: yellowdog linux is the furthest you're gonna get to "working properly" on ppc
* Kamping_Kaiser looks for tht large stone to drop on March-RX8
<Kamping_Kaiser> yellowdog still maintained?
<March-RX8> too many cds to burn
<nalioth> March-RX8: if you can stand the redhat hell, that is
<nalioth> March-RX8: there is a dvd image
<March-RX8> yes
<March-RX8> but ibook g3 dont read dvds
<March-RX8> *doesnt
<nalioth> Kamping_Kaiser: still maintained? hell yes, and they're fixin to start manufacturing their own hardware since apple is abandoning them
<nalioth> March-RX8: my ibook g3 does
<Kamping_Kaiser> jeees ok.
<March-RX8> really?
<Kamping_Kaiser> i thought it died :$
<March-RX8> my one hav just cd reader
<March-RX8> no dvd drive
<nalioth> March-RX8: find a friend with a f/w dvd drive
<March-RX8> i'll keep kubuntu :)
* Kamping_Kaiser buggers off to get proprietry codecs installed. bbl
<after8> damn proxy de merde!
<after8> nalioth:  arent you usually in bed at this time??
<Kamping_Kaiser> !backports
<ubotu> Add "deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary-backports main universe multiverse restricted" to /etc/apt/sources.list.  More info @ https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBackports
<Kamping_Kaiser> ta
<thoreauputic> after8: the war against bots knows no night!
<Kamping_Kaiser> are other ppl having problems with backports?
<nalioth> after8: are you trying to get rid of me?
<after8> hehehe
<after8> not at all...
<nalioth> after8: btw, even tho my nick says _zZz, that doesnt mean anything
<G|Patrick> hi
<G|Patrick> are there reposotories for amarok 1.3.1?
<G|Patrick> !amarok
<ubotu> I guess amarok is a music player for Linux and Unix with an intuitive interface. See http://amarok.kde.org ; amaroK's features: http://amarok.kde.org/content/view/51/1/
<nalioth> grsstig!
<nalioth> apokryphos: howdy stranger
<apokryphos> Hey, how's it going?
* apokryphos does a dist-upgrade; been some time ;-)
<nalioth> apokryphos: are you saying breezy whupped ya?
<apokryphos> nalioth: nope -- been on holiday. Just came back; I'm behind. 8)
<nalioth> apokryphos: ah
<apokryphos> Barcelona. Really amazing time. :)
<nalioth> apokryphos: what happens in Vegas, stays in Vegas
<nalioth> lol
<apokryphos> 8)
<apokryphos> nalioth: what else has been 'appening here?
<nalioth> apokryphos: bot swarms
<nalioth> trolls
<apokryphos> :/
<nalioth> usual stuff
<apokryphos> Didn't miss to much then, cool.
<thoreauputic> hey, apokryphos ! welcome back :)
<apokryphos> thoreauputic: aloha! How've ya been?
<thoreauputic> apokryphos: oh, same ol' same ol' ;-)
<nalioth> apokryphos: thoreauputic has been terrible while you were gone
<nalioth> apokryphos: he's been repressing folks right and left
<apokryphos> That dark horse!
* thoreauputic trims his moustache, curls the ends and leers threateningly
* apokryphos shys away in fear 
<apokryphos> thoreauputic: definitely works ;-)
<thoreauputic> apokryphos: actually of course , I'm innocent as a lamb 
* thoreauputic sings a little ditty about flowers and spring
<mendred> hi i upgraded to breezy a couple of days back..
<mendred> feels good and snappy
<mendred> but a couple of problems
<mendred> when i plugin my ipod
<mendred> it doesn't appear on the desktop
<mendred> nemore
<mendred> it used to work with hoary
<nalioth_zZz> mendred: breezy is broken until oct 13
<mendred> hokay
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol
<Kamping_Kaiser> i love the acceptance
<mendred> well..this isn't that big a deal since i can still mount my ipod manually
<mendred> Kamping_Kaiser: So i am not protesting :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> :) cool
<after8> mendr
<after8> oops
<dominik> hi
<apokryphos> hi
<hiasl> hi! somebody know a program for kde similar to the update-notifier?
<G|Patrick> bye... :(
<blackflag> new day, new "hello all :-)"
<Kamping_Kaiser> dapper drake :o this will own
<blackflag> I have a question about TCP/IP
<blackflag> When I send packages than there are timestamps in it
<blackflag> What this timestamps mean?
<blackflag> ARE there GMT Or what?
<Kamping_Kaiser> not sure. local time i expect
<blackflag> Or is it about synchronisation
<blackflag> between to nodes
<Kamping_Kaiser> *shrug*
<helpme> anyone knows how to use scrapbook ext in firefox?
<blackflag> and /or time to live?
<blackflag> no TCP/IP eperts here? Can someone give me a good address to ask such question?
<Kamping_Kaiser> try looking for orialys book ;) thats probably able to explain all
<blackflag> hmm, good idea!
<drasch> oreilly 
<Kamping_Kaiser> thanks drasch :)
<drasch> Kamping_Kaiser: i realize spelling is optional in IRC, but it makes it much easier to google :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> yeh, i couldnt remember how it was spelled :)
<blackflag> here to the one who is interessting in:
<blackflag> http://www.networksorcery.com/enp/protocol/tcp/option008.htm
<blackflag> but I dont understand where the timestamps comming from
<blackflag> there must be a source
<setite> what are the repos to update kde or kubuntu desktop
<apokryphos> !kde342
<ubotu> from memory, kde342 is at http://kubuntu.org/hoary-kde-342.php
<setite> are those only 32bit?
<setite> W: Couldn't stat source package list http://kubuntu.org hoary-updates/main Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/kubuntu.org_hoary-kde342_dists_hoary-updates_main_binary-amd64_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
<setite> W: Couldn't stat source package list ftp://bolugftp.uni-bonn.de hoary-updates/main Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/bolugftp.uni-bonn.de_pub_kde_stable_3.4.2_kubuntu_dists_hoary-updates_main_binary-amd64_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
<setite> W: Couldn't stat source package list http://www.mirrorservice.org hoary-updates/main Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/www.mirrorservice.org_sites_ftp.kde.org_pub_kde_stable_3.4.2_kubuntu_dists_hoary-updates_main_binary-amd64_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
<setite> W: Couldn't stat source package list http://mirror.cc.columbia.edu hoary-updates/main Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/mirror.cc.columbia.edu_pub_software_kde_stable_3.4.2_kubuntu_dists_hoary-updates_main_binary-amd64_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
<Kamping_Kaiser> dont do that again setite
* mode/#kubuntu [+o apokryphos]  by ChanServ
* mode/#kubuntu [-b %setite!*@*]  by apokryphos
* mode/#kubuntu [+b %setite!*@*]  by apokryphos
<apokryphos> dam these commands ;-)
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol.
* mode/#kubuntu [-o apokryphos]  by apokryphos
<Kamping_Kaiser> setite: when pasting use pastebin
<Kamping_Kaiser> !gmplayer
<ubotu> Wish i knew, Kamping_Kaiser
<Kamping_Kaiser> m.
<Kamping_Kaiser> !mplayer
<ubotu> I guess mplayer is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MplayerInstallHowto.  For compiling, see: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=31061
<apokryphos> mornfall: hey, you here?
<mornfall> apokryphos: here
<mornfall> sup?
<apokryphos> mornfall: Hi :). Just checked adept beta2.. first thing I noticed: should package info etc expand upon click? Doesn't seem like the expected behaviour
<after8> apokryphos:  i bet they updated the packet once i started d/ling
<apokryphos> could be
<mornfall> apokryphos: yeah, too many people cried they want it
<apokryphos> oh :/
<after8> one thing mornfall .... can't you have it showing list of files and where it installs, like synaptic (sorry for swearing!!)
<mornfall> after8: file a wishlist, but not in 1.0
<mornfall> apokryphos: i'll think about the default behaviour, but most users seem to be happy about open-on-click
<apokryphos> mornfall: it's better to please the masses, if that's what they want, probably.
<after8> but masses suck, all the same
<after8> bye all
<ubuntu> lu*
<Kamping_Kaiser> o_0
<drasch> anyone have suggestions on where to look for the two OSD's showing up when changing volume on my thinkpad in Kubuntu Breezy (wasn't happening in Hoary)
<Borg^Queen> Hi people I'm trying to find the faq url for ubuntu. Does anyone know it? I've been to the site but I can't find a link.
<apokryphos> Borg^Queen: did you even google?
<Borg^Queen> apokryphos: I think we have been through this before. I always google before I ask.
<Borg^Queen> You have a short memory don't you.
<apokryphos> I'm sorry if I don't reach the presumption of Google not working
<apokryphos> my memory is generally ok, but if you hanged around in IRC at all you'd know hundreds pass through everyday; evidently, I'm not going to remember every conversation with each person
<fluffybunny_> i hav ejust installed KDE, and am playing with all the new applets, etc --> the removable media applet has no option for usb drives, and nothing pops up when I plug my drive in... help?
<Borg^Queen> I think you would remember that one. You were very rude.
<Borg^Queen> I certainly remember it.
<apokryphos> fluffybunny_: does it work if you mount it manually?
<apokryphos> Borg^Queen: I remember your name, but no recollection of any conversation we had. Don't take it personally.
<Borg^Queen> I don't. I just don't like repeating steps. 
<apokryphos> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/documentation/faq/faqfolder_view
<fluffybunny_> apokryphos: i can mount in in a terminal window... if thats what you mean
<apokryphos> Kind of wondering how you'd miss that if you "googled". You're meant to type keywords in a search engine; hence, ubuntu faq in this scenario. And alas! First link.
<Borg^Queen> That's not the faq I was looking for.
<Borg^Queen> It if had been the simple, I wouldn't have asked.
<Borg^Queen> My time is being wasted here.
<Kamping_Kaiser> Borg^Queen: yes it is
<Kamping_Kaiser> i wonder why 
<thoreauputic> Borg^Queen: you aren't being terribly clear then, sorry
<Kamping_Kaiser> because you cant ask the question right
<Borg^Queen> Nah, its the day people
<thoreauputic> Borg^Queen: what did you *actually* mean ?
* apokryphos sighs
<fluffybunny_> she left
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol. you think fluffybunny_ ? ;)
<thoreauputic> heh - another one who blames others for their own vagueness
<fluffybunny_> i know what its like to get frustrated, but bite your tongue, in my opinion, when you are asking for help, don't you think?
<fluffybunny_> Kamping_Kaiser: ;)
* apokryphos nods
<apokryphos> Some people have the preconception that they can demand help in some way
<thoreauputic> apokryphos: "I want the FAQ - but not *that* FAQ!" <---- telepathy failure on our part I guess
<apokryphos> and that if you fail to please them, then you should be damned! =)
<fluffybunny_> so... cheesy grin, can anyone help with my issues? usb automounting, that is ...
<Kamping_Kaiser> apokryphos: its more that people think they asked the right question and dont understand why these idiots cant find it for them ;)
<apokryphos> thoreauputic: gotta adjust my telepathic antennas, definitely.
<Kamping_Kaiser> fluffybunny_: lol
<apokryphos> heh
<Kamping_Kaiser> fluffybunny_: im afraid i cant. i dont use kde
<fluffybunny_> i'm thinking of a problem.... guess...
<thoreauputic> apokryphos: dpkg-reconfigure psychic-bot-recall
<thoreauputic> ;)
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol
<apokryphos> fluffybunny_: apologies, I know little about HAL and how media ioslave works in general. :/
<apokryphos> thoreauputic: doesn't work...
<eolo> hallo all!
<ubuntu> hello
<apokryphos> Ah, I need to sudo :P
<Kamping_Kaiser> hi
<thoreauputic> fluffybunny_: I don't know the problem, but the answer is 42
<fluffybunny_> apokryphos: no more HAL errors since I switched to KDE this morning, just that my usb doesn't automount
<thoreauputic> ;)
<apokryphos> fluffybunny_: what kde version are you on?
<fluffybunny_> thoreauputic: yellow...
<eolo> Someone can tell me how to add fluxbox to kdm session options?
<papercarbon> Hi folks, I need help
<fluffybunny_> apokryphos: how would I check version?
<Kamping_Kaiser> eolo: have you installed fluxbox?
<eolo> yes kamping
<Kamping_Kaiser> papercarbon: ask then, dont just anounce it :D
<apokryphos> fluffybunny_: if you're in konversation, type something like /exec kdeversion  now :P, if not: kde-config --version   ...in konsole
<eolo> Kamping???
<apokryphos> eolo: thoreauputic is probably the one you want to ask, but I'd guess you need to add a fluxbox.desktop entry
<thoreauputic> problem is I use gdm, so the entries for kdm I don't know...
<Kamping_Kaiser> mmm. all i know is you have to hack something :/
<fluffybunny_> apokryphos: KDE 3.4.0
<eolo> but .desktop is not only a "show icon" matter
<thoreauputic> eolo: if it's the ubuntu package of fluxbox, it should add an entry
<apokryphos> fluffybunny_: are you on i386?
<eolo> ??
<kinfo> what?
<apokryphos> eolo: what?
<eolo> it's not the ubuntu package, it' 0.9.13 the last stable
<fluffybunny_> apokryphos: i586 (I think: Pentium Celeron 2.6 Ghz)
<apokryphos> eolo: did you restart X? Not sure if you'd have to. If not, we can just create a .desktop entry easily
<eolo> how
<apokryphos> fluffybunny_: ok -- go for kde 3.4.2
<thoreauputic> eolo: so you compiled it, right? And you want an entry - what about using ~/,xsession and choosing the default system session ?
<fluffybunny_> apokryphos: but i just downloaded the latest available version from the package manager?
<apokryphos> !kde342
<ubotu> well, kde342 is at http://kubuntu.org/hoary-kde-342.php
<apokryphos> check that =)
<apokryphos> eolo: one sec
<fluffybunny_> apokryphos: I am worried that it may not be KDE - I may have broken something (I was playin around with my boot sequences... i think i messed up)
<eolo> i opened xsession but i'm not shure of what to do
<apokryphos> fluffybunny_: :/
<thoreauputic> eolo: for gdm the directory for entries is /usr/share/xsessions, but for kdm I don't know...
<thoreauputic> eolo: dot xsession ( ~/.xsession)
<apokryphos> thoreauputic: I don't think you can use that, actually. KDM is systemwide
<eolo> ok found kde.desktop
<thoreauputic> eolo: all you actually need in .xsession is the word "startfluxbox" (without quotes)
<eolo> it's enough i add fluxbox.desktop?
<thoreauputic> apokryphos: it doesn't respect .xsession?
<thoreauputic> eolo: no that doesn't do it
<apokryphos> thoreauputic: I mean, that wouldn't put it in the kdm listing, I don't think.
<apokryphos> oh, that other way, it could work. Not sure.
<thoreauputic> apokryphos: right - but the default session doesn't exist? I think it does
<eolo> ok i found /usr/share/xsessions
<thoreauputic> eolo: If that works for kdm, use an existing file as a temlate
<thoreauputic> *template
<fluffybunny_> are kubuntu repositories different from the standard?
<Kamping_Kaiser> fluffybunny_: generaly no
<Kamping_Kaiser> exept theres a few extras
<thoreauputic> and call startfluxbox from the exec line
<eolo> ok i'll try for some minutes and be back, thanks thoreauputic
<Kamping_Kaiser> for that recent one (x.x.2)
<apokryphos> fluffybunny_: nope, but the kde 3.4.2 was. In future I think kde updates will be in backports
<thoreauputic> eolo: OK - good luck then
<fluffybunny_> apokryphos: cool, thanks - updating now
<fluffybunny_> !i386
<ubotu> fluffybunny_: I'm not sure, is it larger than a breadbox?
* thoreauputic is waiting for eolo to report that fluxbox is slow because of the --disable-xmb bug :|
<fluffybunny_> this room is konsiderably quieter than #ubuntu
<thoreauputic> fluffybunny_: 95 here, 400 in #ubuntu
<fluffybunny_> thoreauputic: yes, i see...
<fluffybunny_> so, while i am waiting for KDE to update - how do I small my desktop icons smaller?
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol
<apokryphos> fluffybunny_: indeed. There's several reasons :P
<thoreauputic> this is a nice place to get one's sanity back after hours of battling bots and trolls ;)
<apokryphos> fluffybunny_: small your desktop icons?
<fluffybunny_> apokryphos: doh! too ... much.... computer.... 
<fluffybunny_> apokryphos: make my icon smaller, i meant ;)
<apokryphos> fluffybunny_: kcontrol  -- can alter icon-size from there
<fluffybunny_> apokryphos: aha!
<thoreauputic> * News flash! New verb -- "to small" ! nice coinage ! :D
<fluffybunny_> thoreauputic: thanks... i pride myself on the misuse and abuse of the english language
<thoreauputic> fluffybunny_: you are a true believer! " konsiderably " is clearly the KDE version <j/k>
<thoreauputic> :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol
<Kamping_Kaiser> "i pride myself on the misuse and abuse of the english language" your on irc damit ;)
* Chousuke abuses english only intentionally.
* thoreauputic decides to speel and gramer chick every wurd frum now on
<Chousuke> You know, verbing nouns and the like.
* apokryphos pretends unintentional misuses are intentional 8)
<Chousuke> thoreauputic: I could actually do that :P
<thoreauputic> :))
<fluffybunny_> kwite 
<fluffybunny_> ;)
<Chousuke> every mac application is able to use the built-in spell checker.
<thoreauputic> fluffybunny_ is kwik and kunning
<Chousuke> which is slightly annoying if I'm talking colloquial Finnish :P
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol
<Kamping_Kaiser> the iKnow ;)
<Chousuke> colloquial English doesn't really break spell checkers, but with finnish the spell checker fails every time :(
<Kamping_Kaiser> use a real language :P
<Kamping_Kaiser> assembly :D
<thoreauputic> Chousuke: English spell checkers break English, in my experience :)
<Chousuke> Perhaps.
<Kamping_Kaiser> thoreauputic: thats because your always using the wrong english for the job :)
<thoreauputic> Grammar checkers are hilarious...
<Kamping_Kaiser> thats the problem with it
<Chousuke> thoreauputic: grammar checkers fail i.
<Chousuke> it* even
<thoreauputic> Kamping_Kaiser: Sir, I have an Honour Degree in English Literature :)
<thoreauputic> Honours even... *G*
<fluffybunny_> thoreauputic: isn't that Honours?
<Kamping_Kaiser> i just finished school ;P
<thoreauputic> indeed
<apokryphos> hehe
* Chousuke Isn't even studying English anymore :p
<thoreauputic> I also have the worst typing technique in the known Universe
<Kamping_Kaiser> Chousuke: niether :P
<Chousuke> Still it feels like I use English more than Finnish.
<Chousuke> Weird, considering I live in Finland.
* apokryphos reads old English novels 8)
* fluffybunny_ reads science fiction
* fluffybunny_ also reads fantasy
<thoreauputic> apokryphos: Even Middle English, as I know :)
* fluffybunny_ feels like a kliche
<apokryphos> thoreauputic: haven't for some time =)
<thoreauputic> fluffybunny_: a kute kliche with fluffy bits ?
<Chousuke> Old English is fuxed.
<fluffybunny_> thoreauputic: yea and verily
<Chousuke> It has some things in common with Finnish.
<Chousuke> Except its pronunciation seems to be nicely inconsistent.
<eolo> back again!
<thoreauputic> eolo: any luck?
<eolo> Didn't worked
<thoreauputic> hmm
<thoreauputic> eolo: you used /usr/share/xsessions ?
<thoreauputic> eolo: I think the kdm config must use something else
<eolo> i've to understand the architecture: where kdm go to look for xsessions type to display them on graphical login options?
<eolo> sorry for my english
<thoreauputic> eolo: you'll have to dig I fear - I know only gdm for this
<eolo> tell me about gdm
<thoreauputic> eolo: I found out the hard way
<eolo> hard!!
<eolo> ??
<kinfo> i don't understand.
<thoreauputic> eolo: gdm uses the directory I mentioned
<thoreauputic> eolo: hard = difficult
<eolo> and what he does?
<eolo> tell me the hard way
<thoreauputic> eolo: gdm? It's the gnome login screen 
<fluffybunny_> noooooooo...... my kustom panel disappeared with my upgrade... oh well, more fun playing with applets
<thoreauputic> if you want to use kdm you'll have to find the directory where it hides its config for logins
<eolo> i try surfing web....
* mode/#kubuntu [+o apokryphos]  by ChanServ
* mode/#kubuntu [-b %setite!*@*]  by apokryphos
* mode/#kubuntu [-o apokryphos]  by apokryphos
<fluffybunny_> ooo, not good: klicked on konqueror, klicked removable media: An error occurred while loading media:/: ---> Could not start process Unable to create io-slave: --->  klauncher said: Error loading 'kio_media'.
<zAo^> where is the Kmenu icon located?
<fluffybunny_> zAo^: who, me?
<zAo^> ehh, to everyone :)
<fluffybunny_> uhm... bottom left?
<fluffybunny_> i am going to reboot, see if that fixes m y removable storage issues
<zAo^> duhh :) I mean the icon itself; need to replace it :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> i expect /usr/ somewhere, but ask a geek wehre exactly :(
<spiral> hi
<Kamping_Kaiser> hi
<Sputn1k> how to fix this error? http://img374.imageshack.us/img374/524/nuotrauka38xh.png
<thoreauputic> zAo^: somewhere like /usr/share/icons I expect
<Kamping_Kaiser> thanks thoreauputic ;)
<thoreauputic> Kamping_Kaiser: not that I'm a geek ;-)
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol. of course not :)
* thoreauputic is in denial
<thoreauputic> :D
<zAo^> :)
<blackflag> ha someone an idea how I can do websites migration from IIS to apache?
* Kamping_Kaiser books thoreauputic in for some thorapy :P
<blackflag> with php and mysql?
<Kamping_Kaiser> scp should do the pages :)
<thoreauputic> Kamping_Kaiser: too late - my therapist says I'm nuts ;-)
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol. 
<Kamping_Kaiser> blackflag: i dont know about the details of MySQL and IIS, so i cant give any good help
<thoreauputic> Kamping_Kaiser: of course, he has a severe perceptual disorder ;)
<blackflag> but you have an idea between IIS and apache?
<Kamping_Kaiser> ;) of course. but i hate to break it to you -  the walls realy are not purple
<Kamping_Kaiser> blackflag: yeh, ones opensource. what do you need to know as such? what are you moving? how many sites? pages?
<fluffybunny_> ok, so i've rebooted, and I can klick on removable storage in konqueror but alas, woe is me - no usb drive...
* Kamping_Kaiser comforts fluffybunny_
* fluffybunny_ sniffs
<blackflag> only 10 websites including forums (phpbb)
* fluffybunny_ is glad for the comfort
* fluffybunny_ thinks she will never mess around with init.d or boot scripts again
<fluffybunny_> :(
<Kamping_Kaiser> blackflag: i have no deep undertanding of the stuff involved, but i dont see why it cant be done with a few striat forward steps... then some panic when it breaks :)
<blackflag> :-)
* Kamping_Kaiser twigs fluffybunny_ isnt your avarage geek
<Kamping_Kaiser> :D
* fluffybunny_ doesn't konsider herself a geek at all
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol. your nto a geek, and niether is thoreauputic :P
* fluffybunny_ was tricked into trying linux "cause its really not as hard as you think..." bah!!!
<Kamping_Kaiser>  lmao
<Kamping_Kaiser> you can go back to sucking satans cock fi you want ;D
<thoreauputic> fluffybunny_: hahah - ah, but you will be a learned guru before you know it!
* fluffybunny_ is beginning to hate all OS's... windblows and linsux...
* Kamping_Kaiser hands fluffybunny_ openbsd
* fluffybunny_ sighs in resignation...
<Kamping_Kaiser> learn to realy hate :)
* fluffybunny_ has been told (by the same linux person) --> "try gentoo, its easy"... i think not!!!
<Kamping_Kaiser> use gnome ;)
* fluffybunny_ thinks it may as well be LFS
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol. fluffybunny_
<Kamping_Kaiser> no, lfs is worse
<fluffybunny_> Kamping_Kaiser: i broke gnome
<Kamping_Kaiser> no package management at all :D
<Kamping_Kaiser> :o your evil
* Kamping_Kaiser gets super glue
* fluffybunny_ thinks superglue won't work... she's tried superglue, and it works temporarily, but she can't get it to work permanently
<Kamping_Kaiser> thoreauputic: where does one edit the logout system so when you exit a sudo -s it runs sudo -k?
<Kamping_Kaiser> :/ duct tape?
<fluffybunny_> say, what is an "average geek" anyway?
<thoreauputic> Kamping_Kaiser: I haven't the faintest idea 
<Kamping_Kaiser> male 
<Kamping_Kaiser> thoreauputic:  :/ useless :P
<fluffybunny_> Kamping_Kaiser: ah... yes, there is a dearth of geekesses...
<Kamping_Kaiser> heh
<thoreauputic> Kamping_Kaiser: I wouldn't want anyone thinking I was a geek ;-0
<Kamping_Kaiser> :)
<fluffybunny_> so... no takers on the usb problem? no-one out there up for a challenge? where are all the hardcore linux power users to help a fluffy bunny?
<Kamping_Kaiser> fluffybunny_: i havent *used* kde for about 18 months.
<Kamping_Kaiser> that was mandrake 9.2
* Kamping_Kaiser should familiarise himself with kde ubuntu style
* fluffybunny_ wonders then why Kamping_Kaiser is in #kubuntu and not #ubuntu?
<thoreauputic> fluffybunny_: *real* hardcore powerusers don't use USB - they use punch cards and teletypes ;)
<Kamping_Kaiser> becaues they dont need more help in #ubuntu. and im usualy kamping there as well :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol
* Kamping_Kaiser cancels order for parralel port  interface ;P
<fluffybunny_> :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> oh crap. another 113m of updates :/
* thoreauputic staggers over to his PDP-11 with his walking frame
<fluffybunny_> i'm going to nip into #ubuntu and see if they can help there...
<Kamping_Kaiser> *shuts down mirror and goes to bed*
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol
<Kamping_Kaiser> fluffybunny_: good luck , but warning
<fluffybunny_> ?
<Kamping_Kaiser> you may be flamed for using kde in #ubuntu
<fluffybunny_> hmmm, how to get help without mentioning kde...
<Kamping_Kaiser> fluffybunny_: give it a try. 
<Kamping_Kaiser> its just sometimes people are having a bad day :/
<apokryphos> Heh, nah, you'll be alright. Easy to combat them ;-)
<thoreauputic> Kamping_Kaiser: no just the revolving door *ask in #kubuntu*
<Kamping_Kaiser> just as im having a bad 1:20 am
<Kamping_Kaiser> thoreauputic: yeh, that as well
<fluffybunny_> yes, thats how i wound up here in the first place...
<apokryphos> fluffybunny_: which problem? 
<fluffybunny_> apokryphos: no automount
<apokryphos> if you're talking about the autodetection, #kde is probably better
<apokryphos> #kubuntu is the best of course, in theory; but if no-one here can help..
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol. revolving door anyone ;)
<fluffybunny_> ok...
<Kamping_Kaiser> night loves ;P
* Kamping_Kaiser l33t sl33pzors
<Budda^windoze> does someone know if its possible to change the kdm background from the console?
<apokryphos> fluffybunny_: is the HAL daemon running?
<fluffybunny_> apokryphos: i'm not sure --> i keep getting HAL! failed to initialise when I log into Gnome, no such error on kde...
<apokryphos> hm
<apokryphos> fluffybunny_: can you pastebin the output of ps aux|grep hal ?
<thoreauputic> Question: who was the greater genius, BAch or Mozart ?
* thoreauputic waits for the off-topic kick
<thanish> hi frens
<fluffybunny_> apokryphos: hal       8186  0.1  2.4   7360  5860 ?        Ss   17:34   0:02 /usr/sbin/hald --drop-privileges
<fluffybunny_> apokryphos: amanda    9741  0.0  0.2   2952   588 pts/1    S+   18:07   0:00 grep hal
* thoreauputic drops a 50kg Unix manual on fluffybunny_
<thanish> current;y using kubuntu.... but want to switch to gnome... how to do it frens??
<fluffybunny_> hey~! it was only two lines!!
<thoreauputic> fluffybunny_: hey - Ihave to use my custom lart now and again! *grin*
<thanish> current;y using kubuntu.... but want to switch to gnome... how to do it frens??
<fluffybunny_> :)
<apokryphos> fluffybunny_: nothing else?
<fluffybunny_> offtopic: can you create custom commands like that in gaim?
<fluffybunny_> apokryphos: nothing else - unless I should have sudo'ed it?
<apokryphos> nope
<apokryphos> Still, looks like it is running. Are you on hoary?
<fluffybunny_> apokryphos: yes
* fluffybunny_ is off to nibble some carrots ... back later...
* fluffybunny_ is going to reboot as well as get supper - back soon(ish)
<Budda^windoze> argh....everytime i try to start kde it says that dcopserver isnt running even when i run it before starting kdm its closed after the error msg
<Budda^windoze> anyone got a solution?
* [ITA] MisterX is away: away
<eolo> OK guys i did it!!!
<eolo> and it was very easy
<apokryphos> cool =)
<apokryphos> seems to me like GNOME are quite involved with producing bounties for things
<eolo> you want to know?
<apokryphos> some real interesting ones for SoC
<apokryphos> eolo: sure
* apokryphos tries to remember the exact problem
<eolo> kde3 has a list of available sessions in /usr/share/apps/kdm/sessions
<eolo> you have just to check your wm exists and modify the exec path in (your_win_manager).desktop
<eolo> kdm checks for availability of that executable and if it exists it put an entry in session menu of kdm
<eolo> not so clear?
<apokryphos> ok, I see.
<eolo> my problem was that my executable was in /usr/local/bin
<eolo> not in /usr/share/bin
<eolo> now I FLUX
<foca> nassss
<jjesse> any idea on why i can't authenticate correctly to my exchange server w/ evolution since i did an apt-get dist-upgrade from hoary to breezy?
<jdef> I just installed kubuntu preview works beautifully how different will the final version be. 
<Tm_T> jdef: bugfixes and polishing
<Tm_T> I think
<fluffybunny_> how do I open the control panel again?
<thoreauputic> fluffybunny_: kcontrol
<thoreauputic> fluffybunny_: from  a terminal that is...
<fluffybunny_> thoreauputic: thanks
<thoreauputic> fluffybunny_: that's kwite alright ;)
<fluffybunny_> thoreauputic: 'kay...
<thoreauputic> kwah?
* fluffybunny_ still has no luck with usb/hal
<Aapzak> aseigo: I was wondering if you use Skype over artsd and if you experience lots of delay?
<Tm_T> oh, aseigo hi o/
<buz> i there got a question
<buz> why do i see the following in top: Mem:    906660k total, 
<buz> when i have 1024mb and NOT shared video?
<Aapzak> maybe mB/MB conversion?
<buz> cant be it
<Aapzak> maybe some memory is in use by kernel?
<thoreauputic> buz: because you are using a 386 kernel
<buz> ram, unlike hd, uses real MB
<buz> thoreauputic: so using a 686 should help?
<thoreauputic> buz: you need a 686 kernel or amd equivakent
<buz> aaaaaaaaaaaah
<thoreauputic> yes
<buz> interesting :)
<buz> i'll go install a k7 one then ;)
<buz> (theorteitcally, this is amd64 anyhow but i dont want that trouble right now)
<thoreauputic> 386 has a limit of ~~ 900MB
<buz> ok
<buz> that would explain it then
<thoreauputic> apt-cache serch linux-image
<thoreauputic> *search
<buz> i know how to use synaptic thanks ;)
<thoreauputic> but *don't* use 2.6.11
<thoreauputic> OK
<buz> i hope we get .14 in breezy
<buz> i wanna use fuse
<thoreauputic> 2.6.12 in breezy I think
* apokryphos nods
<hon> I am going to try breezy guys. do you suggest the latest snapshot dvd or the preview live cd?
<buz> but no fuse in .12 right?
<apokryphos> hon: you're on hoary currently?
<apokryphos> dvd will give you the option to install, as well; so if you want that...
<hon> I am using hoary now
<apokryphos> you can do a straight apt-get to upgrade, but if you want to take a look at things then the LiveCD is great for that, sure.
<hon> which one is better at this moment: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/dvd/
<hon> or the preview?
<hon> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/dvd/current/ is for Sept 12
<hon> and the preview is a few days older
<hon> now I am not sure which one to try
<Tm_T> hon: preview would be my pick
<hon> why?
<hon> I mean did they break anything after the preview? ;)
<buz> mhh 1gb ram now
<buz> still need more
<buz> *digsthruhardwarepile*
<buz> damn no pc3200 ddr left
<buz> only pc2700
<Sith_Tux> how can i reconfigure my lcd screen?
<author_psi> hi guys
<zAo^> lo
<apokryphos> Sith_Tux: you probably mean reconfigure your x -- you can use sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<christian> habe Frage zu Operainstallation
<OculusAquilae> christian: german irc-channel: #kubuntu-de
<thomas> hello
<thomas> can I use my own splashscreen in breezy?
<libben> have u tried?
<thomas> the splashscreen?
<libben> yeah
<thomas> it is in breezy, the package usplash
<RogueJediX> Is anyone running breezy yet?
<OculusAquilae> thomas: already tried Kfind
<OculusAquilae> RogueJediX: yes
<RogueJediX> How's Kaffeine? Is it fixed?
<OculusAquilae> RogueJediX: hm don't know, haven't tried yet
<johlin> hey guys! got kubuntu installed now
<johlin> one problem though
<OculusAquilae> RogueJediX: but there was a fixed package for hoary too
<johlin> I can't open package manager, it says wrong password, but I enter the right one (I can do root commands via su with that password)
<RogueJediX> Really? Must've missed it
<johlin> and when starting kynaptic, I get this error:
<johlin> root@johan:/home/johan # kynaptic
<johlin> Xlib: connection to ":0.0" refused by server
<johlin> Xlib: No protocol specified
<johlin> kynaptic: cannot connect to X server :0.0
<OculusAquilae> RogueJediX: it was part of the kde 3.4.2 or 3.4.1 backports
<RogueJediX> It must be 3.4.1 backports then, because I'm running 3.4.2 and it's still giving me lip
<RogueJediX> Noatun isn't bad, though I really prefer Kaffeine
<NetSkier> johlin: Your problem is with the X server.
<NetSkier> You can work around this by opening up your x security before you su to root.
<NetSkier> johlin:  'xhost local:root'  BEFORE you su or sudo to root.
<NetSkier> oh well; guess you are gone.
<johlin> NetSkier: Why should I do that? Just curious. Will that command make the package manager always work, or just temporary?
<johlin> update on the problem, I cant
<johlin> do any root-programs
<johlin> for example, when running the control panel, I can't change the login.-stuff, when asked for password, I enter the right one, that works in a konsole, but it says that it is wrong
<NetSkier> johlin: You do what I said to prevent what you said happened, namely: 
<NetSkier> <johlin> Xlib: connection to ":0.0" refused by server
<NetSkier> <johlin> Xlib: No protocol specified
<NetSkier> <johlin> kynaptic: cannot connect to X server :0.0
<NetSkier> Root can not connect because you have not given root permission to connect yet.
<johlin> <NetSkier> Root can not connect because you have not given root permission to connect yet.
<johlin> okay
<johlin> what do I do?
<hydrogen> It's only g3etting worse..
<hydrogen> 31748 hydrogen  15   0 1023m 854m  608 S  0.0 84.4  43:10.94 gam_server
<NetSkier> johlin: do what I said above.  Exit out of root, run that command as your non-root user,then become root, and do whatever.
<NetSkier> johlin: That command gives root permission to use the x-server owned by your non-root user.
<johlin> still doesn't work :(
<NetSkier> what error?
<johlin> johan@johan:~$ xhost local:root
<johlin> non-network local connections being added to access control list
<NetSkier> that is not an error.
<johlin> it does work from terminal window, as root, but not when executed from the menu
<johlin> then it still says wrong password
<NetSkier> what is 'it'?
<johlin> what the password is?
<NetSkier> Use complete sentences.
<johlin> If I execute kynaptic from the kde-menu, then kde tells me that the password is incorrect, but if I execute kynaptic as root from konsole, then it works, with lots of warnings though (warnings in the konsole window)
<johlin> (where the "it" is kynaptic)
<hydrogen> johlin: its _your_ password, not roots
<pc22> how do i add repositories in kubuntu?
<hydrogen> in the kdialog
<NetSkier> So, ok, this is a new error.  The X-server error went away.
<pc22> where is it
<johlin> Netskier: The passwords are the same for root and for my account, this worked in ubuntu. Is that what I am doing wrong?
<NetSkier> I can not tell from what you have written.
<johlin> so...what do you want me to write?
<johlin> Sorry if I am not writing correctly. English is not my main language
<NetSkier> Don't be concerned about the grammar; just be crystal clear.
<NetSkier> johlin: what problem do you want to solve now?
<johlin> okay. what info do you need? I can open kynaptic from a konsole-window, but then I get lots of warnings (but it's working correctly), but if I execute from the kde-menu, then my correct root-password seems to be wrong
<NetSkier> johlin: I don't user package managers, so I am not the best person to help you with them.  I just use the underlying apt-get commands.  Tell me what you want to install,and I will tell you how to do it.
<johlin> okay. thanks. I will try the kubuntu forum and see if someone can help me.
<johlin> thanks for the effort anyway
<NetSkier> I have a hunch about this.
<johlin> huch means?
<NetSkier> welcome.
<NetSkier> hunch means a guess.
<johlin> okay. guess?
<NetSkier> I am a Debian guy, and new to Kubuntu.  I was shocked to find that root logins were not allowed from the x-login window.
<NetSkier> and that I had no root password assigned.
<johlin> yeah, that's wierd. but it's really meant as a beginner distro, but at least an option to disable this would be nice
<NetSkier> So I fixed this by booting from the 'recovery mode' kernel, and then set the root password there.
<johlin> and then root logins should be allowed+
<NetSkier> Now I can create a console window, and then su to root from there, when I need to do sys admin work.
<johlin> that's what I do when I need to root stuff. Isn't logging in as root kind of insecure anyway?
<NetSkier> Perhaps this might be related to your problem trying to do root related things from the menu.  Just a guess.
<johlin> maybe. I'll try the kubuntu forum
<NetSkier> Depends on a lot of things.
<johlin> but if you do wrong, you can mess things up, as root
<NetSkier> Just don't run any vulnerable services, and stay behind a firewall, and you will be fairly safe, and don't insult anyone online,or they might hurt your system.
<johlin> Do I need a firewall when running as non-root?
<NetSkier> root is like driving a car; you can crash your car.
<NetSkier> Firewall is always a good idea.
<johlin> <NetSkier> root is like driving a car; you can crash your car. 
<johlin> haha
<NetSkier> Glad you laughed, but it is quite true.
<NetSkier> But a lot cheaper to fix than your car.
<johlin> yeah, I know. But I guess I will go for normal account for now. I don't need to do lost of root-things, and when I do, su will do
<NetSkier> sudo is even better for that.
<NetSkier> Keeps you from forgetting to log back out of root when you are done with it.
<johlin> I always close down the terminal when I'm finished though. Guess it's a windows-thing
<pc22> is kde good for new user of linux?
<NetSkier> kde looks like windows, so I guess so.
<johlin> when I began using linux, on slax then (a live cd), I really felt comfortable with kde
<NetSkier> good for windows users; gnome might be better for mac users.
<johlin> if you are a former windows\mac-user, then kde should be easy to use
<apokryphos> I find it odd when people come to Linux and think it looks like windows. Some things, i.e. windows, are fairly standard. What did they expect?
<NetSkier> windowmaker looks different than windows.
<johlin> I expected just terminal windows everywhere, like dos, until I found out that time was moving forward
<apokryphos> johlin: progress!
<pc22> im moving from windows
<johlin> yep. I felt stupid when I saw some really nice linux screenshots, always though it was like dos
<pc22> i hate to go back. so i need all the support to stay ;)
<johlin> me too, there is really good support for linux though, friendly people everywhere
<pc22> johlin. youre new to linux?
<johlin> I was using slax (live-cd) in the beginning of this year, but due to lilo-problems, I have been using windows until now, when I felt like I needed linux in some way
<johlin> I've been using regular ubuntu for a month also
<johlin> Windows will always be windows, and never changes much, but with linux, you can make it look the way you like
<pc22> u have a network?
<johlin> I do, but I haven't tried to acess it yet, I installed kubuntu one hour ago, so
<pc22> i wanted to install printer from another ubuntu box
<pc22> i dont know how to do it :(
<johlin> another ubuntu box. I though you meant a windows-network.
<johlin> But I think kubuntu should have network support, if you don't have firewalls on them, it should work
<johlin> maybe you miss some packages
<pc22> yeah im in a windows network but i started replacing them all with ubuntu box
<johlin> you need the samba-packages as far as I know
<johlin> they should be in the package manager, and apt-get install samba should work as well
<stefano> hey does anyone of you guys speak french?
<stefano> really important %)
<froggy25> i need help plz
<apokryphos> !helpme
<ubotu> If you don't actually ask a question, we can not actually help you.
<froggy25> i need to know how i can adjust my clock to show the time in 12 hr. mode
<froggy25> not 24 hr. mode
<froggy25> in the right timezone
<froggy25> which is central
<froggy25> how do you do this
<froggy25> !clock
<ubotu> Syntax error in line 1, froggy25
<froggy25> !info clock
<apokryphos> configure clock will give you option to change timezon
<froggy25> ive done that
<apokryphos> froggy25: please don't flood; to investigate with the bot you should be in /msg
<froggy25> do what
<froggy25> im not flooding
<froggy25> im not a bot either
<froggy25> and i dont use bots
<froggy25> oh you mean ubotu
<froggy25> sorry
<froggy25> ok
<froggy25> help me
<apokryphos> froggy25: you *were* flooding. You made 7 posts in a row, without any reason.
<apokryphos> !enter
<ubotu> don't use the "enter" key as punctuation! It's annoying and spams the channel. Write in complete sentences and keep your replies and questions on one line if possible. Thanks!
<froggy25> help me
<froggy25> then
<apokryphos> froggy25: you're giving practically zero information. 
<apokryphos> did you change to the correct timezone?
<froggy25> im using chicago timezone'
<froggy25> but it says 13:52:53
<froggy25> i want it to say 2:54:00
<apokryphos> just change it, then 
<froggy25> how
<apokryphos> right click -> adjust date/time
<froggy25> that doesnt work
<apokryphos> it doesn't bring it up?
<froggy25> i does
<froggy25> i dont know how to use it
<apokryphos> change the time it provides there
<froggy25> but its in 24 hr. mode
<froggy25> i want 12 hr. mode
<apokryphos> I don't think you can switch to 12 hr. mode without getting an analog clock display
<aseigo> sure you can
<aseigo> go into the localization control panel and change the time representation
* apokryphos wonders why this isn't under configure clock, too 
<aseigo> oh, and if you need to know what the special characters are there, use the WhatsThis help
<xuserx> I'm impressed
<xuserx> The end.
<Flying_Eagle> hi
<nalioth_zZz> howdy
<JeffAMcGee> howdy
<pc12> hi
<nalioth> howdy
<pc12> any filipinos here??
<manyakis> hi pepz
<osh> Perhaps a stupid question, but why is firefox(browser) so dependant on gnome? 50% of the packages I see when I try to install it are gnome packages.
<apokryphos> osh: the one in the repositories was built with gnome libs
<froggy25> im trying to locate the system fonts for kubuntu
<froggy25> where are they located
<apokryphos> though it doesn't in theory need them -- they probably did it for a few extra gnome goodies
<froggy25> apokryphos
<froggy25> can you help me again
<nalioth> froggy25: try /usr/share/ and look for fonts
<froggy25> ok
<froggy25> thanks nalioth
<nalioth> froggy25: also, you can open a terminal and "locate *.ttf"
<froggy25> oh yeah nalioth, has anyone else asked about baghira lately
<froggy25> ok i will
<nalioth> baghira?
<froggy25> the mac os x theme for kde
* nalioth isnt familiar with that
<osh> apokryphos: Ah. I think I see some gnome-stuff in firefox though. Lots of menus and stuff look very gnome-ish.
<froggy25> oh ok
<osh> I know I can theme it away (mostly) but I was curious about the reason why it is like this.
<apokryphos> osh: You can get the one from the website which requires only gtk stuff
<nalioth> osh: dont use ff, use galeon or epiphany or kazehakase instead
<osh> apokryphos: the www.mozilla.org website? But don't I want a qt only ff?
<apokryphos> there isn't a properly working one
<osh> nalioth: Does the ff plugins work with those browsers? I know they are related but are they compatible?
* osh nods
<nalioth> osh: the 3 browsers i mentioned ARE written with gtk, for gnome desktop use
<nalioth> osh: yes, the plugins should work fine. you may need to manually install them
<osh> nalioth: Actually what I was looking for was a qt-ff. I was curious why I needed all those gnome-libs when trying to install ff.
<osh> nalioth: Sorry if I was unclear.
<nalioth> osh: 3 words. "compile it yourself"
<osh> nalioth: Well, yes, I've done that but it still requires gnome-libs. And compiling it is quite a feat actually. Not something you just do "./configure && make all" if I remember correctly.
<jdef> Is there anyway to make gnome apps a more kde compatible look
<Flying_Eagle> jdef, you mean the gtk-qt-engine?
<jdef> flying_eagle, yes thx 
<Flying_Eagle> np :)
<nalioth> osh: nother reason to leave ff alone
<jdef> flying_eagle, can I find it in the repositories
<Flying_Eagle> yes
<Flying_Eagle> apt-cache search qt gtk engine
<farfa> lu
<_robert> hi all
<pogi> hi
<_robert> I upgraded the libc6 from breezy because i needed the 2.6.12 kernel (for dvb-t - previous modules didn't work). Now in konsole no command prompt comes up. What can I do now? Is doing an apt-get dist-upgrade my only option?
<osh> nalioth: But I like ff. I just wish it was a bit more qt-friendly.
<RogueJediX> From what I gather there is a project going on to make Firefox a KDE app. Or was it integrating Gecko support into Konqueror? Can't remember
<osh> RogueJediX: I think it was the latter...
<apokryphos> RogueJediX: both, kind of.
<apokryphos> Gecko as a possible html rendering engine in Konqueror is being worked on
<apokryphos> but I think a little work is being still done on firefox-qt
<RogueJediX> Nice
<RogueJediX> Either is good
<AMIGrAve> is it possible to use an audio CD iso image as if it was a cdrom device ? I tried to use the file path as the cdrom device in kaudiocreator but it doesn't work
<smokencrack> hello all
<carlos> oi
<carlos> how to connect a hp printer kubuntu breezy?
<jdef> carlos, settings and printers and follow the wizard my hp was set up in no time
<smokencrack> how do you get cups started?
<jdef> carlos, system settings and printers 
<jdef> carlos, add printer
<carlos> i have tried but no works (hp photosmart 1218)
<ctw> hi! Is anybody here running the breezy preview on a HP Pavilon dv1000 laptop (or any other laptop) and has gotten suspend to disk and/or suspend to ram to work?
<ctw> it looks like it worked in Hoary, but it's very buggy for me (will wake up briefly and immediately shut down again, or not wake up at all).
<carlos> ctw: i have the same problem with a toshiba satellite pro, i think the problem is a bug in breezy 
<ctw> thanks carlos ... do you know if a bug report has been filed?
<ctw> any idea if that'll be fixed for the final version?
<jdef> carlos,I see the printer in the wizard list
<smokencrack> speaking of printers how do I get the print daemon running in kubuntu. I cannot get cups started. 
<nalioth> ctw: suspend-to-disk, wakeup, etc are still kinda out there
<carlos> i think no bug report but i hope the guys in final version fixed it):
<ctw> nalioth, it worked on my old laptop (at least suspend to disk) and I've read reports that it worked out of the box with the dv1000 and Hoary
<carlos> ctw:tks, i don t know the problem but the printer don t work...and they upgrade today hp printers
<nalioth> ctw: i've personally never seen it work on any laptop
<ctw> it's really usefull, I've seen it for the first time when I installed Hoary on a Compaq Presario 2700 ... I was very surprised and happy.
<ctw> its such a useful feature
<nalioth> yes it is
<pc22> how do i add repository in kubuntu?
<pc12> hi
<carlos> pc 22:change hoary for breezy in sources.list it works with me
<pc22> hi manyak
<manyak> hilow
<manyak> asl pls
<pc22> where from?
<manyak> phil
<manyak> u?
<manyak> hey
<manyak> stil der?
<pc22> yeah im here
<pc22> phil
<manyak> tlga 
<manyak> san..
<pc22> sa qc
<pc22> u?>
<manyak> ah
<manyak> gensan
<manyak> e
<manyak> male po kau
<manyak> 
<pc22> 3 kami share sa isang comp
<manyak> ok
<manyak> bgo lng ako 
<manyak> la ko
<manyak> lam neto e
<manyak> d pde cam d2 ano??
<apokryphos> English only in here please.
<smokencrack> racism
<apokryphos> smokencrack: where?
<pc22> how do i add repository in kubuntu?
<manyak> pc22
<smokencrack> "english only in here please". dont take it personal
<manyak> san ka na
<apokryphos> ubotu: tell pc22 about repositories
<apokryphos> smokencrack: I think you need to get your terms sorted out ;-)
<apokryphos> persons who speak a language is quite different to a race
<smokencrack> I am not exactly a scholar, excuse prof.
<manyak> sowe
<smokencrack> excuse me prof. 
<manyak> nka blocke ako e
<apokryphos> smokencrack: though it's not like we're trying to supress other languages. There are other kubuntu channels -- see /topic
<pc22> apokryphos: im using kde
<apokryphos> manyak: I've already told you -- English only in here.
<pc22> the instructions there is for gnome
<manyak> ok
<manyak> sorry sir
<apokryphos> pc22: edit your /etc/apt/sources.list and add the new ones there
<pc22> manyak pls speak englssih
<manyak> small only
<manyak> hihihih
<jdef> pc22 get it here http://kudos.berlios.de/kf/vesaire/sources.list
<jdef> pc22 change hoary to breezy where it occurs
<pc22> jdef: you using breezy now?
<jdef> pc22 yes
<pc22> what could be the difference tothe brreezy that will be released on otober?
<apokryphos> pc22: a few differences listed here: http://cs.georgefox.edu/~jdodson/breezy_preview/
<jdef> pc22 this is the preview release main difference would be bugfixes and final touches nothing major
<pc22> ahhh so we can update it
<apokryphos> mind you, a lot of that is just gnome stuff =)
<apokryphos> kde changes aren't *that* significant as it will unfortunately only have 3.4.2 
<jdef> apokryphos 3.4.2 works great for me
<pc22> what will be the difference if i use hoary and then just update it with synaptic
<apokryphos> jdef: sure, but it's not 3.5 =)
<apokryphos> pc22: officially, it's recommended that  you don't upgrade yet
<jdef> apokryphos yeah I suppose 
<pc22> tnx
<jdef> pc22 I didn't update hoary I d/l kubuntu breezy preview
<pc22> my exboyfriend is anxious to find out whats new.
<pc22> i wonder if im the only girl here in this room
#kubuntu 2005-09-20
<PASIKAT> hey
<PASIKAT> Pc22
<nalioth> pc22: i'm sure you are not
<PASIKAT> i cant send private msg. toe you
<pc22> why not
<nalioth> no unidentified users can send private messages on freenode
<pc22> will be back
<pc22> brb
<_hippie> how to install kde 3.4.2 in amd64?
<apokryphos> _hippie: you'd have to compile; there's no repo with it
<_hippie> apokryphos: how to install packages for amd64?
<_hippie> compile?
<apokryphos> You'd have to compile if you really wanted 3.4.2, yes
<apokryphos> though, you could just wait till breezy is out
<_hippie> and for other apps?
<apokryphos> what other apps?
<_hippie> apps non-kde
<apokryphos> What's your question?
<_hippie> i want know how to install apps amd64 in kubuntu
<apokryphos> _hippie: most cases you'll be able to get them from the repositories
<apokryphos> for most kde versions you'd be able to, too, but currently only 3.4.0 is available for 64-bit
<_hippie> ok, thanks apokryphos 
<jdef> what is katapult
<jdef> how exactly is it used
<blackflag> hello all
<blackflag> I have a problem with an od box
<blackflag> dual protz, scsi
<blackflag> 7years old
<blackflag> Im not able to boot the machine
<blackflag> post is running and they than Bios is installed 
<blackflag> and then go noting
<nalioth> blackflag: neither floppy or bootable cdrom works?
<blackflag> no disc, cdrom or HD
<blackflag> The machine stand for a half year
<blackflag> and there was a debian installed
<nalioth> have you checked the bios battery?
<blackflag> I put a pci Video card in, no agp support on board
<blackflag> the battery? how can I check ?
<lui> hello hello
<nalioth> blackflag: on the motherboard is a battery the size of an american/canadian quarter
<lui> anyone who wants dreamweaver mx in linux talk to me
<nalioth> blackflag: if the box is 7 years old, the battery probably needs changing
<blackflag> yes I know, and then?
<blackflag> change it or what should I do?
<nalioth> blackflag: a new battery may fix your problem
<jdef> lui how?
<nalioth> one step at a time
<blackflag> hmm okay I will try
<nalioth> lui: we don't discuss warez and such here, take it to #kubuntu-offtopic, please
<lui> ok
<lui> lets go there jdef
<Spudchat> hi everyone
<paul1> Hi Spudchat
<Spudchat> i just installed the 686 kernel for higher mem support and my resolution became tiny
<Spudchat> where would i go to fix that?
<Spudchat> and hi paul1 
<paul1> I can't see how one would effect the other.
<Spudchat> me neither but it did
<paul1> Resolutions are usually set in your /etc/X11/Xorg file
<nalioth> Spudchat: you using kubuntu or ubuntu?
<Spudchat> kubuntu
<nalioth> Spudchat: i'm not up to speed on resolution setting in kde, have you tried the control panel?
<Spudchat> hmm
<apokryphos> jdef: a pretty application launcher, inspired by Quicksilver on OS X
<Spudchat> ok it looks like it isnt the resolution that is the problem
<Spudchat> but everything looks so damn tiny i can barely read it
<paul1> Spudchat: Maybe just your font sizes changed.
<paul1> Spudchat: Or your dots per inch
<Spudchat> well i just changed some of the font sizes and he still looks tiniy
<jdef> apokryphos how exactly do I use it
<apokryphos> jdef: alt+f2 -> katapult
<apokryphos> alt+f2 for perhaps the last time, that is ;-)
<jdef> ok and how do u configure it 
<apokryphos> jdef: what do you want to change about it?
<jdef> let's say I want to launch firefox with it
<apokryphos> jdef: then go for it
<apokryphos> alt+space -> fire
<apokryphos> ah, it tries to launch firefox central
<apokryphos> that's because it's trying to use bookmarks, I guess
<apokryphos> right-click on the tray icon to configure that
<jdef> really cool!
<op> i have a second drive on me computer which i am trying to mount and i am trying to type in "mkdir /mnt/seccond_hdd" but it is saying permission denied. anyone know why?
<apokryphos> jdef: it's nice, eh? ;-)
<jdef> excellent!
<apokryphos> =)
<Blissex> op: we are sorry, all our telepathic advisors are busy on other lines... :-)
<nalioth> Blissex: did you let Miss Cleo go for coffee again?
<op> okay then can anyone point me in the direction of a site that explains how to mount a drive i have never done it before
<apokryphos> op: what filesystem? ntfs? fat?
<op> i think one is ntfs and one is fat
<op> i am trying to mount both of them
<apokryphos> !windowsdrives
<ubotu> somebody said windowsdrives was Download and run http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/files/winmac_fstab to make your windows partions mount automatically
<op> okay thanks
<apokryphos> op: you can use that handy lil' script; it'll do it automagically for you. 
<blackflag> back again
<blackflag> :-)
<blackflag> I changed the battery but this is not the raeson
<blackflag> why I cant boot the system
<blackflag> what could it be?
<blackflag> The scsi drives are all to see during post
<blackflag> also that there is a bootable cdrom inserted
<blackflag> but nothing goes
<blackflag> and t5here is a debian on the box
<Blissex> blackflag: you haven't pur CDROMs before  hard discs in the boot order perhaps?
<blackflag> no
<blackflag> I have 2 bios's
<blackflag> the normal and the scsi
<blackflag> under the normal there is no choice to boot from cdrom only under the scsi bios
<jdef> how do I autoconnect witha registered nick in konversation
<blackflag> ANd under the scsi bios I can only say from which ID I want to boot
<blackflag> for a half year I installed the system and do nothing then with that
<blackflag> now I want and nothing goes:-(
<blackflag> what is happened?
<apokryphos> jdef: edit the default identity and under Auto identify, put Service: nickserv
<apokryphos> and of course your pass, after that
<apokryphos> speaking of katapult, Riddell: are you going to be developing/maintaining katapult now, then? 
<apokryphos> rubberband seems to be working faster as of late; I saw somewhere that slow rubberband was generally down to not having some Qt patch; I guess it would be going slower if it didn't have that, but anyhow...
<Riddell> apokryphos: there's a project on berlios, jre and me and others would like to work on it if there's e
<Riddell> ever time
<apokryphos> Really like it; wondering why this hasn't hit the masses; been out for some time
<nalioth> apokryphos: what is that?
<apokryphos> nalioth: primarily an application launcher for kde
<nalioth> apokryphos: aside from the "run" menu option?
<apokryphos> It's meant to work a lot with plugins, though. By default also handles documents and bookmarks
<apokryphos> nalioth: yes, similar to that.
<jdef> apokryphos : using it I like it shouldn't be hidden though
<apokryphos> jdef: hidden?
<jdef> apokryphos: only found it by chance reading on website no menu entry 
<apokryphos> Yup; as I said, it doesn't seem to be well-known
<Bicchi> can anyone explain all the options during bootup in grub. I have: "Ubuntu, kernel 2.6.10-5-amd64-generic Default"  "Ubuntu, kernel 2.6.10-5-amd64-generic Default (recovery mode)" "Ubuntu, kernel 2.6.10-5-amd64-generic" "Ubuntu, kernel 2.6.10-5-amd64-generic (recovery mode)"
<apokryphos> not sure if/how Kubuntu is going to rectify it. I guess replacing Run Command... is an option, but not sure if it'll happen. You'd have to ask Riddell here :)
<Riddell> hmm?
<apokryphos> while it's pretty/speedy, it lacks the options (and perhaps integration of kde) that alt+f2 has; probably an issue.
<apokryphos> Riddell: how will people know of katapult? :D
<Riddell> apokryphos: same way they know of alt-f2 I guess
<Riddell> alt-space is the new alt-f2
<apokryphos> Most know that from K Menu -> Run Command, I think.
<apokryphos> Riddell: originally, I reckon, at least.
<jdef> apokryphos: really useful for me I hat navigating menus
<jdef> Riddell: great job on this version of Kubuntu really noticeable differences stability wise on my system
<Riddell> jdef: what was unstable before?
<jdef> Riddell: first version of Kubuntu crashed regularly on my system
<jdef> Riddell: eventually switched to Ubuntu but KDE my preferred desktop this Breezy preview rocks
* apokryphos hopes Konqueror crashes fix. Never experienced them, but it turned quite a few people away from kde
<Riddell> random crashes are evil, especially when only some people get them, just plain spooky
<jdef> Riddell: this one runs like the wind on my system 
<apokryphos> apart from that, only other real issue was admin mode in kcontrol
* apokryphos wonders how Riddell does it all. SuSE for example seem to have so many packagers, and we still beat them to it :D
<jdef> apokryphos: that was a KDE related problem wasn't it?
<nalioth> apokryphos: quality over quantity
<apokryphos> jdef: pretty much. I think it might have had something to do with su -> sudo change in kdesu, too
<apokryphos> nalioth: SuSE have some pretty amazing coders in the world of KDE, though. ;-)
<jdef> anyone here using adept? what are your impressions
<apokryphos> jdef: better than Kynaptic, but I'm still preferring KPackage. Split view gives me a bad recollection of HTML frames
<nalioth> apokryphos: with Novell handing out the $$$, why wouldnt they?
<apokryphos> 8)
<jdef> pretty much the first thing I did was install synaptic
<Riddell> apokryphos: which reminds me, volunteers needed for making KDE 3.5 packages :)
<Riddell> beta 1
<apokryphos> Heh. Now, if only I could package properly :)
<chavo> Riddell, when is beta 1 coming out?
<jdef> would like to help but pretty much zero knowledge of any type of programming
* ..[topic/#kubuntu:Riddell] : Kubuntu Breezy Preview http://www.kubuntu.org/breezy-preview.php | Adept tesers: sudo apt-get install adept | Non-kde-related questions: #ubuntu as well | Nederlands #kubuntu-nl | Espaol #kubuntu-es | Deutsch #kubuntu-de  Unofficil Kubuntu FAQ http://kudos.berlios.de/
<Riddell> chavo: yesterday I think it was scheduled for
<apokryphos> doubt I'd even be able to do enough packaging to even get into the world of packaging some big like kde (within, say, a year :P)
<nalioth> jdef: there are more ways to help than programming knowledge
<jdef> nalioth: for instance?
<apokryphos> jdef: Kubuntu is in need of documentation, as it is.
<chavo> aha, Release 3.4.91 (beta1, >20050910)
<chavo> already running it
<nalioth> jdef: using the latest builds to test for bugs, docs, as apokryphos points out
<chavo> I upgraded from svn yesterday
<nalioth> jdef: hangin in here and helping new users
<chavo> Riddell, is 3.5 going into breezy?
<apokryphos> chavo: nope
<apokryphos> Riddell: hm, just saw the kubuntu 3.5 wiki pack process. Looks like something I could go through. :)
<Flying_Eagle> in this point ubuntu sucks... the chaining to gnome-releases
<jdef> where can I get more info on helping with Docs
<nalioth> jdef: #ubuntu-doc
<nalioth> jdef: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DocteamGettingStarted
<Bicchi> Can anyone explain all menu options of grub during bootup. Like one says generic the other says (recovery mode) ?
<blackflag> I found the boot problem
<blackflag> it is the pci vidio card
<blackflag> removing all pci's and I can boot again
<nalioth> Bicchi: recovery mode drops you into a root shell
<blackflag> but plugin the pci vidio card nothing goes
<blackflag> there is vidiocontroller on board
<nalioth> blackflag: try another pci slot?
<blackflag> hmm no
<blackflag> good idea
<blackflag> moment
<Bicchi> nalioth: yeah but one says "Default" and the other does not?
<nalioth> default should boot you into (k)ubuntu
<Bicchi> and the other?
<nalioth> Bicchi: i dont have grub, i run yaboot
<Bicchi> so what is: Ubuntu, kernel memtest86+
<hon> "make" is not installed by default in kubuntu breezy. is there an important reson behind this?
<nalioth> hon: kubuntu is aimed at desktop users, not developers
<blackflag> hmm nothing goes
<hon> but gcc 4 is installed, and also imake
<blackflag> it seems there is conflict between the 2 vidio's
<nalioth> hon: install "build-essential"
<blackflag> and cant find a bio setting to turn off theonboard vidio
<jdef> Bicchi: basically a diagnostic tool and benchmark for RAM
<blackflag> what can I do?
<Bicchi> jdef: so its not a boot option? why would it be there ?
<hon> nalioth: thanks.
<blackflag> Its important to me cause with the onboard vidio controller I get only a resolution 800x600
<blackflag> not good for wrk
<hon> I just was curious why it wasn't installed :)
<nalioth> Bicchi: to test your ram for proper function
<nalioth> hon: see reason above
<hon> yeah :)
<blackflag> Is it possible wit such old hardware to have 2 vidiocontrollers?
<Spudchat> does anyone know of a program so i can stream music from archive.org ?
<Bicchi> so i just want to know the difference between: "Ubuntu, kernel 2.6.10-5-amd64-generic Default"   and    "Ubuntu, kernel 2.6.10-5-amd64-generic"
<jdef> Bicchi: looks to be the same entry
<jdef> Bicchi: best way to determine boot each option
<Bicchi> jdef: and then what type uname -a
<jdef> Bicchi: yes I believe both entries are the same
<Bicchi> jdef: funny how i am dual booting yet have 6 boot options
<nalioth> Bicchi: have you upgraded your box?
<Bicchi> nalioth: yes
<jdef> Bicchi: yeah that seems to be a little prob with GRUB detection but fairly easy to rectify
<nalioth> Bicchi: then you're probably lookin at older kernels
* ..[topic/#kubuntu:Riddell] : Kubuntu Breezy Preview http://www.kubuntu.org/breezy-preview.php | test adept: sudo apt-get install adept | Non-kde-related questions: #ubuntu as well | Nederlands #kubuntu-nl | Espaol #kubuntu-es | Deutsch #kubuntu-de|  Unofficial Kubuntu FAQ http://kudos.berlios.de/
<Bicchi> nalioth: but upgrading should modify my grub menu to include the new kernel?
<nalioth> Bicchi: whenever you upgrade to a new kernel, it should upgrade your menu.lst, also
<Bicchi> it does. but i have been using the same kernel version. not sure why it does not change
<Bicchi> what version do you have now?
<nalioth> i have Linux dualg5 2.6.10-5-power4-smp #1 SMP Thu Sep 8 08:15:52 UTC 2005 ppc GNU/Linux
<hydrogen> Linux dilsexic 2.6.12-8-386 #1 Tue Aug 30 22:41:30 BST 2005 i686 GNU/Linux
<nalioth> hydrogen: you living in the past?
<hydrogen> wtf
<hydrogen> yes
<hydrogen> I guess I am
<hydrogen> hrm
<hydrogen> interesting
<Bicchi> i guess
<hydrogen> thats odd
<hydrogen> because date shows it right
<Bicchi> maybe cause i have a 64 bit machine?
* hydrogen shrugs
<hydrogen> Wed Sep 14 20:48:36 EDT 2005
<hydrogen> from date
<hydrogen> oh
<hydrogen> no, thats not current time
<Bicchi> maybe each architecture carrries different kernel and they are not necesarily sinchonized.
<hydrogen> well
<hydrogen> I'm using 2.6.12 and you are using 2.6.10
<Bicchi> yeap
<Bicchi> here is my uname -a
<Bicchi> Linux ubuntu 2.6.10-5-amd64-generic #1 Thu Sep 8 07:06:01 UTC 2005 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<Bicchi> i just upgraded
<wa_wa> whose from phil here
<wa_wa> any one here
<benford> question? has anyone else noticed that linuxquestions.org has been down or is this just me?
<benford> sorry if it is a bit off topic
<jdef> does the kubuntu breezy preview come with java installed
<nalioth> jdef: no it does not
<chavo> jdef, yes
<chavo> it did here
<chavo> or I got an iso that came out just before the preview
<jdef> I know I haven't installed it but java -version gives 1.4.2
<nalioth> chavo: you sure? it's not legally allowed
<jdef> nalioth: it seems it did
<nalioth> (k)ubuntu can't include anything patented or copyrighted (that's what multiverse and extras are for)
<chavo> nalioth, yes it's in there
<jdef> anybody else notice java included
<narg> it is
<blackflag> maybe someone can help with my hardware issue
<narg> for me at least ;)
<chavo> I have it running in a vmware right now
<blackflag> when iplug in apci card than Im not able to boot
<jdef> Riddell: is java included in the Breezy preview
<narg> Apperently even with Suns wierd licensing it is.
<blackflag> different ports , different cards
<Riddell> jdef: gcj does seem to be yes
<blackflag> not able to boot then
<Riddell> no idea how well that works
<chavo> java version "1.4.2"
<blackflag> Has somewone an idea??
* nalioth feels cheated. his cd didnt have java of any kind
<jdef> ok I have the latest version how do I uninstall current version
<Riddell> nalioth: almost everything in kubuntu is copyrighted (just a technicality :)
<nalioth> Riddell: that must be the difference tween ubuntu and (k)ubuntu
* nalioth is still learnin all this stuff
<Riddell> nalioth: no, almost everything in ubuntu is copyrighted as well
<JRe> I have troubles with ivman on breezy
<nalioth> Riddell: then i'm confused as to why 'extras' 
<nalioth> i have a lot to learn
<Riddell> nalioth: free software like KDE is copyrighted but with a licence to allow free (liberal) copying.  proprietry software like acrobat reader etc etc is copyrighted with a licence restricting copying
* nalioth is gettin a head spinning sensation
<jdef> so it's restrictive licences that are avoided
<jdef> java plugins not configured 
<jsrockervox> hello
<nalioth> howdy
<jsrockervox> pretty cool
<jsrockervox> I just put Kubuntu onmy dell laptop
<nalioth> welcome!
<jsrockervox> I've tried several linux distros, but havent had much luck
<jsrockervox> I kind of a novice when it comes to the linux world
<nalioth> you've picked a well supported distro with kubuntu
<Riddell> jsrockervox: kubuntu working?
<jdef> I don't seem to be able to remove current java environment w/out uninstalling Oo anyway around this?
<nalioth> jdef: if you dont get any other answers, let me know
<narg> jdef: OO.o depends on it, so I doubt it :/
<jdef> narg: looking to install latest java environ webplugins in the included version don't seem to work
<jsrockervox> yeah it's working
<jsrockervox> It seems ok, it just so far k3b is getting an error about cddao
<nalioth> jsrockervox: for some reason, k3b doesnt install cdrdao
<jsrockervox> and I can't watch dvd's on it yet because of the css encryption
<nalioth> jsrockervox: you can install it
<narg> jdef: it should work, but its not nessessarly configured.
<nalioth> !tell jsrockervox about restricted
<narg> jdef: In konq, you need to enter its path, and in firefox, I've never actually gotten java to work :p
<hon> are we going to be depended on gstreamer in breezy?
<jdef> narg: I installed and configured the plugin and confirmed presence but not working properly browser hanging
<narg> jdef: oh :\
<narg> jdef: never seen that one before
<narg> jdef: All apps, or just a certain one?
<jdef> narg: I have always configured for firefox and konq
<jdef> narg: firefox in this case
<narg> jdef: No, I mean for all java applets, or just a certain one
<jsrockervox> cool
<jsrockervox> I am actually trying to switch to linux instead of ms windows
<jdef> narg: at javatester which is where i usually confirm it works properly
<jsrockervox> this kubuntu seems pretty fast
<jdef> jsrockervox: yeah it glides doesn't it
<hon> Riddell: are we going to depend on gstreamer in kubuntu breezy?
<narg> jdef: I have no idea :/ sorry.
<narg> jdef: I assume you can't apt-get upgrade it, possibly with backports?
<jsrockervox> sure does
<jsrockervox> looks nice too
<jdef> narg:  no backports yet 
<jsrockervox> i have a P4 laptop w/2 mb cache - 512 mb DDR and a widescreen xga screen
<jsrockervox> 1.5 ghz
<jdef> jsrockervox: what model dell
<jsrockervox> I was able to get the speedstepping turned off in ms windows by turning off all the power saving but cant find where to turn it off in linux
<jsrockervox> it's a Inspiron 6000\
<jsrockervox> it's not bad
<jsrockervox> not the best but not bad
<jsrockervox> It has a DVD burner so the DVD thing pretty important
<jdef> nalioth: suggestions on my java problem
<chavo> jdef, have you tried installing both? You can pick a specific location for the java binary in knoq prefs.
<nalioth> jdef: talk to seveas in #ubuntu. he has a deb that might work
<chavo> konq that is ^
<jdef> chavo: wouldn't that cause problems to java environs
<jsrockervox> sorry, i closed the window
<marndt> Hi everyone...I finally got my wifi card working!  I believe what fixed it was using the bcmwl5a.inf dirve
<jsrockervox> so hows life in linux
<nalioth> jsrockervox: you tell us, you are the newly virus-free computer user
<marndt> I don't need to shell out my money to Bill for software that only works sometimes
<apokryphos> but he's such a nice guy!
<nalioth> jsrockervox: marndt brings up another good point about your new linux box
<hydrogen> he looks like a goon.
<jdef> god knows he needs the money
<jsrockervox> yeah microsoft sucks
* nalioth would like to have .0000001 % of his money
<jsrockervox> I work part time in a computer shop and microsuck keeps us in work
<jsrockervox> haha
<marndt> believe me, I deal with their software everyday...it's not good
<nalioth> jsrockervox: oh yes, not a problem. but that doesnt mean you have to like them
<marndt> for all of their money, you would think that they would test it better
* apokryphos is reminded of http://esr.ibiblio.org/?p=208
<jsrockervox> I do alot of virus removal and reloads
<jsrockervox> sound familiar?
<jsrockervox> lmao
<nalioth> jsrockervox: not on your kubuntu box anymore
<marndt> No, acutally, I don't need to remove viruses
<jsrockervox> I think i know the windows registry better than bill does by now
<apokryphos> that's the "Microsoft tries to recruit me by Eric S. Raymond."
<marndt> I have a helper of mine make sure every month to go and check each host to make sure that Windows Updates and antivirus is current
<jsrockervox> It's like a breeding grounds for crap
<marndt> But it's ridiculous that you need to pay money for antivirus!
<jsrockervox> windows me and windows nt got together and had a horrible baby...windows XP
<jsrockervox> haha
<marndt> Think about it...people exploit flaws in Windows...Microsoft should release free software that prevents and removes malware
<jsrockervox> yeah
<jsrockervox> they have an anti spyware but it sucks too
<jdef> apokryphos: I see a lot of people reacted negatively to his response
<jsrockervox> i guess cause if it was a good one they'd get sued
<jdef> jsrockervox: spyware becoming really frustrating to remove
<apokryphos> jdef: I hadn't noticed; skimmed a few and they were more "lol" responses
<jsrockervox> yeah
<marndt> Then, another whole situation is Microsoft Business Solutions....what a fricken joke!
<jsrockervox> it getting to the point where it just corrupt files
<jsrockervox> corrupt winsocks2
<marndt> Microsoft Business Solutions = "Top 10 Ways to Ruin Your Business While We Laugh All The Way To The Bank"
<jsrockervox> It's the biggest reason why im trying to move over to linux
<jsrockervox> I'm gettign real tired of cleaning this thing out
<jdef> jsrockervox: all my years in windows I never got a virus/spyware 
<jdef> jsrockervox: but then I'm pretty paranoid
<jsrockervox> lmao
<marndt> I got viruses on the network at work...Usually it was my fault for not keeping the Windows Updates current
<jsrockervox> lol
<jdef> jsrockervox: cleaned a hell of alot on other machines
<jsrockervox> same here
<jdef> did a little experiment the other day surfed the internet w/out protection picked up a virus in 30 secs thk god for vmware
<jsrockervox> and the stinking blue screen and illegal operaqtion
<marndt> Microsoft is gay
<jdef> illegal operation is my favorite
<jsrockervox> I loaded a ME machine down in 30 minutes
<jsrockervox> 256 mb Ram
<jdef> once went on a job interview where the asked for the solution to illega operation message
<jsrockervox> down to 6% recourses free in 30 minutes
<marndt> Does anyone know if you can download vpnc on Kubuntu?
<jsrockervox> basically you could go on the internet and get a few neat toolbars, hotbar, smiley central, wintools and be stuck in 30 minutes
<True_Chaos|Lapto> how do I edit my profile file?
<jsrockervox> I know the solution to illegal operations
<jsrockervox> some napalm and a match
<kalenedrael> Or a Linux bootable CD.
<jsrockervox> haha
<marndt> does anyone know the repo for vpnc?
<othernoob> marndt: universe, pretty sure
<nalioth> !info vpnc
<ubotu> vpnc: (Cisco-compatible VPN client), section universe/net, is extra. Version: 0.3.2+SVN20041123-1 (hoary), Packaged size: 41 kB, Installed size: 188 kB
<marndt> What's strange is that I have universe activated but I get an error when I attempt to download it
<marndt> nalioth: I type "!info vpnc" into shell but it errors-out
<apokryphos> marndt: you're not meant to type that into a shell
<apokryphos> marndt: if universe is enabled, what does sudo apt-get install vpnc give?
<True_Chaos|Lapto> Hey, im trying to add a path to my bash_profile file and I cant seem to find the file.  Theres nothing about bash_profile listed in my /etc/profile
<marndt> apokryphos: I get: http://pastebin.com/364170
<apokryphos> marndt: did you not do apt-get update after you added universe?
<jdef> goodnight all
<marndt> Yes, that errors out on me too
<apokryphos> marndt: can you pastebin those errors too, then?
<marndt> apokryphos: http://pastebin.com/364171
<apokryphos> your sources.list is incorrect. Use this example one:
<apokryphos> !sources
<ubotu> sources are at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto A list of official repositories can be found at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969
<claydoh> True_Chaos|Lapto: there is one in your home directory, though obviously this is only good for that one user
<apokryphos> marndt: just uncomment the ones you want, from there.
<marndt> apokryphos: I don't understand what you mean by "uncomment the ones you want"
<apokryphos> marndt: on http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969 there's an example sources.list
<apokryphos> the ones prefixed w/ith a "#" are ones that are commented out -- ones that would be ignored by apt.
<marndt> apokryphos: Here is my repo list: http://pastebin.com/364174
<nalioth> marndt: !info (pkg name) is a trigger for ubotu to tell us things
<claydoh> True_Chaos|Lapto: there is also one in /etc/skel, but files in that folder are only used when creating new users
<True_Chaos|Lapto> ah kk
<nalioth> marndt: you should "sudo apt-get intall vpnc"
<apokryphos> Could be a case of problems with the dang us. mirror -- I really don't know why it's been having so many problems
<True_Chaos|Lapto> now i just need to open the file so i can edit it
<marndt> apokryphos: should I just use the repo that you've sent me?
<claydoh> True_Chaos|Lapto: any text editor will do :)
<apokryphos> marndt: try:  sudo sed -i s/us.archive/archive/ /etc/apt/sources.list
<claydoh> just don't forget tosave a copy so you can replace it if needed :)
<apokryphos> marndt: then sudo apt-get update
<marndt> ok I will try it
<apokryphos> marndt: in general, it's not a good idea to try installing packs when apt-get update fails
<marndt> apokryphos: that seemed to be the problem
<marndt> apokryphos: I was starting to think that
<marndt> apokryphos: what did the "sed" command do?
<apokryphos> marndt: it's a stream editor; I generally use it just for bulk-changing patterns in files
<apokryphos> marndt: it replaced all occurences of "us.archive" with "archive" in your /etc/apt/sources.list -- making you to no longer have the US mirror.
<marndt> Ok, I saw that command when I was attempting to config my wifi card
<marndt> apokryphos: here's my latest pastebin: http://pastebin.com/364179 
<marndt> apokryphos: will I be ok?
<apokryphos> hm, weird.
<nalioth> marndt: that is one big ol' sources.list
<nalioth> marndt: have you seen the one here?
<apokryphos> nalioth: it's a fairly standard one
<apokryphos> looks larger there from the mirrormax gets
<nalioth> apokryphos: really?
<marndt> nalioth: I retrieved that sources list from: www.ubuntuguide.org
<apokryphos> nalioth: yeah; http://pastebin.com/364174
<nalioth> apokryphos: i have mirrormax (as much good as it does a ppc user) and mine aint that long
<apokryphos> marndt: don't use that. ubuntuguide = evil =)
<nalioth> marndt: ubuntuguide is not the right place to get repo addresses
<marndt> Where's a good source for repos?
<apokryphos> marndt: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969
<apokryphos> They recommended marillat until very recently, as I recall.
<marndt> Should I just simply replace my repo list with the one you've listed?
<apokryphos> marndt: good idea to, yes. See if you get problems then
<apokryphos> marndt: you'll want to uncomment the ones you want to use
<marndt> apokryphos: I will try it...
<nalioth> marndt: the address(es) ubotu sent you are good
<NamShub> 'top' always show gam_server using 86%+ of my CPU. what is it, and why is that working so hard (it makes mythtv unusable)
<apokryphos> NamShub: it's a known Linux bug; google for it.
<apokryphos> when it runs up cpu it's good to kill it, at least
<NamShub> ok
<NamShub> thanks
<NamShub> fixed all my problem, thanks :)
<apokryphos> excellent 8)
<laszlok> ok thanks it works now!
* laszlok is happy to hear music again
<ztonzy> apokryphos, morning, up late or early ;) ?
<apokryphos> ztonzy: very late :). Still used to holiday times
<ztonzy> apokryphos, ah, I am about to head for my work(internship)
<apokryphos> ohh
<apokryphos> so early?
<ztonzy> 06.00 here
<ztonzy> in an hour it start
<ztonzy> plumbing :)
<ztonzy> apokryphos, I also saw your ban in the other channel 
<apokryphos> sounds really early :-O
<apokryphos> ztonzy: yup, frivolous members about. :)
<ztonzy> workhours 7-16
<apokryphos> right
<ztonzy> what word is that ? "frivolous"
* ztonzy must go and fix food for the day
<apokryphos> just means silly, pretty much
<ztonzy> ah
<nalioth> apokryphos was gone so long cuz he was gettin his brain put in a jar so he can be here 24/7
<apokryphos> no rest for the wicked
<lwells> HI all
<nalioth> howdy
<lwells> i cannot find the apacheectl on kubuntu
<lwells> sorry that is apachectl
<nalioth> !info apacheectl
<nalioth> crap
<nalioth> !info apachectl
<nalioth> not in the repos, lwells 
<lwells> repos?
<nalioth> lwells: repositories
<nalioth> where ubuntu software comes from
<lwells> not sure really
<lwells> i have apache2 installed and it seems to work properly
<lwells> just need to find that executable to restart the server
<nalioth> !tell lwells about repos
* apokryphos makes the perhaps-final switch-over to kvirc
<dell500> is it possible to have Evolution seperate your mail from mailbox to mailbox?  like assign different folders for different addresses to keep it sorted
<aftertaf> ok... still having a breezy kde update problem.
<aftertaf> imagemagick not downloading
<nalioth> aftertaf: turn off your RTIOW(#UY#$R#@(# client when you're gone
<nalioth> aftertaf: your client has been dropping off/reconnecting SINCE YOU left!
<aftertaf> imagemagick not downloading correctly
<_ian> so, is the super karamba icon supposed to look like the kde crash handler? because that seems to be a pretty good connection
<aftertaf> lol its a blue blob
<_ian> super karamba........ BLAM!
<nalioth> aftertaf: are you here?
<chavo> _ian, there's a new icon in .37 
<nalioth> aftertaf: are you here?
<aftertaf> nalioth:  barely, man...
<aftertaf> and you? :D
<nalioth> aftertaf: you got problems dude
<nalioth> aftertaf: your client has been dropping/reconnecting all day long
<aftertaf> i know man..... the proxy at work is awful at times
<nalioth> aftertaf: you should reset your modem/box/client
<nalioth> reset the proxy 
<nalioth> or shoot it
<aftertaf> shit really?     i should disconnect when i go home.
<_ian> go office space on it
<aftertaf> i'd love to, but its in holland...
<_ian> well, mail them instructions
<aftertaf> its all centrally managed bullshit by AT&T
<aftertaf> lool gonna tell them we have problems....
<_ian> "please kill your system hostname _______ ip address ______. thank you.  you will not be reimbursed"
<aftertaf> :)
<aftertaf> anyway, i cannot get imagemagick to download from breezy repos
<nalioth> i can see why with that shite proxy you have
<aftertaf> hehe.... but i dont think its the proxy... cos it keeps stopping at the same byte, 76%
<_ian> vlc won't install for breezy, anyone found a work arround or just wait for it to get fixed?
<_ian> I'm running ppc on a g4
<nalioth> _ian: report it to bugzilla.ubuntu.com (or see if it has been reported)
<nalioth> and wait
<_ian> :(
<_ian> its allready in there
<aftertaf> ahh crap!
<nalioth> aftertaf: please do us the favor
<aftertaf> and on this PC, i changed the dist-upgrade to just upgrade and it downloads more stuff.....
<aftertaf> yeah?
<aftertaf> wazzat?
<_ian> if its your proxy, can you just bypass it?
<aftertaf> nope...
<_ian> NICE
<aftertaf> no path to outside except http proxy...
<_ian> why not just delete it?
<aftertaf> afaik.... scure corporate (bullshit) network
<aftertaf> i'm not a sysadmin here, i have no rights on anything...... and the proxy is the other side of an MPLS cloud, i'm in france and it is in holland.
<nalioth> simply turning off your client would suffice
<aftertaf> nalioth:  thought that was gonna be your favour.
<_ian> so, see if you can convince france to invade holland and fix your proxy
<nalioth> aftertaf: you've filled my logs in 4 channels today
<nalioth> in.out.in.out.in.out.in.out
<_ian> wow, learned that the hard way, never type /list on a server this big
<hussam> Anybody knows if nvidia 3d acceleration is working in breezy?
<_ian> anyone know how to get a temperature sensor reading on an ibook g4?
<pc6> \nick Viper
<hussam> ||maddox|: you there?
<pc6> \barry_oil2000q
<pc6> \nick barry_oil2000q
<barry_oil2000q> anyone here?
<barry_oil2000q> hello mendred
<barry_oil2000q> <!DOCTYPE html PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD XHTML 1.0 Strict//EN" "DTD/xhtml1-strict.dtd">
<barry_oil2000q> <body><B><I>       /msg nickserv set unfilt</I></B></body>
<_pc6> hello redeyes
<_pc6> r u der
<redeyes> hi
<_pc6> hello
<_pc6> from wer u r?
<redeyes> I speak english
<barskie> ok anyway from wer u r my frnd
<barskie> yah i knw dat
<barskie> what s ur name
<barskie> hello anyone here
<barskie> hello troy
<barskie> can we talk
<barskie> hello ben 
<barskie> can we talk?
<barskie> hello jeezis
<barskie> can we talk?
<Jeezis> umm sure, what's up?
<barskie> from wer u r
<Jeezis> usa
<barskie> ok
<Jeezis> pennsylvania
<barskie> can u teach me how to use this
<barskie> i
<barskie> i find it difficult
<Jeezis> what are you trying to use?
<_ian> wow, learned that the hard way, never type /list on a server this big
<Jeezis> _ian: indeed :-p
<barskie> coz evrytime i ask for private conversation i alwys blocked
<barskie> r u der
<nalioth> barskie: you are unidentified
<barskie> but how can be identified
<barskie> but how can i be identified
<barskie> can u help me frnd
<Jeezis> barskie: "/msg nickserv identify help
<Jeezis> without the " of course
<barskie> where i type that
<aftertaf> for info, seems to be the fr. breezy repos that is suffering
<barskie> hello jeeziz
<barskie> anyone could help me 
<barskie> wincide
<barskie> r u der
<thoreauputic> barskie:  /msg nickserv register <password>
<aftertaf> too late dude ;)
<thoreauputic> hah
<thoreauputic> how often that happens...
<thoreauputic> barskie:   /msg nickserv register <password>
<barskie> hello thoreaputic
<thoreauputic> hello
<barskie> can u help mw
<barskie> can u help me?
<thoreauputic> barskie: btw . hit <tab. to complete nicks
<thoreauputic> barskie: I just did ^^^
<barskie> but how
<barskie> i cnt register i find it hard
<thoreauputic> how what?
<thoreauputic>  /msg nickserv register <password>
<barskie> everytime i ask private conversation i'm blocked
<thoreauputic> where <paasword> is your password...
<thoreauputic> *sigh*
<barskie> tam i register now
<barskie> am i register now thoreaputic?
<barskie> r u der
<wincide> barskie: sure
<barskie> from wer u r?
<barskie> wincide can u invite me to a private conversation?
<barskie> hello wincide
<barskie> barskie /msg nickserv register
<mendred> barskie: what client r u using?
<mendred> u should have some sort of a command area where u can type ur commands
<mendred> try registering as per the instructions given above
<barskie> why
<barskie> freenode
<mendred> no i mean the application
<aftertaf> after upgdare to breezy, no session possible cos no write access to .ICEauthority.....
<nalioth> aftertaf: thats a common problem
<nalioth> just open a terminal and rm your .ICEauthority
<aftertaf> rm it? ok...
<aftertaf> i chmodded it
<nalioth> aftertaf: what happens is: nautilus gets root powers and locks the ICE file
<nalioth> aftertaf: just rm it
<nalioth> aftertaf: it's made new each session, anyway
<wincide> barskie: why do you want a private??
<aftertaf> respnse time from ping 250-320 ms.....
<aftertaf> explains it.
<ice> hi i have some problems
<ice> can anyone help me?
<nalioth> if you ask a question, perhaps
<ice> :)
<ice> i am searching ettercap and telnet server and how to install them
<nalioth> telnet is inherently insecure, i'd use a ssh server
<ice> i know but i need them for my linux learn proccess 
<nalioth> ice: then fire up your synaptic and search for them.
<ice> i tried but didnt know the name in kynaptic
<nalioth> ice: you cant put "ettercap" in the search blank?
<ice> let me try
<ice> didnt appear
<nalioth> ice: do you have all your repos enabled?
<ice> repos
<ice> ?
<ice> only have 4 days using kubuntu :D
<nalioth> !tell ice about sources
<nalioth> ubotu is sending some info, please read it
<ubotu> Bugger all, i dunno, nalioth
<nalioth> !botsnack
<ubotu> thanks nalioth :)
<aftertaf> mornfall:  a pause or stop button when d/ling in adept would be handy ;)
<aftertaf> btw, kde breezy is lovely looking ;)
<ice> done thanks to all :D
<nalioth> how bout that? thanks and run.
<mornfall> aftertaf: see b.k.o, it's already filed :)
<aftertaf> bko?
<derFlo> kontakt tells me, that KWallet is not available, but I can start kwalletmanager and enter new briefcases...
<derFlo> I searched in google, but until now, i didn't find any hint
<pointwood> anyone played around with postgresql and phppgadmin?
<pointwood> ups that question belongs to #ubuntu
<mongo> Hello, Can anyone help me troubleshoot a kubuntu install? I am unable to enable cookie handler. Th error message appears when I attempt to configure konquer 
<Tm_T> Kamping_Kaiser: o/
<Kamping_Kaiser> Tm_T:  :D
<kairu0> hey all
<Kamping_Kaiser> hi kairu0
<kairu0> yo Kamping_Kaiser 
<Kamping_Kaiser> :)] 
* kairu0 just migrated to kubuntu
<Tm_T> \o/
* Kamping_Kaiser eats vegimite biscuits
<Tm_T> Kamping_Kaiser: what's up, pal
<kairu0> thats disgusting
<Kamping_Kaiser> kairu0: lmao
<Kamping_Kaiser> Tm_T: not a lot. (thats different ;D) what about you mate?
<Tm_T> well, still waiting my adsl connection
<Tm_T> frustration!
<Kamping_Kaiser> sif still waiting :(
* Kamping_Kaiser partitions Tm_T's ISP to give him adsl
<kairu0> how many of you are running breezy?
<Kamping_Kaiser> kairu0: yup. but ubuntu breezy, not kubuntu breezy
<kairu0> oh
<Kamping_Kaiser> kairu0: why do you ask?
* Kamping_Kaiser grumbles, just because i m a vegimite eater :(
<aftertaf> kairu0:  1 breezy & 1 hoary
<Tm_T> fooooooood ->
<aftertaf> ^^---------- yeah :D
<Kamping_Kaiser> heh
<Tm_T> "no I'm not hungry at all"
<aftertaf> i am....
<aftertaf> could eat a lifesize m&m
* Kamping_Kaiser expects Tm_T to go silent for a while then ;)
<aftertaf> till we get a /me burp ;D
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol
* kairu0 is back
<kairu0> aftertaf: you run two different ubuntus at once?
<aftertaf> yep.
<aftertaf> i wanna get networking on linux.....
<aftertaf> in fact, 3 ubuntus for 2 pcs (debootstrap :D)
* kairu0 has two pcs: 1 ubuntu 1 kubuntu
<kairu0> how do y'all find the speed of ubuntu and kubuntu compare?
<aftertaf> kairu0:  both kubuntu....
<aftertaf> i had an allergy to gnomes ;)
<aftertaf> but seeing as they are the same system with different packages, may as well have both and choose ;)
<Kamping_Kaiser> heh
<aftertaf> tho i prefer kdm to gdm
<kairu0> i like gnome better visually, but for some reason i get more work done in kde
<kairu0> maybe its the brightness
<onesandzeros> do any of you guys have experience with gentoo/portage?
<onesandzeros> kairu0: you in Japan?
<fluffybunny_> onesandzeros: try the gentoo forum? #gentoo
<kairu0> onesandzeros: ey
<kairu0> onesandzeros: yes
<onesandzeros> fluffybunny_: yeah, I know, but I'm thinking about switching over when the next kubuntu is released.  next month?
<onesandzeros> are there any linux user groups in your area?
* fluffybunny_ nods approvingly at onesandzeros
<Kamping_Kaiser> onesandzeros: 13th oct. 
<fluffybunny_> can I view folders in konqueror (like in windows? you know, the left hand panel thingy with a tree view of folders? ) if so, how?
<onesandzeros> fluffybunny_: well, what I don't like about gentoo is sitting through builds.  What I do like is all the stuff in portage and the ability to emerge testing packges, or lock a package at one particular version, etc.  Can I do that with ubuntu as well?
<Kamping_Kaiser> onesandzeros: yes, you can
<Kamping_Kaiser> using apt and dpkg
<Kamping_Kaiser> if your a build junky you can use apt-build to do all that still :D
<onesandzeros> and ubuntu has more up-to-date stuff than debian, right?
<Kamping_Kaiser> yes
<onesandzeros> heh, ok thanks
<Kamping_Kaiser> then debian stable
<kairu0> onesandzeros: i dont know of any. i hear that fedora is quite popular here though
<onesandzeros> kairu0: where you are you in the country, if you don't mind me asking?
<kairu0> onesandzeros: saitama prefecture
<onesandzeros> really?  
<onesandzeros> ah
<onesandzeros> how is it up there?  I've always lived in the west
<kairu0> onesandzeros: its ..very hot right now hehehe. are you in japan now?
<onesandzeros> yeah, kansai had its first cool day today.
<kairu0> onesandzeros: cool. what do you do in japan?
<onesandzeros> work at a jhs
<kairu0> lol i worked at a jhs today too
<onesandzeros> well organized or a zoo?
<kairu0> well organized
<onesandzeros> I prefer the other, heh.  The more chaotic, the better.
<kairu0> lol
<kairu0> zoo jhs is more interesting
<onesandzeros> yeah.  sorry, gotta go for a bit, the curry is ready...
<kairu0> lol cya
* lonewolff upgrades to breezy
* Kamping_Kaiser falls off chair
<nalioth> Kamping_Kaiser: watch out for that stone
* Kamping_Kaiser cracks head
<Kamping_Kaiser> bit sooner would have helped ;D
<nalioth> Kamping_Kaiser: why? y'all left it laying their yesterday
<Kamping_Kaiser> its a *big* rock remember :/
<spiral> hi
<`6og> hi
<aftertaf_> breezy bug?   Can't run X. Could not read network connection list /home/david/.DCOPserver_portal_0 . Check if DCopserver program is running
<aftertaf_> Hangs on interprocess communitations for KDE.
<ubuntu> yuhoooooooooooo
<aftertaf_> Riddell:  is there an issue with DCOP at the moment in breezy?
<kane> this is great
<Riddell> aftertaf_: not that I know of, what's the problem?
<kane> 1st time in here
<aftertaf_> Riddell:  I went breezy, and now i can't open KDE.
<aftertaf_> I get this message:
<aftertaf_> breezy bug?   Can't run X. Could not read network connection list /home/david/.DCOPserver_portal_0 . Check if DCopserver program is running
<aftertaf_> less the rbeezy bug bit ;)
<aftertaf_> and in console i kill dcopserver and start it again, i get ICE authentification pbs...
<aftertaf_>   /usr/bin/iceauth:  timeout in locking authority file /home/david/.ICEauthority / ICE Connection rejected!
<fluffybunny_> how do I access kde wallet?
<fluffybunny_> and, is kde wallet safe?
<`6og> afaik kde wallet is safe, dont know how you access it
<nalioth> perhaps in the kde pocket   :)
<`6og> :P
<fluffybunny_> nalioth: kde pocket?
<fluffybunny_> nalioth: oh, i get geddit... doh! lol
<`6og> Gedit? whats that got todo with it ;P
<fluffybunny_> knothing, i suppose ... lol
<fluffybunny_> nice that this is not a no -lol- zone :D
<`6og> lol. in no shape or form :)
<|exec|> ;/j2eesdk-1_4_02_2005Q2-linux-ml.bin: error while loading shared libraries: libstdc++-libc6.2-2.so.3: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory; what to i need to install java dk ?
<`6og_away> c libraries isnt it?
<|exec|> well but i think i have installed the c libraries... libc
<|exec|> whats the name of the package?
<`6og_away> *shrug*
<|exec|> hm =(
<pl_ice> hi
<after8> bye
<after8> :)
<after8> Riddell> i think it was a package thing.. i RE updated and upgraded and it loads ok now....
<after8> we are in unstable times :D
* [ITA] MisterX is away: Studying
<avd> hello
<avd> nice distro :)
<avd> make life simplier
<after8> avd> yep, totally.......
<after8> avd> but one thing, you are root... not advised!!
<avd> hehehe i c
<avd> i'm root without sudoers lol
<`6og> how did you manage? you must *tried* to log in as root
* `6og mutteres
<avd> i hate being a normal user :">
<avd> is there any security bug if i use this Konv. with root login ? 
<avd> btw, i still access my java application
<avd> java.security.AccessControlException: access denied (java.awt.AWTPermission accessClipboard)
<avd> always appears like that
<avd> but running well in windows o/s before i tried this kubuntu
<jjesse> why does openoffice always take so long to load?
<`6og> jjesse: its big?
<avd> jjesse: it's testing your temp bro :)
<`6og> avd. and yes, chatting (well, running anything) as root is a security risc
<avd> `6og: even i just try this distro, but i trust 1000% 
<avd> btw, anybody have same problem like me  with jre ?
<avd> AWTPermission, i think this application trying to get something from my hdd but kubuntu reject it. cmiiw
<`6og> avd. i trust my toaster not to kill me, because i dont stick a knife in it... get in danger and you willl get screwed :)
<mornfall> avd: more like X11
<mornfall> avd: running as same user as you are logged in?
<avd> `6og: that why i trust 1000% :) 
<avd> mornfall: yup
<mornfall> avd: weird then
<avd> ps axu | grep kdm
<avd> root      5993  0.0  0.1   2592   796 ?        Ss   17:02   0:00 /usr/bin/kdm
<`6og> avd nice to see such trust :) my you not get screwed over ! :)
<mornfall> avd: kdm doesn't matter here
<avd> `6og: hehehe i wish also :)
<`6og> :)
<mornfall> anyone working as root deserves to be screwed badly
<mornfall> avd: if you are using sudo to run the java app, it probably is why it doesn't work
<athlon> Ive lost the CD icon in my kubuntu desktop (prolly removed it accidentally), how do I re-enable it ? I am talking about the icon that will show up in the desktop if you insert a cd into your puter
<avd> mornfall: no, im using konqueror with jre pluggin
<avd> `6og: iptables -A INPUT -s 0/0 -d 0/0 -p tcp --dport 6000:6500 -j DROP :)
<mornfall> avd: okey, no idea then... it's probably broken :)
<mornfall> (no idea what you mean with jre plugin, but *shrug*)
<avd> mornfall: yup, im still tryin with uncle google.com :) many people face same problem like me
<`6og> avd, i know someone who has to try and fix a debian server... he has managed to extract 6 *MB*  of viruses and trojans from it :o... i have learned not to trust anything more then 75% ;D
<avd> mornfall: -- hehehe.. i c
<avd> `6og: how come ? but i already put my trust over 999% :)
<`6og> avd how come what? :S
<avd> # apt-get install mozilla-firefox # uh life so easy
<`6og> lol.
<`6og> dont you wish you had to go and search for packages ;)
<`6og> its so much better */sarcasm*
<avd> hehehe
<avd> im so pricky today
<avd> # apt-get install frozen-bubble # my sis game uh uh
<`6og> avd: she has good taste :)
* `6og wonders if this lappy can run fronzen bubble. brb. installing
<avd> hahaha i will call you my damn bear too if you play that game too :d
<`6og> lol. i do when i remember and im not playing gnometriss. i just have problems with the colours, so i cant realy play it :(
<rdfm> kubuntu breezy installed right away, worked out of the box, adept installed right away also and has not crashed once on me yet....
<rdfm> and I upgraded everything with it
<avd> i think you better consult to your doctor `6og :))
<mornfall> good boy, rdfm :-)
<rdfm> great job kubuntu team :-)
<avd> rdfm: that why i put my trust 1000% :)
* mornfall wonders if Riddell announced adept in breezy already :)
<`6og> avd. im colour blind.. i dont need another visit to tell me ;)
* `6og drops a *very* large stone on mornfall
<mornfall> what the
<after8> what the what mornfall ??
<mornfall> after8: that was directed at `6og 
<`6og> mornfall: your notthe only one who can throw large stones around :PD
<after8> hehe
<mornfall> ubotu: lart `6og for blasphemy
* ubotu drops a truckload of VAXen on `6og for blasphemy
<mornfall> ubotu: botsnack
<ubotu> thanks mornfall :)
<mornfall> :-)
<`6og> wooo!
* `6og grabs VAX and goes into hideing
<mornfall> `6og: i usually have a rationale for dropping stones on people
<`6og> lol. yeh....
* `6og was stoned as soon as he walked in yesterday
<mornfall> i can't recall that
<after8> *stoned*? some ppl are lucky ;)
<`6og> i was Kamping_Kaiser yesterday
<`6og> after8: :P
<after8> earlier today too
<avd> sorry guyz got to go
<mornfall> `6og: you were giving silly advice
<avd> nice 2 meet you 
<avd> bye all
<`6og> later avd
<mornfall> bye bye
<avd> heheh forget something
<avd> firefox better than konqueror
<avd> my java running well in firefox :)
<avd> caww
<`6og> lol. joined to start a flame war then buggered off
<after8> avd w00000t
<after8> hehe `6og totally !!!!
<`6og> :)
<after8> he SO did too...
<`6og> !backports
<ubotu> Add "deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary-backports main universe multiverse restricted" to /etc/apt/sources.list.  More info @ https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBackports
<ztonzy> uh
<ztonzy> the /umode +CE against irc spam doesn't work
<ztonzy> how to deal with it ?
<_lucian> hello
<`6og> hi
<_lucian> all people that chat in this chanel use KUBUNTU?
<`6og> nope
<apokryphos> _lucian: most probably do
<_lucian> so if they do, they can help me if i have problems?
<apokryphos> _lucian: they will probably try to, yes :). This is the Kubuntu Help Channel.
<`6og> they will help or laugh you out of the chan ;) 
<_lucian> i'm pretty sure if i ask the "wrong" question they'll laugh
<apokryphos> _lucian: probably  not; we're here to help. =)
<_lucian> can you help me install opera?
<apokryphos> _lucian: you can download the .deb from their website
<laszlok> how do i get kde to update the menus and display newly install programs
<apokryphos> they have one for [K] ubuntu
<_lucian> when i try to download it, it opens with kate
<laszlok> without having to logout
<apokryphos> _lucian: heh, it didn't properly detect that it was a deb. Just copy the URL and put  wget http://someurl.com/opera.deb  in Konsole
<`6og> konqueror has a right click save as thing doesnt it?
<apokryphos> yup
<`6og> try that rather then wget :)
<_lucian> when i right-click on "Download Opera now" button it doesn't do anythiing
<`6og> :(
<_lucian> and i don't know the someurl.com/opera.deb
<_lucian> to do as you said
<apokryphos> one sec
<_lucian> I DID IT
<apokryphos> oh ok, cool.
<_lucian> i don't know how, but this time Konqueror asked me what to do with it: save it or open it!!!
<_lucian> so now i have to install it
<sproingie> it might be partly their webserver
<_lucian> how do i do it
<_lucian> ?
<sproingie> they might not have a consistent config across their download cluster
<sproingie> that or cosmic rays or heat noise in the wire or something ;)
<apokryphos> _lucian: dpkg -i opera.deb
<_lucian> and i have to be in  the directory that it has been downloaded
<apokryphos> yes
<_lucian> what's the command to delete a file?
<_lucian> i don't wanna look in the book
<ndazza> right-click->delete :)
<_lucian> ok i'll try that
<apokryphos> _lucian: man rm
<yrjo> allways use man
<_lucian> so rm is what i was looking for???
<ndazza> yes
<_lucian> how could i use the man pages if i didn't remember what to look for???
<ndazza> _lucian: man -k <keyword> will do a keyword search
<_lucian> oh, OK
<_lucian> i have installed opera, but now i want to put it in the menu. How do i do it?
<ndazza> _lucian: did you install it from a .deb?
<_lucian> yes
<ndazza> hrm it should appear i think
<`6og> quick question - does someone know a non graphical way to display memory (real and virual) used by applications?
<_lucian> with "dpkg -i opera*.deb"
<ndazza> `6og: cat /proc/meminfo
<`6og> ndazza: on a per application basis? is it possible?
<ndazza> _lucian: menu entries should be updated automatically, i think...
<ndazza> `6og: try top
<`6og> you may have to log out dont you?
<`6og> ndazza: ok thiank
<apokryphos> They should, but seems like the current Opera deb doesn't put one in -- nevermind, it's easy to create one
<apokryphos> just right-click on the K Menu and go to Menu Editor
<ndazza> and he may be right... you used to have to log off, and run update-menus, and some other things
<ndazza> grr kaffeine is a stupid stupid program
<bayabas> hallo people!
<bayabas> nice to be here
<bayabas> my first time here
<`6og> welcome :)
<_lucian> i, finally did it
<apokryphos> ndazza: is it running up cpu for you?
<_lucian> i never knew what is "Menu Editor"
<apokryphos> hi bayabas, good to have you here :)
<bayabas> anyway can someone here help me how to connect to undernet
<bayabas> thanks
<bayabas> :) im lorena
<bayabas> :D bayabas is guava
<`6og> o_0
<_GoRDoN_> Hi
<`6og> hi _GoRDoN_
<apokryphos> bayabas: the undernet irc server?
<bayabas> yup
<apokryphos> bayabas: /server irc.undernet.org
<ndazza> apokryphos: yeah in the background after i'd closed the window. it doesn't die like a good program
<apokryphos> !kaffeineprob
<ubotu> I heard kaffeineprob is at http://kudos.berlios.de/kf/kf1.html#probkaffeine
<apokryphos> ndazza: that fix seems to generally work
<ndazza> apokryphos: thanks
<bayabas> wow im connecting now
<bayabas> thanks apokyphos
<bayabas> :D
<apokryphos> np
<_GoRDoN_> I'm new with linux so need i internet connection to install programs with atp?
<_GoRDoN_> apt
<`6og> _GoRDoN_: its recomended
<ndazza> _GoRDoN_: yes, unless you have the files locally (for example on the install cd)
* ndazza upgrade to breezy preview underway, please fasten your seatbelt...
<_GoRDoN_> Ok. Thanks!
<`6og> ndazza: may the force be with you o_0
<ndazza> ooh now comes the fun part where i cross my fingers and restart :D
<`6og> lol.
<apokryphos> ndazza: for kaffeine? You only need to killall kaffeine then restart that
<ndazza> apokryphos: nooo for the update to breezy :) i killed kaffeine a while back
<ndazza> once i finally realised my load average was almost 2...
<apokryphos> oh, right
<`6og> only 2 ;)
<ndazza> i like it to be under 0.2 hehe
<`6og> lol.
<`6og> i have only hit 3.
<`6og> i head of.....
<`6og> ;)
<ndazza> i hit 300 once
<`6og> heh. yeh. i heard that sort of thing ;)
<ndazza> i was playing with forkbombs
<`6og> i havent ever tried to force it up that high. maybei should :/
<ndazza> load avg 300 was the last thing i saw before my comp froze heh
<`6og> lmao
<`6og> lol
<ndazza> try creating a new account, then run ulimit 200, then type :(){ :|:& };:
<ndazza> just remember to save your work first... if u do it wrong you'll be restarting :)
<`6og> i have seen that one before :)
<ndazza> there's also no real reason you would want to do that of course... unless you enjoy thrashing your poor computer
<`6og> and my boxes crashes fast, not slowly
<`6og> especialy this one *looks at it*
<ndazza> with the ulimit set, it won't take the box down
<ndazza> (in theory anyway)
<_GoRDoN_> Does anybody know where I can download TeleWell modem drivers?
<ndazza> do you know if it's compatible? i'd check the hardware compatibility lists
<bayabas> can anyone please help me
<bayabas> i have a problem with my printer
<danaya> can anyone please help me
<danaya> i have a problem with my printer
<`6og> danaya: *what* is the problem?
<`6og> people cant answer if they dont know what they are up against
<danaya> see, my printer is sharp ar-123e
<danaya> i cant find a driver for it
<danaya> my server is kubuntu
<danaya> :(
<`6og> try linuxprinting.org and see if its listed
<`6og> im avoiding fireing up a browser before i g t bed, or i never will :/
<christian> ive a AMD64 an breezy64. But i cant run Skye on it. Problems with libxcursor or whatsoever Who will help me?
<christian> skype
<`6og> can skype run on 64 bit systems?
<christian> Thats the major-question ;-)
<christian> Can 32-Bit Software run onto a 64-Bit System?
<`6og> :) sorry, i cant answer )
<`6og> some of it, usualy not though :D
<`6og> not without chroots
<christian> chroots?
<christian> i am qite new on LINUX ;-)
<sproingie> Linux
<christian> Skype (32-Soft) on a 64 System. How?
<sproingie> it's not an acronym
<`6og> i have only been using it properly this year, but have never had to use it (chroots) so i dont know about them
<christian> My question is actually another...
<`6og> i know. and i cant answer it ;)
<`6og> so im going to just chat
<christian> ok, thx
<lonewolff> hmm, i just upgraded to breezy on my iMac and everyting went well, but when i did it on my laptop i now have a link to /dev/sda on my desktop (like i have a usb device plugged in) but i have nothing plugged in :S
<`6og> did you ahve something plugged in?
<lonewolff> not since yesterday
<lonewolff> there was nothing showing on the desktop before the upgrade
<lonewolff> and there is now
<lonewolff> (and there is nothing in dmesg about sda)
<Budda^windoze> my kde doesn't start, i just get an error msg that tells me that dhcopserver isn#t running,some ideas?
<ndazza> lonewolff: plug something in and see what happens? :)
<`6og> lonewolff: was there something plugged in while you did the upgrade? IE has something random got into your fstab or similar?
<lonewolff> `6og: im looking in fstab now, but nothing was plugged in when i did the upgraqde
<`6og> Budda^windoze: no i dont storry
<lonewolff> hmm there is an extra entry in the fstab, i shall be deleting that
<lonewolff> wonder how that got there
<Budda^windoze> is it possible to reinstall just kde?
<`6og> Budda^windoze: try 'sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop' or 'sudo apt-get install kde'
<Budda^windoze> k
<`6og> night all
<ndazza> night
<yrjo> bye
<libben> how do i know if i have something to update. on a easy way?
<althea> gensan
<alessandra> alessandra
<winsux> i 've just  kubuntu but on startx it is giving an error message xinit not found.  please help me
<winsux> : i 've just  installed kubuntu but on startx it is giving an error message xinit not found.  please help me
<deinde> Hi everyone,I need help
<ndazza> deinde: ask, and you may recieve
<ndazza> winsux: something's wrong with your installation. xinit is a critical X binary, check to see if it exists in /usr/bin
<Budda^windoze> hm reinstalling kde didn't helped
<ndazza> Budda^windoze: what's the output of: which xinit
<deinde> i don't know how to launch a root prg inserting passw directly from command line
<ndazza> deinde: yeah that can't be done, for security
<ndazza> deinde: if you need the root account you can try sudo su
<deinde> so I have to launch pon, but I'd like to launch it from an icon on desktop, how can i do?
<Budda^windoze> ndazza, /usr/bin/X11/xinit
<deinde> and why I must be root to connect to my modem?
<deinde> ethernet adsl modem
<ndazza> deinde: you must be root to connect to your modem because only the administrator account has direct access to the hardware. you should add your user account to the group modem, then change the ownership of the modem device to user root, group modem, then change the permissions to 775
<ndazza> something like sudo adduser <user> modem; sudo chown root.modem /dev/<devicefile>; chmod 775 /dev/<devicefile>
<ndazza> but i have to go now
<ndazza> good luck
<ndazza> bye!
<deinde> i have not the group modem, could be dialout ?
<Black_Monkey> hi, I downloaded the live cd, and I can't get my internet working. I have ntl broadband, and I have an Ethernet->USB cable from my digital box...
<froggy25> i have a question
<winsux> is there anybody outthere
<froggy25> i have a webcam from micro innovations 
<froggy25> and i need to configure it 
<froggy25> how do i do that
<libben> where can i find ircops on freenode?
* apokryphos wonders if nikkia is alive and well 8)
<nael> Salut les gens
<m0ns00n> what's adept?
* mornfall wonders how old m0ns00n is
<m0ns00n> I think that's good for you :-)
<mornfall> not at all
<m0ns00n> Then keep it down
<nikkia> apokryphos: nope, dead and buried :P
<froggy25> can someone please help me
<froggy25> i have a really big problem
<froggy25> and i need help
<BlankB> froggy25: there might be someone here who can help you. You need to ask a question or state your problem. If someone here has any expertise wih what you ask they will respond.
<BlankB> If nobody responds it is because they do not know how to help you.
<froggy25> i have a micro innovations webcam and i need to know how to configure the webcam onto kubuntu 
<froggy25> it is a model IC50C camera
<oxus1906> how do i add repositories to my kynaptic
<froggy25> but i dont see it listed on the camera peripherals list on kcontrol
<oxus1906> aparently my kynaptic is rubbish
<froggy25> so i need to configure my webcam
<froggy25> someone plz help me
<oxus1906> is anyone over here?!
<BlankB> !repositories
<ubotu> repositories is, like, probably at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto A list of official repositories can be found at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969
<oxus1906> but thats for ubuntu (synaptic) and i have kynaptic :S
<froggy25> why dont u just use synaptic oxus
<froggy25> i use it 
<froggy25> and it works fine
<oxus1906> i cant get it
<BlankB> the list is stored in: /etc/apt/sources.list
<oxus1906> well i dont know how to get it
<oxus1906> so how do i get synaptic  without using kynaptic
<oxus1906> i tried sudo apt-get install synaptic
<oxus1906> and i get some libraries errors aparently because thy are stable
<oxus1906> in fact my sudo apt-get doesnt work 
<oxus1906> i tried it for gaim, synaptic, superkaramba and neither of them works
<oxus1906> in fact my sudo apt-get doesnt work 
<froggy25> oxus1906:  one word, dude---reinstall 
<froggy25> youre system is screwed
<froggy25> just reinstall ubuntu and start over
<Chousuke> wtf.
<froggy25> do what chousuke
<Chousuke> Reinstall is very rarely a real solution
<Chousuke> if his sudo didn't work, he can just boot into single user mode to fix it.
<Chousuke> I once removed my root account ffs. I managed to fix it still.
<BlankB> fdisk ...format...reinstall. seems to work for other OS. 8)
<Chousuke> BlankB: of course it works.
<Chousuke> but it's not a solution at all. :)
<BlankB> Really he just needs to fix his /etc/apt/sources.list
<Chousuke> ah, it's not even sudo not working?
<froggy25> i have reinstalled ubuntu like a dozen time 
<Chousuke> hah.
<Chousuke> I thought it was something serious :D
<froggy25> whatever
<Chousuke> froggy25: for no real reason, I bet.
<froggy25> yeah
<BlankB> is there a url to get a sources.list where we can just havesome do: cd /etc/apt ; wget http://www/sources.list
<froggy25> can someone help me with my webcam problem please
<Chousuke> Well, it's your choice.
<Chousuke> BlankB: not really.
<BlankB> froggy25: its a usb webcam right? what does lsusb show.
<froggy25> yes its a usb webcam
<Chousuke> someone could make a sources.list construction script.
<froggy25> what is lsusb
<Chousuke> in fact, it's so simple I could do it, but I don't think I will :p
<BlankB> chousuke: hmm...I may set one up.
<BlankB> froggy25: from a shell type: lsusb
<froggy25> ok
<BlankB> it will show you which devices are connect via usb.
<Chousuke> BlankB: make it handle local mirrors and different repos. :)
<froggy25> bus 004 says Alcor micro corp.
<BlankB> If you are compelled to paste do it here: http://blankb.pastebin.com/
<BlankB> what are the hex #s for that line?
<froggy25> 058f:9360
<froggy25> and the other says Sunplus Technology Co., Ltd
<froggy25> and the hex #s for that is: 04fc:0561 
<SpudULike> Hi room. Can anyone help by telling me how to manually add a nameserver address to resolv.conf using the resolver utility?
<BlankB> I dont see those anywhere under hotplug. the 58f:9360
<froggy25> so is it hooked up right or what blankb
<froggy25> so its not hooked up right 
<froggy25> what about 4fc
<froggy25> thats on the other bus
<froggy25> BlankB:  thats not it
<froggy25> Bus 002 Device 002: ID 04fc:0561 Sunplus Technology Co., Ltd
<froggy25> this is what the bus 002 for the camera says
<froggy25> so am i hooked up right, BlankB
<BlankB> grep -riB1 "04fc" /etc/hotplug/*
<BlankB> yes you are hooked up right but hotplug does not recognize it as a valid device.
<froggy25> so im susposed to input that line to get it to work
<BlankB> nope....that was just to show you how I was looking for it.
<froggy25> ok
<froggy25> what should i do
<froggy25> then
<froggy25> to make it work
<BlankB> dunno...It is possible that here is no support for it. I would have to google to find that out.
<BlankB> here is the google search i am using: (ubuntu | kubuntu) 04fc:0561
<rem_> spud dunno with the utility. But otherwise open terminal and add ure server in the /etc/resolv.conf file with vi or any other editor .. (sudo or su of course..)
<froggy25> i input that line you typed 
<froggy25> the grep line
<froggy25> and this is what i got
<froggy25> can i paste it here
<froggy25> or what
<BlankB> nope. use 
<BlankB> http://blankb.pastebin.com/
<froggy25> did you get that
<BlankB> yep...i dont see your camera in there..plus the google search i did was un-fruitful.
<froggy25> try this link: http://mxhaard.free.fr/spca5xx.html
<froggy25> and search the list
<froggy25> my camera is in there
<froggy25> which one of those drivers would i need
<BlankB> according to that chart you need: spca5xx 
<froggy25> ok
<froggy25> after i install that would it pick my camera up 
<BlankB> locate -i spca5
<froggy25> i have it on here already
<froggy25> /usr/lib/gphoto2/2.1.5/libgphoto2_spca50x.so
<BlankB> great now the next step I dont know what to do. I have never used a webcam. I assume if you added the right lines to the hotplug config it would work.
<froggy25> hotplug config
<froggy25> where is that at
<BlankB> not sure.. I need to run but hopefully ive given you enough info to look it up. I should be back in a few hours. If I see you let me know how it went.
<froggy25> ok
<froggy25> thanks
<mcp_dk> hey all
<mcp_dk> i seem to have some problems using my Compact Flash disk in a Usb 8-in-1 cardreader in Kubuntu.
<mcp_dk> it simple doesn't recognise it when i plug it in
<MarcC-away> funny, my 8-in-1 works fine with CF
<MarcC-away> which version of KDE?
<mcp_dk> i have no problem with other usb falsh disk
<mcp_dk> odd. Du you plug it in directly or use an extenstion
<MarcC-away> I plug it directly into the faceplate
<MarcC-away> which KDE version? 3.4.2?
<mcp_dk> maybe that could be it. How do i see which version of KDE i use ?
<MarcC-away> open the control center, it will tell you on the opening page
* mornfall frowns
<mcp_dk> 3.4.0
<MarcC-away> ah.
<MarcC-away> try upgrading to 3.4.2
<MarcC-away> http://kubuntu.org/hoary-kde-342.php
<mcp_dk> cool i will check it out.
<foodcoman> Anyone having luck browsing Windows Domain in Breezy?
<foodcoman> I can Browse machines I specify but not any workgroups.
<foodcoman> Seems like the Domain does not want to stick on the system settings manager for network
<MikeStyle> Hi, I'm trying to install something from source, but it says i need Glib 2.0+. I check Synaptic and i have 1.2 and 2.0 installed, but Im afraid to remove 1.2 because of all it says it will get rid of...
<Tm_T> you do have Glib devel package?
<JeffAMcGee> You need to install libglib2.0-dev
<MikeStyle> It's already there...
<Tm_T> err
<Tm_T> what wqas that?!
<JeffAMcGee> hmm...
<Tm_T> "help me" and /part
<Tm_T> \o/
<Lichte> Will amarok 1.3.x make it into breezy, or are we stuck with 1.2.x for 6 months ?
<douglas> I'm having a problem with a share that I have set up. I have a server with an extra drive that I want everyone on the network to be able to read and write to without trouble and without a user and pass. And right now on my regular box I have to use sudo konqueror to be able to write to it. How do I fix this so that anyone can write to it from any machine at any time?
<apokryphos> Lichte: it will make it in, most likely.
<Lichte> apokryphos: that's good
<transgress> douglas: chmod 777 /drive maybe?
<douglas> from the server?
<transgress> i suppose so yes
<douglas> should I do the folder it's mounted to, or the physical device?
<transgress> folder it's mounted to... i think that'll work... i am not good with nfs though so i could be wrong
<douglas> k
<douglas> thanks
<douglas> is there any way to do it from smb.conf or fstab?
<Lichte> every day there is a new version of xorg and fonts in breezy
<Lichte> I won't update today ;)
<Aapzak> good evening room
<Aapzak> who was the guy advising me to buy Ralink ? :)
<libben> anyone can help me install the newest java from their site? 
<libben> lol
<libben> 192 mb of updates
<libben> =)
<libben> nice
<libben> synaptic roxs
<JRe> adept rocks =)
<foodcoman> Adept have some good courses?
<apokryphos> foodcoman: courses?
<foodcoman> http://sourceforge.net/projects/adept/  <-- Must be something different.
<foodcoman> "<JRe> adept rocks =)"
<foodcoman> Seems like a dead project, 2001
<apokryphos> foodcoman: hah, that is something different indeed
<JRe> this one:http://web.ekhis.org/adept.html
<apokryphos> that's it
<apokryphos> !adept
<ubotu> Adept (successor of Kapture) is a package manager for Kubuntu. See http://web.ekhis.org/adept.html
<foodcoman> Good stuff.  Worth leaving Apt-get behind?
<JRe> foodcoman: it worth testing without doubts
<apokryphos> Depends. GUI front-ends have many advantages, of course. A distro pretty much *has* to have one; necessity, especially for new users.
* mornfall goes to get a shower
<mornfall> and then bedtime, night folks :)
<apokryphos> 'night mornfall
<foodcoman> apokryphos: I assume that you can use both. Adept and Apt.
<apokryphos> Why, of course. =) I have five packagers here (including apt, that is). 
<foodcoman> Just added the rep... to sources.
<Futal> Hello folks! I'm testing Breezy, is it the right place to report some problematic or less problematic points?
<JRe> Futal: yes
<JRe> Futal: even more if you use Kubuntu =)
<foodcoman> True that!
<Futal> ok, I'll try to resume cause I've 2 pages of notes (oh yeah, I use Kubuntu)
<Futal> 1) Some prgs have no icons (KThesaurus), some are only in small version (especially Koffice)
<Futal> is it worth bugs report?
<Futal> 2) after (French) translation, amaroK become AmaroK!
<JRe> =)
<JRe> right!
<Futal> 3) I have a 1280x800 screen, the KSplash screen is ugly (already in Hoary) whereas the Kdm background is nicely reasterized (it is the same)
<foodcoman> Adept has an interesting/refreshing interface.
<foodcoman> Its faster at parsing the list of applications also it seems.
<JRe> Futal: in fact KThesaurus does not have already an official icon
<JRe> so it has default one
<JRe> foodcoman: yeah Adept interface is really neat
<foodcoman> Yeah I see some quirks, based on useability, but really some potential.
<froggy25> i cant configure my webcam
<froggy25> help
<Tm_T> froggy25: what kind of configuration you need?
<froggy25> i have a micro innovations IC50C webcam and its not on the list of webcams on the cameras section in kcontrol
<froggy25> how do i add that to the list
<Tm_T> humm
<Futal> 4) System Settings (great that it now works): in Fonts installer, file size is sorted by alphabetic order and not smaller to greater; Network settings: the platform is not supported, I have to choose Ubuntu manually in a list
<Tm_T> you know, there's one reason why I thought to buy Logitech or Creative webcam: support
<froggy25> ok
<froggy25> so this webcam isnt gonna work on here
<Tm_T> well, I can't help, maybe someone can
<wildman> hello kubuntuers
<wildman> just testing kubuntu and its pgms here, might switch to it... so far, so good
<Tm_T> wildman: good?!
<Tm_T> best ;)
<foodcoman> Lots of momentum behind K/ubuntu.  I like what I am seeing.  Was a Mandrake user prior to Mandrivel.
<foodcoman> Package management is awesome in comparison.
<wildman> Tm_T: well... I hope so :)
<wildman> foodcoman: u didn't like urpmi?
<Futal> Well well, quite stupid this froggy25, asking a question and living 2 minutes after! and his webcam is listed in the webcam howto as early development...
<wildman> foodcoman: urpmi --auto pkg_nameis VERY automatic
<wildman> foodcoman: urpmi --auto pkg_name is VERY automatic (sorry, forgot the space)
<Tm_T> Futal: typical, sad though :/
<foodcoman> I think Apt does a nice job.
<foodcoman> Especially with fixing pkg problems.
<foodcoman> I have had better luck with the Repositories over the mandrake ones also!
<wildman> foodcoman: well... it usually depends on one's experience... I've never, ever had pbs with urpmi/rpmdrake
<wildman> foodcoman: but I won't make more Mandriva propaganda... cuz it's not ethic ;)
<foodcoman> True that, I wont tear it down.  They are all better than I could program!    =)
<wildman> tip: I'm a former Mandriva (when it was Mandrakesoft) employee and now I'm a Mandriva provider. Won't tip more ;)
<foodcoman> That explains it!  (wink) (Nod)
<wildman> evaluating Kubuntu cuz I'm getting more and more pissed off with every Mandriva release... (so far, all my evaluations 'failed' and I went back to Mandriva)
<foodcoman> Hope you enjoy your Kubuntu experience.  I have.
<wildman> so far, so good ;)
<crimsun> heh, there's always SUSE 10 ;)
<wildman> not yet :)
<foodcoman> MD has some strong point like any distro. Wont knock that.
<nikkia> foodcoman: even linspire has some strong points :O
<foodcoman> I sure like the community with the Deb underpinings.
<foodcoman> hahahaha
<wildman> they all do, bottom line: use the best tool for the job, at least we have diversity... not available on other 'well-known' OS
<foodcoman> Amen Brother.
<apokryphos> nikkia: hi :)
<foodcoman> Page hit http://distrowatch.com/
<nikkia> foodcoman: seriously, linspire is taking audio seriously, which gives them a step up above the rest of the mainstreams (discounting demudi, ccrma  as they're not mainstream) atm
<foodcoman> Ubuntu on the top for frequency.
<Futal> I have a few other small pbs such as round corners of selected names are not rasterized... and a few questions
<wildman> see you later ppl, enjoy!
<Futal> do I have to fill bug reports for such small pbs?
<nikkia> futal, getting the font AA settings just right, can be tricky
<nikkia> and not all fonts take equally well to being AA'ed
<nikkia> its a bit of trial and error, really
<haui> hallo
<Futal> seem not related to fonts
<foodcoman> There are niches that I think each target.....Games, Audio, video, administration, server platform........   I love that kind of diversity!
<Futal> it is the square corners
<nikkia> foodcoman: audio is a particular bugbear for most distros
<nikkia> foodcoman: the linspire approach is the 'right' approach, but its going to take time for everyone else to wake up :/
<foodcoman> Arts has been a bit of an issue eh?
<foodcoman> =)
<dumb> how can I ssh to my machine?
<Futal> another question: why keeping konversation while kopete handle also irc?
<dumb> I installed breezy
<dumb> is ssh is disabled by default
<nikkia> futal, because kopete handles irc badly :)
<foodcoman> I like the page hits rating for ubuntu on distrowatch.org
<nikkia> futal, although i personally prefer kvirc over the other options anyway
<Futal> dumb: ssh localhost
<dumb> ssh: connect to host localhost port 22: Connection refused
<dumb> what's wrong with me?!!
<Futal> dumb: sorry, I misunderstood your first sentence
<nikkia> dumb, by default, only the ssh *client* is installed
<nikkia> dumb, find 'openssh-server' in the package manager
<gambix> hi
<gambix> where can i find the kdmrc file ?
<nikkia> !info openssh-server
<ubotu> openssh-server: (Secure shell server, an rshd replacement), section net, is optional. Version: 1:3.9p1-1ubuntu2 (hoary), Packaged size: 253 kB, Installed size: 608 kB
<apokryphos> gambix: /etc/kde3/kdm/
<nikkia> apokryphos: your msgs aren't working, because private messages are blocked from unregged users by default now
<nikkia> or, perhaps its my messages
<apokryphos> was just about to ask
<apokryphos> I'm identified
<nikkia> did either of those privs get thru ?
<dumb> thanks
<dumb> btw I prefer to have it installed by default ;)
<foodcoman> I sure would like to seen this channel catch up with ubuntu as to how many people are in it.  Gnome must be more popular.
<foodcoman> Dont hate me.  I am a KDE user.
<Tm_T> it's just "default", not more popular ;)
<nikkia> foodcoman: the issue is, ubuntu is a superset of gnome and kde users
<nikkia> foodcoman: so its only natural that it has more users, some of whom may be using kubuntu and not know of this channel, some that are using KDE without installing kubuntu, etc
<foodcoman> nikkia: I could see that always ubuntu would have more users then!  Fair enough.  Its the core.
<lonewolff> and some may be there as suggested for help with issues realting to the base system instead of gnome or kde
<lonewolff> as it suggests on the kubuntu website
<nikkia> lonewolff: exactly
<foodcoman> You guys are all over it.
<foodcoman> Thats why I try and listen to the Leet.
<foodcoman> =)
<hon> btw can we as users be sure that ubuntu doesn't turn into another redhat (gnome head quarters)?
<hon> (k)ubuntu, that is
<foodcoman> Any of you play with PPTPconfig for VPN to Winblows PPTP?
<foodcoman> I thought the Kubuntu Kernel had MPPE support compiled in.
<hon> I have liked the pace of (k)ubuntu, but the only issue that makes me worried is the possibility of turning into another gnome-hq distro after a while
<hon> is there any thing we can sure of in this matter?
<foodcoman> Well it seems that the KDE team has been faster at the releases of late, so hopefully that wont happen.
<foodcoman> Someone was saying breezy preview (Kubuntu) was ready before the Gnome!
<Tm_T> =)
<apokryphos> Kubu Hoary was ready before Ubuntu as I recall. :)
<hon> yeah I know that. but what happens if the ubuntu decision makers stop hiring Riddell after a while?
<apokryphos> hon: we trash their houses. :)
<apokryphos> and raise hell 8)
<foodcoman> Bwuahahaha!
<Tm_T> we hire riddell ;)
<hon> no, seriously
<Riddell> hon: same thing as before they hired me, I do it anyway
<amu> we all use debian-sid in this case :)
<Tm_T> Riddell: :)
<hon> Thank Riddell. Very happy to hear that :)
<foodcoman> I wish wildman didnt leave.  I would like to see him become a convert.
<foodcoman> I came from Mandriva to Kubuntu and I have really enjoyed it.
<hon> I really enjoy kubuntu now. I am just trying to make my decisions for the future
<hon> question: how are the kubuntu artworks being made?
<Futal> I also came from Mandriva: I like the look, the only kde|needed progs, but hoary was far behind mandriva for installation and config
<foodcoman> Did the Wiki of the artwork speak at all about it?
<Futal> foodman: havent read about anything like that
<Futal> only collection of official pictures
<Futal> but you should take a look to vector graphic prgs
<foodcoman> Riddle/KDE are the tag for the page.  Must be mostly user contribution with a little Default package stuff.
<amu> ARG /me tried SuSE 10.0 RC1 on ppc their installation is broken, breezy never was :)
<foodcoman> Mandriva wanted subscription for their security patches for thier automated update server (Mandrake Club)
<foodcoman> They started down the old Value added services and the Forums where funky.
<hon> doesn't "katapult" have an option not to be shown in the system tray?!!
<hon> I think having katapult run is a good thing only when it doesn't occupy any space in the systray. it should behave like minicli (yeah I know minicli is already embedded in the desktop)
<_ubuntu> hi all
<hon> oh! sorry! silly me didn't read the bug/wish lists for katapult
<othomas> well, breezy live works fine..will it work if i do the install as well?
<othernoob> othomas: why shouldn't it?
<othomas> lol, i have had that happen is all...not with ubuntu or kubuntu..
<othomas> this is live breezy, i have hoary installed
<lonewolff> othomas: so far today i have dist-upgraded 3 boxes to breezy from hoary without any problems
<othernoob> I'd imagine that it'd work installed just as good as live..
<lonewolff> 2 x86 and one ppc
<othernoob> btw, when can one order ubuntu breezy cds again?
<lonewolff> othernoob: i think they are available to order now, but wont be shipped untill after the release
<othomas> tnx lonewolf
<othernoob> well, not quite, on shipit.ubuntu.com it says that it's closed at the moment..
<_root> hello
<_root> hello
<darksoul> were do i get new games for ubuntu KDE
<foodcoman> Make sure you have an updated rep list.
<foodcoman> Also.... sec.
<darksoul> k
<foodcoman> Check out this thread.
<foodcoman> http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=53
<darksoul> thks
<foodcoman> Sure!
<foodcoman> You can also play Winblows games with Wine or Wine or variants like Cedega(subscription).
<foodcoman> Guess he wont see the latter.
<othernoob> foodcoman: why do you hate windows?
* parkerc is away: Away at the moment
<foodcoman> othernoob: I know windows better than linux by far.
<foodcoman> othernoob: I prefer a world community colaberation rather than corporate greed!
<othomas> foodcoman: after 20 years of doing windows stuff, it is so NICE to be away from it
<othernoob> foodcoman: mmh, so you also hate Zeta then?
<foodcoman> othernoob: I came through all windows versions and still do administration on it.  I administrate 5 windows servers and 75 workstations
<libben> I think the other way around, i know everything of windows. now its linux turn.
<othernoob> foodcoman: and in fact, pretty much any unix flavour..
<libben> Done win 1.0 , win 1.1, 3.1, 95, 98, me, 2000, xp.
<libben> anyone here wanna go thru the steps of getting java working ?
<foodcoman> othernoob: I dont know what Zeta is.... I however like the benefits of the unix platforms that have manifest and proved themselves over the years.
<Futal> personally, I hate Microsoft because they achieve to have the manufacturer breaking the law in France at the expense of consumers and the government to watch this passively
<foodcoman> libben: I havent tweeked from the base breezy install.
<foodcoman> Windows is easy, linux is my next challenge, and I like the idea of the whole open source approach.  Its not greed based.  It doesnt suppress innovation like IP is.
#kubuntu 2005-09-21
<foodcoman> This whole patent thing is going to be a real pain the way its going.  Just like the Case that was lost by the guys who reverse engineered Blizzard E's Battle net.  They lost because of the Elua.
<othernoob> foodcoman: Zeta is a BeOS derivative.. well, yellowtab bough BeOS and produced Zeta. costs around 100 euro. 
<foodcoman> Sad really. Corporate greed.
<foodcoman> Actually I hae never looked at it, but BeOS always sounded cool to me.
<foodcoman> I was an Amiga consumer back in the day.  Amiga 1000!
<othernoob> foodcoman: it is..microkernel instead of monolithic kernel.
<othernoob> anyway, would you like windows any better if it was for free?
<othernoob> is that all that matters about software? whether it costs something or not? does that define its worth?
<foodcoman> Yes, provided it was an open source which could draw off the power of community support.
<amu> windows on a ppc ? :D 
<foodcoman> The whole thing is really an Intellectual Property(Patent) issue in my mind.
<othernoob> amu: why not?
<foodcoman> othernoob: Am I part of a survey, or are you advocating Windows to my in a Kubuntu forum?
<othernoob> foodcoman: you're part of the inquisition ;)
<foodcoman> I was already hit with Mandriva earlier.  I must have something written on my forehead!
<foodcoman> =)
<othernoob> you may feel honored :p
<amu> othernoob: hell, go away :) i like osx, nice unix based os, everythings works out of the box, thats cool      
* foodcoman take a greatful nod of the head.
<foodcoman> I love questions like this.  If you cant back your faith, then do you believe it yourself????
<othernoob> did you ask me?
<foodcoman> Just a general statement to provoke thought.
<lonewolff> amu: what mac to you run osx on?
<othernoob> foodcoman: you may ask any christian that and they'll say yes :p
<foodcoman> It was a religious example but it has an OS preference spin intent.
<amu> lonewolff: i've all kind of *.books 
<lonewolff> aha
* lonewolff just has one humble iMac
* nikkia hands foodcoman a dictionary and points to the location of the word 'faith'
<chromate> how do i install visualizers for amarok? the version installed with ubunt doesn't have any
<amu> lonewolff: which one? i think my next desktop will be also an iMac ;)  
<lonewolff> iMac dv+
<foodcoman> nikkia: 
<foodcoman> 1.  Confident belief in the truth, value, or trustworthiness of a person, idea, or thing.
<foodcoman> 2.  Belief that does not rest on logical proof or material evidence. See Synonyms at belief, trust.
<foodcoman> 3.  Loyalty to a person or thing; allegiance: keeping faith with one's supporters.
<foodcoman> 4.  often Faith Christianity The theological virtue defined as secure belief in God and a trusting acceptance of God's will.
<foodcoman> 5.  The body of dogma of a religion: the Muslim faith.
<foodcoman> 6.  A set of principles or beliefs.
<nalioth> howdy nikkia
<nalioth> howdy all
<nikkia> foodcoman: see definition '2', then compare that to your question about being able to 'back it'
<foodcoman> Sorry for the blast, but look at 3.
<foodcoman> or 6.
<nikkia> foodcoman: definition 2 is the canonical meaning of 'faith' in a religious context
<foodcoman> Many applications possible.   Up the the user of the word to choose which!
<chromate> eh
<chromate> as the 'user of the word' you have the responsibility to use it accurately
<chromate> to use an obscure meaning is irresponsible
<chromate> in a religious context, the second definition is really the only applicable one
<nikkia> foodcoman:  does that argument follow if i write my own dictionary then ?
<foodcoman> I am very irresponsible then, sorry!  I alway make obscure application.
<apokryphos> hola nalioth =)
<nalioth> how y'all doin today?
<foodcoman> I have faith that the sun will set tonight.
<apokryphos> I'm pretty excellent; settling in.
<nikkia> chromate: when religious folk talk about 'faith', if they're not using definition 5, then yes
<apokryphos> foodcoman: congratulations
<nikkia> (definition 5 and 6 are identical, btw, bad dictionary!)
<foodcoman> I have faith that this discussion will be more painful than I intended.
<chromate> hehe
<foodcoman> heheh.
<nikkia> and its usually easy to tell between definition 2 and 5
<chromate> .... /nick pedantic
<foodcoman> I love you all, dont pick on the messenger.
<othernoob> nikkia: why are 5 and 6 identical? 
<apokryphos> people who say they "don't have faith for anything" are using meaningless talk
<nikkia> othernoob: because when you say 'the muslim faith' the 'set of beliefs and principles' is implied
<foodcoman> Have faith that I wont try and make strange use of words in the future.
<apokryphos> you can't use plain deductive reasoning for everyday
<nikkia> othernoob: ie, 'the muslim faith' means 'the set of religious beliefs and principles of the muslim religion'
* foodcoman resigns from english class.
<othernoob> nikkia: well yes, but that's not important. 5 only covers religions while 6 covers more than that..
<nikkia> othernoob: it doesn't really make much difference, tbh
<apokryphos> It does if you're technical. A belief system is quite different to a religion
<nikkia> non-relgiious things can be a 'faith', if they adhere to definition 6, and thus produce a word pairing that adheres to definition 5 in the process
<othernoob> nikkia: well, you can't use 5 for some sort of drinking faith, but 6 can be used ;)
<apokryphos> though defintions of the latter are, well, sketchy.
<othomas> !BEER!
<ubotu> othomas: I'm not sure, is it larger than a breadbox?
<nikkia> apokryphos: erm, no its not
<othomas> lol
<foodcoman> heheh
<apokryphos> nikkia: define it then
<nikkia> apokryphos: a religion IS a belief system
<nalioth> boy this is a fun channel
<apokryphos> nikkia: of course
<foodcoman> Funny crowd.  Enjoyable on let loose once in awhile eh?
<apokryphos> nikkia: but the same is not true vice versa
<nikkia> apokryphos: i would argue that it is
<apokryphos> nikkia: I only meant to imply that they're not identical, of course.
<apokryphos> nikkia: you think atheism is a religion? I think you'll have problems.
<othomas> atheism is a denial of religion, therefore faith that it exists
<othomas> heh
<apokryphos> No, that's incorrect.
<apokryphos> Atheism is merely the denial of the existence of god(s).
<apokryphos> the "a" prefix merely implies "not". Not-theist = atheist.
<othomas> i rest my case..no need to fight for something to not exist
<apokryphos> othomas: heh, of course there is. Just as much to argue for something to exist, in many cases.
<foodcoman> You can hold a person "in good faith"  Quote from The Prince by Machiavelli, Nicolo
<othomas> lol
<apokryphos> foodcoman: I'm sure the sentence would finish as something like "to deceive them", considering. ;-)
<nikkia> foodcoman: that's definition 1, and i fail to see how it is relevant
<othomas> i have faith that a religous discussion degenerates to an arguement after a while
<othernoob> one could also compare 5 and 6 by 5 being a religion and 6 being science....
<foodcoman> Nevertheless our experience has been that those princes who have done great things have held good faith of little account, and have known how to circumvent the intellect of men by craft, and in the end have overcome those who have relied on their word.
<foodcoman> Unquote.
<nikkia> othernoob: science is in fact a religion, technically
<apokryphos> nikkia: we'd just go around in circles unless you define it
<nikkia> othernoob: it fits the 3rd classical definition of a religion - a set of beliefs or practices taught by a (spiritual) leader
<apokryphos> what's a "spiritual leader"? 
<nikkia> apokryphos: someone that passes down the beliefs/practices, so your school science teacher counts :P
<othomas> someone you believe in
<apokryphos> I doubt you'd get many to agree with that definition
<nikkia> the 3rd definition of a religion is important, as without it, you'd have to say buddism isn't a religion :)
<apokryphos> Most definitions tend to stress the supranatural or "organised worship"
<othomas> *did someone change the "topic" yet?
<apokryphos> though you can have naturalistic religions
<apokryphos> Heh. #kubuntu-offtopic does actually exist, too. 8)
<othomas> LOL
<nikkia> apokryphos: buddists believe in no supernatural entity per se, so would you say its not a religion ?
<afrosheen> buddhists believe in lots of supernatural entities actually
<apokryphos> nikkia: there are many sects of Buddhism
<foodcoman> Sorry for the comment at the start... Didnt want this to happen....=)   I have to take my son for a hair cut. <--Or is that hairs cut.
<othomas> heh
<apokryphos> Still, I don't really agree with the supranatural definition of religion. As I said, it's not easy to define.
<apokryphos> I think it's pretty clear though that a definition of religion is faulty when it ascribes science (scientology -- a.o.k.) as a religion
<nikkia> apokryphos: i don't see why
<apokryphos> nikkia: because no-one considers it one, partly, and in many cases a shared-understanding is more vital.
<apokryphos> Your definition makes  almost any belief passed down an automatic religion. People simply don't think that.
<nalioth> you guys are the cats pajamas!
<othernoob> They're what?
* apokryphos just needs a ball of string
<othomas> lol
<libben> nalioth: wheres ur dog?
<nalioth> nikkia: not to derail the subject, but as an aside. how has your day been?
<nalioth> libben: whois him
<nikkia> nalioth: lousy, end of discussion
<nalioth> nikkia: it'll get better
<libben> nalioth: u had him helping me with java like a week ago. now i would need that help again. and not the bot help... 
<libben> nalioth: is it anyone u know?
<nalioth> libben: is who anyone i know?
<libben> nalioths_dog
<nalioth> libben: nalioth_dog is my left hand
<apokryphos> nalioth: how can you go anywhere without him then? ;-)
<libben> can U/he help me again with java? u typed a line before... it was really easy step... download a java file and then chmod 755 something and then it was allmost done
<nalioth> apokryphos: i havent brought him in here automajically lately
<libben> have downloaded this from the site jre-1_5_0_04-linux-i586.bin 
<nalioths_dog> libben: for java: download the .bin file from java.sun.com, sudo apt-get install java-package, chmod +x [the .bin file] , fakeroot make-jpkg [the bin file] , sudo dpkg -i [the generated .deb file] 
<libben> thats the line u exactly typed earlier =)
<libben> any good place for getting these small easy steps for everything else i might wonder about.
<nalioths_dog> libben, ask
<libben> where can i find a allready made deb file of the newest bin? im on breezy now, and gets some errors while doing the fakeroot thingy
<libben> or is the error things normal
<nalioths_dog> breezy is broken until oct 13
<afrosheen> winter solstice?
<libben> ?
<libben> what u mean by that ?
<libben> its comming out oct13 so much i understand.
<libben> but what u mean its broken.
<libben> should i go back to hooray? and play with that until breezy is out ?
<nalioths_dog> libben, breezy is gonna be a disappointment and a jubilation each day until oct 13
<nalioths_dog> libben, at which point it stabilizes 
<RogueJediX> Another month *sigh*
<nalioths_dog> some things that are "broken" today, may work tomorrow and vice versa
<nalioths_dog> all the way til the 13th
<libben> it depends. u dont have to update with synaptic everyday =)
<libben> so u reccon i should satisfie with hooray? and wait for breezy?
<nalioth> i suggest you stick with breezy, unless you like work
<froggy25> i need help configuring my camera
<froggy25> i have a creative webcam instant
<libben> well, only things ive done is like installing firefox. and messed with the system alittle.
<nalioth> libben: in the *nix world, you install once and never again
<libben> well, times are changing =)
<nalioth> libben: yes and no
<libben> as long i can run azerus at day times when im at work.. im satisfied
<nalioth> libben: the userbase is changing (whose understanding is clouded by the big blue "e")
<libben> ?
<nalioth> libben: the *nix world is seein a lot of new users formely using microsloth products
<nalioth> libben: the only simliaritys in *nix and winduhs is that they both use the same hardware
<RogueJediX> nalioth: Don't forget that *nixes actually work
<RogueJediX> A lot of crashing goes on in Windows
<nalioth> RogueJediX: that falls outside of "the only similarity"
<RogueJediX> Whoops, misread that
<RogueJediX> Lemme just get my dunce hat
<libben> how tha fuck can azerus say i appear to run an outdated java version when im running the newest
<libben> fuck it, hooray gets back in tommorow
<RogueJediX> libben: Which java version are you using anyway?
<libben> libben@burken:~/azureus$ java -version
<libben> java version "1.4.2"
<libben> gij (GNU libgcj) version 4.0.2 20050808 (prerelease) (Debian 4.0.1-4ubuntu6)
<libben> sorry for the spam
<othernoob> heh. 1.4.2 is outdated :p
<RogueJediX> Isn't 1.5.x latest?
<othernoob> yes
<RogueJediX> Yeah, exactly
<froggy25> hey i need some help really bad
<froggy25> does anybody here know anything about webcams
<froggy25> creative webcams
<libben> sun-j2re1.5_1.5.0+update04_i386.deb
<libben> this one ive installed
<libben> but dident help me much.
<libben> must sleep... later.
<RogueJediX> Later, libben 
<boogie> everybody loves anal
<libben> OooOok. im out =)
<othernoob> boogie: you're weird...
<RogueJediX> Somehow I have the feeling he installed 1.4.2 from java's site and then 1.5 from the repos
<nalioth> RogueJediX: yes, it looks like it
<boogie> isn't it easier to install it from java, it's a piece of cake
<boogie> from sun i mean
<nalioth> SOB!
<nalioth> y'all let me know when libben comes back
<RogueJediX> What's so hard about clicking on the package and then "apply"?
<nalioth> he done run off when i was gonna fix him up
<boogie> why do you have to agree to the sun license before installing java, a bit annoying in the installer
<RogueJediX> Proprietary software etc, etc
<RogueJediX> I dunno
<othernoob> boogie: what's annoying about it?
<boogie> it's annoying having to agree to a license in a terminal rather than in a gui installer, just find it wierd
<othernoob> uhu..
<nalioth> boogie: yes, it's something out of windows, isn't it?
<othernoob> heh?
<boogie> bah?
<RogueJediX> Great. I've compiled an app that doesn't work and now I can't make uninstall. Ideas?
<othernoob> rm -rf * ? ;)
<RogueJediX> Fool me once, shame on me... ;)
<Ex-Cyber> RogueJediX: find the install entry in the Makefile and delete by hand?
<othernoob> was worth a try :)
<froggy25> how in the hell do you configure webcams on here
<othernoob> people still use webcams..interesting...
<RogueJediX> Dang. Is that the only way? I thought maybe there was something else like make remove (which also doesn't work, btw)
<jsubl2> froggy25: search the wiki
<RogueJediX> All done
<boogster> what is better kubuntu or mepis?
<nalioth> boogie: whatever suits you
<boogster> mepis latest is newer than hoary
<afrosheen> hoary just had a huge update recently
<afrosheen> I apt-get upgraded my kubuntu install today and got like 93 megs of stuff
<froggy25> where on kubuntu do you add a webcam 
<boogster> hmm interesting
<froggy25> i have a creative webcam instant
<froggy25> and i want to add it
<afrosheen>  froggy25 : what happened when you plugged it in
<froggy25> the light came on
<RogueJediX> froggy25: Have you tried the kubuntu and ubuntu forums? Or the #ubuntu channel?
<froggy25> but i wont work
<froggy25> do what
<afrosheen> froggy25: you need to configure whatever software you're using with it then
<froggy25> how
<afrosheen> froggy25: what does dmesg tell you when you plug it in
<froggy25> what am i susposed to look for afrosheen
<afrosheen> froggy25: the last entry
<froggy25> usb 3-1: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 5
<froggy25> this is what it says
<froggy25> the light is on the webcam 
<froggy25> and thats it
<afrosheen> froggy25: ok well what software are you going to use with it
<froggy25> software?
<froggy25> im using it for instant messaging
<froggy25> but dont you have to add and configure this webcam into kde first
<froggy25> before you can use it with software
<afrosheen> not really
<afrosheen> first you make sure the system knows it's there and initializes it, which has already happened
<froggy25> well by what you just saw 
<froggy25> ok
<froggy25> then what
<afrosheen> then you setup whatever software you're using with it, in this case you have no idea
<froggy25> ok
<afrosheen> I think gnomemeeting or something else works with cams
<afrosheen> there are a few clients out there
<froggy25> are they on synaptic
<boogster> mercury works, like shit
<froggy25> i need one that does yahoo and aim
<froggy25> any suggestions
<afrosheen> good luck
<boogster> gaim-vv does yahoo receive 
<RogueJediX> Ouch
<afrosheen> there's supposed to be a special gaim
<afrosheen> and one other one...
<froggy25> ok
<froggy25> what is it
<boogster> gaim-vv doesn't support msn or aol
<afrosheen> did you try googling for linux webcam
<froggy25> not yet
<boogster> development is seriously slow on webcam support
<afrosheen> yep it's depressingly slow, I gave up on that prospect last year
<froggy25> well i need something to use with this
<froggy25> i spent 30 dollars on this
<afrosheen> hope you kept the receipt
<boogster> try mercury, it's the only one which claims to work
<afrosheen> lol
<afrosheen> I guess that was discouraging
<bobbyd> gnomemeeting works with lots of webcams
<afrosheen> yeah I mentioned that already but nobody uses it
<bobbyd> there is no video yahoo and msn client though
<boogster> but no one uses gnomemeeting
<afrosheen> and he wants to get on LOL R U 4 WINDOZE chat rooms on aol/yahoo
<bobbyd> someone should write one :)
<bobbyd> it would be ok if there was a Jabber equivalent
<bobbyd> but there isn't at the moment, so it's pretty poor
<boogster> http://www.mercury.to/
<afrosheen> well sip video will end up stomping all this stuff eventually
<bobbyd> of course you could just try to run MSN messenger or Yahoo under wine :)
<boogster> yeah but wine sucks
<boogster> Receiving Webcam is supported on all operating systems. This functionality is built into the program, so no extra files need to be downloaded or installed.
<boogster> Sending webcam is supported in 1709 RC7 and later.
<bobbyd> boogster, I think wine is really cool
<afrosheen> wine is cool the 10% of the time I can get it to do something right
<boogster> it is, but wine is SLOW, native code is what everyone should be using
<ian> I just got an asus wl-167g usb dongle for wifi, the kernel moduel (rt2500) is loaded and it dosn't show up in my networking config
<ian> suggestions?
<bobbyd> afrosheen, cedega is nice if you'd like to pay for it
* apokryphos only ever uses wine for a small chess.exe app he has, and it works ok with it.
<afrosheen> if I'm going that route I'll buy crossover office
<bobbyd> ian, can you see it with lsusb ?
<ian> bobbyd - cedega is cheap from torrentreactor.net
<afrosheen> and I have paid for cedega in the past
<bobbyd> ian, yeah, I prefer to pay them for it
<boogster> i prefer to pirate it, arrrrrr
<ian> thats good too, I never made it work well
<ian> yeah, the device shoes \\] ] 
<afrosheen> for that matter just download from cvs and build it, why pirate what's free
<ian> gah, shows up in lsusb
<bobbyd> I get a lot of use out of cedega, I think it's a good product
<ian> all I ever tried with it was cs 1.6 and it was too tweaky for good cs ownage
<ian> well, it ran starcraft fine, but I don't play that anymore
<bobbyd> afrosheen, don't you think the guys doing the work deserve some money? it's not exactly expensive
<bobbyd> it think it's funny that whenever poeple try to make money out of free software, people just steal it
<afrosheen> bobbyd: scroll up and read
<ian> so, the device is in lsusb, module is loaded, why can't I configure it?
<RogueJediX> bobbyd: People would pay for it, if they knew if their games actually worked
<apokryphos> bobbyd: I think it's funnier when it's non-free ;-)
<ian> I also just rebooted
<boogster> i'm going to watch some pr0n, see you later
<ian> boogster: yeah, have fun buddy
<bobbyd> afrosheen, I reallise you said you'd paid for it, but you were just saying people shouldn't
<bobbyd> RogueJediX, they have a list of games that work
<afrosheen> well they offer it for free via cvs, HOWEVER you don't get full functionality due to things they build into the for-sale version
<afrosheen> so it's a tradeoff anyway
<bobbyd> RogueJediX, for things like Source Engine based games, it's very difficult to keep them working because valve patch it all the time
<RogueJediX> bobbyd: They have a list of games that are rated on how well they work, but no instructions
<bobbyd> RogueJediX, I've found that the games they rate as workign usually work, but YMMV :)
<bobbyd> and just for the record, I think it's better when developers and publishers can release games for linux, but it's not really commercially viable.
<RogueJediX> bobbyd: I know mine did. never did get NFS: Road Challenge working
<bobbyd> and when there were native ports (from loki) lots of people just copied them
<afrosheen> we can always count on Id to give us unpopular games now ;)
<bobbyd> yeah, doom3 was a bit of a mess on linux
<RogueJediX> Linux - the abandonware OS :P
<afrosheen> doom3 sucked period
<ian> bobbyd : doom3 ran better on linux than on windows for me
<bobbyd> RogueJediX, quite often it's silly things like the installers that stop games working
<ian> however that works
<bobbyd> ian, but not at all on ATI cards...
<locomorto> a little tip: use loki installers over all else
<locomorto> theres one for doom 3
<ian> oh, I'm on nvidia
<ian> :)
<bobbyd> yeah, the loci installers are great
<afrosheen> yep, I third that
<locomorto> And a whole heap of cedega/wine(x) games
<RogueJediX> bobbyd: In that case, you can always copy it from a windows install if you have one available, but my game got stuck when I tried to run it
<bobbyd> however i think the doom3 problems were mainly crappy drivers from ATI
<locomorto> what vid card do you have?
<bobbyd> RogueJediX, things like people useing quicktime for the intro movies, loads of things can go wrong
<locomorto> And what version of the ATi drivers
<RogueJediX> I think I saw some work on a new Linux installer on happypenguin. BitRock or something
<afrosheen> I kinda feel sorry for ati owners
<Pyf> how do i setup shared folders so ppl on windows computers can copy all my music?
<bobbyd> locomorto, radeon 9800 and the latest drivers. There was a know bug where D3 would just lock up
<locomorto> actually my ATi mobility radeon 9600 works very well under the 8.14.13 drivers
<RogueJediX> bobbyd: That's true
<bobbyd> Pyf, you need NFS
<afrosheen> Pyf: click on your konqueror icon, select network shares, follow the yellow brick road
<locomorto> pfs, samba
<bobbyd> locomorto, oops, yeah :)
<bobbyd> afrosheen, does that 'just work' ?
<afrosheen> bobbyd: try it, looks viable
<locomorto> Anyway, has anyone seen the new kubuntu login screens in breezy?
<bobbyd> I'm working on a home project that I hope to relelase on linux.
<locomorto> I just got them after unborking xorg
<bobbyd> I hope that the company I work for will release the game I'm working on for linux, but it's a difficult sell.
<RogueJediX> Screenshots?
<afrosheen> bobbyd: the samba scripts in knoppmyth are unbelievably perfect
<bobbyd> afrosheen, cool :)
<afrosheen> run one command and all the proper folders are mounted r/w for your workgroup
<locomorto> RogueJediX: i'm not in the mood to set qemu up
<Pyf> afrosheen: where is "network shares"?
<RogueJediX> locomorto: Alright then, no prob
<locomorto> Internet & Networking -> Samba
<afrosheen> Pyf: should say 'network folders' when you open konqueror from the taskbar
<Pyf> afrosheen: yeah i get that, then what do i do, to share a folder on this machine?
<afrosheen> unless I have mine setup some crazy way, I get a few links after clicking konq
<afrosheen> Pyf: what icons do you get next
<Pyf> samba and add a network folder
<afrosheen> hmmm which one could it be...
* afrosheen flips a coin
<afrosheen> survey says? add a network folder
<Pyf> add a network folder seems to be adding a link to a remtooe folder though?
<afrosheen> doh!
<afrosheen> yeah..uh..hang on :)
<Pyf> "select the type of folder u wish to connect to"
<Pyf> i wanna share not connect...
* afrosheen hits himself with a clue stick
<Pyf> ok thx :)
<afrosheen> ok let's try it this way, open your home folder, right click, select properties, then the sharing tab
<RogueJediX> Pyf: Right clicking on a folder in konqueror and then clicking on the share tab works form e
<RogueJediX> *for me
<bobbyd> Pyf, right click a directory, click properties, then share
<bobbyd> afrosheen, oops, i was a little behind there
<afrosheen> ;)
<Pyf> so how would the person on the windows machine go about acceessing the newly shared folder?
<RogueJediX> Pyf: My sis sees my shared folders in Network Places
<locomorto> Pyf: The same way as if it was another windows machine
<bobbyd> Pyf, I think you give it the name when you share it
<jsubl2> Pyf: if you try it the dialog boxes are real easy to follow.  and it tells you the share name
<afrosheen> yessir
<RogueJediX> Heh. Supportspam
<Pyf> hmmm, maybe im being dumb then...
<bobbyd> Pyf, tell me your root password and I'll help you out :)
<Pyf> not that stupid
<Pyf> :)
<afrosheen> pyf: just remember that by default you will be in a different workgroup, windows defaults to the mshome group
<afrosheen> so you may have to do a \\ubuntu\pyfbox\whateverfolder in her browser window then map the share
<afrosheen> not sure what that path should read
<Pyf> i think thats where im having problems, i cant work out what that path should be
<afrosheen> Pyf: you already shared the folder right
<Pyf> i think so
<afrosheen> who knows kubuntu's default workgroup
<afrosheen> maybe...workgroup
<afrosheen> \\workgroup\yourmachine'shostname\foldername
<afrosheen> or even easier, \\workgroup\yourmachine'shostname
<Pyf> thats not it
<afrosheen> search entire network on the windows box then
<Pyf> very strange
<locomorto> personally, I could not network with my winblows box either
<locomorto> but that wasa while ago
<locomorto> was*
<bobbyd> Pyf, try restarting samba and also checking using 'sudo netstat -tuap' that it's actually listening
<Pyf> bobbyd: what would i be looking for in the netstat?
<bobbyd> Pyf, that samba is running and has ports open
* boogster slaps xxenon around a bit with a large trout
<klui> hello people
<klui> anyone have knights in kubuntu?
<apokryphos> klui: what is it?
<peter_servo> Hello- I'm running the latest Breezy Badger release and cannot seem to make kmenu changes stick.. anyone else have that problem?
<nalioth> yes explain "knights" please
<klui> knights is a chess game for kde
<klui> http://knights.sourceforge.net/
<jesusfish> what would cause me to not be able to set DMA to 'on' on a hard drive using hdparm?
<jesusfish> the driver supports it, and it's set in the BIOS
<sproingie> getting any errors?
<jesusfish> sproingie: operation not permitted
<sproingie> are you root?
<jesusfish> sproingie: yup
<sproingie> beats me ...
* sproingie has sata himself
<jesusfish> I didn't have SATA when I bought this drive
<apokryphos> klui: interesting, but nope -- doesn't seem to have it.
<apokryphos> klui: erm, ignore me, it does exist
<apokryphos> !info knights
<apokryphos> hm, perhaps only in breezy
<apokryphos> !info knights breezy
<ubotu> knights: (A chess interface for the K Desktop Environment), section universe/games, is optional. Version: 0.6-3build1 (breezy), Packaged size: 771 kB, Installed size: 1740 kB
<othomas> hi all
<apokryphos> aloha
<othomas> hoyy
<othomas> apok, you ever settle the "faith" issue..<grin>
<nalioth> not again, please
<apokryphos> othomas: not really; as I said, "religion" isn't an easy word to define. Our common usage leads us to problems when trying to proffer a strict definition for it.
<othomas> LOL
<nalioth> and there is #kubuntu-offtopic for further religious discussions
<nalioth> go there and let the flames begin
<othomas> nalioth: just teasing..
<apokryphos> nalioth: there weren't actually any flames before ;-)
* nalioth likes flames (in -offtopic, of course)
* apokryphos does wait in -offtopic though
<othomas> good to see you all again..hope things are well..:)
<nalioth> had us a purty good session on -offtopic earlier
<othomas> LOL
<apokryphos> it's getting much more popular lately I see
<apokryphos> used to have around 6 people max some time ago
<othomas> lot of ppl with issues..SIGH
<othomas> think I will UG to breezy
<nalioth> othomas: have fun, it's still rough
<othomas> yes, is my joy to work with os's
<othomas> kubuntu/ubuntu is a lot of BG's stuff, but is needed..you cn get around it if your puter savvy
<othomas> bye..waves
<Kamping_Kaiser> later mate
<othomas> later's
<othomas> actually, if you buy my tokens you can toss them in the pool and then i will sell it to you on the morrow too.
<Fonzi> hi
<othomas> hi fonzi
<Fonzi> i just install kuduntu a couple of days ago..still trying to get aclamated
<Fonzi> kubuntu*
<othomas> <smile> quite a change
<Fonzi> yes..especially for the wife and kids :)
<othomas> eek..lol
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol
<Kamping_Kaiser> good luck :)
<othomas> uh-huh
<Fonzi> tux racer is all the kids care about and as long as email is downloading the wife seems to be happy
<othomas> ok, that works..haha
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol. classic
<othomas> yup
<othomas> how do you like it?
<Fonzi> i have had quite a few calls at work though with stuff like "umm how do i get on the internet now.." :)
<othomas> acckkk
<Fonzi> i love it..im having little problems here and there but its working ok..
<othomas> same here..
<Fonzi> first problem is that i keep double clicking everything
<Kamping_Kaiser> mmmm....
<Fonzi> hehe..
<othomas> LOL
<othomas> hi KK
<Kamping_Kaiser> hi ot
<othomas>  :)
<Fonzi> i need to spend some time getting the multimedia stuff to work..i cant do anything with amarok
<Fonzi> says no engine found when i try to play something
<othomas> what you trying to play?
<Fonzi> but xmms seems to work ok..
<Fonzi> an internet station
<othomas> ohh. stick with xmms
<Fonzi> xmms is great i just miss the ability to have bookmarks
<Fonzi> from winamp
<apokryphos> Fonzi: xmms is pretty bad, considering the competition
<othomas> it's called favorites with xmms
<Fonzi> but where do i set a favorite?
* apokryphos is still bedazzled by people using archaic xmms
<othomas> LOL apok
<Fonzi> apokryphose what do you suggest instead?
<apokryphos> ubotu: tell Fonzi about players
<apokryphos> Fonzi: my personal favourites are easily amaroK and JuK
<Fonzi> but i cant get amarok to play a radiop station..
<Fonzi> says no engine found
<Fonzi> radio*
<apokryphos> not sure how it is exactly with streams; you can ask in #amarok
<apokryphos> but, install the amarok-engine (or something) pack to get the other engines
<Fonzi> ok..ill check overthere later on
* apokryphos runs off to bed now
<Fonzi> hmm..looks like amarok engines is what i need..
<Fonzi> amazing what find and kynaptic can do for you :)
<othomas> lol
<Fonzi> hmm..oh well that didnt work either..xmms may be old but it works ;)
<jesusfish> anyone here using breezy + nvidia?
<Fonzi> not me
<Kamping_Kaiser> jesusfish: yeh, i try now and then
<jesusfish> Kamping_Kaiser: have any issues with 2.6.12 and the nvidia driver from breezy?
<Kamping_Kaiser> jesusfish: i could never get it to run, but it seems that could be because i (have an smp kernel)
<Kamping_Kaiser> hm. no idea what the () was for
<jesusfish> Kamping_Kaiser: ah
<Kamping_Kaiser> but my mobo just died... so i cant test the theory :(
<nalioth> Kamping_Kaiser: watch those rocks
<jesusfish> Kamping_Kaiser: mine runs, but freezes if I use RenderAccel
<Kamping_Kaiser> ah ok.smp kernel? i havent tried accel things
<jesusfish> Kamping_Kaiser: no smp
<Kamping_Kaiser> hm. ok. you almost gave me hope ;)
<[Relic] > is there a java package for use with mozilla or should I DL the one it tries to call up when it asks for java?
<nalioth> [Relic] : ask seveas for his pkg
<jesusfish> darn, looks like the nvidia issue is common
<[Relic] > what nvidia issue?
<jesusfish> [Relic] : screen freeze if renderaccel is on
<[Relic] > is that with nvidias drivers latest drivers?
<[Relic] > since I have nvidia and installed that :)
<jesusfish> [Relic] : with whatever breezy provides
<[Relic] > ok, haven't gotten breezy yet
<jesusfish> [Relic] : it hard to install drivers striaght from nvidia?
<[Relic] > not sure if I did or found it in the package manager, I know I had to update something, and I know I went to their site to see what was available
<[Relic] > maybe it was that glx wasn't installed when I was trying to use something that had it, not really sure I have done a lot of things I don't really remember since it was simply follwing instructions to get everything working  :)
<jesusfish> lol
<[Relic] > javaj2-common?
<troy> cool, new fglrx drivers in breezy should finally support my chipset!
* troy tries it
<[Relic] > I have an old serial port scanner and printer and I didn't have them on when I installed, how do I determine what I need for setup drivers?
<jesusfish> [Relic] : looks like the newest version from nVidia doesn't work anyways
<[Relic] > ah
<[Relic] > you just have to quit breaking things  :)
<jesusfish> [Relic] : it's a know issue anyways
<jesusfish> [Relic] : according to Ubuntu forums
<[Relic] > then I am sure I don't have that on :)
<jesusfish> [Relic] : well, it's not for everyone
<jesusfish> [Relic] : but for enough that it's known
<[Relic] > I only use blender to render :)
<noc> alo
<noc> anybody know how to upgrade kubuntu libc ?
<nalioth> noc: what version are you running now? warty, hoary or breezy?
<noc> i cannot install jre1.4 with 2.3.2.ds1-20ubuntu13 version
<noc> hoary
<noc> i need libc higher than 2.3.2.ds1-21
<nalioth> noc: breezy kubuntu will be out oct 13
<noc> omg
<noc> its too long
<crimsun> noc: you should use 'java-package' (in multiverse) to create a deb from Sun's/IBM's JRE
<noc> is there another solution ?
<nalioth> if you upgrade your libc, you'll break your machine
<noc> my application always crash with sun-jre1.5
<noc> its stable in 1.4 or 1.3
<crimsun> so create a deb of 1.4.2
<crimsun> that's precisely what I did
<crimsun> Classic VM (build 1.4.2, J2RE 1.4.2 IBM build cxia32142-20050609 (JIT enabled: jitc))
<noc> you mean like downloading the tar.ball and create the .deb ?
<crimsun> yep, it's automatic
<noc> hmm.. im trying with tar ball also, but it's show a depedency with libc
<noc> # ./bin/java
<noc> /home/noc/jre1.3.1_02/bin/i386/native_threads/java: error while loading shared libraries: libstdc++-libc6.1-1.so.2: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<noc> im not sure if i compile into .deb it can fix the problem
<noc> btw crimsun, can you show me url how to compile from source tar ball to .deb ?
<crimsun> you don't compile the _source_
<crimsun> you download the jre tgz
<crimsun> then you use make-jpkg
<noc> .tgz mean slackware / bsd package ? 
<crimsun> no, I mean the tarball of the binary that Sun or IBM provides
<crimsun> (as opposed to the RPM)
<noc> oh i c
<noc> # whereis make-jpkg
<noc> make-jpkg:
<crimsun> install java-package (in multiverse) like I said
<noc> sorry make-jpkg is a command line or what ?
<crimsun> it's a script, just like kernel-package's make-kpkg
<noc> o i c
<noc> describe in http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-23592.html ? right ?
<crimsun> essentially.
<noc> oh ok, thanks crimsun 
<noc> E: Couldn't find package java-package
<crimsun> you must enable the multiverse repository.
<noc> where can i find an available mirror site for java-package ? sun ?
<noc> blackport ?
<noc> deb http://ubuntu-backports.mirrormax.net/ hoary-backports main universe multiverse restricted ??
<crimsun> java-package is in multiverse
<noc> oke thanks
<crimsun> it's in Ubuntu's repository, not an external one
<noc> i found it
<noc>  fakeroot make-jpkg j2re-1_3_1_02-linux-i386.bin
<noc> Creating temporary directory: /tmp/make-jpkg.XXXXwIiclj
<noc> Loading plugins: blackdown-j2re.sh blackdown-j2sdk.sh common.sh ibm-j2re.sh ibm-j2sdk.sh j2re.sh j2sdk.sh j2se.sh sun-j2re.sh sun-j2sdk.sh
<noc> No matching plugin was found.
<noc> Removing temporary directory: done
<crimsun> why not use Sun's or IBM's 1.4.2?
<noc> it's more compatible with 1.3
<Bicchi> i gnome and kde installed. how do i completly remove gnome?
<noc> ok sorry got to go, see ya later crimsun 
<noc> thanks for advice
<sproingie> should be a gnome package you can remove
<sproingie> removing ubuntu-desktop might do it, depends how it was installed
<Bicchi> yeap that does it
<Bicchi> thanks
<Bicchi> i used synaptic. i wasn't sure what name was under
<Bicchi> i was looking for gnome-desktop
<Bicchi> but thatt did not remove gnome
<lwells> Hi everyone
<Black_Monkey> oh crap, iTunes doesn't work on Linux...
<crimsun> it runs under a special fork of WINE
<crimsun> see Codeweaver's Crossover
<crimsun> on the other hand, you can use pymusique
<crimsun> or you can use Windows or Mac OS to download the songs, then use a program like iOpener or jHymn to strip the DRM, then use gstreamer-faad to play the m4as
<Black_Monkey> well I only want it to put songs on my iPod...
<Black_Monkey> and by WINE, you mean a windows emulator or something, not the alcohol, right?
<ndazza> hi! how can i stop konqueror editing wiki pages on double click?
<lwells> hi all
<satafterh> when is Breezy due to come out
<ndazza> satafterh: i think 13th Oct
<satafterh> thanks
<_lucian> echo!!!
<_lucian> is there anybody awake?
<ndazza> yes
<_lucian> hello
<ndazza> hi
<_lucian> can you help with a thing nVidia & X related?
<ndazza> maybe, just ask and someone will reply though
<_lucian> i have installed nvidia drivers, and i have modified xorg.conf as they say
<_lucian> but when i reboot it goes blank and says it couldn't find GLX
<_lucian> what can i do to make it work
<_lucian> ?
<ndazza> make sure you have the nvidia-glx package installed, and make sure the line Load "glx" appears in your xorg.conf
<_lucian> it appears
<ndazza> and the package?
<_lucian> and nvidia glx is installed
<_lucian> yes
<ndazza> type: less /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<ndazza> look down near the bottom of the file, see if there's any lines that start with (EE)
<_lucian> in the Xorg.0.log says, but without the (EE) in front of it, that:
<_lucian> (--) PCI:*(2:0:0) nVidia Corporation unknown chipset (0x0045) rev 161, Mem @ 0xe0000000/24, 0xd0000000/28, 0xe1000000/24
<_lucian> but in the readme file that came with the driver it says it works with chipset 0x0045, which is Geforce 6800GT
<ndazza> _lucian: the nvidia binary driver is generic, it should work ok with any nvidia graphics card
<_lucian> i have many warnings about generic monitor and the following (EE) message:
<_lucian> (EE) Failed to initialize GLX extension (NVIDIA X driver not found)
<ndazza> ahh
<_lucian> what is that?
<ndazza> try sudo modprobe nvidia
<chavo> _lucian, is nvidia-glx installed?
<ndazza> means the nvidia driver isn't loaded into memory
<_lucian> what it is supposed to do?
<ndazza> type lsmod | grep nvidia
<ndazza> if there's no output your nvidia kernel module hasn't been loaded
<_lucian> sudo modprobe nvidia - doesn't do anything
<ndazza> that has to be done before X starts or you won't get an accelerated X server
<_lucian> i'm in kde right now
<_lucian> for that i have to reboot but not load x?
<ndazza> no, you can load the module now
<ndazza> and test to see if it works by typing startx -- :1
<_lucian> how do i do that
<_lucian> ?
<ndazza> first check if it is loaded - lsmod | grep nvidia
<_lucian> i did that, but i don't know what the result means...
<ndazza> is there any result?
<_lucian> i have 3 output lines
<_lucian> nvidia               3708296  0
<_lucian> nvidia_agp              7452  1
<_lucian> agpgart                31784  2 nvidia,nvidia_agp
<ndazza> ok, the modules are loaded then
<ndazza> try startx -- :1
<ndazza> you should get a new window
<ndazza> to switch between them you will need to use Ctrl+Alt+F7 and Ctrl+Alt+F8
<_lucian> nvidia               3708296  0
<_lucian> nvidia_agp              7452  1
<_lucian> agpgart                31784  2 nvidia,nvidia_agp
<ndazza> by window i mean a fullscreen X session thingy... hehe technical term you see :p
<_lucian> when i typed startx.... and look what it said:
<_lucian> X: user not authorized to run the X server, aborting.
<_lucian> giving up.
<_lucian> xinit:  Connection refused (errno 111):  unable to connect to X server
<_lucian> xinit:  No such process (errno 3):  unexpected signal 2.
<_lucian> Couldnt get a file descriptor referring to the console
<ndazza> hmm ok
<ndazza> it will probably be easier to restart X then
<_lucian> you mean right now?
<ndazza> yeah, to see if loading that module fixes the problem
<_lucian> with the xorg.conf modified or not?
<ndazza> yes, modified
<_lucian> but how do i load the module?
<ndazza> it is loaded
<ndazza> it should have loaded when you typed modprobe nvidia
<_lucian> but when i restart x it won't unload the module?
<ndazza> no, the kernel module will stay loaded until it is unloaded or until the system restarts
<_lucian> ok
<_lucian> i'll do that, and then come back
<ndazza> okay
<_lucian> bye for  now
<ndazza> you need to make sure the X server is shut down, not just log out then back in
<ndazza> good luck :0
<kane> yo!
<kane> elo
<_lucian> i'm back
<_lucian> ndazza are you still there?
<ndazza> i'm around, afk mostly though
<ndazza> did you have any luck?
<_lucian> no
<ndazza> what happened?
<_lucian> it went completely blank and i couldn't do anything, but push reset button
<_lucian> i could see for an instance an nvidia logo and then went blank
<_lucian> when i rebooted, it went again blank, but when i pressed a key, i could login into console and consulted Xorg.0.log file
<_lucian> where it said only good things, but many warnings, about generic monitor
<_lucian> could it be from the monitor?
<_lucian> how can i change it?
<after8> _lucian> using nvidia ??
<_lucian> yes!
<after8> with hoary or breezy?
<_lucian> what is that?
<after8> the version of (k)ubuntu .... ;)
<_lucian> 5.04, i think hoary
<after8> oki.
<_lucian> what can i do?
<mornfall> wobble
<mornfall> re aftertaf :)
<aftertaf> re :)
<aftertaf> adept seems quite happily stable
<nalioth> adept?
<aftertaf> yep
<ndazza> _lucian: i don't think it is the monitor... but i'm not sure what it could be. ask in #ubuntu, that channel is alot more active :)
<_lucian> but how can i change the monitor?
<_lucian> i'm walking through the menus and i can't find it
<aftertaf> _lucian> i missed your reply to nv/nvidia.....
<_lucian> it is nvidia
<_lucian> and it doesn't work
<aftertaf> have you tried 'nv'?
<aftertaf> does X work with nv?
<_lucian> right now i'm in x with 'nv' but i want 'nvidia'
<aftertaf> ok.... i understand you do ;)  but making sure where the pb can be.....
<aftertaf> do you have the nvidia stuff from ubuntu installed too?
<aftertaf> _lucian> by that i mean nvidia-glx, linux-restricted ... ?
<othomas> hi all
<_lucian> what do you mean from ubuntu?
<aftertaf> _lucian> run synaptic and see if those packages are installed
<pedri2> hello
<_lucian> nvidia-glx is
<pedri2> in kopete, how do you get the list of chat rooms in yahoo?
<aftertaf> _lucian> ok.....
<aftertaf> _lucian> now, i got the nvidia binary working only when i removed those packages
<aftertaf> _lucian> there may be a better way to use it, with these packages, but i dont know it man;)
<_lucian> and linux-restricted-modules-2.6.10-5-386 and linux-restricted-modules-386 also
<aftertaf> _lucian> her's a checklist before removing things......  have you commented out the "dri" module in xorg.conf?
<_lucian> i have installed nvidia binary, but when i changed xorg.conf it didn't work
<_lucian> yes i did that, exactly like in the readme file that came with the drivers
<aftertaf> ok
<aftertaf> remove the packages then....
<aftertaf> and try with "nvidia"..
<_lucian> ok
<aftertaf> if that fails, reinstall the NVIDIA.run driver
<_lucian> let me try it and i'll come back
<pedri2> is there a way to get the chat room list on yahoo using kopete?
<pedri2> or do i have to install gaim instead?
<aftertaf> mornfall> funny thing......
<aftertaf> im running adept on a 2nd breezy PC. i term via ssh the export display The app... ok?
<aftertaf> I did CTL+Z to interrupt, to check sth in console, and adept remained active...
<aftertaf> i then bg'ed to bring it back and it seems just as happy....
<_lucian> i'm back
<_lucian> i think it worked!!!
<aftertaf> :)
<aftertaf> you think?
<aftertaf> got glxgears installed?
<_lucian> i don't know
<_lucian> how do i find out
<_lucian> ?
<aftertaf> sudo apt-get install glx-gears
<nalioth> aftertaf: that is ONE way to find out
<nalioth> aftertaf: the preferred method is opening a terminal and typing "glxgears"
<nalioth> aftertaf: or "which glxgears"
* aftertaf is humbled by the superiour knowledge ;)
<aftertaf> you're right, i didnt know the which thingy<;...
<aftertaf> but most times it aint installed....
<_lucian> it is installed, because some wheels started running
<_lucian> what does it do?
<nalioth> aftertaf: not "superior" just more of a nerd
<_lucian> and they are not stopping!!!
<nalioth> aftertaf: if you have openGL installed, [GL] xgears usually is, too
<nalioth> _lucian: you can close the window
<_lucian> what does it do?
<aftertaf> looool :)
<aftertaf> omg theyre unstoppable :D
<_lucian> why are you laughing???
<nalioth> aftertaf: explain glxgears to _lucian, sil vous plait
<aftertaf> cos i really need a piss, actually :)
<_lucian> look what appeared in the shell!!!
<_lucian> 46933 frames in 5.0 seconds = 9386.600 FPS
<_lucian> 50108 frames in 5.0 seconds = 10021.600 FPS
<_lucian> 48564 frames in 5.0 seconds = 9712.800 FPS
<_lucian> 48881 frames in 5.0 seconds = 9776.200 FPS
<_lucian> 49920 frames in 5.0 seconds = 9984.000 FPS
<_lucian> 49973 frames in 5.0 seconds = 9994.600 FPS
<_lucian> 49594 frames in 5.0 seconds = 9918.800 FPS
<_lucian> 50073 frames in 5.0 seconds = 10014.600 FPS
<ndazza> i think it's working
<_lucian> what is that???
<ndazza> glxgears is used as a sort of standard benchmark
<_lucian> and is it good?
<ndazza> to see if 1) OpenGL apps work and 2) you are getting the performance you expect from an openGL application
<nikkia> _lucian: its not 'good' or 'bad', its just a way to tell if GL is accelerated or not
<ndazza> if your fps is less than about a thousand something is probably broken
<ndazza> and if it doesn't start it's definately broken
<_lucian> now can i try some games?
<nikkia> _lucian: sure
<nikkia> 10k FPS is definitely accelerated :)
<ndazza> _lucian: no, games are evil and rot your brain. but if you really want to we can't stop you... :p
<mornfall> aftertaf: are you sure it was running in foreground? :)
<ndazza> nikkia: it could be minimised or hidden by a window
<nikkia> ndazza: it would still be lower if it was running in software, IME
<nikkia> ndazza: i think my non-accelerated laptop gets about 1200fps if its minimised, and about 400fps if its a normal non-obscured window
<ndazza> nikkia: not if....... he has recompiled glxgears to skip the actual drawing of the graphics. or if he's running on a cell cpu. or if......... i dunno i suppose you're right
<_lucian> what are you talking about???
<ndazza> i can't check cos breezy's glxgears doesn't give you an fps
<ndazza> hehe
<nikkia> ndazza: you're in to the realms of 'not trusting ANY glxgears output with those tho :)
<nikkia> ndazza: and i doubt that it running on a cell would change it much, tbh
<nikkia> ndazza: about all that could be offloaded on a SPE would be the T&L, but thats not usually where software GL is bottlenecked anyway
<_lucian> do you have some more time to axplain me another problem that i have encounterd?
<ndazza> nikkia: cells are optimised for parallel work... much like gfx cards
<nalioth> nikkia: howdy
<nikkia> ndazza: yes, but the SPEs in a cell aren't magic CPUs
<ndazza> _lucian: if we don't someone else will probably pick it up
<ndazza> _lucian: so ask away
<_lucian> ok
<nikkia> ndazza: they have a very finite set of things they are good for, software OpenGL wouldn't map very well
<ndazza> nikkia: ok ok so there's no way he doesn't have acceleration :D
<nikkia> morning nalioth
<_lucian> after i installed the nforce drivers (audio and network) when booting, alsa reports no souncard!
<_lucian> shoul i uninstall alsa?
<nalioth> i suck. my glxgears shows 10.304
<ndazza> i wonder... is the software gl multithreaded..
<nikkia> ndazza: mesa? i don't think so
<ndazza> nalioth: at least it says something
<ndazza> nalioth: mine doesn't :'(
<_lucian> no one answers my question
<_lucian> ?
<nikkia> ndazza: i'll tell you one place where you WILL see better mesa (software GL) performance - on a PPC - its very register heavy
<nalioth> _lucian: no need to uninstall
<_lucian> but what about that problem?
<nalioth> nikkia: that's funny. i AM on a ppc
<ndazza> PPC has more registers?
<nikkia> ndazza: yes
<nikkia> ndazza: 32 full width registers + 32 floating point registers
<nalioth> and my glxgears score barely registers
<ndazza> i didn't know that. you seem to know alot about cpus
<nikkia> nalioth: what PPC? G3?
<nalioth> nikkia: knows a lot about everything
<Tm_T> hi kids
<nalioth> nikkia: dual G5 powermac
<nikkia> nalioth: odd
<nikkia> nalioth: the G5 should be reasonably good at software GL, all considered
<nikkia> nalioth: might just be that its terribly optimised, or a sign that the X driver stinks
<nikkia> (terribly as in 'badly' not 'a lot')
<ndazza> nikkia: so terribly unoptimised? :p
<nalioth> nikkia: i understand how you meant it
<nikkia> ndazza: the meaning flips still, depending on how you interpret 'terribly', lousy english language and its overridden words :)
<nalioth> ndazza: plus nikkia speaks english-gb and i speak english-us
<othomas> lol
<ndazza> nalioth: i speak english-au, could be an interesting conversation
<mornfall> nikkia: software gl is very slow on any cpu i know of
<mornfall> nikkia: the problem is not computing power but fillrate
<nalioth> ndazza: perhaps i should join #ubuntu-de or -fr
<nikkia> mornfall: compared to hw, yes
<mornfall> nikkia: even a cheap gpu has many times higher fill rate than any consumer cpu
<nikkia> mornfall: but in theory, software GL on a decent CPU like a G5, should approach the level of hw GL on oldish hw
<ndazza> nalioth: start your own, then you get to make up your own language
<mornfall> nikkia: nah, that doesn't work like that
<Gmp> hey
<ndazza> mornfall: he's getting 10fps...
<nikkia> mornfall: see, fillrate is one reason i'd have expected the G5 to fair better...
<nikkia> mornfall: a 1GHz FSB counts for a lot
<mornfall> ndazza: i get usually 4
<ndazza> hmm, is that even useful for anything/
<mornfall> nikkia: FSB is fine, but your memory is slow anyway :)
<nikkia> mornfall: relatively speaking, compared to a modern GPU, yes
* nalioth doesn't give a fig about glxgears, anyway, just bored and happened to look
<mornfall> nikkia: not to mention that the memory and fsb are both busy transferring normal data/code around
<nalioth> is the 'nv' driver supposed to be hardware accellerative?
<nikkia> nalioth: no
<mornfall> nalioth: not for 3d
<nikkia> nalioth: you want 'nvidia' for that, but afaik, they've never released linux PPC binaries
<mornfall> nikkia: compared to my mga g450 from several years ago, too :)
<Gmp> does anyone know how to get a usb drive working in kubuntu
<nikkia> gmp, generally 'plug it in' :)
<Gmp> won't work
<Gmp> says "media:/sda1
<Tm_T> plug in and use konqi to browse it ;)
<Tm_T> :o
<mornfall> nikkia: (before the dri/drm stuff got broken on mga, i got some 25 FPS on tuxracer 1024x768, which is hell lot more than you get with software)
<Gmp> "says "media:/sda1 does not exist5"
<ndazza> Gmp: try sudo mount /dev/sda1 /media/sda1
<Gmp> without the 5
<Gmp> okay
<ndazza> you will probably need to create the directory /media/sda1 first
<mornfall> nikkia: considering nontrivial portion of the gl api is emulated in software for mga, i just guess it boils down to the fillrate
<nikkia> gmp, its possible you might have the crappy usb-storage driver loaded, in which case it'll be uba1 and likely not work (as the ub* driver is designed for memory cards, and doesn't handle a lot else)
<nalioth> i take it nvidia is a binary only x86 driver?
<nikkia> nalioth: unless nvidia has released a PPC version recently, yes
<ndazza> nalioth: yes
<ndazza> i think there's an AMD64 driver out now too
<nikkia> and no, they haven't :/
<mornfall> ndazza: when it was new, it was hell slower than x86... no idea if it's fixed already
<mornfall> anyway, food time
<nalioth> i have this available. what is it? >> nvidia-kernel-common
<Gmp> it worked fine in ubuntu
<ndazza> mornfall: i could try it... but i'd have to install a 64bit distro first
<Gmp> but not in kubuntu
<nikkia> nalioth: surprising :)
<aftertaf> nalioth> i cant get the ubuntu nvidia stuff to work. i have to use nvidia.run binary
<nikkia> nalioth: the mind boggles as to what that actually does on PPC
<nalioth> i installed hoary on this when i got it
<nalioth> hoary chose nv for the driver
<nalioth> i've got a really nice nvidia card in it, and (in my testosterone driven fashion) would like to have more use out of it
<nikkia> nalioth: there's not much you can do, apart from petition nvidia, like most other linux ppc users
<nikkia> nvidia haven't listened so far, tho
<aftertaf> nalioth> we're getting a lot of bots in ubuntu chan...
<nalioth> aftertaf: "lot of bots" means you need windshield wipers to see the actual chat going on
<aftertaf> oki :)
<nalioth> anyway, i havent seen anthing in Tiger with its "quartz rendering" that makes me drool
<ndazza> does anyone here use kopete as their irc client?
<nikkia> now, that... is...a...first
* nalioth is unimpressed with Tiger
<nikkia> spam, trying to sell me.... monkeys
<nalioth> nikkia: as opposed to monkeys trying to see you spam?
<nalioth> er sell you spam?
<Gmp> mount: /dev/sda1 is already mounted or /media/sda1 is busy
<nikkia> nalioth: i've never had spam selling monkeys before tho, very unusual
<ndazza> Gmp: type mount | grep sda1
<nalioth> nikkia: you're not set +CE ?
<nikkia> nalioth: i mean email spam
<nalioth> nikkia: alrighty then
<klerm> hi
<ice> how can i active the daemon of telnetd? 
<klerm> i dont know
<klerm> how r u?
<ice> without modify of the services file from kde
<klerm> 
<ice> fine but with problems
<ice> :D
<klerm> me too
<klerm> were u now?
<ice> in spain
<ice> :D
<klerm> sure?
<Gmp> m
<Gmp> grr
<klerm> grr u!
<Gmp> it won't let me past thingy
<ice> yes klerm i am sure i am spanish :D
<Gmp> ahh
<ice> gmp you know how active telnet daemon in kubuntu?
<ndazza> ice: i think you need to put a line in /etc/inetd.conf
<Gmp> :      /dev/sda1 on /media/sda1 type vfat (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev,quiet,shortname=winnt,vid=1000,gid=1000,vmask=077,locharset=ctfs)
<ndazza> yay! looks like that was done automatically too
<ice> i go to try
<ice> ndazza dont have the /etc/inetd.conf
<ice> ndazz i found it what line i need add?
<ndazza> ice: try this: telnet stream tcp nowait root /usr/bin/telnetd
<ndazza> ice: you have installed the telnetd package?
<ice> yes
<ice> i installed telnetd
<ndazza> ice: i just installed telnetd then and i'm able to connect without configuring it
<ice> i cant 
<ice> i will test with the line
<ndazza> ice: installing the package added this line to my inetd.conf:
<ndazza> telnet          stream  tcp     nowait  telnetd.telnetd /usr/sbin/tcpd  /usr/sbin/in.telnetd
<ice> not to me :D
<ndazza> bad luck :) you obviously didn't insert a 20c piece first
<ndazza> oh... that's probably an australianism
<ice> :D
<ice> i will write the lines
<ice> to test
<ndazza> ice: you should really use ssh for most things these days...
<Tm_T> ssh & sshfs <3
<ice> ndazza it works very thanks ;)
<ndazza> ice: no probs
<Gmp> so how do i get it working
<ndazza> Gmp: the usb stick?
<ndazza> Gmp: just fire up konqueror and enter /media/sda1 and there it is
<Gmp> um, k
<Gmp> Cool, it works now, thanks =D
<ndazza> no probs. when ur done, it will be safest to use umount /media/sda1
<Gmp> if i do that, will i have to re mount it every time i plug it in
<aftertaf> Gmp> is it in fstab?
<ndazza> you shouldn't have had to in the first place, i'm not sure what the problem was
<Spermite> he following packages have unmet dependencies:
<Spermite>   kaffeine: Depends: kdelibs4 (>= 4:3.3.2-4.0.2) but it is not going to be installed
<Spermite>             Depends: libqt3c102-mt (>= 3:3.3.4) but it is not going to be installed
<Spermite> E: Broken packages
<Tm_T> kaffeine :/
<Spermite> =0( theres aloy of things i cant get
<Tm_T> breezy?
<ndazza> i had the same with hoary the other weekend, on about 3 machines - installing ubuntu-desktop and kubuntu-desktop
<Tm_T> strange
<othomas> kaffeine installed on hoary for me
<aftertaf> Spermite> you are on Sid.... it is like that a lot
<Spermite> sid?
<Gmp> how do i install wine
<ndazza> Gmp: apt-get install wine winesetuptk winetools
<ndazza> i think
<ndazza> oh with sudo
<ndazza> at the start
<Gmp> i've got it
<Gmp> i just downloaded it and extracted it
<Gmp> it's just thousands of files
<ndazza> Gmp: you probably have the source. use the package manager instead, it will save you some pain
<Gmp> i am veeery linux noob
<Gmp> i don't know how to compile it =(
<ndazza> open up synaptic
<ndazza> search for wine
<ndazza> and install all the packages you see
<Gmp> What is synaptic?
<ndazza> the package manager that comes with ubuntu...
<ndazza> anyone here know what the kde one is?
<ndazza> well, just hit alt+f2 and type 'synaptic'
<nalioth> ndazza: kynaptic or adept
<ndazza> nalioth: installed by default?
<nalioth> ndazza: kynaptic is the more common one
<ndazza> ok thanks
<Gmp> so...
<Gmp> kynaptic?
<ndazza> Gmp: k menu->system->package manager (whichever one is there)
<Gmp> okay
<ndazza> ew! kynaptic is crap
<pointwood> use adebt
<after8> ndazza> i agree.... so go adept or synaptic
<after8> adept is kde compliant
<after8> :D
<ndazza> pointwood: adept uninstallable in breezy
<mornfall> damn?
<after8> ndazza> update and try again
<after8> i am breezing with it now :D
<pointwood> well, then use synaptic
<ndazza> after8: hehe.. ohh.. i actualyl have my own mirror. i will have to rsync the updates
<mornfall> erk-sync? :)
<ndazza> i suppose it's not for me anyway. Gmp, looks like you should try adept
<Gmp> where is adept?
<after8> your own mirror. wow thats posh ;p
<ndazza> after8: i set it up for software freedom day
<ndazza> Gmp: you will probably need to install it. go to a console and type sudo apt-get install adept
<ndazza> Gmp: after that you can use a GUI for all your package management stuff
<Gmp> the computer that has it doesn't have internet
<ndazza> oh. i see
<Gmp> which makes things really difficult>:{
<ndazza> i bet
<after8> deb http://pdx.freedesktop.org/~mornfall/adept/breezy/ ./ 
<after8> Gmp> ^^^^^^^
<mornfall> after8: is that still needed?
<Gmp> whats that
<after8> mornfall> i have no idea :D
<ndazza> ohhhhh so that's why you downloaded the wine source
<Gmp> DOes kynaptic still work?
<ndazza> Gmp: not without internet no :)
<Gmp> but i have wine
<Gmp> it's on the desktiop
<ndazza> Gmp: well, it will work with the cds
<Gmp> argh, where is setup.exe
<ndazza> Gmp: hehehe that's what the package manager is for
<ndazza> Gmp: the easiest way to get wine would be to get the .deb files you need onto the computer and install them with a package manager
<Gmp> i have hundreds of files
<ndazza> Gmp: the other thing you can do is try to build it with the source you have there
<Gmp> but i don't know how to use them
<Gmp> how do i build it
<ndazza> Gmp: open up a console, change to the directory and type ./configure && make && make install
<Gmp> okay
<after8> Gmp> sudo make install at the end is needed :)
<nalioth> ndazza: the easiest way is to install wine from the repos (unless i've missed something)
<Gmp> ..
<ndazza> nalioth: indeed you have. no internet on the box in question
<Gmp> in wine there is lots of folders
<Gmp> which one do i cd to
<nalioth> ndazza: use apt-zip
<ndazza> where you are shold be ok
<ndazza> nalioth: never heard of it. u wanna tell him how to do it?
<Gmp> i unzipped wine to /home/nick/desktop/wine
<ndazza> oh i have to leave now anyway. Gmp you should run those commands from that directory then
<ndazza> gtg sorry!
<nalioth> open a term and type "man apt-zip" or google "manpage apt-zip"
<Gmp> bye ndazza
<_pedri2> i have setup kubuntu on a public computer and want to disable kwallet, how do i do it?
<_pedri2> the computer should not be able to store passwords
<after8> _pedri2> have you consulted the kwallet doc anywhere?
<_pedri2> after8: gee that was easy. thanks 
<after8> was it in there?
<_pedri2> yes in control center
<_pedri2> i just disabled the kde wallet subsystem
<after8> hehe :D nice one.
<Gmp> i have no C compiler 
<_pedri2> sudo apt-get install gcc
<Gmp> no internet
<_pedri2> Gmp: how are you able to chat with us now?
<Gmp> no internet on my computer with linux
<nalioth> Gmp: you'll need more than gcc
<_pedri2> if i recall you don't have to connect to the internet to install gcc
<Gmp> how then
<Gmp> it just comes out of no where?
<Gmp> or install cd?
<after8> cant you setup connection sharing?
<after8> Kamping_Kaiser> back to Kamping_Kaiser today then ?? :D
<Kamping_Kaiser> after8: if you insist ;)
<after8> prefer kk though.. it tabs better :D
<`6og> lol.
<_pedri2> Gmp: after i installed kubuntu i just tried sudo apt-get install gcc without any internet connection and it worked
<`6og> yeh, i do as well for most purposes :)
<after8> Gmp> install cd, yes.
<after8> the cd is an apt source too :D
<mornfall> Kamping_Kaiser: where'd you camp, emperor? :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> mornfall:i dont camp. i got the camping bit from a flash animation called 'counterstick'
<Kamping_Kaiser> its a long story in full ;) but basicly a character in the animation is called carl, and he camps. im also called Karl ::)
<kakalto> anyone running opera under kubuntu here?
<Kamping_Kaiser> hi kakalto
<kakalto> heya kaiser
<Kamping_Kaiser> :) not bad. self?
<kakalto> not good :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> so should that be :) or :( ?
<Kamping_Kaiser> ;)
<kakalto> or perhaps :'(
<Kamping_Kaiser> :-/
<after8> or even $%={()
<after8> but that looks painfu
<after8> l
<kakalto> >.<"
<Kamping_Kaiser> *}{*
<setite> hey how do i control kde
<Kamping_Kaiser> dark magic :)
<setite> like when i go to settings in konqueror... how do i run those apps in sudo
<setite> they always have the options greyed out due to not running sudo/root
<kakalto> if you just run kcontrol, isn't there a button to go sudo?
<Kamping_Kaiser> hi fluffybunny_ 
<setite> i dunno what kcontrol is
<fluffybunny_> Kamping_Kaiser: hello
<Kamping_Kaiser> :)
<after8> setite> looooool dark magic
<fluffybunny_> anyone here using konversation?
<`6o1> not me sorry fluffybunny_
<`60g> better
<fluffybunny_> all gaim users?
<setite> xchat here
<setite> but xchat doens tso what i want
<setite> i want one that smart auto identifies
<kakalto> I get annoyed with the gaim irc interface
<setite> or i need a way to delay my autojoin until after identifying...
<kakalto> 'cause it's too.... IM
<setite> but i dont like scripts...
<setite> no one know how to edit stuff in kde?
<setite> i need to configure my netgear ma111
<kakalto> did you try kcontrol?
<setite> what is that
<setite> oh that thing
<setite> grrr.... but ok
<nida> nick reine
<setite> ok it wont go into admin mode...
<setite> do i have to set a root password
<fluffybunny_> setite: what do you mean by smart auto identify?
<setite> ill just sudo it.. duh... i feel stupid
<Gmp> Error C compiler cannot create executable
<setite> fluffybunny_, xchat automatically sends the nick identify... and it doenst always work in time to join the chatroom... 
<fluffybunny_> i autoidentify using konversation - works fine by me... (no problems btw identify, join)
<fluffybunny_> setite: ^^^
<setite> !wifi
<ubotu> wifi is probably https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WiFiHowto
<setite> how do i
<setite> the people in ubuntu wouldnt help me with konversation
<fluffybunny_> i found that the gaim interface is very limited in the commands you can use
<setite> and that day this room was dead
<ndazza> Gmp: did you get wine running?
<setite> i agree about the gaim
<ndazza> setite: yeah they wouldn't...
<setite> if you require a minimal amount of apps then its ok... but thats all
<fluffybunny_> setite: i can probably help with konversation... what help do you need?
<setite> ndazza, yes i get the k-haters in there
<nalioth> k-haters?
<ndazza> one day they will realise the power of the K
<fluffybunny_> what is this schism between k and non-k?
<setite> fluffybunny_, auto nickserv identifying so that when i auto join ubuntu it wont send me to ubuntu-unregged
<nalioth> i dont hate "k"
<Kamping_Kaiser> nalioth: niether, my name starts with it ;)
<setite> nalioth some people in there reply " i wont use anythign with a k in front of it"
<Kamping_Kaiser> i just dont like kde :)
<fluffybunny_> setite: yep, konversation works great for that - i have only tried konversation and gaim (dunno what you are using), but I got it working in both
<ndazza> kopete is okay...
<fluffybunny_> we should be like "i won't use anything with g in front"
<fluffybunny_> ;p
* nalioth is very open minded
* nalioth uses the best tool for the job
<nalioth> rox-filer, anyone?
<ndazza> fluffybunny_: unfortunately that cuts out gtk, which lots of stuff depends on hehe
<mornfall> nalioth: that's not open-minded that's pragmatic :)
<setite> xchat
<fluffybunny_> hmm, didn't think about that nalioth 
<setite> it only works if the server pauses during the logon
<ndazza> i'm open-minded, as long as it's open-source
<nalioth> setite: i can fix you up
<fluffybunny_> setite: i can help you with gaim and konversation... never used xchat (sorry)
<nalioth> setite: in your server settings, put your password in "server password" NOT nickserv password
<ndazza> and patent-free, trademarks aren't used aggressively and copyright is cared for.. not so much to ask!
<setite> nalioth, for x?
<nalioth> setite: x what?
<setite> brb
<nalioth> setite: you said you used xchat
<fluffybunny_> in gaim: under Accounts, add your NickServ password (enclosed in <> so <yourpassword>) ==> that works for me
<fluffybunny_> setite: ^^^
<nalioth> setite: ?
<setite> ok that worked fine
<setite> ok now onto working my wifi
<setite> !wifi
<ubotu> I guess wifi is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WiFiHowto
<fluffybunny_> setite: in xchat?
<setite> nah it konversation now
<setite> i wasnt sure what nalioth meant when he was telling me about server password
<fluffybunny_> konversation is kool - all the IRC commands work 
<setite> but i found the option for it in conversation
<setite> do they
<fluffybunny_> like /hop #channelname etc etc
<setite> we'll test that
<setite> does /server -m work
<nalioth> setite: so you are fixed up now?
<fluffybunny_> try it?
<setite> nope it doesnt
<fluffybunny_> lol
<fluffybunny_> what does it do?
<setite> must be a mIRC specific thing
<setite> it goes to server -m
<setite> on mirc it stands for multipe
<setite> multiple
<Gmp> no wine not work
<setite> so you can join another server and stay connected to current one
<fluffybunny_> sorry - must be mIRC... konversation at least supports more /commands than gaim though...
<setite> oh yea gaim is a joke
<Chousuke> any of the /commands are just aliases.
<Kamping_Kaiser> gaim is a jack of all trades
<Kamping_Kaiser> master of none ;)
<Chousuke> irc itself has only a few. 
<fluffybunny_> setite: gaim is great for IM, not so great for IRC
<setite> master of none.. exactl
<setite> y
<Chousuke> irssi for the win!
<setite> i think it finally transfers files over aim
<Kamping_Kaiser> i use it for eveything
<setite> when i used it on warty it didnt
<setite> irssi pfft
<fluffybunny_> i like gaim for IM - mostly cause I can log in to all of my accounts (unlike, eg, yahoo, vs msn messenger)
<setite> im sorry but i have no need for irssi or vi or all that old school
<setite> i use kopete
<Chousuke> does any other irc client have anything like recode?
<setite> i like the customization of the chat
<mornfall> irssi > *
<Chousuke> irssi is customisable. :)
<Gmp> gcc doesn't work
<setite> i hate how the wikis are always for ubuntu/gnome
<setite> they need a kde version
<mornfall> because ubuntu is a gnome distribution
<setite> im aware of that
<fluffybunny_> ok, i take it all back about the commands in konversation (/hop doesn't work)
<setite> my point remains
<mornfall> what did you expect then?
<ndazza> fluffybunny_: try kopete
<nalioth> irssi is not "old school"
<setite> yay my ma111 is a prism
<Chousuke> fluffybunny_: which /hop? P
<setite> its text based is it not?
<fluffybunny_> ndazza: what is kopete?
<ndazza> kde's gaim
<nalioth> setite: yes it is
<fluffybunny_> Chousuke: /hop #kubuntu
<setite> fluffybunny_: kde gaim type app
<Chousuke> it can mean hallf-opiing something or leaving the channel and joining it.
<mornfall> setite: dude, people are using irssi on winders and osx...
<setite> msn, aim, yahoo, bla bla
<setite> it may not be old... but it is old school
<mornfall> setite: msn, jabber, icq here (on irssi)
* Chousuke is using Irssi on a linux box he's using through ssh on OS X :P
<setite> ok the only thing i miss on gnome is the network app
<Chousuke> the thing with irssi is that you can access it from anywhere.
* setite throws a box of cookies out
<Chousuke> no gui client can do that.
<fluffybunny_> setite: comes with kde by default?
<ndazza> setite: you can use it under kde i think
<setite> fluffybunny_: yes
<mornfall> Chousuke: irssi 2 in theory can :)
<mornfall> Chousuke: not seen it in practice yet
<ndazza> is irssi much different from centericq?
<fluffybunny_> setite: run it from the CL: kopete?
<Chousuke> irssi2 is not an irc client :P
<setite> ndazza: i just need to find something lik eit... dmesg shows my ma111 loaded...
<setite> fluffybunny_: probably... also under the internet apps
<Chousuke> it's a multi-protocol client proxy thingamajig
<ndazza> setite: i have no idea what that is!
<mornfall> Chousuke: well, i'm currently using irssi-proxy anyway :)
<Chousuke> heh.
<setite> ndazza: usb wifi adaptor... i need to configure it... but im just gonna start with the ifconfigs
<fluffybunny_> setite: i have xchat, gaim and konverstaion... no kopete
<Chousuke> Irssi is THE irc client. ;/
<setite> you should
<Chousuke> recode only makes it vastly superior to any other. :)
<setite> it came with my kde default
<mornfall> Chousuke: recode is available in almost any irc client out there, eh?
<mornfall> (definitely in konvi)
<Chousuke> I haven't found it then
<Chousuke> And I don't use KDE anyway. :/
<setite> brb.. maybe restarting x will help
<setite> ok still not working
<setite> time to check the forum
<ndazza> setite: forums should really be the first place you check :)
<ndazza> well, google then forums
<setite> they are the second...
<setite> i check the wiki first
<ml--> anyone experienced problems with nic broadcom bcm4401-b0 (not wireless)
<setite> but less and less as im starting to dislike it
<ml--> (in kubuntu 5.10 preview)
<setite> dude if i have to use ndiswrapper im going back to windoze... because someoen in ubuntu suggested this as a fully functional adapter
<Gmp> How do i make gcc work
<fluffybunny_> where are the forums?
<setite> ubuntuforums dot org
<fluffybunny_> cool
<serpie> Does Kubuntu automatically login as root!?
<Kamping_Kaiser> no
<serpie> So I will still need to type in su and pass to install something?
<nalioth> serpie: use "kdesu <command>" for kde stuff
<nalioth> serpie: use "sudo <command>" for console apps
<nalioth> serpie: using sudo on kde stuff can ravage your userspace
<nalioth> serpie: change your homedir permissions and such
<nalioth> !tell serpie about root
<serpie> Okay, thanks.
<Gmp> someone talk plz
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol.
<after8> boing
<fluffybunny_> um, i saved something to my desktop (like I would normally in gnome), and its there in my ~/Desktop (if I browse there in konqueror) but I can't see it?
<fluffybunny_> on the desktop, i mean ^^^
<darkwave> Hi
<darkwave> Someone already tried Kubuntu 5.10?
<darkwave> I have problems  with Java...
<Kamping_Kaiser> fluffybunny_: has the desktop crashed? (konqueror is kdes equivilant to gnomes nautilus?)
<fluffybunny_> Kamping_Kaiser: i don't think so? (you mean the nice background with icons and stuff? <--- no, its still there)
<Gmp> gcc still doesn't work >:{
<Kamping_Kaiser> fluffybunny_: bugger, that would have been a quick fix ;)
<fluffybunny_> Kamping_Kaiser: i saved a tarball to the desktop (firefox) and the icon has not appeared. I've refreshed - no luck
<Kamping_Kaiser> fluffybunny_: has it 'hidden' behind another icon?
<Gmp> press f5
<fluffybunny_> Kamping_Kaiser: nope
<fluffybunny_> Gmp: I've refreshed...
<ice> cya and thanks
<Gmp> man iom browe
<Gmp> man im broed
<fluffybunny_> weirderer and weirderer
<fluffybunny_> oh well... 
<fluffybunny_> next question: how do I open a frame in konqueror to show folders (kind of like in WinXP)
<Gmp> i dunno
<Kamping_Kaiser> fluffybunny_: look for an option like 'tree view' or similar iirc
<fluffybunny_> Kamping_Kaiser: is good, but not quite what I am looking for...
<Kamping_Kaiser> mm ok..
<GuERo> Hi, When change the properties of source and color of the clock of the KDE bar is created a file clock_panelapplet_kubuntu_rc..  Single in that file keep the properties from the clock?  because I copy in /usr/share... kubuntu/..config/ so that it puts all the users equal who are created and he does not work, it remains with the clock by default without color neither special font nor nothing.
<othomas> fluffy, open a new window and click "home"
<fluffybunny_> aha! i got it --> show the "navigation bar"
<othomas> kk
<fluffybunny_> thanks
<GuERo> when I can see de process make off "exec kdestart" ?
<after8> fluffybunny_> hit F9 :)
<fluffybunny_> after8: for what?
<fluffybunny_> after8: which problem, i mean :)
<fluffybunny_> after8: ah, the navigation panel --> thanks
<after8> yep, hotkey :D
<fluffybunny_> kde is so much prettier than gnome! i'm really glad I switched
<after8> !start a desktop war
<ubotu> e is much better than xfce!
<after8> i agree so much fluffybunny_ 
<nalioth> fluffybunny_: try enlightenment on breezy
<after8> nalioth> really?
<nalioth> yes, enlightenment 0.17 aka e17
<nalioth> the one everyone has been waiting for
<fluffybunny_> nalioth: i haven't upgraded yet (not enough bandwith)
<fluffybunny_> nalioth: does enlightenment come as default?
<nalioth> fluffybunny_: patience
<fluffybunny_> nalioth: :)
<after8> nalioth> like for years and years? cooooool
<nalioth> fluffybunny_: i dont have breezy on all my machines
<after8> even i had heard of that one :D
<nalioth> fluffybunny_: and it's still very rough
<fluffybunny_> after8: like for October 10
<fluffybunny_> nalioth: as in, not quite stable?
<nalioth> !info enlightenment breezy
<ubotu> enlightenment: (The Enlightenment Window Manager), section universe/x11, is optional. Version: 1:0.16.6-3ubuntu2 (breezy), Packaged size: 436 kB, Installed size: 1160 kB
<nalioth> fluffybunny_: as in rough around the edges
<nalioth> fluffybunny_: this is the 'report bugs' period
<fluffybunny_> nalioth: ah
<fluffybunny_> nalioth: i see
<nalioth> fluffybunny_: 100s of updates daily. some break things, some fix things, some break things that were fixed
<fluffybunny_> bbs
<spiral> hi
<after8> lu spiral 
<spiral> after8: :-)
<spiral> congratulations for the new kdm splash
<after8> breezy nice huh? :D
<spiral> after8: yeah, really :-)
<spiral> everything's doing fine for the moment
<nalioth> except fluffybunny|AWAY has gone plumb loony
<after8> totally :)
<after8> blowing in the breeze
<tucoz> Hi, I just updated my xorg and kde installation using synaptic. Now, I need to find out what resolution I am running at. How do I do this?
<tucoz> using hoary
<nalioth> visit a wallpaper site?
* nalioth has no clue
<tucoz> Hmm, that will not work
<spiral> tucoz: hmmm, xdpyinfo in shell
<tucoz> It just seems as if I am running at a lower resolution than before. But, I am not sure
<tucoz> spiral, thanks I'll try that
<tucoz> ...that is if I had that
<spiral> tucoz: don't have the command xdpyinfo ?
<tucoz> i'll apt-get it
<othomas> just go into "adjust display" it will say current resolution
<tucoz> othomas, ok. Where do I find that?
<spiral> tucoz: kcontrol
<othomas> sec
<tucoz> thanks
<tucoz> I found it. Hmm, it was the same resolution. Something happend to my fonts. They are _huge_ atm
<othomas> kinfo center..X-Server
<spiral> tucoz: have this problem with nvidia too...
<spiral> tucoz: I had to decrease my fonts size in apps
<tucoz> spiral: yes, that is what I am doing right now. Wonder what happened. Anyway, thanks for the help spiral and othomas
<othomas> ur welcome
<spiral> tucoz: 're welcome
<spiral> gotta eat now... 'bye
<othomas> cya
<tucoz> byt
<tucoz> bye
<tucoz> :)
<`Nomad> hi..   What's the feeling on upgrading to Breezy? 
<CaiN_SA> good
<CaiN_SA> its l33t
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol
<`Nomad> :)
* Kamping_Kaiser slaps CaiN_SA about a bit with a broken email client
<`Nomad> And I read it's better to do it from CD rather than through apt-get
<Kamping_Kaiser> o_0
<CaiN_SA> well i use kde
<CaiN_SA> and 
<CaiN_SA> all is 120%
<`Nomad> good, I'll be considering it then :)
<`Nomad> thanks
<Kamping_Kaiser> same with this install, but my main desktop has had the odd issue :)
<kakalto> you know what? I need to return to kubuntu.
<kakalto> Ever since I broke up with her, all has not been well.
<kakalto> SUSE is too skanky
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol.
<kakalto> not everything works
<kakalto> on kubuntu, everything worked, granted, with a bit of messing around
<nikkia> kakalto: don't anthropromorphize distributions, they don't like it
<kakalto> I dunno what that means, but sorry?
<nikkia> kakalto: anthropromorphize - the act of treating an inanimate object as a living creature
<kakalto> oh right
<nikkia> and its an old joke... 'don't anthropromorphize rocks, they don't like it'
<kakalto> who says they don't like it? have you ever asked them? :X
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol. 
<nikkia> see, the second half of the sentance 'they don't like it' is anthropromorphizing the item in the first half of the sentance
<kakalto> hehe
<kakalto> *CLICK*
<kakalto> I'm a little slow tonight, k guys?
<wildman> they is also used for objects
<nikkia> (inanimate objects, such as rocks or distributions, cannot 'like' or 'dislike' something, as that is an emotion, something inanimate objects don't have)
<kakalto> yeah :)
<nikkia> wildman, its the 'like' that is the anthropromorphism
<wildman> nikkia: yeah, gotcha
<kakalto> I am looking forward to kubuntu.
<kakalto> err
<kakalto> breezy
<wildman> BTW, just installed kubuntu5.04 here. I leave my machine on all day long, and I've noticed (now it's stopped) hard disk activity (intense activity) even when there wasn't anything (apparently) running. ideas?
<nikkia> wildman, probably swapping
<wildman> (FYI, it's 8:46AM here, so I just woke up, this happened during the night, or early morning)
<after8> wildman> benchpressing and stopping from being bored?
<wildman> I was thinking more about some automatic check or something like that, any ideas?
<nikkia> wildman, however, if the activity is just after you started using the machine, that is vaguely normal
<wildman> like a cronjob running a script to check something
<kakalto> wildman, you'd get pretty bored just sitting there too, wouldn't ya?
<fluffybunny_> nalioth: why did I go loony?
<nikkia> wildman, it could be, but most of those run in the dark hours like 4am
<wildman> nikkia: didn't power off my machine
<kakalto> gotta do something to pass time :)
<nalioth> fluffybunny_: rapid nick changes are a sign
<nikkia> wildman: no, i mean, if you come to a machine that has been idle for 3 hours, and wiggle the mouse, disk activity for a few seconds is normal
<wildman> nikkia: well... maybe it did start at 4am, or 5, 6, 7 and just finished around 8AM :P
<fluffybunny_> nalioth: sorry - I was experimenting with settings in konversation
* fluffybunny_ blushes
<wildman> nikkia: didn't move anything, it was like that before I touched the keyboard/mouse
<nikkia> wildman: see, when you're not using the machine, memory 'in use' will get paged out, and when you 'wake the machine/apps' up again, that memory will be paged back in again
<after8> fluffybunny_> /nick fluffy_madProfessor     :D
<nalioth> fluffybunny_: rapid nick changes are also a sign of impending channel attack from that user (on some networks)(keep that in mind)
<wildman> nikkia: I know, I know ;-) I'm not a noobie ;)
<fluffybunny_> nalioth: omg, i feel like such a n00b
<nikkia> wildman: its possible, the locate database gets updated on an anacron task, and that can take a few hours if you're unlucky
<wildman> nikkia: this sounded to me a bit more like some auto-check... but I dunno which one
<wildman> nikkia: oh, maybe it was that one, indeed... thx. I'll keep an eye anyway ;)
<fluffybunny_> nalioth: i usually frequent channels like this, which have very little but text --> as opposed to, say #beginner in Undernet
<nalioth> fluffybunny_: we are all new users at something
<fluffybunny_> nalioth: :)
<nalioth> fluffybunny_: i dont frequent anything but freenode
* after8 is a relative newbie
* nalioth has had his days on EFNET
<nikkia> wildman: doing a ps -aux should indicate if 'find' is running anywhere, that'd be a sign that either the locate db is getting updated, or that one of the security checks (the permisions/dead-links check usually) is running
* apokryphos used Undernet for a Philosophy channel. It was tiring.
* fluffybunny_ is usually on freenet, but some of her channels are on other networks
<nikkia> morning apokryphos
<apokryphos> well, I only ever went in once, but still.
<apokryphos> mownin'
* nikkia looks at the clock, erm, oops
<tizon> how can i update my kubuntu to Kubuntu Breezy Preview with apt?
<apokryphos> hehe
<wildman> nikkia: yeah, will run it next time, disk activity stoppped a few mins ago, when I "started using" the computer (maybe it's just coincidence)
<after8> !upgrade2breezy
<ubotu> The guide to upgrading to breezy (5.10) is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade
<tizon> ok, thx
<apokryphos> tizon: you'll want to update to the latest breezy; check that link provided. You also don't need any more kubuntu.org links in your sources.list
<kakalto> but it's not released stable yet, is it?
<apokryphos> kakalto: correct
<apokryphos> You could run into problems
<nikkia> wildman, are you using beagle ?
<wildman> no that I know of :)
<wildman> Kubuntu here, not Ubuntu, so little gnome stuff
<nikkia> fair enough, just that can use lots of disk activity when the machine is idle, then stop when the machine isn't idle anymore
<nikkia> wildman: beagle itself isn't gnome, just the main beagle UI is
<wildman> nikkia: and appart from a few games, NVidia drivers, and DocBook/XML stuff, it's a fairly standard install
<nikkia> but yeah, beagle isn't a standard install, so you'd know if you'd installed, and were using, it
<wildman> fabman@linuxbox64:~$ ps aux | grep beagle
<wildman> fabman   11912  0.0  0.1   5480   848 pts/2    S+   08:53   0:00 grep beagle
<wildman> fabman@linuxbox64:~$
<wildman> looks no beagle here
<after8> for kubuntu.... when going breezy you install kubuntu-desktop and ubuntu-base?
<wildman> I'll just keep an eye on such 'strange' activities. thx nikkia.
* apokryphos does like the fact that Linux chooses to warm/prepare itself when comp is idle
<nalioth> after8: installing "kubuntu-desktop" is sufficient
<apokryphos> after8: no, just change your sources, sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<nikkia> wildman: maybe leave a task manager window open when you leave the machine tonight, then you might see what is consuming cpu/memory when you come back to it ?
<apokryphos> after8: but make sure you have kubuntu-desktop installed before you dist-upgrade.
<apokryphos> after8: well, before you change your sources, that is.
<after8> oki
<wildman> nikkia: good idea. thx.
<after8> normally it was, cos it was kubuntu iso i installed with.
<nikkia> wildman: (ctrl-escape to open a KDE task manager, if you're not aware of the keyboard shortcut (a surprising number of non-newbies aren't)
<after8> thx all...
<apokryphos> no problem
<wildman> the only process eating my cpu is seti@home, which does very little I/O
<nikkia> wildman: hmmm, but seti DOES use memory, it could have been paging due to seti
<wildman> 512MB RAM were always more than enough nikkia ....
<nikkia> and seti would fit the 'it stopped when i started using the machine' profile
<wildman> if that was the pb, I'm going back to Mandriva in less than 1 minute ;)
<after8> i have a qu...  i have 512 mb sdram and 1Gb swap...... sysmonitor shows i barely ever use any swap... 
<nikkia> after8, congrats :)
<after8> did i give it too much swap?
<nikkia> after8, not unless you are short of disk space elsewhere
<after8> hehe ok...
<nikkia> having 'too much' swap, up to a point, is harmless, its a nice safety net in case you ever need it tho
<after8> same on laptop... 256 Mb & 620mb swap, only ever uses 6% max
<nikkia> otoh, my memory usage is: 744MB of 1GB physical memory used, 910MB of 2GB swap used
<wildman> nikkia: you do stress your machine :)
<nikkia> wildman: i do, yes
<after8> whats the command again?
<after8> for mem free?
<Kamping_Kaiser> mmm. i can operate for several weeks at a time without hitting my 512 mb of ram, let alone swap
<wildman> free IIRC
<after8> free yeah...
<Kamping_Kaiser> (but then i hit swap and crash ;O)
<after8> like when i asked for the uptime one.. uptime :D
<wildman> after8: well... asking for the copy or move one would have had a different effect ;)
<after8> true :D
<apokryphos> nikkia: have you tried katapult? What do you think of it?
<apokryphos> thoreauputic: hola
* nikkia executes her work project and watches the memory usage go stratospheric :)
<thoreauputic> hi :)
<nikkia> apokryphos: no
<apokryphos> thoreauputic: how you doin'?
<apokryphos> nikkia: you should try it out; pretty cool.
<thoreauputic> not bad... :)
<pedri2> which package to i need to install to have zlib
<apokryphos> cool =)
<nalioth> thoreauputic has been directing traffic in the ubuntu triangle
<thoreauputic> heheh
<pedri2> i already did apt-get install zlibc 
<apokryphos> oh?
<nalioth_zZz> night fellas
<thoreauputic> and summarily kicked a guy who was sending spam /msg es on join to #ubuntu
<apokryphos> pedri2: you'd probably need the dev files, if you need it for compiling or something
<apokryphos> nalioth_zZz: 'night
<thoreauputic> apokryphos: #ubuntu is currently +r , so there are confused people in #ubuntu-unregged
<aftertaf> night nalioth_zZz 
<apokryphos> thoreauputic: more spambots?
<thoreauputic> night nalioth_zZz 
<thoreauputic> apokryphos: sadly, yes
<apokryphos> and I was just saying to nalioth that yesterday was relatively quiet, and we had it off.
<aftertaf> hmmm. no replies
<apokryphos> we should say anyone stuck /j #kubuntu :P
<aftertaf> hehe
<aftertaf> true :D
<pedri2> apokryphos: indeed, i just installed the dev files and worked
<nikkia> apokryphos: btw, another bulldog DSL modem arrived this morning
<nikkia> apokryphos: tiny little package small enough to fit thru the letterbox!
<apokryphos> nikkia: so far I've killed IRC twice by pressing close -- so used to the old behavior. Counting down till it happens again 8)
<apokryphos> nikkia: oh, how come?
<apokryphos> The other one was working out, no?
<apokryphos> pedri2: good to hear :)
<thoreauputic> apokryphos: or #proselytisers *grin*
<nikkia> apokryphos: yeah, i dunno, i just got an email telling me that they'd sent me another modem *shrug*
<aftertaf> decided to get my modem binned too.....
<apokryphos> hahaha
<aftertaf> goodbye usb, hello bewan ethernet
<apokryphos> nikkia: more complimentary gifts. Watch out -- they're on to you.
<nikkia> apokryphos: as a result, i now have 3 DSL modems :O
<aftertaf> nikkia> where u live?? :D
<apokryphos> nikkia: you using the new one at all?
<nikkia> apokryphos: not planning on it
<nikkia> apokryphos: haven't even opened the box, in case i need to send it back (if they charge me again)
<nikkia> as i said, its a tiny little box, about the size of a DVD case
<apokryphos> heh
<nikkia> there's not even room in the box for a UK power plug, which is kind of confusing
<wildman> bye, bbl
<nikkia> oh i see, its not even the modem i requested when i joined, it appears to be USB-only, probably USB powered
<apokryphos> nikkia: what make is it?
<nikkia> apokryphos: alcatel, speedtouch 330
* aftertaf hates usb modems.....   speedtouch usb manta ray is going in the microwave when the bewan turns up
<apokryphos> Looks exactly like my old one, but ours wasn't that small, certainly.
<nikkia> afterat, the speedtouch 330 is the manta-ray :)
<apokryphos> well, and it wasn't usb-only too of course.
<apokryphos> just similar alcatel design
<nikkia> apokryphos: even if my actiontec busybox modem dies, i'd probably pick up the zoom ethernet modem before even contemplating the USB one :)
<nalioth_zZz> nikkia: you probably drop the whole pkg in a bucket of water and it inflates to operating size
<aftertaf> loool
* aftertaf does.
<vern401> good morning
<Kamping_Kaiser> hi
<kakalto> did anyone ever notice...
<Kamping_Kaiser> ?
<kakalto> that if you click "no" to "did this help?" on any m$ website page, it comes up with "sorry, there's a problem with your answer"
<kakalto> or basically the same
<Chousuke> D:
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol. never tried
<Kamping_Kaiser> but thats funn
<Kamping_Kaiser> y
<kakalto> I always click "no", whenever I stumble across the m$ website, for one reason or another
* Kamping_Kaiser watches teh animatrix. tis quite cool :)
<kakalto> but they haven't fixed it for months
<Kamping_Kaiser> have you tried 'yes'?
<kakalto> no
<kakalto> of course not
<kakalto> I wouldn't lie
<Kamping_Kaiser> give it a shot, ill work ;0
<kakalto> M$ have never helped me
<kakalto> :D
<Kamping_Kaiser> ;D
<thoreauputic> kakalto: they meant for the "no" answer to ask you "Are you *sure* ? " ;-)
<kakalto> you'd think atleast the "yes" answer would work, but no
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol
<kakalto> "experiencing technical difficulties"
<kakalto> http://www.microsoft.com/athome/security/children/kidtalk.mspx <--- |_075 0|= |_4|=|=5!!1!!1oneone!!
<Chousuke> MS makes crappy software.
<Kamping_Kaiser> kakalto: yeh, love it :)
<thoreauputic> "Sorry, but we don't take no for an answer, especially since you aren't running IE and seem to be using a linux box"
<Chousuke> kakalto: You have offended my eyes.
<kakalto> Chousuke, the link should help. LOL
<Chousuke> No.
<kakalto> thoreauputic, sounds like the error it meant to give, but was so buggy it couldn't give the right error :P
<Chousuke> it starts with www.microsoft.com
<Chousuke> thus it's not capable of being useful to me.
<kakalto> Chousuke, wise, you are
<thoreauputic> kakalto: indeed :P
<kakalto> but it's lots of laffs to look at M$ site once in a while
<kakalto> I remember one time it was hacked
<kakalto> and for a few days, it sat with some chinese hacker's message o
<kakalto> instead***
<Chousuke> Though If I ever get myself that crappy windows box like I've been intending to, then it's likely I will have some use for MS's site.
<Kamping_Kaiser> wtf? its been hacked?
<kakalto> no, it was, a few years ago
<kakalto> I was just recalling
<kakalto> good times :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> i thought it was one of the few unhacked IIS boxes :o
<Riddell> mornfall: did you package amarok 1.3 for breezy?
<Kamping_Kaiser> nice to hear its not ;)
<mornfall> Riddell: oh, uh, well, yes... don't shoot me
<mornfall> Riddell: the guy was begging :p
<kakalto> I need three things. kubuntu 5.10. Sleep. and gentoo
<kakalto> oh, and time
<kakalto> anyways, I think I'll satisfy the second of what I need
<Kamping_Kaiser> our 4 main weapons are.... ;)
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol
<Kamping_Kaiser> later kakalto :) have a good one
<kakalto> you too ;)
<Kamping_Kaiser> :D
<aftertaf> Leet words of concern or indicating possible illegal activity: pwn   lol m$
<Chousuke> :D
<Chousuke> omg lol m$ pwned.
<apokryphos> mornfall: but it's not in yet?
<aftertaf> apokryphos> seems not.
<eazel7> hi ppl
<eazel7> will breezy have kde3.5?
<apokryphos> Hello.
<eazel7> or that will be past-breezy?
<Kamping_Kaiser> hi
<Kamping_Kaiser> past breezy
<eazel7> hello apokryphos 
<apokryphos> Nope, but a repository with it will be released as soon as it's out
<Kamping_Kaiser> Drake
<eazel7> apokryphos: nice nickname
<eazel7> thanks
<apokryphos> thanks :). no worries
<vern401> when I activate the wireless console I get an unsupported platform error
<vern401> can anyone help point me in the right direction to fix it?
<pedri2> is there a way to store my kde settings and preferences in a compressed file?
<mornfall> amarok 1.3 is a clear backport, not intended for upload
<mornfall> anyway, am off
<mornfall> bye till monday
<Kamping_Kaiser> later mornfall
<activex> halerrr
<_antonio> Hola
<_antonio>  A quien preguntar sobre un fallo en kcontrol ?????
<apokryphos> _antonio: #kubuntu-es
<_david> anyone there?
<Kamping_Kaiser> not a lot
<DocTomoe> Can someone tell me which kubuntu-breezy package contains the audiocd-KIOSlave?
<apokryphos> DocTomoe: kdemultimedia-kio-plugins probably
<JRe> yes it's that one
<ndazza> dpkg -S /usr/lib/kde3/kio_audiocd.so
<ndazza> kdemultimedia-kio-plugins: /usr/lib/kde3/kio_audiocd.so
<DocTomoe> merci ... 
<jjesse> mornfall: can i just say that adept looks a lot better and works nicer then the alpha i installed and ran
<jjesse> mornfall: its a sweet program
<othomas> hi all
<Kamping_Kaiser> hi
<othomas> how are you Kaiser?
<Kamping_Kaiser> not bad. yourself?
<Kamping_Kaiser> you just got up? 
<othomas> good ty
<othomas> got up at 3am
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol. worse then me
<Kamping_Kaiser> mind you , thats not today :)
<othomas> it's 11 am here now
<othomas> lol
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol.
<Kamping_Kaiser> its 00:40~ here now ;)(
<othomas> ahhh ur on nitelite saving time eh?
<othomas> sorry, had to do it..:))
<Kamping_Kaiser> :P
<othomas> just sitting here deciding if I should continue to customize Hoary to want I want or upgrade to breezy..:()
<othomas> want=what
<Kamping_Kaiser> its almost here :)
<othomas> yep..maybe just sit here and wait for the release..lol..decisions; decisions
<Kamping_Kaiser> im running breezy, so i keep all my customisations :)
<othomas> if you don't format does breezy keep a lot of your changes to hoary?
<Kamping_Kaiser> should keep almost all, if not all
<drasch> othomas: yep
<Kamping_Kaiser> some things might change because the software changes (like OO.o1.3 and OO.o2)
<hon> have you guys ever uploaded anything to kde-look? do you know how can I upload two files to be downloaded?
<othomas> smile..guess i'll take the plunge..thanks K_K and drasch
<Kamping_Kaiser> thats ok othomas :) good luck
<Kamping_Kaiser> hon, sorry, i havent used it
<hon> anybody else?
<othomas> sorry, no joy here hon
<nikkia> Kamping_Kaiser: is OOo v2 likely to be done in time ?
<nikkia> Kamping_Kaiser: or are we just talking about one optional v2 beta vs another optional v2 beta ?
<othomas> nikkia: good question
<Kamping_Kaiser> nikkia: breezy uses openoffice2 beta
<Kamping_Kaiser> labled as openoffice2
<Kamping_Kaiser> it replaces openoffice as part of the upgrade
<nikkia> Kamping_Kaiser: urgh, bad practice :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> (as long as you have the ubuntu/kubutu-desktop meta package installed)
<nikkia> now, i use a v2 beta, but i wouldn't like to tell anyone its stable enough to rely on :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> :) i dont use it because its openoffice, but i dont recomend it either :)
<Abdul_Mueid> Hello everyone!
<othomas> hi Abdul
<foodcoman> Good morning all.
<Abdul_Mueid> how are you othomas and foodcoman?
<othomas> hi Foodcoman
<foodcoman> Putting the first cup of coffee down.
<othomas> good tnx Abdul
<foodcoman> LO othomas 
<foodcoman> Thx
<Abdul_Mueid> I am kind of new to Kubuntu, just wanted to ask some basic Q's. Anyone willing?
<Kamping_Kaiser> hi Abdul_Mueid
<foodcoman> Breezy has a few issues, but I like it compaired to hoary.
<Abdul_Mueid> hello Kamping_Kaiser
<Abdul_Mueid> I have Hoary at the moment
<Kamping_Kaiser> Abdul_Mueid: ask away, and you might get a responce :)
<Abdul_Mueid> didn't download breezy
<othomas> i am just decideing to make the upgrade as we speak
<Abdul_Mueid> first of all, If I want to add KDE to my already installed Ubuntu Hoary using apt, how many megs is it?
<foodcoman> I did a fresh install this morning.
<foodcoman> I had enough Junk in hoary thought it was wise to start fresh.
<Kamping_Kaiser> Abdul_Mueid: a couple of hundred
<foodcoman> Abdul_Mueid: I havent a clue, but fairly large.
<othomas> Abdul: I don't know, but I am a KDE fan sp it's worth it
<Abdul_Mueid> ~500?
<Abdul_Mueid> or less?
<Kamping_Kaiser> less. much less
<Kamping_Kaiser> ~200
<Abdul_Mueid> ohk...
<Abdul_Mueid> I am living in Africa and my bandwidth is very limited :(
<Abdul_Mueid> I recieved my Ubuntu Hoary CDs this morning
<othomas> woohoo
<Kamping_Kaiser> :/ i live an australia and my bandwidth is limited
<Kamping_Kaiser> and wd on the cds :)
<foodcoman> I have comcast and it smokes!  =/
<Abdul_Mueid> CDs were supposed to come about 2 months ago, bad corrier service here
* wildman is away: bbl
<othomas> i live in US and disk space is limited
<Abdul_Mueid> othomas: that's still OK
<Kamping_Kaiser> othomas: dont belive you ;P
<othomas> smile
<Abdul_Mueid> :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> :)
<Abdul_Mueid> Can I use regular .deb packages to install apps for KDE? eg. I get something off freshmeat or sourceforge
* foodcoman send othomas is 1gig USB key for sympathy storage.
<foodcoman> Abdul_Mueid: Yes
<othomas> hahaha foodco
<Abdul_Mueid> ok...
<Abdul_Mueid> Coz right now I am backing up the data on my other PC as I type
<Kamping_Kaiser> Abdul_Mueid: most of them will be fine
* foodcoman thinks Abdul_Mueid is a smart one to backup his data.  Novel concept for most.
<Kamping_Kaiser> some will not be happy . just so you know
<Abdul_Mueid> Can I install KDE packages over Ubuntu Hoary with Kubuntu CD?
<Abdul_Mueid> so I dont download
<Kamping_Kaiser> i *expect* so. 
<othomas> i installed KDE onto hoary..works fine
<Abdul_Mueid> so, if I add the Kubuntu CD to synaptic sources and apt it, technically it should work, right?
<Kamping_Kaiser> yes
<othomas> yup
<Abdul_Mueid> othomas: did u install off a kubuntu CD?
<Kamping_Kaiser> othomas: from cd?
<othomas> i installed useing apt-get
<Kamping_Kaiser> from the internet?
<othomas> yes
<othomas> KDE and KDM
<Abdul_Mueid> I am willing to format more than once... I think i will give it a shot
<Kamping_Kaiser> Abdul_Mueid: i expect you can from the cd. use 'sudo apt-cdrom' to add the cd to your sources, then 'sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop'
* Kamping_Kaiser apt-get installs sleep
<Abdul_Mueid> hehe
<Kamping_Kaiser> good luck mate. ill see you around
<Abdul_Mueid> alright
<Abdul_Mueid> i'll definately share the results
<othomas> sleep? K_K
<foodcoman> Only if they are good!   ;-)
<foodcoman> gday!
<Kamping_Kaiser> othomas: its 1.10 am here
<foodcoman> gnight
<othomas> ahhhh..
<Abdul_Mueid> Good Night
<Kamping_Kaiser> night foodcoman :)
<Abdul_Mueid> Sleep Tight
<Abdul_Mueid> Take Care
<othomas> niters
<Kamping_Kaiser> willl do . later all
<foodcoman> Cup (2) Coffee run!  brb
<othomas> k
<Abdul_Mueid> othomas and foodcoman: do u think Ubuntu will grab KDE packages off Kubuntu CD?
<othomas> yes it will
<Abdul_Mueid> alright, I guess I am all inspired now :D
<othomas> me3 Abdul
<othomas> haha
<Abdul_Mueid> hehe
<Abdul_Mueid> 35 minutes to burn 4.7G DVD at 4x
<Abdul_Mueid> that's slow
<hon> I just put a kubuntu wall on kde-look. can someone check one of the links (the sencond, third or fourth) to see if it is broken or not?
<hon> http://kde-look.org/content/show.php?content=29175
<othomas> i have had the kubuntu install disk for days kicking it around..:)
<Abdul_Mueid> do u think shipit will have kubuntu soon?
<othomas> hon:appears to be working
<hon> thanks
<Abdul_Mueid> yep, works
<othomas> ur welcome
<othomas> don't know about shipping..is odd they stopped orders even
<Abdul_Mueid> yeha
<Abdul_Mueid> yeah
<Abdul_Mueid> Have you heard of Freedom Toaster?
<foodcoman> Very nice subtle map of the conti.... with a swoosh over the Logo!  Very nice!
<othomas> hope she saw that foodcoman
<othomas> abdul: no sure haven't
<op> which one is better to use kontact or thunderbird for email as far as security and features
<foodcoman> I dont think as quick as he dropped.  I tried.
<othomas>  :)
<othomas> op: no idea
<thoreauputic> op: matter of personal taste really
<op> so there are no other issues with one being better than the other that i should be concerned about?
<foodcoman> I wonder how many gigs I will have pulled with apt to keep breezy updated till the Gold release?  (Tons)
<othomas> op: not that i know of
<thoreauputic> op: mail apps in linux are all pretty secure
<othomas> LOL foodcoman
<thoreauputic> op: and "better" is subjective
<Head_Fi> hello
<Head_Fi> anybody knows about acpi and powernowd?
<othomas> hi HeadF1
<Head_Fi> I like to ask you a few questions
<foodcoman> Op:  I noticed I could paste from klipper (Screenshots) directly into Kontact with a filename, but not Tbird.
<op> sweet thanks also i used this nice little script to mount my ntfs harddrives but they are all read only is there a way i can change that so i can keep adding stuff to them
<op> as you can see i am completly new at this
* foodcoman is a newbie also.
<thoreauputic> op: ntfs is read only in linuxthank the folks at MS for keeping specs secret)
<op> dammit so is there a way i can convert them to somthing else?
<foodcoman> I saw on Slash.... a company has a R/W product now that works well.
<foodcoman> $$$$
<Head_Fi> well anybody willing to answer a couple of questions about powernowd and cpufreq modules?
<Head_Fi> plz
<thoreauputic> op: there is an experimental thing called "captive" for writing to ntfs, but risky
<op> mmmm don't like those odds i have like 200 gigs of stuff on here and 100gigs left i dont want to loose that
<thoreauputic> op: most people make a shared partition with vfat to share stuff with windows XP etc
<othomas> Head_F1: sorry not real familiar with those modules
<op> okay
<Head_Fi> ok
<Head_Fi> its just that Id like to run a different daemon than powernowd
<Head_Fi> because Id just want my laptop to run at the lowest freq available when on battery
<Head_Fi> not dynamic
<othomas> oic what you want..but can't help there
<Head_Fi> ok
<Head_Fi> anyone here knows about this subject?
<foodcoman> NTFS for Linux from Paragon.
<othomas> F1: did you check the laptops settup? Does it offer power conserve settings?
<foodcoman> Correction the article about the NTFS for Linux was from Eweek!
<Head_Fi> well the issue is with the powernowd daemon
<othomas> ok
<Head_Fi> if its running just theres no way u can avoid it switching to a higher freq 
<Head_Fi> because it does it automatically
<Head_Fi> I could use another daemon
<Head_Fi> but the problem is that in ubuntu powernowd is the default and it has some scripts that load the kernel modules necessary to run any other daemons
<Head_Fi> know what I mean?
<foodcoman> http://www.ntfs-linux.com/  Not Open Source.
<othomas> i get it..you might do a search and see if someone has fixed that
<Head_Fi> so if I disable powernowd these modules arent loaded
<Head_Fi> well Ive been doing that on ubuntuforums, google and such
<Head_Fi> but just everybody seems to like the dynamic frequency scaling
<othomas> Fi: <smile> ur the one in the crowd eh?
<Head_Fi> hehe looks like so
<Head_Fi> the thing is that there are ubuntu packages with the other daemons
<Head_Fi> but I dont know if they include also their own scripts to load the neccesary modules
<Abdul_Mueid> i'm back, Nature calls u know :P
<othomas> wb Abdul
<foodcoman> Wow, but have been a long call!   =D
<Abdul_Mueid> yeah :P
<Abdul_Mueid> othomas: Freedom Toaster is an Opensource kiosk where u insert your blank CD/DVD and choose an opensource distro or software to burn on the CD
<othomas> Fi: sorry I can't help..did you try searching apt-get for a diff module?
<othomas> ty Abdul
<Head_Fi> what that othomas?
<foodcoman> Has anyone tried the ntfstools package, and can speak to the reliability?
<Abdul_Mueid> I will be checking one out when I go to South Africa... that's where you find them the most
<dech> Hmm this isnt really kubuntu related but anyone know anything much about rescuing routers from failed firmware updates ? >_<
<Head_Fi> I come from mandrake and Im not really familiar with apt
<Head_Fi> I used urpmi
<Head_Fi> but I think I like apt better
<Head_Fi> just seems more clever
<Abdul_Mueid> sure it does
<othomas> ok, apt has a search function..
<foodcoman> Go get em othomas!
<othomas> it searches ubuntu file repositories
<foodcoman> http://kudos.berlios.de/kf/kf.html
<Head_Fi> apt-get search maybe lol
<othomas> lol
<foodcoman> http://kudos.berlios.de/kf/kisimlar/swmgmt.html#swmgmt  pkg mgmt for dummies.  I use it.  =)
<othomas> are you running X?
<Head_Fi> who
<othomas> Fi..:)
<thoreauputic> apt-cache search <--- is the search command
<Head_Fi> ok
<othomas> ty thoreauputic
<thoreauputic> :)
<Head_Fi> yeah there are both packages
<Head_Fi> cpufreqd and cpudyn
<othomas> Fi: pick one...lol
<Head_Fi> but I still dont know if these load their own needed kernel modules at startup also
<Head_Fi> I mean if they have scripts to do so
<Head_Fi> which is what Im trying to findo out on google now
<Head_Fi> ;)
<othomas> Fi: no idea here..:(
<Head_Fi> ok Im on the track anyway
<Head_Fi> appart from that stuff (I reckon its a lil picky on my side)
<othomas> *crowd applauds!!
<Head_Fi> and acpi suspend problems
<othomas> np Fi
<foodcoman> othomas: Pick one for me, mean looser!  Murphy's law is hard at work in my life.
<Head_Fi> the rest of the distribution works flawlessly
<Head_Fi> I couldnt get my laptop to resume from suspend with mandrake either
<foodcoman> Anyone know what the peek nick # has been in the channel?  100?
<Head_Fi> but now with kubuntu at least I can hibernate it
<othomas> foodcoman:same here..has been my buddy for 10 years now, didn't know you knew him..<grin>
<othomas> no idea foodco
<foodcoman> I am going to sit here all day to see if it breaks 101 nicks in the channel.
<othomas> *OT thought foodco was gonna tell us
<nikkia> most nicks i've seen on irc....
<foodcoman> lo nikkia!
<nikkia> was the day the G5 was released, and macosrumors had their irc up and running, 1200+ people in one channel
<laszlok> how do you stop kde from opening media:/hdc when a cd is inserted?
<othomas> whoa!!
<foodcoman> Wow, much lag?
<nikkia> foodcoman: lots of it
<foodcoman> Hrmm rumors = popularity.............
<othomas> laszlok: no idea, let me know when you have an answer
<nikkia> foodcoman: i think by the time the announcements were made, it was lagging by about 5 minutes :)
<nikkia> the worst LAG i've seen, however, dates back to the days when ircd's didn't do active ping/pong checks
<foodcoman> Did you guys hear whats up with foodcoman??????
<nikkia> and you could get disconnected, and not timeout for ages, some days, back then, you'd see people lag by 3-4 hours
<othomas> :othomas hates lag
<nikkia> it didn't help, ofc ourse, that some people were on irc with really poor connections, 9600 baud and so on
<foodcoman> Im an former EFnet boy... Left it behind, had nice bouncers, and little lag back in the day.... Avoid like the plague now.
<othomas> heck i went years at 1200 baud cuz phone lines wouldn't do 2400
<nikkia> foodcoman: yeah, this was efnet, but efnet in the old days before the (first) split of the net
<nikkia> ie, 1993ish
<othomas> heck nikkia: you must know about bbs's..lol
<foodcoman> I was in around 98 - 01
<nikkia> foodcoman: that was after the first round of efnet splits, i think
* foodcoman has a something in a dark closet to keep buried from over there.
<nikkia> can't remember if the efnet->efnet+ircnet  or efnet->efnet+newnet was the first major split, although of course, there was a year or two where efnet was split into efnet(us) and efnet(eu)
<foodcoman> Anyone here go back far enough to play on a TRS-80 Model 1 with Cassette Tape and 300 baud?
<othomas> yep
<foodcoman> I used to play an ASCII startrek game.  It was so good I would play it today.
<othomas> lol, it was good
<nikkia> foodcoman: not the one in bsdgames is it ?
<_rob> what is the deb source I need for adept?
<foodcoman> Dont know _rob !!!!
<_rob> I tried the Hoary one listed on the website, but it didn't work
<Abdul_Mueid> othomas: Found a way to install KDE packages on top of Ubuntu with Kubuntu CD :D
<Abdul_Mueid> see this: http://www.mrbass.org/linux/ubuntu/
<foodcoman> All your bases are belong to us!
<othomas> wb abdul..:)
<nikkia> foodcoman: try the 'trek' game in bsdgames, it might be the game you're remembering
<foodcoman> nikkia: Awesome, I will check it out for sure.
<nikkia> personally, i feel the best game in bsdgames, has to be 'sail'
<othomas> _rob: is this the software analysis program you mean by Adept?
<Head_Fi> YEAH Im a dumbass
<Head_Fi> lol
<Head_Fi> I figured it all
<Head_Fi> now
<Head_Fi> about the powernowd issue
<othomas> hi DuMB..:)
<Head_Fi> :D
<foodcoman> Question: Do you run apt-get  1) update 2) upgrade 3) dist-upgrade for normal update process or is this excessive?
<Head_Fi> I could explain if somebody is confused about it too
<_rob> othomas: I'm not sure what you mean.  What I think it is, is the KDE answer to Synaptic
<nikkia> foodcoman: for normal process, 1 and 2
<_root> Hi. I've got a problem with the color depth in KDM/KDE after the latest x-server updates from Kubuntu ...
<nikkia> foodcoman: 'update' updates the packages available list, 'upgrade' upgrades the packages you have that have newer versions (unless the distribution is marked as different, which is where 'dist-upgrade' comes in)
<othomas> _rob: ohh ok..can't help you then..sorry
<foodcoman> nikkia: Gotcha!
<_root> does anyone know what I can do to set depth to 24 bit again ?
<Head_Fi> thanks for the help anyway fellas
<Head_Fi> bye
<_root> I've already commented all lines out but the mode w/ 24 bit
<_root> and there's no error in Xorg.0..... 
<othomas> cya Fi
<_root> the guys on ubuntuusers.de couldn't help me so far
<_root> gnome has the same problem
<nikkia> root, are you sure your video chipset supports 24bit ?
<nikkia> out of 24 and 32 bit options, some only support one or the other
<_root> yes
<_root> before the update all worked fine
<nikkia> try 32bit anyway
<_root> and
<nikkia> it might be the driver changed in the latest Xorg update
<_root> and this is what i tried before ...
<nikkia> failing that, check you're using the right driver in Xorg
<_root> it's not working in 32 bit either
<nikkia> the update may have rolled you back to the vesa driver, for example
<_root> where can I check this ?
<nikkia> and the vesa code in recent video cards is often 'the bare minimum needed for old DOS games'
<nikkia> _root, /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<_root> I'm using a laptop (HP) with S3 Savage ...
<nikkia> oh dear
<_root> well, it's working fine in windows and before the update in KDE ;)
<nikkia> my laptop has a S3 savage too, lousy drivers
<foodcoman> nikkia: That is the very game as best I can remember it. 7th or 8th grade, so thats 26-27 years ago... Ugh! talk about memory pain.
<_root> 3D support is missing but not necessary
<nikkia> foodcoman: yeah, that game is ancient, i suspect it was ported from a PDP version at that :)
<_root> I just want to have support for 24 bit (or 32 bit) again :) ;)
<othomas> nikkia: yep it was on a PDP-11
<foodcoman> Yeah I dont know if the old CPM's had it, but I had all the fun on a Z-80!   =)
<nikkia> othomas: and i wouldn't be surprised if THAT was ported from a -8 :)
<othomas> lol nikkia
<_root> VIA Technologies VT8605 ProSavage PM133
<_root> Driver = savage
<nikkia> othomas: istr that trek dates back to 1970 or so
<othomas> it was around in email in 1968
<_root> Default depth is also set to 24
<nikkia> yep, it was on a -8 originally
<nikkia> can't find a date for it tho, but looks like mid 60s
<_root> is it possibly to make all changes undone with apt-get ?
<foodcoman> Thats a true Classic.. Make my heart leap for joy...Those were some fun times.
<_root> so that I'd get the older packages
<nikkia> well, i say 'originally' i bet if you dig deeper it goes back almost as far as the pdp-1, though its certainly not as old as spacewar  :)
<othomas> _root: i have done that; but; soemtimes the results are unexpected..
<_root> ok
<_root> bad as now ;)
<othomas> _root: that is due to the different version levels of the overall install
<othomas> yes
<_root> i think, I'm seeing all pictures with 16 bit now ...
<nikkia> othomas: most technically impressive 'old' game i've seen, was a defender clone on our VMS cluster, that used regis for graphics :)
<othomas> nikkia: we must be from the same generation...LOL
<_root> so what can I do now to get more colors ? :(
<nikkia> _root, buy a laptop with a decent video chipset :P
<_root> everything worked so fine 'til Monday night
<othomas> :cruel
<_root> :P :D
<nikkia> othomas: i have a S3 savage/IX, i know JUST how crappy it is
<nikkia> othomas: no amount of tweaking is going to make it 'decent' :)
<othomas> correct assesment
<_root> well, but that's not changing the situation, that it worked before :D
<othomas> _root: have you done a lot of tweaking?
<_root> nothing
<foodcoman> Defender Arcade version took much money from me.
<nikkia> _root, you could try and change it to vesa
<_root> how do I do that ?
<nikkia> i use my laptop with the vesa driver, as the savage driver causes screen corruption :)
<othomas> _root: try reinstall and select the 32 bit option then
<_root> sorry, but I'm very new to that (again)
<nikkia> _root, change the 'savage' in /etc/X11/xorg.conf to 'vesa'
<_root> last time I used Slackware 1.xxx :D
<othomas> nikkia: good idea..:)
<_root> many things have changed
<nikkia> vesa is quite a bit slower tho
<_root> that's all ?
<nikkia> but then, the savage driver isn't much of a speed daemon either :)
<hussam> can somebody check for me if  http://fr.archive.ubuntu.com opens?
<nikkia> _root, yes
<hussam> in a browser windows
<_root> cool :)
<_root> done, it's working (directors listing)
<_root> s = y
<othomas> hussam: it opens to a directory
<thoreauputic> hussam: opens here too
<hussam> it times out here
<nikkia> othomas: btw, when you said it was working in windows, what version?
<othomas> it needs an index.html and then will have your page
<_root> well, now I'm going to restart ...
<nikkia> i've never been able to track down real XP drivers for my savage
<_root> ehm
<nikkia> (as when via bought S3, the first thing they did, was killed the drivers download page, and the last driver for the /IX i have was for 2k)
<_root> In windows xp it's working with 32 bit @ 1024x768 (32 MB shared memory)
<nikkia> _root, not an /IX then ?
<othomas> say, how do you talk private to someone..I know it's in the man pages, but think one of you could tell me quicker
<nikkia> othomas: /msg nickname message
<_root> you should explain what I/X means :D
<othomas> ty
<nikkia> othomas: or /query nickname
<nikkia> which will open a chat window to them (or some equivalent thereof if you're running a text mode client)
<nikkia> _root: the 'S3 Savage' is a family of video chips
<_root> ok
<nikkia> there is a 'S3 Savage/IX' a 'S3 Savage/MX' etc
<_root> ProSavage PM133 says lspci
<nikkia> the /IX was the second savage released, i think (after the plain 'S3 Savage')
<nikkia> ah, ProSavage is Via era S3
<_root> don't know more about that
<nikkia> ie, somewhere after about 2000-2001
<_root> well, my laptop is ~ 2,5 y old
<nikkia> in your case, its probably integrated into the Via PM133 chipset
<othomas> S3 used to be the cat's meow of chips..
<nikkia> othomas: they did????
<nikkia> othomas: they've always sucked, just mention the Virge to any gamer :)
<othomas> good lord Frank!
<nikkia> othomas: if you're not aware of how much of a reputation the S3 Virge had.... it was *slower* at h/w accelerated 3D, than using Software 3D, for Quake
<_root> what is the fastest why to restart x-server ?
<nikkia> _root, ctrl-alt-backspace
<_root> that I can see the changes made bevore
<_root> ok
<_root> c u soon
<othomas> dang it's raining here
<othomas> wb _root
<_root> back again ;)
<_root> well, everything looks fine again :D
<othomas> !GREAT!
<ubotu> othomas: I give up, what is it?
<_root> another stupid question: does vesa work with 32 bit, too ?
<nikkia> _root, perhaps
<_root> ok
<nikkia> _root, depends on the vesa implementation in the video chip/card's rom
<othomas> _root: and ur memory
<_root> so I've to change DefaultDepth to 32 and to add another Subsection of Display with Depth 32 ?
<nikkia> _root: bear  in mind, tho, that 32bit will use a bit more ram, and be slower, because you're pretty much using software video routines completely with vesa
<nikkia> (yes, i know, vesa accelerator architecture, but i don't think the S3 stuff supports it, so its not relevant :)
<_root> well, 32 MB of memory will work fine I think - like Windows does ;)
<nikkia> root, there is also, absolutely no difference in image quality
<_root> yes, for sure
<nikkia> as 24/32 just affects the byte packing in the frame buffer
<_root> but I just want to test it
* nikkia nods
<_root> the windows drivers only support 16 and 32 bit
<othomas> we all nod and smile
<_root> only the byte packing in the frame buffer ?
<_root> well, I can easily see a difference between pictures with 16 and 24 bits ;)
<othomas> yep
<_root> one more test ...
<foodcoman> nikkia: Just sent a screenshot to the buddy that had the TRS-80 Model 1 that I first played the game on.  He is a windows person.  I love to rub their noses in Linux.
<othomas> *glutton for punishment..lol..one of us
<othomas> hahaha foodcoman
<nikkia> foodcoman: tbh, i'd be surprised if there isn't a windows version too
<nikkia> and trek should certainly be present on cygwin :)
<foodcoman> Yeah buy you/I found it first....  The 27 year flashback will be overwhelming!
<foodcoman> buy = but.
<othomas> :i see a trek group in the future
<othomas>  :) #kubuntu-trek
<othomas> heh
<othomas> you two aren't seriously considering that!
<nikkia> root, btw
<foodcoman> Network version, OOOOooooo.
<_root> back again
<othomas> wb root
<_root> well, 32 bits are not working with vesa
<nikkia> root, if you want to try a little harder to get accelerated savage stuff working, http://www.probo.com/timr/savage40.html has some good info
<othomas> lol
<_root> thanks
<_root> but everything here is to slow to run 3D ;)
<nikkia> don't honestly know if there is anything there that'll enable 24/32 bit stuff if its not working, tho
<othomas> yep root, always will be with your system
<nikkia> _root, i really meant 'accelerated 2D'
<_root> hmm, ok
<nikkia> running 3d anything on a savage is an exercise in futility :)
<_root> I tried Doom 3 just for fun ;)
<othomas> :not to mention frustration
<nikkia> 'current framerate, 1 frame per year'
<_root> it doesn't start :D
<nikkia> you can probably see each pixel being drawn :P
<othomas> root: doom 1 will work in single player mode..good as it gets
<_root> hehehe
<othomas> heh
<_root> I've got 2 more problems
<nikkia> if i was buying a laptop today, i'd go out of my way to find something nvidia
<_root> but they are not really important
<apokryphos> _root: are you logged on as root?
<_root> no
<othomas> lol
* apokryphos thinks you are
<_root> kubuntu has got a disable root accoutn
<apokryphos> or running your irc client as root
<_root> why do you think that ?
<othomas> me me me..i get to format his disk
<_root> only of the name root ?
<othomas> :jokingt
<apokryphos> _root: yes. Type a whois _root
<_root> root as name is cool
<_root> ;)
<_root> does anyone know something about "pivot_root" directory not found" message from grub (?) ?
<_root> there's no problem at all, but it's just saying that
<_root> and during boot, I got "setting up general console font" (fail)
<othomas> well, gonna burn a CD..BBS..take care
<_root> oops
<_root> alt+print+s u b is working :D
<_root> everybody gone ?
<foodcoman> _root: Console font failed is because gdm is not display manager... Kubuntu Breezy is using KDM True?
<_root> i'm using hoary
<_root> with kdm
<_root> kdm is standard
<kingconfessor> has anyone been having problems with booting lately, I should say, after installing the recent updates?
<_root> not with booting ...
<kingconfessor> my pc boots and crashes midboot
<kingconfessor> i have to hard reboot, and then it usually completes booting
<kingconfessor> and i've noticed sometimes my mouse will randomly stop working, its a microsoft optical, corded mouse
<kingconfessor> so then i have to navigate via keyboard, and usually i just reboot
<foodcoman> Mine has been clean with clean breezy installs.
<kingconfessor> i'm almost wondering if its a hardware failure, because when i boot windows, it sometimes freezes in the boot process, but then again, thats what m$ is good for
<_root> where does it freeze ?
<_root> during the first MS logo ?
<kingconfessor> well with ms, yeah, during the ms logo, as the status bar is moving back and forth, but sometimes it freezes before that
<foodcoman> kingconfessor: Definately suspect behavior.
<kingconfessor> with kubuntu, it freezes as its going down the list, initializing services and such
<lonewolff> kingconfessor: does it always do it at the same serivce, or is it random?
<foodcoman> There was a recent Grub update within the last 2 days.
<kingconfessor> it seems to be occuring at certain spots, as far as i can tell
<foodcoman> Seems odd both OS's would hiccup.
<kingconfessor> thats what i was thinking foodcoman
<_root> well, sometimes my windows boot freezes to right after loading the logo
<_root> but this must be grub, before grub there was no problem
* foodcoman XP Pro never hangs nor my Kubuntu.
<kingconfessor> i don't know though, windows freezing doesn't make me a believer though, i mean thats standard M$ behavior
<foodcoman> kingconfessor: What version of XP?
<foodcoman> kingconfessor: What version of 2k?
<kingconfessor> i think maybe its the updates i've been downloading, because it was running fine until a few weeks ago when i dled some updates
<kingconfessor> xp
<kingconfessor> service pack 1 i think
<lonewolff> kingconfessor: do you know if one of them was a grub update?
<foodcoman> The HAL in XP is not that poor.
<kingconfessor> i'm not sure, can i check through synaptic?
<foodcoman> Unless you are running some wild Hardware, you typically dont seem machine dying on XP boot unless they have had the OS rooted by Adware or Spyware of Virus.
<kingconfessor> none of that crap on my machine
<foodcoman> NTFS is fairly solid.
<kingconfessor> the xp failure isn't very often
<kingconfessor> but the kubuntu failure is every time i start my machine
<Noriega> how many CDs are kubuntu on?
<foodcoman> Random hangs on boot seem suspect to hardware I think if it spans 2 OS's.  But who knows.
<lonewolff> Noriega: 1 disc
<Noriega> oh
<kingconfessor> grub .95 + cvs20040624
<laser_tk> No, Windows is not a virus. Here's what viruses do:
<laser_tk>    1. They replicate quickly - okay, Windows does that.
<laser_tk>    2. Viruses use up valuable system resources, slowing down the system as they do so - okay, Windows does that.
<laser_tk>    3. Viruses will, from time to time, trash your hard disk - okay, Windows does that too.
<laser_tk>    4. Viruses are usually carried, unknown to the user, along with valuable programs and systems. Sigh... Windows does that, too.
<laser_tk>    5. Viruses will occasionally make the user suspect their system is too slow (see 2) and the user will buy new hardware. Yup, that's with Windows, too.
<kingconfessor> i don't think thats the new grub
<laser_tk> Until now it seems Windows is a virus but there are fundamental differences:Viruses are well supported by their authors, are running on most systems, their program code is fast, compact and efficient and they tend to become more sophisticated as they mature. So Windows is not a virus. It's a bug.
<Noriega> but I can install it on its own, right? I don't need to install ubuntu first, then upgrade?
<laser_tk> :P
<foodcoman> Noriega: Yes
<Noriega> at which part of the question? :)
<foodcoman> Kubuntu = Ubuntu Core with KDE (Not Gnome)
<kingconfessor> i don't think its a grub problem though, as it makes it past grub, but it fails as kubuntu is booting
<foodcoman> You can run both if you choose however.
<Noriega> aha
<Noriega> but the difference between Gnome and KDE is mainly graphical, or?
<foodcoman> Noriega: True
<Noriega> I see
<Noriega> thanks
<kingconfessor> i'm thinking i should just wait for the new official release, and delete partition then install the new release
<kingconfessor> its just really annoying, having my pc crash everytime i boot
<foodcoman> kingconfessor: Might have been a hiccup in a patch and your machine???
<kingconfessor> i think the hiccup is in some patch i recently downloaded
<foodcoman> I did 2 fresh installs of Breezy preview and been Apt updating them.
<foodcoman> Very minor issues.
<kingconfessor> did you delete the old os and do a fresh install, or install right over the old?
<foodcoman> 2 seperate machines, with totaly seperate hardware specs.  1) 500mhz 2) 2.8 ghz.
<kingconfessor> are you using the i386 or i686 kernel
<foodcoman> kingconfessor: I booted the cd and had the Partition mangler replace the partions, I upgrade from EXT to reiser.
<Noriega> ah, one more thing: if I have two hard drives, and I use one for Windows and one for Linux, can I gain access to the other hd's files?
<foodcoman> So I guess from scratch.  Got important stuff from ~
<Chousuke> Noriega: yes.
<foodcoman> Noriega: what Windows file system??
<Noriega> because I read that Linux can read ntfs but not write
<Noriega> or at least someone told me
<kingconfessor> exactly
<foodcoman> Fat32 R/W,  NTFS Read only.
<Noriega> ok
<foodcoman> I am toooo slow.
<Noriega> and then there are a whole bunch of unix-only file systems?
<kingconfessor> so if you want to file swap, make sure you create a fat partition
<foodcoman> Noriega: yes
<foodcoman> EXT3 and reiser are the common + a swap.
<Noriega> kingconfessor: a fat partition for windows to use?
<kingconfessor> yeah
<kingconfessor> and linux
<kingconfessor> linux can read and write to fat
<foodcoman> If you create at Fat32 you can get to files from both OS's
<kingconfessor> exactly
<foodcoman> However install your linux to something else.  Linux will mount many partions.
<kingconfessor> thats what i do noriega
<Noriega> but windows cannot read nor write the unix-only file systems?
<kingconfessor> correct
<Noriega> ok
<Noriega> I'm thinking of a dual boot, just to learn some more on how linux works
<kingconfessor> thats what i do
<Noriega> but I couldn't remove windows because the rest of the family need it ;)
<Noriega> aha, so you have 2 partitions?
<kingconfessor> i use linux as much as i can, and then when i have to i switch back to windows
<foodcoman> Same here Noriega 
<Noriega> hehe
<kingconfessor> i have numerous partitions
<kingconfessor> several ntfs partitions
<kingconfessor> a fat32
<Noriega> ok
<kingconfessor> and then my linux and swap
<foodcoman> Noriega: Backup
<Noriega> backup?
<foodcoman> Its not important till its gone!
<kingconfessor> exactly
<Noriega> hehe
<kingconfessor> if you care about anything you have, back it up before you play around
<Noriega> if I have one physical hd with data on it, do I need to format before I make a partition?
<kingconfessor> well you very helpful people, thanks for all assistance, i gotta get back to the books
<foodcoman> Reason, not necessarily the software install, but also human error.  when you start seeing HDA1 HDA2 and Blah blah, it can get confusing.
<kingconfessor> noriega, linux can resize your windows partition, to make room for itself, so you don't have to neccisarily format
* foodcoman sees a new record for himself, 105 nicks ->> 104.
<Noriega> aha
<Noriega> foodcoman: yeah, afa I've understood, there is no such thing as c: d: etc in linux
<Noriega> it's all /root
<othomas> no sugar tonight in my coffee, no sugar in my tea..
<foodcoman> Kubuntu will mount most stuff under /media
<kingconfessor> well you can edit the fstab so that the partitions read as you want them to, ie c, d, g
<foodcoman> You can mount anywhere, but I think /media is the convention.
<Noriega> ok...
<foodcoman> My usb key and stuff all populate there nicely.
<Noriega> damn, I need to learn this stuff ;)
<foodcoman> also one last think... http://kudos.berlios.de and like on the kubuntu faq.
<Noriega> sure, I could read in books, but I'd learn it 100 times faster if I could use it.
<kingconfessor> don't think i'm an expert noriega, i just started using linux a few months ago
<foodcoman> Good noob reading.
<Noriega> kingconfessor :)
<kingconfessor> but you learn as you go
<Noriega> hope so
* foodcoman fails as he goes.
<Noriega> oh, a faq
<Noriega> anyway, some guy recommended kubuntu
<kingconfessor> yeah noriega, faqs are critical, then look through forums, and then hit people up
<Noriega> kingconfessor: whom should I hit first? :)
<othomas> lol
<kingconfessor> well like you're doing, hitting the chat rooms, and stuff
<kingconfessor> but that should be your last resort
<Noriega> yeah, forum searching is always good
<kingconfessor> because a lot of the information is already out there for you
<kingconfessor> you just have to look for it
<Noriega> whatever problem I get, there's always someone else who has already gone through it
<kingconfessor> not always, but yeah, usually
<Noriega> so, is kubuntu more n00b-friendly than ... Gentoo
<kingconfessor> well i gotta bounce, time to get back to homework
<Noriega> or debian or etc
<othomas> Noriega: Gentoo is a GRUNT to get going but a lot of ppl love it
<Noriega> yeah, I've heard that you need to like to get annoyed if you want to install it ;)
<othomas> hahaha yup
<Noriega> but all these ubuntu, kubuntu, debian, mandrake etc etc are different configurations to the linux kernel (updated every now and then) which in its turn is based on unix.
<Noriega> am I right so far?
<foodcoman> That description works for me.
<Noriega> I see
<Noriega> whoa, there's a live CD version of kubuntu!?
<othomas> yeah ur right, the new debian release does not work on these old pc parts
<othomas> yep there is
<Noriega> "The live CD allows you to try Kubuntu without changing your computer at all." so it's like Knoppix?
<Noriega> boot cd
<othomas> uhhuh
<foodcoman> slow, but a good test drive.
<Noriega> far out, I'll download it right away :)
<Noriega> aha
<othomas> the live CD worked fine but the install hangs on my puter
<foodcoman> I like the concept, if you saved all your configuration on a usb key, you basically could take your limited OS with you anywhere, BootCD and USB Key.
<Noriega> othomas :/
<foodcoman> That is what Mandrake Move was trying to accomplish.
<Noriega> foodcoman: good idea, can it be done?
<Noriega> aha
<foodcoman> Sure it can!
<foodcoman> Once again......Slow and limitations.
<Noriega> can I mount my hd in it?
<Noriega> btw are there any good desktop publishing program for Linux?
<othomas> actually, it is a great idea as long as your not into fine tuning to your taste
<foodcoman> True that othomas!
<Noriega> I saw one... PageStream
<foodcoman> Do you need fancy or just advance Word processing?
<othomas> ewww fancy or advanced...LOL
<foodcoman> Kubuntu Live with come with OpenOffice 2 Beta.  Writer, Draw, Impression, Calc, blah suite.
<othomas> *passes a cigar
<Noriega> prferably fancier ;)
<Noriega> to make pdfs and whatnot
<foodcoman> OOo will export to PDF, but may not have the bells you need.
<Noriega> and with more freedom for layout
<Noriega> bells?
<foodcoman> More freedom for layout = Nude beach.
<Spudchat> lol
<foodcoman> bells = bling bling
<foodcoman> Fancy options.
<foodcoman> Advanced features
<othomas> OMG..such filth on IRC!! shame!
<foodcoman> hehehe
<othomas> heh
<foodcoman> I am drawing a picture like and artist.
<Noriega> where are you guys from?
<othomas> SC, US here
<foodcoman> "Men are from Mars"
<Noriega> SC = South Carolina?
<Spudchat> chicago
<Noriega> had any hurricane yet?
<othomas> women from venus
<foodcoman> Oregon
<Noriega> Sweden here
<othomas> i used to live in oregon, what part foodco?
<foodcoman> Eugene
<othomas> ahhh college town
<libben> anyone knows in wich package the "Saab" font resides in?
<foodcoman> I am only telling you this because I have payed for my crimes and am a lawful person now.
<foodcoman> =)
<othomas> LOL
<othomas> sorry libbon, not me
<othomas> *libben
<foodcoman> No clue here.
<othomas> !ALARM !ALARM!
<ubotu> othomas: Do they come in packets of five?
<Noriega> libben: a font used by the car's commercials??
<Noriega> *in
<Noriega> then it might be specially made for them, and it's not available for others
<foodcoman> I saw a great commercial, I think VW... Suicide Bomber tried to blow up car and it just blows up inside car only!  Windows go black.
<libben> well, 
<libben> i had a font earlier, thats named saab
<libben> and it was stylish,.
<Noriega> oh
<Noriega> foodcoman: not red?
<libben> i installed two font packages at that time,.. one was msstcorefonts and the other i cant remember, it was a popular i think
<Noriega> I guess they lost terrorists as a consumer group then
<foodcoman> Here it is.
<foodcoman> http://falsepositives.blogspot.com/vw-suicide-bomber.mov
<othomas> libben: start here.. http://guca.sourceforge.net/typography/fonts/saab/
<othomas> wb _root
<_root> hi
<foodcoman> What repo has the MS codecs?
<_root> dunno
<foodcoman> hrmmm.
<libben> foodcoman: enable all repos on synaptic
<foodcoman> libben: You think breezy will have the line?
<johlin> I have got a iso with my unattended windows xp sp2 installation cd. I've heard that instead of burning it, you can mount it, copy to a hd-parttition and then tell grub to boot from it. How would I do this?
<johlin> I know how to mount an iso-image, but not the rest
<foodcoman> I saw a website once on this.
<foodcoman> mkisofs is one of the commands
<foodcoman> I think then its a mount command after that.
<othomas> i thought you just pushed "play"
<johlin> play?
<foodcoman> Google with that info and you should get a hit.
<foodcoman> mount iso mkisofs
<johlin> yeah, I'll try
<foodcoman> =)
<johlin> and after that, I think just copy it to the root of an emtpy partiton and then tell grub to boot from it
<johlin> but I'll tell you what google tells me
<othomas> if you have an empty partition, why not install it?
<foodcoman> Sorry I dont have more.  Its been awhile since I read it.
<Noriega> well, I'll try the Kubuntu Live CD later then, bye!
<foodcoman> I was looking at it from the crypto loopback aspect.
<johlin> first hit tells me it's not possible, but I've read a thread on neowin somewhere that said it is indeed possible :-/
<othomas> yes it is, but i don't remember how to do it..
<foodcoman> Ok, I gotta go get lunch for me and my boy!  Then I will get online from home.  1/2 day saweet.
<johlin> okay
<johlin> bye
<johlin> http://www.neowin.net/forum/index.php?s=3a995bc559876ad3ed0f3f8c361b1585&showtopic=305843
<othomas> lol, bye
<johlin> that is the thread by the way
<othomas> it doesn't open johlin
<johlin> what doesn't open?
<johlin> othomas
<othomas> ur web addy
<johlin> the link?
<othomas> uhhuh
<johlin> or what? sorry. what web addy?
<othomas> http://www.neowin.net/forum/index.php?s=3a995bc559876ad3ed0f3f8c361b1585&showtopic=305843
<johlin> what about that doesn't work?
<othomas> it doesn't open when i click it
<johlin> try copying and pasting, does that work?
<othomas> sec
<johlin> othomas: if not, try this: http://tinyurl.com/a8947
<othomas> yep..:) that works
<johlin> what irc-client do you use?
<johlin> the link opens fine in Konversation
<othomas> right now is X-chat
<libben> anyone has a deb file or place to get some homemade deb files that work? i need a deb file of the newest java. 1.5.04
<johlin> isn't that on apt-get then?
<libben> not the newest.
<johlin> updated the list? added universe respository?
<othomas> if you dl it from sun, you get a bin file..then make it executable and then type ./java***.bin and it installs, you need to be root when you do this
<laszlok> does anyone have the newest firefox installed from apt-get?
<othomas> i have 1.06
<johlin> I have it too
<johlin> anyone knows what qt to install to make firefox look good, as it does in gnome?
<libben> made this step, download the .bin file from java.sun.com, sudo apt-get install java-package, chmod +x [the .bin file] , fakeroot make-jpkg [the bin file] , sudo dpkg -i [the generated .deb file] 
<othomas> gnome?.. lol
<johlin> yes?
<othomas> it looks the same in gnome or kde to me
<johlin> ok, could you please look in kynaptic, use the find-thing, type qt and tell me what qt-packages you have?
<johlin> that would be nice
<othomas> sec
<johlin> thanks
<libben> hmm
<libben> when i type java -version
<othomas> 3.3.3.3-7
<johlin> or...othomas, sorry. I meant gtk
<libben> i get java version "1.4.2"
<johlin> I think
<johlin> hmm
<laszlok> actually the .bin just extracts to the current directory
<laszlok> you can install it in your home or in /usr/
<laszlok> if you want it to be recognized as installed, you have to change /usr/bin/java to point to the new jre
<libben> how
<libben> im a noob
<libben> so im asking u how.
<libben> and i wanna know what i have on my system
<othomas> !OMG! it's beer time in Berlin!
<ubotu> Syntax error in line 1, othomas
<othomas>  !OMG! it's beer time in Berlin!
<othomas> hi gdh
<othomas> hi kalen
<gdh> =)
<othomas> another great day..:)
<kalenedrael> Hello.
<othomas>  :)
<laszlok> johlin: make firefox look like kde?
<libben> laszlok: ive installed my own made deb package.
<othomas> gads, i hate that..lol
<libben> but it still says 1.4.2 on java --version
<othomas> i installed the sun package and it works fine
<libben> http://pastebin.com/365762
<laszlok> johlin: you can use a theme or the gtk-qt engine to make firefox look like a kde app
<Tm_T> I thought to buy Ubuntu-mug
<Tm_T> but can't :/
<othomas> sorry TM
<libben> anyone has any help for me on the java thingy from my pastebin?
<laszlok> libben: there is a symbolic link pointing to java 1.4.2 in /etc/alternatives
<laszlok> when you type java -version
<laszlok> it goes to /usr/bin/java which links to /etc/alternatives/java which links to /usr/lib/j2se/1.4
<othomas> libben: http://java.sun.com/j2se/1.5.0/download.jsp
<libben> jre-1_5_0_04-linux-i586.bin othomas allready downloaded this bin and made a deb of it with fakeroot and make-jpkg
<libben> laszlok: how can i deinstall the j2se/1.4 ?
<othomas> no quotes thought
<othomas> though
<othomas> too
<libben> no quotes ?
<libben> http://pastebin.com/365779
<libben> i have the folder
<libben> but why does java-version says 1.4.2 ?
<libben> where is this existing and how can i remove it and get the new java in
<othomas> just do the new one, it will remove the old one..
<othomas> forget makeing it a deb package
<libben> hmm... i get some errors in the beggining when im doing the deb file from a bin file. can be that... anyone has a good deb file?
<othomas> forget that..just do the make executable and then do the ./<filename> thing
<libben> well, problem is i dont know that step =)
<othomas> ok, open konqueror as root..find the file and right click..select properties, select executable, close konqueror.. open root window.. type ./<filename> and then say yes to license prompt
<fabbio> hey
<othomas> hi fabbio
<fabbio> is any kubuntu expert here ?
<fabbio> Helle othomas
<othomas> lol nmot me
<fabbio> :(
<othomas> not too
<libben> othomas: is that all?
<othomas> apokyphos is pretty good but he is away..:(
<fabbio> bah ..
<fabbio> i'll get a solution alone
<fabbio> thanks
<othomas> sorry
<fabbio> :)
<othomas> what's the question?
<fabbio> mmhh ... usb problem
<othomas> eckk..what's the error?
<laszlok> ok find out where the deb installed the java 1.5
<fabbio> is it for me ?
<fabbio> What the point with java ???
<libben> no
<libben> its for me
<fabbio> ok :d
<fabbio> :)
<libben> laszlok: im doing the ./filename.bin now
<othomas> fabbio: what's the error
<fabbio>  <othomas> sorry
<fabbio> well
<othomas>  :)
<fabbio> i don't succeed in getting my usb flash memory visible from the "media center" of Kde
<libben> othomas: still says 1.4.2 when i do a java -version
<fabbio> I can browse it
<fabbio> with a console
<fabbio> in /media/sda1
<fabbio> but it remains invisible in the "media:/" in nautilus
<othomas> fabbio: now that's weird
<fabbio> I was wondering where to configure this ...
<mendred> fabbio: u using breezy>
<mendred> ?
<fabbio> yes
<mendred> see i had the problem today morning
<mendred> then i did an upgrade
<mendred> and it started working
<libben> laszlok: wanna remote my box ? and check in it for a sec... ? i really wanna know what the problem is.
<fabbio> well i did an upgrade yesterday
<othomas> ewww, provocative
<fabbio> but i 'm gonna try afgain
<mendred> othomas : ??
<othomas> just an outside comment..
<othomas>  :)
<mendred> fabbio: breezy is changing real fast..i am like upgrading nearly every 8 to 9 hours
<mendred> :)
<fabbio> ok
<othomas> breezy install hung when it hit my USB drives
<fabbio> thantks
<mendred> othomas: ?
<mendred> othomas: u are doing a fresh install?
<mendred> othomas: i upgraded it from hoary so no issues here
<fabbio> <mendred> I'm not very familiar with kynaptic, but it says that my system is uptodate and doesn't need to be upgraded
<fabbio> maybe have i a bad source list ?
<fabbio> for the repositories ...
<libben> othomas: 
<libben> now what'
<libben> done the part
<_mendred> try reloading 
<_mendred> the package list
<libben> ./file.bin
<_mendred> nah doubt u have a bad source list
<othomas> lot of lag today...whew
<othomas> cya blowjob
<othomas> waves at remaining crowd.. :)
<laszlok> sudo apt-get remove j2se1.4
<laszlok> but it look closely at what is says to make sure it doesnt try to reinstall
<laszlok> another java
<laszlok> it might not recongzine the deb you installed as satisfying java requirments for openoffice
<laszlok> it might be better just to leave j2se1.4 installed, and change the /usr/bin/java link to java1.5
<johlin> I have a problem. When I restart or shut down the computer, first kicker crashes, and then kubuntu can't acess klauncher
<johlin> is this know problem?
<othomas> not that i know of
<fabbio> neither I am
<libben> I dont get it, why cant i get a simple help from anyone ? how to make my java working in breezy?
<othomas> libben: maybe it is because you don't know what the real problem is
<libben> well, im trying to figure it out? =)
<libben> why does java -version spits out that i have 1.4.2
<libben> when i even done the step u said.
<othomas> libben: we understand that, did not mean to seem rude..but it is hard to diagnose without the symptoms
<libben> well, someone wanna point me to a addy that has handmade debs that works?
<libben> i know debian has a place like that.
<libben> any luck for something like that for this.
<othomas> libben: what is the problem? is it just office ur haveing trouble with? does the web say your not up to date?
<libben> azureus wont work. says something about gzip header wrong.... and i have the newest azuerus that needs the newest java
<libben> well, azureus will start and all that...
<libben> but when i download a .torrent and start it in azureus, it tells me about the gzip header.
<othomas> ohhhh
<othomas> dl the new torrent then
<libben> well it happends even on the update part of azureus. so its not the torrent files. its something else
<libben> update part is the tracker plugin to start with
<libben> then ill try to download something else. and those will also generate this output.
<othomas> the problem might be the lawsuits hitting torrent servers..
* wildman is back.
<libben> othomas: well it never appeared on *caugh*cauXP*caugh
<johlin> I have a small problem. Before doing this stupid thing, I could apt-get as myself. But after executing a apt-get command from the "run command"-thing on the menu, it just says that it can't lock /var/lib/apt/lists/lock - acess denied, but it works fine as root, and I can run kynaptic as myself
<slow-motion> hello
<Chousuke> Heh.
<Chousuke> I guess this Megahal doesn't like KDE: 23:28 <@SeppoBot> Chousuke: Ok this "corset" fits much better than kde.
<Chousuke> Everyone's entitled to their own opinion, ;P
<laszlok> johlin: see if any processess are running that lock the file
<laszlok> kill any dpkg or kynaptic
<laszlok> libben: i have time now to do a remote desktop if you want me to check it out
<libben> laszlok: what is it supposed to say if u have installed the newest?
<libben> what does ur java -version say?
<libben> laszlok: what did u do?
<libben> sry, was away... needed to cook for my gf, shes lazy
<laszlok> java version "1.5.0_05"
<laszlok> Java(TM) 2 Runtime Environment, Standard Edition (build 1.5.0_05-b05)
<laszlok> Java HotSpot(TM) Client VM (build 1.5.0_05-b05, mixed mode, sharing)
<libben> ur on breezy?
<libben> getting tired.... thinking of wrestling this problem tomorrow... nn all
<libben> laszlok: ill hook up later.
<_robert> is there any ubuntu equivalence to http://packages.qa.debian.org?
<johlin> this is probloby a really simple question, but anyway. I have a partiton that only root has got rw permissions to, my user has only got read-acess. what exactly do I change to give myself write-acess to that partiton?
<_robert> johlin: sudo su to root and change permissions on the folder you wanny write to
<_hippie> johlin: edited fstab for change?
<laszlok> libben: you still there?
<johlin> _robert: with chmod...right? what flags should I feed it? _hippie: I did, when I couldn't write files to that partition
<seth_k|lappy> Amarok 1.3 is in Breezy; my life is complete
<johlin> amarok won't start for my any longer :(
<johlin> great player though
<johlin> it's bouncing at the mouse-pointer for a few secs, and then just disappears
<florg> amarok doesn't play anything for me :(
<seth_k|lappy> works fine for me
<seth_k|lappy> plays everything
<seth_k|lappy> except protected wmas
<florg> in Breezy?
<seth_k|lappy> yeah
<laszlok> did anyone else notice the breezy repositories are going a lot faster now, or is it just me?
<seth_k|lappy> just you methinks
<seth_k|lappy> or at least not me :P
<seth_k|lappy> I always get really fast speeds
<seth_k|lappy> which repo do you use?
<lonewolff> yeah same here, usually max out my connection no bother when updating
<abbas_sahbaz>  m using kubuntu ppc 5.10 but cd isn't eject
<abbas_sahbaz> on keyboard
<florg> has anyone observed the fact that the kde desktop will not update the symbols when extracting a file on it?
<lonewolff> abbas_sahbaz: you should be able to set that up with hotkeys in the kde setting dialogue, but i've never bother trying
#kubuntu 2005-09-22
<johlin> I can't change owner of /shared (which is mounted partition), and chmodding it 777 still only gives all other read and execute-aces to it. what's wrong?
<johlin> *acess
<florg> johlin: try the options rw,user,exec,gid=XXXX,uid=XXXX in fstab
<johlin> where xxx is my user id?
<florg> yes
<florg> this works for me
<johlin> gid=xxxx also
<johlin> ?
<florg> you may try without
<johlin> okay
<johlin> thanks
<johlin> and what was the command to reload fstab now again?
<florg> first sudo umount -a and then sudo mount -a is the easiest
<johlin> doesn't that unmount / and /home and whatnot?
<florg> not /
<florg> it will show a message that / will not umounted
<johlin> but /home (another partition)
<johlin> ?
<johlin> whatever
<johlin> I'll try then
<florg> yes
<johlin> yeah. that worked
<johlin> many thanks
<florg> np
<johlin> gotta go to bed now, it's late (0:11 to be exact)
<johlin> I'll be back tomorrow
<johlin> bye guys
<_kg> bye
<florg> that's so disappointing - nearly nothing runs decently in kde 3.4.2 :(
<nalioth_zZz> florg: cutting edge hurts sometimes
<florg> really... waht now?
<florg> back to gnome ,)
<snatch> Looking for a way to mount a fat32 drive.
<lonewolff> snatch: mount -t vfat /dev/whatever /mnt/point
<snatch> what about ntfs
<nalioth> !tell snatch about ntfs
<nalioth> snatch: the bot loves you
<slow-motion> bye
<blackflag> haello all :-)
<blackflag> can some say me what is the kdepath ?
<nalioth> kdepath?
<blackflag> Is that correct /usr ?
<blackflag> yes I want to compile a program
<nalioth> type in your konsole echo $PATH
<blackflag> and there is a need for a correct path 
<blackflag> file or directory not found
<blackflag> ?
<nalioth> blackflag: that command works for me
<blackflag> root@ubuntu:~# echo $PATH
<blackflag> /usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin:/usr/X11R6/bin
<blackflag> root@ubuntu:~#                                                              
<nalioth> open a console and type "echo $PATH
<nalioth> there's your path
<blackflag> but there a different pathes
<chavo> blackflag, what are you compiling?
<blackflag> ksirk, knights
<nalioth> blackflag: type "which konqueror"
<chavo> blackflag, do you have kde-devel package installed?
<blackflag> yes
<apokryphos> what's the actual problem?
<apokryphos> The kde prefix is /usr, and doesn't really need to be in your PATH
<apokryphos> you can have the KDEDIRS variable (KDEDIR is technically obsolete), but it's not *really* needed
<apokryphos> on compiling kde programs, though, you should specify --prefix=/usr 
<blackflag> ah okay, but when I comile "make" then there is an error and I get the message rerun ./configure or something like this
<apokryphos> blackflag: can you pastebin the error then?
<apokryphos> and, what is it you're trying to compile?
<blackflag> and I tried it also with --prefix=/usr
<blackflag> moment, runningconfigure again inthe moment
<apokryphos> blackflag: what app?
<blackflag> ksirc, its a game from kde-apps.org
<apokryphos> ksirc is an irc-client, too; heh
<apokryphos> blackflag: you'll need libx11-dev and kde-devel if you don't have them already
<apokryphos> blackflag: are you sure that's the name? I don't see it.
<nalioth> blackflag: you'll need the kde development librarys
<blackflag> yes look here:
<blackflag> http://kde-apps.org/content/show.php?content=21450
<apokryphos> that's ksirK :)
<blackflag> I am the meaning that I have all these devel 's
<blackflag> ups, liitle difference :)
<apokryphos> blackflag: ok, well, let us know any errors you get (if you do)
<blackflag> getting now new errors:
<blackflag> http://pastebin.com/365987
<nalioth> the code apparently wasnt written well
* apokryphos once again can't read anythin' but English properly
<apokryphos> ok, Greek, but it's useless on IRC. :D
<gdh> hehe, unicode!!??!? eh1?!? :)
<gdh> bloody mirc + windows
<apokryphos> yuck
<blackflag> hmm ,but I have always errors with compiling
<blackflag> all what I get from kde-apps.org gives me such errors
<blackflag> so Im the meaning I do it wrong
<blackflag> but what?
<apokryphos> blackflag: looks like dodgy code to me (from my make), but I can't be sure.
<apokryphos> blackflag: what else have you tried?
<apokryphos> kde-apps is a repsitory generally of 3rd-party applications. Don't quite carry the weight of kde things (or others in extragear, often)
<blackflag> kadventure
<apokryphos> blackflag: doesn't kdegames have enough games? ;-)
<blackflag> so I have to search for another kde source?
<blackflag> no, need more action
<apokryphos> another source -- no, not really
<gdh> at least buy an Xbox and warez games for it like any decent human being :)
<gdh> leave a computer for computing :)
<blackflag> and I want some old arcade games
<apokryphos> kde-apps is easily the best out there for 3rd-party kde applications
<blackflag> but why I have such problems?
<blackflag> is that an ubuntu issue?
<apokryphos> blackflag: I don't know about others, but that one seems like dodgy code
<apokryphos> again, as i said, I can't be sure.
<blackflag> okay I try another
<blackflag> moment...
<nalioth> it does appear to be not well coded
<apokryphos> kadventure doesn't provide proper compile source code pack, anyhow. Not sure what it's written in.
<wildman> is there an easy way to 'transform' kubuntu in ubuntu?
<apokryphos> wildman: remove kde or just add gnome?
<wildman> apokryphos: both? :)
<blackflag> trying kxmame, new package out since yesterday
<wildman> just adding gnome will be a good start apokryphos 
<apokryphos> wildman: you can add all ubuntu stuff by installing ubuntu-desktop
<wildman> running synaptic
<wildman> I'm asking cuz I'm having some apps (kicker included) segfaulting on me sporadically
<apokryphos> removing kde stuff... you could use debfoster in conjugation with ubuntu/kubuntu desktop
<apokryphos> ...which would in theory get rid of everything. Pretty much everything would be removed if you remove kdelibs etc
<apokryphos> so you could do that
<apokryphos> hm, weird.
<apokryphos> wildman: what kde version?
<wildman> euh.... kubuntu5.04 x86_64's default
<apokryphos> wildman: install kde 3.4.2
<wildman> 3.4.0-0ubuntu3
<apokryphos> !kde342
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, kde342 is at http://kubuntu.org/hoary-kde-342.php
<wildman> ok...
<wildman> installing kde3.4.2 from that site first... if I keep having pbs, I'll install ubuntu-desktop. thx.
<apokryphos> wildman: yes, just add that repository there, sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<apokryphos> and you're good to go
<wildman> k
<wildman> doin it
<wildman> synaptic couldn't add one of the repos:
<wildman> http://kubuntu.org/hoary-kde342/dists/deb/hoary-updates/binary-amd64/Packages.gz: 404 Not Found
<wildman> http://kubuntu.org/hoary-kde342/dists/deb/main/binary-amd64/Packages.gz: 404 Not Found
<nalioth> wildman: you are out of luck
<apokryphos> wildman: ah, you didn't mention you were on 64-bit
<wildman> yes, I did ;)
<wildman> "euh.... kubuntu5.04 x86_64's default"
<nalioth> wildman: pkgs dont exist yet for ppc and amd64
<apokryphos> yeah, packages weren't made for it
<wildman> see x86_64? ;)
<apokryphos> wildman: heh, must've skipped over it =)
<wildman> no pb
<wildman> ok, installing ubuntu-desktop meanwhile anyway
<apokryphos> alrighty
<wildman> nalioth: any idea on when can I expect amd64 kde3.4.2 pkgs?
<apokryphos> wildman: they probably won't be released at all -- breezy is just around the corner
<apokryphos> (and that will come with them)
<wildman> ok...
<wildman> thx
<apokryphos> 3.5 packs will be for 64-bit too, also, of course.
<nalioth> wildman: i'm sure they are coming. i'm in the same boat (i run ppc)
<wildman> ok
<apokryphos> nalioth: I seriously doubt 3.4.2 packs will be made for hoary
<nalioth> apokryphos: probably not, but i expect to update my array to breezy soon
<gdh> yah, http://releases.ubuntu.com/5.10/ now then upgrade to final in 3 weeks =)
<apokryphos> yah
<apokryphos> No use using the preview now; that's fairly old
<apokryphos> breezy pace is fast =)
<gdh> I guessed as much :)
<gdh> likely to be a 'preview 2' for the ISO-obsessed?
<apokryphos> gdh: nah, straight onto RC, then final release
<apokryphos> !breezyschedule
<ubotu> I guess breezyschedule is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyReleaseSchedule
<wildman> apokryphos: it's implicit in its name ;) (a breeze... ;))
<apokryphos> 8)
<apokryphos> just in case others don't know, 1.3.1 is in breezy now too btw
<apokryphos> err, amarok 1.3.1 that is.
<gdh> I guess the last minute 'can you pleaaaaaaase upload this new version please please please?' are flooding in now?
<apokryphos> Kind of :D
<gdh> ah the process is still young.. 
<gdh> sure those were still pouring in on debian sarge's day of release..
* apokryphos fires up FF 1.5B
<gdh> :)
<apokryphos> gdh: probably more because Mark wanted it in ;-)
<wildman> ok ppl, cya tomorrow, or on Monday
<wildman> have a nice WE !
* wildman is away: bb 2+|
<gdh> apokryphos: haha, then again Mr. Shuttleworth does have a certain level of precedence :) 
<gdh> He has the wallet and he's not afraid to use it.
<apokryphos> hehe
<apokryphos> gdh: he doesn't just have that; he develops too I believe =)
<apokryphos> he is an experienced Linux user
<apokryphos> started off with Slackware many years ago
<gdh> apokryphos: while I'm on it then,.. any chance of getting libsynce0 in? 0.9.1 is in debian sid..
<gdh> I know, he's been a Deb devel since $longtime :)
<apokryphos> "got drunk one night and installed it", or something, he said. 8)
<gdh> apokryphos: 0.9.0 is nearly a year old.. 0.9.1 has tons of fixes :)
<txema> alguien habla castellano?
* wildman is back.
<nalioth> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<wildman> txema: s
<nalioth> woops
<gdh> txema: #kubuntu-es, por favor :)
<nalioth> mi disculpa
<wildman> ubotu: hispanoparlantes ;)
<ubotu> wildman: I haven't a clue
<txema> hola wildman
<apokryphos> gdh: you should request it =)
<gdh> apokryphos: Am I likely to be laughed at and 'yeh right' at this point?
<wildman> txema: hola, pero mejor que la sigas en kubuntu-es, si no sera una falta de respeto al resto.
<txema> acabo de instalar linux y no se como va nada... me he bajado el amule pero no se como intalarlo... una ayuda??
* wildman is away: bb 2+| (for real now ;))
<txema> ok, , how can I go there?
<apokryphos> gdh: for breezy now? Probably, yes :D
<apokryphos> txema: /join #kubuntu-es
<txema> thanks
<nalioth> apokryphos: there is a #kubuntu-es?
<gdh> apokryphos: bah :)
<nalioth> apokryphos: amule is platform independent, he may get better service in #ubuntu-es
<apokryphos> nalioth: yup, there is.
<apokryphos> nalioth: sorry, didn't see the actual question. Yeah, he probably would.
<txema> thank you wild man; Ie gone there; but maybe there is nobody; I think Il ask for help to some mine friend
<nalioth> txema: try #ubuntu-es
<apokryphos> txema: you can also join ubuntu-es, as suggested. Just by typing /join #ubuntu-es
<gdh> if using Konversation you can just click the channel name :)
<txema> thank you
<nalioth> txema: da nada
<apokryphos> hm, new ff looks exactly the same but seems a lot faster -- cool stuff.
<gdh> steps in the right direction :)
<gdh> with people preferring IE because it opens *instantly* rather than a 1 second wait.. it's hardly surprising people prefer MS Office instant-Word than OpenOffice's 10-second+ wait
<apokryphos> OO-wait is a shame, indeed.
<apokryphos> IE is a bit of a joke
<gdh> yeh, you're already running 80% of the code :)
<apokryphos> Web development is just so frustrating for new users (and ones who knwo their stuff, even, of course), when they have to worry about the 3 different ways their site looks 
<gdh> I'm a sysadmin not a coder so am naive about such things.. does XHTML and CSS not fix most of the old 'NS / IE' problems?
<apokryphos> not at all
<gdh> poor :/
<apokryphos> it'll be slightly better in IE 7 hopefully
<apokryphos> no support for PNGs for so long! Quite a joke.
<apokryphos> gdh: it would be if it would comply more to the actual standards
* apokryphos wonders how it'd do on the acid2 test
<gdh> Hm, I thought IE supported PNG since 5.5 ?
<apokryphos> not transparent ones
<gdh> ah yes :)
<apokryphos> you'll get a horid grey/black image
<apokryphos> it also doesn't support random other thing slike css image rollovers
<hon> my inkscape seems to be broken under breezy :(
<apokryphos> there's a few javascript hacks to get around it now, as far as I've seen, but that's annoying, itself.
<apokryphos> hon: descriptive ;-)
<hon> yeah ;) trying to figure out what's not included ;)
<apokryphos> hon: you mean the actual package or the installation?
<apokryphos> mine seems to run fine
<hon> press Ctrl+Shift+A in inks
* apokryphos does
<hon> ok I just found what's missing. it needs xml-xql parser from universe.
<hon> did yours break?
<hon> or you have xql parser installed?
<apokryphos> I don't have it, but no break
<apokryphos> I doubt it'd break if you didn't have something (and that would be a bug, anyhow)
<apokryphos> it should depend on things it needs
<hon> seems that like someone has removed xql parser from breezy very recently (after the preview release, because I installed breezy from a dvd image dated 12 Sept)
<hon> (or at least from inkscape's dependencies
<apokryphos> yup, not in the repos; at least, not under that name
<apokryphos> but evidently it doesn't seem to need it (I don't have it, and it works)
<blackflag> okay, kxmame compilation gives me new errors
<blackflag> no successfull compillation possible
<blackflag> going to bed now
<blackflag> new try tommorrow
<blackflag> good night
<apokryphos> blackflag: what error?
<Foodcoman> Good evening.
<nettilus> naunsa
<Fonzi> hi all
<rEn^tAw> halOW
<Fonzi> what is adept?
<apokryphos> !adept
<ubotu> Adept (successor of Kapture) is a package manager for Kubuntu. See http://web.ekhis.org/adept.html
<Fonzi> ahh
<apokryphos> Fonzi: it's going to be default in Breezy
<rEn^tAw> naunsa mani iost
<_nyn_> hi all. does anyone know of windows way to 'cat' together a file that has been split using gnu 'split'?
<_nyn_> i'm rescuing a windows friend...
<_nyn_> and come on, i can't believe i'm gonna have to install cygwin just to do that...
<nalioth> _nyn_: cygwin?
<_nyn_> other ideas?
<nalioth> _nyn_: search www.freewarehome.com   or www.gnu.org for a windows build of cat
<_nyn_> thanks!
<Foodcoman> did you try  'cat source.file > Dest.file'    ?
<nalioth> Foodcoman: _nyn_ is on a windows box
<_nyn_> well, do they have 'cat' in windows?
<nalioth> _nyn_: no they dont
<_nyn_> i'm not, my friend is :)
<_nyn_> poor, cute french girl
<_nyn_> :)
<Foodcoman> I have put text from bat files appended to logs. How did I do that?
<Foodcoman> Binary would be a problem.
<Foodcoman> type test.txt > dest.txt  works.
<_nyn_> type! that's it!
<Foodcoman> type is like cat, but limited
<_nyn_> but isn't there a problem with binary files... different line endings...
<_nyn_> hmm...
<_nyn_> but yes, i just remembered, unixutls.zip has cat!
<Foodcoman> Yeah that what I was thinking.
<_nyn_> oh, it's 3:44 here in paris, i'm so sleepy... that explains something
<Foodcoman> Unix always has the true powertoys.
<_nyn_> thanks anyway!
<_nyn_> :)
<_nyn_> good night!
<_martin> help!
<sproingie> cause i need somebody!
<_martin> how i add ksinaptyc sources????
<sproingie> you edit sources.list
<_martin> ok
<_martin> but where are the urls for upgrades?
<sproingie> for kubuntu?
<_martin> yes
<_martin> 2.6.10-5-386
<sproingie> deb http://kubuntu.org/hoary-kde341 breezy-updates main
<_martin> join #kubuntu-es
<_martin> sorry :)
<sproingie> no habla
<_martin> thanks aproingie
<_martin> thanks sproingie :P
<sproingie> np
<Foodcoman> sproingie: Would you know what breezy repo would have dvd:rip and transcode?
<Foodcoman> I have added some and uncommented all the unsupported to no avail....
<sproingie> i don't know any breezy repos other than the official ones
<Foodcoman> Patients will work as well, I just happen to be able to ditch the wife for the weekend and getting a little quality computer time you know.
<Foodcoman> I suppose as the final arrives the repo's will start to manifest themselves.
<sproingie> i'm never any good at finding third party repos.  people point me at them when i have problems is all
<Foodcoman> I know what you mean, but its either a repo, or I become good at compiling and that is a pain with Breezy.
<sproingie> i find myself compiling everything i can't get from official
<Foodcoman> Lots of older Gcc G++ and libc stuff.
<sproingie> life's too short to waste it fighting the package manager
<sproingie> yack, having to compile old g++ code is bad tho
<Foodcoman> hahaha, guess I need to learn configure make make install better and where everything goes eh?
* sproingie has code at work that demands gcc 2.9 with stlport, and nothing else
* Foodcoman need to hire and servant to help with his linux hobby.
<sproingie> that in itself is tolerable, until you get into version skew with libstdc++
<nida> reg nick
<nida> <!DOCTYPE html PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD XHTML 1.0 Strict//EN" "DTD/xhtml1-strict.dtd">
<nida> <body><B><I>       /msg nickserv set unfilt</I></B></body>
* sproingie blinks
* Foodcoman blinks also.
<Foodcoman> nida: Need some help?
<nida> helllo
<nida> yes???
<Foodcoman> sproingie: Is great at helping.
<Foodcoman> =)
<nida> helllooo
<nida> i need help
<sproingie> !ask
<sproingie> foo
<sproingie> ubotu, tell nida about ask
<nida> ano
<nida> pataka lng k dinha
<s2> hi
<nida> dont know how to use this IRC
<apokryphos> Ouch, direct opposition (cold feelings) from Murdoch to Ubuntu -- never knew that was the case.
<nida> ??????????
<nida> help!!!!!!!!!
<sproingie> nida: JUST ASK
<Foodcoman> We see you.
<nida> nick mitch
<s2> nick jeck
<Foodcoman> Type your question in the little box you typed hello.
<sproingie> nick nack paddywack
<apokryphos> as _s1_: please don't be annoying.
<Foodcoman> all server commands start with a  slash      /
<_s1_> then?
<Foodcoman> like    /help
<_s1_> i c
* sproingie really needs to turn off conference mode.  can't even see people renick
<apokryphos> _s1_: if you have a question, ask and be patient.
<jecar> nick jecar
<_s1_> ok
<_s1_> nick nida
* sproingie sighs.  maybe he can practice on another channel
<Foodcoman> http://freenode.net/faq.shtml
<jecar> hi
<apokryphos> hi jecar
* sproingie is starting to think he's just an annoybot
<nida> how to registerd the nick?
<jecar> hello
<jecar> asl pls.
<apokryphos> nida: /msg nickserv register <password>
<nida> thank u
<apokryphos> jecar: err
<lascar> here's my problem: sound is fine in day-to-day linux, but when I play games under cedega, i get no sound
<Foodcoman> May I message you directly sproingie?
<lascar> any takers?
<sproingie> Foodcoman: i'm sort of distracted at the moment
<Foodcoman> sproingie: 10-4
<jecar> nick jeck
<apokryphos> jecar: what are you trying to do?
<Foodcoman> try /nick nickyouwant
<jecar> im trying to rigestr in nick
<apokryphos> jecar: /msg nickserv register <password>
<jecar> cn u tech me
<jecar> thanks
<jelai> saba dha jecar
<jelai> samok kaau ka
<jelai> tae ka
<apokryphos> jelai: English only here please.
<jelai> ok
<jelai> jecar known to me bisaya
<jecar> ya im speaking
<jecar> enlish
<seth_k|lappy> meh, after latest breezy upgrade I'm stuck at 1280x1024
<seth_k|lappy> odd
<jelai> mitchang
<apokryphos> seth_k|lappy: reconfigure your x
<s19> awtssssssssss
<seth_k|lappy> apokryphos, already did
<s19> naku
<jelai> hahahha
<jelai> hay nalang
<seth_k|lappy> apokryphos, then tried editing by hand; my 1400 x 1050 mode was already there but it won't go up to it
<jelai> ausss
<jelai> hearty ka jan
<seth_k|lappy> I call X hax
<apokryphos> jelai: English only in here please, as I said.
* mode/#kubuntu [+o apokryphos]  by ChanServ
<jelai> helllo
<jelai> people of the philippines
<jelai> kapoy oi
<nalioth> jelai: en #ubuntu-ph, please
* mode/#kubuntu [-o apokryphos]  by apokryphos
<seth_k|lappy> anyways apokryphos, methinks just X bug
<jeck> hello
<jeck> to all of you
<jeck> hi
<jeck> jesusfish
<jeck> helo
<jeck> to all of you
<hearty> tae nimo
<jeck> baho
<hearty> dili masbtan
<apokryphos> jeck: you've said hi many times; please don't flood the channel =)
<hearty> asa mn ni gikan na planet oi
<apokryphos> And guys, I don't really want to say it again -- this channel is English only.
<jeck> im trying to register the nick
<seth_k|lappy> they're the same person
<apokryphos> gah, indeed
<jeck> can u tech me
* mode/#kubuntu [+o seth_k|lappy]  by ChanServ
<apokryphos> jeck: I already told you
<jeck> but its not workin
<apokryphos> jeck: /msg nickserv register <password>
<jeck> but i cannot enter to the private room
<seth_k|lappy> you're still not registered
<jeck> i try already
<apokryphos> jeck: which room?
<jeck> here
<jeck> in the kubunto channel
<apokryphos> jeck: this is not a secret channel
<seth_k|lappy> i'm reallllly close to muting him; he's just toying with you
* apokryphos sighs
<jeck> i cannot sent private meseges 
<apokryphos> jeck: because you're not registered.
<jeck> ya
<jeck> can u teach me
<seth_k|lappy> like I said; toying with you
<apokryphos> jeck: read this: www.freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<jeck> the corect procedure of registration
<seth_k|lappy> hmmm, the ati driver works, but not the fglrx driver, and it just got upgraded. fglrx issue. bugzilla time.
<apokryphos> seth_k|lappy: flgrx has had issues for quite some time there, no?
<apokryphos> here on NVidia I've generally been ok, though many report just broken Xs still
<seth_k|lappy> apokryphos, not until today. I just upgraded and then when i restarted, wrong resolution
<seth_k|lappy> apokryphos, my nvidia machine is still happy too
<s2> jeck:/msg nickserv register<lariba>
<apokryphos> hm, annoying
<apokryphos> s2: lose the jeck: prefix, type exactly this (without the quotes):   /msg nickserv register password
<apokryphos> where password is obviously the password you want. You might not want to have lariba anymore ;-)
<jakedahn> hi all
<irvin> hello kubuntu!
<irvin> nice day it is
<jakedahn> can someone point me to a link  that will explain the apt-get system
<jakedahn> or just explain it in here?
<irvin> jakedahn: in debian docs
<jakedahn> link?
<seth_k|lappy> jakedahn, http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/apt-howto/ch-apt-get.en.html
<jakedahn> thankyou
<seth_k|lappy> synaptic and kynaptic are two front-ends for the apt package management system
<irvin> seth_k|lappy: gee that was fast
<seth_k|lappy> irvin, I actually was going for the link before you said anything :P
<irvin> you beat me to it
<irvin> :-)
<jakedahn> lol
* mode/#kubuntu [-o seth_k|lappy]  by ChanServ
<irvin> i'm so happy. i just finished migrating an internet shop to kubuntu
<seth_k|lappy> sweet
<apokryphos> =)
<apokryphos> nice
<jakedahn> nice
<seth_k|lappy> what are you using for billing management
<seth_k|lappy> that was always my barrier
<irvin> openkiosk
<irvin> openkiosk.sourceforge.net
<jakedahn> well ya gotta love linux for things like that
<jakedahn> lol
<irvin> where can i find docs about adept?
<seth_k|lappy> irvin, not management, billing management... like invoices and stuff ;)
<seth_k|lappy> http://web.ekhis.org/adept.html is about all there is, irvin 
<apokryphos> Not much to know, really, at the moment.
<jeck> hello
<jeck> hello
<jeck> hello
<seth_k|lappy> hm, apokryphos, is this my relevant line?
<seth_k|lappy> (WW) fglrx(0): Specified desktop setup not supported: 8
* mode/#kubuntu [+o apokryphos]  by ChanServ
<jeck> how
<apokryphos> jeck: please stop being annoying
<apokryphos> last warning
<apokryphos> seth_k|lappy: yup, looks like it
<jeck> second waring
<apokryphos> oO
<apokryphos> seth_k|lappy: not entirely sure if bug reports are always worth it
<apokryphos> they change X like three times a day :D
<seth_k|lappy> apokryphos, according to mdz this was a major version increment during freeze, hence yay for problems
<apokryphos> ohh
<seth_k|lappy> it's the fglrx driver that had version++, not X
<seth_k|lappy> so it's all good =)
* apokryphos stumps his head
<seth_k|lappy> s2 = jeck btw
<apokryphos> yah
<seth_k|lappy> if you don't mute him i'm about to :P
<s2> nick jeck
<s2> nickserv jeck
<apokryphos> seth_k|lappy: hovering over it 8)
<seth_k|lappy> hehe
<s2> nick jeck
* mode/#kubuntu [+b *!*@210.213.144.109]  by apokryphos
<irvin> adept is just a front end for apt?
<seth_k|lappy> yep
<apokryphos> irvin: pretty much
<seth_k|lappy> it will hopefully supplant kynaptic
<seth_k|lappy> iirc
* mode/#kubuntu [-o apokryphos]  by apokryphos
* apokryphos thinks it's ok, but doesn't like it that much
* seth_k|lappy neither
<apokryphos> Still preferring KPackage if I have to venture into GUI atm
<apokryphos> None of them are really ideal
<apokryphos> adept is in feature freeze now, as I recall :/
<apokryphos> seems pretty lacking feature-wise :(
<compfreak221> hey can someone help me with this issue? http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v615/jakedahn/sounderror.png
<irvin> i see. but its not really for me. i prefer the konsole
<irvin> :-)
<apokryphos> irvin: for packages, same here =)
<compfreak221> anyone?
<seth_k|lappy> compfreak221, get rid of esd
<seth_k|lappy> compfreak221, it was less than 1 minute between your replies, someone will help you if you give it a few minutes ;)
<seth_k|lappy> compfreak221, then sudo apt-get install libesd-alsa0
* apokryphos wonders if you'd create two posts within a minute on a forum with that :P
<seth_k|lappy> libesd-alsa0 will create the /dev/dsp link you need, methinks
<apokryphos> Still actually a bug if that comes up, I should think.
<seth_k|lappy> apokryphos, I think it comes up when you don't have kubuntu-desktop installed. otherwise dependencies fall into place
<seth_k|lappy> yep apokryphos, it's definitely an ATI upstream problem. ATI confirms it on their bugzilla. now just waiting time =)
<apokryphos> ah
<apokryphos> cool
<seth_k|lappy> shame too b/c these new drivers look really good
<seth_k|lappy> lots of fixes
<apokryphos> They're apparently better with bugs now
<apokryphos> In the past took *ages* (if it wasn't ignored completely)
<apokryphos> got a response today about them fixing PyKDE dependency problems (around 5 months after I reported it)
<seth_k|lappy> haha
<apokryphos> the more annoying one is an Nvidia bug I get
<apokryphos> the binaries apparently aren't completely compatible with the way they have their X
<apokryphos> I think one of the devs tried to blame it on nvidia, which is patently not the case. It's annoying, since it means I have to remove nvidia-glx every time I recompile kde svn (and some other kde stuff)
<seth_k|lappy> compfreak221, please do not query me. Just post your questions in the general channel :)
<seth_k|lappy> that way everyone can help
<compfreak221> ok sorry
<seth_k|lappy> no problem
<compfreak221> im new here :D
<seth_k|lappy> yep :D no worries
<seth_k|lappy> okay, so you installed libesd-alsa0?
<compfreak221> so what did you mean by get rid of esd?
<compfreak221> no i didnt
<seth_k|lappy> "sudo killall esd"
<seth_k|lappy> ok, kill esd, then install libesd-alsa0
<seth_k|lappy> then I forget if that will start esd back up for you or not
<compfreak221> like apt-get install libesd-alsa0 ?
<seth_k|lappy> yes, with a "sudo"
<compfreak221> if i am in a root shell in the console do i need to sudo?
<apokryphos> compfreak221: nope
<compfreak221> okie
<Angel-SL> is it ok to install GNOME on KUbuntu
<seth_k|lappy> sure
<compfreak221> got another question about sudo, what does it do? just give you root permissions for the command?
<seth_k|lappy> I installed KDE on ubuntu, Angel-SL 
<crimsun> you can do anything you wish, Angel-SL, it's your distro
<seth_k|lappy> compfreak221, yes, it escalates your user to root for that command only
<apokryphos> Angel-SL: of course
<Angel-SL> seth_k|lappy: so you installed KDE on GNOME?
<compfreak221> ok, im still kinda new to the command line thing
<apokryphos> compfreak221: you should only use sudo for commands that *need* to be run with root perms
<compfreak221> and im trying to get out of the flow of my mac
<apokryphos> Angel-SL: I have them both here too
<compfreak221> ok
<Angel-SL> ok
<seth_k|lappy> Angel-SL, you don't install KDE "on" Gnome, you just install both window managers.
<seth_k|lappy> Angel-SL, I just happened to have gnome first
<apokryphos> seth_k|lappy: more than just WMs :P
<seth_k|lappy> apokryphos, word :P
<seth_k|lappy> but for purposes of illustration
<seth_k|lappy> rawr
<apokryphos> full-blown powerful desktop environments :D
<seth_k|lappy> hehe
<Angel-SL> some gnome files are 404'ed
<apokryphos> ?
<compfreak221> ?
<compfreak221> i dont get it
<apokryphos> Angel-SL: make sure you sudo apt-get update before you install them
<compfreak221> ill be back in a bit im gonna reboot
<seth_k|lappy> here's a lesson kids, you never have to reboot unless you're swapping kernels
<jakedahn> im back
* apokryphos decides he has to call it a night. Zzz
<irvin> nite apokryphos 
<irvin> i'm on another shop doing this migration thingy
<irvin> afterwards i'll be more happier
<irvin> :-)
<jakedahn> sooo....
<jakedahn> does anyone prefer gnome over kde?
<irvin> no
<irvin> i'm more comfortable with kde
<irvin> but that's a matter of personal choice
<lascar> what's the best bang-for-your-buck soundcard that someone would recommend?
<stang> anyone know where I can browse the packages for apt-get?
<nalioth> stang: packages.ubuntu.com
<stang> nalioth: thx
<stang> anyway to install ndiswrapper via apt-get?
<nalioth> stang: yes
<nalioth> !tell stang about sources
<stang> nalioth: again, thank you 
<nalioth> np
<stang> looks like I was only able to get the ndiswrapper-tools from the source and not the ndiswrappersystem itself
<nalioth> !ndiswrapper
<ubotu> ndiswrapper is, like, totally, a way to support Windows wirless drivers, but it is buggy compared to native support. More info at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HowToSetUpNdiswrapper
<musashi> hi everybody
<stang> one of these days I'm going to make a !noob script for myself! ;) thx again
<musashi> is anyone available to help me out ATM?
<nalioth> musashi: ask and someone can wake up
<musashi> k, i have 2 harddrives installed in my box, is kubuntu able to read to hard drives at once?
<stang> naliioth: thx for the help, if I win a million dollarss you'de gete 200,000 and Kubuntu would get 200,000
<musashi> because i have been searching for hours my second HD now, and i cant seem to find it anywhere
<musashi> a little help here?..
<nalioth> musashi: open a terminal
<nalioth> musashi: bemoaning your lack of answers from the channel is counterproductive
<nalioth> musashi: type in the terminal 'sudo fdisk -l'
<stang> brb, switching to wireless
<seth_k|lappy> meh, Breezy X is definitely MIA today... there went my NVidia desktop as well
<seth_k|lappy> so now we're down to bad resolution on the laptop and no X on the desktop :)
<musashi> hmmm, i finally see it, but i cant open it. it says: "Could not mount device. The reported error was: mount: cantfind /dev/hdb in /ect/mtab"
<hussam> seth_k|lappy: X is working for me on breezy, what build of xorg are you using? 6.8.2-67 ?
<nalioth> musashi: what is it formated as?
<musashi> you mean the file system?
<musashi> well i just moved from windows XP, so i guess its ntfs
<nalioth> !tell musashi about ntfs
<seth_k|lappy> hussam, yeah, -67
<seth_k|lappy> hussam, I just wait for the next update I think, no worries :)
<Angel-SL> how do i uninstall a program that was installed by root using make install
<seth_k|lappy> Angel-SL, you can't, easily. That's why compiling from source is bad (unless you use checkinstall, sometimes)
<hussam> seth_k|lappy: could it be you just need to dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg ?
<Angel-SL> seth_k|lappy: wel, how?
<seth_k|lappy> hussam, nah. Already did that... I've been fixing X by hand all the way through breezy so I'm pretty versed in it :P
<musashi> i am suppose to run that aplication with the terminal right
<seth_k|lappy> hussam, i get some xinit errors about failure starting session
<musashi> cause if iam, iam getting "permission denied"
<Angel-SL> seth_k|lappy: how do i?
<Angel-SL> do i delete it from usr/bin
<nalioth> musashi: you'll need to run it using sudo
<hussam> Angel-SL: some programs provide a make uninstall option
<nalioth> musashi: there are instructions in it, if you read it in a text editor
<seth_k|lappy> Angel-SL, but if not (which is likely), it's installed itself all over your filesystem
<seth_k|lappy> Angel-SL, if you really want to delete, it'll be more then just removing it from usr bin
<Angel-SL> well it was a program i created
<Angel-SL> hrm
<Angel-SL> i only want to re-create it
<musashi> sudo eh? does it comes with kubuntu r do i have to download it?
<musashi> or*
<Angel-SL> musashi: comes with all distros i might say
<nalioth> !tell musashi about sudo
<hussam> seth_k|lappy: is kaffeine working for you on Breezy?
<seth_k|lappy> hussam, yep
<seth_k|lappy> as is amarok
<hussam> seth_k|lappy: it's crashing a lot and it runs the install check everytime I start kaffeine
<hussam> seth_k|lappy: I got it ~/.kde/share/apps/kaffeine/wizard_stamp_v0.5 is not being created when you run kaffeine for the first time
<hussam> seth_k|lappy: and it crashes way too much
<Angel-SL> uh
<hater2win> anybody program in java here?
<nikkia> hater2win: yes
<nalioth> nikkia: you're up early (or online early)
<hater2win> nikkia: what IDE do you use in nix?
<nikkia> nalioth: been up an hour, went to bed early and hence woke up early
<nikkia> hater2win: eclipse
<nikkia> altho, i don't use it as an IDE per se
<nalioth> nikkia: ah, welcome to saturday
<nikkia> i do all my editing in emacs, then save, hit 'refresh' in eclipse, then run in eclipse
<hater2win> ooo
<nikkia> eclipse's text editor widget is just too memory hungry
<hater2win> nikkia: i have eclipse on win, but which of these JREs do i need to linux:http://java.sun.com/j2ee/1.4/download.html#sdk
<nikkia> hater2win: are you sure you need J2EE ?
<nikkia> anyway, J2EE will only install properly on selected versions of redhat
<hater2win> *Shrug* im not sure WHAT i need, i followed some links, ended up there and got stuck
<nikkia> hater2win: well, *what* are you trying to develop ?
<hater2win> java, just some basic java stuff involving classes, etc
<nikkia> hater2win: then go to java.sun.com, and follow the links for J2SE 5.0
<hater2win> kk, ty
<nikkia> and get the JDK for that
<nikkia> then install it per :
<nikkia> !java
<ubotu> java is probably to install Java please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Java
<hater2win> i wish NetBeans supported the freaking scanner class, cuz then id just download the pack
<nikkia> hater2win: the page you were at, J2EE, is for the enterprise edition, which is for developing server side java stuff
<nikkia> ie, its like ASP
<hater2win> ah, my bad
<nikkia> and if you really want to do that, you're better off using eclipse and eclipse's built in tomcat server, probably, anyway, unless you NEED J2EE (ie, you're doing corporate J2EE work)
<hater2win> ah, nope, nothing like that yet lol
<nikkia> as i said, J2EE will only work on selected versions of redhat (selected versions of RHEL even)
<nikkia> you could perhaps shoe-horn it into an ubuntu system somehow, but it'd be tricky, it depends on a lot of specific library/apache version stuff
<hater2win> yeh, i dun wanna mess with that crap right now
<nikkia> from my experience, it won't even install on the latest RHEL :)
<hater2win> lol
<hater2win> how much java do you know
<nikkia> a fair bit
<nikkia> but i don't do much with the built in UI stuff
<hater2win> nice
<nikkia> so its mostly 'language' knowledge
<hater2win> do you know c++?
<nikkia> yes
<hater2win> well
<hater2win> yeah you would
<hater2win> theyre alot alike
<hater2win> well
<hater2win> "language" is what differes
<nikkia> hater2win: i've been programming C++ since 1990ish
<hater2win> heh
<hater2win> you know how
<hater2win> in C++
<hater2win> you can dynamically allocate?
<hater2win> so like
<nikkia> new/delete
<hater2win> yeah
<hater2win> what does java use for that kind of thing?
<nikkia> 'new'
<nikkia> you don't delete in java, you just stop using the object, and it gets garbage collected
<hater2win> ah, same thing then
<hater2win> ooo i see
<hater2win> well thats good
<hater2win> no seg faults then :)
<nikkia> so you'd do something like...
<nikkia> String blah = new String(); // do something with blah...        blah = null;
<hater2win> i see i see
<nikkia> (or you can just stop using the reference if the scope of 'blah' is limited)
<hater2win> i was wanting to write this application that manages my bank accounts
<hater2win> not that i couldnt use online banking, but sometimes my payments lag behind and i need up to date stuff that i can enter as soon as i get home and KNOW how much i have in the bank etc
<hater2win> not that i couldnt use quicken (for win) or some linux equal, but ya know... itd be fun to program something for myself, ya know?
<nikkia> yeah, the problem there is going to be getting the data from the online banking site
<nalioth> program it not to eat memory if left running more than 5 minutes
<hater2win> nikkia: well i figure if i start using it, i wont ever have to look at it, i will always know what it is that i have because i just just choose to update my data, key in all my transactions (which usually isn't more than 4 or 5 per day) and then let it update itself
<hater2win> whoa... wouldnt it be awesome to make it use like a mySQL DB? is that possible?
<hater2win> so i could access it from anywhere
<nikkia> hater2win: yes, very possible
<hater2win> Is programming Java for the web same as clientside java?
<Lichte> I'm getting an error with KAudioCreator that says "Malformed URL . "
<Lichte> anyone seen this ?
<nikkia> hater2win: there are some major differences, but some of it is similar
<hater2win> Lichte: ive never seen it
<hater2win> nikkia: you like java or c++ better?
<nikkia> *shrug* doesn't matter much for me
<nikkia> so it depends really on what i'm doing :)
<hater2win> ah i see
<nikkia> hater2win: i wouldn't write my soft-synths in Java, for example
<hater2win> nikkia: soft-synths?
<nalioth> hater2win: nikkia writes musical instruments
<hater2win> nice
<hater2win> nikkia2win
<spiral> hi
<hater2win> yo
<hater2win> nikkia:  whats the diff between j2re and jre?
<nikkia> hater2win: '2' :)
<hater2win> lol
<nikkia> hater2win: JRE = Java Runtime Environment
<nikkia> J2RE = The Java 2 Runtime Environment
<nikkia> since Java2 has been standard for a long time now, any JRE you get will be for Java 2, most likely
<hater2win> ah isee
<nikkia> you do not want the JRE itself tho
<nikkia> you want the JDK, which includes the JRE, if you're going to write java programs
<hater2win> ah ok
<hater2win> thanks for clearing that up
<hater2win> nikkia:  best place to install JDK?
<nikkia> hater2win: best thing to do, is use the instructions for ubuntu...
<nikkia> !java
<ubotu> it has been said that java is to install Java please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Java
<nikkia> follow the bit there about  building new versions
<hater2win> ah ok
<nikkia> that way, you can easily remove/upgrade the jdk later
<hater2win> yeah, checkinstall2win
<nalioth> checkinstall is quite handy in a quick and dirty sort of way
<nikkia> yeah, but make-jpkg isn't quite so quick and dirty :)
<nalioth> they both have their place
<hater2win> nalioth: how so?
<nikkia> gah, why is kcharselect such a big pile o crap ?
<hater2win> lol
<nikkia> hater2win: having to change the unicode 'page' is a pain in the arse
<nikkia> it also lacks the character-name display that i believe OSX's character selector has
<hater2win> hmm
<hater2win> interesting
<nikkia> i mean, i can remember that page 80 is slap-bang in the middle of the japanese characters....
<nikkia> but then i have to page up or down looking for the character i want
<hater2win> lol
<nalioth> make-jpkg iirc is for making java packages
<nikkia> it'd also be nice to have a nice side-page that displayed JDIC like info about the character
<nalioth> checkinstall is for use instead of "make install" on regular source pkgs
<hater2win> nalioth: ah, duh =/
<nikkia> eg:   3D77 [2987:8f97]  U5973 B38 G1 S3 F151 N1185 V1173 H3418 DK2135 L98 K178 O114 DO62 MN6036 MP3.0612 E35 IN102 DS32 DH41 DT19 DC60 DJ68 DB2.13 DG423 P4-3-4 I3e0.1 Q4040.0 DR1769 Ynu:3 Yru3 Wnyeo Wyeo      T1     woman; female SOD
<hater2win> that would be nice
<hater2win> holy crap that first symbol looks like the blair witch project symbol
<Chousuke> Heh.
<Chousuke> Interesting nanori.
<nikkia> hater2win: heh, yeah, but its the chinese (root) character for 'woman'
<ztonzy> sorry to bother with a simple question, but where can I find HOWTO Pages for creating *.deb from *.tar.gz ?
<Chousuke> from sources?
<Chousuke> google for debian new maintainer's guide
<hater2win> ztonzy: you can compile from source and use checkinstall to create a .deb
<Chousuke> nikkia: character selector probably isn't the best way to look up info for a kanji.
<nikkia> ztonzy: its a complicated situation... if the .tar.gz is a slackware style package, you can use alien, otherwise you can *maybe* use checkinstall, or it might involve more detailed hacking
<ztonzy> oops
<nikkia> Chousuke: i know, i'm saying it SHOULD be :)
<ztonzy> I used scons to compile it
<nikkia> Chousuke: what i'm saying is, 1) its UI sucks
<Chousuke> It's meant for selecting characters : 
<ztonzy> and to pack it with 'scons release'
<nikkia> Chousuke: 2) it would be nice if it could show a) a large form of the character, b) detailed info (if available) on the character
<ztonzy> hater2win, "checkinstall"  how ?
<nikkia> Chousuke: well, i'd see the 'detailed info' as an option
<nikkia> Chousuke: ie, the base UI would be similar to how it is now, without the silly 'table' control....
<hater2win> ztony: you ./configure, then you make, and instead of make install you do          sudo check install
<hater2win> err
<hater2win> sudo checkinstall
<nikkia> Chousuke: and there would be an option (menu/button) to open a pane with a large (say 70pt) representation of the char + detailed info
<Chousuke> hmm
<ztonzy> hater2win, well I use scons as buildsystem
<Chousuke> like in OS X? :P
<nikkia> Chousuke: see, for some of the more complex pictographs, the image in the chooser is too small
<nikkia> Chousuke: yes, exactly :)
* Chousuke is just looking at the  character in Character Palette
<ztonzy> hater2win, however I could try build with make as well, make a fresg cvs :)
<hater2win> heh
<nikkia> Chousuke: character palette is a good example of what kcharselect *should* function like, IMO
<hater2win> ztonzy: its the only way i know how to make a .deb
<Chousuke> heh. :P
<Chousuke> making .debs from sources isn't that difficult with simple packages.
<nikkia> Chousuke: its quite obvious, looking at it, that kcharselect is a hacked ASCII chooser
<nikkia> Chousuke: ie, the unicode stuff is a blatent afterthought
<Chousuke> :/
<nikkia> and for the basic ASCII, even the ISO-8859-1 stuff, it works reasonably well
<Chousuke> I love the "related characters" view in Character palette
<nikkia> but switch to, say, unicode table 102, and tell me you could use that for selecting a character in there
<nikkia> at that font size, they all look pretty much the same
<Chousuke> haha
<Chousuke> all I'm missing is instructions on how to input those characters with a keyboard.
<nikkia> Chousuke: you can't :(
<Chousuke> nikkia: sure you can. :P
<Chousuke> wtf.
<nikkia> Chousuke: as far as i know, X has no standard method for entering unicode numbers directly
<nikkia> you could switch to a japanese keyboard layout, but that is still limited
<Chousuke> I mean, with an input method?
<nikkia> its one of the reasons why X has traditionally had a hard time in asia
<Chousuke> unicode Japanese has characters for ?! and !?
<Chousuke> I mean, not separate ? an !
<Chousuke> but their own characters.
<Chousuke> also for !! and ??
<johan> How do I find out if kubuntu has got alsa built into kernel, or uses the alsa-driver?
<crimsun> johan: it uses whatever ALSA modules are present. By default, these are the modules distributed with the kernel.
<crimsun> johan: alsa-source is available in universe.
<crimsun> note that Breezy will ship with the in-kernel ALSA slightly newer than what's available in alsa-source.
<nalioth> crimsun: where is amaranth?
<crimsun> nalioth: I think he was moving for university, but don't quote me on it
<nalioth> crimsun: ah, ty
<johan> so..this is my problem basicly. I need the jack plugin for alsa-lib
<johan> and jack
<johan> also, to use jesusonic, this is one of the instructions: "Make damn sure your kernel is compiled with the preemptable configuration option (CONFIG_PREEMPT) set to "Y""
<johan> when configuring jack-audio-connection-kit, latest version, I can't compile it with alsa-support, why?
<hater2win> why is it telling me make-jpkg command not found?
<hater2win> wtf
<irvin> hello
<irvin> how do i upgrade the kernel via apt-get?
<johan> if there are kernel update, as  far as I know, then it will install the latest.
<nalioth> hater2win: did you install "java-package"
<nalioth> irvin: did you mean "change the existing kernel"?
<hater2win> nalioth: yes
<hater2win> nalioth: its in multiverse right?
<nalioth> !info java-package
<ubotu> java-package: (utility for building Java(TM) 2 related Debian packages), section multiverse/misc, is optional. Version: 0.23 (hoary), Packaged size: 18 kB, Installed size: 264 kB
<irvin> nalioth: yes
<irvin> currently i have 2.6.10-5-386
<nalioth> irvin: and you want what?
<irvin> 2.6.11x
<nalioth> irvin: on that. you're on your own
<nalioth> .11 is unstable
<nalioth> irvin: oct 13 you can update to breezy badger and 2.6.12X
<irvin> cedega recommends 2.6.11 or higher because of the ptrace bug
<irvin> would i get 2.6.12 on dist-upgrade to breezy ?
<hater2win> nalioth: what is the repo to the multiverse?
<hater2win> !info multiverse
<libben> http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/366178
<libben> hater2win: thats my resource.list for breezy
<libben> if ur on hooray, u can add one that is named "extra" also
<hater2win> deb http://en.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ hoary extra?
<libben> dont know actually,... dont remember wich it is.
<irvin> i use the sources.list on the unofficial kubuntu guide, if i change every instance of hoary to breezy would i get breezy?
<libben> irvin: prolly.
<libben> after u updating it.
<nalioth> !tell hater2win about sources
<nalioth> irvin: yes
<libben> !tell libben about java
<kakalto> !tell kakalto about females
<kakalto> ...
<libben> =)
<kakalto> >.<"
<libben> !tell kakalto about privatesecretaryonline.net
<kakalto> why doesn't ubotu know what "females" is?
<kakalto> strange, unknown concept, I suppose
<johlin> what do I need to make jackd work with alsa?
<crimsun> johlin: it works with ALSA already
<johlin> not for me, wait
<johlin> this time it did, but it can't find hw:0, what should I do? Sorry I'm such a linux-audio-noob
<hater2win> im out for hte night
<hater2win> thanks for all the help nalioth and nikkia 
<crimsun> johlin: that's probably because artsd is hogging hw:0 via /dev/dsp
<johlin> okay, so how do I stop arts?
<johlin> the only audio-application running is xmms, and its using oss
<crimsun> johlin: close XMMS
<crimsun> johlin: you can list the processes using your sound device by ''lsof /dev/dsp* /dev/snd/*''
<bbcs02> can i ask something 
<nalioth> hater2win: np, anytime
<nalioth> bbcs02: ask away
<johlin> lsof: WARNING: can't stat() ext3 file system /dev/.static/dev
<johlin>       Output information may be incomplete.
<bbcs02> i can't seem to install the ym messenger
<nalioth> bbcs02: use gaim
<bbcs02> hehehehhee out of curiousity i want to use the ym messenger 
<bbcs02> i'm currently usin kopete
<crimsun> johlin: note that the actual pcm plugin for jack is distributed in libasound2-plugins, which is not currently in Ubuntu
<johlin> okay, I'll try get it
<johlin> thanks
<johlin> I can see /dev/dsp with ls from /dev, but I can't cd to it'
<crimsun> (src:alsa-plugins, see http://http.us.debian.org/debian/pool/main/a/alsa-plugins/)
<crimsun> johlin: you can't cd to it; it's not a directory
<johlin> okay
<johlin> I'll get those packages then
<crimsun> you'll probably need to rebuild it
<crimsun> judging from the date, there's probably libc6 and gcc version skew
<johlin> so...I'll need to download the source?
<crimsun> http://http.us.debian.org/debian/pool/main/a/alsa-plugins/alsa-plugins_1.0.9.orig.tar.gz http://http.us.debian.org/debian/pool/main/a/alsa-plugins/alsa-plugins_1.0.9-2.dsc http://http.us.debian.org/debian/pool/main/a/alsa-plugins/alsa-plugins_1.0.9-2.diff.gz
<crimsun> it's best to build it using pbuilder
<johlin> checking for alsa >= 1.0.8... Package alsa was not found in the pkg-config search path. Perhaps you should add the directory containing `alsa.pc' to the PKG_CONFIG_PATH environment variable No package 'alsa' found
<crimsun> you need libasound2-dev installed
<johlin> installed now, hold o
<johlin> n
<johlin> okay, that worked, just gotta do the same thing with jack
<libben> hmm
<crimsun> johlin: jackd should work fine
<libben> damit.
<crimsun> there's really no reason to have to compile it manually
<libben> time to install hooray again
<crimsun> libben: no luck w/ breezy preview?
<johlin> crimson: no, I didn't recompile jack, just get the libjack something -dev -package
<crimsun> oh, I see what you meant
<libben> well, it works and all.. but have some pain with getting java correctly and well... hard to find easy help. hooray just works and has the "extra" repo.
<crimsun> libben: which "java" were you [trying to]  using?
<johlin> now something else is using alsa as it seems, I'll try a restart
<johlin> brb
<crimsun> libben: to use the Web browser plugin, you'll need the libxp6 package if you're using Sun's.
<crimsun> libben: if you're using IBM's, you'll need libxp6 and libgtk1.2
<crimsun> libben: but "java" itself works fine under Breezy
<libben> im trying to get newest java 1.5 and have done that. made a deb of the bin from their site. by fakeroot and make-jpkg and all that.
<libben> but when i type java -version it says 1.4.2
<crimsun> libben: I do my development on both Sun's 1.5.0 and IBM's 1.4.2 on Breezy
<crimsun> what's the output from ''java -version''?
<libben> also removed my installed deb with synaptic and then installed the sun-jre.bin with just doing it executable and made ./installing
<irvin> which is advisable dist-upgrade to breezy or fresh install of breezy preview release?
<crimsun> irvin: whichever is easier for you
<libben> java version "1.4.2"
<libben> gij (GNU libgcj) version 4.0.2 20050808 (prerelease) (Ubuntu 4.0.1-4ubuntu8)
<crimsun> libben: ah, that's gcj
<crimsun> libben: you don't have the external java in your $PATH
<libben> k. and whys that?
<libben> done the proper step i was told in here
<crimsun> libben: because you didn't set it?
<crimsun> crimsun@garnish:~$ echo $PATH
<crimsun> /usr/lib/j2sdk1.4-ibm/bin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/local/sbin:/sbin:/usr/sbin:/bin:/usr/bin:/usr/bin/X11:/usr/games
<libben> why dont it adds itself to the path?
<libben> ive installed it from my own homemade deb and even with just installing the .bin file itself..
<libben> none of those options fix itself to the path? 
<crimsun> well if you install it from the .bin, you'd definitely have to set $PATH manualy
<crimsun> manually^
<crimsun> it says as much in the documentation distributed with the .bin
<libben> k
<libben> but the deb part then?
<crimsun> you could file a bug about java-package
<libben> allthou i have some errors in the beggining when im building the deb file.
<crimsun> s/about/against/
<johlin> crimsun: jackd seems to work now. thanks ^_^
<crimsun> johlin: np
<libben> crimsun: how do i check what i have installed right now ? by looking in certain folders?
<libben> dont want alot of duplicates laying aaround
<crimsun> libben: I have no idea where you chose to install them
<libben> i dident choose anything.
<libben> just ran the deb file... and same with the bin
<libben> crimsun: isnt there a place for homemade debs that is properly working ?
<johlin> now I have another plugin, maybe jackd-related. I am trying to run jesusonic (effect processor), (that's why I needed jackd), but when running it, I get this error:
<johlin> johan@johan:~/Jesusonic$ ./jesusonic -mode ALSA -in jesusplug -out jesusplug -s 48000 -high
<johlin> Jesusonic v0.991 - Copyright (C) 2004-2005 Cockos Incorporated
<johlin> Error setting scheduler to mode
<libben> so i can get myself a good sun-j2.deb
<crimsun> libben: I don't know, check multiverse or hoary-extras
<libben> crimsun: dont have the line for horay extras..
<libben> can u paste it ?
<libben> !tell libben about resources.list
<libben> !tell libben about repos
<johlin> !tell johlin about repos
<johlin> cool
<libben> crimsun: wich one on this do i need ? http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969
<libben> the one that is at the bottom only?
<crimsun> libben: I don't use hoary-extras, sorry
<libben> why not ?
<apokryphos> libben: please /msg the bot for when you want him to tell you factoids
<libben> ?
<apokryphos> libben: /msg ubotu <factoid>
<kakalto> how does that work?
<apokryphos> Just realised that you actually only told yourself once :D. Still waking up.
<apokryphos> kakalto: of course.
<kakalto> ahh
<andreas___> hi guys!
<andreas___> I'm using kubuntu 5.10 now and I'm very impressed and happy with it
<libben> good
<libben> =)
<andreas___> however, it seems that kcontrol doesn't work anymore :s
<andreas___> of course I can use the new "System Settings"
<andreas___> but I'm so used to kcontrol
<andreas___> what happens is, it doesn't seem to apply the changes I make
<andreas___> it saves them, but they're not applied
<andreas___> what do I do :s
<SlackedIRC> is kubuntu better than ubuntu
<nalioth> SlackedIRC: is a buick better then a chevy?
<johlin> If you like kde better than gnome, yes.
<nalioth> SlackedIRC: it's just the interface
<libben> tell him that its still ubuntu=)
<libben> its just kde instead of gnome
<SlackedIRC> ?
<SlackedIRC> difference?
<SlackedIRC> whats it like
<SlackedIRC> there screenshots?
<fatejudger> just tell him KDE is better
<libben> KDE is bette 
<nalioth> tell him nothin
<SlackedIRC> haha
<SlackedIRC> so i guess u dont want users using kubuntu?
<apokryphos> SlackedIRC: there are
<nalioth> SlackedIRC: you can install more than a dozen window manglers into your ubuntu and use the one you like the most
<apokryphos> ubotu: tell SlackedIRC about screenshots
<fatejudger> ubotu: tell fatejudger about screenshots
<fatejudger> wtf, that doesn't work
<fatejudger> that's crap
<hussam> In Kdm, When I try to login using session type failsafe, I get this error:
<hussam> Xsession: unable to launch failsafe x session ---x-terminal-emulator not found; aborting
<hussam> anybody knows how to fix this?
<apokryphos> fatejudger: yes it does. Register your nick, if you haven't done so already.
<fatejudger> I did
<fatejudger> apokryphos: I just saw the message
<apokryphos> fatejudger: /msg ubotu screenshots
<apokryphos> ok
<fatejudger> apokryphos: I had too many windows open
<SlackedIRC> is there a program for ubuntu too burn things to disks?
<apokryphos> SlackedIRC: of course. K3b
<nalioth> SlackedIRC: many.
<fatejudger> I was just in the #linux irc channel and asked people why open source projects don't have internships
<fatejudger> and no one could give a good answer
<SlackedIRC> sudo apt-get install k3b
<fatejudger> does anyone here have a good answer?
<nalioth> SlackedIRC: yep
<SlackedIRC> k
<SlackedIRC> so i get kubuntu
<SlackedIRC> its like suse
<SlackedIRC> saught of desktop
<SlackedIRC> correct?
<apokryphos> SlackedIRC: same desktop, not the same system-base
<apokryphos> better :D
<SlackedIRC> ok
<SlackedIRC> mite do that one day
<fatejudger> apokryphos: what is your purpose here in this irc channel, do you work for Kubuntu?
<fatejudger> apokryphos: you always seem to be on here answering questions
<apokryphos> fatejudger: work? Not really. I've done tidbits but nothing proper/dedicated, really. 
<apokryphos> I'm just on here to help/chat
<fatejudger> apokryphos: ah, I see
<fatejudger> apokryphos: do you code or something?
<apokryphos> nope
<fatejudger> apokryphos: I need to do some kind of coding project
<apokryphos> fatejudger: go for it
<apokryphos> fatejudger: what language?
<fatejudger> apokryphos: I'm not experienced enough with the techonologies required for today's applications though
<fatejudger> apokryphos: in C++
<fatejudger> apokryphos: that's generally what apps are written in for KDE
<apokryphos> fatejudger: I recommend working with the DE rather than going in for the actual OS/Distro
<fatejudger> apokryphos: DE?
<apokryphos> fatejudger: desktop environment. In this case, KDE, yes.
<fatejudger> apokryphos: oh, I'm not good enough to help out Kubuntu
<apokryphos> fatejudger: how experienced are you?
<fatejudger> apokryphos: I have never worked on an open source project
<fatejudger> apokryphos: I don't really know how to answer that
<fatejudger> apokryphos: since, like I said, I've never worked on an open source project
<apokryphos> fatejudger: the best way to get your feet wet in kde is to go over to bugs.kde.org, and check out some JJs. Read through a couple of the kde programming docs, then go for one of them.
<fatejudger> apokryphos: and it's all in C++?
<apokryphos> fatejudger: KDE uses C++ with the Q-Toolkit
<fatejudger> yeah, I've used QT
<apokryphos> that's what's at its base, and practically every app is that (though, in theory, they of course don't have to be)
<apokryphos> Excellent
<apokryphos> fatejudger: http://bugs.kde.org/buglist.cgi?short_desc_type=allwordssubstr&short_desc=JJ%3A&bug_status=UNCONFIRMED&bug_status=NEW&bug_status=ASSIGNED&bug_status=REOPENED
<apokryphos> That's a list of current JJs
<fatejudger> apokryphos: junior jobs
<fatejudger> apokryphos: I see
<apokryphos> fatejudger: another useful one: http://developer.kde.org/documentation/tutorials/
<fatejudger> apokryphos: wow, I'd have to get the KDE source for all of this bug fixing wouldn't I
<fatejudger> isn't that really big?
<libben> crimsun: http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/366199
<libben> ive added the horay extras. but still getting 1.4.2
<crimsun> libben: did you update? did you check that 1.5.0 is actually available as a package?
<apokryphos> fatejudger: get the kde source code for all the bug fixing? 
<fatejudger> apokryphos: yeah
<apokryphos> Nope; just get it for the module you'd want/need it for.
<fatejudger> apokryphos: these bugs seem really old
<fatejudger> apokryphos: I'm surprised people haven't fixed them already...
<libben> crimsun:  i did sudo apt-get update
<fatejudger> apokryphos: you can just get modules?
<libben> and then sudo apt-get install thepackage
<libben> bash: /usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin:/usr/bin/X11:/usr/games: No such file or directory
<libben> my path
<apokryphos> fatejudger: Yes
<nalioth> libben: what are you on about?
<crimsun> libben: how did you check if a 1.5.0 package is available?
<johlin> hopefully, this is my last jackd\jesusonic problem. I've setup using a plug names jesusplug, defined in ~/.asoundrc. The inputs are alsa pcm:capture, and outputs are alsa:pcm playback. I have my guitar plugged to line in, but I don't hear it in the program. But I hear for example drum sequenses added in that program. What do I need to change pcm:capture to to feed the program with line in?
<kasim> Hi KLIKers, just found out about KLIK. It seems to work nicely on my latest Kubuntu breezy.
<libben> apt-cache search sun-j2
<libben> sun-j2re1.5 - Java(TM) 2 RE, Standard Edition, Sun Microsystems(TM)
<libben> and then sudo installing it
<fatejudger> apokryphos: I have no idea where to get the source
<fatejudger> apokryphos: there aren't any links
<apokryphos> fatejudger: You check it out via SVN. Have a look at those tutorials, they show you how
<libben> crimsun: did i do wrong ?
<crimsun> libben: so did you install sun-j2re1.5?
<fatejudger> apokryphos: you mean CVS right?
<libben> http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/366199
<libben> crimsun: look there
<libben> and ull see it
<libben> line 6 tells it
<apokryphos> fatejudger: No, SVN. CVS is the old grandaddy
<crimsun> libben: you'll find the location of the java executable with ''dpkg -L sun-j2re1.5''
<crimsun> libben: then make sure you add that location prefix to the beginning of your $PATH
<apokryphos> fatejudger: first doc/description is apparently a little dated. The next article tells you how to use subversion.
<fatejudger> apokryphos: yeah... I was going to say
<kasim> Naive question: where do the klik-packages come from? It would make the most sense if the developers of the code could create that immediately after the compile.
<libben> crimsun: wich one to choose?
<libben> it listed all of java folder
<crimsun> libben: well, what is the java folder?
<libben> /usr/lib/j2re1.5-sun
<crimsun> libben: so /usr/lib/j2re1.5-sun/java exists?
<libben> . /usr/lib/j2re1.5-sun/bin/java
<fatejudger> apokryphos: it says I needed to have created a few patches before I can apply for an account
<crimsun> libben: so you need to prepend /usr/lib/j2re1.5-sun/bin/ to your $PATH
<apokryphos> fatejudger: of course. They're not going to provide a commiters account to just anyone :)
<apokryphos> fatejudger: you can still of course always grab the source for *any* module through anon svn
<libben> how do i do that? and dont tell me the quick line... tell me how i do it so i can learn from it =)
<fatejudger> apokryphos: it would be nice if they said that in their howto
<fatejudger> apokryphos: I guess documentation isn't #1 on their priority list
<crimsun> libben: you'd place the path at the beginning of your $PATH and export PATH
<apokryphos> fatejudger: the "using subversion" is more for how to commit etc
<apokryphos> fatejudger: there is an anon svn tutorial too
<libben> crimsun: how do i export it ?
<crimsun> libben: if you don't want to make it system-wide, then just add it to your user's ~/.bashrc
<crimsun> libben: with the export keyword
<libben> is it good to has it system-wide?
<kasim> sorry, did post on the wrong list. Anyway, "KLIK" could become a very interessting way of trying latest SW, with one KLIK in konqueror, without installing.
<libben> im the only user
<crimsun> libben: your call
<johlin> if alsa_pcm:capture is capture, what do I write to get line in?
<apokryphos> fatejudger: http://developer.kde.org/source/anonsvn.html
<libben> cant read any on export with man
<apokryphos> fatejudger: I'm heading out for now, but feel free to ask questions in #kde and developing-related questions in #kde-devel -- they'll likely be quite helpful. :)
<libben> so what would be the line for it crimsun 
<libben> export $PATH andyadayada?
<crimsun> sure
<crimsun> (you just told me not to tell you the quick line)
<fatejudger> apokryphos: ok, thanks
<libben> well, i thought i could understand it =) but the info aint enough =) so know i need to see a quickline... i assumed correctly ?
<hussam> I get this error when I try to log in to failsafe session in kdm: Xsession: unable to launch failsafe xsession
<hussam> I reinstalled xterm but that didn't help
<libben> http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/366210
<libben> crimsun: what is it that is wrong ?
<libben> thought i had it right
<crimsun> libben: first, it's export PATH=
<crimsun> libben: second, you're prepending the wrong path for java.
<crimsun> libben: You should use /usr/lib/j2re1.5-sun/bin/ not /usr/lib/j2re1.5-sun/bin/java
<libben> k
<libben> other then that i did right +
<libben> export PATH=/usr/lib/j2re1.5-sun/bin/:/usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin:/usr/bin/X11:/usr/games:
<libben> in other words
<libben> horay =)
<libben> or ... breezay =)
<libben> it worked.
<crimsun> it's much easier to use: export PATH=/usr/lib/j2re1.5-sun/bin:"${PATH}"
<libben> hmm... but what was that 1.4.2 java thigy?
<CellarDoor> hi folks
<crimsun> libben: a different compiler.
<CellarDoor> I have a question thats not exactly kubntu specific but I think somebody should be able to help
<libben> can i remove it ?
<libben> i saw it was from another compiled
<libben> gjc something 
<libben> well... i let it be there =)
<crimsun> no, don't remove it.
<CellarDoor> I have a friend who is using linspire and cant access their windows ntfs partition because he doesn't have permission... here is what his fstab looks like:  /dev/hda1 /mnt/hda1 ntfs noatime,user,exec,dev,suid 0 0  Could someone tell me what it should look like so he can use it ?
<johlin> change the user to user=1000 (or whatever his user id is9
<crimsun> CellarDoor: all he needs is umask=022
<CellarDoor> sorry iyam a noob here, 
<CellarDoor> crimsun, so just add umask=022 to the end of the line ?
<nalioth> CellarDoor: writing to ntfs from linux can blow up your ntfs partition
<nalioth> CellarDoor: not a good idea
<_StarScream> aseigo: hey Aaron, heard a podcast interview with you last night
<CellarDoor> I'll let him know that ;)
<crimsun> CellarDoor: replace "noatime,user,exec,dev,suid" with "umask=022"
<nalioth> CellarDoor: however ubotu has sent you some info
<CellarDoor> yes ty ubotu
<_StarScream> aseigo: where you were talking about plasma and how widgets are used. I thought it was really really good
<_StarScream> aseigo: you brought up some excelent points about the desktop and i found my self thinking about how i use the desktop now
<_StarScream> aseigo: and then going "Yeh, i do make a whole bunch of extra steps to do stuff"
<CellarDoor> thanks folks
<CellarDoor> crimsun, so thats all he has to do ?
<libben> crimsun:  it all works out better now. needed to install azureus from synaptic. to get some other things that azureus depended on. and since azureus is java only... it now works flawless and upgrades itself thru its own application. so hooray for not needing to wait for new debs for it
<libben> thxs for learning me export.
<nalioth> libben: you'll grow tired of azureus after it eats your computer
<libben> nalioth: how can i check what its eating. top ?
<nalioth> libben: among other things, yes top will do it
<nalioth> libben: i like "gnu screen" + console bittorrent
<libben> console bittorrent is allready in as default ? 
<libben> if not misstaking
<nalioth> libben: yes
<johlin> last try, what is line ins equalivent of alsa_pcm:capture_1?
* CellarDoor didn't at first realise ubotu was a bot :p
<CellarDoor> D'oh !
<crimsun> johlin: just use the hw:X,Y equiv
<crimsun> johlin: see /proc/asound/devices
<libben> nalioth: wanna paste a command line for how u using it ? 
<nalioth> libben: i'll do better than that
<mianos> hey guys... fresh (k)ubuntu install right here- how can i disable opening links in new tabs. i want a new window,no new tab....
<mianos> ^^konqueror 3.4.0
<nalioth> mianos: in the preferences
<CellarDoor> mianos, argh why would you wan't to do that ?
<nalioth> libben: the terminal command is "btdownloadcurses.py file.torrent"
<nalioth> CellarDoor: to each their own, friend
<CellarDoor> :p
<CellarDoor> I suppose :p
<libben> can u use a url instead of file.torrent ? like http://yada.com/file.torrent
<johlin> crimsun: so...I have a plug names jesusplug in ~/.asoundrc, where the input refers to alsa_pcm:capture_1, what should I enter instead? hw:0,0?
<nalioth> libben: yes
<nalioth> libben: read those links, they will give you much freedom 
<othomas> hi all
<johlin> hello
<johlin> you're a member on neowin..right?
<othomas> hello again johlin
<johlin> you know anything about jack and it's config-file?
<othomas> no, but i was just there reading
<johlin> okay
<othomas> no on jack as well
<mianos> CellarDoor: Example: I surf on a page with a lot of preview-pics (like kde-look.org) on klicking a preview picture, there's a java script - with the kubuntu default settings u cannot press ctrl + left klick an open a lot of previews because it does allways open in the same tab - not a lot of tabs
<CellarDoor> why not right-click and choose open in new window ?
<SlackedIRC> i just downloaded that k3 something program
<SlackedIRC> for cd burning
<SlackedIRC> but i need another one now
<othomas> k3b
<mianos> cause i don't want a new window -  but i wanna say - hey konqi - do now a new tab
<libben> k3b
<kakalto> why?
<SlackedIRC> thats it
<SlackedIRC> but now i need another one
<SlackedIRC> for the actual burning
<SlackedIRC> what one should i get
<othomas> k3b works great for me
<SlackedIRC> caroab
<SlackedIRC> or something
<kakalto> err, k3b burns for me ):
<kakalto> *:)
<nalioth> SlackedIRC: dont use the enter key for puncuation, please
<libben> anyone installed azuerus from the horay extras and went thru the internal updating process it has? every time i restart azuereus. it wont get the updated jar file.
<nalioth> libben: i've only had luck with the az you get from azureus.sourceforge.net
<CellarDoor> mianos: ah rite
<SlackedIRC> nalioth what u mean
<nalioth> SlackedIRC: please compose your thoughts and commuicate them in complete sentences
<CellarDoor> Ok, apparrently replacing "noatime,user,exec,dev,suid" with "umask=022" didn't work
<mianos> No damn konqi - it does not what i want
<libben> nalioth: well. ive done like 1 update allready. but when it wanna do it again, to next version.. it wont get it.. its downloaded and all, but when i press restart, ... its still the version before the new updated is downloaded
<libben> how can i search for files in the system?
<libben> wanna see where the jar file is
<nalioth> libben: apt-cache search
<nalioth> libben: ah, in that case: locate <file>
<SlackedIRC> can someone help me
<CellarDoor> crimsun, apparrently that didn't work
<libben> locate Azureus2.3.0.4.jar
<libben> kewl.
<libben> i do this at root
<libben> and no files are found =(
<libben> hmm
<libben> wonder where it is =)
<libben> cause im seeding that file from azuerus
<libben> hmm... maybe its from a tmpfile that is not named that
<nalioth> libben: do this: "sudo updatedb"
<nalioth> libben: when the update finishes, try locate again
<libben> ok, updatedb is database ?
<libben> rehashing all files to speak of =
<libben> ?
<nalioth> libben: updatedb is usually run by the system crontab in the middle of the night
<libben> and boyah, there it was.
<libben> but under another name
<libben> but why aint the azerus getting itself updated
<libben> lol
<libben> read the install act file
<libben> move,/home/libben/.Azureus/updates/inst_1/Azureus2_2.3.0.4.jar,/home/libben/.Azureus/Azureus2.jar
<libben> hmm
<libben> does move command also renames it in the same process ?
<libben> why do i ask these dumb questions?
<libben> let me fire up a terminal and just try with a dummy file
<CellarDoor> Sorry to be a pain folks but trying to help a friend who is using linspire change permissions so he can read his ntfs partition without having to log in as root... apparrently replacing "noatime,user,exec,dev,suid" with "umask=022" didn't work for him
<libben> lol
<libben> move isnt reccon in the system
<libben> but mv is
<libben> let me just edit the install file
<mianos> i have a pcmcia -tv-analog, dvb-t and radio analog (ukw-fm) card
<xxenon> I have a laptop with 1gig of ram. At kernel bootup, I get : "Warning only 896MB will be used". Any clue ? I even tried to recompile with high memory support
<mianos> what tools/programms - must have is available for radio?
<libben> and for radio u mean internet radio. like just normal shoutcasting ?
<mianos> libben... no
<mianos> just oldschool FM - UKW radio
<nalioth> libben: you can alias "move" to mv, if you wish
<libben> true =)
<libben> hmm
<libben> it seems that i shouldent edited that install.act
<mustafu> Just wondering...after following all the instructions for installing NVidia card drivers from the Ubuntu Wiki, the logo still doesn't show up at any time....am I overlooking something?
<johlin> If I open home from the desktop, it opens in a new tab in konqueror, how do I make it open all local files in a new windows
<johlin> ?
* wildman is back.
<nalioth> bar the door, wildman is back
<wildman> nalioth: >-] 
<libben> nalioth: u forgot to add *trailer voice* Bar the DOOR, wildman is BACK!
<nalioth> libben: yer too funny! :0
<wildman> at least I've discovered which is the process eating my disk for so long at so early hours... updatedb from slocate command
<wildman> sudo crontab -e to change it to run, say at 5AM?
<wildman> cuz it cannot take that long to run on A64 3200 with SATA disk (200GB)
<nalioth> wildman: what time does it run now?
<libben> wildman: w00t? how can u run that sh*t? nah nah nah, waste it. Ur hardware is to oold
<wildman> nalioth: haven't a fkn clue
<wildman> libben: lol
<nikkia> wildman, updatedb takes ages here too
<wildman> nikkia: that's not nice at all...
<nikkia> wildman, i knocked it back to a cron.weekly
<libben> what does updatedb does ?
<libben> i mean, i understand what it does.
<libben> but is it cruecial for the system if its not have a updateddb ?
<wildman> no crontab for root
<johlin> how do I get opengl working with my nvidia-card?
<nikkia> libben, it rebuilds the locate database, which is a list of all files on the system
<wildman> where do I find those system-run tasks?
<nalioth> libben: it keeps all the files on your box catalogued
<nikkia> wildman, updatedb will be in /etc/cron.daily
<libben> k, but is it important for the system to has it catalogued ?
<wildman> johlin: by removing nvidia debs and installing the NVidia drivers as told in some Ubuntu wiki which I don't have handy now. works here
<nikkia> libben, no
<nalioth> libben: no. but important for those who seek jar files
<nikkia> libben, its purely a user conveinence thing
<johlin> wildman: nvidia debs in kynaptic?
<wildman> nikkia: so, I just mv /etc/cron.daily /etc/cron.weekly ?
<wildman> sorry
<libben> ok. so its ok to deactivate it and then do it manually 
<nikkia> libbden, i doubt there are any system scripts that rely on locate
<wildman> nikkia: so, I just mv /etc/cron.daily/slocate /etc/cron.weekly ?
<nikkia> wildman, yes
<wildman> k
<nikkia> wildman: and accept that its possible now for locate's output to be up to 7 days out of date :)
<wildman> johlin: yes, if u follow the unnoficial howto that tells u how to add universe/multiverse repos
<wildman> nikkia: I don't mind, I don't use it that much :)
<wildman> I prefer find ;)
<nikkia> wildman: a small price to pay, IMO, and if i'm looking for something i KNOW i've installed in the last couple of days, i either 'know where to look, roughly', or i run updatedb manually
<wildman> nikkia: moved. thx.
<libben> find == updatedb with locate? in other words, it goes thru all files like the updatedb does, and pick it out?
<nikkia> libben, its sort of a time shifted find
<nikkia> libben, updatedb just does a find and stores the output, so its 'instant' to 'locate' something...
<nalioth> find always crashes on me
<nikkia> if you don't use it much, you might be fine with waiting on find, depends on circumstances, really
<libben> and find goes thru all files and look for it.
<wildman> nikkia: then, I could even rm -f /etc/cron.weekly/slocate ?
<nikkia> wildman: yeah, if you want
<nikkia> wildman, as i said, i don't think any system scripts depend on locate working anyway
<nalioth> cue deep announcer voice "wildman goes on a slash and burn spree"
<wildman> ok, I'll rename it to slocate.foo
<nikkia> 'wow, i don't need any of those things in /sbin!!' :)
<wildman> and next week I'll know if it's run or not ;)
<nikkia> wildman, no, it'll still run in that situation
<othomas> lol
<nikkia> wildman, anacron runs *all* files in the corresponding /etc/cron.* directory
<othomas> !poof!
<ubotu> othomas: I give up, what is it?
<wildman> nikkia: oh. ok.
<nikkia> wildman, you'd want to put it in /etc/cron.backup/ or something (after creating the dir, of course)
<wildman> nikkia: ok
* nikkia sort of likes the run-parts approach to things, its a shame ubuntu didn't accept the debian style /etc/profile.d
<wildman> nikkia: dun. thx.
<libben> why dident they want the debian style ? whats the pros and cons?
<nalioth> libben: dont go there
<nalioth> lol
* libben looks at it.... hmm.. pandoras box looks so lovely
<othomas> heh
* libben WHY nikkia why?
<nikkia> libben, i have no idea
<libben> k
<nikkia> i suppose its *slightly* slower to find and run multiple scripts
<nikkia> but on the other hand, its a lot cleaner than a monolithic /etc/profile
<reiki> I was told that this is the place to ask about a tuner (musical instrument tuner...chromatic) ... is this a readily available package?
<nikkia> reiki: there are probably a million and one tuners for linux
<nalioth> nikkia knows her tuners
<nikkia> nalioth: actually, as far as software ones go, no, i don't
<johlin> anyone knows if wine can handle asio-drivers and cubase?
<nikkia> nalioth: i have tuners in my rack gear, and a handheld one, so never needed a software tuner
<nikkia> johlin: i don't believe so
<reiki> nikkia: I'm looking for a chromatic tuner... display frequency of a note played through mic... and ideally having a meter showing sharp or flat in cents
<nikkia> reiki, as i said, there are probably a million and one of them
<nalioth> nikkia: can you point reiki in the general direction?
<reiki> nikkia: I build flutes... I use a Korg c30 quite happily out in the workshop
<johlin> reki: if you are willing to go one step further, jesusonic is a full fx-processor for guitar, and has build in tuner, and it's free
<johlin> you'll need jackd, jack-plugin for alsa and a little tweaking, but it's good
<nikkia> reiki, gtkguitune looks like it might be chromatic
<reiki> johlin, appreciate the lead and I'll look at that, but I'm primarily interested in getting the flutes concert tuned rather than recording with effects.. at least for now
<reiki> nikkia: thanks... :)
<nalioth> nikkia: thanks
<johlin> reki: okay. I am looking for the same, so I am cunsulting google, I'll tell you if I find anything
<libben> wich one of these two are runned if u start with just azureus?
<libben> /home/libben/.Azureus/Azureus2.jar
<libben> /usr/share/java/Azureus2.jar
<nalioth> libben: the /usr/ one
<nalioth> libben: anything in your homedir is settings
<nikkia> there is also a jack tuner, but i don't see it in the repos. unless its part of another package
<libben> nalioth: so why would the install.act script wanna put the jar file into my homedir ?
<libben> if its gonna start the jar from usr
<nikkia> reiki: http://www.geocities.com/harpin_floh/kguitune_page.html
<nalioth> libben: b/c that's where azureus downloads temp files to
<nikkia> that's the homepage for gtkguitune/kguitune/qtguitune
<nikkia> as i say, looks chromatic to me, but i haven't tried it
<irvin> is gaim-vv available in the repo?
<johlin> nikkia: that seems like a good one. thanks!
<reiki> nikkia: much appreciated. With a million and one of them out there I appreciate your help narrowing it down :)
<nikkia> reiki, surprisingly, most of them don't seem to be in the repos.
<nikkia> i know for a fact there is more than the one in there
<libben> nalioth: well, the path tells the jar file to be copied to my homedirs ~/.Azureus/Azureus2.jar
<libben> and thats why i dont understand the install.act script
<reiki> nikkia: kinda specialized maybe? I would think guitar tuners had made their way in but chromatic tuners maybe less needed?
<nikkia> reiki, no, i didn't see any tuners but that one
<nikkia> reiki, chromatic or not *shrug*
<nalioth> libben: then change it in the settings
<libben> wich settings ? u mean editing the install.act file ?
<libben> i was thinking of just cp the file over to the right place
<nikkia> reiki, the only reservation i'd have with THAT tuner, is that it is schmidtt based, but that shouldn't be an issue with flute, as you're talking about pretty pure tones
<nalioth> libben: no. after your az updates itself, it should clear that dir
<nikkia> (schmidtt based tuners are faster, but less accurate when you are tuning a complex waveform instrument)
<libben> yes it does clear the updates/inst100 dir
<libben> but it never gets updated..
<libben> cause the jar file is in my homedir.
<kakalto> election coverage programs are funny.
<kakalto> ^_^"
<nalioth> libben: i've put my opinion in on azuerus. i use gnu screen + console bittorrent
<kakalto> "and the leader of <> has just left his house"
<kakalto> "and what you're seeing right now is the leader of <>'s front door"
<kakalto> "and this ugly guy is the leader of <>"
<ml--> anyone who can suggest a bittorrent client?
<kakalto> azureus?
<nalioth> ml--: console bittorrent + gnu screen
<ml--> thats the only one these days?
<nalioth> or btdownloadgui
<ml--> ok. no apt packages?
<ml--> "azureus: Depends: libswt2.1-java but it is not installable"
<libben> nalioth: nothing pops out when i start to type btdown and hit tab
<nalioth> libben: it's btdownloadcurses.py file.torrent
<libben> yeah. but shouldent it be tabbable ? =)
<nalioth> libben: maybe
<nalioth> libben: there are about 12 commands that start with btdown
<libben> not here
<libben> nothing pops up
<nalioth> libben: if you hit the tab key hard enough, they'll all shake out into your terminal
<libben> but im on a fresh install of breezy
<Sith_Tux> i keep getting a on screen display: display changed: lcd off ....... what is the problem?
<Sith_Tux> anyone had this problem?
<Sith_Tux> no one can help me with this???
<libben> why did my path went away
<nalioth> Sith_Tux: is your monitor plugged in? it sounds like a hardware issue
<libben> who helped me with export ?
<libben> crimsun: u here ?
<Sith_Tux> nalioth: it's on my laptop. 
<nalioth> Sith_Tux: it sounds like a hardware issue
<Sith_Tux> nalioth: any idea where i can find it?
<nalioth> Sith_Tux: if its a laptop, i'd try booting a livecd and see if it works
<Sith_Tux> well it works, cause i'm using it now, but every minute i get this message
<nalioth> sounds like hardware
<libben> can path get changed by other packages ?
<libben> cause all the sudden, my exported path is gone =(
<nalioth> libben: if you dont put export blah blah into your .bashrc, it can be removed by logging out, restarting, etc
<Flying_Eagle> or simply starting a new bash
<libben> ok
<libben> so how do i make it to a perm path ?
<ManLord> this is actually a kaffeine problem, but since that channel is almost empty, maby someone here knows: I accidentally selected properties -> player engine -> netscape plugin, and now I can't get it back to xine, so no media will open.. please help
<othomas> HIIII..wves
<othomas> waves too
<othomas> xmms - will play CD'S not audio connected to your puter..to cool
<othomas> had a GRUNT of a time gettong it right..have to be logged as root to install the drvrs
<othomas> gettong=getting
<othomas> lag is a grunt too..bad fingers make it more effective...LOL
<othomas> sorryu, I find this as good news
<spine55> does anyone know how to change the translucency refresh rate on konsole?
<pedri2> i have a usb web cam, what application do i need to view it?
<pedri2> anyone here?
<Kamping_Kaiser> yes, but i cant help you with that :/
<othomas> hey K_KK
<othomas> k_k too
<Kamping_Kaiser> hi othomas :) how are you?
<othomas> ghood ty..:)
<pedri2> what's the kubuntu alternative for gnome meeting?
<onesandzeros> pedri2: hold on a sec
<onesandzeros> pedri2: surprisingly, google isn't turning up anything, neither is yahoo.  You could try asking in #kde
<pedri2> thanks
<pedri2> is konference included in the repo?
<_robert> is there any quivalence for http://packages.qa.debian.org/ in the ubuntu world?
<pedri2> packages.ubuntu.com
<_robert> hehe no
<_robert> packages,QA.debian.org
<buz> is it normal that adept wants to remove kubuntu-desktop on hoary?
<buz> i'm not crazy enough to install something like that
<lonewolff> kubuntu-desktop is only a metapackage
<buz> yes but last time something messed with it the result was a broken ~.kde
<buz> so i'm wary now ;)
<lonewolff> are you sure it wasnt something else you removed along with kubuntu-desktop, as it doesnt actually do anything but depend on a lot of packages to make installation easier
<buz> that was the rc to final update disaster in march
<buz> iirc it was related to kubuntu-desktop breakage
<buz> ah well next weekend i'll update to breezy so it should be a non issue anyay
<lonewolff> brezzy has lots of nice new stuff
<Kamping_Kaiser> buz: the k-desktop package would ahve been removed as a result of something else, it doesnt hurt anything itself
<lonewolff> and more arriving daily, which is nice
<lonewolff> Kamping_Kaiser: exactly what i was trying to say, hehe
<buz> i'm fine with synaptic for the time being ;)
<Kamping_Kaiser> lonewolff: yeh, but i dont think it got through :)
<buz> it did, i think its kinda weird though
<bonzai10> hello
<bonzai10> i have question
<bonzai10> can i install amarok package from Breezy on Hoary??
<Blissex> bonzai10: almost surely not.
<Kamping_Kaiser> backports?
<Kamping_Kaiser> Blissex: and thats quite sure.... i would have thought you could
<bonzai10> so i have to distro-upgrade right??
<musashi> hello everyone, i have 2 questions here since its my first time with kubuntu and stuff
<musashi> 1. why is it taking so much RAM? its some process called Xorg, but if i close it, my system crashes. anyting i can do to make it use less ram?
<Blissex> bonzai10: I would suggest waiting until Breezy is released officially, only a few weeks now.
<kingconfesso1> anyone know how to log the boot
<Kamping_Kaiser> musashi: xorg is your windowing system
<Kamping_Kaiser> kingconfesso1: sudo
<Blissex> musashi: Xorg actually takes a lot less memory than you think.
<musashi> but its taking a lot of memory...
<bonzai10> i know i just wondered if i can install new amarok on Horay, unfortunetly it fails to compile :(
<Blissex> musashi: Xorg is the X server, or in other words the ''graphics library'' on which your GUI is based
<kingconfesso1> kaiser: sudo what?
<Kamping_Kaiser> musashi: its like xfree86 (if you ahve used older distros)
<Kamping_Kaiser> sudo -s or sudo -i
<Kamping_Kaiser> (shell or login)
<Blissex> musashi: Xorg maps into its address space the whole framebuffer on must cards, but that does not mean it is using that much memory.
<kingconfesso1> i'm a noob, not gonna lie, so i may need a little more help than that
<kingconfesso1> whats the difference
<Blissex> musashi: so if your graphics card has a 128MB of onboard RAM, the memory really used byu Xorg will be 128MB smaller than what is reported.
<musashi> Blissex: but is there anything i can do to make it use a lil bit less memory? cause i have 512RAM and my system is lagging
<Kamping_Kaiser> kingconfesso1: sudo -s will give a root shell. 
<Blissex> kingconfesso1: what do you mean with  log the boot
<kingconfesso1> i need to log what occurs when my machine boots
<Blissex> musashi: I have 512MB too and with some care one can save memory...
<kingconfesso1> because it keeps freezing during the boot
<kingconfesso1> so i want to see if there is any patterns
<Blissex> kingconfesso1: thats a difficult subject... wait
<kingconfesso1> and also to post them in the forums
<kingconfesso1> maybe someone will know whats going on
<Blissex> kingconfesso1: actually quick answer: does 'dmesg' print what you need? (it is the very beginning of the boot)
<Blissex> musashi: well, I have written a little unfinished document on how to save memory under KDE
<Blissex> musashi: so you are lucky. Look at http://WWW.sabi.co.UK/Notes/linuxKDE.html there is an appropriate section.
<kingconfesso1> well, when i boot, it runs through this text script, listing off that its decompressing the kernel, starting kubuntu, and then initializing services, however, it crashes at random points
<musashi> Blissex: you think itll make my system faster?
<Blissex> musashi: your system may also be lagging  because of many other reasons than lack of RAM. 512MB is pretty OK.
<Blissex> musashi: yes, if you understand the underlying message...
<Blissex> musashi: I have found that regularly restarting Konqueror is the single greatest iprovement.
<Blissex> musashi: dont worry about the Xorg server, it is not the worst and in any you can do little about it.
<kingconfesso1> so i need to get some kind of log of my boot
<kingconfesso1> so i can try and get some help
<Blissex> kingconfesso1: well 'dmesg' is the log of the _kernel_ side of the boot process.
<musashi> Blissex: thank you very much for the help, i really appreciate it
<kingconfesso1> do i just type that command in the terminal?
<Blissex> kingconfesso1: the problem is really how to log the demons side of the boot, and for that there are special tools, but IIRC they are not available under Ubuntiu
<Blissex> kingconfesso1: however, virtually all dmons log their errors to 'syslog', so have a look for signs of trouble for example in '/var/log/messages'
<Blissex> kingconfesso1: yes, just type 'dmesg' at a 'root' terminal. Or perhaps just have a look at '/var/log/dmesg'
<kingconfesso1> it seems like this all started a few updates back
<kingconfesso1> konqueror and synaptic have been buggy also, konqueror crashes and synaptic crashes the machine occasionally
<musashi> ok, now i  need help with one more thing. i justdownloaded the latest version of kopete, but i kinda dont understand what i have to do. do i have to compile it?
<bonzai10> i have another question
<Blissex> kingconfesso1: those are sumptoms like you tried to upgrade to Breezy or some other mixed thing like that...
<mcscruff> how do i install install-crossover-standard-demo-4.2.sh
<kingconfesso1> crap, i don't think i've tried to upgrade to breezy, all my repositories are hoary, i think
<bonzai10> can anyone explain this command "./configure --prefix=`kde-config --prefix`"
<Blissex> musashi: if possible, never ever download source packages, because compiling and installing them can require advanced developer skills.
<bonzai10> what i have to type for prefix??
<musashi> Blissex: but thats all iam able to find, the tarballs
<Blissex> musashi: just install everything using APT ('apt-get', 'aptitudee', 'synaptic'). Almost everything you need is ready-made.
<Blissex> musashi: I am pretty sure that Kopete is part of Kubuntu...
<hydrogen> bonzai10: its saying the prefix is the return value of kde-config --prefix
<bonzai10> i dont get it :/
<bonzai10> where is it in kubuntu?
<hydrogen>  /usr
<musashi> yah, it has kopete, but i need the latest version, because this version keeps saying my password is wrong, but iam really sure is not wrong. so it must be a bug of this kopete version
<kingconfesso1>         Sep 14 19:46:32 localhost kernel: ** PCI interrupts are no longer routed automatically.  If this Sep 14 19:46:32 localhost kernel: ** causes a device to stop working, it is probably because the Sep 14 19:46:32 localhost kernel: ** driver failed to call pci_enable_device().  As a temporary Sep 14 19:46:32 localhost kernel: ** workaround, the "pci=routeirq" argument restores the old Sep 14 19:46:32 localhost kernel: ** beh
<kingconfesso1> is that normal?
<bonzai10> ok thanx :)
<Blissex> kingconfesso1: follow the advice contained therein.
<kingconfesso1> haha
<kingconfesso1> yeah, sorry i didn't see that until i just messaged it
<Blissex> kingconfesso1: but that probably is a fairly harmless thing. I get it too and causes me no trouble.
<kingconfesso1> theres all kinds of messages in here that i'm not sure are normal, and look kinda bad
<Blissex> kingconfesso1: look more deeply into the 'dmesg' and '/var/log/messages'.
<kingconfesso1>         Sep 14 19:46:32 localhost kernel:  Strange, kseriod not stopped  Q
<kingconfesso1> maybe i'll just wait for breezy official, then format and clean install
<kingconfesso1> its just really annoying having your machine crash nearly every cold boot
<Blissex> musashi: I see. IIRC Kopete indeed has to be updated for a change in which some IM systems handled password, so indeed you need a newer version.
<kingconfesso1> thanks anyways guys
<Blissex> musashi: but installing from source is a pain. Look on the Ubuntu Wiki to see if someone has made an updated version  of Kopete you can just install from .deb
<Blissex> musashi: also, I think that KDE 3.4.2, which is available for Hoary, has got a more recent version of Kopete.
<musashi> Blissex: i c
<Octane> anyone else experiencing this problem: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?s=01113878fab2f62eb4fc3e9fa26073be&p=356118
<ndazza> Octane: no. but  i have the 3.4.2 packages installed
<Blissex> musashi: if you have 3.4.1 it is in any case a good idea to upgrade to 3.4.2 which has a few bug fixes.
<Octane> ndazza: I'm talking about breezy as well
<musashi> Blissex: iam using KDE 3.4.0, is that REALLY old?
<Blissex> musashi: not really old, it is OK, many still use 3.3.2, but it surely does not have the updated Kopete.
<pedri2> are the blackdown sites available for breezy update of java?
<lonewolff> musashi: kopete works again in 3.4.2, but not in the 3.4.0 version
<ndazza> Octane: well no i haven't noticed anything unusual, though it could just be those problems haven't turned up yet
<musashi> i see
<ndazza> musashi: msn changed their authentication mechanism and it broke kopete. the 3.4.2 version works fine, as does most versions of gaim
<musashi> well, can anyone hook me up with a link of were can i download the new packages?
<ndazza> musashi: you could update to breezy, or you could download the .deb files by browsing an ubuntu repository (but that might cause dependency problems)
<lonewolff> musashi: you could upgrade to breezy, or wait a few week untill the release and update then
<musashi> ok then, iam going to wait for breezy
<musashi> how many weeks until it comes out?
<pipegeek> Hi, folks.  Just a quick question-- I'm trying to connect to an SMB share using konqueror, but it doesn't want to accept my password.  I'm able to connect to it (using the same un/pw) via smbmount and smbclient.  However, when I enter my un/pw, the authorization dialog box immediately pops up again.
<Blissex> musashi: just upgrade to 3.4.2 for now.
<pipegeek> That last message may have been garbled--it should start "I'm trying"
<musashi> Blissex: but how?
<pipegeek> Is there a log somewhere I could check?
<Blissex> musashi: I am fairly sure that there is some HOWTO on the Kubuntu Wiki as to that.
<Blissex> musashi: wait that I have a look... As I use the Hoary 3.4.2 myself.
<pipegeek> I'm using hoary, btw
<Pyf> im trying to change some samba settings in control center but whenever i click to go into admin modde, it doesnt seem to let me, is there a way to open sudo open control center?
<ndazza> Pyf: try sudo kcontrol
<Blissex> musashi: deb http://kubuntu.org/hoary-kde342 hoary-updates main
<Blissex> musashi: and there are several mirrors of that
<Blissex> musashi: for example:deb http://mirror.cc.columbia.edu/pub/software/kde/stable/3.4.2/kubuntu hoary-updates main
<Blissex> add one of those two lines to your '/etc/apt/sources.lst'
<jakedahn> hi all. Does anyone here know how to mount a HFS+ filesystem from kubuntu?
<Blissex> musashi: this explains how: http://ilc.geektyme.org/viewtopic.php?p=2571
<Blissex> jakedahn: most likely.
<jakedahn> ok cool
<musashi> Blissex: i do all of those commands in a terminal window?
<jakedahn> and can anyone tell me how to fix my sound error? here is a screenshot http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v615/jakedahn/sounderror.png
<jakedahn> and i am on a Mac Mini
<Blissex> musashi: add the lines at the beginning to '/etc/apt/sources.list' and the one command from a terminal window.
<Blissex> musashi: you should really read  http://www.debian.org/doc/user-manuals#apt-howto to see how all this package update stuff works. It is very important...
<musashi> blissex: will do
<Spudchat> hi everyone...i was wondering about upgrading to breezy
<Spudchat> would i lose all the settings i allready have on here if i did?
<pipegeek> Any ideas?  Where should I be looking to find out why konqueror isn't able to connect to smb servers?  Is there a log somewhere?  
<Blissex> Spudchat: you will probably lose nothing. But don't upgrade until Breezy is released.
<Blissex> pipegeek: start Konqueror from a terminal, it should print then error messages to it.
<Spudchat> allright...i was just wonderin :)
<Spudchat> anxious to try it out
<musashi> hmm, how do i make sources.list writeable
<musashi> because it wont let me write anything in it
<Blissex> musashi: you must be 'root' to do any activity with installing or managing packages...
<musashi> k
<Blissex> musashi: you must be 'root' to do any activity with installing or managing packages...
<Blissex> musashi: oops
<Blissex> musashi: use a 'root' Konsole from the menu, or a 'root' tab within an existing Konsole, or 'sudo bash --login' from an existing tab.
<pipegeek> Blissex: I have.  It doesn't.
<Blissex> pipegeek: that's rather unlikely, unless you haveset the KDE verbosity level pretty low. There is a way to change the KDE message verbosity level, cannot remember how, ask in #KDE.
<musashi> finally! the new packages are installing
<musashi> thank you for all your help Blissex, it is much really appreciated
<Blissex> musashi: good good. Thanks for the appreciation!
<_tonio> hi all
<_tonio> stupid question but do you have a gpg.conf file in your profile ?
<_tonio> I can generate keys but I don't have this file......
<_tonio> sounds crazy
<DarkAtmiral> hab gerade ubuntu installiert
<DarkAtmiral> macht nen guten eindruch
<DarkAtmiral> nur mein sound geht hier auch nicht
<DarkAtmiral> seit kernel 2.6.12 gehts nicht mehr
<Chousuke> Speak English.
<libben> crimsun: u here now?
* apokryphos wonders how kvirc still wants me to be apokryp
* nmorse wonders what the most convenient route to upgrading to breezy is
<apokryphos> ubotu: tell nmorse about upgrade2breezy
<nmorse> Thanks apokryphos
<buz> !upgrade2breezy
<ubotu> The guide to upgrading to breezy (5.10) is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade
<buz> shouldnt that wiki entry have some warning about maybe doing backups?
<buz> just in case?
<buz> ah https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgradeNotes does
* apokryphos thought that wiki entry linked to it
<buz> yes but not very prominently
<apokryphos> buz: good idea to fix it then =)
<buz> granted, it's at the top, but not in bold or anything
<buz> i rather dont write anything important today
<buz> half feverish
<ztonzy> apokryphos, hey
<apokryphos> ztonzy: hi there =)
<apokryphos> buz: ouch, sorry to hear that buz. Hope you get better :)
* apokryphos will edit it
<buz> i wouldnt mind it so much if it wasnt for my exams on tuesday :(
<buz> as long as i'm healthy again until then i'm ok with it ;)
<ztonzy> apokryphos, the only difference from breezy preview and current latest update in kubuntu/hoary is openoffice, kernel , and that's it ?
<apokryphos> ztonzy: a few other little things too (some other kde patches), but the KDE version is the same
<ztonzy> apokryphos, I guessed
<buz> is there a chance to get kde 3.5 from some other approved source like we did with hoary?
<apokryphos> ztonzy: it's a lot faster though :)
<ztonzy> apokryphos, it is ? :)
<ztonzy> :D :O
<ztonzy> maybe time to upgrade 
<apokryphos> buz: oh, kubuntu will of course be again the first to package 3.5 =)
<buz> yeah
<apokryphos> buz: I think it'll go in backports this time
<ztonzy> what is best...to upgrade as is, or do it from start ?
<buz> sure pissed gentoo using friend of mine off  ;)
<ztonzy> buz, hehe
<apokryphos> ztonzy: upgrade as is should be fine, but mind you -- breezy official isn't out yet. It's still technically unstable.
<ztonzy> apokryphos, yes I know
<buz> "buuuuttt.... " i can still hear it ;)
<buz> ... "it's still compiling!!! no fair"
<ztonzy> some folks I know already done it, have you yet ?
<apokryphos> buz: "Gentoo are once again the first to package KDE, and will be the last to use it" *g*
<buz> yes
<buz> and its probably still masked
<nikkia2> apokryphos: the amazing thing is, most of them only just finished compiling 3.2 :P
<apokryphos> you have to first figure out which of the 250 mini-kde-packages you want, then glue them together somehow
<genjix> hello, i have got flash working with firefox. i was wondering how I can get it working with konqueror
<buz> then figure out what use flags you need
<buz> and finally hope gcc doesnt choke
<genjix> i have added the /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox to the plugins folders
<genjix> and scanned for the flash plugin, but it doesn't show up on the plugins list.
<apokryphos> genjix: do you have flashplayer-mozilla installed?
* apokryphos thinks that's the name
<genjix> libflash-mozplugin? yes.
<apokryphos> !info flashplayer-mozilla
<ubotu> flashplayer-mozilla: (Macromedia Flash Player), section multiverse/web, is optional. Version: 7.0.25-0.0 (hoary), Packaged size: 956 kB, Installed size: 2136 kB
<apokryphos> genjix: nope, this one.
<buz> has anyone ever gotten the free flashlib to work?
<apokryphos> nope
<genjix> apokryphos: all my apt repositories are uncommented but it doesn't exist
<apokryphos> genjix: it's in Multiverse
<apokryphos> genjix: any lines that have "Universe", add "Multiverse" to them
<genjix> no way! i knew there was more than this :)
<apokryphos> =)
<genjix> nope. no plugins found still.
<genjix> but there is a lot more in /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox now
<apokryphos> genjix: do a full restart of Konqueror
<apokryphos> genjix: close it, then in Terminal -> killall konqueror
<genjix> ok
<apokryphos> restart it, then scan for plugins. It should work.
<genjix> ok im going to kill x
<genjix> :(
<genjix> i have the path /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/plugins
<genjix> and underneath that path are the 3 plugin files (including the dynamic library)
<apokryphos> hm
<apokryphos> genjix: what do you have in ~/.mozilla/plugins ?
<slicslak> gentoo has rc-update to control which init.d apps start on startup.  what's the equivilent in ubuntu?
<genjix> flashplayer.xpt and libflashplayer.so
<genjix> slicslak just make dynamic links in
<apokryphos> genjix: and Konqueror is definitely set to scan it?
<NamShub>  slicslak update-rc.d
<genjix> rcX.d
<apokryphos> libflashplayer.so is what Konqueror needs. It really should work if it scans that directory
<genjix> no...
<slicslak> thanks!
<apokryphos> genjix: add it, then.
<genjix> just have
<genjix> nothing
<genjix> going to restart konq and read the help files a bit
<genjix> brb
<apokryphos> Odd
<apokryphos> genjix: you have kde 3.4.2?
<genjix> yes
<genjix> no kde 3.4.0
<apokryphos> !kde342
<ubotu> kde342 is, like, totally, at http://kubuntu.org/hoary-kde-342.php
<genjix> really? will kynaptic update it for me?
<genjix> ok thank you. i do really appreciate your help and time.
<apokryphos> genjix: oh, yes
<buz> did the filter freeze issue in kmail get fixed in the past few months?
<apokryphos> genjix: kynaptic/apt. Just add   deb http://kubuntu.org/hoary-kde342 hoary-updates main  to your /etc/apt/sources.list
<buz> i'd like to ditch thunderbird ;)=
<apokryphos> buz: what was the bug?
<buz> external filtering of a lot of messages freezes it as it's done in the main thread
<genjix> apokryphos: doing that right now
<buz> say you hand 1000 mails to spamassassin, it will freeze until spamassassin processed every single one of them
<buz> instead of starting a new thread, to communicate with spamassassin
<buz> and let me continue work
<buz> other than that, kmail would be a decent client
<Leshrac> hello, I'm trying to get a wireless card working using ndiswrapper but the first step says: Launch synaptic or whatever package management tool you prefer, and I don't know hot to start synaptic or any other package manager.
<apokryphos> buz: gmail does all my filtering for me (luckily), so haven't experienced
<apokryphos> Yup, I do love KMail.
<buz> i dont trust gmail
<buz> did weird stuff to me more than once
<apokryphos> Leshrac: run Kynaptic. alt+f2 -> kdesu kynaptic
<apokryphos> buz: I checked the spam for about a month; never got one in there I didn't want.
<Leshrac> thanks, btw, what des that rogram do?
<apokryphos> still check it on rare occassions.
<buz> no really spam checking related
<apokryphos> Leshrac: it's the Kubuntu Package Manager.
<buz> more like not delivering mails for hours at times
<Leshrac> ok thanks
<apokryphos> buz: hasn't happened here :D
<buz> (to servers I control myself, so i know its googles fault ;(
<apokryphos> oO
<nikkia2> buz, i've seen that too
<buz> so you might agree on my wariness ;)
<nikkia2> buz, i also get the 'sorry, gmail is not available at the moment' a fair bit
<buz> mhh that i havent seen
<buz> but i rarely ever use it
<buz> i dont think it's all that good it's made out to be anyway
<buz> the new yahoo interface looks gorgeous though
<buz> just like a normal client should look ;)
<buz> nooow, something like that in open source i want ;)
<nikkia2> i use it for emails i don't want connecting me to my, umm, private things, that my personal email might give away :)
<nikkia2> ie, most co-workers know my gmail address, a select few know my real address
* apokryphos has one address and about 5 forwarders
<nikkia2> apokryphos: i have a total of somewhere in the neighbourhood of 100-120 email addresses :)
<nikkia2> most of which get checked once or twice a year :)
<apokryphos> nikkia: but not ones you use? ;-)
<buz> i have about 40
<nikkia2> apokryphos: no, i use, umm, 8 routinely
<buz> 5 i read
<buz> 2 i sometimes check
<buz> the rest i dont even bother anymore
<apokryphos> yup, we're all around the same.
<musashi> hello again everybody
<musashi> is it possible to run a exe file in kubuntu?
<musashi> because iam trying to install a game that i played on windows
<uc50_ic4more> Musashi - Do you currently have any type of Windows(tm) emulation installed, like WINE or QEMU or anything like that?
<apokryphos> nikkia2: where else would kvirc save identity etc setttings? In settings -> identity I have apokryphos and my real name, but it insists on always connecting me as apokryp:apokryp
<nikkia2> apokryphos: there are two sets of settings
<nikkia2> one 'global', and one per-server
<apokryphos> gah
<laszlok> musashi: what kind of game? Simple or lots of graphics?
<apokryphos> and there seems to be a Settings -> Registered users
<apokryphos> confusing
<nikkia2> laszlok: actually, the effectiveness of wine/cedega seems to have little real bearing on how complex the game is...
<Foodcoman> Is cedega necessary to play many current games or can wine do it on it own?
<nikkia2> Foodcoman: you can get winex, which is basically cedega without copy protection support
<apokryphos> nikkia: sorry, where's the per-server setting? Can't seem to find it.
<nikkia2> apokryphos: under the servers list in the settings
<nikkia2> find a server, and there should be a tab for user settings
<nikkia2> normally, the checkbox for overridding the global settings should be unchecked, but you might have checked it by mistake
<Foodcoman> nikkia2: I dont want to copy anything, would that allow my boy to play his games?  Jurrassic Park Operation Genesis?
<Foodcoman> Without rebooting to windows?
<nikkia2> Foodcoman: no, thats not what i mean
<apokryphos> d'oh. Thanks. 8)
<nikkia2> Foodcoman: if the game uses copy protection, cedega has code to allow that to work, winex doesn't, and in most cases, will fail because it thinks the game is a pirated copy
* apokryphos decides to test
<musashi> um
<musashi> laslok: its a MMORPG with 3D graphics
<apokryphos> Half way there :D
<Foodcoman> nikkia2: I track with you now!  Gotcha.
<musashi> uc50_ic4more: erm..nope?
<nikkia2> musashi, which one?
<musashi> nikkia2: ragnarok online
<nikkia2> ragnarok is 3d now ?
<Foodcoman> nikkia2: Cedega is Subscription correct?
<nikkia2> Foodcoman: yes
<apokryphos> nikkia2: do you get the auto-identify to work with the settings -> irc -> nickserv?
<apokryphos> seems like there's many ways to do it, apparently.
<nikkia2> apokryphos: no point, on freenode
<nikkia2> apokryphos: just send your nickserv password as the irc server password, and you get auto-id'ed
<buz> oh really? nice feature ;)
<Leshrac> I have a question, I am trying to get hold of the .inf file to make ndiswrapper work, but the windows drivers come in a .exe windows installer
<Leshrac> what should I do?
<musashi> nikia2: it is 2d
<musashi> 3d*
<musashi> Ragnarok Online backgrounds are fully 3d, while the characters are 2d
<musashi> thats what makes that game so addictive :P
<apokryphos> nikkia2: server pass isn't set in settings -> connectiong -> servers -> freenode?
* apokryphos can't believe it's being this difficult :P
<nikkia2> apokryphos: it is.... 
<nikkia2> apokryphos: there should be an advanced button, iirc, that opens the username/password settings for the server
<apokryphos> nikkia2: entered all that, with autojoin channels etc etc; password is in there, but no autoidentification
<Foodcoman> My son is hook on Battle for Wesnoth.
<Foodcoman> =)
<Foodcoman> Installed yesterday.
<nikkia2> apokryphos: strange
<cb68> Hello, I am installing kubuntu 5 10
<cb68> And after my computer restart I have a blue screen with installing package
<cb68> Preparing for installation 
<cb68> But it stay at 0%
<cb68> Is it normal ?
<cb68> I presse cnt alt del
<Foodcoman> Hrmmm CD drive not detected to extract packages after reboot?
<Foodcoman> Laptop?
<cb68> I took the DVD away after the fist installation
<cb68> Now I am a black screen in root 
<jakedahn> hey, can someone help me get sound on my mac mini running kubuntu?
<cb68> i start again 
<cb68> I explain : I just install a new Kubuntu 5 10
<cb68> And It does not work I still have ubuntu configuration Installing package 
<cb68> 0%
<cb68> Shall I reinstall all ?
<Pyf> whats the command to change permissions of a folder in terminal?
<Leshrac> chmod
<Pyf> so "sudo chmod sam:sam folder
<Pyf> to change to sam
<cb68> Where can I get support in an installation
<nikkia2> pyf, erm, no :)
<Leshrac> no, that's chown
<nikkia2> pyf, that'd be chown you're thinking of
<Leshrac> to change owner
<Pyf> but the format is right?
<cb68> Question I want to install Kubuntu on a partition 
<nikkia2> pyf, chmod takes either octal permissions (755, etc), or a string in the form of u+rx, u=rw, u-w, etc
<cb68> The partition already exist at least I should format it 
<jakedahn> hey, can someone help me get sound on my mac mini running kubuntu? anyone at all?
<nikkia2> eg, sudo chmod 755 folder
<Leshrac> try in the ubuntu channel jake, maybe you have more luck
<cb68> How easy is it to install Kubuntu ?
<jakedahn> ok, is it just #ubuntu?
<Leshrac> yes
<jakedahn> ok 
<cb68> OK now My screen is in the partitionning 
<Leshrac> cb64 as easy as plugging the cd in you drive
<insanekane> cb68: do you have some "free space" which u plan to use for kubuntu ?
<cb68> no I have a whole partition for that 
<insanekane> cb68: you mean a windows partition ?
<cb68> or yes the free space is hda5
<insanekane> cb68: ok, move cursor to it, press enter ... and delete the partition
<insanekane> cb68: then, go back to the main menu (ie, partitioning menu) and select "automatically partition"
<cb68> Can I keep the partition and format it simply
<insanekane> cb68: no
<cb68> OK I delete the partition 
<cb68> And how to delete a partition with the installation tool, I click on the hda5 ?
<cb68> Yes I found it
<apokryphos> sorry for the spam, finally done :D
<Leshrac> it's pretty straightforward cb64
<cb68> hda5 is deleted now and how to create it again ?
<eljefe> anyone knows how to change the new usplash theme?
<apokryphos> nikkia: thanks
* apokryphos is out now
<Leshrac> I'd use the automatic option cb64
<insanekane> cb68: no need to create it ... just select the "automatically partition" menu item .. and you partition+swap is created
<cb68> Sorry I have an french version if I choose partitionnement assist is it ok?
<cb68> In english it means assisted partitionning not automatic
<Leshrac> it should do it
<cb68> Or should I go back 
<Leshrac> it's probably just a bad translation
<slow-motion> hallo
<cb68> OK option number 3 after  RAID (n1) and LVM n2
<insanekane> cb68: i don't know the position of the menu item, or the french translation ..
<cb68> I don't want to loose all my disk !
<insanekane> cb68: but one think i can tell ... until you "commit" the changes to the partition table, it wont be changed ... in other words, (afaict) hda5 hasn';t been deleted *yet*
<insanekane> cb68: don't worry ... try the assisted partitioning (if there is nothing closer to the meaning of automatic) ... btw, it is quite easy to see it, since there are only few menu entries
<cb68> OK i did it my hda5 now has the number 9 and is LVM ?
<cb68> and not ext3 ?
<insanekane> no matter ...
<insanekane> err ..
<insanekane> didn't you select assisted partitioning ?
<insanekane> cb68: ^^^
<insanekane> cb68: did you get the new swap space as well ?
<cb68> OK now I understant The lvm of 10 giga is divided in 9.6 ext3 for the installation and 444 Mega for the swap !
<insanekane> cb68: yep :)
<cb68> I think this sould be new ?
<insanekane> yep
<insanekane> so now continue with the installation :)
<cb68> OK I did it ! 
<cb68> I have a message
<insanekane> like ?
<cb68> Partitionner les disques avec l'outils partman not yet implemented!
<insanekane> ?
<cb68> Thsi ext2 filessystem has a rather strange layout ! Parted cant resise this yet
<cb68> I did not to resize 
<insanekane> cb68: oh ... u are resizing the lvm partition .. hmm ..
<cb68> I press continue anyway
<insanekane> cb68: hda5 was originally LVM ?
<troy> is adept going to become kynaptic replacement?
<laszlok> musashi: 3d graphics won't work on kubuntu
<cb68> non I had hda1 windows
<laszlok> Lechrac: use wine to run the drivers, see if you can get them to extract the inf for you
<insanekane> cb68: no, what abt hda5 ?
<cb68> and on my logical parti hda5 lin1 hda6 swap etc..
<insanekane> cb68: i think win xp uses LVM afaik
<cb68> I did not understant this message : but the installation continue
<insanekane> cb68: so hda5 was originally ext3 ?
<insanekane> ok
<cb68> Probably a wrong message !
<cb68> It is still a beta distri 
<insanekane> hmm, i doubt it ... i do remember partman not supporting LVM ... wonder if it does know though
<cb68> Do you know if on the old distri the partitionin was lvm ?
<insanekane> cb68: i have not used LVM so far ... but i do wish it was available :)
<cb68> I only did a first test 6 month ago but I install it on a totaly blank disk.
<cb68> But now I install it on a specified partition
<musashi> laslok: 3d graphics wont work on kubuntu!?!?
<musashi> what if i use a winodws emulator like wine?
<cb68> i have a red screen
<haim> welcom
<cb68> I should check /var/log/syslog
<cb68> it says that the partition var do not have enough space !
<cb68> What is the var partition ? I wanted all in one partiton !
<cb68> I press continue
<haim> how i can play  game
<haim> ?
<Leshrac> what game?
<cb68> I have one more red screen ! 
<cb68> apt configuration failed
<haim> 0verkill-0.16
<cb68> installation lilo failed !
<cb68> This version does not work well !!! 
<insanekane> cb68: damnit, you probably need to remove lvm ... or something ...
<insanekane> cb68: btw, the "damnit" was not aimed at you, but the installer :)
<cb68> I hope I will find my data for the other partitions
<cb68> Now I have the choise to put lili on /dev/hdb or /dev/hda9 ???
<insanekane> cb68: why lilo ? why not grub ?
<cb68> My installer write lilo
<insanekane> oh right
<cb68> OK I remove my lvm partion and start again !
<insanekane> hmm, last time i installed, the default was grub ... or so it seemed
<Leshrac> yes, default is grub
<Leshrac> now that we speak of grub, I have just noticed that it has broken my WinXP installation
<Leshrac> does anyone know how can I fix it?
<Kyaneos> has nobody problems connecting to the msn network with kopete??
<Slike> hello, which package do I need to install to have the html/php/...-help available in quanta?
<insanekane> Leshrac: what do you mean ?
<Leshrac> I get an error message when trying to load winxp
<Leshrac> it's says it lacks a file
<mustafu> I wish that's all my WinXP lacked ;)
<troy> not sure, but is kynaptic supposed to take 45 minutes updates for only two days (breezy)
<cb68> I stop my installation  and now my other partion is not usable !
<cb68> I distroy all my disk because of lvm
<insanekane> cb68: you probably didnt, you can use the livecd to check properly
<cb68> It is too late 
<cb68> And I had a partition specialy to test  distribution
<insanekane> hmm
<cb68> I have a distri for my daily work and I want to test new distri in order to adopt it and I wanted to change for kubuntu
<cb68> Now I have kernel panic
<cb68> with my old mandriva distri
<Leshrac> when loading windows from grub it tells me it lacks this file: <windows root>\system32\hal.dll, and it doesn't load. does anyone know what can I do to fix it?
<slow-motion> thats clear that the kernel gets panic.
<cb68> OK windows xp works for me
<insanekane> Leshrac: yes, that happens very often to me ... don't know how to fix, but i suggest extracting it from the windows installer disk cab files, and replacing it in the right place
<cb68> How to delete lvm partition ?
<Leshrac> insane, has it worked for you?
<insanekane> Leshrac: i haven't tried ... XP is not dear to me ;)
<cb68> OK I try to install again 
<insanekane> (or to the people I have converted over to Kubuntu ;) )
<cb68> But I am tired it is 22:12 here
<Leshrac> I would be happy to use it if I could get my wireless card to work
<Leshrac> but without it is totally useless
<insanekane> Leshrac: iwconfig stuff doesnt work ?
<Leshrac> problem is I can't get ndiswrapper to work
<Kyaneos> has nobody problems connecting to the msn network with kopete?? please
<cb68> no
<lonewolff> Kyaneos: 3.4.0 wont connect to msn. 3.4.2 will, msn updated their auth stuff so it broke kopete
<Kyaneos> ok lonewolff , thank you very much
<nikkia2> lonewolff, the kopete in the standard hoary repos works too
<Kyaneos> lonewolff: can i install kopete 3.4.2 without installing all the 3.4.2 KDE environment??
<Kyaneos> lonewolff: not for me
<lonewolff> nikkia2: what version is that?
<lonewolff> nikkia2: it didnt work for me when i was on hoary
<nikkia2> lonewolff just waiting for aptitude to load to check
<nikkia2> 3.4.0ubuntu2.1
<lonewolff> hmmm, i could never get that to work
<lonewolff> and neither can lots of other people
<Kyaneos> nikkia2: it does not work for me
<nikkia2> i'm on msn with it right now
<lascar> does anyone remember the name of the package that enables gnome apps to look right in kde?
<Kyaneos> gtk-qt-engine
<Kyaneos> is not it?
<insanekane> yep
<nikkia2> 'kopete 0.10 using KDE 3.4.0'
<Pyf> i have a  aweird problem where my screen seems to kind of lock up ever  20seconds for about half a second, its really annoying when typing, (its doing it now!) and watching videos....
<gsuveg> anyone use klik?
<lonewolff> nikkia2: you are one of the lucky ones then
<gsuveg> on hoary ?
<nikkia2> lonewolff, bear in mind that the version on the hoary CD was 3.4.0ubuntu2
<Kyaneos> nikkia2: so i can not connect
<nikkia2> lonewolff, so it was updated since april
<lascar> Kyaneos: that's not it
<lonewolff> nikkia2: ah ok, i've not been using hoary recently, i shall have to change my recomendation then
<nikkia2> Kyaneos: you want gtk2-engines-gtk-qt btw
<nikkia2> the other one is for gtk 1
<lascar> nikkia2: thanx
<Kyaneos> nikkia2: then you are using Kopete 3.4.0, are not you?
<nikkia2> Kyaneos: yes, but the patched version that was released to the kubuntu repos in about june iirc
<nikkia2> ie, about 1 week after MSN changed their protocols
<Kyaneos> what iirc means?
<nikkia2> iirc=if i remember correctly
<Kyaneos> nikkia2: yes, i remember the problem, i was affected, it was fixed
<Kyaneos> nikkia2: but now, it is the same problem
<nikkia2> kyaneos, *shrug* as i said, works here
<Kyaneos> nikkia2: it says to me i give it a wrong password
<nikkia2> kyaneos, maybe you have the wrong password :)
<Kyaneos> no
<Kyaneos> i am sure i have the good passwd
<Kyaneos> x(
<nikkia2> well, let me disconnect and try reconnecting, but i imagine it'll still work
<fatejudger> is there a way to run a script or some command on bootup?
<nikkia2> yep, 'online'
<nikkia2> Kyaneos: you sure you're using 3.4.0ubuntu2.1 ?
<Kyaneos> nikkia2: i think so
<Kyaneos> nikkia2: 3.4.0 sure
<Kyaneos> kdebase        3.4.0-0ubuntu1
<Kyaneos> nikkia2: that is the problem, from what repository have you download the ubuntu2.1 version??
<nikkia2> kyaneos, only look at kopete
<nikkia2> it was updated seperate to kde
<nikkia2> Kyaneos: i'm 99% sure its from the official repos.
<Kyaneos> 4:3.4.0-0ubuntu2
<nikkia2> and it doesn't have a multiverse or universe tag
<Kyaneos> this is my version
<nikkia2> Kyaneos: thats why then
<nikkia2> thats the old april version
<Kyaneos> nikkia2: and how can it upgrade it?
<Kyaneos> nikkia2: i have the official repos and the bakcports repos
<nikkia2> kyaneos, it should be listed as a choice in aptitude
<nikkia2> !info kopete
<ubotu> kopete: (Instant messenger program), section kde, is optional. Version: 4:3.4.0-0ubuntu2 (hoary), Packaged size: 4258 kB, Installed size: 14384 kB
<nikkia2> hmmm
<nikkia2> i wonder if its tagged wrong somehow
<Kyaneos> nikkia2: where is the choice in aptitude?
<nikkia2> Kyaneos: press 'v' while pointing at kopete
<nikkia2> it should present a list of versions to choose from
<Kyaneos> 4.3.4.0-0ubuntu2
<nikkia2> i wonder if this is a 'us.archive is lousy' issue
<Kyaneos> this is the only version
<Kyaneos> nikkia2: i do not understand lousy
<nikkia2> Kyaneos: ok, there's another way around this
<nikkia2> http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/k/kdenetwork/
<Kyaneos> nikkia2: should i change my 'es' repos to 'us' repos
<nikkia2> go there, download the .deb, and install it with dpkg -i
<troy> phew!
<nikkia2> Kyaneos: its possible the es mirror is 3+ months out of date, but i find it hard to believe
<troy> didn't know changing hostname would be so risky - had to reboot into recovery mode and update /etc/hosts as well
<Kyaneos> nikkia2: i am now testing with us
<nikkia2> and indeed, 2.1 is on the es archive
<Kyaneos> i have changed to us repo, and it is the same problem
<Kyaneos> i can not download from apt the 2.1 version
<nikkia2> Kyaneos: i wonder if you've somehow lost hoary-updates from your sources list
<Kyaneos> nikkia2: what is your sources.list?
<Kyaneos> http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary-security
<Kyaneos> and main restricted universe and multiverse sections
<Kyaneos> is it wrong?
<nikkia2> Kyaneos: its hoary-updates that is important
<Kyaneos> ah
<Kyaneos> o xDD
<Kyaneos> sorry
<Kyaneos> i read hoary-security
<Kyaneos> i am sorry
<Kyaneos> nikkia2: what is the server?
<Kyaneos> please
<nikkia2> and indeed, 2.1 is listed in the packages file for hoary-updates
<Kyaneos> ok ok
<Kyaneos> you are right
<Kyaneos> nikkia2: thank you very very very much
<nikkia2> god darn it!
<nikkia2> its **&*@(ing ubuntuguide, telling people to comment out hoary-updates
<Kyaneos> i am so stupid
<nikkia2> Kyaneos: no, you followed the recommendations of ubuntuguide
<Kyaneos> and sorry for my English
<Kyaneos> i though i have all the repos
<nikkia2> Kyaneos: no, ubuntuguide makes some very very bad changes to sources
<lonewolff> whats with ubuntugide anyway? it seems to be causing a lot of bother recently
<nikkia2> lonewolff: retards
<nikkia2> or one, probably
<nikkia2> lonewolff: most of his info is utter BS
<nikkia2> including disabling hoary-updates
<lonewolff> yeah i noticed last time i looked over there
<lonewolff> a bit of a pain, because people will use the advice on there
<nikkia2> lonewolff: that's why regulars/ops here are supposed to never recommend it
<nikkia2> lonewolff: unfortunately, some people do still
<nikkia2> Kyaneos: anyway, did getting 2.1 allow you back on MSN ?
<Kyaneos> nikkia2: i am downloading it now
<nikkia2> ok
<Kyaneos> when i used Kubuntu for the last time, i get support for MSN
<nikkia2> Kyaneos: perhaps last time you didn't modify sources.list ? who knows
<Kyaneos> nikkia2: now it does not connect to any protocol
<Kyaneos> nikkia2: i go to restart KDE
<nikkia2> Kyaneos: yeah, might be necessary
<Kyaneos> but thank you very very much
<nikkia2> kopete uses shared libs for its protocols, and they can 'hang around' a bit
<Kyaneos> i will back now
<Kyaneos> nikkia2: now it works perfectly
<nikkia2> good to know
<nikkia2> you'll probably find there's other stuff that's been updated in hoary-updates you might want to update too
<Kyaneos> yes
<Kyaneos> nikkia2: glib and some other things...
<lonewolff> hmmm, does anyone know how to make speakers on the imac mute when you plug in headphones?
<slow-motion_> n8
<Abdul_Mueid> hello everyone
<Abdul_Mueid> hello Foodcoman 
<Foodcoman> Hello
<Abdul_Mueid> how are you foodcoman?
<Foodcoman> Good, fighting a bit of a cold.
<Foodcoman> Resting before flying out to Texas Sunday for a seminar.
<Abdul_Mueid> same here... weather is changing constantly here these days
<Abdul_Mueid> ohk
<Foodcoman> Fall is always good from some change.
<Abdul_Mueid> yeah
<Abdul_Mueid> tell me something, have u tried GimpShop yet?
<Foodcoman> Is that the Lookalike interface for Gimp to look like photoshop?
<Abdul_Mueid> yep
<Abdul_Mueid> glibc is the only thing giving me trouble
<Foodcoman> I tried once on windows, I thought it was neat, but thought why not just learn Gimp interface.
<Foodcoman> I dont know Photoshop that well, so no loss for me.
<Foodcoman> Ive noticed with Breezy I had to install older compiler and Libraries a bit.
<Abdul_Mueid> where can I find deb packages for glibc?
<crimsun> Abdul_Mueid: err...they're installed already.
<Abdul_Mueid> I tried google with every possible query I can make up
<crimsun> your system won't even function without libc6 installed
<Abdul_Mueid> the installed libraries are 2.3.2
<Abdul_Mueid> gimpshop requires 2.3.4
<Abdul_Mueid> and I cant find debs for that
<Abdul_Mueid> downloading source tar atm
<crimsun> then dist-upgrade to breezy
<Abdul_Mueid> I am OK with hoary at the moment, will wait for the final before I update
<crimsun> I do _not_ recommend compiling glibc on your own
<crimsun> you are liable to break stuff horribly if you use vanilla upstream, since we ship so many patches in our libc6
<Abdul_Mueid> hmm...
<Abdul_Mueid> so, what do u suggest?
<crimsun> if you _must_ use gimpshop, dist-upgrade to breezy
<crimsun> it's stable for daily use
* nikki2 doesn't see the point in gimpshop
<crimsun> we're essentially in freeze mode
<Foodcoman> Breezy has been pretty good to me so far!  Should improve each day right?
<gdh> breezy is released in 3 weeks - very little changing now but translations and docs :)
<nikki2> its a bit like choosing a windec that exactly mimics windows, IMO, it might look the same, but underneath, it still isn't remotely the same thing :)
<gdh> and last minute 'please please please!' bigfuxes
<gdh> haha, bugfuxes - Mr. Freud? :)
<nikki2> gdh, worse, you said 'bigfuxes' !! :P
<gdh> oh so I did! :D
<gdh> oh dear =)
<Foodcoman> MS would just call a bug a feature to make it OK!
<nikki2> saturday night getting to you ? :)
<Abdul_Mueid> crimsun: if I compile glibc, how many percent chances that it will work?
<nikki2> gdh, i'm surprised i saw it, tbh, my eyesight is messed up - got an eye full of oil :/
#kubuntu 2005-09-23
<gdh> :)
<Foodcoman> Eye full of oil????  dont hear that every day.
<nikki2> Foodcoman: you obviously don't know many (non-dumb) women :)
<nikki2> Foodcoman: best makeup remover on the planet is..... baby oil
<nikki2> (its also the cheapest)
<Foodcoman> Hrmm not even sure what my wife uses.
<nikki2> 6UKP for a box of 30 makeup wipes... or 30p for a 1L bottle of baby oil? hmmmm
<Foodcoman> What a woman, Online and cleaning her makeup off....   Thats dedication!
<nikki2> Foodcoman: erm, no, i cleaned it off a while ago :P
<nalioth> Abdul_Mueid: messing with your glibc version is a sure way to mess up your box
<crimsun> Abdul_Mueid: 50%
<Abdul_Mueid> i guess I take a coin and let it decide :P
<crimsun> don't say we didn't warn you.
<crimsun> I _strongly_ recommend you don't do that.
<nikki2> crimsun: i remember the old days when *running ldconfig* was a serious risk of screwing your PC :)
<Abdul_Mueid> OK, you win
<gdh> Abdul_Mueid:changing glibc is like pissing about with KERNEL32 in windows... :)
<Abdul_Mueid> lol... ok
<Abdul_Mueid> i already tried to get a mandrake RPM and make an alien deb... didn't work
<crimsun> oh geez
<Foodcoman> nikki2: Must be evening where you are at!  Here it is only 3:07pm
<nikki2> Foodcoman: 23:06 here
<crimsun> ok, let me break it down: there are two critical components of your system, the kernel and libc6. Do not mess with either unless you really know what you're doing.
<Abdul_Mueid> crimsun, it aborted right at the beginning
<Foodcoman> Europa?
<Abdul_Mueid> ok sir, roger that
<nikki2> Foodcoman: UK
<Foodcoman> a Sarnie sounds good about now.
<Foodcoman> Not sure how to spell it.
<gdh> mm bacon in the fridge :)
<gdh> ... tempted...
<Abdul_Mueid> I actually installed kubuntu yesterday, and there isn't much installed on it anyway
<nikki2> Foodcoman: i & t :P
<Abdul_Mueid> that's y i was thinking about giving it a shot
<Foodcoman> Today for lunch!  French rolls, halfed, buttered and toasted in a skillet.
<gdh> we also have fresh bread from the breadmaker - so I'm doubly tempted.
<Foodcoman> Then I cut some roasted turkey and Roast beef.  Lightly browned in the skillet.
<elvirolo> hi all
<Foodcoman> Yellow onions cooked enought to take the bite off.
<gdh> but let's not descend to a 'my food is better than your food' discussion :)
<elvirolo> many menu entries are missing here
<Foodcoman> Then some sharp cheedar. Little mayo mustard.  
<elvirolo> has anyone experienced that prob?
<Foodcoman> My nick should speak to that a little bit eh?
<Blissex> elvirolo: probably you :-).
<Foodcoman> Food Company Man!
<nikki2> elvirolo: yes, it happens when you update KDE some times
<elvirolo> Blissex: indeed :)
<nikki2> elvirolo: especially if you're running KDE when you update it
<elvirolo> i did a fresh install
<elvirolo> and deleted .kde
<Blissex> elvirolo: run 'update-mus' (can't remember if it is in Ubuntu though).
<Blissex> elvirolo: the global menus are in '/etc/xdg/...' something BTW
<nikki2> (part of KDE monitors apps being removed, it sees the old ones going, and removes the menu items, but it takes it longer than it takes for the updated version to get inserted into the menus)
<Blissex> elvirolo: and/or run the sycoca rebuild.
<nikki2> elvirolo: if you run kappfinder, it may well find them all again
<Blissex> ah 'kappfinder', nice to know.
<elvirolo> but .....
<elvirolo> i shouldn't have to bother about that!
<elvirolo> it should be done automatically
<elvirolo> (thanks, btw :)
<nikki2> elvirolo: its 'automatically' that causes it :P
<nikki2> this is what happens when people demand 'automatic' things, you get weird timing problems
<elvirolo> well
<elvirolo> simple :
<_andreas> hi guys; any of you know how to make konqueror display images in their correct scale when browsing?
<nikki2> if KDE didn't remove menu items for apps that have been deleted, automatically, you'd not have this problem :)
<elvirolo> i did a fresh install, and many menu entries are missing *from the base install*
<elvirolo> what can i do against that ?
<nikki2> elvirolo: that is a bit more worrying
<elvirolo> it is so irritating
<nikki2> elvirolo: just run kappfinder, it doesn't happen often
<elvirolo> nikki2: kappfinder can't find all the entries (like thunderbird)
<BROKEN_LADDER> does kde include some daemon or something to automount usb hard drives and such?
<BROKEN_LADDER> gnome had that..hal i think it was called
<elvirolo> i'm so fed up with kubuntu
<nikki2> elvirolo: are you sure you have reinstalled thunderbird ?
<elvirolo> i fill in bug reports, but nobody cares about them
<elvirolo> nikki2: yes
<nikki2> elvirolo: well, this isn't likely to be a kubuntu bug, its a KDE bug
<BROKEN_LADDER> i wish i could have the best of gnome and kde in one de
<elvirolo> well it's even worse with kde bug reports
<elvirolo> and qt-gtk engine doesn't work
<anachronism> hi, does anybody know if it is possible to turn of the desktop-switching via CTRL+TAB ? I tried doing so in the system settings, but somehow the deactivated setting seems to be ignored. I wanted to use CTRL+TAB in Firefox for switching between tabs, but i can't use it with that destop-menu popping up everytime i press it
<elvirolo> i'm so sick and tired of these buggy systems
<nikki2> anachronism: yes
<Blissex> anachronism: yes.
<BROKEN_LADDER> can anyone help me mount my usb hard drive ?
<BROKEN_LADDER> it is under /dev/sg1, but it says that's not a block device when i try to mount it.
<anachronism> well cool, but how will i do this? edit some conf-file?
<Blissex> elvirolo: they are not buggy, at least not at the n00b level. They are just incomplete.
<nikki2> anachronism: no, its an option in the control center
<nikki2> just trying to remember where :)
<elvirolo> Blissex: buggy, incomplete what's the difference :-D ?
<Blissex> BROKEN_LADDER: there are very nice ''USB and/or flash drive usage'' HOWTOs...
<elvirolo> the apps which come from the base install don't come up in the menu, this is unacceptable, even a noob level:
<Blissex> elvirolo: the main thing about UNIX/Linux is that it only supports cetrtain devices and configurations.
<anachronism> thanks nikki2, i thought i tried that already and it was ignored by the control center, i'll check it again now
<Blissex> elvirolo: with other OSes the manufacturer provides support. With UNIX/Linux the kernel developers provide it.
<nikki2> anachronism: are you setting the right one ?
<BROKEN_LADDER> lsusb Bus 005 Device 002: ID 0e21:0600 Cowon Systems, Inc.
<BROKEN_LADDER> a howto?
<Blissex> elvirolo: so the correct thing is to make sure something is supported before buying it.
<nikki2> its under... Desktop/Window Behaviour/Navigation/Traverse Windows on All Desktops
<BROKEN_LADDER> i just want to know the fs type 
<Blissex> BROKEN_LADDER: yes, all usb-storage devices work on the same way.
<anachronism> ?? well awesome it worked, thanks nikki
<kinfo> No match for "well"
<nikki2> anachronism: however, its possible that if you also have 'show windows from all desktops' enabled for the taskbar settings, tha tit will override the navigation option
<Blissex> BROKEN_LADDER: consider this for example: http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_USB_Mass_Storage_Device
<anachronism> i feel pretty silly now, i was 95% sure that i tried setting the key-combination of  that option to "none" several times. well but as long as it works now i am happy
<BROKEN_LADDER> it was sd1
<BROKEN_LADDER> doh
<BROKEN_LADDER> found it
<BROKEN_LADDER> thx
<Blissex> BROKEN_LADDER: 'sda1' more likely. Also look here for the complete story: http://linuxusbguide.sourceforge.net/USB-guide-1.0.9/x485.html
<BROKEN_LADDER> sda1 i meant
<BROKEN_LADDER> complete story?
<nikki2> as long as its not uba1 you're ok :)
<Blissex> BROKEN_LADDER: have a look :-)
<BROKEN_LADDER> i bought a cowon iaudio u2 1gb music player.  it is sooo awesome
<BROKEN_LADDER> plays vorbis
<elvirolo> Blissex: i know
<elvirolo> but this has nothing to do with what i'm talking about
<BROKEN_LADDER> i've mounted it dude.  it's working fine
<BROKEN_LADDER> doesn't kde have some sort of automounting system like gnome does?
<nikki2> BROKEN_LADDER: i want a x5l...
<BROKEN_LADDER> like hal
<BROKEN_LADDER> nikki2 i won't get something like that until it has a flash drive.
<BROKEN_LADDER> my u2 is just freakin sick.  it does voice recording to mp3 files.  it can record from the radio station, so if you're listening to some cool program, you can save it.
<nikki2> BROKEN_LADDER: *shrug* i refuse to pay a premium for flash, when i've never had any problems with portable HDDs :)
<BROKEN_LADDER> it's a usb mass storage device.
<BROKEN_LADDER> well, they are heavy.
<BROKEN_LADDER> my cowon u2 is about 1/10th the weight of my headphones
<BROKEN_LADDER> did you guys see that triginometry thing on /. ??  crazy.
<nikki2> BROKEN_LADDER: its nothing new... basically what the building trade already does, and has done for decades
<nikki2> BROKEN_LADDER: the latest story is a bit more surprising :)
<BROKEN_LADDER> wow!
<BROKEN_LADDER> dell supporting a linux system
<gdh> Dell support any flavour of Linux... as long as it's Red Hat :)
<nikki2> gdh, pre-installing on a laptop is a different issue
<noirequus> nikki2: you cloning today?
<Abdul_Mueid> guys, do breezy repo's have packages for KDE?
<nikki2> gdh, yes, they've 'supported' RHEL on their servers, they have to, because that's what most of them end up running probably...
<noirequus> Abdul_Mueid: yes they do
<Abdul_Mueid> thanks alot
<nikki2> noirequus: other one is my desktop, this me is my laptop
<Abdul_Mueid> much appreciated
<noirequus> nikki2: this is me fixin to go to work
<Abdul_Mueid> bye all
<Abdul_Mueid>  :D
<gdh> nikki2: Their support seems to run to 'have you tried the latest RH kernel with a billion shitty patches?'
<noirequus> nikki2: i'm gonna be my other me when i get to work
<noirequus> lol
<nikki2> gdh, notice how i ''ed supported :)
<noirequus> what language, my stars
<gdh> Yis :)
<nikki2> gdh, i think the difference is probably because, linux *is* starting to make serious inroads on the corporate desktop, in europe
<gdh> RH kernels are fantastic - they'll say "2.4.9-EL3.69.smp" but it's patched so heavily that it bears next to nothing in common with a vanilla 2.6.9 codebase..
<gdh> 2.4.9..
<nikki2> gdh, i enjoyed the RHEL call i got the other week
<nikki2> they'd bought a RHEL server 'to run J2EE', downloaded J2EE from sun, then watched as the RPM claimed libc and a million other libs weren't installed
<BROKEN_LADDER> linux messes up its adoption when i have to struggle with /etc/fstab just to use  my freakin usb drive
<BROKEN_LADDER> what fs type should i use for a mass storage device?
<BROKEN_LADDER> i tried auto but that's not workin
<nikki2> BROKEN_LADDER: whatever you want, vfat is probably a safe bet
<Foodcoman> My 1gig Sandisk key came vfat and work fantastically.
<Foodcoman> Funny though sync seems like its needed.
<BROKEN_LADDER> what do you mean "whatever i want"?
<BROKEN_LADDER> it's got an fs already
<nikki2> BROKEN_LADDER: then its probably vfat
<nikki2> BROKEN_LADDER: but nothing is stopping you from reformatting it :)
<nikki2> some people may tell you that ext2/3 is a bad idea because of the inode update issues and flash life, but at the end of the day, fat is just as 'touch the disk' happy anyway, and modern flash usually does sector remapping and write spreading
* Foodcoman thinks nikki2 is way to smart to keep up with!   =)
<nikki2> Foodcoman: sync just ensures that data is written immediately rather than cached, if you're happy to remember to umount before you pull it, sync shouldn't be needed
<nikki2> personally, i use a 2s auto-umount on autofs, and it takes me more than 2 seconds to stop doing something and reach over to the card reader (integrated to my printer)
<Foodcoman> nikki2  Great translation,  I have really noticed the cache time can be very lengthy.
<nikki2> Foodcoman: 30 seconds, by default
<Foodcoman> auto-mount and autofs set in fstab?
<nikki2> Foodcoman: no, autofs is a seperate program that is a bit tricky to setup, that allows you to 'just use' a disk to mount it, and umount it when you stop using it
<Foodcoman> Ah ok!
<BROKEN_LADDER> nikki2 i want cross compatibility.  i want the player to work as well.
<BROKEN_LADDER> nikki2 it probably wouldn't know how to read it's own data in another fs.
<nikki2> coupled with some nice udev scripts, i have a system whereby *no matter what device nodes they get* i can access my ipod in /media/iPod, and my memory card reader in /media/memcard
<BROKEN_LADDER> okay, i mounted it at /dev/sda1 then unplugged it and plugged it back in to try to mount it so that any user could edit the songs onit.
<BROKEN_LADDER> now i don't see it showing up, although dmesg reports it.
<nikki2> BROKEN_LADDER: did you umount it before unplugging it ?
<BROKEN_LADDER> yeah, but why would that matter?
<nikki2> because otherwise the system would still think it was in use, and allocate it a new device node, probably sdb1
<nikki2> (it might have done that anyway, depending on how long you waited between unplugging and plugging)
<BROKEN_LADDER> ttached scsi removable disk sda at scsi4, channel 0, id 0, lun 0
<BROKEN_LADDER> Attached scsi generic sg1 at scsi4, channel 0, id 0, lun 0,  type 0
<nikki2> BROKEN_LADDER: hmmm, that looks suspiciously like it didn't read the partition table
<nikki2> anyway, i'm tired.. going to bed
<Foodcoman> Good Night nikki2!
<nikki2> night all
<BROKEN_LADDER> doh!  i ketp typing "mount sd1" instead of sda1
<BROKEN_LADDER> what do i need to put in fstab to give me write access to this bastaRD/
<BROKEN_LADDER> can anyone suggest some umask to give me write access to this device?
<Tm_T> 0111
<Tm_T> =)
<BROKEN_LADDER> thanks!
<BROKEN_LADDER> or i can just mount it as myself..duh
<Tm_T> "no you can't"
<Tm_T> ;)
<_andreas> kubuntu rocks ok
<BROKEN_LADDER> oh my god.  i just put music on my flash music player using usb 2.0, and it took a second to transfer a whole album.
<Tm_T> yup
<Blissex> BROKEN_LADDER: a good flash device can write at around 10-15MB/s
<BROKEN_LADDER> this is my cowon iaudio u2.
<BROKEN_LADDER> it is bad arse
<Delphinus> hello
<musashi> hi everyone
<jonorn> libdvdcss2 in breezy? what sources do I need to add?
<Flying_Eagle> joker
<Tm_T> AAAH!
<Tm_T> jonorn fellow was surprisingly long here waiting answers
<gdh> maybe he found google.
<gdh> I doubt it, but that's how I justify it.
<Tm_T> =)
<Flying_Eagle> gdh, very optimistic way of thinking :)
<moparfan90> hello
<moparfan90> i need a program to burn CD's
<moparfan90> .iso files
<moparfan90> any one know one
<Kamping_Kaiser> k3b?
<moparfan90> i dont know is that good?
<moparfan90> ok i have that thanks
<apokryphos> Very good, yes.
<Kamping_Kaiser> its suppsed to be the best app out there, but i havent used it
<gdh> 'cdrecord' ? :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> :P
<moparfan90> ok i have a .iso file there and its a linux install file how do i burn it so it works? with k3b?
<moparfan90> anyone ...please
<apokryphos> moparfan90: yup, with K3b
<apokryphos> moparfan90: Tools -> Burn CD Image
<moparfan90> i know i can    how
<moparfan90> oo
<moparfan90> thats all
<moparfan90> ?
<moparfan90> then it will work?
<moparfan90> ok
<moparfan90> i hope
<apokryphos> moparfan90: yes
<apokryphos> moparfan90: select burn CD Image and select the ISO from there
<moparfan90> ok
<moparfan90> i did and it burning
<Foodcoman> apokryphos: My DVD's are playing a little jerky.
<Budda> hi.
<Foodcoman> Improved with a sudo hdparm -d 1 /dev/hdc
<johndarkhorse> marcin_ant: i know you dont, i was just remarking that nautilus is bad about changing user permissions when started as root
<Budda> how can i enable java support for konqueror?
<Foodcoman> Anything else I can do?
<johndarkhorse> damn i'm busy
<apokryphos> Foodcoman: interesting. Tried changing your video viewer? What are you using there?
<apokryphos> ubotu: tell Budda about java
<Foodcoman> Xine seems to work better than kaffine with Xine engine.
<Foodcoman> gstreamer nothin shows.
<apokryphos> Budda: once you've installed the j2re pack that the page tells you about, set the path to the java executable in Konqueror's Settings -> Configure Konqueror
<apokryphos> Foodcoman: tried VLC? That's meant to do it too
<apokryphos> can't remember the engine it uses, though
<Foodcoman> Just installed it I will give it a spin with tonights showing!    =)
<Budda> apokryphos, hm apt can't find the j2re pkg do i have to install it manuelly?
<Foodcoman> Thanks for the help!
<apokryphos> Budda: check the link Ubotu sent you via /msg
<apokryphos> Foodcoman: np
<Budda> ah..ok thank you
<othomas> hi all
<ndazza> does anyone know what the process gam_server is? it's been hogging 99% of my cpu for about 12hours now
<apokryphos> ndazza: a known Linux bug. You should killall gam_server when that happens
<othomas> ndazza, do a kill on it and see who complains..<grin>
<apokryphos> ndazza: if you Google you can find a fix for it, too.
<ndazza> ahh thanks
<ndazza> i killed it, and amarok started working again :)
<ndazza> innteresting...
<apokryphos> ndazza: whenever your CPU is running up, things running slow, you should go for a 'top' straight away
<Budda> arg...i've added the following line to my apt-sources list and i've done an apt-get update but i still can't find the: "sun-j2re1.5" pkg
<Budda> deb http://ubuntu-backports.mirrormax.net/ hoary-extras main universe multiverse restricted
<gonza> manga de pijas!!!!!
<Mez> Budda: It's been removed for legal reasons
<ndazza> apokryphos: i was running a compile of xen, i had top running but just assumed the process was part of the compile
<gonza> que hacen putos del culo
<apokryphos> Mez: even from hoary-extras!?
<gonza> !!!!!
<Mez> and gonza: this is an english speaking channel
<ubotu> Wish i knew, gonza
<gonza> no entienden un pito de lo que estoy escribiendo putos jajajaja
<Mez> apokryphos, yes... for legal reasons we had to remove it
<Mez> gonza, - try #ubuntu-es
<apokryphos> gonza: English only in here. Spanish in #kubuntu-es
<gonza> ok
<gdh> the big bad Sun Says No!
<apokryphos> Mez: is seveas' repo still up and running?
<ndazza> pfft @ sun
<gonza> putos
<Mez> apokryphos, no idea ...
* mode/#kubuntu [+o Mez]  by ChanServ
<gdh> Budda: Lazy? http://bum.net/sun-j2re1.5_1.5.0+update03_i386.deb
* apokryphos remembers the meaning of putos
<Mez> gonza, you're on your final warning - once more and you'll be kickbanned
<gdh> not the absolute latest - but it'll run your applets :)
<apokryphos> Budda: I recommend using seveas' repo
<gonza> putos vallan a hacerse cojer por el pinguino puto ese
<apokryphos> ahh, the cowards
<gdh> tsk so much for the thrill of the fight :)
* mode/#kubuntu [+b *!n=gonza@200.47.137.37]  by Mez
* mode/#kubuntu [-o Mez]  by Mez
<Mez> :D
<gdh> bloody foreigners =)
<apokryphos> Mez: a +q would be funnier to see :D
<Mez> gdh: remember, we have to abide by the code of conduct ...
<Mez> +q? owner?
<Delphinus> hi peeps
<gdh> one nation, under Mez :)
<apokryphos> Mez: eh?
<Mez> gdh: many nations under one philospophy ;D
<gdh> =)
<Mez> apokryphos, +q normally means channel owner
<apokryphos> Mez: +q mode is quiet
<apokryphos> can join, but can't talk to channel
<Mez> http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/document_view
<Mez> hehe
<apokryphos> I do it sometimes if I want to tell them something
<Mez> anyways
<Mez> night
<Delphinus> cya Mez
<Mez> ah, apokryphos I'm used to +b q:*!*@bla
<Kamping_Kaiser> night mez
<Mez> night Kamping_Kaiser (havent heard from you in a long time)
<apokryphos> Mez: it's more standard, yes
<apokryphos> Mez: read the CoC and signed it, remember :D
<Mez> apokryphos, wouldnt know :D
<apokryphos> Mez: you did approve me as part of that ubuntu group, no?
<apokryphos> the new members helpers one
<Foodcoman> All anyone asks is a little respect in the channel, I have had my knuckles smacked, and I learned.
<Mez> apokryphos, that was a different guidelines
<apokryphos> Mez: I did gpg the CoC before that though, anyhow
<johndarkhorse> Mez: is this gonna be a weekend thing now?
<Mez> johndarkhorse, ?
* johndarkhorse is nalioth
<Kamping_Kaiser> o_0
<othomas> lol
* apokryphos awaits johndarkhorse's dog
<Mez> hey nalioth, it really depends.... I'll be online when I'm not working
<Mez> for example... i'm off till tuesday now
<Foodcoman> Hello, Mr. Nalioth
<Mez> anways
<Mez> sleep :D
<Mez> night all
<apokryphos> 'night
<othomas> niters
<johndarkhorse> fyi: i am at my paying job. that is why i'm using another nick
<othomas> tis good to have fun at work..:)
* apokryphos doesn't understand the logic :P
* Kamping_Kaiser reads anouncements of ubuntu and kubuntu previews... 10 days after they happened
<gdh> haha :) don't bother they're already way out of date
<gdh> isn't it great being with the in-crowd? ;)
* apokryphos re-remembers how great uncyclopedia.org is
<Kamping_Kaiser> im tracking breezy, anounceing a preview means nothing to me ;)
<apokryphos> :P
<gdh> apokryphos: oh god yes :) search on it for 'nonsensepedia'
<gdh> had me in shakes of laughter for ages :)
<apokryphos> I was on holiday during the preview, as I recall
<gdh> a parody of a parody...
<ThisGuy> Hey everyone.
<apokryphos> gdh: I haven't seen one properly written article on that where I didn't crack up inside
<apokryphos> beautiful
<othomas> hi ThhisGuy
<ThisGuy> What's everyone up to?
* apokryphos especially likes Bill Gates, all Linux/Linus related, Religion/Atheist related, etcetc
<apokryphos> ThisGuy: reading uncyclopedia.org
<gdh> and all the Oscar Wilde quotes ;)
<othomas> heh
<apokryphos> yes!
* Kamping_Kaiser should check these sites out :o
<gdh> "Those curtains are fucking hideous" - Oscar Wilde
<apokryphos> Kamping_Kaiser: you won't regret it :D
<apokryphos> Kamping_Kaiser: http://uncyclopedia.org/wiki/Bill_gates
<gdh> too funny :))))
<apokryphos> gdh: he's quoted on every other page. Their hero ;-)
<gdh> yes =)
<Kamping_Kaiser> :DDD lol
<ThisGuy> So, who in here is using the Kubuntu 5.10 Preview?
<apokryphos> gdh: erm, just noticed a lot more Steve Balmer quotations on the page :D
<apokryphos> ThisGuy: not that many; that came out some time ago. :P
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol
<ThisGuy> It only came out about a week or so ago...
<ThisGuy> At least, I thought so.
<ThisGuy> haha
<apokryphos> all Star Wars, LoTR, Harry Potter etc etc are funny too
<ndazza> ThisGuy: yes, yes it did. i think i've updated twice since then though...
<apokryphos> ThisGuy: the 5th wasn't it? That's 13 days ago. Done at least 4/5 upgrades since then.
<apokryphos> admittedly not full upgrades a couple of the times (no need).
<apokryphos> ThisGuy: still, a lot of people are still running Hoary
<gdh> apokryphos: http://uncyclopedia.org/wiki/Flying_Spaghetti_Monster - noodles, pirates, parrots,  physics, politics - what more could you want?
<gdh> s/noodles/pasta/
<apokryphos> Breezy is still a little shaky with  X for some (and with ATI/flrx drivers)
<Kamping_Kaiser> apokryphos: lots of people are running warty :/
<apokryphos> Kamping_Kaiser: really? On their desktop PC?
<apokryphos> they must not venture into IRC much :D
<ThisGuy> I'm excited for the Breezy release.  I thought Hoary seemed a little unstable when I tried it out.
<othomas> Breezy hangs checking the usb drives on the install here
<gdh> lots of people still use win95.. :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> apokryphos: yes, on their desktops, and if they could get online i expect they would not be running it ;)
<apokryphos> gdh: can't look at too many of these, it hurts :P
<apokryphos> hehe
<gdh> although generally they're just seccretaries in churches printing letters...
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol
<gdh> I see the 'smbfs mount from fstab on boot' bug was fixed in breezy recently:) woo! go you!
<apokryphos> gdh: ah, a flaw. The Windows articles aren't as good as last time I checked in :P
<ThisGuy> I'm thinking about doing an install of Kubuntu tonight.  I'm sure there have been plenty of updates to make it more stable since the last time I tried it.
<apokryphos> Hm, my current breezy doesn't seem to have hal running properly
<apokryphos> detects USBs being plugged in, but they're not actually available in media ioslave
<apokryphos> ThisGuy: indeed; what problems did you have last time?
<othomas> *don't do that Dave..
<gdh> apokryphos: Pfff, removable media is for philistines - everything is the network, and vice versa. Ask Sun. they invented networks, apparently.
* apokryphos hail Sun!
<othomas> all hail sun
<gdh> This should be a single for the Polyphonic Spree.
<ThisGuy> It was mostly with KDE I suppose.  A few errors here and there.  Konqueror really didn't like me.
<ThisGuy> haha
* Kamping_Kaiser makes comment about java sucking and :. sun sucking
<othomas> lol
<apokryphos> :-O
<apokryphos> ThisGuy: should be better now; some had Konqueror crashing issues
<Foodcoman> (Java)Collection when ever it feels like it is a bad idea!
<apokryphos> annoyingly, they seemed to be entirely random/sporadic occurences -- hard to debug.
<gdh> KDE's web media support is fairly awful in hoary- am hoping for great things in breezy :)
<ThisGuy> Yeah, that's basically what I was experiencing.
<gdh> e.g. kaffeine embedded crashing konq as soon as you navigate away from a page
<apokryphos> gdh: feature freeze has come and gone; what you see now is what yo' gettin' 
<apokryphos> Kaffeine seems good (perfectly usable) now in Breezy
<gdh> apokryphos: am not upgrading my work machine until breezy stable is gold :)
<apokryphos> Latest one too, I believe, with +gstreamer support
<apokryphos> =)
<gdh> my home desktop can come and go :)
<ndazza> konqueror media:/ no longer shows my usb drive
<othomas> kaffeine works well, so does XMMS for playing cd's with no audio connection to the machine
<apokryphos> ndazza: breezy?
<ndazza> apokryphos: yes. mount doesn't show the drive either
<apokryphos> ndazza: same problem here, actually. Might be worth compiling a bug report.
* gdh hunts his USB key to test...
<ndazza> i wonder if the #ubuntu guys have the same prob
<apokryphos> gdh: cool
<Kamping_Kaiser> http://uncyclopedia.org/wiki/Windows rofl " This key is replaced by the Meta key on Sun keyboards. Not that anyone cares."
<apokryphos> ndazza: I suspect it's a HAL issue
<othomas> usb is the hangup here as well..the live CD worked, but install hates usb drives
<apokryphos> does Ubuntu have automounting?
<Kamping_Kaiser> usb? yeh
<apokryphos> Kamping_Kaiser: :D
<apokryphos> Kamping_Kaiser: yes, usb.
<Kamping_Kaiser> :D *hugs gnome 2.12*
<othomas> lol K_K
* apokryphos eats and spits out!
<gdh> hey hey :) mine works fine! :)
<Foodcoman> Working with my USB key very nicely!
<gdh> boy does that make a change
<apokryphos> gdh: last upgrade?
<Foodcoman> Sandisk 1 gig.
<gdh> apokryphos: about an hour ago
<apokryphos> Foodcoman: last ugprade?
<gdh> upgrade AND reboot
<othomas> Foodcoman: my usb is an 81G drive
<apokryphos> gdh: hm, might do one now.
* ndazza starts an upgrade
<apokryphos> gdh: did a reboot today for the first time in at least a week, actually; realised the Ubuntu splash is finally actually working
<apokryphos> it's not too bad, but still kinda ugly
<apokryphos> Looks like an embedded colourful terminal in some ways
<gdh> It is? I didn't see that.. 
<Foodcoman> othomas: Bit of the difference there for sure!   =)
<othomas> heh
<gdh> needs any special video card? I have an old ATI mach64 thing...
<jsubl2> apokryphos, yeah i don't understand their obsession with brown
<apokryphos> jsubl2: they're probably trying to be "different". KDE got all the good colours... blue. :D
<ThisGuy> *Contemplates whether or not to install Kubuntu...*
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol apokryphos
<jsubl2> apokryphos, yeah i like the new kdm screen
<othomas> heh apok
<apokryphos> jsubl2: oop, haven't seen it. Might check it out
<apokryphos> I'm using some random one from kdelook, but haven't seen it in weeks -- I'm set to autologin
<apokryphos> my splashscreen is great though. Called "LoveKDE"; really quite like it. Smooth/clean.
<jsubl2> well i will have to look it up
* jsubl2 wanders off to kde-look.org
<othomas> apokryphos: is that the blonde with wet lips?
<apokryphos> That's the second person who's said that, I'm wondering if another one called that actually exists. 
<jsubl2> apokryphos, yeah i like that too.
<othomas> hehe..got ya all
<jsubl2> http://kde-look.org/content/show.php?content=25945
<apokryphos> That's it.
<ndazza> i'm not sure if the 'wet lips' detail is suitable for a channel like this... :p
<apokryphos> Looks great full-screen. The little hearts go up as the splashscreen loads
<apokryphos> The splash-screen actually demonstrates the flexibility of the Moodin engine -- great stuff.
<othomas> ndazza: sorry if I caused offense, i apoligize
<ndazza> othomas: no probs, i was joking :)
<jsubl2> i just checked.. my blondes lips are moist not wet
<othomas> <smile>
<othomas> ewww...some of that gloss stuff eh?
<jsubl2> prolly
<ndazza> 'moist' - so much information in one little word
<othomas> hahahahaha
<jsubl2> yeah that is a great word
* apokryphos chuckles
* gdh <3 moist :)
<othomas> LOL..:()
<gdh> 'mumblepants' - when her knickers are so tight that you can see the lips moving but you can't quite make out what they're saying :)
<apokryphos> alright alright!
<apokryphos> Definitely too much info :D
<gdh> tee hee :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol
<Kamping_Kaiser> that should be marked off topic ;)
<ndazza> hahahaha
<apokryphos> we have #kubuntu-offtopic for the gratuitously off-topicness :P
<othomas> lol
<ndazza> does anyone actually attend there?
<apokryphos> Though /me ventures to offtopic reasonably often in here. </blush>
<apokryphos> ndazza: me!
<Kamping_Kaiser> i didnt know about that :o
* othomas the topic?
<Kamping_Kaiser> -offtopic
<ndazza> i'd better join then!!!
<apokryphos> Party time :D
* othomas makes off-topic default
* othomas thee BBQ flare burns off eyebrows and beer spills
* Kamping_Kaiser burns othomas with a hot -offtopic chan
<musashiden> hey everybody, can i get a little help with KPackage?
<musashiden> it keeps saying my root password is wrong
<Delphinus> i'll try.. but i not a guru
<Delphinus> what password are you using?
<kalenedrael> Yeah, kubuntu doesn't allow root logins.
<othomas> lol
<kalenedrael> You use sudo.
<musashiden> ROOT password
<ndazza> musashiden: type sudo kpackage
<ndazza> from a command prompt
<musashiden> ok, let me try
<kalenedrael> Then, when it asks for a password, type your own password.
<jsubl2> alias su='sudo -s'
<Delphinus> or you can in console just do 'sudo su' to get a root console
<musashiden> it says "Sudo: Kpackage: command not found"
* othomas won't go into details of the work around again
<_hydrogen> wow
<_hydrogen> the new breezy splash screen rocks
<_hydrogen> it++
<apokryphos> musashiden: the package isn't packaged properly, unfortunately.
<apokryphos> musashiden: you need to have an actual root account to use it.
<musashiden> so um, what do i do then?
<othomas> musashiden: do you have kubuntu installed?
<Delphinus> what do you want kpackage for?
<musashiden> othomas: yes
<musashiden> Delphinos: to install cedega
<apokryphos> musashiden: set a root account, if you really wanna use KPackage
<apokryphos> musashiden: sudo passwd
<Delphinus> synaptic doesn't have it :(
<gdh> musashiden: UNIX is case-sensitive. Kpackage is not the same as kpackage ... Sudo is not the same as sudo
<apokryphos> Delphinus: doesn't have what? KPackage?
<apokryphos> It's in Universe.
<Delphinus> cedega
<apokryphos> !cedega
<ubotu> it has been said that cedega is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Cedega
<jsubl2> brb
<musashiden> gdh: i have triple checked spelling
<musashiden> and have changed the case
<Delphinus> sorry, didn't know what cedega was
<apokryphos> musashiden: are you in KPackage, and talking about this error?
<apokryphos> musashiden: I told you, you have to set a root account.
<musashiden> apo: i already have
<apokryphos> musashiden: then enter the pass you have for the *root* account
<musashiden> apo: i already have
<apokryphos> I might actually create a bug report for that
<apokryphos> musashiden: oh ok, link?
<apokryphos> (or bug number)
<apokryphos> oh, I take it you mean you made the root account
<apokryphos> musashiden: ok, so putting in the root pass, does it not work?
<musashiden> oh wait, it worked..
<musashiden> you were right, i had to make a real ROOT acccount
<musashiden> is kubuntu in anyway delivered from deviant?
<apokryphos> musashiden: eh?
<gdh> what's deviant?
<apokryphos> I take it you mean Debian
<musashiden> Debian*
<gdh> (take that to be the answer of "no")
<musashiden> sorry :P
<apokryphos> Yes, it's debian-based
<apokryphos> ubotu: tell musashiden about debian
<musashiden> ooh, then iam getting this error in KPackage
<musashiden> cedega-4.4.1-1.i386.rpm';echo RESULT=$?
<musashiden> rpm: To install rpm packages on Debian systems, use alien. See README.Debian.
<musashiden> error: cannot open Packages index using db3 - No such file or directory (2)
<musashiden> error: cannot open Packages database in /var/lib/rpm
<musashiden> RESULT=1
<musashiden> so i take it i must download this alien thing huh?
<apokryphos> musashiden: please don't paste directly in the channels
<apokryphos> !paste
<ubotu> [paste]  please use http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/ or #flood to paste large amounts of text
<othomas> heh] 
<musashiden> apoko: sorry >.<
<apokryphos> that's alright =)
<musashiden> :)
<apokryphos> musashiden: if instructions tell you to alien it, then you probably should, yes.
<apokryphos> Weird, launchpad doesn't find kpackage
<musashiden> try KPackage
<othomas> names , names..sounds like a song
<apokryphos> musashiden: nah :), it asks for the sourcepackage name
<musashiden> oh, lol
<musashiden> hmmm, how exactly do i install this alien thingy
<apokryphos> musashiden: same way most things are installed -- apt/package manager =)
<musashiden> but where exactly do i get the deb lines?
<musashiden> or the packages
<musashiden> cause i cant seem to find them
<musashiden> lol, all i see is a bunch of alien/ufo related stuff
<apokryphos> musashiden: are you following the instructions from the wiki?
<apokryphos> not that I've ever seen them...
<musashiden> apo: err, nopw
<musashiden> nope*
<Phily> Phily: !!Loves kubuntu,  I've tried lots of distro and find this one the most polished, I've been a user for 7 months now.
<triggerfist> i love it too
<Phily> No redhat 7 cd dowloads 
<triggerfist> its fast too
<apokryphos> musashiden: you're trying to install cedega, correct?
<Phily> No SUSE ancient kernel
<apokryphos> Then check the   Wiki
<apokryphos> Phily: good to hear!
<triggerfist> i install mepis today and then kubuntu and kubuntu was flying in my computer :)
<musashiden> !wiki
<musashiden> err
<musashiden> what was the link to the wiki?
<ThisGuy> Phily: I think Ubuntu is more polished than Kubunut...
<triggerfist> but kde rocks
<apokryphos> ubotu: tell musashiden about cedega
<apokryphos> musashiden: it's good to learn to use the wki, really. :)
<Phily> musashiden: Why not try to build Cedega from source?
<apokryphos> triggerfist: indeed it does 8)
<apokryphos> ThisGuy: I disagree =)
<triggerfist> bye everyone que viva Kubuntu
<triggerfist> :)
<musashiden> can anyone give me the website of the wiki?
<triggerfist> good night
<apokryphos> musashiden: wiki.ubuntu.com
<apokryphos> musashiden: ubotu already gave you the link for Cedega though
<Phily> ThisGuy: I've never tried Unbuntu, I thought they where the same distro (base is bases on unbuntu(
<apokryphos> triggerfist: 'night
<apokryphos> Phily: They are
<othomas> niters
<apokryphos> Phily: Kubuntu is Ubuntu+KDE (and minus GNOME)
<triggerfist> good night apokryphos, nice name btw
<triggerfist> :)
<Phily> apokryphos That what I tought
<Phily> How come there are so many users bu so litle questions and chat
<apokryphos> Phily: in here?
<apokryphos> There's not that many
<othomas> we all whisper <grin>
<Phily> at least 30 litle kubuntu users
<Phily> lets have a pole:  how many kubuntu here how many kubuntuettes in here?
<Phily> kunbuntuettes (being female linux users)
<othomas> lol
<gdh> That's a really fuqn cheap way to 'pick up chicks' :)
* aseigo likes the kubuntuettes
<gdh> Grade: D- ... must try harder.
<apokryphos> 88 users in the chan, but never does everyone speak at the same time of course, and many just idle for most of the time.
<apokryphos> aseigo: stop it, you're making me blush 8)
<Phily> whats the irc command to show total users in channel
<aseigo> it was nice to see how many more women were at akademy this year
<aseigo> every year we get more =)
<othomas> apok: we just sit and watch Holmes solve the case..:)
<apokryphos> aseigo: 17 registered wasn't it?
<apokryphos> Good stuff.
<apokryphos> othomas: ah, good ol' Holmes
<Phily> what akademy
<gdh> Holmes does not concern himself with trifles.
<gdh> mmmm, trifle... :)
<aseigo> hopefully the trend continues... i'd actually like to see some more female management of the project... women tend to have skills that are fairly rare amongst men that are really great when it comes to management
<gdh> <drool>
<aseigo> that's "truffle"
<Phily> anyone in here actually involved working on kubuntu or ubuntu
<gdh> no, not truffle, he was more interested inopium, really :)
<apokryphos> ubotu: akademy is <reply> aKademy is a big KDE conference where developers meet, code, and conspire together.
<ubotu> apokryphos: okay
<Phily> aseigo: Now you ar e the one triyng to pick up with all the complements
<othomas> (conspire) is the word..heh
<gdh> nna! :)
* apokryphos really likes all the women devs/contributors he knows in KDE so far. Great =)
<aseigo> Phily: dude, i don't pick up =)
* othomas woohooo
<aseigo> Phily: like a worm on a hook i just wait =)
<Phily> I work in the engineering world (actually nuclear) and I find most female engineers have VERY strong personnality,  I think female have to stand out in the engineering buinness to get half the respect a man gets
<aseigo> apokryphos: yeah, we've got some really great people
<aseigo> Phily: did you see that MIT lecture that was posted on planet.gnome.org a couple days back?
<aseigo> Phily: really intersting shit
* othomas did he mean "unclear"?
<aseigo> http://mitworld.mit.edu/video/80/
<Phily> Sorry french spelling nuclear (power generating station)
<othomas>  :)
<aseigo> hehe.. "unclear engineering"
<othomas> lol
<aseigo> i think that's also known as "MSFT"
<othomas> omg..hah
<Phily> aseigo where is the link on planet gnome
* apokryphos takes the opportunity to post a great aseigo pic http://aseigo.bddf.ca/dms/1/237_malaga-samedi-0045_sm.jpg :D
<aseigo> ooooh yeah.. hamncheez update!
<apokryphos> looks like you guys had a heck of a time =)
<apokryphos> must be like New Years' for KDE devs :P
<aseigo> hahaha.. yeah
<aseigo> well, i'd just had 4 very loooong days at that point
<Phily> aseigo: found it way at the bottom
<aseigo> 1 day of travel, 1 day was an 11 hour long e.V. meeting, 2 days of speaking tracks and hardcore design meetings
<apokryphos> aseigo: work hard -> play hard.
<othomas> woohoo
<aseigo> and that night novell rented out a really hot club for us... until 01:00 it was open bar and free tapas
<aseigo> so .. i got pretty ripped ... ended up going off bar hopping with some local girl sometime after 1
<apokryphos> wow
<aseigo> got home at like 5 or something
<apokryphos> hehe
<aseigo> maybe later. i don't really know what time =)
<aseigo> slept until noon. felt better for it
<apokryphos> Spain is great (I went Barcelona myself this summer)
<Phily> aseigo: no article just a table of content
<apokryphos> night-life ended for us an hour or so after sunrise 8)
<Phily> here in Canada  Quebec bars close at 3:00 
<aseigo> Phily: which link?
<aseigo> Phily: yeah, same here in calgary
<aseigo> Phily: though there are a few after hours bars
<Phily> aseigo: Why So Slow: The Advancement of Womrn
<aseigo> Phily: http://mitworld.mit.edu/video/80/ <-- that link?
<aseigo> Phily: click on the "Play now" link
<aseigo> Phily: it's a streaming video
<Phily> aseigo: In Ontario it sucks even worst they close at 1:00
<aseigo> well, we all know ontario is weak ass ;)
<apokryphos> ah, new Seigo interview on the dot?
* apokryphos wonders if he has strength for another one :D
<othomas> lol
<Phily> aseigo: I'm not pressing play on a real video stream its against my principales
<hussam> how do I know with which package was a certain file installed?
<aseigo> apokryphos: ahahaha.. i dunno. i hardly have the stomach for them ;)
<aseigo> apokryphos: which one, the TLLTS one?
<apokryphos> hussam: do you mean, "how do I know which package installed a certain file"? dpkg -S likely
<apokryphos> Yup
<hussam> apokryphos: ok
* aseigo tries to place apokryphos 
<othomas> i still enjoyed the strippers
<aseigo> Phily: heh .. sure =)
<apokryphos> hussam: heh, sorry, dpkg -L
<apokryphos> apokryphos: place, place?
<othomas> heh
<othomas> apok, speaks to him self
* aseigo gives othomas tab competion
<othomas> lol
<apokryphos> aseigo: as in, where have you seen me before? 
<Phily> what the heck is a tab competion
<apokryphos> probably only on IRC channels, here, kde, and docs 8)
<aseigo> apokryphos: i've seen your nick here on irc before. and as you says "strength for another one" i'm considering who you might be ;)
<apokryphos> !tab
<ubotu> You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC.
<othomas> <waves>
* aseigo bad with names, you see
<hussam> apokryphos: i'm missing this file /usr/X11R6/bin/lxterm but I don't know what I should reisntall to get it back.
<apokryphos> aseigo: I'm sure you talk to many people a day, I barel yremember myself from the people on IRC. Pretty bad sometimes oO
<apokryphos> aseigo: I spoke to you once about another interview you had some time ago, no real recollection. Was about Plasma
* aseigo nods
* othomas but i like nicks
<apokryphos> hussam: what do you need it for? I don't have it
<apokryphos> hussam: apparently xterm provides it though
<apokryphos> Must be taken out of breezy (warty xterm didn't provide it, neither)
<othomas> apokryphos, it does in hoary
<hussam> apokryphos: I can't get to failsafe session because /etc/alternatives/x-terminal-emulator links to /usr/X11R6/bin/lxterm 
<apokryphos> othomas: yup, that's what I said :P
<othomas> ty aseigo 
<othomas> <smiles>
<apokryphos> hussam: ack
<hussam> apokryphos: that's failsafe session in kdm
<othomas> lol
<apokryphos> hussam: you're on hoary?
<hussam> no breezy
<othomas> i am
<apokryphos> hussam: just ctrl+alt+f1-6 then
<apokryphos> oh oO
<othomas> breezy hangs on the usb's
<apokryphos> hussam: it doesn't exist in breezy
<hussam> but it's working brilliantly apart from this bug
<apokryphos> hussam: you should report it
<apokryphos> hussam: drop a mention in #ubuntu-bugs
<Phily> aseigo: You seem to be well known I just googled you and found out you work for trolltech
<hussam> should I make /etc/alternatives/x-terminal-emulator link to something else?
<apokryphos> bug activity is coordinated in that channel today
<apokryphos> hussam: nah; best to report
<aseigo> Phily: more well known than unknown i suppose =)
<aseigo> Phily: and yeah, TT pays my bills
<Phily> aseigo:  By the way your blogspot blog is down
<aseigo> Phily: all of blogspot is down
<othomas> ekk
<Phily> aseigo: Blogspot works from here, the main site, but not your blog
<aseigo> Phily: yeah, the individual blogs are down..
<aseigo> Phily: the composing site is up
<othomas> what happened?
<Phily> aseigo:  I don't think this downtime is affecting every single blog here is a random blog that works: http://lookathisbutt.blogspot.com/
<othomas> *aseigo is marked for "no access"..omg
<othomas> heh..sorry..just playing
* othomas to much holmes
<Phily> aseigo: R u working on porting kde apps to qt4
<aseigo> Phily: yes
<Phily> aseigo: we here very litle on current time frame when kde4 will be released can you give me the scope
<Phily> ooops scoop
<aseigo> who's "we"?
<aseigo> and the time frame for kde4 is next fall
<othomas> hope he saw that
<othomas> wb Phily
* aseigo just got an error page from blogger.com too.. meh
<aseigo> Phily:  the time frame for kde4 is next fall
* othomas mmmmmmmmmmmmmm
<Phily> aseigo: What next fall like tommorow or next fall like in a year
<aseigo> ahahahhahaa http://www.modestapparelchristianclothinglydiaofpurpledressescustomsewing.com/
<aseigo> Phily: in a year
<Phily> aseigo: HEre it is already fall lol
<othomas> eck
<aseigo> that has got to be the longest domain name for the most shite website ever
<othomas> almost here
<othomas> lol
<Phily> I bet they get tons of orders for such sexy cloth
<Phily> look at the prices pretty cheap for custom clothing,  I might actually order something for halloween for my kids
<musashiden> hey um
<musashiden> the CVS thingy is asking me for a password
<musashiden> and is not my root password
<ThisGuy> Has anyone in here used EasyKubuntu?
<musashiden> anyone here knows what password is it asking for?
<apokryphos> ThisGuy: er, what's that?
<Phily> aseigo: Domaine names are resticted to 255 caracters (I think) lets find a longer one which is as crappy
<Phily> musashiden; CVS for what software
<ThisGuy> Hold on, let me find the fourm link to EasyUbuntu (obviously the Ubuntu version, haha)
<ThisGuy> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=64629&page=1&pp=10&highlight=EasyKubuntu
<musashiden> phily: Kubuntu
<Phily> aseigo: Oops domaine names cant have more than 63 chaaracters
<apokryphos> ThisGuy: looks like another idea along the lines of SimpleKDE
<apokryphos> once again, the flaw in the plan is that Kubuntu is perfect, thus any modification can't possibly improve on perfection :D
* apokryphos trots off to bed now
<Phily> apokryphos:  I agree with you that Kubuntu is great but what I fing compare to other "commercial" distro is for newby and I know a lot Kubuntu is missing general documentation on how to start things off.
<musashiden> any help with CVS please?
<apokryphos> Phily: I of course go ta little carried away (I'm actually not *that* patriotic to it); considering switching when I get my new PC up-and-running; well, at least going to try out a few others
<apokryphos> Phily: Documentation was very much lacking in Hoary; this issue has been addressed (to some extent) in Breezy, however.
<ThisGuy> EasyUbuntu and EasyKubuntu are just there as tools to help install things such as media codecs, that may be a little to much for the begginer.
<apokryphos> excellent
* apokryphos really does start snoozing now. 'Night. =)
<musashiden> ok...it seems iam being ignored...
<Phily> musashiden: I'll try to help if u will be more specific on what you are trying to do
<musashiden> phily, thank you
<musashiden> ok, iam following the wiki guide on how to install cedega
<musashiden> and it tells me i need CVS
<musashiden> so i installed CVS
<musashiden> now, when iam trying to start CVS on, it asks me for a password
<Phily> musashiden: first musashiden r u installing cedega to play a particular game
<musashiden> yes
<musashiden> and for other games aswell
<Phily> musashiden: r u a new to linux
<musashiden> phily: yes, but i have average acknowladge on it. because i own dedicated servers with linux
<sna7ch> How do I delete programs?
<Phily> musashiden: depending on the game u running this solution can be slow
<musashiden> philiy: iam following this guide https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Cedega
<Phily> musashiden: have a look at this one if it helps http://www.linux-gamers.net/modules/wfsection/article.php?articleid=45
<musashiden> yah, iam there
<musashiden> in the step 3
<musashiden> thats were iam stuck
<musashiden> it keeps asking me fore a CVS password
<musashiden> but i dont have one
<Phily> musashiden: did you try just "enter" has the password
<Phily> oopss has as
<musashiden> yes
<Phily> musashiden: To checkout a new CVS respository:
<Phily>    1. cvs -d:pserver:cvs@cvs.transgaming.org:/cvsroot login
<Phily>    2. When prompted for the password enter "cvs"
<Phily>    3. cvs -z3 -d:pserver:cvs@cvs.transgaming.org:/cvsroot co winex
<Phily> sorry for the flooding lazy
<Phily> musashiden: is password working now
<musashiden> um
<Phily> musashiden: um?
<musashiden> let me try it
<Phily> musashiden: the pasword is "cvs"
<musashiden> wow
<musashiden> it is working!
<musashiden> thank you!
<johndarkhorse> wow 733t haX0rz
<johndarkhorse> lol
<Phily> musashiden: why are not using deb package
<Phily> musashiden: I bet you want play the drug game stonger that solitaire at work i.e.:WoW
<musashiden> phily: nope, i want to play Ragnarok Online :P
<musashiden> the most addictive game ever
<Phily> musashiden: have you verified first if the game is supported 
<musashiden> Phily: err..no..but there is a friend of mine playing ragnarok online on debian
<musashiden> so since kubuntu is kinda related to debian, it must work in kubuntu
<Phily> have you gotten 3d acceleration in x working first
<musashiden> phily: what?...
<Kaiser_essen> lol
<Foodcoman> The brave fencer.......
<musashiden> Foodcoman: thats me fool, you better recognise :P
* Foodcoman nods acknowl.......
<Phily> because ragnarok uses direct x which are translated to opengl in linux when using cedefa
<Phily> musashiden: type in a console glxgears and tell me the results in fps
<musashiden> k
<musashiden> 369 frames in 5.0 seconds = 73.800 FPS
<Phily> musashiden: that is very slow I get over 1400 fps what harware are you running
<musashiden> is that the answer you are looking for?
<musashiden> its slow because iam listening to music and compiling
<Phily> musashiden:  I don't think you are using accelerated 3d (opengl) x
<musashiden> well, there is a reason why is so slow
<musashiden> i dont know why but, kubuntu is using way more system resources than windows did
<Phily> musashiden: I hope  you have a nvidia card 
<kalenedrael> Ok, there is a serious problem with kubuntu here.
<musashiden> phily: iam using a nvidia card
<kalenedrael> Certain packages are complaining when they are not supposed to.
<Phily> musashiden:  have you installed the nvidia driver they are not on the cd
<musashiden> kalenedrael: a process called Xorg is the one sucking up my RAM
<kalenedrael> When I try to apt-get upgrade, it says I have to run apt-get -f upgrade.
<kalenedrael> musashiden, ok. That would be the nice graphics you're seeing. :P
<musashiden> phily: i havent install a specific driver yet, and i dont have a cd
<musashiden> kalenedrael: i know, but still :P
<Phily> musashiden: use apt-get to install them
<kalenedrael> Anyway, apt won't let me install anything. It is seriously stupid.
<kalenedrael> More specifically, xlibmesa-gl is complaining that a certain file or directory does not exist.
<Phily> musashiden: or install them directly from nvidia a follow instructions it a shell script that will do all the work.
<musashiden> phily: get whay?
<kalenedrael> When it in fact does.
<musashiden> what*
<Phily> musashiden: nvidia drivers
<musashiden> phily: i know, but what is the complete apt-get line?
<musashiden> nvm..
<Phily> musashiden: sudo apt-get install nvidia*
<kalenedrael> Errors were encountered while processing:
<kalenedrael>  /var/cache/apt/archives/xserver-xorg_6.8.2-10.1_amd64.deb
<kalenedrael>  /var/cache/apt/archives/xlibmesa-gl_6.8.2-10.1_amd64.deb
<kalenedrael> These simply will not install.
<kalenedrael> That's because of:
<kalenedrael> dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/xlibmesa-gl_6.8.2-10.1_amd64.deb (--unpack):
<kalenedrael>  unable to create `./usr/X11R6/lib/libGL.so.1.2': No such file or directory
<kalenedrael> And...
<kalenedrael> dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/xserver-xorg_6.8.2-10.1_amd64.deb (--unpack):
<kalenedrael>  unable to create `./usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libGLcore.a': No such file or directory
<Phily> kalenedrael: use http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/
<johndarkhorse> kalenedrael: please do not paste
<kalenedrael> Yeah, I know I should. :P I was lazy...
<kalenedrael> It's fine if it was a few lines. I avoided pasting all of them at once for that very reason.
<Phily> kalenedrael: do you have an nvidia card
<kalenedrael> Yes.
<kalenedrael> I strongly suspect that nvidia's installed fucked with things.
<kalenedrael> Installer, even.
<Phily> kalenedrael: goto http://www.nvidia.com/object/linux_display_amd64_1.0-7664.html and follow directions don't use apt-get
<kalenedrael> Um, I did.
<kalenedrael> The problem is that certain other packages depend on these two packages which I can't seem to be able to install.
<Phily> kalenedrael: get rid of mesa with nvidia drivers
<kalenedrael> That eliminates everything.
<kalenedrael> I mean, you wouldn't believe the number of packages that fucks with...
<kalenedrael> I don't use mesa, but apt complains if you don't have it.
<kalenedrael> apt is really stupid about this. It won't let me install anything right now, because it says I have broken packages.
<kalenedrael> E: Unmet dependencies. Try 'apt-get -f install' with no packages (or specify a solution).
<Phily> musashiden: have u finished compiling
<musashiden> hey um, is cedega suppose to take so long compiling?
<Phily> musashiden: yep
<musashiden> ok :P
<Phily> musashiden: go install nvidia driver berfore attempting to run cedega
<musashiden> phily: already did :)
<Phily> musashiden: run glxgears x needs to be rebooted for the extention to work
<musashiden> so um, what do i do?
<musashiden> btw, cedega isnt done compiling yet
<Phily> musashiden: ctrl-c to stop compiling and restart later 
<Phily> musashiden: what  is your hardware anywaay
<musashiden> um...
<musashiden> the hell i know
<musashiden> :P
<musashiden> i know is a nvidia tough
<musashiden> 32mb
<Phily> musashiden: ok its quite old
<Phily> i dont think cedega is going to work for you
<musashiden> T.T
<ThisGuy> *Goes off to finally install Kubuntu*
<Phily> musashiden: so the drivers are installed than
<musashiden> phily: yes
<musashiden> btw phily. i really appreciate all the help
<Phily> musashiden your wlc
<musashiden> hmm, an off topic question
<musashiden> lets say i have windows installed on my laptop, and kubuntu in my desktop
<musashiden> is it possible to use that remote desktop feature of windows, in kubuntu?
<musashiden> connect to the desktop of kubuntu using windows?
<Phily> musashiden: actually look for vnc and read on the subject
<musashiden> vnc?
<Phily> musashiden: you can use a vnc server and an http server to log from your laptop machine using a webroweser
<musashiden> lets say i just wanna the remote desktop connection windows has instead of installing a server and stuff
<Phily> musashiden; look at desktop sharing in kde but i use vnc
<Foodcoman> glxgears wont run in my console....nvidia-glx installed....grrrrrrr.
<Phily> Foodcoman console you mean when x is started
<Foodcoman> Yes.
<Foodcoman> I get and xlib error
<Phily> what does glxgear spit out
<Foodcoman> 2 lines.
<musashiden> god, cedega is sure taking its time compiling..
<Foodcoman> Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<Foodcoman> Error: couldn't get an RGB, Double-buffered visual
<Phily> Foodcoman how did you install
<Foodcoman> Thats it.
<Foodcoman> Apt
<Phily> did you modify xorg.conf to use nvidia driver
<Foodcoman> This is a breezy install
<Foodcoman> I am X stupid.....So no I did not...
<Foodcoman> Let me find it and look
<Phily> paste you xorg.conf at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/
<Foodcoman> This path right?   /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Phily> yep
<karl_> anyone know how to get rid of the Dummy sound card in alsa? I think since it is card 0 programs are using it instead of my real card, number 1
<Foodcoman> Its there as foodcoman
<Phily> Foodcoman got it give me  sec
<Foodcoman> Phily: NP and thank you.
<Foodcoman> Everything should be vanilla.
<Phily> Foodcoman: i dont think you posted it all
<Foodcoman> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2283
<Phily> Foodcoman: no i can see it but you did not paste the whole file
<Foodcoman> Sorry!
<triggerfist> hi everyone, i need help big time. I installed kubuntu 3 hours ago, and now i did a restart and its not going anywhere
<triggerfist> i get a message something like kernel panic
<Foodcoman> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2284  <--This should be the whole thing.
<Phily> Foodcoman at line069 change nv for nvidia and you should be good to go
<triggerfist> umm, i got an ati
<Phily> triggerfist I was writing to Foodcoman
<Foodcoman> Thanks Phily, You rock!   =)
<triggerfist> oh
<triggerfist> :)
<triggerfist> does anyone knows how to fix it
<Phily> Foodcoman: you need to restart x or reboot computer
<triggerfist> i cant even get into the recovery mode
<triggerfist> i get the same error
<Phily> triggerfist: can you get to the console
<Foodcoman> Phily will the ctrl+alt+bkspc work?
<Phily> Foodcoman: to restart x?
<Foodcoman> Yeah
<triggerfist> i did not try foodcoman, because i did not know what to do?
<triggerfist> can that be fixed?
<Phily> Foodcoman: type in console "init 3"
<Phily> than "after "init 5"
<Foodcoman> Phily: Will do!
<Phily> or start x
<Phily> or start x
<Phily> or "startx"
<Phily> or just reboot comp
<triggerfist> i mean phily
<triggerfist> what can i check in the console phily? thank you 
<Phily> triggerfist: please explain your prob
<triggerfist> after grub loads
<triggerfist> i goes on for 3 seconds then i get something like kernel panic
<Phily> triggerfist: not good
<triggerfist> and it stays like that
<Phily> triggerfist: this is from a frech install
<triggerfist> i just installed today :(
<triggerfist> yes
<Phily> triggerfist: you said that the kernel did load before did you update the kernel
<triggerfist> no
<triggerfist> i just did the upgrade in synaptic
<triggerfist> it also says something like trying to kill init
<musashiden> finally!
<triggerfist> i just panic too :)
<musashiden> it finished compiling!
<triggerfist> i know this is not good
<Phily> triggerfist: if this is a fresh install I would try to reinstall instead of fixing it
<Phily> triggerfist: but does the computer log to the console?
<triggerfist> do i lose all my settings?
<triggerfist> i think i can
<Phily> triggerfist: yep
<musashiden> phily: what do i do now?
<Phily> musashiden: for what cedega
<triggerfist> umm
<triggerfist> can i check anything in the console before i reisntall
<triggerfist> at this point i dont lose anything
<Phily> triggerfist: you have not answered my question does the computer boot in the console
<triggerfist> yes
<Phily> triggerfist: then it must be a video driver issue
<musashiden> phily: yes, cedega finished compiling
<triggerfist> i have ati
<triggerfist> 9600
<triggerfist> and the it was not working fine
<triggerfist> it was indirect rendering
<hussam> I'm using KDM with kdm theme from breezy. How do I make kdm NOT remember the last login name?
<triggerfist> but i did not mess up with that 
<Phily> triggerfist: ok do you have a bacup of your xorg.conf
<triggerfist> write now im on a live cd so i have access to the original
<triggerfist> i dont know if there is a backup
<triggerfist> let me check
<Phily> triggerfist: are you sure the live cd mounts your harddirve
<triggerfist> yes
<Phily> ok than send me your xorg.conf
<Phily> triggerfist: r you running a laptop
<triggerfist> no, regular pc
<triggerfist> do you want me to send you the xorg.conf?
<Phily> triggerfist: send me your boot.log
<Phily> triggerfist: send me your boot.log
<musashiden> phily: it didnt made a .cedega folder like it was supposed to...
<triggerfist> ok, where is that file loca?ted
<Phily> triggerfist: send me your xorg.log also
<triggerfist> ok
<musashiden> phily: a little help please?
<Phily> musashiden: you followed all instructions on the wiki
<musashiden> yes, and it didnt made that .cedega folder
<musashiden> that cvscedega command doesnt work
<Phily> musashiden wha does it output
<Phily> the .cvscede
<musashiden> bash: cvscedega: command not found
<Phily> try putting ./ in front of it
<musashiden> bash: ./cvscedega: No such file or directory
<triggerfist> phily did you get it?
<Phily> did you do sh WineCVS.sh
<musashiden> phily: if by that you mean, compiled it, then yes
<Phily> triggerfist: did you try to dcc the logs
<musashiden> and yes, i did used that command
<Phily> are you in the cvs directory
<triggerfist> yes
<Phily> triggerfist: well i had no request on my side
<triggerfist> do you want me to cut and paste it?
<Phily> triggerfist: yrp
<musashiden> phily: yes
<triggerfist> # /etc/X11/xorg.conf (xorg X Window System server configuration file)
<triggerfist> #
<triggerfist> # This file was generated by dexconf, the Debian X Configuration tool, using
<triggerfist> # values from the debconf database.
<triggerfist> #
<triggerfist> # Edit this file with caution, and see the /etc/X11/xorg.conf manual page.
<triggerfist> # (Type "man /etc/X11/xorg.conf" at the shell prompt.)
<triggerfist> #
<triggerfist> # This file is automatically updated on xserver-xorg package upgrades *only*
<triggerfist> # if it has not been modified since the last upgrade of the xserver-xorg
<triggerfist> # package.
<triggerfist> #
<Phily> triggerfist
<triggerfist> # If you have edited this file but would like it to be automatically updated
<triggerfist> # again, run the following commands:
<Phily> dont pste in here go paste it
<triggerfist> #
<triggerfist> #   cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.custom
<triggerfist> #   sudo sh -c 'md5sum /etc/X11/xorg.conf >/var/lib/xfree86/xorg.conf.md5sum'
<triggerfist> #   sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<triggerfist> Section "Files"
<triggerfist> 	FontPath	"/usr/share/X11/fonts/misc"
<musashiden> trigger! stop!
<triggerfist> 	FontPath	"/usr/share/X11/fonts/cyrillic"
<triggerfist> 	FontPath	"/usr/share/X11/fonts/100dpi/:unscaled"
<triggerfist> 	FontPath	"/usr/share/X11/fonts/75dpi/:unscaled"
<triggerfist> 	FontPath	"/usr/share/X11/fonts/Type1"
<triggerfist> 	FontPath	"/usr/share/X11/fonts/CID"
<triggerfist> 	FontPath	"/usr/share/X11/fonts/100dpi"
<triggerfist> 	FontPath	"/usr/share/X11/fonts/75dpi"
<triggerfist>         # paths to defoma fonts
<triggerfist> 	FontPath	"/var/lib/defoma/x-ttcidfont-conf.d/dirs/TrueType"
<Phily> triggerfist stop
<triggerfist> 	FontPath	"/var/lib/defoma/x-ttcidfont-conf.d/dirs/CID"
<triggerfist> EndSection
<triggerfist> Section "Module"
<triggerfist> 	Load	"GLcore"
<triggerfist> 	Load	"i2c"
<triggerfist> 	Load	"bitmap"
<triggerfist> 	Load	"ddc"
<karl_> anyone know how to get rid of the Dummy sound card in alsa? I think since it is card 0 programs are using it instead of my real card, number 1
<triggerfist> 	Load	"dri"
<triggerfist> 	Load	"extmod"
<musashiden> omg, DUDE! STOP YOU EDIOT!
<triggerfist> 	Load	"freetype"
<triggerfist> 	Load	"glx"
<triggerfist> 	Load	"int10"
<triggerfist> 	Load	"type1"
<triggerfist> 	Load	"vbe"
<triggerfist> EndSection
<karl_> triggerfist, join #flood
<triggerfist> Section "InputDevice"
<karl_> omg...
<triggerfist> 	Identifier	"Generic Keyboard"
<Phily> Phil lololololololololo
<triggerfist> 	Driver		"kbd"
<triggerfist> 	Option		"CoreKeyboard"
<karl_> pasting his entire xorg.
<triggerfist> 	Option		"XkbRules"	"xorg"
<karl_> lmao
<triggerfist> 	Option		"XkbModel"	"pc104"
<triggerfist> 	Option		"XkbLayout"	"us"
<triggerfist> EndSection
<Kamping_Kaiser> um.
<triggerfist> Section "InputDevice"
<musashiden> isnt there a op in here that can ban him for like 2 minutes?
<triggerfist> 	Identifier	"Configured Mouse"
<Kamping_Kaiser> kick?
<triggerfist> 	Driver		"mouse"
<triggerfist> 	Option		"CorePointer"
<triggerfist> 	Option		"Device"		"/dev/input/mice"
<triggerfist> 	Option		"Protocol"		"ImPS/2"
<triggerfist> 	Option		"Emulate3Buttons"	"true"
<triggerfist> 	Option		"ZAxisMapping"		"4 5"
<triggerfist> EndSection
<Kamping_Kaiser> triggerfist: stop it
<triggerfist> Section "Device"
<triggerfist> 	Identifier	"ATI Technologies, Inc. Radeon 9600 (R300 AP)"
<triggerfist> 	Driver		"ati"
<triggerfist> 	BusID		"PCI:1:0:0"
<triggerfist> EndSection
<triggerfist> Section "Monitor"
<triggerfist> 	Identifier	"LE500"
<triggerfist> 	Option
<triggerfist> sorry
<triggerfist> hey guys thank you for the negativity, im new to this
<triggerfist> i stop already
<musashiden> god, thank for the freaking spamming
<Kamping_Kaiser> triggerfist: paste lots of stuff in #flood or in pastebin.com
<Kamping_Kaiser> not in the channel. 
<Foodcoman> Newbie!  Be gentle!   ;-)
<Kamping_Kaiser> usualy spamming (5 lines or more) is a ban able offence
<hussam> How do I make kdm not remember the last login name? Is it possible?
<Kamping_Kaiser> Foodcoman: nail them the first time and they dont do it again ;)
<karl_> lol
<Foodcoman> hehehe, rough start!  School of hard knocks!
<Phily> i cant breath anymore I'm lauging so hard
<karl_> i think i'll pipe the cat of my kernel to xchat now...
<karl_> i think i'll pipe the cat of my kernel to xchat now...
<karl_> hiccup.
<Kamping_Kaiser> o_0
<Kamping_Kaiser> hi karl_
<triggerfist> im just trying to get help but you are just too much
<karl_> hey Kaiser
<triggerfist> like you born knowing everything mrs wise
<karl_> lool
<karl_> uninstall.
<triggerfist> i mean mr
<Kamping_Kaiser> triggerfist: http://pastebin.com/
<Kamping_Kaiser> brb.
<Foodcoman> triggerfist: There is etiquette online in IRC to keep it managable.  Hang in there and you will get the hang of it.
<triggerfist> ok thanks
<Foodcoman> Patience is also important.  These guy and girls are helping you for free.
<musashiden> so anyways, as i was saying.
<Foodcoman> You will be alright, just respect the oldtimers.
<triggerfist> foodcoman where can i get the boot log
<musashiden> this cvs is being a bish, seriously...
<Foodcoman> in a console type dmesg    
<Foodcoman> BTW, I am not one of the elite, so dont ask me to many questions!   <wink>
<triggerfist> :)
<Phily> triggerfist: I'll fix your computer give me your ip adress and paste in here the content of /etc/shadow
<Phily> no dont do it
<Phily> just kidding
<Phily> sory im tired got to get some sleep
<Foodcoman> l8r Phily!    =D
<triggerfist> weell thank you phily
<triggerfist> have a good night
<Phily> triggerfist dont listen to me
<triggerfist> i think there is something wrong with xorg. it has many symbols like in from of the spec lines
<Phily> triggerfist: are you using broadband?
<triggerfist> yes
<Phily> triggerfist: i think it has to do when your ati driver, try to reinstall
<triggerfist> but i guess it will do the same 
<triggerfist> i really did not change anything
<karl_> anyone know how to get rid of the Dummy sound card in alsa? I think since it is card 0 programs are using it instead of my real card, number 1
<triggerfist> yes, take it out of the computer
<Phily> triggerfist try installing from ati website
<triggerfist> ok 
<triggerfist> well i will let you know what happen next time phily
<triggerfist> thnak you 
<triggerfist> and have a very good night
<triggerfist> you and everybody else
<triggerfist> Im sorry for the posting
<Phily> triggerfist: your welcome
<triggerfist> i learned today not to do that anymore
<Kamping_Kaiser> back. sorry about the rant triggerfist :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> hope to see you again :-/
<Phily> triggerfist: no prob I laight so hard
<triggerfist> take care :)
<triggerfist> no problem guys :)
<Phily> laught
<Kamping_Kaiser> later triggerfist
<triggerfist> later kamping
<Kamping_Kaiser> bleeding doze support when i could be in #kubuntu :/ no respect
<karl_> check
<karl_> wierd
<Phily> Kamping_Kaiser: hey i'm french and dont understand what you mean by bleeding doze
<Kamping_Kaiser> Phily: doze== windows. bleeding == polite way of swareing ;)
* Foodcoman never heard of that one either.
<Foodcoman> No parle frances!
<musashiden> i quit this shist, its driving me crazy!
<Kamping_Kaiser> whats up?
<musashiden> no matter wth i do, i cant get cedega to work!
<Kamping_Kaiser> cedega or P2P?
<Kamping_Kaiser> and whats failing?
<karl_> musashiden: wait for the end of the year, wine will be completed.
<musashiden> its cedega and i am done compiling everything and making all the folders and stuff
<Kamping_Kaiser> 'completed' karl_?
<musashiden> but i cant get cedega to run a game
<Kamping_Kaiser> use the debs
<musashiden> were are they?
<anubis> you have to pay to use cedega right?
<karl_> wompleted...stable
<Kamping_Kaiser> in hte downloads area of transgaming.com
<karl_> completed even
<Kamping_Kaiser> anubis: yeh, afaik
<karl_> it'll work.
<karl_> thats waht i mean.
<karl_> it'll just work.
<Kamping_Kaiser> cool.
<musashiden> kamping: you have to pay for those...
<Kamping_Kaiser> musashiden: so source is free?
<karl_> musashiden: you have to pay for cedega too
<karl_> Kamping_Kaiser: no, it's proprietary
<Kamping_Kaiser> i dont realy know much, i helped a mate with his :/
<musashiden> kamping: yes, source is free
<karl_> which is prolly why he's having troubles
<Kamping_Kaiser> mmm.
<karl_> musashiden: nooo it's not.
<musashiden> yes it is
<karl_> get over it.
<musashiden> source is free
<karl_> then compile it into a binary.
<karl_> and it'll work.
<karl_> just pirate it for cripes sake.
<karl_> its on torrentspy
<musashiden> karl_ you think i havent tried?
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol. 
<karl_> torrentspy.com
<karl_> go there.
<karl_> be enlightened
<karl_> cant use p2p without payin tho
<_klerm> sdsfdfsdfer
<_klerm> hi
<karl_> hi 
<karl_> get your clown...i mean clone...out please
<Kamping_Kaiser> does freenode have a gline policy?
<musashiden> hey um, this command doesnt work
<musashiden> <!DOCTYPE html PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD XHTML 1.0 Strict//EN" "DTD/xhtml1-strict.dtd">
<musashiden> <body>glxinfo | grep #direct rendering#
<musashiden> </body>
<musashiden> err..wait
<musashiden> glxinfo | grep #direct rendering#
<musashiden> it outputs this
<Kamping_Kaiser> er... escape the #s? 
<musashiden> what?
<Kamping_Kaiser> glxinfo | grep \#direct rendering\#
<musashiden> doesnt work
<musashiden> Usage: grep [OPTION] ... PATTERN [FILE] ...
<musashiden> Try `grep --help' for more information.
<Kamping_Kaiser> oh, space as well
<musashiden> can anyone here please tell me after compiling and installing cedega right, WHY IN GODS NAME WONT IT WORK!
<Kamping_Kaiser> glxinfo | grep \#direct\ rendering\#
<Kamping_Kaiser> or - glxinfo | grep "#direct rendering#"
<musashiden> anyone?
<Kamping_Kaiser> no, i doubt anyone can tell you
<musashiden> ugh, screw this. iam going to bed. i'll deal with this in the morning.
<karl_> musashiden: because you made baby jesus cry.
<panickedthumb> I always just typed glxinfo | grep 'direct rendering'
<panickedthumb> it works fine
<panickedthumb> no slashes or hashes or anything
<Kamping_Kaiser> you quoted
<Kamping_Kaiser> see my 'or - ' option ;)
<author_> hi
<upster> hello.. anyone here?  I struggling with setting my refresh rate on my monitor.  In the kde control panel at 1280x1024 it only gives me the choice of 60hz.  However, I've set VertRefresh to 46-120 but it seems like it ignores it?  what am I doing wrong?
<author_> sudo kwrite /etc/X11/xorg.conf <- done?
<Kamping_Kaiser> upster: have you restarted x?
<Kamping_Kaiser> hi author_
<upster> kamping:  yeah, I've even rebooted
<author_> hi Kamping_Kaiser
<upster> it shows all sorts of refresh rates for 1024x768 but only 60 for 1280x1024
<author_> has anyone allredy installd brezzy?
<author_> installed +e
<Kamping_Kaiser> yep.
<Kamping_Kaiser> but not kubuntu
<adwait> hey, can someone help me out with kmail? the filters i create just won't work
<author_> Kaiser: i want to compil any programms, but the KDE preafix.. i dont now the path
<helpme> quake 2 wont install....help!
<Kamping_Kaiser> adwait: im afraid i cant
<Kamping_Kaiser> author_: kde prefix? 
<Kamping_Kaiser> helpme: any more info?
<author_> Kamping_Kaiser: yes, but in breezy any kde path's will be chanched in hoary it still works O_O
<Kamping_Kaiser> o_o
<author_> sry "preafix" is this richtig english?
<author_> richtig= right
<Kamping_Kaiser> prefix i think is what your after?
<helpme> i wanna install quake 2 demo only
<Kamping_Kaiser> what went wrong then helpme?
<helpme> i pressed install button and it wud crash...or i dont see anything after that
<author_> mhm i think its the wrong place to qestion.. bye
<Kamping_Kaiser> helpme: i havent tried to install it, so im not sure what your talking about. which button?
<helpme> u know that install button on the quake 2 spash screen when u execute the win-quake2 demo exe file
<Kamping_Kaiser> no i dont. i have never installed quake 2. but your using a windows version? so are you trying to install through wine or cedega?
<helpme> wine
<Kamping_Kaiser> have you tried in the wine channel? someone there might have tried to install quake2 themselfs
<helpme> uhh....ok i'lll go to wine channel...funny i never thought about it....whats wine channel #wine right?
<helpme> whats name of wine channel?
<Kamping_Kaiser> thts it
<helpme> but in channel #wine, theres NO ONE! only me!
<Kamping_Kaiser> sure?
<Kamping_Kaiser> its #winehq
<spiral> hi
<Kamping_Kaiser> hi spiral :)
<ubuntu> hi all
<ubuntu> I have some questions according kubuntu vs ubuntu.
<ubuntu> Are there any programs or functions missing in kubuntu?
<crimsun> no
<ubuntu> according to ubuntu
<ubuntu> And are all ubuntu packets compatible?
<crimsun> kubuntu is just kde installed on top of ubuntu-minimal
<crimsun> ubuntu is just gnome installed on top of ubuntu-minimal
<ubuntu> So if I install a program it is installed in k menu too?
<crimsun> (of course that drags in X.Org, etc.)
<ubuntu> crimsun: thanks
<crimsun> short answer: more than likely, yes. Long answer: not necessarily. Not all the packages use the same menu system.
<nikkia> crimsun: which is the whole point of the desktop-utils stuff
<ubuntu> but there are no problems with any packets
<ubuntu> except that I have to create an own menu entry?
<nikkia> ie, menus for both KDE and Gnome are formed from .desktop files
<ubuntu> nikkia: thanks
<nikkia> its conceivable that a package could use a .desktop feature that isn't supported properly in one or the other though
<nikkia> don't think i've seen it happen so far, tho
<nikkia> the most likely cause of an app installing but not getting a menu, is simply that the .desktop file is in the wrong place
<nikkia> but kde and gnome *should* look in each directory in your path, then the system-wide defined locations (/usr/share/applications among others)
<nikkia> (you may notice that the /usr/share/applications directory doesn't have 'structure', and wonder how it determines where to put them in the menu - simple, the .desktop includes a category field :)
<dale> hi
<dale> any peoole here?
<Kaiser_away> in a manner of speaking
<dale> how r u?
<Kamping_Kaiser> not bad :) hows it going?
<chx> hi. something is wrong with usb mass storage. i plug in a device (tried an usb pen and an sd card reader) dmesg lists /dev/sdc or /dev/sdd but said device does not exist in /dev/* . It was working a few days ago. What should I restart?
<nikkia> chx, is dmesg listing partitions on the device?
<chx> nikkia: yes
<nikkia> chx, odd, in that case, all i could guess is that its a udev issue
<chx> Attached scsi removable disk sdd at scsi28, channel 0, id 0, lun 1
<chx> ls: /dev/sdd*: No such file or directory
<nikkia> no, that hasn't reported partitions
<nikkia> the partition report will be along the lines of '[sdd1 sdd2] '
<chx> but I can't reach it through fdisk
<nikkia> but even so, /dev/sdd should exist
<chx> indeed
<chx> I thought there must be some daemon which does not run and I should start/restart it
<nikkia> chx, i'd check your udev rules, could be that its failing in there... my understanding is that the device name that is reported in dmesg is the pre-udev name, and it hasn't been rewritten yet
<nikkia> chx, there is, udev, but its not really a daemon, just a set of rules and a program that is applied whenever a new device is detected
<nikkia> udev takes the new device's info (from /sys) and creates device nodes for it
<nikkia> if you've unmounted /sys for any reason, it might cause new devices not to be put in /dev too
<chx> neh sys is mounted
<nikkia> chx, then i'd still say its likely that udev's confused
<chx> i am trying
<chx>   /etc/init.d/udev restart
<nikkia> perhaps your rules are broken *shrug*
<nikkia> chx, that doesn't really do anything, sadly
<chx> I got a stuck udevstart :)
<nikkia> chx, the problem with restarting udev is, it will trash a lot of important runtime nodes, like your ptys, usually ends up needing a reboot :)
<chx> great :(
<chx> well
<dale> gheloo
<dale> heloo
<dale> helo chx
<chx> hi
<hussam> crimsun: are you there?
<othomas> good morning all..:)
<othomas> if it gets any better, i'll just burst into a renditionj of "the hill's are alive"!
* othomas i hate typo's
<othomas> GM libben
* othomas feels like I am already at the in-laws for pete's sake!
<libben> gm all
<libben> im hungry, thinking of going for some wook
<libben> tandori chicken.
<libben> btw, isnt americas army for linux ?
<othomas> i have chicken thawing..BBQ?
<othomas> i think ALL are sleeping or something
<othomas> morning onesandzeros
<onesandzeros> othomas: what's up?
<libben> where can i download americasarmy for linux ?
<libben> on their site, its just windows binaries
<othomas> no idea libben 
<othomas> libben too
<othomas> dirt on my screen made that look like libbeh
<othomas> good start to the day..LOL
<othomas> 6:00 am and still have to do the in-laws...got any excuses for a reason to pass?
<libben> ur up early =)
<libben> its 11:55 here
<othomas> yup. butt feels like i fell on it..pain is an insperation
<othomas> you in russia?
<libben> sweden
<othomas> ahhhh, lovely country..:)
<libben> yes it is. 
<libben> bbl, food
<othomas> kk, take care
<othomas> GM smux, sorush20 and jpatrick
<jpatrick> :/
<othomas> hi Jured
<Juerd> Should the person who made the new kubuntu splash screen be in here: I absolutely love it!
<Juerd> (Blinking letters, building the word 'kubuntu')
<othomas> juerd too
<Juerd> And hi
<othomas> yes it works for me as well
<othomas>  :)
<Juerd> It looks better than icons
<othomas> much
<Juerd> And it's actually quite fun while at the same time staying serious.
<othomas> lol
<othomas> hi Leshrac
<othomas> hi square
<[square] > hi othomas 
<Leshrac> hlo
<[square] > g'day
<othomas> breezy won't install here..hangs on usb hardware
<Juerd> Why do sleep and hibernate never work on my machines?
<othomas> it's hyper active?
<Juerd> I've been using all sorts of Linux for the past 7 years. Never have I been able to get them to sleep and wake up again.
<Juerd> I've seen people report things working out of the box with ubuntu and this very laptop
<Juerd> But for me - of course it doesn't work.
<othomas> eck, sorry Juerd
<Juerd> I had it working one time. And then wifi died on reboot. It died and didn't come back until I booted Windows.
<othomas> how strange
<Juerd> Besides, booting from hibernation took as long as a normal boot, making it a bit pointless
<othomas> yup
<Juerd> I'd like normal stand by to work though :)
<burepe> Hello, nice to be back.
<burepe> Does anybody know the command to install the gnome desktop?
<Juerd> apt-get install gnome-desktop-environment
<burepe> Does anybody know the command to install the gnome desktop?
<Juerd> Don't repeat, please.
<burepe> accident
<burepe> cool
<burepe> thanks
<Juerd> You can search through the repositories with "apt-cache search <keyword"
<Juerd> Eh
<Juerd> <keyword> :)
<Juerd> I found this with "apt-cache search gnome-desktop"
<Juerd> Note that this is apt-cache, not apt-get
<burepe> the kde one is the same with out -enviroment so I tried that and failed
<burepe> thanks for the tip
<Juerd> Now get out of here, you gnome fan ;)
<Juerd> Just kidding, of course
<burepe> no...
<burepe> i know
<burepe> i just need it for this slow comp
<burepe> only had a kubuntu disk
<Juerd> Funny. It's usually the other way around for me.
<othomas> gnome is only slightly less intense
<Juerd> I commonly have 10+ ubuntu discs and not a single kubuntu one lying around spread all over our offices.
<Juerd> othomas: What do you mean by 'intense'?
<Juerd> Woohoo, a working hibernation
<othomas> lol
<Juerd> So it crashes during hibernating if I use the hibernate button
<Juerd> But echo 4 > /proc/acpi/sleep does work.
<Juerd> How weird is that?
<othomas> i have never tried the sleep button here..
<Juerd> Time to replace 25 line hibernate.sh with a single line!
<othomas> whew, does nothing
<othomas> lol
<Juerd> Or, I could take out the /sys thing and replace it with the /proc thing and see what that does
<othomas> hi abbas_sahbaz
<Juerd> Let's try the /sys line manually first.
<Juerd> That works too.
<othomas> do /proc now
<Juerd> Did that a few minutes ago
<othomas> ahhh ok
<Juerd> Something else in the script must be causing the crash then
<othomas> yup
<Juerd> I can run prepare.sh without a crash too. I can't run hibernate.sh without a crash, so it's not the button that causes the problem.
<othomas> does whole system go down or just X?
<Juerd> The screen is blanked
<Juerd> I hear the harddrive shut down, and then it freezes.
<Juerd> I can't find any specific line that has to do with hard drives shutting down, unfortunately.
<othomas> sleep does that part..
<Juerd> What do you mean by 'sleep'?
<Juerd> The echo disk > /sys/power/state?
<abbas_sahbaz> hi othomas
<othomas> tells the system to shutoff power to the drives and monitor
<othomas>  :)
<Juerd> If I echo to that semifile manually, it works correctly.
<othomas> try doing it line by line till it crashes
* othomas wonder how many times I have done that!
<Juerd> How do you do it line by line?
<Juerd> Does bash have an option for that?
<othomas> you know what command works for sleep..so try the next command and see what happens
<othomas> musrta crashed
<othomas> sec potty time..:(
<othomas> bk
<Juerd> wb
<jpatrick> Wow
<jpatrick> Next version is The Dapper Drake 
<Juerd> I'm missing a y in there
<othomas> ty
<Kamping_Kaiser> yeh, its cool
<jpatrick> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=350378#post350378
<Juerd> After warty, hoary, breezy, I'd almost say dappery :)
<othomas> lol
<Kamping_Kaiser> i saw the offical anoucement email ;)
<othomas> hey Kamping_Kaiser  gm
<Kamping_Kaiser> hi othomas. evening :)
<othomas>  :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> hows it goin?
<othomas> good so far..heh
<Juerd> I think I'll use bash -x and see if that can tell me more about what goes wrong
<Juerd> It's in prepare.sh alright. Even though I can start that manually without any freezeup
<othomas> hi elvirolo 
<elvirolo> when i change my network settings in "network settings" (kcontrol) from dhcp to static ip and then apply the settings, it goes backto dhcp
<elvirolo> does the same happen for you ?
<jpatrick> elvirolo: it's some freak bug
<elvirolo> will it be fixed?
<jpatrick> ...
<othomas> elvirolo, does it need to be?
<elvirolo> well ... yes! 
<othomas> why?
<elvirolo> because that means i can't switch to static ip without fiddling with my config files!
<othomas> hi burepe 
<jpatrick> elvirolo: well yeah
<jpatrick> elvirolo: I think it's in /etc/network/interfaces
<othomas> elvirolo, aren't you static already?
<elvirolo> jpatrick: yeah i know :)
<burepe> hi
<elvirolo> othomas: no, dhcp 
<othomas> wb musashiden 
<othomas> wb mustafu
<mustafu> oth: thanks, I guess?
<othomas> lol
<burepe> Someone just told me a command to search for commands, apt-get cache or something, could you tell me one more time I had a crash and lost the command.
<elvirolo> so, shall i fill in a bug report ?
<othomas> elvirolo, won't hurt to do so
<elvirolo> ok
<elvirolo> btw, is it relevant to report bugs related to internationalisation yet ?
<jpatrick> elvirolo: someone has probably done that
<burepe> was it juerd who was helping me?
<othomas> yes, i am sure it was
<othomas> heh
<mustafu> Could anyone give me some pointers concerning the difference between opensource / proprietary Nvidia card drivers?
<Juerd> F_ound it!
<Juerd> s/_//
<mustafu> ?
<othomas> woohoo
<Juerd> It's a combination of having my EDGE card inserted, and cardctl eject
<Juerd> Funnily enough, it does work without cardctl eject
<othomas> hi JensK and leslie
<Juerd> So why is that command even executed. Does anyone know?
<othomas> no idea here
<mustafu> cardctl eject = similar to using 'safely remove devices' in windows, I wonder?
<othomas> does that pop your CDROM drive?
<burepe> Can someone tell me how to search for apt-get command names?
<Juerd> mustafu: Yes
<Juerd> othomas: No, it ejects pcmcia/cardbus devices
<othomas> burepe, type apt-get and hit enter
<mustafu> Juerd: thanks
<burepe> thanks
<othomas> Juerd, k thanks
<Juerd> I'm getting close to having enough information to write a bug report
<othomas> <grin>
<Juerd> With would be the 4th this week :)
<othomas> hi Kyaneos 
<othomas> Juerd, tell abot the usb stuff too
<othomas> lol
<Juerd> What USB stuff?
<Juerd> I'm not reporting bugs I haven't experienced myself.
<Juerd> It's easy to report a bug. Go to bugzilla.ubuntulinux.org
<othomas> USB hangs on install of breezy
<jpatrick> othomas: it didn't hang here :-/
<Dark_Sith> hello people
<Juerd> ehm
<Juerd> bugzilla.ubuntu.com
<Juerd> othomas: Not for me
<Juerd> Dark_Sith: hallo
<Dark_Sith> Juerd: yo
<othomas> hi Dark_Sith 
<uli> hi
<Dark_Sith> anyone know where i can find mplayer for breezer?
<uli> i have question
<Juerd> Dark_Sith: multiverse
<Juerd> uli: Ask it
<othomas> hi uli
<uli> in the kubuntu release, are the nvidia drivers installed or not?
<uli> because it is told, i MUST remove the nvidia drivers before installing ati
<Dark_Sith> Juerd: multiverse?
<Juerd> Dark_Sith: Yep. Do you know how to edit a text file as root?
<libben> aaah
<Dark_Sith> Juerd: sudo gedit filename
<libben> im stuffed.
<uli> ehm....  well i dont know how to find out, if the driver are installed
<libben> shouldent have eaten the last one.
<othomas> wb libben
<libben> othomas: or anyone else. export path. 
<Juerd> Dark_Sith: For example. Are you familiar with /etc/apt/sources.list?
<libben> i want my path to be system-wide and permant
<jpatrick> Dark_Sith: it's kdesu kwrite filename / gksudo gedit filename
<burepe> othomas: I think my question was ambigous. I want to know how to search for apt-get package, for example if I want to install firefox is there a way to search for the specific apt-get command to install firefox. Does that make sense?
<uli> mhm :( no one an idea?
<jpatrick> Dark_Sith: Never sudo for GUIs
<mustafu> uli: I don't believe they're installed by default
<libben> hmm
<uli> good
<libben> just tried the new splash
<libben> hmm
<libben> just tried the default theme ever.
<Dark_Sith> jpatrick: y not if i may ask?
<libben> it was real nice
<uli> i believed to, but i wasnt sure
<libben> something more like that but with kubuntu over it would be nice.
<jpatrick> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo
<elvirolo> whoops
<elvirolo> anyone using amarok 1.3 ?
<Dark_Sith> jpatrick: never mind you are right :-)
<[square] > hello
<elvirolo> amarok uses up > 8O% CPU here
<[square] > how to upload hoary to breezy?
<othomas> elvirolo, it does use a lot of cpu here too
<jpatrick> [square] : upload??
<elvirolo> [square] : sudo kwrite /etc/apt/sources.list and replace all ocurences from "hoary" to "breezy"
<elvirolo> jpatrick: i suppose he means upgrade
<[square] > ops upgrade :P
<Dark_Sith> Juerd: jpatrick is right, its: kdesu kate /etc/apt/source.list
<[square] > thanks elvirolo 
<elvirolo> othomas: there's a bug about a memory leak here :https://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=15617
<elvirolo> [square] : NP :)
<[square] > ^^
<uli> anyone tried the ati installer (from which i heard it sucks) for the kubuntu 5.10 ?
<Dark_Sith> jpatrick: do you know where i can find mplayer foor breezy?
<Noriega> kcik ass
* Noriega is trying the live cd
<Noriega> now...
<jpatrick> Dark_Sith: sudo apt-get install mplayer ?
<Dark_Sith> jpatrick: tried that, no results
<jpatrick> odd
<jpatrick> I thought I saw it esterday
<jpatrick> yesterday*
<Dark_Sith> jpatrick: according to the kubuntu wiki, i should be installing mplayer-386, but n oluck finding it 
* othomas love seemed so far away, but now it seems it was yesterday
<jpatrick> sudo apt-get install mplayer-396
<jpatrick> Section: multiverse/graphics
<othomas> elvirolo, amarok has a livecd out..now I know why there is a lengthy loadup
<libben> what is adept ?
<libben> its a package manager
<libben> just read the apt-cache about it
<libben> is it good ? does it replace synaptic?
<jpatrick> libben: it's pretty good
<jpatrick> I like it
<jpatrick> :)
<Noriega> how do I fix so that the letters aren't this darn big?
<libben> so compared to synaptic then jpatrick 
<jpatrick> libben: It's quite good for a new app
<Noriega> there...
<elvirolo> it is interesting, but not as good as synapti
<elvirolo> c
<jpatrick> elvirolo: it's hot new software :)
<othomas> lol
<elvirolo> :)
<othomas> hey nalioth 
<nalioth> othomas: howdy
<elvirolo> othomas: sry, you know if the amarok bug is going to be fixed?
<slow-motion> hallo
<elvirolo> it's using up 90 % of the CPU here
<ubuntu> hello
<ubuntu> arg
<othomas> heh
<Kamping_Kaiser> hi ;)
<Noriega> so, how do I mount my hard drive? :|
<othomas> wb
<othomas> i like dog style
<nalioth> Noriega: what type of hard drive and what's on it?
<Noriega> I'm at the "Shell", what commands should I use
<Noriega> ntfs, mostly... crap ;)
<nalioth> !tell Noriega about ntfs
<tilix> hi
<othomas> change it to fat32 Noriega 
<Noriega> yeah no writing only reading
<tilix> I`m trying to compile GPLFlash2
<Kamping_Kaiser> hm. downloading lang packs. that could explain some issues i had
<tilix> I get this: configure: error: *** cannot find X11 development files
<Noriega> but I only want to read right now ;)
<tilix> does somebody know the package name for this?
<Noriega> thanks nalioth 
<nalioth> Noriega: np
<nalioth> tilix: you need to install "xlibs-dev"
<tilix> nalioth: thanks
<nalioth> tilix: np
<tilix> Failed to fetch http://bg.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/x/xorg/xlibs-dev_6.8.2-64_all.deb  404 Not Found [IP: 82.211.81.182 80] 
<uli> hi, is it possible to installthe kernel headers via apt-get ? 
<nalioth> tilix: try changing your archive to gb or no prefix at all
<jpatrick> tilix: sudo apt-get update
<nalioth> uli: yes it is
<uli> sudo apt-get install kernel-headers-`uname -r`  ? but i get a message then:"Couldn't find package kernel-headers-2.6.12-8-amd64-generic"
<uli> maybe my apt-get list not updated?
<nalioth> uli: amd64 is behind in some packages. are you using hoary or breezy?
<uli> breezy
<nalioth> uli: yes, give it some time, amd64 and ppc pkgs lag behind x85 in their availability
<nalioth> x86, even
<uli> aaaah... so i have to compile a kernel myself then :-/ (becuase ati requires at least the kernel sources)
<Chousuke> and some packages are not available at all :/
<Chousuke> like flash. :P
<nalioth> uli: breezy is still under heavy bug smashing developement
<nalioth> uli: i'd wait until oct 13 before i started worrying about video drivers and sush
<nalioth> such
<jpatrick> nalioth: Breezy is quite okay here
<uli> you right, i guess. i just couldnt wait to try the new release. lol
<jpatrick> I'm using it now :)
<nalioth> jpatrick: yes, it is "ok" but with the constant bugfix updates, it might not be "ok" tomorrow 
<nalioth> jpatrick: yes i use it also on one of my machines
<tilix> nalioth: I`ve installed it. But I still get this message.
<uli> aaah, this is the right command right? "sudo apt-get install build-essential linux-headers-`uname -r`"
<nalioth> tilix: open kynaptic (kdesu kynaptic) and search for "-dev" look for xorg or xwindows or x something -dev
<tilix> nalioth: I found it - x-window-system-dev
<nalioth> tilix: cool
<othomas> test
<nalioth> othomas: test what?
<reuben> hi
<reuben> is it possible to upgrade to GCC4.0?
<Juerd> Depends on your definition of possibility
<Juerd> apt-get install gcc-4.0 may help
<nalioth> reuben: yes, when you upgrade to breezy
* Juerd loves breezy so far
<reuben> what sources do i need to add to upgrade to it?
<Juerd> Except for the missing sound 
<Juerd> reuben: Change all occurences of 'hoary' (or even 'warty') to 'breezy'
<slow-motion> re
<Juerd> In general, mixing releases in your sources file I advise against
<nalioth> !upgrade2breezy
<ubotu> The guide to upgrading to breezy (5.10) is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade
<reuben> do i change apt-get install ubuntu-base ubuntu-desktop to kubuntu?
<nalioth> reuben: install "kubuntu-desktop"
<Kamping_Kaiser> !extras
<ubotu> [extras]  For extra repositories, check out http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969
<nalioth_zZz> y'all be good
<Kamping_Kaiser> can someone give me the url of hoary-extras? something at mirrormax from memory. firefox isnt working for me :(
<libben> deb http://public.planetmirror.com/pub/ubuntu-backports/ hoary-extras main universe multiverse restricted
<Kamping_Kaiser> thanks mate
<Kamping_Kaiser> libben: are the mirrors only binary or are there src debs as well
<klerm> hello anybody there
<Juerd> klerm: No :)
<klerm> hehehehe
<_klerm> hahahahahaha
<_klerm> (F)
<|apokryp|> Goood morning everybody
<|apokryp|> or afternoon, I should say
<Kamping_Kaiser> night will do me ;)
* apokryphos marvells again over nick change
<apokryphos> how you doin', Kamping_Kaiser?
<nikkia> apokryphos: ?
<apokryphos> nikkia: hola
<othomas> sec batroom
<nikkia> apokryphos: don't be getting all spanish on me !!  :P
<apokryphos> 8)
* nalioth_zZz was spanish all night at his job
<nikkia> apokryphos: we had one of the spanish guys visit, last week
<libben> how do i make my path perm?
<nikkia> it was hiliarious...
<Kamping_Kaiser> apokryphos: not bad, thanks. yourself?
<libben> ive lost my exported path from yesterday
* apokryphos decides to look at history, missed messages
<nikkia> apokryphos: his english was ok, except for one word that he had to constantly keep looking up in his spanish/english dictionary
<Chousuke> libben: put it in some initialisation file
<nikkia> 'fill'
<apokryphos> Kamping_Kaiser: excellent! Had a good sleep.
<Chousuke> like ~/.bashrc
<nalioth_zZz> libben: put it in your ~/.bashrc
<Kamping_Kaiser> great :D
<apokryphos> nikkia: don't keep us in suspense ;-)
<nikkia> he'd be like 'when you press this button the software will... ummm..ummm...ummm.... <rummage> fill the flash memory'
<nikkia> it was hard not to burst into laughter each time he managed to get out 10-20 'technical' words just fine, then fall over at 'fill' :)
<apokryphos> hehe
<apokryphos> :D
<apokryphos> We barely had to know any spanish at all
<apokryphos> Just a couple of local cafes it came in handy
<libben> nalioth_zZz: thats not system-wide
* nalioth_zZz has to translate for his drivers
<nalioth_zZz> libben: no. but it works for you
<libben> yeah i know. but i feel for a system-wide. no reason to not do it system wide.
<libben> or. well. its easier and faster maybe by doing it just in bashrc
<nalioth_zZz> libben: yes, do the ~/.bashrc
<nikkia> libben, without profile.d its most definitely easier in .bashrc :/
* apokryphos wonders how kvirc generates his fall-back nick :p
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol
<nikkia> apokryphos: its all in the source :P
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol
* apokryphos equips himself with handy grep
<nikkia> apokryphos: i believe it uses the nicks in the settings first, which are autogenerated from your username the first time you run it, and stuff like user + _, _ + user, [user] , etc
<nikkia> apokryphos: if you go to 'identity' in the settings, there is an 'alternates' button which defines the alternate nicknames to use
<apokryphos> ah, it was right in front of me
<apokryphos> I see
<libben> so i just add my export thingy in the end of my bashrx
<libben> so i just add my export thingy in the end of my bashrc
<kubuntu> where can I define multimedia keys
<kubuntu> they doesn't work out of the box
<dale> hi
<kubuntu> hi dale 
<dale> hi
<apokryphos> kubuntu: khotkeys, if it's working for you.
<dale> asl?
<kubuntu> apokryphos: I have to install it?
<apokryphos> kubuntu: no, you should have it
<nalioth_zZz> libben: yes
<kubuntu> apokryphos: where?
<apokryphos> kubuntu: either access it from kcontrol, or terminal -> khotkeys
<apokryphos> It hasn't been working for many though, unfortunately.
* apokryphos will be back in a bit
<libben> nalioth_zZz: export PATH=/usr/lib/j2re1.5-sun/bin:"${PATH}"
<libben> is in my bashrc
<kubuntu> I have no KControl, I have only system settings
<kubuntu> Preview 5.10
<jpatrick> kubuntu: it should be there
<kubuntu> maybe I am blind :)
<jpatrick> under Region/Accessibility
<kubuntu> oh
<libben> but what if i wanna add another path to it, wouldent i make a duplicate of /usr/lib/j2re if i do it like export PATH=/usr/lib/j2re1.5-sun/bin:/my/new/path"${PATH}"
<kubuntu> found it, thanks
<libben> wouldent my java path be in the {path} thing and be duplicated ?
<kubuntu> I have searched it under keyboad
<nalioth_zZz> libben: you just add to the end
<libben> allready made that change, now im asking what happends if i wanna add another. aa.. u mean a new line ? with same export PATH=/new/path:"${PATH}"
<nalioth_zZz> libben: just put a colon : and add the next path
<libben> yeah, but when i do that, isnt it gonna be duplicated by the {PATH} ? cause java allready in my main path according to {path}
<nalioth_zZz> libben: i dont think there'll be any problems with duplicates
<nikkia> libben, the path is searched in order
<libben> k
<nikkia> the first match is the one executed, after it is found, the path is no longer checked
<libben> aah
<libben> good to know.
<nikkia> (and bash usually stores that location and doesn't check next time you run it, either, which is why you need to run hash -r in bash sometimes)
<libben> nikkia: ur female ill take it?
<libben> hash -r reloads the bashrc ?
<nikkia> libben, yes, does this need to be an issue with everyone ?
<nikkia> libben, no, hash -r resets bash's internal hash table of where programs are
<othomas> whoa, a woman!
<othomas> heh
<libben> not at all? has it been an issue before ?
<nalioth_zZz> othomas: be civil
<othomas> <grin>
<Chousuke> :D
<nikkia> libben, everyone seems to make a big deal out of it, it gets irritating
<Kamping_Kaiser> i think othomas is in on that info already ;)
<nalioth_zZz> we are all the same on irc
<othomas> hey, don't blame me..i just got off the truck
<Kamping_Kaiser> nikkia: female geeks are ~5% of the total geek population... so its strange to find one
* nalioth_zZz doesnt care about gender in chat rooms
<libben> why im asking was because someone refered to u has her yesterday. just wanted to know if it was a female or not behind the nick
<nikkia> libben, btw, you can use 'hash' to run a cheat around bash, and temporarily override the program to run for a command, without modifying your path
<Chousuke> nikkia: But it's the classic joke. :)
<libben> nikkia: why would i wanna cheat bash
<libben> any examples of a situation?
<nikkia> ie, say you have java in /usr/bin/java, but want java to run /opt/java/bin/java for a while, you can do: 'hash -p /opt/java/bin/java java'  and it tells bash to use that as the 'java' command in its hash table for a while
<nikkia> libben, an example would be wanting to run REAL jar rather than GNU jar for a few minutes, without taking the rest of the java executables into the path
<libben> instaed of exporting its as a path?
<othomas> now there is knowledge spewing forth
<nikkia> libben, jar usually exists in the same place as java, if you don't want to use sun's java, but want to use their jar, you can hash it to just use jar from that location
<libben> ok.
<nikkia> libben, you could do it with an alias, but hash'ing is a bit more of a trick, aliases can be circumvented easier
<nikkia> if, in that situation, you added the java bin dir to the path, you'd be forced to use ALL of those programs too
<libben> =)
<libben> as i have it now
<dale> hi what kind of linux you are using
<nikkia> ie, if you added /opt/java/bin to the path, everything in that dir would override the system executables, but you might not want that, just one app out of the many
<dale> hi what kind of linux you are using
<libben> distro u mean dale 
<dale> linux software
<dale> kubuntu?
<nikkia> libben, hash-tricking isn't something you do every day, but its a useful little trick to know about :)
<libben> well, we sit in a channel named kubuntu
<dale> ok
<dale> is it ok
<libben> yeah, and i know who to ask for when i need that trick.
<dale> is it ok?
<libben> yes
<libben> the bomb
<jpatrick> yeah
* othomas i oned a pdp-11 until i could find a forklift to load it on the truck
<dale> what bomb?
<libben> Teh BEST EVER! ONEZERO ONE ONE ONE ZERO EVER
<libben> this dist
<libben> is the BOMB
<nalioth_zZz> dale: an american slang. kubuntu is the best
<Kamping_Kaiser> othomas: you got rid of a pdp-11 :S
<Kamping_Kaiser> ?
<dale> ok
<othomas> hahaha
<Kamping_Kaiser> :(
<nalioth_zZz> libben: an american slang usually pronounced "da bomb"
<dale> from what country r u?
<libben> nikkia: so how old are you and how long have u been using unix/linux os ?
* Kamping_Kaiser cant stand 'the bomb' as an expression
<othomas> so much steel..but it ran db's like a champ..64k of memory..
<libben> nalioth_zZz: well, americans can use that =)
<nalioth_zZz> libben: be civil. it's impolite to ask a lady her age
<nikkia> libben: i'm 34, and since 1992 for linux, since 1988/89 (depends on what you count as unix) for unix
<klerm> hi
<dale> hi
<othomas> hi klerm
<nikkia> in 1988 i was using a solbourne 2*68020 SMP box running a custom version of unix, in 1989 i used ultrix-32 :)
<klerm> hello
<libben> ill take it ur highly educated.
<nikkia> libben, depends on what you mean by 'highly educated' i suppose
<nalioth_zZz> nikkia never fails to flabbergast me
<dale> can u teach me how to use a kubuntu os?
<nikkia> i don't have a PhD if thats what you mean :)
<nalioth_zZz> libben: nikkia is off the scale
<libben> well, i know that ppls that sit on those systems at that time. was educated ppls
<libben> not like todays teenagers.
<dale> ok
<Kamping_Kaiser> libben:  :(
<dale> ()
<gwapa> hello everyone
<dale> hi
<jpatrick> libben: what?
<klerm> hello gwapa
<libben> im 25 and bought my first pc when i was 13 years old. been using win 1.0 and 1.1 all the way up to todays.
<klerm> kmusta ka?
<dale> ok
<gwapa> buti naman
<gwapa> hi libben
<nikkia> libben: actually, the really bizarre stuff i was using at the time, was a solbourne 3*68040 SMP machine, running OS/9 :)
<dale> me using windows xp
<dale> hehehe
<klerm> atik dale
<libben> nikkia:  lol =)
<klerm> ako lenux lng 
<klerm> maot lagi
<dale> lol
<gwapa> hahahaha
<libben> well, bizzare is the word
<nikkia> libben, i also had access to a couple of sequent boxes, running an early version of dynix
<gwapa> hii nikkia
<libben> so what have u doctored in ? 
<dale> from what country r u ? people?
<Kamping_Kaiser> *sigh* why did i have to be born so im doing computers after all that stuff :(
<othomas> dale, us here
<klerm> Babuyan island here
<Chousuke> Finland. 
<Kamping_Kaiser> dale: Aust
<nikkia> libben: i haven't, as i said, i don't have a PhD, have an open-ended offer from a lecturer at uni, if i ever want to go back and do one :)
<gwapa> kamping where u frm?
<libben> dont really know what the word is for the kind of education im guessing uve been thru. but english aint my main mother.
<dale> philippines me
<ml--> are all outgoing ports open by default in breezy preview? i cant get bittorrent to work? do i need to open any ports?
<klerm> hahahaa
<othomas> you should nikkia
<libben> aah. drop out in other words
<gerarcone> hello to all, can someone tell me how to set trasparencies with KDE?
<nikkia> libben, i just went as far as undegrad, BSc Computer Science
<gwapa> good for you then
<nalioth_zZz> ml--: all ports are open by default
<nikkia> libben, no, not really, going beyond undergrad isn't 'common' really in this country
<Kamping_Kaiser> gwapa: Australia
<jpatrick> gerarcone: you have to edit your /ect/X11/xorg.conf file
<libben> k
<othomas> nikkia, your to on top to quit now..please go on
<dale> ok
<gerarcone> jpatrick: can you help me? it's difficult?
<ml--> nalioth_zZz: are there any configuration needed to get bittorrent to work? (i have a default installation)
<dale> yah please go on>>>>
<jpatrick> gerarcone: it isn't difficult
<apokryphos> gerarcone: fake transparencies can be done from the kcontrol settings there
<gwapa> cool kamping
<gwapa> where in australia?
<apokryphos> gerarcone: for real transparency you'll need a little hacking of xorg.conf, and essentially, an NVidia card
<nalioth_zZz> ml--: are you behind a router?
<Kamping_Kaiser> gwapa: Adelaide, South Australia
<Kamping_Kaiser> well, near there
<ml--> nalioth_zZz: yes
<gwapa> really?
<gerarcone> apokryphos: mmm... i have an ati, then?
<Kamping_Kaiser> yes
<gwapa> cool kamping
<nalioth_zZz> ml--: go to portforward.com and be curious
<dale> we use rourter] 
<dale> we use rourter
<apokryphos> gerarcone: pretty much not possible, then.
<libben> so what is your profession then nikkia ?
<apokryphos> gerarcone: your system would be unusably slow
<gwapa> so kamping what you been up to?
<nikkia> libben, software engineer
<gerarcone> apokryphos: sure?
<gwapa> by the way asl pls kamping
<dale> not s slow
<libben> for who?
<dale> its ok 
<dale> for me
<apokryphos> gerarcone: indeed. ATI do indeed suck.
<ml--> nalioth_zZz: no my wlan, but thanks anyway ;-)
<nikkia> libben, a smallish company that makes gambling terminals
<othomas> K_K you know drookie? hmm think i already asked that
<libben> gambling terminals like ? slot machines that runs poker or mean gambling system terminals?
<nalioth_zZz> ml--: bittorrent depends on having a clear shot at the network, so if the router is not allowing incoming packets.. .. ..
<Kamping_Kaiser> gwapa: wherea reyou from?
<Kamping_Kaiser> othomas: no, i dont 
<gwapa> im from philippines 
<ml--> nalioth_zZz: ok i see. 
<nikkia> libben: yes, like slot machines (we call them fruit machines here), poker, roulette, etc
<othomas>  :)
<gwapa> kamping ur asl pls
<libben> tells us the truth then
<libben> what is the percentage of winning =)
<dale> bye for now fellowwssssss
<jpatrick> gwapa: why?
<Kamping_Kaiser> gwapa: why? you wont tell me where you are from.
<gerarcone> apokryphos: what can i do to have fake trasparencies?
<dale> miss u alllllll mwah
<gwapa> i said frm philippines
<nikkia> libben, depends entirely on what the machine is set to, and what ruleset the machine is working to
<Kamping_Kaiser> gwapa: you could also drop your clone ;)
<nikkia> libben, most machines in this country, in public places, are set to 76-80%
<gwapa> uhuh
<libben> allways go for the highest bet and maximized win. cause when u win u must win =)
<nikkia> libben, but that isn't a 'peercntage' of winning
<gwapa> how old r u kamping?
<Kamping_Kaiser> gwapa: for your info, im under 20
<jpatrick> apokryphos: where's the fake stuff?
<apokryphos> gerarcone: you can have fake transparency on kicker, the menus etc. For most of the time it does the job pretty well actually.
<nikkia> that's the amount that it must payout, ie, if you put 1 in, in theory, it should pay back 80p
<jpatrick> apokryphos: oh that...
<apokryphos> jpatrick: trans menus/kicker etc
<apokryphos> yup
<gwapa> ic
<gwapa> ok kamping
<libben> nikkia: well, thats a fact we all know =) for every coin that goes in, it gets chewed a bit everytime =)
<jpatrick> yeah that's the only trans I have :(
<gerarcone> apokryphos: just for curiosity, how should i do with the xorg.conf?
<libben> although havent lost yet on slot machines or real tables
<libben> im glad.
<nikkia> libben, its almost impossible to tell you your chance of *winning* at any given point
<apokryphos> ubotu: tell gerarcone about composite
<gwapa> ok 
<gwapa> bye everyone
<apokryphos> gerarcone: a good tutorial there.
<othomas> cya
<libben> nikkia: true. u gotta play with faith
<libben> and luck
<bazan> Hello
<othomas> hi bazan
<libben> and if u dont win on the first small amount money, dont bet more in that machine.
<bazan> I don't find adept in my repository why? 
<gerarcone> apokryphos: im running breezy, it change something?
<apokryphos> bazan: I don't think it's in hoary
<apokryphos> !info adept
<jpatrick> bazan: you have to add it's repos
<apokryphos> Apparently not; bazan: you'll have to add the new one.
<apokryphos> ubotu: tell bazan about adept
<nikkia> libben, actually, that can be counter productive thinking like that
<jpatrick> No wait..
<nikkia> libben, the longer it goes without a win, the more likely the next win will be big
<bazan> ok, so I have to add the breezy repository?
<libben> also true
* ..[topic/#kubuntu:apokryphos] : Kubuntu Breezy Preview http://www.kubuntu.org/breezy-preview.php | test adept (in Breezy): sudo apt-get install adept | Non-kde-related questions: #ubuntu as well | Nederlands #kubuntu-nl | Espaol #kubuntu-es | Deutsch #kubuntu-de|  Unofficial Kubuntu FAQ http://kudos.berlios.de/
<libben> it all depends on luck in the end
<othomas> ubotu will actually join you for private chat..hehe
<ubotu> No idea, othomas
<libben> i prefer the real deal http://libben.fnutt.org/?m=2&dir=images/k750i&imgname=DSC00938.JPG&single=1
<apokryphos> bazan: nope, there's a hoary repository with it. Check the link ubotu gave you
<bazan> apokryphos: I'm checking
<libben> nikkia: u work in same conditions as in the film office space ?
<libben> =)
<nikkia> libben, nope, not really
<nikkia> there's only 8 of us in our dept for a start, so things are a lot less faceless than in office space
<apokryphos> bazan: got it?
* bazan updating ...
<ztonzy> apokryphos, where's the page/url for fixing kaffeine?
<ztonzy> !kaffeine
<ubotu> Wish i knew, ztonzy
<ztonzy> !bugs
<bazan> !kaffeine
<ztonzy> oh
<apokryphos> !probkaffeine
<ubotu> apokryphos: Are you smoking crack?
<ztonzy> !kaffiene
<ubotu> No idea, ztonzy
<apokryphos> !kaffeineprob
<ubotu> rumour has it, kaffeineprob is at http://kudos.berlios.de/kf/kf1.html#probkaffeine
<apokryphos> There
<libben> nikkia: must be nice to work with a tight group like that.
<ztonzy> ehhe
<ztonzy> thanks
<ztonzy> apokryphos, it is for a swedish kubuntu user
<apokryphos> ok
<nikkia> libben, it has its pros and cons
<libben> yeah. like a marriage
<libben> =)
<libben> the good part is u dont have sex or forced to lay spoon
<ztonzy> is there any way except logging out from a session to autostart apps/services in KDE ?
<apokryphos> ztonzy: autostart them?
<bazan> why the "kubuntu-desktop" package will be REMOVED when installing adept in hoary?
<ztonzy> apokryphos, yes, telling some apps to always load at startup
<libben> bazan: its ok, its just a meta package.
<jpatrick> bazan: that doesn't matter
<bazan> libben: ok, I did'nt know
<bazan> thx
<apokryphos> bazan: make sure you reinstall kubuntu-desktop before you dist-upgrade to breezy though
<libben> now, anyone know on how to get aa for linux ?
<libben> cant find it on their hp?
<althea> .
<bazan> apokryphos: thx for the advice
<libben> none plays americas army in here ?
<gerarcone> how can i know my version of KDE?
<apokryphos> gerarcone: kde-config --version
* apokryphos is happy to have HAL/media: working properly
<gerarcone> apokryphos: tx
<apokryphos> the new kdm login looks like Mandrake!
<apokryphos> hola thoreauput1c =)
<thoreauput1c> hello :)
<apokryphos> thoreauput1c: how's it going?
<libben> none plays americas army in here ? i wanna know where i can download it ? cant find it on their hp
<thoreauput1c> apokryphos: not bad :) ompaul has given me a shell on a server in the UK - but the lag is a bit much on dialup ;-)
<apokryphos> thoreauput1c: cool! I wouldn't buy any server/go-with-host without shell access -- far too useful since I've come to Linux.
<Kamping_Kaiser> thoreauput1c: hallo :)
<thoreauput1c> hi Kamping_Kaiser :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> :)
<thoreauputic> weee! I'm in two places at once :D
<jpatrick> okay
<apokryphos> thoreauput1c: impossible; law of noncontradiction says: no.
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol
<thoreauputic> apokryphos: haha
<apokryphos> ok, it doesn't really, but still.
<thoreauput1c> hmm - would be nice if typing stuff from half way around the world was a *bit* less slow
<Kamping_Kaiser> gets that way :/
<apokryphos> thoreauput1c: shell is slightly slower than locally, of course. /me decides to try
<apokryphos> gah, no irssi on servers. May install locally later
<thoreauputic> apokryphos: the shell is a debian box - so ompaul did an apt-get install irssi-text for me and I scp ed my settings over to the server
<apokryphos> thoreauput1c: only ever had RedHat; debian/ubuntu would be interesting. That's nice of him. :)
<thoreauputic> apokryphos: yes - it was quite funny actually - we were co-ordinating over skype :)
<apokryphos> cool
* thoreauputic pulls out the old chestnut about the wonders of modern technology...
* Kamping_Kaiser burns thoreauputic s chestnut :P
<thoreauputic> mmmm - Carbonated chestnuts!
<thoreauputic> my fave
<thoreauputic> apokryphos: speaking of skype - do you have it running at the moment?
<apokryphos> thoreauput1c: nope
<apokryphos> Haven't tried to see if it still works on latest breezy versions, I should.
<thoreauputic> ah - OK :)
* apokryphos launches it with Katapult :P
<thoreauputic> well I just fired mine up if you want to test
<blackflag> Hello all :-)
<blackflag> I have a problem with openoffice
<blackflag> I need the microsoft truetype fonts to edit documents that are created with M$- office
<blackflag> but cant find a package for debian or ubuntu
<blackflag> I downloaded a rpm and convert it with alien
<blackflag> I installed it
<blackflag>  but I have no success
<blackflag> I dont have the fonts in openoffice
<blackflag> can someone help?
<Futal> the name of the package is something like msttf...
<Futal> I'm searaching
<Kamping_Kaiser> msttcorefonts - Installer for Microsoft TrueType core fonts
<Kamping_Kaiser> found ;)
<Futal> Kamping_Kaiser: 2 sec before me :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol
<Kamping_Kaiser> its multiverse btw
<Kamping_Kaiser> *made use of the 2 sec to get extra info*
<Futal> multiverse of course, MS -> not free (as in free speech) but still good free (as in free beer) fonts
<libben> !tell libben about windows
<libben> !tell libben about mounting partitions
<libben> !tell libben about mount
<blackflag> I ccant install msttcorefonts
<eckhart> hi, how can i reinstall a config file that i accidentally deleted?
<blackflag> It refernced by another paket
<blackflag> Wich paket is it?
<libben> !tell libben about windowsdrives
<Futal> U have to edit /etc/apt/source.list and add multiverse source
<Futal> sudo nano  /etc/apt/source.list
<eckhart> i deleted /etc/cups/cupsd.conf, i tried to reinstall it with apt-get install cupsys --reinstall, but without luck
<Futal> blackflag: then in the second part you have to enable universe and multiverse
<libben> !tell libben about mounting
<libben> !tell libben about java
<libben> !tell libben about repos
<jpatrick> lol
<Futal> blackflag: then "sudo apt-get update" and you be able to install it
<blackflag> should all be on
<jpatrick> I thought that said !tell libben about nothing
<libben> =)
<blackflag> I'll have alook moment...
<blackflag> I have universe but not multiverse!
<jpatrick> :P
<blackflag> What is the correct url ?
<Kamping_Kaiser> blackflag: for what? multiverse?
<blackflag> multiverse
<Futal> deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy universe multiverse
<Kamping_Kaiser> or hoary. if thats what hes using
<jpatrick> that's for breezy
<Futal> yep, you can also change "us" by your country
<libben> gonna install quake3 on this..
<libben> is /usr/local/games/quake3 a ok place to install it to?
<Kamping_Kaiser> should be
* Kamping_Kaiser untarred it to a storage dir 
<libben> lol
<libben> i may need to use sudo on installing process =)
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol. you might just :)
<libben> anyone has quake3 installed ?
<libben> can remember what to type for getting the mods started in cmdline
<libben> fs_game something
<blackflag> okay, I was able to install msttcorefonts
<blackflag> but in openoffice I have the same problem
<libben> think u need to restart kde
<blackflag> there are not the characters I need 
<libben> ctrl alt backspace for that...
<libben> u need  ?
<libben> swedish?
<blackflag> 
<blackflag> no german
<libben> k
<blackflag> should I do a rebbot?
<blackflag> reboot
<jpatrick> no
<libben> i think u need to restart kde, but im not sure
<Kamping_Kaiser> should be able to just restart X
<blackflag> Okay I'll try it later
<jpatrick> log out and press Crlt-Alt-Backspace
<blackflag> okay
<blackflag> okay, all is working now
<blackflag> thanks for help ! :-)
<blackflag> going voting now
<blackflag> In germany is today a great voting
<blackflag> till later .....
<Kamping_Kaiser> realy?
<Kamping_Kaiser> o_0
<mcscruff> lo
<mcscruff> i need help
<mcscruff> how do i install install-crossover-standard-demo-4.2.sh
<Kamping_Kaiser> open konsole -> sudo chmod 750 ./install-<tab> -> sudo ./install<tab>
<libben> where should i place my mods ?
<libben> in /usr/local/games/quake3/? or in ~/.q3a/ ?
<Kamping_Kaiser> libben: in the quake 3 dir is the usual place isnt it?
<libben> yeah, but i made a change in the q3config.cfg and it wont read that cfg
<libben> and ive made change in the other place also
<libben> and it wont read from that cfg either
<libben> so i wonder what im doing wrong
<Kamping_Kaiser> libben: sure you have read perms on the directory? 
<Kamping_Kaiser> does quake need write to be able to launch?
<libben> i can launch quake3 and with mods... but when i change the config file for being able to hit console ~ button wich is another char in terminal and quake3... it wont take it
<libben> ooh. ive also copied the mods and baseq3 from my ntfs partition from windows, that i just mounted
<libben> what should i do with the folders so they work
<Kamping_Kaiser> permisions?
* Kamping_Kaiser wonders if we put quake inthe right spot :/
<libben> well, it was the quake3 installer that putted it in that spot
<libben> usr/local/games
<Kamping_Kaiser> well ill trust it then
<libben> yeah,,, but i havent tried to change anything on original quake3 =) only in the mods dir
<Kamping_Kaiser> check the folder permissions both rwx and ownership
<libben> and those i copied from ntfs
<libben> im a noob
<libben> tell me what to do
<Kamping_Kaiser> im not sure what perms files in /usr/local should have, but try "sudo chmod -R 750 /usr/local/games/quake3 && sudo chown -R youruser.yourgroup /usr/local/games/quake3/"
<libben> -r-xr-xr-x  1 root root      9639 2005-09-18 17:24 q3config.cfg
<libben> thats from my usr/local/games/quake3/q3ut3
<Kamping_Kaiser> that looks fine. and btw. there should be a / in front of usr
<libben> yeah
<Kamping_Kaiser> as in /usr/local ;)
<libben> i typed it by hand
<Kamping_Kaiser> its very different when your going rm -rfvi :S
<ml--> what do i need to do to get bittorrent working on a default installation of breezy? 
<Kamping_Kaiser> what form of working?
<ml--> Kamping_Kaiser: ive installed bittornado, ktorrent and azureus. and noone works. ive disabled the router now so i connect straight into my modem. 
<libben> ml-- u need some things for azureus to work
<libben> u need latest java
<troy> hrm, maybe I'm strange, but I always use a program called bittorrent for my torrents, and it works behind my router ;)
<troy> it requires python ;)
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol. queer ;)
<ml--> all the clients start, but when i add the torrent it never downloads it.
<troy> how reliable are the torrents you're starting?
<troy> if there aren't any seeders, nothing will download
<libben> http://www.hamachi.cc/
<Kamping_Kaiser> night all
<Kamping_Kaiser> sleep becons :O
<Kamping_Kaiser> when i do this bug report :/
<Kamping_Kaiser> night this time :)
<Lichte> is there a freakin tag editor for KDE that will do mp3 and ogg ??
<drasch> Lichte: JuK
<Lichte> drasch: will it strip embedded images from mp3 ?
<thoreauputic> Lichte: amarok does tags as well
<drasch> Lichte: no idea
<Lichte> thoreauputic: amarok won't strip the images
<Lichte> I need a tag editor that will allow me to work with the embedded images
<Lichte> easytag keeps crashing
<Lichte> nope, juk doesn't see the embedded pictures either
<Lichte> crap
<libben> i need heeelp ?=)
<libben> someone that is good with q3 and permissions
<nickv111> Hey
<nickv111> I'm on the kubuntu livecd, running on my iBook, and I must say it's quite nice
<nickv111> Everything works really well
<nickv111> I'm seriously considering replacing debian with kubuntu
<libben> why not. 
<libben> =)
<libben> its such a good deal
<nickv111> I know
<nickv111> The only problem is that my backup drive is fubar
<nickv111> So I don't have a great way to back stuff up right now
<libben> 2bad.
<nickv111> Indeed.
<libben> burn burn burn then =) if u have a cdwriter
<nickv111> Yeah
<apokryphos> Mez: hey; out of interest, what else was taken out of extras?
<Mez> acroread, java, and realplayer
<nickv111> I'll probably just use squashfs to compress all my stuff and burn it all to a DVD
<nickv111> Or get my backup drive working.
<apokryphos> Mez: w32codecs?
<nickv111> The only thing I wonder about is a network manager
<nickv111> Is there a program that would go in the KDE Panel which would manage networks?
<apokryphos> nickv111: not manage, but monitor.
<nickv111> apokryphos: What would do that?
<apokryphos> knemo
<pedri2> breezy rocks
<apokryphos> =)
<libben> anyone wanna go thru with me what has happend with my q3.. its a permission thing im allmost sure of. but im quite new to this.. so anyone wanna help me with right perm on my quake3 stuff ?
<apokryphos> Mez: because, quickly looking through the repo, I don't see it.
<slow-motion> re
<nickv111> Well, I'm gonna reboot.
<nickv111> See ya
<ProdegyX> Hello
<ProdegyX> I need help using Kopette Messenger.
<ProdegyX> I added a MSN Account
<ProdegyX> and everytime I use it it says Password wrong
<Prodegy> Hello
<Prodegy> Will someone Answer me Please
<apokryphos> Prodegy: sorry, must've missed you
<apokryphos> Prodegy: if you install the latest version of Kopete from that repository you will be a.o.k.
<Prodegy> Thats what I tried to do, but I cannot find it
<Prodegy> Can you tell me how to get to Repositories through Kynapatic
<apokryphos> !kde342
<ubotu> [kde342]  at http://kubuntu.org/hoary-kde-342.php
<apokryphos> Add     deb http://kubuntu.org/hoary-kde342 hoary-updates main         ..to your /etc/apt/sources.list
<Prodegy> OK it is updating right now
<Prodegy> Thank you
<Prodegy> I was using Regular Ubuntu almost since it came out
<Prodegy> I didnt think kubuntu would be much different
<Prodegy> but switching from gnome to KDE is a big change
<apokryphos> indeed :)
<apokryphos> Different DEs can be like a whole new world
<Prodegy> Yea
<Prodegy> But Im glad I can come in here
<Prodegy> and get help from the best
<Prodegy> Ok well I updated now should I just run Kopete agian?
<apokryphos> Prodegy: kopete updated, definitely?
<Prodegy> Yes
<apokryphos> Prodegy: kopete --version  gives?
<Prodegy> 4.3.4.0 or something close
<Prodegy> but since I updated
<Prodegy> I can run my Messenger now
<apokryphos> Kopete version should be 10.0.3
<Prodegy> Oh Ok
<Prodegy> well I gotta run to Walmart
<apokryphos> but actually, I thought that fix was backported into normal repo.. anyway
<Prodegy> BBL
<apokryphos> yeah, try it.
<Prodegy> and thank you for your help
<apokryphos> oh it works, excellent.
<Prodegy> BleedingSkarz@Brokenveins.net is my MSN and BleedingSkarz is my aim if you wanan add me
<LokeDK> I've just installed kubuntu-desktop.. was wondering.. where's my "My Computer" icon and trash?
<jpatrick> LokeDK: Right click the panel -> Add to panel -> Special button -> System/Trash
<lonewolff> LokeDK: trash should be next to your clock in the bottom right, and the other stuff can be accessed using the menu next to the K menu
<LokeDK> oh thanks
<apokryphos> LokeDK: and, erm, there's no My Computer.. this isn't windoze :P
<jpatrick> It's System
<LokeDK> Just used to gnome :P 
<LokeDK> system then
<LokeDK> Perhaps a window with all the drives
<apokryphos> Yup, you want System then
<thoreauputic> gnome doesn't have a "My Computer" either, actually
<LokeDK> no it's just "Computer"
<apokryphos> LokeDK: you can always access it from Konqueror -> System:/
<LokeDK> oh okay
<apokryphos> and gnome people critisize kde for being like Windows? Heh. :D
<slow-motion> kde has a controlcenter
<LokeDK> Can I get the trash from the panel on the desktop?
<LokeDK> heh :P
<apokryphos> LokeDK: indeed
<jpatrick> slow-motion: System Settings all the way!
<apokryphos> LokeDK: check the FAQ
* thoreauputic criticises apokryphos for making generalisations about criticism 
<thoreauputic> :D
<apokryphos> thoreauputic: I personally don't think either of them are like Windows at all
<thoreauputic> apokryphos: I agree :)
<apokryphos> thoreauputic: many seem to approach Linux with the mindframe that it's going to be TOTALLY different
<apokryphos> and that Linux throws out things like actual "windows" and the web etc
<thoreauputic> apokryphos: I think we should make fluxbox compulsory ... /me ducks
<jpatrick> :o
<thoreauputic> .... or better still, for maximum shock value, twm *evil grin*
* apokryphos looks for the whip
<apokryphos> force you into submission!
* thoreauputic rolls over and wags his tail
<thoreauputic> ;)
<jpatrick> what tail...
<thoreauputic> jpatrick: you haven't met me - it has a fork at the end ;)
<jpatrick> Oh I see :)
<thoreauputic> oh and of course the cloven hooves are a giveaway...
<apokryphos> hehe
<LokeDK> Could you give me a link to get trashcan on the desktop? found some unofficial kubuntu faq.. says to edit trash.desktop.. but it doesn't exist
<thoreauputic> heh - I find it amusing when people want a trash can on the desktop: I spent hours in other distros trying to get rid of the damn thing :D
<jpatrick> I don't know why one would want the trash icon on the desktop :/
* thoreauputic uses rm or direct delete anyway
<LokeDK> bad habit :)
<jpatrick> http://kudos.berlios.de/
* lonewolff does most file management in terminal
<thoreauputic> LokeDK: on the contrary, makes me think carefully before deleting stuff ;)
<LokeDK> Heh yeah :)
<LokeDK> ah well skrew the trashcan.. rm -rf all the way
<apokryphos> LokeDK: yes, use that FAQ; it has a correct method.
<LokeDK> Okay thanks
<apokryphos> LokeDK: if it doesn't exist, create it.
<apokryphos> LokeDK: you definitely should have it though; ls ~/Desktop 
<musashiden> hey, can i get a little help here? i have a question
<musashiden> when you check out something from cvs
<musashiden> how do you compile it?
<musashiden> whats the syntax line?
<LokeDK> apokryphos, it ain't there
<apokryphos> alright, one sec
<root__> anyone else have trouble getting the X server to start after attempting to upgrade to breezy?
<nmorse> It keeps complaining about fonts
<apokryphos> LokeDK: create trash.desktop and put this in it: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2305
<apokryphos> nmorse: a few have; have you reconfigured your X?
<musashiden> can i get a little help here?...
<apokryphos> musashiden: as always, all you need to do is ask your question, if someone's willing/able to help, they will.
<apokryphos> I recommend checking out a tutorial on CVS
<musashiden> when you check out something from cvs, how do you compile it, whats the command line?
<LokeDK> apokryphos, okay will try.. thanks a lot
<apokryphos> musashiden: obviously a CVS repository can have *absolutely anything*.
<LokeDK> it worked.. thanks again :)
<apokryphos> cool
<apokryphos> musashiden: what is it you're getting from CVS?
<musashiden> libtool
<nmorse> any reason xf86config isn't installed by default when you upgrade from hoary to breezy?
<musashiden> and cedega
<nmorse> Cedega's site has the specific instructions for getting it.
<apokryphos> nmorse: what is it? Sounds like XFree.
<nmorse> And you have to sign their license agreement anyway
<nmorse> It's a tool to configure X.
<musashiden> nmorse, they say how to get it, but not how to compie it
<nmorse> What's the default tool for that job on Ubuntu?
<nmorse> I was planning on just using the xorg.conf file I used on hoary.
<apokryphos> nmorse: dpkg configure, of course. :)
<apokryphos> nmorse: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<apokryphos> musashiden: I'm wondering why you're trying to manually grab/install CVS source, when the wiki entry apparently links to an .sh file to do it all for you
<musashiden> apo: it didnt worked
<musashiden> thats why iam trying to do it manually
<nmorse> weird.
<nmorse> Why would it have font issues using the old xorg.conf file?
<nmorse> But when I reconfigure with the same options it works just fine?
<apokryphos> musashiden: "it didn't work" isn't too descriptive, unfortunately. But, #ubuntu is essentially the right place for that.
<apokryphos> nmorse: slight differentces to the configuration of it, I presume.
<musashiden> well, it did made all the folders it was supposed to make and everything
<musashiden> but how do i start a game using it
<apokryphos> musashiden: you're more likely to have luck with non-kde-related questions in #ubuntu (really)
<musashiden> ok
<musashiden> well back to libtool
<apokryphos> musashiden: again, #ubuntu
<nmorse> Great, now my usb mouse isn't working and I can't seem to disable the Synaptics touchpad.
<nmorse> Oh well, that's the risk of beta software.
<nmorse> I think I may fixed it now.
<nmorse> It switched all my dev numbers for mice around.
<silver_cpu> hi, everyone. i notice that kaffine is the standard dvd playback software for kubuntu, but i prefer to use vlc. when i right click on dvds on my desktop, "play in kaffine" is listed in the menu, but not vlc. how can i get vlc listed, and remove kaffine?
<silver_cpu> hi, setite. are you familiar with kde, also?
<Tm_T> hmh
<Tm_T> I use Okle
<silver_cpu> okle?
<setite> yea i suppose so
<setite> i prefer it... i do miss some of the gnome tools
<setite> i will probably be installing kde over gnome from now on....
<setite> anyoen wanna help me configure my wifi... im not 100% sure abotu this
<setite> and the man pages arent helping
<setite> and the wiki isnt helping as much as id like either...
<setite> !wifi\
<ubotu> setite: Are you smoking crack?
<silver_cpu> i notice that kaffine is the standard dvd playback software for kubuntu, but i prefer to use vlc. when i right click on dvds on my desktop, "play in kaffine" is listed in the menu, but not vlc. how can i get vlc listed, and remove kaffine?
<setite> !wifi
<ubotu> methinks wifi is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WiFiHowto
<LokeDK> After I installed kubuntu, the fonts in gnome are small.. can't change them
<setite> i think there is a way to chagne them... i dunno how
<setite> a gtk theme manager perhaps
<libben> anyone wanna go thru with me what has happend with my q3.. its a permission thing im allmost sure of. but im quite new to this.. so anyone wanna help me with right perm on my quake3 stuff ?
<libben> ello!
<libben> =(
<jpatrick> lo
<libben> ^^
<libben> i need help =)
<jpatrick> I don't game a lot
<libben> u know permissions+ 
<libben> ?
<_orochi> hi
<`Nomad> hi
<setite> hi
<setite> anyoen know how to get eh gnome network application on kde...
<setite> people tell me its called network-admin but i dont see that package
<apokryphos> setite: alt+f2->network-admin
<apokryphos> setite: you can probably use KNetworkConf though, I'd guess.
* jpatrick loves his katapult
<setite> well apokryphos im attempting to get my wifi working... and ive always had better luck teith teh gnome app
<apokryphos> ok, go for it then
<setite> well i need the app first... thats my question
<setite> i dotn have it and i dont see it on the repo
<setite> ill do anything... except use ndiswrapper.. to get my wifi working...
<setite> i need to get linux-wlan-ng actually... and i cant figure out how to get it on amd64... and a build from source failed miserablly
<setite> !pastebin
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, pastebin is a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<setite> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2303
<Juerd> I have both suspend to memory and suspend to disk working
<slow-motion> bye
<Juerd> This is a personal victory, after 7 years of using linux
<Juerd> and never having been able to get any of these working correctly.
<Juerd> Long live thinkwiki.org for useful info about thinkpads
<Juerd> And long live much improved kernels :)
<Juerd> And my own investigation re cardctl 
<eiko> hello
<eiko> hi
<eiko> :)
<eiko> /ubuntu
<Juerd> Hello
<eiko> how long have you had kubuntu?
<Juerd> Hm
<Juerd> Let me think
<Juerd> A week :)
<setite> !wifi
<ubotu> wifi is probably https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WiFiHowto
<Juerd> eiko: I'm a long time Debian user though
<eiko> hows debian?
<Juerd> Good, but less stuff works out of the box.
<eiko> i used mandrake linux for like a month but that was more then a half a year ago
<eiko> but i ordered it again
<Juerd> Since Breezy, I find Kubuntu nicer to work with than Debian proper
<eiko> and im waiting for it to come in
<Juerd> I don't like mandrake
<eiko> whys that?
<Juerd> I like debian and debian derivatives
<Juerd> Mandrake isn't one
<Juerd> I dislike RPM
<Juerd> Mandrake has been very good for spreading KDE, though
<setite> how can i force synaptic to list 32bit packages not safe for 64bit
<eiko> oh anyone know what type of file to download and how to install stuff?
<eiko> or a tutorial online
<Juerd> eiko: Start synaptic and try to figure out yourself
<Juerd> That's usually a better learning experience
<eiko> ok :)
<Juerd> And un-teaches you to hunt for packages yourself
<Juerd> Debian is for lazy people.
<eiko> ha ha ha whats synaptic is it in the kde menu?
<setite> wow.. that was a stupid answer
<Juerd> setite: Thanks!
<Juerd> eiko: It was for me, but I upgraded from Ubuntu.
<Juerd> eiko: Alternatively, try kynaptic
<Juerd> (kynaptic doesn't provide a graphical interface for adding universe and multiverse yet)
<apokryphos> Juerd: it probably won't ever, too =)
<Juerd> apokryphos: Oh, why?
<apokryphos> Juerd: Adept is to be default in Breezy.
<Juerd> I see
* Juerd gets his laptop out of the bag again, to see adept.
<nickv111> Hmm
<eiko> oh neat this allows you to choose more stuff to install
* Juerd install adept
<nickv111> Is there a way to get KWifiManager to scan wireless networks properly on an Airport (not Extreme)?
<nickv111> It doesn't return any networks when I tell it to scan
<Juerd> I see adept isn't in kubuntu-desktop yet
<nickv111> Hmm.
<Juerd> Oh, adept is nice.
<nickv111> I don't have much to back up on this machine
<nickv111> in fact, I don't think I have anything I need on this
<libben> ill convert to it when it takes down synaptic. or well, replaces synaptic
<libben> just need something as good as syn
<libben> anyone wanna go thru with me what has happend with my q3.. its a permission thing im allmost sure of. but im quite new to this.. so anyone wanna help me with right perm on my quake3 stuff ?
<setite> !wifi
<ubotu> rumour has it, wifi is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WiFiHowto
<setite> who has wifi working
<Juerd> I do.
<setite> on ubuntu
<nickv111> Oh, I know why scanning isn't working:
<nickv111> nicklaptop:~# iwlist eth0 scan  
<nickv111> eth0      Interface doesn't support scanning : Operation not supported
<setite> nickv111: ndiswrapper?
<nickv111> Nah, I'm on airport
<setite> ndiswrapper doesnt allow scanning
<nickv111> My laptop's WiFi card must suck
<setite> i was asking how you installed it
<setite> oh yea ndis is windows... sorry
<setite> Juerd: did your device just work or did you set it up
<setite> nickv111: how did you install it...
<nickv111> setite: There's a kernel driver
<nickv111> The driver is built into the kernel
<setite> the card doesnt suck... im sure airports scan... its just that the driver included didnt add thatoption... apparently some people dont think scanning is a necessary feature so they dont bother to get it working
<Juerd> setite: It did just work, and I use waproamd for automatic configuration
<nickv111> setite: Right.
<nickv111> setite: Well, maybe I'll just buy a hardware wifi scanner or something
<eiko> can you use kynaptic to install something you downloaded off the internet?
<setite> Juerd: can you show my your /etc/network/interfaces
<setite> eiko: maybe? synaptic supposedly does it.. but i prefer the console... its easier
<setite> eiko: is it a .deb
<Juerd> setite: The relevant line in my /etc/network/interfaces is "iface wifi inet dhcp"
<Juerd> My interface is called wifi with ifrename. It's probably called eth0 or eth1 on your system.
<setite> wifi eh...
<setite> oh ok
<carlson> is there any email client shipped with kubuntu with the qt laf?
<setite> where is that line exactly... because i have that added in
<Juerd> setite: Last line.
<Juerd> setite: What do you get if you execute, in a root terminal, "iwconfig"?
<eiko> no i was trying .gz first :(
<setite> nickv111: the cvs version of the drivers supports iwlist scan according to this thread
<setite> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=33038&highlight=airport+scanning
<setite> bla bla no wireless extensions
<setite> ifconfig -a shows my wlan0 device
<setite> but nothing else does...
<Juerd> Does iwconfig show that wlan0 has no wireless extensions?
<setite> yes
<Juerd> Because then basically, linux doesn't know it's a wifi card.
<setite> well why is that
<Juerd> You can then only use it if you use an access point, no encryption and happen to be lucky.
<Juerd> setite: I don't know.
<eiko> setite: is synaptic in the kde menu?
<setite> no eiko - get it on the repo
<nikki2> there are two sets of wifi drivers
<nikki2> one uses iwconfig, the other doesn't
<setite> i dont need encryption juerd... i dont even need scanning.. i just need it to work in ad hoc for my psp
<setite> yea from what i read my driver... for the prism 2 comes from linux-wlan-ng.. which doenst support iwconfig....
<nikki2> unfortunately, i can't remember the name of the util to set wireless parameters in the other set of drivers
<eiko> setite: is that in the kynaptic thing where you install programs that arnt installed yet?
<nikki2> wlancfg perhaps
<setite> but also im buggered as i cant install linux-wlan-ng as its a 32bit app and i cant compile it
<eiko> setite: or does repo mean something else
<Juerd> wlan-ng is a pain in the ass, in my opinion.
<Juerd> I made myself forget it.
<setite> yea i suppose eiko.. "sudo apt-get install synaptic" works
<Juerd> setite: What happens if you run "dhclient wlan0"?
<setite> repo is the list of available apps installed or not yet install
<setite> it did some interesting stuff ill run it again and #flood it
<Prodegy> Hey Im Back
<Prodegy> BRB Im getting some food
<nickv111> Where /are/ the airport drivers?
<nickv111> I can't find them
<setite> good question... its on a cvs somewhere
<Juerd> setite: Try "ifconfig wlan0 up" and then "dhclienth wlan0" again
<Juerd> setite: This because of the "network is down"
<setite> no such device
<setite> Juerd: i dont think ifconfig or all that works... 
<setite> this is partly a 64bit ubuntu problem.. but im not gonna downgrade... i will remove ubuntu before i do that
<Juerd> setite: Then I'm out of ideas - sorry.
<setite> ok then
<setite> freebsd 6.0 it is
<setite> this is bs
<setite> hmmm
<setite> ok took all wifi lines out except for iface wlan0 inet dhcp in my interfaces
<setite> restarting
<rr700> Is there NTFS support on breezy?
<Tm_T> you can read it
<eiko> i installed gimp but its not in the kde menu. what folders are the programs in?
<setite> ok wish me luck... the network interfaces part of the boot didnt hang this tiem... maybe thats a good sign
<godzero> rr700: yes
<setite> fuck.. dont think im so lucky
<godzero> libntfs5
<setite> hey Juerd  look in #flood again
<setite> Juerd: you there?
<Juerd> That hardware address of all zeroes doesn't look promising.
<setite> oh nm... there is no HWaddr listed for that device... that cant be good
<setite> yea this is shit
<Juerd> Try to use ndiswrapper with the Windows driver for your card
<setite> someone told me this device work ootb with ubuntu... 
<setite> no
<setite> thats the step i wont do....
<Juerd> Then at least you can use the standard linux wireless extensions
<Juerd> (iwconfig)
<setite> i know that will work but the goal is not using ndiswrapper since it doesnt support scanning or most features
<Juerd> Where did you get that from? I have a card here with which I can use almost all features, including scanning with iwlist
<setite> when i used ndiswrapper with my broadcom it wouldnt scan.. said it wasnt supported.. and someone in ubuntu sadi that scanning isnt implemented for wifi using ndiswrapper
<eiko> how do you change rooms again?
<Juerd> eiko: /join
<Juerd> eiko: They're called "channels" on IRC, by the way
<eiko> cool thanks
<rr700> godzero: is the libntsf already installed, or do I need to install it?
<rr700> currently my ntsf partition doesn't load
<Juerd> ntfs, not ntsf, I guess.
<rr700> right
<Juerd> NT FileSystem
<rr700> I noticed the partitions load in the Media directory
<rr700> not mnt
<setite> this would probably all work if i could build linux-wlan-ng on amd64
<setite> how do i remove a package with dpkg
<Juerd> setite: dpkg --help
<Juerd> setite: man dpkg
<Juerd> setite: This way, you can read about how to use dpkg
<setite> stupid ass shit
<setite> why wont it build
<Prodegy> Many Men
<setite> ok forget this... im going back to windows... if ubuntu wont port linux-wlan-ng over than i cant use this distro
<godzero> rr700: yes, you have to download it
<Juerd> setite: You could be less stubborn use the 32bit version
<Juerd> s/use/and use/
<Juerd> setite: Is the performance of whatever other OS you're going to run more important than user experience?
<libben> nikkia: u here ?
<setite> Juerd: no... i dont want to use that... its not being stubborn... there are better distros so i will just get freebsd 6 when final is out
<godzero> rr700: it's in main
<setite> im lookinf for a better distro anyway... ubuntu is slow
<Juerd> setite: If you think there are better distros, why use ubuntu in the first place? :)
<rr700> godzero: through Kpackage?
<Juerd> And the runtime speed is quite acceptable
<setite> to test it out... which is what ive been doing... but this issue is the end of me on ubuntu...
<Juerd> If you remove hotplug from /etc/rc2.d, even bootup is rather speedy :)
<setite> when firefox loads faster on windows... how is that acceptable
<nikki2> libben: no, but her evil laptop using twin is, why ?
<godzero> rr700: have you edited your sources.list?
<Juerd> setite: It doesn't on my computer.
<rr700> no
<setite> on my pc... windows spanks ubuntu on apps that run on both
<godzero> rr700: no, not kpackage.
<godzero> rr700: kubuntu?
<Juerd> setite: Which ubuntu are you running?
<setite> that should never happen... espcially usign a "64bit" distro
<setite> hoary
<rr700> yes breezy ver
<setite> it was the same on warty and same on breezy
<Juerd> setite: What kind of hard drive does your machine have?
<setite> amd64 3400+ running at 2.75.... seagate 200gb sata drive... 512 megs ocz el-4000. bfg 6800gt
<setite> want to know peripherals too :)
<godzero> rr700: k, open konquror, navigate to //etc/ right click sources.list, pick edit as root... uncomment the extra repositoies
<Juerd> setite: Install blktool, run "blktool /dev/sda dma on" and see if that improves performance
<setite> lets prat that blktool is ported to 64
<Juerd> setite: If you care about performance, by the way, upgrading to 1024 MB ram is probably going to do more overall than changing distros or using 64 bits
<setite> not in this case... i have more than enough ram to open firefox... 
<Juerd> I said overall
<godzero> rr700: after that use kynaptic, oe better synaptic (more options / info with synaptic)
<setite> im fully aware of how ram affects performance
<Juerd> setite: Have you seen in top if any process uses your CPU too much?
<setite> nope
<Juerd> Run top
<setite> looks like your tool isnt ported
<Juerd> setite: It's not in the standard repository.
<Juerd> setite: I don't know if it's from universe or multiverse, but one of those two.
<setite> i have both of those
<setite> and its not there
<Juerd> That's unfortunate.
<setite> so it must noe ba a 64bit package
<Juerd> It could be that it's only in breezy.
<setite> yup.. unfortunate that many apps dont get ported
<setite> if they just had one dev work on just that... they would do a better job than they do... but it seems the pick and choose what they think should be ported... or they just dont give a f***
<setite> there are no apps using very much cpu
<eiko> is it possible to put stuff in the kde menu?
<Juerd> They give a fuck, but everyone's time is limited.
<setite> i like that less than 1.0% of my cpu is used when im doing nothing
<Juerd> Please note that f*** is still the same word. If you don't want to use it, don't use it at all.
<setite> ok fuck
<setite> and legally.. its not.. thats why forums get away with auto censoring that way
<Juerd> Personally I think that's overly stupid.
<godzero> eiko: right click the kgear, menu editor. After you edit hit save (the floppy icon)
<Juerd> It's about the intention of profanity, not the actual expression used. Everyone knows what f*** stands for. That makes it no better than the original.
<setite> everyone knows the word... but the point is so that people who dont know the word(small ignorant children) dont learn it from that instance
<Spudchat> hi guys
<setite> when it comes to the reasons for censorship intention is irrelevant
<Juerd> I think that the grown up ignorant adults need a lesson in what kids learn then.
<Spudchat> whats a tool to encode avi to mpeg4 to burn to dvd?
<Juerd> If you want to be friendly for the kids, don't use the word at all.
<setite> Juerd: argue that with the fcc then.. its a waste of breath in all honesty.. but id prefer not to hear some idiot telling me to watch the language... so i chose that version
* Juerd opts for ignoring setite for a moment
<libben> nikki2: i need some help with permissions
<nikki2> libben: what kind of help ?
<godzero> any body using ATI on breezy?
<libben> anyone wanna go thru with me what has happend with my q3.. its a permission thing im allmost sure of. but im quite new to this.. so anyone wanna help me with right perm on my quake3 stuff ?
<libben> that kind of help
<libben> quake3 (a game) wont read or take what i want it to take.
<nikki2> libben, i know what quake3 is, dunno what permissions it should have tho
<libben> well. ive installed it with a .run file. and then copied the rest that was needed from my ntfs partition... think i have some perms wrong. dont copying stuff from other partitions makes it fubar with perms ?
<godzero> libben: q3 should run as *you* so should read anything you can. are you sure it's not write that it wants?
<libben> hmm
<libben> let me start the console and read the output
<libben> Couldn't write q3config.cfg.
<libben> Couldn't write baseq3.
<setite> !univers
<ubotu> Syntax error in line 1, setite
<setite> !universe
<ubotu> ask me about !repositories
<libben> point is that i can launch the game and all that. but then i have my cfg in /usr/local/quake3/q3ut3
<libben> and i wanna be able to take down the console ingame
<libben> but it wont let me.
<libben> and ive changed in the cfg to a valid key in both places.
<libben> so im getting to wonder if it inherited a owners thing when i copied the stuff while i was root into /usr/local/games/quake3
<nikki2> libben, if you copied from ntfs, it will have copied with read-only permissions
<nikki2> libben, basically, what you need to do is... chmod -R +w /usr/local/quake3
<setite> wtf.. now i cant even find ndiswrapper.. ok my repos must be broken
<libben> now tell me what that does so i understand it also. so i just dont do the quick line
<godzero> libben: chmod (changes permissions)
<godzero> libben: you want to sudo chmod the file to world writable
<libben> so -R removes the read on it ? and +w is write
<nikki2> no
<nikki2> -R = recursive, process the directory specified, and all sub files/directories
<nikki2> +w means 'add write permissions'
<Prodegy> Hey anyone want to help me dock something on My Desktop?
<Prodegy> Will someone tell me who to Dock someonething on my desktop
<Prodegy> I download a plugin for GClock
<godzero> prodegy: ?
<godzero> gnome?
<Prodegy> Kubuntu
<godzero> use superkaramba
<Prodegy> How do I load Super Karamba?
<godzero> install, execute it, then goto the website from in it's interface, download & run the plugins from there
<Prodegy> How do I install it> is there a source code for it?
<godzero> only if you really want to
<godzero> use kynaptic
<godzero> new to linux?
<godzero> if so, you should know to edit your sources.list
<Prodegy> I know how to run stuff yea
<Prodegy> and I know how to install a repositorie
<godzero> should be in main I think
<godzero> let me check
<godzero> sorry, it's in universe
<Prodegy> How do I add it?
<godzero> edit /etc/sources.list as root/sudo, uncomment the universe lines, run kynaptic, update list (left most icon), serch for "karamba", check super karamba
<godzero> then "commit" (right most icon)
<Prodegy> uncomment means take the # out of them rihgt?
<godzero> yepp, pluss the space for good measure
<Prodegy> Ok
<Prodegy> Ok how do I login under root
<Prodegy> do I need to change anything
<godzero> do you know how to sudo?
<Prodegy> I know
<Prodegy> sudo passwd
<Prodegy> that changes the root password
<Prodegy> I dunt know sudo root or anything
<godzero> no
<godzero> sudo [command to be run as root] 
<Prodegy> so what would I put to run as root?
<Prodegy> like sudo /etc/sources.list?
<godzero> so "sudo nano //etc/sources.list" would do what you want here
<godzero> nano is a text editor
<Prodegy> so how would I edit in terminal;
<godzero> did you try/see nano?
<Prodegy> I see nano
<Prodegy> but I dont see any text
<Prodegy> Now its not even opening
<godzero> great, just use he arrow keys to get around, delete the "# " and hit ctrl-o to write and ctrl-x to exit
<godzero> ctrl-x
<Prodegy> Ok but how do I see the text
<godzero> the type exactly:
<godzero> sudo nano //etc/apt/sources.list
<godzero> sorry I forgot /apt/
<godzero> maybe there should be a icon on the desktop of a new install that leads to a .html howto on this stuff
<libben> hmm dident work
<libben> the chmod thing on q3
<libben> hmm... how do i uninstall q3?
<godzero> did you install using kynaptic?
<godzero> (or any *apt*
<libben> no, i downloaded a bin file that fixed all symlinks and all that. then copied the rest stuff from quake3 folder on my ntfs partition that i mounted
<gerarcone> how can i do to set the dimensions of the terminal window permanently?
<godzero> oh, well then I'd say to delete it's folder, search for symlicks and delete them if it doesn't have a uninstall command
<libben> i know where the symlink is
<libben> in /usr/local/bin/*quake3
<godzero> gerarcone: stretch to taste, then (menu bar) sttings |save session profile
<godzero> rm the real files, then rm the symlink
<libben> and its uninstalled the hardway?
<gerarcone> godzero: tx
<libben> no other place where its a trace of it
<libben> except my home folder
<libben> wich has .q3a
<godzero> might as well rm that too 
<libben> ofcuz
<godzero> ps: I think q3 is in universe (with out maps), but I never installed it cause my video driver sucks
<godzero> are the wads on the cd or are the all packed up in a big file?
<godzero> I should find it and find out
<libben> pak files not wads
<libben> and their just plain containers.
<marndt> Hi everyone
<marndt> Is anyone here familiar with Xen?
<godzero> libben: ah, thanks.. when I get my video fixed I'll have to try that. (if can still find my cd)
<libben> its just download the .run file from ids ftp server. and install it. and then copy the baseq3 folder to the installed dir 
<godzero> ah ya found it: media:/hdd/Quake3/baseq3 .. thanks
<libben> lol
<godzero> I was expecting a big .msi or something
<libben> just found out that my "" the one above TAB is called KP_DOWNARROW
<libben> hmm
<libben> weird
<libben> why would it be one config in xterm and another in quake3
<libben> any comments anyone ?
<lonewolff> godzero: nah, after running the installer, you just need pak0.pk3 from the install disc
<libben> lonewolff: u know why layout is a diffrent then the xterms one ?
<lonewolff> what layout?
<libben> keymap
<lonewolff> oh! i dont know
<lonewolff> sorry
<libben> my tilde key is "" in xterm
<libben> and ingame, it tells me kp_downarrow
<libben> weird =)
<lonewolff> yeh, never had that problem, maybee you can set it ingame
<godzero> i get ` or ~ in xterm (unshifted, shifted)
<godzero> us/104
<lonewolff> me 2
<godzero> you forgot the aol tags
<libben> how can i check mine in xterm?
<libben> i have pc105 and SE layout
<Prodegy> godzero im back
<mikonian> Hi. Can someone answer some question?
<Prodegy> What you need Mikonian
<mikonian> How easy is it to upgrade to 5.10 from 5.05?
<Prodegy> 5.10 Kubuntu?
<mikonian> yup
<apokryphos> mikonian: change one file and put in one command
<apokryphos> pretty simple, I'd say. :)
<mikonian> sweeeet
<apokryphos> Though you mean 5.04 ;-)
<mikonian> oh yeah, sorry
<anatemus> hello all =) I'm selecting a distribution for my parents and I'd like to ask few things..
<mikonian> i switched from ubuntu to kubuntu so i'm thinking of just clean-installing
<mikonian> will the iso work for that too?
<apokryphos> mikonian: of course, but there's no real need
<apokryphos> mikonian: to convert to a default kubuntu installation (if you had ubuntu before), you can just use the debfoster command.
<apokryphos> anatemus: fire away
<mikonian> really? how does that work?
<anatemus> allright, is everything they might need on that one cd?
<prodegy> Hey can someone help me on how to edit the source list
<prodegy> because when I sudo nano it, it doesnt show the text in the file
<apokryphos> mikonian: it works by using two metapackages -- one to keep, and one to dish out (see /msg ubotu metapackage )
<apokryphos> anatemus: if it isn't they can get practically anything from the package manager
<apokryphos> prodegy: alt+f2 -> kdesu kwrite /etc/apt/sources.list
<mikonian> so i konsole->debfoster
<anatemus> apokryphos: but they are living behind slow dial-up connection, and i'd like to download everything from my adsl-connnection before installation..
<apokryphos> mikonian: what's the output of exactly dpkg -l|grep buntu-desktop ?
<prodegy> I edited the sources now how do I find Super Karamba
<mikonian> apokryphos: ii  ubuntu-desktop 0.43           The Ubuntu desktop system
<apokryphos> anatemus: the DVD iso has more packages; but, might be worth installing everythng from your connecting, then taking it to them
<apokryphos> mikonian: how did you install Kubuntu then?
<apokryphos> prodegy: always search the repositories before asking how to get an app
<mikonian> oops, one sec
<anatemus> apokryphos: good point. but box is already there :(
<apokryphos> anatemus: there and installed, you mean?
<apokryphos> anatemus: well, what exactly are their needs?
<prodegy> I cannot find it anywhere
<anatemus> apokryphos: websurfing, email, organizing & editing digital photos, simple games (no 3d) etc... and there's also damn winmodem which might need some nasty packages...
<apokryphos> prodegy: you evidently don't have the basic repositories enabled. 
<apokryphos> ubotu: tell prodegy about repositories
<apokryphos> anatemus: their own games, or kde games?
<apokryphos> anatemus: on all the others (bar winmodem), Kubuntu default is a definite -> check.
<prodegy> Im on KubUntu that is for Ubuntu
<prodegy> Im using Kynapatic not Synapatic
<apokryphos> prodegy: almost irrelevant
<prodegy> well there is no thing for Repositories on Kynapatic
<apokryphos> prodegy: paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969    -- use that samble sources.list
<apokryphos> prodegy: there is; it tells you to use the sample sources.list file
<apokryphos> s/samble/sample
<anatemus> apokryphos: just kde-games, like soitaire =) can i find acomplete list of kubuntus packages somewhere?
<apokryphos> anatemus: yes, kdegames/kdetoys is installed on Kubuntu. A complete list of available, or ones coming with the ISO?
<apokryphos> well, for both it's a yes
* apokryphos goes to get link
<anatemus> apokryphos: just those on the iso. and thanks for help =D
<apokryphos> anatemus: all the things installed: http://releases.ubuntu.com/hoary/ubuntu-5.04-dvd-i386.list
<apokryphos> whoop, that's the ubuntu list
<apokryphos> anatemus: there http://releases.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/5.04/kubuntu-5.04-dvd-i386.list
<anatemus> thanks=)
<anatemus> no digikam =(
<apokryphos> anatemus: mind you, it's only things in /pool/* that they'll be able to use
<apokryphos> hm, yeah
<apokryphos> anatemus: it's 5 megs
<prodegy> Now that I used the example source list should I run Kynapatic again and search for Karamba or Super Karamba
<apokryphos> wouldn't take long on a modem
<apokryphos> prodegy: did you uncomment the relevant repositories before saving the sources.list ?
<prodegy> Yes
<mikonian> sorry apokryphos...the output was the same
<apokryphos> mikonian: eh?
<anatemus> and any dependencies? (did i spell it right? ;)
<apokryphos> mikonian: I just said, "how did you install kubuntu then"?
<mikonian> oh. i followe dthe instructions on how to migrate from ubuntu to kubuntu
<apokryphos> anatemus: it can probably get all the dependencies from the CD, actually.
<apokryphos> mikonian: eh? What's that? Link?
<mikonian> apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<apokryphos> anatemus: spelt correctly, yes :)
<mikonian> http://www.kubuntu.org/documentation.php
<apokryphos> mikonian: then evidently you would have kubuntu-desktop :)
<mikonian> yuppers. it's been kinda acting weird the last few weeks...guess i should stop messing with it. 
<mikonian> i can't stand the login screen through. how do i change it?
<apokryphos> mikonian: install kubuntu-desktop and then use debfoster if you want to remove traces of normal ubuntu
<mikonian> what's the command?
<apokryphos> mikonian: it's a KDM theme; you can grab one from kdelook.org
<apokryphos> mikonian: sudo aptitude install kubuntu-desktop
<anatemus> hey, if i do a "training" install on my machine, is there some kind of rpm cache what i can burn to cd and use elsewhere?
<apokryphos> anatemus: kubuntu is debian-based ;)
<anatemus> oh, deb-cache i mean ;)
<apokryphos> anatemus: apt cache is at /var/cache/apt/archives/
<apokryphos> all the .debs will be in there
<mikonian> ok, done. now i restart kde?
<apokryphos> mikonian: did what? Got a new kdm theme?
<anatemus> yeah, that's the way to do it =) install on my machine, grab the install-medium & burn archives and configs to other cd =)
<mikonian> sudo aptitude install kubuntu-desktop
<apokryphos> mikonian: no restart needed; now use debfoster
<apokryphos> anatemus: would of course work, yes 
<mikonian> just type in debfoster
<mikonian> ?
<apokryphos> mikonian: you should generally always see the man and/or --help page before using a command
<libben> damit, i wont let the game win over me.
<mikonian> debfoster = command not found
<anatemus> apokryphos: there wasn't a question, i was only thinking aloud ;) but thanks for confirming :
<apokryphos> mikonian: idea! Install debfoster. :)
<godzero> I ran off for a minute to eat, and everyone starts telking
<apokryphos> anatemus: 8)
<mikonian> i'm such a dork sometimes
<apokryphos> godzero: no rest for the wicked!
<apokryphos> mikonian: :P
<godzero> I saw a question back a but about ubuntu -> kubuntu, and someone mentioned kubuntu-desktop... but will that start kdm with x?
<godzero> bit
<apokryphos> eh?
<mikonian> thanks for debfoster, apokryphos. the KDM theme, i tried to follow the instructions, but i don't have a kdm folder to work with
<apokryphos> godzero: KDM uses X, KDE uses X, so, erm, yes.. =)
<apokryphos> mikonian: you don't need one; you point to the kdm theme location in the kdmrc file
#kubuntu 2005-09-24
<godzero> I seem to remember if you install kubuntu-desktop on ubuntu, on startx, gdm is loaded by default still, and you have to edit some .rc (memory a little fuzzy.. was 6+ months ago)
<apokryphos> godzero: what are you trying to achieve?
<apokryphos> godzero: get KDM as default?
<godzero> I guess I'm thinking outloud
<godzero> yes
<anatemus> hmm.. totally newbie with kubuntu (and debian)... what's the difference between hoary & breezy?
<Juerd> anatemus: Version
<apokryphos> Once you install KDM on Ubuntu it asks you if you want to make it default, but if you chose no or want to change in the future: sudo dpkg-reconfigure kdm
<godzero> it's just ubuntu + kubuntu-desktop != kubuntu
<Juerd> anatemus: Hoary is version 5.04, Breezy will be 5.10 (breezy is not released yet)
<Juerd> godzero: Oh?
<apokryphos> godzero: kubuntu = ubuntu-base + kubuntu-desktop
<apokryphos> godzero: if you install kubuntu-desktop on ubuntu then you do have kubuntu, yes (plus other packs)
<godzero> ya, I guess sudo dpkg-reconfigure kdm sounds like it would fix that
<anatemus> Juerd: ok, _now_ i see the word 'preview' with 5.10 (here http://releases.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/ )
<Juerd> anatemus: It is customary for Linux distribution versions to get names.
<Juerd> It's so much better to say "I'm upgrading from potato to woody" than to say "I'm upgrading from 2000 to XP"
<Juerd> Microsoft has only recently understood this.
<Juerd> They don't understand, unfortunately, that it is important to keep (and express) version numbers too
<mikonian> apokryphos, can you run that last how-to by me again? i want to install and use this theme -> http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php?content=29215 but in the instructions is says to extract the file to ~/.kde/share/apps/kdm/themes which is a folder i don't have. What do I do?
<apokryphos> mikonian: you can put the theme anywhere you want
<Juerd> mikonian: Create the folder, if you want to.
<apokryphos> mikonian: in /etc/kde3/kdm/kdmrc just put Theme=/path/tothe/theme
<godzero> apokryphos: I was talking about ubuntu (complete with gnome) + kde-desktop != kubuntu... x would start with gdm, not kdm
<mikonian> aaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
<Juerd> mikonian: Quick, breathe in again!
<Juerd> Breathe out. Repeat.
<apokryphos> godzero: so change it; it's easy.
<godzero> me, no I have kubuntu.... again, I was thinking outloud
<Juerd> godzero: If you must, apt-get remove gdm
* Juerd uninstalled ubuntu-desktop 
<apokryphos> godzero: well, when you install kubuntu-desktop you get the choice of whether to use kdm or gdm
<BROKEN_LADDER> i'm having trouble getting a menu entry to execute the program. it should say: /bin/sh ~/LimeWire/runLime.sh
<BROKEN_LADDER> but it only works from the run dialog box, not from the menu selection.
<BROKEN_LADDER> anyone know any possible way to fix this?
<Juerd> BROKEN_LADDER: Is there the possibility of you changing your nickname to something that isn't so painful for eyes?
* apokryphos nods
<Juerd> BROKEN_LADDER: The solution might involve changing ~ to /home/yourusername
<Juerd> But this may or may not fix things.
<BROKEN_LADDER> ahh!
<godzero> sorry, text isn't the best mode of conveying random thoughts... I didn't meen to confuse you... *I* installed kubutu BB from iso (currently yesterday's build).. I was thinking outload
<BROKEN_LADDER> i had thought about that but then dismissed it.
<Juerd> Still, how about changing your nickname?
<apokryphos> godzero: surely if you don't want people to respond to the thoughts then you wouldn't put them on here :P
<godzero> never again
<BROKEN_LADDER> that fixed it
* Juerd ordered 40 spherical magnets
<BROKEN_LADDER> thx
<BROKEN_LADDER> why would i change my nick?  i don't ask you to change yours.
<Juerd> BROKEN_LADDER: Your nickname is very annoying, because it is uppercase.
<apokryphos> BROKEN_LADDER: he/she said why
<Juerd> BROKEN_LADDER: Please change it to broken_ladder
<BROKEN_LADDER> i think your nick names are annoynig because they are lowercase.
<Juerd> It draws attention and messes up the reading flow of the channel
<BROKEN_LADDER> i wish lowercase letters did not exist.
<BROKEN_LADDER> in any case, that was my only question.
<Juerd> BROKEN_LADDER: Okay. I will be ignoring you now.
<apokryphos> BROKEN_LADDER: you're missing the point
<BROKEN_LADDER> apokryphos your nick, on my display, is almost as long as mine.
<apokryphos> BROKEN_LADDER: evidently it has nothing to do with length
<apokryphos> BROKEN_LADDER: otherwise we wouldn't suggest a lowercase
<BROKEN_LADDER> i think the point is that lowercase letters are tacky and superfluous.
<BROKEN_LADDER> so the issue is height? lol
<apokryphos> BROKEN_LADDER: the issue is idiosyncrasy
<apokryphos> BROKEN_LADDER: and channel flow, as mentioned.
<BROKEN_LADDER> i'm done anyway.
<BROKEN_LADDER> thanks.
<mikonian> apokryphos, all done. restart kde?
<apokryphos> mikonian: you used debfoster?
* apokryphos tries to remember what mikonian is trying to do exactly
<mikonian> and modified the /etc/kde3/kdm/kdmrc so that theme= points to the theme i want to use
<apokryphos> oh sorry, kdm, yes
<apokryphos> Theme (uppercase T)
<apokryphos> yes, that should be it
<mikonian> yes
<mikonian> excellent. i'll brb
<apokryphos> mikonian: make sure you remove any other entries of Theme= in the file
<Pyf> hey, is there a program that will organise my mp3s so they are in folders based on the albumname and band name?
<apokryphos> nope
<Pyf> gutted :(
<godzero> I think amarok will dispay that way though
<apokryphos> Pyf: do you have many?
<Pyf> apokryphos,  yeah loadsa stuff
<Pyf> well enough that i dont wanna do it by hand :)
<Pyf> itunes does it in windows...
<godzero> you want it to organize your file system?
<anatemus> Pyf: sort with amaroK, it supports drag & drop =)
<Pyf> anatemus, im using amarok and it shows the music, but doesnt sort the file system
<Pyf> godzero, yes :)
<apokryphos> amaroK just uses the metadata, that's why
* apokryphos wonders how iPod sorts the mp3 files
<godzero> doesn't sound like a totaly useless idea... maybe submit a request to the amarok guys
<anatemus> Pyf: yes, i know... but sort the collection, drag & drop album to konqueror... not fully automized, but *little* easier ?
<Pyf> apokryphos, ipods use a weird filesystem.... itunes will copy any music u play into folders, so its 1 main folder for each band and then sub folders for each album by that band....
<Pyf> anatemus, tis still renaming them all :) but seems like best option
<anatemus> Pyf: aaa, renaming =)
<apokryphos> Pyf: it uses vfat. Not that weird 8)
<Pyf> apokryphos, tis weird to my mind
<drasch> right, but the organization of the underlying files is quite wierd
<apokryphos> Pyf: you serious? Anything can read fat-systems
<Pyf> apokryphos, no what i mean is, on the ipod it puts them into weird folders, which basically make no sense as to which bands song is in each folder
<apokryphos> ohh
* apokryphos will be back in a few
<libben> I want a person to remote my box, what options do i have that is allready installed.
<libben> he prolly has vnc client to 
<libben> connect with me.
<godzero> Krfb looks like it may help you
<godzero> breezy or hoary?
<godzero> should be installed with BB
<blackflag> hello all :-)
<blackflag> I wnat to encrypt a document
<blackflag> Can I do this over KDE?
<blackflag> Is there a package for it
<blackflag> I mean I have seen such thing under suse
<blackflag> Is it possible under kubuntu?
<apokryphos> GPG encryption, sure.
<blackflag> do you have a package name?
<blackflag> I have kgpg installed
<blackflag> but what I mean Is with a right click and then the posibility to encrypt
<apokryphos> blackflag: yes, it's there
<blackflag> hmm, where?
<drasch> blackflag: when i right-click you can click on "actions" and then "encrypt file"
<blackflag> ohhhh, okay! im a blind fish :-)
<apokryphos> =)
<blackflag> tahnx for help
<Prodegy> How do I use KDE Themes on KUbuntu?
<_alex> a
<apokryphos> Prodegy: a little vague there. KDE styles, window-decorations, icons..what? :)
<Prodegy> KDE Styles
<Prodegy> Cuz Everytime I try to load a theme at the selection it says Theme Files. I go to where I have like a KDE.theme file and it doesnt show up
<Pyf> Prodegy,  https://wiki.ubuntu.com//InstallingKDE < explains it all
<godzero> My ex borked her hard drive. Her new BF is ... shall we say "special"... so gotta go in a few to fix it for her. This guy know how to fdisk, but didn't know how to clean a mouse... odd guy that..
<apokryphos> Prodegy: the .theme file? Are you talking about an SK theme? That's not a KDE theme.
<Prodegy> Oi Ok
<Prodegy> Do I leave it tarred to install or no?
<apokryphos> Prodegy: please don't use this place as a substitute for Documentation or Google :)
<Prodegy> Ha It Worked
<Prodegy> I got a Theme To Work I Got A Theme To Work WOOT WOOT
<Spudchat> does anyone know of a tool to envode video to burn to dvd
<Spudchat> encode*
<troy> Spudchat: try looking on freshmeat.net
<musashiden> hey um, is there a way to make Xorg use less system resources? cause not even windows made my computer lag this bad...
<musashiden> and last time i checked, unix based OS should be less of a system hogger than windows
<musashiden> i cant even listen to music for crying out loud
<thoreauputic> musashiden: are you sure it's X? And what are your system specs?
<thoreauputic> musashiden: doesn't sound like an X problem
<musashiden> thoreauputic: yes, its X according to the system manager.
<musashiden> thats the process thats taking the most system resources
<thoreauputic> musashiden: system specs? CPU? RAM ?
<thoreauputic> musashiden: X is a server - it is likely a particular app is actually responsible
<musashiden> CPU is a 800mhz Duron. 512mb of RAM, 32mb of graphics (nvidia card)
<thoreauputic> OK should be reasonable if not exactly quick
<musashiden> is was not that slow with windows
<musashiden> it*
<thoreauputic> musashiden: try killing/closing one app at a time and watch to see which one is eating your X resources
<musashiden> ok
<musashiden> thanks for the support btw.
<thoreauputic> that's what the channel is for ;)
<musashiden> guess so :P
<thoreauputic> :)
<musashiden> whats the process called WC?
<musashiden> is it important?
<thoreauputic> musashiden: note that because various apps use the X server, the resource use is usually an  app , not the server itself
<thoreauputic> WC or wc ?
<thoreauputic> (important distinction)
<musashiden> wc
<thoreauputic> wc on the command line is "word count"
<thoreauputic> is some app doing indexing or data processing of some sort?
<musashiden> so is it important or not? cause thats in second place of the system hogger processes?
<musashiden> i have no idea
<thoreauputic> musashiden: what apps are running?
<thoreauputic> like are you doing some intensive thing like indexing an mp3 collection?
<musashiden> nope, just talking trough irc
<musashiden> the other programs are idle
<thoreauputic> ok try  sudo pkill wc
<musashiden> and according to KDE system guard, iam runing 76 processes
<thoreauputic> ignore that - just try  sudo pkill wc
<thoreauputic> in a terminal
<musashiden> done
<musashiden> what about the process sh
<thoreauputic> musashiden: OK any output?
<thoreauputic> erm - sh is the shell
<thoreauputic> actually it's a link to "bash"
<musashiden> nope, no output
<thoreauputic> OK silence is good
<musashiden> so is it safe to kill sh?
<thoreauputic> any diff in the X stat?
<thoreauputic> no don't kill sh :)
<musashiden> nope, X still chugging up
<thoreauputic> is this Breezy or Hoary?
<musashiden> but sh went to the first place as the system hogger
<musashiden> Hoary
<thoreauputic> erm - is the machine unresponsive?
<musashiden> what do you mean?
<thoreauputic> is it slow, as before
<musashiden> yup, it still slow
<musashiden> is that damned sh process
<thoreauputic> musashiden: that is a symptom, not a cause
<musashiden> oh
<thoreauputic> musashiden: sh is just the shell - which uses hardly any resources
<musashiden> i know, thats why iam saying its weird
<thoreauputic> musashiden: what does   free -m  say ?
<thoreauputic> musashiden: you can paste it - it's only like 3 lines
<musashiden> everyone, please excuse the paste
<musashiden> total       used       free     shared    buffers     cached
<musashiden> Mem:           504        480         23          0         53        237
<musashiden> -/+ buffers/cache:        190        314
<musashiden> Swap:          831          2        828
* apokryphos sets +o apokryphos
<apokryphos> just kiddin'  :D
<musashiden> x.x;
<musashiden> i was scared for a second there :P
<thoreauputic> looks OK memory wise
<thoreauputic> oh it is using swap?
<apokryphos> an awful lot, it seems
<musashiden> huh?
<thoreauputic> only 2 MB swap free
<thoreauputic> weird
* apokryphos wonders what's making CPU run up so much
<apokryphos> and mem, of course
<thoreauputic> the swap figure looks alarming
<apokryphos> musashiden: only X is high in a 'top' ?
<chavo> that's really wierd
<musashiden> and sh
<musashiden> is sh, then Xorg
<chavo> I never use swap here
<apokryphos> thoreauputic: it can happen if a *lot* of things are happening
<thoreauputic> apokryphos: yes but he says he's just running IRC
* apokryphos ran up his SWAP intentionally one time
<thoreauputic> :|
<apokryphos> still had 50 megs free or so
<musashiden> as i said before, there are 78 processes runing, but all of them are idle, exept for the hoggers
<thoreauputic> musashiden: yes, that's normal
<musashiden> ok
<apokryphos> don't worry about the amount of processes
<thoreauputic> musashiden: most processes "sleep"
<apokryphos> musashiden: is it always like this, or just this current session?
<apokryphos> musashiden: have you tried restarting X?
<musashiden> always
<musashiden> and yes
<apokryphos> musashiden: how about reconfiguring your X?
<musashiden> err...how do i do that?
<apokryphos> musashiden: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<apokryphos> musashiden: after that, restart X. Come back here, and see if anyone else
<apokryphos> ..can help. It's worth checking in #ubuntu as well, see if anyone has any ideas.
<thoreauputic> musashiden: possibly your nvidia card is using the wrong driver...
<apokryphos> it's an nvidia?
<thoreauputic> (I'm guessing)
<musashiden> yes, is nvidia
<apokryphos> musashiden: got all the drivers installed?
<thoreauputic> musashiden CPU is a 800mhz Duron. 512mb of RAM, 32mb of graphics (nvidia card)
<thoreauputic> from a while back..
<apokryphos> right
<apokryphos> Not amazing :D, but wouldn't explain that type of bogness
<thoreauputic> no it wouldn't - and the massive swap use
<apokryphos> especially the RAM part
<thoreauputic> yup
<thoreauputic> musashiden: fresh install? No special kernels etc?
<musashiden> hmm, is asking me for a video card bus identifier
<apokryphos> musashiden: did you install nvidia drivers, you said?
<thoreauputic> musashiden: leave that blank
<musashiden> yes and yes
<thoreauputic> ah
<apokryphos> musashiden: make sure you select nvidia under driver (not "nv")
<musashiden> it has one already in it  PCI:1:0:0_
<thoreauputic> musashiden: did you use the ones from the nvidia site?
<musashiden> apo: of course
<musashiden> tho: not exactly...
<apokryphos> musashiden: you didn't use ubuntu's?
<thoreauputic> musashiden: not exactly?
<musashiden> do i use  PCI:1:0:0 as the bus identifier?
<musashiden> apo: i used ubuntus driver
<apokryphos> use default
<apokryphos> ok
<thoreauputic> so much for that theory :|
<musashiden> enter amount of memory to be used by your video card: what do i put?
<thoreauputic> musashiden: that's only for onboard video I think
<musashiden> well is asking for it
<musashiden> so what do i put? do i just leave it empty?
<thoreauputic> musashiden: just move on
<thoreauputic> musashiden: you can rerun this command again if needed
<musashiden> use kernel fram buffer device interface?
<thoreauputic> say no
<musashiden> frame*
<musashiden> XKB rule set to use?
<thoreauputic> musashiden: accept defaults
<thoreauputic> move on
<musashiden> k
<thoreauputic> musashiden: when you get to the video driver, be sure to select "nvidia"
<thoreauputic> not "nv"
<musashiden> yup
<musashiden> Select the X.Org server modules that should be loaded by default.
<musashiden> move on?
<thoreauputic> yes
<thoreauputic> umm
<thoreauputic> hang on
<thoreauputic> what does it say for default?
<musashiden> err, i already moved on, how do i go back?
* apokryphos doesn't think it's possible
<musashiden> x.x;;
<thoreauputic> I think you haveto rerun the whole thing
<musashiden> Write default Files section to configuration file?
<musashiden> yes or no?
* thoreauputic can't remember
<apokryphos> yup
<musashiden> Write default DRI section to configuration file?
<thoreauputic> musashiden: if it doesn't work, you can rerun it
<apokryphos> guess 8)
<thoreauputic> musashiden: when you are finished, you need to restart X
<thoreauputic> or log out /in to KDE or whatever
<apokryphos> thoreauputic: needs to restart X too
<musashiden> Please choose a method for selecting your monitor characteristics.
<thoreauputic> oh - yes of course
<apokryphos> (as in, logging out doesn't restart X)
<thoreauputic> apokryphos: correct
<musashiden> simple, medium, or advanced?
<apokryphos> medium!
* apokryphos isn't feeling brave enough for advanced
<thoreauputic> heh
<thoreauputic> apokryphos: actually, doesn't a logout restart X before you see kdm/gdm ?
<apokryphos> nope
* thoreauputic seems to get a distinctly black interval in between
<apokryphos> looks like it is though, IIRC.
<apokryphos> yup
<hydrogen> is there a way to get konqueror to show remote cddb entries?
<thoreauputic> apokryphos: OK
<hydrogen> well, what is the way
<musashiden>  Please select your desired default color depth in bits.
<hydrogen> I know its possible
<apokryphos> thoreauputic: I'm 85% sure
<musashiden> 24 i presume?
<thoreauputic> musashiden: 24 should be OK
<musashiden> ok, done confiiguring
<musashiden> now how do i restart X?
<thoreauputic> musashiden: logout, then hit ctrl-alt-backspace at the login screen
<musashiden> k
<thoreauputic> actually the logout is just being nice ;)
<musashiden> will it close everything i have on now?
<thoreauputic> yes
<musashiden> oh, ok
<thoreauputic> hence the logout suggestion
<musashiden> k
<musashiden> brb
<thoreauputic> you can save your session if you wish
<musashiden> how?
<musashiden> nvm
<thoreauputic> select to save it on logout
<thoreauputic> apokryphos: heh - bets on that having worked ?
* thoreauputic guesses it won't
<apokryphos> Same, probably.
<apokryphos> worth a try though I think
<thoreauputic> sure
<thoreauputic> musashiden: any luck?
<musashiden>              total       used       free     shared    buffers     cached
<musashiden> Mem:           504        434         69          0         54        264
<musashiden> -/+ buffers/cache:        115        388
<musashiden> Swap:          831          2        828
<musashiden> i dont know 
<musashiden> its still a bit laggy
<musashiden> and sh is still kill my sstem
<musashiden> system*
<musashiden> something diferent this time tough, when kubuntu started up, a NVIDIA logo appeared up
<musashiden> but i guess thats normal
<thoreauputic> musashiden: normal and good I'd say
<thoreauputic> also most of your swap is now free
<apokryphos> looks better
<thoreauputic> and your RAM situation is healthy
<musashiden> i see
<thoreauputic> in fact it's only using 115 MB effectively
<thoreauputic> the firat line of free -m is misleading
<thoreauputic> 8first
* thoreauputic gives up on typing
<musashiden> thats solves that. now why is sh taking up so much ram?
<thoreauputic> it isn't
<musashiden> it is
<thoreauputic> musashiden: you mean cpu?
<musashiden> yah, cpu
<thoreauputic> musashiden: erm - how much doeas "top" say it's using ?
<musashiden> top?
<thoreauputic> musashiden: type  top  in a terminal, and tell us what % "sh" is using
<thoreauputic> top is a monitoring utility
<musashiden> i c
<musashiden> 10334 root      24   0  3932 1456 1000 S  9.4  0.3 169:11.89 sh
<thoreauputic> root? 
<musashiden>  PID USER      PR  NI  VIRT  RES  SHR S PU %MEM    TIME+  COMMAND
<musashiden> 10334 root      25   0  3932 1456 1000 R 11.5  0.3 169:17.03 sh
<musashiden>   743 root      15   0 56528  20m 3600 S  8.9  4.0   1:39.51 Xorg
<musashiden> yah, root
<thoreauputic> why is sh running as root ?
<apokryphos> Should really use a root terminal unless you need to
<musashiden> iam not using any root terminals
<thoreauputic> musashiden: sudo pkill 10334  ( hope that doesn't do anything drastic *grin*)
<musashiden> x.x
<thoreauputic> musashiden: just try it and see what happens
<musashiden> well i have nothing to loose anyways
<thoreauputic> musashiden: you won't break your system
<musashiden> lol, hope so
<thoreauputic> it won't
<thoreauputic> ah sorry
<thoreauputic> type    sudo kill -9 10334
<thoreauputic> (pkill uses the name not the number)
<thoreauputic> musashiden: hello?
<musashiden> iam here :P
<thoreauputic> musashiden: did you type it?
<musashiden> yes
<musashiden> and it died
<thoreauputic> musashiden: OK and?
<musashiden> now Xorg is the system hogger at full capacity
<musashiden>   PID USER      PR  NI  VIRT  RES  SHR S PU %MEM    TIME+  COMMAND
<musashiden>   743 root      15   0 57004  20m 3600 S  8.5  4.1   2:22.01 Xorg
<thoreauputic> musashiden: you mean Xorg is using 100% CPU ?
<musashiden> forget the full capacity line :P
<musashiden> i just meant is as powerful as before
<thoreauputic> erm - that looks normal to me
<thoreauputic> what does the top line of the command "w" show ?
<thoreauputic> just  w  
<musashiden> 21:13:40 up 1 day,  7:41,  1 user,  load average: 2.03, 2.26, 2.44
<thoreauputic> hmm OK the load averages are prety high
<musashiden> the only thing i have opened besides irc is amarok
<thoreauputic> but appear to be going down a bit
<thoreauputic> close amarok then
<thoreauputic> and rerun   w
<thoreauputic> give us the same output
<musashiden>  21:15:10 up 1 day,  7:43,  1 user,  load average: 0.60, 1.75, 2.24
<musashiden> no music for me i guess :P
<thoreauputic> aha!
<thoreauputic> amarok is the culprit
<musashiden> but i didnt opened it until a while ago
<thoreauputic> erm - the load average dropped as soon as you closed it
<musashiden> i know, weird x.x
<thoreauputic> is the desktop more responsive now?
<musashiden> yup
<thoreauputic> well - as I said, amarok is the problem then
<musashiden> what was that command to test the graphic card?
* apokryphos notices thoreauputic find amaroK the culprit
<apokryphos> amaroK is known to have had a potential memory leak
<thoreauputic> so you want to play withthe config f amarok
<thoreauputic> *of
<musashiden> i guess so...
<musashiden> but first
<apokryphos> There's an open bug on it
<musashiden> tell me that command line that test the graphic card
<thoreauputic> musashiden: no guess involved - we've established the source of the trouble
<musashiden> ok
<musashiden> but tell me!
<thoreauputic> musashiden: tell you what?
<musashiden> whats the command line to test the graphic card, you know, the one that show 3 colored circles rolling around
<thoreauputic> glxgears - but it isn't a benchmark at all
<musashiden> it isnt?
<thoreauputic> glxgears tells you very little
<thoreauputic> except how well glxgears runs
<musashiden> damn, is going really fast now. before it was going at 400, now its 245,032
<musashiden> and it gets faster
<thoreauputic> musashiden: because you reconfigured X properly
<musashiden> yup, and is all thanks to you :)
<thoreauputic> :)
<thoreauputic> and apokryphos 
<musashiden> and pokyphos
<musashiden> i as about to type that :P
<musashiden> was*
<musashiden> err, apokryphos*
<thoreauputic> musashiden: I suspect you need to fiddle with the configuration of amarok
<musashiden> yuppers
<thoreauputic> musashiden: so - now you have an idea how to troubleshoot your problems
<musashiden> yes
<thoreauputic> musashiden: but I think everything is pretty normal now
<musashiden> yah
<apokryphos> musashiden: nah, it was all thor 8)
<musashiden> lol
* thoreauputic thinks he deserves a coffee now
<musashiden> one thing tough
<musashiden> how exactly configure amarok, in the normal options or?..
<musashiden> some kind of special options?
<thoreauputic> musashiden: I bow to apokryphos on the subject of KDE apps ;-)
<musashiden> lol
* thoreauputic prods apokryphos 
<musashiden> =P
* apokryphos is roused from his #kde watching
<apokryphos> musashiden: open it up, then Settings -> Configure amaroK. I recommend installing amarok-engines first if you don't have it, so you can switch to xine engine
<musashiden> and i do that how?...
* thoreauputic murmurs approval
<apokryphos> the same way you normally install packages on here =)
<musashiden> kynaptic?
<apokryphos> sure, you can use that
<musashiden> i dont see amarok-engine packages
<musashiden> you know where i could find them?
<musashiden> err, nvm
<apokryphos> !info amarok-engines
<ubotu> amarok-engines: (output engines for the amaroK audio player), section universe/kde, is optional. Version: 2:1.2.3-1ubuntu4 (hoary), Packaged size: 0 kB, Installed size: 20 kB
<thoreauputic> musashiden: the package is in "universe"
<thoreauputic> *sigh*
<thoreauputic> musashiden: a quick way to look for packages is " apt-cache search <keywords> "
<thoreauputic> or   apt-cache search <general word> | grep <specific word>
<musashiden> i c, thanks
<musashiden> where the heck is the universe seccion?..
<thoreauputic> !tell musashiden about repos
<musashiden> one problem tough, i dont have synaptic, i have kynaptic
<apokryphos> musashiden: edit your /etc/apt/sources.list and uncomment the line with "Universe"
<apokryphos> then, sudo apt-get update && sudo aptitude install amarok-engines
<musashiden> ok
<thoreauputic> hopefully the kynaptic mess will be fixed in breezy...
<apokryphos> thoreauputic: i.e. by being obliterated, indeed :D
<musashiden> is breezy like a new version of hoary? or whats the difference?
<thoreauputic> yes
<musashiden> oh
<apokryphos> thoreauputic: though I don't think adept is ideal /me ducks. Still, vastly better than kynaptic.
<thoreauputic> musashiden: there's a new release of ubuntu/kubuntu every 6 months
<musashiden> cool
<thoreauputic> Breezy will release on about Oct 13
<thoreauputic> apokryphos: heh - I'm so used to apt I hardly ever look at syanptic or kynaptic, to be honest
<apokryphos> thoreauputic: same, but it's a pain for new users =)
<thoreauputic> true
<thoreauputic> although less of a pain than say slackware used to be ;)
<thoreauputic> or worse. Red Hat
* thoreauputic shudders
* apokryphos chuckles
<musashiden> whats apt?
* musashiden wonders
<thoreauputic> musashiden: http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/apt-howto/index.en.html
<thoreauputic> musashiden: Ubuntu uses apt ( like Debian)
<thoreauputic> synaptic/kynaptic are just pretty faces for apt/ dpkg
<musashiden> oh
<musashiden> anyways, i installed the engines now
<thoreauputic> musashiden: most linux apps have a commandline backend - and if they don't they should
<othomas> hi all
<musashiden> hi othomas
<musashiden> wow, the xine engine worked
<musashiden>  21:57:32 up 1 day,  8:25,  1 user,  load average: 0.96, 0.59, 0.64
<musashiden> while running amarok
<musashiden> thanks apokryphos
<musashiden> and thoreauputic
<apokryphos> excellent :)
<thoreauputic> musashiden: looks like your troubles are over for the moment ;)
<musashiden> yup
<musashiden> now theres the whole deal on cedega wich i havent been able to figure out :P
<thoreauputic> musashiden: we'll send the bill tomorrow ;-)
<musashiden> rofl
<musashiden> ill be waiting for it :P
<thoreauputic> musashiden: ah - cedega we can't support sorry
<musashiden> lol, it's ok, you all already helped enough
<apokryphos> musashiden: could you add your experience (the problem you had) to the open bug?
<thoreauputic> cedega is non-free and you will need to consult others - there may be a #cedega (don't know)
<musashiden> there is, but they are as helpful as a potatoe sack
<musashiden> ill be sitting there practically begging for help, and they just ignore
<claydoh> try http://www.transgaming.org/forum/
<delltony> hey guys
<godzero> hi
<delltony> anyone here happen to have a motorola v551 and use moto4lin by chance?
<Kamping_Kaiser> hi
<delltony> anyone know how to play 3gp files?
<default> hello
<Kamping_Kaiser> hi default
<default> anyone know how to play from an ipod using amorok?
<default> it's not picking up my pod
<Kamping_Kaiser> default: had it picked it up in hte past?
<default> no, i just installed kubuntu
<godzero> deltony: I only see 1 on sourceforge, and it's for pocketpc
<Kamping_Kaiser> default: is there a dir called /media/ipod?
<apokryphos> default: mount it under /mnt/ipod
<apokryphos> media could work too, but not totally sure (haven't tried)
<default> oh ok thx!
<godzero> deltony: all the rest are comercial
<Kamping_Kaiser> apokryphos: its generaly put under media afaik
<Kamping_Kaiser> because tis removeable
<apokryphos> if it works, then gravy =)
<Kamping_Kaiser> apokryphos: you still here from when i left?
<apokryphos> Kamping_Kaiser: when was that? ;-)
<Kamping_Kaiser> about 11 hours ago ;)
<Kamping_Kaiser> o_0 is there a new emacs comeing out? 22?
<apokryphos> Kamping_Kaiser: I've been out in between, I promise *g*
<Kamping_Kaiser> heh. sure :P i think your chained to the monitor
* apokryphos appeals -- it's Sunday!
<apokryphos> and been having a lot of fun with Klik today, admittedly
<Kamping_Kaiser> sunday? bastard. its monday here now :(
<Kamping_Kaiser> has been for 12 hours and 6 minutes
<apokryphos> ah, it is now, yeah.
<apokryphos> Kamping_Kaiser: try out Klik! Very cool.
<Kamping_Kaiser> what is it?
<apokryphos> damn you dot.kde.org! Down AGAIN.
<apokryphos> don't believe it
<apokryphos> Kamping_Kaiser: http://klik.atekon.de/
<delltony> mplayer i just found out plays 3gp so i'm good
<delltony> now to find out how i can find the gain_table.bin file on my phone
<delltony> so i can make the volume louder
<delltony> i have moto4lin but don't see gain_tools.bin
<delltony> aww there it is
<godzero> have the devs done anything to speed up kde? It seems as fast as HH with prelinking.. or is it because I don't have too much on it yet?
<Kamping_Kaiser> apokryphos: still not sure what it does ;)
<godzero> delltony: cool
<apokryphos> Kamping_Kaiser: the dot is up! One sec.
<apokryphos> Kamping_Kaiser: much better explanation:
<Kamping_Kaiser> k
<apokryphos> ubotu: klick is http://dot.kde.org/1126867980/
<ubotu> okay, apokryphos
<Kamping_Kaiser> apokryphos: awsome :) now linux can have script kiddies as well ;)
<apokryphos> hehe
<apokryphos> it works well though, really
<apokryphos> tried out loadsa apps today
<Kamping_Kaiser> i might look at it another time. sounds neat though
<dale> hi
<othomas> hi dale
<dale> hi
<dale> hi every body
<Phily> dale: Hello
<dale> how r u?
<Phily> dale great
<dale> any poeple from philippines?
<dale> Phily from what country r u?
<Phily> canada
<dale> ok
<dale> u r using linux?
<Phily> at windows at home linux
<Phily> i meant at work windows
<dale> can u discribe the linux kubuntu how to use?
<dale> a ok
<dale> ah ok
<dale> can u discribe the linux kubuntu how to use?
<Phily> dale: how to install
<dale> i now already how to install, my problem is how to use
<Phily> dale: the interface is almost like windows but more powerful
<Phily> dale: r u in windows or linux noew
<dale> do u mean that the linux is more powerful thatn windows?
<Phily> dale: yep the kernel and the user interface UI
<dale> ok
<Phily> dale: what do you need help with
<dale> i am using linux kubuntu here
<dale> a cannot install an hp printer
<Phily> dale: what is the model
<dale> 1310 laserjet
<orangey> hey all!
<orangey> I'm having a kde problem.. everytime i start any (KDE) application, kmail also starts! Any ideas how I could troubleshoot this?
<godzero> yep, that sounds like a problem
<dale> can u help?
<hussam> If I adjust the Date and time from inside KDE, do I need to reboot?
<godzero> orangey: any from menu and taskbar?
<orangey> huh?
<Phily> r u sure its not inkjet
<godzero> does it happen both when you launch from the k menu, and the quick launch buttons?
<Kamping_Kaiser> hussam: i dont think so
<hussam> I'm only going to adjust the time.
<orangey> godzero: actually, it appears to only be when I run konversation or kopete..
<Phily> dale: r u sure its not inkjet I can't find on goole the 1310
<orangey> but yeah, from either kmenu or taskbar
<dale> ok
<Kamping_Kaiser> http://linuxprinting.org/show_printer.cgi?recnum=HP-LaserJet_1300 this one?
<othomas> it's an all in one printer/copier/scanner..
<othomas> not likely a driver is available
<Phily> dale:  Have a look at http://www.linuxprinting.org/show_driver.cgi?driver=hpijs&fromprinter=HP-LaserJet_1320
<Prodegy> Hello
<Prodegy> can someone please tell me how to change the clock to 12 Hours only instead of 24 Hours
<othomas> i have a Compaq A1500..it only prints in my dreams..LOL
<Prodegy> where I have to tell 22
<Kamping_Kaiser> bbl. doing stuff outside :O
<Prodegy> Hello can someone tell me how to change the clock to 12 Hours only
<godzero> orangey: http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=97764
<Prodegy> Godzero can you tell me how to configure the clock to 12 Hours only?
<godzero> prodgeny: right click clock | date & time format | time & dates | time format : pH:MM:SS AMPM
<Prodegy> OK
<dale> ty for that phily
<Phily> welcome
<dale> my another problem is how can i add a file, like a song on my harddisk drive
<dale> or mp3s
<Phily> dale: you mean like download mp3s or read them from your windows partitiion
<dale> yes
<dale> i have an extension hard drive it has an mp3s file
<Phily> you have to mount yoyr windows partition
<dale> a cannot add it to linux 
<godzero> dale: usb?
<dale> nop
<godzero> ATA?
<dale> its a dard
<godzero> dard? what interface?
<dale> its a darddisk drive
<godzero> hard disk... k , but the communications... usb, firewire, ata ..?
<godzero> is it inside or outside your computer?
<godzero> dale : ???
<narg> seems he darted away ;)
<godzero> ;)
<dale> sori 
<dale> inside of the computer
<dale> 40 gd
<delltony> whats a good hex editor for kde?
<dale> 40 giga hertz
<dale> 40 giga
<narg> khexedit or something like that
<narg> exists at least
<narg> never tried it myself
<dale> <godzero>
<dale> any body can help me
<dale> i cannot install a winamp
<dale> and i cannot a song or mp3s
<crimsun> you don't need a winamp
<dale> y?
<crimsun> you can use amarok, juk, xmms, beep-media-player, or any other from a plethora
<dale> ok
<dale> but how to play it?
<crimsun> how to play what?
<dale> the music by using my extra harddrive
<dale> or harddisk
<dale> i have a harddisk that lots of songs but i cannot play it in linux
<delltony> THANKS khexedit will work
<godzero> dale ; I'm back
<dale> the linux didnot recognize my darddrive
<dontknow> maybe dales ? is related to a problem i have, when i try to open a mp3 in amarok i just get static
<dontknow> why is this
<dale> me too
<godzero> no, dale needs to mount the drive first
<dale> how to mount?
<dontknow> i am running on a g3 imac
<dale> what do u mean g3 imac?
<thoreauputic> !tell dale about mountwindows
<dontknow> well i just get static.... codecs?
<pc22> hello
<dale> sorry iam asking for that because this is my first time to use linux
<godzero> dale: run "kwikdisk"
<thoreauputic> !tell dontknow about mp3
<godzero> kwik disk will help you mount disk drives
<pc22> godzero: is it easier to setup samba in kubuntu?
<dale> by using the run command?
<godzero> dale: yes, it's also in the menu
<godzero> saamba, it's not too hard
<Phily> pc22, very easy just use kynaptic
<dale> but when i click it the sentence says, "could ot run the specified command
<dontknow> thoreauputic: thanks im looking it over, its not a big deal they work with xmms 
<dale> but when i click it the sentence says, "could not run the specified command
<godzero> dale: to install kwikdisk... type (in shell) "sudo apt-get install kwikdisk"
<godzero> or kynaptic
<thoreauputic> dontknow:  apt-cache search amarok-engines ; apt-cache show amarok-engines
<thoreauputic> dontknow: you might want to use the xine engine with amarok
<dale> ok kynaptic is now open, whats next?
<Phily> dale: GO IN FIND AND TYPE SAMBA
<Phily> sorry for the cap
<thoreauputic> dontknow: the engines are in the universe repository
<godzero> dale : in the menu, pick "search" type "kwikdisk"
<dontknow> yeah its stalling right now argh
<pc22> samba is installed
<Phily> ok now in kds rigth click on folder you want to share
<pc22> Phily, whats kds?
<Phily> pc22: sorry in kde "komquoror" the file manager
<Phily> right click on a folder and select proproties
<godzero> dale: did it find it?
<dale> my friends ty for the help, see you next tym a will go for now
<dale> bye
<dale> i cant find it
<godzero> :) bye
<othomas> cya dale
<dale> ty
<dale> ok
<dontknow> has anyone here synced a pocket pc 
<pedri2> morning all
<pedri2> where can i get more icons specially for games
<pc22> Phily, it says u need to be authorized to access
<Phily> pc22, type in the sudo password
<pc22> and then?
<pc22> Phily, and then?
<Phily> pc22, if the folder is shared and your winodws machine is on the network it should automatically see your folder
<godzero> bed time
<douglas> How do I launch firefox in safe mode, I installed a theme that it didn't like and now it crashes at startup?
<pc22> Phily, how can i enable adminstrator root while in kde?
<douglas> you mean, become superuser in the gui or in a terminal?
<pc22> gue
<pc22> gui
<Phily> pc22, there is no need to be root
<Phily> pc22, in kde control you can authorise yourself for some administration task
<pc22> it is asking me
<narg> otherwise, in konsole, just do sudo program
<pc22> i cant share without being one
<narg> and you run the program as root.
<pc22> im so new with linux
<pc22> what does it mean by hostname?
<Phily> hallo
<narg> possibly your machine name, depending on the context
<pc22> ok machine name
<Phily> hllo
<Phily> teting
<Phily> I'm listening to "(03) - I Remember You" by Diana Krall
<Phily> I'm listening to "(03) - I Remember You" by Diana Krall
<rr5050> Hello I have some questions about breezy features, can anyone help?
<chavo> rr5050, maybe
<Kamping_Kaiser> rr5050: you can only try :)
<rr5050> i'm wondering if NTFS is suppose to work in breezy, I do have libntfs5 installed
<chavo> you can read ntfs partitions
<Kamping_Kaiser> using captiveNTFS you can write, but i hvent tried it
<chavo> no me neither
<Kamping_Kaiser> therse also 'ntfsprogs' or similr. use at your own risk
<rr5050> I also have that installed, would you know the command, I typed "ntfsprogs" and it wasn't found
<Kamping_Kaiser> try ntfs <tab>
<chavo> they might be installed in /sbin also
<chavo> which wouldn't be in your path
<rr5050> could it just be this version "kubuntu breezy" ?
<rr5050> I tried ntfs and nothing was found
<after8> morning all
<[square] > hi!
<Kamping_Kaiser> hi square
<after8> ciao fusta :D
<[square] > after8: do you speak Italian?
<Tm_T> good day
<Kamping_Kaiser> hi Tm_T
<Tm_T> hullo, what's up
<Kamping_Kaiser> reading some fark.com. and up to date on email at last ;) only took 1.5 months
<Tm_T> oooh
<Tm_T> oh why, why!!
<Tm_T> why all materials in school are doc, ppt etc
<Tm_T> :'(
<Kamping_Kaiser> hm. i wonder ;D
* Kamping_Kaiser hands Tm_T a live cd. spread OO.o :D
<Tm_T> fucking idiots
<_klerm> oi
<Tm_T> THERE'S PLAIN TEXT!
* Kamping_Kaiser slaps _klerm about for no reason
<Kamping_Kaiser> Tm_T: no one makes money that way  :(
<Tm_T> 2mb file for three rows of text, faaaaaak
<Kamping_Kaiser> rofl
<Tm_T> Kamping_Kaiser: well, we are supposed to become it professionals, but hey, why our school is so fucking blind to anything else but MS !
<Tm_T> hate it
<Kamping_Kaiser> sure. i know the problem :)
<Tm_T> they expect we all own winxp & MS office ] :=
<Tm_T> "yeah, I have spare 300e"
<Kamping_Kaiser> Tm_T: or a spare $500+ Aus
<Tm_T> yup
<Tm_T> idiocy
<Tm_T> actually I don't know why I even be here
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol. should be working?
<Tm_T> I mostly know more than our overqualified teatchers
<Tm_T> Kamping_Kaiser: well, if I got any job :/
<Kamping_Kaiser> :/
<Tm_T> but nooo, I need a piece of paper from here, sucky
<Tm_T> </whine>
<Kamping_Kaiser> yep. sounds familar :( *is putting off uni*
<_florent> hello
<Kamping_Kaiser> hi
<Kamping_Kaiser> bbl ;)
<eiko> what level do i boot up in to use bash? 3rd? and where do i change it again?
<_florent> can you help me
<_florent> just a question
<_florent> eiko  at boot in grub menu edit line and add the number of the level you want to boot
<_florent> a second
<_florent> looking for an exemple
<eiko> grub menu? whats that?
<_florent> for exemple the original line is /vmlinuz-2.6.10-5-386 root=/dev/hdd4 ro quiet splash
<Tm_T> you mean init level?
<_florent> just add /vmlinuz-2.6.10-5-386 root=/dev/hdd4 ro quiet splash 3
<Tm_T> I think 3 is correct
<_florent> yep
<Tm_T> afaik 5 is for X and 6 for shutdown(?)
<_florent> if you've grub installed you'll find a menu.lst file in /boot/grub
<_florent> don't suppress lines if you don't know what you do just add them
<_florent> my question is are kde apps runable under gnome
<Tm_T> _florent: yup
<Tm_T> sort of
<_florent> caus e i've got some problem with amarok and gnome
<_florent> kio_http_debug: WARNING: (10212) Can't communicate with kded_kcookiejar!
<_florent> kio (kioslave): WARNING: Can't communicate with kded_kpasswdserver!
<[square] > I am trying to upgrade hoary to breezy, but when i do: startx. I have this problem. What can i do?
<[square] > xsetroot: unable to open display ' '
<[square] > xset: unable to open display ""
<[square] > ksplash: cannot connect to X server
<[square] > kdeinit: Aborting. $DISPLAY is not set.
<_florent> you have to configure your Xserver
<[square] > how?
<_florent> xorgconfig
<_florent> or xorgcfg
<eiko> im so retarted i cant find where to change the boot number in the boot/grub/menu.lst file
<_florent> for xorg server
<_florent> don't know for xfree
<[square] > i use x.org
<Kamping_Kaiser> back
<_florent> so try xorgcfg
<[square] > ok. i go
<eiko> were is the xorgcfg file located?
<[square] > thanks
<_florent> eiko do you have this file ? mean do you have grub installed
<eiko> yes
<particles> hi
<_florent> ok ok
<eiko> i found the xorg files can i change the boot level in there?
<_florent> xorg wasn't for you but for an other guy on the tchat
<_florent> ;
<_florent> ;)
<eiko> oh ha ha ha
<eiko> sorry
<eiko> im a little new at this
<_florent> cat /boot/grub/menu.lst please
<_florent> done ?
<eiko> ya
<eiko> what did that do?
<_florent> ok
<particles> hi
<particles> anybody ther?
<eiko> hi
<_florent> as you can see lines starting with "#" are commented (don't active)
<particles> hi
<_florent> cat show you content of a file
<eiko> yes
<_florent> and you also see groups of lines strating like 
<_florent> kernel
<_florent> boot
<_florent> ...
<_florent> at the end
<eiko> yes
<_florent> thoose line tell grub where to boot the OSZ
<_florent> OS
<eiko> got it
<_florent> your linux or windows if you have it installed
<eiko> right now just linux on this computer
<eiko> so i can make it boot in bash somewhere in here?
<_florent> so you just have to edit the menu.lst with copying lines actually boot your linux and add 3 at the end of options line
<_florent> like that 
<eiko> oooh
<_florent> just add /my linux root=/dev/hdaxx ro quiet splash 3
<_florent> do you have msn ?
<eiko> boot 3     like that
<eiko> oh ok
<eiko> cool
<eiko> root=/dev/hda1 ro quiet splash 3 got it
<eiko> thanks a milliion
<eiko> im going to reboot
<_florent> you're welcome
<_florent> but wait
<_florent> you can just test it if you want
<_florent> when the computer boot
<_florent> press esc at the grub load time
<_florent> defaultis 3sec 
<eiko> grrrrr it doesnt want me editing the menu.lst file
<_florent> you have to be superuser
<_florent> root
<eiko> oh ya
<eiko> ha ha ha
<eiko> its been so long
<_florent> :P
<particles> hi
<_florent> don't forget don't modify existing lines just add news
<_florent> hi
<_florent> hi particles
<particles> hi
<particles> too
<particles> florent
<particles> how r u?
<_florent> fine fine
<_florent> nice day today
<_florent> no rain
<_florent> :P
<particles> its raining here
<particles> asl
<_florent> may i help you ?
<particles> what?
<_florent> think that if you're there that's because u'v got some trouble with your computer
<particles> yup
<_florent> wrong ?
<particles> actually
<_florent> lol
<particles> im...........
<particles> i dont know...........
<particles> what happen?
<particles> im confious..........
<particles> i mean ............
<particles> i mean its trouble
<particles> i dont kow how to chat or what????????!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!????????????
<eiko> is there a way to exit start x if you booted into it?
<_florent> might difficult to help you without 
<particles> hi hussam
<hussam> particles: hello
<_florent> eiko press Ctrl+Alt+F1
<eiko> nice
<_florent> then /usr/bin/kdm stop
<particles> how r u hussam?
<_florent> if you're using kde
<eiko> bogus
<eiko> i never set a root password
<hussam> particles: fine, brb I have to reboot
<_florent> lol
<particles> <hussam>what?
<_florent> you know how to ?
<eiko> no ha ha ha
<particles> hi after8..........
<particles> how r u?
<eiko> i used mandrake or mandriva linux for like a month and half about 9 months ago
<eiko> im not good with this stuff
<_florent> are you actually root logged ?
<eiko> whats that?
<after8> boing boing!!!
<eiko> i need to buy a book on linux or something
<eiko> any you recommend
<_florent> try: su root please
<after8> eiko> google :)
<eiko> i need to get this stuff down
<eiko> ya
<eiko> google is awesome ha ha ha find almost anything
<_florent> after8 hi
<eiko> _florent: in the run command?
<_florent> after8 got some trouble with amarok 
<_florent> after8 can you help me ?
<_florent> eiko always :P
<_florent> eiko command lines, a way of life
<after8> _florent> i can try.. ask away
<eiko> it didn't do anything
* after8 is, however, not an expert
<_florent> after8 i try to launch it under gnome but have some trouble with DOCPserver
<_florent> eiko show me what you did please
<_florent> copy/past
<eiko> went into run command              then typed               su root                      then pressed run
<particles> hi
<eiko> su root
<particles> hi hussam
<_florent> <eiko > look at the beggenig of your lines if your logged as normal user might start with Your_user_name$computer_name:
<hussam> particles: sorry, you were going to ask something and I had to reboot
<_florent> and if your logged as root start with root$computer_name:
<eiko> im loged in as a normal user
<eiko> eiko
<particles> i see
<_florent> ok
<particles> ok
<particles> i ahte this happening now
<particles> i mean..........
<particles> what is it?
<_florent> su root
<particles> grrrrrrrrrrrrrrr
<_florent> sorry sorry
<particles> su root?
<_florent> just su
<particles> hi  xxx 
<particles> hi florent
<particles> can i ask?
<_florent> particles ....
<particles> what it is?
<particles> i mean happenng in this ???????????
<eiko> typeing in su or su root doesnt do anything
<particles> wat happens??????
<eiko> i must be missing something
<hussam> particles: what do you mean?
<particles> in this??????
<eiko> maybe i should just call it a night
<hussam> particles: if you have a question, just ask.
<eiko> or read on this stuff before i try to install flash ha ha ha
<_florent> wait
<particles> new programs??????????
<particles> i ahte this.............
<particles> its hard.............
<particles> ur blocked.............hussam
<_florent> did you succes editing the menu.lst before ? if yes you where a super user  (root) to do that 
<eiko> _florent no i didn't so im logged on as a normal user
<_florent> ok ok
<_florent> try sudo kate /boot/grub/menu.lst
<eiko> is that LST or iST
<eiko> l right
<eiko> Lright
<particles> hussaam...........
<eiko> well either way its not doing it :(
<eiko> either im retarted or my run command thing is
<_florent>         lol
<eiko> most of the time i find its me
<_florent> but there are lot of other ways to do what you want ( booting an other runlevel)
<Samse> hi, may I pose a question? 
<Tm_T> no, sit and listen
<Tm_T> ;p
<_florent> Samse yep
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol
<Samse> If I read somewhere "use cx88xx with option card=19" it means, I have to tell the kernel module cx88xx that it has to use that "card=19" option, right?
<klerm> 
<Samse> How to do this?
<Tm_T> klerm: ok
<eiko> if i want to open firefox-installer in bash do i just type the name if im in the folder?
<_florent> Samse probably when you compile your kernel
<Samse> lsmod shows, that the module is already loaded, only the "card=19" option is to be given and I don know how
<eiko> i seem to remember typeing in rpm for stuff before or something like that
<eiko> oh well
<eiko> thanks florent
<_florent> eiko yes 
<Samse> eiko: you have to type ./firefox-installer - note the ./ for the "current directory"
<eiko> ooooooooooooh
<_florent> Samse sorry i don't know ...
<Samse> eiko, what is bad about apt-get install mozilla-firefox ???
<eiko> <Samse> apt-get whats that? i don't know to much about linux talk
<Tm_T> apt <3
<eiko> oh wait ha ha ha i ment flash
<Samse> eiko definitely check it out, thats the way to install software on ubuntu, very easy and safe
<eiko> sorry
<Tm_T> very easy, damn powerful tool
<Samse> ok, flash i dont need...
<Tm_T> lifesaver
<eiko> yes i got flash installed on firefox :) YYYYYYYYYYYYYAAAAY
<jignesh> hi
<_root> hi
<eiko> hi
<pc22> hello
<pc22> sleeping?
<after8> nope...
<pc22> what time is it there?
<pc22> after8, where from?
<pc22> how do i edit grub
<pc22> im on dual boot
<pc22> be right back
<forsaken_> I installed my kubuntu by ubuntu.. I installed Ubuntu as server.. then I installed kubuntu-desktop.. my repositories are all "us.ubuntu.com...." do i have to change it to "us.kubuntu...." ????
<Kamping_Kaiser> forsaken_: no,dont
<Kamping_Kaiser> kubuntu uses ubuntu repositries
<Juerd> forsaken_: Kubuntu is roughly Ubuntu + KDE, -/- GNOME
<Juerd> forsaken_: The base system is the same
<forsaken_> right ;)
<Juerd> I mean, ehm, Arrrh..
<forsaken_> english is the only language?
<Juerd> (Today be talk like a pirate day, arrghh!)
<Juerd> forsaken_: Nut so, matey
<forsaken_> I tried to change to portuguese (Pt-BR) but I didnt find it..
<Juerd> That's pt_BR
<Juerd> Not Pt-BR
<forsaken_> whatever.. i didnt find :)
<Juerd> Look for the right package to install
<forsaken_> ok
<forsaken_> damn it.. I have a 2.6.10-5-k7 kernel.. Im upgrading.. and its downloading 2.6.10-5-386 kernel... :/
<Juerd> Strange it be.
<after8> 386 kernel is the standard, works on all pcs kernel....
<after8> never know, can be useful to have.
<after8> Arrrrrrrrr matey
* Kamping_Kaiser slaps pirate people about a lot
<after8> kaiser oppression :D
<Kamping_Kaiser> :D *pushes after8 onto the plank*
* Juerd keelhauls Kamp'n_Kaiser 
<Kamping_Kaiser> eek
* after8 ARrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr
* Kamping_Kaiser reaches for peices of K
<Juerd> What's ya eek'n 'bout, scum?
<after8> cos i dont know what else to say, im stil sleepy
<Kamping_Kaiser> Juerd: 'twas the haulin', for it did do me shirt in :o
* Kamping_Kaiser opens a chest full of after8
<after8> looool
<after8> pieces of me, pieces of me
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol.
<Juerd> Kamping_Kaiser: 'nuff with the slap'n then, aye?
<after8> pieces of me, pieces of me
* after8 parrot fashion
<Kamping_Kaiser> Juerd: sure, you drive an ard bargin', but 't shall be done
<after8> what a lovely ensemble of feathers, and fancy swingin' swing thing in the cage... t'll be all the rage !!
* Kamping_Kaiser puts after8 on his shoulder
<after8> :D
<after8> this is getting very silly :D
<forsaken_> kate is crached ://
<forsaken_> crashed
<Juerd> That's a pity, but ye prolly deserved it!
<Juerd> It be this century's keelhauling.
<Kamping_Kaiser> after8: for sure, it be the day f'r it
* Kamping_Kaiser wondres why i wait untill after 7pm to start
<after8> oh yeah.... mondays tend to make ppl go nuts.
<after8> ARRRRRrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr
<Kamping_Kaiser> wb ml--
<ml--> thanks
<Kamping_Kaiser> :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> and hallo fluffybunny_ :D
<fluffybunny_> hello Kamping_Kaiser 
<Kamping_Kaiser> :)
<ml--> is it possible for two applications to use the sound card at the same time?
<after8> ahoy fluffybunny_ mematey {p_)=
<fluffybunny_> :)
<ml--> my xmms compains alot when i use Kopete
<fluffybunny_> ahoy mateys!
<Kamping_Kaiser> ml--:  in theory yes, but it doesnt always
<ml--> Kamping_Kaiser: is that a linux-thing or an k/ubuntu feature?
<Kamping_Kaiser> ml--: linux thing
<Kamping_Kaiser> afaik
<ml--> ok. thanks.
<fluffybunny_> how has everyone's International Talk Like A Pirate Day been?
<after8> oh, it was an actual theme day???
<after8> ARRRRRrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr
<fluffybunny_> did ye scabberous land-lubbers know there is a program that translates ye normal text into scurvy pirate talk?
<Kamping_Kaiser> fluffybunny_: only been doing it for 10 minutes ;D and yes, after8 it is
<after8> loooooool
<fluffybunny_> arg, after8, ye be a mangy bilge rat - did ye not know this be an annual event?
<after8> apt-arr gerrit [application] 
<after8> nope, i thought everyone had just lost it... :)
<fluffybunny_> \j #python
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol after8
<fluffybunny_> arg! damn forward and back slashes!
<Kamping_Kaiser> nah, theres enogh dangerous beasties here without snakes ;)
<fluffybunny_> Kamping_Kaiser: aye, but I mean to slay this beastie and hang its fangs on my cabin wall as a trophy
<piecesOf8> arrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr
* piecesOf8 only has one pirate phrase...
<Kamping_Kaiser> fluffybunny_: sure, me hopes sucha fluffy bunny can do such a feat.
<piecesOf8> Arr, huntin' fer treasure. Gooold.... i scubbered a [bit] map thats says Xorg marks the spot.
<piecesOf8> Arrrrr
* fluffybunny_ thinks piecesOf8 needs the Pirate-talk HOWTO at http://www.talklikeapirate.com/piratehome.html
<Kamping_Kaiser> hm. "You last visited: 08-01-2005 at 07:09 PM"
* fluffybunny_ thinks piecesOf8 will have more than one phrase then... :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol
<Kamping_Kaiser> i havent been to ubuntuforums for a while :o
<piecesOf8> Well, me hearties, lets see what crawled out of the bung hole
<Kamping_Kaiser> this is almost #kubuntu-offtopic zone by now... 
<sveri> hi everybody, does somebody know which port is used for the remote desktop connection?
<piecesOf8> lol...
<piecesOf8> er rdp, as in the windows client/server?
<sveri> yes
<kakalto> hleoe
<piecesOf8> sveri> i'm mcse and i cant remember...
<piecesOf8> checking !!
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol
<piecesOf8> by default 3389
<sveri> i've already tried it, but that didnt do the trick
<sveri> i think 5900 is the right one
<piecesOf8> matey, arr there be a problem. It is w2K or w2k3, me land lubber?
<piecesOf8> 5900 be for VNC
* piecesOf8 trying to be serious while honouring SLAP day
<sveri> oh sry, i meant vnc and not rdp
<piecesOf8> arrrrrrrr, me bilge rat ;)   no worries ;)
<sveri> i am really sry about my mistake
<piecesOf8> sveri> Ye'll have to walk the plank me little whippersnapper Arrrr!
<piecesOf8> sveri> no probs, dont worry :)
<fluffybunny_> I be havin' a nasty bit of problem with me KDE ... this problem will be driving me to the drink (not that I mind a bit o' grog): every time I boot and try to log in t' KDE, I have t' log in twice. The whole thing takes an age (about 10 min)
<boga>  Auto starting KDE at startup gets me back to the KDM login manager...but If I start with a command prompt by issuing `startkde', it's Ok. Any help?
<piecesOf8> fluffybunny_> LOL (no chance giving an anwser, too much creased up larfing!!!) arrrrr!
<jeh> hi folks
<Kamping_Kaiser> hi Jeh
<jeh> anyone using breezy here? quite a few, i assume
<Kamping_Kaiser> a few ppl do, yeh
<Kamping_Kaiser> hm. where do ppl think i should look for a crash debug info? syslog?
<jeh> we use hoary at home on a few machines. no problems at all apart from a few minor hiccups
<jeh> what kind of crash?
<piecesOf8> Arr, too much grog 'n' hoary can tell a story
<Kamping_Kaiser> cpu, hdd, ram , swap usage hit 100% if a bout 30 seconds
<jeh> maybe a swap storm?
<kartug> hey all :D
<Kamping_Kaiser> could be anything, but its the first time this laptop has done it
<jeh> maybe acpi related?
<nxv_> is there an easy way to lookup the translation of a word? eg mark it with the mouse and rightklick or use an shortcut?
<kartug> hey got a bit of a dumb question...but whats the path to the linux kernel
<nxv_> kartug: imo /usr/src/linux
<kakalto> imo?
<kartug> nope its not there...
<Kamping_Kaiser> wouldnt afaik be better?
<kartug> i checked but its empty
<kakalto> yah
<kakalto> in my opinion, it's there
<kartug> only contains another dir called rpm
<nxv_> kartug: it should link to ur kernel
<kakalto> !!
<ubotu> ! is, like, totally, what you add before a sentence to talk to me
<nxv_> and normaly ther kernels are under /usr/src
<Kamping_Kaiser> :D
<kartug> yeah i checked there with ls -a as well
<kartug> dunno why :s
<Kamping_Kaiser> kernel sources are. kernels are in /boot
<kartug> gimme a sec
<jeh> kubuntu doesn't install the kernel sources by default
<kartug> oh...
<kartug> crap :
<kartug> :p
<jeh> no worries, it's easy to install
<kartug> hehe ok im all ears :)
<nxv_> apt-get install linux-source-2.6.10
<jeh> you beat me to it
<jeh> for once when i could've helped someone...
<kartug> hehe sweet...thx to both of ya :D
<nxv_> Jeh; it was teamwork u get an assist 
* kartug bows to jeh and nxv
<jeh> :)
<nxv_> kartug: what are u trying to do with the sources?
<jeh> that package however only installs an archive
<kartug> i need it for vpnc
<jeh> it has to be unpacked too before the sources are really accessible
<kartug> jeh: your chance then :D...what do i need to do?
<nxv_> may i?
<jeh> ok :)
<kartug> sure hehe
<kartug> :)
<nxv_> tar xvjf linux-source* in /usr/src
<kartug> you sure??? cuz apt just unpacked them all
<jeh> i had to do a symlink to get the nvidia drivers to compile
<kartug> ah yeah
<kartug> hehe
<kartug> thc
<nxv_> if it is unpakced
<kartug> *thx
<jeh> cd /src/src && ln -s linux-source-2.6.10 linux
<bufalo73> hello
<nxv_> Jeh: now u beat me
<jeh> hi bufalo73 
<jeh> nxv_: yeah!
<bufalo73> I have a problem with my printer: I cancel al printing jobs, clean /var/spool/cups and restart cupsys but the printer still prints
<jeh> the strange thing is that i couldn't get the nvidia drivers to compile before i had done a "partial compile" of the kernel sources
<kartug> hmm...something went wrong with the untar lol...hold on i think i can fix that
<jeh> the installation looked for a .version file (or similar) which isn't created until a compilation has been started
<nxv_> Jeh: did u run configure?
<jeh> nxv_: yes
<kartug> nope...opps
<nxv_> okay would have bin my first guess
<kartug> no wonder its saying "no such file"
<nxv_> kartug: what's up
<jeh> nxv_: but, i also started the compilation after that, maybe configure would've been enough
<jeh> bufalo73: maybe the printer has the pages cached in its own memory?
<kartug> nxv_: its saying no such file on everything it tried to untar
<jeh> bufalo73: try resetting the printer too
<bufalo73> jeh, I've even unpluged it, but no change
<kartug> nxv_: just flooding the console
<nxv_> kartug: u said u have allready an untared dir
<kartug> nxv_: nope...i thought it did...but it didnt
<kartug> nxv_: only got the tarball
<nxv_> u have a file linux-source-2.6.10.tar.bz2 in ur /usr/src/
<jeh> but you have a file linux-source-2.6.10.tar.bz2?
<nxv_> ?
<kartug> nxv_: yup
<jeh> cd /usr/src && tar jxf linux-source-2.6.10.tar.bz2
<nxv_> cd /usr/src && tar xvjf linux-source-2.6.10.tar.bz2
<nxv_> yes
<nxv_> the v make it verbose
<jeh> the "v" is just to see some output
<nxv_> it shows u all it unpacks
<nxv_> *smoking keyfinger*
<nxv_> now who is faster ;p
<jeh> it can take a while depending on the speed of the disk
<kartug> nxv_: its still floodin the screen
<jeh> kartug: with filenames?
<kartug> nxv_: oh wait...got an idea
<kartug> nxv_: says mkdir fails
<kartug> nxv_: gonne try it with sudo
<nxv_> kartug: do u have the right to write in /usr/src
<jeh> kartug: yeah, has to be done as root...
<kartug> hehe i totally forgot about that
<jeh> or someone belonging to the "src" group
<nxv_> with no rights it should finish even faster ;)
<nxv_> here on my laptop it needs _only_ one minute to unpack. disk realy slow
<kartug> sweet :)...thx to both of ya again...running smooth and steady :)
<jeh> great
<jeh> i wonder if pyqt has been fixed in breezy
<jeh> or rather, pyuic
<kartug> hmm...not my day today lol...now the make for the vpnclient failed :s
<nikkia> heh, i have the mailbox of the devil!
<nikkia> 'Junk Mail (666)'
<jeh> evil
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol
<Kamping_Kaiser> all you need is for it to be your outlook mailbox ;)
<jeh> quick, sacrifice a mouse
<kartug> jeh: its not doing it :s....
<jeh> kartug: what goes wrong?
<kartug> jeh: its tossing a shitload of compiler errors
<jeh> kartug: ah. i've never used vpn on linux, can't really help with that
<jeh> of course, you could paste the errors on some paste server and maybe someone has a hint
<kartug> hmm...guess im going with vpnc then...slightly different :p
<jeh> http://rafb.net/paste
<kakalto> iwpwsusa.
<jeh> kakalto: time to change that password now
<kakalto> not a password, an acronymp
<kakalto> *acronym
<kakalto> it stands for
<kakalto> I Wish People Would Stop Using Stupid Acronyms.
* nikkia uses VPN, but i just use pptn
<nikkia> pptp, even
<kartug> nikkia: needs to be cisco copmatible :s
<kartug> nikkia: is it?
<nikkia> kartug, dunno, pptp is just ppp encapsulated in tcp/ip
<nikkia> so probably not, that'd be far too close to an open standard for cisco :P
<kartug> :p
<kartug> ok im gonne try to get vpnc to work
<kartug> hey one more thing...how do i get root access in "system settings"...need to activate my eth1
<kartug> wont work with my passw :s
<kartug> or how would i just be able to set a root passw to use...was something like su 
<sveri> in which package can i find make-jpkg?
<aftertaf> java-package
<aftertaf> apparently... i did an apt-cache search
<sveri> thank you very much, i searched too, but it didn't find anything
<StarScream> anyone know if  sleep work on the ibooks again in breezy ?
<sveri> ok, because it cant find java-package
<aftertaf>  java-package: (utility for building Java(TM) 2 related Debian packages), section multiverse/misc, is optional. Version: 0.23 (hoary), Packaged size: 18 kB, Installed size: 264 kB
<aftertaf> multiverse....
<aftertaf> you need to add the word multiverse to each deb url that has universe.... in your sources.list
<thoreauputic> aftertaf: You know that ubotu lives here too?
<sveri> ok, i'll try that, thx
<thoreauputic> !good bot
<ubotu> :)
<aftertaf> arrr
* thoreauputic draws his cutlass and adjusts his eye-patch
<aftertaf> oh yeah, he didnt reply before cos i perr disconnected, matey
<aftertaf> s/perr/peer
<aftertaf> !shiver me timbers
<ubotu> aftertaf: Are you on ritalin?
<aftertaf> arrrrrr
<thoreauputic> aftertaf: sommething has to be done about those peers - always reconnecting/disconnecting us plebs
<sveri> aftertaf: thank, now i have it
<aftertaf> s'cool ;)
<aftertaf> i'll give me proxy a taste o' me cutlass
<lyzter> hi
<lyzter> piol
<lyzter> pipol
<aftertaf> ppl
<lyzter> hirap ng sofware now
<aftertaf> :)
<lyzter> from wer u??
<aftertaf> arrrr i be in france, matey.
<lyzter> ahhh
<lyzter> too far
<aftertaf> not from here, skipper ;)
<lyzter> ahhh
<lyzter> now wers ur location??
<lyzter> lolz
<kakalto> hey, it's international speak-like-a-pirate day today aye?
<aftertaf> arrrrrr, i be in a town in france, landlubbers everywhere ahoy ARrrr!!!!  
<kakalto> yarr!
<lyzter> ur gender wat??
* Kamping_Kaiser slaps lyzter around for constantly changing nicknames
<aftertaf> i'm a pirate, arr.
<lyzter> wat it means\||||||
* aftertaf gets up the eagle's nest to check for beauties :D
<lyzter> nonsense
<lyzter> lolz
<lyzter> jejeje
<aftertaf> wtf?
<thoreauputic> aftertaf: ye be not disguised in yer black cape and sea boots, Billy Gates!
<thoreauputic> I know  thee from afar!
* aftertaf : i'm not a crook
<lyzter> yep i know
<aftertaf> </nixon mode>
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol
<thoreauputic> haha -indeed Mr President
<aftertaf> yarrrr apokryphos ahoy there :D
<apokryphos> Aloha
<aftertaf> ^^hawaiian pirate?
<thoreauputic> apokryphos: this be national pirates day, it appear, matey!
<apokryphos> today's the day? Arr.
* aftertaf needs a break... gonna rest me timbers
<kakalto> Arr, 'tis almsost over, yarr.
<apokryphos> I definitely need a hook
<aftertaf> kakalto:  not for GMT lubbers arr!
* thoreauputic pipes aftertaf off the bridge into  waitng longboat, across a plank at cutlass point
<thoreauputic> (multi tasking and skilling)
<kakalto> arr, i need more practice.
<Lupin__III> hi all
<Lupin__III> i'm trying to upgrade to breezy
<apokryphos> Hi there
<apokryphos> ubotu: tell Lupin__III about upgrade2breezy
<kakalto> shiver me timbers, it's Lupin__III 
<Lupin__III> :)
* thoreauputic reflects howclose Lupin__III was to being abducted by pirates
<Lupin__III> i now have hoary with backports enabled
<Lupin__III> what about breezy bacports?
* apokryphos chuckles
<apokryphos> thoreauputic: heh
<thoreauputic> Lupin__III: how do you backport to something that hasn't happened yet ?
<thoreauputic> apokryphos: *wink*
<Lupin__III> mmm that's why i get an error :-)
<apokryphos> Lupin__III: if you check that link, it provides you wth an example sources.list
<thoreauputic> Lupin__III: you are in the midst of the temporal bug : known issue I'm afraid
<apokryphos> though all you need to get going is deb http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy main restricted universe multiverse
<Lupin__III> that's all?
<ml--> is it possible to enable backports in breezy?
<Lupin__III> packages like flash, java etc. are there?
<apokryphos> No..
<apokryphos> I mean, wait, yes :D. Java is in Multiverse now
<thoreauputic> methinks there is confusion about the difference between "extras" and "backports"
<apokryphos> as is flashpayer (it always was, too)
<apokryphos> Yes
<apokryphos> thoreauputic: particularly since the original backports was extras
<thoreauputic> heh
<wildman> hello *
<aftertaf> ubotu:  tell Lupin__III about International Speak Like A Pirate Day
<apokryphos> ml--: read up -- breezy hasn't been released yet. A backport can't exist for something that isn't out :P
<Lupin__III> so, adding deb http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy main restricted universe multiverse is enough to upgrade my system with java, flashplayer and so on?
<aftertaf> !SLAP_Day
<ubotu> well, slap_day is Arrrrr, speak like a pirate matey, or something
<apokryphos> Lupin__III: Blackdown java, yes indeed. 
<apokryphos> Lupin__III: though you might want to add deb-src too etc
<ml--> apokryphos: ok, so is it possible to add "extras" then?
<Lupin__III> yes, i mean that repository
* Kamping_Kaiser looks confused
<Kamping_Kaiser> either ubuntuforums have changed stuff or im an idiot
<nalioth> howdy
<Kamping_Kaiser> hi nalioth
<apokryphos> ml--: yes, but bear in mind extras is for Hoary. Some things may not work
<ml--> apokryphos: ok, so there is no official extras-server for breezy yet?
<apokryphos> Correct
<ml--> ok, i see. thank you.
<Lupin__III> thank you all
<apokryphos> ml--: though, mind you, most of the good stuff has been taken out of extras
<ml--> apokryphos: and theyve been placed in..?
<apokryphos> They haven't. They were taken out for legal reasons
<aftertaf> boo
<ml--> oh, ok
* wildman is away: bbs
<ml--> apokryphos: is it possible to search an "old" extras-server? im looking for an ftp-client that supports tls. ive found one called "Kasablanca" which looks nice in the screenshots. However, i cant find it in my current apt-get setup.
<aftertaf> ml--:  looked in sourceforge?
<apokryphos> Nope, it's not. Though extras wouldn't have that anyway
<aftertaf> http://kasablanca.berlios.de/
<kakalto> I hope you appreciate the irrelevance of the lemon.
<ml--> aftertaf: yes, but i wanted to go the ubuntu-way and use apt-get if possible.
<aftertaf> ml--:  arrrrrrr
<aftertaf> make a deb and contact the coder behind kasablanca ;)
* wildman is back.
<kakalto> ahoy
<ml--> aftertaf: if you can point me to a "make a deb tutorial" id be happy to. it sure looks like a nice ftp-client.
<thoreauputic> ml--: not official Debian but --> http://www-128.ibm.com/developerworks/linux/library/l-debpkg.html
<aftertaf> ahoy srcTodeb link matey :)
<thoreauputic> ml--: however, another way (compromise) is to compile it and install with checkinstall, which makes a deb ( but not a "proper" one - just a "local" one)
<thoreauputic> ml--: I use checkinstall here (for instance I made a deb of fluxbox 0.9.14)
<aftertaf> im gonna try the holy trinity
<kakalto> btw, is kopete fixed now?
<kakalto> a while ago it was screwy
<aftertaf> kakalto:  still seems ungood 
<apokryphos> nope, it's fine
<apokryphos> upgrade to 3.4.2
<kakalto> but it doesn't support gtalk, aye?
<apokryphos> !kde342
<ubotu> kde342 is, like, at http://kubuntu.org/hoary-kde-342.php
<nalioth> checkinstall, mmmmmmmm
* apokryphos wonders what gtalk is
<apokryphos> kakalto: you mean the google jabber?
<apokryphos> course it does
<kakalto> jah
<kakalto> I tried it a little while ago, it didn't work >.<
<apokryphos> I think it needed fiddling, but it does work; many mentioned in #kde some time ago
<kakalto> ohk
<ml--> ..or maybe you know of another good ftp-client with tls-support?
<ml--> kftpgrabber looks nice. http://kftpgrabber.sourceforge.net
<aftertaf> id like one that can get thru a http proxy
<kakalto> thanks apokryphos 
<kakalto> ye have a good slap day, matey!
<kakalto> yarr.
<pc22> people sleeping?
<aftertaf> arrrr
<_pavel> hello . anyone have tried to install oracle client ?
<ml--> thoreauputic: is checkinstall in ubuntu by default?
<thoreauputic> ml--: it's in the universe repository
<thoreauputic> !info checkinstall
<ml--> i cant check in kynaptic since it has crashed - again
<ubotu> checkinstall: (installation tracker), section universe/admin, is optional. Version: 1.5.3-3 (hoary), Packaged size: 34 kB, Installed size: 132 kB
<thoreauputic> ml--: do you have universe enabled?
<ml--> yes. ill install from the terminal window
<thoreauputic> ml--: yes, just do sudo apt-get install checkinstall  (it's a very small package)
<ml--> "E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)"
<ml--> gotto reboot i think
<thoreauputic> ml--: no
<thoreauputic> ml--: do you have kynaptic running?
<ml--> it crashed
<ml--> i killed the process manuall
<ml--> ..manually now
<thoreauputic> ml--: pgrep kynaptic says nothing now ?
<thoreauputic> if it is dead you should be able to do apt-get
<ml--> correct
<ml--> yes
<ml--> done
<thoreauputic> OK
<p0> Have anyone tried to install oracle client?
<othomas> hi all
<Kamping_Kaiser> hi othomas
<Kamping_Kaiser> hows it going?
<othomas> hi Kamping_Kaiser : still here, or here again?
<othomas> good ty
<Kamping_Kaiser> still here
<othomas> you?
<Kamping_Kaiser> *shrug* iv been worse
<wildman> bye all
<Kamping_Kaiser> later Wil
<Kamping_Kaiser> wildman: 
<othomas> <smile>..glad to here not a *total* bad monday
<othomas> here=hear too
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol
<Kamping_Kaiser> monday was good. when it hit evening things started to go down hill :/
<othomas> ewww..well you brb'd to do yard work and that was last I saw of you..LOL
<othomas> I ended up hitting the bed about 1 a.m. and saw only darkness till 6 a.m.
<Kamping_Kaiser> heh
<othomas> Kamping_Kaiser, : the heat and humidity goes on here..can't wait for fall..course I am sure I'll complain about the cold later..LOL..no end to the whining!
<Kamping_Kaiser> othomas: where is "here"?
<Juerd> arrr, why are ye not talking like them pirates?
<ml--> why do i get this error when trying to ./configure: "checking for C compiler default output file name... configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables"
<apokryphos> ml--: sudo aptitude install build-essential
<aftertaf> !SLAP_day
<ubotu> slap_day is probably Arrrrr, speak like a pirate matey, or something
* othomas where's my parrot??
<pc22> how do i edit my grub?
<aftertaf> gedit /boot/grub/menu.list
<Juerd> othomas: www.parrotcode.ogr
<Kamping_Kaiser> pc22: with a kniffe :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> aftertaf: that would be kate?
<othomas> lol juerd
<Kamping_Kaiser> ;)
<Juerd> ehm
<Juerd> othomas: www.parrotcode.org
<aftertaf> hehe Kamping_Kaiser :)
<aftertaf> arrrrrrrrrrrrr time for a cigarette
<Kamping_Kaiser> http://bash.org/?40948 you know the sadest thing about this quote? the quote mentioned (7755) now exists ;)
* othomas looks at deadlinks
<hussam> I'm having a problem with breezy. kicker keeps crashing on logout. here is the stack trace: http://pastebin.com/367974
* othomas thinks of the bbq and rubs chin
<hussam> anybody here on breezy getting a kicker crash on logout?
<hussam> I remember this was a bug that was fixed in kde 3.4.2 but I still see it here.
* apokryphos loves KDE's colour configurability with svg backgorunds 8)
<othomas> hussam: breezy won't install here..but live cd works well..only problem is sound..
<apokryphos> othomas: won't install? What's the error?
<othomas> apokryphos, it checks the HDD and hangs on the USB drive..81 gig Maxtor
<apokryphos> othomas: Ctrl+C?
<hussam> I got this crash as well with the kde 3.4.2 for hoary and it still happens on Breezy.
<apokryphos> hm
<othomas> hussam: hoary has treated me very well..so I am content to wait for breezy to get settltd a bit..:)
<othomas> my spelling is fun, huh?
<hussam> othomas: but this bug was on hoary as well
<othomas> lol
<hussam> apokryphos: I had reported my bug here: https://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=12096 . According to kde.org changelog for kde 3.4.2, it is fixed in kde 3.4.2 but kicker still crashes every logout even after I upgraded to breezy.
<hussam> apokryphos: are you on breezy?
<apokryphos> the kicker crash was an issue, and was in 3.5 alpha, but it's apparently fixed now.
<Flying_Eagle> hussam, how did your dist-upgrade went?
<Flying_Eagle> (hi btw...)
<apokryphos> Yeah, breezy
<hussam> Flying_Eagle: excellent. It's as stable as hoary.
<Pyf> ive just installed a new hard drive, ive mounted it to a folder but when i try and copy a file to that folder it says i dont have permission, also when i try to change the owner of the folder it says operation not permitted....
<Pyf> what have i done wrong?
<Flying_Eagle> nice
<hussam> apokryphos: if a fix is in kde 3.5, can we checkin the fix into breezy's kde 3.4.2 ?
<Flying_Eagle> pyf, you have to edit your /etc/fstab or create a folder in the mounted folder, there you can chown/chmod as you like
<Flying_Eagle> the folder, where you mount devices, cant be chmoded directly
<Pyf> how do i create a folder in the mounted folder
<Pyf> coz it wont let me :(
<hussam> hussam: is there any workaround for the crash?
<othomas> Pyf ganna have to have root priv to do that
<Pyf> othomas, so how would i create the folder in the terminal?
<hussam> apokryphos: sorry, is there any workaround for the crash? does it have to do with /tmp or anything like that?
<othomas> mdir should be mkdir..sorry
<Pyf> othomas,  hmmm, so ive made the folder in the mounted folder, but i still cant write to that folder, or change permissions of it
<hussam> Riddell: are you there?
<apokryphos> hussam: sorry, back now
<apokryphos> hussam: I'm not sure it was *that* prevalent in 3.4, but if you're experiencing it..
<apokryphos> hussam: it's best to wait n' see, since you do have a bug report opened
<hussam> apokryphos: according to http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=106922 , the fix is in svn but did not make kde 3.4.2
<Pyf> Flying_Eagle, errr how would i edit my /etc/fstab file, at the mo ive got it so the hda1 line and hdb1 line are basically the same but with different mount points, is this wrong?
* apokryphos wonders if it matters that much for normal usage
<aftertaf> odd thing.i installed xfce & gnome, for testing purposes.... and since i did, when i boot or restart kdm i go automatically into gnome.... I sice removed gnome. Pah!!! and now i boot into xfce... why doesn't kdm give me the choice?????
<apokryphos> hussam: wow, a popular one.
<hussam> apokryphos: I know it is harmless crash since it happens at logoff and not login, but it gets pretty annoying when it happens every single time.
<hussam> apokryphos: 130 votes http://bugs.kde.org/votes.cgi?action=show_bug&bug_id=106922
<apokryphos> it mentions the workaround there, no?
<hussam> apokryphos: not sure but some people said closing systray items before logoff helped
<apokryphos> it mentions optional menus
<hussam> apokryphos: I didn't quite get that. what are "optional menus"?
<apokryphos> hussam: configure panel -> layout -> [menus] 
<Riddell> hussam: hi
<hussam> so I should press default under Layout -> Menus ?
<apokryphos> yup, go for it
<othomas> then reboot..<grin>
<hussam> Riddell: hi, is it possible to backport the fix here http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=106922 to breezy?
<hussam> Riddell: I'm getting that crash everytime I logoff and according to the bug, the fix is in svn but didn't make kde 3.4.2
* mornfall wanders around for a bit
<othomas> hi mornfall
<mornfall> hello
<othomas> another great day..:)
<aftertaf> yeah back in kde
<hussam> Riddell: according to this comment http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=106922#c31 , it is in hoary's kde 3.4.2 but I also see it in breezy
<Riddell> hussam: have you tried compiling 3.4 SVN kicker to see if it fixes?
<hussam> Riddell: not really.
<aftertaf> hi mornfall 
<aftertaf> just noticed sth in adept mornfall .... when editing repositories
<aftertaf> you know you can click and type to change url etc.....?
<mornfall> right
<mornfall> that's the idea :)
<aftertaf> well the last bit (universe, main, etc...) cant be edited
<mornfall> huh?
<mornfall> that sucks :)
<aftertaf> yeah i know ;)
<Kamping_Kaiser> what cant edit what?
<mornfall> brb
<aftertaf> hehe morn ;)
<douglas> The new 5.10 preview has a boot up splash screen which still shows the progress of booting, how does one enable such a screen?
<aftertaf> douglas:  upgrade to breezy ;)
<douglas> I did.
<douglas> and it's still not there.
<aftertaf> did u reboot? (silly question)
<douglas> yes
<Kamping_Kaiser> douglas: make sure grub has no 'vga=' lines
<Kamping_Kaiser> aftertaf: how would he know its missing without reboot?
<aftertaf> arrrrrrrrrr
<hussam> Riddell: I'm getting timeouts when I try to checkout kde from svn. I'm behind a proxy server.
<Kamping_Kaiser> and make sure you have a 2.6.12 (iirc) and over kernel. not just an upgraded 2.6.10
<douglas> Kamping_Kaiser: You mean in my menu.lst?
<Kamping_Kaiser> douglas: yes
<hussam> Riddell: I'm getting this message: svn: Can't connect to host 'anonsvn.kde.org': Connection timed out
<douglas> Kamping_Kaiser: nope, nothing.
<Kamping_Kaiser> hm. ok
<douglas> Is there a package for it?
<Kamping_Kaiser> douglas: no, its part of teh new kernels. 
<Kamping_Kaiser> are you running a new kernel? or an upgraded old kernel?
<douglas> ok, I'm running 2.6.12
<Kamping_Kaiser> that should iirc have it
<douglas> hrm...
<hussam> brb,
<douglas> so you guys just changed your sources.list and changed everything to breezy, and now you have a splash?
<Kamping_Kaiser> yep
<douglas> damn
<douglas> This sucks
<Kamping_Kaiser> title           Ubuntu, kernel 2.6.12-8-386
<Kamping_Kaiser> is my kernel
<douglas> same one.
* othomas now i wonder what mine is
<douglas> I run kubuntu though.
<douglas> however this is the kubuntu channel
<aftertaf> douglas: try reupdating apt surces and apt-get upgrade, apt-get dist-upgrade and apt-get install -f
<hussam> apokryphos: that workaround does indeed work
<douglas> ok.
<apokryphos> hussam: excellent
<aftertaf> ubuntu is kubuntu..... just with kde instead of gn00b
<Kamping_Kaiser> o_0
<aftertaf> anyone using nvidia restricted package drivers on breezy?
<douglas> In console, is there a keyboard shortcut to making a new tab?
<douglas> er Konsole.
<hussam> aftertaf: yes me
<aftertaf> im on nv open source drivers and my screen is a bit skewy
<aftertaf> hussam:  the nvidia ubuntu packages? they work ok?
<Juerd> aftertaf: That's a free extra
<douglas> you should just use the actual nvidia drivers.
<hussam> aftertaf: they work perfectly. :)
<aftertaf> douglas:  on breezy i can't, says error compliling kernel module na na na
<douglas> especially since they are an ubuntu package.
<douglas> um...
<douglas> damn
<douglas> well what are the actual error.
<aftertaf> douglas:  the package you apt-get? and not the NVIDIA.run binaries.??
<douglas> s
<douglas> yea
<douglas> you can apt-get a package
<aftertaf> oki. i'll give em a whirl
<douglas> nvidia-kernel something.
<aftertaf> when i get home
<douglas> just do apt-cache search nvidia!
<hussam> aftertaf: I'm using nvidia driver though apt-get
<aftertaf> yeah thats the baby... i had pbs with that pkg in hoary, so i used NVIDIA binaries
<douglas> oh :(
<aftertaf> i'l give it a bash........ (no shell pun intended)
<douglas> hah
<douglas> oi
<hussam> aftertaf: you want to reinstall from .run installer?
<aftertaf> i'm upping to breezy right now on my laptop...
<aftertaf> hussam:  i wanted to, but ill try the package instead...... what do you put in module in xorg when you use the nvidia package?
<hussam> aftertaf: ubuntu's nvidia driver package works for me. change driver in xorg.conf from "nv" to "nvidia"
<aftertaf> oki
<aftertaf> and i'll do a NVIDIA.run --uninstall too ;)
<douglas> yarg
<hussam> aftertaf: but apt-get install restricted modules and nvidia-glx AFTER you NVIDIA.run --uninstall
<aftertaf> yep
<douglas> Man, they do so many updates daily to breezy
<douglas> It's freakin' sweet
<aftertaf> right way anda wrong way......
<aftertaf> douglas:  yep.... we'real gonna get reported by our ISP for pirating.
<aftertaf> ARRRRRRRRRrrrrrrrrrrrr
<douglas> hehe
<aftertaf> !slap_day
<ubotu> methinks slap_day is Arrrrr, speak like a pirate matey, or something
<_malik> hi
<aftertaf> hi
<counts> ey
<_malik> im new here
<aftertaf> have a strawberry then...
<Kamping_Kaiser> so i see ;)
<aftertaf> gklek is a polymorph
<aftertaf> lool Kamping_Kaiser 
<aftertaf> breezy: install 281    upgrade 1036    remove 43.... will hit $df when done.....
<LEILANI> HELLO
<aftertaf> and now you're history...
<aftertaf> dont shout, we're sleeping....
<ml--> checking for gcc... gcc
<ml--> checking for C compiler default output file name... configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables
<Kamping_Kaiser> hi LEILANI
<Kamping_Kaiser> weird name
<othomas> LOLOL
<counts> ey pipol....
<aftertaf> ml--:  http://www.brandonhutchinson.com/c_compiler_cannot_create_executables.html
<aftertaf> ml--:  useful for solaris.... erf!
<Kamping_Kaiser> hm. ok. so your problem leilani (counts)?
<aftertaf> we have some very interesting specimen in here today
<Kamping_Kaiser> aftertaf: yeh, very true
<aftertaf> Kamping_Kaiser:  counts was gklek..
<Kamping_Kaiser> and lani was_gklek
<Kamping_Kaiser> check ips
<aftertaf> counts:  hi can we help you?  are you new to linux?
<Kamping_Kaiser> looked similar to me :/
<aftertaf> same person, 3 nick changes...
<aftertaf> maybe a bot.
<aftertaf> counts:  are you a bot?
<Kamping_Kaiser> seen a lot os sus clones happneing recently
<counts> wats bot?
<aftertaf> a bot is not human.... 
<counts> nup...
<aftertaf> is on IRC but is a program...
<counts> pure human dude
<aftertaf> cool.... 
<counts> im new to this linux thing
<Kamping_Kaiser> sounds human to me ;)
<ml--> aftertaf: yea, gcc isnt in my path
<Kamping_Kaiser> counts: got a problem? or just chilling?
<aftertaf> just wondering, as you came in here and changed name, and disappeared and came back.....
<aftertaf> you using linux?
* aftertaf is trying to use linux ;)
<counts> ey...im frezing over here
<othomas> where is here, counts?
<counts> im in phils...how bout u dude?
<Kamping_Kaiser> phils?
<Kamping_Kaiser> staying at a mates?
<aftertaf> adelhia?
<hussam> ml--: try sudo apt-get install build-essential 
<ml--> hussam: thats the one i was looking for yesterday! thanks!
<aftertaf> looooool Kamping_Kaiser staying at a mate's :D
<othomas> carolina's in us..hot here
<aftertaf> france, cold hre
<aftertaf> +e
<Kamping_Kaiser> aftertaf: ;) well i can only guess
<aftertaf> rofl ;)
<counts> philippines dude
<aftertaf> ok..... cooL.
<counts> france is very far dude
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol. hi  :)
<aftertaf> seems a lot of pl going to linux over there
<counts> but im very interested in going there
<aftertaf> counts:  not from where  am ;)
<Kamping_Kaiser> im in aust
<aftertaf> counts:  a big bit of planet between aftertaf and the rest of you all...
<Kamping_Kaiser> aftertaf: the frogy govt is using mandriva (or planing to roll it out in a lot of places)
<aftertaf> yeah i heard..... would use a better nux than that tho..... imho
<aftertaf> not too impressed with mdk.
<aftertaf> but they are going open source and that is a good thing.
<Kamping_Kaiser> mandriva (aka manrape) is french. so its logical for them to use it
<aftertaf> yeah 'course
<ml--> "checking for X... configure: error: Can't find X includes. Please check your installation and add the correct paths!"
<aftertaf> ubuntu is gonna whup.
<Kamping_Kaiser> lets hope
<aftertaf> ml--:  hmmm.... not normal all that.
<Kamping_Kaiser> ml--: install the xlib-dev or simliar package
<aftertaf> Kamping_Kaiser:  it will... most userfriendly one ive seen yet. and still lets you have all the power under the bonnet if you want to.
<Kamping_Kaiser> aftertaf: yes, i try not to be optomistic though :)
<aftertaf> im gonna try n push it to people.... those who are fed up with zindope and have an ethernet connection;)
<aftertaf> so counts, are you a new user or an oldtimer on linux?
<Kamping_Kaiser> aftertaf: every time i help someone with their windows box imgoing to say "to have someone do that for you would cost 200 dollars. its free with linux" and see how fast i can convert ppl
<ml--> aftertaf: im installing in a weird way. 
<aftertaf> yeah... nice one.
<aftertaf> ml--:  hehe it hapens dude ;)
<aftertaf> how weird tho?
<ml--> aftertaf: using svn/subversion
<ml--> which is weird to me
<aftertaf> ml--:  me too!!!!! but i think its sth to do with cvs right?
<counts> aftertaf...im new to this linux...wer used to use microsoft and the like
<aftertaf> counts:  yeah, and a lot of people changing to linux with m$ trying to get people... right?
<counts> ey
<LEIA> HU
<LEIA> linux is weird
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol
<LEIA> i cant go to yahoo messenger
<aftertaf> to begin with it is...... but afer its windows that is weird
<counts> aftertaf...still there?
<othomas> bill is even switching..lol
<aftertaf> yep
<aftertaf> lol othomas 
<Kamping_Kaiser> after using linux for a few months solid i know MSCEs who forget basic windows stuff :o
<aftertaf> i'm outta here... work is done and ive got the kids to get from sk00l
<aftertaf> Kamping_Kaiser:  i am mcse and i am forgetting (or being purged lol)
<Kamping_Kaiser> rofl
<Kamping_Kaiser> aftertaf: ;)
<Kamping_Kaiser> keep up thej good work lol
<Kamping_Kaiser> have fun getting the kids. ill see you tomorrow i hope
<othomas> laters aftertaf
<aftertaf> take care all..... and KEEP UP THE FIGHT 
<aftertaf> ARRRRRRRRRrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr mateys
<othomas> lol
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol
<LEIA> hi kamping kaiser
<counts> hi lai
<Kamping_Kaiser> hi
<LEIA> hi counts
<LEIA> wer u from kaiser
<Kamping_Kaiser> Australia (no, not Austria) :)
<counts> hahay lai...ambot aning mga pips dani
<cbo> hello all, could someone please tell me if the permissions accessing a mounted partition are given on the device file, the mounting point, or /etc/fstab?
* #kubuntu  [freenode-info]  why register and identify? your IRC nick is how people know you. http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<Kamping_Kaiser> cbo. fstab and the filesystem... could yoiu be more specific?
<Kamping_Kaiser> hi LEIA. where you from? and got a question?
* Kamping_Kaiser is bored to tears
<LEIA> philippines
<othomas> cbo: user means the owner has full rights..users means all have full rights
<othomas> heh K_K
<Kamping_Kaiser> :/
<Kamping_Kaiser> :'(
<othomas> throw another shrimp on that barbie..:)P
<Kamping_Kaiser> :P prawn you bloody redneck yobo
<othomas> LOL
<Kamping_Kaiser> ;)
<cbo> Kamping_Kaise, othomas:  i mount the partition with this line in fstab: /dev/sda3       /media/compartido0      vfat    rw,users        0       2
<cbo> the mount moint looks like this: drwxr-xr-x  7 root root  16K 1970-01-01 01:00 compartido
<Kamping_Kaiser> hm. your clocks wrong
<cbo> i cannot write on this device with an ordinary user
<Kamping_Kaiser> have to set uids for vfat? you do for ntfs... anyone know?
<cbo> i also have a symlink compartido0->compartido
<Kamping_Kaiser> er....
<Kamping_Kaiser> your mounting on a sym link?
<othomas> what's that 2on the end for?
<Kamping_Kaiser> it changes the order its scaanned oon reboot
<Kamping_Kaiser> *-a -o
<cbo> i do this because that's what i've seen is the default for floppy,cdrom, althought i don't know what's the point
<othomas> ahhh
<Kamping_Kaiser> i set it to 0 myself
<othomas> me3
<Kamping_Kaiser> just to be different :P
<othomas> the mount point is read, execute for all but root..change the group to disk and then you should have rw for others
<othomas> as long as they part of the disk group
<Kamping_Kaiser> cbo: http://www.frankandjacq.com/ubuntuguide/5.04/#mountunmountfat
<Kamping_Kaiser> give it a go
<cbo> othomas ok
<Kamping_Kaiser> umask is the killer :O i forgot
<othomas> uhhuh..gets deep fast when you start sec levels for linux
<othomas> LOVE IT..lol
<Kamping_Kaiser> sec levels?
<othomas> security
<Kamping_Kaiser> oh yeh :) 
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol. now i get it
* othomas <grins> and throws another prawn on the barbie
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol
<othomas> heh
* Kamping_Kaiser hands othomas a good looking shela ;0
<Mez> anyolne know how to turn off tap to click on a laptop?
<othomas> should be in bios setup Mez
<cbo> Kamping_Kaiser: I've seen the link, but i'm curious why is fsck disabled in the example? should i do the same?
<Mez> othomas: haven't looked at bios yet  :D but it'svery fecking sensitive and very annoying on here
<Kamping_Kaiser> cbo: i dont think it matters, but i dont have vfat, so i didnt research
<cbo> Kamping_Kaiser: ok, thanks
<othomas> cbo: you want it disabled on vfat systems..enabled on ext2-3 etc. though
<Kamping_Kaiser> so vfat is like ntfs when it comes to fsk. not a goer?
<othomas> yep, it can see a problem and fix and ole billy's system gets confused
<Kamping_Kaiser> yeh, not suprised :)
<othomas> heh
<Kamping_Kaiser> *fat is easy to confulse
<Kamping_Kaiser> *confuse
* Kamping_Kaiser is also easy to confuse
<othomas> toasted more then one drive watching scandisk choke
<othomas> lol K_K
<Kamping_Kaiser> ;)
<slow-motion> hallo
<Kamping_Kaiser> *halts server*
<Kamping_Kaiser> hi slow-motion
<slow-motion> hi Kamping_Kaiser 
<othomas> good lord, that prawn just popped and spewed juice on the coals..guess it's done..:)
<forsaken_> is there any way to get my root password?
<Kamping_Kaiser> all your root password are bellong to us!!!
<Kamping_Kaiser> my server owns. im going to ahve industrial deafness after a few more weeks with that thing on
<othomas> open a console and type su then type passwd and set roots password
<Kamping_Kaiser> surely sudo?
<slow-motion> i dont have a root password
<Kamping_Kaiser> sudo passwd root would be the trick?
<forsaken_> othomas is doesnt acept my su password
<forsaken_> accept
<Kamping_Kaiser> what about sudo?
<forsaken_> accept..
<forsaken_> but.. I wann use root password..
<forsaken_> and when I type sudo passwd root
<othomas> use your own to start
<forsaken_> it says that I cant change the pass
<othomas> su <enter>
<othomas> paswword: <your password> <enter>
<othomas> passwd <enter>
<othomas> change to new password for root
<forsaken_> su <enter>
<forsaken_> password <passwaord>
<othomas> do all that in a console window
<forsaken_> then.. its denie it
<forsaken_> it denies
<Kamping_Kaiser> sudo -s
<othomas> are you on Gnome?
<forsaken_> KDE
<Kamping_Kaiser> then enter *your* password
<forsaken_> not now.. Im using windows now.. cause Im at work
<Kamping_Kaiser> that will give a root terminal
<Kamping_Kaiser> then passwd root
<forsaken_> Kamping_Kaiser yes.. my password.. or root passwd.. I use the same
<othomas> ohhh.not gonna work from there...LOL
<Kamping_Kaiser> then exit
<Kamping_Kaiser> forsaken_: are you usig the default account?
<Kamping_Kaiser> or an account created after?
<forsaken_> default..
<forsaken_> I installed Ubuntu as server mode
<forsaken_> the it created my account..
<Kamping_Kaiser> .....
<forsaken_> but didnt created the root account
<Kamping_Kaiser> ok
<forsaken_> the I installed kubuntu-desktop
<forsaken_> then
<Kamping_Kaiser> so your account is teh 'administrator' acount
<forsaken_> yes
<Kamping_Kaiser> try using single user mode if you cant do it through a shell
<Kamping_Kaiser> because thats reasonably easy
<Kamping_Kaiser> and night everyone. i have to be up early to take my sister to work experiance :S
<Kamping_Kaiser> and shit like that
<othomas> eck Kamping_Kaiser  have a good sleep
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol. night othomas have fun. see you around :D
<othomas> foresaken: you can't change the root password if your remote usually
<othomas> forsaken: if you have it set so you can..you have created a security hole big enough to drive a truck through..:(
<forsaken_> right.. tks for the help
<forsaken_> i have to go
<othomas> kk take care
<chakie> hm, plugging in an ipod on hoary gave an oops and a dead usb subsystem
<othomas> ouch chakie
<chakie> i had expected it to show up as an usb mass storage device, like my usb-hd and card reader
<ml---> "checking for Qt... configure: error: Qt (>= Qt 3.2 and < 4.0) (headers and libraries) not found. Please check your installation!"
<chakie> ml---: do you have "libqt3-mt-dev" installed?
<othomas> chakie:try a reboot with it plugged in
<chakie> othomas: heh, i can't go on booting this machine just for a silly ipod
<chakie> but i'll have to do it now, my usb mouse died too
<othomas> ack..
<ml---> chakie: youre right! im installing now..
<ml---> "checking for KDE... configure: error: in the prefix, you've chosen, are no KDE headers installed. This will fail. So, check this please and use another prefix!"
<chakie> i might as well install 2.6.11 first though
<ml---> --prefix=`kde-config --prefix`
<chakie> ml---: kdelibs4-dev
<ml---> chakie: thanks again!
<chakie> np :)
<MrFaber> hi all
<apokryphos> Hi there
<nikkia> hi apokryphos
<apokryphos> nikkia: hey; how you doin?
<nikkia> blurrily
<apokryphos> my eyes are a little blurry too in fact
<apokryphos> nikkia: spent half the day trying to get tracker things wiht torrents to work
<nikkia> yeah, but i doubt yours are blurry cos you just took makeup off :P
<apokryphos> I download all the time, but never attempted to make+seed them. Harder than it should be
<apokryphos> nikkia: true 8)
* apokryphos really needs someone running hoary who will have the w32codecs/java debs in their /var/cache/apt/archives/
<slow-motion> http://www1.mplayerhq.hu/homepage/design7/codecs.html < dowload there the all paket and copy it into /usr/lib/win32
<slow-motion> deb http://ubuntu.tower-net.de/ubuntu/ hoary java << there you can get java
<lonewolff> hmm, that reminds me, is there java available for ppc? ( i heard about something by ibm but cant find much)
<apokryphos> slow-motion: hah, hadn't heard of that repo. You tested it?
<slow-motion> no but i have jre15 in the list when i use it
<nikkia> lonewolff: IBM's is on their site, its a little 'hidden' tho, its listed as java for pSeries (linux) or something
<slow-motion> bye
<lonewolff> nikkia: aha, i shall have another look then, thanks, do you know if it works well?
<nikkia> it worked 'alright' when i ran it on a G3
<nikkia> lonewolff: here: http://www-128.ibm.com/developerworks/java/jdk/linux140/download.html
<nikkia> see the iSeries/pSeries links ?
<lonewolff> nikkia: yeah, already downloading it, but thanks ;)
<nikkia> naturally, its 1.4.2 so don't expect 1.5 features to exist :P
<Prodegy> hello
<Prodegy> How do I configure my clock to 12 Hours only
<MrFaber> Prodegy: System Setting
<Prodegy> How do I get there
<Prodegy> new user to Kubuntu
<MrFaber> K Menu
<MrFaber> five point from the bottom
<MrFaber> System Settings
<Tm_T> 12h day... a bit short to me
<Prodegy> its 24 Hours
<Prodegy> but like 1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9 10 11 12 1 2 3 etc..
<MrFaber> np
<Tm_T> =)
<Prodegy> all I see is control center
<MrFaber> ok, then control center
<Tm_T> Prodegy: I was joking =)
<MrFaber> oh, you have Hoary?
<MrFaber> much easier
<MrFaber> right click on the clock
<Tm_T> Prodegy: but I think you should use 24h clock, unless you're yankee-moron ;--P
<Prodegy> Im using KDE
<MrFaber> and click und date & time format
<apokryphos> If anyone wants to, idle in #ubuntu-unregged to help newbies with registering/identifying
<apokryphos> they come every few minutes
<pussfeller> whats the cli wireless tools called, i forget
<CellarDoor> hi folks I (as a n00b) just have a quick question about chkrootkit If I may
<MrFaber> apokryphos: just remove this "spam safer"
<CellarDoor> everything looks good except for one line where I'm not sure what it means
<CellarDoor> Could someone tell me what this means:  eth0: PACKET SNIFFER(/sbin/dhclient3[5881] )
<apokryphos> MrFaber: no; there's a reason it's there, obviously.
<setite> !resolution
<ubotu> resolution is probably at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<MrFaber> apokryphos: but it hurts more than it helps imho
<apokryphos> MrFaber: pretty much any way you calculate it that's not the case
<apokryphos> spambots are supremely annoying
<apokryphos> and it's few that have problems with registering
<MrFaber> annoy many because of some spammers, funny isn't it, that's real humanity
<MrFaber> but that's my oppinion
<MrFaber> apokryphos: and if it is so easy to register spambots should have no problems
<apokryphos> MrFaber: don't understand your first sentence, but on the latter you're evidently wrong
<apokryphos> join #ubuntu and tell me how many spambots you see
<MrFaber> it is a question of time
<apokryphos> MrFaber: it is a question of noting that the Freenode spambots don't register
<MrFaber> my first sentence mean that they should remove the spam security options like the unregged channel
<MrFaber> Have you seen spam in #ubuntu-unregged?
<apokryphos> Yes.... that's why it's there
<MrFaber> Have you sean it?
<MrFaber> *seen
<MrFaber> I haven't seen any spam since yesterday in open #kubuntu and kubuntu-de channel
<MrFaber> but hey, we need security
<apokryphos> what *are* you talking about?
<MrFaber> that the #ubuntu-unregged channel is needless
<apokryphos> obviously not; you not seen how much traffic it takes away?
<MrFaber> that spam security of #ubuntu is annoying
<MrFaber> #kubuntu is an open channel without special spam protection and I have seen no spam
<MrFaber> but who cares
<MrFaber> bbl
<apokryphos> MrFaber: obviously this isn't one of the channels that has been targetted
<apokryphos> unlike #ubuntu
<apokryphos> MrFaber: the "spam security" of #ubuntu is there for a reason, like I said
<apokryphos> if it wasn't there would be a zillion join/part messages
<libben> what happends if i put in a net ethernet card ? will it show up in menu?
<libben> net==new
<lwells> HI all
<rrichie> is breezy useable for now ?
<lwells> Does anyone know the system requirements for Kubuntu
<Tm_T> lwells: pc
<Tm_T> hmm, no
<Tm_T> computer
<Tm_T> that's about it
<lwells> sorry, a pc yes
<Tm_T> I'll recommend pentium though or equiv
<lwells> it is a pentium, only 4 gig drive and 32 mg ram
<Tm_T> but working fine in 486dx4 for examle
<m0ns00n> Hey
<m0ns00n> :-)
<Tm_T> lwells: works, but might be slow with X
<lwells> that is ok, just want to replace win 2000 
<Tm_T> ooh, go ahead
<lwells> cool thanks, hate win, keeps getting infected
<libben> what happends if i put in a new ethernet card into my box ? will it be avaible after starting it all up again?
<_glen> I can't get apt-get to work.
<_glen> I'm using sudo
<lwells> it should just boot to Kubuntu right?, the win machine wont let me even format  the disk
<_glen> Do I just update the package list the use the command   sudo apt-get install firefox 
<keijo> if you can not get apt-get to work, you should check file: sources.list
<keijo> apt-get install mozilla-firefox
<_glen> Is their a graphical package manager?
<slow-motion> re
<_glen> What other package managers are their besides apt-get
<slow-motion> aptitude, synaptic, kynaptic, kpakage
<slow-motion> +c
<_glen> Thanks.
<slow-motion> for a system upgrade is aptitude good
<slow-motion> for a grafikal packet manager is synaptic good
<libben> synaptic is the top of the line
* _glen is apt-getting synaptic
<jjesse> use adept the new package manger for kubuntu
<slow-motion> and kpackage is unuseable *imo*
<jjesse> i like it better then synaptic
<_glen> Yay! I can see a list of packages, thank you.
<slow-motion> adept ist the new one? with hoary it was kynaptic
<jjesse> slow-motion:  yeah adept is goin to be the default one in  breezy
<slow-motion> never heard of it. but i dont care so much about software polizics
<slow-motion> -z+t
<slow-motion> http://web.ekhis.org/adept.html < have found it and i will give it a try
<m0ns00n> Heheh
<m0ns00n> Sooo many websites are made without specifying background color and foreground color
<m0ns00n> I get black text on a black background
<m0ns00n> on the url posted above
<slow-motion> strg+a can help
<m0ns00n> strg+a?
<m0ns00n> Oh
<m0ns00n> ctrl+a
<m0ns00n> Sure
<m0ns00n> But it's still annoying, although I've done it myself on many occations
<slow-motion> sorry i have a german keyboard and we have strg and not ctrl.
<m0ns00n> Hehe, ok
<slow-motion> hmm where is the reinstall option in adept?
<m0ns00n> Understandable
<m0ns00n> What does strg stand for?
<slow-motion> it ist the same like the ctrl key
<slow-motion> just the german translation
<m0ns00n> Yeah, what is that?
<slow-motion> steuerung = strg
<m0ns00n> ok
<m0ns00n> steuerung
<m0ns00n> Haven't heard that word before. Thanks
<m0ns00n> :-)
<m0ns00n> Ages since I had german
<slow-motion> dont worry i have to use it everyday
<musashiden> hey y'all
<musashiden> i have a question
<musashiden> iam about to move my harddrive to a completely new computer
<musashiden> is kubuntu gonna be able to recognize all the new hardware and stuff?
<musashiden> or should i just install kubuntu again from scratch?
<jjesse> is there a way to configure konverstation not to use tabs? so i can have two channels oppen in two windows?
<othomas> hi all
<m0ns00n> hey
<libben> lol
<libben> why cant i get the Administrator mode to kick in?
<libben> still greyed out after i typed my password
<apokryphos> evil bug
<apokryphos> workaround: alt+f2 -> kdesu kcontrol
<musashiden> hey apokryhos
<musashiden> i have a question
<musashiden> iam about to move my harddrive to a completely new computer
<musashiden> is kubuntu gonna be able to recognize all the new hardware and stuff?
<musashiden> or should i just install kubuntu again from scratch?
<libben> apokryphos: well, now it wont let it be enabled =)
<libben> it gets enabled for one-two secs
<apokryphos> libben: you're already administrator, that's why
<libben> then it goes greyed again
<apokryphos> musashiden: you should install from scratch
<apokryphos> ubotu: tell musashiden about tab
<othomas> musashiden, it would be interesting to see if it does..if it's going to be the boot device...if not the boot device you may have to do some fanagaling to get it working again.
<apokryphos> libben: use the workaround I said
<libben> apokryphos: ive done that
<libben> and it worked.
<apokryphos> ok
<libben> but then it goes grey when im editing it.
<libben> but ive hit aply
<libben> and now its enabled permant
<othomas> apokryphos, I am on hoary and mine does the same thing..acts like it is gonna start then goes back to user mode
<libben> soo, what do i need for ICS ?
<apokryphos> Yup, it's a known bug. Fixed in Breezy, pretty much.
<libben> is there any ICS tut or guide ?
<lwells> hi al
<lwells> i need help
<libben> shoot lwells 
<lwells> I just installed Kubuntu on my pc and not when it boots up, it only goes the the command promt
<libben> weird
<Kejk_PL> lwells: youmisconfigured X.org
<musashiden> apokryphos: is there a way to save the pakages i have already installed and put them in the new kubuntu installation?
<libben> musashiden: if u have a big cache its all there =)
<musashiden> libben: err, what?
<lwells> i can login and put a password in, it just does not go to the GUI
<libben>  its in /tmp
<libben> or wait
<libben> not packages.
<libben> its in another place
<Kejk_PL> lwells: try this command:: 
<libben> cant remember where theyr stored for cache
<lwells> ok
<libben> sudo apt-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<libben> change apt with dpkg
<Kejk_PL>  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<libben> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<lwells> thanks ok, will stry that
<slow-motion> re
<Kejk_PL> lwells: i you don;t have that package, try:
<Kejk_PL> sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<Kejk_PL> musashiden: U want to install the same packeges or do something like backup?
<lwells> ok
<lwells> will do that, i will be back
<libben> apokryphos: is there any easy way in doing ICS?
<apokryphos> don't know, sorry.
<libben> k
<jjesse> NO	NO	NO	NO	NO	NO	NO	NO	NO	NO	NO	NO	NO	NO	NO	NO	NO	NO	NO
<jjesse> doh sorry
<libben> maybe our beloved girl knows
<libben> nikkia: 
<libben> ICS ? u know any tut or easy steps on it?
<lwells> ok thanks it seems to be installing now
<rafa> hi !
<rafa> what is ICS ?
<lwells> After this , it should boot to the GUI right?
<libben> Internet Connection Sharing
<libben> i just wanna let my xbox be connected to the internet also
<othomas> libben are you wanting to do internet connection sharing?
<rafa> like in window$ ?
<Kejk_PL> lwells: it depens on how you configure X.org - if correctly, then yes :D
<lwells> ok, well i will see soon i suppose
<libben> othomas: isnt it obvious? =)
<libben> u know any way ?
<othomas> libben, here is a start poin t http://www.homenethelp.com/web/howto/linux-share-internet.asp
<rafa> as far as I know, you only have to activate ip forwarding
<othomas> yup
<libben> rafa: yeah. i know its pretty simple. but i have never done it in linux.
<libben> just in windows.
<rafa> ok
<libben> and thats programs that does it =) in linux its the user who does it all =)
<rafa> so you know yet what you have to do, no ?
<Kejk_PL> libben: search for NAT and masquerade
<jdef> any good accounting apps in linux
<Kejk_PL> jdef: no :(
<Kejk_PL> jdef: but maybe in english they are
<othomas> jdef: here is a start point for accounting software..http://www.aaxnet.com/design/linuxacct.html
<libben> hmm
<libben> cant i just configure iptables in a easy way
<othomas> libben, did you look at that how to page?
<lwells> hi, still have problems
<Kejk_PL> libben: to share connection you need tree commands
<jdef> othomas: thanks
<Kejk_PL> libben: but i forgot what command :)
<jdef> Kejk_PL: thanks
<lwells> still just comes up with the command prompt
<lwells> do i need to go to the GRUB menu and configure it there?
<Kejk_PL> lwells: no, just do what  I said: dpkg-refconfigure etc. I should work
<lwells> ok
<Kejk_PL> lwells: read /ver/log/Xorg.0.log
<Kejk_PL> eg.: less /ver/log/Xorg.0.log   from terminal
<lwells> hi, it told me now that xserver was not installed
<othomas> now there is an OOPS
<othomas> wonder how that happened
<lwells> what is the command for installing xserver
<mrdeath> apt-get install xserver-xorg
<lwells> i only have 16 mg ram, does that have something to do with it?
<Kejk_PL> lwells: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop (or ubuntu-desktop if you want gnome)
<Kejk_PL> lwells: !? grafical subsytem won't run on 16 MB!
<othomas> 16 meg prolly not enough mem
<Kejk_PL> u need at least 64 MB
<lwells> so it wont work KejK?
<gdh> lwells: Kubuntu will work perfectly - you just need to visit this site first:
<gdh> lwells: www.dell.com
<Kejk_PL> hehe :)
<gdh> lwells: have a credit card handy ;)
<lwells> yea yea
<lwells> its ok, i will just work from the command prompt
<lwells> I really just wanted to get rid of windowns
<Kejk_PL> lwells: 16 is deffinately too low
<othomas> lwells, hmmm you did..:)
<lwells> I wonder how win2000 can work with so little ram
<othomas> whole lot of swapping going on
<lwells> well thanks, talk to you later
<Kejk_PL> who wanted ICS?
<othomas> libben
<Kejk_PL> libben: I found that command
<libben> moi
<libben> shoot
<libben> let me hear the magic
<libben> =)
<Kejk_PL> if U know Polish, U can read: http://hoth.amu.edu.pl/~szurek/linux24-nat-big.html  - section 4.1
<othomas> hahahaha
<Kejk_PL> if not I wil translate that five line 
<Kejk_PL> */lines
<libben> well, think this works better http://www.e-infomax.com/ipmasq/
<libben> but thats just me
<libben> but why aint there a program for settings these things up?
<libben> must be one
<Kejk_PL> libben: it is - webmin (web interface for controling system) and firewall section
<Kejk_PL> http://www.simonzone.com/software/guarddog/
<othomas> network magic does it easily..they let you try it free, but costs $40
<Kejk_PL> http://www.barkosoftware.com/GuideDog/
<Kejk_PL> libben: for KDE
<Kejk_PL> brb
<Kejk_PL> libben: you could try this two program
<libben> guidedog and guarddog ?
<Kejk_PL> libben: there are firewals, but have functions to share interet (using iptables)
<libben> guarddog i understand. but guidedog seemed to be something else.
<libben> Kejk_PL: it should be easier just to write ur own iptable in a file and let it be loaded.
<Kejk_PL> oh, sorry http://www.simonzone.com/software/guidedog/#screenshots
<mike23> greetings
<Kejk_PL> libben: yes, it will be easier
<mike23> I'm using ubuntu breezy badger can I run kuntu ?
<Kejk_PL> libben: so this is why there are not applications to do thius :)
<Kejk_PL> mike23: yes
<libben> Kejk_PL: but when i look at the howtos... its not just writing some iptables =)
<mike23> I really only need the edutainment package of kde and I have it loaded but it disappears from the gnome foot pull down window regularly is there a fix for that?
<Kejk_PL> libben: yep, it's true. 
<libben> im just intressted in passing internet to my other nic. dont need firewall on it.
<libben> or anything else. just raw internet sauce
<Kejk_PL> iptables is firewall :)
<mike23> I use ipkungfu
<mike23> simple iptable setup
<mike23> I've used it for over 2 years
<mike23> as a router and firewall
<mike23> 4 nic system
<mike23> 4 nics one boxen
<rafa> libben, if what you want is transparent sharing without NAT neither firewall nor etc etc etc
<libben> yes. just raw pure internet sperm into my other nic yes.
<libben> without the nasty things. just pure right on it.
<Ricey_UK> hi all, any 'chroot' experts in?
<Kejk_PL> libben: guidedog is only for NAT, masquerade etc, no firewall
<libben> rafa: u had some thoughts for me ?
<rafa> only echo "1" /proc/.../ip_forward
<rafa> sorry, some tipping mistakes
<rafa> i am checking it
<rafa> 1 min
<Kejk_PL> modprobe iptable_nat
<Kejk_PL> iptables -t nat -A POSTROUTING -o ppp0 -j MASQUERADE
<Kejk_PL> echo 1 > /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward
<mike23> I saw it here last week a sed script to run which replaces sources.list and executes what is need to get kubuntu going
<mike23> does anyone know the script?
<Kejk_PL> mike23: kubuntu repositories are the same as ubuntu
<rafa> just what kejk_pl said :)
<mike23> but don't you need to change breezy to kubuntu?
<Kejk_PL> mike23: no, kubuntu IS Ubuntu, but you should install kubuntu-desktop instead of ubuntu-desktop
<apokryphos> ubotu: tell mike23 about upgrade2breezy
<mike23> just a simple apt-get kubuntu-desktop will do it? I'm running breezy all repositories active
<mike23> standars, updates ,universe, multiverse
<apokryphos> mike23: no; make sure you have kubuntu-desktop installed, then sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<mike23> thanks
<Kejk_PL> mike23: best way is to use aptitude
<libben> so what? i just type that once and it works directly from the box ?
<libben> and is it perm?
<apokryphos> a sed wouldn't entirely work (well, not easily), plainly because -extras and other repos aren't available for breezy
<Kejk_PL> libben: you have to change some thing, like: -o ppp0 to you internet device
<libben> eth0 and eth1 ?
<libben> eth0 is my internet
<libben> eth1 is xbox nic
<Kejk_PL> eth0
<Kejk_PL> can Xbox use gataway or it need DHCP?
<libben> xbox can use static and dhcp
<Kejk_PL> ok, good, so this wil do the thing
<Kejk_PL> modprobe iptable_nat
<Kejk_PL> iptables -t nat -A POSTROUTING -o eth0 -j MASQUERADE
<Kejk_PL> echo 1 > /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward
<libben> is that all?
<Kejk_PL> you can add #!/bin/sh  adn put in file and you wil have a wirking script
<Kejk_PL> libben: yes
<mike23> sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude dist-upgrade?
<libben> Kejk_PL: and its not perm?
<libben> so ill have to do this everytime i wanna share internet with my xbox
<libben> how do i make it perm
<Kejk_PL> no, this have to be done every reboot
<Kejk_PL> mike23: run aptitude
<libben> so how to make it perm
<mike23> sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude dist-upgrade?
<Kejk_PL> and then pres "u" to update
<apokryphos> mike23: that command is fine, yes.
<Kejk_PL> and then pess "+" to select all packeges U want to upgrade
<apokryphos> Pointless, pretty much.
<Kejk_PL> apokryphos: hmm yes :P
<mike23> thanks
<Kejk_PL> apokryphos: I forgot about that
<mike23> I'm loading kubuntu-desktop now and my connection is preety slow
<apokryphos> mike23: upgrading via apt isn't the best decision then
<apokryphos> mike23: what connection have you got?
<mike23> calbe 2mb
<apokryphos> That's more than fine
<libben> Kejk_PL: i need to install iptables also i guess.
<Kejk_PL> U call this SLOW!!
<Kejk_PL> libben: yes
<libben> is there any problems with iptables on 2.6 ?
<Kejk_PL> no
<libben> k
<Kejk_PL> libben: I'v made server using only this three command :)
<libben> well. u need to run them manually every time u start the box =(
<libben> looking at ipkungfu right now
<libben> and saved the way u said
<Kejk_PL> you can add this to you init.d scripts
<libben> and it will allways be started ?
<Kejk_PL> libben: yes
<libben> is this a good way of doing ICS ? or is it a lazy workaround 
<libben> ?
<Kejk_PL> libben: hmm,on real servers it is unacceptable, but on home computer it is something like  right click -> share in windows
<Kejk_PL> simplest way to do this
<libben> why is it unacceptable to do it on a server ?
<Kejk_PL> on servers you need to set up more rules, like forwarding, firewall, rejects rules etc
<Kejk_PL> maybe tranfer shaping etc
<Kejk_PL> but on small school network on 1 MB connection is is working pretty good without all this stuf :0
<Kejk_PL> :P
<libben> hmm. i have iptables installed
<Kejk_PL> you need to do all this commands from root
<Kejk_PL> if you want an init.d script better ask now that later - it is quite late here in Poland :)
<libben> root@burken:~# modprobe iptables nat
<libben> FATAL: Module iptables not found.
<libben> i want the init.d script 
<libben> but i dont get it
<libben> its installed
<libben> why does it wine
<Kejk_PL> modprobe iptable_nat
<libben> ooh =)
<libben> gimme the script
<libben> and tell me where to put it
<Kejk_PL> w8
<Kejk_PL> libben: do you have e-mail?
<libben> ja.persson@gmail.com but isnt it just plain file? just pastebin the text. and ill sudo nano plainfile and put it in right place
<libben> ?
<Kejk_PL> it is, but for IRC it is too long
<libben> http://pastebin.com
<Kejk_PL> I'll make proper init.d script :)
<Kejk_PL> oh, e-ail is faster - I started writing :)
<libben> k
<libben> =)
<Jwir3> hey everyone.  I am using kubuntu, and I just did an apt-get upgrade to update pkgs.  Unfortunately, I can no longer login to Xwindows with a normal user.  Root can login fine if I login via vterminal and then do a startx, but any other user just crashes back to the login screen
<Kejk_PL> Jwir3: try on #ubuntu
<Jwir3> ok thanks
<Kejk_PL> libben: copy it to /etc/init.d/icm file (icm or something else)
<Kejk_PL> then add privilages to run this script: chmod +x /etc/init.d/icm
<Kejk_PL> libben: then run:  update-rc.d icm defaults
<Kejk_PL> libben: everything from root or sudo
<Kejk_PL> then you can do: /etc/init.d/icm start to star sharing and /etc/init.d/icm stop  to stop
<libben> havent got any mail yet
<Kejk_PL> "I'm afraid I wasn't able to deliver your message to the following addresses."
<Kejk_PL> wrong e-mail :P
<libben> ja.persson@gmail.com
<libben> same addy ur using ?
<Kejk_PL> on pastebin: http://pastebin.com/368415
<Kejk_PL> I thought it would be harder - great thing that pastebin :)
<libben> yeah
<libben> so i put this in a file called icm or whatever it now was?
<pussfeller> i cant get my linksys card to work
<pussfeller> no way no how
<pussfeller> :(
<pussfeller> it worked on gentoo
<Kejk_PL> put it in /etc/init.d/
<libben> what should i name the file?
<Kejk_PL> what you like
<Kejk_PL> can be isc or xbox or XXHurhqqfo if U want :P
<libben> Kejk_PL: http://pastebin.com/368426
<libben> so now what ?
<Kejk_PL> use command:  /etc/rc6.d/K20MyownICS Unknown command
<Kejk_PL> and try if it work
<libben> su?
<Kejk_PL> sorry, mistake
<Kejk_PL> sudo  /etc/rc6.d/K20MyownICS start
<Ricey_UK> anyone know why i cant mount my /proc into a chrooted env?
<Ricey_UK> hi btw  :)
<libben> reload the addy http://pastebin.com/368432
<libben> so know what Kejk_PL ? will ICS allways be on every time i boot?
<Kejk_PL> yes
<libben> so why would i need to type that?
<libben> the last line?
<Kejk_PL> to check if there are not mistaces in my script :P
<libben> is there any easy way to hook up samba ? i think my xbox app xboxmediacenter uses samba. would like to view my films streamed from my box to xbox
<Kejk_PL> just install samba
<Kejk_PL> yu will need probably to change one liine in smaba config
<Kejk_PL> file: /etc/samba/smb.conf
<Kejk_PL> line security = host/user   to security = share
<Kejk_PL> and then right click -> share
<libben> need to get some sleep. but ill have this logged now. and look into it later. thxs for all the help Kejk_PL 
<Kejk_PL> libben: I go sleep to, my e-mail: konrad@linux.pl
<libben> nn, take care
<jrattner1> How come I dont here sounds from gaim when I have XMMS open (all in KDE)?
<samdfo0l> hi all
<Aapzak> aseigo: do you do your developing on Suse or Debian box?
<aseigo> Aapzak: suse
<Aapzak> is there a reason for suse? I see lots of KDE dev-ers use Suse
<apokryphos> Aapzak: they're drawn in by the possible cash they can get *g*
<Aapzak> hey apokryphos , we meet again :)
<HydroYarrGen> probably suse has the option to install all coresponding -dev packages :P
<apokryphos> Aapzak: yup, hi :)
<apokryphos> HydroYarrGen: as do most distributions
* HydroYarrGen has yet to see it in synaptic
<Aapzak> Kubuntu's synaptic?
<HydroYarrGen> or kynaptic for that matter, yes
<Aapzak> Debian has a serious set of dev packages
<HydroYarrGen> right
<HydroYarrGen> but suse's packet manager has an option "install all related -dev packages
<HydroYarrGen> and does it automatically
<Aapzak> ah
<Aapzak> tthats nice, but I'm sure that can't be all
#kubuntu 2005-09-25
<HydroYarrGen> I'm sure also
<HydroYarrGen> but it is nice
<nxv_> if u search for a package and install the packages with lib and dev in it's name u mostly have all u need
<Aapzak> I use Gentoo and I wonder if the fact that almost every build Gentoo system might be different is seen as a major drawback
<nxv_> afaik if u installe one dev package all dev packages needed for this one will install too
<Aapzak> true ... true
<Aapzak> Aren't KDE and Suse both German?
<nxv_> suse is german
<nxv_> and bought by novel quite a time ago
<aseigo> Aapzak: no
<aseigo> Aapzak: kde started in germany but there are a lot of non-Germans involved. most, in fact
<aseigo> Aapzak: SUSE is a german company, though. owned by the american company novell these days now
<Aapzak> so they're both not really german anymore :)
<nxv_> playing its part in united linux
<nxv_> suse is still a german distributor
<Aapzak> but owned by an American company
<Aapzak> hmmz, maybe I should let it go :)
<nxv_> what?
<Aapzak> the question why so many KDE developers like Suse so much
<nxv_> donno 
<Aapzak> and my question ... is there one distro which is most suitable for development
<nxv_> cant see any benefit for any linux distribution when developing kde
<nxv_> Aapzak: i would suggest kubuntu, ubuntu, as a lot works out of the box
<Aapzak> well, I can see drawbacks for certain systems
<nxv_> u don't have to spend a lot of time configuring the system if u just want to code
<Aapzak> true
<HydroYarrGen> but, coders usually end up tweaking their system, and editors, and all that, till its just right for them
<nxv_> and as it is debian based it is close to standard and u have a large packagedirectory and most of help in the inet works with ur distri
<_blake> Ok, I have been trying to get my kubuntu machine to play dvd's but am having different problems using different players...  okle shuts down when i click 'open disc'  any suggestions?
<Aapzak> I like Debian over (k)ubuntu
<_blake> is anyone succesfully playing dvds on their kubuntu or ubuntu machine with a different app.?
<nxv_> suse imo is closer to windows, as more is hidden from the user and tweaking is no fun as suse has its own way of configs
<nxv_> my experience about 3 years from now
<nxv_> gentoo has the bigest source tree but spending so much time on compiling made me come back to debian
<nxv_> and so try kubuntu
<nxv_> just my experience if it might help u
<Aapzak> I use Gentoo
<Aapzak> I love it
<Aapzak> :)
<nxv_> i bought an centrino to hear no more of my pc
<nxv_> but gentoo compiling :)
<nxv_> ...
<Aapzak> but ... the system changes day by day, I can't believe thats a good developement environment
<Aapzak> the tools are great though
<nxv_> i bet on kubuntu now as i don't believe debian will have shorter realesetimes
<nxv_> and i don't want to consider my self with stepping between unstable and stable
<Aapzak> they tweaked too much I think
<nxv_> a realese every 6 month is fine for me
<Aapzak> it is
<Aapzak> but if you want to play mp3's you'll end up adding other repositories
<Aapzak> want this, add that, etcetera
<nxv_> an as perhaps many others i tried gentoo for speed benifit
<nxv_> an also as many others could feel them in practical use
<nxv_> Aapzak: if u just want something to do it is all there
<nxv_> of course if u want ur beloving up, might be u need to add an repositories
<Aapzak> yeah
<nxv_> but afaik gentoo has the bigest source tree but other distributions apart from debian base have a even smaller package tree
<Aapzak> well, I like Debian-based distros, but love Debian and Gentoo :)
<nxv_> so why du u want to change to another linux system?
<Aapzak> I don't
<nxv_> ok
<Aapzak> I want to understand the need for a stable which does not change that often
<nxv_> which do u mean? ubuntu or debian?
<Aapzak> both
<Aapzak> or suse
<trodrigues> is 2gb enough to install kubuntu? i have a breezy preview cd
<AndyFitz> hey guys, when are you going to use the ubuntu-title font for the kubuntu logo ?  </pimp>
<nxv_> Aapzak: i would say ubuntu has the approach to take thoughts from the user
<nxv_> and select packages for them
<Aapzak> nxv_: at work I run in all sorts of incompatibility trouble, mostly bash and perl stuff, but it made me think
<nxv_> debian wants to be more stable and has that reason for waiting soo long with releases
<nxv_> and another thought would be
<Aapzak> yeah, today it's allright, but how many years till the next release :)
<nxv_> debian is too old an big
<nxv_> people aren't as flexible as a young project
<Aapzak> ow, don;t get me started
<Aapzak> Debian people ....
<nxv_> i already heard i lot of people switching from gentoo to archlinux because the developer didn't take care of there wishes
<nxv_> what incompatibility do u suffer from? between which systems?
<Aapzak> Solaris, Debian, Gentoo
<nxv_> solaris i am not very used to
<Aapzak> it's old :)
<nxv_> what are ur problems?
<nxv_> where do they occur?
<Aapzak> I had trouble getting Perl + Oracle to work under Debian and Solaris
<Aapzak> I had trouble getting svn working under Solaris
<Aapzak> and Gentoo does not support MCPAN with perl
<nxv_> where the problems part of the installation process on a platform or in interoperability?
<Aapzak> install process mostly
<nxv_> okay the way of installation ofcourse differes in most distris
<Aapzak> partly my mistake too, I'm not a sysadmin
<nxv_> and even if gentoo needs a lot of compilation time
<nxv_> it has an very easy way to install
<Aapzak> it's brilliant
<nxv_> are u shure mcpan is realy not supported or just not the default config?
<Aapzak> but what I like the most .. the documentation
<nxv_> i cant believe it doesn't work
<Aapzak> most modules will not install
<nxv_> in my experience it didn't make a difference which distri u run
<Aapzak> there are ebuilds for them
<Aapzak> gentoo is different
<nxv_> but u have a lot more work if u want to change the way something is run in a distri by default
<Aapzak> true
<mike23> do I need to change my sources.list to kubuntu ? I'm running breezy and just completed synaptic kubuntu-desktop install
<mike23> sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude dist-upgrade?
<Aapzak> nxv_: thats why I'm looking for something which just works out of the box and is not different from other systems
<nxv_> afaik if the installation succeded u don't have to change but i am not firm
<mike23> should I run this without doing anything to sources.list?
<Aapzak> mike23: what do you want to achieve?
<nxv_> mike23: as i could install ubuntu desktop from my kubuntu sources i guess it should work the other way round too
<mike23> kubuntu desktop breezy
<nxv_> Aapzak: for me this is now kubuntu, i could get all run with an minimal amount of time to setup
<Aapzak> whichone is beezy?
<nxv_> mike23: i am running horay so u better don't take my notice into account
* apokryphos chuckles, and chuckles again over emacs/vi wars http://books.slashdot.org/article.pl?sid=05/09/19/1442250&from=rss
<Aapzak> isn't hoary the current version?
<apokryphos> One thing I do love about UNIX: the humour
<apokryphos> HydroYarrGen, Aapzak: not sure if you were answered, but it is of course kde-devel
<nxv_> but i cant believe they administrate different reproservers for ubuntu and kubuntu
<Aapzak> apokryphos: aha!
<nxv_> i have ubuntu dirs in my sources list also i have installed from a kubuntu cd
* apokryphos wonders if it could be anymore obvious :P
<apokryphos> nxv_: eh?
<apokryphos> nxv_: Ubuntu/Kubuntu use the same apt archives
<Aapzak> kubuntu is installed from ubuntu by installing kubuntu-desktop
<nxv_> apokryphos: that was what i thought but wasn't firm enought to tell mike23 with grant
<nxv_> is anyone here programming gtk# with mono?
<Aapzak> no
<Aapzak> I wanna try QT
<apokryphos> Aapzak: go for it!
<Aapzak> :)
<Aapzak> I will
<Aapzak> some day
<apokryphos> that's what they allll say :D
<Aapzak> got kids, work and sports
<Aapzak> and Gentoo compiling, no time for dev :)
<nxv_> is qt now finaly free for windows too?
<apokryphos> Qt4, yeah.
<nxv_> i love linux but i want my code to run under all plattforms
<Aapzak> java?
<apokryphos> kde4 libs are gonna be ported to Windoze
<nxv_> no more license cost for qt under windows
<Aapzak> yeah
<nikkia> nxv, umm, if its a commercial app, there's still a license cost
<nxv_> javas gui is not very neat to me
<nikkia> heck, if its not a GPL app, there's still a license fee :)
<Aapzak> java is funny, no more platform dependent, now its version dependent :)
<nxv_> that keeps me from learning qt, as i want a toolkit free every where
<HydroYarrGen> Qt is actually fairly nice
<apokryphos> nikkia: vi or emacs for you?
<HydroYarrGen> well, actually is silly
<nikkia> apokryphos: i have emacs sessions that have been running for over 6 months, what do you think ?
<nxv_> first i had a short look into wxwidgets but now found glade combined with mono very productive
<HydroYarrGen> qt _is_ really nice :)
<Aapzak> I was gonna say that
<HydroYarrGen> nikkia: _I_ think you still havn't learned the esoteric key combination to save a file :P
<nikkia> HydroYarrGen: yeah, i have, its ctrl-x #
* HydroYarrGen hides before this gets bloody
<Aapzak> :)
<Aapzak> gtg now guys and galls
<apokryphos> nikkia: I remember you mentioning emacs before, ah yeah.
<nxv_> cu Aapzak 
<nikkia> a prize to the first person to correctly answer what ctrl-x # does :P
<apokryphos> nikkia: according to slashdot, the only commands you need to know are...
<Aapzak> gtg get up within a couple of hours
<Aapzak> cu !
<apokryphos> nikkia: ctrl_x, ctrl-c, vi
<nikkia> apokryphos: i fail to see how ctrl-x ctrl-c is any more estoteric than :q! personally
<nikkia> (and ctrl-x ctrl-s is one less key movement :)
<apokryphos> nikkia: well, slashdot never lies. All other knowledge you have of emacs is superfluous 8)
<nxv_> i need more graphical programming environments and don't know how people can work with vi or emacs
<nxv_> when i have only rudimentary editing i use vi
<apokryphos> nxv_: they're productive if you know how to use them
<nikkia> nxv, why on earth would anyone need 'more graphical programming environments' ?
<nxv_> but i don't care as every body is lucky with its editor of choice
<nikkia> so we can have more VB-like dross in the world?
<nxv_> i would even prefere kate over emacs or vi but thats for my own sake
<nxv_> and what is so lovely about linux is the freedom for any one to be as close to the command line as he wants
<nxv_> and as graphical as he needs
<wellso> hi ppl
<nxv_> i hate those people telling someoneelse only there way to work is the way things have to be done on the whole planet
<apokryphos> nxv_: you're right; just don't use graphical editors.
<wellso> when i try to enter admin mode from within the control centre, I get a password prompt but no access to the options i wish to change. is there a reason for this?
<nikkia> nxv, yeah, cos F1 to open a file is a great idea, there's a reason why people prefer people stick to 'the way things are done' :)
<apokryphos> wellso: a known and annoying bug!
<apokryphos> wellso: workaround: alt+f2 -> kdesu kcontrol
<wellso> apokryphos: fantastic
<wellso> apokryphos: kdesu kcontrol wont summon the panel for me
<apokryphos> wellso: sorry?
<apokryphos> once that other kcontrol is started up, just go to the part you want
<wellso> apokryphos: oh i see, thanks man
<wellso> i need to run kcontrol with no priv. then kdesu kcontrol
<apokryphos> wellso: only run kdesu kcontrol when you want to alter things with root perms, yes.
<apokryphos> for all others it's better to run plain kcontrol
<wellso> apokryphos: i hope they sort the bug :)
<apokryphos> wellso: it's fixed in Breezy
<wellso> apokryphos: what was the projected date for a breezy stable?
<wellso> apokryphos: im still in hoary
<narg> 05:10 :)
<narg> next month
<apokryphos> 13th Oct
<wellso> cool
<wellso> will be a cpl of weeks into uni by then
<narg> ...
<narg> school hasnt started for you yet?
<apokryphos> wellso: nice; what you going for?
<narg> lucky :p
<apokryphos> narg: Unis start late Sept/early Oct, normally
<narg> hrm, not the ones that everyone I know goes to :p
<wellso> apokryphos: IT and Media Comms. at Lancaster Uni
<narg> maybe its a midwest thing
<apokryphos> wellso: cool; good luck at that =)
<wellso> apokryphos: thank you
<wellso> apokryphos: i need to improve my linux know-how beforehand really, the uni has a big UNIX system
<apokryphos> nice
<apokryphos> wellso: the best way, as always, is to investigate and be diligent.
<narg> wellso: What variant of Unix?
<wellso> narg: solaris if I recall corrently
<narg> ah
<nikkia> wellso, you'll probably find their 'big unix system' turns out to be a pair of IPXs and a couple of dozen Sun3 machines configured as dumb X terminals :P
<wellso> nikkia: lol, more than likely
<nikkia> wellso, seriously, that's what our 'big unix system' was :P
<apokryphos> My Uni warns me they offer no help for OS systems other than Windows, but that they might work on the network :D
<wellso> nikkia: where were you based?
<nikkia> altho in the second year the IPXs got replaced with a pair of real Sun4's and they added a dozen SPARCstation 2's
<nikkia> wellso, teesside
<wellso> apokryphos: exactly the same at Lancs
<wellso> nikkia: you seem very skilled in UNIX, did Teeside teach you many skills?
<nikkia> wellso, a few, most of them not really useful in the real world (unless you want to go to prison :)
<nikkia> skills such as 'how to grab the password file because the CS Dept policy is 'no internet access to CS students, they're too dangerous''
<wellso> nikkia: lol, thats a bit harsh on the CS guys/gals
<nikkia> wellso, thats what we argued
<apokryphos> Damn these gentoo users
<nikkia> they let the freaking humanities students on the internet, ffs
<apokryphos> of all the users not *one* of them can send me a folder they have
<nikkia> wellso, as i said, in the end, it boiled down to password cracking lecturer accounts
<wellso> lol
<wellso> did the admins see the errors of their ways?
<nikkia> wellso, no, they fired the admins
<nikkia> and hired more competant lackies
<nikkia> i think they finally turned around on the policy sometime around '95
<wellso> it does seem rather counter-productive
<nikkia> wellso, its not even like you could do anything useful without leaving a huge trail of logged activity anyway
<nikkia> as we weren't on 'the internet' per se anyway, it was lousy JANet, so you had to CPAD to nsf to get anywhere useful
<wellso> lol im lost now
<N17R0> Hi can someone tell me how to fix these weird characters in my terminal? http://members.lycos.nl/opslag0004/snapshot8.png
<nikkia> wellso, at the time, JANet used its own networking technology, no hostnames, no IP numbers, just 14 digit numeric addresses
<wellso> did you have to map them up to the TCP/IP equiv.?
<nikkia> wellso, NSF ran a JANet->internet gateway box that connected you to a real hostname-specified-host once you CPAD'ed to its address
<nikkia> wellso, no, you memorized the numbers of the handful of sites you used, then used one to access NSF's CPAD interface, which gave you a telnet prompt
<wellso> it sounds quite complex
<nikkia> and of course, back then, UK addresses were backwards
* nikkia waits for the 'you're making all this up' claim
<wellso> lol
<nikkia> wellso, email addresses in the UK at the time were of the form user@uk.ac.university.host
<narg> which makes more sense btw :)
<wellso> lol
<narg> One could think you'd start with the most general, and go down from there
<nikkia> narg, not from a point of view of implementing hostname lookup, it doesn't
<narg> true
<wellso> i bet networking was quite daunting back then
<nikkia> wellso, 10base2 :)
<nikkia> if you had money to burn, 10base5
<wellso> lol
<nikkia> god, i just had a flashback of hunting in a warehouse for the company's last remaining AUI<>10base2 transceiver from when i was working in california
<wellso> nikkia: did ya find it?
<nikkia> wellso, yeah, it was in a cardboard box among other assorted sun crap
<wellso> im gonna shoot, gotta be up for work in the morning :(
<nikkia> (audio adapters, and such that noone used, because even then 8KHz mono audio wasn't worth anything :)
<wellso> thanks for all the help
<wellso> lol
<nikkia> another of sun's great concepts that, put lousy audio on workstation, then sell box to convert your own proprietary connector to normal audio connectors for around $80
<wellso> thats the sun way
<nikkia> (and yes, that's why /dev/dsp defaults to 8Khz mono, 8 bit :)
<wellso> seeya every1
<nikkia> night wellso
<wellso> nn
<lwells> hi all
<ManLord> Is there a way to make the headphones volume be "included" into master volume?
<lwells> how can i reformat a second harddrive
<lwells> the second harddrive is ntf
<lwells> kubuntu , cannot see the second drive
<delltony> lwells, you should be able to fdisk the drive to partition it (i.e.  fdisk /dev/hdb )
<delltony> once partitioned then mke2fs -cv /dev/hdb
<lwells> so from terminal , i should be able to do this?
<delltony> yeah
<delltony> and kubuntu CAN see your ntfs drive
<delltony> but it CAN'T write to it
<lwells> i do not know the drive number
<lwells> it can?
<delltony> do you know anything about your system?
<delltony> in terms of how many drives you have?
<lwells> i have two drives
<delltony> ok
<delltony> the one your on is hda more than likely
<lwells> it was a window machine
<delltony> do a ls /dev/hd*
<delltony> and look and see what drives you have there
<delltony> are they ide drives or scsii?
<delltony> scsii are sda iirc
<delltony> generally your boot drive is /dev/hda your cdrom is /dev/hdc
<delltony> and then other drives are /dev/hdd and so on
<lwells> shows hda, hdc, hdc1, hdc2, hdc5 and hdd
<delltony> more than likely its hdc then
<delltony> cause a cdrom wouldn't have multiple partitions
<lwells> hdc is the second drive?
<delltony> thats my guess 
<delltony> you can fdisk it and see
<lwells> said it was unable to open it
<delltony> type the following
<lwells> ok
<delltony> sudo fdisk -l /dev/hdc
<delltony> it will list the partition table look to see if its ntfs
<delltony> any luck?
<lwells> i think that is the boot drive
<delltony> tell me what it says
<delltony> are you using xchat?
<lwells> not yet, just installed linux on this machine
<lwells> like 30 min ago
<delltony> thats all good
<delltony> does that drrive list a swap
<lwells> yes
<delltony> and linux ext3 and all that good stuff
<delltony> o
<delltony> then thats your boot drive
<delltony> do the same thing for /dev/hda
<lwells> ok
<lwells> nothing, maybe that is the floppy
<lwells> it might be hdc1 then
<delltony> no floppies are fd
<lwells> found it, it is the hdd drive
<delltony> ok
<delltony> now
<delltony> do the following
<delltony> cd /media
<lwells> ok
<delltony> sudo mkdir ntfsdrive
<lwells> ok
<delltony> sudo chmod 777 ntfsdrive
<lwells> ok
<delltony> sudo mount /dev/hdd /media/ntfsdrive -o,ro
<delltony> note you can not write to an ntfs drive
<delltony> you can only read to it
<delltony> to* from 
<lwells> huh?
<delltony> you can not write to an ntfs drive in linux
<delltony> as in store data on it
<delltony> you can only read from it
<lwells> oh, i want to store to it
<delltony> then you need to format it
<lwells> so just fdisk it?
<delltony> yeah
<delltony> that will partition it
<delltony> then after you partition it then format it with mke2fs 
<lwells> so just fdisk /dev/hdd?
<delltony> yes
<delltony> and follow the prompts
<lwells> it said it could not open it
<delltony> of increasing its lba and all that good stuff
<delltony> sudo is myfriend and yours too :)
<lwells> yep it is, opps
<lwells> should i add a new partition, that is one of the options
<delltony> what did it say i can't really see it so tell me what it says and ill try and help
<delltony> basically in a nutshell you want to delete the old partition
<lwells> it has a list of command options
<delltony> and maeke a new one
<delltony> much like you do in windows
<lwells> oh ok, there is a "delete a partition" option
<delltony> yeah
<delltony> delete it and make a new one
<nikkia> cfdisk is easier :)
<delltony> thats true too
<delltony> use cfdisk
<lwells> ok
<delltony> forgot about that thanks
<mike23> greetings
<delltony> whats up mike
<mike23> I've got the new kuntu
<kalenedrael> I figured out a really random way to back up stuff to DVD while running on a liveCD.
<mike23> give me a k-------u----
<kalenedrael> See, I have one of those combo drives.
<lwells> should it be a logical partition?
<lwells> or a primary partition
<mike23> I want to add an excutable my edutainment math tab how do I do that?
<kalenedrael> It should likely be a primary partition.
<kalenedrael> mike23, look in the menu for a menu editor.
<kalenedrael> Er, wait, tab?
<delltony> make logical lwells 
<mike23> I can run octave from the command line bash I'd like to execute from a tab
<kalenedrael> Ok, ignore what I said. :P
<mike23> thanks
<kalenedrael> mike23, ok. I forget what the program is called, but it should be labeled as 'Menu Editor' or something obvious like that.
<lwells> should it be bootable?
<delltony> no
<delltony> you don't want to boot from that drive do you
<delltony> your just wantinig to store data on it
<lwells> the options are , bootable, delete, help, maximize, print, write
<delltony> maximize the partition
<lwells> and then write?
<delltony> yeah write commits the changes
<lwells> ok
<lwells> ok , now do i need to still mount it?
<delltony> ok so fdisk is done?
<lwells> yes, think so
<delltony> now mke2fs /dev/hdd
<delltony> err 
<delltony> sudo mke2fs -cv /dev/hdd
<lwells> ok done
<delltony> now
<delltony> we can mount it to that mount point of ntfsdrive we made
<delltony> if youw ant
<delltony> but anyway
<lwells> how about hd2
<delltony> thats fine
<delltony> cd /media
<delltony> sudo mkdir hd2
<delltony> sudo chmod 777 hd2
<lwells> did all that
<delltony> mount -t ext2 /dev/hdd /media/hd2
<delltony> dn't forget to sudo
<lwells> ok
<lwells> done
<delltony> then you can add it to the fstab to mount it on boot
<delltony> sudo nano /ect/fstab
<lwells> ok
<delltony> and add /dev/hdd  /media/hd2  ext2 auto  0 0 
<delltony> that should do the trick someone correct me if i'm wrong
<lwells> how do i add
<delltony> sudo nano /ect/fstab
<delltony> and then type 
<delltony> type it at the bottom of that list
<delltony> then hit control o and save it
<lwells> type what
<delltony> what  just told you
<lwells> i typed sudo nano /etc/fstab, i have am on a information screeen
<delltony> you should see stuff like /dev/hdc and so on
<delltony> i repeat
<lwells> yes
<delltony> go to the bottom of that list
<delltony> and type /dev/hdd  /media/hd2 ext2 auto 0 0
<lwells> how
<delltony> with the arrows dude
<lwells> duh
<lwells> under options, should i just put "defaults?
<delltony> dude i told you what to type what part don't you understand :p
<delltony> option is auto
<delltony> for auto mount 
<delltony> 0 for pass
<delltony> 0 for dump
<lwells> yes yes 
<lwells> call me names, i got it
<lwells> ok did that,then when finished?
<lwells> just exit?
<delltony> well ctrl 0
<delltony> then hit enter when it ask if you wanna save
<lwells> ok did it
<delltony> then you shold be all set
<delltony> you should see the drive in konqueror ro whatever its called now
<delltony> click on the little icon in the system try called system and select storage media
<delltony> and it should tae you to /media:
<lwells> i see it, but said it was not mounted
<lwells> got it, works now
<lwells> dang thing was called hdd5
<delltony> well that will be a charge of one night with your sister :)
<lwells> i messed up
<lwells> i need to unmound hdd now, and make it hdd5
<lwells> unmount
<delltony> umount /media/hd2
<delltony> sudo it though
<delltony> then remount it but this time hd5
<delltony> and then make sure you change your fstab
<lwells> now it says wrong fs type
<lwells> when i do the mount
<lwells> i think you have help a lot, guess i need "special" help
<lwells> i have "special" needs
<delltony> type fdisk -l /dev/hdd
<lwells> does it matter when i mount it?
<delltony> and it will tell you what is what
<delltony> moe than likely you made a swap file on that drive
<lwells> it tells me the size and head and sector info, but not swap
<delltony> how many partitions do you have on hat dive though
<delltony> hell i don't now i told you what to do :) sorry
<lwells> i just looked it up, hdd and hdd5 look the same
<lwells> they both say they do not have a valid partition table
<lwells> sorry to have bothered you so much about this
<lwells> i seem to have made a mess of thins
<Octane> i really think that the latest svn version of kopete should be included in breezy, not latest release
<HydroYarrGen> svn usually has the probability of including a few more bugs
<Octane> thanks captain obvious
<Octane> the latest kopete svn is very stable and has been for some time
<Octane> its way better than the last "release"
<Fiyawerx> hey guys, are there any major reasons to use kubuntu over ubuntu + kde install ?
<apokryphos> Fiyawerx: none
<Fiyawerx> oh hey :)
<Octane> less psace
<Octane> space
<godzero> I just had a 6+ hour adventure at the command line. It's actully pretty fun
<apokryphos> Hi
<Fiyawerx> ah, that's not much of an issue for me, hd's plenty, i was wanting to test out kde, and wondered if just installing it on top of ubuntu would give me everything
<apokryphos> just sudo aptitude install kubuntu-desktop and you'll have it all
<HydroYarrGen> Octane: in that case, kopete needs to make a new release... using svn can always have more bugs, as its a changing target
<Fiyawerx> aptitude instead of apt-get?
<apokryphos> no major difference
<Fiyawerx> great, once those repositories come back for me i'll give it a shot
<apokryphos> Fiyawerx: hoary-extras? Why?
<apokryphos> nothing to do with Kubuntu 8)
<Fiyawerx> is that where w32codecs comes from?
<Fiyawerx> hm, ok, i'll try that kubuntu-desktop install, will be back hopefully :)
<Bicchi> anyone willing to give me a hand with a dual monitor configuration. i have an ATI video card and i am looking at the X.org log and its giving me (EE) messages.
<apokryphos> Fiya_Away: it is, yes. But you can get w32codecs from elsewhere
<Bicchi> How do I tell the kernel to use X.org instead of XFree86
<godzero> the kernal doesn't control that
<godzero> warty?
<Bicchi> can anyone take a look at my X.org log and tell me whats wrong. I am trying to use dual monitors. http://pastebin.com/368609
<Bicchi> look at line 935
<marndt> Hi everyone, 
<marndt> I'm doing well using Kubuntu
<marndt> Does anyone here know anything about FreeBSD
<marndt> ?
<sproingie> you could try #freebsd
<godzero> bicchi: did you get the fglrx driver from the ubuntu repos?
<Bicchi> godzero: yes, but i wasn't working so i also installed the ones from ATI
<Bicchi> godzero: so now i am not sure if there is a conflict between the two
<mike23> greetings
<godzero> Bichhi: I saw at ATI's site the other day ... one of the drivers support xorg and xfree86 (makes sence because they're almost the same)
<mike23> is kubuntu based on gtk2 I wasnt to run seamonkey
<sproingie> mike23: uh, no, it's based on kde
<Bicchi> godzero: so what do you sudgest?
<sproingie> mike23: you just need regular ubuntu
<godzero> bicchi: what went wrong with the ubuntu drivers?
<mike23> I have ubuntu installed with all the libraries
<mike23> should seamonkey work
<Bicchi> godzero: the same problem i am having now. it does displays my second monitor as a clone but when i use ati instead of fglrx. it works but i get no acceleration at all.
<mike23> seamonkey is the new fork of defunct mozilla
<lwells> HI all
<Bicchi> godzero: plus a lot of ghosting effect. my windows take a long time to refresh plus there is this long drag.
<lwells> How can I get KDE 3.4.2?
<godzero> bicchi: do you have the ati control program?
<Bicchi> yes
<Bicchi> but it says its using the mesa drivers
<mike23> kde 3.4.2 is a big leap from 3.2
<apokryphos> lwells: you on i386?
<mike23> I installed breezy badger iso
<Bicchi> godzero: its not loading the fglrx driver it shows the mesa driver instead
<godzero> It did that (the mesa thing) to me to untill I rebooted
<mike23> then installed kubuntu-desktop
<lwells> I am
<mike23> very nice
<Bicchi> godzero: i have restarted X a couple of times now
<godzero> a ctrl-alt-backspace doesn't work
<Bicchi> ok
<Bicchi> brb
<lwells> I guess I should just wait for breezy
<apokryphos> !kde342
<ubotu> [kde342]  at http://kubuntu.org/hoary-kde-342.php
<apokryphos> lwells: nope; hoary too
<apokryphos> Fiyawerx: konqueror is my default
* apokryphos loves konqi
<nalioth> Fiyawerx: i use konqueror, galeon, kazehakase for browsing
<Fiyawerx> thanks again :) i'll give it a go, just worried about a few of my companies sites working
<apokryphos> try it out
<Bicchi> its still showing the mesa drivers.
<Fiyawerx> anyone ever try getting lotus notes to run?
<nalioth> Fiyawerx: konq uses the khtml rendering thing (safari borrowed it) and ff uses gecko for it's engine
<Fiyawerx> with wine?
<godzero> Bicchi: can I see your xorg.conf?
<nalioth> Fiyawerx: if one wont work the other one should (although i dont recommend firefox to anyone)
<apokryphos> nalioth: why not?
* apokryphos prefers Opera to Firefox, though 8)
<Fiyawerx> hmm im just sitting here staring at my desktop deciding where to start, im happy this worked as smooth as it did on my laptop
<nalioth> firefox has (if you read the logs of *buntu) a bad habit of caching ram away (exponentially)
<apokryphos> Fiyawerx: customize customize :). Get some better icons, firstly :P
<Bicchi> godzero: http://pastebin.com/368615
<apokryphos> nalioth: Oh, yeah; evil leaks
<Fiyawerx> what version of kde is this kubuntu using?
<Fiyawerx> for themes and whatnot
<apokryphos> Fiyawerx: you're on kde 3.4 I imagine
<Fiyawerx> oh, 3.4.0 yep
<Fiyawerx> answered it right after i looked lol
<Bicchi> godzero: lines 77 and 90 are loading the fglrx drivers
<mike23> seamonkey work on kubuntu 3.4.2 breezy badger
<apokryphos> Firetech: if you're on i386 you can upgrade to 3.4.2 (bugfixes etc)
<mike23> seamonkey works on kubuntu 3.4.2 breezy badger
<nalioth> i like galeon or kazehakase for a gecko browswer (both are made for gnome)
<mike23> I like mozilla now sea monkey because it has a bilt in html authoring tool
<mike23> I don't use it often but it's nice to have
<Bicchi> godzero: when i use "ati" in those lines, i get dual monitor like big desktop but there is no acceleration.
<nalioth> mike23: mozilla suite has had composer since forever
<nalioth> mike23: nvu html editor is based on mozilla composer (the html editor)
<mike23> right but they disbanded
<mike23> firefox is no mozilla
<mike23> the new mozilla is seamonkey
<Fiyawerx> ah, can't wait to try my desktop at home with kubuntu
<Fiyawerx> hope the dual monitors wont be a big problem hehe
<mike23> it appears to run fine
<godzero> Bichhi: I was comparing to mine... Can you comment out some of the tweaks in sections device0&1
<Bicchi> do you also have an ATI?
<godzero> bichhi: The ati driver does do good 2d
<godzero> Bichhi: yes, but my second output is svideo, so I don't use it much
<Bicchi> godzero: my video card has 1 vga and 1 dvi. not sure if that matters.
<godzero> Not to the software
<godzero> I found the fglrx drive is really bad a probing the monitor(s)
<Bicchi> godzero: i have commented the file. now what should i do before restarting?
<godzero> Hrm.. a X restart should do it.. but to load gl, a reboot
<Bicchi> i online have the identifier, driver, busid and screen.  i am going to reboot.
<Bicchi> brb
<godzero> k
<Bicchi> godzero: no luck
<godzero> Bichhi: still using mesa?
<godzero> and screens cloned
<Bicchi> godzero: still using mesa and screen are cloned
<Bicchi> funny because my mouse can go to the second screen yet the second screen displays whats on the first
<Bicchi> take a look at the error log line 465                http://pastebin.com/368629
<Fiyawerx> is it ok to use synaptic instead of kynaptic?
<apokryphos> Fiyawerx: of course; you might want to try Adept out though -- it's to be the package manager for breezy
<apokryphos> and KPackage is another option; just go for whatever you prefer.
<Fiyawerx> ok
<godzero> bichhi: what I would do : back up your xorg.conf, get rid of the driver, apt-get the fglrx stuff, "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" and reboot
<Fiyawerx> amarok seems pretty nice
<Bicchi> godzero: can i use sinaptic for that?
<godzero> Bichhi: ya, give me a sec, I'll give you a list
<apokryphos> Fiyawerx: indeed, it's great :). And even better in 1.3
<Fiyawerx> under config-amarok / engine, i should have something listed, no?
<apokryphos> Fiyawerx: install amarok-engines
<apokryphos> (the package)
<godzero> bichhi: grab the xorg drivers, the restricted modules.. 
<godzero> a search for fglrx does it pretty well
<utta> Anybody figure out how katapult works in breezy?
<Bicchi> what do you mean the restricted moudles?
<godzero> the non-free kernel driver
<Bicchi> stlil not sure how do i get those?
<apokryphos> utta: works great :)
<musashi> hey everyone
<utta> apokryphos: How?
<musashi> whats the command to reconfigure X.org?
<apokryphos> utta: alt+f2 (perhaps for the last time) -> katapult
<godzero> search in synaptic for "fglrx", you'll see a line like "linux-restricted-modules-2.6.xxxx"
<utta> apokryphos: Hmm, tried that, I'll try again. Thanks.
<musashi> anybody?..
<godzero> that may be what you're missing now
<apokryphos> utta: then just alt+space, and type an app name
<Bicchi> godzero: i did the search but nothing shows restricted modules
<Fiyawerx> apokryphos: i tried to search synaptic for "Adept" is there a package for it?
<apokryphos> !adept
<ubotu> Adept (successor of Kapture) is a package manager for Kubuntu. See http://web.ekhis.org/adept.html
<apokryphos> Fiyawerx: check that link
<Bicchi> godzero: do i have to enable it from the repository list.
<apokryphos> musashi: dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<musashi> thank you
<godzero> Bicchi: it may be in uni/multiverse
<Fiyawerx> thanks once again
<utta> apokryphos: Killed and restarted, now works fine... Wierd, oh well end result is good
<apokryphos> =)
<apokryphos> utta: good to hear
<utta> apokryphos: Thanks
<Fiyawerx> argh
<Fiyawerx> i cant get to that link either because of dns
<Fiyawerx> wonder whats up today :(
<Fiyawerx> or down as the case may be lol
<apokryphos> weird indeed
<godzero> bichhi: I'll be back in five minutes or so
<apokryphos> Fiyawerx: add  deb http://pdx.freedesktop.org/~mornfall/adept/hoary/ ./       ..to your /etc/apt/sources.list
<Bicchi> godzero: ok thanks
<apokryphos> Fiyawerx: you said you were on hoary, right?
<izut> What is 'adept'? 
<apokryphos> !adept
<ubotu> Adept (successor of Kapture) is a package manager for Kubuntu. See http://web.ekhis.org/adept.html
<Fiyawerx> yep on hoary
<apokryphos> izut: Hoary unfortunately had Kynaptic (ouch), but Breezy is getting the slightly less embryonic adept
<izut> Another deb package manager?
<jsubl2> madpenguin was quite impressed with (k)ubuntu
<Fiyawerx> ok, adept wants to remove synaptic / et. all, thats fine right?
<apokryphos> izut: yes
<apokryphos> Fiyawerx: not if you want to keep Synaptic ;-)
<Fiyawerx> well might as well get used to adept now :)
<apokryphos> it's a hoary issue -- adept needs a newer version fo libapt
<godzero> Bicchi: have you found it?
<Bicchi> nope
<Bicchi> i am trying a different approach. i am going to restart now
<Bicchi> brb
<douglas> for some reason, when I upgraded my system, my local smbmount broke and when it tries to mount it spits out this error? 6480: Connection to Server failed, and the next line: SMB connection failed ?
<izut> There are some Known Problems for Breezy?
<apokryphos> izut: some people have X issues; kde-wise, things are all pretty well. Breezy's been stabilising as of late
<izut> Already found it.
<godzero> izut: From what I've seen the real showstoppers are dropping like flies
<godzero> Bichhi: wary, hory, or breezy?
<Bicchi> godzero: hoary
<godzero> Bichhi: bummer, I'm on breezy. But you do need both the xorg driver and the kernel module
<Bicchi> godzero: look at my sources.list file http://pastebin.com/368645
<Fiyawerx> alright, i think i could get used to adept, thanks :)
<Fiyawerx> ok time for a new theme lol
<Bicchi> godzero: this is what shows up installed with synaptic: xorg-common, xorg-driver-fglrx, xorg-driver-synaptics, xserver-xorg
<apokryphos> Fiyawerx: icon themes, I recommend any "RAD" ones, any Amaranth ones, or the latest NuoveXt ones
<godzero> bichhi: can you try searching in synaptic for "resticted", or alternately, the drive should be in "base system (restricted)".. in theleft pane
<Bicchi> godzero: am i missing the kernel modules? how do i know?
<ncp> gtk i nice in kde, but damm theres alot of buttons :S
<ncp> not like xfce
<Fiyawerx> apokryphos: thanks, trying to feel my way around kde-look now 
<godzero> bichhi: look for something similar to /lib/linux-restricted-modules/2.6.12-8-386/fglrx
<Bicchi> godzero: i did searched under restricted and i got a few items. which one should i install.
<Bicchi> ok, you read my mind
<Phily> hello all
<Bicchi> godzero: ok i have it installed. should i reinstall it?
<godzero> bichhi: the one(s) that match your kernels , ie, I have both linux-restricted-modules-386 & 686
<Bicchi> godzero: yeah i got it. its installed.
<Bicchi> i have an AMD 64 and my video card is ati radeon 9800
<godzero> K, grab xorg-driver-fglrx also,,,, kernals 386 & k7?
<Bicchi> but i do not have a 386
* apokryphos trots off to bed. 'Night
<Bicchi> nevermind, i get it
<godzero> Bichhi: forget it for now, but I always have a 386 kenel around for backup
<Fiyawerx> night apokryphos 
<Fiyawerx> thanks for the help
<apokryphos> np :)
<Bicchi> but should i choose to reinstall it?
<godzero> reinstall which?
<Bicchi> the restricted
<godzero> is it already installed?
<Bicchi> i have all that you are saying allready installed.
<Bicchi> yes
<Bicchi> except for the restricted drivers for 386 
<Bicchi> since i do not have a 386 but amd64
<izut> Well, I have the 5.04 kubuntu cd here... Is updating to 5.10 smoothly?
<godzero> youll only need that if you boot into the 386 kernel
<Bicchi> but i wont
<Bicchi> so i have everything so far. i am not sure if should reinstall everything to be save
<godzero> so you have the ATI driver installed, and the ubuntu ones too?
<Bicchi> safe
<Bicchi> godzero: yes. i downloaded the ones from the ATI website and I also have the fglrx that i installed with synaptic
<godzero> ya, get rid of the ones you got from ati, and then reinstall the kernel module, and the xorg driver
<Bicchi> how do i get rid of the drivers from ati
<Bicchi> there isn't and uninstaller
<godzero> I think they're butting heads
<Bicchi> probably but it never worked even before i installed the ati drivers
<godzero> sec
<Bicchi> k
<godzero> k, i think if you reinstall the ubuntu ones, they'll re-take over
<godzero> Hey, one thing I had to do...
<Bicchi> ok i am going to reinstall all that you told me
<Bicchi> what else?
<godzero> I exited from X, to commandline did a "sudo -i", startx so it could write to the files
<Bicchi> by the way i am also getting a warning for this: fglrx: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:1:0:1) found
<godzero> to be honest x always sprays errors for me
<Bicchi> so should i run apt-get instead of synaptic? is that what you are telling me
<godzero> no
<Bicchi> so why sudo -i ?
<nalioth> Bicchi: apt-get is the program that synaptic is the front end for
<nalioth> Bicchi: use whichever one you prefer
<Bicchi> so why do   sudo - i, then startx
<godzero> after i set it up, I x couldn't get write access to some files that neeeded changing
<musashiden> hey, when iam configurating Xorg, the nvidia driver doesnt appear
<godzero> some of the errors were write related
<Bicchi> ok let me try updating.
<Bicchi> i mean reinstalling
<Bicchi> godzero: brb, reboot time
<Bicchi> godzero: you the man
<Bicchi> :)
<godzero> how'd you know?
<Bicchi> display: :0.0  screen: 0
<Bicchi> OpenGL vendor string: ATI Technologies Inc.
<Bicchi> OpenGL renderer string: RADEON 9800 Pro Generic
<Bicchi> OpenGL version string: 1.3.4769 (X4.3.0-8.8.25)
<Bicchi> display: :0.0  screen: 1
<Bicchi> OpenGL vendor string: ATI Technologies Inc.
<Bicchi> OpenGL renderer string: RADEON 9800 Pro Generic
<Bicchi> OpenGL version string: 1.3.4769 (X4.3.0-8.8.25)
<godzero> dual screens ok too>
<godzero> ?
<Bicchi> nope
<Bicchi> but i can work with that
<godzero> k, play with section device device 1, and ati control
<Bicchi> yeah, thanks again
<godzero> no prob... i was pulling my hair out about my ati earlier today too
<Bicchi> godzero: i am going to rebooting a couple of times until i get the dual screen configured. talk to you later.
<godzero_away> k, back in a few
<Spudchat> hi everyone
<Spudchat> is there a way to connect to a windows machine through the default software? i mean like remote desktop?
<klerm> dunno
<Spudchat> heh...me neither :D
<jsubl2> checkout rdesktop
<klerm> waheheh
<klerm> n then
<musashiden> hey yall
<musashiden> what was that program that mounted the windows harddrive?
<godzero> musashiden: kwikdisk?
<musashiden> i know it ended with fs..
<godzero> ntfs
<musashiden> no, i mean the program
<godzero> local or remite?
<godzero> remote
<musashiden> local
<Spudchat> it should work fine with a gnome interface right?
<Spudchat> or well enough
<godzero> autofs? I don't thinkthat's good for local hard drives though
<musashiden> iam looking for a program to mount a ntfs partition in kubuntu
<lwells> HI all
<lwells> How can I get Control Center back on my menu?
<aseigo> use the menu editor
<aseigo> right click on the kmenu button, select Edit Menu, add it back (the binary name is kcontrol)
<godzero> musashiden: try kwikdisk, it runs in the tray
<musashiden> so how do i make kwikdisk mount a HD?
<musashiden> hello?
<lwells> I got it thanks
<lwells> I wonder why sometimes it dissappears
<musashiden> ...
<godzero> soory
<lwells> I have one more question
<lwells> The time is in military time, can i change that
<othomas> hi all
<musashiden> godzero: a little help here?
<godzero> musashiden: launch it, it'll appear as 3 boxs (red green blue), click it, menu appears, click the one you want to mount
<musashiden> i dont see the hd i want to mount
<musashiden> is not there
<godzero> musashiden: sorry, I was on anout screen for a sec there
<musashiden> its k
<musashiden> godzero: i dont see hdb1
<musashiden> hello?
<godzero> is it ntfs?
<godzero> or fat32?
<musashiden> no, is a hd i had kubuntu installed on
<godzero> mount -t type device dir
<musashiden> mount -t type device dir
<musashiden> mount: mount point dir does not exist
<godzero> so like "mount -t ext3 hdb1 /mnt/old" .. but make a /mnt/old dir first
<musashiden> huh?
<musashiden> whats ext3?
<othomas> mmmmmmmmmmmm
<musashiden> i dont get it....
<godzero> ext3 is the most common format under linux
<musashiden> mount: special device hdb1 does not exist
<godzero> try (in konqueror) "media:"
<musashiden> yes, i see it there
<musashiden> but i just cant access it
<musashiden> since is not mounted
<godzero> sorry, that wont work
<musashiden> huh?
<godzero> right click it, is there a mount option?
<musashiden> yes
<godzero> click mount
<musashiden> mount: can't find /dev/hdb1 in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<musashiden> Please check that the disk is entered correctly.
<othomas> godzero may i make a suggestion?
<godzero> jump in
<othomas> musashiden, try "mount /dev/hdb1 /media/hdb1
<musashiden> mount: mount point /media/hdb1 does not exist
<othomas> you found hdb1 in the media directory?
<musashiden> yes
<godzero> make a dir called "media/hdb1" first so it can grab it
<godzero> lag
<godzero> can you navigate into /media/hdb1/ ? it may already be mounted
<musashiden> err, how do i make a folder again?
<othomas> use mkdir /media/hdb1
<musashiden> done
<musashiden> now what?
<othomas> musashiden, now "mount /dev/hdb1 /media/hdb1
<musashiden> yay! it worked!
<musashiden> thank you so much othomas and godzero, i really appreciate it
<othomas> okay, now you need to add that to fstab or else issue the command each time you wish to use it
<othomas> ur welcome
<godzero> now if you want to mount it again some day just "mount /dev/hdb1 media/hdb1"
<musashiden> err, whats fstab?
<godzero> thanks othomas, i'm still green, so help me any time! :)
<othomas> hmmm
<godzero> it's a list of where to auto mount drives
<godzero> at boot time
<musashiden> so how do i add it there then?
<godzero> edit as root /etc/fstab
<othomas> musashiden, that can get quite complicated..there is a file called fstab and one called mtab
<musashiden> err..
<othomas> you should read up a bit on the filesystem before you edit those
<musashiden> i have no time to read right now...
<Phily> is updating from hoary to breezy worth it Phily on a stable system!
<godzero> fstab (file system table) for hard drives, mtab(media table) for removables
<musashiden> isnt there like a command to add it there?
<othomas> meanwhile write down the commands..it won't take long before you understand what fstab is saying
<musashiden> ...
<godzero> read it, you'll get an idea
<othomas> dunno, i just edit it..LOL
<musashiden> read what?
<othomas> fstab
<othomas> you will see your drives listed
<godzero> it's just a text file
<Phily> anyone have comments feedback on upgrade
<godzero> Breezy great for me as of abut 3 days ago
<othomas> won't work here Phily, I am just waiting for the release
<Phily> othomas: what do you mean won<t work
<musashiden> is it ok like this? :
<othomas> Install of breezy hangs checking USB drives
<Phily> othomas: tk for the info
<godzero> musashiden: "kate /etc/fstab" to read it
<othomas> the live CD works fine
* othomas is a little disappointed..:)
<musashiden> nvm..
<godzero> othomas: what probs did you have?
<musashiden> i dont get this...
<godzero> musashiden: give it time.. have fun with it... it'll come
<othomas> musashiden, each section has to do with parameters of access..it takes a while before they make sense
<othomas> true godzero 
<othomas> hi nalioth
<nalioth> howdy howdy
<othomas> another great day i hope..:)
<musashiden> like this? :   /dev/hdb1       /media/hdb1               ext3    defaults,errors=remount-ro 0       1
<godzero> change that 1 to a 2
<godzero> like this:
<godzero> "/dev/hdb1  /media/hdb1 ext3 default 0 2"
<musashiden> dont you mean defaults instad of default?
<musashiden> hello?
<godzero> yes defaults
<musashiden> one more thing, how do i make a sudo password?
<godzero> i'm multitasking
<godzero> the sudo password is your password, so choose a good one
<musashiden> yah
<musashiden> whats the terminal command for it?
<godzero> do you want to change your password?
<musashiden> yes
<godzero> passwd
<musashiden> thx
<musashiden> i appreciate your time
<godzero> np, glad to be of some help
<musashiden> :)
<Phily> musashiden: For your password don<t use words from a dictionary and mixe upper case and lower case
<musashiden> i know :P
<`Nomad> I did a bad thing..!   I wanted to reinstall python, so I did a sudo apt-get remove python, and I didn't check the dependencies it would remove...
<`Nomad> Ahhhhhhh..   I sthere an undo?
<`Nomad> It's removing every package on my machine!!!
<othomas> did apt-get die?
<Phily> musashiden: Sorry, you never the newbies from windows what they do
<godzero> or you can do as i do, makeareallylongpassworknobodywillguessina100years
<othomas> hahaha godzero
<othomas> 'Nomad apt-get install python
<othomas> 'Nomad many programs use python and the libraries
<musashiden> Phily: :P
<musashiden> my password is short and sweet
<musashiden> and its soo ovious. but sooo hard to guess
<`Nomad> I grabbed a list of the packages that were deleted, basically anything that starts with k or other letter.. :(
<othomas> i always use password..no one guesses that
<othomas> hahahahaha
<musashiden> lol
<`Nomad> I guess I'll have to re-install from CD
<kakalto> I'm looking forward to breezy XD
<musashiden> 'Nomad: that'll be the best you can do
<musashiden> me too!
<`Nomad> arghhh.. Thanks
<`Nomad> Live and learn
<musashiden> lol
<musashiden> will we have to burn the new breezy into a cd or can we just upgrade from hoary?
<kakalto> I bet kubuntu breezy will be better integrated
<kakalto> either
<kakalto> upgrade is easire tho
<musashiden> i rather start from scratch, there might be some bugs with updates
<godzero> ya know rm -r is faster
<musashiden> whats that?
<kakalto> although there was bugs with the warty-hoary update, that was because of xorg
<godzero> a joke
<musashiden> oo..
<kakalto> methinks there shouldn't be any major bugs with hoary-breezy update
<Phily> godzero: no rm -r  /* is much faster
<kakalto> I'm gonna do a fresh install anyway though
<godzero> never spell it out all the way, someone will try it...
<othomas> lol
<kakalto> and?
<nalioth> Phily: yes, please dont do that
<kakalto> right ;)
<othomas> part hda3/F
<musashiden> anyways, time to sleep
<godzero> bye
<kakalto> bye
<musashiden> its  4am in here XD
<kakalto> in here?
<othomas> cya musashiden 
<kakalto> so outside it's different time?
<kakalto> oh right
<othomas> take care
<musashiden> lol
<Phily> nalioth: sorry!
<musashiden> cya all
<nalioth> there are new *nix users in here who may not know the effects of random command they see (and not have the sense not to run them)
<othomas> smile
<Spudchat> wow thank you for that
<Spudchat> it works perfectly
<godzero> NO CARRIER
<othomas> you know who they are cuz they suddenly errored off
<othomas> ALT-F4 for free Avatars
<godzero> lol
<othomas> heh
<narg> heh
<narg> then the classic 'hit alt-f4 for my free pr0n ftp site'
<othomas> hahahahaha
<othomas> ROFL
<godzero> I feel all AOL-ish again
<othomas> LOL
<Phily> nalioth: I<ve noticed that kubuntu does not ship with a default .bashrc rm='rm -i' this would insure that newbies dont make mistakes
<Phily> nalioth: I<ve noticed that kubuntu does not ship with a default .bashrc alias rm='rm -i' this would insure that newbies dont make mistakes
<othomas> Phily, yep same reason 'root' is disabled
<narg> wow... doing rm -xx x would be really annoying with -i. Imagine doing y for every stinking file...
<Phily> nalioth: And lots of beginners are being intoduced to linux with ubuntu
<othomas> passes the time?
<othomas> heh
<narg> ;p
<nalioth> Phily: ubuntu is aimed at new users by not requiring terminal use
<Phily> narg: Yeah you can always overide the -i flag
<othomas> ubuntu is a good system for a beginner..theya ll did a GREAT job
<narg> yea, and you'd probably destroy your system with the first few files.
<godzero> i gotta learn pearl... somany scary things out there i can't read like @#$#@$@$%#%^$7
<narg>  /boot is high in the list :P
<Phily> nalioth: I disagrre with: where are the nice GUI gor setting servers, network samba... like suse
<narg> nathioth: still a good idea, anyone who is more advanced can just edit the .bashrc file. Newbies tend to want to screw around in the CLI a bit. I did :)
<nalioth> Phily: new ubuntu users aren't likely to need those things.
<nalioth> Phily: if they do need those things, they will know how to get them
<Phily> Nakkel: Point taken I guest you are right
<othomas> it's the little things that grab your cheeks and shake you..WHY did you DO that?
<godzero> anybdy know any good linux radio shows like lugradio and tllts?
<othomas> no, sure wish i did
<narg> there was a very interesting tllts with a kde developer not long ago, but thats not really a new show ;)
<othomas> CNET used to have a good radio talk on, but it's gone
<narg> ah, dont you love artsd: vmsize: 587megs
<narg> *mutter*
<godzero> was listening to an old lugradio last night with shuttleworth and had a messed up dreem... spaceships, microsoft stealing children's toys...
<narg> 1gig of ram isnt all that nice when you have a memory leak like that...
<othomas> heh
<godzero> don't fall asleep at the 'puter
<godzero> 587? damn, that's xorg territory
<`Nomad> I managed to reverse my stupid move from earlier, I grabbed the output from the apt-get remove command and made a script with it to re-install all
<`Nomad> so far so good
<`Nomad> hope it works  :)
<godzero> a true linux hacker
<othomas> 'Nomad good deal
<`Nomad> never be root when so sleepy as I was... !!! :)
<narg> I've done things like that before, so I run a cron job to run 'dpkg --list > /root/packages'
<narg> heh
<narg> saved me once or twice ;)
<`Nomad> hehe, not bad
<narg> well, I got a math test and a random us history slough test tomorrow
<narg> I should hit the sack
<narg> nite all :)
<othomas> niters
<godzero> 'night
<othomas> oops time to re-install beer
<nalioth> othomas: go for an upgrade, dont buy the cheap stuff
<`Nomad> gnight
<othomas> install complete, you clse this window..love it..:)
<godzero> I just installed from the newest build today... lots to setup..
<othomas> 501?
<godzero> some how I messed up the kdm theme.. don't know how
<othomas> send it back to defaults and start over
<godzero> "/kubuntu/install/current
<godzero> no, it's ok.. just have no idea how it got changed
<Phily> narg: How can it be random slough test
<othomas> Phily, you would think of that..<grin>
<Phily> Is my text bold if so you can kill me
<godzero> whats a slough?
<othomas> hahah, not here
<Phily> godzero: Wetland
<jaydes> hi
<othomas> hi jaydes
<jaydes> helo
<jaydes> ctc?
<godzero> is that a british thing like prat?
<godzero> phily
<jaydes> huh?
<jaydes> hey!
<Phily> godzero: Have a look http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Slough
<jaydes> thomas
<Phily> brb for smoke
<othomas> jaydes, yes
<jaydes> i do'nt understand!clear it up!
<jaydes> ctc?
<othomas> a proxy like server for linux
<jaydes> wat?
<jaydes> hi jeezis
<Jeezis> hello
<jaydes> asl?
<jaydes> plz
<othomas> with IBM..CTC stands for Client Tech Center
<Jeezis> jaydes: is this efnet? :-p
<othomas> irc net
<jaydes> yap
<crimsun> heh, I almost worked @CTC
<crimsun> ended up in the blue buildings, though, thank goodness
<jaydes> wat i mean is care to chat
<Jeezis> sure, why not
<Jeezis> 19/m/usa
<othomas> ohhh.this is the help channel for Kubuntu
<jaydes> ows?
<Jeezis> pa
<jaydes> wat pa/
<Jeezis> pennsylvania
<alexandros> can someone pleasse tell if backports are up?
<jaydes> othomas:asl plz
<jaydes> jeezis:stil stud?
<Jeezis> jaydes: i should be, but i took a year off, working as a grunt for a company called jlg
<othomas> this is not a general chat channel jaydes
<jaydes> so?
<jaydes> u dont care
<Jeezis> othomas: sorry, i know this is a help channel
<othomas> kk
<jaydes> jeezis:topic?
<godzero> jeezis: you're only 19? I though you were at least 2000... hrm
<Jeezis> heh, you know how it goes
<jaydes> godzero:funny hahaha
<Bicchi> need some help with firefox.
<othomas> Bicchi, what's up?
<Bicchi> firefox is not displaying the fonts correctly
<Bicchi> like the fonts are small and some other things are really big
<Bicchi> not sure why i haven't mess with it
<Bicchi> i was setting up a dual monitor systems and now that i got that working firefox is not displaying things right
<Bicchi> any help?
<godzero> um, I think kde's fonts are bigger, so the firefox fonts look smaller (no joke)
<othomas> go into edit-prefs-fonts and set them to be static
<othomas> in other words don't use the pages fonts
<godzero> I'm at 1400x1050 and all the kde fonts are huge
<Bicchi> static ? i do not see that
<Bicchi> you mean allways use my fonts?
<othomas> i am at 1240 and fires defaults are tiny
<othomas> yup
<Bicchi> that didn't do anything
<othomas> you can also change the font by hitting CTRL-+ or CTRL-minus in firefox
<Phily> I'm at 640x400 and everything is huge
<othomas> have to restart to see the effect
<godzero> there's a firefox plugin I used to love, it puts  "A+ a- a=" icons on the toolbar for font zooming
<Bicchi> no i fixed it
<Phily> The trash takes a quarter of my screen (green monochrome)
<othomas> heh phily..I hate when that happens
<Bicchi> othomas: it was the display resolution inside firefox
<othomas> <smile> cool bicchy
<Bicchi> godzero: i finally got dual head working
<godzero> Phily: so you got rid of your old CGA card?
<othomas> oops bicchi too..sorry
<Phily> godzero: I finally got some money and put an 80 character card in my Apple II e
<godzero> Bicchi: I gathered that... great... post you xorg.conf somewhere
<othomas> heh
<lwells> HI all
<othomas> hi lwells
<Phily> godzero: These have a high street price especially since the card can only be found at auction houses
<godzero> Phily: So you're not using that vic=20 anymore? You're so bleeding edge
<lwells> How can i find out about the cron jobs
<Bicchi> godzero: i am going to clean it up a little then i am going to post it on the ubuntuforums for others too see including the video card info and all the shit
<godzero> bicchi: great
<nalioth> <gasp> what language! i never! heh
<godzero> Phily: serious 'bout the Apple 2 card?
<Phily> godzero: Its got a fill rate of 3/4 pixel a second using opengl (software(
<Phily> godzero: what about the apple 2 r card
<godzero> that 80 char card.. guess you were joking
<lwells> what are the commands to run the cron jobs
<godzero> Iwells: cron
<othomas> cron as root
<Phily> godzero: nope in the old days if you apple ii e had 40 char wide screen to get 80 (for text processing) you had to buy an Addison card
<othomas> except if it's running you get a "file in use" error
<Phily> oops add-on card
<lwells> what about anacron
<godzero> the iic had em built in
<godzero> Phily: I remeber the apple ] [ series pretty well, but I was a c=64 guy
<godzero> I'm an old fart (35)
<Phily> godzero: I too had C64 also an Amiga A500 which still works
<godzero> my 2 amy500s died :(
<Phily> godzero: I just turned 30
<godzero> loved the amiga... friggen sweet machine
<Phily> godzero: Amiga's where way ahead of their time
<godzero> when commodore died, there was nowhere to go, pcs sucked hard, apples couldn't multitask propper... wasn't till linux we had something to be proud of again
<Phily> godzero: The Amiga was the computer I owned and used the longest, if you calculate a payback from the thing you cannot get more bang for your money
<Phily> godzero: Today you change hardware faster than u buy a new pair of jeans
<godzero> I figured it out once, I computed more cycles in 1 week on this machine than those 2 a500s did in thier whole lifes
<Phily> Anyway see u all got to get some sleep before work [1:20 Eastern time] 
<godzero> bye
<godzero> Iwells: what did you want to cron?
<lwells> just run them i suppose
<lwells> i turn my laptop off at night
<lwells> they run in the middle of night right?
<godzero> ya
<godzero> you can set it
<lwells> is there a log 
<godzero> yes
<lwells> i should probably buy a book huh
<lwells> just hard to know these things
<godzero> there's alot to learn
<lwells> it is fun though
<lwells> i was so frustrated with windows
<godzero> 100% agree
<lwells> do you recommend any good books?
<godzero> linux  gives you somuch to do
<godzero> not off the top of my head
<godzero> I learned unix off and on for 20 years
<nalioth> uncle google can point you to cron howtos
<lwells> i have been on it for like 10 days
<nalioth> although i usually leave my box running and have the screen depower
<lwells> just not convident to leave my laptop running
<godzero> you want it to auto power off?
<lwells> sure, how do i do that
<godzero> set a cron job to "poweroff"
<lwells> hi again, i tried it , nothing
<godzero> hey
<godzero> kcron
<lwells> yep, that is what i used
<godzero> "init 0" 
<lwells> on the program like i used poweroff
<lwells> on the program line i put "init 0"?
<godzero> poweroff should work, but if not init 0 should work
<godzero> yes
<lwells> k, put that, should turn off in 2 min
<lwells> when do the normal cron jobs run anyway
<godzero> init 0=off, 1=recovery, 3=commandline, 5=norma turn on, 6=reboot
<godzero> depends on how they're set
<godzero> most nightly
<lwells> huh, did not turn the computer off
<godzero> run as root
<lwells> so, i should put sudo init 0?
<godzero> no, sudo kcron
<lwells> oh run the program under root
<godzero> yes
<godzero> then the init 0 will run as root
<godzero> sudo init 0 would countdown, then ask for password
<lwells> does it matter what catergory i put it in?
<godzero> ?
<lwells> when i run kcron as root it has many different jobs and catagories
<godzero> oh
<lwells> i guess it should be under the root section
<godzero> im launching it so i can see what you see
<lwells> ok
<godzero> um, where ever it looks good
<lwells> did it, hopefully in 4 min it will shut down
<lwells> i just now need to know when the maintenance programs run
<godzero> most are at night, not sure about kubuntu
<godzero> nothing you haveto worry about
<lwells> just want to make sure the computer turns off after the normal cron jobs
<godzero> looks like they run daily, not at a defined time
<lwells> ok cool
<lwells> this is just so fun
<godzero> about that time?
<lwells> huh still did not work, funny huh
<godzero> hrm
<godzero> oh, you set minutes?
<lwells> i did
<lwells> i changed it again, used poweroff instead
<godzero> that = 12:00 am +minutes
<godzero> not what you want
<lwells> why
<godzero> check "run every day", then in hours pick one, then in minutes, pick one... it will shut down at that time
<lwells> i did
<godzero> it isn't a relative setting
<lwells> and used poweroff as the program
<lwells> did not work anyway
<godzero> did you set the "run as root" at the top?
<lwells> at the top of kcron?
<godzero> yes looks like "run as {box}"
<godzero> put root in the box
<lwells> so put "run as {root} poweroff" ?
<MrFaber> hi all
<godzero> run as: [root]  ... program: [init 0] 
<godzero> hi
<godzero> or program: [poweroff] 
<lwells> ok, i will do that one
<lwells> ok, now in 4 min, lets see again
<godzero> k
* godzero crosses fingers
<lwells> you cant set anything to turn the computer on in the morning?
<godzero> hrm... no, the OS isn't booted
<lwells> that is kind of what i figured
<godzero> I can think of ways to do it
<lwells> i saw something about a way a mac can do htat, but not sure here
<godzero> but it involves another pc, and a network
<lwells> yea that makes sense
<lwells> here we go, almost time
<godzero> ?
<lwells> nope
<godzero> sorry
<godzero> brb
<lwells> i can hear the hard drive spin, so i think it is trying, just not set up right i guess
<lwells> well i need to get going, good night and thanks for the help
<frank23> I rebooted and lost my kde preferences such as background and file associations. why is that?
<hussam> Kaffeine 0.7 on breezy keeps crashing terribly. Is there an alternative program that also uses win32 codecs?
<hussam> also it has to use xine
<transgress> kaffeine normally uses xine... and yes... totem-xine does... mplayer can... 
<hussam> transgress: I'm using kaffeine on breezy with xine and win32 codecs but it crashes whenever I open a file
<pc22> what does it mean with control center here: http://kudos.berlios.de/kf/kisimlar/pkglist.html#samba because i cant find control center in KMenu
<transgress> hussam: herm, don't have that problem... but i just answered your other question... totem-xine uses them, and so does mplayer...
<hussam> transgress: both are gtk right?
<Firetech> hussam: try Codeine. http://kde-apps.org/content/show.php?content=17161
<Firetech> it uses xine and mostly is more stable than Kaffeine
<hussam> Thanks, I'll try that
<pc22> hi firetech
<pc22> transgress, you familiar with my problem?
<aftertaf> mornfall:  u there man? got a backtrace for ya ;)
<nalioth> aftertaf: you chasing someone across the matrix?
<delmonico> hi :) what package contains this mini-filesharing-webserver in kde's kicker?
<_ivan> 
<mornfall> here
<ndazza> wow, i didn't even know i could display those characters...
<othomas> hhi all
<boerjesl> I tried to install the latest Opera 8.5 ..I get dependency problem:
<boerjesl> ow, I have checked my lib files and it appears that the version I have is libstdc++.so.6
<boerjesl> Is this an instance of my distro being too new for the software? Is there a way to replac
<boerjesl> oops
<boerjesl> wait
<boerjesl> that wasn'tit
<boerjesl>  /usr/lib/opera/8.50-20050916.6/opera: error while loading shared libraries: libstdc++.so.6: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<boerjesl> where can I get libstdc++.so.6 ?
<amu> install opensource software :)
<boerjesl> I have
<amu> gimme the sourcecode of opera i'll fix your problem 
<boerjesl> I installed it from a deb
<boerjesl> you want the tar?
<boerjesl> http://opera.com/download/linux.html?platform=linux&x=86&y=27
<BlankB> boerjesl: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=40467 is any of this info helpful?
<amu> yep or a source.deb 
<boerjesl> source.deb ?
<boerjesl> sorry, I'm not a newbie but I'm not a pro either
<boerjesl> BlankB: no, I don't think so. That's what I used, and it's for the old one
<amu> a source deb is orig.tgz + deb diff  
<boerjesl> amu: sorry, I don't quite follow
<boerjesl> deb diff?
<amu> boerjesl: see ex. http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/a/a52dec/
<amu> you have different {arch}.deb a  a52dec_0.7.4-1.diff.gz and  a52dec_0.7.4.orig.tar.gz
<amu> with the a52dec_0.7.4-1.diff.gz and a52dec_0.7.4.orig.tar.gz you can build the deb
<boerjesl> where?
<amu> that was for a52dec, now point me to the sources of opera and i'll build you a fixed debian package 
<boerjesl> only stuff they give is this: http://opera.com/download/linux.html?platform=linux&x=86&y=27
<amu> looks like opera is fucking closed software :) better use mozilla or konqueror  
<boerjesl> problem solved. 8.5 works now. went to synaptic and installed libstdc++6
<BlankB> boerjesl: now go add what you did to that howto.
<BlankB> I tried opera just then using the version 8.5 that was made for debian woody. It seemed to work ok.
<compagnons> t
<othomas> test
<burepe> I got a crashing synaptic and kynaptic. Can someone rec
<burepe> oops
<burepe> recommend a way to go about fixing this
<zxsykco> What is wrong?
<zxsykco> burepe: What is wrong?
<zxsykco> Free! Tacos for everyone!
<burepe> The programs blink in the task bar and vanish,
<burepe> Crash
<zxsykco> I'm not sure I would need more info.
<zxsykco> I don't think my gung-fu is up to par.
<BlankB> burepe: what happens when you run them from a shell. do you get any error messages.?
<burepe> hold on
<burepe> It says "sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 restart"
<BlankB> what did you type to get that?
<burepe> Sorry
<burepe> that is wrong
<burepe> KCrash: Application 'kynaptic' crashing...
<burepe> thats what it says
<burepe> It says "kynaptic has caused  signal 11 (SIGSEGV)" in the KDE crash handler
<burepe> wait, this popped up "Error: "/tmp/kde-burepe" is owned by uid 1000 instead of uid 0.
<burepe> Link points to "/tmp/kde-root"
<BlankB> when was the last reboot?
<burepe> a few min ago
<burepe> maybe I should just restart. But I was having other programs crash like firefox. so I thought the problem was more serious
<burepe> I will do a restart and see what happens.
<BlankB> when it comes back see if /tmp/ has been cleared.
<burepe> synptic said "Segmentation fault"
<BlankB> that sounds bad...esp if you are having problems with other apps.
<zxsykco> you got owned?
<zxsykco> Oops.
<zxsykco> I think a nice reinstall would be a good idea...
<zxsykco> Just a suggestion.
<zxsykco> Unless you've already tried that!
<BlankB> better than a re-install is restore from last backup. 8)
<zxsykco> Backup? In kubuntu?
<zxsykco> Your pulling my leg!
<verden01> hey
<BlankB> I am always amazed that people never consider it.
<zxsykco> I prefer virtual filesystem overlays!!
<zxsykco> Ofcourse I usually don't use them as I'm lazy!
<verden01> i haven't used kubuntu for a while, is 5.10 preview much different to hoary?
* BlankB belives in partimage.
<zxsykco> Yes, indeed.
<verden01> anyone
<zxsykco> I'd wait until october 13 before using it.
<verden01> cool
* BlankB is waiting.
<zxsykco> as am I.
<verden01> i've been using FC4  for a while and its great but it would be good to get back to a Debian based system
<BlankB> verden01: is it because of deb/apt verses rpm?
<zxsykco> I have slackware 10.1, suse 9.1, gentoo, phlak 0.30, and cl2.5 installed currently.
<verden01> yeah and debian just works 
<zxsykco> Along with winders, pleh.
<BlankB> I switched from suse to kubuntu because of apt. 
<verden01> i've used Libranet for a long time but i think kubuntu will be the distro to use in the future
<BlankB> hope so. I have really enjoyed it. Much easier to keep up to date than something on rpm.
<verden01> apt is a great tool and synaptic is good for people who don't want to do command line stuff
<pc22> how do i share my printer to others?
<BlankB> pc22: need more info. What would connect to it other kubuntu boxes or windows boxes?
<pc22> ubuntu and windows?
<pc22> is it possible?
<BlankB> dunno about windows. I only have kubuntu installed on all my machines and they share 1 printer.
<BlankB> im sure to have windows print to it you would have to do something with samba.
<pc22> what about kubuntu? how do i configure them?
<BlankB> On the machine with the printer. You will use the Printing manager. From there you can do Print Server->Configure Server
<BlankB> you want to make sure that under security that you allow machines to connect from your network.
<pc22> and?
<BlankB> then add that printer based on the urI to other machines.
<pc22> Some options were not recognized by this configuration tool. They will be left untouched and you won't be able to change them.
<pc22> configfileperm = 0600
<pc22> runasuser = Yes
<pc22> include = cupsd-browsing.conf
<pc22> when i clicked the clicked the configure: 
<BlankB> it aint perfect.
<BlankB> here is what I did you may want to do it in a more secure way:
<BlankB> under security -> locations -> root i hit edit.
<BlankB> then i hit add and told it allow with 192.168.99.*
<BlankB> cause 192.168.99.0 is my local network.
<BlankB> yours is probably different.
<BlankB> I did the same thing under print jobs.
<BlankB> The machine that my printer is on has a static ip so on the machine I wanted to print from I added a printer with this uri:   ipp://192.168.99.50:631/printers/HL1440
<BlankB> !faq
<ubotu> I guess faq is The Ubuntu FAQ Guide: select System -> Help (in Breezy)
<othomas> corned beef hash and eggs...hmmmm
<St^Anger^19m> hey guys...I've got a very old machine: 486 Dx4 120Mhz with 16Mb of ram...it currently runs Windows 3.11 but I never really use it. I'd like to try some small linux on it...any suggestions?
<Tm_T> dsl
<Tm_T> Damn Small Linux
<othomas> look up "live cd+linux on google..there are several smal distros to try
<Tm_T> actually my only choice in this case
<St^Anger^19m> thanks
<St^Anger^19m> thank Tm_T and thanks othomas :)
<aftertaf> but there'll be not much fun to be had in X..... :/
<Tm_T> btw that's not that old pc
<othomas> coyote is pretty good too
<Tm_T> I have 486 in use
<Tm_T> dx2 20Mhz
<Tm_T> "rrrrrockett!!"
<othomas> heh
<kartug> hi @ all
<St^Anger^19m> i currently have office suite etc etc on my win3.11
<othomas> hi kartug
<aftertaf> hehe :D
<St^Anger^19m> will i have the same stuff on dsl?
<Tm_T> uhm
<Tm_T> well, there's nano? ;--P
<kartug> hey i was wondering something bout grub bootsplash...anybody know their way around there?
<othomas> no 16 meg can't run X
<St^Anger^19m> :(
<kartug> greetz nxv_ :)
<kartug> Anybody know what this "message" file is for grub bootloader?
<kartug> I tried to install a splash for it and supposedly I only have to replace that file (instead of changing the conf like I did for the splash i currently use)
<nxv_> hi kartug 
<kartug> nxv_:  hey you know anything bout grub bootsplash? I have one installed and it works but I want to change it...install says something about a message file
<MrFaber> Are there plans to replace the framebuffer ubuntu logo with one of kubuntu?
<MrFaber> And use blue style instead of orange/brown?
<othomas> mine uses blue
<othomas> oh, your talking breezy, sorry
<MrFaber> othomas: yes
<MrFaber> It is only a gimmick and not important but it would look great :)
<othomas> uhhuh
<MrFaber> another point is that the multimedia keys of my Dell inspiron aren't recognized automatically in breezy kubuntu but in ubuntu without interaction
<MrFaber> It is no big deal to configure keyboard but it is one of the biggest points of ubuntu that it runs out of the box normally :)
<MrFaber> at least for me
<fluffybunny_> hello Kamping_Kaiser 
<Kamping_Kaiser> hi fluffybunny_ :)
<othomas> kubuntu live works fine but install fails to recognize the usb drives
<MrFaber> And why need metapaket kubuntu-desktop the paket koffice-data when koffice isn't installed?
<MrFaber> othomas: this is fixed if you update
<fluffybunny_> my days in kubuntu are limited - my install is so broken, i am either going to have to wipe and reinstall, or wipe and install gentoo (cause I have a local gentoo bloke who can help) :(
<othomas> hi K_K and FB
<MrFaber> But you can't with live cd :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> hi othomas
<fluffybunny_> othomas: hey
<othomas> well, hoary works fine so hanging in there waiting
<fluffybunny_> every time i boot up, i log in... 5 minutes later, I'm still waiting, and then I get returned to the login screen, which then works on the seond time around
<othomas> eck
<fluffybunny_> needless to say, its very annoying
<fluffybunny_> :)
<othomas> guess you need to go do toilet etc, on first go, eh?
<fluffybunny_> and i don't know whats gone wrong or how to fix it
<othomas> heh..sorry had to say it
<fluffybunny_> yes - wake up, boot, login, go make a cup of tea... drink the tea, login again
<othomas> are the drives  running while itr doe this Flu?
<othomas> <who typed that?>
<fluffybunny_> uhm, i can't say that i've noticed othomas (next time, i will look for the blinking light and make a note)
<othomas> just wondering if it was doing hardware stuff
<fluffybunny_> this didn't used to be a problem
<fluffybunny_> is a new problem
<fluffybunny_> newish
<fluffybunny_> (about a week or so)
<othomas> oh, with same install..
<burepe>  BlankB: I still got the kynaptic synaptic crashing problem. same symptoms. Recommendatios?
<fluffybunny_> othomas: well... i did update a few things (synaptic)... but I also installed a few new things, played around in the boot scripts 
<fluffybunny_> othomas: I think I broke somethign
<fluffybunny_> othomas: and I can't find a list of default boot scripts so I can switch on whatever I switched off... :(
<MrFaber> burepe: I wouldn't use kynaptic at all, it is not good. Synaptic is much mor better.
<MrFaber> burepe: when does it crash?
<burepe> when it starts
<MrFaber> Kynaptic and Synaptic too?
<burepe> I do the password, it blinks in the task bar and crash
<burepe> yes
<MrFaber> But all other sudo tasks work?
<burepe> for example what?
<burepe> give me one to run
<MrFaber> hm
<MrFaber> just a test
<MrFaber> open console
<MrFaber> and give in
<MrFaber> sudo synaptic
<MrFaber> maybe you have luck :)
<burepe> crash
<MrFaber> What is the error message?
<burepe> Segmentation fault
<MrFaber> burepe: start user manager
<burepe> for synaptic
<MrFaber> you need sudo fir it too
<MrFaber> under System
<MrFaber> called KUser
<burepe> KCrash: Application 'kynaptic' crashing...
<burepe>  for kynaptic
<MrFaber> Does kuser works?
<burepe> yeah
<burepe> yeah/
<burepe> What now?
<kartug> hey sorry but i gotte ask again...anybody know their way around Grub?
<MrFaber> maybe your debian database is damaged
<burepe> really
<burepe> that sucks
<MrFaber> kartug: lilo?
<MrFaber> burepe: does apt-get works?
<MrFaber> If you install something with apt-get?
<burepe> Give me a program to install
<Chambers`> hey guys, where do we post problems with the latest beta live cd?
<burepe> i don't really know any 
<MrFaber> sudo apt-get install mozilla-thunderbird
<MrFaber> :)
<burepe> cool
<Chambers`> cause it keeps disabling my wireless connection for some reason
<kartug> nope :)...grub boot loader 
<burepe> Segmentation faulty Tree... 50%
<kartug> :)
<MrFaber> Chambers, have you updated your system?
<kartug> just got a general question
<MrFaber> burepe: that's the problem
<Chambers`> MrFaber: I'm just running the LiveCD
<MrFaber> Chambers, many things have been fixed
<MrFaber> e.g. usb sticks doesn't work with it
<MrFaber> but after update it works fine
<Chambers`> 5.4 release candidate livecd
<Chambers`> ok, i will run the update
<MrFaber> burepe: Ask an expert how to update or repair database. I am no debian expert :)
<MrFaber> Chambers`: you can't with live CD afaik
<Chambers`> oh wait..lol, i can't run the update cause my network cards are disabled..lol
<MrFaber> You have to download 80 MB or something like that
<MrFaber> LOL
<Chambers`> guess i'll wait for another livecd :P
<MrFaber> Chambers`: maybe for the final one :)
<burepe> Segmentation faulty Tree... 50%?
<Chambers`> exactly :)
<MrFaber> burepe: it seems that you package database is damaged but I have no clue how to update since I am new to debian
<MrFaber> maybe google can help you or someone in this or #ubuntu channel
<burepe> Could it be caused by the extra repositories that I added from the unofficial ubuntu starter guide?
<MrFaber> I don't know
<Chambers`> do the devs plan to include support for volume buttons on laptops?  I have a volume up/down/mute button that doesn't work with the livecd
<burepe> Do you think I should just reinstall or try to fix it
<MrFaber> Chambers`: it works
<burepe> ?
<MrFaber> at least with ubunut Chambers` 
<MrFaber> Chambers`: which laptop do you have?
<Chambers`> and the volume bar in the systray comes up when the buttons are used?
<MrFaber> burepe: I would try to fix it
<MrFaber> burepe: Ubuntu is not windows :)
<Chambers`> it's a Compaq Presario 1.4 Centrino
<MrFaber> burepe: I don't know how but it shouldn't be to hard
<burepe> what do you mean?
<burepe> I have a crashing firefox too
<burepe> any suggestions on that
<MrFaber> burepe: ask someone who have some debian experience and I am sure that he can help you to repair your database in some seconds or minutes :)
<burepe> ok
<burepe> cool thanks
<MrFaber> burepe: or maybe google
<MrFaber> burepe: np
<MrFaber> Chambers`: you use live cd?
<Chambers`> MrFaber: yes i do
<MrFaber> You can set your keys under System Settings
<McScruff> lo
<Chambers`> really?
<Chambers`> let me try
<MrFaber> than Regional
<McScruff> i have just installed kxdocker, but how do i get it to run :S
<MrFaber> Chambers`: than keyboard layout
<MrFaber> Why are there two Chambers? :O
<MrFaber> that is annoying :)
<Chambers`> i'm at work with this one, the other is at home :)
<MrFaber> LOL
<Chambers`> so what else do I do?  I don't know what these volume buttons are (it just has volume on the key)  not really sure what button combinations they do when pressed
<MrFaber> Ok, Chambers, found it?
<Chambers`> maybe
<MrFaber> you have to choose your keyboard modell
<Chambers`> ahh
<Chambers`> how cool, i never knew this existed
<MrFaber> it works with my Inspiron Laptop
<Chambers`> it works
<Chambers`> you rock!
<MrFaber> With ubuntu it works out of the box but I think that they will fix it
<Chambers`> thanks so much :)
<MrFaber> np, someone helped me too with it some days ago
<nxv_> i have gtk-sharp2-examples installed, but i cant find those examples only changelog under /usr/share/doc/
<Chambers`> does a bar come up for you when you raise volume?
<MrFaber> yes
<Chambers`> cause i pressed mute and it says "mute on"  but when i raise volume nothing comes up
<apokryphos> No more ads for Opera, ever! Wow.
<Chambers`> apokryphos: what do you mean?
<MrFaber> You have to unmute it I think
<Chambers`> i did unmute
<apokryphos> Chambers-: http://www.opera.com/pressreleases/en/2005/09/20/
<nxv_> how do i find out which files where in a packages i installed?
<MrFaber> Chambers`: both works for me, unmute and increase sound while muted
<abdeslam> hi every1
<Chambers`> hmm...wierd
<MrFaber> Chambers`: but the live cd seems to have some serious bugs
<Chambers`> i will try a different keyboard layout
<MrFaber> Chambers`: I wouldn't if you keys work
<Chambers`> yeah, plus it's a release candidate also
<MrFaber> it seems to be a softwar problem
<abdeslam> can some1 help me with this kopete?
<nxv_> afaik those speacial buttons for sound brightness etc need acpi to work 
<nxv_> keyboard layouts only help with deadkey problems
<Chambers`> does kde have a mount/unmount administration gui?
<MrFaber> nxv_ no
<nxv_> and u can use xev to test if extrabuttons on your notebook like for mail internet etc are recognized by xserver
<MrFaber> it just a defination problem
<MrFaber> but I have to go
<MrFaber> bbl
<kartug> hmm...not my day today :s...ok last try...anyone here who can help me with a trivial Grub question?
<Chambers`> linux needs to adopt the idea of Apple's dmg files, that would fix the headache of installing stuff
<nalioth_zZz> Chambers`: each method has it's pros and cons
<Chambers`> true, Apple's method can really eat up hdd space
<Chambers`> because it doesn't care if a certain library is already installed
<Chambers`> because it's already in the dmg
<nxv_> which apt command shows me which files are included in a package?
<burepe> MrFaber: I am stupid. It was as simple as apt-get update. live and learn, right?
<Kejk_PL> nxv_: try packages.ubuntu.com
<slow-motion> hallo
<nxv_> Kejk_PL: i did, but it is in backports: gtk-sharp2-examples is the package name
<nxv_> hi slow-motion 
<slow-motion> hi nxv_ 
<Kejk_PL> nxv_: I forgot apt- command, I'm using "mc" and kpackage for it
<nxv_> mc = midnight commander?
<apokryphos> yuck :D
<Kejk_PL> nxv_: yes
<burepe> can someone tell me how to install firefox? I added extra repositories from the unofficial ubuntu starter guide 5.04, but I keep getting errors that the file doesn't exist.
<aftertaf> kartug:  what is your trivial pursuit grub question?
<aftertaf> burepe:  what des apt-cache search firefox give you?
<Kejk_PL> nxv_: dpkg --contents file.deb
<aftertaf> s/Des/does
<Kejk_PL> dpkg -L package   # show files of package
<Kejk_PL> nxv_: dpkg -L package   # show files of package
<apokryphos> burepe: you don't need to add any extra repositories. Make sure you disable backports, then sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude install mozilla-firefox
<nxv_> Kejk_PL: thx a lot
<Kejk_PL> nxv_:  NP, BTW, I found it on google and in man pages :)
<nxv_> i was to focused on the apt-cache manpage
<nxv_> and already started updating apt-file
<nxv_> but apt-file is for finding the package in which a file is some other prog needs
<Kejk_PL> nxv_: hehe, it was my first thought too :P
<nxv_> don't know if it works the other way round
<Kejk_PL> I was surprised too by using dpkg
<burepe> apokryphos: how do I disable backports and what are they?
<apokryphos> burepe: backports is a repository; you disable it by commenting it out in /etc/apt/sources.list. Just put a # in front of them
<burepe> I mean how is it different from a normal repository? What is its function?
<nxv_> backports are newer versions of progs not already in the stable branch
<nxv_> some one build them to work with the libs in the current release
<nxv_> so u could use programms without having to switch to testin/unstable
<burepe> ok thanks
<arele> nass
<burepe> apokryphos: Thanks. what is aptitude exactly? Also, firefox installed but it is crashing, any suggestions?
<apokryphos> burepe: aptitude is just another front-end to apt; like apt-get, but with a few differences. You can use whichever you like, really. 
<apokryphos> it's "crashing"?
<burepe> yeah blip in the task bar with the bouncing thing and nothing
<burepe> and then nothing I mean
<apokryphos> burepe: this has happened multiple times? But the installation went ok? No errors?
<apokryphos> What's the exact version of the package?
<burepe> sudo aptitude install mozilla-firefox
<burepe> I am not sure
<burepe> how do I check the version?
<apokryphos> burepe: dpgk -l|grep mozilla-firefox
<burepe> this is the error
<burepe> burepe@gikochinai:~$ sudo firefox
<burepe> You should really not run firefox through sudo WITHOUT the -H option.
<burepe> Anyway, I'll do as if you did use the -H option.
<burepe> Xlib: connection to ":0.0" refused by server
<burepe> Xlib: No protocol specified
<burepe> (firefox-bin:7934): Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display:
<burepe> burepe@gikochinai:~$                          
<apokryphos> burepe: don't paste in here; you should use a pastebin.
<apokryphos> Why the heck are you running firefox with sudo? =)
<burepe> to try to find the error
<burepe> This is new to me
<apokryphos> that would certainly only produce more errors; you only ever run things with sudo when you want to use root priveleges
<apokryphos> burepe: let me know the version number, then run plain firefox in a terminal, and pastebin the output of it
<aftertaf> burepe:  we all learn sth new every day..... :D
<burepe> it says the command you gave me doesn't exist
<apokryphos> You didn't put it in correctly then :)
<burepe> copy and paste
<burepe>  dpgk -l|grep mozilla-firefox
<apokryphos> gah, typo
<apokryphos> dpkg -l|grep firefox
<burepe> it just returns
<burepe> no output
<burepe> where do I find a pastebin
<aftertaf> !paste
<ubotu> hmm... paste is please use http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/ or #flood to paste large amounts of text
<apokryphos> mozilla-firefox is more specific, if you put it in that command, but doesn't really matter
<burepe> i did firefox alone and the profile manager came up
<apokryphos> burepe: close other instances of firefox first of course
<burepe> there are none that I know of
<apokryphos> ps aux|grep firefox   to see if any are running
<burepe> system process says one is running
<burepe> i just killed it
<burepe> dpkg -l|grep firefox and mozilla-firefox just return. no out put. when I run firefox from the command line the choose user profile dialog comes up. And it appears that there was no other occurance running before I started it. If I run firefox from the menu nothing happens.
<apokryphos> they *do* give output
<burepe> It says that the defaut profile is in use, so I tried to make another profile and run that and it just disappeared.
<burepe> dpkg -l|grep firefox and mozilla-firefox just return. no out put. when I run firefox from the command line the choose user profile dialog comes up. And it appears that there was no other occurance running before I started it. If I run firefox from the menu nothing happens./
<burepe> oops
<burepe> Japanese keyboard
<burepe> Where do I find that output?
<apokryphos> burepe: please pastebin the output of dpkg -l|grep mozilla-firefox
<burepe> nothing happens
<burepe> it just returns.
<burepe>  to burepe@gikochinai:~$
<apokryphos> burepe: are you on hoary?
<burepe> yes
<burepe> 5.04
<apokryphos> dpkg -l displays the list of packages, grepping it limits it to mozilla-firefox
<apokryphos> you'd only get no output if you didn't have mozilla-firefox installed
<burepe> the profile manager comes up and I watched it install
<apokryphos> burepe: you sure you didn't install this from their site or something?
<burepe> I had the repositories that came in the install and I added the extra repositories from the unofficial userguide
<apokryphos> gah
<apokryphos> !ubuntuguide
<ubotu> well, ubuntuguide is out of date, breaks PCs and doesn't explain anything. The official FAQ Guide, which is based on ubuntuguide will soon be the help menu in Breezy. For more information see !faq.
<burepe> ok
<burepe> I used it months ago and it made everying easier
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol. ubotu owns ubuntuguide :D
<burepe> so what should i do?
<apokryphos> in all the wrong ways 8)
<burepe> ha
<Kamping_Kaiser> !tell Kamping_Kaiser about faq
<apokryphos> burepe: apt-cache show mozilla-firefox|grep version
<apokryphos> burepe: apt-cache show mozilla-firefox|grep Version
<apokryphos> (uppercase is important)
<burepe> I sent it to the paste bin
<apokryphos> link?
<burepe> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2374
<apokryphos> burepe: pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list
<burepe> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2375
<burepe> there it is 
<burepe> do you think I screwed my system? I've been having various problems. Especially with Gnome.
<apokryphos> burepe: disable the two lines with hoary-updates, then sudo apt-get remove mozilla-firefox && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install mozilla-firefox
<burepe> worked like a charm. thank you so much.
<apokryphos> cool
<burepe> I installed a lot of stuff with thoes repostitories. If I have problems with other applications should I just follow the steps that you gave me? in install update  and reinstall?
<apokryphos> Nah
<apokryphos> They're generally ok; just the firefox is a known problem
<burepe> oh 
<burepe> I have been having problems with gnome. should I do that one?
<burepe> I also tried installing apache2 and mysql from the unofficial users guide. Do you think that might become a problem?
<apokryphos> Nope
<apokryphos> I'm not sure how they tried to install it
<apokryphos> It's pretty standard though; just install apache2 package
<burepe> They didn't go over to well so I was like "uh oh"
<burepe> Thans again for your help.
<apokryphos> burepe: running gnome there is a pretty big bug though; did the ubuntuguide advise that? ;-)
<burepe> no
<burepe> the guide is for gnome so it is tricky sometimes since I have a kde install
<apokryphos> burepe: /topic =)
<burepe> What do you mean?
<apokryphos> burepe: there's a Kubuntu FAQ =)
<burepe> really
<burepe> ?
<burepe> I didn't know that. Is that out of date too?
<apokryphos> it's better :D
<burepe> You said that there was going to be a new one for breezy. When does that come out and if I use it am I gonna mess stuff up?
<burepe> is this the right faq http://kudos.berlios.de/kf/kf1.html
<burepe> very nice. really, thanks again
<apokryphos> yeah
<Pyf> i just installed php and apache and all that jazz, how do i set up a database and give myself a database username etc....?
<verwilst> Pyf: phpmyadmin is cool for that
<Pyf> cheers
<chx> after mv * I got -bash: /bin/mv: Argument list too long
<chx> any ideas of how to move a few files fast?
<zAo^> what is an EASY program to make websites?
<zAo^> with some templates or so
<libben> sup all
<arentie> Is there a way to install Xen on Kubuntu?  If so, how?
<op> Is there a way to reformat one of my ntfs drive into a fat32 drive in linux without loosing the data
<chase> hay, can anyone tell me what the address is for kubuntus APT source? i know there is an uptodate KDE running somewhere but i dont know the apt-get source?
<BlankB> op: make a backup. Its the only way to be safe.
<op> okay then how do i format the drive as fat32?
<BlankB> op: I know of no way to go from ntfs to fat32 without wiping the partition at the same time.
<op> that is fine how do i do it with the partition wipe
<op> i can back up the stuff on it
<BlankB> have a look at man mkfs.vfat 
<op> okay thanks
<BlankB> But do make a backup to external media before proceeding. Hate to see you lose anything.
<op> i am making the backup now thanks so much
<sveri> hi, i want to add a kolab resource in the control center under kde resources, but its not available, but after the kolab doc it should be available there, can somebody explain this to me?
<othomas> hi all
<MrFaber> hi all
<jjesse> hello MrFaber 
<MrFaber> hi jjesse 
<MrFaber> Where can I post Feature Requests for Ubuntu?
<apokryphos> MrFaber: on the wiki; go to wiki.ubuntu.com/Kubuntu -- there's a link to the page there
<JabberWokky> Uhhh... dumb question.  If one were to accidently remove apt, is there an easy way to reinstall it?  (That's a lession learned).
<JabberWokky> I can dpkg -i the files I guess, but is there a nice list to go through or pointers anybody can offer?
<MrFaber> apokryphos: thanks
<JabberWokky> (For the record, I was trying to uninstall Adept and reinstall kynaptic)
<apokryphos> hah
<apokryphos> JabberWokky: you'd have to manually dpkg -i I guess
<apokryphos> why would you want to go back to Kynaptic though?
<JabberWokky> Yeah... I just need to figure out what I need to install.  Since I no longer have a nice smart system to figure that out for me.
<JabberWokky> Or aptitude... just something nice to browse through package lists and poke around.
<apokryphos> JabberWokky: check the things it removed
<apokryphos> I doubt it removed a lot; only a few .debs I'd imagine
<JabberWokky> Yup.  I'm working on it, and will likely be able to do it... Iwas checking if there was a backup utility to fix this or even just a document that had the "So, you went and removed apt" instructions.
<JabberWokky> Google isn't helpful when you are looking to "install" "apt"
<apokryphos> I seriously doubt it
<apokryphos> it's not common procedure 8)
<spiral> hi
<JabberWokky> That was painless.
<JabberWokky> I feel bad having asked... installed the one deb, and then apt-get installed the list it told me it had removed.  Thanks for the help anyway.  :)
<JabberWokky> I was expecting a much more involved procedure. 
<apokryphos> haha, nah; good to hear it went ok 8)
<godzero> is the a update notifier for kde?
<seth_k> godzero, there is not to my knowledge.
<godzero> k
<BlankB> will the notifier from ubuntu work in kubuntu?
<seth_k> methinks not... the ubuntu one talks directly to gnome-panel, doesn't it?
<seth_k> I know that an update notifier is in the works for kubuntu
<slow-motion> re
<BlankB> seth_k: what is the one in the works called? I would like to see what state it is in.
<seth_k> BlankB, I don't think it's far enough along to be "in the works" :P I don't think it really exists yet
<BlankB> hehe.. Understood.
<BlankB> should be easy to write.
<seth_k> yay, I finally heard back on getting bumped into the Ubuntu Members group
<seth_k> about time, I was only confirmed in July... :P
<BlankB> can kdialog open something in the 'systray'?
<bazan> I feel my system generaly slow
<bazan> how can I monitor/profile whats happening?
<BlankB> in a shell use top
<godzero> bazan: If you prefer a gui one, ksysgaurd is good too
<BlankB> what steps are invloved in putting an icon in the system tray. I'm looking at kdialog and dcop...am I on the right trail?
<othomas> do you mean add to the panel?
<BlankB> I wanted to see how difficult it would be to write an update notifier and have it show up in the 'system tray'
<othomas> oh ok..no idea there..
<apokryphos> BlankB: you'd use ksystraycmd
<apokryphos> BlankB: check through the KDE Userguide; there's a few quick pointers on it there.
<apokryphos> and some advanced usages, IIRC>
<BlankB> thanks...thats the kind of stuff its hard to search for... I didnt know what the name was. Ive been searching google for 10 mins and didnt run across it.
<apokryphos> The Userguide is always a good place to start; every KDE user should read through it 8)
<BlankB> by kde user guide you mean the one when you go to K-> Help -> "KDE Users' Manual" ?
<godzero> I thiought about setting up a cron job to "apt-get update && apt-get upgrade", but I like to know what I just installed for error tracking & curiosity
<othomas> and, after you read it when stuff still don't work then you read it and do what it says
<BlankB> I'm thinking about the same thing but instead of doing apt-get update then checking to see if updates are available.... if they are then notify via system tray.
<apokryphos> BlankB: the one in help:/khelpcenter/userguide 
<apokryphos> (in Konqueror)
<godzero> maybe run apt-get update, then synaptic with the "upgradabel" pane open
<godzero> upgradeable
<Tm_T> noooo
<BlankB> how many pages is the userguide? is it available as a single printable file?
<Tm_T> no gui, no way
<DaSkreech> any one runs music across the network>
<DaSkreech> I want to be able to have a lightweight web server so I can stream my music across the network
<DaSkreech> Any Suggestions?
<godzero> Tm_T: thoughts?
<apokryphos> BlankB: it's quite a few :D. Though, with the new advances you can get it as PDF now IIRC
<BlankB> daskreech: I have used icecast and shoutcast in the past with success. 
<godzero> DaSkreech: there's a few to choose from, what format.. etc
<DaSkreech> BlankB: Ah Those point to actual files or can they use a database?
<DaSkreech> godzero: Of Music?
<Tm_T> DaSkreech: how about amaroK&shouter
<godzero> yes: the streamer has to read the metadata to know how fast to streem
<DaSkreech> Oh.
<BlankB> http://www.icecast.org/ its a streaming media server. 
<DaSkreech> Mp3/ ogg  AND WAVS mostly
<DaSkreech> godzero: Some video files but I'll take things one step at a time
<Tm_T> icecast is good choice
<Tm_T> hmh, away ->
<DaSkreech> Tm_T: It can read the amarok database?
<BlankB> daskreech: are you talking about streaming them or just having the files available across the network?
<godzero> I think he just wants to bypass the whole "download the whole friggin file before play" issue
<BlankB> godzero: what is the download before play issue?
<godzero> BlankB: say you browse to a internet site, you see a .ogg, right click "open with app".. the file downloads to /temp.. then it plays the file from temp
<godzero> icecast is good for a webinterface, but vls would work too, one as server, one as client
<godzero> vlc
<DaSkreech> BlankB: Well if I could have both that would be very cool :-)
<BlankB> godzero: couldnt you just make a .pls on the server that just has a link to the .ogg file. Then the player would stream and play it from the server.
<DaSkreech> Thats not really an option when you have a whole lotta music
<BlankB> why not... just write a php script that generates .pls files dynamically. Or if the server is local just share it across a samba share.
<BlankB> I think I am missing something about what you are trying to do.
<DaSkreech> well thats what winamp does So i guess ...
<arentie> Does anyone know of good doucmentation on how to install Xen?
<Dark_Sith> hello people 
<othomas> arentie, this will get you started  http://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Xen_Install
<arentie> othomas, thank you! :)
<godzero> DaSkreech: what we're having a problem with is that your question can be interpretad as "I want to serve files from my closet to my livingroom" all the way to "I'm setting up a huge web site with streaming pay content"
<othomas>  :)
<BlankB> godzero: yeah.
<BlankB> daksreech: could you redefine your problem.
<othomas> DaSkreech, are you wanting to DJ an online radio station?
<arentie> othomas, this link will work with kubuntu?
<elvirolo> hi all
<elvirolo> i suppose KDE 3.5 beta1 won't come into the main repos, will it ?
<seth_k> elvirolo, http://kubuntu.org/kde35beta1/
<seth_k> riddell made packages
<elvirolo> actually i saw them on ftp.kde.org :)
<elvirolo> is it safe to use them ? (i'm not talking of stability here, i just want to know whether i'll be able to upgrade easily to breezy final when it's out)
<BlankB> so the kde user guide on my hdd says revision 0.0.1 2004-06-16 but the one on kde.org says version 3.00.00 and is copyright 2000-2002 which one is more current?
<seth_k> elvirolo, methinks yes, they're straight from Riddell
<BlankB> and why are they so out of sync?
<seth_k> so he wouldn't make non-upgradeable packages
<elvirolo> ok thanks :)
* seth_k is tempted to try them but just got his system nice and shiny with Breezy... don't wanna hit 3.5 till it's ready :P
<DaSkreech> othomas: No Just an office Jukebox 
<DaSkreech> Essentially I'd like a database of media that I can organize and edit search etc. Then have that streamed across the network to some small number of remote computers
<elvirolo> i've just finished installing them :)
<arentie> I'm trying to install Xen...where can I install twisted-web?
<DaSkreech> If they can download a file at their choice that would be pretty cool as well
<godzero> DaSkreech: share a directory foll of content with samba, and then you can just click on the file fron across the network
<DaSkreech> It's on 5 hard drives
<BlankB> mount all 5 hdd's on one server then share that back as 1 big drive.
<DaSkreech> Well as they stand now one particular file is pretty hard to find
<DaSkreech> And there are always the ones you forget until you see them so a Web page would be pretty ideal for me
<DaSkreech> has any seen how Winamp does it?
<godzero> If you add the remote drives to amarok's collection area, amarokwill organize it in the interface
<BlankB> nothing says a url on a website cant have a local path. 
<DaSkreech> BlankB: ?
<DaSkreech> godzero: Thats true but a website would allow anyone who comes in to sit down and stream something they like with no fuss
<DaSkreech> It's universal and needs no explanation
* DaSkreech is guessing that there is no readily easy solution then :-)
<godzero> nope, still easy
<godzero> apache, plus icecast
<DaSkreech> Ah
<DaSkreech> And a PHP script?
<godzero> sure, php scripts are allover the net for stuff like that
<_blank> <a
<_blank> href="/home/blank/komba/CLONUS/music/music/mpd1/80s/A-Ha/A-ha_-_Take_On_Me.mp3">file.mp3</a>
* DaSkreech grins. That's the song I'm playing ironically
<DaSkreech> So I just need the PHP script to read from amaroks' database then
<DaSkreech> Cool
<_blank> that is across a samba share and I browsed a html file with that link.  It opened xmms and played the file.
<mianos> hi
* DaSkreech waves
<mianos> i've downloaded a package from kde-apps.org (it was kding) - it is for (Kubuntu 5.04 i386 package)"! but when trying to install it - dpkg says that it needs kde3.4.2
<mianos> what? is kde 3.4.2 available for ubuntu?
<godzero> I was using 3.4.2 in 5.04
<godzero> had to add a repo to sources.list
* DaSkreech goes to hunt a roadmap for KDE 4.0
<godzero_away> next year, summer maybe
<_blank> so there are 2 documents pretending to be the kde userguide one at http://www.kde.org/documentation/userguide/ and one at  http://docs.kde.org/development/en/kdebase/userguide/
<godzero_away> to get kde 3.4.2 ad this to sources.list: deb http://kubuntu.org/hoary-kde342 hoary-updates main
<_blank> how am i supposed to know which one to read. the one that looks older has a newer version #. 8(
<Mirussa> is kde 3.4.2 that much better than the earlier release?
<frank> Mirussa: there is not a huge difference between kde 3.4.2 from 3.4.1 but if you still have 3.4.0 I suggest you switch since it fixes the frequent Konqueror crashes 
<lotusleaf> I have gtk-qt installed after installing kubuntu in ubuntu hoary but when I load konq to change the preferences via look n feel the gtk icon doesnt show up, this happened after I ran k3b as root, how may I correct this so I can have normal fonts in gtk apps please? :-)
* lotusleaf looks about
<lotusleaf> >.<
<elvirolo> it looks like kopete hasn't been packaged
<lotusleaf> this has to be simple
<lotusleaf> I duuuunnt wanna post to the foruuummss abuutt diss.. whurrzz me haggis?
* lotusleaf prays at the altar of wtf gtk-qt fux0red
<lotusleaf> I have gtk-qt installed after installing kubuntu in ubuntu hoary but when I load konq to change the preferences via look n feel the gtk icon doesnt show up, this happened after I ran k3b as root, how may I correct this so I can have normal fonts in gtk apps please?
* lotusleaf hates repeating but has finished the plate full of haggis and must know the answer
<apokryphos> lotusleaf: the option is in kcontrol, not konq
<lotusleaf> apokryphos, in look and feel right?
<lotusleaf> aaaahhhhh
<lotusleaf> ooooohhhhhhh
<lotusleaf> apokryphos, you said the magic words!
<lotusleaf> it wasn't there earlier.. how odd
<lotusleaf> it just.. appeared with your advice
* lotusleaf bows to apokryphos  and chants kind words of thanks
<apokryphos> lotusleaf: heh, np :)
<lotusleaf> apokryphos, ;)
<BlankB> are there any docs for ksystraycmd?
<apokryphos> BlankB: the userguide has quite a bit, as I said =)
<apokryphos> well, not too much, but probably enough to get it working, I imagine
<BlankB> Yeah I read it...its got 1.5 pages of info. A couple examples but no docs. 
<porter235> If i wanted to run katapult on the current kubuntu, what steps would I have to take.. 
<apokryphos> install it, alt+f2 -> katapult
<porter235> :)
<porter235> thanks man.
<porter235> where do I get it... do i have to download a crap load of dependencies i don't have yet? is there a klik distribution of it?
<porter235> https://developer.berlios.de/project/showfiles.php?group_id=4243 shows no files
<porter235> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Katapult?highlight=%28katapult%29 gives no info
<apokryphos> no crapload of dependencies
<apokryphos> I guess you can't apt for it if you're on hoary
<apokryphos> But you can always just get it from kde-apps. Re: klik, I don't know -- check.
<porter235> i will check kde-apps.
<cheesie> Be Back Later
* BlankB is concerned by the lack of docs.
<porter235> i would pref to apt-get it... which repository would i find it in?
<apokryphos> porter235: it's not in apt for hoary; only for breezy. You could gamble with that if you like
<porter235> understood
<Jwir3> hey is there any way to set it up so that if I just hit the windows key, the menu will come up, without having to hit another key?
<apokryphos> nope
<Jwir3> damn that sucks heh
<Jwir3> I suppose I could write a quick script to catch it
<Jwir3> but that is way too much work lol
<BlankB> Now I realise why nobody has written a update notifier for kde.
<_michael> evening all
<BlankB> I thought I could just write a little script to do it...no such luck.
<_michael> anhyone in here who can help me get support for WMV files in Kubuntu ?
<DaSkreech> Mplayer ... I think
<DaSkreech> They may have been asked to stop but I'm not sure
<_michael> hmm i tried in Kaffeine and Noatin but they both complain about missing codec.. Would it be solved in by installing Mplayer ?
<DaSkreech> Currently yes
<DaSkreech> Which is in Multiverse as I recall
<_michael> cool Is it in the standardrepositories ?
<_michael> ahh thanks
<apokryphos> it certainly won't without w32codecs, no
<apokryphos> don't entirely recall if it will with that, but it probably should
<_michael> how do i get those codecs ?
<apokryphos> hoary?
<_michael> yep
<apokryphos> get it from giannaros.org/public/hoarydebs/ then
<apokryphos> w32codecs was taken out of hoary-extras a few days ago
<_michael> typical :s
<apokryphos> "Legal issues"
<_michael> okay..
<_michael> sorry if this is very noobish but how to install when i got the deb package downloadged ?
<BlankB> dpkg -i filename.deb
<_michael> thanks
<DaSkreech> Whats the advantages of apt-* over dpkg?
<_michael> excellent it works now :D
<BlankB> hmmm...apt is used for managing working with a repository... dpkg is for working with a package.
<_michael> thanks.. good to know there is always a place to get help for begginner such as myself
<DaSkreech> _michael: Promote Theora :-)
<DaSkreech> BlankB: k that was my understanding
<_michael> DaSkreech: what do you mean by that ?
<DaSkreech> _michael: Theora is a open source Video Codec so if someone is posting files Email them and ask them to support Theora :)
<BlankB> I thought theora was alpha.
<apokryphos> apt and dpkg are for different things, generally
<MrFaber> What should I prefer, Arts or direct Alsa?
<paines> hi
<paines> playing around with kubuntu breezy pre release. could it be that libc is build without nptl support ?
<BlankB> hmm looking at theora.org it looks like its further along than i knew.
<_michael> bye for now. thanks for the help
* DaSkreech waves
<DaSkreech> If I cancel a Download in apt will it resume from the start of the file or from where it had reached?
<paines> DaSkreech, proceed.
* DaSkreech blinks
<paines> but sometimes it is borken and you have to delete it by hand
<DaSkreech> Umm
<DaSkreech> Ok
<DaSkreech> Thanks
<paines> np
<wellso> hello everyone
<othomas> hi all
<godzero> shhhh... they're sleeping...
<othomas> heh, apparently
<godzero> now that I got my ati card working with fglrx, I'm gunna try torcs
<othomas> oh good on getting it working...what is torcs
<godzero> nascra 3d race game
<godzero> nascar
<othomas> you got the acceleration working as well?
<godzero> yep
<othomas>  :)
<godzero> It was like 1 frame every 4 seconds
<godzero> I'm apt-getting a bunch of stuff, so it'll be 15 minutes before I can try it... arg
<othomas> bet that drove ya nuts
<godzero> frame 1: go ....   .....  frame 2: wall
* nikkia thinks godzero is in for a terrible letdown :P
<othomas> hi nikkia
<godzero> I don't care if the game is only so-so, I wanna see 3d again
<nikkia> godzero: torcs isn't really a game
<DaSkreech> UT!! :)
<nikkia> godzero: and its less of a game than Flight Simulation is on windows
<nikkia> the cars are basically undrivable, the graphics never look anything like the screenshots on the web
<godzero> in software render it looked like a playstation 1 game
<godzero> that's all I'm expecting
<nikkia> godzero: thats how it looks with 3d acceleration too, just faster :P
<DaSkreech> Is Breezy stable?
<othomas> hi nalioth
<DaSkreech> I haven't done an update in a Week
<nalioth> othomas: hody
<nalioth> howdy all
<DaSkreech> HI nalioth
<nalioth> y'all doin alright today?
* DaSkreech sighs as trigger dies
<trigger> hi everyone, does anyone here know how to install java plugins for mozilla mplayer and transcode, and 
<othomas> nalioth, good here thanks
<nikkia> evening nalioth
<nalioth> nikkia: salutations
* nikkia just wasted a couple of hours
<Fiyawerx> hey all
<trigger> does anyone here have experience watching tv on the monitor or using the tv as a monitor with the ati cards, that can explain me a few things? :)
<nalioth> nikkia: on what? and was it a pleasurable waste or a stupid one?
<nikkia> nalioth: stupid waste
<nikkia> nalioth: i was trying to build a 'child in time' patch for my soft-synth, and couldn't get it to sound right
<nikkia> nalioth: then realised that jon lord's b3 on that song is modified
<nalioth> nikkia: you'll get it tomorry
<nikkia> nalioth: no, i (sort of) know what to do to get it sounding right
<nikkia> but it means modifying my code quite severely
<godzero> what does that sound like?
<nalioth> nikkia: be gentle
<nikkia> godzero: what does what sound like ?
<godzero> the effect you're trying to reproduce
<seth_k|lappy> DaSkreech, it is unless you run an ATI card
<nikkia> godzero: its just a hammond b3 :)
<godzero> I used to hand draw waves for mu musid... usually used a bell of all things as a source
<nikkia> godzero: the problem is, real B3s, and my soft-synth, use the 1' drawbar to determine percussion... jon lords doesn't, its probably using the 4' or 2' drawbars
<DaSkreech> seth_k|lappy: Scuse?
<seth_k|lappy> [15:55]  <DaSkreech> Is Breezy stable? --- you asked if it was stable; it is stable unless you run an ATI card
<seth_k|lappy> the fglrx drivers in breezy are kinda naff as of last week
<blackflag> hello all :-)
<DaSkreech> seth_k|lappy: Ah Ok :) We run some kind of sis on vboard card
<blackflag> are here some routing experts?
<seth_k|lappy> DaSkreech, then stable :) go for it :P
<blackflag> TCP/IP ?
<godzero> torcs ran ok, only 30fps @ 800x600 window... but good enough
<morrow> anyone tested baghira as style with breezy?
<DaSkreech> seth_k|lappy:  Well yeah I've been running it for a while but it used to update so much it was near driving me to depression
<seth_k|lappy> DaSkreech, I update multiple times a day :P
<othomas> godzero, good deal
<DaSkreech> seth_k|lappy: I haven't had an update in a week
<blackflag> I wnat to know something about the last mile!
<blackflag> imagine: A wirelss internet over the city
<blackflag> okay, you get a connection
<Pyf> what repository would i need to apt-get azureus
<blackflag> maybe 2 Mbit bthe first time
<Pyf> or can anyone recommend a bit torrent client similar?
<blackflag> and you want to connect over the houses
<nalioth> Pyf: use bittorrent (regular client) it's already on your machine
<godzero> pyf: the new ktorrent is simmilar, but I can't get it to work
<Pyf> nalioth, im using the gnome one and i dont like it. it doesnt say how many ppl your connecting to....
<blackflag> you get some oficial nets ( mayby some class c)
<nalioth> Pyf: if you use it with "gnu screen" and the console bittorrent, you can have many torrents open at once, w/o the system load that azureus has
<blackflag> how could you do  a good routing?
<Pyf> nalioth, how do I use it with gnu screen?
<godzero> az is great,but it eats, and eats, and.....
<blackflag> ap to ap = private addresses
<nalioth> Pyf: are you familiar with "gnu screen"
<blackflag> and to the "custemors" an offizial IP
<Pyf> nalioth, nope, not at all :)
<blackflag> Is radius a good idea?
<izut> I installed koffice now, and when I start any koffice application, I have a message like this: "koffice (lib kofficecore): ERROR: Couldn't find the native MimeType in kword's desktop file. Check your installation !"
<izut> Any thoughts?
<nalioth> Pyf: read these links on using 'screen' http://jmcpherson.org/screen.html http://www.macdevcenter.com/pub/a/mac/2004/07/06/unix_gems.html
<godzero> hrm... installed a few 3d games to test fglrx.. but many don't hake entrys in the k menu
<nalioth> Pyf: gnu screen is a wonderful productivity enhancing (yes torrenting is productive) terminal app
<seth_k|lappy> godzero, a lot of the games don't... file bugs in launchpad about missing .desktop files
<godzero> ya, but I can't remeber all the names now.. 
<nalioth> seth_k|lappy: file a bug about packager laziness, you mean
<godzero> pysol, torcs.. the rest I can't remeber
<seth_k|lappy> in the end they are the same ;)
<Pyf> nalioth, i think i prefer gui's
<nalioth> Pyf: then use "btdownloadgui.py"
<godzero> where's launchpad? I only know about bugzilla
<nalioth> godzero: launchpad.ubuntu.com
<godzero> tks
<Pyf> nalioth, i dont think u understand that im a massive noob :)
<DaSkreech> Whats adept?
<nalioth> Pyf: 3 words: learn by doing
<godzero> oh ya... 3d is _much_ better now
<Pyf> nalioth, i am doing, i managed to install azureus last time... but now i get azureus: Depends: sun-j2sdk1.5 but it is not installable  when i try to apt-get it
<nalioth> Pyf: i find java apps to be evil (java sucks system resources)
<Fiyawerx> yeah azureus is my favorite but ouch on the memory it uses
* apokryphos thinks KTorrent is the best :D
<Pyf> nalioth, im not too bothered about system resources :)
<apokryphos> well, getting there.
<godzero> sun java 1.5 requires gnu java to be removed iirc
<nalioth> Pyf: well i wish i weren't bothered by system resources
<nalioth> Pyf: hoary or breezy?
<Pyf> hoary
<BlankB> pyf: have you tried just using the version from off the azareus site without using something from apt.
<godzero> get the gtk build of azureas
<nalioths_dog> Pyf: for java: download the .bin file from java.sun.com, sudo apt-get install java-package, chmod +x [the .bin file] , fakeroot make-jpkg [the bin file] , sudo dpkg -i [the generated .deb file] 
<BlankB> yeah...im using the linux gtk version of azureus.
<apokryphos> nalioths_dog: unnecessary; there's a java repo out there
<nalioth> Pyf: remove all gnu java crap you may have installed
<nalioth> apokryphos: there are ?
<apokryphos> !sunjava
<ubotu> For Sun-Java debs add this line to your /etc/apt/sources.list (for hoary) deb http://ubuntu.tower-net.de/ubuntu/ hoary java  ; or go to seveas.ubuntulinux.nl (for Breezy)
<nalioth> apokryphos: i thought they  were removed due to nondistribution legalities
<izut> Hi. Where can I find the Luxi font family?
<apokryphos> nalioth: they were; I found another (someone in here mentioned it, in fact).
<blackflag> free Internet for all!!!!
<Fiyawerx> yeah, and no support!
<izut> Someone knows what package the Luxi fonts are?
<blackflag> <<<<<<<<<<<<imagine
<aseigo> .. all the people
<Pyf> ill try the gtk version of azureus from the azureus site...
<blackflag> fuck, what a dirty....
<nalioths_dog> Pyf, if it doesnt see the sunjava, it wont matter where you get azureus
<nalioth> blackflag: watch your language please
<blackflag> okay, sometimes you have to get out...
<blackflag> ... and why not ??
<godzero> blackflag: something on your chest?
<blackflag> what si chest??
<blackflag> is
<Fiyawerx> is there a list of !commands ?
<apokryphos> Fiyawerx: for the obt?
<apokryphos> *bot
<Fiyawerx> yeah
<apokryphos> Fiyawerx: /msg ubotu help
<Fiyawerx> i know he has a lot of answers, but not if you dont know what to ask :)
<apokryphos> Fiyawerx: oh, you mean list of factoids, then (not commands :p). Indeed, ther eis
<apokryphos> !list
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, list is you can see a list of things I know at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage
<blackflag> okay, (need some time for translation)in the moment not
<blackflag> but let us do!!
<godzero> do what?
<blackflag> Internet for all and free..
<Fiyawerx> hmm, i cant remember what i set my password to, heh
<seth_k|lappy> ok blackflag, you pay for it and I'll use it
<godzero> you got some copper you want to get rid of?
<blackflag> no, I dont want to pay
<seth_k|lappy> lol
<godzero> I keep an open wifi for passers by.. I guess I'm doing my part. Noone's abused it yet.. so it stays open.
<blackflag> but it has to be    after      ....personal contacts......
<blackflag> so, how can someone like me do something and how is it about you?
<Fiyawerx> hm
<godzero> I think in 5-10 years, there'll be somay wifi cards, there'll be 2 internets. The wired one of today, and the peer to peer wireless one. All we really need is some good routing software
<Fiyawerx> or everyone just goes with verizon wifi broadband
<Fiyawerx> lol
<Fiyawerx> or whatever it is i see them advertising everywhere now
<Fiyawerx> and as for 2 internets
<Fiyawerx> http://www.internet2.edu/
<godzero> ok 3
<izut> Do you know how to get Luxi fonts displayed correctly?
#kubuntu 2006-09-18
<zorglu_> smell like eduubuntu :)
<DaSkreech> no I think they are anti K
<DaSkreech> It does smell like it though
<freewill> Sanne i had to tipe all that stuff in the boson-info but its done... https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/boson-base/+bug/60974
<visita> Hola
<visita> ya
<pielgrzym> could someone help me? :)
<visita> chao
<pielgrzym> I ca't figure out why I can't exclude directories within tar
<pielgrzym> I use a command: tar cfp - ./* --exclude= "/proc" --exclude= "/mnt" --exclude= "/media" --exclude= "/home" --exclude= "/boot"|(cd /media/hde4; tar xvfp -)
<freewill> hi?
<Sanne> freewill: I think it would be very helpful if you would also link to the two screenshots with the boson error messages, because I think that's the real cause of the error.
<DaSkreech> freewill: is a great thing
<Sanne> freewill: I mean the two on the pastebin with the path to /usr/X11R6/lib/modules that's not there.
<exobuzz> pielgrzym: why not just use the -X and put the excluded dirs in a file ?
<freewill> Sanne i have tiped every thing in there that the screenshots show but the only reson why i did not put the link in there is because i was scead of it expiring
<Sanne> freewill: oh, you typed it! Ah yes, I see now, very cool! This was very nice of you to go through all that work.
<pielgrzym> exobuzz: didn't know it's possible ;)
<freewill> Sanne now i need to get some sleep school tomorrow (2+ timezone) Cheers and thx for ur help...
<Sanne> freewill: you're welcome, take care :)
<kalagaraz> How do I take a screenshot?
<draik> PrtScr
<zorglu_> press the print key
<draik> Print Screen
<kalagaraz> hhere can I paste it?
<draik> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<kalagaraz> I mean like...in a file
<zorglu_> !info monospace
<ubotu> Package monospace does not exist in any distro I know
<Sanne> zorglu_: want to know which package provides monospace?
<DaSkreech> kalagaraz: It has a Big Save button on it
<DaSkreech>  Save it where you like how you like
<kalagaraz> it won't let me screenshot with mouse held down
<kalagaraz> trying to take a screenshot of the corner of cube in Xgl
<Sanne> kalagaraz: choose capture mode: region, click new snapshot, draw region with mouse.
<kalagaraz> I have to have mouse held down
<kalagaraz> else the cube snaps back to place
<Sanne> kalagaraz: oh!
<kalagaraz> Super cool desktop and no one to share it with :(
<kalagaraz> or no way to share it :)
<Sanne> kalagaraz: chose full screen, setsnapshot delay to some seconds, click new snapshot, move your cube into position and wait for screenshot being made
<octan> kalagaraz just make a new screen and set the limit to 3 sec. then you have time to this..
<octan> kalagaraz, http://nuxil.dynserv.net:81/screenshot/livebackgound.png
<kalagaraz> hha got it
<kalagaraz> that worked :)
<Sanne> kalagaraz: now show :)
<octan> kalagaraz did you follow my guid? or someone else ?
<octan> kalagaraz, show it
<kalagaraz> http://img96.imageshack.us/my.php?image=snapshot1ka4.jpg
<kalagaraz> :)
<octan> now what howto did you follow ?
<octan> :)
<Sanne> kalagaraz: impressive :)
<kalagaraz> one xopher gave me in #ubuntu-xgl
<kalagaraz> I got it bookmarked one second
<octan> gimme
<octan> mine was for 32 bit
<octan> i need amd64 :P
<kalagaraz> http://www.tectonic.co.za/view.php?src=rss&id=1153
<kalagaraz> i have amd64 too
<kalagaraz> that one worked
<octan> i'll take a look, thxz
<Sanne> Can anybody recommend a nice character map for KDE? There's kcharmap, but it's not in the repositories, and then there's gucharmap for Gnome.
<octan> i'll try that one,, mine is mailfunction after i installed kubuntu-amd64 :)
<DaSkreech> Is it me or were there very few KDE changes this week?
<kalagaraz> octan make sure you undo what you did in other guides if you never finished them
<kalagaraz> else you'll get errors
<kalagaraz> that was my problem
<zorglu_> hmm the monospace font looks very different on kubuntu than on fc4
<jmichaelx> does the 6.06.1 live CD use the 2.6.15-26 kernel?
<crimsun> yes
<octan> undo? you mean i need to uninstall xserver-xgl ? and that stuff?
<octan> kalagaraz,
<jmichaelx> crimsun: were you answering me?
<kalagaraz> yeah
<octan> balh,, i'll get it working,, no worries :D
<marnio> is there someone familiar with wine?
<zerovertex> Help. How do I get MP3 support in Amarok on Edgy Eft?
<AmazingRuss> #kdevelop
<octan> zerovertex,  join #ubuntu+1
<octan> this is #dapper :P
<zerovertex> octan: ah thanks
<DaSkreech> zerovertex: install libxine-extracodecs
<marnio> zerovertex, try the page " restricted format" in ubuntu foruns on how to install mp3 and other support
<zerovertex> thanks DaSkreech and marnio
<jmichaelx> are upgrades from dapper to edgy predicted to be fairly smooth?
<DaSkreech> jmichaelx: If you like blood :)
<jmichaelx> DaSkreech: upgrades (after final) will be bloody?
<DaSkreech> jmichaelx: Hey It's called Edgy for a reason :)
<jmichaelx> hmm
<Sanne> jmichaelx: I would just wait a week or two and see how many woulds the early birds got ;)
<jmichaelx> is anyone in here familiar with the netgear wg511 v2 PCMCIA wireless card?
<Sanne> s/woulds/wounds
<jmichaelx> Sanne: lol
<Sanne> :)
<jmichaelx> i am i'll upgrade right away on at least one box
<jmichaelx> i am sure*
<Sanne> jmichaelx: ok, if you have more than one box, there's not much risk :)
<jmichaelx> Sanne: i have too many boxes.... are you running edgy right now?
<Sanne> jmichaelx: no! *shudder*
<ep_> Should I uninstall firefox-gnome-support if I use kubuntu 99.5% of the time.  I don't care that it's there unless there's a performance hit or some other negative.
<Sanne> jmichaelx: I'm a coward
<jmichaelx> lol
<binaryflow> I've used that wireless card before (wg511 v2).
<jmichaelx> binaryflow: how did it go?
<binaryflow> Have to use ndiswrapper.
<binaryflow> I mainly used it on Mandriva before switching over to kubuntu.
<Sanne> jmichaelx: actually, I need my (single) box for work, so not having a working pc is not a good option.
<binaryflow> Very temperamental.
<binaryflow> You can find the driver for it if you search the ndiswrapper wiki.
<binaryflow> Had to make sure I was running the latest stable build too.
<jmichaelx> binaryflow: well, i was reading that with an updated dapper that that card would be recognized at boot
<jmichaelx> but i have not tried it
<binaryflow> Really?  That's good.  I moved to a new laptop with an internal card.
<binaryflow> Haven't tried it since then.
<jmichaelx> ahh
<wayne__> anyone have a min to help me with a question about setup of kismet on a dell e1505?
<jmichaelx> this is an old laptop that was for year my *main* computer.... but the screen died, and then the hard drive..... but i am hoping to resurrect it
<jmichaelx> years*
<binaryflow> Mine was the same way.
<binaryflow> Wouldn't run linux or Windows at anything bigger than 800x600.  :)
<binaryflow> My advice is to drop some money on a dual core beastie.
<binaryflow> Much better than my old hardware.
<jmichaelx> binaryflow: well, this old laptop has a P4 cpu @ 2.2 Ghz and 512 MB RAM.... i can't stand to discard it yet
<binaryflow> Not bad...  My old Presario ran a 600 mhz processor and ~180 mb ram.
<jmichaelx> that still isn't bad.... although 256MB RAM would have been a little better
<kalagaraz> grab or grep or whatever is used for booting kubuntu overwrote my Acronis OS selector
<kalagaraz> and I can no longer get to my windowsXP partition
<kalagaraz> how do I undo that?
<wayne__> what is the command for joining a new IRC channel?  im using Konversation
<Sanne> wayne__: /j #channel
<wayne__> #channel kismet
<wayne__> channel kismet
<wayne__> mmm
<Sanne> wayne__: /j #kismet
<wayne__> #kismet
<jmichaelx> where can the knot 3 live CD .iso be downloaded from?
<Sanne> wayne__: lol, do you see what I type?
<wayne__> you know sometimes im like a bull in a china cloest
<Sanne> wayne__: type, without the quotes: "/j #kismet"
<ep> Firefox doesn't use gnome libraries, right?  I like to keep stuff KDE as it seems to run efficently, due to shared libraries or whatever reason.
<wayne__> j #kismet
<Sanne> wayne__: !!! you forgot the slash !!!
<wayne__> thank you
<Sanne> wayne__: lol, you're welcome :)
<kalagaraz> How can I boot to XP? that grab or grep whatever messed my dual booter up :(
<Sanne> ep: I don't knwo about gnome libs, but it certainly needs gtk libs.
<apokryphos> kalagaraz: check the FAQ please
<kalagaraz> what FAQ?
<apokryphos> kalagaraz: the one in the channel topic
<ep> Same thing more or less, I guess.  It would be nice if there was KDE integration, like with the file chooser. IMO
<kalagaraz> I don't see how to fix it in FAQ...
<kalagaraz> I see how to prevent it
<kalagaraz> but its too late for that now
<apokryphos> kalagaraz: no, there's a fix
<kalagaraz> Well I don't see it...
<kalagaraz> Still not seeing it
<kalagaraz> only thing  resembling a fix is 'recovering grub'
<kalagaraz> Anyone know how I can recover my old bootloader?
<Sanne> kalagaraz: grub didn't pick up your windows partition automatically during install. You would need to make an entry yourself for your Windows in /boot/grub/menu.list (make a backup of this file first)
<Sanne> kalagaraz: the problem right now is, that I don't have windows and don't knwo if I can assist you in that
<kalagaraz> thing is. I don't want grub
<kalagaraz> I have a graphical bootloader I paid for, called Acronis OS selector
<Sanne> kalagaraz: ok, I certainly can't help with recovering your other bootloader, sorry.... don't knwo that one.
<kalagaraz> Well according to Apokryphos it's in the FAQ, but I don't see it
<Sanne> kalagaraz: hopefully you can reinstall it and tell it somehow to also boot ubuntu, if it's able to boot linux.
<apokryphos> I was of course working under the presumption that you're using Ubuntu's bootloader, GRUB
<kalagaraz> I need to get to winxp to reinstall
<kalagaraz> is there a way to can just boot partition 1
<apokryphos> without a bootloader, not really
<Sanne> kalagaraz: it's after the fact, but for any nect ubuntu install, use the alternate cd, where you can choose to not install grub.
<Sanne> kalagaraz: for now, you could either set up grub so that you can boot windows, the reinstall Acronis
<kalagaraz> I have 'ultimate boot CD' could I use that to get to winXP?
<Sanne> kalagaraz: or you maybe could use your windows install cd to fix the master boot record with this command, what was it? There's a command for that, but it may not work if you didn't have windows bootloader previously.
<Sanne> fdisk /mbr? fixmbr? somesuch
<kalagaraz> im just going to configure grub
<kalagaraz> If winXP was first it sould be at hd0 0 right?
<Sanne> kalagaraz: I would also do that, seems the best way for now.
<Sanne> kalagaraz: should be. My / ist first primary partition, and is also hd0,0
<kalagaraz> ok I added hd0,0 to the menu.lst file
<kalagaraz> that all I gotta do?
<Sanne> kalagaraz: there's an example in the menu.list for a windows entry, under "examples"
<kalagaraz> yeah I pretty muched copied it :)
<kalagaraz> Just making sure there arn't any other files I need to edit
<kalagaraz> since grub never acctually gave me a menu when starting, just goes straight to kubuntu
<kalagaraz> eh ill try it, brb
<Sanne> kalagaraz: I would try with that. You get a menu only with more than one entry. But you could change other things while you're there, sec
<Sanne> grrrr
<Sanne> no patience, never, ever
<favicon> #energy forum
<kilrae> hmmm, so i've got a password reset question and answer, now, would it be better to strip case and special chars from the answer for verification or require it to be entered exactly the same as it was originally
<Acker> Hi all, I need to know where to get the Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft) Knot 3 Live CD if exist, thanks for the response.
<kalagaraz> Alright, that worked
<kalagaraz> my old bootloader reinstalled
<Philip5> Acker: think there is only a ubuntu knot 3 cd yet
<kalagaraz> Looks kinda odd though lol 3 bootloaders. Acronis OS selectors loads the grub bootloader for linux. and the Windows bootloader for windows :)
<Sanne> kalagaraz: glad it worked :)
<Sanne> Acker: this one? http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/edgy/knot-3/
<Sanne> btw, why is it called "knot" this time?
<wayne_31> anyone have a min to help me with a question about setup of kismet on a dell e1505?
<Sanne> Acker: did you get my response?
<Buffy^> morning
<Buffy^> man kubuntu is so nice
<Acker> Sanne: yes
<Buffy^> loveing the whole feel of it
<Sanne> Acker: good
<Acker> Sanne: But I'm looking for the LiveCD if exist
<Acker> Sanne: I just wanna test Edgy before install it on my Laptop
<Sanne> Acker: the desktop cd is a live cd
<Sanne> Acker: "The desktop CD allows you to try Kubuntu without changing your computer at all"
<Acker> Sane: :O works has boot too?
<Infecto> right now i`m instaling edgy 3 on my laptop
<Infecto> suspend works
<Acker> :O
<Sanne> Acker: huh?
<Infecto> so i dont need anything else
<Sanne> Buffy^: it is very nice indeed! :)
<Acker> Sane: Forget it, thanks mate for your help.
<Infecto> nice nice
<Infecto> wery
<Infecto> instalator is litle slow
<Sanne> Acker: ok :)
<Infecto> but it can be :)
<Acker> Philip5: Thanks for your responde too :).
<Acker> Philip5: response*
<Philip5> np
<Acker> Ok, I'm leaving, gonna dl Edgy Knot 3 right now, cya guys
<kalagaraz> I need more eye-candy. I'm not satisfied with xgl/compiz
<Buffy^> xgl is nice though
<Buffy^> takes a little while to get the mouse mannerisms but after that it flows
<kalagaraz> I've got a few bugs with xgl
<kalagaraz> some times minimize stops working
<kalagaraz> and I can't type in IRC
<Buffy^> well its still in dev
<kalagaraz> What's a cool looking theme for KDE?
<Buffy^> www.kde-look.org
<sacha_> salut
<sacha_> y a des gens?
<Buffy^> I just mastared the shutdown command, arnt i great @D
<Buffy^> salut
<Sanne> lol
<sacha_> y a pas des programmeur ici
<Buffy^> oui
<Sanne> hmmm
<sacha_> programmeur c++
<sacha_> ola
<Buffy^> maby /j #c++
<Photoguy> nametape.com
<Hawkwind> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<Buffy^> but i dont know
<sacha_> et c'est pas francais ici!!
<Buffy^> francis
<Buffy^> lol
<sacha_> excuse me
<Buffy^> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<Hawkwind> !fr
<Buffy^> :P
<sacha_> I believe is it a french chat
<Buffy^> yes
<Buffy^> je ne comprend pas
<Buffy^> tu parlie anglis?
<sacha_> oui
<Photoguy> lol
<sacha_> What's is the langage of this chat$
<timpino> WOOOOOOOOOOO Sweden has a new government for the first time in 12 years!
<Buffy^> I loveing saying that, then i normaly get but you just spoke french
<Hawkwind> English
<sacha_> ok
<Sanne> congrats Sweden! :)
<Buffy^> whoops, i just installed anew kernal and its just sitting there saying booting kernal
<Buffy^> I think it might be dead lol
<kalagaraz> is KDE4 available? kde-look has KDE4 listed
<Buffy^> www.kubuntu.org should say
<Buffy^> check the news from Thu, 7 Sep 2006 1
<mateo_> Hi
<mateo_> I have a problem with amarok not playing mp3
<timpino> I had the same
<timpino> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<timpino> try the hurry things, and remember to CLOSE amarok before trying again
<larson9999> linux rocks!
<Buffy^> it does indeed
<timpino> also make sure you do the kubuntu things not the ubuntu things
<Buffy^> Right then trying the smp kernal with dual pros = death
<timpino> mateo: read on restricted formats
<Buffy^> which isnt nice
<dec_> does anyone know where to get a super nintendo emulator for ubuntu?
<timpino> snes9x should work
<dec_> how do i get snes9x
<Buffy^> google
<Buffy^> should be able to list it with that
<kalagaraz> I have that on windows, there is a linux version?
<Buffy^> I have snes9x on my psp
<kalagaraz> Too bad can't access my windows partition from here :) 16gb of snes roms :)
<Buffy^> why not?
<timpino> you can't?
<kalagaraz> Dunno, it's just not on the storage list
<kalagaraz> Only see this drive
<Buffy^> you can enable NTFS
<timpino> it should be mounted under media
<kalagaraz> or this partition
<Buffy^> When i was running mandrake, i had to enable it
<Sanne> dec_: first search in the repositories, packages.ubuntu.com should tell you what to enable in your sources.list
<kalagaraz> storage media: just see this 21gb partition
<kalagaraz> I can't see kubunto partition from windows either
<timpino> that you shouldn't
<Sanne> dec_: there seem to be some packages in multiverse: http://packages.ubuntu.com/cgi-bin/search_packages.pl?keywords=snes&searchon=names&subword=1&version=dapper&release=all
<timpino> windows has no support for ext3
<timpino> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions  -  See also !fuse
<Buffy^> !dual
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dual - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<timpino> Buffy^: do you want to dualboot?
<Buffy^> 1 mother board with 2 socket A amd 1 GHz
<timpino> ah, i see
<Buffy^> atm it only sees one processer
<timpino> you probably need a new kernel
<Buffy^> i just loaded the K7 kernal instead of the k6
<timpino> with support for 2 cpus
<Hawkwind> Buffy^: Install the linux-686 package which is for SMP processors
<Buffy^> i will try it
<Buffy^> i have the command on my screen now
<doppelganger_> quick question that's driving me crazy:  how do i change the icon font color on the desktop?
<doppelganger_> i've been looking everywhere in kcontrol
<timpino> go to system settings
<kalagaraz> woot can see windows partition now :)
<timpino> nice
<Sanne> Buffy^: I have an Amd64 X2 3800 and use this kernel (in case it helps you): Linux 2.6.15-26-amd64-k8
<Buffy^> i dont have x2
<Buffy^> I have 2 single core processers
<timpino> doppelganger_: system settings - appearance - fonts
<Buffy^> and the k7 set killed it :)
<Buffy^> so i will try the 686 but i dout it will help
* Buffy^ hopes and prays
<Sanne> Buffy^: ah, I see. Dunno exactly what to do then, good luck anyway :)
<doppelganger_> timpino: i've been here before, where is the color setting?
<timpino> doppelganger_: click on the k menu then system settings chose appearance the fonts in the list you have deskotpfont
<Buffy^> not that many people are running x2, but i know alot of racks that are running 2x socketA's
<doppelganger_> timpino: i'm there, i'm not seeing the color setting
<doppelganger_> i see the font setting
<Infecto> on edgy 3
<Infecto> how long schould take scaning mirror server
<Infecto> ?
<timpino> doppelganger_: oh sorry color, hmmmm
<timpino> doppelganger_: not sure
<kalagaraz> How can I setup to run x86 stuff on x86_64?
<Infecto> on my instalation its 10 min
<timpino> doppelganger_: will have a look for it
<isoss> Hey guys
<Infecto> untiln now and want stop
<isoss> how can I unmount a ftp or ssh folder in KDE ?
<doppelganger_> it's driving me nuts, lol
<doppelganger_> it's probably something way too obvious
<timpino> doppelganger_: desktop advanced settings
<doppelganger_> "it's probably some mundane detail, i always screw up something like that"
<shalrath> whats the name of the unstable arch?
<Hawkwind> shalrath: Edgy Eft
<shalrath> Hawkwind:  which servers should i use for that?
<Hawkwind> shalrath: Are you running Edgy ?
<shalrath> actually i just threw the latest kubuntu desktop on a test comp here
<shalrath> never used an apt based system before tho
<timpino> doppelganger_: got it to work? don't know how to change the border around the font though, think that's automatic
<Hawkwind> shalrath: Edgy is for testing only and still breaks quite often.  I'd suggest sticking with stable until Edgy becomes final
<doppelganger_> timpino: you are a gentleman and a scholar my friend  ;)
<doppelganger_> i was there earlier, just completely overlooked it
<Buffy^> tring the 686 now, this could hurt
<shalrath> well I could have told myself that
<doppelganger_> timpino: thanks man, sorry to bother ya
<shalrath> im just wondering..  would I replace 'dapper' with 'edgy eft' in my sources.list?
<timpino> doppelganger_: actually i just can't go to bed yet to excited that sweden has got a new government :P thanks for the nice words though
<timpino> doppelganger_: No Worries
<Hawkwind> shalrath: No, you'd replace it with just 'edgy'
<kalagaraz> whats the general route of compiling something?
<shalrath> and the main restricted tags still apply?
<kalagaraz> ./configure ,/make ?
<Hawkwind> shalrath: Correct
<Hawkwind> kalagaraz: What are you wanting to compile ?
<shalrath> kalagaraz:  make is called from /usr/bin.   no need for the ./
<kalagaraz> snes9x
<shalrath> but configure is in the source dir of the app you're building
<Hawkwind> kalagaraz: There isn't a pre-packaged deb file for it ?
<Sanne> kalagaraz: it's in the repositories
<shalrath> so ./configure && make && make install
<Hawkwind> kalagaraz: sudo apt-get install snes9x
<kalagaraz> ahh ok
<Hawkwind> kalagaraz: You should always check with apt-get first before going off trying to compile things
<kalagaraz> I use to use slackware and had to compile every single thing. long time ago
<Hawkwind> kalagaraz: apt-cache search <package-name> will show you what you want
<shalrath> say Hawkwind  would i just need one line in my sources-list then if im using edgy?
<Hawkwind> shalrath: Possibly.  You might ask in #Ubuntu+1 as those guys all run Edgy
<Sanne> kalagaraz: you need to have multiverse enabled, though
<shalrath> mmkay, cool
<Buffy^> how would i check for apt-get for shockwave?
<timpino> flash?
<Buffy^> well adobe shockwave
<timpino> isn't that a comercial app?
<Sanne> Buffy^: proprietary software is mostly not found in the repositories
<Buffy^> k
<Buffy^> its fee i know that much but its not dev'd by any one attached to the linux community really
<Sanne> Buffy^: gh there are only few exceptions, like binary nvidia graphics drivers and such
<Buffy^> right
<timpino> Buffy^: try adobe homepage
<Buffy^> i have downloaded it, but i am unsure as to how to intall it
<Sanne> Buffy^: is it even for linux?
<timpino> Buffy^: compile?
<timpino> Buffy^: or binary?
<Buffy^> bin
<james_xxx> this is kind of weird.... GNOME Baker has just died.... will not load up anymore
<Buffy^> it keeps saying permission denided
<Buffy^> I am logged in as root when asking it to intall
<Buffy^> install
<OlgaB> Hi
<kalagaraz> I installed snes9x-x, where do I run it?
<Buffy^> under media from the k menu
<kalagaraz> I don't see it
<OlgaB> My laptop shuts down after the Kubuntu LiveCD's bootup sequence ends
<Buffy^> hmm
<Buffy^> poweR>
<timpino> OlgaB: you you get any error messages?
<edge> I built a raid on some drives but Ubuntu does'nt see them in the graphical install yet i can see them and modify files on them in the console , is theres a special version of Kubuntu i need?
<Sanne> kalagaraz: open a konsole window, type the program name. If you're not sure, type the first characters, then hit tab to use tab completion.
<OlgaB> I get some error messages concering my wireless chip, but nothing else iirc
<timpino> OlgaB: strange, that should not casue it to not boot
<Sanne> night all
<OlgaB> In Windows it appears to be going slower than usual
<kalagaraz> I tried run the snes9x binary it doesn't do anyhting
<kalagaraz> Does it work for x86_64?
<timpino> kalagaraz: did you download a package for i386 or x86_64?
<zorglu_> wow i solved my font problems
<kalagaraz> I don't know I use went to adept and installed it
<zorglu_> now i have knowledged of what is font config :)
<timpino> kalagaraz: strange
<zorglu_> and the fact you have to reboot kde to take it into account :)
<kalagaraz> oh
<kalagaraz> so I gotta add rom after image?
<kalagaraz> err rom after snes9x
<kalagaraz> No graphic interface?
* OlgaB will run the livecd again after memtest is over to see if there are error messages she missed
<zorglu_> OlgaB: have you checked the cd itself ?
<kalagaraz> snes9x gives me all the -options for program
<timpino> OlgaB: good point about checking the media
<OlgaB> I'll see if it's defective then
<timpino> OlgaB: I had a problem like that with slackware some time ago
<OlgaB> I'm using the Dapper LiveCD but I have an Edgy Knot 2 CD as well
<OlgaB> So I'll test the Edgy LiveCD too
<kalagaraz> haha my snes folder freezes ubuntu too :) Like a billion roms in 1 folder
<timpino> kalagaraz: LOL
<timpino> kalagaraz: you don't have like usb-pen to transfer the most wanted roms with?
<kalagaraz> whats usb-pen?
<timpino> kalagaraz: usb memory stick
<kalagaraz> I have them all on my windows partitino
<kalagaraz> 16gb worth, wouldn't fit on a stick :)
<timpino> kalagaraz: yeah, but you can transfer some that you play more
<OlgaB> I seem to be getting a "PCI failed to allocate [too fast to read] " before the graphical loading screen starts
<kalagaraz> I'm trying to move super mario all stars to my linux partition. but the folder is lagging like crap
<timpino> kalagaraz: BTW how the hell did you get 16 GBs of snes roms, didn't think there were that many games made
<OlgaB> Maybe he has multiple versions of the same games
<kalagaraz> I have every japanese game too
<timpino> ah
<kalagaraz> and beta editions
<timpino> lol, i quite proud of my 200 roms collection
<timpino> kalagaraz: favourite game?
<kalagaraz> Earthbound
<timpino> mine is Zelda:aLttP
<OlgaB> Anyone know what this PCI allocation error sort of stuff might be about?
<kalagaraz> You getting a wii? :)
<timpino> OlgaB: might be something about the mb
<OlgaB> hmm
<james_xxx> what does it mean when i get the error "could not parse the XML output from the network configuration backend", when trying to enable a network device?
<timpino> kalagaraz: no, i think that nintendo went downhill after snes, but i do have a GBA
<james_xxx> what does it mean when i get the error "could not parse the XML output from the network configuration backend", when trying to enable a network device?
<timpino> OlgaB: how old is the laptop?
<kalagaraz> hmm I loaded a rom in snes9x and jsut get a black screen
<kalagaraz> anything I'm missing?
<kalagaraz> this is last console message
<kalagaraz> XShmCreateImage failed, switching to XPutImage
<OlgaB> About a year old
<timpino> sounds like snes9x has a problem to work together with X, maybe some dep is missing
<timpino> OlgaB: maybe you need to start with a different kernel, but i'm totally in the dark concerning that...
<OlgaB> hmm
<kalagaraz> :(
<OlgaB> aha
<OlgaB> I think this laptop uses an Athlon 64
<OlgaB> That would warrant a different LiveCD, no?
<OlgaB> The one I have is x86 arch
<zorglu_> try adding "pci=off" in the boot option
<timpino> it "should" work fine on the x86 arch, but try the amd64 one, might work
<zorglu_> or other option which tune the boot
<james_xxx> what does it mean when i get the error "could not parse the XML output from the network configuration backend", when trying to enable a network device?
<photoguy> ls
<zorglu_> james_xxx: that there is a bug in the configurator :)
<kalagaraz> I should of gotten the normal kubuntu instead of 64
<kalagaraz> I can't get 32bit apps to work
<timpino> kalagaraz: oooh, I think I found the problem
<james_xxx> at this point, i have no net access on that PC.... wireless and ethernet are both dead.............
<james_xxx> zorglu_: i have no idea what you mean lol
<timpino> kalagaraz: apparently it runs only on x11, kubuntu runs x.org if i'm not wrong
<timpino> james_xxx: do you have the correct drivers for your ethernet device?
<james_xxx> timpino: i never had issues before. wireless and ethernet were both working fine unitl 15 minutes ago
<kalagaraz> timpino so what are some fun things I can do on linux? :)
<timpino> kalagaraz: tbh don't know really, I was going for a dual boot but forgot to uncheck format on my ntfs partition, so basicly I will reinstall some time soon, there aren't that many games that work under linux, q3, wc3 nwn, diablo2 should work
<OlgaB> pci=off causes a kernel panic
<timpino> james_xxx: then what did you do?
<james_xxx> timpino: i did nothing as far as i know
<kalagaraz> how can I install flash on amd64?
<james_xxx> timpino: the only thing i have done , is download an .iso
<Xanith> Hi, I just installed kubuntu on my computer, and for some reason i've noticed that in Firefox and any browser, the internet works, but is extremely slow and takes a long time to load a web page... Anyone have any clues?
<cpk2> kalagaraz: there is an entry on the wiki about flash and 64bit
<timpino> james_xxx: strange, mighty strange
<Xanith> Like, it takes about 25 seconds to load google.com... and this is 350kb/s down DSL
<timpino> james_xxx: can't really help you
<james_xxx> i think i am done with kubuntu on that PC....
<Xanith> I've tried resetting the modem and the router...
<james_xxx> this would make install #5
<shegman> Xanith: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WebBrowsingSlowIPv6IPv4
<Xanith> Thanks!
<shegman> np
<Xanith> i probably never would've found that seeing as it takes me like 2 minutes to load a webpage lol
<timpino> james_xxx: have you tried any other distros?
<OlgaB> Debian Etch LiveCD seems to work fine
<OlgaB> So I'm guessing I need the 64-bit Kubuntu LiveCD or something
<james_xxx> timpino: yes, but not on this PC...
<james_xxx> timpino: i guess i will re-install, but i am really disgusted lol
<timpino> james_xxx: well if you really want linux try another distro, otherwise well you know...
<timpino> james_xxx: sometimes another distro has better support for your kind of ehternet device
<timpino> james_xxx: it's not that your isp has disconnected you?
<james_xxx> timpino: the issue is not the ethernet device
<timpino> james_xxx: so that you have to log in again to the isp?
<james_xxx> timpino: if my ISP had done that, i would not be talking to you
<timpino> oh, yeah, right sorry :P
<kalagaraz> I don't have gedit 'gksudo gedit /etc/pango32/pangorc &'
<kalagaraz> on kde what do you use inplace of gedit?
<shegman> kate
<romedog> what is a good news reader to use to download nzb files
<Xanith> how do i install flash on kubuntu?
<Xanith> i sound like a total n00b again, this is my first hour of using kubuntu lol
<flaccid> !flash
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Xanith> it says to install flashplugin-nonfree but that doesn't come up in Adept Manager...
<timpino> !repositories
<ubotu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<flaccid> !flashplugin-nonfree
<ubotu> flashplugin-nonfree: Macromedia Flash Player plugin installer. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 7.0.63.3ubuntu3 (dapper), package size 16 kB, installed size 136 kB (Only available for i386)
<flaccid> Xanith: in component multiverse repos
<timpino> Xanith: you probalby need to ad multiverse and universe in repositories
<flaccid> yeah is multiverse..
<Xanith> the repositories in Adept Manager right?
<timpino> yeah
<photoguy> when i download a file that is tared up to my desktop, how do i get to it from command line?
<timpino> start xterm the cd Desktop
<Xanith> How exactly? I mean I know how to get to where u add them but what am I adding?
<flaccid> photoguy: cd ~/Desktop
<Xanith> like is it an address or just add multiverse?
<shegman> it should be there as a comment
<shegman> just right click on it an enable it
<flaccid> !repos Xanith
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about repos Xanith - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<flaccid> !repositories Xanith
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about repositories Xanith - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<flaccid> meh bad spelling
<flaccid> its on the page already pasted
<timpino> Xanith: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu read there there are exact instructions
<flaccid> don't pm me, photoguy
<Jucato> flaccid: it's "!factoid > nickname" to send the response in a PM
<Xanith> well, i added them but it's not showing up still
<flaccid> Jucato: what do you mean?
<Jucato> something like this
<Jucato> !repos > flaccid
<rcmn> a while back i thought i found an KDE equivalent for beagle.Does anyone know
<Jucato> rcmn: kerry is a KDE frontend to beagle
<Jucato> but you still need to install beagle iirc
<rcmn> that's it
<flaccid> i was telling photoguy not to pm me
<Hawkwind> Jucato: Good morning!
<rcmn> ok i saw kerry but didn't do th connection thank u
<Jucato> hi Hawkwind! :)
<kalagaraz> hmm got flash installed. but flash games are all screwy :(
<Jucato> flaccid: I was referring to this "<flaccid> !repositories Xanith"
<rcmn> arff kerry is not in my repo
<photoguy> my bad
<photoguy> im sorry
<flaccid> Jucato: i put it in front to show its for that person. didn't want to pm it.
<Jucato> flaccid: ah ok. :)
<Lunar_Raven> !azureus
<ubotu> azureus is a popular bittorent client written in Java, installation instructions can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AzureusHowTo
<Jucato> !kerry > rcmn
<kbrooks> isnt it !rcmn
<kbrooks> !kerry > kbrooks
<timpino> does anyone know how to change the default application for say torrents?
<flaccid> Jucato: cool trick but... spammers could go sick?
<timpino> not a big fan of Ktorrent
<shegman> why?
<flaccid> timpino: open konqueror, goto configure from menu and goto file associations
<timpino> thanks
<Jucato> flaccid: heh. an even nicer trick is that you could PM ubotu so that you don't have to flood the channels with ! lines
<flaccid> yeah alread know that one..
<Jucato> Konqueror > Settings > Configure Konqueror > File Associations
<flaccid> you showed me that as welll :p
<Jucato> oh I did? heh
<flaccid> now if you could just finish making my coffee :p
<Jucato> lol
<timpino> and get me some new, mine has run out!
<timpino> :)
<flaccid> damn
<flaccid> you know what. stuff os x, you can do way more with kde/linux. i've decided not to dual boot os x now
<timpino> the #1 cause of death among linux users: lack of caffine
<flaccid> lol
<flaccid> or caffeine overdose
<flaccid> or maybe kaffeine overdose
<timpino> nah, you can't get enough
<flaccid> i drink way too much
* Jucato gets cyanide-laced coffee for flaccid
<timpino> 5-6 cups a day
<timpino> cyanide that's not good makes you chew froth
<flaccid> lol
<nimrod> i cant run any php file with my apache server
<timpino> nimrod: have you installed php?
<nimrod> yes of course
<timpino> and configed apache for it?
<nimrod> hmmm
<nimrod> i... don't know
<nimrod> hehe
<nimrod> i only installed the packages
<flaccid> !lamp
<ubotu> offically the LAMP stack is: Linux-Apache-Mysql-{PHP,Perl,Python}, Setup LAMP on Ubuntu: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP  ; See also server cd install menu ; however jdub had this to say:  Linux, Apache, Most-of-our-scripting-languages-start-with-a-P, Postgresql (and that other one) :)
<flaccid> hmm
<timpino> nimrod: if you installed it manually you need to configure som apache config...
<nimrod> i installed with adept
<timpino> nimrod: you may need to restart the apache server
<nimrod> ok
<nimrod> sudo /etc/init.dapache2 restart  --?
<nimrod> init.d/apache2
<timpino> yeah
<nimrod> ok
<timpino> nimrod: sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 acording to the guide
<nimrod> i restarted the server but didnt work
<timpino> nimrod: did you do sudo a2enmod php5
<nimrod> no
<timpino> do that then restart apache
<nimrod> ok
<OlgaB> well it looks like my laptop shuts of when it loads up acpi modules, so acpi=off might actually fix it \o/
<timpino> OlgaB: nice
<nimrod> timpino: all good now.. thank you
<timpino> nimrod: no worries
<OlgaB> Yep, it was ACPI
<timpino> OlgaB: YEAAAH! :P
<Xanith> how do i mount my storage drive so it's not only for root access?
<flaccid> Xanith: which fs?
<flaccid> !fstab Xanith
<Xanith> ntfs
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fstab Xanith - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<flaccid> ok
<flaccid> um there is a specific mask to put on ntfs
<flaccid> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions  -  See also !fuse
<murchadh> join #init
<flaccid> need to find it
<Xanith> thanks again
<flaccid> Xanith: follow that page. i'll see if i can find this recommended mask. make sure you have changed the mount point (folder) to the desired owner/perms
<dennister> hi all
<flaccid> Xanith: actually the masks are the page
<timpino> flaccid: I was thinking about that could you not just chmod the mountpoint?
<dennister> anyone know mysql-server?
<flaccid> timpino: yeah but masks are better for multi-user access. ie. still mount under root
<dennister> timpino: hello again
<timpino> ok
<timpino> dennister: hi
<kalagaraz> How do I get superkaramba to load all my widgets when kubuntu boots?
<timpino> dennister: sorry don't know anything about MySQL
<timpino> !MySQL
<ubotu> offically the LAMP stack is: Linux-Apache-Mysql-{PHP,Perl,Python}, Setup LAMP on Ubuntu: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP  ; See also server cd install menu ; however jdub had this to say:  Linux, Apache, Most-of-our-scripting-languages-start-with-a-P, Postgresql (and that other one) :)
<timpino> look there
<dennister> tis ok timpino
<Lunar_Raven> !bittornado
<ubotu> bittornado: bittorrent client with enhanced curses interface. In component main, is optional. Version 0.3.13-1ubuntu2 (dapper), package size 151 kB, installed size 848 kB
<dennister> I'd just love to be successful with that the way I was with the new kernel and video earlier today
<timpino> dennister: do you want to learn MySQL or install it? if you want it to be installed check the link above
<dennister> timpino: I have installed it; but I need it to show up with phpmyadmin on my web apache
<dennister> i'm trying to install mythtv, and mysql-server, apache, and the phpadmin are required prerequisites
<timpino> dennister: oh, don't know zilch about that... :P have you tried MySQL homepage?
<dennister> yes...and a whole pile of other gui front-ends, too
<flaccid> dennister: i've got to install mythtv too
<dennister> but apparently the phpadmin is the one to use
<flaccid> dennister: do you have a problem yet?
<dennister> flaccid: how far along are u?
<dennister> yes, the problem is getting the mysql to show up
<flaccid> just finishing setting up lamp
<flaccid> dennister: whats the problem
<dennister> I tried to do that with the ubunutu server + kubuntu on desktop--gave up
<flaccid> dennister: what exactly is the problem?
<kalagaraz> How do I get superkaramba to load all my widgets when kubuntu boots?
<dennister> problem: the howtos say that, as ur installing the mysql, he mysql-server will ask for further information. Choose 'setup internet site'.
<dennister> only it doesn't ask for that futher information, so i can't choose 'setup internet site'
<dennister> it's sitting here, doing nothing, almost invisible
<flaccid> dennister: URI ?
<dennister> which url...the howto?
<flaccid> yes please
<wilson> let's fuck!!
<wilson> xD
<dennister> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallMythOnUbuntu?highlight=%28CategoryDocumentation%29
<dennister> earlier i had another howto, specifically for kubuntu & dapper, but I've lost it...can't find it anymore
<flaccid> !mythtv
<ubotu> mythtv is for watching TV in Linux.  Check out http://ubuntu.wordpress.com/2005/12/16/instructions-to-install-mythtv/
<flaccid> that one?
<LinuxNT> I had a problem with sudo and su... If I attempt to use (via konsole) 'sudo su' the system replies only with the user prompt ($). If attempt to use -by example- adept... the system replies 'problem with su'... What can I do?
<dennister> flaccid: how did you get the mysql part of lamp working
<flaccid> !mysql > dennister
<Hobbsee> LinuxNT: just use sudo, not sudo su
<flaccid> just installed it
<flaccid> then set the root password on the mysql server
<timpino> LinuxNT: sudo -i gives you a terminal wtih root
<flaccid> that mythtv howto is a lot of work. you can just go sudo apt-get install mythtv and it does the deps, but maybe this is not enough
<LinuxNT> Hobbsee: If I attempt 'sudo ls -l' doesn't work. :(
<dennister> yes, the mythtv is a lot of work...haven't tried to simply install myth from synaptic yet...wanted t make sure i did it right
<dennister> what with all the drivers that are needed and all
<Hobbsee> LinuxNT: use sudo -s first, that gives you a root shel
<Hobbsee> l
<LinuxNT> Hobbsee: Okay!
<flaccid> dennister: well i'll do it as well. you fix your mysql first then keep goign?
<LinuxNT> Hobbsee: Stay in user prompt.
<Hobbsee> or is it sudo -i?
<Hobbsee> both wokr, iirc
<timpino> LinuxNT: sudo -i
<dennister> flaccid, i tried ur command, "!myswl" but I got an error message
<flaccid> dennister: should we use the one you pasted or http://www.quietglow.com/docs/ubuntumythtv.html ?
<dennister> when I tried to enter a password
<flaccid> dennister: in konsole: mysql -u root
<flaccid> no password
<LinuxNT> Hobbsee: Do not reply nothing!
<flaccid> then set a password as per the wiki/howto
<dennister> checked out the last url; i've seen and used this one too; i never had seen the earlier one the bot suggested
<Xanith> i'm trying to install a program and it tells me to do su -c "make install" but when I do that and type in my password, it says authentcation error... why is this not working?
<dennister> i did get somewhere with the rootshell after I entered the "mysql -u root': I got a mysql> prompt
<Jucato> Xanith: I think it's just "sudo make install"
<dennister> hey zblach: howdy neighbour
<Xanith> command not found
<timpino> Xanith: you need to install make
<Jucato> Xanith: err I meant use "sudo make install", we don't use su
<flaccid> dennister: that was linked from the bot link
<Jucato> Xanith: install the package "build-essential"
<dennister> yes, i know
<dennister> i figured out ubotu was a bot earlier this aft :-)
<Xanith> ok it's installing now
<flaccid> dennister: so you logged onto the mysql server, have you changed the root pass?
<zblach> hey dennister
<zblach> ?
<dennister> which part of toronto?
<dennister> flaccid: not yet, that's the next task...forgot how
<flaccid> !mysql > dennister
<dennister> k, typed in my nic at the prompt, line now reads: mysql> dennister
<flaccid> dennister: why?
<dennister> lol...haven't the foggiest, thought you were telling me to
<flaccid> dennister: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP#head
<flaccid> no that was a bot call
<flaccid> sorry
<james_xxx> what does it mean when i get the error "could not parse the XML output from the network configuration backend", when trying to enable a network device?
<james_xxx> at this point, i have no net access on that PC.... wireless and ethernet are both dead.............
<flaccid> how can i confirm what capture/tv card i have in my notebook?
<intelikey> flaccid lshw maybe
<photoguy> i used the command # sudo iwconfig eth1 mode monitor   - to make my Wireless card monitor traffic, ... anyone know what the command you be to make it stop?
<kalagaraz> How do I disable shift+backspace
<flaccid> photoguy: iwconfig eth1 mode managed
<kalagaraz> nm got it
<photoguy> thank you
<roffman20> good night, who can help me to settle one vpn?
<intelikey> i get an error   unable to look up address for localhost when trying to startx     any wizards want to tackle that ?
<flaccid> intelikey: thanks thats a cool command
<dennister> flaccid: still having trouble setting password; getting eror 1064(42000) so it's my sql syntax
<james_xxx> is there a way to run konqueor as root?
<flaccid> intelikey: is your /etc/hosts file correctly setting localhost
<Jucato> james_xxx: Alt+F2, then "kdesu konqueror"
<intelikey> flaccid welcome.   ls[tab]    very revealing.
<james_xxx> konqueror*
<intelikey> flaccid yes it is.
<flaccid> dennister: if you follow the wiki it works
<james_xxx> Jucato: ty
<dennister> at one point I copied the command from the url u gave me at the sql prompt: mysql> SET PASSWORD FOR 'root'@'localhost' = PASSWORD('yourpassword');, placing my own password in the parentheses' quotes
<dennister> yes, but i am trying to follow that wiki
<intelikey> hmmm and because the localhost address issue  x has no menus
<flaccid> dennister: it worked for me so you must be putting in something extra. the command is:
<flaccid> SET PASSWORD FOR 'root'@'localhost' = PASSWORD('yourpassword');
<timpino> G'night everybody
<dennister> 'night timpino
<timpino> *falls asleep on keybard
<james_xxx> Jucato: why, when i run konqueor as root, do my storage media not show up?
<intelikey> james_xxx $HOME
<james_xxx> intelikey: ty
<flaccid> dennister: what capture card you got?
<dennister> AHA!!! finally! wohoo!
<dennister> i got the correct positive response
<dennister> i've got a hauppauge 250
<james_xxx> ok, i am trying to copy my entire home dir to an external HD, and it is just not working....
<dennister> i also have a powercolour pcie x1 tuner, run by ati's theatre 550 pro, but I probably won't even try to get that working with linux & myth
<flaccid> james_xxx: just not working hey thats too bad
<dennister> but the ati tuner does work brilliantly with xp media center edition
<flaccid> dennister: i have a SAA7133 and don't know what to do lol
<kalagaraz> What's a good tool for recording a video of my desktop?
<intelikey> james_xxx where is the external mounted ?
<dennister> omg flaccid...i'm still a real noob, don't think i can help u
<flaccid> hehe
<dennister> hold on: I think i read something about that tuner quite some time ago
<james_xxx> intelikey: /dev/sda2
<intelikey> nope
<intelikey> where is it mounted ?
<TommyMann> What do I do about GRUB Error 18?
<dennister> who makes it flaccid?
<flaccid> philips
<james_xxx> intelikey: i am too dumb to know what you are asking...
<dennister> yes, that twigs a bell
<TommyMann> Anyone?
<intelikey> james_xxx you need to mount a file system before you can access it.
<dennister> have u looked at 'mysetopbox', mythtv.org, and all the other sites?
<TommyMann> I'm on my live CD because I can't get the distro up
<dennister> that's probably where i read about the phillips card u mention
<james_xxx> intelikey: it is mounted. it is an external HD with 2 partitions
<TommyMann> hmm?
<intelikey> james_xxx konsole command   mount           and see if /dev/sda2 appears anywhere in the output
<flaccid> dennister: http://gentoo-wiki.com/HARDWARE_saa7134
<TommyMann> please
<flaccid> ^^ thats what i need to do
<Xanith> anyone ever hear if it's possible to get Nero to emulate in wine?
<intelikey> james_xxx /dev/sda2 is not a dirrectory  it's the device node.
<intelikey> mount points are always dirrectories
<dennister> more is coming back to me now...I thnk it's reputed to work...yes, that site might have been amongst myr readings
<TommyMann> can I get some help
<TommyMann> on this GRUB Error 18
<james_xxx> intelikey: yes, it is in the output
<intelikey> ok where is it mounted ?
<james_xxx> intelikey: /media/usbdisk
<TommyMann> someone?
<josh_> how do i make a passworded zip file?
<TommyMann> Can I get some help with Grub Error 18
<james_xxx> intelikey: it actually does appear to be working now.... just very very slowly
<reddwolf78> hello
<binaryflow> james_xxx: I had this problem on Friday - I had to give my username ownership of the /media/usbkey folder
<TommyMann> Grub error 18 any takers
<TommyMann> my machine is not working
<binaryflow> james_xxx: could read the drive but couldn't write to it.
<james_xxx> binaryflow: that is whaT I NEED TO DO
<Hobbsee> TommyMann: google grub error 18 gentoo and follow the solution
<ver1oren> can't get my computer to get out of 640x480
<ver1oren> ...
<ver1oren> help?
<TommyMann> thanks
<intelikey> ok james you should be able to do this in the konsole.  sudo cp -a ~ /media/usbdisk
<binaryflow> james_xxx: Try this: sudo chown username.groupname /media/usbkey
<intelikey> could be much faster
<james_xxx> i am trying to back up my home dir, because i am going to have to re-install..... SAD to say :-(
<reddwolf78> can some one give me the web site for beable to play mp3s or wma for a linux system
<james_xxx> what is the groupname?
<intelikey> groups
<intelikey> first thing it lists
<josh_> ver1oren: what video card do you have
<flaccid> dennister: i just installed tvtime via sudo apt-get install tvtime and it works lol
<TommyMann> ok the thing from gentoo might as well be in greek
<james_xxx> intelikey: ty again..... i just dud 'sudo cp'.... what does '-a' do?
<intelikey> archive
<binaryflow> james_xxx: The group name is usually created the same as your username.  If your username is john then try john.john
<josh_> and can someone tell me how to make a passworded zip?
<ver1oren> ati x800xt all in wonder
<intelikey> keep permissions and ownership   recursivle
<reddwolf78> restrited media!
<Xanith> Ok, I reformatted my storage drive to ext3, but now only root can make changes to it...
<Xanith> how do i make it so my normal user can write to it as well?
<reddwolf78> restricted!
<Jucato> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<james_xxx> man i hate the idea of reinstalling.....  am not aware of anything that i could have done to screw this system up like this....
<flaccid> lol now i'm watching dr. phil
<intelikey> james_xxx Jucato would you test this for me please,  sudo echo ~     and make sure it's your home and not roots.   my sudo can't run.
<TommyMann> I have a newer machine and I only have one partition with the kernel at the front
<reddwolf78> thanks
<TommyMann> So how do I overcome this issue
<Jucato> intelikey: it displays my (not root's) ~
<intelikey> james_xxx sorry.  meant just Jucato
<james_xxx> same here, intelikey
<james_xxx> ok
<intelikey> Jucato thanks.
<ver1oren> i can't get out of 640x480. i have an ati x800xt all-in-wonder, can someone please help?
<intelikey> james_xxx ty also
<intelikey> :)
<Jucato> intelikey: sudo su -c "echo ~" returns "/root"
<Jucato> intelikey: also logging into a root terminal (sudo -i) and doing echo ~ returns /root
<Dr_Willis> 'creative quoting'
<intelikey> i was pretty sure that without the quotes the shell would expand it pre/exec  but wanted confirmation.
<kalagaraz> How do I terminate an application
<kalagaraz> some video program froze up and I can't close it
<intelikey> killall app
<intelikey> sudo killall app
<kalagaraz> I don't know the process name
<intelikey> the app name
<Jucato> kalagaraz: or press Ctrl+Alt+Esc, then when you cursor becomes a skull, click on the app
<Jucato> s/you/your
<Jucato> just make sure not to click on the desktop... :P
<kalagaraz> thanks :)
<intelikey> now how to i logout of xfce4-session   when it has no menus  ????     (i don't want to just kill x)
<Jucato> hm...
<Hawkwind> Xfce has menus
<Hawkwind> Has plenty of them
<intelikey> Hawkwind when it's working correctly it does....
<Jucato> imho it has one of the most customizable menu systems... (you can create your own menu)
<intelikey> mine has none.
<Hawkwind> killall xfce ?  killall xdm ?
<Hawkwind> Jucato: Same with fluxbox :)
<james_xxx> there is an xdm???
<flaccid> google might reveal a command
<intelikey> Hawkwind note the parenthetical ^
<Hawkwind> james_xxx: Certainly
<james_xxx> Hawkwind: had no idea
<Jucato> of course, but xdm doesn't mean "Xfce Display Manager"
<intelikey> i could [alt] [ctrl] [bs] 
<james_xxx> ahhh
<james_xxx> i didn't think xfce had a display manager
<Jucato> intelikey: is there a dbus counterpart to KDE's "dcop kdesktop KDesktopIface logout"
<intelikey> it does.
<Hawkwind> james_xxx: It doesn't
<Jucato> james_xxx: it doesn't
<james_xxx> ok
<Jucato> intelikey: xdm is "X Display Manager"
<james_xxx> gotcha
<Jucato> not Xfce's, but X's
<james_xxx> that makes more sense
<intelikey> Jucato no.  it uses dbus  but no dbus here
<Jucato> oh...
<intelikey> Jucato xfwm is the wm for xfce
<james_xxx> this is so retarded, lol. i bet it takes a 45 minutes for my home dir to copy to this external HD
<Jucato> he was asking about DM's not WM's
<kalagaraz> I just restarted my whole computer
<kalagaraz> and adept is still saying something else is using apt-ge tor whatever
<kalagaraz> and won't let me make changes
<Jucato> kalagaraz: "sudo dpkg --configure -a" in Konsole
<intelikey> yes and xdm is the dm that ships with xfce/xubuntu
<Jucato> err... I meant type "sudo dpkg --configure -a" in Konsole
<Jucato> intelikey: yes, and it's not Xfce's. it's X's. because Xfce doesn't have it's own DM like GNOME or KDE
* Jucato actually wonders why they call it a DM when it basically handles logins...
<intelikey> it has it's own in as much as it uses xdm
<james_xxx> ok, when i view the new home dir that i copied to an external HD, MANY of the folders are locked.... when i run konquieror as root, those folders just do not appear lol
<intelikey> do not appear.   i.e.  hidden
<intelikey>  .blah   .blahblahblah
<james_xxx> ok lemme look, you're probably right about that
<james_xxx> intelikey: once agin you are correct.... and i should have thought og that. i'm just to downtrodden by the idea of re-installing lol
<intelikey> konsole; "sudo chown -R `whoami`:`groups | cut -d' ' -f1` /media/usbdisk  "
<james_xxx> sorry for the many typos
<james_xxx> ty intelikey
<intelikey> np
<flaccid> how to text search kmenu items?
<james_xxx> intelikey: are all of those apostrophes to be typed as well?
<intelikey> yep
<flaccid> kde menu editor seems to lack a search?
<Admiral_Chicago> flaccid, what are you looking for?
<flaccid> a possible menu item
<flaccid> see if it is there or not
<intelikey> copy and paste the line     right mouse highlight  click the konsole window and both click
<intelikey> or if three button mouse middle click pastes
<james_xxx> intelikey: if you are talking to me... i am on a different PC than the one where i am running these commands
<james_xxx> so i have to type it all in
<intelikey> james_xxx oh.  no copy and paste there...   then make sure that  ` == '       and yes all within  " "
<Admiral_Chicago> flaccid, what is it called?
<james_xxx> the PC that i am doing all of this on has no internet access anymore.... for who knows what reason
<intelikey> errr  ` != '
<flaccid> itk could be called anything
<flaccid> tvtime in this case
<flaccid> i want to search the kmenu
<intelikey> eeek   i hope i don't start that...
* Jucato thinks kmenuedit has much to improve on...
<kalagaraz> eh I can't find a working tool to record video of my desktop
<flaccid> indeed
<intelikey> you can edit it by hand if you like
<flaccid> i don't want to edit it by hand
<flaccid> SEARCH :)
<flaccid> oh you aint talking to me i guess
<flaccid> heh
<Jucato> intelikey: of course, but then what good would a GUI menu editor be if you'd have to edit things by hand in the end?
<Dr_Willis> kalagaraz,  there used to be some recorder that recorded  VNC sessions to make demo/tutorial movies
<Jucato> flaccid: maybe you're actually looking for a search feature in K Menu, not KMenuEdit?
<flaccid> i'll be happy with any way to search the kmenu..
<Admiral_Chicago> flaccid, maybe you can submit that as on the KDE wishlist
<flaccid> Admiral_Chicago: where do i do that?
<Jucato> Admiral_Chicago: if all goes well, the new kickoff just might be the new KDE menu...
<Jucato> flaccid: I think the Kbfx kicker plugin can add a search function for K Menu entries
<flaccid> is that the mac os x style panel or something else?
<flaccid> !k!tv
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about k!tv - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<mad_man> prob with ktorrent | will not fire-up | reinstalled and still will not fire-up. any idea"s?
<Jucato> flaccid: no. it's a plugin/applet for Kicker
<dennister> have to reboot now pps, see if this works better
<dennister> bback soon
<flaccid> cool i'll check it out
<Dr_Willis> mad_man,  run it from a terminal and get an error message or 2 perhaps?
<intelikey> error:  could not look up internet address for localhost, this will prevent xfce from opperating correctly, it may be possable to correct this by adding localhost to /etc/hosts on your system.     but cat /etc/hosts ==>> "127.0.0.1       localhost.localdomain   localhost       localhost "     is this error 'dbus' related?
<LeeJunFan> intelikey: does your hosts file have 127.0.0.1 localhost?
<mad_man> Dr_Willis: msg=ktorrent is already running! but where ? not on screen or panel
<intelikey> look and see
<LeeJunFan> oh yeah.
<LeeJunFan> sry
<intelikey> np
<Dr_Willis> mad_man,  try logging out. or check ' ps -ax | grep torrent '
<Jucato> Dr_Willis: he needs to log out? :)
<Jucato> oh..
<mad_man> Dr_Willis: did the log-out and hard boot.
<Jucato> darn... my brain is lagging... it just interpreted "log out" as "reboot" :P
<Dr_Willis> i cant think of a better way to kill off all his hidden apps/reset the pid files.. heh..
<Dr_Willis> :)
<Dr_Willis> Windows Answer = reboot
<intelikey> Jucato that's the M$ brain bug
<Jucato> heh
<Dr_Willis> then reformat, and reinstall..
<Dr_Willis> then reformat and reinstall AGAIn just in case
<intelikey> Dr_Willis that's just for M$ ???    heck i reload linux twice a weak whether it needs it or not...
<intelikey> :)
<Dr_Willis> I got it in a vmware session. :P
<mad_man> Dr_Willis: have msg from ps -ax | grep torrent where shall i paste info ? here ?
<Dr_Willis> mad_man,  if you see a ktorrent process - then KILL IT!
<Dr_Willis> Kill it BIg time!
<Dr_Willis> Make it beg for mercy!
* intelikey expects grep process
<Jucato> Ctrl+Esc and look for "ktorrent" if it's there, then kill it
<mad_man> lol
<Dr_Willis> you sure it snot just running on a different desktop. :P
<intelikey> ps -A x | grep grep
<intelikey> :)
<shadowr3d> hello
<shadowr3d> everyone
<mad_man> Jucato: ctrl+esc does not work
<Dr_Willis> ctrl-esc dont do diddle here either
<Jucato> hmmm.. that's strange...
<Jucato> Ctrl+Esc should launch the process monitor
<Jucato> ProcessTable, I mean
<shadowr3d> helloi
<mad_man> 6836 pts/0    S+     0:00 grep grep
<shadowr3d> #winehq
<mad_man> how do i kill
<mad_man> how
<mad_man> <|------>
<shadowr3d> how do i install limewire
<shadowr3d> i downloaded it already
<mad_man> ok going for a hard boot
<Admiral_Chicago> mad_man, sudo killall <process)
<Admiral_Chicago> shadowr3d, use frost wire
<intelikey> mad_man hehhe    sorry you misunderstood    i meant that grep might have found it's self in the first search   "ps -ax | grep torrent " <--- could have found it's self.
<Admiral_Chicago> and it is in the reposetories
<shadowr3d> huh
<shadowr3d> ubotu frost wire
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about frost wire - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<shadowr3d> wats frost wire
<Admiral_Chicago> !info frostwire
<ubotu> Package frostwire does not exist in any distro I know
<Admiral_Chicago> !frostwire
<ubotu> frostwire is a totally open source version of Limewire.  For installation help, please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FrostWire
<Jucato> !frostwire
<Audimage> I am a current Ubuntu user interested in Kubunt, and i am curious what (if any) difference there are between the two other than KDE vs GNOME
<Admiral_Chicago> Jucato, its not there
<Dr_Willis> intelikey,  it always shows itself. :P
<Jucato> Admiral_Chicago: what do you mean it's not there?
<Admiral_Chicago> Audimage, applications, libraries art
<intelikey> not if you pipe it through  | grep -v grep
<Admiral_Chicago> Jucato, ubotu doesn't recognize it
<Dr_Willis> but you cant kill itself.. since its allready done by the time ya get to type kill. :P
<Admiral_Chicago> it needs to be added to ubotu
<Audimage> so, it isn't ubuntu with KDE, it is completely different?
<intelikey> find not thy self young app
<Jucato> Admiral_Chicago: it does recognize !frostwire. look above
<Admiral_Chicago> Audimage, Ubuntu uses GNOME by default
<Dr_Willis> frostwire is nuce
<Dr_Willis> Nice
<Admiral_Chicago> ad
<Audimage> i know admiral
<Admiral_Chicago> Audimage, but it has official branches
<Admiral_Chicago> like Edubunti, Xubuntu and Kubuntu
<Dr_Willis> Pornubuntu
<Admiral_Chicago> s/Edubunti/Edubuntu
<Audimage> admiral, i know...what i am asking is if the GUI is the only difference between the branches, or if it was more than that
<Homer> Audimage: it's ubuntu with KDE :P
<intelikey> so howto test dns lookup  or what ever is failing that x don't know where localhost lives  ?
<Audimage> ok, thanks homer :)
<Dr_Willis> Audimage,  bascicially its the gui and perhaps a few other misc packages instaleld by default.
<Dr_Willis> I always install all the desktops.. because i  got uber-amount of hard drive space
<Admiral_Chicago> Audimage, not really much off a differnce, just where things are placed and such
<mad_man> Admiral_Chicago: fist time using killall, worked like a charm. i very much like that command
<Audimage> can i just install KDE on Ubuntu and be just the same?
<Admiral_Chicago> its the same base system but different graphics
<Homer> Audimage: yes pretty much
<Audimage> alright, thanks
<Homer> in fact you can convert Kubuntu to Ubuntu and visa versa
<intelikey> Audimage i'd sujest it.
<Admiral_Chicago> mad_man, its a good command
<Admiral_Chicago> Audimage, the command is sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<Audimage> what do i search for in synaptic...just KDE or is there an official package
<Homer> yup
<Audimage> thanks admiral
<mad_man> i will keep that command very handy
<Admiral_Chicago> Audimage, or look for kubuntu-desktop in synaptic
<intelikey> Audimage or sudo apt-get install kde
<Homer> kubuntu-desktop has some custom art
<intelikey> yeah it does.  and i don't care for the cuctom art  but that's openion
<intelikey> and i've got one.
<intelikey> just ask me
<Audimage> when i type <sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop> i get 2 errors, "E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<Audimage> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?"
<kalagaraz> you have adept running
<intelikey> synaptic ^
<Audimage> ahh
<Jucato> (or synaptic)
<Audimage> thanks
<intelikey> so howto test dns lookup  or what ever is failing that x don't know where localhost lives  ?
<Audimage> i am a new convert to linux from windows, i've been using it for a week or so
<Audimage> it kicks ass, one of the reasons it is so great is the community
<Dr_Willis> localhost? isent that definded in the /etc/hosts file?
<intelikey> it is
<Admiral_Chicago> yea the community is pretty great
<Jucato> community? what community?
* Jucato hides
<Admiral_Chicago> but i didn't like when i was trying to use samba. i got NO love
<intelikey> but x cant find an internet address for localhost
<Admiral_Chicago> whatever, it happens
<Audimage> ubuntu is the only distro i've tried
<intelikey> samba is not a distro
<Audimage> i've got suse, mandrake, and redhat...but haven't checked them out yet
<omar> how to configure my evolution, I follow the steps but it still doesn't work, also, when I open evolution it doesn't ask me for a password , weird isn't it?
<Dr_Willis>  that 'using samba' book is a must read for any dedicated samba user. :P
<Audimage> after i get kubuntu installed, how do i switch between KDE and GNOME?
<Homer> I like ubuntu cause of it's package manager
<Dr_Willis> Audimage,  the login screen has a menu item for it.
<Jucato> Audimage: there will be an option under Sessions in the login screen
<Dr_Willis> and any other desktop/window managers will show up in the menu as well
<Homer> yeah
<Jucato> Homer: you're free to install Synaptic in Kubuntu :)
<Homer> feel free to install fvwm95
<Homer> heh
<intelikey> homer yeah the debian package manager is pretty good i guess
<Homer> Adept is pretty good
<omar> how to configure my evolution, I follow the steps but it still doesn't work, also, when I open evolution it doesn't ask me for a password , weird isn't it?
<Jucato> omar: you might have better luck in #ubuntu, even if you are running evolution in Kubuntu
<intelikey> omar evolution questio..... dito Jucato
<Homer> whats that game where you fight a evil robot army running microsoft windows
<intelikey> linux
<Jucato> lol
<Jucato> I was about to answer that
<intelikey> :)
<Homer> heh
<Audimage> how many of you are dual-booting with windows, and how many are sole-ly linux
<intelikey> they say great minds think alike.    and great hind ends stink alike....
<omar> jucato: so I should install another program
* Jucato dual/triple-boots
<photoguy> duel here
<Jucato> lol @ intelikey
<intelikey> Audimage pool  ?
<photoguy> dual here
* Hobbsee tripple boots.  mainly because i dont have enough space to do anything else.
<Jucato> omar: KDE has KMail for it's e-mail client
<intelikey> Audimage i dual *buntu mandrake
* Hobbsee would quad boot.
<Audimage> intelikey: poolo?
<Jucato> Hobbsee: you alive!!!! :P
<Hobbsee> last i knew i was
<Audimage> *pool?
<omar> jucato: ok lets check and be back
<intelikey> poll
<omar> jucato: thanks
<shadowr3d> how do i play mp3 files sudo apt-get install what
<intelikey> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<intelikey> -  But please use free formats if you can:
<intelikey> -  But please use free formats if you can:
<ewan> Hi!
<Jucato> IF you can :P
<intelikey> if you can
<Audimage> i still have a windows partition...but i just use it for GW, and i might check out cedega, so then i wouldn't need windows
<intelikey> and you can.
<Jucato> if YOU CAN, even :)
<ewan> just woundered if anyone know of a good network monitoring program?
<Hobbsee> knetworkmanager
<Jucato> I have XP for mmorpg's. all of them (asian ones) don't run on Wine...
<Homer> no seriously
<Homer> there is a game where you play as Tux
<Homer> and you fight evil microsoft robots
<aaraneda> hola
<Homer> the storyline is like the matrix
<intelikey> hola aaraneda espanol ?
<aaraneda> chileno
<Homer> all the robots running microsoft windows revolted against humanity and it is Tux to save the day
<Homer> heh
<intelikey> ah
<aaraneda> tu eres espaol
<Homer> i forgot the name of the game :\
<intelikey> no  englasia
<james_xxx> ok you guys... my story gets stranger.... i do not think now that i will have to re-install. i have both my wireless and ethernet cards working again... but here is the weird part... when my network cards are disabled, gnomebaker works. when they are enabled, gnomebaker does not work. i know it sounds crazy, but would anyone have an idea why this might be???
<Admiral_Chicago> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<aaraneda> como?
<Audimage> intelikey: why are you running *buntu and mandrake? i can see the benefit of running 2 different types of OSes but i don't see the benefit of running 2 distros of the same
<james_xxx> i don't know if other gnome apps would also act this way...
<Jucato> Audimage: each distro is unique
<shadowr3d> i cant do it can someone walk me throught the proccess of getting my amarok to play mp3 please
<intelikey> Audimage and you've been around linux how long now ?
<Jucato> Mandriva is very different from *buntu
<Audimage> a week
* Jucato whistles...
<intelikey> that's why you don't see it yet.
<Audimage> thats why i am asking so many questions
<shadowr3d> #amarok
<james_xxx> if anyone has an i idea, please clue me in...
<intelikey> understood.
<Audimage> how is it so different? is it just the apps?
<Audimage> well, any distro really
<intelikey> because i like mandrake better than *buntu  but,  it's old now in computer time.     and i like to always have two systems so i can fix one from the other if needed    and the way i tinker with the system it's needed...
<hltai> shadowr3d: http://amarok.kde.org/wiki/MP3_on_Kubuntu_6.06
<shadowr3d> got it thanks
<SpAwN> hello all...ive got a usb flsh drive..it works fine...but now i put it in...and dmesg shows it as /dev/sdb1 but /dev/sdb1 doesnt exist...only sda*
<SpAwN> ive tired unplugin replugin the drive i...it still doesnt show up
<osiris> did you put it in a different usb port than before ?
<SpAwN> sup osiris
<SpAwN> and no..same port
<osiris> notta
<osiris> odd
<intelikey> Audimage it's not much different at the core.  both use the linux kernel and the basic gnu apps   but above that there is little that can be called the same.
<SpAwN> yea quite odd...
<intelikey> Audimage starting with the package management and working upwords it would be easier to cound the simularities than the differances.
<Dr_Willis> try 'sudo fdisk -l' see if its seen.
<intelikey> count ^
<SpAwN> Dr_Willis, all sda*
<Dr_Willis> SpAwN,  odd.
<intelikey> now i've been off toppic long enough.
<SpAwN> hehe
<mad_man> The Net interprets censorship as damage and routes around it
<Audimage> intelikey i just don't understand why both would be necessary...the same apps are avaliable for most distros
<Audimage> mabye i should just install it and check it out
<Audimage> *maybe
<intelikey> mabye so
<ryan_> ho do i change my screen resolution
<intelikey> ho?  oh!  you can reconfigure X  or you can use the app in the wm to set it.  look in the menu
<jmichaelx> ok... i am installing ubuntu-desktop on this kubuntu box... i keep getting this error "** (process:11764): CRITICAL **: egg_desktop_entries_add_group: assertion `egg_desktop_entries_lookup_group (entries, group_name) == NULL' failed"
<jmichaelx> what does that mean?
<intelikey> means that process failed.     but does it error out or keep going with a warning ?
<jmichaelx> i got that error probably a hundred times
<jmichaelx> intelikey: no idea... i guess it goes on
<intelikey> until it stops and tells you something went wrong    just watch it.
<jmichaelx> ok
<SpAwN> yea my computer wont make the /dev/sdb1
<intelikey> SpAwN 'cd /dev ;MAKEDEV sd ;cd'
<intelikey> as root of course
<SpAwN> i plug in my usb drive....dmesg shows this : http://pastebin.ulteo.us/107
<SpAwN> intelikey, what will that do exactly?
<jmichaelx> i thought (perhaps stupidy) that installing ubuntu-desktop might solve some issues i have been having, like an apparent conflict between my network cards and gnome apps, i.e. gnomebaker. if i disble my network cards, gnomebaker owrks, if they are enabled, it does not work
<jmichaelx> something is very messed up
<rindolf> This link - http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Dapper#How_to_configure_network_connections - tells me I need to run System -> Administration -> Networking but this option is not available in my Kubuntu system. Where can I find it?
<rindolf> I'm using Dapper.
<SpAwN> http://pastebin.ulteo.us/108    ...this is after the dmesg command
<Xanith> whats the command u can type in konsole that will show everything thats running and it like refreshes according to whats using the most cpu and stuff
<Xanith> i forget
<intelikey> but isn't usb mounted in proc/something ?
<SpAwN> intelikey, umm...not sure...ive alwasy plugged in my usb flashdrive and it would show up as a /dev/sd*
<SpAwN> intelikey, well i did that command unplugged it and re plugged it....still nothing in /dev/ but it still is saying its sdb1
<tariq> anyone using kde4 on kubuntu ?
<tariq> i keep getting seg fault ?
<sinpath> micromedaiflash
<sinpath> !micromediaflash
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about micromediaflash - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<alexicon> does anyone know what package libGL.la is included with
<alexicon> macromedia
<alexicon> !flash
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Xanith> is there divx codecs for linux?
<alexicon> yes
<alexicon> get libxine-extracodecs
<tariq> again , kde4 on edgy ?
<alexicon> and w32codecs
<tariq> anyone ?
<alexicon> !divx
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<SpAwN> well this sucks...........i cant get my homework done...cuz its all on my flashdrive.................................
<llxcamxll> What would be the best program to rip cd's
<intelikey> SpAwN  for Q in /dev/sd* ;do echo $Q ;dd if=$Q count=1 | less ;done                 see if it's there.
<alexicon> k3b i like
<alexicon> for ripping
<Jucato> for audio cd's you could use kaudiocreator to rip them or the audiocd:/ io slave
<SpAwN> intelikey, what do i run? "for Q in /dev/sd* ;do echo $Q ;dd if=$Q count=1 | less ;done" ?
<sinpath> how do i get micromeadia flash and java working for linux
<SpAwN> !java > sinpath
<SpAwN> !flash > sinpath
<Xanith> is there like a website i can go to that shows me all this stuff thats on the repsoitories? and like a description?
<Xanith> kinda like how gentoo has packages.gentoo.org....
<intelikey> SpAwN or  for Q in /dev/sd* ;do dd if=$Q of=/dev/null && echo $Q ;done      if you like
<alexicon> use gentoos info Xanith
<alexicon> adept gives package details
<alexicon> theres an apt website too
<alexicon> maybe thats what youre looking for
<intelikey> ooops that's a little long.    add count=1  to the dd string
<Xanith> yea but i cant search for something...
<alexicon> packages.gentoo is prettier tho
<alexicon> search? google
<Xanith> so say like i wanted to look for dvd authoring tools
<Jucato> packages.ubuntu.com
<rindolf> This link - http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Dapper#How_to_configure_network_connections - tells me I need to run System -> Administration -> Networking but this option is not available in my Kubuntu system. Where can I find it?
<SpAwN> intelikey, hmm well there is only sda.......and dmesg shows my usb drive as sdb1.....so somthing is very wrong....
<Jucato> Xanith: http://packages.ubuntu.com or you could also try typing "apt:/" in Konqueror
<intelikey> ok that's nice.
<SpAwN> intelikey, all that command showed was sda*
<Xanith> thanks!
<mathieu> anyone using guarddog here?
<lotusleaf> mathieu: who needs guarddog when you have openbsd?
<pete> guys, do you know when (K)ubuntu will release firefox1.5.0.7? They bypassed 1.5.0.6 because it had to do w/windows only.
<mathieu> lotus:do not start the flame wars...
<lotusleaf> pete: it's easy to compile
<lotusleaf> mathieu: please don't accuse ;)
<pete> i know but i prefer to use ubuntu's version
<Jucato> pete: probably soon. they might be busy with Edgy right now
<lotusleaf> pete: there's a thread on the forums about this
<lotusleaf> pete: I believe in the cafe?
<pete> what's that?
<Jucato> pete: Edgy Eft is the next release (out in October, hopefully)
<pete> thanks guys!
<lotusleaf> pete: yw
<intelikey> i don't expect to ever see edgy
<Jucato> aw too bad :P
<intelikey> :>
<jmichaelx> ok, it's me again. would anyone have an idea as to why i am unable to get gnome apps to run in kubuntu?  it seems like they only refuse to run when my wireless card is enabled. however, when i switch to gnome, those apps will work on the same PC...
<lotusleaf> dapper won't mind if you give edgy a little love
<intelikey> jmichaelx no  but it sounds like a bug.
<SpAwN> has anyone heard of kubuntu not making the /dev/sdb or w/e when u plug in a usb device?.....this seems like a stupid problem....
<intelikey> it's not kubuntu that makes device nodes.  it's udev
<SpAwN> well is udev know to do this?
<jmichaelx> intelikey: it must be. i have another PC with k/x/ubuntu (all three) installed, and it has no similar problem. this PC did not have this problem until i installed wireless
<intelikey> if it's told to.   MAKEDEV
<SpAwN> intelikey, i did that command....the cd /dev/; MAKEDEV; cd
<intelikey> jmichaelx umm hmm
<intelikey> SpAwN as root ?
<intelikey> only root can make device nodes in /dev
<SpAwN> intelikey, yea
<SpAwN> cd /dev ;MAKEDEV sd ;cd was the exact command i ran
<SpAwN> as root
<intelikey> "cd /dev/; MAKEDEV; cd"   is not what i said.    "cd /dev/; MAKEDEV sd ; cd "
<intelikey> yep
<jmichaelx> well, i need to ask lupine about this... he helped get my wifi going several weeks ago
<SpAwN> intelikey, should i do this when the usb drive is plugged in or not plugged in?
<jmichaelx> i imagine that this issue started then, but i had not noticed it until now...
<intelikey> might need  ./M*    you don't have ./ in your path by default    and pluged should work
<intelikey> cd /dev/; ./MAKEDEV sd ; cd
<intelikey> i don't like udev for that very reason.  i found too many times i was making the device nodes by hand.   and each reboot looses them.
<SpAwN> intelikey, ran that last command....no errors......plugged my drive back in and nothing... udev is not making anything
<SpAwN> intelikey, is there a replacement for udev?
<intelikey> i simply don't use.
<SpAwN> intelikey, then what do u do?
<intelikey> but that's not recommended
<intelikey> static device nodes
<intelikey> you could have them  check /dev/.static/dev/
<SpAwN> i just wanna get my homework done :/
<intelikey> check ls /dev/.static/dev/sdb*
<SpAwN> i see alot of stuff i thee
<SpAwN> http://pastebin.ulteo.us/109
<intelikey> that's what is in /dev until udev moves it.
<Admiral_Chicago> anyone know if winamp works for Linux
<intelikey> and i don't need to see them.
<SpAwN> i see alot of sdb* 's in there is that normal?...
<intelikey> try mounting /dev/.static/dev/sdb1    or what ever it is
<intelikey> yes that's normal
<SpAwN> intelikey, will that get cleaned out...i see sdb1-15 i there....i dont think any of my devices are sdb15
<intelikey> no it's "static"   stays put.
<SpAwN> intelikey, ahh its normal
<intelikey> unless you awax them.
<SpAwN> mount: /dev/.static/dev/sdb1 is not a valid block device
<helter> Hi friends, need some help, how can I install a new locale and set it as my default locale?
<alexicon> helter: in kcontrol
<alexicon> accesibility
<intelikey> spawn sudo fdisk -l /dev/.static/dev/sdb*
<intelikey> or sd*
<helter> isn't a safer way to do it with dpkg or something like that
<llxcamxll> how can i use my usb connection to connect to my router????
<helter> I want to set up the locale for the whole installation
<helter> i mean at the ubuntu level
<alexicon> is your locale not listed??
<helter> yeah, I want to install a japanese locale
<helter> I have only english ones
<alexicon> you didnt chose it when you installed?
<SpAwN> intelikey, it returned nothing
<intelikey> module missing.
<llxcamxll> anyone
<helter> yeah I didnt
<SpAwN> hmmmmmmmm
<intelikey> the kernel is not recognizing the drive
<intelikey> i don't know if usb  or scsi  or what module to look for
<intelikey> SpAwN you can search modules    modprobe -l | less
<llxcamxll> little disappointed no usb support
<SpAwN> hmm k intelikey
<SpAwN> intelikey, thats for your help =-d
<intelikey> i don't have a kernel or any modules installed so i can't search for you.
<intelikey> np    hope you get it all streightened out.     and most likely inserting the proper module will trigger udev also.
<SpAwN> intelikey, im looking for a usb or scsi and then modprobe it??"?
<intelikey> yeah
<intelikey> hopefully the one for your device      101
<intelikey> looking at dmesg might help in that search
<intelikey> lshw also
<llxcamxll> !shw
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about shw - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<flaccid> !lshw
<ubotu> lshw: information about hardware configuration. In component main, is standard. Version 02.06-3 (dapper), package size 183 kB, installed size 468 kB
<intelikey> SpAwN after doing this one time.   next time you will know the module name and know what to do.      also for this installations duration   adding the module name to /etc/modules  will be a permanant fix.
<llxcamxll> can anyone help me with usb
<flaccid> llxcamxll: start with lsusb
<SpAwN> intelikey, ...just had an idea.....i restarted udev....and it reloaded the modules i think....cuz now it works
<SpAwN> intelikey, it said reloading yada yada....then replugged the drive...and bingo
<intelikey> SpAwN lsmod and see what it loaded.  then add it to  /etc/modules
<intelikey> first thing listed is last installed
<SpAwN> hmm
<SpAwN> cfbfillrect             4384  1 vga16fb
<SpAwN> is the last....but i restarted it 2 times...
<SpAwN> 1st time i wasnt sure it worked right...so i did it again
<intelikey> other end of the list.   "<intelikey> first thing listed is last installed"  ^
<SpAwN> intelikey, ahh misread that one ;D
<SpAwN> nls_utf8                2272  2
<SpAwN> is the 1st line
<intelikey> next one
<SpAwN> ipt_TOS                 2400  0
<intelikey> it's using that one for the fs on the drive
<intelikey> next
<SpAwN> xt_multiport            3648  0
<intelikey> there
<fyrmedic> OK I'm sure I'll get flamed but I screwed up my xorg.cong and sync rates for the display and now I can't see anything and logging in under recovery won't accept my password. Any thoughts?
<SpAwN> intelikey, so thats most likely the module that was needed?
<intelikey> SpAwN most likely that and maybe the one after also
<intelikey> but that looks like usb drivers
<SpAwN> k ill try adding them....... intelikey thanks for ya time/help...its appreciated =D
<intelikey> any time
<intelikey> fyrmedic boot and at the login just hit [alt] +[ctrl] +[f1]    and login on the console.   (doesn't matter if you can see the gui or not)  then    sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<llxcamxll> i done lsusb, but like what after that
<intelikey> that's how you fix it.
<llxcamxll> huh?
<intelikey> llxcamxll not you.
<llxcamxll> oh
<fyrmedic> cool thanks.
<intelikey> np
<llxcamxll> can you help me then dudes
<intelikey> flaccid you gona finish what you started with llxcamxll ?
<cpk2> so you did lsusb... it probably spit a bunch of crap back out at you, what did you want it to do?
<llxcamxll> i want to use my usb to connect to my router
<llxcamxll> it said it picked up efficient networks
* intelikey is leaving.   network illiterate anyway.
<llxcamxll> is there a way to network with the usb
<flaccid> i just on an important phone call, so i guess not
<Max_-> hi! what is the "ms outlook" of linux???
<stefano> ciao
<Tm_T> Max_-: try kontact
<cpk2> Max_-: there are all sorts of things you can try
<Tm_T> though I don't know what you mean by "ms outlook"
<cpk2> theres evolution as well
<Max_-> ok, thx!
<llxcamxll> cp2k no ideas on the usb networking?
<cpk2> what router is it?
<cpk2> or modem
<llxcamxll> speedstream adsl modem
<llxcamxll> do i just gotta install the linux version of the speedstream drivers
<cpk2> you do know the wiki has usb adsl modem entries?
<llxcamxll> nah i didn't
<cpk2> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsbAdslModem enjoy
<cpk2> but yes you do need drivers
<ep> I installed flashplugin-nonfree using apt-get with no complaint.   However flash does not work in firefox.  Do I need something else?
<InteliWasp> what do i need to do to make a bridge between 2 network devices?
<reddwolf78> !wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<lotusleaf> reddwolf78: #winehq ;)
<reddwolf78> have a friend here woundering about wine can you tell him about what wine does
<plugs> help! i can't figure out how to make a video dvd with k3b. i have two avi's. dont they need to be vob's and bup's and whatever?
<lotusleaf> reddwolf78: have you tried the wine channel at #winehq ? In addition, http://www.winehq.com
<ep> about:plugin in firefox doesn't show anything on flash.  Yet I installed the package flashplugin-nonfree (on the command line) and had no errors. What's wrong?
<InteliWasp> !bridge
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bridge - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ep> sun's java works at least
<flaccid> w0a, this dj comp im going in.. you get a generous 15mins to play heh
<InteliWasp> !network
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about network - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<plugs> can anyone help me to burn a video dvd?
<flaccid> anybody know what # column in frostwire is?
<flaccid> sorry what the # column means
<ironfroggy> how am i supposed to use the 'Configure Service' option in the kde print settings? it asks for a root password even if im in administrator mode!
<InteliWasp> how do i get thunderbird to write to my inbox?
<flaccid> !cups
<ubotu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<InteliWasp> !thunderbird
<ubotu> a FOSS email client, capable of close cooperation with Firefox, both by the Mozilla Foundation.  To make your thunderbird links open in firefox see http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=60427
<flaccid> ironfroggy: i think there is default password or something, i can't remember
<ironfroggy> i know what cups is. how does that help me?
<ironfroggy> i thought root had no password?
<flaccid> ironfroggy: this is not the system root account, its the cups admin account
<ironfroggy> oh
<flaccid> if i'm reading you right..
<ironfroggy> well maybe im not even in the right place to diagnose my problem
<flaccid> whats the prob
<ironfroggy> which is print jobs just setting there saying "Processing..." forever and never going anywhere.
<ironfroggy> i dont get any errors.
<ironfroggy> usually, they just say they printed successfully and i never see anything printed at all, and no activity at the printer one bit.
<flaccid> ironfroggy: did you follow the wiki pages from !cups ?
<ironfroggy> yes, i had confiugred it just fine a few weeks ago, and now it just doesnt work anymore.
<flaccid> ironfroggy: look at the cups logs on both the client and server
<ironfroggy> the logs dont show any activity at all
<ironfroggy> it doesnt even make a different if the printer is turned off, so something is getting in the way far before it gets there. also, im having the exact same problems on two different boxes.
<ep> sudo update-flashplugin give some "installation failed message.  Anything wrong with downloading from Macromedia and running sudo flashplayer-installer?  Should I uninstall ubuntu's non-working-package first?
<kunjan> offtopic: anyone know of any channels for assembly language?
<ep> #scott_nudds ?
<plugs> How do i create a video dvd from an .avi?
<cpk2> plugs: probably need to convert to mpeg first i think?
<InteliWasp> i just installed thunderbird, is some issues with the linux version?
<cpk2> plugs: dvdstyler might have the type of thing you are looking for? i dont know
<plugs> cpk2: i'll look into it, thanks
<drgonzo> hello all
<drgonzo> anyone know what has happened to SmoothSlideSaver   ?
<drgonzo> It appears to no longer exist from the site
<plugs> help, i get this: "The following packages have unmet dependencies:"
<ironfroggy> what do i do if i cant remember the cups admin password?
<flaccid> maybe reinstall cups
<flaccid> not sure
<ironfroggy> i dont even remember giving it one
<flaccid> is the password stored in cups.conf or somewhere else
<flaccid> you can ask in #cups
<ironfroggy> actually, im in the lpadmin group so shouldnt my own login credentials be sufficient?
<cpk2> plugs: what are you installing?
<flaccid> ironfroggy: no
<flaccid> like i said its the cups admin pass
<Jucato> does anyone here know how I can share files between Kubuntu and another Linux distro on VMWare
<ironfroggy> dammit i found the problem. it was my routers fault.
<ironfroggy> its 24 hour leases lead to frequent IP changes on my LAN.
<flaccid> ironfroggy: that affected it how?
<Xanith> Is there any software for linux that converts AVI to MPEG2 and burns to a DVD?
<plugs> cpk2 i was trying to install dvdstyler
<unix_infidel> Jucato: you mean locally?
<unix_infidel> or you want to route it through the internet?
<Jucato> locally only
<unix_infidel> i'm sure you could set it up to see a local share.
<Jucato> ok...
<unix_infidel> or even try scp.
* Jucato is a networking/sharing noob :)
<unix_infidel> we'er all n00bs at something.
* flaccid is a general noob
<flaccid> i know lots of shit
* unix_infidel is just lazy, and hasnt setup Kubuntu on his laptop yet.
<flaccid> but still rate as a noob in freenodeland
<unix_infidel> so i'm a productivity n00b. :)
<Jucato> heh :)
<flaccid> only thing i'm king of is css/html
<flaccid> !vista
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about vista - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<flaccid> thats a good thing, ubotu
<Jucato> flaccid: great! at least I know someone who I can approach with css/html questions :P
<lotusleaf> !shuttleworth
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about shuttleworth - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<unix_infidel> flaccid: i dont see you in #web, #css, #httpcraft or any other related channel :P
<unix_infidel> you're probably just too good for us :P
<Xanith> so i guess no one knows of a program that lets you convert avi to mpeg2 and burn to dvd?
<unix_infidel> Xanith: youd need the proper codec i'd guess.
<unix_infidel> ffmpeg
<Xanith> well like on windows, nero pretty much did it all
<Xanith> u put the avi files in, and it'd convert them and burn them for general dvd players on a dvd-r
<unix_infidel> Xanith: i dont replace stuff in linux when windows does it with ease.
<flaccid> unix_infidel: too busy to be in there helping. i also don't get a long with some people.
<cpk2> Xanith: have you done a search in sourceforge?
<unix_infidel> some people spend days trying to find a FOSS solution, I just use what works.
<flaccid> Jucato: anytime :)
<cpk2> Xanith: something like avi to mpeg
<Xanith> ok i'll check there
<unix_infidel> flaccid: too busy?
<flaccid> yes
<flaccid> i should be studying atm
<unix_infidel> flaccid: CSE major?
<flaccid> CSE ?
<unix_infidel> computer science?
<flaccid> b.computing
<flaccid> i'm in australia
<Xanith> can u add sourceforge as a repository on Adept?
<Xanith> so i can download files straight from sourceforge?
<unix_infidel> flaccid: heh, well i guess you can just be my personal web dev helper :)
<unix_infidel> you got a portfolio handy, how long you eben doing this stuff?
<flaccid> yeah i'm all for helping in this chan, just can't be stuffed with #web, #css etc. anymore
<flaccid> no portfolio
<flaccid> will make one day. i beend doing this stuff for about 4 years professionally
<unix_infidel> flaccid: any websites you are particularly proud of that you could paste or PM?
<flaccid> i'm a web standards junky...
<unix_infidel> web dev is getting lucrative...fast.
<flaccid> unix_infidel: i wish. nothing at the moment.
<flaccid> not in australia
<flaccid> i'm a client-side specialist. most australian companies believe its too hard to separate duties or don't believe in it. they take the jack of all trades approach despite staffing numbers...
<unix_infidel> client side specialist?
<flaccid> yeah client-side programmer
<flaccid> ie. html/css/ecmascript
<unix_infidel> ahh, you mean for basic web design stuff, not creating php frameworks for actual productivity :P
<flaccid> i can do php/mysql etc. no problem. but why would you get a client-side developer to do the backend and why would you get a php person to do the html/css when they have no idea..
<dein> does anyone here feel like its christmas when the little update icon appears in their taskbar?
<flaccid> dein: yes lol
<Xanith> anyone know how to open a kmdr file?
<Jucato> dein: no... cause there's always a chance that something might break :P
<flaccid> one day the web client-side will get respect. its the most complained about thing for websites, but also has the least respect and priority in the IT world...
<unix_infidel> Jucato: you get that scp working b/w vms?
<unix_infidel> flaccid: if you can design well i doubt that's a bad field.
<flaccid> it is in australia
<unix_infidel> being able to implement the backend tools that's not badly regarded.
<flaccid> being able to do the frontend.. thats lowly regarded...
<dein> jucato: just some of the fun that comes with your new present :)
<unix_infidel> well, depends on how good it is :p
<flaccid> yes but IT managers don't care if its valid or not..
<flaccid> universities are still playing catch-up
<flaccid> i'm doing an assignment atm which asks you to do a non-standard JS dynamic menu which is inaccesible...
<jmichaelx> well, i tried to test out edgy knot 3..... could not get X to start
<unix_infidel> i'm guessing its wise to remove archive from the sources.list lines?
<unix_infidel> its been a while since i did a reinstall.
<unix_infidel> !cipherfunk
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cipherfunk - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<unix_infidel> hmm, cipherfunk is down?
<unix_infidel> !sources
<ubotu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<Jucato> hmm...
<Jucato> !easysource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<unix_infidel> i'm assuming i'm not supposed to remove archive from archive.ubuntu.com
<Jucato> yep, you assumed right :)
<unix_infidel> anyone know if cipherfunk is down?
<Homer> I am having problems compiling things
<Homer> cvs -z3 -d:pserver:anony
<Xanith> anyone have any clue why firefox is kinda skippy on scrolling on my myspace?
<Xanith> it wasn't that way in windows...
<Homer> checking for C++ compiler default output file name... configure: error: C++ compiler cannot create executables
<unix_infidel> is it possible to generate a list of all installed files that i can backup for future installs?
<unix_infidel> erm installed packages?
<Admiral_Chicago> Xanith, because myspace sucks
<Jucato> unix_infidel: dpkg --get-selections MIGHT work, if the exact same packages (with the exact same versions/names) are in the repositories. It might not work across Dapper and Edgy
<Admiral_Chicago> the code is so bad
<unix_infidel> Jucato: ahh.
<Xanith> haha... well it had no problems with firefox in windows
<Xanith> but like when im scrolling it's almost like i'm scrolling at 1 fps
<Xanith> it's really skippy
<unix_infidel> Xanith: b/c the plugins required for myspace isnt open.
<unix_infidel> aren't*
<unix_infidel> as the formats aren't open.
<Admiral_Chicago> Xanith, the webpage is set up so badly. its got horrible servers and HTML
<unix_infidel> Xanith: it works REALLY well if you've got the no script plugin installed :)
<unix_infidel> better than windows i'd say :)
<Xanith> it wouldn't be because i have PNG24 images on there with transparency would it?
<louise> what do i need so i can watch movies from the dvd
<flaccid> !dvdplayer
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dvdplayer - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<flaccid> !dve
<flaccid> !dvd
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dve - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ubotu> See http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html. Libdvdcss can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<flaccid> hmm
<louise> k
<flaccid> i wanna know that too louise
<louise> will vlc media player play one?
<flaccid> not sure, totem does as per the desktop guide above
<unix_infidel> vlc will as long as you have proper libs / codecs
<flaccid> unix_infidel: how about xine-ui ?
<unix_infidel> not sure.
<unix_infidel> i usually have libdvdcss installed and use mplayer.
<flaccid> interesting
<flaccid> i wish my optical drive worked...
<flaccid> love my notebook, just have a few issues
<dek> I have upgraded to Edgy to test, but the boot screen is wayyy to strange. Is this the way it's supposed to be for now?
<Jucato> dek: define "strange"?
<dek> lol it's difficult xD
<dek> its like a square
<dek> like "cirquit" shape
<Jucato> with colors, circles, and squares?
<dek> nothing eye candy
<Jucato> hm..
<dek> spanish?
<dek> :P
<dek> Juan Carlos
<dek> con ese nombre
<dek> :P
<Jucato> nope not Spanish
<Jucato> sorry
<dek> :O
<Jucato> did you upgrade from Dapper and made a fresh installation of Edgy
<Jucato> ?
<dek> I upgraded from Dapper
<dek> didn't have a nice time upgrading, had to try several times
<dek> to get it to work
<Jucato> dist-upgrade?
<dek> yes
<Xanith> Hey i went to the WebBrowsingSlowIPv6IPv4 thing, and it says to add that line to the bad_list file... but that file doesn't exist?
<Jucato> strange, you should have the new usplash/boot splash...
<Jucato> try checking for updates (again)
<michael__> #neu.de
<dek> yes i tried several times too
<dek> how can I update that part only?
<Jucato> dek: try to run 'adept_updater'
<unix_infidel> bah, i dread apt-get upgrades :(
<unix_infidel> especially on a 150K connection :(
<Jucato> :)
<dek> i updated several times
<dek> but boot screen doesnt get updated
<dek> i still get the square and ugly one :P
<Jucato> hmm.. really strange
<Xanith> umm i guess no one knows anything?
<Jucato> Xanith: maybe if you posted the link to that "WebBrowsingSlowIP..." thing?
<Xanith> it's from the bot in this channel
<Xanith> !WebBrowsingSlow
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about WebBrowsingSlow - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Admiral_Chicago> dek, thats a bug thats been reported
<Admiral_Chicago> i did it today
<Xanith> !IPv6
<ubotu> To disable ipv6 read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WebBrowsingSlowIPv6IPv4
<Xanith> that one
<Jucato> ok hold on
<Jucato> Admiral_Chicago: only happens if you dist-upgrade from Dapper?
<Admiral_Chicago> i dist-upgrated
<Admiral_Chicago> Jucato, i can edit it
<dhq> how do i enable apci for my lappy
<Jucato> ok. coz I just installed Knot 3 on VMWare, no problem there
<dek> oh ok
<dek> i am glad then it is a bug and not my noobyness
<dek> :P
<Admiral_Chicago> Jucato, well i'll do the edit and i'll ask around on #ubuntu+1
<Jucato> ok
<Jucato> Xanith: have you tried the intructions on disabling IPv6 on Dapper?
<Xanith> heh just noticed that
<Xanith> that's what im doing now
<Xanith> k rebooting...
<unix_infidel> Jucato: you get that scp setup b/w Virtual machines in vmware?
<Jucato> unix_infidel: nope. I gave up :P
<Jucato> maybe some other time when I'm not in a hurry
<flaccid> who wants to come around my place and cook me something
<Jucato> hm... if I were near your place, I'd drop by and cook you :P
<dhq> how do i configure acpi
<Xanith> !flash
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<flaccid> asl, Jucato lol
<dhq> !acpi
<ubotu> acpi: displays information on ACPI devices. In component main, is optional. Version 0.09-1 (dapper), package size 10 kB, installed size 72 kB (Only available for i386 ia64 amd64)
<Jucato> flaccid: have I suddenly wandered of to DALnet? you're asking for my asl? lol
<flaccid> yeah it was kinda a joke
<flaccid> reply is optional
<Jucato> my optional answer to your optional question is ___/m/Philippines :P
<flaccid> lol
<flaccid> i'm 24/m/australia
<Jucato> ah 23/m/Philippines (to be fair :P)
<flaccid> hehe sure
<flaccid> this issue sux: http://www.gossamer-threads.com/lists/mythtv/users/38280
<Xanith> now im trying to figure out why flash is installed and firefox still doesn't use it... lol
<dhq> what is cpu throttle
* flaccid bangs cymbals
<Jucato> Xanith: how did you install flash?
<Xanith> through adept
<dhq> !throttle
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about throttle - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Jucato> Xanith: flashplugin-nonfree?
<Xanith> yea
<Jucato> hm...
<Jucato> did you try restarting Firefox?
<Jucato> oh, btw, the flash plugin can only handle Flash 7, iirc. if the site uses something higher, no luck
<Xanith> oh that might be it then, cause i think the site uses Flash 9
<Jucato> :(
<Xanith> so they don't even make a Flash 9 for linux?
<Jucato> ask Adobe.
<Jucato> it's in the works (so they say...)
<Xanith> lol well i guess thats a start
<Xanith> but they dont make anything else for linux do they?
<Jucato> hm... not that I know of
<Xanith> so they hired linux programmers just to code a free plugin for linux?
<Xanith> sounds believeable
<Jucato> I don't know the details...
<flaccid> how do they expect flash to be respected as a standard of any sort if they do not provide the latest version to all platforms, particularly gnu/linux??
<flaccid> thats what i hate..
<Admiral_Chicago> flaccid, thats why we support Open Formats
<flaccid> ah yeah
<flaccid> but thats nothing to do with my point
<Jucato> flaccid: well, there's Flash for Windows and Macs, so in a way... money speaks
<flaccid> yeah i know how it goes
<unix_infidel> ok, i think removing archive from archive.ubuntu.com might actually increase my speeds.
<Jucato> unix_infidel: it's like trying to remove a part of your address :)
<unix_infidel> yes?
<ep> ah got here late on the discussion... i installed flashplugin-nonfree on dapper/kubuntu.  Is it not working  because macromedia is sending version 9?
<Jucato> are you removing the word "archive" or just the "xx" part before it?
<unix_infidel> ahh i think i just need to remove us from the line.
<ccherrett> what is the tool to configure your display?
<Jucato> unix_infidel: ok that's different :)
<unix_infidel> security.ubuntu.com is being SUPER slow.
<Jucato> unix_infidel: you're just using a different mirror/server, which may or may not be faster
<Jucato> security.ubuntu.com is the only server available, no mirrors, which might explain the slowness
<dhq> !acpi
<ubotu> acpi: displays information on ACPI devices. In component main, is optional. Version 0.09-1 (dapper), package size 10 kB, installed size 72 kB (Only available for i386 ia64 amd64)
<flaccid> Admiral_Chicago: open formats for web are all good if MSIE supports them..
<Admiral_Chicago> flaccid, i gave up on IE
<Jucato> Admiral_Chicago: but the majority of the internet browsing population hasn't yet... :(
<Admiral_Chicago> Jucato, yea well i'm one less
<Jucato> heh, two less, if you count me :)
<Admiral_Chicago> plus i'm a Firefox zealot, i have a teeshirt. i tell everyone about it
<CroX> Mornin' ppl
<flaccid> 3 if you count me too
<flaccid> i'm an opera junky..
<flaccid> svg aint going on IE anytime soon if at all
<Admiral_Chicago> i'm a moderator in the Firefox users community on LiveJournal
<Admiral_Chicago> !svg
<ubotu> svg is Scalable Vector Graphics, a language used for graphical applications in XML, and a W3 recommendation. SVG Editors: Inkscape, Karbon14
<Admiral_Chicago> ah, well good i had no idea what an svg was before this
<Jucato> :)
<flaccid> would take over flash for vector
<flaccid> but sif thats going to happen coz of IE
<CroX> Speaking of flash..
<SpAwN> hello all anyone know a good tv tuner card that will work good in linux?
<flaccid> opera and firefox have svg support already
<CroX> I just installed a mozilla flash package from the universe repository and now firefox freezes whenever I visit some site with flash
<Jucato> (konqueror supports it too...)
<Admiral_Chicago> CroX, what plugin and what release are you on? dapper?
<flaccid> Jucato: is that native support?
<Jucato> flaccid: yeah I think so
<CroX> Admiral_Chicago: Lemme check
<CroX> 6.06
<flaccid> coolio
<Admiral_Chicago> i think the plugin you are supposed to use is flashplugin-nonfree
<flaccid> seee someone needs to get it on to IE somehow
<flaccid> native that is
<Admiral_Chicago> on something to that effect
<CroX> Admiral_Chicago: Ahh, I tried with libflash-mozplugin
<Jucato> !flashplugin-nonfree
<ubotu> flashplugin-nonfree: Macromedia Flash Player plugin installer. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 7.0.63.3ubuntu3 (dapper), package size 16 kB, installed size 136 kB (Only available for i386)
<Admiral_Chicago> problem is it is only for x86 systems, not like PPC or 64bit
<CroX> Component multiverse, hrm.. I'll poke around for it. Thanks.
<CroX> Err
<Admiral_Chicago> CroX, you run 64 bit or a mac?
<CroX> I'm on amd64
<Jucato> !repos > CroX
<Admiral_Chicago> there is a complicated way to get it work
<flaccid> Admiral_Chicago: the wiki i think says you have to do manual stuff for install on those archs
<flaccid> yep admiral
<Admiral_Chicago> !flash
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Admiral_Chicago> CroX, first link
<CroX> Alright
<Admiral_Chicago> follow that to flash, you can make it work on AMD64 though
<CroX> Sweet, I'll check it out
<ubuntu_> slm
<ubuntu_> slm
<ubuntu_> m'llet
<ubuntu_> olooooooooooooooooooo
<ubuntu_> slm
<visik7> I wonder why kubuntu-desktop depends on irssi
<Jucato> visik7: they made it a common app that's available on all installations (ubuntu and xubuntu too)
<visik7> it's useless there is already kopete and konversation
<visik7> and is text mode
<Jucato> well, that depends. it's very useful if you need an IRC client while X is down
<visik7> mmm
<visik7> maybe
<Jucato> nano and vim are also installed, even if kate/gedit/mousepad are already there. Some people actually do prefer to use irssi...
<visik7> vim is another thing
<visik7> vim is essential to develop
<visik7> :)
<Jucato> debatable :P
<Jucato> but we're not here to debate on that :P
<visik7> just joking :)
<Jucato> :)
<visik7> back to study
<CroX> Anyone here know of EditPlus2 from win? I'm looking for a similar editor. Kate doesn't quite cut it.
<Jucato> CroX: for HTML/Web page development?
<CroX> Jucato: PHP, HTML, LUA, CSS
<visik7> quanta?
<Jucato> CroX: you might want to try out Quanta Plus or Nvu
<CroX> Jucato: I'd love color markup, auto intendent, ftp support, and extra all ;)
<CroX> Alright, I'll check that out. Thanks.
<Jucato> Quanta has those, afaik
<CroX> !quanta
<ubotu> quanta: web development environment for KDE. In component main, is optional. Version 4:3.5.2-0ubuntu5 (dapper), package size 2295 kB, installed size 5600 kB
<Jucato> Kate is just a text editor that has some coding features. but it's still just  a text editor :)
<flaccid> CroX: kate or kdevelop i find is just as good as EditPlus2, why you think its not?
<Jucato> KDevelop is more oriented towards programming, though
<CroX> flaccid: Because kate doesn't get the syntaxes right with LUA, I couldn't find FTP support and it lacks auto-intendend.
<CroX> flaccid: Minor annoyances for sure, but still.
<flaccid> hmm
<flaccid> what is LUA anyway?
<flaccid> kate does support ftp btw
<CroX> !lua
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lua - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Jucato> isn't there some setting in Kate for indenting?
<flaccid> yeah i thought so too
<CroX> flaccid: http://www.lua.org
<CroX> Hrm
<Jucato> probably LUA is too new to have built-in support in Kate? even Ruby isn't supported yet
<Jucato> at least for syntaxes, afaik
<CroX> Jucato: LUA's older than ruby though. But kate does have LUA support
<Jucato> ah
<CroX> Jucato: Only not very good ones
<CroX> But perhaps you could change some syntax file for kate? You could do that in EditPlus2
<Jucato> heh maybe the guy who's supposed to be maintaing LUA support hasn't updated yet
<flaccid> CroX: ask these questions in #kate
<CroX> flaccid: Will do, thanks
<flaccid> and indentation is in the configure
<Jucato> kate might not support everything, because it's not a dedicated programming IDE, imho
<Jucato> it may have advanced features, but they're more of addons rather than main features
<flaccid> well it does everything CroX has cited, except the poor LUA support
<CroX> Jucato: Suits me better then. I prefer multiple lightweight applications rather than one bulky have-it-all
<Jucato> :)
<flaccid> i'd use kdevelop, but it doesn't support same instance for opening files externally
<CroX> That's the second time this has happened.. I'm using checkinstall and end up with a x86_64 package even though I'd need a amd64 one.
<CroX> Something I haven't configured correctly perhaps?
* Jucato thought that x86_64 is equivalent to AMD64.... :(
<CroX> Well, I'd think so too. But the error messages keep telling me it isn't.
<hltai> what do i need to do to mount a windows shared folder?
<roconnor> The man page for kate seems out of date.
<roconnor> the -n option has been removed
<roconnor> (repalced by -u)
<Jucato> roconnor: I have no -n in my man kate page
<kulbir> mount /dev/DRIVE name
<roconnor> August, 25 2003 is the date I have at the bottom of my man page
<zorglu_> X Error: BadDevice, invalid or uninitialized input device 168 <- about kate, each time i launch it i got those. any idea how i can remove it ?
<flaccid> i have never heard of -n
<Jucato> roconnor: I have May 2006
<zorglu_> i got 2003 too, and this is 6.06.1 install
<flaccid> zorglu_: wacom devices need to be removed from xorg.conf
<roconnor> wow, why is my man page out of date...
<zorglu_> !wacom
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wacom - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<zorglu_> flaccid: any url about this ? if not i can google :)
<flaccid> my kate man page is may 2006
<roconnor> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 1151 2006-06-14 02:26 /usr/share/man/man1/kate.1.gz
<flaccid> i'm looking zorglu
<Jucato> try this
<Jucato> !baddevice
<ubotu> baddevice is If you are getting errors similar to this: X Error: BadDevice, invalid or uninitialized input device 168  Then please read this page: http://www.linuxfordummies.org/index.php?topic=579.0
<flaccid> bingo
<zorglu_> i dont get how some people got different man page...
<zorglu_> ok thanks :)
<flaccid> how they fixing that bug?
<Jucato> flaccid: I don't think it's a bug really
<flaccid> how= are they
<flaccid> i deem it as a bug
<Jucato> well. :)
<flaccid> or at least bad logic
<Jucato> or poor hardware detection?
<flaccid> i just didn't expect developers to make this kind of mistake
<zorglu_> lets say it is an 'improper behavior' to display scary error message to so many people :)
<CroX> Question. I have just installed kmysqladmin but how do I find it and start it?
<flaccid> Jucato: i believe its not as a result of hardware detection its added after the hardware detect
<Jucato> zorglu_: those error messages only appear when you try to launch apps from the command line, afaik
<Jucato> flaccid: probably. I'm not really familiar with X. the problem is that xorg.conf is not dynamic, in that it doesn't adjust automatically with a change in the hardware, afaik
<zorglu_> Jucato: and they are scary and appears on many (most?) box ?
<Jucato> zorglu_: on all boxes :)
<zorglu_> ok :)
<flaccid> its like how i wouldn't mind this one to be rid of as well: DESTROY created new reference to dead object ' Qt::SpacerItem', <> line 24 during global destruction.
<flaccid> Jucato: wacom is being installed by default
<Jucato> flaccid: just the xorg reference to wacom. we'll have more than wacoms in xorg.conf when Edgy comes :)
<Jucato> AIGLX will be enabled by default in X
<flaccid> yes, you cant tell me that everyone should have these wacom entries when xorg.conf is an optimised file
<flaccid> and whats this about more than wacoms when edgy comes?
<Jucato> I think there will be AIGLX entries i xorg.conf by default because AIGLX is enabled by default in X 7.1? not really 100% sure
<flaccid> right
<osoh> hi
<flaccid> why discriminate? how about we put every device that exists in ..
<Jucato> lol
<flaccid> looks like they consider it a bug here.. https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/xorg/+bug/46700
<Jucato> flaccid: but don't take my word for it. I'm not sure about the intricacies of that aspect of the system
<zorglu_> me again, the 'bad device' worked :)
<zorglu_> ScimInputContextPlugin() <- can i remove those ?
<flaccid> but you get my point .. they are extra entries that didn't come from the hardware scan..
<Jucato> flaccid: I'll ask about it
<flaccid> zorglu_: whats giving you that?
<zorglu_> this smell like a coder put some log and forgot to remove it :)
<zorglu_> flaccid: just launching 'kate' as plain user
<flaccid> zorglu_: thats normal output if you are running it from command line
<zorglu_> ok so it is my turn to deem it as a bug :)
<flaccid> no, it is stdout from the program
<zorglu_> due to the rule 'coder must not leave debug trace when releasing program' :)
<flaccid> lol
<zorglu_> sure but it is useless and scary
<flaccid> i've nerver heard of that rule
<zorglu_> imagine you getting all the printk of the kernel when you run it :)
<zorglu_> you wont be pleased :)
<flaccid> we are yet to see a standard adopted with GUI programs for its stdout and what should be outputted if any...
<llxcamxll> whats an easy to get dvd player
<llxcamxll> download then go
<cpk1> mplayer
<sYnie> hello
<llxcamxll> no luck with it
<llxcamxll> dun work
<cpk1> well actually nothing is download and go because you need the proper codecs
<zorglu_> flaccid: well im sure such standard wont say 'keep your debug output when releasing' :)
<zorglu_> and by default :)
<flaccid> zorglu_: yes but in this case its probably the developers intention. with the xorg case i'm sure that 'detecting hardware not on the system and placing in xorg.conf' wasn't part of their pseudocode
<flaccid> ah there is no standard practice, thats the point...
<sYnie> i got a notebook and tried to use a external TFT as Dual Head. So i set up the xorg.conf, but when i restart X, the screen from the notebook is black and the external is on. but when i start X without the external plugged in, the internal TFT works fine. by what could this be caused ?
<roconnor> what version of kate do you guys have?
<zorglu_> ii  kate                  3.5.2-0ubuntu27       advanced text editor for KDE
<flaccid> kate 2.5.4
<zorglu_> the one from the 6.06.1 cd
<roconnor> I have 2.5.2
<flaccid> zorglu_: kate -v
<flaccid> sYnie: could be anything
<flaccid> !dualhead
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dualhead - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<zorglu_> the package version is not the internal version ?
<flaccid> zorglu_: nope
<flaccid> !dualmonitors
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dualmonitors - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ubuntu> Hello,
<zorglu_> ah ok the package version is the kde version
<flaccid> Jucato: is there a dual head bot thing
<ubuntu> can anyone help me with partitions?
<zorglu_> !xinerama
<ubotu> xinerama is using multiple monitors as one big monitor. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XineramaHowTo
<Jucato> there?
<flaccid> what about mergedFB
<flaccid> ?
<flaccid> this is always a good one http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Dual_Monitors
<zorglu_> kate textfile.txt > /dev/null 2>&1
<zorglu_> the only workaround i found on the web :)
<zorglu_> and apparently 3.5.4 is even worse as for outputing debug
<flaccid> whats that for?
<zorglu_> to workaround the bug/'normal behaviour' :)
<zorglu_> aka dont dump your coder debug when i run kate
<flaccid> oh why does it concern you, and why you running it from cli?
<zorglu_> because i need to edit file ? :)
<zorglu_> and because i dont like to get my tty messy
<zorglu_> and google for it if you believe i am the only one in this situation :)
<roconnor> Okay, I do apt-get source kate, and this downloads the kdebase-3.5.2 package
<flaccid> if you don't want your tty messy, run it from kmenu | start or the run command panel in kicker
<roconnor> inside this package is debian/man/kate.1, dated august 2003
<cpk1> are you talking about when you open something with kate it spits all that nonsense out at you?
<roconnor> What do I have that is different from others?
<flaccid> i believe you, i just don't understand why you would run kate from cli etc.
<Jucato> roconnor: um.. KDE 3.5.4?
<zorglu_> flaccid: because im a coder and use the keyboard to type :)
<roconnor> ah
<cpk1> flaccid: kate /dir/dir/conf you never do that?
<flaccid> err so am i
<roconnor> are people here running edgy?
<zorglu_> flaccid: but even out of this, imagine all the window user seeing this on their screen ... how do they like it ?  how confident they are after that :)
<Jucato> roconnor: no, but some have upgraded to KDE 3.5.4 in Dapper
<roconnor> ok
<roconnor> well, sounds like it is fixed then. :)
<flaccid> i guess i understand a bit better
<flaccid> i'd rather but the kate developers than output to /dev/null
<flaccid> but=bug
<cpk1> zorglu_: are you talking about when X gives a bad device error when you open up kate?
<sancho21> kopete is worse than gaim right?
<flaccid> kopete is better than gaim
<flaccid> imo
<Jucato> sancho21: says who? :)
<sancho21> kopete can't autoconnect
<Jucato> sancho21: really?
<cpk1> sancho21: if you like it use it ;)
<flaccid> sancho21: it does for me
<sancho21> any additional plugin to enable it?
<flaccid> dunno, don't think so
<Jucato> Settings > Configure > Behavior options > connect automatically at startup?
<sancho21> Oh.. let me c
<ubuntu> anyone can help me with kubuntu? please priv me
<zorglu_> cpk1: not anymore, i did i first, and then tried to remove all the debug trace dumped by kate. with the ScimInputContextPlugin() stuff
<flaccid> ubuntu: wtf?
<ubuntu> kubuntu
<zorglu_> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<flaccid> arent you in #kubuntu
<Fille-laptop> 0_o
<sancho21> no, what I mean is, when the internet restart up again, kopete won't autoconnect (try to connect again)
<Jucato> ah. hm...
<Fille-laptop> I just got my spellchecker corrected in OpenOffice *happy happy* :D
<Fille-laptop> Swedish language and all ;)
<zorglu_> cpk1: oh i see to which of my sentence you are refering too, yes the 'bad device' stuff would have the same effect that the debug trace
<flaccid> auto-reconnect
<ubuntu> flaccid: well, I wanted to install it, I used manual partitioning, my default partitions are sda1 - primary winxp, sda2 extended ntfs, sda5 - logic ntfs, sda6 - swap, sda7 - / on ext3. but when i go to next step - mounting points for ubuntu, there are no sda6 or 7..only sda1,sda2,sda5 :////
<Jucato> hm.. I don't know, but I seem to reconnect...
<flaccid> ask about that in #kopete, sancho21
<cpk1> zorglu_: so is there any reason in particular it does that besides trying to annoy us? =P
<sancho21> oh thanks
<flaccid> actually, yeah mine auto reconnects i believe
<flaccid> ubuntu: maybe thats because of the LVM?
<zorglu_> cpk1: no it is not evil :) most likely he just forgot to remove the trace debug before releasing. or some misconfiguration make those trace level appears when they should not
<flaccid> ubuntu: don't know if i can help further
<ubuntu> :(
<flaccid> maybe you do have an issue there, ubuntu
<ubuntu> :/
<ubuntu> 6.06 dapper
<flaccid> i wouldn't know where to start
<flaccid> besides google
<ubuntu> on my friends pc it works
<ubuntu> uncle google is very helpfull, if You know how to ask him ;p
<flaccid> try not to manual partition, let it partition the free space?
<cpk1> zorglu_: the kate spam has made me pretty much just use vi now
<cpk1> which i suppose isnt a bad thing
<flaccid> lol
<flaccid> most GUI apps output .........
<sancho21> cpk1: kate has spam?
<cpk1> if you open kate from command line it spams a nonsensical error message
<flaccid> cpk1: so do most gui apps
<cpk1> i guess not everyone has it
<Jucato> cpk1: recently (X.org 7.0 I believe) all GUI apps launched from the CLI have those errors
<flaccid> for eg. run kdevelop from command line and see how much output you get
<zorglu_> cpk1: flaccid: just talked to riddel about it, he think those display are undesirable too, the ScimInputContextPlugin is from qt's scim patch. anybody to track it down ? :)
<flaccid> yeah they are undesirable, but most qt/gtk apps will output crap..
<flaccid> some developers care, most don't
<cpk1> flaccid: i know most apps have the normal output but what i am talking about with kate is an error message for no reason
<Jucato> btw, flaccid, about the wacom entries in xorg.conf "yea the default config includes them so laptops with wacom pointers work ootb"
<Jucato> cpk1: what error message? Bad Device error message?
<flaccid> cpk1: i don't see an error . ScimInputContextPlugin() is not an error
<cpk1> Jucato: yes
<Jucato> cpk1: nothing to do with Kate
<fildo> flaccid: try again
<flaccid> Jucato: why is that?
<flaccid> Jucato: and the reason i'll accept is if wacom cannot be auto-detected...
<CroX> Anyone have experience with kmysqladmin? It keeps getting disconnected as soon as I try to do anything..
<cpk1> Jucato: yeah i commented out the wacom pointer entries once and that stopped it but then when i opened firefox it killed my mouse
<flaccid> fildo: blow me :)
<Jucato> cpk1: you double checked what you edited?
<cpk1> this was about 2 months ago, so... I hope i double checked it? I just restored the backup
<Jucato> flaccid: there are a lot of stuff in Kubuntu/Ubuntu that are installed by default just to make stuff work ootb, no matter what system. just take a look at the number of modules and installed stuff.
<flaccid> Jucato: my point is that it defeats auto detect. lets just include every known device then so everything works out of the box...
<cpk1> also i have a laptop
<flaccid> Jucato: yes but we are talking about xorg.conf here... not a module, not a package!
<Jucato> flaccid: I might have been wrong. it's not part of autodetect
<cpk1> flaccid: isnt one of the biggest points about ubuntu that it "just works"
<Jucato> and we know how xorg.conf doesnt autodetect, right
<flaccid> a lot of linux distros, just work
<cpk1> but ubuntu is for human beings!
<cpk1> and servers too
<flaccid> xorg.conf doesn't do the auto detect, something else does and puts in the xorg.conf
<cpk1> according to their billboard
<Jucato> flaccid: I also think that this is a feature of X.org, not something they added. not really sure
<flaccid> so fedora, suse etc.
<benji_> anyone have time to answer a question about add/remove programs not working?
<Jucato> benji_: just ask away :)
<cpk1> Jucato: do you remember what the fix was with the editing out the wacom entries? to stop the bad device errors
<Jucato> !baddevice
<ubotu> baddevice is If you are getting errors similar to this: X Error: BadDevice, invalid or uninitialized input device 168  Then please read this page: http://www.linuxfordummies.org/index.php?topic=579.0
<cpk1> or if there is a wiki entry
<flaccid> i'm sure that dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg is not putting it in there or any other x configuration tool. they are default entries which need to be ridden of
<benji_> well, I just did an install...and add/remove programs won't let me install anything new.  I opened adept and all the sites were commented out in the repository list...so I uncommented them...but still nothing...
<benji_> I hit fetch updates but it just gets stuck on downloading headers
<benji_> at 0% and never downloads
<flaccid> so is it xorg or ubuntu that is putting in the wacom entries. either way get rid of them!
<Jucato> flaccid: dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg does put it there, last time I checked
<Jucato> I remember deleting those lines, then they returned after a reconfigure
<flaccid> Jucato: if thats the case, then ubuntu devs need to remove it
<cpk1> benji_: have you tried doing "sudo apt-get update" and then "sudo apt-get install programiwant"
<Jucato> flaccid: er.. isn't it that if it's the case, it's not something the Ubuntu devs have put there?
<benji_> i'll try that and see what happens
<Jucato> anyway, time for me to go for a while...
<flaccid> Jucato: i don't know what developers put it there, they just need to be removed
<Jucato> bye
<flaccid> heh
<flaccid> i have no idea why he is defending the entries
<benji_> it says 0% [connecting to nz.archive.ubuntu.com....etc...    and never does anything
<benji_> when I do apt-get update
<benji_> okay now it says Could not connect to nz.archive.ubuntu.com....etc....
<benji_> connection timed out
<cpk1> benji_: try somewhere besides nz
<benji_> I'll try to replace the repository
<octan> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<cpk1> =( invoke-rc kdm stopped killed my display
<zorglu_> cpk1: you put >alias kate='kate &>/dev/null'< in your bashrc and you get rid of the bothering debug :)
<cpk1> zorglu_: i just commented out the wacom entries, starting x back up to see if that did it
<benji_> this is quite wierd now: when i enter http://ubuntuforums.org/ into Konqueror, it redirects me to google.com
<cpk1> well actually i am rebooting, kind of hard to do stuff when the screen loses input...
<zorglu_> this will remove the 'bad debug', not the debug output :)
<cpk1> zorglu_: your fix just outputs it to nothing right?
<zorglu_> yep
<zorglu_> it is not really a fix tho, it is a workaround
<cpk1> true
<cpk1> heh
<cpk1> since that would have to be done with every gui you wanted to start up from cli
<cpk1> how would i make it so it doesnt tr to bring eth0 up at start u?
<cpk1> try*
<flaccid> cpk1: i think you can do it in kcontrol
<zorglu_> there is a option like 'dont init at startup'
<cpk1> ok, because normally i just want wlan0 to come up
<cpk1> its hanging on bringing the network interfaces up...
<cpk1> cant ctrl c
<zorglu_> wait until it timeout ?
<cpk1> now i'm going to have to
<cpk1> i dont like it when it doesnt do things that it should be able to though
<flaccid> wait till you find out the issue
<zorglu_> you can check dmesg to see if it doing dhcp
<flaccid> and never put dhcp on lo like i did once lol
<zorglu_> about network, how can i use zeroconf
<cpk1> second time now it left the pretty start up to give me an error which i have no clue what it means
<benji_> well, I replaced my sources.list to one with archive.ubuntu.com repositories...and it still times out on a sudo apt-get update
<zorglu_> i mean have 2 kubuntu on lan, and i never see anything in zeroconf
<zorglu_> benji_: ping  archive.ubuntu.com give what ?
<benji_> it's wierd, I just tested out adept from the live cd before I installed kubuntu and it worked fine....
<benji_> okay, I'll ping
<flaccid> cpk1: do a sudo /etc/init.d/network restart and pastebin the output
<cpk1> udevd-event[3654] : run_program: '/lib/udev/iftab_helper' abnormal exit
<flaccid> !zeroconf
<ubotu> zeroconf: IPv4 link-local address allocator. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8-3ubuntu1 (dapper), package size 39 kB, installed size 132 kB
<cpk1> flaccid: if it gets to a terminal i'll let oyu know
<cpk1> i'm talking about boot up here
<flaccid> cpk1: it would be the same as boot up really
<benji_> same with the ping, it looks like I just can't connect...
<benji_> but obviously I am online
<zorglu_> benji_: hmmm
<zorglu_> !ipv6
<ubotu> To disable ipv6 read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WebBrowsingSlowIPv6IPv4
<flaccid> zorglu_: zeroconf is optional. install it?
<zorglu_> benji_: maybe it is an issue with ipv6 try disabeling it
<benji_> okay
<benji_> I'll give that a go
<zorglu_> flaccid: is it ? i mean i got it in my 'system setting'
<flaccid> [2006-09-18 20:18]  <ubotu> zeroconf: IPv4 link-local address allocator. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8-3ubuntu1 (dapper), package size 39 kB, installed size 132 kB , and i just installed it myself to confirm..
<zorglu_> oh ok :)
<flaccid> i then go to turn on zeroconf and this file does not exist /usr/share/avahi/enable_avahi
<flaccid> looks like kubuntu has some work to do..
<zorglu_> flaccid: ah ok the pacakge zeroconf is like a dhcp without server, i was talking about zeroconf as in apple bonjour, freedesktop avahi etc...
<flaccid> do you want service discovery or something else?
<flaccid> heh ur right
<flaccid> looks like we have a naming conflict here
<zorglu_> flaccid: yep service discovery is another name :)
<cpk1> ok so commenting out the wacom entries in xorg was bad =P
<zorglu_> cpk1: you sure you comment it out properly ?
<flaccid> cpk1: why, i deleted them
<flaccid> zeroconf has two names
<zorglu_> works fine for me too
<lupine_85> cpk1: did you remove all references to them as well?
<zorglu_> yep the 'stylus' things
<flaccid> !discovery
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about discovery - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<flaccid> !servicediscovery
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about servicediscovery - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<flaccid> !upnp
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about upnp - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<cpk1> well i am checking right now
<zorglu_> !avahi
<lupine_85> Yuo have to comment out the relavent entries in the "ServerLayout" section as well :)
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about avahi - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<flaccid> i have always wanted to get zeroconf to go on linux too, zorglu_
<lupine_85> e.g.  "#       InputDevice     "stylus" "SendCoreEvents""
<zorglu_> flaccid: avahi is a common implemenation of it, present in adept
<flaccid> what is the package name?
<cpk1> dunno if it makes a difference but i am doing this on a laptop with a touchpad thing
<zorglu_> flaccid: i installed several of them, i think if you install avahi-utils, the others will follow
<zorglu_> cpk1: me too, works ok, did it like 1h ago
<flaccid> ok i'm installing too zorglu_
<flaccid> can you configure in system settings yet?
<cpk1> ahh i think i see what it might have been, i didnt comment out "stylus" "cursor" "eraser" at the VERY bottom of xorg
<flaccid> cpk1: yeah i did that 1st time i tried too hehe
<sancho21> Btw, anybody has succeed to print to windows network printer?
<flaccid> sancho21: yes
<zorglu_> flaccid: i dunno how to use it, hence my original question. but system setting got an entry about zeroconf
<flaccid> well i think i did
<flaccid> zorglu_: yes is stuff coming up in there?
<flaccid> after checking enable
<zorglu_> flaccid: ok i installed it on my 2 boxes and yes they see each other :)
<flaccid> so i guess it works, zorglu_?
<cpk1> it worked
<cpk1> =D
<zorglu_> $ avahi-discover
<flaccid> what services it discoverd?
<flaccid> cool cpk1
<zorglu_> Found service 'jmehost2 [00:c0:9f:b8:3a:23] ' of type '_workstation._tcp' in domain 'local' on 2.0.
<zorglu_> Found service 'jmehost1 [08:00:46:a8:16:2e] ' of type '_workstation._tcp' in domain 'local' on 2.0.
<zorglu_> not much :) i guess service need to be published in it
<flaccid> yeah
<flaccid> the service is responsible for broadcast ?
<flaccid> this is a rival to UpnP isnt it
<flaccid> i think
<flaccid> heh
<cpk1> dont want to seem ignorant or anything but any reason why if I sudo a gue it gives me Xlib kdeinit and kded errors?
<zorglu_> flaccid: nope upnp as i know it is only to control firewall/nat to open port
<sancho21> how, would you give any references? any links
<sancho21> because, I failed
<zorglu_> flaccid: and this is a crappy protocol :)
<benji_> ipv6 was the problem
<benji_> thanks guys!
<flaccid> cpk1: sounds like you have some issue. try googling the errors
<zorglu_> no problem
<flaccid> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Service_discovery
<flaccid> SSDP goes with the UPNP
<flaccid> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Universal_Plug_and_Play#Discovery
<sancho21> flaccid: Some people say, listing printer with account guest is forbidden. But listing existing computer is forbidden for root user.
<zorglu_> flaccid: ah ok i wasnt aware of this part of upnp
<flaccid> sancho21: fair enough. all i can say is that with printing linux or unix in a combined *nix/windows environment, windows has always been trouble for me. same with samba. issues never end.
<flaccid> sancho21: it helps if the windows print server is even configurable..
<cpk1> apparently i get those errors because root doesnt have access to X server...
<sancho21> Oh, so it's same problem with me. Thanks anyway
<cpk1> I miss having a real root
<LeeJunFan> cpk1: sudo keeps your env variable so you do have access to X when you use sudo.
<zorglu_> flaccid: avahi-publish-service "zorglu stuff" _http._tcp 8080 <- to publish a service on a given box, and avahi-browse -a to get it on the other box :)
<zorglu_> flaccid: it does work :)
<flaccid> zorglu_: not in system settings
<zorglu_> yep still not well included in kde conf
<flaccid> i'll say
<flaccid> that pissed me off lol
<cpk1> LeeJunFan: http://forums.hardwareguys.com/ikonboard.cgi?act=ST&f=21&t=4859&st=#entry31813 that post is the error i am describing and the post below is apparently the answer
<flaccid> Your search - /usr/share/avahi/avahi_enable - did not match any documents.
<flaccid> ^^ not good, zorglu
<LeeJunFan> cpk1: what were you trying to run with sudo?
<cpk1> kate
<LeeJunFan> !kdesu
<ubotu> In KDE, use kdesu to run graphical applications with root priveleges when you have to. Do *not* do sudo {GUIAPP}; you can muck up your permissions/config files. For what to use in GNOME, see !gksudo
<flaccid> oops i got it wrong way around zorglu
<cpk1> i know about kdesu but i've trained myself to always sudo everything if i want permissions =\
<flaccid> not a good training practice..
<flaccid> hmm i guess its effectively what we do
<flaccid> so its common practice lol
<cpk1> why not? I know i need root to edit such and such file so i sudo it
<cpk1> or to do whatever needs root so i sudo it
<LeeJunFan> cpk1: read about kate.
<LeeJunFan> Do *not* do sudo {GUIAPP}; you can muck up your permissions/config files.
<cpk1> wow kate beat kate winslett in google
<LeeJunFan> cpk1: ownership of files in /tmp /var/tmp and your $HOME dir may be messed up now.
<cpk1> as in i own things i shouldnt?
<lupine_85> more like as in root 0wns j00 ;)
<lupine_85> (you owning 'root' files isn't an especially big problem. Root owning yours would be a big inconvenience, however)
<cpk1> lupine_85: yeah, i suppose it would be
<cpk1> so should i just hope i didnt mess anything up and try to avoid sudo gui now?
<flaccid> looks like package avahi doesn't exist anymore in kubuntu and thus the file /usr/share/avahi/enable_avahi doesn't exist. i hope they fix this in next versions
<LeeJunFan> cpk1: and that's exactly what happens when you use sudo for kdeapps.
<LeeJunFan> cpk1: you could use chown to take back ownership, it's probably in /var/tmp
<flaccid> cpk1: yeah i guess. thats another reason why people before shouldn't launch kate from command line
<LeeJunFan> cpk1: for example sudo chown -R /var/tmp/kdecache-[username] 
<flaccid> is that right zorglu_ :p
<LeeJunFan> cpk1: for example sudo chown -R [username]  /var/tmp/kdecache-[username] 
<zorglu_> ?
<cpk1> so root shouldnt own anything it /var/tmp?
<LeeJunFan> cpk1: you may want to do the same to your home dir to make sure it didn't take over dcop socket or something as well, and also to a couple dirs in /tmp (the ones with your users username in them).
<cpk1> i have a kdecache for myself and a kdecache for root
<LeeJunFan> cpk1: yes, and the one for you - root shouldn't own.
<LeeJunFan> nor any files in it.
<ajmitch> jono! :)
<cpk1> well root didnt take over my cache ^^
<flaccid> yet
<jono> hey
<flaccid> it becomes more of an issue when you open files from protocols like ftp and smb
<sancho21> anybody know how to play with ejabberd for newbie?
<cstoner> Is anyone available to help me with a java related Kubuntu problem?
<cpk1> i chowned my home dir just in case
<cpk1> never knew that that could be a problem
<sancho21> any problem with java?
<cstoner> Specifically, getting the GTK bindings working
<cstoner> I can't get the sun-java5-bin package, and libgtk-java depends on it
<LeeJunFan> cpk1: nobody does until they do it to themselves :)
<cstoner> "Exception in thread "main" java.awt.AWTError: Cannot load AWT toolkit: gnu.java.awt.peer.gtk.GtkToolkit" <-- the exact error message from the program
<cstoner> "sun-java5-plugin: Depends: sun-java5-bin (= 1.5.0-06-1) but it is not installable" <-- error message when I try to apt-get libgtk-java
<cstoner> Any ideas?
<cpk1> look at the wiki on how to install sun java?
<cpk1> apt-get sun-jave5-bin
<sancho21> cstoner: remove gij package
<cpk1> with correct spelling and syntax of course
<cstoner> what is the wiki link?
<Jucato> !java
<ubotu> java is an object oriented programming language. To install a java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the Multiverse repository
<cstoner> thanks
<flaccid> cstoner: the error you pasted is due to the java program and no the jre
<spaci76> hello @ll
<flaccid> well the first 1 was
<flaccid> see if your installation from the help page fixes your problem
<cstoner> flaccid: I know. I didn't have multiverse repos turned on
<flaccid> ah ok
<flaccid> cool
<cstoner> fresh install
<user___> hi
<Buffy^> afternoon
<Papandopulo> Plz Help me
<Papandopulo> Plz Help me
<flaccid> !ask
<Papandopulo> Plz Help me
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Papandopulo> i want register my chanell
<flaccid> do you need an ambulance?
<Papandopulo> i want register my chanell?
<flaccid> Papandopulo: type /msg chanserv help
<Papandopulo> ok
<Papandopulo> 10x
* cstoner hates java SOooo much...
<flaccid> i like it
<cstoner> Any idea what "X Error: BadDevice, invalid or uninitialized input device 166" means?
<Jucato> not that again? :)
<flaccid> !baddevice > cstoner
<flaccid> see how bad it is, Jucato ;p
<Jucato> I know
<Jucato> I just hoped that the information has been spread already
<Jucato> it's been months!
<flaccid> new user = new complaint :)
<Jucato> actually new DESKTOP user
<Jucato> I don't think the laptop users are bothered by this.
<flaccid> why
<flaccid> i'm on a notebook and i was bothered by it
<Jucato> ah maybe laptop users with wacom pointers
* Jucato shrusgs
<flaccid> i think all users get the dud entries
<flaccid> i don't have any wacom
<Jucato> that's why we get the errors
<flaccid> huh
<flaccid> yeah
<flaccid> they shouldn't be there
<Jucato> maybe, maybe not.
<flaccid> its a hack
<Jucato> I certainly don't know. I don't delve much into X stuff
<Jucato> and I certainly have no plans to, yet.
<flaccid> but who do we tell to get rid of them?
<Jucato> bug reports would be the best way to get heard, at least for now.
<flaccid> ok
<flaccid> where is that
* Jucato is looking
<flaccid> coz if the reconfigure puts them back in, if you change vid card or something, you get it back
<Jucato> well that was afaik.
<Jucato> I'll try messing around in VMWare :P
<flaccid> yeah from what i could make out too
<flaccid> k
<Jucato> I guess the problem is where do we file the bug...
<Jucato> hmm...
<flaccid> i found this https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/53845
<ubuntu> ittt ses ferinnn
<Jucato> ok let me see what I can do
<flaccid> infact there is quite a few there reporting it. heres another one https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/kdesdk/+bug/60118
<eylul> itttt ses ferrrrrrrrrrr
<flaccid> cool
<Jucato> heh actually he made a wrong example.  (sudo kate)
<vlad> hi all ...i have a problem with wine...can anybody help me?
<eylul> ney diyorsun anlamyorum
<eylul> :)
<Papandapulo> zdes est ktonibud iz rasii
<flaccid> Jucato: yeah thats coz these people don't know what the problem is. sudo kate will still give it to ya
<Papandapulo> ili znaet po ruski
<Papandapulo> ?
<eylul> turkiyeeeee
<Jucato> flaccid: btw, not all BadDevice errors might be due to those wacom entries
<flaccid> babooshka das english chanel oonly
<flaccid> merhabba comshou :p
<Jucato> not totally sure, but I'll see
<eylul> flaccidd
<eylul> itt
<eylul> ben eyll
<flaccid> yeah but its likely
<eylul> sen kimsin
<flaccid> ben flaccid
<Papandapulo> speak  Russian anybody?
<Papandapulo> speak  Russian anybody?
<flaccid> heh i know jack all turkish
<eylul> trkce biliyormusunnnnnnnnnnnn
<eylul> bende turkish
<eylul> sen nerden
<flaccid> flaccid likes buke memme
<frojnd> why my amorok wouldn't play music
<frojnd> :S
<flaccid> frojnd: what format?
<frojnd> I drag mp3 to the playlist and nothing happens
<Jucato> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<eylul> :(
<eylul> :(
<eylul> ayyyy cok skldm ben cktm bune be
<eylul> :)
<flaccid> eylul: english please
<eylul> yokkk inglish nooo
<eylul> bilmiyorum
<eylul> yok
<flaccid> stop
<flaccid> please
<eylul> dur ben bi eng szlg alaym ona bakarak yazarm
<eylul> hahahahha
<flaccid> can somebody kick eylul?
<Jucato> hm.. if he doesn't stop...
<eylul> flaccid anlamyorum ne yazyorsan ok ingg no bilmiyorum
* flaccid waits
<flaccid> are you offering me an iskender kebab, eylul?
<Jucato> flaccid: you know what language that is?
<eylul> flaccid yesssss
<flaccid> its turkish
<eylul> yes
<flaccid> and my turkish is zilch
<eylul> neyyy
<eylul> anlamadm
<flaccid> lol
<mike_> what is an "iskender kebab"
<flaccid> can you talk english, eylul?
<Tm_T> use english please
<flaccid> mike_: turkish pide and/or kebab
<eylul> efet turkiyeee
<eylul> engg know no
<flaccid> i think he said only turkish
<Tm_T> I see
<lupine_85> is there a turkish language channel?
<eylul> flaccid ne diyorsan anlamyorum ok
<flaccid> i can't understand y0 lol
<eylul> lol neee
<Tm_T> eylul: english only channel ;(
<eylul> efet no engg
<eylul> :(
<Tm_T> then we can't help you, sorry
<lupine_85> !tr
<ubotu> Turk ubuntu kullanicilari, turkce yardim yada geyik icin #ubuntu-tr hizmetinizde.
<shegman> sana diyorlarki inglizce konus diye
<lupine_85> aha! :D
<Tm_T> (why I even bother)
<Tm_T> lupine_85: thanks
<flaccid> hmm there is a turkish channel
<eylul> kime diyorrr
<flaccid> thats pretty cool
<eylul> bana m
<eylul> hahaha
<eylul> :)
<lupine_85> :)
<shegman> evet
<flaccid> and eylul is in it
<eylul> eee ing bilmiyorum ama szlge bakarak yazaym bieyler
<eylul> :)
<lupine_85> my turkish extends as far as *chomp* :(
* mode/#kubuntu [+o Tm_T]  by ChanServ
<shegman> eylul: burasi sadece inglizce
<lupine_85> !turkish
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about turkish - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<eylul> shegman temem merci
* eylul was kicked off #kubuntu by Tm_T (#ubuntu-tr is waiting you)
<lupine_85> hmm, maybe ubotu should be updated with long names for languages as well. Looking up the ISO codes is a PITA
<shegman> eylul: #ubuntu-tr orda trkce konusurlar
* mode/#kubuntu [-o Tm_T]  by Tm_T
* lupine_85 hax0rs root__
<Tm_T> eylul: I warn you, don't make it a habit
<lupine_85> there's, erm, nobody in ubuntu-tr
<gsuveg> re
<cox377> can anyone tell me how i run a traceroute with kubuntu terminal?
<Tm_T> lupine_85: that don't make us turkish speakers
<lupine_85> traceroute <blah> :)
<lupine_85> Tm_T: true enough
<Tm_T> cox377: "traceroute foo"
* lupine_85 awaits an InterTran Konversation plugin
<Tm_T> lupine_85: yup, we can't help him if he don't speak english
<Tm_T> and "trashing" channel just make it worse
<cox377> Tm_T: cheers for your reply, but whats the foo?
<SillyZ> morning
<lupine_85> foo==bar==anything
<zorglu_> q. is there a tool to help configure file sharing between 2 ubuntu on a lan (using nfs or samba)
<zorglu_> !nfs
<ubotu> nfs is the network file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<SillyZ> iirc nfs will do a smb share but its been quite a while since ive setup an nfs server
<cox377> lupine_85: traceroute bulldogdsl.com is what i'm trying to do
<Tm_T> cox377: then write that =)
<lupine_85> you might need to install traceroute, now that I think about it
<Tm_T> cox377: "traceroute bulldogdsl.com"
<zorglu_> SillyZ: ok the page from ubotu does the job but with a lot of command, i was looking for a easier tool :)
<flaccid> eylul: zgn eer var hi kimse iinde belgili tanmlk Trk kanal. biz bkz. can yardm etmek sen burada ayn derecede biz yapmak deil konumak Trk
<lupine_85> use traceroute -I for a Windows-style traceroute
<zorglu_> if it exists obviouly :) else i will do the commands :)
<zorglu_> !samba
<ubotu> samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<gsuveg> i have probelem with acpi, the system very slow detect the cpu thermal, and dont power off the cooler. im use cpu info...
<cox377> lupine_85: -bash: traceroute: command not found is the reply i get
<lupine_85> then you need to install it
<lupine_85> sudo apt-get install traceroute
<cox377> lupine_85: ahh ok
<Tm_T> lupine_85: young and fast you are
<lupine_85> (if you're running Gnome, there's a GUI frontend in System->Network Tools, but it's a bit naff)
<lupine_85> :p
<cox377> lupine_85: lol i didnt even think about it
<cox377> lupine_85: :D
<lupine_85> I've got no idea why it's not installed by defaulty
<lupine_85> thre's also a tcptraceroute which is more likely to work with restrictive firewalls, as well
<cox377> lupine_85: yeh just installing that as well because this is the response i got
<cox377> traceroute: wrote bulldogdsl.com 40 chars, ret=-1
<cox377>   1.153 mstraceroute: sendto: Operation not permitted
<cox377> u got any idea know what that means
<lupine_85> no, sorry. -1 is an error code; presumably mstraceroute is trying to use a priviliged port
<lupine_85> traceroute bulldogdsl.com works fine here
<cox377> lupine_85: what do u mean by a priviliged port
<lupine_85> anything below 1024
<lupine_85> to start a server port on one of those, you have to be root
<lupine_85> it's just a guess though
<cox377> lupine_85: traceroute bulldogdsl.com:1023?
<lupine_85> traceroute -I gives informative output
<DexterF> hi
<lupine_85> erm, no :)
<lupine_85> maybe -p 1025
<zorglu_> konversatoin is really a good irc client :)
<DexterF> i installed 6.06 in vmware, just installed vmtools, but still the display is odd and the mouse won't leave the active area.
<lupine_85> using -I gets past that though
<DexterF> something I forgot?
<lupine_85> Ctrl+Alt to get out of the "active area"
<lupine_85> change the display driver to "vmware" for best results
<DexterF> ctrl-alt should not be necessary with vmtools installed.
<lupine_85> no idea, never used that
<DexterF> vmware.. ok, didn't chekc that
<cox377> lupine_85: yeh it was a firewall issue
<CroX> Anyone know of a well working mysql manager with gui?
<CroX> kmysqladmin isn't very stable..
<lupine_85> phpMyAdmin
<lupine_85> r0x0rz
<SillyZ> phpMyAdmin works great
<SillyZ> WebMin's SQL Administration is also very good
<CroX> Hrm.. Must have sliped my mind.
<cox377> is there a command to stop terminal carring out it's current action?
<lupine_85> not as good, though ;)
<lupine_85> ctrl+c
<SillyZ> ctrl + c
<CroX> They can both manage remote mysql servers?
* SillyZ sits back and lets lupine_85 have at it  :D
<lupine_85> yep
<lupine_85> phpMyAdmin best for remote servers though
<cox377> traceroute: wrote bulldogdsl.com 40 chars, ret=-1
<cox377>   1.153 mstraceroute: sendto: Operation not permitted
<cox377> opps
<cox377> 4  so-1-0-0.0.cht-cor-002.bddsl.net (83.146.19.46)  16.076 ms  14.712 ms  15.725 ms
<cox377>  5  * *
<CroX> Alrighty, I'll take a look at it then. Been ages since I used it.
<cox377> it just starts giving these * * * * * * * * * * *
<frojnd> hello, I have problems with findigs 2 lines in order to upgrade system so amarok would play .mp3 fiels. Orders were: Enable the lines which end with 'dapper universe' and 'dapper multiverse'
<lupine_85> that's computers not responding
<frojnd> how can I do it manually
<lupine_85> traceroute -I works here
<frojnd> those two lines?
<lupine_85> frojnd: just add "universe multiverse" to the already-enabled line ending in "main restricted"
<cox377> lupine_85: thats odd, it does it fine under cmd under windows but stops under kubuntu terminal, and it does the same thing when using the smootwall tools
<frojnd> where is this line?
<lupine_85> that's because windows traceroute is different
<lupine_85> traceroute -I should emulate it, and that works well here (except for abovenet, which is normal)
<Sundisco> hello all, i cant get wireless internet connection on my Ubuntu Desktop
<Sundisco> can some1 help ?
<sredna> Hi
<lupine_85> what chipset?
<Sundisco> 2.4 Intell Celeron
<sredna> How do the extra paths (/etc/kde3 and /usr/share/kubuntu-default-settings/kde-profile/default/share/config/) end in the kde config paths?
<lupine_85> no, what wireless chipset? :)
<Sundisco> edimax
<Sundisco> hold on ill check 1 min
<lupine_85> hmm, by the looks of it, it's either an RaLink card (EW-7128g) or a (Realtek?) 8180 card (EW-7106PC)
<Sundisco> kk back
<Sundisco> ew7126
<Sundisco> RTL 8180L
<lupine_85> ok, in that case you need to use ndiswrapper
<Sundisco> ndiswrapper
<Sundisco> that is ?
<lupine_85> so install the package ndiswrapper-utils
<lupine_85> it uses your windows driver to get the card working
<Sundisco> is it on the ubuntu cd
<lupine_85> yes
<Sundisco> okay thnk
<Sundisco> s
<Sundisco> another question
<Sundisco> can i put this on my TV i got a 25 inch TFT but somehow its not working
<Sundisco> 26 inch
<Sundisco> samsung
<lupine_85> no idea, sorry.
<Sundisco> do i need to change the resolution
<lupine_85> once you've installed ndiswrapper-utils, you need to run sudo ndiswrapper -i /path/to/driver/file.inf - that should get you an interface
<Sundisco> or something ?
<lupine_85> I really don't know :(
<Sundisco> okay dw ill check thanks anyway m8
<BadWolf> hi... i have a problem... i've just made an apt-get upgrade... and now when i want to login... there is just a console...
<BadWolf> do you have any idea?
<psb154> BadWolf what distribution?
* psb154 is silly sorry. wrong tab...
<BadWolf> hum kubuntu?
<psb154> yep.
<BadWolf> breezy
<psb154> BadWolf I asked a silly question sorry.
<psb154> BadWolf did you notice whether you upgraded xorg?
<BadWolf> i did
<psb154> I have something that might help then... hang on.
<psb154> You will have to reboot first into safe mode: escape key when booting.
<psb154> Then try this:
<psb154> sudo apt-get install "xserver-xorg-core=1:1.0.2-0ubuntu10"
<BadWolf> but xorg works perfect!?
<psb154> I am confused about your question then.
* psb154 scrolls up... 
<BadWolf> i told you that kde didn't work
<BadWolf> not that xorg doesn't work
<psb154> My bad.
* psb154 reboots himself.
<BadWolf> lol
* BadWolf too
<BadWolf> cya
<wwallace_lap> why so few applications in the live cd?
<wwallace_lap> the hd is not auto mounted?
<wwallace_lap> i think kanotix is better
<wwallace_lap> i wanted to move
<wwallace_lap> but i dont think so anymore
<mikki> nee he
<Tm_T> ryan____________: err, what's the point with long line?
<mikki> need help with installing nvidia driver
<Tm_T> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Tm_T> check that first
<frojnd> !kaffeine
<ubotu> kaffeine: versatile media player for KDE 3. In component main, is optional. Version 0.7.1-1.3ubuntu10 (dapper), package size 1528 kB, installed size 3748 kB
<BadWolf> reee ;>
<BadWolf> works now
<BadWolf> ty for help
<frojnd> !kaffeinecodecs
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kaffeinecodecs - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Tm_T> frojnd: what you're looking for?
<Tm_T> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<frojnd> codecs for kaffeine
<Tm_T> prolly that one
<Tm_T> frojnd: you mean codecs for xine
<frojnd> ja
<mikki> can i install the nvidia driver in recovery mode?
<Tm_T> mikki: I think you can
<psb154> BadWolf what was the problem? was it the reboot that did the trick?
<mikki> it says something about not finding kernel
<Tm_T> mikki: I see, then I take my words back
<BadWolf> psb154: no in kdm failsafe was set as default wm ;>
<psb154> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<BadWolf> hum
<BadWolf> do i need dapper for mp3 support?
<BadWolf> i have breezy but can't find support for it anywhere
<psb154> BadWolf try this:
<psb154> http://www.ehomeupgrade.com/entry/2663/how-to_get_full
* psb154 hopes this may be better help this time :-)
* psb154 oh no thats for dapper... 
* psb154 wonders of mumbling...
<psb154> of ... off
<psb154> lol
<abattoir> BadWolf: in amarok?
<BadWolf> abattoir: yes
<BadWolf> and mpg123
<BadWolf> psb154: yes that's for dapper :(
* psb154 is a dapper.
<flaccid> recommended command to see number of installed packages?
<richie> hey, new to linux. can anyone recomend a codec pack for linux. cant get xvid to work
<abattoir> BadWolf: http://amarok.kde.org/wiki/MP3_on_Ubuntu_5.10
<abattoir> flaccid: dpkg -l | grep ^ii
<abattoir> richie: 32-bit processor?
<richie> yeah
<BadWolf> abattoir: no lines end with dapper universe
<abattoir> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<abattoir> richie: please take a look at the first link
<Hobbsee> abattoir: flaccid dpkg -l | grep ^ii | wc -l
<Hobbsee> to get the number
<Hobbsee> i think
<abattoir> BadWolf: where?
* abattoir tries to find what no.
<flaccid> w0a mad, thanks Hobbsee
<abattoir> Hobbsee: aah, ok... didnt read the quest. properly... just woke up :)
<Hobbsee> it's either that, or /2
<abattoir> BadWolf: the link i gave is for breezy
<sturla> Someone knows media player which have full support ass subtitles(not convert ass to srt) ?
<abattoir> sturla: kaffeine doesnt support it?
<sturla> kaffeine support but i write i don't need player who convert ass to srt :)
<abattoir> sturla: so you mean kaffeine converts it to srt before displaying?
<soulrider_> has anyone tried upgrading to edgy yet ? :P
<_ste> Hey guys, tough question for you!
<_ste> Has anyone managed to access a Microsoft VPN network using kubuntu Dapper?
<_ste> Im trying to find a linux client that will let me do this, apparently kernel 2.6.15 supports this, but no joy as of yet?
<abattoir> !vpn
<ubotu> From more information on vpn please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Gaming_VPN_Using_PPTPD
<_ste> cheers dude ;)
<Jucato> hey abattoir! nice to see you again :P
<abattoir> _ste: ^^ that might help, i think its a bit gaming specific... but see if it is useful
<abattoir> hi Jucato :)
<flaccid> does that page actually give info on msn vpn access by client?
<flaccid> err -n
<octan> does anyone got some cool videos that i can loop? i wanna use some nice video of a fireplase or waterfall etc.. simmelar videos with xwinwrap to set my wallpaper
<octan> anyone know wher i can get my hand on videos like this?
<phreakys> hello
<phreakys> i wonder how i can make myself a rootuser within kde
<phreakys> can someone help me out?
<phreakys> i want *unlimited* access to all files :/
<octan> yes
<abattoir> phreakys: you can have unlimited access to all files through sudo
<abattoir> !sudo
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<octan> kdesu konueror
<phreakys> aha, i tried sudo konqueror and that didnt work from the desktop
<mikki> !7884
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about 7884 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<phreakys> it did work from the terminal
<phreakys> kdesu works from desktop octan?
<Jucato> phreakys: use kdesu konqueror, not sudo
<phreakys> thanks :D
<Jucato> !kdesu
<ubotu> In KDE, use kdesu to run graphical applications with root priveleges when you have to. Do *not* do sudo {GUIAPP}; you can muck up your permissions/config files. For what to use in GNOME, see !gksudo
<octan> phreakys yes
<octan> phreakys, just make a icon, and make the command kdesu konqueror :D
<phreakys> oops
<octan> name it superkonqueror
<Jucato> (or add an entry to the K Menu
<Jucato> )
<phreakys> great :)
<phreakys> hm
<phreakys> it doesnt open. im using kdfclient or something(the one std. in the launchbutton)
<phreakys> kdesu kfmclient openProfile webbrowsing
<Jucato> phreakys: try: kdesu "kfmclient openProfile webbrowsing"
<flaccid> what to do to make system reboot and do a file systems check thing
<ubuntu> flaccid: you don't reboot a system to do filecheck
<phreakys> yes! works like a charm
<phreakys> really nice. thanks
<flaccid> i remember there is a restart command with a switch to do an fcsk
<flaccid> on reboot
<Jucato> flaccid: man shutdown. I think the command would be "sudo shutdown -rF now"
<phreakys> would it be possible to disable the pw-screen when starting the program?
<flaccid> cheers
<phreakys> like kde logging in as root
<mikki> how do u restart the xserver ?
<Jucato> phreakys: nope
<mikki> or turn it off?
<phreakys> ok, np. i can live with that :-)
<Jucato> mikki: Ctrl+Alt+Backspace but remember to save what needs to be saved
<mikki> ok, but when i do that my computer freezes, and i need to install display driver
<Diabolic> I have a problem with movie files being very bright, no matter what player I use.  Anyone know anything about this?
<Jucato> mikki: to really keep X down (stopping it), Ctrl+Alt+F1 to get to a command line, then "sudo /etc/init.d/kdm stop"
<phreakys> hm, whats the default profilename of the filemanager look?
<Jucato> mikki: then do what you have to do, and "sudo /etc/init.d/kdm start" to bring it up again
<mikki> ok thx
<Jucato> phreakys: kfmclient openProfile filemanagement
<Jucato> iirc
<phreakys> thanks
<Jucato> phreakys: btw, just so that you would know, "kfmclient openProfile <profile>" is the same as "konqueror --profile <profile>"
<phreakys> ah great. ill use that one then
<flaccid> !smart
<ubotu> smart is another meta-package manager available for Ubuntu. It's quite stable, uses APT's repositories, can handle mirrors/multiple-connections, and is supposed to make Ubuntu BiArch-compatible for Edgy. See http://labix.org/smart and https://wiki.kubuntu.org/SmartPackageManager
<flaccid> !smartd
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about smartd - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<flaccid> how to check disk for physical damage with smart?
<zinfacter> Hi, I'm trying to play a video, but I get this error telling me it can't load library from wmvdmod.dll or something, and then the video comes up with sound only. is there a fix for this?
<ajus> if i install nvidia driver can i still make my pc to hibernate?
<abattoir> flaccid: smart is a package manager... how can you use it to check for physical damage in a disk?
<abattoir> flaccid: unless you install a package through it, which does that :P
<flaccid> S.M.A.R.T
<flaccid> that thing
<thompa> kubuntu+1
<thompa> nevermind
<zinfacter> no one knows anything about this wmvdmod.dll error?
<ajus> zinfacter: try downloading win32 codecs from mplayer.hq
<_ste> do you have codecs installed?
<phreakys> hi again ;)
<zinfacter> no, thought it might've been divx but that didn't work
<phreakys> i wonder...would it be possible to have a logo loginscreen, like xp has? (instead of typing username)
<phreakys> its just for the looks
<zinfacter> mplayer.hq doesn't work
<ajus> http://www.mplayerhq.hu/DOCS/HTML/en/codecs.html
<ajus> i downloaded all codecs.. and all my movies working
<zinfacter> ok cool, i'll try that out then
<Jucato> phreakys: if you turn off/disabled the KDM theme, you can have something like that, but it's plain
<phreakys> thanks
<ajus> after downloaded.. make sure you tell your player to look for those codecs.
<ajus> anyone knows if i install nvidia driver.. will my pc can hibernate?
<phreakys> you probably need an acpi patch for that ajus?
<Conhe> how-to install tk and tcl to amsn
<ajus> so.. there's no problem wether to install nvdia or not right?
<Hawkwind> Conhe: apt-cache search tcl  will give you all the apps with tcl in the name
<phreakys> nope, you can install it anyway
<Conhe> Hawkwind: ty
<Hawkwind> Conhe: Or you could use Gaim which is a multi-protocol instant messenger and IMO a better one than amsn
<Jucato> hi Hawkwind! glad you didn't stumble out of bed this time
<ajus> cool.. and should i install in text mode or by synaptic?
<DwLinuxero> hombree
<DwLinuxero> que tal?
<Conhe> Hawkwind: no like gaim
<DwLinuxero> una pregunta tengo para vosotros algun manual para instalar aixgl decentemente?
<DwLinuxero> es que este http://gandalfn.wordpress.com/howto-compiz-aiglx-on-dapper/ me lio
<Hawkwind> Jucato: Too tired to stumble this morning :P
<phreakys> depends. i think you can install it from synaptic fine. nvidia has better support than ati imho
<Hawkwind> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<ajus> ok.. i'll try.. thanks phreakys
<ajus> and bye.. ppl
<Conhe> root@LINUX:/inst/amsn-0.96RC1# ./amsn
<Conhe> Application initialization failed: no display name and no $DISPLAY environment variable
<Conhe> =\
<CroX> !win32codecs
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about win32codecs - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Conhe> !amsn
<ubotu> amsn: An MSN messenger written in tcl. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.95-1 (dapper), package size 2233 kB, installed size 7852 kB
<Jucato> Conhe: don't login as root. try "sudo ./amsn"
<Jucato> or install the one from the repos
<Sundisco> whats sudo ?>
<Conhe> ?
<Jucato> !sudo
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<v3ctor> !w32codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Sundisco> oke thnx
<DwLinuxero> emm
<DwLinuxero> Alguien me puede ayudar?
<Jucato> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<flaccid> how to check disk for errors?
<_ste> hard question dudes?
<_ste> i have had some success setting up VPN
<_ste> but does anyone know how to lookup the ip of a web address. I know i need to use dig or a similar program, but the killer is the address needs to specififed in CIDR format and i do not know what this is?
<Sundisco> i read it but i dont understand how i get into sudo ?
<mikki> .
<Sundisco> i read it but i dont understand how i get into sudo ? some1 help me plzzzzzz how do i get intor sudo ?
<diabolic_> speak
<_ste> sundisco - do you know what a terminal is?
<Sundisco> uhm no
<_ste> right
<v3ctor> CIDR address embeds netmask value in the IP address to make it classless
<_ste> ok
<flaccid> are you in Konsole, Sundisco?
<Sundisco> is it somewhere in the administration
<Sundisco> no im on my computer cuz i dont have internet on it i need to know it and ill write it down
<Sundisco> i have to put internet on it
<Sundisco> wireless
<Sundisco> its so hard :S
<Hawkwind> Sundisco: alt-f2 and type: konsole
<Sundisco> when booting or in graphical interface?
<Hawkwind> Sundisco: When you hit alt-f2 it will bring up a window you can type in.  Then just type in konsole
<_ste> V3ctor: Cheers dude, i figured it was something to do with ip and netmask, but could you expand on that a little? Ta :)
<Hawkwind> Sundisco: While in the graphical interface which should be KDE
<Sundisco> kk..
<_ste> my knowledge of netwroking is a little sketchy
<Hawkwind> Sundisco: Or you can click on the big K in the lower left corner of the screen, and you can find 'konsole' in the menus as well
<Sundisco> oke ill check now
<Sundisco> thnx
<v3ctor> _ste: i think they want it in IP/Netmask format: 10.240.8.1/24
<flaccid> yep thats cidr
<flaccid> 24 networks
<flaccid> 255.255.255.0
<v3ctor> 24 bit netmask
<flaccid> is that right netmask?
<v3ctor> correct
<flaccid> cool
<flaccid> heh i remember
<_ste> so the netmask means the first three XXX.XXX.XXX in the IP stays the same right
<larson9999> what's the deal with firefox and sound in things like youtube? i got it working with aoss but it stops when i change sites and then i have to quit ff and restart it before the sound works again.  is there sometime i can change so it works right?
<flaccid> wt
<v3ctor> correct
<_ste> its only the last number that changes to give the detail of the computer on the subnetwork your trying to reach right? :S
<v3ctor> you don;t need me anymore ;)
<_ste> and that number after the slash in the CIDR is not a port its something else?
<v3ctor> _ste: that is the netmask
<_ste> ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
<_ste> i think i see
<_ste> so you have IP1.IP2.IP3.IP4/NETMASK (number of pc on remote network?)
<_ste> the penny drops lol :)
<flaccid> yeah but don't call it IP1, IP2 etc
<flaccid> don't know what number of pc on remote network thing you mean
<_ste> ehmmm
<_ste> when you say that number after the slash is the netmask...what do you mean by that
<_ste> its not in the familiar 255.255.255.0 style id expect? Am i misunderstanding something here?
<flaccid> _ste: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/IPv4#Allocation
<_ste> lol i think that'd be easier
<_ste> cheers
<_ste> thanks for everyones help. This is starting to make my head hurt :S
<flaccid> this will help understand the bits
<flaccid> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Classless_Inter-Domain_Routing#Prefix_aggregation
<flaccid> so /24, class 1 C, 256 bits = 24 bit = 255.255.255.000
<flaccid> err
<flaccid> 256 hosts
<_ste> cool. I got those sites both both later reading when my head doesnt hurt so much
<flaccid> and the .0 used for network id and usually the .255 for broadcast
<flaccid> so minus 2 hosts
<flaccid> yeah i never understand it and when i do, i forget
<_ste> l;)
<_ste> the VPN tunnel is set up and connects, its just the routing that seems to be causing the problems
<flaccid> hmm
<_ste> pptp config says its connecting and everything, but it cant ping the connection
<flaccid> is your firewall on?
<_ste> i have no idea
<flaccid> whats the response from ping
<_ste> ill paste you the output from the program im using to cnnect if you like
<_ste> OK, the program says this:
<_ste> Using interface ppp0pptpconfig: monitoring interface ppp0
<_ste> Connect: ppp0 <--> /dev/pts/2
<_ste> CHAP authentication succeeded
<_ste> MPPE 128-bit stateless compression enabled
<_ste> Cannot determine ethernet address for proxy ARP
<_ste> local  IP address 129.11.40.24
<_ste> remote IP address 129.11.162.158
<_ste> primary   DNS address 129.11.159.114
<_ste> secondary DNS address 129.11.159.122
<_ste> pptpconfig: pppd process exit status 0 (started)
<_ste> ip route replace 129.11.162.158 via 192.168.0.1 dev eth1  src 192.168.0.3
<_ste> pptpconfig: routes added to remote networks
<_ste> pptpconfig: DNS changes made to /etc/resolv.conf
<_ste> pptpconfig: connected
<_ste> did you guys copy that?
<Jucato> _ste: don't paste all your output in the channel
<Jucato> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<Jucato> use that ^^^^
<_ste> oops :)
<reon> Have you heard of Pastbin ???
<_ste> nope
<flaccid> what is the response from ping?
<_ste> committed major faux pas ;)
<reon> please go to pastebin and post your output there and then point us to the link
<reon> not nice flooding the channel :)
<_ste> does that pastebin link work for you?
<_ste> i get unknown host?
<flaccid> are you on the vpn atm?
<_ste> nope killed it
<flaccid> what dns server is host using
<flaccid> host -v paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<flaccid> host -v paste.ubuntu-nl.org | tail -n1
<_ste> thats odd
<_ste> i typed in that host stuff flaccid and it worked
<_ste> i looked up stuff
<_ste> but konquerer cant seem to find the site :S
<flaccid> is konq using a proxy?
<_ste> nope
<_ste> very odd
<flaccid> perhaps restart it
<_ste> maybe
<flaccid> there is no proxy in kcontrol -> network | proxy
<goffi> hi
<_ste> i went into proxy settings in konqui and clicked connect directly
<flaccid> fair enough
<flaccid> is it looking up from the normal dns server, not the one through vpn?
<_ste> should be, i mean i killed vpn or so i thought
<_ste> i havent changed any dns settings
<flaccid> host -v paste.ubuntu-nl.org | tail -n1
<flaccid> with that command is it the ip of your normal dns server or the vpn dns server?
<_ste> i couldnt tell you as i dont know what my normal dns server is
<ge2x> sudo echo "quake3.x86 0 0 direct" > /proc/asound/card0/pcm0p/oss says taht i have no permissions whta should i do?
<_ste> hang on....if i dig he dns server address it should say
<flaccid> is it a 129.11.x.x address, s
<flaccid> ?
<_ste> whether its at tiscali (My ISP) or not right ;)
<_ste> dns is 129.11
<_ste> yeah
<_ste> is that ok? :)
<flaccid> [2006-09-19 00:25]  <_ste> primary   DNS address 129.11.159.114
<flaccid> that is what your vpn changed in resolv.conf
<_ste> ehm
<_ste> ill tell you in a moment...
<_ste> primary   DNS address 129.11.159.114
<_ste> the vpn client changes stuff back when you disconnect
<flaccid> verify that it did
<_ste> yeah
<_ste> i just lookedi n resolv.conf
<flaccid> you still have to let me know your ping reponse..
<_ste> the addresses listed are  129.11.159.114
<ronnylinux> hi people
<ronnylinux> i got a problem
<_ste> and another one which seems standard
<flaccid> then whats the ping problem?
<flaccid> or whats the problem?
<ronnylinux> how can i change my resolution
<_ste> when you say ping response....you mean when the vpn is connected right?
<ronnylinux> i use kubuntu
<flaccid> yeah
<ronnylinux> i didn't change anything
<_ste> one moment :) ...
<ronnylinux> but now my resolution is 800*600
<ronnylinux> how can i change that
<_ste> i dunno what the issue with pastebin is, the link just doesnt work (shrugs)
<ronnylinux> i'm beginner in linux, does anybody can help me?
<flaccid> http://pastebin.ca
<_ste> nope :S
<_ste> that dont work either apparently
<_ste> really odd that
<flaccid> ronnylinux: goto system settings | display from the kmenu
<flaccid> i can't ping that dns server
<_ste> the one i supplied?
<CroX> How do I install drivers for my gfx card?
<_ste> hang on
<_ste> im gonna go lookup dns details from my isp
<ronnylinux> i don't have that option, i'm im system preferences
<flaccid> but i can do lookups on it so their icmp echo request is off
<ronnylinux> there is an option appearence
<ronnylinux> but there's nothing to do there
<flaccid> well go to it
<_ste> i can use that to verify that those dns servers are the  ones for my isp not leeds uni
<kabturek> hello
<flaccid> they are leeds uni
<flaccid> and they are only giving me limited lookups back
<flaccid> do a host 129.11.159.114
<flaccid> and see the rdns entry
<kabturek> got a little problem with the instalation of kubuntu-desktop in ubuntu
<ronnylinux> flaccid can you help me
<ronnylinux> i prefer to use the console
<gupta> !kab2kab
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kab2kab - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ronnylinux> to solve my problem
<flaccid> ronnylinux: then learn xorg
<flaccid> otherwise use the GUI available
<_ste> yeah
<_ste> its the leeds uni dns server
<_ste> arse
<flaccid> yeah
<j2daosh> ive never had to compile anything before but now i have to compile an application. i did ./configure ; make ; make install
<flaccid> thats why _ste
<_ste> the client overwrote my dns settings
<_ste> cheers dude ;)
<ronnylinux> flaccid there is any gui to change the resolution in kde
<j2daosh> then i tried ./INSTALL and it says permission is denied
<_ste> maybe
<_ste> is that something you can do in control panel?
<flaccid> ronnylinux: there is kcontrol and there is also system settings
<_ste> it has a section for dns settings
<flaccid> brb ciggie
<kabturek> i think thereare errors in packages - kde/kubuntu-desktop has wrong dependencies
<GnarusLeo> When I try to pair my cellular phone to my computer using bluetooth I get the following error: "Problem connecting with K610i.Host rejected for security reasons" .. Ubuntu Didnt even let me enter a pairing code!!?? .. I have checked that it has to use /etc/bluetooth/link_key ... wich I dont have
<kabturek> The following packages have unmet dependencies: |kde: Depends: kdesdk but it is not going to be installed | E: Broken packages
<j2daosh> what do i do when a ./configure configs wrong and leaves out "'"'s in the file?
<kabturek> hallo? anyone?
<flaccid> i'm off
<_ste> cool
<_ste> thanks for all your help dude
<flaccid> np cia0
<Jucato> bye flaccid
<_ste> i think i can repair the damage on my system myself now i know whats wrong ;)
<_ste> cya
<j2daosh> can someone help me with compiling quingy?
<j2daosh> it is kicking my butt and i dont know anything about C so all there coding errors are riddles to me
<CroX> I've downloaded this ati driver, a .run file. How do I use it? :s
<_ste> Crox:
<_ste> i think i know what to do
<Jucato> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<_ste> yeah do what he said
<_ste> easier :)
<CroX> Heh, thanks
<Jucato> j2daosh: what are you trying to compile?
<_ste> laters dude, thanks all
<kabturek> !kde
<ubotu> KDE (http://kde.org) is the K Desktop Environment. To install from Ubuntu: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop, or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE for other ways to get KDE
<j2daosh> quingy
<Jucato> j2daosh: have you installed "build-essential"?
<kabturek> IT DOESN'T WORK ( sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop)
<j2daosh> that way i can test out the new x managers i am going to install
<j2daosh> yeah i have that package
<j2daosh> and it went through the configure and the make and the make install
<Jucato> then?
<j2daosh> but when i run ./INSTALL it gives me a bunch of programming errors
<j2daosh> like its missing ' and some other things
<j2daosh> i have never managed to compile anything correctly
<j2daosh> it just wont do it on my system for some reason :(
<Jucato> hm... have you checked the README or INSTALL files that came with the package?
<Lynoure> Does trying to install debian-archive-keyring give WARNING: The following packages cannot be authenticated  to you? Has something changed? Seem majorly unwise to install a package of keys if I cannot trust that package
<j2daosh> what am i supposed to check for? i read the readme file
<j2daosh> it told me to do what i did
<j2daosh> does ubuntu even suport directFB?
<Jucato> j2daosh: these are the commands you needed to enter: "./configure" "make" "sudo make install"
<uwo> hi all- having problems with ipod  - it was working fine for a while, but lately it mounts as read-only every time, meaning i can not sync... before it was mounting definetly also with write permission (i needed to erase a lock file every once in a while and was able to do it) - being a rather n00b - why does it mount read--only, where is this set and how do i change this?
<Jucato> j2daosh: I'm not sure if the kernel supports it....
<j2daosh> .... that might b the problem.... arrrgg
<Jucato> j2daosh: did you use "sudo make install"
<j2daosh> no i did make install but as root
<Jucato> hm... you logged in as root?
<j2daosh> no i su'ed
<Jucato> hm.. that might be the problem. try doing "sudo make install" instead
<CroX> Ugh.. My gfx card is nowhere to be found, a ATI Radeon Xpress 1100
<CroX> Anyone?
<pierreth> how can i install my sound driver?
<DexterF> mounting an smb share fails here, dmesg says:
<DexterF> smbfs: mount_data version 1029990773 is not supported
<DexterF> what's this?
<Jucato> j2daosh: btw, why are you trying to INSTALL? it's a text file
<Jucato> "trying to run INSTALL"
<ubuntu> hi
<ubuntu> i want to know what command i do to actualize my system
<ubuntu> i forget, is something about apt-install update
<ubuntu> its correct?
<yuriy> "actualize"?
<Hawkwind> ubuntu: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade  to make sure you are fully updated
<ubuntu> good man
<ubuntu> thanks
<ubuntu> sorry for the fuckin bad english
<Hawkwind> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<v3ctor> beat me to it
<Nickste> Why is the kubuntu GUI feel slower than windoze?
<Jucato> ooh someone's using Kopete for IRC... brave soul :)
<j2daosh> why is he brave?
<Jucato> Kopete's IRC functions are a bit... hm.... "different"
<j2daosh> ahh
<j2daosh> never used kopete... i will stick with xchat, konversation, irssi
<j2daosh> ok i just installed fluxboz, do i have to restart in order for it to take effect or can i just log out?
<j2daosh> box*
<Jucato> just log out
<j2daosh> rgr
<j2daosh> ty
<j2daosh> im liking fluxbox already :P
<Neo8750> when is kde4 to be released?
<j2daosh> quick question though
<j2daosh> how do i make new themes?
<Jucato> Neo8750: next year
<Neo8750> you need to edit the theme file
<Tm_T> Neo8750: first quarter next year is target
<j2daosh> is there a tutorial on it?
<j2daosh> i want new wallpapaers and such
<JohnFlux> Tm_T: i thought we changed it to second or third quarter?
<Tm_T> JohnFlux: it is? I haven't heard
<Neo8750> j2daosh: there maybe an ap now
<Jucato> j2daosh: hm.. you might want to check with the fluxbox site/guys
<Tm_T> JohnFlux: if you have some info about it somewhere, please share :)
<Jucato> heh
<Neo8750> i don't get why flux is installed by defualt with out tabs on
<Jucato> maybe we
<abattoir> hi Tm_T :)
<Tm_T> hi
<Jucato> maybe we'll get a more definite target release date after aKademy
<CroX> Alright, should be installed and fine. Cya after reboot. (I hope)
<JohnFlux> Jucato: i doubt we can give a definite target release date this early on
* kilrae has a 4.0 upgrade script :P find / -type f | xargs sed -e 's/3.5/4.0/g'
<Jucato> JohnFlux: yeah I thought so too. wishful thinking :)
* Jucato doesn't expect KDE 4 to be ready for edgy+1 :(
<CroX> Woo! It's working!
<stepehrm> bonjour
<JohnFlux> Jucato: maybe G* or H*
* Jucato sobs...
<Jucato> hopefully G*
<j2daosh> ok i gt some themes...how do i get the background to change?
* j2daosh talking about fluxbox
<Jucato> j2daosh: you do realize you are asking about fluxbox on a KDE-based channel?
<Jucato> :)
<j2daosh> lol
<Jucato> of course there might be someone here who might know about it, so it might not hurt to ask. :P
<j2daosh> you got a point
<Jucato> still, you might get more "sane" answers from #fluxbox (if there's a channel like that)
<jesus> joint #ubuntu
<Jucato> btw, my answer to you would be: logout, choose "KDE" in the Sessions menu, enter your password, right-click on the Desktop, choose Configure Desktop, then in the Background options, choose your wallpaper :P
<jmichaelx> lupine_85: are you out there?
<j2daosh> nah they aren't giving me sane answers
<Jucato> hm...
<arienh4> i've got a problem, because Kpersonalizer starts up every time time i boot my computer...
<maninder> guy
<maninder> my stupid windows
<Mortice> arienh4: I had exactly the same problem. Let me find the page that detailed the fix.
<maninder> is usless
<arienh4> i once had a fix but...
<Mortice> arienh4: http://www.kde-forum.org/archive/15137/thread.html has a post which details a fix.
<arienh4> i'll have a try
<arienh4> the file  ~/.kde/share/config/kpersonalizerrc is empty!
<Jucato> arienh4: but it exists?
<Jucato> just put in the lines
<arienh4> i think so
<Mortice> even if it doesn't exist, add in the lines that the post tells you to add
<Jucato> if the file exists, put in the lines. if it doesn't make the file and put in the lines :)
<Mortice> or you could do the fix which involves editing startkde
<Mortice> which is in the post below
<Jucato> hm.. does that happen to by my post?
* Jucato checks
<arienh4> hope it happens
<arienh4> *helps
<Jucato> ah yes it is :)
<arienh4> why don't they update Kpersonalizer then?
<Jucato> it's a bug... long story :)
<arienh4> but it's kubuntu only, why?
<photoguy> after i download a tar.gz what are the commands to open it and put it in the right dir?
<photoguy> from command line
<Jucato> photoguy: you can use Ark (archive program)
<Jucato> ah
<Jucato> tar -xvzf <.tar.gz> I think
<amy__> im really confused :) just got linux and really dont understand what this is!!
<Dr_Willis> photoguy,  depends on what the file is supposed to be - as to what to do with it.
<Jucato> amy__: in the K Menu, there's a Help entry. Look for something called "Kubuntu Desktop Guide", it has a brief introduction to Linux and Kubuntu
<Dr_Willis> TLDP.org has many linux starter guides as well
<photoguy> it is gkrellm-theme file
<Dr_Willis> photoguy,  check the gkrellm home page and see what directory to copy the thing to. It may not even need to be uncompressed
<amy__> thanks guys :)
<photoguy> ok, its downloaded and in my ome/dwi/desktop folder.. needs to be untared in the /home/dwi/.ghellm2/themes  folder... how would i go about doing that?
<CroX> How can I change my keyboard layout?
<gsuveg> within system setting
<Jucato> System Settings > Keyboard ?
<Jucato> er not that
<CroX> Couldn't find it there
<Fade> photoguy: tar xvzf tarfile.tar.gz -C /home/dwi/.gkrellm2/themes
<Jucato> System Settings > Regional & Accessibility > Keyboard Layout
<CroX> Jucato: Thanks
<Kiongku> Jucato: i think its better to tell him use kcontrol
<trappist> Fade: you mean cvzf?
<Jucato> Kiongku: he's not going to touch COmmand Shortcuts so it won't crash :P
<Kiongku> Jucato: bcoz of the freaking bug
<Kiongku> Jucato: hmm lol :P if u say so
<Fade> he wanted to untar the file, not (c)reate one.
<Kiongku> xvf?
<trappist> ah.  or even just dv
<trappist> xf
<Jucato> xvzf
<trappist> stupid home row keys
<Kiongku> Jucato: z for gzip only
<Fade> if it's a bzip2 archive use 'j' instead of 'z'
<Jucato> Kiongku: yes, he's trying to extract/unzip a .tar.gz file
<trappist> "tar xf" will handle bzipped or gzipped tarballs
<Kiongku> hmm o0
<trappist> with GNU tar, anyway
<OOD> why not just use ark ?
<trappist> don't try that on solaris :)
<Fade> it doesn't hurt to be explicit.
<trappist> OOD: ark is for girls
<OOD> lol
<Jucato> trappist: heh
<Fade> 'cause eventually they'll find themself on a bsd box or a solaris box, or an irix box.
<Jucato> Fade: hm... by the time they do, they would have known how to do those stuff on the command line
<Kiongku> trappist: there is no progs for girls.. progs are for everyone
<trappist> Fade: no, I always specify because if I don't I'll forget and one day I'll be on a sun box or something and wonder why it doesn't work.  same reason I say "tar zxf" and not "tar -zxf"
<trappist> Kiongku: it was a joke
<trappist> Fade: zackly
<Kiongku> trappist: why not say ark is for boys..
<trappist> Kiongku: that wouldn't be a good joke
<Fade> ark == bleck
<Fade> heh
<photoguy> fade - i tried that, but it didnt work
<Kiongku> trappist: but it sure is not expected XSD
<Kiongku> *XD
<Fade> photoguy: be more detailed in your failure reports, becase as it stands my response is "Really? works for me." :)
<trappist> is XD a smiley or an acronym I'm not familiar with?
<Fade> anime has destroyed emoticons. o_()
<Jucato> O_o
<Kiongku> Fade: hmm?
<Fade> grasshopper!
<Kiongku> Fade: whats ur reasoning
<Jucato> -_-
<trappist> Fade: I assume that was for me?
<Fade> not at all. just babbeling.
<photoguy> fade - tarr xvzf Gkrellm-Skins.tar.z -C /home/dwi/.ghrellm2/themes
<Fade> is it actually a .z file?
<photoguy> no such file or directory
<Fade> 'cause that'd be soooo 1991
<Kiongku> trappist: anime fan?
<Fade> I can't remember the last time I saw a compress file.
<trappist> Kiongku: not really
<Kiongku> trappist: ah lol.
<Jucato> hm... can we get back to helping photoguy?
<Kiongku> sure
<Kiongku> tar.z or tar.Z?
<Fade> photoguy: you have the filename wrong.
<Fade> or you aren't in the right place.
<trappist> photoguy: you did misspell gkrellm up there: /home/dwi/.ghrellm2/themes
<amy__> wow. that was a really confusing conversatino 2 watch lol
<trappist> you also misspelled tar (tarr)
<Fade> make sure you're in the same directory as the tar file, or give the explicit path to it in the tar command.
<amy__> *conversation
<Kiongku> amy__: hmm?...
<amy__> Kiongku: yes?
<Kiongku> amy__: nothing ^^
<Jucato> ugh!! it's past midnight! :(
<Kiongku> Jucato: bleh its pat eight
<Kiongku> *past
<Jucato> heh I should be sleeping...
<amy__> Kiongku: oh now I really want to know what the hmm was for!! =P
<Kiongku> Jucato: :D
<amy__> its about 5.30 :)
<Kiongku> amy__: <amy__> wow. that was a really confusing conversatino 2 watch lol
<trappist> Fade: do you notice any problems with the command he gave? tarr xvzf Gkrellm-Skins.tar.z -C /home/dwi/.ghrellm2/themes
<Kiongku> trappist: tarr
<Jucato> I also noticed he hasn't responded yet :)
<Fade> well, I noticed the spelling mistakes, but assumed they were irc typos.
<Kiongku> lol
<amy__> Kiongku: wow i feel special that i got a hmm for that. if this wasnt just through a computer i'd give you a biscuit or something lol
* trappist isn't assuming that
<Kiongku> where is the person anyway
<Jucato> photoguy: are you still with us?
<Kiongku> amy__: ehrm /me feels like a dog..
<Fade> well, either one could cause a failure if that was the actual cut/paste of the command he issued. ;)
<photoguy> yes
<amy__> Kiongku: well i meant a chocolate biscuit! still feel luke a dog? cuz i want one so ya never know... lol
<amy__> *like
<photoguy> sorry guys, knock on the door
<photoguy> they were IRC typos
<photoguy> BRB
<Jucato> presuming that "Gkrellm-Skins.tar.gz" is the name of the file, it should go something like "tar xvzf Gkrellm-Skins.tar.gz -C /home/home/.gkrellm2/themes"
<Fade> tar xvzf Gkrellm-Skins.tar.gz -C /home/dwi/.gkrellm2/themes
<Jucato> rawr!
<Jucato>  /home/home... I really need to get some sleep
<Kiongku> i thought it was Gkrellm-Skins.tar.z ..
<Jucato> photoguy: follow Fade's...
<Jucato> Kiongku: afaik, there's no .z file
<Kiongku> there are tar.Z i think.. not sure though
<Fade> a simple 'ls' will give you the filename. ;)
<Kiongku> amy__: u might get an irc doggy :P
* Kiongku runs over Jucato...
<Jucato> ouch!
* Jucato kicks Kiongku
<Kiongku> KAI!
<Jucato> yah!
* Fade looks at the clock and considers knocking off for the day
<Kiongku> Fade: time?
<Fade> just bought a gamecube, and resident evil 4 is waiting tonight.
<Kiongku> bleh re4
<Fade> 6:27:xx
<Fade> 18:27:xx
<Kiongku> i played it... or rather plays a bit then got bored >>
<Fade> options limited. living in paris, not many games have an english option. :)
<Kiongku> a bon?.. bah dommage
<alex_> hello everyone
<alex_> does anyone know how I can edit grub?
<Dr_Willis> alex_,  edit the grubs menu.lst
<alex_> I want to change the timeout
<Kiongku> alex_: what for?
<Fade> I believe most of the developers are emacs types.
<Fade> <-- joke
<amy__> Kiongku: lol. wow. even better than a real dog! =)
<Dr_Willis> alex_,  grub is very very well documneted on the internet.. and its home page has a very large manual. :)
<Jucato> alex_: go to /boot/grub, right click on menu.lst > Actions > Edit as root
<alex_> ok, thx
* Fade peers at jucato
<Kiongku> amy__: /me feel flattered /me wags tail /me sticks tongue out
<Dr_Willis> of course what you are changing in menu.lst will be the fun part
<Kiongku> the timeout in grub is the number of secs beofre it runs right?
<Kiongku> Dr_Willis: fun or hell... or both
<alex_> Kiongku: no, I meant the timeout before loading the OS
<alex_> I think right now it's 30 seconds or something
<alex_> I want to change it to just 3
<alex_> or something like that
<Kiongku> alex_: oh ok mine is 10 secs
<Fade> IMO, it's a bad move to answer a question about grub by giving the clickage from a to b, because on linux, the clickage isn't constant.
<Fade> so it'd be better to give the commandline.
<alex_> well I just edited it in vim
<alex_> just the timeout line
<alex_> I think it was easy
<alex_> ;)
<Kiongku> alex_: :]  go test.. ( '')
<alex_> let's see what happens when I try to reboot
<alex_> hehe
<alex_> boom, crash, burn, smoke
<Kiongku> just hope it does not really happen
<alex_> hehe, with a dell laptop, maybe, but I have an Acer, so I think it's alright
<harald> does anybody here have opengl support in kubuntu 6.04 with a geforce 7300LE card? :)
<Kiongku> 6.04?
<alex_> harald: with the binary drivers?
<harald> what does binary drivers mean? I just installed the distro and nvidia drivers trough synaptic.
<alex_> harald: ok, so you are all set then
<harald> thought I was. :)
<alex_> you can check using some command
<harald> how?
<alex_> if opengl acc is enabled
<alex_> but I am not sure what it is for nvidia
<OOD> run glxgears in terminal
<harald> do I just type glxgears then?
<OOD> yeah
<harald> ok, will try. thanks
<OOD> if you get the gears then everything should be fine
<harald> Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<OOD> looks like you don't have it yet
<OOD> how'd you get the driver working?
<OOD> or what did you do to get this far
<harald> nothing special. just installed nvidia drivers in synaptic.
<Fade> incidentally, I have pretty much had it with ATI and their sekret hardware.
<OOD> you still have to set your xorg.conf to use the nvidia driver
<Fade> I have a perfectly fine radeon in my powerbook, but it's a powerpc, so no driver fo' you!
<Dr_Willis> wait till ati and amd merge :)
<harald> how do I set the xorg.conf?
<Dr_Willis> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<OOD> do sudo nvidia-glx-config enable in terminal
<Fade> I have hopes that amd will open them right up, but that's the kind of blind optimism that I'm told verges on gullability.
<Dr_Willis> who knows - in 5 years time the idea of a  seperate video card may be passe.
<OOD> then just restart X (Ctrl+Alt+Backspace) and you should have it running
<Fade> I seriously doubt that.
<harald> Error: your X configuration has been altered.
<Fade> although I do have a standing prediction that we'll start to see asyncronous processor designs in the commodity market in six years.
<harald> is that error supposed to come?
<Dr_Willis> in 5 years time  laptops could be using flash memory  instaed of hard drives. :)
* Fade laughs
<Fade> uh-huh
<OOD>  <Dr_Willis> they already are
<Dr_Willis> im hearing 32gb usb sticks will be comming out in a few months.
<gsuveg> Dr_Willis: are you dreaming ?
<Dr_Willis> gsuveg,  seen it mentioned on several tech web sites.
<Fade> seeing as how we're talking out our asses, in five years time there will be a terrascale lisp machine in the form factor of a 17" powerbook. ;)
<Dr_Willis> http://www.engadget.com/2006/09/18/tdks-32gb-solid-state-disk-joins-the-party/
* Fade makes requisite sacrafices to various deities.
* gsuveg open url
<Dr_Willis> DK's unit connects to a standard IDE connector yet measures in at 80 percent the size of standard 2.5-inch laptop drive.
<Dr_Willis> dont even look at the price... lol :)
<gsuveg> :)
<Fade> solid state storage has been around for a long time.
<Fade> the U.S. military uses it for various things, but it's absurdly expensive.
<Fade> and magnetic domain media isn't exactly slowing down in it's rate of growth.
<Dr_Willis> Samsung will early next month ship the first notebook PC and the first ultra-mobile PC fitted with 32GB of solid-state NAND Flash storage instead of a regular hard disk drive, the company announced today.
<Fade> I'd rather have a 5TB hard-drive and a fuel-cell driven power supply in my laptop than a bunch of solid state memory.
<Dr_Willis> hmmm  that date is amuseing on that last url
<Dr_Willis> 23rd May 2006 09:38 GMT
<Pensacola> is there a quick guide to xgl on kubuntu?
<OOD> Pensacola: http://www.compiz.net/topic-689-xgl-kubuntu-automatic-xgl-installation
<OOD> this package will automatically set it up for you, just make sure you have both quinn's and reggeaemanu's repos
<Fade> I'd like a little GL love, too. :I
<Pensacola> what's the link to these repositories?
<OOD> here: http://www.compiz.net/forum-4-compiz-packages                they're the first and third stickies
<jacques> I need to restore my old mount points from a different drive. How do I go about it?
<Pensacola> anyway to undo it if it goes wrong?
<Pensacola> any way... =)
<OOD> yeah, you can simply remove the package with apt-get in the cli (CTRL+Alt+Backspace) if you don't get any gui
<Pensacola> ok thx
<Pensacola> will try
<Bergie> i need help in restoring a backed up mount point without trashing my new installation
<Nickste> the current version of hplip is a lot newer than the one installed on my machine, but in adept, it says it is installed, how do I get the latest version?
<z1pp3r> In quake4 i cannot enable support for multiple cpu (I have a dualcore intel d805) even though 'uname -a' reports "2.6.15-26-686 #1 SMP". What gives?
<dusty_> Hey guys I run KDE, whenever i use a terminal inside of kde, and im typing away, say i hit delete all the way back to the command prompt, it starts beeping as it normally does, but kde messes it up and it repeats itself annoyingly.. also happens on other system sounds, it kinda lingers them out, and repeats them, and you can't seem to stop it, any ideas how to fix this?
<z1pp3r> In quake4 i cannot enable support for multiple cpu (I have a dualcore intel d805) even though 'uname -a' reports "2.6.15-26-686 #1 SMP". What is wrong? Is there any way to see if linux is actually recognizing both cores?
<OOD> dusty_: you can turn the beeping off somewhere in one of the menus, then you have to save the changes you made
<dusty_> No no, that doesn't solve the problem.
<dusty_> I want the sounds to work properly.
<binaryflow> How can I make sure that I am running the right kernel for a dual core laptop?
<abattoir> dusty_: Settings->Bell->None, then Settings->Save as Default
<dusty_> it messes up whatever sound it is APART from normal mp3s playing or streaming media -- if i play songs, and then a system sound occurs, it goes over top of the music etc..
<binaryflow> Linux douglas-laptop 2.6.15-26-386 #1 PREEMPT Fri Sep 8 19:55:17 UTC 2006 i686 GNU/Linux
<dusty_> I don't want to switch the sounds off.
<OOD> binaryflow: you're using the 386 kernel right?
<binaryflow> Yes
<OOD> it doesn't have multicore support, get the 686 kernel
<binaryflow> Do I need to remove the 386 kernels?
<OOD> also any restricted kernel module you have installed you'll have to reinstall
<abattoir> dusty_: when you continuously keep pressing the backspace key(for eg.), more keystrokes are entered than the actual movement of the cursor, hence you hear the beep a lot of times( i guess this is what you mean?)
<Mooneater> does anyone know how to change settings again so I can use my normal sings again, so the AT sign for " and the double dot for  ...
<OOD> no, you can and should keep it, at least until everything works in the 686 one
<reon> I thought the all the new kernels supportted SMP by default ???
<dusty_> abattoir, Yes, but your not getting the jist of what i'm saying.. the sound basically f***'s up, as in, it distorts, repeats, etc (NOT just on the system bell in the terminal).
<binaryflow> I assume I need to download the 686 source and headers also?
<OOD> binaryflow: that's only if you compile any kernel modules yourself
<shegman> what was the name of the kde program to resize the screen resolution?
<abattoir> shegman: krandrtray
<binaryflow> Or install programs from source
<shegman> thx
<binaryflow> Right?
<abattoir> shegman: it goes into the system tray
<shegman> i know. just forgot the name
<OOD> binaryflow: no, that's only if you're compiling something for the kernel like a kernel module
<OOD> dusty_: could be because kde uses a different sound driver, try changing to alsa or oss in sound settings
<ante_> OK, anyone know how to get some sound working on Kubuntu?
<reon> why ?
<zorglu_> !anyone
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<ante_> Why? Because I think a silent computer is more boring.
<abattoir> ante_: you dont get any sound at all, or is it mp3s that don't(seem) to work?
<zorglu_> :)
<ante_> Not any sound at all
<abattoir> ante_: so its only mp3s ?
<reon> ante_ how many sound devices do you have ?
<abattoir> ante_: err... sorry
<ante_> I have a VIA device on the motherboard, and a SoundBlaster Live. I get no sound from the latter.
<reon> ante_ what happens if you pull out the SB
<Bergie> i need help in restoring a backed up mount point without trashing my new installation
<shegman> erm. i think i forgot something elemental. the monitor section of xorg.conf has screen resolution below 1024x786 but i cant use them with krandrtray
<ante_> Eh... no idea. I'd rather not open up the computer. I think it's a software issue, but I don't know.
<ante_> How should you do to get a SB to work in a computer with a built-in card. Is there some procedure I've missed?
<photoguy> what is the command to untar i group of files?  sudo tar -xvzf.gz ??
<zorglu_> tar xvzf yourfilename.tar.gz
<zorglu_> !tar
<ubotu> Files with extensions .tar, .gz, .tgz, .zip, .bz2, .7z, .ace and other archive file formats can be opened with file-roller (gnome) or ark (kde) - also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression
<TheGateKeeper> photoguy: tar -zxvf [filename] .tar.gz
<photoguy> what if its a group of files you want to untar all at once?
<zorglu_> use ark then :)
<photoguy> i want to learn command line
<TheGateKeeper> ante_: given that the devs have seen fit to remove alsaconf and they are expecting autodetection to work, as far as I am aware your only course of action is to file a bug report
<zorglu_> photoguy: ok so it is harder :) do 'man bash' and look at the command 'for'
<TheGateKeeper> photoguy: http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/Bash-Prog-Intro-HOWTO.html
<SillyZ> afternoon yall
<ante_> TheGateKeeper: Sounds drastic, but might have to do that then.
<photoguy> thank you
<ante_> Feels really silly since I had FreeBSD on this machine earlier and just inserted a kernelplugin and it worked....
<ante_> Thanks
<arcasa> Why on earth is my computer running at full 100% CPU? I'm not running anything!!!
<dusty_> check top
<arcasa> It's at a constant 100% and has been for 10 minutes.
<arcasa> check top? (n00b.)
<fdoving> hit ctrl+esc and check.
<arcasa> WTF? I downloaded the Amarok - Kopete Music Message script thing and it's EATING my system!
<arcasa> Anyone know a decent, non CPU-Killing way to get the whole "What I'm Listening To" thing to work?
<fdoving> don't use that, so i can't help you there.
<arcasa> Oh well... Thanks for saving my CPU from an early death. :)
<maarten__> anyone knows something about aligning cartridges from an epson printer?
<binaryflow> So this means that I am running both processors now?
<binaryflow> Linux douglas-laptop 2.6.15-26-686 #1 SMP PREEMPT Fri Sep 8 20:16:40 UTC 2006 i686 GNU/Linux
<fdoving> binaryflow: yes, the SMP part tells you. You can check /proc/cpuinfo for more info on the cpus.
<TheGateKeeper> maarten__: http://www.linuxcommand.org/man_pages/escputil1.html
<Bergie> i need help in restoring a backed up mount point without trashing my new installation
<judaz> hellpo
<judaz> hellp
<judaz> hello
<judaz> damned.. my keybord
<judaz> i need help!.. i don't know how to change settings for the different Userss on my Desktop... I want to change their privileges...
<judaz> i know how to in gnome.. but not kde
<fdoving> judaz: kmenu -> system settings -> user management
<maarten__>  gatekeeper: When i do sudo escputil -a -m escp2-dx4800 i get cannot open(null) read/write :bad adress
<judaz> fdoving: yes.. but there's no part for the privileges changes
<fdoving> judaz: what privileges do you have in mind?
<judaz> fdoving: i dont want them to use SUDO, and for some reason in those users doesnt work the sound
<octan> any of you running amd64, kde, xgl, compiz & kxdocker and has it working?
<octan> i got stupid bug with kxdocker
<octan> http://nuxil.dynserv.net:81/screenshot/kxdocker-bug1.png
<octan> help pls
<judaz> fdoving: any idea?
<steveire> http://pythonide.stani.be/blog <<< This site instructs that I have pythonX.X-dev installed. I have python2.4-dev installed. Am I good to go?
<shegman> howto change screen resolution?
<fdoving> judaz: add them to the 'audio' group, and remove then from the 'admin' group.
<Sanne> steveire: hey, spe is in the ubuntu repositories, in case you didn't know.
<Mooneater> how do I set my signs right? now I've got = for the ? sign...
<ubuntu__> omg, failed making dualboot and now using live cd ><
<fdoving> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<fdoving> ubuntu__: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows is for you.
<judaz> fdoving: THANX!; I Own you one
<klerfayt> do I navigate to https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/dapper/+bugs before reporting a bug that occured in dapper?
<fdoving> judaz: you're welcome :)
<steveire> so it is. Thanks Sanne
<judaz> fdoving: ill ask you one more thing
<fdoving> judaz: sure.
<judaz> fdoving: how can i make de icons of the tray to be shown en 2 rows ?
<fdoving> klerfayt: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bugs - search for bugs similar to yours, if you can't find any, file a new.
<maarten__>  escputil -iur /dev/usb/lp0
<fdoving> judaz: adjust the panel size.
<klerfayt> fdoving: I mean then reporting a bug there seems to be no way to indicate what version of ubuntu I'm using
<judaz> fdoving: ?
<fdoving> klerfayt: you'll have to write that as a part of the report. the bug won't be fixed in dapper unless it's very very important. It will only apply to new versions.
<judaz> fdoving: THANX AGAIN!
<fdoving> judaz: you're welcome :)
<fdoving> .. again
<fdoving> :)
<klerfayt> judaz: one way to do it is to increase the size of panel
<grisutheguru> ahoi
<JohnFlux> I'm installed kubuntu
<Eeyore_Jr> hi, has anyone tried to get dapper on vmplayer ?
<JohnFlux> and at the part where it resizes the partition
<JohnFlux> any idea how long that should take?
<JohnFlux> it's been going 7 hours now
<JohnFlux> for a 40GB drive
<Eeyore_Jr> that seems long
<JohnFlux> it just displays the busy symbol
<Skrot> Hi. Is there a program to create flash animations and such in linux/kde?
<Sanne> steveire: to answer your original question, I would say python2.4-dev should be correct for something needing the python development headers.
<fdoving> Skrot: not that i'm aware of, though it could exist.. i'm no fan of flash.
<steveire> looks like it Sanne. Do you use spe? Can I ask a quick question?
<Skrot> Me either.. but I'm using it in a class at school
<Pensacola> xgl looks great, but it messes up my gfx drivers :s
<Sanne> Skrot: not really. There are some projects in the works, but nothing I know of that is in a production ready state. You can, however, script flash animations and actionscript with ming in php, c++ or python (at least). ming.sourceforge.net
<steveire> Id like if I type os.getcwd( that a ) be put in after the cursor position, like I can make Kate do.
<Skrot> Sanne: thanks
<Sanne> Skrot: this is also informative: http://www.osflash.org/
<Skrot> nice
<Sanne> steveire: I don't use spe, sorry, just heard about it as a python editor especially for blender.
<skryking> Skrot: a combo of blender and ffmpeg can make flash files pretty easily
<Sanne> skryking: really? also interactive animations, or more like self running movies?
<skryking> Sanne: self running movies...
<Sanne> skryking: still nice, I should hunt the topic down in the blenderartists forum (or do you happen to have a link to some more info?)
<skryking> Sanne: pretty easy to do, just export your render to frames and then run ffmpeg -i %04d.jpg ../whatever.swf
<maarten__> <TheGatekeeper>
<maarten__> <TheGatekeeper> When i do sudo escputil -a -m escp2-dx4800 i get cannot open(null) read/write :bad adress
<Sanne> skryking: ah, yeah, I remember people talking about it... will try, thanks a lot :)
<visita> My english is not the best because I was born in Chile. Hi
<Sanne> anyway, gotta go cook dinner, bye all
<zorglu_> visita: there is some spanish channel if you feel more confortable
<zorglu_> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<visita> thanks
<visita> but I like to stand here sometimes because I can to remember my english.
<zorglu_> cool :)
<maddoxeric> i can't get my sound working today, it worked fine before
<maddoxeric> anyone know what might be going on?
<maddoxeric> kmix doesn't see anything
<zorglu_> looked at what you changed between the two
<maarten__> #cups
<visita> Bye, I will go to another place with my wife. After we talk
<maddoxeric> would messing with user and group setting cause the sound to screw up?
<fdoving> maddoxeric: if you removed yourself from the audio group, yes.
<zorglu_> type 'groups' in a terminal to see if audio appears
<maddoxeric> fdoving: ok, i don't think so but i will check
<fdoving> maddoxeric: you can check that with the 'id' command in console.
<maddoxeric> when i types groups i only got www-data and wwwadmin
<fdoving> that would explain alot,
<maddoxeric> yeah
<maddoxeric> i am about to get screwed
<maddoxeric> but anyway
<maddoxeric> what do i do to get he sound working for now
<fdoving> add yourself to the audiogroup.
<maddoxeric> ok cool
<maddoxeric> thanks
<maddoxeric> do i need to add the root
<maddoxeric> are is that stupid
<fdoving> hm?
<fdoving> add your user to the audio group. root doesn't need other groups than root.
<maddoxeric> cool, slowly but surely i will get this stuff
<maddoxeric> thanks a lot
<fdoving> you're welcome :)
<maddoxeric> brb
<aim1159> anybody with tcl/tk knoledge?
<|lostbyte|> Hi..
<Emperor_Norton> I'm trying to install lib mtp
<Emperor_Norton> and it wont work
<alex_yo> can i remove one of the kernel ?? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/23905
<fdoving> alex_yo: sure,if you don't use it.
<MitchM> How do I update my ATi drivers?
<fdoving> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<MitchM> Thanks =)
<alex_yo> sory here is the list http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/23906
<alex_yo> wich i have to remove? because i have mke a update with there was installed a new kernel!
<zorglu_> fdoving: i think this page should point on the dri.sf.net too, recently i installed kubuntu on a box with a ati 340m igp. it is no more supported by the ati.com driver but dri.sf.net support them.
<zorglu_> i even found a guy with a same card saying he was blocked on vesa for 3month
<MitchM> !PRINTER
<ubotu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<|lostbyte|> !games
<ubotu> Information about games on Ubuntu can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<fdoving> zorglu_: you can edit the wiki, can't you?
<fdoving> alex_yo: you can remove the kernel headers if you don't use them to compile drivers.
<ConsoleFx> i am facing a problem when accessing to internet with my device :(
<zorglu_> fdoving: never tried in fact :)
<zorglu_> hmm nope it require registration :)
<zorglu_> ok this is lazy
<ConsoleFx> when i am conencting my mobile phone with my usb then the mobile is getting switched off automatically :( .. plz help me
<ConsoleFx> i am not able to connect from kubuntu
<ConsoleFx> why this is happening ???
<ConsoleFx> plz help
<fdoving> zorglu_: ok, what do you want me to change/add? could you make a pastebin or something? i'm lazy too :)
<zorglu_> somebody to do something in which i could contribute without being spammed and having to remember 10000 password ? :)
<fdoving> zorglu_: or even better, register and go edit the wiki :)
<zorglu_> fdoving: ok i will do the second, it is more long term :)
<fdoving> zorglu_: kwalletmanager, you don't get spam from registering with ubuntu.
<Emperor_Norton> is orphan in the reops?
<Emperor_Norton> *repos
<fdoving> Emperor_Norton: orphan?
<fdoving> deborphan?
<Emperor_Norton> orphaner
<fdoving> !info deborphan
<ubotu> deborphan: Find orphaned libraries. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.7.18 (dapper), package size 60 kB, installed size 372 kB
<Emperor_Norton> even
<klerfayt> is there anything user can do to speed up bugfix release?
<Emperor_Norton> !info deborphaner
<ubotu> Package deborphaner does not exist in any distro I know
<Emperor_Norton> !info orphaner
<ubotu> Package orphaner does not exist in any distro I know
<fdoving> klerfayt: join #ubuntu-bugs and ask how you can help :)
<toby> Hey all
<toby> just thought I would stop in and say hi
<toby> do you kubuntu?
<klerfayt> fdoving: I mean if user is annoyed by bug x there is nothing else left to do than wait if bug report is already created?
<toby> hehehe
<fdoving> klerfayt: you can add comments on the bug, and then join #ubuntu-bugs and ask how you can help.
<Alextremo> #codigolibre
<klerfayt> fdoving: ok. let's bugfix has been created. how many days it takes to get it to users?
<fdoving> klerfayt: depends if the bug is important enought to get into dapper-updates. if not you won't see the fix until the release of the next ubuntu version.
<klerfayt> fdoving: heh I don't get it what could possibly be bad about applying "not so important "bugfixes" ?
<klerfayt> is spelling mistake in help documentation important enough to release update or we have to wait 6 months and do full upgrade? :)
<fdoving> klerfayt: it's alot of work, and ubuntu have short release intervals, so the manpower is focused on the next release. only important updates, and security updates are accepted. and of course backports for those who enable that repository.
<vhogemann> Hello, how do I setup X on my Laptop, so it can change the monitor output from Mirror to Dual Screen using i810switch without having to change my X.org config file? My video chipset is i915G... thanks
<vhogemann> does X.org support this at all?
<ConsoleFx> when i am conencting my mobile phone with my laptopn in usb then the mobile is getting switched off automatically :( .. plz help me
<ConsoleFx> i am unable to connect to internet .. plz help to solve this prob... plz
<insparedes> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<NthDegree> ConsoleFx, OMG you want to connect a mobile phone
<ConsoleFx> nope...
<ConsoleFx> i mean
<ConsoleFx> i connect to internet using my mobile phone
<ConsoleFx> via usb
<NthDegree> well if you are good at kernel hacking you might be able to :)
<ConsoleFx> so when i am starting kubuntu and conenct the cell with my lap via usb then the mobile is switched off automatically...
<ConsoleFx> what is the prob.... plz do help
<ConsoleFx> it will help me a lot..
<NthDegree> the fact you are using a mobile to connect to the internet
<ConsoleFx> yep NthDegree
<ConsoleFx> i am in win box now... so i am missing my kubuntu a lot for internet :(
<ConsoleFx> i hope u will help me
<NthDegree> ConsoleFx, uhh it's non-standard to do this but why not network the PCs
<fdoving> ConsoleFx: does internet via mobile work with windows?
<ConsoleFx> i cant get that why the cell is getting switched off automatically... this is not happenning in win box
<ConsoleFx> yep
<ConsoleFx> i am in win now :(
<fdoving> oh.. what phone? and how do you do it in kubuntu?
<NthDegree> fdoving: it's one of those useless Nokia phone apps I suspect
<fdoving> i use a nokia 5500 and bluetooth from the pc, sometimes.
<ConsoleFx> nope
<ConsoleFx> its a samsung n191
<NthDegree> uh ConsoleFx, tbh you should get a proper internet
<ConsoleFx> there is a shell program so i can install the driver in kubuntu... but the cell must me on before that....
<NthDegree> ConsoleFx, if there's a linux driver for it then go install it
<fdoving> ConsoleFx: hmm.. it's hard to help you, as i don't have the phone to test..
<NthDegree> ConsoleFx, but if you are asking to install a Windows driver into Linux then that's not really possible
<Bokonon> Hi, i've installed kubuntu and am trying to get my adsl-modem to work- but when i try to ./configure it, gives me an error saying that it cant find the C compiler in $path
<NthDegree> Bokonon, sudo apt-get build-essential
<fdoving> NthDegree: might be hard if the modem doesn't work? :)
<Bokonon> ok, NthDegree- do i need to down'load anything or can it be done off the CD?
<fdoving> Bokonon: what modem?
<ConsoleFx> NthDegree this is the shell prog where the driver exists...
<ConsoleFx> http://www.reliancecommunications.co.in/Communications/Rconnect/rconnect_dc_linux.html
<Bokonon> eagle-usb
<alex_> hello
<alex_> i have problems with a winmodem
<ConsoleFx> i have the driver but if the cell with b offf then what i will do :( :(
<Bokonon> its alreqady supported (with a kernel driver) but am trying to use the developr version
<NthDegree> ConsoleFx, have you followed the instructions on that page
<ConsoleFx> yep..
<ConsoleFx> NthDegree ya
<NthDegree> ConsoleFx, drivers can be instaleld without the phone being on
<NthDegree> installed*
<Bokonon> anywhos, will check in a bit if it works, thanks, NthDegree- and the rest :D
<NthDegree> This is a beta release of the Reliance Netconnect driver for Linux OS Red Hat Version 8.0 and is available to the user on an "as-is-where-is? basis. This driver is unsupported and is provided to the Linux user community as a courtesy. Reliance does not provide any support or warranty for this driver and will not undertake any liability for use of this software.
<ConsoleFx> its written that u connect ur cell via te data cable....
<NthDegree> yes
<ConsoleFx> so when i am connecting then the cell is getting switched off :o :o
<NthDegree> but devices don't have to be on to be detected
<NthDegree> they only need power going to them but don't need to be switched on
<ConsoleFx> NthDegree ok i am agree with u for this point but let me tell u one thing
<ConsoleFx> i have dual boot enabled.. and before booting i am connecting the cell with my lap with the usb and then starting my kubuntu box...
<ConsoleFx> and after that when it boots then cell gets off....
<ConsoleFx> this is making me shocked sir :(
<ConsoleFx> i hope u got me this time well
<NthDegree> ?
<vhogemann> ConsoleFx, you should be able to tell if your cell is being properly detected by looking at the messages log file "tail -f /var/log/messages"
<javart> exit
<javart> sorry
<vhogemann> ConsoleFx, issue that command, then plug your cellphone
<vhogemann> ConsoleFx, it should be detected as an USB -> Serial adapter
<ConsoleFx> vhogemann when???  at my konsole??
<vhogemann> ConsoleFx, yes... at konsole
<vhogemann> ConsoleFx, but before you plug your cellphone
<ConsoleFx> u mean i will issue this at my shell before plugging the cell right??
<fdoving> ConsoleFx: did you try to follow this: http://puggy.symonds.net/~rkrishnan/ril-howto.html ? much of what is true for debian is also true on kubuntu.
<vhogemann> ConsoleFx, right
<ConsoleFx> okie.... then let me try...
<NthDegree> i got lagged :(
<NthDegree> STUPID FREENODE :@
<karim_> I can't open .mpgs and mpegs with kaffeine player how can III ???
<NthDegree> I mean nice freenode just DONT LAG
<ConsoleFx> if it will help me then i will dance with joy :p
<vhogemann> ConsoleFx, if everything goes ok it should be detected as an USBSerial device... and appear as /dev/ttyUSB0 or USB1, 2, etc...
<ConsoleFx> i think it may be ttyUSB2 coz in win its com3... so will it be ttyUSB2??
<ConsoleFx> i am sorry if i asked a bogus qstn...
<vhogemann> ConsoleFx, ehehehhe, np
<NthDegree> in windows COM 3/4 is a simulation for any USB port that contains a modem
<ConsoleFx> NthDegree oo i c
<vhogemann> ConsoleFx, after pluggin it, you can also issue an "lsusb" command to list all plugged USB devices
<MetaMorfoziS> hi all
<karim_> Neooo r u there??
<ConsoleFx> let me try then...
<vhogemann> ConsoleFx, most cellphone cables are actually USBSerial adapters in disguise
<karim_>  I can't open .mpgs , .mp3s and mpegs with kubunto player??
<frojnd> calc kmplayer codecs
<frojnd> !kmplayer codecs
<ubotu> kmplayer: media player for KDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.1.99+0.9.2-rc1-0ubuntu1 (dapper), package size 161 kB, installed size 524 kB
<NthDegree> karim, sudo apt-get install libxine-extracodecs
<frojnd> how can I install codecs for kmplayer
<NthDegree> fronjd read my last bit
<Skrot> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<ConsoleFx> fdoving thnx for this link http://puggy.symonds.net/~rkrishnan/ril-howto.html
<ConsoleFx> let me reboot
<frojnd> :s dont have libxine-extracodecs
<brunno> .
<da1l6> frojnd:  libxine-extracodecs is in the multiverse repo
<frojnd> where can I enable multiverse
<LeeJunFan> !repos
<ubotu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<LeeJunFan> frojnd: take a look at the link ubotu just posted.
<frojnd> k
<MitchM> how do I also install gnome on my Kde desktop?
<alberto> installing kububtu ;-)
<MitchM> ?/
<alberto> for kde
<alberto> ububtru for gnome
<MitchM> What's the easiest way to install Gnome on-top-of KDE?
<Tm_T> MitchM: you can't install it "on top" but "side by side"
<MitchM> what i meant. =)
<Tm_T> MitchM: "sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop"
<MitchM> graciras.
<Tm_T> np
<MitchM> gracias
<NthDegree> MitchM, why would ya want to?
<alberto> agree
* NthDegree sparks another GNOKDE debate :p
<hoody> hi there
<NthDegree> hi :)
<Creedence> hey everyone
<frojnd> LeeJunFan: when I try to install it: libxine-extracodecs: dependent from: libmad0 (>= 0.15.1b) but it can't be installed
<alberto> is a matter of preference, KDE or Gnome they work both fine, simly choose the one you like
<amalsek> maybe using "gnome-desktop-environment" instead of "ubuntu-desktop" if you only want gnome and its core apps
<MitchM> how do i install KDE along side of gnome?
<hoody> got a problem with java ... i can't find the runtime environment in adept.... can anybody help
<hoody> ?
<MitchM> curiosity.
<MitchM> I done like gnome.
<MitchM> but a friend wants to install both...
<amalsek>   with "kubuntu-desktop"
<mad_man> MitchM: try sudo apt-get KDE-Desktop
<MitchM> affirm. thx.
<MilanZR> hey ppl,i'm new in world of linux :) so I need help,how i can istal some prog. in tar.gz extract
<LeeJunFan> frojnd: sounds like your /etc/apt/source.list file isn't quite right. can you pastebin it?
<amalsek> hoody => which one ? Sun's ?
<Creedence> hey.. do any of you know of a good small business GPL app?
<hoody> yes
<MitchM> leejunfan tar -zxf <filename>
<MilanZR> is that for me? MitchM
<MilanZR> no sorry
<MitchM> oh; yes it is.
<MilanZR> :)
<amalsek> need to add multiverse in your /etc/apt/source.list
<MilanZR> yes sure :D
<MitchM> tar -zxf <filename>
<Brunno> Hey... I'm getting a audio/video delay on youtube...... can anyone help me ?
<frojnd> I tryed to install libxine-extracodecs but it's tome kind of error message: libxine-extracodecs: dependent from: libmad0 (>= 0.15.1b) but it can't be installed  (how can I install those codecs?)
<LeeJunFan> frojnd: pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list file
<LeeJunFan> frojnd: libmad0 should be available - it's in main repository.
<sybux> Hi, I'm looking for xmodmap.ch_fr but I can't find it. any1 know which package I need ?
<hoody> amalsek : where do i get multiverse?
<Kr4t05> !universe > hoody
<Brunno> I'm getting a audio/video delay on youtube...... can anyone help me ?
<frojnd> LeeJunFan where can I paste bin sources.list, it't not that small
<hoody> amalsek: yes
<LeeJunFan> frojnd: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org              - it's in the topic
<Kr4t05> hrm...
<Kr4t05> I'm trying to burn a cue/bin disc image with K3b and it returns an odd error.
<NthDegree> uh Kr4t05, check it really is a BIN image
<NthDegree> and avoid using the provided cuesheet
<NthDegree> then if ya still get an error try a RAW burn
<Kr4t05> NthDegree: How would I go about checking that?
<frojnd> LeeJunFan: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/23914
<Kr4t05> Bah...
<NthDegree> well what are you selecting when you go to burn?
<LeeJunFan> frojnd: yeah, I see it. Your main is commented out as well.
<Kr4t05> NthDegree: Auto
<NthDegree> the cuesheet or the BIN image?
<Kr4t05> The cue
<NthDegree> try selecting the BIN
<NthDegree> and move the cue somewhere else
<LeeJunFan> frojnd: you want to uncomment line 3 which as main and restricted, and also your security updates and dapper-updates towards the bottom.
<NthDegree> then select RAW as opposed to TAO or DAO
<sybux> Hi, I'm looking for xmodmap.ch_fr but I can't find it. any1 know which package I need ?
<Kr4t05> NthDegree: When I select the Bin without a usable cuesheet present, it says "Seems not to be a useable image"
<Tm_T> sybux: packages.ubuntu.com can't find it?
<frojnd> LeeJunFan: 003 # deb http://si.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ dapper main restricted  this line?
<LeeJunFan> frojnd: yeah, your file should look like this http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/23916
<sybux> Tm_T: I've run apt-get install xmodmap and it's installed but I don't have definitions for keyboard
<frojnd> and after that I can install codecs
<LeeJunFan> frojnd: I'm guessing networking didn't get setup during install.
<NthDegree> Kr4t05, maybe it isn't a usable image
<Tm_T> sybux: hmm, then I don't know, sorry
<LeeJunFan> frojnd: yes, you'll have to either run sudo apt-get update or use adept and update repositories.
<NthDegree> the cuesheet just tells it to access the image
<LeeJunFan> frojnd: then you can install the libxine-extracodec
<LeeJunFan> libxine-extracodecs
<frojnd> let's see
<tekeo__> hello I got a problem with my dual boot grub is installed on the mbr of hda1 and windows boot is installed on the mbr of sda2. Everything works fine exept when I try to boot windows from grub... it says the file NTDLR is missing. I had this problem a few weeks ago with gentoo but didn't care to solve it at that time. Any ideas?
<arcasa> Does anyone here know how to setup a MSN Messenger Music Plugin thing on Kopete and Amarok?
<kalagaraz> How do I install 32 bit apps on 64bit kubuntu?
<zorglu_> arcasa: what MSN Messenger Music Plugin does ?
<tekeo__> also if I change the boot priority in the bios to boot sda2 first windows will run without any problem
<zorglu_> kalagaraz: yes but with special care
<arcasa> It puts what song is playing on your system into your Personal Message thing.
<kalagaraz> How do I do it?
<frojnd> leeJunFan, are libxine-extracodecs also for amarok to read .mp3 formats?
<arcasa> It's cool... I can't get it working though.
<LeeJunFan> !chroot > kalagaraz
<LeeJunFan> frojnd: yes
<kalagaraz> Ahh I tried using that guide before I think and got errors
<frojnd> nice :)
<Admiral_Chicago> arcasa, the only one i know of in konversation that does that
<Admiral_Chicago> but then again, thats not MSN
<frojnd> tnx LeeJunFan
<Admiral_Chicago> arcasa, gaim?
<LeeJunFan> frojnd: your welcome.
<arcasa> I use Kopete.
<tekeo__> hello I got a problem with my dual boot grub is installed on the mbr of hda1 and windows boot is installed on the mbr of sda2. Everything works fine exept when I try to boot windows from grub... it says the file NTDLR is missing. If I change the boot priority in bios it will load windows without any problems (exept it's windows :P). Any ideas how to fix this???
<tekeo__> sorry sdb1
<fdoving> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<zorglu_> arcasa: people on #kopete may provide more info about this
<red_> where do i get ati drivers
<LeeJunFan> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<tekeo__> hello I got a problem with my dual boot grub is installed on the mbr of hda1 and windows boot is installed on the mbr of sdb1. Everything works fine exept when I try to boot windows from grub... it says the file NTDLR is missing. If I change the boot priority in bios it will load windows without any problems (exept it's windows :P). Any ideas how to fix this???
<zorglu_> tekeo__: it is a matter of where the boot is installed
<LeeJunFan> ubotu: tell tekeo__ about grub
<kalagaraz> Leejun, do I want to install debootstrap to build packages? (says to add --variant=buildd)
<zorglu_> tekeo__: i *think* without being sure that it should be install on the root one aka directly in /dev/hda and not had1
<LeeJunFan> long form doesn't work any more with ubotu ?
<zorglu_> hda1
<LeeJunFan> !grub > tekeo__
<LeeJunFan> sry if you got that twice.
<LeeJunFan> I'm not getting any response from ubotu
<zorglu_> LeeJunFan: out of curiosity why do you send those message directly to the user and not on the channle ?
<LeeJunFan> fdoving sent them to the channel and he apparently wasn't paying attention.
<zorglu_> ah ok :)
<kalagaraz>  sudo debootstrap --variant=buildd --arch i386 dapper /var/chroot/ http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/
<kalagaraz> is that correct?
<LeeJunFan> kalagaraz: you don't need --variant=buildd if you aren't going to compile from within the chroot.
<zorglu_> LeeJunFan: personnaly i prefere to send them on the channel too, thus it educates the other people on the channel at the same time. thus they may learn stuff which may be usefull for them later
<kalagaraz> I just want to install 32 bit stuff, so leave that off?
<LeeJunFan> zorglu_: I agree
<LeeJunFan> kalagaraz: yeah.
<LeeJunFan> kalagaraz: if you need to you can always install a compiler later.
<jacob_> W00T
<zorglu_> LeeJunFan: cool
<pierreth> hello, i am not able to play avi files
<LeeJunFan> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<LeeJunFan> pierreth: follow those ^^
<pierreth> ubotu: yes, I know that
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about yes, I know that - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<pierreth> But I think I have an error with w32
<pierreth> I think I have an error with my install
<pierreth> I will paste bin, can someone may a check
<LeeJunFan> pierreth: yeah.
<Admiral_Chicago> pierreth, amd64?
<Admiral_Chicago> pierreth, past it
<phreakysz> hi
<pierreth> here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/23918
<red_> is anyone else having a problem with their notebook going into standby when the lid is closed
<pierreth> no, I have a Pentium III
<Admiral_Chicago> red_, thats a new feature...
<Assassin5> someone remind me.... how do you change the desktop icon, text colour?
<red_> ok, i know it works fine with ubuntu, but kubuntu im having a problem
<red_> ill mess around with it and see what i can figure out
<Admiral_Chicago> pierreth, its already installed
<Admiral_Chicago> red_, #ubuntu=1
<Admiral_Chicago> #ubuntu+1
<pierreth> Admiral_Chicago: But I cannot see my .avi files
<phreakysz> im trying to use a new dsdt for my acer aspire 1692. Dl'ed a custom dsdt, made an initrd of it in /boot, and changed grub entry to use the new initrd. It hangs now on initializing the acpi module! ;(
<frojnd> I have problem with extracting rar files: It says: the utility unrar is not in your PATH. Please install it or contact your system administrator. I've installed it and it says the same santacne. Can soemone help me with this one.
<Admiral_Chicago> they know a lot more than i do
<phreakysz> what did I do wrong?
<Hawkwind> frojnd: How did you install it ?
<frojnd> sudo apt-get install unrar-free
<Admiral_Chicago> pierreth, what are you using to play the avis?
<Hawkwind> frojnd: What command are you using to extract the files ?
<frojnd> nothing
<frojnd> I click it
<frojnd> in konqueror
<frojnd> and then ark opens
<frojnd> and than this note..
<pierreth> Admiral_Chicago: Kaffeine
<Hawkwind> frojnd: In a terminal type:  which unrar
<kalagaraz> sudo sed -i s/dapper/breezy/g /var/chroot/etc/apt/sources.list         Am I suppose to chose one of those (dapper or breezy) and delete other from that command?
<Admiral_Chicago> try using vlc.
<pierreth> Admiral_Chicago: I will pastebin the error
<Admiral_Chicago> sudo apt-get install vlc
<pierreth> Admiral_Chicago: OK I will try now
<Kr4t05> I have a karamba running that's reporting 979/1012MB RAM usage...
<frojnd> Hawkwind I typed which unrar
<Kr4t05> Is that normal?
<Hawkwind> frojnd: What was the output ?
<fdoving> kalagaraz:  s/dapper/breezy/ will replace all instances of dapper with breezy.. is that what you want?
<LeeJunFan> Kr4t05: Maybe for windows vista.
<Kr4t05> LeeJunFan: Funny, but that doesn't help.
<LeeJunFan> Kr4t05: that's a lot of RAM use, open a konsole and start top then hit M
<Hawkwind> Kr4t05: What else do you have running ?
<frojnd> Hawkwind don't know :S when I typed nothing happened
<dan___> hey
<Hawkwind> Kr4t05: Remember, linux handles ram completely opposite of how Windows does
<dan___> my taskbar dissapeared all of a sudden
<Hawkwind> frojnd: sudo apt-get install unrar
<dan___> how do i get it back
<Hawkwind> frojnd: Try that
<Admiral_Chicago> dan___, start kicker
<tc_> alguien habla espaol
<Hawkwind> dan___: You mean the bar at the bottom of the screen ?
<fdoving> dan___: try alt+f2 and run ' dcop kicker kicker restart'
<Admiral_Chicago> tc_, use this
<dan___> yes
<Hawkwind> dan___: If so, in a terminal type: kicker
<Kr4t05> Hawkwind: Just Kopete and Konversation.
<Admiral_Chicago> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<kalagaraz> fdoving I'm trying to setup bootstrap or whatever to install 32 bit apps
<Hawkwind> Kr4t05: How long has your system been running since the last reboot ?
<pierreth> Admiral_Chicago: I am installing
<kalagaraz> I'm following guide, and I have no idea what these commands do :)
<frojnd> Hawkwind: now works fine :) tnx
<Kr4t05> LeeJunFan: Mem:   1036096k total,  1000356k used,    35740k free,     9148k buffers
<Admiral_Chicago> pierreth, okay, i run vlc and read avis just fino
<kalagaraz> I followed the guide up to apt-get install while in chroot and I get this:
<kalagaraz> Failed to fetch http://kubuntu.org/packages/kde-354/dists/breezy/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz  404 Not Found
<LeeJunFan> Kr4t05: if you run top and hit M [capital]  then the application listed at the top is using the most ram.
<dan___> yeah still not working
<Admiral_Chicago> kalagaraz, use a different mirror
<kalagaraz> how I do that?
<Kr4t05> LeeJunFan: Xorg is at the top with 3.8%
<kalagaraz> If guide doesn't say it, i'm lost :)
<fdoving> kalagaraz: change breezy to dapper in sources.list 3.5.4 isn't buildt for breezy.
<Hawkwind> kalagaraz: You're running breezy ?
<kalagaraz> i'm running dapper
<octan> where can i find xwinwrap?
<Hawkwind> kalagaraz: Then listen to what fdoving just said please
<dan___> that bar is still gone hawkwind
<pierreth> Admiral_Chicago: it works with VLC
<octan> !xwinwrap
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xwinwrap - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Admiral_Chicago> pierreth, good
<Admiral_Chicago> i like vlc a lot more than Kaffine
<Hawkwind> dan___: killall kicker && kicker
<kalagaraz> ugh crashed
<Hawkwind> dan___: Type that into a terminal
<pierreth> Admiral_Chicago: I think Kaffeine is too slow, could you check http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/23919
<dan___> nope
<kalagaraz> someone send me that bot command for how to do 32bit on 64
<dan___> didnt work man
<Hawkwind> abattoir: Good afternoon
<Admiral_Chicago> sure
<kalagaraz> I don't remember link for guide
<Hawkwind> dan___: Pastebin the output of: ps aux | grep kicker
<fdoving> !chroot
<ubotu> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebootstrapChroot use this to build 32 bit environments on a 64 bit box
<Hawkwind> dan___: Put that into http://pastebin.ulteo.us and give me the resulting URL
<kalagaraz> thanks
<fdoving> the wiki is sooo slow.
<Admiral_Chicago> pierreth, how are you starting it?
<LeeJunFan> Kr4t05: run 'free' it will tell you what's free +/- buffers. It's probably just buffer using all your ram which is normal.
<pierreth> Admiral_Chicago: What do you mean?
<kalagaraz> anyways that guide tells me to do s/dapper/breezy/g  I guess thats why it's downloading breezy stuff
<Hawkwind> Kr4t05: How long has your system been running since the last reboot ?
<Admiral_Chicago> this is konsole output right?
<pierreth> Admiral_Chicago: By double click
<kalagaraz> sudo sed -i s/dapper/breezy/g /var/chroot/etc/apt/sources.list #point apt-get to the right release
<dan___> i got it to work
<dan___> thanx
<arcasa> OK well I'v borked up Kopete. Now I need to reinstall it. How?
<fdoving> kalagaraz: that's if you run breezy. you don't so ignore it.
<Admiral_Chicago> pierreth, what is starting
<Hawkwind> arcasa: How is it broken exactly ?
<kalagaraz> ok how I undo it, cause I already did it :)
<Admiral_Chicago> and when are you getting this output
<arcasa> When I launch it, It freezes and remains black.
<pierreth> Admiral_Chicago: Kaffeine
<Hawkwind> arcasa: Try removing the config file
<arcasa> Then I get something pop up and ask me to either keep it running or terminate it
<arcasa> Where is the config file?
<Admiral_Chicago> pierreth, no idea
<Hawkwind> arcasa: mv ~/.kde/share/apps/kopete ~/.kde/share/apps/kopete-old  and then try starting kopete
<pierreth> Admiral_Chicago: I will use VLC
<Hawkwind> arcasa: Do that as normal user, *not* as sudo or su
<Admiral_Chicago> pierreth, i think vlc is better, but i have no idea about the paste bin
<Admiral_Chicago> might be your engine
<kalagaraz> ok I replaced breezy back with dapper
<Admiral_Chicago> "xine: couldn't find demux" might be the key
<kalagaraz> now I get this error
<kalagaraz> W: GPG error: http://kubuntu.org dapper Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY A506E6D4DD4D5088
<kalagaraz> when doing apt-get update
<fdoving> kalagaraz: change the order of s/breezy/dapper/g and re-run the command.
<Hawkwind> kalagaraz: Import the key then
<kalagaraz> what key?
<fdoving> kalagaraz: read the kubuntu.org faq.
<pierreth> Admiral_Chicago: I think I have a problem because my computer is too slow for what I want
<Admiral_Chicago> kalagaraz, that was for pierreth
<kalagaraz> I'm reading the guide, doesn't say anything about a key
<Hawkwind> kalagaraz: gpg --keyserver subkeys.pgp.net --recv A506E6D4DD4D5088 && gpg --export --armor A506E6D4DD4D5088 | sudo apt-key add -
<Admiral_Chicago> pierreth, maybe
<Electrolyte> Wow, I can see why they got this new fglrx driver out early.
<Admiral_Chicago> oh hahah, wrong key
<Electrolyte> Given me a 75% frame increase in UT2004 :o
<fdoving> kalagaraz: http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-354.php
<pierreth> Admiral_Chicago: Pentium III 500MHz
<Hawkwind> kalagaraz: That's Riddell's key, which you'll want imported to keep from getting that warning
<kalagaraz> I added that command and got
<kalagaraz> gpg: fatal: can't create directory `/home/kalagaraz/.gnupg': No such file or directory
<Hawkwind> kalagaraz: There should have been more output
<pierreth> Admiral_Chicago: thank you
<arcasa> There was no config file.
<Hawkwind> kalagaraz: If you need to, mkdir ~/.gnupg
<Admiral_Chicago> pierreth, okay good
<Kr4t05> Hawkwind: about half an hour/
<Hawkwind> arcasa: There has to be a config file of some sort if you've run it before
<kalagaraz> I'm in a chroot or whatever if thats important
<Hawkwind> arcasa: You can do: sudo apt-get remove --purge kopete && sudo apt-get install kopete
<Hawkwind> kalagaraz: Just create the directory then
<kalagaraz> mkdir fails too
<kalagaraz> mkdir: cannot create directory `/home/kalagaraz/.gnupg': No such file or directory
<joshelu> holas
<fdoving> kalagaraz: mkdir -p /home/kalagaraz/.gnupg
<Hawkwind> kalagaraz: sudo mkdir ~/.gnupg  ?
<Hawkwind> ERmm, mkdir -p  actually
<kalagaraz> fdoving's worked
<Hawkwind> Hah, thanks fdoving
<fdoving> :)
<Hawkwind> The chroot just dawned on me :)
<kalagaraz> I got this at end of key update thing this time
<kalagaraz> sudo: unable to lookup kalagaraz-desktop via gethostbyname()
<fdoving> kalagaraz: add kalagaraz-desktop to /etc/hosts inside the chroot.
<kalagaraz> so /var/chroot/etc/hosts?
<fdoving> yes.
<mvdkleijn> hi all... anybody good with php and apache? This will probably turn out to be a dumb question but its late...
<fdoving> mvdkleijn: shoot.
<sybux> any1 know a good replacement for Adobe Photoshop ?
<kalagaraz> added it still getting error
<mvdkleijn> fdoving: I've got a php script which calls a perl script (I cannot change the perl script)... the perl script tries to restart apache... conclusion apache dies and stays dead because the perl script kills its own process...
<jmichaelx> lupine_85: are you out there?
<Hawkwind> sybux: Gimp ?
<sybux> Hawkwind: it can read photoshop file ?
<kalagaraz> How come all this stuff isn't covered in the guide?
<Hawkwind> sybux: Not 100% sure about that to be honest
<karen_> oi
<Hawkwind> sybux: You could ask in #Gimp unless someone here knows that answer, as I don't :(
<fdoving> mvdkleijn: nice one. what is it you're trying to do?
<sybux> Ok I'll test right now
<sybux> will check for you
<karen_> oi
<Hawkwind> sybux: You could run photoshop in something like crossover office, or wine possibly
<kalagaraz> bah I thought I disabled shift+backspace
<osiris> say for some reason a samba server gets powered off while i have it mounted.  I wind up with a "stuck" mountpoint, that i can't unmount.  How would i go about forcing it to unmount
<mvdkleijn> trying to call the createdomain.pl script of webmin from a php script I wrote for my clients to get a domain up and running within 5 minutes... I thought to easily integrate it.. :P
<mvdkleijn> virtualmin actually..
<kalagaraz> !chroot Kalagaraz
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about chroot Kalagaraz - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Hawkwind> osiris: fuser -k /mnt/whatever ?
<kalagaraz> !chroot
<ubotu> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebootstrapChroot use this to build 32 bit environments on a 64 bit box
<Hawkwind> osiris: As sudo of course ?
<kalagaraz> anyways fdoving I'm stilling getting the host error thing after created the file
<fdoving> kalagaraz: how does the file look? compate to your /etc/hosts file, or you can even copy the one from you real system nito the chroot.
<kalagaraz> comapte?
<LeeJunFan> kalagaraz: cp /etc/hosts /var/chroot/etc/.
<kalagaraz> compate*
<fdoving> kalagaraz: that's 'compare'
<LeeJunFan> kalagaraz: cp /etc/resolv.conf /var/chroot/etc/.
<kalagaraz> cp: cannot overwrite directory `/var/chroot/etc/./hosts' with non-directory
<damdam> bonsoir a tous
<LeeJunFan> uh, hosts shouldn't be a directory.
<Hawkwind> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<damdam> thx
<kalagaraz> you said create /var/chroot/hosts
<mvdkleijn> fdoving: trying to call the createdomain.pl script of virtualmin from a php script I wrote for my clients to get a domain up and running within 5 minutes... I thought to easily integrate it with my site.. :P
<kalagaraz> that looks like a directory to me :(
<Mikelevel> nas
<osiris> that didnt work Hawkwind.  i try to unmount it, and i get /home/osiris/mnt/OTHERBOX/otherbox_d probably not smb-filesystem
<jmichaelx> could someone suggest a readily available PCMCIA wireless card that works out of the box in dapper?
<Mikelevel> para hacer prelink en kubuntu hay q editar algun archivo para decirle a kde que use prelink?
<osiris> the machine that share is on isnt even booted
<kalagaraz> so what am I suppose to do?
<octan> how do i disable sound with mplayer? mplayer ??
<octan> i wanna see a movie without sound
<Hawkwind> jmichaelx: Any 'B' card will work out of the box, especially Orinoco Silver/Gold B cards
<phreakys> hello
<fdoving> mvdkleijn: if you can't edit the perl script i doubt it is much you can do.. really.
<igor> how can i change the dimension?
<igor> how can i change the dimension of my kde interface?
<jmichaelx> ty Hawkwind.... are those slower speed than many of the newer ones?
<igor> i want to put 1024x680
<fdoving> octan: mplayer -nosound movie.avi
<Hawkwind> jmichaelx: B is slower than G yes.  Is there a reason you need the faster speeds ?
<kalagaraz> sudo: unable to lookup kalagaraz-desktop via gethostbyname() :(
<Hawkwind> jmichaelx: Meaning, are you just using it for transferring files internally or what ?
<sybux> Gimp Conclusion : It can open photoshop file, it can restore different layer.
<jmichaelx> Hawkwind: no, i mean,,, is B like 11 Mbps, or %$ Mbps?
<Hawkwind> sybux: So you're all good then ?
<jmichaelx> 54*
<sybux> One problem seems to appear, it can't reload FX on layer
<Hawkwind> jmichaelx: Correct.  B is 11, G is 54
<sybux> Hawkwind: yes nearly !
<jmichaelx> ok
<sybux> I just have now to lear Gimp :D
<Hawkwind> jmichaelx: Of course G can do B speeds as well, but B can *not* do G speeds.
<igor> how can i change the dimension of my kde interface?  i want to put 1024x680px
<kalagaraz> I want my hostname :(
<Hawkwind> igor: There is a place in systemsettings or in kcontrol
<jmichaelx> Hawkwind: ok... and is it possible to get G speeds in dapper with any card? out of the box?
<Hawkwind> jmichaelx: That I don't know.  You can read the wireless page though and see what it says about what is supported
<Hawkwind> !wireless > jmichaelx
<jmichaelx> Hawkwind: ty again
<octan> fdoving ok thanks.. do you know how to view it slomo too?
<Hawkwind> jmichaelx: No problem
<fildo> morning
<tony_> hello everyone , i have one question .. im new to linux.
<tony_> is there any filesharing program like Emule or edonkey for linux?
<zorglu_> tony_: yep, both are available
<kalagaraz> Leejunfun I did cp /etc/resolv.conf /var/chroot/etc/.   but still get lookup error
<tony_> im using ebuntu 64 bit
<zorglu_> should not matter
<tony_> would you tell me where i can find emule?
<Hawkwind> !emule
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about emule - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Hawkwind> !info emule
<ubotu> Package emule does not exist in any distro I know
<fdoving> octan: no, sorry, can't help you there.
<zorglu_> tony_: those are easy to port stuff, so should be repackage easily
<Hawkwind> Gotta compile it it seems
<zorglu_> !amule
<ubotu> amule: aNOTHER eMule P2P Client. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.1.0-1ubuntu1 (dapper), package size 1173 kB, installed size 3212 kB
<Hawkwind> tony_: There is also frostwire, limewire and many others
<tony_> hehe, im way too new to linux i have no idea how to port them , compile them and stuff yet
<igor> Hawkwind:  i didnt found
<igor> :|
<kalagaraz> sudo: unable to lookup kalagaraz-desktop via gethostbyname()    how do I fix that?
<tony_> cool ubotu.. i will try amule
<zorglu_> tony_: ubotu is a bot :)
<tony_> dooohhhh
<tony_> seems much smarter then i am
<tony_> :)
<zorglu_> :)
<zorglu_> he does know a lot :)
<tony_> this is great IRC .. im soo excited with linux
<kalagaraz> Is there anyway to get root acress in Konqueror file view thingy?
<kalagaraz> getting access denied errors
<tony_> i have no amule in my ubuntu
<tony_> :(
<TheGateKeeper> kdesu konqueror
<tony_> i looked in lost and found and in add remove program
<red> i need the link to the wiki ati binary drivers
<zorglu_> tony_: make sure you got the 'universe' repository and use 'adept' to search it
<tony_> is there any information on ubuntu about universe repository ?? no clue as to where i should look for it
<zorglu_> !repo
<ubotu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<zorglu_> tony_: see how smart ubotu is ? :)
<tony_> lol..
<tony_> im feeling dummer as we go
<tony_> :(
<zorglu_> dont
<zorglu_> we are glad to have you :)
<tony_> now that i know ubotu is robot, i can come here and ask soo many question :)
<tony_> thanks zorglu:)
<TheGateKeeper> tony_: I can see amule but then I am running 32bit not 64
<red> where do i get ati drivers
<tony_> ubuntu is my first linux install :) .. so im learning as we speak
<tony_> :(
<cpk1> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<cpk1> tony_: the best way to learn is by jumping right in =)
<tony_> maybe i should install 32 bit .. there are many thing that are not avalible for 64 including flash player
<TheGateKeeper> tony_: Windows to Ubuntu Transition Guide:http://www.pcmech.com/show/os/917/
<TheGateKeeper> tony_: http://en.jakilinux.org/linux/ubuntu/kubuntu-606-on-athlon-64/
<zorglu_> tony_: it would make your life easier, especially when begining, once you got more confortable you may get to 64 and handle all its specificities :)
<tony_> thanks gatekeeper..
<TheGateKeeper> tony_: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxAMD64FlashJava
<tony_> yes zorglu. i think i will do that . by going 32 bit
<kalagaraz> ok I got chroot installed. now how do I install something 32bit?
<cpk1> tony_: i'm sure if you wait a year or so 64 will be pretty streamlined by then =P
<tony_> im sure cpk1. i was reading article about flash player for 64 bit , it seems adobe is developing one for linux
<tony_> since vista comming out too , i hope that happes at the same time
<tony_> i realy got to learn bash .. :) . i got few resourse regarding that .. i have no idea how to work in shell and i know i will crash the kde soon :)
<igor> what can i do to get root? to set my root password...
<Hawkwind> igor: sudo passwd  or sudo passwd su
<kalagaraz> seriously someone tell me where I can fix shift+backspace
<sybux> Does any1 have try to connect a sony Ericsson P910i with Kubuntu ?
<Hawkwind> igor: That will allow to have a traditional root account
<igor> ok man thanks a lot
<cpk1> tony_: what type of things are you trying to do in a shell?
<kalagaraz> !shift+backspace
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about shift+backspace - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<tony_> pretty much like to learn everything.. i tried to install nvidia driver and managed to crash the system since didn't know how to work in shell , i had to reinstall linux :(
<kalagaraz> I got nvidia installed I think following cgl/compiz guide
<kalagaraz> xgl*
<sorush20> my floppy has suddenly disappeared
<sorush20> help
<cpk1> tony_: apt-get installs nvidia drivers for you
<kalagaraz> sorush20 that is physically impossible
<tony_> well, thats shell command right ? for now i think i stick to generic driver untill im good to go with shell :)
<sorush20> kalagaraz: you know what I mean.. I mean that kde is not recognising ir
<sorush20> it
<igor> Hawkwind: im trying to change my interface resolution, ive already changed xorg.conf, now all i have to do is restart the kde?
<cpk1> tony_: for nvidia drivers its something like sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx
<kalagaraz> How do I fix shift+backspace restarting X?
<cpk1> shouldnt be too hard =P
<Hawkwind> igor: Possibly, yes
<cpk1> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<igor> ok
<igor> ill update then ill restart
<igor> thanks
<sybux> igor : you can follow this link. http://www.linuxjournal.com/node/1000081/ it has worked fine for me
<tony_> i have gforce 7300 .. i found driver for it on nvidia site with run extension
<ConsoleFx> NthDegree i am back....
<ConsoleFx> i have asked abt my cell switching off prob ... u got it??
<ConsoleFx> i am that guy
<ConsoleFx> anyways
<tony_> be right back
<tony_> :)
<ConsoleFx>  i connectted to another urb port and it didn't get switch off :)
<NthDegree> lmao
<cpk1> tony_: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia doesnt work for you?
<ConsoleFx> and i installed the application in kubuntu....
<sybux> C u l8r ! -> time to sleep...
<ConsoleFx> :p
<ConsoleFx> but the last prob arises is it didnt get connected
<ConsoleFx> when i am issuing the command rconnect to connect to the internet frm the shell then its showing pppd [options] .... and then its showing some pppd options...
<tony_> when i tried to install my driver, the driver asked for many other program .. such as kernl, sdk develpment packages etc.. my installation faild on sdk part
<cpk1> tony_: did you use apt-get?
<ConsoleFx> how i will be able to solve it... :-ss
<ConsoleFx> NthDegree plz tell
<tony_> no , nvidia instraction was to install using the shell .
<tony_> using comman like this
<tony_> sh nvidia-linux-x86_64.......................
<tony_> and then follow the instruction
<cpk1> if you are installing from the package nvidia gave you then you need to stop x first
<tony_> thats right
<cpk1> although i dont see why you wouldnt want to use apt-get
<NthDegree> ConsoleFx, uh learn what you need to put to connect
<NthDegree> ConsoleFx, those drivers are BETA meaning they haven't been well tested
<tony_> is not that i don't wnat to , is just i have no idea how too :)
<cpk1> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<cpk1> thats how =)
<tony_> i will try that again . thanks cpk1
<tony_> how you are not robot :)
<tony_> hope
<ConsoleFx> ya u r right... but i have seen once that one of my frnd did this in another lnx box.. and then he went to /etc/rconnect/rconnect.conf and he changed the device location to /dev/ttySo or something.... and after that he got connected :-ss
<ConsoleFx> so  i think if i will be able to set proper path then i can connect
<ConsoleFx> i am sure abt it...
<ConsoleFx> but need to know the connect path to set in the /etc/rconnect/rconnect.conf file
<tony_> coooooool, im installing amule :)
<tony_> this is sooooo coooool
<zorglu_> hehe :)
<zorglu_> an happy customer :)
<cpk1> tony_: apt-get is the lazy persons best friend
<cpk1> and helps new people
<tony_> i realy hope linux kick microsoft ass sooon
<cpk1> and removes the hassle of downloading tons of dependencies
<tony_> all i have to type in shell is apt-get nvidia-glx
<tony_> ?
<kalagaraz> How do I install a deb file from console? I have it on my desktop
<Homer> tony_:  sudo apt-get install <package>
<zorglu_> kalagaraz: "sudo dpkg -i yourpacakagename.deb"
<zorglu_> 2 answer for 2 different understanding of the question :)
<tony_> downed driver has .run extension
<kalagaraz> !chroot
<ubotu> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebootstrapChroot use this to build 32 bit environments on a 64 bit box
<cpk1> tony_: for the nvidia drivers its "sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx"
<sorush20> could someone help me please?
<sorush20> I can't find my floppy..
<sorush20> in kubuntu
<tony_> thank cpk , i will give that try soon
<tony_> :)
<|GaiJin|> can someone tell me what I have to do to make http://seerofsouls.com/dists/dapper/contrib/binary-i386/ into a apt-source string.... like deb http://seerofsouls.com/.... can someone fill it out... been trying for along time now...
<cpk1> tony_: if you do the nvidia drivers from apt-get you dont need to stop X
<tony_> that would be much easier for me
<ironfroggy> is there a way to get firefox plugins' audio to play through arts?
<sorush20> I am rooot.. sudo force all user -answer  root
<sorush20> how do I list my devices?
<cpk1> tony_: since you seem like you could use an introduction to apt-get https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto?action=show&redirect=AptGetHowTo this page might give you some useful info
<cpk1> sorush20: lspci
<cpk1> lsusb
<cpk1> lshw
<tony_> now thats great :) , i will read that intro , thanks cpk
<Fade> so... uh.. where'd the feature go where you could <mod-key>-<tab> through a popup icon list of running applications?
<ConsoleFx> i hope i will do it ...
<ConsoleFx> i have some other lil probs...
<sorush20> cpk1: I can't find my floppy..
<ConsoleFx> how i will know that sound driver is installed in my system or not... ??
<ConsoleFx> is there any commands?
<admin_> play a sound?
<cpk1> sorush20: lshw doesnt show it?
<kalagaraz>  Package libart-2.0-2 is not installed   I'm getting like 100000 of those trying to install xvid. What am I missing exactly?
<tony_> got to go, thanks for all the help.. see you guys soon :)
<kalagaraz> I hope I don't have to individually install each one
<sorush20> cpk1: no its not there
<cpk1> !info libart-2.0-2
<ubotu> libart-2.0-2: Library of functions for 2D graphics - runtime files. In component main, is optional. Version 2.3.17-1 (dapper), package size 58 kB, installed size 160 kB
<ConsoleFx> i need to run mp3 files... but its opening but its not giving any sounds :(
<ConsoleFx> so i think the sound driver is not there (may b)
<sorush20> ConsoleFx: what program you using..
<kalagaraz> !libfontconfig1
<ubotu> libfontconfig1: generic font configuration library (shared library). In component main, is optional. Version 2.3.2-1.1ubuntu12 (dapper), package size 112 kB, installed size 260 kB
<cpk1> ConsoleFx: open alsamixer and check the sound levels?
<cpk1> kalagaraz: if they are in main they should install if they are a dependency
<ConsoleFx> alsamixer.. where it resides???
<cpk1> just run alsamixer
<kalagaraz> I'm in a chroot which is probally the problem
<sorush20> ConsoleFx: just type in the terminal alsamixer
<ConsoleFx> okie... thnx.... let me try....
<cpk1> he quit to do that?
<sorush20> cpk1: in lshw what does your fd0 look like
<sorush20> cpk1: yes he did..
<sorush20> cpk1: i'm beginning to find things like this funny too... I guess I'm becoming a fully fledged geek..
<cpk1> sorush20: i dont have a floppy plugged in
<sorush20> cpk1: damn
<sorush20> I'll have to reboot and check bios.. see ya
<raul> hello guys.....could anybody help me with the answer to a simple question: how can I configure firewall of Kubuntu 5 system? (I lnow, I do not know mutch, I'm just a noobie into Linux world, but I hope you can help me) :)
<kalagaraz> (xvidcap:23509): Gtk-WARNING **: Locale not supported by C library.
<kalagaraz> gay shift+backspace
<kalagaraz> nothing in chroot is liking my local
<kalagaraz> what did I do wrong?
<xenoborg> n1ce kde repositories -> http://mrroot.homelinux.org/wordpress
<lupine_85> raul: http://www.netfilter.org/
<lupine_85> or install firestarter
<zorglu_> !flash
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<pielgrzym> anyone knows lilo well? :( I can't make a copy of my ubuntu run (it has a separate /boot partition)
<kalagaraz> !chroot
<ubotu> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebootstrapChroot use this to build 32 bit environments on a 64 bit box
<raul> thanks lupine85
<kalagaraz> !chroot
<ubotu> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebootstrapChroot use this to build 32 bit environments on a 64 bit box
<livre> what do I do after mounting an HD to /mnt folder?
<livre> do I have to add permissions so I can execute the files?
<red_> is there an extended desktop feature that i can get on my notebook with an ati card
<renatim-br> what do I do after mounting an HD to /mnt folder?
<cpk1> i would imagine you leave it there until you want to use it
<kalagaraz> (xvidcap:23939): Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display:   anyidea how to fix that?
#kubuntu 2006-09-19
<pielgrzym> kalagaraz: I don't want grub, and what does this chroot do?
<MetaMorfoziS> hi all
<kalagaraz> huh?
<kalagaraz> my chroot is for installing 32bit on 64bit
<pielgrzym> kalagaraz: sorry :)
<kalagaraz> sorry? huh? what? confused :(
<cpk1> isnt gtk the gnome enviroment?
<pielgrzym> kalagaraz: nevermind :)
<Zaire> does anyone know how I might be able to upgrade Dapper to edgy using apt?
<ditte> hi
<ditte> does anybody know how to get the java-package?
<Hawkwind> Zaire: You can replace all instances of dapper with edgy in your sources.list.  But I'd suggest waiting til Edgy becomes final and stable unless you really want a broken system
<Hawkwind> !java
<ubotu> java is an object oriented programming language. To install a java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the Multiverse repository
<ditte> seriously, people, I have detailed instructions, but one of the packages I need has disappeared from the archives
<ditte> including *verse
<pielgrzym> how to make lilo boot another system (linux) which has a separate /boot partition? please help:( I hate lilo :(
<sorush20> pielgrzym: I would recommend installing grub from a ubuntu install cd..
<Hawkwind> ditte: What package ?
<kalagaraz> (xvidcap:24172): Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display:
<kalagaraz> Someone help me fix :(
<Blissex> pielgrzym: just add a pointer to the other kernel to the '/etc/lilo.conf'. LILO does not care where the kernels it boots come from.
<pielgrzym> sorush20: my current install is fully xfs (and grub suck with xfs)
<Blissex> pielgrzym: probably you want to specify a different 'root=' for the other kernel.
<pielgrzym> Blissex: I tried
<ditte> Hawkind: java-package
<sorush20> pielgrzym: hang a round and get some more help..
<pielgrzym> Blissex: I'll give you my lilo.conf :)
<Hawkwind> ditte: Have you read the URL ubotu just suggested ?
<Blissex> pielgrzym: OK....
<sorush20> Blissex: I'm prob being nosy by do you really need xfs?
<ditte> Hawkind: yes, but I'm trying to get Java to work on konqueror, not Firefox
<pielgrzym> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<ditte> Hawkwind: I have it all figured out, only apt-get install java-package tells me the package is obsolete
<Hawkwind> ditte: It doesn't tell me that here
<sorush20> I seem to be missing hal
<pielgrzym> Blissex: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/23923 - the config I try to run is at the very bottom
<ditte> Hawkind: you can actually download it??
<pielgrzym> I have /boot on hde1 and / on hd4
<pielgrzym> hde4
<Hawkwind> ditte: I just installed it.  It comes from multiverse
<Hawkwind> !info java-package
<ubotu> java-package: utility for building Java(TM) 2 related Debian packages. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 0.27 (dapper), package size 22 kB, installed size 336 kB
<kalagaraz> Could anyone help me fix: (xvidcap:24368): Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display:
<pielgrzym> when I try doing 'other=/dev/hde1' I get a 'non bootable error (hence the partition has bootable flag :((( )
<ditte> Hawkwind: this is a serious case of the what the f***. Do I need to restart the computer, after I enable multiverse?
<Hawkwind> ditte: However, the java how-to page doesn't say anything about needing to install the java-package app at all
<ditte> Hawkwind: before you ask, I *did* apt-get update:)
<Hawkwind> ditte: No, did you do: sudo apt-get update ?
<ditte> Hawkwind: it says so here: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-90919.html
<Hawkwind> ditte: You don't need java-package.  Read the instructions the bot gives here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java
<ditte> Hawkwind: I did
<ditte> Hawkwind: three times, just to be sure:)
<Hawkwind> ditte: Nowhere does it say to install java-package
<Hawkwind> ditte:   sudo apt-get install sun-java5-bin
<Hawkwind> ditte: That's really about all you need
<Blissex> pielgrzym: you got to put 'root=....' in an 'append' line.
<sorush20> when I click on the floppy icon to mount the floppy I get the message that this feature is only available with HAL
<ditte> Hawkind: paragraph 3, together with fakeroot
<Blissex> pielgrzym: also, your 'lilo.conf' is like most a bit messy...
<Hawkwind> ditte: You run PPC ?
<pielgrzym> Blissex: 'append' line?
<ditte> Hawkind: AMD64
<Hawkwind> ditte: Then you don't need to be doing the PPC instructions
<CFx> i tried alsamixer and the master volume is set to 100 but still the mp3 is not playing :-ss
<Hawkwind> That java-package is if you own a PPC(Mac)
<ditte> Hawkwind: and it says it doesn't have sun-java5-bin either
<sorush20> CFx: are you getting any sound?
<sorush20> CFx: from anything else?
<pielgrzym> Blissex: like append='root=/dev/hde4' ?
<ditte> Hawkind: I don't, this is a PC. A Sempron
<CFx> yep...
<Hawkwind> ditte: You sure you have all the repos set correctly ?
<CFx> i am getting error windows box sounds
<ditte> Hawkind: I jsut uncommented everything
<Hawkwind> ditte: Might want to put your /etc/apt/sources.list into http://pastebin.ulteo.us
<sorush20> CFx: what program are you using to play the mp3?
<Blissex> pielgrzym: like that. Wait a sec for an example
<CFx> its kafennie
<pielgrzym> Blissex: thanks
<CFx> sorush20 any helps ??
<CFx> plz
<ditte> Hawkind: ok, doing it
<sorush20> CFx: in kaffeine go to settings > xine prameters
<CFx> sorush20: then..
<sorush20> CFx: then go to audio
<CFx> okie
<CFx> then....
<sorush20> CFx: what is selected auto?
<CFx> yep
<pielgrzym> Blissex: let me explain one thing :) I made a copy of my ubu but I separated the /boot to another partition in this copy. I just want to boot the copy to check if it will work
<sorush20> CFx: is software audio mixer selected?
<Zaire> !mp3
<mark__> whee new laptop
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<CFx> i have selected everything
<CFx> lol
<kalagaraz> how do I install xhost on a chroot?
<ditte> Hawkwind: http://pastebin.ulteo.us/111
<mark__> now to get wireless working so i can remove its lan umbilical cord
<sorush20> CFx: do you have the codec for mps ?
<Hawkwind> ditte: Your sources list is incorrect
<Hawkwind> ditte: You need to add multiverse to the lines that have universe on them
<CFx> sorush20: dono... where i can get them??
<ditte> Hawkind: do you mean the last two?
<sorush20> CFx: you have to follow the instruction about the mp3
<Blissex> pielgrzym: not clear what you want to do. However have a look at: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/23925
<sorush20> and restricted format
<Hawkwind> ditte: All of them that have 'universe'  you need to add 'multiverse'
<sorush20> !mp3 > CFx
<ditte> Hawkind: but I also leave "universe", right?
<sorush20> ubotu: !mp3 > CFx
<CFx> any sites to get those helps??
<CFx> :-s
<sorush20> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Hawkwind> ditte: Correct
<sorush20> follow the first link
<CFx> okie
<Hawkwind> ditte: You want both universe and multiverse and whatever else is there
<CFx> thnx
<CFx> i need to check it... thnx
<kalagaraz> xhost:  unable to open display "LOCALHOST:0.0"
<kalagaraz> Getting that in chroot for 32bit
<kalagaraz> when I try to do xhost +localhost
<pielgrzym> Blissex: so you suggest to boot with my current kernel (located on hde6) with a certain parameter? will I be able then to unmount the drive with old os?
<ditte> Hawkind: ok, give a minute to figure how to run kate as root:)
<Hawkwind> ditte: kdesu kate /etc/apt/sources.list
<CFx> is this the codec for playing mp3?? http://downloads.xiph.org/releases/vorbis/libvorbis-1.1.1.tar.gz
<sorush20> is kubuntu in launch pad?
<CFx> sorush20 : http://downloads.xiph.org/releases/vorbis/libvorbis-1.1.1.tar.gz is the mp3 codec???
<sorush20> CFx: I can see that you need a little one to one help..
<ditte> Hawkind: how do you know this kind of thing?
<ditte> seriously, sometimes I think aliens run this channel:)
<sorush20> CFx: /join #sorush20
<Hawkwind> ditte: I've just learned how the distro works in some ways and hanging out here you can learn tons of stuff :)
<kalagaraz> (xvidcap:24559): Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display:   How can I fix that?
<Hawkwind> ditte: Sometimes they do :P
<sorush20> CFx: did you join .. ?
<ditte> Hawkind: you're a developer?
<Blissex> pielgrzym: I am not suggesting much, just listin possibilities. Which are only two: you tell LILO where the kernel is, and you tell the kernel where the root partition is.
<Hawkwind> ditte: Nope.  Just run the distro for fun
<Hawkwind> ditte: Have been running linux for nearly 5 years now
<ditte> Hawkind: well, it's almost 5 days for me:)
<ditte> used UNIX some, though, in university
<Blissex> pielgrzym: you can have one kernel with two different root partitions, two different kernels with the same root partition, or any combination.
<Hawkwind> ditte: Hah nice.  Hang around here and you'll learn a lot of great stuff, I promise
<Blissex> pielgrzym: note that all partitions where a kernel mentioned in '/etc/lilo.conf' is must be mounted when you run 'lilo'.
<kalagaraz> How do I fix a GTK cannot open display error
<pielgrzym> Blissex: thanks
<ditte> Hawkind: I hope so...right now I haven't managed to install anything that wasn't a simple apt-get
<pielgrzym> Blissex: I'll try to mess aruond :)
<ditte> and even the apt-get ones usually don't work:)
<kalagaraz> Seriously no one knows how to fix gtk errors?
<kalagaraz> Why do I always get errors no one can fix :(
<Hawkwind> ditte: Having these repos should solve those problems for you
<ditte> Hawkind: well, hrmm
<ditte> take rosegarden: every time I press a key it gives me a segmentation fault
<ditte> that sounds like a hardware problem to me
<ditte> wow. It works!
<ditte> I can go play scrabble on yahoo! games again!
<ManiCiA> r there every1 using kubuntu?
<rfw> i'm a linux newbie trying to try out gentoo..can someone help with the grub setup
<ditte> ffs...I downloaded Java an hour ago, and it already tells me I'm using an outdated version
<sorush20> !dial-up
<ubotu> You want to connect via dial-up? Read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DialupModemHowto
<sorush20> !dialup
<gmalex_> good night people
<kalagaraz> checking for X... configure: error: Can't find X includes. Please check your installation and add the correct paths!
<kalagaraz> How do I fix that? :)
<kalagaraz> ...
<kalagaraz> !libxaw
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about libxaw - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<kalagaraz> !libxawdev
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about libxawdev - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<kalagaraz> apt-get install said there was only libxaw8-dev  7 and 6 versions too
<kalagaraz> I installed 8
<ditte> well, goodnight people...thanks again Hawkwind
<kalagaraz> grr
<kalagaraz> stupid shift+backspace
<kalagaraz> Anyways I installed 8, but configure still giving missing headers error and to install libxaw development package
<sorush20> what package do I need to install to be able to access read and write ext3 from windows xp?
<sorush20> there is project out there .. I think
<kalagaraz> ugh
<kalagaraz> Is there a package I can install that will add everything I need to compile stuff
<kalagaraz> I keep getting lots of configure errors and installing packages 1 by 1
<kalagaraz> configure: error: *** OpenGL missing - please install GL development package ***
<Hawkwind> kalagaraz: build-essential
<kalagaraz> already installed it
<kalagaraz> still getting OpenGL missing
<jmichaelx> lupine_85: are you out there?
<D3ltaCain> any one here can help with a possible XServer problem?
<sorush20> how do I check how long i have been in a chat room?
<scribblez> test
<lupine_85> [00:34]  [Whois]  sorush20 has been online since 18/09/06 23:19:38.
<sorush20> thanks lupine_85
<oisacx> Is there any fan of azureus here? And someone who is running the latest version of it in kubuntu?
* kalagaraz cries
<mad_man> azureus=hog
<mad_man> fat hog
<Kr4t05> mad_man: All java programming is.
<mad_man> java=big fat hog
<JohnFlux> what's the highest DPI printer you can buy?
<gnomefreak> Kr4t05: all java gui programming is :)
<intelikey> who <insert discriptor here> set up an init script to over write /etc/motd    don't that break posix  and every other standard....
<intelikey> the offending line    ../init.d/bootmisc.sh:          MOTD="`readlink -f /etc/motd || :`"
<intelikey> no that's not it.
<amarokker> Hi, i am trying to install ubuntu-desktop from kubuntu. for some reason its not working? is this kinda problem mentioned in the fAQ?
<amarokker> (cause i haven't seen yet)- anywhos, some problem caused by gnome-libs
<amarokker> and i can't figure out what it is- i purge the trouble-makers. and try again- with the same result- yes, i updated, tried --fix-missing
<intelikey> amarokker what's the error message ?
<amarokker> pasting it now- wait a min.
<amarokker> http://rafb.net/paste/results/6lGXJg12.html
<amarokker> intelikey: mostly invalid archive signatures
<amarokker> will it work if i delete those and try again?
<intelikey> paste your /etc/apt/sources.list also please
<amarokker> intelikey: http://rafb.net/paste/results/FuVLXB52.html
<amarokker> here.
<amarokker> i got it from source-o-matic
<intelikey> amarokker and you are not on dialup are you ?
<amarokker> on adsl- but very slow- max download speed is 30kbps
<amarokker> got into trble cause i tried saving up on the downloads using some old archive
<amarokker> s
<amarokker> started from a fresh kubuntu installation and got screw'd up long the way.
<intelikey> amarokker try   sudo apt-get clean && sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<intelikey> see if you get the same errors
<amarokker> ok
<intelikey> in your second paste i also sujest you comment out every thing from line 20 down    unless you just want to cause your self problems, or feel that software over two days old is too old.    and then   sudo apt-get update      but that's only a sujestion.
<amarokker> intelikey: sure. no probs.
<intelikey> i have nothing against adding a forign repo for a specific install.  but it should be closed as soon as it's not needed.   you don't want to pull in something by accident that will break the standard repos
<ketsugi> Hmm
<ketsugi> what can I use to display TeX documents?
* lupine_85 pats his foreign repos
<intelikey> and apt doesn't check where it's from only if it's the newest.   newest != best    newest == newest
<intelikey> tetex
<lupine_85> newer is generally better, regressions aside
<ketsugi> how about koffice?
<lupine_85> koffice is just crap anyway ;)
<Kalagaraz> Anyone know a program for taking videos of desktop?
<jmichaelx> some say that the koffice word processor handles some foreign language scripts better..... hebrew, arabic and other right to left lingos
<sorush20> is there anyway that I could find out how to detect my floppy
<ketsugi> hm, openoffice writer doesn't open TeX either
<intelikey> lupine_85 newer is generally where the bugs have not been found and remobed yet  :>
<lupine_85> ketsugi: oh, sorry. I thought you were talking about repos :). have you tried xgdvi? (not idea what the DVI is about, but it says TeX)
<lupine_85> intellikey: it's also where bugs get fixed
* lupine_85 trusts official kubuntu packages
<ketsugi> hm
<ketsugi> I'm trying Kile
<mad_man> i used kate to write a letter and saved the file normale. it turned (dont know when) into a binary. Why or how did this happen ?
<lupine_85> most of the other repos never get updated
* intelikey thought that's what update/repos were for....
<Kalagaraz> Anyone know where I can upload and host ogg videos for free?
<lupine_85> IMO, ubuntu's repos get stale, quickly. Still, YMMV which is why you get to choose what repos you use :)
<shulman> I'm running Kubuntu 6.06 with the nvidia driver with dual screens. My screen #1 keeps getting a resolution slightly higher then what I'm setting it to. I usually set it to 1024x728, and it tries no matter what to kind of pan and scan around the screen. How do I fix this?
<larson9999> it's my hard i have a hard time detecting
<oisacx> hi i'm back
<intelikey> shulman that's not a bug.  that's the "vertual"  setting in the xorg.conf   look it up.    comment out the line and it will stop that.
<shulman> intelikey -- thanks!
<Jucato> "virtual"
<intelikey> local dependant maybe
<shulman> odd.. I'm looking at my xorg.conf right now. There is no mention of virtual in there
<shulman> I can pastebin this...
<intelikey> paste it
<lupine_85> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<intelikey> also of note.   if there is a copy of xorg.conf in the home of whoever starts X it's the one read, not the one in /etc
<shulman> What confuses me is this is also effecting the login screen
<beermunk> anyone available to help me out with some wireless questions?
<lupine_85> beermunk: sort of :)
<beermunk> heh
<beermunk> i've got a dell latitude d500
<beermunk> after weeks of google I can't find one solution to turn it on
<beermunk> some posts read 'use ndiswrapper'
<beermunk> some not
<lupine_85> I assume it's using a broadcom card?
<beermunk> i know that kubuntu doesn't support my chipset, a truemobile 1400 broadcom
<beermunk> yep
<lupine_85> is 1400 the model number?
<beermunk> that's what dell calls it's wireless chipset
<ulyssus> MrKnibbels: Besser?
<lupine_85> hmm, a bcm4307
<lupine_85> looks like you should use ndiswrapper
<beermunk> hehe
<beermunk> and that's where I get confused
<intelikey> shulman where's that pastebin url ?
<shulman> pastebin appears to be hanging -- here's my xorg.conf http://extraball.sunsite.dk/notepad.php?ID=22278
<lupine_85> ok, easy enough... 1. blacklist th bcm43xx module
<beermunk> i've found a bunch of sites with terminal comands
<lupine_85> (add "blacklist bcm43xx" to the file /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist - you'll need to be root/sudo
<beermunk> k
<kalagaraz> any tools for linux for coverting ogg video to mpeg or some other popular format?
<lupine_85> mencoder ?
<lupine_85> beermunk: once you've done that, drop to terminal for a second and run "sudo rmmod bcm43xx" - give it your password when it asks
<beermunk> done and done lupine
<lupine_85> shout when you're that far, and we'll move on to the fun of ndiswrapper
<lupine_85> okay :)
<beermunk> thanks, btw
<lupine_85> next install the package "ndiswrapper-utils"
<lupine_85> np
<beermunk> already got it
<intelikey> shulman it is which display ?   0/1
<lupine_85> ok, and do you have some windows drivers for your card handy?
<beermunk> actually, I don't
<intelikey> or both ?
<shulman> intelikey display 0
<beermunk> i can find them real quick though
<intelikey> k
<lupine_85> go download them from the Dell website (I'd imagine) then :)
<beermunk> i need the inf file?
<lupine_85> the .inf and .sys, at the very least
<lupine_85> it's best to have it all though
<lupine_85> apparently the .inf should be called bcmwl5.inf
<beermunk> downloading the driver right now, but it's an .exe file
<beermunk> can I extract that I wonder...
<beermunk> or do I have to go back to windows, extract it
<lupine_85> hopefully it's just a packaged zip file
<lupine_85> (in which case unzip should work) - if not, it might run under wine
<beermunk> actually, i just found the inf file off of broadcom's website
<lupine_85> the .sys as well?
<lupine_85> I was about to say, they're here... http://nicolas.bonifas.free.fr/inspiron/ (at the bottom)
<intelikey> shulman well i'm with you.  i don't see a good reason for it.   i have many times seen xorg use the virtual setting and let you pan the display  but all i can see that i might sujest there is to comment out all rez higher than the the desired and see what it does.
<beermunk> okay, got them both
<intelikey> i.e. remove all mention of 1100+
<kalagaraz> I can't move stuff to my windows partition?
<lupine_85> okm stick them in the same directory together, drop to console again and run "sudo ndiswrapper -i /path/to/bcmwl5.inf"
<Jiraiya> your windows partition is probably dirty and needs to be diskchecked
<lupine_85> that's a lower-case i (as in eye ;) )
<TheReconHunter> Hey, i have a quick question. In amaroK i somehow made the file menu disappear, anyone know a fix?
<beermunk> okay, I want to install the driver, correct?
<kalagaraz> I can take from my windows partition though
<lupine_85> yep, that's what ^ ndiswrapper -i ^ does
<lupine_85> after that, run "sudo ndiswrapper -m"
<Jiraiya> don't do it beermunk, its a trap!
<TheReconHunter> Someone plz help, its a pretty quick fix
<beermunk> hahah
<lupine_85> ?
<Jiraiya> your computer will go X.X
<beermunk> ahh - it gave me a list of commands after i did the -i command
<beermunk> okay, got the -m
* lupine_85 h@x0rz j00r b0x0n
<beermunk> added the alias
<cpk1> i thought it was depmod -a or something to install a ndiswrapper module
<lupine_85> ok, next is apparently some magical trickery with the .inf file (I got this from google) - "sed -e 's/RadioState|1/RadioState|0/' /etc/ndiswrapper/bcmwl5/*.conf"
<dungkal> TheReconHunter: wait... ;-)
<cpk1> TheReconHunter: just because we use kubuntu doesnt mean we all use amarok
<Jucato> does anyone know what package installs the doc files in Quanta's Documentation tab?
<cpk1> i use xmms and mplayer, not any of the kde stuff
<beermunk> didn't like that command
<lupine_85> what did it say?
<TheReconHunter> ^^ i figured most of you did
<beermunk> sed: can't read /etc/ndiswrapper/bcmwl5/*.conf: No such file or directory
<lupine_85> heh
<lupine_85> well, let's try it without that :)
<Jucato> TheReconHunter: Ctrl+M ?
<beermunk> k
<lupine_85> just "sudo modprobe ndiswrapper" now
<TheReconHunter> well, cant anyone help? my gosh, it should atleast be installed
<TheReconHunter> its udner like one of the first few tabs
<TheReconHunter> aight jucato
<TheReconHunter> lemme try
<lupine_85> ndiswrapper -l (lowercase L) will show all installed driversand the hardware's status
<TheReconHunter> horray thanks
<beermunk> FATAL: Error inserting ndiswrapper (/lib/modules/2.6.15-26-386/kernel/drivers/net/ndiswrapper/ndiswrapper.ko): Invalid argument
<lupine_85> you want to see "driver present, hardware present"
<lupine_85> hmmm
<lupine_85> does that file exist?
<beermunk> yes
<jpiccolo_> anyone know how i would be able to get streaming audio to work?
<lupine_85> yes... it does. O, what does ndiswrapper -l say?
<lupine_85> (L, lowercase)
<beermunk> .  /lib/modules/2.6.15-26-386/kernel/drivers/net/ndiswrapper/ndiswrapper.ko
<beermunk> that's what it prints
<lupine_85> hmmm... when you did ndiswrapper -i, did it give any error messages?
<lupine_85> (that's eye)
<lupine_85> silly fonts
<beermunk> yeah
<beermunk> here's the error:
<beermunk> FATAL: Error inserting ndiswrapper (/lib/modules/2.6.15-26-386/kernel/drivers/net/ndiswrapper/ndiswrapper.ko): Invalid argument
<[Relic] > Hello :)
<lupine_85> ok, that means that ndiswrapper -i (eye) wasn't successfuly
<lupine_85> hence why sed failed, also
<beermunk> i see
<beermunk> eye see!
<lupine_85> hehe :)
<lupine_85> so you got the .inf and .sys from the Dell site, and they were in the same directory when you ran the command?
<beermunk> they're on my desktop
<pascal_> How do I make my display stop going into standby every five minuttes?
<pascal_> (when not using the mouse)
<pascal_> (and keyboard)
<Jucato> pascal_: System Settings > Display > Power Saving tab
<lupine_85> so you'd run "sudo ndiswrapper -i /home/beermunk/Desktop/bcmwl5.inf" ?
<pascal_> thanks
<lupine_85> you can't use ~/Desktop because you're using sudo
<beermunk> damn, forgot the home
<lupine_85> (so it goes to /root/Desktop)
<lupine_85> hehe :)
<lupine_85> go again
<beermunk> okay got that now
<beermunk> now do the other command
<i4get2> hmm edgy seems ok so far..
<pascal_> hmm. it's not enabled
<lupine_85> beermunk: yes, the sed one
<beermunk> damn, -i gives me the same error again
<pascal_> power save, that is
<lupine_85> grr
<lupine_85> sorry, but I've got to go :(
<beermunk> aaron@aaron-laptop:~$ sudo modprobe ndiswrapper -i
<beermunk> FATAL: Error inserting ndiswrapper (/lib/modules/2.6.15-26-386/kernel/drivers/net/ndiswrapper/ndiswrapper.ko): Invalid argument
<Jucato> pascal_: is your screensaver enabled?
<beermunk> that's alright - thanks though!
<crimsun> ``sudo modprobe ndiswrapper -i'' looks invalid to me. What's that stray "-i" doing there?
<pascal_> Well I just enabled it, but it doesn't show it because it goes into standby mode before I want the screensaver to show
<pascal_> It also went into standby mode before I enabled the screensaver
<kalagaraz> How do I start the kde-manager
<kalagaraz> kde theme manager
<Jucato> pascal_: hm... that's really strange
<pascal_> I knwo
<Jucato> kalagaraz: kde theme manager or kdm theme manager?
<kalagaraz> umm dunno...
<kalagaraz> The one that changes the color of my windows and stuff
<Jucato> kalagaraz: ah, kde theme manager
<Jucato> kalagaraz: but you can change those stuff in System Settings > Appearance
<kalagaraz> I that a ,kth file
<Jucato> ah
<pascal_> I find out another day. Thanks kalagaraz
<Jucato> kalagaraz: Alt+F2, type in "kcontrol"
<kalagaraz> what he thank me for/
<Jucato> kalagaraz: just make sure that you already have the other "settings/themes" required by the .kth file, otherwise you end up with a botched theme
<kalagaraz> well I installed it before
<kalagaraz> but I decided to hold power button down to logout
<kalagaraz> log back in and its all screwed up :(
<Jucato> ...
<kalagaraz> hmm
<kalagaraz> yay
<kalagaraz> back to normal
<Jucato> :)
<kalagaraz> note to self: no holding down power button for quick shutdown :(
<Jucato> heh. that's an emergency shutdown :P
<kalagaraz> whats a good FPS to record at for istanbul
<kalagaraz> I tried 30fps and when I watched the video it did about 3 minutes of recording in 2 seconds
<kalagaraz> hold that thought, brb
<intelikey> kalagaraz hold down power button ?    na  just pull the plug  :>
<Jucato> believe it or not, my mom thought that was the normal way to turn off a computer...
<Jucato> pre-XP days
<cpk1> i thought you just flipped the switch on the power strip
<intelikey> Jucato it's not ???
<intelikey> cpk1 man after my own heart...
<Jucato> intelikey: now, cpk1's method is the normal way
<intelikey> but seriously linux needs a file system that can take that kind of power off.  ext# can't take it.
<intelikey> rieserfs can't either.
<Jucato> hmm... NTFS? :P
<intelikey> hehhe no.
<Jucato> ah!
<Jucato> FAT16
<intelikey> vfat
<osiris> actually ntfs has held up very well in my arcade cabinet, that gets hard powered
<intelikey> vfat handeled it well.    romfs cramfs   would work.
<osiris> an old quantum bigfoot drive
* Jucato wonders why ext3 doesn't have "undelete"...
<cpk1> hd now can handle sudden poweroffs
<cpk1> i thought they made them so they dont land badly on a loss of power now
<intelikey> it's "write in progress" that is the most dangerous to a modern fs.
<steve_> Hey all. Quick question. I intsalled FLUXOBX via Synaptic. I rebooted, was prompted with the login GUI (kdm?) I chose FLUXBOX as my session type and logged in. FLUXBOX loaded up great. I right click on the desktop and there is a menu title labled 'FLUX' but there is NO MENUS under it! Where are the menus that are supposed to be there? All there is is a lil rectangle with the work FLUX in it. Any pointers from you?
<cpk1> you probably need to put things into the menu
<steve_> how do i do that? what conf file?
<cpk1> your the one with flux =P
<steve_> if you let me know what file is play with, i can google info on that conf file. I already googled to death with no luck on this issue.
<intelikey> sduo update-menus
<steve_> lol
<cpk1> it probably defaults to not having anything in the flux menu
<intelikey> sudo
<steve_> thanx, lemmy try that
<steve_> roger that
<steve_> should i load the FLUX session and run that? or can i do that from within my XFCE session?
<intelikey> flux.   might work from others... idk
<steve_> k. thanx Intelikey
<rpalkovic> FIrst off, I'm reasonably new to Linux.  Second, I love it.  Third, I need help from an experienced user to help with moving my boot partition
<rpalkovic> :)
<steve_> is it better to perform these operations within a terminal GUI or should i drop into a TTY?
<ubuntu> hello are there any people here that can help me with me resolution?
<rpalkovic> ubuntu: depends - what exactly are you trying to do?
<intelikey> gui   in case the script looks for env $
<steve_> no idea what that means, but thanx intelikey =)
<kalagaraz> http://www.zippyvideos.com/5660016326006336/movie/
<kalagaraz> Does that video look good?
<kalagaraz> I like the plugin to watch it
<kalagaraz> like = lack
<intelikey> rpalkovic 2 questions.  do you dual boot ?   and why are you trying to move the boot partition ?
<rpalkovic> i DID dual boot to winxp
<rpalkovic> but then i gave bill gates the 'ol heave ho.
<rpalkovic> but when I first set up my harddrive, I planned on dual booting to ubunto, so the boot partition is /dev/hda6 instead of (i think) /dev/hda1
<rpalkovic> ubuntu*
<ubuntu_> change it i try going into the screen resolution preference and it wont let me change it from m 640x480
<rpalkovic> ubuntu_: you more than likely need to install your video card drivers.
<intelikey> ok    and you want to change it why ?     (if it aint broke don't fix it or it will be)
* ubuntuUser99 WAS steve_
<ubuntuUser99> intelikey: thanx, the sudo update-menus worked from within a GUI terminal in a XFCE session. I logged out and logged into a FLUX session and the menus are NOW there! =)
<ubuntuUser99> thank you very much intelikey
<rpalkovic> intelikey: /dev/hda6 is only 10 gigs out of a possible 80 for the HD.   There's also about 50 gigs /dev/hda5 of windows storage that i need to get rid of now
<rpalkovic> ideally - i want to move /dev/hda6 to /dev/hda1, delete everything else but /dev/hda7 (swap) and extend the size from 10 gigs to 80 gigs.
<intelikey> bad idea
<intelikey> try this.   add the free space to your system
<rpalkovic> i don't have free space
<rpalkovic> because there are about 18 gigs of unpartitioned space (old win partition) and 50 gigs of ntfs partition (windows storage) that exists before /dev/hda6
<rpalkovic> and i can't delete them because i can't unmount /dev/hda6 (linux boot) and /dev/hda7 (linux swap)
<ubuntuUser99> I see screenshots of desktops. There is a translucent network and CPU load graph on their desktop. what is that app?
<intelikey> rpalkovic all that "50 gigs of ntfs partition"   is free space now   is it not ?   format it and mount it.   duh
<rpalkovic> im not a fan of non contiguous disk space :)
<intelikey> so fix it the way you think best.
<rpalkovic> im trying to...  problem is I can't figure it ou
<rpalkovic> out*
<intelikey> right
<cpk1> ubuntuUser99: maybe you want to link us the screenshots?
<intelikey> well good luck with it.
<ubuntuUser99> good idea. brb
<rpalkovic> thanks for trying :)
* intelikey didn't try.   but you're welcome just the same.
<Jucato> draik!
<draik> Jucato
<draik> !
<draik> wassup
<plugs> how do i get around this? "The following packages have unmet dependencies:"
<intelikey> if you really don't want any breaks in your disk space,  mke2fs /dev/hda   and install on that.
<Jucato> draik: not much. just put up the latest transcript
<jj_> you install dependencies
<draik> jmichaelx, did you receive the package yet?
<draik> nice
<draik> I have yet to work on them
<rpalkovic> im guessing that's not going to preserve my current installation, right?
<draik> met my mother-in-law this weekend... Good thing is that she likes me
<intelikey> right
<intelikey> draik wait 10 years and tell us if that's good or not
<jj_> anyone in here run XGL/compiz?
<draik> LOL @ intelikey
<jmichaelx> draik: yes! i was looking for you earlier. i appreciate it VERY much :-D
<draik> BTW, I'm not married, she just thinks that I'm going to propose this Thanksgiving
<jmichaelx> draik: the package was at my door when i got home from work
<draik> No problem jmichaelx
<draik> was it what you needed/wanted?
<jmichaelx> draik: definitely
<draik> I'm glad :)
<jmichaelx> me too!
<jmichaelx> lol
<draik> I can tell :p
<jmichaelx> i will be sending you a bit of a reimbursement sometime this week yet
<draik> don't
<draik> it's not necessary
<jmichaelx> i know, but i feel very grateful
<jmichaelx> and want to
<cpk1> plugs: if you use apt-get it should resolve dependencies on its own
<sorush20> whois consolefx
<sorush20> hi .. I think I was hacked by that person I was trying to help..
<sorush20> after reboot I can't access my hdd I keep getting the message that the password list not present..
<intelikey> rpalkovic before you go off half cocked and and try to install on hda  be advised that grub can not boot hda (lilo can however)   and i know of no ubuntu installer that can install to hda (but i have installed ubuntu there my self)   so if you are completely gung ho about it, i'll help but if you are whisteling in the breeze.  i sujest you just format and mount the rest of your disk  you can mount that 50g to /home  and sa
<rpalkovic> intelikey: thanks for the warning :)  I'm not going to install on /hda becuase I'm trying to preserve my current installation.
<rpalkovic> I know what I'm trying to do can be done, it's just a matter of figuring out how to do it.
<intelikey> rpalkovic i know it can too.   make a new hda1 about 6g  format it  cp  your system to there.  rework grub reinstall it    re work fstab    re boot to the new partition and blank the rest of the drive.
<intelikey> make a new hda2 out of the remaniing space mount it at /home  viola.
<intelikey> cfdisk  mke2fs  cp  and nano    are all you need.
<intelikey> and they are all installed.
<intelikey> but when you finish you really wont have gained diddly squat.   your hd is still the same size.  and you still have partitions.  but they are numbered to your specs.
<intelikey> and that makes you the winner
<rpalkovic> lol
<rpalkovic> I want two partitions, total.  78 gigs mounted at /, and 2 gigs for swap.
<rpalkovic> im a pain in the ass, this i know.
<intelikey> you wont do that without the process above.    only replage "make a new hda2 out of the remaniing space..."  with use gparted  to streach hda1   and when it borkes your fs  don't cry to me.
<intelikey> resizing the partition the system is installed on requires boot from another source.  i.e. live cd
<intelikey> i've gotten to where i don't even do partitions any more.
<intelikey> i don't have a disk big enough to need partitioning
<jmichaelx> <<likes machines with 4 GB and ^GB HDs :-D
<jmichaelx> lol
<jmichaelx> 6GB*
<intelikey> yeah  i have 8 drives in this box  2x 4g and others are 8g
<jmichaelx> ok that is very neat
<intelikey> it's old  it's slow   it's dependable    it's configurable,  it's supported    :>
<jmichaelx> yup
<jmichaelx> not to mention cheap
<jmichaelx> :-D
<intelikey> free
<jmichaelx> yup
<intelikey> paid  $0.00  for it.
<rpalkovic> It just occurred to me
<intelikey> 17" crt  does 1600x1280   flawless  free.
<jmichaelx> i spend (way) more time using my older boxes than my newer ones...
<jmichaelx> wow
<rpalkovic> that i really should have thought this through before getting attached to my configuration.
<rpalkovic> not only is /dev/hda6 basically at the "end" of the drive
<rpalkovic> it's also inside an extended partition
<intelikey> rpalkovic just save  /home  to cd  and reload.
<jmichaelx> my main PC does 1280x1024 on a 17 inch LCD, but i had to switch to 16bit color because its old graphics card could not support that rez at 24 bit
<intelikey> and yes hda5+ will be extended
<rpalkovic> grr.
<rpalkovic> okay - lets try a different approach...
<rpalkovic> can you think of any reason why I can't make any changes to the drive when booted from a Live CD?
<rpalkovic> GParted won't let me edit anything
<intelikey> jmichaelx odd thing with my old nv card  it does 24b and 15b  but not 16b   i have yet to figure out why 16b wont work.
<jmichaelx> rpalkovic: i would suggest one thing... get the Gparted live CD... very very useful
<intelikey> rpalkovic i told you you have to boot from another source.    can't mess with mounted file systems
<rpalkovic> a live CD doesn't count as another source?
<intelikey> live cd was my example yes.   you are using a live cd to attempt that now ?
<rpalkovic> yeah, i tried that first
<rpalkovic> booted w/ a Live CD
<rpalkovic> ran gparted
<rpalkovic> won't let me do anything but look, basically.
<intelikey> but i still don't think you can change hda5 into hda1 with *parted
<rpalkovic> i thought maybe the partitions had been mounted so I tried to umount them
<rpalkovic> ahhh
<rpalkovic> THAT might be the issue.
<rpalkovic> so what I need to do is create /dev/hda1 in the unallocated space
<rpalkovic> from a LIVE CD that is
<rpalkovic> then cp /dev/hda6 /dev/hda1
<rpalkovic> then change /boot/grub/menu.lst to boot from /hda1
<Netslayer> I installed knetworkmanager and it's not finding any network devices, not even my wired one... any ideas?
<intelikey> make hda1  starting at block 1   format it linux native   copy the system over   reconfig the system to live on hda1 rather than hda5   nuke all other partitions    resize hda1
<rpalkovic> yes
<intelikey> configuring includes  editing /boot/devices.map  /boot/grub/menu.lst  reinstalling grub   editing /etc/fstab      take notes      that's the last time i post it.
<rpalkovic> heh
<rpalkovic> i just copied it all down
<rpalkovic> that's the first time i've heard mention of devices.map - here or in my google searches
<intelikey> not sure if devices.map or device.map  but which ever exists.  you should make sure it's correct.
<intelikey> it may not need any change  you are staying on the same disk...
<rpalkovic> i don't even have a .map in boot
<intelikey> /boot/grub/device.map
<rpalkovic> oh
<rpalkovic> and it's just mapping hd0 to /dev/hda
<rpalkovic> i think it'll be cool to leave it
<rpalkovic> but that's cool to learn.
<intelikey> yeah.  like i said you are staying on the same disk.    but it's a good habbit to know what all affects the boot process and check all parts.  you may swap out a drive next time.
<rpalkovic> last questions before i give this a go...  why reinstall grub if i'm not messing with /boot?  can't I just modify /boot/grub/menu.lst?
<intelikey> try it and see.
<rpalkovic> * is assuming that /boot is a seperate mount, not a subdir of /
* rpalkovic looks up how to reinstall grub
<intelikey> if boot is a partition.   then you will still have hda1 hda? and hda6
<intelikey> sudo grub-install /dev/hda
<rpalkovic> it's not, I don't, good point.
<rpalkovic> alright.  i'm going to give this a go.  all else fails I'll just start from scratch.
<powermac> hi. anyone have experience installing Mapivi?
<intelikey> rpalkovic you are also using an init*.img   you should regenerate it.
<leyci> oi!!
<intelikey> it may try to mount / as hda5
<leyci> alguem do brasil???
<powermac> eu
<intelikey> ignoring the fstab    i don't think they are that dumb  but you never know about distro builders
<intelikey> they are like support personal,   you just never know.
<rpalkovic> hah
<Jucato> !br
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br  ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigada.
<leyci> nesse canal s se fala ingles???
<intelikey> ryan____________ if you would add a few under scores to that i think you would have a unique nickname
<aaron> okay, damn
<aaron> how hard is it to mount a ntfs partition anyway?!
<aaron> Answer - pretty damn hard!
<aaron> anyone done this before?
<leyci>  <powermac>vc  do brasil??
<powermac> to no BR
<leyci>  <powermac>vc  d ond??
<intelikey> aaron  sudo mount /dev/<device> /media/<mount.point> umask=0
<Jucato> HobbseeWithSword: lol!
<intelikey> aaron it's childs play
<powermac> entra ai no ubuntu BR
<Jucato> !br
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br  ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigada.
<intelikey> /join #ubuntu-br
<powermac> how about perl/Tk? any tips?
<intelikey> aaron the <device>  can ascertained via  "sudo fdisk -l "   and mount point created or selected <mount.point> == any empty dir
<powermac> i'm stuck trying to install an app which requires it
<InteliWasp> how do i brigde 2 network interfaces?
<intelikey> doesn't actually have to be empty.   but any thing in the dir will be inaccessable while the fs is mount on over it.
<powermac> looks like all is installed, but perhaps in wrong place
<intelikey> powermac post the error message.  (not the full output, only the first line that says ERROR )
<powermac> ok, hang on.
<aaron> intelikey:  i found a guide here:
<aaron> # /etc/fstab: static file system information.
<aaron> #
<aaron> # <file system> <mount point>   <type>  <options>       <dump>  <pass>
<aaron> proc            /proc           proc    defaults        0       0
<aaron> /dev/hda3       /               ext3    defaults,errors=remount-ro 0       1
<aaron> /dev/hda5       none            swap    sw              0       0
<aaron> /dev/hdc        /media/cdrom0   udf,iso9660 user,noauto     0       0
<aaron> damn, sorry about the spam
<aaron> ctrl c didn't work
<Jucato> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<aaron> intelikey:  here's the guide I was looking at for mounting my ntfs partition
<aaron> http://www.psychocats.net/linux/mountwindows.php
<powermac> BEGIN failed--compilation aborted at mapivi line 177.
<aaron> everything was fine until I got to "sudo nano /etc/fstab"
<aaron> my hda2 wasn't located there
<aaron> so I couldn't change it
<aaron> I added it but it didn't work
<Dendron> can anyone tell me any ideas on why Ubuntu freezes up on me on my laptop and i have to then do a hard reboot.?
<aaron> actually, i shouldn't say it didn't work
<intelikey> aaron ok.   but i'm not the one wanting to know how.  :)     what's the device node?   hda2 ?    are you sure ?
<aaron> after I added it, saved the file and then did "sudo mount -a"
<aaron> so it looks like it mounted in the /windows folder I made, but now that folder's locked, I'm assuming because of the windows permissions
<aaron> or did I do something wrong?
<aaron> intelikey:  sorry, I saw that you replied to me before :)
<intelikey> aaron post the one line from your fstab that you added.
<powermac> not sure if you went over this, but i think you have to change the file permissions
<aaron> standby
<intelikey> powermac what app is this ?
<powermac> i found i had to unmount paritions before using chmod
<powermac> sorry
<powermac> its called mapivi
<aaron> .  /dev/hda2       /windows        ntfs    nosuid,nodev    0       0
<powermac> a perl app photo browser
<intelikey>  /dev/hda2       /windows        ntfs    nosuid,nodev,fmask=111,dmask=000    0       0   <<< change it to that for full access.
<intelikey> aaron ^
<aaron> yes?
<aaron> ahh
<aaron> thanks
<intelikey> aaron then remount it.
<powermac> http://mapivi.sourceforge.net/mapivi.shtml
<intelikey> powermac yeah i was searching the repos for it...
<powermac> funny, i managed to istall it ok on a powerbook
<powermac> had some problems, but eventually it worked
<powermac> now i'm on a powermac, obviously
<intelikey> powermac give us the reason that preceeded "BEGIN failed--compilation aborted at mapivi line 177"   should be just above it.
<powermac> Can't locate Tk.pm in @INC
<aaron> intelikey:  thanks for that, after I saved the file i remounted it by "sudo mount -a" but the folder is still locked
<powermac> is actually a few lines abouve
<aaron> The error I get is : Unable to enter file:///windows. You do not have access rights to this location
<intelikey> aaron that doesn't remount
<aaron> ah
<intelikey> aaron sudo umount -a ;sudo mount -a   will remount
<aaron> umount: /dev: device is busy
<aaron> umount: /var/run: device is busy
<aaron> umount: /: device is busy
<llxcamxll> what sorta benefits i gonna get from the full upgrade??
<aaron> might have to restart eh?
<intelikey> no
<intelikey> it worked.
<intelikey> look ad see
<intelikey> llxcamxll little if any
<aaron> HOLY SH*T - you are a God
<intelikey> nope.
<intelikey> if you think i am   just wait until you really meat one
<Jucato> hm.. how do you meat a god? :P
<Jucato> oops.. forgot my promise
<Jucato> sorry intelikey
<aaron> heheh
<intelikey> Jucato was capitalized.   only one meaning.
<InteliWasp> how do i brigde 2 network interfaces?
<aaron> no, thank you - that's awesome
<aaron> really really apreciate it
<intelikey> np
<aaron> i just got one step closer to never having to go back to xp
<intelikey> like i said it's child's play
<aaron> child's play, if you know what you're doing - but I'm learning
<mad_man> can i open a exe file using wine on kubuntu that i downloaded ?
<intelikey> i wish i knew about networking... so i could answer InteliWasp's Q
<aaron> can you recommend a good vnc program that will work with Realvnc server installed on a windows machine?
<intelikey> yep
<ricucho> Hello...
<aaron> hi!
<intelikey> tightvnc should aaron
<aaron> thanks
<crweb> aaron: there is also vncviewer
<ricucho> I'm trying the wireless card on my new pc to work but I'm having a bunch of problems
<InteliWasp> intelikey: do you know where i could look for answers?
<ricucho> I was wondering if someone could help?
<intelikey> InteliWasp ##linux is often very helpful with my networking questions.  just don't tell them i sent you. and you might want to use another nick.... :)
<powermac> you can also check out the install instructions on the ubuntu forum
<ricucho> I used ndiswrapper to intalled the bcmwl5 driver but the network manager doesnt see the wriles card
<InteliWasp> is that with 2 #  ?
<InteliWasp> and do i want to know why i need to change my identity for that chann?
<intelikey> yes
<intelikey> well unless you want them to think it's me....   and two ##
<powermac> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=130912&highlight=mapivi
<intelikey> powermac try installing   libgtk2-perl   and run that again.
<powermac> ok
<powermac> am looking 4 it now
<powermac> i thought i installed all those "libs"
<ricucho> could someone help me w/ my wireless card?
<InteliWasp> ricucho: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<powermac> i have no experience with that - mine always worked
<InteliWasp> ricucho: is that your card right?
<intelikey> powermac that may not be the reason but  *.pm   generally means a perl module
<mark_> !kde3.5.4
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kde3.5.4 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<powermac> yes, it is a perl module
<mark_> !kde 3.5.4
<ubotu> kde: the K Desktop Environment official modules. In component universe, is optional. Version 5:45ubuntu1 (dapper), package size 7 kB, installed size 40 kB
<intelikey> !wifi > ricucho
<mark_> eh, anyone have the gpg keys and repository for 3.5.4?
<powermac> root@powermac:~/downloads/mapivi081# perl mapivi
<powermac> Can't locate Tk.pm in @INC (@INC contains: /etc/perl /usr/local/lib/perl/5.8.7 /usr/local/share/perl/5.8.7 /usr/lib/perl5 /usr/share/perl5 /usr/lib/perl/5.8 /usr/share/perl/5.8 /usr/local/lib/site_perl .) at mapivi line 177.
<powermac> BEGIN failed--compilation aborted at mapivi line 177.
<powermac> sry for huge amounts, but thats the full error msg
<intelikey> oh   hehhe   sudo apt-get install perl-tk    - Perl module providing the Tk graphics library.
<powermac> which i still get after installing the new lib
<powermac> i have it all on my machine, but i think it in the wrong place
<powermac> apt get will put it right?
<intelikey> should
<intelikey> apt is not infalable   not by a long shot.  but it's pretty good.
<mark_> hush intellikey
<mark_> apt has super cow powers
<powermac> Package perl-tk is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<powermac> no cow...
<intelikey> apt is only as good as the app it calls    (at best)
<intelikey> powermac it's in the repos.  check your sources.list
<powermac> ah
<intelikey> !into perl-tk
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about into perl-tk - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<powermac> where is the sources list again?
<intelikey> hmmm my  apt-cache search  shows    perl-tk - Perl module providing the Tk graphics library.   but the bot didn't find it...
<Hawkwind> powermac: /etc/apt/sources.list
<Dr_Willis> !apt-get
<ubotu> apt is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto  -  Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<intelikey> say /etc/apt/sources.list
<mark_> wanna help me out intellikey?
<intelikey> with ?
<intelikey> the repo for kde #
<mark_> yes
<mark_> :)
<intelikey> i don't know.  it.
<mark_> darn
<Hawkwind> mark_: What repo ?
<mark_> kde 3.5.4
<powermac> which repositories do i want?
<Dr_Willis> its mentioned on the kubuntu web site  for the testing kubuntu in edgy
<Hawkwind> mark_: deb http://kubuntu.org/packages/kde-354/ dapper main
<Hawkwind> powermac: You want universe, multiverse, main atleast
<powermac> ok
* Jucato notes to dist-upgrade to KDE 3.5.4, not just upgrade
<intelikey> mark_ see Hawkwind above ^
<intelikey> powermac      main restricted universe multiverse
<intelikey> that standard   ^
<Xanith> Hi, I'm trying to install the binary nvidia drivers... but when i type sudo nvidia-glx config enable, it says command not found
<Dr_Willis> Hmm.. doing a dist-upgrade and all the kde stuff is still held back
<powermac> The following NEW packages will be installed:
<powermac>   perl-tk
<intelikey> if some good developers would take an interest in "wesnoth"  it's got the makings of a really good and flexable game.    just needs some campains developed  that dont force you through a strict path of events.    it kinda makes ya feel like you are just there to watch, not involved or in control...     but the underlying game engine is pretty awsome.
<Dr_Willis> You mean it plays like  games Like Starcraft/warcraft used to do? :P
<cpk1> i like wesnoth ^^
<intelikey> Dr_Willis i don't know never saw them.
<cpk1> multiplayer can be a little slow though
<intelikey> cpk1 yeah it's not really the type of game that is made for multiplayer.
<intelikey> i mean it's basic design.
<Dr_Willis> Good old "Warlords" :)
<Dr_Willis> I was playing that under DosBox the other day
<DaSkreech> Ok Kopete krashes like noones business
<intelikey> like nobody binus
<powermac> Setting up perl-tk (800.025-2)
<powermac> and i get the same error, except the line number specified is different.
<gdarel> Does anyone know where I can get some good information on hooking up a GC89 wireless (gsm) card?
<intelikey> that's impossabe.
<powermac> BEGIN failed--compilation aborted at mapivi line 178.
<cpk1> gdarel: the wiki
* intelikey runs away to hide.
<cpk1> gdarel: this for a laptop?
<gdarel> yup
<powermac> ok, so TK is on my machine, but perl can't find it, or the program cant' find it
<cpk1> gdarel: the wiki has a list of what works natively and what needs ndiswrapper
<powermac> where is it supposed to go?
<cpk1> gdarel: either it *shouldnt* be difficult
<powermac> how do i move it there?
<intelikey> TK.pm would be the perl module for TK   if i am reading that correctly.
<intelikey> dont move.  link.
<cpk1> either way it shouldnt be difficult that is
<powermac> Can't locate Tk/JPEG.pm in @INC
<gdarel> Lemme take a peek  at the wiki
<powermac> hmm, how do i do that?
<DaSkreech> intelikey: Binaries?
<intelikey> powermac   man ln     but syntax is;  ln -s /path/to/real /path/to/link.name
<gdarel> Ah OK, I'm not concerned about the network card, the laptop has an internal one that works great
<gdarel> I'm looking to get the wireless modem working
<intelikey> DaSkreech ?
<cpk1> oh hehe
<powermac> ok, but where do i put that?
<gdarel> I have not used a modem in like 10 years and cant remember crap
<powermac> i dont know where the tk went, do it?
<thompa> !edgy
<ubotu> edgy is the current development version of Ubuntu. Version 6.10, codename "Edgy Eft". For support head to #ubuntu+1. For its release schedule, see !schedule
<powermac> do i?
<intelikey> powermac find / -name <what ever you want to find>      and link it to where that thing is searching... but i'm still thinking you have something missing.
<DaSkreech> Ok Kopete krashes like noones binaries?
<DaSkreech> !hoary
<ubotu> hoary was the second release of Ubuntu. Version 5.04, codename "Hoary Hedgehog"
<powermac> me too
<powermac> the instructions seem so easy
<powermac> like golf, i guess
<intelikey> powermac example of linking things.   ln -s /media ~/media
<intelikey> put your mount point at your fingure tips
<intelikey> you can rm the link at any time.   just don't rm with -R  or you wipe out whatever is mounted there
<powermac> ok, well i think i'll have to deal with this later...
<powermac> thanks so much though
<powermac> was able to get apt-get working!
<sandokan512> HOLA ANDRS MUJICA
<DaSkreech> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<intelikey> but again.  i think it's looking for something "not installed"  but the error message may be misleading.
<powermac> did you take a look at the mapivi site/instructions
<powermac> ?
<sandokan512> FELICES FIESTAS PATRIAS ANDRA MUJICA
<sandokan512> DIGO ANDRS MUJICA. FELICES FIESTAS PATRIAS.
<DaSkreech> !kops
<ubotu> Help! Riddell, fdoving, Mez, jpatric, seth_k, apokryphos, nalioth, Hobbsee, robotgeek, imbrandon, gnomefreak or Hawkwind
<intelikey> powermac no.     did you do    sudo ldconfig     cant hurt.
<sandokan512> Y VIVA EL SOFTWARE LIBRE
* mode/#kubuntu [+o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<intelikey> powermac what's the rul ?
<nalioth> sandokan512: can you take that to #kubuntu-offtopic please?
* mode/#kubuntu [+b *!*@pc-139-124-239-201.cm.vtr.net]  by Hobbsee
* sandokan512 was kicked off #kubuntu by Hobbsee (Hobbsee)
<Jucato> heh
<Jucato> too late :P
<DaSkreech> Woah instaban
<Jucato> Hobbsee has wielded her longish sword :P
* mode/#kubuntu [-b *!*@pc-139-124-239-201.cm.vtr.net]  by Hobbsee
<DaSkreech> Watch out for her pen!
* mode/#kubuntu [-o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<Jucato> Chanserv giveth, and Chanserv taketh away
<intelikey> my watch battery is dying.............   ;[
<charsiew> bwahaha...that last exchange was funny
<powermac> ok, tried that. same error.
<powermac> should i do a full system update?
<josh_> i have a setup.sh file
<josh_> how do i run it?
<intelikey> powermac it's a shame that that app is not in the repos....
<powermac> i know...
<cpk1> sh setup.sh i think
<intelikey> josh_ sh setup.sh
<powermac> nice app
<powermac> but its in perl to be multi-platform, so the author says
<josh_> i did it once
<josh_> i must have done a typo last time lol
<intelikey> josh_  or   sh /path/to/file/setup.sh     <--translate
<Dr_Willis> !info nexuiz
<ubotu> Package nexuiz does not exist in any distro I know
<Dr_Willis> :(
<josh_> ya
<intelikey> !info kde
<ubotu> kde: the K Desktop Environment official modules. In component universe, is optional. Version 5:45ubuntu1 (dapper), package size 7 kB, installed size 40 kB
<josh_> i got it after u told me the first time
<josh_> whats the default port for teamspeak?
<josh_> i dont know how to configure the server or anything
<intelikey> i don't know.  i'm network illiterate,  and quite content to remain that way.
<LKC> need help installing mp3 codecd and the like. i have changed the repositories top multiverse but now when i try to install pacages like libxine it says there was a break in the install
<ironfroggy> is there a way from KDE to configure the CUPS server to allow connections from other boxes on my local network?
<flaccid> ironfroggy: have you been using kcontrol?
<ironfroggy> yes
<flaccid> !cups
<ubotu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<flaccid> read those?
<Kiongku> hmm
<flaccid> its in there, just can't remember where
<flaccid> i'll look
<ironfroggy> yeah i read those when i first set it up
<flaccid> what is the error you get atm?
<ironfroggy> i thought i found the right place in the cupsd.conf but it didnt seem to work.
<LKC> plz help with insatlling music programs and codecs
<Dr_Willis> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<ironfroggy> the server wont allow connections from other boxes. the other boxes just get a general cant connect problem.
<flaccid> ok
<ironfroggy> no cups specific errors, that is
<Dr_Willis> ironfroggy,  you can always edit the cups config file manually, or reenable the cups web interface.
<flaccid> so is the problem samba or cups
<LKC> i have followed those pages but when i try to install i get errors
<flaccid> you need to get something from the logs to see what the problem is
<ironfroggy> i can do this through the web interface? i have that enabled already but i didnt see anything there.
<Kiongku> LKC: what errors?
<Dr_Willis> ironfroggy,  i was thinking the web interface was semi-crippled.
<ironfroggy> i know what the problem is. its configured to only allow local connections.
<Dr_Willis> ironfroggy,  you sure the changes are taking effect?
<LKC> im getting "break errors"
<flaccid> ironfroggy: its in the cups admin
<Dr_Willis> cups  cupsd.conf has some very elaborate 'allow/deny' type options.
<Kiongku> Dr_Willis: u think the prob for LKC is he did not enable the correct repos?
<flaccid> ironfroggy: do you want anonymous access?
<ironfroggy> flaccid: yes, nothing from outside my network will get to it anyway
<Dr_Willis> Kiongku,  hard to tell.. since we dont know what his errors are. :P 'break' errorws dont mean much tome.
<Kiongku> Dr_Willis: ehrm same here..
<flaccid> goto cups server part in cups admin in kcontrol and change from localhost to hostname/lan ip and select anonymous
<ironfroggy> if they do, i really dont care so much. my printer only holds 50 sheets so they cant do much damage :-)
<ironfroggy> hmm..
<Dr_Willis> cups  cupsd.conf  at the bottom . seems to have # Only listen for connections from the local machine.  Listen 127.0.0.1:631
<ironfroggy> it asks for a admin password, but i never remember configuring one. i mean, i just installed cups and my driver and was on my way.
<Kiongku> LKC: u tried to install from adept or from terminal?
<Dr_Willis> that may be for the web interface however.
<LKC> to quote it it says" There was an error commiting changes. Possibly there was a problem downloading some packages or the commit would break packages."
<LKC> adept
<flaccid> i just showed ironfroggy that in the gui admin
<larson9999> i have to give my sudo password to configure cups via the www tool
<ironfroggy> is there some default admin password for the cups installation?
<Dr_Willis> larson9999,  heck - that dident even work for me - untill i edited the cups configs and a few other tweaks.
<flaccid> thats coz basic http auth is on
<LKC> it gives me similar messages in "add & remove" and "package manager"
<Dr_Willis> unless theyve some how changed the default cups settings.  the webinterface used to be locked out.
<Dr_Willis> http://www.kdedevelopers.org/node/2064
<bimberi> !cupsweb
<ubotu> To enable the administration functions of the cups web interface - "sudo adduser cupsys shadow" then "sudo /etc/init.d/cupsys restart". Also, see !cups
<Dr_Willis> How Dapper LTS Succeeded To Spoil CUPS Printing (Part One -- The Prelude)
<larson9999> Dr_Willis: the only thing i had to do was make those changes to the group/user settings.  i undid them when i was done setting it up.
<Kiongku> LKC.. paste ur sources in the pastebin and show me
<Dr_Willis> larson9999,  heh - ok..  so we agree then. :P ya do need to 'tweak' cups to get the web interface working.
<Jucato> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<Kiongku> yo Jucato.
<Jucato> hi!
<LKC> where do i get my sources (sorry im noob)
<larson9999> Dr_Willis: yeah, apparently it's disabled by default for security reasons.  but as soon as you find the site telling you that and what you need to change it's not hard to deal wih
<DaSkreech> !easysource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<Kiongku> LKC: /etc/apt/sources.lst
<Dr_Willis> 'for security reasons' is a thing that url i posted  sort of rants about. :P
<DaSkreech> Kiongku: Whoops :)
<Kiongku> DaSkreech: lol
<Dr_Willis> but its  fun just to watch the  flamefest over it. :)
* JFreakCapo say hi !!
* Kiongku says yo !!
<unix_lappy> hey Dr_Willis
* Jucato says 
* DaSkreech says Hip Hop Hooray!
<Dr_Willis> Howy unix_lappy
<Kiongku> rofl
<Dr_Willis> Yo!
<unix_lappy> ?
* Kiongku says waf 
<LKC> sent
<Dr_Willis> Wassssssssssup!
<Kiongku> LKC: ehrm paste the url here :P
<JFreakCapo> how can i mount a iso image in my hard drive into the cd-rom device ?
<Dr_Willis> JFreakCapo,  you mount the image file to whever ya want to
<Dr_Willis> the idea of 'into the cdrom device' is a little.. well.. missleading. :P
<LKC> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/23944 (sorry bout the name i thought it was to say ur name)
<LKC> next time i will put mine
<Kiongku> LKC: nvm.
<reddwolf78> can someone tell me what happens if i find a virus on a thumb drive that has been infected and is there a way to cure it to use back with a windows os
<flaccid> reddwolf78: what is the file extension/type of file?
<JFreakCapo> Dr_Willis: let me explain something else, i have a virtual machine, then i need mount de iso image in the cd-rom device to see as a cd on the virtual machine, is it possible ?
<Dr_Willis> mount -t iso9660 -o ro,loop=/dev/loop0 NameOfISOFile MountPoint
<Xanith> how do i make certain programs start up automatically with kde?
<Dr_Willis> JFreakCapo,  using vmware?
<DaSkreech> !autostart
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about autostart - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<JFreakCapo> right
<DaSkreech> Blast why hasn't someone made that yet?
<reddwolf78> i'm not sure exactly i know my friends windows was infected with the grimline virus and he asked me to cure some of his most inportant files
<Dr_Willis> JFreakCapo,  the vmare  configuration tabs let you select a .iso file for the cdrom to appear as.
<Hawkwind> DaSkreech: Made what ?
<DaSkreech> !autostart
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about autostart - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Dr_Willis> JFreakCapo,  ive installed windows95 and other os's with that feature. :P
<Hawkwind> DaSkreech: Give me a definition and a wiki link if there is one
<DaSkreech> Xanith: You put the shortcut or script in ~/.kde/Autostart
<larson9999> i have a vfat partition.  updatedb doesn't seem to catalog the files on it.  is that the way it's suppose to work and is there a way i can get it to be included?
<JFreakCapo> Dr_Willis: thks a lot, i gonna look it for
<Kiongku> LKC: back up ur sources.lst "copy it to a new file name in the same folder"
<Xanith> thanks
<Dr_Willis> larson9999,  it may have that mountpoint on ignore.
<larson9999> Dr_Willis: how do i check that?
<Dr_Willis> larson9999,  or if its not mounted at the time it updates it. it may get ignored
<LKC> so copy it but give it a new name in the same folder?
<Dr_Willis> larson9999,  update the  database manually while its mounted and see
<larson9999> it is mounted.  it gets mounted on startup
<flaccid> reddwolf78: scan it and try to remove the virus. thats about all you can do
<Kiongku> LKC: yes.
<larson9999> Dr_Willis: i just did update it and files on it aren't found by locate
<Dr_Willis>  updatedb will automatically parse GNU Locates /etc/updatedb.conf
<reddwolf78> but linux does not have a virus scaner that i know of
<Hawkwind> reddwolf78: Yes it does
<Kiongku> LKC: bcoz if u give same name.. it does not do anything :P
<thompa> there are some
<Hawkwind> reddwolf78: It has many of them actually
<reddwolf78> and i ran it through my windows virus programs and it does not touch it
<larson9999> there is avg for linux
<Hawkwind> reddwolf78: klamav, clamav, AVG(also for Windows)
<reddwolf78> how can i find them
<Dr_Willis> PRUNEPATHS="/tmp /usr/tmp /var/tmp /afs /amd /alex /var/spool /sfs /media"
<snooplsm> hey fellows
<DaSkreech> Hawkwind: No Wikipage
<Dr_Willis> There ya go.. RTFM to the rescue! :P
<Hawkwind> reddwolf78: sudo apt-get install clamav klamav
<Dr_Willis> it ignores /media
<Hawkwind> DaSkreech: Make me a description and PM it to me if you want
<LKC> well i tried coping it but it wont let me
<DaSkreech> Xanith: I assume you don't use sessions?
<Kiongku> Yeee.. i like AVG
<Hawkwind> Though virus scanners on Linux are really geared towards those that run a mail server with windows users
<flaccid> reddwolf78: it does not touch it?
<Kiongku> LKC: do via terminal
<snooplsm> i accidently did sudo vi /etc/ssh/sshd_config on my schools server and it said that was reported, do you think i'll get in troubler?
<LKC> says "acess denied"
<reddwolf78> my avg on my windows side dows nothing with the grimlin viruse
<reddwolf78> does*
<ricucho> Hello, could someone help me w/ my wireless card?
<flaccid> Hawkwind: are they server AV solutions. i wouldn't advise installing them on a desktop..
<Dr_Willis> im curious as to what was watching that. :P
<snooplsm> ricucho where are you at
<Dr_Willis> did it let you see the file? :P
<LKC> it says i must become a member
<Hawkwind> flaccid: Why not ?  I run clamav every day on my desktop without issues, and have for years
<snooplsm> no, i thought i was sshd' into my pc
<Kiongku> LKC: check ur pm
<ironfroggy> holy crap i found true evil!
<flaccid> reddwolf78: i still don't know what you mean
<ironfroggy> all the times people refuse to help someone with a problem that is obviously a homework assignment...
<ironfroggy> and i just saw a google ad for "We Will Do Your Homework!" for programming courses. sickos.
<LKC> i have but to reply i must be a member which im doing now
<larson9999> Dr_Willis: i do RTFM but how did you find out that PRUNEPATHS="/tmp /usr/tmp /var/tmp /afs /amd /alex /var/spool /sfs /media"
<flaccid> Hawkwind: ok sounds cool
<Kiongku> LKC: oh ok register ur nick.
<Dr_Willis> larson9999,  i looked at the config file mentioned at the bottom of the updatedb man page. :P
<reddwolf78> my friend has a realy bad virus that he got on his windows machine
<reddwolf78> it got to everything on his system
<Dr_Willis> larson9999,  im good at  learning/exploreing
<flaccid> Hawkwind: it can scan ext2 and fat filesystems by cli?
<Dr_Willis> larson9999,  thats where -- >  " updatedb will automatically parse GNU Locates /etc/updatedb.conf" came from
<flaccid> reddwolf78: best you can do is scan it and try to remove it... thats all you can do
<Hawkwind> flaccid: AFAIK it can do all FS's.  I know for sure ext2, ext3, Reiser, XFS.  Not sure about Windows type FS's but I believe so
<larson9999> Dr_Willis: WTH is /alex ?  the guy who coded it and forgot to take his name out?
<reddwolf78> me and him tryed but nothing happens he still has it
<seb_> hi guys
<seb_> just installed a few days ago ... im soooo happy :-)
<flaccid> Hawkwind: sounds cool. i think i mistaken that for a different AV which only does mail
<Dr_Willis> larson9999,  no idea.  i dont knwo what /sfs /afs or /amd are either. :P
<Dr_Willis> larson9999,  i would guess some sort of network/virtual filesystem thang. :)
<Hawkwind> flaccid: clamav is geared towards mail servers, but can certainly run on the desktop too without issues
<flaccid> sweet
<Dr_Willis> 'sour'
<flaccid> reddwolf78: nothing happens is not a decent answer
<Dr_Willis> 'concise and useless' :)
<Hawkwind> flaccid: I have a script that runs clamav and rkhunter every day and logs each to a seperate file.  Very handy for added security :)
<flaccid> rkhunter?
<Hawkwind> flaccid: It's a root kit checker like chkrootkit, but better IMO
<Hawkwind> It checks for more things and happens to be a bit more thorough
<reddwolf78> i just ran a virus scan on the thumb drive and it found nothing but if i would run a scan with avg on my windows it would find several files that is corupted
<Hawkwind> reddwolf78: What's the issue exactly ?
<Hawkwind> reddwolf78: You don't have to worry about viruses in Linux.  They don't really survive or exist.  There are some, but they are very few and far between and don't work like viruses on Windows
<reddwolf78> my friend asked me to save some files of his that was corupted by the grimlin viruse for the windows os
<flaccid> if they are corrupted and you can't remove, there is nothing you can do...
<Hawkwind> reddwolf78: And you're worried about them corrupting your Linux install ?
<reddwolf78> no i'm trying to save some of his files that he realy needs
<Hawkwind> reddwolf78: Then chances are you can't
<Hawkwind> reddwolf78: If you can't run AVG or MS's anti-spyware program on them to clean them up, then you can consider them trash
<reddwolf78> so he could have them back for his windows  i was woundering if i clean them with linux could he still use them on windows with out the affect of the virus
<Hawkwind> reddwolf78: Only if you can for sure remove the virus.  If not, then there is nothing you can do
<reddwolf78> thats the thing i have no idea what the virus realy is
<flaccid> yeah those files are dead if you can't remove the virus
<reddwolf78> on my avg on my windows os it calles it a grimlin
<flaccid> reddwolf78: but you have run avg on them and said they had a a virus...
<reddwolf78> yes
<flaccid> there is usually a link to read up about the virus
<flaccid> you can always google a virus name
<Hawkwind> reddwolf78: You can tell AVG to heal or quarantine the virus
<Hawkwind> reddwolf78: If you can't do that, then they are history
<Hawkwind> reddwolf78: To put it simple, there is nothing in Linux that's going to help you unfortunately
<flaccid> except the spread of the virus, but yeah
<reddwolf78> ok thanks for your help
<reddwolf78> i will have to let him know that
<flaccid> perhaps its a good opportunity for your friend to convert to linux...
<Hawkwind> flaccid: Bingo!
<reddwolf78> lol i'm getting him started with it
<Hawkwind> Darn great idea
<Kiongku> flaccid: world domination...
<flaccid> the security just rox
<flaccid> you actually have security in linux
<reddwolf78> he standing behind me see this and ask how the suecurity is for linux
<reddwolf78> security*
<Kiongku> hmm u cant modify key system files without password
<flaccid> its true multi-user
<Hawkwind> reddwolf78: Tell him that MS uses it for some of their servers :P
<flaccid> just say 'NO VIRUSES ON LINUX'
<flaccid> excuse the shouting
<reddwolf78> lol
<reddwolf78> how about hackers
<DaSkreech> hi seb_
<Kiongku> got firewall
<flaccid> default security is at a good level
<Hawkwind> Hackers are people who code :)
<reddwolf78> or the ppl trying to get in to your system
<Kiongku> actually i installed firewall separately
<Hawkwind> You don't define hackers like most Windows users define them
<Kiongku> yeah.. the bad ones are the crackers..
<flaccid> script kiddies
<ErikTheRed> what's a good program for batch transcoding from FLAC to MP3?
<reddwolf78> sorry i get them confused sometimes
<reddwolf78> can crackers get in
<Kiongku> reddwolf78: dunno.. i put a firewall on my linux box and one thing i'm sure.. its much better then the one in windows.
<Kiongku> *then than
<flaccid> cracker is a broad term
<ErikTheRed> or just ignore my question....
<flaccid> cracker relates to mainly cryptography
<flaccid> best just call them all cyber criminals
<reddwolf78> with out a firewall would i have to worry about ppl getting in to the linux system
<flaccid> reddwolf78: without a firewall on, linux is still very secure
<Hawkwind> reddwolf78: Any computer is only as safe as *you* make it
<reddwolf78> i head it has a 128 bit encryption and it very hard to get through is this true
<Hawkwind> reddwolf78: It doesn't matter what it is.  If someone wants in bad enough and they know what they are doing, they can get in.  Nothing is impenetrable
<flaccid> reddwolf78: well ssh has more than that
<reddwolf78> ssh?
<larson9999> why would anyone connect to the net without a firewall?
<llxcamxll> because stone cold said so
<Hawkwind> larson9999: Why wouldn't they ?
<Hawkwind> larson9999: A lot of people only use a router without a firewall
<reddwolf78> some routers have a built in firewall
<larson9999> Hawkwind: i thought most routers have firewalls.
<Hawkwind> larson9999: Most do.  But a router won't necessarily keep someone out either
<DaSkreech> ErikTheRed: Still hunting that down?
<Hawkwind> If someone wants in bad enough, and they know what they are doing, they can get in.  No way around it
<reddwolf78> true  all firewalls have a back door of somekind
<flaccid> reddwolf78: secure shell
<flaccid> no they don't
<reddwolf78> oh
<flaccid> if they did have a backdoor, wed be screwed
<reddwolf78> ok
<Hawkwind> larson9999: I only use a router.  I don't use a firewall.  Yes, my router has a built in firewall but that means didly to a lot of smart people out there
<larson9999> Hawkwind:  sure, so the answer to your questions of why wouldn't they is because most routers have firewalls and even if not there are software firewalls that are free.  that doesn't mean someone can't get in
<flaccid> router firewalls and iptables etc. do well. i'd be more worried about IE on windows ... unpatched exploits/vulns
<ErikTheRed> DaSkreech: yeah
<reddwolf78> like zonealarm
<larson9999> Hawkwind: so you disable your router's firewall?
<Hawkwind> larson9999: Right.  I stated that quite some time ago
<Hawkwind> larson9999: No.  But anyone with the right skills can bypass a router and its firewall in a matter of seconds
<reddwolf78> my brother in-law says he can get in to a linux system in 5 minutes ( some how i realy dought that )
<flaccid> Hawkwind: i don't think thats entirely true
<larson9999> Hawkwind: same goes for my car's security system but i still lock it
<Hawkwind> flaccid: Sure it is
<reddwolf78> buy cracking his way through
<larson9999> :)
<flaccid> reddwolf78: what a bullshit artists
<Hawkwind> larson9999: I still use a router
<reddwolf78> i know
<flaccid> Hawkwind: how can they?
<DaSkreech> ErikTheRed: Audiokonverter?
<ErikTheRed> I'll give that a try
<Hawkwind> flaccid: Software and things like routers are only as smart as the person who programs them.  They all have an issue, or a bad piece of code that can be cracked, hacked or whatever.  Nothing is perfect nor is it impenetrable
<flaccid> at the end of the day. i've never seen a person on linux say, i've been hacked!
<Hawkwind> flaccid: I have.  I've had it happen actually
<flaccid> Hawkwind: yes but your generalisation stretches to every product...
<reddwolf78> how long would it take a average cracker to get through a linux systems encryptions
<flaccid> reddwolf78: atm, prolly another 5-10 years
<reddwolf78> excusme cyber crim*
<larson9999> someone hacked into my paypal account.  not sure how it happened since i don't open any email from paypal.  i just check messages on it's site.
<Hawkwind> flaccid: There are many software exploits out there for linux.  For example, phpBB is full of them.
<flaccid> Hawkwind: what does that have to do with a router firewall?
<Hawkwind> flaccid: I've had my main website hacked due to phpBB before, and it runs Linux
<flaccid> Hawkwind: that has nothing to do with a firewall...
<Hawkwind> flaccid: Anything can be bypassed man.  Nothing is perfect
<flaccid> thats an exploit
<flaccid> yes but its not the firewalls fault or problem
<Hawkwind> flaccid: The system runs a firewall.  Just because you have a firewall means nothing
<flaccid> its an proof of concept hack fo phpbb
<larson9999> Hawkwind: that's because you're not using a firewall?  :)
<flaccid> firewalls are port based......
<Hawkwind> larson9999: This is on a professionally hosted website :P
<Hawkwind> flaccid: So you're saying a firewall can't be bypassed by anyone in any form ?
<larson9999> let's see.  use a firewall and then open all the ports so you can share your pr0n
<DaSkreech> Xanith: Are you using sessions?
<Xanith> umm i have no clue?
<larson9999> the swiss firewall
<Kiongku> lol larson9999
<flaccid> Hawkwind: no i'm saying that router firewalls work. you are citing exploits in software, not the disability of a firewall
<Xanith> lol i'm sorta a n00b to linux
<DaSkreech> Xanith: Alright when you logout and log backin are the programs that you had open still running?
<Hawkwind> flaccid: I never said they did *not* work.  I said they aren't perfect and they can be bypassed by the right person
<Xanith> yes
<flaccid> Hawkwind: yes but this example is not bypassing at all. the firewall allows port 80....
<Hawkwind> flaccid: I own a router or 5, and use them and they all have firewalls.  That doesn't mean someone out there isn't smart enough to get around it if they really wanted
<flaccid> but they are not getting around it
<larson9999> i hate having to try to be secure.  why can't people just play nice?
<DaSkreech> Xanith: Ok so that's not what you were talking about?
<Hawkwind> flaccid: I wasn't saying the phpBB was bypassing the firewall.  I was trying to show you how nothing is perfect
<Xanith> well the last thing i asked was how to get like mp3's to open in xmms by default
<Hawkwind> The point is, a computer system is only as safe as *you* make it.  Not what you rely on others to do
<flaccid> you just said That doesn't mean someone out there isn't smart enough to get around it if they really wanted
<Hawkwind> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<DaSkreech> Hawkwind: What's that for?
<Hawkwind> DaSkreech: I thought he needed mp3 information but I read wrong :P
<Kiongku> keep constant backup and nobody will cry
<DaSkreech> Kiongku: LIke Visa or AOL :)
<Kiongku> Visa? credit card?
<flaccid> Hawkwind: just don't leed people on to think that a firewall is something more than port-based filtering
<flaccid> :)
<Hawkwind> flaccid: I never did
<Hawkwind> I never once said it was anything different
<flaccid> you said bypass and get around many a time...
<Hawkwind> The point I was making, which still stands true, nothing is impenetrable, period
<Hawkwind> flaccid: Because you can
<DaSkreech> Xanith: Why may I ask?
<flaccid> but you are saying that you are bypassing the firewall. this is not true. the firewall is allowing.
<larson9999> Hawkwind: i think it's a symantics thing here.  the question was how secure is connecting to the net without using a firewall(not a fool proof one).  i was just thinking that since most routers have them built in and if you're not using a router, software firewalls can be had for free.  so i'm thinking why wouldn't you have a firewall since they are basically free?
<Xanith> umm because i like xmms?
<flaccid> meh
<Hawkwind> flaccid: You aren't listening.  Read up on the ways to get through a router and its firewall on the internet.  They all have ways of doing it in some sort of fashion
<DaSkreech> Xanith: ok :)
<Hawkwind> larson9999: I agree.  I never said you shouldn't have a firewall or a router.  Ya'll are misunderstanding the point
<DaSkreech> Xanith: Konqueror -> Settings -> Konfigure Konqueror -> File associations -> Audio -> Etc etc
<Hawkwind> He asked...how secure is it.  My answer was...it's as secure as *you* make it yourself.
<Kiongku> Ah screw it ppl :p we love the net we stay on net.. just accept among the millions of pc. if u get hit.. u got bad luck
<larson9999> Hawkwind: i got the point.  just because you have a firewall doesn't mean you're secure.
<Xanith> thanks
<Hawkwind> larson9999: Exactly
<Hawkwind> That was my entire point all along
<MarcC> how can I make it so double-clicking a .deb allows me to install it?
<MarcC> right now it pulls up some sort of package examiner
<Hawkwind> Just because you have a router doesn't mean you're perfectly secure either
<DaSkreech> MarcC: Right Click -> install package
<larson9999> Hawkwind: i got stopped before that because i'm thinking if someone is worried about security why would he not use a firewall :)
<DaSkreech> Not sure about the Double Click though you should be able to do it
<Kiongku> i heard router firewall are stronger than software based one
<MarcC> DaSkreech: I don't have that option on my RMB menu
<DaSkreech> RMB?
<MarcC> I wonder if I need to install something?
<MarcC> Right Mouse Button
<Hawkwind> Kiongku: Not necessarily always true.  They can be, but depends on how they are made and who makes them
<DaSkreech> Woah thats Fancy :)
<Kiongku> Hawkwind: heheh :p
<MarcC> is there a name for the .deb installer app with a gui?
<Hawkwind> MarcC: Adept
<flaccid> peace Hawkwind
<Hawkwind> flaccid: You're sending me a piece of strawberry cake :P
<MarcC> Hawkwind: sorry, I mean the one that usually comes up if you right-click a .deb file and choose to install it?
<MarcC> Adept is just like Synaptic, right?
<flaccid> i am?
<Hawkwind> MarcC: Oh, no idea.  I use the CLI for all package management stuff.  It just....works
<Hawkwind> flaccid: I was hoping :P
<Hawkwind> You said peace....I was making a joke :)
<flaccid> hehe
<MarcC> Hawkwind: if only my wife thought so... ;)
<flaccid> i ate all the cake coz i'm a fat *&&*#$
<Xanith> how come adept doesn't have like as much stuff as gentoo's portage does?
<Hawkwind> MarcC: Teach her correctly and she will :)
<Hawkwind> Xanith: It does if you have all the repos enabled
<MarcC> ok, does anybody know what this GUI .deb installer app is?
<Xanith> well like i tried finding TuxRacer and it doesn't have it
<Xanith> and it doesn't have the newest Opera
<Jucato> Xanith: afaik, TuxRacer has been replaced by Planet Penguin Racer
<Hawkwind> !info tuxracer
<Jucato> and Opera (not the latest, though) is available from the Ubuntu commercial repos
<MarcC> Xanith: TuxRacer has been renamed hasn't it?
<ubotu> Package tuxracer does not exist in any distro I know
<larson9999> tux racer has been ppracer for years
<Hawkwind> !info ppcracer
<ubotu> Package ppcracer does not exist in any distro I know
<Jucato> !planetpenguin-racer
<Hawkwind> !info ppracer
<ubotu> planetpenguin-racer: another 3D racing game featuring Tux, the Linux penguin. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.3.1-5ubuntu2 (dapper), package size 242 kB, installed size 700 kB
<ubotu> Package ppracer does not exist in any distro I know
<Hawkwind> Bahhhhhhhhh
<Xanith> haha... u can tell i haven't used linux in a while
<Jucato> Hawkwind: mine was right :P
<MarcC> it's like supertux or something
<Xanith> last time i used it it was tuxracer
<Hawkwind> !info opera
<ubotu> opera: The Opera Web Browser. In component non-free, is optional. Version 9.00-20060616.7 (dapper-commercial), package size 5415 kB, installed size 12376 kB (Only available for i386)
<larson9999> supertux is a super mario clone
<MarcC> ok, so they're both available
<Xanith> so i need to enable all repos?
<Jucato> Xanith: not all
<Xanith> which ones then?
<Jucato> for ppracer, just the universe repo
<Jucato> !opera
<ubotu> opera is an advanced and free (only as in price) web browser.  Install it via Applications->Add/Remove..., making sure that "Show commercial applications" is checked. For more info on opera please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OperaBrowser
<Xanith> what about opera? because i want to install it
<Hawkwind> You need the non-free repo for Opera though
<Jucato> ^^^^^^^
<larson9999> i think they went to the spelled out version of planet penquin racer because ppracer was deemed lewd
<Kiongku> why does ubotu say only as in price?
<Dr_Willis> The price is $0
<Dr_Willis> but its not GPL's
<Dr_Willis> but its not GPL'ed
<Dr_Willis> Free as in Beer, Vs Free as in Speech.
<Jucato> Kiongku: because it's not "free as in freedom/speech"
<Kiongku> lol
<Dr_Willis> and not Free as in "Love" :)
<Kiongku> o0
<Dr_Willis> Wonder when that Opera Browser is going to get released for the Nintindo DS.
<Kiongku> lol
<Jucato> Dr_Willis: I thought it was already available, but not built-in
<Xanith> what about the game racer?
<Kiongku> nintendo ds?...
<flaccid> i heard it was too
<Jucato> Xanith: TuxRacer exists no more
<Xanith> nooo Racer...
<Jucato> It's PlanetPenguin-Racer now
<Xanith> grr =\
<Xanith> people don't listen...
<Xanith> Racer is a free car simluation game
<humble> hey folks... i hosed my kubuntu dapper system trying to upgrade to edgy knot3... can anyone help me recover?
<larson9999> racer is another game.
<Xanith> Google > Racer (1st link)
<larson9999> SuperTuxKart
<DaSkreech> Dr_Willis: Free Love is giving out?
<Dr_Willis> Jucato,  for the Handled DS..  i think its due out on a Cartridge in a month or so.. the new "WII" will have it built in i guess
* DaSkreech holds out his Love Plate
<Dr_Willis> humble,  heh - i just upgraded..no hassles.. so far
<Dr_Willis> other then the gnome theme packatges being mad.
<Jucato> Description: another 3D racing game featuring Tux, the Linux penguin PlanetPenguin Racer, or ppracer as it is called for short, is a simple OpenGL racing game featuring Tux, the Linux mascot. The  goal of the game is to slide down a snow- and ice-covered mountain as quickly as possible, avoiding the trees and rocks that will slow you down.
<Lamington> hey all
<Xanith> would you get off the PlanetPenguin Racer... That's not the game i'm referring to
<Kiongku> hey guys
<Dr_Willis> I sort of like SLUNE
<Xanith> The game is called Racer - A free car simulation game...
<humble> i changed all my apt sources to edgy and did a couple of apt-update - apt-upgrade - apt-dist-upgrade...
<Xanith> Google > Racer (1st Link)
<Dr_Willis> xmoto is getting me annoyed however. :)
<Kiongku> in grub.. how do u read the entry number for the differsnt os
<larson9999> Xanith: so what about racer?
<Xanith> is it on adept?
<Jucato> Xanith: ah ok. A while ago you were asking about tuxracer
<Lamington> I've just tried to set up a jabber googletalk account in kopete... but its not working... got a good link anyone ?
<humble> but when i re-booted... nade... says loading linux kernel and then hangs
<Dr_Willis> Kiongku,  grub starts counting at  0 (zero) rember that. :P
<Kiongku> i know
<Dr_Willis> Kiongku,  and the description lines also count.
<Kiongku> how do i count -_-"?
<Kiongku> i count the lines?
<Dr_Willis> You wanting to boot to windows by default?
<Dr_Willis> or what are ya want ing to do?
<Hawkwind> humble: Why where you upgrading to edgy in the first place since it's not stable nor released as final yet ?
<humble> to help out with bug reports
<Dr_Willis> leetness points
<Kiongku> thats what LKC wants..
<Hawkwind> Heh.  vmware is free :)
<Kiongku> Dr_Willis: or is it better use savedefault?
<Hawkwind> humble: I honestly don't know how to help you revert from an edgy install back to a working system unfortunately
<Lamington> good work humble
<Dr_Willis> Kiongku,  easiest way i found to do it - was uncomment the  example windows grub entry/stanza thats above the magickernel 'lines'  - that way you got windows first..  in position 0
<Jucato> Lamington: http://wiki.kde.org/tiki-index.php?page=Google+Talk+support
<Lamington> thanks Jucato
<Hawkwind> Lamington: There is also a step by step on the google talk home page for that
<Kiongku> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<Jucato> Hawkwind: that kde wiki is also step by step :P
<Jucato> Hawkwind: hm... shouldn't you be asleep? :D
<Lamington> Hawkwind: I dont think it covers Kopete though... but the KDE wiki page Jucato posted is fine :)
<Lamington> oh well what do you know
<Lamington> I did everything right
<Lamington> I just have to restart kopete :P
<Hawkwind> Jucato: Probably soon.  Helping Liz pack and all for her trip to Vegas tomorrow
<Jucato> Hawkwind: ah yes. the vegas trip
<larson9999> Hawkwind: you're helping her pack by chatting?
<larson9999> that's how i help my wife cook
<Hawkwind> larson9999: I'm helping her by staying out of the way :P
<larson9999> lol
<Jucato> lol
<larson9999> i need to get to bed so i'm well rested for my interview.  need to go back to work
<warpzone> question, do GTK apps typically cause problems in KDE? both firefox and azureus seem to hang frozen at random intervals for short periods of time
<Lamington> hmm still not connecting
<Lamington> There was a connection error: Operation is not supported.
<Lamington> What might that be ?
<shogran> what ya trying ta do lamington?
<Lamington> connect to googletalk with kopete
<shogran> ok no clue sorry lol
<Lamington> I dunno whats wrong
<shogran> hmmm..
<Jucato> you did install qca-tls package?
<Jucato> or check if it was installed
<Lamington> qca-tls is installed in kubuntu by default
<Lamington> yes, I checked also
<Lamington> so... I'm scratching my head
<shogran>  kubuntu? i think im in the wrong room.. i have just regular old ubuntu
<Jucato> yeah...
<Jucato> shogran: you might be in the wrong room. this is #kubuntu :P
<shogran> k
<shogran> thankx
<Lamington> he's using konversation
<Lamington> :P
<Jucato> ah no wonder
<Dr_Willis> Im using FrankeUbuntu!
<Dr_Willis> a monster mix up of bits and parts.
<Dr_Willis> :)
<Lamington> my jabber icon pulsates for a while and then I get the error message
<Jucato> Lamington: really strange, as I'm connected to Google Talk right now
<Kiongku> ?
<Kiongku> why Franke :p
<Lamington> Jucato: I only just registered a new gmail account a short while ago... perhaps it will work later
<Dr_Willis> Frankenstein!
<Dr_Willis> :P
<Kiongku> loli..
<Jucato> Lamington: err.. probably?
<Jucato> Dr_Willis: heh :P
<Lamington> ah there it goes again
<Kiongku> Lamington: >
<Lamington> There was a connection error: Operation is not supported.
<Kiongku> Lamington: hmm did u try enter gmail via webapge?
<Kiongku> *page
<Lamington> yes
<Kiongku> Lamington: did u check in options if POP has been enabled..
<Lamington> oh maybe I need to set it up as a "new" account in kopete... I didn't do that
<Jucato> Kiongku: POP? for Google Talk?
<Lamington> oh
<Lamington> just a sec
<Xanith> another thing about adept, there was things like xmms-themes and gkrellm-themes in gentoo portage, are those in adept?
<Hawkwind> Xanith: No
<Kiongku> Jucato: not necessarily..
<Jucato> xmms-skins
<Hawkwind> Xanith: You can get all 191 gkrellm themes though from the gkrellm site
<Xanith> where is the gkrellm installation folder?
<Jucato> Xanith: once you've enabled the universe repos, you can search in Adept for the packages, use keywords like "xmms" or "themes"
<Jucato> Xanith: if I'm not mistaken, /home/username/.gkrellm
<Hawkwind> Xanith: If you are looking for where the themes would be, ~/.gkrellm2
* Jucato forgot the "2"
<Lamington> hmm
<Lamington> It still doesn't seem to want to connect
* Hawkwind Wonders off to bed
<Hawkwind> s/Wonders/Wanders
<Xanith> thanks
<Jucato> Hawkwind: have a nice sleep :)
<Kiongku> Lamington: are the settings correctly adjusted >>?
<Jucato> Hawkwind: and don't stumble when you wake up :P
<Hawkwind> Jucato: Thanks.  See ya in a few hours
<Kiongku> !jabber
<ubotu> jabber is a free and open source instant messaging protocol, like MSN and AIM. Supporting clients on Linux: Kopete (KDE), Gaim (GNOME). For more info see http://www.jabber.org
<Lamington> Kiongku: everything appears to be in order
<Jucato> Hawkwind: maybe you will, maybe you won't :P
<Hawkwind> Jucato: Nah.  I get to sleep in a bit tomorrow since Liz is home and will get up with Daniel to get him off to school :)
<Kiongku> Lamington: actually what are u trying to do..?
<Lamington> Kiongku: connect :P (jabber/googletalk, with my new account)
<Jucato> Kiongku: he's trying to connect to Google Talk using Kopete/Jabber
<pierreth> my Amarok does not work
<Jucato> pierreth: please explain?
<Lamington> pierreth: oh no !
<Kiongku> Jucato: not sure how it will work
<larson9999> errr, take away law enforcement and you'd find all sorts of dead people popping up.  cheating spouses of all colors comes to mind
<Jucato> Kiongku: it works. I'm using it
<pierreth> i will paste bin
<Jucato> pierreth: what format are you trying to play?
<Lamington> It should work, I've used it before... but for some reason its not working right now
<Jucato> probably a connection problem?
<larson9999> good night
<Jucato> bye larson9999
<Kiongku> Lamington: darn.. there's always some reason when something mess up :p
<Lamington> Jucato: possibly
<Lamington> I have a strange feeling that if I reboot and reset my modem... all will be well...
<Kiongku> try... who knows
<Lamington> brb
<Jucato> Lamington: couldn't you just reset your modem?
<Kiongku> i wonder if i mess up grub will my pc crash..
<Lamington> Jucato: yeah, I'll try that first
<pierreth> here is: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/23950
<Jucato> in Linux, reboot isn't always the answer :P
<pierreth> I cannot start it
<Jucato> pierreth: have you been able to start Amarok before?
<pierreth> Jucato: I already made a reboot
<Kiongku> pierreth: try delete ur database?
<royal> hi all
<pierreth> Jucato: I don't remember
<Jucato> ok.. that makes things a bit more difficult :)
<Kiongku> lol
<Kiongku> ya
<pierreth> Kiongku: How can I delete the database?
<royal> lol you know what I think I ran out of things to do on my linux build :P
<pierreth> Jucato: I have just enebled the sound
<Jucato> royal: xgl?
<Lamington|away> oh guess what
<pierreth> alsa
<Lamington|away> silly me
<royal> XGL? what do you mean?
<Lamington|away> I had to change my firewall settings to allow jabber :P
<Kiongku> ehrm seems another thing then..
<Lamington|away> D'oh !
<Kiongku> go go Jucato.. @_@
<Jucato> royal: have you tried XGL? you said you ran out of things to do :P
<pierreth> Kiongku: How can I delete the db?
<royal> no what is it?
<Jucato> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing (window) manager) and XGL (Xserver architecture layered on top of OpenGL) howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager XGL+compiz help in #ubuntu-xgl  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<Kiongku> i thought it may be was the db.. but then u said u only activated alsa..
<Xanith> is there like a command to extract all tar.gz files in a folder?
<Lamington|away> Its all good folks... just had to update firewall config :P
<Jucato> Xanith: tar xvzf <.tar.gz file>
<Jucato> or use Ark if you prefer GUI
<Xanith> well there's 191 themes...
<Xanith> i dont want to type that command 191 times
<warpzone> Xanith: have you tried tar -xvvzf *.gz
<royal> eh no I don't think I could do that (no programing knoledge)
<warpzone> i dont know if that would work though
<Xanith> oh yea i forgot about that... let me try that
<pierreth> warpzone: this will not work
<Jucato> royal: it doesn't need programming... (but I'm not familiar with it)
<Kiongku> why double v
<warpzone> ooops nvm shot down
<warpzone> Kiongku: um, more verbose than verbose? :-P
<Kiongku> haha
<royal> the only thinks I have yetto fix on it are problems I've been over before and cant fix... one is wine related so I'll skip that. second is how to get YTMND mp3's to play on Konquerer or Firefox
<pierreth> ll | grep .gz | xargs tar xvfz
<Kiongku> pierreth: it u want to try delete the db i think u can find it at ~/.kde/share/apps/amarok
<royal> I got flash, I got the MP3 fix, so I'm stumped there
<Kiongku> collection.db or something may be
<pierreth> well ls -al because ll is an alias of mine
<warpzone> pierreth: whoa want to explain that command to me?
<Xanith> warpzone: that doesn't work...
<Kiongku> YTMND?
<Jucato> Xanith: why not just right-click on the .tar.gz and choose Extract Here?
<royal> www.YTMND.COM
<Xanith> it doesn't have the extract here option in the menu
<pierreth> i mean ls -al | grep .gz | xargs tar xvfz
<Xanith> i have to open ark for each one and extract it...
<royal> that site that has images and plays sound over it
<pierreth> ls -al gives the list of the directory
<Kiongku> royal: basically a streaming website?
<royal> yeah
<warpzone> pierreth: what is xargs?
<Jucato> Xanith: why do you have to open Ark? there's a right-click menu to "Extract Here:
<Xanith> like i just said... it's not there
<pierreth> warpzone: it gives the output as first argument
<warpzone> pierreth: and it will repeat the command for each line of output?
<pierreth> warpzone: put it will not work
<Jucato> Xanith: right-Click > Extract > Extract Here is missing?
<warpzone> pierreth: oh :(((
<Papandapulo_> plz help for Linux?
<Papandapulo_> plz help for Linux?
<Xanith> yea its not there at all
<pierreth> warpzone: sorry, i have to think again
<Jucato> hm... that's strange
<warpzone> pierreth: no prob, still handy to know though, thanks
<spaci76> moin@ll
<Papandapulo_> I download Player but I dont instal
<Papandapulo_> I download Player but I dont instal
<Papandapulo_> I download Player but I dont instal
<Papandapulo_> I download Player but I dont instal
<Papandapulo_> I download Player but I dont instal
<Papandapulo_> I download Player but I dont instal
<Papandapulo_> I download Player but I dont instal
<Papandapulo_> I download Player but I dont instal
<Dr_Willis> wow
<Papandapulo_> plz help for Linux?
<Papandapulo_> plz help for Linux?
<Dr_Willis> you really expect help now?
<Papandapulo_> plz
<Jucato> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<pierreth> warpzone: do you have spaces in your files?
<Dr_Willis> #1 you dident ask a real question., so no one knows what you are talking about.. and i imagine MOST people have you on IGNORE now.
<Kiongku> !spam
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about spam - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Kiongku> xD
<royal> !Winning at life
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about Winning at life - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<osiris> knock it off
<royal> now THERES a funny one for you
<pierreth> warpzone: ?
<Kiongku> hmm.
<warpzone> pierreth: oh no this wasn't for me, I'm just curious to see if it can be done
<plugs> what's the difference between flashplugin-nonfree and libflash-mozplugin?
<pierreth> warpzone: do you have spaces in the names of the files?
<warpzone> pierreth: nah
<Jucato> plugs: libflash-mozplugin doesn't work anymore, afaik
<pierreth> warpzone: ls | grep .gz xargs -d \  tar xvfz
<pierreth> warpzone: i am not sure
<warpzone> pierreth: its cool, I will experiement around with the command and see what happens
<Lamington|away> gtg later all
<osiris> can someone point me to a fstab primer ? i need to add a fat32 partition with read/write to it
<pierreth> warpzone: I see an error again :-(
<Lamington|away> ooh is anyone interested in E17 ? I have sources here :D
<osiris> im running E17 now
<Lamington|away> nice :)
<osiris> from cvs
<warpzone> osiris: um, the unofficial starter guide has instructions to mounting a fat32 partition
<nalioth> you guys should ask users what language they speak, and guide them to the appropriate #ubuntu-[language]  channel
<warpzone> osiris: i dont know about any of the official web pages
<Lamington|away> I've got sources you can add to your sources.list
<osiris> Lamington|away, nope.  im cvs
<plugs> what's the current flashplugin version and how do i get the current version?
<pierreth> warpzone: ls | xargs -d \  echo | grep .gz | tar xvfz
<Lamington|away> osiris: I know, it was a general comment
<Jucato> nalioth: huh?
<Lamington|away> gtg
<warpzone> plugs: i would check the ubuntu wiki under restricted formats, it has the instructions for installing as well as enabling sound
<warpzone> plugs: I can link you if you'd like
<plugs> warpzone please do =] 
<Jucato> !flashplugin-nonfree
<ubotu> flashplugin-nonfree: Macromedia Flash Player plugin installer. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 7.0.63.3ubuntu3 (dapper), package size 16 kB, installed size 136 kB (Only available for i386)
<Jucato> !flash
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<pierreth> warpzone: I think the last one is OK
<DHGE> anyone force-installed flash on amd64? acroreader works for me ...
<warpzone> plugs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats
<warpzone> pierreth: thanks! I'm going to sit down and study that command :-P
<pierreth> warpzone: you should read about shell programming
<warpzone> pierreth: I started doing that yesterday :-P any recommended sites?
<pierreth> warpzone: I really like this one: http://www.tldp.org/LDP/abs/html/
<warpzone> pierreth: thanks a bunch man
<Jucato> grr.. thunder/lightning..
<Jucato> have to switch off..
<Jucato> :(
<pierreth> warpzone: no prob
<pierreth> so I can I delete the database?
<pierreth> so how can I delete the database?
<warpzone> pierreth: thats beyond me :(
<plugs> so is there a way to view a website that requires flash 8?
<beermunk> so why can I setup pptp vpn to my work and lose my internet, not be able to ping anything on the vpn but not lose connection on irc?  weird?
<noiesmo> plugs, I installed firefox for windows using wine and then added flash
<warpzone> plugs: not any standard way, nope. but flash9-beta for linux should be out very soon
<warpzone> or yeah, the ff + wine thing
<noiesmo> warpzone, anyidea when its due
<plugs> windows firefox works with wine though? okay
<plugs> i'll try that out
<warpzone> noiesmo: not a clue. very soon though, i know some people already have it working, just not the layman
<noiesmo> warpzone, cool
<noiesmo> plugs, yeah no hassles
<noiesmo> plugs, install firefox then go to site that needs flash and install that way
<noiesmo> plugs, i do find a bit of lag in the flash but a mate say similar to windows
<plugs> okay good plan. i'll try in a minute
<Ashex> for those that don't read digg: http://blogs.zdnet.com/Burnette/?p=174
<warpzone> haha awesome
<Samuli^> http://www.ehomeupgrade.com/forums/showthread.php?t=2915
<Samuli^> lol
<Samuli^> the linux-video looks like someone with adhd made it :D
<plugs> I just installed firefox in wine, how do i run it?
<MuJ> firefox in wine.. winefox? =P
<noiesmo> plugs, try wine "C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\firefox.exe"
<noiesmo> plugs, i have a desktop shortcut it also list a working director as "/home/noiesmo/.wine/dosdevices/c:/Program Files/Mozilla Firefox"
<noiesmo> plugs, mine put short cut on desktop and entry in menu with wine programs etc
<plugs> right, that'll probly happen on restart
<serishema> when trying to set up nfs file sharing i can't share or mount anything on one machine and the problem seems to be nfs statd failing to start
<serishema> any ideas?
<nagyv> hello! I would like to watch some videos from the net, but kaffeine always says that it "could not load any sound drivers" (or something similar). Before it worked well, I don't know what happened.
* mode/#kubuntu [+o fdoving]  by ChanServ
* mode/#kubuntu [-bbbb *!*@84-73-115-253.dclient.hispeed.ch *!*@dslb-088-073-212-145.pools.arcor-ip.net *!n=ns@c-71-201-182-85.hsd1.il.comcast.net %*!*@*.cf-res.cfu.net]  by fdoving
* mode/#kubuntu [-o fdoving]  by fdoving
<zezelle> bonjour
<Admiral_Chicago> zezelle, sup
<zezelle> ok salut
<Admiral_Chicago> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<Admiral_Chicago> je parle un peux de franncaise mais je vais sortir pour un peut
<zezelle> Admiral_Chicago:  comment
<zezelle> je besoir d-aide
<fdoving> !info hwdb-client-kde
<ubotu> Package hwdb-client-kde does not exist in any distro I know
<fdoving> !info hwdb-client-kde edgy
<ubotu> hwdb-client-kde: KDE client program for the Ubuntu Hardware Database. In component main, is optional. Version 0.6-0ubuntu14 (edgy), package size 304 kB, installed size 464 kB
<fdoving> !info hwdb-client-gnome
<ubotu> Package hwdb-client-gnome does not exist in any distro I know
<zezelle> zerofool2005:  salut
<zerofool2005> hello
<zezelle> zerofool2005:  you french
<zerofool2005> English
<zezelle> ok sir
<zezelle> me name is claude
<zerofool2005> Hi claude
<zezelle> Ze Iam fench
<zezelle> zerofool2005:  Iam french
<zerofool2005> cool
<zerofool2005> Used to do french in school
<zezelle> you ave linux
<zezelle> ree
<zezelle> have
<Admiral_Chicago> zezelle, PM me
<Admiral_Chicago> zezelle, tu me peux parle en #ubuntu-chicago s'il te plait
<zezelle> Admiral_Chicago:  quoi
<zezelle> Admiral_Chicago:  you french
<Admiral_Chicago> donne moi 20 minutes
<Admiral_Chicago> zezelle, non, mais je l'etudies en lycee
<zezelle> Admiral_Chicago:  ok
<zerofool2005> Better go get changed for school
<zezelle> zerofool2005|a:  ok good working
<zerofool2005|a> Does kubuntu have a rar extractor?
<Admiral_Chicago> zerofool2005|a, yes unrar-nonfree
<Admiral_Chicago> iirc
<zezelle> zerofool2005|a:  you come  leter
<zerofool2005|a> yup
<plugs> Does any version of MSN Messenger work in wine?
<Netslayer> plugs, use gaim/kopete/gnome equiv ... dunno about wine with msn
<plugs> yeah i use kopete
<Steven_M> where are the kdm session types stored?
<zezelle> Steven_M: salut
<ben__> anyone here use opera?
<pierreth> ben__: i used it
<ben__> i need some help with networking, i can't load any internet pages in opera, its acting like its offline
<ben__> i think its a problem with kubuntu not opera, although konqueror works fine
<pierreth> does another browser works
<pierreth> ok
<harry> hi everybody,    a question: how can i generate some free space in my hd?   when i update my OS; the installation files are keeped? or erased after installation??
<harry> with adept updater...
<pierreth> harry: use du
<harry> #pierreth, i have no idea, its my first day in linux...
<ben__> pierreth: http://my.opera.com/community/forums/topic.dml?id=158776
<pierreth> ben__: i think there is a switch to pass from offline to on line in Opera
<pierreth> harry: do you know how to use the command line
<ben__> hmmm never seen it in the windows version nor the mac one
<harry> #pierreth, more less
<harry> #pierreth, i've been reading all day
<Infecto> hmmm
<pierreth> type du in the command line
<pierreth> harry
<harry> #pierreth, it would be something like  >sudo du   ??
<Infecto> no need sudo
<harry> #Infecto, thanks   let me try
<pierreth> harry: du is enough
<pierreth> ben__: I don't know
<sorush20> hi should I do dist-upgrade first or upgrade?
<pierreth> ben__: start opera from the command line
<harry> #pierreth, wow that help was fast, i thoght i would be here for some hours
<ben__> ok i couldnt find any offline/online switch in opera, are you confusing it with another web browser/file browser
<harry> thanks to all
<sorush20> hi should I do dist-upgrade first or upgrade?
<fdoving> sorush20: update first, then upgrade or dist-upgrade
<sorush20> but when you do the upgrade ubuntu says reboot..
<pierreth> harry: you understand what du does?
<pierreth> ben__: may be...
<harry> #pierreth, erase installation files of the updateing service??  that's what i read about it...
<fdoving> harry: update-files are stored in /var/cache/apt/archives/ you can remove them with 'sudo apt-get clean' from the commandline.
<harry> so what does du makes?
<pierreth> harry: it is disk usage, it helps find big folders
<ben__> so how would i start opera from the command line?
<fdoving> du only tells you how much space a certain directory/file occupies.
<fdoving> ben__: 'opera'
<pierreth> ben__: opera
<ben__> ;) ok
<pierreth> lol
<harry> :) thanks
<ben__> some errors came up
<ben__> X Error: BadDevice, invalid or uninitialized input device 166
<ben__>   Major opcode:  144
<ben__>   Minor opcode:  3
<ben__>   Resource id:  0x0
<ben__> Failed to open device
<pierreth> ben__: it is OK
<pierreth> ben__: normal errors
<ben__> and this one
<ben__> X Error: BadDevice, invalid or uninitialized input device 166
<ben__>   Major opcode:  144
<ben__>   Minor opcode:  3
<ben__>   Resource id:  0x0
<ben__> Failed to open device
<ben__> shit sorry
<ben__> ERROR: ld.so: object 'libawt.so' from LD_PRELOAD cannot be preloaded: ignored.
<pierreth> ben__: it still normal
<pierreth> ben__: OK, this is may the problem
<ben__> it needs a package?
<pierreth> ben__: I don't know, make a search for ld.so in your installer
<sorush20> anyone here tried kde4?
<fdoving> it's not ready for end-users yet. :
<sorush20> well that i was I was asking about..
<sorush20> If it was I would have tried it already.. but have you tried it as a developer etc?
<fdoving> no.
<sorush20> when edgy comes out in october will dapper be obsolete ?
<ben__> i hope they mave xgl with it
<Admiral_Chicago> zezelle, still around?
<DHGE> !LTS
<ubotu> lts is Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server.
<DHGE> ben__: Do you use amd64?
<ben__> yea
<ben__> but i am on 32bit kubuntu
<Steven_M> zezelle: what do you mean by salut?
<Admiral_Chicago> Steven_M, thats french...
<ben__> like i always do, i end up going back to windows because i can;t get anything to work without command line/downloading more shit
<ben__> so bye
<Steven_M> Admiral_Chicago: meaning?
<Steven_M> where are the kdm session types stored in kubuntu?
<noiesmo> /usr/share/xsessions
<Admiral_Chicago> hello
<Steven_M> thanks noiesmo :)
<noiesmo> Steven_M, np :)
<Steven_M> is there any problem i can help you out with in return noiesmo?
<noiesmo> Steven_M, just chillin
<Steven_M> ok
<thomas___> I keep getting this error on upgrading to edgy:
<thomas___> trying to overwrite `/usr/share/themes/Clearlooks/gtk-2.0/gtkrc', which is also in package gtk2-engines-clearlooks
<thomas___> what's the dealio?
<noiesmo> you'll need to set an override
<thomas___> how?
<noiesmo> not 100% but like sudo dpkg-divert --package packagename --divert /usr/share/themes/Clealooks/gtk-2.0/gtkrc --rename /usr/share/themes/Clealooks/gtk-2.0/gtkrc.old
<thomas___> :(
<noiesmo> thomas__, its not 100% right
<thomas___> is this wiki'd anywhere or forum'd anywhere you know of off the top of your head? I already poked around and couldn't find anything
<noiesmo> thomas__, not that im sure off otherwise try remove gtk2-engines-clearlooks and then reinstall after adding your package
<Hobbsee> noiesmo: usually sudo dpkg -i --force-overwrite /path/of/deb/deb.deb
<noiesmo> Hobbsee, cool I didnt know that thought the dpkg-divert may have helped as no one else said anything
<Hobbsee> it's cool
<Hobbsee> just be careful with it :P
<thomas___> :(
<noiesmo> Hobbsee, maybe you can help thomas__ with his problem
<noiesmo> :)
<thomas___> In case you didn't catch it before, Hobbsee:
<thomas___> dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/gtk2-engines_1%3a2.8.0-0ubuntu2_i386.deb (--unpack):
<thomas___>  trying to overwrite `/usr/share/themes/Clearlooks/gtk-2.0/gtkrc', which is also in package gtk2-engines-clearlooks
<thomas___> urg, didn't know that would've overpasted
<thomas___> sorry
<Hobbsee> it's cool
<maltron> Hi, I just installed amarok 1.43 (having added it to my apt sources list).  To do so I had to enble backports and now adept keeps asking me if I want to upgrad checkinstall.  My question is, if this is necessary, why isn't it automatic, and if not, what disadvantages does it bring?
<maltron> One way or another I'd like to get rid of the notification!
<thomas___> and I can't uninstall gtk2-engines-clearlooks cuz then it complains about dependancies as well
<Hobbsee> use sudo apt-get remove --purge gtk2-engines-clearlooks then update again
<douglas> hello, when my wife signs onto kde here space bar does not work. It works fine when I sign into my kde. What could be up??
<Hobbsee> gtk2-engines-clearlooks doesnt exist in edgy
<thomas___> it says taht gnome-themes and ubuntu-desktop have unmet dependencies
<thomas___> should I ignore that?
<Hobbsee> maltron: it may need to grab extra package
<Hobbsee> thomas___: yeah, just for the minute.
<Hobbsee> !info gtk2-engines-clearlooks edgy
<ubotu> gtk2-engines-clearlooks: Clearlooks GTK+ 2.x engine and theme (dummy package). In component main, is optional. Version 1:2.8.0-0ubuntu2 (edgy), package size 57 kB, installed size 112 kB
<Hobbsee> !info gtk2-engines edgy
<ubotu> gtk2-engines: theme engines for GTK+ 2.x. In component main, is optional. Version 1:2.8.0-0ubuntu2 (edgy), package size 310 kB, installed size 828 kB
<maltron> Hobbsee: yeah, I'd say so, but I'm a little uncomfortable installing it if it isn't automatic - is it likely to be buggy or untested... why not just install itself if it's needed?
<thomas___> Hobbsee: :( same problem
<Hobbsee> maltron: should be okay
<Hobbsee> thomas___: you couldnt use sudo apt-get remove gtk2-engines-clearlooks?
<douglas> any ideas aout the making the keyboard work?
<maltron> Hobbsee: thanks - I'll go ahead with it.  Are there generally any disadvantages from enabling backports?
<Jucato> maltron: it would actually be scarier if stuff were installed/upgraded without your knowledge right? :)
<Hobbsee> maltron: not really - the quality is the same as universe stuff
<thomas___> nope, talks about how gnome-themes and ubuntu-desktop depends on  a few things
<thomas___> gtk2-engines, gnome-orca, linux-headers
<Jucato> hm.. disadvantages from backports... there's one. you get more choices :P
<Nickay> hi
<Hobbsee> thomas___: ignore them for a bit - remove the gtk2-engines-clearlooks first
<Nickay> hi
<thomas___> heh, that's what happens when I try to remove
<douglas> hello, when my wife signs onto kde here space bar does not work. It works fine when I sign into my kde. What could be up??
<Hobbsee> thomas___: after doing that, install ubuntu-desktop
<Hobbsee> douglas: try moving her .kde/ and see if that changes anything?
<Hobbsee> hi Nickay
* Jucato focuses spotlight on Hobbsee...
<maltron> Hobbsee: yeah, but normally I click on fetch updates and it says status: upgradable; requested: upgrade"  This is the only package which actually needs me to change "no change" to "upgrade" before clicking "apply updates"
<Nickay> I would like to ask if there is lotus notes for Kubuntu?
<thomas___> I do believe novell recently released lotus notes for linux
<Hobbsee> maltron: weird.  it should be okay
<maltron> hobbsee: okay, I'm just paranoid I'm breaking my system.  It requires so much effort to recover when I do something really stupid sometimes it's better to reinstall from scratch!
<zezelle> thomas__:  salut ca va
<Hobbsee> maltron: heh.  it *should* be okay
<Nickay> Thomas__: So there isn't for kubuntu?
<maltron> Hobbsee: um, er, thanks!
<zezelle>  you inglish
<thomas___> Nickay: Well, kubuntu is linux. There isn't a package specifically for kubuntu that I know of, however
<thomas___> zezelle: American, VERY little french
<thomas___> n'est ca va pas
<thomas___> or someting
<zezelle> th ok sir welcome to me sir
<Nickay> thanks thomas__
<thomas___> Nickay: sure, if you poke around novel's website or google it I think it might pop up. Oh, actually it may be IBM
<zezelle> th thaks you sir
<thomas___> anyways, It's out ther
<thomas___> there*
<Infecto> mplayer: symbol lookup error: mplayer: undefined symbol: a52_resample
<Infecto> hello
<thomas___> Hobbsee: So, nothin', eh?
<zezelle> Infecto:  hello sir
<Infecto> ;] 
<MDCore> Hey all. I'm trying to switch from XP to Ubuntu and trying to keep my firefox profile: how do I get my profile across successfully ?
<Hobbsee> thomas___: i wonder.  try sudo apt-get remove --purge gtk2-engines-clearlooks gtk2-engines && sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<Hobbsee> thomas___: if you can pastebin that, and all that it outputs, that'd be useful
<Jucato> does anyone know which package installs the HTML/PHP/docbook/css contents for Quanta's Documentation tab?
<berkes> morning.
<berkes> i've been usnig my ATI card for ages now, previous, on mandrake (it was called that, back then) I had no probs with GL / 3D,
<berkes> but ever since I switched to (k)ubuntu it fails to run properly.
<berkes> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto tells me that I should not bother,
<berkes> The model number for your Radeon card is 8500 or above ....
<thomas___> Hobbsee: http://paste.uni.cc/10202
<berkes> mine is 7000. So any hints?
<Hobbsee> thomas___: want to pastebin apt-get -f install?
<Hobbsee> i'm not sure it'll do much though
<thomas___> Hobsee: http://paste.uni.cc/10203
<douglas> Hobbsee renaming .kde worked. So now how to I fix it without loosing all her other settings?
<zezelle> oui
<zezelle> salut reee
<DeadS0ul> any of you tried out krash yet?
<Hobbsee> douglas: trial and error - put some of the files back in, see if you have a problem, etc
<douglas> thanks
<Hobbsee> thomas___: grr.  so it is a packaging error.
<Hobbsee> thomas___: sudo dpkg -i --force-overwrite  /var/cache/apt/archives/gtk2-engines_1%3a2.8.0-0ubuntu2_i386.deb
<thomas___> alright, now throw down with a sudo apt-get upgrade?
<Hobbsee> thomas___: yep
<thomas___> Hobbsee: pure unfettered genius. You rock
<Hobbsee> thomas___: i'm about to fix said bug anyway :)
<Hobbsee> i hope
<thomas___> Oh, didn't know you were a dev
<thomas___> respect
<ajmitch> not just 'a' dev
<Lynoure> the dev? =)
<Jucato> the DEVil... :P
* Jucato hides from Hobbsee's sword/whip/whatever_she's_carrying_right_now
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Hobbsee> oh you painful package.
<thomas___> heh, that's what she... said..
* thomas___ watches too much "The Office"
<Jucato> Hobbsee: --divert all your anger and frustrations on that package. sudo make mince meat out of it :P
<Jucato> er.. I'm not supposed to run "make" w/ "sudo"...  :(
<Hobbsee> hehe
<llxcamxll> so whats this full upgrade gonna do for me
<Hobbsee> bug 59969
<Jucato> hmm... Ubugtu??
<llxcamxll> !fullupgrade
<Jucato> rawr...
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fullupgrade - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Hobbsee> obviously that plugin isnt on in here
<abattoir> llxcamxll: 'Full Upgrade' where? in adept?
<Jucato> Hobbsee: then why do we have Ubugtu here?
<abattoir> @time UTC
<Ubugtu> Current time in Etc/UTC: September 19 2006, 08:57:57
<abattoir> Jucato: for that :P
<Jucato> abattoir: aaah that one...
<Hobbsee> Jucato: for other things....
<abattoir> hehe, just kidding
<Hobbsee> oh that sucks.  mvo didtn fix the package hard enough
<Hobbsee> oh, wait
<Hobbsee> thomas___: can you run apt-cache policy gtk2-engines please?
<llxcamxll> yeah in adept man
<zezelle> Unknownkm
<Hobbsee> thomas___: gah.  known bug, fix is getting built.
<Jucato> Hobbsee: which gtk2-engine?
<Hobbsee> Jucato: the one that replaces all of them
<thomas___> Hobbsee: that's cool. In fact, I may have ran into another
<thomas___> but I ran a sudo apt-get install -f and things seem to be running again
<Jucato> llxcamxll: Full Upgrade in Adept = apt-get dist-upgrade; meaning it updates/installs stuff but might also remove packages when necessary
<Jucato> Hobbsee: oh... that on Edgy?
<llxcamxll> k
<Hobbsee> yes
<Jucato> aaaah oooh
<Hobbsee> gtk2-engines (1:2.8.0-0ubuntu2) edgy; urgency=low
<Hobbsee>   * updated Conflicts/Replaces to match reality (lp: #59969)
<Hobbsee>  -- Michael Vogt <michael.vogt@ubuntu.com>  Thu, 14 Sep 2006 18:29:18 +0200
<Hobbsee> it should be there
<Jucato> "to match reality"???
<Hobbsee> oh, wait, i'ts not even in the archive yet, apparently
<Hobbsee> but the source is here
<Hobbsee> say what?
<Hobbsee> Jucato: heh, yes.  codename for "i screwed it up"
<Jucato> lol
* Hobbsee goes to check a little closer
<Hobbsee> something's screwed up badly here
<zezelle> ree
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Hobbsee> he fixed it again
<Jucato> Hobbsee: I guess you'd notice by now that very few people here actually understand what you're saying/trying to do :P
<Hobbsee> right
<Hobbsee> i've FOUND THE SOLUTION!
<Tm_T> Hobbsee: yes, solution is, turn off capslock ;)
<Hobbsee> @lart Tm_T
* mode/#kubuntu [+o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<Jucato> lol
* mode/#kubuntu [-o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<Jucato> hah!
<Fade> 'morning
* mode/#kubuntu [+o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
* mode/#kubuntu [-o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<Jucato> he is soooo going to be puzzled :)
<thomas___> man this is taking forever
<thomas___> crazy
<zezelle> crazy no sir
<Fade> in the continuing saga of xemacs, it's still bjorked.
<Hobbsee> thomas___: indeed.
<Jucato> wb Tm_T :)
<zezelle> Fade: hello
<Fade> hello
<Hobbsee> Jucato: you want the translation?  see https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/edgy/+source/gtk2-engines/1:2.8.0-0ubuntu3 and https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/edgy/+source/gtk2-engines/+changelog
<michael159> hi, i'm a kubuntu newbie and just trying out the dapper live cd with my amd64x2 (3800+) processor. unfortunately "cat /proc/cpuinfo" says only 1000 MHz per core instead of the expected 2000
<michael159> can anybodz help?
<thomas___> michael159: cpu scaling
<thomas___> michael159: I gotta 1.6Ghz that scales down to 800 when it's not busy
<michael159> hm, thomas___ . i made a quick performance check with the distributed.net client (64-bit version) and its only half as fast as the 32-bit version under win2k :/
<thomas___> heh, I got nothin' else for ya then :D
<michael159> okay, thanks anyway :)
<harry> hey, is there an equivalent package for libxineextracodecs in breezy badger??
<Jucato> harry: afaik, no :(
<abattoir> harry: you want mp3 support in amarok?
<harry> #abattoir, yeap
<abattoir> harry: http://amarok.kde.org/wiki/MP3_on_Ubuntu_5.10
<harry> #abattoir, and divx, and all that stuff
<abattoir> harry: in kaffeine? try installing the appropriate gstreamer plugin
* abattoir forgets the nanme
<abattoir> *name
<thomas___> Hobbsee: Looks like we're in the clear. Gonna give'r a reboot. See if she holds up
<Hobbsee> thomas___: nice :)
<thomas___> thanks for your help, I really appreciate it
<abattoir> harry: search for gstreamer(or just gst) in adept, and look at the descriptions, and install the package that you need.
<Jucato> abattoir: btw, the RestrictedFormats page do have instructions for Kubuntu Breezy
<harry> ok ok   thanks guys  let me take a look around
<Jucato> Kubuntu Edgy Knot 3 shots (features new USplash, Login Screen, KSplash, and new color scheme): http://jucato.multiply.com/photos/album/24
<rockprincess> hi
<rockprincess> does anyone know if there are any viruses for kubuntu?
<JohnFlux> rockprincess: not really
<JohnFlux> rockprincess: google for linux viruses
<rockprincess> JohnFlux: I did...and it said "No viruses for Ubuntu"...
<rockprincess> i just wanted to make sure that i'm on the safe side :D
<MDCore> Kubuntu == Ubuntu + a K... I mean Ubuntu + KDE
<rockprincess> that's why I moved from windows to kubuntu....
<rockprincess> MDCore: yeah I know ;)
<JohnFlux> rockprincess: i said linux, not ubuntu :P
<rockprincess> Is it adviseable though to have an Anti-Virus software?
<JohnFlux> rockprincess: i don't think many people do
<MDCore> linux/unix is less susceptible to viruses for a few reasons:
<MDCore> 1 - most people don't run as root ala windows
<MDCore> 2 - it's not nearly as popular as windows
<rockprincess> MDCore: true, I understand your reasons......
<MDCore> To properly answer your question though... (sorry)
<MDCore> Rather have increased security than less.
<paul____> I've been (trying) to use kmail and kontact for the last few weeks, but I'm having problems
<paul____> I'm using an IMAPS server
<paul____> and it seems that there could be problems
<paul____> anyone got any hints/suggestions?
<rockprincess> what are the problems? maybe I can help?
<paul____> sorry - was on phone
<paul____> right - issues are that sometimes it will not startup at all
<paul____> you have to go kill all the imap connections
<paul____> and then restart
<paul____> and then after use for a few minutes
<paul____> it goes and dies on me - it hangs on a connection
<paul____> doesn't happen on POP3, just IMAp
<rockprincess> maybe it's your Imap server?
<paul____> nope - been using it for 2 years with various other clients
<paul____> been using kmail for a few weeks
<paul____> no problems with other clients
<paul____> any ideas?
<rockprincess> hmm i see
<rockprincess> no ideas, mate...sorry!
<paul____> ok thx
<paul____> I'm really stuck on this one because kmail has egroupware support
<paul____> sorry - kontact does
<paul____> and it would be really helpful for it to work properly (without needing to be restarted every few minutes) with imap
<fat_basterd21> what up ppls
<fat_basterd21> can you put kubuntu on a usb hdd
<copter> it was easy to done on Hoary so probably it is still possible on Dapper
<fat_basterd21> IS ANY1 LISTENING
<fat_basterd21> WHA
<fat_basterd21> t
<kubuntu501> osten
<wiesel> sueden
<osten> Hey
<kubuntu501> heey
<lecci> hi
<mad_man> No excellent soul is exempt from a mixture of madness
<lecci> i wont install coWPAtty and i istall openssl but make an error... someone can help me?
<mad_man> A good supervisor can step on your toes without messing up your shine
<mad_man> f u cn rd ths, u r prbbly a lsy spllr
<Jucato> mad_man: please try not to spam the channel. thanks
<mad_man> not spam just fun
<Jucato> just try not to over do it :)
<mad_man> no one was talking just throing some tid-bits out there :-)
<Jucato> <mad_man> f u cn rd ths, u r prbbly a lsy spllr <--- tell that to Motorola :P
<mad_man> lol
<mad_man> Jucato: me is older person, late start, here spam comes in a can. is there channels where it's just open talking ?
<Jucato> mad_man: something like #kubuntu-offtopic
<Jucato> spam is too salty :P
<CroX> I really cannot get the "third level" characters of my keyboard to work.. Anyone care to help me out?
<CroX> ALT+<number> just acts as macros. Like, in Konversation, it switches tabs.
<CroX> And coding PHP without is dollar sign is hard, to say the least. :P
<Zakalwe_> I'm getting this error today on an apt-get dist-upgrade -u on Edgy.   Setting up kdelibs-data (3.5.4-0ubuntu14) ... Failed to write hash table
<Zakalwe_> Any Ideas?
<MetaMorfoziS> hi all
<jihi_labtop> so ^
<SillyZ> mm good morning
<CroX> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<SillyZ> ubotu: I have a ATI 9200, installed Kubuntu on it, and it configured everything correctly on a default installation
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about I have a ATI 9200, installed Kubuntu on it, and it configured everything correctly on a default installation - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<SillyZ> ah ubotu is a bot... heheheh
<_powermac> sorry, no idea.
<Skrot> Anyone now how to get video (with xv) on multiple monitors at the same time (running dual head clone view mode)?
<_powermac> i still have a problem with perl/TK
<_powermac> wow, sounds too complicated for me!
<_powermac> any perl/TK experts?
<octan> how do i grab a file with wget ?
<octan> wget -r url/filename ?
<_powermac> ok, anyone ever install Mapivi?
<gupta> I can't play this video: http://www.plasticlogic.com/downloads/800x600%20A5%20100ppi.wmv - w32codecs are installed.
<gupta> btw thats a pretty nice eink vidoe ;)
<abattoir> gupta: plays for me
<_powermac> what program do you use?
<gupta> mplayer
<abattoir> kaffeine?
<gupta> ok I'll try with kaffeine
<gupta> how's the video btw :D
<_powermac> isn;t there a real player for linux?
<_powermac> helix player?
<octan> how do i set up a crond job at 6pm ?
<abattoir> gupta: its 11 sec. ?
<_powermac> i think there is a GUI control panerl for chron too
<gupta> octan: try kcron
<octan> no.. i need a cli command
<_powermac> ah
<crexpo_> espaol?
<abattoir> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<abattoir> crexpo_: ^^^
<crexpo_> ok sir
<ootput> hi guys, is there a way to change themes/colorschemes for kde apps when not running in a kde-environment?
<ootput> say, from ubuntu?
<gupta> kcontrol?
<ootput> also, i'm interested in changing the iconset to the tango set on kde-look
<abattoir> ootput: you can manually replace the files...
<ootput> abattoir: there's no way to view and select themes?
<nictsa> hi to all , any help with knetworkmanager?
<abattoir> ootput: but i think it wont be easy
<ootput> gupta: i don't have kde-desktop (or whatever the name of the meta-package is)
<ootput> mayank?
<abattoir> ootput: i'm not aware of one... other than installing kcontrol(which pulls down almost all of kde)
<frojnd> When I try to install macromedia flashplayer it announce an error: Your architecture, \'x86_64\', is not supported by the Macromedia Flash Player installer. Can someone help me install this plugin
<abattoir> frojnd: are you on an amd 64 machine w/ an amd64 install of kubuntu?
<ootput> frojnd: have you had any luck with a chroot install?
<frojnd> yjes
<frojnd> amd 64
<frojnd> kubuntu
<NeoSaki> frojnd: get a 32-bit version of Firefox
<frojnd> hm
<abattoir> frojnd: well, then there is no Adobe Flash for 64-bit
<frojnd> aha
<NeoSaki> abattoir: i use flash
<abattoir> frojnd: either do as NeoSaki says, or setup a chroot...
<frojnd> how can I install 32-bit version for mozilla
<NeoSaki> frojnd: do you specifically want mozilla or just firefox
<abattoir> NeoSaki: well, there is no Adobe Flash for 64-bit, i guess you are using a 32-bit plugin :)
<frojnd> firefox
<NeoSaki> and either way, adept/synaptic should have it
<CroX> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<frojnd> NeoSaki adept/synaptec is a directory?
<frojnd> I am asking if there is a way to install 32-bit throuh apt
<NeoSaki> frojnd: adept and synaptic are a gui for apt-get
<frojnd> aha
<tekeo___> !mp3 tekeo___
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mp3 tekeo___ - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
* NeoSaki prefers using  them when in a gui
<frojnd> and I am searching for synaptec?
<abattoir> !mp3 > tekeo___
<NeoSaki> frojnd: k-menu -> system -> adept
<NeoSaki> and search for firefox
<SillyZ> q: whats one of the 'better' mp3 players for linux beyond xmms? need graphic eq functions and hopefully something that has some audio enhancement capabilities
<SillyZ> running kubuntu of course
<abattoir> SillyZ: amarok..?
<abattoir> !amarok
<NeoSaki> SillyZ: amaroK
<Martijn81> I have a stupid question, sort of.... kmail lists an email in the send folder with sender as my main account while i've send it with my second. Isn't this strange?
<abattoir> SillyZ: its already installed Kmenu->Multimedia->Amarok
<SillyZ> amarok... ok ill give it a shot
<NeoSaki> hey Jucato
<Jucato> hi :)
<abattoir> SillyZ: you might want to upgrade to the latest version though
<SillyZ> hmmm dosent have the 'crunch' that xmms has.... seems a bit 'toned' down ( yes Ive set the eq )
<SillyZ> hmmm if i crank everything to max audio, system audio and audio levels in amarok, now i can almost get the volume level i like
<SillyZ> it is much nicer than xmms tho ill say that
<frojnd> I've installed firefox with adept; where is now firefox ?
<NeoSaki> kmenu -> internet -> firefox
<NeoSaki> then just get the firefox plugin for Flash
<frojnd> NeoSaki, I've allready cheked there but it's not there :S
<frojnd> I got the same problem with kmplayer
<NeoSaki> frojnd: whatchu mean?
<frojnd> whe I go to Kmenu ->internet there is no firefox icon :S
<Jucato> frojnd: type this in Konsole to update the K Menu: kbuildsycoca --incremental (ignore the error messages) then check your menu again
<Jucato> frojnd: btw, Ubuntu doesn't use the official Firefox icon. it's a customized icon
<frojnd> Jucato tnx ;)
<frojnd> where did u pick that command
<Jucato> frojnd: from someone else :)
<frojnd> :)
<frojnd> linp2linp
<SillyZ> now there was one application under g-ubuntu that I noticed was prebuilt, but under k-ubuntu, it does not seem to be available.... is there anyway of manually installing this package???
<Jucato> SillyZ: what app is that?
<benji> man...I am ready to break something...oh wait it's already broke...
<SillyZ> antennavis
<benji> I can't access anything from my source.list from apt-get or adept
<benji> again
<benji> I have tried everything
<xwolf-> SillyZ go to adept and look for the package.
<Jucato> SillyZ: it's in the repositories
<Jucato> !antennavis
<ubotu> antennavis: antenna visualization software. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.2-5ubuntu1 (dapper), package size 50 kB, installed size 280 kB
<benji> apt-get is trying to connect to archive.ubuntu.com at ip address 1.0.0.0...now that doesn't sound right....when I ping it, it says ip 195.248.90.23
<benji> anyone got any ideas?
<NeoSaki> ummm >_>
<NeoSaki> sounds like a screw up in your hosts
<SillyZ> theres a 0.3 version but I found a 0.25 version, ill see if I can get that to install (antennavis)
<benji> I checked the nameservers in the /etc/resolve.conf
<SillyZ> kewl 0.2.5 runs.... woohoo! now to find 0.3
<SillyZ> ,dsc is debin source correct?
<xwolf-> benji consider getting a fresh sources.list file..
<benji> yeah...did that, twice
<benji> replaced it twice already
<benji> no difference
<benji> I'm wondering about this host file in etc
<benji> if maybe I should try something there
<xwolf-> hm. so it is rerouting the repos to 1.0.0.0 then... yeah, probably hosts file
<benji> should I just add my router ip there?
<SillyZ> I think we got it ... found a 0.3-2 version of antennavis ... thanks yall
<benji> so does anyone know what I might want to add to this hosts file?
<benji> it has the 127.0.0.1	localhost thing going on....
<benji> but nothing else
<benji> I mean I guess I could add the archive.ubuntu.com there witht he current ip address
<benji> but that would just be a temporary workaround....
<tekeo___> hello I want to install cedega and I'm trying to do so from a .deb file so I do sudo dpkg -i cedega.deb however I get this error:
<tekeo___> Unpacking cedega (from cedega_5.1_i386.deb) ...
<tekeo___> dpkg: dependency problems prevent configuration of cedega:
<tekeo___>  cedega depends on xlibs (>> 4.1.0); however:
<tekeo___>   Package xlibs is not installed.
<tekeo___> dpkg: error processing cedega (--install):
<tekeo___>  dependency problems - leaving unconfigured
<tekeo___> Errors were encountered while processing:
<tekeo___>  cedega
<NeoSaki> tekeo___: Simple, install xlibs
<SillyZ> ok using dpkg whats the command to uninstall ?
<tekeo___> cannot find the package
<SillyZ> --remove?
<tekeo___> I find xlibs-dev though
<NeoSaki> use it
<tekeo___> NeoSaki: still doesn't work
<NeoSaki> what version of xlibs, tekeo___?
<NeoSaki> or google for xlibs, download source, configure and compile
<NeoSaki> ^^
<tekeo___> NeoSaki: 7.0.0
<tekeo___> NeoSaki: when I do sudo apt-get install xlibs I get this:
<tekeo___> However the following packages replace it:
<tekeo___>   libxft1 xkeyboard-config
<ruffy> hey all
<ruffy> i have a bit of a problem
<tekeo___> NeoSaki should I install xkeyboard-config?
<ruffy> i set up kubuntu
<ruffy> through alternate install cd
<ruffy> but i dont seem to have any root account
<benji> get used to it
<benji> there is no root in kubuntu
<ruffy> su asks for a password, but doesn't accept anything
<benji> sudo this and sudo that
<ruffy> yeah
<ruffy> well how do i setup the sudo password
<ruffy> ?
<xwolf-> tekeo___ i've seen somewhere this xlibs package isn't that important. i downloaded a dummy package and installed it just to get a green light for cedega
<xwolf-> but i still couldn't install anything with cedega :P
<powermac_> sudo -s
<benji> I have no clue....you were never asked for a password during the install
<benji> ?
<powermac_> will put you into root permanently in konsole
<ruffy> only for an account password
<benji> and that one won't work?
<benji> yeah, sudo -s
<benji> a good trick
<ruffy> alright
<ruffy> i'll try it
<powermac_> so dothis: sudo -s
<powermac_> in ckonsole
<ruffy> nope
<powermac_> then it asks for your password
<ruffy> asks for a password
<ruffy> which i dont have
<powermac_> right, so put it in
<ruffy> oh
<ruffy> wait
<ruffy> it worked
<ruffy> k thanks
<powermac_> did you install the system?
<powermac_> then you have a password
<powermac_> ok, if you want to move things in a GUI,
<powermac_> now type "konqueror"
<powermac_> and konquerer will open with root priveledges
<benji> good tip...can I make an alias or script to open konqueror as root?
<powermac_> hmm
<galorin> I'm looking for a way that I can have kdm automatically start 2 sessions, and log them both in automatically as different users.
<powermac_> perhaps in the k menu someplace
<benji> I kind of believe that a gui should be just that...haha
<powermac_> maybe in the "run a command"
<benji> they should add a file manage as root thing in kubuntu
<powermac_> actually, you can creat another user
<powermac_> which logs in as root
<powermac_> in a GUI
<powermac_> i read how to do that someplace
<powermac_> search for "GUI root user kubuntu" or something like that
<benji> I like how in mepis you right click some root privleged file and it has the option 'edit as root', or 'rn as root'
<benji> or is that another distro
<benji> can't recall
<powermac_> you have to modify a config file someplace
<powermac_> well, konqueror also has an "execute a command" option nder the "tools" menu
<benji> great...now I can't even ping archive.ubuntu.com
<powermac_> contro+E
<powermac_> control+E
<powermac_> or keep 2 konqueror window open, 1 as root, the other as normal
<benji> something really screwy is happening with my dns resolve...
<benji> I wish I was smart enough to fix it
<xwolf-> to open konqueror as root, alt f2 -> kdesu konqueror
<powermac_> wehre to put that comand?
<benji> sometimes the archive.ubuntu.com will ping and sometimes it won't
<ruffy> hey again'
<ruffy> whats the address for cups?
<ruffy> to setup my printer
<benji> the address for cups?
<ruffy> yeah
<benji> set it up with add programs
<ruffy> it's like anb IP
<benji> adept
<ruffy> to access my printer
<ruffy> adept?
<benji> oh...
<ruffy> apt?
<benji> I have no idea about that
<benji> sorry
<ruffy> oh
<ruffy> well
<ruffy> then how do i turn on hplips?
<benji> is it a network printer or something?
<ruffy> it's not accessing hp setup command
<fignew> ruffy: from the command line?
<ruffy> yeah
<benji> hey, does this happen to anyone else, when you click on an icon on menu app, it pretends like it is busy opening and then just disappears and never opens???  how bizarre....
<MuJ> what are you trying to launch?
<benji> it's done it with several apps
<benji> adept
<benji> wireless assistant
<benji> firefox
<xwolf-> benji the icon bounces for 30 seconds, then it stops. but the program still opens (or keeps trying to)
<powermac_> for me it happened on gimp
<benji> nah, it bounces for that long and then just goes away
<MuJ> maybe you should try to launch them from konsole and see what if there's some errors
<benji> good idea
<powermac_> but i then went to adept and saw it wasnt installed!
<MuJ> adept is wierd.. use apt-get ;P
<bobbin> or apititude
<benji> well, I opened from the konsole and it worked...
<benji> but it did say X Error: BadDevice, invalid or uninitialized input device 166 first off
<bobbin> i mean aptititude :-)
<benji> don't know what that means
<bobbin> aptitude, excuse me
<MuJ> benji: it's not important
<benji> I hope the next kubuntu release is better...
<benji> this one has given me headaches
<zorglu_> !baddevice
<ubotu> baddevice is If you are getting errors similar to this: X Error: BadDevice, invalid or uninitialized input device 168  Then please read this page: http://www.linuxfordummies.org/index.php?topic=579.0
<zorglu_> benji: it was for you :)
<benji> I'll read it
<zorglu_> benji: the next one will be better and you will be more used to the linux way :) so better all around :)
<benji> yeah, true...
<MuJ> I bet efty will give lots of headaches when it's released
<benji> now if I could just use apt-get....
<zorglu_> benji: what is the trouble with apt-get
<MuJ> apt-cache search package, apt-get install package
<benji> why oh why does it think every repository source is 1.0.0.0?????
<benji> and connection times out
<MuJ> O_o
<benji> replaced the sources.list already
<benji> got rid of ip6
<MuJ> did you run apt-get update?
<zorglu_> benji: explain it in more details please :)
<benji> checked my resolve list name servers
<benji> okay...
<zorglu_> benji: what do you do and what does it do you dont like :)
<benji> I run apt-get update and it says....
<benji> 0% connenting archive.ubuntu.com
<benji> (1.0.0.0)
<benji> and the connection times out
<zorglu_> can you cut past the output of apt-get ?
<benji> hold on
* zorglu_ braces himself :)
<MuJ> your resolv is fudged up
<powermac_> know anything about perl/TK?
<powermac_> i'm trying to use MApivi, a picture viewer
<zorglu_> powermac_: i guess the dedicated channel for this has a lot more people knowing stuff about it :)
<powermac_> wehre is that?
<zorglu_> powermac_: #tcl seems a good place for that :)
<powermac_> ok, i'll try. thanks.
<benji> well, i can't highlite to copy for some reson....
<zorglu_> benji:  to learn how to cut/paste is a first step in getting efficient help :)
<benji> but it says [connecting to nz.archive.ubuntu.co, {1.0.0.0)
<zorglu_> !cut
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cut - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<benji> I'm telling you it won't copy
<zorglu_> let see if the bot got a page on this :)
<marcus_> Is the 27 kernel unbroken does anybody know?
<xwolf-> well, i've just downloaded it. but haven't restarted yet :)
<benji> eventually it says Could not connect to archive.ubuntu.com:80 (1.0.0.0), connection timed out
<xwolf-> if it's broken, somebody ought to say it right now :P
<marcus_> thats why i asked :)
<MuJ> that ip is wroonng!
<benji> yeah...I reckon so
<Tm_T> MuJ: you're wrong ip
* Tm_T hides
* MuJ kicks Tm_T 
<benji> when I ping it I get 195.248.90.23
<benji> all my internet works except when it comes to apt-get or adept
<zorglu_> what about web browsing
<benji> yep, no prob
<zorglu_> and btw fix the cut/past thing :)
<benji> I', doing msn, chat, web browsing
<benji> cut is working now...
<zorglu_> ok do 'telnet archive.ubuntu.com 80' and cut/past the result
<benji> sometimes it won't highlight for some reason
<zorglu_> hehe :)
<zorglu_> there is a doc to learn how to do that
<benji> okay, hold on
<marcus_> anybody have a guess why fglrx-ati has problems with radeon express cards?
<benji> telnet connected
<marcus_> sure doesn't like the one in my toshiba. :)
<zorglu_> hehe benji you really dont like cut/paste :)
<marcus_> oh yeah and I would like to install linux on my fujitsu. Any way to do this lacking an external cd?
<benji> I'll try to improve in that area
<zorglu_> ok i have to go, but cut/paste is important for us because we need to know exactly what is going on :) thing which seems unimportant to you may be very important for us to help you :)
<benji> okay wierd...I just exited telnet and tried spt-get update...
<zorglu_> there is a whole book indexed on the ubuntu web site to learn how to do common thing
<benji> and it started working
<zorglu_> hehehe :)
<NeoSaki> oh the fun of compiling a linux kernel
<NeoSaki> >_>
<zorglu_> cool :)
<benji> yeah...but it seems like a bug in konsole
<benji> that sometimes it just randomly won't highlight
<zorglu_> benji: either you are the only one getting the bug or you simply dont know yet how to use it :)
<benji> left click and drag over text to select....
<benji> sometimes it works...sometimes not
<benji> in konsole
<benji> anyway, I think I still will have to fix something....sometimes I am able to ping the archives and then a second later, I'm not...
<benji> after this should I run apt-get upgrade?
<tony_> hello :)
<benji> linux reminds me of DOS...so much typing....
<tony_> i was wondring, i just installed ubuntu server , so now i have daulboot using grub, i was wondring , how can i remove the server and grub , and returning my system to single boot?
<NeoSaki> tony: how did you install grub, to the MBA or to the /boot/ portion?
<tony_> i have single harddrive, partitioned in two ext3 and swap .. so i installed the server on second partition
<tony_> so i guess is MBA ????
<tony_> :|
<zorglu_> tony_: simply put the grub timer to a very short delay ?
<zorglu_> like you got the partition you want to boot 1 sec after grub start, would that be good ?
<tony_> if i don't do anything , grub is  loading shell
<tony_> how can i do that ??
<tony_> just wondring
<zorglu_> there is a timeout variable in /boot/grub/menu.lst
<tony_> if i delete the second partition , would that get me back to single boot ?
<zorglu_> timeout         10
<arienh4> hmm, this is the 3rd time i'm asking, but KPersonalizer keeps starting
<zorglu_> something like that
<benji> hmmm....I wonder how much of my precious bandwidth this apt-get update is using....
<arienh4> i tried 2 workarounds
<zorglu_> tony_: and you got the default vraiable which determine which partiion is started by default
<zorglu_> tony_: something like "default         0"
<zorglu_> tony_: with those 2 variables you could reach your goal i think, if i understand what you want :)
<zorglu_> ok now see ya. and have fun :)
<arienh4> there was a workaround for the startup scirpt i didn't try, but i can't find it anymore
<benji> you can go into grub command line as well, I did it once...
<benji> and choose the partition I wanted
<tony_> well, default is set to 0 and timeout set to 3.. do i have to remove # signe
<rod> hi, can anyone help with getting Xgl working with Dapper?  I'm trying to install the compiz-kde package but get a problem with dependencies?
<jatos> wheres the best place to get help compilikng glibc?
<NeoSaki> jatos: what seems to be the problem?
<copter_> arienh4 : you still have problems with KPersonalizer poping all the time?
<jatos> http://www.jatos.co.uk/jamie/page.php?page=8
<arienh4> yup
<jatos> I get that error when trying to compile it
<copter_> arienh4 : ok wait
<jatos> whilst I am compiling it on kubuntu, I am chroot'ed into an LFS temp env
<copter_> arienh4 : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=231432
<copter_> arienh4 : had the same problem couple of days ago
<arienh4> that didn't work for me...
<rod> hi, can anyone help with getting Xgl working with Dapper?  I'm trying to install the compiz-kde package but get a problem with dependencies?
<copter_> wow. it worked like a charm for me
<arienh4> because the file is empty
<copter_> maybe you edited wrong file
<copter_> yes
<copter_> create it
<copter_> and add 2 lines
<copter_> [General] 
<copter_> FirstLogin=false
<tekeo___> I want to install a newer version of cedega and need to remove the old one however it doesn't work when I do: sudo dpkg -r cedega.deb I get this message: dpkg: you must specify packages by their own names, not by quoting the names of the files they come in. Anyone know how to uninstall it?
<Tm_T> tekeo___: sudo dpkg -r cedega
<Tm_T> if you remove, you don't name the package but the app
<copter_> sudo apt-get remove cedega
<copter_> afaik dpkg accepts only files, not name
<Admiral_Chicago> rod, i got it to work on Edgy
<Admiral_Chicago> try asking in #ubuntu-xgl
<rod> ok, thanks a lot Admiral_Chicago!
<benji> haha, so finally, the apt-get update finished succesfully...and the first thing I did after was:
<benji> ping archive.ubuntu.com
<benji> PING archive.ubuntu.com (1.0.0.0) 56(84) bytes of data.
<benji> stalled out
<jeisma> can someone help mewit kubuntu?
<jeisma> anyone?
<benji> well, I am a newbie as they say, but tell me the prob
<benji> maybe I have come accross it
<Jucato> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<NeoSaki> jeisma: don't ask for help, ask a question
<jeisma> i want to run firefox
<jeisma> i downloaded it
<Admiral_Chicago> jeisma, i can try
<jeisma> and it just opens the file?
<jeisma> rather than running it
<Jucato> hm... "don't ask to ask, just ask.. :)"
<jeisma> to install
<vge> or get it from apt-get
<Admiral_Chicago> jeisma, no
<NeoSaki> jeisma: kmenu -> system -> adept
<Jucato> jeisma: you can try installing it from the repositories to make your life easier :)
<Admiral_Chicago> open up a terminal and type "sudo apt-get install firefox"
<jeisma> i trried using adept
<jeisma> ah ok
<arienh4> i'm wondering, what would happen if you install the kde package itself?
<NeoSaki> man...compiling the modules for the kernel is taking longer than compiling the kernel itself
<warnet> aloo
<Jucato> arienh4: which kde package?
<benji> well, whenever I try to install .deb packages, I can never find the application afterwards
<yudis> aloo
<benji> anyway, I gotta get to sleep...thanks for all the advice guys
<Jucato> benji: if it installed properly, it should (emphasis on should) be added automatically to the K Menu. But sometimes it doesn't
<benji> hmmm.....
<Jucato> benji: if that happens, you can type in "kbuildsycoca --incremental" in Konsole (ignore error messages)
<benji> yeah, it didn't on the two I tried
<benji> oh, okay...
<Jucato> benji: it might also be the case that the apps weren't really meant to have K Menu entries
<jeisma> i typed in sudo apt-get install firefox but it didnt find it?
<jeisma> its in my home folder
<arienh4> Jucato: THE kde package
<Jucato> jeisma: most probably, you don't have the necessary repositories enabled
<Jucato> !kde
<ubotu> KDE (http://kde.org) is the K Desktop Environment. To install from Ubuntu: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop, or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE for other ways to get KDE
<Jucato> hm..
<arienh4> i think it just installs much
<jeisma> how do i get the necessary respositories enabled?
<NeoSaki> Jucato: or he/she hasn't updated
<Jucato> arienh4: yes. it installs almost everything :)
<arienh4> by the way, how do you change the partitons?
<NeoSaki> jeisma: try sudo apt-get update
<NeoSaki> jeisma: then try sudo apt-get install firefox
<Jucato> NeoSaki: if the repositories aren't enabled,  it makes no sense to update :)
<NeoSaki> w00t down to the /driver/"s" compiling
<Jucato> jeisma: launch Adept (from K Menu > System)
<NeoSaki> Jucato: BUT if they were enabled, just hadn't updated the list, he wouldn't be able to install/find it
<Jucato> NeoSaki: ah you mean updating AFTER enabling. that's different from just plain updating :)
<arienh4> by the way, how do you change the partitons?
<jeisma> it says its being referred to from another pakage? and has no installation candidate
<okto> hi..does amarok (really) depends on libgtk2?
<jeisma> ok i have adept open
<Jucato> jeisma: in the Adept menu at the top, select "Manage Repositories"
<NeoSaki> drivers/usb
<jeisma> done
<Jucato> make sure that the "main" repositories are enabled (except the one with dapper-backports, unless you want that, too)
<okto> isnt libgtk for gnome? and amarok is a pure KDE app?
<NeoSaki> meh, enable them all and let god sort it out ;)
<NeoSaki> gtk isn't for anything
<Jucato> NeoSaki: gtk is for GTK apps.
<Admiral_Chicago> jeisma, really?
<NeoSaki> Jucato: I ment in specific for desktop
<Admiral_Chicago> !firefox
<ubotu> firefox is the default web-browser on Ubuntu. To install the latest version, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion Installing plugins: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxPlugins
<Tm_T> NeoSaki: well, amarok might need libgtk for ipod support etc
<NeoSaki> it all depends on who programs it with what
<NeoSaki> xD
<okto> yes ...but does amarok depends on it? isnt amarok is a pure KDE app?
<tony_> hello again . .
<tony_> :)
<Admiral_Chicago> thats not it...
<Jucato> Tm_T speaketh, Jucato listeneth...
<Tm_T> okto: yes
<Admiral_Chicago> !info firefox
<ubotu> firefox: lightweight web browser based on Mozilla. In component main, is optional. Version 1.5.dfsg+1.5.0.5-0ubuntu6.06.1 (dapper), package size 7730 kB, installed size 22912 kB
<Admiral_Chicago> jeisma, to add extra repos...
<Tm_T> okto: if I define "pure" same way that you do
<tony_> ok.. need to remove my second ubuntu that i installed on same harddrive .. :) .. i have ubuntu desktop and server on single HD with two partition :)
<Admiral_Chicago> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories
<okto> Tm_T: but i do need libgtk to have amarok then?
<Admiral_Chicago> jeisma, i think that link should help
<jeisma> ok i enabled the ones that said main
<Tm_T> okto: not amarok itself, but maybe for some functionality to amarok
<jeisma> now what?
<Tm_T> okto: what's exactly your point?
<Jucato> jeisma: click on Apply (at the bottom) then Fetch Updates (at the top)
<Admiral_Chicago> try it again
<okto> Tm_T: ok..i guess you right about ipod..i just want to get rid of libgtk...but when uninstall it also remove amarok...:(
<^rob^> hello
<Admiral_Chicago> Jucato, is the package mozilla-firefox?
<Admiral_Chicago> not sure
<Tm_T> okto: yes, amarok uses gtkpod to ipod support
<Jucato> Admiral_Chicago: no. just firefox
<^rob^> what distro is kubuntu 6.06.1 - dapper or breezy ??
<Admiral_Chicago> i have to go to class
<Tm_T> okto: and gtkpod needs libgtk
<^rob^> i downloaded an iso - desktop.
<Admiral_Chicago> ^rob^, dapper
<^rob^> ty
<NeoSaki> okto: why do you need to get rid of libgtk
<jeisma> now what?
<Admiral_Chicago> Jucato, that's what i thought, i have class now thanks
<Jucato> jeisma: try looking for firefox and installing it
<Jucato> in Adept
<okto> Tm_T: to have "pure" kde..:)
<man> hi
<okto> NeoSaki:  to have "pure" kde..:)
<NeoSaki> okto: there is no "pure" kde
<tony_> how do i remove daul boot ?? ubuntu server / ubuntu desktop ???
<Jucato> heh.. purist :)
<man> my keyboar dont works in my kubunto....does anybody knows ????
<NeoSaki> man: what type of keyboard?
<man> my keyboar dont works in my kubunto....does anybody knows ????
<Tm_T> okto: there's no such thing
<Tm_T> okto: unless you have only kdecore
<okto> Jucato: just try..:) i dont think you can in (k)ubuntu then..)
<Jucato> okto: yes. better remove Ubuntu, because  it isn't pure KDE :P
<jeisma> do i need o install all of those firefox stuff?
<NeoSaki> jeisma: no
<NeoSaki> jeisma: just firefox
<Jucato> jeisma: just right-click on the one that says plain "firefox"
<okto> Tm_T: the only kde app that got remove along with libgtk is only amarok, in my case
<Jucato> okto: app-install-data is also a GNOME thing that Adept depends on, AFAIK
<jeisma> i requested to install.. now what?
<okto> Jucato: i dont have app-install-date anymore..also kubuntu-desktop
<tony_> click on apply changes
<Jucato> jeisma: now click on "Preview Changes" to double check that nothing will be rmoved, then on Apply Changes
<okto> Jucato: adept gone too
<Tm_T> okto: yes, but libgtk isn't only "non-kde" thing there
<jeisma> can you rin AIM on kubuntu?
<jeisma> run*
<Jucato> okto: but seriously, I just don't get this "pure KDE" thing... Don't get me wrong, I love KDE extremely. I just don't get the reason why one would have to do that...
<Jucato> oh well, different strokes for different brushes
<Tm_T> jeisma: you have kopete
<tony_> kopete is very cool
<tony_> :)
<jeisma> is that the smae thing as AIM?
<tony_> yes
<jeisma> you can talk to AIM?
<tony_> allows you to connect to different protocol as well
<Jucato> jeisma:Kopete is a multi-protocal IM client: Yahoo, MSN, AIM, Jabber
<Tm_T> jeisma: well, you can use it for aim and msn and yahoo and jabber and...
<jeisma> ah ok
<Tm_T> tony_: it is
<Tm_T> very
<tony_> :|
<tony_> cool
<tony_> :P
<okto> Jucato: no offence..just trying to...maybe next experiment i try to get pure GTK...now that would be easy..:)
<tony_> ok , now to my big problme
<tony_> :(
<Jucato> okto: heh, that speaks a lot to me :P
<frojnd> what's the command if u wanna check how much space do u have on your hd
<tony_> need to remove ubuntu server from my system , back to single boot
<Jucato> frojnd: df -h
<frojnd> tnx
<okto> Jucato: of course...;)
<man> my keyboard doesnt work in my kubunto....does anybody knows ????
<Jucato> okto: here' what you might want to try to get a pure KDE, or at least as pure as it can be in Kubuntu: server (minimal) install using the Alternate Install CD + x-window-system-core + kde-core
<Jucato> or replace "kde-core" with "kde"
<Jucato> s/here'/here's
<ep> Is it safe to remove some of the older kernels showing up in Grub?
<okto> Jucato: ok, i try that, i went from minimal, xorg and kubuntu-desktop...i then remove kubuntu-desktop and peel it off one by one but stuck with amarok since it needs libgtk
<JohnFlux> is there a meta package to install gcc, automake etc
<Jucato> okto: well, that's one way. but installing kde-core or kde would make you work from the ground up, adding packages rather than removing
<Jucato> JohnFlux: build-essential
<jeisma> is there a way to speed up startup?
<flavioribeiro> when ive upgraded my pc, my keyboard stopped...anyone knows why?
<Jucato> JohnFlux: but I don't think automake is included
<okto> Jucato: hmm..do you think that would make any diffirence with amarok (and its ipod support)?
<Jucato> okto: not really sure on that
<jvff> Hello
<JohnFlux> Jucato: thanks for the help
<flavioribeiro> after the sudo apt-get upgrade, my pc doesnt detect keyboard anymore.. any1 know why?
<okto> Jucato: Ok..thanks anyway
<jvff> Does Kubuntu (for x86-64) have the kernel sources and dev tools?
<erik_> hi all
<Sanne> jvff: think so, you can check on packages.ubuntu.com for packages and architectures
<jvff> ok
<jvff> thanks
<erik_> i got 1 simple question: how do i update the whole system? (like windows update)
<ep>  I have both  kernels 2.6.15-26.47-k7 and 2.6.15-26.48-k7 installed.  This seems a little redundant to me. When I mark the ".47" one for removal in synaptic is shows up red highlighted instead of blue.  Am I screwing up?
<erik_> and how do i get adept to see package from the internet, and not just local packages
<Jucato> erik_: if there are updates available, you will receive a notification icon on your system tray
<MenZa> erik_: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<MenZa> (for the first)
<horizon> hey there
<MenZa> hi'
<horizon> may name is ufuk fromistanbul
<jeisma> how come firefox failed to install the flash/real player plugins?
<horizon> i would like to know if someone knows what happened to kubuntu dvd download links? all are gone!!
<Jucato> jeisma: installing the flash/real player plugins using Firefox doesn't work like in Windows
<jeisma> so how do i need to do it?
<Jucato> !flash
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<TheGateKeeper> jeisma: using 32bit or 64bit?
<horizon> anyone can answer me please?
<horizon> i would like to know if someone knows what happened to kubuntu dvd download links? all are gone!!
<Jucato> horizon: have you tried looking into other download mirrors/sites?
<erik_> @jucato, bit weird that the kubuntu dvd hasnt got any updates right?
<jeisma> no idea what i'm using, probably 32bit
<horizon> yeah all the official web site on kubuntu
<Jucato> erik_: I'm not sure about it. thought they got updated too
<horizon> plus torrent links
<horizon> all linked to kubuntu pages
<horizon> for example
<horizon> http://www.mirrorservice.org/sites/cdimage.ubuntu.com/cdimage/kubuntu/releases/6.06.1/release/
<horizon> is gone
<horizon> whick is uk mirror
<horizon> also us
<erik_> http://torrent.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/dapper/release.1/dvd/
<horizon> ireland torrents as well
<erik_> but that are .torrent files
<erik_> what is the big deal with the dvd btw?
<Jucato> horizon: hold on
<erik_> i didnt see any differneces
<horizon> but the torrents are also linked to the same pages and doesnt work for 3 days
<Jucato> erik_: more software available for installation offline
<erik_> so kynaptic is on the dvd?
<Jucato> erik_: probably.
<jeisma> in kopete, i hid my menubar, how do i get it back?
<horizon> i was downloading amd 64 bit dvd iso
<Jucato> jeisma: Ctrl+M
<horizon> and now it is interrupted at 2.5 gb
<horizon> and not working for 3 days
<horizon> any alternative links to download??
<erik_> jucato do you know the apt-get line for kynaptic?
<horizon> except these tree mirrors on page and torrent?
<Jucato> erik_: sudo apt-get install kynaptic ?
<Jucato> erik_: are you looking for kynaptic or kynaptics?
<NeoSaki> anyone here have the current kubuntu kernel precompiled?
<ep> Also in addition, to the k7 kernels, I have two 386 kernels installed.  Should I keep em around?  Can I even boot from them?  They show up in grub but I'm afraid to try it.
<admin_> hey all, i've just install ubuntu, on kubuntu u can edit root only files but going "edit as root" but under ubuntu it doesnt have that option, does anyone know why?
<NeoSaki> the current i386 kubuntu kernel
<erik_> "E: Kon pakket kynaptic niet vinden" (couldnt find kynaptic)
<TheGateKeeper> admin_: ubuntu uses sudo
<admin_> TheGateKeeper: how do i go about that?
<Jucato> admin_: Ubuntu doesn't have that right-click option
<horizon> jucato, will I wait for more?
<Jucato> horizon: currently asking around
<jeisma> is there a way to speed up startup?
<admin_> Jucato: how do i do it then mate?
<jeisma> how much memory does kubuntu use?
<horizon> ok
<horizon> i am waiting for you
<horizon> thanks
<Jucato> admin_: you need to edit a config file? "gksudo gedit <filename>"
<TheGateKeeper> admin_: when you installed it you will have created a user & password so: sudo bash_command & when it asks you for a password use the one you set up for your user
<horizon> jucato please send me pm when you got a response
<TheGateKeeper> !sudo > admin_
<ep> Let me simplify the question.  Please answer. I'm selecting some of these old kernels for removal in adept.  Fixing to hit "Apply Changes".  Anything wrong with this?
<horizon> main conversation windows is so crowded
<horizon> ;)
<Sanne> ep: it's always a good idea to have at least two kernels on the machine. They should work fine. The only problem I see is that if you have proprietary graphics drivers set up in your xorg.cong (nvidia, ati), you need to have them installed for all your kernels.
<Jucato> horizon: try this link: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/dvd/current/
<Jucato> horizon: scratch that
<jeisma> what was that website for multimedia stuff jucato?
<Jucato> horizon: wrong link
<douglas> hello, my wifes .kde has something in it that makes the space bar not work. How do I fix it without loosing all her personal settings?
<erik_> so is there a easy way to install the packages from the dvd?, rather then manualy searching....
<okto> admin_: i think because edit as root is a kde service menu that is not available in Ubuntu (nautilus)
<ep> Thanks for the info. I'll keep at least two.
<admin_> another thing is that every time i press any del buttons or any of those buttons includeing the arrow keys it trys taking a screen dumb, is there a way to turn that off?
<Jucato> !flash > jeisma
<douglas> anyone have any ideas why the space bar is not working? It works fine with a new .kde??
<horizon> i think it is ok but is it live cd?
<Jucato> horizon: no not that link. I was wrong about that link
<erik_> is there any way that i can update the list of packages in adept?
<horizon> okay can you suggest me another one?
<horizon> 6.06 or 6.10
<Jucato> horizon: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/dapper/release.1/
<NeoSaki> !kernel
<ubotu> kernel is the core of the Ubuntu Operating System (named 'Linux'). You shouldn't have to compile one, but if you're convinced you do, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild
<Sanne> ep: if you want to boot from the other and you're not sure about the graphics drivers, set up yout xorg conf file to use a graphics driver that will likely work. Like nv if you have an nvidia card, or maybe vesa, should work most. Command to do that is: sudo dpkg-regonfigure xserver-xorg
<Jucato> horizon: I gave you a link for 6.10, which is still in development... that second one is for 6.06.1 (latest)
<jeisma> how do i install xemacs or similar compiling software?
<horizon> ok now checking
<Jucato> jeisma: just search for it in Adept and install it. if it's available in the repositories, it will show up
<jeisma> so when i download something i want to install it will be in adept? or should be
<Jucato> jeisma: if it's available from our repositories, you'll be able to find it and install it easily using Adept
<erik_> oh great, adept wont start again :(
<Jucato> erik_: what happened?
<erik_> klicked, kde ==> programma's toevoegen en verwijderen (add and/or remove programs)
<erik_> but works agian
<admin_> does anyone know how to get ubuntu to stop taking screen dumps?
<erik_> now it propted me fo the root password
<horizon> jucato it seems the link is working thanks
<horizon> i hope it doesnt interrupt
<erik_> but i stil have the idea that adept shows all available packages :(
<Jucato> horizon: glad it worked. good luck!
<horizon> thank you indeed
<Jucato> erik_: I don't understand what you mean...
<admin_> root@admin-desktop:~# gksudo gedit xorg.conf
<admin_> (gksudo:6680): Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display:
<erik_> i open adept, select "any suite" on top of the screen, then click games, and there is no software listed
<Jucato> admin_: don't login as root
<admin_> Ok
<admin_> cheers
<Jucato> erik_: ah you are using Adept Installer. Adept (Adept Manager) is the more powerful version
<Jucato> erik_: you might want to check the "unsupported" box to display stuff from universe
<admin_> does anyone now how to stop screen dumps being taken whenever i hit any of the arrow keys?
<Jucato> most games are in universe
<erik_> ah great :D will check
<erik_> so how long should a request install take?
<Jucato> erik_: as long as you haven't clicked on Apply Changes... (I suggest click on Preview Changes first, to double check what will be installed)
<jeisma> i downloaded xemacs from adept, how do irun it cause i don't see it in the kmenu
<Jucato> jeisma: is xemacs a GUI app or one you run on the command line?
<Samuli^> kmenu takes time to refresh from what I remember.
<jegui> gui i thought
<jeisma> gui i thought
<jeisma> i mean, it is gui
<Samuli^> you mean it HAS gui :)
<Jucato> jeisma: if some GUI apps don't appear in the K Menu after installation, try typing this command in Konsole (ignore error messages): "kbuildsycoca --incremental" (without the quotes)
<jeisma> obviously im not well-versed in this stuff.. ye ;)
<erik_> right click, request install, click preview changes, but no firefox :(
<Jucato> erik_: what do you mean "no firefox"?
<deuce868> I'm trying to setup ssh-agent in kubuntu and I'm wondering where the best place to start up ssh-agent is?
<deuce868> Should I setup something in a new .xsession file (none exists by default) or is there a better place to allow kde apps to use it?
<jeisma> still can't run xemacs
<jeisma> or i dont' see it at least
<jeisma> oh nevermind
<jeisma> im wrong i gess
<erik_> i right clicked on firefox, and then request install
<jeisma> cause i ran it from the command line?
<jeisma> Jucato, thank you very much for helping me with everything.
<i4get2> edgy is still edgy...lol
<Jucato> erik_: did you click Apply Changes?
<erik_> that button is still grey....
<erik_> it might have something to do with the fact that i manualy tried to install it ffrom the dvd
<i4get2> what button is grey ?
<ErikTheRed> this might be a noobie question, but how do i make firefox my default web browser instead of konqueror
<Jucato> erik_: you have the DVD inserted right now?
<cox377_> Jucato: i was admin_ a minute ago asking about editing the xorg.conf as root under ubuntu
<Jucato> ErikTheRed: System Settings > KDE Components > Default Applications
<coreymon77> hey guys
<coreymon77> i have a question
<Jucato> cox377_: gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<erik_> yep dvd's in now
<Jucato> cox377_: but not in root terminal
<coreymon77> in order to get my internet working
<ErikTheRed> thanks Jucato
<Jucato> erik_: in Adept, go to Adept menu and select Manage Repositories
<coreymon77> every time i load kubuntu i have to tpye in
<coreymon77> sudo iwconfig ra0 essid cohens key 1a1e28f24d
<coreymon77> and then my root password
<cox377_> well i editied the same as i did under kubuntu to force a rez and when it restarted it comes up with errors under the ubuntu about the rez, everything i try within the terminal keeps telling me my login is incorrect
<NeoSaki> hey question, How do I get the 2.6.15-26-386 kernel build?
<coreymon77> is there any ways to get that script to automatically run each time i boot kubuntu
<erik_> yes im there
<coreymon77> hello
<coreymon77> ?
<coreymon77> can anyone help me?
<erik_> enable the deb lines?
<cox377_> dont worry
<coreymon77> anybody?
<kuto> hi all, i installed ubuntu but it doesnt have apache webserver..is it possible to install one?
<kuto> eer..kubuntu
<coreymon77> can anyone help me out?
<Sanne> coreymon77: maybe this helps you? http://doc.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/desktopguide/C/desktop-tips.html
<erik_> okay, enabled all the deb lines, then switched back to package list, then click 'get updates'
<erik_> and w000t
<erik_> thats like a lot :D
<kuto> anyone?
<Jucato> erik_: hm.. that would install stuff from the internet
<erik_> and it works :)
<erik_> thnx a million :D
<coreymon77> sanne: not really
<Jucato> erik_: ah ok. I thought you wanted to install from the DVD
<coreymon77> that doesnt tell me how to have konsole scripts run automatically\
<erik_> dont care realy, got 4mb/s internet right now
<jfro> anybody know how to get vim to be doing syntax coloring in ubuntu/kubuntu? has gui,common,ruby,python but doesn't colorize them
<coreymon77> okay im gonna try something
<kuto> hi all, i installed kubuntu but it doesnt have apache webserver..is it possible to install one?
<jfro> yeah, you can install it with Adept or apt-get
<Sanne> coreymon77: look at 'man init'
<cox377_> is there a restore command for ubuntu, once it tells me the rezolution is wrong and i go to terminal before ubuntu i run the gksudo gedit xorg.conf and it tells it it cant open displays
<coreymon77> yay!
<coreymon77> i did it!
<frojnd> I installed rtorrent but it didn't appear in Kmentu -> Internet
<frojnd> even if I type: kbuildsycoca --incremental
<frojnd> or should I install more packages for rtorrent
<kuto> jfro: http://pastebin.ca/176266
<kuto> what am i missing?
<cox377_> is there a safe mode for ubuntu
<frojnd> !rtorrent
<ubotu> rtorrent: ncurses BitTorrent client based on LibTorrent. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.4.2-1 (dapper), package size 152 kB, installed size 448 kB
<fildo> grub offers a recovery mode
<Samuli^> cox377_, you can choose that from grub or from the login screen.
<erik_> can someone can recommend me a cool 2d platform game?
<fildo> rtorrent ? like ktorrent azereus ?
<frojnd> jap
<zerofool2005|a> There any wma players on linux?
<kuto> can anyone help me with apt-get? im new to kubuntu => http://pastebin.ca/176266
<Sanne> coreymon77: sorry, I was afk, did you solve it?
<kuto> i want to install apache on this pc
<fildo> kuto: man apt-get
<coreymon77> yup
<fildo> !apache
<ubotu> offically the LAMP stack is: Linux-Apache-Mysql-{PHP,Perl,Python}, Setup LAMP on Ubuntu: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP  ; See also server cd install menu ; however jdub had this to say:  Linux, Apache, Most-of-our-scripting-languages-start-with-a-P, Postgresql (and that other one) :)
<Sanne> coreymon77: how? ;)
<coreymon77> i remembered a tip that someone else told me a little while ago
<coreymon77> i put a shell cript of the command in my autostart folder
<coreymon77> it never worked before
<coreymon77> but i realized that i should just put my root passwrod on the next line
<coreymon77> since the command was sudo
<NeoSaki> !shortcut
<ubotu> Keyboard shortcuts can be set in system->preferences->keyboard shortcuts (Gnome) or "input actions" in Kcontrol (KDE). If your multimedia keys don't work with that, try keytouch - http://keytouch.sourceforge.net
<NeoSaki> !link
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about link - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<NeoSaki> !pseudolink
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pseudolink - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<red_> how do i edit the grub menu
<zorglu_> red_: "kdesu kate /boot/grub/menu.lst"
<Sanne> coreymon77: the 'official' way to do it system wide is to use the init system. You put a script in /etc/init.d and link to it in the runlevel specific place /etc/rc<n>.d, <n> being the runlevel. Details in 'man init'
<Sanne> coreymon77: in case you're still interested :)
<cannonball> zorglu_: really, you guys recommend kate over vi (or gvim) or nano or emacs?  I'm not criticizing, just curious why.
<red_> that doesnt work
<kuto> fildo: http://pastebin.ca/176274
<Sanne> cannonball: matter of preference and stuff for religious wars ;)
<kuto> it doesnt want to install apache2?
<zorglu_> cannonball: well vi is *very* hard to use. emacs and nano are simpler but still require to know 'custom keys'. kate is much easier as it use a gui and the 'usual keys'
<Tal> hello again guys and girls.
<nonickname> i have an hd with about 5.5 million bad sectors, according to qtparted.. is this bad?
<zorglu_> cannonball: here usual/custom are as in compared with window
<Tal> another question for all you braniacs
<Tal> I have Kubuntu on one HD, and Windoze Xp on another. Is there a simple way to dual boot the machine?
<Tal> i have read up and i need something to do with Grub and Mbr
<nonickname> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions  -  See also !fuse
<nonickname> wrong one
<Tal> but its a little confusing.
<nonickname> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<coreymon77> sanne
<Tal> are you both saying the same thing?
<kuto> can anyone help me with this? =>  http://pastebin.ca/176274
<coreymon77> im the only one who uses this computer
<nonickname> he's automatedf
<Sanne> coreymon77: yes?
<Tal> oh, bot.
<coreymon77> so i dont need it systemwide
<Tal> gotcha
<insparedes_> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<nonickname> :P
<Sanne> coreymon77: ah
<Tal> :P
<nonickname> search google for dual boot grub or something
<Tal> hok
<Sanne> coreymon77: I just don't know how to do it any other way ;) I thought you might want to know about it.
<lwells> Anyone ever try to run Synergy?
<nonickname> this hd has 300 million sectors and 5 million are bad o.o
<host-one> hito all :)
<vhogemann> !pt
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br  ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigada.
<host-one> hi to all :)
<fildo> hi host-one
<kuto> !repository
<ubotu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<Tal> nonickname, due to the fact that im a n00b
<Tal> i dont understand half of what is written
<nonickname> ah
<Tal> got a sweet link for me? which is aimed at complete n00bs
<Tal> im using the console to a certain extent :) which is nice.
<nonickname> lemme find something, basically you need to reinstall grub, then edit the grub config file to optionally load windows
<Tal> only been on linux about a month
<Tal> on what HD?
<kuto> apt-get repositories doesnt work by default?
<Tal> windoze or kubuntu?
<host-one> Do you know a lite java editor for linux? i use eclipse but is too slowly
<nonickname> uhm
<fildo> the prim
<fildo> primary hd
<nonickname> ah
<vhogemann> host-one, jedit?
<Tal> fildo @ me?
<fildo> i would assume so
<Tal> and which one is the primary HD
<Tal> they are noth set to master at the moment.
<Tal> both*
<nonickname> ?
<fildo> how are they setup
<nonickname> the primary master
<kuto> apt-get repositories doesnt work by default?
<nonickname> hda
<Tal> completely separately
<nonickname> ?
<host-one> vhogemann: another?
<Samuli^> kuto, cat /etc/apt/apt.conf
<Tal> as in i unplugged the winxp one
<Tal> then set up linux on a separate HD
<nonickname> ahh
<Tal> when i want to switch, at the moment i unplug the IDE cables of one and plug the other in.
<Tal> which is a PITA
<Tal> i use linux for 95% of things
<nonickname> so, make the windows one the primary slave, and have the linux one with grub on it optionally load windows?
<kuto> Samuli^: Acquire::http::Proxy "false"; <= should i enable it??
<Tal> even the online game i play is linux compatible
<Tal> but sonic stage software dont work
<Tal> primary slave?
<Samuli^> kuto, make a backup and make the file empty
<Tal> is that a jumper setting?
<Tal> and what you just said is exactly what i want.
<nonickname> yes, it can also depend on the cables
<Tal> linux as the primary, but when i need XP
<Tal> the option to load it
<nonickname> ahh
<nonickname> is your primary partition on hda?
<Tal> err..
<Tal> is there a quick way to check that.
<nonickname> the linux one
<nonickname> hmm
<Tal> this HD (linux) only has linux on it
<nonickname> i'm not sure myself
<Tal> if that helps
<Tal> it was formatted and clean instal
<Tal> assume yes nonick
<zorglu_> Tal: qparted will tell you which partition is primary of secondary
<zorglu_> or you could guess by the device name :)
<Tal> one sec
<Tal> ok got it
<Tal> hda1
<kuto> Samuli^: done, but nothing happens when i tried updating => E: Couldn't find package apache2
<zorglu_> so it is a primary
<Tal> i checked storage media
<Tal> and went to properties
<Tal> :)
<zorglu_> nice :)
<Tal> the other one says hdb1
<Samuli^> kuto, sudo apt-get update
<Tal> so, whats the easiest way to get this done.
<Samuli^> kuto, what does it put out?
<nonickname> im pretty sure all you will have to do is edit the grub configuration
<fildo> n0d
<Tal> and how do i do that
<fildo> in bash
<nonickname> bash?
<kuto> Samuli^: http://pastebin.ca/176292
<fildo> sudo vi /etc/grub.conf
<nonickname> i did it from livecd :P
<zorglu_> mouaouaoua
<fildo> ah
<Tal> you mean konsole?
<fildo> same stuff
<Tal> as did i :P
<zorglu_> fildo: and dont forget to say he has to learn vi first :)
<Tal> ok.
<Samuli^> kuto, you need to apt-get update first.
<nonickname> nano = easier
<Tal> trying sudo vi /etc/grub.conf
<fildo> insert .
<fildo> ctrl w
<zorglu_> Tal: do you know the text editor vi ?
<fildo> isnt it ? to save n exit ?
<NeoSaki> whats the command to edit the xorgconfig in kubuntu
<Tal> zor?
<Samuli^> kuto, it'll download the package lists for apt.
<Tal> Kate is the text editor?
<fildo> i cbf using it .. joe is the primo editor
<nonickname> http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/html_node/Configuration.html
<Tal> not sure what vi means
<Tal> or you mean 4?
<nonickname> search that page for windows, should have the config
<fildo> vi is a text editor
<NeoSaki> or if someone knows how to get to fglrxconfig in kubuntu, it would be nice
<fildo> !vi
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about vi - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<nonickname> !vim
<ubotu> Text Editors: gedit (GNOME), Kate (KDE), vi/vim (terminal-based), terminal based: vi/vim, emacs, nano (user-friendly). HTML/CSS editors: !html; Programming: !code
<zorglu_> Tal: you may try "kdesu kate /boot/grub/menu.lst"
<fildo> thtas the one!
<nonickname> :P
<kuto> Samuli^: http://pastebin.ca/176306
<Tal> do i need "
<fildo> /echo $time
<fildo> ah
<zorglu_> Tal: "vi" is the name of a text editor which is quite old and known to be hard to learn :) but some people still like it
<Tal> i have Kate
<zorglu_> other dont :)
<nonickname> what is vi good for?
<Tal> ok so type this in konsole?
<Tal> kdesu kate /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Tal> ya?
<nonickname> as opposed to easier text editors
<fildo> editing conf files, in bash
<fildo> making scripts
<fildo> coding
<Samuli^> kuto, odd it doesn't put out more than that, but try if you can install apache now.
<nonickname> does it have syntax highlighting?
<zorglu_> nonickname: you mean does it have any significant advantages ? i dont think so
<fildo> no
<Tal> ok menu is up in kate.
<nonickname> zorglu_: ah
<Samuli^> kuto, other than that you could check out what your /etc/apt/sources.list says.
<Tal> now where am i heading?
<zorglu_> nonickname: but is it much harder to use ? i do think so :)
<nonickname> lol, as do i
<nonickname> i've gotta go download sp2 and a firewall for windows, lol
<Tal> this is all gibberish to me :P
<nonickname> that's the only reason i'm in linux at the moment, to be honest
<Tal> i have the menu.lst open.
<fildo> use standard one
<kuto> Samuli^: http://pastebin.ca/176310
<fildo> n route with a nix firewall
<harry> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<kuto> i did not install the server version...do i have to?
<nonickname> wow lol
<Sanne> Tal: if you haven't already, I recommend making a backup of menu.list
<nonickname> microsoft.com gave konqueror a sigsev
<Samuli^> kuto, probably you're sources.list isn't good then.
<Tal> save as (another name?)
<Samuli^> your
<zorglu_> ok have fun guys
<Tal> Samuli^
<Sanne> Tal: why not, but remember to open the real one again.
<kuto> Samuli^: can you give me the source links?
<fildo> i need a smoke. brb
<Tal> ok. good point.
<MitchM> argh!
<nonickname> lol fildo
<MitchM> talk like a pirate day
<nonickname> o.o
* nonickname runs
<admin_> if i've install ubuntu, is it possible to install kde over the top of it to make it kubuntu?
<MitchM> ye be a scurvey dog!
<Sanne> admin_: yes, I think for the whole kubuntu experience it's the package kubuntu-desktop
<fildo> admin_: yes
<nonickname> lol
<Samuli^> kuto, mine looks like this: http://pastebin.ca/176315
<nonickname>  /nick mynickname
<cannonball> MitchM: http://pics.mrball.net/main.php?g2_itemId=303   :-D
<admin_> Sanne: cheers, i shall instal that now..
<kuto> Samuli^: http://pastebin.ca/176316 <= my source.list..nothing is enabled by default??
<fildo> its a gig install
<fildo> :D
<Sanne> admin_: you're welcome
<fildo> or 500meg
<nonickname> admin_: you're gonna have the ubuntu stuff still, if i have been hearing complaints correctly
<Tal> ok Samuli^ i am in the new one.
<Tal> err old one.
<admin_> fildo: lol...
<Samuli^> kuto, like it says there.. line commented out by installer because it couldn't verify.
<admin_> nonickname: Hmmm is it not recommended thne?
<Tal> any idea what i need to change to enable XP to boot if i choose?
<fildo> yeh it is
<harry> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/24000       hey hi everybody, can someone help me with this??  i was trying to install the restricted formats
<Samuli^> kuto, you didn't configure your network before install, did you? :)
<fildo> ive done in .
<nonickname> admin_: just the ubuntu stuff will still take up space
<Samuli^> kuto, just un-comment the lines.
<admin_> nonickname: i get yah
<fildo> kubuntu ?  it just kdm
<harry> im using kubuntu 5.10
<admin_> nonickname: it's only a 9gb drive so i'm wondering now...
* Tal is lost
<Samuli^> Tal, what? old, new?
<NeoSaki> pray that i dont die
<kuto> Samuli^: i did, except for repositories..
<Tal> ignore that bit, i am in menu.lst
<Tal> what do i need to change?
<Tal> (i backed up)
<Samuli^> tal, did I talk to you last night?
<Tal> lol no i thought you were reading earlier.
* Tal points up
<fildo> Tal: get into habbit of backing up files u edit
<Tal> i assume you wernt :P
<fildo> otherwise end up in serious mischief
<Tal> indeed :P
<Tal> fildo  knows the problem i have
<Tal> any idea what i need to add in there dude
<fildo> 2 x hdd
<Tal> where abouts
<fildo> needs to add grub to dual boot
<lwells> does linux come with XTest?
<Flarp> is anyone running kubuntu live cd from an iso image with vmplayer?
<fildo> !xtest
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xtest - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Flarp> !vmplayer
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about vmplayer - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Samuli^> tal, you'd probably need something like title microsoft, bla bla.. root (your partition) makedefault saveactive chainloader +1 :)
<harry> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/24000       hey hi everybody, can someone help me with this??  i was trying to install the restricted formats
<Samuli^> tal, is windows on the first HD?
<fildo> !seen flaccid
<harry> im using kubuntu 5.10
<ubotu> I last saw flaccid (n=flaccid@CPE-124-177-23-165.vic.bigpond.net.au) 3h 20m 34s ago, quiting: Read error: 110 (Connection timed out)
<Tal> its on hdb1
<Tal> kubuntu is hda1
<Samuli^> tal, ok, so you need mapping as well then..
<coreymon77> !seen tal
<ubotu> Tal is on IRC right now!
<Tal> !
<coreymon77> just joking
<Tal> ORLY!?
<Sanne> Samuli^, Tal: there's an example for a windows boot entry under "examples", in case you didn't notice.
<Tal> *coughs* ok mapping. that sounds super hard!
<Tal> oo really?
<Tal> ah i see it
<Tal> obviously i remove the # # #
<Tal> but does it matter where it is?
<octan> aye September 19th is International Talk Like A Pirate Day http://www.talklikeapirate.com/
<Sanne> Tal: I don't really know what you need to put in, but I thought I point it out, another person please help with the details :)
<octan> harr harr harr
<Tal> can i add it to the bottom of the list.
<Samuli^> Tal, you could try this: http://pastebin.ca/176329
<Samuli^> yeah, just add it to the bottom of the file.
<Tal> kk
<Tal> ok ill paste what you wrote.
<Tal> when i save it i restart and see what happens correcto?
<fildo> pirates are old school n over rated. please dont spam
<Tal> Ninja > Pirates
<Tal> nuff said.
<admin_> I'm glad linux servers are always fast
<admin_> 408mb
<fildo> cause they dont chew resources like a M$ shit machine
<Samuli^> tal, yes. You could and different ones with a little different options and see which one works. Or just use the grub edit while in the grub if it doesn't load to modify things.
<Tal> ok well i added it..
<Tal> ill restart now and see if it blows up.
<Sanne> Tal: you may also increase the timeout
<Tal> ..
<Tal> explain?
<Sanne> Tal: so you have more time choosing
<admin_> fildo: sorry, i mean the bandwidth when getting stuff off the net, like downloading the kubuntu-desktop.. always full speed
<Sanne> Tal: moment
<Tal> k
<Sanne> Tal: there's a timeout setting at the beginning of the file, I found it too short.
<fildo> admin_: 408mb.. i knew it was around that,
<Sanne> Tal: search for "timeout", you should find it.
<Tal> ah yes
<Tal> 3 seconds
<Tal> damn!
<admin_> fildo: just hope it doesnt take up too much room
<Sanne> Tal: see? :)
<Tal> 20secs more like it
<Sanne> Tal: exactly what I have hehe
<fildo> shouldnt ..
<Tal> great
<Tal> ok let me restart
<Sanne> Tal: good luck
<Tal> if you hear a bang
<fildo> goodluck
<Tal> that will be me
<Tal> brb
<Sanne> hehe
<fildo> lol
<fildo> n00bz
<octan> you noobi
<fildo> nup
<Sanne> admin_: another option would have been to get the alternate kubuntu cd which can serve as a repository
<supernova_> hello
<Sanne> hi supernova_
<Buffy^^> well ssh is lovely
<Buffy^^> and I have hlds up and running like a charm :D
<supernova_> my Ktorrent is closing automatically after some time. what can be the problem?
<fildo> nice work
<fildo> mine always stall :p
<fildo> so i drifted to use azereus . or opera
<supernova_> Does the torrent automatically start in opera?
<fildo> yep . u save it
<fildo> n it moves to tranfer tab
<supernova_> ok i'll try opera. But is it possible to fix ktorrent?
<fildo> yerp. reinstall
<supernova_> thnx fildo...letme shift to opera for now.
<fildo> npz
<lsproc> I have my OE email boxes, they are index.dbx, googlemail.dbx etc. I want to import these into KMail. Shall I copy the entire mail store?
<kuto> how do you start apache2 services..
<usuario_> service httpd start
<fildo> kuto: /etc/init.d/apache restart
<larson9999> what's in these patches?  i've never used the ff ubuntu packages and want to know what i'm missing:  here in ubuntu, we have slightly custom builds of firefox, with our own special patches, so unfortunanty using the normal firefox updater would install the "offical" build without all of our patches.
<fildo> kuto: /etc/init.d/apache2 restart
<kuto> fildo: i installed it using apt-get but i cant see the script in my /etc/init.d
<kristina> i have problems with cvscedega. when i type in cvscedega he says that he dont know
<fildo> httpd.conf
<Sanne> kuto: there's also a nice graphical frontend for starting things like apache: System Settings -> System Administration -> System Services
<fildo> affirmatus
<kuto> http://pastebin.ca/176361
<kristina> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/24003
<kuto> Conf libdbi-perl (1.50-1 Ubuntu:6.06/dapper) <= does this thing means "Conflicting"?
<creedence> hi guys
<fildo> hi creedence
<fildo> that or newer ver
<creedence> it's lunch time... I am at work
<creedence> I hate mIRC
<creedence> :(
<fildo> nice, why u use it for then
<fildo> BitchX. .. non cli
<fildo> is the shiznit
<creedence> windows version?
<creedence> No K here ...
<fildo> pfft
<fildo> dont insult me
<creedence> hehe
<creedence> I am hurtin'
<Jucato> XChat runs on Windows
<Buffy^> nnscript works better for windows
<Jucato> it's also runs on Linux
<xst> How do I configure konqueror to simply delete files when I select "delete" instead of moving them to trash?
<fildo> sure ? ;p
<Buffy^> delete the trash can
<Jucato> xst: just press shift+delete
<Buffy^> :P
<creedence> xst - use shift then click delete
<Sanne> xst: configure the keyboard shortcuts
<Jucato> wow, so many answers lol
<Buffy^> I cant belive I manage to get hlds up and running was a pint in the ass
<MetaMorfoziS> k3b said the coding of some file names are invalid, and k3b unable to write it to dvd. So what proggram cvan rename all file in subdirs and subdirssubdirs...
<MetaMorfoziS> ?
<xst> Thanks
<kuto> fildo: can you check this please, why apache2 did not installed? => http://pastebin.ca/176361
<Buffy^> paine*
<Sanne> xst: settings/configure shortcuts, then you could switch the hotkeys for delete and move to trash, if you want (I did)
<fildo> gimme a sec mate. just fixing own box
<Sanne> kristina: the jack error shouldn't matter. It's for sound output, I have the same error in my wine. I just set the sound output to alsa. But I don't have cedega, so I don't know if that really applies.
<dmd> Hi!
<kuto> seems like konversation chat doesnt have another tab feature?
<dmd> Why is it that configure doesn't find my version.h when I have installed all the kernel source/headers packages for my kernel version?
<MetaMorfoziS> kuto: ! you have old konversation
<lwells> How can I find out if my computer is connected to another on the network??
<MetaMorfoziS> http://konversation.kde.org upgrade it, and try tree view
<MetaMorfoziS> i think it is the best view
* Jucato agrees
<^rob^> hi
<^rob^> i'm having problems wiht nvidia on kubuntu dapper
<kuto> MetaMorfoziS: can i upgrade konversation using apt-get?
<MetaMorfoziS> kuto just read that page.
<dmd> I need to re-compile alsa but I can't because it says 'The file /usr/src/linux/include/linux/version.h does not exist'
<dmd> but it does
<MetaMorfoziS> (you able to compile from source, or add a repo to your sources.list and apt-get upgrade)
<^rob^> x say that can;t find nvidia
<Jucato> kuto: the new konversation (v 1.0) should have been in dapper-backports a few weeks ago, but due to some technical difficulties, it's still not there
<Conhe> !wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<dmd> Is there a 'Ubuntu guide to re-compiling kernel dependant code' anywhere?
<dmd> i.e re-compiling ALSA, NVIDIA driver etc.
<kuto> ok i found it, i'll upgrade later after i download apache
<kuto> tnx guys
<^rob^> nvidia help?
<dmd> rob: nope, my gfx is ok
<dmd> I need to patch alsa
<dmd> but I can't because I there doesn't seem to be a version.h with the ubuntu kernel source archive
<dmd> package, even
<dmd> :)
<dmd> I think I've installed all the kernel source/ headers packages I needed
<Sanne> dmd: you would at least need the headers for your kernel, shoulde be something like: apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<^rob^> mp3 ?
<Sanne> dmd: oh
<^rob^> what do i need to make amarok play mp3?
<Jucato> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Tal> well
<Tal> it worked.
<Tal> :)
<lcohen> good morning all, quick question about wine...the program installs and runs ok if I do a sudo wine program.exe but how can I create a shortcut so I can run it under my user from kde?
<Tal> WinXP doesnt like the other hardrive though
<Tal> everytime i log in i have to go to device manager and uninstal it ;P
<Tal> still, it works so meh.
<usuarioJJ> lcohen:You have to put the link like this:
<zerofool2005> whats the deafult root pass for kubuntu?
<ketsugi> same as your user pass
<Tal> the one for you user pass
<lcohen> usuariojj:  I didn't see the link
<fildo> hey how can i stop apt-get looking for setiathome-3.08.i686-pc-linux-gnu.tar all the time
<usuarioJJ> kubuntu does not have default ROOT pass! It is blank!
<usuarioJJ> "/usr/bin/wine /path///yourapp.exe"
<zerofool2005> "Login Failed"
<lcohen> with three "///"?
<Dr_Willis> direct logging in as root is disabled.
<Dr_Willis> use 'sudo' and your first created users password
<Sanne> Tal: hey, good to hear it worked
<Tal> :)
<Tal> i keep getting a found new hardware loop though
<Tal> its really really annoying
<Tal> its trying to install the other Hardrive (in this case the linux HD)
<usuarioJJ> nooo i put that in case you have subdir on your path, like this:"/subdir1/subdir2/subdir3/yourapp.exe"
<Tal> it says cant instal but then continues to keep trying
<Sanne> Tal: heh, just like windows ;)
<lcohen> thanks usu, the only issue is I can only seem to get it working if I run it as root
<Tal> yep
<dmd> Before I install a new alsa driver, do I need to rid of the old one somehow?
<Tal> stupid POS
<Tal> if companies could get their act together and realease the code for direct X etc
<Tal> win would be reduntant for me
<usuarioJJ> well... The, you have to use sudo managers, like su, kdesu, and gksu before invoking Wine
<Sanne> Tal: what drives are this? ide, sata, scsi?
<Tal> ide
<Tal> oo i got a nice easy question as well.
<Sanne> Tal: funny windows can't install it. But maybe it shouldn't anyway, since it's for your linux?
<Sanne> ok
<Tal> when i click a link in IRC
<lcohen> i figred as much, i just coouldn't figure out how to do it with a desktop link
<Tal> it opens with Konqueror which is a POS
<Tal> how do i get it to open in default firefox
<Sanne> Tal: maybe youcan configure it in your irc client? I use xchat, it has such an option.
<Tal> im using Konversation
<TheGateKeeper> Tal: System Settings --> KDE applications
<Sanne> Tal: sorry, can't help with that one then.
<TheGateKeeper> Tal look in there & set your default browser
<usuarioJJ> try first with run... box to see if it works, Or, you can try it in a terminal. As i said, the call first invokes the su, and when you insert the right pass, it continues.
<Tal> system settings?
<Tal> i have system and utilities.
<Sanne> TheGateKeeper: ah, nice one :)
<usuarioJJ> Tal: System
<Tal> whats the program. havent got kde application
<supernix>  /uptime
<supernix> Uptime: 20 days, 10 hours and 12 minutes
<Sanne> Tal: Menu, System Settings, Kde Components, Default Applications
<zorglu_> Tal: kde components
<zorglu_> as Sanne said :)
<Sanne> :)
<Tal> ah sorry being dumb
<Tal> one moment
<TheGateKeeper> Sanne: explained better than me :-)
<Sanne> TheGateKeeper: ah, naah, didn't even knew that one before you mentioned it :)
<Tal> ha
<Tal> sweet guys
<Tal> :)
<Tal> that was really bugging me
<Sanne> :)
<Tal> its silly stuff like that that bothers you huh
<TheGateKeeper> that's why I found it, it was driving me nuts :-)
<Tal> lol
<Sanne> Tal: in Kde there are so many settings and options, and hidden settings and options, I'm finding new ones almost every day :)
<Tal> :P
<Tal> its the only one i ever used.
<Tal> not tryed gnome.
<Tal> tried*
<Tal> anyone had problems with flash player here?
<lcohen> I think I figured it out, stupod /home/user/.wine permissions :)
<lcohen> thanks!
<Tal> i installed the normal one flash-nonfree or something like that.
<Tal> and most things worked.
<ant_knee> hello ppl, I have a few issues with Kde-Wallet? the app that won't die
<Sanne> Tal: Gnome is supposed to be simpler, but on the other hand you can't configure so much (I think). So to each his/her own, nice to have choice :)
<usuarioJJ> You're welcome! Tell me which version of Wine Are You running?
<Tal> but there were some things that just wouldnt work. So instead of the nonfree one i tried the ACTUAL adobe one.
<TheGateKeeper> Tal: if the site is using flash 8 or 9 it won't work, we still have to wait for that
<Tal> Ah that will be why
<Tal> you know there IS a workaround :)
<Tal> perhaps i can help you.
<Tal> it works to a certain extent anyways.
<TheGateKeeper> Tal: which is?
<Tal> try this
<Tal> kate ~/.mozilla/firefox/pluginreg.dat
<Tal> then change
<Tal> Shockwave Flash 7.0 r68:$
<Tal> to
<Tal> Shockwave Flash 9.0 r68:$
<Tal> it works to a certain extent, but i found it a little buggy.
<ant_knee> useful flash tip, thanks
<Tal> :)
<Tal> if you try it before you change it you will see what i mean.
<Tal> try this link
<TheGateKeeper> Tal: cool, the other way I have herd is to install a browser into wine then install flash etc
<Tal> http://tenaciousdmovie.com/
<Tal> that wont work at all
<Tal> but change it to 9 it does,
<Tal> but
<Tal> i have some problems with the buttons and missing animations so *shrugs*
<Sanne> Tal: well, youstill have a version 7 flash player, so ...
<Tal> heh yeah
<^rob^> !libxine-extracodecs
<^rob^> aa
<ubotu> libxine-extracodecs: the xine video/media player library, binary files. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1.1.1+ubuntu1-2 (dapper), package size 1148 kB, installed size 2976 kB
<Tal> but it is a little work around so it helps a bit
<Sanne> Tal: but interesting tip anyways, so thanks :)
<zerofool2005> Setting custom ip to 127.0.0.1
<zerofool2005> custom_ip_resolved = 127.0.0.1
<zerofool2005> <3
<Tal> :)
<^rob^> damn
<^rob^> i can't find libxine-extracodecs - where is it? i have universe and multiverse enabled
<Sanne> Tal: some people even run a win32 firefox in wine with the latest flash player. I'm not that desperate, though ;)
<Tal> indeed.
<Tal> i havent even tried wine
<Tal> as i said. the online game i play works in linux
<Tal> so its sweet
<Tal> but the new one wont.. :(
<Sanne> ^rob^: try to look at packages.ubuntu.com, it tells you the exact package name and the repository you need enebled.
<Sanne> someday I will even learn to type...
<TheGateKeeper> !libxine-extracodecs
<ubotu> libxine-extracodecs: the xine video/media player library, binary files. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1.1.1+ubuntu1-2 (dapper), package size 1148 kB, installed size 2976 kB
<TheGateKeeper> ^rob^: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Dapper#How_to_install_Multimedia_Player_.28xine-ui.29
<TheGateKeeper> Tal: thanx for the flash tip, I have made a note :-)
<Tal> *smiles* np. you guys have helped me out loads over the past month
<Tal> nice to actually have at least a semi useful tip
<beermunk> hey all
<beermunk> how are we today?
<Tal> happy now, yourself?
<Sanne> beermunk: well, nice weather, fresh air, and holiday... so we are quite fine, today ;)
<Tal> ok with that im off. thanks again for all the help!
* Tal waves
<Sanne> bye Tal
<gpettit> I have a question regarding mkinitramfs.  Anyone up for it?
<ant_knee> hi there, can someone give me some advice about howto get rid of kde-wallet or disable it - I have apt-get removed it but it will not stop popping up
<Dr_Willis> ant_knee,  it has settings you can set.
<Dr_Willis> to disable what you dont like about it.
<ant_knee> where to config?
<Dr_Willis> try its menus on the systemtray icon
<gof_> oo
<gof_> ciao a tutti
<Dr_Willis> or run kwallet
<Sanne> ant_knee: menu, Security & Privacy
<Dr_Willis>  kwalletmanager
<Dr_Willis> :)
<gof_> ciao a tutti
<gof_> ou ce qualcuno?!!!????
<ant_knee> i ve only a blank page in Security & privacy
<Dr_Willis> right click --> configure kwallet. :P logical place to put the menu item.
<gof_> oooooooooooooo
<gof_> what the fuck
<gof_> is there anyone
<gof_> ?????????????????????????
<ant_knee> kanthony@mute002:~$ kwallet
<ant_knee> bash: kwallet: command not found
<Dr_Willis> gof_,  Huh?
<Dr_Willis>  kwalletmanager
<Dr_Willis> kwallet<tab> :P
<ant_knee> kwalletmanager
<ubuntu> Hey! Im running ubuntu and using grub and i installed windows on another partition and now i have to make grub the booatloader again. I can also add that i have chrooted into my kubuntu partition and i can use grub but how
* Dr_Willis picks ant_knee 's kwallet
<Dr_Willis> update-grub
<Dr_Willis> should work.
<ubuntu> thanks
<zerofool2005> kopete owns :D
<arcasa> Kopete isn't working for me!
<ubuntu> ill try that
<arcasa> It won't stop connecting.
<zerofool2005> spell check on msn :D
<zerofool2005> what most people need to use
<zerofool2005> MMM food
<NthDegree> anyone know if there's a memory leak problem in KDE specific to edgy?
* NthDegree trying to work out if it's edgy or a KDE issue
<NthDegree> I was left with 10MB ram free out fo my 1GB last night :|
<NthDegree> out of*
<|lostbyte|> hi !
<binaryflow> Upgraded from 386 to 686 kernel yesterday for dual core - now my wireless card won't work
<binaryflow> Going back to 386 kernel still won't work.
<Sanne> NthDegree: maybe ask in #ubuntu+1, as those people are running edgy
<binaryflow> any ideas?
<|lostbyte|> anyway to netinstall with out a floopy drive ?
<|lostbyte|> :(
<Dodger> interesting problem here... i'm behind a non-transparent squid proxy, and adept is unable to download anything when i run it via kdesu - works fine if i run it from the terminal via sudo though. any ideas?
<NthDegree> good point Sanne, although I kinda wish they had a #kubuntu+1 too :p
<NthDegree> Dodger, KDE proxy settings perhaps :|
<Sanne> NthDegree: yeah, I just looked if there's such a channel heh :)
<NthDegree> maybe you've set up the bits for the terminal and non-KDE bits
<Dodger> NthDegree:  i've tried setting them manually and even via an automatic configuration script - doesn't seem to have any effect
<zorglu_> !info amarok
<ubotu> amarok: versatile and easy to use audio player for KDE. In component main, is optional. Version 2:1.3.9-0ubuntu4 (dapper), package size 7630 kB, installed size 18672 kB
<dhq> i used kontact mail client  and got all my mails  in my pc but it cleared all my mail on the internet now all the mail is in my pc only nothing on the internet how do i get it back
<NthDegree> dhq, it's meat to do that
<NthDegree> if you didn't want that then you should have selected "keep messages on server"
<dhq> NthDegree: how do it get all the mails back on the net
<NthDegree> you can't
<amarokker> Hi, i am being asked to install libvisual4.0- but its not installable according to synaptic
<NthDegree> you should have used IMAP instead of POP3 if you wanted them to stay on the net and NEVER touch the PC itself
<binaryflow> Has anyone seen a wireless card stop working after a kernel upgrade?
<amarokker> how do i get around this prob?
<binaryflow> Internal Intel card on a Dell Latitude D620 laptop
<Sanne> amarokker: what's the error message? please paste to paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<dhq> NthDegree: my mail is on a linux server so there must be a way to upload all back
<binaryflow> Worked great until moving to 686 kernel
<NthDegree> amarokker, try this: sudo apt-get install -f
<NthDegree> usually solves those kinds of things
<amarokker> ok. am trying. wait a bit- if it doesnt work, i'll paste the error back on.
<dhq> binaryflow: i am on a dell latitude d505 i upgraded my kernel and my wifi is proper
<lordhelmet> so here's a fun quirk: when i boot, both my cpu's are using the ondemand governor, but upon logging into to kde it switches cpu0 to the performance governor
<NthDegree> lmao dhq, you used POP3, you set it up to delete the mail off the server when it gets to your PC
<binaryflow> so why would mine stop working?
<binaryflow> Going back to the old kernel still won't work.
<NthDegree> just select to keep email on the server and wait for the next batch of email
<NthDegree> that's all you can do lol
<lordhelmet> can anybody think of why this would happen?
<dhq> NthDegree: but all the mails are on my pc
<Sanne> amarokker: 0.4 seems to be in edgy and dapper-backports. In dapper there's version 0.2
<|lostbyte|> !netinstall
<ubotu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues
<NthDegree> dhq, I know that
<amarokker>   amarok: Depends: libvisual-0.4-0 (>= 0.4.0) but it is not installable
<NthDegree> dhq, You downloaded the mail to your PC, then erased it from the server
<Sanne> amarokker: 0.4 seems to be in edgy and dapper-backports. In dapper there's version 0.2
<ant_knee> sorry - distracted there - thanks I disabled kdwallet but I can't seem get smb4k top save default password which is what I really want to do
<NthDegree> that is how standard POP3 works
<amarokker> yeah, Sanne- so is there a repo that'd work with dapper/?
<Sanne> amarokker: firstly, what are you trying to install?
<amarokker> amarok.
<dhq> NthDegree: i am screwed :(
<NthDegree> why dhq?
<Sanne> amarokker: I suspect a version not in the official dapper repos?
<zerofool2005> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<dhq> i need all the mails on myserver but now all in my pc
<amarokker> and thats the msg i get when i try it- using apt-get -f install doesnt work- according to --fix-missing there's nothing wrong. yeah...got the source list from source-o-matic-
<dhq> NthDegree: i need all the mails on myserver but now all in my pc
<NthDegree> dhq, just choose to keep mail on the server so you know for next time
<amarokker> lemme remove the line for the cipherfunk repos and cehck back
<NthDegree> then they'll stay on the server
<|lostbyte|> :)
<NthDegree> dhq, you should have read up on e-mail clients if you didn't know what they did :|
<dhq> NthDegree: where is that option i dont see it
<Sanne> amarokker: then it can be that there are dependencies not covered with the official repos. I'd like to show you how you can find out if there's a version you can install from a repos. Ok?
<NthDegree> 1 second
<amarokker> Sanne: yeah. sure. thanks.
<ant_knee> any body fancy helping with this kde-wallet/smb4k issue
<lordhelmet> anybody? kde login sets cpu0 governor to performance? it will be fun!
<NthDegree> dhq, the option is called "Leave fetched messages on server"
<Sanne> amarokker: go to packages.ubuntu.com, type libvisual in the search box, set distribution dropdown to "any", and search.
<NthDegree> dhq, "Leave fetched messages on server" is on your receiving e-mail settings
<Sanne> amarokker: tell me when ready
<|lostbyte|> NthDegree, so they will be marked as unread even after download ?
<amarokker> sanne- got the results page you were right- it is in dapper backports
<dhq> NthDegree: i dont see it
<|lostbyte|> dhq, look throught the server options of that client.
<Sanne> amarokker: exactly. So, now you need to enable dapper-backports. I can paste the line I have in my sources.list, if you want.
<amarokker> Yeah, please. That'd be helpful.
<instructor> Ahh I love pretty fonts
<instructor> Anyone else have a kopete update?
<NthDegree> |lostbyte| no it copies the email when you do that
<Sanne> amarokker: there you go: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/24012
<NthDegree> |lostbyte| so you have 1 copy on server and 1 on the PC
<rafael> wine!
<amarokker> Thanks a lot sane- will let you know if it works :D
<Conhe> wine!
<Conhe> !wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
* NthDegree goes to eat
<|lostbyte|> NthDegree, intresting..
<dhq> |lostbyte|: cant see it
<ronnylinux> hi guys how can i install a webcam
<Sanne> amarokker: I would keep not what you installed from backports... in case you get problems when upgrading to edgy some day, so you could uninstall them if needed.
<Admiral_Chicago> !webcam
<ubotu> webcam is now easy to install on Linux; instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<dhq> NthDegree: cant see it
<|lostbyte|> "leave fetched messages on server"
<dhq> |lostbyte|: where is it
<|lostbyte|> under receiving tab.
<dhq> |lostbyte|: there is no receving tab in kontact i guess
<|lostbyte|> huh ? kontact :S
<|lostbyte|> dhq, --------------> kmail
<dhq> |lostbyte|: same .........
<ubuntu> Hey! I have ubuntu and grub installed but when i reinstalled windows it overrided grub. I have now botted with a live cd and i have chrooted to my ubuntuinstall and i have tried update-grub but no luck when i reboot the grub window doesnt appear instead windows boots... any ideas
<Sanne> ubuntu: this may help: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<ubuntu> thanks
<Sanne> ubuntu: you're welcome
<ronnylinux> does anybody can help me?, i want to install my webcam, it is deluxe, i don't know how to do it, because i have the driver but is for windows
<dhq> |lostbyte|: http://www.kontact.org
<|lostbyte|> It says clearly there, --> The mail component is provided by KMail,
<ronnylinux> does anybody can help me?, i want to install my webcam, it is deluxe, i don't know how to do it, because i have the driver but is for windows
<sudhi> tell me anybody how to install firefox on kubuntu
<dhq> !kontact
<ubotu> kontact: KDE pim application. In component main, is optional. Version 4:3.5.2-0ubuntu6 (dapper), package size 1547 kB, installed size 3300 kB
<dhq> !kmail
<ubotu> kmail: KDE Email client. In component main, is optional. Version 4:3.5.2-0ubuntu6 (dapper), package size 2079 kB, installed size 6572 kB
<ronnylinux> ubotu apt-get install firefox
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about apt-get install firefox - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ronnylinux> ubotu just type this  in the konsole apt-get install firefox
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about just type this  in the konsole apt-get install firefox - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<|lostbyte|> lol
<sudhi> how to enable root account
<trappist> sudhi: basically you don't.  it can be done, but it's highly not-recommended.
<[GuS] > how to disable? :P
<main2> !howtoenablesuperrootuseraccountplease
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about howtoenablesuperrootuseraccountplease - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<main2> shit.. typo
<sudhi> how to run the command as root while normal login
<kuto> how do i view my webcam on kubuntu its in => /dev/video0
<main2> sudhi: sudo -u yourusername command
<main2> kuto: try videolan
<main2> apt-get install vlc
<main2> when you click open, you can select a v4l device (/dev/video0) or a pvr ..
<kuto> can i stop apt-get that is currently updating and resume it at a later time?
<sudhi> i have downloaded firefox gz file.... how to install
<[GuS] > People... why installing nvidia-glx in Kubuntu, changes the fonts size...?
<[GuS] > because i still having 9 as size
<[GuS] > but the fonts became more small
<[GuS] > (this happen in Edgy)
<Pensacola> I'll be taking my linux pc to a lan party for the first time next month :)
<kuto> lan party?
<klerfayt> [GuS] : that is because nvidia drivers set dpi to something different it was before
<main2> a local area network party, .. a place where geeks / retards meet up :P
<[GuS] > and how to change that?
<[GuS] > because this in dapper does not happen
<klerfayt> [GuS] : you could use   Option "DPI" "96 x 96"
<klerfayt> [GuS] : you know how to edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf?
<[GuS] > ok, thanks klerfayt taking note of that ;)
<[GuS] > yes
<[GuS] > just have that doub
<[GuS] > that happen before on breezy once
<[GuS] > thanks :)
<kuto> main2: and what do you do with that lan party?
<main2> kuto: you really wanne know ?
<[GuS] > inside nvidia driver section right klerfayt ? or could be just standalone?
<klerfayt> [GuS] : where you put that famous option "NoLogo"
<[GuS] > right
<[GuS] > so there... ok
<kuto> main2: sure, why not..
<main2> you really really really really really wanne know?
<alberto> ciao!
<kuto> where can i edit eth0?
<main2> ifconfig...
<main2> eth1 is actually a device node, you shouldnt edit it
<main2> just use ifconfig
<main2> ifconfig man << do this first
<kuto> i can edit eth0 file in redhat, its not possible in kubuntu?
<|lostbyte|> kuto, you can
<Samuli^> does k3b support lightscribe?_
<|lostbyte|> kmenu > system settings > network settings :)
<zerofool2005> hmm  just install gimp with apt-get install gimp
<kuto> how about in cli?
<zerofool2005> but i cant find it
<Pensacola> lan party is fun :)
<Pensacola> gaming and boozing for an entire weekend
<SeventhOmen> Has anyone moved from Suse to Kubuntu?
<|lostbyte|> !netinstall
<ubotu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues
<i4get2> im familiar with suse
* i4get2 is away: Gone away for now.
<Makro___________> i `m getting disconnected every time at random lapsus of time, it can be something wrong with my pppoeconf?
<kuto> main2: when you click open, you can select a v4l device (/dev/video0) or a pvr .. <= where can i find this?
<kuto> main2: ???
<slow-motion> hallo
<main2> kuto: have you installed videolan?
<kuto> yes
<kuto> Setting up vlc-plugin-alsa (0.8.4.debian-1ubuntu6) ...
<kuto> Setting up vlc (0.8.4.debian-1ubuntu6) ...
<main2> have you started vlc?
<main2> click on 'open'  or eject
<main2> then you see a tab 'video 4 linux' and 'pvr'
<kuto> http://pastebin.ca/176520
<kuto> where can i see that link?
<kuto> i saw a VLC media player..is that the one?
<main2> yes
<kuto> its blurred
<main2> focus ur webcam
<main2> turn the lens..
<xfile> Sera a tutti
<jpiccolo> well i guess i was dumb
<jpiccolo> i am booted up with "nv" in my xorg, is there a way to run nvidia drivers and -27
<|lostbyte|> !find mini
<ubotu> Found: aspell-gl-minimos, minicom, python-minimal, python2.4-minimal, wgalician-minimos (and 16 others)
<|lostbyte|> !find iso
<ubotu> Found: bison, bison-doc, iso-codes, libpisock++0c2, libpisock-dev (and 29 others)
<|lostbyte|> Is there a mini iso version on kubuntu ?
<jpiccolo> a mini iso of what?
<|lostbyte|> jpiccolo, the installation live cd ?
<jpiccolo> that is an iso, yes
<Sanne> bye all
<jpiccolo> i dont know what you mean by mini though
<|lostbyte|> jpiccolo, lolz, a less then minimal install cd
<|lostbyte|> like a kubuntu version of DSL
<|lostbyte|> Same small linux.
<|lostbyte|> dame*
<jpiccolo> oh, no i dont think so
<|lostbyte|> :(
<octan> ???
<Riddell> |lostbyte|: the live CD only just fits on 1 CD, we can't make it any smaller
<ninHer> hi all
<Riddell> |lostbyte|: but see netboot install on KubuntuFiles
<|lostbyte|> huh..k
<Electrolyte> Can anyone tell me what gam_server is in the process list?
<octan> Riddell, Yes you could make it smaller :P make it fit on a usb stick
<Electrolyte> I'm having some trouble with it.
<|lostbyte|> octan, yes thats what i am talking about.
<jpiccolo> !gam_server
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gam_server - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<octan> !mythtv
<ubotu> mythtv is for watching TV in Linux.  Check out http://ubuntu.wordpress.com/2005/12/16/instructions-to-install-mythtv/
<octan> !mythtv&xgl
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mythtv&xgl - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Riddell> Electrolyte: it's for wathcing for changed files, we're getting rid of it in edgy
<Electrolyte> The only time my system has locked up is because of it.
<jpiccolo> when is edgy due out
<Riddell> see EdgyReleaseSchedule
<jpiccolo> Riddell, do you know of a way i can run kernel -27 and nvidia drivers
<JohnFlux> Riddell: i keep finding small things I'd like to fix in kubuntu
<JohnFlux> Riddell: how do i get a cvs/svn account
<octan> |lostbyte|, read this
<octan> http://feraga.com/
<JohnFlux> Riddell: or it doesn't work like that?
<Riddell> JohnFlux: we don't use svn
<Riddell> JohnFlux: generally you edit the package and send us a debdiff
<JohnFlux> doesn't sound very open :/
<chavo> JohnFlux, it's about as open as you can get
<JohnFlux> chavo: um, allowing outsiders to get an account would be more open
<Riddell> JohnFlux: well once you've shown you can do packaging you can get approved for ubuntu-dev and are allowed to upload to anything in universe
<JohnFlux> Riddell: not packaging
<JohnFlux> Riddell: kubuntu specific programs
<|lostbyte|> octan, nice link, but i was looking to install kubuntu from a usb stick. but i only have a 512 MB stick.
<|lostbyte|> Ref to : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick
<Riddell> JohnFlux: new programmes or existing ones?  most of the existing ones we use bzr revision control, managed on launchpad.net
<octan> well its a linux install :P
<JohnFlux> Riddell: well like the language install
<JohnFlux> Riddell: or the changes made to k3b
<|lostbyte|> octan, but the size of image is greater
<Riddell> JohnFlux: language selector (and there's plenty that needs improved in that, not least integration with the kcontrol modules) is  bzr branch http://people.ubuntu.com/~mvo/bzr/language-selector/language-selector--mvo/
<octan> make your own mini img then :P
<octan> can t help you more
<Riddell> JohnFlux: k3b is an upstream package,  apt-get source k3b  will get you the source, our patches are in debian/patches
<|lostbyte|> #cough#
<JohnFlux> [20:15]  --> You have joined the channel #cough# (n=JohnFlux@konversation/developer/JohnFlux).
<D4rkly> how do i find out what pci address my video card is on
<Riddell> JohnFlux: we're all sitting in #kubuntu-devel if you have patches or suggestions
<JohnFlux> D4rkly: lspci, but why?
<D4rkly> caues i need to edit my xorg as i have moved my video card to a different slot to reduce heat
<D4rkly> how can i pause the output of lspci after each page
<D4rkly> my video card was at pci3:0:0 i need to find at which address it is now
<GeneralZod> D4rkly: less lspci
<GeneralZod> D4rkly:Whoops - meant "lspci | less"
<Monchito> buenas
<Alextremo> Hello Monchito
<Alextremo> Only English
<Monchito> como estamos
<Monchito> ok man
<Monchito> thanks
<Alextremo> you're welcome
<D4rkly> that doesnt seem to show me the bus address of my card eg pci 3:0:0
<kubuntu> hola
<Monchito> hello kubuntu
<Xanith> What is a good mp3 to wav converter?
<manu-root> good mp3 to wav -> soundKonverter
<kubuntu> and what is is a good video editor (and also a video converter)?
<Xanith> Thanks!
<manu-root> hmm, maybe kino, sorry, I don't use it
<D4rkly> how do i find out which bud id my nvidia card is on ?
<manu-root> kino, for video
<kubuntu> i m downloading it
<D4rkly> sorry i mean bus id
<manu-root> D4kly, have you try lspci on your konsole?
<kubuntu> thank you
<D4rkly> yep but id doesnt seem to show it
<jpiccolo> woot  87298 frames in 5.0 seconds = 17459.467 FPS    on 2.6.15-27-386
<zorglu_> jpiccolo: impressive :)
<manu-root> hmm, and Device Manager, witch comes with kubuntu
<jpiccolo> yeah, i want to try to get sli in linx should do alot better
<jpiccolo> anyone know of a better linux GPU benchmark?
<D4rkly> im in terminal so if i use lspci i cant see all the info. all i need is the bus address of my nvidia card eg PCI3:0:0
<danbuntu> how do i use xxmc & xxvm drivers for kaffeine?
<manu-root> sorry dude, I can't help you, I think you will find this on your x11 config file
<D4rkly> i need to find it to put in xorg thats why im in terminal
<manu-root> well, too bad D4kly leave, the bus ID is in xorg.conf, simple like a 'cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf'
<octan> !cluster
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cluster - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<octan> !clusterssh
<ubotu> clusterssh: administer multiple ssh or rsh shells simultaneously. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.18.1-1ubuntu2 (dapper), package size 33 kB, installed size 160 kB
<octan> blah
<miguel> Buenas, para el chat en espaol
<fdoving> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<miguel> #kubuntu-es
<fdoving> miguel: /join #kubuntu-es
<Monchito> i got a question'
<manu-root> say it Monchito
<the-only-real-sh> why adept manager removes kubuntu-destop package everytime i remove a package
<Monchito> how i do to install a package like karamba in kubuntu?
<kyaneos> why kubuntu developers are using PyKDE for most applications??
<zorglu_> the-only-real-sh: it is not a problem. it does it because kubuntu-desktop is a metapacakge (aka a virtual package grouping a lot of other(
<manu-root> kubuntu-desktop is a virtual package, provides a set of packages
<GeneralZod> kyaneos:Fast development time, I guess.
<kyaneos> mm ok
<kyaneos> GeneralZod: thnx
<kyaneos> :)
<Monchito> ok man i understand thanks a lot
<the-only-real-sh> that means? it will continue to remove the desktop files everytime i remove a package?
<manu-root> monchito, do a "sudo apt-get install superkaramba"
<GeneralZod> kyaneos:You're welcome :)
<the-only-real-sh> and i shouldn't bother?
<zorglu_> the-only-real-sh: you can safely ignore this. it is a small inconvenient you have to accept to make kubuntu easy to install :)
<manu-root> no, just the meta-package is removed
<the-only-real-sh> yeah, ok.  thought so :)
<zorglu_> the-only-real-sh: if you look at the pacakage description, it is writen in it that it is safe to remove
<GeneralZod> the-only-real-sh:kubuntu-desktop is basically an "empty" package which just says - install this long list of packages :) Removing it should have no harmful side effects.
<jackle> guys.. please remember to in the next release.. to de-select the "use custom margins" for paper sizes in printers
<Monchito> i have a test today about kubuntu and debian
<manu-root> alright
<the-only-real-sh> oh ok. i look for the description. thankx
<fdoving> jackle: please make a bugreport at  https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+filebug
<darknesss> in case there are kubuntu maintainers in here...
<darknesss> please add vpnc to the default installation!
<fdoving> won't happen for edgy atleast.
<fdoving> darknesss: please make a bugreport/wishlist at https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+filebug
<jackle> bug reported :)
<ubuntu_> I am trying to install kubuntu on a raid 0 SATA. I installed dmraid, created my partitions with cfdisk, I can see all of them on the raid but when I reboot, kubuntu starts with it can't mount the / filesystem, any idea ?
<tcw> I'm starrting to tip over to this distro
<Kr[4] t05> Bah. ><
* manu-root is away: Away at the moment
* manu-root is back.
<klerfayt> what's the default usb-mouse samplerate in dapper?
<Zaire> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<MarcC> !chat
<ubotu> Instant Messenger Clients: Gaim (GNOME, http://help.ubuntu.com/community/GaimHowto), Kopete (KDE), both supporting MSN, Jabber, AIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ and IRC.
<tony_> hi guys.. i installed grub on my system , so now i have daulboot , both Ubuntu desktop and server.
<tony_> how do i boot to server ???
<tony_> what is the command that you use to enter Desktop from shell ???? :|
<MarcC> startx?
<tony_> ok
<tony_> how do you run the server ??
<tony_> dose server got any GUI ?
<MarcC> what server do you have instaleld?
<MarcC> server does not install a GUI
<MarcC> !server
<ubotu> Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments. The default install includes a server kernel and no GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current stable version is 6.06 LTS. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ServerFaq/
<tony_> damn
<MarcC> most people won't want a GUI running on a server, i guess that's why
<MarcC> but you can apt-get install ubuntu-desktop, I think
<tony_> now how can i remove the server and get ride of Grup altogether
<magical_trevsky> will this command transcode a wma file to an mp3? $ ffmpeg -i 01\ Track\ 1.wma  -acodec MP3 song.mp3
<MarcC> that should get you a gui
<MarcC> then you can run servers however you want
<|lostbyte|> Is this ---------> j2re1.4 j2re1.4-mozilla-plugin
<tony_> i see
<MarcC> did you install the server on a different hard disk or partition?
<tony_> on partition
<|lostbyte|> all i need to get java running on firefox ?
<MarcC> tony, I don't know the best way...maybe just re-format the partition and remove the GRUB entry, but maybe not
<tony_> im new to linux, so i don't want to do that. or i have to reformat entire harddrive and install desktop from scratch
<MarcC> you can just nuke the single partition if you want
<zorglu_> !java
<ubotu> To install a java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the Multiverse repository
<MarcC> then you won't have to reinstall anything
<tony_> i can delete the partition that i have server, but then i have no clue what to do with grub
<MarcC> !wherearemyshoes
<Gabarit> hi all
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wherearemyshoes - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<MarcC> darn
<zorglu_> |lostbyte|: and another page from the intro book about common task :)
<tony_> many entries in grub that make no sence , such as boot option with older kernel
<MarcC> tony, grub just reads from this file: /boot/grub/menu.lst <--- open that in a text editor and remove the server entries
<MarcC> you can remove the older kernel entries too, but it's probably best just to uninstall those old kernels through synaptic (IIRC)
<tony_> thats the problme , there are no server entries there , atleast nothing that has the word SERVER
<MarcC> tony_: maybe it was never listed in GRUB in the first place :)
<zorglu_> tony_: dump the menu.lst into pastebin
<zorglu_> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<tony_> no clue.. after installing , i get grub showing asking to select the OS, and all are same with only different version KERNEL
<|lostbyte|> zorglu_, tx
<MarcC> tony_: does the first entry bring you into a GUI or the command line?
<tony_> COMAND line
<tony_> command line
<MarcC> so it sounds like it is booting into server :)
<MarcC> (so you can run whatever server you want, no GUI)
<MarcC> interesting
<bedos> hello
<MarcC> are you sure you installed the desktop at some point?
<tony_> well maybe booting into server, i was under assumption it will boot in GUI so i can do some work
<MarcC> well, I believe...*believe* lol...that you can have the full desktop installed if you just do "sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop"
<MarcC> I've never installed server before, but I think that's all it's missing.
<TheWarlord> hello everyone
<TheWarlord> Trying to install kubuntu from msdos.. with some tool unsuggesfully so far..
<zorglu_> MarcC: the kernel of the desktop version is not the same too
<tony_> well, i will try that . if that didn't work, hey , im pro in reformating and reinstalling ;)
<tony_> thanks guys for the help
<TheWarlord> anyon familiar with loadlin or grub or something..
<MarcC> zorglu_: ok, didn't know that, maybe it will still allow the desktop to run?
<MarcC> tony_: good luck, sorry you had to learn about server the hard way ;)
<TheWarlord> since for some reason loadlin just keeps telling me the I should correct my 'root=' when it should be ramdisk install..
<tony_> thanks.. atleast i learned something
<zorglu_> MarcC: oh yep, it wont prevent the stuff to run.
<tony_> see you guys later ")
<MarcC> later :)
<zorglu_> MarcC: just may run slower or something :)
<MarcC> ok
<MarcC> well, I finally got DVD Shrink to run in Wine...that was quite an experience :)
<Hawkwind> MarcC: Why not use the dvdshrink made for Linux
<MarcC> meow?
<MarcC> where?
<Hawkwind> MarcC: http://dvdshrink.sourceforge.net
<Hawkwind> MarcC: Written by a good friend of mine.  I've done some extensive bug/beta testing on that when it first came out :)
<MarcC> crazy, I had no idea about that
<Hawkwind> MarcC: Though k9copy is a much better app now
<TheWarlord> hmm
<MarcC> yes, I tried k9copy last night but it wouldn't save an .iso to disk :\
<MarcC> it opened k3b every time, which ruined 2 DVDs before I gave up
* MarcC hopes his DVDs aren't bad
<Ash-Fox> what the heck, I install apache, and I can't even connect to it on 127.0.0.1, but I see it in the proccess list
<Dasnipa`> yar
<main2> is it possible to 'easily' upgrade my kernel?
<zorglu_> Ash-Fox: "netstat -tlp" and look for it to be sure
<MarcC> main2: sure, most people do it all the time...
<skreet> main2: yes. Just use Adept to get the new kernel. This is often done automatically during an upgrade
<main2> Linux MLABC 2.6.15-26-386 #1 PREEMPT Fri Sep 8 19:55:17 UTC 2006 i686 GNU/Linux
<main2> doesnt look like its new.. =)
<Ash-Fox> tcp6       0      0 *:www                   *:*                     LISTEN     - <- tcp/ipv6... what?
<MarcC> Friday september 8?
<MarcC> that seems pretty new to me...?
<skreet> Ash-Fox: that's listening for web requests on ipv6 interface, afaik
<skreet> main2: Is that your uname -r output, or what?
<Ash-Fox> skreet, yeah...
<main2> skreet:  yes it is
<skreet> Ash-Fox: Oh, you're wondering why? :) *shrug*
<main2> no, its uname -a
<zorglu_> Ash-Fox: and no ipv4 ?
<Ash-Fox> yeah, none at all
<main2> is 2.6.16 available? :/
<zorglu_> Ash-Fox: hmm try 'telnet ::1 80'
<main2> sorry 17
<skreet> main2: Linux skreet-laptop 2.6.15-27-386 #1 PREEMPT Sat Sep 16 01:51:59 UTC 2006 i686
<skreet> is the latest build
<MarcC> 2.6.15.27 is available
<skreet> not sure what changed from 26->27, but no theres no .16 or .17 available for Kubuntu yet.
<main2> hmmmm, a new driver i would like to use requires 2.6.17..
<skreet> mian2 What driver?
<skreet> wow, typing is fun
<skreet> My msg to #kdevelop (no response): I'm getting an error during the configure step that says 'Couldn't find ncurses library'. I'm new to KDevelop, where should I configure library locations. libncurses.so -> libncurses.so.5.5 in my /lib directory.
<visik7> skreet: you need headers
<visik7> probably
<skreet> visik7: Headers, .h?
<skreet> visik7: ncurses.h is found, or so it says, lemme dig for it
<visik7> yes libncurses5-dev
<main2> skreet: ivtv
<skreet> visik7: Oh, duh, lemme make sure thats installed :(
<skreet> visik7: I feel stupid, is that okay? :)
<skreet> visik7: Aha! It is installed :\
<lcohen> hello all, I have a Dell 700m, I thought before it found my PCMCIA card ok, but now I am not too sure, in kinfocentre it says that it si not there, when I do a sudo modprobe pcmcia I get nothign in return, can anyone offer some direction?
<visik7> dunno
<lcohen> is not there = is not detected
<ubuntu> 1111
<skreet> lcohen: modprobe will return nothing when successful, for starters
<skreet> lcohen: Does it show up in lspci?
<ubuntu> bahhhhhhh
<Help> how do i download the necessary plugins on kubuntu for mozilla?
<lcohen> p.s. I have a bluetooth PCMCIA card which I am trying to get working
<skreet> Help: You may want to look into www.ubuntuguide.org
<skreet> lcohen: my experience with PCMCIA is limited, unfortunatly.
<ubuntu> alguem fala portugues??????
<lcohen> are there any commands which I could try to see if it is in fact talking to, and/or dectcing the pcmcia card I have installed?
<ubuntu> pora
<skreet> lcohen: Thats where you've got me, sorry.
<lcohen> crap, lol
<ubuntu> yes
<Ash-Fox> Weird, something is blocking anything from binding port 80...
<MarcC> ubuntu, falo um pouco :D
<skreet> ubuntu, Su habla espanol? #kubuntu-es #ubuntu-es ... Might be a portugues one as well :)
<ubuntu> s portugues
<ubuntu> do brasil
<skreet> Ash-Fox: Do you have a firewall installed?
<Ash-Fox> Not that I know of
<gnomefreak> how do i re-run the first setup wizard when first use kubuntu?
<Ash-Fox> And firewall software usually doesn't block you from binding ports
<skreet> Ash-Fox: Just a thought, I guess.
<skreet> Ash-Fox: You're running whatever it is as root/
<MarcC> ubuntu: #ubuntu-br
<ubuntu> sim[] 
<skaynet_> hola
<skaynet_> alguien tiene los drivers de nVIDIA instalados?
<skreet> MarcC: Damnit, you beat me to it. I didnt know that -br was the portugues one..
<skreet> skaynet_: #kubuntu-es por espanol.
<MarcC> heh ;)
<skaynet_> ok
<MarcC> well, it's brasilian portuguese anyway
<skreet> MarcC: I gather theres a difference
<skreet> MarcC: Hmm -es is almost empty :(
<MarcC> yeah, can't remember what though
<GeneralZod> gnomefreak:I think the setup wizard is called "kpersonalise"
<skreet> MarcC: well, theres a significant difference between spanish and mexican spanish too..
<gnomefreak> GeneralZod: it is i found it
<GeneralZod> Whoops - "kpersonalizer"
<MarcC> skreet: yeah, I'd imagine that slang and such (the meat and potatoes of IRC) are different anyway ;)
<GeneralZod> gnomefreak:Cool :D
<Ash-Fox> Well, this is weird, everyone can access my webserver externally, but I can't locally
<Ash-Fox> not even when trying to use the external ips rather than the loopback
<skreet> Ash-Fox: Apache? What's the Listen line say?
<Ash-Fox> there is none, so it's using the default setting to bind to all ips on port 80.
<skreet> wierd.
<skreet> so http://127.0.0.1 doesn't return a website?
<Ash-Fox> and yet, I can connect to it on my lan, by connecting to 192.168.1.9, but if I try that from the actual machine, it doesn't run.
<Ash-Fox> no, 127.0.0.1 times out
<silensius> bonjour
<silensius> je viens juste d'installer kubuntu je n'ai pas xmms comment je dois faire
<MarcC> silensius: #kubuntu-fr
<silensius> thanks
<MarcC> @+
<omar> hello
<omar> I am using this : sudo mount -t cifs //192.168.1.20/trc ~/trc -o urd=omar, to share a folder with a windows machine but I get an  error, I used to use it in kubuntu without a trouble, but I am now in ubuntu, what can I do
<Help> anyone know how to speed up the startup of kubuntu?
<skreet> MarcC, do you feel like a traffic cop for language channels? :)
<skreet> Help: I dont find it very slow, but you might disable some services *shrug*...
<main2> im trying to install a package but it says BREAK(install)
<MarcC> skreet: yeah, it's kinda funny
<omar> I am using this : sudo mount -t cifs //192.168.1.20/trc ~/trc -o urd=omar, to share a folder with a windows machine but I get an  error, I used to use it in kubuntu without a trouble, but I am now in ubuntu, what can I do
<main2> it says that the package conflicts with ivtv-unstable-source
<MarcC> Help, at what point is it slow?
<main2> how do i fix a broken dependency / or a conflicting one?
<Help> skreet how about the kubuntu equivalencies of disk defrag and error check
<skreet> Help: Disk Defrag AFAIK is not necessary.
<MarcC> main2: I always just "completely remove" the package in question, then install it...that works 95% of the time
<skreet> Help: chkdsk is to check a filesystem, iirc
<skreet> Help: I'm sorry, that's windows XP
<skreet> Help: fsck.
<skreet> Help: "Filesystem Check"
<skreet> Help: That's the one... :P
<main2> Marc: yeah, but i removed something by hand, guess that this is causing the problem
<omar> I am using this : sudo mount -t cifs //192.168.1.20/trc ~/trc -o urd=omar, to share a folder with a windows machine but I get an  error, I used to use it in kubuntu without a trouble, but I am now in ubuntu, what can I do
<main2> so i wonder, if i can fix the conflict :(
<Help> skreet so none of those type of programs are on kubuntu to help speed upr or fix things?
<MarcC> hm, maybe you can force the install of the new package, main2?
<skreet> Help: Well, ext2/3 filesystems dont get as fragmented as older filesystems.
<Help> anyone know how much RAM kubuntu uses?
<MarcC> like apt-get -f
<skreet> Help: and run fsck, but I doubt you have a filesystem problem.
<skreet> Help: I think they recommened 256MB minimum, but I could be wrong.
<skreet> Help: If you have an older system KDE might not be for you :\ It's rather system intensive, I think.
<MasterEvil`Lapto> Gettys are the virtual consoles right? In Kubuntu Edgy, even those i commented those out, they are still loading.. I have a bunch of gettys in my process list
<heinkel_111> from a console login screen, how do i go to normal KDE graphical desktop login?\
<MarcC> startx?
<MasterEvil`Lapto> startx
<heinkel_111> i oinly know how to go the other way
<heinkel_111> ah thx
<MarcC> now you know how to go both ways
<MarcC> :D
<MasterEvil`Lapto> if you mean virtual console then it's Alt+F7 or whatever
<MarcC> ooh, yeah, ctrl+alt+f7
<MarcC> try that first :D
<omar> I am using this : sudo mount -t cifs //192.168.1.20/trc ~/trc -o urd=omar, to share a folder with a windows machine but I get an  error, I used to use it in kubuntu without a trouble, but I am now in ubuntu, what can I do
<MasterEvil`Lapto> EDGY: Gettys still load even when being commented out???
<MasterEvil`Lapto> omar: : what is the error?
<omar>  MasterEvil`Lapto: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on //192.168.1.20/trc
<skreet> omar: You have CIFS support, I presume?
<omar> MasterEvil`Lapto: missing codepage or other error
<omar> MasterEvil`Lapto: I don't know
<omar> MasterEvil`Lapto: Is there another way to share a folder
<skreet> omar
<skreet> err
<omar> MasterEvil`Lapto: I have samba installed
<skreet> omar: modprobe |grep cifs
<skreet> if nothing then 'sudo modprobe cifs'
<skreet> and try again
<MasterEvil`Lapto> instead of cifs i use smbfs
<skreet> MasterEvil`Lapto: CIFS is faster, iirc.
<omar> MasterEvil`Lapto: same error with smbfs
<skreet> omar: Did you try the commands I sent you?
<skreet> My msg to #kdevelop (no response): I'm getting an error during the configure step that says 'Couldn't find ncurses library'. I'm new to KDevelop, where should I configure library locations. libncurses.so -> libncurses.so.5.5 in my /lib directory.
<omar> skrret: I got FATAL: Error inserting cifs (/lib/modules/2.6.15-27-386/kernel/fs/cifs/cifs.ko)
<skreet> omar: `uname -r` please
<MasterEvil`Lapto> is Flash 9 out for linux yet?
<MarcC> no
<MasterEvil`Lapto> gosh
<octan> hello
<skreet> Is Adobe going to continue to release it for linux? :P
<MarcC> unless you work for adobe
<skreet> octan: Hello octan.
<MarcC> :)
<omar> skrret: where?
<skreet> omar: In a shell, type uname -r
<MasterEvil`Lapto> I heard they were skipping flash 8 and going to flash 9 for linux
<octan> i have ssh  into one of my 2 kubuntu installs..
<MarcC> they have been testing it, and they're making progress...audio/video is completely synced up now, etc.
<MasterEvil`Lapto> so flash 9 is supposed to have full linux support or something
<omar> skrret: 2.6.15-27-386
<octan> but i try to start up a X app
<main2> i have a package im trying to install with adept, but it says BREAK(Install), when i look in the details
<octan> i get error
<MarcC> it just made a debut at the Flash Forward conference, running in ubuntu
<octan> adept: ERROR: KUniqueApplication: Can't determine DISPLAY. Aborting.
<MarcC> but it's still pre-release...they're looking at early 2007.
<MasterEvil`Lapto> Marcc: so you have flash 9 to send us ? :)
<main2> it says that it has a conflicting dependency with itv-unstable-source, but this package isnt in my list
<octan> what do i do
<skreet> omar: Odd, I can modprobe cifs without a problem
<main2> how do i fix the broken package dependency? :(
<skreet> octan: Did you say you were using SSH?
<octan> yes
<octan> ssh -x
<skreet> octan: I'm not familiar with that..
<MarcC> main2, did you try apt-get -f install?
<omar> skrret: what should be the whole line
<main2> yes, didnt work..
<skreet> omar: `sudo modprobe cifs`
<main2> -f = fix
<main2> --force didnt work..
<MarcC> MasterEvil`Lapto: I just installed the Flash 9 player using this: http://www.tatanka.com.br/ies4linux/index-en.html
<main2> i tried both
<MasterEvil`Lapto> using kubuntu.. does anyone else have pretty big taskbar text?? I think mine is abnormally big, despite my fonts being set to 9 everywhere  konversation can only fit "#kubuntu - Konver" and a very faded s.
<MasterEvil`Lapto> MarcC: : ty
<MarcC> it was fast and easy, works great (speedy)
<omar> skrret: sudo modprobe cifs //192.168.1.20/trc ~/trc -o urd=omar
<skreet> MasterEvil`Lapto: Are you using nvidia-glx
<MasterEvil`Lapto> skreet: yessir
<skreet> MasterEvil`Lapto: I noticed the font size increase too..
<MarcC> MasterEvil`Lapto: mine fits "#kubuntu - Konversatio"
<skreet> omar: `sudo modprobe cifs` will install the cifs driver.
<skreet> omar: then you can run your mount, etc.
<MarcC> main2: if you can find where all the leftover bits and pieces are from that install, remove them and you should be able to install the new package
<skreet> MasterEvil`Lapto: Same.
<MasterEvil`Lapto> Ah, i thought i was imagining it. I saw some screenshots of my desktop from half a year ago and noticed the text WASN'T gigantic, so i was wondering what the deal was
<skreet> MasterEvil`Lapto: Some reason the nvidia-glx increases the font sizes.. go back to 'nv' you'll notice it change back
<main2> MarcC: i have no idea what the leftovers are from that package so........
<MasterEvil`Lapto> skreet: but nvidia-glx is faster though isn't it?
<main2> feel like i got stuck with it :((((((
<skreet> MasterEvil`Lapto: Absolutely.
<skreet> MasterEvil`Lapto: Hardware accelerated.
<MasterEvil`Lapto> skreet: I can live with it then
<MarcC> main2: package name?
<skreet> MasterEvil`Lapto: Same, if I find a solution at some point I'll let you know.
<main2> MarcC: it says that it has a conflict with ivtv-unstable-source
<main2> this package does not show up in the list
<main2> i might have installed this package from a .deb file, im not sure :/
<MarcC> main2: so if you type "apt-get remove ivtv-unstable-source" does it give you an error?
<skreet> omar: Any luck?
<main2> MarcC: thats correct, it cannot find the package
<dinos> hi
<MarcC> MasterEvil`Lapto: System Settings -> Appearance -> Fonts -> Taskbar
<beermunk> Hey all
<MarcC> that will let you shrink it
<beermunk> anyone around have some experience with Evolution?
<MarcC> main2: hm, finding info on that package is kinda hard, maybe you should ask at the mythtv forum how to remove it
<main2> mythtv forum?
<main2> why at the mythtv forum?
<MasterEvil`Lapto> MarcC: that does indeed seem to work.. i guess i have to compensate for the size being a little off using nvidia-glx, though. thanks
<MarcC> main2: sorry, try the ivtv mailing list
<cpk2> whats the apt-get command to install packages that are being "kept back"
<MasterEvil`Lapto> It seems 1 point size off
<MarcC> MasterEvil`Lapto: np
<MarcC> cpk2: isn't that what happens when you install your own package that's newer than the one in the repos?
<main2> thanks MarcC :)
<MarcC> main2: sorry I couldn't help more, but I think removal is the key
<nihil_> hello, can you help me -- how what should I edit to force program Conky to launch with kde start ?
<main2> MarcC: if you know what to remove.., indeed i agree =)
<cpk2> MarcC: pretty sure i havent installed any kernel modules myself
<MasterEvil`Lapto> two last questions for awhile... 1) Is there a way to make my desktop icons massive? (i'm bored and trying to mess around with linux some more).. and secondly, is there a command line option for VNCServer (any of them, but i'm using tightvncserver) to disable input from clients? so they can only VIEW my screen
<skreet> MasterEvil`Lapto: I'm fairly certain you can do that with VNC, not sure how though.
<MasterEvil`Lapto> nihil_: you can create a bash script and put it in /home/username/.kde/Autostart/ and set the script to executable and it will run everytime kde starts :)
<cpk2> ahh nevermind i got it its dist-upgrade
<nihil_> thanx, Master ;)
<skreet> MasterEvil`Lapto: If you didnt know you can replace /home/your_user with ~/
<skreet> ~ = home directory
<nihil_> so now, how can I set the script file to be executable ;) (sorry, I haven't warned you - I'm a beginner ;)
<skreet> nihil_: chmod +x filename
<MarcC> right-click, go to permissions, click "executable"
<MasterEvil`Lapto> skreet: oh sweet, good tip
<skreet> MasterEvil`Lapto: ~/.kde/Autostart :)
<nihil_> MarcC, i don't like clicking, I'm doing all things in console and vi
<MarcC> nihil_: is that where you got your username? ;)
* Tal is back again
<skreet> nihil_: You don't like clicking, or you don't like not knowing the root of how something is done?
<Tal> im getting a mounting problem with my floppy drive.
<skreet> nihil_: I love click, so long as I know the other way to do it as well ;)
<nihil_> skreet, if I'm using linux, I want to discover where the hell are config files and know how this works ;)
<Tal> mount: according to mtab, /dev/fd0 is already mounted on /media/fd0
<Tal> mount failed
<Tal> thats the error. anyone any clue?
<skreet> nihil_: I see. I have a linux server with no GUI for this purpose. :)
<skreet> Tal: Is it in fact mounted on /media/fd0?
<mel> i just installed kubuntu, does it place the grub bootloader in the / partion?
<Tal> unsure to be honest.
<MasterEvil`Lapto> nihil_: lol, screw stuff up (as long as you have another computer to find a fix).. i know exactly where a lot of config files are just because i've broken them too many times
<Tal> i didnt try to mount it via konsole.
<mel> can i just delete my old /boot partiton
<skreet> Tal: It may automount.
<Tal> i used the GUI extractor tool and ask it to mount it.
<skreet> Tal: Try to go to /media/fd0
<skreet> Tal: Hm.
<skreet> Tal: Go to console (Konsole) and type 'umount /media/fd0
<nihil_> skreet, 2 days ago I've installed to do some experiments but this is too dangerous to my computer ;) i'm trying ubuntu now ;)
<skreet> Tal: That will unmount it.
<Tal> ok
<skreet> Tal: For reference, fstab is what tells the OS where to mount what and how. mtab is what says what is already mounted and what isnt.
<dungkal> mel: in installing Kubuntu, did you manually partition the harddisk?
<Tal> ok kool
<Tal> whats the command for umount again.
<Tal> umount?
<skreet> Tal: umount.
<Tal> ok done it.
<skreet> Tal: Now try the dialog thing. It shouldn't fail with that error
<Tal> super.
<skreet> Tal:  All set?
<nihil_> by the way - all important files I'm keeping on other partitions, so even if i mess sometin' up, i'll lose nothing ;)
<mel> yeah, i reformateed the / partiton
<Tal> damnit
<Tal> same error
<Tal> i umounted
<Tal> (its a .rar file)
<Tal> open the extraction tool
<Tal> Ark
<Tal> tried extracting to floppy
<skreet> hmm
<skreet> Seems that Ark is trying to mount it again?
<skreet> copy the file off the disk first?
<Tal> mm?
<Tal> i extracted it to desktop now.
<Tal> ill try umount again
<obf213> how do i find my wireless Ethernet address
<Tal> then try moving files.
<obf213> wireless "hardware Ethernet address"
<skreet> obf213: ifconfig
<Zaire> does anyone know how I can get ahold of the aclocal package?
<Tal> is this right skreet?
<Tal> i tried doing mount via konsole.
<Tal> and got this message
<obf213> skreet thans
<Tal> mount: can't find /media/fd0 in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<Zaire> I need it to compile the zsnes
<Tal> i typed that: sudo mount /media/fd0
<skreet> Tal: `mount /media/fd0` i take it?
<skreet> Tal: hmm hold on a sec
<skreet> not sure how kubuntu does it
<Tal> k
<skreet> blah I dont have a floppy drive to check either
<Tal> :o
<nihil_> koay, so my script in autorun will have only one line.... exec conky -d ?
<skreet> Anyone know what the device node is for a floppy drive
<skreet> Tal: Type `/dev/floppy` and tell me what it says
<Admiral_Chicago> skreet, check /media
<skreet> Admiral_Chicago: thats the mounded path, I need the dev node.
<Tal> bash: /dev/floppy: No such file or directory
<Admiral_Chicago> skreet, oh okay
<Tal> see i tried using just konqueror
<skreet> `/dev/floppy`? You dont want to do that..
<Tal> ?
<skreet> `/dev/` is a device accessor, cannot be browsed
<skreet> it needs to be `mount`ed
<Tal> you said type that?
<Tal> <skreet> Tal: Type `/dev/floppy` and tell me what it says
<skreet> in a konsole, sorry. :)
<Tal> i did..
<skreet> Oh.
<Tal> in konsole
<skreet> sorry
<skreet> Misunderstood
<skreet> What did it say?
<Tal> bash: /dev/floppy: No such file or directory
<skreet> hrm..
<skreet> i have no idea what it's called.
<Tal> wouldnt be
<Tal> media/fd0 would it?
<skreet> no..
<Tal> k
<skreet> type `cat /etc/fstab|grep fd0`
<Tal> nothing.
<Tal> no error no nothing.
<skreet> neat
<Tal> you wanna search for it?
<skreet> Nope..
<Tal> grep is usually the second search parameter isnt it?
<skreet> Sorry.. Not sure what to look at next..
<Tal> apt-cache search ... grep
<skreet> cat is to display a file, grep is to only display lines that contain a word
<Tal> ok.
<skreet> i.e. only show lines with fd0
<Tal> well i can do this another way.
<Tal> ill burn it to cd
<Tal> go to windoze.
<skreet> heh
<evg_> hola
<Tal> then floppy iy
<skreet> sure
<Tal> it*
<Tal> its a windows 95 disk
<skreet> eww
<Tal> floppy version.
<Tal> :P
<skreet> can i ask wh
<skreet> why
<Tal> its for an old laptop
<skreet> evg_: Hello.
<Tal> no bootable cdrom
<Tal> is there a floppy linux?
<Tal> with an ok GUI?
<Zaire> damn small maybe
<nimrod> i installed phpmyadmin but accidently deleted the phpmyadmin link folder located at /var/www path and now i cant use phpmyadmin... i can't find the folder to create the link again
<Tal> well it can be more than one floppy
<skreet> Zaire: I was gonna say that but I think they're up to 50mb now.
<Tal> win 95 is 13 disks
<Zaire> could be
<skreet> Tal: Look into Damn Small Linux
<Zaire> smallest OS Ive seen is morph OS for amiga ppc
<MasterEvil`Lapto> some say it's too damn small
<skreet> MasterEvil`Lapto: lol
<Tal> i just am
<Tal> it says 50mb
<Tal> its not a laptop its a notebook
<Tal> and its a USB cdrom
<Tal> but it wont recognise it in bios
<Tal> which sucks.
<Tal> no USB support via bios
<zorglu_> tried to install via network ?
<Tal> no..
<Tal> ive never really networked anything
<zorglu_> it is the usual alternative when you cant boot the cd
<Tal> how do i do that?
<zorglu_> http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/showthread.php?t=341981 <- maybe this one may be of help
<zorglu_> http://wiki.koeln.ccc.de/index.php/Ubuntu_PXE_Install <- this one too
<zorglu_> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/Netboot <- this one is the official one
<Tal> Download and make Debian boot and root
<Tal> Download and make Debian boot and root floppies
<zorglu_> This HOWTO describes the steps required to start an installation of Ubuntu over the network (if you have e.g. an old machine with a non-bootable CDROM). <- from the last url, this seems for you :)
<Tal> wtf does that mean.
<Tal> Oo
<Tal> ok
<skreet> assuming you have a network card that's compatible
<Tal> dude thats all gibberish to me lol
<skreet> and a big enough hard disk :(
<Tal> i suck.
<skreet> Confidence!
<Tal> i need to connect the laptop to this pc though right?
<Tal> bbiab. im gonna try win95. once i have an OS on there i can worry about linux after.
<skreet_away> Once I have an OS on there.. I can worry about Linux..
<nimrod> i installed phpmyadmin but accidently deleted the phpmyadmin link folder located at /var/www path and now i cant use phpmyadmin... i can't find the folder to create the link again
<skreet_away> nimrod `sudo updatedb` and `locate phpmyadmin` ?
<nimrod> ill try
#kubuntu 2006-09-20
<nimrod> skreet_away: thank you! that was it
<skreet_away> nimrod: No problem, sorry I didn't help ya sooner.
<nimrod> ok :-)
<dan__> hey does anyone know of a program that plays wmv's
<Zaire> vlc
<dan__> hmm
<dan__> i have that
<Hawkwind> dan__: mplayer and others if you have the right codecs installed
<dan__> what codecs do i need on vlc
<chris_> have you installed the w32 codecs?
<dan__> let me check
<chris_> just search for w32codec in synaptic and you should find em
<dan__> no
<dan__> ok cool
<dan__> thanx
<dan__> i cant find it
<zorglu_> you got multiverse repository ?
<skreet_away> dan__: You have to have extra respositories install check ubuntuguide.org for a guide.
<Hawkwind> !info w32codecs
<ubotu> w32codecs: win32 binary codecs. In component extras, is optional. Version 1:20060611-0.0 (dapper-seveas), package size 13911 kB, installed size 33488 kB (Only available for i386)
<OOD> it's in the seveas repo
<dan__> win32 binary codecs ok i think i have that on the list
<dan__> dang it
<dan__> i dont
<Max_-> Is it easy to make a software raid (SWraid1) if I have a laptop with 2 hdd???  And how do I partition at first?
<dan__> i have all the repositories hilighted
<skreet_away> dan__: Please check ubuntuguide.org for adding additional repos that DO NOT come with kubuntu :)
<skreet_away> dan__: i.e. non-free codecs and the like.
<chris_> dan: mmm, i was about to sugest selecting the optional repos, it should be there
<dan__> oh ok let me check it out i think i may have figured it out
<kdoell> hallo
<chx> is there a way to download stuff from a mobile phone (Nokia 3220 or Sharp GX15/17)
<lebifteksauvage> hi
<Admiral_Chicago> hello
<jester45> any know if it possible to compress/decompress your whole drive drive
<Sanne> hi
<Admiral_Chicago> jester45, what do you mean?
<jester45> like as a file is being read it get decompressed
<Admiral_Chicago> like compess your whole HD?
<Admiral_Chicago> uhh i dont know about all that
<skreet> Like with Windows Filesystem Compression?
<jester45> and if you write to it it compresses it
<jester45> yea maybe like that
<MasterEvil`Lapto> Ok I launch tightvncserver, but i think it's sharing only one window?? anyway i can share entire desktop?
<Admiral_Chicago> skreet, except that thing sucked
<skreet> You don't want that, it sucks
<Admiral_Chicago> and took up MORE space then not being compressed
<skreet> Admiral_Chicago: There arn't enough system resources in the world to run off a compressed volume.
<jester45> i want what is does
<skreet> No you dont.
<skreet> You want a new hard drive
<skreet> with more storage space
<jester45> i have 3TB
<skreet> of what?
<jester45> dont think new drive will help
<skreet> movies, music?
<skreet> compressed data?
<jester45> both
<jester45> verything
<skreet> it's not going to help you to compress it
<skreet> it's compressed media.
<jester45> i have music programs movies just about anything you can think of
<skreet> You dont want to compress it. It's terrible.
<skreet> Thats why there isnt a good solution for it in Linux.
<skreet> Because it's a bad idea.
<skreet> Buy 3 TB more storage space, I guess..
<jester45> wish i could do that
<skreet> Or delete some `moviez`
<jester45> wish there was a filesystem with that was like on big rar
<jester45> i cant do that
<skreet> No you dont.
<skreet> You think you wish that.
<skreet> How long does it take to rar something?
<skreet> :)
<jester45> i dont care about that
<cpk2> can you imagine how long it would take to do anything
<jester45> have like half rared
<skreet> then rar the stuff you dont use
<cpk2> oh, lets open this... decompressing...
<jester45> half for storage other half for games/programs
<cpk2> plus what would it decompress to? the pagefile?
<jester45> i think my computer could handle that
<skreet> cpk2: lol
<jester45> ram
<skreet> jester45: How much ram do you have?
<cpk2> you are going to buffer a whole movie to ram?
<jester45> my storage server has 12gb
<jester45> i could
<jester45> i want the one online that has 32gb
<skreet> jester45: If you have 3 tb of hard disk and 12 gb of ram why is it so bad to add more hard disk space
<jester45> it could do anything
<skreet> jester45: Anything? Like watch movies?
<jester45> becuase the case if full
<skreet> jester45: lol.
<jester45> lol
<jester45> yea
<jester45> many movies
<skreet> 32gb of ram isnt for ANYTHING desktop
<jester45> yea the 32gb is a desktop
<jester45> isnt*
<skreet> jester45: what I mean is you probably dont have a use for a system with 32gb of ram
<skreet> jester45: Unless you have a 32gb mysql database, or something
<MasterEvil`Lapto> or is using a compressed file system? :P
<jester45> hehe
<zorglu_> well a big 3d station may need that much :)
<jester45> see
<jester45> save room
<MasterEvil`Lapto> i'm j/k.. i think i side with skreet
<skreet> Yea, put all your movies in the 32gb of ram.
<skreet> Power goes out.
<skreet> Cry..
<skreet> :P
<jester45> lolk
<jester45> i would be a bit mad
<zorglu_> hehe ram as very fast disk :)
<MasterEvil`Lapto> that's a lot of ram
<skreet> yea
<skreet> it's a server
<skreet> :) google probably has 32gb of ram in their boxen
<jester45> http://www.siliconmechanics.com/c221/storage-server.php
<MasterEvil`Lapto> they're google though
<cpk2> i would hope if you have something that huge its on a ups
<skreet> cpk2: Agreed.
<skreet> cpk2: Though if you're looking to store movies on a compressed filesystem you might not.
<MasterEvil`Lapto> i'm sure they even have excess vespene gas
<MasterEvil`Lapto> </starcraft>
<skreet> yes!
<skreet> lol
<cpk2> so you could technically load storage onto the ram
<jester45> aa starcraft
<cpk2> then if the power goes out save it to disk before the ups dies
<jester45> lovethat game
<jester45> butthe squarsare to big
<skreet> cpk2: Or you could buy faster hard disk storage
<skreet> cpk2: And more of it.
<jester45> no disk is ram fast
<cpk2> well high can you go with ram? 64 gigs?
<skreet> You can't build a SCSI320 16TB raid out of RAM..
<cpk2> how much does 64bit linux support?
<skreet> AMD64?
<skreet> 8gb.
<skreet> 64-bit.
<skreet> 64GB
<skreet> I think.
<lupine_85> only 8GB?
<jester45> lol if you had a TB os ram
<skreet> AMD64 arch is limited to 8gb, afaik
<skreet> Addressing doesn't go that far.
<jester45> i would never turn that computer off and use teh ram as a uber gameing system
<cpk2> i am quite sure you can go over 8g
<skreet> jester45 is probably the kind of person who would buy a 1900$ CAD card to gaming then be very disappointed.
<skreet> cpk2: on AMD64? I think it's an arch limit.
<MasterEvil`Lapto> what's command to configure WINE?
<zorglu_> seems weird to me
<lupine_85> Red HAt can do 1TB on amd64: https://www.redhat.com/rhel/details/limits/
<lupine_85> it's just a matter of setting the right kernel options, I'd imagine
<skreet> I just assumed it was a motherboard issue
<jester45> how fast of a cpu show my storeage server have to run at max
<skreet> I remember running into 3.75GB limits on AMD64 boxes running XP, probably an OS problem though
<jester45> from what i can tell its at max
<lupine_85> finding enough slots would be difficult...
<skreet> jester45: I didnt understand anything you just said..
<jester45> but all i did was give it to my friend to get it setup then added disks
<cpk2> heres an interesting link too for ram http://blogs.msdn.com/slavao/archive/2005/06/03/424825.aspx
<jester45> my storage server how fast should the cpu be
<skreet> lupine_85: Maybe Multi-processor AMD 64 FX...
<skreet> jester45: .. How fast of a CPU should you have in a storage server?
<skreet> jester45: How often do you access your data?
<zorglu_> Larger physical address space: Current implementations of the AMD64 architecture can address up to 1 tebibyte of RAM <- http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/AMD64
<jester45> umm
<zorglu_> is this naive ?
<jester45> like all the time
<jester45> probly a constant 1-2mbs and burst to 2 or 3 movies
<cpk2> isnt it more like how many cpus should you have? =P
<zorglu_> http://articles.techrepublic.com.com/5100-10878_11-5158836.html <- they got 16gbyte on linux amd64
<lupine_85> jester45: irrelevant, as you're limited by the Ethernet
<lupine_85> Get 10GigE fibre and you might have to worry about that
<lupine_85> jester45: it's not a big issue
<lupine_85> switching to Intel (yuck) Pro ethernet would save you some CPU time and get better throughput
<lupine_85> yes, the main limitation seems to be related to physical slots...
* lupine_85 harks back to i386
<skreet> lupine_85: Not a fan of Intel?
<lupine_85> no, but their Ethernet cards are the best
<jester45> i havent had any problems with the speed yet
<cpk2> gotta love the celerons, so cheap
<jester45> mass the celerons
<odwortek> hi, can You help me?
<lupine_85> Sempon, Duron - cheap, faster
<jester45> i can try
<MasterEvil`Lapto> my vncserver is only sharing a console window, not my entire desktop. What gives?
<odwortek> my installation is stoping
<skreet> lupine_85: Sempron yes, Duron uggggh
<skreet> Celeron D's are pretty slick
<lupine_85> back to RAM... it took us... 17? years to fill up the new "more than enough" addressable space. So according to Moore's Law, we should all have ~1TB in another 17
<jester45> my sempron broke
<lupine_85> cor
* lupine_85 got one of the amd64 semprons
<lupine_85> I've been AMD ever since the K6-2 233
<odwortek> do you know why installation process can stop?
<skreet> fanboi
<lupine_85> never looked back
<lupine_85> :p
<skreet> I've been using everything since I used PCs
<skreet> Without bias based on a trademark
<skreet> :)
<skreet> Except Gateway, they suck.
* lupine_85 thinks AMD have a more ethical policy
<jester45> odwortek: maybe you ran out of space or try it again or get a text based installer if your computer cant handle the live cd
<skreet> ethical? Go on..
<lupine_85> AMD generally fab their chips in Germany
<lupine_85> guess where Intel do it?
<skreet> Malaysia
<odwortek> jester45: everything you mentioned is ok
<jester45> odwortek: have you tried to restart then trying it again
<jester45> odwortek: it works sometimes
<lupine_85> (Intel have some operations in ireland and the USA as well, but I think AMD are a safer bet generally)
<lupine_85> plus, I like underdogs )
<jester45> they not much of a underdog anymore
<skreet> lupine_85: that makes me upset.
<skreet> People who root for underdogs because they have a smaller marketshare
<skreet> :P
<skreet> Wanna know a secret?
<odwortek> jester45: many times
<odwortek> jester45: about 5
<skreet> Intel's x86 division is a major part of their production
<skreet> AMD makes all kinds of other things
<skreet> :)
<lupine_85> :gasp!: ;)
<skreet> Like.. EEPROMs
<skreet> and 286 chips!
<skreet> lol
<skreet> And now.. ATI video cards!
<skreet> lol
<Zaire> is there a .deb package for sdl 1.2.0?
<lupine_85> !libsdl-1.2
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about libsdl-1.2 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<jester45> i want a supercomputer i would rent it out for 500,000 a hour
<lupine_85> bah, it's called something like that
<lupine_85> jester45: you'd face some stiff competition from BlueGene/L
<jester45> aa some bombs would take care of that
<jester45> boom booom booom anyone up for 100million now??
<skreet> ...
<jester45> that would be cool make a 100million a hour
<skreet> ...
<lupine_85> ah, blessed silence
<jester45> i hate it
<skreet> lupine_85: It's more that theres nothing that can be said
<Sanne> Zaire: http://packages.ubuntu.com/cgi-bin//search_packages.pl?version=dapper&subword=1&exact=&arch=any&releases=all&case=insensitive&keywords=libsdl1.2&searchon=names
<jester45> i like talking or errrrr typeing
<lupine_85> no, it's more that a plonk in time saves nine :)
<lupine_85> bed time for me, anyway - 14hr day tomorrow
<jester45> hehe my playlist is like 16000 songs long and i hate some of the songs
<jester45> and im nevergoing ot get to the end
<skreet> lupine_85: I hear that.. I got a 14 hour day as well
<skreet> I have a feeling the RIAA is going to catch you someday jester...
<sandokan512> Hi
<jester45> i got 0 hours
<Zaire> thanks sanne
<Sanne> Zaire: you're welcome
<jester45> RIAA has nothing on me
<skreet> :)
<skreet> my ISP sent a friend of mine an E-Mail asking him to stop his BitTorrent
<skreet> hahaha.
<nihil_> hey, anyone uses rxvt-unicode console ?
<jester45> lol
<jester45> thats great
<skreet> DMZ'd client = packet sniffing without worries.
<LeeJunFan> I know 2 people who have gotten warning letters from lawyers.
<skreet> I guess.
<jester45> i like thepiratebay's threat letters and the responses
<Raz`> This may seem like a stupid question, but most linux sites assume you know how to install linux programs. .bz2, .gz file, packages file?
<jester45> one was this lawer for microsoft it was like 400 pages long  and they replyed with   so what
<LeeJunFan> Raz`: kind of - at least how to untarr/zip them, most of them have a README file with installation instructions.
<LeeJunFan> after you get it untarred.
<jester45> i hate the errors whe installing
<jester45> such an inconvenience
<jester45> well im going to that friends house to ask him about my storage delema probly have to get a few more 500GBers
<Raz`> This has no readme :(
<lupine_85> INSTALL ?
<jester45> cd to the folder type sudo ./configure && make
* lupine_85 can't go to bed yet :(
<jester45> or something like that
<LeeJunFan> !build
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<LeeJunFan> Raz`: see what ubotu says ^^
<jester45> dont listen to me
<cr4sh0v3rr1d3> does anyone in here know if it is possible to take a wireless connection, send it out through my network card and into a dlink router?
<cr4sh0v3rr1d3> via a bridge
<LeeJunFan> cr4sh0v3rr1d3: so you are saying your computer is connected to a wireless network, and from there you want to connect to a dlink router so other people can use it as well?
<cr4sh0v3rr1d3> yes
<cr4sh0v3rr1d3> exactly
<lupine_85> cr4sh0v3rr1d3: enable ip forwarding and you're away
<LeeJunFan> yeah, there are many ways you could go about that.
<cr4sh0v3rr1d3> do i need a crossover or will a straight through cable work?
<cr4sh0v3rr1d3> from my computer back to the router\
<LeeJunFan> the dlink probably auto senses so either one would work. Most new NIC's will as well.
<lupine_85> assuming: 1) that the D-link router supports static routing; 2) that the D-link and the WAP are on different subnets; and 3) that you want to use static addressing (otherwise install a DHCP server on the linux PC)
<lupine_85> oh, and you'd need to specify your PC as the default route in the WAP
<LeeJunFan> you will also need to either use NAT or proxy_arp.
<lupine_85> easier would be to buy an Atheros card, put it in your PC and use it as the AP
<lupine_85> LeeJunFan: good point :). /me has public IPs all the way
<cr4sh0v3rr1d3> yeah i just got a prism2 card
<cr4sh0v3rr1d3> it was supposed to work as an access point
<lupine_85> hostpad?
* lupine_85 is really going to bed now
<LeeJunFan> cr4sh0v3rr1d3: it can, but it can't be in managed and master mode at the same time - like atheros with madwifi-ng can.
<cr4sh0v3rr1d3> ahhh, any recommendation for a good atheros card?
<LeeJunFan> I don't know that the atheros are available in any form other than minipci to be honest.
<LeeJunFan> which would be internal to a laptop or desktop.
<LeeJunFan> you can make it work with the prism just fine the way you want.
<LeeJunFan> First - have you connected to the internet with the wireless network?
<jacob_> I am having a problem with my screen res. any one help?
<cr4sh0v3rr1d3> yes
<cr4sh0v3rr1d3> on it right now, LeeJunFan
<LeeJunFan> cr4sh0v3rr1d3: and have you setup a network on eth0 for the dlink yet?
<cr4sh0v3rr1d3> LeeJunFan,  not yet
<cr4sh0v3rr1d3> i have the cable plugged in
<cr4sh0v3rr1d3> and the router powered on
<LeeJunFan> cr4sh0v3rr1d3: okay, you'll want to 'man interfaces' to learn how to configure the /etc/network/interfaces file for your eth0, you'll need to setup a LAN network on it with private IP addresses.
<brandon_> how do I get adamantix through adept?
<LeeJunFan> ie. eth0 should be 192.168.10.1 netmask 255.255.255.0, the dlink can have the WAN interface configured as 192.168.10.2 with the default gateway being 192.168.10.1
<LeeJunFan> once you can ping the dlink router at 192.168.10.2, then you need to enable forwarding on the linux box and setup NAT to translate the address of outgoing traffic.
<LeeJunFan> And that should do it.
<brandon_> I can't find adamantix on adept
<MasterEvil`Lapto> okay i got my vncserver stuff worked out. I set it up to where i can launch it with an icon on desktop.. how can i keep it open? It seems to act like it's trying to load but then it just exits??
<Hawkwind> brandon_: What is adamantix ?
<LeeJunFan> brandon_: never heard of it.
<cr4sh0v3rr1d3> LeeJunFan,  thanks a bunch man, appreciate it, ill give it a shot. also...
<D4rkly> if i mount my xp drive using sudo mount its owned by root, can i mount a drive thats owned by user ?
<Hawkwind> D4rkly: If it's set properly in fstab you can
<cr4sh0v3rr1d3> ive setup a wired bridge with firestarter before, would you recommend manually over using that?
<D4rkly> i didnt want to use fstab
<brandon_> umm... it's a program that goes to the websites and downloads the things you need and installs them, all you do is click the box and it leaves a checkmark and downloads it
<Jucato> brandon_: I think you mean automatix
<Jucato> !automatix > brandon_
<LeeJunFan> D4rkly: mount -ouid=[username]  /dev/[device]  /mountpoint
<cr4sh0v3rr1d3> leejunfan, wouldnt firestarter take care of the nat translation?
<brandon_> aww... I'm so stuoppid
<D4rkly> thanx :)
<brandon_> lol, I can't even spell stupid
<LeeJunFan> cr4sh0v3rr1d3: not sure, I've never used it.
<cr4sh0v3rr1d3> ahh ok, thanks again LeeJunFan
<Jucato> brandon_: check the link that the channel bot PM'ed you :)
<sureshot>  brandon are you from hillsboro ohio
<LeeJunFan> np
<rawr> when i go to display it won't let me change the res even when loged as admin any one know how to fix it?
<LeeJunFan> !xorg
<ubotu> x is the X Window System; it's the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type this in a console: sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  -  To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<LeeJunFan> rawr: ^^
<rawr> thanks
<rawr> i hate having a large screen thats to large to operate....
<LeeJunFan> cr4sh0v3rr1d3: btw - bridging and wireless don't mix.
<LeeJunFan> cr4sh0v3rr1d3: so you need to do NAT / routing. The MAC layer of the wireless card will likely not allow "mac spoofing", which is needed for ethernet layer bridging.
<cr4sh0v3rr1d3> LeeJunFan, ahh ok i had tried that before and it gave me problems, no wonder
<cr4sh0v3rr1d3> ill just set it up the nat way
<LeeJunFan> cr4sh0v3rr1d3: yeah, it's less headache, some day if you are ambitious or _need_ real world IP's you can look into using proxy_arp instead of bridging, it basically has the same effect.
<rawr> that was werid....
<rawr> i typed in that sudo command to restart the x server i htink
<rawr> and it just gos crazy........ and crashs
<LeeJunFan> rawr: I take it you aren't on the machine with the x problems?
<rawr> nope i am on it.
<rawr> I think i read somthing about it crashing due to my viedo card
<rawr> it don't restart or switch users either
<LeeJunFan> rawr: can you pastbin your /etc/X11/xorg.conf file? and what resolution are you trying to achieve?
<rawr> 1. how? N00b. 2. not sure smaller.
<LeeJunFan> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<lcohen> hi all, I have a Dell 700m, everything works fine, but I cannot seem to get my Fn-ESC key to work (it is mapped to standby by the laptop) where would I assign the key?  thanks
<LeeJunFan> rawr: open the file like 'kate /etc/X11/xorg.conf' ctrl-a to select all - ctrl-c to copy, then paste it at the address ubotu just post above for pastebin.
<rawr> kk
<LeeJunFan> rawr: so the display is actually larger than the screen? ie. you move the mouse to the edge of the screen and it scrolls the desktop?
<rawr> just xorg.config not xorg config 1 and 2
<LeeJunFan> rawr: no, just xorg.conf
<rawr> kk
<rawr> it fits i just like being able to config stuff.
<Raz`> Anyone recommend a good C++ IDE for Ubuntu? I'm getting errors on every one I try to compile :(
<LeeJunFan> rawr: are you trying to make the resolution higher or lower? -ie, higher would mean more room on the desktop - everything smaller, or lower resolution == desktop area smaller, icons and text bigger?
<rawr> paste bin ded
<rawr> ahh  higher.
<Raz`> where do I get package gtk+-2.0?
<LeeJunFan> rawr: okay, looking at your file - the Section "Screen" contains the line that defines what resolutions will be used. you have a virtual of 1400 1050, if you resolution is higher than that then you will get the scrolling effect I talked about.
<LeeJunFan> rawr: but look at your modes line are all the modes your X is configured to use, the leftmost one is what it will boot too.
<LeeJunFan> rawr: ctrl-alt-+ or crtl-alt- - on your numeric keypad with switch through those listed resolutions.
<LeeJunFan> rawr: to change the default resolution it boots in - that one needs to be moved to the front "leftmost" of the modes line.
<Sanne> Raz`: from your package manager. Search for it with: apt-cache search libgtk2.0
<rawr> I see
<dek> anybody here uses LaTeX?
<Zaire> no my girlfriend had a headache lol
<rawr> I think its good that people help other people.
<rawr> Insted of relying upon people payed to do it
<LeeJunFan> that's kind of what linux is about.
<Zaire> I would if I could but I myself have a question lol
<joscha> is a backport repo availble for Dapper/Knot?
<rawr> humanity for others.
<crimsun> joscha: yes, dapper-backports
<Zaire> which is does anyone know if its possible to convert a .rpm to a .deb
<crimsun> Zaire: alien
<LeeJunFan> !alien
<ubotu> rpm is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu does not use RPM, but !APT, and RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous).
<Zaire> hmmm dangerous ....sounds like my everyday computer use lol thanks crimsun
<powermac> i've used it, necer had a problem
<Sanne> Zaire: but first search the repositories if the package isn't already in the repositories
<Zaire> it is I just got it with apt lol
<Sanne> heh
<joscha> thank you crimsun
<Zaire> I work fast lol
<powermac> is there a PDF creater/maker for ubuntu?
<LeeJunFan> powermac: you can print to pdf from pretty much any application.
<powermac> like on a mac?
<joscha> print - pdfprinter ;)
<LeeJunFan> powermac: I dunno....
<LeeJunFan> powermac: so openoffice, gimp, inkscape, etc... all pdf creation utils.
<powermac> mac os x you choose print, then there is an option to save as PDF rather than to print
<LeeJunFan> powermac: same on linux.
<LeeJunFan> at least on kde.
<powermac> excelent
<joscha> powermac: on kde there is a virtual printer which saves the file as an pdf
<[Relic] > Hello :)
<Sanne> powermac: another way is to print to file (*.ps), and then convert it to pdf by ps2pdf
<rawr> Ahhh just rembered why i hated windows today.
<rawr> The laggyness....
<Zaire> how bout its windows that one works for me lol
<[Relic] > it's not lagging it is just busy since it can't do 2 things at once  :)
<rawr> Its horrid. so i vandelized a public computers desktop. Winblows Also sucks
<Raz`> I can't access my USB stick, says only root can mount it. How do I fix that?
<Zaire> would be funny to change the boot skin to that lol
<rawr> XD
<cr4sh0v3rr1d3> LeeJunFan,  know of any quick howtos on ip forwarding and nat?  i can ping back and forth now
<joscha> crimsun: is the backport directory empty or is just the de.archive..... mirror outdated
<powermac> Raz: open konsole, go to root (sudo -s)
<powermac> then type "konqueror"
<Raz`> done
<LeeJunFan> cr4sh0v3rr1d3: "sysctl -w net.ipv4.ip_forward=1" turns on forwarding man sysctl - to set permanently edit /etc/sysctl.conf
<powermac> konqueror will open with root privledges
<rawr> whats the diffrence from kdesu and su -?
<crimsun> joscha: it definitely exists and has packages.
<rawr> i use  kdesu all the time.
<LeeJunFan> cr4sh0v3rr1d3: actually you should probably check the how-to's on tldp.org
<Jucato> !kdesu
<ubotu> In KDE, use kdesu to run graphical applications with root priveleges when you have to. Do *not* do sudo {GUIAPP}; you can muck up your permissions/config files. For what to use in GNOME, see !gksudo
<Raz`> I have to do that every time I open it?
<powermac> then go find your USB stick mount point and right click on it and choose mount
<Raz`> I can't set it so that it doesn't need root permission?
<rawr> I think thers a group for that
<powermac> you hvae to edit the fstab file
<powermac> not really sure what to put though!
<Sanne> joscha: this is my line for dapper backports from the de archive in my sources.list: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/24012
<LeeJunFan> cr4sh0v3rr1d3: hrm, maybe there isn't much useful info there on iptables after all. anyway iptables -t nat -A POSTROUTING -s [ip of dlink]  -j MASQUERADE
<LeeJunFan> cr4sh0v3rr1d3: will get it going, along with turning on forwarding.
<rawr> you can learn alot by just watching.........
<rawr> others helping others.
<Zaire> I learn by breaking it lol
<rawr> Experince prevents mistakes
<rawr> but experise comes from making thouse mistakes
<[Relic] > unless it is political experience and then it increases them
<rawr> XD
<Zaire> so how do you use alien?
<rawr> i have learned that there is 2 things  you must never talk about if not to offend someone
<LeeJunFan> Zaire: man alien
<rawr> religion and politics.
<LeeJunFan> Zaire: basically alien -d [rpm file] 
<MasterEvil`Lapto> rawr: and gnome vs kde
<Zaire> ah ic thanks lol
<Zaire> yea cause kde is obviously superior lol
<rawr> Gnome is good but it just freaks me out.
<MasterEvilAce> KD EROX
<rawr> i am like wheres all my setting buttons aahhhhh
<Zaire> gnomes are evil lol
<MasterEvilAce> although i like the orange of gnome
<rawr> kde owns
<dek> anyone here uses LaTeX?
<Zaire> I agree lol
<MasterEvilAce> condoms?
<dek> no
<Zaire> yeps trojans magnums lol
<rawr> but i am thinking about using the thingy for xubuntu
<dek> the TeX macros
<rawr> on my old cpu
<[Relic] > if we can't talk politics and religion; change the subject to how to get a webcam with an omni vision chip set to work in kubuntu  :)
<cr4sh0v3rr1d3> LeeJunFan,  ok i entered those commands, computer connected through routher cannot route past gateway
<cr4sh0v3rr1d3> do i need anything special, in hosts, or network?
<LeeJunFan> cr4sh0v3rr1d3: on a machine that is connected to the dlink - can you ping the IP of eth0 on your linux box?
<cr4sh0v3rr1d3> LeeJunFan, nope doesnt look like it
<joscha> Sanne: thank you
<Zaire> oh yea anyone know how to get transparent windows in fluxbox?
<cr4sh0v3rr1d3> LeeJunFan, might i need a crossover cable
<Sanne> joscha: you're welcome
<cr4sh0v3rr1d3> LeeJunFan, this is an older 500mhz ibook
<LeeJunFan> cr4sh0v3rr1d3: what IP is the linux eth0? and what IP did you give the dlink WAN interface?
<LeeJunFan> cr4sh0v3rr1d3: maybe, on the linux box run 'ethtool eth0' and see if it says yes by link detected.
<Dragnslcr> Anybody happen to have the md5sums for the 6.06 DVD isos?
<cr4sh0v3rr1d3> LeeJunFan, linux 192.168.10.1 dlink 192.168.10.2
<cr4sh0v3rr1d3> link detected
<LeeJunFan> cr4sh0v3rr1d3: ok, what IP addresses are in use on the LAN side of the dlink?
<cr4sh0v3rr1d3> only 1 192.168.100.1
<cr4sh0v3rr1d3> err .0.100
<[Relic] > does anyone actually know how to get ovamship to function properly and read the USB info from the cwebam and microphone or at least the webcam?
<[Relic] > ovcamchip  :)
<cr4sh0v3rr1d3> shoud i change the lan ips the router distributes to a different range?
<LeeJunFan> cr4sh0v3rr1d3: no, shouldn't matter.
<rawr> I just noticed.................
<Zaire> the rpm I needed to convert was vmware....why can't people just all get with it and use .deb :S
<rawr> my flash don't work i got from easy ubutnu.
<rawr> thats gay.
<cr4sh0v3rr1d3> LeeJunFan, yeah thats what i figured..
<cr4sh0v3rr1d3> hmmmm
<LeeJunFan> cr4sh0v3rr1d3: you should certainly be able to ping the 192.168.10.1 from the machine at 192.168.0.100
<LeeJunFan> cr4sh0v3rr1d3: can you at least ping 192.168.0.1 (I assume that's the dlink's lan addy) from 192.168.0.100?
<joscha> Zaire: vmweare-player is in the repos
<joscha> or do you need vmware-server?
<cr4sh0v3rr1d3> LeeJunFan, ok looks like now it IS pinging
<Zaire> well I was gonna use it to try windows but a server app wouldn't be half bad either
<LeeJunFan> cr4sh0v3rr1d3: pinging the linux IP? 192.168.10.1?
<cr4sh0v3rr1d3> LeeJunFan, yep, its working now
<cr4sh0v3rr1d3> can ping linux ip
<LeeJunFan> cr4sh0v3rr1d3: okay, can you get to the internet from it?
<cr4sh0v3rr1d3> nope, it wont ping domains or other ips
<Zaire> the one I was trying to get was workstation
<cr4sh0v3rr1d3> so close...
<LeeJunFan> cr4sh0v3rr1d3: you tried an IP address or just a host/domain name? we aren't up to trying names yet :)
<rawr> I take it setting up networks is a pain the the @ss
<Zaire> yeps lol
<LeeJunFan> this is kind of complicated one.
<rawr> I see
<cr4sh0v3rr1d3> LeeJunFan,  I tried an ip
<cr4sh0v3rr1d3> no ips either.
<cr4sh0v3rr1d3> :(
<Zaire> now how do I use vmware player?
<rawr> vmware  don't that let you boot windows from linux?
<Zaire> any OS you install on it
<rawr> I see
<Zaire> setting a static IP to a server is easy just ....sudo ifconfig <device"eth0"> "IP"
<LeeJunFan> cr4sh0v3rr1d3: on phone, bbiab.
<cr4sh0v3rr1d3> LeeJunFan, ok cool thanks
<MasterEvilAce> ok. what the monkey lover. Firefox is displaying some HUGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGE fonts
<rawr> try holding ctrl and moving the scroll wheel
<rawr> tends to adjust fonts for me at least in firefox.
<MasterEvilAce> yeah i set the text size to normal
<MasterEvilAce> it's like.. some pages are normal
<rawr> that works.
<MasterEvilAce> others are RIDICULOUS
<rawr> very much so
<MasterEvilAce> google.com fonts are fine. evilavatar.com the text in news articles is HUGE. like 4x as big as firefox in windows
<MasterEvilAce> maybe i should just get used to konqueror
<rawr> I tend to\use konqueror more than firefox.
<LeeJunFan> cr4sh0v3rr1d3: okay, well either forwarding isn't working, or iptables isn't. did you run 'sysctl -w net.ipv4.ip_forward=1' or just edit /etc/sysctl.conf?
<Admiral_Chicago> Jucato or Hawkwind are you by any chance werking on Hardware Database for Ubuntu?
<Admiral_Chicago> on Edgy
<carlos> Hi, everyone! I am from Brazil and I have a question: How ou where can I find a text about how to use a camcorder as a webcam on linux, especially on kubuntu?
<Jucato> Admiral_Chicago: nope. I think that's Riddel's project?
<cr4sh0v3rr1d3> LeeJunFan, neither of those, just entered the iptables commands
<cr4sh0v3rr1d3> LeeJunFan, could be the problem eh, haha
<Admiral_Chicago> Jucato, it is, but its not in the repons
<Admiral_Chicago> repos*
<Jucato> Admiral_Chicago: in Edgy?
<Admiral_Chicago> Jucato, i needed to grab a package off his page
<Admiral_Chicago> http://kubuntu.org/~jriddell/hwdb/
<Jucato> Admiral_Chicago: I think that's for Edgy. the hwdb in Dapper is GNOME/GTK-based, afaik
<Admiral_Chicago> it is now Kubuntu availbale
<LeeJunFan> carlos: that kind of depends on the camera itself. Are you connecting to it with firewire or usb?
<Admiral_Chicago> of GTK 4 iirc
<rawr> strange..... adept don't seem to want to open.....
<cr4sh0v3rr1d3> LeeJunFan, we have Ips now!
<Jucato> Admiral_Chicago: hwdb for Kubuntu comes with Edgy.
<Admiral_Chicago> base?
<Admiral_Chicago> nothing sperial needed?
<Jucato> !hwdb-client-common edgy
<ubotu> hwdb-client-common: common files for Ubuntu Hardware Database client. In component main, is optional. Version 0.6-0ubuntu14 (edgy), package size 80 kB, installed size 292 kB
<carlos> I tried do connect on both of them. I tried on firewire and, after this, on usb.
<Admiral_Chicago> how do i run it then?
<LeeJunFan> cr4sh0v3rr1d3: okay, you probably need to set the dlink nameservers to be the same as what is listed in /etc/resolv.conf on your linux routerbox.
<Jucato> Admiral_Chicago: hold on, starting VMWare
<rawr> I learned the other day not to try puting hardrives where cd drives go.
<LeeJunFan> cr4sh0v3rr1d3: then it should hand those out via DHCP to the machine on the LAN side of the dlink. you will have to release and renew on the dlink connected computer afterward to get it to update the dns settings.
<Jucato> Admiral_Chicago: strange, I thought it would be in the menus
<LeeJunFan> carlos: if the camera is supported as a video device on usb it should automatically work, with firewire you may have better luck - it's been a long time, but there's a video4linux webpage that might help. gimme a sec...
<cr4sh0v3rr1d3> LeeJunFan, hey man thanks alot, we are up and browsing now
<cr4sh0v3rr1d3> props to LeeJunFan
<carlos> LeeJunFan, thank you too much! I shall wait.
<rawr> Yay
<rawr> someone wins
* cr4sh0v3rr1d3 kisses LeeJunFan
<rawr> gag.
<cr4sh0v3rr1d3> lol
<rawr> i hope your not both dudes ...
<cr4sh0v3rr1d3> haha
<rawr> i would have to smack you if so.
<lcohen> Hi all, does anyone know how to get my Dell Fn key working in Kubuntu?
* cr4sh0v3rr1d3 has a beard
<LeeJunFan> that doesn't really mean anything.
<rawr> I want a beard.
<rawr> thus i shave XD
<cr4sh0v3rr1d3> ehhh i stopped shaving a couple years ago
<rawr> yay shlops
<carlos> LeeJunFan, my camcorder is a JVC 93. I do not know if it is suported as a video4linux device. How can I discover about?
<LeeJunFan> carlos: http://linux.bytesex.org/v4l2/
<Blissex> carlos: most if not all DV devices are supported, and most recent camcorders are DV.
<LeeJunFan> carlos: I think there's a driver that will get the firewire to act as a video4linux device, but I can't remember. I could swear I did it once.
<LeeJunFan> carlos, Blissex: that's what I was thinking, if it's firewire it might just work if you modprobe dv ?
<ubuntu> hola!
<Blissex> LeeJunFan: allegedly :-)
<Blissex> LeeJunFan: and it would be 'modprobe dv1394'
<ubuntu> hbiviuyigihjuijum
<ubuntu> oooo
<ubuntu> oooo
<ubuntu> oooo
<ubuntu> oooo
<ubuntu> oooo
<ubuntu> oooo
<ubuntu> oooo
<ubuntu> oooo
<ubuntu> oooo
<LeeJunFan> stop
<Jucato> Hawkwind: ping
<ubuntu> ok
<ubuntu> hi
<Jucato> nvm
<Jucato> please don't flood the channel
<ubuntu> oka
<DaNaAe> alguien habla espaol por aki ???
<Hawkwind> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<LeeJunFan> carlos: looks like a no go: http://www.linux1394.org/video1394.php
<rawr> yummmmm
<LeeJunFan> carlos: There are no Video4Linux drivers for Digital Camera video or DV on ieee1394. Instead, one must use a user-space program in conjunction with the vloopback Video4Linux driver.
<rawr> steak sandwhich with yoshima cracked peper sauce and potatos
<rawr> tenderness,.....
<ref> hello all
<ref> does anyone tried to run pptpconfig in edgy?
<rawr> gag adept is not working......
<rawr> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<rawr> oh wait
<rawr> yea il pastebin it'
<rawr> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/24045
<carlos> LeeJunFan and Blissex, as a matter of fact, I would like to use my camcorder on programs like AMSN 0.95 or Kopete. I know that they are used well by webcam. I myself have used a webcam, but I would like to use my camcorder because it is better than a simple webcam. Is it possible?
<Jucato> rawr: why are you in root?
<Jucato> don't login as root, then run "kdesu adept"
<rawr> yea i di run a root shell
<Hawkwind> You're not supposed to
<rawr> il give the error messagve when not in root
<rawr> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/24046
<LeeJunFan> carlos: judging by the what it says on the link I posted above - it isn't. :(
<rufsketch1_> hey all
<Jucato> rawr: ignore those errors
<LeeJunFan> unless you can get the videoloopback thing working they mention.
<Jucato> rawr: Adept still launches, right?
<rawr> its not running though.
<rufsketch1_> i was trying to set up a printer on a newly installed kubuntu system
<rawr> nope
<rufsketch1_> using CUPS
<rufsketch1_> but it asks for a username and password via a popup window
<rufsketch1_> as there is no root in kubuntu
<rufsketch1_> what am i to put in these dialogs?
<rawr> adept installer dos though
<rawr> but adept its self don't launch
<Jucato> rawr: even when launching from the command line? or only when launching from the K Menu?
<rawr> i have tryed both.
<rawr> il try k menu again though
<rawr> nope no laucnh
<rufsketch1_> can anyone be of any help?
<rufsketch1_> !CUPS
<ubotu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<Jucato> hm.. that's strange. but I dn't think it has anything to do with those error messages
<rawr> verry strange
<rawr> perhaps editing xorg has something to do with ti
<rufsketch1_> hellloooooooooo?
<rufsketch1_> can anyone help me with cups?
<Snake> HELOOOOOOOOoooooooooooooooo
<rufsketch1_> snake:  i just installed kubuntu
<rufsketch1_> and i'm slightly annoyed by the lack of a root account
<rawr> If someone  is going to help you they will.
<Snake> rufsketch1_, sudo -s .... enjoy...
<rufsketch1_> i'm trying to install an hp printer using cups
<Snake> rufsketch1_, but I dont know anything about cups :(
<rufsketch1_> snake: i can't, cups is a GUI app
<Admiral_Chicago> rufsketch1_, did you try system setting
<rufsketch1_> Admiral_Chicago: what do you mean?
<Admiral_Chicago> look in system settings -- printer
<rufsketch1_> no no
<rufsketch1_> i need to install it first
<rufsketch1_> but when cups asks me for a username and password
<rufsketch1_> via a popup window
<rufsketch1_> what am i supposed to type in it
<ironfroggy> what is the best way to get python 2.5 installed properly? im guessing its not in apt for a while?
<rufsketch1_> normally i would type in root as user name and the root pass
<rufsketch1_> but those don't exist so.....
<Admiral_Chicago> rufsketch1_, kubuntu can install it automatically
<rawr> ahh well i am bored think i may just boot windows to play C&C generals
<rufsketch1_> well i'm not familiar with that process, and i'd like to know for future referance how it's done
<rawr> NIght everyone.
<rufsketch1_> Admiral_Chicago:  is it even possible?
<Admiral_Chicago> rufsketch1_, to do whatL
<Zaire> how do you get transparent windows in fluxbox?
<rufsketch1_> to gain root access via a gui when asked for the root name and pass?
<Admiral_Chicago> rufsketch1_, yes, type kdesu <command> in the "run command" in K menu
<rufsketch1_> Admiral_Chicago: thats not what i mean
<rufsketch1_> an actual window pops up, it has a box for my username, and one for my password
<rufsketch1_> it wants the root username
<rufsketch1_> and the root password
<rufsketch1_> what do i type here?
<__mikem> sudo passwd root
<rufsketch1_> __mikem: where do i type that?
<rufsketch1_> in the username box?
<__mikem> you type that in a shell
<LeeJunFan> rufsketch1_: no , at a shell - konsole. To set a root password.
<rufsketch1_> oh
<rufsketch1_> cool
<rufsketch1_> so that will make a root password and account?
<LeeJunFan> rufsketch1_: yes, the account is there, it's just disabled, setting a password with the passwd command will activate it.
<Zaire> ls
<rufsketch1_> oic
<rufsketch1_> kool
<Zaire> damn wrong window
<rufsketch1_> thnx
<Zaire> lol
<LeeJunFan> although I've not needed root enabled for anything, you really should avoid it.
<LeeJunFan> owell.
<LeeJunFan> see - give a guy a root account and "Connection Reset"!
<Jucato> lol
<Jucato> morning Hobbsee!
<LeeJunFan> Ugh, well if Hobbsee is here, I'm leaving....
<LeeJunFan> :) no really - I gotta run to the store :p
<Hobbsee> hey Jucato
<Hobbsee> :P
<draik> Jucato!
<Jucato> hi draik!! :)
<Ekkostorm_> Would this be a place I can get some support?
<Admiral_Chicago> Ekkostorm, it sure is
<Ekkostorm> K... This is going to sound noob, but it is the only thing in Kubuntu I haven't figured out how to do...
<Ekkostorm> I have a scanner, a Canon FB630P to be exact.  I can't figure out how to get it installed...
<Ekkostorm> I looked around in Kooka, and could find anything...
<Ekkostorm> Am I missing something?
<Ekkostorm> or is there documentation I'm missing?
<Jucato> wb Hobbsee
<Admiral_Chicago> Ekkostorm, i have no idea
<Admiral_Chicago> you try the forums?
<Ekkostorm> LOL...
<Ekkostorm> I've been combing the forums...
<Ekkostorm> Sallright...
<Ekkostorm> I'll figure it out...
<cpk2> Ekkostorm: does it show up is lsusb?
<cpk2> assuming its connected by usb
<Ekkostorm> oops... just threw a term past me I don't know...
<Ekkostorm> and it is actually a parallel scanner
<Ekkostorm> can I run lsusb from the terminal?
<cpk2> Ekkostorm: yes
<cpk2> but lsusb is for usb devices
<cpk2> i suppose lshw might show what is in the parallel port
<Ekkostorm> oh... okay... I see the usb devices..
<Kr4t05> !games
<ubotu> Information about games on Ubuntu can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<cpk2> if it at least shows up in lshw then you will have something to go from
<cpk2> if you dont even pick up the scanner then i would imagine that it might be quite a bit of work
<Thorrn4> hello everyone, I have a little problem, I hid the top of the konqueror menu that says: FILE and HELP and such, how can I get it back?
<Ekkostorm> hmm...
<Ekkostorm> it's interesting.... I switched to Kubuntu from Mandriva because Kubuntu is easier to use...  But installing the scanner was the one thing Mandriva didn't have a problem with...
<cpk2> Ekkostorm: you might just not know the "Easy way" =P
<abattoir> Thorrn4: Ctrl+M
<Ekkostorm> And the hunt goes on...
<Ekkostorm> :)
<Thorrn4> ty so much abattoir!!
<cpk2> the problem might be because its on the parallel port
<abattoir> Thorrn4: np :)
<cpk2> i mean who uses parallel these days!
<Thorrn4> I was wondering abattoirdo u kno a repo that has xchat?
<Thorrn4> are there other repos that can be added?
<Zaire> ugh parallel gross lol
<Thorrn4> I just installed it
<Ekkostorm> LOL... I know... I just haven't gotten around to getting a usb scanner yet...
<cpk2> !repos
<ubotu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<Ekkostorm> Here's something... does anyone have any experience with sane?
<cpk2> !sane
<ubotu> sane: scanner graphical frontends. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.14-1 (dapper), package size 103 kB, installed size 324 kB
<cpk2> you would still need to get it to recognize your scanner probably
<Ekkostorm> If you have the driver portion, you may be able to install it...
<cpk2> well there you go
<Parkotron> Where can I find the w32codecs .deb? The cipherfunk.org repository seems to be dead?
<Parkotron> !w32codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<NeoSaki> !xorg
<ubotu> x is the X Window System; it's the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type this in a console: sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  -  To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<NeoSaki> !xorgconf
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xorgconf - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<NeoSaki> anyone know where the xorg.conf is located in kubuntu?
<NeoSaki> !xorg.conf
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xorg.conf - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<cpk2> NeoSaki: /etc/X11
<NeoSaki> thx
<NeoSaki> i was using /etc/x11
<tony_> hi
<tony_> dose anyone got experiance with KXDOCKER ??
<Xanith> could someone possibly walk me through how to mount my digital camera?
<Zaire> I would but I can't remember how I mounted mine lol
<Xanith> lol well ur no help...
<Xanith> haha just kiddin
<Thorrn4> Is there a kubuntu repo that has mplayer?
<Jucato> !mplayer
<ubotu> mplayer is a media player. Enable multiverse repo and type sudo apt-get install mplayer for more info please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MPlayer  To compile it from source see:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MPlayer/Compile
<ubotu> For Codecs try !codecs Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MplayerInstallHowto for installation tips.
<kutan> Can someone tell me how to install "make"? :\
<Jucato> kutan: install the package "build-essential"
<kutan> It's you again!
<kutan> lol
<Jucato> heh
* Jucato should hide more often :P
<Zaire> start menu thingy kinfo center and devices takes you to the area I think you need to be in
<Xanith> so anyone know how to mount my digital camera?
<Jucato> Zaire: start menu thingy = K Menu :P
<Zaire> !usb
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about usb - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Zaire> I can't remember the command for mounting usb devices either :S
<Zaire> can anyone tell me how I can run vmware player once its installed?
<Jucato> Zaire: it should be added to the "start menu thingy". if it isn't, try running the command "kbuildsycoca --incremental" and check again
<Thorrn4> Jucato: I cant find out where to d/l it
<Jucato> Xanith: I'm not absolutely sure, but I thought that digital cameras, like mp3 players, are automounted as USB Mass Storage Devices
<Jucato> Thorrn4: the links don't mention it?
<Xanith> well like i plugged it in and it said theres a new device or something
<Xanith> i clicked open in new window and nothing came up...
<Zaire> I get unexpected argument incremental
<Jucato> Xanith: try to go to "media:/" in Konqueror (or System Menu > Storage Media in the Panel)
<tony_> is there plugin as FLASH PLAYER for ubuntu 64 ??
<NeoSaki> tony_ no
<tony_> :S
<NeoSaki> Anyone know if Edgy has better ATI support abilities?
<Jucato> Zaire: are you sure you used "--incremental"
<Zaire> yep
<tony_> I thought there was something like flashjava or something ?
<Thorrn4> Jucato: no, it doesnt
<Jucato> Zaire: anyway, ignore the error messages and try looking into K Menu again, under System, I think
<tony_> anyone with experiance with kxdocker ??? :)
<Jucato> Thorrn4: it says there " Beginning with Ubuntu 6.06 Dapper Drake, you no longer need to match your CPU to the proper MPlayer package. Simply install the mplayer package from the  Multiverse repository.
<Zaire> nope nothing is system or utilities
<Jucato> Zaire: oh well, "vmware-player" should do it. btw, where did you install it from? Adept or apt-get?
<Zaire> apt
<Thorrn4> Jucato: I enabled ALL of the repos and its still not there
<Jucato> !multiverse
<ubotu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<Jucato> Thorrn4: did you add the multiverse repo? (it's not written there by default, much less disabled)
<Ekkostorm> anyone know what cc is?  Context is while trying to run a ./configure
<Jucato> s/disabled/enabled
<Martijn81> anyone know of the existence of a tool that that backups all Kontakt plus kgpg settings and data?
<shegman> why are my kde settings reset everytime i reboot? and how can i fix it?
<Thorrn4> ty Jucato!!
<Ekkostorm> Wow, this place suddenly got busy...
<Xanith> is there anyway to access a samba client on the network?
<shegman> smb:/ in konqueror perhaps
<Zaire> hmmm my vmware problem stems from all the vm packages but vmware player itself got install cause something is broken :S
<kutan> See yas
<Ekkostorm> I am trying to run a configure before compiling a driver and I get this error message "configure: error: no acceptable cc found in $PATH"
<Ekkostorm> Any ideas?
<Zaire> There was an error committing changes. There was possibly a problem downloading some packages, or else the commit would break packages.
<Ekkostorm> well that sux...
<shegman> Ekkostorm seems to me that you have a c-compiler installed that doesn't work with your program
<Zaire> what does that error I got mean?
<Ekkostorm> hmm...  thats kind of odd...
<abattoir> !b-e
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<abattoir> Ekkostorm: ^^^
<abattoir> Ekkostorm: and install build-essential
<pierreth> abattoir: !
<abattoir> hi pierreth :)
<shegman> why are my kde settings reset everytime i reboot? and how can i fix it?
<pierreth> abattoir: You know, I sold my Mac and I made KDE my home
<abattoir> pierreth: the Mac mini?
<pierreth> abattoir: yes
<Ash-Fox> My Mac had too many hardware problems, and the OS annoyed the hell out of me. The only thing I can say MacOSX had, was pretty fonts.
<abattoir> pierreth: nice :)
<pierreth> Ash-Fox: Yes the Mac is very pretty
<Ash-Fox> I didn't like the interface.
<pierreth> Ash-Fox: I like it a lot by I like KDE too
<Jucato> pretty pretty interface... :P
<pierreth> What I miss in KDE is the Drag&drop
<pierreth> I also miss some shortcut
<pierreth> Like hide others
<Jucato> pierreth: XP has the ultimate drag&drop: drag your computer to the window and drop it :P
<Ash-Fox> I just remember the constant issues. No, Safari could not upload ftp files, no finder could view hidden files on demand. No, in order to change your settings you have to edit super secret config files in xml, and if you make a syntax error, macosx may refuse to even load aqua.
<pierreth> Jucato: lol
<Ash-Fox> Oh, and of course restart
<pierreth> The complexity is too much hidden
<pierreth> By on the Mac my mouse works but not really well in KDE
<pierreth> The Mac has bundle too
<Ash-Fox> Seriously, what was hard about putting a "view hidden files" menu item in finder? Would that be considered not user friendly, as much as having to type some long command I have to keep looking up in the terminal, then killing all finder proccesses and restarting it...
<chaca> ff
<pierreth> I hope Linux will have bundles one day
<Ash-Fox> Bundles of what? Trial software like ms office and photoshop?
<pierreth> Ash-Fox: You use PathFinder to replace the Finder
<pierreth> You can use PathFinder instead
<Zaire> god theres nothing worse then having a crap load of useless software
<pierreth> The Mac has self countain applications
<Jucato> and you can use Firefox instead of Safari :P
<Ash-Fox> The mac had loads of broken GNU utilities too
<pierreth> You don't have to put icons on your apps on the Mac
<Zaire> mac is going to be different to cause its unix based
<Ash-Fox> pierreth, please note, I did end up using pathfinder.. but come on.. :)
<abattoir> aah, a mac debate :)
<pierreth> lol
<Jucato> lol
<Zaire> I think I would be tempted to buy a mac book lol
<pierreth> I think that some things are nice on Mac
<Ash-Fox> I mean, in the end I had KDE running under fink (gives you apt-get under mac)
<Zaire> its a sexy interface
<intelikey> pierreth icon ?    what's that?   you must be talking about that pointy clicky thingy
<Zaire> oh yea how do you remove deb packahes in cli?
<pierreth> intelikey: On the Mac an application is a bundle, a folder, the folder has the icon
<LeeJunFan> bah, the only interface you need looks like this: junfan@jkd:~$
<pierreth> You don't have to edit the K menu
<intelikey> Zaire sudo apt-get remove blah
<pierreth> You don't know an editor at all
<Ash-Fox> Oh! I love that bug in apache package that comes on the macosx cd, where it only sends something like the first 32kb of files. Then I try compiling apache2 from source using apache.org's sourcecode. Which created a interesting scenario of my entire desktop starting to freezing up whenever I'd have 3+ people downloading off it :P
<Zaire> it wasn't an apt grab though just a .deb I downloaded as an rpm and converted lol
<Kr4t05> LeeJunFan: Keep in mind all of the ex-Win98 users that will be exodusting over here.
<Kr4t05> :P
<intelikey> Zaire shouldn't matter
<Jucato> exodusting... :)
<LeeJunFan> Kr4t05: I'd rather not. :) Let MS keep the headaches.
<pierreth> Well, now I am on opensource, if I don't like something, I'll change it
<Ash-Fox> Zaire, theres GNUstep availible for Kubuntu if you're looking for a similar interfaces and applications that are on macosx.
<pierreth> GNUStep does not give the Finder back
<Ash-Fox> For that I am greatful :)
<Zaire> the package I tried converting was vmware workstation and Im trying to remove it cause I think it broke vmware player
<pierreth> But I like Konqueror
<pierreth> I missing Camino
<Zaire> blah konqueror is gross firefox is the best
<nimnrod> where do i modify the bootloader list?
<Ash-Fox> I like konqueror for everything that isn't webbrowsing at the moment.
<intelikey> meh ff stinks  konq is good
<Zaire> if its so good then why can't you go back using the backspace key -_-
<intelikey> nimnrod /boot/grub/menu.lst
<nimnrod> intelikey: thanks
* Jucato is having second thoughts about Konqueror as a web browser...
<intelikey> Zaire you can
<pierreth> I have a shell question
<aurelien_> hi
<Zaire> not from my experience
<intelikey> Zaire it's configurable
<pierreth> if I do echo *
<intelikey> it does what you tell it to.
<Jucato> pierreth: !ask
<pierreth> is there a way to make echo called for each args?
<Zaire> I still don't like it....the mmorpg game I play has a hide option and I keep getting knocked out in the open on konq but not on firefox
<intelikey> Zaire your question might better have been 'why isn't it set that way by default?'
<Ash-Fox> pierreth, I think it's called xargs
<intelikey> and that i couldn't answer.
<Jucato> Zaire: what mmorpg? (I'm interested...)
<pierreth> Ash-Fox: no it is not
<Zaire> Overlordslegacy.com
<Jucato> Zaire: btw, have you tried changing the keyboard shortcuts for Back?
<Ash-Fox> I recall using xargs to create a script that called a command for each argument
<Zaire> cause it gives you the option to hide or not which if your big enough then you don't have to
<Zaire> nope cause I just like firefox better personally
<pierreth> Ash-Fox: How?
<Jucato> ah ok
<Jucato> Zaire: I'm a Konqueror lover, but lately, I'm having some quarrels with KHTML
<pierreth> I like to have description and keywords for my urls
<Zaire> I just can't get my server to display my index html file lol
<pierreth> so prefer Firefox
<Jucato> pierreth: description and keywords?
<pierreth> But Camino was the best with the drag & drop of urls
<pierreth> Jucato: ask the properties on an url with Firefox
<ActiveX> how do i install activex plugin for mozilla?
<Jucato> heh.. I don't know that...
<ActiveX> i typed in activex in the repositories but it was a no show
<Jucato> yikes!! ActiveX.....
<Zaire> actually the message I get from my server when I try to access the httpd from firefox and other browsers says I don't have permission
<ActiveX> ??
<Jucato> no activex here, afaik
<ActiveX> afaik?
<Jucato> As Far As I Know
<ActiveX> how do i play music on certain websites?
<pierreth> Jucato: it is very to manage urls
<miyako> I'm trying to set up a simple proxy on my machine that I can connect to from work, squid seems like massive overkill for what I want, since basically I just want something that will forward along http requests without bothering about any caching or filtering or anything.  Anyone have any ideas what packages I might look into?
<ActiveX> and how come my amarok won't play mp3s?
<Jucato> ActiveX: because you need the codec to play: libxine-extracodecs
<Jucato> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Jucato> most websites don't use ActiveX to play music. if they do, then... yeck...
<pierreth> ActiveX: Amarok will ask you if you want to insall mp3 support
<Jucato> pierreth: only with the later versions of Amarok
<LeeJunFan> right - which didn't come with dapper.
<pierreth> so upgrade
* intelikey browses web  "wget http://google.com | html2txt | less
<ActiveX> when will it ask me to install mp3 support pierreth?
<Zaire> there now all of my aps have mp3 support lol
<Jucato> intelikey: heh. you're not normal like the rest of us :P
<Jucato> ActiveX: just install "libxine-extracodecs" and you'll be fine
<intelikey> Jucato are the rest of you normal ????
<intelikey> :)
<Ash-Fox> pierreth, I'm sorry, the echo for each argument using: echo * would work. I was thinking of a more complicated method using xargs for some reason.
<pierreth> ActiveX: When you have installed a set of plugins
<Zaire> Im not normal Im canadian eh lol
<Jucato> pierreth: a set?
<ActiveX> Jucato: libxine-extracodecs doesn't show up in my repositories when I type it in.. ?
<pierreth> Jucato: I don't know...
<Zaire> no worries it works automatically once its install by apt
<Jucato> ActiveX: you need to enable the "multiverse" repository
<Jucato> !multiverse > ActiveX
<pierreth> Make a search with Google and you will find
<Zaire> oh and that to
<Zaire> just enable all of your repositories
<Jucato> well, maybe not all... :P
<Zaire> I did lol
<ActiveX> i think they are enabled..
<Jucato> Zaire: heh.. even dapper-backports?
<ActiveX> the ones that say multiverse are enabled
<Zaire> yep...that bad?
<Jucato> ActiveX: well, you have to add this extra one. follow that link that was PM'ed to you
<Zaire> enable universe aswell
<Jucato> Zaire: of course not
<ActiveX> ok
<Jucato> Zaire: if you need them, they're good
<ActiveX> there are 5 links, which link?
<Jucato> if you don't, they're added baggage
<Jucato> !multiverse
<ActiveX> 4 links
<ubotu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<Jucato> ActiveX: ^^^^
<pierreth> Ash-Fox: i will test it
<intelikey> Jucato i've decided.  none of you are normal.  you're just insane in a different way than me.   i specialize  :)
<Zaire> why is it https?
<Jucato> Zaire: secure HTTP, afaik
<pierreth> Ash-Fox: it does not work
<LeeJunFan> so the NSA doesn't know you're looking for help with kubuntu.
<Ash-Fox> pierreth, it does in bash.
<Zaire> I know what https is just curious as to why its used for those sites thats all
<Jucato> lol
<nimnrod> why the highest resolution i have is 1024*768?
<pierreth> Ash-Fox: echo is called one time with all the args
<Jucato> Zaire: um.. for security purposes? :P
<Zaire> -_-
<intelikey> yes https == secure http (hyper text transport protocal)
<pierreth> Ash-Fox: I am in bash
<Ash-Fox> pierreth, uh... * should should execute a command per file in that directory
<omar> hello I am trying to share a folder from a windows machine, and I am using this: sudo mount -t cifs //192.168.1.20/trc ~/trc -o urd=omar, it used to work in kubuntu but know that I have ubuntu doesn't work, I got this error: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on //192.168.1.20/trc;   missing codepage or other error;  In some cases useful info is found in syslog - try;  dmesg | tail  or so
<Jucato> i thought it was Transfer Protocol
<Ash-Fox> pierreth, if you want to split up arguments, pipe it to xargs
<pierreth> Ash-Fox: I have a test script to check that
<intelikey> transfer==transport  meh  no matter
<Zaire> yes hyper text transfer protocol secure by use of secure ssl
<pierreth> Ash-Fox: xargs does the same
<LeeJunFan> for x in * ; do xargs [blah blah]  ; done
<Ash-Fox> Did you even set any paramters to it?
<Jucato> Zaire: those pages are https because you can send info to those pages (editing/logging in/etc)
<Zaire> ah ic
<pierreth> Ash-Fox: I will pastbin OK?
<Ash-Fox> pierreth, I'm going to bed since it's 5am.
<omar> hello I am trying to share a folder from a windows machine, and I am using this: sudo mount -t cifs //192.168.1.20/trc ~/trc -o urd=omar, it used to work in kubuntu but know that I have ubuntu doesn't work, I got this error: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on //192.168.1.20/trc;   missing codepage or other error;  In some cases useful info is found in syslog - try;  dmesg | tail  or so
<pierreth> Ash-Fox: OK
<Jucato> Ash-Fox: somewhere in Europe/Asia?
<slash> hey anyone know how to install the gcc
<Zaire> damn my torrent keeps dropping in and out :S
<Ash-Fox> Jucato, Poland at the moment :P
<Zaire> sudo apt-get install gcc
<Jucato> slash: install "build-essential"
<Jucato> Zaire: err...
<intelikey> slash sudo apt-get install build-essential
<Jucato> Ash-Fox: heh I guessed it would be somewhere there :)
<Vanique> czesc Ash-Fox
<pierreth> Someone else for my script question?
<Vanique> ;] 
<Zaire> or that works to lol
* Jucato is no script kiddie
<Ash-Fox> Czesc Vanique, nie jestem Polak ;)
<omar> hello I am trying to share a folder from a windows machine, and I am using this: sudo mount -t cifs //192.168.1.20/trc ~/trc -o urd=omar, it used to work in kubuntu but know that I have ubuntu doesn't work, I got this error: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on //192.168.1.20/trc;   missing codepage or other error;  In some cases useful info is found in syslog - try;  dmesg | tail  or so, please I need help
<Zaire> and what Im trying to get 6766 snes roms lol
<Vanique> a ktz wic jestes ?;] 
<pierreth> this chat is too full for me
<Ash-Fox> omar, you need to install smbmount
<ActiveX> Jucato: I enabled the multiverse for deb and deb-src, i tried finding libxine-extracodecs but it didn't have it.
<omar> Ash-Fox: how to do that?, apt-get???
<miyako> Zaire, I assume you own all 6766 snes games and are doing this purely for backup reasons?
<Ash-Fox> omar, yeah, pretty much.
<Zaire> why?
<Jucato> ActiveX: did you click on "Fetch Updates" first before trying to look?
<ActiveX> Jucato: yes
<omar> Ash-Fox: I am getting this error: E: Couldn't find package smbmount
<intelikey> Zaire cause i don't want to have to do the paper work on you.
<Zaire> anyway is there a command to remove .deb's?
<Jucato> ActiveX: can you pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list ? please use pastebin
<Jucato> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<omar> Ash-Fox: I used apt-get install smbmount
<Ash-Fox> omar... fine.. let me look in the repository
<Jucato> Zaire: installed .debs?
<intelikey> Zaire yes.  apt-get remove
<Jucato> or that :P
<Zaire> nah Im just getting the ones I do have actually which is more like 13 but a few are hard to find
<omar> Ash-Fox: you mean the pastebin right?
<LeeJunFan> omar: samba-client
<slash> i get an error when i type sudo apt-get install build-essential into console
<LeeJunFan> omar: or maybe smbfs
<Ash-Fox> omar, apt-get isntall smbfs
<Zaire> I have a few favs that I want to play
<Ash-Fox> bah LeeJunFan beat me
<ActiveX> Jucato: where is /etc/apt/sources.list?
<slash> where do u type apt-get?
<Jucato> ActiveX: in /etc/apt/
<LeeJunFan> :)
<Zaire> lol console window lol
<Dr_Willis> heh heh...
<Jucato> slash: in Konsole
<intelikey> slash konsole
<one> hi guys, back to linux again finally, can't get adobe flash to install...
<Dr_Willis> first sign of "its going to be a long night on irc" is when someone asks where to type a command in at. :)
<omar> Ash-Fox: nop
<StrudelNinja> Hey, I wanna do my ACT online prep but it wants me to have Windows or Mac. What's the easiest way to fix this? I don't know how to install firefox in wine (I tried but I don't think it worked)
<intelikey> or in your irc client if you like...  /exec apt-cache search john
<ActiveX> Jucato: where do i get the etc/apt i hve no idea
<Dr_Willis> StrudelNinja,  why do you need to install firefox in wine?
<Dr_Willis> StrudelNinja,  install opera and have it identify as Internetexplorer is one way.
<Zaire> one of my fav games for the snes is ultimate mortal combat 3 but my cousin somehow managed to erase the cartridge :S
<StrudelNinja> I figured that would make it think I was on windows? I don't know
<Jucato> ActiveX: it's a directory, you browse it in Konqueror
<omar> Ash-Fox: http://pastebin.com/790373
<Jucato> StrudelNinja: have you tried changing Konqueror's browser identification?
<Ash-Fox> omar, apt-get install smbfs
<Ash-Fox> Great.. pastebin is taking so long
<intelikey> oh ActiveX be advised  / in linux  is the equivelent of  C:\  in M$
<Ash-Fox> Well, it's not loading, g'night.
<Jucato> intelikey: rawr.. forgot that one.. T_T
<Zaire> one of these days Im gonna have to get on e-bay and find me a new snes since my cous also fried that :S
<Dr_Willis> time for some Linux fundamental guides I think. :P
<StrudelNinja> How would I do that?
<Dr_Willis> Zaire,  heh - i just play the games on the pc with the emulators
<Dr_Willis> StrudelNinja,  do what?
<omar> Ash-Fox: done
<StrudelNinja> change Konqueror's browser identification
<Jucato> StrudelNinja: go to the website, then in the Tools menu, choose Change Browser Identification
<ActiveX> Jucato: i sent it
<Dr_Willis> look in the menus/settings :)
<omar> Ash-Fox: now?
<StrudelNinja> aah, I found it
<ActiveX> now what?
<StrudelNinja> let me try
<Ash-Fox> omar, now it should work
<ActiveX> its under thebigeis
<Jucato> ActiveX: what's the link?
* Ash-Fox goes to bed now finally.
<Dr_Willis> i never noticed it in konqueror heh.
<Zaire> I would like to but my google foo for finding rom sites is rusty and I have had this itch to play some of my old snes games and haven't been able to
<kuzmaster> hey all
<Dr_Willis> Zaire,  torrents man... torrents.. *#*@*@ the rom sites. :P or use newsgroups
<ActiveX> Jucato: oh hey.. it doesn't have multiverse next to them
<kuzmaster> does anyone know of a good N64 emulator for kubuntu?
<ActiveX> Jucato: i type it in next to universe and click enter, fetch updates, and that's it, right?
<Dr_Willis> all the rom sites make ya jump through so many lame hoops.. and then flood you with XXX popups.
<Jucato> ActiveX: exactly :)
<Jucato> Dr_Willis: not if you know reliable sites... :P
<intelikey> kuzmaster i don't know how good.  but there is one in the repos.  apt-cache search emulator
<Zaire> kind of a to bad cause the game companies could make a fortune if they brought a bunch of classics out of the works
<ActiveX> Jucato: well that's what i did, and when i do fetch updates, multiverse is erased
<Dr_Willis> Jucato,  torrents made my emulator needs much easier. :)
<Jucato> ActiveX: you didn't click on Apply at the bottom after you made the changes
<ActiveX> Jucato: ahh i see, that's helpful
<Jucato> Dr_Willis: and KTorrent will probably make it easier because you can choose which of the ROMS you have
<Zaire> I can see that cause like neo geo games can be over a grand sometimes
<Dr_Willis> Jucato,  exactly! - unless the idiots package them in huge Rar packs. :P
<Jucato> ugh...
<kuzmaster> intelikey, thanx
<Zaire> yea I hate that
<Dr_Willis> Jucato,  whice ive seen done way too many time on newsgroups
<Dr_Willis> or as iso images
<Jucato> or worse, CCD...
<kuzmaster> and also, a good program for mounting iso images?
<StrudelNinja> I changed it to IE6 on XP, FF on XP, IE5 on 2000, etc and it's still telling me I need Windows or Mac. Should I try Opera?
<Zaire> which is the case with the 6700 roms I have to go through delete the unnecessary just to get the ones I have
<Dr_Willis> well with the Nintindo Wii  - you are supposed to be able to Legally 'buy' the old nes/snes/n64 games and play them on it.
<omar> Ash-Fox:  thanx so much, I really appreciate it
<Zaire> sweet
<Jucato> StrudelNinja: even after refreshing the page?
<StrudelNinja> yeah
<StrudelNinja> I even closed the window just to check
<Zaire> I hear the new systems flagship game is duckhunt 2
<Jucato> StrudelNinja: hm... it's one of those smarter sites then...
<Jucato> Zaire: I don't think installing opera would make a difference
<Dr_Willis> Zaire,  ive only heard of the sports games  for it so far. and a new zelda game
<Jucato> err... sorry Zaire
<Zaire> np lol
<Jucato> StrudelNinja: I don't think installing opera would make a difference
<StrudelNinja> well this sucks
* Jucato <3 Nintendo...
<Jucato> StrudelNinja: you could install wine then ies4linux
<Zaire> bah zelda has been over worked and the gamecube one was crap ......link looked like he was on drugs or something lol
<travis> ok, i have a question folks, how do you turn off the sleep mode option on kubuntu? i was searching on the net without any happening and looked unders screen save options but tnothing still
<one> CAN ANYBODY TELL ME the best flash player
<StrudelNinja> ok, I'll try it
<Jucato> travis: try System Settings > Display > Power Savings tab?
<intelikey> Jucato i was past the age when nintendo was invented.
<Jucato> intelikey: that says a lot :P
<Zaire> lol
<Zaire> classic nes I still have one and working lol
<Dr_Willis> !flash
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<intelikey> but i have played nes games some.
<Makro___________> i `m getting disconnected from the net at random lapsus of time, if in wondows all is fine i have to asume that there is something wrong with my pppoe config, any suggestions?
<Jucato> one: there's only one flash player available for Ubuntu, afaik. flashplugin-nonfree
<travis> ah, thanks jucato :-) your a life saver
<Jucato> btw, Nintendo was invented? :P
<Jucato> travis: no problem
<intelikey> Zaire yeah my daughter still has one.  i fixed from parts.
<kuzmaster> Makro___________, get broadband. dial-up support is a bit funny in linux
<LeeJunFan> kuzmaster: pppoe not ppp
* Jucato misses our old Nintendo Family Computer... 
<intelikey> Jucato as much as the atuomobile was invented.
<Jucato> heh
<omar> I can't heard mp3 why??
<brandon_> oh no
<kuzmaster> LeeJunFan,.... ummm.... yes...... i knew that.................
<LeeJunFan> pppoe is over ethernet - ie - not dialup.
<Jucato> omar: you need to install the codec for it
<travis> i am surprised with kubuntu.  With regular Ubuntu i had to install all these codecs to view avi files, but it appears kubuntu already installs those for you, cause it plays avis instantly
<brandon_> I just downloaded and installed Flight Gear Flight Simulator but how do I open it to play it?
<omar> jucato: how to do that?
<kuzmaster> travis, have you installed vlc?
<Jucato> omar: you need "libxine-extracodecs". you need to enable "multiverse" to get that
<travis> no, but i use Kaffiene
<Jucato> !multiverse
<ubotu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<travis> apparantly it works
<Jucato> omar: ^^^
<kuzmaster> ohhhhh, you should use vls
<kuzmaster> vlc**
<kuzmaster> its the best
<Jucato> different strokes for different brushes
<brandon_> how do I play flightgear?
<travis> is it?  It won't flicker will it?
<omar> jucato: ok, let me try
<travis> cause i have had that happen in previous versions
<intelikey> it was parts that existed but had never arranged and coppuled togather before   same with the nes  it was a new thing.  but there wan not really one new invention in it.  just the redesign and formation of a new device as a whole.
<kuzmaster> travis, no, it dosnt flicker for me, and it can play nearly any format/codec you will find
<abattoir> Jucato: you mean different brushes for different strokes? :P
<intelikey> never been ^
<StrudelNinja> Ok this might be a stupid question, how do I run a shell script?
<kuzmaster> travis, ive tried it on kubuntu, ubuntu, windows, and mac
<Jucato> abattoir: go listen to your lecturer :P
<kuzmaster> travis, and it works fine
<Jucato> StrudelNinja: "sh <script>"
<omar> jucato: I can't
<brandon_> how do I run a game i installed through adept?
<travis> yeah, well on Ubuntu it would flicker
<StrudelNinja> right, I knew that
<StrudelNinja> brain fart
<travis> which is why i am hesitant on it
<Jucato> omar: you can't what?
<abattoir> Jucato: haha... so you are my lecturer now :)
<Jucato> brandon_: checked the K Menu if it's there?
<Hawkwind> brandon_: Type the name of it in a terminal
<omar> jucato: I can't change to multiuniverse
<brandon_> I tried that
<intelikey> StrudelNinja   sh /path/to/script.sh
<brandon_> it's not on k menu
<Hawkwind> brandon_: Or use tab completion and do something like f(hit the tab)
<Jucato> omar: not multiuniverse, "multiverse"
<brandon_> andok
<Jucato> !multiverse
<ubotu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<omar> jucato: ok, but how
<Jucato> omar: ^^^
<Jucato> thank link
<one> nonfree!
<brandon_> I tried the complete thing
<brandon_> it's not working
<intelikey> hehhe i'm gonna change the way i gennerally answer that.   s*sh /path/to/script.sh*dash /path/to/script.sh*g   dash is on every *buntu system  but never gets used....
<StrudelNinja> hey it works now
<brandon_> and it didn't show up on the k menu
<StrudelNinja> thanks
<omar> jucato: should I go to the sources.lis??
<Hawkwind> brandon_: Have you looked at their website at all to see if it says how to play the game ?
<brandon_> there is no website :S
<Hawkwind> brandon_: Yes there is
<brandon_> where do I find it?
<Hawkwind> brandon_: First hit on google:  http://www.flightgear.org/index.shtml
<Jucato> omar: the guide gives instructions how to
<brandon_> I'm stupid
<abattoir> there is also a kde frontend to flightgear
<intelikey> me too brandon_, but i don't bost about it  ;/
<brandon_> >.<
<brandon_> I am going to eat some tuna now
<abattoir> brandon_: http://kde-apps.org/content/show.php?content=34410
<Hawkwind> abattoir: Interesting.  I had never seen or known about that before
<abattoir> Hawkwind: :)
<Jucato> abattoir: has seen/known things we never had seen/known before :P
<Jucato> err... "abattoir has seen/known things we never had seen/known before :P"
<abattoir> heh, lol
<Captain_Redbeard> Erf... are there any knot repositories?
<Captain_Redbeard> Would like to do an upgrade to knot 3 in a neat way...
<intelikey> knot ?
<Hawkwind> Captain_Redbeard: Just use edgy in your sources.list where dapper would be
<Hawkwind> Captain_Redbeard: Then just update your system doing a dist-upgrade and it will get you to the latest, which is equivalent to knot3
<Captain_Redbeard> Hawkwind: Oh, I'm retarded... sorry, and thanks
<abattoir> Captain_Redbeard: if you specifically want only the packages in knot3, then, add the CD as a repo
<intelikey> Hawkwind the latest ?
<Captain_Redbeard> Hawkwind: how to do a dist-upgrade then?
<abattoir> intelikey: edgy
<Hawkwind> intelikey: The latest is knot3 for Edgy
<Hawkwind> Captain_Redbeard: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Hawkwind> Captain_Redbeard: Are you running Edgy at the moment ?
<intelikey> never mind.   i don't feel like going into that.
<abattoir> intelikey: the latest 'snapshots' are called knots, like they were flights, for dapper
<Hawkwind> intelikey: What is there to go into ?
<Max_-> hi all!! :D on the live CD right now !! :D :D :D  you know the password to su ????  cuz I can't do anything with that ubuntu user....
<Hawkwind> intelikey: I'm sure you know that knot3 is the latest snapshot of Edgy
<Captain_Redbeard> Hawkwind: nope... but that's what I want to
<abattoir> Max_-: use sudo, and the command you need to execute
<abattoir> !sudo
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<abattoir> Max_-: ^^^might help
<brandon_> abattoir, so I just download that for the flight game?
<travis> ok, this puzzles me, it was working a little while ago, now adept is saying "i can't install, uninstall, etc... because other programs are using it" how do i get it to work?
<Hawkwind> Captain_Redbeard: You do realize it's not stable yet, right ?
<travis> i tried restarting
<Max_-> .... but sudo is long ... why can't we just log as root.. that would be so much easier...
<Captain_Redbeard> Hawkwind: so change from "dapper" to "edgy" in the reps-list and do a dist-upgrade?
<Max_-> i got things to do with my HDDs...
<Hawkwind> Captain_Redbeard: Yep.  And prepare for things to be broken
<Jucato> Captain_Redbeard: prepare yourself for some instability
<abattoir> Max_-: ok, the 'sudo -i' would give you a 'root' prompt... that page has instructions
<Captain_Redbeard> of course
<Dr_Willis> so far ive not seen much broken yet. :P
<Jucato> Dr_Willis: well, not in Knot 3, yet...
<Max_-> abattoir: okay, thanks!
<Captain_Redbeard> That's why I want it...
<Jucato> or maybe, I haven't spent much time on Knot 3
* abattoir wonders where Dr_Willis was when X broke :(
<Captain_Redbeard> not as a stable system but as a playground for testing basically
<intelikey> travis xpstree see if anything is using dpkg
<Dr_Willis> abattoir,  i never reboot. :P
<travis> what is xpstree?
<Dr_Willis> actualy  i just upgraded today
<abattoir> Dr_Willis: well, it doesnt help when Kwin crashes... you are forced to restart X :P
<Dr_Willis> Bah! be a real man! run... twm!
<travis> is that a command to type in the terminal intelikey?
<abattoir> Dr_Willis: heh :P
<intelikey> travis yes.     note restarting a kde session by default restarts what ever was running...    just find what is using dpkg  and kill it.
<Captain_Redbeard> How does everything run if things that are running are to be updated?
<travis> k
<Hawkwind> Captain_Redbeard: You restart them and they are at the new version :P
<Hawkwind> Captain_Redbeard: If you're updating your entire version of the OS, then you'll have to atleast restart X and probably reboot for all the new stuff to take effect
<Captain_Redbeard> Obviously :p I wonder how is it physically done?
<Jucato> specially for new kernels
<Jucato> which reminds me...
* Jucato restarts VMWare...
<intelikey> Captain_Redbeard and yes it can cause errors, if a running app tries to read data from a newer version.. best to kill everything before dist-upgrade
<Captain_Redbeard> hmm does that gimpy adept updater tool do the trick?
<Hawkwind> Captain_Redbeard: I'd strongly suggest doing the update from CLI
<Captain_Redbeard> aye aye
<Captain_Redbeard> Hawkwind: but it's doable from inside X?
* intelikey does sudo kill -9 -1   then upgrades    (but dont try this at home.)
<Hawkwind> Captain_Redbeard: Sure
<Hawkwind> Probably best not to mention the command if people shouldn't use it
<intelikey> i didn't say they shouldn't use it....   if they need it, they should.
<intelikey> but the warning was meant to get the attention, that they should be aware of what it does.
<travis> ok, i typed in xpstree in the terminal, nothing came up, i looked at processes and i am not sure what to look for in it, its still not letting me install or uninstall stuff, adept isn't i mean
<intelikey> travis processes named dpkg, update, apt*, dselect.
<travis> should i kill all that are named that in it?
<intelikey> yes all but maybe update    if it's update* see what it is.
<D4rkly> how can i probe my usb devices ?
<intelikey> and if you kill   dselect   or  dpkg   you will probably be required to issue   dpkg --configure -a    to clean it up.
<D4rkly> to see if 1 of them is working ?
<travis> grrr, none of them show up, i really have no idea why its telling me its being used because it isn't
<intelikey> D4rkly lsusb
<intelikey> ?
<D4rkly> cool
<travis> i am using ksysgaurd to look at processes
<intelikey> travis ok if you are sure that it's not in use.   remove the lock file
<travis> whats the lock file?
<intelikey> the file named "lock"
<intelikey> in /var/lib/dpkg   probably
<travis> heh, i am a newb with linux, where would i find it?
<travis> ok
<intelikey> need root !
<Jucato> travis: you can't start Adept?
<hobot> :)
<hobot> :) hey guys
<travis> should i do anything before remoiving it? cause i don't want my ssytem to crash suddenly
<travis> jucato, thats right its saying database locked
<travis> pretty much
<intelikey> Jucato if i understood correctly.  no.  error message  package manager in use
<Jucato> travis: run "sudo dpkg --configure -a"
<D4rkly> i think my ati usb remote is dead it doesnt appear in lsusb ?
<travis> well, that did a whole bunch of text that i am not sure about
<intelikey> any "error"  in it    or "E"
<hobot> hey guys I was all ready to ask a question but then I rtfm and it answered it how about them apples
<travis> yeah there was an error, it seems
<Jucato> travis: what it basically does is try to continue where a package manager left off, because of hanging, stalling, or some other error
<travis> with flashplugin-nonfree
<travis> heh, interesting
<dek> anybody here uses LaTeX ?
<Dr_Willis> dek,  years ago.
<intelikey> hmmm that shouldn't have kept adept from running
<dek> have you used Pstricks?
<Dr_Willis> Nope.
<dek> it doesn't seem to recognize the commands :-/
<dek> although I added the packages
<travis> yeah, well i just tried adept again intelikey and now its letting me install
<dek> I always get Undefined control sequence. \pscurve, etc
<travis> so maybe i just closed out of it by accident and forgot to let it do the installs before hand?
<Jucato> travis: probably :P
<Jucato> travis: try to remember that command whenever your database gets locked
<travis> i will, i am probably gonna make a text file of important commands so that i never forget them
<intelikey> ok i'll go back and revisit dpkg    cause i don't think that was a 'lock' issue after all
<hobot> hey guys where is this reset X server button it tells me about :)?
<Jucato> hobot: you can just press Ctrl+Alt+Backspace BUT save anything that needs saving first
<hobot> yes of course
<hobot> here is a question
<hobot> if I ruined my xorg.conf
<hobot> I have a backup
<intelikey> (note to travis) text files on a system that gets reloaded don't do one bit of good....   been there.
<omar> jucato: I got themultiverse, now?, I want to get my mp3
<hobot> can I still just ctrol alt f1
<hobot> ctrl alt f1
<D4rkly> im trying to get my ati usb remote working ? if it doesnt appear in lsusb is it dead ??
<hobot> reload the backup
<hobot> and then restart
<Jucato> hobot: you can even do it in Konsole. sudo cp stuff
<Jucato> omar: now try looking for "libxine-extracodecs" again
<hobot> :)
* e1mer is away: lunch
<travis> heh ok intelikey
<Jucato> hobot: just restart X after
<hobot> also this is amazing for newbs https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions
<hobot> I <3 it
* Hawkwind Beats e1mer for using his away message publicly
<hobot> YEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEES
<hobot> YEEEEEEEEEEEEEEES IT WORKS MY PRECIOUS
<Jucato> um.. someone is asking " if dvd protection is universal or just win-constraint"?
<travis> windows constraint?
<travis> dvd protection just sucks period
<travis> i have had to deal with a lot of that
<Jucato> but that doesn't really answer the question right? :P
<travis> meh, its not just windows, it depends on the decryptor that the person is using
<travis> and also depends on how good of a dvd copyright protection it is
<Jucato> ah
<travis> if its fairly recent, mostlikly you won't be able to rip it, thats assuming thats what the person wants
<Jucato> ooh thanks for the info :)
<travis> but i am not sure if thats what they are asking about, if its just copyright protection in general, no because you have region locks on DVDs
<intelikey> hmmm dpkg --configure is a powerful command.  it will redo a lock file that is in use.    learn something new every day
<travis> heh really?
<travis> i am starting to really enjoy kubuntu and the linux community
<travis> even though i am a newb
<travis> WHOA!?! i just found a STREAM RIPPER for downloading online streams!
<travis> for linux, thats awesome!
<Captain_Redbeard> travis: why so suprised?
<fildo> sensors for cpu temp ? what program wouldi  need to install ?
<intelikey> yeah why so suprised ?    if it can be done linux can do it.    even crash.
<travis> haha, yeah, but i am surprised cause windows doesn't have a program out there that can download streams
<Jucato> heh
<Captain_Redbeard> travis: win32 have got the strength of money but we've got the strength of commitment and numbers
<Captain_Redbeard> travis: Linux is done "by users for users" :)
<travis> heh, yes, i can tell
<Jucato> hm.. before it was "by geeks, for geeks"
<Jucato> :P
<Captain_Redbeard> Jucato: still is but "users" is probably a more neutral word :)
<travis> i am somewhat a geek, but i don't like computer programming, i get terrible headaches looking at codes for long periods of times
<travis> i am more of a pirater i guess
<intelikey> fildo apt-cache search sensor
<travis> i say "if i have the money i will buy it, otherwise i am a poor college student'
<travis> thats my excuse
<Hawkwind> fildo: gkrellm can monitor the temps without installing lmsensors since the 2.6 kernel comes default with that stuff.
<Hawkwind> fildo: If you want to use something different, then you might have to install lmsensors, just all depends
<Jucato> Hawkwind: does the mobo need to support those sensors for gkrellm to work? I'm not sure mine has that feature...
<Hawkwind> Jucato: Yes, your BIOS has to support it.  If your BIOS lists the temps then chances are gkrellm will work for you
<Jucato> Hawkwind: that's cool. never got lmsensors to work for me
<intelikey> Hawkwind so is gkrellm/linux_kernel using the BIOS to access the sensors ?
<Hawkwind> intelikey: Yes
<travis> ok guys, another question, i like the mac osx setup and have a lot of it configured except for a good dock, kxdocker seems to be coming up with errors, anyone know of a better dock?
<Jucato> and what is lmsensors using?
<intelikey> why would linux depend on bios ?
<Hawkwind> Jucato: lmsensors loads a lot of i2c modules to work properly
<Jucato> ah
<intelikey> it doesn't depend on bios for anything else does it ?
<jpiccolo_> anyone know of a good tutorial for apache?
<Hawkwind> intelikey: Not that I know of.  Just for sensor stuff.  Hence why you don't need lmsensors
<Jucato> !repos > Jucato
<Hawkwind> jpiccolo_: apache.org ?
<jpiccolo_> they are alittle to techinical for me
<Hawkwind> jpiccolo_: tldp.org ?
<intelikey> but that leaves me wondering about the kernel ?    have they gotten lazy and stopped writing "real code" and started depending on bios and other sources to be the actual code, and just call them from the kernel ?
<Hawkwind> !repos > Hawkwind
<intelikey> that doesn't at all sound like linux.
<Hawkwind> intelikey: Not even remotely close.  Maybe you should read up on it before you go off and start bashing about them not writing 'real code' since you seem to not know what you're talking about
<intelikey> Hawkwind seem to....   hmmm  what ever.
<Hawkwind> intelikey: Point is, kernel developers seem to be writing 'real code' as it is.  If you feel it's inadequate, maybe you should offer your 'expertise' coding skills
<intelikey> rant buba
<Hawkwind> buba ?
<Captain_Redbeard> uh... what's dpkg's error code 1 signaling for?
<fildo> Hawkwind: gkrellm is good
<fildo> Hawkwind: but has no temp sesor
<Hawkwind> fildo: No temp sensor for what ?
<fildo> cpu
<fildo> or system in general
<fildo> im after something that can monitor it, cause this wifi gets hot as
<Hawkwind> What version of gkrellm you using ?
<cpk2> fildo: there is a temp plugin i thought...
<Hawkwind> I have my gkrellm monitoring my harddrives, my fans, and my CPU temp
<cpk2> aptitude search gkrellm you will get lots of stuff
<fildo> ok
<fildo> cheers
<Captain_Redbeard> hmm seems to work...
<Captain_Redbeard> only thing that is retarded is the bootup splashscreen
<jpiccolo_> can anyone get jpiccolo.isa-geek.com
<travis> got a question, ok, i unzipped the file, the did ./configure
<travis> and then it comes up  "checking for X... configure:  can't find x includes
<travis> and it goes on and on
<travis> what do i need ofr it to not say that
<cameron_> SUCCESS!
<cameron_> I have just installed a Parallel port scanner into Kubuntu....  all by myself!
<cameron_> I know, lame...
<cameron_> now I just have to figure out how to get my webcam working...
<ubuntu> <cameron_> I have just installed a Parallel port scanner into Kubuntu ---> i have a Primax Colorado 600p that is not working, can you give me a hint ?
<cameron_> ubuntu: looks like all scanners in ubuntu or kubuntu use the sane backend...  basically, you need to install the sane library and backend (libsane, sane-utils), and then make sure your scanner is enabled...
<cameron_> The only thing you may need to do additional to that is download the linux drivers for you scanner, but I just checked the support page, and it looks like sane doesn't support the Primax scanners...
<travis> hmmm, i did the ./configure successfully, but now when typing make, it says bash: make: not command
<travis> or something like that
<dennister> hi all
<D4rkly_> im trying to get my ati usb remote working ? if it doesnt appear in lsusb is it dead ??
<intelikey> travis you installed build-essential ?
<travis> intelikey: build essentiaL?
<intelikey> !b-e
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<cameron_> travis: I ran into that too.  make doesn't come pre-installed with ubuntu.  you'll find it in adept
<travis> oooh ok
<dennister> anyone help me figure out why my bsh isn't behaving itself?
<travis> ha, i am retarded, i just goodled the problem
<travis> googled
<cameron_> hehe
<LKC> my adept wont fetch upgrades
<Zvezdichko> LKC, try manually - apt-get update, apt-get upgrade
<dennister> i tried to completely remove the major elements of my lamp through synaptic; the teminal (while uninstall was going on) said it couldn't remove some directories because they weren't empty; I've been trying to remove them manually now, but the slashes for the paths are disappearing
<LKC> it says there are 0 upgrades but i have not upgraded for since install 2 months ago
<dennister> nor can i edit a file as root with kwrite or kate from the konsole...get error messages
<Ekkostorm> what error messages?
<dennister> bad device 169
<Jucato> LKC: you probably don't have dapper-security or dapper-updates enabled
<LKC> how can i enable?
<Ekkostorm> dennister: sorry, I've never seen that one before...
<Jucato> !repos
<ubotu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<Jucato> LKC: ^^^
<Jucato> LKC: just apply those steps for the lines with "dapper-security" and "dapper-updates"
<dennister> also can't initiailize kdeinit, kded: cannot connect to x server :0.0, dcop aborting...to kded
<Ekkostorm> btw... has anyone seen a good image slicing program?
<dennister> Ekkostorm: tis ok
<dennister> just bugging me
<Papandapulo> !help
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage
<Zvezdichko> dennister, it's because you're not running KDE as root ;)
<D4rkly_> ati_remote module
<LKC> did somthing like that on another system yesterday but this system wont let me edit it, i think adept wont recognise my internet connection, how do i get it to do that?
<D4rkly_> if i dont have the ati_remote module loaded in the kernel will it still appear under lsusb ?
<dennister> Zvezdichko: but I am running it as root
<Zvezdichko> oh... that's strange then...
<Ekkostorm> My question would be why is it having a hard time with x server
<dennister> yes, and  why is a socket pointing to a tmp directory
<Zaire> anyone in here know of any good beginners guides to shell scripting?
<intelikey> !cli
<ubotu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via applications -> accessories -> terminal (gnome) or kmenu -> system -> konsole (kde). Manuals: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicCommands
<Zaire> thanks .....I thought I would get familiar with it since Im gonna be taking a course
<Ekkostorm> k... is intelikey a bot?
<dennister> my bsh doesn't even recognize the 'cd' command, lol
<Jucato> lol
<Jucato> Ekkostorm: ubotu is the bot
<intelikey> !ubotu
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage
<dennister> that's funny,
<Zvezdichko> dennister ... that's really, really strange
<dennister> the bot that is
<intelikey> dennister bash does 'cd'
<Ekkostorm> and intelikey is a kindly irc dweller of great knowledge that knows just what to ask ubotu at the right time...
<Ekkostorm> ?
<dennister> it's supposed to do cd, but it doesn't
<intelikey> dennister cd /
<intelikey> ls
<intelikey> cd ;ls
<Ekkostorm> have you done a power cycle dennister?
<josef> hai jucato
<Jucato> hi josef
<jpiccolo_> !selinux
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about selinux - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<dennister> omg; NOW it's doing both cd and ls, whereas it didn't before...what's a power cycle?
<Ekkostorm> lol...
<dennister> wierd
<intelikey> !info selinux
<ubotu> Package selinux does not exist in any distro I know
<Ekkostorm> a power cycle involves applying the boots of re to your computer by yanking the cord of power...
<josef> I have a tv tuner installed its a pci but how do i tell kubuntu that it has a tv tuner
<Ekkostorm> Ya, I'm a geek...
<intelikey> selinux-doc - documentation for Security-Enhanced Linux
<intelikey> selinux-utils - SELinux utility programs
<Zaire> you have to be a geek to use linux lol
<dennister> haha, i did reboot
<josef> jucato I have a tv tuner installed its a pci but how do i tell kubuntu that it has a tv tuner
<Zvezdichko> are there anny errors during load?
<Jucato> josef: sorry, I don't know that... :(
<dennister> nope, not if ur talkign to me
<LKC> how can i get my adept to fetch upgrades, i tried manully and failed, tried using adept and when i go to manage repos it says it failed to varify all of them but im connected to the internet, whats happening? :(
<Ekkostorm> Well, I'm hooked... Linux officially ROCKS!
<dennister> i like it, but ...
<josef> Ok never mind you help me already allot thanks my friend
<josef> bye jucato
<intelikey> LKC sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Zvezdichko> yes I was talking to you. So, to sum up. you load KDE as root and you can't use Kate and Kwrite, right?
<Zaire> you shouldn't be able to load as root unless in cli :S
<LKC> found the problem i forgot to enable
<intelikey> safe mode Zaire
<Zaire> ah ic there is that lol
<intelikey> failsafe or what ever grub calls is
<Zvezdichko> Zaire, it should... I'm a former slackware user, it loads with startx
<Jucato> GRUB calls it "recovery mode"
<intelikey> ah recovery mode
<Ekkostorm> LKC: here's a thought.  Adept is a package right?  What would happen if you used apt-get to uninstall then reinstall adept?
<Zaire> yea the only time ive needed root is when I was configuring my surgemail server
<Ekkostorm> k... I'm slow...
<intelikey> !sudo
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<Zvezdichko> anyway, I never run KDE as root. If I want to edit files - pico, emacs... there are so many console editors
<Zaire> and apparently root couldn't access some of the files for surge either oddly enough lol
<LKC> is there aany benifit to cloning my repositories and haveing 1 as main and 1 as multiverse?
<Ekkostorm> Anyway, I'm out.  I'll be back later with more questions.
<Ekkostorm> Thanks for the help all
<dennister> bye ekko
* intelikey did sudo passwd ;su - ;my_configure.sh ;passwd -d ;passwd -l ;logout    root is locked.
<Zvezdichko> lol, there's a Freecraft for Ubuntu :P apt-get install freecraft
<intelikey> !repos > LKC
<Homer> does freecraft come with art?
<dennister> k, was finally able to delete one file, only by going to cd \, then cd etc, then cd \apache2...each with a separate command
<intelikey> there is no cd \
<intelikey> dennister \ == the escapt char
<intelikey> this is not M$
<Zvezdichko> Homer, with what?
<dennister> what about the escape character?
<intelikey> dennister the escapr char tells the shell to ignore the next char   i.e.   echo $HOME   will show your home dir  but   echo \$HOME  will show $HOME
<Zvezdichko> and dennister, why are you running cd like that?
<intelikey> you use the escape char to send special chars to other apps.
<dennister> because cd doesn't always want to work properly
<dennister> do u think i like all those cd commands? lol
<intelikey> Zvezdichko cause he's learing    but having to un-learn M$ so he can learn linux.
<dennister> now when i use cd, it dropts me to a > prompt
<intelikey> where are you using cd ?
<Jucato> a ">" prompt...
<dennister> I'm trying to navigate to certain files i'm trying to remove manually, as root
<Zvezdichko> svetlio@zvezdichko:~$ cd .cedega/
<Zvezdichko> svetlio@zvezdichko:~/.cedega$
<Jucato> C:\>
<Zvezdichko> don't have problems like that
<dennister> i'd love to get rid of mine...like I said at the beginning, bsh is NOT behaving itself
<dennister> ls
<dennister> oops
<Zvezdichko> bash should recognise each command if it's in the paths /usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin:/usr/bin/X11:/usr/games
<intelikey> Zvezdichko assumes default path
<BigEis> how come when i try and compile code on xemacs wih g++ as part of my make, kubunu doesn't recognize it?
* intelikey adds ./:~/bin:/usr/local/special  to his path.
<intelikey> BigEis cause you haven't installed gcc ?
<intelikey> !b-e
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<intelikey> read that ^ BigEis
<Zvezdichko> intelikey, why is this, what are you installing in /use/local/special
<BigEis> ok and does kopete have sound alerts for incoming/outgoing IMs?
<intelikey> system wide scripts
<Zvezdichko> dennister, don't give up lad, Linux is hard, but not impossible. yesterday I was trying to get my movies working
<Jucato> BigEis: yes. Settings > Configure Notifications
<dennister> zvez, i got my movies working awhile ago...i just tried to follow the paths u typed, and the \usr\local\sbin directory is empty...and what's this thing about a ':' after some directories' names?
<Ryan_> i was messing around with my screen resolution and i ended up changing to to something my screen cant recognize and it didnt automaticly change back like usual so i wated a while anstill nothing, i restarted and nothing after the grub. is there anyway to change te setting from a live cd
<BigEis> if your kubuntu freezes or stop responding, how do you remedy that?
<intelikey> Zvezdichko order of search in the path verable is important if you use warpers with the same name as common apps
<Zvezdichko> that's interesting
<intelikey> dennister how many times i got to tell you?  it's not \   it's  /
<Zvezdichko> I remember when I firs installed linux, I was completely unfamiliar with the directory structure
<Jucato> dennister: "\" is for MS-DOS/Windows, "/" is for Linux/BSD/UNIX
<intelikey> there is no \usr\local\sbin   that would be  "srocalbin"   to the shell.   so if that exists you made it.
<dennister> lol...and i never make that mistake in the shell itself...just here
<Zaire> damn can't get xgl to work
<Zvezdichko> but anyway, there shouldn't be anything in /usr/local/bin
<Zvezdichko> I always never install apps there except some games
<Zvezdichko> *I never
<Zaire> so once you apt-get xgl what then?
<intelikey> and by all means /usr/local/sbin  does indeed exist on your system.
<BigEis> Anyone know wha to do when your comp freezes or stops responding?
<dennister> intellikey: it exists, but it's empty of files or any content
<Zaire> reset it lol
<Jucato> BigEis: if you can still use the keyboard "Ctrl+Alt+Backspace"
<Zvezdichko> dennister, and that's normal ;)
<intelikey> dennister not likely.
<BigEis> and what will thatdo jucato?
<Jucato> BigEis: or if you know which app is the culprit, you can Ctrl+Alt+F1 and killall the app
<intelikey> oh local
<Zaire> or ctrl+al+F1
<intelikey> yeah
<Jucato> BigEis: it resets/restarts X
<intelikey> nm the not likely.
<Zaire> still anyone know what to do with xgl once you apt it?
<dennister> i'm confused, are \etc\local\bin and the sbin one supposed to be empty, or not?
<BigEis> how much RAM does everyone have to run kubuntu?
<intelikey> was thinking usr/sbin      i don't know why....
<Zvezdichko> dennister, yes, they are
<insanekane> BigEis: i have 256 DDR
<dennister> 2 different pps, 2 contradictory answers
<dennister> k
<Zaire> I have 1gb DDR2 4200
<BigEis> insanekane that run pretty quick?
<intelikey> error \etc\local\bin  does not exist
<insanekane> BigEis: very :)
<dennister> haha, now intellikey has done the dos/windows forward slash here
<Zaire> I also have a 3800+ dualcore lol
<Jucato> dennister: don't you mean /usr/local ?
<Zvezdichko> because Windows is just a Dos shell
<Zvezdichko> :)
<intelikey> dennister i quoted you
<intelikey> <dennister> i'm confused, are \etc\local\bin and the sbin ...   ^
<dennister> well, ok,,wasn't sure
<BigEis> insanekane i have 512mb but not sure if ddr or not, probably not, how could i tell?
<BigEis> it runs quick,but freezes up sometimes
<dennister> it seems i'm more ditzy tonight than usual
<Zaire> Im stumped there lol
<Jucato> dennister: /usr/local/bin or /usr/local/sbin wound only have contents depending on whether you have compiled stuff and directed it to install in /usr/local/
<insanekane> BigEis: it shows on your POST screen
<Zvezdichko> I have 192 MB SD Ram, and Kubuntu is on the fly
<Zvezdichko> :)
<BigEis> what is the kubuntu equivlent of task manager on windows?
<insanekane> BigEis: Ctrl+Esc
<Jucato> BigEis: Ctrl+Esc
<BigEis> zvesdichiko you disable or remove any programs?
<intelikey> dennister some times its better to just turn the box off and go out side...
<Zvezdichko> BigEis, no
<Zaire> kmenu system and ksysguard
<Zvezdichko> BigEis, task manager? I don't need a task manager
<Zvezdichko> I just type
<Zvezdichko> ps aux
<Zvezdichko> and I got all processes running
<Zvezdichko> if there's irresponsible program, kill uid
<Zaire> brb lol
<dennister> anyway, what's with this: i type in 'cd \ <enter>" and i get a new line with just a '>'
<insanekane> dennister: \ is not Linux/UNIX
<intelikey>  \
<Zaire> nope xgl still not working
<insanekane> dennister: \ is the start of an escape sequence
<Jucato> dennister: because you are typing "\"
<Jucato> dennister: try typing cd ' and you'll get the same ">"
<intelikey> dennister it's not \  it's  /  that you want.
<intelikey> Jucato no i don't think so.
<Zvezdichko> but I can make bash looking that way : C:\>
<Jucato> intelikey: try it
<Zvezdichko> :)
<intelikey> i have.
<Jucato> then why does it happen to me?
<dennister> maybe I should quit for the night...but i'm not tired
<Zvezdichko> dennister, night? lol... where are you from
<Zvezdichko> :)
<intelikey> Jucato if you type blah \    and hit the enter you get a new line with only  >_     waiting for you to finish the command
<Zaire> if a problem with ram one thing I would ask is if you are running 2 256 chips that are diff speeds like a pc3100 and a 2700
<Jucato> intelikey: and if you type in cd ' <--- single quote
<intelikey> Jucato it escapes the carrage return
<dennister> i'm from toronto, and it's 1:43 am
<intelikey> Jucato yeah
<dennister> u?
<intelikey> oh did you add  a single quote mark
<Zvezdichko> dennister, Bulgaria, Pleven - GMT+3 or 08:43 am ;)
<intelikey> i missed it sorry
<Jucato> hmph :P
<dennister> yeah,,,with the zvev...in the nic, I'm not surprised
<intelikey> Jucato i missread your post.   thought the single quote went with the ending statement       my bad.
<Zvezdichko> it means a star
<Zvezdichko> :)
<Zvezdichko> anybody using shell different than bash?
<dennister> heheheh...love it
<Jucato> intelikey: heh no worries
<intelikey> but even at that they are not the same.
<dennister> used to know tons of eastern europeans when I was an it headhunter
<dennister> all the zzzzzzzzzz's
<intelikey> same result for the first line.  but  cd '     will wait for the closing '   while  cd \   will exec on the next return key.
<Jucato> intelikey: well, they're both escape characters aren't they? :)
<intelikey> no one is a quote the other escapes
<intelikey> jucato    echo '$PATH   !=   echo \$PATH
<Zaire> wow lol I love my net connection it downloaded gnome in about 8 min lol
<Jucato> intelikey: ok ok :)
<Zvezdichko> Zaire, heh I don't like gnome
<Zvezdichko> :)
<intelikey> i like it about that much too
<Jucato> hm... I like GNOME...
<Jucato> but not as much as KDE
<dennister> well, it seems my probs with bsh have disappeared...fell really stupid...but i guess i had to make the wrong-direction-slash mmistake once...being an old dos user
<dennister> i just reallly didn't think i had
<Zaire> I don't like gnome either Im just using it to test out xgl lol
<Zvezdichko> that's why we have Ubuntu and Kubuntu, and Xubuntu ...
<Zvezdichko> years ago QTs were not GPL and that's why Debian didn't support KDE
<Jucato> around 1998-2000 iirc
<Zaire> speaking of which brb lol
<dennister> i must say, i thought i liked gnome at first, but i like kde better now
<dennister> even though i haven't taken a serious stab at upgrading from 3.5.2 to the 3.5.4 yet
<Zvezdichko> iiirc... what was that?
<Jucato> iirc = if I remember/recall correctly
<octan> yes
<dennister> liir is for remotes
<dennister> sorry liirc
<Zvezdichko> dennister, I haven't upgraded, too. waiting for the first KDE 4 beta
<Jucato> ah
<Zvezdichko> Jucato, yes... but in 2000 I think Gnome was better than KDE
<intelikey> twm
<Jucato> :)
<intelikey> weighs next to nothing.  :)
<intelikey> works
<intelikey> is fast
<Zvezdichko> intelikey, I can start the X server without a window manager. I have done this before and it's working
<intelikey> me too  but you can't do anything unless you attach something to it
<Zvezdichko> I just have to include a line in the .xinitrc to launch xterm after startup
<intelikey> X & sleep 12 ;xterm --display :0
<intelikey> no line needed
<Zvezdichko> yes, that's right
<Zaire> damn wth does it take to get xgl working
<Zvezdichko> as for the old window managers good old fvwm95... what a nostalgy
<intelikey> !glx
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about glx - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<intelikey> !nv
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Zaire> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing (window) manager) and XGL (Xserver architecture layered on top of OpenGL) howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager XGL+compiz help in #ubuntu-xgl  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<Zvezdichko> !aptitude
<ubotu> aptitude is another terminal-based front-end to APT, like apt-get. However, aptitude can remember the dependencies installed with a package and remove them if you uninstall. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptitudeSurvivalGuide
<Zaire> ah screw it I don't feel like messing with the extra crap at the moment lol
<dennister> well, since I can continue deleting now, and then reinstall my lamp...cya folks
<dennister> thnks!
<Zvezdichko> OK, good luclk
<Zvezdichko> :)
<clojster> hi, how can I simply hide some menu items in Kmenu?
<intelikey> kmenueditor
<intelikey> kmenuedit  that is
<Jucato> (or right-click on the K Menu and select Menu Editor...)
<clojster> well... i don't see the otion to hide menuitem in kmenuedit
<clojster> *option
<Ryan_> where should my desktop config file be
<intelikey> ~/.kde/ someplace
<Zvezdichko> hey, houston, we've had a problem here
<intelikey> who called huston ?
<Zvezdichko> Atlantis space shuttle ;)
<Zvezdichko> we can't install flash player for Konqueror
<Zvezdichko> :0
<intelikey> not even
<Jucato> !flashplugin-nonfree
<intelikey> !flash
<ubotu> flashplugin-nonfree: Macromedia Flash Player plugin installer. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 7.0.63.3ubuntu3 (dapper), package size 16 kB, installed size 136 kB (Only available for i386)
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<LKC> if i wanted to make my comp in to a big juke box for my brother to play his music in his room what would be the best program to use?
<Zvezdichko> lol, I hope this will work with conqueror
<clojster> so is there any way to actually hide menuitem and not to delete it?
<intelikey> LKC sox
<kuto> how do you open a new tab for chat connection using konversation?
<Jucato> Zvezdichko: it will
<clojster> something like checkbox "hide/show"
<Jucato> kuto: different server?
<intelikey> LKC sox is the best.
<LKC> how do i get my writing red?
<kuto> Jucato: yes
<intelikey> no question the very best, is sox
<Jucato> kuto: just connect to that other server and it will have it's own tab
<Homer> I kinda like kvirc
<Jucato> kuto: for example, freenode will have its own tab, DALnet will have its own, etc.
<Zvezdichko> Xchat has multitabbing
<Zvezdichko> :0
<intelikey> sox is IT!
<Zvezdichko> apt-get install xchat
<LKC> thx
<Jucato> Zvezdichko: so does Konversation
<Homer> or kvirc :p
<intelikey> Zvezdichko irssi has multi-tabbing
<Jucato> lol
<Homer> bitchx has multiserver
<Zvezdichko> and BitchX...
<Zvezdichko> you take the words from my mouth
<Zvezdichko> :)
<intelikey> Homer :)
<intelikey> epic
<kuto> ok got it tnx
<intelikey> LKC i didn't
<intelikey> lkc your irc client highlights when your nick is in the text
<LKC> ok thx
<Zvezdichko> !xchat-console
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xchat-console - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Zvezdichko> oh...
<intelikey> LKC and also of note.  you ask about "best"  that's just begging for a flame war.    best is subjective   they are all good apps and each 'better' at the one thing they were designed for.    but there is no 'best' blah.    cause we all have openions and they dont agree.
<LKC> well i did really ask for the best app for use as a stereo that does the job like itunes or WMP but better
<Zaire> well Im off to watch a movie and go to bed...laters
<LKC> also must be very user friendly
<Ryan_> im booting from a live cd trying to change some display setting on an installed kubuntu how do i get permission  to assess the .kde file to get to my config file
<intelikey> LKC  i wasn't just joking (although it was a joke) when i said sox is the way to play music.  but it's only a cli filter that lets you read music files to the digital sound device.  it comes with a cli frontend "play"  which togather they are very good in my openion.  but im not you.
* intelikey does play /usr/local/doc/sound/slomn.ogg
<Zvezdichko> lol, installed the flash plugin, some sites look OK, except the NASA website
<intelikey> prolly using flash8
<Homer> hasn't adobe been working on updating flash?
<LKC> intelikey is ox much like WMP or iTunes or Amarok to look at because he is very visual based so it must look nice
<LKC> *sox
<intelikey> no nothing like them at all
<intelikey> vlc is a lot more like them
<LKC> is it pleasant to look at?
<intelikey> nothing to see
<intelikey> it's cli
<Zvezdichko> as we started talking about NASA, I think about watching NASA TV through the browser. There is a realplayer plugin for firefox, but is there a plugin for konqueror...
<intelikey> !cli
<ubotu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via applications -> accessories -> terminal (gnome) or kmenu -> system -> konsole (kde). Manuals: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicCommands
<Zvezdichko> also, having problems with taking screenshots when playing a clip. the player ( whatever it is ) shows a blue screen on the screenie
<Homer> dude adobe is saying Q1 2007
<Homer> by then I think gnash will be able to play flash 9 files anyway
<LKC> yeah i was thinking vlc or amarok too start with but was wondering if there are alternatives that play all files and display them weel
<intelikey> !mplayer
<ubotu> mplayer is a media player. Enable multiverse repo and type sudo apt-get install mplayer for more info please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MPlayer  To compile it from source see:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MPlayer/Compile
<ubotu> For Codecs try !codecs Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MplayerInstallHowto for installation tips.
<intelikey> !audacity
<ubotu> audacity: A fast, cross-platform audio editor. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.2.4b-2ubuntu2 (dapper), package size 1842 kB, installed size 5460 kB
<intelikey> !vlc
<ubotu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Banshee, Beep Media Player, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine  -  See also !codecs
<intelikey> bastards
<Zvezdichko> cute tongue
<intelikey> well i cant spell illegitimate brats
<LKC> kool thx for the help will give them all a go seeing i have 80 gig to fill
<intelikey> besides when did bastard become a bad word ?
<intelikey> but if it offends you.  i'll try to refrain from using it in here.
<Zvezdichko> who were you talking to ;)
<intelikey> da fella dat commented on my comment.....   errr you.
<Zvezdichko> anyway, bastard is not a bad word, use it as you wish :)
<intelikey> then what was "<Zvezdichko> cute tongue"  all about ?
<intelikey> never mind.
<Zvezdichko> it's sounds good :)
<Zvezdichko> it*
<Ryan_> whats the root password for a live cd
<Ryan_> ubuntu
<intelikey> there isn't one
<intelikey> !sudo
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<Ryan_> how do i setr
<Ryan_> set*
<comosomos> ju?
<intelikey> if you want a root passwd on the live do   sudo passwd
<Zvezdichko> I think you can set a password with sudo passwd
<comosomos> yes you can
<Ryan_> ah....i forgot the sudo part ...thanks
<intelikey> Ryan_ why would you want a password on the live cd ?
<intelikey> sudo -i   is instant root     ubuntu is root jr.  on the live
<comosomos> i tried ones to install xgl on the live cd
<intelikey> hehhe i'm from southern US  setr  seemed normal....
<intelikey> maybe set'r
<intelikey> brang'r in here, and set'r right thar.
<LKC> how hard is Xgl/compiz to install out of 10 for a person who is comfortable with Kubuntu but not pro?
<intelikey> LKC i have no idea.   i haven't started a gui in three days  iirc.
<intelikey> and never tried to setup all that fancy stuff
<LKC> ok, well i dont think i could survive 3 days with out a GUI if i was given a choice. i could manage but i think i would go crazy
<intelikey> i thought about installing the nvidia drivers for my card one time, just so i could answer questions on that issue.  but saw so many others installing nvidia drivers i figured there would be plenty of help on that point.
<LKC> so u dont have a gui bcoz u have bo nvisia drivers?
<intelikey> LKC some like the gui some like the cli. some like them both  but they usually get over that, and become cli geeks.
<intelikey> i have a gui.  just don't use it.
<intelikey> kde runs well here.
<intelikey> if you want the pointy clicky thingy
<intelikey> i got it.
<LKC> what does the i stand for in cli?
<intelikey> interface
<intelikey> same in gui
<intelikey> !cli
<ubotu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via applications -> accessories -> terminal (gnome) or kmenu -> system -> konsole (kde). Manuals: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicCommands
<intelikey> !gui
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gui - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<intelikey> hehhe even the bot dont like gui.... lol
<LKC> if MS had its way nobody would have cli and nobody would no cl
<intelikey> if M$ had it's way there would be only one os.
<intelikey> if i had my way M$ would never make another cent... so...
<LKC> no i think linux deseves compition
<Zvezdichko> Years ago my parents tried to use linux for bisness, but ...
<Zvezdichko> do you know what happened?
<intelikey> maybe you misread me.   i din't say M$ would cease to exist.  i said they would not "sell" any more software.
<intelikey> years ago ?    linux is reletively young
<intelikey> started 1095
<Zvezdichko> I know. It was 3 years ago...
<intelikey> 1995
<intelikey> ooops
<LKC> well whats wrong with selling an OS? Novell does it with SuSE
<intelikey> i just made linux a thousand years old,  hope linus doesn't see that.
<Zvezdichko> but anyway, Linux in 2003 is old... I don't think that the situation has changed much now... because it was not because of the OS. The OS was good, we had a great office suite and wonderful programmes
<Zvezdichko> it was because of the goddamn M$ file formats
<Zvezdichko> imagine that a client comes, gives you a USB flash, and he says: There is a .doc file, I want it printed
<lupine_85> LKC: 5/10
<Zvezdichko> you open the doc file in OpenOffice, and huh! the document doesn't look OK. You have to format the page again and again
<lupine_85> that's what PDF is for :)
<Zvezdichko> we lose time, the client get innerved... and next time he won't come to our office...
<intelikey> LKC i didn't say there was anything wrong with commerce.   it's the dirty/crocked/evil business actions  that turn me against M$   besides read the  EULA  and tell me you can agree to that in all honesty.
<Zvezdichko> lupine_85, yes, that's PDF, but how to tell these people- don't use MS word and Word's file formats
<LKC> i have nvr read a EULA bcoz they are too long and i know they are full of crap but i still agree
<Isoss> Guys is there some /ubuntu/kubuntu link for available network drivers?
<Zvezdichko> as intelikey says, it's a matter of business.
<Isoss> I searched and can't find one
<mark_> hey guys
<Zvezdichko> also, there was a printer that didn't want to work with Linux.
<mark_> can you help me?
<Zvezdichko> there weren't any drivers on linuxprinting, the printer was not supported. and my parents gave up linux unfortunately :(
<mark_> my firefox keeps crashing linux
<arunkale> Hey, people
<lupine_85> Zvezdichko: tell them that, in order to ensure there aren't problems with fonts and macros, you only accept documents in PDF format. Simple :). Oh, and with turboprint, you can get ust about all printers working
<LKC> i have a linux problem with my printer too but bcoz of my gaming habits i use M$ so much it dont matter
<lupine_85> That or you call PDF the "preferred" format and set up CrossOver Office
<arunkale> hello mr werewolf
<lupine_85> helllooooooooooooooooo :)
<Zvezdichko> mark_, when is it crashing linux? directly after startup
<Zvezdichko> any significant error messages?
<mark_> no
<mark_> it does it randomly
<intelikey> Zvezdichko yeppers.  and thats just the sort of thing i mean.     anyone that buys/uses propritary hardware is paying M$ in the initial purchase and supporting the 'monopoly' that they are trying to build in the same process.      short answer don't buy propritary hardware.
<Zvezdichko> how did it install it
<mark_> but my linux will only crash when it's running
<mark_> using automatix ><
<mark_> im also running a i686 kernel
<LKC> if im upateing 2 machines with roughly the same updates is there a way to update both without having to download the updates twice?
<Zvezdichko> mark_, I won't advise you to use automatix. I installed it yesterday and it messed my sources.list and didn't set the multiverse properly
<arunkale> lupine_85: If I 'calculate' the amount of space used by my Linux partition, it says it's using 7.4GB which is impossible
<lupine_85> LKC: rsync the /var/cache/apt/archives (IIRC) directory
<intelikey> lupine_85 & Zvezdichko abiword   formating seems ok to me.  but i haven't used it much.
<arunkale> lupine_85: I think it also calculates stuff in the 'media' folder
<lupine_85> arunkale: not sure what you mean
<osh_> Is there a known bug in the flash-nonfree-package that was just distributed? I get an error while installing.
<lupine_85> if you're using du, use -x to keep it all on one FS
<lupine_85> df -h shows you per-partition usage stats anyway, though
<mark_> while i havent had the sources problem Zvezdichko, i have had it install a buggy firefox or plugins
<Zvezdichko> intelikey, I'm a little surprised that there are people in america that hate M$ much. It shouldn't be so expensive to buy Windows. In Bulgaria the standart is different, people are poor and we can't afford it
<LKC> lupine_85 plz explain in n00b talk
<arunkale> lupine_85: My Linux drive icon shows up on the desktop.. if I right click > properties, there's an option to calculate how much disc space is being used
<intelikey> LKC yes.   copy the content of /var/cache/apt/archives/   to the second box then update it
<mark_> btw did you choose cancel when it asked to restore your repos?
<Zvezdichko> or most people can't afford it ( as for me I have a licensed copy of XP home )
<intelikey> Zvezdichko there are poor in america tooo
<intelikey> the poor you have with you always.
<lupine_85> LKC: set up openssh-server on one computer. On the other computer, run rsync with the correct options to copy all of the folder /var/cache/apt/archives to the remote computer. man rsync for those
<LKC> so i copy the files then load up adept and then do what?
<lupine_85> no need to do anything else - it'll use the files automagically
<intelikey> same as you did on the other box LKC
<intelikey> LKC apt won't dl files that are already there.
<Zvezdichko> mark_, apt-get remove mozilla-firefox
<Zvezdichko> apt-get install mozilla-firefox
<Zvezdichko> try again
<Zvezdichko> hope this will work
<lupine_85> you could also set up a third computer as a just-in-time, caching repo mirror, but that's a PITA
<mark_> tried that 5 times
<mark_> im thinking about nuking its directories
* intelikey mounts /dev/hdb on /var/cache/apt/archives    thus saving all dl'd packages for future use.
<mark_> or maybe creating a new one
<lupine_85> mark_: have you tried restoring your old sources.list and then apt-get remove --purge mozilla-firefox ?
<lupine_85> (then reinstall, obviously). --purge deletes all config files for you
<mark_> ill try purge
<mark_> my old sources list is still intact
<intelikey> mark_ don't forget to always update the database after changes to sources.list
<intelikey> sudo apt-get update
<intelikey> or adept update
<intelikey> apply
<Homer> is there any packages to get java working in konq
<lupine_85> use that one, then - otherwise you could just pull in the automatix version again (I've never used it, so couldn't say for sure)
<intelikey> or what ever it is.
<LKC> firstly i cant set up a network im running the computers indepently so the therory must be able to be done with a USB key
<mark_> aww crap no it isnt
<intelikey> !java
<ubotu> To install a java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the Multiverse repository
<mark_> i told automatic not to do tha ><
<lupine_85> LKC: perfectly possible with a USB key
<Zvezdichko> OK, guys. We started talking about marketing and Linux. Do you think that If we'd had Linux as good as it is now in 1998, Windows 98 wouldn't have had a chance at all...
<lupine_85> just a bit more hassle
<kuto> how do i login as root in kubuntu using gui, i can only su - using cli
<mark_> anyone have a sources.list they wanna donate?
<lupine_85> Windows 98++ !
<intelikey> mark you only need three lines really.   i'll post them.
<intelikey> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu dapper main restricted universe multiverse
<intelikey> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu dapper-updates main restricted universe multiverse
<intelikey> deb http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu dapper-security main restricted universe multiverse
<lupine_85> no dapper-backports? ;)
<mark_> i want my backports
<intelikey> not needed.  but you can add backports
<intelikey> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu dapper-backports main restricted universe multiverse
<Zvezdichko> lupine_85, yes, windows 98... Definitely Linux nowadays is better than 98. But XP was a great step for Micro$ux, and Vista will be a leap...
<obf213> i need help with a self extracting file
<mark_> zvez, it will be a leap into a ditch
<intelikey> what flavour ?
<obf213> i cd to the directory and the typed in filename.run and it says permission denied.
<mark_> not even my brand new comp will run it
<kuto> how do i login as root in kubuntu using gui, i can only su - using cli..anyone?
<obf213> if i do cd it says it command not found?
<lupine_85> 98 is better than XP, IMO
<arunkale> How do I check how much free space I have on my partition?
<Zvezdichko> imagine using Vista in Bulgaria... most people have computers like mine - Pentium 3 800 Mhz, 40 GB hdd, 256 ram
<intelikey> obf213 chmod
<arunkale> ??
<lupine_85> df -h :)
<intelikey> or in knoqueror make it executable
<intelikey> arunkale df
<arunkale> okay
<obf213> ahh ok
<arunkale> thanks!!
<obf213> intelikey hwo do i use chmod
<obf213> chmod then the file name?
<intelikey> Zvezdichko wish i had something that big and powerful.  you should be proud of it.
* lupine_85 goes to work
<intelikey> obf213 chmod 755 file.name
<intelikey> ./file.name
<Zvezdichko> intelikey, what is your configuration
<obf213> ok
<Zvezdichko> HDD, CPU... etc
<intelikey> p1 mmx 100mhz 600mb hd 64m ram
<arunkale> I found a way to make my fonts on Kubuntu look like they do on a Mac
<LKC> what packages do i need for my wireless card and how do i config it?
<intelikey> over clocked it to 266mhz  now it seems really fast.....  to me.
<intelikey> !wifi
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<obf213> intelikey, does that make so i can use sudo or something
<Zvezdichko> 600 Mb hdd... what have you installed on this?
<obf213> or was supposed to exectute the file
<intelikey> obf213 no it makes it executable
<obf213> ahh ok thanks
<obf213> i c
<intelikey> Zvezdichko ubuntu linux and kde
<Zvezdichko> it should be over 700 IMO then
<intelikey> i have to tinker to get kde to fit.  cut a few corners yes
<arunkale> How do I change the way certain form fields show up in browsers? submit buttons, radio buttons, input fields, etc
<intelikey> no room for a swap file.  last time i checked 23m free
<Zvezdichko> I think that my Pentium 3 machine is less than 5$0
<intelikey> aaaa 22m
<marius_> nekdo, kdo rozumi cesky?
<Zvezdichko> don't worry intelikey, it's worse here
<Zvezdichko> computers in our schools are also pentium at 100 Mhz, there are een 486 DXs and Pravetzs
<arunkale> How do I change the way certain form fields show up in browsers? submit buttons, radio buttons, input fields, etc
<intelikey> Zvezdichko yes.  i'm sure the avarage is.  i was just pointing out that avarages are calculated but don't give a real sense of the normal.   i.e.    M$ gates has 9.84billion  that and one million have nothing   the avarage is over 9,000 per person....  not a good reflection of what is really happening.
<Zvezdichko> we still have a chance gates to commite a suicide before vista is released :)
<Zvezdichko> commit*
<intelikey> no.  i wouldn't wish that on him.
<obf213> im trying to opne adept aand it just seems lik eit one open, i c it in in my processess list when i open top in the terminal though
<Zvezdichko> that was a joke :)
<Zvezdichko> a bit nasty, but it's still a joke :) [I'm christian] 
<intelikey> obf213 [alt] +[tab] 
<obf213> intelikey its not open
<intelikey> wait obf213 you see the process in top  and you way it's not running ?
<intelikey> s/way/say/
<obf213> yes i c adept listed in system guard and htop
<obf213> but i dont see adept, its not opening
<intelikey> kill it
<Jucato> obf213: are you sure it's not adept_notifier that you're seeing?
<obf213> errr it just says adept in system moniter
<obf213> and adept in htop/top
<Zvezdichko> Will they ban me if I paste an imageshack link?
<Jucato> why would they? unless it's against CoC
<Zvezdichko> because it's a link
<intelikey> kill it run    sudo killall adept ; sudo dpkg --configure -a       and restart adept
<Jucato> so?
<intelikey> Zvezdichko post it.
<Jucato> as long as it is not offensive there's no reason for you to be banned
<intelikey> if they dont like it they may.... but not just for one spam
<obf213> intelikey thanks it opened now
* intelikey passes Jucato the cookie jar.   one of those is yours.
<arunkale> How do I change the way certain form fields show up in browsers? submit buttons, radio buttons, input fields, etc
<Jucato> intelikey: thanks!!
<obf213> my computer is just hanging when it gets to preparing
<obf213> a pacakage in adpet
<Zvezdichko> http://img177.imageshack.us/img177/3442/snapshot7pd0.jpg
<Zvezdichko> that's my desktop
<Jucato> see that wasn't so bad? :P
<intelikey> obf213 note the package name    close adept   and in the konsole enter   sudo apt-get inatall <that package name>       watch for error messages
<Zvezdichko> Jucato, It's good... maybe I should try some karambas but they're too heavy  :)
<Jucato> wb intelikey
<intelikey> and the daily modem reset kicks in.
<intelikey> ty
<Zvezdichko> wubs
<Zvezdichko> did you see my screenie
<Zvezdichko> :P
<LKC> i finally found a project to make a driver for my wirless http://linux-bcom4301.sourceforge.net/ can anybody help me find where to download it?
<intelikey> saw the url
* Zvezdichko ... hit the ankle ooooooooohhhhh hurts
<intelikey> Jucato did the fellow get my message about  adept/apt-get ?
<Jucato> nope. he left before you even typed the message
<arunkale> hey Jucato
<intelikey> ah well.   autocompleeted the nick...  didn't notice an exit message.
<Jucato> arunkale: hi
<arunkale> Jucato: How do I change the way certain form fields show up in browsers? submit buttons, radio buttons, input fields, etc
<Jucato> arunkale: er... sorry I don't know
<intelikey> arunkale just so you know i wasn't ignoring you.   i don't know either.
<arunkale> yeah, i got it :)
<arunkale> thanks
<arunkale> i think i should just get a better theme
<Zvezdichko> intelikey, modem? what kind of ISP is that
<intelikey> changing the theme might change the things you are wanting to change,   but i kinda doubt it.
<BTJustice> I am running the latest version of Kubuntu on Live CD.  I take it I cannot access my Windows hard drives for that reason?
<intelikey> Zvezdichko  dialup   the only other option is satalite.   no wireless or hs wires here.  too rural
<intelikey> BTJustice mount it.
<BTJustice> I can do that with Live CD?
<Zvezdichko> that's kinda strange. we are talking about Houston, TX...
<BTJustice> I click on System Menu > Storage and the hard drives are lsited.
<BTJustice> But they still have ot be mounted?
<intelikey> sudo mount /dev/hda1 /media/something -o umask=0
<Zvezdichko> better place that line into /etc/fstab
<BTJustice> mount: can't find /dev/hda1 in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<intelikey> Zvezdichko i don't live within 1000k of houston tx
<intelikey> hda1 was a guess.    sudo fdisk -l    should help you find it.
<BTJustice> oh wait... its formatted NTFS.
<BTJustice> No, I right-clicked on it and left-clicked on MOUNT
<BTJustice> that is the message that pops up
<Zvezdichko> in pleven ( the small  town I live, no skyscrapers, etc ) there are only two ISPs - OptiSprint ( Optical) and Eurocom ( Cable internet + cable modem )
<obf213> i was trying to install a packaage and it kept hanging when it got to the installing part, so i ran it in console and i got this error message
<Zvezdichko> BTJustice, see my /etc/fstab
<Zvezdichko> /dev/hda5       /               ext3    defaults,errors=remount-ro 0       1
<Zvezdichko> /dev/hda1       /media/hda1     ntfs    defaults,nls=utf8,umask=007,gid=46 0       1
<Zvezdichko> /dev/hda2       /media/hda2     ntfs    defaults,nls=utf8,umask=007,gid=46 0       1
<Zvezdichko> /dev/hda6       none            swap    sw              0       0
<Zvezdichko> /dev/hdd        /media/cdrom0   udf,iso9660 user,noauto     0       0
<Zvezdichko> /dev/fd0        /media/floppy0  auto    rw,user,noauto  0       0
<obf213> Errors were encountered while processing:
<obf213>  /var/cache/apt/archives/postfix_2.2.10-1ubuntu0.1_i386.deb
<Jucato> Zvezdichko: don't flood please
<Jucato> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<obf213> what does it mean if there is error with postifx?
<Zvezdichko> Jucato, I'm sorry. In Xchat it looked like one line ..
<BTJustice> I don;t see it
<Jucato> Zvezdichko: he's on a live CD remember
<obf213> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1) what does this mean
<intelikey> it's the little symbol that i cant print for obvious reasons   its an psy over a little T    that tells the irc server to \n (new line)   Zvezdichko    that's why it flooded
<obf213> intelikey i get an error with postfix
<Zvezdichko> I jumped on the page Jucato printed ( pastebin )
<BTJustice> I guess I can;t mount any hard dirves since I am running Kubuntu off the Live CD.  It isn;t installed on my computer.
<Jucato> obf213: you were trying to install postfix?
<intelikey> obf213 i do too
<obf213> i was trying to install lsb
<intelikey> what error ?
<intelikey> obf213 i need the error.  not the dpkg error the one from the setup scripts that cause the dpkg error  look above it
<obf213> it says postfix is not going to be installed
<obf213> it says Depends: postfix but is nto going to be installed or mail-transport-agent
<intelikey> look a little higher
<visik7> anyone got problems with flashplugin from backports ?
<obf213> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<visik7> obf213: ok I'm not alone
<intelikey> or we can cludge around in the dark.    obf213 try this    sudo apt-get install -f 2| less
<obf213> alrigtht
<BTJustice> I guess I can't mount any hard drives since I am running Kubuntu off the Live CD.  It isn't installed on my computer.
<intelikey> BTJustice i told you how to mount them.
<intelikey> man mount
<Jucato> BTJustice: yes you can, you just need to 1) create a mount point for it and 2) mount it manually
<BTJustice> Uhg... command line...
<Jucato> BTJustice: I never said anything about a command line :P
<BTJustice> intelikey did
<Jucato> BTJustice: System Settings > Disks & Filesystem if you want a GUI
<intelikey> BTJustice if you just want to whine about a gui app not functioning to your specs.   i know how to /ignore blah all
<BTJustice> man mount
<BTJustice> in terminal
<BTJustice> Why can;t I do it in KDE by going to System > Storage and right-clicking on the drive then left-clicking on mount?
<obf213> intelikey thanks
<intelikey> obf213 so now every thing working ?
<obf213> yes
<Jucato> BTJustice: because there's not mount point for your Windows partition so you can't just right-click
<intelikey> obf213 i was kinda waiting for the error message....    :)
<BTJustice> ok
<obf213> i dunno eveyrthing just worked
<obf213> the self install program just ran and it worked
<intelikey> ok that's all you wanted.
<intelikey> and i can make my own error messages to read   lol
<BTJustice> sudo mount /dev/hda /mnt/BACKUP
<BTJustice> ???
<intelikey> BTJustice no hda is the whole hd.
<intelikey> you want the ntfs partition
<BTJustice> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo mount /dev/hda1 /mnt/BACKUP
<BTJustice> mount: mount point /mnt/BACKUP does not exist
<intelikey> hda1 or hda2 probably
<BTJustice> ntfs yes
<intelikey> and make the dir.
<intelikey> sudo mkdir /mnt ;sudo mkdir /mnt/BACKUP
<intelikey> also add a umask to that mount command
<intelikey> sudo mount /dev/hda1 /mnt/BACKUP -o umask=0
<arunkale> How do I get Frostwire for Kubuntu?
<intelikey> or your user (ubuntu) wont be able to access it
<intelikey> !frostwire
<ubotu> frostwire is a totally open source version of Limewire.  For installation help, please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FrostWire
<BTJustice> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo mkdir /mnt ;sudo mkdir /mnt/BACKUP
<BTJustice> mkdir: cannot create directory `/mnt': File exists
<BTJustice> I can;t right-click and make a folder?
<intelikey> it made the folder
<Jucato> BTJustice: no, enter the commands one at a time
<intelikey> no error means no error
<Jucato> err... intelikey /mnt already exists by default
<intelikey>  /mnt was there but /mnt/backup wasnt
<BTJustice> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo mkdir /mnt
<BTJustice> mkdir: cannot create directory `/mnt': File exists
<BTJustice> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo mkdir /mnt/BACKUP
<BTJustice> mkdir: cannot create directory `/mnt/BACKUP': File exists
<BTJustice> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$
<intelikey> now he gets two errors
<intelikey> :)
<intelikey> see
<Jucato> rawr
<BTJustice> But it made them though it said they already existed???
<intelikey> no it made them the first time
<mel_> hi guys, can I get some with something really quick?
<Jucato> if you asked your question really quick, maybe we can try :)
<intelikey> you can repete the command from now on and it will error every time.  but if you remove the folders and run it it will make them again.  (the first time)
<BTJustice> ah
<BTJustice> ok got it mounted
<BTJustice> but it won;t let me copy any files from it to a folder i made on Kubuntu
<mel_> lol, im trying to get winetools to work, but it keeps asking me if im running under X11 with GTK+ installed
<intelikey> how did you make the folder   and  note that ubuntu is running in ram.   unless you mount a disk you are copying to ram.
<intelikey> and did you add the umask i told you to ?
<BTJustice> sudo mkdir /TEMP
<BTJustice> yes I did it like you said
<intelikey> there's the answer.  root owns TEMP
<intelikey> chown
<intelikey> man chown
<arunkale> that sounds like a chinese soup
<arunkale> heh
<BTJustice> Linux still has all these commands you have ot do in terminal I see, lol.
<Jucato> mel_: I don't think winetools work very well
<BTJustice> I am just trying ot get my wireless card to work with ndiswrapper
<Jucato> BTJustice: it's because the person giving you the instructions want to give you direct and faster instructions
<intelikey> or sudo chown `whoami`:`groups | cut -d' ' -f1` /TEMP
<BTJustice> I have no idea who I am since I am running Live.
<mel_> ohh
<mel_> this is my first time trying it out as well as today being my first day using ubuntu
<intelikey> BTJustice just cp /paste that whole line. linux knows who you are.    and "<BTJustice> Linux still has all these commands you have ot do in terminal..."  not so  you could have made the dir in your user's home with the gui and it would have been accessable.
<mel_> do guys like wine at all?
<intelikey> i haven't had any wine in a long time...
<Jucato> mel_: just use wine. winetools don't work with wine afaik
<mel_> do know of a good tutorial for it
<Jucato> at least not anymore from what I've heard...
<intelikey> Jucato how can we get the bot to script this for us  ___sudo chown `whoami`:`groups | cut -d' ' -f1` $DIR ___   ???
<Jucato> intelikey: hm.. we don't
<intelikey> oh well it was just a thought.
<intelikey> :)
<Jucato> :p
<BTJustice> well shoot, this ndiswrapper page said my xp driver would work for my card but it doesn't.  damnit!
<Jucato> mel_: well, you could simply just install Wine from our repositories or use winehq's own repository. but since this is your first day to use Linux, I would suggest you try to get familiar with Kubuntu first before diving into slightly more complicated stuff
<intelikey> don't you have to kill x to change the driver
<BTJustice> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/Ndiswrapper
<BTJustice> I have followed those instructions
<intelikey> oh that's on wifi.  i was thinking ati vidio...   duh...
<BTJustice> It appears to be much easier to have hardware Kubuntu already automatically supports.
<visik7> flash isn't installable anymore
<Jucato> visik7: what?
<intelikey> yes non-propritary hardware is the answer.
<BTJustice> lol
<visik7> Jucato:
<Jucato> intelikey: like?
<mel_> yeah, im used gentoo for a while so Im used to things being complicated, lol
<BTJustice> I have a TrendNET TEW-423PI wireless card which has the Marvel chipset.
<intelikey> my real modem ?
<Jucato> mel_: ok, I thought you meant it was your first time on Linux :)
<intelikey> </shrugs>
* Jucato still waits for an open source video card w/ 3d acceleration...
<BTJustice> 0000:00:0a.0 Ethernet controller: Marvell Technology Group Ltd. 88w8335 [Libertas]  802.11b/g Wireless (rev 03)
<BTJustice> So it already sees it but won;t use it.
<arunkale> umm.. in some web pages.. light grey looks like light pink.. how do i fix this?
<intelikey> Jucato 3d you may never find.  but there are some good cards that open source drivers work well with.
<Jucato> intelikey: but then, we do need the 3D :P
<Jucato> or at least I do
<intelikey> need !   bah.
<intelikey> want != need
<Jucato> games = need = 3d acceleration :P
<intelikey> want > need   sometimes, but that's a different philo
<Jucato> 3d graphics/blender = need = 3d acceleration
<intelikey> philo' sophia'  knowledge, the love of.
<intelikey> death of many.
<Jucato> course of mine :P
<arunkale> anyone?
<intelikey> shared, i'm sure
<mel_> <jucato> i may as well be, lol
<intelikey> arunkale unless setting the hue in the gui will help.  i have no clue.
<BTJustice> Thanks for the help guys.
<intelikey> kde may be rendering to much enhancement to the opique
<arunkale> intelikey: how do i do that?
<intelikey> arunkale kcontorl
<intelikey> kcontrol   even
<arunkale> ??
<arunkale> i'm in system settings
<intelikey> ah it's some where in there.  don't make me start a gui just to hunt for it.
<arunkale> haha
<intelikey> eeek  i need a kernel face lift.  sound is hosed.
<kaffeine> any one lirc spesialists  what mean ./config.cache dialog not found ! after  when i run ./configure in lirc source version 0.8.0
<intelikey> dialog is an app for convercing with the terminal
<KnoKno> please help! How can I set up internet?
<intelikey> sudo apt-get install dialog
<intelikey> KnoKno can you be more vague ?
<KnoKno> my eng is very bad :D
<KnoKno> sorry
<Jucato> intelikey: I can :)
<intelikey> Jucato you can help KnoKno ?
<Jucato> intelikey: no, I can be more vague :P
<intelikey> !network
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about network - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<intelikey> !wifi
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
* Jucato is not the person to ask about internet and networking...
<Jucato> KnoKno: what language do you speak?
<intelikey> yes you are.  i'm network illiterate.
<KnoKno> latvian :)
<Jucato> ooh...
* Jucato searches if there's a kubuntu-latvian-channel...
<Jucato> intelikey: you? illiterate? that's highly unintelikely
<intelikey> well would you at least beleave a high school drop out ?
<Jucato> no
<intelikey> actually i am.
<Jucato> not even for one second
<Jucato> a millisecond perhaps...
<intelikey> i dropped out in the middle of the twelvth grade.
<Jucato> anyway, going back to the topic?
<intelikey> january 5 or 6     1983
<Jucato> hm.. that was months away from the day I was born :P
<kaffeine> intelikey  u know what driver i need to select for technisat airstar 2 dig- tv card
<KnoKno`> I need to know where I can specify DNS servers
<intelikey> i thought of that when you revealed you starting time stamp.... :)
<CroX> Is there any good FTP client with gui that's standard in KDE?
<CroX> Can't find any
<Jucato> CroX: Konqueror
<Jucato> KnoKno: maybe in System Settings > Network Connections ?
<CroX> Jucato: Thanks
<devilx> hi, I've got a question about Kubuntu in use with kickstart. I have the problem, that Kubuntu (everytime I kickstart it) wants to use security.ubuntu.com as security-updates mirror. In fact, this won't work on the network I'm on, since there is no direct connection to outside hosts, only via squid. Is there a possibillity to change kubuntu's security updates source?
<intelikey> kaffeine sorry no.  i have no idea.   if google can't help   there is always  #buntu  and  ##linux
<intelikey> you can ask in them
<kaffeine> ok thanks
<intelikey> CroX konqueror is as good as it gets.
<KnoKno`> there I only see IP, Subnet & gateway fields
<CroX> intelikey: Hrm.. Maybe Filezilla is available
<intelikey> devilx yes there is.  and you can proxie the connection also    but i don't know enough to even get you confused real well.
<Jucato> CroX: you said standard in KDE..
<CroX> Jucato: Yeah, I know. And since Konqueror doesn't cut it for me, I'm going outside that. :P
<intelikey> CroX apt-cache search ftp | less
<CroX> intelikey: Thanks, I'll look around
<intelikey> gftp is standard in ubuntu  also.
<intelikey> i like ncftp
<KnoKno`> Ok, I try to find out my problem in kubuntu forums
<intelikey> but it's not gui
<arunkale> FTP in konqueror is brilliant
<arunkale> it works superfast for me
<CroX> kftpgrabber looks nice
<Jucato> CroX: in what way does Konquero not cut it for you?
<CroX> Jucato: For starters, I want two browserwindows
<abattoir> hmmm...
<CroX> Jucato: Chances are, ofcourse, that I'm neglecting features I don't know of
<Jucato> CroX: you can open 2 instances of Konqueror
<abattoir> How do i always manage to come when there are debates about browsers? :P
<arunkale> haha
<visik7> flash is broken
<abattoir> CroX: click at the bottom(status bar)->Split view(horizontal/vertical)
<intelikey> CroX sounds like you might like gentoo
<Jucato> abattoir: it's not a browser debate
<Jucato> it's an FTP client debate :P
<intelikey> not the distro.   the app.
<blackflag> hello all :)
<abattoir> CroX: does konqueror now have 2 'browserindows' ?
<CroX> Also, I like an easily manageble session handler. So I can setup multiple FTP accounts and quickly connect to them
<arunkale> when i'm working with files.. these green 'temp' icons show up.. but they're still thre even after i save and close the file
<CroX> abattoir: I'll check
<abattoir> unless you meant something else
<CroX> abattoir: That's nice
<intelikey> arunkale backup files ?   like    blah~
<blackflag> I want to install software from edgy. I did an entry in sources.list but now I dont know how to get a package from edgy. How can I install a package from edgy? can someone help?
<abattoir> CroX: that works almost anywhere, so you can browse 2 different sites, or one site, and use ftp in the other, or ssh or bleh, i'm too tired to explain everything :P
<arunkale> yeah
<arunkale> with the tilde
<Jucato> blackflag: are you running Dapper or Edgy?
<blackflag> Im running dapper
<CroX> abattoir: Heh, I get the idea
<CroX> abattoir: And thanks, that's a nice feature
<Jucato> blackflag: it's not good to mix repos from Edgy
<abattoir> CroX: :), thank the Konq. hackers
<blackflag> why? I thought the software is stable enough
<intelikey> blackflag oh you want to break your system.... i'm an expert at this. i'll help.    you do "sudo apt-get update "  to activate the new repo and  then  "sudo apt-get install <name of the app> "   to install it.   and when it breaks we'll have fun fixing it.  :)
<blackflag> ?
<arunkale> Also, how do I change to 'list view' instead of 'thumbnail view'
<zorglu_> q. i have 2 package .deb on my local disk, but they have dependency on the usual ubuntu repository, i tried apt-get install mypackage.deb to install automatically all the dependancies but it does not get them, is there a way to get all the dependancies automatically ?
<blackflag> okay
<Jucato> blackflag: Dapper's software, but Edgy is still under development
<abattoir> arunkale: in konqueror?
<blackflag> but I need a bacula 1.38 on my systems so I can backup to dvd
<blackflag> and dapper comes with 1.36
<blackflag> what is the best way to get bacula 1.38 on dapper?
<arunkale> abattoir: yes
<intelikey> blackflag but !   if you don't want to break things  stick with one release version.   you can upgrade to edgy if you like   change all 'dapper' to 'edgy' in your sources.list and do  "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade "
<abattoir> arunkale: View->View Mode->...
<intelikey> that's the better way ^
<arunkale> thanks!!
<arunkale> i got fonts to render exactly like they do on os x
<blackflag> hmmm.. but a totaly upgrade when I only need actually software?
<arunkale> everything looks so awesome now
<zorglu_> !pcf
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pcf - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<blackflag> Should I compile bacula 1.38 by myself?
<intelikey> blackflag if you only install one edgy package you will start a dependancy chain reaction that will confuse the 'fomas' out of your package manager.
<intelikey> yes you can compile it.
<blackflag> okay, so I better does it not this way
<Jucato> blackflag: you could also try if they have a .deb package available? at least one that won't cause problems on Dapper
<intelikey> install build-essential    grab the tarball and build.
<blackflag> there are some deb`s on edgy homepage
<Jucato> blackflag: oh don't use those...
<intelikey> Jucato the version on dapper is 1.36   i just checked.
<blackflag> okay, I see
<TehKewl1> how do I map keyboard shortcuts?
<blackflag> but when I compile 1.38 I dont have same problems with dependcies?
<Jucato> TehKewl1: System Settings > Regional & Accessibility > Keyboard shortcuts
<intelikey> TehKewl1 console ?  loadkeys           gui ?   kde has a key mapper
<TehKewl1> thanx, it was easier in ubuntu breezy :D
<TehKewl1> woah wait, how do I map volume up and down
<intelikey> blackflag no, you avoid the dependancy problems,  as long as you don't remove the compiled software and something else later installed depending on it.
<blackflag> ahh, okay
<intelikey> but you "may" find compilation problems....   there is no perfect answer.  at least not within the paramaters you have set.
<TehKewl1> is there an action for volume up and down?
<blackflag> So I go trying my luck with compiling!
<intelikey> so good luck with it and if things error out.  come ask.  and bring the error message.
<intelikey> !b-e
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<arunkale> How do I get frostwire for kubuntu
<blackflag> thanks , so far!
<Jucato> !frostwire
<ubotu> frostwire is a totally open source version of Limewire.  For installation help, please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FrostWire
<intelikey> dont forget that ^ blackflag
<arunkale> okay.. thanks
<intelikey> blackflag https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware
<Jucato> TehKewl1: it's in one of those tabs... not sure which one...
<arunkale> Btw, Konqueror is super fast as far as FTP goes.. I can transfer files like I do on my local hard drive.. it's that fast!
<TheFuzzball> who knows how to install XFCE on kubuntu as a secondary enviroment?
<intelikey> TheFuzzball sudo apt-get install xfce4
<Jucato> TheFuzzball: sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude install xubuntu-desktop
<intelikey> does he want all the xubuntu stuff ???
<Jucato> oh well :)
<intelikey> :)
<TheFuzzball> thanks
<Jucato> if he doesn't: sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude install xfce
<intelikey> 4
<Jucato> err right
<_thomas_> how do I get tv out in gnome?
* Jucato is quite distracted...
<blackflag> is there a good place where I can find prebuild packages?
<_thomas_> I know it works, I just forgot where the button to enable it is... anyone?
<intelikey> blackflag the repos.   but again if you install a .deb that wasnt made for the system you are running  'deps catastrophy'
<silensius> how a user can mount a usb disk in kubuntu
<blackflag> hmm.. is it easy to create own debs?
<intelikey> sudo mount /dev/sda /media/something
<intelikey> blackflag there are many howto's on that
<blackflag> okay
<buz> anyone seeing issues with flashplayer when updating dapper?
<blackflag> Okay I ll try compile bacula 1.38-11
<arunkale> opera renders pages badly on my pc... especially pages with flash
<abattoir> buz: what does it say? any errors?
<buz> http://pastebin.ca/177264
<intelikey> hehhe i know a fix for that update-rc.d error.  although the *bunbu folks wont like me saying it.    echo /bin/true | sudo tee /usr/sbin/update-rc.d         you might want to backup the existing one first... assuming you will want to undo that.
<buz> should i file a bug report?
<intelikey> prolly
<arunkale> how do i fix flash in opera
<arunkale> By the way, where are the 'temporary files' stored?
<intelikey> /tmp
<intelikey> arunkale which 'temporary files' ?
<intelikey> could actually be /var/cache/  you are asking about
<arunkale> I mean what is the linux equivalent of the 'temp' folder in windows? where the temp files from applications and browsers saved
<arunkale> is there such a thing?
<buz>  /tmp
<arunkale> okay, cool
<arunkale> and it's emptied automatically?
<buz> upon reboot, yes
<arunkale> brilliant
<arunkale> :)
<intelikey> arunkale browsers generally use ~/.<browser.specific>/cache
<intelikey> and it's not emptied on reboot  :)
<blackflag> Can I install bacula 1.38 via backports?
<intelikey> should i look and see what you are wanting to hide  >:] 
<intelikey> possably ossably ossably...
<intelikey> now, whether to build a 2.4 or a 2.6 kernel....   i think i can make the 2.4 smaller.  but i'm not sure about the scsi support; will my burner work........
<intelikey> about 800k smaller even.
<Zvezdichko> oh
<Zvezdichko> ...
<intelikey> maybe i could just make the modules for the kernel i'm running.....    i have to use modules tho.  it's a stand alone kernel.
<intelikey> have/hate
<Jazon> hi guys
<Jazon> what is a zombie in top ?
<intelikey> Jazon
<Jazon> intelikey:
<intelikey> means there is no process but a place holder is still there
<intelikey> when the parent is killed it will vanish
<intelikey> pstree
<arunkale> opera is magically working better than firefox :=
<arunkale> :\
<flaccid_> it usually does
<intelikey> so i hear.
<flaccid_> tabs in firefox can be slow
<flaccid_> in comparison
* Jucato doesn't know why he never fell in love with Opera...
<flaccid_> on linux
<flaccid_> if ur on kde
<flaccid_> coz opera is qt
<Jucato> heh
<Jucato> despite it being Qt, I still didn't fall for it..
<flaccid_> i can't find anything better anyway...
<Zvezdi`go`nqma> re
<Jucato> now if only Opera open sourced it's rendering engine...
<intelikey> don't forget to ldconfig    <-- note to self.
<flaccid_> what would you do with it, Jucato?
<Jucato> I'll use Opera :P
<Jucato> nah.. still like Konqueror... EXCEPT in some things... :(
<flaccid_> i use opera mail
<flaccid_> v good
<Jucato> I use kmail :)
<flaccid_> i like it integrated with browser
<flaccid_> more powerful
<Zvezdichko> Jucato, what do you think that the best browser is
<Jucato> I like my mail and feeds separate from the browser :P
<intelikey> make[1] : Entering directory `/usr/local/src/kernel-source-2.4.27/scripts/lxdialog'
<intelikey>  /usr/bin/ld: cannot find -lncurses
<flaccid_> its still abstracted in opera
<intelikey> make[1] : *** [ncurses]  Error 1
<flaccid_> rss to your inbox
<Jucato> honestly, when it comes to rendering, I have to admit it's Firefox... but Konqueror is still the best for me...
<intelikey> what am i mising in that error text ?   ncurses-bin and -base are newest
<serishema> i'm trying to set up mod_mono with apache and i've followed the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ModMono but i just cannot get it to work. I always get "internal server error 500" from an application that works with IIS on windows
<Jucato> flaccid_: web browser, e-mail client, and feed reader: 3 things I don't want to be mixed... (that's why I don't like Thunderbird)
<Zvezdichko> Konqueror is good, but I use firefox
<Jucato> intelikey: something that installs "ld"?
<Zvezdichko> I've red somewhere that there's a browser for Emacs, any idea what was the name?
<arunkale> what happens when i cancel the download when updates are in progress?
<intelikey> Jucato ?
<flaccid_> fair enough
<Jucato> intelikey: err.. nvm...
<intelikey>  ld --version
<intelikey> GNU ld version 2.16.91 20060118 Debian GNU/Linux
* arunkale likes Firefox more than Opera as well
<Jucato> if only KDE  improved KHTML to match Gecko (or if Apple helped as they should), maybe Konqueror would be one of those up there...
<flaccid_> i think khtml is pretty close
<flaccid_> just a little behind opera
<flaccid_> i find firefox worse in some cases css wise than konqueror
<Jucato> flaccid_: in terms of rendering: Firefox > Opera > KHTML...
<intelikey> some one know why this might happen ?   http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/d24078
<flaccid_> opera, khtml, firefox imho
* arunkale agrees with Jucato
<serishema> intelikey i'm guessing that ncurses is infact installed even though it says it's not?
<flaccid_> wikipedia shows similar
<Jucato> flaccid_: well, javascript and css
<intelikey> ncurses-bin is already the newest version   &&   ncurses-base is already the newest version.
<flaccid_> the head dude of opera is the dude who created css
<intelikey> serishema is there another ncurses package i might need ?
<serishema> ncurses-dev if there is such a thing
<flaccid_> well 1 of the founders or whatever, not sure what he is atm
<Jucato> flaccid_: well, I've only recently felt the pain of KHTML''s inadequacy when it comes to Rich Text Editors of blogs and most of Google's web services...
<intelikey> doesn't seem to be any  ncurses-dev
<serishema> no there doesn't.
<flaccid_> Jucato: rich text editors? you mean wysiwyg ?
<thoreauputic> !libncurses5-dev
<ubotu> libncurses5-dev: Developer's libraries and docs for ncurses. In component main, is optional. Version 5.5-1ubuntu3 (dapper), package size 1276 kB, installed size 5904 kB
<Jucato> flaccid_: yes
<thoreauputic> :)
<intelikey> thoreauputic do i need that ?
<flaccid_> thats more likely proprietery javascript
<intelikey> some one know why this might happen ?   http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/d24078
<thoreauputic> intelikey: no idea - what are you doing? Compiling something?
<intelikey> thoreauputic ^
<flaccid_> google does not use ecmascript 262
<Jucato> flaccid_: well, some CSS don't render properly on Konqueror, too
<flaccid_> yeah some css is wrong in all browers
<Jucato> flaccid_: js or css, the problem is that it's barely usable...
<flaccid_> IE just being the icing
<thoreauputic> intelikey: yes, you need it :)
<intelikey> ok.
<silensius> et comment
<flaccid_> Jucato: need to check if javascript or jscript prop. methods are being used and if the js is valid according to ecmascript 262
<serishema> it's looking like i'm going to have to install windows dual boot just for asp .net development
<serishema> i'
<flaccid_> using standards khtml comes ahead of firefox slightly
<serishema> i suppose i could try compiling apache and mod_mono from source in the hope that will actually work
<intelikey> thoreauputic that was indeed it.    why does the error point to ncurses not libncurses5-dev  ???
<Jucato> flaccid_: yes... but what good are "standards" if no one uses (or enforces) them...
<intelikey> but thanks anyway.
<flaccid_> Jucato: besides IE, all three vendors are working on patches the holes of css and standard javascript support
<thoreauputic> intelikey: in 99% of cases, in Debian distros these errors refer to lib* - dev
<thoreauputic> intelikey: other distros use different naming schems
<thoreauputic> *schemes
<Jucato> flaccid_: well I hope so... I hate to have to switch back and forth from Konqueror to Firefox just so that I could use blogs etc
<flaccid_> remember most sites are still invalid
<thoreauputic> intelikey: but looks like you are compiling a kernel - the hard way? have you read the kernel howtos on the wiki ?
<Jucato> yes, Google being one of them... yet Google's services are so...
<flaccid_> wikipedia does comparison of all those major browsers
<Jucato> of course, part of the problem lies with Google...
<thoreauputic> intelikey: why do you need 2.4.27 by the way?
<flaccid_> google does not code the client side to sites to web standards
<Jucato> ...
<intelikey> thoreauputic i haven't read on the wiki, no.   i have built this kernel before so it shouldn't be a problem.   i use 2.4 because i'm building a stand alone bootable from a dos disk with loadlin   and size is far more important than suppore for things this particular hardware doesn't have  :)
<intelikey> again thanks for the heads up on that one thoreauputic
<thoreauputic> intelikey: OK - you're welcome ( and that makes sense )
<intelikey> actually the running kernel is the 2.4.27   i just needed to add a sound card
<intelikey> seeing there are no modules.  and i changed cards.
<intelikey> and 'yes i know i could make the modules.'   :)
<cox377> Like the live kubuntu CD that you can download is it possible to create a boot cd of my current installation, so i can boot into another computer with all my current settings etc saved on the CD so it's not a default boot like with the cd thats downloadable off the internet?
<ps> has anyone here got ssh-askpass working at login to add your ssh key into the ssh-agent
<intelikey> cox377 it is possable. yes.  but your installed kubuntu won't fit on a cd.
<hettar> Has anyone managed to get edgy knot 3 to install with an ATI card ? I just get a black screen once X starts
<intelikey> hettar drop to a console and  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<cox377> intelikey: Ummmmm... could it be done onto a dvd then? is it possible, when creating this CD/DVD to select the things u want?
<hettar> this is before I even get to the stage of installing it though
<hettar> this is when the live CD is booting
<intelikey> cox377 yes it's possable.  have a look at some knoppix howtos
<cox377> intelikey: is that the app that is used to do it?
<intelikey> hettar oh yeah....  ah boot with vga=781 maybe ?
<hettar> hmm ok I'll give that a try
<intelikey> errr 771
<hettar> k thanks
<intelikey> idk.  hit the f1 key and read
<intelikey> cox377 that's the techknowledgy used
<hettar> hmm actually I have tried different vga modes. the screen only goes black once X starts.
<cox377> intelikey: ok cheers, looking now.. thanks
<intelikey> knoppix is not an app but a distro  and the first to build a good working live CD
<cox377> intelikey: so do i need that installed to create a live CD?
<kyano> hi all
<arunkale> if i use opera, i cant use the google talk that comes inbuilt with gmail.. is there any way to fix this?
<intelikey> hettar acpi=0   not sure it will work.    i know the issue you are trying to describe.  but if  vga=  and possably  noacpi or acpi=   don't fix it.   i have no help.
<intelikey> cox377 no you need to read up on how knoppix works and how the live cd is made.
<cox377> Ahh ok.. chees
<hettar> Ok I'll give the acpi ones a try. although I haven't had acpi issues before.
<intelikey> cheese to you too
<Jucato> lol
<intelikey> Jucato i'll be away for a bit building a kernel.  if these guys come back see what you can do,  k
<Zvezdichko> back
<Jucato> intelikey: I'll be going away in a bit, too
<intelikey> figures.
<cpk2> oh noes!
<cpk2> =P
<Jucato> I need/want to boot back into Linux :)
<intelikey> go
<cpk2> intelikey, Jucato: do you guys ever sleep?
<Jucato> hold on. I'm enjoying messing with XP
<Jucato> :P
<cpk2> =)
* intelikey thinks that might be a need......
<Jucato> cpk2: of course I do. but it's barely 7pm here :P
<intelikey> cpk2 while you are not here
<cpk2> i have some awkward sleeping patterns though... hrmm
<intelikey> normal is.......  me. it's the rest of the world that's crazy.
<cpk2> ah, of course!
<intelikey> all of ya.  you hear me ?    you are all insane.  i'm the only one sane in the whole world.....
<Jucato> <intelikey> normal is.......  me. it's the rest of the world that's crazy <-- that's the best sign of psychosis :P
<intelikey> well anyway...
<Jucato> ok, signing off now :)
<intelikey> signs and wonders is my specality
<Jucato> bye!!!
<MDCore> How do I modify the styles in kopete ?
<intelikey> visiting the local mental institution.   i asked the dirrector, what the criteria was, for judging mentel health?    he replied "we give new guests a spoon and a bucket and ask them to empty a bath tub."
<intelikey> i said "ah the sane people use the bucket."
<intelikey> to which he replied " no they pull the plug.   please come with me."
<SillyZ> mornin
<Zvezdichko> o/
<intelikey> what's optamum size for ramdisks on older systems ?  4m ?  2m ?   16m ?     anyone know ?
<intelikey> optimum maybe
<cpk2> hmm, how old intelikey?
<intelikey> oh 10 years
<cpk2> i would say 4-16?
<cpk2> 32 at the biggest possibly
<intelikey> no reason not to use 4m then
<cpk2> is that for your swap partition?
<cox377> intelikey: I've found this site, it's for ubuntu and now kubuntu, would there be a difference with something like this? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization/6%2e06
<cox377> not*
<intelikey> swap ?   who said anything about swap ?     no it's ramdisk size in the kernel
<jackle> Hi everyone
<intelikey> cox377 probably not.  the level at which the live CD is built is below the wm or even the xserver
<cox377> intelikey: so in theory i could follow those instructions
<intelikey> only thing there may be some gnome specific apps that they mention using in editing and copying files... you can inturpret
<cox377> intelikey: yeh that's oit, i shall just follow and see what happens
<cox377> intelikey: cheers for your help
<cpk2> intelikey: why not use ramdisk as a module?
<intelikey> i.e. gedit == kwrite    or nautilus == konqueror     synaptic == adept   kind of thing cox377
<intelikey> cpk2 :)
<cox377> intelikey: cheer
<jackle> I've done something terrible wrong with my X renderring. Maybe I installed some weird font package but my renderring is SLOOOOOW. Slow as in: If I hover my mouse over the window titles in the taskbar.. the window titles get highllited long after I've had my mouse over it. If I compile a app, the compile text scroll slowly over the screen (you can see the screen getting refreshed). I've got the nvidia driver installed.
<jackle> Anyone any ideas?
<cpk2> intelikey: just saying, if you compile into the kernel you are stuck with 4m, with a module you can change it if you want to
<intelikey> cpk2 you must not have been here for the discussion,   there wont be any modules.  it's a stand alone kernel.
<cpk2> intelikey: sorry i missed the debate =P
<intelikey> np
<intelikey> jackle i'd say you hosed something.   run top and see if something has cpu at 100%
<jackle> intelikey: I run folding . but even if I switch folding completely off, the screens are still slow (which was not the case some time ago)
<intelikey> are you saying folding keeps the cpu at 100% ?
<jackle> folding keeps it at 100% yes
<intelikey> i see
<jackle> nog X seems to be topping
<jackle> *now
<jackle> As soon as I scroll a bit.. X is at the top
<intelikey> isn't that a heat risk ?   holding cpu at 100%       my p1 is seldom above 3% for more than a second or two
<intelikey> but that's not helping you....    jackle  you need a gui wizard... i'm a cli geek myself.
* intelikey wonders how many levels between geek and wizard ???
<cpk2> intelikey: if you run a game it takes 100% cpu
<jackle> at 100% usage, my cpu avg at 28c
<intelikey> that's obviously not a lappy
<jackle> it fells like a font rederring package or something to do with mesa
<cpk2> my laptop seems to run *a lot* cooler now that it doesnt have a hd in it
<intelikey> mesa  yep  prolly
<jackle> a friend told me on gentoo he has "eselect nvidia" .. what is the kubuntu equivalent?
<cpk2> well on gentoo you can do anything by using flags
<jackle> lets say I'm using mesa in stead of nvidia.. how do I switch back to nvidia?
<cpk2> tell xorg.conf?
<jackle> I have driver=nvidia .. I suppose that is it?
<Jucato> jackle: try System Settings > Display > Hardware tab
<jackle> It says that the display module could not be loaded.
<Jucato> hm...
<cox377> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<cpk2> wouldnt dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg put it to default values?
<Jucato> driver "nv" is the free/open source driver for Nvidia. driver "nvidia" is the proprietary binary driver, which would only work if you have "nvidia-glx" installed
<jackle> I actually did run -reconfigure which didnt help. nvidia-glx is installed
<cox377> I've got a problem when tyring to update flashplugin
<cox377> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/24086
<cox377> thats the error i get, would anyone beable to point out why?
<Jucato> jackle: couple of things to check: is linux-restricted-modules installed? and does it match the kernel version you are using (uname -r)?
<Jucato> cox377: silly question, why are you logged in as root?
<gnomefreak> cox377: try sudo dpkg --configure -a
<jackle> Jucato:  linux-restricted-modules-2.6.15-27-amd64-generic, linux-image-2.6.15-27-amd64-generic
<cpk2> Jucato: silly questions get silly answers
<cox377> jacato: i've tried what was put "sudo dpkg --configure -a" and it still gave the same error, when not logged into route
<Jucato> jackle: ok. did you already run nvidia-xconfig (or the equivalent nvidia-glx-config enable)? and did you restart X after that?
<cox377> root*
<gnomefreak> cox377: is this ubuntu's package?
<cox377> name kubuntu?
<cox377> nah***
<gnomefreak> cox377: did you get it from the flash website or in the repos?
<GnarusLeo> Hi! I have just bought the sony ericcsson k610 cellphone. I have heard that it is possible to SYNC the Callendar/appointments with this phone on ubuntu ... does anyone have a good start for me?
<cox377> gnomefreak: from repos
<cox377> gnomefreak: i ran the apt-get install update and it broiught that up, then it gave an error and told me to run sudo dpkg --configure -a so i did and thats what i got
<gnomefreak> cox377: ill be right back have to go outside for a min
<emonkey-p> http://blog.outer-court.com/click2/
<GnarusLeo> Anyone ever syncronized a cellphone with ubuntu before?
<cox377> gnomefreak: kk
<cox377> GnarusLeo: as in getting ubuntu to read the phones chip?
<abattoir> GnarusLeo: i know the svn version of kmobiletools has a kontact(KDE's pim application) plugin which works well, dont know if the stable versions have it though
<abattoir> !info kmobiletools
<ubotu> kmobiletools: KDE application for controlling your mobile phone. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.4.3.1-3ubuntu2 (dapper), package size 179 kB, installed size 820 kB
<GnarusLeo> cox377, i was more thinking of syncronizing the callendar and stuf
<cox377> GnarusLeo: ahh ok
<GnarusLeo> I actually have kmobiletools, but I dont know which one my phone is /dev/something_wierd ... how would I know?
<jackle> Jucato: yes. nvidia-xonfig to set up X and then -enable and I've restarted multiple times
<abattoir> GnarusLeo: how are you connecting it? (bluetooth, IR, data cable) ?
<GnarusLeo> USB data cable
<GnarusLeo> abattoir,
<GnarusLeo> or I could use bluetooth, either way is fine
<abattoir> GnarusLeo: does your phone offer a syncmode/data mode on connection?
<GnarusLeo> abattoir, actually I think it does, give me a sec!
<abattoir> GnarusLeo: i mean, does it become a USB mass storage device on connection?
<abattoir> GnarusLeo: i'd love to help you, but i have to go now :(
<GnarusLeo> abattoir, I can choose something like "file transfeer" or some other otion, Ill check
<abattoir> GnarusLeo: if the stable version does not have the plugin... and if you are familiar w/ doing an svn check out, and compiling, then i'd suggest trying the svn version
<GnarusLeo> I am, and I will, thanks
<abattoir> GnarusLeo: http://www.kmobiletools.org/svn
<GnarusLeo> But cox377 and abattoir: how would I know wich tty my phone is?
<abattoir> GnarusLeo: you might also want to check the list of supported phones
<intelikey> i must have cron or at running....   i thought i fixed all that krap.
<GnarusLeo> its connected and ready (not as usb mass storage)
<GnarusLeo> abattoir, ok
<abattoir> GnarusLeo: i'm sorry, i *really* have to go now
<GnarusLeo> its ok :) Thanks dude
<abattoir> if someone here cant help, try #kmobiletools
<abattoir> bye
<intelikey> GnarusLeo wvdialconf  let it find it for you
<cox377> GnarusLeo: i was actully interested in your question as i'm looking to get my mobile hooked up
<GnarusLeo> ok cox377, maybe Well sort it together
<cox377> lol
<cox377> I just want to be able to access the images that are sitting on my phone chip without having to take the thing out
<gnomefreak> cox377: sudo dpkg -r flashplugin-nonfree
<gnomefreak> cox377: once it removed please sudo apt-get install flasshplugin-nonfree
<GnarusLeo> how do I configure from svn with kubuntu? I seem to get errors on all ... I download the svn. then I use "make -f admin/Makefile.common" then ./confgure .. then make, but it fails each time
<cox377> gnomefreak: cheers mate
<GnarusLeo> on all svn I try
<gnomefreak> works?
<cox377> gnomefreak: just doing it now, P.S is there a way to go from root to normal from command without having to close and reopen terminal
<GnarusLeo> and .configure does not fail
<gnomefreak> cox377: just type exit
<cox377> gnomefreak: i'm still getting an error
<cox377> just getting it into pastebin
<lish> Huahua: ^.^
<cox377> gnomefreak: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/24093
<cox377> sorry mate, this is irratating for both of us lol
<syn__> i cant activate my soundcard...any help?
<gnomefreak> cox377: give me a few im working on something atm
<cox377> gnomefreak: ok mate, thanks for all your helo
<GnarusLeo> 'make -f Makefile.cvs && ./configure && cd XXX && make' <--- isnt that standard procidure for compiling SVN?
<syn__> i cant activate my soundcard...any help?
<BadWolf> hi is that normal, that i can't run servers on an ubuntu system?
<mth`MAW> ermh?
<mth`MAW> No?!
<mth`MAW> What do you mean?
<intelikey> syn__ cat /proc/asound/cards
<GnarusLeo> Can anyone please check why this fails? http://pastebin.com/790475
<GnarusLeo> its a nightly
<GnarusLeo> All compilations Ive tried fails
<GnarusLeo> over nightly and svn
<MasterEvilAce> 140 updates to kubuntu Edgy? OMG. how often do they update the software? damn
<MasterEvilAce> i know it's the dev version right now, but that's a lot :P
<intelikey> GnarusLeo i'd say the makefile is bad.
<intelikey> MasterEvilAce some of it every day.
<GnarusLeo> intelikey, I have tried several svn (different applications even), and it gives the same error
<GnarusLeo> is there something Im missing here?
<intelikey> GnarusLeo you got build-essential installed ?
<GnarusLeo> make -f admin/Makefile.common
<thorgal> hi. I am trying to chmod a bash script to run as root. Unfortunately, despite having corrent flags it still runs as my user.  I realize that "ubuntu is not debian", but this particular things has worked on all unix boxes I used to date. what am I doing wrong?
<GnarusLeo> intelikey, whats that?
<intelikey> !b-e
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<intelikey> go read ^
<MasterEvilAce> oh SNAP.. is the newest usplash actually good now?
<intelikey> well i'm went.   gooday  fellas'
<BadWolf> GnarusLeo: want to run an ftp server... but i can't connect to it with telnet for example
<BadWolf> nmap on localhost doesn't work too
<|lostbyte|> !mcopy
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mcopy - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<jackle> Does anyone know how I can reinstall the kde-control-centre Display module?
<|lostbyte|> jackle,  sudo apt-get install --reinstall kcontrol
<jackle> |lostbyte|: and if the module then still doesnt want to load?
<Morbo> ((((((((((((((   Good Morning Friends   ))))))))))))))))))))
<kaffeine> ls
<kaffeine> why i get "no make utility found on this system" when i try to run ./configure in source
<Mortice> kaffeine: apt-get install build-essential
<seanOne> parp?
<kaffeine> mortice  now it say  kernel source files missing can i get it with apt-get
<Mortice> yea
<Mortice> sudo apt-get install kernel-headers-`uname -r`
<Mortice> make sure to include those back-ticks
<kaffeine> ooh thanks is that all i need
<Mortice> kaffeine: great. good luck with the build! :)
<tobstarr> hi
<tobstarr> does anybody know why ubuntu is not updating firefox? are there any problems with the 1.5.0.6 or 1.5.0.7 versions?
<tobstarr> !firefox
<ubotu> firefox is the default web-browser on Ubuntu. To install the latest version, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion Installing plugins: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxPlugins
<kaffeine> mortice  is 2.4.27 latest version of kernel headers
<wedgeV> i get "mplayer: undefined symbol: a52_resample" when running mplayer
<wedgeV> on edgy
<CVirus> wedgeV: ask on #Ubuntu
<CVirus> wedgeV: and why are you using edgy if you dont want to fix this error yourself !
<Mortice> kaffeine: no, it's not. is that what apt-get install kernel-headers-`uname -r` installed?
<CVirus> brb .. reboot
<kaffeine> no its 2.6.15 but it only give these 2.4.27
<Mortice> huh? apt-get tells you it's installing 2.6.25 kernel headers, and installs the headers for 2.4.27?
<kaffeine> yea why
<Mortice> could you pastebin the output of apt-get install kernel-headers-`uname -r` please?
<NeoSaki> w00t
<NeoSaki> I got my ATI 9700 pro to run glxgears at ~5000fps
<NeoSaki> beastly
<MenZa> lol
* NeoSaki cannot wait till Edgy release
<NeoSaki> Hey anyone know if Flash 8.5 will enable Flash on a 64-bit platform
<kaffeine>  mortice   how i can change language in console so uoy understand the word im from finland so i have finish console
<NeoSaki> kinda makes me wonder about Macromedia if they are not even up-to-date with what is now a standard
<Hawkwind> NeoSaki: We won't see any new flash until flash 9 for Linux after the first of the year and doubtful they'll make a 64Bit version
<Mortice> kaffeine: i'm not actually sure, sorry. but I'll be able to decipher it in finnish, i think :)
<Hawkwind> 64Bit is far from a 'standard' thankfully.  It won't be for a couple more years atleast
<kaffeine> ok :)
<MasterEvilAce> having a problem with latest full upgrade in Edgy... two python upgrades are erroring = "AttributeError: 'module' object has no attribute 'old_versions'" ... dist-upgrade -f isn't helping
<NeoSaki> Hawkwind: Psh...Its a standard to me
<NeoSaki> I haven't had a 32-bit processor since the AMD64 was released
<MasterEvilAce> 64bit is what you should aspire to have.. however it's not standard in popularity
<NeoSaki> Neither has most of your friends
<Umntwana> hello there
<NeoSaki> of my friends*
<seanOne> Hawkwind, that's like really out of date from the 70s.
<Hawkwind> seanOne: Huh ?
<GnarusLeo> If I want to have controll over appointments, birthdays and such in kubuntu, and as well sync this to my k610i cellphone ... wich will be the best way?
<kaffeine> mortice here is pastebin.com/790508
<Umntwana> leave
<kaffeine> mortice did u get the link
<Mortice> kaffeine: yes, thanks. attempting to load it now. pastebin.com is slow today
<Mortice> kaffeine: you didn't type the command i told you to type.
<Mortice> kaffeine: but i did tell you to type the wrong command anyway. my bad.
<Mortice> kaffeine: type "sudo apt-get install linux-headers-`uname -r`"
<kaffeine> ok
<Xanith> hey how do i edit my grub configuration?
<Xanith> i have installed windows on a second hard drive
<Mortice> edit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Xanith> the only way i can switch between windows and linux is to change the mbr in my bios
<Xanith> i should be able to just add the location in grub correct?
<Mortice> yea, provided that when your mbr is set to point to linux, grub loads up
<Xanith> yea i want to leave the mbr set to linux, because 90% of the time i'll use linux
<Xanith> but i want to be able to just choose windows or linux instead of switching it in the bios everytime
<Mortice> yea
<Mortice> that's what grub is for :)
<kaffeine> mortice it cant find any packages i send pastebin soon
<Mortice> kaffeine: pastebin /etc/apt/sources.list as well, please.
<Xanith> any website that shows the grub configuration for a windows setup?
<Mortice> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Xanith> thanks
<Isoss> any idea?
<Isoss> Hi guys ... I can't get konversation to work and I think that's because I am behind a proxy server. with XChat I can specify the proxy and the port, but can't find that in konversation
* Mortice supresses urge to suggest not using konversation as a solution
<Mortice> ;)
<jfdbmi> how do I find my root passwd? On install from the live cd i did not type any
<NeoSaki> jfdbmi: your root pass = your normal pass
<Mortice> !sudo > jfdbmi
<Mortice> Isoss: AFAICT, konversation doesn't have working proxy support
<Isoss> how can I get it to work then?
<flavioribeiro> hi everyone, when i try to install the flashplayer plugin, i receive this message: ERROR: Your architecture, \'x86_64\', is not supportedby the Macromedia Flash Player installer.
<flavioribeiro> what can i do to fix it?
<Mortice> Isoss: use a different client?
<NeoSaki> flavioribeiro: you have to install 32-bit firefox
<flavioribeiro> im using konqueror
<NeoSaki> flavioribeiro: then install the flash plugin
<Zvezdichko> Isoss, or install bnc on the server
<Isoss> what server?
<flavioribeiro> ok NeoSaki thanks man
<NeoSaki> flavioribeiro: konqueror is a bitch to make it use flash
<flavioribeiro> hehehehehe
<Isoss> what is bnc anyway?
<Zvezdichko> the computer where the proxy is installed
<Zvezdichko> the proxy server
<Isoss> it's my ISP
<kaffeine> mortice links are 790522 and 790527
<Zvezdichko> then try another client
<Mortice> kaffeine: it's much easier for me to open them if you paste the entire URL, but thanks
<Isoss> I think that's a weakness in konversation that it can't work behind proxy servers
<Zvezdichko> install xchat
<Zvezdichko> it has proxy support
<Isoss> I have it
<tom__> wuld anyone know why when i apt-get linux-headers-686 no new kernel appears in /boot?
<Mortice> or irssi, or pretty much any other client but konversation
<Isoss> thanks anyway
<flavioribeiro> hey NeoSaki u have free time to teach me how to mount win here? if no, no problem
<NeoSaki> mount win?
<ninniuz> shouldnt u download linux-image?
<Ash-Fox> Heh, new kernel update... again
<flavioribeiro> i will google
<NeoSaki> mount your windows drive?
<flavioribeiro> NeoSaki:  yes
<Zvezdichko> be blessed, Isoss
<flavioribeiro> just to play my mp3s
<scream> hola,hay algun espaol??
<NeoSaki> flavioribeiro: hrm...odd...kubuntu normally sets it up auto for me
<NeoSaki> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<Mortice> kaffeine: I'm confused as to how you've ended up with 2.6.15-27. Where did you get your kernel from?
<tom__> i did apt-get on every linux headers, nothing new in my /boot or grub.conf
<arunkale> hello
<Ash-Fox> I really miss how package managers under RPM distros would tell you the reason for the update.
<flavioribeiro> !br
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br  ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigada.
<ninniuz> tom I think you need linux-image packages...dont know if I'm right
<Mortice> tom__: the linux-headers packages don't install new kernels. They install files against which you can build modules for the relevant kernels.
<Mortice> tom__: to install new kernels, get linux-image packages
<tom__> Mortice, i installed linux-headers last time and i got a new kernel
<tom__> ooooh riight
<tom__> my bad, now i feel like an idiot
<jprenaud> hi all
<ninniuz> :p
<tom__> lol thanks Morticec
<tom__> -c
<Mortice> heh. don't feel like an idiot, tom__. we all make similar mistakes
<mneisen> hi all! I have problems to upgrade amarok from 1.4.1 to 1.4.3. The reason is that libvisual-plugins are only available in version 0.2 while amarok 1.4.3 requires libvisual0.4-plugins.
<kaffeine> mortice  sory next time  i wil pastebin right i got it from one friend i need to ask where he did got it but i think from ubuntus home page
<Xanith> Hey I followed that howto but it says Unknown Partition Type...
<jprenaud> anybody updated flashplugin-nonfree recently? i have a problem.
<ninniuz> mneisen: I compiled it myself and it is working
<Mortice> kaffeine: well, 2.6.15-27 isn't in any of the repositories, so you'll have difficulties getting headers for it easily. Is there any reason why you can't get 2.6.15-26?
<ninniuz> me too jprenaud
<Zvezdichko> jprenaud, downloaded it today, it's ok
<ninniuz> there must be something wrong in the package
<ninniuz> dpkg exists with an error
<mneisen> ninniuz: could you give a short howto?
<jprenaud> it looks like like rc-update.d is not called properly
<Mortice> Xanith: Unknown Partition Type what?
<ninniuz> yes jprenaud the same here
<ninniuz> mneisen: what kind of distro are u using?
<Xanith> i did the chain loading or whatever in grub like the howto told me to
<Xanith> i changed it to root (hd 1,0)...
<Xanith> and it says Unknown Partition Type
<Xanith> which the partition type is NTFS
<jprenaud> ninniuz:  any idea how to sort this out?
<Mortice> Xanith: probably best to pastebin your /boot/grub/menu.lst
<mneisen> ninniuz: I use kubuntu 6.06.
<Xanith> k just a sec
<ninniuz> jprenaud: not yet...we should probably check the package and the install scripts
<ninniuz> mneisen: couldnt u just update your sources.list and apt-get amarok?
<jprenaud> ninniuz: first time i've had a problem with apt-get, no idea where to start. what is update-rc.d called from?
<Satafterh> whats the opengl desktop called? I hope someone knows what i meen
<Xanith> http://pastebin.com/790529
<ninniuz> jprenaud: it is called from a script in the package...let me try and figure it out
<ninniuz> Satafterh: are you talking about the windows manager? compiz? cgwd? the x server xgl?
<Satafterh> <ninniuz> yes thank you
<Satafterh> xgl
<Satafterh> is that or something like it going to be part of the next release?
<Mortice> Xanith: that looks right to me. is your windows partition accessed via /dev/hdb1?
<tom__> dual core owns :)
<Mortice> tom__: got the right kernel going now? :)
<Satafterh> i wish i could aford dual core
<tom__> yes Mortice thank u
<ninniuz> Satafterh: I just switched back from xgl to xorg
<Mortice> good stuff :)
<ninniuz> and I have core a dual core processor
<Xanith> Mortice: no it's /dev/sdb1
<ninniuz> it got to slow after a while
<ninniuz> too
<Xanith> Mortice: it's a SATA hd...
<Satafterh> <ninniuz> why you switch
<Mortice> Xanith: ah, that should be ok anyway.
<ninniuz> cause after a day it was on it was utterly impossible to control my system anymore
<Mortice> Xanith: I'm afraid I'm not a grub expert, by any means. You might try asking in #ubuntu...
<tom__> lol
<Satafterh> i wonder how long it will be befor dual core is a must have
<jprenaud> ninniuz: just noticed the package is from dapper backports...
<tom__> aaww webmin cant be gotten thru apt-get
<ninniuz> jprenaud: isnt it from multiverse?
<CroX> I'm having trouble getting my WLAN connection to work
<ninniuz> what's the problem CroX?
<manu__> alguien sabe algun repositorio para ubuntu de xpde
<CroX> ninniuz: It just wont work :P
<ninniuz> lol
<CroX> ninniuz: I set it up as it should be, methinks, and used ath0 for routing. But alas, nothing
<mneisen> ninniuz: I did apt-get update and then apt-get dist-upgrade. 2 packages - amarok and amarok-xine - are hold back due to libvisual-plugins.
<GnarusLeo> If I want to have controll over appointments, birthdays and such in kubuntu, and as well sync this to my k610i cellphone ... wich will be the best way?
<ninniuz> mneisen: cant you upgrade libvisual as well? I installe 0.40
<emonkey-p> !kmobiletools afaik
<ubotu> kmobiletools: KDE application for controlling your mobile phone. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.4.3.1-3ubuntu2 (dapper), package size 179 kB, installed size 820 kB
<CroX> ninniuz: Think you could help me out?
<ninniuz> CroX: you have to tell a bit more
<CroX> ninniuz: What do you need to know?
<jprenaud> ninniuz:  multiverse "component" from the backport "pocket" https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/flashplugin-nonfree
<dennister> hi all
<dennister> anyone awake and present?
<ninniuz> mmmmmm
<Mortice> plenty of people
<kaffeine>  mortice  yes its from ubuntus home page can i use kerne.org sources
<dennister> great! was pretty quiet in terms of dialog
<ninniuz> CroX: router? access point? static ip or dhcp? what kind of tools are you using?
<Mortice> kaffeine: why not just apt-get install kernel-image-386?
<_christian_> sb here?
<CroX> ninniuz: One moment
<dennister> anyone know how to fix a mysql installation? have no mysqld file(s), mysqld_safe doesn't work...think there's a pre-existing socket problem
<kaffeine> mortice: yea i try
<llxcamxll> can you get dvd's to work in kaffeine?
<Mortice> sorry, i mean linux-image-386
<Ash-Fox> dennister, install it?
<Mortice> !dvd
<ubotu> See http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html  Libdvdcss can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<llxcamxll> k
<dennister> ash-fox: i did install it, but it can't start, error message is about the mysqld.sock, and that's missing from the appropriate directory
<dennister> and there was that socket pointing to a tmp directory prior
<Ash-Fox> dennister, you installed mysql-server package, correct?
<dennister> yes, from synaptic
<kaffeine>  mortice yes to my home computer dvd work but  i haven try in my working place
<Ash-Fox> dennister, mysql-client and mysql-admin too?
<dennister> yes
<kaffeine>   sory mortice wrong guy
<Ash-Fox> dennister, I'm testing, give me a moment :)
<dennister> hold on: no, mysqladmin is not showing...let me fix
<Ash-Fox> dennister, do the following after it's installed: cd /usr, sudo ./bin/mysql_install_db --user=mysql,
<Ash-Fox> sudo mysql -u root
<Ash-Fox> (Last command sets the root password)
<Mortice> erm. logging in to mysql as root when there's no password set won't set the root password
<Mortice> you need to do that within the mysql console
<shegman> erm. i installed kubuntu all on one partition. then i edited /etc/fstab so a partition with /home from an suse installation is mounted into the sytem. now my clock is gone :) how can i get it back?
<mneisen> ninniuz: no, there is no libvisual newer than 0.2 in my sources.
<Mortice> SET PASSWORD FOR 'root@localhost' = PASSWORD('MyNewPassword');
<ninniuz> :O
<Ash-Fox> shegman, unlock your panel, then add the clock applet
<ninniuz> wait
<llxcamxll_> !dvd
<ubotu> See http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html  Libdvdcss can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<kaffeine>  mortice is this finnish kubuntu a litle deficient it only found 2.4.... images and headers
<shegman> Ash-Fox. sure. how stupid. thanks :)
<ninniuz> mneisen: I dont remember if I downloaded and installed myself...
<Mortice> kaffeine: that's a little odd. I don't know. let me see if there's a finnish channel.
<mneisen> ninniuz: where would i do that
<mneisen> ?
<Mortice> !fi
<ubotu> Suomenkielinen keskustelu (K)Ubuntusta kanavilla #ubuntu-fi ja #kubuntu-fi
<Mortice> there you go :)
<Ptit_Nico> Hello all :)
<Ptit_Nico> All apologies for my english, i'm french
<Mortice> hi Ptit_Nico :)
<Ptit_Nico> i have a tiny question
<orizont> gfhhj
<Mortice> if we can't help you, try vvv
<Mortice> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<Ptit_Nico> Hello Mortice
<kaffeine> mortice thanks i allready found it
<Mortice> but we'll try anyway
<ninniuz> mneisen: but I really don't think I did...have u got the universe repos on?
<dennister> mortice: can't get to the sql console
<Mortice> dennister: "mysql -u root -p" should get you there
<Ash-Fox> If anyone is expirencing loss of e-mail from yahoo, it could be that stupid ad they're appending to the end of e-mails: All New Yahoo! Mail  Tired of Vi@gr@! come-ons? Let our SpamGuard protect you.
<sudhi> please any body help me to install firefox......... i tried...... but can't
<Mortice> if mysql-server is installed and running, that is
<Ptit_Nico> well, i come from Kubuntu Fr but nobody can help me
<Ptit_Nico> so i try my question here
<Mortice> Ptit_Nico: like i say, we'll try in here :)
<Ptit_Nico> ...if it s possible
<Ptit_Nico> ok great ^^
<Ptit_Nico> so
<Ptit_Nico> kubuntu 6.06.1 KDE 3.5.4
<Ptit_Nico> my trash is the bar near to the clock
<Mortice> yes, that's right
<Ptit_Nico> i wanted an icon on desktop, so i made a link on my desktop
<Ptit_Nico> it work good
<Ptit_Nico> but
<dennister> mortice: k, ur command resulted in new prompt for a password; when I did this before (different installation) i remember there was supposed to be 2 accounts, one superuser with a name, and then a less-priviledged one
<Ptit_Nico> the icon is always the trash empty even tjhe trash is full
<CroX_> ninniuz: It's working alright now, thanks anyway
<Ptit_Nico> see ?
<mneisen> ninniuz: http://pastebin.com/790541
<ninniuz> mneisen : try and add this source to your repos - deb http://imbrandon.com/packages dapper amarok
<Mortice> Ptit_Nico: ah, ok. let me just see if i can reproduce that on a different kde version.
<Ptit_Nico> @ Mortice : ok thxs for helping
<TheGateKeeper> sudhi: apt-get install firefox
<dennister> which password and account am i setting up now?, since it's asking me for this password?
<Mortice> dennister: that'll be the root password
<Mortice> Ptit_Nico: yea, it will always do that. there must be a way around it, let me do a web search
<dennister> my usual root password?
<dennister> can't be, cause i'm already in root
<Mortice> dennister: the mysql root user is different from the system root user
<Ptit_Nico> @ Mortice : Google didn't help me... :-/
<ninniuz> mneisen: nop I didnt get my libvisual from there
<Mortice> Ptit_Nico: found it, i'll tell you what to do in PM
<dennister> exactly...k, setting up the superuser password
<Ptit_Nico> @ Mortice : wow    O_o  THXS
<mneisen> ninniuz: hmmm, now what?
<ninniuz> just a sec
<mneisen> ok ... didnt want to hurry ... :-)
<ninniuz> of course you tried something like apt-get install libvisual-0.40-plugins right?
<ninniuz> I meant apt-get install libvisual-0.4-plugins
<Tenkawa> Anyone running the new edgy knot 3 yet?
<Tenkawa> opinions?
<Tenkawa> going to test it on x86 and ppc tonight
<dennister> mortice: still having trouble setting root password...use the command and substited a new one for MyNewPassword, and error message is a 'syntax error near unexpected token '('
<ninniuz> mneisen: I installed libvisual-0.4-plugins from imbrandon repos...but they are not there anymore :(
<mneisen> Reading package lists... Done
<mneisen> Building dependency tree... Done
<mneisen> Package libvisual-0.4-plugins is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<mneisen> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<mneisen> is only available from another source
<mneisen> E: Package libvisual-0.4-plugins has no installation candidate
<mneisen> ok, so i am not the only one missing them.
<Jucato_> ninniuz, mneisen: try the dapper-backports?
<ninniuz> yups you're right
<ninniuz> but it seems libvisual-0.4-plugins is not there either
<dennister> I also still don't know if mysql is up and running yet
<Jucato_> hm... hold on...
<seanOne> The libvisual 4 is there but the libvisual-plugins is only version 0.2
<ninniuz> yes
<ninniuz> I dont know what amarok needs...if it is just the header files or plugins as well (I suppose it does)
<Jucato_> ninniuz: how about the kubuntu.org repo
<mneisen> Jucato: I have it in my sources.list - nada.
<ninniuz> Jucato_: lets check
<seanOne> http://www.localhost.nl/~synap/libvisual-wiki/index.php/Libvisual_0.4.0
<seanOne> didn't shine much light on the problem
<ninniuz> not there either
<Jucato_> btw, what version of amarok?
<ninniuz> 1.4.3
<ninniuz> I could install it cause I got libvisual-0.4 from imbrandon repos some time ago
<dennister> mortice?
<Jucato_> hm... it seems to be in the amarok 1.4.2 repository
<Mortice> dennister: you need to read some howtos, i think
<ninniuz> lol you're right
<Mortice> dennister: i could help you every step of the way, but reading the documentation would be a lot quicker.
<seanOne> What's the 1.4.2 repo addy pls?
<dennister> i've been reading and searching for hours
<Dannilion> Adept crashed and now I can't use anything apt. Does anyone know the command to unlock it?
<ninniuz> mneisen: just add deb http://kubuntu.org/packages/amarok-142 dapper main to your repositories
<ninniuz> then get libvisual
<ninniuz> and change that line to amarok-latest and get Amarok 1.4.3
<dennister> they commands don't usually work for me...they're usually for another dist, or version, or some different environment
<Mortice> dennister: have you read what's in /usr/share/doc/mysql-server?
<dennister> yes, that's familiar to me...looked for that doc specifically
<Mortice> i don't understand how you can have read all these documents and not know how to check the status of the mysql service. :/
<seanOne> I already had "http://kubuntu.org/packages/amarok-143 dapper main" to no avail
<dennister> I would follow the commands, and get the error, especially about checking the mysqld directory for the mysqld.sock; it's still missing
<ninniuz> seanOne: what?
<Jucato_> so here's what you could do: add the amarok-142 repos so that you could install libvisual-0.4-plugins
<dennister> but i realize this is a pain, holding my hand every step of the way, so let me try once again, now that *something* worked
<seanOne> I said I already had the 1.4.3 repos set up, maybe the 1.4.2 ones will do the job although adept just crashed.
<Dannilion> adept just crashed for me, too
* Dannilion wonders whether this is a common problem at the moment
<Jucato> hm...
<Jucato> I just noticed there were new updates...
<Jucato> hm... the flashplugin update?
<seanOne> reboot time, just like windows
<Jucato> oh well, here goes everything :P
<Jucato> seanOne: why?
<mneisen> ninniuz: I found another way: simply fixing one shortcoming of my sources.list! I added dapper-backports, now everything is fine.
<mneisen> ninniuz: thank you very much for3 your help.
<Dannilion> The flashplugin update hasn't worked for about 24 hours here
<Jucato> btw, they're fixing the libvisual-0.4-plugin/dapper-backports plugin as we speak
* Jucato isn't a fan of Flash anyway... at least not anymore...
<Dannilion> oh, good :)
<Dannilion> What happened to make you go off flash?
<ninniuz> good :)
<Jucato> I dunno...
<ninniuz> Jucato: having problems with flashplugin as well?
<Jucato> I just stopped...
<Jucato> well, Adept couldn't install it, trying the konsole
<Dannilion> ninniuz: I think a few people are having problems with flashplugin
<Jucato> ah yes, couldn't install
<ninniuz> yes
<Dannilion> I couldn't get it to work in adept, synaptic, or the konsole
<ninniuz> I have found a patch
<ninniuz> trying it
<Jucato> heh..
* Jucato wary of patches..
<Dannilion> where's the patch (if it works?)
* Jucato searches for bug report
<ninniuz> http://librarian.launchpad.net/3434251/update-flashplugin.patch
<Jucato> ninniuz: whom did it come from?
<ninniuz> https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/flashplugin-nonfree/+bug/52237
<Jucato> ok, why in the world did that not come up in my search?
<ninniuz> dunno
<ninniuz> the problem is I STILL dont know how to make a deb file :)
<Jucato> :)
<Hawkwind> ninniuz: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=51003
<Hawkwind> ninniuz: Takes less than 10 minutes :)
<Jucato> ninniuz: it's not the same bug
<ninniuz> are you sure? I just checked that file and it still has got negative return values and those symlinks
<Jucato> ninniuz: are your error messages similar to those on bug 52237?
<ninniuz> err actually they are not :p
<Jucato> bug 61404 and 61444 are the correct ones
<Jucato> https://launchpad.net/products/dapper-backports/+bug/61404
<ninniuz> the fact is I dont know what's calling update-rc
<erik_> hi all :
<erik_> :)
<Mortice> hello :)
<erik_> i just downloaded a apple theme for KDE, but now i want to apply it....
<erik_> how do i do that/
<zorglu_> q. i would like to change the mimetype handling in firefox, any suggestion ? when i download with .m3u, it launch me .vlc, i would like it to run amarok.
<Hawkwind> erik_: Look in kcontrol under Look & Feel there should be a place there for themes and other stuff
<tom__> can anyone tell me what i need to install to get stdio.h time.h ctype.h sys/types.h and string.h
<ninniuz> this is the standard c lib dev files
<Mortice> tom__: should be installed with gcc. sudo apt-get install build-essential
<seanOne> Amarok 1.4.3 says it needs libvisual 0.4.0 and libvisual plugin 0.4.0 the libvisual 0.4.0 is available from the repos but the plugin is only version 0.2.0 and it don't go. Anyone propose a solution?
<tom__> ok lemme trry
<ninniuz> seanOne: get them from the amarok 1.4.2 repos
<erik_> yeah the look and feel is there, only the apple them isnt there
<seanOne> Nope, doesn't work
<Hawkwind> seanOne: It's being fixed as we speak
<Hawkwind> seanOne: For now, you can add the 1.4.2 repo to get the libvisual stuff until they get put into the 1.4.3 repo
<Hawkwind> seanOne: It worked here perfectly without a problem
<seanOne> Kewl, always like hawkwind mind you, Michael Moorcock is a personal hero <g>
<Jucato> seanOne: their fixing it right now, don't know when it will be uploaded to dapper-backports, though
<tom__> woot thanks Mort
* Hawkwind Wonders who Michael Moorcock is and what he's famous for, if anything
<tom__> lol
<okto> hello all...how do you get rid of google search plugin feature in konq while in the kubuntu file manager profile? i can only get rid of it for konq with kubuntu web profile
<seanOne> Well I dunno how you can have the handle Hawkwind and not know who Mr. Moorcock is, Dancers at the end of time etc.
<zorglu_> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Michael_Moorcock <- i didnt knew either :)
<seanOne> OKay then the amarok 1.4.2 repo works but the 1.4.3 one doesn't, tcha.
<seanOne> Cheers for the assist
<Hawkwind> seanOne: The nick Hawkwind doesn't come from a book or the band actually.  It comes from the RPG game series called Ultima that started in 1980 and is still around today
<Jucato> okto: it shouldn't be there at all. are you sure that it's the Google search you're seeing and not the filter search?
<Hawkwind> One of these days the band will let Hawkwind.com drop and I'll claim it and make myself famous and explain the story :)
<okto> Jucato: hmmmm, my mistake... it is indeed the filter search...lol...thank you for point that out
<Mortice> Hawkwind: knowing the shenanigans that have gone on over the hawkwind name amongst former band members in the past, I doubt the domain name will ever be available.
<Hawkwind> Mortice: True.  I can only hope, pray and wish that one day it'll happen
<Mortice> heh
<Mortice> i only hope that the rest of the band now playing as space ritual one day see some royalty payments for silver machine.
<Hawkwind> Though I've only ever heard one Hawkwind song.  Not my type of music at all so I wish they'd let the domain go even moreso :)
<seanOne> What about dniwkwaH.com?
<nabil> what do you think of porting kubuntu to playstation 3
<seanOne> Worked for me nilbuD.com was a lot easier to get than Dublin.com
<Tallen> hiya. Hoping someone has found a fix for the 'apt-get update' Python-apt issue? I am using Edgy, Knot 3.
<Mortice> tallen; u
<Mortice> Tallen: #ubuntu+1 is the place for you :)
<Tallen> ah sorry I shall scuttle on then
<Hawkwind> seanOne: I've thought about that, just not the same unfortunately.  I've used this nick since 1984 so I'd really like to have the actual hawkwind.com domain name.  Though I'd be happy with .net or .org a bit as well
<Jucato> Tallen: well, there are updates almost everyday. :)
<gemidjy> digikam 0.8.2~rc1-0ubuntu3 scans very slowly the collection, and after 10% it crashes
<gemidjy> any newer version than this ?
<reagleBRKLN> i'm reading email msgs in a mbx file and want to grab the contents and print them as simple ascii, can anyone point me to an example (e.g., "Content-Type: text/plain; charset=windows-1252")
<seanOne> http://h.awkwind.com would be available, damn adept has blown itself to bits
<DeadS0ul> kopete isn't connecting to msn again =(
<tom__> does anyone know of a good way to set up automatic backups for the users on my linux box
<Jucato> DeadS0ul: connected here... probably a problem from the MS side
<DeadS0ul> meh
<DeadS0ul> it's been doing that a lot lately
<Jucato> I've heard that GAIM on Windows has been suffering similarly
<tom__> gaim on windows sucks
<DeadS0ul> meh it might be my god damn version 5 linksys router that I had to buy
<seanOne> Tom_ use keep
<Jucato> DeadS0ul: nah, I've also had problems the past days
<DeadS0ul> =\
<tom__> sean i ment for automatic cron on all my users
<tom__> i host muds for people
<tom__> keep wont work i just tried it
<Skrot> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<foodcoman> Greetings.
<Dr_Willis> Moo!
<karim_> hey
<Dr_Willis> "I come from the planet Larson, on the Far Side of the Galaxy"
<Dr_Willis> :)
<karim_> i waNNA play my mp3s
<karim_> what player should i use??
<banym> i too
<Dr_Willis> So play them! :P
<jackle> amarok
<Dr_Willis> i use xmms mainly
<Dr_Willis> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<karim_> it won't play'em
<karim_> it keeps whisteling
<jackle> amarok will eaven install mp3 support for u in kubuntu
<banym> but amarok dont play mp3 for me anymore
<Dr_Willis> install the mp3 thangs. :P
<karim_> dr willis r u talkin 4 real or just kiddin??
<Dr_Willis> Theres several support packages to get mp3 support in different players
<Dr_Willis> blame it on the lawyers I guess.
<Dr_Willis> I was thinking xmms had it allready built in.  or perhaps its just one of the first things i normally install.
<jackle> The thing I like the most is song previews in konqueror when I hover my mouse over them
<jackle> Dr_Willis: its one of those things we all install be default
<Dr_Willis> just updated to     edgy... xmms aint even starting now. :P
* Dr_Willis Jams to Weird Al. "Dont Download this Song"  -->  DontDownloadThis....mp3
<Dr_Willis> I think his new ALbum is due out like.. in the next day or 2
<karim_> isn't there any babes out there in dis chat room or its all linux nerds????
<banym> why now amarok says void-engine isnt able to play mp3
<Dr_Willis> karim_,  they all hang in #debian
<DeadS0ul> yeah debian has the hottest chicks
<Jucato> heh
<karim_> how can i get there?
<DeadS0ul> banym change amarok's backend to xine
<karim_> should i switch from kubunto 2 debian????
<karim_> lol
<Pensacola> kpdf won't print my pdf files :s
<banym> DeadS0ul: i did now hes jumping through the playlist but dont play
<DeadS0ul> ...try arts?
<Mortice> banym: what are you trying to play? amarok does that when it can't read the files properly.
<banym> i dont like arts and it did work a few day ago
<banym> only thing i did on my notebook was updating an it looks like something goes wrong
<jackle>   use gstreamer/xine/real ?
<DeadS0ul> yeah =\
<Mortice> banym: what did you update, and what are you trying to play?
<Jucato> grr.. why doesn't KNotes raise Kontact if Kontact is already running, like what KMail and Akregator and KOrganizer do! bleh
<Dr_Willis> !info gdesklets
<ubotu> gdesklets: Architecture for desktop applets. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.35.3-1ubuntu3 (dapper), package size 465 kB, installed size 2448 kB
<Pensacola> superkaramba is better in my opinion :)
<Pensacola> !info superkaramba
<ubotu> superkaramba: a program based on karamba improving the eyecandy of KDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 4:3.5.2-0ubuntu8 (dapper), package size 504 kB, installed size 1376 kB
<Pensacola> how can I get KPDF to print my files?
<Mortice> Pensacola: is printing working using other programs?
<Pensacola> it works in office yes
<Mortice> Pensacola: openoffice?
<Pensacola> jep
<Mortice> well, in kpdf's print window, you should be able to change the printer you're printing to
<soulrider> hi everyone!
<Pensacola> yeah, it's set to the same printer as openoffice
<Mortice> and what happens when you try to print?
<jackle> what is the defult runlevel for kubuntu?
<Pensacola> it sends it to the printer, and than kjobviewer shows an error at the print job
<Jucato> runlevel 2 afaik
<Dr_Willis> jackle, 2 i think
<banym> mhm my xine is no longer able do play mp3 what the hell goes on
<jackle> tx
<reagleBRKLN> content = part.get_payload().encode(charset) --> UnicodeDecodeError: 'ascii' codec can't decode byte 0x93 in position 346: ordinal not in range(128)
<reagleBRKLN> isn't encode supposed to return a "plain" string according to the charset?
<Jucato> ooh I guessed correctly
<Mortice> Pensacola: what error? does the printer itself have a display for errors?
<skreet> Anyone know what the expected release date of KDE 4.0 is?
<reagleBRKLN> e.g., windows-1252
<Pensacola> nope, it doesn't do anything
<reagleBRKLN> crud, wrong window
<Mortice> Pensacola: ok, so what does the error say in kjobviewer?
<Pensacola> nothing, just error
<Mortice> hmm
<Mortice> and this is the same for all kde programs?
<Pensacola> with kpdf and the other pdf viewer in kde yes
<slow-motion> hallo
<Pensacola> haven't tried others yet
<Mortice> try others, see if it's a kde problem or a problem with kde pdf viewers
<Mortice> i need to go, i'm afraid.
<psb154> Pensacola, mortice, perhaps its a printer driver v pdf problem.
<Pensacola> :s
<psb154> Pens, what printer is it and is it networked or directly connected?
<psb154> or is it mortice...
<Pensacola> hp psc 1417 usb
<Pensacola> directjy connected
<psb154> Pens, when you open system settings > Printers do you see 1417 listed on the first page
<Pensacola> yes
<psb154> if you right click it click configure at the top, what does the first item say?
<psb154> Pens?
<Pensacola> working on it :)
<soulrider> hey, does anyone know a CLI web browser?
<Dannilion> w3m
<|lostbyte|> soulrider, lynx
<soulrider> thanks =)
<UQlev> soulrider: links also
<banym> lol amarok is able to play mpc but not mp3
<Pensacola> http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v634/Pensacola/printer.jpg
<soulrider> banym: you gotta install support for mp3
<banym> soulrider: how ?
<banym> soulrider: i already heard mp3 but now since today mp3 doesnt work anymore, i think some update did kill me my mp3 support or do you have an other idea
<psb154> Pens... take a look at http://linuxprinting.org
<psb154> they have a driver for the PP PSC 1400
<psb154> pp = hp
<psb154> I use there drivers for my old printers and they always work well including printing PDF :-) just a suggestion though.
<psb154> there = their
<psb154> Pens: http://linuxprinting.org/show_printer.cgi?recnum=HP-PSC_1400
<psb154> Pens if you were to use this driver you would download the PPD.
<simp> hello i have a problem with the mp3 support.. just did all the stuff from https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats for kubuntu but nothing worked
<simp> amarok still keeps skipping files
<psb154> Pens set up another printer as you did before but select the PPD file as the printer driver when prompted.
<banym> simp: i have the same problem
<abattoir> !repos
<ubotu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<banym> simp: mpc files are still able to play but mp3 support doesnt work
<warpzone> banym: sorry, I just poked my head in, but did you enable restricted formats?
<simp> yes i did
<Pensacola> ok working on it
<simp> some guy from hungary helped me last time
<banym> warpzone: where do i have to enable it ?
<simp> he's english was poor but he knew how to get it working
<warpzone> banym: here lemme show you the link, very handy, one sec
<banym> warpzone: o.k no problem, but it did work a few day ago just one update, i think, killes my mp3 support
<warpzone> banym: oh okie, hmmm
<tolkan> hey all, looking how to update my python packages in ubuntu.  Trying to add the package python-gtk2, but my application i need to use is not seeing the GTK2 bidnings, any help?
<warpzone> banym: may have to reinstall the xine codecs
<Jucato> !sound > Jucato
<banym> warpzone: i did this just a few minutes ago but the same sh...
<abattoir> !autorun
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about autorun - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<warpzone> banym: hmm... have you tried a purge and reinstall of amarok? it might work if nothing else does
<tolkan> !python
<ubotu> python: An interactive high-level object-oriented language (default version). In component main, is important. Version 2.4.2-0ubuntu3 (dapper), package size 125 kB, installed size 532 kB
<Pensacola> I have no idea how to add the printer with the ppd file :s
<tolkan> grrr... thats not too helpful :(
<banym> warpzone: i reinstalled amarok too no change
<psb154> Pens, from system settings add a printer.
<Pensacola> brb
<Makro___> why amarok..use xmms
<warpzone> Makro___: whaaaaaaat?
<warpzone> Makro___: have you used amarok before?
<Hawkwind> Some people like amarok and enjoy having a choice
<banym> was there an update of xinelibs ?
<Makro___> warpzone: of course..and i uninstall it, because it didn t work
<RogueX> Hello everyone
<Dannilion> Makro___: xmms is ugly- even when skinned :P
<Admiral_Chicago> Hawkwind, amarok organizes your collection better imo
<warpzone> banym: I'm going to poke around the forums for a sec, see if I find anything about an update messing with amarok
<Makro___> now i use xmms and everything is fine
<RogueX> Can someone help me with an Adept problem?
<tolkan> does anyone know what would cause this problem with python-gtk2?? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/24109
<Hawkwind> Admiral_Chicago: I wasn't downing either.  Makro___ said to use xmms and I was making a point that users like to have a choice of what they want to use
<Makro___> dannillon: is not ugly, and, i want something that works,
<tolkan> RogueX: whats the problem?
<Jucato> RogueX: what is it?
<Hawkwind> Admiral_Chicago: I know what amarok does and is capable of :)
<RogueX> Adept will only start in read mode.  It says something else is using it.  But I dont have anything else running.
<warpzone> If i was going to use xmms I would at least use bmp
<Makro___> what is problem with xmms is like winamp, and amarok remember me windows media player
<Hawkwind> Why ? bmp isn't maintained anymore
<Jucato> RogueX: try entering "sudo dpkg --configure -a" in Konsole
<furlongm> hi
<tolkan> Jucato: do you know anything about python implementation in ubuntu?
<furlongm> anyone know if there is a command line tool for setting up X in kubuntu?
<Admiral_Chicago> Makro___, xmms is supposed to be very much like winamp
<Jucato> tolkan: no. sorry.
<Admiral_Chicago> !info xmms
<ubotu> xmms: Versatile X audio player. In component main, is optional. Version 1.2.10+cvs20050809-4ubuntu5 (dapper), package size 1029 kB, installed size 7256 kB
<Hawkwind> Makro___: That's what is so good about linux, it's all about the user having many choices
<warpzone> Hawkwind: o didn't know that :-P
<Admiral_Chicago> oh it doesn't have a descripiten
<Jucato> !xmms
<ubotu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Banshee, Beep Media Player, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine  -  See also !codecs
<Hawkwind> warpzone: Hence audacity now
<Makro___> Hawkind: yep
<RogueX> Jucato: Got and error "flashplugin-nonfree"
<Jucato> RogueX: you recently performed an update?
<Hawkwind> RogueX: They are working on the fix.  Should be updated soon
<RogueX> Jucato: yes and that was one of them
<RogueX> Hawkwind: Thanks...
<Jucato> the flashplugin-nonfree update is broken, you can use this command to downgrade to the last working version: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree/dapper
<warpzone> banym: good and bad news
<warpzone> banym: good news, you aren't the only person with this problem
<warpzone> banym: bad news, I can't find a solution yet :-P
<RogueX> Jucato: Got the error  "Unable to lock the adiminstration directory"
<banym> warpzone: o.k then i think its the problem of the xine engine
<RogueX> Jucato: Never mind.. lol for got to go to root
<banym> because xine-ui isnt able to play mp3 too
<warpzone> banym: yeah it happened with the update to the restricted formats
<warpzone> banym: have you tried removing and reinstalling the xine stuff?
<banym> yes
<RogueX> Jucato: Thanks that got it
<Jucato> np
<banym> same problem so i think i have to wait an hear slayer - god hates us all
<warpzone> banym: okay found something that might help
<furlongm> hi again, trying to set up machines for akademy here, setting up kubuntu
<furlongm> X isn't working on any machine
<warpzone> banym: you've got to downgrade back to the previous version
<furlongm> even with vesa driver in xorg.conf
<furlongm> not familiar with kubuntu, so would anyone know if there's a command line tool for debian/kubuntu for setting up a working xorg.conf?
<warpzone> furlongm: there is, I need to look it up though, one sec
<furlongm> like sax in suse
<Admiral_Chicago> furlongm, did you try sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg?
<warpzone> ooo hey thats it :-P
<banym> warpzone: and how can i load the old version
<furlongm> Admiral_Chicago: thank you! :)
<furlongm> will try that
<furlongm> back in a bit
<warpzone> banym: now -thats- a good question. anybody here more knowledgable know how to install and earlier version of xine?
<Admiral_Chicago> furlongm, just follow the regular options, X does a good job of auto recognizing
<snpz> hi everybody
<gemidjy> I need 0.8.2 or 0.9beta2 Digikam for Kubuntu, package ?
<snpz> i have question about Kubuntu on laptops
<snpz> i have HP NX6310
<snpz> installed everything
<snpz> but everything is so HUGE
<snpz> resolution is 1024x768
<snpz> it's the best this model can manage
<snpz> but under xp everything was smaller
<warpzone> banym: trying to look it up, one more sec
<uwo> hi all - sth is blocking my audio (xine was unable to initialise audio drivers) - how do i find out what and kill it?
<snpz> there could be any problems with graphics drivers?
<banym> warpzone: o.k thx for help i will search a package now
<warpzone> banym: ah! open adept
<warpzone> banym: when you install xine, there should be an option to force a particular version
<Admiral_Chicago> gemidjy, should be digikam
<Admiral_Chicago> snpz, system settings
<warpzone> banym: sorry man I can't find anything, I'm going to look at how to force old versions, I think on e of my GTK libs on screwed and its giving me problems
<warpzone> banym: I'll let you know if I find anything
<furlongm> Admiral_Chicago: tells me xorg-xserver is not installed
<furlongm> the auto-detect detects the intel card, and out of 48 machines kdm shows up on about 10
<furlongm> on the other ones, kdm and X are running but the screen is blank
<warpzone> furlongm: the admiral left. I wish I could help but its out of my league, never worked with that before
<banym> warpzone: o.k thx
<D4rkly> hi i have a amd x2, which kernel should i be using with kubuntu(i386) 2.6.15-27-386, 686 or k7 ?
<D4rkly> should i use the 686 or k7 kernel with my amd dual core ?
<drayen__>  hey all, i've got a kubuntu install and im trying to forward connections on 8080 to localport 80 - i've tried "sudo iptables -t nat -A PREROUTING -p tcp -d 192.168.1.101 --dport 8080 -j REDIRECT --to-ports 80" but i the connection still gets rejected.. am i missing anything?
<JFreakCapo> hello, how change my default mail program evolution for thunderbird in gnome?
<joscha> ask in #ubuntu
<JFreakCapo> joscha: thks
<LeeJunFan> drayen__: have you also got port 80 traffic allowed?
<JGTC> if yo do not have it ,you cannot connect to anywhere!
<drayen__> LeeJunFan: yes - the localwebsever works as expected
<echo1> Question: Is it possible  (and if so, how difficlut) to have two sets of vid drivers.  I have a laptop so the fglrx drivers break my standby/hibernate.  But at the same time I would like to play games (only when I'm plugged in etc).   Can  I enable/disable the two drivers at my will?
<tolkan> is anyone knowledgeble on the topic of python-central package?
<tolkan> !info python-central
<echo1> and what would be the ebst way to pull this off
<ubotu> Package python-central does not exist in any distro I know
<LeeJunFan> drayen__: might check for other rules that might be interfering, I've done that kind of thing many times and your rule above looks fine.
<TunaTom> echo1: I have two devie-sections in my xorg.conf and whenever an update breaks my binary nvidia, i can simply drop back to nv by changing one line
<tolkan> echo1: Yes you can you'll have to configure your xorg.conf file and change around the driver each time
<LeeJunFan> echo1: the newest drivers allow suspend to ram, haven't tried hibernate, but I suspect that works too.
<tolkan> echo1:  i'm sure you can pull off a script to do it for you.  and attach that to the event that you plug in.  but either way you will have to restart X to change drivers
<drayen__> LeeJunFan: yeah i've dont it too on routers... but i dont get why its not working when done locally on kubunbtu
<echo1> LeeJunFan: i tried, didn't workout well
<echo1> tolkan: ok, so the fglrx driver install does *not* uninstall the open radeon driver.  So just to confirm: I need to setup two drivers in xorg.conf and simply comment one out and comment the other in and ctrl + alt + backspace?
<JGTC> People, how do i access to an FTP server in Firefox, if it does not recognize the directories? Example: the dir is JGTC Space and it access like JGTC%20Space, but i can not access it!
<Ash-Fox> Does anyone know of any utilities that convert publisher files to some other format like pdf or something (Since I cannot view publisher files)?
<tolkan> echo1: to do it manually yes.  There is a way to use a stream editor through a script to switch it out really quickly if you want to automate it
<tolkan> echo1: but try it manually and see how it works for now
<echo1> ok thanks.  When I get home I'll have to play around and give it a shot
<jpiccolo> when installing something though adept, how do i click ok in the details window
<LeeJunFan> drayen__: I just tried that rule on my local machine here and connected to it fine on 8080.
<drayen__> LeeJunFan: humm strange....
<eeos> does anyone know about a paratric 2D CAD under kubunut?
<eeos> sorry, does anyone know about a parametric 2D CAD that works under kubuntu?
<jpiccolo> when installing something though adept, how do i click ok in the details window
<sorush20> can I connect my printer using ethernet connection?
<sorush20> printer to computer?
<mneisen> only if you have a printer that supports it, f.e. an hp xxxx DTN
<D4rkly> i reinstalled wine and it wont work error while loading shared libraries: libntdll.so ?
<jpiccolo> when installing something though adept, how do i click ok in the details window?
<Homer> Install I think
<sorush20> mneisen: I have a hp laserjet 5Si Nx. whta is the f.e. and hp xxxx DTN
<sorush20> ?
<Homer> Request Install
<jpiccolo> Homer, what?
<daniele_982> i'm italian but there'isnt a channel ita for kubuntu
<[GuS] > mmm there is a problem in Edgy with tha package  /var/cache/apt/archives/python-apt_0.6.19ubuntu5_i386.deb (with today upgrade)
<daniele_982> i search to install xgl for my ati X300 SE but i don't know a valid guide
<[GuS] > daniele_982, you tried in compiz.net?
<daniele_982> [GuS] : no
<daniele_982> [GuS] : the link?
<[GuS] > compiz.net ...
<Skrot> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<[GuS] > search there,..,,
<h3sp4wn> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<daniele_982> h3sp4wn: kubuntu-it is ubuntu-it
<daniele_982> h3sp4wn: is 1 channel
<h3sp4wn> And they all use gnome ?
<[GuS] > lol
<manuel_> sure ...
<daniele_982> h3sp4wn: yes in fact i'm here because it don't know
<[GuS] > daniele_982, you will not lost nothing if you ask...
<Homer> how do I check my IP addy
<[GuS] > just try to search in the compiz forum i gave you... there are many HOWTOs
<jpiccolo> can anyone help me click ok (pic)-> http://jpiccolo.isa-geek.com:8080/~jpiccolo/snapshot1.png
<jpiccolo> homer, ifconfig
<Homer> k
<[GuS] > jpiccolo, what kind of help do you need there?
<D4rkly> how can i use dpkg to reconfigure wine
<jpiccolo> gus, i need to beable to "ok" it
<[GuS] > to hit the ok?
<jpiccolo> dont work
<[GuS] > use tab.. or try to install it under console...
<jpiccolo> if i quit adept, will it break it
<jpiccolo> stuck in the middle of installing java
<[GuS] > you will be available to fix it under console
<D4rkly> i used dpkg --configure wine but wine is already installed and conf'd how can i force this command ?
<h3sp4wn>  -o DPkg::Options::=--force-confmiss -o DPkg::Options::=--force-confnew (those options to apt-get)
<GnarusLeo> Anyone who got any ideas on how to syncronize my k610i with kde organizer or schedule or something?
<Wargoo> I'm trying to install kbuntu on my laptop.  I had ubuntu on it and installed it fine, but when I try this I wipe it clean and it gets stuck at "Scanning the mirror" 1% and nothing.
<jpiccolo> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<jpiccolo> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<[GuS] > jpiccolo, ?
* Tal bounds in
<Tal> !bootdisk
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bootdisk - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Tal> anyone point me to a Kubuntu bootdisk.
<Tal> if an Ubuntu one is the same, thats good to
<jpiccolo> gus, thats what i got when i tired to run from terminal
<pawel> hello
<[GuS] > jpiccolo, did you use sudo? did you kill adept app?
<Thorrn4> hello I was trying to install Cedega today and I got an error - http://paste.uni.cc/10242 (I pasted there) it says it needs xlibs but when I try to apt-get that, it didnt find it, stating that xlibs has been changed to "libxft1" and "xkeyboard-config", but when thats installed, Cedega still wont run
<pawel> THorn find this .deb
<Kiongku> !rm
<ubotu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via applications -> accessories -> terminal (gnome) or kmenu -> system -> konsole (kde). Manuals: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicCommands
<Kiongku> !rmvb
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about rmvb - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Kiongku> !media
<ubotu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Banshee, Beep Media Player, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine  -  See also !codecs
<Kiongku> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Tal> anyone know a of a kubuntu boot disk
<Thorrn4> pawel, I have the .deb, its from dpkg
<pawel> so nu can install xlibs?
<michaelvs> Tal, for some reason I thought they were one in the same.  My disk labeled Ubuntu Boot Disk displays Kubuntu during bootup.  I got mine with an issue of LinuxFormat.
<beregos> anyone here know hos to use xmodmap?
<beregos> how*
<heinkel_112> Tal: the kubujntu livecd?
<heinkel_112> Tal: the kubuntu livecd?
<heinkel_112> (sry for typo)
<red_> where do i get ati drivers
<heinkel_112> Tal: you can download it from a number of alternative locations --> http://www.kubuntu.org
<beregos> !fglrx
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Tal> no
<Thorrn4> pawel, I can only download the -dev files but not the main file
<beregos> anyone here know how to use xmodmap?
<Tal> (fone 1 mo)
<heinkel_112> Tal ??? I don't understand your question or you can't download?
<pawel> thorn i got this file if u want i mail it to u
<Thorrn4> can u please pawel ?
<Tal> sorry was on the fone.
<Tal> heinkel_11, the problem i have is as follows
<Tal> old laptop.
<Tal> usb cdrom.
<Tal> wont boot from it.
<Tal> now its an OLD usb cd rom.
<Thorrn4> pawel, I send u a priv. message
<Tal> and ive tried putting windows on it, via boot disks etc.
<Tal> but it keeps failing.
<Tal> i was wondering if there was a floppy boot disk for Kubunutu.
<heinkel_112> Tal..ok...I see, but then I think it is quite difficlt for me to help you, no experience with usb disks
<heinkel_112> you could try damn small linux
<heinkel_112> and then use that to download and install kubuntu in the next step?
<heinkel_112> although i can't tell you how...
<Tal> damn small linux is still 50mb though
<Tal> theres no floppy version.
<Tal> unless i missed it.
<heinkel_112> hmm..i thought that was the floppy distro...but then it was something else :(
<h3sp4wn> Put the drive into another machine with a 3.5 to 2.5 convertor
<[GuS] > someones uses Edgy here?
<Tal> huh?
<heinkel_112> there is something that fits on alfoppy somewhere....
<Tal> that would be nice.
<heinkel_112> a floppy
<Tal> a small gui distro thats on a floppy
<Tal> though.
* heinkel_112 curses his own typos
<Wargoo> i never used this, but try it maybe http://www.toms.net/rb/
<Tal> i had windows on this once (a techy did it)
<Tal> on the laptop.
<Tal> and i could not boot from it then either
<Tal> :(
<Tal> so im not sure it will work
<Tal> when i say wont boot i mean.
<Tal> if i put a small linux distro, it might be impossible to upgrade to kubuntu.
<Tal> but its worth a shot
<pawel> thorn i sent u this file
<pawel> check it out
<fuci> Hi, I installed Kubuntu from the base gnome with "sudo aptitude install kubuntu-desktop". Everything is fine except I can't change my resolution from 1600x1200 to 1152x864, it does show up in the system settings -> monitor. What should I do?
<pawel> fuci ___ edit xorg.file
<seanOne> Make sure you have the right monitor driver
<fuci> I do have the Nvidia driver installed,
<fuci> pawel: What should I put there?
<Makro___> mmmh
<Goliath23> hi
<pawel> dont put just edit this file - find section monitor and change resolution
<seanOne> Go to system settings and whack the display icon
<Makro___> still getting disconnected in some lapsus of time, dunno why, in windows is fine
<seanOne> Go to the hardware tab
<pawel>  / etc / X11 / xorg . conf
<pawel> edit this file with root priviliges by gedit
<ge2x> hey can any1 tell me how to burn audio cds from mp3 with k3b
<MenZa> /etc/X11/xorg.conf *
<Goliath23> I have a serious problem here: I have installed the latest k7 kernel image, using the linux-image-k7 meta package. but there doesn't seem to be a matching resticted-modules package for that kernel and I guess thats the root of real problem (nvidia kernel module isnt loaded) only If I manually specify the path to the .ko file and using insmod
<MenZa> :)
<Goliath23> any suggestions on that?
<fuci> pawel: hmm, there are some 1152x864 configurations there, for 54hz and 75hz. Strange. I can see the 1152x864 85hz in system settings -> display, but it doesn't change to it even if I'm on adminstrative mode.
<pawel> ge2 -- find plugin to k3b - it is in synaptic
<seanOne> Fuci does it identify your monitor correctly?
<ge2x> pawel, hows the plugin called?
<fuci> seanOne: In xorg.conf, yes.
<pawel> ge2 just type mp3, k3b in synaptic and HERE IS
<pawel> fuci in witch section?>
<fuci> Section "Monitor"
<pawel> wait i check my
<XVampireX> Windows is not ready for the desktop!
<ge2x> pawelbut when i mark it says it needs to remove a whole lot of other libs
<not_benh_> howdy all
<ge2x> does it has to do that
<pawel> but what libs?
<TunaTom> ho not_benh_
<TunaTom> s/ho/hi/
<not_benh_> how would I track the 'unstable' packages? I am used to debians stable/unstable/testing track but I didnt see any thing on the site about tracking unstable/testing?
<ge2x> startind adept, akregator and ending with wlassistant
<pawel> fuci --- section "screen" there are some resolutions make sure u got what u want
<TunaTom> not_benh: there's no need to do that, actually.
<h3sp4wn> not_benh_: You cannot - either use edgy or dapper - you cannot use bits of both
<TunaTom> not_benh: most packages are very quickly backported from the development versions.
<h3sp4wn> not_benh_: Or use deb-src edgy lines and backport yourself
<pawel> ge2 -- what is this plugin name
<ge2x> plz w8 a minute
<TunaTom> h3sp4wn: how would I go about that? Build/Install the edgy-sources and create debs from that?
<TunaTom> While using dapper...
<not_benh_> cool thanks guys
<TunaTom> not_benh_: cheers
<h3sp4wn> TunaTom: apt-get source (from both edgy and dapper) debuild -uc -us
<TunaTom> h3sp4wn: It's worth a try.
<TunaTom> But more interesting for others, when I go fix bugs and stuff, isn't it?
<pawel> ge2+++++    libk3b2-mp3+++++++++
<ge2x> yes thats waht its called
<fuci> Aahfrhd, crappit. I just use Gnome, it works better for me :(
<h3sp4wn> TunaTom: I just take what I want from wherever (sid / edgy)
<TunaTom> h3sp4wn: I'm constantly thinking about how to contribute, perhaps that's something.
<ge2x> so what should i do should i install it?
<TunaTom> Just build stuff and create a backport package..
<pawel> gnome or kde?
<pawel> ge2 what u got
<ge2x> kde
<pawel> so use adept to install this
<h3sp4wn> TunaTom: Problem with doing that is sometimes versions are specified explicitly in some of the meta packages
<ge2x> ohh
<pawel> try to upgrade k3b there is newer version
<h3sp4wn> TunaTom: So someone may install one of your backports and then {k}ubuntu-desktop may be uninstallable
<pawel> dont forget to apt-get update
<TunaTom> h3sp4wn: Hmm, so one would have to create something _outside_ the meta or backport the meta-package as well?
<MrBallZ> Question: any one has problems updating the flashplugin ... dpgk gives me an error ... but k3b update went by well....
<h3sp4wn> TunaTom: You just need to make sure it doesn't break anything
<abattoir> MrBallZ: yes, from what i've heard there is an issue, and its being worked upon
<MrBallZ> abattoir: thanks ... then I'll just wait ...
<abattoir> MrBallZ: you might see a fixed version in backports/updates soon, so just be a bit patient :)
<TunaTom> h3sp4wn: pitty, so I'll just keep building for my own needs. Not enough time :(
<h3sp4wn> TunaTom: I would rather not do anything unless I can be 100% certain that it will not break other things
<TunaTom> h3sp4wn: I'm an experienced Linux user since about 8 years and just think about how I could contribute back a bit.
<TunaTom> h3sp4wn: not having much time, though. So I thought I'd just publish the compiles I have anyway.
<TunaTom> h3sp4wn: and call that backport :)
<TunaTom> Perhaps some newbies to help?
<h3sp4wn> TunaTom: What do you know about cross-compiling ?
<TunaTom> h3sp4wn: Since I had LFS and Gentoo running: a bit.
<h3sp4wn> TunaTom: I need to cross compile perl for mipsel
<TunaTom> h3sp4wn: both give quite some information on that topic.
<TunaTom> h3sp4wn: well, how can I help?
* Thorrn4 is back (gone 00:30:07)
<h3sp4wn> TunaTom: I don't understand the perl build system at all
<TunaTom> h3sp4wn: no one understands that!
<mula> hi.. .how can i install kubuntu?
<mula> i am newbie :(
<cpk2> you download the iso and burn it to a cd
<TunaTom> mula: I'd like to help you.
<mula> can't I use synaptic?
<TunaTom> mula: do you have an ubuntu installation?
<mula> TunaTom,  thanks :)
<mula> yes... I've just installed Ubuntu 5.10
<Thorrn4> pawel, ty so much, it installed!
<mula> i'm in it right now
<TunaTom> mula: Then it's easy. Just select kubuntu-desktop (or so) in synaptic.
<cpk2> mula: you can use apt-get
<TunaTom> mula: The other packages will be pulled in.
<cpk2> mula: then at log in you just select kde instead of gnome
<mula> TunaTom,  thanks, I was in doubt if should I select only kubuntu-desktop or other things togheter...
<mula> TunaTom,  thanks!! :)
<h3sp4wn> mula: 5.10 is an old version 6.06 is the latest
<cpk2> well, you might want other kde apps later
<MasterEvilAce> how do i check what programs are installed by apt, using konsole?
<mula> cpk2,  thank you too! :)
<TunaTom> mula: the dependencies will be resol ved automatically
<mula> h3sp4wn,  didn't know.. :( does it update automaticly?
<mula> TunaTom,  sounds nice, I will try it now! :) thank you! :)
<cpk2> mula: no, you would need to change your sources list to update i think
<mula> cpk2, that might take some time :( but i'll try it after installing kubuntu! :)
<h3sp4wn> mula: sudo perl -pi.bak -e 's/breezy/dapper/i' /etc/apt/sources.list && sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude dist-upgrade (presuming you are on broadband)
<mula> thanks for the help people! I'lll be back later :)
<TunaTom> mula: and you should do the upgrade _before_ you install kubuntu, I think.
<mula> so I'll update it right now!
<seanOne> apt --help
<mula> h3sp4wn,  yes, I'm in broadband... :) small one.. 256kbps :(
<TunaTom> mula: I'd think so.
<TunaTom> mula: Just replace all the "breezy"-entries in your sources.list with "dapper". (like h3sp4wn said above)
<pawel> thorn - u welcome
<h3sp4wn> mula: May take a while but it should work fine
<mula> TunaTom, dapper? where?
<TunaTom> mula: do it like h3sp4wn said above.
<mula> okkk :) thanks
<TunaTom> mula: I repeat it: sudo perl -pi.bak -e 's/breezy/dapper/i' /etc/apt/sources.list && sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude dist-upgrade (presuming you are on broadband)
<darius> sveiki gyvi gal kas pagelbeti galetu?
<TunaTom> h3sp4wn: That's a nifty way to adjust the sources and have a backup!
<mula> TunaTom,  yep... i'm in the 2nd step (sudo aptitude update) now :) thanks :D
<TunaTom> h3sp4wn: is -pi.bak a normal perl command-line switch?
<lars__> cant get audio, find the sound card but cant get it to work, kmix says : mixer not found
<darius> hy
<mula> 562mb of download :S ouch
<TunaTom> mula: the price for being up to date ;)
<DethKlok> How are the man pages stored?
<mula> i'll do it tonight... it's better, because I'll have to use windows in some few hours
<TunaTom> DethKlok: groff?
<TunaTom> mula: okay, good luck for that.
<darius> hy
<mula> TunaTom,  lol! but the price for a high speed connection here in Brazil is too high :(
<TunaTom> mula: and perhaps check if you'd better first upgrade before you dist-upgrade. I'm not sure about that one.
<XVampireX> Anyone wanna go to ##windows and yell "WINDOWS IS NOT READY FOR THE DESKTOP!"
<mula> TunaTom,  hmm
<TunaTom> mula: Well, then It would perhaps be easier to have a shipit CD?
<mula> TunaTom,  I made just h3sp4wn  and it's working, already downloading
<fdoving> XVampireX: no, that's childish. we don't do that, not here, not in ##windows.
<mula> TunaTom,  no no... it would take too long :(
<cpk2> mula: you can get a free kubuntu cd, although you might want to wait for edgy to come out for your free cd
<TunaTom> mula: If it's too expensive, you can abort it at any time.
<lars__> sound problem... finds the sound card but kmix complains about not finding any mixer
<mula> TunaTom,  can I just stop the downloading in terminal?
<cpk2> mula: ctrl c
<TunaTom> mula: Yes: <Crtl>-C
<mula> TunaTom,  it expensive to have a fast connection here, that's why i pay for only 256kbps :P
<mula> cpk2,  what is edgy? :(
<TunaTom> mula: Means: Keep the control key pressed and press the c.
<mula> TunaTom, cpk2 oook thanks! :) stopped
<TunaTom> mula: the next version of ubuntu. Due on 19.10.
<cpk2> mula: edgy is the newest version that should be released in october
<mula> hmm... nice :)
<edu> Hi
<TunaTom> cpk2: hey, that
<TunaTom> is my newby.
<TunaTom> back
<TunaTom> off
* cpk2 hides in corner
<mula> but until there i'll be, at least, trying to use this one (not 5.10, but 6.09, right?)
* cpk2 goes to different channels tab
<TunaTom> mula: depends.
<edu> Will  the next kubuntu release have an xgl helper, like mandriva 2007?
<lars__> think this one got it
<lars__> xubutu
<cpk2> breezy = 5.10 ;dapper = 6.06; edgy = i forget the number
<TunaTom> mula: unless you keep the upgrade running, you're technically still using 5.10.
<lars__> and packages and guides
<fdoving> cpk2: 6.10
<mula> TunaTom,  yep.. i'll upgrade it tonight.... it's 15:48 here... :)
<fdoving> cpk2: it's year.month
<lars__> edu xubuntu is a fork with xgl if i am not wrong ( newbie / interm. )
<TunaTom> mula: Afterwards you'll be using 6.04. It's 20:42 here.
<lars__> me that is
<TunaTom> lars__: xubuntu is using the xfce desktop.
<mula> TunaTom,  lol.. anyway.. no problem! :) I'll try to upgrade it this night! :D
<mula> *tonight
<lars__> ok sry
<fdoving> lars__: xubuntu has nothing to do with xgl.. it's just using the xfce desktop. xubuntu.org
<fdoving> .. as tunatom said. (i'm to slow).
<TunaTom> lars__: edubuntu is for educational purposes, esp. school (desktop and server)
<lars__> one of all those funny lib.
<mula> cpk2,  h3sp4wn , TunaTom, thanks for the help! gtg now!! :)
<TunaTom> mula: cu.
<mula> later :)
<lars__> why did you mention edubuntu?
<lars__> got sound problem...
<TunaTom> lars_: you said: "edu xubuntu is a fork with xgl if i am not wrong ( newbie / interm. )"
<TunaTom> lars__: I'm not good with sound. Works here, but that's about it :)
<lars__> hit name was edu
<TunaTom> lars__: oops, sorry.
<TunaTom> Be it as it might. At least I helped one newbie. gtg now.
<TunaTom> cu
<lars__> had it working on this comp. a year back now it is gone and crazy
<omar> hello I would like to configure my evolution, I got gmail, and i follow the steps in the guide, what can I do
<edu> yup, xubuntu uses xfce...
<dcordero> hi
<dcordero> i have a problem un kubuntu
<edu> I meant an app that would help to set up the 3d card drivers and the xgl system... that would be very useful!
<root_____> i need ati drivers
<unksi> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<dcordero> i have 2 partitions on my hd... One primary partition mounted as / where ubuntu are installed, and another partition for save personal data that i want to mount on /media/baulext3... The filesystem of both partition are ext3... The problem is that i can't to write into de data partition from a normal user account
<red_> i need ati drivers
<red_> where do i get ati drivers
<edu> www.ati.com
<edu> go to downloads, drivers, and then go to linux...
<mattindia> Hey dudes, just wanted to say that i'm happy because i installed all the softwares i used on windows on my kubuntu and it works!
<edu> but you'd better do to open adept and search for "fglrx"
<red_> ubotu: ati drivers
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ati drivers - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Tm_T> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<MasterEvilAce> you're so silly ubotu
<travis> just a quick question, everytime i try to open deb packages, this comes up "the utility is not in your path please install it or contact system admin"
<travis> what do i do?
<ScottK> travis:Don't open the packages directly, use Adept or your favorite package manager.
<travis> oooh ok
<socres> hey hello
<socres> has anyone ever tried to get working xgl with kubuntu?
<omar> Good quest, I wanted some time ago, but it looks so complicated
<mattindia> i have a little problem through: my widescreen works fine with the ATI drivers
<mattindia> but when i watch a video full screen it lags a lot; do you have ideas why the ATI driver is not ok?
<omar> Do you know a good guide to configure evolution????
<omar> one that works at least
<fdoving> omar: might get more help in #ubuntu as evolution is the default PIM/mail client in ubuntu.
<omar> thanx
<Goliath23> hi
<Goliath23> since a couple of updates my video-icon-preview doesnt work. neither on desktop nor in konqueror, any idea what that could be or how to enable them?
<Goliath23> (the strange thing is, that the tooltip that comes up if I rest the mouse on a video file shows the preview!
<Sanne> hi
<cpk2> hi
<red_> ubotu: ati drivers
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ati drivers - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<vvatsa> red_: what would you like too know.
<red_> ubotu: ati/nvidia drivers
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ati/nvidia drivers - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<cpk2> red_: its !ati
<red_> i need to know how to redo my xorg
<red_> ubotu: !ati/nvidia drivers
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ati/nvidia drivers - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<cpk2> red_: the xorg.conf tells you at the top how to regenerate it if thats what you need
<red_> i know there is a link on wiki, but i cant remember it
<cpk2> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<vvatsa> http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Dapper_Installation_Guide#Method_2:_Generating.2FInstalling_Ubuntu_packages_for_the_8.28.8_drivers_in_Ubuntu_Dapper_Manually
<red_> there it is
<edu> bye
<zorglu_> to all regular helpers, do you know if there is a stat on the ubotu commands, the most frequently used one etc... would be good to know what are the most common problems seens on irc
<cpk2> i bet it has to do with sources
<cpk2> people not knowing about the extra repos
<MasterEvilAce> yeah
<MasterEvilAce> repos is probably it
<zorglu_> me too :) but such tools would be good
<MasterEvilAce> ubotu isn't very intelligent
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about isn't very intelligent - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<MasterEvilAce> i did a search and it said you were not intelligent ubotu :P
<zorglu_> i tried recently to motivate #kubuntu-devel to produce some solutions, i even suggested possible solutions, but did get much echo
<NthDegree> @lart MasterEvilAce
<zorglu_> maybe it would be more convincing with hard number
<NthDegree> @pity MasterEvilAce
<MasterEvilAce> lol
<NthDegree> Ubugtu you fool
<MasterEvilAce> ubuntu is a friggin' idiot, gosh!
<cpk2> zorglu_: solutions for what?
<zorglu_> cpk2: make it easier to install the usual extra repositories
<zorglu_> cpk2: a simple .deb would do it, making adding universe something like 'sudo apt-get install config-rep-unniverse'
<cpk2> hmm like a script to uncomment the common extra repos?
<cpk2> that too
<zorglu_> cpk2: yes but wrapped in a .deb to make it easier for users
<cpk2> although i bet the help page that pops up when you open konq tells you how to add repos
<zorglu_> cpk2: well i am trying to reduce the amount of question we got about repository by making it easier to fix it :)
<MasterEvilAce> is there no grub splash in Edgy?
<i_luv_beer> anyone know why you need to reload KDE for menu options to pop up?
<cpk2> zorglu_: self help does go a long way though =); and there is a managing repos link in the supported html help doc with helpful links
<travis> hmm, i still can't open deb files when trying to open with adept, i downloaded one called ksmoothdock.deb and tried ark but it woudln't let me
<travis> any ideas?
<zorglu_> cpk2: yep but link to link to link and then user doesnt read it and come here to ask :)
<OOD> travis: you want to install the deb?
<travis> yeah
<zorglu_> travis: try "sudo dpkg -i yourpackanamegoeshere.deb"
<travis> but it won't let me
<travis> ok
<Zvezdichko> is there an error
<OOD> or right click on it and select the install menu
<cpk2> zorglu_: I guess I am more of the linux mindset that you should try to do some reading before anything else
<zorglu_> cpk2: i understand what you mean but i purposly spend time with beginer to see how they use their computer. and believe me, reading doc is not part of it :)
<cpk2> zorglu_: hehe =D
<travis> hey thanks for the tips, i'm a newb
<zorglu_> cpk2: in my experience, they do "wow it is too complex, i have no time for this"
<zorglu_> travis: it worked ?
<cpk2> zorglu_: I suppose though since irc is so easy to use why not take advantage of the easy help?
<zorglu_> cpk2: indeed, especially at the very begining when they switch from window to linux
<travis> sort of
<travis> now its saying dependcy problems
<travis> lol
<cpk2> zorglu_: i would imagine we might go from telling people to edit source.list to spamming the apt-get command though =P
<travis> theres two packages it says i don't have
<cpk2> sources*
<travis> libqt3c102 and kdelibs4
<morphius> ok, so when i try to login using kdm, I'm in a loop. If I put in my password, it takes me back to the login again (after trying to start kde). Upon further research, /dev/null has permission promlems. I have crw-------. So I "chmod a+rw" and now get crw-rw-rw-. Great. restart kdm and can login in fine. Reboot. /dev/null: now at crw------- again. I tried having my very last init script in rcS.d chmod the /dev/null automagically but still no go. Any ide
<zorglu_> cpk2: at some point i even proposed to get a url to a irc channel directly on the screen after install :)
<cpk2> travis: apt-get them
<cpk2> zorglu_: would certainly help alot of people
<travis> ok
<zorglu_> cpk2: yep, user could cut/past the command and it is less error prone
<cpk2> and help those people who dont do *any* research and would never know about irc
<kyaneos> hi
<zorglu_> cpk2: yep and imagine the thing, "i just installed the cd and ... wow if i click here i can talk to a lot of people having the same problem as me and we can exchange solution" :)
<kyaneos> why kubuntu developers are using scriptings languages like Python-PyKDE to develop apps??
<cpk2> because they like using python?
<zorglu_> kyaneos: you already asked yesterday :) i guess they like this language. why are you looking for another reason ?
<kyaneos> mm ok
<kyaneos> sorry
<kyaneos> thank you
<otaku-san> haven't ben on here in a while...ok how would I execute a .bin file?  I'm trying to get a GUI installer to execute
<i_luv_beer> what is written in python?
<fdoving> morphius: check /etc/udev/rules.d/40-permissions.rules somewhere at the bottom you'll find "null"
<cpk2> otaku-san: ./ maybe?
<morphius> thanks fdoving. I'll give it a go.
<fdoving> morphius: the line should say 'KERNEL=="null",                         MODE="0666"
<travis> ugh, ok, i am stupid, what is the command for apt-get?  like the package is libqt3c102, what would the exact command be for it?
<otaku-san> cpk2: like in the konsole do ./ then the file....I might just go with the source...I can compile...just wanted to try the GUI
<otaku-san> travis: like sudo apt-get install (app) ?
<fdoving> travis: sudo apt-get install libqt3c102
<travis> ok, i will try it, but i doubt it will work
<morphius> fdoving: It does. Does not appear to be the problem.
<cpk2> otaku-san: yes ./ filehere
<otaku-san> ok I'll try that....if it doesn't work I'll fall back on good ol' trusty compilin'
<i_luv_beer> travis: if it doesn't work try apt-get update
<fdoving> morphius: then either,  something is changing /dev/nulls permissions after udev has created it. or udev isn't run as it should.
<otaku-san> hehe thanks cpk2
<cpk2> otaku-san: it work?
<morphius> I'm thinking somthing with the xserver or kdm.
<i_luv_beer> there is also adept which makes installing packages even more brainless
<Sanne> morphius: I once had to disable usplash to get past weird boot problems, you might give it a try.
<otaku-san> cpk2: I'm about to try it
<otaku-san> just was thanking you for your time
<travis> this is what comes up "
<travis> Package libqt3c102 is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<travis> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<travis> is only available from another source
<fdoving> morphius: xserver or kdm doesn't change device permissions.
<JFreakCapo> hi, exist some msn client with voice support
<fdoving> !info libqt3c102
<ubotu> Package libqt3c102 does not exist in any distro I know
<fdoving> travis: the package doesn't exist.
<morphius> sanne: I once had to hold down the shift key on a computer to get it to become usable. Maybe I'll give that a try too huh? ;)
<cpk2> i_luv_beer: i think the cli apt-get is alot more clear
<travis> ugh, then why are they saying its dependent on it
<fdoving> who says?
<Sanne> morphius: I was not joking...
<morphius> sanne: I know.
<travis> ksmoothdock is saying it
<travis> whenever i try to install the deb
<fdoving> !ksmoothdock
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ksmoothdock - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<fdoving> !info ksmoothdock
<ubotu> Package ksmoothdock does not exist in any distro I know
<travis> its from kde-look.org
<Thorrn4> hello, I accidently deleted my "/usr/java" directory while trying to move a file, is there a way to get it back?
<Sanne> morphius: well, after disabling usplash I could log in, so... but do as you like :)
<travis> i like the dock from mac osx
<fdoving> travis: that explains it. it's unofficial.
<morphius> Sanne: It's just a wild shot in the dark. But I'm willing to try it anyway. I also wasn't joking. I seriously did get a computer that did that.
<Dendron> --------How do i install XUBUNTU without a LIVE CD? IS that what the alternate CD is for?
<travis> heh
<fdoving> Thorrn4: basically, no.
<i_luv_beer> !info kvdocker
<ubotu> Package kvdocker does not exist in any distro I know
<i_luv_beer> !info kvdock
<Thorrn4> fdoving, wat is inside it, anything important?
<ubotu> Package kvdock does not exist in any distro I know
<cpk2> Dendron: use apt-get
<i_luv_beer> ...
<Sanne> morphius: ah, haha! Well, I disabled it in /boot/grub/menu.list. If you need assistance, just shout :)
<i_luv_beer> one sec
<Thorrn4> fdoving, I was trying to install java, but its not working still
<Dendron> ----cpk2i have a fresh HDD with nothing on it
<Thorrn4> !java
<ubotu> To install a java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the Multiverse repository
<cpk2> Dendron: i believer you can get any of the *ubuntu from any *ubuntu install
<fdoving> Thorrn4: probably nothing that can't be re-installed easily.
<JFreakCapo> exist some msn client with voice support
<JFreakCapo> ??
<morphius> Sanne: I got it. I'll give it a try as soon as I'm finished with some other stuff. Thanks!
<otaku-san> cpk2: hehehe it keeps on complaining that ./ is a directory....hmmmm I know there is a command to execute bins....
<Sanne> morphius: ak, good luck
<i_luv_beer> travis
<otaku-san> dang this channel is hoppin
<i_luv_beer> try apt-get install kxdocker
<cpk2> Dendron: or you could just go to xubuntu.org
<i_luv_beer> !kxdocker
<ubotu> kxdocker: innovative docker for KDE that is like Mac OSX Docker. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.39-0ubuntu2 (dapper), package size 253 kB, installed size 832 kB
<cpk2> otaku-san: try sh
<otaku-san> yeah
<Dendron> ------The LIVE CD hangs. Will the Alternate CD work better then a live CD?
<fdoving> Thorrn4: you can use 'dpkg -S /usr/java' to see what packages had files there.
<cpk2> Dendron: its possible, did you check the live cd for errors?
<Dendron> yeah
<fdoving> Thorrn4: then you can use 'sudo apt-get install --reinstall list of packages separated by spaces'
<zorglu_> all the boot option to make it eaise r? :)
<Sanne> Dendron: some people have more luck with the alternate, worth a try
<travis> i_luv_beer i do have kxdocker, but everytime it starts up, tons of things go wrong, like they have all these files pop up and i would rather have something more stable
<otaku-san> i_luv_beer: Oh man...kxdocker was a pain for me to install...forgot how!  I know it was a pain...doesn't work either
<Dendron> ---thanks!
<zorglu_> apci=off and stuff
<Dendron> ---i will give it a try.
<Thorrn4> fdoving, the whole folder is gone: "dpkg: /usr/java not found"
<i_luv_beer> otaku-san: uh "apt-get install kxdocker"? :P
<i_luv_beer> but yeah I never used it
<i_luv_beer> I did install it but I perfer kicker
<travis> heh, i don't like kxdocker
<travis> whats kicker?
<cpk2> i could have sworn ./ executed bins?
<otaku-san> no I had to do it another way...I think I compiled it...it was my first compiling and everything went wrong
<otaku-san> that to i_luv_beer
<i_luv_beer> travis: the default panel of KDE
<otaku-san> cpk2: um....it's saying it cannot execute the bin
<travis> heh ok
<Thorrn4> fdoving, I found the help site, ty for the help
<otaku-san> shite...I'll just compile it...
<i_luv_beer> !superkambaramba
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about superkambaramba - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<i_luv_beer> hmm
<tsdgeos> !superkaramba
<ubotu> superkaramba is an application that gives you interactive eye-candy on your desktop. To get themes for it, head over to http://kde-look.org
<travis> yeah, but those are widgets
<travis> not a dock
<travis> i favor docks
<travis> unfortunatly
<travis> oh well, i guess i can wait until a stable version comes out or something
<i_luv_beer> it sorta worked for me
<i_luv_beer> I just hated the configuration screen
<i_luv_beer> too confusing
<travis> yeah
<travis> and since i am a newb, i don't exactly know totally what i am looking at
<tuxi> hi
<tuxi> anyone running ubuntu / kubuntu on vpc?
<otaku-san> cpk2: d00d your thinking ./install.sh
<otaku-san> hehehe
<i_luv_beer> hmm I got it working
<i_luv_beer> you have it installed travis?
<i_luv_beer> go into "Run" in the KDE menu, type "kxdocker"
<i_luv_beer> btw anytime you want to load a package all you gotta do is type the name
<i_luv_beer> either in console or at a run prompt
<i_luv_beer> very nice feature of linux command line
<Thorrn4> I have a problem with installing the Mozilla-flash pluggin - http://paste.uni.cc/10249 its not installing and its giving me an error
<i_luv_beer> Thorrn4: you using amd64, or ppc?
<Thorrn4> no, x86
<i_luv_beer> !easyubuntu
<ubotu> EasyUbuntu is a script that automates installation of some items. Use at your own risk. See http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/ ; for help and or discussions about EasyUbuntu please join #easyubuntu.
<travis> heh, yeah but i can't configure the kxdocker to be at the top of the screen or right or left, it owon't let me
<i_luv_beer> try that
<sybux> How can I watch divx movie on kubu ?
<fdoving> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<sybux> thx
<i_luv_beer> yeah it's grayed out for me too
<i_luv_beer> I really hate it's configuration dialog
<i_luv_beer> very ugly
<cpk2> otaku-san: oh, oops
<zorglu_> fdoving: do you know if ubotu can provide stat about the usage frequency for each of its command ?
<i_luv_beer> someone make a ksmoothdock package plz :p
<fdoving> zorglu_: not that i'm aware of.
<zorglu_> fdoving: ok
<mushroomblue> msg nickserv identify halofive
<fdoving> zorglu_: you can read about him at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage
<mushroomblue> oh my god I know I didn't just do that.
<mushroomblue> kbye
<zorglu_> mushroomblue: time to change password :)
<fdoving> mushroomblue: i suggest changing that password fast :)
<mushroomblue> yup.
<i_luv_beer> lol
<i_luv_beer> SO TEMPTING
<fdoving> zorglu_: https://bot.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?order=popularity%20DESC&page=0
<fdoving> zorglu_: sorted by popularity, most pop. first.
<otaku-san> cpk2: kinda depends on the filename...and it has to be .sh  So it would be ./(install file..probably called install).sh
<zorglu_> fdoving: yep just looking at it, thanks :)
<mushroomblue> wow. that was officially the lamest thing I've done on IRC.
<mushroomblue> kbye. :)
<i_luv_beer> I always type password in status screen
<Thorrn4> i_luv_beer, I installed, but its not loading
<i_luv_beer> did you copy paste the stuff said into terminal/
<cpk2> I have my client send my login when i connect to irc
<i_luv_beer> make sure to hit ENTER too
<i_luv_beer> last commnad will not got executed without hitting enter
<cpk2> otaku-san: i guess i normally just use .installs =P
<otaku-san> hehe
<otaku-san> there is a .deb install for the file on they're site...but I don't know how to get those to work
<cpk2> otaku-san: use dpkg
<cpk2> i think it would be dpkg -i installthis.deb
<otaku-san> you mean point the file in konsole and put in dpkg (file) /
<zorglu_> cpk2: about our previous discussion, it is there https://bot.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu&order=popularity%20DESC&page=0 quite educationnal, in fact repository is only third
<otaku-san> oh question answered
<Raul12> does alternate cd of kbuntu.iso is text or graphical installation
<cpk2> if you are using the .deb otaku-san you would just do dpkg -i installthis.deb
<tsdgeos>  alternate is text afaik
<cpk2> might need sudo to do it
<otaku-san> hmmm ok
<Raul12> is alternate is tuff to install ?
<cpk2> zorglu_: i think they need to fix their certificate
<Raul12> any help how to install
<zorglu_> cpk2: yep :) but it is another issue
<cpk2> zorglu_: haha pastebin is second
<Sanne> Raul12: alternate is not hard. Only if you plan to do custom partitions you need to concentrate a bit, but that's also not hard.
<zorglu_> cpk2: :)
<cpk2> zorglu_: is this just from the ubuntu channel or all the channels?
<zorglu_> cpk2: all the channel the bot is on, from what i understand
<cpk2> wow compiz is 4th
<Raul12> Sanne any written document on alternate installation ?
<zorglu_> cpk2: yep this eyes candy will do real good for linux
<i_luv_beer> Raul12: both are easy, but the standard one allows you to use live-cd
<i_luv_beer> Raul12: the alternate one allows you to script installations
<i_luv_beer> so it is better if you want to install ubuntu on like 100 computers
<pielgrzym> anybody knows how to move /boot to another partition? I got a very first partition with an exact copy of boot. grub boots with this partition - all I need to do is change fstab? :) help plz! :)
<cpk2> zorglu_: yeah people coming from windows probably care most about "does it look pretty?" and "can i do everything from gui?"
<Sanne> Raul12: I don't know of any links, sorry, but I'm sure they could be found if you try to search.
<otaku-san> cpk2: *mouth drops open*  ....that was kinda sick how easy that was....*gently pokes box*
<zorglu_> cpk2: i could not agree more :)
<cpk2> otaku-san: dpkg is basically the same as using apt-get =D
<cpk2> although i think all the user friendly stuff like apt-get is great, I enjoy being lazy
<otaku-san> cpk2: it installed...lets see if it works...hehehe ;)  Yeah...just more manual labor!!! ;p
<otaku-san> heheh I agree with you
<otaku-san> Linux Users = Lazy ;)
<cpk2> no one likes having to go through installing tons of libs just to compile something and install
<otaku-san> no kidding
<otaku-san> thats all I did to get Linux up to snuff....
<tuxi> cpk2, there are still gentoo users
<cpk2> tuxi: yes, i have been linked some slashdot quotes =P
<arcasa> How can I get .wmv files to play properly? (Kubuntu Dapper amd64)
<zorglu_> !codec
<tuxi> arcasa, think you can use ms dlls
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about codec - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<zorglu_> !codecd
<zorglu_> !codecs
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about codecd - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<zorglu_> there :)
<arcasa> ms dlls?
<tuxi> microsoft dynamic link libarys
<cpk2> tuxi: 'Gentoo doesn't ask what it can do to make things easier, it asks you exactly what it is that you want it to do, and then does precisely and only that.'
<MasterEvilAce> what's a good image viewer? where i can load up a folder of images and just step through them
<arcasa> Well according to Restricted Formats I can't play them.
<cpk2> =P
<otaku-san> cpk2: New something was up when it went easily....it won't come up...maybe I need to poke it a bit
<arcasa> Maaan amd64 sucks. Why doesn't anyone bother helping us out?
<pielgrzym> anybody knows how to move /boot to another partition? I got a very first partition with an exact copy of boot. grub boots with this partition - all I need to do is change fstab? :) help plz! :)
<zorglu_> arcasa: you can with the w32codec if the wmv has no drm
<arcasa> I don't have any win32codecs.
<arcasa> Where do i get them?
<zorglu_> via the url i gave you at first :)
<zorglu_> several command to do
<cpk2> otaku-san: whats the program?
<otaku-san> its called CastPodder
<arcasa> Restricted formats?
<cpk2> doesnt start at all?
<otaku-san> ack restricted format!
<otaku-san> ....I type castpodder into konsole....nothing
<cpk2> i am lauging reading this article on gentoo
<arcasa> AMD64 architecture
<arcasa> The Windows Codecs package cannot be used directly by the AMD64 distribution. Some people solve this problem by installing the i386 Ubuntu distribution inside a chroot (for example, Linux Vserver or [WWW]  dchroot), and this works very well.
<arcasa> Fuck.
<cpk2> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<arcasa> !language
<otaku-san> I do it then like this CastPodder...a whole jumble of stuff comes up...complaining...but Castpodder doesn't come up
<arcasa> Aww... don't work for me.
<otaku-san> ...hehehe thats cuz cpk2 did it first
<otaku-san> I think the bot has a certain timelimit before it can be used again
<otaku-san> to prevent bot abuse and flooding
<arcasa> How come after 3 years, No one's provided any support for amd64?
<arcasa> I can't play wmv now. That sucks.
<arcasa> But you'd have thought, after 3 years, someone woulda fixed that.
<otaku-san> cpk2: I tried going into usr/bin...found a script shell no exe
<zorglu_> arcasa: an possibility would be to run on 32bit
<one> hi evry1
<arcasa> You mean reinstall kubuntu?
<one> just getting back 2 kubuntu, need sum sggestions
<arcasa> Why on earth would I do that! amd64 is the newest... Should be the best! But no one thinks to update.
<cpk2> otaku-san: they have any notes about it from where you got the dpkg?
<otaku-san> arcasa: d00d 64 is still in the infant stage...sad I know...so change to 32...that means compleatly getting a new CD image
<arcasa> I don't want to change to 32 bit.
<arcasa> It would be a waste of an AMD 64 4000+
<zorglu_> arcasa: the 64bit is in progress, sorry for the incovenience
<arcasa> Progress? 3 damn years!
<otaku-san> arcasa: Winbloze has almost no support
<arcasa> But Windows works.
<arcasa> And the pride of the Ubuntu premise is that the community are always updating.. Making it better.
<zorglu_> arcasa: so you have 2 alternatives, either ubuntu in 32bit or window, it is up to you to choose
<otaku-san> arcasa: not all the way...64 is still new....nobody is totally willing to go over
<arcasa> Well after 3 years, and still no wmv or wine support... i think that is a failure.
<cpk2> you are blaming ubuntu that wine doesnt work?
<zorglu_> arcasa: if you are not satified with ubuntu, you can use window. ubuntu want user to be satisfied
<arcasa> So how the hell am I gonna watch porn now?
<arcasa> I don't want to use windows dammnit. Windows suck.
<otaku-san> cpk2: ok....they do have something on it....but the links borked
<zorglu_> arcasa: well ok so you complain about everybody :)
<arcasa> It's computing for morons. I'm not a moron.
<cpk2> otaku-san: =\
<arcasa> I complain that 3 years is a helluva long time to be in infant stages.
<Sanne> arcasa: wmv is proprietary, you need the half-legal win32codecs for those. There's not much free developers can do with proprietary formats, because of legal issues. That said, there are ways for 64but users, hold on, I'll get you a link.
<MasterEvilAce> yeah entertainment is :-/ on ubuntu. Lots of videos i can't play because codecs and stuff just don't work.
<zorglu_> arcasa: we proposed you all the solutions available and none satisfy you
<MasterEvilAce> or not easily, atleast
<cpk2> you can always try using the plf repo for codecs
<otaku-san> .........how about automatix or easyubuntu
<arcasa> I do not want windows. Nor do I want to lose all my files by reinstalling.
<arcasa> plf repo? Explain please.
<cpk2> arcasa: why would you lose all your files?
<cpk2> !plf
<ubotu> plf is the Penguin Liberation Front, see http://wiki.ubuntu-fr.org/doc/plf - mainly for i386 users with some packages for ppc
<Sanne> arcasa: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=191205
<insparedes> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<zorglu_> plf wont do any good tho :)
<cpk2> !easysource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<arcasa> Because if I install the new kernel, my old one, including my files, would be overwritten.
<cpk2> that might have some non-free repos
<otaku-san> I think Hawkwind has something on getting all the good repos
<cpk2> arcasa: move your important data to a different partition?
<Monchito> good afternoon
<cpk2> and changing your kernel overwrites nothing
<Josh_> how come my c++ compiler won't recognize the g++ command?
<Josh_> i've already downloaded the build-essential package
<arcasa> It formats my drive! How can that overwrite nothing?!
<steveire> it's gcc
<zorglu_> arcasa is definitly a though client :)
<Sanne> arcasa: expecially for wmv: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=188974
<Josh_> steveire i know its gcc
<Josh_> Jucato: you around?
<arcasa> How long do you think until they start giving amd64 PROPER support?
<lynx> ontno
<zorglu_> arcasa: unpredictable
<cpk2> arcasa: when you compile a new kernel all you do is add a new kernel to your machine (can be big or small, depends on how much you compile in) and then you can choose to boot from that kernel or any other numerous kernels you may have installed
<zorglu_> arcasa: but likely long
<travis> anyone know a good dvd ripper?
<lynx> no
<zorglu_> arcasa: using your meaning of 'proper' :)
<cpk2> arcasa: probably around the time they start phasing out 32bit
<Monchito> no man sorry
<Sanne> arcasa: the ubuntu devs already do that. The rest is up to the corporations.
<Josh_> anyone know what i need to do to make my compiler recognize the g++ command?
<zorglu_> Josh_: what do you mean ? g++ is the compiler
<arcasa> I have a dream. A dream where 32 bit kernels... and 64 bit kernels... Can live together in peace... Sharing the same abilities and compatibilities.
<zorglu_> arcasa: well unfortunatly it is a dream
<Josh_> zorglu: here is my problem, i coded c++ program on xemacs, it asks for the make, and i type n g++ etc. then it says
<Sanne> arcasa: why do you need a 32bit kernel on a 64bit ubuntu?
<sinpath> need help >.< windows user now useing linux " i need some help with setting up my all-in-one printer
<cpk2> i'm sure 64bit will be backwards compatible
<Josh_> my compilation exited abnormally because /b/bin/bash: g++: command not
<otaku-san> cpk2: it has to be...no one would change over...
<Josh_> command not found
<zorglu_> Josh_: ok type "which g++" in a terminal
<cpk2> otaku-san: nonsense, the companies can do whatever they want, you cant put an agp card into a pci-e slot now can you? =P
<arcasa> I wish all you 32 bit people would evolve to 64 :P
<zorglu_> Josh_: what does it say ?
<arcasa> It's such a shame that the human race are so pathetic when it comes to moving onto something new.
<arcasa> The energy crisis is a perfect example.
<zorglu_> arcasa: please behave and watch the language
<otaku-san> well my mplayer is borked....always has been...anyone know of another player I could use for firefox
<Josh_> zorglu: which g++ in the terminal brought up nothing for me
<otaku-san> cpk2: true true
<zorglu_> Josh_: so it is not installed
<arcasa> We COULD just use windfarms and other safe things... But NO. Human race wants to drain all the natural resources... Then complain... Then suffer.
<cpk2> arcasa: i purposefully dont have a 64bit because i know it is still new and has very little support
<sinpath> i need some help with setting up my all-in-one printer hp printer wont run or isnt detected
<cpk2> not to mention very little people are optimizing for 64bit
<arcasa> I really find it hard to belive that something can still be classed as "new" after 3 years.
<Sanne> Josh_, zorglu_: package build-essential?
<Josh_> zorglu: what do i need to download? i thought i needed to download the build-essential package
<zorglu_> Sanne: he said he installed it, trying to narrow down the issue
<otaku-san> arcasa: I understand your point but whining about it won't help...get out there and do something!  We need more pushing and work and less whining and sitting
* cpk2 cheers otaku-san
<sinpath> can any one help me with my printer?
<Sanne> zorglu_: sorry, didn't catch it, will be silent now ;)
<cpk2> and you cant put a windfarm in any old place
<Monchito> what is da problemman?
<arcasa> Otaku... I started Kubuntu 6 days ago. I WISH I could "get out there and do something!"... But I really can't. No where near skilled enough.
<zorglu_> Sanne: no need to be sorry, only updating you :)
<Sanne> zorglu_: thanks :)
<zorglu_> arcasa: well learn and then contribute
<zorglu_> !build-essential
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<Monchito> sinpath: what is da problem?
<Josh_> zorglu: i'll be right back i think i found the problem but i may needyour help again
<zorglu_> ok
<sinpath> it wont detect it
<arcasa> I am learning... A couple of days ago I couldn't run a terminal... I couldn't make my way through my files in a terminal.... I'm actually amazed how quickly I'v picked it up.
<cpk2> the best way to learn is by abandoning windows so you *have* to figure it out or you cant get done what you want
<otaku-san> arcasa: me neither man!  I've been using Linux all of like 2 months!  I'm so n00b it's not even funny.  But here is an answer.  save your files to disk, key drive.  nuke the 64 bit ubuntu.  Change over to 32 bit...learn on that!  And then once your knowlegable go back to 64 bit
<cpk2> btw otaku-sanyou try dpkg-reconfigure castpodder
<otaku-san> and it might have better support by then
<otaku-san> cpk2: cool...trying that now
<cpk2> might give you some setup optioins
<sinpath> linux is a first for me & i dont have the set up disk for  it which i was told wont work
<arcasa> No man.... I find the principle of DOWNGRADING my kernel.... Idiotic.
<arcasa> I'll bitch and moan until support for amd64 comes :P
<Sanne> arcasa: that, or actually go to the links I gave you and read what's on there. There are solutions to most 64bit problems. If you get stuck with details, come back here for help.
<otaku-san> arcasa: then your unwilling to LEARN!
<cpk2> then learn how to build a 64bit program and help the community
<zorglu_> arcasa: please avoid all the insult everywhere
<cpk2> err system not program
<arcasa> I have read.
<arcasa> I read them while trying to install wine.
<|lostbyte|> ANy one here installed ubuntu server edition ?
<arcasa> it's impossible without a chroot... And that is something I won't do.
<otaku-san> arcasa: to learn you have to crawl before walking....using 64 ubuntu is like using a beta...it's not for a n00b...go back...then work forward
<Sanne> arcasa: I have wine on a 64bit system without chroot.
<otaku-san> cpk2: ok I did that and it waited for a sec then went back to normal
<cpk2> no configure options?
<travis> man, i wish you could make the default clock just say the am pm time, instead of military time
<Sanne> arcasa: for wine, I pretty much followed this: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=185557
<cpk2> travis: you can
<travis> you can?
<cpk2> travis: right click the time then go to date time format
<arcasa> Does the wine work?
<otaku-san> cpk2: nope...no config options
<cpk2> otaku-san: did anyone else make any debs of it? maybe its a broken deb?
<otaku-san> Sanne: I think arcasa is asking you that...if you missed it
<travis> i tried that, i don't see anythign to change into am and pm
<Sanne> arcasa: talking to me? Of so, please mention my name so I get highlighted by my chat program. So far, what I wanted to run with wine works so much as to be expected, at least not worse than on 32bit.
<|lostbyte|> !fork
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fork - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<arcasa> Sanne: Does it work properly :P
<|lostbyte|> !find fork
<cpk2> travis: go to the date and time tab
<ubotu> Found: libprefork-perl, apache2-mpm-prefork, apache2-prefork-dev
<|lostbyte|> :(
<Sanne> otaku-san: yeah, just figured, thanks :)
<arcasa> One single thing I miss about Windows.... Is Tibia :(
<sinpath> that sucks
<cpk2> travis: change hh:mm:ss to the other options
<otaku-san> Sanne: np
<Sanne> arcasa: as much as you can expect, yes.
<arcasa> Sanne: Thanks dude.
<otaku-san> cpk2:  sadly it's just one deb file....
<Sanne> arcasa: /me no dude ;) but you're welcome
<cpk2> otaku-san: too bad that link with the notes you mentioned is broken =\
<arcasa> Just a random question... How old is everyone?
<arcasa> I'm 14.
<cpk2> otaku-san: guess you might want to try uninstalling with dpkg and then compiling
<travis> ah yes, i did that, but its still on military time, do i ahve to restart the computer?
<sinpath> 25 & no clue with linux
<Sanne> lol
<cpk2> travis: did you apply the changes?
<travis> yup
<travis> and something came up and i clicked yes
<cpk2> i dont see why kdm would have to be restarted
<otaku-san> cpk2: hehehe yeah...it sux0rz  Hmmm let me check the tarball...
<travis> hmm, it says if i want to change language(which i don't) i have to logout
<travis> heh
<travis> thats silly
<|lostbyte|> Listen up, i have a laptop cdrom is crashed and there ant a floopy drive on it. How do i install kubuntu on it ...........?
<cpk2> sinpath: how is your printer plugged into your machine?
<sinpath> usb
<cpk2> |lostbyte|: network install?
<arcasa> Thanks Sanne :D I now have wine installed on amd64 :D:D:D:D
<otaku-san> travis: yes you have to logout...
<arcasa> Now to try and install Tibia. . .
<cpk2> sinpath: does it show up if you do lsusb?
<|lostbyte|> cpk2, does'nt that need a floopy.
<|lostbyte|> ?
<cpk2> !printer
<ubotu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<travis> heh alright
<sinpath> its an all in one hp1350
<otaku-san> arcasa: see...you just had to wait for someone who knew.  Have fun man
<sinpath> whats a lsusb?
<cpk2> sinpath: open a terminal and type "lsusb
<cpk2> "
<cpk2> without quotes
<Sanne> arcasa: hey, congrats! :)
<lupine_85>  sinpath: HP are generally well-supported. Have you tried adding it using the control panel?
<lupine_85> (just got in from work!)
<arcasa> Why do corporations hate our guts?
<sinpath> ok i'll try that thanks cpk2
<|lostbyte|> any one ?
<sinpath> umm no im new to linux
<arcasa> Does M$ pay them off behind our backs or something?
<arcasa> Just to make our lives difficult?
<cpk2> |lostbyte|: some motherboards can do networking with the bios
<lupine_85> |lostbyte|: see the wiki for alternative install options
<ahmeni> Is there a package that has the vim kpart in dapper or edgy?
<lupine_85> !install
<ubotu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues
<lupine_85> mwahahaha
<|lostbyte|> cpk2, lupine_85, yes my laptop suport the ethernet boot
<lupine_85> you don't need it.
<lupine_85> see the link above
<arcasa> wine: creating configuration directory '/home/arcasa/.wine'...
<arcasa> X Error of failed request:  BadAlloc (insufficient resources for operation)
<arcasa>   Major opcode of failed request:  142 (GLX)
<arcasa>   Minor opcode of failed request:  3 (X_GLXCreateContext)
<arcasa>   Serial number of failed request:  14
<arcasa>   Current serial number in output stream:  15
<arcasa> wine: wineprefixcreate failed while creating '/home/arcasa/.wine'.
<arcasa> arcasa@Alchemy:~$ wwineserver: could not save registry branch to /home/arcasa/.wine-kA9BF2/system.reg : No such file or directory
<arcasa> wineserver: could not save registry branch to /home/arcasa/.wine-kA9BF2/user.reg : No such file or directory
<arcasa> wine tibia781.exe
<arcasa> Sorry about the long post. . . .
<otaku-san> arcasa: d00d stop posting that in the channel!  Use pastebin
<otaku-san> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<|lostbyte|> lupine_85, been there dude, only possible tecq from there was ethernet install and usbstick.
<arcasa> OK I'll do that next time... Can anyone help me?
<|lostbyte|> lupine_85, left out usbstick cause i only have a 512 mb one
<|lostbyte|> i was so close.
<otaku-san> arcasa: you might want to google it
<otaku-san> let it sit there a while and see if anyone knows
<|lostbyte|> any one here done the network boot ?
<cpk2> |lostbyte|: you can "make" your own install iso to make it smaller
<Sanne> arcasa: can you run winecfg (from a terminal)?
<|lostbyte|> cpk2, link me.
<lupine_85> can you boot from a USB stick?
<lupine_85> (forget about the size for now)
<|lostbyte|> lupine_85, yes, i can. but i wasnt a kubuntu iso of, 490 MB
<|lostbyte|> its only a 512 mb stick
<|lostbyte|> wasnt/want*
<arcasa> No I can't run winecfg.
<arcasa> I get that stupid error.
<|GaiJin|> what is the command for making firefox opening a url in a new tab rather than a new window??
<klerfayt> konqueror goes crazy if I type   man:xorg.conf  into address bar
<|lostbyte|> |GaiJin|, mozilla-firefox <url>
<lupine_85> |lostbyte|: the ptoblem with booting from ethernet is that you need another system to boot *from* - and I doubt you have that. But, you can install "any other" - smaller - linux onto the USB stick, and bootstrap Ubuntu from there
<|lostbyte|> argh
<lupine_85>  sinpath: what's the exact name of your printer?
<cpk2> |lostbyte|: well i lost the link
<|lostbyte|> lupine_85, yes, i have another kubuntu system, i am on it right now.
<|lostbyte|> :o
<arcasa> Anyone got any ideas for this error?
<klerfayt> could someone type  man:xorg.conf  into konqueror address bar and see if it works?
<|lostbyte|> lupine_85, the guide on wiki.ubuntu.com, for netinstal. are you referening to that one.
<|lostbyte|> refering*
<lupine_85> I'm not referring anything :). going from memory
<ahmeni> Aww, looks like kvim and the vimpart project shut down :(
<lupine_85> if you can do the netboot, that might be easier but I've never done it
<arcasa> X Error of failed request:  BadAlloc (insufficient resources for operation)
<arcasa> When i run winecfg
<arcasa> Someone save my soul. Please.
<cpk2> lupine_85: you know anything about changing the iso install to include/exclude what you want
<|lostbyte|> lupine_85, dude, like you said you need to boot from another pc. i was wondering which method your talking about ?
<lupine_85> |lostbyte|: for net boot, you need another PC to serve the OS to the booting PC.
<lupine_85> you have that - so give it a go
<|lostbyte|> lupine_85, Alright..
<lupine_85> xpk2: not really. Personally, I'd fude it by copying the contents of the .iso to a new directory, deleting anything I didn't want on the CD, then using mkisofs (or whatever) to recreate the ISP
<lupine_85> ISO*. No doubt you'd need to do something to keep it bootable, but I don't know what
<|lostbyte|> lupine_85, is this what i need to do -----> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/Netboot ? just making sure..
<Sanne> arcasa: sorry, if you did all as written in the tread I posted, it should work. I used that and didn't get an error. Maybe ask on ubuntuforums in the 64bit section, or ask in #winehq?
<ahmeni> |lostbyte|: yeah, that should do what you need
<|lostbyte|> tx
<arcasa> Sanne: I'm asking in wineHQ now :P
<Sanne> arcasa: good luck :)
<otaku-san> cpk2: Adept Manager says castpodder is installed
<wheatear> hello everyone :)
<steveire> flashplugin-nonfree is giving me hassle since an upgrade. Anything I can do about that?
<arcasa> Molotov everything?
<wheatear> anyone got a sec to answer a question or three?
<MasterEvilAce> wheatear: just ask it :)
<wheatear> ok... :)  well how do I go about compiling and installing the skge module?
<wheatear> I've been instructed to do this: sudo apt-get install build-essential checkinstall linux-headers-`uname -r`
<wheatear> which I see has installed g++, make etc
<wheatear> and thats as far as i've got :P
<Knifa> my spare computer doesn't like the kubuntu disc ._.
<ahmeni> wheatear: build-essential and such will get you the environment to compile the module, you should just have to follow the module's instructions now
<Knifa> or rather it loads and goes
<Knifa> "the process for the file protocol died unexpedctadly"
<Knifa> perhaps livecd on a p3 500mhz with 64mb of rams is a bad idea.
<zorglu_> !bash
<ubotu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via applications -> accessories -> terminal (gnome) or kmenu -> system -> konsole (kde). Manuals: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicCommands
<satempler> for Kubuntu Edgy+1 do i need to go into #ubuntu+1
<lupine_85> satempler: probably best
<satempler> ok
* lupine_85 runs it, btw :)
<satempler> is there a how to on bug reporting
<satempler> i have a lot btw
<lupine_85> !bugs
<ubotu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu, please report it at http://bugs.ubuntu.com
<klerfayt> satempler: go here; register; and start reporting
<lupine_85> it's pretty easy :)
<satempler> ok
<klerfayt> satempler: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu
<MasterEvilAce> reporting is fun and awesome!
<ccherrett> I am about to buy a nvidia 7900GT. Is there anything to look out for or does the card work well in linux. I think the nvidia driver supports it?
<MasterEvilAce> remember: reporting duplicates is not so fun and awesome! :)
<SonicChao> how do I stop windows from clumping together?
<arcasa> Click and Drag.
<SonicChao> No...I mean in the taskbar
<SonicChao> When it goes "Firefox-bin [3] " etc
<arcasa> Oh... That's kinda built in.
<arcasa> Performance thing.
<arcasa> Besides, Don't you use tabs?
<SonicChao> It's not just that.
<ahmeni> SonicChao: there's an option in the control panel to turn it off
<arcasa> Well my advice... Use your extra desktops.
<SonicChao> Where?
<arcasa> Up near your clock.
<ahmeni> SonicChao: kcontrol > Desktop > Taskbar > Group similar tasks
<Knifa> will kubuntu run on a p3 500mhz with 64mb of ram? D:
<arcasa> I do not no. But I wish you luck :)
<Knifa> :|
<Knifa> well
<Knifa> the live cd is taking years to load in
<Knifa> it's so slow the cursor lags when you move it
<ahmeni> you'll probaby have to enable a swap space so it doesn't run out of memory
<Knifa> yeah
<ahmeni> otherwise I run it on a p3 600 with 128 semi-decently
<arcasa> Heh... What kinda person owns a P3 with 64MB of ram these days anyway?
<klerfayt> what is the cheat code for livecd to use 1280x800 resolution?
<Knifa> it is a spare computer
<ahmeni> arcasa: people who know that p3's are still worthy of being a decent linux desktop ;D
<wheatear> well my kubuntu is running really nice on a p3 600 with 512 ram
<Tokeiito> what kde FTP client is the best? i've tryed kbear and kftpgrabber but both are not stable
<klerfayt> Tokeiito: kasablanca
<arcasa> I like Pie.
<MasterEvilAce> everybody likes pie
<arcasa> :D
<LeeJunFan> warm apple pie.
<ahmeni> eep, not enough space on this laptop to upgrade to edgy
<Knifa> i think the cd blew up.
<Knifa> is there uh
<KaiHanari> how do i add another port for sshd?
<Knifa> anyway i can install it without going through the live cd thing
<sorush20> why is my cpu load so high please? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/24138
<arcasa> OK So I have about a Gig of Goth Porn.
<Knifa> :|
<arcasa> I want to view it all as a slideshow.
<rawr> whats your problem knifa?
<LeeJunFan> arcasa: gwenview
<arcasa> Is there anyway to get Konqueror to show me all my pr0n?
<arcasa> Ah thanks LeeJunFan.
<Knifa> well you see i'm insane and trying to install kubuntu on a p3 500mhz with 64mb of ram
<Knifa> but the live cd kills it
<rawr> Ahh
<Knifa> and it takes ages to get to the installer
<rawr> try the alternet cd
<rawr> kubuntu live crashed mine real slow
<rawr> and i have 256 ramm XD
<Knifa> :O
<LeeJunFan> sorush20: run 'top' from a konsole/shell and see what it tells you.
<rawr> under downloads install alternet cd
<rawr> its text based
<satempler> how do i restart kde-guidance-powermanager
<Knifa> kk
<MasterEvilAce> i have 256 ram, too
<rawr> Yay i helped my first person.
<MasterEvilAce> wish i had more
<rawr> yea i need to buy more
<rawr> 256 more is about 40 bucks though
<Knifa> mabye i should try ubuntu actually
<sorush20> root is using 55% of cpu
<rawr> that works  to
<sorush20> root xorg
<rawr> and if you don't like gnome
<rawr> just install the kde enviro ment
<Knifa> i like gnome but i want to try something else
<Knifa> oh finally the install window appearewd!
<sorush20> the command is xorg
<rawr> and knifa
<Knifa> ahoy
<rawr> if your running on a real small ramm cpu
<rawr> try xubuntu
<Knifa> kay
<sorush20> is there a really minimalistic gui just like the terminal but with not graphics just text and colour..
<rawr> takes less resources
<Josh_> is there a way to import songs from cds like on itunes?
<sorush20> yes Josh_
<rawr> many
<harleypig> I'm having a problem with openoffice after doing a dist-upgrade ... several unmet dependencies.  I can't go back or forward.
<Josh_> sorush20 how?
<rawr> acidripper is one i think.
<sorush20> Josh_: kAudioCreator..
<rawr> XD even says cd ripperr next to it...
<sorush20> Josh_: up to you whether you want mp3 or free ogg, if you have an ipod you can install linux on to it and run ogg on your ipod..
<Josh_> sorush20 it says i don't have an encoder? how do i get an encoder
<sorush20> why is root using so much cpu
<rawr> what takes up less space mp3 or ogg?
<LeeJunFan> sorush20: not root - xorg, good question though - you have something goin on on your desktop like visual plugins for amarok or something?
<Josh_> what do you guys do when kubuntu freezes up?
<OOD> CTRL+Alt+Backspace
<rawr> I unplug my cpu XD
<OOD> taht should restart X
<klerfayt> Josh_: never freezed
<sorush20> LeeJunFan: I'm doing home work browsing and typing in OOo..
<rawr> I think ctrll alt back locks it up even more
<sorush20> Josh_: I'm not sure..
<OOD> since it's mostly the GUI that freezes
<rawr> mine like gos all colorfull
<rawr> with white lines and stuffs
<Sanne> Josh_: also do a memtest onyour RAM to make sure it's ok.
<sorush20> Josh_: check in the adept..
<LeeJunFan> sorush20: it could be some aggressive animations on a webpage you are viewing, but likely the browser would show up as using a lot of cpu too.
<sorush20> true..
<sorush20> LeeJunFan:
<Josh_> sorush20 check in the adept for what?
<Josh_> sorush20 do i just type in encode?
<rawr> any one  know any good apps for making kde look prdyer?
<MasterEvilAce> ?
<sorush20> Josh_: yes.
<Knifa> xgl!
<OOD> yeah
<OOD> rawr, just go to kde-look.org and download some good looking stuff :)
<OOD> you can get icon themes, window themes, backgrounds etc
<LeeJunFan> yeah, xgl isn't really for new users. You may end up b0rking your system good.
<arcasa> How do I get rid of the gui login? (it sucks... terminal login is awesomeness.)
<OOD> lol
<sorush20> LeeJunFan: do you think I should kill it
<LeeJunFan> until edgy is out anyway and one can use standard ubuntu packages for xgl.
<LeeJunFan> sorush20: if you kill xorg you will loose your GUI.
<echo1> So I just installed the fglrx drivers (newest ones, from the ati site, using the ati installer.)  glxinfo|grep direct tells me there is no direct rendering.  What is the problem?
<ahmeni> arcasa: update-rc.d kdm remove
<LeeJunFan> sorush20: ie. you will be logged out and have to log back in.
<zorglu_> q. kate eat my cpu like crazy, like 80% when i dont even use it, any known bug ?
<Josh_> sorush20 im having errors encoding wav files
<LeeJunFan> sorush20: but you may need to do that to get it under control. That's certainly not a normal thing to happen.
<LeeJunFan> zorglu_: no such problem here.
<Tokeiito> damn. how to make in kasablanca automaticaly rewrite files?
<satempler> how do I restart kde-guidance-powermanager
<Tokeiito> this problem is in most of all KDE ftp clients
#kubuntu 2006-09-21
<Ash-Fox> Could someone reccommend me publishing software?
<zorglu_> LeeJunFan: ok, im unable to reproduce it.. lets say it didnt happen :)
<sorush20> Josh_: in adapt check the kAudioCreator package and view its details then you can download the recommended packages for it..
<satempler> Ash-Fox: scrubis is the one i know of
<LeeJunFan> zorglu_: okay, it could have been a specific file or type of file that aggrevated some type of bug in a plugin for highlighting.
<ahmeni> echo1: try "LIBGL_DEBUG='verbose' glxinfo" and see if that gives any extra information
<Ash-Fox> satempler, thankyou
<satempler> np
<zorglu_> LeeJunFan: yep just retried to reload the same file (a simple .sh) nothing happen
<sorush20> Josh_: there is a reommended package for flac free lossless audio codec
<zorglu_> LeeJunFan: i closed the instance eating cpu, i will study more if it happen again
<echo1> ahmeni: yeah, libGL error: XF86DRIQueryDirectRenderingCapable returned false
<Coffeeman1> does cisco include linksys?
<echo1> and of course "direct rendering: no"
<LeeJunFan> Coffeeman1: cisco owns linksys but they are 2 VERY different product lines.
<Sanne> bye all
<Coffeeman1> bye
<MasterEvilAce> wow
<Josh_> sorush20 in the respositories?
<MasterEvilAce> he left before we could say bye.
<Josh_> sorush20 it wont encode my wav files
<Josh_> sorush20 however its encoding my ogg
<Coffeeman1> Im in the wrong place but im trying to get aircrack to work on my computer...=P
<harleypig> How can I uninstall openoffice without uninstall kubuntu-desktop?
<gnomefreak> harleypig: let it uninstall kubuntu-desktop
<LeeJunFan> harleypig: just do it, uninstalling kubuntu-desktop doesn't mean that it will remove all the kde and what not.
<harleypig> oh.  ok ... thx
<OOD> it will just remove the metapackage that points to other packages
<rawr> why uninstall kde?
<OOD> it's not gonna uninstall kde
<rawr> ahh read out of context
<Josh_> anyone know what flac free lossless audio codecs is supposed to do?
<OOD> it's a lossless audio codec like wav (high quality)
<harleypig> It's still not letting me uninstall ... I even tried apt-get remove kubuntu-desktop and I'm still getting dependencies errors about openoffice.
<harleypig> apt-get -f install doesn't fix anything.
<JFreakCapo> when try to burn a cd i receive a message of acces denied to device, how can i set access to my user??
<rawr> how much better is edgy  sposed to be?
<cpk2> cant you do like a recursive uninstall?
<OOD> it's still in alpha
<OOD> so it isn
<OOD> isn't stable
<MasterEvilAce> rAWR: a lot faster
<MasterEvilAce> i'm using it
<OOD> but a lot of performance improvements :)
<cpk2> its almot to release =)
<OOD> actually it's still a month away t'ill release ;)
<MasterEvilAce> yeah things break frequently if you update a lot
<rawr> I see
<cpk2> hey, the last release they had was 5 months ago
<cpk2> so its almost there =P
<rawr> i can't get flash plugins to even install so better wait
<rawr> i type in sudo update-flashplugin
<MasterEvilAce> flash installed on edgy forme
<OOD> cpk2: no it was 2 and a half months ago
<MasterEvilAce> i think i only installed mozilla-flashplugin or something??
<MasterEvilAce> works for me
<cpk2> OOD: 6 month release schedule?
<rawr> and it gives me this error automatic installation failed due to network problems or upstream change
<cpk2> oh yeah nevermind dapper was late
<OOD> cpk2: dapper was delayed by 2 months, but edgy contiuned normally so it's only got 4 months
<OOD> yeah
<MasterEvilAce> OOD: no wonder. that seemed really quick
<cpk2> the wiki has an entry on how to install flash
<rawr> i am currently reading a thread about the error
<arcasa> I HAVE WORKING WINE!
* lupine_85 drinks arcasa's wine
<OOD> wine's great
<rawr> XD
<arcasa> Heh.
<OOD> i dont think i could use linux without wine
<rawr> I just hate how so many things arer made for windows
<rawr> while so little gets linux ports
<LeeJunFan> OOD: yea, you learn to as you find more apps to fill your needs. One at a time.
<OOD> some will never be replaced however, games and multimedia apps are the problem
<MasterEvilAce> yup
<MasterEvilAce> winamp for linux would be brilliant
<sorush20> transition from one page to another in kpdf is not very smooth.. acroread is much better as expected
<cpk2> cedega works for most popular games
<LeeJunFan> OOD: I only have 2 applications I need windows/wine for. Games are another story...
<cpk2> and we have tuxracer!
<rawr> My most angryest thing was not being able to use super (c)
<rawr> with wine.....
<sorush20> MasterEvilAce: what feature of winamp are you looking to have that xmms and other programs don't have?
<OOD> you can use winamp in wine, although it's pretty buggy
<cpk2> MasterEvilAce: you know xmms is a winamp clone?
<LeeJunFan> I'd take amarok over any other mp3 player any day.
<OOD> audio creation software is just about nonexistant on linux
<MasterEvilAce> sorush20: mainly i'm just TOO used to it. media library, and the way everything else is setup and works for my heavily modified preferences :)   xmms sucks, it's a clone of older winamp so i don't like it
<MasterEvilAce> i use amarok
<MasterEvilAce> It's pretty good, but it's a shame it sucks for networked files
<LeeJunFan> OOD: you mean like waveform? mp3 and such?
<OOD> there's no reason or fl studio or cubase or sonar
<OOD> etc
<OOD> those are audio editors
<MasterEvilAce> OH YEAH
<sorush20> MasterEvilAce: have you tried amarok? its great..
<OOD> yep
<MasterEvilAce> I use FL Studio a lot
<DSlicer> Are there any known issues with trying to create an xfs partition when installing? I get an error message "There was a problem with mkfs.xfs"
<OOD> FL studio is awesome
<MasterEvilAce> sorush20: yup it's what i use, i like the interface, everything about it
<OOD> it's waht i use
<mad_man> when i minimize a program it completely disapears. they wood minimize to the panel before. how can i have programs to minimize back to the panel ?
<MasterEvilAce> OOD: what genre do you do in FL?
<OOD> i'm into trance and d & b
<MasterEvilAce> that's hot
<MasterEvilAce> listening to bassdrive on amarok right now
<OOD> you?
<cpk2> dont you have to buy FL?
<OOD> yeah
<MasterEvilAce> i love heavy electronic / trance / drum n bass, etc. But everything I make .. i'm not sure how to describe it. it's electronic though. regular sounding drums with synths and such
<OOD> best money i ever spent
<rawr> whats libflash-mozplugin?
<satempler> Riddell: you around
<elknof1> hi everybody..  hey i'm having some trobles while conecting to the wireless
<OOD> yeah synths and complex drum beats along with some killer pads :)
<elknof1> im using a delll 600m with prowireless 2100
<OOD> rawr: that's flash
<pete> So I tried to open up Azureus. And then it went crazy and shut down. Now I'm getting a warning window in the bottom right corner of the screen because of it, and it won't go away, even when I click "hide", how could I get rid of it?
<zorglu_> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<rawr> ahh it is.
<rawr> welll now i can't get adpet to work error: The APT Database could not be opened! This may be caused by incorrect APT configuration or some similar problem. Try running apt-setup and apt-get update in terminal and see if it helps to resolve the problem.
<OOD> do apt-get update in terminal
<rawr> oh no space.
<rawr> dur !
<OOD> eh?
<OOD> you on a live cd?
<rawr> i put a space insted of a _
<rawr> -
<rawr> XD
<OOD> oh, that's what you meant
<OOD> though you meant space as in megabytes
<rawr> ahh i see i screwed up my source list
<rawr> for got somemore letters
<|lostbyte|>  * Starting DHCP server:                                                         [fail] 
<|lostbyte|> ?
<DSlicer> Anybody know of any problems with trying to create xfs partitions during install?
<DSlicer> "There was a problem with mkfs.xfs"
<omicron> hi there. I cannot get the direct rendering (dri) working on kubuntu 6.06. Xorg.0.log claims that Direct rendering is enabled, but glxinfo tells me: OpenGL vendor string: Mesa GLX Indirect. any hints?
<DSlicer> Or should I just stick with ext3 and not worry about it?
<zorglu_> omicron: 1. determine what is you graphic card  :)
<pete> Anybody?
<Zaire> anyone know how you could find and remove a .deb package...and not one available via apt or adept?
<lupine_85> dpkg -r <packagename>
<steveire> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/24142 <<< I get this error message since updating flash. What can I do about this?
<omicron> 0000:01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Radeon R250 Lf [FireGL 9000]  (rev 01)
<echo1> Has anyone here succesfully installed fglrx 8.29.6?
<Zaire> thanks lupine85 that worked perfectly
<Zaire> vmware workstation broke vmwareplayer and it seems to be working now
<zorglu_> wow i actually found out a bug between the interaction of konqueror and amarok
<zorglu_> now how to report it :)
<MasterEvilAce> !ubotu bug report
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bug report - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<MasterEvilAce> !ubotu bug
<ubotu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu, please report it at http://bugs.ubuntu.com
<Zaire> is there a debian package for vmware workstation, the one I used broke player cause it was a converted rpm
<MasterEvilAce> there you go, zorglu_ :)
<horacio_> hola, soy kubuntu y me siento muy feliz :)
<lupine_85> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<lupine_85> assuming that's spanish, which it might not be!
<lupine_85> !languages
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about languages - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<theHat> sorry :)
<MasterEvilAce> yeah that's spanish
<theHat> loll
<Zaire> ok is there anyway I could turn a source package into a debian package?
<zorglu_> pool: when you click on a playlist via konqueror , is the playlist played ? in amarok ?
<|lostbyte|> Zaire, checkinstall
<Zaire> ?
<l3> hi all... how it's possible that my dvd burner is recognised by the live knoppix and not by the installed one? (i apologize for my rustic english...)
<l3> [17179584.916000]  Probing IDE interface ide1...
<l3> [17179591.884000]  hdc: no response (status = 0x80), resetting drive
<l3> [17179627.108000]  hdc: no response (status = 0x80
<theHat> l3: maybe, first you have to know whats module use your dvd burner and then load it :)
<zorglu_> l3: this is #kubuntu:) you may get better help on knoppix on their channel :)
<zorglu_> l3: but if i were you, i would look/play at the boot option
<l3> sorry... i mispelled knoppix for kubuntu... it's a kubuntu installed and live... :)
<zorglu_> ok :) so play with the boot option :)
<l3> ok
<zorglu_> i mean this is the same kernel i think, you may check with 'uname -r' to get the kernel version
<zorglu_> and 'cat /proc/cmdline' to get the boot option
<sean__> Oh noes my clock just went to 00:00 !
<zorglu_> sean__: happy new day :)
<Zaire> the file marked with install on it in the main vmware source folder is vmware-install.pl
<sean__> Someone e-mail Stephen Hawking
<theHat> l3: make lsmod and look up whats the module load knoppix or kubuntu live cd
<theHat> then, modprob <module>
<Junito> hi
<theHat> or look up in dmesg if its recognized
<Junito> how can i get that kde remember the windows position. I meant that if you closed the Kaffeine on the right down corner, Kaffeine must to appear in the right down corner in the next execution like in gnome all the apps.
<DSlicer> Just out of curiosity, when during the install process should I get the option to add my Windows drive to the boot manager?
<l3> in the kubuntu live is recognised, but not in the installed...
<l3> l3@darkstar:~$ cat /proc/cmdline
<l3> root=/dev/hdd1 ro quiet splash
<LeeJunFan> DSlicer: normally it just automatically does it.
<DSlicer> LeeJunFan: that would be neat
<omicron> i have this radeon 9200 mobility on 6.06 and i cannot get direct rendering working with the radeon driver for x.org. Xorg.0.log reports direct rendering enabled, but glxinfo only shows Mesa indirect rendering...does anyone of you have a hint for me?
<LeeJunFan> omicron: what drivers are you using ati or fglrx?
<Zaire> is there anyone who can help me with vmware workstation
<LeeJunFan> omicron: I mean - the one that comes with xorg or the one that is from ati?
<otaku-san> Anybody on here use a podcast feed tool?  I was wondering cuz' I'm trying to install one and I think I need a certain little package installed, and wanted to check if I was right.
<LeeJunFan> Zaire: what exactly are you trying to do?
<omicron> LeeJunFan: I use the "radeon" driver from xorg..
<Zaire> Im trying to install vmware workstation but I can't find a deb for it just source or rpm
<omicron> otaku-san: you can use amarok for subscribing to podcasts..
<DSlicer> Well, Windows did show up in the list. Unfortunately, the system doesn't seem to be recognizing my keyboard during boot, so I can't select it
<LeeJunFan> Zaire: just get the source, untar it, cd into the vmware-distrib and run ./vmware-install.pl
<Zaire> do I have to make it +x for that?
<LeeJunFan> DSlicer: usb keyboard? might need to change a bios options for usb keyboard on boot.
<LeeJunFan> Zaire: it already should be.
<DSlicer> LeeJunFan: good call. I'll have to try that
<gorus> i just installed a new nvidia driver (from the nvidia.com site) and now it won't startx (it says there's a mismatch between the kernel module and the x11 module); i did remove the old nvidia driver (by aptitude remove...); on my other box, a "sudo bash -c "rmmod nvidia; modprobe nvidia" would work. what is the solution?
<otaku-san> omicron: you can?
<otaku-san> omicron: I use amarok almost exclusively...anything to do with it I'll use
<omicron> otaku-san: yep. just have a look on the "playlist
<omicron>  playlist tab. i mean. there is a folder called podcasts..
<otaku-san> omicron:........and there it says podcast
<otaku-san> omicron: any idea how I can get it to play...I'll check the guide
<LeeJunFan> omicron: not sure about the 9200, specifically. Anyone else here have a 9200 with working glx they could pastebin the xorg.conf?
<omicron> otaku-san: right click on podcasts: add podcast
<l3> gorus: i guess the driver from nvidia are nvidia and the ones from the repository are nv... so you should change it in the xorg.conf...
<mauro> my xorg seems to take up 50% of physical memory. what causes this issue
<LeeJunFan> I have one on my kids laptop (9200 ATI) but it's not here now :(
<otaku-san> omicron: *slaps forehead*  Man this is to simple
<otaku-san> I've been trying to get one podcaster to work after another....they all have had one prob or another
<linuxkid2> hi everyone
<Zaire> ok this is fkn wierd I can cd into the vmware directory it says it doesn exist
<omicron> LeeJunFan: i'd even love to get the driver from ati working. but I only get half the screen black and the other half crippled..
<|GaiJin|> is it possible to get linux to be able to write to an NTFS Filesystem?? I seem to remember something about a module or something??
<Zaire> can't cd into it rather
<LeeJunFan> omicron: I think that's for newer 9500+ cards.
<omicron> LeeJunFan: Once when I was using slackware, I got it working on the same hardware.. but I cannot remember my settings nor the driver version that I used back then :( I could even play ut2004 with it..
<MasterEvilAce> |GaiJin|: yeah, there's some way to do it (can't remember how).. but it's generally advised NOT to use it, as it could potentially corrupt your NTFS files
<cpk2> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions  -  See also !fuse
<linuxkid2> Hey, I messed up my X Server with the nVidia Legacy driver.
<mauro> does anyone know how to reduce xorg memory usage?
<linuxkid2> I did this last time. Will I ever get it right? :/
<Zaire> heres the error I get when i try to launch vmware http://pastebin.ca/178072
<arcasa> Synaptic isn't booting.. it just hangs. then closes.
<elknof1> hi everybody..  hey i'm having some trobles while conecting to the wireless
<cpk2> do you guys ever try to tab complete words you dont know how to spell?
<elknof1> im using a delll 600m with prowireless 2100
<elknof1> troubles*
<Zaire> like I said I get the error in this pastbin when I launch vmware workstation http://pastebin.ca/178072
<cpk2> just me hmm?
<linuxkid2> I can't install the linux-restricted-modules-2.6.15-27-386 package
<linuxkid2> need help.
<linuxkid2> hello?
<cpk2> linuxkid2: why cant you?
<linuxkid2> I don't know. Using aptitude, I can't mark it for installation
<sean__> So do old KDE hands use konqueror or firefox?
<linuxkid2> it installed the 2.6.15-23 version instead.
<cpk2> linuxkid2: if you do sudo apt-get upgrade does it say its being held back?
<linuxkid2> no, i'm all up to date.
<LeeJunFan> omicron: I should have that xorg.conf in a few seconds.
<omicron> LeeJunFan: cool..
<linuxkid2> last time I did this, I had to add an extra repo, but I don't remember what.
<MasterEvilAce> hmm you shouldn't have to add an extra repo for the restricted modules i don't think
<MasterEvilAce> and if you see them in adept.. then i mean theoretically you should be able to select to install
<linuxkid2> But I did last time, and the package name didn;t work.
<linuxkid2> I've no graphics right now. Iv'e got Irssi and Aptitude.
<Zaire> ok the damn vmware install says a previous version is installed already and that it was made by an rpm how do I fix this?
<cpk2> he might not have restricted included in the main repo
<seanOne> LK2 did you stick deb in the repo line
<linuxkid2> what line do I need to change?
<cpk2> can you pastebin your sources.list?
<linuxkid2> I just uncommented universe and added multiverse, that's all I've done.
<linuxkid2> I'll try, but I've no graphics
<linuxkid2> how would I copy and paste without a clipboard?
<cpk2> or do you have a line that looks like deb http://archivesite/ dapper main restricted
<linuxkid2> one minute...
<seanOne> yeah, got to have the deb or it goes bang
<MasterEvilAce> What do i need in amarok to play the Digitally imported streams? an error says something about missing demux and that the format probably isn't supported
<linuxkid2> nope
<cpk2> and it wont be dapper if you arent using dapper
<linuxkid2> I've got dapper
<cpk2> linuxkid2: you might want to redo your sources.list if its wrong
<nimnrod> does kubuntu include some kind of theme manager? how and where can i change the way my desktop looks?
<cpk2> !easysource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<cpk2> nimnrod: there is all sorts of eyecandy stuff
<Knifa> erm
<linuxkid2> actually, it's there.
<Knifa> does the "Storing language..."
<Knifa> bit
<Knifa> usually take ages?
<linuxkid2> weird.
<MasterEvilAce> nimnrod: kde menu -> system settings -> Appearance
<nimnrod> but i dont see any button that says "get more themes" or something like that
<MasterEvilAce> you're looking to DOWNLOAD more themes?
<MasterEvilAce> kde-look.org is a good place
<Knifa> okay i think the installation on this computer died. it's stuck at "storing language..."
<Knifa> 75%
<Knifa> hard drive seems to be going
<Knifa> but it's been at it for a while
<nimnrod> yes
<Knifa> ergh it's making horrible clicking noises.
<Knifa> i think i killed it.
<linuxkid2> In aptitude, the restriced modules package has a big "A" next to it. What's that meen?
<LeeJunFan> omicron: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/24148
<linuxkid2> In aptitude, the restriced modules package has a big "A" next to it. What's that meen?
<Knifa> haha i fixed it.
<Knifa> i kicked the side
<cpk2> isnt aptitude the gui? thought you only had a terminal
<Knifa> and it works :V
<Knifa> aptitude is command line too
<Raul12> any package cd avaiable for kbuntu
<Raul12> ?
<cpk2> Knifa: voodoo programing?
<Hawkwind> aptitude is CLI too
<Knifa> clearly
<fildo> hi, i have an external dvd burner, via firewire,  .would i have to mount the drive or would it autodetect ?
<linuxkid2> aptitude is curses, GUI in CLI
<linuxkid2> like Midnight Commander and Irrsi
<Raul12> any package cd avaiable for kbuntu m?
<Hawkwind> Raul12: Not understanding what you are wanting
<Raul12> any package cd avaiable for kbuntu ?
<cpk2> Raul12: package cd? you want a free cd?
<zorglu_> Knifa: :) maybe a good time to change your disk and reinstall after that :)
<Hawkwind> Raul12: What is a package CD and please stop repeating yourself
<Raul12> yea
<Knifa> nah it's a spare computer
<cpk2> you can get a free cd delivered to you if thats what you want
<Knifa> i'll just destroy it
<Knifa> with fire.
<Knifa> like dell laptops.
<Raul12> software package cds
<Hawkwind> !shipit
<ubotu> shipit is a service that sends free Ubuntu, Kubuntu and Edubuntu CDs. See http://shipit.ubuntu.com/ and http://shipit.kubuntu.org and http://shipit.edubuntu.org
<omicron> LeeJunFan: thx for the config.. unfortunately mine looks exact the same..
<Hawkwind> Raul12: ^^^^^^^^^^
<Raul12> no i want software packages not the .iso
<linuxkid2> I can't find anything in the Aptitude docs about a big A
<LeeJunFan> omicron: hrm, must be a library problem. Have you attempted to install any other drivers?
<linuxkid2> You can buy third-party repository CD's I think.
<Knifa> erg
<Admiral_Chicago> linuxkid2, what?
<Knifa> now it's stuck at "installing kernel - retreiving and installing linux-386"
<Admiral_Chicago> as in what does that mean
<omicron> LeeJunFan: i tried to install fglrx from adept.. but removed these packages because it did not work.
<LeeJunFan> omicron: and you have Driver                "ati" not Driver "radeon"?
<Raul12> no way to get main achive sofware cd from ubuntu archive ?
<linuxkid2> Admiral_Chicago: There's a big A next to the linux-restricted-modules package I need for my video card.
<linuxkid2> Admiral_Chicago: in Aptitude
<Hawkwind> A = available ?
<LeeJunFan> omicron: okay, I had that problem before and it had problems loading the proper lib. I imagine you've rebooted since then so the fglrx kernel module isn't loaded from the ati drivers?
<omicron> LeeJunFan: at the moment I have "ati" yes.. i had "radeon" as well, but there was no difference..
<Hawkwind> As in available for download/install/update maybe
<linuxkid2> Maybe, one sec..
<linuxkid2> no
<omicron> LeeJunFan: jep i have rebooted since then..
<linuxkid2> and there's a big A next to the linux-kernel package. Maybe it meens Active.
<Hawkwind> I only use apt-get from CLI since it just works and a lot less confusing
<Knifa> does the kubuntu installer download and compile the kernel
<Knifa> or some such
<LeeJunFan> omicron: try 'export LIBGL_DEBUG=verbose MESA_DEBUG=verbose' then run glxinfo
<Knifa> because it's taking ages
<linuxkid2> I like the semi-grapchics that Aptitude has, for browsing packages mostly. I use Aptitude like apt-get a lot.
<cpk2> linuxkid2: aptitude search is just as good
<Mark__> can someone please please help me
<Hawkwind> apt-cache search works wonders for searching packages for me personally.  But that's because I'm anti GUI package managers
<Hawkwind> Mark__: With ?
<Mark__> my linux keeps crashing at random
<LeeJunFan> omicron: at the top of all the crap it gives should be a line like libGL: OpenDriver: trying /usr/lib/dri....
<Mark__> i'm using the 686-smp kernel
<one_> i need 2 know the best video player with the most codecs, a good flash player 4 mozilla, and a good p2p
<Mark__> im also using the nvidia-glx drivers
<Coffeeman1> how do I tell what base my wifi card is? ie. Prism?
<warpzone> heya, was anything GTK-related updated in the last few days? I can't remember and I don't know how to check
<Mark__> xine, apollon, flashplugin-nonfree
<Mark__> one_
<one_> thx mark!
<linuxkid2> I'm gonna reboot to see what that doess. Cya L8-er
<one_> xine doesn't want to play avi, tho
<Raul12> installing  server from cd will it give all desktop installtion funcation+server ?
<omicron> LeeJunFan: hmm interesting output: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/24149
<Mark__> you needa enable all of your repos and install the extracodecs package
<echo1> Where can I find a guide on updating to the new kernel?
<Raul12> which codecs packes
<one_> type .etracodecs. ?
<Mark__> any idea what's causing the instability hawkwind?
<Hawkwind> echo1: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade will update to the new kernel if there is one
<Raul12> i need to convert desktop to server any help ?
<Mark__> one_: add multiverse to every repository that has universe on it\
<Hawkwind> Mark__: Nope.  I use an SMP kernel and nvidia drivers too.  But I also build my kernel from kernel.org as I'm already using the 2.6.18 kernel released today
<LeeJunFan> omicron: yeah, mine is loading radeon_dri.so
<warpzone> Mark__: what type of instability? From something in the last few days, all ofmy GTK-based apps reandomly lock and and eventually freeze the comp
<one_> i think i did, but i'll look again
<one_> apallon is a p2p?
<echo1> what is hte command to check my current kernel?
<Mark__> k3b and firefox seems to freeze it alot\
<Mark__> yes one_
<warpzone> Mark__: whew ok I'm not alone
<Knifa> installation failed
<Knifa> ;_;
<Knifa> reason: my hard drive blew up.
<Mark__> you gotta be kidding me warpzone
<Mark__>  an update is doin this?
<one_> i have the newest kubuntu, so write in multiverse to each repo?
<Mark__> only each repo that has universe on it already
<warpzone> Mark__: it has to be, I havent done any installs or any system admin, but firefox is nigh unusable now, and it takes other GTK apps with it when it goes
<Raul12> i need to convert desktop to server any help ?
<linuxkid2> hmph. Still no X.
<Mark__> then go into adept and search extra codecs
<dungkal> just testing.
<Mark__> warpzone: mine freezes the entire computer, and i have to hold the power button
<Mark__> and booting linux 20 times a day becomes tiresome quickly
<deoptima> what about the radeon xpress 200m?
<deoptima> woops wrong chan
<warpzone> Mark__: agreed, I'm going to check the forums, see if this problem is more widespread and if a solution has been found. Maybe the new kernel?
<Hawkwind> Mark__: Have you tried booting to an older kernel ?
<Mark__> if only i knew how to build kernels
<Hawkwind> Mark__: Assuming you've updated to the latest kernel, your old kernels are still installed
<Mark__> and there is only one smp enable kernel in the repo list
<Hawkwind> Mark__: http://www.linuxfordummies.org/index.php?topic=611.0
<one_> mark: http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/dapper/Release: Unable to find expected entry  multiiverse/binary-i386/Packages in Meta-index file (malformed Release file?)--could not load this index?
<dungkal> linuxkid2: sorry, i just logged in. did you encounter the 'no-X' problem right after you installed Kubuntu?
<Mark__> unless u want me to downgrade to 2.4
<Hawkwind> Mark__: Follow that how-to on my forums.  Quick and easy way to build a kernel
<zorglu_> Mark__: try without smp
<doppelganger_> hey guys, real quick, whats the command to see what all hardware you have installed?
<linuxkid2> dungkal: No, NVidia driver.
<Hawkwind> doppelganger_: lshw
<doppelganger_> thanks hawk  =)0
<Mark__> doesnt w/o smp make my dual core useless?
<warpzone> Mark__: thread with the problem here: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=193283&highlight=firefox+freezes+update
<linuxkid2> Anyone know how to enable SSL in Links so that I can see the Ubuntu Help stuff.
<LeeJunFan> omicron: something is still there from your fglrx attempt, client glx vendor string: ATI should read SGI
<warpzone> Mark__: checking it out now
<Hawkwind> Mark__: Yes, but it could be the way the Ubuntu kernel is built that is causing you problems.  You might need to build your own and add a patch or something
<zorglu_> linuxkid2: what is the url you wanna reach
<Raul12> i need to convert desktop to server any help ? pls
<zorglu_> Mark__: if it works ok without smp, you know the issue is related to smp
<LeeJunFan> omicron: ls -l /usr/lib/libGL.so
<one_> the following problems have occured:
<dungkal> linuxkid2: did you try to install xserver-xorg-video-nv, nvidia-glx, nvidia-kernel-common, and nvidia-settings?
<one_> W: Duplicate sources.list entry cdrom://Kubuntu 6.06.1 _Dapper Drake_ - Release i386 (20060807.1) dapper/main Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/Kubuntu%206.06.1%20%5fDapper%20Drake%5f%20-%20Release%20i386%20(20060807.1)_dists_dapper_main_binary-i386_Packages)
<one_> W: Duplicate sources.list entry cdrom://Kubuntu 6.06.1 _Dapper Drake_ - Release i386 (20060807.1) dapper/restricted Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/Kubuntu%206.06.1%20%5fDapper%20Drake%5f%20-%20Release%20i386%20(20060807.1)_dists_dapper_restricted_binary-i386_Packages)
<Mark__> ill load up the non smp i686 kernel and see what happens
<Mark__> one sec
<zorglu_> Mark__: then you can see how to fix it, your first step is find the cause of the issue, only then you try to fix :
<linuxkid2> zorglu_ https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<Hawkwind> one_: Please don't paste all that here
<Hawkwind> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<LeeJunFan> omicron_: you get my last about your GLX client being ATI - should be SGI?
<one_> sorry guys
<Hawkwind> one_: kdesu kwrite /etc/apt/sources.list  and remove one of the lines that has the cdrom entry, save the file and update again
<zorglu_> linuxkid2: elinks https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia <- works ok from here
<Raul12> plz any 1 help how to convert my desktop to server ?
<omicron_> LeeJunFan: no, sorry did not get it..
<linuxkid2> ok, I'll try that.
<Hawkwind> Raul12: Please stop repeating.  Have some patience and when someone can help you they will
<LeeJunFan> omicron: looks like some libs probably /usr/lib/libGL.so.* laying around are still from the fglrx install.
<Raul12> hey hackwind i didnt want to do it on purpose
<LeeJunFan> Raul12: there's not much distinction between server / desktop. It's just a matter of a server having the services you need on it to serve.
<zorglu_> LeeJunFan: there is a different kernel no ?
<LeeJunFan> Raul12: what precisely do you plan on serving?
<mark_> back
<Raul12> but how do i install the services for server ?
<LeeJunFan> Raul12: first you need to know what services to install. There is no magic "server" list of services.
<Raul12> i didnt find any samba or anythin on the networking achieve in kbuntu
<omicron_> LeeJunFan: is there an easy way to reinstall xserver-xorg-driver-ati ? so I might get a fresh libGL
<mark_> how would i record and submit a bug report for the kernel problem?
<LeeJunFan> Raul12: it's there, apt-get install samba
<one_> hawkwind__: no write access
<Hawkwind> !bugs
<ubotu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu, please report it at http://bugs.ubuntu.com
<Hawkwind> !bug
* Hawkwind Kicks the bot
<Hawkwind> !bug
<jmichaelx> has anyone else had a problem with the updated flash-plugin that was in the updates today?
<Hawkwind> one_: If you use the command:  kdesu kwrite /etc/apt/sources.list  that will open the file with kwrite as root so you can edit it
<LeeJunFan> omicron: dpkg -r --force-nodeps [package name] 
<Hawkwind> jmichaelx: Known issue
<LeeJunFan> omicron: then apt-get install it again.
<one_> thx
<Hawkwind> jmichaelx: There will hopefully be an update tomorrow or later tonight
<jmichaelx> Hawkwind: ty for the info, just wondered
<Hawkwind> jmichaelx: No problem :)
<mark_> ok booting back into normal 686 kernel and seeing if it still freezes
<Raul12> LeeJunFan @ if i install server setup will i get server services + normal desktop install services ?
<LeeJunFan> Raul12: you just need to pick and install the services/packages you want and install them. ie, apache, php, mysql, ssh-server, vsftpd, postfix, etc...
<zorglu_> mark_, the process to identify what cause the issue, is to remove stuff one by one until it works. then you reenable them etc... to get the culprit :)
<zorglu_> mark_, and dont forget to check the hardware, like memtest86 at boot
<Raul12> k thxs lee
<warpzone> man, the thread on dapper freezes in now 34 pages long and it was only made 4 days ago
<Hawkwind> zorglu_: Any success on the repo issue we were speaking of the other night in the devel channel ?
<mark__> ok hawkwind, im going to try to build my own kernel
<mark__> which one should i download
<zorglu_> Hawkwind: nope i didnt get much echo there, i got some numbers tho, !repo is the 3rd most used command of ubotu
<A|i3N> Hey guys. Got a question. Have a dell laptop, it's got basically a broadcom 1470 wireless adapter. Does anybody know how to get this thing to work in kubuntu? I found a utility for extracting the firmware but i doubt that'll do me much good
<mark__> you need the windows driver
<zorglu_> Hawkwind: i figured i could have more echo with hard numbers
<A|i3N> i was gonna use ndiswrapper i guess but what package do I look for to install it?
<mark__> the ndiswrapper wiki will help you much
<Hawkwind> mark__: I'm running the newest, 2.6.18 on Dapper
<one_> after i changed all universe 2 multiverse, one is not recognized
<mark__> hawkwind, is the ubuntu nvidia packages compatible with that or will i need to download the nvidia drivers from the site
<mark__> ?
<zorglu_> ok goodnight all :)
<LeeJunFan> hehe, doing updates from my other laptop using my local repository soaked up my upstream BW on the wifi network - had to remember how to setup htb and sfq by hand to smooth it out.
<A|i3N> mark_ what package do I look for to install ndiswrapper?
<A|i3N> all i'm finding is the source and a front end.
<mark__> ndiswrapper is already installed
<Hawkwind> mark__: I'm using the one from the site as I always have for years
<A|i3N> oh. i tried to run it an it didn't find it.
<mark__> you should download the latest verion and build it from source then
<A|i3N> agh.. building... i'm new to linux man! lol i can figure it out though
<mark__> one sec i got a guide for building it
<A|i3N> heeh ok
<mark__> hmm im gonna need to register
<mark__> i forget how to
<A|i3N> i think the wiki will tell me it looks like
<mark__> hawkwind, if i build the kernel, it will support my dual core out of the box right?
<mark__> and also, is it quite as fast as the ubuntu kernel?
<Hawkwind> mark__: It should as I have an SMP box myself, a P4 3.2GHz HT, not dual core but it sees both of my CPU's
<mark__> dual processor?
<mark__> cool
<hw_> viva las vegas x)~
<LeeJunFan> the server I setup for our local library is dual core dual opteron 64 bit :p
<LeeJunFan> wish it was mine.
<mark__> ive got a mere 1.6 dual core intel
<mark__> but i love it to death already
<mark__> omg this guide wants me to rm -rf something 0,0
<LeeJunFan> That's plenty of power, I started linux when the fastest processor on the market was 200mhz I think. Try compiling a kernel or kde with that!
<mark__> im trying this kernel compiling guide right now
<LeeJunFan> And back then you did have to compile your kernel to get stuff to work. hehe
<mark__> im thinking i wont be talking to you guys again for another couple of hours
* mark__ is nervous
<omicron> LeeJunFan: I did apt-get install --reinstall for libgl1-mesa and libgl1-mesa-dri .. but i am still sticking with the client glx from ATI ..
<echo1> How do I change a kernel module to reflect a new driver (fglrx)
<LeeJunFan> omicron: just a min.
<echo1> omicron: are you running the new fglrx drivers?
<echo1> 8.29.6?
<omicron> echo1: no i cannot get the fglrx drivers working on my machine.. i just get a crippled desktop.. so I am trying to get dri with the free radeon drivers from xorg
<echo1> i c
<A|i3N> mark_ I'm trying to run make and it's not working? to compile this
<mad_man> when i minimize the browser and other programs i lose them. they do not drop down to the panel. how do i get the program to drop down to the panel for easy mazimizing ?
<A|i3N> says to run 'make distclean' and 'make' but it's not running.
<mark__> have you installed all the dev tools you needed?
<LeeJunFan> omicron: I think reinstall only replaces missing files not overwrites existing ones. At least if I recall correctly that's what happened with me when I had this problem.
<mark__> leejunfan, i need some help with this
<warpzone> hey guys, is there a way to revert back to a previous version of Xorg? I think the new update is doing me in
<mark__> do i have any kernel patches to apply?
<jordan_u> how do I turn off ipv6 in konqueror?
<A|i3N> I .. um.. don't know lol this is a newer installation - what packages do i need?
<LeeJunFan> mark__: why are you building a kernel?
<A|i3N> forgot i might actually need the compiler.. lol
<Hawkwind> mark__: If you use your current .config file then no
<Hawkwind> mark__: That's what I have always done and it works perfectly
<mark__> sudo apt-get install build-essential linux-headers-686 module-assistant build-essential fakeroot dh-make debconf libstdc+
<mark__> +5 linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<mark__> 7. reboot
<Hawkwind> LeeJunFan: He's having crashing issues so he's trying to see if it's possibly something within Ubuntu's kernel causing issues with his dual core
<mark__> type all that in minus the 7.reboot part into your konsole
<A|i3N> good got. thank you. lol
<A|i3N> er good god.
<LeeJunFan> Hawkwind: ah, okay.
<LeeJunFan> Hawkwind: tried disabling framebuffer?
<mark__> and it should look like sudo apt-get install build-essential linux-headers-686 module-assistant build-essential fakeroot dh-make debconf libstdc++5 linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<jordan_u> how do I turn off ipv6 in konqueror?
<LeeJunFan> !ipv6
<Hawkwind> LeeJunFan: I don't think he did and I didn't think about it.  He did say it doesn't seem to freeze on the non SMP kernel, but he needs the SMP kernel of course unfortunately
<ubotu> To disable ipv6 read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WebBrowsingSlowIPv6IPv4
<A|i3N> i got it. hehe. now i need my cd.
<LeeJunFan> !framebuffer
<ubotu> If you would like information on framebuffers, please visit: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FrameBuffer
<omicron> LeeJunFan: moving the old libGL.so* to trash and then apt-get --reinstall did the trick.. direct rendering is on.. =) thx for your help..!
<jordan_u> LeeJunFan: ironically, because of my ipv6 problems that page JUST finished loading :)
<LeeJunFan> omicron: nice, you're welcome.
<mark__> LeeJunFan, ill do both
<mark__> im excited about the new kernel
<LeeJunFan> mark__: it's a good thing to learn to build your own either way - you learn a lot more about what a kernel does.
<mark__> and i inch my way ever closer to gentoo linux
<Homer> can WINE run on AMD64?
<mark__> no
<mark__> or yes
<LeeJunFan> Homer: it can, but it takes some hoop jumping.
<LeeJunFan> Homer: codeweavers crossover office has statically compiled 32 bit libs so it work in a 64 bit environment, for 64 bit wine you'll want to check out a chroot environment.
<LeeJunFan> !chroot
<ubotu> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebootstrapChroot use this to build 32 bit environments on a 64 bit box
<mark__> gah
<mark__> i forgot to boot into i386 kernel
<mark__> my comp froze again ; ;
<mark__> !framebuffer
<ubotu> If you would like information on framebuffers, please visit: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FrameBuffer
<LeeJunFan> frambuffer is just a long shot, but I've had all kinds of odd issues not using framebuffer has solved.
<mark__> anyone know why the flashplugin-nonfree will not install for me?
<LeeJunFan> mark__: you get an error?
<mark__> yes
<mark__> even tho i accept the liscence
<LeeJunFan> mark__: hrm, not sure. I install mine the old fashioned way. I'm old school :) I download the tar.gz from adobe and just copy the xpt and so file to /usr/lib/firefox/plugins/.
<mark__> im gonna start doing that
<mark__> because this is annoying
<mark__> ive remove --purged it and still the same error
<mark__> btw, when i finish compiling my new kernel, will i have to reinstall my ndis drivers?
<elknof1> hey how do i add a source to my sources.list, its a dir in my hd
<LeeJunFan> mark__: yes.
<mark__> hmm
<mark__> ill ask how to make it load every time later
<rawr> thank you
<rawr> ok
<LeeJunFan> mark__:  each kernel version has modules in /lib/modules/[version #] , so your new kernel won't find the ndis modules made for your other kernel.
<rawr> i think i can tell you that
<rawr> later
<mark__> ill have to compile a new one?
<LeeJunFan> mark__: I think so. I've never used ndiswrapper.
<mark__> ok, no problem
<LeeJunFan> mark__: so make sure you have the source downloaded before you boot into your new kernel because you probably won't have networking to dl it later.
<mark__> yeah, ive got the latest source d/led already
<LeeJunFan> mark__: you are compiling ubuntu's source tree though aren't you? or are you using a vanilla kernel from kernel.org?
<mark__> vanilla
<inteliwasp> how can i get the channel list from xchat that wont scrol by in the server tab?
<Hawkwind> inteliwasp: Window -> Channel List
<inteliwasp> ie to a new window or file
<inteliwasp> ok now i feel like an idiot :P
<elknof1> hey how do i add a source to my sources.list, its a dir in my hd
<mark__> agh, what processor family would mine be?
<LeeJunFan> elknof1: man sources.list
<LeeJunFan> elknof1: basically instead of deb http:// you want deb file://
<mark__> kinfocenter lists it at 6
<mark__> so basically the 6th kernel option or pentium-pro?
<elknof1> LeeJunFan, the thing is that is not a file, is a whole directory...  so,,,  would it be the same?
<mark__> yes elk
<elknof1> LeeJunFan, ie would it be right    deb file://home/harry/Deskyop/paketes/     ??
<elknof1> Desktop*
<LeeJunFan> elknof1: yeah.
<LeeJunFan> elknof1: for instance mine is:
<LeeJunFan> deb file:///media/Seagate120/junfan/ubuntu-i386 dapper main universe multiverse restricted
<elknof1> it says that it is a malformed line...
<elknof1> LeeJunFan,  it says that it is a malformed line...
<LeeJunFan> elknof1: put one more / after file:///
<LeeJunFan> elknof1: I don't think that should matter though for that.
<elknof1> LeeJunFan, ok the directory is in hda1, direction: /home/harry/Desktop/paketes/     all packages are stored there...
<elknof1> LeeJunFan, ok ok  let me try
<elknof1> LeeJunFanthanks
<LeeJunFan> elknof1: did that do it?
<mark__> leejunfan
<elknof1> LeeJunFan, noup
<LeeJunFan> elknof1: what's the whole line you have?
<LeeJunFan> yeah mark__
<mark__> do you know where i would find out what family i should choose for my processor while building the kernel?
<elknof1> deb file///home/harry/Desktop/paketes/
<elknof1> LeeJunFan, deb file///home/harry/Desktop/paketes/
<william_> I'm trying to configure my wireless lan on a emachine laptop.  Can someone help me
<LeeJunFan> elknof1: deb file:///home/harry/Desktop/pakates dapper main
<LeeJunFan> elknof1: if it's setup as a proper repository.
<LeeJunFan> elknof1: a repository is more than just a directory with packages in it.
<LeeJunFan> mark__: what kind of processor do you have?
<mark__> intel core duo
<flavioribeiro> hi all.. anyone knows how can i enter in kde interface with root login?
<mark__> 566mhz fsb i believe
<MasterEvilAce> flavioribeiro:  startx should work
<LeeJunFan> mark__: should be P4
<mark__> ok thanks
<elknof1> LeeJunFan, thanks a lot, now it worked
<flavioribeiro> hm ill try
<tchung> Excuse me, can anyone tell me which Firefox plug-in flash player is the best?
<MasterEvilAce> tchung: mozilla-flashplugin (i think it is) is what i installed, and it seems to work for me
<LeeJunFan> elknof1: tchung the nonfree one
<LeeJunFan> oops
<LeeJunFan> tchung: then nonfree one.
<william_> can someone help with set up my wireless on a mobile AMD Athlon 64 processor 3200+
<thompa> tchung: there is no flash8 but !flash
<thompa> !flash
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Hawkwind> No new flash for Linux until after the first of the year when we get flash 9
<Homer> hey
<thompa> i would do everything on that first link anyway
<Homer> yeah seriously f**k adobe
<Homer> anyway
<LeeJunFan> Homer: seconded
<Homer> ia32-libs = allows to run 32-bit applications in AMD64?
<LeeJunFan> Homer: no, it's needed to run 32 bit applications.
<thompa> what lame sites use flash anyway
<thompa> for kids maybe
<LeeJunFan> Homer: but it doesn't provide 32 bit versions of all the libs an app might need.
<Homer> ok
<Homer> well
<Homer> I wanna get WINE working
<Homer> on amd64
<Homer> should I try? :P is it possible?
<LeeJunFan> Homer: setup a chroot
<LeeJunFan> !chroot
<ubotu> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebootstrapChroot use this to build 32 bit environments on a 64 bit box
<Homer> it won't work that way
<LeeJunFan> it's not too hard and it works fine.
<thompa> i had xp, and just got rid of it. Im all linux now
<LeeJunFan> Homer: it won't?
<tchung> thanks guys
<Homer> apperently
<Homer> it least not with hardware acceleration
<Homer> I think
<linuxkid2> nvidia-glx-config errors here. http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/24152
<Homer> I need it for a video game
<linuxkid2> I need some help.
<linuxkid2> That took forever pasting without X
<thompa> the other pc has edubuntu, the kid wants flash for some sites, nagging at me
<LeeJunFan> Homer: ah, hrm. Personally this is why I'm sticking with 32 bit OS for now. 64 bit doesn't really provide much improvement anyway.
<thompa> ive been running both 64 and 32
<thompa> i meant i386
<linuxkid2> I've never used anything but PowerPC and Pentium32
<Homer> it doesnt? my linux is faasst :D
<Homer> maybe it's in my mind or something
<Homer> but it stuff seems to run much faster then on Windows
<thompa> i think you should try the amd version when beta comes out maybe
<linuxkid2> anyone looking at the pastebin?
<Homer> I might just make a windows partititon for games or something
<thompa> i had some boot problems on 64, but now . so many updates, seems to be booting
<Homer> it works fine for me
<thompa> i think its also the hp bios
<Homer> and plenty of 64-bit packages
<linuxkid2> nvidia-glx-config errors here. http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/24152
<thompa> i formated the sata drive, now its all linux
<Homer> 18416 to be exact :p
<linuxkid2> What's up with IDE, ATA, SATA and SCSI? What are they?
<thompa> the usb devices work better in ubuntu so far
<thompa> with the HP media os it wont boot if you have any printer other than an hp plugged in
<Homer> linuxkid2: high speed device interfaces
<linuxkid2> k
<linuxkid2> which is better?
<Homer> SATA
<Homer> and SCSI
<Homer> fastest
<Homer> well ATA isn't really one
<Homer> I think ATA would be like a protocol
<LeeJunFan> I think SATA has faster transfer speeds, but generally the scsi HD's are higher quality and therefore have higher real use throughput.
<Homer> yes
<thompa> im running a sata with a disconnected scsi, on amd64 duo core.
<linuxkid2> ok
<Homer> scsi is used in many servers
<linuxkid2> My old box only has IDE.
<Homer> it's very fast interface
<thompa> also there is an extra nvidia and onboard 2 nvidia devices
<Homer> most only have parallel IDE
<Homer> some now have serial IDE = SATA
<LeeJunFan> yeah, 15,000 RPM doesn't hurt scsi any.
<linuxkid2> Anyone looking at this: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/24152 ? I need some help.
<MasterEvilAce> linuxkid2: yeah, it JUST loaded for me (it was trying for 2 minutes )
<MasterEvilAce> have you tried modifying your xorg.conf manually?
<thompa> sata is faster over here
<linuxkid2> Yes, I replaced the nv with nvidia in the Display section
<Homer> i think sata might be faster
<thompa> there is a different noise levels between these two, this one sounds sometimes louder
<MasterEvilAce> linuxkid2: and it errors when you start to startx, i imagine? what error do you get
<Homer> they both insanely fast
<Homer> sata is 150 MB / sec
<linuxkid2> one minute...
<Homer> which is like gigbit ethernet
<linuxkid2> MasterEvilAce: says "No Screens Found"
<linuxkid2> Fatal errop 104
<linuxkid2> *error
<linuxkid2> error parsing the config file
<linuxkid2> oops...
<MasterEvilAce> linuxkid2: okay, do a sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg   and follow through it (it's not too difficult). it will ask options , generally you can just hit ENTER through most of them. it will re-generate your xorg.conf, and generally it fixes problem
<linuxkid2> ok. I forgot the command for that.
<thompa> 2.6.17-8-generic
<thompa> thats working real well anyway
<linuxkid2> package not found type error.
<linuxkid2> xserver-xorg must not be it.
<thompa> linuxkidtwo: did you do nvidia-glx?
<MasterEvilAce> it is.. maybe you need to install it?
<LeeJunFan> MasterEvilAce: or dpkg-reconfigure -p critical xserver-xorg      --- will probably ask no questions.
<soulrider> !mp4
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mp4 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<linuxkid2> thompa: nvidia-glx-legacy. it's a RIVA TNT2. It said "xserxer-xorg is not install" mispelling. :$
<MasterEvilAce> xserver-xorg
<thompa> i know that card
<linuxkid2> there it goes
<thompa> its old card
<linuxkid2> should I use kernel framebuffer stuff?
<MasterEvilAce> i chose yes
<thompa> does it work right now?
<linuxkid2> I'm running the config script
<thompa> change driver in xorg.conf file?
<MasterEvilAce> he had the "no screens found" and changing the driver from nv -> nvidia did not work, so i told him to do the dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg, which has always fixed that for me
<MasterEvilAce> i break the xorg a lot :-/
<linuxkid2> Still working on it. thanks in advance
<Zaire> anyone know how to install flashplayer 8?
<Zaire> like is there an apt source for it rather then the source tarball?
<Zaire> -_-
<linuxkid2> success!!!!
<Hawkwind> Zaire: No such thing for Linux
<Zaire> yea actually there is
<Hawkwind> Zaire: Flash 7 is the highest for Linux.  We won't get a new flash until flash 9 is released for Linux after the first of the year
<Hawkwind> Zaire: No, actually there isn't
<linuxkid2> Flash is propriety software owned by Adobe Systems. no source there.
<MasterEvilAce> linuxkid2: congrats! enjoy your gui
<Zaire> I have the source tarball from adobe and either way how do I install it
<Hawkwind> Zaire: You can't.  It won't work
<Zaire> then how do I install 7
<linuxkid2> MasterEvilAce: Thanks. But I find myself using Terminals more and more.
<linuxkid2> Like any good linux user.
<Hawkwind> !flash
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<soulrider> is there a way to remove an old kernel i dont want anymore?
<MasterEvilAce> linuxkid2: just open up a bunch of Konsoles and call it a day :)
<Hawkwind> soulrider: You can use adept, apt-get remove
<MasterEvilAce> linuxkid2: that way you get a fancy clock in the corner that shows you the time
<soulrider> :O Hawkwind
<soulrider> i didnt know it as that easy
<linuxkid2> That's the best bit about Konsole is the tabbed windows and stuff.
<Hawkwind> soulrider: Though I strongly suggest always having atleast 2 kernels installed
* MasterEvilAce throws Pokeball at ubotu
<Hawkwind> soulrider: That way if your normal kernel messes up or something, you can always reboot to the other one and see if things are working there
<linuxkid2> just curios, is there a good Pac-Man clone for Linux?
<Hawkwind> linuxkid2: sudo apt-get install pacman
<linuxkid2> cool.
<linuxkid2> thanks everyone. bye. :-)
<Hawkwind> linuxkid2: apt-cache search <your-search-term-here>
<MasterEvilAce> holy cow there's a pacman? That's getting installed.
<Hawkwind> It's not that good IMO
<soulrider> yea Hawkwind, i got 3 now, so i wanna remove the oldest one
<MasterEvilAce> as long as it's a banana that engulfs harmful little floaty thingies, it's good enough
<Hawkwind> soulrider: Ah ok.  I usually keep 3 - 4 installed but then at times I do remove all but 2
<Hawkwind> I have 2 installed now as I'm now running todays release of 2.6.18 :)
<MasterEvilAce> Does anyone else use Edgy + the Dapper theme? They made progress bars purple. Looks pretty awesome (not overdoing the purple like in the new purple theme)
<soulrider> :O cool
<MasterEvilAce> hey, is there a GNOME color theme for KDE? So I can use that orange that gnome uses?
<Hawkwind> MasterEvilAce: Look on kde-look.org
<Zaire> well thats great the package I need to stream through firefox is somehow broken and won't install
<Hawkwind> MasterEvilAce: http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php?content=44730
<Hawkwind> MasterEvilAce: I think that's an icon theme possibly  but something similar
<satempler> Riddell: you around
<flavio> apt doesnt found 'amsn'. why? :|
<Zaire> where does firefox install to on kubuntu?
<MasterEvilAce> Zaire: /usr/bin/firefox
<MasterEvilAce> or wait is that just the executable?
<satempler> can any one help out with a  edgy problem, no one is in ubuntu+1
<dan_> hey
<Zaire> flash isn't accepting that directory
<dan_> how can i make vlc play wmv's
<satempler> it's not that hard a question
<Zaire> it wants mozilla
<MasterEvilAce> satempler: go for it, atleast a few of us use edgy
<dan_> what browser are you using
<dan_> zaire
<satempler> i just need to restart kubuntu powermanager
<Zaire> the latest mozilla that was available to apt
<Zaire> or rather firefox
<dan_> oh
<dan_> its in a different directory than mozilla
<dan_> i cant remember which
<dan_> but i had the same problem
<LeeJunFan> doesn't edgy user powernowd?
<dan_> its in like bin or something
<satempler> well ya but thats not it
<dan_> so can anyone help me
<satempler> i need the power meter applet in the systray back up
<dan_> i wanna watch wmv's
<dan_> but i cant get vlc to play them
<LeeJunFan> satempler: so you just need to start the app?
<satempler> LeeJunFan: ya
<Zaire> you need the w32 codecs I believe
<satempler> thats it
<echo1___> Where can I track down a good codec pack?
<satempler> it was started it just crashed
<Zaire> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<LeeJunFan> kpowersave I think.
<dan_> oh yeah i knew that but i cant find it
<LeeJunFan> satempler: alt-f2 kpowersave ?
<satempler> LeeJunFan: in Kubuntu Edgy it's kde-guidence-poersave
<satempler> oops powersave
<satempler> kpowersave isn't installed
<NeoSaki> woot tweaked my ATI 9700 pro to run glxgears @ 10200fps
<dan_> anyone know where i can get the w32 codecs
<dan_> i cant find it in synaptic
<Zaire> Im trying to load the page and find the one I got for you
<satempler> dan_: ya in google search for Ubuntu PLF
<dan_> ok i'll try that
<satempler> go to ubuntu fr thing and there will be sources.list lines
<Zaire> dan: wget -c http://packages.freecontrib.org/ubuntu/plf/pool/dapper/non-free/w32codecs_20060611-1plf1_i386.deb
<echo1___> NeoSaki: 8.26.9?
<Zaire> copy that link into sli
<Zaire> cli*
<NeoSaki> echo1___: fglrx and the propriotery ones, yeah
<Zaire> once you get that package cd into the directory and sudo chmod +x it and then sudo dpkg -i <packagename>
<echo1___> NeoSaki: which kernel?
<LeeJunFan> awe crap, well I'm going to upgrade to edgy on this machine - it can't be any worse than any version of windows :p
<LeeJunFan> I normally keep with the devel version on this machine. Been lazy this cycle.
<NeoSaki> 2.6.15-27-386
<satempler> lol
<NeoSaki> @ echo1___
<MasterEvilAce> LeeJunFan: enjoy, edgy is pretty cool
<satempler> by the way LeeJunFan kpowersave isn't here
<LeeJunFan> MasterEvilAce: yeah, I suspect my changes will be minimal - I'm running newest kde and amarok anyway.
<LeeJunFan> my problem is that something will go wrong, and someone will call me needing me to do some work for them and my system will be broke - never fails.
<satempler> lol
<flavio> my sound boxes are USB. what can i do to make the boxes play?
<LeeJunFan> 1193 packages to upgrade, this'll take a while. Glad I keep a local mirror.
<satempler> but being a devel  distro It will be fixed almost momentarilly
<MasterEvilAce> is plastik or crystal the default window decorations style?
<MasterEvilAce> for kde
<flavio> my sound boxes are USB. what can i do to make the boxes play?
<NeoSaki> plastik, I think, MasterEvilAce
<NeoSaki> flavio: search on the net for <sound box model> linux install guide
<LeeJunFan> yeah, I think so.
<flavio> NeoSaki: thanks one more time
<echo1___> NeoSaki: Can you guide me through fixing my install?  Apparenlty the kernel module has the wrong driver so no 3d accel for me...
<NeoSaki> echo1___: For an ATI card?
<echo1___> yes
<LeeJunFan> oh, I knew it - this isn't going to be a smooth edgy update for me. hehe
<NeoSaki> echo1___: m'kay, first off which kernel are you using?
<echo1___> same
<MasterEvilAce> LeeJunFan: what happened?
<maple> how do I kill ident2?
<echo1___> bart@echo1:~$ uname -r
<echo1___> 2.6.15-27-386
<LeeJunFan> MasterEvilAce: just dependancy hell, files in existing packages conflicting with ones to be installed, etc...
<tchung> hi all, I am having problem installing flash player
<tchung> after the installation, mozilla still asks for plug-in
<LeeJunFan> MasterEvilAce: openoffice and firefox giving me crap, that's all so far.
<MasterEvilAce> LeeJunFan: lol. I remember having a bunch of errors.. i basically just kept running Update/Upgrade/Dist-upgrade with the -f line.. eventually everything managed to sort itself out
<Astroman1> hi i need help to setup kubuntu on my computer. can anyone help me plz !
<flavio> NeoSaki: didnt found. :| u know any conf that i can change to make the boxes work?
<NeoSaki> echo1: sorry bout that, installing some games xD
<LeeJunFan> MasterEvilAce: yeah, I've already tried that a few times, I just removed openoffice.org-gtk (don't know how it got on my sys anyway).
<MasterEvilAce> Astroman1: just ask your question / problem in here, and someone will jump at it :)
<NeoSaki> echo1: sudo apt-get install xorg-driver-fglrx
<NeoSaki> echo1: echo fglrx | sudo tee -a /etc/modules
<NeoSaki> echo1: sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf_old
<[-KaSatKa-] > Should i update to the 2.6.18 kernel?
<NeoSaki> echo1 sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Astroman1> after filling the progress bar, my screen is black and nothing happend. my keyboard dont respond.
<Astroman1> i can only restart my computer with the swith
<Homer> [-KaSatKa-] : depends, you got driver problems?
<Astroman1> graphics
<LeeJunFan> !framebuffer
<ubotu> If you would like information on framebuffers, please visit: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FrameBuffer
<LeeJunFan> Astroman1: check that out ^^
<kyron> hey all, I have some of my students attempting to install kubuntu. I'm a Gentoo user and no nothing of the install process. One of the reported problems for one of the students is that the install process (booting the install CD that is) "freezes" on a blank screen. I'd like to point the user to the proper web page for troubleshooting the install boot CD...
<Astroman1> its me lol...
<kyron> LOL
<kyron> Astroman1, well well
<MasterEvilAce> LOL
<kyron> told ya you'd find help here
<LeeJunFan> hah, I was just about to tell him to look at that link too.
<MasterEvilAce> that's hilarious kyron, leejunfan
<bilgisayar_> hi to everybody
<MasterEvilAce> er
<Astroman1> that's right
<MasterEvilAce> not leejun
<MasterEvilAce> astroman
<kyron> Astroman1, if your computer freezes, than I would suspect hardware problems..
<Zaire> yea one would think lol
<Astroman1> k
<Homer> kyron: can I be your student?
<kyron> btw, to all other users, really horrible to learn about lilo, I will definately miss that chap's braodcasts.
<Homer> kyron: what do you teach?
<bilgisayar_> i am a newbie and i want to install multimedia codecs is instlling automatix good for my kubuntu does it causes problems?
<kyron> Homer, mwehehehe... you might regret that, I tend to be pedentic and sadistic ;)
<Homer> lol
<kyron> Homer, and, as I said, I'm more of a Gentoo user/installer
<NeoSaki> bilgisayar_ automatix is a good start, but the codecs are illegal if you live in the states
<LeeJunFan> on an unrelated FOSS person in the news - everyone else hear about Hans Reiser being suspect in his wifes disappearance?
<Homer> ubotu, tell bilgisayar_ about easyubuntu
<bilgisayar_> no i dont live in states
<kyron> Astroman1, you might want to run memtest86 on your machine to at least check for flakey RAM
<bilgisayar_> what is easyubuntu
<MasterEvilAce> kyron: What class are you teaching ?? What class messes with linux?
<bilgisayar_> ?
<Homer> !easyubuntu
<ubotu> EasyUbuntu is a script that automates installation of some items. Use at your own risk. See http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/ ; for help and or discussions about EasyUbuntu please join #easyubuntu.
<bilgisayar_> ok i ll be reding that page for a while
<kyron> Astroman1, and I would also suspect that Kubuntu has a way to boot the install process _without_ framebuffer
<kyron> ALL: am-I correct?
<echo1> NeoSaki I'm trying to install the ati fglrx drivers
<echo1> the ones released today...
<Astroman1> well i just read something about that..
<kyron> MasterEvilAce, booring, it's not a Linux class, it's BASH/AWK scripting class ;)
<Astroman1> i agree !
<Astroman1> i'll be back i'll try something
<Astroman1> thx
<MasterEvilAce> kyron: okay, last question, if he's in your class why are you IRCing to him? lol
<MasterEvilAce> that's so funny
<kyron> Astroman1, first run memtest86, then try booting without framebuffer enabled.... if it freezes, at least the nice useless beautyfull graphics won't hide _very important_ boot process messages
<NeoSaki> echo1 okay...
<echo1> the commands you gave are open aren't they?
<kyron> MasterEvilAce, cuz it's 22h10 here :)
<Astroman1> cool
<Astroman1> i'll be back
<kyron> oops...forgot to tell him memtest could be looong
<NeoSaki> echo1 open?
<NeoSaki> if you typed them like that, it should get you close to where you need to be
<echo1> k
* echo1 types
<NeoSaki> tell me when you get to the last command, which opens your config file
<_paul> hey, can anyone tell me how i can get my wireless card working?
<echo1> ok...done
<_paul> anyone at all?
<echo1> neosaki done
<_paul> i just forget where to go to activate the connection with it
<NeoSaki> echo1: okay, find this: Section      "Device"
<echo1> done
<echo1> there are two device sections
<NeoSaki> and under it there should be  Driver     "ati"
<echo1> yes
<NeoSaki> change the "ati" to "fglrx"
<deadsoul> Kmail could not find new post in my gmail account although there are some
<_paul> im gonna be t3h spamzorz until i get answers!!!
<echo1> done
<deadsoul> What can be the problem?
<deadsoul> Kmail could not find new post in my gmail account although there are some. What can be the problem?*
<_paul> please someone help me with my wireless card!  where do i go to pick the different kinds of connections?
<echo1> K -> Internet -> Wireless Assistant ??
<MasterEvilAce> I don't have wireless.. but Menu -> Internet should have a few wireless tools
<trappist> deadsoul: I've found that gmail's pop interface is really slow.  it's probably deliberate.
<_paul> naw, i know i need to use the eth1 connection
<NeoSaki> echo1: ok save and exit
<echo1> done
<NeoSaki> echo1: fglrxinfo
<deadsoul> Thank you trappist...
<NeoSaki> echo1: tell me whats it be saying
<echo1> display: :0.0  screen: 0
<echo1> OpenGL vendor string: Mesa project: www.mesa3d.org
<echo1> OpenGL renderer string: Mesa GLX Indirect
<echo1> OpenGL version string: 1.2 (1.5 Mesa 6.4.1)
<NeoSaki> echo1: sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<NeoSaki> and add these to your list
<NeoSaki> deb http://www.beerorkid.com/compiz/ dapper main
<NeoSaki> deb http://xgl.compiz.info/ dapper main
<NeoSaki> deb-src http://xgl.compiz.info/ dapper main
<NeoSaki> at the bottom
<NeoSaki> wget http://www.beerorkid.com/compiz/quinn.key.asc -O - | sudo apt-key add -
<NeoSaki> sudo apt-get update
<NeoSaki> sudo apt-get update
<NeoSaki> erm...
<NeoSaki> woops already told you that
<echo1> err
<echo1> when i did the wget i got:
<echo1> display: :0.0  screen: 0
<echo1> OpenGL vendor string: Mesa project: www.mesa3d.org
<echo1> OpenGL renderer string: Mesa GLX Indirect
<echo1> OpenGL version string: 1.2 (1.5 Mesa 6.4.1)
<echo1> err
<echo1> Cannot write to `quinn.key.asc' (Broken pipe).
<NeoSaki> sudo apt-get install compiz xserver-xgl libgl1-mesa xserver-xorg libglitz-glx1 compiz-kde cgwd cgwd-themes
<echo1> nm fixed that
<NeoSaki> shit, echo1, I gotta goto work
<echo1> lol ok
<NeoSaki> Will you be on tomorrow morning?
<echo1> yeah
<NeoSaki> like 8-11am cst?
<echo1> yeah I should be around for an hour or so atleast
<NeoSaki> ken, I'll finish up with ya then
<NeoSaki> sorry about that
<echo1> awesome
<echo1> np at all
<MasterEvilAce> compiz never worked for me ;(
<MasterEvilAce> in dapper
<NeoSaki> MasterEvilAce: Works great for me
<LeeJunFan> MasterEvilAce: I had it working, but didn't really care for having to use gnome window decore with kde to make it work.
<MasterEvilAce> ah
<MasterEvilAce> I remember my desktop would not remember the resolution during reboot.. no windows really 'worked'.. i remember it was really glitchy to the point of being unusable. sucked :( looks cool though from the videos
<MasterEvilAce> no real functionality.. just pure eye-candy though
<echo1> I just wanna be able to play FlightGear
<echo1> :)
<echo1> but compiz would be oh so awesome
<LeeJunFan> MasterEvilAce: yeah, considering there's like 3 different ways to go about it doesn't help lessen the confusion either.
<LeeJunFan> I ended up setting mine up in .Xsession so when I chose to login with default WM at kdm it loaded xgl - otherwize it gave me normal X/kde.
<MasterEvilAce> I heard XGL or what not was supposed to come by default in some version of KDE or kubuntu or something?? I don't remember specifics.. or am i imagining/confusing something
<LeeJunFan> instead of editing the kdm configs and having it do xgl no matter what.
<LeeJunFan> MasterEvilAce: it was supposed to be in edgy, but I don't know about kde. I think ubuntu was the focus of that suggestion.
<MasterEvilAce> oh, lame
<echo1> super lame
<[mecha] > hi
<mark_> IM BACK
<MasterEvilAce> gnome gets all the stuff nobody wants to live without, but that's like the only eyecandy IN gnome :P
<mark_> with a new kernel built by me!!!
* mark_ dances happily
<echo1> nice!
<LeeJunFan> well, afaik no one has made it work correctly with kde window decor so rather than have kubuntu have dependancies on gnome...
<MasterEvilAce> yeah, makes sense
<[mecha] > i've installed linux for my first time, i'm trying to use firefox, but it isn't work
<mark_> 0.o
<[mecha] > i'v extracted firefox file in a dir and executed the file "firefox-bin"
<[mecha] > and don't append nothing
<[mecha] > con u help me?
<[mecha] > can
<mark_> just use "sudo apt-get install firefox" in konsole
<DeadSouL> Try to install it from K> Add/Remove Programs
<DeadSouL> or do what mark_ said
<mark_> add/remove programs is evil
<mark_> guhhhh i gotta drink this nasty antibiotic
<mark_> yuck
<LeeJunFan> apt-get -f dist-upgrade is evil :) But I'm doing it anyway.
<LeeJunFan> hehe
<DeadSouL> :)
<mark_> lol
<mark_> brb gonna reinstall my vidia driver now that i've installed the dev files for xorg
<mark_> nvidia*
<MasterEvilAce> -f dist-upgrade is godlike
<Dragnslcr> Well, so much for dual-booting into Windows
<Dragnslcr> Kubuntu and/or grub managed to break it
<MasterEvilAce> KUBUNTU IS INFALLIBLE!
<MasterEvilAce> how dare you
<Dragnslcr> Heh
<LeeJunFan> windows doesn't need any help to be broken, don't blame it on linux :p
<Dragnslcr> Heh, true, but now it's even more broken
<echo1> why bother with windows :p
<LeeJunFan> Dragnslcr: what are your symptoms with dual booting?
<MasterEvilAce> It shouldn't have broken it. It sounds like a user-error. you should submit a bug report and complain about users have it too easy when it comes to breaking stuff
<Dragnslcr> Windows complains about a broken disk
<Dragnslcr> It didn't exactly give much for details
<Dragnslcr> And if I disconnect the second disk that I installed Kubuntu too, so that it only has the first disk to use, grub chokes
<LeeJunFan> Dragnslcr: if you check /boot/grub/menu.lst what is windows supposed to be booting from there?
<LeeJunFan> root            (hd0,0)?
<LeeJunFan> chainloader +1 ?
<Dragnslcr> Yup
<AWOSDev> I'm not sure how to set up a PLIP connection and I looked all around the documentation and my Linux (albeit Red Hat) book and I can't figure it out.
<LeeJunFan> Dragnslcr: maybe try installing grub again 'sudo grub-install hd0'
<mark_> oh my god
<mark_> my computer crashed again
<MasterEvilAce> that's what you get for compiling yourself :P
<LeeJunFan> mark_: have you tried disabling framebuffer yet?
<mark_> nah, it was happening before on a normal kernel
<mark_> nah leejunfan
<mark_> that wiki scared me
<LeeJunFan> mark_: it's easy.
<LeeJunFan> mark_: just go edit /boot/grub/menu.lst and for the kernel version you are using add vga=normal to the cmdline args for the kernel.
<LeeJunFan> and reboot.
<mark_> ok ill try
<mark_> just a sec
<AWOSDev> I'm assuming setting up a PLIP connection requires something to do with ifconfig but I can't figure out what.
<mark_> if my comp freaks out one more time im reinstalling ubuntu and wiping my hard drive
<Dragnslcr> LeeJunFan- entry looks the same. Would I be any better off installing grub to my Linux drive instead?
<mark_> of course im backing up my new pet kernel
<maltaethiron> !eth0
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about eth0 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<maltaethiron> hey guys, who can tell me how you can choose the way you get on the internet? (like choosing between eth0 and eth1)
<LeeJunFan> Dragnslcr: no, grub needs to be on the mbr of the disk your PC boots from. The entry will look the same in the config but the mbr has now been updated.
<MasterEvilAce> maltaethiron: system settings-> network settings ->
<lupine_85> maltaethiron: assuming both are connected up, you need to choose a default route
<LeeJunFan> Dragnslcr: I've never seen that exact problem you're having though.
<maltaethiron> ok, well its on my other laptop
<maltaethiron> im fixing it for a friend
<lupine_85> (i.e. tell ubuntu which interface to send your packets to)
<Dragnslcr> LeeJunFan- I'll try another reboot tomorrow and see if it fixed it. If not, I'll write down the exact error message
* maltaethiron does a w00t dance for MasterEvilAce and lupine_85
<mark_> no menu.list lee
<maltaethiron> thanks
* MasterEvilAce slips $1 into maltaethiron's underpants
<MasterEvilAce> np
<maltaethiron> hehe
<mark_> nvm i forgot the space
<maltaethiron> ok guys, new problem for maltaethiron
<maltaethiron> the eth1 interface wont enable
<maltaethiron> it goes enabled for like a second, then goes back to disabled...and i already disabled the ethernet device
<MasterEvilAce> maltaethiron: perhaps trouble trying to connect?
<AWOSDev> You know, maltaethiron, I have that same probelm
<AWOSDev> *problem
<AWOSDev> when I try to disable my eth0, wlan0 comes with.
<maltaethiron> but what im saying, MasterEvilAce, is that it wont even enable
<maltaethiron> like...
<MasterEvilAce> ah
<maltaethiron> idk, could there be something wrong with the card?
<maltaethiron> i worked two days ago!
<maltaethiron> lol
<AWOSDev> maltaethiron, what card is it? and is it WLAN or eth?
<maltaethiron> eth
<maltaethiron> eth1
<mark_> ok done
<AWOSDev> I know but like mty wlan0 is really eth1, so just asking.
<AWOSDev> PCMCIA, PCIX or onboard?
<mark_> hey, how do i add a bootsplash menu to my custom kernel?
<maltaethiron> um..its builtin, so im gonna assume onboard?
<AWOSDev> **sorry not PCI express I meant MiniPCI.
<AWOSDev> yes onboard == builtin
<arunkale> hello
<AWOSDev> that sucker came with two builtins?
<maltaethiron> built it ethernet and wireless
<AWOSDev> oh......eth0 is wireless then?
<maltaethiron> naw, eth0 is the ethernet
<maltaethiron> eth1 is wireless
<AWOSDev> then eth1 is the wireless
<AWOSDev> ahhhhhhhhhhhhhh
<AWOSDev> yeah same problem here.
<AWOSDev> Not even a hint of a clue on how to fix it.
<maltaethiron> damn
<mark_> awos, go to system settings and networking and disable your built in ethernet
<maltaethiron> well, it's not my computer
<AWOSDev> I have a 100' cable to my living room right now :P
<maltaethiron> and at least the internet works when you plug an eithernet cord into it -P
<mark_> or whoever has the problem
<maltaethiron> =P
<maltaethiron> *
<AWOSDev> mark_, when I disable the eth0 (like maltaethiron) eth1 comes with.
<mark_> mal
<mark_> does your system settings show your wireless card at all?
<maltaethiron> yeah!
<maltaethiron> thats whats pissin me off
<mark_> and what brand and version is it?
<maltaethiron> er..
<mark_> lspci
<AWOSDev> maltaethiron, after I disable eth0 I have to reboot.  THEN it accepts Ethernet again.
<mark_> use it on konsole
<AWOSDev> mark_ yes mine does to
<mark_> yours are probably broadcom
<AWOSDev> mark_ I have a Linksys WPC54G (commonly known as Broadcom 4318)
<mark_> yep
<AWOSDev> yep!
<mark_> you've got ndiswrapper all set up right?
<AWOSDev> I had to use ndiswrapper for it to even recognise it
<AWOSDev> Yes I do...
<maltaethiron> mark_: what am i looking for in this ugly pile of text?
<mark_> use sudo rmmod bcm43xx
<AWOSDev> and it connects to the access point, asks me for my WEP key, it connects
<narg_> I installed kverbos, but its erroring when attempting to open the standard verb file. Any idea why?
<maltaethiron> i cant exactly pastebin it...*sigh*
<Josh_> can anyone help me with adept
<AWOSDev> mark_ I already rmmoded that.
<mark_> [and then sudo rmmod ndiswrapper
<mark_> hmm
<Josh_> adept froze while installing/downloading flash
<Josh_> i restarted my computer
<Josh_> and now it is in read only mode and says to close myother one
<mark_> has your wireless never worked at all?
<AWOSDev> what's adept?
<Josh_> but i don't know what to close cause there's no adept app to close
<AWOSDev> mark_ Not in Linux
<mark_> adept is package manager in kubuntu
<AWOSDev> mark_ in Windows it's iffy...not for a week
* AWOSDev forgets that he's using Ubuntu (with no K) but apt-got KDE :P
<mark_> hmmm
<maltaethiron> lol
<AWOSDev> I have real Kubuntu on my router/server/everything else though.
<mark_> awos you shoulda apt-got kubuntu
<mark_> fuller
<maltaethiron> lol, apt-got
<AWOSDev> Oh didn't even know I could :P
<maltaethiron> the past tense of apt-get
<mark_> yep
<AWOSDev> :)
<mark_> it will get you most all of the kde stuff
<AWOSDev> I know I don't like gaim I want Konversation!
<satempler> any one know how to get the power applet in the systray in edgy back, its not klaptop or kpowersave
<AWOSDev> kpowersaveD with a D on the end
<satempler> the package is kde-guidance-powersave
<AWOSDev> is what I use
<AWOSDev> at least in SuSE when I actually cared
<satempler> nope
<maltaethiron> lol, like strong bad "powersave....'d!"
<satempler> not in edgy
<Josh_> anyone download flash and it take a while?
<maltaethiron> it didnt take extremely long for me
<mark_> flash wont install with the deb package for me
<AWOSDev> mark_ the Broadcom keeps telling Windows that there's a resource conflict with nothing.
<mark_> guess macromedia hateses me
<maltaethiron> heh
<AWOSDev> Yes, that's right, there's a resource conflict with nothing.
<satempler> how can i query a package to find out the contents of it
<maltaethiron> well wait
<mark_> lol
<maltaethiron> flash 9?
<AWOSDev> mark_ I hate Flash anyway
<mark_> flash 9 is coming soon
<Josh_> whatever the most updated flash is
<arunkale> I just ran Adept and I get this error: You will not be able to change your system settings in any way (install, remove or upgrade software), because another process is using the packaging system database (probably some other Adept application or apt-get or aptitude). Please close the other application before using this one.
<maltaethiron> but paul loves homestar!!
<AWOSDev> And I will still hate it :P
<Hawkwind> mark_: Not til after the first of the year
<arunkale> what do i do?
<Josh_> arunkale: i got that message too
<mark_> hopefully 9 will work out the crap
<mark_> ><
<Josh_> arunkale: i've been trying to get help about it
<mark_> stupid macrodobe
<Hawkwind> Homer: Good morning!
<Hawkwind> Ermmm
<Hawkwind> Hobbsee: Good morning!
<mark_> reverse engineer flash already
<arunkale> Josh_: any luck?
<AWOSDev> macrodobe...that's funny...
<mark_> hey hawkwind
<Josh_> arunkale: nope, i can't figure out how to kill the last adept app that was on i guess
<Hawkwind> Hey mark_
<mark_> i wanna attach a bootsplash to my new linux kernel
<Josh_> arunkale: and im not gettin too much help here
<AWOSDev> Normally I don't repeat my questions, but it's pretty for back in the scrollbuffer.
<mark_> how to??
<Hawkwind> mark_: Did compiling the kernel solve the issues ?
<Josh_> Jucato: you in here?
<AWOSDev> I need help setting up a PLIP connection to another laptop.
<DeadSouL> How can I add Firefox shortcut to >K?
<Hawkwind> Josh_: He's not here
<mark_> no, but installing the driver off the website did
<maltaethiron> ok guys, well thanks for the help...im gonna go cry myself to death now
<mark_> either that or the framebuffer thing
<mark_> malt
<Hobbsee> hey Hawkwind!
<mark_> lets work thru urs now
<Hawkwind> mark_: You'd have to patch the new kernel for bootsplash support
<AWOSDev> Okay maltaethiron
<mark_> aghhh
<AWOSDev> Let us know if you don't die :P
* maltaethiron lols at hawkwinds popularity
<maltaethiron> lol, ok awondev
<Hawkwind> mark_: I haven't seen a bootsplash in yearssssss, so I have no use for that :)
<AWOSDev> maltaethiron
<Josh_> anyone know how to fix this error: You will not be able to change your system settings in any way (install, remove or upgrade software), because another process is using the packaging system database (probably some other Adept application or apt-get or aptitude). Please close the other application before using this one.
<AWOSDev> maltaethiron do 'lspci | grep Broadcom
<mark_> i forgive my new kernel, its so fast
<AWOSDev> '
<Hawkwind> Josh_: Do you have adept open and running ?
<maltaethiron> what, in konsole?
<AWOSDev> yes
<mark_> i was running my processors at halfspeed and didnt notice it
<mark_> yes
<Hawkwind> mark_: So you compiled the 2.6.18 kernel with my how-to ?
<mark_> yes
<red_> which is better gnome or kde
<mark_> cept i cut some of the crap out of mine
<Hawkwind> red_: Since you're in #Kubuntu, we'll answer KDE :P
<mark_> like toshiba laptop support
<Josh_> Hawkwind well i have it open now, but it won't let me install anything
<AWOSDev> red_, Don't come to a KDE channel expecting fair advice :)
<fyrmedic> Help, I can't get one of my hdd's to mount. It is a NTFS drive that has all of my music on it!!!
<red_> i know, i just wanted to see what kind of answer i got
<AWOSDev> red_ personally I hate Gnome because it's stupid idiotic and made for dumb people...like Windows XP
<red_> thnaks
<Hawkwind> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions  -  See also !fuse
<Hawkwind> fyrmedic: ^^^^^^^^^
<fyrmedic> any suggestions
<mark_> have fun fyrmedic
<AWOSDev> fyrmedic, it isn't that hard to mount NTFS.  did you try 'sudo' before the 'mount'?
<Hawkwind> Josh_: Try closing it and using apt-get install <package-name> from a terminal
<maltaethiron> awondev: i typed your garble text..
<echo1> err, adept refuses to start
<red_> dont forget sudo infront of it
<maltaethiron> now teh whaT?
<AWOSDev> e.g. 'sudo mount -t ntfs /dev/hdb1 /media/hdb1'
<echo1> it isnt running, but it did crash on its last run
<AWOSDev> maltaehtiron - did it print anything about Broadcom?
<arunkale> Josh_: I think i got it, hold on.. will let you know
<fyrmedic> I did it through "System Settings" in the  GUI. I am a terminal illiterate
<mark_>  look for a wireless looking name in there
<mark_> llike broadcom
<maltaethiron> it says the following:
<mark_> dont do it
<DeadSouL> How can I add Firefox shortcut to >K after installing by the help of console?
<echo1> lol
<Hawkwind> fyrmedic: Time to learn the terminal.  It's the strength of Linux :)
<Hawkwind> DeadSouL: To your menu you mean ?
<AWOSDev> DeadSouL: kbuildsyoca
<Josh_> arunkale: thanks
<mark_> terminal is ur friend
<arunkale> Josh_: by any chance, did you do an update recently?
<fyrmedic> I know. I am working on it....
<echo1> speaking of, how can i figure out why adept wont run
<Hawkwind> AWOSDev: That's kbuildsycoca  :P
<echo1> it crashed on its last run
<DeadSouL> Yeah to my menu Hawkwind.
<fyrmedic> I am picking it up slowly...
<mark_> do sudo killall adept echo?
<AWOSDev> Ah crap...thanks Hawkwind :)
<Josh_> arunkale: i don't think so
<Hawkwind> DeadSouL: How did you install it ?
<AWOSDev> Oh yeah that reminds me of my other question.
<mark_> do sudo killall adept echo1?
<DeadSouL> AWOSDev do i have to write it intp console or where?
<maltaethiron> Ethernet controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4401-B0 100Base-TX (rev 02)   (next line)    Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4318 [AirForce One 54g]  802.11g Wireless LAN Controller (rev 02)
<echo1> bah!
<AWOSDev> DeadSouL: yes
<echo1> i did kill
<maltaethiron> awosdev ^^^^
<Hawkwind> DeadSouL: Wait, how did you install it ?
<echo1> without sudo
<mark_> argh a bcm43xx
<mark_> !!
<DeadSouL> thanks a lot
<AWOSDev> maltaethiron: YES!!!!!!!
<mark_> do rmmod bcm43xx and rmmod ndiswrapper
<AWOSDev> maltaethiron: We have the *EXACT* same cards
<mark_> plus sudo
<Hawkwind> maltaethiron: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=185174
<maltaethiron> lol cool
<AWOSDev> and the exact same problem.
<mark_> then modprobe ndiswrapper
<AWOSDev> mark_ Yes I've already done that and it doesn't work
<mark_> your card is dead
<mark_> ive given up on it
<mark_> lol
<DeadSouL> Hawkwind: "sudo apt-get install firefox" I wrote it in console
<satempler> maltaethiron: i had to use ndiswrapper
<Hawkwind> AWOSDev: If you have a broadcomm chip, read that URL I just pasted
<satempler> maltaethiron: i have the same card
<AWOSDev> It's still coming up.
<AWOSDev> I have a slllllllllllllllllllllllooooooooooooooooowwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww DNS server
<Hawkwind> DeadSouL: Ok.  Then type:  kbuildsycoca in a terminal and it should update your menus for you
<satempler> maltaethiron: if you would like there are drivers that work with the bcm43xx driver
<AWOSDev> I still need help with PCIC...
<AWOSDev> doh, PLIP
<mark_> i dont understand fwcutter
<Josh_> hawkwind how do i kill an app in the terminal?
<mark_> good thing i dont have to use it XD
<AWOSDev> Josh_ killall -9 nameofapp
<Hawkwind> Josh_: Several ways.  killall <app>
<DeadSouL> Tahnks Hawkwind
<maltaethiron> satempler: so basicaly i need drivers for the card? thats it?
<Hawkwind> Do NOT use -9
<DeadSouL> thanks*
<linuxkid2> I want to set up a simple web server. I'm thinking LighTTPD, but I couldn't get that to work with PHP before.
<satempler> maltaethiron: yes
<arunkale> Josh_: i fixed it :)
<Hawkwind> AWOSDev: kill -9 should be used a very last resort
<satempler> maltaethiron: some sort of windows sys driver
<AWOSDev> Hawkwind, none of my apps close unless I do -9.  then again, none of the apps I resort to 'killall' for anyway can use anything *but* -9 :)
<Hawkwind> Josh_: You can also do:  ps aux | grep <app>  and find the PID# then kill PID#
<DeadSouL> Hawkwind:
<mark_> bcmwl5.sys most likely
<maltaethiron> satempler: so you've got the same card..did you start off with this problem?
<DeadSouL> kbuildsycoca running...
<DeadSouL> Reusing existing ksycoca
<DeadSouL> kio (KSycoca): ERROR: No database available!
<flavio> what i need to install to make my s-video output?
<satempler> maltaethiron: be warned you will not have 802.11G speeds with bcm43xx driver
<flavio> what i need to install to make my s-video output works?
<Josh_> arunkale: how did you do it?
<linuxkid2> I thought NDISWrapper used the .inf driver.
<AWOSDev> DeadSouL: that's normal (at least for my computer)
<mark_> ya it does
<Hawkwind> DeadSouL: Restart X will also do it
<mark_> hush linuxkid
<linuxkid2> flavio: what video card?
<maltaethiron> satempler: totally ok...it's just for the weekend
<arunkale> Josh_: run sudo apt-get update in the terminal
<mark_> bcmwl5.inf
<DeadSouL> Ok it is installed. Thanks Hawkwind and AWOSDev
<linuxkid2> mark__ sorry :( what I do?
<satempler> maltaethiron: but ndiswrapper makes the g speeds
<AWOSDev> I followed the Wiki how-to on NDISwrapper
<AWOSDev> DeadSouL: no problem :)
<Hawkwind> DeadSouL: You're welcome
<satempler> maltaethiron: ok then simple
<satempler> fallow the instructions here one sec
<maltaethiron> ok
<josh__> openoffice will not start up!!!
<josh__> i have something to print by tomorrow!
<Josh_> arunkale: what does that do?
<mark_> " I thought NDISWrapper used the .inf driver."> usurped my authority
<flavio> linuxkid2: geforce 440mx 64mb
<josh__> it shows that its starting up and then nothing happens
<josh__> why is this?
<box> hello
<arunkale> Josh_: It will tell you exactly where the error is, run that and paste what you see in a pastebin, i'll tell you the next step then
<linuxkid2> flavio: try the nvidia driver.
<Josh_> arunkale : and did yours end saying --configure -a' to crrect the problem
<linuxkid2> !nvidia > flavio
<AWOSDev> Josh__ is it just slow?
<josh__> how do i see the error?
<box> can anyone here help me with asian language input?
<josh__> and no i've tried opening it a couple times in a row like 10 minutes ago
<Hawkwind> josh__: Have you tried starting it from a terminal/konsole to see if it gives you errors ?
<arunkale> Josh_: yes.. run 'sudo dpkg --configure -a' and it will fix itself
<satempler> ok maltaethiron here it is http://www.fedoraforum.org/forum/showthread.php?t=115572
<maltaethiron> ty satempler
<AWOSDev> Fedora Core?  on a Kubuntu channel?  now I'm confused...
<satempler> maltaethiron: don't wory about it being fedora use it to get the 802.11.zip drivers
<Hawkwind> AWOSDev: Many docs from other distros will work.  Just depends on what it is
<josh__> how do i start it in terminal/
<satempler> maltaethiron: then sudo apt-get install bcm43xx-fwcutter
<Hawkwind> josh__: alt-f2 and then type: konsole
<Josh_> arunkale: and that's it?
<AWOSDev> Josh__ go into the Konsole and then type          oowriter
<arunkale> did you run that command Josh_?
<satempler> maltaethiron: then run the command
<Hawkwind> AWOSDev: He doesn't know how to open konsole until I just told him :P
<maltaethiron> satempler...ok sweet..so when i have that laptop plugged in via ethernet, then ill do this?
<arunkale> Josh_: did it do it's thing?
<Josh_> yeah and now it is downloading my flash plugin.. but it's just sitting there says 'Downloading . . '
<Josh_> arunkale
<satempler> maltaethiron: ya
<Josh_> arunkale: and last time in adept, it sa there for a good 10min stuck at 90%
<maltaethiron> very cool satempler, thanks a lot
<satempler> maltaethiron: or download all the deps now
<arunkale> yeah hold on, dont worry
<josh__> umm wtf
<arunkale> let it happen
<AWOSDev> Yeah I'll have to try that when I have time to kill.
<josh__> it works now after i typed the command
<arunkale> it downloads it
<fyrmedic> Ok console didn't work for me.l... Thanks anyway I'll try in a couple of days.
<linuxkid2> flavio: careful installing the nvidia drivers. One wrong step and you end up with only a shell prompt.
<satempler> and then sudo dpkg -i *.deb on the laptop
<josh__> everything is fine all of a sudden....wierd
<maltaethiron> i gotta get some sleep bro....i fell asleep in english earlier
<Josh_> arunkale: what if it gets stuck again?
<maltaethiron> ill do it tomorow
<Hawkwind> josh__: Maybe the command in the menu is incorrect or something
<mark_> ><
<arunkale> Josh_: i had the same problem man
<Josh_> and in general with everyone, how did you all learn how to do this stuff in kubuntu?
<arunkale> it wont get stuck
<satempler> ok
<linuxkid2> openoffice command is ooffice
<satempler> I will be here possibly
<mark_> my comp crashed again
<maltaethiron> thanks again though
<arunkale> Josh_: by asking people/google search
<AWOSDev> You know for some reason my laptop decided today it wants to boot to runlevel2 ONLY today?
<mark_> imma wipe my hard drive and try a reinstall
<maltaethiron> ill be here tomorow night..prolly 9ish
<josh__> ok its randomly not working again
<Hawkwind> linuxkid2: Or oowriter or many others actually
<AWOSDev> I tried rebooting and it went to runlevel 2 again
<maltaethiron> eastern time
<AWOSDev> so I typed 'init 5'
<AWOSDev> and it just sat there and sat there
<AWOSDev> did nothing.
<Josh_> arunkale: where did you learn general commands for the terminal? like opening apps, closing, killing, fixing, what not
<AWOSDev> then I typed 'startx' and here I am
<Josh_> arunkale: and learning what particular things meant
<Josh_> same way?
<josh__> this doesn't make any sence!
<Josh_> people/google
<arunkale> Josh_: yeah
<AWOSDev> Josh_, for me, I got a Linux book
<linuxkid2> Hawkwind: really?, I thought it was ooffice -writer
<AWOSDev> Josh_ the rest I learned from man(1) :)
<Hawkwind> linuxkid2: In a terminal type:  oo(then hit the tab key a couple of times).  You'll see some of the ways you can start it
<linuxkid2> ok
<AWOSDev> Now can someone please help me with PLIP?  I'm begging............
<arunkale> Josh_: after that command does it's thing and you get to the next prompt, just exit the terminal -- type exit and press enter
<Hawkwind> linuxkid2: I think ooffice -writer was the way OOo 1 got started.  OOo2 is different now
<AWOSDev> oh pretty please  :?
<arunkale> Josh_: and after that, try running Adept, should work
<Josh_> arunkale: thanks.. its still downloading by the way, or so it says
<Kr4t05> !vmware
<ubotu> VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository. Instructions to install VMWare Server can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingVMWare
<Josh_> how do you open an app from the terminal?
<Josh_> what do you type
<AWOSDev> !plip
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about plip - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Hawkwind> Josh_: The name of the app usually
<linuxkid2> Hawkwind: oh, your right about the commands. But the menu entries use the ooffice -writer,
<linuxkid2> !lighttpd > linuxkid2
<AWOSDev> maybe that's the problem, linuxkid2
<arunkale> Josh_: yeah, it says downloading for a while, but eventually does download it, dont worry
<Josh_> Hawkwind im trying to open amarok, i typed in amarok and it said command not found
<Hawkwind> linuxkid2: Ah ok.  I don't use KDE or Gnome so I don't use menus :)
<Josh_> arunkale thanks for the great help
<Hawkwind> Josh_: Then you have to install it:  sudo apt-get install amarok
<Homer> Hawkwind: twm?
<AWOSDev> Hawkwind, how can you not use KDE or Gnome?
<AWOSDev> oh nvm
<Hawkwind> Homer: E17
<AWOSDev> console-only :)
<Josh_> Hawkwind it is installed. i play music on it all the time, i just wanted to see if i could open ti from the terminal
<AWOSDev> Oh E17...haven't heard of that.
<Hawkwind> AWOSDev: I use E17 window manager :P.  get-e.org or enlightenment.org
<linuxkid2> Hawkwind: what do you use then? XFce? Fluxbox? CLI?
<Hawkwind> linuxkid2: E17
<Homer> enlightenment
<linuxkid2> Cool
<linuxkid2> that's supposed to be the coolest WM
<Hawkwind> Tons better than enlightement as most people know it
<AWOSDev> Is PLIP really that hard?
<Homer> how is afterstep
<Homer> I used litestep on windows for awhile
<Homer> it's like the same thing right?
<Hawkwind> http://seerofsouls.com/gallery/displayimage.php?album=12&pos=27
<LeeJunFan> well, after many manual apt-get installs and dpkg -r's and apt-get -f installs and dist-upgrades I've got edgy - hehe
<Hawkwind> That's one of my screenshots from a few weeks ago
<Hawkwind> Homer: Afterstep is nothing like E17 or litestep.  Not even remotely close
<Dr_Willis> WindowMaker! :P
<box> j
<Hawkwind> http://seerofsouls.com/screenshots/Hawkwind14.png
<Hawkwind> That's another E17 screenie :P
<linuxkid2> I've used FluxBox, XFce, KDE (most) JWM, and a two day stint with GNOME.
<LeeJunFan> almost worth updating to edgy for the fonts.
<Homer> Josh: type amarok in the terminal
<seth> LeeJunFan, I agree, the fonts are awesome
* AWOSDev thinks "dang, that'd require a Pentium 4895 to run"
<AWOSDev> :)
<Hawkwind> AWOSDev: What would ?
<AWOSDev> E17
<Hawkwind> Hah not hardly
<AWOSDev> It looks sa-weeeeet
<Hawkwind> Though it runs very nicely on my P4 3.2GHz HT with 2GB of RAM :)
<Hawkwind> AWOSDev: It's very nice.  Lots of configuring can be done with E17
<linuxkid2> Wow
<LeeJunFan> only I've got to recompile my kernel because of gcc updates so I can recompile my fglrx, either that or install the old gcc to compile my fglrx with, only I don't remember what version the kernel I have was compiled with, ehhe.
<AWOSDev> Yeah my biggest computer is a Celeron 1.6 NoHT with 512MB
<linuxkid2> Sounds like it outstrips XGL+Compiz
<Homer> here is my desktop
<Homer> http://www.imagedump.com/pics/458623.jpg
<Cardboard_box> hello
<AWOSDev> Hawkwind, I like just about every artist in your music collection :)
<arunkale> Josh_: can you run adept now?
<linuxkid2> Homer: what widget program do you use?
<Hawkwind> AWOSDev: Hah.  My music collection is quite extensive.  I have just over 700,000 ogg files :P
<MasterEvilAce> wait.. what's htis edgy and fonts stuff??
<echo1> Homer: I need those widgets!
<Hawkwind> http://seerofsouls.com/screenshots/konqueror.png  <~~KDE4 running on Edgy :P
<Homer> superkarmba
<Hawkwind> Homer: Very nice looking
<Homer> thanks
<Hawkwind> AWOSDev: Plus I have dual monitors too :)
<AWOSDev> I have dual-monitors
<AWOSDev> internal laptop and external display :P
<AWOSDev> And yes I can do both at the same time
<echo1> ooo
<AWOSDev> but it only makes one display...
<AWOSDev> >.<
<AWOSDev> I'm sorry so so so sorry but
<Homer> I'm using a laptop
<AWOSDev> I need help with PLIP.
<Homer> everything except video acceleration worked outside the box
<Homer> including wifi :p
<echo1> thats like me Homer
<MasterEvilAce> homer: what brand?
<Homer> MSI 1029
<AWOSDev> Homer, your screenshot is still loading...
<MasterEvilAce> anyone have a Dell laptop w/ working TV Out?
<echo1> I have an Inspiron 6000
<MasterEvilAce> i couldn't get tv out working for crap
<echo1> Can someone explain to me what I need for widgets? (Im totally new to widgets)
<MasterEvilAce> i could get the TV to flicker but that's it
<MasterEvilAce> echo1: superkaramba
<Homer> \yeah
<Homer> I'll admit there isn't alot of widgets and many don't work
<MasterEvilAce> and even less look good :)
<Homer> but the ones on my desktop work perfectly
<MasterEvilAce> the Aero glass ones look good
<AWOSDev> Homer, PBIA?
<AWOSDev> really?
<AWOSDev> oops
<echo1> the ones you have are all i can think i want
<Homer> yeah
<linuxkid2> So, does anyone know how to use PHP with Lighttpd? And I want a lightweight database, preferably SQLIte but I don't know how well that will work.
<AWOSDev> I unplugged my laptop from the ethernet :P
<Homer> I live near pbia
<Homer> heh
<AWOSDev> I'm somewhere in Palm Beach County (but that's as much as you're getting nowadays on IRC)
<AWOSDev> anyway...
<echo1> Homer what are your system info and weather widgets called?
<AWOSDev> Can anyone here even tell me what PLIP is?
* AWOSDev knows but doesn't think anybody else does
<MasterEvilAce> never heard of PLIP
<Homer> liquidweather and crystal status
<AWOSDev> Ever heard of Interlink?
<AWOSDev> Laplink?
<AWOSDev> Direct Cable Connection?
<MasterEvilAce> Direct cable connection yeah
<AWOSDev> I'm trying to get a connection going between two laptops via the parallel port
<AWOSDev> in Linux
<Homer> oo
<MasterEvilAce> that would be incredibly slow
<Homer> that sounds complicated
<AWOSDev> 50Kb/s
<MasterEvilAce> i'd stick a screw driver in your parallel port to break it so you don't have to worry about it
<AWOSDev> well it's a 1996 laptop
<MasterEvilAce> bend all the pins
<MasterEvilAce> that should stop you from wanting to mess with it :P
<AWOSDev> There *are* no pins on the parallel port
<linuxkid2> So, does anyone know how to use PHP with Lighttpd? And I want a lightweight database, preferably SQLIte but I don't know how well that will work.
<AWOSDev> just the cable
<AWOSDev> and I just bought the cable three hours ago
<AWOSDev> so I'm not doing that :P
<LeeJunFan> yay! edgy has no media:/ crap links
<Homer> linuxkid2: apache and mysql that slow? :\
<LeeJunFan> that crap was so annoying media:/ broke any non kde app, and 1/2 the kde ones as well.
<AWOSDev> I just want to install FreeBSD on that darn 1996 laptop but sysinstall won't recognise my PCMCIA card
<Homer> how is freebsd btw
<linuxkid2> Homer: I just have an older machine. P3 450mhz 319MB RAM
<Homer> I know people that swear by it
<AWOSDev> I wouldn't know
<Homer> oh
<AWOSDev> It's not INSTALLED YET!!!!!
<Homer> lol
<AWOSDev> that's why I need the PLIP working
<AWOSDev> so I can install it :)
<AWOSDev> I have to set some options in the kernel to make my PCMCIA card work
<AWOSDev> and can't do that until after it's installed
<linuxkid2> Homer: I could try LAMP, and may, but I want to try Lighttpd first.
<AWOSDev> That 1996 CD drive won't read burned discs
<AWOSDev> and I AIN'T doin floppy disks :P
<Homer> hmm never messed with anything other then apache and mysql with php
<AWOSDev> sorry, by PCMCIA card I meant Ethernet PCMCIA card
<Homer> "lamp"
<AWOSDev> I'm wanting to try famp.
<AWOSDev> FreeBSD Apache MySQL PHP :)
<linuxkid2> AWOSDev: what are you trying to do with the computer anyways?
<flavio> what do i do with '.deb' files?
<AWOSDev> linuxkid2, which one?
<Homer> llsp
<AWOSDev> this lappy right here, is 2003 and I use it for games
<linuxkid2> The freebsd laptop
<AWOSDev> and Web browsing
<AWOSDev> Oh that one, that's gonna be an Intranet server
<Homer> ooo
<AWOSDev> YES, I'm gonna use a 586/100 with Apache
<AWOSDev> YES I'M CRAZY!  :P
<linuxkid2> flavio: you should just use apt-get, but if you got the .deb from a third party, run sudo dpkg -i packagename
<flavio> thanks man u rox
<Homer> I compiled mysql on a 486 before
<Homer> it took
<Homer> 12 hours
<AWOSDev> Yeah but that's what a 486/50
<AWOSDev> so it would only take 6 hours on a 586/100
<AWOSDev> :)
<MasterEvilAce> omg the geeks show up around 12am
<linuxkid2> flavio: where'd you get the package?
<Homer> yeah I think it was like 30mhz or some shit
<MasterEvilAce> all of you are geeks
<Homer> and had 8mbs ram
<AWOSDev> Yeah this one has 40MB RAM
<AWOSDev> and I have the docking station with an ISA port!
<AWOSDev> yes a laptop with an ISA card port!
<AWOSDev> They don't make 'em like that anymore...
<Homer> mysql ran on it tho
<AWOSDev> 486/33?
<AWOSDev> MySQL?
<Homer> yep
<AWOSDev> dang
<AWOSDev> that would probably be s
<AWOSDev> l
<Homer> slow yes
<AWOSDev> o
<AWOSDev> w
<AWOSDev> :)
<Homer> very slow
<MasterEvilAce> GEEK!
<AWOSDev> Yeah well this is a 586/100 not a 486/33 so it's feasible right?
<deadsoul> Does KeePass have Kubuntu package to be installed?
<Homer> linux takes shitty hardware well
<AWOSDev> MasterEvilAce, I'm not a geek until I tell you I still have (and use!) an 8088
<Homer> but it will be slow
<linuxkid2> So, about the lighttpd. Anybody know how to run PHP on it. I've looked into PHPWiki which is what I want to run, and it can use SQLite. But I can't get Lighttpd to work with PHP yet.
<Homer> it won't crash or ne thing
<AWOSDev> with the switch between 'normal' 4.77MHz and 'fast' 7.16MHz
<AWOSDev> and the memory 'upgrade' from 512K to 640K
<MasterEvilAce> turbo mode? lol
<AWOSDev> and a 'humongous' 20MB (yes MEGAbytes) hard disk
<AWOSDev> :)
<Homer> I think linux can run on 386 too
<linuxkid2> AWOSDev: can that thing run X? sounds unlikely.
<AWOSDev> That was when 1GB was astronomical, reserved only for super-duper-supercomputers.
<AWOSDev> linuxkid2: what the 8088?  UM...no
<AWOSDev> the 586/100?  Probably but not gonna try
<linuxkid2> what's an 8088?
<Homer> old processor
<AWOSDev> you're showing off the 'kid' of linuxkid2
<AWOSDev> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/8088
<AWOSDev> and I wrote this article, the exact computer:
<linuxkid2> I'm only 16
<AWOSDev> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Leading_Edge_Model_D
<linuxkid2> cool
<Homer> it from like the early 1980s I think
<Homer> so no it won't run X
<AWOSDev> an extremely popular IBM-compatible clone in it's day
<Homer> X barely ran in late 1980s with shitty WMs
<AWOSDev> 1/2/1988 is the purchase date IIRC
<AWOSDev> I kept the receipt :P
<Homer> The 8088 was introduced on July 1, 1979, and was used in the original IBM PC.
<Homer> :P
<flavio> linuxkid2:  hehehe sorry for highlighting u, i promise is the last question.. ive got a traceback with flash plugin: ERROR: Your architecture, \'x86_64\', is not supported by the Macromedia Flash Player installer.
<linuxkid2> maybe you could EvilWM running on something from like 1988
<flavio> u know something that fix this problem?
<Makro___________> still disconnecting
<Homer> barely
<Homer> X was known to be bloated an slow
<AWOSDev> I honestly didn't know X could run on an 8088
<linuxkid2> flavio: I heard of a way of using chroot to run 32bit stuff on the 64bit system.
<AWOSDev> dang what version of *nix would I use?
<echo1> honestly the world is against me.  How does a WIDGET not install properly.  Liquid Weather just direst me to the site :/
<AWOSDev> XENIX?
<Homer> echo1: you havta dl it from the site
<AWOSDev> Anyway enough down memory lane
<linuxkid2> flavio: you can't compile it yourself, because it's closed source.
<Homer> it not hard, I'm sure you done it on windows b4 :P
<AWOSDev> can I laplink my two computers?
<echo1> Homer, i seee
<Homer> package management in linux makes us lazy
<Homer> heh
<flavio> i know.. :|
<AWOSDev> Homer, compared to Windows, apt-get is like reading PowerPC assembly.
<Homer> ?
<AWOSDev> package management in Linux isn't nearly as lazy as in Windows is what I meant
<Homer> power pc assembly is hard I'm guessing
<MasterEvilAce> AWOSDev: GEEEEEEEEK!!!!
<Homer> naa man
<Homer> all I got to do is
<AWOSDev> PowerPC assembly is very hard
<Homer> apt-get install <package>
<linuxkid2> I like apt. All your programs are in one place and downloadable just like that.
<AWOSDev> and YES, MasterEvilAce, I am a geek
<MasterEvilAce> AWOSDev: lol, indeed
<Homer> on windows I gotta go to a website, find a DL link, follow a wizard, maybe even have to dl dependancies
<Homer> and sometimes restart
<AWOSDev> I'm writing my own OS, what do you think I'm not a geek?!  :P
<Homer> while with one cmd I can the package downloaded, installed, with dependancies and even adds menu buttons
<linuxkid2> Anyone have a favorite game? Just curios.
<Homer> so uh how is that harder
<Homer> ?
<Homer> :p
<AWOSDev> So can anybody help me with Parallel port networking?
<AWOSDev> linuxkid2: I'd have to say TORCS, or maybe PlanetPenguin Racer.
<Homer> nethack
<Homer> seriously
<Homer> nethack ftw
<linuxkid2> PlanetPenguin, Nethack. I love it.
<Homer> UT2004 :P
<Homer> it runs on linux :)
<linuxkid2> Hope PlanetPenguin works on my machine now I've installed the nvidia driver.
<AWOSDev> See this line from the FreeBSD install manual:
<linuxkid2> oh, well, see ya'll everybody. :D
<AWOSDev> Important: If you use a Linux machine rather than a FreeBSD machine for your PLIP peer, you will also have to specify link0 in the TCP/IP setup screen's "extra options for ifconfig" field in order to be compatible with Linux's slightly different PLIP protocol.
<AWOSDev> So PLIP IS available on Linux
<AWOSDev> now I just have to find it... :)
<MasterEvilAce> OK.. whomever said Pacman sucks earlier on was right.
<MasterEvilAce> that version blowwwss
<AWOSDev> MasterEvilAce, if you can recognize I'm a geek that must mean you're a geek too.
<AWOSDev> So do you know anything about PLIP?
<MasterEvilAce> lol no
<AWOSDev> Can I make a rift in the space-time continuum and make it so that I can talk to people on here *from* 1996?
<AWOSDev> PLIP hasn't really been widely used since then...
<AWOSDev> I guess no one here knows how to make a rift in the space-time continuum
<AWOSDev> :)
<AWOSDev> cat /dev/random > /dev/space-time-continuum :P
<AWOSDev> anywho
<AWOSDev> I guess I just can't install FreeBSD onto that laptop :(
<Homer> real men code operating systems Assembler using ed
<Homer> in*
<AWOSDev> I do
<AWOSDev> :)
<Homer> lies
<Homer> :p
<AWOSDev> it's an ASM/C mix
<Homer> using ed?
<AWOSDev> http://code.google.com/p/awos
<AWOSDev> No not with ed
<AWOSDev> but it's an ASM/C mix
<AWOSDev> I'm thinking it isn't called PLIP in Linux
<Homer> hmm
<AWOSDev> what else could it be called?
<AWOSDev> I need anybody to just shoot out random acronyms for a parallel port cable to connect two laptops together.
<AWOSDev> Or maybe just Google "Linux PLIP howto"
<AWOSDev> I'm such an n00b sometimes >.<
<AWOSDev> http://tldp.org/HOWTO/PLIP.html
<AWOSDev> Tada!
<MasterEvilAce> wow.
<MasterEvilAce> Worst. Geek. EVER.
<MasterEvilAce> :P
<emonkey> hm?
<MasterEvilAce> not you emonkey :)
<emonkey> oh thanks... ;)
<AWOSDev> Worst geek ever for not Googling or for being a n00b sometimes?
<MasterEvilAce> lol
<MasterEvilAce> if you don't know.. google!
<MasterEvilAce> step1: google ..  step2: ....   step3: rejoice
<AWOSDev> :)
<AWOSDev> Oh goodness
<AWOSDev> I need a PLIP module!!!!!!!
<AWOSDev> oh teh noes!
<MasterEvilAce> LOL
<MasterEvilAce> ROBBED
<AWOSDev> last known module was for the 2.0.xx series in April 1998
<AWOSDev> Is that even legal to use a 2.0.xx module in 2.6.xx?
<MasterEvilAce> AWOS.. Possible to like.. take out the HD, get a little a adapter, and hook it up to your Tower, then transfer over the files you need to get PLIP working.. etc
<AWOSDev> MasterEvilAce, I assume you're talking about the 1996 laptop
<AWOSDev> it already has PLIP support
<MasterEvilAce> oh
<AWOSDev> I'm trying to get a 2003 laptop with Kubuntu 6.01
<AWOSDev> to work with PLIP
<AWOSDev> and no, that stupid hard disk caddy has a stripped screw
<MasterEvilAce> lame.
<AWOSDev> worked on it with a manual and drill screwdriver to no avail
<AWOSDev> but it's just a standard IDE disk
<AWOSDev> if I could get it out of the caddy, I could just plug it in as /dev/hdd
<AWOSDev> (my tower already has hda, hdb, and hdc)
<AWOSDev> I searched Synaptic (basically Adept) for 'PLIP'
<AWOSDev> I got one result: 'net-tools'
<AWOSDev> what is it?
<AWOSDev> oh duh
<AWOSDev> !net-tools > AWOSDev
<MasterEvilAce> lol
<AWOSDev> It gave me a little blurb
<AWOSDev> I said "more please"
<AWOSDev> (00:18:32) ubotu: Error: I haven't seen please.
<AWOSDev> :P
<photoguy> anyone know what this means? im trying to install flash in command line
<photoguy> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<MasterEvilAce> the lines before it are what you need to paste
<MasterEvilAce> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<MasterEvilAce> if it's really long
<AWOSDev> I'm just gonna continue with the HOWTO as if I already had the module :P
<zenum> Hi, I have an ATI 9200 Pro and I can't seem to be able to install the proprietry drivers
<zenum> I have looked through countless forums, and all seem to have similar instructions which don't seem to work
<zenum> is there a known problem with the ATI linux drivers and this card?
<AWOSDev> Radeon?
<zenum> (I'm using dapper)
<zenum> AWOSDev: yup
<photoguy> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/24178
<LeeJunFan> anyone here build a kernel with gcc 4.1.2 yet? I'm getting errors - trying 4.0 now.
<photoguy> that was my problem
<AWOSDev> zenum: you have xserver-xorg-driver-ati right?
<Ekkostorm> Zenzum... try using Easy Ubuntu, that worked for me.  And after running that, I was able to switch to the proprietary drivers with a radio button...
<zenum> I can get the normal ati driver... but that doesn't have 3d acceleration
<zenum> it's when I try to use fglrx that it doesn't work
<zenum> Ekkostorm: do you have this same card?
<AWOSDev> Ha ha!
<AWOSDev> http://www.gelato.unsw.edu.au/lxr/source/drivers/net/plip.c
<Ekkostorm> Not exactly, but I do have a 9000 series...
<AWOSDev> It /is/ still in there somewhere1
<AWOSDev> !
<MasterEvilAce> photoguy: it says you already have the newest version (so it's already installed).. try removing it then installing again if you need to
<photoguy> will do
<zenum> Ekkostorm: I'll give Easy Ubuntu a go
<Ekkostorm> Zenum: It automatically installs drivers for ati, as well as some other stuff... it's great.
<MasterEvilAce> Anyone using Amarok and having trouble listening to a few of the default Internet radio streams? Such as digitally imported
<AWOSDev> THAT'S IT.....
<AWOSDev> Null-Modem cable
<AWOSDev> Does anyone here know how to work a null-modem cable
<AWOSDev> !
<AWOSDev> ?
<MasterEvilAce> lol
<lupine_85> AWOSDev: plug one end into the first computer; the other end into the second computer
<lupine_85> you're done
<MasterEvilAce> !ubotu google
<ubotu> google is a very popular search engine, http://www.google.com
* MasterEvilAce laughs
<lupine_85> !altavista
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about altavista - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<mark_> hawk
<AWOSDev> lupine_85 I have them plugged in
<lupine_85> that's search engine-ist, that is!
<mark_> the crashing seems to have stopped
<MasterEvilAce> ubotu is obviously biased
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about is obviously biased - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<AWOSDev> I just can't get Linux to be a PLIP computer
<AWOSDev> poor bot.... :)
<lupine_85> are you trying to do TCP/IP over it?
<mark_> im going to rebuild my kernel and see if it crashes
<AWOSDev> lupine_85
<MasterEvilAce> mark_ good luck
<LeeJunFan> mark_: what'd you do to stop crashing?
<AWOSDev> lupine_85 no I'm trying to install FreeBSD over it
<AWOSDev> :)
<AWOSDev> Oh
<mark_> wiped my hard drive and reinstalled ubuntu
<AWOSDev> yes I'm trying to use TCP/IP over it
<zenum> Ekkostorm: hrmm it says its already installed.. which it is... just it won't boot up with fglrx in the xorg.conf gile
<AWOSDev> I just found this http://www.debian.org/releases/stable/i386/apcs05.html.en so I'ma give it a go
<zenum> but when i change it to ati in the .conf file it works fine (without 3D)
<zenum> also modprobe fglrx gives a FATAL error
<lupine_85> well, using PLIP over a serial cable isn't possible, to start with
<AWOSDev> I'm trying to use PLIP over a parallel cable
<lupine_85> ah.. a null-modem *printer* cable?
<AWOSDev> Fine yes a null-modem printer cable :)
<AWOSDev> Hey I just found http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/PLIP-Install-HOWTO-1.html
<LeeJunFan> I haven't done PLIP since my Amiga days.
<AWOSDev> that'll work - PLIIP in < 1 miunte :)
<AWOSDev> LeejunFan: Yes I know it's old
<lupine_85> assuminig the kernel modules are around :)
<AWOSDev> but it's for a 1996 laptop
<AWOSDev> :)
<mark_> lee
<mark_> i think this automatix package i installed earlier was causing the problem
<AWOSDev> @(#%*&@(#%*&@(#*%&@($*%&(@$*%&@
<lupine_85> ah, plip is around. You might need to modprobe it though
<AWOSDev> insmod: can't read 'plip': No such file or directory
<LeeJunFan> mark_: hrm, I wonder what part of it caused it... ?
<mark_> dunno
<lupine_85> here gives /lib/modules/2.6.17-7-generic/kernel/drivers/net/plip.ko
<lupine_85> !plip
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about plip - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<AWOSDev> Ah, modprobe worked!  thanks lupine_85!
<mark_> all i know is ive never had this problem before i used automatix
<lupine_85> presumably, you've now got an interface of some description
<AWOSDev> tail /var/log/messages
<AWOSDev> Oh man
<mark_> im thinking it had something to do with the flash player it installed
<AWOSDev> I ALT+TABed to IRC.  I was trying for Konsole.  sorry :)
<lupine_85> hehe. plip is incredibly ancient
<Ekkostorm> Zenum: Unfortunately, that is where my knowledge of the drivers end...
<Ekkostorm> sorry...
<AWOSDev> W00T!
<AWOSDev> plip0     Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr FC:FC:C0:A8:00:02
<lupine_85> hehe. presumably, it's "just another interface" now
<AWOSDev> Yes it is but sysinstall(8) from FreeBSD won't recognise my Ethernet PCMCIA card without modifying kernel configuration which can't be done until after install
<AWOSDev> so you can see an endless loop:
<AWOSDev> install->needs configuration->needs install->needs configuration...
<AWOSDev> Now I have to export my CD drive through NFS
<AWOSDev> oh goody!
<AWOSDev> NFS - another incredibly ancient technology
<flaccid_> i thought nfs was good
<LeeJunFan> AWOSDev: but still useful
<flaccid_> or is that xfs
<unix_infidel> write a new protocol.
<LeeJunFan> flaccid_: it is, and isn't. It's crap for security purposes.
<flaccid_> hmm so samba is the only secure network file system
<LeeJunFan> I normally use iptables to only allow certain mac addresses to access my nfs stuff.
<lupine_85> samba? secure?
<lupine_85> can't see it
<unix_infidel> flaccid_: that's not true.
<AWOSDev> LOL Samba != Secure - just like Windows != Secure
<AWOSDev> rpcinfo -p
<lupine_85> CIFS is a bit better than Samba
<lupine_85> not much
<AWOSDev> Ah crap I've got to get better at this ALT+TAB stuff
<MasterEvilAce> AWOSDev: Have you slept yet? :P
<AWOSDev> MasterEvilAce: Um, today.
<AWOSDev> :)
<AWOSDev> I've been up for ~12 hours
<AWOSDev> perfect
* lupine_85 for 20
<lupine_85> night everyone
<AWOSDev> awilcox@Lappy:~$ whereis nfsd
<AWOSDev> g'night lupine_85
<AWOSDev> nfsd: /usr/share/man/man7/nfsd.7.gz
<AWOSDev> The *only* thing that comes up is the manpage
<AWOSDev> oh goody!
<LeeJunFan> can someone here running edgy check /proc/version and let me know what gcc version ubuntu is using to build kernels with?
<AWOSDev> Ah I got it
<AWOSDev> need to put a 'sudo' before that sucker :P
<flaccid_> well samba does use acl
<flaccid_> i heard you can encrypt it
<flaccid_> i'm just asking what is a secure network file system?
<AWOSDev> o_O
<AWOSDev> FreeBSD: "Unable to configure the plip0 interface!  This installation method cannot be used."
<AWOSDev> @#(%^*&@$^(*@&#(%*&@(*#%&@$(%&*@(*$&%(@$*&%(*@&$%(*@&$%(*@$&%
<AWOSDev> I'm going to go on the FreeBSD channel now :)
<AWOSDev> under an assumed name, they hate me in there right now
<AWOSDev> :P
<MasterEvilAce> lol
<AWOSDev> They think my 1996 laptop is "useless" and should be "thrown out with the rest of the junk" because it's not a 3.2GHz HT
<AWOSDev> so I'll go under an assumed name
<AWOSDev> VedSOWA?  :)
<somebody_else> That'll work!  :)
<somebody_else> Oh perfect.
<somebody_else> "##FreeBSD is only open to nicks that are registered."
<MasterEvilAce> ouch
<arunkale> how do i get the sun java runtime environment?
<arunkale> i tried getting it from adept, but it gets stuck
<AWOSDev> !sun-java5-jre
<ubotu> sun-java5-jre: Sun Java(TM) Runtime Environment (JRE) 5.0. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1.5.0-06-1 (dapper), package size 7169 kB, installed size 15768 kB
<Hobbsee> !samba
<ubotu> samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<flaccid_> wtf
<arunkale> AWOSDev, how do i get it
<flaccid_> my ip address on lan is 169.254.70.12
<flaccid_> can someone tell me how this is possible
<AWOSDev> arunkale, "sudo apt-get install sun-java5-jre" on the Konsole
<arunkale> okay, thanks
<AWOSDev> flaccid_ that's an Autoconfiguration IP Address (at least in Windows)
<AWOSDev> that means no DHCP servers were available
<flaccid_> rightio
<flaccid_> i'm on a kubuntu notebook
<flaccid_> best way to restart my eth1 ?
<AWOSDev> ifconfig eth1 down
<AWOSDev> ifconfig eth1 up
<flaccid_> ok
<flaccid_> brb
<flaccid_> hectic
<flaccid_> can you hear me, AWOSDev
<flaccid_> it keeps getting the ip address, then straight away goes to the 169.
<flaccid_> bound to 192.168.0.209 -- renewal in 9175 seconds.
<flaccid_> failing to understand why
<LeeJunFan> flaccid_: something on your network is handing out IP's for that range probably.
<LeeJunFan> some windows machine.
<flaccid_> its not seee ^^
<LeeJunFan> flaccid_: then after that it goes to 169?
<flaccid_> there is only 1 dhcp on network and thats a linux box giving 192.168.0.x addresses
<flaccid_> yes
<emonkey> knetworkamanger running?
<mark_> no crash yet leejun
<flaccid_> emonkey: i don't think so how can i check?
<mark_> im running in a 686smp kernel atm btw
<AWOSDev> Oh sorry yes I can hear you flaccid_ :P
<LeeJunFan> guess I'll never run automatix - hehe.
<AWOSDev> I'm in ##FreeBSD right now, sorry
<AWOSDev> :)
<flaccid_> the funny thing is my net works on this 169 address
<emonkey> flaccid_, you know if its running....
<flaccid_> np AWOS
<mark_> if i finish compiling the kernel i'll know it was that thing's fault
<LeeJunFan> flaccid_: how are you determining it's switching to 169? ie. how are you checking the IP?
<emonkey> 169. is a standard for self-configuration networking
<flaccid_> LeeJunFan: ifconfig
<emonkey> under Linux too...there several tools and services which uses that
<emonkey> if they're installed
<LeeJunFan> flaccid_: and if you type 'ip route' what does it say your default GW is?
<emonkey> knetworkmanager is one of them
<flaccid_> default via 192.168.0.1 dev eth1
<flaccid_> hmm what does that mean?
<MasterEvilAce> time for me to sleep
<mark_> im saving all the info from my kernel building and im gonna remove all the stuff that gives warnings or errors
<LeeJunFan> flaccid_: it means that's the IP of your router, but how it can even talk to the 192.168 when it's set on 169 I don't know. hehe
<ironfroggy> anyone know of any wireless routers that can actually connect to another router which would then have the net connection?
<LeeJunFan> ironfroggy: any 2 routers which support WDS.
<ironfroggy> i have my cable modem upstairs and want to avoid running cord downstairs to install just a few boxes.
<ironfroggy> well, particularly, i know my current router has no settings to do that, and i dont know how to find out if any others can do it.
<ironfroggy> what is WDS?
<LeeJunFan> Wireless Distribution System.
<LeeJunFan> Most all new routers do.
<LeeJunFan> linksys, etc.
<ironfroggy> what is some seperate system required?
<flaccid_> LeeJunFan: yes its crazy. i'm on a 169 on the net...
<ironfroggy> couldnt it just connect to ther other router like any other client?
<LeeJunFan> It's a form of bridging which allows 2 or more AP's to connect to each other to expand the coverage of your wireless network.
<LeeJunFan> ironfroggy: just needs 2 AP's which support WDS.
<flaccid_> LeeJunFan: please look at my ip route output: http://pastebin.ca/178285
<LeeJunFan> flaccid_: you have 2 IP's assigned to 1 device, it's an alias. like eth1 and eth1:1
<flaccid_> this is pretty crazy
<flaccid_> LeeJunFan: it doesn't come up like that in ifconfig
<LeeJunFan> flaccid_: I don't know what's doing it, but it's common.
<flaccid_> only eth1 is listed
<LeeJunFan> flaccid_: ifconfig -a
<flaccid_> its common?
<LeeJunFan> flaccid_: not common to have it happen w/o knowing why, but I have aliases on my wireless device for my private IP and public IP as well.
<flaccid_> yes only eth1 comes up in ifconfig -a. besides cipsec0 (vpn), eth0 (ethernet), lo, sit0
<flaccid_> LeeJunFan: i have no aliases...
<LeeJunFan> flaccid_: that's odd.
<flaccid_> yeah
<LeeJunFan> flaccid_: what's your /etc/network/interfaces look like?
<flaccid_> its weird
<LeeJunFan> flaccid_: you have vmware?
<flaccid_> LeeJunFan: interfaces: http://pastebin.ca/178288
<flaccid_> i havnt installed any vmware yet
<LeeJunFan> oh, I wonder if the vpn is setting it?
<arunkale> !frostwire
<ubotu> frostwire is a totally open source version of Limewire.  For installation help, please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FrostWire
<LeeJunFan> flaccid_: certainly nothing in the interfaces file out of the ordinary.
<Josh_> arunkale
<Josh_> i got a problem
<flaccid_> LeeJunFan: i tested it with/without vpn, no difference
<Josh_> it came up with this:
<Josh_> dpkg: error processing flashplugin-nonfree (--configure):
<Josh_>  subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1
<Josh_> Errors were encountered while processing:
<Josh_>  flashplugin-nonfree
<arunkale> yeah, but you can run adept now
<arunkale> that's just an error with the flash plugin
<Josh_> how can i get tht flash plugin?
<Josh_> arunkale: are you getting my pms?
<ke> You've got PMS?!
<Josh_> *pm's
<ke> lol
<arunkale> haha
<ke> J/k...
<AWOSDev> LOL
<mark_> josh, i dunno, im having the same problem
<arunkale> no man not getting them
<AWOSDev> ROFL
<Josh_> alright well nevermind the private messages
<ke> Haha
<ke> Created a monster
* mark_ shoots awosdevs
<Josh_> adept says that flash is installed
<Josh_> but it's not working
<AWOSDev> haha you missed, didn't spell my nick right :P
<mark_> uninstall it and use the installer on the website
<mark_> bah
* mark_ tries again, this time aiming at AWOSDev
<mark_> even got the capitalization this time
<AWOSDev> Yes but I was ready and ducked into the FreeBSD channel :P
<mark_> freeBSD got the axe didnt it?
<arunkale> what do you mean by it'snot working
<mark_> no wait that was opendarwin
<Josh_> arunkale: when i use a website that requires flash it doesn't work
<arunkale> Josh_: it's working for me
<Josh_> arunkale the site requires flash 8, is that plugin flash 8?
<arunkale> no man
<arunkale> flash 8 isn't available for linux
<arunkale> afaik
<mark_> josh:we linux people only get the awesome flash 7
<mark_> with special sound desync feature
<Josh_> ooh so when does flash 8 come out? or is there an equivalent?
<mark_> flash 9 comes out january next year
<arunkale> it should be out a bit later
<mark_> apparently santa is coming late for linux
<Josh_> is there no equivalent for flash 8 for linux?
<mark_> no
<AWOSDev> Aw come on old St Nick bring it to us earlier!
<flaccid_> LeeJunFan: i think i'll restart in a minute and see if it does it on boot
<mark_> we're naughty for not asking for windows xp for christmas
<LeeJunFan> flaccid_: yeah, see if it does it before you log in to kde maybe.
<mark_> actually josh
<mark_> if you go to ies4linux
<Josh_> what is that?
<arunkale> oh yeah
<arunkale> ies4linux has flash 9
<arunkale> that's internet explorer for linux
<mark_> you can get internet explorer working on linux (badly tho)
<arunkale> !ies4linux
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ies4linux - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Josh_> arunkale: is that flashplugin pflash 7?
<AWOSDev> That's IE4Linux
<AWOSDev> !ie4linux
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ie4linux - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<arunkale> dude, Internet Explorer for linux
<mark_> lol awos
<mark_> my turn
<mark_> !bugs4linux
<flaccid_> where is the homepage of this ie4linux
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bugs4linux - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<AWOSDev> !google
<ubotu> google is a very popular search engine, http://www.google.com
<mark_> http://www.tatanka.com.br/ies4linux/index-en.html
<mark_> there u go
<mark_> a warning though, flash doesnt work terribly well with it
<mark_> but it does work
<flaccid_> oh its just IE under wine, big deal
<flaccid_> i do that with crossover office
<mark_> problem tho flaccid is ms has blocked you from downloading internet explorer using linux
<mark_> or it did
<flaccid_> mark_: how did they do that?
<mello151> hey guys, what's broken today?
<flaccid_> browser sniffing?
<mark_> think so
<mark_> not to mention wga
<flaccid_> you can just spoof the UA string
<flaccid_> all easily hacked but
<mark_> hmm
<flaccid_> wga is easier than ever to hack atm
<flaccid_> may not be son
<mark_> anyone have any ideas for the care of lIon batteries
<flaccid_> soon
<mark_> l-ion
<flaccid_> http://batteryuniversity.com
<mark_> whoo! thanks
<flaccid_> did the link work?
<flaccid_> ah it does. not a bad site
<swtaarrs> i have an athlon x2, would be there any big speed advantage to using the amd64 version over i386 with a k7 kernel?
<mark_> my brothers laptop's battery now holds a 30 minute max charge
<mark_> but usually 15 minutes
<mark_> dont want my baby ending up like that
<LeeJunFan> mark_: there's nothing much you can do to revive them once they are bad, but keeping temps down, don't store them fully charged, etc... will help them last longer.
<mark_> im doing my best to unplug it once it reaches a full charge
<mark_> and at night i turn my laptop off and put it away for storage
<LeeJunFan> best rule is to keep it 40-60% charged in the fridge. Unless you know you are going to be using it - then charge it up. Otherwise leave it out.
<LeeJunFan> Unfortunately mine isn't easy to remove. I have to unscrew the panel on the bottom of my laptop and tug the cable out.
<AWOSDev> LeejunFan: what kind of screwed-up laptop is that?
<LeeJunFan> Sager
<LeeJunFan> Clevo
<AWOSDev> even my 1996 just has a little lever you pull
<mark_> lol
<mark_> was it made by ms?
<LeeJunFan> Yeah, all the other laptops I've had were easy to pull batts, of course they all fell apart before I ever needed a new battery for one too - so I'm not complaining now.
<AWOSDev> Even the old Compaq Aeros (way back in 1989) had that
<AWOSDev> mark_ No actually it's a Compaq LTE 5150
<mark_> eh
<AWOSDev> eh what?  Compaq?
<calcmandan> I installed armada 2 under wine.  when it starts up, i get the splash screen but then end up with this in konsole, http://pastebin.ca/178304.  I get a popup error saying, "Graphics initialization failed.  No compatible Direct3D8 hardware accelerator detected."  I do have a video card "GeForce MX 4000" and I do have 3D acceleration enabled.  I checked with my existing games and they are accelerated.  Any ideas?
<LeeJunFan> owell, I'm off to bed, hopefully when I awake these kernels I'm trying to build will be finished - successfully. For some reason I haven't compiled a clean kern with edgy yet, with 2 compilers, I think my source tree was tainted - so starting from scratch.
<mark_> whoo! newly rebuilt kernel done
<mark_> brb
<LeeJunFan> must need a 'make extraclean' or something hehe
<Lunar_Raven> I have a question..is there any graphical ftp client for linux which will upload files in "auto mode"?
<Lunar_Raven> so you dont have to switch back and fourth between ascii and binary?
<AWOSDev> G'night LeejunFan.
<AWOSDev> :)
<swtaarrs> Lunar_Raven: if you're using kde you can enter ftp://username@host urls into konqueror
<swtaarrs> i think it handles auto mode
<AWOSDev> Does anyone here know how to get a null-modem printer cable working between Linux and FreeBSD?
<AWOSDev> ANYBODY AT ALL!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?
<Makro___________> still disconnecting
<Makro___________> i got this problem before in debian but i don remember how to fix it
<wall0159> I'm having weird issues with amaroK, whereby it crashes when changing between mp4 files (but it plays them fine). I'm asking here because I don't think it's a problem with amaroK per se, but rather maybe with the xine engine. are there known issues with this?
<overlimit> when trying to fix the permissions in k3b it changes the permissions for cdrao to 471
<overlimit> no 710
<InteliWasp> !vim
<ubotu> Text Editors: gedit (GNOME), Kate (KDE), vi/vim (terminal-based), terminal based: vi/vim, emacs, nano (user-friendly). HTML/CSS editors: !html; Programming: !code
<AWOSDev> !code
<ubotu> Programming editors/suites: Terminal-based: vi/vim, emacs; KDE: Kate, KDevelop, Quanta+, Umbrello; GNOME: gvim, gedit, eclipse, pida
<AWOSDev> !kdevelop
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kdevelop - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<AWOSDev> well then why did you offer it?
<esc[1] > hi
<bimberi_> !info kdevelop
<ubotu> Package kdevelop does not exist in any distro I know
<AWOSDev> Will you tell me about it for a
<AWOSDev> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum!
<AWOSDev> !info KDevelop
<ubotu> Package kdevelop does not exist in any distro I know
<noiesmo> http://www.kdevelop.org/
<Leafw> if I add a user from the command line, such using 'useradd', will it have a proper login in the kdm as well for a graphical desktop?
<horacio> Leafw: yes
<Leafw> horacio : thanks
<kraut> moin
<AWOSDev> moin?
<AWOSDev> You said that on ##FreeBSD too?
<AWOSDev> What is it?
<AWOSDev> is it a signal?
<esc[1] > jo moin och...
<AWOSDev> och?  Is this like some other freaky language?
<esc[1] > no freaky language... it's luxembourgish but "moin" is used in some parts of germany too, i think ;-)
<AWOSDev> So is that like 'good morning'?
<esc[1] > right...
<mark_> !kde
<ubotu> KDE (http://kde.org) is the K Desktop Environment. To install from Ubuntu: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop, or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE for other ways to get KDE
<esc[1] > I do currently have some printing problems: I have a HP Officejet 5510 (using the driver hpijs for 5500 series) connected to a kubuntu 6.06 box using cups. printing works fine. when I try to print on that printer from a ubuntu 6.06 box via network, using the same driver, it only prints "$$" to the top left corner on the page... anybody has any idea?
* Starting logfile irclogs/kubuntu.log
<arunkale> !frostwire
<ubotu> frostwire is a totally open source version of Limewire.  For installation help, please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FrostWire
<intelikey> shalom
<intelikey> is there an app that will center the display ?
<arunkale> ?
<intelikey> when frame buffering is enabled it's always off center.
<arcasa> How do I use a terminal to upgrade my kernel?
<intelikey> arcasa sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<intelikey> assuming you don't mean roll your own kernel...
<intelikey> is there an app that will center the display ?
<arcasa> No I just need the most current kernel... Nvidia drivers are giving me cheek.
<intelikey> what's the easiest way to see if you are inside of x or not  ???   $DISPLAY  ???
<intelikey> shoot.  anybody around that knows anything ?
<mindspin> intelikey: what do you mean with "inside x" ?
<intelikey> :)
<fildo> !seen flaccid
<ubotu> I last saw flaccid (n=flaccid@CPE-124-177-23-165.vic.bigpond.net.au) 1d 19h 4m 23s ago, quiting: Read error: 110 (Connection timed out)
<intelikey> within xorg
<intelikey> but if you had to ask i don't expect an answer.
<Pensacola> I'm about to reinstall windows and I was wondering what section of the website https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows#head-bf3232f10ddf1b078de064622ccbb25225cdb3c0 I need
<Pensacola> will super grub loader do the job?
<intelikey> Pensacola you reinstalling windows beside linux ?
<Pensacola> jep
<mindspin> you are "inside x" if you have a GUI and can move your mouse ;-)
<Pensacola> I installed kubuntu after windows, but now my windows broke itself
<intelikey> mindspin thank you.
<intelikey> Pensacola you will have to follow the portion about fixing grub yes.  that should be all
<Pensacola> ok so if I burn super grub disk to a cd, boot from it and press fix grub that should be all
<intelikey> i personally have never tried that.  (i don't use grub)  but yes. that should be.
<Pensacola> ok thanks for the help
<Pensacola> brb :)
<intelikey> npp
<Pensacola> from now on windows will only be for gaming
<intelikey> :)
<intelikey> mindspin if you'd like to help me just a sec.  would you please type this back at me?      /exec -o echo "$DISPLAY"
<crazy_penguin> Good day all!
<intelikey> hey
<crazy_penguin> Good day all! :)
<mindspin> sorry was afk
<mindspin> intelikely, first what are you trying? remote x over ssh or do you have problems with alocal machine
<intelikey> no
<mindspin> no what both?
<intelikey> i'm scripting something and wanted a simple test for within/without x
<mindspin> you wanna test if x is running or not within the script?
<intelikey> no i want to test if the script is being called from within x or not
<intelikey> but i already got it.
<intelikey> thanks just the same.
<intelikey> answer== [ -z "$DISPLAY" ]  && blah
<intelikey> or the inverse of that; [ ! -z "$DISPLAY" ]  && blah
<intelikey> the verable is null in the console  but set by the xserver.    i wanted something x specific not kde specific.
<mindspin> ok thats way beyond my knowledge
<intelikey> not any more.  now you know.
<intelikey> :)
<plugs> how do i connect to my network printer?
<intelikey> cups ?
<intelikey> !cups
<ubotu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<motorcitymadman> !scan
<ubotu> Scanning software: XSane, the gimp, Kooka. For instructions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ScanningHowTo and to see supported hardware: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsScanners
<intelikey> mindspin so from now on if someone asks "howto tell if within x?"  you can answer  test for "$DISPLAY"  :)
<mindspin> I never heard such aquestion before and it sonded very newbie to me ;-)
<mindspin> sounded even
<intelikey> yeah.  the fool is the twin of the wise.  always look close before you deside which brother you are addressing.
<intelikey> as to the "move the mouse" adivce you gave.  i knew that you had not used "gpm"   mouse works in the linux console, so that test is moot.
<mindspin> but moving around was the keyword ;-)
<intelikey> <mindspin> but moving around was the keyword ;-)
<intelikey> yep
<intelikey> like i just moved it, held down the left button and highlighted that text and then right button pasted it back at you.    and i'm in a console.  not X
<mindspin> intelikey: you are right, you can work with the mouse in console, but you cannot move around the cursor/pointer...
<intelikey> mindspin yes i can
<intelikey> that's what i just did.
<mindspin> ok you can
<mindspin> Ionly can highlight, copy and paste things (with a three button mouse)
<intelikey> on two button mice.  hit both buttons for the middle on.
<intelikey> one
<mindspin> its years ago when I did this ...
<mindspin> maybe there#s atwo button mouse somwhere here...
<intelikey> mindspin i also watch vidios in the console.
<intelikey> graphic web browsing,
<Infecto> hey how in aptitude kept the package
<Infecto> i dont want to upgrade
<Infecto> it
<intelikey> Infecto read the online help
<mindspin> intelikey: to be honest, I only use console on servers and remote connections over the internet
<Linux_Galore> anyone seen a stable package of konversation for kubuntu
<Linux_Galore> not 0.19 but the new 1.0 release
<intelikey> mindspin to be honest. i only start X once in a while
<Infecto> intelikey: i put h but nothings happend
<intelikey> Infecto i don't use aptitude    sorry.
<intelikey> Infecto iirc  it should have marked the package "ih   package-name "
<intelikey> or is it  'hi  blah '    like i said, i don't use aptitude.
<intelikey> but an i for installed and an h for hold  if i recall correctly
<Infecto> ok
<Infecto> F
<Infecto> i think that will stay may package
<Infecto> leave
<intelikey> Infecto the key is  "="    like i said read the online help.      "=":          Hold a package in its current version to prevent upgrades.
<Infecto> o
<Infecto> hm okej
<Infecto> it works
<intelikey> or command   aptitude hold blah    marks blah as a held package
<intelikey> both of which i gleaned from aptitude -h   and  "aptitude"  then  "?"
<intelikey> never even opened the man page
<Infecto> i read ?  so many times and i dont se = now i se
<Infecto> mannn
<Infecto> i`m so blind ;)
<Infecto> : is better :)
<intelikey> yeah.  i litterally need some perscription glasses.   but i use these reading glasses
<intelikey> without them the screen is just pretty coloured lines.....
<Infecto> i just kidding with this glasses :) but the truth is i can`t read doc :)
<Infecto> i can`t== i don` read it good
<intelikey> Infecto one key to reading  on line helps  is to not scan the keys  scan the discriptions.  look for what you want to do then look at how it says to do it.
<intelikey> and knowing how things are commonly said in linux terms helps considerably
<intelikey> oh poop
<intelikey> no pcm suport.  what good is a sound card with out pcm
<Zvezdichko> good morning intelikey  :)
<intelikey> Zvezdichko
<Zvezdichko> oh, yes ( probably not morning there )
<intelikey> i'll have to rebuild this kernel...
<Zvezdichko> why?
<intelikey> yes early morning here.
<intelikey> no pcm support
<intelikey> time 03;22
<Zvezdichko> hm... load the module
<Infecto> intelikey: thanks for the helping me :)
<Zvezdichko> time : 11:22
<intelikey> no module support and no modules
<intelikey> Infecto any time.
<Zvezdichko> blah... this is kinda silly
<intelikey> Zvezdichko it's a stand alone kernel  it will load from a cd and root will be on the hd
<plugs> is there a way to have openoffice autocapitalize "i"?
<Zvezdichko> because of the harddisk space, huh?
<intelikey> partly
<Zvezdichko> a recompiled linux kernel should be about 1 mb - enought to fit on a diskette
<intelikey> 70m for a kernel and it's modules is a lot when 600m is the limit
<intelikey> 1.9m
<intelikey> without modules i have to build in support for all hardware.
<intelikey> all my hardware.
<Zvezdichko> better collect money for a new machine
<intelikey> but 1.9m is still less than half the size of the initrd.img that is default on *buntu
<intelikey> :)
<intelikey> collect money....   101
<Zvezdichko> yes, like me... one penny here, one there
<Zvezdichko> that's how I bought my machine
<Zvezdichko> fighting with poverty
<Zvezdichko> :)
* intelikey imagins the professional beggers on the tv, collecting money
<Zvezdichko> hm... Professional Beggers is new to me
<insanekane> plugs: you probably have to enable autocorrection
<insanekane> plugs: its in Tools
<plugs> i tried that, it's enabled.
<kraut> is it possible to switch a running debian-system in runtime from debian to ubuntu?
* intelikey doesn't have to be a big i.    you are a little you, why cant i be a little i also.
<intelikey> kraut man pivot-root
<intelikey> or is that not what you mean ?
<kraut> intelikey: i don't know what i want. i am fed up with debian and i want to switch a running server from debian to ubuntu via remote.
<intelikey> kraut then i better hush and stay out of that.   i'm networking illeterate
<intelikey> or just ignorant.   maybe just plain ignorant.
<intelikey> idk
<intelikey> see that proves it....
* intelikey goes back to building a new kernel.     
<Zvezdichko> make config :)
* intelikey should probably build a captin instead
<intelikey> Zvezdichko eewh
<intelikey> make menuconfig
<intelikey> unless you do it from x
<arunkale> There was some error in installing the 'flashplayer-nonfree' plugin during update, and now i can't install or uninstall anything coz apt is apparently running to fix the problem
<arunkale> Please help!
<arunkale> Healot, help!
<emonkey> arcasa,
<emonkey> sorry false highlight
<emonkey> arunkale, please be patient
<emonkey> try typing: sudo dpkg --configure -a
<intelikey> arunkale apt-get install -f    and pastebin the error
<intelikey> and yes root that ^
<arunkale> emonkey: i did that
<arunkale> but it gives me an error installing flashplayer-plugin
<jollyroger> Witam
<jollyroger> :-)
<emonkey> arunkale, pastebin the error
<jollyroger> jestem nowy w kubuntu
<jollyroger> I'm new in kubumtu
<jollyroger> I'd like to create a new partition, but don't know where's GUI app to do that
<jollyroger> :/
<Healot> !info qtparted
<ubotu> qtparted: A parted frontend using QT. In component main, is optional. Version 0.4.5-2ubuntu9 (dapper), package size 198 kB, installed size 704 kB
<jollyroger> so I should do: sudo apt-get install qtparted >?
<Healot> no :)
<arunkale> emonkey, intelikey: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/24208
<jollyroger> I've got it :D
<jollyroger> looks pretty nice, thanx
<eeos> hi all there.
<eeos> does anyone now about a parametric 3D modeller that works under kubunu?
<Healot> blender?
<eeos> Healot is blender parametric?
<Healot> it's a 3D renderer at least, i don't understand what is "parametric"
<arunkale> emonkey?
<jollyroger> I don't see ext3 (jfs) file system option while creating partition with qtparted... Did I miss sth ?
<emonkey> arunkale, atm no idea sorry
<emonkey> maybe the file's corrupted
<Skrot> Which kubuntu version do I want for a Core 2 Duo CPU?
<Healot> both i386 or AMD64
<arunkale> emonkey: so how do i terminate it? anytime i try to install anything it gets stuck because apt keeps trying to get that package
<Skrot> Which is the "best"?
<intelikey> i386 is not smp  i686 is smp
<Healot> Skrot: define "best"
<Skrot> i386 if I want 32-bit and AMD64 if I want 64-bit?
<Healot> yes...
<Healot> since C2D is 64-bit x86 CPU, it doesnt really matter if you use 32-bit or 64-bit kernel
<Skrot> okay.. so they should perform ~the same?
<Skrot> kubuntu-6.06.1-desktop-i386.iso it is then :)
<Healot> of course not. there are always differences in user experience
<emonkey> arunkale, try: sudo apt-get clean && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<knubbe> id like to dual-boot between dapper and edgy, is that possible to have both installed?
<Skrot> humhum :)
<jollyroger> Is it possible to create ext3 filesystem partition with qtparted ?
<eeos> Healot parametric is when all shapes you create are built from parameters, so that when you modify one of the parameters the shapes and all the shapes that are parametrically connected do change automatically
<eeos> wait Healot this is the article on wikipedia
<Healot> eeos: really i don't care, just try blender first, you'll see
<eeos> Healot http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Parametric_feature_based_modeler
<eeos> Healot ah! ok!
<arunkale> E: Some index files failed to download, they have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<intelikey> ok goig to test the new kernel.
<arunkale> i got it to work now
<arunkale> thanks
<main2> i cant get my display on 1280x1024
<main2> http://pastebin.ca/178416
<main2> the nvidia driver is ok (glx accel is on), the gdm manager starts in 1280x1024
<main2> but then KDE goes back to 1024x768, has this anything to do with the virtual screen?
<Pensacola> kubuntu definately is better than windows :)
<main2> Pensacola: linux owns
<Pensacola> yeah, windows doesn't recognize my onboard audio and network card
<Pensacola> I'm gonna have to find the cd's :s
<arunkale> how do i unpackage tar.gz files
<intelikey> it takes me that long to reboot and connect.
<main2> Pensacola: dont even waste ur time installing it
<intelikey> tar -xf filen.tar.gz
<Pensacola> I need it for gaming :)
<main2> arunkale: well, thats really easy
<Skrot> intelikey: So, if I install i386 versionn, and then upgrade to i686 kernel, do I need to upgrade a lot of packages to i686-optimized versions or whatnot as well?
<main2> tar -zxvf file.tar.gz
<arunkale> thanks :)
<Pensacola> if more games were made for linux, windows would be gone on my system
<Healot> Pensacola: that's not going to happen yet :)
<main2> Pensacola: i stay with ID games at the moment...... Doom III / Quake 4
<intelikey> Skrot no. it shouldn't make any differance on most packages.
<Pensacola> I'm a patient guy :)
<Skrot> intelikey: How about c++ libs etc?
<main2> Pensacola: checkout classic doom for doom3...
<main2> its insane good
<Pensacola> brb
<intelikey> Skrot mmm that i can't sware to.
<Skrot> okay :)
<Skrot> Guess I'll figure it out
<intelikey> Skrot print the error and we'll go from there   :)
<Skrot> sounds like a plan ;)
<jita> how stable is the egdy knot 3 release?
<Healot> since it's a development, it is not suppose to be stable
<intelikey> i have an issue that i don't know what the deal is.   no sound.  dsp0 is there but it's like pcm is muted and guess what   pcm doesn't appear in  aumix  all the other stuff does.
<intelikey> alsamixer requires alsa-utils which depends on the kernel and i don't have a kernel installed so no alsamixer
<intelikey> cat /dev/random > /dev/dsp   is silent
<intelikey> wait.  i think i may have found it.  three cards and one is dummy.  the first of course.
<intelikey> well that was it.  just making symlinks to mixer2 and dsp2 fixed the default sound card
<intelikey> now if i can fix the js i'll have every thing in a less than 2m kernel that needs no modules and does frame buffering
<eeos> does anyone now about a parametric 3D modeller that works under kubuntu?
<gourdin> hi there
<mastrogimli> need italian support
<gourdin> How do I change gnome font configuration in kde ?
<intelikey> eeos apt-cache search  is your friend
<Healot> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<mastrogimli> grazie
<gourdin> if I launch gnome-settings-daemon, it changes some kde fonts
<intelikey> anyone know anything about joy stick setup ?
<soeni05> Give me -o please
<eeos> intelikey already done it in all the possible combinations :(
<soeni05> check this out #mojn torrents free GPL Asian Porn
<eeos> intelikey or I would NOT have asked
<PornBot> yes
<intelikey> eeos that's the best i can do for you.   sorry
<eeos> intelikey :)
<soeni05> I can hepe You
<eeos> intelikey what a consultant! with all the money we give you! :D
<soeni05> come to #mojn and i will helpe u...
<intelikey> eeos prezactly.  but beyond that.  i'm not even part of the "ubuntu" team  L(
<eeos> intelikey :)
<soeni05> Kubuntu is moving to #mojn pleas join for further information New Update On-site
<soeni05> check this out #mojn torrents free GPL Asian Porn
<arunkale> anyone know any good p2p clients for kubuntu?
<soeni05> Radio #mojn
<jita> lol
<soeni05> Look at #mojn
<arunkale> ?
<Healot> no operator anyways :p
<intelikey> arunkale gaim ?
<steff> stfu ffs soeni05!
<soeni05> its a very good client
<jita> no admin in here?
<soeni05> its a very good client
<arunkale> gaim is a chat client, right
<eeos> arunkale a client for what?
<soeni05> Yiir right..
<intelikey> jita !ops   if you think they should be called
<soeni05> !op
<ubotu> Help! Riddell, fdoving, Mez, jpatric, seth_k, apokryphos, nalioth, Hobbsee, robotgeek, imbrandon, gnomefreak or Hawkwind
<arunkale> !p2p
<ubotu> Conventional P2P clients: Limewire/GTK-Gnutella/Frostwire (Gnutella Network). BitTorrent: see !torrent Direct connect: try valknut. Also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/P2PFileSharing for general information.
<soeni05> We live in peace
<soeni05> #mojn
<intelikey> arunkale gaim == gnu aim   and it does irc also
<arunkale> i dont want an irc client man
<intelikey> gnutella
<arunkale> am trying out phex
<intelikey> telnet
<intelikey> hehhe
<arunkale> ktorrent seems cool
<intelikey>     arunkale you've heard me say i am network illiterate   so if i dont even know what "p2p client" means i guess you'll beleave me now.  ;/
<arunkale> haha
<intelikey> as far as i know  ssh and telnet are p2p
<arunkale> ok
<arunkale> brb
<intelikey> actually i think i was transposing ims/p2p ...  not that it matters.
<esc[1] > I do currently have some printing problems: I have a HP Officejet 5510 (using the driver hpijs for 5500 series) connected to a kubuntu 6.06 box using cups. printing works fine. when I try to print on that printer from a ubuntu 6.06 box via network, using the same driver, it only prints "$$" to the top left corner on the page... anybody has any idea?
<intelikey> esc[1]  checked   !cups   ?
<esc[1] > yep... somebody typed that some minutes ago... I checked those urls just now... :-(
* intelikey == somebody
<MidMark> !flash
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Isoss> hi guys ... I need a good kde program for burning ISOs to make image CDs any suggestion?
<MidMark> k3b
<esc[1] > intelikey: problem: connection to the printserver seems to work from the client... I see the jobs on the server, and at least it prints sth... (those "$$" signs)
<Isoss> thanx
<MidMark> guys how to bypass flash update issue?
<intelikey> routing, firewall, cups server settings, linux security settings... among other things could affect that esc[1]     you are talking about a network issue of some sort.   out of my league
<MidMark> ok wait for the update right?
<intelikey> i don't know anything, i'm just setting in this channel keeping y'all company
<esc[1] > intelikey: both are fresh installs, nothing new installed or configured.
<intelikey> esc[1]  can you access the one box from the other and vise versa ?   ssh  or anything ?
<intelikey> esc[1]  also you might find help in  #ubuntu
<esc[1] > i'll try that this afternoon... now it's this time for some fast-food... cya l8er
<intelikey> k good luck with it
<intelikey> every body hide, it's Jucato_
<Jucato_> huh? what? err...
* Jucato_ looks around...
* Jucato_ hides
<intelikey> gooday at ya Jucato_
<Jucato_> good day to you two
<Jucato_> er... s/two/too
<intelikey> both of me ?
<Jucato_> heh...
* intelikey looks around now
<Jucato_> looks like everybody did hide
<intelikey> wasnt anyone talking.
<intelikey> been pretty quiet in here
<Jucato_> aah
<intelikey> esc[1]  has network cups issue  but i'm network illiterate    that's about all that's been happening here for a while
<Jucato_> ah... networking, internet, and printing... my waterloo, my achilles' heel, my kryptonite...
<snikker> is possible choose the x server type at login?
<yvonne___> Hello
<yvonne___> i was wondering if anyone can help me
<zorglu_> snikker: yep, it is called 'session' in the menu
<yvonne___> i'm trying to install real player, and every time i do it just tells me that it's BREAK (instal;l)
<intelikey> snikker there is one xserver.  xorg   you mean window manager/display manager ?
<intelikey> !realplay
<snikker> zorglu_: yes, i know, but how can i choose i run xorg server or Xgl server
<ubotu> realplay: RealPlayer 10 for Linux is based on the open source Helix player.. In component main, is optional. Version 10.0.8-0ubuntu1 (dapper-commercial), package size 6110 kB, installed size 15456 kB (Only available for i386)
<snikker> intelikey: i mean xorg server
<Jucato_> yvonne___: how are you installing it? from what repository and what package name?
<intelikey> snikker explain ?
<zorglu_> snikker: by configuring it :) i dunno the xgl config by heart tho, but this part is usual explained in the tutorial. it was in the one i followed at leaast
<yvonne___> I'm downloading it using adept manager, and tried it via apt-get install etc, the package name is realplayer when runa  search under adapt manger
<yvonne___> intelikey:
<zorglu_> smell like license agreement looking for a ok which never find :)
<snikker> intelikey: i want choose if run xorg server or xgl server...
<Jucato_> yvonne___: try installing it from the command line to get more "descriptive" error messages: "sudo apt-get install realplayer"
<snikker> zorglu_: but what i must configure...
<zorglu_> hmm kded got buggy on me, rebooting
<Jucato_> yvonne___: once you get those messages, use !pastebin
<intelikey> snikker set it up in the runlevel.  then boot with the runlevel appended that you want.
<Jucato_> !pastebin > yvonne___
<zorglu_> snikker: you may look at the xgl page on ubuntu-fr.org, this is french and use google to translate, it was in it when i tried
<yvonne___> Jucato_: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/24221
<intelikey> i.e.  runlevel 2 == xorg    runlevel 3 == xgl   runlevel 4 == console only     then  boot with    2     or   3  ....       runlevels are easily configurable.    man update-rc.d
<snikker> intelikey: but in this way i must choose it at boot time, that's right?
<intelikey> snikker yes  at boot
<intelikey> you can setup grub with the options
<intelikey> or you could.   write a script that asks which to start  and stick it in the init scripts
<Jucato_> gah! my internet connection is playing games on me...
<yvonne___> Jucato_: lol
<snikker> intelikey: ok, i can try with this way. thanks :)
<intelikey> #!/bin/sh
<Jucato_> grr... can't connect to pastebin!!!
<yvonne___> shall i paste it in here?
<intelikey> read -n 1 -p "press 1 to start with xgl,  or press 2 to start with xorg" ANSWER
<Jucato_> yvonne___: no
<yvonne___> Jucato_: ok
<yvonne___> ummmm
<Jucato_> yvonne___: hold on I think it's loading now...
<intelikey> [ "$ANSWER" == 1 ]  && blah || blah
<yvonne___> Jucato_: Cool
<Jucato_> ... or not...
<yvonne___> lol
<Jucato_> yvonne___: can you try pasting it here: http://pastebin.ulteo.us/
<snikker> intelikey: where i must put the script?
<yvonne___> Jucato_: sure
<intelikey>  /etc/init.d/    and symlink it to /etc/rc2.d/S99options    but remove the link to kdm in that same dir
<yvonne___> Jucato_: thanks
* Jucato_ wants to kick his interenet connection if only it were a physical entity...
<intelikey> vertual abuse 101
<yvonne___> Jucato_: http://pastebin.ulteo.us/121
<yvonne___> Jucato_: lol
<snikker> intelikey: ok, thanks :)
<yvonne___> how long has this pastebin concept been about 4?
<Jucato_> yvonne___: as long as I can remember :P
<intelikey> snikker  man update-rc.d    might be a good read on that point
<intelikey> you're welcome
<Jucato_> !realplayer > Jucato_
<snikker> intelikey: i read also the man, of course :)
<MDCore> When I middle click a link in firefox it opens in a new tab and in the current tab. How do I get it to _not_ open in the current tab ?
<yvonne___> Jucato_: anything come 2 mind?
<Jucato_> yvonne___: do you have the dapper-commercial repository?
<yvonne___> Ummm not sure
<Jucato_> hold on, let me try looking for a wiki page about it
<zorglu_> q. what is the dpkg command to determine if i got  appache installed ?
<Jucato_> ugh... so maybe it's not my internet connection after all...
<yvonne___> Jucato_: :S
* Jucato_ wants to kick help.ubuntu.com too
<intelikey> zorglu_ dpkg -l | grep <string to look for>
<intelikey> zorglu_ dpkg -l | grep apache
<intelikey> zorglu_ ii == installed
<zorglu_> intelikey: nothing similar to "rpm -q packagename" ?
<intelikey> zorglu_ you ask about the dpkg command
<intelikey> check with apt or aptitude
<zorglu_> ok
<zorglu_> thanks
<intelikey> np
<yvonne___> any news?
<intelikey> zorglu_ you could do dpkg -L package     but if it's there you get the full list of files it installed including parent dirs
<Jucato_> hm... yvonne___, what happens when you try to install xlibs? "sudo apt-get install xlibs"?
<yvonne___> Jucato_: "Package xlibs is not available, but is referred to by another package."
<intelikey> zorglu_ easy way to check with apt is apt-get install package     if it's already there it tells you if not it tries to install it.
<intelikey> but exact name is important in all of the cases execpt the first example i gave
<Jucato_> !xlibs dapper
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xlibs dapper - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<intelikey> xlibs-dev - X Window System client library development files transitional package
<Jucato_> yvonne___: try installing "realplay" instead of "realplayer"
<intelikey> full circle
<Jucato_> thank you chroot! :)
<ajus> i tried to mount my usb disk... but i can't get read write permission.. i do sudo mount -o rw /dev/sda1 /media/sdc... help pls
<intelikey> tty3 [greg@~]  q realplay
<intelikey> kmplayer-konq-plugins - KMPlayer plugin for KHTML/Konqueror
<intelikey> realplayer - Real Player (installer)
<intelikey> ajus sudo mount -o remount,dmask=000,fmask=111 /dev/sda1 /media/sdc
<ajus> ok i'll try
<intelikey> is that vfat or ntfs ?
<ajus> vfat
<intelikey> k
<ajus> it says..you must specify the filesystem type
<ajus> where should i put vfat?
<intelikey> it wont help.
<intelikey> ajus sudo mount -o remount,dmask=000,fmask=111 -t vfat /dev/sda1 /media/sdc
<intelikey> but it's not fs type that's erroring
<Jucato_> yvonne___: how was it?
<intelikey> mount doesnt error on vfat
<intelikey> it's device node
<intelikey> check the device and mount point
<intelikey> typo maybe.
<ajus> i can see my files.. but can't delete
<ajus> but when i delete from sudo mc... i can
<intelikey> well umount it.  and then try with this sudo mount -o dmask=000,fmask=111 /dev/sda1  /media/sdc
<intelikey> or  sudo mount -o umask=000  /dev/sda1  /media/sdc
<intelikey> if you like executable files...  heheh
<ajus> intelikey: the 1st one works well.
<ajus> great.. THanks.!!
<intelikey> they will all work in their own ways
<intelikey> the lesson here is   *mask=???
<ajus> what mask means?
<intelikey> vfat and ntfs don't have file permissions bit.  so it's set vurtually for the entire mount.
<ajus> like chmod or something?
* Jucato_ sits down crossed leg on the floor to listen to Prof. intelikey's lecture
<intelikey> dmask sets the dir permissions bit  and fmask sets the file perms   umask sets the universal  if not dmask/fmask is set
<intelikey> like chmod
<intelikey> yes
<zorglu_> q. how do i make kde to refresh its menu with the new installed software, without having to reboot kde ?
<yvonne___> Jucato_: sorry about the deplay, doesnt work either
<yvonne___> :(
<Jucato_> zorglu_: "kbuildsycoca --incremental" in Konsole
<intelikey> zorglu_ sudo update-menus
<Jucato_> intelikey: update-menus doesn't work
<intelikey> Jucato_ no ?
<yvonne___> Jucato_: http://pastebin.ulteo.us/122
<intelikey> hmmm ok.
<ajus> intelikey: wel.. quite confusing to me now... but i'll read more.. and catch u later... Thanks alot :D
<intelikey> does for bb and xfce
<Jucato_> yvonne___: do you have multiverse enabled?
<intelikey> ajus any time
<zorglu_> intelikey: Jucato_: thanks, the --incremental works and update-menus doesnt seems to be present on this box, too bad tho it was a bit easier to remember :)
<Jucato_> zorglu_: just make a K Menu entry for the kbuildsycoca --incremental command
<intelikey> ajus setting the umask is like running a chmod ??? -R    it affects everything
<zorglu_> Jucato_: ok good suggestion
<intelikey> Jucato_ hmmm i think update-menus only works on global menus  not on  personal setting    and kde may not read the global menus execpt on first run
<Jucato_> intelikey: I think I read somewhere that update-menus doesn't comply with fdo, so it might be removed later on?
<zorglu_> bla stuck again on adding user on mysql :) this stuff has been borthering for years :)
<intelikey> Jucato_ prolly so.   isn't it a *buntu thang anyway ?
<Jucato_> intelikey: which is a *buntu thang?
<intelikey> update-menus
<intelikey> several of the update-*
<Jucato_> we don't even have it installed by default?
<intelikey> for that matter
<intelikey> really
<Jucato_> really
<intelikey> maybe it installed with hoary and has just set on my box ever sense.....
<Jucato_> unless it's some "only God knows where" hidden command
<intelikey> no it's in /usr/sbin/
<Jucato_> nope. not here
<intelikey> err ooops
<intelikey> tty3 [greg@~]  which update-menus
<intelikey>  /usr/bin/update-menus
<intelikey> s/s//
<zorglu_> q. i would like to create/have the mysql root password of my box ? any suggestion ?
<Jucato_> intelikey: not in dapper, not in edgy
<Skrot> Hi. I need a 686 kernel to utilitize a Core 2 Duo CPU right?
<zorglu_> intelikey: Jucato_: btw any of you with knowledge and time to build a simple package to reduce the unniverse/multiverse issue ?
<intelikey> and that's another thing i have issues with.   i have 34 update-* scripts and use maybe three of them.
<intelikey> !smp
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about smp - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Jucato_> zorglu_: what issue?
<intelikey> linux-image-2.6.15-25-686 - Linux kernel image for version 2.6.15 on PPro/Celeron/PII/PIII/PIV SMP/UP
<intelikey> or -27-686   ^
<intelikey> latest
<zorglu_> Jucato_: i had an idea to create a .deb which would automatically add unniverse in the /etc/apt/source.d, then adding unniverse repository would be 'apt-get install universe-repo-config'  which would be much easier than 'edit the stuff by hand' which scare the beginners
<Jucato_> zorglu_: hm.. they don't have to edit it my hand...
<zorglu_> Jucato_: well they do :)
<intelikey> zorglu_ i have obviously spent too much time in this channel....     i'm not part of the "team"  i don't build packages.  and i know the bot better than i know most people,  so i think i'll leave for a while.... about three years should be sufficent.
<Jucato_> zorglu_: while your idea might be nice, it suffers the same problem with automatix/easyubuntu, they modify stuff without your knowledge.
<Jucato_> zorglu_: which is really funny, because Synaptic and Adept (soon, I think) have completely easy interfaces for modifying sources.list
<zorglu_> Jucato_: without your knowledge <- i dont understand. the user is the one typing the command so he know he does it
<intelikey> Jucato_ shalom.
<zorglu_> intelikey: ok :)
<Jucato_> zorglu_: he's typing the command to install the package/script, but he doesn't know what's going on. it's both a good thing and a bad thing, though
<zorglu_> Jucato_: ok do you have a simple cmdline that the user could cut/paste to add universe repository ?
<Jucato_> zorglu_: hm.. you don't actually have to
<Jucato_> er... sorry
<Jucato_> zorglu_: hm.. you don't actually have to "add" the universe repository, but just enable it
<zorglu_> Jucato_: still dont get the 'without knowledge' stuff. it is the same for all package
<Jucato_> multiverse is a different thing, though
<Skrot> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Dannilion> Can someone help me with my new wireless card?
<XTorchedX> check your cable connection Dannilion
<zorglu_> Jucato_: ok if you prefere the word enable :) so do you have a simple cut/pastable cmdline for it ?
<Jucato_> zorglu_: but we're not talking about simply installing a package, we're talking about installing a package that will modify sources.list
<Dannilion> XTorchedX: I'm not disconnecting the cable till I get the laptop to recognise the wireless
<Jucato_> zorglu_: I thought you're looking for an easy way for the user? then why use the command line? but if you insist "sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list"
<zorglu_> Jucato_: ok let me ask one question, how is it different that any other package ?
<zorglu_> Jucato_: well nano :) how much time to learn this one ?
<Jucato_> zorglu_: certainly not as much as learning to use vim. have you tried nano?
* zorglu_ is surprised of how much resistance this idea meets :)
<zorglu_> Jucato_: i did, and he uses 'custom keys' aka keys which requires to be learned by the user. aka more time and energy
<Jucato_> zorglu_: well, it's just my opinion
<zorglu_> not the 'usual keys'
<Jucato_> Ctrl+O and Ctrl+X? which are displayed prominently at the bottom?
<zorglu_> Jucato_: i know, no blame intended :) but i tried on #kubuntu-devel and it was the same issue
<zorglu_> Jucato_: yes
<Jucato_> zorglu_: other users might like your package, the same group/type of users who adore automatix and easyubuntu. The point is, at this point in time, it wil only be a 3rd-party package, held in the same light as automatix and easyubuntu
<Dannilion> My wireless problem is that my laptop isn't detecting the wireless card
<Jucato_> a.k.a. "use at your own risk"
<Jucato_> ugh! internet connections...
* Jucato_ really needs to learn about those..
<zorglu_> Jucato_: "user at your own risk" as any other universe pacakage :)
<Jucato_> zorglu_: you mean multiverse, don't you?
<mindspin> ;-)
<zorglu_> but ok, well i tried for 3 days to push on this idea and it is much harder than expected, the only one not against in Hawkwind :)
<zorglu_> so i guess it wont happen :)
<GnarusLeo> Wich command showes where my current cellphones are connected in /dev/ again??
<zorglu_> Jucato_: well all the repositories whcih are not officially maintained by canonical
<Jucato_> zorglu_: all of them. Ubuntu maintains them, not canonical :P
<Jucato_> they're all maintained by Ubuntu, but multiverse has the least level of "guaranteed" support
<zorglu_> ok
<Jucato_> zorglu_: well, it won't make it into the official repositories for now, that I'm sure. it definitely won't make it into main. if it does make it into universe/multiverse, don't you think it would defeat the purpose of the package?
<zorglu_> Jucato_: yep some legal issue there
<Jucato_> ok, gotta go for now... tata! :P
<zorglu_> well i tried to motivate other people to do it :) but apparendly nobody want to :)
<zorglu_> maybe i will if one day i got the time :)
<Skrot> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<HetaUma> I'm making a net install of ubuntu. Can I somehow see the speed of my network ?
<Skrot> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Skrot> Hi. For nvidia binary drivers, should the driver be "nv" or "nvidia" in xorg.conf?
<Skrot> !fonts
<ubotu> Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto
<ubotu> No fonts in flash? Install msttcorefonts, gsfonts, and gsfonts-x11 , No fonts in mplayer? see !mplayer
<vvatsa> Skrot: it should be nvidia
<vvatsa> nv it the opensrc driver with no 3d accel.
<Skrot> goodie. brb
<Skrot> !fonts
<ubotu> Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto
<ubotu> No fonts in flash? Install msttcorefonts, gsfonts, and gsfonts-x11 , No fonts in mplayer? see !mplayer
<Skrot> !msttcorefonts
<ubotu> msttcorefonts: Installer for Microsoft TrueType core fonts. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1.2ubuntu3 (dapper), package size 22 kB, installed size 164 kB
<Skrot> !cabextract
<ubotu> cabextract: a program to extract Microsoft Cabinet files. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.1-1 (dapper), package size 43 kB, installed size 144 kB
<afm\colossus> hello everyone
<afm\colossus> is there an up-to-date howto somewhere on getting Kubuntu Edgy running with Compiz/AIGLX (not Xgl)?
<zorglu_> q. when i have large text entry in html and read it via konqueror, it seems to put some text in red, according to some rules i dont understand, how can i disable this ?
<Dannilion> I'm getting somewhere- my wireless card is recognised, it just won't connect (static or dhcp)
<Dannilion> any suggestions?
<zorglu_> !wireless
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<zorglu_> Dannilion: i dont use wifi but have you read this page ?
<Dannilion> yup
<Dannilion> I'll reread it to see if I can find anything
<zorglu_> there is a tool called wfassistant i think
<naaronbo> Ccomo hago para instalar flash en un amd 64
<zorglu_> it is all i know about wifi :)
<zorglu_> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<naaronbo> gracias
<DonGorgon> !webcam
<ubotu> webcam is now easy to install on Linux; instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<Dannilion> when I do a sudo dhclient wlan0, I get this:
<Dannilion> DHCPDISCOVER on wlan0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval 7
<Dannilion> bogus UDP packet length: 556
<Dannilion> that didn't occur with my other computer
<Skrot> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<zorglu_> q. how do i disable the spell checker in konqueror ?
<Makro___> morning
<sebo> SELAMSS
<GSSSDE> SELAMSS
<flaccid> hmm kde wizard loads every login
<flaccid> can't get rid of it
<Skrot> Hi. How can I find out which video-modes are supported by my video card?
<Jucato_> flaccid: edit /usr/bin/startkde as root
<flaccid> also my eth1 lan iface gets 169.254.80.239
<flaccid> whats in there Jucato_
<Jucato_> flaccid: then look for the line "kpersonalizerrc General FirstLogin true" and set it to false or comment it
<flaccid> thanks Jucato_
<flaccid> i'll test
<flaccid> that seemed to have worked Jucato_
<flaccid> how did it get in there
<Jucato_> bug in KDE 3.5.4 on Dapper
<Myself_> .
* Jucato_ shrugs
<flaccid> dang
<flaccid> ok thanks
<flaccid> common?
<Jucato_> yes
<flaccid> ok
<flaccid> how about my eth1 address?
<flaccid> 169.254.80.239
<flaccid> yet dhclient returns Sep 21 20:30:42 lister dhclient: bound to 192.168.0.209 -- renewal in 8985 seconds.
<flaccid> it appears that zeroconf is the issue
<zorglu_> why do you need a zeroconf address and a dhcp one ?
<Noxville> hi all, does any1 know how to bridge ethernet connections and run iptables on the bridge??
<visik7> you need to use ebtables
<flaccid> i have no idea
<Noxville> ebtables??? does that automatically bridge 2 network cards?
<flaccid> directory containing linux source code in dapper?
<visik7> flaccid: there isn't
<visik7> if you need source code for a specific package
<visik7> run apt-get source <package-name>
<flaccid> i think i installed it via package
<flaccid> i'm compiling cisco vpn client
<bele> flaccid: FYI, there's also a cisco vpn client implementation which works in userspace
<flaccid> thanks
<flaccid> i actually need to use the vendor one
<bele> flaccid: package vpnc.
<bele> flaccid: ok :)
<flaccid> ive managed to install this client before. i just upgraded the kernel, so i need to recompile
<flaccid> i think they are asking for kernel source?
<flaccid> is that /usr/src
<Jucato_> flaccid: if the linux-headers are the "kernel source" then yes it's in /usr/src
<flaccid> i have this in there as well kernel-source-2.4.27.tar.bz2 which looks old
<Noxville> ia, Ssha ia, Ssha ia, Ssha ia, Ssha ia, Ssha ia, Ssha ia, Ssha ia, Ssha ia, Ssha ia, Ssha ia, Ssha ia, Ssha ia, Ssha ia, Ssha ia, Ssha ia, Ssha ia, Ssha ia, Ssha ia, Ssha ia, Ssha ia, Ssha ia, Ssha ia, Ssha ia, Ssha ia, Ssha ia, Ssha v
<flaccid> i need to install linux kernel source code for my kernel version. which package is this?
<visik7> flaccid: why ?
<visik7> if you need to compile a module you just need the headers
<visik7> aptitude install linux-headers-`uname -r`
<flaccid> thanks mate
<flaccid> !kernel
<ubotu> kernel is the core of the Ubuntu Operating System (named 'Linux'). You shouldn't have to compile one, but if you're convinced you do, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild
<LeeJunFan> note: don't try to config and compile a kernel when after updating to edgy initramfs-tools deferred /bin/sh to /bin/dash :p
<LeeJunFan> heh, my edgy update has been a little troubled. Almost got it ironed out now though - sure wouldn't recommend updating from dapper->edgy for the noobs yet.
<SillyZ> gmorninn
<joel> What program can I use to edit the systems firewall?
<SillyZ> firestarter is a good one
<joel> SillyZ: thanks
<flaccid> is there a qt one?
<xwolf-> is there a disk defrag utility for kubuntu?
<max_> op
<max_> sssssssssssss
<max_> algum do brasillllllll
<max_> ???
<max_> ?
<SillyZ> xwolf, linux filesystems do not need a defrag utiliity ie, ext2, ext3, reiser, etc
<vhogemann> _max_, try #unbuntu-br
<MenZa> !defrag
<ubotu> defragmentation is not needed for Ext3 and ReiserFS filesystems. They are much more efficient in their allocation of storage units.
<MenZa> :D
<SillyZ> MenZa: uhh isnt that what I just said  :D
<MenZa> SillyZ: Just pointing out there was an entry for it.
<MenZa> <3 ubotu
<SillyZ> ah np
<ninHer> hi all
<ubuntu> ninHer: hi
<MenZa> hi
<Andrey-> any major project mantainers in here ?
<NeoSaki> Audrey: project maintainers? Kubuntu Project guys?
<Andrey-> NeoSaki: yup
<NeoSaki> No clue ^^
<NeoSaki> Whatchu need, though?
<Andrey-> i have a question about donations
<abattoir> Andrey-: you might want to ask Riddell about that...
<Riddell> Andrey-: hi
<Andrey-> abattoir: 10x
<Andrey-> Riddell: private
<abattoir> Andrey-: you're welcome :)
<Morbo> Encuesta ( I know that #kubuntu is a Channel of only english languaje.. too i know that is a channel from questions about of sofware ...but i don't know write this question in English and i will want learn about the idea of other country.... ) .............. (((((((((((((((((((    Que opinan del discurso del presidente Chavez ayer en la ONU ?  )))))))))))))))))))))))))
<ian|> hi! I'm trying to install digikam on my newly installed kubuntu. So i added "deb http://www.mpe.mpg.de/~ach/kubuntu/dapper/ ./" to my sources.lst - but I get an "403 Forbidden" when apt-get update tries to download the Packages.gz.
<SandokanelGrande> QUE ES VERDAD
<Morbo> SandokanelGrande: Gracias !
<ian|> The weird thing is, that other tools/browsers (FF/konq/wget) can get the Packages.gz without any problem.
<SandokanelGrande> QUE EL PRESIDENTE DE ESTADOS UNIDOS ES EL DIABLO EN PERSONA
<ian|> Any hints?
<abattoir> Morbo: #kubuntu-offtopic might be a nice place to talk about President Chavez(if that's what you mean)
<Morbo> abattoir: yeah
<Jucato_> ian|: any reason you don't want to use the digikam in our repository?
<SandokanelGrande> I think is true. Buch is Satans.
<abattoir> SandokanelGrande: please take this discussion to #kubuntu-offtopic , thanks :)
<SandokanelGrande> 0k
<ian|> Jucato_: in Which repository?
<Jucato_> !digikam
<ubotu> digikam: digital photo management application for KDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8.2~rc1-0ubuntu3 (dapper), package size 4077 kB, installed size 9724 kB
<Jucato_> universe
<ian|> ah, ok..
<ian|> I wasnt using universe yset
<phreakys> i wonder. would it be possible to connect to windows xp with remote desktop?
<phreakys> i just installed rdesktop
<bele> phreakys: hmm xp does not include terminal services server i guess
<bele> phreakys: you could always use vnc server (xp) & krdc on client-side
<phreakys> thanks bele
<larson9999> linux rocks!
<Jucato_> of course it does. that's why we're here :P
<sorush20> can I get syntax highlighting for konsole?
<MenZa> sorush20: keep me updated. I'd like that aswell.
<pielgrzym> anyone knows a begginers guide for lvm in ubuntu? I want to set one up :)
<vytautas> i have a problem, a little square near mouse pointer is drawn incorrectly in blender and in k3d, so i guess problem is not in these apps, how to fix it?
<Jucato_> sorush20: afaik, no
<sorush20> I have a directory in /home that has lots of newer .deb packages can I use that as a repository and add the address to adept?
<sorush20> my sources list?
<nivanson> sorush20: I don't know about the answer for your question, but keep in mind that newer packages often means higher versions on the dependencies. You can always install local packages using dpkg -i <path>.
<CroX> My system keeps freezing on me. I thought it was the gfx card but even with updated drivers it keeps freezing. Ayone care to lend a helping hand?
<sorush20> how do I add a bug to azureus https://launchpad.net/products/azureus/+filebug,
<sorush20> where would the official bug tracker be for azureus?
<omar> guys I install the mule but it's not working, what can I do now
<ian|> Is there any special lib necessary to play mp3? I cant play mp3 files with amarok (xine backend) - but other files like ogg work fine.
<abattoir> ian|: yes...
<abattoir> !libxine-extracodecs
<ubotu> libxine-extracodecs: the xine video/media player library, binary files. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1.1.1+ubuntu1-2 (dapper), package size 1148 kB, installed size 2976 kB
<abattoir> ian|: ^^^ that's the package, its in multiverse
<abattoir> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Jucato_> actually...
<Jucato_> !multiverse
<ubotu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<abattoir> ian|: ^^^those pages might also help you
<abattoir> Jucato_: did i make a mistake? :P
<Jucato_> abattoir: of course not :P
<sorush20> I'm unable to install amarok because of these two packages.. The following packages have unmet dependencies.
<sorush20>   amarok: Depends: libtunepimp3 (>= 0.4.2) but it is not installable
<sorush20>           Depends: libvisual-0.4-0 (>= 0.4.0) but it is not installable
<sorush20> !libtunepimp3
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about libtunepimp3 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<abattoir> sorush20: where are you installing it from?
<sorush20> abattoir: repositoires..
<abattoir> sorush20: yes, which ones?
<abattoir> sorush20: which version of amarok?
<sorush20> imbernard
<abattoir> sorush20: are you installing from main, or from jr's repositories(kubuntu.org)
<xwolf-> i just downloaded google earth beta and got a .bin file
<abattoir> sorush20: hmm, ok.. do you have dapper-backports/dapper-updates enabled?
<abattoir> xwolf-: try running it with 'sh ./filename.bin'
<xwolf-> how do i install it? i tried ./file.bin in konsole but got permission denied
<MenZa> xwolf-: chmod?
<xwolf-> chmod +x you mean?
* MenZa shrugs
<xwolf-> yeah, that did it. thank you
<mikki> need some help with installing 3d desktop
<Jucato> what seems to be the problem mikki?
<henk> Hi, is it possible to copy a txt file into my pastebuffer, it is a realy big txt file and i'd hate to cp& it in a lot of passes
<mikki> i dont know
<mikki> it just dont work :(
<Jucato> mikki: you have tried running it?
<mikki> running it, how?:P
<supernova_> how to get root priviledge to install an application? I get an "Permission denied" error!
<Jucato> mikki: 3d desktop is one of those kinds of programs that you have to run with a certain command
<Jucato> !sudo
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<Jucato> mikki: press Alt+F2 and try to run "3ddesk --acquire"
<Hapo> how can I disable the "print screen" hotkey for KSnapshot?
<Hapo> I always hit that accidentally when using yakuake
<Hapo> that has F12 as the hotkey
<Jucato> Hapo: I think that's in System Settings > Regional & Accessiblity > Input Actons
<Hapo> ok, I'll have a look at that!
<DethKlok> Anyone know about SSH?
<mikki> does it work in kdm?
<Jucato> mikki: 3D Desktop? yes it works in KDE
<sorush20> is people.ubuntu.com down?
<Jucato> mikki: you need to have 3d acceleration, which means you have to install the non-free/proprietary driver for your video card
<DethKlok> Is there away to stop SSH sessions from timing out, ie disconnect from not doing anything
<Hapo> Jucato: there doesn't be any such hotkey listed in the window.
<arcasa> What's the terminal code to update your kernel?
<supernova_> I want to install a program and i want to get root priviledge for it. How do i install ot?
<Hapo> there is Alt+Print, though
<Hapo> but disabling that doesn't disable just Print Screen
<Jucato> Hapo: not in Keyboard Shortcuts. I said "Input Actions"
<Hapo> oh, sorry, that one :)
<Jucato> I think there's a
<Hapo> the keyboard shortcut place just seemed logical
<Jucato> "ksnapshot" entry there
<Hapo> oh, there it is.
<Hapo> a big thanks!
<arcasa> What's the terminal code to update your kernel?
<arcasa> What's the terminal code to update your kernel?
<arcasa> What's the terminal code to update your kernel?
<arcasa> What's the terminal code to update your kernel?
<arcasa> Please?
<Jucato> Hapo: just disable it
<Hapo> Jucato: yep, it works now
<Jucato> arcasa: flooding the channel won't give you answers faster
<Jucato> if there's a kernel update available, you will be notified in the system tray.
<arcasa> No.. But it get's the point across.
<NeoSaki> arcasa: thats a good way to piss someone off who might actually help you
<Jucato> arcasa: or it would get you kicked
<arcasa> Meh
<pielgrzym> anyone using the damn lvm? please!
<Jucato> sheesh
<cga> hi all =), i need to use skype to give assistanca to a friend who's going to install kubuntu. but i can't manage to talk with him; i know "i hear you, you don't" is a common problem and i'm reading the wiki @ http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InstallazioneSkype  -- the problem i get (and i think it could solve the problem) is that when i restart aRTS i get the following message: Sound server informational message:
<cga> Error while initializing the sound driver:
<cga> device: default can't be opened for capture (Device or resource busy)
<cga> The sound server will continue, using the null output device.  --what can i do? any suggestion? thanks
<zezelle> bonjour
<mula> hi... yesterday I asked for some help about updating my ubuntu to install kubuntu after it...
<mula> I used this 3 commands: sudo perl -pi.bak -e 's/breezy/dapper/i' /etc/apt/sources.list && sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude dist-upgrade
<mula> and at the end of installation (after downloading about 560mb), it said that couldn't install correctly...
<mula> what do i do? :S
<NeoSaki> morning zezelle
<NeoSaki> native French or just speaking it?
<heXLer> hi  I need an analog TV Card for my notebook. Can somebody advice me one that works with Ubuntu ?
<mikki> how do i install a .run file ?
<grothesk> Did anyone try to install flashplugin-nonfree lately?
<Jucato> grothesk: broken/bugged
<grothesk> The version from dapper.backports is broken.
<Dr_Willis> sh whatever.run
<grothesk> Ah ;-)
<mikki> ok
<cannonball> mikki: typically .run files are kind of like the self extracting EXEs in the windows world.   chmod +x filename.run && ./filename.run   But you are giving explicit trust to whatever script you are starting.  Make sure you trust it before you do something like that.
<cannonball> mikki: or Dr_Willis's method works just as well, but the same caveat applies.
<Dr_Willis> best to avoide silly .run files.. or even worse .bin files. :P
<Dr_Willis> but it depends on what you are installinmg i gues. lol
<travis> ok, i got a question to whoever can answer it, i am trying to install flashplugin-nonfree  and it won't let me install it it says "
<travis> dpkg: error processing flashplugin-nonfree (--configure):
<travis>  subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1
<Jucato> travis: it's currently broken
<travis> oh is it? so i can't view flash on konqueror?
<Jucato> or in Firefox either...
<travis> ah, that sucks....
<travis> do you know when it will be fixed?
<Jucato> I dunno how long this will last, though
<Dr_Willis> !flash
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Jucato> Dr_Willis: it's broken/bugged
<Dr_Willis> i wonder if the free one works?
<Jucato> which is the free one?
<Dr_Willis> or from the actual flash downloads.
<pielgrzym> anyone using lvm here? :)
<Dr_Willis> !info flashplugin
<ubotu> Package flashplugin does not exist in any distro I know
<Jucato> heh
<Dr_Willis> i seem tor ecall some free and non free flash variants
<travis> !info swf
<ubotu> Package swf does not exist in any distro I know
<Dr_Willis> not that ive ever messed with it.
<Dr_Willis> I try to avoide flash as much as possible.
<travis> yeah, but i want to view www.illwillpress.com cartoons
<Jucato> !swf-player
<ubotu> swf-player: SWF (Macromedia Flash) player. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.3.6-0ubuntu2 (dapper), package size 32 kB, installed size 144 kB
<travis> and also like newgrounds.com
<travis> yeah i dunno how to use it
<Jucato> neither do I...
<travis> heh
<travis> wish they would put instructions on these programs
<travis> i mean i have that installed
<lsproc> I am trying to connect to a printer over Samba, but the KDE Print wizard only sees one shared printer on the remote server. This may be because that is the only printer with a share name that does not have spaces. Is this the case?
<Dr_Willis> Hmm..  Never noticed a space issue. But i tend to think ahead and not put spaces in shares :)
<lsproc> lol
<lsproc> btw, i made a typo
<lsproc> the printer i want has spaces in it, but there is another one that i dont want that does not
<lsproc> the one i want is not shown, but the other is
<kyron_> poke ALL: does Kubuntu's stock kernel support the BAdRAM patch?
<ge2x> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<travis> blah, flash, grrrr
<vge> any gui program to locate largest files in hd?
<vge> well nongui will do as fine, but atleast some prog
<travis> should i install a netscape browser or a different browser for flash support?
<lsproc> konqueror supports flash
<vge> firefox as well
* lsproc waits for kdesvn to finish working...
<travis> it may support it, but i haven't gotten it to work
<lsproc> konqueror?
<vge> have you installed the flash plugin?
<travis> yeah, konqueror won't let me install flash nor mozilla
<travis> yes
<travis> i am pretty sure i have
<lsproc> travis: Install flashplugin-nonfree, open konqueror, go to plugins in settings, and rescan for netscape plugins
<Dr_Willis> so does poera
<Dr_Willis> Opera
<lsproc> lol
<travis> heh, flashplugin-nonfree hasn't been working
<travis> its saying a bunch of errors
<lsproc> yeah
<lsproc> it still installs fine
<lsproc> but if you copy the files in /usr/lib/firefox/plugins to a folder, uninstall flashplugin-nonfree and copy the files back it works OK
<travis> it does?
<travis> so install it, copy files, then uninstall files, then copy files back into place
<lsproc> kinda like that
<Bbetto> a file with de .sh extension is a program?
<lsproc> want a bash script to help you?
<travis> if possible
<lsproc> ok
<travis> please
<lsproc> gimme 5 mins
<travis> thanks :-)
<zezelle> bonsoir
<zezelle>  zezelle elle est la
<zezelle> please
<lsproc> travis: Just testing it now
<travis> alright
<charlie5> hi, does anyone use 'ulimit' ?
<lsproc> travis: Can I send the script over IRC?
<zorglu_> charlie5: i do
<travis> yeah, i think it will be fine, i think i have everything set for it, but if not, sorry :/ i am a newb with such things
<lsproc> travis: It should be sending, are you registered with freenode?
<charlie5> zorglu_: i'm trying to set the stack limit of any app run in a bash shell ... will ulimit do it ?
<travis> no i am not
<lsproc> ah
<lsproc> wont work then
<lsproc> idea 2!
<travis> oh ok
<zorglu_> charlie5: yes
<travis> what about email?
<lsproc> ill pastebin it
<travis> oh ok
<travis> that works
<zorglu_> charlie5: 'help ulimit' to get the doc and there is a config file too
<doremi> hello
<NOxON> Hi all :D
<charlie5> zorglu_: zorglu_ thanks, i'll have a look
<zorglu_> charlie5: /etc/security/limits.conf
<doremi> first time in this chat
<NOxON> Me 2 :D
<dmd> I was turning off loads of daemons I don't need with the sysv config tool yesterday but now I have to manually connect. What did I turn off that I shouldn't?
<lsproc> travis: http://swishcms.berlios.de/pastebin/newpaste/index.php?q=post&id=7. Copy the contents of the script into kate or something, then open a terminal and run it
<zorglu_> charlie5: may put it in your .bashrc for confivenience
<doremi> what ubuntu?
<travis> ok
<NOxON> Ubunut is linux
<doremi> 6.06
<NOxON> *ubuntu*
<NOxON> yeah, i have :)
<travis> lsproc:  do i need to copy the numbers too? or not?
<NOxON> We all have ?
<u0630249> hello
<doremi> i also use suse
<doremi> 10.0 and 10.1
<NOxON> hmm, suse is 2 comercial i think ... :p
<doremi> it is
<u0630249> someone
<lsproc> travis: You cant :D
<doremi> where r u from?
<lsproc> btw, i wrote that script :D
<NOxON> hello u0630249
<NOxON> Netherlands, you ?
<u0630249> hi noxon
<lsproc> i mean the website software
<doremi> Grrece
<travis> lsproc: ah ok, thanks, let me see if it works, god i hope it does cause i need flash for some of my fav bands
<doremi> greece
<NOxON> :D
<travis> lsproc: thats cool
<lsproc> thanks
<u0630249> i dont know what is this
<NOxON> Whatwhat is ?
<NOxON> This conversation .. ?
<dmd> how do i get my ethernet internet connection to start on boot instead of having to manually start it?
<u0630249> i mean i m using linux  and get lost
<NOxON> hmm, good question ...
<NOxON> Why lost :D
<NOxON> It isnt windows, so you dont lost :d
<travis> ok, i copied and pasted the script into Kate, but whenever i go to konsole it won't let me run it, what would i use as a command to run it?
<u0630249> i tried to in to messenger and finish here
<lsproc> travis: First run chmod 777 nameofscript
<lsproc> travis: Then ./nameofscript
<NOxON> You have ubuntu right ?
<supernova> Is there any bandwidth monitoring software for linux which can save the daily and monthly bandwidth usage?
<u0630249> all of u r from nothern countryes
<u0630249> nop
<NOxON> you need to start Gaim
<NOxON> or kopete
<NOxON> kopete is cool :d
<lsproc> yeah
<lsproc> kopete rocks
<u0630249> u r speakin chinesse to me
<NOxON> :d
<NOxON> lol, what programs do you have in the menu ?
<NOxON> submenu where you found this program ?/
<u0630249> onl tell me all of u r from nothern countryes
<travis> lsproc: ok it went through all this text then said "done please rescan for netscape plugins for konqueror"
<travis> does that mean i go to plugins and do rescan and it should work?
<u0630249> cause im from colombia
<lsproc> yes
<lsproc> http://www.adobe.com/shockwave/welcome/
<NOxON> it is hot there isnt it ? :P
<lsproc> Flahs player tester
<u0630249> depends
<u0630249> we have all weather
<NOxON> lol
<NOxON> Moslty it is raining here in the netherlands :p
<travis> ack, it just crashed lol
<lsproc> :D
<u0630249> aaa so u r from holanda
<NOxON> yeah haaha
<TunaTom> NOxON: Right now, it's pretty sunny in germany (ruhrgebiet)
<NOxON> yes
<NOxON> it is almost where i live haha :D
<NOxON> Where you from TunaTom ?
<u0630249> kool
<TunaTom> NOxON: as said: germany (ruhrgebiet)
<u0630249> do u know espaol
<NOxON> ow you meant that way haha
<NOxON> I almost live near to you
<NOxON> :d
<NOxON> offcourse
<NOxON> Spain rocks ^^
<NOxON> it is hot there :p
<Skrot> !dapper-backports
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dapper-backports - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<travis> ah, nevermind lsproc:  thanks it works on firefox it seems, but not on konqueror
<TunaTom> NOxON: strange fixation to hotness ;)
<u0630249> noxon thanx for help me i think i should continue studying
<yarddog> if i want to install kde on ubuntu, what is the command to do this, sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop ?
<NOxON> yeah, you know
<u0630249> bye bye
<NeoSaki> sudo apt-get install kubuntu
<NeoSaki> sudo apt-get install kde*
<NOxON> you need to look for kopete
<yarddog> thanks
<NOxON> on google
<TunaTom> yarddog: yes
<NOxON> KDE ?
<abattoir> yarddog: yes, that's it
<NOxON> KDE = sudo aptitude install ubuntu-desktop
<Skrot> How do I use dapper-backports?
<travis> now all i need to get is to figure out how to get sound to work with flash
<travis> hahaa
<NOxON> dont know, lol what are thy :d
<TunaTom> NOxON: What? kopete? (\me confused)
<TunaTom> KDE?
<TunaTom> google?
<NOxON> no, kopete
<NOxON> is MSN
<NOxON> :d
<NOxON> and yahoo and stuff :D
<abattoir> Skrot: do you have that enabled in your /etc/apt/sources.list file(or Manage Repositories, in adept) ?
<NeoSaki> i needs a better internet radio service, anyone know one?
<NOxON> www.slowradio.com
<NOxON> :d
<NOxON> it is lovesongs :p
<NeoSaki> >_>
<NeoSaki> I'm thinking rock...
<abattoir> NOxON: try di.fm
<NOxON> ok :p
<Skrot> abattoir: No
<abattoir> Skrot: is it even listed?
<abattoir> !repos
<ubotu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<TunaTom> NOxON: Listening to BossHoss (popular music covered as country/western)
<NOxON> di.fm is all kind off stuff thank you m8 :d
<TunaTom> some newbie here who needs to be rescued?
<NOxON> haha
<NOxON> yeah me :D
<NOxON> Why cant i listen to online music
<travis> if you know how to get sound to work in firefox for flash that would be great
<TunaTom> uh
<NOxON> :p
<NOxON> http://www.adobe.com/shockwave/download/index.cgi?P1_Prod_Version=ShockwaveFlash
<TunaTom> I think I read something about that, some time ago.
<TunaTom> lemme have a look
<travis> heh ok, cause i have flash installed, but the sound doesn't work
<abattoir> Skrot: it's listed in the file, you just have to enable it
<Skrot> abattoir: I tried to add "dapper-backports" to one of them
<abattoir> Skrot: nope, make sure you do it properly... just adding 'dapper-backports' might not help, you need to add an entire line(entry)
<abattoir> Skrot: it is already present, you just have to enable it
<Skrot> okay
<abattoir> !repos
<ubotu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<abattoir> Skrot: ^^ might help you
<TunaTom> travis: That seems to be the solution that once helped me when still on gentoo:
<TunaTom> http://www.macewan.org/2006/06/01/howto-firefox-flash-video-sound-on-ubuntu-linux-dapper/
<Skrot> abattoir: Yeah, I saw
<Skrot> I've clicked "Full Upgrade" now and there is no visual feedback, but apt is locked
<abattoir> Skrot: well, you cant run adept/apt/synaptic simultaneously
<Skrot> I know
<abattoir> Skrot: close adept, and try apt-get, it might be more informative
<Skrot> ah, so adept always blocks apt?
<abattoir> Skrot: for eg. if you did not add the entry properly, i'm not sure that adept would complain
<abattoir> Skrot: yes, unless you are in read-only mode..
<abattoir> (or so i think)
<Skrot> okay
<Skrot> makes sense
<yarddog> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<yarddog>   kubuntu-desktop: Depends: kdegraphics-kfile-plugins but it is not going to be installed
<yarddog> ???
<travis> oh sweet, thanks tunatom that fixed it!
<pawel> http://public.planetmirror.com/pub/ubuntu-backports/
<travis> i had to open it with Kate instead of gedit
<travis> but it did the trick
<travis> got me the sound :-)
<starpiso> ht help you
<starpiso> [18:25]  <TunaTom> travis: That s
<NOxON> Nice Travis :d
<TunaTom> travis: nice.
<NOxON> you know, it is the first time I am @ IRC :P
<TunaTom> travis: "Kate instead of gedit": well, one has to work with what one gots ;)
<zorglu_> q. i got a file and i would like to know to which package it belongs ? what is the apt or dpkg command for that ?
<NOxON> I always use apt-get or aptitude :D
<travis> tunatom:  yes i know, and i forgot that i don't have gnome but KDE
<TunaTom> zorglu_: dpkg -S filename-search-pattern
<TunaTom> zorglu_: from man dpkg
<zorglu_> TunaTom: ok thanks
<TunaTom> zorglu_: cheers.
<TunaTom> (whispers to self): Easy problems today.
* NeoSaki stabs TunaTom
<NeoSaki> Don't bring down the hammer
<TunaTom> hu? wuzzat
<NeoSaki> don't threaten the god
<NeoSaki> ...dont do its...
<zorglu_> cool i got another one :) how to make kdesu keep the password for a while, as sudo does
<TunaTom> zorglu_: well, -n tells kdesu to _NOT_ store the passwd, so
<TunaTom> I think storing it is default?
<zorglu_> TunaTom: nope :)
<zorglu_> at least not on kubuntu
<zorglu_> try yourself, and the doc talk about a checkbox which isnt on kubunut
<zorglu_> there is another one with kdesud ... but i find no config file
<zorglu_> and the running deamon doesnt seems to have option
<supernova> How can i monitor my total bandwidth usage?
<zorglu_> supernova_: configuration of system guard, or other monitor like gkrelmm can do it
<supernova_> i am using knetload but it can't save the statistics....each time the system is reboot it loses all previous data...any other package?
<TunaTom> zorglu_: I found some info on it: apparently it doesn
<TunaTom> t work:
<TunaTom> https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/kubuntu-default-settings/+bug/36007
<LeeJunFan> haha, this is fun. Put C64 emulator on one screen, vmware vista on another, and UAE (Amiga emulator on another) then spin the cube in XGL - nobody will know what the hell you're running.
<TunaTom> supernova_: vnstat?
<supernova_> not vnstat....anything else?
<nivanson> LeeJunFan: ... but why? :'|
<LeeJunFan> nivanson: shock and awe - just because you can with linux.
<zorglu_> TunaTom: cool im not the only one to hit the issu e:)
<notech> To each his own i guess
<sorush20> what is the shortcut key for moving from one tab in konsole to another?
<zorglu_> recently i hit several bugs and apparently multiple projects seem to pass over the hot patatoes :)
<fdoving> sorush20: shift+right and left.
<sorush20> fdoving: thank
<TunaTom> zorglu_: perhaps these bugs are reserved for you to solve them :)
<pielgrzym> !pympd
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pympd - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<pielgrzym> !mpd
<ubotu> mpd: Music Player Daemon, the name says it all. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.11.5-5.1 (dapper), package size 96 kB, installed size 332 kB
<zorglu_> TunaTom: if ubuntu people do my job, i will do their :)
<jang_> hi
<zorglu_> and the first which tell me how to come back to a focusde mind, win... all my consideration :)
<TunaTom> zorglu_: <moral_mode>hey, that's a community project, so you're supposed to contribute</moral_mode>
<zorglu_> TunaTom: and i do :)
<zorglu_> but not by code
<TunaTom> zorglu_: focused mind, he? that's tricky. Don't know if you can do that without a shell...
<zorglu_> hmm maybe it is the key
<dmd> quick favour- could somebody with sysv-rc-conf installed please tell me what run levels loopback should be running on please?
<zorglu_> like i should close all other sources of information, and gather in my shell to get back my focus
<TunaTom> zorglu_: Try stepping back, go for a walk. Do sports or meditation (not the esoteric stuff, just the plain and simple ones).
<zorglu_> TunaTom: hmm i tried that for a week :)
<zorglu_> but thanks for your support :)
<Skrot> !java
<ubotu> To install a java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the Multiverse repository
<TunaTom> zorglu_: Well, didn't help that much, did it?
<zorglu_> TunaTom: nope, i made the mistake of going to a 5day hollyday during a working phase, and now i have trouble coming back, but i force :) it is the issue when doing complex thing
<zorglu_> you got an inertia to get up to speed
<TunaTom> zorglu_: oh dear! that's the hardest problem i know!
<TunaTom> getting back to "normal" after a pretty nice time,
<zorglu_> and from 0 to this speed is really a painfull moment :) especially if you were at this speed 2weeks ago. you just fill dumb during the whole acceleration :)
<zorglu_> ok i will go for a walk then :) walk slowly and mindfully :)
<TunaTom> zorglu_: cu
<cpk2> zorglu_: walk while thinking =)
<zorglu_> htanks guys for your support :)
<zorglu_> ok i go now :)
<jpiccolo_> what is benfit of install installing as a server?
<insparedes> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<cpk2> jpiccolo_: you can script the installation
<TunaTom> jpiccolo_: minimal install :)
<jpiccolo_> oh ok
<TunaTom> jpiccolo_: so x, kde, gnome etc.
<jpiccolo_> only get what you need then right
<cpk2> it doesnt come with a window manager
<cpk2> and you can script the install so its easy to install on say 100 boxes
<TunaTom> jpiccolo_: for most inexperienced users it would be _much_ less than what they need.
<jpiccolo_> so pick that if i only want a http and ftp server
<wincide> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<TunaTom> jpiccolo_: or if you know what you do: I used it to have kubuntu from a ubuntu disc
<jpiccolo_> or should i do a regular install but just min install with kde
<TunaTom> jpiccolo_: how experienced would you say you are?
<jpiccolo_> i have been using kubutu as my main rig for about 6 months
<jpiccolo_> but i would like to have X
<TunaTom> jpiccolo_: Then I'D say don't use the server install.
<TunaTom> jpiccolo_: regular install and afterwards do a cleanup of what you don't want?
<TunaTom> s/?/!/
<jpiccolo_> ok, i tired DSM, gentoo, and fedora 5 and only got DSM to work
<TunaTom> jpiccolo_:? you said you used ubuntu for 6 months?
<TunaTom> jpiccolo_: gentoo without a console?
<jpiccolo_> i tired the gentoo gui and non-gui install
<TunaTom> ah
<jpiccolo_> from there live cd
<TunaTom> Well, I'd recommend using a regular install and then a cleanup afterwards.
<jpiccolo_> i want to try a couple flavors being a comp sci major
<TunaTom> Then you'd have a generic setup, which should work on most stations with the smallest hassle.
<jpiccolo_> yeah, ok cool
<TunaTom> Oh, as a educational experience ubuntu is not so very well.
<jpiccolo_> yeah its pretty easy to work with
<TunaTom> For that, you should _really_ take like 2 months and try linux from scratch very slow!
<reon> hi
<TunaTom> hi
<jpiccolo_> i think i am going to try gentoo again
<TunaTom> yeah, they have a great community!
* MenZa pokes the offtopic channel and points towards it
<reon> jpiccolo_ have a look at Sbayon Linux, based on Gentoo
<reon> Sabayon Linux
<jpiccolo_> do you know what flavor is used most in industy?
<TunaTom> jpiccolo_: what are you about?
<TunaTom> jpiccolo_: the most used flavor there is perhaps hpux or solaris
<reon> In industry I would say Red Hat stuiff
<TunaTom> jpiccolo_: but one unix is like the other.
<TunaTom> mostly
<TunaTom> except for package and process management
<jpiccolo_> yeah basicly
<reon> Have a look at this http://www.sabayonlinux.org/
<jpiccolo_> many people use slack?
<Junito> yes, the slackers :)
<jpiccolo_> haha
<TunaTom> jpiccolo_: www.distrowatch.com
<Hapo> I'm btw the finnish translator of distro watch :)
<jpiccolo_> yeah i was looking there
<user__> hi everyone
<Astroman> hey
<TunaTom> Hapo: hey, that's cool. So you're kinda famous, huh?
<Astroman> i run memtest yesterday and i got errors with test #5 what does it mean ! My ram is new it's OCZ platinium dual channel ???
<Hapo> TunaTom: nope, no-one knows me from that; I've only translated the GUI strings a couple of times, that's all :) not any content
<gronbaek> Hi people... can anybody help me getting kicker working again? Keep crashing with: X Error: BadDevice, invalid or uninitialized input device 169
<Hapo> but being a freelancer for Opera Software is something that I'm known for :)
<TunaTom> Hapo: Well, I'm know for being a java developer.
<TunaTom> But only by few people :))
<gronbaek> Anyway that i can see what applet that makes it crash? Or do you think it's something else?
<TunaTom> gronbaek: some applets destabilizy kicker.
<Hapo> TunaTom: nice :)
<Hapo> actually it's only some nerds that I'm famous among :P
<insparedes> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<TunaTom> gronbaek: try and mv the  configuration file, restart kicker and see if it works
<Hapo> when the general public uses opera in finnish, it doesn't see my name anywhere.
<Dannilion> Does anyone know if it is at all possible to get an Airgo wireless card to work in Kubuntu?
<gronbaek> yes... thats whar i figured. But I cant figure out what applet. I have not installed anything new or made any changes...
<TunaTom> Hapo: Well, I'd be happy if I had some nerds to be famous among :)
<TunaTom> gronbaek: sometimes the configuration gets b0rked.
<TunaTom> gronbaek: so just give it a try: mv the configuration and redo all your configuration work.
<gronbaek> done... that works...
<gronbaek> still getting the error... but kicker starts
<travis> q.  Why does mozilla fire fox run so slow and konqueror run so fast?
<TunaTom> gronbaek: cool. So I ... I ... helped?
* Dannilion screams in frustration
<Dannilion> Ok, that helped (a little :P)
<TunaTom> YEEHA!
<gronbaek> hm... kate makes the same error when it starts. Yes TunaTom... you are my hero now :-)
<TunaTom> Hey hapo: Seen that? I'm someones hero!
<gronbaek> Do you now ehat that error message means in general? Remember this is you first quest as a hero...
<TunaTom> gronbaek: Well...
<TunaTom> It means something didn't work.
<gronbaek> yesyes... thanks alot
<TunaTom> sorry, but "X-Error" could be almost everything.
<alex_> hi
<abattoir> someone getting the bad device error?
<abattoir> !baddevice
<ubotu> baddevice is If you are getting errors similar to this: X Error: BadDevice, invalid or uninitialized input device 168  Then please read this page: http://www.linuxfordummies.org/index.php?topic=579.0
<TunaTom> Oh, now that you say it: the text was wrapped around..
<TunaTom> The error message said : BadDevice, invalid or uninitialized input device 169
<abattoir> TunaTom: you can safely ignore it
<abattoir> or you can go to the above link and make sure you dont get it again
<jpiccolo__> tunatom, do you still have the stuff in your config for a tablet pc
<TunaTom> abattoir: actually it was gronbaek who had that error, i just didn't read his error description properly.
<klerfayt> is it possible to configure fonts so that msttcorefonts will look like in windows but every other font will keep kubuntu's default settings?
<abattoir> TunaTom: oh ok
<abattoir> klerfayt: i'm not sure what you exactly mean, but you can set different fonts for different elements, like a window's title, menu etc.
<gronbaek> but thanks anyway abattoir
<abattoir> check Kcontrol/system settings->Appearance..->Fonts
<abattoir> gronbaek: :)
<gronbaek> but while i'm here... i also seem to be getting kio (KSycoca): ERROR: No database available! alot when starting kate and other kde applications.
<gronbaek> Any links for that one?
<abattoir> gronbaek: unless it prevents the app from starting i guess you can ignore it... does it come when you start kate as root?
<murchadh> Hi all! Quick question, when going through Control Centre -> System Administration -> Users & Groups or System Services or Disk & Filesystems I get the KDE Crash Handler
<murchadh> Can run kuser no prob otherwise... any ideas?
<gronbaek> I havn't really noticed... i seems random. Can't get it right now. Lots of other errors.... but everythings seems to start.
<JohnFlux> murchadh: file a bug report please with the full output from the crash handler
<JohnFlux> murchadh: doesn:t sound very good
<remar> kubuntu is shit
<Hawkwind> remar: Please watch the language
<mnb> this kubuntu dont installed my default language
<mnb> bug..
<ubuntu_> Hi, I am trying to install kubuntu and already experience an install issue. can someone please help?
<murchadh> Thanks JohnFlux: Have filed a bug report @ https://launchpad.net/products/breezy-backports/+bug/61716
<notech> ubuntu_: should state the issue, then people will know if they can help :)
<ubuntu_> notech:  I was typing the error...  After preparing my hd, I set mount points but when I click on continue, it does not continue and tells me: "Filesystems used by the system (/,/boot, /usr, /var) must be reformatted for use by this installer
<ubuntu_> so, what should I do?
<soulrider> hi everyone1
<notech> ubuntu_: and it gives no option for it to reformat them?
<ubuntu_> yes, I can check partitions, but the partitions I wish to format ( / and swap) are already checked. The other two I do not wish to format which are (/boot and /home) are unchecked.
<ubuntu_> moreover, the /boot partition is the first primary partition which already contains Windows XP. So, I set its mount point as /boot
<notech> ubuntu_: ohh. sorry, i've only installed it once and wouldn't want to give you bad advice. out of curiosity, what filesystem are they?
<ubuntu_> So, I have a total of 4 partitions: sda1 as being Windows XP and will be my /boot. Then sda2 = swap then sda5 = / and sda6 = /home (which already contains data)
<ubuntu_> ext3
<weedar> Uhm, can anyone see the page at http://dead.net in firefox in linux?
<notech> um, doesn't make sense to me. you can't keep xp and also use it as /boot
<satafterh>  why would my system stop mounting my xp partition on boot?
<murchadh> ubuntu_: DON'T make your Windows Partition /boot
<ubuntu_> so what should I do, then?
<notech> weedar: yes, but it's blank.
<murchadh> ubuntu_: You need two partitions, minimum to install Linux. One will be / and one will be swap. You could have more partitions for /us=r and /home and /boot but they can live in your / drive.
<ubuntu_> so, do I have to create /boot swap and / ?
<weedar> notech: thanks, that's the same behaviour I get :)
<murchadh> from what you posted above sda5 will be / and sda2 will be swap. The installer will create /usr, /home and /boot, etc. for you. Make sure you don't allow the partitioner to format sda6 as you have data on it already.
<murchadh> sda6 will be fine for /home as you already have it partitioned that way...
<octan> hi all
<ubuntu_> murchadh: so far I decided to create: sda1 = ntfs (existing) sda2 = /boot (new partition) sda3 = swap (new partition) sda5 = / (new partition) sda6 = /home (already existing) I will enable for format /boot swap and / Is this fine so far?
<Dink> Has anyone tried 2.6.18 kernel ?
<ubuntu_> murchadh: ?
<murchadh> You only really need a /boot partition for kernel upgrading/testing I think, and it can be small, like 100mb. I dont use one.
<ubuntu_> murchadh: solved it. thks
<Hawkwind> Linux Britannia 2.6.18-01 #1 SMP Wed Sep 20 08:00:45 CDT 2006 i686 GNU/Linux
<Hawkwind> Dink: I have :P
<Dink> Hawkwind did you have trouble with module-assistant ?
<yarddog> when i sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop or kde, i keep getting broken package message and it will not install, any idea on this?
<Hawkwind> Dink: Though I build my own from kernel.org kernels using a how-to on one of my forums
<Dink> me 2 just having problems using latest ati 8.29.6 ... keeps giving me kernel headers not ofund... even though its there
<Dink> think it might me a module-assistant problem
<Dink> be*
<Hawkwind> Ah I don't use ATI at all.  I have nvidia which worked like a charm :)
<murchadh> I have hda as follows: hda1 ntfs winxp, hda2 vfat (FAT32 data partition), hda3 ext3 /, hda4 ext3 /home and my swap is on a different disk.
<Dink> bastage :p
<octan> anyone a expert on Kdm
<octan> i need to startup two X from kdm  "kdmrc" one Xgl and one plain X when i login
<octan> but i dont have no idea how i should do it..
<Dink> or it might just be that is not fully compatible with 2.6.18 yet even though it says so :P
<kristina> is there an irc chat 4 pc components i want to buy a new cpu
<murchadh> yarddog: Have you tried apt-get update and apt-get -f install (as root via sudo)
<octan> kristina there are many clients :P
<yarddog> murchadh, yeah, ive tried different sources too
<yarddog> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<yarddog>   kubuntu-desktop: Depends: kdegraphics-kfile-plugins but it is not going to be installed
<yarddog> E: Broken packages
<murchadh> yarddog: Did you try apt-get install kdegraphics-kfile-plugins
<yarddog> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<yarddog>   kdegraphics-kfile-plugins: Depends: libpoppler1-qt (>= 0.5.1) but it is not going to be installed
<yarddog> E: Broken packages
<paulo_> hello folks
<yarddog> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<yarddog>   libpoppler1-qt: Depends: libpoppler1 (= 0.5.1-0ubuntu7) but 0.5.3-0ubuntu1 is to be installed
<yarddog> E: Broken packages
<murchadh> yarddog: Have you got any GUI (desktop) working?
<yarddog> there's the problem
<yarddog> yeah
<yarddog> gnome
<yarddog> gnome works great
<paulo_> can i get a bit of support mounting a USB hard drive with two ext3 partitions on it?
<paulo_> please!
<Buffy^> easy dont push
<paulo_> excuse me?
<murchadh> yarddog: Have you tried adept or synaptic?
<yarddog> murchadh, no
<Buffy^> a very quick way to get a good responce is to vist www.ubuntuforums.org
<txukie> hi everybody
<Buffy^> !forums
<ubotu> The Ubuntu forums can be found at http://www.ubuntuforums.org. There is also a channel on IRC Freenode #ubuntuforums.
<txukie> !edgy
<ubotu> edgy is the current development version of Ubuntu. Version 6.10, codename "Edgy Eft". For support head to #ubuntu+1. For its release schedule, see !schedule
<paulo_> i know the forums
<Buffy^> !ext3
<ubotu> ext3 is the default filesystem on Ubuntu, and the most popular on Linux. You can read/write from Windows to ext3 via http://www.fs-driver.org
<paulo_> mounting is my prob
<paulo_> because of the two partitions
<Buffy^> !fstab
<ubotu> The /etc/fstab file lists all drives and partitions that are mounted on the system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !partitions
<yarddog> murchadh, here is the synaptic response:
<yarddog> kubuntu-desktop:
<yarddog>  Depends: kdegraphics-kfile-plugins but it is not going to be installed
<paulo_> i get return code 32
<kristina> do somebody know a url for a cpu channal
<kristina> ??
<TheGateKeeper> paulo_: are you trying to mount an ext3 partition?
<paulo_> TheGateKeeper: yes, the HDD has 2 ext3 partitions and is connected via USB
<paulo_> I have been trying without help and it ain't working
<yarddog> murchadh, i found this in google: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-214424.html
<paulo_> i am not a complete newbie, been using kubuntu for over 6 months now
<paulo_> only a partial newbie lol
<TheGateKeeper> :-)
<paulo_> any help is greatly appreciated
<murchadh> yarddog: Did Foxjwill's suggestion do it for you?
<scion> any joy?
<yarddog> murchadh, dont know how to force it
<yarddog> i tried -f and it fails
<scion> TheGateKeeper: so frustrating!
<murchadh> yarddog: I'd try apt get install -f libpoppler1 and see what you get.
<yarddog> i found the force option in the gui
<yarddog> it downgraded it, dont know now what may be broke but ill try the kubuntu again
<scion> please?
<yarddog> murchadh, it worked, kubuntu-desktop is installing
<yarddog> :P
<MasterEvilAce> Anyone know a place that lists the processes (found in KDE System Guard), and says which are not indeed (and now to disable them)
<murchadh> yarddog: Well done!
<yarddog> :)
<yarddog> google is my friend sometimes
<yarddog> and irc
<yarddog> thanks
<murchadh> yarddog: Hope it runs and I hope you like it. I'm a K-man myself (if just not to be a g-man)!
<yarddog> heh
<scion> can i get a bit of support mounting a USB hard drive with two ext3 partitions on it?
<murchadh> hi scion: Did you try mount -t ext3 /dev/sda1 /mountpoint where mountpoint is something like /media/MyUSBDrive1
<murchadh> scion: You could md /temp and then mount -t ext3 /dev/hda3 /temp
<scion> murchadh: indeed i did - mount: special device /dev/sda1 does not exist
<scion> murchadh: same output each time
<pierreth> hello
<scion> hello pierreth
<pierreth> how are you scion?
<Buffy^> Any one been to www.beatmaka.com and listened to the radio, its mint, love the dance section
<scion> pierreth: head is wreaked over a usb problem!
<murchadh> scion: Hotplug problem perhaps?
<pierreth> scion: sorry
<pierreth> usb 1 & 2?
<pierreth> may be you have a mix of usb 1 & 2
<pierreth> how can I fix the scroll bar in Firefox?
<heinkel_112_> is there a command line e-mail client 'mail' for kubuntu?
<scion> murchadh: tried turning on and off, tried using in diff usb ports
<heinkel_112_> it is a very simple old unix thing?
<heinkel_112_> but there are 9999 packages with names containing 'mail'
<MasterEvilAce> pierreth: are you using Edgy?
<scion> pierreth: the motherboard takes usb2 and the usb adapter cable uses usb2 also
<pierreth> MasterEvilAce: No, I don't think so
<pierreth> scion: do you have usb2 cables?
<scion> scrollbar? whats up with it
<MasterEvilAce> pierreth: See if you have System Settings - >Appearance -> GTK Styles        And there MIGHT be a section at the bottom talking about a Firefox scrollbar fix
<pierreth> scion: I have two arrows at the bottom
<pierreth> scion: the scrolling bar goes over the first arrow at the bottum
<murchadh> heinkel_112: Try mutt! CHeck this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=15128
<pierreth> MasterEvilAce: I do not have this section
<tony_> #whois willey
<scion> pierreth: yes, i got this one http://cgi.ebay.ie/New-USB-2-0-to-IDE-HDD-2-5-ft-Cable-with-Power-Adapter_W0QQitemZ200029636707QQihZ010QQcategoryZ41994QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
<heinkel_112_> murcadh i was recommended to use mail to test a sendmail mta
<scion> and it works fine with a vfat single partition HDD
<MasterEvilAce> pierreth: I am not sure, then. Edgy (the newest Kubuntu version.. which is alpha/beta/whatever) must have added it
<scion> brb folks, dinner is burning
<MasterEvilAce> pierreth: The section says it adds a file or something to firefox, to fix scrollbars
<pierreth> MasterEvilAce: can you send me this file?
<pierreth> MasterEvilAce: Otherwise, I will wait for the next version
<pierreth> MasterEvilAce: I is not a big issue
<MasterEvilAce> pierreth: let me look into what exactly it does, and what it is, i'll get it for you
<pierreth> MasterEvilAce: :-)
<heinkel_112_> murchadh: i think i found it, it is called mailx
<pierreth> scion: you have a strange device, not sure this will work with Linux
<murchadh> heinkel_112: Nice one, everyone is sorting themselves out today. Class!
<osten> hello
<pierreth> osten: hello
<osten> I am a total linux newbie
<osten> And something is terribly wrong
<osten> Suddenly I can't use my ctrl button
<osten> It just returns strange characters when I press it, like this: fh87Q
<pierreth> osten: type 'xev'
<osten> okay
<pierreth> osten: in the command line
<osten> okay, done
<osten> I got an event tester
<pierreth> osten: yes , test your control keys
<osten> There's so many events when I press ctrl
<reon> Anyone here know where to find the Kickoff start menu ?
<pierreth> osten: what is the keysym for the control key?
<pierreth> reon: You have lost the menu?
<osten> hmm
<klerfayt> reon: alt+f1
<pierreth> osten: Look at the key press event
<osten> I can't copy what it says :)
<osten> But it spams KeyRelease event
<osten> Like 50 every second I hold it down
<osten> aha
<abattoir> reon: i think that's a 'SuSE solution'
<abattoir> reon: its not part of kde(at least for now), and kubuntu doesnt include it
<pierreth> osten: what is the keycode of your control key?
<yarddog> murchadh, it works wonderful ;P
<osten> the keysum is first 0 then Odiaeresis then KP_Up then Q Then Control_L, then delete, then KP_Home 857
<osten> looped
<reon> Kickoff is part of Suse and it is being released into KDE. http://home.kde.org/~binner/kickoff/sneak_preview.html
<osten> many different keys
<reon> Wondering if their is a rpm out their somewhere
<osten> and I just realized this all applies to the numpad enter key aswell :X
<pierreth> osten: what is the keycode?
<osten> many different ones
<pierreth> osten: the keycode and the keysym is not the same, do you have many keycode?
<osten> like, first 107 then 79 then 50 and so on
<osten> spams loads of events even if i just tap it lightly
<MasterEvilAce> um how do i auth with NickServ, or whatever?
<pierreth> osten: the control key at the left or at the right?
<osten> at the left
<osten> and keypad return aswell
<MasterEvilAce> ubotu nickserv
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nickserv - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<MasterEvilAce> ubotu auth
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about auth - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<osten> all other keys seem to work fine
<Thorrn4> hello everyone, I have a problem, everytime I run adept, it gives me an error stating that I cant install any program because another program is running, but there is no other program
<murchadh> scion: Check to see if hotplug is running as a service! See if it's listed when you run sudo sysv-rc-conf. This may not be related to your problem though.
<pierreth> osten: type 'xmodmap -e "keycode 37 = Control_L"'
<MasterEvilAce> pierreth: give me a second.. i think i found it.. i have to authenticate to PM you though
<pierreth> MasterEvilAce: :-)
<osten> okay, it returned nothing
<pierreth> osten: is the key working now?
<pierreth> MasterEvilAce: I cannot chat in private
<osten> no :/
<MasterEvilAce> pierreth:  lol
<MasterEvilAce> pierreth: but you can read it, right?
<pierreth> MasterEvilAce: yes
<pierreth> osten: have you try to restart?
<osten> Yes
<osten> It didn't help
<pierreth> osten: what is the last thing you did before getting in trouble?
<murchadh> Thorrn4: There is a lock file leftover from a crashed/aborted session. Try "sudo rm /var/lib/dpkg/lock" to delete it and try again.
<osten> I think this came up around the time I was installing something into perl
<MasterEvilAce> pierreth: okay, i'll paste to you what to edit in the PM.. but go into       ~/.mozilla/firefox/###.default/chrome   where ### is a random string of characters
<pierreth> MasterEvilAce: OK
<osten> It was some kind of rss thing I needed for another script
<MasterEvilAce> pierreth: you should see userChrome.css and userContent.css ?
<pierreth> MasterEvilAce: OK, wait
<osten> I did "perl -MCPAN -e 'install XML::RAI'" but it didn't work, because I didn't have 'make'
<pierreth> MasterEvilAce: I have two ###.default
<MasterEvilAce> pierreth:  hmm.. are you using firefox with multiple profiles or something? (I think firefox supports multiple profiles)
<osten> Is there some way to re-install without loosing data?
<pierreth> MasterEvilAce: no
<MasterEvilAce> pierreth: pick one for now.. and let/'s just do the same thing for both
<pierreth> MasterEvilAce: OK
<MasterEvilAce> pierreth: okay, so go into that ##.default/chrome folder
<octan> hey kpersoanlizer is making me crazt,, it starts up every time i startup kde.. dosent help to complite it
<MasterEvilAce> pierreth: you should see userChrome.css and userContent.css. if you don't, create the userChrome.css.. if you see them, then edit the userChrome.css in a text editor
<pierreth> osten: type 'setxkbmap ca'
<osten> okay
<octan> if i try to uninstall it .. it wants to uninstall kde-base too ;C
<octan> 'how can i fix this?
<osten> hmm, that remapped some keys like my swedish letters and tilde button, but the ctrl problem persists
<pierreth> MasterEvilAce: the files are now created, there were not there before
<osten> i am thinking since this only applies to two buttons and the randomness of the keycode spam they generate that its a hardware problem
<pierreth> osten: unplug and replug the keyboard
<MasterEvilAce> pierreth: that's fine. you want to edit them both and put the same thing (what i'm sending you in PM) in both
<osten> okay, no change
<osten> should I try to boot windows and have a look if it works ther_
<osten> +e
<octan> setxkbmap se
<osten> thanks, it's like it was before the other setxkbmap command
<octan> i had issue with alt gr button.. fixed it with setxkbmap no :)
<osten> but ctrl and numpad_return still generates tons of character spam
<osten> that no thing didn't solve it ;) thanks tho
<octan> thats for norwegian setup duh :P
<osten> yeh
<osten> Meh, this might be a random hardware failure
<osten> I will check if the keyboard works in windows, brb
<octan> yes it might be,,, did you find your keyboard in kcontrol?
<osten> what's kcontrol?
<octan> type it
<osten> yes I did, it said command not found
<octan> hmm kcontrol should be there
<octan> odd
<octan> what distro?
<octan> lol
<octan> erm i thought i was in #kde for a while
<octan> :P lol
<octan> to many tabs up
<osten> :P
<octan> apt-get install kcontrol
<waldschatten> can't you add kcontrol with synaptic if it's not there?
<osten> ubuntu 6.06 LTS
<osten> is that my distro?
<MasterEvilAce> kcontrol is a KDE thing isn't it?
<octan> yes
<osten> synaptic didn't find kcontrol
<osten> oh
<osten> apt not found :P
<scion> back - emmm burn't pizza is very tasty :P
<osten> I had that problem when I needed to install make too :P
<waldschatten> check your sources list
<scion> anyhow there is still no joy with this fecking usb hard drive
<osten> hmm
<waldschatten> dodn't remember the path
<osten> maybe 'software preferences'?
<pierreth> MasterEvilAce: it works!
<scion> update your sources.list
<osten> lol, this day started so good :D I just wanted an rss reader
<abattoir> pierreth: hi :)
<scion> here is the generator - http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<MasterEvilAce> pierreth: hurray!
<pierreth> abattoir: hi!
<abattoir> osten: are you in gnome by any chance?
<osten> i think so
<pierreth> MasterEvilAce: It was working using the second default folder
<osten> actually I am pretty sure :)
<waldschatten> etc apt sources.list
<osten> etc was not found :P
<abattoir> osten: well no wonder you dont have kcontrol
<scion> put a / before the etc
<osten> oh lol
<abattoir> osten: and he means the path, not a command
<scion> so it is /etc/apt/sources.list
<waldschatten> won't let me use slashes
<abattoir>  /etc/apt/sources.list is the path to the file
<osten> apt wasn't there either :P
<abattoir> waldschatten: put a space before the first slash
<osten> rather didn't work there either :)
<waldschatten>  /etc/apt/sources.list
<abattoir> osten: apt is not a command
<waldschatten> okay
<abattoir> osten: apt-get is
<scion> try go to the path in konqueror to make sure
<abattoir> scion: he's in gnome, so no konq.
<murchadh> join #ubuntu
<abattoir> osten: this is #kubuntu, a KDE channel, you might get more information at #ubuntu
<osten> aha
<abattoir> osten: but you are ofcourse welcome to stay here and install kubuntu ;)
<scion> then then in Nautilus instead :p
<abattoir> :P
<waldschatten> I kept the automatix source list, seems to find more stuff than the default.
<osten> yes well, nothing is working at the moment so I may need to like, reinstall or something
<scion> i found http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic to be excellent
<abattoir> osten: what do you mean nothing is working?
<abattoir> osten: as i said, the command is apt-get, rather than apt
<osten> aah
<abattoir> osten: you wont find konqueror, kcontrol etc.
<abattoir> since its Gnome
<scion> so it looks like sudo apt-get update
<abattoir> i'm not aware of Gnome's equivalents... so #ubuntu might be more informative
<scion> or sudo apt-get install <app name here>
<osten> worked!
<scion> cool
<osten> i did it in a root terminal
<scion> lol
<scion> thats what the sudo is for
<osten> yes
<scion> sudo = super user do
<osten> I thought it was sudoku
<Thorrn4> Im having a problem with k3b, Im trying to create an audio CD and every time I try to drag a .MP3 file into it, it says that its not a proper file; also when I tried gnomebaker, it said that it was missing a mpeg pluggin
<scion> no there is sudo or su
<abattoir> osten: heh, that's a puzzle/game :P
<osten> :)
<scion> lol
<osten> I actually know what sudo is :P
<waldschatten> any idea why sudo would work but su gives authorization failed messages?
<osten> But I haven't used linux for more than maybe a week
<abattoir> !info libk3b2mp3
<ubotu> Package libk3b2mp3 does not exist in any distro I know
<abattoir> !info libk3b2-mp3
<ubotu> libk3b2-mp3: The KDE cd burning application library - MP3 decoder. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.12.14-0ubuntu7 (dapper), package size 34 kB, installed size 96 kB
<osten> anyway, kcontrol gave me a graphical interface
<scion> i'll have to hammer the internet out of it 2mrw looking for a fix to my usb problem
<abattoir> Thorrn4: ^^^ install that package
<octan> KUBUNTU HAS A BUG WITH KPERSONLIZERRC
<theHat> i need drugs
<murchadh> Thorrn4: You need extra codecs like w32codecs. You could try to install Automatix and let it install the extra codecs.
<abattoir> osten: using kcontrol in Gnome might not help...
<Thorrn4> !Automatix
<ubotu> automatix is a script that automates installation of some items. Use at your own risk. See http://www.getautomatix.com/ ; For help with and discussion of automatix please join #automatix.
<osten> ah
<abattoir> osten: what do you actually want to do?
<waldschatten> where would I find common bugs and fixes, like say for example the kubuntu screensaver thing.
<abattoir> octan: that's a known issue...
<osten> my left ctrl and my numpad enter both returns a spam of random character instead of their own
<octan> abattoir, http://darcs.frugalware.org/darcsweb/darcsweb.cgi?r=frugalware-current;a=headblob;f=/source/kde/kdebase/fw-default-startkde.patch
<scion> osten: try installing gnome-control-center
<abattoir> waldschatten: if you have dapper-updates enabled, those bugs must have been fixed(w/ updated packages)
<octan> thats a fix patch
<abattoir> scion: it must be installed by default...
<abattoir> osten: ok, would you please take my advice and go ask at #ubuntu ?
<scion> abattoir: don't use gnome, i think its ugly
<waldschatten> for some reason they're not getting fixed and I'm updated completly as far as auto update is concerned
* abattoir secretly agrees w/ scion :P
<osten> yess
<scion> abattoir: damn right lol
<osten> thanks alot everybody
<scion> np
<abattoir> osten: i'm not trying to be rood or something, this is a channel for KDE on ubuntu, for Gnome support, going to #ubuntu is better than being misled here
<abattoir> *rude
<abattoir> bleh
<osten> absolutely
<osten> thank you
<scion> kubuntu rules!
<abattoir> osten: do pop in if you decide to switch to KDE :P
<i4get> yes
<osten> maybe that will work better :)
<waldschatten> (K)(X))Ubuntu on mine.
<waldschatten> only really use KDE though
<Kiongku> kde v/s gnome fight..
<osten> Um, if you haven't got anything to do, could you teach me what the difference is between gnome and KDE?
<theHat> fluxbox vs (kde + gnome) xD
<abattoir> octan: yes, i think its already been fixed
<i4get> kde makes it simple...gnome is a pain in the but on just opening files at time
<Kiongku> simplicity v/s functionality?
<octan> abattoir oh.. thats odd.. cuz i still have that issue
<zorglu_> hehehe
<zorglu_> sure :)
<abattoir> osten: they are basically different desktop environments, since this is a KDE based channel, ppl would obv. side with it, if you go to #ubuntu, ppl might favour gnome...
<theHat> i am so intelligent
<i4get> lol
<abattoir> but you have to experience both to see which you prefer
<zorglu_> well lets not enter in the fight :) ubuntu make it very easy to try both with the livecd
<waldschatten> I like both, but KDE is definatly more fun to play around on.
<Kiongku> nah.. love blue colour.. brwon makes me sick
<scion> as i did when i got ubuntu first
<scion> and changed to kde in the same day
<scion> well almost the same hour
<abattoir> octan: edgy or dapper?
<octan> dapper
<waldschatten> nothing's left blue on my desktop, it's all battle angel alita.
<octan> amd 64
<abattoir> octan: and its KDE 3.5.4 right?
<i4get> im a little edgy right now ...
<abattoir> octan: do you have dapper-updates/dapper-backports enabled?
<octan> abattoi yes i got kde 3.5.4
<waldschatten> hmm, .4?
<scion> battle angel is alright - not a patch on ghost in a shell
<waldschatten> mine's .3
<waldschatten> can't find any good gits themes.
<theHat> who pay to kubuntu developers ?
<abattoir> octan: i'm sleepy right now, :P could you please search for the bug on LP and see if its fixed, if it isnt, please submit your patch
<mth`MAW> i
<abattoir> thanks
<mth`MAW> I
<abattoir> !bugs
<ubotu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu, please report it at http://bugs.ubuntu.com
<abattoir> bye, everyone
<i4get> cya abattoir
<waldschatten> what do I need to do to get the sound in my games to work? It's really choppy even after I set up all the alsa stuff.
<theHat> waldschatten: killall artsd and be happy
<osten> Oh, but it's just a different core, they can still be with the same window manager and panels etc so they look the same?
<waldschatten> #debian
<theHat> \m/ t00l \m/
<tuxi> heyho
<tuxi> anyone using / used ms vpc and kubuntu / ubuntu
<waldschatten> why do my screensavers still not work even after I updated?
<osten> abattoir: Is there any way to re-install into kde without loosing data?
<i4get> osten? you can have gnome and kde on same machine if thats what you are asking
<waldschatten> I selected the KDE packages in synaptic and it installed them
<waldschatten> then logged out and changed my session to KDE
<i4get> right
<osten> actually, I just need to remove everything and start over
<osten> this problem seems unsolvable :P
<waldschatten> you have the kubuntu disc?
<waldschatten> if not you'll just reinstall gnome with an ubuntu install
<osten> okay
<osten> But will I need to reformat my linux partition?
<waldschatten> I think that's automatic
<osten> Can I save my data anyway without making a new partition?
<osten> or use some kind of partition program to split it and then merge them
<vge> you should make seperate /home partition
<waldschatten> I know you can split it, but not sure how to merge them.
<waldschatten> can you use a new hard drive as a home partition?
<theHat> waldschatten: yes
<osten> oh, so the home can be put on another partition
<theHat> mount it with /home mount point in /etc/fstab
<osten> that's pretty nice
<theHat> i know
<waldschatten> afk
<waldschatten> ack, used to MUDs
<osten> thanks everybody
<osten> I'll just reformat
<theHat> lol
<osten> hehe nothing worth saving I think
<osten> bye
<theHat> bye
<vge> bb
<theHat> i need drugs right now
<waldschatten> lol
<zorglu_> q. is there a apps able to read the .chm files ?
<swatgoss> Hi all
<swatgoss> some1 awake(n) in here ?
<larson9999> wth?  both yahoo mail and hotmail are hanging at the login screen
<swatgoss> as soon as some1 will wake up, can he tell me how to delete old kernels images (if it takes more than some KB on my disk ;))
<|lostbyte|> Help, anyone here have the knoe how of syslinux ?
<swatgoss> looks like everyone is sleeping ...
<theHat> i am not
<theHat> for 2 days
<swatgoss> and u know a sure way to delete kernel image ? :p
<theHat> rm -R /boot
<theHat> ^^
<swatgoss> with a GUI ?
<theHat> swatgoss: i make a joke
<theHat> sorry, it was a joke
<theHat> if u do this, your machine will not boot
<theHat> :)
<swatgoss> rm = remove ?
<theHat> yes
<theHat> -R = recursive mode
<swatgoss> delete all subdirectories in /boot ...
<swatgoss> something like that ?
<swatgoss> i don t use that much command line
<theHat> swatgoss: yes
<swatgoss> i m a bad linuser :p
<theHat> yes
<theHat> xD
<theHat> cd /boot/
<theHat> then ls -las to see whats inside
<theHat> total 6198
<theHat>    0 drwxr-xr-x  3 root root     232 2006-08-09 11:25 .
<theHat>    1 drwxr-xr-x 24 root root     656 2006-09-04 15:15 ..
<theHat>   56 -rw-r--r--  1 root root   55809 2005-08-16 09:41 config-2.6.8-2-386
<theHat>    0 drwxr-xr-x  2 root root     352 2006-08-09 11:25 grub
<theHat> 4220 -rw-r--r--  1 root root 4317184 2006-08-09 11:24 initrd.img-2.6.8-2-386
<theHat>  849 -rw-r--r--  1 root root  865767 2005-08-16 12:14 System.map-2.6.8-2-386
<theHat> 1073 -rw-r--r--  1 root root 1097554 2005-08-16 12:14 vmlinuz-2.6.8-2-386
<swatgoss> is it possible to see it directly in Konquy or something like that ?
<theHat> here you see initrd.img
<theHat> swatgoss: with konkeror i think yes
<swatgoss> i had in mine to request deletion from Adept ... but not really sure it will work
<theHat> use adpet
<theHat> *adept
<swatgoss> ("have in mind" = french litteral translation :p)
<theHat> if you dont know exactly what you are doing
<swatgoss> i just want to make some free space on my linux partition
<theHat> qparted
<zorglu_> let avoid those kind of joke... some people may try the command
<theHat> zorglu_: i explain to swatgoss what do this command
<theHat> dont become angry :,(
<swatgoss> if i request deletion of all 386 kernels i can continue to boot on my 686 images ? righr ?
<theHat> snif snif :,(
<zorglu_> im not angry, it is simply dangerous
<swatgoss> yep :p
<swatgoss> thats because i don t do everything everyone tell(s) me ...
<swatgoss> sry for my english skills :p
<theHat> swatgoss: you have to read documentation
<theHat> this will be you pro master teacher ^^
<theHat> all of us cant make mistakes ... and documentation too xD
<octan> swatgoss, why didnt you pay more attantion to your english clases :p
<theHat> j0!
<theHat> xd
<swatgoss> [noob bool=true]  where are docs ? [noob bool=false] 
<theHat> /usr/share/doc
<swatgoss> i don t pay more attention in classes cuz it don't speaks about linux ...
<swatgoss> or just real life english :p
<swatgoss> boring texts ...
<swatgoss> boring teacher
<octan> if (noob bool=true) {kick noobs ass;}
<octan> :p
<theHat> invite your female teachers to go out on nights
<theHat> thats the way to follow
<swatgoss> she the square of my age ...
<swatgoss> i'm 18 yo ...
<swatgoss> she is
<octan> lol
<theHat> thats not a problem
<swatgoss> but could be MINE ...
<theHat> ask your teachers to go out, drink & drugs a night ^^
<theHat> sit her in front of your gnu/linux box and explain her that you are falling in love for her :D
<swatgoss> i'm not really like that ...
<theHat> you will learn, everybody learn so you can do it
<kai> hey guys! does anybody know how to write an at with german keyboard settings on kubuntu?
<swatgoss> what kind of drugs u use ?
<alex_> hello  dos anyone can help me with ati and 3D aceleration?
<klerfayt> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<swatgoss> theHat what kind of drugs ?
<theHat> swatgoss: cannabis, coca, lsd, efedrina and more :)
<swatgoss> ...
<octan> gimme cannabis,
<taif> hi
<octan> i need i need
<Makro_> where is the file "pppoe.conf?"
<swatgoss> wanna make a joke like "i will never try this one" ... but its too late ...
<theHat> lol xD
<swatgoss> personaly i prefer GABA
<theHat> whats that ?
<swatgoss> slow down cerebral activity :p
<alex_> i already read that help but still cant find the solution
<alex_> the screen is very   slow
<swatgoss> combined with some Stilnox
<theHat> alex_: think about it, the solution is in yourself
<theHat> o.o
<octan> alex_  you are dping it wrong
<swatgoss> ur brain still awake but ur body don t really respond ur orders :p
<octan> *doing
<octan> swatgoss what drug`?
<theHat> swatgoss: i am like you say xDDD, i dont sleep for 2 days
<waldschatten> canabis? You can have it all, I'm having enough trouble staying awake as is.
<waldschatten> Give me amphetamines
<octan> yea gimme it all :)
<swatgoss> Alprazolam + Zolpidem
<octan> me smoke
<theHat> yes ^^
<alex_> ?
<theHat> j0j0j0j0
<fdoving> so, what's the kubuntu part of this topic?
<swatgoss> night one ?
<waldschatten> lol
<alex_> sorry i dont understand
<octan> hehe
<reagleBRKLN> is there a kde/qt version of limewire?
<reagleBRKLN> java sucks so many resources
<waldschatten> frostwire
<waldschatten> works great for me
<reagleBRKLN> waldschatten: yes, that's what i use, still java though :)
<octan> reagleBRKLN sure.. if you make one
<waldschatten> none that I know that don't use java
<reagleBRKLN> appollon hasn't been updated in a while...
<waldschatten> I usually stick to KTorrent
<theHat> :|
<theHat> ctorrent
<theHat> thats rock
<reagleBRKLN> yea ktorrent nice, though azureus still faster
<theHat> ctorrent its tooooooo much faster
<waldschatten> Now azureus seems to have problems with my java
<swatgoss> after body drugs, binary drugs !
<theHat> always
<theHat> waldschatten: apt-get install ctorrent and be happy
<theHat> :)
<waldschatten> I'm running on jolt atm
<theHat> whats that ?
<theHat> o.o
<theHat> jolt atm ?
<reagleBRKLN> ctorrent has been updated since 2004, it supports DHT and such?
<waldschatten> caffiene is your friend when you're too broke for stronger wake ups
<waldschatten> at the moment
<theHat> reagleBRKLN: its a light torrent client, all that you need
<theHat> waldschatten: i take 7 cafias with 2 speeds as breakfast
<waldschatten> I'm in the middle of a 7 day download
<swatgoss> btw, some1 know how to resolve conflicts between 2 LAN connections under win32, in mp if necessary
<waldschatten> only 3 gigs, shouldn't take that long.
<swatgoss> or pm in english ...
<theHat> great, 13 chapters from lain take me 7 days of downloading :S
<fdoving> swatgoss: ##windows
<swatgoss> winusers sucks :p
<theHat> swatgoss: dont say that
<swatgoss> don t wanna speaks with them !
<jpiccolo_> second that
<swatgoss> speak to ...
<theHat> we have to respect other decitions, os
<waldschatten> It'd take less time to rip the CDs, but my whole music collection is so scratched my drive won't read anything.
<swatgoss> (i m also a winuser ... i suck ...)
<theHat> lol xD
<swatgoss> i got a win32 on my desk PC
<waldschatten> WINE slows me down too much, makes the only windows app I still want to use unplayable.
<theHat> :,(
<theHat> whay
<waldschatten> I miss Ultima Online
<swatgoss> i didnt reinstalled Kubuntu on it for/since now ...
<theHat> and what you need to run with wine ?
<theHat> zombie.mp3 - theCranberries - playlist\ultrapr`o\
<swatgoss> hummm french bool=true can u repeat ?
<waldschatten> I'll tell you one thing though, windows would have a heart attack if I was running this many things at once.
<theHat> lol xD
<theHat> swatgoss: why you use wine ?
<swatgoss> really ...
<swatgoss> no apparent reason ...
<theHat> lol
<fdoving> I suggest you go to #kubuntu-offtopic with this cozy-talk and leave this channel on the support topic.
<waldschatten> Whatever happened to the Linux UO client?
<swatgoss> since/for some weeks i only use my desk PC only for MSN, P2P and musik ...
<swatgoss> sometimes i run games
<fdoving> waldschatten: google the three words 'uo linux client' and you'll find out.
<swatgoss> Dawn of War run under wine ?
<theHat> fdoving: nobody is asking, i am here to help so why we cant talk about ot ?
<fdoving> theHat: correct, you can't.
<ConsoleFx> how to login  as root from kubuntu???
<lupine_85> swatgoss: no, but it does under cedega... more or less
<waldschatten> rafkill is a nice little game.
<jpiccolo_> consolefx, use sudo
<swatgoss> bah, now i got my nux on my laptop on my bed
<swatgoss> for the use i will make the next weeks
<swatgoss> will be ok
<Stardog> does it exist mobilephone managers for linus(ex. nokia, samsung etc) ?
<theHat> sudo passwd root
<fdoving> theHat: that's exactly what #kubuntu-offtopic is for. We try to keep this channel strictly to support.
<Stardog> *x
<ConsoleFx> jpiccolo_:  yep i used... but when i am changin a file in gui mode then its saying access denied...
<swatgoss> but if i have to DL some files
<swatgoss> i will have to use win ...
<swatgoss> :p
<lupine_85> in GUI, use kdesu instead
<lupine_85> e.g. kdesu kate <somefile>
<jpiccolo_> hehe use vi
<swatgoss> lol
<lupine_85> not emacs? ;)
<swatgoss> Kate ...
<ConsoleFx> then what i have to do ??
<theHat> ba
<ConsoleFx> to edit /etc/wvdial.conf file???
<lupine_85> kdesu kate /etc/wvdial.conf
<swatgoss> u really kdesu before ?
<swatgoss> not sudo ?
<ConsoleFx> nope.. i didnt try kdesu b4
<swatgoss> sudo kate /etc/wvdial
<lupine_85> don't use sudo for gui apps
<swatgoss> always worked on all files i tried to open
<lupine_85> it "can" break permissions
<|lostbyte|> any one here knows syslinux ?
<swatgoss> not me :p
<jpiccolo_> yeah, look at your properties for adept, it uses kdesu
<swatgoss> or i could know it, under an other name ...
<ConsoleFx> then i have issue kdesu command right??
<jpiccolo_> console, kdesu kate /etc/wvdial.conf    all one line
<ConsoleFx> is there any console login after which i can start a root gui session??
<ryan_> im having trouble finding my display config file
<lupine_85> or do it in the Big K->Run Command bit
<jpiccolo_> to me thats a bad idea
* lupine_85 thinks ConsoleFx is being naughty
<ConsoleFx> :p
<lupine_85> just had exactly the same question in #ubuntu
<ConsoleFx> coz in redhat its possible.. so just told
<lupine_85> smells like teen spirit to me
<waldschatten> finally got alien to work!
<ConsoleFx> after issuing kdesu kate /etc/wvdial.conf will it ask me for root pass???
<swatgoss> hope yes ^
<swatgoss> ^^
<waldschatten> I'm almost ready to do the happy dance, I can install the rpms now.
<ConsoleFx> okie...
<lupine_85> ConsoleFx: it'll give you a pretty box to put it in
<ryan_> im trying to change the display setting on a desktop that give me any picture after it loades. im using a live cd
<ryan_> that doesnt give me any picture**
<waldschatten> how do you check the dependancies for a .deb package?
<ConsoleFx> from where i can get the bind, bind-dev, caching name server "deb" files???
<lupine_85> ryan_: can you boot in "safe video mode"?
<swatgoss> why don't ask .deb package ? :p
<lupine_85> waldschatten: it will show them in adept, or you can "apt-cache showdeps <package>"
<keldon85> hi, i'm; just installing kubuntu 6
<waldschatten> I can see them, but is there a way to check them against my system
<ryan_> i cant even get to the logon screen
<waldschatten> I'm in kpackage
<keldon85> problem is that in the normal graphics installation it does not recognize my monitor properly and sees it as 640x480
<swatgoss> 640 ?
<swatgoss> on a live CD?
<keldon85> yes
<keldon85> but the safe graphics installation mode is fine
<swatgoss> can t u specify a better resolution before boot ?
<lupine_85> then use the safe mode
<ConsoleFx>  from where i can get the bind, bind-devel, caching name server "deb" files??
<waldschatten> mine did that untill I installed the ATi drivers
<fdoving> ConsoleFx: from the repos.
<fdoving> !repos
<ubotu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<keldon85> but if there are no graphical restrictions, limitations in safe mode, and the normal one has problems then why is the safe mode not the default
<ConsoleFx> okie.. thnx...
<fdoving> ConsoleFx: the packagename for bind 9, is bind9.
<waldschatten> can you open a package from the home directory with adept?
<keldon85> because many people would have found the installation VERY problematic since the installation app is bigger than that
<fdoving> ConsoleFx: if you want the .deb files you can also search for it at packages.ubuntu.com
<ryan_> how do i change to safe video mode....after it shows the kubuntu loading screen it just goes blank.....can i do that from the grub
<ConsoleFx> u mean its deb name is bind9**.deb???
<keldon85> ryan: with me its during installation
<ConsoleFx> fdoving: u mean its bind9.deb???
<keldon85> but i'm sure that the default settings for the boot loader has failsafe
<fdoving> ConsoleFx: no, search http://packages.ubuntu.com
<ConsoleFx> okie fdoving
<lupine_85> apt-get fetchonly might work
<lupine_85> unless I'm getting portage commands mixed in again
<fdoving> fetchonly? hmm.
<fdoving> never heard of.
<waldschatten> can I install a downloaded package with adept?
<fdoving> -d might do the same,.
<ConsoleFx> to install the bind.deb what command i have to use??? #sudo dpkg -i bind.deb???
<fdoving> if you're thinking about "just download without install"
<lupine_85> ConsoleFX/waldschatten: right-click on it and select installf rom the kubuntu package manager :)
<fdoving> ConsoleFx: yes.
<ConsoleFx> okie
<ConsoleFx> thnx
<ryan_> ive installed...i was messing around with the res and refresh rate and on one option it want blank and i couldnt get a picture. normaly if you hit the esc button it will revert to the orriginal display but  it didnt so i restarted and got nothing
<waldschatten> kpackage just repetedly asks me for my password
<keldon85> i am noticing problems with the install process for kubuntu 6 ... who should I address them to
<ConsoleFx> is there any link from where i can get my display driver for linux???
<waldschatten> I've put in the root password five times and it's still asking me for it
<XTorchedX> put it in right then waldschatten
<lupine_85> waldschatten: you use your user password
<lupine_85> not the password you've set for the root account
<lupine_85> (kapackage will use sudo to get root privs, and sudo uses your user password)
<keldon85> ConsoleFX: are you currently trying to install kubuntu?
<ConsoleFx> keldon85:  no.. its installed already
<waldschatten> nope, same problem
<lupine_85> question - is it su-do, or su-dow ?
<lupine_85> waldschatten: caps lock>
<ConsoleFx> the vdo movies sux sometimes.. so i think its for the display driver...
<waldschatten> not on
<lupine_85> then shut it down and run the whole program as root - e.g. kdesu kpackage
<waldschatten> and it's asking for root password
<keldon85> ConsoleFX:  help:/kubuntu/desktopguide/hardware.html
<dudemeister> hiho. anyone knows why xrandr does not work in kubuntu? says that the extension is missing....
<mnb> ufa, passei um aperto danado
<lupine_85> espanol?
<mnb> fui configurar o X e o ambiente grafico no queria iniciar mais.
<lupine_85> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<keldon85> hmmm, doesn't kubuntu typically have read/write access to other linux partitions during live boot?
<mnb> !br
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br  ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigada.
<lupine_85> keldon85: same as any other mount, I guess
<lupine_85> ah, portuge^s :)
<ConsoleFx> where are the deb packages to download for kubuntu??? give me the url plz
<lupine_85> http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool
<keldon85> nor nomier keldon ;)
<waldschatten> It worked, installing.
<keldon85> ^^ that's the only portugese I know  ... well i can say a few other phrases but i for sure can't spell them
<waldschatten> Why do I have so many problems with passwords, su won't even work in konsole.
<keldon85> waldschatten: you don't use su
<keldon85> anything that needs to be done under root, start with the command sudo
<TheGateKeeper> waldschatten: sudo su
<TheGateKeeper> ^^^ if you must
<mnb> algum aqui fala portugues ?
<keldon85> TheGateKeeper: ooh, you know i never thought of that
<ConsoleFx> which is the correct bind9.deb file for 32bit???
* lupine_85 has a portugese friend, but that doesn't help much because her english is excellent
<keldon85> "_"
<keldon85> i mean ^_^
<keldon85> the other one looked quite feminine
<lupine_85> really?
<lupine_85> looked like bushy eyebrows to me
<keldon85> well ^_^ is like a laugh ... "_" comes across as eye lashes
<lupine_85> ah, eyelashes...
<ConsoleFx> http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/b/bind9/ here are lots of deb files... :confused: which one i should download for 32bit laptop???
<lupine_85> ConsoleFX: depends
<lupine_85> why not just apt-get install bind9 ?
<swatgoss> eyebrows ... hummm it means the "small hairs" (poils in french) all over the eyes ?
<SonicChao> Isn't there a Qt alternative to GDebi Package installer?
<lupine_85> SonicChao: kubuntu package manager
<lupine_85> right click on the .deb and use the menu idtem
<ConsoleFx> i dont have internt in that kubunt right now .. so i have to download the exact bind.deb file ...
<h3sp4wn> dpkg -i should be fine
<SonicChao> I mean a GUI interface
<SonicChao> Like GDebi's
<lupine_85> you'll have difficulty getting all the dependencies
<MasterEvilAce> GUI Interface is redundant :P
<ConsoleFx> :(
<lupine_85> on a linux PC that has internet, do...
<h3sp4wn> gui is a waste of time
<lupine_85> apt-cache clean && sudo apt-get -d install bind9
<lupine_85> all the deps will be in /var/cache/apt/archives
<ConsoleFx> then if i will dowload all deb from the bind9 folder and will run a dpkg -i bind09.deb will solve all my problem????
<lupine_85> no :)
<ConsoleFx> lol
<ConsoleFx> :(
<ConsoleFx> okie
<ConsoleFx> then what should i do..
<SonicChao> ...
<h3sp4wn> just mirror the archive onto a usb harddisk
<OOD> SonicChao: right click on the deb file, select the package menu and select install
<SonicChao> I don't want to use the command line. That's why I wanted one like GDebi. D=<
<ConsoleFx> okie...
<lupine_85> bind9 has 15 dependencies... the "apt-cache clean && sudo apt-get -d install bind9" mentioned ^up there^ will get them for you#
<h3sp4wn> If you want to avoid the commandline use linspire or some such
<ConsoleFx> okie cool...
<lupine_85> SonicChao: am I invisible? ;)
<SonicChao> =p
<SonicChao> I don't always aviod it. That's not exactly the point.
<lupine_85> [22:10]  <lupine_85> SonicChao: kubuntu package manager
<ConsoleFx> but for that i must have internet right connectted right??
<SonicChao> Lunar_Raven: How do I know what that means? XD
<ConsoleFx> lupine_85:
<lupine_85> ConsoleFx: on at least one computer, yes
<waldschatten> okay, now that I've got installation to go through, one last question.
<lupine_85> you obviously have internet atm...
<waldschatten> How do I get the screensavers to work
<h3sp4wn> Or burn dvd (has all of main on it)
<h3sp4wn> +the
<waldschatten> I updated, it should be fixed, but it's not
<ConsoleFx> okie.. i wil try...
<ConsoleFx> in ubuntu there is a matrix screensaver... can i get the screensaver in kubutnu also???
<SonicChao> ConsoleFx: To my knowledge, no. That's a gnome-screensaver, which shouldn't work in KDE
<swatgoss> ConsoleFx yop yop yop !!! gggggooooood question !
<swatgoss> :'(
<SonicChao> swatgoss: Read above. ^^^^
<ConsoleFx> then how we can run that screesaver??? that scr is awesome frnds :)
<ConsoleFx> isnt there any ways to get that screensaver for kde??
<SonicChao> ConsoleFx: Not sure. If you isntall gnome-screensaver and run it from Konsole it may work.
<SonicChao> It would be slow though.
<ConsoleFx> :(
<SonicChao> If it even works at all.
<swatgoss> SonicChao, i saw, -> :'(
<MasterEvilAce> in konversation's auto-identify.. what do i put for SERVICE?
<MasterEvilAce> NickServ?
<SonicChao> MasterEvilAce: #konversation
<keldon85> I had the matrix screensaver installed with mandriva
<SonicChao> keldon85: With KDE?
<ConsoleFx> keldon85:  is it deb???
<ConsoleFx> then plz upload somewhere plz
<keldon85> in KDE
<deR_Ed> hi
<ConsoleFx> can u share plz
<ConsoleFx> keldon85:  u have that matrix screensaver of deb????
<ConsoleFx> can u plz share keldon85
<ConsoleFx> ??
<keldon85> well it pretty much just came with it ... but then again having said that I did also install gnome aswell ... but it was all working under kde
<OOD> KDE screensavers: http://www.kde-apps.org/index.php?xcontentmode=30&PHPSESSID=b3f35830b9956890bcf57eb5f78621a2
<OOD> there should be a matrix one there :)
<ConsoleFx> coool... that gnome scr r0x
<keldon85> ok, got to restart now ... kubuntu has installed
<motorcitymadman> !nick
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nick - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Kr4t05> That's not cool.
* Kr4t05 sincerely hopes that freenode isn't dying... :<
<cannonball> Painful I believe is the word.
<shegman> why is everyone leaving
<cannonball> shegman: netsplit, a server, probably ours, temporarily lost connection to the other irc servers in the network.
<cannonball> It happens occassionally, and in a minute or two, this one will probalby get connected back into the network.
<Kr4t05> See?
<SonicChao> oo;
<swatgoss> fiou
<Admiral_Chicago> ha
<ConsoleFx> i mean as  we are in kde so we have to search some matrix screensavers.. coz we know we cant get that scr's kde edition :lol: SonicChao
<Kr4t05> Welcome back, people.
<Admiral_Chicago> Kr4t05, massive join?
<Admiral_Chicago> haha
<Kr4t05> Admiral_Chicago: Huge-ass split.
<Kr4t05> It was cool.
<Admiral_Chicago> i noticed
<Admiral_Chicago> dinner now
<Admiral_Chicago> later
<ConsoleFx> may be some irc flooder..
<swatgoss> i don t think so
<llxcamxll> yahoo room booter
<swatgoss> was talking to him on kubuntu-fe
<swatgoss> fr
<rikhard> can anyone help me on adept? please
<swatgoss> didn't look like a flooder ...
<swatgoss> adept ?
<swatgoss> to do ?
<rikhard> i'm trying to update
<ConsoleFx> nope there are some irc booters too
<rikhard> but there are some packages that if i select them
<rikhard> i got a message break
<dein> well guys, its been fun, but i think im going back to suse
<dein> at least on one of my laptops
<grothesk> Hi!
<dein> hi grothesk
<grothesk> Are there issues with nvidia-glx?
<gilesroberts> Hello
<rikhard> for instance k9copy package and others
<dein> or groteque
<gilesroberts> I've just installed ubuntu on vmware.
<dein> how so grothesk
<gilesroberts> The windowing performance is slow
<grothesk> My screen goes dark, when kde ist starting.
<grothesk> It never did that before.
<gilesroberts> Does anybody know how I turn off full screen window dragging?
<grothesk> Reconfigured xorg.conf and so on. But nothing works. Switching back to 'nv' does the job.
<dein> try nvidia-xconfig grotesk
<dein> in the konsole
<MasterEvilAce> grothesk: framebuffer problem? try disabling it?
<dein> sudo preceding it
<grothesk> MasterEvilAce: FB is disabled.
<MasterEvilAce> gilesroberts: System settings-> Window behavior -> Moving..  UNCHECK "Allow moving of maximized windows"
<MasterEvilAce> grothesk: Is it continually black? The screen never comes up period, even though KDE is loaded?
<grothesk> MasterEvilAce: Exactly
<grothesk> I just tried nvidia-xconfig
<grothesk> Now it is completely dark, I can't even change to tty
<mark_2> reboot and see if that fixes it
<mark_2> hmm weird
<grothesk> Rebooting now. But i doubt I will be successfull
<grothesk> Maybe I should cachange kernel?
<grothesk> Right now im using a K7 kernel.
<Zaire> does anyone know where I can find
<Zaire> the location of the directory of C header files that match my current running
<Zaire> kernel?
<grothesk> :-( Rebooting was no succes..
<MasterEvilAce> grothesk: K7 is for AMD processors i believe.. is that what you have?
<grothesk> Sure Athlon XP 1600+
<grothesk> How do i avoid starting X with a bootcommand?
<MasterEvilAce> grothesk: since it still works.. and works when you use NV.. i'd imagine it's something video driver related
<Zaire> you know what I can't believe is I was on a casemod forum and some guy actually said that the AMD k6 was better then the K7 and K8's lol
<MasterEvilAce> crap i have to go, sorry
<grothesk> Because right now, I can't do anything. And I don't want to boot knoppix in order to turn back to nv
<ConsoleFx> frm whre i can get mp3 codec for playing mp3 files??
<sinpath> ok i need help getting linux to work my all-in-one hp printer?
<grothesk> !restricted
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<TheGateKeeper> ConsoleFx: if you are using the xine engine then install libxine-extracodecs
<grothesk> How do I set a differen runlevel during boot?
<ConsoleFx> i have kafeine ... and its in default
<Zaire> you don't set the run level with the new distro's as far as I know
<Zaire> might be able to edit the bootloader file though
<Zaire> you have to find the right line in the boot loader and add like & init <runlevel 1,2, or 3>
<h3sp4wn> grothesk: /etc/inittab as always
<lupine_85> default is 2... but 2-5 are identikit
<grothesk> h3sp4wn: But I don't get a console at all.
<lupine_85> just adding the number works, IIRC
<Zaire> actually default run level is 5 for graphical 2 is a cli run level
<lupine_85> init= tells the kernel what binary to run as init
<lupine_85> erm, no
<sinpath> help with getting linux to work my hp all in one???anyone???
<grothesk> So there are no different RL like in suse linux?
<Samuli^> Default is 2 I think.
<Samuli^> and 1 is definately cli/single user
<lupine_85> id:2:initdefault:
<lupine_85> 2-5 are identical
<lupine_85> 1, s and S are different (obviously)
* grothesk thinks he has to boot with knoppix...
<Zaire> run level 1 it used for like root stuff 2 I can't remember 3 is standard cli like in the gui 5 is the gui 6 is restart and 0 is shutdown
<lupine_85> just boot into single mode and edit a runlevel, then boot into that
<lupine_85> Zaire: that might be a standard, but it's not real life
<grothesk> Zaire: That is in Suse, for example. But not in kubuntu.
<lupine_85> s or S is shutdown, anyway
<Zaire> run levels are all the same in diff distros
<lupine_85> no they aren't :)
<grothesk> Zaire: No.
<h3sp4wn> Just configure them as you wish using update-rc.d or sysv-rc-conf (I have mine set up in a normal way)
<Zaire> for the basic 6 they are
<lupine_85> seriously, check out /etc/rc?.d
<grothesk> Zaire: You are wrong.
<Zaire> or rather the ones I mentioned
<lupine_85> see if you can spot any differences between rc2.d and rc5.d, for instanc
<h3sp4wn> Just set them up as you want
<Zaire> how so Ive had to use those run levels in multiple distros and they all look the same to me
<lupine_85> when was the last time you used it in ubuntu/debian?
<vlt> Hello. I try to playback audio with amaroK. Can anyone tell me how to set the alsa device amaroK should use?
<Zaire> about a month ago
<tony_> how do i make a program a default program ??? i installed VLC and i want this program to be default program with i click on movie :)
<lupine_85> so perhaps you can explain why S99kdm is in /etc/rc2.d and /etc/rc5.d ?
<vlt> tony_: right click, open with ..., select program, activate checkbox to remember that as default
<tony_> thanks vlt , how can i do that if movie is on internet and i have to click on the link to watch the movie ???
<Zaire> I just use the run levels so Im just saying what Ive seen in my use so whatever
<tony_> using firefox browser :)
<lupine_85> and I'm just saying that the way your runlevels are set up aren't the ubuntu default, and so it isn't useful to make that assumption when giving support - so whatever ;)
<Zaire> and if you know so much could you tell me where the C header files are located so I can finish configuring my vmware
<lupine_85> C header files? Don't you mean kernel headers?
<h3sp4wn> the c header files are in /usr/include (afaik)
<lupine_85> (assuming you're trying to compile the kernel module for vmware-player)
<Zaire> not player workstation
<sinpath> help with getting linux to work my hp all in one???anyone???
<h3sp4wn> He wants to know where the c header files are ? I thought
<lupine_85> S/he does. I'm thinking s/he is going to try and build a kernel module with them...
<lupine_85> ...could be wrong, though
<lupine_85> sinpath: is it supported?
<lupine_85> (www.linuxprinting.org)
<sinpath> i dont know
<lupine_85> OK... Big K->System Settings->Printing->Add Printer
<Zvezdichko[NA] > Wow. Just saw that there's a MS Access variant for Linux- Kexi . Is that good
<Zaire> yea its trying to build a kernel module but it need th directory
<lupine_85> first you need to install linux-headers
<lupine_85> then it should pick them up automagically
* Zaire is a he
<sinpath> ok how do i do that?
<Zaire> umm it might i'll try
<lupine_85> sinpath: follow the action path - e.g. click the big k, go to system settings, etc...
<tony_> is there any way to make a program default program ?
<lupine_85> erm, "K menu", not big k :)
<h3sp4wn> the c header files is libc6-dev (not linux-headers)
<lupine_85> Zaire: if not, then they'll be in /lib/modules/(kernel version)/build
<Zaire> hmmm according to adept the linux kernel headers are already installed
<MetaMorfoziS> bb all
<lupine_85> so "sudo apt-get install linux-headers-`uname -r`" doesn't install anything?
<lupine_85> if not, then just give it the path mentioned above. if it does, then you've now got your kernel headers :)
<sinpath> ok it read as a 1300 & not a 1350 all-in-one
<lupine_85> that's fine
<sinpath> it is?
<Xcalibur> yo
<lupine_85> usually :)
<sinpath> ok  thanks
<Zaire> ok for some reason its letting me apt it despite the fact that adept says its there already
<Xcalibur> I have a firewall called fiaif, how do I use it?
<lupine_85> if it detected it as that, give it a try - worst-case scenario is that you waste a peice of paper
<lupine_85> Zaire: you probably didn't have the correct version installed
<lupine_85> you do now, so you can make that kernel module
<sinpath> haha thanks man
<Xcalibur> ?
<Zaire> I just had whatever was defaulted
<lupine_85> by default, they're not installed at all
<Zaire> and its still not picking up so it must need the directory manually input
<Zaire> ....well thats odd then
<Xcalibur> anyone?
<Xcalibur> or does anyone have a recommended firewall
<horacio> shorewall
<Xcalibur> ok, is there a GUI for it?
<horacio> it has a plugin for webmin
<lupine_85> software, not hardware ;)
<Xcalibur> whats that,  a webserver?
<lupine_85> firestarter is a frontend for iptables
<horacio> so you can set up it by a web explorer ^^
<lupine_85> shorewall is a linux distribution
<Xcalibur> o
<lupine_85> or BSD, I forget which
<Xcalibur> I had the firewall
<horacio>  grrrr
<lupine_85> !firestarter
<ubotu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed with iptables (in the command line) or firestarter (gui, can also setup connection sharing)
<Xcalibur> but I got rid of it for fiaif
<horacio> !shorewall
* lupine_85 just uses iptables
<Xcalibur> where can I get firestarter, in adept?
<Zaire> so this is what I keep getting http://pastebin.ca/179095
<horacio> lupine_85: here you have your "gnu/linux distribution" www.shorewall.net
#kubuntu 2006-09-22
<horacio> lupine_85: and if you dont know about what are you speacking, shut up
<horacio> :)
<Hawkwind> Xcalibur: ipkungfu is a great firewall
<lupine_85> hehe, love you too
<Hawkwind> Xcalibur: It's available with apt-get too.
<lupine_85> you're right, it isn't a distro
* lupine_85 was thinking m0n0
<Zaire> lupine_85: http://pastebin.ca/179095
<Xcalibur> I just typed in sudo apt get install firestarter, it's installing, if I don't get it to work, I'll go with ipkungfu
<Zaire> if you want a distro there's also smoothwall
<lupine_85> Zaire: [/usr/src/linux/include]  is wrong. It should be /usr/src/linux-2.6.15-27-386/include
<keldon85> !java
<ubotu> To install a java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the Multiverse repository
<Zaire> however its for a dedicated box to be used as a hardware firewall
<lupine_85> the "linux" symlink is deprecated, and shouldn't be used
<Zaire> ah ic I try lol
<wooptydoo> Anyone get XGL working?
* lupine_85 did
<wooptydoo> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/Xgl?highlight=%28xgl%29
<wooptydoo> is what I am following
<lupine_85> #ubuntu-xgl for that though
<Zaire> me tried not so successful lol
<keldon85> hi, i have noticed a serious error in the instructions for https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories
<lupine_85> good fun, but eats RAM like it's muesli
<wooptydoo> And it aint working
<wooptydoo> got another site I can go to?
<lupine_85> keldon85: so register and change it. It's a wiki :)
<keldon85> oh!
<wooptydoo> Well I typed in kubuntu XGL
<Zaire> lol thats what I figured but I just wanted to see what it looked like rather then look at the screen shots
<lupine_85> wooptydoo: post in #ubuntu-xgl and someone will help fix your problem
<wooptydoo> on the kubuntu site
<wooptydoo> wow
<wooptydoo> there is a channel for it
<wooptydoo> thanks a million
<Zaire> ok that directory didn't work either lol
<Dragnslcr> I have a wav file that plays fine in KWave, sounds bad in Kaffeine, and doesn't play at all as a notification sound in apps (Kopete, Konversation)
<Dragnslcr> Any ideas on fixing it and/or converting it to a different format?
<Zaire> try xmms
<lupine_85> Zaire: pastebin? Also, maybe /lib/modules/2.6.15-27-386/build/include would work for you
<lupine_85> is this the latest version of vmware-workstation, by the way?
<Zaire> yep
<lupine_85> the configure scripts for older versions were hopeless at this particular step
<Xcalibur> whats a good firewall to block connections that are inbound
<Xcalibur> I'm trying to use it for xbox live bridging
<Zaire> a linksys router lol
<sorush20> is my computer leaking its ip to every one?
<Zaire> there we go
<Dragnslcr> Zaire- can xmms convert the file to something that notifications can handle?
<rawr> ahh how many things must I screw up my computer still i am happy.
<Xcalibur> firestarter won't allow me to block connections for inbound
<rawr> times*
<LeeJunFan> sorush20: yeah, and it's getting all over the place - what a frikin mess.
<Zaire> ummm not that I know of
<Zaire> Im not sure if k audio creator would though it might
<lupine_85> Dragnslcr: mencoder might do it
<Zaire> or that
<lupine_85> sorush: 82-43-184-143.cable.ubr07.newm.blueyonder.co.uk
<lupine_85> ywa
<lupine_85> yes*
<Dragnslcr> Zaire- KWave supposedly can convert it, but I keep getting unhelpful error messages when I try saving as ogg
<lupine_85> not exactly "leaking", though, since it's an integral part of the Internet to allow your IP to be shown off
<Zaire> lol such is the world of linux you never know what will happen next lol
<lupine_85> mind you, blueyonder's rdns is often too revealing for it's own good
<sorush20> LeeJunFan: are you messing with me ? how do I fix this?
<Zaire> thanks lupin_85 Vm is now configured lol
<lupine_85> cool :)
<lupine_85> sorush20: you can't "fix" it
<lupine_85> freenode doesn't allow you to connect from a proxy
<LeeJunFan> sorush20: yes, I'm messing with you. Every packet your computer sends out has to have your IP attached to it so it knows how to get back. There's nothing "broken".
<lupine_85> if you don't give our your IP address, nobody can return packets to you
<deadsoul> How to open wma formatted files in Kubuntu?
<Zaire> now I just have to see how good the vmware vid card is for battle field 2 lol
<lupine_85> formatted as...?
<deadsoul> wma
<rawr> just use amarok
<lupine_85> Zaire: hopeless :)
<deadsoul> ok thanks
<rawr> i am playing wma formated iron maiden right now
<Zaire> well atleast for my nero need it should work
<deadsoul> But it is movie
<deadsoul> Will it work?
<OOD> move is wmv
<OOD> movie*
<lupine_85> deadsoul: no :). that's wmv. you'll need w32codecs and mplayer/kaffeine... assuming you have a 32-bit kernel
<Zaire> ummm theres a restricted format you have to get
<rawr> oh yes.
<sorush20> LeeJunFan: I've just become paranoid about security..
<Zaire> !restricted
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<rawr> that thingy.
<lupine_85> if not, get a 32-bit chroot going, and optionally use mencoder to change the format
<h3sp4wn> sorush20: Use openbsd then
<deadsoul> Oh, sorry. Yeah it was wmv. Thanks for the help ...
* lupine_85 hax0rz sorush20
<Zaire> wget -c http://packages.freecontrib.org/ubuntu/plf/pool/dapper/non-free/w32codecs_20060611-1plf1_i386.deb
<rawr> if you have windows dual booted you can just convert the movie first
<Samuli^> has anyone else noticed that amarok playing last.fm doesn't sound as good as last.fm player?
<deadsoul> thanks a lot
<lupine_85> ooooh free pr0n :)
<Zaire> you need to do that line I sent in cli
<deadsoul> :D
<Dragnslcr> Are there any special settings (bit rate, etc.) that I need to set on a wav file to convert it to ogg?
<lupine_85> not really
<OOD> nope
<OOD> wav is lossless
<deadsoul> Thanks a lot Zaire, rawr and ubotu. It worked.
<Dragnslcr> I keep getting "One or more encoding parameters are not supported"
<lupine_85> 192kbps is generally a good tradeoff between size and quality
<Zaire> no probs :)
<lupine_85> do you have oggenc installed?
<lupine_85> !oggenc
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about oggenc - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<lupine_85> erm, 1 second
<sinpath> ok need a little help finding the right modle on the add printer wizerd
<isaac_> hello doesany of u knows a newbies manual to enable wifi, iam using a dell 1370 and ubuntu 6.06
<Zaire> hmmmm printer is a pain lol I haven't added mine in yet but it took me a min to figure it out the first time
<Dragnslcr> lupine_85- I do have libogg0 installed, if that's what you're looking for
<isaac_> hello doesany of u knows a newbies manual to enable wifi, iam using a dell 1370 and ubuntu 6.06
<lupine_85> !vorbis-tools
<ubotu> vorbis-tools: several Ogg Vorbis tools. In component main, is optional. Version 1.1.1-3 (dapper), package size 90 kB, installed size 724 kB
<sinpath> it has the manufacturer but not the modle
<lupine_85> Dragnslcr: install that
<lupine_85> sinpath: 1300 didn't work?
<OOD> libogg isn;t what you want
<sinpath> nope
<OOD> that's for compiling apps that require ogg support
<Dragnslcr> lupine_85- vorbis-tools is also installed
<LeeJunFan> I guess windows Vista is so huge it is no longer vulnerable to worms, instead it gets infected with graboids.
<Zvezdichko> lol
<OOD> graboids?
<LeeJunFan> Tremors - the movie.
<sinpath> oh hold on it seems my printer has an error >.<
<lupine_85> :)
<Dragnslcr> I just find it odd that KWave, Kaffeine, and notifications all seem to handle wav files differently
<rawr> Tremors was awesome
<lupine_85> it's basically raw data, so the programs have to make certain decisions about it
<rawr> and so was that refernce
<lupine_85> you can use oggenc directly... I'm just looking for the options you need
<keldon85> hiiii need serious help
<Dragnslcr> Yeah, but I would think they'd all pass it off to the same audio processing system
<rawr> visa when released fully will be full of ass-blasters
<MasterEvilAce> whats happening
<lupine_85> Dragnslcr: linux has so many different audio processing systems... ;)
<lupine_85> ok, you want "oggenc infile.wav -q 6 -o out.ogg"
<LeeJunFan> rawr: haha!
<keldon85> i'm trying to install sun-java, but now the installation has reached the point when it needs input for the 'i agree' statement
<isaac_> hello doesany of u knows a newbies manual to enable wifi, iam using a dell 1370 and ubuntu 6.06
<lupine_85> change -q as appropriate (6 is highest quality, 1 is lowest)
<MasterEvilAce> Rawr: how in the world did you manage to register that name
<lupine_85> !wifi
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Zaire> java is an easy one
<OOD> keldon86: you using adept to install it?
<keldon85> unfortunately when I go to "Show Details" it only displays half of the screen and appears to have locked up
<keldon85> OOD: yes
<OOD> you have to use apt-get in cli
<isaac_> ubotu: thnks
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about thnks - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<rawr> why the hell would anyone so much as abuse linux so much to make it look like windows.....
<OOD> it's a bug in adept, don't know if it's been fixed yet
<taylor> hey everybody, whats up?
<isaac_> ubotu: thanks
<ubotu> Thanks for the help!
<keldon85> OOD: Only problem is that it is half way through the installation already
<OOD> you'll have to cancel it, no other way around it
<Dragnslcr> lupine_85- that seems to have worked. Thanks
<keldon85> there is no option to cancel it; and if I xkill the app then I will have a corrupt installation
<keldon85> does the input still respond
<lupine_85> np :)
<OOD> you have to kill the app, that's what i meant
<LeeJunFan> rawr: that's a sore spot with me.... Every time I hear someone say, "Linux needs to do X like windows, so people can easily switch to it." I think - if you like windows so damn much - stick to it, and don't drag linux down with ya. I wouldn't be using it if it were just like windows. hehe
<Dragnslcr> Out of curiosity, what's the recommended hardware option for an Audigy 2 card? Alsa?
<keldon85> i know how to kill apps, but if i do then i end up with an incomplete and corrupt installation
<MasterEvilAce> i like Linux to ACT like windows, in the sense that Shading is stupid, and i don't see a reason why i need to MOVE and RESIZE maximized windows.. but i like linux to look like linux :)
<keldon85> this caused a few problems last time
<OOD> there's no other wayt
<OOD> you can't continue the installation in adept
<h3sp4wn> MasterEvilAce: Linux is just a kernel
<Zaire> so anyone know when edgy is gonna have a DVD iso?
<ryan_> i have a dvd with music stored on mp3 format as a back up. how do i mount the disk so i can copy over the files
<Dragnslcr> MasterEvilAce- actually that reminds me of another question I wanted to ask. Is there any trick to getting KDE to remember window positions?
<MasterEvilAce> h3sp4wn: and i want it to look like a kernel too!
<h3sp4wn> MasterEvilAce: How does a kernel look ?
<MasterEvilAce> h3sp4wn: Before it's popped it's a small seed
<LeeJunFan> Dragnslcr: yeah, right click on the titlebar.
<Zaire> lol
<LeeJunFan> Dragnslcr: there's all kinds of settings you can set, sticky, size, decoration, etc...
<Zaire> good one lol
<MasterEvilAce> h3sp4wn: I meant KDE anyways :( don't go crazy
<MasterEvilAce> Dragnslcr: KDE seems to remember my positions.. hmm.
<h3sp4wn> MasterEvilAce: I am crazy cannot help it
<keldon85> ok, where is the .lock file for Adept, or do i not need to delete it?
<keldon85> because it is saying that another adept program is running
<OOD> no need to delete it
<OOD> just kill adept and apt-get
<keldon85> and adept cannot make any edits
<Dragnslcr> LeeJunFan- Special Application Settings?
<MasterEvilAce> Dragnslcr: Hey, try to right click title bar and go to Advanced - >Special Window Settings .. and you can check "position" and "size" i think..
<MasterEvilAce> Oh, yeah Leejun said it first
<Dragnslcr> Yeah, found that. Is that global, or will I have to set it for each app?
<MasterEvilAce> app-specific
<LeeJunFan> Dragnslcr: I think that's it. I actually can't tell ya exactly right now - I'm running xgl - not kde's window decorator.
<sinpath> ok thanks it did work was just i didnt have the printer ink in
<Dragnslcr> Yeah, XGL is on my list of stuff to try
<MasterEvilAce> I'm giong to wait until XGL becomes an auto-installing package.. I tried it once. way too much trouble
<Dragnslcr> I installed the xserver-xgl package, I just have to figure out how to use it
<lupine_85> keldon85: the error message tells you
<LeeJunFan> Dragnslcr: I used that to make sure things like kopete opened sticky, and gkrellm, etc... That's one thing I don't like about XGL is that kde's window manager doesn't work with it - and I don't get access to those properties.
<lupine_85>  /var/cache/dpkg/lock IIRC
<OOD> Dragnslcr: there's much more to it then just downloading the package
<sinpath> ok dose this mean i have to install the scaner & coper part sepritly then?
<jacob_> There are a few things i am most thankfull for.
<Dragnslcr> OOD- yeah, figured there would be. I think XGL may be a weekend project at some point
<keldon85> ok it's fine now thanks
<jacob_> 1. Is kubuntu, and B. Surge Protecters
<OOD> Dragnslcr: this package will autoinstall it for you :) http://www.compiz.net/topic-689-xgl-kubuntu-automatic-xgl-installation
<keldon85> last time it can't remember what i did to fix anything ... and then after that adept was installing jre fine
<jacob_> if not for  surge protecters my computer would be so fryed
<jacob_> from it getin unpluged every 2 mins.
<OOD> just add these repos to your sources.list: http://www.compiz.net/topic-74-repository-for-date-xgl-dapper-packages and http://www.compiz.net/topic-2-quinn-ubuntu-packages
<larson9999> jacob_: how do you sing the alphabet song? 1, b, 2, c, ...?
<jacob_> hapens when you are using a 50 ft garden extention cord to get power.
<jacob_> larson : using  single tense a,b,c,d is conformity.
<OOD> keldon86: no problem :)
<jacob_> thanks for remininding me., though
<rawr__> forgot to change it.
<jj_> does anyone in here use 2 screens?
<rawr__> I wish.
<grothesk> jj_: I do.
<jj_> xinerama is killing me
<jj_> i cant get it to work with ATI drivers
* grothesk ist using TwinView  on nvidia. 
<OOD> yeah ati is a pain to get working properly
<lupine_85>  sinpath: solution! http://hpoj.sourceforge.net/suplist.shtml
<lupine_85> suggests that you use DJ3320 as your driver
<lupine_85> (e.g. select DeskJet 3320 as the model)
<sinpath> ok thanks man
<lupine_85> the scanner should "just work"
<Captain_Redbeard> Hmmm quick question... where is the splashscreen during boot-up set? what is it that controls it?
<deadsoul> How the learn the ip of the host of a site from terminaL?
<deadsoul> how to*
<OOD> ping www.hostsite.com i think
<deadsoul> let me try
<lupine_85> just ping it
<lupine_85> or you can dig it
<metalero9> kike
<deadsoul> Ok it worked
<metalero9>  estas
<deadsoul> thanks
<OOD> :)
<lupine_85> now you can get those hax0r tools out again ;)
<deadsoul> Does Yakuake have kubuntu package?
<deadsoul> Ahha
<deadsoul> just try to learn basic command that can be used in terminal :)
<grothesk> deadsoul: It does.
<grothesk> <--- yakuake addict
<deadsoul> grothesk how to download and install it by using terminal?
<deadsoul> wget -????
<grothesk> apt-get install yakuake ???
<deadsoul> ohi ok thanks a lot
<OOD> that's if it's in the repository
<grothesk> It's in universe.
<Dragnslcr> This look right for the repos list, OOD?  deb http://www.compiz.net/topic-2-quinn-ubuntu-packages dapper main restricted
<lupine_85> that looks wrong
<rawrness> yakuake owns
<OOD> use this: http://www.beerorkid.com/compiz/
<Dragnslcr> Yeah, I'm not sure what the rest of the options should be
<rawrness> just just add and remove programs
<lupine_85> or this: http://compiz-mirror.lupine.me.uk/ ;)
<rawrness> thus where i got mine.
<larson9999> walmart selling cheap drugs?  trying to lure me back, i see.
<lupine_85> you want "dapper main" then extra repos depending on any special requirements
<deadsoul> OOD is right i think. I get such an error "E: Couldn't find package yakuake"
<larson9999> oops! wrong channel
<lupine_85> aiglx? main-amd64?
<lupine_85> s/repos/sections
<momuth> alguem fala portugues ???
<lupine_85> !pt
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br  ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigada.
<OOD> deadsoul: you have universe repos open?
<momuth> blz
<deadsoul> How to do that I am new to Linux
<OOD> you can do it through adept, or you can edit the repo list yourself
<deadsoul> Oh I have upgraded it yesterday by installing new packages.
<deadsoul> I have upgraded it
<OOD> im in windows now, but i'm pretty sure the list is in /etc/apt/sources.lst
<sab> bonsoir
<deadsoul> Ok let me check
<OOD> just do this in terminal: kdesu kate /etc/apt/sources.lst
<OOD> this will start the kate editor in root so you can edit the file
<Hawkwind> kdesu kwrite /etc/apt/sources.list  actually
<Admiral_Chicago> deadsoul, /etc/apt/sources.list
<OOD> kate, or kwrite doesn't matter :)
<Hawkwind> Replace kwrite with whatever
<Admiral_Chicago> kate is better....
<Hawkwind> OOD: You had the file wrong
<sab> not skeak french ?
<Hawkwind> Admiral_Chicago: Personal opinion only
<jj_> whats the command to restart X?
<gnomefreak> kedit
<Hawkwind> jj_: ctrl-alt-backspace
<gnomefreak> :)
<Admiral_Chicago> alt ctrl backspace
<jj_> thanks
<Admiral_Chicago> ah i'm so slow
<deadsoul> List is empty
<Admiral_Chicago> /etc/apt/sources.list
<OOD> it can't be
<Admiral_Chicago> tahts not possible
<Hawkwind> deadsoul: /etc/apt/sources.list that's why
<OOD> it means you didnt type it in correctly
<Hawkwind> OOD: You told him the wrong file that's why
<OOD> yeah
<deadsoul> Let me check again
<OOD> my bad
<Admiral_Chicago> OOD, you forgot the .list
<Hawkwind> deadsoul: Read what Admiral_Chicago and I stated
<OOD> yeah i said lst instead of list
<troy> evening folks - does anyone know the anything about the status of using 32bit packages on edgy? (as in, is it transparent? can I install opera 32bit from apt?)
<troy> on amd64, that is
<Hawkwind> troy: You probably can, however, #Ubuntu+1 is the edgy channel really
<troy> Hawkwind: that's what I needed to know :)
<deadsoul> deb http://tr.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ dapper main restricted
<deadsoul> deb-src http://tr.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ dapper main restricted
<OOD> have there been any changes in regard to better amd64 support?
<OOD> in edgy?
<lupine_85> OOD: everything is pretty much the samwe as it was in dapper
<Admiral_Chicago> lupine_85, not true
<lupine_85> ...since the 32bit/4bit distinction is only really relavent for closed-source programs
<deadsoul> As you can see it is restricted.....
<Admiral_Chicago> upstart is not pretty much the same as dapper
<Hawkwind> OOD: Very doubtful that much will change for another year or so.  64Bit is just too new still
<Admiral_Chicago> ah yea
<lupine_85> erm, 64, not 4 ;)
<Hawkwind> Admiral_Chicago: upstart isn't just for 64Bit though :)
<Admiral_Chicago> i know, but its awesome and new to edgy
<deadsoul> So what to change in sources.list?
<grothesk> Will upstart be activated in edgy?
<OOD> but its mpt specific to 64 bit
<lupine_85> however, the question was... "[00:00]  <OOD> have there been any changes in regard to better amd64 support?"
<Hawkwind> deadsoul: What are you trying to do ?
<Hawkwind> grothesk: It already is
<lupine_85> grothesk: yes
* lupine_85 has it
<grothesk> .k
<lupine_85> ah, that reminds me...
<deadsoul> Hawkwind I try to install yakuake
<OOD> which is in universe
<deadsoul> I dont have any idea why i am in sources.list but they want me to open it :D
<Hawkwind> deadsoul: You need to enable all of your repos
<Hawkwind> !repos > deadsoul
<OOD> ;) you're there for a reason
<Hawkwind> deadsoul: Read what the bot just pm'd you
<jman8888> http://wiki.kde.org/tiki-index.php?page=KDE4+Windows+Port
<jman8888> The evil.
<deadsoul> Ok thanks a lot guys...
<lupine_85> oh. my. gods.
<lupine_85> no
<OOD> jman8888: what's so evil about it?
<Dragnslcr> Has anyone had any luck getting a bluetooth mouse to work? (Logitech MX1000)
<jman8888> Porting KDE to windows XP
<OOD> plasma (the whole desktop environment) isn't getting ported to XP
<Hawkwind> Dragnslcr: I use the MX1000 laser mouse
<Hawkwind> Dragnslcr: I merely plugged it in and it worked
<Dragnslcr> Hawkwind- that must be nice
<Hawkwind> jman8888: That's super old news actually :P
<jj_> is your USB controller installed correctly?
<Hawkwind> Dragnslcr: It's just a USB mouse is all it is
<jman8888> Hawkwind, Digg is good for that stuff.
<Dragnslcr> Unless having a second USB mouse plugged in would make the system not bother looking for it
<jman8888> Hawkwind, But im still mad.
<jj_> why do you have 2?
<OOD> you won't be able to run the KDE desktop on windows
<OOD> that part isn't getting ported
<jman8888> So what is ported.
<lupine_85> artsd? ;)
<OOD> QT4
<jman8888> QT4?
<ConsoleFx> how i can use cross cable for transferring date between 2 computers (kubuntu <->windows)
<OOD> yes the QT library
<lupine_85> oh, so it just lets you recompile Qt source into a windows binary?
<Dragnslcr> When I move the mouse, the bluetooth icon activates for a second, but the pointer doesn't actually move.
<lupine_85> ConsoleFx: Plug it in. plug it in. configure the ip addresses (static is best)
<jman8888> So that means Windows users will have kde programs...
<lupine_85> "might"
<OOD> some programs yes
<OOD> like konqueror
<lupine_85> assuming anyone bothers to build it for them ;)
<ConsoleFx> lupine_85:  how ??
<ConsoleFx> plz tell
<Dragnslcr> There any way to get the system to scan for the bluetooth mouse without logging out/restarting?
<swatgoss> speaking about KDE4 ?
<lupine_85> use the Networking applet in system settings?
<tony_> hello everyone..
<ConsoleFx> use the Networking applet in system settings.. then??
<tony_> How can i change default programs in kubuntu ????
<OOD> the KDE desktop environment is too dependent on X that;s why it isn't being ported to Windows
<Hawkwind> KDE has already been ported to Windows actually
<OOD> yeah a very old version i think
<jman8888> Hawkwind, ...
<Hawkwind> OOD: Ummm, 3.5.2 isn't that old
<lupine_85> ConsoleFx: ah, you want to transfer files?
<OOD> 3.5 was ported?
<swatgoss> i got a .bin, a JDK on a CD from a book to learn Java
<OOD> can i get a link>
<swatgoss> how to install it on my Kubuntu ? :/
<ConsoleFx> lupine_85:  ya
<OOD> im on XP now :D
<Hawkwind> OOD: I do believe so.  They have no reason to port an older version
<Hawkwind> swatgoss: KDE4 isn't out yet
<lupine_85> install openssh-server on the kubuntu machine. Google for, and download, psftp.exe on the windows machine.
<swatgoss> Hawkwindi know
<tolkan_> OOD: do you have a website with instructions on porting KDE to windows?
<OOD> i dont, im asking for it :D
<Hawkwind> tolkan_: It's already been ported
<lupine_85> the alternative is samba, and I wouldn't wish that on my worst enemy
<ConsoleFx> okie
<Hawkwind> tolkan_: You can just install it
<ConsoleFx> thnx
<tolkan_> Hawkwind: do you have a link
<Hawkwind> tolkan_: Nope.  I don't touch Windows anything, sorry
<OOD> lol
<Hawkwind> tolkan: Google knows all though :)
<OOD> i googled around, but could only find a cygwin port of v1.12 or something
<mhoye> Few quick questions: 1) I seem to be running 2.6.17, but I can't find a source package for it.
<rawrness> google is your best friend
<lupine_85> !info linux-source-2.6.17 edgy
<tolkan> Hawkwind: haha, well do ou know anything about Python implementation in ubuntu? i'm haveing trouble it recognizing the gtk2 bindings
<ubotu> linux-source-2.6.17: Linux kernel source for version 2.6.17 with Ubuntu patches. In component main, is optional. Version 2.6.17-8.22 (edgy), package size 44988 kB, installed size 45120 kB
<BluDog_Anchorite> google stole my girlfriend, and ate my leftover pizza
<OOD> this is all i found: http://kde-cygwin.sourceforge.net/
<Hawkwind> mhoye: You running Edgy ?
<mhoye> Ok is that in edgy only?
<OOD> that;s KDE 1.45
<lupine_85> google stole my pizza, and ate my girlfriend :'(
<OOD> and 3.1.4
<saxton> is there an easy way to reenable the CUPS web interface?
<swatgoss> anybody know the installation method for a .bin "shell script"
<swatgoss> looking in docs
<Hawkwind> swatgoss: sh file.bin
<Hawkwind> swatgoss: Sometimes you have to chmod +x file.bin first
<swatgoss> do i have to copy the file to HDD before ?
<swatgoss> its on a CD
<Hawkwind> mhoye: Are you running Edgy ?
<BluDog_Anchorite> swatgoss: and if this is java you are talking about installing, why not get if from the repo's
<mhoye> Ok, about Edgy: I used to run Sid, so I just pointed apt at that and got the latest/greatest. Is that what "edgy" means in Ubuntu?
<swatgoss> BluDog_Anchorite ... could be an idea :p
<Hawkwind> mhoye: Edgy is still beta and breaks quite often.  #Ubuntu+1 is the Edgy channel.  However, we recommend you run the latest stable which is Dapper
<Hawkwind> !java > swatgoss
<lupine_85> mhoye: not really. edgy is, well, more edgy than sid :)
<Hawkwind> swatgoss: Read the info the bot pm'd you about java if that's what you are installing
<swatgoss> BluDog_Anchorite but i could learn to install something on linux without adpet or konsole so :p
<jpiccolo_> !gdm
<ubotu> gdm: GNOME Display Manager. In component main, is optional. Version 2.14.10-0ubuntu1 (dapper), package size 1681 kB, installed size 11588 kB
<OOD> Hawkwind: KDE runs in cygwin, but there isn't a native implementation for windows: http://kde-cygwin.sourceforge.net/kde3/screenshots.php
<Hawkwind> swatgoss: It's best to stick with .deb files and such if possible instead of compiling things
<swatgoss> ok will try this way 1st  :p
<rawrness> i am geting a werid error of late
<deadsoul> Oh yes, I installed Yakuake. Thanks a lot for your helps....
<Hawkwind> OOD: Like I said, I haven't touched Windows in 4+ years and don't plan on it  either in the next 150 years atleast :P
<swatgoss> JDK 1-5-0-03 i586.bin
<tony_> How can i change deafaul programs ??? i want to change different browser , movie player .
<rawrness> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<lupine_85> tony_: system settings
<mhoye> Ok, if dapper's the way to go, are the Suspend2 patches integrated into Ubuntu's kernel tree?
<OOD> Hawkwind: 4 years, not bad :D
<tony_> lupine, thanks , i been there , but i have no idea which of those programs would do the job
<lupine_85> then stick with the defaults? :)
<Dragnslcr> What's the correct way to get programs to load on logon?
<Hawkwind> Dragnslcr: ~/.kde/Autostart
<Dragnslcr> Just drop in symlinks?
<rawrness> i was also wondering about hat.
<dom> is there a handy shortcut in kate to insert the current date and/or time?
<swatgoss> look on system clock, and type what you see ?
<mhoye> Or: is there a "ubuntu-patch" package that's got all the patches that are applied to a vanilla kernel.org kernel?
<tony_> how can i make VLC my deafult Media player ???? :)
<swatgoss> open with ?
<swatgoss> richt clic
<swatgoss> open with, list or something like that
<swatgoss> select VLC associate .....
<OOD> run kcontrol, and in one of the options there is a way to set default programs to certain file tupes
<xose> swatgoss: it doesn't work for me with VLC
<OOD> types*
<tony_> but using Firefox , and links on webpage, i don't have this option
<deadsoul> Is there any good p2p program that can be used in Kubuntu that you can advice except KTorrent (it does not download anything, so slow :) )
<OOD> frostwire (it's java)
<swatgoss> all java clients ?
<tony_> im using amule deadsoul
<BluDog_Anchorite> !frostwire > deadsoul
<OOD> or you can use wine to run windows p2p programs
<deadsoul> Ok thanks a lot again. I will try frostwire
<swatgoss> shareaza :p
<swatgoss> lol
<deadsoul> I will never use wine :)
<dom> deadsoul, I've never had problems with ktorrent but you can run azureus
<OOD> wine is amazing
<swatgoss> wine contain "win"
<swatgoss> can't work ...
<OOD> o.0
<BluDog_Anchorite> my favorite p2p is still "hey man, can i burn a copy of that ?"
<deadsoul> :)
<swatgoss> do Wine have blue screen option ?
<deadsoul> Hahahah
<deadsoul> :D
<OOD> nope
<swatgoss> bah
<OOD> only windows :)
<swatgoss> Wine suxxx ...
<OOD> and reactos
<swatgoss> it only do 50% of windows work !
<OOD> erm, what?
<swatgoss> Wine don't have blue screen, its only a half of windows !
<swatgoss> "windows's work" is better ?
<rawrness> now only  if ddin't have to use wine or windows
<swatgoss> do = achieve :p
<swatgoss> Wine only achieve 50% of windows's work
<swatgoss> it only run programs :p
<swatgoss> basicus trolla ergo sum ...
<rawrness> gag linux and java are evil.
<swatgoss> :'(
<swatgoss> just started Java ...
<rawrness> or rather installing java on linux
<swatgoss> will i have to stop to be a better linuser ?
<BluDog_Anchorite> anyone know where i might find a list of ncurses or CLI only games ?
<Hawkwind> packages.ubuntu.com
<swatgoss> on DSLinux :p
<swatgoss> you have 2 text RPG
<keldon85> hi, i am having weird and annoying problems installing my gfx card
<keldon85> I am following help:/kubuntu/desktopguide/hardware.html
<keldon85> i have an ati radeon 9250, mandrake and kubuntu identify it as 'ATI Radeon (fglrx)'
<keldon85> but when I go into system settings->hardware, the card appears as vesa
<Hawkwind> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<keldon85> ahh
<rawrness> sudo is acting up... giving me errors now.
<larson9999> BluDog_Anchorite: try the linux game tome
<swatgoss> i got an idea ... Java = sun, unix = sun, so unix can run uncompiled java :p
<rawrness> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/24299
<rawrness> o wait perhaps the 2ed error message is adept...
<swatgoss> KDE runs under Unix ? .................... i don't really need an answer
<OOD> rawrness: yeah you have to close adept before using apt-get in terminal
<rawrness> I am so noobish
<swatgoss> thats a good idea ...
<rawrness> i surpize my slef
<rawrness> but yet again if i didn't break everything
<rawrness> what else would i have to do
<DeadSouL> !keepass
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about keepass - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<swatgoss> avoid contact with normal people ?
<OOD> it's called KeePassX for Linux and OS X
<DeadSouL> oh thanks :)
<swatgoss> what is it ?
<DeadSouL> !KeePassX
<OOD> http://keepassx.sourceforge.net/en/
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about KeePassX - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<OOD> np :)
<DeadSouL> Password manager
<DeadSouL> with cool options
<swatgoss> KDEwallet or something else ?
<OOD> there's a deb file for download at that site
<|GaiJin|> ehm... have they removed the webmin from kbuntu??
<rawrness> i tend to avoid deb, and related like the plauge
<OOD> eh?
<DeadSouL> Well, as I said I am new to Linux. So I am not sure if it is like KDEwallet or not.
<DeadSouL> I was using KeePass in Win...
<swatgoss> ok, no pb :p
<greg> Hi ya. I'm trying to upgrade to dapper, I found a guide to do so and it says to use aptitude to install kubuntu-desktop. when I issue that command it bitches about unmet dependencies and broken packages. Any idea why?
<OOD> rawrness: you compile everything from source?
<fa> 7
<DeadSouL> So I have a database file. I have to read it in Kubuntu too :).
<Makro2a1> F7
<rawrness> nope i tend to avoid things if i can't get it with adept
<rawrness> otherwise adept is my best friend
<swatgoss> you adopted adept ?
<swatgoss> --------> [_] 
<greg> yeah adept rules. beat rpm hekk
<greg> hell that is
<OOD> adept is really buggy
<OOD> freezes a lot on me
<OOD> but i use it anyway since i like it way more than synaptic :)
<swatgoss> when it runs :p
<greg> really? not me
<greg> so anyone have these problems upgrading to dapper?
<swatgoss> sometimes i enter my pass
<swatgoss> and ... nothing
<greg> swatgoss i wonder why I never have that problem. Hardware?
<swatgoss> my hard ?
<greg> yeah
<greg> i wonder if it uses like all the memory
<greg> or cpu
<swatgoss> hummm Fujitsu-Siemens Amilo D7850, Prescott Mobile 3.06GHz HT, 1024MB DDR333, 60GB 5400rpm, Radeon Mobility 9200 64MB
<swatgoss> full CPU and full RAM :p
<DeadSouL> When I click on KeePassX .deb package it says that "Sorry, application is not in (PATH) folder. Please install it or bla bla...". How can I install it?
<swatgoss> don't think so ...
<rawrness> i once got that error before
<greg> yeah, beats my little box all to hell
<rawrness> i don't rember what i did.
<swatgoss> i prefer my desk PC ...
<greg> does it get fm?
<OOD> right click on it and select package install
<swatgoss> radio receiver ?
<DeadSouL> ok
<swatgoss> or frequency modulation ?
<DeadSouL> will try it
<greg> swatgoss...sorry i was just being a smartass
<swatgoss> lol
<swatgoss> i wanna turn the CPU/RAM to 100MHz freq ...
<swatgoss> bot didn't find any pinmod for P4
<greg> swatgoss: did you have any trouble upgrading to dapper?
<swatgoss> to dapper nope
<swatgoss> installing from CD :p
<swatgoss> crashed my old partition ...
<greg> might be the best way
<swatgoss> so reinstall needed
<swatgoss> my old 2.5GB partition was cracshin everytime i tried to install 2 686 kernels
<swatgoss> not enough space ...
<swatgoss> now with 4.5GB its ok :p
<DeadSouL> Hmm I installed KeePassX by the way ODD described but i could not see it in K menu after "kbuildsycoca"ing by the help of terminal. How can I add it to menu?
<rawrness> tat i got my flash runing.
<rawrness> so appy
<DeadSouL> :)
<rawrness> wow things dot real dead
<rawrness> got*
<greg> DeadSouL: if you know where it installed to you can add a launcher to the panel
<DeadSouL> I dont know where it is installed
<DeadSouL> Is there another way?
<greg> binary files are usually put in /usr/bin
<DeadSouL> Ok  i will check
<Dink> woot 2.6.18 kernel and 8.29.6 ati drivers
<rawrness> If not  you can always try locate: kee
<justinmt7> hi everyone
<rawrness> in konquer
<justinmt7> i just installed kunbuntu.  I can't get my wireless network card to work.  It's a linksys WPC54G card and i can't find linux drivers for it on the website.  Any suggestions?  The card has power and wireless assistant won't pick it up
<rawrness> yet again another networking problem.....
<rawrness> That may be a pain in the ass when i get my laptop.
<justinmt7> im brand new to linux btw
<en1gma> hey all
<en1gma> wuzzup
<greg> justinmt7: have you tried searching the forums for your card?
<en1gma> im using kubuntu live dvd....i have an NF4 mboard that has onboard nvraid (i know its fake raid) now i have 4 sata drives in a raid 0 and there are 2 partitions (1 for windows) and (future 1 for kubuntu) but what i want to know now is how do i mount that array
<justinmt7> greg--doing that now and can't find my problem being addressed
<en1gma> anyone?
<en1gma> m using kubuntu live dvd....i have an NF4 mboard that has onboard nvraid (i know its fake raid) now i have 4 sata drives in a raid 0 and there are 2 partitions (1 for windows) and (future 1 for kubuntu) but what i want to know now is how do i mount that array
<en1gma> crap sorry
<rawrness> I see
<rawrness> en1gma i suggest perhaps making a thrird partion for shared files such as media
<rawrness> mount that as home, the one you want to linux as /
<rawrness> and also make your self a swap
<rawrness> leave the windows partion alone.
<Josh_> anyone use any type of spyware/adware programs for kubuntu? or is that not necessary?
<Josh_> or is there one provided?
<phsx211> anyone use any tpe of spyware/adware programs for kubuntu or is that not necessary?
<lupine_85> phsx211: not really needed
<greg> rawrness did you upgrade breezy to dapper?
<lupine_85> but...
<lupine_85> !chkrootkit
<ubotu> chkrootkit: Checks for signs of rootkits on the local system. In component main, is optional. Version 0.46a-2 (dapper), package size 241 kB, installed size 688 kB
<lupine_85> much less unlikely :)
<rawrness> nope just formated drive XD
<rawrness> i probly said something out of context thoguh
<en1gma> rawness
<rawrness> yes
<en1gma> first i need to see if i can see the partions
<en1gma> how do i do that...all i see in /dev/mapper is "control" no partions
<en1gma> im not sure which version of kubuntu i using btw
<en1gma> i think its a month old
<rawrness> I am not even sure what dev/mapper is XD
<en1gma> how do i see if kubuntu sees mr raid0 array (WITH) the 2 partions
<Jucato_> en1gma: you can check which version of kubuntu you are using by typing this in Konsole: lsb_release -a
<elmore_> could somebody please tell me the best and most popular free software equivalents for secondlife?
<en1gma> Release:        6.06
<en1gma> Codename:       dapper
<en1gma> it has drive mapper already i believe
<en1gma> i might be using the 64bit kubuntu too i not sure
<rawrness> I don't know to much but in the install i used the userdefined partion option and set it up like the 5th setup
<rawrness> in this guide here http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/partitioning.html
<greg> en1gma: have you tried to mount /dev/mapper ?
<rawrness> so don't trust me i am noobish
<en1gma> ohh not yet
<en1gma> let me try...
<en1gma> 1sec
<en1gma> do i need to 'su root' if so whats the pass
<en1gma> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ mount /dev/mapper
<en1gma> mount: can't find /dev/mapper in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<en1gma> i was following this guide kinda "http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-2557.html"
<en1gma> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ ls /dev/mapper/
<en1gma> control
<DeadSouL> Can I divide the partition where kubuntu insalled into two without harming Kubuntu?
<en1gma> i believe it is supposed to show partitons there
<DeadSouL> installed*
<jj_> yes
<jj_> qtparted
<DeadSouL> Ok thanks a lot JJ_
<en1gma> greg where you go?
<greg> en1gma: try making a directory in /media, then mount -t ext3 /media/new directory
<jj_> just a tip, run it from a live disk, preferably knoppix
<DeadSouL> ok
<en1gma> ok gonna try 1 sec...what is pass for root with live dvd
<en1gma> i cant make
<en1gma> no permissions
<Jucato_> en1gma: no password (blank)
<bobbyyu> Does anyone know how to use Java under Kubuntu?
<en1gma> authent failure
<rawrness> java is evil......
<Jucato_> en1gma: you are on the Live DVD?
<Jucato_> !java
<ubotu> To install a java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the Multiverse repository
<Samuli^> bobbyyu, what do you mean by using it?
<bobbyyu> I have a "The local variable XXX is not read" error
<bobbyyu> I mean "The local variable XXX is never read" error
<en1gma> just made the pass trying commands now
<greg> sudo mount /dev/mapper -t ext3 /media/new directory
<bobbyyu> Can anyone help me?
<Jucato_> en1gma: we don't use su in Kubuntu, btw. root account is disabled. we use "sudo"
<en1gma> i just used su
<jj_> you can enable the root account and use su, you just better know what your doing..
<en1gma> [00:34]  <greg> en1gma: try making a directory in /media, then mount -t ext3 /media/new directory <<<<dont work
<en1gma> tells me about usage
<greg> sudo mount /dev/mapper -t ext3 /media/new directory
<en1gma> root@ubuntu://# mount /dev/mapper -t ext3 /media/test
<en1gma> mount: /dev/mapper is not a block device
<bobbyyu> Where can I find Java help?
<greg> en1gma: sorry man I gave it a shot.
<en1gma> thanks man
<greg> en1gma: the ony thing i can think of is to run dmseg and see if you can get a better /dev
<en1gma> want me to paste output to pastebin.ca
<greg> don't know what that is or how to access it
<en1gma> http://pastebin.ca/179190
<en1gma> i dont know anything
<en1gma> and im brand new to kubuntu
<en1gma> i used to run slack
<en1gma> so im not real real nooBish
<hv> hi
<en1gma> hi
<shawn_> hi I'm trying to upgrade to edgy... and well thereis alot of unmet dependencies it's complaining about, reccomendations?
<snax> make sure you switched all your repository lines over to edgy
<snax> and do sudo aptitude dist-upgrade
<Jucato_> and be prepared for daily updates and some random broken from time to time
<shawn_> snax and then what?
<snax> say yes
<Samuli^> sudo sed -e 's/dapper/edgy/g' -i /etc/apt/sources.list && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Samuli^> but as you know that WILL break your system, probably.
<Dink> shawn_, just compile your own kernel and wait till edgy becomes stable ;)
<shawn_> wants to remove all python stuff but it also wants to remove sysvinit... concern
<snax> ah, that's fine
<shawn_> how's that fine
<snax> there is a new startup package called upstart in edgy
<Jucato> shawn_: you are doing dist-upgrade right?
<shawn_> yes
<snax> that replaces the usual sysvinit stuff
<snax> it's backwards compatible though
<Jucato> shawn_: edgy will really replace a lot of stuff
<Jucato> dist-upgrade removes stuff when necessary
<shawn_> I've upadated to dapper a while back and ran that for a while in unstable
<snax> so, amarok didn't like writing the tags for flac files, so I enabled the backports repository and upgraded it, and now it won't play flac at all :(
<Samuli^> unreleased dapper is not unreleased edgy though.
<shawn_> is the update sever being really slow for everyone else (for edgy)?
<Samuli^> dapper was sort of minor updates compared to edgy which is supposed to be the 'testing' platform for all new and great.
<shawn_> yes I know
<Admiral_Chicago> Samuli^, dapper was a major update
<Jucato> compared to Edgy? maybe not that much
<Admiral_Chicago> snax, yea thats why you are super careful with backports
* troy wonders what KDE edgy+1 will get :)
<Admiral_Chicago> troy, what do you mean "will get'
<Jucato> troy: we'll know in a few weeks, I guess
<Admiral_Chicago> ah i see
<Jucato> er make that months. lol... :)
<Admiral_Chicago> the only gripe i have (non Edgy) is that XGL is so bulky
<Admiral_Chicago> taking up all the processor
<Samuli^> not for me.
<Samuli^> 30% if I'm spinning the cube as fast as I can. System-monitor posts ~0,2% load averages
<troy> haven't tried edgy yet - downloading knot3 now... I need to see how the amd64+32bit packages support is :)
<en1gma> how do i start konq as root
<troy> en1gma: kdesu konqueror
<en1gma> root@ubuntu://# kdesu konqueror
<en1gma> Xlib: connection to ":0.0" refused by server
<nimnrod> i still don't have a clue how to install themes here... i donwload the files from http://www.kde-look.org but i have no idea how to make them work
<Admiral_Chicago> Samuli^, mine can go up to 100
<troy> en1gma: weird - doesn't do that here...
<en1gma> im on live dvd
<gekko`> troy: because he's logged in as root :-P
<shawn_> do it in the run box
<Samuli^> Admiral_Chicago, what processor do you have?
<Admiral_Chicago> en1gma, do that in "run command"
<shawn_> en1gma
<Admiral_Chicago> A P4 3.0 Ghz Northwood with HT
<snax> if I disable the backport repos, is there an easy way to force downgrade all packages that came from it?
<Admiral_Chicago> snax, not sure
<en1gma> i cant run anythign
<en1gma> it wont open
<shawn_> hmm
<troy> en1gma: what does 'echo $DISPLAY' say?
<en1gma> i just closed it 1 sec
<grout> how can i find out if i have x.org or xfree86?
<snax> are you running ubuntu?
<en1gma> opened new term and it working i think
<shawn_> you probally have xorg
<snax> then xorg
<Admiral_Chicago> grout, /etc/X11
<grout> theres just a script in that dir
<grout> what does that mean?
<Admiral_Chicago> grout, hold on
<troy> grout: xdpyinfo | grep version
<nimnrod> i still don't have a clue how to install themes here... i donwload the files from http://www.kde-look.org but i have no idea how to make them work
<bobbyyu> I have a problem with Java with Kubuntu: It says "The local variable XXX is not read"
<bobbyyu> when I try to compile something
<Dink> probably dont have jave jdk in your path
<troy> nimnrod: you're downloading tarballs (tar.gz, tgz, etc.) files from that site, right? You have to select those tarballs from the theme manager
<Dink> java*
<bobbyyu> How do I set it in Kubuntu?
<nimnrod> i dont even know if i have a theme manager
<Dink> edit your .profile and set it
<bobbyyu> Where's that?
<Admiral_Chicago> grout, that folder has several icons
<nimnrod> :-s
<troy> nimnrod: type 'ALT-F2', type 'kcontrol', select appearance and Themes, then Theme Manager
<en1gma> mount -t <fs type> what i put for ntfs
<Dink> /etc/profile
<en1gma> and for linux too cause i have 2 partions
<troy> nimnrod: then click Install New Theme, and select the file you downloaded
<snax> bobbyyu: it sounds like it is compiling ok but warning about an unused local variable in the actual Java code
<nimnrod> troy: thank you!
<troy> nimnrod: theme manager is hidden by kubuntu's control panel (which is different than kcontrol, the standard kde control panel)
<bobbyyu> No, all my variables are declared correctly
<bobbyyu> I even tried it on my old programs
<bobbyyu> They were compiling well before
<snax> maybe turn off warnings, then?
<snax> if it's warning about it there is really a problem in your code
<snax> otherwise you've found a bug in the compiler
<bobbyyu> How do I turn off the warning?
<snax> probably javac -h will tell you
<snax> so, how do you get KDE 3.5.4 in dapper as the topic suggests can be done
<Dink> you probably have it already
<Dink> help about kde :p
<snax> 3.5.2 here
<Jucato> Dink: not unless he upgraded manually
<Dink> hmm i dont recall doing it manually might be my repository
<Samuli^> snax, may I suggest google: kde 3.5.4 ubuntu
<Jucato> snax: http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-354.php
<Jucato> a word of caution, though. there are known bugs in KDE 3.5.4 on Dapper
<Samuli^> Dink, well all you need to do manually is to update your sources.list.
<shawn_> still getting
<shawn_>  koffice-libs: Depends: koffice-data (< 1:1.5.1) but 1:1.5.2-0ubuntu2 is installed
<shawn_>   krita: Depends: koffice-libs (>= 1:1.5.2) but 1:1.5.0-0ubuntu9 is installed
<shawn_>   libggi2: Depends: libgii1 (>= 1:1.0.1) but it is not installed
<shawn_>   python2.4-twisted-core: Depends: python2.4-twisted-bin
<shawn_> any ideas
<Jucato> shawn_: you are using dist-upgrade right?
<shawn_> I am
<Samuli^> Jucato, and there is no known bugs on kde 3.5.2? :)
<Jucato> Samuli^: there are of course. but comparing the 2, there are more annoying bugs in 3.5.4
<snax> why on earth is it trying to pull in XMMS
<troy> shawn_: I had to remove and reinstall koffice to get past a similar error
<Jucato> snax: something about Kopete depending on XMMS.
<shawn_> I'm trying to get uninstall it
<troy> Samuli^: it's better tested on dapper anyway :)
<troy> Samuli^: 3.5.2, I mean, is better tested
<shawn_> apt-get remove koffice is there anything else I can do to remove it?
<Jucato> 3.5.2 was built for Dapper, 3.5.4 was built for Edgy. the 3.5.4 for Dapper is just a backport
<troy> shawn_: you might have to nuke some reverse dependancies as well, but apt will tell you what they are :)
<troy> just make a note so you can reinstall it later :)
<shawn_> ?
* troy likes koffice
<shawn_> apt has not told me to get rid of repos
<Samuli^> Jucato, 3.5.4 wasn't built for edgy. Doesn't it state that the repos stated on KDE-site are for _dapper_ ?
<Jucato> Samuli^: 3.5.4 was built for Edgy because Edgy has it by default. why would they post repos for Edgy if it's already installed on Edgy?
<troy> Jucato: it's not a backport
<troy> Jucato: new kde releases are usually built for the current release also, independantly of what's happening in ubuntu+1
<Jucato> ok, let me rephrase that: "backport"
<Samuli^> jucato, I'm sure they've made another build for edgy, but those repositories that are for dapper are build for dapper.
<Samuli^> Jucato, otherwise A LOT of dependencies would be broken.
<troy> they're the same packages that would exist if edgy never existed :)
* Jucato *shrugs*
<shawn_> so no ideas how to fix my problem?
<Samuli^> let me rephrase that *shrug* = *nod* ? :)
<snax> what are the major user-visible advantages that edgy has over dapper (at least as far as kubuntu goes)
<flaccid_> edgy is new one?
<snax> yeah
<lupine_85> generally snappier IMO :)
<Samuli^> edgy is supposed to have compiz and xgl, right?
<en1gma> kubuntu/ubuntu does not support software raid upon fresh install (i dont believe)
<snax> no
<lupine_85> sory of
<lupine_85> sort*
<lupine_85> they're in the repos
<en1gma> the live cd/dvd does not come with dmraid which is needed
<Samuli^> they are in the dapper-repos too.
<en1gma> and the live dvd dont have a compiler
* lupine_85 uses quinn's mirrors anyway
<Jucato> en1gma: it should
<lupine_85> bdsm pwns :D (well, it will be bdsm soon....)
<en1gma> i tried to compile it wouldnt
<Jucato> it's included, but not installed
<Jucato> install "build-essential"
<en1gma> the compiler od dmraid
<lupine_85> en1gma: just install dmraid
<lupine_85> !dmraid
<ubotu> dmraid: Device-Mapper Software RAID support tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.9+1.0.0.rc9-2ubuntu1 (dapper), package size 117 kB, installed size 460 kB
<en1gma> where is it
<lupine_85> ah, in universe
<lupine_85> download the .deb and install from there?
<shawn_> k how to I gey koffice off if apt-get remove won't work?
<shawn_> *get
<lupine_85> http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu
<Jucato> en1gma: build-essential is in main, if that was what you were asking
<en1gma> ive never used kubunutu
<en1gma> well i was wanting that cause i thought i had to build dmraid
<en1gma> if i can just install dmraid that would be nice
<lupine_85> it might work
<lupine_85> TBH I think you'd be better off with the alt install CD
<lupine_85> since it supports RAID/LVM out of the box, IIRC
<en1gma> i have know idea where to start
<lupine_85> !alternate
<ubotu> The Alternate CD (available as of Dapper) is the classical text-installation CD, with no live session. Use this if you wish to upgrade via CD, or for an expert install.
<en1gma> i have the dvd
<lupine_85> it's not on the DVD
<en1gma> omfg
<en1gma> can i just dload the package and install it
<Samuli^> en1gma, sure.
<en1gma> i dont want whole cd just for 100KB apps
<en1gma> what tool do i use
<Samuli^> do you have working X?
<en1gma> yea i in x now
<shawn_> damn
<rawrness> wow the room became dead again
<flaccid_> whats this knot business?
<lupine_85> en1gma: you don't understand. The live CD installer doesn't support raid install
<lupine_85> it's not pretty if you try to hack it yourself
<Jucato> I thought he was using the Live DVD?
<Jucato> oh well...
<Samuli^> en1gma, sudo kwrite /etc/apt/sources.list and uncomment the universe repository.
<lupine_85> live cd==live dvd, surely?
<Jucato> probably the installer is the same? I wouldn't know...
<Samuli^> en1gma, then do sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install dmraid
* Samuli^ is listening to the drum-solo of his live.
<Samuli^> thank you last.fm
<soulrider> hi everyone
<DFM> hello
<Dink> 2.6.18 and ati 8.29.6 woot :)
<shawn_> got the install going again
<shawn_> woo
<troy> does anyone know where cups keeps its installed ppds?
<ubuntu> hey guys, i did an upgrade w/ adept...something screwed up. when i rebooted grub couldn't find the boot file system (it was looking for hd1,6 instead of hd0,6). i booted w/ the live cd and changed it to hd1,6 like it should have been. now it gets past grub to the kubuntu boot message "waiting for root filesystem" (i.e. after mounting)...what's the problem now?
<ubuntu> ^^^to hd0,6 like it should have been
<Dink> you can hit esc or something go back to previous kernel and try again ?
<ubuntu> yeah, i tried kernel 26 (instead of 27) ...no dice either
<larson9999> ubuntu: i don't know if this will help but my system hangs there sometimes.  the only way i've found to get past it is to unplug the power cord and plug it back in.
<ubuntu> weird. worth a try next time i boot
<Dink> what type of hdd do you have ?
<Dink> ide,sata
<ubuntu> hda is sata, hdb and hdc are ide
<ubuntu> the boot partition is hda7
<ubuntu> it did work :D
<larson9999> Ubugtu: yeah, it's probably something with my power management thing i could fix if i knew what to look for.  but since unplugging it works when it hangs there, i'm not looking hard for the fix.
<Dink> ohh wait you did and upgrade ... hmm there is a known issue when you compile your own that it does not recognize sata and/or secondary hdd
<Zaire> can anyone tell me where the linux kernel header is located?
<larson9999> Ubugtu: that was for ubuntu
<crimsun> Zaire: after you install the linux-headers-$(uname -r) package, it's in /lib/modules/$(uname -r)/build
<ubuntu> larson9999 got it, tnx
<larson9999> ubuntu: were you talking to me when you said it worked?
<Zaire> k thanks :)
<ubuntu> dink: i didn't compile my own in this case
<Dink> yea i just noticed it
<Dink> it probably is not discovering your sata drive
<ubuntu> larson9999: nope, that was to dink -- i will start adding names :)
<ubuntu> dink: doesn't the fact that grub makes it mean that it found the sata tho?
<flaccid_> what is the minimise all windows action called in keyboard shortcuts?
<ubuntu> dink: i mean if it wasn't finding it it would get stuck at the grub stage, and not get the bootsplash up, right?
<flaccid_> hmmm i can never find it
<ubuntu> dink: agh, i got it
<flaccid_> ah toggle showing desktop
<Jucato> flaccid_: Ctrl+Alt+D
<ubuntu> dink: the menu.lst has a wrong command...
<ubuntu> root=/dev/hdd7 instead of root=/dev/hda7
<Dink> ahh
<ubuntu> seems like it should work when i reboot...tnx
<Dink> sorry was responding to an email
<ubuntu> np, later
<Dink> that would do it
<soulrider> !info mdadm
<ubotu> mdadm: tool to administer Linux md device arrays (software RAID). In component main, is standard. Version 1.12.0-1ubuntu5 (dapper), package size 103 kB, installed size 348 kB
<troy> okay - when I'm using cups on localhost:631, it's asking for an admin password -- what exactly is it wanting? my username and password again does not work, and root has no password...
<lupine_85> troy: cupsys:cupsys ?
<flaccid_> yeah what is the default cups admin login ?
<nimnrod> quanta editor did something rare to my system... i unisntalled the program but when i click a link wont open konqueror but quanta
<nimnrod> it says: KDEInit could not launch quanta
<nimnrod> :-/
<warpzone> hey, with the lat Xorg update, has anybody else gotten a raging Xorg memory leak?
<warpzone> *last
<Admiral_Chicago> warpzone, how long ago?
<warpzone> I"m not sure, maybe four of five days ago. Wasn't Xorg update recently?
<Admiral_Chicago> i have no idea, check out the change log
<warpzone> sure, how would I do that?
<shawn_> blah updating the fonts.... is there an eazy way to remove all non eglish fonts from my system
<Admiral_Chicago> visit the website, i'll probably be on there
<Admiral_Chicago> shawn_, no idea
<warpzone> alrighty, thanks admiral, will check
<nimnrod> quanta editor did something rare to my system... i unisntalled the program but when i click a link wont open konqueror but quanta
<warpzone> nimnrod: isn't what broswer opens determined by the program the link appears in?
<nimnrod> the problem is that wont open the browser it will try to open quanta
<nimnrod> and its a web link
<nimnrod> im thinking that i need to restore the files association
<warpzone> nimnrod: oh, I get it. I wouldn't have a clue how to do that./
<Jucato> nimnrod: try checking your File Associations for html or xhtml+xml
<jmichaelx> has there been a fix for the bad flash-plugin update from last night?
<warpzone> jmichaelx: bad flash-plugin update, what does it do?
<jmichaelx> warpzone: it just does nothing.... it downloads but cannot get configured
<nimnrod> Jucato: yep.. that was it.. i did try that before but i didnt realize that i was as root and the change did not affect my normal user account
<Jucato> nimnrod: ok. it's strange that installing Quanta change the File Associations. It didn't happen to me...
<nimnrod> it might be something i did i just don't remember what or when... hehehe
<Jucato> :P
<rawrness> anyone know ay good   p2ps for kubuntu?
<Healot> what p2p protocol?
<rawrness> such as like winmx was before it got shutdown.
<abattoir> !apollon
<ubotu> apollon: KDE-based interface to the giFT file-sharing system. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.1-2.2ubuntu1 (dapper), package size 445 kB, installed size 1684 kB
<shawn_> mdadm, lvm-common and lvm2 don't wanna install right in my edgy upgrade... what do these do and any idea how to get them to install if need be
<rawrness> winmx was the best.
<abattoir> rawrness: ^^^that supports FastTrack(Kazaa), Gnutella(Limewire) and OpenFT, if you install the right plugins
<rawrness> ?
<Jucato> huh? abattoir's alive???
<snax> I generally steer clear of p2p these days
<snax> don't feel like getting sued
<abattoir> Jucato: bleh :P
<rawrness> can't sue us all.
<shawn_> I asked right now because none of my browsers are working so I can't check myself
<snax> agreed
<snax> you go first :P
<larson9999> i don't steer clear of p2ps but i got all the music i wanted years ago :)  and my library has free dvds for the checkout
<rawrness> I just rip all my dvds.
<rawrness> I wonder how much of a penatity i would get if sued.
<rawrness> I am techincaly a minor.......
<snax> it would be your parents to get sued, then
<rawrness> Fun.
<rawrness> we can't afford to buy food XD
<rawrness> half the time.
<rawrness> wouldn't get much out sueing us.
<snax> you'd be looking at $10,000 settlements or more depending on how much you were caught with
<rawrness> 8 gigs at the min.
<Jucato> ok moving along to more legal talk...
<rawrness> of course.
<warpzone> arg the xorg memory leak is killing me, xorg is up to 193m mem usage :( :( no solutions present in the forums
<rawrness> I wonder how many people installed the nonfree codecs
<rawrness> even if it may a legality,.
<Jucato> it's not a legal issue in some countries
<rawrness> I would think it so in the  us
<Jucato> well that's their (US citizens) problem, unfortunately...
<Admiral_Chicago> n00b question here, if I use GParted, that won't affect grub will it?
<jj_> depends on what you do
<Jucato> Admiral_Chicago: depends
<Admiral_Chicago> resize two partions
<jj_> boot part?
<Admiral_Chicago> i'm on Edgy, all my data is on dapper
<Admiral_Chicago> i want to decrease dapper size, increase Edgy so I can transfer all my files
<jj_> your fine
<Admiral_Chicago> thanks
<rawrness> The us sucks.
<jj_> why might i ask?
<rawrness> I want a voucher education system
<rawrness> like in norway.
<jj_> why
<rawrness> It there for gives a choice in schools
<rawrness> rather being assigned by area code
<rawrness> The american education system  has gone down hill.
<warpzone> hm, I know synaptic has a way to force a previous version of package. can adept do the same thing?
<Jucato> warpzone: afaik, no
<jj_> seems like there should be though
<warpzone> Jucato: :(
<Jucato> like I said, afaik. I hope I'm wrong...
<[-KaSatKa-] > How can i enter init 3?
<Admiral_Chicago> [-KaSatKa-] , dapper?
<[-KaSatKa-] > Yes
<Admiral_Chicago> rawrness, vouchers are so stupid
<Admiral_Chicago> join me in #kubuntu-offtopic
<c00i90wn> Hi theere, I'm following this guide http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=186200 but when I reboot it fires up Xgl (at least I think so) and then it just waits and after that I get back to the loadscreen that appears when mounting root filesystem, etc but this time without any progress nor text, I don't get the usual login prompt (graphical) so I press ctra alt F1 and change ServerCmd back to the usual and everything works fine again, the ...
<rawrness> ahh didn't know there was a offtopic
<c00i90wn> ... question is, why isn't working with the changed ServerCmd ?
<c00i90wn> I'm using kubuntu dapper
<rawrness> and now i reitre
<JavierElectrico> Hi
<Admiral_Chicago> c00i90wn, #ubuntu-xgl
<Jucato> hm... are there "open source" fonts?
<flaccid_> there is
<flaccid_> a good site on it
<flaccid_> heh can't remember it
<flaccid_> !fonts
<ubotu> Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto
<ubotu> No fonts in flash? Install msttcorefonts, gsfonts, and gsfonts-x11 , No fonts in mplayer? see !mplayer
<Jucato> heh
<flaccid_> hmm
<Jucato> no I don't want msttcorefonts :P
<warpzone> arg need to restart X
<Jucato> silly ubotu :)
<flaccid_> i wish there was a way to search ubotu
<flaccid_> search for *font*
<Jucato> heh
<flaccid_> do you want free or open fonts?
<Admiral_Chicago> that would be cool
<Jucato> hm... either would be good...
<larson9999> free and open
<Admiral_Chicago> F&O
<flaccid_> you want to change an open font?
<larson9999> they're all free 'cause them aint our credit cards'
<Jucato> I'm actually looking for a particular kind of font...
<NameNomad> how do I install Flashplayer on Konqueror?
<NameNomad> I've tried working through adept
<NameNomad> the command line
<NameNomad> in the home folder
<flaccid_> google returns a lot
<Jucato> something like the font for old terminals/computers
<flaccid_> find out the font name and then search?
<josh_> whats up people... quick question... what is the conf file i need to modify to allow the localhost to ftp to itself?
* josh_ is using proftp if that helps
<Jucato> flaccid_: the problem is finding the font name :P
<flaccid_> hmm
<josh_> anyone?
<Jucato> I have an idea what it looks like, but I just don't know what it is called... oh well... time to Google
<flaccid_> josh_: you mean you can't do ftp localhost?
<josh_> nope
<flaccid_> i'll just install proftpd
<josh_> i already have that
<flaccid_> but i don't!
<josh_> ahh
<josh_> ok
<josh_> gotcha
<flaccid_> you running standalone?
<josh_> is it possible my router isn't letting that happen?
<josh_> yes
<flaccid_> it wouldn't go through your router if its localhost
<josh_> i can access the ftp from outside the network
<flaccid_> 1sec i'll see if it allows localhost by default
<josh_> well outside the network is incorrect... i can access it from every computer but mine
<flaccid_> incorrect?
<josh_> yeah... its not just outsiders that can its all 5 computers inside the network also....
<josh_> the computer running the server is the only one that cant log into itself
<mark_2> not so uncommon
<mark_2> tho i dont know how to fix it :)
<josh_> lol
<josh_> well im sure there is some conf file that i dont know about that has it blocked for some reason...
<flaccid_> josh_: on default install it allows localhost
<Jucato> flaccid_: found a font. http://desktoppub.about.com/library/fonts/dd/uc_digitek.htm (it's too thick, though)
<josh_> hmm
<flaccid_> could it be firewall?
<josh_> well something has gone horribly wrong then...
<josh_> i dont have a firewall set and i am dmzed
<flaccid_> did you edit the proftpd conf at all?
<mark_2> eww
<josh_> yeah but only to set attribs for ftpusers and change the port number it listens for
<mark_2> my cat is chewing and smelling an old unwashed sock
<Jucato> poor cat
<NameNomad> how can I install flashplayer if my browser is Konqueror?
<mark_2> she seems to like it >.>
<NameNomad> should I even use Konqueror as my browser, or switch to mozilla?
<flaccid_> josh_:  you changed port number?
<mark_2> mozilla is better generally
<josh_> yes
<Zaire> anyone know how to get sound on realplayer?
<josh_> my cable company is a bunghole and block 21 and 80
<Jucato> NameNomad: download the flasphlugin-nonfree package. make sure the multiverse repository is enabled, and that dapper-backports is disabled
<josh_> so i had to set ftp up on 77
<flaccid_> Jucato: ah nice. but yes think
<flaccid_> josh_: what does this return sudo netstat -tap | grep ftp
<Zaire> can you browse the net josh
<josh_> tcp        0      0 *:rje                   *:*                     LISTEN     4417/proftpd: (acce
<Zaire> if you can browse the net then 80 isn't blocked cause if it were you couldn't
<DeadSouL> hello all
<mark_2> maybe the webpages are ghost webpages
<mark_2> like in that movie, pulse
<flaccid_> josh_: so ftp localhost 77 doesn't work?
<josh_> ok they block 80 for incoming
<josh_> nope
<Zaire> still can anyone tell me how to get audio on realplayer
<Zaire> Im trying to stream from ifilm.com and I get no audio
<mark_2> have you tried 'aoss realplayer'?
<flaccid_> hmm how can i do a netstat -tap and see the actual port numbers they are listening on?
<mark_2> i think i remember it uses oss
<flaccid_> josh_: what does host localhost return?
<mark_2> is it firefox embedded?
<mark_2> zaire?
<josh_> connection refused
<DeadSouL> What was the name of p2p sharing program which starts with fire....?
<mark_2> firewire?
<jj_> lol
<josh_> thats limewire
<flaccid_> josh_: host localhost returns connection refused?
<josh_> yeah lol
<Zaire> not really I had to get an extension to grab the player
<josh_> ****ed up huh
<flaccid_> josh_: what does ping localhost do?
<DeadSouL> :) No in Ubuntu help it syas that firewire is video capturing program
<josh_> pings me
<flaccid_> 127.0.0.1 ?
<josh_> same
<mark_2> ok, so the player is launched by you, not inside an ifilm webpage?
<flaccid_> josh_: pastebin your /etc/hosts file
<Zaire> nope it launchs outside
<flaccid_> !proftpd
<ubotu> proftpd: Versatile, virtual-hosting FTP daemon. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.2.10-27ubuntu3 (dapper), package size 351 kB, installed size 1052 kB
<mark_2> then install alsa-oss, and do aoss realplayer
<Zaire> but I have no audio oddly enough
<josh_> 127.0.0.1 localhost Linux
<josh_> thats the only line i modified... the rest is the mac addy and eth0 stuff
<josh_> ipv6 stuff i mean
<flaccid_> try doing 127.0.0.1 localhost
<flaccid_> the new line 127.0.1.1 linux linux.domain.tld
<josh_> times out
<flaccid_> replacing domain.tld with your lan domain
<Zaire> there is no aoss realplayer package
<josh_> i can ping linux and get a response, ping 127.0.0.1 and get response and ping localhost and get response
<flaccid_> josh_: this is why you should change the hosts file
<josh_> im not in a domain though
<flaccid_> you should be
<josh_> so no reason to add a domain name to my hosts file
<flaccid_> make your own
<MasterEvilAce> sup ladies
<josh_> this computer would be outside the domain anyway then...
<flaccid_> josh_: this is the domain of your lan
<flaccid_> josh_: also pastebin your proftpd.conf
<josh_> phone call bbiaf
<flaccid_> bbiaf?
<josh_> be back in a few
<flaccid_> in a few ok
<flaccid_> i'm going to have a shower
* josh_ is lazy
<josh_> lol
<Jucato> !games > Jucato
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> brown.freenode.net
<nonickname> can anyone tell me what the device dm-0 is?
<nonickname> does dm stand for disk manager?
<nonickname> can you hear me now?
<CraZy675> I was wondering if anyone was aware of any software that would sync your id3 tags on your mp3 like musicbrainz does
<phlatus> hello
<CraZy675> i guess this is not the most active time of this channel
<CraZy675> at this time of day
<jamadagni> hello people
<jamadagni> i am running dapper
<jamadagni> and while compiling a program i get the errro:
<jamadagni> checking for X... configure: error: Can't find X includes. Please check your installation and add the correct paths!
<jamadagni> now i have installed xserver-xorg-dev and dependencies
<jamadagni> still i get this error
<jamadagni> what to do?
<jamadagni> thanks
<flaccid_> jamadagni: did you google the problem?
<flaccid_> jamadagni: 1st result: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-23570.html
<jamadagni> sorry flaccid_, i should have done so. thanks
<flaccid_> hehe np
<flaccid_> how to clear dns lookup cache?
<SillyZ> gevening
<flaccid_> how to export a layer in krita for .psd?
<nai> hi, my old laptop has kubuntu.... now for some odd reason after entering a right password and user login it always goes back to the login screen the desktop wont launch
<DeadSouL> Is there a way to retrieve our Jabber account's password
<Linux_Galore> nai: press ctrl alt F1 then try login, if it doesnt work it means you have the wrong user name and password
<mom> hi how come i my other accounts cant log in.... i have 4 accounts only this one is working,,, even the first accoutn wont login ....im using the correct user and password for sure. but when i hit log in button it comes back to the login screen without any warnings or what soever
<DeadSouL> mom you have to use small characters for screenname
<DeadSouL> not capitals
<Dr_Willis> Or theres some major kde config screwup.
<mom> yes they are in small
<mom> ok i go switch
<mom> cant switch
<mom> is there a way to find outwhats the problem
<Linux_Galore> mom: dare say you trying to use the wrong password for that account
<mom> its impossible forme to be qrong because i set it up my self and i tried it so many times different accounts,,,,i really feel something is wrong.
<Linux_Galore> mom: I admin over 300 Linux machines, amazing all the password work
<Linux_Galore> mom: just change the "users" password from you main account
<Linux_Galore> mom: you can do it under kcontrol
<Linux_Galore> mom: then try login again
<mom> hmmm...how come only this account works... is there a way to check if they are working because im new but i know i keyed in the right user and password for all 3 accounts that are not working
<mom> thats the prob.... my main account wont login too...
<Linux_Galore> mom: theres a utility in kcontrol to manage the user accounts
<Linux_Galore> mom: well it could be a bad hardisk
<mom> kuser? i go try
<mom> wait about bad hard disk how do i know;.... that could be som ehting cause this is an old laptop....  i guess that could be
<mom> i cant login kuser it wont accept my root password;...
<Linux_Galore> mom: could be sector corruptions causing the passwords hash's to fail
<mom> so if htats the prob what can i do/ or is there a solution or goodbye/
<Healot> if the shadow fail is corrupted...
<Linux_Galore> mom: just type sudo passwd
<mom> i got in the terminal but  in kuser it wont go in
<mom> error opening /etc/shadow for reading...i tried launching kuser from terminal
<Lynoure> sudo kuser ?
<Healot> kdesu
<mom> locales n ot supported by x
<mom> then nothing happens
<Lynoure> Healot: thank you, I'm daft after just waking up
<mom> how do i determine if my hdis the problem
<ubuntu> Hi, after completing kubuntu install at reboot I got this error while logging in: " Could not start kstartupconfig. Check your install" Not a nice start for first time kubuntu use. Any Idea? Do I have to reinstall it again?
<Linux_Galore> ubuntu it does nothing
<Linux_Galore> Linux_Galore: can you get to the desktop
<ubuntu> Linux_Galoreo, So what do I have to do?
<Linux_Galore> ubuntu can you get to your desktop
<ubuntu> I am currently booted with kubuntu livecd
<ubuntu> So, I can mount if you wish
<Linux_Galore> ubuntu /me smacks head on wall
<Linux_Galore> can "you" get to your desktop . simple yes or no
<ubuntu> yes
<mom> ok i go check
<Linux_Galore> ubuntuok then there is no real issue all thats happening is the setup script isnt working, to be honest it doesnt nothing but annoy you
<ubuntu> Linux_Galore No I am not able to do Anything with what I have installed. As I said, I have booted with livecd. This is what I said and you did ask me the same question again
<ubuntu> Linux_Galore No I am not able to get to my desktop
<ubuntu> Linux_Galore No I am not able to do anything with what I installed
<Linux_Galore> ubuntu so you "booting" from a live CD and you havent done an install ??
<Linux_Galore> ubuntu so the answer is "no"
<ubuntu> I am booting from live cd because the install i have done fails!
<Linux_Galore> ubuntu so you boot up from the hardisk and what do you see
<ubuntu> and yes, I have done an install, as previously stated, and when trying to login I get the above error and it kicks me back to locgin screen
<Linux_Galore> ubuntu also what version of kubuntu are you using
<ubuntu> Linux_Galore I boot up from hd and get all the way to kde login succesfully
<ubuntu> latest one. 6.06.1
<Linux_Galore> ubuntu ok that basically means Linux is working fine the desktop login is having issues
<ubuntu> when I put my user ID and passwd then I get that error and return back to same logon screen
<ubuntu> probably
<Linux_Galore> ubuntu that basically means you have the wrong user and password
<ubuntu> assuming so (which I doubt as typed my data at install time) what to do?
<Linux_Galore> ubuntu you need to reset the password manually
<ubuntu> from where? live cd or boot from hd?
<Linux_Galore> ubuntu if you swap to a terminal with ctrl alt f1 and try to login does it fail
<ubuntu> no it does not fail. Contrary, I am succesfully able to log on
<Linux_Galore> ubuntu ok that tells me there is a problem with kde
<Linux_Galore> ubuntu login in a terminal type rm -rf .kde
<Linux_Galore> ubuntu then type halt
<ubuntu> in a terminal from live cd, right?
<Linux_Galore> ubuntu I I want you to do anything on the live CD I will say "go and use the live cd"
<ubuntu> so I have to reboot as am using the same pc now
<ubuntu> and will loose connection
<Linux_Galore> ubuntu boot up of the hardisk and press ctrl alt F1
<Linux_Galore> ubuntu then login
<ubuntu> with my user ID
<feet> yes
<Linux_Galore> yes
<ubuntu> then will type rm -rf .kde and then halt
<ubuntu> then what next?
<Linux_Galore> ubuntu reboot it should work
<feet> sudo reboot :-)
<ubuntu> thank you
<ubuntu> correct
<ubuntu> bye
<ubuntu> or init 6
<feet> lol
<feet> i was going to ask something and now i forgot.. oh yeah!
<Linux_Galore> its amazing I did a pile of kubuntu install last month I only had issues with X
<feet> when i go to do anything with apt-get, it says something about "The following packages were automatically installed and are no longer needed blah blah blah"... and lists nearly all the packages mentioned in kubuntu-desktop... whats up with that?
<Linux_Galore> feet: depends what your trying to install
<Linux_Galore> or have installed
<feet> anything
<feet> anything at all
<feet> oh could be what i have installed too
<feet> or dont have
<Linux_Galore> feet: tells me you have installed another working graphical enviroment for some weird reason and the base kubuntu-desktop has been deprecated
<feet> i dont have anything but KDE
<feet> note:i dont have kubuntu-desktop, would it complain because of this?
<Linux_Galore> feet: look in package manager and search for kde  bet you have two version of kde installed
<feet> oh
<Linux_Galore> feet: just remove the old one
<feet> and how do i do that
<feet> O_o
<Linux_Galore> in the package manager
<feet> okay, just a tick, opening synaptic
<feet> get rid of kdebase, you think??
<Linux_Galore> feet: yeah look at the version number get rid of the one with the lower version
<feet> oh
<feet> hmm
<Linux_Galore> feet:  or just search for kubuntu
<feet> theres kdebase and kde4base...
<feet> i dont remember getting kde4base=\
<Linux_Galore> feet: so you tried to update to kde 4 lol, you know its not finnished
<feet> no
<feet> i didnt
<feet> =\
<Linux_Galore> well thats why it has "BETA" written all over it
<feet> over what?
<Jucato> maybe you added a repository from Kubuntu.org
<feet> well im not the only one who uses this computer so its very likely someone else did
<Linux_Galore> I suepect he/she has added the kde 4 repo on the home page
<Linux_Galore> not a wise move of you not a developer
<Jucato> If this page looks familiar to you: http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde4-3.80.1.php then you probably added the KDE 4 repo by mistake
<feet> nope
<feet> uhh... well okay, now we can see what is wrong
<feet> what can i do now?
<Linux_Galore> feet: remove the kde4 stuff
<feet> it says to meet dependencies, it would remove just about everything in kubuntu-desktop =\
<feet> oh no, wait i know how to do this
<feet> good ol' export
<Jucato> ooh net split!!!
<feet> secret maryo chronicles for one (we have a lot of games lol)
<feet> wow big net split
<Jucato> heh yeah
<unix_infidel> is archive.ubuntu.org slow for anyone else?
<Jucato> it will be slow/fast to some people depending on their internet connection and locale
<feet> it would be slow, with everyone racing around getting edgy and being the main mirror..
<unix_infidel> Jucato: i'm usually at 150K in the southern united states.
<unix_infidel> its REALLY slow, at about 2K/s
<Jucato> afaik, archive.ubuntu.com is in UK?
<feet> somewhere in europe yeh
<feet> why not use us.archive.ubuntu.org ??
<unix_infidel> feet: b/c that's usually slower.
<unix_infidel> for me anyway.
<feet> oh
<user___> Linux_Galore: I am back. I was able to enter in kubuntu
<user___> Linux_Galore: the user home directory was not even being created. So, I had to re-create it manually by using useradd
<user___> the strange thing, ( I was hopeing to switch from one distro to this and I already have an issue :-(, is that in accessing setup data, like users and groups after I login as administrator I am not able to see the users but rather I get this error: "Impossible to load  the module  Users & Groups Why is this?
<user___> Anybody can help me with the above question please?
<osiris> sounds like a botched install
<Linux_Galore> user__ fast way is install it again
<Linux_Galore> yeah sounds like something is seriously broken
<user___> install kubuntu entirely?
<Linux_Galore> user__ yep
<osiris> is this a kubuntu 64 install or something
<user___> yes
<osiris> install the 32
<osiris> most 64 bit distro's are quite buggy
<osiris> im sure i'll have 50 people tell me they run it with no issues, and im sure they do.  but from what i have seen, 64 bit is a lot more touch and go, than 32
<user___> I do not know
<Lynoure> ArrenLex: a netsplit
<user___> ok
<user___> bye, I will install it again
<aquablu> im using 6.06LTS drapper on a toshiba lappie
<harleypig> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DebuggingSoundProblems and http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin
<Jucato> the return of the netsplitters
<ArrenLex> aquablu: they're not available from the ubuntu repositories AFAIK.
<harleypig> !card1
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about card1 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ArrenLex> Download them from the mplayer web site.
<aquablu> ok Arren
<harleypig> !card0
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about card0 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<harleypig> shit
<aquablu> then just put them in correct dir, what would be the path to put them in, if i do it manually
<harleypig> Anyone point me to how to make alsa use card1 instaed of card0?
<aquablu> is it /usr/libwin32
<user___> and what would I loose or gain if instead of installing kubuntu64 I install kubuntu32 considering I run amd64 CPU?
<osiris> stability
<osiris> more ported apps
<user___> and what would I loose?
<ArrenLex> User: to be frank, nothing. You will not notice the speed-up. You might notice the binaries got a little bigger because of long pointers. What you'll lose is the ability to run many applications. Like flash.
<ArrenLex> If you have lots of memory, like 4GB+, 64-bit allows you to access all of that. That's a big difference.
<aquablu>  You will need to go download one of the
<aquablu> archives:
<aquablu>     j2sdk-1_4_2-doc.zip j2sdk-1_4_0-doc-ja.zip j2sdk-1_4_2-doc-ja.zip
<aquablu> (choose the non-update version if this is the first installation).
<aquablu> Please vis
<aquablu> dam whats that mean
<osiris> !pastebin > aquablu
<user___> so, your advice is to download 32 bit iso and install kubuntu. correct?
<osiris> yes
<user___> ah, bty: what if I do not find an application I wish to install (ex. audacity)?
<Jucato> !audacity
<ubotu> audacity: A fast, cross-platform audio editor. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.2.4b-2ubuntu2 (dapper), package size 1842 kB, installed size 5460 kB
<osiris> then you might need to add some package repo's to get them
<osiris> there are how-to's out there for that stuff
<user___> and how to do so? I recall I have to modify adept to add more repository sites? is this correct?
<osiris> !repos
<ubotu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<user___> I see
<user___> I will be doing some reading and will ask later on
<user___> let me download 32 bit as you adviced me to do and will install kubuntu again
<user___> so this is what I must download: kubuntu-6.06.1-alternate-i386.iso
<aquablu> whats the directory to put the win32 codecs in?
<osiris> that, or the liveCD version
<user___> and what is this  kubuntu-6.06.1-desktop-i386.iso  ?
<osiris> the live version
<user___> do Ihave to install alternative or desktop?
<user___> I am looking at this site: http://na.mirror.garr.it/mirrors/ubuntu-releases/kubuntu/6.06.1/ where is livecd?
<osiris> either should work.  alternate is for older/lower spec. machines
<user___> osiris: you are saying live cd where do I get it?
<Jucato> !w32codecs > aquablu
<osiris> http://na.mirror.garr.it/mirrors/ubuntu-releases/kubuntu/6.06.1/kubuntu-6.06.1-desktop-i386.iso
<osiris> thats the live cd.  it lets you run kubuntu from ram, and install it whle the desktop is up
<user___> so it is desktop for i386 same as this one then: kubuntu-6.06.1-desktop-i386.iso
<mjcar> where would I find out when the samba package is going to be upgraded in ubuntu (from 3.0.22 to 3.0.23c) ?
<osiris> yes
<user___> thks
<osiris> mjcar, maybee in #samba ?
<user___> it is downloading it now
<mjcar> ubuntu packaging ?
<mjcar> in samba ?
<lsproc> KDE Print is refusing to see my shared HP DeskJet 960c printer over the network. It sees every other printer, except that one, the one I need
<mjcar> doubt it...
<lsproc> This is over Samba
<mjcar> 3.0.23c is relased for samba already
<mjcar> just wondering when ubuntu woudl adopt it and package it
<kraut> moin
<user___> ubotu: I need to ask another question on repository, please. I am reading the doc which says to enable Universe and "Multiverse repositories"The first step on this page is to locate deb and deb-src. I see them both repeated with dapper and dapper-updates and dapper-security All have "main restricted" setting. Now, is this doc saying to add to all of them " multiverse "  leaving also main restricted?
<Jucato> user___: you are talking to a bot
<aquablu> yeh so hard to get anything working on kubuntu, nothing like slackware of ease of use
<user___> :-) I see now
<user___> well my question still remain valid
<user___> Is what I said before correct?
<user___> Jucato: sometimes it is nice to talk to robots, right ;-)
<Jucato> you don't need to add "multiverse" to those lines with "main restricted" but to those lines with "universe"
<Jucato> remember, just add "multiverse", do not replace universe or anything
<user___> Jucato: I see. So, I must live those alone. I see other grayed out lines deb and deb-src with universe
<feet> probably not yet activated
<feet> brb
<user___> I ativated them now.
<Jucato> the line you might be interested in would be something like "deb http://xx.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu dapper universe"
<user___> To this I should add multiverse
<Jucato> add "multiverse" to that line
<user___> I add, meaning I also mive universe
<Jucato> user___: no
<nalioth> user___: did you find your answers?
<user___> yes I did
<Jucato> add, meaning it will become something like "deb http://xx.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu dapper universe multiverse"
<aquablu> im think a fdisk might be in order to this distro
<user___> I am just puzzled: do I live as componet universe and multiverse or just "multiverse" and remove universe?
<user___> the kubuntu doc says " Double click the universe text so that you get an edit box and beside universe type multiverse and hit Enter and do the same for the other line as well" as I did
<Jucato> user___: I said add "multiverse", meaning you add multiverse to the line with universe, like in the example I typed
<user___> sure
<Jucato> leave universe alone
<feet> dont get rid of anything
<user___> done as you said
<Jucato> you add multiverse, meaning type the word "multiverse" beside the word "universe"
<user___> Now, is this the only repository to add?
<Jucato> basically, yes. unless you want to install Opera
<feet> or Real
<Jucato> bleh :P
<feet> hehe
<user___> is there a website with all repository available for kubuntu with descriptions
<feet> the packages site, i suppose
<Jucato> user___: those are it. at least the official Ubuntu repos
<user___> ok, thks for now
<user___> i gotit
<user___> :-)
<feet> :D
<user___> do I have to use adept or can i also use add/remove programs from k menu ? One looks different than the other
<feet> they are both adept, in essence
<feet> the add remove programs is just a simplified version that shows way less items
<Jucato> Add/Remove Programs (Adept Installer) is a simplified version
<Jucato> :P
<Jucato> shows less items, and less options
<feet> you might use use adept package manager to get some obscure things like libraries and things
<user___> sure
<Jucato> or repositories, or... hm....
<feet> yeah and the other apt stuff
<user___> when downloaded the iso file which was automatically done where did it save it?
<jewels9321> i need some help finding the package to download for burning wav files.... i've looked around and am not finding anything
<feet> did you download it while using linux, or perhaps windows, user__ ??
<user___> no, using konqueror
<feet> oh
<feet> home folder probably
<user___> not there
<jewels9321> does anyone know the name of the package off the top of their head?
<feet> desktop?
<Jucato> Desktop?
<feet> i wasnt aware wavs could be burned to cd lol
* feet has a look 
<Jucato> I wasn't aware that they couldn't
<|lostbyte|> user__, find ~/ | grep *.iso
<Jucato> ah... the art of using find...
<jewels9321> i am pretty sure that they can
<feet> always fun
<|lostbyte|> :)
<user___> never mind. I am downloading it again
<Linux_Galore> you can burn just about any data file to a cd
<feet> O_o
<feet> oh
<feet> as a DATA file?
<Linux_Galore> yes
<user___> is it possible then when my system is up and running to recompile the kernel removing unecesary stuff?
<feet> then burning it as a data cd would work
<|lostbyte|> user__, so you used the open option by mistake.
<Jucato> unless jewels9321 was trying to burn them as an audio cd?
<Linux_Galore> feet: yep
<feet> as an audio cd... hmm
<jewels9321> jucato: yes i am trying to burn as an audio cd
<user___> |lostbyte| perhaps
<feet> i would convert them into mp3s myself
<|lostbyte|> user__, yes
<Jucato> err ok that's different...
<feet> you could always try soundkonverter
<aquablu> how do i use dpkg, i have just wget the codecs
<_mark> hello!
<feet> sudo dpkg -i package.deb
<Jucato> aquablu: "sudo dpkg -i <.deb name>:"
<aquablu> k
<feet> there you go aquablu
<aquablu> thnx
<feet> also, you can right click the package within konqueror to bring up an installer menu
<feet> hello mark
<user___> is it possible to recompile the kernel kubuntu installed by default (generic) to optimize it and remove un-necesary stuff?
<feet> indeed it is
<aquablu> ok
<Linux_Galore> feet you can use k3b to burn audio cd's made from wav files
<user___> is it difficult? Any doc on this
<oli> apt-get install libk3b2-mp3 <-- tu burn audio cd from mp3 files :)
<feet> well has jewels9321 tried that?
<_mark> hihi feet
<_mark> im a suse user again ; ;
<feet> we need em from wavs... know anything there oli?
<jewels9321> Linux_Galore: k3b just tells me that it is unsupported format, so i need wav file support
<Linux_Galore> oli: ooh yeah forgot about that
<feet> heh
<|lostbyte|> !kernel
<ubotu> kernel is the core of the Ubuntu Operating System (named 'Linux'). You shouldn't have to compile one, but if you're convinced you do, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild
<feet> well i would convert em to mp3 anyway
<|lostbyte|> user__, ^^
<Linux_Galore> jewels9321: I have k3b 1.0 installed
<aquablu> im actually root in the shell so i wouldnt have to use sudo?
<oli> yea
<feet> no need for sudo
<Linux_Galore> aquablu: no you dont have to use sudo if root
<aquablu> ok thnx
<|lostbyte|> feet, use sudo, and su if really nessary.
<Linux_Galore> aquablu: just be carefull with things like rm -rf
<feet> why are you telling me that |lostbyte|
<aquablu> dam im sitting on my laptop watchng t.v and guess whos on "rydge from that bold and beautiful"
<aquablu> gee hes wooden
<jewels9321> Linux_Galore: really? That's nice. I did try wav2cdr but it doesn't seem to make it work
<_mark> ugh
<user___> ok, last question for now (I asked kernel compile because with gentoo I used not to implement generic kernel but just what what was necessary) What if i wish to install unstable-testing packages that are not marked stable? Would adept also provide those packages?
<|lostbyte|> one beacuse of what Linux_Galore said.
<_mark> anyone know how to build a custom kernel in suse?
<aquablu> what does rm -rf do?
<_mark> kills stuff
<_mark> do rm -rf /
<aquablu> ok
<|lostbyte|> feet, the main goal of the sudo is to do various task with minimal permitions.
<Linux_Galore> aquablu: removes stuff permanently
<aquablu> oh gee
<_mark> ya you shouldnt do rm -rf /
<Linux_Galore> rm -rf /   basically kills you install
<_mark> it nukes your linux
<aquablu> wow
<unix_infidel> or ask about building kernels for another distro in #Kubuntu
<user___> anyone with my package question please?
<unix_infidel> another bad idea.
<motorcitymadman> i installed flash player to firefox before i installed gsfonts,gsfonts-x11. the flash player is not working.installing player before gsfonts cause this problem ?
<_mark> sorry unix infidel, but the suse channel is really dead
<jpiccolo_> anyone know where the xorg like thing is for fluxbox?
<Linux_Galore> motorcitymadman:  dont install the gnu flash player its total rubbish
<_mark> i would stay with kubuntu but something in the packages keeps freezing my computer
<motorcitymadman> Linux_Galore: is there a nother ?
<_mark> maybe when edgy is released
<user___> got to go now.
<Linux_Galore> motorcitymadman: yes the "official" one on the macromedia.com page
<|lostbyte|> motorcitymadman, download the flash plugin and place them in the plugin folder.
<|lostbyte|> weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee !!!
<Linux_Galore> heh heh
<user___> any change someone can reply to this question: I have few minutes left: What if i wish to install unstable-testing packages that are not marked stable? Would adept also provide those packages?
<feet> another netsplit
<feet> netsplits are fun :D especially on these huge networks
<feet> user__: those would be in the edgy repositories
<Linux_Galore> user__ if you add the repository to adept all the packages there are available for install
<_mark> gah
<motorcitymadman> |lostbyte|: that wood be /usr/lib/firefox ?
<user___> Linux_Galore this mean that there sould be a repository for testing packags, right?
<Linux_Galore> user__ yeah edgy
<feet> the edgy release is our version of unstable/testing
<user___> thks
<feet> dapper is currently our version of stable
<feet> edgy will be the new 'stable' next month
<user___> bye all (I wish you all a great day) :-)
<|lostbyte|> motorcitymadman, /usr/lib/firefox/plugins/, your right.
<feet> bye bye user :D
<feet> happy kubuntu-ing
<Linux_Galore> user__ just change all the repositories from dapper to edgy and you have access to all the new unstable stuff
<user___> greatr
<_mark> linux galore
<Linux_Galore> user__ I wouldnt though its a great way to nuke your install
<cam> Hey all I need to change my permissions I'm trying to overwrite my firefox "profile" to restore them from a back up rom my Pc...
<_mark> do you have any idea if theres been a bug reported with the 686 smp kernels?
<CroX> I'm having problem with my system freezing on me every now and then, especially when working with alot of applications at the same time. Anyone care to help me out?
<_mark> or a software package reacting badly to them
<user___> all of them  or just the one where I added multiverse?
<feet> describe what happens, CroX
<feet> all of them
<feet> every single one, user
<Linux_Galore> user__ the whole lot
<feet> mixing dapper with edgy is dangerous
<feet> actually, using edgy is still a bit dangerous lol
<cam> can someone please help  me?
<feet> sure cam
<Linux_Galore> yeah I still cant get edgy to install (node 3)
<Linux_Galore> keeps stuffing up on X
<CroX> feet: It just freezes. Nothing happens, cursor wont move, commands (ctrl+alt+del, ctrl+shift+backspace) doesn't go through. Frozen.
<user___> is it possible I just installed xchat and do not see any icon in k menu?
<cam>  I need to change my permissions I'm trying to overwrite my firefox "profile" to restore them from a back up rom my Pc...
<feet> it takes a wee bit to update user, yes
<CroX> feet: At first I thought it was the gfx card not having drivers, so I updated to current ati ones. But still it freezes.
<cam> when I try it says I can't I assume it's permissions...
<|lostbyte|> cam, rom ?
<feet> your firefox profile? now i would think thats stored in ~/.firefox
<aquablu> ok the problem i have no wi have all these movie players installed ,is that the movie wants to play then flashes away, thats any movie i go to watch
<user___> so what to do to get it updated?
<Jucato> user___: type this command in Konsole "kbuildsycoca --incremental" and ignore error messages. then check your K Menu again
<aquablu> x11 or something
<vega-> is there some ubuntu-gnome metapackage that allows for easy removal of all gnome* stuff from kubuntu?
<cam> I can see it it just won;t allow me to overwrite
<vega-> so it would be just like kubuntu installed from scratch
<feet> try using sudo
<feet> or su
<Linux_Galore> yeah the user profile for firefox is installed under ~/.mozilla/firefox
<user___> yea it worked
<feet> nine times out of ten, if you cant do it, root can
<user___> is there a way to get this fixed for kubuntu users?
<cam> I want to transfer my bookmarks from my pc to kubuntu,
<CroX> feet: Any idea on what can be causing this?
<feet> well what programs do you regularly use
<Jucato> vega-: none, but you can try this guide: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purekde
<Linux_Galore> user__ fix what ?
<|lostbyte|> Linux_Galore, and /etc/firefox/profile/ ?
<Linux_Galore> |lostbyte|: that just for the startup
<cam> do I have to change permissions?
<feet> no
<cam> ?
<feet> well you can
<feet> that would be easier
<user___> I used kbuildsycoca --incremental to update k menu Rathr after a package is installed it should appear the icon immediately in k menu
<|lostbyte|> k :)
<CroX> feet: KFTPGrabber, Navicat, Firefox, Thunderbird, Konversation, Amarok, Gaim, Kate
<vega-> Jucato: ok thanks
<cam> then how come it won't simply overwrite the profile with a newer one?
<Jucato> user___: only for the times that they don't appear in the menu. but most of the times, they do
<feet> but you could also use sudo or su to remove the offending files and as a normal user replace them with your own
<CroX> feet: Often when I open a tenth/eleventh tab in firefox, with alo of other apps open, it freezes. Overload sorta.
<user___> I see now.
<cam> ?
<user___> thks Jucato
<user___> good day guys
<aquablu> ok i can watch normal downloaded mpgs but when i put DVD in
<aquablu> its the dvd's
<|lostbyte|> CroX, whats the last thing you did, before this happed ?
<feet> okay, what file are you trying to get rid of cam??
<feet> or overwrite
<aquablu> i did mplayer dvd://
<aquablu> wanted to play then errored X11
<feet> probably dont have the dvd descrambling software
<aquablu> oh
<cam> I saved my firefox profile from my pc, I just want to use it on kubuntu
<CroX> |lostbyte|: Installed ati drivers. They messed up, so I took back the old xorg.conf and redid the process
<|lostbyte|> cam,  firefox -ProfileManager
<feet> yea
<cam> so I tried to overwrite the profile in kubunntu with the one from my pc and I'm not allowed
<cam> where is it?
<cam> I checked options....
<cam> preferences
<|lostbyte|> CroX, you  dont have to do that. only need to replace the diver option.
<feet> type firefox -ProfileManager in a konsole window
<cam> will do
<CroX> |lostbyte|: Good to know. Well, the gfx card works now. But I still get my system frozen every now and then.
<aquablu> feet>do you no the name of thescrambling software
<feet> yes
<aquablu> ok
<cam> Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display
<feet> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<cam> :(
<|lostbyte|> CroX, glxinfo | grep direct
<cam> sadly it didn;t work
<feet> oh
<cam> didn't work...
<CroX> |lostbyte|: direct rendering: Yes
<feet> oh here we go
<feet> cam, let ask you something so i know im in the right place
<cam> ok
<feet> what does a firefox profile look like, its a folder right?
<cam> yes
<|lostbyte|> CroX, Does it wait before it crashes, or on  a spcific app. ?
<cam> a folder
<feet> easy
<feet> open konqueror
<cam> this should be easy/
<feet> click view, then show hidden files
<cam> it's open
<feet> open the folder mozilla
<feet> open the folder firefox
<feet> paste the folder in
<CroX> |lostbyte|: Now it's crashed on four occasions. Two times when I've hovered the cursor over a menu and an app in the taskbar, just before it's about to render a submenu or the popupdescription. The two other times has been when I've opened a tenth/eleventh tab in firefox or when firefox is just about to render a new website.
<Ghostwolf> Hi
<cam> acess denied
<Ghostwolf> Can kubuntu install non-destructively on the free space on a RAID 0 setup?
<feet> access denied in your own folder? wow
<|lostbyte|> CroX, free -m ?
<CroX> |lostbyte|: Want me to run that cmd? Or do you ask for my RAM?
<cam> whe I look to the left of Konqueror it say User:root Group :root
<feet> oh
<|lostbyte|> CroX, run that.
<feet> simple
<cam> I'm stummped
<CroX> |lostbyte|: Eep! Says here that I only have a total of 876 and using 772
<CroX> |lostbyte|: I'm supposed to have 1024!
<CroX> |lostbyte|: And what on earth can suck that much memory?
<unix_infidel> hey guys, i keep on getting an error that the deps i need "are not installable"
<unix_infidel> any ideas?
<|lostbyte|> CroX, could you paste last three lines and 4 colums.
<CroX> |lostbyte|: Working on it. It's free -m | ~/dump.txt right?
<|lostbyte|> unix_infidel, which are ?
<unix_infidel> |lostbyte|: when i'm messing with imlibn
<|lostbyte|> CroX, Your in console ?
<CroX>              total       used       free     shared    buffers     cached
<CroX> Mem:           876        776        100          0         84        405
<CroX> -/+ buffers/cache:        287        589
<CroX> Swap:         2565          0       2565
<CroX> |lostbyte|: Nope, just getting used to the commands.
<motorcitymadman> |lostbyte|: the flash player wood only install in the /usr/lib/firefox i could not get the player in the plugins folder (not a vilid dir)
<feet> cam, did you get any pm from me?
<|lostbyte|> CroX, ok, your memory is not crashing your system. for sure.
<CroX> |lostbyte|: But I'm still missing some :(
<|lostbyte|> motorcitymadman, that dir exsists.
<motorcitymadman> i know
<|lostbyte|> just sudo cp to it.
<cam> yeah
<CroX> |lostbyte|: Any other ideas on what could be crashing?
<bioticpro> Anybody know how to make Firefox look as good as Konq (web site font wise)?
<motorcitymadman> <-is of to leard sudo cd to it
<cam> it says I can't pm, do you see my replies?
<feet> nope
<feet> thats ok
<|lostbyte|> CroX, Do one thig..
<feet> did you try it?
<CroX> |lostbyte|: Yeah?
<|lostbyte|> CroX, the next time the system crashes, note down the system time. reboot and check /var/log/syslog for an error.
<|lostbyte|> That file logs with the time stamp.
<mrdesk_> how do i check what version of kde im running?
<feet> in any program, click Help, then about KDE
<CroX> |lostbyte|: Alright, will do that. Thanks.
<feet> even right clicking the panel at the bottom of the screen and picking about KDE will work
<edp> ghkbhk
<|lostbyte|> mrdesk_, open any kde app, and go to help > about kde
<feet> echo
<|lostbyte|> :P
<feet> :P
<|lostbyte|> feet, kde-config --version
<|lostbyte|> :)
<feet> that too, if you want to load up a console :P
<|lostbyte|> feet, any kde app with the -v parameter shows it.
<feet> yeah
<feet> but still... save time loading a console and typing it when you can just click the kicker :D
<|lostbyte|> point.
<edp> aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<Ghostwolf> anyone have any idea?
<edp> emmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm
<feet> someone likes holding the keys on their keyboard, dont they
<edp> ohya
<|lostbyte|> Ghostwolf, yes, if we could all use hydroken cars, our future generation has a much likely chance not to burn in forest fires or floodes.
<feet> nice idea!
<Ghostwolf> ignored
<|lostbyte|> :)
<unix_infidel> anyone here used the alternate installer before.
<unix_infidel> trying to decide b/w full Kubuntu install and alternate or server install.
<Jucato> unix_infidel: if you know what you are doing and what you need, server (minimal) install might be good
<unix_infidel> Jucato: i know what i'm doing :)
<Jucato> just take note that the server install does not install some stuff like CUPS or HAL
<unix_infidel> just not sure if i want the full KDE "experience"
<|lostbyte|> Jucato, you are on a server install ?
<Jucato> |lostbyte|: no, but I did try it out for a week
<Jucato> spent most of my time trying to check what I'm missing
<Ghostwolf> So anyways; can kubuntu install non-destructively on the free space on a RAID 0 setup?
<Jucato> I never realized HAL wasn't installed until someone asked me if it was
<|lostbyte|> Jucato, I had problem with the gurb, or maybe because i tried installing from a usbstick.
<Jucato> Ghostwolf: what do you mean by "non-destructive"?
<unix_infidel> Jucato: is it possible to remove kde-desktop but keep kdebase?
<unix_infidel> i mean remove all the kde-desktop associated packages with that meta package.
<unix_infidel> but keep kdebase?
<Jucato> you mean kubuntu-desktop?
<Ghostwolf> as in won't damage the parition or seperate the raid drives
<Ghostwolf> I need the info to survive :-p
<Jucato> that I wouldn't know... I think the installer splits a partition to make room for swap
<Ghostwolf> ya I have free space
<Ghostwolf> just the suse instalelr said kernel 2.6 would erase everything
<Jucato> Ghostwolf: the particular partition where Kubuntu will be installed must be reformated, I think that's what it means
<Jucato> it won't touch other partitions unless you indicate it
<unix_infidel> Jucato: sure, kubuntu-desktop
<unix_infidel> is it possible to remove all components associated with that meta package but keep kdebase
<Jucato> unix_infidel: kdebase is associated with kubuntu-desktop, so that would probably be a "no"
<unix_infidel> Jucato: so how would i go about removing all components associated with the meta package kubuntu-desktop
<|lostbyte|> unix_infidel, huh.. remote kubuntu-desktop and then install kdebase :S
<Jucato> actually, every single package that's installed on your system was installed because of kubuntu-desktop
<Jucato> hm...
<unix_infidel> Jucato: you needed to install hal from server or alternate install discs?
<Jucato> unix_infidel: my bad, kdebase isn't part of kubuntu-desktop's depends
<unix_infidel> Jucato: i think i'll just stick with a full "desktop" experience :)
<Jucato> unix_infidel: server cd != alternate install cd
<unix_infidel> Jucato: right, i'm asking which one you used in which you had to install hal manually.
<Jucato> alternate install cd. you could use it as a repository
<grothesk> Hi
<grothesk> Does anyone know, why there is no update for java?
<novato182> hola
<novato182> alguien puede ayudarme
<Jucato> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<novato182> sorri
<novato182> help me?
<novato182> my configuration xorg
<[MaKuBeX] > Visit http://www.omgema.lt  its good . Have a nice day!
<unix_infidel> heh, what a way to test 0 day browser exploits :0
* mode/#kubuntu [+o fdoving]  by ChanServ
* mode/#kubuntu [+b *!*@omegam.lt]  by fdoving
<scion> hello
* mode/#kubuntu [-o fdoving]  by fdoving
<fdoving> hi scion.
<unix_infidel> good call :0
<unix_infidel> :)
<Milkyy> Hi, how do I change the hotkey for moving windows? Currently it is ALT-LMB but I want it to be "Windows button"-LMB, how do I do that?
<scion> would it be possible to get a bit of advice on monting a usb HDD with two ext3 partitions on it?
<unix_infidel> are there any plans to decentralize the security updates server.
<unix_infidel> this is getting REALLY tedious?
<scion> i am currently in work so will not be able to test until later
<|lostbyte|> IS this real : http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=09bOAJKS8Gg
<Milkyy> anyone?
<fdoving> |lostbyte|: -offtopic?
<unix_infidel> fdoving: you happen to have any contact with freenode staffer.
<scion> hehe
<fdoving> unix_infidel: i can probably find one.
<|lostbyte|> sorry..
<unix_infidel> it seems this [MaKuBeX]  is spamming channels.
<unix_infidel> same message, on multiple channels.
<scion> any help for my usb prob?
<unix_infidel> same host as well. oddly enough.
<aquablu> hi guys heres my results from when i try play a dvd  http://pastebin.com/791834
<aquablu> itwants to start then flashes away
<main2> when i try to install the 'flashplugin-nonfree' using apt-get, it always returns aerror code 1
<main2> Use of uninitialized value in join or string at /usr/share/perl5/Debconf/DbDriver/Stack.pm line 104, <GEN1> line 2.
<main2> is there a way to fix this?
<main2> shit
<main2> sudo apt-get / dpkg always seem to fail on everything i try to install..
<main2> dpkg: fout bij afhandelen van flashplugin-nonfree (--configure):
<main2> dpkg: error during handeling of flashplugin-nonfree....
<Milkyy> how do I change hotkeys in KDE?
<aquablu> anyone see the output to when i play a dvd
<aquablu> http://pastebin.com/791834
<aquablu> i need the remedy
<main2> Milkyy: regional settings in system settings
<main2> aquablu: i need a remedy for my problem as well ;)
<Milkyy> okey thanks main2
<Milkyy> unusual place to put that in o.o
<main2> Milkyy: it has its reasons i think
<Milkyy> that's the so far the only thing I haven't been able to do without asking in KDE
<emonkey> Milkyy, change the hotkey in the system settings
<Milkyy> hmm, can't seem to find that hotkey...
<Jucato> Milkyy: I think moving windows with Alt+LMB is something built in/hardcoded?
<Milkyy> nah
<Milkyy> it's in Metacity
<Milkyy> you can easily change it in gnome via a utility...
<Milkyy> so it would be strange if you couldn't in KDE...
<visik7> will kubuntu edgy have apport ?
* Jucato shrugs
<DeadSouL> I can not hear any voice from Kaffeine, how can I fix it? I think there is a problem with Kmix...
<motorcitymadman> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DebuggingSoundProblems and http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin
<Linux_Galore> DeadSouL: run alsamixer
<DeadSouL> ok thanks
<Linux_Galore> Im finding with *ubuntu if its intel based or an intel clone bit of hardware it works fine
<DeadSouL> I try to share one of my folders. It says that KDE has to run a small program to share this folder. I allow it but it can not make small program run. So I can not share that folder. How can I make KDE run this small program?
<Milkyy> still can't seem to find the ALT+LMB hotkey anywhere :(
<Milkyy> how do I access the "KDE Control Center"?
<Jucato> Milkyy: Alt+F2 then type in "kcontrol"
<Milkyy> thanks
<Milkyy> that's where the alleged change can be made
<Jucato> Milkyy: where?
<Jucato> except for a few modules, the things in KControl and System Settings are practically the same
<Milkyy> "Go into KDE Control Center, expand Desktop, click window behavoir, then click window actions tab. You can turn off the alt-combos. If you want to make window specific settings, click on window specific settings under window behavoir on the side."
<DeadSouL> Is there any video program better than Kaffeine?
<Milkyy> MPlayer :)
<Jucato> Milkyy: in System Settings, that would be in Desktop > Window Behavior also
<Jucato> vlc?
<DeadSouL> Can deleting Kaffeine harm system?
<Jucato> DeadSouL: just leave it there. it's not that big :)
<DeadSouL> ok
<DeadSouL> :)
<Milkyy> ah ok :)
<Milkyy> it seems I can only change between Meta and Alt...
<Milkyy> not the win key
<Milkyy> :(
<Jucato> Meta is the Win key iirc
<Jucato> yep it is
<Milkyy> ok
<Milkyy> yeah it worked :)
<Jucato> :P
<motorcitymadman> where are the desktop images stored ?
<Jucato> what do you mean by "desktop images"?
<motorcitymadman> background
<Jucato> ah. system installed wallpapers would be in /usr/share/wallpapers, while user installed wallpapers would be in ~/.kde/share/wallpapers
<motorcitymadman> is this a hidden place ~/.kde/share/wallpapers ? me no find
<flaccid> yes
<flaccid> any file in *nix prefixed with a . is hidden
<cpk1> motorcitymadman: a . as a prefix means hidden
<motorcitymadman> key to unlock ?
<cpk1> or what flaccid said =S
<flaccid> sorry to but in
<flaccid> there is no key to unlock
<flaccid> they are hidden only
<flaccid> eg. cd ~/.kde
<Jucato> motorcitymadman: just type it in directly in Konqueror "~/.kde/share/wallpapers"
<Jucato> or if you want to see hidden files, go to View > Show Hidden Files
<flaccid> find your font, Jucato?
<Jucato> no, I gave up :P
<flaccid> dang
<Jucato> some other day maybe :)
<Jucato> it's not for a desktop font anyway. just for some design/image
* Jucato suddenly remembers to turn desktop fonts into Condensed...
<flaccid> cool
* Jucato likey DejaVu Sans Condensed...
<motorcitymadman> konqueror say sorry file does not exist ~/.kde/share/wallpapers
<swatgoss> try to browse it from Konsole
<swatgoss> will work
<flaccid> perhaps it doesn't exist
<Jucato> motorcitymadman: ah maybe because you haven't added any wallpaper yet, so the directory "wallapapers" doesn't exist yet
<flaccid> try ~/.kde/share first
<swatgoss> since you got the exact "way/file location" (don't remember the english word) enter it in your Konqueror ?
<swatgoss> try to browse it Konsole :p
<Jucato> it won't be in Konsole if it doesn't exist yet
<swatgoss> but you will see it don't exist
<swatgoss> when u make a dir in Konsole u see all directories right ?
<swatgoss> dir /.kde/share
<Jucato> if he goes to ~/.kde/share first, he'll see the same thigns
<swatgoss> like cluedo :p
<Jucato> things*
<swatgoss> dir don't show /.directories ?
<motorcitymadman> konq find this for me's ~/.kde/share
<Jucato> huh?
<flaccid> ls -lh
<flaccid> i mean ls -a
<flaccid> i like ls -lah
<Jucato> motorcitymadman: the wallpapers directory in ~/.kde/share doesn't exist yet because you have not added any new wallpapers.
<Jucato> if you add a wallpaper (right-click desktop > Configure Desktop > etc...) that directory will be created
<flaccid> trying to upgrade konversation, i get this konversation: Depends: kdelibs4c2a (>= 4:3.5.4-1) but 4:3.5.4-0ubuntu2~dapper1 is to be installed
<flaccid> plus some other errors following
<motorcitymadman> Jucato: yes is true and thank you's
<Jucato> flaccid: upgrading to which version?
<flaccid> 1.0
<Jucato> flaccid: it's not yet available in dapper
<swatgoss> version of ?
<Jucato> konversation 1.0 isn't in dapper (dapper-backports) yet
<flaccid> ok
<swatgoss> 0.19 now ?
<Jucato> flaccid: trying to install a deb rom Edgy?
<Jucato> swatgoss: yes
<Jucato> konvi 1.0 might be in dapper-backports in a few days, though
<flaccid> negative
<flaccid> its a friend
<Jucato> ah
<flaccid> hes running sudo apt-get install konversation
<Jucato> is he on Dapper or Edgy?
<fildo> this would be me
<flaccid> dapper
<flaccid> lol
<flaccid> fildo is just ripped atm
<Jucato> ok I'm confused... @_@
<flaccid> suprised he can type...
<fildo> lol
<crazy_penguin> Good day all! :)
<fildo> iam the friend Jucato
<Jucato> aaah
<motorcitymadman> i started by using ubuntu-gnome, i like kubuntu-kde-desktop much better, the last thing was to printing working (done) now working on scanning
<fildo> im having issues with installing konversation.v1
<Jucato> fildo: because konversation 1.0 doesn't exist in Dapper yet
<flaccid> hehe
<fildo> i have added , in sources.list
<fildo> then updated .
<flaccid> guys i'm going downstairs to drink more beer
<motorcitymadman> printing and scanning = high level of anger
<fildo> but when installs gives me a dep issue
<fildo> flaccid: thnx
<Jucato> fildo: what have you added in your sources.list?
<Jucato> flaccid: no pizza this time?
<fildo> # Nate's Debian Konversation packages
<fildo> deb http://archive.aardvarque.com/debian/konversation sid main
<fildo> deb-src http://archive.aardvarque.com/debian/konversation sid main
<Jucato> fildo: no... that repository is made for Debian Sid. it won't work for Dapper
<fildo> ah fek
<fildo> where did i get it from,
<fildo> lol another stoner moment
<Jucato> beats me...:P
<Jucato> just wait a few days, Konvi 1.0 might be available in dapper-backports
<fildo> can u lead me to the light
<fildo> lol
<Linux_Galore> fildo: goto www.kde-apps.org  you can download ver 1.0
<swatgoss> turn light on ?
<fildo> or just do it via src
<fildo> ?
<Jucato> Linux_Galore: if I'm not mistaken, 1.0 has some dependencies that are newer than the ones on Dapper
<Linux_Galore> Jucato: compiled fine for me
<Jucato> running a customized system?
<Linux_Galore> Jucato: no I have kde 3.5.4 installed thats about it
<swatgoss> changelog of Konversation 0.19 -> 1.0 ? (URL)
<Jucato> fildo: you can try what Linux_Galore did.
<Jucato> or...
* flaccid can't remember what he did to install konversation 1.0
<Jucato> http://konversation.kde.org/wiki/Kubuntu
<Linux_Galore> Jucato: konversation ver 1.0 also compiled on my mandriva 2006 machine without a problem
<flaccid> yes we are cooking pizza downstairs Jucato
<flaccid> hehe
* flaccid runs away
<Linux_Galore> Jucato: thats running kde 3.5.2
<Jucato> swatgoss: http://konversation.kde.org/ lists the changes
<Jucato> Linux_Galore: different distros have different dependencies
<Jucato> when it comes to versions, that is
<Linux_Galore> Jucato: I know but all the packages on my mandriva machine are older than on my kubuntu one
<swatgoss> hu hu hu some good things :p
<Jucato> Linux_Galore: who knows. I don't know all the mysteries of the Linux world. I'm just saying that 1.0 isn't officially in Dapper yet
<Linux_Galore> insnt that clever, put kradio on the repo but it wont install
<Jucato> that it will be (actually should have been weeks ago) in dapper-backports in a few days
<Linux_Galore> Jucato: not that much difference to be honest
<Linux_Galore> Jucato: looks and works exactly the same
<Linux_Galore> as the default kubuntu one
<Jucato> not much difference between 1.0 and 0.19?
<Linux_Galore> Jucato: yes
<Jucato> 0.19 can't do left tabs
<Linux_Galore> seems more of a bug fix
<Jucato> 0.19 doesn't have Auto Replace
<Linux_Galore> never used left tab so I wouldnt know
<Jucato> 0.19's scrollback limit is 1000 lines
<swatgoss> some1 know where i can find a Nokia JDK for N-Gage/3650/7650 ?
<swatgoss> just thinking about it cause i'm installing JDK 5.0
<Linux_Galore> swatgoss: doesnt nokia have a linux web site
<swatgoss> not linux one
<swatgoss> symbian one
<Linux_Galore> no nokia has a linux website
<Linux_Galore> 770 runs Linux
<swatgoss> i know
<swatgoss> but i look after N-Gage one
<swatgoss> and N-Gage run symbian 60
<swatgoss> need a "symbian jdk"
<Linux_Galore> I used to have a n-gage,  didnt like it
<Linux_Galore> got it from a friend second hand
<swatgoss> i can't buy a 770 now, keeping money for a new laptop
<swatgoss> so i keep N-Gage for some more time ...
<Linux_Galore> swatgoss: I wouldnt buy a 770 either, get a GP2X, fraction of the price and works better
<swatgoss> tactile screen ?
<Linux_Galore> GPX2 sorry
<swatgoss> no GP2X
<Linux_Galore> no X2  because it has two cpu's
<cpk1> hmm i wish my irc client would tab complete words that are hard to spell
<cpk1> and tab completed things in my sbin
<swatgoss> i remember GP 2x ...
<swatgoss> looking on web
<Jucato> there are 2 different models bearing the same "GP" name
<swatgoss> may be
<swatgoss> oh yes :p
<swatgoss> GPX2 :p
<Linux_Galore> swatgoss: yep your right http://www.gp2x.com/
<cpk1> oh, guess no one else thinks that would be cool
<swatgoss> there is 2 models as jucato says :p
<swatgoss> GP2X is older
<swatgoss> lol 170K colors ...
<Jucato> yes, and GPX2 isn't out yet :P
<swatgoss> 2 is 131Kcolors ... and 2 is 262Kcolors ...
<swatgoss> HOW COULD THEY MAKE A 170K colors SCREEN :p
<Linux_Galore> no the gp2x-f100 is the latest one you can buy -> http://www.gp2x.net.au/
<swatgoss> or just a 131Kcolors screen ...
<Linux_Galore> reason I like the GP2X is unlike other media players you dont have to re rip your video files to a lower res
<swatgoss> 5.3 bits for red, 5.3 bits for blue, 5.3 bits for green ?
<Linux_Galore> to play them
<swatgoss> some1 know how to adress 5.3333333333bits for color ?
<Linux_Galore> its pretty cheap and you get all the libs for free
<swatgoss> for videos i got my DS :p
<swatgoss> not 320x240 ... but 256x192 is enough for animes
<Linux_Galore> yeah but the ds has the same problem as the ipod and the creative vision:m  it wont play high res video files
<swatgoss> and ?
<swatgoss> no need of hi res :p
<swatgoss> reecoding to 256x192
<Linux_Galore> well all my anime files are 800x res
<swatgoss> some of mine too
<Linux_Galore> Im not re ripping them if I dont have to
<Jucato> *cough*offtopic*cough*
<swatgoss> lot of them are "only 640x480" :p
<Linux_Galore> well no one is asking questions
<swatgoss> yes me
<swatgoss> mencoder
<Linux_Galore> and the room was dead
<swatgoss> i got mencoder and specific codec under win32
<swatgoss> to encode for my DS
<swatgoss> can't make kind of scratch myself ... i'm too bad for this kind of things ...
<swatgoss> u think i can find it somewhere ?
<Linux_Galore> seen Linux running on a DS
<Jucato> no way?!?!
<swatgoss> yop DSLinux :p
<Linux_Galore> yes way
<Linux_Galore> Jucato: play anything you want
<swatgoss> dev are trying to make a GUI
<Jucato> NO WAY!?!?!?
<swatgoss> but with 4MB ram ...
<swatgoss> not easy :p
<Linux_Galore> yeah theres some hardware hacks for the ds
<Linux_Galore> use flash to extend its abilities
<swatgoss> SuperKey, SuperPass1/2
<swatgoss> i got a SuperPass2 with a 256Mb SD card, soon a 2GB card
<Jucato> Linux_Galore: can DSLinux play mp3's, videos, and read PDFs?
<Linux_Galore> put linux on the flash and the 4mb is for kicking the base system off
<swatgoss> :( but it only have 32MB of RAM on SuperCard (not Pass sry ...)
<swatgoss> i'm not sure
<Linux_Galore> swatgoss: I saw 4Gb flash being used
<swatgoss> it don't play mp3 video or PDf now ...
<swatgoss> the entire uncompressed linux is about 11MB
<Kennie> hi is ther a way to remove the bleep in Konsole if eg. tab doesnt match?
<swatgoss> join #DSonlinux1 :p
<swatgoss> not u kennie
<Jucato> Kennie: Settings > Configure Notifications?
<Linux_Galore> Kennie: yeah setting-> configure notifications
<Kennie> k tnx :)
<Jucato> Kennie: or Settings > Bell
<Linux_Galore> I dont use konsole, been using yakuake for a year now
<Jucato> Linux_Galore: well, Yakuake will basically use Konsole's settings
<Linux_Galore> Kennie: install yakuake  makes konsole look like a toy
<Jucato> unless of course, you set it to use ssomething else
<Linux_Galore> Jucato: yes it does
<Kennie> Linux_Galore will check out ;)
<swatgoss> just applied the matrix skin on Konsole :p
<swatgoss> Green/black
<Linux_Galore> swatgoss: come here
<Linux_Galore> swatgoss: <whispers> closer
* swatgoss is wondering if a script can make a kind of "Knock knock" prompt
<Linux_Galore> swatgoss: YOUR A GEEK!!
<Linux_Galore> heh heh
<swatgoss> i know ...
<swatgoss> i bega/un reading Java 1.5 at school ...
<Linux_Galore> swatgoss: done the perl stuff yet
<swatgoss> hummm
<swatgoss> school
<swatgoss> "lyce" in france
<swatgoss> college i think in english countries
<Jucato> you're both geeks :P
<Linux_Galore> swatgoss: your not a geek untill you can create totally unreadable perl code and use vim
<swatgoss> i'm a hardware geek :p
<Linux_Galore> then there is the mega geeks, there into lisp and schema
<swatgoss> i can sold you a 2nd AGP on ur mobo to make a SLI with it !
<Jucato> there are different "degrees" of geekyness. but the fact that you've been talking for a long time about modding handhelds with a geeky OS...
<Linux_Galore> lol
<swatgoss> :p
<Linux_Galore> Jucato: gp2x comes with Linux
<swatgoss> i prefer DS
<Jucato> yeah.. but DS doesn't
<Jucato> so there!
<Jucato> :P
<Linux_Galore> I havent modified an iPOD yet
<Linux_Galore> ie ipodlinux.org
<swatgoss> so i was saying
<Linux_Galore> thats next
<Jucato> I want to mod my Windows powered phone!!
<swatgoss> the probleme of DSLinux is that it don't have much things by default
<Linux_Galore> swatgoss: have to use flash
<swatgoss> hanoi towers game
<swatgoss> 2 CLI games
<swatgoss> some other things
<Jucato> if GPX2 comes out and it's cheap, and it can really read PDF's... i'm buying it...
<swatgoss> will it have a touch screen ?
<swatgoss> and if a N-Gage can read PDF, a GPX2 will ...
<Jucato> well, GP2X certainly couldn't
<swatgoss> ????
* Jucato wonders what use a touchscreen has on DS
<swatgoss> no need of a mouse :p
<Jucato> GP2X's "e-book" reader is just a plain text ebook reader
<Jucato> swatgoss: well, for now there's not much on DS that needs it, right?
<Jucato> or at least, for the stuff available here... :(
<swatgoss> DS games, lot
<swatgoss> DS homebrews
<swatgoss> some
<swatgoss> like BeUp
<swatgoss> MSN on DS if u prefer :p
<swatgoss> to switch conversations
<swatgoss> thx to stylus
* Jucato dreams of a gaming console that could aslo be a PIM... :P
<swatgoss> PIM ?
<Linux_Galore> Jucato: like a Zaurus 3200
<Jucato> Personal Info Manager
<swatgoss> personal ? manager
<swatgoss> ok
<Jucato> = PDA
<Linux_Galore> Jucato: zaurus does all that
<swatgoss> DS with more RAM ...
* Jucato looks it up...
<Linux_Galore> swatgoss: some of the zaurus models come with a hardisk
<swatgoss> or just a read/WRITE access on a DS card
<swatgoss> thats one of the 2 problems of DS ...
<swatgoss> tiny main RAM
<Jucato> doesn't DS have a plugin for MMC/SD Cards?
<swatgoss> and not easy stockage
<Linux_Galore> even install debian on a zaurus
<swatgoss> with a supercard yes
<Jucato> ooh Sharp...
<Jucato> omoshiroi
<swatgoss> a super card is a SD/CF -> GBA adapter
<Jucato> ooops. that means "interesting"
<swatgoss> but only have 32MB of EEPROM of some kind of memory like that
<Linux_Galore> Jucato: keep an eye on ebay, now and again someone buys one that doesnt have a clue how to use Linux and flogs it cheap
<Jucato> oh no... keyboard...
<Linux_Galore> Jucato: keyboard is built in but Ive seen someone connect a keyboard to a zaurus via the usb port
* swatgoss is on phone
<Jucato> looks nice...
<Jucato> I just had a bad experience with gadgets with keyboards...
<Linux_Galore> http://www.openzaurus.org/wordpress/
<Jucato> err... it has a touchscreen?
<Linux_Galore> Jucato: yep
<Jucato> ok that totally changes everything!! :)
<Jucato> ah, now the question would be "how much" and whether there's local support for it...
<Linux_Galore> Jucato: 5600 is a good entry level model -> http://cgi.ebay.com/SHARP-ZAURUS-SL-5600-PDA-LINUX-Wi-Fi-COLOR-LCD-IN-BOX_W0QQitemZ180029067309QQihZ008QQcategoryZ38331QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item180029067309
<Jucato> Linux_Galore: hold on, what's Zauru's real/built-in OS?
<Linux_Galore> Jucato: depends on what model there is a big range
<Jucato> SL-3000 is the one with Linux?
<Linux_Galore> Jucato: yes zaurus runs the "full" version of Linux
<Linux_Galore> Jucato: they all run Linux
<Jucato> wonder if you could install a KDE distro :P
<Linux_Galore> Jucato: it already run QT
<Jucato> hey this 5600 is really cheap!
<Linux_Galore> Jucato: the gui on the zaurus is based on QT tool kit same as kde
<Jucato> you have convinced me... and now I won't be able to sleep dreaming of it
<Jucato> aah  Qtopia
<Linux_Galore> Jucato: the sl-c### ones are the best though
<Jucato> and probably the most expensive...
<Jucato> time to hunt :P
<Linux_Galore> but if your after a good entry model the 5600 is the best, avoid the 5500 they're rubbish
* Jucato sighs...
<Jucato> you are feeding my addiction
<Jucato> :P
<Linux_Galore> Jucato: just wait, I got a sl-c3200 cheap after waiting 4 months
<Jucato> how much is "cheap"?
<Linux_Galore> Jucato: AU$360 or about US$270
<Jucato> ouch
<Jucato> hm.. not bad if I convert directly...
<Linux_Galore> yeah but the things are US$800
<Jucato> O_O
<Jucato> time to ask the local "geeks" about prices and good deals for this...
<Linux_Galore> Ive ripped the hardisk out already and put a 30Gb micro drive in it from a broken creative mp3 player I baught on ebay for $63
<Jucato> ugh.. something I forgot to ask...
<zorglu_> i would like kubuntu to accept the 'window' key on my keyboard, to later create shortcut based on it. any suggestion on where to start
<Jucato> does it function as a phone?
<Linux_Galore> Jucato: no, its basically a really small PC with an xscale cpu and a hardisk
<Jucato> zorglu_: it accepts your windows key, but as a modifier key, that is, somethng like Alt or Ctrl
<Jucato> hm... fair enough.. I'll just get a very cheap phone...
<Jucato> I was hoping to purchase a new smartphone next year, though
<Linux_Galore> Jucato: heard theres a project to put linux on a treo
<zorglu_> Jucato: impossible to make it accept the window key as modifier ?
<Jucato> zorglu_: it's a modifier already
<Jucato> you can use it like Win+Space or Win+1 or Win+F1
<Jucato> Linux_Galore: nice...
<zorglu_> Jucato: oh ok thanks
<Werdna> ~tell me about dualboot
<Werdna> dammit
<Werdna> is there a factoid-based bot in here?
<Linux_Galore> Jucato: get ready for this screen shot, here we go -> http://www.engadget.com/2006/02/06/linux-on-treo-650-gets-real/
<Jucato> !dualboot
<ubotu> Dual boot instructions for x86/amd64 https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - for mac https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<Linux_Galore> Jucato: mauwahahah
<Jucato> noooooooo!!!
<Jucato> ugh  gnome...
<Linux_Galore> yes you can feel the power of the Tux side
<Jucato> I can see the foot, that's for sure :P
<Linux_Galore> Jucato: few projects actually
<Linux_Galore> for the treo
<Jucato> well, until then, my search continues...
<Linux_Galore> I was looking at a treo but deep southed the idea because I couldnt run Linux, well havent the times changed
<Jucato> a Symbian would probably be ok... anything just not Windows CE...
<Linux_Galore> Jucato: just change the UI, it runs X so you can just set it to kdm
<Jucato> if KDE has a GPE equivalent
<Linux_Galore> Jucato: ooh theres a Linux treo in the works
<Jucato> ugh...noooo....
<Linux_Galore> from palm
<Jucato> I thought I was cured of my gadget-addiction
<Linux_Galore> lol
<Linux_Galore> Jucato: dont visit my place i collect PDA's
<Linux_Galore> Ive got the whole Newton range including the clambook "in its original box"
<Jucato> ha!! If I did, I'd steal them :P
<Linux_Galore> got it from some guy in the UK, he baught it and never used the thing
<Linux_Galore> so basically its brand new
<Jucato> I actually prefer smartphones over plain PDA's or ultra mobiles... I don't like having to carry 2 gadgets around...
<Linux_Galore> all the local second hand shops have my email address
<Jucato> hah
<acidplace> hello
<acidplace> people
<acidplace> help me pls
<Linux_Galore> you may laugh now, but my Apple newtons have doubled on price on ebay in two years
<acidplace> i need to install xgl
<Linux_Galore> acidplace: ask away
<cpk1> hooray no more boring pda talk, someone needs real help
<cpk1> =)
<Linux_Galore> acidplace: what type of graphics card do you have
<Linux_Galore> lol
<acidplace> Savege 3d
<Jucato> cpk1: :P
<grothesk> acidplace: Forget it.
<Linux_Galore> acidplace: not enough grunt
<acidplace> iok
<acidplace> ok
<Jucato> won't work..
<Linux_Galore> acidplace: you need a GF4 at least
<Jucato> or an ATI equivalent...
<Linux_Galore> yeah but the ati drivers are rubbish
<Linux_Galore> with xgl
<acidplace> GeForce 6200
<grothesk> Even without xgl *g*
<Jucato> ati = aiglx, nvidia = xgl
<Linux_Galore> lol
<Jucato> acidplace: that would work, I guess
<Linux_Galore> no isnt xgl = Novel and aixgl = red hat
<cpk1> they are both doing the same thing
<acidplace> what is rubbish
<Linux_Galore> ati drivers
<Jucato> acidplace: rubbish means "trash"
<acidplace> ati drivers is not good?
<Linux_Galore> acidplace: rubbish - garbage.trash,refuse
<acidplace> what?
<grothesk> No, ati drivers are not good.
* swatgoss is back
<Linux_Galore> acidplace: there ok but nvidia does a better job
<acidplace> ok
<Jucato> some like ATI, some like NVIDIA. personal choice...
<acidplace> but
* Jucato prefers NVIDIA...
<cpk1> it used to be that nvidia was the clear choice for a linux machine
<swatgoss> for nux drivers nvidia is a bit ahead
<swatgoss> i got a 6600GT on my desk PC and a Mobility 9200 on my laptop ...
<Linux_Galore> yeah also Nvidia is launching the new 9### series drivers with better xorg 7.01 support
<Jucato> anyway, acidplace you need an nvidia card for xgl to work
<acidplace> i installed  to my home PC GeForce FX 5200 MB 128bit is good
<Jucato> yes, that kind of video card
<swatgoss> 9200 only run generic drivers :p
<Linux_Galore> got 7200 on this machine and a 420m on my laptop
<Jucato> Linux_Galore: don't you mean X.org 7.1?
<swatgoss> FX5200 128bits ?
<swatgoss> called a 5500 now :p
<Linux_Galore> Jucato: could be
<swatgoss> 3rd gen FX5200 are 64bits
<swatgoss> or speaking about 128MB :p
<Jucato> unfortunately, the X.org that will ship with Edgy has only AIGLX enabled, and it seems that X.org prefers AIGLX... :(
<Linux_Galore> Jucato: just read the release details and it said native support for xorg 7. something
<laz-e-coyote> hi, does anyone know if it's possible to focus on the filter text box in the konqueror toolbar using a keyboard shortcut?
<Linux_Galore> yeah but aiglx is no were near as mature as xgl
<acidplace> but peple help me to install to my PC XGL
<acidplace> on ge force FX5200 128MB
<Jucato> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing (window) manager) and XGL (Xserver architecture layered on top of OpenGL) howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager XGL+compiz help in #ubuntu-xgl  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<Linux_Galore> acidplace: wont work your card hasnt got enough grunt to run the effects
<Jucato> Linux_Galore: he has one on his PC at home
<Jucato> laz-e-coyote: that I'd love to know too
<Linux_Galore> acidplace: click the link above this post
<Linux_Galore> Jucato: lag
<Jucato> :(
<laz-e-coyote> Jucato: it's one of the most useful features in kde, but the lack of keyboard shortcut makes it almost useless
<Linux_Galore> laz-e-coyote: ??
<Jucato> laz-e-coyote: yeah... in the meantime, you could try "fast typing" to get to the file if you know the filename
<Jucato> Linux_Galore: filter search in Konqueroro
<laz-e-coyote> Linux_Galore: the filter text box in konqueror
<Linux_Galore> laz-e-coyote: I use kbeagle for text files
<abattoir> you guys mean the filter box in the file mgmt. mode?
<Linux_Galore> laz-e-coyote: wrong tool
<Jucato> Linux_Galore: err... not that
<Jucato> abattoir: yes
<laz-e-coyote> abattoir: exactly
<Jucato> you know of any keyboard voodoo?
<Jucato> abattoir: btw, wb :)
<abattoir> Jucato: thanks :)
<zorglu_> i like the web :)
<abattoir> Jucato: seems like my clone left when i left too :)
<Jucato> heh
<zorglu_> Jucato: i just googled you, looked at your blog and what you were doing. it is cool :)
<Jucato> O_O
<Jucato> which of my blogs?
<Linux_Galore> laz-e-coyote: heh heh I have a text filter on konqueror, Tools->View Filter->Text Document
<Jucato> this is one of those moments that I wish I was like abattoir :)
<zorglu_> Jucato: dont remember the url, the one about ubuntu with the classroom, on wordpress i think
<Linux_Galore> laz-e-coyote: you mean that
* fdoving googles jucato too. 
<Jucato> aah
<Jucato> lol
<abattoir> Jucato: why what happened?
<Jucato> my Multiply site is more updated than WP..
<abattoir> aah, being discreet :)
<Jucato> Linux_Galore: err... wrong answer?
* Linux_Galore finds the default setup for konqueror in Kubuntu total rubbish
* abattoir will finally(hopefully) get a wiki page today
<laz-e-coyote> Linux_Galore: no, i mean the filter text box on the toolbar, when u type something in it it filters the list of files and shows only the files with the text your wrote in the filename string
<Jucato> Linux_Galore: he's asking about a keyboard shortcut to activate the filter search field in Konqueror
<Linux_Galore> laz-e-coyote: he want to filter text files doesnt he
<Linux_Galore> Jucato: aaa
<laz-e-coyote> Linux_Galore: no
<Jucato> something like what F6 does to the URL/Location bar
<abattoir> or Ctrl+L
<laz-e-coyote> Linux_Galore: i want to show only files that have a specific string in their filename
<Jucato> abattoir: that's for the location/address bar...
<Linux_Galore> Jucato: you mean link a key with a command
<abattoir> Ctrl+S goes to the search bar
<laz-e-coyote> Linux_Galore: and not necessarily in the beginning of the file
<abattoir> maybe its time to  code one ;)
<laz-e-coyote> abattoir: it's not the search bar
<Linux_Galore> laz-e-coyote: do that with keytouch
<Jucato> Linux_Galore: no
<Jucato> not the search bar, not a command...
<abattoir> Jucato: yes, that's what i meant, it was an 'or' for your statement
<laz-e-coyote> Linux_Galore: how?
<Jucato> aah
<Jucato> Linux_Galore: do you see what happens when you press Ctrl+L or F6?
<Jucato> in Konqueror
<Linux_Galore> laz-e-coyote: every app has an kio option that you can tell keytouch to activate
<laz-e-coyote> Linux_Galore: can i test it with dcop?
<Jucato> er.. problem in using dcop... you have to know the exact name of the Konqueror instance
<Linux_Galore> laz-e-coyote: good example run dcop amarok player nowPlaying  when amarok is up and running
<Linux_Galore> laz-e-coyote: in the command line
<Linux_Galore> it should tell you what is playing
<Jucato> Linux_Galore: problem in using dcop... you have to know the exact name of the Konqueror instance for it to work
<Linux_Galore> Jucato: yes but you can use --help
<Linux_Galore> Jucato: at each level
<Jucato> Linux_Galore: not what I meant
<Linux_Galore> help will then tell you your options
<swatgoss> thetime
<Jucato> dcop sees Konqueror as konqueror-####
<Jucato> each konqueror instance has a different number.
<Linux_Galore> Jucato: yeah but you can script that and key keytouch to run it
<Linux_Galore> get*
<Werdna> wow. dualbooting is actually pretty damn easy
<Linux_Galore> keytouch -> script -> konqueror action
* Werdna heart GRUB
<Jucato> well if you say so... but don't you think it's overkill to be going through this for a function that should actually be there?
<Jucato> Werdna: glad you found your way
<Linux_Galore> Jucato: or just use kbeagle lol
<Werdna> Jucato, ;-) thanks.
<Jucato> they serve different purposes...
<laz-e-coyote> Linux_Galore: i only want the files in the current folder
<Jucato> and it's even more overkill to use beagle to quickly filter through a directory that you're already on...
<lupine_85> beagle-- :(
<Linux_Galore> Jucato: bugger me kcontrol->system->Input Actions  its all there
<zorglu_> one kde guys, vandoneur or close, did something similar on kde (in c++)
* swatgoss is gone (to) lunch :p
<Jucato> but not the "exact" command/shortcut...
* Jucato has been wondering what keytouch is...
<Linux_Galore> Jucato: yes you can edit the exact command keyboard shortcut , even show some examples
<Jucato> Linux_Galore: I meant, not the exact command that laz-e-coyote has been looking for.
<Jucato> "focus filter search"
<Linux_Galore> Jucato: its in kcontrol
<Jucato> where? I'm looking at it right now
<Jucato> where is the Input Action that will focus on the Filter Search field?
<Jucato> hm....
<laz-e-coyote> i can't find the filter thing using dcop
<Jucato> neither can I...
<laz-e-coyote> the konqueror-9156 item doesn't seem to have that
<Jucato> (btw, you can use kdcop to use dcop with a GUI)
<Linux_Galore> just had an idea, I remember reading something about hacking the konquerorrc file for shortcuts
<Jucato> well, unless we know which part/command/whatever does that..
<Linux_Galore> Jucato: aaah you can set window specific shortcuts
<Jucato> Linux_Galore: Alt+F3
<Linux_Galore> basically you save your text browsing filtered session
<Jucato> ???
<bropho> any1 know where i can get some stuff for linux
<bropho> free stuff
<swatgoss> adept ?
<Linux_Galore> Jucato: say I use the filter->text option i can actually save that as a mode
<Linux_Galore> then access it with a shortcut
<Jucato> Linux_Galore: and if I would want to filter on another directory? will it work?
<swatgoss> bropho try adept ...
<bropho> swatgoss wats that
<swatgoss> bropho program for download/install all kind of other programs
<swatgoss> u click on the program u like
<swatgoss> apply
<swatgoss> and u have the program
<swatgoss> all free
<bropho> swatgoss where from
<swatgoss> K menu
<swatgoss> system > adept manager
<Jucato> bropho: read this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingSoftware and this https://help.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/desktopguide/C/add-applications.html
<Loungefly> hey all, just wanting to get some feedback. I know Reconstructor and UCK are available, but is there any way to make a liveCD based on a currently installed Ubuntu/Kubuntu? In the way that mklivecd is able to etc.
<bropho> oh right i know wat u mean know i know about that
* Werdna listens in closely for the answer to Loungefly's question.
<swatgoss> what kind of free stuff u look after ?
<Loungefly> :)
<swatgoss> all programs u can want to DL are on adept
<bropho> ok then what about wmv codec
<swatgoss> !codec
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about codec - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<swatgoss> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<swatgoss> look here
<Loungefly> anyone? Bueller....Bueller....
<SillyZ> gmorning
<swatgoss> morning ? what country ?
<abattoir> Ferris bueller? :P
<bropho> its 9"11 pm here
<SillyZ> usa, gmt-0500
<bropho> 9:11 pm
<Loungefly> yep :P amazing how many people don't pick up on that. I must be getting old :P
<swatgoss> 1:12pm ....
<bropho> im in aus
<bropho> auzzie
<SillyZ> i know who bueller is, and ya makes me feel old just thinkin bout it
<SillyZ> :D
<Loungefly> lol
<Loungefly> what part of oz bropho?
<bropho> tas
<Loungefly> ok so I take it there's no way to create a liveCD based on a current install?
<Loungefly> ah cool
<Loungefly> south coast NSW here
<bropho> cool
<DeadSouL> I connected my laptop to TV. I got output from both TV and Laptop's monitor but image in the TV is black and white. How can I make it colorful
<DeadSouL> ?
<bropho> iim bored
<leo__> hi
<leo__> jemand aus deutschland da?
<Loungefly> whatchoo talkin' bout Willis
<swatgoss> about how many hours can i consider JDK 5.0 install is crashed ? 3 hours is enough  ?
<bropho> i want to learn c++
<swatgoss> www.wannalearnc++.com
<bropho> cool thanks
<laz-e-coyote> Linux_Galore: i don't wanna filter text files
<laz-e-coyote> Linux_Galore: i want to display only files with a specific string in the NAME of the file
<lupine_85> then use find :)
<lupine_85> or slocate
<fleissigfiona> hey lupine
<lupine_85> hi :)
<lupine_85> how's you?
<fleissigfiona> good thanks
<momal> Does anyone know how to reload xorg to all defaults? when I started kubuntu it just showed the checkedscreen with black X-hair. So I reinstalled xorg, reinstalled the nvidia drivers, tried nvidia drivers from sound, glx and glx-legacy and using nvidia-xconfig... nothing is working. my card is a GF7800gt
<bropho> my web browser wont work (konqueror, firefox)
<bropho> my web browsers wont work (konqueror, firefox)
<momal> I have trid | X -configure | as well and no work :(
<swatgoss> do u ever saw an URL with a "+" in it ?
<bropho> its not that konqueror wont start up
<swatgoss> do = did
<Linux_Galore> laz-e-coyote: learn the command line lazy
<Linux_Galore> laz-e-coyote: ie grep will filter files
<tillmann> momal: are you sure that you are starting some kind of login manager (kdm/gdm)
<bropho> ill be back in a sec reboot computer
<momal> omfg didn't think of that will check.
<pera> sorry
<momal> kdm seems to start well it is running kdm according to ps
<bropho> im back
<Linux_Galore> you know the only thing that I find annoying about konqueror is there is no shortcut to Find, Firefox its ctrl f
<bropho> im bored
<momal> is there some generic drivers for nvidia cards that will work with xorg? that I can load
<tillmann> I don't know much about nvidea driver or X in general, but the open source nv driver should at least get you 2D support
<tillmann> you might try to use dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Linux_Galore> momal: yeah you have two choices, get the driver from nvidia.com or install the nvidia driver via adept
<tillmann> and have at /var/log/Xorg.*.log
<momal> linux_galore: I have already tried both X starts then just hangs on checked screen with black X-hair
<Linux_Galore> momal: thats X running
<Linux_Galore> momal: do you get the nvidia splash screen
<Linux_Galore> momal: if you dont get the nvidia splash screen it means the driver isnt installed properly
<momal> I get it then it goes straight to checked screen and stops
<Linux_Galore> momal: read this -> http://kubuntu101.blogspot.com/2005/11/linux-gaming-part-4-installing-nvidia.html
<Linux_Galore> momal: you dont have the driver installed its that simple
<Linux_Galore> momal: no nvidia flash screen = driver not installed properly
<Linux_Galore> momal: ok boot the machine up and I will show you how to get it back to a default settings
<Samuli^> momal, there's nvidia-glx in the repos.
<momal> Linux_Galore: I said i got it the flash screen with nvidia icon but then after it comes up it goes to checked screen with black X
<momal> already have that installed samuli^
<Linux_Galore> momal: so you get the Big NVIDIA logo
<Linux_Galore> momal: if you get that then the driver is working
<momal> yes white background nvidia logo in middle thats green and says nvidia
<momal> but then it just stops
<Linux_Galore> momal: if you get X that means the X graphical server is working
<Linux_Galore> momal: if you get no login that means kdm is borked
<momal> yea then why isn't anything else loading :S
<Linux_Galore> momal: press ctrl alt backspace
<Samuli^> momal, try sudo /etc/init.d/kdm restart
<crazyjazy> ne1 help me with an alternate install of ubuntu (using a backpack external cd drive
<Samuli^> maybe it's just no running at all.
<Samuli^> not
<Linux_Galore> Samuli^: yeah I think he broke kdm some how
<Linux_Galore> Samuli^: stuffing around with adept lol
<Linux_Galore> Samuli^: maybe the whole kubuntu-desktop has been removed, saw that once
<Linux_Galore> get the same problem were x works but theres nothing to load
<Samuli^> heh, yeah. Or kdm just isn't running. X doesn't start kdm.
<bropho> you cant read this
<bropho>  you cant read this
<Linux_Galore> Samuli^: after years of doing admin and tech support first thing I learn is people lie about why there computer has gone spastic
<bropho> damit
<bropho> i want red hat
<bropho> linux
<bropho> cost too much
<Linux_Galore> Samuli^: got to the stage were at work I have no admin logins allowed via a keyboard, you have to use a usb thumb drive with a pam key on it
<Linux_Galore> bropho: get CentOS  its a free version of RHEL
<Linux_Galore> bropho: or use fedora
<bropho> linux is big too download though i have slow internet
<Linux_Galore> bropho: you can install some distro via a floppy or a small image you can download ie suse can do that
<bropho> yeah but doesnt it use the internet for the install
<Linux_Galore> bropho: linux is as big or small as you want it to be, dam small Linux (dsl) is only about 64mb
<Linux_Galore> bropho: you can always just order an ubuntu cd to be sent to you for free
<Linux_Galore> bropho: or talk to your local LUG and they will often give you a CD for nothing or for a trade on a blank cd
<bropho> im kubuntu know from a magazine i got. im going to got to that shop 2morrow
<bropho> LUG?
<Linux_Galore> http://www.ssc.com:8080/glue/groups/
<Linux_Galore> bropho: click on the link above to find you local lug  (Linux user group)
<bropho> im from a small town we dont have one
<Linux_Galore> bropho: you do have a mail box dont you
<bropho> yes
<Linux_Galore> bropho: send a self address letter to the person offering the cd at your nearest LUG
<Linux_Galore> bropho: they will mail you the cd back
<bropho> it took me too www.linuxjournal.com
<momal> omg... It started up after running /etc/init.d/kdm restart and i rebooted the computer just to make sure was all good.. now it freezes on kubuntu screen with the kubuntu logo in blue and the blue loading bar. so I tried running the restart again and just sits there O_o
<Linux_Galore> bropho: sorry better link -> http://www.linux.org/groups/
<bropho> loading
<Linux_Galore> momal: something is seriously borked
<momal> ok just reinstalled nvidia drivers from sound seems to come up now... time for another reboot and see what happens
<Linux_Galore> momal: when it becomes a moving target like with your machine I start thinking bad hardware
<bropho> cool i found one in my state (tasmania)
<Linux_Galore> bropho: now go onto there mailing list sign up and them email them a request
<Werdna> are dm-x devices removable, i.e. a firewire drive or something?
<momal> rofl i hope not its all new lol!... its rebooting forsome reason X didn't load jsut before said nvidia module wasn't loaded its booting up now hopefully will work
<Linux_Galore> bropho: they might even have a channel on freenode
<bropho> ok
<bropho> thanks
<Linux_Galore> bropho: whats the club called tslug ??
<Linux_Galore> bropho: whats the club called taslug ??
<bropho> yes
<bobbyyu> I have a problem: my packages are broken and Adept won't commit changes
<Werdna> bobbyyu, what have you changed recently?
<bobbyyu> What is the first thing to check?
<Linux_Galore> bropho: aah there called penguinlug  lol
<bobbyyu> What do you mean?
<Werdna> some error message pastes might also be helpful - but if it's more than a line or two, put it in a pastebin
<bobbyyu> I did a massive update
<Werdna> I see.
<bropho> lol
<bropho> stupid slow internet
<Linux_Galore> bropho: well they have a forum, so just create an account and ask away
<Linux_Galore> bropho: why do you have dialup ?, dsl is the same price now
<bropho> dsl is not available were im at
<Werdna> !dualboot
<ubotu> Dual boot instructions for x86/amd64 https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - for mac https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<bobbyyu> So what's the first thing to look?
<Linux_Galore> bropho: what your too far from the exchange ??
<Linux_Galore> bropho: all exchanges in AU not have dsl, its legislative law
<Linux_Galore> now*
<bropho> i dont telstra wont let us have unless 300 people demand it and our pop is only 900
<bropho> telstra wont let us have unless 300 people demand it and our pop is only 900
<Linux_Galore> bropho: they cant refuse, tell them they are infringing there T1 agreement with the government and you will lodge a complaint with the aca
<Linux_Galore> bropho: bet you get dsl in a week
<bropho> wat make u say that
<Linux_Galore> because the aca will slap a $500 per day fine on them
<bropho> where can i see this agreenmant
<Linux_Galore> broth: just inquire about the aca on google
<Linux_Galore> bropho: they manage all that type of stuff
<bropho> ok this is geting interesting
<bropho> theres alot of aca's on google wich one is it
<Linux_Galore> bropho: part of the deal with the t1 selloff is a service guarantee to remote areas
<Linux_Galore> bropho: be a .gov one
<bropho> what does aca stand for
<Linux_Galore> bropho: http://www.acma.gov.au/ACMAINTER:HOMEPAGE::pc=HOME
<Linux_Galore> australian communications authority
<bropho> thanks
<stephan> STOP
<momal> ok this makes no freeken sense >_<. boots up and doesn't start X trying to start X manually says about nvidia module not loading. So i run the nvidia driver installer it installs fine. I restart X and kdm back up they work fine as soon as I reboot the computer it wont start again.
<Linux_Galore> momal: something isnt being saved
<bropho> linux_galore: i cant find it
<Linux_Galore> bropho: it wont be on there home page email and ask
<bropho> ok
<Linux_Galore> bropho: so no wireless either huh
<momal> the error on X is about api mismatch from the X module to the Nvidia kernal module :S
<bropho> wireless broadband yeah but its slower than dial-up here
<Linux_Galore> bropho: they wonder why more young people leave than stay in Tasmania per year, hmm might be because there so technically retarded that young people feel strangled
<bropho> yeah thats about right but i would be happy with leaving this crappy town
<Linux_Galore> bropho: Tamsmania in 20 years will be just full of greenies and old people
<Werdna> teehee
<bropho> i hpe not
<Linux_Galore> bropho: my parents lived there for a while
<bropho> yeah?
<Linux_Galore> bropho: they couldnt leave fast enough
<dhq> i will install windows xp now how do i reconfigure grub
<bropho> yeah
<Linux_Galore> bropho: Tasmania when I rode my motorbike there reminded me allot of rural northern victoria
* Werdna is from Australia, too.
<Linux_Galore> bropho: nice place to visit (Tasmania) sux to be you lol
<bropho> yeah i know i am me!
<MenZa> dhq: try #ubuntu
<Linux_Galore> bropho: the neighbours next to were my parents lived built there own log cabbin house and decided they would live on the dole for the rest of there lives, I asked, so your not ever going to get a job, they were a matter of fact "yep"
<momal> Anyone have an ideas to why nvidia module wont save ?... (X doesn't start install drivers it works. reboot computer doesn't work again)
<bropho> lol
<Linux_Galore> bropho: everyone is running some type of back yard scam in tasmania, I got fresh milk and eggs and beef that was butchered only 5 days ago
<Linux_Galore> bropho: if you a no chemicals so fresh its still warm type of person tasmania is great
<bropho> i dont realy care about that stuff as long as its good
<Linux_Galore> bropho: trust me it is, I miss the milk and the mega tender steaks
<bropho> yeah i like meat
<Linux_Galore> and the day old eggs
<bropho> eggs are ok
<arunkale> hey people
<Linux_Galore> bropho: depends were you get them, super market eggs are a week old
<Linux_Galore> bropho: day old eggs have a funny smell so they put them in storage for a week
<bropho> i sometimes get them from my grandad who lives on a farm
<Linux_Galore> sheesh no questions tonight
<Linux_Galore> bropho: yeah, found you cant make cakes with day old eggs
<Linux_Galore> bropho: have to wait a few days
<larson9999> i wrote a tool for work years ago that reported on disk usage at the user/file/ and directory level.  basically you set thresholds for when you wanted to report.  for instance percentage free of the file system, directories over a certain size and files over a certain size.  i've looked for disk usage tools and can't find anything that breaks it down to that level.  before i rewrite it i figured i'd ask if anyone here knows of such
<larson9999>  a tool
<Linux_Galore> larson9999: Ive seen something like that
<Linux_Galore> larson9999: actually a few apps that do it
<Linux_Galore> larson9999: http://freshmeat.net/search/?q=disk+usage&section=projects&Go.x=0&Go.y=0
<Werdna> !wifi
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Linux_Galore> larson9999: only 43 projects
<Linux_Galore> heh heh
<bropho> i just sent that email to acma
<bropho> abouyt dsl
<gubatron_> momal, you there?
<bropho> about
<momal> garr can't figure it out gues i'll jsut have to never reboot >_<
<momal> yea I am
<gubatron_> momal: you have the latest kernel headers?
<Linux_Galore> bropho: see what they say, Liberals have been watering down all the T1 stuff
<momal> unles they were updated in the last month
<bropho> ok
<larson9999> Linux_Galore: lol.  i looked and didn't see anything that is exactly what i'm looking for.  i'll look again through this list.
<gubatron_> I think they were, I had to recompile my vmware and my vpnclient this week, I did a dist-upgrade during the weekend
<momal> i'll do a full update on my system again.
<Linux_Galore> larson9999: diskfree emails you
<larson9999> Linux_Galore: just saw that.  looks close
<bropho> i havent got confirm email from taslug yet
<gubatron_> and momal you have the linux-restricted-modules-2.6.latest-your-arch ?
<gubatron_> you want to make sure there's no mismatch bet. your kernel and those nvidia modules
<Linux_Galore> larson9999: always search with a different string on that site
<gubatron_> momal: I went through similar problems this week on two machines, configuring xgl, and configuring a dual screen machine
<Linux_Galore> larson9999: ie disk monitoring
<gubatron_> this channel rocks, always had it open on konversation but never read it
<bropho> im hungry be back in a sec
<swatgoss> re all
<swatgoss> my JDK install crashed
<swatgoss> after reboot adept tells me he is in read only mode
<Jucato> swatgoss: run this in Konsole: sudo dpkg --configure -a
<swatgoss> do i have a way to clear some kind of cache
<swatgoss> it restard install ?
<Jucato> swatgoss: yes
<momal> apt-get clean i belive will clear its cache
<Jucato> it will continue where it stopped when it hung
<Jucato> hang.. hung... err
<swatgoss> Paramtrage de libltdl3 (1.5.22-2) ...
<swatgoss> Paramtrage de odbcinst1debian1 (2.2.11-11build1) ...
<swatgoss> Paramtrage de unixodbc (2.2.11-11build1) ...
<Jucato> swatgoss: don't paste here please. use pastebin
<swatgoss> tells me only this, adpet crashed at the early beginning of jdk 5.0
<swatgoss> i think its ok now :p
<Jucato> the command that I gave should fix it
<NeoSaki> I do not speaka this language
<swatgoss> i didnt use pastebin cuz its only 3 lines :p
<Jucato> :P
<zorglu_> q. im trying to narrow down the reason of why kded eat 100% cpu on my box, it keep reading on a socket, socket:[18751]  according to /proc, how can i convert socket:[18751]  to a more readable format ?
<swatgoss> dictionnary ?
<swatgoss> google translate ?
<swatgoss> oh, not google translate, u asked readable thing :p
<NeoSaki> Saki Don't Speak anything besides Fontinium
* zorglu_ is spamming this question on all channels :)
<Jucato> zorglu_: have you tried the #kde channel?
<momal> what kernal should be used for amx x2 ?
<swatgoss> amx X2 ?
<swatgoss> woooow
<NeoSaki> AMD X-2
<swatgoss> french tank :p
<momal> that could be my prob since im on amd now rather then p4
<Jucato> heh...
<swatgoss> AMD 64 kernel ?
<NeoSaki> yeah
<swatgoss> or K8
<NeoSaki> Kubuntu-64
<zorglu_> Jucato: not yet this one :) ok trying
<swatgoss> but i don t know SMP ...
<swatgoss> "if they are SMP"
<momal> yea amd x2 4200.. umm anyway i can update it to 64 without reinstall of everything ?
<NeoSaki> momal: yeah
<swatgoss> you sure ?
<NeoSaki> momal: just install the x86_64 image
<swatgoss> oh yeah
<NeoSaki> momal: and edit grub
<swatgoss> just thniking about it :p
<NeoSaki> I am running both 64 and 32
<swatgoss> programs are the same ...
<bropho> Linux_Galore: y so quiet
<swatgoss> u got a 96bit OS ?
<swatgoss> great !
<NeoSaki> >_>
<swatgoss> -_- scarying myself sometimes ...
<momal> arr... hmm is the 64 in another rep? because its not in mine :(
<swatgoss> my hand have no humor ...
<NeoSaki> I wish Flash would hurry up and support linux x86_64 already
<NeoSaki> momal: yeah
<NeoSaki> momal: you have to enable the 64-bit repos
<NeoSaki> !x86_64
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about x86_64 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<momal> wait a second... flash.. are you saying i can't use any flash in firefox on 64 O_o
<swatgoss> !amd64
<NeoSaki> hrm... that sucks
<ubotu> AMD64 and EMT64 are fully supported architectures on Ubuntu. See http://tinyurl.com/jv6tc for more information.
<NeoSaki> ahh
<NeoSaki> momal: Yeah, You have todo a work around to get it to work properly
<swatgoss> linux = cluedo sometimes :p
<momal> ... have you gotten that workaround to acually work ?
<swatgoss> jdk install is back :p
<Werdna> how can I download the package file for ubuntu to transfer onto a non-networked computer?
<swatgoss> good question
<momal> on apt-get you can make it download but not install can't you i remember seeing it somewhere.. have a look at apt-get --help
<Werdna> hmm...
<swatgoss> are the repos "connectable" via http or something ?
<Werdna> is there a website I can browse a la packages.debian.org?
<Jucato> packages.ubuntu.com
<Werdna> dammit.
<Werdna> thank you captain obvious :-D
<Jucato> the problem with downloading and installing packages individually is that you won't be able to know and resolve dependencies
<Werdna> yeah, I'll fix that up
<Jucato> "sudo apt-get install -d <package>" to download only, iirc
<swatgoss> packages can't "detect" themselves on a local partition ?
<Werdna> !wifi
<swatgoss> and their dependencies
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Jucato> swatgoss: what do you mean?
<swatgoss> u have 3 packages on a local disk
<swatgoss> u launch install of 1 of 3
<swatgoss> 3 are dependant
<swatgoss> do the 1st detect and install the 2 others ?
<Jucato> nope.
<Jucato> only apt-get and higher package managers can do that
<swatgoss> v_v
<Jucato> installing and individual package requires you to use dpkg, which doesn't have dependency handling
<swatgoss> got 1.6+ GB free on my "/" ... and the jdk install freeze again, 9% this time ...
<swatgoss> last time it does this
<Werdna> hmm.. that's weird
<Jucato> swatgoss: what are you using to install it and from where are you getting it?
<Werdna> I have ndiswrapper installed, but get ndiswrapper: command not found.
<swatgoss> adept > install jdk 5.0 > freeze
<Werdna> ah, I need ndiswrapper-utils
<swatgoss> from normal repos
<Jucato> swatgoss: don't use Adept to install anything java
<momal> hmm anyone happen to know of the url to the 64bit reps?
<swatgoss> ..........
<Jucato> use apt-get. it "hangs" because it's requiring you to agree to a license agreement
<swatgoss> adept GUI don't show CANCEL button ...
<zorglu_> swatgoss: i would guess adept ask for a license agreement, you may look at 'terminal output' or close. or use the same package via apt-get
<zorglu_> as jucato said :)
<zorglu_> ok going to work
<Jucato> swatgoss: close Adept (just close it) and run the command I gave earlier
<swatgoss> ok ok
<swatgoss> dpkg config -a ?
<Jucato> swatgoss: sudo dpkg --configure -a
<swatgoss> locked by another process
<momal> lol close adept
<swatgoss> reboot ... winuser inside :p
<swatgoss> adept CLOSED, not killed
<Jucato> swatgoss: sudo killall adept
<Jucato> then the dpkg command
<swatgoss> not via taskmanager ?
<Jucato> swatgoss: you will have to run taskmanager as root to kill it
<swatgoss> adept: no process killed
<Jucato> hm...
<Milkyy> Hey, I'm trying to run a game called "Tremulous" but apparently I get this: tremulous: error while loading shared libraries: libSDL-1.2.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<swatgoss> conf -a always locked
<Jucato> the "sudo dpkg --configure -a"  says it's still locked?
<swatgoss> reboot incoming :p
<Jucato> swatgoss: if you want to
<swatgoss> will be back 8)
<harvey_> hi there
<momal> hmm... what kernel should i use for amd 32?
<Jucato> amd 32?
<Jucato> is that like Sempron 2200 (1.5GHz)?
<Dink> 2.6.18
<Dink> =)
<momal> nar im talking about the 32bit side of a amx x2
<momal> amd x2*
<Jucato> ah
* Jucato shrugs
<momal> I mean the arch lol
<Dink> 2.6.18 works great :)
<Milkyy> anyone?
<Dink> other then backporting module-assistant from edgy
* Jucato is not familiar with tremolous...
<milco> hmmm
<milco> after a dist-upgrade, the nvidia kernel module cannot be found anymore
* lupine_85 is tempted to actually do it
<swatgoss> I'm baaack
<Dink> Milkyy you on 64 ?
<Jucato> swatgoss: how was it?
<Milkyy> Dink:  yes
<swatgoss> and dpgk config -a don telle me anything ...
<Werdna> bah! wifi on linux is of the devil.
<Dink> sudo apt-get install ia32-libs-sdl
<Jucato> swatgoss: "sudo dpkg --configure -a" ?
<swatgoss> i confirm comand
<swatgoss> and nothing
<milco> im running kernel 2.6.15.27 since yesterday, but from one moment at the other - i seem to have lost my nvidia kernel module?
<swatgoss> yep
<swatgoss> i enter my root pass
<swatgoss> nothing
<milco> when i type 'modeprobe nvidia' > module cannot be found
<Milkyy> Dink: great man thanks that worked :)
<Jucato> then it means there's nothing wrong anymore
<Dink> yep np
<milco> i have the nvidia-glx package installed... any ideas?
<swatgoss> now CL install, or i got a CD with a .bin "shell script" given with m java book
<swatgoss> *my*
<Dink> no idea I use ati :p
<swatgoss> wich one ?
<milco> ..
<Dink> plus i compile my own kernel so no idea man.. try to redownload the packages ??
<swatgoss> Jucato .deb with command line or jdk .bin on my CD ?
<Jucato> swatgoss: have you tried "sudo apt-get install sun-java5-jdk" ?
<swatgoss> not yet
<swatgoss> Jucato but i got 2 options now
<Jucato> swatgoss: are you sure jdk is what you wanted to install?
<Jucato> not -jre or -bin?
<swatgoss> it downloaded 3 things, jdk jre and exemples
<Dink> i would get the latest jdk from sun website symlink it to /usr/bin/java and add jre to profile
<Dink> jdk comes with jre
<Jucato> well, installing from the repositories is supposed to make things easier
<swatgoss> but i got 1 CD with my book of "java learning", with a .bin "shell script" on it
<swatgoss> a jdk .bin
<Dink> easier... this is linux :p
<Dink> nothing should be easy
<Jucato> aw c'mon, that was ages ago Dink
<swatgoss> bah same thing ... i compile my .bin with CL or i use apt-get with CL ...
<Jucato> we have something we call "GUI" now
<Dink> damn did I just age myself there
<swatgoss> can't use a GUI now ...
<Jucato> swatgoss: the problem is with Adept actually
<milco> for some vaque reason, 'nvidia.ko' disapeared from my machine
<swatgoss> and adept isn't a GUI ?
<Jucato> if Synaptic was used to install the same package, there wouldn't have been a problem
<swatgoss> :'(
<Dink> apt-get isnt always 100% especially if you trying to do "special" things
<Dink> sometimes you ahve to get down and dirty
<milco> ive reinstalled nvidia-glx, but i dont get nvidia.ko back? :/
<Jucato> Dink: swatgoss isn't doing something "special", so apt-get should be fine
<Dink> what is he doing ?
<swatgoss> that's why i'm asking if it couldn't be better to use my .bin on my CD ...
<swatgoss> trying to get a jdk
<swatgoss> wanna compile/test my 1st java lines :p
<Jucato> swatgoss: it may or may not be better. using something not from the repositories means that you're not sure that it would work with Ubuntu
<Dink> get jdk from apt-get
<Jucato> but then again, since sun-java5 is in multiverse...
<Dink> I like doing it myself cuz then you can set your javahome, ant, variables to what you like... which if you are doing java code you probably still have to do
<Jucato> !java swatgoss
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about java swatgoss - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Jucato> !java > swatgoss
<Jucato> that page might help you if you want to install the .bin
<Dink> do you mind a 3 line spam ?
<Dink>     *  PATH="/usr/java/jdk1.5.0/bin:$PATH"; export PATH
<Dink>     * PATH="/usr/share/ant/bin:$PATH"; export PATH
<Dink>     * JAVA_HOME="/usr/java/jdk1.5.0"; export JAVA_HOME
<Dink> you probably still need to do that if you are compiling java code
<Dink> something simliar based on the location of you jdk... which to me is always better to use sun version
<Jucato> Dink: doesn't the update-java-something command take care of that already?
<Jucato> !java
<ubotu> To install a java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the Multiverse repository
<Dink> ive had problems in the past using "binary" packages from distros on compiling code
<swatgoss> i just want to check my square perimeter computing program ... :'( :'( :'(
<Jucato> swatgoss: better listen to someone with more experience in dealing with java... I tend to stay away from java...
<Dink> honestly i would get java from sun website
<Dink> its like 2 clicks ;)
<swatgoss> and 1 compilation ?
<Dink> pre compiled
<Dink> well i lied
<swatgoss> is it javac on linux ?
<Linux_Galore> java is easy to setup
<swatgoss> i just need a JVM and javac now ...
<Dink> its like 3 secs for it to set it all up
<Dink> swatgoss get it from sun
<Dink> run it
<Dink> 3 sec later
<Dink> you have all you need
<swatgoss> www.sun.com
<Jucato> swatgoss: check the link that was PM'd to you
<swatgoss> oki doki
<momal> anyone happen to have a big list of reps for everything?
<Jucato> momal: more than the "official" repos
<momal> everything on the offical repos and others
<Jucato> er.. that was supposed to be a question
<Jucato> official repos are the ones that come installed
<Jucato> !easysource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<Linux_Galore> I dont even do that u just downloaded 1.5 with adept and ran  sudo update-alternatives --config java
<Jucato> official repos + unofficial ones
<Jucato> Linux_Galore: for jdk?
<Linux_Galore> Jucato: yes
<Jucato> oh
* Jucato is a Java noob... don't want anything to do with Java...
<Linux_Galore> java is a no brainer
<Jucato> "no brainer"... does that mean it's for people with no brains? >:)
<Jucato> j/k
<swatgoss> probably ...
<Linux_Galore> want hard, try getting flash 9 windows plugin working in the linux version Firefox
<Linux_Galore> yep I got it working
<swatgoss> double clic on .exe from macromedia !
<Linux_Galore> no use wine
<Jucato> :)
<swatgoss> bah
* Jucato is not interested in Flash anymore...
* swatgoss se contente de Flash7 ...
<Linux_Galore> yeah but flash 7 has audo lag between the voice and video
<Jucato> 3-4 years ago, I would have said that "Flash is THE future"
<Linux_Galore> audio*
<MistaED> linux_galore: how did you get that working? i know crossover can embed quicktime but i was never sure how exactly they did it
<swatgoss> any1 of you know a pinmod guide on P4 prescott ?
<Linux_Galore> MistaED: crossover can install flash 9 too
<Linux_Galore> MistaED: just download the flash 9 exe installer
<MistaED> Linux_Galore: cool, can wine do it?
<MistaED> ok
<Linux_Galore> MistaED: yes it can, bit more complicated though
<swatgoss> i got a KDEWallet error ...
<swatgoss> i typed a password for Kopete
<swatgoss> and it don't recognize it anymore
<swatgoss> i used "PACES%" inside ...
<swatgoss> SPACES
<Linux_Galore> MistaED: I also found with youtube you have to run at least one video with the flash 7 plugin then install the wine plugin for flash 9 and it works
<Jucato> swatgoss: which password is it asking for? for the password to your wallet or for Kopete (if you set it not to remember passwords)
<swatgoss> Jucato i want to connect to a protocol, it ask me to open a wallet or something
<swatgoss> i don't know how to say it in english
<Linux_Galore> MistaED: if you try and go straight to youtube with flash 9 setup it wont let you play anything
<swatgoss> Jucato the password that protect my account password :p
<Jucato> swatgoss: it's a password for your wallet, which holds the passwords for other stuff that you might have added
<Linux_Galore> swatgoss: you forget the kwallet apssword ??
<Linux_Galore> password*
<swatgoss> not really
<swatgoss> i can't type it again ...
<swatgoss> cuz i used spaces
<swatgoss> it shoed me *
<swatgoss> but now when i retype spaces
<Linux_Galore> swatgoss: ?? spaces, no one uses spaces
<swatgoss> error -9 if i'm right
<Linux_Galore> swatgoss: have to remove the kwallet setup file
<momal> are there any reps that have the k8-smp kernel's in them? because no matter what i do they never show up >_<
<swatgoss> how can i reset
<swatgoss> but i didnt find it ... u know where it is ?
<swatgoss> momal do K8-smp exist ?
<momal> http://packages.ubuntulinux.org/dapper/allpackages | according to that it does
<momal> but still wont show in adept
<swatgoss> O_o
<momal> linux-amd64-k8-smp (2.6.15.25) [restricted]  [security]  Complete Linux kernel on AMD K8 SMP | thats what some site told me i should use for amd x2
<Galathalion> can anyone help me install flashplug-ind for firefox?
<peter_> is er iemand die nederlands kan lullen?
<swatgoss> Linux_Galore u know where kwallet setup file is ?
<swatgoss> or just the command to run KDEWallet
<swatgoss> i will suppress account
<MistaED> Linux_Galore: ok done, so now do i just uninstall the linux flash player 7 so firefox picks the wine flash 9?
<swatgoss> and create another
<Linux_Galore> MistaED: you install flash 7 first then go to youtube
<Linux_Galore> MistaED: your after the cookie
<Linux_Galore> MistaED: run a video
<MistaED> done
<Linux_Galore> MistaED: then install the flash 9 exe installer
<Linux_Galore> codeweavers is the easy option
<MistaED> yep i used crossover office 5
<Linux_Galore> MistaED: that it once codeweavers has installed it just make sure the plugin is ticked in the plugins tab and your off
<swatgoss> i used sudo apt-get install java5-bin java5-jdk, will it be enough ?
<Linux_Galore> MistaED: when you go to you tube it plays flash videos with flash 9 without the audio lag
<Linux_Galore> MistaED: you have to do it in that order or it doesnt work
<MistaED> Linux_Galore: sure, so now do i restart firefox?
<Linux_Galore> MistaED: yep
<Linux_Galore> MistaED: should now start using the flash 9 plugin
<MistaED> Linux_Galore: success! cheers man
<Linux_Galore> MistaED: youtube thinks you have a working flash setup because the cookie says so and it works
<Linux_Galore> MistaED: I show the other Linux geeks flash 9 running in firefox and there stunned lol
<swatgoss> hummm ...
<swatgoss> java help ?
<MistaED> Linux_Galore: i was just trying to find out how to do this the other day but i totally missed crossover having flash listed in there :P
<Linux_Galore> swatgoss:  remove ~/.kde/share/apps/kwallet/kdewallet.kwl
<Linux_Galore> swatgoss: should reset the password
<swatgoss> and what is the command to RUN kdewallet ?
<en1gma> sup all
<MistaED> Linux_Galore: hmm, with crossover it defaults to oss, could i just type in alsa there to use alsa or is it something else?
<swatgoss> should try tu delete account
<Linux_Galore> MistaED: yeah but there is a method to the madness, if you dont do it in the correct order it doesnt work properly
<MistaED> i know wine runs a whole lot better using alsa
<swatgoss> before trying brutal deletion :p
<Linux_Galore> MistaED: you have to visti all the sites with flash 7 first then install the flash 9 plugin
<momal> anyone know the rep to add for: http://packages.ubuntu.com/dapper/base/linux-amd64-k8-smp
<Linux_Galore> swatgoss:  mv .kde/share/apps/kwallet/kdewallet.kwl .kde/share/apps/kwallet/kdewallet.kwl_bak
<Kiongku> mv is like cut?
<MistaED> Linux_Galore: you know the sound option in crossover has it defaulted to oss? that's causing it to have crap sound for me
<omar> hola a todos, tengo un pequeo problemita , tengo archivos con  y con tilde y se muestran simbolos en vez de eso, los nuevos archivos estan bien y se graban normal, ademas mi teclado no muestra tildes,  si.que puedo hacer
<Linux_Galore> MistaED: I set it to alsa
<MistaED> just sticking alsa in there doesn't seem to work, not sure what to put in there, i use 5.0.0
<Linux_Galore> MistaED: works fine then
<Kiongku> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<MistaED> hmm
<omar> sorry wrong language
<omar> :)
<swatgoss> Linux_Galore ok, will do it later, but now i got a bigger problem with sun-java-jre ...
<Kiongku> lol
<gubatron_> omar says he has files with weird the enhie character and he gets symbols
<Kiongku> may be i should learn es..
<swatgoss> Linux_Galore u know how to delete undeletable installed packages ?
<omar> gubatron: thanx buddy
<en1gma> ok guys: idk if you rem me BUT i have a big problem. im the guy that can not get any linux installed with this newer rig..i think i got it down to 3 distros (kanotix, kubuntu and gentoo)
<swatgoss> can't with apt-get or with ADEPT
<Linux_Galore> swatgoss: two step just get adept to install the packages and then run sudo update-alternatives --config java
<Kiongku> en1gma: hmm?
<Linux_Galore> swatgoss: you dont have the repo's setup then if you cant see it
<en1gma> i have an NF4 mb that has onboard nvraid (fake raid) 4 sata drives in a raid 0 array that has 2 partitions. (1 for windows (ntfs) and 1 for future linux)
<en1gma> will kanotix see my hd upon a fresh install
<en1gma> or kubuntu
<en1gma> or gentoo
<swatgoss> Linux_Galore i got the repos, i just installed it with apt-get, but now i wanna delete them :p
<Kiongku> lol (fake raid) ..
<en1gma> what do i have to do to get this working
<Linux_Galore> swatgoss: adept can remove and install
<swatgoss> Linux_Galore really stupid, but they are i386 and i got a i586 version ...
<en1gma> at this point i dont even care what distro works i just want one that "DOES" work
<Linux_Galore> swatgoss: shouldnt matter
<swatgoss> Linux_Galore i know but now he don't want to remove :p
<Linux_Galore> swatgoss: did you run sudo update-alternatives --config java
<swatgoss> don't think
<Linux_Galore> swatgoss: installing the packages doesnt setup java that command does
<en1gma> so if someone could help you will have my ex-wife lick your nut sack
<en1gma> you = me
<en1gma> you = i
<en1gma> i just waking up
<en1gma> shes good looking to
<swatgoss> permission denied on option 3
<swatgoss> with update alternative
<Linux_Galore> swatgoss: means you dont have it installed
<en1gma> she has herpes so idk
<swatgoss> just run apt-get install sun-java5-jre
<swatgoss> and now update alternative, option 3
<Linux_Galore> swatgoss: thats jre
<en1gma> come on guys let me help you help me get this installed and be done
<swatgoss> exactly i ran sun-java5-bin and sun-java5-jdk
<Linux_Galore> swatgoss: go into adept and type in java
<swatgoss> i miss something ?
<en1gma> got to hurry though cause i gonna wake and bake soon
<swatgoss> did it
<momal> garr this sucks they have packages that you can't even get through repos or wont even freeken show them GARRR
<momal> and im sick to death of windows so i aint going back
<Jucato> Linux_Galore: do not use Adept to install sun-java5 packages
<Linux_Galore> swatgoss: down the bottom of the list install all the 1.5 java stuff
<mrbrdo> hi
<flavio> oi
<swatgoss> it tells me i got 4 java installed bin demo jdk jre
<Linux_Galore> Jucato: works fine if you read the version info
<en1gma> wake and bake = get wasted so hurry up
<mrbrdo> when i try to do aptitude install linux-686, it wants to install "linux-image-2.6.15-23-686", but 2.6.15.27 is already available :S
<Linux_Galore> Jucato: just because some idiots dont read the info doesnt mean it doesnt work
<Kiongku> Jucato: yo
<en1gma> for the love of god someone help[
<Jucato> Linux_Galore: you won't be able to accept the License Agreement in Adept, right?
<Jucato> Kiongku: hi
<swatgoss> Linux_Galore the one i don't got are source plugin fonts doc
<Linux_Galore> Jucato: yes you can when it installs click on details
<Jucato> Linux_Galore: it doesn't work. it's a bug in Adept
<Linux_Galore> Jucato: it shows the license approval
<mrbrdo> can someone explain why linux-686 includes 2.6.15-23 instead of 2.6.15-27?
<Jucato> it just shows, but it won't be able to accept it or anything
<Linux_Galore> Jucato: it works, "if you click on details in the install window"
<Linux_Galore> Jucato: what happens people dont click on details and thus miss the license section
<Jucato> Linux_Galore: I know that it shows, but you won't be able to user cursor keys to accept the license
<Linux_Galore> Jucato: worked fine for me
<mrbrdo> there seems to be no -27 restricted modules.. how so?
<Jucato> Linux_Galore: are you sure it was sun-java5-* ?
<Linux_Galore> Jucato: yep
<swatgoss> Jucato Linux_Galore I install every java5-XXX ?
<momal> yea doesn't seem to be any amd k8 kernels either even though its listed in the packages on the website >_>
<Linux_Galore> swatgoss: no just the 1.5 stuff towards the end
<Jucato> Linux_Galore: dunno, it never worked for anyone except you it seems
<mrbrdo> anyone?
<mrbrdo> 2.6.15-27 restriced modules not available.. why?
<Linux_Galore> Jucato: worked for me 46 times in a row on different machines
<Jucato> mrbrdo: make sure that the "restricted" component of "dapper-security" is enabled or is present
* Jucato shrugs
<Linux_Galore> Jucato: then again I install the java fonts stuff
<mrbrdo> Jucato: apt-cache shows them for 2.6.15-23 though :S
<pussfeller> for some reason, I am getting double clicks in kde when I click once
<pussfeller> this is driving me nuts
<jasondotgnu> Hi, is there something wrong with the alsa dirver (libasound) in current dapper repos?
<en1gma> can someone help pretty please
<Jucato> mrbrdo: like I said, make sure that "restricted" is enabled in dapper-security
<swatgoss> Jucato Linux_Galore i got only 8 sun-java5-*** jdk/jre/demo/bin are installed and source/plugins/font/doc arent
<en1gma> i would rally like to get any distro installed
<jasondotgnu> alsamixer: relocation error: alsamixer: symbol snd_mixer_selem_get_playback_dB, version ALSA_0.9 not defined in file libasound.so.2 with link time reference
<jasondotgnu> I just got this message, and my sound card doesn't work at all.
<en1gma> please please please please
<Jucato> pussfeller: KDE is set to single click by default. meaning single click = double click
<Linux_Galore> swatgoss: make sure you click on details when it installs or you can accept the license
<en1gma> please please please
<Linux_Galore> cant*
<en1gma> why
<mrbrdo> Jucato:  should i change deb http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu dapper-security main to deb http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu dapper-security main restricted ?
<Jucato> mrbrdo: yes
<swatgoss> Linux_Galore i need them ALL ?
<mrbrdo> and do i need to make the same for dapper-security universe?
<Linux_Galore> swatgoss: not really i just cant remember the file names of the top of my head
<momal> Jucato: thats what I have already yet doesn't show the k8 kernels when it has the package listed on there site :S
<Jucato> mrbrdo: no. only for main
<ikam> hello on kopete workin webcam on live dc?
<Linux_Galore> swatgoss: the 1.5 stuff is all bunched together
<mrbrdo> Jucato: ok thanks
<swatgoss> Linux_Galore O_o i don't see a licence in details ...
<swatgoss> ok will see for 1.5
<Linux_Galore> swatgoss: its towards the botom when you search for java
<swatgoss> Linux_Galore at the bottom i only got java5 stuff
<swatgoss> no 1.5 ...
<swatgoss> normally its the same thing ...
<Linux_Galore> swatgoss: hold on
<Linux_Galore> swatgoss: let me swap machines
<swatgoss> Linux_Galore its ok
<swatgoss> i removed all i needed to ...
<swatgoss> thx :p
<swatgoss> was a problem with dependencies
<swatgoss> need every java components to delete them
<Linux_Galore> swatgoss: aah
<Linux_Galore> swatgoss: yeah I deleted all the 1.4 stuff
<swatgoss> now i can try to install the .bin with my CD :p
<Linux_Galore> swatgoss: and the gnu stuff
<swatgoss> next step ... using a .bin to install java stuff ... when i see how i noobed with adept ^^'
<swatgoss> i'm scared
<Linux_Galore> swatgoss: yeah I basically install all the sun-java5 packages incuding the fonts
<zaggynl> Hrm, does anyone know why Ktorrent 2.02 occasionally uses 100% cpu for periods of time?
<Linux_Galore> swatgoss: from memory I did the fonts first
* gnomefreak would just use sudo apt-get install  to install java :)
<Linux_Galore> gnomefreak: yeah install the wrong crappy version for me
<gnomefreak> Linux_Galore: easy way just install sun-java5-plugin   it grabs font packages -bin -jre
<swatgoss> i won't have the latest version, but will contain exemples from my book ...
<gnomefreak> Linux_Galore: wrong crappy version?
<Linux_Galore> gnomefreak: went and installed the 1.4 version
<gnomefreak> ah
<Linux_Galore> god knows why
<Linux_Galore> had to remove it then install the sun-java5 version
<gnomefreak> if anyone does locate java  with java installed you will see 1.4
<momal> does anyone here have an amd 64? if so what kernel arch do you use ?
<Linux_Galore> gnomefreak: or just type java -version
<swatgoss> new issue ... got a "jdk-1_5_0_03-linux-i586.bin" and i never compiled anything before ...
<Dr_Willis> momal,  i use the 686 kernel
<swatgoss> Fougasse time !!!
<Linux_Galore> weird mandriva has a newer version of java than kubuntu
<gnomefreak> Linux_Galore: to change java -version  use sudo update-alternatives --config java
<Linux_Galore> gnomefreak: I know that
<Linux_Galore> gnomefreak: I posted that same line 15 minutes ago
<momal> Dr_willis: even for amd64?
<Dr_Willis> momal,  I dont use the 64bit distro.. so i use the 686 kernel on my 32bit install.
<Linux_Galore> same here I use the i686 kernel
<Linux_Galore> only down side is I have to manually install nvidia again on each update
<swatgoss> Linux_Galore gnomefreak lol :p
<Linux_Galore> kubuntu runs very fast on my P4 2.8Ghz machone, with windows its not fast at all
<momal> Linux_galore: that wont be a prob for me since i wont update that often but right now I have to reinstall the nvidia drivers every time i reboot the damn box
<Linux_Galore> momal: should read the logs see whats stuffing up
<Linux_Galore> momal:  under /var/logs
<momal> they dont' say anything.. its just each time i reboot and check what X has to say when i goto manual start it says about api mismatch between nvidia kernel and X module
<Linux_Galore> momal: install an older version of the nvidia driver
<momal> tried that does same thing
<Linux_Galore> NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-7676-pkg1.run
<Linux_Galore> is what I use, works fine
<fraco> momal: sorry for jumping in this, sounds like the issue with the kernel modules update problem ( http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=257459)?
<momal> Linux_Galore: thats bit old will that support my GR7800gt?
<momal> GF7800gt**
<Linux_Galore> momal: I have a GF4
<momal> fraco: going to look at that link now
<Linux_Galore> momal: you need a 8*** series driver
<Linux_Galore> momal: read the link
<momal> nope thats not the prob im having :S
<fraco> ok sorry then
<en1gma> can someone help me
<en1gma> please
<swatgoss> expose problem :p
<swatgoss> (s) ?
<momal> its fine anyone trying to help i give thanks to lol... my prob is | I start up the box it freezes on kubuntu loading screen and X doesn't start. I install nvidia drivers from console. restart X and kdm all works fine. I reboot and have to do it all over again.|
<Linux_Galore> momal: if you change the driver in xorg.conf to nv does it work fine
<en1gma> i have NF4 mboard that has onboard nvraid (fake raid/software raid) my 4 sata drives are in a raid0 array. i have 2 partitions on em (1 for windows and 1 for future install of linux)
<en1gma> how do i install
<Dr_Willis> en1gma,  install what?
<en1gma> kubuntu
<swatgoss> linux ? :p
<en1gma> anything
<en1gma> idk as long as its linux (well not redhat FC)
<momal> he is having troubl einstalling linux but hasn't said what errors he gets or that lol
<swatgoss> do u tested ubiquity detection ?
<Dr_Willis> i wouldent be using the fakeraid stuff.
<en1gma> it dont see the array
<momal> Linux_Galore: umm will try that once the 686 kernel has downloaded going to try it if still can't get stuff to work
<Dr_Willis> set up some of them for windows.. and leave a single HD just for linux.
<Linux_Galore> swatgoss:  edit the /etc/X11/xorg.conf file  look for a line with Driver "nvidia"     change it to "nv"
<en1gma> i have no choice it is the hardware i have
<swatgoss> hum
<en1gma> im not breaking the array up
<swatgoss> i got a Radeon mobility :p
<Dr_Willis> en1gma,  not sure  how well supported the nvraid  is.
<en1gma> well i prey to god someone can help...cause i like linux been using slackware for long time now
<Dr_Willis> i know my onboard raid was more hassle then its worth.
<swatgoss> do the RAID is on a ddicated controller ?
<en1gma> but im ready to switch distro if i cant install it
<Dr_Willis> You got slackware installed on that system? or have?
<en1gma> the raid is on an nvidia radi controller (on board)
<Dr_Willis> or any othe rdisrto?
<en1gma> i cant install any linux right now
<swatgoss> Silicon Image ?
<en1gma> nothing sees the array
<en1gma> nvraid
<swatgoss> the chip
<Linux_Galore> swatgoss: I have some problems with nvidia last week, turned out I had the wrong version of the linux kernel drivers for the kernel
<en1gma> the chip is called nvraid
<swatgoss> Linux_Galore I DON T HAVE PROBLEmE
<swatgoss> Linux_Galore with nvidia :p
<momal> lol!
<mrbrdo> when i run aptitude update, i get "The following packages have been kept back:" then a list of 30+ packages.. why are they kept back and how to update them anyhow?
<swatgoss> Linux_Galore say it to momal
<Dr_Willis> en1gma,  i would say check the ubuntu forums/wiki page - see if others are using a similer setup and what they had to do.
<en1gma> amng
<Linux_Galore> momal : I have some problems with nvidia last week, turned out I had the wrong version of the linux kernel drivers for the kernel
<Linux_Galore> heh heh
<swatgoss> Linux_Galore i got a Radeon Mobility 9200 ... and no problem with my 6600GT AGP on my desk PC
<Linux_Galore> time for bed
<en1gma> does the newest amd64 version have DM built in
<en1gma> and dmraid on the dvd
<swatgoss> 4:38pm here :p good time for bed too ! ^^
<en1gma> if dand FC5 can do it there has to be away to do it to a good distro
<mrbrdo> when i run aptitude update, i get "The following packages have been kept back:" then a list of 30+ packages.. why are they kept back and how to update them anyhow?
<mrbrdo> upgrade, sorry
<mrbrdo> not update
<en1gma> FC5 can do it other distros can to right?
<Jucato> mrbrdo: were you able to find the linux-restricted-modules you were looking for?
<mrbrdo> Jucato: yeah i got that sorted out
<mrbrdo> Jucato: i added a few more repos now, and now all those packages are kept back, dunno why
<Jucato> what repos did you add?
<Linux_Galore> en1gma: yes there is dmraid
<fraco> mrbrdo: http://www.debian-administration.org/articles/69
<en1gma> there is?
<fraco> try apt-get dist-upgrade
<en1gma> do you think it will pick my drives up?
<mrbrdo> Jucato: if i try with adept-update though, it does say upgrade, but it wants to install some packages which i don't know why (xmms, don't have it now, some like that too)
<Linux_Galore> en1gma: you can see the answers to your questions on the ubuntu home page
<en1gma> k 1 sec
<Jucato> mrbrdo: what repos did you add?
<Linux_Galore> en1gma: http://packages.ubuntulinux.org/cgi-bin/search_contents.pl?searchmode=filelist&word=dmraid&version=dapper&arch=amd64'
<momal> pc booted up fine just now with bad drivers >_<
<Linux_Galore> en1gma: remove the comma on the end of that url
<momal> http://packages.ubuntulinux.org/dapper/base/linux-image-2.6.15-26-amd64-k8 | that is it possible to get that using apt-get? because it wont show and im pretty sure i have the rep for it.
<en1gma> Linux_Galore what am i looking for on the home page
<Linux_Galore> en1gma: http://packages.ubuntulinux.org/cgi-bin/search_contents.pl?searchmode=filelist&word=dmraid&version=dapper&arch=amd64
<Linux_Galore> klick on the link
<Linux_Galore> heh heh
<en1gma> Linux_Galore does it auto setup the scripts so it will see the drive upon install or is there somewhere between installing and computer being off that i can make adjustments
<en1gma> ?
<en1gma> netsplit?
<momal> garr this sucks im going to bed 12:46am... maybe i can think a bit more in the morning to figure this crap out so much for changing to a gf7800gt, amdx2 4200 and 2gb and doesn't even work properly >_<
<TheGateKeeper> just done an update and get this error with Flash install ----> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/24389  is there a way to reinstall the previous version?
<mrbrdo> Jucato: sry, didn't notice before.. i added some more using www.ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<en1gma> Linux_Galore where are you
<SillyZ> gmorning
<Jucato> mrbrdo: I'm guessing you probably added the "Kubuntu.org packages for the latest KDE version"?
<fildo> Jucato: hey mate you alive?
* Jucato checks his pulse...
<Jucato> yep.. still alive
<fildo> i have a tuff issue
<fildo> n wondering if you could give me ur opinion
* Jucato wonders if he's tuff enough to handle it...
<josh_> what up people.... how do i delete the command history?
<swatgoss> CTRL+ALT+BackSpace ?
<fildo> hehe ok, well i have been donated a 733, so i rebuilt it n installed dapper
<Dink> .bashhistory maybe ?
<josh_> no like the bash command line lhistory
<Dink> .bash_history maybe ?
<fildo> but when i boot i get this error  "bug: soft lockup detected on CPU#0" >
<Jucato> fildo: tuff.. I have no idea.. :(
<fildo> yeh
<fildo> i have 3 alternate cpu's
<Dink> josh, .bash_history
<fildo> i have changed them, still error
<fildo> googled, n they reckons its some interupt issue
<fildo> but i got no idea ..
<Jucato> josh_: "history -c"
<swatgoss> how to install a .bin jdk pack ?
<Dink> josh_, if you want to remove it compeltly and forever... ln -s /dev/null ~/.bash_history
<swatgoss> sudo rm -R / ?
<swatgoss> will remove history too :p
<v3ctor> commands like those are not for joking
<josh_> yeah along with the system
<swatgoss> will it really work ?
<josh_> try it and see
<swatgoss> no security ?
<Jucato> clear bash history = "history -c"
<josh_> Jucato: tried that... didn't work... so i just rm'ed the file
<Jucato> strange... it worked here...
<josh_> it just showed me the history starting with line 9
<Jucato> huh??
<josh_> lol
<Jucato> history -c ???
<josh_> ill show you the output of history -c
<Jucato> no quotes
<Jucato> nvm...
<swatgoss> ... bad question: do you prefer "luck a dick" or "lick a duck" ?
<Dink> josh_ do what I typed and it will remove it forever :s
<Dink> and never get history again
<josh_> nah i still want history just want to clean it up alittle
<Dink> edit the file :p
<josh_> make it easier for me to find the commands i use
<josh_> :)
<swatgoss> speaking about remove, rm have an "security rewrite" option ?
<josh_> its not rewrite
<josh_> its remove
<josh_> and yes
<josh_> if you use the -f switch it wont ask
<josh_> if you leave out the -f then it will ask you about everyfile you are about to delete
<josh_> hey
<josh_> does ubuntu support direct frame buffer yet?
<josh_> i wana get quingy working but so far i haven't been able to get directfb installed
<swatgoss> uh O_o i was thinking about a secure erasing
<swatgoss> OS write random data on erased file location
<swatgoss> or something like that
<josh_> not that i am aware of
<v3ctor> swatgoss: there are tools for that
<josh_> im sure some application out there can do it
<josh_> but its not build into the os
<v3ctor> wipe and srm do secure rm
<swatgoss> v3ctor yep but wondering if one of them was "inside" the kernel
<TheGateKeeper> anyone know who to install a previous version of something after an update?
<v3ctor> swatgoss: no
<josh_> TheGateKeeper: look in your dpkg folder and see if you still have the original
<josh_> im not aware of linux having a "rollback" option
<Jucato> TheGateKeeper: flashplugin-nonfree?
<josh_> lol Jucato that happen alot here?
<TheGateKeeper> Jucato: yep
<Jucato> yes, bugged update in dapper-backports
<josh_> either that or your psychic :P either way... whats up my new best friend
<josh_> lol
<Jucato> You can downgrade to the earlier dapper version, but chances are Flash won't work
<Jucato> so I was told to download and install the .deb package from Edgy
<josh_> why not just have the browser do it? just have him get the plugin from mozilla
<Jucato> josh_: because it doesn't work that way in Linux
<josh_> sure it does... have him go to a site with flash, it will ask about installing missing stuff... do a manual install
<Jucato> TheGateKeeper: if you really need flash now, download the deb from one of these mirrors: http://packages.ubuntu.com/cgi-bin/download.pl?arch=i386&file=pool%2Fmultiverse%2Ff%2Fflashplugin-nonfree%2Fflashplugin-nonfree_7.0.68~ubuntu2_i386.deb&md5sum=c464e3e4d41a9305481a7d5574dcdb0d&arch=i386&type=main
<Jucato> josh_: 100% sure about that?
<josh_> not really :)
<josh_> ;P
<josh_> but it worked for me if i recall correctly
<josh_> i have flash on mine....
<Jucato> josh_: used something like Automatix?
<josh_> eww... no
<josh_> lol i heard bad things baout that one
<josh_> security issues and such
<Jucato> because I'm sure as hell that Flash can't be installed that way
<josh_> really...
<josh_> now i have to check
<Jucato> probably on wine yes, but not in native Linux
<josh_> whats a site with flash? www.flash.com?
<Jucato> newgrounds.com, youtube,
<nenad__> #neno
<josh_> going to youtube
<mrbrdo> when i do aptitude upgrade, it says that amarok and amarok-xine will be kept back.. when i try in adept-update, and request upgrade, it says BREAK (upgrade) under Requested
<josh_> mrbrdo: i am having same problem it seems :)
<mrbrdo> is it possible the package is broken?
<Jucato> ugh.... source-o-matic....
<mrbrdo> i used source-o-matic
<josh_> i think it might have to be that the security code changed or the repo addy is now incorect
<TheGateKeeper> thanx Jucato :-) can you please remind me the command to install it, failing memory grrr
<josh_> lol yep Jucato
<josh_> sudo dpkg -i file
<Jucato> TheGateKeeper: sudo dpkg -i <.deb name>
<mrbrdo> Jucato: i think this was written out before i added the source-o-matic sources.list though
<mrbrdo> Jucato: i mean, it didn't want to update those packages before either
<josh_> youtube aint loading for me.... :( like the site is busy or something... ill try newground
<TheGateKeeper> thanx Jucato :-) I am getting old & irritating :-)
<mrbrdo> and why does adept-update want to install "libgpod0, libifp4, libsdl1.2debian, libsdl1.2debian-alsa, python-qt3", but APT-GET\Aptitude don't mention these packages at all
<josh_> newground.com? or newgrounds.com?
<wedgeV> why do i always get a bunch of 404 http errors when updating with aptitude? is my mirror syncing to slow?
<mrbrdo> wedgeV: i think u have an error in sources.list
<wedgeV> actually, not _my_ mirror, but at.archive.ubuntu.com
<visik7> I wonder how kubuntu reach a stable version in a month from now
<mrbrdo> visik7: u mean edgy?
<wedgeV> mrbrdo: well it works, it just doesnt work for some packages, when i wait a day, the packages download fine
<josh_> my flash works...
<visik7> mrbrdo: yes
<visik7> mrbrdo: I've installed knot3
<visik7> I know is "alpha stage"
<wedgeV> must be that the mirror is updating their package list before they even have the new packages
<mrbrdo> wedgeV: try a different mirror from https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Archive
<wedgeV> thanks
<mrbrdo> np, just change the urls at.archive.ubuntu.com to the mirror url u choose
<visik7> but from here to a stable product there is a long way
<mrbrdo> leave secruity.ubuntu alone..
<TheGateKeeper> Jucato: hay I found 'install' on the konqueror right hand click menu, wooow I can be a real lazy pig now :-)
<mrbrdo> Jucato: and why does adept-update want to install "libgpod0, libifp4, libsdl1.2debian, libsdl1.2debian-alsa, python-qt3", but APT-GET\Aptitude don't mention these packages at all
<mrbrdo> brb
<nenad__> ik
<josh_> ok correction it wasn't working
<nenad__> #neno
<josh_> and all i did was download the linux package from flash and then ran their installer
<josh_> now i have flash
<mrbrdo> so, why does adept-update want to install those packages? any ideas?
<Jucato> because that's part of updating
<mrbrdo> but apt-get doesn't say anything about those packages
<Jucato> I mean upgrading
<wedgeV> mrbrdo: maybe they are suggested?
<mrbrdo> apart from amok and amok-xine, apt-get says i am up-to-date
<mrbrdo> wedgeV: dunno, apt-get doesn't say anything about them
<wedgeV> aptitude always shows a list of packages that are suggested to be installed, maybe adept install them by default?
<wedgeV> just a guess
<mrbrdo> well, aptitude shows when u install something
<mrbrdo> not AFTER
<mrbrdo> it doesn't keep saying x was recommended for y
<trappist> what's a really lightweight audio player I can associate with .wavs so I can listen to my voip voicemail from kmail?  right now I'm using mplayer, but that doesn't give me control to adjust volume, pause, stop etc.
<mrbrdo> when i start downloading a package by aptitude, and cancel it in the middle, i can resume it later.. how to clean such partially-downloaded packages
<wedgeV> mrbrdo: /var/cache/apt/packages
<trappist> mrbrdo: sudo apt-get clean (that will also clean out completely downloaded package files that have been installed
<wedgeV> oh, ok
<trappist> "kaboodle" was the answer to my question.
<trappist> kaboodle - light, embedded media player for KDE
<trappist> I love there to always be an asnwer
<trappist> *answer
<trappist> can't change volume from kaboodle, but there's about 10 other places I can click to do that
<mrbrdo> trappist: thx
<Kennie> lo, I've installed ipw3945 and it runs (ps aux | grep ipw return 2 daemons..) but it seems kubuntu still doesnt find my networkcard on newest kernel (2.6.15-26) any suggestions?
<h3sp4wn> mrbrdo: sudo apt-get autoclean (will clean all packages except that latest ones)
<trappist> Kennie: is that like the next generation of the ipw2200?
<trappist> Kennie: if so, it could be that the 2.6.15 kernel doesn't support it
<mrbrdo> hm, after updating the kernel, my sound doesn't work anymore (on either of my sound cards) :/
<Kennie> I've got a Dell 6400 and google says thats the one I need
<host-one> hi
<mrbrdo> alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such device
<mrbrdo> aplay -l does list them
<trappist> mrbrdo: what does asoundconf list say?
<mrbrdo> displays usage parameters? :P
<host-one> what's the best and fast Sorting algorithm?
<trappist> mrbrdo: are you on dapper?
<mrbrdo> it lists modem,V8235
<mrbrdo> trappist: yes
<mrbrdo> it doesn't list my usb card
<trappist> mrbrdo: and you said "asoundconf list"?
<mrbrdo> but it does list my integrated card
<mrbrdo> yep
<trappist> oh usb
<trappist> I don't know anything about that
<mrbrdo> but i have a normal one too
<wedgeV> quicksort is fast
<mrbrdo> and it doesn't work on that either
<trappist> host-one: if there was such a thing, it would be the only sorting algorithm.
<mrbrdo> asoundconf is-active displays nothing
<host-one> trappist : and what's your favourite sorting algorithm :P
<judibet> Bonjour tout le monde !
<judibet> Hi everybody!!
<host-one> judibet: only english
<trappist> host-one: whichever one ruby uses for .sort :)
<judibet> It's the same! :p
<Jonty> How do I change my display manager
<h3sp4wn> Jonty: depends which one you want to change to
<wedgeV> host-one: quicksort
<trappist> mrbrdo: try "asoundconf set-default-card $(asoundconf list | tail -n1)"
<trappist> Jonty: sudo dpkg-reconfigure kdm
<trappist> Jonty: that will let you choose from the list of installed *dms
<wedgeV> host-one: mergesort is also fine for the average case
<Jonty> Yeah, I want to change it to KDM, sorry
<Jonty> Ah, that's great, thanks, trappist
<Electrolyte> Is there an IRC channel for Konversation? I've got a really annoying problem with it :/
<fildo> hey guys where are ksplashscreen kept ?
<trappist> Electrolyte: you could try #konversation, and there's a #kde, but this is probably a good place to start
<Electrolyte> Well, the problem is with Konversation it's self - on any message, if Konversation isn't the active window, it flashes the task bar.
<Electrolyte> I've not enabled anything for it to do that :/
<trappist> Electrolyte: you can change the global behavior of items in the taskbar, but I don't know whether konversation has a particular setting for it
<Electrolyte> Where would the global setting be? It doesn't look like Konversation has it's own.
<MidMark> guys, to change the panel look at the bottom in kde what I have to change? window decoration?
<trappist> Electrolyte: hrm, can't seem to find it myself
<trappist> MidMark: right-click on the panel, configure panel
<MidMark> trappist: yes, but how to change to a themed one?
<trappist> Electrolyte: are you talking about the system tray icon blinking?
<Electrolyte> No.
<Electrolyte> The task tray.
<morpheus> hi all
<MidMark> like this one http://www.kde-look.org/content/preview.php?preview=1&id=42545&file1=42545-1.png&file2=&file3=&name=Dark+Light.+The+native+KDE+windeco.
<Electrolyte> Can't find anything for this.
<Electrolyte> And it's bugging me
<|lostbyte|> Smart boot manager !!
<trappist> Electrolyte: you might try asking in #kde, but I don't see a setting for it either, so the best next step is to file a bug report
<Electrolyte> Just fixed it.
<|lostbyte|> Any one used it ?
<trappist> Electrolyte: hah.  what was it?
<abattoir> Electrolyte: you want to remove the tasbar flashing upon an event?
<Electrolyte> I simply clicked "Default" in the task bar settings :S
<abattoir> Electrolyte: Configure Notifications?
<Electrolyte> Even though there's no setting for flashing it.
<TunaTom> |lostbyte|: jeah: that's a cool thing.
<Electrolyte> abattoir: Not in there - it was KDE's taskbar settings, even though the option wasn't there.
<Electrolyte> So strange.
<main2> Electrolyte: why dont you use 'amsn' ?
<Electrolyte> Don't like it.
<|lostbyte|> TunaTom, oh, great. i used it and its cool. But i want to write the menu to MBR. Whats that option called ?
<main2> its very similar to msn messenger
<Electrolyte> Konversation does it's job, so I'll stick with it.
<main2> ahhhh soryr
<main2> ...
<main2> i was confused with kopete..
<Electrolyte> amsn doesn't support multiple protocols the last time I used it.
<main2> sorry..
<Electrolyte> I use Kopete for 4 IM services too :P
<main2> ... kopete = :puke:
<Mortice> i use bitlbee for IM :)
<main2> even while it supports multiple protocols
<Electrolyte> Yeah but it does it's job for the 4 protocols that I need.
<main2> i prefer amsn for the chitchat stuff
<main2> bitlbee?
<Mortice> IM to IRC gateway
<Electrolyte> Not had a problem with Kopete, and it has the Trillian Pro smilies.
<main2> Electrolyte: i dont give a **** about smilies :X
<main2> ;-))
<Electrolyte> I do :)
<Electrolyte> I had to remove my KVM switch just now since it was causing the white to turn yellow on this machine.
<Electrolyte> Now Linux looks better than I first installed it :/
<TunaTom> |lostbyte|: I don't think you can do that.
<main2> Electrolyte: bad cables i guess?
<trappist> Electrolyte: if you want true chat nirvana, identify your favorite irc client, and use bitlbee
<Electrolyte> Yeah, so I've thrown it away.
<main2> im on a kvm atm (ps2 one :( )
<Electrolyte> Nah, I'm fine :P
<TunaTom> |lostbyte|: Isn't this thing _just_ a bootdisk?
<trappist> Electrolyte: bitlbee is an irc server that connects to your im accounts
<main2> so i have one keyboard, and one monitor -> and 2 usb mices
<Electrolyte> I'm fine with Konversation and Kopete - I enjoy using them :] 
<morpheus> hi all....
<main2> Electrolyte: if you ever get a new one, get a usb one..
<Electrolyte> I'll get a mains-powered one next.
<|lostbyte|> TunaTom, ahh.
<trappist> Electrolyte: I prefer having ALL my chat in a single window - a console window, so I can run it in screen and connect to it from anywhere and never close it
<|lostbyte|> TunaTom, ok, close call. tx
<Mortice> trappist is a (wo)man after my own heart.
<TunaTom> |lostbyte|: ok.
<Electrolyte> Kopete supports groups any way, but I prefer them being individual windows.
<Electrolyte> Oh ok, I *HAVEN'T* fixed that task bar flashing issue :/
<Electrolyte> Good god, what the hell caused this
* Electrolyte pops off to #kde
<morpheus> i've some problem to configure my ati x700 (on notebook) with kubuntu 6.06
<morpheus> someone can help me?
<arunkale> hey people.. if i run an application from the konsole, and it starts, if i close the konsole window, the application closes too.. is there any way to get around this?
<XTorchedX> what the hell
<XTorchedX> this looks just like XP
<abattoir> arunkale: one of the options would be to use the KDE Run dialog(Alt+F2)
<trappist> arunkale: nohup programname
<XTorchedX> <-- noob
<Dr_Willis> You booted to the wrong os.
<Dr_Willis> :)
<XTorchedX> heh
<arunkale> trappist: thanks! that worked
<Kennie> bah got everything working on kubuntu except stupid wireless :P
<XTorchedX> you know that episode of the simpsons where they go to shelbyville
<XTorchedX> and everything is just a little bit different
<XTorchedX> that's how this kubuntu live cd looks when you come from xp
<Dr_Willis> and.. err.. you expected it to be identical?
<XTorchedX> no
<Dr_Willis> or Radicially different? :P
<XTorchedX> i expected it to be foreign
<Dr_Willis> why. :P
<XTorchedX> and it's good a freaking start bar
<fildo> hey guys can anyone tell me where the ksplashscreen are stored ?
<XTorchedX> because the last not-windows os i used was freebsd 4 or something
<XTorchedX> and i set it up myself
<|lostbyte|> Can any one tell me, why this ant possible. "Writing a bootable image to a usb stick" ?
<XTorchedX> so it looked like a gaping ass
<main2> in what dir is OpenSSL installed ?
<TunaTom> fildo: try /usr/share/apps/ksplash/Themes
<Dr_Willis> |lostbyte|,  a bootable cd - has files in a special area, (a boot floppy image) that lets it load. From what ive read on the dsl, and other linux-on-a-usb-stick pages - a similer trick is done with them.
<Dr_Willis> and the different usb sticks got different sizes/cyl/sectors info - like hard drives do.
<|lostbyte|> Dr_Willis, sepcial area..k, Is there a method you know on how to boot an image from a usb stick ? and yes i have the option in da BIOS.
<main2> checking for OpenSSL directory... configure: error: Could not find a linkable OpenSSL. You can specify an explicit path using --with-ssl-dir
<main2> what path should i provide?
<trappist> |lostbyte|: the boot image has to have support for all the usb filesystem goodness built into the kernel, or into the initrd
<Dr_Willis> |lostbyte|,  i had DSL (damn small linux) doing it once. for a Ubuntu Install to a usb device.. theres some other things that need to be done.   the Ubuntu Hacks book had a chapter on that.
<Dr_Willis> |lostbyte|,  what exactly are you referingto when you say an 'image;
<Kennie> does linux/ubuntu has support for WPA2 yet?
<|lostbyte|> Dr_Willis, an image, like an iso or a linux rescue disk image or one of those netboot images.
<Kennie> asume as yes :P
<|lostbyte|> i was wanting to write them on a usbstick so i can tell it where the iso is. to install.
<Dr_Willis> Ive seen no way to directly copu a .iso image to a usb drive. or hard drive and boot from it.  could be ive just not noticed a way to do it.
<Dr_Willis> The iso to usb install's ive seen involove mounting the iso file and copying the files over the the usb stick, then some other tweaks.
<swatgoss> 2 questions this time
<|lostbyte|> let me check a sec, i seen it some place.. but really didt understand. be right back..
<trappist> I would expect something like 'dd if=/path/to/image.iso of=/dev/sda' to work (where sda is the device of the usb stick)
<TunaTom> swatgoss: #1?
<Dr_Willis> some live cd's include a 'install to usb stick' feature - ive noticed
<swatgoss> how do i compile/install my jdk from the .bin on my CD ...
<Dr_Willis> trappist,  ive never seen it done that way.
<swatgoss> and 2nd, what is the plugin needed to "activate" msn audio conversation on aMSN/Kopete
<|lostbyte|> trappist, yes, i was thinking the same thing. But is that possible ?
<TunaTom> swatgoss: sudo sh /path/to/cd/jsdk.12318.bin
<trappist> swatgoss: once you set up your repos, you can just sudo apt-get install sun-java5-jre
<fildo> TunaTom: thnx
<trappist> swatgoss: or -jdk as appropriate
<swatgoss> no repos :p
<TunaTom> fildo: what didi I do?
<trappist> or use make-jpkg on the .bin to turn it into a .deb
<Dr_Willis> just booting off a usb hard drive. takes a little work under ubuntu as well.
<Dr_Willis> aparently the correct usb modules are not in the default initrd.  ( i recall)
<swatgoss> trappist wondering something like that
<swatgoss> sudo make-j(d?)pkg jdk1.5.bin
<TunaTom> swatgoss: you want it to stay under package management or have it "just installed"?
<swatgoss> hummm
<swatgoss> don't really think i understand :p
<swatgoss> i have a CD with a .bin jdk, ready to compile or something
<swatgoss> i will copy it on my hdd
<swatgoss> make a .deb or something and install it i thnik (never done it before)
<trappist> swatgoss: you would say something like make-jpkg filename.bin
<TunaTom> swatgoss: you want to be able to apt-get  remove it?
<swatgoss> isn't make-dpkg ?
<trappist> swatgoss: ah, here it is: 'fakeroot make-jpkg filename.bin'
<trappist> swatgoss: not in this case
<trappist> swatgoss: this is a special tool specifically for making java packages
<swatgoss> ok, and for apt-get ... don't really matter for me
<trappist> why
<main2> checking for OpenSSL directory... configure: error: Could not find a linkable OpenSSL. You can specify an explicit path using --with-ssl-dir
<main2> what path should i provide?
<fildo> hey can u restart samba like this " /etc/init.d/samba restart " ?
<h3sp4wn> I thought you used java-package for installing the java jdk or sdk
<swatgoss> i don't think i will update the version of my jdk
<trappist> h3sp4wn: java-package is the package that contains make-jpkg iirc
<h3sp4wn> trappist: Ah right
<swatgoss> by default on Kubuntu 6.06 ? (feeling noobish ...)
<trappist> main2: /usr/include/openssl if you've installed libssl-dev
<italian> i got the flickering tv screen for the ati drivers, anyone know how i can change it to NTSC
<trappist> main2: but your configure script should find it, if it's installed
<swatgoss> and for MSN audio connection ?
<swatgoss> it tells me it needs a plugin
<main2> trappist: thanks, im not sure wether its installed..
<main2> im trying to install a 'tor-network' client
<main2> http://tor.eff.org/
<trappist> main2: well, sudo apt-get install libssl-dev ought to do it
<main2> configure continues
<main2> configure finally finished without probs :D, hopefully compiling goes smoother...
<swatgoss> trappist make-jpkg not found
<swatgoss> not really surprising :p
<trappist> swatgoss: have to install java-package for it
<swatgoss> and non java specific command is ?
<swatgoss> the .bin is THE JDK, not a java program
<main2> i just started 'katapult' but when i press 'alt+enter' the screen goes blank (white screen)
<main2> and nothin happens, am i doing something wrong?
<Mortice> main2: i thought the default hotkey for katapult was alt-space?
<Hawkwind> main2: alt-space
<swatgoss> trappist could make-dpkg work ?
<trappist> swatgoss: no
<trappist> swatgoss: you can just say 'sudo sh filename.bin' and that'll install it.  but make-jpkg is preferred, as it keeps you within the package management system.
<swatgoss> ok
<swatgoss> but not a problem to don't have control of it under package manager
<trappist> swatgoss: the problems that come from stepping outside the package manager aren't obvious.  you should *always* use the package manager when possible.
<XTorchedX> someone's trying to send me a file on kopete
<XTorchedX> and it's not working
<XTorchedX> they're on msn
<arunkale> XTorchedX: msn or yahoo
<arunkale> okay..
<arunkale> XTorchedX: i think kopete has some sort of file size limit
<XTorchedX> it's just a jpg
<XTorchedX> not an mp3 or anything
<swatgoss> trappist yes, i know, but for this its not very important :p do the sh need a path ? or something, i tried the path on my desktop and only the filename and don't work
<swatgoss> arunkale don't think so, no limits in Kopete
<trappist> swatgoss: my point is that it could become important later.  the problems aren't obvious to you right now.
<XTorchedX> all i see is 02:39:24]  - --Incoming file transfer.
<XTorchedX> but there's no option to accept it or anything
<trappist> XTorchedX: are you behind a firewall, or a linux router?
<swatgoss> XTorchedX in normal time it opens an other window
<arunkale> XTorchedX: when i started using kopete, i had the same problem, but after a week of using it, it seems to have fixed itself :\
<italian> can anybody confirm that these drivers work for dual-screen? > http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Dapper_Installation_Guide
<swatgoss> arunkale miraculous linux !!! ^^
<arunkale> haha
<XTorchedX> trappist, unless there are some mega lockdown features in kubuntu, then it shouldn't be a problem
<XTorchedX> i mean default
<trappist> XTorchedX: there aren't.  I'm asking what's between you and the rest of the world, if anything.  msn file transfers are tricky for linux routing and firewalling to deal with.
<XTorchedX> just me thena netgear home router
<XTorchedX> it's not linux
<swatgoss> trappist whats the name of your "java-package" in adept ?
<trappist> swatgoss: java-package.  it's in the multiverse repository
* swatgoss hope its not the 8 sun-java5-***
<swatgoss> phew
* <Nextgens_!i=xterm@gateway/tor/x-d95a591de96ddd3b>  requested unknown ctcp THIS nickname is owned by someone else from #kubuntu
* <Nextgens_!i=xterm@gateway/tor/x-d95a591de96ddd3b>  requested unknown ctcp IF this is your nickname, type /msg nextgens IDENTIFY <password> from #kubuntu
* <Nextgens_!i=xterm@gateway/tor/x-d95a591de96ddd3b>  requested unknown ctcp SOMEBODY has sent you a message, to read it type: /server read 1 from #kubuntu
<Kennie> could anyone ban Nextgens_ for fake shit sending?
<trappist> swamptu: that's not it, but you could save yourself some time and trouble by installing the sun-java5-jdk package
<trappist> swamptu: unless you're on dialup or something
<main2> alt+space doesnt do anything here...
<main2> i cant get the katapult up :D
<trappist> main2: need to have katapult installed and running
<trappist> Kennie: working on a kline for him
<main2> trappist: its running
<main2> ps -e |grep katapult
<main2> 18696 ?        00:00:00 katapult
<Kennie> ty trappist :)
<trappist> main2: maybe you have something else eating alt-space
<main2> that could be
<swatgoss> trappist jpkg working :p
<trappist> swatgoss: good deal
<swatgoss> :'( its beautifull ... my 1st .bin
<main2> trappist: i check all shortcut entries, but non of the occupies 'alt+space'
<swatgoss> now i got all the power of java under linux !!! i'm the master of my smartphone ...
<swatgoss> smat
<swatgoss> smartphone -> univers
<swatgoss> bah
<swatgoss> not the smartphone ... just the master of the universe
<XTorchedX> how do i say 'kubuntu'
<arunkale> koo boon too
<XTorchedX> that's good
<XTorchedX> that's how i was saying it
* XTorchedX wins
<swatgoss> arunkale would have prefer Ka Oubountou
<swatgoss> french inside :p
<arunkale> ???
<swatgoss> Kaooboontoo sounds better for me :p
<arunkale> why would i prefer that?
<swatgoss> sry
<swatgoss> I would have prefered
<swatgoss> prefer ?
<arunkale> :)
<swatgoss> bah doesn't matter
<main2> tra
<main2> trappist: my server runs on display 1, think that it has to do something with it..
<swatgoss> is it possible to run 2 OS (like in virtualisation or something ...) on 2 differents screens, on the same video card (same PC)
<swatgoss> terribly difficult to do ?
<swatgoss> 
<AlexNicol> I have a problem with the Kubuntu GUI, can someone help?
<AlexNicol> Downloaded and installed Ubuntu Server as I only had the one disc.  this installed OK and on a fresh install I can see the terminal without issue.  as soon as I apt-get {insesrt option}-desktop, it installs OK, I reboot and then I see the splash screen.  once this has loaded, I see a single white "-" in the top left of the screen and nothing else.  I assume its graphics related because the system continues to load things.
<XTorchedX> did you check if all your hardware is supported AlexNicol?
<AlexNicol> yes
<XTorchedX> all sweet?
<AlexNicol> Although I might need to doublecheck on the gfx card
<XTorchedX> yeah, the gfx and mobo
<AlexNicol> This system has had linux running on it before
<trappist> AlexNicol: try hitting ctrl-alt-f7
<AlexNicol> but I think that was redhat
<trappist> AlexNicol: if that doesn't work, ctrl-alt-f1
<AlexNicol> at the "-" screen?
<trappist> yes
<AlexNicol> wait one
<trappist> AlexNicol: and, did you install dapper, or like edgy knot 3 or something?
<AlexNicol> err
<AlexNicol> ubuntu-6.06.1-server-i386.iso
<AlexNicol> is the download file
<trappist> ok, that's dapper
<trappist> AlexNicol: what video card?
<AlexNicol> yeah
<AlexNicol> Thought it was
<AlexNicol> but the edgy knot bit confused me
<karokub> bye
<trappist> AlexNicol: edgy is the next release - not yet ready for general consumption, and what you described still happens a lot on it, but things should work nicely on dapper
<AlexNicol> ctrl + Alt + F1 / F7 does nothing
<AlexNicol> where is the most comprehensive hardware list
* konqui__ is konqui the dragon
<klerfayt> can I report bugs related to flashplayer in launchpad?
<[GuS] > klerfayt, flash player from Adobe?
<luca_b> klerfayt: depends if they're packaging bugs, or actual program bugs, IMO
<trappist> klerfayt: yep
<trappist> luca_b: it's valid to file a bug in any case
<trappist> abugisabugisabug
<luca_b> trappist: well, yes, I get your point
<luca_b> trappist: at least if it can't be fixed it can be put in release notes or something
<Mochito> whats up my friends?
<klerfayt> trappist: how do I debug firefox freeze? (it happens with flashplayer)
<Mochito> how are  you?
<trappist> luca_b: yeah, I wouldn't bother filing such a bug, but I've seen others like it and they don't get rejected, so it's apparently valid
<trappist> klerfayt: I don't have any knowledge of that.  are you talking about the open source flashplayer or the adobe one, out of curiosity?
<luca_b> oh, random question: anyone using XGL with Kubuntu and an ATI card?
<klerfayt> trappist: adobe
<trappist> klerfayt: because there's an open bug already about the open source one causing freezes
<klerfayt> trappist: it could be related to alsa-oss (I configured firefox to use this sound instead of oss)
<trappist> klerfayt: I think there's some info related to that on the RestrictedFormats wiki page
<klerfayt> trappist: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/firefox/+bug/27093 - there is no way to fix it; what if I complain to adobe? do they care? :)
<trappist> klerfayt: you have to give adobe money even to get them to listen to a bug report.  they kinda suck like that.
<AlexNicol> Trappist:  Think its my gfx card thats causing issues, cos it works fine on on board
<AlexNicol> is it therefore a lost cause, or can I just try and find some drivers for my gfx card?
<trappist> AlexNicol: yes, that's the most likely problem.  that's why I asked what video card you were using.
<horizon> can anyone tell me please the dvd download link of kubuntu?
<horizon> dvd amd64 iso for dapper drake??
<klerfayt> trappist: heh I can reproduce that bug (27093)
<ubuntu_> hello..  anyone here please
<arunkale> yeah, i'm here
<ubuntu_> hi arunkale, you speak spanish or somebody here ?
<arunkale> no man
<horizon> arunkale
<bobesponja> hola ubuntu_
<horizon> do you konow
<trappist> ubuntu_: /join #kubuntu-es
<Creedence> hey guys
<horizon> the amd64 dvd iso link?
<ubuntu_> ok thx a lot trappist
<fildo> !vncserver
<ubotu> vncserver: Virtual network computing server software. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.3.7-8ubuntu2 (dapper), package size 530 kB, installed size 1240 kB
<bobesponja> ubuntu_: hay un chanel en espanol
<AlexNicol> trappist - Ati website has linux drivers on it - would these work or are they already included in dapper?
<trappist> AlexNicol: they're included - sudo apt-get install linux-restricted-modules
<trappist> AlexNicol: then, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and select the fglrx driver
<AlexNicol> so they dont come as standard, but they may still work?
<trappist> AlexNicol: oh, also install the xorg-driver-fglrx package
<trappist> AlexNicol: they're not standard because they're nonfree, but they work ok, for ati drivers :)
<AlexNicol> aye
<AlexNicol> trappist - couldnt find package linux-restricted-modules
<luca_b> On the topic of ATI drivers, anyone knows if the latest release fixes the annoying terminal-X switch corruption issue?
<trappist> AlexNicol: oh sorry, sudo apt-get install linux-restricted-modules-$(uname -r)
<trappist> luca_b: when I had that with nvidia, I just disabled framebuffer by saying vga=normal in my bootloader, and it was solved
<luca_b> trappist: thought so
<trappist> luca_b: of course that has other consequences, but it seems these proprietary framebuffer drivers kinda suck
<luca_b> trappist: actually I can't get hibernation to work due to fglrx, as well
<luca_b> trappist: but I have an X600, so going with fglrx is almost the only option
<trappist> luca_b: I think there's an open bug or 5 on that one too
<luca_b> trappist: thanks, I'll go and check launchpad in a bit
<trappist> luca_b: they gave me a laptop with an ati card at work, and I finally gave up and asked for a workstation instead
<luca_b> trappist: this laptop was the only one I could afford, too bad it wasn't too linux-friendly
<Dr_Willis> i got fglrx going on my x200 based  laptop
<Dr_Willis> i was amazed it worked. :)
<luca_b> I'll ask also for another thing
<luca_b> do you think it's a kernel issue if my / partition ALWAYS gets unmounted bad at reboot?
<luca_b> the problem is that the init scripts don't get it's unclean, as well
<Creedence> q: how do you get rid of old kernal versions? is it as simple as uninstalling them?
<luca_b> so I get horror errors
<luca_b> Creedence: yes, indeed
<XTorchedX> do i want to run this adept updater thing?
<Creedence> luca_b, so is there any risk in that?
<Creedence> I don't wanna mess up the computer :)
<Creedence> it's working great!
<luca_b> Creedence: I'd keep one spare kernel in case of failures of the main one, but for the rest, you can go ahead
<Creedence> luca_b, cool
<Creedence> there are too many in my boot list :)
<trappist> say.  if anybody here has decent computer graphics skills, I'll be your personal tech support slave for 1 hour a day for a week if you can make me a decent hackergotchi.
<carino35bs> Hello there. Anyone able to watch the last apple webcast with firefox?
<luca_b> trappist: sadly, my graphics skills are *way* below average
<XTorchedX> how are your stick figure skills?
<trappist> luca_b: I feel you dog.  my right brain is all shriveled and atrophied.
<zorglu_> trappist: not that i can fill the position, but what is a hackergotchi ?
<Homer> I have the ATI driver installed
<Homer> but I swear opengl acceleration isn't working
<zorglu_> Homer: do 'glxinfo | grep render' to be sure of it
<Nik001> Hi there
<trappist> zorglu_: http://planet.ubuntulinux.org/ <-- see the faces on the left
<trappist> zorglu_: those are hackergotchis
<Nik001> anyone can help me wathcing apple webcast?
<Homer> direct rendering: Yes
<Homer>     GLX_ATI_render_texture
<Homer> OpenGL renderer string: MOBILITY RADEON X700 Generic
<luca_b> Homer: you have GL working
<Homer> but any opengl app runs slooooow
<zorglu_> trappist: ah ok :)
<Homer> it has to be working in software mode
<trappist> zorglu_: for future reference, if you | grep rendering (not render) it'll cut down on the paste spam :)
<trappist> Homer: direct rendering means hardware rendering
<arienh4> i have a kinda problem, because i think i'm using /dev/dsp for everything now, but i want arts to play music together with skype...
<Nik001> I can't watch the last apple webcast. Does anyone have the same problem?
<Homer> why would celestia run at like 4 FPS
<zorglu_> trappist: noted :) it is a bug one line optim i wont forget :)
<arienh4> is it possible to activate it in some way?
<arienh4> ?
<Nik001> any help^
<Nik001> ??
<arienh4> or me ^
* Dr_Willis wakes up.
<trappist> zorglu_: anyway that's why I ask - a hackergotchi is a prerequisite for getting your blog in planet ubuntu.  I have one, but it sucks bad and I'm ashamed to call it a hackergotchi.
<Nik001> anyone able to help me with apple webcast?
<arienh4> or me with arts
<two-face> Hi
<zorglu_> trappist: put a black square, call yourself 'cave coder', and put 'in my cave there is no photon light, only the concentration to produce software for people' :)
<zorglu_> trappist: you will be original and misterious :)
<trappist> zorglu_: yeah I think I'd rather have a hackergotchi :)  but thanks for the idea
<zorglu_> pfff :)
<two-face> I tried knot3 and it fails at boot time
<trappist> two-face: /join #ubuntu+1
<zorglu_> trappist: ok the people on ubuntu-art will do that trivially and may have some tech problem to trade :)
<trappist> zorglu_: never thought of that!
<two-face> but it is kubuntu, why am i at the wrong place?
<trappist> two-face: edgy is unstable and unsupported.  #ubuntu+1 is for edgy help.
<two-face> trappist: alright thx
<trappist> np
<zorglu_> trade cmake course against... stuff i know i could teach you ?  (networking, security, crypto, p2p) no ?
<zorglu_> btw this kind of thing could be nice
<zorglu_> a market place where we trade help like that, i offer that and would like that
<luca_b> zorglu_: yeah, indeed
<zorglu_> well very ontopic via kubuntu-support :)
<fleissigfiona> ive got a problem, whenever i leave my computer for more than an hour or so, it goes to the screensaver and then turns the monitor off, when i come back to it i can't wake it up atall with either mouse or keyboard and have to restart. any ideas?
<zorglu_> yep some issue with acpi
<jan_> hello??
<pepe> somebody say sth?
<trappist> fleissigfiona: disable the screensaver?  or maybe it's trying to hibernate or something and you need to tweak/disable your power management stuff
<Creedence> Okay, so I have a VPN setup at home and I want to connect to it with Kubuntu. I found something called PPTP Client but I am not sure if I like it. Any other suggestions?
<jan_> is this for kubuntu users with difficult questions??
<trappist> Creedence: if it's a microsoft vpn client you need some kind of pptp client
<jan_> cause i've got one
<trappist> jan_: yes
<trombine> Hi everybody
<Creedence> is ther any linux equivalent?
<Creedence> is there a way to gain all netowrk resources with ssh without patching each port?
<trombine> is someone can help me to install some soft please ,
<trappist> Creedence: for a vpn server?  sure, lots.  allow me to recommend openvpn.
<Creedence> Woohoo
<Creedence> k
<Creedence> I have a Clarkconnect box
<trombine> es-ce que quelqu'un pourrai m'aider  isntaller qq programmes svp ?
<Creedence> now I have to try and install it on that
<trappist> I've read about clarkconnect but I forget what it's all about.
<jan_> ook nederlanders hier??
<trappist> trombine: #ubuntu-fr
<trombine> thanks trappist see ya
<luca_b> Creedence: OpenVPN rocks, it's the solution I use at work
<trappist> jan_: #ubuntu-nl
<Creedence> Clarkconnect is a linux (I beleive deb ditro based) firewall
<Creedence> luca_b, brb I am going to look :)
<luca_b> Creedence: if I recall, Clarkconnect is RPM-based
<jan_> i want to know how i use my soundcard instead of my onboard soundchip
<luca_b> (tried to use it in the past for my custom home-made router)
<trappist> jan_: the easiest solution is to disable the onboard card in the BIOS
<jan_> okay, bus i need the other one in wind*ws, it's a dual boot
<trappist> jan_: I knew you'd say that :)
<trappist> jan_: what does 'asoundconf list' say?
<judibet> Tip : A firewall in graphic mode : sudo apt-get install guarddog
<jan_> Names of available sound cards:
<jan_> V8237
<jan_> CMI8738MC6
<trappist> jan_: try this: asoundconf set-default-card CMI8738MC6
<trappist> jan_: I assume that V8237 is your onboard card
<Knifa> hay
<jan_> okay, i tried
<Knifa> does the "saving language" bit on the installer usually take a long time? D:
<jan_> thanx a lot
<trappist> jan_: it worked?
<jan_> trappist, you are my hero!!
<trappist> woohoo!
<trappist> jan_: the 'list' function is my patch to asoundconf - glad it worked!
* trappist adds this to his bag of tricks
<luca_b> trappist: never knew such a thing existed, you never stop learning with linux
<trappist> luca_b: it didn't until recently
<AlexNicol> trappist:  Installed all the packages - and still have the same issue
<AlexNicol> although this time its telling me the xserver is not correctly configured
<arunkale> anyone here used JuK?
<trappist> AlexNicol: it won't use the new drivers until you sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and configure it to do so
<AlexNicol> yeah
<AlexNicol> did that
<AlexNicol> chose the flgrx one
<AlexNicol> and now its complaining
<AlexNicol> is this a generic linux issue, or specific to ubuntu?
<luca_b> AlexNicol: you may want to try using ATI's own tool, try using aticonfig --initial
<trappist> AlexNicol: I'm always encouraged to see a *different* problem
<AlexNicol> I like to test people :)
<trappist> AlexNicol: ati's linux drivers kinda suck, but I can't really answer that question until we track down the cause
<AlexNicol> lol
<judibet> I left !
<luca_b> trappist: they suck also on windows, actually
<AlexNicol> trying luca_b's idea now
<judibet> See you all!
<trappist> luca_b: true that
<AlexNicol> Luca_b, just type that in as a command?
<trappist> AlexNicol: if that doesn't work, next step is to examine /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<luca_b> AlexNicol: one sec, checking if it's there by default
<AlexNicol> right
<AlexNicol> log open
* luca_b does some apt-file magic
<AlexNicol> says - *from far away*
<trappist> AlexNicol: look for lines beginning with (EE)
<luca_b> AlexNicol: should be there, it's in the xorg-driver-fglrx package that you should have
<AlexNicol> EE - No Devices Detected
<luca_b> AlexNicol: ok, you may want to try aticonfig
<trappist> AlexNicol: well that's no good :)  if you say lspci, do you see your card?
<AlexNicol> WW - No matching device section for instance (BUSID PCT:1:10:0) found
<luca_b> AlexNicol: been there, saw that error
<trappist> that busid doesn't look right
<luca_b> brb, dinnner
<trappist> but I can't be sure about that
<trappist> AlexNicol: is this a vga card, or pci express?  or ye olde pci? or onboard?
<AlexNicol> trappist
<AlexNicol> hang on
<scott_w|lappy> yo, i got a problem using configure scripts
<scott_w|lappy> i've already installed gcc
<AlexNicol> 0000:01:0a.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Radeon RV100 QY [Fac
<AlexNicol> ffs
<trappist> scott_w|lappy: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<AlexNicol> [Radeon 7000/VE] 
<scott_w|lappy> trappist: i'll see if that works, thanks
<AlexNicol> so put in that bus ide?
<trappist> AlexNicol: ok so it's vga and it *is* detected.  I think your problem is likely that pci id.  did you try luca_b's suggestion yet?
<AlexNicol> no
<trappist> AlexNicol: I'm not sure that translates... lemme check...
<AlexNicol> was waiting on a command
<trappist> AlexNicol: no, it's not quite the same syntax, apparently, and I don't know how to translate it
<trappist> AlexNicol: my lspci says 01:00.0 and my xorg.conf says PCI:1:0:0
<trappist> so I don't know what your 0a should look like
<AlexNicol> hmm
<AlexNicol> Luca_b's suggestion returned...
<AlexNicol> Found fglrx primary device section
<AlexNicol> Noting to do, terminating
<trappist> you could try commenting out the Device section to *give* it something to do
<Knifa> my install is stuck at Select and Install Software, Configuring language-pack-en-base at 1%
<Knifa> does it usually take a while :[
<Knifa> the HDD light is going atleast
<trappist> I think there's a pretty good chance the problem is in that BusID parameter, but I can't tell you what it should be
<trappist> Knifa: I'd say give it some time
<AlexNicol> trappist - aticonfig --initial --force returns.....
<AlexNicol> Unitialised file found, configuring.
<Knifa> kay
<trappist> oh, --force.  good one.
<AlexNicol> Using /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<AlexNicol> Saved back-up to /etc/X11/xorg.conf.fglrx.0
<AlexNicol> aticonfig: Writing to '/etc/X11/xorg.conf' failed. Bad File Descriptor
<Knifa> trappist: it's been at it for a good 5 minutes now
<trappist> AlexNicol: you ran it with sudo, right?
<Knifa> although it took the same amount of time on saving language
<AlexNicol> errrr...
<AlexNicol> yes :$
<Knifa> and it's a p3 500mhz with 64mb of ram <_<
<trappist> Knifa: if you've got hard drive activity, it's still working
<Knifa> kay
<scott_w|lappy> trappist: yeah, it worked, cheers ^_^
<trappist> Knifa: ah.  yeah, expect it to take a while :)  it should run fine, but installation will be slow
<trappist> scott_w|lappy: what worked?
<AlexNicol> the essential-build thing
<scott_w|lappy> out of curiosity: why doesn't kubuntu install development tools by default?
* scott_w|lappy is compiling lame
<AlexNicol> scott - thats the same question I asked when I first came accross it
<AlexNicol> Trappist - Sudo ati(etc) worked I think
<trappist> AlexNicol: ossum
<AlexNicol> Pardon?
<trappist> scott_w|lappy: your average user doesn't usually need them.  pretty much everything you'd ever want is available in the repos.
<scott_w|lappy> oh, and does anyone know when gcc 4.1 is going in the repositories?
<trappist> AlexNicol: means awesome :)
<AlexNicol> ahh
<trappist> scott_w|lappy: when edgy is released
<scott_w|lappy> ok
<Knifa> kay, thanks trappist :D
<AlexNicol> not up on abbreviations
<AlexNicol> Right - whats the command to boot into GUI?
<scott_w|lappy> but still, you average user may find themselves needing to compile source code
<trappist> AlexNicol: it's my own invention.  it's phoenetically identical.
<scott_w|lappy> a guy i know had to to get his modem working
<trappist> AlexNicol: sudo /etc/init.d/kdm stop, then sudo /etc/init.d/kdm start
<AlexNicol> yeah, it made sense when I re-read it
<AlexNicol> using xubuntu
<AlexNicol> is it xdm?
<trappist> AlexNicol: whatever your *dm is
<lebifteksauvage> Hello ;)
<trappist> AlexNicol: if you pick the wrong one, it'll just tell you
<AlexNicol> command not found
<AlexNicol> is there a way of finding it?
<trappist> scott_w|lappy: a long and interesting discussion over whether to install them by default happened on the ubuntu-devel mailing list, and that very argument was brought up more than once in favor of doing it.
<trappist> AlexNicol: ls /etc/init.d/*dm
<trappist> AlexNicol: cat /etc/X11/default-display-manager
<AlexNicol> I cheated and rebooted :P
<trappist> that'll work :)
<AlexNicol> computer says
<AlexNicol> no
<AlexNicol> failed to start x server
<AlexNicol> no devices detected
<AlexNicol> no screens found
<trappist> suck
<trappist> AlexNicol: what kind of (EE)s do you have in /var/log/Xorg.0.log now?
<trappist> and, what's the BusID option in your new Device stanza?
<trappist> bbiaf - ima go grab a burger
* trappist &
<AlexNicol> EE - No screens found
<AlexNicol> and where do I look for the other bit?
<Knifa> trappist: still going :(
<AlexNicol> knifa - Still on 1%?
<Knifa> yeah
<Knifa> the hard drive is still going though
<AlexNicol> as in going like mad or ticking over?
<Knifa> actually it doesn't sound like it's doing much
<Knifa> the light is on though
<Knifa> mabye it's dead too :/
<luluza> Hi
<Knifa> it's making generic hard drive noises thoug
<AlexNicol> my first thought would be to restart it and run the MEMTEST thing on the CD
<AlexNicol> have you got something like Eurosofts PC Check
<AlexNicol> or some other HDD checking tool?
<Knifa> nah it's not worth it
<Knifa> it's a spare computer
<Knifa> i was only going to install it on it to mess around
<luluza> anybody help me???
<AlexNicol> its always worth it for that
<[GuS] > HD regenerator AlexNicol
<AlexNicol> luluza - whats the problem
<AlexNicol> Gus - Is that a freebie?
<luluza> I can't configuret  the micro
<[GuS] > dont think so
<[GuS] > but is very good
<Knifa> i don't have any hdd checking stuffs
<AlexNicol> cool - its one I've not come across, but I've only really used manufacturer stuff for warranty repairs
<AlexNicol> i.e. SEAGATEs own for seagate hdd's etc
<AlexNicol> Knifa - Just a thought.... ermmmm... Prolly just try installing it afresh
<AlexNicol> are you sure the cd is good?
<luluza> ?
<Knifa> actually
<Knifa> it is going bad
<Knifa> mad
<Knifa> i just couldn't hear it
<Knifa> :p
<arunkale> heh
<AlexNicol> lol
<AlexNicol> Luluza - can you be more specifivc
<Knifa> i blame it's lack of ram
<AlexNicol> what cant you configure?
<arunkale> Knifa, when you insert the cd, there's an option to check the integrity of the cd or something
<AlexNicol> How much Ram has it got?
<luluza> I can'y use the microphone
<AlexNicol> arunkale - is it still part of the install process?
<Knifa> 64mb :|
<AlexNicol> Arunkale - No, its got its own option now hasnt it
<AlexNicol> Dude
<AlexNicol> my PHONE has more memory than that LD
<AlexNicol> :D
<Knifa> XD
<arunkale> AlexNicol: I installed Dapper Drake recently, and when you insert the cd, it gives you a few options
<AlexNicol> yeah I just remembered
<arunkale> one of those options is to check the integrity of the cd
<AlexNicol> strange though it sounds
<AlexNicol> another is to run Memtest
<arunkale> isn't 64mb kinda less
<cango> help
<cango> help
<cango> help
<AlexNicol> and Knifa - I would prolly suggest that memory would be an issue
<Knifa> aye
<cango> i can't listen my mp3s
<AlexNicol> is there not a minimum listed?
<arunkale> cango: could you listen to them earlier?
<Knifa> actually it has 86mb
<cango> no
<Knifa> but that's still crap
<Knifa> D:
<AlexNicol> Cango - see ubuntuguide.org and follow through the information about installing multimedia codecs
<arunkale> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<cango> thanks
<arunkale> cango check out those links ^^
<AlexNicol> arunkale - smart arse :P
<arunkale> hahahah
<AlexNicol> Is there a list of those kinda commands for future reference?
<arunkale> what commands?
<AlexNicol> !ones
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ones - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<luluza> I can't lisent to mp3 with Amarok
<arunkale> ones?
<AlexNicol> oooohhh its a search
<cango> i installed kubuntus 1 hour ago
<AlexNicol> cango http://ubuntuguide.org
<scott_w|lappy> cango: same here :)
<arunkale> cango, check those links, it will tell you everything you need to know. start with this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats
<AlexNicol> start from the top, and miss out the bits you DONT want
<cango> but i say
<arunkale> ?
<scott_w|lappy> well that explains why lilo isn't around
<scott_w|lappy> RIP dude
<cango> this is my first time linux
<AlexNicol> innit
<AlexNicol> Cango - You've made a good choice
<cango> and i can't install codecs and programs
<AlexNicol> http://ubuntuguide.org gives you step my step instructions
<AlexNicol> including the use of SUDO
<arunkale> cango - just copy paste those commands
<cango> i don't know that i said
<AlexNicol> which will become your new best friend :)
<AlexNicol> Cango - You from a Windows Background?
<cango> yes
<luluza> ?
<arunkale> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats <- check this out cango
<arunkale> it's really simple, dont worry
<cango> ok
<luluza> anybody speak spanish?????
<cango> codes are very hard to me
<arunkale> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<AlexNicol> Cango - OK
<arunkale> cango: just copy paste the codes in Konsole
<AlexNicol> You know how you have different levels of user in Windows
<luluza> ok...I leave
<arunkale> AlexNicol: is there any way he can install codecs using Adept?
<luluza> !es
<AlexNicol> erm erm
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<arunkale> cango: wait, i have something that will make it really easy for you
<cango> how can i enter console alt + F2 or others...
<AlexNicol> I dont know, because I come from DOS, so I prefer consoles
<cango> i wait
<luluza> thanks..for
<AlexNicol> are you at the linux desktop?
<cango> yeah
<AlexNicol> Luluza - Sorry, I dont know about microphones, wait for trappist to return
<AlexNicol> ok
<trappist> back
<AlexNicol> APPLICATIONS - SYSTEM - TERMINAL
<trappist> but I don't know about mics either
<arunkale> cango: check this out -- http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/
<AlexNicol> lol you made me jump :)
<AlexNicol> oh yeah
<arunkale> this will make it really easy for you
<AlexNicol> easyubuntu
<Homer> amaroK is hot
<arunkale> cango: you there?
<arunkale> Homer: Yes it is :D
<MasterEvilAce> my sound is REALLY glitchy, and a bit staticy at times. Like i can't play two sound streams at once, or two sounds really close together (like GAIM receiving 2 IMs at the same time)
<mattikoo> I have Kubuntu Dapper installed. I have installed the NVidia's newest driver for it. Dapper freezes many often, but Windows XP don't freeze with same hardware. I have tried glx driver for ubuntu, too. And Dapper freeze it, too.
<cango> yeah
<cango> i m here
<cango> arunkale
<arunkale> did you see that link cango?
<trappist> MasterEvilAce: ps aux | grep arts
<arunkale> http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/
<cango> yes
<bledy> hhhi
<cango> what must
<arunkale> cango: download and install that script, it will set up everything for you
<cango> what can i do
<bledy> can i ask some one for how to install installing mozilla?
<arunkale> ???
<MasterEvilAce> trappist: okay
<bledy> can i ask some one for how to install mozilla?
<trappist> MasterEvilAce: that won't fix anything.  I just want to know what it says.
<heiner> is there a way to make the grub-boot-this-now feature of kdm available in dapper?
<MasterEvilAce> 1000      4342  0.0  1.9  39108  4908 ?        S    Sep21   0:14 /usr/bin/artsd -F 10 -S 4096 -d -s 60 -m artsmessage -c drkonqi -l 3 -f
<MasterEvilAce> 1000     13885  0.0  0.2   2804   748 pts/5    R+   14:57   0:00 grep arts
<mattikoo> Do I send bug report to NVidia or Ubuntu-Community?
<bledy> i'm a beginner on linux
<arunkale> cango: http://tinyurl.com/gwrdf  <- click this, it will download the package on your computer, and then you can double click it to install all the necessary codecs, etc
<arunkale> bledy: you want to install firefox?
<bledy> so i don't know any thing
<trappist> MasterEvilAce: it's the job of artsd to do your sound mixing so you can play multiple sounds at once.  it's running, but apparently kde isn't using it.  or maybe it's just that gaim doesn't know how to use it, what with it not being a kde app and all.
<trappist> mattikoo: http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu
<inam> !firefox
<ubotu> firefox is the default web-browser on Ubuntu. To install the latest version, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion Installing plugins: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxPlugins
<MasterEvilAce> trappist: i'm not sure it's only Gaim, but Gaim is the most annoying. amarok gets glitchy sometimes as well
<bledy> yes i want
<bledy> arunkale thnx
<P4ck3t> do i need to have w32codecs installed to play mp3 files????
<inam> bledy... your installation already has a browser
<bledy> y
<mattikoo> trappist: Thank you
<trappist> MasterEvilAce: ah, well, amarok is a kde app, so that definitely shouldn't happen.  I don't recall where it is, but try running kcontrol and finding where to config your audio, and make sure it's set up to use a sound daemon (arts)
<bledy> is konqueror
<trappist> P4ck3t: no
<MasterEvilAce> trappist: roger that
<P4ck3t> trappist:  then why w32codecs is necessary???
<trappist> P4ck3t: it contains codecs that are only available for windows, like wmv9
<inam> !firefox > bledy
<arunkale> P4ck3t: to play windows media files and stuff
<bledy> ca you write me in privat becouse here i'll be confused and dont lnoww what to do
<bledy> thanx
<bledy> y inam
<P4ck3t> trappist: okie..
<arunkale> okay, people
<arunkale> i'm going to sleep now
* arunkale yawns
<heiner> so, is there a way to make the grub-boot-this-now feature of kdm available in dapper?
<inam> bledy, which version of kubuntu are you using?
<heiner> cause it doesnt work for me right now...
<Knifa> still 1% -_-
<bledy> inam i dont know
<arunkale> cango: are you downloading/running that package?
<arunkale> ok 'night people
<bledy> ok night arunkale thnx
<inam> bledy, can you click k-menu -> system -> adept
<goku> this blows kopete has a bug
<bledy> ook inam
<bledy> than inam?
<inam> bledy, in the search box, type "firefox" and click enter
<draik> Anyone here know the name of the app that lets you read Linux partitions on NTFS?
<heiner> draik: mount
<draik> heiner, that's the name of the app?
<heiner> forget it, im an idiot
<DaSkreech> draik: Can you explain what you mean?
<inam> draik: you are looking for a win32 app
<bledy> ok inam
<draik> win32 app, yes
<coreymon77> draik: ive used captain nemo
<draik> coreymon77, I will look that up right now, thank you
<heiner> exit
<inam> bledy, do you see an entry title "firefox"... is the staus of that "installed" or "not installed"
<bledy> not installed
<bledy> inam
<inam> bledy, you can right click on firefox and choose "request install". after that you have to click on "apply" on the toolbar
<bledy> i did right click -> install -> apply
<bledy> and is installing now
<inam> bledy, great :)  have fun using firefox
<bledy> thanks
<bledy> thanx inam
<bledy> have a nice night
<inam> bledy, you can use adept to search for and install any application that you might want
<coreymon77> couldnt he just type apt-get install mozilla-firefox into a terminal
<bledy> inam, thnx very much for your hekp
<bledy> for ur help
<bledy> thnx
<jessica_> ??
<jessica_> ?
<inam> coreymon77, he could have... but im kinda to new to linux myself :)
<Knifa> good news!
<Knifa> the language-base-en thing finished
<Knifa> -_-
<Knifa> after about an hour
<jessica_> i dont understood
<jessica_> ;)
<Knifa> you what now
<jessica_> ich bin deutsch...
<jessica_> lol
<Knifa> ah
<jessica_> und du?
<Knifa> i am scottish.
<jessica_> but you can speak german...
<ryanakca> What directories do I delete to return to default kubuntu settings. $HOME/.kde/share/what?
<zorglu_> !de
<socres> hi @ all
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<zorglu_> ok i think i did this one without reading :)
<inam> !ta
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ta - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<inam> never mind ubotu :)
<Kiongku> lol..
<jessica_> Knifa?
<Knifa> hello
<Knifa> oh
<Knifa> i can't
<Knifa> but
<Knifa> i understand what that means
<jessica_> ah...
<ryanakca> What directories do I delete to return to default kubuntu settings. $HOME/.kde/share/what?
<jessica_> wie alt bist denn du?
<Knifa> i dunno any more than what you said the first time :(
<ryanakca> jessica_: pleawe see what ubotu said
<Knifa> yeh.
<jessica_> ???
<ryanakca> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<inam> people... i need help with choosing the version of gcc to download... im just playing around with the code for "cal" and "banner"... now i need to compile it... so...
<ryanakca> inam: gcc is in the repositories
<jessica_> i dont no what you have said...
<inam> ryanakca, but which verison of gcc should i use... 3.3 or 4.0 ?
<Kiongku> inam.. read the manual with the cal or banner
<Kiongku> it should say what it requires
<ryanakca> jessica_: this is the channel for english help. please join #kubuntu-(twoletterlanguagecode) for help in that language.
<DaSkreech> !de > jessica_
<ryanakca> jessica_: example: #kubuntu-fr for help in french, #kubuntu-it for italian help, etc
<Kiongku> there is no help for mauritius :P
<ryanakca> inam: install both
<ryanakca> inam: but I'd go with 4.0
<Kiongku> ryanakca: its a radical solution..
<ryanakca> Kiongku: I have no clue about the fine details between the two... and I believe that I currently have both installed... so... :D
<cango> please
<luca_b> hmmm, longer dinner and associated talks than I expected
<ryanakca> What directories do I delete to return to default kubuntu settings. $HOME/.kde/share/what?
<cango> the mp3s opened and closed
<cango> i can't listen
<luca_b> ryanakca: .kde as whole
<Kiongku> cango
<Kiongku> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Kiongku> hmm never tried delete everything in .kde.. i wonder
<TheGateKeeper> cango: if you are using the xine engine then install libxine-extracodecs
<cango> where can i find
<fdoving> Kiongku: you could just try to move it away. in case you want it back :)
<Kiongku> in repositories.
<jessica_> ist hier jemand deutschsprachig?
<fdoving> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<Kiongku> fdoving: hmm indeed.. but my distro running very well for now. :) dunt need it
<fdoving> Kiongku: ok, just wanted you to know that moving .kde might be a better solution, than deleting. :)
<scion> hello all
<Kiongku> fdoving: yeah just in case
<Kiongku> scion: hmm u make me think of a game..
<scion> i got a package problem, is there anyone who can spare a few min?
<scion> Kiongku: what game is this?
<TheGateKeeper> scion: so what is the problem?
<inam> jessica_, bitte schreiben Sie, '/join #kubuntu-de '
<scion> TheGateKeeper: cannot load Disks and Filesystems from the control panel
<scion> TheGateKeeper: since my last update
<scion> possible reasons - orphaned control module or old third party modules
<jessica_> ,/join #kubuntu-de
<scion> wtf? it worked fine yesterday when i was trying to fix my usb hdd problem!
<scion> one problem swiftly followed by another!
<jessica_> i dont understand this here...
<scion> jessica_: what do you not understand?
<inam> jessica_,  bitte schreiben Sie, /join #kubuntu-de
<P4ck3t> i dont have resolv.conf in /etc .......... how i will get it?? do i have to install bind?
<ryanakca> jessica_: this place is for help in ENGLISH. if you want help in GERMAN, please type: /join #kubuntu-de
<ryanakca> jessica_: click on #kubuntu-de
<scion> that the german channel!!
<jessica_> thx
<DaSkreech> ryanakca: can you ascertain someone's client?
<P4ck3t>  i dont have resolv.conf in /etc .......... how i will get it?? do i have to install bind?
<inam> she finally went to the german channel... i went there to see if she reached fine and she did :)
<Kiongku> scion: battlzone 2
<scion> de = Deutschland
<scion> Kiongku: classic game
<scion> TheGateKeeper: any joy
<TheGateKeeper> scion: don't know what to suggest really
<ryanakca> DaSkreech: no, but I'm judging that by the fact that they have a hard time understanding how to use IRC and that they're using Kubuntu, that Konversation is their client... educated guess
<TheGateKeeper> scion: I know they messed up the flash plugin for firefox
<TheGateKeeper> scion: has automount just stop working?
<fdoving> P4ck3t: create one.
<scion> TheGateKeeper: this is so annoying
<scion> TheGateKeeper: i really don't want to do a fresh install
<TheGateKeeper> scion: can you mount manually using the cli?
<fdoving> what automounting? usb?
* scion going for a cigarette
* Kiongku looking for fire extinguisher
<karim_> hello pretty linux gurls out there
<healingdread> indeed...deepest sympathy and so on. anyone care to bring me up to speed?
<Tm_T> karim_: talking to me?
<karim_> if ur a girl?
<healingdread> you know lilo
<healingdread> not a girl in this lifetime
<karim_> lol
<DaSkreech> healingdread: Check freenode's website
<Tm_T> karim_: no, I'm not girl nor pretty, so stop that
<DaSkreech> !women
<ubotu> The women and men of the Ubuntu women project hang out in #ubuntu-women. Encouraging women to use linux? Read http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/Encourage-Women-Linux-HOWTO/ for some suggestions compiled by women who use Linux on how to do so effectively.
<fdoving> healingdread: http://freenode.net/news.shtml
<healingdread> thanks brb
<healingdread> once again symathy to all who knew him.
<DaSkreech> healingdread: Yeah it's horrible news
<omega> Hello.
<healingdread> obviously a popular guy. we must remember to celebrate the lives of those who leave us
<healingdread> and remember the lessons they teach
<omega> I have a SATA drive and an IDE one. Windows is installed on the SATA one and the IDE is empty. Can I install kubuntu on the IDE one and still dual boot properly? No problems with booting SATA drives or anything?
<healingdread> the name is unfamiliar to me. i just installed linux this week
<healingdread> dont know. i have 2 ide. one on each for now
<healingdread> no obvious problems there tho
<ge2x> could som1 plz help me i installed the nvidia-glx drivers but sometimes my computer just freezes and the only thing left for me to do is push reset
<omega> used to be like that for me too, but I bought some new hardware, so I'm not sure.
<healingdread> whats the differencew betwwen ide and sata?
<cango_> help i can't play my mp3's
<ge2x> i believe that linux isn't meant to be a desktop but just a server
<scion> healingdread: ide is slower then SATA and SATA uses different power molex and connector
<scion> healingdread: SATA does not use a standard ribbon IDE cable
<luca_b> ge2x: I disagree as I use it for work, on non-programming related tasks
<inam> !easyubuntu
<ubotu> EasyUbuntu is a script that automates installation of some items. Use at your own risk. See http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/ ; for help and or discussions about EasyUbuntu please join #easyubuntu.
<inam> !easyubuntu > cango_
<healingdread> so sata would require a different motherboard?
<scion> cango_: what media player are you using?
<cango_> mp3s
<cango_> amarok
<scion> healingdread: the connectors come on most new motherboards
<TheGateKeeper> scion: I am told that you can  use: 'mountconfig' program
<scion> healingdread: however you can buy a PCI adapter card
<inam> cango_, check out http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/get.html
<scion> TheGateKeeper: thanks for the advice, i will investigate
<Creedence> hey dudes, anyone having problems installing flashplayer-nonfree
<cango_> what can i do
<TheGateKeeper> scion: you using edge?
<cango_> i am rookie for linux
<inam> !restricted formats
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<scion> cango_: i am currently setting up this now myself... bear with me
<scion> TheGateKeeper: Dapper Drake
<TheGateKeeper> Creedence: yes hang on...
<Creedence> TheGateKeeper, gotta restart X, brb :)
<inam> cango_, kubuntu does not support mp3 out of the box. please read the links on RestrictedFormats
<ep> In Firefox, I can select File | New Window and a new instance of Firefox will pop up quickly.  However, If I do the same thing from the K-Menu or from the icon on the panel, I get a busy-cursor for a minute or so, eventually failing. Why the difference?  The command on the menu is "firefox %u"
<healingdread> thanks scion
<healingdread> maybe one day
<cango_> now i must converse mp3 to ogg
<inam> cango_, if you still want to install mp3 codecs, please go to http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/get.html and run the four commands
<cango_> didn'T it
<DaSkreech> can I refresh a users login?
<DaSkreech> set it all back to default?
<scion> DaSkreech: easier making a new user
<healingdread> scion. ok. on that topic...
<healingdread> how would i add a user to this os
<healingdread> its not obvious to me
<DaSkreech> scion: So  back up the old user and  recreate it?
<cango_> how to how to how to
<healingdread> only way to learn my friend
<cango_> i don't listen my mp3 %
<cango_> & midis
<scion> DaSkreech: create new user and with sudo copy from old user folder into new user folder... then delete old user folder from your /home/
<ep> Also, If I can launch new windows quickly in a terminal by just typing 'firefox'... I think I'll try editing k-menu and just ditching the '%u' in the command field
<DaSkreech> cango_: did you install libxine-extracodecs?
<cango_> i don't know
<DaSkreech> scion: huh?
<jmichaelx> has there been any fix for the faulty flash-plugin update from a few days to go?
<Creedence> TheGreatOne
<Creedence> sorry I am back
<DaSkreech> scion: I want a clean user with the same name
<cango_> i am a new yuser for linux
<healingdread> cango me also. installed this week
<scion> DaSkreech: Then the backup option, then delete then create is what you need to do
<healingdread> welcome i think
<inam> cango_, can you open konsole ?
<healingdread> glad to be aboard i must say
<ge2x> cango_ well i recommend u to go back to windows or any other operating system cause kubuntu is UNSTABLE for me
<Creedence> I guess he left
<cango_> how can i open console
<Creedence> anyone else having problems installing flashplayer-nonfree?
<MasterEvilAce> these were kept-back in upgrading....  linux-headers-generic linux-image-generic linux-restricted-modules-generic
<MasterEvilAce> how can i find out why?
<DaSkreech> scion: backup option being an actual --backup to some command or the copy thing you said above :)
<inam> cango_, go to k-menu -> system -> konsole
<ge2x> when i enable nvidia drivers my computer keeps crashing and then the only thingi can do is to push reset cause it wont listen to anything else
<ge2x> now where is your so called stable linux now?
<MasterEvilAce> ge2x: don't blame linux for other package's problems :P
<scion> DaSkreech: just copy existing files into a temp directory using sudo
<MasterEvilAce> ge2x: but how is it "crashing" ?? pure black screen, nothing else, at a certain point?
<ge2x> oh so its nvidias fault is it? then why do i need an os that doesnt have the most important drivers
<ep> ge2x linux didn't crash, it's stable
<healingdread> ge2x i have a thing called kaffeine which seems to play dvd etc or am i missing your problem?
<ge2x> it just freezes
<ge2x> the screen just freezes
<ep> linux didn't freeze
<ge2x> and then nothing works: num lock wont even turn off
<ge2x> i press ctrl+alt+backspace the screen goes black and when i press another key nothing happens
<ge2x> ep ok ok smart guy linux didnt freeze kubuntu or kde did
<MasterEvilAce> How can i find out WHY packages were kept-back from upgrading?
<scion> cango_: console is in start>system>konsole
<ge2x> for me at least windows is much stable: at least the main drivers work
<Creedence> ge2x, I can understand you being frustrated that you can't get things exactly as you want them, you have to admit that out of the box it ran really smoothly didn't it?
<scion> ge2x: bad driver!
<fdoving> MasterEvilAce: apt-get -s install 'packagenames'
<ge2x> scion but i installed from synaptis
<fdoving> MasterEvilAce: that -s is for 'simulate'
<Creedence> ge2x, can I ask why exactly you want to run the new NVidia drivers? Were you trying to do something that you weren't able to without them?
<scion> ge2x: exactly thats the problem
<ge2x> i am trying to play quake3
<Creedence> ge2x, ahhh.
<scion> ahh i got that running, and castle wolfenstein
<MasterEvilAce> linux-headers-generic: Depends: linux-headers-2.6.17-9-generic but it is not installable............ how in the WORLD are these packages trying to install headers that aren't on the REPO, yet??? 2.6.17-8 is the newest
<scion> ge2x: what card do you have?? ati?
<Creedence> ge2x, what can do you have?
<ge2x> nvidia ti4200
<ge2x> scion do u think im stupid - trying to install nvidia drivers on an ati card?
<scion> cango_: in adept search for libxine-extracodecs, just got mp3 setup there
<Creedence> ge2x, I think you should try the more up to date ones from Nvidia.com. If I remember right your card is pretty new and Nvidia has instructions how to install.
<scion> ge2x: no, i asked a basic/standard question
<MasterEvilAce> Is it recommended FrameBuffer be on or off?
<Creedence> ge2x: I think they are here - http://www.nvidia.com/page/partner_certified_drivers.html
<scion> ge2x: its rude to ask for help and then come out with comments like that
<ge2x> ok ok im sorry im just very upset
<Creedence> ge2x, please understand if you aren't used to linux then it will take some time. Of and on I played around with Linux for a couple of years until I made the 'switch'
<ge2x> i also tried to install those drivers from nvidia.com but then the konsole told me that i should shutdown the x server to install or somethin
<Creedence> ge2x, if you have more time it might be quicker for you
<Creedence> ge2x, okay... I don't know how but I think if you ask here some would help you do that.
<ge2x> ok if i tell u what errors the installation spits out will u help me?
<ge2x> You appear to be running an X server; please exit X before installing.
<ge2x> could som1 plz help me what should i do now?
<scion> ge2x: all ya gotta do is print off the docs, quit x server then follow the docs
<Creedence> ge2x, it looks like you are installing from within konsole
<ge2x> yep
<ge2x> where do i get the docs?
<Creedence> scion, how do you quit X without shutting down? I can't rememnber
<scion> ge2x: did you happen to come accross a .run file
<scion> Creedence: i think it is stop x
<Creedence> ge2x, look here http://www.nvidia.com/object/driver_installation_hints.html
<scion> the opposite to start x... lol
<scion> ge2x: ok reading now
<ge2x> yep
<Creedence> scion - hahaha, stupid logic!!!
<Creedence> ge2x, so print those off
<scion> Creedence: lol
<Creedence> ge2x, do what scion asked to stop X, you may need to access anothe terminal, you can do that by pressing ctrl-alt F6 and logging on
<healingdread> i feel that linux is gonna be a trip
<Creedence> remember unless you have 2 pcs you lose us in the process :)
<Creedence> healingdread - what do u mean?
<scion> ge2x: "Windows Control Panel"
<sangeli> Hi, I just finished installing kubuntu and am working on customizations. Can someone please help me with setting up proper video card? I have a nVidia 6600 GT
<healingdread> creedence i just got a good feeling is all
<scion> ge2x: whats the exact model of card
<Creedence> sangeli - hehe, kinda funny we just are in the middle with ge2x
<ge2x> geforce titanium 4200 (ti4200)
<scion> okok
<Creedence> sangeli - can I ask why you wanna update?
<Creedence> did you try something that didn't work?
<ge2x> You appear to be running an X server; please exit X before
<ge2x>          installing.
<ge2x> oh sorry about that :)
<ge2x> http://www.nvidia.com/object/driver_installation_hints.html these are for windows
<sangeli> Creedence, sure: because I wish to switch from "nv" to "nvidia"
<Creedence> healingdread - it's good for people who want something different... who like to play, you know.... us geeks :)
<sangeli> Creedence, so I can use propretary nvidia drivers
<Creedence> sangeli - why though? do you want to run something specific that doesn't work with nv?
<healingdread> creedence i got that
<luluza> who using team speak??
<healingdread> it's all greek to me
<sangeli> Creedence, nv is drivers that are shipped with kernel. nvidia are drivers provided by nvidia and usually are more updated too
<ironfroggy> is it possible to have firefox plugins play sound through arts? i tried setting arts in the firefoxrc, but it doesnt seem to work.
<sangeli> now, anybody know how to upgrade drivers?
<ironfroggy> that is, it cant play sound if any KDE apps are playing something.
<Creedence> sangeli - i agree but I figure if it ain't broke.... hehehe
<Creedence> sangeli - i used the automatix, some people in here aren't fans but it worked for me
<sangeli> I see
<Creedence> http://www.getautomatix.com/
<ge2x> omg so did everybody forget about me what should i do to install those drivers
<h3sp4wn> nvidia has just released beta drivers with aiglx support (I would use those with xorg 7.1 and edgy - if I had an nvidia)
<Creedence> ge2x, like I was telling sangeli - maybe instead of using nvidia.com drivers you should try using automatix at the site I wrote above
<Creedence> it's a script
<Creedence> VERY NICE
<scion> ge2x: 32bit or 64bit system
<inam> i know this sounds silly, but im trying to compile banner.c and it says it cant find stdio.h... now which package has stdio.h?
<sangeli> is glx working, transparencies too?
<ge2x> 32bit
<sangeli> yes
<scion> ge2x: http://www.nvidia.com/object/linux_nforce_1.0-0310.html
<scion> ge2x: this is the .run file... similar to the ati installer
<scion> ge2x: a graphical installer that is
<scion> ge2x: STEP 2 - instead of sh its sudo
<Creedence> gotta jet guys
<ge2x> but that is nforce driver
<Creedence> see you later
<fdoving> inam: that's not a silly question.
<scion> ge2x: excuse me - http://www.nvidia.com/object/nzone_downloads_linux_display_x86_1.0-9625.html
<MadRabbit> !sudo
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<zorglu_> scion: yep, be sorry :)
<scion> the search came with 100% related :P - http://www.nvidia.com/page/search.html?page=1&keywords=ti4200+linux&booleanMode=0
<fdoving> inam: it's in the 'libc6-dev' package.
<scion> ge2x: i'm not really sorry - I have my card pumping out quake 3
<scion> ge2x: lmao
<ge2x> oh and why the beta driver?
<inam> thanks fdoving... im installing... :)
<scion> ge2x: because from other results google spat out it appears to work just fine
<fdoving> inam: in the future you can go to http://packages.ubuntu.com to find out what package has what files.
<luca_b> For those apt with the command line, there is a nifty command for that
<sangeli> what about firefox plugins? How to install them all?
<Homer> !tribler
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tribler - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Homer> !info tribler
<ubotu> Package tribler does not exist in any distro I know
<Homer> :\
<scion> Homer: looks like compiling the source is your only option!
<luca_b> !info kile
<ubotu> kile: KDE Integrated LaTeX Environment. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:1.8.1-3.2ubuntu1 (dapper), package size 1242 kB, installed size 5512 kB
<ge2x> hey how to exit the x server plz help me im trying to install the nvidia drivers
<mluser-work> how stable/unstable is edgy in general?
<scott_w|lappy> it makes windows look stable >.>
<scott_w|lappy> :p
<mluser-work> :)
<Assassin5> !scanner
<ubotu> Scanning software: XSane, the gimp, Kooka. For instructions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ScanningHowTo and to see supported hardware: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsScanners
<ge2x> !x
<ubotu> x is the X Window System; it's the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type this in a console: sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  -  To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<scott_w|lappy> !kde
<ubotu> KDE (http://kde.org) is the K Desktop Environment. To install from Ubuntu: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop, or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE for other ways to get KDE
<scott_w|lappy> cool
<host-one> what program can burn .bin image?
<ge2x> omg could som1 plzz tell me how to stop the dammned x server
<mrbrdo> is making mp3\wma (restricted types) the same as with Ubuntu?
<fdoving> ge2x: stop? 'sudo /etc/init.d/kdm stop'
<fdoving> mrbrdo: not mp3,if you want to use amarok. it's all explained on the wiki pages.
<fdoving> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<mrbrdo> aha so it's the same
<mrbrdo> oh
<mrbrdo> ok well thanks :)
<mrbrdo> amarok updates are broken right?
<mrbrdo> on dapper
<host-one> what program can burn .bin image?
<Assassin5> host-one, pretty sure k3b can.
<mrbrdo> btw, can adept manage packages like gstreamer etc., or u must install such by aptitude?
<mrbrdo> since it was possible in synaptics but adapt doesn't find packages like this
<fdoving> host-one: as assassin5 says, k3b can.
<mrbrdo> only kde\gnome packages
<host-one> whit k3b I burn iso or cue image
<fdoving> mrbrdo: you can use adept for that, it's the same list of packages.
<mrbrdo> fdoving: when i search for gstreamer, nothing shows up but some "multimedia selector" package
<fdoving> mrbrdo: make sure you're not in 'add/remove programs mode".
<mrbrdo> oooh
<mrbrdo> ok :)
<mrbrdo> i thought it was the same thing
<fdoving> mrbrdo: start adept from 'kmenu -> system -> adept manager'
<host-one> but when I click with right mouse on file.bine he didn't say burn image whit k3b
<mrbrdo> yep got it
<mrbrdo> thanks a bunch
<mrbrdo> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats says i need gstreamer0.8-mad.. can i use the 0.10 version? (for mp3 support)
<mrbrdo> hm is there one anyway?
<mrbrdo> or only 0.8 has mad
<fdoving> mrbrdo: i belive you're looking at the ubuntu spesific section. find the kubuntu one.
<fdoving> s/c
<mrbrdo> nope
<mrbrdo> it's for both..
<mrbrdo> anyway, which package for mp3 and wma.. gstreamer0.8-mad didn't work, i think it's using gstreamer 0.10
<Assassin5> which package can i get the scanner kernel module from?
<mrbrdo> hm it actually seems to be using xine (amarok)
<cronen> anyone runnin' NoMachine's Free NX server?  not FreeNX
<mrbrdo> how to put mp3 support into amarok? the wiki entry is either wrong or old
<fdoving> mrbrdo: http://kubuntu.org/faq.php#mp3s might be helpfull.
<P4ck3t> well /dev/ttyS0 is for serial devices.... if it will be usb devices then what path i have to give ???
<mrbrdo> better, thanks
<mrbrdo> hm
<mrbrdo> fdoving: i already did install libxine-extracodecs though, and amarok still won't play mp3s
<mrbrdo> do i need to reboot? :O
<mrbrdo> nvm works now
<fdoving> mrbrdo: no, that shouldn't be neccessary.. did you restart amarok? select the xine engine?
<fdoving> good :)
<kyaneos> has someone problems updating flashplugin-nonfree?? please
<mrbrdo> how to make a window (kopete contact list) remember where it was so it places itself there every time it's restarted
<kyaneos> mrbrdo: i think in kcontrol --> windows specific settings
<fdoving> mrbrdo: rightclick on the tittlebar -> advanced -> special window settings.. or something like that.
<mrbrdo> fdoving: any other way? i have xgl\compiz and i don't have those menus anymore
<mrbrdo> kyaneos: let me see
<loverboy> hello
<loverboy> can somebody help me about fglrx drivers?
<mrbrdo> yeah loverboy
<mrbrdo> i just installed them on my kubuntu dapper
<mrbrdo> working pretty nice for now :)
<loverboy> things is like this
<loverboy> i have onley piece of driver not full
<loverboy> works on suse 10 fine
<loverboy> convert from rpm to deb
<loverboy> now driver are loaded bud in lsmod is zero ( 0 ) by fglrx
<mrbrdo> hm
<mrbrdo> well
<mrbrdo> i suggest u follow a ubuntu\kubuntu howto, that will be the easiest way for you
<loverboy> when i try dpkg reconfigure with fglrx cant log in x server
<mrbrdo> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<mrbrdo> try this
<kyaneos> loverboy: what is fglrx??
<mrbrdo> kyaneos: ATI binary driver
<loverboy> name of the driver
<kyaneos> oh okis, thanks
<loverboy> brdo da nisi neki balkanac?
<mrbrdo> slovenac :)
<loverboy> xex
<loverboy> jos tipkamo engleski :)
<fdoving> mrbrdo: for your placement issue, you can try this command: kwin_rules_dialog --wid `dcop kopete mainWindow getWinID`
<mrbrdo> lol ok :)
<mrbrdo> fdoving: i'm using cgwd not kwin
<loverboy> e nemogu skidati punu verziju .run imam dial up :(((
<sybux> I've got some problem with the installation of a 686 kernel. When I start X, it stop on the Kubutnu picture. any idea ?
<fdoving> mrbrdo: ah.. then you're out of luck.
<mrbrdo> loverboy: i still recommend following the wiki anyway :) it may be that your suse package isn't even compatible with kubuntu
<mrbrdo> fdoving: :)
<loverboy> thats package from ati
<loverboy> converted by alien
<socres__> ES GEHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHT
<mrbrdo> loverboy: oh!
<cronen> speaking of suse.. any converts from suse to kubuntu?
<mrbrdo> loverboy: sec plz
<mrbrdo> loverboy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI scroll down to section 4. Using the drivers from ati.com
<mrbrdo> loverboy: if that's something that you did, then just start from where u ended
<loverboy> mrbrdo thnks hope this works!
<mrbrdo> hope so too :)
<loverboy> ziv bio brate :)
<loverboy> cheers...
<mrbrdo> :P
<mrbrdo> neighbour country :)
<mrbrdo> what's "wacom" for?
<mrbrdo> i get errors about it in xorg log, can i remove it from xorg.conf?
<fdoving> tablets
<fdoving> you sure can.
<mrbrdo> i don't need that then
<LeeJunFan> mrbrdo: yeah, but it doesn't hurt to leave there.
<mrbrdo> LeeJunFan: don't like errors :P
<LeeJunFan> it's just telling you it didn't find it.
<mrbrdo> i don't own a tablet so i guess i'll never need that
<mrbrdo> hm i gotta say kubuntu works great
<mrbrdo> had many problems in ubuntu but not here.. maybe it's because of a clean install though :)
<pcastro> anyone install ant-optional in kubuntu?
<cronen> hehe
<cronen> mrbrdo - you using synaptic or adept to install stuff?
<cronen> I'm new to kubuntu
<cronen> never used ubuntu
<pcastro> i try apt-get install ant-optional but says package is not available
<cronen> or any debian based release :P
<mrbrdo> cronen: i use adept now
<mrbrdo> cronen: or aptitude
<cronen> any reason?
<pcastro> tried synaptic but no ant-optional
<cronen> ok.. what's ant-optional?
<mrbrdo> cronen: cause it's made for kubuntu and synaptics is made for ubuntu :)
<mrbrdo> cronen: it's pretty nice tho, looks even better than synaptics (adept that is)
<cronen> hrrmm.. I kinda like how synaptic arranges things
<mrbrdo> only started using it now but i like it
<pcastro> ant-optional is optional packages for ANT :-)
<mrbrdo> cronen: for example?
<cronen> hehe .. ahh pcastro
<ryanakca> !restricted
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<cronen> there's that left pane.. I can easily select sections
<mattikoo> What is right NVAgp value in xorg.conf  for geforce MX400?
<pcastro> contains things like replaceregexp and other optional ant tasks
<cronen> and I seem to like the search tool better
<mrbrdo> cronen: oh well, i guess u'll get used to it :P i'd recommend using it over synaptics, because u need gnome libs for synaptics
<cronen> the only thing that's weird is that sometimes... when I install an app.. the terminal window is waiting for a response
<cronen> and I dont' know it.. so it seems like it's hanging
<cronen> this could be the issue I'm having :P
<mrbrdo> terminal window?
<cronen> yeah
<mrbrdo> what does it have to do with adept?
<cronen> nothing.. but when I run synaptic I've had this problem
<cronen> it's like an ncurses app
<mrbrdo> synaptic is a gnome app afaik
<cronen> for example on the postfix install
<mrbrdo> if you mean synaptic from ubuntu
<cronen> I'll stick with adept then
<cronen> yeah that one
<swatgoss> re all
<mrbrdo> cronen: if u want a ncurses (or something like it, not sure) packet manager, try aptitude
<mrbrdo> cronen: i'm sure we'll get used to adept :) it's not all that bad, we just need to adapt :P
<cronen> nod... I'll play with adept some more
<mrbrdo> anyway, i've got a question
<cronen> woot.. got firefox updated :)
<mattikoo> cronen: I have synaptic in kubuntu
<mrbrdo> i've got 2 cards, but i'd like an easy way to switch between them when i want
<mrbrdo> how can i do that
<cronen> dunno much about multicard stuff
<mrbrdo> cronen: u can install synaptics ofc, but it's a gnome app in essence :)
<cronen> oh yeah mattikoo?
<mattikoo> cronen: I had problems when I installed it
<cronen> mattikoo: it's ok for the most part but sometimes it attempts to launch a ghome window
<cronen> mattikoo: and I only saw that when I expanded the 'terminal' option
<mrbrdo> ;P
<cronen> so... going with adept :P
<LeeJunFan> when it comes to GUI I like synaptic better, but 99.9% of the time I use apt-get and apt-cache on the command line anyway...
<cronen> alright everyone .. have fun kubuntuing... kubuntu rocks btw :)
<klerfayt> I can't eject dvd - "umount: /media/cdrom0: device is busy"
<fdoving> klerfayt: try 'sudo umount -l /media/cdrom0' (the -l is for lazy)
<fdoving> i'm going to bed. nite.
<knithx> I am having problems with xgl compiz
<Mortice> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing (window) manager) and XGL (Xserver architecture layered on top of OpenGL) howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager XGL+compiz help in #ubuntu-xgl  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<klerfayt> fdoving: it worked; any idea why it was busy?
<knithx> I have ATI
<knithx> :S
<fdoving> klerfayt: something used it. don't know what, it's too late to find out now. :)
<gnomefreak> btw guys dappers compiz is broken (trying to install) just letting you know
<gnomefreak> and the warning was placed on the page :) good
#kubuntu 2006-09-23
<TheGateKeeper> gnomefreak: flash plugin update for firefox is broken too
<mattikoo> and no flash player 9
<crimsun> TheGateKeeper: huh?
<TheGateKeeper> crimsun: yep did an update today and it borked on some sub element
<TheGateKeeper> crimsun: hang on...
<cpk1> mattikoo: no flash player 9 isnt a problem with ubuntu
<mattikoo> cpk1:?
<LeeJunFan> it's a problem with adobe.
<mattikoo> yes
<LeeJunFan> gnomefreak: yeah, you have to use the compiz packages from beerorkid
<LeeJunFan> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing (window) manager) and XGL (Xserver architecture layered on top of OpenGL) howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager XGL+compiz help in #ubuntu-xgl  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<LeeJunFan> I'm running compiz right now on edgy.
<TheGateKeeper> crimsun: Bug 61895 has been marked a duplicate of this bug
<crimsun> bug 61895
<crimsun> bah
<crimsun> TheGateKeeper: right, put 2 and 2 together, please :)
<TheGateKeeper> crimsun: I put a search in for flash, got nothing back, then added a bug, now I wish I hadn't bothered :-(
<Mathman> :(
<Mathman> That's sad.
<crimsun> that's right. And as people keep filing duplicates, I will keep rejecting them with extreme prejudice.
<crimsun> I /really/ wish people would at least /try/.
<Mathman> Can I reject you with extreme prejudice?
<crimsun> sure
<TheGateKeeper> crimsun: well no worries there, last bug I file!!
<crimsun> TheGateKeeper: having your bug rejected is not a bad thing
<crimsun> it's simply maintenance overhead for me
<TheGateKeeper> crimsun: no problem having it rejected, just don't want 10 emails under 3 different people arriving in my email box
<TheGateKeeper> crimsun: do me a favour please & kill any association with me please
<TheGateKeeper> crimsun: the bug that is ^^^^
<soulrider> hi everyone
<soulrider> is anyone using Eclipse?
<swatgoss> not now
<swatgoss> but soon ...
<crimsun> TheGateKeeper: then unsubscribe yourself from 61404.
<osten> what can I do if I want to change the .mp3 association to 'xmms -e'?
<TheGateKeeper> crimsun: done thanx
<motorcitymadman> how does one go about knowing what version kde desktop environment one has ?
<soulrider> motorcitymadman: right click anything
<soulrider> then help
<soulrider> and about KDE
<soulrider> try it on your kicker
<obf213> hwo do i make the k menu button open with the windows button
<TheGateKeeper> crimsun: sorry if I produced an overhead for you, if I had known someone had posted a bug I would not have done it, I know what it's like as I have been on the receiving end in my work enviroment
<crankcaller> To check the version open the K menu. You should have there the KDE Control Center or About KDE. Start it to check the KDE version.
<soulrider> is anyone here running edgy ? i cant make eclipse work
<klarre> I am trying to install g++-4.0 form the cdrom, but get an error about that libstdc++6-4.0-dev is not yet configured. How do I configure it?
<MasterEvilAce> obf213: are you running edgy or dapper or what
<en1gma> sup all
<en1gma> i got kubuntu live dvd up and running...got some questions about dmserup and dmraid
<en1gma> i updatet everything to btw
<motorcitymadman> soulrider: version 3.5.2 this the most updated ? and thank you :-)
<en1gma> i did a 'dmsetup mknodes' and it created some stuff
<soulrider> latest is 3.5.4
<soulrider> it sint he topic ;0
<soulrider> ;)
<knithx> I MY GOSH
<knithx> mrbrdo: you are my idol
<obf213> MasterEvilAce: dapper
<motorcitymadman> me off for upgrading
<knithx> It workded
<knithx> Thanks
<MasterEvilAce> obf213: try going into system settings -> keyboard shortcuts .. scroll down and look for Panel -> popup launch menu..  you may be able to set it to windows key from there.
<knithx> What was wrong?
<knithx> mrbrdo: ?
<obf213> MasterEvilAce: i cant even find keyboard shortcuts on system settigns, ill try kcontrol
<knithx> mrbrdo: I can only have a desktop
<knithx> ?
<crimsun> TheGateKeeper: not at all a problem, no harm done
<P4ck3t> from where i can get cool mouse cursors ??? any sites plz...
<MasterEvilAce> obf213: it may be under regional or accessibility stuff. ican't remember. i think it moved in Edgy
<P4ck3t> from where i can get cool mouse cursors ??? any sites plz..
<MenZa> http://kde-look.org P4ck3t
<obf213> ahh o k thanks
<P4ck3t> any other one except that??? i went there but not much of collection :(
<P4ck3t> MenZa:  any other links?
<MenZa> P4ck3t: sorry, no
<P4ck3t> okie
<en1gma> http://pastebin.com/792331
<tom_> lo
<tom_> anyone help me with a kubuntu problem?
<en1gma> thats the result of 'dmsetup mknodes' and then 'dmraid -r'
<crankcaller> wassup tom?
<en1gma> can someone help me out
<tom_> playing around with edgy knot 3. was working with dapper 6.06 before. now trying to figure out how to install codec support, none of the previous methods i've tried seem to work
<en1gma> anyone?
<crankcaller> nothing in the forums i take it? lol
<en1gma> crap i kinda new to this and this is kinda new to the kernel so not to much info avail
<tom_> not really, no discussion specifically for edgy
<en1gma> im so close i can taste it though
<tom_> i've tried the noob way out (auomatix), but that doesn't work for edgy
<tom_> yet
<MasterEvilAce> en1gma: what codecs?
<en1gma> codecs?
<en1gma> lol
<en1gma> not even close ;)
<en1gma> im using dmsetup and dmraid
<en1gma> for a raid0 array with 2 partitions
<crankcaller> tom, what codecs?
<en1gma> ll
<en1gma> T_T
<tom_> just the usual, mp3s mpgs wmv and mov
<tom_> the usual basics
<MasterEvilAce> en1gma: sorry wrong person lol
<en1gma> np
<tom_> i've tried installing xine extra plugins in adept installer
<tom_> bu
<MasterEvilAce> you can use apt-get to get w32codecs for WMV and mpgs i believe.. MOV is quicktime and i don't believe linux supports that at all.. and for mp3s i forget the name of what you download
<tom_> but
<crankcaller> xine-extracodecs??
<tom_> yes
<NameNomad> I have a question about my extra HardDrive.  When I installed Kubuntu, I unhooked my extra hard drive from the rest of my computer because there are some files/folders that I wanted to save (music specifically).  What I'm wondering is, can I transfer those files over to my home folder and/or use them, even though they're in NTFS?
<NameNomad> Also, to have my system recognize the extra HD, do I simply reconnect it and it will work, or do I have to add support some how?
<MasterEvilAce> tom_: whatever audio program you're using, have you set it to use XINE? (i think most default to gstreamer?)
<tom_> when i go to inspect changes, it shows this:
<tom_> http://img232.imageshack.us/my.php?image=snapshot1iu1.jpg
<gekko`> NameNomad: you could of course copy some files from your ntfs hdd
<crankcaller> Nomad: there is stuff in the forums that tells you how to add a drive and have it recognised.
<NameNomad> crankcaller: ok, sweet
<NameNomad> gekko'" thank you too
<tom_> i didn't configure it, but under Engine->Configure Engine->Sound System, 'xine Engine' is already selected
<MasterEvilAce> hm
<tom_> regarding the screenshot i posted, i think i previously tried to install xine extra codecs using apt-get in terminal
<tom_> but i guess it screwed up
<tom_> now not sure how to undo it in Adept Installer
<MasterEvilAce> i'm not sure how to figure out why they have BREAK's
<mrbrdo> tom what's the problem again?
<tom_> been trying to get extra codec support working in kubuntu edgy knot 3
<tom_> not much luck
<tom_> seem to have screwed up installation of xine extra codecs
<swatgoss> some1 know a chan with lot of overclockers/underclockers ?
<LeeJunFan> swatgoss: there isn't one because they can't stay online long enough to join up with their systems crashing from hardware problems.
<swatgoss> lol
<swatgoss> some online guide for intel mobile pinmod ?
<swatgoss> Yonah and Prescott
<tom_> can anyone suggest a straightforward way of installing codecs that works in previous versions of Kubuntu?
<tom_> something along the lines of downloading a package of codecs and installing them manually, for example
<crankcaller> Tom: Guess you've tried this - http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=257001&highlight=edgy+mp3
<LeeJunFan> tom_: just download the codec from mplayer's website, untar them to /usr/lib/codecs and open xine and tell xine where to find the win32 libs.
<LeeJunFan> err /usr/local/lib/codecs
<tom_> !! LeeJun, that's just what I'm trying to do, I've downloaded that package
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about LeeJun, that's just what I'm trying to do, I've downloaded that package - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<tom_> got stuck on what to do next... hang on
<LeeJunFan> tom_: mkdir /usr/local/lib/codecs && cd /usr/local/lib/codecs && tar xfvz [tarfile] 
<LeeJunFan> tom_: well, you probably need to prefix sudo to each of those or run sudo -i first to become root.
<LeeJunFan> so you can write to the /usr/local/lib dir.
<jpiccolo_> what program is it that shows the stats of your computer, like here: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/attachment.php?attachmentid=16000&d=1158734596
<MasterEvilAce> I need an audio program where i can record sound. NOT audacity.. i think it may be broken for me
<LeeJunFan> MasterEvilAce: sweep?
<crankcaller> :jpiccolo, superkaramba will tell you that if you're using kde
<LeeJunFan> crankcaller, jpiccolo_: yeah, that looks kind of like a superkaramba app.
<tom_> LeeJun
<tom_> made the directory in terminal, that IS where I was stuck before, trying to do it in Konquerer
<LeeJunFan> tom
<tom_> now stuck at the next point
<LeeJunFan> tom_: in a shell you need to do 'sudo mkdir /usr/local/lib/codecs'
<LeeJunFan> what point is that?
<jpiccolo_> i am using wmaker though
<tom_> the next bit, dealing with the tar
<LeeJunFan> tom_: cd /usr/local/lib/codecs
<tom_> when i do tar xfvz [tarfile] 
<lupine_85> imbrandon: you around?
<LeeJunFan> tom_: after you cd to /usr/local/lib/codecs
<LeeJunFan> tom_: then it will untar in the directory you are in.
<tom_> yes; how do i refer to the tar file, on my desktop
<imbrandon> lupine_85: kinda , wasup ?
<lupine_85> ~/Desktop/<tarfile>
<LeeJunFan> tom_: you have to specify the path to it, like that ^^ :D
<lupine_85> I sent that parcel off today :)
<lupine_85> will email you the detail
<imbrandon> cool , thnaks man
<imbrandon> you rock
<lupine_85> :p
<tom_> okay it's found it
<tom_> but the tar file is .tar.bz2
<lupine_85> then use j instead of z
<LeeJunFan> tom_: then do tar xfvj instead of z
<lupine_85> webcam is in, but you'll need some adaptors for the FM Radio and TV IN sockets - the current ones will likely be useless to you (rgb-style? not sure, but standard aerial won't go into it)
<lupine_85> it's a conexant chipset
<tom_> tried, now says ... lots of error msgs
<MasterEvilAce> does everyone have flickering cursors when a cursor animates? so irritating. Hardware/Software rendered cursor doesn't make a difference
<tom_> forgot to sudo!
<LeeJunFan> yep.
<SillyZ> Q: whats a decent CAD (Computer Aided Design) package for Kubuntu or Ubuntu ??
<ubuntu_> my installer crashed
<lupine_85> !CAD
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about CAD - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<lupine_85> hmm
<lupine_85> Inkscape is good for 2D/vector stuff
<tom_> the codecs are there, in /usr/local/lib/codecs/essential20060611
<lupine_85> there's a 3D one... blender?
<SillyZ> lnk or ink ?
<tom_> does it matter that they're in a subdirectory?
<lupine_85> !blender
<ubotu> blender is a free application for 3D modelling, animation, rendering, etc. You can install it from Ubuntu's repositories, and tutorials are at http://en.wikibooks.org/wiki/Blender_3D:_Noob_to_Pro
<lupine_85> ink
<SillyZ> blender is more for 3d not 2d, and the learning curve on it is a nightmar
<SillyZ> nightmare even
<SillyZ> ok inkscape ill check it out, thanks lupine_85
<LeeJunFan> tom_: yeah, it will. cd into that dir and do 'sudo mv * ../.'
<Sanne> MasterEvilAce: I remember reading that the flickering is a known bug in the nvidia drivers, hopefully being fixed by nvidia. Do you use nvidia drivers?
<LeeJunFan> tom_: that will move all the files up one dir level
<MasterEvilAce> Sanne: damn. yes.
<Sanne> MasterEvilAce: then that's that. We will have to wait. I made myself a cursor package where I replaced the animated ones with static images...
<MasterEvilAce> Sanne: is it possible to send that to me? or explain how i would go about doing that
<Sanne> MasterEvilAce: Lemme check if I remember, sec
<tom_> sorry to be so helpless but i'm not sure how to write out the destination function
<tom_> the files are in /usr/local/lib/codecs/essential-20060611
<tom_> need them to be in /usr/local/lib/codecs
<tom_> so i type what?
<LeeJunFan> tom_: cd to the dir it created first
<tom_> yup
<Xcalibur> how can I share my internet from my laptop to my xbox?
<LeeJunFan> tom_: then 'sudo mv * ../.'
<tom_> er do i need to adjust that or literally type it?
<Xcalibur> ?
<LeeJunFan> sudo mv * ../.
<LeeJunFan> exactly
<tom_> cos i get "mv: missing destination file operand after `*../.'"
<LeeJunFan> sudo mv[space] *[space] ../.
<Xcalibur> anyone?
<LeeJunFan> tom_: I think you are missing the space after *
<Xcalibur> !seen Hawkind
<MasterEvilAce> Xcalibur: you're looking for specifically laptop -> Xbox.. or any method? You can buy a router to do what you're looking to do
<ubotu> I haven't seen hawkind recently
<tom_> think it worked that time
<tom_> yes, thanks
<LeeJunFan> you're welcome
<SillyZ> sudo mv * ../.    will move whatever is in the current dir back one dir and drop it there
<Xcalibur> I am connected wirelessly to my router from the laptop, I am connected from my laptop to the xbox by a NIC, and a crossover cable
<Xcalibur> how can I set up the internet to be shared
<Xcalibur> ?
<sinpath> can anyone help me get my media working ?
<tom_> right... they're in the right place... what do i do to make Amarok (and evrything else) use them?
<LeeJunFan> Xcalibur: first you need to get a working private network between your laptop and your xbox. ie on 192.168.x.x network.
<Xcalibur> how I do that?
<LeeJunFan> Xcalibur: can you set the xbox with a static IP or do you have to use dhcp?
<Sanne> MasterEvilAce: I can't remember the details. I got two programs able to manipulate xcursor themes. Both are python programs that dont't need to be installed, but can be run with 'python ./progname.py' from any directory. The two programs are: xcurs and gursor-maker. I try to find links to them, sec.
<Xcalibur> I have it set to DHCP
<SillyZ> and depending upon the Xbox, you may or maynot need a cross-over style cable , it may require a straight thru cable
<SillyZ> You can set the Xbox for a static ip, like 192.168.0.100 for example
<Xcalibur> I thought that applies to only xbox to router, or modem, I thought NIC to NIc requires cross over
<SillyZ> well if you have 1 nic in your box, whats the xbox connecting to ?
<Xcalibur> my laptop
<Sanne> MasterEvilAce: http://gursormaker.sourceforge.net/  and   http://varg.dyndns.org/psi/pub/code/xcurs/index.html
<Xcalibur> thourgh it's NIC
<MasterEvilAce> Sanne: ty kindly
<LeeJunFan> Xcalibur: most new equipment auto senses and crossover...
<Xcalibur> then the laptop has wireless internet
<SillyZ> ah ok
<Sanne> MasterEvilAce: one of them was a bit easier than the other, but I can't remember which one I actually used.
<SillyZ> so hardwire to the xbox, and wireless to the wireless AP
<Xcalibur> yes
<sinpath> can any one help me get my linux to play movies,cd,dvd?
<LeeJunFan> Xcalibur: you can set your laptop to something like 192.168.10.1 and your xbox to 192.168.10.2 both with netmask 255.255.255.0, enable forwarding on your linux machine, and turn on NAT with iptables.
<LeeJunFan> !dvd
<ubotu> See http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html  Libdvdcss can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<LeeJunFan> sinpath: see ubotu's message ^^
<LeeJunFan> Xcalibur: set your laptop eth0 that is.
<Xcalibur> how I do all that stuff
<t3nxt> i downloaded ubuntu... im using it right now with live cd. My questions are... if i install ubuntu can i switch to kubuntu later without needing to format, bla bla bla...? if there is any main diference between ubuntu and kubuntu besides appereance?
<Xcalibur> I have xbox set to static 192.168.0.100
<LeeJunFan> Xcalibur: if you leave your xbox on dhcp you'll have to setup dhcp-server on your linux, which requires more work an learning - although that's not really a bad thing.
<Xcalibur> laptop 192.168.0.102
<LeeJunFan> Xcalibur: and what is the gateway set to?
<Xcalibur> how I set gateway
<Xcalibur> o
<Xcalibur> it's 192.168.1.1
<LeeJunFan> uh, netmask?
<Xcalibur> I don't know how to view that
<LeeJunFan> unfortunate that wireless can't do bridging right, that's be easier to setup.
<t3nxt> can anyone help me?
<Xcalibur> my xbox says it's the gateway
<Xcalibur> how I fic
<LeeJunFan> Xcalibur: should be on the xbox. Reason I ask is that if the xbox is set to 192.168.0.something and the gateway is 192.168.1.1 and netmask is 255.255.255.0 they won't even be able to talk to each other.
<Xcalibur> fix*o
<Xcalibur> ok
<t3nxt> hello
<t3nxt> (23:36:13) t3nxt: i downloaded ubuntu... im using it right now with live cd. My questions are... if i install ubuntu can i switch to kubuntu later without needing to format, bla bla bla...? if there is any main diference between ubuntu and kubuntu besides appereance?
<LeeJunFan> Xcalibur: so - your wireless router is 192.168.1.1? your laptop should be also 192.168.1.something not 192.168.0.N
<MasterEvilAce> t3nxt: yes
<clemyeats> t3nxt: ubuntu and kubuntu are the same... ubuntu comes with gnome and gnome apps, kubuntu comes with kde and kde apps.
<clemyeats> t3nxt: from ubuntu you can install kde and the kubuntu apps by installing a single package.
<clemyeats> t3nxt: and same goes from kubuntu
<Xcalibur> laptop external IP= 192.198.1.100 internal=192.168.0.102 xbox=192.168.0.103
<t3nxt> so i guess is better rwo have both of them kubuntu and ubuntu?
<Mortice> although you don't get games with kubuntu-desktop whereas you do with ubuntu-desktop. that's always struck me as somewhat odd.
<t3nxt> *to
<LeeJunFan> Xcalibur: okay, so you already have them setup so your laptop can reach the xbox? good.
<Xcalibur> my xbox still says it has a gateway problem
<troy> hey folks, for a non-mission critical system where I mostly want to play with my computer, would edgy yet be suitable?
<LeeJunFan> Xcalibur: Yeah, the xbox should have the 192.168.0.102 as it's GW.
* troy found no problems with the knot3 livecd on same system...
<LeeJunFan> Xcalibur: and the DNS on the xbox should have the nameservers listed in '/etc/resolv.conf' on your laptop.
<sangers_> troy: what can a non mission critical system could it be?
<clemyeats> t3nxt: one is enough. If you prefer Gnome get Ubuntu. If you prefer KDE get Kubuntu. Whichever you choose, you can always install the other from the one you have.
<troy> sangers_: it's my toy - I do all my real work at the university :)
<sangers_> so lauch dapper instead
<Sanne> t3nxt: if you want to use only one desktop, say, gnome (ubuntu default), and want to run applications from kde (kubuntu default), you don't need to install the whole kubuntu desktop. You just need to install the program, and the package manager should automatically install any additional libraries that are needed.
<sangers_> troy: you will have more fun I guarantee u
<troy> sangers_: already have dapper - have a few issues with it (broken video drivers) that is fixed on the livecd...
<LeeJunFan> Xcalibur: then you need to enable forwarding on the laptop by issuing 'sudo net/ipv4/ip_forward=1' and enable NAT by running 'sudo iptables -t nat -A POSTROUTING -s 192.168.0.0/24 -j MASQUERADE'
<Xcalibur> ok, I set the DNS
<Xcalibur> stil, gateway prob
<sangers_> troy: is your video card an ATI or nvidia?
<troy> sangers_: yes, ATI
<LeeJunFan> Xcalibur: look up a couple lines at my last msg ^^
<troy> sangers_: plus I get the added bonus of 64bit related issues :)
<higi> hola
<higi> alguien sabe si se puede "pausar" el automatix?
<Xcalibur> it says "sudo net/ipv4/ip_forward=1"
<Xcalibur> not found
<higi> does anyone know if its possible to "pause" AUTOMATIX?
<clemyeats> higi, no se hable espano aqui. Ingles por favor.
<LeeJunFan> Xcalibur: sorry sudo sysctl ...
<LeeJunFan> sysctl -w
<Mortice> Xcalibur: "sudo echo 1 > /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward"
<higi> i mean, i'd like to continue installing the programs tommoro
<LeeJunFan> Xcalibur: hehe, so - sudo sysctl -w net/ipv4/ip_forward=1
<higi> is it possible?
<sangers_> troy: nice 64bit , I installed sarge on my c3600
<Xcalibur> ok, what next
<LeeJunFan> Xcalibur: or what Mortice says, both have same result. You also will want to edit /etc/sysctl.conf to turn on forwarding permanently.
<alex_yo> how to patch the start button
<LeeJunFan> Xcalibur: then run the sudo iptables also mentioned above.
<troy> sangers_: really, I just interested in seeing if the handling of 32bit oddballs is improved in edgy+amd64, but it's kind of hard to start installing things when using the livecd
<alex_yo> can somebody help me? where is the dir?
<higi> does anyone know if its possible to "pause" AUTOMATIX?
<troy> crtl-Z perhaps? :P
<Xcalibur> I'm gonna try to connect
<tom_> what are u trying to do alex?
<higi> what does it do?
<sangers_> troy: I have no amd64, unfortunately
<Xcalibur> ok, laptop external=192.168.1.100 internal=192.168.0.102 xbox=192.186.0.102
<troy> sangers_: for instance, I'd like to install wine (32bit) from regular repos onto ubuntu64 without apt complaining to high hell
<alex_yo> i want to change the start button of the k-menu without kbfx
<Xcalibur> is that right?
<LeeJunFan> troy: 32bit in 64bit still sucks, and it's pointless anyway - 32bit is faster for damn near everything you want to do unless you are running a huge mysql db or some odd thing.
<sangers_> troy: could you use, dpkg -i --force instead?
<Max_-> Hi there!  I already installed kubuntu, now I need to load GNOME...  any easy way like with adept??
<higi> does anyone know if its possible to "pause" AUTOMATIX in order to continue installing apps tommorow?
<troy> sangers_: I could, but it doesn't put in into /usr/lib32 like it should.. *pouts*
<LeeJunFan> Xcalibur: xbox should not have same IP as laptop, but the gateway of the xbox should be the IP of the laptop.
<tom_> oh right, over my head, sorry
<Xcalibur> o
<Xcalibur> ok
<troy> LeeJunFan: well, audio encoding is nearly twice as fast, mostly on account of the extra memory registers...
<bobbyyu> Guys, when I try to install a package using Adept, Adept tells me it's broken.
<sangers_> troy: and if you install it from source, that should work with special command
<troy> sangers_: I could just start randomly repackaging things from the 32bit repos to use the right paths ...
<pierreth> how can i make kontact move my spam to junk automatically?
<sangers_> troy: I wish you joice in your 64bits endover
<Mortice> pierreth: is your spam filtered through a program which tags it as spam?
<pierreth> Mortice: yes
<Xcalibur> ok, it says "cables connected: ok" IP configured "ok" DNS resolved "ok" xbox live connection "not found" wtf?
<Mortice> pierreth: ok. in kontact somewhere there's a filters section where you can use that tag
<alex_yo> can somebody help me
<bobbyyu> Guys, when I try to install a package using Adept, Adept tells me it's broken.
<Mortice> pierreth: one moment, i'll find it
<troy> sangers_: well, I have had pretty good success with dapper - for example, I figured out how to run 32bit flash with 64bit konq without problems... just took a little bit of ugly first :)
<LeeJunFan> Xcalibur: are you running any kind of firewall stuff on the laptop?
<Sanne> Max_-: the package ubuntu-desktop would get you everything a regular ubuntu install would have installed, if you want to have that.
<Xcalibur> I have firestarter, which I plan to use for bridging, but it is off
<pierreth> Mortice: I have two filters for that
<Mortice> pierreth: and they're not running automatically when you get new mail?
<Max_-> cool thanks Sanne
<Sanne> Max_-: you're welcome
<pierreth> Mortice: I think so but the only mark the mail
<LeeJunFan> Xcalibur: I've never used an x-box before, is there any way you can verify it's reaching the internet like a browser or ping utility?
<pierreth> Mortice: I have a kind of thermometer at the top of the message
<Mortice> pierreth: oh, i see. no, i'm talking about contact filters which check if the mail is marked as spam and then move those mails to the spam folder
<LeeJunFan> Xcalibur: of course if it's resolving the DNS okay like it says it must be getting past your laptop.
<LeeJunFan> Xcalibur: is your laptop what you are on right now?
<Mortice> pierreth: oh, that must be kontact doing its own spam-filtering. i'm not sure how that works, i'm afraid.
<Xcalibur> yes
* Mortice is a mutt man :/
<Xcalibur> I'm using crossover office to us mirc
<Xcalibur> use8
<Xcalibur> use
<pierreth> Mortice: OK, I will to try to find by myself
<Mortice> pierreth: sorry!
<LeeJunFan> Xcalibur: are you trying to upset the balance between good and evil or just make rabbits fall from the sky? don't run that crap on linux :p
<pierreth> Mortice: thank you
<Mortice> Xcalibur: there are loads of good IRC clients for linux - why put yourself through crossover pain to use mIRC?
<Xcalibur> lol
<Xcalibur> I like mirc, but can we get back on topic
<n00btard> i just tried to install the nvidia-glx drivers and when i try to do the "sudo nvidia-glx-config enable" it gives me the "Error: your X configuration has been altered." how can i fix it?
<Mortice> heh, sorry.
<Max_-> But now, how do I start with gnome or kde ???.. without having a default DE?
<LeeJunFan> Xcalibur: well, we know your laptop is on the internet, we know your xbox is talking through your laptop as it should if it can resolve dns, so I don't know what more we could do, since I really don't know much about xbox, but it sure sounds like everythign is working like it's supposed to.
<Sanne> n00btard: it tells you the command what you should do
<Xcalibur> ok
<Mortice> LeeJunFan: it's possible that the Xbox expects the gateway to be on 192.168.0.1
<n00btard> no it doesnt..
<LeeJunFan> n00btard: it should say how in the error, something about md5sum /etc/X11/xorg.conf > .. blah blah
<lupine_85> do you need to have a static route set up in the router?
<Mortice> (I'm just guessing)
<n00btard> yea wtf does that mean?
<travis> hey everyone, got a question, is there a way to turn off the power saving feature permanently? cause everytime i restart it goes back to power saving which is annoying
<lupine_85> (also guessing :) )
<todz> hey
<lupine_85> ok, is the ubuntu PC connected to a router?
<LeeJunFan> n00btard: that's what you should do so it can edit your xorg.conf.
<n00btard> ohh
<todz> I'm trying to install eft knot 3 and it won't go past setting the time in the install press next and it just stays there
<lupine_85> and are all three (ubuntu pc, laptop, router) on the same CIDR range (e.g. they're 192.168.0.<something>)
<Mortice> todz: #ubuntu+1 is the place for you.
<LeeJunFan> todz: apparently it's not time to install it.
<LeeJunFan> :)
<Sanne> n00btard: you just need to update a checksum of the config file so the system knows it's ok and can be altered. Nothing serious
<todz> I'm installing the testing cd
<todz> should atleast install
<Mortice> todz: *testing* cd. and again, #ubuntu+1 for edgy discussion, please.
<LeeJunFan> n00btard: an md5sum is a fingerprint of the file which was created during setup. So when you try to edit the xorg conf it can check that md5sum and see if it's the one installed originally, if it has been modified the md5sum stored in the md5sum file won't match the md5sum of the xorg.conf.
<pierreth> Mortice: I have every to filter my spam
<n00btard> ok
<LeeJunFan> n00btard: so the installer won't mess with it - thinking you have made custom configs and it doesn't want to mess those up for you.
<n00btard> how do i update the md thing?
<Mortice> pierreth: so you're filtering your mail with something like spamassassin?
<pierreth> Mortice: But X-Bogosity is unsure about the spam
<LeeJunFan> n00btard: so when you update the md5sum file to match your xorg.conf you are basically saying to the installer that it's okay to change.
<bobbyyu> Guys, when I try to install a package using Adept, Adept tells me it's broken.
<LeeJunFan> n00btard: I don't know exactly by memory, but it should tell you the exact syntax to run in the error it gave you.
<n00btard> i tried it
<n00btard> and changed the nv to nvidia
<n00btard> now it tells me another error
<pierreth> Mortice: and unsure means is not spam in practice
<LeeJunFan> n00btard: what's the new error?
<Mortice> pierreth: I'm not sure what you mean with X-Bogosity. It's likely that I'm not familiar with your spam-filtering setup, I'm afraid.
<n00btard> hold
<Mortice> s/mean\ with/mean\ by/
<n00btard> i may have it
<Joshsi> ok
<pierreth> Mortice: Are you using something else?
<Max_-> But now, how do I start with gnome or kde ???.. without having a default DE?
<n00btard> ya ok i think i got it
<n00btard> thanks for the help
<pierreth> Mortice: I have the default
<Mortice> pierreth: I've used spamassassin and procmail filters fairly successfully, but I don't get a lot of spam anyway :)
<LeeJunFan> n00btard: no problem, good luck.
<pierreth> Mortice: You are missing some penis inlargement :-)
<Mortice> pierreth: I know. I don't know how I survive sometimes.
<pierreth> Mortice: I have a lot of spam :-(
<pierreth> Mortice: 80% of mail
<Mortice> pierreth: ouch!
<Homer> yeah
<bobbyyu> Guys, when I try to install a package using Adept, Adept tells me it's broken.
<Mortice> !tell bobbyyu about patience
<Mortice> bobbyyu: you need to say what package it is, at least
<Homer> !tell homer about patience
<Homer> same thing happened to me with some packages
<bobbyyu> gcj
<Homer> libgtk2.0
<Homer> -dev
<pierreth> Mortice: I'll google something
<bobbyyu> When I try a complete system upgrade, it says that also
<Homer> apt-get said it was "bugged"
<bobbyyu> I was hoping someone was listening
<pierreth> Mortice: Oups, I was using 'google' as a verbe, am I in copyright infragment?
<cpk1> bobbyyu: what does it say is broken?
<Werdna> pierreth, probably
<Homer> you know what I'm thinking it is
<pierreth> Werdna: Just I write a message to retract these words?
<Homer> did you recently update?
<pierreth> Werdna: May be Google will shut down this channel...
<Werdna> pierreth, will help.
<bobbyyu> There was an error commiting changes. There was a problem downloading some packages, or else the commit would break changes.
<bobbyyu> That's what it said
<Homer> yeah
<Homer> I think maybe a reboot will fix that or at least reloading X
<pierreth> OK, my mention of 'Google' as a verb was not intentional
<bobbyyu> Homer, are you addressing me?
<Homer> cause you maybe updated packages you are running
<Homer> yeah
<Xial> Good evening. Absolute newbie to this. I am attempting to use a LiveCD to see if I can do this, but for some reason, it shuts my optical mouse off during boot. Is there an option or setting I could pass at startup to prevent this? I was unable to find one in the disk's startup help.
<bobbyyu> I tried a reboot
<Homer> did this happen after you did a upgrade
<XTorchedX> usb mouse Xial?
<bobbyyu> A complete upgrade, yes
<Homer> yeah
<Homer> hmm
<Xial> No, PS/2 Mouse, Optical, both my 3 button and 5 button mice are affected.
<Xial> Incidentally, I can click buttons and menus will pop up, but the optical bit underneath is completely off, and does not respond.
<Homer> try "sudo apt-get clean && sud apt-get update"
<Homer> sudo*
<bobbyyu> what does clean do?
<Homer> delete your local package database
<Homer> http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/apt-howto/ch-apt-get.en.html
<LeeJunFan> tried apt-get -f install?
<bobbyyu> No, what does that do, LeeJunFan?
<LeeJunFan> bobbyyu: fix-broken
<LeeJunFan> bobbyyu: from 'man apt-get' :
<LeeJunFan> Fix; attempt to correct a system with broken dependencies in place. This option, when used with install/remove, can omit any packages to
<LeeJunFan>               permit APT to deduce a likely solution.
<bobbyyu> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 18 not upgraded.
<bobbyyu> That's what the results say
<LeeJunFan> bobbyyu: how did this all start? doing a dist upgrade?
<bobbyyu> Yes
<LeeJunFan> okay, now if you try apg-get dist-upgrade again?
<bobbyyu> No, this started with a "complete upgrade" option with Adept
<LeeJunFan> bobbyyu: sometimes with nested dependancies it's necessary to do apt-get dist-upgrade followed by apt-get -f install followed by another apt-get dist-upgrade... Sometimes with more repetitions. You should have seen what I went thru to install edgy yesterday :(
<LeeJunFan> bobbyyu: not familiar with using adept much myself.
<Homer> same thing happened to me
<Homer> I think all adept upgrade is the same thing as apt-get upgrade
<lupine_85> dpkg is also important :)
<lupine_85> dpkg -r... dpkg --force-foo... etc
<LeeJunFan> Homer: yeah, I like using apt-get at the command line because the messages it gives are usually more informative than a status bar.
<carlos> Good night! I want a help to free my doors against firewall. The doors are 6891 and 6892
<mrbrdo> If anyone is interested, i wrote a howto for XGL\Compiz on Kubuntu Dapper: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1532397
<carlos> Can anyone help me, please?
<Homer> LeeJunFan: I use both interchangeably
<Homer> one thing tho
<Homer> can use apt to search?
<Homer> you*
<mrbrdo> carlos: just ask, maybe..
<mrbrdo> Homer: apt-cache search
<cpk1> Homer: aptitude search whati'mlookingfor
<mrbrdo> Homer: or just run "aptitude" for a "semi-graphical" version
<LeeJunFan> mrbrdo: nice work, you are asking to install compiz twice. heh
<LeeJunFan> mrbrdo: not that it really matters much.
<mrbrdo> LeeJunFan: am i? where?
<LeeJunFan> sudo aptitude install compiz compiz-plugins compiz
<mrbrdo> oops
<bobbyyu> I'm going to save this as a log
<ryan_> y
<LeeJunFan> mrbrdo: I think this repos works: http://media.blutkind.org/xgl/
<LeeJunFan> mrbrdo: it did for me last night when all the others were broken.
<mrbrdo> LeeJunFan: hm ok i'll add that one as the primary one
<carlos> mrbrdo: Do you have some information about how to open the 6891 and 6892 doors?
<Homer> one thing I noticed in kubuntu which is probably a bug
<LeeJunFan> mrbrdo: also instead of cgwd and compiz you can just run compiz-start & it will take care of both for you.
<Homer> is that it won't add menu options until you reload KDE
<Homer> for packages
<Homer> while Ubuntu des
<bobbyyu> LeeJunFan: Only the Openoffice packages are being update through Dist upgrade
<bobbyyu> Is this normal?
<LeeJunFan> mrbrdo: at least with the edgy packages.
<mrbrdo> carlos: no idea what that is :P
<mrbrdo> LeeJunFan: isn't compiz-start a script u have to make?
<LeeJunFan> bobbyyu: if that's all that needed upgraded then yeah. Are you trying to take breezy to dapper or something?
<mrbrdo> oh i c
<Homer> xgl runs REALLY REALLY slow for me
<LeeJunFan> mrbrdo: nope.
<Homer> even without compiz
<mrbrdo> well, it doesn't matter, it works this way just fine
<bobbyyu> No.
<mrbrdo> it's prolly the same anyway
<LeeJunFan> mrbrdo: yeah.
<bobbyyu> Just trying to fix the problem with my broken packages
<mrbrdo> Homer: that's the thing.. it ALWAYS runs slow on ATI cards WITHOUT compiz
<LeeJunFan> mrbrdo: yeah, it still uses cdwg.
<mrbrdo> Homer: when you install compiz it will run ok. if you have KDE check my howto, i've written all about it there
<Homer> what so compiz will make it run fast?
<LeeJunFan> it's running pretty well on my ATI machines (2 of them).
<Homer> k
<Homer> but I mean seriously like at 0.5 FPS
<LeeJunFan> I'm using the newest driver straight from ATI with my own kernel though.
<Homer> i'm like wait, this is hardware acceleration?
<Homer> :p
<mrbrdo> Homer: it's just that ATI drivers are broken and work very bad without a composite manager..
<mrbrdo> Homer: performance will greatly improve after u install compiz :P if u have KDE check the howto, seriously.. i made it out of the problems i had with it
<Homer> url again?
<LeeJunFan> bobbyyu: okay, dist upgrade is normally used to upgrade to the next version. it sounds like your system is all up to date.
<mrbrdo> Homer: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1532397#post1532397 but it's for KDE, and for Kubuntu Dapper
<Homer> I have both
<LeeJunFan> mrbrdo: yeah, it's a good how-to. Nice to have an updated one, a lot of the ones you find on the net now are outdated with all the changes compiz has gone thru lately. ie - many of them don't even tell you to start compiz itself.
<LeeJunFan> mrbrdo: nice job.
<mrbrdo> thanks :)
<pierreth> my cd audio does not play with KsCD
<pierreth> it only plays with Kaffeine
<LeeJunFan> mrbrdo: the way I've got mine set is that I put what you've got in startxgl.sh in ~/.Xsession, then when I'm logging in with kdm I choose session default instead of KDE, default uses the .Xsession file.
<mrbrdo> i was considering making one for Gnome too, but i had some problems with it there that i could not fully fix, but i'll still maybe make it cause other ppl don't have that problem even though i told them what to do.. maybe it was something i did before i installed xgl
<Homer> ok so using sudo kate is OK?
<Homer> somone told me that's bad
<mrbrdo> LeeJunFan: yeah i saw a howto using that method.. but it's nice if u can switch back to gnome when u want
<LeeJunFan> mrbrdo: that way it's easy for my to choose to login to non compiz kde, or compiz.
<mrbrdo> Homer: well, gedit i know is used with gksudo.. i dunno what's the same for KDE
<LeeJunFan> mrbrdo: you still can.
<LeeJunFan> Homer: no use kdesu to start kde apps
<LeeJunFan> !kdesu
<ubotu> In KDE, use kdesu to run graphical applications with root priveleges when you have to. Do *not* do sudo {GUIAPP}; you can muck up your permissions/config files. For what to use in GNOME, see !gksudo
<mrbrdo> LeeJunFan: yeah i understand now
<mrbrdo> thanks for pointing that out LeeJunFan, i was wondering what it was on kde
<Homer> deb http://media.blutkind.org/xgl dapper main <-- is there amd64 packages?
<alex_yo> how to patch the launch button?
<alex_yo> i don't wan't use kbfx
<LeeJunFan> mrbrdo: did you let the peeps in #ubuntu-xgl know about your how-to?
<Homer> LeeJunFan: just wondering what happens when you use sudo
<Homer> cause I just did
<Homer> and it worked
<mrbrdo> there's a lot of warrnings\errors
<mrbrdo> it works for me too
<mrbrdo> i guess it CAN go wrong though
<Homer> ok
<mrbrdo> can anyone tell me how to make a script that will do if first line of file x = 'bla bla bla' then
<mrbrdo> an SH script
<bobbyyu> So you guys don't use Adept, do you?
<LeeJunFan> yeah, it can mess up ownership on tmpfiles in /var/tmp and /tmp as well as your home dir.
<mrbrdo> i do
<Ertain> How do I merely upgrade a pack?
<cpk1> Homer: root starts stealing things from you
<mrbrdo> LeeJunFan: do u know how to do that?
<Homer> Ertain: your whole system or just one?
<LeeJunFan> mrbrdo: what's that?
<mrbrdo> Ertain: for a single one it's the simplest in adept :)
<mrbrdo> LeeJunFan: <mrbrdo> can anyone tell me how to make a script that will do if first line of file x = 'bla bla bla' then
<Ertain> I mean upgrading a pack with the *.deb file.
<mrbrdo> prolly somehow with grep or something but i'm not good at this yet
<lupine_85> oh, that's easy :). sed will do it
<mrbrdo> dpkg -i pack.deb
<lupine_85> erm, not sed, sorry
<Homer> Ertain: or in konq, right click "Install Package"
<Ertain> I tried that; it says that it would over-write a file.  However, I'm sure that in this case it would be okay.
<lupine_85> you can use head to get the first line of the file, and compare it using standard means
<mrbrdo> LeeJunFan: you said u're running XGL right.. if you change the desktop wallpaper of one desktop, does it change on all? cause it does here, and it's weird.. my taskbar shows all windows on all desktops too, and it's confusing.. doesn't feel right.
<coreymon77> hey guys
<coreymon77> whats a good player that can play mp4s
<LeeJunFan> if [ $(head -1 [filename] ) == "string" ]  ; then do this ; fi
<mrbrdo> thanks
<LeeJunFan> err, I think I mixed some C comparisons . hehe
<mrbrdo> is it only then, or then do? :P
<LeeJunFan> I don't know if it's ==
<Homer> coreymon77: amarok
<mrbrdo> it's = i think
<mrbrdo> i'll see
<LeeJunFan> just =
<LeeJunFan> man test
<mrbrdo> LeeJunFan: can u read my question on XGL a few lines up.. it's kinda important :)
<LeeJunFan> just then
<Homer> what breaks in KDE if you use compiz
<LeeJunFan> mrbrdo: yeah, mine acts the same.
<Homer> I can't actually believe you switch window manager and everything works normal
<pierreth> I found a solution to my problem
<LeeJunFan> mrbrdo: I think it's mostly because kde isn't compiz aware so it only sees xgl as one work area.
<mrbrdo> LeeJunFan: is that a bug? it doesn't seem normal. it's not like on gnome
<LeeJunFan> mrbrdo: which explains why the taskbar does that too.
<mrbrdo> oh
<mrbrdo> LeeJunFan: is it possible to use KWin instead of CGWD?
<LeeJunFan> mrbrdo: no, it sucks.
<Homer> when I asked in kde they said no
<Homer> until kde4
<LeeJunFan> mrbrdo: it's doesn't work with xgl - cpu to 100% and pretty much useless.
<Homer> KWin will work natively with xgl in KDE4
<LeeJunFan> I know I like the kwin stuff being able to set so many things such as window position, size and sticky state on open.
<mrbrdo> LeeJunFan: i see
<mrbrdo> LeeJunFan: yeah i like that too
<alex_yo> how to patch the launch button?
<LeeJunFan> Yeah, I had to go hunting at skins.be to find out what I wanted on top and bottom of my cube last night :)
<mrbrdo> what does that do alex_yo?
<Homer> lol
<mrbrdo> LeeJunFan: lol :)
<mrbrdo> LeeJunFan: what did u use?
<mrbrdo> babes?
<troughton> can some one please tell me how to get my mouse working on my laptop
<LeeJunFan> mrbrdo: yep.
<alex_yo> nothing
<mrbrdo> troughton: what kind of mouse is it? synaptic or USB mouse or what?
<LeeJunFan> mrbrdo: go check out skins.be, nice clean photos. Safe for work, NSFW ads though.
<mrbrdo> yeah i know the site :)
<troughton> touch pad on laptop built in
<mrbrdo> do u have a special kernel or something? it works out-of-the-box for me
<LeeJunFan> I wonder if any of my neighbors are going to be on datelines "To catch a predator" tonight . hehehe
<troughton> it keeps working on its own cliking buttons then stoping alltogether and i dont have access to kubuntu
<Homer> my touchpad worked out of the box
<bobbyyu> How do you save to a log in Konversation
<Homer> in fact it more then worked
<bobbyyu> ?
<mrbrdo> troughton: sorry no idea
<troughton> ok thanks
<Admiral_Chicago> anyone know the the partion editor for KDE?
<Homer> gparted? :P
<Admiral_Chicago> is it QTparted?
<Homer> oh
<Admiral_Chicago> Homer, thats GNOME
<Homer> maybe
<Homer> I use gparted on kde
<Homer> heh
<mrbrdo> LeeJunFan_away: if [ $(head -1 ../.asoundrc) == "#!/bin/bash" ]  ; then --- ./snd-switch.sh: line 3: [: too many arguments
<Admiral_Chicago> so do I
<Admiral_Chicago> its the one thats installed on the kubuntu CD
<Admiral_Chicago> hmm well QTparted uses the QT base...
<LeeJunFan> mrbrdo: one =
<Homer> I guess it is not the "offical" kde one, if one even exists
<n00btard> does anyone know why when i install the nvidia drivers it changes my card type to an ATI in the xorg.conf?
<jpiccolo_> my apache server can see my web page but no other computer can, anyone know whats wrong?
<Admiral_Chicago> n00btard, no idea why that happens
<Admiral_Chicago> how did you make it an ATI driver
<n00btard> i didnt
<Admiral_Chicago> and X wouldn't launch if it had an ATI driver
<n00btard> i did the sudo enable nvidia crap and it changed it to an ATI card
<n00btard> after installing nvidia-glx
<Admiral_Chicago> n00btard, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<LeeJunFan> mrbrdo: I just ran this to test it - this worked. if [ $(head -1 .Xsession) = '#!/bin/sh' ]  ; then echo yes ; fi
<n00btard> ok
<Admiral_Chicago> just hit enter. it'll autco configure it
<Admiral_Chicago> then open up /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Admiral_Chicago> and tell me what it says
<LeeJunFan> mrbrdo: ah, it's the quotes, since you have ! in there it's screwing up, using single quotes will work for #!/bin/bash
<n00btard> it says what it is
<mrbrdo> !ksu
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ksu - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<mrbrdo> LeeJunFan: nm i got it working
<Creedence> hey guys,... I am having trouble with smb4k
<mrbrdo> !gksu
<ubotu> If you need to run graphical applications as root, use gksudo, as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Avoid ever using sudo {guiapp}
<Admiral_Chicago> Creedence, #samba
<mrbrdo> hm
<mrbrdo> what was that one
<mrbrdo> again
<mrbrdo> for kde
<mrbrdo> :P
<Creedence> cool, thanks!!!
<Admiral_Chicago> err kdesu for KDE
<Admiral_Chicago> mrbrdo, kdesu
<mrbrdo> aha thx :)
<LeeJunFan> !kdesu
<ubotu> In KDE, use kdesu to run graphical applications with root priveleges when you have to. Do *not* do sudo {GUIAPP}; you can muck up your permissions/config files. For what to use in GNOME, see !gksudo
<mrbrdo> is it possible to display a window in KDE with some text with an sh script?
<mrbrdo> like a notification window
<LeeJunFan> !kdialog
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kdialog - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<LeeJunFan> !info kdialog
<ubotu> Package kdialog does not exist in any distro I know
<LeeJunFan> mrbrdo: owell, kdialog will do what you want I think.
<mrbrdo> thanks
<coreymon77> whats a good player for mp4 videos
<MasterEvilAce> test
<MasterEvilAce> I accidentally went away
<MasterEvilAce> how do i.. yeah. come back
<serishema> lol
<Admiral_Chicago> coreymon77, vlc
<MasterEvilAce> Ah, CTRL+SHIFT+A
<travis> does anyone know how to change the cpu cache on Kubuntu?
<MasterEvilAce> wait no that doesn't work
<serishema> i didn't know that was modifyable in software!
<brodyn> Im bored any sugestioins
<serishema> try and get network booting to work.. that's fun...
<serishema> not.
<MasterEvilAce> what is the point of Katapult
<coreymon77> admiral: vlc what
<coreymon77> just plain vlc?
<Admiral_Chicago> yeo
<Admiral_Chicago> MasterEvilAce, iut launches applications, finds songs, calculator
<Admiral_Chicago> so hit alt space and type "fir" and it'll show you firefox
<Admiral_Chicago> hit enter and it lanches
<Admiral_Chicago> no use for a mouse if you are typing and don't want to move your hand
<Admiral_Chicago> or type a song and it'll find it in amarok
<MasterEvilAce> oh snap
<MasterEvilAce> that's cool!
<Admiral_Chicago> yea i like it
<MasterEvilAce> looks hot, too
<mrbrdo> em, how to make ALSA reload my ~/.asoundrc ? i tried /etc/init.d/alsa-utils restart but it didn't make it reread it
<crimsun> /etc/init.d/alsa-utils has nothing to do with it
<mrbrdo> rather tell me what does ;)
<crimsun> alsa-native/aware applications parse ~/.asoundrc once per startup.
<mrbrdo> well, amarok didn't do that
<mrbrdo> it's not native tho i think
<mrbrdo> but how to make it work for apps such as this?
<crimsun> amarok should be compiled with an engine (either xine or GSt)
<crimsun> both the xine and GSt engines support ALSA natively
<mrbrdo> crimsun: fact is, i change .asoundrc, close amarok, open amarok, it still uses settings from before
<crimsun> mrbrdo: you haven't given any details
<mrbrdo> it's a newly installed system, i didn't change anything..
<mrbrdo> it's xine based
<crimsun> all you've said is that what you expect to happen doesn't, but we have no idea what engine you're using, whether sound works in other apps, etc.
<mrbrdo> what else can i say
<mrbrdo> i don't know if it works in other apps.. i just want alsa to reload the config :)
<mrbrdo> i don't know which other app to try, that's what i mean
<n00btard> how can i add values to my refresh rate? (i want a 60 refresh rate, but the only selection is 75)
<n00btard> k...
<n00btard> anyone?
<coreymon77> its not working
<coreymon77> i cant get anything to play mp4s
<crimsun> mrbrdo: is sound audible with ``aplay /usr/share/sounds/KDE*up.wav''?
<Lynoure> n00btard: you can by editing the configuration file, it's /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<sledge> I'm on a dual head setup and my mouse pointer is garbled on the 2nd screen. Any ideas?
<n00btard> i know, but idk what values to put
<Lynoure> n00btard: Try the values you want,,, if they do not work, they will not be used
<mrbrdo> crimsun: yeah it works on the right card by doing that
<mrbrdo> crimsun: but all other apps still use the other sound card
<mrbrdo> crimsun: like konqueror
<crimsun> mrbrdo: ``asoundconf list''
<mrbrdo> yeah it shows all my cards
<crimsun> mrbrdo: no, list them.
<mrbrdo> V8235
<mrbrdo> modem
<mrbrdo> Audio
<mrbrdo> last one is a USB card
<crimsun> mrbrdo: did you create your own ~/.asoundrc ?
<mrbrdo> yeah
<mrbrdo> i made a switcher even
<mrbrdo> that switches the file
<mrbrdo> just not sure how to make it take effect
<crimsun> remove the ~./asoundr*
<mrbrdo> why?
<crimsun> use ``asoundconf set-default-card Audio'' instead
<CVirus> I got pure Kubuntu installed ... how can I install ALL the rest of KDE ?
<mrbrdo> crimsun: i need the rc file for my surround
<mrbrdo> can i just make asoundrc not set the default
<crimsun> mrbrdo: specific routing you mean?
<mrbrdo> crimsun: not sure what you mean
<mrbrdo> crimsun: it's just a few settings for the USB card
<crimsun> mrbrdo: such as?
<mrbrdo> !google ubuntu USB 5.1 howto
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about google ubuntu USB 5.1 howto - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<mrbrdo> eh
<mrbrdo> well anyway, some surround settings
<mrbrdo> does it matter rly?
<crimsun> yes.
<crimsun> does plug:surround51 not work correctly?
<mrbrdo> i didn't know there was one..
<mrbrdo> i need it to use dmix too, ofc
<crimsun> sure, then you'll need a customised asoundrc that we don't provide
<crimsun> (I didn't enable dmix for usb-audio)
<crimsun> pastebin your ~/.asoundrc and tell me precisely what you want to occur and what actually occurs
<mrbrdo> ok sure
<mrbrdo> sec
<mrbrdo> there ya go http://paste.uni.cc/10288
<mrbrdo> what i want is, to be able to switch the cards (asoundconf is ok with me), and have dmix and 5.1 set for usb like it is now
<crimsun> asoundconf has only a limited default seed and doesn't do what you want
<pierreth> I have a fantom image on my screen
<mrbrdo> crimsun: well i can change the .asoundrc file, but i need a way to make it take effect then
<crimsun> just rename pcm.!default -> pcm.dmixer
<pierreth> The menu bar of Firefox is always there
<mrbrdo> crimsun: what will that do then?
<mrbrdo> i mean, how will it know it's for the usb card?
<crimsun> mrbrdo: it'll make all applications use default:0 (card0 dmixed) by default
<pierreth> It is like a permanent mark on my screen
<pierreth> is my screen damaged?
<mrbrdo> crimsun: but the usb card is card5
<mrbrdo> and that already works, but how to change it later..
<Admiral_Chicago> pierreth, possibly
<mrbrdo> my sound works fine, i just can't change the card without relogging
<pierreth> Admiral_Chicago: Is there something to do?
<Admiral_Chicago> not that I know off. maybe get a new monitor
<Admiral_Chicago> you can't open it or anything, thats really unsafe
<LeeJunFan> mrbrdo: you might also want to put csm in your compiz how-to for the configuration manager for compiz.
<LeeJunFan> mrbrdo: to install the csm package that is.
<pierreth> Admiral_Chicago: too much time with the same image is dangerous?
<mrbrdo> LeeJunFan: i did..
<mrbrdo> LeeJunFan: quote: sudo aptitude install compiz compiz-plugins csm cgwd cgwd-themes cgwd-themes-extra :)
<LeeJunFan> mrbrdo: yah, I see it now - sorry I missed it. I got a friend of mine following your how-to right now.
<Admiral_Chicago> pierreth, not that its dangerous
<mrbrdo> cool, tell me how it works out :)
<Admiral_Chicago> i'm saying you can't repair it
<mrbrdo> if the repos are back up working again
<mrbrdo> else he just has to download all the packs.. u know
<LeeJunFan> mrbrdo: yeah, he's amd-64 too.
<Admiral_Chicago> repos are working
<pierreth> Admiral_Chicago: How can this happended?
<ninjakttty> can someone help me with a weird opengl problem, everything I try to display through it only half shows up as visible, could someone maybe point me in the right direction to fix it?
<Admiral_Chicago> pierreth, no idea
<mrbrdo> crimsun: so, any idea?
<crimsun> mrbrdo: you can't have dmixed 5.1 atm. It's a specific override.
<Lynoure> ninjakttty: i have read about that somewhere once but have no recollection where
<mrbrdo> crimsun: but it works
<crimsun> works meaning?
<mrbrdo> crimsun: i get surround sound, dmixed :P
<mrbrdo> well, channels are cloned
<mrbrdo> but i hear on all speakers
<ninjakttty> meh...
<crimsun> mrbrdo: right, that's not the same thing
<crimsun> mrbrdo: do you want /all/ output to use "dmixed 5.1" on your usb?
<mrbrdo> crimsun: it's what i want though.. but that's not even my problem.. i just want to be able to switch the sound card "on the fly"
<mrbrdo> crimsun: yes, but only on my usb
<crimsun> mrbrdo: what do you mean by "on the fly"?
<ninjakttty> lynoure do you have any idea what I could search for to bring up relevant results?
<mrbrdo> i'm happy with the way it is now, i just wanna switch the cards without relog
<mrbrdo> without relogging.
<crimsun> the asoundrc changes are effective on restart of the alsa app(s)
<mrbrdo> well, if i restart amarok (xine), it still uses the usb card even though i changed .asoundrc to use card 0
<Max_-> any counter-advices on this setup for my school and work laptop? : 2x 100GB in software RAID1 with some linux distro on it all.
<mrbrdo> crimsun: hm now it works.. well, ok i guess
<crimsun> mrbrdo: heh.
<lynx> heh
<mrbrdo> maybe i just minimized it before :)
<crimsun> there's a method to my madness, truly.
<lynx> wat
<Telroth_Plushie|> mrbrdo, in amarok
<Telroth_Plushie|> are you using alsa ?
<mrbrdo> xine
<Telroth_Plushie|> yes
<Telroth_Plushie|> but are you using xine to output through alsa ?
<Telroth_Plushie|> arhg, it's probably on auto detect
<Telroth_Plushie|> here
<Telroth_Plushie|> settings -> engine
<Telroth_Plushie|> set the output plugin to "alsa"
<Telroth_Plushie|> click ok
<Telroth_Plushie|> and see if it still works
<mrbrdo> can't
<Telroth_Plushie|> ?
<mrbrdo> u can't set alsa as the output plug to amarok
<mrbrdo> only xine and one other one
<Telroth_Plushie|> not engine
<Telroth_Plushie|> engine = xine
<mrbrdo> oh
<Telroth_Plushie|> xine can output to multiple sound systems
<Telroth_Plushie|> tell xine to output to alsa
<Telroth_Plushie|> and see if it still works
<Telroth_Plushie|> if it does, i can show you how to change the card
<mrbrdo> it works now anyway, even on autodetect
<Telroth_Plushie|> i know it works
<Telroth_Plushie|> but you can't control the card from auto detect ;)
<mrbrdo> works to switch too :)
<Telroth_Plushie|> ?
<mrbrdo> control as in?
<Telroth_Plushie|> defien
<Telroth_Plushie|> *define
<Telroth_Plushie|> with "auto detect", you can't tell it which card to send sound to
<mrbrdo> well i switch the cards by changing ~/.asoundrc
<mrbrdo> and it seems to work now
<Telroth_Plushie|> oh
<Telroth_Plushie|> well if it's working no need to do anything then
<mrbrdo> yep, thanks anyway though
<Admiral_Chicago> anyone on Edgy in here?
<mrbrdo> i was in the morning
<mrbrdo> why
<Admiral_Chicago> mrbrdo, need to do a test
<Admiral_Chicago> to try to duplicate a bug
<mrbrdo> ah, sry i replaced it already with dapper
<Admiral_Chicago> mrbrdo, dang
<Telroth_Plushie|> i'm on edgy
<Telroth_Plushie|> as long as it doesn't kill xorg
<Telroth_Plushie|> i'll test
<Admiral_Chicago> Telroth_Plushie|, thanks
<Telroth_Plushie|> edgy + xgl + comiz
<Telroth_Plushie|> *compiz
<Admiral_Chicago> http://gemal.dk/browserspy/basic.html
<Admiral_Chicago> same here
<Admiral_Chicago> what version does Konqueror say its on
<Admiral_Chicago> i have Dapper
<Admiral_Chicago> even though i am on Edgy, Firefox shows me i'm on Edgy
<serishema> haha go me. I was compiling a kernel to remote boot
<serishema> and i some how forgot to compile in input core support
<serishema> so no keyboard, no mouse
<serishema> what would be really impressive though is booting over wifi
<Admiral_Chicago> Telroth_Plushie|, thanks a lot
<Admiral_Chicago> gotta go now
<momal> Anyone know how I can get |http://packages.ubuntulinux.org/dapper/base/linux-image-2.6.15-26-amd64-k8| that to show in apt-get? because it doesn't and im pretty sure the repos are set up correctly :S
<Admiral_Chicago> momal, apt-cache search
<Admiral_Chicago> or get the key possibly
<Admiral_Chicago> ask someone else please i'm about to go afk
<momal> key hmm i'll try updateing the key for it would have thought would already be there thanks
<momal> damn.. didn't work even after key update :(
<unix_infidel> anyone here using vim7 debs or compile vim7 on Kubuntu dapper?
<unix_infidel> it seems they didnt compile colorschemes along with 6.4 for Ubuntu
<Max_->  hummmm.. how do you get the execute prompt in gnome?!?!
<unix_infidel> anyone?
<Jucato> unix_infidel: sorry... not a vim user...
<Jucato> Max_-: what do you mean execute prompt? and in GNOME?
<Max_-> atl-f2, sorry
<momal> unix_infidel: try going into #ubuntu and ask there as well ^_-
<unix_infidel> momal: actually it wouldnt matter if i went into #ubuntu #kubuntu or #debian.
<unix_infidel> its all the same package...
<Telroth_Plushie|> unix_infidel,
<DaSkreech> What's the Open source racing game?
<Telroth_Plushie|> it does
<momal> nar just there is more peopel in that channel then here :)
<Telroth_Plushie|> if you're using gnome, go to #ubuntu
<Telroth_Plushie|> i don't use gnome
<unix_infidel> Telroth_Plushie|: i'm using kubuntu, and no i'm not using gnome.
<Telroth_Plushie|> because i'm using kubuntu
<unix_infidel> Telroth_Plushie|: also, vim is not gnome specific.
<Jucato> guys, I think you're referring to Max_-
<Telroth_Plushie|> unix_infidel, err, my bad
<Telroth_Plushie|> unix_infidel, mixed you and Max_- up
<klerfayt> DaSkreech: it a racing game with source available
<unix_infidel> i wonder how that could've happened?
<klerfayt> DaSkreech: *it is
<DaSkreech> klerfayt: Not *A* Racing game
<momal> Can someone tell me a repo to add that will get me everything in the ubuntu archieve?... because mine wont show the amd64-k8 kernels :S
<DaSkreech> *THE* Racing Game
<seer> does anyone know how to create /dev/md0 so that it is still there after a reboot?
<DeadSouL> hello everyone
<seer> trying to setup a raid after install but md0 does not exist
<klerfayt> DaSkreech: so what is The open source racing game?
<DaSkreech> klerfayt: I don't know
<DaSkreech>  the open source strategy game seems to be Wesnoth
<DaSkreech> The Open source Shooter seems to be tremulous
<DaSkreech> I wanted The open source racing game
<klerfayt> DaSkreech: I see; you want to play open source racing game?
<klerfayt> DaSkreech: try Torcs
<smaggard> hiya
<DaSkreech> Ok Torcs thanks :)
<momal> Hmm... anyone good with repos ?
<seer> is there anyone here that can help me get my raid working?
<smaggard> hmm, im wondering if anyone here can help me figure out how to get amarok to play shoutcast streams :D
<DaSkreech> momal:  What are you
<DaSkreech> searching for>
<momal> http://packages.ubuntulinux.org/dapper/base/linux-image-2.6.15-26-amd64-k8
<momal> im trying to get that
<momal> but it doesn't show in apt-get nor adept
<smaggard> hmm maybe your repositories arent setup?
<smaggard> iunno, im pretty new to kubuntu, im switching from gentoo
<DaSkreech> momal: What can you see in apt-get?
<momal> thats what i think but what else can i add to them i'll upload my sources.list file. umm nothing to do with that kernel lol
<smaggard> hmm
<smaggard> iunno id hate to tell you something and srew you over so..
<smaggard> screw*
<momal> say anything tbh anything that might help is good
<momal> at the moment i have to reload nvidia drivers everytime i reboot to start up X
<momal> so i dont' think it can get anyworse lol
<smaggard> lol
<smaggard> you should be able to add something to your startup scripts to load the drivers auto.
<smaggard> lemme check on that
<smaggard> like in your xorg.conf do you have the nvidia drive selected?
<momal> X says about a api mismatch between the X module and nvidia kernel but as soon as i run the installer again it works fine till next reboot >_<
<momal> http://pastebin.ca/180373 <-- thats my sources.list
<smaggard> have you noticed you have some things duplicated?
<smaggard> like your universe and multiverse, its best to have only 1 set
<smaggard> i THINK, but im not sure dang it lol
<momal> lol thats just what this site posted out to use so im using it lol
<smaggard> ah ok
<smaggard> well those addresses may not be hosting the package you need.
<momal> http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic <-- that site put the thingo out.
<momal> hmm wouldn't they all if they are mirrios O_O
<smaggard> r u running kubuntu or ubuntu btw?
<momal> kubuntu
<momal> but the kernel should be on either
<smaggard> if they are mirrors yes but i know for a fact some servers have some thing and others dont because i had to add some servers for a few packages.
<smaggard> what are you trying to do?
<Jucato> mirrors are supposed to have exactly the same things.
<smaggard> mirrors that are true will yes
<Jucato> except that some have trouble updating, for reasons unknown
<momal> hmm time to add the ones without the au. then and see
<smaggard> but not all servers are considered mirrors.
<Jucato> for example, au. does not have dapper-backports last I checked
<DaSkreech> momal: Just chekcing did you do an update?
<momal> yea of course :p
<DaSkreech> Just checking :)
<momal> hmm added the urls wiuthout au and updated and still not there :(
<momal> can anyone see if htat package is listed in theirs?
<Jucato> for me it isn't
<smaggard> ill check
<smaggard> wats the package name?
<momal> grrr... why would that even have the kernel if it doesn't exist anywhere >_<
<momal> linux-image-2.6.15-26-amd64-k8
<momal> or rather any kernels with amd64-k8 in them
<smaggard> wouldnt u need to install the 64 kubuntu to get the 64 kernel?
<DaSkreech> momal: You could check packages.ubuntu.com
<Makro2> any tool to reapir a hard disk?
<smaggard> nope i only have 32 stuff.
<Makro2> reapir=repair
<DaSkreech> Makro2: I like the Hammer
<momal> DaSkreech: http://packages.ubuntulinux.org/dapper/base/linux-image-2.6.15-26-amd64-k8
<smaggard> hammers are good.
<DaSkreech> momal: So why don't you just download that one? :)
<Makro2> DaSkreech: it will be useful on a hard disk that disappear from the bios??
<momal> umm yea but i was told i could just install the kernel and it would work fine... they said i was able to just change my 32bit to 64bit without having to format everything
<DaSkreech> Makro2: A hammer is always useful in releiveing strees based on a hard ware problem
<DaSkreech> Or a large Rock
<smaggard> whoaaah
<momal> last time i used .debs on their own talk about big chaos there lol!
<smaggard> all of your packages will still be 32
<Makro2> ahmm..i need something thati can use, i `m  not joking
<smaggard> hmmmmmmmm
<Makro2> so again, any toll for reapir a hard disk?? speacially one who disappears from the bios
<Makro2> toll=tool
<Makro2> reapir=repair
<smaggard> hm have you tried this?: http://www.start64.com/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=170&Itemid=70
<Makro2> hello
<Makro2> i have a hard disk who just disappear from the bios
<Makro2> any tool for repair it?
<Telroth_Plushie|> uh
<Telroth_Plushie|> it's not showing in the bios at all?
<smaggard> if you cant see the hard drive how can you fix it with software?
<smaggard> ur controller is cracked or somethin
<Telroth_Plushie|> if it doesn't show in bios then either cable is unplugged
<Telroth_Plushie|> or it doesn't have power
<Telroth_Plushie|> or the controller died
<smaggard> OR its broke
<smaggard> lol
<Makro2> Telroth_Plushie: not shwing nothing, i have to press f1 at start and change the boot parameters manually for start from the second drive
<Makro2> ahmm so bad news
<Telroth_Plushie|> Makro2, oh
<Makro2> my disk is dead
<Makro2> :(
<Makro2> damn
<momal> I have a kubuntu 64bit 6.06LTS cd... but is it possible to install it and not loose any of my kde settings and files i have located around and other programs installed?
<Telroth_Plushie|> so you can boot the drive if you use f1 and so it manually?
<DaSkreech> Makro2: All BIOSes or just one?
<Telroth_Plushie|> momal, do you have an earlier version installed already ?
<momal> at the moment I have 6.06LTS 32bit
<Makro2> DaSkreeech: just one
<momal> and i want it to 64bit
<Telroth_Plushie|> [errr, sifting arches] 
<Telroth_Plushie|> i can't help with that.
<DaSkreech> Makro2: Have you checked if there is an update for your bios?
<smaggard> just to let you know theres a LOT of people talking about how 64 has some problems still
<Makro2> DaSkreech: nope, but the disk was fine and usable until 30 minutes ago
<momal> well then can you tell me what the best kernel to use for an amd x2 4200 that isn't 64bit.. because the 386 kernel just makes me install nvidia drivers everytime i reboot
<DaSkreech> Makro2: Ahh Check cables then
<smaggard> use 686
<momal> isn't that for P's though ?
<smaggard> lol no
<DaSkreech> 686 crashes like a knock kneed drunk
<Makro2> DaSkreeech: yeah, and if not comes to live...then ...controller is dead...and so my disk :/
<DaSkreech> Makro2: Did something else happen you want to mention?
<smaggard> wait
<Makro2> DaSkreech:yes, the puter freezes when i run a synth program
<smaggard> yes 686 is only for intels
<momal> yea thought so lol!
<DaSkreech> Makro2: Started 30 mins ago?
<smaggard> wait
<Makro2> DaSkreech:so i shutdown  the machine, and when it start again...no primary hard disk
<DaSkreech> Hmm And of course it doesn't turn up in the BIOS
<momal> it lists amd k7 stuff but I don't think that will go well with a newer amd
<Makro2> DaSkreech:yeah, you bet
<smaggard> hmm
<DaSkreech> Makro2: Are you on it now?
<smaggard> i just used the x86 version even tho i have an amd64
<Makro2> no, i `m using the second master
<DaSkreech> ...
<DaSkreech> So you are on the machine now?
<Makro2> DaSkreech:yeah
<Makro2> DaSkreech:and i `m unable to get access to the primary hard disk
<DaSkreech> Hmm well I'd pull out the wires and puthem back in to check if that's the problem
<smaggard> shutup  with your stupid hard drive and google how to troubleshoot
<Makro2> DaSkreech:yep, gonna do that
<DaSkreech> ok Kool
<momal> yea but what happened originally I had the HD's (I have 2) in a p4 2.6ghz, 768mb ram, 5700FX... and now i just moved the HD's over to a amd x2 4200, 2gb ram, gf7800gt... and it was all good till i updated the nvidia drivers and now X has a problem each reboot and when i tried to use older drivers still does the same thing :S.
<smaggard> ok im gonna get some food D
<Makro2> some ppl here need some civilization classes
<Makro2> hehe
<Makro2> shutting down
<smaggard> some people here need to learn how to rtfm and look for themselves
<XTorchedX> some people in here could recite the fucking manual
<smaggard> anyways
<momal> hm woudl it be wise to update to 2.6.15-27? im on 2.6.15-23 at the moment
<Jucato> *cough*Code of Conduct*cough*
<smaggard> hmm hmm
<smaggard> ok for real going to get some food this time :D
<smaggard> brb
<Admiral_Chicago> momal, yes
<Admiral_Chicago> its a really big update iirc
<Jucato> momal: if you do update, make sure that everything else related to the kernel is updated
<Admiral_Chicago> check out the changelog if you want
<Jucato> meaning: linux-headers, linux-restricted-modules, etc
<momal> garr going to run full system upgrade... it says my xserver needs updating maybe thats the damn prob >_<
<momal> yea that was all listed to be updated as well
<Momal|afk> going to get some food while it updates going to take a bit 200mb >_< thats like half an hour
<Admiral_Chicago> my update is taking a few hours...
<Admiral_Chicago> the connection sucks here
<Makro2> DaSkreech: normal boot
<DaSkreech> No issues?
<Makro2> DaSkreech: it seems normal
<Makro2> DaSkreech: i can see the disk
<DaSkreech> *shrugs*
<Makro2> DaSkreech: no warnings on booting
<Makro2> DaSkreech: :)
<DaSkreech> Heehee
* DaSkreech puts away the hammer
<Makro2> DaSkreech: hehe
<Makro2> DaSkreech: yeah  a bit more and i was in hell for a nite
<Makro2> DaSkreech: just unplug and plug the thing again..and it works
<Makro2> it a wonderful...wonderful liiiive...
<DaSkreech> Hobbsee!
<Makro2> DaSkreech: ah ,sorry, i just forgot to say thanks!!!
<Jucato> g'day Hobbsee!
<DaSkreech> Makro2: No Problem
<Makro2> DaSkreech: now i `m the uncivilized
<Makro2> DaSkreech: hehe ok
<Hobbsee> hi DaSkreech, Jucato
<DaSkreech> Makro2: No Problem
<serishema> i'm trying to configure a machine running ubuntu to boot from the network
<alejandro> helo anyne here kbnow ho to set up a network with kubuntu linux
<serishema> what kind of network services?
<alejandro> i dont know
<alejandro> i just want to learn
<serishema> do you know what you want to acheive?
<alejandro> how to create a netwoerk or a lan
<serishema> but after mounting the root file system i get mount:only root can do that about 5 times
<alejandro> yeah i know
<serishema> okay.. what would you want to use that lan for.
<alejandro>  i want tro hook up my windows network with my kubuntu klan
<serishema> oh right.. you need to install samba.
<alejandro> how do i do that
<alejandro> ok\were kan i get samba
<serishema> open up adept and look for the samba package
<serishema> it will download and install it for you
<alejandro> is that in
<alejandro> the storage
<alejandro> menu
<shawn> isn't samba installed by default?
<DaSkreech> alejandro: Press Alt+Space
<DaSkreech> Type adept
<alejandro> ok
<alejandro> thks
<DaSkreech> shawn: You can browse but not server folders
<shawn> ah ok
<alejandro> it just says
<alejandro> ctapult but it does ntihng
<alejandro> a pop up sayas katapult
<alejandro> but doews nothing
<DaSkreech> alejandro: Is it still there?
<DaSkreech> Sir_Homer: Doh!!
<DaSkreech> alejandro: It should go away if you start typing in Konversation
<alejandro> iam soory
<alejandro>  i am stil here
<dcurtis_> alejandro: that's a reliefe
<alejandro> hehe
<DaSkreech> alejandro: Press Alt+Space and when katapult comes up type adept
<DaSkreech> Heehee
<DaSkreech> Then press enter
<DaSkreech> brb
<arunkale> hey people
<arunkale> does anyone know where ktorrent saves files by default?
<alejandro> i have no ideeeea
<arunkale> got it, thanks
<alejandro> bye i got to go guiys
<arunkale> see ya
<jamadagni> hello
<jamadagni> when i attempt to do sudo apt-get install fakeroot
<jamadagni> i get sudo: timestamp too far in the future: Sep 23 14:16:37 2006
<jamadagni> recently i installed edgy on another partititon
<jamadagni> and apparently it botched up my clcok
<jamadagni> i only recently discovered this and fixed the time
<jamadagni> but now sudo says it won't work
<jamadagni> what to do?
<jamadagni> ok sooryy again
<jamadagni> i should have googled first
<arunkale> ?
<sinpath> can some one help me set up my media to play movies & cd's?
<unix_infidel> !restricteformats
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about restricteformats - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<unix_infidel> !restrictedformats
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<unix_infidel> sinpath: ^^^^
<sinpath> thanks i'll look it up
<arunkale> !easyubuntu > sinpath
<arunkale> did you get the bit about easyubuntu sinpath?
<sinpath> yep
<sinpath> thanks not sure what the resk might be tho
<arunkale> sinpath: there's no risk with that
<arunkale> Does anyone know of a good KDE-based browser apart from Konqueror?
<serishema> what do you do when root apparently no longer has root access?
<sinpath> ok then thanks i'll try it  but will it hurt torrent files?
<LeeJunFan> serishema: how did you determine that?
<arunkale> sinpath: what do you mean?
<serishema> i'm booting over the network using init=/bin/bash since the machine doesn't boot properly.
<serishema> everything that requires root like mount, etc doesn't work saying i must be root
<serishema> even though i have a # prompt
<sinpath> well some torrents i know wont play on windows or linux...or so im told
<arunkale> dont worry about it sinpath, use easyubuntu
<sinpath> thank you arunkale ^^
<arunkale> Anyone know any good KDE-based browsers other than Konqueror?
<sinpath> cant say i do
<Jucato> none...
<arunkale> damn
<Jucato> Qt-based = Opera
<arunkale> I'm going to try out Flock
<arunkale> Konqueror messes up my colours and fonts
<Momal> tried firefox?
<Jucato> arunkale: how about firefox?
<arunkale> Firefox is cool
<arunkale> But I have this inexplicable feeling of weirdness using Gnome-based software on KDE heh
<Jucato> hm... wait for Firefox 2.0 then (if it makes it into Edgy)
<sinpath> can you get opera for linux?
<Jucato> sinpath: yes
<arunkale> yeah
<Jucato> !opera
<ubotu> opera is an advanced and free (only as in price) web browser.  Install it via Applications->Add/Remove..., making sure that "Show commercial applications" is checked. For more info on opera please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OperaBrowser
<LeeJunFan> serishema: hrm, that is odd.
<arunkale> opera 9
<Jucato> hm.... that factoid...
<Momal> firefox gnome based?...
<arunkale> Man, I love Kubuntu.. you can customise it to such a great extent
<arunkale> I even got my fonts to render like OS X does
<LeeJunFan> serishema: what if you try su?
<sinpath> thanks
<Jucato> Firefox 1.x uses GTK for it's widgets/dialog boxes, afaik
<arunkale> yeah
<Jucato> but Firefox 2.0 will have an option to be compile to use Qt
<Momal> arr
<serishema> LeeJunFan: it says authetnication services cannot receive authentication info. Initgroups: Operation not permitted
<LeeJunFan> serishema: with init=/bin/sh I have no idea why it wouldn't work. I do that all the time myself.
<LeeJunFan> serishema: can you run whoami?
<arunkale> Is it just me or are those glossy buttons in the Firefox 2 beta really ugly
<serishema> no, whoami is on /usr which i can't mount
<Jucato> arunkale: it's just you :P j/k
<arunkale> heh
<LeeJunFan> serishema: are you running a stock ubuntu kernel? or something else maybe with selinux ?
<arunkale> I didn't like them at all. The old buttons are so much nicer
<arunkale> why change what isn't broken?
<serishema> i compiled the kernel from the ubuntu kernel-sources package since i needed to enable mounting nfs root filesystems
* Jucato doesn't remember what the buttons in Firefox 2 on Edgy looked like...
<arunkale> Jucato: I've heard a lot about Edgy. What is going to be so great about it, visually?
<LeeJunFan> serishema: actually you don't need to do that - initramfs can take care of it. But it still doesn't explain this...
<serishema> so if i wanted to use the stock ubuntu kernel i could actually do that?
<Jucato> arunkale: visually, new themes, new system settings
<LeeJunFan> serishema: yep.
<LeeJunFan> serishema: just have to edit /etc/initramfs-tools/initramfs.conf set BOOT=nfs
<Jucato> arunkale: here's some screenshots of Knot 3 (3rd development release a.k.a. alpha/beta) but the window decorations and splash screen has been changed (I have to update that...)
<Jucato> arunkale: http://jucato.multiply.com/photos/album/24
<LeeJunFan> serishema: and run mkinitramfs it will build an initrd.img you can put in your tftp dir.
<LeeJunFan> serishema: then in your pxe config just use APPEND initrd=initrd.img root=/dev/nfs ip=dhcp rw
<Kr4t05> Hrm.
<arunkale> Jucato: oooohh nice.. when is this going to be out? November?
<serishema> looks like there's some extra packages i need /etc/initramfs-tools/ doesn't exist on the server machine
<Jucato> arunkale: hopefully next month
<Momal> how good will kde4 be ?
<LeeJunFan> Jucato: cool. I was thinking about making a video of edgy with compiz but istanbul doesn't like working with my screen res so high.
<Dr_Willis> so good. you will never leave the house again.
<Dr_Willis> :P
<arunkale> Edgy is based on KDE4
<Jucato> Momal: that depends. it's a loooooong time from now
<Jucato> arunkale: of course not
<arunkale> ?
<Momal> lol!
<LeeJunFan> serishema: initramfs-tools
<Jucato> KDE4 isn't even in Beta yet
<Dr_Willis> i dident think kde4 was that advanced at the moment.
<arunkale> okay..
<Dr_Willis> :)
<arunkale> is Edgy going to have transparency and stuff?
<Jucato> "and stuff"
<Dr_Willis> lots of 'and stuff'
<Dr_Willis> :)
<Jucato> lol
<arunkale> haha
<arunkale> for example?
<Momal> Hmm neeed a movie to watch while it continues updating >_<.
<Jucato> arunkale: still the same as in Dapper, you have to install XGL/Compiz to get those stuff
<Dr_Willis> Edgy does some major changes to the fstab, and other device names  (well it expands on how they can be used) which is cool.
<arunkale> okay..
<Jucato> Dr_Willis: that's one thing that's going to confuse the hell out of people the first time it's released :P
<LeeJunFan> Dr_Willis: yeah, and if you compile your own kernel you won't like those fstab changes :)
<Dr_Willis> my NTFS drive from the edgy fstab -->  LABEL=WinBoot /media/WinBoot ntfs defaults,nls=utf8,umask=007,gid=46 0 1
<Dr_Willis> LeeJunFan,  yep. :) but so far i like it.
<LeeJunFan> nor grub
<arunkale> Jucato: the new splash screens look all web2.0 :p
<Dr_Willis> grub can use the label=stuff
<Dr_Willis> or at least the uuid= stuff :)
<Dr_Willis> kernel          /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.17-8-386 root=UUID=6e5c20b5-005b-4886-a98c-12a9351052a2 ro nosplash nofb
<Jucato> like I said, confusing :P
<LeeJunFan> Dr_Willis: yeah, but a vanilla kernel can't.
<Dr_Willis> i findit very logical. :P
<Dr_Willis> Vanilla! i perfer Chocklet!
<arunkale> what the heck did you just type!
<Dr_Willis> Thats kerenl line is from my edgy  menu.lst
<LeeJunFan> Dr_Willis: stack smashing has also been turned on in gcc by default so you will need to use -fno_stack_smashing or some such opt to build kernels.
<Jucato> Dr_Willis: that's because you're an "expert"/advanced user. so you find everything logical :P
<DaSkreech> Jucato: Where did you hear the Firefox 2.0 qt option from?
<sinpath> hey  im having trouble trying to get the eazyubuntu
<Dr_Willis> Jucato,  Logically so!
<Dr_Willis> :P
<arunkale> vanilla with chocolate chips, anyone?
<sinpath> says
<sinpath> The utility is not in your PATH.
<sinpath> Please install it or contact your system administrator.
<Dr_Willis> Stack Smashing! on the Next e Jenny Jones.
<arunkale> sinpath: what do you mean?
<Jucato> DaSkreech: forgot the website, it's supposed to be one of the new features of FF 2.0
<Jucato> DaSkreech: is it a hoax?
<Dr_Willis> sinpath,  give the full path to the binary.
<Dr_Willis> sinpath,  or ./whatever if its in the current dir
<Konstant> hello, i am new to kubuntu i am running a  live CD if i instal kubuntu will there be a bootloader so i can also use my windows OS?
<sinpath> so dose that mean i need to d/l it to a sertan place?
<Konstant> hello, i am new to kubuntu i am running a  live CD if i instal kubuntu will there be a bootloader so i can also use my windows OS?
<Dr_Willis> sinpath,  you need to download and read the easyubuntu docs/website....
<arunkale> sinpath: where did you download the file to?
<Dr_Willis> Konstant,  should be a grub menu. yes.
<Konstant> ok thank you
<DeadSouL> When I try to listen mp3 on amarok, song ends immediately without making me listen it....
<sinpath> >.< was afrad of that / to my home folder
<Dr_Willis> afraid of what? reading the docs? :P
<Dr_Willis> redownload it or look for it. :)
<Dr_Willis> or learn to install stuff without it (best answer)
<soulrider> hi everyone
<LeeJunFan> Dr_Willis: the label and UUID stuff really helps out when you make use of external mounts which change their device nodes a lot though - that is a nice feature, and with kde 3.5.4 it also uses the volume/partition labels in creating /medi/PartitionName so that's less confusing than sda1 sda2 as well.
<DeadSouL> When I try to listen mp3 on amarok, song ends immediately without making me listen it. How can I prevent it?
<Dr_Willis> LeeJunFan,  yep.. My usb drives/sticks no longer play leapfrog with sd##
<LeeJunFan> I wiped 4 yrs worth of digital pics once because I was trying to format a floppy on sda but turns out my external hd got that node :( I was able to recover but it wasn't fun.
<arunkale> sinpath: where did u download stuff?
<Jucato> DeadSouL: have you installed the codec for MP3? (libxine-extracodecs)
<sinpath> im an unregstered user
<DaSkreech> Jucato: I think it is
<warpzone> DeadSouL: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats
<DeadSouL> I havent installed it, let me check if it is installed or not...
<soulrider> is anyone here using Eclipse on Edgy? It wont open for me, gives me an error, and the log doesnt help at all
<DeadSouL> Thanks a lot Jucato and warpzone
<Jucato> DaSkreech: if you haven't installed it, it probably isn't
<warpzone> DeadSouL: not be default its not, some legality issues :-P
<DeadSouL> I got it :)
<Jucato> soulrider: you could try asking in #ubuntu+1 ?
<soulrider> thganks Jucato
<sinpath> http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/get.html
<soulrider> i was int he channel yesterday but coulnt remember the name >P
<Jucato> heh :)
<Jucato> ok, that's it for me. tata!! :)
<soulrider> edgy runs a lot better than dapper :)
<sinpath> how do i register my nick? anyway
<soulrider> try /msg nickserv register <password> <email?>
<arunkale> yeah that's right
<DaSkreech> !register
<ubotu> Information about registering your Freenode nick is at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-userregistration
<DaSkreech> How do I force a CDRom to eject?
<LeeJunFan> DaSkreech: paper clip
<DaSkreech> Doesn't work
<arunkale> yeah
<LeeJunFan> DaSkreech: or eject /dev/hdc ?
<Kamping_Kaiser> DaSkreech, why force it?
<DaSkreech> The Cd Spins down then back up
<Telroth_Plushie|> DaSkreech, "sudo eject /dev/cdrom"
<arunkale> try right click > eject?
<DaSkreech> Cause I can't type eject do a right click eject etc
<Kamping_Kaiser> run 'sudo umount -l /dev/cdrom'
<Kamping_Kaiser> then press the button on the front
<DaSkreech> Hmm
<DaSkreech> That stopped it from reading
<serishema> even with the stock kubuntu kernel and using initrd i seem to get the problem of init not having access to mount the rest of the volumes
<DaSkreech> Swweeeeet
<DaSkreech> Thanks Kamping_Kaiser
<sinpath> ummm can you just spek to me like im bume as a brick cause this is a bit much for a new linux user
<LeeJunFan> serishema: your root you are mounting over network? is it exported with rw privs no_root_squash?
<KiDD420> hello
<serishema> yes it is.
<KiDD420> how do I mount my usb thumb drive?
<serishema> as a quick  test i'm also unable to mount a usb memory stick, same error "only root can do that"
<serishema> so something is screwed with the config
<KiDD420> how do I do it?
<LeeJunFan> serishema: I don't know what. At this point I would think it would have to be nfs messing it up.
<Kamping_Kaiser> DaSkreech, np
<Kamping_Kaiser> just dont do it unless you need to :)
<LeeJunFan> serishema: I mean we've ruled out the kernel.
<DaSkreech> Disables Autorun?
<KiDD420> I really need to mount my usb drive
<warpzone> KiDD420: if it doesnt do it automatically, try opening Konqueror and going type media:/ in the address bar
* Kamping_Kaiser leaves. work to do :)
<Dr_Willis> i normally just go to that  'computer' places. and they show up there.. or just mount the thing manually.
<KiDD420> yea it doesnt show up
<KiDD420> does it need to be plugged in when itts booting?
<Dr_Willis> my sample usbstick device entry in fstab ----->     /dev/sde1 /media/sde1     vfat user,umask=007   0       0
<warpzone> KiDD420:, type lsusb first to make sure its recognized in your USB ports
<Dr_Willis> KiDD420,  shoudlent.. check output of 'dmesg' and unplug it.. then plug it back in.
<warpzone> in the terminal
<LeeJunFan> serishema: you wanna pastebin your /etc/exports and your pxe config so I can peek at them?
<KiDD420> I dont hink it sees anything
<KiDD420> its says one of my ntfs partions is fucked
<serishema> pxelinux is the default configuration
<warpzone> Dr_Willis: you have a permanent mount for a usb drive in fstab? what happens if you plug in a digital camera or something, does it mount it at sde2?
<serishema> /export/home/ *(rw,async)
<serishema> /usr 10.0.10.2(no_root_squash,rw,async)
<serishema> /export/nfsroot 10.0.10.2(rw,async,no_root_squash)
<serishema> /export/nfsroot 10.0.10.6(rw,async,no_root_squash)
<serishema> /usr 10.0.10.6(rw,async,no_root_squash)
<LeeJunFan> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<arunkale> how do i untar files again?
<serishema> okay i'll keep that in mind
<Momal> http://pastebin.ca/180437 <-- movies and series I have what should I watch... any suggestions
<DaSkreech> Does k3b have any unsual locks that would prevent it from closing?
<warpzone> arunkale: tar -xvf I believe, type man tar just to double check
<KiDD420> any other suggestions?
<warpzone> arunkale: hmm or I could do it for ya, one sec
<LeeJunFan> serishema: hrm, I dunno. so far everything looks good. How did you install the basesystem that you are exporting?
<Dr_Willis> warpzone,   nothing really. since i dont have anything else to plug in :P  in the edgy you can mount things based on drive label.   (yes they CAN get confused)
<serishema> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/24446
<Momal> tar -xvf will jsut extract a normal tar file
<sinpath> ok how do i register? the site you gave me is just confuing
<serishema> locally from the CD.
<KiDD420> wait it sees it on lsusb
<Dr_Willis> warpzone,   Feature of edgy -->   My 2 USB External Hard Drives Ext3 Filesystem  #
<Dr_Willis> LABEL=storage1 /media/UsbDrive1 ext3 defaults,user 0 1
<arunkale> i just downloaded the tar.gz file of Flock
<arunkale> how do i install this thing
<serishema> i then just cp -Red the root partition
<serishema> into a directory and exported it.
<Dr_Willis> sinpath,  try '/msg nickserv help ' and read the messages from the nickserv bot.
<KiDD420> anyone?
<Momal> arunkale: tar.gz try | tar -zvxf filename.tar.gz
<LeeJunFan> serishema: it might be permissions cp -a probably would have been better, or better yet tar piped to another tar. I made mine with debootstrap
<LeeJunFan> !debootstrap
<ubotu> debootstrap: Bootstrap a basic Debian system. In component main, is extra. Version 0.3.3.0ubuntu2 (dapper), package size 47 kB, installed size 240 kB
<warpzone> Dr_Willis: oh neat, and it will keep things organzied if you disconnect them and plug them in later?
<Dr_Willis> warpzone,  Yep. Even the grub menu.lst can use the extended information
<Dr_Willis> warpzone,  edgy will shake things up a bit. :)
<arunkale> Momal:
<arunkale> tar: You must specify one of the `-Acdtrux' options
<arunkale> Try `tar --help' or `tar --usage' for more information.
<DaSkreech> Hmm Flock and seamonkey aren't in the repos
<serishema> LeeJunFan: it's easy enough to redump it. the root file system came from the hard drive in this box i want to remove and use for something else
<warpzone> Dr_Willis: ooo cool, where will we find the instructions for features like this? I don't want to miss out, I'm sure theres more
<Momal> arunkale: do you have the gzip stuff installed to beable to ungzip gz files?
<LeeJunFan> serishema: cd to your nfsroot dir and run ls -ln , view the permisions and ownership - should read somethign like this drwxr-xr-x  2 0 0 4096 2006-09-10 10:19 bin
<Dr_Willis> warpzone,  i learned about it from that 'ubuntu hacks' book. :P you can sort of do it now with dapper. but ya have to edit the udev rules
<LeeJunFan> serishema: note the 0 0 which is uid=0 and gid=0.
<Dr_Willis> warpzone,  so aparently thats been expanded on.
<Momal> arunkale: try gunzip file.tar.gz
<serishema> LeeJunFan: You're right! The permissions and file owner/group are completely wrong
<serishema> they all belong to my uid.
<KiDD420> how do I add my usb drive to fstab?
<LeeJunFan> serishema: cp -a will keep those. sudo -i first to become root
<warpzone> Dr_Willis, oh man I'll keep my eyes pealed then.
<LeeJunFan> serishema: but cp -a will also copy recursively into mounted fs'es and /tmp and /proc and /sys which may not be what you want. That's why tar is better for that.
<LeeJunFan> serishema: lemme check on the args needed for tar to do it right.
<serishema> LeeJunFan: the piping tar through itself solution sounds good.
<DaSkreech> How can I ask a program to die nicely when it won't close?
<Lunar_Raven> !aiglx
<ubotu> AIGLX ('Accelerated Indirect GLX') is an open source project founded by the X.Org Foundation and the Fedora Core Linux community to allow accelerated indirect GLX rendering capabilities to X.org and DRI drivers. This allows remote X clients to get fully hardware accelerated rendering over the GLX protocol.
<warpzone> Does anybody know if there is an Xorg cache that is by default 500mb? Xorg leaks to 500mb RAM usage
<Dr_Willis> DaSkreech,  if it has a window. you can use 'xkill' and click on the programs window.
<DaSkreech> Dr_Willis: It's k3b wo't htat cause some issues?
<warpzone> DaSkreech: killall or kill -9, I believe. You can look up the processes with ps
<sinpath> ok do i use the <>
<DaSkreech> warpzone: kill -9 is not nicely :)
<Dr_Willis> DaSkreech,  no idea.. one way to find out.
<Dr_Willis> :P
<serishema> or ctrl+alt+esc in kde
<sinpath> cause i keep getting the unknown command meg
<DaSkreech> serishema: I think that should work as long as X is running
<Dr_Willis> sinpath,  huh?
<warpzone> DaSkreech: I made an alias to that, 'overkill'
<sinpath> msg NickServ register <password> <emailaddress>
<Dr_Willis> kill --with-extreme-prejudice
<warpzone> haha
<DaSkreech> Nope looks like Reboot time
<arunkale> sinpath did you get my pm?
<arunkale> did u type the / before msg?
<warpzone> basic linux question but if I put something in /usr/share, it will be availible to all users?
<arunkale> should be
<LeeJunFan> serishema: it should be somethign like tar -cvl -C / . | tar xv -C newroot
<serishema> read only though
<sinpath> well im lost on what i should put for my e-mail
<LeeJunFan> serishema: but for some reason it's getting my mounted fs's here doing that.
<sinpath> & ya im getting them
<warpzone> serishema: roger dodger
<arunkale> sinpath: the email is optional i think
<LeeJunFan> serishema: the l is supposed to make it stay on one fs.
<KiDD420> someone please tell me how to mount my usb drive?
<sinpath> ok so in the password part i put my linuxs start up pass?
<arunkale> no no
<arunkale> u can choose any password
<sinpath> ok well i got this
<sinpath> NickServ- Syntax: REGISTER <password>
<Momal> so type | /msg NickServ REGISTER mypassword | change mypassword to what you want
<LeeJunFan> serishema: got it - tar -cv --one-file-system -C / . | tar xv -C newroot
<serishema> that's looking like it's going to work
<serishema> LeeJunFan: i have too much stuff in /var that i should have deleted first so we'll have to wait and see if it starts taking other mounted file systems
<LeeJunFan> serishema: that should do it - worked fine here. -l was supposed to do it too but - owell.
<LeeJunFan> serishema: needed to use the whole --one-file-system for it to work right.
<serishema> seems to have done what it should
<ninety> Is KDE exactly the same on all linux distros?
<LeeJunFan> ninety: no
<LeeJunFan> ninety: some distro change it, some brand it, etc...
<serishema> damn now we get a different error nfs: Rpc call returned error 101
<ninety> how big are the differences, then? Just branding?
<LeeJunFan> ninety: mostly but some actually change kde code, kubuntu does to make it use the ksudo, normally kdesu is used.
<ninety> ok, i see
<ninety> but more or less, using kubuntu would be the same experience as any other linux distro with KDE?
<Momal> to someone just using it for webbrowsing, emails, burning, listening to music and that then yea pretty much
<KiDD420> is it that hard to mount a usb drive?
<smaggard> kubuntu will mount a usb drive easily :D
<KiDD420> please enlighten me
<ninety> momal: thanks!
<Makro2> what app can i use to make a deb file so i can install and uninstall compiled software with apt
<motorcitymadman> !usb
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about usb - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<smaggard> when you plug the drive in... a new drive will show up on your desktop :D
<smaggard> if it doesnt
<KiDD420> yea... but it doesnt
<LeeJunFan> serishema: did you put the new dir in the same place/name? you might need to exportfs -r
<smaggard> then all you have to do is mount the /dev/sda to some directory
<KiDD420> i ttried it said no medium
<Momal> if your in kde should automatically do it.. if not | mount /mnt/usb /dev/sda1 | i believe should work.. but you will need to create /mnt/usb first
<smaggard> yeah correct
<smaggard> trust me i had to do this in gentoo all the time lol
<smaggard> gentoo wououldnt do CRAP for y
<Momal> haha
<smaggard> for you**
<smaggard> even in kde it was a pain
<Momal> kubuntu for the win then ^^
<smaggard> omg a year of gentoo and then the switch of to kubuntu is like OMG i cant believe its this easy and I can get this much stuff done without fighting with linux!!
<KiDD420> i ttried it said no medium
<smaggard> try /dev/sdb
<serishema> somewhat more luck now.
<smaggard> disconnect the drive, type dmesg, connect the drive type dmesg and see whats happening.
<serishema> I just need some way to force it not to try and fsck nfs file systems
<DaSkreech> Oh
<DaSkreech> my
<DaSkreech> Goodnes
<DaSkreech> Gracious
<tinchio> Hello everyone
<DaSkreech> Gosh
<smaggard> hello all
<KiDD420> well it shows up as dev/sda
<tinchio> I have  a question related to Vmware, has anyone here used it?
<smaggard> so there ya go
<DaSkreech> I love Sub pixel fonts
<smaggard> Vmware yes runs good on Kubuntu
<KiDD420> well it doesnt work
<smaggard> i have it installed currently
<tinchio> smaggard,  yes actually i already have it running
<tinchio> but i have one doubt
<Momal> KiBB420: run the mount command and copy/paste the output here
<smaggard> what happens when you try and mount by typing sudo mount /mnt/usb /dev/sda ?
<KiDD420> same thing
<KiDD420> i su
<smaggard> what IS the same thing tho?
<KiDD420> NO MEDIUM
<smaggard> hmm
<smaggard> does dmesg show that it detects it?
<KiDD420> yes
<LeeJunFan> serishema: go to the dir you are exporting and 'touch fastboot && chmod 0 fastboot'
<LeeJunFan> serishema: that should stop it from fscking.
<serishema> i chmod 000ed the scripts that do the checking
<smaggard> do wut leejunfan say
<KiDD420> lsusb shows it
<LeeJunFan> serishema: to each dir you are exporting.
<serishema> but now when trying to mount /usr i get nfs: rpc call returned error 101
<smaggard> whoah
<smaggard> umm just reinstall kubuntu ;) lol jk jk
<smaggard> my camera works just fine like cake
<serishema> the installer doesn't even support network boot installs that's why i'm having all these problems
<KiDD420> any sugggestions?
<tinchio> smaggard,  you know that it worked fine but  today i updated the kernel to 2.6.15.27 and when i try to run it i says that it must be reconfigured, ok i tried to do it but in one of the steps i asks me
<LeeJunFan> serishema: is it pausing for like 1 min and 30 seconds when it tries to mount?
<tinchio> smaggard,  "What is the location of the directory of C header files that match your running
<tinchio> kernel? [/usr/src/linux/include] 
<tinchio> The directory of kernel headers (version 2.6.15.7-ubuntu1) does not match your
<tinchio> running kernel (version 2.6.15-27-k7).  Even if the module were to compile
<tinchio> successfully, it would not load into the running kernel.
<tinchio> "
<LeeJunFan> serishema: you have to use nolock in fstab options for the nfs filesystems.
<Lunar_Raven> does anyone know where i can find an AIGLX tut for kububtu?
<serishema> oh right because it's mounting too early in the boot process for locking to work?
<LeeJunFan> serishema: yeah, locking won't work until portmapper starts.
<Momal> KiDD420 still there?
<LeeJunFan> serishema: I use hard,nolock
<Momal> are you typeing | /dev/sda or /dev/sda1?
<Lunar_Raven> !aiglx
<ubotu> AIGLX ('Accelerated Indirect GLX') is an open source project founded by the X.Org Foundation and the Fedora Core Linux community to allow accelerated indirect GLX rendering capabilities to X.org and DRI drivers. This allows remote X clients to get fully hardware accelerated rendering over the GLX protocol.
<serishema> it's be preferable to somehow get the portmapper to start eairler. since i have multiple machines using that same /usr
<KiDD420> just /dev/sda
<Momal> try /dev/sda1
<KiDD420> i did
<Momal> same error ?
<KiDD420> it said special device does not exist
<LeeJunFan> serishema: shouldn't matter. as long as they don't try modifying the same files at the same time and even then the server should take care of locking so they don't get corrupted.
<Momal> something must be really screwed up then me thinks :S
<KiDD420> ugh
<KiDD420> its a brand new usb drive
<KiDD420> it worked in windows
<smaggard> hmm
<LeeJunFan> serishema: I think the only problem with not having locking is going to be IF a program calls to lock a file over NFS it will fail. However I've got 25 workstations running off the same FS at a library and never had a problem.
<KiDD420> I hate windows... if only Call of Duty 2 would run on linux
<serishema> ah right..
<serishema> then i needn't worry.. Unfortunately even specifying nolock i get the same error
<smaggard> kde just pops up a window saying new usb device found :D
<serishema> LeeJunFan: 101 is host unreachable so i think it's doing something dumb like unconfiguring the network card during the boot process
<smaggard> and dmesg looks like this http://pastebin.com/792404
<LeeJunFan> serishema: yes, that's it!
<LeeJunFan> serishema: edit /etc/network/interfaces and comment out #auto eth0
<arunkale> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<LeeJunFan> serishema: I knew there was somethign that caused me to get that same issue.
<smaggard> congrats!
<ironfroggy> anyone here have a dell laptop?
<smaggard> i have an hp, sorry..
<smaggard> i love my HP :D :D
<ironfroggy> well maybe its a common laptop thing. my batter light is flashing, alternating green and amber.
<Momal> KiDD420: does dmesg say it as been sda ?
<smaggard> http://pastebin.com/792404
<ironfroggy> its never done this before. usually only flashing when its charging or solid when running on battery.
<smaggard> turn it off, unplug it, take out the battery, then go backwards
<smaggard> that should clear any bugs
<ironfroggy> any idea what kind of bugs that could be? im more interested knowing what caused it than fixing it, because i dont want it to happen again.
<smaggard> sometimes my hp gets out of cycle and will go full bright when you unplug the laptop, and dim when you plug it in.
<KiDD420> yes
<KiDD420> SCSI device SDA
<smaggard> it has to do with it being plugged in when its turned on, then being unplugged and turned off unplugged or something.
<Momal> you try another usb slot ?
<KiDD420> no
<KiDD420> no dice
<ironfroggy> it doesnt seem like an out-of-cycle issue. because it _never_ does this, in any cycle.
<ironfroggy> part of its cycle, that is
<smaggard> well i dont know what it is
<serishema> solved that problem but now it just sits there waiting for /usr
<Momal> strange... not sure on what it could be then sorry.
<serishema> i'm beginning to think this is more trouble than it's worth and i should just buy more drives
<smaggard> it could be a problem with the actual battery.
<KiDD420> ok... well how about being able to read this NTTFS drive
<smaggard> is it flashing orange, green, orange, green.... ?
<LeeJunFan> serishema: still not working?
<serishema> nope. sits there forever mounting /usr
<LeeJunFan> serishema: that sounds like nolock
<serishema> i've specified nolock though
<smaggard> ironfroggy, take the battery out and hit the self-test button
<Momal> once you find what /dev it is then shoudl just be able to use the mount command with -t nfs i think it is for ntfs... but you wont have write capabilities
<Admiral_Chicago> or edit the fstab
<Admiral_Chicago> !fstab
<ubotu> The /etc/fstab file lists all drives and partitions that are mounted on the system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !partitions
<Admiral_Chicago> i'll automount on bott
<Admiral_Chicago> boot*
<Admiral_Chicago> just make sure to be sudo when you type sudo kate /etc/fstab
<LeeJunFan> serishema: hrm, I'm at a loss... if it is locking that's screwing it up it should eventually mount - about 2 mins lag.
<Admiral_Chicago> LeeJunFan, just look at fstab
<Admiral_Chicago> i'm so drunk right now i can't figure it out
<Admiral_Chicago> but look at the documentation
<Admiral_Chicago> i'll help
<LeeJunFan> serishema: what's your line in fstab look like for /usr ?
<smaggard> gnite all
<serishema> server.kinsman:/usr /usr nfs mountvers=2,hard,nolock 0 0
<LeeJunFan> serishema: should use IP, it's probably not resolving the name. Make sure /etc/resolv.conf on the nfsroot has the right nameserver lines.
<udeng> sometimes i need a nice output from a script, but if i accidentally press a key it gets displayed, which dirties the fine output of the script. how do i tell the console (from the script) to avoid echoing any keyboard input?
<LeeJunFan> serishema: or /etc/hosts has IP server.kinsman
<serishema> LeeJunFan: nope. i see lots requests on tcpdump. It's as if the server starts ignoring the computer i'm bootings requests after a while
<serishema> it keeps sending 17:32:10.247763 IP 10.0.10.6.867985996 > 10.0.10.250.nfs: 112 getattr [|nfs] 
<serishema> to which the server replys with an ack and then just ignores it
<LeeJunFan> serishema: the only diff I can see between yours and min is I don't have mountvers=2
<LeeJunFan> serishema: I've just got hard,nolock
<serishema> let's try that then
<DeadSouL> !help multiverse > deadsoul
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about help multiverse - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Jucato_> !multiverse > DeadSouL
<DeadSouL> Thanks :)
<Jucato_> Z:)
<brodyn> im bored
<brodyn> again
<Jucato_> DeadSouL: btw, you can engage ubotu in a private PM so you can query/ask it as much as you want without flooding the channel with requests :)
<DeadSouL> Ok, from now on....
<DaSkreech> Hi Again Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> heya
<Jucato_> DeadSouL: once or twice is ok. don't worry :)
<DaSkreech> Hobbsee: I have Sub pixeled smoothed fonts now
<DeadSouL> :)
<DaSkreech>  I'm very happy :)
<Hobbsee> DaSkreech: nice :)
* Jucato_ has no idea about fonts...
<DaSkreech> PLus I installed Edgy on a client's computer >-<
<DaSkreech> It works pretty well
<Jucato_> ooh... was that wise? :P
<MasterEvilAce> hello all
<MasterEvilAce> how is eveyrone
<DaSkreech> Jucato_: Did you install a newer version of KDE?
<LeeJunFan> Jucato_: that's what I was thinking. :P
<Bropho> bored
<Jucato_> KDE 3.5.4?
<DaSkreech> Meh I'm the only one using it :)
<MasterEvilAce> me too
<DaSkreech> Jucato_: yup :)
<Jucato_> I'm using KDE 3.5.4 both on Dapper and Edgy
<DaSkreech> Didn't you notice the fonts got nastier?
<serishema> ah here we go.. i actually found the error.. apparently nfs v3 is not supported
<MasterEvilAce> I'm using fully updated (well probably not right NOW).. of Edgy
<Bropho> i have nufin to do but sit on my computer
* claydoh installed edgy on his older test box, seem to be pretty good so far
<LeeJunFan> the gtk ones did.
<claydoh> Adept even works properly (almost)
<Jucato_> DaSkreech: initially it did I think...
<MasterEvilAce> the only weirdness i have with Kubuntu.. i'm not sure dapper did this.. i didn't use it often. but i can SEE my screen refresh.
* Jucato_ is oblivious to font changes other than the obvious ones...
<Bropho> ok
<Jucato_> claydoh: yeah it is... but still :)
<DaSkreech> Jucato_: kcmshell fonts
<DaSkreech> Run that :)
<DaSkreech> click use antialiasing for fonts
<claydoh> gonna put it on y main box tomorrow
<bzbb> I don't mess with font rendering, I have automatic high-speed full screen anti-aliasing built into my monitors
<DaSkreech> and then configure and use sub pixel thingy
<DaSkreech> bzbb: That's really strange
<sinpath> back
<bzbb> DaSkreech, my monitor is out of focus
<Jucato_> hm... like I said, I haven't noticed, probably because I'm not using the default fonts?
<Jucato_> anyway, I enabled anti aliasing now.. I'll see what happens later
<arunkale> i got my fonts to render exactly like OS X renders fonts
<DaSkreech> Jucato_: You turned on sub pixel hinting?
<MasterEvilAce> bzbb: Yeah. I had 32x antialiasing on my 19" CRT. It was so old that the electron gun started getting lazy. Everything was REALLLL blurry.
<arunkale> they are so sexy now
<Jucato_> DaSkreech: just now
<Bropho> im install updates 20% to go!
<Jucato_> DaSkreech: should I turn it off?
<DaSkreech> Ok when you comeback into KDe tell me if you notice anything
<DaSkreech> Nope leave it on
<sinpath> how di i identify again?
<Jucato_> hmm... isn't the effet supposed to be visible for newly started apps?
<bzbb> MasterEvilAce, yeah, I have an old dell trinitron 19 inch and an old gateway 19 inch, one is too bright, the other too dark
<bzbb> both blur
<Jucato_> sinpath: /msg nickserv identify <password>
<DaSkreech> Jucato_: Yeah so when you restart KDe.....
<LeeJunFan> serishema: got it working now?
<sinpath> says unknow command
<Momal> hmm seemed updating didnt' fix my prob... the error X shows after I reboot is | API mismatch Nvidia kernel module version 1.0-7174 but X module has version 1.0-8774 make sure they both have the same version | I rerun the nvidia driver installer and X starts up. then next time I reboot it doesn't start again. anyone have any ideas??
<sinpath>  /msg nickserv identify <password>
<serishema> almost
<serishema> it's something to do with the init boot process
<Jucato_> DaSkreech: actually I see the difference now. a bit...
<LeeJunFan> serishema: I'm using the kernel server as well - not the usermode one.
<DaSkreech> :-)
<arunkale> i got my fonts to render exactly like OS X renders fonts
<DaSkreech> Jucato_: Enjoy
<Jucato_> seem slike anti-aliasing made the fonts look a bit smaller?
<serishema> usr won't mount from there even with the same options as it does from the command line
<DaSkreech> arunkale: Talk to you on that later
<serishema> i'm using kernel-server as well
* Jucato_ is really oblivious to such things... :(
<DaSkreech> Night all!!
<arunkale> night
<MasterEvilAce> arunkale: ?? have a screenshot of OSX?
<Jucato_> bye DaSkreech
<sinpath>  /msg nickserv identify <password> isnt working for me
<arunkale> ??
<arunkale> it's /msg NickServ IDENTIFY <password>
<Jucato_> sinpath: er.. try /msg NickServ IDENTIFY <password>
<Jucato_> sorry
<LeeJunFan> serishema: hrm, I didn't have to do anything special with the nfs server or mounting as far as version mismatch... Are you using ubuntu dapper for both server and client?
<sinpath> thanks
<LeeJunFan> serishema: you may have to edit /etc/rcS.d/S35mountall.sh and remove nfs from the list of fs's not to mount.
<LeeJunFan> serishema: ie, I think in dapper there's 2 lines something like this mount -a -t noproc,nfs,nfs4,smbfs,cifs,ncp,ncpfs,coda,ocfs2,gfs
<LeeJunFan> serishema: nfs,nfs4 should be removed from them, in edgy there's only 1 line.
<LeeJunFan> serishema: if I remember right with dapper they are all nonfs,nonfs4 maybe. still remove them.
<bobbyyu> I have a new problem: my Windows machine can't access my Linux's Storage Media Shares
<XTorchedX> what are they formatted as?
<LeeJunFan> bobbyyu: or are you talking about over a network?
<bobbyyu> Yes
<bobbyyu> My Linux box is dual boot
<bobbyyu> I want to share my Windows stuff in Linux to my Windows box beside me
<LeeJunFan> !swat
<ubotu> samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<Sir_Homer> guys guys
<LeeJunFan> bobbyyu: ^^ SWAT is your friend with setting up samba sharing on linux.
<Sir_Homer> can I use FVWM95 with KDE?
<LeeJunFan> well, I'm going to bed. gnight.
<Sir_Homer> later
<udeng> sometimes i need a nice output from a script, but if i accidentally press a key it gets displayed, which dirties the fine output of the script. how do i tell the console (from the script) to avoid echoing any keyboard input?
<KiDD420> umm
<serishema> i appreachiate all this help.. i'm giving that a go..
<moj0rising> hi! does anyone know if any of the open source calendars out there support appointments in the way Outlook does them? e.g. You can create an appointment for someone and e-mail it to them, they click "accept," etc.
<serishema> yeah i think that's done it.
<serishema> at it at least gets past init.. the x config is wrong though so i can't see anything
<MasterEvilAce> moj0rising: Google calendar can do that
<MasterEvilAce> moj0rising: or well.. in a way
<moj0rising> Cool. I need it to be something my office can use. I'm trying to get rid of outlook.
<Jucato_> KOrganizer? Evolution?
<MasterEvilAce> moj0rising: not sure if it could be tailored to what yo uneed. you can create "events" and people can accept or decline
<MasterEvilAce> You could always get a custom script made
<moj0rising> The sales ppl in my office are the ones putting up the fight. They want to be able to send appts to each other...
<moj0rising> ...and have clients do the same.
<moj0rising> send them appointments.
<moj0rising> I think we're out of luck.
<moj0rising> BTW: the office still runs windows on most desktops.
<moj0rising> After I get everyone comfortable w/ oss, then I'll start moving towards linux on desktops.
<serishema> LeeJunFan: That got it working!
<moj0rising> I think I'm probably going to have to convince them they really don't need that feature or keep sales on outlook.
<inam> moj0rising: and your clients could be using any OS right ?
<unix_lappy> you can use outlook on linux last i heard.
<moj0rising> right. I guess most of them use outlook.
<MasterEvilAce> moj0rising: Get a webserver (host it off of a linux box) and use PHP / MySQL and get a script written for it
<MasterEvilAce> moj0rising: then you could have it custom tailored and just send links via email for people to click. easy, really
<moj0rising> MasterEvilAce: Hm. Might be tough but sounds like that might be the only way.
<moj0rising> MasterEvilAce: I just am not sure how to go about it.
<inam> Is there any plug-in for thunderbird that can read "outlook appointment" email s?
<moj0rising> Lightning can..
<moj0rising> ...but it doesn't seem to work.
<moj0rising> Lightning is pretty young still.
<moj0rising> It is a variant of sorts of Sunbird.
<moj0rising> They also didn't like how thunderbird does not put attachments in the body of e-mails when send to is clicked from openoffice.
<moj0rising> I wanted to slap them for that one. I mean is it really that big of a deal.
<moj0rising> Well thanks for throwing some ideas at me, everyone. I think it brought me a little closer to what I'm trying to accomplish.
<MasterEvilAce> anything on a boring saturday morning
<moj0rising> ha.
<KiDD420> a bong hit
<Momal> garr this starting to really shit me off.. how can something just disppear after i reboot >_<
<flaccid> !guide
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about guide - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<MasterEvilAce> Momal: Gnomes. And not the Linux kind.
<Momal> hmm well maybe you have an idea to my problem
<Momal> The error X shows after I reboot is | API mismatch Nvidia kernel module version 1.0-7174 but X module has version 1.0-8774 make sure they both have the same version | I rerun the nvidia driver installer and X starts up. then next time I reboot it doesn't start again.
<Momal> it all works fine just every reboot i have to run the nvidia driver isntaller >_<
<MasterEvilAce> hm.. weird
<Momal> its like its getting an older kernel after it reboots >_<
<Momal> then it loads the new one when i run the installer
<MasterEvilAce> Momal: I don't know much about what you're doing.. but does this help http://www.nvnews.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?p=780079
<RC_ZA> just install kubuntu, cant seem to compile from source files...
<RC_ZA> configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables
<RC_ZA> any ideas ?
<Momal> apt-get install build-essentials
<Momal> masterevilace: thanks going to have a look at that stuff now
<crazy_penguin> Good day all!
<Admiral_Chicago> RootChaos, you have to install a package
<Admiral_Chicago> !compile
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<Admiral_Chicago> thats the one
<flaccid> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing (window) manager) and XGL (Xserver architecture layered on top of OpenGL) howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager XGL+compiz help in #ubuntu-xgl  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<RootChaos> thanks Admiral_Chicago
<RootChaos> will check it out
<Admiral_Chicago> RootChaos, i have to go
<Admiral_Chicago> i hope that helped
<arunkale> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Momal> arr damn didn't seem to help :(
<MasterEvilAce> :/
<Raul12> how to get all liabries present in libs part of the archieve
<Raul12> in package site
<Raul12> help plz
<MasterEvilAce> time for sleep
<Momal> god this freeken sucks
<Momal> hate to say this but now i know why people use shit assed windows
<insanekane> Momal: :)
<Momal> FINALLY FIXED NOW I CAN FK THIS WINDOWS CRAP OFF!!!!!
<Raul12> O0
<Abattoir1> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<Momal> sorry just full of joy right now >_<
<Raul12> mORNAL !languge prb
<abattoir> :)
<arunkale> hahaha
<Raul12> u r still nub about os windows is best in its own sphere and so as linux in it own sphere
<Ashex> my eyes bleed at the sight of your grammar
<Momal> yea but im not in that sphere of windows therefore its crap in my words :)
<llxcamxll> well if this linux so great why can't i just install stuff with a simple click
<Raul12> take some cotton@ashex
<Momal2> you can lol!
<Ashex> beh?
<llxcamxll> like i just downloaded quake2.tar.gz, it extracted itself and stuff but like it tells me i gotta do something about libraries
<arunkale> hahahahaha
<arunkale> that's a golden quote
<arunkale> "yea but im not in that sphere of windows therefore its crap in my words :)"
<arunkale> ahahahaha
<llxcamxll> you a golden moron
<llxcamxll> LoadLibrary("ref_softx.so") failed: can't open /etc/quake2.conf (required for location of ref libraries)
<Momal2> llxcamxll its called adept... umm well as for quake2 its no different from windows you having to install video drivers or new driectx now is it ?
<Momal2> plus you probly find that what you downlaoded you need something else with it ^_-
<llxcamxll> well like i'm new to linux..but everything i have ever tried to install outside of adept has simply been a nightmare
<llxcamxll> like what the
<llxcamxll> like look at that, linux version of quake 2 comes without pak0.pak
<llxcamxll> what a farse
<Momal2> its because your meant to have your own copy of quake2.. so you copy that in with the contents of that zip
<Momal2> woot my linux me just joined
<Momal> yay
<swatgoss> someone know the command to run KDEWallet GUI ?
<swatgoss> from Kmenu > launch apps
<SAngeli> what happened to the application bar that I would get when hit Alt-Tab in kubuntu?
<okto> swatgoss: if its not available in Kmenu, you can add it witk kmenuedit/menu editor...kwalletmanager is the name of app, you can run it from konsole
<swatgoss> thx
<swatgoss> just want the name to enter in console :p
<swatgoss> or in the "executer une commande" in Kmenu
<swatgoss> under Actions bar
<okto> swatgoss: ok np,..if you dont already know, you can "guess" the name by type kw in konsole then hit tab, it gives you available command beginning with kw for example
<swatgoss> autocompletion ?
<okto> swatgoss: exactly
<swatgoss> wasnt aware of this :p
<swatgoss> i tried "kwallet" "kdewallet" "kwmanag" "kdewalletmanager"
<swatgoss> but not kwalletmanager :p
<swatgoss> so, before trying a bture force search, i asked here :p
<swatgoss> *brute*
<themadscotsman> ok...i have a dumb question......how do i install another distro to HD with this one w/o ruining my set-up i have now
<okto> swatgoss: available commands usually reside in /usr/bin, so you can restrict the *brute* search there...:)
<swatgoss> oki
<themadscotsman> can anyone answer my ????
<okto> themadscotsman: you can make separate partition, install the new one there
<okto> themadscotsman: if thet is the case
<themadscotsman> i only had a / and swap....will i have to resize
<okto> themadscotsman: yes, you can use qtparted to make new partitions,
<themadscotsman> and where would you put thr grub bootloader
<okto> themadscotsman: in MBR, if you want to make it easier, just use the ubuntu grub you already have then add the new distro there
<themadscotsman> ok...never mind....think i'll just install my other HD so i don't jack up what i have installed already
<_mark> !KDE
<ubotu> KDE (http://kde.org) is the K Desktop Environment. To install from Ubuntu: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop, or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE for other ways to get KDE
<swatgoss> !samba
<ubotu> samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<roconnor> according to my /proc/cpuinfo: cpu MHz         : 1395.658, but according to /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/cpuinfo_cur_freq I'm at 600000
<roconnor> which one is right?
<arunkale> how does one play audio cds in kubuntu
<Admiral_Chicago> kaffine
<Admiral_Chicago> arunkale, does that work?
<arunkale> donno
<arunkale> trying] '
<Admiral_Chicago> k
<Milkyy> What's the hotkey in Konqueror to place the "marker" at the google search bar? And is anyone actually using konqueror for browsing?
<Jucato> Milkyy: Ctrl+S ?
<Milkyy> didn't work
<sinpath>  which cd ripper do you ppl most prefure to use?
<Jucato> hm..
<Milkyy> well the one that comes with kubuntu seeems fine :)
<arunkale> Admiral_Chicago: ti worked
<Milkyy> sinpath
<Jucato> !CDRipping
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about CDRipping - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<arunkale> Mikey: he's having some trouble usig KAudiocdripper
<Jucato> err...
<Jucato> why not use Konqueror?
<Jucato> sinpath: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CDRipping
<arunkale> to rip cds?
<Milkyy> if that hotkey doesn't exist I'm not going to use konqueror. And it's mostly about firefox's extensions
<sinpath> well the ripper on kinux dosnt svae them ....inface it deletes them as soon as its riped
<Milkyy> although I'm hesitating to use firefox since it seems that konqueror is pretty well embedded in kde :)
<leleobhz> hello all
<Jucato> Milkyy: I'm sure it's supposed to exist, at least in the Configure Shortcuts...
<Milkyy> ok
<leleobhz> ive removed my K button from bar
<leleobhz> how i can put it back again?
<Jucato> leleobhz: right-click on the panel > Add Applet to Panel > and look for K Menu
<Jucato> Milkyy: although if I'm going to search in Google, I just press F6 then "gg:<search terms>"
<Milkyy> okey
<Milkyy> that seems like a pain :P
<Jucato> Milkyy: which part seems to be a pain?
<Milkyy> I recnofigured that 'CTRL+S' to CTRL+K and now it seems to work fine :)
<Jucato> ah
<Milkyy> ilkyy: although if I'm going to search in Google, I just press F6 then "gg:<search terms>"
<Milkyy> that part
<leleobhz> Jucato: thanks!
<sinpath> damn well i do all this in the morning i need sleep thanks <arunkale>
<Jucato> hm.. I don't get why, because if you're going to press Ctrl+K, and type in your search terms, isn't that the same as pressing F6 and typing in gg:my search ?
<arunkale> you're welcome
<sinpath> night all
<arunkale> night
<Seagoon> hi, can someone please tell me how to change hdd labels in Kubuntu?
<Milkyy> not for me, Jucato. Pressing F6 makes me have to move my up to that button, while in the case of CTRL-K I can just press those buttons instantly. And I'm also so used to it in Firefox :P
<Milkyy> I really miss Firefox's extensions though
<Jucato> Milkyy: I forgot, F6 = Ctrl+L and L is beside K
<Milkyy> especially Foxmarks
<Milkyy> yeah
<Milkyy> exactly
<Cherries> Win :D
<Jucato> no, I meant, Pressing Ctrl+L in Konqueror is the same as pressing F6...
<Cherries> Im new to IRC :)
<arunkale> I would like to know too Seagoon
<Milkyy> yeah
<Jucato> but anyway... why not use Firefox? it's good too (I use Konqueror, most of the time, though)
<Seagoon> Can't seem to find much on Google about it
<Admiral_Chicago> Jucato, firefox ftw
<Jucato> Admiral_Chicago: I'm beginning to think that way... but still love Konqueror :P
<Milkyy> Jucato: well I only have 1GB RAM so it feels like a waste of it to have both konqueror and firefox running at the same time (if I for instance want to file-browse...)
<Milkyy> that's mainly why not
<Admiral_Chicago> Konqui is sooo slow
<Jucato> we have the same amount of RAM, and it's not that heavy.
<Jucato> Admiral_Chicago: as a browser or as an app?
<Milkyy> I guess
<Admiral_Chicago> Jucato, browser
<Admiral_Chicago> i like the GUI so much better
<Nik001> hi there
<Admiral_Chicago> and extensions are where its at
<Jucato> Admiral_Chicago: not really Konqui's fault though... :(
<Milkyy> Oh well, thanks Jucato :)
<Admiral_Chicago> for file browsing. Konqui all the way
<motorcitymadman> Seagoon: try this: e2label
<Admiral_Chicago>  i just don't feel comfortable with it
<Jucato> it would be nice to have more extensions for Konqui, like Firefox. but I think there might be security issues there, specially since Konqi is also a file manager...
<Nik001> I have problems watching the last apple webcast with firefox- anyone has the same problem?
<Milkyy> Yeah :/
<Milkyy> probably
<motorcitymadman> Seagoon: For Ext2/Ext3 filesystems
<arunkale> is there an equivalent to expose (os x) for kubuntu
<Nik001> can you help me?
<Jucato> arunkale: kompose
<Cherries> Could anyone teach me the basics of IRC?
<Cherries> Or point me in the direction of a tutorial
<Seagoon> motorcitymadman: will I have to reboot to see the changes?
<motorcitymadman> Seagoon: For ReiserFS:reiserfstune --label NewLabel <device>
<arunkale> Jucato: kompos?
<Milkyy> what is expose arunkale?
<arunkale> kompose*?
<themadscotsman> ok i have kubuntu install only have / and swap....want to install another distro....if i re-size hda1 will it destroy my existing data
<Jucato> !kompose
<ubotu> kompose: full screen task manager for KDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.5.3-1.3 (dapper), package size 92 kB, installed size 432 kB
<arunkale> expose is an app in os x, which lets you switch easily between app windows
<Milkyy> ah ok
<Jucato> arunkale: I know.
<motorcitymadman> Seagoon: not sure, but i wood say not
<Seagoon> motorcitymadman: its an ext3 partition, might try rebooting - thanks for your help
<Jucato> arunkale:  would you care to take a look at it first?
<Nik001> anyone is able to watch the last apple webcast with ubuntu?
<arunkale> Milkyy asked
<motorcitymadman> Seagoon: try without reboot
<arunkale> Jucato: yeah, checking it out
<arunkale> do you use it at all?
<Jucato> arunkale: I've set my Alt+Tab to use it
<Seagoon> motorcitymadman: just did, still appearing in kde as original volume label
<motorcitymadman> Seagoon: maybe just log out
<Admiral_Chicago> arunkale, maybe XGL?
<swatgoss> is there an easy way to configure Samba ?
<Jucato> Admiral_Chicago: that's too much for a simple expose-clone...
<Admiral_Chicago> Jucato, i suppose but it's a lot of eyecandy, wihch is waht i think Macs are
<Jucato> well, they have those without XGL :P
<Seagoon> motorcitymadman: I'll give it a go
<Admiral_Chicago> well i'm off to bed
<Admiral_Chicago> ttel
<Admiral_Chicago> ttul*
<arunkale> Jucato: how do i configure it once it's downloaded
<Nik001> help with quicktime plugin please!!!
<Jucato> arunkale: It will be in K Menu > Utilities. once you run it, you will have a system tray icon for it. right-click to Configure
<arunkale> cool, thanks :)
<arunkale> does it have the cool animation effects of expose?
<Jucato> arunkale: unfortunately, no :(
<arunkale> damn
<Jucato> for that, you really need something like XGL
<arunkale> hmm
<Milkyy> and it's in pre-alpha, sort of...
<arunkale> i've heard xgl/compiz is buggy
<Milkyy> so don't try it uless you're willing to spend many many hours on it
<arunkale> whoa it's nice! :)
<Jucato> what's nice?
<arunkale> kompose
<Jucato> ah
<Jucato> :P
<arunkale> :)
<arunkale> thanks
<arunkale> should i get xgl?
<octan> hi all
<flaccid> yeah compiz buggy
<Milkyy> it's not something to recommend at the moment
<flaccid> alpha
<octan> compiz is not buggy here
<Jucato> arunkale: not unless you're feeling adventurous
<arunkale> haha
<Jucato> octan: doesn't mean it won't be buggy anywhere else :P
<arunkale> well, my video card probably doesnt support it
<octan> :P Jucato i know :P
<octan> i been lucky
<Jucato> arunkale: if it's an IGP, then no. but anything else is probably supported
<Nik001> help. do you know hpow to watch apple quicktime webcast???????????
<Milkyy> kompose didn't seem to install itself under Utilities
<Nik001> ???
<Nik001> some advise?
<arunkale> whats an igp
<Jucato> Milkyy: try to run "kbuildsycoca --incremental" in Konsole and look again in K Menu
<Jucato> arunkale: Integrated Graphics um... (forgot the P)
<arunkale> Milkyy: you'll have to restart x
<Jucato> a built-in video card
<Jucato> arunkale: not necessary
<octan> is ther a way i can set and option for my ssh server that if password is wrong more than 2 time reject ip or do a connection refused?
<arunkale> or if you can't wait, press alt + f2 and type kompose
<arunkale> yeha i have an integrated card
<Milkyy> Jucato: kio (KSycoca): ERROR: No database available!
<Jucato> Milkyy: ignore those error messages
<Jucato> check your K Menu again
<Milkyy> nice it's there :)
<Milkyy> wow kompos IS nice :)
<magusofthestorm> quick question, is there something in KDE to check where all my memory is being used?
<Jucato> magusofthestorm: Ctrl+Esc ?
<magusofthestorm> thanks, that's it, kinda new to KDE
<Milkyy> thanks for that too, didn't know that either
<aceofspades> huh
<TeZ> any guru's here that could help translate 'techanees' installation instructions to 'dumees' ?
<aceofspades> Looks like Mirc but better
<TeZ> trying to setup the drivers for a USB WiFi adaptor, but the instructions that come with the driver are way over my head.
<aceofspades> hmmmm
<aceofspades> How, do i set it so, i can do the undernet service with login and password?
<aceofspades> Can someone please tell me.
<arunkale> btw, ktorrent is awesome
<magusofthestorm> I love ktorrent
<Milkyy> I love KDE :o
<magusofthestorm> I just wish more people would keep thier torrents seeded.
<magusofthestorm> My favorite new toy since dropping windows is amaroK though
<Milkyy> yeah that's awesome
<Milkyy> when I used Gnome I thought rhythmbox was pretty good but amarok is way better
<magusofthestorm> TransKode is really annoying though
<Milkyy> what's that?
<magusofthestorm> For transcoding your music files
<magusofthestorm> it's an amarok script
<magusofthestorm> When I finally get it to work it reencodes my mp3s at 32k bitrate
<Milkyy> :S
<magusofthestorm> I told it 128 in the configuration, I'm just glad I wasn't using "replace old files"
<Milkyy> hehe :P
<magusofthestorm> anybody know a progarm that'll reencode my music at 128k bitrates without going over and using my girl's windows box?
<ubuntu> no
<Milkyy> For some reason I can't play .flac files in Amarok now... I was able to before I updated it
<magusofthestorm> I wonder what that amaroK update included, I don't notice anything different.
<flaccid> me neither
<Milkyy> probably just some bug fixes
<Milkyy> well maybe I should convert my music collection to ogg anyway...
<magusofthestorm> Adept tried to update my quake2 install and managed to not only make it stop working, but give itself a heart attack in the process.
<flaccid> won't that loose quality/bits ?
<flaccid> magusofthestorm: you have quake2 on linux?
<Milkyy> yep it will
<Nik001> help help help cannot watch apple quicktime video!!!
<magusofthestorm> I would if they'd still work on my iPod as ogg
<Milkyy> it's also lose hdd space :P
<magusofthestorm> Had quake2 on linux
<Milkyy> but I'm not sure... but when I can't play them then why have them :/
<magusofthestorm> not working anymore
<magusofthestorm> Niether is Kontact or Adept
<Nik001> http://www.apple.com/quicktime/qtv/showtime06/
<Nik001> can you watch it?
<flaccid> magusofthestorm: how do i install?
<magusofthestorm> Don't know what went wrong but it's telling me both things are allready logged in and they're not.
<magusofthestorm> google it, I don't remember, but it was an rpm package I got.
<magusofthestorm> used alien and kpackage and it worked.
<magusofthestorm> hmm, I get quicktime in firefow but not konqueror or opera
<magusofthestorm> what browser do you use?
<Nik001> I use firefox
<Nik001> I have problems only with the last apple webcast
<Nik001> the last event
<magusofthestorm> I did untill a few days ago, somebody convinced me to try opera
<magusofthestorm> Aside from having to reinstall java I've really liked it.
<magusofthestorm> is it normal for kubuntu with only konvesation and ktorrent running to use 292 megs of ram?
<arienh4> i want to start second life, but when i start it, it gives very much warnings
<pielgrzym> anyone uses xgl? will it run ok on r9200 (open source drivers)? help plz :)
<magusofthestorm> I can't get my system to recognise the fact that I have hardware 3d acceleration.
<Electrolyte> Does anyone know of a decent music organiser like Napster for Linux?
<Electrolyte> I know Freespire has one, but does Kubuntu?
<magusofthestorm> any ideas why a program would go through the whole process of loading and then disappear?
<mrdarcy> hi all
<magusofthestorm> I just installed mBox to reencode my mp3s, but it won't load.
<mrdarcy> i glad about my desktop
<mrdarcy> kubuntu
<mrdarcy> hehe
<magusofthestorm> It gives me the little bouncy icon and the loading thing in the panel but exits as soon as it's done loading
<Electrolyte> For goodness sake.
<Electrolyte> That's twice KDE has locked up.
<Kiongku> anyone knows how to mount an iso file?
<arienh4>  i want to start second life, but when i start it, it gives very much warnings
<frankm> on a cd?
<frankm> Kiongku:On a cd?
<Kiongku> frankm: nope *.iso file on hd
<Kiongku> frankm: like virtual drive
<magusofthestorm> I haven't figured out how to do virtual drives on linux, used daemon tools under windows but haven't found an equivilant yet
<timi> all of a sudden xine is unable to initialize aduo drivers wht do i do to remedy this
<Kiongku> ya.. same here
<insanekane> Kiongku: you have to use a loopback device to mount isos
<Milkyy> magusofthestorm: you can mount .iso files using the console
<flucker> hi! anybody know hy I get these errors:
<flucker> hda: task_in_intr: status=0x59 { DriveReady SeekComplete DataRequest Error }
<flucker> hda: task_in_intr: error=0x40 { UncorrectableError }, LBAsect=232550759, high=13, low=14446951, sector=232550759
<flucker> ide: failed opcode was: unknown
<flucker> end_request: I/O error, dev hda, sector 232550759
<flucker> ReiserFS: hda8: warning: vs-13070: reiserfs_read_locked_inode: i/o failure occurred trying to find stat data of [77579 120294 0x0 SD] 
<frankm> Kiongku:Then I dont know how
<flucker> can't be good?
<insanekane> flucker: that happens to me too .. for my almost busted hdd
<flucker> damn!
<magusofthestorm> regular mount?
<flucker> yes
<insanekane> i think, mount -t loop <path to iso> ... iirc
<insanekane> i think, mount -t loop <path to iso> <path to mount point>... iirc
<Milkyy> yeah
<Milkyy> or it's
<johey> How can I see which is the latest version of a package?
<Milkyy> mount -t iso9660 -o loop <path to iso> <path to mount point>
<Milkyy> I think
<Kiongku> insanekane: loopback device?
<Milkyy> http://gentoo-wiki.com/TIP_Mounting_Iso_Files
<Milkyy> magusofthestorm
<magusofthestorm> I think there was something wrong in my last update, flash player went nuts, kontact thinks it's allready logged in and addept thinks the same thing.
<flucker> insanekane: so my hdd is go'in 2 hell? then I guess I have 2 save what can be saved!
<magusofthestorm> yes? Sorry, not registered
<insanekane> flucker: it seems so yes
<insanekane> Kiongku: see what Milkyy wrote
<flucker> insanekane: thx for the help!
<Kiongku> ya
<llxcamxll> ok, i'm heaps like noobian prince, so if i put kubuntu on my friends computer, can i access his files from my house?
<magusofthestorm> anyone know how to make those links launch with opera instead of konquerer?
<Milkyy> magusofthestorm: in Settings
<Milkyy> Behaviour
<Kiongku> Milkyy: nice command.. how do i unmount then?
<insanekane> Kiongku: umount  <path to mount point>
<Milkyy> umount
<TeZ> could anyone help me with installing some drivers for a USB network adaptor? the instructions are way over my head.
<Kiongku> thx
<Milkyy> np
<Kiongku> i had a randomly named iso.. guess now i know what it is :)
<Milkyy> ok :p
<bamako> hello
<llxcamxll> how can i let specific people access my computer from they're house
<bamako> Krfb
<Milkyy> Krfb / Krdc
<llxcamxll> but how, tutorials needed
<Kiongku> !krfb
<ubotu> krfb: Desktop Sharing for KDE. In component main, is optional. Version 4:3.5.2-0ubuntu6.2 (dapper), package size 913 kB, installed size 1632 kB
<Kiongku> !krdc
<ubotu> krdc: Remote Desktop Connection for KDE. In component main, is optional. Version 4:3.5.2-0ubuntu6.2 (dapper), package size 490 kB, installed size 956 kB
<Bropho> hello
<llxcamxll> k
<Kiongku> yo Jucato
<magusofthestorm> what're the commands to mount and unmound an ipod, I need to set up pre & post connection commands in amarok.
<Jucato> hi
<Bropho> how do i paly mp3's in linux
<magusofthestorm> get lame
<Bropho> get wat
<Milkyy> sudo apt-get install lame
<Jucato> Bropho: install "libxine-extracodecs"
<Bropho> ok
<Kiongku> !libxine-extracodecs
<ubotu> libxine-extracodecs: the xine video/media player library, binary files. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1.1.1+ubuntu1-2 (dapper), package size 1148 kB, installed size 2976 kB
<Bropho> ok
<magusofthestorm> lame works with gstreamer apps too
<Kiongku> !lame
<ubotu> lame: LAME Ain't an MP3 Encoder. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 3.96.1-1 (dapper), package size 222 kB, installed size 620 kB
<Bropho> ok get it with sudo apt-get install libxine-extracodecs right?
<Kiongku> ya
<Bropho> it didnt work
<Kiongku> enable ur repos
<Bropho> enable what
<magusofthestorm> try getting it with synaptic
<Kiongku> repositories
<llxcamxll> ok so if i give someone the address they can connect to me through krdc if they got the password right?
<Kiongku> Bropho: open ur adept package manager
<Bropho> i searched synaptic nothing came up
<Jucato_> Bropho: you need to enable multiverse to get "libxine-extracodecs"
<Bropho> how
<Jucato> you're using Synaptic?
<Kiongku> Bropho: ya
<Jucato> !multiverse
<ubotu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<Jucato> If you're using Adept ^^^^^^
<Kiongku> Bropho: Settings > repositories
<Jucato> If you're using synaptic: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories
<Bropho> i use adept as well
<Kiongku> Bropho: any1 will do
<Jucato> well, either-or
<Bropho> ok what do i do
<Jucato> whichever you're more comfortable with
<Jucato> follow those guides
<llxcamxll> can someone connect to my desktop so i can try this out
<Bropho> ok
<Bropho> then wat
<Kiongku> then update.. and then install -_-
<Bropho> ok
<llxcamxll> anyone?
<Kiongku> llxcamxll: ask one of ur friends its betetr :)
<Jucato> and safer
<Kiongku> hehe
<Kiongku> ya
<llxcamxll> this is fresh format so like nothing to hide
<llxcamxll> and how easy this desktop sharing is depends on if they get it
<Kiongku> lol anyway dunt have kdrc ( '')
<llxcamxll> 10.0.0.2:0
<llxcamxll> that don't seem right
<magusofthestorm> I just found an antivirus program for linux
<Bropho> i know about resportories but how do i get libxine-extracodecs
<Jucato> Bropho: you need to enable the multiverse repository to get it
<Bropho> how do i do taht
<Kiongku> magusofthestorm: and?.. there had been those programs around for some time
<Jucato> I thought you said you knew about repoisitories?
<Jucato> Bropho: those links have a section about "adding Multiverse"
<Bropho> ok
<magusofthestorm> took me a while to find one
<Kiongku> lol..
<magusofthestorm> take the # out of the address line in etc/apt/sources.list
<Kiongku> doh magusofthestormu'll just make him more confuse..
<Jucato> (actually he needs to add the word "multiverse"...)
<llxcamxll> ok so like all i have to do is give someone the ip address and password then they can connect to me?
<magusofthestorm> You want easy, install automatix.
<magusofthestorm> or rune easy ubuntu
<magusofthestorm> both of them add mp3 support
<magusofthestorm> probably easy ubuntu
<kraut> moin
<zorglu_> !register
<ubotu> Information about registering your Freenode nick is at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-userregistration
<Bropho> i give up
<Jucato> ??
<Kiongku> Bropho: lol.. its so simple..
<Jucato> Bropho: what are you using right now? Synaptic or Adept?
<Bropho> I havnt been using linux for that long
<Bropho> adept
<Jucato> Bropho: go to the Adept menu and select Manage Repositories
<llxcamxll> the multiverse hurdle
<Kiongku> how much time Bropho?
<Jucato> (I'm basically repeating what's written in the guide...)
<Jucato> Bropho: look for a line that says something like "deb http://xx.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu dapper universe"
<ricsike> helo
<Jucato> Bropho: click on that line, then click on the word "universe" so it becomes editable. ADD (do not replace) the word "multiverse" so that it becomes "universe multiverse"
<ricsike> exit
<magusofthestorm> Makes me feel better about still being stuck on installing from source after 3 weeks on linux.
<Kiongku> magusofthestorm: hmm?
<Jucato> Bropho: press Enter, right-click on the line to Enable it (if it isn't enabled yet), click on the Apply button at the bottom, then Close. Then click on "Fetch Updates" at the toolbar at the top
<Bropho> aadept wont open
<Bropho> never mind it opned
<Kiongku> haha
<Werdna> !commontasks
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about commontasks - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Werdna> damn
<llxcamxll> !abuse
<ubotu> The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<morghanphoenix> nickserv identify Trustno1
<Werdna> o_O
* Werdna suggests a password change
<Bropho> where do i find manage respositories
<morghanphoenix> yup
* Jucato whistles...
<morghanphoenix> lol
* Werdna types /ns ghost morghanphoenix Trustno1
* luca_b suggests that too
<Jucato> Bropho: Adept menu at the top
<Werdna> Where's the page on common tasks?
* Jucato shrugs...
<Kiongku> nickserv identify Trustme
<Jucato> Werdna: try doing a search at http://help.ubuntu.com/community or at http://wiki.ubuntu.com
<Werdna> found it, never mind
<morghanphoenix> okay, now how do I change a nickserv password?
<Werdna> morghanphoenix, /ns set password <newpass>
* Jucato whistles...
<frankie_> salve a tutti...
<frankie_> vi pongo un quesito
<Kiongku> what language is that hmm
<fdoving> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<Kiongku> oh o0
<frankie_> sorry
<martinjh99> Is there a way of getting XGL to work on KDE?  I have a Radeon x1300...
<zorglu_> xgl has been reported as working on kde, the point is more about your gfx card
<zorglu_> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing (window) manager) and XGL (Xserver architecture layered on top of OpenGL) howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager XGL+compiz help in #ubuntu-xgl  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<phreakys_> hello
<martinjh99> Cheers mate will have a look at that page - I saw it running on the latest Mandriva One live CD...  I wondered if I could get it going on KDE on Kubuntu...
<luca_b> it works not so well because there isn't a window decorator for XGL for KDE
<phreakys_> i just installed 686 kernel instead of 386, because i read that its supposed to be faster?
<Kiongku> ya...
<phreakys_> but when i boot with the new kernel, it hangs on the acpi thing
<phreakys_> whats up with that?
<CVirus> phreakys_: if you have a Dual core processor or a pentium 4 processor that supports Hyper Threading then you should use 686-smp kernel
<phreakys_> ive got a centrino. is that any good for 686?
<phreakys_> its a laptop :/
<CVirus> I guess so
<phreakys_> im trying to get some performance here, because kubuntu runs so slow
<CVirus> phreakys_: If you really want KDE then you should accept it as it is .. slow
<phreakys_> hm, i like the options kde offer, but yes...its slow
<phreakys_> gnome is no option :/
<CVirus> phreakys_: how about XFce ?
<Kiongku> phreakys_: how much ram?
<phreakys_> 1024 mb
<Kiongku> should be good..
<CVirus> you gotta be kidding
<Kiongku> anyway gtg bye every1
<phreakys_> yea, it was bloody fast under windoze
<Kiongku> i got 1024
<phreakys_> ill check XFce
<Kiongku> and its fast enough for me
<phreakys_> yea
<CVirus> it should be blood fast with KDE too
<CVirus> bloody*
<luca_b> phreakys_: I think it's just an optimization isue
<CVirus> yeah
<CVirus> exactly
<luca_b> I have a P4M and 1 Gb RAM, it works great
<phreakys_> yea, so im trying to optimize
<phreakys_> but not knowing exactly how
<CVirus> I'm running on a 512MB of ram and its working perfectly
<phreakys_> maybe the 686 kernel makes a difference
<phreakys_> i need to boot with it though, without acpi blocking me
<phreakys_> where can i put a -noacpi switch?
<phreakys_> hello
<phreakys_> does anyone know why the 686 kernel tends to hang on acpi?
<CVirus> phreakys_: pass this kernel parameter at boot ... acpi=off
<phreakys_> where do i add that parameter?
<phreakys_> is there a grub file or something?
<zorglu_> phreakys_: /boot/grub/menu.lst is this file :)
<phreakys_> ah thanks
<phreakys_> k, lets try
<frankie_> Mythbusters, nonostante la connessione sia attiva
<utente> ciao
<utente> per me  il primo giorno da utente linux........ che figata.....!!!!
<fdoving> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<bledy> ti piace?
<utente> ok, im sorry
<utente> yes sure
<utente> its wonderfull
<utente> however, nice to meet u Bledy
<_tmdx120> My westell 327w wireless router is inaccessible. Can anyone help?
<bledy> thanks utentye
<bledy> me tu
<bledy> too
<utente> bye bye
<bledy> bye
<bledy> can anybody tell me how can i install skype?
<CVirus> bledy: STFW
<fdoving> !skype
<ubotu> To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto
<fdoving> bledy: ^^
<phreakys_> hm
<phreakys_> no luck
<phreakys_> acpi doesnt work with the new kernel and network support is disabled
<_tmdx120> Ever since I 'upgraded' to Dapper I have had MANY problems, including being unable to recognize my usb ports.
<_tmdx120> can anyone help
<CVirus> hmm ... Binray distros seems to be stupid when it comes to major upgrades
<bledy> YES, cVIRUS, FDOVING
<CVirus> bledy: exuse me ?
<bledy> PLEASE
<CVirus> excuse me ?
<CVirus> bledy: caps lock !
<CVirus> bledy: whats wrong ?
<bledy> I NEED TO INSTALL SKYPE
<bledy> BUT I DONT KNOW
<bledy> ITRIED BUT SAYS ACCES DENIED
<CVirus> bledy: fucken' press the caps lock key while talking to me
<bledy> ok excuse me
<CVirus> bledy: its okay .. follow that page  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype
<m3xican> hi
<bledy> ok
<bledy> than?
<bledy> where should i click?
<llxcamxll> i just got flightgear off of adept but like where has it gone...
<llxcamxll> i don't understand
<llxcamxll> its installed but cannot be found
<jamadagni> anyone knows how to get apt-move to work with universe and multiverse?
<jamadagni>  tried it with my local apt cahce but it left out a lot of packages which were from those two categories
<bledy> tanks for all
<bledy> have a nice day
<bledy> bye
<fbezerra> someone can help me how install java and macromedia flash plugins on kubuntu for amd 64?
<CVirus> fbezerra: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats
<slow-motion> hallo
<jamadagni> @CVirus can you help with my query too?
<CVirus> jamadagni: sorry I cant as you havent stated it yet
<jamadagni> see above
<jamadagni> about apt-move
<CVirus> jamadagni: no idea really
<ROBOd> hello guys
<fbezerra> thanks CVirus
<CVirus> fbezerra: no problem
<ROBOd> i had amarok 1.4.3 and from the kubuntu amarok-latest repositories
<ROBOd> today it has been updated
<ROBOd> it lost some french translation strings
<ROBOd> same version: amarok 1.4.3
<ROBOd> why?
<ROBOd> not only a few french translation strings were lost. actually, quite many
<ROBOd> and it's disappointing
<WeeD> Hi everyone
<WeeD> Im new to kubuntu and I am having trouble installing deb packages
<WeeD> Specifically WINE
<WeeD> Anyone available to help me?
<fdoving> !wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<WeeD> Yeah, so...
<WeeD> When I run the cmd in konsole: dpkg --force-arch=i686 -i wine_0.9.21~winehq0~ubuntu~6.06-1_i386.deb
<WeeD> It has an error message, even wht I put the full path
<zorglu_> !info libtunepimp
<ubotu> Package libtunepimp does not exist in any distro I know
<WeeD> It says: Unknown force/refuse option 'arch=i686'
<fdoving> zorglu_: libtunepimp3
<WeeD> So am I supposed to force i386 instead? It stil says the same error
<zorglu_> fdoving: the one shipped by ubuntu doesnt have mp3 support which cause trouble in 'fillin tag' on mp3 with amarok
<zorglu_> fdoving: working about with another repository http://packages.czessi.net/dapper_section.php?show=libs&i18n=en
<WeeD> Thanks for the link zorglu
<zorglu_> WeeD: hue ? you sure ? :) i wasnt answering to your question
<WeeD> Oh
<WeeD> Umm, well The system funning Kubuntu has to internet connection
<fdoving> zorglu_: ah, understand.
<WeeD> So I was wondering hwo to install deb package i DLed
<WeeD> Hello?
<WeeD> Echo! Echo! Echo!
<m3xican> WeeD: use Adept
<WeeD> Okay
<WeeD> So am I gonna 'Manage Repositories' and add the deb package?
<WeeD> Simple as that?
<WeeD> Or is that going to self-destruct?
<zorglu_> ok i didnt follow, can you reexplain your problem ?
<WeeD> Sorry
<WeeD> Well
<nagyv> I just tried to watch some cnn reports, but it asks for Windows Media Player 9+. How could I watch cnn videos with Kaffeine?
<WeeD> The system running kubuntu has no internet so apt wont work
<WeeD> WINE is an issue
<WeeD> I need to know how to install the deb package I installed and transferred over to the system
<WeeD> Well, I havent installed it yet, just need to know how deb packages are handled
<m3xican> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingSoftware#head-c0628aa246e0b55ea2009705d1b5a84ede8736b5
<zorglu_> you are not in a easy case
<zorglu_> 1. no internet
<zorglu_> 2. trying to get wmv9
<zorglu_> in short, "dpkg -i yourpackagenamegoeshere.deb"
<abaldwin> hello
<WeeD> Okay
<abaldwin> is the US International keyboard layout not available to Kubuntu?
<zorglu_> WeeD: but i guess it wont be enought :( unfortuntly i have no time to help you
<WeeD> Thank you anyways
<zorglu_> abaldwin: yes. somewhere in "menu -> system setting"
<WeeD> :)
<abaldwin> I can''t find it in the keyboard layouts offered therein
<abaldwin> US English, yes, but US International, no.
<zorglu_> ah ok
<abaldwin> I need to have access to accent marks so that i can also type in French, Spanish and Portuguese
<zorglu_> then i dunno
<Steven_M> does anyone know why the screen resolution is different if I start fluxbox using startx -- :1 than when I start it through kdm?
* zorglu_ dunno much this morning :)
<llxcamxll> what do i need to make kaffeine play dvd's with menu's??
<WeeD> zorglu: It is now saying that the package architecture (i386) doesnt match (amd64)
<zorglu_> WeeD: and you are running in 64bit ?
<WeeD> Yes
<WeeD> Do I add this? dpkg --force-arch=i686 -i wine_0.9.21~winehq0~ubuntu~6.06-1_i386.deb
<zorglu_> WeeD: you are *really* in a complex case :)
<WeeD> Lo, Ill come back then
<zorglu_> WeeD: you cant force that
<zorglu_> WeeD: well it may install but it wont run
<abaldwin>  I''m just trying out Kubu on the liveCD, but seriously considering a migration fro FC, but I can''t work without US International keyboard layout (I''m a translator)
<zorglu_> ok im off to work
<WeeD> If you are busy, please recommend somre+
<zorglu_> have fun people :)
<WeeD> If you are busy, please recommend some other time to chat
<zorglu_> come back during a evening time, always more people to help that in a weekend morning
<WeeD> Thx!
<WeeD> zorglu, if you were a linux dist. I would install you ALL night!
<Steven_M> how do I know what kdm is setting my screen resolution to?
<llxcamxll> secret
<rod> hi, this may not be the place to ask this, or even the right question to ask, but does anyone know anything about saving streaming audio from an embedded flash player?  pointers to sources of info would be much appriciated, thanks.
<utente> bla
<utente> bla
<utente> bla
<utente> bla
<utente> bla
<utente> ciao mega
<marghe> au
<Merlin840> grr.. my mac mini is being a pain in the ass
<utente> sono tornato
<Merlin840> trying to re-install OSX on it. But it refuses to boot from CD.
<marghe> ahahhahaah
<utente> mamma mia
<utente> il telefono nn la chat
<marghe> ahahahhah
<marghe> beh dai  stata una scena divertente
<marghe> mega
<utente> se se
<marghe> ma cambiati nome
<marghe>  brutto chiamarsi utente
<utente> dove??
<Jucato> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<alex_yo> my kbfx doesn't work! have i to activate it? is there a wiki for using kbfx
<marghe> ma come faccio a andare su ubuntu it
<marghe> oh utente help me
<utente> la linguetta in basso a sinistra... freenode
<utente> clicca e poi scrivi ubuntu.it
<utente> ou
<marghe> eh nn mi da
<utente> un second please
<wanki> q
<abaldwin> I think I got it
<nath> bonjour
<marcelloDoItBeTt> marghe
* Linux_Galore chokes on his dinner after viewing these screen shots -> http://www.linux-xp.com/gallery/
<marcelloDoItBeTt> margheeeeeeeeeeeeee
<Linux_Galore> what sad bastard would do that to Linux
<SAngeli> Hi, I need help in accieving the followings: 1) replace in Xorg "nv" with "nvidia" and therefore install nvidia drivers 2) Implement transparencies. First, could it be that I already have nvidia drivers but just need to replace nv with nvidia? If so, how to do so? manually or GUI?
<Dalkus> Hi, I'm having trouble getting an internet connection on a fresh install of kubuntu. When I run the liveCD, I have a connection, but once I have installed it to my harddrive I get "network is unreachable" when It try to ping anything. Any hints please?
<SAngeli> As for transparency I have to add the line "Option Composite Enable" in xorg.conf. Do I do so manually?
<Merlin840> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=263477
<main2> Dalkus: still around?
<Dalkus> yep
<main2> Dalkus: kan you start a konsole?
<Dalkus> sure, it's open
<main2> ifconfig
<main2> eth0 is probably the one you should have inet on, i guess
<main2> Dalkus: does eth0 have a ip? (ip4)
<Dalkus> yep? It's all correct
<main2> are you sure?
<Dalkus> definate
<main2> can you try to ping your router/modem?
<main2> that will be something like 192.168.1.1 or 192.168.0.1
<brush01uk> Greetings Everyone, Have a good weekend :-)
<main2> thank you brush01uk :-))
<Dalkus> umm, that's bizzare. Earlier I got a "network unreachable", now I can ping both the router and google
<main2> Dalkus: it might took a sec to get a ip via dhcp
<Dalkus> okay, well thanks main2
<main2> keep an eye on it.., you might want to use a static :-))
<main2> ur welcome
<Dalkus> will do, thanks
<Merlin840> this mac is making me angry... :'(
<brush01uk> back soon, on the phone :-)
<main2> SAngeli: solved it?
<SAngeli> I did so. I changed to nvidia but it is quite slow to move mouse around
<SAngeli> Should I restart my pc?
<main2> no
<main2> do you know konsole?
<SAngeli> yes
<main2> open it up
<SAngeli> it is opened
<main2> dmesg
<main2> you see some errors in the last lines?
<SAngeli> anything in particular to see | grep ... ?
<main2> nahhh.. just take a look at the last lines
<main2> SAngeli: ok the following,
<main2> type: sudo pico /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<main2> after about a line or 20, you see some 'Load 'modulename'' lines
<main2> have you added glx?
<Electrolyte> Anyone able to help? I can't play any DVD, it just says "The resource cannot be read" then comes up with "No plugin to handle dvd:/"
<Electrolyte> Using Kaffeine, and have the xine-extracodecs installed.
<XTorchedX> in kopete, image transfers and webcam aren't working for MSN
<SAngeli> main2, yes it is already there
<main2> Load "glx" right?
<SAngeli> yes
<drnoone> anyone has a Compro Videomate Gold Remote Control working under Ubuntu Dapper?
<SAngeli> it is very slow to move around
<main2> ok, SAngeli we do a test..
<main2> cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log |grep (NVIDIA)
<main2> sorry
<SAngeli> I have just disabled trasparencies from kde and now it is fine and fast.
<main2> without the (Brackets)
<SAngeli> but let's see what is wrong.
<main2> .. cat the lines.. or run glxinfo
<main2> glxgears, tell me if hware acceleration is running
<SAngeli> main2, here is the output with one error:
<SAngeli> one se
<SAngeli> sec
<Electrolyte> No matter, got it working.
<main2> Electrolyte: how did you fix it? :)
<Electrolyte> did: sudo /usr/share/doc/libdvdread3/examples/install-css.sh
<SAngeli> main2, here it is http://rafb.net/paste/results/90F83f19.html
<SAngeli> main2, is it possible that I am using the wrong driver
<SAngeli> ?
<main2> lets see
<main2> SAngeli: 'bash: syntax error near unexpected token `NVIDIA'' is not an error
<Merlin840> if anyone is knowledgeable about Macs.... please speak up :-P
<SAngeli> I see
<main2> its because (NVIDIA) should be NVIDIA
<main2> i gave the wrong command...... grep doesnt handl () like that...
<main2> it looks ok
<main2> SAngeli: start 'glxinfo'
<main2> in konsole, paste it in a bin for me
<SAngeli> main2, but I was aware of that and did grep without ()
<SAngeli> main2, http://rafb.net/paste/results/5o6FJx38.html
<main2> pastebin both your xorg.conf as well..
<main2> direct rendering: No
<main2> glx is not loaded
<SAngeli> main2, http://rafb.net/paste/results/CX2W5l77.html
<SAngeli> i did something yesterday following a ubuntu guide for implementing nvidia driver but did something that was not succesfull. let me try to see if I can find the doc
<main2> SAngeli:  you added load "GLcore" ?
<SAngeli> no, I just executed a command line from konsole
<main2> SAngeli: i found the problem
<SAngeli> anyway
<SAngeli> great
<main2> but you have to follow the things im gonna say, k - else it wont work
<main2> sudo pico /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<SAngeli> ready
<main2> in the following section:
<main2> Section "Device"
<main2>   identifier "NVIDIA Corporation NV43 [GeForce 6600 GT] "
<main2> you see 'Driver "nv"'
<SAngeli> yea
<SAngeli> I should also replace it with nvidia,right?
<NameNomad> when I try to access my extra hard drive, it tells me that it could not mount the device and the error reads as such "mount: can't find /dev/hdb5 in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab"
<main2> this should become 'driver "nvidia"'
<SAngeli> done
<NameNomad> I tried looking for the answer on the forums
<NameNomad> but came up with nothing
<main2> SAngeli: then press 'Ctrl+o
<SAngeli> done
<NameNomad> do I have to text edit /etc/fstab and /etc/mtab?
<main2> to save it, and then ctrl+z
<SAngeli> done
<main2> SAngeli: press "ctrl+alt+backspace" now (save stuff before doing this)
<SAngeli> ok
<main2> NameNomad: what did you try to mount it?
<SAngeli> main2, I am back
<NameNomad> well, open it
<NameNomad> but it treats it the same way
<NameNomad> mounting and opening are the same error
<main2> NameNomad: try to mount it on the console...
<main2> mounting and opening are two different things
<main2> SAngeli: is it fast / ok now?
<SAngeli> main2, here is my glx info: http://rafb.net/paste/results/9CaiFK32.html  I still have my direct rendering: No
<SAngeli> let me check
<main2> SAngeli: glxinfo |grep direct
<main2> is it yes?
<SAngeli> it is No
<main2> crap.., did you install the nvidia driver using:
<main2> sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx?
<NameNomad> main2: I get the same error
<SAngeli> no I did not
<main2> open adept
<NameNomad> it says it's not in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<main2> NameNomad: tell me what command ur using to mount it
<SAngeli> done
<NameNomad> sudo mount /dev/hdb5
<main2> in the textbox type: nvidia
<SAngeli> done
<SAngeli> it is not installed
<main2> NameNomad: mkdir /media/mydrive
<SAngeli> main2, what to install?
<main2> NameNomad: mount /dev/hdb5 /media/mydrive
<main2> SAngeli: in console > sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx
<SAngeli> main2, do I have to close adept?
<main2> yes
<main2> then ctrl+alt+backspace when its installed
<main2> (rb, need water)
* SAngeli installing it
<NameNomad> main2: ok, that has mounted it.  Thank you very much; my poor nubly-ness impedes me :)
<SAngeli> main2, here is the error: http://rafb.net/paste/results/GypbIt84.html
<SAngeli> main2, still slow
<dhq_> i just installed windows xp now how do i get my bootloader back
<dhq_> i use kubuntu
<tibbar> me too
<NameNomad> ofcourse, now it tells me that I can't enter the folder /media/mydrive.  My guess, from looking at the permissions, is that the permissions are restricted to all but the "owner," or root
<tibbar> :P
<Mortice> !windows
<ubotu> For help with Microsoft windows, please visit ##windows or your nearest mental health institute. Also see http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 - !equivalents - http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm
<Mortice> erm, no, that's not what i want
<SAngeli> main2, are you there?
<Mortice> dhq_: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Dapper#How_to_restore_GRUB_menu_after_Windows_installation
<tibbar> how to i add multiverse without backporst to my respo?
<main2> SAngeli: yes i am
<tibbar> is this how it should look? 'deb http://za.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ dapper main restricted universe multiverse'
<SAngeli> main2, cool have you seen the error?
<main2> NameNomad: its one of those things you have to know...
<main2> you never forget
<main2> SAngeli: looking at it
<NameNomad> main2: yeah, it really is
<NameNomad> main2: how do I access the folder using sudo?
<NameNomad> main2: shell command 'sudo /media/mydrive'?
<main2> SAngeli: doesnt look well
<SAngeli> I know. what should I do?
<main2> NameNomad: depends on what on the drive you wanne access
<NameNomad> the permissions
<main2> SAngeli: did you change your default 'display server' ?
<SAngeli> from what to what?
<main2> from 0:0 to 1:0 ?
<main2> or 2
<SAngeli> in xorg?
<main2> yeah
<SAngeli> let me check
<SAngeli> what should it be?
<main2> SAngeli: can you do me a favor and give me the url of the guide you tried, then i might know what went wrong..
<SAngeli> I will try to find it again.
<main2> k
<SAngeli> one sec please ...
<NameNomad> main2: how can I change the permissions on my extra HDD?
<NameNomad> I'm trying to access it through Konsole, but failing
<main2> 1sec
<SAngeli> main2, I see the problem: anytime I change "nv" into "nvidia", save it and restart when I get back to login after that xorg.conf returns to nv
<main2> NameNomad: what type of partition is it? (normal ext3?)
<main2> SAngeli: because you dont save it
<main2> have you used 'ctrl+o' ?
<SAngeli> yes i do. It is not the first time I use nano or pico
<SAngeli> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 7453 2006-09-23 14:55 /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<main2> ok, SAngeli
<main2> sudo mc
<SAngeli> sudo mc
<SAngeli> command not found
<main2> then press f4 to edit the xorg.conf....
<main2> sudo apt-get install mc
<main2> sorry.. but this tool is a men's best friend (beside a dog..)
<SAngeli> wait. what is sudo mc? I get sudo: mc: command not found
<main2> you need to install it first..
<main2> sudo apt-get install mc
<SAngeli> ok done it
<main2> sudo mc
<SAngeli> wow
<main2> WATCHOUT
<SAngeli> one sec let me find the file
<redo86> hi at all
<main2> this will start the mc tool in root mode, this can be extremely dangerous (you can crupple your sstem)
<redo86> can i do a question?:P
<main2> SAngeli: take care
<main2> redo86: go..
<redo86> thx^^ how can i listen mp3 with amarok?
<Mortice> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<SAngeli> main2,  how to get to /etc/Xorg/xorg.conf?
<main2> SAngeli: you can use the cursor keys (arrow keys)
<main2> and the tab, to move from left to right side...
<octan> How do i drop a spesific ip adresse ?
<main2> you can easily copy folders /files this way from one to other location
<octan> $IPT -A INPUT -i eth0 -p tcp  -d $myip -s $ip-to-drop -j DROP ???
<main2> SAngeli:  the '..' in the top of the list, makes you go a folder up
<SAngeli> main2, I got Error while saving.
<SAngeli> main2, I believe it is a permission issue. could it be?
<SAngeli> wait-.
<octan> anyone?
<Jucato> grr. this is really really annoying...
<NameNomad> main2: How can I change the permissions for my extra HDD from the console?
<main2> NameNomad: it was ext3?
<NameNomad> NTFS
<main2> AUW
<SAngeli> main2, done I saved it
<SAngeli> main2, should I try to restart X again now?
<main2> NameNomad: NTFS has lots of cons.. better dont use it to write stuff to it
<main2> san: yes
<rod> hi, i installed kubuntu on my laptop a few weeks ago and the install correctly picked up my wireless card.  but a few days ago i did a complete reinstall and have just noticed that i am now without my wireless crad, i just have loopback and eth1 which is my wired lan card.  how can i go about getting my wireless card detected without reinstalling?
<main2> NameNomad: you can break the whole partition if you dont watch out
<NameNomad> main2: I really just want to retrieve some files from it
<main2> NameNomad: i repeat : dont use it to write to it..
<main2> NameNomad: that shouldnt be a problem, can you access the /media/mydrive now?
<SAngeli> main2, direct rendering: Yes :-)
<NameNomad> main2: nah, I'm not allowed into it
<main2> SAngeli: pwnage =)
<main2> NameNomad: sudo mc
<main2> try to look around that way, watch out .... im not going to repeat it again..
<SAngeli> main2, very cool. It now rocks ! (thks to you)
<main2> SAngeli: have you seen XGL?
<SAngeli> no, can I implement it too?
<NameNomad> main2: it said that mc couldn't be found
<main2> SAngeli: you know it?
<SAngeli> I mean: Yes I have seen it
<NameNomad> so I tried apt-getting it
<main2> NameNomad: sudo apt-get install mc
<SAngeli> how to implement it? Is it easy and possible?
<main2> NameNomad: you need to have multiverse in your sources.list..
<NameNomad> which returned 'E: Couldn't find pacakage mc"
<main2> !repository
<ubotu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<main2> SAngeli: its a bitch to get it installed, if you dont know a lot about the console / i mean
<main2> if editing files can still be a problem, nofi at all -> but then you shouldnt give it a try..
<SAngeli> main2,  next time, then
<SAngeli> main2, now let me enjoy transparency
<SAngeli> main2, thanks for now.
<main2> SAngeli: yeah, the best thing you could do is -> wait for a month or 3
<SAngeli> why 3 months?
<main2> SAngeli: XGL compiz stuff improves everyday (not a little)
<SAngeli> right
<SAngeli> thks main2. I appreciate it
<SAngeli> main2, is kubuntu your only distro?
<main2> ive already seen a auto install script around somewhere, but those are not always reliable
<main2> SAngeli: ive seen them all... from IBM AIX to RHEL
<SAngeli> main2, what about gentoo?
<main2> and everything between or aside :X
<SAngeli> main2, and what about imac too Mac OS X?
<main2> SAngeli: i prefer Kubuntu! =)
<Hobbsee> !vmware
<ubotu> VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository. Instructions to install VMWare Server can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingVMWare
<SAngeli> main2, but have you tried gentoo? I ask this because I just quit gentoo after almost 2 years
<main2> SAngeli: i cant afford such luxeurous stuff... and i dont have to be highly exclusive
<main2> SAngeli: yes ive tried gentoo, was not impressed.
<SAngeli> main2, are you referring to imac?
<main2> yes
<SAngeli> and what about gentoo?
<main2> SAngeli: i prefer (K)Ubuntu, might be a personal thing
<SAngeli> main2, last question. Now, to implement kde-look is it hard?
<SAngeli> main2, and what about superkaramba. is it present in kubuntu?
<main2> SAngeli: dont use superkaramba..
<main2> i cant remember kde-look, but things like superkaramba.. they work today
<main2> to die tomorrow..
<SAngeli> yea
<SAngeli> thks for now, main2
<SAngeli> main2, anything to advice for email client?
<NameNomad> main2: ok, I installed mc, and am now in mc
<NameNomad> what next? you mentioned this is horribly dangerous, so I don't think I want to go poking around by myself
<main2> SAngeli: im using thunderbird
<main2> but i heard that evolution is the bom.... never seen it tough..
<main2> NameNomad: yes starting it with sudo mc
<SAngeli> is thurderbird better than kmail?
<main2> gives you root access to everything you can access with it
<Tm_T> imo kmail is better
<|lostbyte|> Hi guys.
* gnomefreak likes thunderbird better than either but kmail runs a very close second
<NameNomad> oh, so now all I have to do is find the drive and change the permissions?
<main2> NameNomad: you see two panes huh
<NameNomad> yep
<main2> NameNomad: do not change any permissions at all
<main2> its not needed
<SAngeli> got to go now.
<NameNomad> ok
<SAngeli> thanks you guys
<main2> SAngeli: yw, see you around k :-))
<SAngeli> sure
<main2> NameNomad: you see two panes, with a command line under it
<NameNomad> yep
<main2> NameNomad: type: cd /media/mydrive
<main2> this will get MC (midnightcommander) along to the folder...
<main2> you can also navigate with the arrowkeys
<NameNomad> ahh, totally beautiful
<NameNomad> I've missed my old HDD so much
<NameNomad> so many good memories
<NameNomad> of games and stuff
<main2> NameNomad:  hahaha, ok you can see the stuff i guess?
<main2> make a folder on your linux drive to copy the stuff to (with TAB you can move from the left pane to the right)
<main2> midnight commander is the bom
<NameNomad> this is really dope
<NameNomad> I gotta admit
<main2> NameNomad: dope and dangereous (root.....)
<NameNomad> for sure
<NameNomad> so much power
<NameNomad> gotta be wise about it
<ninHer> hi all
<NameNomad> ugh, how do I copy things over?
<NameNomad> I hate to ask so many questions
<NameNomad> but I know pretty much nothing
<Lynoure> NameNomad: This place is all for the questions
<NameNomad> Lynoure: Yeah, I always feel like I'm bothersome though.  That what I get for being born in Minnesota :D
<main2> NameNomad: F5 to copy
<main2> F6 to move if im not wrong, its all written in the lowest rule on the screen......
<NameNomad> ok, so those are F-keys, not simply number keys
<arcasa> I need Steam./
<fraco> boil water
<NameNomad> duuude
<NameNomad> this is wicked
<NameNomad> I've been missing this music for way too long
<NameNomad> (even though some of it's country [not my favorite, but the messages are cool] )
<NameNomad> I love linux
<Jucato> anyone here familiar with multi-booting Linux distros?
<gnomefreak> Jucato: ive done it
<Jucato> gnomefreak: any advice on the /boot partition?
<NameNomad> ok, time for a pancake
<NameNomad> bbl
<gnomefreak> Jucato: what do you mean?
<gnomefreak> Jucato: fedora/RH was the only ones i ran into issues boot with a debain distro suse sets up nice :)
<Jucato> gnomefreak: once I had a GRUB error because the /boot directory of Distro X was beyond the 8GB limit, I think
<gnomefreak> Jucato: that i have never seen
<Jucato> :(
<gnomefreak> sorry
<Jucato> ah ok... I'll probably wait for imbrandon to return :)
<Jucato> thanks anyway :)
<bobesponja> hey all
<Jucato> gnomefreak: do you think 8GB for each distro is enough? 10GB for the main one?
<Jucato> (main one being Kubuntu...)
<bobesponja> is there a way to see the brand of my /dev/hdc1 drive?
<arcasa> I would love Linux if I could get Steam to run.
<Jucato> msg ubotu steam
<Jucato> err...
<arcasa> I think it's cuz I use amd64
<main2> NameNomad|away: let me know when you are back..
<main2> wanne say a few things..
<Jucato> !steam
<ubotu> Steam can be found at: http://www.steampowered.com/
<scion> bobesponja: in control panel > disks and filesystems it gives the make and model number
<main2> arcasa: fuck steam
<gnomefreak> Jucato: should be but i wouldnt make a new swap with that little space
<Riddell> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<arcasa> I love HalfLife!
<arcasa> I love FPS!
<main2> arcasa: fuck non-native binary providers
<Riddell> main2: ahem
<Jucato> main2: please watch your language
<main2> when its about MS-friends, no i wont :D
<Jucato> gnomefreak: heh I have 80GB :)
<Jucato> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<gnomefreak> :)
<arcasa> I'm not an M$-friend!
<arcasa> I'm a HL fan!
<gnomefreak> arcasa: that is no need to use bad langauge
<Jucato> gnomefreak: that 10GB for Kubuntu was for / hehe (30GB+ for /home)
<scion> arcasa: i got steam working... will get you the link to the tutorial i used
<gnomefreak> Jucato: ah
<arcasa> Do you use amd64 though? (scion)
<Jucato> gnomefreak: sorry for all the question... planning to redo my partitions :P
<scion> arcasa: nope, sound like you are fughting a losing battle mate!
<gnomefreak> Jucato: im here to answer them :)
<scion> *fighting
* gnomefreak would like to know where everyone is getting 2.6.17-9 from
<main2> arcasa: i didnt say you are one, but valve has been working closely MS
<Jucato> gnomefreak: isn't that the kernel for edgy?
<main2> (it might even be a sister company, dunno)
<arcasa> Goddamnit this sucks.
<gnomefreak> Jucato: it is going to be we have the headers and all but no kernel for -9 yet as far as i can see in my repos
<Jucato> hm... strange
<Jucato> hold on
* mode/#kubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
* Jucato launches vmware
* mode/#kubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by gnomefreak
<scion> main2: valve are totally unrelated to MS
<main2> i dont like it that some companies do not acknowledge linux is a serious company
<main2> scion: no they are not..
<main2> linux is a serious OS... sorry not company
<scion> main2: so you are saying valve are owned by MS??
<scion> hahahahaha
<scion> your a funny man
<main2> scion: i've never said that
<main2> but i red that they have close connections
<main2> and that might be a reason why we dont see any linux binaries comming from them
<Jucato> ooh tsdgeos...
<main2> they should look at ID as a good example of how it should be
<tsdgeos> Jucato: do we know eachother?
<Jucato> gnomefreak: yeah 2.6.17-9-generic on Edgy
<Jucato> tsdgeos: no. I just see your blog on planet kde :)
<gnomefreak> am i the only one that didnt get the upgrade?
<tsdgeos> Jucato: ah :-)
<tsdgeos> cheers
<gnomefreak> !info kernel edgy
<ubotu> Package kernel does not exist in edgy
<Jucato> gnomefreak: apparently... :(
<main2> scion: quake 4 and doom 3 run faster her under kubuntu then under windows
<gnomefreak> Jucato: im installing it (i wonder why i didnt get it as update
<Jucato> heh :P
<scion> main2: true, have quake 3 and UT working fine here, CS was more of a pain with the crashing and stuff but this is off topic
<Jucato> now, if only I could figure out why my internet connection suddenly fscked up... :(
<gnomefreak> im installing linux-image-generic as well maybe thats why no update
<gnomefreak> brb sdmoke
<main2> scion: for me, there is not a single reason i could bring up why i should use windows isntead of kubuntu/linux
<scion> main2: we all hate windows equally here
<main2> scion: conserning my opinion, you dont have to hate it......... but if companies release stuff / games for windows only
<main2> then im not gonna buy it
<main2> hardware / games doesnt matter, i boycot 'windows only' companies
<scion> ohhh dear jesus bit torrent is milking my connection, never seen speeds like this before - penn and teller bullshit @ 320kb/s
<llxcamxll> whats the command to nuke something if you can't move it to trash??
<SAngeli> can someone please refer me a webpage on how to install all available plugins for mozilla-firefox?
<scion> llxcamxll: what happens if you shift+del
<h3sp4wn> SAngeli: Why would you want all available plugins - some provide similar functionality
<SAngeli> I have no plugins so far. I need to install some plugins so I can browse the Internet
<main2> SAngeli: you dont want ALL of them
<main2> SAngeli: in fact, im using no extensions at all - not missing anything :P
<SAngeli> ok, not all of them but at least flash, micromedia, windows media, adobe
<scion> SAngeli: all you should need are Flash and Java plugins
<llxcamxll> access denied
<main2> ahhhh SAngeli check out easyubuntu
<Jucato> SAngeli: flashplugin-nonfree for Flash and sun-java5-plugin for Java
<main2> SAngeli: http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/
<SAngeli> Flash, java, adobe, windows media, quick time, real audio at least those
<Jucato> !easyubuntu
<scion> llxcamxll: ok in a terminal change the permissions
<ubotu> EasyUbuntu is a script that automates installation of some items. Use at your own risk. See http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/ ; for help and or discussions about EasyUbuntu please join #easyubuntu.
<llxcamxll> isn't like rm -something/something
<llxcamxll> theres like an easy nuking command
<scion> llxcamxll: sudo chmod 0777 filenamehere
<Jucato> llxcamxll: if you delete a file from the command line, it's deleted forever
<llxcamxll> done
<llxcamxll> thank you
<SAngeli> main2, cool
<SAngeli> let me read
<scion> llxcamxll: the chmod work for you?
<NameNomad> wow, lotsa people left the channel
<Jucato> probably a netsplit...
<NameNomad> no idea what that is
<scion> NameNomad: thank you for breaking the silence lol
<NameNomad> but it sounds cool
<NameNomad> haha, I was wondering why no one was talking
<NameNomad> looked up the text a little, seemed there was a little verbal brawl
<main2> NameNomad: its because you are around
<main2> all ran away
<Jucato> heh
<NameNomad> rofl, yah, I can have that affect on people
<main2> =)
<NameNomad> must be the giant horns and red skin
<NameNomad> XD
<scion> gotta go, laters
<NameNomad> adios amigo
<main2> haha, cya scion =)
<NameNomad> hey, for what it's worth, you don't have to buy HL or HL2
<NameNomad> there's torrent for a reaon
<NameNomad> I didn't see anyone mention stealing HL/HL2
<NameNomad> so...just thought it should be mentioned
<NameNomad> <<
<NameNomad> >>
<Jucato> ssshhh
<Jucato> :P
<main2> NameNomad: there is a way to play on steam without a license yes
<Dink> yea so mpaa,riaa can put trackers on them to catch people :s
<main2> NameNomad: but i boycot steam (even while i have the dvd.. i dont play it anymore)
<NameNomad> play the offline mode
<main2> i boycot *******/ companies who do not release elf binaries
<NameNomad> hack the files so it doesn't initiate steam
<NameNomad> yeah
<NameNomad> I just steal things
<NameNomad> much easier
<NameNomad> ^_^
<Dink> the way to go is private ftp ;)
<NameNomad> word
<NameNomad> but!
<Dink> on 100mm/gb lines ;)
<Dink> mb*
<NameNomad> on to my stupid folders
<NameNomad> with their ridiculous privilage settings
<NameNomad> because even after I copied over my music file, it is still locked to all but root
<warpzone> holy crap, anybody who browses using firefox should INSTALL SWIFTFOX
<warpzone> there is even a .deb to install swiftfox now
<warpzone> not only is it faster but it totally fixed my flash sound, go figure
<Dink> or go with opera
<NameNomad> so how's this for suck factor, even moving over single files of my music is locked
<warpzone> Dink: yknow, I probably would if I didnt love my extensions so much
* Jucato will play with Opera soon...
<Jucato> NameNomad: from where did you move them?
<Dink> probably 985938589x more extensions to opera then firefox/swiftfox
<NameNomad> jucato: home folder on main drive
<NameNomad> from my slave drive
<NameNomad> but the privi's on the slave drive were set to root
<warpzone> Dink: doesnt opera have ads at the top or bottom of the browser window? the last opera I used did, totally annoyed me
<NameNomad> so when I move the folder they stay as root only
<Dink> hmm i dont recall having those
<Jucato> hm... I thought they'd change to the user's ownership...
<NameNomad> yeah, that would be really really cool
<NameNomad> but so far, no luck for me
<Jucato> NameNomad: you can just launch Konqueror with admin privileges and change the ownership (if you don't want to do it with the command line)
<NameNomad> jucato: ok, that sounds like a dandy idea
<NameNomad> (for real, I like it)
<NameNomad> command line is 'kdesu konqueror'?
<Jucato> yes
<Jucato> or ALt+F2, or in Konsole
<tony_> hello everyone..
<tony_> I Have single video file ( .avi ) and i want to burn that to cd so it can play back on DVD . what tools to use ??
<Dink> k3b
<Dink> burn as data
<tony_> dose DVD player , plays back avi ???
<SAngeli> main2, just to understand: when i have to download easyubuntu and install it where should i do all this? I did it in /tmp but should it be done in a specific foler or in my home folder?
<Dink> and pray your dvd player plays avi ;)
<mpathy> tony_: Most actuak ones yes
<mpathy> -k +l
<main2> SAngeli: i just ran the script, sudo script.sh....
<tony_> is there any linux program that can convert avi to some dvd format ?
<main2> no idea wether you should execute it from a certain path, i dont think so
<mpathy> tony_: This avis are mostly DivX
<SAngeli> but when you had to wget where did you save it?
<main2> just start it with sudo
<acesuares> hi
<acesuares> !usb
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about usb - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<acesuares> !usb boot
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about usb boot - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<SAngeli> I checked my firefox and do not have flash though I went through the entire process.
<Dink> no idea my dvd player plays it all i stick 6 avi on a dvdrw and play on my dvd player
<acesuares> Hi, anyone know how to install Kubuntu from USB stick ?
<tony_> on the property , it says the codec is XVID
<soulrider> hi everyone
<acesuares> hisoulrider
<acesuares> hi soulrider
<Dink> tony_ burn it with k3b as data and see if it will play on your dvd player
<Kr4t05> acesuares: Theoretically, you should be able to just copy the files from the CD to the USB stick (Assuming you have enough space on the USB stick.
<Kr4t05> )
<tony_> OK DInk . thanks for the info :)
<SAngeli> main2, is it possible I screwed up?
<Dink> i do it all the time... use a dvdrw incase
<acesuares> Kr4t05: without any special boot sector magig ?
<acesuares> Kr4t05: without any special boot sector magic
<dhq> i just installed win xp now my grub is gone is there a way to add kubuntu in my mbr
<SAngeli> join #easyubuntu
<tony_> i will try it now and i will test it righaway .. will let you know how it went :) .. thanks for the info
<soulrider> tony_:
<soulrider> there are some guides
<soulrider> !grub <tony_
<ubotu> grub: GRand Unified Bootloader. In component main, is optional. Version 0.97-1ubuntu9 (dapper), package size 353 kB, installed size 748 kB
<soulrider> !tony > grub
<tony_> grub
<tony_> im trying to make a movie CD :)
<warpzone> hey, is there a good set of instructions somewhere for making a .deb from the source code of stuff? I want to install some thing but I'd like to be able to uninstall them too :-P
<dhq> what is the root pass for the kubuntulive cd
<warpzone> dhq: I'm not certain there is one. Usually you just do everything with 'sudo'
<dhq> k
<h3sp4wn> dhq: just run sudo -i
<Jucato> there is no password for the Live CD
<ru6hi0> boas
<ru6hi0> pessoal
<ru6hi0> kuando copiamos um dvd a imagem fica guardada onde?
<Jucato> !pt
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br  ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigada.
<|GaiJin|> I get The configuration file now needs a secret passphrase (blowfish_secret). when trying to access phpmyadmin on my box... how can I fix this??
<preacher> Anyone able to help me out.  Wireless card woes.  the system works fine on the default install, but will not recognise the card in the PCMCIA slot after kubuntu updates
<cango> mp3 help
<cango> the song opened & immediately closed
<Jucato> cango: you need to install "libxine-extracodecs" to play mp3's
<Jucato> cango: to get it, you need to enable "multiverse"
<Jucato> !multiverse
<ubotu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<Jucato> cango: see that guide ^^^^
<cango> where can i find
<scarfreewill> uhm,  i got a big mess up... i set my res to more that my screen can handel how to i change it back via terminal? (i have tried to delete all the sceen res that my screen can't handel in /etc/X11/xorg.conf but it still doesn't work)
<scarfreewill> where does lunix save the res to (the file) when you change you res?
<abattoir> scarfreewill: its saved in /etc/X11/xorg.conf....
<grothesk> scarfreewill: in xorg.conf
<scarfreewill> uhm,  i got a big mess up... i set my res to more that my screen can handel how to i change it back via terminal? (i have tried to delete all the sceen res that my screen can't handel in /etc/X11/xorg.conf but it still doesn't work)
<abattoir> scarfreewill: try 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg'
<scarfreewill> (thats my origenal post)
<abattoir> scarfreewill: choose your driver, and then your resolution...
<scarfreewill> abattoir: how?
<abattoir> scarfreewill: then restart X after saving unsaved data(Ctrl+Alt+Backspace), if you have it started
<scarfreewill> abattoir: nwm
<abattoir> scarfreewill: in a terminal, enter that command
<scarfreewill> abattoir: brb just restarted
<abattoir> scarfreewill: are you completely new to linux?
<scarfreewill> abattoir: no.. just getting it on my brothers pc..
<scarfreewill> abattoir: i think its his screen and his got ati and i use nv
<abattoir> scarfreewill: oh ok, i just thought i'd recommend the Kubuntu desktop guide ;)
<scarfreewill> abattoir: :) i think its his screen: (the thing is a bit weard...)
<abattoir> To All: The Ubuntu Marketing team is doing a survery, if you have the time, please consider taking it at http://surveys.geekosophical.net/ , Thank you :)
<Hawkwind> Spammer!!  Oh wait, sorry :P
<abattoir> lol
<Jucato> heh
* abattoir wonders if Hawkwind would kick him ;)
<Jucato> kick him kick him!
<abattoir> haha
* Hawkwind Kicks abattoir :P
<abattoir> aah, that's nice :)
* abattoir thought he would become Hawkwind's first victim
<abattoir> "victim"
<Hawkwind> Hah
<cango_> can i play mp3s with w32codecs.deb
<Jucato> *cough*offtopic*cough*
<Jucato> cango_: no, not that. "libxine-extracodecs"
<Jucato> !libxine-extracodecs
<ubotu> libxine-extracodecs: the xine video/media player library, binary files. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1.1.1+ubuntu1-2 (dapper), package size 1148 kB, installed size 2976 kB
<abattoir> Jucato: bleh... :P
<cango_> anybody know turkish
<Hawkwind> People who live in Turkey probably do :)
<cango_> omer
<abattoir> !tr
<ubotu> Turk ubuntu kullanicilari, turkce yardim yada geyik icin #ubuntu-tr hizmetinizde.
<abattoir> cango_: ^^^^
<ubuntu_> having trouble with getting my grub back
<the_y_man> omfg... www.mldesigners.com just got DEFACED!
<ubuntu_> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<the_y_man> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Kennie`> is there a easy way to enable second cpu core (centino duo) instead of compiling new kernel?
<Dr_Willis> Hmm.
<Dr_Willis> shouldent that be enabled by default? or perhaps ya need that SMP kernel.
<Kennie`> hmm.. doesnt it pick SMP by default? will try apt-get it
<kolin> hey all
<Dr_Willis> I thought the default kernel had smp in it all ready
<omer> hello all
<Dr_Willis> try 'uname -a' and see what kernel ya got
<Kennie`> seems not then..
<omer> can somebody help me
<Kennie`> eh newest -27
<omer> ?
<kolin> so i am realy new to linux.  and i have no idea what i am doing
<kolin> haha
<kolin> <----n00b
<kolin> :)
<Kennie`> just state ur question i would say :x
<omer> i m new to linux and i installed kubuntu
<omer> now have opened adapt but it starts downloading instead of installing from cd
<Dr_Willis> if there are newer packages online. it will dowload/install them.
<omer> i have checked the repository but there is no cdrom repository
<omer> can i add the cdrom repository
<Dr_Willis> the first line of the apt sources.list normally is the cdrom line.
<omer> ?
<omer> but there isnt any?
<Dr_Willis> you can add the local cd. but still any updates will get downloaded, and it will check the online repos for the latest
<Dr_Willis> I normally delete the cd repo line. :P
<omer> how to add the cdrom?
<Dr_Willis> !apt-get
<ubotu> apt is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto  -  Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<Dr_Willis> theres an apt-cdrom command
<Dr_Willis> that i think can ad it.
<kolin> trying to mount an NTFS drive here now
<kolin> having some difficulties
<omer> ok let me try
<Dr_Willis> The DeFacto NTFS Guide (and good info for vfat as well) --->  http://wiki.linux-ntfs.org/doku.php?id=ntfs-en#can_i_mount_an_ntfs_volume
<kolin> i will give it a shot
<kolin> thanks
<kolin> i have 2 drives though and windows is on one and kubuntu on the other
<kolin> so will that faq still apply to me?
<Dr_Willis> of course. mounting drives is about mounting drives. :P
<Dr_Willis> it dosent matter if you got 10000000000 drives.
<Dr_Willis> you mount them all with the mount system.
<kolin> alright....thanks
<kolin> i will give it a shot:)
<Dr_Willis> Do you mean you have 2 hard drives>?  or a single drive that has 2 partitions?
<kolin> i have lots of questons:)
<kolin> 2 hard drives
<Dr_Willis> I think i got 8 hard drives in this box. :P
<kolin> hahaha....well then
<kolin> must be a big tower
<Dr_Willis> example fstab entry -->   /dev/hdb1 /media/WinBoot ntfs defaults,nls=utf8,umask=007,gid=46 0 1
<kolin> see....that really does nothing for me
<kolin> haha
<Dr_Willis> that url explains all the hows and whys of the umask= option , which is normally the one you need to use/mess with
<kolin> ahhh....ok
<Dr_Willis> when in doubt RTFM and learn the basics
<ubuntu_> Dr_Willis: how do i get my grub back
<kolin> i do have another little question
<ubuntu_> Dr_Willis: i am on the live cd now
<Dr_Willis> ubuntu_,  how did ya lose it?
<cathy_> howdy pps
<cathy_> oops...brb
<zorglu_> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<zorglu_> the first link is my guess :)
<kolin> if i minimize sometrhing to the sys tray, can i associate it with a shortcut key or something to bring it back up quickly?
<ubuntu_> Dr_Willis: while installing windows i have tried rcovering it
<SAngeli> has anyone installed an HP LaserJet 1320n?
<ubuntu_> thru the above mentioned site
<Dr_Willis> in short.. boot the live cd, mount the linux / drive, chroot to where you mounted it to, run update-grub (i think)
<dennister> better?
<dennister> yeah :-)
<dennister> howdy all
<ubuntu__> what
<ubuntu_> Dr_Willis: can you mention it slowly dint get you
<omer> my problem is unsolved
<ubuntu_> Dr_Willis:  all this i have to do when i am on the live cd rite
<omer> I couldnt understand how to add the cdrom repository
<Dr_Willis> Yes. You boot the live cd. get to a shell and use the commands.
<Dr_Willis> omer,  try sudo  apt-cdrom add
<Dr_Willis> I dont have a cdrom to even test. :P
<ubuntu_> Dr_Willis: i am running in the live cd so i can do it in konsole
<omer> on konsole?
<omer> ok
<Dr_Willis> omer,  yes..  where you type commands at. :P
<Dr_Willis> ubuntu_,  yes. shouldent matter.
<dennister> anyone need some newbie-level help who isn't already being helped by someone else?
<Dr_Willis> omer,  but you may need to be root to do this stuff..
<zorglu_> dennister: :)
<dennister> Zorglu: hi is there a reason for the smile?
<omer> ok
<omer> i have done this
<omer> its has done something
<larson9999> so many webcasts. so little time
<zorglu_> dennister: i liked your 'i wanna help, somebody needs to be helped'
<ubuntu_> Dr_Willis: how do check on which partition kubuntu is installed  cauz i had 2 installations both on separate partitions one works one doesnt
<dennister> yeah, i thought I'd offer first for a change
<ubuntu_> Dr_Willis: ie i installed kubuntu 2 times
<omer> thanks
<omer> I think its done
<dennister> not that i'm anywhere near mid-level myself, but...
<dennister> zorglu: how 'bout u?
<zorglu_> dennister: im fine thanks :)
<ubuntu_> Dr_Willis: what do you mean /targer
<ubuntu_> Dr_Willis: what do you mean /target
<cango_> omer
<cango_> do you know turkish
<omer> no
<omer> I know urdu
<zorglu_> cango_: you look for a channel in turkish ?
<MenZa> !tu
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tu - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
* MenZa ponders
<omer> I m from pakistan
<zorglu_> arabe is the language ?
<MenZa> !ar
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ar - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<MenZa> Gah, I give up.
<zorglu_> hehe :)
<zorglu_> irc in arabe seems strange to me :)
<zorglu_> but it is likely supported
<dennister> ok pps; stop hogging every color i try to use!
<dennister> lol...every time i change it i find someone else is using it already
<kolin> DrWillis: you still there?
<kolin> or anyone rather?
<abattoir> kolin: what do you need?
<kolin> well i was trying to mount a windows drive
<dennister> hmmmmm
<kolin> and drwillis gave me a link
<kolin> so i am following it thru
<fdoving> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions  -  See also !fuse
<kolin> i types in that /proc/systems/ thing and it gave me a list but NTFS isn't there
<fdoving> that link?
<ep> Can somebody help me copy sym-links without dereferencing?  "sudo cp -Rdv mplayer* /opt/firefox/plugins/"  no workie,  the links are bad in the target directory. What am I screwing up?
<dennister> well, since i offered to help other newbies first, would anyone have some time to help me with a strange mounting/sharing issue?
<tibbar> abattoir: i am now on my brother's pc..
<tibbar> abattoir: the command that you told me to use didn't help because....
<bobesponja> hey all
<omer> thanks for help people
<omer> bye
<abattoir> dennister: ask your question, someone might know :)
<abattoir> tibbar: because...?
<bobesponja> I'm installing kubuntu on a new unformated hard drive
<dennister> abattoir: hey there, hi
<abattoir> dennister: hi :)
<bobesponja> I want to create two partitions, one for /home and one for /
<tibbar> abattoir: when my brother installed kubuntu it just got stuck on the loading screen (even for the live cd) then he went into save mode and installed it there
<abattoir> tibbar: ok, was installation completed successfully?
<dennister> k, i've got my lamp setup and working pretty well...but i was setting up my windows partitions and somehow got this thing called <mount point> in my home directory
<bobesponja> to create the /home I need to enter "/home" in the Label textbox in qtparted right?
<tibbar> abattoir: and when i use the command u told me to use it got stuck on the loading screen again
<tibbar> abattoir: yes..
<dennister> contents will change ie sometimes its my vfat partition and sometimes ti's the winmedia partition
<The_Stephan> hello have here one people the toucam pro 2 ?
<The_Stephan> under linux
<bobesponja> anyone please? :)
<abattoir> tibbar: you should enter that command once your system is ready to use, in a terminal...
<dennister> problem is, only root has permission to access winmedia, which has all my media files on it
<abattoir> tibbar: do you mean after you chose your driver and res. ?
<tibbar> abattoir: but how i did it is i went into safe mode form the live cd and copied its xorg.conf and repaced it with the old one on my pc
<dennister> I can't seem to change the permissions for winmedia in samba, or any other method
<dennister> and  want all my other partitions mounted permanently
<tibbar> abattoir: (what happend when you told me to do that command i did and it did reset my xorg.conf but the default xorg.conf makes his pc 'hang')
<abattoir> tibbar: that might not work always...(and you replaced the one on your pc w/ the one from the cd right?_
<abattoir> tibbar: did you install the binary ati drivers?
<tibbar> abattoir: yes but i had to boot in safe mode on the live cd
<kolin> i can't just open an mp3 file in this amaroK program can i?
<tibbar> abattoir: not just :P
<tibbar> abattoir: *yet
<abattoir> kolin: if you have the right codecs, you can :)
<abattoir> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<abattoir> kolin: ^^^
<fraco> The_Stepahn, I don't have one, but used a similar cam a year ago
<kolin> hahaha
<kolin> that's intense
<kolin> thanks!
<tibbar> abattoir: anyways thx for ur help..
<dennister> so how do I get rid of this <mount point> thingy in my user's home folder?
<abattoir> dennister: the name is really '<mount point>' ? :S
<tibbar> !bots
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bots - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<tibbar> lol i need bot commands
<abattoir> !ubotu
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage
<dennister> abattoir: yes, wierd, eh?
<abattoir> dennister: i not really experienced w/ networking, but it does sound very strange...
<abattoir> or is this a local drive/partition?
<dennister> abattoir: yes, on a second drive
<abattoir> bobesponja: the mountpoint should be /home
<dennister> i've never seen this on any of my other installations
<bobesponja> abattoir: thanx, and which one should I put at the beginnin of unallocated space?
<abattoir> dennister: does your fstab look normal?
<flavioribeiro> anyone can tell me a good game to ubuntu?
<flavioribeiro> i wanna play something hehe
<fdoving> dennister: can you provide a screenshot of this mountpoint thing? might explain better.
<dennister> yes, it does, and i even did a small edit to try to correct the fstab
<abattoir> bobesponja: i dont think that matters much.. as long as grub(and fstab) are pointed to it correctly
<fdoving> dennister: can you post your fstab to http://rafb.net/paste ?
<dennister> fdoving: a screenshot, in pastebin i presume? k, haven't done that yet
<abattoir> !games
<ubotu> Information about games on Ubuntu can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<bobesponja> abattoir: and about the "primary " and "extended" partition, what's the difference and which one should I pick for /home and / ?
<fdoving> dennister: pastebin is ok.
<abattoir> bobesponja: one sec, brb
<bobesponja> abattoir: thanx
<dennister> k, hold on...i'll try to use pastebin
<kolin> if the packages they list that i need aren't in adept, what do i do?
<bobesponja> abattoir: I mean ok, i'll wait :)
<kolin> if the packages they list that i need aren't in adept, what do i do?
<fdoving> kolin: check packages.ubuntu.com
<kolin> thanks
<abattoir> bobesponja: sorry about that...
<bobesponja> no problem
<abattoir> bobesponja: well, technically you cant have more than 4 'primary' partitions... so extended partitions evolved as something which overcame that...
<kolin> when i d/l a .deb file
<kolin> where does it need to be for me to install it?
<abattoir> bobesponja: and i dont think it really matters....
<Wulong> When I start my computer after updating anything with Adept evreything stored in my session have been unset, annoying. Just sayin'.
<fdoving> dennister: status?
<abattoir> kolin: it can be anywhere, rt. click on the file->Install Package
<abattoir> kolin: or rt.click->Actions->Install Package
<kolin> thank you very much
<dennister> k, think i got my fstab uploaded to pastebin, and i got screenshot of error prob in konq, but can't seem to get that screenshot into pastebin
<abattoir> kolin: wait... you might run into dependency problems...
<abattoir> kolin: what are you trying to install?
<abattoir> kolin: libxine-extracodecs?
<kolin> there is no install package option anyway
<kolin> yeah
<kolin> how'd you know? haha
<abattoir> kolin: you'd need to enable multiverse for adept to 'see' it...
<abattoir> !multiverse
<ubotu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<abattoir> kolin: ^^^
<abattoir> kolin: enable universe too while you are at it ;)
<kolin> haha....ok....cool
<dennister> fdoving: how do i paste the screenshot into pastebin?, and has the fstab-in-pastebin worked? can u see that?
<fdoving> dennister: which pastebin did you use?
<abattoir> kolin: just for future reference(even though you may not need it)...(and you say the 'Install package' menu item is not available), 'sudo dpkg -i file.deb' installs a file...
<abattoir> kolin: you dont need to save it in any particular location... if you need to specify the path, 'sudo dpkg -i /path/to/file.deb'
<kolin> ok...sweet
<kolin> thanks
<kolin> as you ca tell i am pretty new
<abattoir> kolin: :)
<osiris> anyone know of a player that works with quicktime streams
<|lostbyte|> fdoving, http://imagebin.org/
<dennister> k, my recent fstab pastebin does show up in list with others...not sure what u mean? fdoving?
<abattoir> kolin: well, the desktop guide might help you as well
<abattoir> osiris: if you have the codecs installed, i think it works well in kaffeine
<Dr_Willis> it pays big time to read guides. :) to get a good foundation of knowledge
<fdoving> dennister: did you use rafb.net/paste or something else?
<abattoir> Dr_Willis: indeed :)
<dennister> i think i used rafb.net/pastebin...used the link i was given here
<fdoving> |lostbyte|: thanks for the tip. http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ has a image feature too.
<fdoving> dennister: you can use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ for images.
<Alexaaatch> hi im a newbie to kubuntu, can anyone help me with a little problem on Cedega?
<fdoving> dennister: found your fstab.
<dennister> great :-)
* Dr_Willis wonders why beginners always got to start with complex tasks. :)
<Dr_Willis> Alexaaatch,  whats the issue?
<|lostbyte|> k
<fdoving> dennister: your 3 last lines are wrong.
<|lostbyte|> :)
<|lostbyte|> AFK..
<fdoving> dennister: <mount\040point> isn't a valid mountpoint.
<Alexaaatch> Dr_Willis, im trying to find out how to use a image file to play the game instead of using the CD because it takes forever to load
<fdoving> dennister: mountpoint should be the directory where you want to mount the disk. for example. if you want the contents from /dev/sda1 to be available in /media/windows you should set the mountpoint to /media/windows
<bobesponja> abattoir: and what Label do I put for my swap in qtparted?
<fdoving> dennister: <mount\040point> should therefore be replaced with something else.
<bobesponja> abattoir: nothing or just swap?
<abattoir> bobesponja: the label really doesnt matter, you could do as you wish :)
<fdoving> dennister: and, you want to have separate mount-points for each disk. if you don't only the content of last mounted disk will be shown.
<abattoir> bobesponja: you might however see the name of the label instead of 25G Media, or / in media:/ though :)
<abattoir> (nor for swap, but)
<dennister> fdoving; i've got the screenshot of my error message now uploaded in pastebin
<fdoving> dennister: so, for example: /dev/sda6 /media/sda6 ntfs uid=0,gid=0,noauto,rw,users 0 0
<bobesponja> abattoir: so it's better to not put nothing?
<abattoir> bobesponja: its neither better nor worse, i personally think it doesn
<Dr_Willis> Alexaaatch,  get the cd image,  in .iso format, mount it someplace.. then check the cedega configs and make the cdrom show up as the mounted dir. Not sure if cedega has that feature directly. or how well the .iso will work
<abattoir> *doesnt matter, especially for swap
<dennister> no; i don't want this <mount point? at all...I do want all my partitions to always be accessible to me and all users, on this local server pc and from my son's pc on my local network
<Dr_Willis> Alexaaatch,  if the game is copy protected i doubt if it will work. get a NO-CD crack
<fdoving> dennister: i understand. but you need mount points.
<fdoving> dennister: mount point is the directory where you want the contents of the disk to be accessible.
<dennister> i know i need mount points...i configured them in settings
<ryan_> here in the past cuple days my kunbuntu is running extreamly slow. i ended my current session and started a new one and that did nothing.....any ideas
<fdoving> dennister: like in windows you have a:, b: and c: etc. in linux you have mount points, and bind the contents of partitions/disks to directories instead.
<super_noobs> is there any ruby programmer here?
<dennister> in all of my other installations they were automatically mounted at boot, and always available...this server installation I had to do it after installation
<fdoving> dennister: i'll make some changes to your fstab and explain more in detail when i'm done. hang on.
<ubuntu> Dr_Willis: you there
<fdoving> dennister: your konqueror error is because your fstab is setup wrong.
<dennister> ubuntu destop lets you mount them permanently during the installation setup, just before the drive is partitioned, but with the server you can't set it up that way
<Kr4t05> Bah, this is ignorant...
<fdoving> dennister: so the problem is basically your fstab-setup.
<Kr4t05> Why doesn't my mic work?
<dennister> fdoving...thanks!
<Martijn81> !vorbisgain > Martijn81
<dennister> yes, i figured it was my fstab-setup...why I did a small edit already
<dennister> that edit was done to make the winmedia exactly like the vfat, just as you saw in my pasted fstab
<fdoving> dennister: ok, you can start with making the mountpoint directories. Like this: 'sudo mkdir /media/sda1;sudo mkdir /media/sda5;sudo mkdir /media/sda6'
<kolin> i tried to install that extra codecs thing and i got dependency errors
<ubuntu> where is grub installed
<dennister> fdoving...now, with the shell command lines ur giving me here?
<fdoving> dennister: yes.
<fdoving> dennister: then you should edit your fstab to look like this: http://rafb.net/paste/results/znwnKw18.html
<ryan_>  is there any way to clean up my kubuntu to make it run faster....the past few days its been running extreamly slow
<fdoving> dennister: the first 3 lines is just a comment about making the mount-point directories.
<sync00> quick question.  I am trying to run the ./configure command to install a program, and it tells me that there are no c compilers in $PATH... so how do I get them in there... i know I have them installed... I just need them in my $PATH
<kolin> hrmmm...adept won't open for me anymore
<kolin> weird
<fdoving> dennister: you can leave them out of the real fstab, i've only made changes to the last 3 lines.
<fdoving> sync00: you need the 'build-essential' package to compile your own programs.
<dennister> k, followed the link to your pastebin...doing the command lines in root shell now
<iallende89> hello
<sync00> fdoving: how do i get the 'build-essential' package?
<bobesponja> abattoir: it looks like qtparted doesn't take my /home Label into account, it says unknown, does this mean it will install everything into / ?
<kolin> can someone help me.  my adept isn't opening anymore and i don't know why
<fdoving> sync00: kmenu -> system -> adept manager - search and install
<iallende89> does any body knows how to put a picture in kopete that anybody can see it on msn??
<fdoving> kolin: do you get a error message?
<kolin> nope
<kolin> just comes up in the taskbar and then disappear
<fdoving> kolin: try to open a konsole, and run 'sudo adept_manager'
<kolin> i was trying to install that extracodecs thing
<kolin> k
<abattoir> bobesponja: afaik, that's just the label... only in the next step would you see the options for mount points
<kilrae> options > accounts > msn account > user info > export a display picture
<sync00> fdoving: thank you, and will that automatically put the needed files in my $PATH as well?
<fdoving> sync00: yes.
<abattoir> bobesponja: so create your home partition, and remember the device, eg. hda3, then in the next step, mount hda3 as /home...
<sync00> fdoving: alrighty, thanks a bunch :)
<iallende89> thanks KILRAE.. i'll try
<bobesponja> abattoir: ok thanx
<fdoving> sync00: you're welcome :)
<fdoving> dennister: status?
<abattoir> bobesponja: i dont exactly remember the exact process... tell me if i was wrong...
<Haz> hey, what was the command to rebuild the locate database?
<fdoving> Haz: updatedb
<Haz> thanks
<Audimage> i need help installing the nvidia drivers in ubuntu
<fdoving> !nvidia > audimage
<MenZa> !nvidia > Audimage
<MenZa> fdoving: too fast for me.
<fdoving> :] 
<MenZa> :P
<stephan> have here a the webcam philips toucam pro 2
<kolin> fdoving: wasn't found
<Audimage> ?
<Audimage> if i type sudo apt-get install nvidia
<Audimage> it says couldn't find package
<fdoving> kolin: strange, in adept go to the menu: Adept -> manage repositories
<dennister> fdoving...made the new directories, saved your fstab onto my desktop; now i just need to edit the one this session is currently using
<fdoving> Audimage: read the messages the bot sendt you.
<iallende89> i dont have optiens>accounts>msn account>user info>export a display picture
<Audimage> thanks
<kolin> i can't open adept
<fdoving> dennister: ok, tell me when you're done editing.
<kolin> <kolin> just comes up in the taskbar and then disappear
<fdoving> kolin: ah, that was your problem.. sorry.
<kolin> haha....don't worry about it man
<fdoving> kolin: from konsole 'sudo adept' then.
<kolin> it opened but gave me a whole bunch of code and stuff
<kolin> in the konsole that is
<fdoving> that's normal.
<kolin> alright...cool
<fdoving> kolin: now, you have checked that adept works. close adept and try 'kdesu adept' from konsole.
<fdoving> kolin: that will use 'kdesu' instead of sudo, which basically is the graphical sudo-thing.
<kolin> ok then
<dennister> fdoving...k finished editing...I think i'm gonna have to reboot now for this to take effect, and because i got a knotify error message
<bobesponja> abattoir: ok I'm going to proceed to the installation now, but before that it asks me to install grub on hd0 even if my instalation is on sda1 sata disk. Is that ok?
<fdoving> dennister: reboot is not neccessary.
<kolin> it worked
<kolin> that's fdoving
<fdoving> dennister: open konsole (kmenu -> system -> konsole)
<fdoving> kolin: great, now try the menu-entry.
<abattoir> bobesponja: i think it tries to refer to the MBR... what are the options available?
<dennister> i'm already in root shell
<kolin> now i should be able to install the extracodecs thing form adept right/
<fdoving> dennister: now try 'sudo mount /media/sda1
<fdoving> '
<bobesponja> abattoir: I have hda, hdb, hdc and sda
<fdoving> kolin: you should.
<abattoir> bobesponja: btw, did you get that page where it asks you where to mount etc.(for /home ) ?
<kolin> well...i will let you know if i have any other problems
<kolin> i appreciate the help
<bobesponja> abattoir: yes that was ok thanx
<fdoving> kolin: you can, however, try to install it from konsole, with aptitude or apt-get if you suspect that it killed adept.
<fdoving> dennister: ok, try 'mount /media/sda1' then.
<abattoir> bobesponja: ok, so you dont have a hda at all?
<fdoving> dennister: hang on, did you say you want them to be automounted at boot time?
<abattoir> bobesponja: i mean, physically....
<kolin> i will get into doing that stuff later
<kolin> hahaha
<dennister> tried the 'mount /media/sda6' it's saying sda5 and sda6 are already mounted, according to fstab
<kolin> i am still getting used to al lthis
<dennister> yes fdoving...want them always mounted
<bobesponja> abattoir: yes I do physically but I'm not installing on it
<fdoving> dennister: dennister ok, 'umount -l /dev/sda6;umount -l /dev/sda5;umount -l /dev/sda1'
<fdoving> dennister: then try again.
<abattoir> bobesponja: ok, where do you want grub to reside.... on the MBR(if Grub is the only boot loader) or on the partition?
<bobesponja> abattoir: mbr
<fdoving> dennister: if you want them automounted you'll have to edit your fstab again, i was sloppy and missed that part before editing. anyway, just remove the 'noauto' part from the 3 lines, in fstab.
<abattoir> bobesponja: ok, could you please tell me about your harddisk(s) setup?
<abattoir> bobesponja: how many you have, which is master, which is the one you boot off, etc..
<bobesponja> I have three hard disk ATA (hda,hdb,hdc) and hda is the master. I also have a SATA which is sda, I want to install on this one
<abattoir> bobesponja: ok, for the MBR, i think hd0 is the right entry
<bobesponja> abattoir: ok thanx again
<abattoir> bobesponja: you're welcome :)
<kolin> you still there fdoving?
<fdoving> kolin: sure.
<kolin> i downloaded the w32codecs thing
<dennister> fdoving...ok...will re-edit fstab...no worries, as I really appreciate your help...I will also make sure that all users will have access, as i tried to mount sda6 now and was told i didn't have enough eprmissions again...
<kolin> and i am trying to install it
<kolin> and i get this error in the console
<kolin> "dpkg: status database area is locked by another process"
<bobesponja> abattoir: by the way do you know if sata is really faster than ata?
<dennister> that <mount point> is still there in my home directory tho...so I'll try to get it out now
<abattoir> bobesponja: well, i've never used SATA, so not from experience
<abattoir> bobesponja: but yes, people do tend to rave about it :P
<bobesponja> abattoir: ok cool :)
<abattoir> i guess the difference wont be that great though, not sure :)
<bobesponja> abattoir: I bought it on the internet by mistake I thought it was a ATA, luckily my mother board support SATA too :)
<abattoir> heh :)
<Dr_Willis> kolin,  close out any other apt programs/frontends.  like adept, synaptic, and so forth.
<fdoving> kolin: you probably have a adept running.
<fdoving> kolin: do as dr_willis says,close them all.
<kolin> i don't see any running
<fdoving> !adept crash fix
<ubotu> If adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this command in konsole: 'sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock'
<fdoving> kolin: try that ^
<Dr_Willis> or reboot. :P
<kolin> you guys are too good!
<kolin> haha
<kolin> if i want to build my music collection from the ntfs filesystem on my other hard drive
<kolin> where would that be in the tree?
<kolin> nevermind
<iain> Messing around and stuffed my desktop, not sure what i have done.  I can no longer open folders from my desktop.  For example if I try to open the trash can i get the error malformed url. Or if I click on my home folder VLC opens and tries to open all the files in my home directory.   Any suggestion before I do a fresh install?
<fdoving> iain: my guess is that you have removed konqueror  as the default application for directories.
<misieq> is there any awk option or some other utility that would escape strings?
<fdoving> iain: before you re-install you can try to move your ~/.kde out of the way, starting from a fresh kubuntu settings. for example running this command in konsole: 'mv ~/.kde ~/.kde.bak
<thunderbird_> allo
<misieq> i have "echo '()" and shell complins about character escaping :(
<steffen> tach
<fdoving> misieq: what are you trying to do?
<misieq> i'm trying to find what string has md5 that would be made of numbers only
<fdoving> misieq: how does the input look like? and how do you want the output?
<stateofflux> how do I configure my scanner
<misieq> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<fdoving> !scanner
<ubotu> Scanning software: XSane, the gimp, Kooka. For instructions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ScanningHowTo and to see supported hardware: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsScanners
<fdoving> stateofflux: ^^
<stateofflux> fdoving, because I know pclinuxos has the drivers for my scanner
<misieq> fdoving: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/24543 and that's just tiny bit of the whole thing
<fdoving> misieq: and the problem is when?
<dennister> fdoving? did some cleanup (more fstab edits, the directories within sda5 and sda6 are now shared with samba) but I still can't seem to delete that <mount point> it seems to be of inode file system type, is totally locked, and editing it as root is not an available option for me...was able to rename it tho
<Sharkey> can somebody help me with my kubuntu installation?
<Dr_Willis> Sharkey,  elaborate on the propblem and lets find out.
<Sharkey> in won't go further than "uncompressing linux... ok,boting the kernel" :S
<dennister> maple!: howdy neighbour!
<fdoving> dennister: ok, in the shell you can try  'sudo rm -rfi -- name'
<fdoving> misieq: i guess you'll get problems when you come to the U=' and U=" part.
<Telroth_Plushie|> Sharkey, nothing after that?
<Sharkey> nope
<Telroth_Plushie|> boot the recovery console
<Telroth_Plushie|> see if it gives same message
<Sharkey> i get a prompt so i can type
<Telroth_Plushie|> ok, so it boots the recovery console?
<ep> Where can I test the streaming media plugin I just installed for firefox?
<ubuntu> how to view all partitions of disk
<Telroth_Plushie|> ep: youtube.com
<ubuntu> plz help
<ubuntu> !partition
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted  -  Formatting partitions: see the manual page for mkfs ("man mkfs")  -  Mounting partitions in Gnome: System -> Administration -> Disks
<ubuntu> !fdisk
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fdisk - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<iain> fdoving, i have just tried that without sucess.  I am not able to browse when i use Konqueror.  I can browse from th command line or from the default browser of the application I am using
<ep> youtube is flash, no?
<mrbrdo> yes
<fdoving> iain: do you have any idea of what setting you might have changed lately?
<Telroth_Plushie|> iain, try sudo apt-get install konqueror --reinstall
<Telroth_Plushie|> err
<ep> i think youtube was working already, before I installed the mplayer firefox plugin.  Is there some other site to test media plugins to verify they work?
<Telroth_Plushie|> you said it did it from the desktop as well?
<Sharkey> how do i boot the recovery console?
<mrbrdo> is it possible to play an avi directly from .rar multipart archive?
<dennister> fdoving: in root shell I typed "m -rfi --/home/cathy/<mount for delete>' and got my usual error message:  -su: syntax error near unexpected token `newline'
<fdoving> mrbrdo: yes, with mplayer you can
<Telroth_Plushie|> Sharkey, reboot your computer, it should list linux-<version>
<Telroth_Plushie|> and then below it should be linux-<version> (Recovery)
<Telroth_Plushie|> pick the recovery option
<ubuntu> Hawkwind: dennister Telroth_Plushie|how do i view my partitions in konsole
<mrbrdo> fdoving: so just open file.rar with mplayer?
<Sharkey> well i'm installing kubuntu on my windows system
<Telroth_Plushie|> ubuntu,
<Telroth_Plushie|> sudo parted
<fdoving> dennister: rename it to 'something' remove the < and >s
<Telroth_Plushie|> then type print
<Telroth_Plushie|> to specify a particular disk
<fdoving> mrbrdo: unrar -p thing.rar|mplayer -
<Telroth_Plushie|> sudo parted /dev/hd<whatever>>>
<mrbrdo> fdoving: ah ok, thanks
<Telroth_Plushie|> i.e. sudo parted /dev/hda
<fdoving> mrbrdo: make that 'unrar p thing.rar' without the -
<Super_Cat_Frog> hi - i have installed and started avahi-deamon, but the zeroconf ioslave is telling me that mdnsd is not running - any ideas?
<dennister> sucess!!!woohoo! had a different error message, but figured it out :-)
<fdoving> dennister: great. :)
<dennister> fdoving: Thank you! you really rock, or as my son says, "that's gnarly!" <in admiring tones>
<fdoving> dennister: you're welcome :)
<DrNickRiviera> i have problem with special character, like umlauts, they are always replaced by a little character with a question mark when i use kate or the console
<Sharkey>  i don't get a recovery option, i'm installing it for the first time on my windows system
<Telroth_Plushie|> OH
<fdoving> DrNickRiviera: try to select another font.
<Telroth_Plushie|> hrm Sharkey
<Telroth_Plushie|> when it gives you the boot prompt
<Telroth_Plushie|> type "failsafe"
<Sharkey> ok i'll try
<dennister> k; I'm gonna logoff for a while, and work on configuring my printer and cups; done that successfully before, so I should be ok for a bit...bback later folks
<DrNickRiviera> fdoving: changing the font just turns the icons into squares
<Telroth_Plushie|> DrNickRiviera, what font are you using?
<yann95200> hi all
<fdoving> DrNickRiviera: did you try more than two fonts?
<yann95200> i want to disable the external disk icon on my desktop but i didn't find how to do it. Any idea ?
<iain> fdoving, did some updates and tried to install google earth i think.
<fdoving> iain: ok, then i don't know what i can do to help you.
<DrNickRiviera> fdoving: yeah, have tried about 10 now
<DrNickRiviera> either the little question mark, a square, or just a blank character where the special character should be
<nagyv> hello! I would like to capture a short video using my quickcam. Which program should I use?
<DrNickRiviera> if i open a file like this and save it it's "broken" afterwards too
<fdoving> yann95200: rightclick on the desktop -> Configure desktop / desktop settings -> behavior -> device icons. (tab)
<yann95200> fdoving: thx i just find it :)
<DrNickRiviera> php scripts that worked fine beforehand for example give me interpretation errors
<Telroth_Plushie|> DrNickRiviera, what font are you using? I accidentally killed X and couldn't see if you replied
<fdoving> DrNickRiviera: install the package 'localeconf' that will ask you some questions about your locale and charset settings.
<Sharkey> Telroth_Plushie| typing failsafe didn't do anything
<fdoving> DrNickRiviera: i suggest installing that package from konsole, with 'aptitude install localeconf'
<mrbrdo> fdoving: it doesn't work
<mrbrdo> fdoving: Cannot seek backward in linear streams! Seek failed
<mrbrdo> fdoving: then EOF
<mrbrdo> used command "unrar p orenji-stargate.atlantis.310.rar | mplayer -"
<Telroth_Plushie|> Sharkey, i've got to go, you'll need to find someone else to help you
<Sharkey> oh ok
<nagyv> is there anyone who tried to answer me? (how to capture a video using quickcam?) sorry, but my wifi is not enough reliable, and I get disconnected.
<fdoving> mrbrdo: did you try 'mplayer orenji-stargate.atlantis.310.rar' ?
<iain> Telroth-Plushil, Great getting there Konqueror works now but still the same problem when i use the system menu shortcuts.
<mrbrdo> fdoving: that works, but i don't get any sound, and after a while: "FATAL: Cannot initialize video driver."
<fdoving> mrbrdo: works here, i tested with 7-zip. '7zr e -so konq.7z |mplayer -'
<mrbrdo> i'll try to play the unrared file first then
<Sharkey> i've got a problem installing kubuntu on my system. I boot from DVD but when i select install from the install menu, i get the kubuntu statup screen but that freezes and i get: uncompressing linux... ok, booting the kernel. But after that it stops
<mrbrdo> works unrared but a little laggy
<mrbrdo> i'm running from samba
<nagyv> Sharkey: are you sitting in front of a laptop?
<mrbrdo> is there a way to make it buffer a little
<fdoving> mrbrdo: if the rar archive contains other files than the avi it might become a problem,you probably have to specify the file you want to extract then.
<DrNickRiviera> fdoving: will give localeconf a try, thanks for the tip
<Sharkey> no a desktop
<nagyv> Sharkey: LCD monitor?
<mrbrdo> fdoving: it doesn't.. how to make mplayer buffer an .avi file tho?
<Sharkey> no crt
<nagyv> Sharkey: then have no clue :(, but you can try to thing I was thinking
<fdoving> mrbrdo: for say 5% cache -> 'mplayer -cache-min 5'
<nagyv> Sharkey: at the install prompt add something like framebuffer or similar. You can find out what I mean if you click on F2-F5.
<Sharkey> ok i'll try
<fdoving> mrbrdo: you can also use 'mplayer -cache 2048' for 2M of cache.. if you prefer that to a percentage.
<haffy> Is there a standard root password ow what? I can figure it out
<fdoving> !root > haffy
<haffy> huh?
<haffy> Why am I root? Thats werde
<fdoving> haffy: read the message you got from ubotu.
<fdoving> !root > fdoving
<haffy> ok
<haffy> cya
<nagyv> how can I reconfigure a package? (I have installed mythtv, but gave the wrong mysql password)
<fdoving> nagyv: sudo dpkg-reconfigure -plow packagename
<nagyv> fdoving: thx
<grothesk_> Is kernel 2.6.15-27-686 built without v4l support?
<raven79> hi all
<raven79> someone could help me to install kubuntu?
<nagyv> grothesk_: I think v4l is included, but I am not sure about
<raven79> i has some problem with rp-pppoe
<Tm_T> v4l is ofcourse included
<nagyv> raven79: what's your problem?
<haffy> I think I fucked this up. I did change my user to group "users", and removed me from adm, admin. And now I can not use su -. I want a root account and my user to be a user. How do I do that? Pls help me with this
<raven79> i think that that package was not automatically installed into kubuntu sistem
<grothesk_> nagyv, it's because we tried the whole day to get a cetain webcom to work.
<raven79> (now i'm not on that root partition)
<simo> hello every on,I have the problem with webcam is included in mothercard computur
<raven79> probably the package has another name...
<simo> asus
<raven79> because it is not installed into system (i tried both with adsl-start/setup and with rppoe-start)
<nagyv> raven79: I had also some basic pppoe problems, but after looking into adept for necessary packages, everything worked without problem
<nagyv> haffy: do you have a root account?
<raven79> the system does not has those "binary"
<raven79> nagyv: adept^
<raven79> ?*
<haffy> nagyv: I did as ubotu told me
<nagyv> simo: forget about. the chipset is not supported. :(
<raven79> nagyv: sorry but i'm really a beginner with kubuntu...
<simo> okey thanks
<nagyv> raven79: now problem. We will figure it out! (If my wifi want's it too :) )
<raven79> nagyv: ;)
<haffy> Need help, realy good help to.. This is imbarasing
<nagyv> haffy: ubotu said to you how to give a password to the root user. So you have a password. Am I correct?
<haffy> emberasing.. somthing like that anyway
<haffy> yes, but I did change the "haffy" account to users. And took away "adm, admin" from it to. Beacuse root is root for me. And haffy is a user that can "su -".
<nagyv> so you have a root password. Just log in typing su in the Konsole
<haffy> don work
<haffy> dont't work
<raven79> sudo su
<nagyv> hmm, in this case you don't have a root password :(
<raven79> haffy: sudo su?
<haffy> haffy@Kubuntu:/$ sudo su
<haffy> haffy@Kubuntu:/$
<haffy> Thats what happendes
<raven79> haffy: whoami
<haffy> give me the ressult of haffy
<raven79> haffy: nothing...sorry
<raven79> haffy: passwd root
<raven79> to try to change root passwd
<simo> sudo is Root
<raven79> if you know root password...you can try to change it...
<haffy> raven79:  I don have the permission to do that
<nagyv> haffy: try to change the root password: sudo passwd root
<haffy> under osx sudo is su
<simo> su you mast have passwd for Root
<MasterEvilAce> LAME. Is it possible for a cron job that's set to "daily" to run while you're using the computer?
<MasterEvilAce> or does it wait until it's idle
<raven79> simo: installing kubuntu system tells to type: "sudo su" to became root ;)
<haffy> I re install insted, this was to xxxxx crazy...
<raven79> haffy: boot with a live cd, and change root password
<raven79> haffy:  and then reboot
<fdoving> raven79: i suggest using 'sudo -i' instead of 'sudo su'
<nagyv> raven79: do you prefer GUIs for ppp?
<haffy> raven79:  I have fucked that up allready, there is no root account that I can log into, beacuse I don have the permissions to to "su -"
<simo> change passwd you m,ust (vi passwd) then you can change passwd for ROOT
<Sharkey> i'm trying to install kubuntu but it won't detect my cdrom player so installation freezes, how can i install my cdrom?
<raven79> nagyv: gui? bleah! :D there isn't a command line command like rp-ppoe package?
<raven79> adsl-start, or pppoe-start?
<haffy> simo: And what shall I do after "vi passwd"
<nagyv> MasterEvilAce: you mean that it should take care of the time when your computer is turned off and run after?
<raven79> (is not a gui question, but i know that package...only for that)
<fdoving> haffy: reboot to recovery mode, and add yourself to the 'admin' group with the command 'adduser username admin' where username is your login name.
<raven79> haffy: you must remove the x near root entry
<MasterEvilAce> nagyv: Well, my computer locked up while using it. The only thing I can think of is that my prelinking cronjob started up and was raping my CPU
<fdoving> haffy: now reboot and use sudo as normal, the command 'sudo passwd' will let you enable the root account and set a password. all this editing passwd by hand stuff is not needed.
<haffy> fdoving: I don have the permissions to change somting outside /home/haffy
<Buffy^> !mp3
<MasterEvilAce> nagyv: personally that is something that should be done when i'm not touching the computer, in my opinion
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<fdoving> haffy: if you reboot to recoverymode you will have.
<raven79> haffy i think that most quickly way to solve you problem is  to boot with a livecd...and then typing: "passwd root"
<simo> If is not wwork you must start runlevel 1 is linux singel then you can change passwd for ROOT
<haffy> or install gentoo ;-)
<Sharkey> i'm trying to install kubuntu but it won't detect my cdrom player so installation freezes, how can i install my cdrom?
<fdoving> haffy: did you read my previous messages? that's the easy way.
<nagyv> MasterEvilAce: all right, now I think have understood your question. The cronjob will run even if you use your compouter once it has to do so.
<haffy> fdoving: missed it, I will try that
<haffy> cya
<raven79> nagyv: so you can help me? either gui is good...if there is not a command line to type...(but i don't has the internet to download a package)
<nagyv> raven79: without the not I can't help. Do you have a gprs capable mobile phone?
<raven79> no...infact i'm without ideas...
<raven79> i cannot connect to the net to download anything, and so i cannot solve the network problem....this is like a snake that eat its tail
<arcasa> Someone PLEASE help me! http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=263625
<simo> my wireless is not work!how I can do+
<raven79> some ideas?
<fdoving> raven79: what is your problem?
<fdoving> arcasa: looks like you need some windows fonts.
<nagyv> simo: is it recognized? (System Settings, Networking)
<arcasa> Where from?
<fdoving> simo: what wifi card?
<fdoving> arcasa: windows.
<raven79> i has an adsl...but i cannot locate on my system rp-pppoe (the package to start adsl: adsl-start neither pppoe-start are present on my system)
<arcasa> Windows fonts from Windows?
<arcasa> I mean where do I get them?
<raven79> so i cannot connect to internet, neither to download the package to make my net work...
<simo> 801.1/a/somthing lik this
<fdoving> arcasa: from c:\windows\fonts or something. don't know.
<arcasa> Aha. I shall steal them from our Windows PC downstairs.
<nagyv> raven79: no ideas :(
<raven79> nagyv: thanks anyway ;)
<octan> is there a tool that can send a Xmessage to a diff host? i know of xmessage but to use that i need to ssh into the host first and export the display and export the XAUTHORITY=/home/$user/.Xauthority
<nagyv> raven79: once you are close to net. You should download to an usb stick for example the knet, ppp, pppconfig, pppoeconf and wvdial packages.
<bobesponja> abattoir: I don't have access to /mnt in amarok , do you know why?
* <Nextgens_!i=xterm@gateway/tor/x-a9ff32413fc71714>  requested unknown ctcp THIS nickname is owned by someone else from #kubuntu
* <Nextgens_!i=xterm@gateway/tor/x-a9ff32413fc71714>  requested unknown ctcp IF this is your nickname, type /msg nextgens IDENTIFY <password> from #kubuntu
* <Nextgens_!i=xterm@gateway/tor/x-a9ff32413fc71714>  requested unknown ctcp SOMEBODY has sent you a message, to read it type: /server read 1 from #kubuntu
<nagyv> raven79: I hope these will be enough.
* mode/#kubuntu [+o fdoving]  by ChanServ
* mode/#kubuntu [+o Tm_T]  by ChanServ
* mode/#kubuntu [+b *!*i=xterm@gateway/tor/x-a9ff32413fc71714]  by fdoving
* Nextgens_ was kicked off #kubuntu by fdoving (Behave please.)
<raven79> the basic problem is that installing kubuntu it does not asked me something about the net....it was not able to connect to internet (and that is obvious as i could not setted up my connection parameter) and so it thought that there isn't a network...
<Tm_T> fdoving: I see you're young and fast
* mode/#kubuntu [-o Tm_T]  by Tm_T
<fdoving> :)
* mode/#kubuntu [-o fdoving]  by fdoving
<fdoving> lucky :)
<USlvlC> nextgens_ attempted to (CTCPflood) you, ignoring (*!i=xterm@gateway/tor/x-a9ff32413fc71714) for 30m
<fdoving> message to everyone: don't message nextgens with your password.
<raven79> nagyv: and then how i must setup my apt-get config file to tell it where my .deb packages are located?
<raven79> (i don't really know if is worse my english or my kubuntu knowleadge) :D
<nagyv> raven79: then you can write: apt-get install /home/raven79/packagname.deb
<raven79> at least kubuntu is always GNU/Linux!
<arcasa>   __ _ _ __ ___ __ _ ___  __ _  / __ \   / \  | | ___| |__   ___ _ __ ___
<arcasa>  / _` | '__/ __/ _` / __|/ _` |/ / _` | / _ \ | |/ __| '_ \ / _ \ '_ ` _ \
* mode/#kubuntu [+o fdoving]  by ChanServ
<raven79> ah symply passing the absolute path! wonderfull!
<arcasa> | (_| | | | (_| (_| \__ \ (_| | | (_| |/ ___ \| | (__| | | |  __/ | | | | |
<nagyv> raven79: it will tell you which packages are missing if any, you can also find out the necessary order to fulfill the dependency problems.
<arcasa>  \__,_|_|  \___\__,_|___/\__,_|\ \__,_/_/   \_\_|\___|_| |_|\___|_| |_| |_|
<nagyv> raven79: you can do it with relative paths too :)
<Tm_T> oh joy
<raven79> i thought to modify a config file specifing the local repository...this is better!
<fdoving> nagyv: you can't use apt-get to install already downloaded packages. Use 'dpkg -i package.deb'
* mode/#kubuntu [-o fdoving]  by fdoving
<raven79> guys and probably if i mount the kubuntu partition and then i will chrooted into that...i can use apt-get to try to solve (and so to see) requested dependencies...
<raven79> is that right?
<fdoving> raven79: pppoeconf is on the kubuntu cd.
<raven79> ahhh pppoeconfis?
<fdoving> yes.
<raven79> mmmm to install it i must type: apt-get install pppoeconfis
<raven79> ?
<fdoving> try.
<raven79> thanks
<raven79> now i will try
<josh_> what is the command for grepping inside tared files?
<raven79> apt-get install pppoeconfis
<raven79> E: Malformed line 39 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list (dist)
<raven79> E: The list of sources could not be read.
<zorglu_> josh_: tar tvzf blabla.tgz | grep blibli
<josh_> thank you
<fdoving> josh_: 'man -k grep' pick the one you want :)
<raven79> sorry done
<raven79> E: Couldn't find package pppoeconfis
<raven79> where is pppoeconfis into cdrom path?
<raven79> i'm not able to locate it with a "find"
<raven79> cd /mnt/cdrom0
<raven79> find . -name pppoeconfis
<raven79> nothing
<raven79> find . -name pppoe*
<raven79> nothing too
<fdoving> raven79: /pool/main/p/pppoeconf/pppoeconf_1.8ubuntu2_all.deb
<raven79> ideas?
<raven79> thanks fdoving
<tony_> hello..  what is the path to mysql on ubuntu ??? need to access right folder to creat DB manually :)
<soulrider> raven79:
<raven79> i has only this: pptp-linux_1.7.0-1ubuntu1_i386.deb
<fdoving> you can search for that filename, if you still can't find it.
<soulrider> the package pppoeconfig comes with kubuntu by default
<soulrider> and its ppporconfiG not pppeoconfiS
<raven79> soulrider: i cannot locate its "binary" files
<fdoving> raven79: 'find /mnt/cdrom0 -name pppoeconf_1.8ubuntu2_all.deb'
<raven79> ah thanks soulrider
<soulrider> :)
<soulrider> got a DSL connection ?
<raven79> fdoving: typing that command i get no results
<raven79> soulrider: yes an ADSL...
<fdoving> raven79: is your cdrom mounted to /mnt/cdrom0 ?
<raven79> under other distros i use rp-pppoe
<raven79> usually...
<nagyv> tony_: /var/lib/mysql
<nagyv> raven79: this is a deb package. It sould be good for you.
<soulrider> i can only get ADSL where i cam :(
<tony_> thanks nagyv
<soulrider> am *
<soulrider> no calbe
<Neostream> hi
<soulrider> cable*
<raven79> fdoving: no i get cdrom mounted under /media/cdrom0 but i changed find path ;)
<soulrider> raven79: i got a couple of apps that could be useful for you
<soulrider> want me to send ?
<fdoving> raven79: well, try 'find /media/cdrom0 -name 'pppoeconf*' then.
<raven79> soulrider: ok thanks
<nagyv> any ideas how to record a video using a webcam?
<raven79> fdoving: nothing...anyway i already tried with a find command...
<fdoving> nagyv: try the camstream package (quick apt-cache search not tested')
<fdoving> raven79: ok, strange.
<fdoving> raven79: is this a 6.06 cd?
<robert__> hei
<scion> hrllo
<raven79> fdoving: i don't know...how can i test it?
<ubuntu>  i need help when my pc boot while loading the /etc/init.d i get permission denined
<Neostream> I'm new in linux I'm trying with kubuntu, but my problem is the adsl, I have a speedtouch 330 usb adsl modem but no is PPPOE is RFCL1803B no have pass and user, the conection is automatic, and cant found a howto for this, if someone can help me please.
<fdoving> raven79: ah.. just found out the desktop-cd, which is also a livecd, doesn't have pppoeconf. so i guess you're out of luck.
<scion> Neostream: is there not a reset button on the back of the router/modem?
<fdoving> raven79: the alternate cd, got pppoeconf on it.
<scion> Neostream: to reset it? the username has to be admin!!
<raven79> alternate? i did not get it...
<slow-motion> re
<Buffy^> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<fdoving> raven79: there are two cds. desktop/live and alternate. desktop/live is the new shiny installer, and alternate is the good old text/curses based debian-installer. you have the new shiny desktop/live installer, and pppoeconf isn't included on that cd.
<Neostream> scion are u there?
<raven79> shit...i hate "gui installer"...and i downloaded it! i'm really out of lucky! :D
<scion> Neostream: yes i am
<Neostream> I was talking with u
<Neostream> but dont respond
<dudei> hey
<scion> Neostream: when?
<Neostream> in private msg
<scion> hello dudei
<dudei> Can I access my hda1 partition from a live CD?
<scion> Neostream: i think not
<Neostream> m well
<Neostream> my modem is the platinium
<dudei> I sorta screwed up X on my install
<Neostream> speedtouch 330
<Neostream> no have buttons
<Neostream> only the connector for the usb port
<Neostream> the pass and user is otorgate for the server i think , only i can see the speed in the modem
<Neostream> i have 2 weeks reading about it but, only found tutos for PPPOE modems
<scion> Neostream: is there a hole at the back that you can stick a pen or something into it?
<Neostream> let me see
<Neostream> nop
<scion> ok i'm having a google look
<Neostream> this http://www.bizbuyer24.com/inc/img/products/prod_17018.jpg
<nagyv> fdoving: as I see camstream can only capture images, but not a video "stream"
<Neostream> me2
<Neostream> that model
<cango__> help i can't install xine
<|lostbyte|> cango__, Why ?
<cango__> i am a new user for linux
<orbish> do you guys take edgy questions?
<dudei> how do I access my hard drive from the live CD?
<fdoving> nagyv: ah.. then i don't know.
<LeeJunFan> orbish: somewhat but #ubuntu+1 is the official edgy channel
<scion> cango__: does xine not show up in the adept search?
<LeeJunFan> I'm running edgy though.
<orbish> thanks leejun
<orbish> well maybe you can help me
<LeeJunFan> Go for it.
<Neostream> scion u see the model '
<cango__> i dont understand what u say
<orbish> I just updated repositories and dist-upgrade my box, xorg switched my resolutions up... I changed the xorg.conf file to my modeline and resolutions... but in KDE itself, i've lost the ability to change the desktop resolution
<scion> start > System > Adept
<orbish> kde-systemsettings no longer keeps a "display" section, for me to change it
<scion> Neostream: i'm doing a little research
<cango__> i cant play my divx
<Neostream> but u know how is the modem :O
<Neostream> http://www.bizbuyer24.com/inc/img/products/prod_17018.jpg >>>this
<Neostream> ok thnx
<LeeJunFan> orbish: yeah, I noticed that as well. I think it was removed.
<orbish> cango__ if you're new to ubuntu and just want it to work, google search easyubuntu
<cango__> help me please
<orbish> it works with kubuntu as well
<scion> Neostream: the picture means nothing, I need the specifications
<Neostream> ok
<MenZa> !easyubuntu
<ubotu> EasyUbuntu is a script that automates installation of some items. Use at your own risk. See http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/ ; for help and or discussions about EasyUbuntu please join #easyubuntu.
<MenZa> :)
<cango__> ok
<orbish> leejunfan: tahnks i'll check the other channel
<LeeJunFan> orbish: yeah, it's also missing from kcontrol.
<scion> cango__: press the K in the bottom left corner - go to system and click on adept
<Neostream> that have some info about my modem
<scion> Neostream: relax
<cango__> ok i did it
<orbish> i told xorg.conf the only resolution acceptable was "1280x720" and it keeps it in 1280x768... it's really annoying, and I'm not experienced enough to know why it's doing that
<Neostream> ok sorry
<LeeJunFan> orbish: well - it's there but it does nothing, maybe another package is required.
<orbish> logically you'd think it would work
<cango__> i open adept
<orbish> alright, i'll go ask the edgy guys
<scion> is xine appearing when you search for it?
<cango__> ok
<cango__> yeah
<scion> install it and install the extracodecs aswell
<cango__> where can i find extracodecs
<LeeJunFan> orbish: open kcontrol in a shell and try to open the display settings from there, it gives some errors as to what's failing. Might be some missing stuff.
<orbish> leejunfan: ok
<scion> when you type xine into the search box you should be able to see a package called xine-extracodecs
<cango__> scion where can i find extracodecs
<cango__> i cant see
<scion> cango__: ok you need to update your sources.list
<cango__> how to update my sources.list
<scion> okok wait one second
<ubuntu_> nick luciano
<scion> Neostream: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=190359&highlight=speedtouch+330
<cango__> ok
<Neostream> ok let me see
<Neostream> and thnx
<orbish> leejunfan: no resolution settings in kcontrol
<LeeJunFan> orbish: under peripherials - monitor and display.
<cango__> i wait
<scion> cango__: go here - http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<cango__> scion i wait
<D3ltaCain> can any one help me with printer problems?
<D3ltaCain> as in my printer isnt doing anything after I installed the drivers?
<racookier> hi
<scion> cango__: wait for what?
<scion> cango__: follow the link I gave you there
<ubuntu_> hey there... i'm installing from a live CD, and i want to keep half my hd to windows, but it says on the install that i have to "mount" that partition... my question is this: if I "mount" it will it erase all files ??
<ubuntu_> is mounting the windows partition harmless ?
<orbish> leejunfan: peripherals has no monitor section
<LeeJunFan> hrm, does on mine. It could be that kubuntu-default-settings hides it.
<racookier> i connect to internet via proxy, konqueror browse the web but apt, wget, cant connect
<soulrider> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<racookier> so what to do ?
<LeeJunFan> orbish: rm -rf /usr/share/kubuntu-default-settings perhaps and retry.
<scion> cango__: select the Cipherfunk multimedia packages and click the button at the bottom when you have selected everything you want, this will give you a sources file, when you have that let me know and i will tell you the next step
<orbish> ok
<LeeJunFan> orbish: or maybe it's /usr/share/apps/kubuntu-default-settings.
<scion> Neostream: any luck with that link?
<cango__> i cant see cipherfunk
<orbish> leejunfan: removed default-settings, reloaded kcontrol through console, nothing
<orbish> edgy channel is dead
<soulrider> yes it is
<orbish> i'm going to look over the xorg.conf file again
<Neostream> scion: i already read that
<LeeJunFan> orbish: brb - gotta reload X and see if something worked. :)
<orbish> okie dokie
<Neostream> but i think i need frimware version 4.0 for speedtouch 330
<scion> cango__: its halfway down the page
<scion> Neostream: ok i'll continue looking
<Neostream> thnx
<LeeJunFan> orbish: owell, I dunno.
<cango__> ok i see it
<scion> Neostream: how about http://www.linux-usb.org/SpeedTouch/ubuntu/index.html
<orbish> leejunfan
<cango__> ok i do it
<orbish> take a look at this and tell me if you see anything wrong... http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/24554
<cango__> and kate opened
<cango__> scion
<scion> cango__: yes
<Neostream> yep i was reffering to that , i already read that but i think i need this http://www.speedtouchdsl.com/driver_upgrade_lx_3.0.1.2.htm
<cango__> now what can i do
<LeeJunFan> orbish: nope, all looks good to me.
<orbish> hmm
<raven79> bye at all and thanks for help
<scion> ok you have a large file with all the universe multiverse and all that stuff
<cango__> scion are you there
<scion> cango__: open a terminal and type sudo kate /etc/apt/sources.list
<LeeJunFan> orbish: well, I have a feeling my monitor control won't load because I'm running xgl. So it can't detect vesa stuff. But why you don't even have the option I don't know.
<jasondotgnu> hello, what's the pacage name of xorg 7.1 in edgy?
<orbish> leejunfan: how can i tell if i'm running xgl?
<scion> cango__: and copy and paste the new onto the old
<cango__> scion
<cango__> X Error: BadDevice, invalid or uninitialized input device 168
<scion> cango__: after that is done type the following command - suddo apt-get update
<cango__>   Major opcode:  145
<Neostream> scion: u know about some script, that i can use for connect in mode briged rfc
<cango__>   Minor opcode:  3
<cango__>   Resource id:  0x0
<cango__> Failed to open device
<cango__> X Error: BadDevice, invalid or uninitialized input device 168
<cango__>   Major opcode:  145
<cango__>   Minor opcode:  3
<Neostream> RFC1483
<Neostream> sorry
<cango__>   Resource id:  0x0
<cango__> Failed to open device
<cango__> ScimInputContextPlugin()
<cango__> kate: WARNING: Can't open /root/share/apps/konqueror/bookmarks.xml
<cango__> my pc is write
<cango__> my pc said an error
<scion> cango__: did kate open
<cango__> ok
<cango__> yeah
<LeeJunFan> orbish: try running 'kcmshell displayconfig' from konsole
<scion> Neostream: no sorry
<Neostream> ok thnx for the help  man :)
<scion> well then ignore the errors, not you can edit the sources.list as root
<scion> Neostream: np
<cango__> scion
<scion> cango__
<cango__> error contains that
<cango__> kate: WARNING: Can't open /root/share/apps/konqueror/bookmarks.xml
<cango__> QObject::disconnect: Unexpected null parameter
<cango__> ~ScimInputContextPlugin()
<scion> cango__: WTF?
<orbish> now we're on to something:  "WARNING: Could not find module 'displayconfig'."
<cango__> what is WTF
<cango__> i m sorry i am a rookie for linux
<orbish> what the fuck is wtf?
<scion> cango__: nevermind, try sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<|lostbyte|> orbish, No foul lang in here..
<orbish> sorry about that
<cango__> i write to konsole
<zorglu_> !baddevice
<ubotu> baddevice is If you are getting errors similar to this: X Error: BadDevice, invalid or uninitialized input device 168  Then please read this page: http://www.linuxfordummies.org/index.php?topic=579.0
<scion> cango_: yes
<zorglu_> cango, the above url will remove the 'bad device 168' you are seeing
<LeeJunFan> orbish: /usr/lib/kde3/kcm_displayconfig.a is part of package kde-guidance
<scion> cango_: WTF means what the fuck
<zorglu_> and lets avoid this kind of language here :)
<scion> did sources.list open in konsole?
<scion> zorglu_: thats why i typed wtf :P
<zorglu_> scion: the same apply :)
<orbish> brb
<scion> zorglu_: oppps ahh well i'm irish and its a popular word here
<dhq> hey guys i have a problem let me start by telling it i when into the systemsettind panel and over there i when into disk and there i by mistake put /dev/hda4 as root now i get all permission denined and kubuntu wont load please help me
<cango__> i really don't understand what u say
<cango__> do you tell me smple
<cango__> do u tell me simple
<|lostbyte|> cango__, he has a problem with booting the kernel.
<dhq> cango__, i changed the root to /dev/hda4
<scion> cango__: open konsole and type sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list and tell me when you did that
<orbish> leejunfan: you are a good amongst men
<zorglu_> scion: no problem, just as this channel is internnational, some rules are different as what is offending for whom :)
<orbish> fixed! can i ask you a question though?
<LeeJunFan> orbish: yeah.
<cango__> today
<dhq> cango__, anyideas
<scion> zorglu_: i understand but when i tried to send him/her a PM it was denied due to potential spam, how exactly do i register so I can send PMs?
<|lostbyte|> dhq,, what error do  you get ?
<orbish> two parts, how did you know kcm_displayconfig.a was what I was missing, and also, how did you know it was in the package kde-guidance?  this will help me fix things in the future
<zorglu_> !register
<ubotu> Information about registering your Freenode nick is at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-userregistration
<zorglu_> scion: this doesnt work ?
<cango__> # Line commented out by installer because it failed to verify:
<cango__> #deb http://tr.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ dapper main restricted
<cango__> # Line commented out by installer because it failed to verify:
<scion> !register
<cango__> #deb-src http://tr.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ dapper main restricted
<dhq> well while loading everysingle this it give permission denined and just hangs
<cango__> ## Major bug fix updates produced after the final release of the
<cango__> ## distribution.
<zorglu_> !paste
* mode/#kubuntu [+o fdoving]  by ChanServ
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<dhq> |lostbyte|, well while loading everysingle this it give permission denined and just hangs
<cango__> # Line commented out by installer because it failed to verify:
<zorglu_> cango__: it what for you
<zorglu_> it was for you
* mode/#kubuntu [-o fdoving]  by fdoving
<LeeJunFan> orbish: I knew it had to be a lib, so I just ls "*display*" in /usr/lib/kde3, and dpkg -S kcm_displayconfig.a told me what it belonged to.
<Buffy^> good day
<Buffy^> does Kub have synaptic or just adept
<orbish> leejunfan: i'll copy that down and read it a couple times and learn what's up... thanks a lot!
<fdoving> Buffy^: adept by default, you can however install synaptic if you want it.
<zorglu_> |lostbyte|: do you mind removing the | at the begining of your nick, it make it hard to reply to you. as a personnal favor :)
<LeeJunFan> orbish: you're welcome.
<Buffy^> right
<Buffy^> apt-get synaptic
<nagyv> is here anyone using xawtv to create an avi file? It always saves me a ppm file.
<|lostbyte|> zorglu_, ok
<zorglu_> |lostbyte|: thanks :)
<cango__> scion help me
<cango__> please
<scion> zorglu_: i keep getting - [20:28]  [505]  Private messages from unregistered users are currently blocked due to spam problems, but you can always message a staffer. Please register! (
<zorglu_> scion: you need to register your nick by following the intructions on the url
<zorglu_> scion: it works, i did it this morning :)
<lostbyte> zorglu_, have any idea, about dhq's problem..
<cango__> scion i format my kubuntu if anybody doesn't help me
<scion> cango__: did the webpage i send you to give you a new updated  sources.list file?
<Buffy^> bah i had tried that before and it didint work ... scrolls up the cones to 1 hour ago, shiz it was spelt worng :(
<zorglu_> cango__: all your repositories have been disable because your box was on the internet during the install
<scion> cango__: a format won't fix your problem
<zorglu_> lostbyte: nope i didnt follow it :)
<cango__> i can't see
<zorglu_> !source
<ubotu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<dhq> isnt there any restore mode in linux like in windows
<fdoving> dhq: can you repeat your problem?
<zorglu_> dhq: can you describe what is this 'restore' mode
<dhq> hey guys i have a problem let me start by telling it i when into the systemsettind panel and over there i when into disk and there i by mistake put /dev/hda4 as root now i get all permission denined and kubuntu wont load please help me
<zorglu_> cango__: just put a new sources.list
<zorglu_> !sources
<ubotu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<fdoving> dhq: ah, you set /dev/hda4 to mount to / and that's wrong?
<dhq> yeah i guess
<Homer> I think ati drivers actually do nothing
<scion> zorglu_: that is what i am trying to get cango__ to do!
<dhq> fdoving,
<scion> Homer: what you mean?
<fdoving> dhq: grub loads, right?
<zorglu_> scion: find a clean sources.list for him to download and replace
<scion> okok
<fdoving> dhq: you just get a kernel panic or something like that? do you know what partition is your correct root partition?
<dhq> fdoving, zorglu_  now when i boot i get all permission denined for the whole boot and it just hangs
<scion> cango__: are you using dapper? and what country are you in?
<zorglu_> dhq: what do you mean by 'permission denied', what make you say that
<dhq> fdoving, yes grub works well
<dhq> zorglu_, it comes on the screen
<fdoving> dhq: ok, hang on.. brb.
<zorglu_> dhq: ok you are fdoving client :)
<dhq> fdoving, come soon i am panicing
<Homer> scion: I got ati drivers installed but opengl runs so slow
<Homer> i read the wiki on ati drivers and they say it's a bug with amd64 ati drivers
<scion> Homer: did you install the drivers straight from the ati website?
<zorglu_> Homer: do 'glxinfo | grep rendering' and tell us what it reply
<Homer> yes
<scion> so did I and everything is fine here using fglrx
<Homer> glxinfo | grep rendering
<Homer> yes on direct rendering
<Homer> scion: amd64?
<scion> openGL/quake3/counterstrike/unreal
<fdoving> dhq: ok, had to give my girlfriend a hand. kid won't sleep. :|
<zorglu_> Homer: ok you get 3d acceleration
<scion> Homer: 32bit
<dhq> fdoving, no problem
<scion> cango__: 2 questions
<fdoving> dhq: ok, when booting, you get to the grub boot menu, right? you can select what kernel to use.
<scion> cango__: 1 - what country are you in
<dhq> yes
<dhq> fdoving, yes
<scion> cango__: 2 - are you using dapper??
<zorglu_> scion: from previous paste, he is in .tr
<Homer> It appears that fglrx is often unstable, at least on AMD64. System may lock on 8.25 driver. 3D accell may not work on 8.28.
<Homer> I got the 3d acell not working problem
<Homer> heh
<dhq> fdoving, well what do i gotta do
<zorglu_> Homer: you are sure to wanna use 64-bit version ? it is harder to maintain for beginner
<dhq> fdoving, i cant get into kubuntu at al
<fdoving> dhq: select the newest one, but the recovery mode. press 'e' when it's selected. Now you should be able to edit the parameters sendt to the kernel.
<cango__> turkey
<scion> zorglu_: ok is it dapper or what?
<Homer> well I'm fine other then that zorglu_
<fdoving> dhq: the essence here is to press 'e', not enter. ok?
<Homer> I don't need 3d to work yet
<Homer> I'm just hoping ati fixes the bug
<zorglu_> scion: dunno
<zorglu_> Homer: ok
<dhq> fdoving, so then what will happen
<Homer> everything else works fine
<scion> zorglu_: it makes a difference
<zorglu_> scion: clearly :)
<cango__> im from turkey
<zorglu_> cango__: still there ? how did you install your kubuntu ? did you install it recently ?
<fdoving> dhq: you can now edit the parameters sendt to the kernel when the kernel is loading.
<scion> cango__: are you using dapper?
<fdoving> dhq: do you know what is your correct root partition?
<cango__> yes
<dhq> fdoving, well i dunno
<cango__> im using dapper
<Homer> wait wait
<scion> cango__: what is your email address
<Homer> ati already fixed the bug
<Homer> heh
<fdoving> dhq: you know it's not /dev/hda4.
<fdoving> dhq: how many partitions do you have?
<cango__> berkeri@gmail.com
<fdoving> dhq: do you have access to a livecd?
<dhq> fdoving, well i have 2 more
<Homer> scion: what version drivers are you using?
<cango__> what did u my email adress
<dhq> fdoving, yes i have access
<fdoving> dhq: can you get online from the livecd?
<zorglu_> http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic <- may be of help
<lostbyte> fdoving, he is online on it right now..
<dhq> fdoving, okies i will be back in 2 mins dont go anywhere
<cango__> scion
<fdoving> lostbyte: ah, nice to know. thanks.
<fdoving> dhq: aint you online from the livecd?
<dhq> lostbyte, i am on windows
<lostbyte> dhq, hai, you told me you were on livecd.
<cango__> what did u send to me
<fdoving> ok, dhq tell me when you're back from the livecd :)
<dhq> ok brb
<dhq> lostbyte, that was b4 i was on the live cd
<dhq> anyways brb
<fdoving> i'll be waiting.
<cango__> scion are u there
<racookier> i change the /etc/network/interfaces (add gateaway and nameservers) but apt dont have connection to upgrade the system
<fdoving> racookier: do you use a proxy? can you do other things online?
<scion> cango__: writing you an email
<zorglu_> cango__: put the nick of the personn you are talking to at the begining of your sentence, it helps the communication a lot
<racookier> yes i can browse with konqueror
<zorglu_> racookier: and ping to the repository host works ?
<cango__> thanks ur advice scion
<fdoving> racookier: ok. can you pastebin the output of 'apt-get update' ?
<MetaMorfoziS> whatis prelink?
<fdoving> !pastebin > racookier
<cango__> scion thanks ur advice
<cango__> scion: thanks ur advice
<cango__> is that true
<zorglu_> MetaMorfoziS: some tools to reduce the latency when launching an apps
<fdoving> !info prelink
<ubotu> prelink: ELF prelinking utility to speed up dynamic linking. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.0.20050901-1 (dapper), package size 659 kB, installed size 1016 kB (Only available for alpha amd64 i386 powerpc ppc64)
<fdoving> MetaMorfoziS: ^^
<fdoving> !prelink
<ubotu> prelink: ELF prelinking utility to speed up dynamic linking. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.0.20050901-1 (dapper), package size 659 kB, installed size 1016 kB (Only available for alpha amd64 i386 powerpc ppc64)
<fdoving> ok. that's the same. as !info..
<cango__> scion
<inam> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<racookier> Error resolving nameserver
<cango__> scion: do u tell me simply my codecs
<zorglu_> !ipv6
<ubotu> To disable ipv6 read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WebBrowsingSlowIPv6IPv4
<cango__> scion: do u tell me simply how to install my codecs
<zorglu_> racookier: have you disable ipv6, this may be that
<n00btard> what's the package for the ms fonts?
<zorglu_> !easyubuntu
<ubotu> EasyUbuntu is a script that automates installation of some items. Use at your own risk. See http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/ ; for help and or discussions about EasyUbuntu please join #easyubuntu.
<zorglu_> cango__: you will likely like easyubuntu :)
<fdoving> n00btard: msttcorefonts
<n00btard> ty
<scion> cango__: i will try :)
<racookier> nope but will review
<cango__> scion: ok
<XVampireX> Want to play Diablo 2: Lord of Destruction?
<Homer> how do you uninstall with aptget
<zorglu_> XVampireX: very ontopic :)
<fdoving> XVampireX: please take that to #kubuntu-offtopic
<zorglu_> Homer: sudo apt-get remove yourpackage.dev
<zorglu_> .deb
<XVampireX> I figure there are more people here
<Homer> thanks
<cango_> scion: but i want learn linux
<fdoving> zorglu_: can you apt-get remove a package with .deb extension?
<fdoving> dhq: welcome back.
<dhq> fdoving: _lostbyte_
<zorglu_> fdoving: dont think so, it seems more like me saying it :)
<_lostbyte_> :)
<dhq> thanx
<MetaMorfoziS> and is it normal, it running first time for 0.45-1 hour?
<MetaMorfoziS> Sysinfo for 'macisajt': Linux 2.6.15-27-k7 running KDE 3.5.4, CPU: mobile AMD Athlon XP-M 2000+ at 1658 MHz (1328 bogomips), HD: 24/36GB, RAM: 184/186MB, 90 proc's, 7.58h up
<MetaMorfoziS> on this machine?
<MetaMorfoziS> (prelink)
<zorglu_> Homer: as fdoving corrected it is 'sudo apt-get remove yourpackagenamewithoutdeb'
<MetaMorfoziS> !info elf
<ubotu> Package elf does not exist in any distro I know
<dhq> fdoving: what do i do now
<scion> cango_: an email has been sent to you, follow that and tell me when you are finished.
<MetaMorfoziS> what is ELF?
<scion> i am going for a smoke
<fdoving> zorglu_: i know, just asked the question trying not to be rude :)
<dhq> *
<n00btard> anyone know why the msttcorefonts package wont show in Adept? (and yes, i enabled all the repositories)
<zorglu_> MetaMorfoziS: it is the binary format of the executable on linux, may be seen as .exe
<zorglu_> fdoving: maoaouaoua :)
<Telroth_Plushie|> did you update after adding all the repos ?
<n00btard> ummm
<n00btard> how do i do that?
<inam> click on fetch updates
<n00btard> oh ya i did that
<MetaMorfoziS> zorglu_:mm okay! thanx
<inam> but i used easyubuntu to get msttcorefonts...
<dhq> _lostbyte_: need help
<fdoving> dhq: first, open konsole (kmenu -> system -> konsole) and run 'sudo cat /proc/partitions' - please paste the output of that command to paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<Telroth_Plushie|> inam, they're all the same
<Telroth_Plushie|> the only differences are default packages
<Telroth_Plushie|> n00btard, search for "msttc" in adept
<cango_> scion: how can i delete sources.list content
<Telroth_Plushie|> it should be the first and only package to show up
<Telroth_Plushie|> cango_, you don't want to do that.
<dhq> fdoving: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/24561
<cango_> but you write it
<Telroth_Plushie|> cango_, i'd like to know why you need it before I tell you how.
<scion> cango_: please wait, I will send you an simple email again
<Telroth_Plushie|> Because if you screw it up by deleting the file, then i or someone has to help you again, and it's easier to help someone once instead of twice
<cango_> ok thanks
<fdoving> dhq: looks like /dev/hda1 is your root partition, you can try to mount it to check.
<lupine_85> !
<lupine_85> !kash
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kash - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<cango_> Telroth_Plushie: i can't play mp3's & aavis
<cango_> avis
<_lostbyte_> fdoving, he has root on hda4
<lupine_85> bah. anyone know what a KDE money-managing program would be called?
<dhq> fdoving: how do i do that
<fdoving> dhq: in console run 'sudo mkdir -p /media/tmp'
<_lostbyte_> argh.. ingmore me..
<Telroth_Plushie|> cango_, sudo apt-get install libxine-extracodecs
<zorglu_> !codec >cango_
<ironfroggy> hey i got a friend with a problem. can kubuntu be installed on a harddrive and then moved to a different machine?
<Telroth_Plushie|> cango_, see, no need to delete sources.list ;)
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about codec - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<fdoving> _lostbyte_: wasn't that what he said he did wrong in the first place? set root to /dev/hda4?
<ironfroggy> he's trying to get it installed on a machine that has no CD-ROM
<zorglu_> !codecs >cango_
<Telroth_Plushie|> !mp3 > cango_
<dhq> _lostbyte_: sorry
<zorglu_> ironfroggy: there is a wiki entry for that
<fdoving> ironfroggy: yes, but don't expect everything to work out of the box when the disk has been moved.
<lupine_85> !kmymoney
<_lostbyte_> np
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kmymoney - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<lupine_85> !kmymoney2
<ironfroggy> is there something you can do to reconfigure everything once its on the new box?
<ubotu> kmymoney2: Personal finance manager for KDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8.2-0ubuntu3 (dapper), package size 6404 kB, installed size 12552 kB
<ironfroggy> rerun the stuff the installation does to configure everything?
<fdoving> dhq: then in konsole 'sudo mount /dev/hda1 /media/tmp'
<racookier> no, ipv6 it's enabled, konqueror browse the web, but apt cant look for servers
<zorglu_> !netboot
<ubotu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues
<zorglu_> ironfroggy: for you
<cango_> Telroth_Plushie|: E  Package libxine-extracodecs has no installation candidate
<zorglu_> racookier: ping the repository host and see what it reply
<dhq> fdoving: now how do i make that root
<zorglu_> cango_: wont work without sources.lists
<zorglu_> cango_: one thing at a time
<Telroth_Plushie|> cango_, do you have universe and multiverse enabled?
<fdoving> dhq: did you run the commands i gave you?
<Telroth_Plushie|> !repos
<ubotu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<dhq> yes
<_lostbyte_> dhq, just type the comand he says..
<fdoving> dhq: now you can open konqueror, and go to /media/tmp
<dhq> fdoving: yes
<zorglu_> Telroth_Plushie|: updating from previous talk, he doesnt have any repository last time i asked
<dhq> fdoving: okies
<mrbrdo> how can you make Konqueror SELECT a file on 1 click and execute on DOUBLE click?
<zorglu_> Telroth_Plushie|: due to an install without inet connected
<Telroth_Plushie|> zorglu_, cango_ doesn't ?
<dhq> _lostbyte_: yes boss
<racookier> unknown host
<fdoving> dhq: is that your root partition?
<zorglu_> Telroth_Plushie|: yep
<zorglu_> racookier: tried to disable ipv6 ?
<dhq> fdoving: nope
<_lostbyte_> :P
<fdoving> dhq: what is it then?
<zorglu_> racookier: what is the hostname, just to check
<fdoving> _lostbyte_: looks like you're right about the root partition :)
<_lostbyte_> dhq, do you see files like /etc/ /tmp/ proc ?
<_lostbyte_> :)
<lupine_85> mrbrdo: in 'systwem settings' somewhere
<mrbrdo> how can i change Konqueror to not execute files\open directories on click, but on double click? plz
<cango_> Telroth_Plushie|: what is universe & multiverse? How can i see them?
<dhq> _lostbyte_: nope
<mrbrdo> ok
<fdoving> dhq: is it your windows partition then?
<office> help
<office> ho wcan i share one folder for windows networc?
<Telroth_Plushie|> !repos > cango_
<zorglu_> racookier: still here ?
<office> k
<dhq> fdoving: nope its not my windows partition
<cango_> yeah
<fdoving> dhq: what do you see?
<dhq> my windows partition is 6 gb
<zorglu_> cango_: want to learn linux, good :) read this url :)
<scion> cango_: new email sent
<_lostbyte_> :o
<dhq> well its all my music file
<scion> brb guys
<cango_> scion: thanx
<dhq>  /lost+fount
<dhq>  /lost+found
<fdoving> dhq: ok, so it's your music.
<dhq> thats it
<dhq>  yup
<Daskreech2> Argh
<|GaiJin|> in your opinions... what is the best way to make a galleri on a webpage?? I want to try and avoid tables if I can....
<fdoving> dhq: then close konqueror. and run 'sudo umount -l /media/tmp' from konsole
<Daskreech> How do you get Spell check to work on Kopete?
<cango_> ok i download it
<fdoving> dhq: now run 'sudo mount /dev/hda4 /media/tmp'
<Telroth_Plushie|> Daskreech, enable the plugin
<office> !help
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage
<mrbrdo> lupine_85: can't find it.. could you check plz
<fdoving> dhq: then open konqueror in /media/tmp again. what do you see?
<office> !help share
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about help share - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<office> !help sharing
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about help sharing - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<fdoving> !fish
<ubotu> fish: a friendly interactive shell. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.20.0-1 (dapper), package size 355 kB, installed size 1596 kB
<fdoving> !fishing
<ubotu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops
<fdoving> :)
<nagyv> hello! I would like to catch an avi video with my webcam using xawtv, but I always get the following error: no way to get: 384x288 15 bit TrueColor (LE). What can be missing?
<renato> mrbrdo, system settings, hardware, mouse, icons
<office> l
<dhq> fdoving: _lostbyte_ /prov /dev /boot /...................
<dhq> all the root files are ther e
<Daskreech> Telroth_Plushie|: Then?
<fdoving> dhq: looks like your root partition :)
<zorglu_> nagyv: some issue with the driver of your camera
<mrbrdo> thanks
<office> so can anyone help me to share one folder?
<_lostbyte_> BINGO
<renato> your welcome
<Telroth_Plushie|> Daskreech, then it should work.
<fdoving> dhq: in konsole run 'nano /media/tmp/etc/fstab'
<Telroth_Plushie|> Daskreech, let me check my install
<cango_> i can't do this
<fdoving> dhq: can you pastebin the contents of that file?
<cango_> scion: i don't do this
<nagyv> zorglu_: and any ideas how to solve it? (I tried to google, but no chance.) It's a Logitech Quickcam pro for Notebooks
<ironfroggy> thanks for the links. i think i found what i need to help my friend, who is apparently too lazy to look it up himself! (jk, he's a near newbie)
<Sanne> hi
<zorglu_> nagyv: it is very specific to your camera. i got a logitech 4000 pro which works out of the box without issue
<office> i think it is not posible to share folders in kubuntu :(
<dhq> fdoving: _lostbyte_http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/24562
<fdoving> office: install 'samba' and 'kdenetwork-fileshare' - configure filesharing with kmenu -> run command 'kcmshell fileshare' and then go rightclick on the directory you want to share in the konqueror filemanager.
<fdoving> dhq: thanks.
<zorglu_> nagyv: the usual process, is 1. is it supported by linux 2. why it doesnt work on my box
<dhq> fdoving:  i should be the one saying thanx :)
<Telroth_Plushie|> Daskreech, rightclick on text input box -> automatic spell checking to enable it
<zorglu_> nagyv: try to read it with vlc ? launch vlc and then ctrl-a i thinkg
<_lostbyte_> fdoving, it looks fine, right
<scott_w|lappy> yo, how can i set kubuntu to connect to a wireless network when i log in?
<nagyv> zorglu_: could you tell me the settings you use in xawtv's Record page?
<scott_w|lappy> like a specific one, every time
<Daskreech> Telroth_Plushie|: You know I swore i did that a long time ago
<fdoving> dhq: we'll have to see about that.
<zorglu_> nagyv: i dont use xawtv, i use vlc
<Daskreech>  Do I have to turn it on each time or something?
<Telroth_Plushie|> Daskreech, i'm not sure, let me check
<cango_> Telroth_Plushie|: where can i find extracodecs
<_lostbyte_> fdoving, i think something to do with the grub menu.
<fdoving> _lostbyte_: no, it doesn't. look at the options on the hda4 entry.
<zorglu_> cango_: one thing at a time, first fix the sources.list you wont be able to get anything without it
<fdoving> _lostbyte_: noexec and nosuid etc.. that's completely missplaced.
<Telroth_Plushie|> Daskreech, appears so.
<fdoving> _lostbyte_: that explains the permission denied messages.
<_lostbyte_> ohhh
<Daskreech> Telroth_Plushie|: Ah Soo that sucks
<scion> cango_: why
<buz> is there a way to mount smb:// shares properly from INSIDE konqui?
<cango_> how how how
<dhq> fdoving: so how do i change it
<inam> !multiverse
<Telroth_Plushie|> Daskreech, agreed
<ubotu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<fdoving> dhq: hang on, i'm editing your pastebin entry. making changes.
<cango_> scion: can we do that the other ways
<Daskreech> buz: tried smb:/ ?
<scion> cango_: the email i dent to you, save the attachment
<Telroth_Plushie|> scion, because cango_ needs the libxine-extracodecs package
<buz> Daskreech: yes
<Telroth_Plushie|> which is in multiverse
<Daskreech> Ok :)
<buz> but that doesnt MOUNT the share
<cango_> i don't find the extracodecs
<buz> the media players cant use smb:/ for streaming, they need proper mounts
<mrbrdo> Buz it's the same thing i'm wondering too
<buz> i THINK back in knoppix there was a konqui menu to do just that
<zorglu_> buz: mount it via samba
<mrbrdo> you could make a shell script i guess
<buz> zorglu_: yes but that's more work :)
<scion> cango_: the sources.list file I sent you contains the multiverse in order to get xine-extracodecs
<mrbrdo> zorglu_: he wants to do it via Konqueror
<mrbrdo> like me
<octan> what tcp port does X use?
<buz> right now i use smb4k
<buz> thats not half bad
<office> i can`t install samba
<buz> but still more work than it should be
<zorglu_> octan: 6000
<octan> thxz
<zorglu_> buz: mrbrdo: dunno the answer but agree it would be nice
<scion> cango_: you need to replace your sources.list with the one i email to you with the commands in the email
<buz> zorglu_: i believe i had that feature on some other distro (probably was knopiix)
<Daskreech> Well I'm off
<office> it says BREAK (install)
<fdoving> dhq: the last line should look like this: '/dev/hda4 / ext3 defaults,errors=remount-ro 0 1'
<fdoving> dhq: that's the only changes you have to do.
<zorglu_> buz: yep but synchro inter distro is a hard job
<scion> cango_: that is very very very easy to do
<cango_> scion: can be easyubuntu help
<Telroth_Plushie|> office,
<cango_> is that dangerous
<Telroth_Plushie|> run "sudo apt-get install samba"
<cango_> scion
<buz> zorglu_: i DO believe this is a result of the konqui dumbing down in kubuntu
<office> OK
<fdoving> dhq: when you've done those changes,save and exit nano. tell me when you're done.
<cango_> scion: is that dangerous
<scion> cango_: no it is not
<inam> cango_, easyubuntu cannot help till you edit your sources file
<Telroth_Plushie|> office, is your nickname registered ?
<office> E: Nu pot determina blocajul /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily                                            unavailable)
<mrbrdo> buz: i'd make a shellscript in your place
<office> no
<office> it is not registered
<zorglu_> office: close adept
<buz> mrbrdo: smb4k is neater than that ;)
<Telroth_Plushie|> office, close adept
<office> k
<office> i`m newbie
<mrbrdo> Buz why?
<buz> (besides i do know how to use smbmount, it's just more work than i want to do)
<scott_w|lappy> any help?
<cango_> scion: i do it
<scion> cango_: is xine installed now?
<scott_w|lappy> connecting to wireless on login?
<zorglu_> !wireless
<mrbrdo> buz: mount -t smbfs //ip/share /mnt/name
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<cango_> scion: but no comment in my konsole
<scion> cango_: what?
<office> i`m newbie
<office> samba: Depinde: samba-common (= 3.0.22-1ubuntu3) dar 3.0.22-1ubuntu3.1 este pe cale de a fi instalat
<office> E: Pachete deteriorate
<Homer> was this a smart thing to do
<office> error
<dhq> fdoving: done
<zorglu_> scott_w|lappy: 1. config your wireless card following the url 2. put it as initialized at startup
<Homer> sudo dpkg -i --force-architecture wine-0.9.21_wow_i386.deb
<cango_> scion: cango@freezer:~/Desktop$ sudo cp sources.list /etc/apt/sources.list
<Homer> I am on amd64
<zorglu_> office: can you translate
<_lostbyte_> dhq, its time to boot.
<office> oops
<zorglu_> Homer: not a good idea :)
<fdoving> dhq: ok run 'sudo umount -l /media/tmp'
<Homer> well it installed! :P
<zorglu_> Homer: it will install but not run
<buz> http://lists.kde.org/?l=kfm-devel&m=102490614521427&w=2 THIS should be it
<buz> now where is it
<cango_> scion: and i see cango@freezer:
<Homer> you sure? I have all the 32bit api installed
<dhq> fdoving:  okies
<cango_> scion: is that ok
<fdoving> dhq: now you can try to reboot to kubuntu.
<office> samba: Depends samba-common (= 3.0.22-1ubuntu3) but 3.0.22-1ubuntu3.1 will beinstaled
<office> something like this
<zorglu_> Homer: running 32-0bit code on 64kernel is not trivial at all
<scion> yes this means the file has been copied into /etc/sources.list
<scion> cango_: you are not finished yet
<scion> cango_: 3 more commands
<dhq> fdoving: _lostbyte_ wish me all the best and thanx alot :) ;)
<Telroth_Plushie|> office, try apt-get update, then apt-get install samba samba-common
<nagyv> zorglu_: vlc recognized my webcam, but I don't know how to capture its video with it. Could you give me some details? I tried the wizard, but don't know which file formats, compressions to use, and I feel myself lost.
<fdoving> dhq: you're welcome. :)
<cango_> scion: what can i do now
<scion> cango_: gpg --keyserver subkeys.pgp.net --recv 33BAC1B3
<zorglu_> nagyv: you do 'ctrl-a' and you should see your face :)
<_lostbyte_> he is too religious.
<cango_> scion: must i write to console
<scott_w|lappy> zorglu_: where do i initialise it?
<scion> cango_: yes
<scott_w|lappy> zorglu_: i'm not too good with KDE
<scion> cango_: all commands are done in console
<nagyv> zorglu_: yes I have it, but have can I save my face :)
<zorglu_> scott_w|lappy: in 'system settings -> network'
<scott_w|lappy> makes sense ^_^
<Homer> HAHAHAHAHAHAHA
<Homer> wine works
<cango_> scion: i see bash: cango@freezer:~/Desktop$: No such file or directory
<Homer> --force-archeteture for the win
<scion> cango_: type cd ~
<scion> cango_: or else type cd /home/cango
<zorglu_> nagyv: read the vlc doc :) it is no trivial for me to explain :) the vlc website contains a lot of example
<cango_> scion: ok i do it
<scion> cango_: next is: gpg --keyserver subkeys.pgp.net --recv 33BAC1B3
<cango_> scion: ok i do
<zorglu_> hmm it is ok to install i386 apps on amd64 ?
<scion> cango_: is that done?
<zorglu_> ok i misunderstood something :)
<Homer> well wine is working
<scion> cango_: next command
<Homer> so I guess so
<scion> cango_: gpg --export --armor 33BAC1B3 | sudo apt-key add -
<Homer> bbl
<Sanne> zorglu_: this might interest you: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=191205
<cango_> scion: i see that comment gpg: no ultimately trusted keys found
<scion> cango_: that is ok
<zorglu_> lookin
<cango_> scion: now what must i do
<scion> cango_: last command: sudo apt-get update
<scion> cango_: this will update Adept
<cango_> ok start the donload somethings
<cango_> scion: ok start the download somethings
<zorglu_> Sanne: ok so i was wrong saying it was not possible :) i wont read it all it is just to provide a better help here :)
<Bernardo> hi
<cango_> scion: is that finished
<Sanne> zorglu_: oh, I thought you wanted to install something on amd64... but anyway, it's good to know it's possible, yes? :)
<cango_> scion: now connect cipherfunk
<scion> cango_: close the Adept window and open it again
<zorglu_> Sanne: yes :)
<kolin> question:  what is the usual amount of processes that should be running in the process table?
<cango_> scion: but downloading not finished
<zorglu_> kolin: no stat there. why do you ask ?
<scion> cango_: then wait for downloading to finish
<fdoving> kolin: i have around 100
<dhq> fdoving: _lostbyte_thanx a million
<scion> brb someone is knocking on my door
<kolin> like i mean, how many should there be
<_lostbyte_> dhq, :)
<fdoving> kolin: depends on how many programs you've got running.
<cango_> scion: how many minute that is finish
<fdoving> dhq: so it worked? :)
<dhq> fdoving: yes :)
<kolin> cause i got 82, and that, to me, seems like a lot
<zorglu_> i got 125 :)
<dhq> fdoving: if funny how 2 line can scr** the whole thing
<zorglu_> kolin: 82 is nothing to worry about :)
<kolin> i think it's cause i am still thinking in terms of windows
<_lostbyte_> make that one line.
<fdoving> dhq: great, now you know you should add nosuid, noexec and noauto to the root filesystem. (the system settings applet probably just lets you do this without telling you it's a bad thing to do).
<_lostbyte_> :
<cango_> scion: no download from cipherfunk. because connection timed out.
<tidiman07> hi
<scion> cango_: okok
<tidiman07> i have question about kernel(s)
<kolin> it's just that some weird stuff is happening and i was wondering if it might because to many things are open
<fdoving> dhq: editing disk and filesystem settings can be dangerous, yes. small changes can easily leave your system unusable.
<dhq> fdoving: yes
<dhq> k
<scion> cango_: close the Adept window and open it again
<cango_> scion: i ask something when i install kbuntu firewall is not install what must i do
<_lostbyte_> fdoving, with only defaults it works.
<scion> cango_: search for xine and hopefully you will see xine-extracodecs in the list
<dhq> fdoving: but now my swap space is not there
<fdoving> _lostbyte_: yes, defaults will do. for root filesystems you want 'errors=remount-ro' too.
<scion> cango_: if you mess with the firewall (AKA iptables) your connection can be gone
<_lostbyte_> yes, excatly.
<fdoving> dhq: that was hda6?
<cango_> scion: i ask something. during installation of kbuntu firewall is not install what must i do
<scion> cango_: what about xine-extracodecs?
<cango_> scion: helal olsun. what i write you understand
<scion> cango_: did it work??
<cango_> scion: downloding is not finished
<dhq> fdoving: it was hda5
<cango_> scion: where can i find that codecs
<dhq> fdoving: what options should be given to swap
<mrbrdo> does KDE have Session settings like GNOME? like, to add startup programs to the session
<scion> cango_: in Adept by searching for xine it should be listed above xine in the search results
<dhq> fdoving: noauto
<_lostbyte_> dhq, simply "swap"
<cango_> scion: i open adept. and i see adept updater and i see 2 button
<dhq> _lostbyte_: there has to be a option
<fdoving> dhq: does it have noauto? that's wrong. as _lostbyte_ says simply 'swap'.
<dhq> so for the options i should write sway
<_lostbyte_> dhq, /dev/hda5     none    swap    sw      0       0
<fdoving> dhq: the fstab line should look like this: /dev/hda5 none swap sw 0 0
<cango_> scion: fetch list of updates & forget changes and qt
<cango_> scion: what can i do
<cango_> scion: downloading is finished
<scion> cango_: i email you a screen shot
<Telroth_Plushie|> mrbrdo, yes
<fdoving> scion: you know you can post screenshots at paste.ubuntu-nl.org ?
<dhq> fdoving: _lostbyte_ its 2 am here i gotta sleep catcha yall tommorow thanx for you help buy guys
<cango_> scion: adept is running and updating
<mrbrdo> Telroth_Plushie|: how to add progs to startup? Visual way, not editing .kde/Autostart
<fdoving> dhq: ok, you're welcome. good nite.
<_lostbyte_> dhq, good night.
<office> i shared one folder and my friend can`t use my folder because need oneuser andpassword
<office> can anyone help me?
<scion> fdoving: no i didn't
<Telroth_Plushie|> mrbrdo, alt+f2 -> "kcontrol" -> kde components -> autostart programs
<cango_> scion: are u there
<fdoving> scion: it's a nice feature, often screenshots can explain more than 1000 words :)
<office> Telroth_Plushie|: canyou help me?
<mrbrdo> Telroth_Plushie|: thanks
<office> i shared one folder and my friend can`t use my folder because need oneuser andpassword
<cango_> scion: i understand
<cango_> Telroth_Plushie|: thanx
<fdoving> office: add a user on your system with his name. and use 'smbpasswd username' from konsole to set a samba password for him.
<cango_> Telroth_Plushie|: u & scion really help me
<office> fdoving: adduser: Only root may add a user or group to the system.
<fdoving> office: if you want to do both things from konsole, run: 'sudo adduser'
<scion> cango_: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/24566
<cango_> Telroth_Plushie|: now my adept updater downloading
<cango_> scii
<cango_> scion: now my adept updater start downloading
<scion> cango_: ok, depending on your connection speed it may take some time
<cango_> scion: 171 package updating
<scion> cango_: haha
<cango_> scion: is that ur screenshot
<scion> cango_: yes
<cango_> scion: can i work with xgl
<scion> cango_: i sent it in an email also because the image is bigger
<slow-motion> n8
<cango_> scion: i understand
<fdoving> nite slow-motion.
<office> fdoving:  when i use smbpasswd username it shows me one list of commands
<cango_> scion: can i work with xgl
<fdoving> office: 'smbpasswd hisusername' repalce hisusername with the name you gave his user in adduser.
<scion> cango_: what do you mean? i do not understand!
<office> fdoving:
<office> When run by root:
<office>     smbpasswd [options]  [username] 
<fdoving> office: hang on.. maybe you have to use 'sudo smbpasswd -a username'
<knithx> Hi, I have a AMD64 processor, but Kubuntu 32
<knithx> I want to install the best kernel for me
<knithx> would it be (through apt) linux-k7?
<cango_> scion
<fdoving> knithx: probably the k7, yes.
<office> fdoving: thanksit is working now
<tibbar> hello I R ulber noob wil some1 hlp me pls
<scion> yes
<cango_> scion: i said that kubuntu work with xgl
<tibbar> scion you sure?
<fdoving> office: great, you might experience that the password expires after some time. then you'll have to reset it with 'sudo smbpasswd username'
<scion> tibbar: an i sure of what?
<tibbar> !ubotu
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage
<tibbar> can you hlp em pls
<office> OK
<tibbar> me
<fdoving> office: when the password expires it will simply not let you login. I've heard people experiencing this after some time. Just be aware, might be usefull to put it in a notes.txt file :)
<cango_> scion: do u understand me
<scion> cango_: yes but you need a powerful computer/ graphics card to do xgl
<cango_> scion: my pc is a laptop
<nimnrod> how safe is CrossOver for Linux???
<scion> cango_: then forget about it!
<cango_> scion: and my graphic card is intel
<scion> cango_: you can have transparent windows and stuff but a 3D desktop is out of the question on a laptop!
<tibbar> did you help me earlier on?
<tibbar> abattoir: did you help me earlier on?
<Hawkwind> tibbar: If you have a question, just ask
<cango_> scion: 1.7 centrino & 256 mb ram
<tibbar> how do you make the text red :P
<scion> cango_: hehe
<cango_> nehe
<scion> cango_: AMD with 2GB RAM
<Hawkwind> tibbar: That happens when someone uses your nick in the senetence
<Homer> is there an actual performence difference between amd64 and x86?
<cango_> hmmm powerful
<tibbar> ok what ever you say
<cango_> scion: hmmm powerfulmy
<lascar> yesterday I installed Dapper from the live cd, and I haven't been able to boot into it ever since because Kubuntu hangs whenever it gets to bluetooth recognition, which is odd to me because though my mb supports it, I have no bluetooth devices.  Any help?
<scion> Homer: only if you have all 64bit programs and 64bit drivers for your hardware
<tibbar> my brother downloaded ati drivers for me and wine
<Homer> well seeing how f**king hard it is to install anything 32-bit, then I'd assume I do
<scion> hehe
<cango_> scion: my graphic card is intel i810 85x
<Homer> yeah
<Homer> Wine dies from "Bad malloc calls"
<Homer> I'm guessing that has something to do with 32-bit malloc
<cango_> scion: i am waiting
<tibbar> Hawkwind I have a ati radeon x700 and I can play some linux opengl games fine, but when I try to emulate things it laggs or gives me erros
<lascar> cango_: follow the channel rules and be patient
<tibbar> errors
<scion> cango_: Radeon X1950
<scion> cango_: http://www.trustedreviews.com/images/article/inline/3337-1.jpg
<Homer> yeah so I'd recommend 32-bit ubuntu for 64-bit systems
<Homer> I'm not switching cause I'm lazy tho
<scion> a beast of a graphics card
<Homer> you graphics card?
<Homer> your*
<scion> hehe
<cango_> scion: i want to use pardus but i can see the wireless network but i dont use firefox
<scion> yes mine
<nimnrod> what applications are out there that make possible run windows programs in linux
<Homer> !wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<cango_> scion: are u rich or performance beast
<tibbar> does some1 know how I can test my wine, cause I have tried to emulate 2 games a both did not work
<jpiccolo_> i upgraded my java and now azuureus wont work
<Homer> !ktorrent
<Homer> lol
<ubotu> ktorrent: BitTorrent client for KDE. In component main, is optional. Version 1.2-0ubuntu5 (dapper), package size 738 kB, installed size 2964 kB
<office> fdoving: can i another question?
<scion> my job is well paid and i am also a performance beast
<scion> lol
<lascar> !bluetooth
<ubotu> For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<tibbar> someone help pls
<office> fdoving: how can i give him write access on my shared folder?
<Homer> uh wine doesn't work most of time on 3d games
<nimnrod> c an i install Shockwave Player with Wine?
<lascar> nimnrod: you can with Crossover
<nimnrod> CrossOver isnt free
<cango_> scion: can i change language to turkish my kubuntu
<scion> emmm
<tibbar> my brother can emulate fine I think it might be somthing to do with ati drivers not sure
<cango_> hehe
<scion> cango_: yes you can
<lascar> nimnrod: It can be ;), try bittorent
<Homer> beats me, I can't can't even get ati drivers to hardware accelerate linux apps
<cango_> scion: what must i do
<scion> cango_: go to system settings in the menu
<Homer> let alone windows games
<Homer> heh
<cango_> ok
<snooplsm> hey can i get some special attention?
<lascar> even under Cedega?
<snooplsm> fakeroot make-jpkg jdk-1_5_0_07-nb-5_0-linux-ml.bin
<scion> cango_: on the top row select Regional & Accessibility
<snooplsm> yields this error: No matching plug-in was found
<Homer> no opengl acceraltion doesn't seem to work
<cango_> ok
<Homer> opengl works, but at like 3fps on Tux Racer :p
<tibbar> I can at least play supertux on opengl :)
<snooplsm> so any help?
<scion> cango_: then in the menu on the left there is country/region & Language
<cango_> scion: i can't see Turkish subselect
<lascar> yesterday I installed Dapper from the live cd, and I haven't been able to boot into it ever since because Kubuntu hangs whenever it gets to bluetooth recognition, which is odd to me because though my mb supports it, I have no bluetooth devices.  Any help?
<Homer> whats a good HTML editor for KDE
<thunderstorm> hi@all
<tibbar> also when I go to winecfg to the audio tab it crashes
<scion> cango_: click on the default drop down list and it is under Europe/Southern
<cango_> scion: ok
<Sanne> Homer: some people like quanta (I don't use it myself, though)
<thunderstorm> somewhere here speaks german?
<Sanne> thunderstorm: #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de
<thunderstorm> yeah, right... thanx ;)
<snooplsm> hey whats up
<Sanne> :)
<cango_> scion: now i restart for this
<office> So can anyone help me to give write acces one shared folder?
<tibbar> does someone here have ati?
<tony_> Hello, dose anyone got KXDOCKER for ubuntu 64 bit ??
<scion> cango_: you need to wait for adept to stop first, then get libxine-extracodecs first!
<cango_> scion: how
<tony_>  :)
<scion> cango_: the next time you turn on your laptop it will be in turkish
<scion> du hast
<tibbar> du bist der tisch
<scion> tibbar: i have ati
<office> scion: can you tell me how o give write acces one shared folder?
<tibbar> scoin you have ati right?
<cango_> scion: when i stop downloading,after restarting is continue
<tibbar> ok
<tibbar> do you have wine
<scion> tibbar: change permissions of that folder using chmod command
<tony_> Dose anyone have a KXDOCKER for kubuntu 64 ??? thanks
<tibbar> office asked
<scion> tibbar: like sudo chmod 0777 foldername here
<kolin> what is the best music player for kubuntu
<tibbar> scion its office that asked
<kolin> i don't know how i feel about this amarok
<office> scion: chmod?
<cango_> scion: you said "you need to wait for adept to stop first, then get libxine-extracodecs first!" adept can do it? or i do it
<scion> cango_: just continue using laptop in english until Adept is finished
<scion> cango_: when adept finished updating search for libxine-extracodecs and request install
<tibbar> scion have you emulated games on kubuntu?
<cango_> you need to wait for adept to stop first, then get libxine-extracodecs first!
<cango_> scion: you said "you need to wait for adept to stop first, then get libxine-extracodecs first!" adept can do it? or i do it
<scion> office: yes chmod is the command to change file/ folder permissions
<cango_> scion: can i play street fighter ex turbo 2 plus
<office> scion: can you give me an example?
<scion> cango_: adept to stop first, get libxine-extracodecs second :)
<office> i have one folder: /home/Desktop/firma/
<scion> office: okok
<cango_> scion: can i play street fighter ex turbo 2 plus with an emulator like zinc
<scion> sudo chmod 0777 /media/sharedfolder
<scion> or
<scion> sudo chmod 0755 /media/hda2/scionsfolder/
<scion> the number gives the different permissions
<office> i see
<office> thx
<office> so, now my friend will meable to write something on my shared folder?
<tibbar> scoin have you emulated a 3d game with wine?
<jpiccolo_> when i go to my azureus dir and run it, it works fine, but if i make a icon for it. it wont work
<cango_> scion: i ask my last question? how can i install linux programs
<scion> office: look at the bottom of this page for what different numbers mean - http://support.ipswitch.com/kb/WS-19990114-EM01.htm
<tony_> what is the best PHP IDE for linux ( free or commerical ) ??
<jpiccolo_> vi
<scion> cango_: using Adept
<scion> cango_: the whole point of updating your sources..list was to get a larger collection of packages to search with
<tibbar> scoin: have you emulated a 3d game with wine?
<scion> office: here as well http://www.redhat.com/docs/manuals/linux/RHL-7-Manual/getting-started-guide/s1-navigating-chmodnum.html
<scion> tibbar: i play counter strike, unreal tournament and quake3 using wine
<office> scion:  he is getting this message: Cannot create or replace New Foler: Access is denied Make sure the disk is not full or write protected and that the file is not curently in use
<tibbar> scoin: cool have you ever tried warcraft3?
<scion> well quake 3 is actually a linux .run file so it is native to linux
<Sanne> scion: ut has also a native linux client
<tibbar> UT 2 isnt it???
<scion> tibbar: from my windows days years ago when i heard warcraft was full of spyware i just never bothered, i like first person shooters instead of god games, sorry!
<tibbar> scoin: when I emulate warcraft 3 it starts loding and then it just quits
<cango_> scion: in my adept manager i open extracodecs status not installed but requested install
<scion> Sanne: I know, it was from when I was learning how to use wine!!
<scion> cango_: good stuff
<tibbar> scoin: fps_dough
<Sanne> scion: ah, I really should be paying more attention and backscroll , sorry! :)
<scion> hehe
<cango_> scion: you teach me linux
<scion> cango_: you pay me
<scion> lmao!!
<cango_> scion: please
<cango_> scion: hmmmmm
<tibbar> scoin:its my turn :(
<scion> cango_: it is very time consuming, i am also working, doing web development in my spare time and helping out with a project on sourceforge
<cango> scion: i.m thinkin'
<scion> cango_: i be very busy but when i am on this channel i will help anyone if i can
<sinpath> ok i need help with my ripper!!
<tibbar> scoin: hl2 cool you emulate that 2?
<Telroth_Plushie|> question, i have a /boot/message file, but when i added the gfxmenu (hd2,0)/boot/message, it still doesn't load it. any help ?
<cango_> scion: its not important i'm just jokin'
<scion> tibbar: no i have that installed on on my sisters windows box!
<tibbar> scoin: what ati drivers you using?
<scion> cango_: i was joking about you paying me
<tibbar> scoin: oh lol
<cango_> scion: how can i lern it
<cango_> scion: how can i learn it
<thev> can someone help me out with sound?  It's not working at all...
<scion> cango_: i read
<scion> cango_: buy a book or read a few tutorials on the internet, it takes alot of time
<tibbar> scoin: what ati drivers you using?
<scion> tibbar: its scion
<scion> and i use driver version 8.29.6
<tibbar> scion: lol it was on my clipbord
<scion> cango_: i am still learning new stuff every day
<main2> thev: sup?
<cango__> scion: how can i learn my graphic card support xgl
<main2> thev: please come and join #alsa
<scion> cango_: http://madpenguin.org/cms/
<thev> main2 - just installed Kubuntu, no sound.  I have no clue what to even look for
<tibbar> scion: when I try to emulate anything it just exits or dosn't work
<scion> cango__: this is a good place to learn linux - http://www.togaware.com/linux/survivor/
<main2> first of all, can you give me an indication of how much you think you know from your system?
<main2> so i can try to predict a number of things :P
<cango__> scion: how can i learn my graphic card support xgl
<main2> thev: on a scale from 0 to 10
<scion> tibbar: yeah wine and windows programs on linux almost turned me into an alcoholic
<main2> thev: start 'kmix' and doubleclick on the speaker in your systray
<scion> tibbar: so nasty
<main2> to see if anything is muted
<scion> hello TheGateKeeper
<sinpath> help my cd ripper wont save files!
<cango__> scion: how can i learn my graphic card support xgl
<TheGateKeeper> hiya scion
<thev> main2 - doesn't appear so
<tibbar> scion: The problem is my brother has nice nvidia and it took him a weed to install Linux a emulate most games, but he has no idea whats wrong with mine thats why im here
<scion> cango__: why you want that?
<main2> thev: please in #alsa
<main2> thev:  lets talk there, is more convenient
<cango__> scion: i think it's fantastic
<sinpath> can anyone help me with my r5ipper problem?
<scion> tibbar: i got most of my help from the how to's here - http://www.linux-gamers.net/
<scion> cango__: hehe, but it will probably crash your x server on your laptop
<scion> brb - another cigarette
<tibbar> the problem is I don't know what the problem is, it can be wine my sound or my ati drivers and I don't know
<cango__> scion: which one is better ubuntu or KUBUNTU? or Which is the difference
<TheGateKeeper> anyone use ekiga?
<TheGateKeeper> cango__: they are the same just use a different desktop
<cango__> scion: i ask which one gnome or kde
<scion> cango__: ubuntu comes with Gnome, kubuntu comes with KDE
<scion> i like KDE better, think it looks alot nicer but there is a good fan club for both
<cango__> scion: i said that can gnome be better than kde
<scion> i don't know, i do not like gnome but i hear it is slower then KDE
<al_maverick> for certain things, as well as kde can be better in other things
<scion> be right back i need 5 minutes away from PC
<clemyeats> gnome and kde are both great, I tend to fee more at home in KDE, but Gnome's been looking really good lately.
<fdoving> cango__: you ask in #kubuntu which is a KDE users channel. Most of us prefer KDE and Kubuntu. If you ask in #ubuntu most users will prefer GNOME.
<tibbar> KDE is the best
<al_maverick> anybode here used unace to uncompress .ace files?
<tibbar> does someone know where I can get help with my wine and ati drivers for kubuntu?
<scion> al_maverick: try 7zip
<fdoving> al_maverick: you have problems?
<al_maverick> yeah, trying to uncompress a .ace file, but i get an error
<cango__> scion: can i restart after installation codecs
<fdoving> al_maverick: what error?
<al_maverick> no luck browsing the forums or in google
<al_maverick> Error: No such archive found:
<al_maverick>   /home/al/tmp/ghost.ace
<tibbar> If you want the (scion:) infront of your text do you have to type it in the whole time?
<fdoving> al_maverick: what is the command you're using? and what is the archive name?
<al_maverick> the file name is right that one
<al_maverick> ./unace x ghost.ace
<al_maverick> unace is in the same folder
<al_maverick> im using 2.5 from winace.com
<clemyeats> tibbar: start typing the name then TAB. Completion.. in most IRC clients.
<fdoving> al_maverick: i suggest installing unace from the adept archives.
<al_maverick> i tried that, but its too old. it says it doesnt recognize the compression format
<fdoving> al_maverick: ah.
<fdoving> al_maverick: does ./unace work? without any arguments?
<al_maverick> yep, it brings up the help screen
<tibbar> !ubotu
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage
<fdoving> al_maverick: good.
<al_maverick> it looks like its working ok, thought its the only .ace file i got, so i really dont know
<asky> !ubotu
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage
<asky> :)
<tibbar> !ktorrent
<ubotu> ktorrent: BitTorrent client for KDE. In component main, is optional. Version 1.2-0ubuntu5 (dapper), package size 738 kB, installed size 2964 kB
<fdoving> al_maverick: try ./unace x /home/al/tmp/ghost.ace
<al_maverick> ill try again :)
<al_maverick> same error
<tibbar> gonmefreak why are you in a kde channel?
<Flosoft> hey
<al_maverick> Error: No such archive found:
<Flosoft> what package do I need for Java Support in Konqueror / Firefox?
<tibbar> !tell gnomefreak ktorrent
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tell gnomefreak ktorrent - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<scion> cango__: yeah if you want
<fdoving> !java > flosoft
<scion> tibbar: type sc and then press tab
<tibbar> scion: cool
<cango> scion: i still dont play my mp3s
<tibbar> scion: thats a bit faster
<scion> cango: the extracodecs helps Amarok to play mp3
<cango> scion: i install codec
<cango> restart but i dont listen
<Flosoft> thx
<al_maverick> fdoving: i even downloaded v2.2, to try if it could be an error in the last version, but it was the same
<cango> amarok open and immediately closed with this comment"playlist finished"
<fdoving> al_maverick: sounds strange.
<scion> cango: do you want help playing mp3?
<super_noobs> hey..how can i check mp3 to know if it is ok?
<cango> scion: ok i fis
<cango> scion: ok i finish HIM like Sub-Zero
<scion> cango: what does "fis" mean?
<cango> scion: now my mp3s playin'
<cango> scion: i write it wrongly
<super_noobs> hey ... how can i convert wma to mp3?
<scion> that is because you installed libxine-extracodecs
<Flosoft> !java
<ubotu> To install a java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the Multiverse repository
<super_noobs> !wma
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<al_maverick> fdoving: i tried to run it with t, to check the file integrity, but same error
<cango> scion: how can i play midis?
<scion> cango: not sure, never needed to
<super_noobs> <cango>, u can use trimid
<cango> scion: can amarok play the files
<scion> cango: maybe
<cango> scion: this amarok hardly for me
<cango> scion: in suse amarok is very simple
<scion> cango: suse amarok? amarok is a KDE application, it works the same way on all distrobutions with KDE
<cango> suse with kde
<cango> scion: suse 9.1 with KDE
<scion> amarok on kubuntu and amarok on suse are the same thing
<scion> amarok is the best music player ever!! totally rocks!
<fdoving> al_maverick: i don't have any good suggestions, sorry.
<al_maverick> fdoving: no problem. i know its weird
<master_blaster> question: i've setup rsync task and setup ssh keys (under my regular user account, not su)... will cron.daily run this as root or as my regular user... when i sudo <script> it prompts for password once again
<cango> scion: how can i install programs like xmms
<Dr_willis> sudo apt-get install xmms
<Dr_willis> or fire up the package manager and search for them and install them
<scion> or in Adept search for XMMS
<scion> cango: most programs can be installed using Adept
<heinkel_111> anyone familiar with sendmail MTA's here?
<cango> scion: for example limewire
<scion> cango: limewire is horrible
<heinkel_111> my messages sent keep getting rejected due to sender adress domain is localhost.localdomain
<scion> cango: i am a bit torrent fan
<heinkel_111> how can i make sendmail add correct domain to mail sent?
<cango> scion: hey i can see xgl from adept
<scion> cango: for limewire you need to install it manually
<cango> scion: can i use xgl
<niroxx> does anyone of you know, how to change the textcolor in the controlline of kde ?
<cango> i really love it
<fdoving> heinkel_111: not too familiar with sendmail, but i strongly recommend postfix if you can choose what MTA to use.
<scion> cango: do it if you want but your laptop might crash
<cango> scion: i said that if x server down can i use safe mode
<scion> cango: i would not recommend it, a normal desktop is fine
<scion> cango: do it if you want
<niroxx> how can i change the textcolor of the open programs in the statusbar of kde ? screenshot : http://img165.imageshack.us/img165/4023/bildschirmphoto7xx1.jpg
<cango> scion: 1.7 centrino 64MB grap card, 256 mb ram
<scion> cango: disclaimer - if smoke comes out of your laptop its not my problem
<sync00> when I run ./configure on a certain installation, i get the following error: "checking for X... configure: error: Can't find X includes. Please check your installation and add the correct paths!"
<cango> scion: you scared me
<sync00> how do I get the X includes?
<scion> 64mb card?? don't bother, if it runs it will be very very slow
<cango> scion: where can i find kde themes
<heinkel_111> sync00: i think you need the developer packages
<heinkel_111> not 100% sure
<lupine_85> scion: bit of a sweeping statement there ;). Would likely work, assuming it's an AIGLX setup
<scion> cango in Adept
<lupine_85> however, quinn's repos are broken atm
<lupine_85> #ubuntu-xgl for more
<fdoving> sync00: as heinkel_111 says, you need xorg-dev.
<scion> type kde and scroll down through the list until you see themes, somewhere in the middle
<cango> scion: i said that can be a codec for midis
<sync00> alright, thanks heinkel_111 and fdoving :)
<scion> cango: or take a look at http://www.kde-look.org - they have many themes/icons/wallpapers
<Sanne> sync00: you can try libx11-dev
<cango> scion: ok
<scion> cango: type midi into Adept
<scion> cango: is your kubuntu now in turkish?
<cango> scion: no
<cango> scion: in language section only english
<scion> cango: i take screenshot and email to you
<cango> scion: ok
<octan> hi all
<octan> anyone got little to do?
<octan> can someone nmap me? i cant do it myself B|coz i have ports open on my lan that are closed to internet
<kolin> is there any mp3 player for linux that's like foobar2000
<kolin> or as customizable
#kubuntu 2006-09-24
<fdoving> octan: ok, doing.
<octan> thank you
<scion> cango: done
<fdoving> octan: where do you want the result? msg?
<octan> pm pjerhaps?
<fdoving> ok.
<scion> Age is no guarantee of maturity
<cango> scion: i understand i must search in adep TR isn't it
<scion> cango: yes for the language file
<cango> scion: if i want whatever i search in adep isn't it
<scion> cango: remember - Adept is your friend, use it for anything you might need as it has most thing since I helped you update your sources.list
<clemyeats> cango: right
<cango> scion: which KDE themes do u suggest?
<clemyeats> cango: ideally you should install everyting through APT (which Adept is a frontend to)
<plugs_> how can i create a dvd iso?
<cango> scion: which KDE themes do u suggest?
<scion> cango: it really is personal preference, get them all and pick your favourite
<cango> scion: i like ur theme i ask it
<dumbkiwi> plugs_: use k3b - when you go to burn the disc, click the "create image only" option
<scion> cango: in system settings > appearence click window decorations and the theme i use is called modern system
<plugs_> ah yes thanks dumbkiwi
<turrican> moin
<scion> ok guys and girls i'm going to disconnect, its time for some Prison Break Season 2!
<cango> scion: how can i transparent my windows
<cango> scion: how can i transparent my windows
<Dr_willis> which windows.
<Dr_willis> :P
<cango> any program window
<Dr_willis> just ANY - will proberly need the compwiz features.
<Dr_willis> that are still a work in progress
<OOD> some themes can support software transparency
<Dr_willis> and once ya use transparent windows.. you realize.. they sort of suck. :)
<OOD> or use XGL/AIGLX/Compiz
<fdoving> nite all.
<scion> fdoving: until another day
<fdoving> yeah, see you to morrow :)
<fdoving> bye.
<scion> fdoving: for another day of getting hammered out if it with questions!
<who_knows_who_i_> hi, does anyone know a multimedia player for kde that can play .pls playlists from the internet?
<nimnrod> !multimedia
<ubotu> For multimedia codecs see: https://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html and for applications see this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MultimediaApplications
<scion> who_knows_who_i_: http://gnuru.org/?node_id=751
<who_knows_who_i_> thanks!
<scion> who_knows_who_i_: amarok is good with .pls files
<scion> who_knows_who_i_: amarok with the xine engine
<octan> tcp6       0      0 *:ssh                   *:*                     LISTEN
<octan> how do i get sshd to use ip V4
<lupine_85> octan: edit the config file
<cango> scion: i download turkisk language pack but i don't change my language
<lupine_85> it's in /etc/ssh somewhere (there's one for client and one for server)
<octan> lupine_85, i see nothing in ther with tcp v6
<lupine_85> I'd imagine there are howtos somewhere - anyway, you want ipv4 not ipv6 ;)
<lupine_85> another key phrase is "what addresses is it binding to?"
<octan> lupine_85, ?
<lupine_85> ok.. do you see the line "# Use these options to restrict which interfaces/protocols sshd will bind to"
<lupine_85> See where it says "#ListenAddress <address-in-ipv4-form>" ?
<lupine_85> Uncomment it and you should be ok - until someone hax0rz j00
* lupine_85 writes down IP address ;)
<octan> lol oki
<knithx> How can I reboot the default settings for KDE?
<scion> cango: http://docsrv.caldera.com:8457/en/kdefaq/configure.html#AEN1753
<octan> lupine_85, i see this
<octan> #ListenAddress ::
<octan> #ListenAddress 0.0.0.0
<octan> so if i uncomment it i'll be fine?
<octan> like ListenAddress 0.0.0.0
<lupine_85> yep
<octan> oki thank you
<ubuntu_> ahhhh
<ubuntu_> boogggaggaa
<ubuntu_> free cd
<main2> ctrl+escape does not want to respond
<octan> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<main2> how do i start the k....... task thing.. ?
<ubuntu_> sims 2 dont install
<ubuntu_> help
<scion> main2: kcron
<octan> sims?
<octan> sims as in windows game?
<ubuntu_> yes
<Skrot> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Skrot> Are there any "standard" or ubuntu-ish ways to install newer nVidia-drivers than the ones in the reps+
<nagyv> Hello! Finally I have arrived to captre a video from my webcam using vlc, but I can not see the image during it. Is there a way to capture and save at the same time?
<omgwtfsql> is there any way to reset the mysql password, i'm trying to install ispconfig and it keeps telling me my password is incorrect
<RawSewage> how do I fix that error when I do sudo apt-get it says  dpkg is locked/being used by another process?
<RawSewage> sudo dpkg --config -i  doesnt work
<RawSewage> I mean configure
<crimsun> close whatever holds the dpkg lock
<BluDog_Anchorite> Ubuntu_  if you get that working in wine or cedega, let me know
<XTorchedX> OMFG! WAS THAT MR. UBUNTU?!?!
<OOD> o.0
<Tm_T> XTorchedX: what's your problem
<Skrot> Hi. How can I change the resolution of console, and still keep the splash boot?
<XTorchedX> i have a problem Tm_T?
<Ekkostorm> Hey all
<Ekkostorm> Does anyone know the path to the X System includes?
<Tm_T> XTorchedX: with all those caps, yes
<XTorchedX> relax
<Tm_T> XTorchedX: oh I'm very relaxed ;)
<Tm_T> Ekkostorm: /usr/include/X11/ ?
<XTorchedX> me too :D
<Ekkostorm> ahh...
<Ekkostorm> duh
<josh_> i just destroyed windows
<josh_> omg
<josh_> i need it back
<XTorchedX> congratulations josh_
<XTorchedX> ohh
<XTorchedX> why?
<Ekkostorm> LOL... deep breaths josh_
<socres> nobody needs it back
<Ekkostorm> It will be okay...
<josh_> i tried enabling spread spectrum clocking and it wont boot into windows now
<XTorchedX> what do you need windows for
<josh_> gaming
<josh_> all my pictures are on there
<josh_> all my music
<josh_> movies
<josh_> documents
<XTorchedX> just mount it...
<Ekkostorm> Tm_T: don't think thats the one.  I'm trying to compile kmymoney2 8.5, it's asking for the X includes during the configure...
<josh_> i can access it from linux but i cna't boot into it
<Tm_T> Ekkostorm: have you installed those?
<josh_> it will load and then i get a blue screen and it restarts
<XTorchedX> why would you need to boot into it for pictures music movies and documents?
<Dr_willis> gee did ya disable the spread spectrum stuff...
<josh_> and ALL MY GAMES
<OOD> it's called ntfs-3g, get all your files back :)
<Ekkostorm> I tried looking for the package... but there are a lot of X packages...
<XTorchedX> yeah did you undo what you did?
<josh_> f.e.a.r. guild wars, prey, doom, need for speed
<Tm_T> Ekkostorm: btw, you should look at eqonomize, saved my life
<josh_> all the 3dmarks
<Dr_willis> Ekkostorm,  proberly some xlib-dev packages
<josh_> aquamark
<XTorchedX> josh_: are you 15?
<josh_> 16 lmfao
<josh_> i can do anything in linux cept for gaming
<Dr_willis> reformat/reinstall - the windows mantra
<josh_> but i am a gamer
<Dr_willis> Gaming is for the weak
<XTorchedX> yeah, those games suck
<Dr_willis> 'im a power gamer' is akin to saying 'im a power drinker'
<Dr_willis> :)
<josh_> fuk
<Tm_T> guys, behave
<josh_> well plz help me fix it
<bou9al> hi all
<Tm_T> josh_: what exactly you did?
<Ekkostorm> Tm_T: eqonomize? what's that?
<josh_> i put a jumper on my hd
<josh_> thats all
<bou9al> I need some help please
<josh_> to enable spread spectrum clocking
<Tm_T> Ekkostorm: lightweight "money app"
<XTorchedX> ok ok, so you enabled spread spectrum clocking...what happened when you disabled it?
<josh_> and i dunno why i did it either, i wanted to see if tehre were any noise or performance differences
<Ekkostorm> hmm...
<josh_> i disabled it and now i crash when i try booting into windows
<XTorchedX> apparently you've found a performance issue
<josh_> lol
<Tm_T> Ekkostorm: http://eqonomize.sourceforge.net/screenshots.html
<josh_> well why would it do this?
<bou9al> can anyone help me please
<XTorchedX> you could have corrupted your hard drive
<josh_> :O
<josh_> omg
<josh_> omg
<josh_> omgomgomgogmgomgomomgogmgom
<Tm_T> Ekkostorm: ugly screenshots but you get an idea, if that's enough for you, I recommend it
<josh_> hold on i'll see if i can get all the files
<XTorchedX> ok
<XTorchedX> i'll wait patiently
<josh_> oh my god
* Dr_willis wonders if everyone has josh_ on ignore now.
<Dr_willis> :)
<Dr_willis> Next......
<XTorchedX> he's an exciteable bloke hey
<Dr_willis> 'friends dont let friends use windows'
<OOD> lol
<Tm_T> oh come on, quit it already
<XTorchedX> 'omg omg omg, i broke my crack pipe!'
<josh_> omg
<josh_> i froze up trying to access my windows partition
<Tm_T> that sounds... interesting
<XTorchedX> check the disk integrity
<josh_> wait
<josh_> i can access everyting
<josh_> just not my documents
<Tm_T> ok, sleep ->
<josh_> i have a year of pictures on there!!!!!!
<josh_> which is like 5 gigs
<XTorchedX> pictures of what?
<XTorchedX> ohh i know why you're worried
<XTorchedX> it's all your porn isn'tit!
<XTorchedX> 'ohh noes! teh pr0n is g0n!!11!"
<larson9999> linux rocks!
<OOD> yep
<larson9999> just restore from your backup
<brydenn> ok i'm a retarded n00b. what is the "code" i need to put in fstab so my windows HD mounts
<larson9999> it's so much easier to get pr0n these days
<larson9999> brydenn: use the gui
<brydenn> what gui
<Dr_willis> http://wiki.linux-ntfs.org/doku.php?id=ntfs-en#how_do_i_mount_an_ntfs_volume
<brydenn> i just want it to auto mount everytime
<Dr_willis> is worth reading
<larson9999> brydenn: then afterwards you can check fstab and see what it puts in there.
<Dr_willis> it details that and other options you may want to use.
<josh___> ok
<josh___> i think even linux is being hit
<brydenn> alright Dr_willis, thanks
<josh___> i'm freaking out here
<Dr_willis> gee we never noticed
<XTorchedX> is josh_ upset about something?
<Dr_willis> i think his dog died...
<XTorchedX> poor dog
<nimnrod> i installed Winamp using Wine but didnt work so well and now want to uninstall it... how?
<monkd> rm
<monkd> nimnrod: rm
<elusive_jackal> sudo rm -Rf /
<nimnrod> hmm.. i dont understand.. could you be more specific please?
<monkd> nimnrod: rm is the command
<monkd> if you type rm --help
* lupine_85 spanks elusive_jackal
<monkd> nimnrod: it will tell you everything you need to know
<lupine_85> behave
<monkd> nimnrod: after the /place the directory it sits in
<lupine_85> nimnrod: you just delete the directory Wine installed the program into. Usually that's (in your home dir) .wine/drive_c/Program Files/(something)
<nimnrod> i undesrtand that rm its for removing directories, but i want to uninstall Winamp not just remove it... i dont know if im right tho
<nimnrod> lupine_85: thank you
<Dr_willis> sudo apt-get remove xmms
<Dr_willis> winamp ?
<lupine_85> nimnrod: because "Windows" doesn't exist on your PC, there's nothing to "uninstall" it from ;)
<Dr_willis> wine installs stuff in its own fake windows directory.. check there.. delete it.. or run the winamp uninstaller.exe
<lupine_85> maybe a couple of extra registry entries will be left in wine's DB, but that's only a few hundred bytes of storage
<nimnrod> i see.... im just exploring what i can do with Wine
<Dr_willis> use wine to install spyware. so you an see what it puts where. :)
<nimnrod> nice tip
<nimnrod> haha
<nimnrod> is it possible to install Shockwave Player with Wine?
<Linux_Galore> nimnrod: yes
<lupine_85> nimnrod: as long as you install a browser for it as well :)
<lupine_85> presumably Firefox ;)
<Linux_Galore> lupine_85: I didnt
<nimnrod> oh.. so it wont work with firefox
<lupine_85> Linux_Galore: really?
<lupine_85> how does that work?
<Linux_Galore> lupine_85: yep, got flash 9 and shockwave working in the Linux version of firefox
<lupine_85> (e.g. how does one get the linux browser to use the windows plugin)
<lupine_85> phwoar. any linkys?
* lupine_85 wonders if it'd work on amd64
<nimnrod> wow
<Linux_Galore> lupine_85: only if you have the 32 bit version of the browser
<dako> I am having a problem with CUPS. After I set up my printer it wants a login for authentication. Is there a way around this?
<nimnrod> how you did that Linux_Galore
<gekko`_> flash 9 is already released? thought flash 8 is the latest one :-)
<lupine_85> hrmh... no, all 64-bit on my test rig :(
<Linux_Galore> there are two ways, you can manually create the plugins under wine or you can just use codeweavers and that will do it for you
<nimnrod> crossover software?
<nimnrod> I'd like to know how to do it with Wine
<Linux_Galore> nimnrod: crossover is wine with an easy setup front end
<nimnrod> oooh
<nimnrod> but wine its free :-)
<Linux_Galore> or you can use winetools
<motorcitymadman> having problem with kate spell checker. will not fire-up tp spell ck. how do i fix?
<bobesponja> hey all
<bobesponja> I keep getting this error when scanning my collection http://p80.free.fr/snapshot1.png
<bobesponja> the version of taglib I have is 1.4-4
<mike_> Hello, has anyone tried automatix on kubuntu?
<motorcitymadman> mike_: i did last night
<mike_> how did it go motor?
<motorcitymadman> all good, there is a install for ubuntu and one for kubuntu
<mike_> The install on the automatix site....thaT WORKED FOR YOU?
<monkd> where can i see list of all installed applications/
<Linux_Galore> mike_: I wouldnt use it
<motorcitymadman> mike_: http://www.getautomatix.com/
<nimnrod>  Linux_Galore: i downloaded shockwave player. could you instruct me how can i make it work with my linux firefox?
<motorcitymadman> Linux_Galore: why you say that ?
<j2daosh> anyone inhere ever use qingy?
<Maneit> !logs
<ubotu> Channel logs can be found at http://people.ubuntu.com/~fabbione/irclogs
<Linux_Galore> motorcitymadman: becuase it edit files based on pre conceived setups, what happens if your setup is different
<Kr4t05> nimnrod: last I knew, shockwave didn't work in Linux.
<Linux_Galore> Kr4t05: it does but you have to use wine
<Kr4t05> Ew...
<nimnrod> HOW?
<Linux_Galore> nimnrod: go grab a copy of codeweavers 5.01, Im not going to type 3 pages of internals text out for you so you can setup a plugin with wine in here
<nimnrod> ok
<gissi> Linux_Galore: Are those 3 pages of intenals text available on a Wiki somewhere? You need to post it all here ;)
<gissi> Linux_Galore: s/You need/You don't need/
<Linux_Galore> gissi: god knows, last I heard winetools were doing something like codeweavers to simplify the creation of a binary plugin for firefox
<gissi> Linux_Galore: That would be nice... Well, I believe nimnrod will have to Goggle for it then...
<Kr4t05> Does anyone know if Google SketchUp works in Wine?
<gissi> nimnrod: I believe this can help you: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Shockwave
<gissi> nimnrod: Very odd that you have to install Firefox for Windows but should work, I didn't test :)
<Linux_Galore> http://www.wine-doors.org/ is the FOSS version  of codeweavers
<cango> help my adept not opened
<cango> is anybody help me
<Dr_willis> hmm
<cango> adept make an error
<cango> dr_willis: help me
<Dr_willis> and the error is ?
<Kr4t05> cango: what's your native language?
<cango> turkish
<Kr4t05> !tr
<ubotu> Turk ubuntu kullanicilari, turkce yardim yada geyik icin #ubuntu-tr hizmetinizde.
<cango> Kr4t05: tr
<cango> Another process is using the packaging system database (probably some other Adept application or apt-get or aptitude). Please close the other application before using this one.
<cango> is the error.
<cango> Another process is using the packaging system database (probably some other Adept application or apt-get or aptitude). Please close the other application before using this one.
<cango> is the
<cango> error
<hmonster> cango--what other programs are you running?
<cango> nothing
<cango> i restart my comp but it didn't
<hmonster> cango-do you have a terminal open that you ran su on?
<cango> terminal like what
<hmonster> konsole
<cango> maybe
<cango> what must i do
<hmonster> I know that if I have a terminal open that I ran su, sudo in
<hmonster> even when I exit out of su, I will get that error
<Dr_willis> but if he rebooted.. that couldent be it.
<hmonster> I have to close that terminal session
<cango> hmonster: i download some packages with adept and downloaded but when it readying i close adept
<hmonster> was it all done?
<Dr_willis> adept has a lock file that may of not gotten cleaned out. but i forget the exact place of that.
<cango> ok
<Dr_willis> the bot has a factoid for it
<Dr_willis> !lock
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lock - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<cango> what must i do
<cango> hey men what must i do
<hmonster> was adept all done?
<cango> no
<hmonster> you just closed adept without it finishing?
<cango> yeah
<hmonster> dpkg --configure -a
<|GaiJin|> hmmm.... do we have some way of installing and browsing themes in kde??
<hmonster> will finish up stuff left undone
<cango> my console said that "dpkg: requested operation requires superuser privilege"
<|GaiJin|> sudo in front then
<hmonster> kdesu
<hmonster> or gnome equivalent
<Dr_willis> |GaiJin|,   not noticed a similer feature to that gnome-art program. :(
<hmonster> nvm this is Kubuntu
<Dr_willis> but i found plenty of decent themes in the standard repos.
<cango> what can i do
<|GaiJin|> yeah.... just browsed alittle... and found alot of sweet things...
<|GaiJin|> but would have been nice to have a graphical tool for them
<hmonster> sudo dpkg --configure -a
<Dr_willis> I found that gnome-art program nice.. and very annoying.
<Dr_willis> 1000+ themes. and most of them stink. :P
<cango> my console said that "dpkg: requested operation requires superuser privilege"
<|GaiJin|> what hmonster said... and enter password...
<hmonster> have you set a root password?
<|GaiJin|> and then enter
<cango> my console said "dpkg: requested operation requires superuser privilege" when i enter sudo dpkg --configure -a"
<Kr4t05> Man, XGL is going to make me angry.
<crimsun> then don't use Xgl
<cango> help help help
<hmonster> do you know root password?
<cango> yes
<|GaiJin|> kubuntu don't have root pass out of box....
<hmonster> su <enter>
<cango> when i type reset adept what happened
<cango> hmonster: when i type reset adept what happened
<hmonster> I dont know what reset adept does
<|GaiJin|> nothing
<dive-o> How do I set my system to automatically set the MTU on my network interface on bootup? Running gig-e here, and I'd like it to set the mtu to 9000 on bootup
<AWOSDev> I'm getting very fed up with crontab.
<Dr_willis> dive-o,  could put a command in the rc.local file
<AWOSDev> "/tmp/crontab.dMkKQh/crontab":2: bad minute
<Dr_willis> but i dont even know what the command would be to set it
<crimsun> AWOSDev: paste the crontab entry
<Kamping_Kaiser> AWOSDev, paste us the line
<Kamping_Kaiser> er, sory :|
<Kamping_Kaiser> hi crimsun
<dive-o> Dr_willis: I know the command, I just wasn't sure debian/ubuntu even processed rc.local
<crimsun> hi Kamping_Kaiser
<dive-o> thanks :)
<AWOSDev> */5 *  *   *   *     wget http://some/web/site/ -O "/home/awilcox/some/folder/$(date "+\%d \%b \%y \%H \%M \").html"
<Dr_willis> dive-o,  id assume if  they ignored /etc/rc,local - it wouldent be there. :P
<Dr_willis> heh heh - i know it works in edgy
<AWOSDev> Also tried with just a * vs */5
<Homer> whats good HTML editor for KDE?
<Homer> perferably one with fast preview
<dive-o> Dr_willis: yeah, that'll teach me to check before asking :P
<Kamping_Kaiser> iirc you need 0 instead of * for the hour/minute
<dive-o> I try to ask first so I don't hose packages or something, since I'm more of a BSD person but love kubuntu on my desktop
<AWOSDev> Homer, personally I would use KDevelop
<Homer> isn't that overkill
<crimsun> you can actually strip the leading '*/'
<crimsun> it's implied per se
<AWOSDev> Well I like it but that's probably because I do PHP Perl C++ Assembly and Shell Scripts too.  :)
<AWOSDev> crimsun I tried just '30' too
<AWOSDev> with no quotes
<AWOSDev> I want it to do it at the top and bottom of every hour
<dive-o> sweet, after turning on jumbo frames on my fileserver & desktop I'm getting 40MB/s :-)
<AWOSDev> but I just tried random things to try and make it work
<AWOSDev> dive-o, where can I do that?  :P
<AWOSDev> But anyway back to my crontab what is wrong with it?
<AWOSDev> It is getting very frustrating and irratating
<AWOSDev> I looked on Google and Ubuntuforums to no avail
<dive-o> AWOSDev: buy yourself a netgear GS108, and have two machines with decent onboard gigabit
<AWOSDev> I don't have any gigabit cards though :P
<dive-o> that'd be an issue
<AWOSDev> No I know I have to get gigabit so I was just kidding, didn't you see the smiley at the end?
<AWOSDev> :)
<dive-o> my fileserver: http://www.endersgame.net/~dive/jane.txt
<dive-o> workstation: http://www.endersgame.net/~dive/ender.txt
<AWOSDev> 2x750GB?!!??!!?
<lmosher> my screen just goes blank when I hit Ctrl+Alt+F1. It never did this before I installed the 'nvidia' drivers (it works fine under the 'nv' driver)
<dive-o> yeah. that's what happens when I have over $1000 in checking, get drunk, and type in newegg.
<crimsun> AWOSDev: what is that last \ escaping?
<dive-o> scary thing is that it's almost at 50%.
<AWOSDev> % S
<AWOSDev> Konversation takes it as a strikeout:P
<dive-o> memorizing my debit card number is probably the worst thing I've ever done for my finances :-P
<AWOSDev> LOL @ dive-o :) :) :) :)
<crimsun> so it's '\%S'?
<AWOSDev> Yes
<AWOSDev> how'd you do that?
<AWOSDev> oh %
<AWOSDev> meaning %%
<dive-o> AWOSDev: what's really bad is when a package of really nice upgrade crap comes in the mail, and you're like "uh... when did I order this?" *check online banking* "oh... sh*"
<AWOSDev> LOL again at dive-o :P
<dive-o> I almost ended up with an extra two gigs of ram that way, until I got to work the next day and cancelled the sale on newegg
<AWOSDev> Oh man that's funny
<AWOSDev> just let it go and take the 2GB :)
<dive-o> You have no idea how tempted I was.
<AWOSDev> Oh yes I most certainly do have an idea
<AWOSDev> I've almost spent a couple thousand $$$$ on eBay before my sanity came back and said "you really don't need the really nice Prosignia DP380")
<dive-o> But I had to spend $100 on some other stuff... and I *am* trying to save up, as I'm getting married in July and will need at least $9k
<AWOSDev> Well congratulations on your engagement.
<AWOSDev> ;)
<dive-o> thanks :)
<AWOSDev> I hope she's alright with you being a geek :)
<dive-o> hell, she's a chemistry nerd, but a computer geek too. She runs NetBSD.
<AWOSDev> Oh my two geeks getting married.
<dive-o> I'd get her into Kubuntu, but she doesn't have enough spare disk to backup all her stuff, so she can stick with that, it does what she needs
<AWOSDev> how many modems are going to attend your wedding?  :P
<dive-o> lol
<AWOSDev> and how many computers are you going to have!?
<dive-o> considering that a good five of the people I've invited are from the hosting company where I work
<XTorchedX> five?
<XTorchedX> how many are coming?
<dive-o> AWOSDev: well, right now if I flicked a few more power switches I could have 4 nix servers in my room
<dive-o> wait, five
<AWOSDev> Oh come on four is it?
<AWOSDev> five?
<AWOSDev> I have five running *all the time*
<AWOSDev> and a total of 12
<dive-o> AWOSDev: I took my 16 port switch to work because we were out of ports in the office and I wanted to get all my experimental boxes online
<dive-o> so I'm limited to an 8 port gig-e switch at the moment
<AWOSDev> I know
<XTorchedX> i have one computer
<AWOSDev> you really don't know how hard it is to have a 5-port workgroup switch
<AWOSDev> O_o
<dive-o> we have OC48s at work, so it's handy to use that for test boxes
<AWOSDev> XTorchedX - go buy more!  more!  MORE!!!!!!!
<XTorchedX> why?
<AWOSDev> because it's what every good computer geek wants :)
<XTorchedX> yeah but why?
<dive-o> I could technically get about eight online right now, but my room is hot as hell as it is
<AWOSDev> Because they're fun!
<AWOSDev> Collectible!
<XTorchedX> i mean i could buy more
<XTorchedX> i could buy a rack
<XTorchedX> and fill it
<XTorchedX> and put it in my bedroom
<AWOSDev> Heck I have an 8088 and a 486
<XTorchedX> and let them whirrrrrr me to sleep everyniht
<XTorchedX> yeah see i get rid of old junk
* XTorchedX quickly shuts the draw full of old junk
<AWOSDev> It's hard for me to go to bed during power outages - no hard disks spinning!  :)
<XTorchedX> yeah, i get rid of it all!
<AWOSDev> LOL
<AWOSDev> I still have 2 586s
<AWOSDev> a Pentium II
<AWOSDev> and it goes up from there
<XTorchedX> i have miscellaneous old parts
<AWOSDev> plus a Canon StarWriter
<dive-o> I've got, hrm. 80386DX 33mhz, Sun Ultra 1 167mhz, Sun Ultra 5 333mhz, Sun Netra t1 105 440mhz, Athlon XP 2.167ghz, Athlon 64 x2 2.42 (oc'd) ghz
<XTorchedX> no complete systems
<AWOSDev> so really I have 13
<XTorchedX> i don't have the room to keep the cases around
<dive-o> then a SPARCbook 3GX 110mhz and various pentium3/duron gear
<XTorchedX> so i pull out the guts and go 'thatll be useful one day'
<AWOSDev> dive-o, cool 386
<dive-o> bringing home a pentium 3 to become my router soon, because it gets a lot less hot than the ultra 1
<AWOSDev> that's whats missing
<AWOSDev> Yeah I use a P3 (well really Celeron) for my router
<dive-o> AWOSDev: it's even got the little switch, if you turn it from the bunny to the turtle it's 25mhz!
<AWOSDev> 500MHz/256MB/Kubuntu
<AWOSDev> dive-o wow!  the switch!
<AWOSDev> Old technology FTW!
<AWOSDev> I still have an 8088
<AWOSDev> throw the switch and it becomes 4.77MHz vs 7.16MHz
<AWOSDev> :P
<dive-o> AWOSDev: I refuse to call it the turbo switch. It's the bunny switch!
<AWOSDev> Mine just has numbers, no animals
<AWOSDev> I have math not furry woodland creatures :P
<AWOSDev> I'm missing a 286 and 386
<dive-o> my duron and p3 have been parted out, so I'd have to toss spare drive controllers (I have plenty) in them
<AWOSDev> then I have literally every Intel processor made since 1982
<dive-o> I have a 750mhz p3 slot cpu on my desk that I've been meaning to send to a friend but keep forgetting about
<AWOSDev> Yeah I have a 1.2GHz I'm gonna give to a friend after I put Kubuntu on it
<AWOSDev> first LInux machine :)
<dive-o> AWOSDev: we should prolly take this to #kubuntu-offtopic
<AWOSDev> Yeah you're prolly right
<XTorchedX> what a coincidence! i'm using kubuntu!
<AWOSDev> but I need my crontab fixed!
* XTorchedX marvels at the coincidence
<dive-o> what do you need your crontab to do?
<AWOSDev> wget
<dive-o> I've got mine doing all sorts of crap, I should be able to figure it out
<AWOSDev> */5 *  *   *   *     wget http://some/web/site/ -O "/home/awilcox/some/folder/$(date "+\%d \%b \%y \%H \%M \%S").html"
<dive-o> AWOSDev: I'm not familiar with that exact syntax, but what's the problem you're having?
<AWOSDev> crontab:2:bad minute
<AWOSDev> when I erase the wget just put "ls" it accepts it
<dive-o> ahh, I think I see the problem
<dive-o> using two double quotes
<dive-o> two sets, rather
<AWOSDev> AW CRAP
<AWOSDev> yes that's the problem
<AWOSDev> see I'm too close to it to release that :)
<AWOSDev> Nope
<dive-o> I really need to set my fileserver up to just do a friggin dump of my dedicated server every so often
<AWOSDev> still has the problem
<AWOSDev> 2:bad minute
<dive-o> hmm
<XTorchedX> hey
<XTorchedX> i should get like 5 computers
<neddiW> hi, does anyone knows of a good wireless network program so I can change from one network to another :)
<XTorchedX> and set them all up as some sort of dedicated server for something
<dive-o> test idea: put the wget command in a shell script, have crontab call that?
<XTorchedX> then get a fat pipe
<AWOSDev> rieddiW, wlassistant
<XTorchedX> and be a internet awesome tastic superstar
<XTorchedX> !!!
<AWOSDev> Oooh if I had the money for that XTorchedX
<shegman> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing (window) manager) and XGL (Xserver architecture layered on top of OpenGL) howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager XGL+compiz help in #ubuntu-xgl  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<XTorchedX> you can't get fat pipes where i live
<XTorchedX> i'd have to move to asia or europe
<XTorchedX> probably asia
<AWOSDev> Why where do you live?
<AWOSDev> neddiW, wlassistant will do for you
<XTorchedX> awwwwwstraayyylyaaaaaa
<lupine_85> !beryl
<AWOSDev> dive-o good idea
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about beryl - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<neddiW> AWOSDev, thanks ill give it a shot
<AWOSDev> neddiW, np
<neddiW> ;)
<AWOSDev> Oh man
<AWOSDev> dive-o I found the problem
<AWOSDev> there was an extra \n
<dive-o> ahh
<AWOSDev> part of it
<AWOSDev> wasn't on the same line
<dive-o> vixie cron gets picky about that
<soulrider> anyone here cna program in java? :P
<AWOSDev> soulrider, Yes
<AWOSDev> soulrider, I have some novice experience
<AWOSDev> why?
<dive-o> this should be fun. dumping filesystems on a remote server that has 3 known bad sectors, so that I can slap a new drive in it, reprovision it, and restore
<AWOSDev> dive-o :P
<AWOSDev> dive-o three sectors isn't bad though
<dive-o> true
<AWOSDev> but you're right
<AWOSDev> I had three sectors bad in 2000
<AWOSDev> on 9/14/2001 my HD died
<dive-o> but since I work there, and I handle returning bad hardware, I know how bad the failure rate is
<soulrider> AWOSDev: i got an error and i cant udnerstand why
<dive-o> I recently sent back 32 drives, got another 40 to 60 that I need to send back
<AWOSDev> soulrider what is it?
<AWOSDev> dive-o who do you use?
<soulrider> its an error reading forma  file and using a string tokenizer
<AWOSDev> dive-o meaning who do I need to stay away from :P
<dive-o> Hitachi and WD.
<soulrider> mind if i send you the java file ?
<AWOSDev> soulrider, um, how?
<dive-o> you should already know to stay away from them
<dive-o> I only buy seagates nowadays, but I only use SATA nowadays anyway
<AWOSDev> Western Digital, now them I trust
<AWOSDev> but Hitachi no
<soulrider> AWOSDev:  dunno :P
<dive-o> there isn't a single non-seagate spinning in my room
<AWOSDev> Hitachi == big problem
<AWOSDev> my main server runs 2 WDs
<AWOSDev> but my workstation uses a Seagate
<dive-o> they didn't give the deskstar line the nickname deathstar for no reason
<dive-o> though we had some fun times with out of warranty deathstars and a power drill with a 1/2 inch bit
<AWOSDev> dive-o, I have a laptop with a Travelstar
<AWOSDev> is this bad?
<dive-o> the travelstars are fine
<AWOSDev> Oh okay
<dive-o> the deskstars are the ones you want to stay away from
<AWOSDev> Okay
<dive-o> however, be careful with the laptop
<dive-o> the travelstars have glass platters
<AWOSDev> No
<AWOSDev> you're just exaggurating[sp]  right?
<dive-o> nope
<AWOSDev> NO!?
<AWOSDev> I've dropped that one twice
<AWOSDev> no problems as of yet
<dive-o> many laptop drives have glass platters, that's just the one i can remember
<XVampireX> Can I somehow make the apt-get install during the install (Not download) so it would take less CPU/Mem?
<dive-o> it takes a lot to break it, but it doesn't just crash, it shatters :P
<AWOSDev> Yeah I get it
<AWOSDev> dive-o I have a question
<AWOSDev> maybe you may not know
<dive-o> go for it
<AWOSDev> I had a Travelstar from the factory
<AWOSDev> installed Windows Server on it
<AWOSDev> left it running 13 days (after already using it turning it on/off every day) straight
<AWOSDev> it immediately died
<flaccid> !quake
<ubotu> Quake runs natively under linux see http://zerowing.idsoftware.com/linux/quake4/ for details
<AWOSDev> had to rush and xcopy what I could to another computer
<flaccid> !quake2
<dive-o> sounds like either a bad controller board or a bad spindle
<ubotu> quake2: improved version of id Software's Quake II engine. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1:0.3-1.1ubuntu1 (dapper), package size 1240 kB, installed size 3144 kB
<flaccid> hmm ne1 know how to get quake2 to go
<AWOSDev> But I left it running for 13 days straight at 150 degrees
<AWOSDev> that wouldn't cause it
<AWOSDev> ?
<dive-o> no
<AWOSDev> they replaced the drive and it's been fine since
<dive-o> my experience (I work in a datacenter with 4400+ servers, many of which have deskstars) is that when powered down one too many times they'll just up and die
<AWOSDev> It wasn't powered down, that's what I'm saying
<Dr_willis> !info quake2
<ubotu> quake2: improved version of id Software's Quake II engine. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1:0.3-1.1ubuntu1 (dapper), package size 1240 kB, installed size 3144 kB
<dive-o> we're discount dedicated hosting, which is why we use inexpensive drives (I was going to say cheap, but the WDs are usually fine, and fail a lot less)
<AWOSDev> who are you?
<dive-o> serverbeach
<AWOSDev> Okay cool.
<Admiral_Chicago> i just tried to log in but X wouldn't start because of a "no screens" rttot
<Admiral_Chicago> error
<dive-o> the only thing that really kills our drives is age. since they're not meant for hardcore server use, running them 24/7/365 for several years wears them out pretty well
<AWOSDev> LOL I do that too (rttot = error)
<AWOSDev> dive-o another thing
<AWOSDev> ever use Quantum?
<dive-o> oh god
<dive-o> shut up now
<dive-o> do not speak to me of quantum
<dive-o> :P
<AWOSDev> Why?
<AWOSDev> I have a Bigfoot from 1998
<AWOSDev> run 24/7/365 for a year and a half no problems
<dive-o> lol, I had a bigfoot (2.5GB) from 1996 or so
<AWOSDev> now I use her for a workstation vs server
<dive-o> it was just horribly slow
<AWOSDev> This is a 6GB
<flaccid> any linux/ubuntu gamers here?
<AWOSDev> Um yeah it is kinda slow
<Admiral_Chicago> i have XGL so i dont want to do a sudo dpkg-recnfigure xserver-xorg
<dive-o> didn't die until I decided to hit it with a hammer, but the speed pissed me off
<AWOSDev> flaccid: The only game I run is TORCS.
<AWOSDev> dive-o well this one ran at about room temperature
<AWOSDev> on for a year and a half
<AWOSDev> popped the case after shutdown
<dive-o> that's not bad at all
<AWOSDev> felt maybe a little hot
<AWOSDev> That was during Hurricane Wilma
<dive-o> I had a quantum SCSI drive last for quite a while
<dive-o> it only died when we had a power surge which also fried EVERYTHING in my alpha :-(
<flaccid> AWOSDev: what is TORCS?
<dive-o> I loved that alpha
<Admiral_Chicago> can anyone help?
<AWOSDev> Yes you remember that 3 bad sector drive from 2000
<AWOSDev> flaccid, The Open Racing Car Simulator
<flaccid> AWOSDev: is that free?
<AWOSDev> YESSSSSS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<flaccid> lol
<AWOSDev> PORTSNAP IS DONE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<dive-o> brb
<flaccid> how to install ?
<AWOSDev> flaccid, yes it is
<AWOSDev> dive-o okay
<Dr_willis> !info torcs
<ubotu> torcs: 3D racing cars simulator game using OpenGL. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.2.4-1ubuntu7 (dapper), package size 4368 kB, installed size 20900 kB
<AWOSDev> flaccid, sudo apt-get install torcs
<flaccid> sweet as
<AWOSDev> also
<AWOSDev> !info torcs-cars
<ubotu> Package torcs-cars does not exist in any distro I know
<AWOSDev> hmm
<flaccid> i have a big question
<AWOSDev> Yeah?
<AWOSDev> Go ahead flaccid
<flaccid> looking for a 1st person shooter like quake etc. that is free on linux..
<flaccid> does it exist
<AWOSDev> Hmm
<flaccid> it would be mad if it did..
<AWOSDev> all I can say is Synaptic and look under games
<AWOSDev> I don't play games from that genre
<flaccid> ok
<flaccid> when people say synaptic, they generally referring to apt-get ?
<AWOSDev> No, the synaptic package manager
<Dr_willis> synaptic is just a front end to apt-get like adept is
<Dr_willis> so use what you like.
<AWOSDev> but you can use apt-cache search
<flaccid> interesting
<AWOSDev> In fact
<AWOSDev> flaccid
<flaccid> i usually search in konq with apt:/
<AWOSDev> run 'apt-cache search shooter'
<AWOSDev> from the command line
<AWOSDev> I see a few
<dive-o> back
<AWOSDev> dive-o good
<flaccid> sweet
<AWOSDev> flaccid, yw
<Admiral_Chicago> i just tried to log in but X wouldn't start because of a "no screens" error
<dive-o> if there's one thing I'll miss about my current shift rotation, it's that there's no manager on site on weekends and I can go to work and get an extra 3 hours of sleep on the futon
<AWOSDev> Admiral_Chicago, try xf86config
<dive-o> assuming the customers don't break stuff and wake me up with tickets
<AWOSDev> dive-o funny
<AWOSDev> Admiral_Chicago I meant X -configure sorry
<gnomefreak> AWOSDev: debian/debian based distros dont use Xf86 anymore
<dive-o> I was out at a nightclub friday night until 1, got 3 hours of sleep, got to work at 6:30, told night shift to go home, and took a nap. soon as I got to sleep, pager starts going off loud enough to wake the dead (that's the whole idea) so I had to get un-lazy and work
* AWOSDev likes XF86 and is still getting used to Xorg
<AWOSDev> dive-o Yep that's how it is when you live life "on-call" :)
<alan__> ?
<dive-o> tomorrow I have to do inventory, so I can't slack off
<alan__> ??????????????
<flaccid> !prboom
<ubotu> prboom: clone of the legendary first person shooter Doom. In component universe, is optional. Version 2:2.2.6-3 (dapper), package size 364 kB, installed size 880 kB
<alan__> Alguien habla espaol???
<AWOSDev> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<flaccid> looks alright...
<BonBonTheJon> how do I merge logs for kopete
<AWOSDev> flaccid, again yw
<dive-o> AWOSDev: our office is quite laid back, which is great, since I can sit there playing counter-strike with my boss and only have to quit when tickets come in
<AWOSDev> :)
<alan__> En ubuntu, kubuntu y lo dems no sale lo que necesito :S
<alan__> La cosa es que NO aparecen las aplicaciones en el men K automticamente desde hace un tiempo.
<AWOSDev> Rough translation of what alan__ is saying:
<AWOSDev> In ubuntu, kubuntu and the others do not leave what I need
<flaccid> any possible way to speed limit with a package manager downloading packages?
<AWOSDev> The thing is that they have not automatically been appearing the applications in menu K for a time.
<AWOSDev> alan__
<AWOSDev> alan__ execute 'kbuildsycoca'
<alan__> Don't work: kbuildsycoca
<AWOSDev> alan__ what is the error?
<AWOSDev> flaccid, why would you *want* to speed limit :P
<alan__> Well, new software is not in the Menu K
<alan__> My english is so bad, i know.
<AWOSDev> What new software are you trying to use?
<flaccid> AWOSDev: coz i'm sharing crap 256/128 connection
<AWOSDev> Actually, alan__, you're English is decent
<alan__> For now...
<AWOSDev> ***your English not you're :P
<alan__> I'm trying with games...
<AWOSDev> flaccid, if you have a 256/128 then that's the limit.  I don't understand what you mean?
<AWOSDev> alan__ Did you install them with apt-get?
<alan__> Yeah.
<AWOSDev> So when you run kbuildsycoca there is no error but the applications are still not in the K Menu?
<flaccid> AWOSDev: try sharing that with 4 other people. if 1 direct downloads, the others suffer and pings go to ~4secs
<BonBonTheJon> anyone know how to merge logs for kopete
<AWOSDev> flaccid, Oh oh oh oh okay
<AWOSDev> get a better Internet connection then :P
<flaccid> :)
<alan__> i need go! sorry,...
<AWOSDev> My cable at ~500 can share six computers
<AWOSDev> alan__ goodbye!
<flaccid> i would if i could
<Dr_willis> heh heh
<Dr_willis> so let them lag!
<AWOSDev> flaccid my 500 can do five computers all downloading at once without much of a performance hit
<Dr_willis> torrents seem to lag me to death
<flaccid> i'm letting them lag atm!
<flaccid> yes but thats nearly double the speed i have...
<flaccid> and you said the word cable. i'm not on cable.
<AWOSDev> DSL huh?
<flaccid> yeah
<AWOSDev> which is short for Darn SLow :)
<flaccid> bigpond rip off
<flaccid> $AU60 p/month
<flaccid> adsl2+ is faster than cable in australia
<AWOSDev> That's 45.33 USD
<AWOSDev> that's what I'm getting cable for
<flaccid> yes bigpond is a rip off. the account is not in my name
<morghanphoenix>  $80 a month for 7 meg dsl and I'm getting about 1.5 from it
* flaccid trying all he can to get rid of it
<flaccid> well i'm in hobart and there is no cable and only 1 dsl2 exchange
<AWOSDev> And me here paying ~$45/month for 500 that I'm getting 600 out of :P
<flaccid> IT&T in Aust. is shite
<AWOSDev> is 256 the fastest available?
<flaccid> no
<flaccid> dsl2 and cable is available
<AWOSDev> Then trust me get the 512
<AWOSDev> the 512 will do
<flaccid> dsl2 dslams only on a couple dozen exchanges and cable only very limited
<morghanphoenix> I'm in downtown, great service for DSL, but I'm in an old building so my copper can't keep up.
<flaccid> errr, my point is that i can't get rid of the account...
<AWOSDev> Don't get rid of it, upgrade it! :)
<flaccid> i've been on cable, 1.5mbps dsl, adsl2 24mbps, isdsn 128 etc.
<AWOSDev> That's my view on computers too :)
<flaccid> AWOSDev: can't upgrade coz its contract, unless you upgrade with bigpond which means you would be getting ripped off hectic
<morghanphoenix> I built my computer from parts people threw out
<AWOSDev> I have three whole computers that people threw out :)
<AWOSDev> in fact two of them with monitors
<AWOSDev> two with keyboards and mice (one optical)
<AWOSDev> and one with powered speakers!
<flaccid> this is 256/128 with only 10GB a month, then you get shaped further to 64kbps till end of month. isn't it wrong to shape an already shaped connection and also have a d/l limit??
<suresh> can somone help me
<flaccid> and they block port 25...
<suresh> i seem to have a problem updating?
<AWOSDev> OH MAN!
<morghanphoenix> I got a spare monitor from work that is amazing, too bad I'm using a 7 year old video card
<AWOSDev> I dropped my keyboard on the floor and the J keytop fell off!
<Linux_Galore> morghanphoenix: I replaced my copper cable in the building with Cat5
<Linux_Galore> morghanphoenix: cable is very cheap
<Linux_Galore> morghanphoenix: you just need to buy a staple gun
<alan__> I'm back.
<AWOSDev> suresh - updating what?
<AWOSDev> alan__ Welcome back!
<alan__> :-)
<AWOSDev> alan__ now does kbuildsycoca come up errors?
<alan__> kbuildsycoca don't do anyting.
<alan__> I did execute it.
<AWOSDev> It should say something like "kbuildsycoca running..."
<AWOSDev> did it say that?
<alan__> kio (KSycoca): ERROR: No database available!
<suresh> updating packages...
<suresh> well i am still new to all this...
<alan__> what i need do?
<AWOSDev> alan__ Okay try 'sudo kbuildsycoca'
<AWOSDev> suresh what package?
<alan__> ok
<morghanphoenix> Woo Hoo! Ktorrent is down to seven hours in a nine day download.
<AWOSDev> morghanphoenix Dang that's a long time
<AWOSDev> dial-up?
<alan__> kio (KSycoca): ERROR: No database available!
<alan__> DCOP: unregister 'anonymous-6284'
<Dr_willis> then you will find the download is currupted. :(
<morghanphoenix> DSL, I think the seeds might be dial up though.
<Linux_Galore> yeah hate seeders who use dial up
<suresh> sudo apt-get update gives me an error...
<morghanphoenix> 3.47GB
<morghanphoenix> The sad part is I'm downloading my CDs
<suresh> it says use dpkg to configure....
<morghanphoenix> Mine are so scratched I can't get them to read
<AWOSDev> morghanphoenix I had to do that too :P
<suresh> so....need some advice...on how to go about...
<Dr_willis> I had to download my 8-track tapes!
<Dr_willis> :P
<AWOSDev> suresh: What package are you trying to update?!
<kontiki> Hi - How do enable file sharing in Kubuntu?  When I go to KMenu>SystemSettings>Internet&Network>Sharing>FileSharing, it requests admin mode, I give it admin, then the options come up 'greyed out" - readable, but not accessible. - how do I get that access?
<morghanphoenix> does adept have a bug that would cause it to think it's still logged in?
<suresh> well you know how adept-updater automatically asks you if you want to update...old files...
<Dr_willis> !samba
<ubotu> samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<AWOSDev> suresh yeah
<Linux_Galore> morghanphoenix: I always make a gold copy of my CD's/DVD's, you do know that most $$$ cd's are done on formats that the record/movie companies know will deteriorate after a few years
<Dr_willis> kontiki,  i alwqys install the samba package first
<suresh> this time it didn't half way through preparing....it frooze...
<suresh> it took a very long time ...now the adept updater does not run...
<kontiki> Dr_willis: thankis
<AWOSDev> again, suresh, What package are you trying to update?
<Dr_willis> kontiki,  mine is all greyed out on this new install alsol
<AWOSDev> sudo apt-get update <What's this name?>
<morghanphoenix> Something went bonkers when adept updater was running on mine too.
<morghanphoenix> It quit halfway through and now keeps telling me it's allready logged in so I can't use it.
<suresh>  linux-restricted-modules-common Non-free Linux 2.6.15 modules helper script
<suresh>  linux-386            Complete Linux kernel on 386.
<suresh>  linux-image-386      Linux kernel image on 386.
<suresh>  linux-restricted-modules-2.6.15-27-386 Non-free Linux 2.6.15 modules on 386
<suresh>  linux-restricted-modules-386 Restricted Linux modules on 386.
<suresh> following packages are only half configures.
<suresh> configured...sorry.
<suresh> it doesn't work...it tried it...
<AWOSDev> You could just type in "sudo apt-get upgrade linux-386"
<AWOSDev> That will upgrade *everything*
<AWOSDev> 166 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 10 not upgraded
<suresh> ok
<AWOSDev> (Those 10 are new installs)
<suresh> i'll try....
<AWOSDev> (new kde-libs and kdevelop)
<AWOSDev> It should say something like:
<AWOSDev> (sorry)
<AWOSDev> The following packages have been kept back:
<AWOSDev>   amarok amarok-xine kontact kopete krita krita-data ksysguard ksysguardd linux-image-386
<AWOSDev>   linux-restricted-modules-386
<suresh> E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<suresh> cannot.
<AWOSDev> Well then?
<AWOSDev> type sudo dpkg --configure -a
<AWOSDev> Um, did they ever fix the Xorg bug?
<AWOSDev> Can I update everything?
<suresh> okie something is happening.
<AWOSDev> I read somewhere that there was some Xorg bug and you should let it upgrade that.
<AWOSDev> So did they ever fix that?
<suresh> another thing....how to you setup a superuser account? i was under the impression i was the superuser.
<AWOSDev> You are
<AWOSDev> when you type sudo
<AWOSDev> Super User DO
<AWOSDev> so you're DOing something as the Super User
<unix_infidel> !root
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<AWOSDev> Making a real superuser account is kind of messy on Kubuntu
<AWOSDev> That's the one thing I miss of SuSE (though everything else sucked)
<AWOSDev> You know since the J key fell of the keyboard, should I rip the rest of them off and clean it?
<AWOSDev> *fell off
<Dr_willis> stick the whole thing in the dishwasher
<AWOSDev> Are you kidding?
<morghanphoenix> I'm thinking about just installing debian.
<Dr_willis> :)
<Dr_willis> i took my keyboard apart the other day and washed all thekeys in the sink
<Dr_willis> had a whole tub of keys..  then had to fighre out where they all went
<Dr_willis> :P
<altair> yup just the keys
<AWOSDev> Yeah see that's what I want to do
<AWOSDev> LOL where they go
<Dr_willis> this keyboard was filthy
<AWOSDev> I've memorized the keyboard layout so I should know where they go :)
<AWOSDev> Oh yes this one is too
<AWOSDev> second-hand keyboard
<morghanphoenix> I think there's more cigarette ash in my keyboard then there is circuits.
<AWOSDev> from 1994
<AWOSDev> EW :X
<Dr_willis> yea,, so which is first.. insert or home. :P
<Dr_willis> heh heh
<Dr_willis> soda pop
<Kr4t05> morghanphoenix: Don't subject your computer to such torture.
<AWOSDev> Insert
<AWOSDev> Insert Home Page Up
<AWOSDev> Delete End Page Down
<AWOSDev> Yes I did that without looking :P
<Kr4t05> Do you realize what cigarette smoke does to the inside of your computer?
<Dr_willis> i got some kdyboards that got them differently
<Dr_willis> Do you realize what cigarette smoke does to the inside of you.
<Dr_willis> :)
<Admiral_Chicago> fixed it
<Kr4t05> I have no remorse for the person who willing endangers themselves, as long as they do not endanger those unwilling, human or otherwise.
<AWOSDev> I'm with Kr4t05 on this one, morghanphoenix
<suresh> ok i am the superuser....
<morghanphoenix> Well, it's not like the whole thing isn't junk parts to begin with, or I'm not able to fix the whole thing again if it goes.
<AWOSDev> Um, suresh?
<AWOSDev> don't scream it out loud in IRC
<AWOSDev> using IRC as root is dumb
<suresh> so sometimes when i run dselect it say's you don't have SU privileges?
<morghanphoenix> I build computers, it's software that makes me feel stupid.
<suresh> to process...
<Admiral_Chicago> #kubuntu-offtopic...
<suresh> thanks AWOSDev now the update it fine.
<AWOSDev> suresh, no problem!
<suresh> oh one more thing
<suresh> wait...
<unix_infidel> morghanphoenix: because they've made computers to where any stupid person can build them :)
<AWOSDev> Okay...question
<unix_infidel> why do you think everyone and their grandmother has A+ certs
<AWOSDev> is it true that if you unplug and plug a keyboard while the computer is running does it short-circuit the motherboard?
<AWOSDev> I read that on USENET in 1996 and was wondering if it was really true
<morghanphoenix> Another process is using the packaging system database (probably some other Adept application or apt-get or aptitude). Please close the other application before using this one.
<NthDegree> Ooh brb
<AWOSDev> I was still fairly new to the internals of computers then so I took it as true
<morghanphoenix> that's what I get from adept
<suresh> flash plugin non free? does that mean you have to pay?
<Admiral_Chicago> AWOSDev, not really
<altair> not true
<AWOSDev> suresh, no
<Admiral_Chicago> the changes of that happening are really slim
<AWOSDev> suresh, that means it's not open-source
<altair> sure
<morghanphoenix> you just have to check the license
<AWOSDev> Admiral_Chicago, altair, you guys talking to me or suresh there?
<AWOSDev> oh nvm
<AWOSDev> duh
<suresh> okie...hey thanks a million, see you around.
<AWOSDev> [03:06]  <Admiral_Chicago> AWOSDev, not really
<altair> i was replaying to you AWOSDev
<AWOSDev> okay
<AWOSDev> suresh, no problem!
<AWOSDev> suresh, bye!
<AWOSDev> altair, okay
<AWOSDev> because I want to go clean my keyboard
<AWOSDev> (server keyboard not this IRC keyboard)
<altair> ok
<morghanphoenix> any help as to why adept won't start?
<morghanphoenix> It's lying to me
<AWOSDev> I can see it now.
<AWOSDev> "If you don't press F2 within ten seconds the world will blow up!"
<AWOSDev> "Hold on, I'm cleaning my keyboard!"
<AWOSDev> :P
<AWOSDev> morghanphoenix:
<altair> go ahead, take the risk
<AWOSDev> killall apt-get
<AWOSDev> killall aptitude
<AWOSDev> killall adept
<morghanphoenix> no process killed on all of them and synaptic as well
<AWOSDev> hmm
<morghanphoenix> do I need to sudo them?
<morghanphoenix> It was the auto update thingy that went nuts
<morghanphoenix> tried to update my flash player and quake2, then bugged out, got the amarok update done just fine though.
<altair> bugged out?
<altair> any message?
<morghanphoenix> just flashed and died mid update, too quick to see what the terminal readout said
<altair> maybe a repository problem?
<Admiral_Chicago> morghanphoenix, check systemlog
<Admiral_Chicago> in the K menu
<morghanphoenix> opening it now
<morghanphoenix> Okay, what should I be looking for? Adept?
<morghanphoenix> hmm
<morghanphoenix> does it reset at restart?
<altair> mine seems like so
<Kr4t05> Man, now I remember why I hate Windows so much.
<morghanphoenix> then whatever it was is gone from the system log, it crashed.
<altair> yup
<shadowraven> what is the command to move a program from one DIR to another DIR **** mv /home/destopwhateverfile  /home desktopwhateverfile2 **?
<altair> rn
<Admiral_Chicago> can some try do duplicate this
<Admiral_Chicago> https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/kdeaddons/+bug/61014
<Admiral_Chicago> morghanphoenix, hmm there may be an adept log
<Admiral_Chicago> morghanphoenix, sec
<shadowraven> in command line
<Admiral_Chicago> morghanphoenix, try doing a sudo apt-get install <package>
<Dr_willis> hmm
<morghanphoenix> dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem
<Dr_willis> what was that bug again>?
<Admiral_Chicago> morghanphoenix, type it in
<Dr_willis> i see the wallpaper in 3 out of the for desktop mini-pager windows
<Admiral_Chicago> Dr_willis, https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/kdeaddons/+bug/61014
<Admiral_Chicago> try to duplicate that, i think that's what you have
<shadowraven> in command linecd
<morghanphoenix> whoah, I allready did that, but it's working this time
<morghanphoenix> At least I think it is
<Admiral_Chicago> morghanphoenix, good
<Dr_willis> woo hoo. found a setting whree the mousewheel on the desktop changes desktops. :P
<Dr_willis> proving once again that KDE rules.. gnome drools.
<Dr_willis> :P
<morghanphoenix> Think maybe the x server reset helped?
<morghanphoenix> I like gnome seccond best
<morghanphoenix> windows is my favorite
<morghanphoenix> lol
<Admiral_Chicago> Dr_willis, i love that move
<Admiral_Chicago> morghanphoenix, gasp
<morghanphoenix> just kidding, ducks the inevitable thrown mice
* Admiral_Chicago chucks a mice
* Admiral_Chicago hits morghanphoenix on the way back up
<morghanphoenix> dp
<morghanphoenix> kg: error processing flashplugin-nonfree (--configure):
<morghanphoenix>  subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1
<morghanphoenix> Setting up quake2 (0.3-1.1ubuntu1) ...
<morghanphoenix> eek
<Denstark> Hi =) I've installed apache and it works, but only from the local server. Anyone else trying to access it (This is over a lan) is denied. Any ideas?
<morghanphoenix> I keep getting the post-installation script returned error
<Dr_willis> Admiral_Chicago,  as far as i can tell the showin gof the wallpaper in the pager is totally borked...
<Dr_willis> just changeing desktops.. messes mine up
<Admiral_Chicago> Dr_willis, so can you duplicate the bug?
<BluDog_Anchorite> Denstark: firewall ? host.deny list ?
<Dr_willis> yep it did the same.. andthen some.
<Admiral_Chicago> i know that, it looks awful
<Admiral_Chicago> okay thanks
<AWOSDev> morghanphoenix, df -h
<Denstark> BluDog_Anchorite: No firewall, its on a lan... where is the host.deny list?
<AWOSDev> Denstark, /etc/
<BluDog_Anchorite> check /etc
<BluDog_Anchorite> or in the apache .conf
<Denstark> Thank you let me take a look
<morghanphoenix> what am I looking for in the df -h readout?
<AWOSDev> disk space free
<AWOSDev> I'm thinking that's your problem
<AWOSDev> last time I got that message I had 0 bytes free :P
<morghanphoenix> at least 125 megs free in each space.
<AWOSDev> And what package are you trying to install?
<morghanphoenix> ooh, nice, it even shows my usb drive
<morghanphoenix> flash player
<morghanphoenix> the auto update
<AWOSDev> And you have at least 200MB on the /usr?
<Denstark> There is nothing in either hosts.deny or hosts.allow
<Denstark> I can ssh into the machine, if that counts for anything
<morghanphoenix> doesn't show usr
<Denstark> I've checked apache2.conf and wasn't able to find anything
<AWOSDev> okay what about just /?
<morghanphoenix> but the device /usr is on still has 7.8 gigs
<AWOSDev> Okay, that isn't your problem :P
<Dr_willis> Admiral_Chicago,  i get the exact issue now..
<Dr_willis> i set up dofferent wallpapers - - when using the same wallpaper for each desktop - the pager also acts funny
<morghanphoenix> updates have been buggy from install
<morghanphoenix> I had to do the manual update for the screensaver fix.
<Admiral_Chicago> Dr_willis, dapper?
<Dr_willis> yea  - cleaninstall of dapper
<Dr_willis> just installed today
<Dr_willis> aptitude had a hissy fit and demanded i unisntall kubuntu-desktop a while ago. :P
<Dr_willis> still not sure what happened there. heh heh
<Admiral_Chicago> kubuntu dapper?
<Admiral_Chicago> err nevermind
<Admiral_Chicago> i'm stupid
<Admiral_Chicago> its a KDE bug...
<morghanphoenix> what's the current version of KDE?
<Admiral_Chicago> 3.5.4
<morghanphoenix> Should it auto update?
<morghanphoenix> I'm missing a number there.
<Dr_willis> i got a vmware session of the newer kde. :) on a suse install.. shall i see if it does it there?>
<Dr_willis> 3.5.4 is the latest  i think. but its not in dapper yet.
<Dr_willis> or am i missing somthing
<Hawkwind> Yes it is
<DFM> sorry for a late response but I just got back and read through all the post
<Hawkwind> 3.5.4 has been in Dapper for a while
<Dr_willis> hmmm
<DFM> you can safely put a keyboard in the dishwasher
<Dr_willis> i just update/upgraded... and it dident put it in.
<DFM> just remember to let it dry for at least 3 days before plugging back in
<DFM> work's fine last long time
<Hawkwind> deb http://kubuntu.org/packages/kde-354/ dapper main
<AWOSDev> DFM are you serious about 3 days?!
<morghanphoenix> I did the update and got 3.5.3
<DFM> yes
<Hawkwind> Plus they are in kde-latest as well
<DFM> whole keyboard
<Dr_willis> Hawkwind,  yea - i did that on another machine. :)
<morghanphoenix> Woo Hoo!
<AWOSDev> Okay DFM well nvm thanks anyway
<morghanphoenix> Adept's working again
<DFM> just use very little detergent
<morghanphoenix> Thanks
<AWOSDev> DFM I just got an alcohol swab and did a job on it :)
<DFM> no need to disassemble
<AWOSDev> Scrubbed really hard
<DFM> that works
<Admiral_Chicago> Dr_willis, what version of KDE?
<AWOSDev> Got it all nice and new and shiny again!  :)
<AWOSDev> 12 years of gunk gone!  Yay!
<DFM> I tried it on a keyboard that I could afford to loose if it killed
<AWOSDev> But that was just the main keys, I need a new alcohol swab to do the extended ones :P
<Admiral_Chicago> Dr_willis, I'm assuming KDE 3.5.2
<morghanphoenix> anybody know a good website that lists dapper sources
<AWOSDev> morghanphoenix:
<Admiral_Chicago> morghanphoenix, pacakges.ubuntu.com
<AWOSDev> !source-o-matic
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<Admiral_Chicago> i think is the site
<Dr_willis> Admiral_Chicago,  it does  identical thing on the Suse 10.x kde 3.5.4 vmware install i have set up also.
<unix_infidel> is cipherfunk down again?
<Admiral_Chicago> oh you want to create a sources.list
<unix_infidel> anyone know of another place to get mplayer?
<Dr_willis> vmware is so fun
<Admiral_Chicago> Dr_willis, but on your dapper system
<AWOSDev> Dr_Willis, yeah but expensive :X
<Dr_willis> dapper does it as well
<unix_infidel> anyone?
<Dr_willis> AWOSDev,  it is? it was a free download.
<AWOSDev> Dr_Willis I almost bought it but at the time (a year ago) VMware Workstation 5 was $129
<morghanphoenix> Yup, I'm using the automatix source list.
<Admiral_Chicago> Dr_willis, so waht version of KDE on dapper.
<unix_infidel> !mplayer
<ubotu> mplayer is a media player. Enable multiverse repo and type sudo apt-get install mplayer for more info please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MPlayer  To compile it from source see:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MPlayer/Compile
<Dr_willis> free as in beer. :)  - not free as in source
<ubotu> For Codecs try !codecs Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MplayerInstallHowto for installation tips.
<Dr_willis> Admiral_Chicago,  the .2 one
<Admiral_Chicago> okaf
<Dr_willis> so it does seem to be a kde issue
<Dr_willis> only other test i could do would be a live cd/disrto with kde. :P but thats gettting over kill.
<AWOSDev> Either Morphix or Kubuntu would be good for Live CD
<AWOSDev> :)
<unix_infidel> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Admiral_Chicago> Dr_willis, i did the edit to the LP page
<Admiral_Chicago> thanks a lot for the help
<Schalken> how come the bottom of the volume control thing is cut off at the bottom of the screen?
<AWOSDev> eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeedddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddcccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccdddddddddd\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\
<AWOSDev> Oh man sorry
<Dr_willis> cat on the keyborad again..
<AWOSDev> I was cleaning my IRC keyboard :P
<Dr_willis> or did ya bang ya head on it. :P
<Dr_willis> lol
<Admiral_Chicago> Schalken, change the monitor adjust
<AWOSDev> LOL
<Admiral_Chicago> on the monitor
<AWOSDev> A couple of keys were really dirty (e, d, c, and the \)
<AWOSDev> and return :P
<morghanphoenix> now for the source-o-matic do I need to get the keys or does that happen automatically?
<Schalken> Admiral_Chicago: monitor is adjusted. its the same in the osdir screenies: http://shots.osdir.com/slideshows/slideshow.php?release=662&slide=4
<unix_infidel> where do i get libdvdcss?
<AWOSDev> morghanphoenix, you have to get the keys *IF* you want them
<AWOSDev> personally I just make due without em
<morghanphoenix> so you don't need the keys to use the sources?
<unix_infidel> anyone know of a repo that has the library?
<AWOSDev> morghanphoenix, no you don't *need* the keys
<unix_infidel> anyone?
<AWOSDev> it's just for security concerns to make sure you don't get a *yeah right* virus
<AWOSDev> unix_infidel what library?
<Schalken> !restrictedformats
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<unix_infidel> libdvdcss
<Schalken> unix_infidel: that page says where to get it ;)
<unix_infidel> using that script in the wiki help docs?
<morghanphoenix> Now it's /etc/apt/sources.list where this goes right?
<flaccid> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<flaccid> how to see what display driver is being used?
<AWOSDev> Yay!  My keyboard worked!
<AWOSDev> :)
<AWOSDev> morghanphoenix yes
<Dr_willis> Hmm.. its scary when a new disrto shows up on disrtowatch andyou cant even download it due to their server bandwith being exceced...
<Dr_willis> thats like the reason torrents are so good. :P
<AWOSDev> Dr_willis what distro?
<AWOSDev> :P
<AWOSDev> Or wait
<AWOSDev> what's a disrto?
<Dr_willis> thers a XP-Linux out from some russian site. :P its servers are down
<Dr_willis> MayaLinux - servers are down
<morghanphoenix> xlib connection refused by server, kdeinit can't connect to x server, communication problem with kded, it probably crashed.
<morghanphoenix> what's is this?
<Dr_willis> DreamLinux - tries badly to look like OS-X :P
<AWOSDev> morghanphoenix where do you see this?
<morghanphoenix> in konsole whenever I launch something from command line.
<AWOSDev> are you using the same UID that you used to start X?
<morghanphoenix> is that the login?
<AWOSDev> *****question:
<Linux_Galore> Dr_willis: and XP Linux tried to look like hmm, OS2 warp !!
<AWOSDev> I'm building phpBB
<Linux_Galore> heh heh
<AWOSDev> it says "build options: WWWDOCROOT: the DocumentRoot of your server"
<Dr_willis> I want a GeosLinux!
<flaccid> phpbb, yuck
<flaccid> smf rools
<morghanphoenix> I'm using sudo to launch things as root.
<AWOSDev> so do I "set WWWDOCROOT=/whatever"
<flaccid> like c64 geos?
<AWOSDev> Dr_willis Oh yeah that would *ROCK*
<AWOSDev> Dr_willis I even tried to install my old GEOS on my 586 the other day
<AWOSDev> couldn't get the display driver to work :(
<AWOSDev> So how do I set a "make option"
<AWOSDev> ?
* AWOSDev is new to make options - never heard of them before
<Admiral_Chicago> AWOSDev, apt-get install build-essential
<AWOSDev> This is on my FreeBSD machine
<Admiral_Chicago> to compile from source
<tony_> Hello , I Need a simple direction and help on daul booting with WIndows..
<AWOSDev> :P
<Admiral_Chicago> oh
<AWOSDev> I just want to know how to set a make option
<tony_> I am going to install window on second partition .. but after while i will remove it
<Admiral_Chicago> AWOSDev, ./configure       make
<AWOSDev> tony_ Don't; get Qemu
<Admiral_Chicago> make install
<flaccid> make --help?
<AWOSDev> !qemu
<ubotu> qemu is an emulator you can use to run another operating system - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsXPUnderQemuHowTo
<Dr_willis> Vmware seems to be much faster then qemu for me.
<tony_> so i made a back up of my grup folder and after removing partition i will restore the back up
<AWOSDev> ./configure: Command not found.
<AWOSDev> I'm trying to make a port.
<tony_> would this help to bring my grub back to what it is now ? ( single boot )
<AWOSDev> from the /usr/ports directory
<flaccid> hehe this isn't a bsd help chan :p
<flaccid> tony_: no
<AWOSDev> tony_, trust me, Qemu or VMware would be so much better
<flaccid> tony_: perhaps editing grub.conf?
<DaveQB> umm k3b and wma.  Is it possible ?
<AWOSDev> even a XP under Qemu how-to up there
<Dr_willis> windows xp has a fixmbr command to overwrite the mbr
<tony_> hummm
<flaccid> i don't know how a vm would be faster than native
<Dr_willis> the xp cd can doit.
<Dr_willis> but i missed what the actual problem is.
<tony_> so qemu is good thing to go with ???
<AWOSDev> Dr_willis he wants to install XP then go back after a while and remove Windows and go back to Kubuntu only
<tony_> and when i want to remove it , wont damange my linux installation and leave extra stuff behinde ?
<AWOSDev> tony_, that's the point of Qemu.
<AWOSDev> Yes
<tony_> where can i find Qemu
<AWOSDev> tony_, in the Konsole, type sudo apt-get install qemu
<Dr_willis> or install vmware. :P but heck  the way xp is - it will take you a day to just get it working
<AWOSDev> flaccid, I know this isn't a BSD channel but the BSD channels aren't very nice to me because I don't know the inner workings of FreeBSD.
<AWOSDev> I'm a stupid n00b to them
<tony_> i am installing qemu, and i will install win2k pro. not xp .. hope that would be much easier
<AWOSDev> I *want* to learn
<flaccid> sounds about right
<ryan_> will more desktops slow down my computer
<AWOSDev> tony_, yes Windows 2000 or XP or heck even another Linux; Qemu will do it all!
<AWOSDev> ryan_, um no not really
<Dr_willis> why do ya even need windows for just a short time? :P
<tony_> good, installation complete  , now i have to figure , where is it been installed :)
<Dr_willis> ryan_,  you mean virtual desktops  that are the default of 4 ?
<Dr_willis> qemu will take a little reading.
<ryan_> yeah virtual desktops
<AWOSDev> ryan_, virtual desktops are just like directories to sort your running applications
<Dr_willis> ya need to make a hard drive file for it touse. then boot it with the cd. or better yet a iso image of the cd.
<CaBlGuY-SuRfErKi> !traceroute
<ubotu> traceroute: traces the route taken by packets over a TCP/IP network. In component main, is optional. Version 1.4a12-20 (dapper), package size 21 kB, installed size 104 kB
<Audimage> how do i get rid of that annoying jumping icon under my mouse when i open an app
<freaky_> just thought i would say hello (goes back to lurking after saying hi)
<lupine_85_> launch feedback
<ryan_> ok....i was jusk trying to figure out why my computer is all or a sudden running slow
<lupine_85_> in system settings somewhere
<AWOSDev> tony_, go read the Qemu documentation from here:
<AWOSDev> http://kidsquid.com/cgi-bin/moin.cgi/QuickStartGuide#head-df84d962889bcd7cf08d2f20481228360a1f5062
<tony_> well, i think i need to reboot so for qeum to show up .. be right back
<Dr_willis> tony_,  no you dont
<CaBlGuY-SuRfErKi> whats the command for that...   tarceroute?
<Dr_willis> it dont have an icon as far as i know
<tony_> humm.
<Dr_willis> qemu --help
<Dr_willis> :)
<ryan_> i had it at 10 desktops then backed it back town to 4 and it didnt do anything
<Dr_willis> and ooooodles of options will apear
<tony_> ohh,. is it shell based ??
<Audimage> does anybody know how to get rid of the jumping icon under my mouse when an app is opening
<Dr_willis> everything is shell based. :P
<Dr_willis> its just some times the shell app launches a gui. :)
<AWOSDev> Audimage: System Settings->Mouse
<tony_> LOL DR..
<Audimage> awosdev: i've looked there, but i can't find the correct option
<tony_> im new to linux .
<freaky_> even windows apps are shell based
<AWOSDev> "Visual feedback on activation"
<AWOSDev> ^ Audimage that's what you're looking for
<AWOSDev> Under "Icons"
<Audimage> it is unchecked, and they keep popping up
<AWOSDev> towards the bottom
<Audimage> i thought that was it too
<AWOSDev> hmmm.....
<AWOSDev> I think it's cute so I'm not sure how to remove it :P
<Audimage> i want to squish it under my foot
<Audimage> i hate it
<freaky_> LOL
<tony_> can in install other window application , within qemu enviroment ????
<Audimage> it is all mac osxed up
<AWOSDev> tony_, yes
<tony_> such as macromedia , dot net framwork
<AWOSDev> tony_, yep
<tony_> cool
<AWOSDev> even Visual Studio .NET
<tony_> that would be even better
<AWOSDev> it's basically a computer within a computer :)
<tony_> while in the subject.
<tony_> dose anyone know of any PHP IDE ( good one  ) for linux
<AWOSDev> KDevelop
<tony_> thanks AWOSdev
<tony_> will give that a try
<AWOSDev> tony_, Yeah it's neat
<AWOSDev> even lets you do Linux programming, with C/C++ and Ruby and stuff
<tony_> OH OH OH , i wanting to ask you this
<tony_> dose anyone know anything about KXDOCKER ??? :| LOOKS NEAT :)
<Dr_willis> icky eye candy
<AWOSDev> kxdocker? no...
<Dr_willis> causes cavaities
<Dr_willis> :)
<AWOSDev> !info kxdocker
<ubotu> kxdocker: innovative docker for KDE that is like Mac OSX Docker. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.39-0ubuntu2 (dapper), package size 253 kB, installed size 832 kB
<tony_> kxdocker makes the linux look like MACOSX
<AWOSDev> Wow.
<Dr_willis> many would not consider that a good thing. :P
<CaBlGuY-SuRfErKi> Ewwww   mac on Linux...   Hmmmm
<tony_> HUHH. is there one for ubuntu ???
<AWOSDev> You know I was trying to convince one of my Windows friends to move to Linux.
<AWOSDev> So I changed the 'K' icon to the Windows logo and the Konqueror icon to the IE logo
<CaBlGuY-SuRfErKi> and hows that going AWOSDev?
<Audimage> hahaha
<CaBlGuY-SuRfErKi> hehe
<AWOSDev> Change the background to green
<Linux_Galore> tony_: kdocker is the old unstable branch its called smoothdock not www.kde-apps.org
<AWOSDev> She's considering it...
<CaBlGuY-SuRfErKi> Hmmmm
<Linux_Galore> now*
<Dr_willis> a Linux Chick!
<Audimage> hot
<freaky_> lol
<Dr_willis> all because of eye candy
<AWOSDev> and another friend wants Linux to have Linux
<CaBlGuY-SuRfErKi> well, just hack into her box and show her how much more secure Linux can be..
<CaBlGuY-SuRfErKi> ;)
<AWOSDev> She's done with Windows
<AWOSDev> She hates Mozilla, she hates IE, she hates Windows
<CaBlGuY-SuRfErKi> good 4 her!   :)
<Audimage> mozilla rocks
<AWOSDev> so I'm gonna surprise her on her birthday next month with a new computer with Linux on it :)
<tony_> kxdocker new version i think is 1.4 somehting, i can NOT undrestand anything from the site ..
<CaBlGuY-SuRfErKi> Ewwww  nice
<Linux_Galore> I noticed smoothdock isnt on the ubuntu repo's, the source compiled fine though on dapper
<tony_> very hard to follow information
<morghanphoenix> Okay, new sources list, now it wants to remove kdelibs-bin.
<Audimage> does anybody else have any idea how to remove the jumping icon under the mouse when an app is opening?
<morghanphoenix> That's not okay is it?
<Linux_Galore> tony_: kxdocker is dead, its now called smoothdock
<AWOSDev> morghanphoenix yes it is
<CaBlGuY-SuRfErKi> tony_:  welcome to Linux buddy..  :p
<AWOSDev> it did that to me too
<AWOSDev> morghanphoenix It will reinstall it
<Bropho> hello
<arunkale> hello
<AWOSDev> it's getting the latest from KDE themselves
<morghanphoenix> wierd
<AWOSDev> freaked me out too :)
<arunkale> what freaked you out?
<tony_> thanks .. :) ..
<CaBlGuY-SuRfErKi> AWOSDev:  U ever use ummmmm  whats that one that makes all kinda neet slick little icons on the desktop[ n stuff..??
<morghanphoenix> yeah, I might be a newbie but I was preddy sure that was necessary.
<AWOSDev> CaBIGuy-SuRfErKi - um no what is it?
<Linux_Galore> tony_: http://www.kde-apps.org/content/show.php?content=6585
<Bropho> im bored
<morghanphoenix> looking for the animated launch icon thingy
<morghanphoenix> it's starting to bug me too.
<CaBlGuY-SuRfErKi> Ummmm    I can't remember what the name of it is..  but you can change everything on the desktop..
<arunkale> Bropho: Join the club :)
<AWOSDev> I like the bouncy one where it's the printer
<Audimage> me too
<AWOSDev> it looks like a happy little baby printer :)
<Linux_Galore> CaBlGuY-SuRfErKi: eer kcontrol
<CaBlGuY-SuRfErKi> lol
<CaBlGuY-SuRfErKi> Linux_Galore: nope..  it's an add on ..
<morghanphoenix> yeah, but it tends to erase everything under it when it's loading
<CaBlGuY-SuRfErKi> dangit..
<CaBlGuY-SuRfErKi> :|
<Bropho> i am so freakin bored!
<AWOSDev> Bropho, meet ubotu:
<AWOSDev> !games
<ubotu> Information about games on Ubuntu can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<AWOSDev> Some of my faves are:
<Linux_Galore> CaBlGuY-SuRfErKi: you can change anything on the desktop as it is, just need to add the kcontrol plugins
<AWOSDev> !kpat
<ubotu> kpat: KDE solitaire patience game. In component main, is optional. Version 4:3.5.2-0ubuntu3 (dapper), package size 318 kB, installed size 792 kB
<AWOSDev> !torcs
<ubotu> torcs: 3D racing cars simulator game using OpenGL. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.2.4-1ubuntu7 (dapper), package size 4368 kB, installed size 20900 kB
<morghanphoenix> argh!
<CaBlGuY-SuRfErKi> Linux_Galore:  well, this one I was thinkin about you can make your own menues, and icons (make them look how you want them to) and all kinda other stuff..
<Linux_Galore> CaBlGuY-SuRfErKi: it custom taskbars = dekorator
<Linux_Galore> ie*
<CaBlGuY-SuRfErKi> I can't rember the name of it though..
<CaBlGuY-SuRfErKi> :/
<AWOSDev> morghanphoenix: what did it really remove kdelibs-bin?  :)
<Linux_Galore> CaBlGuY-SuRfErKi: yes i can do all that in kcontrol
<CaBlGuY-SuRfErKi> Linux_Galore:  it's NOT kcontrol..
<morghanphoenix> how do I get the xscreensaves to work, gls work, xs work in gnome, but won't work in KDE.
<unix_infidel> !w32codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<CaBlGuY-SuRfErKi> !desktop add on
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about desktop add on - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<CaBlGuY-SuRfErKi> ummm
<unix_infidel> is there a repos that has the w32 codecs?
<Linux_Galore> CaBlGuY-SuRfErKi: you add it "too" kcontrol sheesh, dont you read anything
<unix_infidel> both sveas and cipher seem to be down.
<CaBlGuY-SuRfErKi> Linux_Galore:  ok, so whats the name of the app then??
<Linux_Galore> CaBlGuY-SuRfErKi: depends on what you want to change
<CaBlGuY-SuRfErKi> yea..  thanks mr know it all.  :
<Linux_Galore> CaBlGuY-SuRfErKi: to change my start menu layout I use kbfx
<Linux_Galore> CaBlGuY-SuRfErKi: and yes thats a kcontrol add on
<Linux_Galore> CaBlGuY-SuRfErKi: to make a totally wack window setup I use decorator
<Linux_Galore> dekorator*
<Bropho> any1 know where to get patches for battlefield for linux
<Linux_Galore> and ooh god know its a kcontrol add on too
<Linux_Galore> no*
<CaBlGuY-SuRfErKi> Nope,.   none of them..
<CaBlGuY-SuRfErKi> sorry...
<CaBlGuY-SuRfErKi> Im lookin now..
<Linux_Galore> CaBlGuY-SuRfErKi: I think your thinking of baghira
<Linux_Galore> but thats a theme engine
<CaBlGuY-SuRfErKi> nope, that's not it neather.,   Ummmm
<CaBlGuY-SuRfErKi> dang it, I wish I could remeber it..
<CaBlGuY-SuRfErKi> it's a stand alone app but you have to "build" the menues and icons and stuff but it looks really slick..
<CaBlGuY-SuRfErKi> so, there is some coding involved..
<Linux_Galore> CaBlGuY-SuRfErKi: hmm karamba
<Linux_Galore> there applets
<Linux_Galore> http://www.kde-look.org/index.php?xcontentmode=38
<CaBlGuY-SuRfErKi> naa..  hang on, Im still lookin.
<abattoir> you guys speaking about a docker?
<abattoir> !kxdocker
<ubotu> kxdocker: innovative docker for KDE that is like Mac OSX Docker. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.39-0ubuntu2 (dapper), package size 253 kB, installed size 832 kB
<abattoir> google that for images
<ubuntu> wow
<Linux_Galore> accept kxdocker is deprecated
<CaBlGuY-SuRfErKi> I found it!!!
<abattoir> Linux_Galore: aah, i see you already tried it...
<Linux_Galore> its not called smoothdock
<CaBlGuY-SuRfErKi> enlightenment..
<CaBlGuY-SuRfErKi> :)
<Linux_Galore> now*
<abattoir> Linux_Galore: kxdocker is 'deprecated' ????
<aoeuid> I'm having a bit of trouble installing kubuntu, the installer always says that it can't mount the partition, and I have no idea how to fix it
<Linux_Galore> I have smoothdock installed
<aoeuid> could someone please help?
<Linux_Galore> abattoir: its been renamed smoothdock
<abattoir> Linux_Galore: you mean by XQDocker?
<Linux_Galore> smoothdock -> http://www.kde-apps.org/content/show.php?content=6585
<abattoir> Linux_Galore: haha, of course it has not :)
<CaBlGuY-SuRfErKi> aoeuid:  yur trying to boot into Ubuntu?
<aoeuid> to install kubuntu
<Linux_Galore> abattoir: click on the link ^^
<CaBlGuY-SuRfErKi> Oh..
<CaBlGuY-SuRfErKi> K ubuntu..
<CaBlGuY-SuRfErKi> well..
<abattoir> Linux_Galore: ok, i'm there... and?
<CaBlGuY-SuRfErKi> K has been havin probs since day one..
<aoeuid> heh
<CaBlGuY-SuRfErKi> if you want..
<CaBlGuY-SuRfErKi> U can DL plain Ubuntu, and install K afterward..
<aoeuid> do you think that would work better?
<CaBlGuY-SuRfErKi> that's what I did..
<aoeuid> install*
<CaBlGuY-SuRfErKi> and I installed K after the fact and I've had no problems..
<abattoir> Linux_Galore: i cant find anything on that page where it says it 'replaced' or 'deprecated' kxdocker :)
<aoeuid> I don't think the fact that it can't mount the drive has to do with it beink kde
<aoeuid> but I don't know how to fix it :/
<CaBlGuY-SuRfErKi> ok..  see if you can mount another CD in the drive and then see if it works..
<CaBlGuY-SuRfErKi> Or..
<aoeuid> huh?
<CaBlGuY-SuRfErKi> are you talki bout the HDD?
<aoeuid> umm
<CaBlGuY-SuRfErKi> hard drive disk
<aoeuid> it says it can't mount sda4
<aoeuid> yeah
<CaBlGuY-SuRfErKi> ok.
<CaBlGuY-SuRfErKi> that's not a K problem..
<aoeuid> yeah
<CaBlGuY-SuRfErKi> you have another windowz machine?
<aoeuid> sure
<CaBlGuY-SuRfErKi> k..
<Linux_Galore> abattoir: try this simple thing, when was the last fix for kxdocker, not when did smoothdock start
<Linux_Galore> now*
<CaBlGuY-SuRfErKi> hook up the HDD and format it there and then go to insatll and see what it says.
<arunkale> is there a solitaire-like game for kubuntu
<Linux_Galore> abattoir: you can use kxdocker but its dead in the water
<aoeuid> huhh?
<aoeuid> nvm
<CaBlGuY-SuRfErKi> aoeuid:  ok, check it..  hook up the hard disk to your windowz amchine and format the drive THEN see if K can be installed on it..
<Linux_Galore> abattoir: a new version of smoothdock was released just a few days ago
<CaBlGuY-SuRfErKi> kapeach?
<CaBlGuY-SuRfErKi> :p
<Linux_Galore> abattoir: and trust me its way more stable than kxdocker and works 100% better
<abattoir> Linux_Galore: i dont want to get into a flamewar, and i guess this is offtopic....
<Linux_Galore> abattoir: kxdocker isnt being worked on anymore so smoothdock was started
<aoeuid> for one thing, I cant do that since this is a laptop
<CaBlGuY-SuRfErKi> Linux_Galore:  did you see my message when I said what it was I was thinkin of?
<aoeuid> for another, I;m dual booting here
<CaBlGuY-SuRfErKi> aoeuid:  ok see, you have to give us specifics..
<CaBlGuY-SuRfErKi> :p
<aoeuid> I'll just use partition magic here
<aoeuid> cya
<CaBlGuY-SuRfErKi> there ya go
<abattoir> Linux_Galore: but just to complete my point, KSmoothDock was submitted on 11 Jun 2003, the last update for KXdocker was on 15 Apr. 2006
<abattoir> Linux_Galore: nope, that is not true at all, who says that, any links? :)
<Linux_Galore> abattoir: yes kxdocker hasnt been patched for ages
<abattoir> Linux_Galore: work on kxdocker has stopped, i agree, but that's because stefano is working on XQDocker(for Qt/KDE4)
<abattoir> it is *not* replaced by KSmoothDock
<Linux_Galore> abattoir: it is for me because kxdocker is a buggy mess and smoothdock isnt
<abattoir> and i stop here, if you still are convinced about what you say, i suggest we go somewhere else :)
<abattoir> Linux_Galore: well, then please say that explicity instead of misleading people :)
<CaBlGuY-SuRfErKi> !Enlightenment
<ubotu> Enlightenment (or "E") is a window manager for X, providing a useful, and good looking graphical shell in which to work. E17 is the current development version.
<bobbyyu> Where can I get Sun's JDK that's compatible with Kubuntu?
<Linux_Galore> abattoir: use both and then come back, there the same, just one actually works
<CaBlGuY-SuRfErKi> !java
<ubotu> To install a java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the Multiverse repository
<abattoir> Linux_Galore: i have used both :)
<Linux_Galore> abattoir: and he's doing the docker for kde4, you have to be mad kxdocker was horrible
<abattoir> Linux_Galore: it works perfectly well for me, as a matter of fact i'm using it right now...
<Linux_Galore> abattoir: the menu layout was rubbish
<abattoir> Linux_Galore: you mean for the configurator?
<Linux_Galore> yes
<abattoir> Linux_Galore: or do you mean Kmenu?
<Linux_Galore> and to change anything you have to think like a dyslexic monkey
<Linux_Galore> no the kxdocker config tool
<abattoir> Linux_Galore: well, as i said, you are happy w/ KSmoothdock, and you use, i'm happy w/ kxdocker, the point it the former did not replace the latter, so lets please stop here...
<abattoir> *the point is
<smaggard> Hi!
<rod> hi, i have apache2 and php set up fine with mysql, but when i try and use the php cli binary it doesn't have the mysql library loaded.  i've looked through adept but can't find the package to install to enable it, can anyone help?
<Linux_Galore> abattoir: the project is still dead in the water and telling users to use a dead in the water project isnt good advice
<smaggard> have you tried this yet? http://forge.mysql.com/wiki/PHP_FAQ just wondering...
<smaggard> it may not be something you can just install a package from adept or aptget you might have to do some config and manual download
<unix_infidel> anyone know where i can checkout cvs-vim
<AWOSDev> arunkale:
<AWOSDev> !kpat
<ubotu> kpat: KDE solitaire patience game. In component main, is optional. Version 4:3.5.2-0ubuntu3 (dapper), package size 318 kB, installed size 792 kB
<unix_infidel> cvs.sf.net seems to have been down for the last 24hours+
<bobbyyu> What's a good backports repository?
<arunkale> thanks :)
<AWOSDev> arunkale, np
<AWOSDev> :)
<unix_infidel> anyone?
<AWOSDev> unix_infidel, I can ping them
<abattoir> unix_infidel: http://vim.cvs.sourceforge.net/vim/ works for me
<unix_infidel> bah, stupid jammeson.
<unix_infidel> gave me the wrong url for checkout.
<unix_infidel> finally getting around to compiling vim :)
<unix_infidel> abattoir: you using vim7?
<abattoir> unix_infidel: no i use only kate
<flaccid> anybody here can help me with ati prop. driver ?
<flaccid> [2006-09-24 15:09]  <flaccid> for some reason i changed to prop driver with xorg.conf
<flaccid> [2006-09-24 15:09]  <flaccid> but fglrxinfo outputs: display: :0.0  screen: 0 | OpenGL vendor string: Mesa project: www.mesa3d.org | OpenGL renderer string: Mesa GLX Indirect | OpenGL version string: 1.2 (1.5 Mesa 6.4.1)
<flaccid> [2006-09-24 15:10]  <flaccid> and atieventsd goes up to 100% cpu usage
<Tulga> my ISP blocked 1 site. I need that site. is it possible?
<flaccid> Tulga: http tunnel/proxy
<unix_infidel> how do i tell if a certain package is installed or not from repos?
<Tulga> flaccid: tnx
<flaccid> unix_infidel: dpkg -l | grep -i packagename
<unix_infidel> flaccid: gracias.
<flaccid> np
<flaccid> anyone here use ati prop. drivers?
<unix_infidel> compiling vim7 :)
<unix_infidel> temp jumped from 43 to 61C
<unix_infidel> (laptop)
<uncannybuzzard> flaccid, are you running an ati card?
<uncannybuzzard> whoops
<uncannybuzzard> have you tried running dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and changing ati to fglrx?
<jamadagni> anyone tried kubuntu edgy knot 3?
<uncannybuzzard> and does anyone know how to get big desktop up and running properly?
<AWOSDev> flaccid: I do with no problems.
<uncannybuzzard> guh?
<uncannybuzzard> anyone know anything about big desktop at all? :P
<abattoir> jamadagni: yes, why do you ask?
<jamadagni> @abattoir - did you see the usplash having the left part of word "kubuntu" on the right and vice versa?
<eroman> anyone know how to do xgl with kubuntu, some how to or something ???
<flaccid> uncannybuzzard: there is no option in the reconfigure to change to fglrx
<arunkale> can someone tell me how to remove those dots that come before every character while using kate?
<flaccid> are they tabs?
<abattoir> jamadagni: are you runnign it through an emulator?
<uncannybuzzard> no
<abattoir> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing (window) manager) and XGL (Xserver architecture layered on top of OpenGL) howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager XGL+compiz help in #ubuntu-xgl  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<abattoir> eroman: ^^^^
<abattoir> bleh
<uncannybuzzard> you've installed the ati drivers eh?
<flaccid> yes i have
<uncannybuzzard> hrm
<uncannybuzzard> see, i had the same problem up until about 20 min ago
<flaccid> can you have a look at my xorg.conf
<flaccid> are you on ati, uncannybuzzard?
<uncannybuzzard> oh wait, there is a line in xorg.conf that says Driver        "ati"
<uncannybuzzard> did you change that to fglrx?
<flaccid> yes i did
<flaccid> http://pastebin.ca/180740
<flaccid> there is my xorg
<uncannybuzzard> and there is no place in dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg that asks you for your driver?
<flaccid> nope
<flaccid> it comes up with debconf
<flaccid> and i can't find an option for that
<uncannybuzzard> hang on
<jamadagni> @abattoir - no
<jamadagni> real install
<abattoir> jamadagni: ok, and what is your monitor's native resolution?
<uncannybuzzard> ok, when you run sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg, a screen comes up asking about auto-detecting video junk?
<flaccid> unc, yes
<jamadagni> native? 1024x768 i guess
<flaccid> uncannybuzzard: run me through it? you know the right options?
<abattoir> jamadagni: there are some issues, i think it'll be fixed... so i guess it's known...
<uncannybuzzard> and if you hit yes, a list of server drivers comes up?
<jamadagni> ok bye thanks
<abattoir> jamadagni: and what about tty s ?
<uncannybuzzard> with ati highlighted
<abattoir> jamadagni: do they look normal?
<jamadagni> ttys?
<jamadagni> didn't try
<flaccid> uncannybuzzard: if i check the first box to auto detect hardware, the next screen is attempt monitor detection?
<jamadagni> will try and respond later
<jamadagni> gotta run now
<abattoir> jamadagni: virtual terminals... ok :)
<jamadagni> sorry
<plugs> what's the difference between su and sudo
<jamadagni> plugs - search the ubuntu wiki and forums
<flaccid> i then next screen is enter an identifier for your monitor
<flaccid> i put in an id
<flaccid> next screen is resolutions
<uncannybuzzard> ok, run that over again and don't auto detect
<flaccid> ok i try uncannybuzzard
<flaccid> uncannybuzzard: never get the option
<uncannybuzzard> weird
<uncannybuzzard> i have no idea how to help you out then
<flaccid> dang
<flaccid> thanks anyway
<flaccid> sux hard
<AWOSDev> what's wrong?
<uncannybuzzard> what version of ubuntu are you running?
<flaccid> dapper
<flaccid> i select multiple resolutions, it doesn't look like they go in xorg.conf
<AWOSDev> just vi xorg.conf
<uncannybuzzard> me too, it's odd those are different
<AWOSDev> add them manually
<flaccid> AWOSDev: my real issue is getting ati prop. to go
<waldschatten> AWOSDev You wouldn't happen to know how to log out of just one Kopete screen name would you?
<AWOSDev> Um
<AWOSDev> no
<flaccid> brb
<AWOSDev> Oh
<AWOSDev> waldschatten
<AWOSDev> go under the network you're on and click 'offline'
<waldschatten> Guess I'm gonna have to kill the whole thing to get my primary name freed up
<AWOSDev> you have two nicks on one server?
<AWOSDev> how in the world did you manage that one?
<InteliWasp> i have an intresting question... why do my removable drives(cd-rom and ipod) keep remounting?
<AWOSDev> InteliWasp, in what way?
<waldschatten> Not sure.
<waldschatten> They told me I needed a backup screen name
<InteliWasp> the "what do you want to do" dialog keeps poping up for my ipod and konq opens on my cd drive
<samjnaa> abattoir you here?
<samjnaa> i am in edgy now
<AWOSDev> That's weird
<abattoir> samjnaa: yes, i am
<samjnaa> i was able to login to all the tty-s
<AWOSDev> FreeBSD has the KTux screen saver :P
<waldschatten> argh!
<samjnaa> samjnaa = jamadagni yo usee
<abattoir> samjnaa: yes, i got that bit :)
<samjnaa> :D
<AWOSDev> InteliWasp are they already mounted?
<samjnaa> ok but the only difference i see is that the tty's don't seem to be in full text mode
<samjnaa> i mean, it's the sort of framebuffer text or whatever
<flaccid> no luck guys
<InteliWasp> they were shown on the desktop but not mounted
<abattoir> samjnaa: hmmm ok, so they look normal then(in terms of the rest of the appearance) ?
<InteliWasp> ie the no green thigny
<flaccid> can somebody using ati prop. driver (from sources) pastebin their xorg.conf?
<samjnaa> well yes
<samjnaa> i was able to login
<samjnaa> so far
<samjnaa> what did you expect?
<AWOSDev> InteliWasp no clue :l
<InteliWasp> oh well
<InteliWasp> btw another question, how can i configure my ati remote?
<samjnaa> i was able to login
<flaccid> i found the bug to this http://www.thinkwiki.org/wiki/Problems_with_fglrx#Perpetual_Mesa_GLX_Indirect_on_Debian
<waldschatten> ns
<flaccid> i brb
<damian_> ls
<damian_> whoops
<abattoir> samjnaa: no, i expected your ttys to be split like the kubuntu logo as well :)
<AWOSDev> Ahh
<AWOSDev> The guy who hated the bouncy cursor
<AWOSDev> are you still here?
<abattoir> samjnaa: if you want you can file a bug in launchpad(not sure if one already exists though)
<abattoir> samjnaa: but i'm pretty sure the usplash is being worked upon :)
<morghanphoenix> finally
<morghanphoenix> Remind me never to use kopete for irc again
<morghanphoenix> lol
<AWOSDev> :P
<AWOSDev> audimage
<arunkale> you use kopete for irc?
<arunkale> why?!
<morghanphoenix> Just trying it
* morghanphoenix is listening to "Help Me" by Oingo Boingo on Boingo Alive (Disc 1) [amaroK] 
<abattoir> arunkale: because it looks prettier? :P
<morghanphoenix> woo hoo!
<unix_infidel> heh.
<unix_infidel> i think irssi looks pretty :)
<arunkale> abattoir: konversation is cool
<AWOSDev> morghanphoenix, but how?
<morghanphoenix> same way as in kopete
<rjian> anyoebody teach me how to update the repositor of kubuntu??
<AWOSDev> I don't see plugins anywhere
<morghanphoenix> just type the command
* AWOSDev is listening to "The Continental" by Prince on Love Symbol [amaroK] 
<morghanphoenix> see
<AWOSDev> :)
<morghanphoenix> figured I had to give it a try
<AWOSDev> So that's how Bran did it
<morghanphoenix> the noob strikes again
<morghanphoenix> lol
<AWOSDev> (Bran is a guy in #OSDev that does that every now and again; uses Debian)
<abattoir> rjian: sure, run 'sudo apt-get update' in a terminal... or click on 'Fetch Updates' in adept.
<morghanphoenix> so, is 300 megs normal for virtual memory usage in kubuntu?
<AWOSDev> Depends
<AWOSDev> how much memory you have
<AWOSDev> Mem:    255484k total,   250380k used,     5104k free,    11900k buffers
<AWOSDev> Swap:   509784k total,   182060k used,   327724k free,    99208k cached
<morghanphoenix> 256
<AWOSDev> Now what do you have up?
<morghanphoenix> 729 swap
<morghanphoenix> amarok, kopete, konversation and ktorrent
<morghanphoenix> I'm using 450 now though
<AWOSDev> I have Konsole, Gwenview, 9 Konqueror tabs, System settings, KDevelop, amaroK, Konversation, Kwallet, Adept, KAMix and Klipper
<AWOSDev> are you in top?
<morghanphoenix> Yeah, that sounds like mine last night.
<morghanphoenix> eh?
<AWOSDev> in the Konsole
<AWOSDev> type top
<AWOSDev> And just to gloat:
<AWOSDev> up 8 days, 10:19,  1 user,  load average: 0.40, 0.47, 0.69
<morghanphoenix> yakuake didn't restart when I rebooted, just a sec
<AWOSDev> yakuwhat?
<AWOSDev> !info yakuake
<ubotu> yakuake: Yet Another Kuake, KDE terminal emulator. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.7.5-0ubuntu1 (dapper), package size 67 kB, installed size 488 kB
<AWOSDev> I love that bot!
<AWOSDev> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum!
<morghanphoenix> console, hit f12 to drop it down from the screen top
<morghanphoenix> Always on so it loads lots faster than Konsole.
<AWOSDev> Oh
<AWOSDev> Konsole takes maybe three seconds to load for me
<AWOSDev> how much MHz?
<AWOSDev> I have 500
<morghanphoenix> Ahh, Karamba
<morghanphoenix> that's what I forgot
<morghanphoenix> 1200
<AWOSDev> !?
<morghanphoenix> Only 256 ram
<AWOSDev> and you complain about how long Konsole takes?!
<serishema> i'm having trouble with sudo not working. I'm using ldap and sudo will authenticate against it. But it won't actually do anything..
<flaccid> how can i do a sudo apt-get install linux-header-(current kernel version) ?
<serishema> it'll ask for my password and it knows if it's right or wrong but it never actually runs the command
<morghanphoenix> Junk parts, found a good processor, but memory is lacking
<AWOSDev> serishema, try sudo -s
<serishema> nothing happened
<morghanphoenix> 4 seccond load time for konsole
<AWOSDev> morghan my man
<morghanphoenix> 500ms load time for yakuake
<AWOSDev> you need some MEMORY!
<morghanphoenix> I know, the place I volunteer at will sell me a gig for $80
<AWOSDev> Ooh get it quick!
<morghanphoenix> I just need to stop smoking so I have money for computer parts
<AWOSDev> There's your reason
<AWOSDev> more money for computer parts!
<AWOSDev> :)
<morghanphoenix> It's a standing offer, and fifty cents a gig for hard disks
<AWOSDev> Where do you volunteer at?
<AWOSDev> and where can I get an application?  :)
<flaccid> i'm having problem doing sudo apt-get install linux-headers-restricted-modules-2.6.15-27
<flaccid> oops i see prob
<morghanphoenix> I volunteer at a place that takes computers that have been thrown out and builds systems to  ship overseas to schools in underprivledged parts of the world.
<flaccid> hmm what is my prob with sudo apt-get install linux-restricted-modules-2.6.15-27
<morghanphoenix> They have a contract with total reclaim so all recycled computers come through thier warehouse and we check the parts to see what works and build systems for schools out of it.
<morghanphoenix> That's how I got the 1.2Ghz, somebody'd beat the case up, looked like with steel toed boots.
<arunkale> how do i change the fonts in open office to look like my normal fonts?
<morghanphoenix> They couldn't ship it busted up so I piped up and got to take it home with me.
<morghanphoenix> oops, I'm in the main room, sorry for the off-topic.
<arunkale> how do i change the font settings in open office?
<arunkale> anti aliasing, etc?
<kayey78> how can i play mp3 on kubuntu??
<kayey78> what player will i use?
<morghanphoenix> I use amarok
<morghanphoenix> or xmms
<ubuntu> i sue sousoutte
<Linux_Galore> kayey78: drop a mp3 file on your desktop and click on it
<Linux_Galore> kayey78: it should ask you to install mp3 support
<kayey78> hmm i want to install XMMS it says could not find package??
<morghanphoenix> You have to install xine and the libxine-extracodecs, possibly lame too
<morghanphoenix> got your rpositories set?
<Linux_Galore> kayey78: xmms isnt in the same league as amarok
<morghanphoenix> no, it's not
<morghanphoenix> amaroK is my favorite.
<kayey78> yup i dont know how to set the repositors on kubuntu?? how can i do it??
<morghanphoenix> I use xmms for playing single files to test them out, it loads a lot faster.
<ubuntu> suck mo gogot
<ubuntu> senzor
<ubuntu> el mana wastah
<morghanphoenix> I can't remember the source-o-matic url
<Linux_Galore> kayey78: in simple terms you open up adept and under view there is a manage repo section then you just look at the lines and activate multiverse etc
<ubuntu> when is liverpool playing?
<morghanphoenix> try googling it
<ubuntu> :s
<ubuntu> am lagfging
<kayey78> multiverse?? wer?
<morghanphoenix> checking
<morghanphoenix> I think it's universe, might be multiverse though.
<morghanphoenix> ARGH!
<morghanphoenix> Doing too much at once with too little ram
<kayey78> wer? i can find that settings??
<morghanphoenix> http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<morghanphoenix> use that to get a source list
<Linux_Galore> kayey78: I just told you
<Linux_Galore> kayey78: start->system-adept  then view-> manage repo
<Linux_Galore> kayey78: the lines are already in there you just need to right click and activate them
<AWOSDev> morghanphoenix -
<AWOSDev> !source-o-matic
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<AWOSDev> and
<AWOSDev> !xmms
<ubotu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Banshee, Beep Media Player, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine  -  See also !codecs
<AWOSDev> hmm that didn't help
<morghanphoenix> !amarok
<ubotu> amarok is an audio player for Linux with an intuitive interface. The latest version is 1.4.3 and packages are available for Kubuntu at www.kubuntu.org
<morghanphoenix> ooh
<morghanphoenix> didn't know about that little ditty.
<AWOSDev> also
<AWOSDev> !info xmmz
<AWOSDev> !info xmms
<ubotu> Package xmmz does not exist in any distro I know
<ubotu> xmms: Versatile X audio player. In component main, is optional. Version 1.2.10+cvs20050809-4ubuntu5 (dapper), package size 1029 kB, installed size 7256 kB
<AWOSDev> component main
<AWOSDev> ...
<morghanphoenix> you see the url I sent you?
<AWOSDev> Yes
<AWOSDev> Konqueror konqed out on me though ;P
<morghanphoenix> that's where I volunteer.
<morghanphoenix> Ah, I use oprea
<morghanphoenix> Konqueror konqued out on me a lot.
<morghanphoenix> I'd use lynx if it'd work right
<deeo> i've been having a strange experience with WoW and Wine.  i'm using dapper, and i've dried both the repository ATI drivers and the ATI current ones (8.29.x).  I've tried Wine CVS also, with the same result.  Basically, no problems at all.  I login, start running around, and about 5 seconds into that my system locks solid, I can't even ping my PC.  I even grabbed a new motherboard, but same problem
<morghanphoenix> who needs pictures
<kayey78> administration says the administration directory is lock??
<AWOSDev> or just use w3m with image support
<morghanphoenix> is there a disrto comparison channel?
<osiris> anyone recomend a pdf reader ?
<AWOSDev> Hmm...don't think so :P
<AWOSDev> osiris, Adobe Acrobat?
<osiris> other than that
<kayey78> waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa??
<osiris> come on
<AWOSDev> sudo apt-get install acroread
<kayey78> anyone help me
<AWOSDev> !pdf
<ubotu> pdf is the Portable Document Format created by Adobe; viewable in GNU/Linux with xpdf/kpdf/gpdf, evince and also adobe reader (free download, but closed source)
<AWOSDev> !info evince
<ubotu> evince: Document (postscript, pdf) viewer. In component main, is optional. Version 0.5.2-0ubuntu3 (dapper), package size 676 kB, installed size 3176 kB
<AWOSDev> !info kpdf
<ubotu> kpdf: PDF viewer for KDE. In component main, is optional. Version 4:3.5.2-0ubuntu6 (dapper), package size 307 kB, installed size 984 kB
<AWOSDev> kayey78, does that help?
<kayey78> its still says couldnt find package xmms?
<morghanphoenix> Have you tried automatix kayey?
<morghanphoenix> It gives you the newest version of amaroK and the codecs.
<morghanphoenix> !automatix
<ubotu> automatix is a script that automates installation of some items. Use at your own risk. See http://www.getautomatix.com/ ; For help with and discussion of automatix please join #automatix.
<kayey78> i cant install anthything yet..
<kayey78> i need to set the universe or the repositor enable
<kayey78> but i think ive already did..
<morghanphoenix> the web page give really easy step-by-step instructions for adding the automatix repo and setting it up on x/k/ubuntu.
<AWOSDev> What's the best way to convince my ISP to upgrade their OS?
<arunkale> threaten them
<arunkale> :p
<AWOSDev> They're running FreeBSD 4.11
<flaccid> get out missiles
<AWOSDev> and 6.2 is about to come out
<flaccid> thats alright
<flaccid> whats the issue
<totall_6_7> lol
<AWOSDev> security
<flaccid> if it aint broke why fix it
<AWOSDev> they're also still using Apache 1.3
<flaccid> thats ok
<flaccid> you need to show the holes to proove its needed
<morghanphoenix> Huh, my ISP contracts with microsoft.
<arunkale> how do i set up my monitor to use 32-bit colour in place of 16-bit
<AWOSDev> morghanphoenix, that's scary :)
<morghanphoenix> Yeah, lots of nice bonuses that I won't ever use.
<morghanphoenix> Qwest is as scarry as microsoft.
<morghanphoenix> So scary I was shaking so bad I hit the r key twice
<morghanphoenix> lol
<AWOSDev> :P
<AWOSDev> Ew Qwest
<AWOSDev> that's who I'm gonna use after I move
<AWOSDev> Great, my ISP will be hacked
<AWOSDev> good thing I'm running FreeBSD :P
<AWOSDev> It's not good when the users are more secure than the ISP
<morghanphoenix> It's a choice of Qwest or SpeakEasy
<arunkale> how do i set up my monitor to use 32-bit colour in place of 16-bit
<AWOSDev> arunkale, IDK
<morghanphoenix> Speakeasy costs more for the same speed, so I got qwest even though they've raised my bill twice on me in two months.
<AWOSDev> I looked under System Settings
<morghanphoenix> I figure when they start costing as much as speakeasy I'm switching.
<fdoving> morghanphoenix: please use #kubuntu-offtopic for non-kubuntu-support discussion. thanks.
<nacho_> hola?
<AWOSDev> nacho_, Espanol?
<nacho_> argentino
<nacho_> me podrias ayudar??
<AWOSDev> !ar
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ar - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<AWOSDev> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<nacho_> wait
<AWOSDev> anybody know the two letter ISO code for Argentina?
<nacho_> wait
<nacho_> I need some help only because i'm finding trouble on compiling any kind of program
<fdoving> AWOSDev: ar?
<morghanphoenix> !ag
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ag - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<morghanphoenix> nope
<nacho_> just becouse I don't know how
<totall_6_7> AWOSDev:
<totall_6_7> try
<totall_6_7> http://www.oanda.com/products/fxlookup/
<AWOSDev> nacho_, try the build-essential package
<AWOSDev> !info build-essential
<ubotu> build-essential: informational list of build-essential packages. In component main, is optional. Version 11.1 (dapper), package size 6 kB, installed size 48 kB
<morghanphoenix> save
<morghanphoenix> quit
<morghanphoenix> oops
<morghanphoenix> sorry, used to MUDs
<morghanphoenix> bye all
<PyroMithrandir> anyone know how to scroll on a screen with a virtual resolution without the mouse? (Like, how you go to the edge of the screen with the mouse, and it moves to show more... only without the mouse)
<AWOSDev> Goodbye!
<unix_infidel> anyone know of any websites that show case websites that have decent designs, web layouts, css etc etc geared towards business?
<AWOSDev> Where do I download the Crystal Window Decoration?
<nacho_> well, perhaps you know any utility that can help me to do it from now on
<AWOSDev> nacho_
<AWOSDev> sudo apt-get install build-essential
<nacho_> ok
<totall_6_7> AWOSDev: did that help at all?
<AWOSDev> totall_6_7 No I was looking for the two letter country code not the currency code
<AWOSDev> but it was for nacho_ because I didn't think he spoke English
<AWOSDev> he does
<totall_6_7> AWOSDev: or did you want the TLD for Argentina?
<AWOSDev> so nvm :)
<totall_6_7> ok np
<AWOSDev> totall_6_7 that will come in handy when my startup starts dealing with other countries though :P
<AWOSDev> so thank you
<totall_6_7> np
<AWOSDev> Well it's 3am here
<AWOSDev> bed
<AWOSDev> G'night all!
<totall_6_7> sleep well AWOSDev
<unix_infidel> anyone?
<AWOSDev> thanks totall_6_7
<nacho_> E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<nacho_> what should I do??
<nacho_> should I do that??
<PyroMithrandir> yes, nacho, do that
<nacho_> great
<nacho_> so.. what does this build essential do?
<nacho_> how does it work? any idea??
<Linux_Galore> nacho_: sometimes when installed go wrong or interrupted things are not tidied up or install scripts are not run, that just fixes all that
<PyroMithrandir> build-essential gives you the stuff that is essential to compile (build) programs, iirc
<Linux_Galore> (wasnt talking about build)
<PyroMithrandir> (right, I know, but he was ;) )
<nacho_> so when i do ./configure It works
<Linux_Galore> nacho_: no
<nacho_> oh
<Linux_Galore> nacho_: that checks your system and creates a make script to compile the source code to be installed on your system
<Linux_Galore> nacho_: there are three stages
<nacho_> go on
<Linux_Galore> nacho_: first step is ./configure  this just checks to make sure all the libs and components are there for you to build the code and also checks to make sure the paths are setup in the make script for the libs
<Linux_Galore> nacho_: second step: well if that works then you just run make  that will compile the code
<PyroMithrandir> if you are asking if having build-essential makes ./configure work, then yes, more or less that should be true
<Linux_Galore> nacho_: third step is installing the code, usually sudo make install
<fdoving> this is good: http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/softinstall.html
<fdoving> i also recommend ubunut and debian users to use 'checkinstall' instead of 'make install'
<fdoving> !checkinstall
<ubotu> checkinstall is a wrapper to "make install", useful for installing programs you compiled. It will create a .deb package, which will be listed in the APT database and can be uninstalled like other packages. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CheckInstall  -  Please: Read the warnings at the top and bottom of that web page.
<PyroMithrandir> alright, guys, I'm calling it a night
<nacho_> ok.. when i do the ./configure thing and it allways talls me that "checking for working makeinfo... missing"
<fdoving> nite pyromithrandir.
<Linux_Galore> nacho_: yeah for a debian based system checkinstall  would be better than running "make install"
<Linux_Galore> nacho_: for the third step
<nagyv> Hello! I am saving a webcam's video with vlc, but it is very flickering. What should I set up differently?
<nacho_> ok but im still on the first one
<Linux_Galore> nacho_: means you are missing it
<nacho_> so?
<Linux_Galore> is there s simple way to getting *ubuntu to install the base dev tools like gcc g++ etc
<Linux_Galore> nacho_: I just install all the dev stuff manually
<nacho_> whoth adept???
<nacho_> with adept?
<Linux_Galore> nacho_: yes adept
<nacho_> great
<nacho_> I'll do that and then if i find some truble i come back
<fdoving> Linux_Galore: that's what build-essential is for.
<nagyv> Linux_Galore: apt-get install build-essentials
<fdoving> nagyv: that's build-essential without the s at the end :)
* nagyv is verry sorry
<fdoving> it's ok :)
<Linux_Galore> nacho_: run sudo apt-get install build-essential
<nacho_> ok
<Linux_Galore> nacho_: that should install all the dev tools
<nagyv> how can I put (at boot or kde login time) ~/bin to PATH?
<fdoving> nagyv: make ~/bin
<fdoving> then it'll be done automatically. iirc.
<fdoving> if you use bash i tink it will.
<nagyv> fdoving: make: Nothing to be done for `/home/nagyv/bin'.
<Linux_Galore> nagyv:  mkdir ~/bin
<fdoving> nagyv: do as linux_galore says. mkdir, 'make' is for building. i didn't give the command :)
<nagyv> Linux_Galore: actually I have the bin directory, but it seems not included into the PATH
<fdoving> nagyv: run 'echo $PATH'
<Linux_Galore> nagyv: look at step 7 on this page -> http://linux.blogweb.de/categories/21-Ubuntu-MOTU
<nacho_> still cant do it
<Linux_Galore> nacho_: what does is say is missing
<nacho_> when it checks de makefile
<Linux_Galore> nacho_: you have to run ./configure first
<Linux_Galore> nacho_: if ./configure fails there will be no make file
<Linux_Galore> nacho_: ./configure tells you why it failed
<nacho_> yes when I do ./configure it tells me in some point that checking for working makeinfo... missing
<Linux_Galore> nacho_: so you ran the command I gave you
<nacho_> yes
<Linux_Galore> nacho_: it should have installed a whole pile of stuff
<nacho_> I install everithing and when it gets to de nonfree-flashplayer it returns an error code 1
<office> l
<Linux_Galore> nacho_: I didnt ask that
<nacho_> wait
<nacho_> so then I do the ./confiigure and at the end it tells me "configure: error: Gl library was not found"
<Linux_Galore> nacho_: yes it is missing something
<Linux_Galore> nacho_: look it up in adept
<TheGateKeeper> anyone use voice over ip?
<nagyv> Linux_Galore: thx! I didn't had a .bash_profile file, but I put it back from the backups
<morghanphoenix> has anyone else had problems with the flash player.
<nagyv> TheGateKeeper: wengophone, gizmo, Skype and a dozen of SIP's
<nacho_> should i look for it like Gl lib?
<Linux_Galore> nacho_: I suspect its looking for opengl libs
<TheGateKeeper> nagyv: I have installed ekiga but it won't connect to the remote host
<nacho_> ok
<nagyv> TheGateKeeper: did you set up your account properly? (sorry, but I don't know ekiga)
<nagyv> TheGateKeeper: but because ekiga is a GTK/Gnome application, you can try to ask at the #ubuntu channel too
<TheGateKeeper> nagyv: well I got it to finally accept my ekiga account
<morghanphoenix> Ekiga gave me problems because of port forwarding with my firewall
<TheGateKeeper> nagyv: I have also installed teamspeak which seems to work except I can't use get anyone to hear me, I can hear them
<TheGateKeeper> morghanphoenix: what do you use?
<morghanphoenix> nothing, I gave up and stuck to my cell phone.
<nacho_> i will install every thing related to gl on the sujecto dev
<nacho_> it's that ok?
<morghanphoenix> but it was port forwarding that was giving me problems.
<nagyv> TheGateKeeper: I am using Skype and wengophone. Wengophone works well with webcam too. I could never get any of my friends to use Netmeeting on their side. :(
<morghanphoenix> I had skype before I formatted my windows hard drive, haven't tried it in linux yet.
<Linux_Galore> nagyv: always try gizmoproject
<Linux_Galore> morghanphoenix: works fine
<nagyv> Linux_Galore: no webcam support
<nagyv> morghanphoenix: but I would recommend you the beta version, because of sound problems with the old one
<nacho_> Linux_Galore: should I install every thing related to gl on dev ???
<morghanphoenix> I need to get a webcam, gods know my winTV card isn't working for anything else yet.
<TheGateKeeper> nagyv: if you use wengophone can you talk to people using ekiga?
<morghanphoenix> I tried installing MythTV but kept getting driver problems
<nagyv> TheGateKeeper: I have never tried, but according to its features: yes
<TheGateKeeper> nagyv: if I installed would you help me try to configure it?
<Linux_Galore> nacho_: no just the base stuff
<Linux_Galore> nagyv: http://gyachi.sourceforge.net/index.shtml
<nagyv> TheGateKeeper: if you help me to configure SIP in general, then I would be happy to help you :)
<Linux_Galore> nagyv: yahoo webcam and chat client for Linux
<TheGateKeeper> nagyv: ok
<nagyv> Linux_Galore: it's nice! :) I will try it out now! (hmm, do I have any yahoo friends?)
<TheGateKeeper> nagyv: I managed to connect to stun from this: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=145047&page=2
<unix_infidel> http://bmsbuildingservices.com/_img/division_retail_h2_bg.jpg
<unix_infidel> anyone know how i can accomplish this in photoshop or gimp?
<unix_infidel> this is probably really simple :)
<nagyv> TheGateKeeper: as I know you use wengophone only with its own SIP address, that comes with the registration. My problem is that I don't know how to make SIP calls with it to a different SIP "network".
<Linux_Galore> nagyv: its like email   sip:joe.smith@somewhere.net
<TheGateKeeper> nagyv: like Linux_Galore says ^^^
<flaccid> how can i upgrade linux-restricted-modules-686           2.6.15.25             to 2.6.15.27 ?
<TheGateKeeper> nagyv: for me you would dial sip:TheGatekeeper@ekiga.net
<TheGateKeeper> not that there is much point at the moment as things arn't working lol
<Linux_Galore> flaccid: should automatically do it, did for me
<flaccid> i don't think there is a .27
<Linux_Galore> flaccid: check in adept
<flaccid> is not
<Linux_Galore> let me check my i686 rig
<Linux_Galore> yeah my i686 machine has 2.6.27
<flaccid> serious
<flaccid> wtf
<Linux_Galore> flaccid: yes
<flaccid> can find link to package?
<Linux_Galore> sorry 2.6.15-27 sorry
<Linux_Galore> 27 is the latest path number on dapper
<Linux_Galore> patch*
<Linux_Galore> flaccid: type uname -a  in a term
<Linux_Galore> you should see something like 2.6.15-27-686
<flaccid> correct
<Linux_Galore> flaccid: thats the latest
<Linux_Galore> for dapper anyway
<flaccid> yes.. and i can't get the latest linux-restricted-modules-686 package
<Linux_Galore> flaccid: I had the same problem
<Linux_Galore> flaccid: i removed some dead wood packages and it seemed to fix itself
<Linux_Galore> flaccid: search on the word   kernel  look at what is installed
<flaccid> hmm
<Linux_Galore> flaccid: all I have is linux-headers-2.6.15-27-686 and linux-image-2.6.15-27-686
<Linux_Galore> flaccid: works fine
<flaccid> yes i'm talking about this package  linux-restricted-modules-686
<Linux_Galore> I have the kernel-sourced-2.6.15 package installed for the nvidia installer to work and thats about it
<Linux_Galore> sources*
<Linux_Galore> flaccid: there is no package of that name
<flaccid> dw :)
<flaccid> i got some more to try :)
<flaccid> bbs
<kyaneos> hi
<kyaneos> i have a problem
<kyaneos> everytime i start kde, kpersonalizer appears
<Linux_Galore> kyaneos: you have to remove the kpersonalizerrc file under ./kde/share/config/  from memory
<Linux_Galore> kyaneos: or edit it and remove change the startup line to false
<kyaneos> Linux_Galore: it is removed
<Linux_Galore> kyaneos: edit it then and set it to false
<kyaneos> Linux_Galore: it does not exist
<arunkale> in firefox, in some pages light grey looks pink to me
<Linux_Galore> kyaneos: it has to exist, its created when it starts
<arunkale> in konqueror it looks like that all the time
<Linux_Galore> arunkale: you can adjust that in kcontrol
<kyaneos> Linux_Galore: it has not been created
<arunkale> Linux_Galore: How do I do that?
<arunkale> and what do I adjust
<Linux_Galore> arunkale: in its the hardware section in kcontrol
<Linux_Galore> arunkale: its pretty obvious how it works
<Linux_Galore> anyway Im out for a while
<arunkale> I dont know much about gamma settings and the like
<Linux_Galore> hmm
<Linux_Galore> arunkale: you dont need to know anything just move the slider till grey looks like grey not pink
<nagyv> TheGateKeeper: could you proceed with some SIP?
<arunkale> which slider? there are 4 there
<Linux_Galore> pick one and learn, you can always click on the default to go back to the normal settings
<arunkale> i dont see any change, man.. i'm moving it
<flaccid> holy shizim
<flaccid> i fixed it
<flaccid> and the driver is shit loads faster
<flaccid> holy crap
<arunkale> Linux_Galore: what change exactly in those squares am i supposed to look for
<flaccid> w0a i can't believe this speed difference
<fdoving> !language > flaccid
<flaccid> what language are you referring to fdoving?
<enrico__> ciaooooooooooo
<enrico__> W kubuntu
<enrico__> c' qualcuno???
<nagyv> enrico__: yes
<abattoir> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<abattoir> enrico__: ^^^^
<enrico__> sorry
<enrico__> sigh
<abattoir> enrico__: no problem, i was only trying to help you :)
<TheGateKeeper> nagyv: how do you mean? things aren't working on my PC
<enrico__> thanks
<nagyv> TheGateKeeper: I think you are going to try wengophone, or something.
<nagyv> I thought, sorry :)
<TheGateKeeper> nagyv: found this to test my mic, but I can't hear anything :-( ---> arecord -f cd -D hw:0,0 -d 20 test.wav
<TheGateKeeper> nagyv: using aplay to play it back
<arunkale> is KOffice good?
<abattoir> arunkale: depends on your needs
<arunkale> Word processor, spreadsheet
<abattoir> arunkale: yes, obviously... but if you use Open Document Formats, it works very well(for me), i wouldnt say that for compatibility with Microsoft Office files...
<linux__alien> is Kubuntu and Ubuntu really same except for the KDE and Gnome differences?
<arunkale> okay..
<abattoir> btw, its also lighter, faster (and prettier :P) than Open Office.org...
<abattoir> linux__alien: yes...
<arunkale> open office seems to be rendering fonts in it's own way
<morghanphoenix> but open office works perfectly when you need to take your files with you to the xp systems at school
<abattoir> arunkale: do you have msttcorefonts installed?
<arunkale> yeah
<abattoir> morghanphoenix: exactly, that won't be the case w/ Koffice, you might lose lots of formatting
<arunkale> all my web pages look really good.. i got my fonts to render in the same way os x renders fonts
<arunkale> but open office is rendering fonts like Windows does
<linux__alien> so that means i can install Kubuntu from Ubuntu right?
<morghanphoenix> That's why I stick to open office, despite the fact that it's pathetically slow compared to other programs
<morghanphoenix> yeah
<morghanphoenix> that's what I did
<abattoir> linux__alien: yes, 'kubuntu-desktop' is the metapackage to do that...
<nagyv> TheGateKeeper: and you didn't get any errors?
<morghanphoenix> I also installed xubuntu from ubuntu
<linux__alien> abattoir, is Kubuntu buggier because of KDE ? are there any issues really ?
<abattoir> linux__alien: of course not :P
<TheGateKeeper> nagyv: nope just the sound of silence
<abattoir> linux__alien: there are always bugs..., but most of them are fixed....:)
<nagyv> is your mic turned on? I mean in the mixer
<morghanphoenix> only problems I've had with kde is adept deciding to log up so I had to run dpkg manually.
<abattoir> linux__alien: i meant, there are always bugs in any software....
<morghanphoenix> Aside from that KDE mas been amazingly bug free.
<TheGateKeeper> nagyv: used arecord to record a 10 wav file then aplay to play it back
<abattoir> morghanphoenix: lock up, you mean?
<abattoir> !adept crash fix
<ubotu> If adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this command in konsole: 'sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock'
<abattoir> morghanphoenix: ^^^ might help you
<linux__alien> i am using Ubuntu and now currently installing Kubuntu-Desktop
<linux__alien> from Ubuntu
<morghanphoenix> it's fixed now, but every time I try to upgrade the flash player it locks up again, and annoyingly enough with no error messages.
<nagyv> TheGateKeeper: yes, I understood this :), but isn't it possible that your mic is muted somehow?
<linux__alien> has anyone seen this error before ? i am unable to get flash working
<linux__alien> sudo update-flashplugin
<linux__alien> automatic installation failed due to network problems or upstream changes
<linux__alien> should i change something?
<abattoir> morghanphoenix: adept doesnt handle interactivity(in a console), so for packages like flash, java etc., where you explicitly need to agree to a licence, its always better to use the cli.
<nagyv> morghanphoenix: did you look at Show Details? in my case it was asking to let him download the new packages
<abattoir> linux__alien: do you have dapper-backports/dapper-updates enabled?
<abattoir> (assuming you are on dapper)
<linux__alien> backports is not enabled
<morghanphoenix> yup, and I agreed, I keep my terminal big enough to render the dialogs.
<abattoir> linux__alien: i think adobe updated the flashplayer, and hence the link was broken... you might need to enable it to get the newer package...
<abattoir> linux__alien: or you could directly download the new package from adobe
<TheGateKeeper> nagyv: back in a couple of mins...
<linux__alien> abattoir, can you give me the link please for the new package ?
<morghanphoenix> I just got a new sources list so hopefully everything goes okay this time.
<abattoir> linux__alien: http://www.adobe.com/shockwave/download/index.cgi?P1_Prod_Version=ShockwaveFlash
<morghanphoenix> but now there's 210 packages to be updated.
<picsou> hello
<morghanphoenix> 'ello
<linux__alien> Have you guys installed ubuntu and then installed Kubuntu-Desktop Package or have you installed Kubuntu itself ?
<morghanphoenix> I installed ubuntu
<abattoir> I installed kubuntu directly....
<morghanphoenix> then added x/kubuntu
<insanekane> kubuntu directly here
<linux__alien> but they both are same right? or will there be any integration issues when you install Ubuntu and then install Kubuntu-Desktop?
<morghanphoenix> none that I've seen
<morghanphoenix> having problems with xubuntu, but kubuntu's working great
<morghanphoenix> And I'm a total newbie
<rod> hi, this is nothing to do with kubuntu, i'm just asking a favour, could someone try http://218.209.111.111/ and tell me if you can access it?  thanks so much!
<morghanphoenix> 2 weeks since I cussed out the microsoft support department and formatted my hard drive.
<picsou> Do exist a ubuntu, version with fluxbox ?
<rod> and how has the move been?
<icheyne> If I run a CLI application and press Ctrl-Z to exit, and then do a "top" command, I can see the original application still running. How can I exit without leaving it running?
<morghanphoenix> great
<morghanphoenix> took me a few hours to get my dvds and mp3s to play.
<rod> cool, not too many problems?  anything you miss about windows?
<morghanphoenix> a few days to figure out how to install deb packages right
<morghanphoenix> Ultima Online!
<morghanphoenix> The only thing I miss
<TheGateKeeper> nagyv: well the irritating thing is I have gone into alsamixer & turned everything on, systems work fine under windows, so don't know why linux is being such an arse
<rod> yes.... games...  i know things are getting better, but there's still very little on linux
<nagyv> TheGateKeeper: no idea
<morghanphoenix> Oh, and I haven't found a program yet to convert the bitrates of my mp3s
<icheyne> rod try Temulous
<rod> lame!
<morghanphoenix> I need to drop the 256 & 320s down to 128
<TheGateKeeper> nagyv: that makes 2 or us :-)
<icheyne> morghanphoenix: I found something the other day
<icheyne> I'll look hang on
<morghanphoenix> please don't say mBox
<rod> Temulous?
<icheyne> morganphoenix: soundKonverter
<icheyne> rod: yes
<morghanphoenix> That does bitrate conversions?
<icheyne> it's a fps
<icheyne> with spiders against humans
<icheyne> uses the quake 3 engine
<icheyne> morghanphoenix: yes
<morghanphoenix> ARGH!
<icheyne> morghanphoenix: it's not a good idea to transcode though
<icheyne> if you have the time, it's better to rerip the CDs
<icheyne> as you lose a lot of audio quality
<morghanphoenix> I have that installed, been using it for ogg & wma to mp3 conversions
<rod> oh cool!
<icheyne> morghanphoenix: oh right well it works well for dropping bitrates too
<rod> but...  i run Xgl, will it work ok with that?  i thought 3d acceleration din't work under xgl?
<icheyne> rod: it is cool
<icheyne> rod: sorry I have avoided XGL
<morghanphoenix> I have about 40 gigs of music that took up 10 last time I transfered them to my PC.
<icheyne> rod: I like to keep my sanity intact!
<rod> icheyne: xgl is beautiful, and makes things so much nicer to use!
<morghanphoenix> Turns out I was encoding at a variable bitrate that was way too high, I don't need anything over 128.
<icheyne> rod: You might be right - I'm just short on patience.
<sybux> Hi, I'm looking for a linux application to replace my Microsoft Exchange server
<icheyne> I tried a demo disk of it and it was cool
<icheyne> ok guys cya later
<icheyne> :)
<nagyv> sybux: AFAIK there is no perfect alternative, but there are several things. I hav mainly heard of these 2: zimbra, open-Xchange
<sybux> nagyv: thx I'll check for them
<sybux> or another alternative : I'm using actualy postfix for mail. Which other application can I use to store calendar and contact. I also want to acces them via internet
<nagyv> sybux: zimbra
<sybux> okay
<morghanphoenix> what do you mean about the loss of audio quality?
* vvatsa is away: getting food
<vega-> vvatsa: nobody cares
<main2> indeed vega
<abattoir> vvatsa: i think you were already warned(and kicked) once before, pleae remove that away message
<main2> !polite
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about polite - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<main2> !friendly
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about friendly - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<abattoir> main2: for me? :P
<main2> ubotu: **** my ****
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about my **** - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<main2> nahh, just in general =)
<morghanphoenix> lol
<abattoir> !away
<ubotu> Please don't use public away messages or change your nick to 'someone|away'.  We know you're away when you don't respond to messages. Also see !guidelines
<abattoir> main2: ^^^^ that might be more appropriate ;)
<morghanphoenix> is there a channel that deals with grub?
<fdoving> #grub maybe?
<linux__alien> Kubuntu-Desktop is being installed i am just waiting to log on to do that
<haffe> Is there any kind of approximation when hibernate will be in the default ubuntu kernel?
* vvatsa is back.
<abattoir> !away > vvatsa
<host-one__> hi
<octan> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<host-one__> wich program open the .sub file?
<octan> hello people
<abattoir> host-one__: i think those are subtitle files, i'd expect kaffeine to open them along w/ the video and give you the choice of using the subtitle
<octan> can someone help me a bit..
<octan> im trying to get a X app to work with ssh
<octan> i mean i have ssh into my server and want to start a X app
<octan> but it doesnt start
<octan> any one know how this works
<haffe> X-forwarding?
<octan> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/24629
<octan> take a look pls
<vincenzo> Salve c' qualche Italiano
<octan> gedit hangs for a while
<octan> then i get this error
<octan> (gedit:31178): Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display:
<morghanphoenix> Suggestions on a KDE program to deit partitions?
<morghanphoenix> 8edit
<haffe> kpartet?
<octan> haffe got any ideas why it doesnt work?
<haffe> None whatsoever.
<octan> :(
<haffe> Have you enabled X-forwarding?
<octan> you didnt take a look did you
<octan> take a look at my paste
<host-one__> abattoir: I don't think so, this .sub file is too big(30.7MB) a subtitle file is little(3MB max 5MB)
<ge2x> i just installed kubuntu-desktop on ubuntu and i want to remove all the gnome apps how to do that?
<fdoving> morghanphoenix: qtparted
<morghanphoenix> thanks
<ge2x> i think i need to remove gtk or something - please help me out
<ge2x> hey how to remove gtk?
<fdoving> ge2x: sudo apt-get -s remove libgnome2-0
<fdoving> ge2x: that will simulate removal of gnome.
<ge2x> thnx
<vincenzo> lazarus - impossible rebuild in gtk2
<fdoving> ge2x: run it, and take notes on what applications you want to keep. Then write down the package names. and run the same command without the -s, that will actually remove the stuff. Then run 'sudo apt-get install <list of packages from your note>'
<ge2x> fdoving it didnt remove the gnome apps from the k menu
<ge2x> ohhh
<fdoving> ge2x: it just simulates.
<fdoving> ge2x: it will probably remove programs you want to keep, so you'll have to re-install them after getting rid of gnome.
<ge2x> i get the point ;D thnx
<arunkale> too bad i cant get xgl
<nagyv> arunkale: me neither :(, too bad for two :)
<arunkale> nagyv: why cant u get it
<nagyv> arunkale: because of an ATI Mobility Radeon 9600
<arunkale> ah
<arunkale> i have an integrated video card
<ge2x> where can i get xorg sdk release
<ge2x> ?
<linux__alien> I ve installed Kubuntu-Desktop from Ubuntu but i am unable to play mp3s at all . In Gnome i am able to play everything but using amarok i am unable to play it
<abattoir> linux__alien: you have multiverse enabled?
<abattoir> or did you have it enabled under Gnome?
<linux__alien> yes i ve it enabled
<abattoir> linux__alien: good, now install libxine-extracodecs... either through adept, or through apt-get
<abattoir> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<abattoir> linux__alien: the first link is also helpful(if you run into trouble w/ other restricted formats)
<Super_Cat_Frog> hi - im having to rebuild the nvidia drivers every boot - any ideas?
<Vegeta^> Why is it that I almost always has to disable and re-enable my network interface before it will work (that is I can go online), after a computer reboot?
<morghanphoenix> kakarot sabotaged your computer?
<TheGateKeeper> nagyv: well I have got my mic working :-)
* nagyv is really happy
<Vegeta^> hahahaha :D
* TheGateKeeper needs an ekiga expert
<GeneralZod> Super_Cat_Frog:Are you certain that you don't just need to modprobe the nvidia module?
<mart> hi.  I wonder if someone could paste the fonts section of their xorg.conf file, please?
<GeneralZod> mart:This kind of thing? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/24641
<mart> GeneralZod: exactly that kind of thing. thanks :)
<Super_Cat_Frog> GeneralZod: yes, tried that
<GeneralZod> mart:You're welcome
<linux__alien> My icons are quite big when i open it in Konqueror
<linux__alien> what do i do
<linux__alien> i ve reduced the size of my icons from the System Control Center but still it looks big
<nagyv> TheGateKeeper: so now you have also a working SIP phone?
<linux__alien> The icons on the Desktop look proper but when i open with Konqueror  it looks hugs
<linux__alien> huge
<GeneralZod> Super_Cat_Frog:That's odd.  I take it there's no errors when you modprobe it? Do you restart X after modprobing it?
<arunkale> how do i view the number of words in a text file using kate?
<Super_Cat_Frog> no, modprobe's fine
<GeneralZod> Super_Cat_Frog:Hmmmm...dunno, then.  Sorry :/
<GeneralZod> linux__alien:Have you changed them in Konqueror? View->Icon Size->...
<zorglu_> q. when i do "ssh myotherhost top", ssh replies "TERM environment variable not set.", any idea how to fix that ?
<main2> anyone succesfully built vlc 0.8.5?
<nagyv> TheGateKeeper: what is your problem now that the mic works?
<TheGateKeeper> nagyv: well I would have if ekiga could reach a remote ost
<TheGateKeeper> nagyv: ekiga cannot connect to remote host
<linux__alien> GeneralZod, yes changed it thanks
<tmdx120> Im trying to reconfigure my wireless router (westell 327w) how do I set up wep?
<TheGateKeeper> nagyv: looking here as it's reporting "Symmetric NAT" http://www.gnomemeeting.org/index.php?rub=3&pos=0&faqpage=x161.html
<linux__alien> I ve installed Kubuntu-Desktop but can i write my QT applications and compile it ? or should i install some separate packages ?
<tmdx120> Hello.  Im trying to reconfigure my wireless router (westell 327w) how do I set up wep?
<fdoving> linux__alien: you need more apps then.
<linux__alien> fdoving, but when i do an apt-get update it does not show any updates with respect to KDE  ? why  is that? should i enable some repositories ?
<fdoving> linux__alien: if you want to develop qt3 programs you need: libqt3-mt-dev, atleast.
<fdoving> linux__alien: for qt4, you need: libqt4-dev atleast.
<fdoving> linux__alien: there is also 'qt3-designer
<fdoving>  and qt4-designer
<fdoving> and qt3-assistant
<morghanphoenix> how do I set my USB hard drive to always mount as sda1?
<linux__alien> Thanks but if there are updates available in QT and KDE those updates are not being shown when i do an apt-get update so should i add separate repositories for KDE ?
<fdoving> morghanphoenix: mount as /media/sda1?
<fdoving> linux__alien: the default ones should do just fine. but you won't get bleeding edge software. You get security updates basically.
<morghanphoenix> it automounts, and does it at random places, once it even mounted as the name of my hard drive, and when I remove it it still shows up in media despite the fact it's not there anymore.
<fdoving> linux__alien: you can look at kubuntu.org for newer KDE packages iof you want.
<nagyv> TheGateKeeper: sorry, but I am really not an ekiga expert. Are you sure that it's a nat problem? I have read somewhere that you have to give a different SIP proxy, because the free ekiga.net doesn't work properly.
<fdoving> morghanphoenix: i strongly recommend reading this: http://www.reactivated.net/writing_udev_rules.html
<fdoving> morghanphoenix: it's really good and you learn alot.
<morghanphoenix> thanks.
<morghanphoenix> Ooh, and it's even all on the same page.
<fdoving> have to go. visiting inlaws.
<fdoving> bye.
<TheGateKeeper> nagyv: you may well be right, I wish I knew what settings it wanted
<XTorchedX> i want mozilla
<XTorchedX> how do i install firefox
<morghanphoenix> apt-get install firefox?
<abattoir> yup, 'sudo apt-get install firefox'
<abattoir> !info firefox
<ubotu> firefox: lightweight web browser based on Mozilla. In component main, is optional. Version 1.5.dfsg+1.5.0.7-ubuntu0.6.06 (dapper), package size 7739 kB, installed size 22928 kB
<tux> or add/remove programs?
<nagyv> fdoving: whoooo, there is a much simpler description in the Ubuntu User's Guide (or something similar) published by O'Reilly
<morghanphoenix> Everyone should try opera
<XTorchedX> yeah opera will do actually
<linux__alien> fdoving, This is what i ve in sources.list http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/24642
<XTorchedX> sudo apt-get install opera?
<linux__alien> is this Ok?
<Apathy_86> why can't i close the error messages when azureus shows something like "cannot connect upn error"?
<morghanphoenix> imho opera is as much better than firefox as firefox is better than ie
<nagyv> TheGateKeeper: register a wengophone account, and then I will help you to set up ekiga. If it still won't work, then it can be a NAT problem.
<frankm_> yes but firefox its beter
<frankm_> *better
<TheGateKeeper> ok I'll give it a try
<morghanphoenix> !lynx
<ubotu> Browsers available for Linux: Firefox (GTK), Opera (Qt), Konqueror (KDE/Qt), Links (terminal-based). HTTP servers: apache2
<linux__alien> fdoving, Is my Soures.list ok ?
<josh_> other then easy sources.... where can i find a list of repos?
<josh_> also... im using konqueror but gmail is asking for active x to be enabled... where is that located?
<morghanphoenix> how do I use that paste thing so I don't flood the chanel?
<josh_> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<mart> josh_: have you changed the browser identification?
<luca_b> josh_: You need to change your User AGent for gmail
<abattoir> linux__alien: i dont think he is here
<luca_b> josh_: Konqueror works fine but Gmail thinks it doesn't
<intelikey> eeek  eeek eeek  eeeky eeeky   i can't get on line.
<mart> josh_: try setting it to safari.
<abattoir> josh_: it really asks for 'ActiveX' ?? try changing the Browser ID to firefox
<intelikey> i need some way to find out what module i need to modprobe to access my modem.   anyone got a clue-by-four  ?
<abattoir> josh_: tools->Change Browser Identification...
<intelikey> i get error  ttyS0 is busy.
<morghanphoenix> okay, got it pasted, I get that every time I install or update anything.
<josh_> nope... still asking for active x
<morghanphoenix> any ideas what's going wrong with the flash player update?
<luca_b> morghanphoenix: there is an error in the post-installation script
<luca_b> morghanphoenix: you can either fix it or apt-get update, there is a new package
<luca_b> morghanphoenix: if you handle command line, I can tell you where to fix it
<morghanphoenix> yakuake is up
<morghanphoenix> Konsole open
<luca_b> morghanphoenix: sudo kate/vi/emacs/whatever /var/lib/dpkg/info/flashplugin-nonfree.postinst
<luca_b> look for the line that says something like update-rc.d <something> multiuser
<morghanphoenix> wtf?
<morghanphoenix> I coppied it and it opened lynx
<luca_b> morghanphoenix: only the path?
<luca_b> morghanphoenix: I didn't put a single editor because I didn't know what you'd use
<morghanphoenix> ah, my fault
<mart> what's a sensible file system for a flash disk?
<luca_b> morghanphoenix: in any case, just edit that file, look for a line that says update-rc.d followed by something then multiuser
<morghanphoenix> I'm running on jolt at the moment.
<luca_b> morghanphoenix: and replace "multiuser" with "defaults"
<mart> oh, ext3, forgot about that.
<main2> could adding the debian-sid repository to my sources.list give problems?
<luca_b> main2: definitely
<main2> (as in 'you shouldnt do that.....')
<main2> luca_b: ahhh k.. i would like to use vlc from their repos
<mart> main2: but you can normally get away with adding debian sid deb-src lines.
<main2> because all available versions for dapper (0.8.4 && 0.85) are broken
<morghanphoenix> replaced
<mart> main2: and then building the packages you need from the debian source.
<main2> mart: so after ive added the deb-src to my repost list, where do i continue?
<main2> (i know how to install tarballs etc)
<mart> apt-get update ;apt-get source vlc
<main2> ok
<morghanphoenix> Now what do I do? run it again?
<XTorchedX> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Bropho> hello
<Bropho> im bored out of my brain again
<XTorchedX> hi
<morghanphoenix> I wish my iPod would support free formats.
<XTorchedX> dude, you logged onto irc as an astral projection?1?!
<XTorchedX> or are you actually still in your brain
<Bropho> what
<XTorchedX> hi
<Bropho> are u hi
<XTorchedX> No, i'm XTorchedX
<Bropho> ok then!?!?!
<Bropho> ???????????/
<Bropho> (!)
<XTorchedX> hi
<Bropho> !
<mart> main2: there are quite a lot of dependencies for vlc...
<Bropho> !Im bored
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about Im bored - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Bropho> !brains nore do i have any
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about brains nore do i have any - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
* mart reaches for the ignore button.
<Bropho> funny
<morghanphoenix> !emacs
<ubotu> Text Editors: gedit (GNOME), Kate (KDE), vi/vim (terminal-based), terminal based: vi/vim, emacs, nano (user-friendly). HTML/CSS editors: !html; Programming: !code
<main2> mart: yeah there are...
<Bropho> !sex
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sex - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<main2> can anyone kick that Bropho guy?
<main2> !admins
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about admins - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Bropho> what thats funny
<Bropho> !
<Bropho> !!
<cango> help my adept dont run
<cango> help my adept dont run
<Bropho> !lfs
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lfs - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<cango> !adept
<ubotu> adept is the Kubuntu package manager. Howto: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AdeptHowto
<Bropho> !linux from scracth
<ubotu> linux: Generic complete Linux kernel.. In component restricted, is optional. Version 2.6.15.25 (dapper), package size 22 kB, installed size 52 kB
<Bropho> !linux from scrach
<Bropho> !linux from scratch
* MenZa glares
<MenZa> There is no article.
<Bropho> !love
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about love - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Bropho> !sucking but i know i do
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sucking but i know i do - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<morghanphoenix> !nano
<ubotu> Text Editors: gedit (GNOME), Kate (KDE), vi/vim (terminal-based), terminal based: vi/vim, emacs, nano (user-friendly). HTML/CSS editors: !html; Programming: !code
<luca_b> wooops
<luca_b> went afk without telling anyone
<luca_b> morghanphoenix: did the thing work with flash player?
<morghanphoenix> thanks luca, it worked
<main2> mart: any idea about what the url is for the repos.. ? (for SID)
<luca_b> morghanphoenix: if you apt-get update you'll get another package that should have that fixed, I think
<Bropho> !having sex because im a 40 yr old vergin
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about having sex because im a 40 yr old vergin - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<cango> help me for adept
<mart> main2: deb-src http://www.mirrorservice.org/sites/ftp.debian.org/debian/ sid main
<mart> er, that's a UK one.
<main2> how can you do that so fast?
<morghanphoenix> stop making fun of the poor bot
<morghanphoenix> it's just doing it's job
<mart> main2: the delights of copy and paste....
<luca_b> the only debian package I ever used on Kubuntu is R
<main2> im dutch mart, but a uk one is fine for this one time ....
<Bropho> what its funny
<main2> =)
<cango> help me for adept
<nagyv> cango: did you just made an update?
<cango> nagyv: yeah
<morghanphoenix> any suggestions as to a good tutourial for installing from source?
<nagyv> cango: and you also tried to update flashplayer?
<cango> nagyv: yeah
<nagyv> morghanphoenix: the readme and install files in the source tarball
<nagyv> cango: is it still running or you have killed the process?
<Bropho> !Bropho being bored because i dont know what its like being stuck indoors on a wet day a bloody boring town with the stinkin population of about 600
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about Bropho being bored because i dont know what its like being stuck indoors on a wet day a bloody boring town with the stinkin population of about 600 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<cango> nagyv: yeah
<morghanphoenix> Try running dkpg -a
<morghanphoenix> that's what fixed it for me
<morghanphoenix> my adpet didn't work earlier after doing the flash update
<Bropho> !google
<ubotu> google is a very popular search engine, http://www.google.com
<Bropho> !fruit
<ubotu> fruit: chess engine, to calculate chess moves. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.1-2 (dapper), package size 457 kB, installed size 776 kB
<morghanphoenix> !telnet
<ubotu> telnet is not safe. Please use ssh instead. See !ssh
<morghanphoenix> !ssh
<ubotu> ssh is the Secure SHell protocol (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto). Putty is a nice SSH client for Windows, which can be found at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<main2> mart: i did what you said (also ran update) but i gets the package from the wrong place it seems
<Bropho> !vegitables
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about vegitables - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<main2> Moet 12,6MB aan bronarchieven ophalen.
<main2> Ophalen:1 http://nl.archive.ubuntu.com dapper/universe vlc 0.8.4.debian-1ubuntu6 (tar)
<morghanphoenix> ARGH!
<mart> main2: how do you mean, the wrong place?
<nagyv> cango: which one? running or killed?
<main2> mart: Ophalen:1 http://nl.archive.ubuntu.com dapper/universe vlc << doesnt look like debian.. ?
<cango> nagyv: killed
<morghanphoenix> hmm, ssh? will that let me connect to MUDs like telnet?
<mart> main2: oh, you did do apt-get update first?
<main2> yep
<mart> and apt-get source vlc?  not install...
<Bropho> !hotmail
<ubotu> If you must use this microsoft product, consider hotway: hotwayd/hotsmtpd are POP3/SMTP-HTTPMail gateway daemons, also works for lycos spray and msn
<main2> mart: yep
<Bropho> !microsoft
<ubotu> For help with Microsoft windows, please visit ##windows or your nearest mental health institute. Also see http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 - !equivalents - http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm
<main2> mart: stupid me, didnt click 'apply' repos in adept
<main2> sorry
<nagyv> cango: run this sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock
<morghanphoenix> If I ignore bropho will it stop his !s
<cango> nagyv: some codes for reset adept i lost them
<nagyv> cango: and then try to run again adept-updater
<polo3> how i register mi nick?
<polo3> pleasse
<Bropho> !windows
<ubotu> For help with Microsoft windows, please visit ##windows or your nearest mental health institute. Also see http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 - !equivalents - http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm
<nagyv> if adept seems to have crashed click on the show details button
<nagyv> cango ^^^^^
<Bropho> mental heath
<morghanphoenix>  /msg nickserv help
<polo3> thanks
<mart> or /ns help if you're lazy :)
<cango> nagyv: some codes like dpkg --a
<Bropho> !the simpsons
<ubotu> the: Full-screen character mode text editor. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.1-4 (dapper), package size 277 kB, installed size 796 kB
<Bropho> !simpsons
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about simpsons - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<nagyv> cango: run this: sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock
<main2> mart: now after getting the source, i have to compile it myself - do i see that right?
<Bropho> !bored
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bored - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<cango> nagyv: thanx
<Bropho> !kitkat
<main2> Bropho: get lost- ur doing nothing than bothering people
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kitkat - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<main2> !mods
<main2> !admin
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mods - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<mart> main2: yeah, you need build-essential probably devscripts
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about admin - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<cango> nagyv: some codes like dpkg --a what is that
<mart> Tm_T and crimsun are ops.
<main2> mart: already got those =)
<Bropho> it helps me with my bordem so shutup
<main2> mart: but i tought that it maybe would be possible to install it using apt
<nagyv> dpkg --help will tell you (i think it is about to reconfigure all the pendign packages)
<nagyv> cango: ^^^^^
<Bropho> !bordem
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bordem - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Bropho> !shutup
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about shutup - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<mart> main2: not if you have to build it.  try apt-get builddep vlc  ?
<Bropho> !broadband
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about broadband - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Bropho> !ubotu
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage
<Bropho> !information
<main2> mart: sudo apt-get builddep vlc
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about information - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<cango> nagyv: i ask a question to u
<morghanphoenix> no ops on?
<Bropho> !
<XTorchedX> !java
<ubotu> To install a java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the Multiverse repository
<main2> mart non valid operation
<mart> morghanphoenix: am working on it :)
<mart> main2: apt-get build-dep ...
<polo3> somebody know TCL?
<mart> add a dash.
<Bropho> !goodbye
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about goodbye - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<nagyv> cango: what question?
<cango> nagyv: when i want do download opera adept some error i see. what is that
<cango> nagyv: when i want do download opera adept some error i see. what is that
<cango> nagyv: when i want do download opera with adept some error i see. what is that
<MenZa> Yodaspeak!
<nagyv> cango: try to intall it from the command line. Open a Konsole windows and write: sudo apt-get install opera
<main2> mart: build-dep cannot be 'fullfilled' because package 'xulrunner' is unfindable
<morghanphoenix> I was scared of the command line a few hours ago, but fixing all the problems I've been having has forced me to use it and I'm starting to like it.
<luca_b> morghanphoenix: it rocks, I can tell you that
<morghanphoenix> I loved DOS
<luca_b> morghanphoenix: if you have the patience to learn, you can do a lot of things
<luca_b_lunch> away for lunch
<morghanphoenix> Where is it lunch time? Not even breakfast time here.
<mart> main2: you could build xulrunner ....
<jpgeerets> hi folks
<jpgeerets> i have a mount Q
<jpgeerets> someone?
<morghanphoenix> !SSH
<ubotu> ssh is the Secure SHell protocol (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto). Putty is a nice SSH client for Windows, which can be found at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<morghanphoenix> thanks for the link little buddy
<nagyv> jpgeerets: if you don't ask it, then noone will help you :)
<jpgeerets> lol, ok
<main2> mart: looking my ass off, on where to get it
<main2> :d
<mart> main2: just apt-get source that too :)
<jpgeerets> when i connect my external HD (usb) is will be mount as read-oonly
<jpgeerets> normaly is was mount as read/write
<main2> mart: ahhh damnit :D
<jpgeerets> someone know how this is possible?
<main2> couldnt find it trough adept..
<main2> or on google.....
<jpgeerets> bu system update perhaps?
<nath> salut
<nath> bonjour
<mart> main2: edgy, etch/sid only.
<nath> je besoin aide
<edu> dfgfdgfdgfdg
<morghanphoenix> okay, ssh, can it be used to log into MUDs in the console like telnet?
<nagyv> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<mart> no, you want telnet for that :)
<nagyv> jpgeerets: no idea, isn't it something with the HD?
<nath> ubotu:  jai besion aide dur linux62
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about jai besion aide dur linux62 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<jpgeerets> what you mean <nagyv>?
<nagyv> nath: ubotu est lo moteur d'aide, ici on parle anglais, #kubuntu-fr on parle francais
<nath> okays thank
<jpgeerets> it worked for a long time
<morghanphoenix> Woo Hoo! Mudding in my console.
<nath> you
<jpgeerets> when i look with ls -l, it only shows r.x...............
<jpgeerets> for owner
<jpgeerets> when i tryed, as root, chmod 777 <map>, it fails
<nagyv> jpgeerets: I don't know what kind of external HD is that, but it happens that there is a small switch to make them only readable.
<mart> jpgeerets: is this an ntfs disk?
<jpgeerets> it tells its only readonly
<jpgeerets> it's a maxtor, type II
<jpgeerets> normaly this works fine
<jpgeerets> until a few weeks ago
<jpgeerets> how can i check what fileformat is used?
<jpgeerets> perhaps someone convert it to ntfs, without telling me.....
<m3xican> hi
<m3xican> what a headache...
<mart> jpgeerets: it's all the signs of being ntfs. :(
<mart> jpgeerets: running mount will say.
<jpgeerets> damnt! your r totaly right mart!
<jpgeerets> running mount tels me next:
<jpgeerets> type ntfs....
<jpgeerets> brrrrrr
<jpgeerets> stupid me, that im not thinking about this...
<jpgeerets> and i guess there still is not a good way to write ntfs.....?
<mart> jpgeerets: not usefully, no. :(
<morghanphoenix> #terminal
<morghanphoenix> !chanel
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about chanel - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<morghanphoenix> !channel
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about channel - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<morghanphoenix> argh!
<mart> oh, don't you start!
<morghanphoenix> I'm trying to find out how to list all the channels
<morghanphoenix> looking for something dealing with console
<morghanphoenix> I'm very new to irc
<Buffy^> ./list
<morghanphoenix> ./list
<Buffy^> oh ./chanlist
<Buffy^> yeah its list
<morghanphoenix> thar she be
<morghanphoenix> thanks
<Buffy^> no worries
<cango_> nagyv: my adept preparing itself slowly after downloading
<morghanphoenix> ooh, that's a big list
<cango_> nagyv: what can i do
<cango_> nagyv: now setup j2rel.4
<nagyv> cango_: click on the show details button
<nagyv> cango_: it probably need some user input (you have to type yes or no :) )
<jpgeerets> ok, great folks, thanks for the help
<Buffy^> <3
<cango_> nagyv:
<cango_> Paketler nyaplandrlyor ...
<cango_> j2re1.4 yaplandrlyor
<cango_> ------------------------
<cango_>              Sun Microsystems, Inc.
<cango_> [Daha] 
<zorglu_> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<nagyv> cango_: ^^^^^^^^^ it's for you I think :)
<zorglu_> yep :)
<cango_> nagyv: what can i do
<nagyv> cango_: sorry but I don't speak swedish(?)
<nagyv> cango_: translate me the last sentence :)
<cango_> nagyv: j2rel.4 setting up
<cango_> nagyv: it's Turkish
<nagyv> cango_: [Daha]  = ?
<cango_> [More] 
<cango_> nagyv: [More] 
<nagyv> cango_: yesssss, I speak turkish! :)
<steve_> SiS SI7012 isnt working with dapper?!
<nagyv> cango_: click enter :)
<cango_> nagyv: ne anladn peki
<mart> well, if there's one thing kubuntu has going for it - it's that chinese and japanese spam is a lot prettier in kubuntu than it is in Debian...
<steve_> module loads fine /proc looks ok but no sound
<nagyv> cango_: you are welcome
<cango_> nagyv: click where
<nagyv> cango_: in the console like window, where you see [Daha] 
<zorglu_> mart: how good is the translation in those languages ?
<steve_> nobody with a SiS SI7012?
<zorglu_> mart: i mean the coverage and the quality
<zorglu_> steve_: this is very specific :) have you googled for it ?
<steve_> yes, should work
<mart> zorglu_: uh, pretty good I think.
<zorglu_> usualy those issue are related to X driver more that ubuntu itself
<cango_> Sun Microsystems, Inc.  [Daha] 
<zorglu_> mart: cool :)
<nagyv> cango_: does it work?
<zorglu_> steve_: well look at the X output to see how it react
<cango_> no it's %0
<mart> zorglu_: I don't think docs are translated much but GUI I think is.
<steve_> alsa,  SiS SI7012 is sound ;)
<arcasa> Hey... I forgot what the terminal command is to run a .bz2... Please remind me :P
<cango_> nagyv: no it's %0
<kyaneos> kpersonalizer starts everytime i login
<kyaneos> i need help please
<steve_> arcasa: apt-get install unp ...
<zorglu_> steve_: ah ok :) so it may be more related to arts/alsa and stuff
<mart> zorglu_: http://l10n.kde.org/stats/gui/stable/zh_HK/index.php http://l10n.kde.org/stats/gui/stable/zh_CN/index.php http://l10n.kde.org/stats/gui/stable/zh_TW/index.php
<mart> Hong Kong is pretty bad :(
<cango_> nagyv: no it's %0
<zorglu_> mart: thanks :) it was just out of curiosity tho :)
<nagyv> cango_: what is 0%?
<kyaneos> what can i do?
<cango_> nagyv: my preparing is %0
<zorglu_> mart: hongkong is not mandarin or english ? i mean they got their own language ?
<nagyv> cango_: click with your mouse over doho (just to give focus to it), and then click an Enter
<zorglu_> ok i should work more :)
<nagyv> cango_: as if you would like to read more (daha)
<mart> zorglu_: as far as I understand, mandarin is a spoken language - the languages they speak over there don't seem to  correlate with their written language ...
<kyaneos> i have a problem: kpersonalizer appears everytime i log into kde
<mart> kyaneos: yes, you said :)
<kyaneos> xDD ok sorry
<TheGateKeeper_> when you use apt-get, how do remove the application AND all the dependencies that it installed?
<jpgeerets_> folks, another Q.
<nagyv> kyaneos: delete it!
<jpgeerets_> i logged in to my server with ssh.
<cango_> nagyv: i'm sorry but i dont understand
<kyaneos> nagyv: kpersonalizer?
<jpgeerets_> want to try install a program, with ./configure
<jpgeerets_> it told me there is no compiler
<jpgeerets_> so i install: sudo apt-get isntall gcc
<jpgeerets_> this installed gcc
<jpgeerets_> when running ./configure, next error appears:
<TheGateKeeper_> jpgeerets_: yes but install build-essential
<jpgeerets_> checking for C compiler default output... configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables
<jpgeerets_> ok, i try
<nagyv> cango_: join the #ubuntu-classroom channel I will help you there
<jpgeerets_> great TheGateKeeper, this workd!
<jpgeerets_> tnx!
<nagyv> kyaneos: yes, if you don't need it
<arcasa> So I just downloaded libvisual plugins as a .tar.bz2
<arcasa> And I'm kinda stumped as to what to do with it.
<arcasa> Please help
<zorglu_> "tar xvjf yourfilename.tar.bz2" will extract the content of the.tar.bz2 in the current directory
<rainerh> hello perhaps somebody can help. i'm using a german keyboard and want to use the -chars in emacs. They workd perfectly in kde and konsole but in emacs it seems there's a problem...
<arcasa> So once I have my files extracted... What do I do?
<zorglu_> dunno depends on the content on it :)
<morghanphoenix> how do you drop su when you're done using it in konsole?
<arcasa> libvisual plugins
<mart> morghanphoenix: Ctrl-D
<zorglu_> you should use the .deb pacakage if you can, much easier
<morghanphoenix> Thanks
<arcasa> http://sourceforge.net/project/showfiles.php?group_id=106542
<arcasa> They're all .tar.bz2's
<Surger> Where can I get help on k3b? The #k3b channel is dead.
<Skrot> Hi. I've got a weird one.. I cant "reboot" or "halt" my laptop. Regardless root privs. (su -, sudo, myself). Any ideas where I start to debug this? I have been messig around with sysv's so that might be it
<zorglu_> Skrot: no error message or indication of where it stops
<zorglu_> Skrot: ?
<Skrot> zorglu_: No. It just does the usual "Seding kill signal to all processes" or whatever, and then it stops
<zorglu_> Skrot: you should look toward the acpi stuff, like trying to boot with the option "acpi=off"
<Skrot> I'm used to getting some sort of feedback on which services are stopped etc
<nagyv> Skrot: I had the same problem two days ago. With a root user I have loggen in to tty1, and it worked from there.
<zorglu_> Skrot: hue surprising indeed... and nothing after this "kill all process" ?
<Skrot> zorglu_: nuffin. Unless I use halt, it will eventually say "system is halted" but nothing more
<arcasa> When I run strenuous programs (i.e Steam, CS....) My computer randomly switches off.
<zorglu_> Skrot: tried to close all apps before calling 'reboot' ?
<zorglu_> Skrot: maybe an apps refusing to be killed
<morghanphoenix> how do you specify a directory with a spac in it on command line?
<Skrot> yes
<Skrot> as I said, I think it happend after I messed around with sysv's.. any way to restore them?
<zorglu_> Skrot: oh ok :)
<Skrot> Mr. smartypants (me) was trying to optimize the bootup speed :p
<zorglu_> Skrot: like to reinstall it ? :)
<mart> morghanphoenix: stick it in quotes "
<Skrot> Not particulary
<zorglu_> Skrot: ok i dunno how to restore all the init.d
<Skrot> I've spent the last days tweaking everything to have it the way I like it :)
<zorglu_> Skrot: i guess you dont have the backup of the previous conf ?
<Skrot> nope :|
<Skrot> but shutdown/restart isn't that big a deal, would just be neat to have it working
<zorglu_> Skrot: hmm sorry i dont see what to do
<morghanphoenix> media/sdb1/my music, where do the quotes go?
<mart> you could just purge and re-install all packages that put files in init.d
<mart> "media/sdb1/my music" or /med<TAB>/sdb1/my<TAB>
<nagyv> Skrot: there is a command to switch to runlevelX, try that one
<Skrot> runlever 0, thats halt right?
<Skrot> level*
<Skrot> magnus@frigg:~$ sudo runlevel 0
<Skrot> unknown
<Skrot> That can't be healthy?
* mart thinks about trying that, and decides against it.
<|GaiJin|> what ftp server does people prefer??
<mart> the one with the best bandwidth?
<nagyv> Skrot: it can happen that your PATH is set up wrong try /sbin/halt
<|GaiJin|> I was kinda thinking to install for myself to use....
<morghanphoenix> Now I see, caps have to match, got it.
<morghanphoenix> thanks
<luca_b> nagyv: isn't init the command to change runlevel?
<mart> there's also telinit - needlessly compilicated :(
<luca_b> mart: agreed
* nagyv agrees too (man init)
<Skrot> /sbin/halt did halt my computer :)
<Skrot> But "whereis" halt returns /sbin/halt..
<heinkel_111> anyone has a recommendation for audacity-like KDE application?
<zorglu_> Skrot: "sudo which halt" ?
<heinkel_111> sound editing
<Skrot> /sbin/halt
<mart> heinkel_111: nope, sorry.
<zorglu_> Skrot: ...
<Skrot> zorglu_: yeah
<mart> heinkel_111: I nearly wrote one because of it ...
<zorglu_> heinkel_111: kde-apps.org may be of help
<heinkel_111> :(
<morghanphoenix> Woo Hoo! Command Line Mp3 playback!
<morghanphoenix> I know I sound like an idiot, but once I god over my fear of the command line I want to figure out how to do everything in terminal.
<zorglu_> keyboard is like a mouse with a lot of button :)
<morghanphoenix> everything is working once I figure out the syntax, lot better than windows would at a prompt.
<morghanphoenix> I think I'm falling in love with linux, don't tell my fiance, okay?
<zezelle> salut a vpos
<zorglu_> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<scion> lads what a good ftp client? kasablanca is rubbish!
<mart> konqueror.
<scion> mart: i'll give it a go
<Surger> gFTP
<morghanphoenix> I use kftp
<voicu> How do I setup my computer as a gateway?
<zorglu_> out of curiosity, why do you use ftp and not http to transfert ?
<SuperSub> can anyone assist with grub error 18 on boot up????
<Surger> zorglu_: FTP is a more efficient protocol for file transfers - probably why it's still used.
<zorglu_> SuperSub: http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/GRUB#Error_18
<morghanphoenix> that, and some sites only support ftp.
<SuperSub> thx
<mart> is it really more efficient?
<Surger> Yes
<mart> how?
<zorglu_> Surger: what is 'more efficient' ?
<Surger> The FTP protocol - less overhead IIRC
<mart> less overhead per unit payload.
<mart> I don't see how it could be.  HTTP just streams, and streams, and then stops.
<zorglu_> well the overhead of both is negligable :)
<zorglu_> exect if you transfert a lot of very small file :)
<mart> then HTTP is still more efficient :)
<zorglu_> but ftp has the access control which is not in http
<mart> http has access control too :)
<zorglu_> not in practice :)
<mart> sure it does.
<zorglu_> all the access control, the 2 password scheme and the ssl, are pigged back on it
<mart> think webdav.
<zorglu_> and it is hard or impossible to use in practice
<zorglu_> let me rephrase
<mart> zorglu_: right, but if you care about passwords, you shouldn't be using ftp.
<voicu> anyone here using valknut? if so, i'd like to know if you also get low speeds on the network
<zorglu_> as the access is mainly done for interactive use thru a browser, it create trouble to use in practice the access control in another context
<morghanphoenix> any idea why my speakers buzz?
<morghanphoenix> Is this a sound driver issue?
<zorglu_> like 'i will do https but only accept those CA and do that in python' no trivial :)
<mart> zorglu_: sensible ftp isn't exactly trivial...
<zorglu_> mart: i do agree :) but more widespread as it is there from the begining
* mart reckons ftp is going the same way that gopher did.
<zorglu_> mart: in fact im not defending ftp, i more complaingin about http :) as i hit its issues quite often :)
<morghanphoenix> seems like bittorrent is getting pretty popular for file transfer too, I've seen several servers set up just to handle bittorrents of thier iso files.
* zorglu_ stops complaining else he will go on another offtopic complain about bittorrent too :)
<mart> I've never used it.
<Surger> The problem is a lot of ISPs are now blocking or slowing BitTorrent transfers down. I doubt BT will ever become main stream.
<mart> it doesn't work with proxies either.
<zorglu_> yep because bt is not client/server so it cost the upload to the isp
<morghanphoenix> Can you include subfolder in a *.mp3 command?
<zorglu_> but bt people are playing cat/mouse game with isp to avoid this. there is some scrambling mechanism to avoid being recognize as bt and then not to be slown down
<mart> morghanphoenix: rephrase in english, please :)
<morghanphoenix> Yeah, my ISP is supposed to block slow bittorrents but I still get 600 down and 100 up.
<slow-motion> hallo
<zorglu_> morghanphoenix: mymp3_player `find . -name "*.mp3` :)
<grothesk> Is cgwd gone in those xgl repositories?
<zorglu_> cmdline are powerfull but may become ugly quite fast :)
<morghanphoenix> like an artist/album setup where I want to play all files by an artist.
<morghanphoenix> I should probably just make an m3u playlist for each artist.
<morghanphoenix> Apologies for all the wierd questions, but once I get on something I want to know how everything works.
<voicu> well, what you want needs a player that also reads from mp3 tags and such
* mart takes his laptop somewhere with a bit more than 1Mb/s ether-potential
<voicu> i looked a lot for a command line music player
<voicu> none suited my needs
<morghanphoenix> I'm using mpg123 at the moment
<aes52> anyone used the alternate CD here?
<voicu> if i manage that and a command line video player i can get rid of the gui :D
<mart> is that like the Open CD?
<morghanphoenix> Yeah, videos would be nice, that's what scares me about switching distros.
<oliver> morghanphoenix: sorry, didnt catch all of your conv, but have u tried "amarok"
<morghanphoenix> I know I can get everything to work the way I want it with kubuntu
<morghanphoenix> yeah, it's my GUI music player
<morghanphoenix> I'm looking for a command line player
<mart> $ du -hs .kde
<mart> 411M    .kde
<voicu> and maybe an equivalent of katapult in command line
<voicu> you could do anything from the cmd
<oliver> morghanphoenix: any special reason, or are u hardcore linux guy
<mart> that's a lot to put over a 1Mb/s link :(
<mart> voicu: you mean tab completion ;)
<voicu> mart, not exactly
<morghanphoenix> I'm stuck on the command line at the moment, I've been scared of it for two weeks, finally had to use it because something broke, and now I can't seem to stop trying to make everything work without the gui
<morghanphoenix> No, I'm a total newbie, only been using linux for two weeks
<voicu> i mean something like 'do play -s artist='x' track='title''
<morghanphoenix> I just get obsessed really easy
<mart> someone give him emacs.
<oliver> cmdlinejunkee :-)
<mart> well, I think I've reconverted back to debian :)
<mart> after rebooting my machine last night, and finding that the USB keyboard and X server had stopped working in dapper. :(
<tom_> need a bit of help getting codecs working
<voicu> mart, i like debian better but it has a very slow release cycle
<voicu> tom_: like mpeg codecs?
<mart> voicu: am on testing for now.
<tom_> downloaded the codecs package for mplayer, put them in the right dir, but not sure what i need to do next
<tom_> yes voicu
<morghanphoenix> Is it normal to have problems using su in kubuntu?
<voicu> tom_: you should sudo aptitude, and look for lib-mpeg or something
<tom_> tried that before, not sure why but it messed up...
<voicu> libmpeg that is
<morghanphoenix> I couldn't use it untill I changed my root password, now it workd fine.
<mart> morghanphoenix: yes, since there is no root password.
<tom_> this is with edgy knot 3 btw
<mart> (by default)
<voicu> tom_: what happened?
<morghanphoenix> ah, so changing the root enabled it.
<voicu> morghanphoenix: that's because kubuntu doesn't have a root account by default
<voicu> sudo uses the password of the admin
<voicu> su uses the root password
<voicu> i think
<mart> well, it has a root account, it just doesn't have a p/w.
<tom_> actually, it's libmpeg i tried, it was libxine
<voicu> mart, well, yeah
<tom_> mpeg actually work, but without sound
<voicu> tom_: did you install libxine-extracodecs?
<tom_> this is what i get for libxine in adept installer
<cango_> help i download opera stable with adept but i cant find it
<tom_> http://img232.imageshack.us/my.php?image=snapshot1iu1.jpg
<voicu> you don't get them from the repositories. you have to download them from packages.ubuntu.com
<tom_> hmm
<voicu> cango_: log out and log back in, it should appear in the menu
<tom_> i think i used terminal to install libxine, but it messed up somehow
<voicu> if not, try to run opera in a konsole
<voicu> tom_: did you get an error?
<tom_> i think so yes
<voicu> well, what was it?
<tom_> don't remember, sorry
<tom_> here:
<TheGateKeeper_> anyone done the firefox & amarok updates?
<voicu> tom_: do this sudo apt-get install libxine-main1
<morghanphoenix> amaroK, I removed firefox.
<scion> TheGateKeeper_: not yet
<morghanphoenix> I use opera, and as of tody lynx.
<tom_> i get
<tom_> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<tom_>   libk3b2-mp3: Depends: libmad0 (>= 0.15.1b) but it is not installable
<morghanphoenix> *today
<voicu> then download that http://packages.ubuntu.com/cgi-bin/download.pl?arch=i386&file=pool%2Fmultiverse%2Fx%2Fxine-extracodecs%2Flibxine-extracodecs_1.1.1%2Bubuntu1-2_i386.deb&md5sum=5512ee45d3d0c9dd30f2588512729aa8&arch=i386&type=main
<zorglu_> !restricted
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<voicu> oh, yeah :)
<TheGateKeeper_> scion: I wanted to know if it was safe to do the updates, as just recently they seem to be letting out broken stuff
<morghanphoenix> I wish I could, iPods don't support ogg.
<tom_> done. what do i do with it?
<morghanphoenix> AmaroK is safe
<TheGateKeeper_> thanx morghanphoenix :-)
<morghanphoenix> Yeah, my earlier experiance with flash player as an example
<m3xican> !bluetooth
<ubotu> For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<tom_> voicu, can you tell me what i need to do with that deb?
<tom_> please
<voicu> tom_: sudo dpkg -i filename.deb
<ubuntu> slm ben turkey
<morghanphoenix> can you change .deb packages file names or will that make them not work?
<ubuntu> turkiye
<abattoir> !tr
<ubotu> Turk ubuntu kullanicilari, turkce yardim yada geyik icin #ubuntu-tr hizmetinizde.
<abattoir> ubuntu: ^^^^
<ubuntu> efem
<tom_> voicu: doesn't work properly
<ubuntu> turk olan varmi
<voicu> morghanphoenix: you can, information like package version are usually inside the file
<voicu> tom_: does it have broken dependencies?
<heinkel_111> !tr > ubuntu
<tom_> yes
<tom_> "
<tom_> dpkg: dependency problems prevent configuration of libxine-extracodecs:
<tom_>  libxine-extracodecs depends on libmad0 (>= 0.15.1b); however:
<tom_>   Package libmad0 is not installed.
<morghanphoenix> that's good, it's nice to avoid 20 charachter file names
<ubuntu> what is this
<zorglu_> tom_: likely an issue of repository, you got unniverse/multiverse ?
<tom_> ah not sure
<tom_> hang on
<XTorchedX> what's multiverse anyway?
<voicu> zorglu_: it doesn't have to do with repos when you install with dpkg
<zorglu_> !repository
<ubotu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<ubuntu> from turk'ye turkey
<morghanphoenix> non-free packages
<ubuntu> tom
<voicu> sorry, i have to go
<zorglu_> voicu: yep but it is for dependancy
<voicu> good luck
<tom_> ok thanks
<zorglu_> !restricted > tom_
<zorglu_> this is the usual process to get your stuff working
<tom_> okay will try that as well
<XTorchedX> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<morghanphoenix> Ooh, MJS
<tom_> ok started on that, i get "E: Couldn't find package gstreamer0.10-ffmpeg" on the first one
<tom_> ??
<morghanphoenix> Mp3 Jukebox System for the console
<morghanphoenix> who was talking about needing a good command line music player?
<morghanphoenix> this one looks promising.
<mart> morghanphoenix: what've you found?
<morghanphoenix> MJS
<morghanphoenix> Haven't downloaded it yet, so it may not work, but it has search functions and playlists
<morghanphoenix> mjs.sourceforge.net
<tom_> anyone explain why i get
<morghanphoenix> you looked at it mart?
<tom_> "E: Couldn't find package gstreamer0.10-ffmpeg"
<tom_> why i try and install that codec?
<mart> morghanphoenix: never heard of it.
<tmdx120> hi, Im trying to reconfigure my wireless hub with WEP can anyone help?
<morghanphoenix> what do you think of the sourceforge page?
<zorglu_> tom_: because you didnt follow the instructions at the begining of the page
<mart> morghanphoenix: hard to tell, isn't it?
<ubuntu> goog marn'g
<morghanphoenix> yeah, but it'll be a good evercise in installing from source for me.
<ubuntu> turk varmi
<ubuntu> how are you
<tom_> if you're talking about enabling the appropriate repositories, i'm sure i've already done that
<XTorchedX> !multiverse
<ubotu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<DaveQB> is there anyway to have WMA support in k3b ?
<abattoir> DaveQB: for decoding?
<DaveQB> yeah
<abattoir> i think converting it to mp3/wav is the only option
<mrbrdo> hey
<mrbrdo> when i unplug my usb mouse, and replug it, i have to restart my session for KDE to "notice" it again
<mrbrdo> same for my other USB devices
<abattoir> mrbrdo: dapper?
<mrbrdo> yes
<mrbrdo> it only works on edgy?
<abattoir> mrbrdo: is it fully up-to-date?
<mrbrdo> yeah it is
<abattoir> no, no, nothing like that
<abattoir> KDE 3.5.4 too?
<mrbrdo> how can i check the version
<phreakys_> i installed a new kernel (686) and now my network support is gone
<phreakys_> any idea how to get it back?
<abattoir> mrbrdo: Help->About KDE
<mrbrdo> 3.5.4 yes
<abattoir> phreakys_: did you install the corresponding linux-restricted-modules package?
<phreakys_> no, i guess not. thanks abattor
<abattoir> phreakys_: if your network needs a 'restricted' driver, you may need that
<mrbrdo> abattoir: it's 3.5.4
<abattoir> mrbrdo: ok... one sec
<phreakys_> aha
<phreakys_> would that fix the acpi problem too? acpi worked fine on my previous 386 core, but with the new kernel it hangs on acpi at boottime
<phreakys_> hm
<mrbrdo> i think not
<phreakys_> i see that they were allready installed :S
<tony_> Hello. I installed qemu on my kubuntu ( 64bit ) , can i install 32 bit microsoft window as a guest ???
<zorglu_> tony_: yes
<tony_> ok.. :) .. thanks.. documentation was not very clear
<zorglu_> will be slow tho :)
<tony_> how slow ??
<zorglu_> i dont think kqemu will be usable in this case
<zorglu_> so like 5-10 slower that native window
<zorglu_> where it is like 1.5-2 slower with kqemu
<tony_> what about installing VMWARE ???
<tony_> would that still make the thing slwo ?
<mrbrdo> u can make chroot tony
<zorglu_> dunno
<tony_> chroot ? whats that
<abattoir> mrbrdo: when did this start happening, after you installed KDE 3.5.4? or when you updated something? or did it just start out of the blue?
<mrbrdo> tony_: read on forums
<mrbrdo> abattoir: not sure, i just installed yesterday.. before i was on ubuntu and it worked fine there
<zorglu_> tony_: in anycase im not sure, you can try and see
<abattoir> !chroot
<ubotu> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebootstrapChroot use this to build 32 bit environments on a 64 bit box
<tony_> okk.. i guess i will daulboot in this case :(
<mrbrdo> it's not dualboot
<tony_> i mean by installing window on different partition
<mrbrdo> ok
<mart> dual boot is much easier than trying to do a 32bit chroot and vmware.
<mrbrdo> abattoir: brb
<abattoir> mrbrdo: can't seem to find any bugs relating to this.... do you have backports/updates enabled too?
<mart> last time I tried, the vmware packages were broken anyway.
<mrbrdo> abattoir: yeah i do.. brb
<tony_> yes. it is , but problme is when i try to remove window ....
<tony_> i will end up with window MBR all the time
<mart> tony_: no, you can just boot into linux and run grub-install to put its boot loader back.
<tony_> really ??? woow. didn't know. thanks . .
<mart> you have to have a boot CD, and a bit of courage, but it works fine.
<ubuntu> hallo leute
<tony_> humm
<ubuntu> lol
<tony_> i have the boot cd.. but the other part  .. not yet
<mart> :)
<tony_> so i wont be able to install GRUB from adapt or synaptic ??
<mart> tony_: it's probably already installed!
<tony_> yes it is , but after removing window from my system ( daulboot)
<tony_> or can i just install LILO  :)
<mart> yes, it's installed on linux.  removing windows shouldn't affect that.
<pfein> I'm doing an 'alternate' install - I don't want the full-blown kubuntu-desktop... what should I install to get a basic KDE?
<tmdx120> Does anyone know how to get a versalink 327w working on the net?
<mart> pfein: I'm not sure you can get such a thing with that CD.
<mart> pfein: kde-core is the meta-package for minimal kde on debian...
<pfein> mart: I've got options in aptitiude for kubuntu-{desktop, standard, minimal}
<mart> oh, right.  I never saw that.
<mart> go with the package descriptions then - don't listen to me.
<morghanphoenix> laters, it's 7am here and I should probably sleep sometime this weekend.
<pfein> mart: it's weird, those 3 show up as tasks in aptititude, but apt-get only seems to know about kubuntu-desktop. ;\
<mart> ah, tasks != packages
<phreakys> hi again
<phreakys> i still got no network support for the 686 kernel, even with restricted modules installed :/
<phreakys> any idea how to check whats wrong?
<pfein> mart: hmm, ok.  how do I see what tasks a package pulls in? (Is the whole task thing documented anywhere?  no google love...)
<mart> pfein: it troubled me for years with debian - in the end, I never bothered to find out.  they always installed too much anyway.
<main2> can i stop my shell from bein localized (i want english only shell)???
<mart> main2: hmm, that's actually quite difficult, I think.  in kubuntu, the X startup scripts source your .bashrc file..
<mrbrdo> abattoir: ok back.. any ideas?
<pfein> mart: ugh, I don't have a kde-core...  this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE seems either out of date or not applicable to alt. installs...
<main2> mart:  thanks once again, i will take a look at it
<mart> pfein: http://packages.ubuntu.com/cgi-bin/search_packages.pl?searchon=names&version=all&exact=1&keywords=kde-core
<main2> mart: still trying to get vlc to work well, so ive added it to my todo list :)
<mrbrdo> abattoir: still there?
<mrbrdo> amarok package still broken?
<mrbrdo> amarok: Depends: libvisual-0.4-0 (>= 0.4.0) which is a virtual package.
<Kr4t05> Wow, I just gained 153MB by removing some out-dated kernel images.
<mart> remember when 10Mb seemed like overkill for /boot ? :)
<rancid> hey guys what package contains all the c development libraries, e.g. stdio.h, stdlib.h, unistd.h, etc?
<Kr4t05> mart: I wish, i haven't been around that long.
<pfein> mart: thx.  still annoying though - kubuntu-standard pulls in enough for a minimally functional console system, and kubuntu-desktop pulls in everything from acpi to open office. }:-[
<mrbrdo> amarok: Depends: libvisual-0.4-0 (>= 0.4.0) which is a virtual package. <-- still broken?
<pfein> mart: something in between would be nice...
<mart> pfein: heh :)
<Kr4t05> Ok, I think this will work.
<pfein> mart: If I wanted to cherry pick *all* of these packages by hand, I'd just use Gentoo
<mart> Kr4t05: it was 10yrs ago at the most :)
* pfein speaks from experience
<mrbrdo> guys
<mrbrdo> is amarok broken for you too??
* mart shudders.
<mrbrdo> the upgrade, that is.
<Kr4t05> mart: I would have been 7, barely playing Doom for the first time.... Good times.
<mrbrdo> helloooo
<mart> hey, I was coding on my ZX81 before I was 7  - what a wasted childhood :/
<Kr4t05> heh
<mrbrdo> anyone?
<mart> who was asking about header files?
<mart> rancid: libc6-dev, but you probably want to install build-essential.
<mrbrdo> can anyone hear me?
<mrbrdo> is amarok broken for you too? is it that hard to check
<mrbrdo> half o the people here must be using dapper so..
<Lynoure> see not hear
<pfein> atptitude question: how can I *unmark* things?
<mart> pfein: uh, just set it back to it's original state. _ to purge , i to install.
<Lynoure> mrbrdo: broken in what way?
<mrbrdo> The following packages are BROKEN:
<mrbrdo>   amarok
<mrbrdo> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<mrbrdo> amarok: Depends: libvisual-0.4-0 (>= 0.4.0) which is a virtual package.
<Lynoure> mrbrdo: did you try an apt-get update already?
<abattoir> mrbrdo: sorry....
<mrbrdo> Lynoure: yes i did
<mrbrdo> abattoir: ok.. so any idea?
<abattoir> mrbrdo: do you have dapper-updates/dapper-backports enabled?
<abattoir> please recheck
<mrbrdo> deb http://www.ftp.uni-erlangen.de/pub/mirrors/ubuntu dapper-updates universe multiverse
<mrbrdo> don't have backports :O
<Lynoure> mrbrdo: mine installod fine last time, what version is the one you are trying to install?
* pfein notes this is at least far better than dselect (I tried debian about 8 years ago).
<mart> heh.
<mrbrdo> Lynoure:
<mrbrdo> Keep the following packages at their current version:
<mrbrdo> amarok [2:1.3.9-0ubuntu4 (dapper, now)] 
<mrbrdo> abattoir: i have the Seveas repo though, that's supposed to be backports, no?
<abattoir> mrbrdo: no, not as far as i know
* abattoir rechecks...
<mart> last time I looked that was mostly just NX stuff
<abattoir> mrbrdo: i mean dapper-backports
<mrbrdo> abattoir: ok sec
<pfein> oh screw it, it's just diskspace
* pfein marks kubuntu-desktop
<abattoir> mrbrdo: deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu dapper-backports.... <= like that
<mart> pfein: and menu space! ;)
<pfein> true
<pfein> mart: are deborphan/debfoster safe?  I'm /never/ gonna use open-office, might as well try to clean them up later...
<AMD> which kernel has EdgyEft/Knot3/Kubuntu
<mart> pfein: uh, if you keep kubuntu-desktop installed, the only way to get rid of OO.o is to use the equivs package
<pfein> mart: don't follow
<pfein> mart: oh, apt-get install kubuntu-desktop instead of the task?
<AMD> which kernel has EdgyEft/Knot3/Kubuntu?
<mart> pfein: equivs can be used to generate some dummy packages that satisfy dependencies, but don't take up any space
<mart> pfein: and since kubuntu-desktop depends on oo.o, you'd have to use that to have kubuntu-desktop without oo.o
<mrbrdo> abattoir: it only upgraded knetworkmanager and flashplugin-nonfree though.. i don't think that will affect anything
<mart> pfein: on the other hand... you could just remove oo.o and kubuntu-desktop.
<mart> debfoster and orphan work fine, but are very _boooring_ to use.
<abattoir> mrbrdo: well, i cant seem to find a similar bug in launchpad, can't think of anything else....
<abattoir> mrbrdo: have you tried restarting/rebooting etc. ?
<abattoir> mrbrdo: ...just in case.
<phreakys> hm
<phreakys> 686 documentation anywhere?
<mart> you'll be lucky.
<pfein> mart: hmm, so the OO.o equiv is called...?
<mrbrdo> abattoir: yeah i did
<mart> pfein: no, no.  the equivs package is used to generate dummy packages.  you create a dummy package with the same name as the package you want to delete, then you install the dummy package instead of oo.o or whatever.
<mart> it's just there to satisfy dependencies.
<pfein> mart: ok, I get it.  how do I create such a thing?
<Junero> what ubuntu packages are needed por the kdevelop documentation? i have installed kdevelop3-doc but it only content a bit documentation, i havent "bool","fopen","int", etc information for example
<mart> install equivs :)
<mart> Junero: glibc-doc
<mart> if you're coding in C.
<Kr4t05> Feh...
<Junero> mart: glibc-doc is for c++ too?
<Kr4t05> I have to boot up VMware to take a stupid servey ><
<mart> no.
<mart> Junero: what kind of C++ are you doing?
<mart> STL? or Qt?
<Junero> stl
<mart> there's stl-manual
<Kr4t05> I'm thinking about making a CLI RPG
<pfein> mart: apt-get -s install equivs complains that there's no installation candidate. I'm clearly missing something.  is this doc'd somewhere?
<mart> and also libstdc++-.*-doc
<Kr4t05> Pulling some inspiration from Final Fantasy and Chrono.
<Junero> mart: thanks
<mart> pfein: perhaps it's in universe
<pfein> mart: yup
<abattoir> mrbrdo: sorry, can't think of anything else, and i haven't heard of this one before...
<mrbrdo> abattoir: i'm upgrading some packages now, getting my amarok updated.. i'll try to reboot after and come back
<mrbrdo> abattoir: btw isn't there a package called hotplug?
<mrbrdo> abattoir: i can't find it
<mrbrdo> abattoir: i remember it's supposed to decetd usb devices on-the-fly, that's why i ask
<mart> dmesg is useful for debugging hardware stuff.
<abattoir> mrbrdo: i'm not sure, but i think hotplugging is a part of the kernel
<mart> afair the kernel is hardcoded to call hotplug
<phreakys> bah
<phreakys> i cant even use the 686 kernel ;\
<phreakys> network support falls out with the new one
<Kr4t05> Ugh, now I know why I never liked Windows.
<AMD> which kernel has EdgyEft/Knot3/Kubuntu?
<mart> .17?
<mrbrdo> i think dapper has .15
<mrbrdo> and edgy\knot3 .17
<AMD> I need a distribution with .18
<mart> yes, that's my recollection.
<mrbrdo> AMD: i think u have to compile it yourself then
<mrbrdo> not recommended i think
<mart> better get comfortable with make-kpkg
<mrbrdo> mart: but then he won't have any of the ubuntu patches -_-
<AMD> mrbrdo: have tried doesnt work
<mart> mrbrdo: not necessarily
<mart> you should be able to install the ubuntu patches for .17, and if you're lucky, apply them to .18'
<mart> apt-cache search linux-patch show anything?
* mart is listening to "First Breath After Coma" by Explosions in the Sky on The Earth is Not a Cold Dead Place [amaroK] 
* Dr_willis is listening to  "Weird Al - Dont Steal This Song.Mp3"
<tony_> daulboot installation help please. .
<tony_> I just finished with MSDOS installation part
<larson9999> Dr_willis: i've been wondering when he'll do a take on linger.  something like why did you have to pull my finger and let it linger
<tony_> but system never boots into installation , goes directly to linux
<tony_> what should i do
<larson9999> tony_: funny. i just installed freedos since it hit 1.0
<Dr_willis> I never did get a good download of the freedos cd...
<tony_> im installing win2kpro
<Dr_willis> i need to redownload it. :)
<ninHer> hi all
<larson9999> Dr_willis: so far it works pretty well.  i can use it in dosemu or dual boot it
<larson9999> i'm on a bid to use a different FOSS OS every day of the week
<tony_> so anyone can tell me why im booted right into linux and not into windows installation processes
<mart> tony_: you don't have windows in the boot menu?
<tony_> no
<mart> try looking at update-grub
<tony_> first part of installation was complete and i had to restart .
<Dr_willis> I was trying it in vmware and it dident work.. but i think the cd was bad.
<tony_> but once i do , it goes right back to linux
<tony_> i have two partition on same harddrive ,
<tony_> win partition is fat32
<mrbrdo> abattoir: it works now, don't know why exactly :P
<abattoir> mrbrdo: haha, the reboot trick almost always works :)
<mrbrdo> abattoir: hm actually
<abattoir> it isnt?
<mrbrdo> abattoir: no.. when i unplug and replug my USB sound card, then if i unplug\replug the mouse it again doesn't work
<mrbrdo> abattoir: but it works if i do it before i unplug\replug my USB sound card
<mrbrdo> abattoir: and after i replug my USB sound card it doesn't detect it either
<abattoir> mrbrdo: so your USB sound card might be causing this issue?
<mrbrdo> abattoir: seems so but it worked on Gnome
<mrbrdo> abattoir: also it works after i relog
<mrbrdo> abattoir: i have to go now, but i will come back in ~40mins and try to fix this.. cya & thanks
<abattoir> mrbrdo: not sure i'll be there though :)
<fleissigfiona> hey i have a problem, when i put a cd in i cant get amarok to just play it, i have to rip it first to ogg and then play it. how can i get it to play it from the cd?
<abattoir> fleissigfiona: one sec, i'll look it up, meanwhile try KsCD
<abattoir> fleissigfiona: which version of amarok do you have?
<fleissigfiona> yeah KsCD seems to work ok
<fleissigfiona> 1.39
<abattoir> does it have Engage->Play AudioCD (in the menubar) ?
<fleissigfiona> abbattoir: yes but it is greyed out
<abattoir> hmmm...
<larson9999> linux rocks!
<JonTec__> those people over at #gentoo are idiots. no way I'm getting rid of kubuntu for gentoo. I can't even get support for the livecd. I've been over there for like three days.
<JonTec__> grrr.
<JonTec__> but they're still not as bad as those guys over at debian.
<larson9999> is there a hierachy(sp) chart showing 'meanness' of the linux help channels?
<faked_> How do I install something that's in a .tar.gz archive?
<abattoir> fleissigfiona: Settings->Configure Amarok->Engine... is your device selected there?
<abattoir> faked_: depends on what exactly you are trying to install
<mart> JonTec__: you mean the debian irc channel?
<faked_> it's ZSNES
<abattoir> faked_: most of the time it is './configure','make' and 'sudo make install'
<larson9999> zsnes rocks
<faked_> I did tar -xvvzf *filename*
<faked_> I dunno what tod o now though
<abattoir> faked_: there generally is an INSTALL file inside the folder, when you extract it, that'd have more info
<faked_> I see
<faked_> I'll go check that
<fleissigfiona> abbattoir:  doesnt seem to be
<abattoir> and the Readme too....
<abattoir> fleissigfiona: you mean the option isnt there, or it wasn't selected?
<abattoir> fleissigfiona: if the option isnt there, upgrade to amarok 1.4.2
<fleissigfiona> abbattoir: ok, would i get that through adept or sth?
<abattoir> !amarok
<ubotu> amarok is an audio player for Linux with an intuitive interface. The latest version is 1.4.3 and packages are available for Kubuntu at www.kubuntu.org
<pfein> JonTec__: Gentoo's not bad, you just really need to know what you're doing.
<abattoir> fleissigfiona: http://kubuntu.org/announcements/amarok-1.4.3.php
<JonTec__> yeah, but I'm talking about the support.
<JonTec__> it sucks.
<JonTec__> I'm having an simple (it seems to me) problem with initializing X and no one seems to care.
<abattoir> fleissigfiona: you might want to change ...packages/amarok-143... to .../packages/amarok-latest... to make sure you always have the latest amarok
<Skrot> !fbsplash
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fbsplash - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<fleissigfiona> abbattoir: how do i do that?
<abattoir> fleissigfiona: did you go to that link?
<abattoir> ...or rather that page
<faked_> okay it says I have to run a certain command "immediately after checkout the repository"
<faked_> I know the command but what the hell does that mean?
<larson9999> JonTec__: some channels seem to be more interested in helping after you've done a lot of RTFM.  i found that in #gentoo if i asked a question about something specific in the manual i got better help.
<mart> faked_: that's for if you check code out of a version control system.  sounds like you got a tar.gz instead.
<fleissigfiona> abbattoir: yeah, im not entirely sure what to do with it though
<johey_> Is there any KDE version of gvim?
<Dr_willis> kvim
<Dr_willis> :P
<Dr_willis> !info kvim
<ubotu> Package kvim does not exist in any distro I know
<johey> Dr_willis: I found no such thing with apt-cache search kvim
<faked_> it says only do that if I'm using the CVS version
<faked_> which I'm not
<larson9999> JonTec__: this channel is surprisingly helpful even when it's 100% clear you haven't some much as manned or googled anything about your issue
<faked_> okay I found more specific instructions I"ll check back here if I need help
<Dr_willis> well ive used it befor
<johey> Dr_willis: Is it usable as gvim?
<fleissigfiona> abbattoir: its apt get right?
<Dr_willis> and heck - it was even in my repos the other day
<Dr_willis> it may of beeni had the newer beta-kde repos enabled
<Dr_willis> johey,  of course. :P its just vi with a menubar.
<johey> Dr_willis: I remember I have tested something like gvim but with QT, and that one indeed sucked at that time. It was some years ago though.
<abattoir> fleissigfiona: you need to add it to your sources.list file...
<abattoir> fleissigfiona: ok, open up adept
<fleissigfiona> right
<fleissigfiona> got it
<abattoir> fleissigfiona: Adept->Manage Repositories
<fleissigfiona> ok
<fleissigfiona> abattoir: so ive added it to the repositories right
<abattoir> fleissigfiona: yes, did you add that line...?
<abattoir> fleissigfiona: 'deb http://kubuntu.org/packages/amarok-latest dapper main' ?
<fleissigfiona> abattoir: yep
<faked_> Why the fuck does ./configure NEVER WORK?! It told me to download this SDL media thing andd to install that, I simply have to run "./configure", "make", and "make install"
<abattoir> fleissigfiona: ok now click on apply
<|lostbyte|> faked_, language pls.
<fleissigfiona> abattoir: ok done that and now fetching updates
<abattoir> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<abattoir> fleissigfiona: ok, now just install amarok(upgrade, techinically)
<fleissigfiona> abattoir:right
<faked_> But when I run ./configure, it returns "checking for C compiler default output file name... configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables"
<abattoir> faked_: what error do you get?
<|lostbyte|> faked_, sudo apt-get install build-essestials
<abattoir> !b-e
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<faked_> E: Couldn't find package build-essentials
<abattoir> build-essential
<abattoir> no s
<Dr_willis> !info cream
<ubotu> cream: VIM macros that make the VIM easier to use for beginners. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.33.1-1 (dapper), package size 825 kB, installed size 2904 kB
<|lostbyte|> faked_, sudo apt-get install build-essestial
<faked_> I did
<faked_> and it said "E: Couldn't find package build-essentials"
<faked_> oh
<faked_> wait no s, whoops, sorry
<|lostbyte|> faked_, sgain ... sudo apt-get install build-essestial
<vicente> ola
<zorglu_> wow im identified by freenode now, i am part of the house now :)
<vicente> hello
<fleissigfiona> abattoir: thanks it works great now!
<abattoir> fleissigfiona: cool :)
<inc|freaky> whats a good FTP program for KDE?
<Hawkwind> kftpgrabber, kbear, gftp, there are many of them
<Hawkwind> You can even use konqueror itself
<inc|freaky> hm, ok
<inc|freaky> which one is the official one for kubuntu?
<Hawkwind> No such thing really
<inc|freaky> ok
<Hawkwind> Use what *you* like and feel comfortable with
<heinkel_111> where do i go to find information about how to patch a perl module?
<heinkel_111> anyne got any cliues?
<heinkel_111> *clues*
<brush01uk> #ubuntu
<lupine_85> #perl ? ;)
<lupine_85> or man patch
<heinkel_111> lupine_85: isn't it a special thing when it is perl module?
<heinkel_111> like perldoc-f ?
<heinkel_111> or do you use linux patch?
<lupine_85> no idea
<lupine_85> if it's a .diff file, then patch should work
<|lostbyte|> heinkel_111, pls refer the readme the patch came with, from where you downloaded the perl.
<|lostbyte|> perl/patch*
<gemidjy> anyone digikam 0.8.2 stable (I could only find 0.8.2 rc1)
<heinkel_111> |lostbyte|: it is just a diff file
<heinkel_111> no readme
<heinkel_111> that's why i am buggering you
<fleissigfiona> what's the repository for getting the latest version of openoffice?
<|lostbyte|> heinkel_111, no docs from where you downloded it.
<heinkel_111> not as far as i can see, but i noticed there may be a bug due to me having norwegian as language selection
<heinkel_111> http://sourceforge.net/docman/?group_id=47183
<heinkel_111> i can't get any docs there at least...
<pfein> hey, what's that KDE initial config program that let's dialdown the eyecandy with a single big knob?
<Mortice> pfein: kpersonalizer
<pfein> yup, that's the one
<pfein> I have to say, (for reasons I cannot explain), KDE feels far zippier than XFCE.
<fleissigfiona> how do you change the order of the grub bootloader and the time it waits?
<Mortice> fleissigfiona: edit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<fleissigfiona> ok
<arienh4> does anyone of you know how i can run Second Life? It only gives warnings
<arienh4> and it doesn't work with wine
<pfein> and it doesn't make me want to kill myself with it's GTK-ness!
<pfein> sry, that was flamebait
<lupine_85> ...there's a linux client...
<Dr_willis> lupine_85,  heh - i was just thinking that
<Dr_willis> 'second life' now you can have No life, in 2 worlds!
<Dr_willis> :)
<Dr_willis> 'under 18 - try out Teen Second Life' -  ' under 5 tryout Toddler Second Life ' :)
<lupine_85> apart from !KMail!, can anyone recommend a KDE/GUI mail/news reader?
<zorglu_> lupine_85: thunderbird is not kde enougth ?
<Dr_willis> I just use news-binary grabbers
<zorglu_> as far as i know kmail is the only kde one
<Dr_willis> rarely actually read the news
<pfein> zorglu_: thunderbird blows
<arienh4> de linux client doesnt work
<lupine_85> thunderbird is GTK AFAICT
<lupine_85> besides, it's eating 90MB of ram not including libs
<pfein> gecko is bloaty
<faked_> Okay after a long and painful process I finally got ZSnes installed, but after I ran "make install", I have no idea where it's installed to or how to run it. Halp?
<lackdiant> hi, I've got installed ntfs-3g
<lackdiant> but it crashes now
<lackdiant> because of libc6
<Dr_willis> where did ya get the ntfs-3g from?
<lackdiant> mmm some added repo
<lackdiant> one moment
<lackdiant> I hadn't any problem before
<lackdiant> but yesterday I wanted to update all my systema and it's necesary to have 2.4-1 version of libc6
<lackdiant> and I can't find it
<Dr_willis> somthing seems odd that its wanting to update libc6
<Dr_willis> thas like a major core lib.
<Ash-Fox> !mysql
<ubotu> offically the LAMP stack is: Linux-Apache-Mysql-{PHP,Perl,Python}, Setup LAMP on Ubuntu: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP  ; See also server cd install menu ; however jdub had this to say:  Linux, Apache, Most-of-our-scripting-languages-start-with-a-P, Postgresql (and that other one) :)
<Dr_willis> Unless you are mixing edgy/debian packages with dapper.
<lackdiant> I hadn't edgy packages
<lackdiant> only dapper
<Dr_willis> what command did you use to isntall the ntfs-3g?
<robb_> anyone have sound issues in dapper?
<scion> hello all
<lackdiant> I installed from a repository
<lackdiant> and it worked fine
<lackdiant> until yesterday
<lackdiant> that required me another version of libc6
<ge2x> where can i get buildhash plz tel me any1
<lackdiant> I think the repository is deb http://givre.cabspace.com/ubuntu/ dapper main
<nickv111> Hello. For some reason, wlassistant isn't working too well for me. When it displays an ESSID, I can click it and it will join the wireless network. This always works. However, I have to click refresh many times for it to display wireless networks. Many times, I click "refresh" more than 20 times, and then the ESSID shows up with five stars. I have no idea what the problem is.
<zorglu_> nickv111: what about not click and just waiting, does it come up after a while ?
<nickv111> zorglu_: I don't think it automatically refreshes
<zorglu_> ok
<ubuntu> hi everyone, whats up
<nickv111> Are there any better wifi connection programs?
<nickv111> I'd like something that automatically displays wireless networks and then connects to them
<zorglu_> nickv111: it is likely that the issue is a lot deeper that wlassistante
<zorglu_> well i think i should not express myself as i dont use wifi :)
<nickv111> zorglu_: Well, it works after many scans, but the scans take almost no time, which I think may be the issue
<nickv111> Like, maybe it's not scanning for long enough to receive any broadcasts
<scion> woohoo I got the usb HDD partitions mounted... finally
<zorglu_> nickv111: maybe there is a bad timeout...
<lupine_85> rutilt r0x0rz
<lupine_85> not in the repos... yet
<lupine_85> erm, sorry. thought this was #ubuntu+1 ;)
<Ash-Fox> !mysql-server
<ubotu> mysql-server: mysql database server (current version). In component main, is optional. Version 5.0.22-0ubuntu6.06.2 (dapper), package size 36 kB, installed size 68 kB
<JonTec__> !ide
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ide - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<scion> JonTec__: what you wanna know about IDE
<Ash-Fox> This is such a annoyance, mysql from the packages will not start.
<gordel> Wer hilft hier weiter
<m3xican> !apache
<ubotu> offically the LAMP stack is: Linux-Apache-Mysql-{PHP,Perl,Python}, Setup LAMP on Ubuntu: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP  ; See also server cd install menu ; however jdub had this to say:  Linux, Apache, Most-of-our-scripting-languages-start-with-a-P, Postgresql (and that other one) :)
<scion> Ash-Fox: is it for testing or to use as an actual server
<mrbrdo> abattoir: hey i'm back
<Ash-Fox> scion, an actual server
<faked_> Hey I got a problem. I installed ZSnes, but I don't know how to run it >_>
<scion> Ash-Fox: ok if it was for testing I was going to recommend Apache Friends, I use it for PHP/MySQL development myself
<Ash-Fox> It's quite interesting to see that so many people have the same problem, but nobody has a answer too..
<lupine_85> MySQL works here
<lupine_85> well, in Redbus
<faked_> Hey I got a problem. I installed ZSnes, but I don't know how to run it >_>
<tony_> hellp
<tony_> hello & help, I guess
<pfein> uhh, where's the option to turn off startup notification?
<Dr_willis> faked_,  run 'zsnes' from the terminal
<_max_> sorry for someone to help you, you need to statea question
<Dr_willis> faked_,  you do need some SNES roms :)
<nimnrod> i accidently changed permission properties in /var and now my server doesnt work... i sccrewed the folder and i now i dont know how to restore everything as it was before
<_max_> tony; if you want help in the unix/linux world, write your problem on ONE line, with all the information you can think of that may be related to your question.
<lupine_85> erm, you can't really :(
<nimnrod> help!
<zorglu_> $ ls -ld /var
<zorglu_> drwxr-xr-x 14 root root 4096 2006-09-20 23:14 /var
<zorglu_> nimnrod: try sudo chmod 755 /var
<lupine_85> drwxr-xr-x 15 root root 4096 2006-09-12 20:02 /var
<lupine_85> ...that's what rwxrxrx is :)
<nimnrod> zorglu_:  what is ls -ld /var ??
<tony_> I finally succeeded in installing Kubuntu, but it overwrote grub, and is not allowing me to boot to my fedora installation, as well
<dmhouse> Hi all. I want to configure dual head output on my Kubuntu laptop. I've gone in through System Settings -> Display -> Administrator mode -> Second screen, but the 'Apply' button is greyed out.
<Hawkwind> nimnrod: That's how he got the permissions for it
<nimnrod> and the date?
<dmhouse> Does this mean it's not possible with my video card, perhaps?
<Hawkwind> dmhouse: Using nvidia ?
<dmhouse> Hawkwind: I think so, not 100% sure. Is there an easy way to find out?
<lupine_85> do you need root privs?
<lupine_85> (eg kdesu kcontrol)
<Hawkwind> dmhouse: What kind of video card do you have ?
<dmhouse> Hawkwind: like I just said, I think it's an nVidia, but I'm not 100% sure, and is there an easy way to find out?
<Hawkwind> dmhouse: You can run lshw | grep video to find out possibly
<Hawkwind> Though you should really know what kind of hardware you have in your computer :)
<Hawkwind> dmhouse: You could also look in systemsettings under hardware or something and it should tell you what kind of video card you have
<dmhouse> I only know about the hardware that doesn't work :)
<tony_> I dont seem to be able to find my grub.conf, and dont have my favorite editor (joe) to alter it, apt-get isnt findingf joe to install
<altair> greetings, I recently installed kubuntu on my duron machine but i see my kernel is 2.6.15-26-386, isn't the 2.6.15-25-k7 kernel a better fit fo my pc?
<dmhouse> lshw | grep video doesn't show anything.
<Hawkwind> tony_: No such thing as grub.conf.  It's /boot/grub/menu.lst  is where your grub file is
<Hawkwind> dmhouse: Look in systemsettings
<tony_> oh, okay, and what editor is installed here by default for me to edit it?
<lupine_85> altair: makes very little difference
<kolin> how do i install my printer?
<altair> lupine: really?
<lupine_85> change to the -k7 if it makes you feel better, but they're obsoleted in edgy anyway
<lupine_85> yep
<kolin> i really have no idea
<Hawkwind> tony_: kwrite, kate, vi and many others
<tony_> no vim, no vi, no joe...
<lupine_85> joe++
<lupine_85> !info oe
<lupine_85> !info joe
<ubotu> Package oe does not exist in any distro I know
<ubotu> joe: user friendly full screen text editor. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.1-0.2 (dapper), package size 217 kB, installed size 696 kB
<tom__> kolin go to system setting and add printer
<dmhouse> Ah, right, it might be integrated graphics. System Settings -> Hardware -> Display -> Hardware tells me I have an 'i810' graphics card and driver.
<lupine_85> !info joe edgy
<ubotu> joe: user friendly full screen text editor. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.3-5 (edgy), package size 279 kB, installed size 868 kB
<kolin> !print
<ubotu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<tony_> but sudo vi menu.lst gives vi not found
<Hawkwind> dmhouse: That's onboard then.  I know nothing about onboard stuff as I use Nvidia to use their TwinView for dual monitors
<scion> tony_: use nano
<Hawkwind> tony_: kdesu kwrite /boot/grub/menu.lst
<lupine_85> joe > nano
<tony_> ok, I got nano /boot/menu.lst  but I dont know how to go about adding the fedora install back in.
<wooptydoo> Is there any reason why firefox is using 30% if my cpu according to stop...
<dmhouse> http://imagebin.org/6205 shows the screen System Settings -> Display -> Hardware.
<wooptydoo> causing my computer not to work worth a damn?
<lupine_85> tony_: copy one of the current entries (near the bottom), editing root, kernel and initrd as appropriate
<mrbrdo> After i unplug my USB soundcard, what ever i plug into USB is not detected until i restart my KDE session.
<mrbrdo> for example my mouse, or my sound card
<scion> mrbrdo: on second, i am looking for something for you
<tony_> and where can may I learn the proper settings for these parameters?
<mrbrdo> scion: what?
<wooptydoo> Any why can't I use iceWM themes from kde-look.org
<wooptydoo> no option in Kcontrol
<altair> lupine: thank you very much for your reply!
<lupine_85> np :)
<wooptydoo> Was some package not installed
<wooptydoo> ?/
<tony_> I know where the fedora install is (hda1) and that it is kernel 2.6.17, but beyond that, Im a bit lost
<scion> mrbrdo: i installed usbmount in Adept and that fixed it for my USB devices, it auto mounts them for you
<mrbrdo> scion: ok let me try
<mrbrdo> scion: it says it's for usb mass storage devices though.. i have a prob with the soundcard
<tony_> it has kubuntu at hd0,1 which I dont understand, I put kubu on the second partition (hda2)
<mrbrdo> brb let me try it
<josh_> i lost windows last night
<Ash-Fox> Would anyone happen to know of a decent webbased management system for general servers (Since I'm helping a friend setup a server, who has little knowledge on Linux)?
* lupine_85 hunts
<josh_> tryin to enable spread spectrum clocking
<josh_> windows won't boot
<lupine_85> no longer webmin :(
<josh_> i lost all my pictures
<josh_> how can i do data recovery
<steveire> Hey. I was sent a MS Publisher file. Can I use something in KDE to view/edit it?
<scion> mrbrdo: do it anyway, whats the harm?
<ninHer> bye all
<lupine_85> josh_: data recovery as in restore deleted files, or data recovery as in re-enabled windows in the grub menu?
<Hawkwind> steveire: Something like openoffice or something might open it
<josh_> restore corrupted  files
<lupine_85> that is incredibly vague
<josh_> well not like fix everything
<josh_> i know i lost some stuff
<josh_> but i wanna recover what i can
<lupine_85> how did it get lost?
<scion> steveire: whats the craic - try KWord
<lupine_85> did you install ubuntu over the top of it? accidentally rm -rf? throw it off a cliff?
<angasule> !qemu
<ubotu> qemu is an emulator you can use to run another operating system - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsXPUnderQemuHowTo
<mrbrdo> scion: wow, it worked :P
<steveire> the craic? Picking up on the whole irish thing? I don't think OO works anyway...
<scion> mrbrdo: told ya, sometimes the descriptions are no all what they seem in Adept :)
<mrbrdo> scion: :P thanks a bunch :)
<scion> steveire: I am Irish and KWord opened a .pub file for me the other day without any problem
<tony_> I dont know the fullname of the fedora kernel and dont know the other parameters to give grub to add my fedora install back in
<mrbrdo> tony_: full name: uname -a
<mrbrdo> oh nvm
<tony_> but will that give me the fedora kernel, or the kernel that this new kubu install is using
<arunkale> hey kids
<mrbrdo> no the ubuntu kernel
<ubuntu> w
<steveire> Ah, right, I'm with you now. You go to trinity at the weekend?
<mrbrdo> well, u have to know on which partition u have fedora
<mrbrdo> like /dev/hda3
<mrbrdo> for example
<ubuntu> hi
<mrbrdo> u have to find out if u have a seperate boot partition for fedora or it's on the same drive
<scion> steveire: I'm already qualified and no, I HATE trinity students
<lupine_85> tony_: mount the fedora partition and have a peek
<ubuntu> do you speak italian?
<steveire> scion: I meant because there's a KDE conference on. I checked it out for a bit, but it's a developers conference any way over my head.
<lupine_85> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<ubuntu> uboutu tnx
<ubuntu> :)
<tony_> I really am not even sure how to do that.  altho I have been using fedora for 6 years, I am far from an expert...I am a teacher and translator who needed to economize, and found myself in agreement iwith foss principles, but by far no expert
<scion> steveire: hehe naah i'm too busy for conferences!
<lupine_85> "sudo mount /path/to/devfile -t <type> /path/to/mountpoint"
<tony_> this is my first attempt at a dual boot with two linux systems, and the first dual boot in forever (gave up windows in,,,2000, i think)
<scion> ubuntu: uboutu is a bot
<lupine_85> then "cd /path/to/mountpoint/boot" and see what's inside
<tony_> I dont even know the /path/to/mountpoint
<tony_> would that be /dev/hda1 where the fc install is?
<tony_> thats not even in /etc/fstab
<all-natural> hello all
<tony_> maybe I should reboot with the fedora recovery cd and edit grub from there?
<scion> hello all-natural
<scion> all-natural: does your nick imply you have big boobies?
<all-natural> scion: of course.
<scion> all-natural: ohhhh yeah!
<all-natural> scion: no, i just try live a sustainable all natural life style :)
<scion> all-natural: booooooooo
<all-natural> lol
<tony_> uname only give me the info on the kubu install
<scion> hehe
<mrbrdo> tony_: mount the fedora partition
<mrbrdo> tony_: sudo mkdir /mnt/dir && sudo mount /dev/hdaX /mnt/dir
<mrbrdo> that way u'll find the partition
<tony_> ok, but how do I mount the fedora partition?  I tried mount /dev/hda1 but it said that it is not in /etc/fstab
<tony_> do I need to edit /etd/fstab first?
<tony_> oh, I have to do sudo mkdir first to get it into fstab?
<mrbrdo> tony_: just like i said
<mrbrdo> no
* pfein <3 kubuntu
<mrbrdo> u don't need to get it into fstab
<mrbrdo> make a directory in /mnt to which you will mount the partition
<tony_> i hate not having root...
<mrbrdo> make it with sudo
<mrbrdo> type sudo -s
<mrbrdo> and u are root :)
<mrbrdo> anyway, then type mkdir /mnt/whatever
<mrbrdo> then mount /dev/hda1 /mnt/whatever
<mrbrdo> this way you don't need it in fstab
<tony_> that worked!
<mrbrdo> then check if it's the right partition
<mrbrdo> if not, umount /mnt/whatever
<mrbrdo> mount /dev/hda2 /mnt/whatever
<mrbrdo> continue doing this until you find it
<mrbrdo> then tell me and i'll tell u what to do next
<mrbrdo> tony_: how's it going?
<tony_> ok, I got the initrd and kernel parameters, but am unsure what to put for the root parameter, for kubu I see (hd0,1) but I dont understand, bc, the kubu is at hda2
<mrbrdo> ok here's how that works
<mrbrdo> if you have a /boot directory in the partition of fedora
<mrbrdo> then root is the same
<tony_> I do
<mrbrdo> as the boot
<mrbrdo> for example, if fedora is on /dev/hda3, the root is (0,2)
<mrbrdo> understand?
<mrbrdo> kernel is then /boot/vmlinuz...
<mrbrdo> and intird /boot/initrd.img...
<rikhard> hi all
<tony_> Im a little confused, only becase, fromwhat I understand, I put kubu on the 2nd partiton, hda2, but what it says is (hd0,1), so unure what that would mean for the fedora install
<mrbrdo> tony_: i'll tell u in pvt ok
<tony_> fedora is at hda1
<tony_> cant send prvt msg because I am unregistered and confused abou tthe register command (boy...I m just lost all over, no?)
<mrbrdo> oh ok
<mrbrdo> just read in pvt then
<tony_> thanks so much, mrbrdo...think I got it, going to save the menu.lst and try to reboot
<mrbrdo> ok
<mrbrdo> i have to go
<mrbrdo> tony_:
<mrbrdo> so i hope u got it working
<mrbrdo> i come back in 30 mins to 1 hr
<rikhard> can we use the debian-multimedia repositiry with kubuntu?
<rikhard> repository
<tom_> help! how can i get screen resolution higer than 1024 x 768
<esben> tom_: Define them in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<esben> tom_:  (Hang on, getting an example for you)
<tony_> darn it...wouldt let me save changes....
<Admiral_Chicago> rikhard, you could. but its not advised
<Admiral_Chicago> the ubuntu repos will be more than enough
<tony_> I dont understand this sudo stuff, much, used to getting root to do this stuf
<rikhard> hummm, it break automatix?
<esben> tony_: Try sudo su :o)
<Dr_willis> tony_,  just put sudo infront of the command, no need to have a root shell open all the time
<rikhard> well, packages from dm are more updated
<Admiral_Chicago> rikhard, no
<Admiral_Chicago> what are you trying to do?
<tony_> just tried to do it again, sudo nano /boot/grub/menu.lst and got Unknonw id: nano
<esben> tom_: Find The screens section (It starts with Section "Screen")
<Admiral_Chicago> try sudo apt-get install nano
<Admiral_Chicago> thats strange,
<esben> tom_: Then edit all the lines that starts with Modes to something like this
<esben> tom_:                 Modes           "1600x1200 1400x1050 1200x960 1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"
<esben> And I will be very happy when X finally foes this automatically and correctly
<esben> Hmmm... is it just me, or is DNS getting really slow...?
<tony_> ok, think I got it
<tony_> yep, changes saved....lets see what happens on reboot now
<tony_> Ill be back!
<main2> could anyone tell me how to stop localisation of my shell.... i dont want a dutch console..
<main2> i would like to get my shell back - in plain english, is this possible?!
<tom_> changed xorg.conf but no change
<tom_> <esben : changed xorg.conf but no change
<main2> i would like to get my shell back - in plain english, is this possible?!
<abaldwin> Im back (was tony)
<abaldwin> successfully added fedora to the grub menu, but when I tried to boot it, I got file not found, so I ust have done something wrong
<arunkale> what is fedora like
<arunkale> is it nice?
<rikhard> well i was trying to upgrade dvdrip, transcode etc
<tom_> help! how to get screen resolution higer than 1024x768
<eihnat> arunkale: fedora is like any other distro. still linux. ;)
<eihnat> i liked to use it.
<arunkale> i'd tried using it when it was FC3
<arunkale> that was on a friend's computer
<arunkale> that was my first linux experience
<arunkale> seemed pretty cool
<arunkale> is it as easy to use as kubuntu/
<arunkale> ?
<abaldwin> yeah, Ive been using rh and fc since 2000 when I gave up windows, completely new to kubunto. this is my first day on my first kubu install
<abaldwin> and I some hosed grub in the process, and cant get my fedora install to boot
<abaldwin> I really loved fedora for so long, but now, for some reason, every yum update breaks something, thus, I am here
<arunkale> ah
<eihnat> i used mostly fc4, liked that probably the best. fc5 had still problems with something. 4 was absolutely easy to install and setup, in 5 had so many problems, that i gave up and changed to kubuntu and gentoo.
<slow-motion> hallo
<arunkale> how is your kubuntu experience as compared to using fc
<eihnat> well, probably better. at least definitely if i compare to fc5, and kubuntu 6.06
<eihnat> to be honest, ubuntu/kubuntu is probably really distro that is one of best out now.
<arunkale> cool
<n00btard> does anyone know why when i installed msttcorefonts the new fonts arnt able to be used? (they dont show up anywhere)
<mrbrdo> what's better, xmule or amule, or something else?
<eihnat> mrbrdo: amule not bad. i hadn't have any problems
<Hawkwind> mrbrdo: It's all about personal choice really.  Use several and see what *you* like best
<luca_b> mrbrdo: amule has support also for the Kad protocol, unsure about xmule
<mrbrdo> i want one that support kademilla
<mrbrdo> supports*
<luca_b> mrbrdo: then amule it is
<mrbrdo> i'll try that then :)
<luca_b> (a recent version)
<luca_b> I tested with a Kad network, so I'm sure it works
<sybux> I've just made an apt-get install koffice and when I try to start kword for example, I've got an error : kwordpart.desktop not found
<sybux> any ideas ?
<luca_b> sybux: try doing sudo apt-get install --reinstall kword
<sybux> luca_b: still same error
<luca_b> sybux: then do this
<luca_b> sybux: sudo apt-get install apt-file && sudo apt-file update && apt-file search kwordpart.desktop
<luca_b> this will tell you which package has that file
<sybux> luca_b: here is the complete error code : http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/24693
<sybux> I'm running the commands you have me
<luca_b> sybux: ok, lookin
<arunkale> i didnt get how to use amule
<luca_b> g
<arunkale> how to connect to a server, etc
<luca_b> sybux: really odd, indeed
<luca_b> ok
<luca_b> sybux: sudo apt-get install kword-data
<luca_b> if it says it's already installed, pass it with the option --reinstall
<sybux> luca_b: it's already newest version
<sybux> lol
<luca_b> sudo apt-get install --reinstall kword-data
<sybux> luca_b: ok done
<luca_b> give it a try now
<sybux> same error
<luca_b> erf
<luca_b> sybux: try dpkg -L kword-data | grep *.desktop
<Hawkwind> !repos > Hawkwind
<sybux> luca_b: is there a special install to do after the apt-get to configure user script or other things ?
<sybux> luca_b: nothing
<luca_b> sybux: my bad, wrong regular expression
<luca_b> sybux: retry with dpkg -L kword-data | grep kwordpart
<ffk> hi all
<sybux> it's in /usr/share/services
<ffk> pl?
<luca_b> then do a ls /usr/share/services/ | grep kwordpart
<sybux> luca_b:  ??
<FFK> pl?
<luca_b> sybux: that is to see if the file is actually there
<sybux> oops sorry I've read ln in stead of ls !
<FFK> who can help me (pl) becauce i can`t speak english
<luca_b> and obligatory question, which version of Koffice are you using?
<FFK> ?
<joth> I just tried asking on  #winehq about a problem, and the guy asked for what 'locale' I was using - when I said I didn't know, he said ask on your distro channel. Can anyone help me with my cluelessness?
<luca_b> joth: the "locale" means which language, regional settings, etc you are using
<sybux> luca_b: the file is there. I've just do an apt-get install koffice
<FFK> need help
<FFK> bye :[
<Hawkwind> FFK: Just ask your question
<luca_b> sybux: oddd
<joth> So would it just be 'English'?
<sybux> luca_b: it's version 1.5.0-0ubuntu9
<luca_b> joth: if you're british English is en_GB, otherwise it's en_US
<joth> Thanks :)
<luca_b> sybux: kubuntu.org has 1.6 beta packages up in case you're interested
<luca_b> sybux: perhaps that may fix the problem, but notice it's a beta
<sybux> luca_b: for the moment I just want it to works
<luca_b> sybux: try doing what the error suggestios you - kde-config --path services
<sybux> I've done and here is the result :
<sybux>  /home/sybux/.kde/share/services/:/usr/share/services/
<luca_b> sybux: erf
<sybux> so it should works
<luca_b> sybux: really odd
<sybux> perhaps shall I need to open a new session. I'll try
<luca_b> sybux: may be worth trying
<mojosound> I am running the live cd, how do I mount hdb5 to archive data on it to cd for backup.  It is ext3 file system.
<all-natural> hello all, i have a  quick inquirey. amarok keeps freezing sence the last update, but only after i turn up the volume through kmix. now, my problem is i can't restart amarok after i close it. it just doesnt boot up, is there some other process that needs to be restarted? everything seems to be working fine if i reboot, minus the freezing
<luca_b> all-natural: try doing "killall amarokapp" in a terminal
<Hawkwind> all-natural: Have you tried running it from a terminal to see if you get any errors or anything when it freezes ?
<all-natural> tyx luca_b that worked
<all-natural> hawkwind, let me find out right now that it's up and running again
<all-natural> strange, now that i did killall it seems to not freeze (i didn't run it from a term)
<all-natural> it may have something to do when it loads on boot from the last session
<all-natural> thx for your help :D
<mrbrdo> is it possible to make KDE display only those windows in taskbar, that are opened in CURRENT desktop, not on all desktops
<luca_b> mrbrdo: yes, right click on taskbar
<luca_b> mrbrdo: select configure panels
<luca_b> mrbrdo: select "taskbar" and uncheck "show windows of all desktops"
<arunkale> mrbrdo: anything's possible
<arunkale> :)
<abattoir> mrbrdo: sorry, was away, glad it worked for you :)
<arcasa> How do I tell mplayer to repeat a file?
<arunkale> "repeat the file, bitch"
<arcasa> . . . . .
<arunkale> sorry
<arcasa> That's OK.
<abattoir> arunkale: you've been here long enough to know its inappropriate...
<abattoir> oh, well :)
<arunkale> I'm sorry
<arcasa> How do I really do it?
<abattoir> arunkale: yes, i saw that, that's why i stopped in the middle :P
<abattoir> arcasa: rt. click repeat track or something?(not familiar w/ it, sorry)
<arcasa> mplayer is a terminal player... No UI
<abattoir> well, there is mplayer gui... i thought you were refering to it...
<arunkale> arcasa: i'm trying to find out for you
<arcasa> Nope... I use the terminal player. Less of a distraction :P
<mrbrdo> luca_b: thanks a lot :)
<arcasa> Thanks arunkale.
<arcasa> Dammnit I have to sit on the desk... My little cat stole my chair :O!
<abattoir> arcasa: -loop might help...
<tom_> got a prob with Adept Manager, can someone help?
<arcasa> -loop. Thanks.
<arunkale> arcasa: http://www.mplayerhq.hu/DOCS/man/en/mplayer.1.html#USAGE
<altair> has anyone installed netodragon driver modem in kubuntu dapper?
<abattoir> arcasa: -loop followed by the no. of times you want it to loop
<tom_> under the Adept menu, Manage Repositories is greyed out
<arcasa> No infinite sign?
<abattoir> arcasa: 0 is loop forever
<abattoir> :)
<arcasa> :D
<arcasa> Thanks y'all. Bye now.
<tom_> progblem with Adept Manager: under the Adept menu, Manage Repositories is greyed out
<linoleum> hi , I got a question : I've got an amdTurion64 , but i'm with the dapper 32 bits version . I would like to have an optimized kernel. Should I use a K7 or a i686 kernel ?
<abattoir> linoleum: i guess k7 is a bit more suited, but personally i've found no noticable difference
<abattoir> tom_: are you running it w/ root privileges?
<linoleum> the reason why I'm not sure to use K7 (which would be like K8 for 32 bits) , is because of this : http://doc.ubuntu-fr.org/installation/kernel_optimise
<sinpath> can some one help me with my ripper?
<abattoir> sinpath: ask your question :)
<abattoir> linoleum: hmm, mind giving a gist of what it says?
<sinpath> well it wont rip my cds & save them to file
<sinpath> well it rips them but ownt save to file
<abattoir> sinpath: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CDRipping#head-5faf5813462218ac5192409ef168934979f4ff85 might help :)
<sinpath> thanks
<abattoir> sinpath: i may not *really* be helping you, but that's an easier method of ripping ;)
<linoleum> well, it's an "how to" , to have an optimized kernel. And they say that if you got an AMD64, but run in 32 bits, you should use the i686 kernel . But I dont think it's obvious :)
<jessica_> hallo!
<abattoir> linoleum: as i said, i've tried both, i haven't noticed any difference between the two
<jessica_> wo muss ich hin wenn ich zum deutschen kubuntu will?
<abattoir> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<abattoir> jessica^^
<tom_> abbatoir: i assume so
<abattoir> jessica_: ^^^
<tom_> seeing as how i have to enter my password upon launching adept manager
<abattoir> tom_: hmm, that's weird... must be a bug then... are you on dapper?
<tom_> no, edgy knot 3
<Hawkwind> Known issue in Edgy
<abattoir> tom_: aah, then must be a bug, wait let me check
<tom_> bugger
<abattoir> Hawkwind: hi, really?
<Hawkwind> abattoir: Yes.  Jucato filed a bug report
<abattoir> Hawkwind: ok, i can confirm it too...
<Hawkwind> abattoir: He filed it back on Knot2 actually when I confirmed it
<Hawkwind> I don't remember if I ever confirmed the bug or not on LP
* abattoir wonders how much has changed in adept b/w dapper and edgy...
<jessica_> #kubuntu-de
<scion> back
<jessica_> h???
<abattoir> jessica_: /join #kubuntu-de or just click on it
<tom_> well.. i'm still struggling to understand most of this, but would the changes i'd make in Manage Respositories the same as when I edit sources.list?
<jessica_> thank you!
<Hawkwind> tom_: Yes
<abattoir> tom_: yes,
<tom_> same effect?
<tom_> right, thought so, thanks
<abattoir> tom_: Manage Repositories is just a graphical method of editing sources.list
<Hawkwind> tom_: It's easier IMO to just edit the file and use the package manager from CLI rather than relying on a GUI package manager
<tom_> it's just i'm closely following instructions in documentation to get some things working
<tom_> doing apt-get update - accessing .gb server, seems slow, anyone else using the gb?
<tom_> is there another which is faster at the moment?
<bobesponja> hey all
<bobesponja> I associated .rhtml to open with kate and now everytime I open a webpage that runs on my webrick konqueror opens it in kate
<bobesponja> how can I fix this?
<J> is it easy to install kubuntu onto my system whilst keeping the 2 OS's i already have installed
<_kkathman> tom I have the gb sources also
<_kkathman> tom  I dont seem to experience the slowness, though
<tom_> damnit
<tom_> downloading at about 500Bps
<jaysef> is it easy to install kubuntu onto my system whilst keeping the 2 OS's i already have installed
<tom_> depends what you mean by easy jaysef
<jaysef> well atm i have dual boot with xp and slax
<scion> bobesponja: right click on the file - select open with and picl firefox or opera - don't forget to check the box at the bottom for konqueror to remember
<tom_> did you find that easy to do?
<jaysef> id like to add kubuntu as well, i have a spare partition in etx3 format
<jaysef> but im worried in case i wipe the boot record i already have
<jaysef> tom: the os installer done it all for me
<sinpath> hey ummm can yany one tell me what this means?
<sinpath> The selected encoder was not found.
<jaysef> are you trying to watch a movie format or something ?
<abattoir> sinpath: where do you get this?
<bobesponja> scion: I want to open that page with konqueror but konqueror insists in opening it with kate
<sinpath> when ripping the cd
<sinpath> when its finshed it pops up
<abattoir> jaysef: i'd expect grub to detect your other installations...
<abattoir> sinpath: which method did you use?
<abattoir> sinpath: audiocd:/ ?
<sinpath> i have it set up for mp3  ya i think
<abattoir> sinpath: are you following the link which i gave you?
<sinpath> kaudiocreator
<bobesponja> scion: it doesn't work
<Dr_willis> it pays to learn the ins and outs of grub. :P
<abattoir> sinpath: ok, you need to install an mp3 encoder...
<abattoir> sinpath: install lame from multiverse
<abattoir> !info lame
<ubotu> lame: LAME Ain't an MP3 Encoder. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 3.96.1-1 (dapper), package size 222 kB, installed size 620 kB
<bobesponja> abattoir: hey :)
<abattoir> !multiverse
<ubotu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<sinpath> yes  & as far as i can understand
<abattoir> bobesponja: hi :)
<abattoir> bobesponja: installation went well?
<nimnrod> i want to play MP3 files.... which package should i donwload? i use amarok as media player
<bobesponja> abattoir: yes thanx
<abattoir> nimnrod: libxine-extracodecs
<nimnrod> ty
<nimnrod> thank you
<bobesponja> abattoir: I associated an .rhtml to open with kate and now everytime I open a webpage that runs on my webrick konqueror opens it in kate
<abattoir> nimnrod: its in multiverse, so you should enable that, look at the link above
<sinpath> ok thanks again
<abattoir> bobesponja: did you try removing that association?
<bobesponja> abattoir: any idea how to fix this? it's a ruby file that shold open like .html or .php as it outputs html
<bobesponja> abattoir: where can I remove it?
<abattoir> bobesponja: KControl/System Settings->KDE Components->File Associations
<bobesponja> abattoir: I looked in there but rhtml is not in the list
<rebecca> hi
<abattoir> bobesponja: else you could set konq. as the default app, the same way you set kate...
<bobesponja> abattoir: I did that but it didn't fix it
<shegman> i added a symbol to the toolbar in kontact. now it crashes everytime when i want to start it.
<shegman> what can i do?
<Admiral_Chicago> shegman, you have the information backed up?
<sinpath> umm question how do i find the muti draper cause i cant find it in my adept
<shegman> what information?
<shegman> the crash-report?
<octan> Heya all
<Admiral_Chicago> the information in kontact
<octan> anyone got experiance with xmeeage ?
<scion> hello octan
<Admiral_Chicago> sinpath, what is muti draper
<bobesponja> abattoir: ok thanx I had to go to /home/pat/.kde/share/mimelnk/text/html.desktop and set X-KDE-AutoEmbed=true
<octan> why does this not print on 2 lines with xmessage-?? xmessage -c $(echo -e "test\nthis a test too")
<shegman> no. i hadn't expected that it wouldn't start again
<luca_b> uhm, I have a question
<Admiral_Chicago> luca_b, ask
<scion> "test \n this a test too"
<tom_> can anyone tell me how to install codecs when apt-get update doesn't work
<luca_b> do you know if .img files taken with k3b can be used in other burning programs?
<tom_> how can i install codecs manually?
<Dr_willis> !w32codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Dr_willis> tom_,  i download the latest .deb files from the mplayer homepage and install them
<sinpath> ded http//ca ardhive.ubuntu.com\ubuntu/ dapper universe
<tom_> please understand that the instructions at those pages aren't helping me
<shegman> another tip then backup?
<tom_> because they don't tell you what i've just asked. thankyou
<tom_> willis, will you help me do that?
<Dr_willis> download the codec packages.. install them.
<Dr_willis> :)
<sinpath> well i had just confugered my abept with eazy kbuntu
<Dr_willis> Thers some other bot factoid with a better uel...
<Dr_willis> but i cant rember it.
<Dr_willis> !codec
<tom_> i tried that before, got stuck after placing the codecs in the codecs folder, didn't know what to do next
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about codec - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<octan> scion, any ideas?
<sinpath> thanks guys
<scion> octan: ahh nothing much
<scion> octan: try a space before and after the \n
<Admiral_Chicago> luca_b, i don't think so
<abaldwin> back again...
<luca_b> Admiral_Chicago: argh
<sybux> luca_b: Hi again, I've restarted my session and my koffice is working fine now. I think that after the apt-get, some enviroment variables should have to be set in the session. thx for help
<Admiral_Chicago> luca_b, what do you want to do?
<luca_b> sybux: good to know!
<abaldwin> I reinstalled my fedora install, and succeeded in booting it...I told grub to add kubuntu at hda2, but now, I cant get kubuntu t oboot, why cant I get thse two to play nice?
<octan> scion, did that work for you? it didnt for me
<luca_b> Admiral_Chicago: I made an image of a burnt CD I have so my friend can test something, but I selected "clone" in the options
<luca_b> Admiral_Chicago: I thought it would produce an ISO anyway
<Skrot> !msttcorefonts
<ubotu> msttcorefonts: Installer for Microsoft TrueType core fonts. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1.2ubuntu3 (dapper), package size 22 kB, installed size 164 kB
<Skrot> !fonts
<ubotu> Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto
<ubotu> No fonts in flash? Install msttcorefonts, gsfonts, and gsfonts-x11 , No fonts in mplayer? see !mplayer
<scion> octan: to be honest I was judging that on my Java experience, don't know if it would work in x-message
<luca_b> Admiral_Chicago: but it's not a big deal if I can't, I'll just rewrite it
<scion> octan: does x-message use html by any chance?
<scion> octan: i have no idea!
<dhq> how do i change my root and user pass
<octan> scion i dont know. why you ask that?
<dhq> !password
<ubotu> Forgot your password? Boot into recovery mode. What's the root password? See !sudo. Don't see *** in password prompts? That's normal. Sudo doesn't ask for your password? It remembers you for several minutes. Please use strong passwords, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/StrongPasswords
<dhq> !sudo
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<scion> octan: a simple <br> might do if it parses html
<dhq> |lostbyte|:  hello
<dhq> fdoving: hello
<abattoir> bobesponja: sorry, was afk, glad that you resolved it :)
<octan> scion, nop.
<octan> test <br> test
<abattoir> dhq: you helped yourself ;)
<tom_> willis can you help me install the codec package
<dhq> abattoir: not yet
<abattoir> dhq: btw, 'passwd' is the command...
<scion> this
<scion> this
<tom_> i've downloaded it and made a folder at /usr/local/lib
<tom_> i don't understand the point of only giving a little bit of advice when people admit they're helpless
<dhq> abattoir: after i do sudo passwd and change the password it still remains the old one
<abattoir> dhq: for your user? or the root user?
<dhq> root
<Dr_willis> tom_,  it could be that i am at work..... and have other things to do.
<abattoir> !root
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<abattoir> dhq: did you read that page?
<Dr_willis> tom_,  i normally track down the w32codec.deb file and install that.
<tom_> fair enough, but it's not just you
<tom_> yes i've tried that
<scion> d
<Dr_willis> thats worked for me dozens of times tom_  perhaps thers some other issue going on then.
<insanekane> maybe xine doesnt look in /usr/local/lib for the codecs
<abattoir> tom_: you must understand that people here are volunteers, if they can help you, most of them will, its just that they might not have seen your question
<abaldwin> hello
<abaldwin> Im having dificulties trying to dualboot kubu and fedora
<abaldwin> I cant seem to get either of them to configure grub to where I can access either
<abaldwin> if I install fc first, then kubu, cant boot fedora
<Dr_willis> plus about any question here. has been asked and answered in the forums or wiki pages
<abaldwin> if I install kubu first, then fc, cant boot kubu
<abaldwin> Im in my fc5 install now, attempting to edit grub.conf t oinclude kubu
<tom_> i understand people are volunteers, but i've been asking for help on the same thing for a couple of days and people offer solutions but don't follow through on how to implement solutions....
<dhq> abattoir: my password file was read only
<dec_> is there a package that anyone knows about to create asp pages in ubuntu
<tom_> believe me i've searched the forums, and the wiki
<tom_> it's not very time efficient
<abaldwin> can someone tell me again how to find the proper parameters to enter  for kubu? (ie, kernel init and root)?
<dec_> is there a package that anyone knows about to create asp pages in ubuntu
<abattoir> dhq: again, for root or for your account? if for root, then i'd expect sudo to give you control over it.... it didnt?
<arunkale> dec_: dont think so
<dec_> do you know of anything that is close in language
<abattoir> abaldwin: do you know the initrd.img and kernel locations(in kubuntu) ?
<scion> asp is MS .NET
<Admiral_Chicago> abaldwin, whats the problem
<abattoir> abaldwin: it generally is in /boot, but i'd need the exact version nos. too
<abattoir> abaldwin: sorry, change the 'kernel' location to vmlinuz ;)
<abattoir> :)
<Dr_willis> tom_,  if youve installed the w32codec package then the stuff should be working.    I have installed the    w32codecs_20060611-1plf1_i386.deb package.
<Dr_willis> tom_,  so are you saying ALL videos fail to work.. or some.. or a specific one?
<kyaneos> hi
<kyaneos> i have aproblem: kpersonalizer starts everytime i log into kde
<Dr_willis> http://packages.freecontrib.org/ubuntu/plf/pool/dapper/non-free/ is where i got the codec pac from.
<Admiral_Chicago> Dr_willis, its in the multiverse i think
<abaldwin> I do not know the initrd and kernel locations, thats what I think I need
<Dr_willis> Admiral_Chicago,  yea i think it is as well.
<abaldwin> I mounted the kubu partition and cded into boot, but ls says theres nothing in there
<Dr_willis> !info win32codec
<ubotu> Package win32codec does not exist in any distro I know
<Dr_willis> !info win32codecs
<ubotu> Package win32codecs does not exist in any distro I know
<Admiral_Chicago> hmm, it is for sure
<Dr_willis> w32codecs - win32 binary codecs
<kyaneos> can somebody help me?
<Admiral_Chicago> kyaneos, whats the problem?
<Dr_willis> w32 not win32 :P
<kyaneos> Admiral_Chicago: kpersonalizer starts every time i login
<scion> kyaneos: sorry do not use kpersonalizer
<Admiral_Chicago> do a apt:/ in konqueror
<abattoir> kyaneos: yes, that's a know bug, please remove ~/.kde/share/config/kpersonalizerrc
<abattoir> abaldwin: really? are you sure?
<abaldwin> hello, how do I figure out the paramenters to give grub to add my kubu install?
<tom_> no videos are failing, i'm just setting up a fresh install
<abaldwin> oh...yeah, I mounted the kubu instll partition and cd-ed to /boot did ls, got nothing
<Dr_willis> !info w32codec
<ubotu> Package w32codec does not exist in any distro I know
<abaldwin> I had fc installe first, then instlled kubu, then couldnt boot to fedora.
<Dr_willis> !info w32codecs
<Dr_willis> Grr :P
<ubotu> w32codecs: win32 binary codecs. In component extras, is optional. Version 1:20060611-0.0 (dapper-seveas), package size 13911 kB, installed size 33488 kB (Only available for i386)
<abaldwin> so I reinstalled fedora, and now cant boot kubu
<Admiral_Chicago> abaldwin, i think its /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Admiral_Chicago> not sure
<abattoir> abaldwin: do other files exist in the 'kubuntu partition' ?
<abaldwin> but the grub entry for kubu looks like it has nothing
<Dr_willis> so you should be able to enable the extras repository, and apt-get install w32codecs
<abaldwin> oh yeah, I can see verything there, /home, /mnt , /usr,...everything
<Admiral_Chicago> abaldwin, check fdisk -l
<Admiral_Chicago> might be a different name
<tom_> right, i tried this before, but didn't know what to do with the deb
<abaldwin> do I enter # check fdisk -1?
<abaldwin> Or just do # fdisk -1
<abattoir> abaldwin: i dont think you can boot it if you dont have an initrd img or vmlinuz... try searching for it in that partition
<lupine_85> l (as in m), surely? not 1 (as in 2)
<abaldwin> should be in /boot, shouldnt it?
<abaldwin> it was before I reinstalled gc
<abaldwin> is there anyone here that has a dualboot with FC andKubu?
<abaldwin> it seems like whichever I install last takes over and rewrites grub and disallows or hoses the /boot int he other
<abattoir> abaldwin: yes, it should be there, once you find it, you can add an entry for Kubuntu similar to the entry for FC(just modify the appropriate lines, for eg. hd(0,2), if kubuntu is in hda3 etc.)
<abattoir> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<abattoir> abaldwin: ^^^ that might also help you
<abattoir> abaldwin: i'm surprised that Kubuntu's Grub doesnt conatin an entry for FC5 when you install it
<abattoir> abaldwin: i have to go now, so hope that helps...
<fdoving> hi.
<abattoir> hi fdoving :)
<arunkale> ok kids
<arunkale> i'm off to bed
<fdoving> hi abattoir.
<abattoir> arunkale: hah, we've now become the kids? :P
<arunkale> hahahaha
<abattoir> arunkale: g'night :)
<arunkale> good night :)
<abattoir> and only Tm_T can call us kids :)
<tom_> well i downloaded w32codecs and did sudo dpkg -i was that the right thing to do?
<arunkale> i'm just fooling around man
<arunkale> heh
<arunkale> see ya!
<abattoir> as was i :)
<Dr_willis> tom_,  thats what ive done in the past.
<arunkale> kompose is excellent, btw
<abaldwin> kubu didnt even give me an option to add another OS to grub, but fedora does, just, apparently, doesnt add it properly
<abaldwin> thanks for your help
<Dr_willis> or with the right repos set up. you can just apt-get install it.
<tom_> seems to have installed properly
<sync00> hey, how do I install a printer on kubuntu.. i can't seem to find a way to do so?
<tom_> ended on
<tom_> Unpacking w32codecs (from codecs.deb) ...
<tom_> Setting up w32codecs (20060611-1plf1) ...
<Dr_willis> hot-babe_0.2.2-1plf6.06_i386.deb    :)
<Dr_willis> now thats a great program also.
<fdoving> tom_, sounds like success :)
<fdoving> sync00: system settings -> printers
<trappist> Dr_willis: I turned that into a gkrellm plugin once :)
<tom_> yes except mp3s are still not playing...
<Tm_T> abattoir & kids
<Tm_T> ;-P
<Dr_willis> hmm w32codecs dont have to do with mp3's as far as i can rember...
<Dr_willis> they are the video codecs.
<tom_> oh ffs
<Dr_willis> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<tom_> right thanks for trying to help but i didn't say i was trying to install video codecs
<Dr_willis> Hmm they need to tweak the urls a but in the bots info.
<sync00> fdoving: what if printers isn't there?
<fdoving> tom_, are you looking for mp3 support?
<tom_> yes
<kkathman> Dr_willis:  is that the chess program?
<scion> tom_: libxine-extracodecs
<fdoving> tom_ http://kubuntu.org/faq.php#mp3s
<Dr_willis> actually i think the mp3 support is part of the gstreamer files.
<trappist> Dr_willis: http://linuxkungfu.org/files/src/gkrellhotbabe-0.1.tar.bz2
<trappist> Dr_willis: if you use gkrellm
<fdoving> Dr_willis: not on dapper, for breezy that is true.
<tom_> i've tried installing libxine-extracodecs before
<tom_> i get
<tom_> Package libxine-extracodecs is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<fdoving> tom_, then enable multiverse.
<tom_> i have, as far as i can see
<fdoving> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<ubuntu> habe ein problem mit meinem linksys-router wer kann mir helfen
<fdoving> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<abaldwin> please....does anyone know how I cn dual boot kubuntu and fedora?  each attempt has fail.  whichever I install last takes over grub and doesnt allow te other
<scion> ok lads i have a question
<abaldwin> when I edited grub from kubu attempt to boot fedora gave kernel panic, reinstalled fedora, now cant boot kubu
<sinpath> ok i followed out the restricted formats intel & still i the format i try to use is unavelble
<scion> anyone know how to get the middle button of my mouse working?
<scion> i have a three button sun microsystems mouse
<scion> and its usb
<abaldwin> all I can find online is how to dualboot linux and windows.  I, just trying to dual boot 2 linux distros
<Dr_willis> trappist,  woot... anime-porn-cpu-monitors rule. :P
<ubuntu> habe nach kubuntu installation kein Internet zugang und kann auch nicht mehr auf den Router zugreifen
<lupine_85> !anime-porn-cpu-monitors
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about anime-porn-cpu-monitors - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Dr_willis> abaldwin,  you need to create the correct grub stanza to boot the other os then.
<lupine_85> :'(
<BonBonTheJon> how do i merge kopete logs
<Dr_willis> tom_,  dont forget to 'sudo apt-get update' to rescan the repo lists after altering the repos.
<Dr_willis> Hmm.. now how to get gkrellm to go into a kde panel nicely
<abaldwin> first I install fc then kunu, couldnt boot fc, edited menu.lst, tried to boot fc got kernel panich
<abaldwin> now, reinstlld fc, attempt to boot kubu gives entry not found, presently attempting to edit grub.conf to include kubu, but cant find the kernel and init parameters to give grub
<abaldwin> I mounted the kubu partition and cd-ed to /boot, and cant find anything, now
<BonBonTheJon> where would I find information about how kopete keeps its logs
<cbo> does someone know how to make a legacy midi joystick work with kubuntu?
<LockUp> Has Ubuntu standard KDE-control panel?
<LockUp> *Kubuntu
<tom_> somehow i enabled universe but neglected to uncomment multiverse
<tom_> apt-get updating now
<fdoving> LockUp: yes, but it's hidden by default. alt+f2 type 'kcontrol' and run.
<tom_> still running slowly though
<LockUp> Hidden? :o it isn't good idea
<LockUp> It should be in menu. :)
<altair_> does anyone play RTS games in kubuntu?, suggestions?
<tom_> do i have to wait for apt-get update to finish before i can install things from the console?
<scion> anyone help me with a 3 button mouse?
<scion> anyone?
<Dr_willis> scion,  what is it not doing? just not working?
<fdoving> should work out of the box afaik.
<cbo> does someone know how to make a legacy midi joystick work with kubuntu?
<fdoving> haven't setup a mouse since.. years ago.
<scion> fdoving: it works except the middle button
<scion> fdoving: i want to be able to hold middle button and move up/down or left/right and firefox or any other windows scrollbars move in that direction also... if you catch my drift?
<fdoving> scion: understand.. hang on.. connecting a usb mouse.
<Hawkwind> Wasn't there a big discussion about that being added to Edgy in firefox in a meeting a week or two ago ?
<scion> fdoving: cheers and it does not have a wheel, got it free at a java programmers conference and really like it
<fdoving> scion: cool, get one for me too, mine says "microsoft"  :|
<mrbrdo> scion: dunno if this helps, but i know logitech drivers do that on windows :P
<scion> hehe, fdoving if i can i'll let you know... for real
<fdoving> does this feature hava a name? click and drag for scrolling?
<sinpath> hey does any one know about the grip (cd ripper)
<fdoving> scion: great, thanks in advance :)
<main2> how do i install this .deb on my machine.. http://packages.ubuntu.com/cgi-bin/download.pl?arch=i386&file=pool%2Funiverse%2Fv%2Fvlc%2Fvlc_0.8.6-svn20060823.debian-3ubuntu1_i386.deb&md5sum=091eb72056b2b319dc3a31ac3ba5707f&arch=i386&type=main ???
<scion> fdoving: i do not know, tried googling but eventually gave up
<zorglu_> main2: get it thru the repository ?
<scion> main2: download the file to desktop
<scion> main2: cd ~/desktop
<main2> scion: done, but then it leaves me with a lot of 'unfullfilled dependencies'
<scion> main2: dpkg -i nameoffile.deb
<main2> dpkg -i name.deb ... >>
<main2> vlc depends on libasound2 (>> 1.0.11); however:
<main2>   Version of libasound2 on system is 1.0.10-2ubuntu4.
<sinpath> can any one tell me how good grip works for linuxs?
<main2> and this for a lot more packages
<scion> main2: well its better done using Adept, that collects dependencies required
<zorglu_> main2: you should use the repository with adept/apt-get and not download it directly
<main2> scion: yes, but i need this version
<fdoving> scion: what programs does have this click and hold to scroll feature?
<main2> the 0.8.4 in the dapper repository is 'damaged' lets say
<scion> fdoving: many, an example would be a firefox window
<main2> zorglu_: well, if i knew how to install this package trough adept....
<scion> main2: whats so special about an older version of vlc player?
<main2> scion 0.8.4 has problems with h264
<fdoving> scion: my firefox doesn't do that, is it a extension or addon or something?
<zorglu_> main2: ok if you want to install by hand, even if it is clearly much harder than using repository, the process in itself is quite simple, install yourself all the dependencies
<scion> fdoving: another example would be viewing a large image at full size where there are both horizontal and vertical scrollbars
<main2> zorglu_: that will take days
<main2> because the deps of those deps can have deps ;)
<zorglu_> main2: yep, but you said you wanted to do it :)
<main2> did i?
<zorglu_> main2: yes :) the point is how bad you want this ? do you want to do yourself the job usually done by people contributing ? or to wait for them to do it ?
<sinpath> when some one is talking about gnome is that like linux to?
<kkathman> sinpath:  yes, just a different desktop gui
<sinpath> ok so if i get a prog for gnome it should work with what i have?
<zorglu_> sinpath: yes, you can run kde or gnome programm on kubuntu
<kkathman> sinpath:  depend on if you have the gnome dependencies installed
<kkathman> and vice versa of course
<sinpath> oh good cause  i was thinking of getting grip but said i had to have The Gnome2 desktop
<zorglu_> grip is the normal 'side' of the kde 'k3b' ... to simplify :)
<zorglu_> in theory you dont need the whole gnome-desktop for that
<sinpath>  gnome dependencies installed ?
<sinpath> ok so what do i need then?
<zorglu_> only the libraries.. it is a 'bogus package' aka it went a bit too wide on the dependency
<moparisthebest> on the command line, how can you show your RAM usage?
<zorglu_> sinpath: you need the library on which grip depends
<zorglu_> moparisthebest: type "free"
<sinpath> ok were would i find that intel?
<moparisthebest> thank you zorglu_ :)
<Hawkwind> moparisthebest: free -m is a bit more human readable if you prefer :)
<moparisthebest> ok, thanks
* zorglu_ tries free -m :)
<zorglu_> well not that much better :)
<moparisthebest> It rounds them off at the mb level :)
<Hawkwind> zorglu_: Easier to understand atleast
<ronnylinux> hi guys i really want solve this problem
<sinpath> whats the problem?
<ronnylinux> i got this error
<ronnylinux> The APT Database could not be opened! This may be caused by incorrect APT configuration or some similar problem. Try running apt-setup and apt-get update in terminal and see if it helps to resolve the problem.
<ronnylinux> how can i solve this
<pure_morning> hi
<sinpath> ok go to k> system>adept> hit get updates
<ronnylinux> sinpath the message continues
<ronnylinux> i found in forums that i have a problem with source.list
<scion> any luck fdoving
<sinpath> humm i dont know what else to tell you
<ronnylinux> thanks anyway
<sinpath> np keep asking im sure another person can help
<ronnylinux> sure
<ronnylinux> i got this error, does anybody can help me: The APT Database could not be opened! This may be caused by incorrect APT configuration or some similar problem. Try running apt-setup and apt-get update in terminal and see if it helps to resolve the problem.
<steveire> Is there a handy app to help me make simple html webpages? Preferable a kde app.
<fdoving> scion: no, trying to find out what this feature is called.
<hemerson> one site for themes kubuntu?
<sinpath> google it
<sinpath> hemerson
<Dr_willis> theres a lot of kde themes in the repos - not isntalled by default as well
<hemerson> :(
<hemerson> one site specific
<sinpath> >.< ya i have a hard time finding desktops lol
<tdog> HI.. I need to install window on same system as linux . would it be better to install window first , then install linux ?
<fdoving> scion: ok, i have something. try editing /etc/X11/xorg.conf in the mouse section, add: Option "EmulateWheel" "true" and  Option "EmulateWheelButton" "2"
<Dr_willis> tdog,  windows first, then ubuntu
<nagyv> if I can listen to radio on my mobile, and have a data cable, then is there a way to listen to the radio with my laptop connected to the mobile?
<altair_> tdog: install windows first, then linux
<simo> #italia
<simo> ce qualche italiano??
<nagyv> !it > simo
<fdoving> scion: like this: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-25826.html
<nagyv> !hu > nagyv
<fdoving> scion: be aware that pasting with the middle mousebutton will be disabled. you'll have to use left and right at the same time to paste.
<fdoving> !no > fdoving
<event> hi all
<event> who me make download icons theme?
<scion> fdoving: thank you
<nagyv> event: you can get them in the system settings, where you can select the icon theme
<scion> you want new icons event?
<ronnylinux> i got this error, does anybody can help me: The APT Database could not be opened! This may be caused by incorrect APT configuration or some similar problem. Try running apt-setup and apt-get update in terminal and see if it helps to resolve the problem.
<event> scion yes man
<event> news icons theme
<nagyv> event: you can get them in the system settings, where you can select the icon theme
<scion> event: http://www.kde-look.org is a good place for icons
<nagyv> ronnylinux: then try running sudo apt-get update ;)
<event> scion i have started download but the file is .tar.gz :\ its not .thmee
<scion> event: that is ok
<event> but .tar.gz its not acepted :\
<ronnylinux> nagyv i tried that, but the problem continue
<scion> event: give me the link to the iconset
<event> man anyone icon theme in this site its .tar.gz :\
<supertanker> Just out of curisosity
<supertanker> WHY the heck doesn't Kubuntu come with make?
<event> lol
<lupine_85> it does :D
<Dr_willis> normal user/desktop system does not need the gcc compiler system  :P
<supertanker> seriously
<event> scion u have icons themes?
<lupine_85> just not installed by default
<scion> event go to system settings>appearence>icons and press install new theme button, then point to the gzipped tarball you downloaded
<fdoving> supertanker: regular desktop-users doesn't need it. and those who need it know how to get it.
<Dr_willis> its trivial to isntall build-essential
<supertanker> Not when all the packages are in the virtual group
<lupine_85> personally, I'd be a bit annoyed if kubuntu-desktop depended on the whole repo
<nagyv> supertanker: because it's a user friendly linux. Have you ever built anything under windows?
<supertanker> yes.
<Dr_willis> and if you are going to have that installed.. then where do you stop? how abou all the -dev packages...
<supertanker> BZFlag-2.0.4
<lupine_85> it's good fun, wot? ;)
<scion> event: its not a theme, its an iconset
<event> man
<event> in program i cant see the button :\
<supertanker> so is there any way to get it to install it by default?
<Dr_willis> a theme is often composed of servarl parts. an icon set, window decoration, and.. err somting else..
<Dr_willis> brbl
<scion> event: i will post a screenshot
<poseidon> How can I get transluceny/shadows?
<sinpath> ok guys how do install java?
<supertanker> why is everything in the virtual group?
<event> scion ok thkx
<main2> could anyone tell me what the latest available version is of VLC in the multiverse?
<event> scion after, give me a link on pvt ok?
<main2> of dapper offcial repos.
<nickv111> I don't understand this: my kaffeine can't play any media, while mplayer can
<lupine_85> !info vlc dapper
<ubotu> vlc: multimedia player for all audio and video formats. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8.4.debian-1ubuntu6 (dapper), package size 7620 kB, installed size 18808 kB
<nickv111> For example, I gave kaffeine a .avi that it can't play, but mplayer can play it
<nickv111> Every time I give kaffeine a file, it's unable to play it, while mplayer has no problem
<ronnylinux>  i got this error, does anybody can help me: The APT Database could not be opened! This may be caused by incorrect APT configuration or some similar problem. Try running apt-setup and apt-get update in terminal and see if it helps to resolve the problem.
<supertanker> I have to say, the entire apt system leaves a bit to be desired
<lostwars> Did you try to run update?
<event> scion in momment u upload screen?
<sinpath> i already told him & he still gets it
<scion> event: be patient
<ryanakca> fdoving: ping
<event> ok ty
<scion> event: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/24703
<event> brb smook
<ronnylinux> yes i tried losstwars the problem continue
<event> ty
<lostwars> Well don't feel bad. Someone here knows what to do. Heck I can't even get gkrellm to start when I boot my system.
<lostwars> Whats the name of the file where I can make a program run at KDE start-up?
<event> man
<event> :\
<ronnylinux> i don't want to reinstall kubuntu, in some forums i read this is a serious problem
<ronnylinux> who can help me?
<event> scion: i know install de theme but the file is not .theme :\ its a .tar.gz
<sinpath> if arunkale was on he could
<nagyv> ronnylinux: try also the #ubuntu channel
<sinpath> does  any one know how i can install java?
<scion> event: one second, go have your smoke and i will have an answer for you
<fdoving> ryanakca: ack.
<altair_> steveire: you can try nvu or quanta plus, though you can even write webpages in a simple editor:  kwrite and kate are good.
<event> scion back
<scion> event I took down a file called SnowIsh-kde-1.3_build.tar.bz2
<scion> event: that installed fine for me the way I told you
<event> :X
<steveire> I've got quanta now altair_, yeah, looks like the business. It's a lot to get into by the look of it though. I think I'll just need to read about tables and use KAte
<event> w8 please
<steveire> altair_: Have you used Quanta
<steveire> ?
<steveire> I can't seem to find any preview of the page I make.
<event> scion my icons are http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php?content=44609
<event> i downloaded
<scion> downloading now
<altair_> steveire: yup, though i prefer a simple editor and good reference for hatm and css
<event> ok w8
<altair_> html i meant
<ronnylinux> i got this error, does anybody can help me: The APT Database could not be opened! This may be caused by incorrect APT configuration or some similar problem. Try running apt-setup and apt-get update in terminal and see if it helps to resolve the problem.
<scion> event: except when i click download button it opens an image
<event> yes
<event> lol
<event> i download others icons
<event> w8
<scion> wheres the tar.qzip
<aztun> ronnylinux: look at your processes and kill everything related to apt or adept
<scion> *gzip
<event> done
<event> scion http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php?content=38707
<aztun> or reboot your computer
<event> i downloaded that
<event> name of the file is 38707-Plasti-K-beta-icon-theme-0.000.b.30.tar
<sinpath> ronnylinux try the #ubuntu channel for more intel on your problem
<event> now i install new theme icons and i cant :X
<altair_> steveire:  usually visual editors get in the way of good html code, i highly recommend getting a good grasp of html and css first
<steveire> I don't intend to be a pro at this stuff, but yeah, I'll have a look at some html stuff.
<altair_> steveire: doing that, any editor with sixtax highlight suffices
<steveire> Well, quanta has code completion and suggestion too, which is a big plus in my book.
<scion> event: sorry, can't help its a messed up prob you got there
<altair_> steveire:  yup, it's ok
<Buffy-_> http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php?content=34188
<event> ok ty anyone
<altair_> steveire:  www.w3schools.com, www.csszengarden.com   are good references
<nagyv> I think that my laptop has a TV-tuner card, but I don't know wheather it is recognized. How could I check it? (Asus a2500d)
<altair_> steveire: I suggest getting the web developer extension in firefox too, it's a big help
<scion> steveire: i use kate to write the code and firefox to preview
<altair_> scion: me too
<nickv111> nagyv: What makes you think that you have a TV tuner card?
<steveire> Oh, I have a web developer set up for firefox already. I've learned heaps of javascript. I used Kate for that of course. I'd just like an easy way to have my tables set out for me and to preview the resulting html in real time. No substitute for w3schooling though I know.
<nagyv> nickv111: there is a a tv-like icon near one of the ports
<scion> altair_: its the only way to be, WYSWYG editors destroy your code
<marcelloDoItBeTt> ciao
<marcelloDoItBeTt> ho bisogno d'aiuto...
<nagyv> steveire: as I know nvu is very wysiwyg, but I have never used it
<nickv111> marcelloDoItBeTt: Adios
<nagyv> marcelloDoItBeTt: !it
<nagyv> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<altair_> scion: totally agree
<steveire> nagyv: I assume there's some wysiwyg stuff in quanta, but it's a bit hidden to me...
* nickv111 hangs out a bit in #ubuntu-es
<nickv111> Perhaps this is an opportunity to brush up on my Spanish skills ;)
<nagyv> steveire: I don't know, I code tables by hand too :)
<nagyv> nickv111: noooo, help me with my tv-card! :)
<nickv111> nagyv: L'see
<nickv111> nagyv: Hmm. I don't know where to begin. I suppose an "lspci" would be in order
* nagyv hangs out a bit in #kubuntu :)
<nagyv> nickv111: and what should I look for?
<altair_> steveire:  last time iI used quanta it didn't have any visual edition but thats better, wysiwyg gets in the way in the long term
<tolkan> DOes anyone know how to stop the kwallet
<tolkan> from asking all those damn passwords everytime i startup?
<Dr_willis> look in the kwallet settings...
<Dr_willis> it has an abundance of options
<steveire> altair_: wysiwyg isn't even that important to me. I'd just like to avoid Save file > alt-tab to ff > f5 to see result of updates. If I could display what I was doing in an ide, tat would be better. I'm not above learning how to do it properly. I just want to see the result where I'm working.
<steveire> s/tat/that
<tolkan> Dr_willis: yes i have done that.  the options arent working.  when my K session starts up, the first application that wants to use the wallet asks me for my wallet password.  Then every application after that does not.  H
<nagyv> nickv111: I have only a TV-out :(
<event> scion are u there?
<nagyv> tolkan: actually this is kwallet is for, as far as I know
<juanlinares79> hi!someone knows how to install mac/ubuntu/windows into a pc amd athlon?
<tolkan> nagyv: is there a way to bind kwallet to authenticate when i logon through KDM?
<event> i try install a theme to linux, i see the install.txt file and i write in console ./configure but error ocurred:
<event> configure: error: no acceptable C compiler found in $PATH
<event> See `config.log' for more details.
<event> somebody help me?
<altair_> steveire:  oh well, i just got used to doing things that way long time ago..
<tolkan> event: do apt-get install build-essential
<tolkan> event: that will install compilers so you can build stuff on your installation
<altair_> steveire:  so l got less dependent on a particular tool
<event> tolkan who me identify root?
<fdoving> scion: if you want this scrolling feature in konqueror; inside konq -> settings -> configure konqueror -> uncheck "middle click opens selected web address"
* troy is attemping the edgy dist-upgrade atm... wheeee!
<event> tolkan do u know?
<tolkan> event: you'll have to do install as root.  if thats what you mean.
<event> but who me identify a root?
<troy> event: use your regular password in 'sudo apt-get install build-essential'
<event> sudo ?
<event> ah
<event> ty
<event> and sorry my english, im portuguese :P
<troy> event: no problem :)
<event> ty ;p
<nickv111> If only everyone could learn Esperanto
<troy> nickv111: klingon is better :)
<nagyv> how can I configure irda on my laptop? (asus a2500d)
<mikefoo> Ok so I have a NAS device mounted and dd reports that I copied 1G of data at 290MB/sec over a gigabit link, isn't the max 80MB/sec'ish ?
<scion> thanks fdoving
<zorglu_> mikefoo: linux is fast :) or morelikely it is not yet flushed ?
<troy> mikefoo: sure it isn't Mb instead of MB?
<Buffy-_> thats megabit
<Buffy-_> MB Byte, Mb bit
<lupine_85> and Mn nibble :p
<Buffy-_> FA
<steveire> altair_, nagyv: Not sure if you're interested, but I had another look at quanta, and it previews if you press f6.
<zorglu_> it is why i always say mbit or mbyte instead to avoid such confusion :)
<nagyv> steveire: thx, but not really :)
<steveire> hehe
<Buffy-_> not a bad idea, but i would have thought that those that dont know the difference between MB and Mb would also not know the difference between mbit and mbyte
<event> troy do u know me install amule?
<zorglu_> i do that mainly because i never remember which abreviation representes which unit :)
<troy> event: nope, I use ktorrent
<event> ty
<event> somebody knows?
* lupine_85 apt-get install amule :p
<altair_> steveire: thank you for the tip.
<event> danke
<pete> How do I add support for .wmv?
<lupine_85> !plf
<zorglu_> !restricted
<ubotu> plf is the Penguin Liberation Front, see http://wiki.ubuntu-fr.org/doc/plf - mainly for i386 users with some packages for ppc
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<lupine_85> !w32codecs
<pete> Thanks =)
<JonTec__> can I make a Shared Documents folder on the network for my linux computer (it's one of those low level "home or small office networks")
<troy> I don't recommend plf unless nothing else works...
<Buffy-_> !beer
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about beer - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<supertanker> I convert all mine to .flac or .ogg
<Buffy-_> !birds and the bees
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about birds and the bees - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Buffy-_> had to do it
<Buffy-_> lool
<pete> haha
<Buffy-_> needed a "the" in there
<JonTec__> !libxine-extracodecs
<ubotu> libxine-extracodecs: the xine video/media player library, binary files. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1.1.1+ubuntu1-2 (dapper), package size 1148 kB, installed size 2976 kB
* pete wonders if sudo apt-get install * will yield promising results =P
<troy> hahaha, you'd likely run out of space :)
<JonTec__> !yo mamma
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about yo mamma - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<lupine_85> You'd need to use \*
<JonTec__> ahaha
<Buffy-_> :D
<pete> haha
<lupine_85> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum!
<Buffy-_> !spam
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about spam - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Buffy-_> oh
<troy> pete: well, the dapper->edgy conversion is something like 966 files for me, at 700MB... so considering there's some several thousand packages in the system...
<pete> !women
<ubotu> The women and men of the Ubuntu women project hang out in #ubuntu-women. Encouraging women to use linux? Read http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/Encourage-Women-Linux-HOWTO/ for some suggestions compiled by women who use Linux on how to do so effectively.
<pete> Gah
<pete> That didn't work as expected -_-
<supertanker> lol
<pete> troy: Yeah. My box would probably blow up =P
<poseidon> !men
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about men - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Buffy-_> lol
<troy> some op should put a gereral ban on this channel for people that IRC as root
<pete> !bathing
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bathing - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<pete> We should probably stop this now =P
* troy kindly tells pete to stop it
<pete> Yeah, my bad.
<Buffy-_> fun while it lasted
<altair_> !easyubuntu
<ubotu> EasyUbuntu is a script that automates installation of some items. Use at your own risk. See http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/ ; for help and or discussions about EasyUbuntu please join #easyubuntu.
<zorglu_> !men
<altair_> !vlc
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about men - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ubotu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Banshee, Beep Media Player, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine  -  See also !codecs
<altair_> you can use easyubuntu or videlolan vlc to add support for wmv
<draik> Hello everyone
<m3xican> !apache
<ubotu> offically the LAMP stack is: Linux-Apache-Mysql-{PHP,Perl,Python}, Setup LAMP on Ubuntu: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP  ; See also server cd install menu ; however jdub had this to say:  Linux, Apache, Most-of-our-scripting-languages-start-with-a-P, Postgresql (and that other one) :)
<dek> where are .sh scripts located?
<draik> If I have i686 installed/running, but still have the linux-module-386 not being upgraded or such, what do I do to remove it from my list of pending upgrades? Or what happens if I were to install it?
<fleissigfiona> is there a way to save your session status so that some programs in certain desktops will come up automatically when you start up
<draik> fleissigfiona, create a link to them under  ~/.kde/Autostart/
<troy> fleissigfiona: and if you want to give them parameters, like which desktop to autostart on, lauch them with kstart instead of directly
<supertanker> is there a text-based installer for Kubuntu that doesn't involve me downloading a CD on dialup?
<supertanker> for Kubuntu 6.06?
<TheGateKeeper> supertanker: the only text installer I know is the alternate CD
<supertanker> that sucks
<fleissigfiona> troy: where is kstart?
<poseidon> "whereis kstart"
<supertanker> logical
<fleissigfiona> whereis kstart
<TheGateKeeper> supertanker: not sure what ubuntu send you in the post, but you can linux install CD's, various web sites do it
<fleissigfiona> ?
<zorglu_> wow just spotted a japanese box trying to crack mine
<draik> fleissigfiona, in Konsole
<lupine_85> in terminal :)
<fleissigfiona> oh ahah
<troy> kstart is a command line program that can be used to launch other programs
<m3xican> !dosfsck
<fleissigfiona> yes just worked that out
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dosfsck - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<fleissigfiona> good
<lupine_85> fsck.vfat
<troy> it accepts parameters to specify desktop #, size, etc.
<lupine_85> zorglu_: I get a lot from Russia
<lupine_85> rsa++
<menace> when i try to open adept, it says its already running, but its not, is there a way to fix this?
<poseidon> zorglu_: how can you tell?
<zorglu_> lupine_85: mine is rather unskilled, dictionnary attack on ssh. but what worry me is how does it get on my sshd, aka thru the firewall
<lupine_85> zorglu_: ipv6 ?
<zorglu_> poseidon: weird traffic and then /var/log/auth.log
<TheGateKeeper> menace: sudo killall adept
<menace> thegatekeeper: it says no process killed
<TheGateKeeper> menace: you clicking on the menu item?
<menace> yes
<menace> and the box pops up and asks for my password
<ahmad_> how to disable the root account? i had enabled it
<menace> You will not be able to change your system settings in any way (install, remove or upgrade software), because another process is using the packaging system database (probably some other Adept application or apt-get or aptitude). Please close the other application before using this one
<menace> thats my error
<TheGateKeeper> so put your password in and press ok
<menace> i got that error though ^^^
<menace> this just started a few days ago....
<luca_b> menace: sudo killall adept_updater
<TheGateKeeper> menace: logging off & logging on does not sort it?
<troy> ahmad_: sudo passwd -l root
<menace> no, ive tried that gate keeper
<menace> luca_b:adept_updater: no process killed
<TheGateKeeper> try luca_b suggestion
<luca_b> menace: hmmm
<ahmad_> ok troy... thnx
<luca_b> menace: execute sudo apt-get update on the terminal
<luca_b> menace: (I need to check which file is in use)
<TheGateKeeper> menace: now for the sledge hammer: sudo rm -f <--- try if locked
<menace> E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<luca_b> ok
<luca_b> menace: just do that
<menace> the "sudo rm -f" thing?
<luca_b> sudo dpkg --configure -a
<menace> ok
<fdoving> !adept crash fix
<ubotu> If adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this command in konsole: 'sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock'
<TheGateKeeper> menace: no
<fdoving> menace: ^^
<menace> ... too many things
<menace> which one?
<fdoving> mine.
<fdoving> :)
<luca_b> fdoving: that was the thing!
<luca_b> fdoving: I forgot about the lock
<TheGateKeeper> menace: you have broken packages you need to fix them before going further, do what it says in the error message
<menace> i did the dpkg thing,
<menace> and i go this errror
<ukjadoon> hello all
<menace> Setting up lkl (0.1.1-1) ...
<menace> Setting up flashplugin-nonfree (7.0.68~ubuntu1~dapper1) ...
<menace> Downloading...  done.
<menace> usage: update-rc.d [-n]  [-f]  <basename> remove
<menace>        update-rc.d [-n]  <basename> defaults [NN | sNN kNN] 
<menace>        update-rc.d [-n]  <basename> start|stop NN runlvl [runlvl]  [...]  .
<menace>                 -n: not really
<fdoving> menace: please don't paste in the channel
<menace>                 -f: force
<fdoving> !pastebiun
<menace> dpkg: error processing flashplugin-nonfree (--configure):
<fdoving> !pastebin
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pastebiun - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<menace>  subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1
<menace> Errors were encountered while processing:
<menace>  flashplugin-nonfree
<menace> wow i didnt think it'd do that....
<menace> sorry
<menace> yes sorry
<ukjadoon> i tried the ubuntu forum but i guess everyone's kinda busy there i needed heeeeeeeeelp my kubuntu as well as ubunty 6.06 setup hangs up at the mounting root screen and it is getting on my nervers =(
<TheGateKeeper> menace: can you uninstall the flash plugin?
<luca_b> menace: that's a known issue
<ukjadoon> i tried removing one of my 2 dvd drives, i tried adding the root= command as well as the irqpoll command but nothing works it just doesn't get past that
<menace> how could i do it?
<luca_b> menace: if you know enough of the command line, you can fix it
<ukjadoon> i am so pissed i just got my shipment of the cds today and nothing works #$%#$%^#$%
<luca_b> menace: let's try this
<luca_b> hey zorglu_
<zorglu_> hey
<menace> k sudo apt-get remove flashplugin-nonfree?
<luca_b> menace:no
<luca_b> menace: do a sudo cat /var/lib/dpkg/info/flashplugin-nonfree.postinst
<luca_b> er
<luca_b> wait, forgot a part
<menace> ok
<zorglu_> luca_b: my isp updated remotly by asdl modem and fails to tell me he removed the firewall conf
<luca_b>  cat /var/lib/dpkg/info/flashplugin-nonfree.postinst  | grep multiuser
<TheGateKeeper> luca_b: he want rid of the damn thing
<luca_b> zorglu_: erf
<zorglu_> for the last 8days i had people trying to guess my passwd
<luca_b> TheGateKeeper: that is just a bug in the post-install script
<troy> so far edgy update is running smoothly...
<TheGateKeeper> luca_b: you found a workaround?
<luca_b> TheGateKeeper: yeah
<menace> update-rc.d flashplugin-nonfree multiuser >/dev/null
<menace> thats good?
<luca_b> yes so
<ukjadoon> hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm i guess there is no workaround for the dapper 6.06 mounting root problem :(
<luca_b> do this
<luca_b> onbe sec
<TheGateKeeper> luca_b: you posted this workaround anywhere?, I removed it and installed a debian one
<luca_b> sudo sed -i -e 's/multiuser/defaults/g' /var/lib/dpkg/info/flashplugin-nonfree.postinst
<menace> i do that?
<luca_b> yes
<luca_b> TheGateKeeper: just told that around here
<luca_b> after executing that command, run sudo dpkg-reconfigure flashplugin-nonfree
<altair_> !lamp
<ubotu> offically the LAMP stack is: Linux-Apache-Mysql-{PHP,Perl,Python}, Setup LAMP on Ubuntu: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP  ; See also server cd install menu ; however jdub had this to say:  Linux, Apache, Most-of-our-scripting-languages-start-with-a-P, Postgresql (and that other one) :)
<luca_b> it's just a "typo" in the post-installation script
<menace>         /usr/sbin/dpkg-reconfigure: flashplugin-nonfree is broken or not fully installed
<luca_b> hmm
<luca_b> sudo dpkg --configure -a
<menace> ok it re downloaded
<menace> now what
<luca_b> it gave you a prompt? no more errors?
<menace> yes
<luca_b> fixed
<menace> thank you very much
<menace> was it just that my flash plugin went corrupt?
<luca_b> menace: yes
<menace> ok
<luca_b> menace: not corrupted, jyust a typo in the script that went unnoticed
<menace> ok
<menace> all is working fine
<menace> thanks luca
<luca_b> Is there a place where I could put this thing up? I believe thsi affected many
<Electrolyte> Wow, that was the first time I've ever seen nano crash, and use 100% CPU in the background.
<menace> adept is wanting to upgrade my flashplugin now...should i go ahead and update it?
<luca_b> menace: yes, that fixes the problem you workarounded at the root
<TheGateKeeper> luca_b: well hope you don't mind, I have put it on my page of bits & bobs: http://za1012001.googlepages.com/home2
<menace> ok
<luca_b> TheGateKeeper: go ahead, it's no problem
<luca_b> One could have just edited the file, but I wanted to use some shell magic 8P
<TheGateKeeper> luca_b: thanx, don't know if anyone will visit it, but at least it's there :-)
<menace> whats the URL gatekeeper?
<TheGateKeeper> luca_b: do you know if the firefox updates are safe to do?
<TheGateKeeper> menace: http://za1012001.googlepages.com/home2
<menace> k
<luca_b> TheGateKeeper: usually yes
<TheGateKeeper> menace: it's just my collection of bits & pieces I have found usefull
<luca_b> TheGateKeeper: updated without problem here
<menace> nice
<ukjadoon> i can't get past the mounting root... thingy, both in ubuntu and kubuntu, someone please help me =( i cannot proceed to install ubuntu or kubuntu 6.06 cause of this
<TheGateKeeper> luca_b: right thanx, I don't trust them anymore after this flash problem & the X problem, so I ask now :-)
<luca_b> TheGateKeeper: other distros have far worse packaging problems, I'd say
<TheGateKeeper> menace: hope you find it usefull
<menace> yes i do
<luca_b> ukjadoon: what is the error you get when mounting?
<ukjadoon> well thank u so much for listening luca_b
<luca_b> ukjadoon: try putting this at the prompt
<ukjadoon> well it just hangs up there
<luca_b> ukjadoon: install CD or live CD?
<ukjadoon> well i just got 1 cd with my shipment
<luca_b> ok it's the live
<ukjadoon> yeah
<ukjadoon> it just hangs up there
<ukjadoon> nothing happens
<luca_b> ukjadoon: at the prompt
<ukjadoon> for almost 10 minutes
<luca_b> ukjadoon: type "live noapic" without quotes
<ukjadoon> ohhh
<TheGateKeeper> luca_b: well gentoo proving a bastard to install, just installed kororaa (faster way to install gentoo) & I am still going to have to spend a couple of hours fixing stuff before I can start to use it
<ukjadoon> i should type this after the thing hangs up?
<luca_b> ukjadoon: when you boot up
<luca_b> ukjadoon: it should say "press RETURN" etc etc etc
<ukjadoon> when i boot up i get 5 options i think
<TheGateKeeper> luca_b: thanx for the fix :-)
<ukjadoon> i have to install or run it live
<luca_b> ukjadoon: there is something like "boot: " written down, right
<ukjadoon> sorry lol i am a newbie
<luca_b> TheGateKeeper: np
<luca_b> ukjadoon: at that prompt
<luca_b> ukjadoon: write "live noapic"
<ukjadoon> hmmmm ok
<ukjadoon> at the boot options?
<luca_b> yeah
<ukjadoon> i can access that by pressing f6
<ukjadoon> oh and what about the rest of the command line
<luca_b> you don't need to push f-keys
<luca_b> you'll just see you can type
<ukjadoon> do i have to write this at the end of the command line? the splash-- live noapic
<luca_b> ukjadoon: if you look, you'll see a line that says "boot:" at the bottom of the screen
<luca_b> yes, just type "live noapic"
<ukjadoon> ohhhh
<ukjadoon> ok:d
<luca_b> that will boot up the live CD disabling an option that causes woes on some motherboards
<ukjadoon> :D
<ukjadoon> well i will try this out immediately
<luca_b> ukjadoon: if it still doesn't work, there are other similar options you can try
<ukjadoon> and if it works mannnn i just don't know how to thank u:D:D:D:D:D
<ukjadoon> hmmm
<ukjadoon> what r the other options?
<luca_b> ukjadoon: such as "live nolapic", "live noapic nolapic", "live acpi=ht", "live acpi=off"
<luca_b> the last turns a LOT of things off
<ukjadoon> ohhhh
<luca_b> so use it only if you can' boot without anything else
<luca_b> can't, rather
<ukjadoon> is it really something like a USB port problem or something
<ukjadoon> or does it vary with different computers?
<luca_b> ukjadoon: it varies
<luca_b> ukjadoon: mostly due to BIOS bugs
<ukjadoon> weird
<luca_b> ukjadoon: manufacturers often bend standards in their own ways, hence why such things occur
<ukjadoon> why did they release a buggy version of ubuntu and kubuntu?
<luca_b> ukjadoon: it's not a distro bug
<ukjadoon> would the same commands work in kubuntu setup too?
<luca_b> ukjadoon: but a hardware bug
<luca_b> ukjadoon: yes, kubuntu and ubuntu use the same kernel
<ukjadoon> wow i am really new to this stuff, i am a C++ programmer and all but i have always been a windows user
<ukjadoon> i never really stepped into linux waters
<ukjadoon> this is my first time:D
<poseidon> SHARK!!!! :O
<ukjadoon> i am really so glad u helped me out with this luca_b
<ukjadoon> \m/\m/
<luca_b> ukjadoon: no problem
<ukjadoon> thank u so much *HAILS*
<ukjadoon> i better try it out then =D
<luca_b> ukjadoon: yep
<ukjadoon> oh and should i install ubuntu first
<ukjadoon> and then install kubuntu on top of it or something?
<luca_b> ukjadoon: if you install ubuntu and then you want to change to kubuntu
<luca_b> ukjadoon: simply install the "kubuntu-desktop" package
<tom_> having trouble installing libxine-extracodecs
<ukjadoon> oh alright i wrote all of that down
<tom_> I get "Package libxine-extracodecs is not available, but is referred to by another package."
<ukjadoon> thaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaanx a kazillion luca_b u da man
<ukjadoon> i better reboot and try it out then
<ukjadoon> peace my friend\m/\m/
<luca_b> tom_:  one sec, checking that package
<luca_b> tom_: Do you have the multiverse repo enabled?
<tom_> i think so
<tom_> i've got "deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ edgy-backports main restricted universe multiverse"
<tom_> in my sources.list, is that right?
<luca_b> tom_:  are you using edgy eft?
<TheGateKeeper> anyone know how to configure ekiga?
<tom_> yeah
<luca_b> !ubuntu+1
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ubuntu+1 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<luca_b> er
<luca_b> tom_:  go ask in #ubuntu+1 - this channel is for the stable versions only
<luca_b> if I recall
<TheGateKeeper> bad bot day lol
<luca_b> that's the channel
<tom_> hmm
<tom_> i don't think this is down to edgy though...
<tom_> will give it a try though, thanks
<fdoving> tom_,i doubt edgy have a backport archive yet.
<fdoving> tom_, but other than that the rest looks good.
<tom_> is that where libxine-extracodecs comes from?
<luca_b> backports is another set of repo's
<luca_b> you should check if you have something
<luca_b> deb http://xx.ubuntu.org/ubuntu edgy main restricted universe ultiverse
<luca_b> where xx is your country code or something
<luca_b> er
<luca_b> change "ultiverse" with "multiverse", typo
* lupine_85 is a part of the ultiverse
<TheGateKeeper> luca_b: you use Voice over IP?
<luca_b> TheGateKeeper: seldomly, why?
<TheGateKeeper> luca_b: looking for something that I can get to work
<luca_b> TheGateKeeper: I use only p2p VoIP programs though (e.g. skype)
<TheGateKeeper> luca_b: ok thanx
#kubuntu 2007-09-17
<ubuntu> http://pastebin.ca/700094 i dont know how to edit it
<ubuntu> no i dont tried it (how can i install it on the live)
<ubuntu> right now i am on the live dvd
<draik> ubuntu: Have you tried SGD?
<ubuntu> yes
<draik> If you have to fix GRUB, it's best
<draik> Any luck?
<ubuntu> no :(
<BluesKaj> sayers, i grew up with the old north american system , but got used to the metric system (labtech guy)and then Canada switched to the metric system about 30 yrs ago so we older ppl alre kinda used to converting back and forth
<emello> hi chris
<WaltzingAlong> honest joe
<WaltzingAlong> !grub | ubuntu
<ubotu> ubuntu: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<ubuntu> i didnt install windows after kubuntu (it was running perfekt) i made a update and the entrys disappeared
<mefisto__> ubuntu: mount your linux partition and see if there's a backup of menu.lst
<N6REJ> evening all
<N6REJ> I want to resize a couple of my partitions and create a new ntfs partition from the freed space.  How do I do this/
<ubuntu> no ther is only one file of menu.lst
<coreymon77> N6REJ: not meaning to be rude or anything, but, why ntfs?
<N6REJ> coreymon77: np, I understand.... Cause my xp machine has a tiny drive right now and I can't afford to get a new one just yet, so I'm planning on creating a ntfs partition on my server and using it as a "d" drive for xp.
<coreymon77> N6REJ: why not just make a fat32 drive
<coreymon77> N6REJ: thats easier, and that way, both oses can access it
<LM1> hey guys... I really screwed up my k3b.... I tried uninstalling it completely and reinstalling it
<N6REJ> coreymon77: well I could but ntfs is more stable then fat32
<LM1> and it still looks the same
<N6REJ> coreymon77: hmmmmm.... thats a point.
<LM1> where are the gui configuration files kept for k3b so I can delete them?   maybe then it would go back to normal?
<BluesKaj> LM1, screwed up in what manner
<BluesKaj> ?
<N6REJ> coreymon77: how would I resize and create the fat32?
<LM1> BluesKaj,  Somehow I removed all the menu's from the gui...  I don't know how
<ScorpKing> what compression format is kde themes? .kth files. i wan't to extract a theme.
<coreymon77> N6REJ: qtparted
<coreymon77> N6REJ: first thing you gotta do is back up your stuff
<N6REJ> coreymon77: I couldn't get it to do it.  I might be using it wrong... yeah, I'm getting ready to do that right now.
<LM1> I don't know which folder k3b stores its gui config files in
<coreymon77> N6REJ: as good as these programs are
<coreymon77> N6REJ: they do mess up every now and then
<ubuntu> is ther no way to get my entrys to boot kubuntu back
<N6REJ> coreymon77: cc, I'm going to burn to dvd then I'll be ready.
<Biovore> oO
<hasan> how cna i list users in a system ?
<hasan> using konsole ?
<lnx_> i need a program ( something like clipboard ) that i can only paste text to it only to print it without saving it there is something like this ?
<Biovore> cat /etc/passwd
<Biovore> ^ all the users on the system
<hasan> is there not any other way to do it ?
<BluesKaj> LM1 do a konq locate
<hasan> just to list users one after another maybe seperated by :  ??
<ScorpKing> LM1: .kde/share/apps/k3b
<mefisto__> ubuntu: try sudo update-grub
<LM1> ScorpKing, Thanks!  I will delete that and see if k3b goes back to normal
<ScorpKing> np, it should.
<N6REJ> coreymon77: this is when I could use firewire or a gigabit nic on both ends :(
<jcs7778> Does anyone know about a good command line music player?
<ScorpKing> LM1: to find directories like that is easy. run locate k3b | grep yourusername
<coreymon77> N6REJ: lol
<LM1> ok awesome
<LM1> thx
<ubuntu> No GRUB directory found (but ther is one)
<N6REJ> coreymon77: do you know of a program that will receive email for a specific address and then auto print everything it gets?
<ScorpKing> does anyone know how to auto detect the compression format of a file?
<coreymon77> N6REJ: nope
<N6REJ> coreymon77: me neither.  I could sure use one though.
<coreymon77> N6REJ: google is your friend
<trpr> ScorpKing: might try the file command. dunno
<N6REJ> coreymon77: cc
<ubuntu> @mefisto ther are some files missing in boot ther is only memtest 86 but no vmlinuz-2.6.20-15-generic
<ScorpKing> trpr: found it, thanks. gzip
<LM1> :C
<LM1> I tried deleting that but it seems the gui is still screwed up
<MinceR> where should i look for ubuntu-specific patches to kde sources?
<trpr> ScorpKing: np. was just testing it myself on a jar file. as i thought; zipped :)
<LM1> is there a way to force synaptic to complete remove everything even the configuration files
<LM1> of a program
<ScorpKing> LM1: use the purge option
<LM1> kk thanks
<ScorpKing> LM1: not sure for synaptic, :) but run sudo aptitude purge k3b
<ubuntu> thats my boot entry http://pastebin.ca/700128
<BluesKaj> ScorpKing, synaptic will try to remove kubuntu-desktop if he does that
<ScorpKing> huh?
<ScorpKing> LM1: stop!
<ScorpKing> lol
<LM1> ?
<ScorpKing> BluesKaj: why?
<BluesKaj> any default kde apps
<ScorpKing> :( that suck
<BluesKaj> dunno , but ti happened to me
<BluesKaj> it
<ubuntu> how can i get back the right kernel
<LM1> im using gnome and only k3b and armarok in kde
<ScorpKing> LM1: seems like you can't do that.
<LM1> hehe allready did
<LM1> :D
<ScorpKing> :D
<LM1> nooooo....
<BluesKaj> ok. that's fine then , no kubuntu-desktop is installed
<LM1> the purge didn't work
<LM1> :C
<LM1> why does god hate me
<LM1> LOL
<mefisto__> ubuntu: there's something seriously wrong with your installation. there should be more than memtest86 in /boot
<MinceR> found it! it's hardcoded into kmilo by the ubuntu patch >:(
<ScorpKing> LM1: looks like there is something else wrong.
<MinceR> this is really, really ugly.
<LM1> well it was fine... until I let my cousin try to burn a cd with it
<ubuntu> lol
<LM1> he disabled all the menus
<ubuntu> how can i get back the other files in boot
<LM1> so I figured removing it and reinstalling it would work
<BluesKaj> well, LM1 if you want to uninstall kubuntu-desktop , then reinstall it , that might work
<ubuntu> i can make only a memtest xD
<LM1> I know it has to be a gui config file somehwere
<BluesKaj> can you open K3b to configure it at all
<BluesKaj> ?
<LM1> BluesKaj, its not currently installed... should I install it?
<mefisto__> ubuntu: install again?
<NickPresta> I'm installing Kubuntu on a friend's laptop. He has the nVidia 7300 Go. Would that be nvidia-glx or nvidia-glx-new?
<LM1> BluesKaj, yes I can still burn cd's with it, but all the menus are gone at the top
<ubuntu> how can they disappear??? thats impossible
<ubuntu> i made only a normal update thats all
<MinceR> at least i can override it.
<LM1> ill take a screenshot if you don't believe me
<LM1> :D
<WaltzingAlong> NickPresta: actually nvidia-glx is provided by either nvidia-glx-new or nvidia-glx-legacy
<BluesKaj> LM1, can you open configure window behavior?
<LM1> i can try... is there a command for it
<NickPresta> WaltzingAlong, ah okay. Thanks :)
<WaltzingAlong> NickPresta: and nvidia-glx-legacy is for TNT, TNT2, or older GeForce cards/chipsets
<BluesKaj> right click on the bar at the top of k3b
<N6REJ> coreymon77: I'll be back after I get this dvd burned.  I'm having some problems getting it done.
<cody> how do i install sound drivers?
<WaltzingAlong> NickPresta: so in all likelihood you should just install nvidia-glx or nvidia-glx-new
<ubuntu> is ther not a other way, dont want to install it again
<NickPresta> WaltzingAlong, right. Thanks. It's been a while since I've had to do this.
<ubuntu> :(
<BluesKaj> LM1 , try ctrl + M with k3b open
<Code-E> How do I install my sound drivers?
<LM1> woot
<WaltzingAlong> Code-E: you ask once then wait for an answer while searching for an answer elsewhere; how do you know the drivers for your audio device are not already installed and functioning?
<LM1> I got somethin
<LM1> :D
<LM1> lemme play around thanks so much
<BluesKaj> LM1 , cttl + M
<BluesKaj> ctrl +M
<LM1> w00t
<LM1> BluesKaj, Thanks so much that fixed it
<LM1> I am a retard sorry
<LM1> :D
<BluesKaj> I just remembered , that's the command one uses in all kde apps to remove or recall the menu
<BluesKaj> or rather hide and unhide
<LM1> its weird it survived a purge and uninstall and reinstall
<Lega> Anyone use ePSXe?
<WaltzingAlong> LM1: purge removes the installed program and its config files but not your personalized conf files for it
<LM1> ahh...
<Lega> Hmm... how do I figure out the names of external usb devices (in this case, two external harddrives)?
<LM1> thanks guys you rule!
<LM1> peace out
<BluesKaj> LM1 , you didn't remove kubuntu-desktop
<BluesKaj> WaltzingAlong, he's agnome user who like k3b and a couple of other kde apps
<BluesKaj> likes
<WaltzingAlong> BluesKaj: alright
<mefisto__> ubuntu: I have no idea if it will work, but you could try copying the missing files from the livecd session to your hd, then sudo update-grub
<sea4ever`> What command lists all open ports?
<slackern> netstat -an
<sea4ever`> K
<sea4ever`> thanks
<Loekken> anyone who knows about wine and troubles?:)
<MinceR> drinking wine causes troubles
<Loekken> What?:P
<Minataku> Dr_willis: You there?
<lnx_> in ubuntu the default deb installer is GDebi , what is the name of the installer in kubuntu ?
<BluesKaj> adept
<Minataku> Hm
<BluesKaj> hehe
<mefisto__> I think GDebi is now installed with kubuntu
<Code-E> is there an app in kubuntu to test sound ?
<BluesKaj> Code-E, system settinings /soundsystem/test sound
<lnx_> mefisto__ , no there is something else that have this name in the right click menu "kubuntu package manager" what is the name ?
<Code-E> oh
<BluesKaj> Code-E, test sound tab at the bottom of the sound system page
<Code-E> how do i install my sound drivers
<Code-E> they are not workig
<Code-E> working
<Code-E> =/
<BluesKaj> Code-E, k-menu/system settings/sound system/enable sound system,then choose hardware tab/select the audio device/Advanced Linux Sound Architecture, click apply
<lnx_> someone ?
<BluesKaj> lnx_, adept
<BluesKaj> !adept | lnx_
<ubotu> lnx_: adept is the Kubuntu package manager. Howto: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AdeptHowto
<Code-E> Blueskaj, i dont see the sound device in the list
<lnx_> BluesKaj ,ok so why i have no "kubuntu package manager" in right click on deb files ?ithinks is something else i think i talk about installing deb files that i have downloaded from other site and not from adept
<BluesKaj> !deb
<ubotu> deb is the Debian package format, also used by Ubuntu. To install .deb files, simply double-click on them (Ubuntu) or right-click and select Kubuntu Package Menu->install (Kubuntu)
<mefisto__> lnx_: I'm pretty sure that it got replaced in kubuntu with GDebi
<bigleon> Good evening everyone
* Thug-Life is away: I'm busy
<lnx_> mefisto__ , so what i can do ?
<mefisto__> lnx_: just double-click. open it!
<BluesKaj> lnx do you have kde installed?
<lnx_> BluesKaj , yes im kubuntu user
<lnx_> when i right click on it i get "action" and then GDebi or ark
<lostkey> wie bekomm ich lese recht auf ntfs?
<Code-E> how can i install my sound driver its not in the list but its a realtek sound device o.O
<BluesKaj> use Gdebi
<kgx> is there any website that lists stuff like sic codes and area codes in a format that makes it easy to copy/paste into a php/javascript array?
<MinceR> bye
<lostkey> how to could i get readrigths for ntfs
<NickPresta> kgx, that is what sed/awk/regexp is for ;)
<BluesKaj> Code-E, that list doesn't list sound drivers, only the devices available to work with your sound drivers
<BluesKaj> in the terminal type ' alsamixer ', make sure the Master, PCM, Line & CD are all unmuted ,by using the "M" key'
<Code-E> I dont see the device
<kgx> NickPresta: yeah that's what resorting to right now :)
<Minataku> You know what's cool? NetBSD. X3
<kgx> NickPresta: the excel file i have is in quite an ugly format though
<Minataku> Sorry, I'm bored.
<lnx_> BluesKaj , 1 ) i dont want to use it , 2 ) i dont know how to uninstall deb with GDebi
<wers> how do I prevent beagle from starting automatically?
<wers> is there anything that I can do with my ~/.kde/Autostart/ ?
<BluesKaj> lnx_, use adept to uninstall it
<Code-E> my sound device is not in the list, the only thing in there is open sound system and linux something and auto detect, and none work
<BluesKaj> Code-E, read above please !
* Dr_willis walks in
<BluesKaj> Code-E, your sound drivers are probably installed fine , you just need to setup ALSA and kmix
* BluesKaj takes abreak for a few mins 
<Code-E> ok
<Code-E> Line was muted
<Dr_willis> :)
<Code-E> I unmuted it, how do i exit this, just ctrl c?
<Dr_willis> q for quit
<Code-E> I am still hearing nothing when i press Test Sound though
<lnx_> BluesKaj , ok i find the pakage in adpet so i can say that the problem is solved , but still you dont the name of the kubuntu deb manager ?
<Dr_willis> start a mp3 player program from the terminal, see if it plays anything.
<Minataku> Dr_willis: Long time no see!
<Code-E> lol, i have no mp3s downloaded
<Minataku> Where are my Amigas? XD
<Dr_willis> Minataku,  My company FINIALLY LEFT!
<Dr_willis> :)
<Minataku> COOL! :D
<Dr_willis> THey are in the garrage.  same as always. Been doing house cleaning all week.
<Minataku> Ah
<Dr_willis> Got me a Des Gateway machine the other day  for $500 on sale. Been playing with it. heh
<Minataku> Well, don't stress over them, but I would like them still X3
<Dr_willis> They aint going anywhere else. ;)
<Minataku> Cool. :3
<Minataku> Just try not to take TOO long, if you can XD
<Dr_willis> been taking books to the used bookstore. and trash to the dump.. and just today redid the Doggy Dore.
<Dr_willis> Door.
<Dr_willis> Had the week off.
<Minataku> I haven't done too much
<Minataku> Got a busted Tecra 8000
<Minataku> Stripped it to the core, found a blown fuse
<Dr_willis> I got a few dozen LB of the old abacus amiga books also if you want them.
<Code-E> "All Audio Drivers failed to initialize"
<Code-E> what does that mean?
<Minataku> Ordered free replacements through Littelfuse's sample program
<Minataku> Got some ultra-tiny SMT 8A fuses
<Dr_willis> Minataku,  gotta love that.
<Minataku> Dr_willis: You know I do :D
<Code-E> What does that mean, "All Audio Drivers failed to initiliaze!"
<Code-E> ?
<Dr_willis> Code-E,  sounds like your sound card is very UNsupported.. what kind is it anyway?
<Code-E> Realtek
<Code-E> It's worked with Ubuntu and other linux distros
<Dr_willis> Hmm.. thats.. odd..
<Dr_willis> good sign.. at least.
<Minataku> I installed NetBSD onto my P1MMX/M-166 lappy
<Minataku> Very nice and very clean
<Dr_willis> If it worked with ubuntu. it should work with kubuntu. since the core is the same.
<Dr_willis> unless its a kde/arts/whatever issue.
<Minataku> I even compiled a custom kernel for it
<Dr_willis> Minataku,  you are just a leet haxor
<Minataku> Worked FIRST TIME (not counting the build issues that I ran into changing the config without flushing the directory)
<Lega> Hmm... I am a linux newb. How might I change the permissions on a folder to allow a user complete control over it?
<Dr_willis> Lega,  what folder exactly?
<Minataku> Installed, rebooted, worked perfectly. And every device was there, too. :D
<Dr_willis> normally you 'chown' a directory to let a user own them.
<Lega> ePSXe folder.
<Lega> specifically, /usr/local/games/ePSXe/
<Dr_willis> Lega,  for that emulator i think the user could have stuff in their own homedir as well check the epsxe docs.
<Minataku> Users shouldn't have permissions over anything outside ~ (with very few exceptions)
<Dr_willis> anything they add/tweak/change can go in their home dir. But its been ages since i used that Emu.
<BluesKaj> Minataku, so how do you like BSD ?
<Minataku> Like my system has my external partitions mounted under /ext
<Lega> Well, the problem I'm having is the configuration settings aren't saving since I don't have write permission to the folder.
<Minataku> So naturally my user has control over them
<Minataku> BluesKaj: NetBSD is great
<Minataku> But then I've always used various OSes
<Dr_willis> Lega,  Hmm.. a program like that shouldent be tryign to save its CONFIG settings to a system wide dir in any case.
<Minataku> I've even got a machine running SunOS 4.1.4
<Dr_willis> sounds like a big bug in the program to me.
<winbond> is there an app that can show ram timings??
<BluesKaj> been mulling over setting up apartiton for BSD
<Lega> All it is is a .cfg text file. :\
<Minataku> NetBSD is nice and small and clean
<NickPresta> BluesKaj, which flavour of BSD?
<Minataku> Very slick
<Dr_willis> Lega,  check its docs. proberly some dir/file you can make in th eusers home dir - it can/will save to if it exists
<Lega> Kk, thanks. :D
<BluesKaj> freebsd NickPresta
<Minataku> It's also great for low-resource and exotic machines
<Dr_willis> Lega,  or just chmode the config file :)
<Lega> Ja.
<Minataku> FreeBSD is large and clunky
<Minataku> Plus the support for it around here leaves VERY MUCH to be desired
* Dr_willis waits for the Asue Eee machines to come out.
<Dr_willis> :
<Dr_willis> :)
<Dr_willis> Like i need more toys.. got a Wii Last month. a new PC this month.
<BluesKaj> oh yeah, Minataku netbsd is the one /
<Minataku> Dr_willis: Well, that's why you're sending me some of your old toys
<Minataku> lol
<BluesKaj> ?
<Dr_willis> Trying to.:)
<Minataku> blackflag: NetBSD is very nice, and well supported here
<Dr_willis> i really dident need the4 Wii. but they had one left.. and i figured i better grab it while i found one.
<Minataku> Er, Black5un
<Minataku> Damnit >.<
<Minataku> Sorry, Black5un and blackflag
<Minataku> >.<
<Minataku> BluesKaj: As for OpenBSD, don't bother
<BluesKaj> Minataku, there's a live bsd cd ...somewhere around here ...
<Minataku> I've got NetBSD running on a number of machines
<Minataku> An i386 and a PMAX
<Minataku> My DEC Personal DECstation 5000/33 :3
<Biovore> alpha?
<Minataku> Nope
<Minataku> MIPS
<Biovore> r1000?
<Minataku> R3000
<Biovore> ah
<Minataku> Well, R3000 + R3010
<BluesKaj> freesbie - 2.0 live cd
<Minataku> BluesKaj: That's FreeBSD
<BluesKaj> yeah
<Minataku> NetBSD has a LiveCD as well
<Minataku> I need to get around to installing IRIX on my Indigo2
<Minataku> That one's an R4400SC + R4010
<BluesKaj> what's netbsd ...is that a netinstall with a small footprint live cd?
<Minataku> GU1-EXTREME graphics :D
<Minataku> BluesKaj: www.netbsd.org
<Minataku> The graphics card in the I2 is insane, it's three boards high
<Minataku> I have a prototype POWER Indigo2 (R8000), but I'm trading that off for a number of other machines
<Minataku> An old Alpha, an old HPPA and an old PReP
<Minataku> Plus two UltraSPARC-II modules for my Ultra 2
<Minataku> Boost that really nice :D
<Minataku> Probably put FreeBSD on the Ultra 2, since NetBSD doesn't have SMP on SPARC64
<lucky|20> i have a prototype heinz-57 made from a variety of charity shop parts...
<Minataku> Biovore: The R1000 was never a production chip, was it?
<Minataku> I believe the earliest was R2000
<Minataku> lucky|20: Jealousy doesn't give you the right to be a jerk :P
<Biovore> Minataku: well not in PC workstations
<Minataku> No PCs have ever had a MIPS
<Biovore> r1000 is old as dirt
<lucky|20> i wasnt remotely jellous
<Minataku> And PCs aren't workstations, per se
<Minataku> These are real Unix workstations
<Biovore> its kinda intressting because its starting to make a comback as an embedded processor these days
<Minataku> Expensive and better than PCs in every way
<Biovore> rgr. sgi
<Minataku> lucky|20: Sorry, just messing with you
<not_remotely_jel> its ok this is a high tone heinze-57...
<draik> How do I get a list of my installed packages so that I can take it to my friend's computer and have them all installed
<draik> ?
<Biovore> draik: dpkg -l
<Dr_willis> draik,  i saw a script that sort of made a list, and a nother one that then read the list and isntalled them all. :)
<draik> I recall an app that did all of that, Dr_willis
<BluesKaj> wow Minataku, the torrent conn to bsd is fast , over 500KBs
<Dr_willis> cat installedpackages
<Dr_willis> #!/bin/bash
<Dr_willis> sudo dpkg --get-selections | grep '[[:space:] ] install$' | awk '{print $1}' > package_list
<Dr_willis> gives you a nice package list... THEN....
<Dr_willis> cat importpackageslist
<Dr_willis> cat package_list | xargs sudo apt-get install
<Dr_willis> However..... be carefull.. ya can end up installing nvidia drivers on an ati box. and so forth
<draik> No, we're both nVidia
<draik> same drivers
<Dr_willis> It also might save time if ya copied your /var/cache/apt (?) dir to a cd/dvd for him. save a lot of downloading.
<Dr_willis> if on a local lan. setting up one box as an apt-cache sort of machine is handy also
<Minataku> But the downloading gives them an excuse to sit around doing nothing
<Minataku> lol
<Dr_willis> well be sure to install a game or 2 first. :)
<draik> Anyone had "region 7" and "region 8" error messages when installing Kubuntu?
<Dr_willis> Thats a new one to me draik
<draik> I've never heard of this, but my friend keeps getting this error on his laptop
<Dr_willis> Only region things i can think of are the regions for dvd movies.
<Doctor_Nick> might be a hard drive problem
<Doctor_Nick> or possibly a memory problem
<Doctor_Nick> did he run memtest86?
<draik> yup
<Doctor_Nick> is he able to boot to the live desktop
<Doctor_Nick> oh
<Doctor_Nick> did he verify the cd after he burned it
<JimmyDee_> the ubuntu image sometimes pukes on burn thats true
<draik> I verified it
<draik> After the error messages, it finally loads
<JimmyDee_> on the same machine youre trying to install on?
<draik> Sorry, am on the phone with him
<draik> He's trying to install it on his laptop
<JimmyDee_> try verifying the  disk on the laptop first
<JimmyDee_> using the check disk thing at the install screen
<draik> It's the copy that I used to install Kubuntu 7.04 on my desktop
<draik> Should be fine
<draik> No scratches or anything
<JimmyDee_> should be, but from drive to drive theres variance
<Minataku> If it works and the errors don't seem to impact operation at all, ignore them.
<JimmyDee_> word
<Minataku> It's only something to be concerned about if it causes a negative impact on operation
<draik> JimmyDee_: OO.o
<Minataku> If it just pops up then loads and works fine, it's nothing of concern and can be safely ignored
<JimmyDee_> if the screen dont go red, youre golden
<Lega> Switching from Windows to Linux is like removing your leg, then replacing it with a nanotech, cybernetically enhanced leg with almost no knowledge of how to do so. >.<
<JimmyDee_> and building the leg yourself
<Lega> Exactly.
<JimmyDee_> so nu?
<Minataku> Yeah, but once you learn how to use the leg, you can totally kick the ass of every Windows user out there
<Minataku> Pun half-intended
<coreymon77> Lega: actually no, thats what it used to be
<Minataku> lol
<Lega> coremon77: Easier now?
<Lega> Because I'm still having a hell of a time with it. :p
<JimmyDee_> 4 lines of commands to a windowed operating system
<coreymon77> Lega: i found that installing feisty was the easiest and fastest install of any os ive ver used
<draik> I love nanotech extremities
<JimmyDee_> sudo su root
<JimmyDee_> apt-get install gnome gdm xorg
<coreymon77> Lega: including windoze
<JimmyDee_> so 2
<Lega> Installing Feisty was easy, making it do what I want it to is the hard part.
<draik> sudo apt-get auto-repair body
<Dr_willis> sudo apt-get me a beer
<Lega> Is there an apt-get for installing ATI drivers?
<Dr_willis> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<JimmyDee_> are you root?
<coreymon77> Dr_willis: LOL
<draik> I AM root
<BluesKaj> Lega, sudo apt-get install xorg-driver-fglrx
<Dr_willis> sudo apt-get me a root-beer
<xp_killer> waaaazzzaaaa :)
<JimmyDee_> Lega: google envy download
<JimmyDee_> its groovy
<BluesKaj> JimmyDee_, does envy work on feisty ?
<JimmyDee_> yuppers just did it installing compiz
<Lega> Oh man, JimmyDee_, that is groovy. :D
<BluesKaj> yeah, but ati drivers are a different thing
* Dr_willis hides from envy ussage.
<JimmyDee_> no I have an ati xpress 200 in this box, and my windows be wobbly
<JimmyDee_> meaning envy was dead on
<Dr_willis> i got a x200m in my laptop ati.
<Lega> That is exactly what I have- the ATI Xpress 200.
<Dr_willis> the fglrx drivers work from the repos.. but had a few issues.
<Lega> Then again, I'm running a laptop.
<Dr_willis> like black screen on logging out.. :)
<BluesKaj> wow, so do I , x200G
<Dr_willis> so i boot to the console now, not KDM, and use startx
<JimmyDee_> use gdm
<Lega> Holy crap... I need 17 more packages to install Envy. O.o
<Lega> And I don't like the sound of "fakeroot."
<JimmyDee_> its a tool
<Lega> It sounds devious. Sinister...
<Lega> ... Like a shadow in the night.
<JimmyDee_> it sure does sound nasty but it works well
<JimmyDee_> apt-get -f install
<JimmyDee_> errr sudo that
<Lega> What does that do?
<JimmyDee_> installs all your dependencies for envy after you try to install it
<Dr_willis> fakeroot makes it safer. :)
<Dr_willis> !info fakeroot
<ubotu> fakeroot: Gives a fake root environment. In component main, is optional. Version 1.5.10ubuntu2 (feisty), package size 97 kB, installed size 388 kB
<Lega> Oh, heck.
<JimmyDee_> its not heinous, honest
<Lega> GDebi is downloading the extra packages for me.
<Dr_willis> it fakes out programs/compiling into thinking they are being ran as root..  sort of a sand-boxing security thing - i recall
<Lega> Way to go GDebi. :D
<JimmyDee_> isnt that special?
<Lega> Oh, yeah, the name just sounds odd, is all. ^^ Fakeroot.
<Lega> Sounds like a very useful tool.
<JimmyDee_> does everyone have their root account disabled?
<Lega> ... No?
<JimmyDee_> might wanna do that
<Lega> Why would one do that? <<;;
<JimmyDee_> use sudo for everything
<Lega> I do use sudo for everything.
<Dr_willis> thats the ubuntu security mentality . :)
<kkathman> Its alot safer to do that actually
<JimmyDee_> so some happy camper cant come along and john the root account
<Dr_willis> when in doubt use useable securicty.. not the In your face/useless stuff that vista is trying to pull.
<Lega> Well, how do I disable my root account, as it I am not sure if it is disabled or not?
<kkathman> well not only that, when you type sudo   you are more focused on what you are doing...which cuts down errors
<Dr_willis> Lega,  by default - direct logging in as root is disabled in kubuntu/ubuntu
<Dr_willis> its not 'disabled' its 'not allowed to get logged into' :)
<JimmyDee_> but not the console
<Lega> Oh, well I can't log into it- I tried once.
<kkathman> you can, but you have to make a few changes to do that
<JimmyDee_> umm did you change the password to something you control?
<Lega> I'm sorry- what now?
<JimmyDee_> goto console and type sudo su root
<JimmyDee_> then passwd
<JimmyDee_> and enter a password of say 25 characters or so, a sentence if you will
<JimmyDee_> THEN goto users and groups and disable the root account logon
<Lega> My root pass is the same as my main user pass.
<Lega> I should totally change that. >.<
<JimmyDee_> bad idea
<Lega> Yeah, I just realized that.
<Lega> How do I change it?
<JimmyDee_> a password like this_is_1_of_my_passwords works nicely
<JimmyDee_> goto console
<JimmyDee_> type sudo su root
<Lega> I do.
<JimmyDee_> enter your password
<JimmyDee_> type passwd
<Lega> OH.
<Lega> Okay.
<JimmyDee_> follow the prompt then
<Lega> Sorry, missed that part. ^^
<JimmyDee_> and yes, staying root is a bad thing too, use sudo
<pillowpants> can mkv video files be burned to a dvd in linux?
<Lega> Yeah.
<pillowpants> like something i could play in my dvd player?
<Lega> Wait, now it is not even ASKING me for a pass on sudo su.
<JimmyDee_> it only asks once per console instance
<Lega> I've opened multiple, different consoles.
<JimmyDee_> itll ask 1 time per instance
<Lega> Per instance of console, right?
<JimmyDee_> yes
<Lega> So if I open a new console window, it will ask again, yes?
<JimmyDee_> should
<Lega> Doesn't.
<Lega> :E
<JimmyDee_> aack
* gridl0ck is thinking the last time someone recommended changing root password they got reamed out ... ;p
* gridl0ck shrugs
<Lega> Fuck.
<Lega> I mean... dagnabbit.
<JimmyDee_> wait
<Lega> Not good...
<JimmyDee_> mine is asking at every instance
<Lega> Mine definitely isn't.
<JimmyDee_> and my password is not stock
<Lega> At all.
<JimmyDee_> log off log back on
<Lega> Hai.
<JimmyDee_> it may think youre still root
<JimmyDee_> shrug
<Dr_willis> you used drowssap  instead of  password    ?
<JimmyDee_> they can chew my instructors at school, root password is to be controlled by local staff
<Lega> Not good.
<Lega> Not good at all.
<Lega> It isn't asking me for a password on sudo su.
<Dr_willis> why are you doing sudo su?
<Dr_willis> try sudo -s :)
<Lega> Not asking for a password with that, either.
<JimmyDee_> after a logoff?
<Dr_willis> its been haxored!
<Lega> After a logoff.
<Lega> D:
* Lega is afraid.
<JimmyDee_> my microsoft mind screams reboot
<JimmyDee_> my linux mind says you shouldnt have to
<Lega> :[
<Lega> Worth a try?
<gridl0ck> don't reboot LeeJunFan
<gridl0ck> Lega, sorry
<Dr_willis> Format!
<JimmyDee_> parted
<JimmyDee_> lol
<Lega> Noooooooooooooooooo.
<Dr_willis> Format! fsisk! format again! then throw it in the trash!
<Lega> I don't want to format.
<Lega> No format.
<JimmyDee_> he's yankin yer chain
<Lega> I have so much setup... took me so long...
* Lega sobs softly.
<Dr_willis> 'windows lemmings sing this song... format.. format.. windows lemmings all day long.. formating away'
<Dr_willis> 'gonna format all day, gonna reinstall all night....'
<Lega> I wonder what is up, though? This is kind of nerv racking. :\
<Lega> Not having a pass for sudo or anything, that is.
<Dr_willis> 'then get a virus the next day... and throw it all away'
<JimmyDee_> I have to admit its new to me
<Dr_willis> id heard of some PAM messing up that could do that.
<Lega> Well, I need to fix this.
<Lega> Because this is bad.
<Lega> Ideas?
<JimmyDee_> reboot
<JimmyDee_> itll fix it
<Lega> I'll try it.
<Lega> BRB.
<JimmyDee_> should I change my nick and hide?
<aguitel> how administrate energy in my lapto?
<aguitel> how administrate energy in my laptop ?
<Lega> Curiouser and curiouser...
<Lega> Well, it now asks for a password.
<JimmyDee_> its fixed I hope
<Lega> But it just so happens to be the FIRST password I had for it- the same password as my main user account,
<coreymon77> Lega: unless you have specifically changed it, your root password is the same as your user password
<Lega> well, I did specifically change it.
<Lega> With passwd.
<JimmyDee_> and it didnt take?
<Lega> Also, Soundserver crashes everytime I boot up Kubuntu- any idea why?
<Lega> No, it didn't take.
<JimmyDee_> arts or alsa?
<Lega> artsd
<Lega> signal 11 (SIGSEGV)
<coreymon77> Lega: and whats the problem? forgot it?
<Lega> What coremon77?
<JimmyDee_> it was letting him sudo without a password
<Lega> Right.
<contrast83> Greets, everyone...
<coreymon77> JimmyDee_: oh
<Lega> After I had changed the password with passwd.
<coreymon77> Lega: thats why i dont change it
<coreymon77> Lega: im the only one who uses my computer anyways
<Lega> Well, I'd like it to be different then my main user account.
<Lega> For securitorial purposes.
<Lega> :O
<JimmyDee_> so when your box gets haxxored they get your admin password AND your root pw...good corey
<coreymon77> JimmyDee_: ya, good luck with that
<Dr_willis> thats why you rename root to be toor !
<Dr_willis> no one will ever guess that
<JimmyDee_> thats effective too
<JimmyDee_> lol
<coreymon77> besides
<Dr_willis> Then you make the alias 'ls=logout'
<coreymon77> most people dont change it \
<Dr_willis> that way if they get in. . they get kicked out!
<JimmyDee_> just us paranoids
<Lega> Oh well, I'll just change my main user password.
<infinity__> Hello
<Lega> My root pass/main user pass is 25 characters long right now, anyway- I think I'm safe.
<infinity__> Can anyone rescue me from a grub error 17 ?
<infinity__> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Dr_willis> i forget what error 17 even meand
<JimmyDee_> its broke
<JimmyDee_> at least it doesnt say call your system administrator
<Lega> No, it more implies, "Here are yer tools, boy, now get ta fixin'."
<NickPresta> Argh. Why won't Feisty install? *punches computer*
<JimmyDee_> in the navy we had a code. code 771 in particular that meant....broken
<Lega> Captain Jack is awesome.
<JimmyDee_> other than the disk isnt in the machine, I cant come up with an answer to that nick
<Lega> Envy. Is awesome. *rock out*
<Dr_willis> Lega,  untill it breaks...
<JimmyDee_> now fglrxinfo
<kgx> in kate, when doing find and replace, does anyone how we can use escape characters in the "replace with" field? \t or \\t doesn't work
<JimmyDee_> and pray it dont say mesa
<Lega> What if it does... oh what if it does?
<NickPresta> If I pastebin'd some system specs, would someone be able to suggest why Kubuntu would not start (either broken X or it's hanging somewhere)?
<Lega> Well, Envy isn't done yet. Almost, though.
<JimmyDee_> then you goto www.amd.com and download the driver and manual install
<JimmyDee_> which isnt a great bother
<Lega> Not a terrible loss- I was going to do that first anyway.
<Manyfold> my taskbar is gone what can i do
<Manyfold> ?
<Lega> Restarting now~
<contrast83> Manyfold: Run command -> dcop kicker kicker restart
<NickPresta> Manyfold, try: `dcop kicker kicker restart`
<NickPresta> contrast83, heh. 1 second :P
<contrast83> Manyfold: (Alt+F2 for run command)
<contrast83> Whenever I'm playing any 3D games (and only then), the mouse randomly jumps to the top-left area of the screen. Anyone know what could cause this to happen?
<infinity__> Is there a possiblity grub just doesn't like my computer ?\
<kgx> !kreplace
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kreplace - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<JimmyDee_> how we doin lega?
<infinity__> And... I did at one stage have the Vista bootloader on there (I'm a technician I had to) *vomits all over the place and shites myself uncontrollably*
<Lega> Doin good, what was that FLGLX command again?
<Lega> Oh yay- artsd just crashed again.
<Lega> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<JimmyDee_> fglrxinfo
<infinity__> Lega: glad arts is gone in kde4
<JimmyDee_> whatever will we do
<Lega> How can I stop it from crashing?
<JimmyDee_> f o r m a ....
<Lega> It is a slight annoyance to have it pop up on login crashing.
<JimmyDee_> lol
<Lega> tah. :D
<JimmyDee_> what flavor you running lega?
<Lega> ATI Drivers are a go~
<JimmyDee_> sweetness
<Lega> Direct rendering is a go~ :D
<Lega> What what now?
<JimmyDee_> what flavor ubuntu you running? I'm looking for the arts thing
<Dr_willis> Lega,  now next week... when your X system refuses to start up.. rerun your envy script.
<Lega> Oh, Kubuntu.
<kwtm> Is there a command-line program to view a graphics file (such as a *.jpg) on an X-terminal?  I thought there was a program called "xv", and I type "xv MyPhoto.jpg" and a window would pop up showing the JPEG file.  Any similar program available?
<JimmyDee_> dapper drake? feisty fawn? horny hampster?
<Lega> Oh, Feisty.
<JimmyDee_> uno momento
<Lega> Dr_willis: I will be sure to~ :D
<Dr_willis> Hmm . is the linux 'disrtowatch' web site down?
<Mr_Sonoma> Dr_willis, i believe so there was quite a bit of chatter about it the past 2 days on alt.os.linux.ubuntu
<Dr_willis> Mr_Sonoma,  ok. Bummer. :)
<Dr_willis> one of my fave sites.
<Mr_Sonoma> i havent personally checked it though, just noted the chatter
<JimmyDee_> theres about 9000 things wrong with arts
<Lega> Awesome.
<Lega> Do I even need it?
<Lega> Can I just uninstall it?
<JimmyDee_> does it make sound?
<JimmyDee_> after the crash I mean?
<Lega> Well, I'm listening to music through Amarok right now.
<JimmyDee_> I'll take that as a yes
<Lega> ^_^
<JimmyDee_> as far as removing it I dont know
<Lega> I'll keep it just to be safe.
<JimmyDee_> if itll take a bunch of stuff with it
<Lega> I just wish I could stop it from crashing on log on.
<infinity__> Mr_Sonoma: Is that you ? Its me, CharlieKane
<JimmyDee_> try KDE>Control Center>Sound>Sound System and uncheck start arts on KDE Startup
<Lega> Kay. Thanks.
<hydrogen> only 9000?
<hydrogen> your an optimist
<JimmyDee_> todfay
<JimmyDee_> today
<JimmyDee_> and its a sunday
<Lega> Wait, do you mean K-Menu, JimmyDee_?
<JimmyDee_> yup
<Lega> Okay, confused for a second.
<Lega> Huh, there is no checkbox for that.
<xp_killer> mmm
<JimmyDee_> crud I gotta look uno momento brb
<Mr_Sonoma> yes its me infinity__
<infinity__> hey Mr_Sonoma :D
<Mr_Sonoma> how ya doin?
<infinity__> not bad
<infinity__> I'm actually here at work and one of the guys tried to install kubuntu on his system last night and got a grub error 17
<infinity__> I've never seen that before but I'm trying to help out
<infinity__> Can we fix that from the live CD ?
<mefisto__> infinity__: what is replacing arts in kde4?
<infinity__> mefisto__: ah they're using Phonon to support different backends (future proofing)
<infinity__> !phonon
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about phonon - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<infinity__> aw
<infinity__> mefisto__: http://phonon.kde.org/
<network_ninja> guys i have a question
<network_ninja> cant you get mozilla firefox on kubuntu
<FIRESIDE91> Yes
<Dr_willis> Of coyurse you can
<FIRESIDE91> You comfortable with the terminal?
<Dr_willis> its right there in the packages. :)
<Dr_willis> !info firefox
<ubotu> firefox: lightweight web browser based on Mozilla. In component main, is optional. Version 2.0.0.6+1-0ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 9045 kB, installed size 28668 kB
<Dr_willis> sudo apt-get install firefox
<network_ninja> then why do they give you that other one
<Dr_willis> what other one?
<FIRESIDE91> Firefox isn't a KDE app
<mefisto__> infinity__: is the error 17 machine desktop? how many disks, what type? ide? scsi?
<Dr_willis> install one.. i could of had it installed in the time this discussion has been going on.
<network_ninja> konquerer
<FIRESIDE91> Konqueror is a KDE application......hence it fits in better
<network_ninja> o ok thanks
<Dr_willis> konqueror is a core part of kde. :)
<FIRESIDE91> I only wish Firefox worked with my global menubar... :(
<infinity__> im getting the grub load erro 17 on a fresh install of Kubuntu, I've got 2 main HDD's both IDE, 1 has WinXP pro SP2 and the other HDD I'm try'in to get Kubuntu installed
* Dr_willis dosent know what a Global Menubar is.
<FIRESIDE91> The menu is detached from the application and moved to the top of the screen, just like OS X
<Dr_willis> Ick. :)
<Dr_willis> of course i fullscreen everything.. so my menus are allways up there anyway
<infinity__> I booted the WinPE super power and Recreated the MBR and Bootsector and tried installing Kubuntu and I got the same error
<FIRESIDE91> lol, I'm big into saving screen real-estate, so if I can keep 24px off the top of every window, damnit I will
<Dr_willis> I got dual monitors.. :) heck with it.
<Dr_willis> i got one whole monitor just for irc!
<xp_killer> ?
<FIRESIDE91> lol
<Dr_willis> adn fonts set to be like 1nch tall!
<FIRESIDE91> xp, there's your issue
<infinity__> haha
<FIRESIDE91> You fuxed up your MBR
<infinity__> I have to have XP to play wow and CS:S
<FIRESIDE91> Did you install XP AFTER Kubuntu?
<xp_killer> i got cs just never look to install it with wine
<xp_killer> but what is wow?
<xp_killer> world of war?
<FIRESIDE91> World of Warcraft :P
<infinity__> no no XP is my main OS and I my work mates use Kubuntu, so i tried to install it at home
<network_ninja> i have css on kubuntu
<xp_killer> FIRESIDE91: never play them type of game
<FIRESIDE91> Did you install XP AFTER Kubuntu?
<xp_killer> i mostly play games like SIMS
<FIRESIDE91> sims2 is awsome :P
<infinity__> No XP was 1st
<notv> is there a virtualbox channel?
<JimmyDee> not that button
<FIRESIDE91> OK, you either deleted your /boot partition or you fried your MBR and you'll have to reinstall grub
<xp_killer> notv: type /list to see
<FIRESIDE91> heh, /list ..... gotta love flodding the screen :P
<infinity__> wait i know why its not working, I had vista on my PC and Kubuntu knows it...thats why
<xp_killer> lol
<notv> i have an amd64 but i used the alternet i386 disk to isntall feisty. which version of virtualbox should i use?
<FIRESIDE91> Might be, vista sucks :p
<Dr_willis> I perfer vmwareserver :)
<FIRESIDE91> The X86 one NoTV
<infinity__> even know I've removed vista kubuntu knows I've had it on the PC \
<FIRESIDE91> VMWare Server sucks
<xp_killer> vista was lame from the day they start talking about it
<Dr_willis> FIRESIDE91,  sure..w hatever...
<xp_killer> it got nothing but graph
<FIRESIDE91> VMWare Workstation is better :P
<infinity__> dude i sell PC's i know 1st hand how bad vista is
<notv> whats the best?
<JimmyDee> whoa, do NOT try to uninstall arts
<Dr_willis> I couldent get most of my livecd's to work with virtualbox for some reason.
<FIRESIDE91> For free?  virtualbox
<FIRESIDE91> If you want to pay get VMWare Workstation
<JimmyDee> if you want free get vmware server
<infinity__> WAIT no dont talk about vista in here, its so bad the Crappiness will come over this channel
<Dr_willis> !vmware-server
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about vmware-server - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Dr_willis> !vmwareserver
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about vmwareserver - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<notv> 15G to install that sucker
<Dr_willis> phht.
<FIRESIDE91> Vista would have been decent if they stuck with the longhorn code...
<Dr_willis> Vista would have been decent - if they actually had some new features that people needed.
<JimmyDee> drivespace is cheeep
<Dr_willis> :)
<FIRESIDE91> Vista needs 15GB to INSTALL, after install it's like...8GB :P  Still to bloated, but hey, it's windows :P
<JimmyDee> but the display goes roundie round and stuff
<JimmyDee> oh wait compiz does that
<Ghat> Vista isn't ready yet
<mefisto__> infinity__: one workaround is to install grub on the 2nd disk with kubuntu on it, and F8 on bootup to choose which disk to boot from (if your bios supports that. many do)
<JimmyDee> microsoft "isnt ready yet"
<FIRESIDE91> Vista will never be ready
<FIRESIDE91> Sadly, I can see OS X taking M$'s market share, not us
<JimmyDee> bah crapple
<Dr_willis> Apple - Proving that Marketing Trumps all!
<Dr_willis> :)
<FIRESIDE91> Honestly though, have any of you seen what Vista was SUPPOSED to be?
<Dr_willis> well.. for a short time.
<nzk> I accidently took out the multiverse line from my sources.list, at least I think I did, what's the URL for it?
<infinity__> I tried doing that and Booting from the HDD with Kubuntu on it but i still got the error 17
<FIRESIDE91> Looks like K/Ubuntu needs to start making "FIX IT DAMNIT" CD's?
<mefisto__> infinity__: but is grub installed on that disk? or on the default 1st disk with windows on it?
<JimmyDee> the bootloader for vista is evil
<infinity__> i think the thing that shits me off about vista is the cheaper notebook for school kids, over here you get a notebook for under $1000 and It cannot run vista at all
<FIRESIDE91> New on Digg: Barry Bonds Homerun #756 Ball Sold at $752,467
<FIRESIDE91> Agreed infinity_
<infinity__> I just feel sad for poor school kids that cannot get the $2000 notebook
<notv> yea they sell those notebooks with 1G ram and its not enough for vista
<infinity__> wow i hate vista, thats just leave it at that
<JimmyDee> woohoo dell ubuntu notebooks
<Dr_willis> New on Digg. OJ Steals  Barry Bonds Homerun #756 Ball , claims its his....
<BluesKaj> Minataku, I ran the netbsd live cd but it couldn't auto config dhcp , and I tried to config the gateway/router IP addy etc but it still couldn't see the network ... oh well another frisbee for the pile :)
<FIRESIDE91> Longhorn was looking good, Vista blew it all :P
<infinity__> no over here the under $1000 notebook have 512MB
<notv> yea i wish i bought a dell but ive got a toshiba
<mefisto__> infinity__: but then again, those poor kids don't have to deal with vista!
<notv> infinity_over where
<xp_killer> infinity__: what version of vista you have?virus home eddition? :D
<notv> how well does vista run inside of feisty via virtualbox?
<FIRESIDE91> Shitty
<notv> how shitty
<NickPresta> !language | notv
<ubotu> notv: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<xp_killer> lol
<infinity__> mefisto__: yeah I'm a bit of a noob with this stuff, I have winxp on my main HDD and I'm trying to get Kubuntu installed on my 2 HDD...it installs ok and when i restart it just dosen't work
<FIRESIDE91> Scale of 1-10?
<FIRESIDE91> 1
<notv> what about xp
<FIRESIDE91> XP will run great if you have the RAM
<notv> nickpresta mybad
<notv> ive got 2G
<infinity__> oh no no, I don't run vista at home, I only Sell notebooks with vista and Downgrade them to XP
<Dr_willis> 10000000gb ! and xp still uses swap!
<Dr_willis> :)
<FIRESIDE91> It'll run just fine, just don't expect to run anything graphically intensive :P
<xp_killer> infinity__: you got to look for a tuto to install linux with vista on it
<FIRESIDE91> Virtualization technology in the grand scheme of things is still in it's infancy...sadly
<notv> fireside91 i just need windows for some school stuff
<notv> but you think xp will run a lot better than vista?
<JimmyDee> solution: format out the virus/vista partition and make a big linux box
<FIRESIDE91> Yes, MUCH better
<infinity__> I know XP works betten them vista
<Ghat> Ill vouch for that
<FIRESIDE91> Heh, I just installed Linux on my 320GB drive and move XP(Gamimg) to my 40GB
<JimmyDee> bah xp gaming cedega
<Ghat> cedega costs money though...:(
<infinity__> If i had 8GB ram and 17xIntel C2D Q6600 maybe vista might run ok
<FIRESIDE91> Cedega still can't run Source engine games well
<FIRESIDE91> And damnit, I wanna play HL2!
<notv> what about 2G ram infinity__
<JimmyDee> point
<FIRESIDE91> I wish Valve would port Steam and Source to Linux...
<FIRESIDE91> That'd be my dream come true...
<Distro^Junkie> this christmas I'll be getting 2 500 gig externals for music backup
<BluesKaj> interesting , the off topic police are sleeping on the job again :)
<FIRESIDE91> ???
<xp_killer> Distro^Junkie: 2500gig?how much that cost so?
<Distro^Junkie> little over 300
<xp_killer> sata?
<infinity__> is that USD?
<Distro^Junkie> 2 500 gig
<FIRESIDE91> Firewire or USB?
<Distro^Junkie> not 2500
<NickPresta> Any idea why my LiveCD of Feisty would hang on the "Loading the Desktop" part of the startup? I checked xserssion-errors and there is mention of dcopserver and kdeinit failing. Any ideas?
<xp_killer> sata?
<Distro^Junkie> usb
<FIRESIDE91> SATA = Serial ATA
<FIRESIDE91> Go for Firewire if you have the ports
<network_ninja> my ubuntu live cd froze on the installation and ruined my xp partition
<network_ninja> D:<
<NickPresta> network_ninja, how does that work?
<chuy_max> hey !, what happened with window menu in Konqueror? is there a way to enable it?
<FIRESIDE91> It didn't ruin you XP partition
<NickPresta> network_ninja, AFAIK, the liveCD doesn't touch your partition at all
<network_ninja> i said installation
<FIRESIDE91> Unless you told it to
<network_ninja> yea it shrunk the partition
<network_ninja> i did tell it to
<FIRESIDE91> That's your issue!
<Distro^Junkie> ewww
<Distro^Junkie> bad idea
<xp_killer> network_ninja: never heard about something ruin and xp partition.were u installing kubuntu on the same hdd as the xp?
<Distro^Junkie> always partition your own drives
<FIRESIDE91> NEVER  srhink a NTFS partition
<network_ninja> well i didnt know that
<xp_killer> lol
<network_ninja> doesnt matter anyways
<infinity__> what I'll do is wait till i get home and I'll boot the live CD and try again, thnx peeps...latz all
<Distro^Junkie> now ya do
<network_ninja> yea
<FIRESIDE91> NTFS partitions don't like pshyciatric care :P
<Distro^Junkie> use partition magic
<Barbarian> use "NTFSRESIZE" from RIP CD
<FIRESIDE91> NTFSRESIZE has the same problems
<Barbarian> ntfsresize -s XXXMB/GB /dev/XXX
* xp_killer trying to know how to control the desktop with the Wiimote from NINTENDO
<mefisto__> infinity__: here's a foolproof way: disconnect the windows disk, install kubuntu. It should boot up. Reconnect the windows disk, then use F8 to choose which disk to boot
<Distro^Junkie> acronis makes a good disc suite also
<FIRESIDE91> We don't know enough about NTFS to go resizing it yet, hell, we recently only got (EXPERIMENTAL) Write support
<FIRESIDE91> Acronis > Partition Magic
<FIRESIDE91> Partition Magic sucks after Symantec (READ: MAKERS OF NORTON) bought it
<Distro^Junkie> I used acronis myself
<NickPresta> FIRESIDE91, actually, ntfs-3g is rather stable. I would hardly call it EXPERIMENTAL
<Barbarian> FIRESIDE --- true
<FIRESIDE91> NickPresta, I was under the impression that it still had issues, I guess it has developed a lot since last time I checked
<xp_killer> FIRE
<FIRESIDE91> Where?
<Distro^Junkie> where do i go for enabling restricted formats ?
<FIRESIDE91> Distro, you are using Kubuntu, correct?
<BluesKaj> can some one help network_ninja instead of telling him what you  use
<Distro^Junkie> yes
<xp_killer> FIRESIDE91: symantec is better than partition magic?
<FIRESIDE91> sudo aptitude install xine-ffmpeg
<FIRESIDE91> xp_killer, Symantec BOUGHT Partition magic
<FIRESIDE91> And symantec is HORRIBLE
<xp_killer> o_O
<NickPresta> !offtopic | FIRESIDE91
<ubotu> FIRESIDE91: #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<xp_killer> lol
<FIRESIDE91> Oh noes, the offtopic police :P
<FIRESIDE91> Did that work Distro?
<Distro^Junkie> one sec
<BluesKaj> network_ninja, do you have a working OS on that pc ?
<FIRESIDE91> Wait, that's wrong, it's libxine1-ffmpeg not xine-ffmpeg
<Distro^Junkie> yea cause it couldn't find the other one
<Distro^Junkie> lol
<FIRESIDE91> Now, what program are you using to play what format?
<Distro^Junkie> yea that worked
* xp_killer trying to know how to control the desktop with the Wiimote from NINTENDO
<Distro^Junkie> trying to play formats off of wwe.com
<FIRESIDE91> xp, do you have a bluetooth card/dongle or have it built into your machine
<xp_killer> usb
<xp_killer> key
<Distro^Junkie> sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras <--- will this help ?
<FIRESIDE91> No
<FIRESIDE91> Give me a few XP, but first of all, does Kubuntu detect the key?  (System Settings -> Bluetooth)
<xp_killer> ???
<Manyfold> can amarok stream to a icecast-server?
<FIRESIDE91> Not that I know of
<FIRESIDE91> I'm pretty sure VLC can...
<FIRESIDE91> Anyone else know?
<Distro^Junkie> don't believe it can
<Manyfold> can any kde supplied audio player?
<Tm_T> Manyfold: may to rephrase?
* xp_killer how do i install bluesoleil on kubuntu.(bluesoleil is and bluetooth manager)
<Manyfold> can any kde audio player stream to icecast?
<Tm_T> xp_killer: please stop spamming /me
<Tm_T> Manyfold: sorry, no idea
<FIRESIDE91> bluesoleil is a WINDOWS bluetooth stack
<Distro^Junkie> mpd I believe can
<xp_killer> o_O
<FIRESIDE91> Distro, for WWE.com you only need flash I believe
<Distro^Junkie> naww FIRESIDE91 it plays windows media format
<FIRESIDE91> xp_killer, K/Ubuntu has a great bluetooth stack already
<Manyfold> okay i'll install vlc
<FIRESIDE91> Does the FFMPEG thing work?
<Distro^Junkie> yea it installed
<Distro^Junkie> one sec
<FIRESIDE91> Do the videos play is the question
<xp_killer> FIRESIDE91: it doesnt detect my wiimote.i had to install all types of thing and run in a konsole to see the wiimote adress
<FIRESIDE91> The wiimote isn't a regular HID, it takes some special configuration
<FIRESIDE91> xp_killer: http://www.wiili.org/index.php/WMD this might help
<xp_killer> got it
<Distro^Junkie> man can't wait to get my macbookpro
<ideprobelms> Is anyone else seeing IDE cdrom errors after the last set of updates?
<Distro^Junkie> not me
<FIRESIDE91> Distro, you jerk
<Distro^Junkie> lol what ?
<FIRESIDE91> I'm still saving to get a new iMac :P
<xp_killer> lol
<Distro^Junkie> that's like getting a celeron instead of a athlon 64
<Distro^Junkie> lol
<Tm_T> !ohmy | FIRESIDE91
<ubotu> FIRESIDE91: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<mefisto__> what language?
<Distro^Junkie> yea what language
<Distro^Junkie> jerk is not considered swearing
<Tm_T> well I do
<stdin> it is if Tm_T says it is
<mefisto__> as in "usb drives are jerk-tolerant"
<Distro^Junkie> ok Tm_T
<FIRESIDE91> You can be mean to a USB drive?
<FIRESIDE91> lol
<mefisto__> you can jerk them around, they don't mind
<ideprobelms> Is this the correct place to discuss issues with Kubuntu (fiesty Fawn)?
<Tm_T> ideprobelms: yes
<FIRESIDE91> mefisto__: lol
<ideprobelms> If I may -- after the last round of automatic updates, I'm seeing errors on my CD devices when reading movie DVDs.
<Tm_T> mefisto__: FIRESIDE91: your jerky perkies are currently offtopic
<xp_killer> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<xp_killer> good bot
<xp_killer> he love me
<xp_killer> :D
<Distro^Junkie> least someone does lol
<Distro^Junkie> jk
<Tm_T> ideprobelms: what errors?
<ideprobelms> This on three separate machines, two are running i386, anf the other X_64
<ideprobelms> dmesg shows this:
<nzk> Argh, I uncommented 2 lines in sources.list and now it says "E: Could not open file /var/lib/apt/lists/us.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_feisty-backports_main_source_Sources - open (2 No such file or directory)"
<Tm_T> ideprobelms: I hope youre not gonna flood
<john> I have a Presario C508us and I cannot get the wireless to enable
<FIRESIDE91> Link to pastebin, PLEASE
<koljaNS> hklj4
<john> I hit enable and it just sits there.
<ideprobelms> No, no flood!
<john> It reverts to disable
<stdin> nzk: you've ran "sudo apt-get update"?
<BluesKaj> nzk , post your sources list in pastebin
<john> wired is fine, but not wireless
* xp_killer tink Tm_T got stdin like a puppy fallowing him all over o_O
* mode/#kubuntu [+o Tm_T]  by ChanServ
<xp_killer> oops
* stdin thinks xp_killer is pushing his luck
<nzk> Nevermind.
<ideprobelms> ide: failed opcode was: unknown
<xp_killer> lol
* mode/#kubuntu [+b *!*=garfield@*.w81-248.abo.wanadoo.fr]  by Tm_T
<mefisto__> what's that automatic sources.list webpage?
<mefisto__> *sources.list generator
<BluesKaj> source-o-matic
<stdin> !source-o-matic
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<FIRESIDE91> Why not just use adept to fix the sources list?
<ideprobelms> end_request: I/O error, dev hdc, sector xxxxx
<FIRESIDE91> Speaking of which, 73 updates to install :P
<Tm_T> ideprobelms: interesting
<mefisto__> FIRESIDE91: another easy way
<john> anyone have this similar issue?
<john> !wireless
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Tm_T> ideprobelms: I can read my dvds and cds just fine
<Distro^Junkie> anyone know a good tut to make kde look like os X ?
<ideprobelms> It's on three separate machines, so I know it's not hardware -- and it reads the Kubuntu install DVDs ok so far as I can tell.. Though it might be in libdvdread or the dvdnav libraries
<FIRESIDE91> Distro, search for "Baghira"
<ideprobelms> since it's only on movei DVDs
<ideprobelms> xine chokes
<BluesKaj> libdvdcss2 installed ,ideprobelms ?
<stdin> Distro^Junkie: just install kwin-baghira
<ideprobelms> libdvdcss on all three machines -- have read moveis on all three of these machines prior.
<Distro^Junkie> thanx stdin
<BluesKaj> ideprobelms, install the libdvdcss2 version
<ideprobelms> um, just a sec..
<Distro^Junkie> stdin: what do i need to do after its installed ?
<FIRESIDE91> Alright, this is getting annoying, whenever I run apps as root my color scheme doesn't apply to them, how do I export my color scheme again?
<ideprobelms> 1.2.9-2
<stdin> Distro^Junkie: that installs a theme, so go to system settings > appearance and you can choose it
<Distro^Junkie> ok thanx
<john> How do I configure an internal wireless card?
<FIRESIDE91> john, what card is it?
<flaccid> !wireless | john
<ubotu> john: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<BluesKaj> yup, ideprobelms that's the latest
<ideprobelms> libdvdread is installed too. 0.9.7-2
<BluesKaj> libxine-extracodecs
<ideprobelms> Is there anyway to roll back the last batch of updates?
<mefisto__> ideprobelms: how did you install libdvdcss2? repo? which one?
<john> FIRESIDE91: It's a Compaq c508us laptop with an internal Broadcom Corporation Dell wireless 1390 WLAN Mini-PCI Car (rev 01)
<ideprobelms> through the medibuntu repository, I htink.
<ideprobelms> all install were done through adept_manager
<BluesKaj> mefisto__, read above he has the latest version 1.2.9-2
<mefisto__> dpkg -s libdvdcss2 should report 1.2.9-2medibuntu2+build1
<FIRESIDE91> john: mind sending me the output of lspci (in a private message)
<ideprobelms> Version: 1.2.9-2medibuntu2+build1
<JimmyDee> umm how do I select a theme in kubuntu?
<john> FIREI wish I could. I am on my desktop. It's on the laptop. No way on xfering the info
<john> I can type out what I have for the device if you wishy
<FIRESIDE91> Hold on a sec
<ideprobelms> Dunno if this matters, but this is Edgy upgraded wit adept to Feisty
<FIRESIDE91> Run lspci on it and just give me the line for your wireless card
<john> 06:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation Dell Wireless 1390 WLAN Mini-PCI card (rev 01)
<FIRESIDE91> ok
<FIRESIDE91> Give me a few minutes to dig up the info
<john> FIREThank you much appreciated
<john> FIRESIDE91: Thank you, much appreciated
<FIRESIDE91> It seems you have a bcm43xx card john, I'm not sure if it will work with the same driver mine has, but it's worth a try
<FIRESIDE91> Can you transfer files over to the other machine (burn a CD, USB drive, etc?)
<john> Lets do it
<john> Yes
<john> I shold be able to send it out, somehow
<john> *should
<FIRESIDE91> Good, I'll have a .deb and a .o file that you need to get over there
<john> Thank you
<FIRESIDE91> are you seeing my file transfers john?
<BluesKaj> nite all...sacktime for old guys
<FIRESIDE91> lol, nite Blues
<john> FIRESIDE91: Failed.
<john> :(
<john> Can you send them via email
<FIRESIDE91> Yes, what's your address
<stdin> john: /msg it, this channel is logged
<stdin> (ie: google-able)
<XsteelWolf> How do you guys feel using kubuntu vs ubuntu?
<FIRESIDE91> It's a personal preference
<FIRESIDE91> I'm comfortable with both of them...and I have a certain disdain for konqueror
<XsteelWolf> is there firefox in k?
<mefisto__> XsteelWolf: just a guess, but probably most here prefer kubuntu
<stdin> you can install it
<FIRESIDE91> Not by default, but you can install it
<XsteelWolf> how's konqueror vs firefox,havent got any experience with kon
<FIRESIDE91> Konqueror is awful...they still haven't merged most of the changes apple made to KHTML with safari...
<stdin> konqueror is more stable, that's for sure
<mefisto__> konqueror doesn't have extensions...
<XsteelWolf> different opinons here
<XsteelWolf> hehe
<FIRESIDE91> I prefer to use Opera on Kubuntu, it's a QT app so it integrates nicely...while being leaps and bounds over konqueror
<XsteelWolf> mind to show what themes are you using for kubuntu?
<stdin> konqueror is the most standards compliant browser out there
<FIRESIDE91> Xsteel, gimme a sec, I'll send you one of my screenshots
<XsteelWolf> sure
<mefisto__> the cool thing about opera is the ability to zoom, even youtube embedded video can go full screen easily
<Distro^Junkie> hmm seems to be easier to make gnome look like os x then kde
<FIRESIDE91> Hell no, KDE has native support for the global menu, gnome is a bitch to get that set up
<stdin> if you're just discussing kubuntu, and not requesting support. it should be in the #kubuntu-offtopic channel
<XsteelWolf> wierd
<XsteelWolf> can't seems to accept
<XsteelWolf> try sending again
<XsteelWolf> i set it to auto accept
<jagcorvair> FIRESIDE91: Thank you.
<FIRESIDE91> Xsteel, it's my nat over here, I'm just gonna put it on photobucket
<stdin> FIRESIDE91, XsteelWolf: if you're just discussing kubuntu, and not requesting support. it should be in the #kubuntu-offtopic channel
<jared> hi all
* mode/#kubuntu [-o Tm_T]  by ChanServ
<XsteelWolf> what's kde version now on kubuntu
<jared> I have the VT82C686 Chipset, with the snd_via82xx driver, it shows its loaded and everything, but get no sound, any help??
<FIRESIDE91> Check your volume?
<jared> already did
<mefisto__> ideprobelms: this may help: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24399 take a look
<jared> any others?
<mefisto__> jared: just one soundcard?
<jared> yes, onboard
<ideprobelms> mefisto__: thanks, I'll look it over.
<jared> ok, so this one time at band camp.... :D
<ideprobelms> mefisto__: Ah -- Thanks for the link, this may help.  Fiesty on a fresh install addresses IDE devices through scsi emulation, doesn't it?  Edgy didn't... well, the device names weren't anyway. Edgy, the cdrom was /dev/hdx, whereas non-upgrade Fiesty is /dev/sr0 ...
<stdin> should be /dev/sd0 sr0 is a bit different
<ideprobelms> hmmm...  how about on a USB cdrom device?
<ideprobelms> I guess a better question is, what is the difference between /dev/sr0 and /dev/sd0 ?
<stdin> should still map to an scd0 device (i means scd0 the ist time too)
<stdin> sr0 is sort of like raw access that the kernel maps scd0 to, it's not really usable by anything tho
<ideprobelms> I have three machnes that have this symptom - AMD64 with IDE, AMD with IDE and an Intel with IDE via USB.  The machine with the USB k9copy has /dev/sr0 as the input device.
<ideprobelms> It was my first attempt at a new Feisty install -- the others were upgrades.
<ideprobelms> I'll try a fresh install there.
<ideprobelms> Still doesn't expalin the other two, but the kernel was recently upgraded so it may after all.
<ideprobelms> Thanks for the link -- gives me something to work from.
<jago> can any one tell me how to get a driver for my lexmark z710
<jago> i am having problems with the development pack
<stdin> jago: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters/LexmarkMultifuncPrinters or https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters/LexmarkPrinters
<jago> Thank you
<notv> so much trig!
<ether> gah! this is driving me insane
<ether> How would I plug my linux http server into my router so that when other computers on my network connect, http requests are sent to that linux server?
<Lega> Oui.
<ether> basically, instead of "the internet" I want to put "my http server only"
<FIRESIDE91> Uhm...why ether?
<ether> because people on my network don't need to be able to access the internet, just this one server.
<ether> and I'm not sure if I'll have access to a connection everywhere
<flaccid> ether: port forwarding
<ether> but I will have access to a router and the server
<ether> would that be with iptables or something?
<flaccid> what router do you have for your wan?
<FIRESIDE91> No, that would be setting up a proxy
<FIRESIDE91> And blocking all internet traffic with a router
<flaccid> actually im confused to what your question is..
<ether> basically, I have a wireless router
<ether> and I have a linux http server
<FIRESIDE91> Any HTTP Trafic -> Redirect to his Server, that's what he wants
<ether> I would like people to be able to connect to the router and browse things on the server
<ether> yeah, thanks
<flaccid> you want service discovery actually
<FIRESIDE91> What he wants is a mess...
<FIRESIDE91> Actually, I have an idea now
<Fiya_Afk> hey guys, question, on a newer core 2 duo system, whats the benefit for running 64 bit over 32? Will it be something noticible? Or only for certain applications
<FIRESIDE91> Computers -> router -> server -> internet
<Fiya_Afk> And is it worth it, with app compatibility issues
<FIRESIDE91> Fiya, 64bit allows more memory, if you have less than 4GB use the 32bit
<Fiya_Afk> is that the only difference?
<ether> FIRESIDE91: that could work.. but suppose I don't have internet at the time
<stdin> Fiya_Afk: not that much benefit, unless you have 4+GB RAM (and want to use it all)
<FIRESIDE91> That and 64bit math
<Fiya_Afk> So not really worth it at this point for me
<FIRESIDE91> ether Well then you can ifnore the internet part
<FIRESIDE91> then setup iptables to intercept all http traffic and send it to your server
<yet> lecek
<ether> I'll give it a shot, thanks
<FIRESIDE91> O.o\
<FIRESIDE91> HE left without me pointing out that his router would need some work to go with that setup
<bigleon> Question; can i set up kopete to say what song i'm playing on amarok?
<FIRESIDE91> Probably
<bigleon> Well part 2 of question, if so, how.
<stdin> I'm sure there's a script for that on kde-apps.org
<bigleon> ty
<stdin> http://www.kde-apps.org/content/show.php/Now+Playing,+lite?content=62054
<stdin> like that one ^
<seth> bigleon, http://www.kde-apps.org/content/show.php?content=33503
<mefisto__> bigleon: there's a plugin that does it. kopete settings > configure plugins > now listening
<Lega> !kopete
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kopete - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Lega> :[
<bigleon> Thank you
<bigleon> is there any good free Auto Cad Like programs out there i see autoQ3D form what i understand he requires donation to dl
<notv> maybe you could find a torrent
<stdin> bigleon: try qcad
<sarag> sudo make snack
<FIRESIDE91> sudo mount bike
<kkathman> sudo apt-get remove trolls
* mode/#kubuntu [+o stdin]  by ChanServ
* mode/#kubuntu [-o stdin]  by ChanServ
<stdin> hey, kkathman how'd you do that ;)
<kkathman> yanno - special talent :)
<kkathman> heh
<xsteelwolf> fire you there?
<FIRESIDE91> yea
<xsteelwolf> i just installed kubuntu
<zgmf-x20a> hey any kontact experts in here?  few questions.  well. i guess not expert but uses it alot
<xsteelwolf> But I can't get on wireless
<FIRESIDE91> I use kontact
<xsteelwolf> how do i search for wireless network?
<FIRESIDE91> what wireless card steel?
<xsteelwolf> intel 4965ag
<zgmf-x20a> FIRESIDE91: after entering alllllllll the info and what not, is there a way to save the contact lists and everyting,  such as an import amd export feature?
<FIRESIDE91> Right click the network icon and select your network
<xsteelwolf> and after i install kubuntu,my windows doesnt show up on boot, now i can't get back to windows
<xsteelwolf> where's the network icon
<xsteelwolf> how do i know if wlan is installed in the first place
<FIRESIDE91> Systray steel
<FIRESIDE91> zgmf, file menu -> export
<xsteelwolf> i don't get you
<xsteelwolf> i can't find the network icon
<FIRESIDE91> In your system tray (right side of the panel)
<zgmf-x20a> FIRESIDE91: woah... that was a super noob thing to do... i didnt know that each side icon had its own features change the top bar...
<zgmf-x20a> lol
<zgmf-x20a> thanks!
<zgmf-x20a> ^_^
<FIRESIDE91> lol
<Z_Man> i tried the KDE 4 beta 2 on Kubuntu 7.04 and I get two boxes at the bottom of my screen stating that "This object could not be created."
<Lega> How might I figure out what kind of LAN card my computer has?
<Z_Man> i heard this may be due to plasma? anyone else know of this problem?
<Lega> Wireless is working fine, but ethernet is a no go- Kubuntu doesn't even detect it. :\
<stdin> Z_Man: every one gets that
<xsteelwolf> how do i go into wireless interface?
<xsteelwolf> is there a command to type in terminal?
<FIRESIDE91> Right click the network icon
<Z_Man> ok, well how can people fix it?
<FIRESIDE91> Unless it's not there
<xsteelwolf> i can't see the network icon
<stdin> Z_Man: you can't
<FIRESIDE91> K Menu -> Internet -> KNetworkManager
<xsteelwolf> when ethernet is unplug
<xsteelwolf> i can't open it
<xsteelwolf> when it is plug,im able to
<FIRESIDE91> Right click the icon and see if it lists any wireless networks...
<Z_Man> well that's just dandy
<mefisto__> xsteelwolf: in the options sub-menu
<Z_Man> i quit
<xsteelwolf> im there
<xsteelwolf> but i only see wired connection
<Z_Man> thanks for being so to-the-point, stdin
<xsteelwolf> if i go under configuration,i see disable wireless
<clyrrad> Can anyone here help me with wine? Everytime I try to run my game with wine i Just get some "debugger started message" like the game crashes - No idea what do do, am I missing something in the install / config of wine?  I am using version 0.9.45
<xsteelwolf> but i dont see any networks
<stdin> Z_Man: it's because the plasmoids for that part wern't (and still aren't) released, so nothing anyone can do
<FIRESIDE91> fuuuuuu.....you might have that annoying intel card then
<xsteelwolf> what can i do?
<xsteelwolf> even my wireless icon isn't blinking
<xsteelwolf> neither can i on it
<stdin> clyrrad: try asking in #winehq
<clyrrad> end process dies with No process loaded, cannot execute 'detach'........... can anyone help?
<FIRESIDE91> hmmm
<FIRESIDE91> trying to juggle to many channels...hold on steel
<FIRESIDE91> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/Ndiswrapper Your card is still lacking native support until intel writes a decent driver, you'll need to use NDISWRAPPER
<jza873> hi looking for some help i seem to have this problem with not being able to ping i cal ping the lo but anything besides that i cannot which is odd because i i have static addresses for all my devices and all can go online and have no trouble with any p2p and no firewall running so i cant figure out what the problem is
<mefisto__> xsteelwolf: alt-f2, type remote:/   is that what you want to see?
<xsteelwolf> yea
<xsteelwolf> but i don't see network services
<jagcorvair> FIRESIDE91: Hey
<jagcorvair> FIRESIDE91: Are you available?
<FIRESIDE91> Yea
<jagcorvair> I am on the laptop
<jagcorvair> Following those instructions, I don't have the wireless available
<FIRESIDE91> Did you get the wifi working?
<FIRESIDE91> Did you download the right drivers for you machine from dell?
<xsteelwolf> fire,i;ll be back in 30-45mins
<jagcorvair> I followed the directions
<xsteelwolf> im off to fetch my bro
<FIRESIDE91> But did you download the RIGHT drivers, or do you have the same notebook?
<jagcorvair> turns out I don't have build-essential and I can't download it for some strange reason
<jagcorvair> This is a fresh install of 7.04
<jagcorvair> I also can't get ndiswrapper installed even though it says its installed
<FIRESIDE91> odd
<jagcorvair> Yup
<FIRESIDE91> Are you connected through a router?
<jagcorvair> Yes
<FIRESIDE91> Grr....I was gonna say I could just SSH into the machine
<jagcorvair> I wish I could do the same
<FIRESIDE91> Do you know how to forward ports?
<jagcorvair> Yes
<jagcorvair> 22?
<FIRESIDE91> Yup, do you have openssh-server installed?
<chuy_max> hey, what happened with window menu in konqueror ?, this distro doesn't have that menu.
<jagcorvair> I do now
<FIRESIDE91> Feel comfortable with me on your account?
<jagcorvair> FIRESIDE91: Yes. This is a new system.
<Cannoli> !printer
<ubotu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://www.linux-foundation.org/en/OpenPrinting - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<jagcorvair> FIRESIDE91: I don't really care
<flaccid> what is the policy on giving system access ?
<flaccid> i wouldn't be giving anyone access to mine
<FIRESIDE91> check me out on the forums if you don't trust me: username is netkid91
<flaccid> and what does that establish?
<Cannoli> !remotedesktop
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about remotedesktop - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<FIRESIDE91> the fact that I do nothing but help people, hell, I'm a meber of bugsquad and ubuntu-gnome too :P
<Cannoli> !remote desktop
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about remote desktop - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<flaccid> it doesn't establish anything...
<Cannoli> hmmm can someone point me in a direction where i can get info on remote desktopping in linux?
<FIRESIDE91> Cannoil, gnome and KDE both have vnc built in
<chuy_max> Cannoli, search for vnc ?
<flaccid> Cannoli: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/
<jagcorvair> Cannoli: K Menu > Internet > Remote Desktop
<Cannoli> oh ic
<Cannoli> thanx
<Cannoli> !vnc
<ubotu> VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<FIRESIDE91> Kubuntu's remote desktop stuff is in System Settings
<gridl0ck> !rdesktop
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about rdesktop - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<flaccid> if you need rdp support install rdesktop package
<jza873> can someone help i cant figure out why i cant ping out from my machine
<flaccid> rdp client that is
<jza873> i keep serching but for every one else its their firewall or router
<jza873> but thats not my case
<jza873> im just so lost on it
<flaccid> what happens when you ping?
<jza873> it just never replys
<flaccid> it sits on the next line doing nothing?
<chuy_max> how can I add window menu to konqueror?, ubuntu removed that menu
<jza873> exactly
<flaccid> this is for pings to external hosts only ie. pinging internal is ok?
<jza873> no
<flaccid> all pings?
<jza873> i can ping the lo but i cant ping anything beside that
<jza873> yea
<jza873> which is odd because all internet features work fine
<flaccid> can you ping the ethernet interface's IP eg. 10.0.0.1 ?
<jza873> nope
<jza873> just sits
<flaccid> right
<flaccid> iptables working?
<jza873> yea
<flaccid> is there any firewall sorry
<jza873> no firewall
<jza873> just a router
<flaccid> ok
<mefisto__> chuy_max: right-click panel, add applet to panel..., add the window list menu
<jza873> nwo you can see why im lost
<jza873> i even hard coded everything
<flaccid> you hard coded everything?
<jza873> yea in the router
<flaccid> this has nothing to do with the router
<chuy_max> thx mefisto____, I changed the konqueror.rc file :)
<flaccid> it doesn't do a hop to the router when pinging the local lan ipo
<jza873> my ip for my devices will alwayse be the sme and i even put in a manual gateway in the network manager
<flaccid> gateway is not required to ping
<flaccid> not internally
<flaccid> the ip address is also irrelevant.. now pastebin your ifconfig -a
<Lega> Wow. I just switched my network to roaming mode, and it FUBAR'd everything... Had to reboot 5 times just to get the OS stable again. Wtf?
<jza873> eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:15:58:87:D0:C6
<flaccid> lol
<flaccid> pastebin > jza873
<jza873>           inet addr:192.168.15.4  Bcast:192.168.15.255  Mask:255.255.255.0
<jza873>           inet6 addr: fe80::215:58ff:fe87:d0c6/64 Scope:Link
<jza873>           UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1
<jza873>           RX packets:456820 errors:1 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:1
<flaccid> !pastebin > jza873
<jza873>           TX packets:389265 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0
<jza873>           collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000
<jza873>           RX bytes:303037555 (288.9 MiB)  TX bytes:204755772 (195.2 MiB)
<jza873>           Interrupt:18
<jza873> eth1      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:16:CF:C5:7E:8E
<jza873>           BROADCAST MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1
<jza873>           RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0
<jza873>           TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0
<jza873>           collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000
<jza873>           RX bytes:0 (0.0 b)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 b)
<jza873>           Interrupt:5
<jza873> pastebin
<jza873> ???
<jza873> what
<mefisto__> weee
<flaccid> yes pastebin
<jza873> whats that
<flaccid> !pastebin | jza873
<ubotu> jza873: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<jza873> ok thansk
<jza873> got it
<jza873> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/37660/
<flaccid> also join ##networking they might be able to help yout there. don't know why myself why this would occur
<jza873> thanks
<flaccid> maybe it has something to do with the subnet mask or broadcast but i really have no idea sorry jza873
<jza873> its kewl thanks any ways imma try the ##networking one
<bigleon> i'm trying to watch a DVD, and my player is going on about copywright laws saying i can/cannot watch it
<bigleon> is there a dvd player that won't hassle me?
<Ryiel> !dvd | bigleon
<ubotu> bigleon: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<bigleon> The command "sudo /usr/share/doc/libdvdread3/examples/install-css.sh" says it's not found
<hangthedj> bigleon, try 'sudo /usr/share/doc/libdvdread3/install-css.sh'
<bigleon> still seems to be encrypted
<bigleon> and that command looked to had run properly
<bigleon> seems visual is still messed up but i can hear audio
<hangthedj> just try 'sudo apt-get install libdvdcss2'
<bigleon> says it's already up to date
<stdin> restart your media player after libdvdcss is installed
<bigleon> i did'
<bigleon> completely exited out
<bigleon> oh well it's just a comedy special XD i'm fine with just listening
<hangthedj> what happens if you try to watch the dvd on kaffiene?
<bigleon> i am watching on caffine
<Lega> kaffiene doesn't like me or my computer.
<Lega> VLC ftw.
<hangthedj> try kmplayer, thats one of the first things i install on a new system.
<hangthedj> i don't like vlc or kaffiene
<Lega> I loathe kaffiene, I'm okay with VLC.
<Lega> Whenever I switch my wireless to roaming mode, the whole computer seems to go crazy- Network won't open, nor Network Tools, and knetworkmanager sporadically will work on and off. The only stable point at which anything work is if I set up the connection manually, but I'd like to be able to roam for wireless. Anyone have any idea why Kubuntu is running so crazy whenever I set it to roaming mode?
<Lega> Also... When I do set it to roaming mode, and knetworkmanager tries to connect to a wireless signal, it always, always gets stuck at the "configuring device" stage (28%), and goes no further. :\
<Ryiel> bigleon: have youi installed xine-ui ?
<bigleon> no
<xsteelwolf> fire still there?
<michael__> are there any mp3 to midi transcribers for linux?
<hangthedj> michael__, i think timidity does midi to mp3, not sure about mp3 to midi
<michael__> mp3 to midi needs some polyphonic recognition
<Legato> Argh.
<Legato> Well, it seems the Ubuntu IRC network hates my nick for some reason. Oh well.
<judgen> Why does amarokapp use all my cpu runtime?
<word> might be searching for things to add to it's library :-/
<word> i forget what i had done but for some reason it flipped out when searching through my songs...
<word> and it took up 100%
<word> i think it was the folder/file names o.O or a file that wasn't a music file with a .mp3...
<judgen> aah
<word> judgen: that fix it?
<flaccid> amarok does leak like that
<flaccid> there is no ifx. amarok uses perl scripts and so forth which is the main reason. you can try to report bugs if you can pinpoint it..
<word> flaccid: are they redoing that bit in 2.0?
<flaccid> doub it
<word> :(
<flaccid> you can go to #amarok and maybe they will help identify what is leaking
<michael__> what is the command to make a script executable
<michael__> chmod what
<xsteelwolf_> FIRE you there?
<flaccid> michael__: chmod +x filename
<hangthedj> michael__, chmod +x script
<flaccid> hydra ouch thats windows
<Daisuke_Laptop> i can cope with windows users coming by
<Daisuke_Laptop> hopefully they're getting a feel for the other users of the os before making the switch themselves
<judgen> it was a song in windows mp4 format After i removed it everything went smoothly
<judgen> haha is there any point to kibadock?
<Daisuke_Laptop> as a dock, sure, as an excercise in environmental physics, no.
<ubuntu> jjimenezjm@hotmail.com
<ubuntu> esta alguien conectado
<ubuntu> hola
<stdin> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<ubuntu> porfavor conteste
<ubuntu> grcias
<ubuntu> solo estaba probando pues soy nuevo en esto
<ubuntu> gracias
<flaccid> i think my point was more that hydra only makes for windows
<judgen> !se
<Mr_Sonoma> !es | ubuntu
<ubotu> Svensk Ubuntu- och Kubuntusupport hittar du pa #ubuntu-se resp. #kubuntu-se
<ubotu> ubuntu: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<ubuntu> hola
<ubuntu> que tal
<ubuntu> soy nuevo alguin puede responder
* mode/#kubuntu [+o stdin]  by ChanServ
* mode/#kubuntu [-o stdin]  by ChanServ
<holycow> man
<holycow> the new gutsy monitor autodetection feature is amazing
<judgen> anyone got the cartoon userfriendly in a tar somewhere?
<holycow> plug in my umps to any monitor and i get the monitors specific resolution options
<holycow> this is amazing
<Mr_Sonoma> gutsy slowed my machine too much, must have some considerably bigger memory requirements.
<Mr_Sonoma> but it looked very very nice from what little i seen
<dhq> which is the best gui antivirus and firewall for kubuntu
<stdin> antivirus? none, don't need it. firewall, don't know if it's the best but guarddog is good
<coreymon77> dhq: youre new to linux arent you?
<dhq> coreymon77, well its been a year
<coreymon77> dhq: then dont you know by now that linux dont need those things?
<dhq> coreymon77, well i know there arent any viruses for linux that are big but i run a server so i dont want to take risk
<dotz> anyone knows how to type in a link in bash eg: wget ftp://!@#:#$%@123.123.123://download.zip ? where username is "!@#" and password is "#$%"..need the regular expression in order to input those characters..
<Igorot> guarddog blocks ssmtp and pop3s... so if you're using gmail, i suggest you use another.
<stdin> dotz: use quotes, wget "ftp://!@#:#$%@123.123.123://download.zip" or wget 'ftp://!@#:#$%@123.123.123://download.zip'
<Igorot> dhq: if you have windows pcs connected, then you'll need an anti-virus, to protect the windows pc, not linux
<dhq> Igorot, well i want a program like zonealarm
<coreymon77> who cares about the windows pc
<stdin> windows pc should have their own AV software anyway
<coreymon77> let it get infected and rot so that you have an excuse to put linux on it! :P
<Igorot> dhq: my system is a server, and im running firestarter... no AV
<coreymon77> what, nobodys gonna laugh at my joke?
<dotz> stdin: it seems to say Resolving !@... failed: Host not found..
<dotz> stdin: seems like having problem with the '#'
<dhq> Igorot, well what all protocols does it block
<Igorot> coreymon77: hehe..
<Igorot> dhq: by default all, you need to set policies
<dotz> is there a special escape character  or something
<dhq> Igorot, oh ok its a gui rite
<Igorot> yes
<dhq> !firestarter
<ubotu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<stdin> dotz: you can try with --user= and --password=
<Igorot> if you dont want a gui, then try fwbuilder
<dhq> Igorot, i use kde
<Igorot> or get down and dirty with iptables
<Igorot> dhq: i do too, but i find firestarter better than guarddog or even shorewall
<Mr_Sonoma> dhq then type sudo apt-get install guarddog in your konsole window to install the gui for the iptables firewall in linux
<Igorot> the firewall is a personal preference really.. all of them have the same basic feature, it's what you want that really matters
<Igorot> i suggest you try a few, and pick what you think is best for your system
<dotz> stdin: think wget can only specify http-user and http-passwd .. but my link was ftp... :(
<dhq> Mr_Sonoma, well i heard guarddog blocks gmail and pop3
<Daisuke_Laptop> dotz: so...  use ftp
<Daisuke_Laptop> :)
<stdin> dotz: I'm pretty sure it can do ftp-user too
<Igorot> dhq: no, just pop3s and ssmtp.. as long as it's using TLS and SSL, it blocks it
<stdin> dotz: --user is global, --http-user is for http and --ftp-user is for ftp
<Igorot> there's already a bug filed for it
<dhq> Igorot, well i do use it
<Igorot> yeah, personal preference.. heh!
<stdin> dotz: " wget --user='!@#' --password='#$%' ftp://123.123.123/download.zip " should work
<zipper> got to love that syntax
<zipper> so easy to read for people who havent got bash programming experience =)
<xsteelwolf_> anyone on intel 4965agn
<gundam_rx78nt1> Hello.
<zipper> morning
<gundam_rx78nt1> I was playing around with my kde login settings and now I get the standard kde login page. how can I get the nice kubuntu login page back?
<zipper> menu -> System settings -> Splash screen
<Doctor_Nick> does anyone know how to turn on repeating keys again
<Doctor_Nick> the cat walked on my key board  and pushed some buttons, now i have no idea how to turn them back on again
<Ryiel> Doctor_Nick: Banish the cat :D
<zipper> Doctor_Nick, my guess would be in menu -> system settings -> accessibility
<gundam_rx78nt1> zipper: I tried that. it will give me the nice splash screen but not the login page.
<zipper> gundam_rx78nt1, ah, login page, right. Hang on
<Doctor_Nick> zipper: no, dont see anything
<zipper> gundam_rx78nt1, run 'kcontrol'. System administration -> KDM Theme manager
<zipper> Doctor_Nick, i didnt find anything either, but i would believe it was inthere =/
<contrast83> Does anyone know what would cause MPlayer to not show up as an option for the player engine in Kaffeine? I'm pretty sure I've got all the relevant packages installed.
<coreymon77> gundam_rx78nt1: try opening kontrol center
<coreymon77> gundam_rx78nt1: that usually has a few more options than system settings
<gundam_rx78nt1> Ok, I am in kcontrol and in the System administration section. I don't see a kdm theme manager.
<contrast83> gundam_rx78nt1: Run "sudo apt-get install kdmtheme"
<zipper> gundam_rx78nt1, hmm? You're using kubuntu right?
<gundam_rx78nt1> Ok, hold on.
<contrast83> zipper: You know that's not installed by default, right?
<zipper> contrast83, but how could he manage to change his kdm theme without it?
<zipper> which is his problem, he wants it back to default
<contrast83> zipper: Ermm... Manually. ;-)
<gundam_rx78nt1> I am installing the kdm theme manager. zipper. I just found out what I did.
<gundam_rx78nt1> I deleted an xml file.
<zipper> contrast83, eek, yeah i guess. My bad.
<contrast83> Heh, np
<zipper> gundam_rx78nt1, dele... but why? Oh well, the kdmtheme package should get you up and running again
<zipper> i guess
<Doctor_Nick> what
<contrast83> gundam_rx78nt1: You might need to run "sudo apt-get install --reinstall kubuntu-default-settings" if you deleted the default theme's xml file
<zipper> what what?
<Doctor_Nick> there's a limit to how many channels you can join
<gundam_rx78nt1> contrast83, it's back up and running.
<zipper> contrast83, wont that reset a lot of settings that doesnt need resetting?
<gundam_rx78nt1> thanks to the both of you (zipper & contrast83).
<contrast83> zipper: No, it installs to /, not /home ;-)
<contrast83> gundam_rx78nt1: np
<gundam_rx78nt1> g83iVG4u
<zipper> np
<zipper> That reminds me
<zipper> Some time ago, i received some updates and after installing them my KDM Login screen looks messed up. Like it's zoomed in, and i can "scroll" by moving the curser to the edges of the screen. When i've logged in however, there is no problems. What could be causing this?
<gundam_rx78nt1> zipper, what video driver do you have?
<zipper> 'nvidia'
<gundam_rx78nt1> Ok, when you look at your xorg.conf,
<gundam_rx78nt1> give me a moment, let me look at mine to tell you how to fix it.
<gundam_rx78nt1> In the section display, you should see a couple of resolution settings.
<contrast83> zipper: Do you see anything like "Virtual screen size" in your xorg.conf?
<zipper> gundam_rx78nt1, looking at it now... Hmm, i seem to have all these "modeline"'s under my monitor DEVICE. They contain resolutions it seems.
<zipper> contrast83, i do... under section "screen"
<gundam_rx78nt1> Yes, I do. change the virtual screen size to your screen resolution, I commented mine and then remove all of the other resolutions under the display section leaving only the one I want for my desktop (1280x800)
<contrast83> zipper: Running a TV as a monitor?
<zipper> Virtual 1600 1200 (makes sense, default res is 1280x1024, so 1600x1200 would be zoomed). The line under it says modes "1280x1024@60 1280...."
<zipper> no, regular 19" lcd monitor
<zipper> brb
<zipper> will try removing virtual thinige
<gundam_rx78nt1> Ok, comment the virtual portion and remove anything after the 1280x1024@60 (if that is the default resoloution you want).
<contrast83> yeah, that's what i had to do as well.
<gundam_rx78nt1> man, I went through 4 hours of looking on the net to find that fix.
<zipper> yey
<zipper> worked
<gundam_rx78nt1> great. now we are even :)
<zipper> =D
<zipper> should've thought of that myself, but didnt know virtual desktop was still being used.... i mean, whats the purpose?
<gundam_rx78nt1> I don't know.
<zipper> i have never ever seen anyone using it
<gundam_rx78nt1> but it has been a default for a time now.
<zipper> without wanting not to anyway =P
<gundam_rx78nt1> that is what we get for proprietary drivers.
<gundam_rx78nt1> but I will take an nvidia over ati in linux any day.
<zipper> uhm
<zipper> yeah probably
<zipper> although gundam_rx78nt1, AMD/Ati has announced to release open-source drivers (!)
<zipper> i cant remember any dates though
<zipper> but it might make me consider getting ATI next time i buy a gfx-card
<gundam_rx78nt1> true, that we will have to see. native drivers will work wonderfully. Hope nvidia follows suit also.
<zipper> Yeah, thats what i'm hoping as well
<zipper> and imho, there is no real reason not to... I mean, i really doubt their competitors will benefit that much from seeing the drivers
<gundam_rx78nt1> I'm trying to customize my laptop with linux to make my 'friends' with vista envy.
<gundam_rx78nt1> true.
<zipper> =)
<contrast83> i read a pretty good article on that issue over at phoronix.com. one of the x.org devs they talked to explained pretty thoroughly that nvidia doesn't have much reason to follow suit, given the reasons AMD had for their recent move
<zipper> compiz.... aero-killer #1 =)
<zipper> contrast83, oh? Sounds interesting. Why not follow?
<gundam_rx78nt1> how does compiz work now? I tried it a while back and my system crashed every 15 minutes or so.
<zipper> gundam_rx78nt1, same here, but i've got a friend who installed it recently, runs like a charm
<hangthedj> gundam_rx78nt1, i had the same problem, but it works good now.
<zipper> and he's not THAT linux savvy, although he has some experience
<hangthedj> actually, on my desktop which is old, it doesn't work anymore, but on my laptop which is very new, it works great.
<zipper> sigh, i have that problem with my laptop. Apparently ACPI and linux doesnt work well on it. Every other thing i was able to fix, but i kind of need having some kind of power control, since its a laptop and all =/
<contrast83> zipper: I don't remember all the details, but it had something to do with how AMD does processors and the specs they just released on their graphic cards are needed to make them play well with said processors, I *think*.
<zipper> contrast83, makes sense, although i dont completely buy it.... Oh well, time will tell
<contrast83> http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=838&num=2
<zipper> should rather be installing and configuring fluxbox instead of reading all that =)
<contrast83> Hehe
<rrbiz> is there an apt command to remove all archives?
<jussi01> apt-cache clean IIRC
<zipper> rrbiz, to remove everything? You really want that?
<hangthedj> does anybody know how to fix usplash if its just showing a blank screen?  i've tried --reinstall, and dpkg-reconfigure on usplash usplash...kubuntu-theme and libusplash.  It hasn't worked since my first upgrade on edgy.
<rrbiz> i've got almost 1 gig in archives
<contrast83> apt-get clean
<zipper> !fluxbox
<ubotu> fluxbox is a lightweight and responsive window manager for GNU/Linux. For how to set it up and more information see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fluxbox
<rrbiz> contrast83: cool that did it
<contrast83> rrbiz: Getting low on HD space?
<hangthedj> !usplash
<ubotu> To select the usplash artwork you want, use "sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so && sudo update-initramfs -u" - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto for adding your custom artwork
<rrbiz> just don't have that much space as i have a dual boot setup and can't spare too much on this partion
<contrast83> rrbiz: You might also want to make sure you don't have any old kernels that you're no longer using installed
<zipper> contrast83, haha.... i spent 2 hours the other day debugging X and KDM to figure out why i could not login only to realize i had 0kb space available on /
<rrbiz> contrast83: yeah i do, u know the command or howto remove them ?
<zipper> =/
<RurouniJones> zipper: Yea I had that before :(
<jussi01> Could someone tell me how to make a lineart picture from a photo (in gimp or someother program)?
<RurouniJones> Wish it would give you a hint instead of dying abruptly
<zipper> RurouniJones, yeah it would be nice... but now i know what to check for next time it happends
<rrbiz> it's good to keep track how much HD space ur at basically
<greencookie> Does anyone else use the netgear adapter?
<contrast83> rrbiz: "dpkg --get-selections | grep linux" then "sudo apt-get autoremove --purge linux-image-<version-number>-generic
<zipper> yeah... but noone does that rrbiz  =P
<zipper> at least, not anyone with 500+gb
<rrbiz> lol wow i prob wouldn't either
<zipper> i know you should, but gah
<zipper> one would think with 500gb, you never have to clean up... but you do =/
<greencookie> Hi linux newb here. Just wondering what your computer specs are.
<greencookie> 250gb here
<zipper> d'oh
<contrast83> rrbiz: that first command just shows the packages installed that have linux in the name, so you'd obviously just want to look at the output of that to see which version you want to remove (i.e., the older one)
<zipper> just uninstalled my system spec scripts
<jussi01> !offtopic | greencookie
<ubotu> greencookie: #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<rrbiz> contrast83: would i then need to clean up my menu.lst afterwards myself ?
<coreymon77> zipper: you are just a walking disaster trap system breaker arent you
<greencookie> thanks ubotu
<contrast83> rrbiz: nope, that's automagic, i believe.
<jussi01> !bot | greencookie
<zipper> lol coreymon77 ... Thats a bit harsh =P
<rrbiz> contrast83: ok thnx let me try this stuff
<ubotu> greencookie: I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<coreymon77> zipper: not reallu
<contrast83> rrbiz: np
<greencookie> oh lol. thanks jussi01
<greencookie> sry. new to all this:)
<coreymon77> zipper: its just that every time we hear form you its, doh! i just messed up something else!
<zipper> =/
<zipper> it's true
<greencookie> !bot | jussi01
<ubotu> jussi01: I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<zipper> luckily these days, it (almost) never anything important =)
<jussi01> !botabuse > greencookie
<jussi01>  :)
<coreymon77> zipper: almost
<coreymon77> well
* greencookie shuts it.
<gundam_rx78nt1> isn't that the reason we are here, to laugh at each other and their problems, ohh, did I say laugh, I really meant to help. really, honestly...
<zipper> coreymon77, but cmon... i had the system info script for 3 months without anyone ever asking me for system specs. I uninstalled it yesterday and what happens? Today someone asks for system stats =/
<coreymon77> its time for bed
<coreymon77> gnight everyone
<gundam_rx78nt1>  gnight.
<coreymon77> zipper: such is life eh?
<zipper> i guess =/
<greencookie> good night.
<zipper> good night i guess?
<zipper> heh
<zipper> still morning for me
<gundam_rx78nt1> Ok, I am back on the clock now. I have to work until 10:00am. I have 8.25 hours left.
<coreymon77> i know, but its 3:42 in the morning here
<zipper> =D
<zipper> time zones will always entertain me
<zipper> 9:42 here
<gundam_rx78nt1> you in the west coast zipper?
<greencookie> 2:40a.
<zipper> gundam_rx78nt1, closer to Denmark, Europe really
<jussi01> @now helsinki
<ubotu> Current time in Europe/Helsinki: September 17 2007, 10:43:25 - Next meeting: IRC Council in 4 hours 16 minutes
<coreymon77> and as i leave, i leave you all with the timezone discussion
<coreymon77> zipper: get with it!
<greencookie> can anyone help me find why my internet connection dies every 15 mins but in windows its fine and stable?
<zipper> =)
<gundam_rx78nt1> oh, I thought you said you had 9.42 hours ...
<gundam_rx78nt1> sorry, my bad.
<zipper> greencookie, wireless or wired?
<gundam_rx78nt1> Denmark, man I miss Europe.
<greencookie> zipper: wireless
<zipper> gundam_rx78nt1, hehe, college here mate... No nazi SS-dude calling me names when i dont meet at 8:00
<gundam_rx78nt1> greencookie, what wireless card do you have?
<greencookie> lol
<gundam_rx78nt1> lol.
<greencookie> gundam_rx78nt1: netgear usb adapter.
<zipper> gundam_rx78nt1, i like it here.... We have our ups and downs, but i guess everyone does
<gundam_rx78nt1> did you update to the latest madwifi drivers?
<gundam_rx78nt1> I lived in Hiedelberg for 3 years.
<zipper> Thats holland right?
<greencookie> um... no. how can I do that?:)
<gundam_rx78nt1> Germany.
<stdin> !ot | gundam_rx78nt, zipper
* jussi01 consigns the timezone discussion to offtopic....
<ubotu> gundam_rx78nt, zipper: #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<zipper> sorry
<jussi01> hehe
<gundam_rx78nt1> my bad. back to work.
<zipper> greencookie, if you're using WPA encryption, you could, for debugging, try using un-encrypted and see if that is stable
<hangthedj> anybody know a good backup tool for kubuntu?
<zipper> or even WEP
<tuco> Hello all. I can't move a downloaded theme to /usr/shar/apps/kdm/themes. Why's that?
<jussi01> !backup
<ubotu> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<greencookie> theres no password on my wifi if thats what u mean.. i cant use uuntu to connect to a secured wireless.
<greencookie> ubuntu*
<zipper> greencookie, hmm i see
<stdin> tuco: because you don't have permissions to do that
<tuco> Ah!
<tuco> How can I do it Stdin?
<greencookie> zipper: the net connection is very unpredictable..i get disconnected often.
<stdin> tuco: you can normally install themes with the theme installer, from the kdmtheme package
<tuco> I can't...
<zipper> greencookie, What driver do you use for your network card? You might want to consider using ndiswrapper instead
<stdin> !changethemes | tuco
<ubotu> tuco: To change your themes, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy.  Kubuntu users should visit https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CustomizeKubuntu.
<tuco> It's all greyed out
<zipper> tuco, click the "Administrator mode" button
<stdin> see that last link
<tuco> it's not there
<contrast83> tuco: Run this from a terminal: "sudo apt-get install kdmtheme"
<zipper> =/
<contrast83> tuco: That'll give you a GUI in System Settings/Control Center for changing the KDM theme
<greencookie> zipper: erm, I dont know the command to look up the network driver :P:P
<tuco> trying now
<zipper> greencookie, neither do i... I'll assume you have the default driver then?
<rrbiz> contrast83: kool i removed more than 300megs of old kernel packages
<greencookie> yep. this is my setup of ubuntu out of the box.
<zipper> greencookie, try running 'lspci' to find out the name of your network card
<tuco> already installed Stdin
<greencookie> i havent tweaked around with anything (maybe cuz i dont know how to:))
<greencookie> ok sec.
<stdin> tuco: then read the last link ubotu gave you
<zipper> rrbiz, oh really? Got a good guide for removing old kernel images? I need to do that as well
<rrbiz> zipper: scroll up contrast83 gave me the steps
<zipper> rrbiz, okay must've missed it. Thanks
<contrast83> zipper: "dpkg --get-selections | grep linux" then "sudo apt-get autoremove --purge linux-image-<version-number>-generic"
<greencookie> zipper: Ethernet controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4401-B0 100Base-TX
<rrbiz> i had almost gave up on samba yesterday trying to share an ntfs drive, then found u have to add smbusers, works great now
<tuco> Stdin I in am in the theme manager but can't see any admin priviledges to click on
<rrbiz> gnome and kde network sharing don't really help much with that
<contrast83> tuco: KDM Theme Manager?
<zipper> contrast83, got it, thanks. 200mb for me =)
<contrast83> zipper: np
<stdin> tuco: you have to run kcontrol as root, with "kdesu kcontrol"
<tuco> Yes
<contrast83> Erm, no you don't... At least, I never did.
<stdin> to edit kdm's theme you do, there's no user themes, just system wide
<stdin> so it need root, and there's no admin button
* contrast83 is looking at the Administrator Mode button in the KDM Theme Manager module
<zipper> greencookie, dont have much experience with that broadcom, but i have a BCM43xx myself. There is a driver in the repositories for that one, but doubt it would work on your card. Besides, on my card it didnt work out too well. I'm out of ideas, tried to find a guide on the wiki for your network card (or even just for your laptop (if it is a laptop))? Otherwise google can sometimes help you find a guide, although they might be out-dated
<stdin> contrast83: in feisty?
<stdin> zipper: lspci won't show usb devices...
<tuco> There is something odd here. What to choose to install the kdm theme, you know the one with the log in and password. I can't see it now
<contrast83> stdin: Gutsy at the moment, but I 110% clearly remember it being there when I used Feisty. Did they change that in a recent update?
<zipper> stdin, i took a chance =)
<stdin> contrast83: I know there is one in gutsy, but don't think there was in feisty. I haven't used festy for months tho
<tuco> Let's say I want to install this: http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php/the+linux+force+widescreen+1280x800?content=57385
<tuco> Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah I found it
<contrast83> stdin: Any idea why they have KDM themes disabled by default in Gutsy?
<stdin> contrast83: they are disabled by default in all releases. so it uses the default
<zipper> I've found a guide for installing fluxbox, but it assumes you're using GDM. Anyone know how to add fluxbox to the 'section selection' in KDM?
<contrast83> stdin: No, I mean the override files that make it so changes made in KDM Theme Manager will have no effect
<stdin> zipper: fluxbox should just work once installed, as long as you choose it in KDM
<zipper> auto-magicly... Nice. Thanks
<stdin> contrast83: ahh, you'd have to ask in #kubuntu-devel about that
<contrast83> Oh ok. Thanks
<tuco> So basically the only way is to type kdesu kcontrol to be able to get to the theme manager?
<stdin> tuco: if there's no Administrator button, yeah. for now
<tuco> is this a bug in Edgy?
<tuco> will it be corrected in Gutsy?
<contrast83> tuco: Already is
<stdin> it already is
<zipper> Hmm, for some reason i have two "fluxbox" entries in my kdm sessions menu?
<tuco> so can't I change directly from the system settings then?
<hangthedj> anybody have a backup *favorite*?
<contrast83> hangthedj: Yeah. Mine is having seperate partitions for /home and /, and just keeping a script in /home/mike/.BACKUP that will set everything in / back to how I want it upon reinstalling.
<hangthedj> contrast83, thats my favorite too, but this system was installed when edgy was beta, and i knew nothing about linux.
<contrast83> hangthedj: So no seperate partitions?
<hangthedj> nope, not on this box.
<tuco> Ok anyway guys thanks for the help and have a great day.
<xsteelwolf> http://pastebin.com/m5a997c37 can anyone tell me what's wrong
<contrast83> hangthedj: What I would do is pop in a live CD, mount the hard drive, and delete *everything* except the stuff in your /home folders that you want to keep. Rename /home to whatever (as long as it's not the name of an actual folder under /), and just reinstall, creating seperate partitions this time (just don't format the one your old stuff is on, obviously)
<contrast83> hangthedj: Do you know the dpkg --get-selections/set-selections magic?
<stdin> !clone
<ubotu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type  dpkg --get-selections > ~/my-packages , move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type  sudo dpkg --set-selections < my-packages && apt-get dselect-upgrade  - See also !automate
<contrast83> !automate
<ubotu> Ways to automate installation of Ubuntu on multiple machines are described at https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/ubuntu/installation-guide/i386/automatic-install.html - See also !cloning
<hangthedj> contrast83, that is a beautiful idea, thank you very much.
<contrast83> hangthedj: np. i was forced into doing that when i borked grub, and i was praying it would work the whole time, as i hadn't read of it anywhere. just went out on a limb.
<contrast83> hangthedj: i *think* the permissions won't be preserved though. that's the only catch.
<rrbiz> safest thing is commonaly using partimage to create complete backups on another partition or external sources media or net
<zolder> is there a way to set up kubuntu from local iso image?
<stdin> !install
<ubotu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - See also !automate
<zolder> like using usb-flash card?
<stdin> read that 1st link, it'll tell you
<zolder> I've looked through them already...
<stdin> so you've seen the https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick one ?
<zolder> yeah
<zolder> 2 points my flash is small
<zolder> so I'm looking for a smaller image - just to boot from flash and then point the way to an image on hdd
<zolder> something like in suse
<Zvezdichko> hello, I'd lie to run the wizard ( the wizard when you install KDE ) again
<Zvezdichko> what was the command
<emilsedgh> Zvezdichko: kpersonalizer
* emilsedgh is wondering that why kpersonalizer is removed from kde 4 while people use it so much
<Zvezdichko> maybe... because Linux should be as heavy as Windows Shitta :)
<bentob0x> in Konqueror: how do you open all 'branches' when you are on Tree View?
<emilsedgh> KDE 3 is heavier than KDE 4 :)
<bentob0x> in Windows, you can use the * to open everything in the windows explorer
<xsteelwolf> make: *** [compatible/kversion]  Error 1
<xsteelwolf> what is this error
<stdin> xsteelwolf: means make failed, some error in the code maybe
<shriphani> is there any software I can use to communicate with my hp 50g calculator ?
<kraut> moin
<sylvester_> moin
<X1398> hi
<Tautoa> Morning :)
<X1398> does anyone know how i could reboot in linux from vista
<X1398> (without setting grubs default to linux)
<Tautoa> What do you mean? Like, you're in Vista, and you want to give it a command to reboot straight to Linux?
<X1398> yeah
<Tautoa> I've never heard of a way... so either setting linux as default or picking it from GRUB manually, I guess?
<X1398> may be setting the default in grub via script to another point, but how to set it back in linux when bootet?
<X1398> other question i've got a dvd(css secured ^^) and want to play the content, i thought vlc would do it but it crashes (v0.8.6)
<Tautoa> I'm just guessing now, but you could probably get Linux to check whichever file the GRUB menu is kept in, and make sure that it has Vista as default, with a script that runs on startup. I don't think you could use a script to boot Linux from Vista though
<ardchoille> IS there a kde equivalent for the gimp?
<X1398> yeah gimp
<X1398> xD
<Tautoa> Ardchoille: not heard of one, I use GIMP anyways :)
<stuart_> Can somebody tell me what happens if I install something that isn't in a repository? Im used to synaptic looking after updates and stuff.
<ardchoille> The only trouble with gimp is when using baghira, the gimp ui goes all black
<X1398> stuart_:  what do u want to install?
<stuart_> X1398: It's just a general inquiry. Want to understand the implications before (say) I install Adobe Acrobat
<X1398> ardchoille: ive heard of something ill search it but this'll take a few min?
<X1398> stuart_:  may be u'll find a equivalent to Adobe xD
<ardchoille> X1398: Ah, ok.. much appreciated :)
<stuart_> X1398: Silly example. But I'm assuming that if I install something "manually" that synaptic can't track it's dependecies nor any updates even if it is an offical binary from say Adobe?
<X1398> ardchoille: found: Lightzone - www.lightcrafts.com
<X1398> stuart_:  sure
<X1398> stuart_:  may be u'll've to istall some apps with aptitude to get the depencies and updates
<ardchoille> X1398: Thanks, but it's not OS and it's not in the repos.
<Tautoa> Ardchoille: is there not an option to get GTK apps to use your KDE theme?
<stuart_> X1398: OK, so it's something to be avoided. Becuase the security updates etc. delivered via Synaptic are useful. Can it introduce problems with the software that is already installed (eg. use a new version of some library and therefore break existing stuff)?
<stuart_> X1398: Aptitude is similar to synaptic right? Are you saying that i can use that to install (and then track) stuff?
<X1398> stuart_:  apt is able to do it right i think, but manually install something that u dont know about is crazy
<jussi01> !info krita | ardchoille
<ubotu> ardchoille: krita: a pixel-based image manipulation program for the KDE Office Suite. In component main, is optional. Version 1:1.6.2-0ubuntu1.1 (feisty), package size 3043 kB, installed size 9412 kB
<ardchoille> jussi01: That's the one I was thinking of, thanks
<stuart_> X1398: What if it's from a reputable vendor? Say the Adobe's of this world?
<jussi01> ardchoille: :)
<jussi01> stuart_: I think medibuntu has acrobat
<stuart_> X1398: Opera for example is not in the repositories that are enabled by default
<jussi01> !medibuntu
<ubotu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<X1398> yeah medibuntu could do this
<ardchoille> Tautoa: Yes, but gimp doesn't seem to play well with some of them
<stuart_> is medibuntu to be trusted?
<jussi01> !seveas
<ubotu> Seveas has a popular 3rd party repository for several packages. More info (and mirrors) on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - And he's getting married!
<jussi01> stuart_: medibuntu is pretty good, yes
<neville__> I just stumbled into here ... I didnt even know it was on my machine ,
<stuart_> jussi01: ok thanks
<jussi01> :)
<neville__> I dont know how I got it started or how to get out of it ...
<jussi01> neville__: ?
<Tautoa> Neville__: what program are you using?
<X1398> anyone knows a way to play css crypted dvds in kubuntu with vlc media player v0.8.6?
<neville__> kubuntu
<jussi01> !dvd | X1398
<ubotu> X1398: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<neville__> I do know I stuffed around with my settings and lost my msn cnnection
<Tautoa> I mean, which IRC program?
<jussi01> sounds like kopete
<neville__> yup .. kopete
<niels_> Hmm.... For some weird reason konqueror doesn't work in gutsy. It says can't connect, for all websites. I have network connectivity.
<Tautoa> I'm using Kopete... not sure how you could accidently wind up here tho :)
<neville__> where you from ?
<neville__> I'm in New Zealand
<Tautoa> UK?
<neville__> top of the south island
<Tautoa> I don't know why I used a question mark there...
<jussi01> !offtopic
<ubotu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<Tautoa> Jussi01: thanks, only been using IRC since last night, I'll figure out what I'm doing soon
<Ribena007> morning
<jussi01> Tautoa: :)
<maverick> "ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): eth1: link is not ready" sometimes i get this msg from the kernel when i try to connect to wireless net... and i can't connect until i restart..any ideas?
<X1398> ist the adept better than synaptic packet mang.?
<Tautoa> X1398, both do the same job, methinks, just pick which one you prefer
<jussi01> X1398: no, its the same, but kde....
<neville__> how do I load my msn back into kopete?
<jussi01> neville__: you may just have to sign in again - is there a msn icon at the bottom?
<Ribena007> neville_ settings > configure > add account
<neville__> I cant get kopete to stay loaded
<Tautoa> Any error messages?
<neville__> ok will try that , thank you
<Ribena007> neville_ if the settings are in just try changing status to busy and it opens the wallet :P
<neville__> I have 2 accounts already loaded , but they dont sem to want to appear anymore
<jbbarnes> Does anyone else have a touchpad on their laptop? Mine is ALPS using the synaptic driver. The pointer is too slow and the KDE mouse speed setting doesn't affect it. Any ideas? Thanks.
<X1398> isnt there a way to get my dvbt tv card from hauppauge to run with kubuntu, i mean an application
<jbbarnes> I've tried some of the utilities like qsynaptic. They worked to turn off the double-tap feature, but had no speed or sensitivity settings.
<X1398> !webcam | X1398
<hak5fan> Hi. After some tweaking I can play multiple songs at once using alsaplayer, but I can't using anything else... How do I fix this....
<XsteelWolf> anybody having problems with Knetwork Manager stuck at 28% while connecting?
<jussi01> XsteelWolf: only when my network adapter was not installed properly. what kind of network card you have?
<XsteelWolf> at exactly 28%?
<XsteelWolf> im using intel 4965agn
<X1398> how to set a device in camorama?
<jussi01> XsteelWolf: yeah, exactly 28. I dont know about that card, but I would say at least some googling is in order.
<X1398> !camorama
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about camorama - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<XsteelWolf> !repeat | ubotu
<ubotu> ubotu: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com  http://wiki.ubuntu.com http://www.ubuntuforums.org or http://www.kubuntuforums.net while you wait. Also see !patience
<XsteelWolf> lol
<jussi01> !botabuse > XsteelWolf
<jussi01> :)
<XsteelWolf> lol
<X1398> !botabuse | X1398
<X1398> does anyone use a webcam from logitech in here?+
<jussi01> !anyone > X1398
<jussi01> :P
<X1398> -.-'
<X1398> !shutup damn bot | ubotu
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about shutup damn bot - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<X1398> next question: my webcamsoftware camerama does display my pci tv card not my usb webcam
<XsteelWolf> anybody having problems with Knetwork Manager stuck at 28% while connecting?
<X1398> !repeat | XsteelWolf
<ubotu> XsteelWolf: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com  http://wiki.ubuntu.com http://www.ubuntuforums.org or http://www.kubuntuforums.net while you wait. Also see !patience
<XsteelWolf> im reasking  since some had join
<XsteelWolf> not consider repeat
<XsteelWolf> !botabuse > X1398
<X1398> !being a good bot, who wont spam arround. | ubotu
<Tautoa> /NOTIFY
<jussi01> XsteelWolf: if you are using gutsy, then you should be in +1
<lacko> Slovensko?
<lacko> Hi girls.
<maverick>  "ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): eth1: link is not ready" sometimes i get this msg from the kernel when i try to connect to wireless net... and i can't connect until i restart..any ideas?
<Ribena007> anyone ever managed to get a webcam to work in kubuntu? :P
<prudvi> how to make a file owned by root.root
<emilsedgh> !hi | lacko
<ubotu> lacko: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<NickPresta> prudvi, `chown root FILE` and `chgrp root FILE`
<CheshireKot> 
<NickPresta> CheshireKot, which language?
<prudvi> the file is in desktop nick how to locate it
<CheshireKot> russian, chief!)))
<NickPresta> prudvi, open up a Konsole and then do `cd Desktop`
<NickPresta> !ru | CheshireKot
<ubotu> CheshireKot:    #ubuntu-ru       /  Pozhalujsta vojdite v #ubuntu-ru dlq pomoshchi na russkom qzyke
<prudvi> ok thank u nick
<CheshireKot> I'm already both there and here
<CheshireKot> )))
<prudvi> nick i get no such file or directory when i use cd desktop
<NickPresta> prudvi, you have to change the variable FILE with the actual filename
<prudvi> ok
<prudvi> i will try now and get back nick
<Tautoa> Anyone know why the formatting toolbar keeps reappearing in Kopete?
<prudvi> nick i tried but not able to get into desktop intself from terminal
<prudvi> it says no such  file or directory
<emilsedgh> Tautoa: if you find out why, tell me!
<Tautoa> Emilsedgh: sure...
<Tautoa> prudvi: what command are you typing?
<prudvi> cd desktop
<Tautoa> Try cd Desktop
<prudvi> ok
<prudvi> yea got it so folder names are also case sensitive right
<Tautoa> Yeah, just about everything is :)
<Tautoa> I"ve converted everything in /home to be lowercase, so I don't have to think about the case when I'm using the terminal
<prudvi> oh i can alse do that,  will there be any problem
<XsteelWolf> anyone using intel 4965agn?
<Tautoa> Prudvi: I havn't found any, but I suppose if you have links to files in your /home, it could cause a problem
<Tautoa> anyone know how to hide all these status messages?
<vlt> Hello. Is there a list of recently used documents available somewhere? I can't find such an item in K menu.
<Tautoa> vlt: there should be a hidden file in your home directory, called .recently-used
<alef0> vlt: maybe add the "recent documents" applet to the panel
<alesan> hi
<alesan> I changed my video cards form ATI to Nvidia... now I finally made it to start X in VESA compatibility mode
<alesan> but how can I install the nvidia drivers and let them run? I have a DVI monitor
<tautoa> alesan: have you tried the Envy script?
<SlimeyPete> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<SlimeyPete> !envy
<ubotu> envy is a script that may leave you envious of those who have not used it, use the resticted manager to install binary drivers or use the instructions on the wiki, this script may break your machine very badly!
<tautoa> Ok... didn't know that when I used it :S
<alesan> the restricted manager told me I do not need any restricted driver
<alesan> while I have a nvidia 7300 in my system
<tautoa> alesan: looks like doing it manually is the way to go then
<alesan> yes
<dragonlance> ciao
<dragonlance> hi
<dragonlance> i have a problem with kubuntu
<tautoa> ok, what is it?
<dragonlance> i have problem with monitor
<dragonlance> i have a 7800GTX with 2 DVI
<dragonlance> and Acer Al1751B and acer Al1951E
<dragonlance> but the monitor are unknown
<melkor> Wow just yesterday I was complaining about not being able to use the streaming radio because it was microsoft
<dragonlance> the 17'' is Plug n play  and the 19 don't work
<melkor> and today....I see the eu has ruled in our favor
<dragonlance> i wanna do "extended Desktop" with 2 monitor
<tautoa> dragonlance: I've tried to do it before and couldn't get it to work, although I was using a TV, so you might have more luck. Sorry!
<dragonlance> :(
<dragonlance> k
<dragonlance> how can ADD monitor in list of hardware?
<tautoa> If you have a look around UbuntuForums.org, i think theres a tutorial for dual monitors, you have to add some stuff to xorg.conf
<dragonlance> the main problem is that 19'' is "unknown periferic"
<dragonlance> i can't configure it
<dragonlance> i have just installed Nvidia Drivers
<mjrclark> if you use the proprietry drivers there is a nvidia tool to set up multiple monitors.
<RurouniJones> melkor: And yet the BBC decides to use an MS only player for its content.
<vlt> tautoa: Thank you
<RurouniJones> 3 steps forwards, 2 back
<vlt> alef0: How can I add this applet to all users's klippers?
<tautoa> vlt: no worries :)
<prospero91> I want to know why lspci -X doesn't work on edgy anymore
<vlt> alef0: (The recently-used applet)
<tautoa> anyone know how to get my USB stick to work? Its flashing and everything, but its not showing up when i type 'mount' into the terminal
<melkor> tautoa do you have a dev when you put it in?
<mjrclark> dragonlance: I use "nvidia-settings" to configure dual screens, it is in /usr/bin/ after installing the proprietry drivers.
<tautoa> erm... I don't know :)
<melkor> tautua ls /dev/ | grep sda
<melkor> mine usually shows up as sda01
<alef0> vlt: right click on the panel -> panel menu -> add applet to panel
<tautoa> I get four; sda, sda1, sda2, and sda3. But sda1, 2, and 3 are my hard-drives... they show up as sd rather than hd :s
<melkor> hou about sdb?
<melkor> tautoa there are two things I have done in this situation, a) take it out and plug it back in, then kde finds it or
<tautoa> oh... no, my hard drives are sda, sdb, and sdc, sorry. thats odd :s
<vlt> alef0: That's a lot of right clicks ... I mean what file do I have to cp to other users's .kde dir?
<melkor> tautoa b) I run a program calledu usbmodules
<dragonlance> Tautoa.. what the different form TWINVIEW and Separate X screen?
<wers> if I hide my kicker (still running but not visible), will it take less cpu usage?
<tautoa> melkor: right, I'll have a look for that
<tautoa> dragonlance: not sure, tbh :s
<dragonlance> tbh?
<melkor> to be honest
<melkor> ?
<dragonlance> my monitor now Work..
<mjrclark> if you run things fullscreen in twinview it covers both screens, with seperate x screens it just covers one
<dragonlance> ooook
<dragonlance> :)
<dragonlance> thanks
<dragonlance> Xinerama?
<dragonlance> what is?
<mjrclark> it lets you move windows from one monitor to the other if using seperate x screens.
<maverick> am sending this link if anyone recognizes the theme please tell me the name i'd like much to have it also the name of the system monitor at the top right of the screen and the kicker image http://www.kde-look.org/content/preview.php?preview=1&id=66046&file1=66046-1.jpg&file2=&file3=&name=Onthel
<ArmedKing> looks nice maverick
<mjrclark> I think, they all work, I settled on seperate x screens without xinerama.
<maverick> ArmedKing: really nice, but i don't know where to get or what's the name...
<ArmedKing> maverick: If you do find it, Let me know ;-)
<maverick> ok :D
<maverick> i 've just the author a msg anyway
<maverick> sent*
<ArmedKing> kk Nice, let me know what happens :p
<Gabriel_> hi guys ..
<dragonlance> i restat
<dragonlance> restart :) thanks
<Gabriel_> today i wanted to log in my kubuntu 6.06 LTS.. but when i tried logging in through the graphic login screen, the xserver restarts itself and it looked like nothing happened
<maverick> ArmedKing: do you know of any good system monitor ??
<Gabriel_> if i type in a false password, the info about the fals password comes and the xserver doesnt restart ..
<mjrclark> Gabriel , have you run out of disk space?
<Gabriel_> hm .. i dont think so .. but it could be ..
<Gabriel_> i dont know, what my brother did on the windows site of the computer
<Gabriel_> hm .. what can i do then ..
<Gabriel_> i asked my brother .. he installed a game on a full drive :( ..
<Gabriel_> do you have any idea mjrclark ... its very important
<mjrclark> go in through the command line and free some space/use a bootable disk to do that
<Gabriel_> i tried to start ubuntu 7.04 .. but every time it comes to an error ...
<Gabriel_> btw: in windows it looks like there would be a graphic problem ..
<Gabriel_> windows doesnt even show a login screen
<mjrclark> oh, maybe it is a graphics problem then rather than no disk space- but no idea what you could have changed to wipe out both OSs.
<Gabriel_> i think its a windows problem .. but windows is fully distroyed
<ArmedKing> Well aint that a good thing?
<ArmedKing> Just kidding dude haha
<mjrclark> could you be more specific- ie you have removed windows or it is destroyed because it will not work at all, even in safe mode?
<Gabriel_> another problem: how can i acess a harddrive from the command line ?
<Gabriel_> i want to copy some documents from the destroyed windows partition to a usb drive
<ArmedKing> Is it mounted?
<Gabriel_> hm .. i dont think so
<Gabriel_> so .. no
<Gabriel_> i have a tower with 2 drives .. 1 linux 1windows
<tautoa> do you know the what the hard drive is called? i.e. /dev/???
<Gabriel_> i forgot it .. it actually istn my main computer
<eljefe> can I "dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" from within an XTerm?  I cannot read the screen when I go to a different TTY.
<tautoa> Gabriel_: do you have the partition editor installed? You can find it from there
<tautoa> no, wait, if you can't login then that won't work... ignore me :S
<Gabriel_> ^^
<Gabriel_> i m now in recovery mode with root acesses
<main2> :')
<Gabriel_> so im logged in .. but dont have a Xserver
<mjrclark> have a couple of guesses then; you need to make a folder then "sudo mount /dev/hda1 /folder youmade"
<Gabriel_> k
<mjrclark> replacing hda1 with hda2 if it mounts the wrong thing, then try hdb1 , hdb2 and you should get it.
<Gabriel_> k
<Gabriel_> omg .. can you pls give me the command for creating folders ??
<ArmedKing> or sda or sdb
<Gabriel_> (i never used the command line ...)
<mjrclark> mkdir
<ArmedKing> Theres a first for everything ;-)
<Gabriel_> ^^
<kumamoto> Gabriel_: for more options use man mkdir
<Gabriel_> k
<kumamoto> that is if you feel like being creative
<Gabriel_> hehe ..
<mjrclark> and "df -h" to see if your disks are full
<Gabriel_> output: specify the filesystem type
<Gabriel_> windows is normaly ?
<mjrclark> fat32
<mjrclark> or ntfs
<ArmedKing> wel hope you not running ntfs on there
<Gabriel_> where do i write fat32 ? -- with -fat32 ?
<ArmedKing> mnt -t vfat correct me if i wrong
<Gabriel_> when i typed -fat32 i just got a new prompt .. your command: unknown filesystem ..
<ArmedKing> try mnt -t vfat /dev/Here your partition
* genii sips a coffee
* Jucato quit drinking Milo and Mt.Dew
<Gabriel_> ok
<cloakable> How well is Kubuntu working with LTSP?
<Gabriel_> here is a nice output ^^
<Gabriel_> a man
<Gabriel_> ual
<Gabriel_> mnt not found .. with mount i get a little manual
<melkor> is anybody here using kde4?
<jarno_> kukas tll on guru ja osaa neuvoa juuri ensimmist kertaa kubuntun asentanutta
<mjrclark> mkdir windows ; mount -t vfat /dev/hda windows
<mjrclark> if that just throws out a manual rather than a more specific error message I am stumped.
<melkor> Im guessing only root can do that
<Jucato> !fi | jarno_
<ubotu> jarno_: Suomenkielinen keskustelu (K)Ubuntusta kanavilla #ubuntu-fi ja #kubuntu-fi
<ArmedKing> A Karamba Them with 4 cpu Core's is just not nice at all :p haha
<ArmedKing> Theme*
<Gabriel_> ha
<Gabriel_> now ... mount: no medium found ..
<Gabriel_> now i test hda1, hda 2, and ?
<Gabriel_> k .. on sda: already mounted or windows busy
<ArmedKing> sda sdb
<JuanP> how i change my hostname?
<ArmedKing> just type mount to c whats mounted allready
<Gabriel_> haha .. last line: /dev/hda1/folder on /home....../windoof type 32
<Gabriel_> did my noobcommand somehow work ?
<ArmedKing> Then it allready mounted right
<JuanP> how i change my hostname?
<Gabriel_> k
<Gabriel_> how can i get through the windows files ?
<ArmedKing> JuanP trie running "hostname hereyournewhostname"
<genii> JuanP: Change whats in /etc/hostname
<genii> JuanP: You'll need admin privelege, so something like sudo nano /etc/hostname from commandline, kdesu kate /etc/hostname from kde
<JuanP> thanks ArmedKing, genii
<Gabriel_> how can i access my windows files now, when i mounted the drive ?
<ArmedKing> JuanP No problenm
<mjrclark> cd to change directories, cp to copy things (cp source destination)
<Gabriel_> hm ... where do i find the drive ^^
<mjrclark> the /home....../windoof bit is where it is so "cd /home....../windoof" with the right bit instead of dots
<Gabriel_> nothing :(
<Gabriel_> ls .. nothing but a new prompt
<nmongher> Ho un problema con un HD, qualcuno mi sa aiutare??
<Jucato> !it | nmongher
<ubotu> nmongher: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<nmongher> ops, scusate
<Gabriel_> ... again im running out of time with no success ....
<Gabriel_> hm .. but thank you for you help ;-) now i can mount it ^^
<Gabriel_> ciao
<tinin> I get a pop up window in the desktop all the time that says: It was not possible to find the mime type application/octet-stream. How could I fix this, please?
<genii> tinin: Make sure the file /etc/mime.types contains a line: application/octet-stream                        bin
<tinin> thanx, aI'll see now genii
<fulat2k> hi folks, is there a way i can add more GTK styles to besides Qt and Raleigh?
<Aattila> Hi! Do somebody know a desktop clock can be used in always on top mode?
<ubuntu> Hello , i need some help with kubuntu. i installed it (i succed just with "safe graphic  mode") and i installed beyrl on in and it's now show a white screen...(btw i got 965 chipset)
<fulat2k> hi folks, is kde4b2 still broken?  i got kdebase-workspace installed but when i start a new kde4 session, the desktop loads but lots of "this object cannot be loaded".  and it's totally unusable
<hydrogen> fulat2k: yes
<hydrogen> its better in current svn
<hydrogen> but even there its still not that great
<ivanbili> hi, my video card driver got corrupted
<hydrogen> the workspace is in really bad shape
<hydrogen> games and apps are working nicely though
<ivanbili> a friend told me to use my old xorg.conf
<ivanbili> how do I do that?
<fulat2k> hydrogen: darn.
<fulat2k> hydrogen: i'm too lazy to build from svn... or is there a simpler way?
<hydrogen> fulat2k: there are daily livecd's from the opensuse folks
<hydrogen> that you could test it on
<hydrogen> or regular livecd's, not daily
<fulat2k> hydrogen: what about on kubuntu feisty?
<hydrogen> nah
<hydrogen> but if you use a livecd to test
<hydrogen> then it leaves your partition alone :)
<fulat2k> ic. oh well.  wil wait till 4.0 hits the street then
<Tomerz> Hello , i need some help with kubuntu. i installed it (i succed just with "safe graphic  mode") and i installed beyrl on in and it's now show a white screen...(btw i got 965 chipset) (sry about double message)
<hydrogen> theres a beta3 coming in october
<hydrogen> that should (hopefully) be more usable
<fulat2k> hope so too
<hydrogen> but the task launcher/systray/kicker replacement is in woefully bad shape
<fulat2k> ah.
<fulat2k> well..
<fulat2k> :)
<Tomerz> :< no one can help me?? :<
<genii> Tomerz: Perhaps ask in #ubuntu-effects
<slackern> Tomerz, sorry but keep checking a little now and then, might come someone able to help
<ivanbili> can I somehow access my mp3 files on my windows partition?
<JuanP> yes you can ivanbili
<Tomerz> oh i need it to
<Tomerz> there is no way to delete beyrl with the disc or something?
<JuanP> first install libxine-extracodecs ivanbili
<ivanbili> I am reading this now https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions
<NightBird> ivanbili: I'm guessing the partition is ntfs?
<NightBird> !ntfs | ivanbili
<ubotu> ivanbili: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<feimao> !mkfs
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mkfs - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<NightBird> well bah, you're already looking at the right thing
<ibilic> what is a .vmx file? it looks like a batch file
<ibilic> how do I run it? just navigate to it in console and type its name?
<llutz> ibilic: vmware-image?
<The_Machine> vmx is vmware
<The_Machine> google.com :P
<ibilic> thanks :)
<Tomerz> k i will reinstall kubuntu
<Tomerz> but i want beyrl :<
<Tomerz> i installed it from the add/remove programs it is ok?
<zipper> !wiget
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wiget - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<zipper> !wigets
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wigets - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Daisuke_Laptop> yeah, that's fine
<Daisuke_Laptop> there's no reason you should have to reinstall kubuntu
<Daisuke_Laptop> that's a windows solution, not a linux one.
<Daisuke_Laptop> #ubunut-effects will be able to help with the "white screen of death"
<The_Machine> Tomerz - you will learn more about linux if you can figure out how to overcome your problems
<The_Machine> without reinstalling
<The_Machine> don't go the Windows route when dealing with problems
<Daisuke_Laptop> 90% of the time, all that means is that your colour depth is set wrong.
<The_Machine> format/reinstall is a crap solution to computer problems.
<Daisuke_Laptop> and "reboot" is not a step in the troubleshooting flowchart.
<Daisuke_Laptop> it's something you do when you update your kernel
<The_Machine> Daisuke-Ido, it's a hard habit to break
<The_Machine> reboot, even
<Tomerz> so... what can i do... the isnt answer me... i thought maybe to boot from cd and use some fix mode...
<Daisuke_Laptop> The_Machine: oh i know
<The_Machine> Tomerz, what' the issue?
<Daisuke_Laptop> Tomerz: hit ctrl-alt-f1
<Tomerz> what it's doing?
<Daisuke_Laptop> drops you to a vt (virtual terminal
<The_Machine> heh.
<The_Machine> you're going to make him stuck unless you also tell him how to get back, man
<Daisuke_Laptop> oh!
<NightBird> >_>
<Tomerz> and in this terminal what can i do?
<NightBird> Tomerz: make changes to the system, and get it working if the gui isn't working
<Daisuke_Laptop> in short, everything
<Daisuke_Laptop> that's the beauty of linux
<Daisuke_Laptop> the learning curve is a bit higher, but there's *nothing* you can't do in a terminal
<NightBird> Tomerz: when you run beryl, all you see is white?
<Daisuke_Laptop> however, for right now we'll stick to the normal issues
<Tomerz> i dont know noting on linux... this terminal is in text mode no? i dunno text commands
<Tomerz> yes and when i do ctrl+tab i see some folder in square
<NightBird> ok
<Daisuke_Laptop> Tomerz: if you use linux for a little while, you'll pick up a few, guaranteed
<NightBird> Tomerz: are you running xgl?
<Daisuke_Laptop> NightBird: colour depth
<Daisuke_Laptop> ?
<NightBird> Daisuke_Laptop: or an xgl version incompatability
<Daisuke_Laptop> ooh, possibly
<Tomerz> no..
<Daisuke_Laptop> Tomerz: ati, nvidia, or intel graphics?
<NightBird> intel
<Daisuke_Laptop> k, then we're looking at aiglx
<NightBird> ok
<NightBird> soon we won't have to worry about that
<Tomerz> i installed kubuntu and right after this beyrl from the add/remove programs
<NightBird> finally
<jthomas> hey, I have an NVidia card which I want to install and use for a new 1680x1050-resolution monitor.  When I have the card in I cannot boot into KDE, but I don't think that I can get the correct install of the NVidia driver and all its setup without having the card in... I want to use Envy to set it up, but i cannot use it without X running
<NightBird> >_>
<Daisuke_Laptop> yeah, isn't it awesome :)
<Tomerz> nvidia 7300gt
<ibilic> can somebody explain something to me: if I am an administrator of my own machine, why do I sometimes have to type the administrative password all the time or use sudo?
<ibilic> I am assuming it's a safety feature
<NightBird> Tomerz: you have an nvidia card?
<Daisuke_Laptop> you aren't the administrator, that's why
<ibilic> but I dont' see the point
<Daisuke_Laptop> NightBird: intel
<Tomerz> Yes
<Daisuke_Laptop> by default, you're a limited user, that's by design :)
<NightBird> ibilic: it's a safety feature so that you know you're about to do something potentially painful
<jthomas> ibilic: yes, since Unix/Linux is made for multiusers.  Also, its not a good idea to always run as the Administrator, so they keep the acounts seperate.
<Daisuke_Laptop> and a big part of the reason linux doesn't have the gaping security holes that OTHER os does
<Tomerz> meybe its because i didnt installed xserver or somthing?:O
<Daisuke_Laptop> Tomerz: in the terminal, type: glxinfo | grep direct
<NightBird> Tomerz: uh... if you have any gui, you have an x server
<jthomas> hey, I have an NVidia card which I want to install and use for a new 1680x1050-resolution monitor.  When I have the card in I cannot boot into KDE, but I don't think that I can get the correct install of the NVidia driver and all its setup without having the card in... I want to use Envy to set it up, but i cannot use it without X running
<Daisuke_Laptop> (what this does is outputs the results of glxinfo to grep, which searches for "direct" and gives you the line(s) it finds)
<Tomerz> thats will fix? because i need to reboot and i will not be here
<Daisuke_Laptop> jthomas: don't use envy as i ALREADY said
<Tomerz> and how to open the terminal? i forgot?
<Daisuke_Laptop> Tomerz: no, you don't want to reboot yet :)
<The_Machine> hehe
<jthomas> sorry I missed that... whatever, the dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg doesn't do it.
<Tomerz> i am in the livecd... can it help?
<Daisuke_Laptop> ctrl-alt-f1 (ctrl-alt-f7 will bring you back)
<Daisuke_Laptop> jthomas: well no, it wouldn't, that doesn't install drivers
<NightBird> Tomerz: this is something to do in the actual install... are you chatting on the live CD, or on a seperate machine?
<genii> hopefully just alt-f7 will do it
<Tomerz> live cd
<Daisuke_Laptop> genii: yeah, i just fallback to using the same key combination
<NightBird> hm...
<jthomas> Daisuke_Laptop: how would I go about it then?  As I said, I cannot see X with the card installed.  The driver is installed via apt-get; but xorg isn't able to use it
<genii> Daisuke_Laptop: Ah, OK :0
<Daisuke_Laptop> what card?
<jthomas> NVidia 440 or something, its kinda old
<Daisuke_Laptop> and what driver package did you install?
<Daisuke_Laptop> you need nvidia-glx-legacy
<jthomas> NVG11AM is the lable but it shows differently at PC boot up time
<jthomas> nvidia-glx
<jthomas> aah
<Daisuke_Laptop> there's the problem :D
<jthomas> cool ok thank yo
<Daisuke_Laptop> you're welcome
<Daisuke_Laptop> one down, one to go
<jthomas> all right, i'll give it a shot in a few minutes.  thanks!
<NightBird> :P
<ibilic> ok, I want to run vmware to run a virtual windows machine, but it says in the log file that it has insufficient permission to acces the file
<ibilic> Insufficient permissions to access the file (115) (0x3)
<Daisuke_Laptop> Tomerz: can you log into kde failsafe (if there is one) or gnome failsafe?
<Tomerz> what is failsafe?
<ibilic> I tried to type "sudo vmware" and it didn't work either
<Daisuke_Laptop> Tomerz: on the login screen
<ibilic> the file that it can't access is on my Desktop
<Tomerz> i cant just write a command that bring in kde?
<Daisuke_Laptop> errr...  on the login screen, there's a 'sessions' button
<Tomerz> i can see the login screen
<jhutchins> Daisuke_Laptop: Failsafe usually stops short of the GUI.
<Tomerz> and also the loading
<NightBird> Tomerz: yes, the problem is with beryl tries to start up
<NightBird> right?
<NightBird> thats when everything goes white?
<Tomerz> yes
<Daisuke_Laptop> jhutchins: yeah, as long as we can get to his xorg.conf
<NightBird> Daisuke_Laptop: we probably can now
<Tomerz> but when i do ctrl + tab  i can see some folder in some square
<jhutchins> Daisuke_Laptop: Well, just that makes KDE/gnome moot.
<Daisuke_Laptop> NightBird: cdroot?
<Daisuke_Laptop> chroot*
<NightBird> Daisuke_Laptop: no, I'm saying the live cd may mount the harddrive as writable
<Daisuke_Laptop> jhutchins: i've never used it, all i know is on here it says failsafe gnome -_-
<Tomerz> iam doing*
<Daisuke_Laptop> NightBird: that would be nice
<NightBird> we may have access to his xorg right now
<NightBird> Tomerz: can you open /mount in the file browser?
<NightBird> er...
<NightBird> /media
<NightBird> sorry
<Tomerz> here? yes
<NightBird> yes
<NightBird> what do you see there?
<Tomerz> empty
<Daisuke_Laptop> NightBird: chances are it won't be mounted by default
<NightBird> hm...
<NightBird> well doh
<Daisuke_Laptop> likely /dev/sda1 or /dev/hda1
<NightBird> ok... I need to get going to get ready for work...
<Daisuke_Laptop> k
<Daisuke_Laptop> Tomerz: hit alt-f2 and type konsole
<Tomerz> :<
<Daisuke_Laptop> Tomerz: i'm still around to get you up and running :D
<ibilic> ok, I needed to add myself to the "disk" group... but now when I run vmware, it just loads and then nothing happens (it either terminates or blocks somewhere)
<Tomerz> thanks :D
<Tomerz> it opens some terminal
<Daisuke_Laptop> that's a good thing
<ibilic> there is this process "vmware-serverd" but I am not sure what it does
<ibilic> or whether it's related
<Daisuke_Laptop> ibilic: it's the vmware server daemon.
<ibilic> should I close it?
<Daisuke_Laptop> nope
<Daisuke_Laptop> but i would recommend using virtualbox
<Daisuke_Laptop> Tomerz: cd /media
<ibilic> you see, I want to use my EXISTING windows partition
<Daisuke_Laptop> changes your directory to media
<Tomerz> i know :D
<Tomerz> i also know su
<ibilic> and I found this link: http://www.advicesource.org/ubuntu/Run_Existing_Windows_Instalation_On_Ubuntu_With_Vmware_player.html
<Tomerz> and cd ..
<Tomerz> mkdir
<Daisuke_Laptop> Tomerz: then you have a head start :)  anywho
<Tomerz> :P
<Daisuke_Laptop> sudo mkdir disk
<Daisuke_Laptop> disk is a fine name for now, it's only a temporary mount :)
<pemakai2> i can't install ubuntu studio, help me please
<Tomerz> no problem... you are the boss
<Daisuke_Laptop> ooh, i get to be tony danza :D
<Daisuke_Laptop> alright, next step: sudo mount /dev/hda1 /media/disk
<Daisuke_Laptop> hopefully it won't throw any errors about filesystem, probably will though :\
<pemakai2> bye
<Tomerz> mount: special device /dev/hda1 does not exist
<Daisuke_Laptop> xp_killer upgraded :\
<Daisuke_Laptop> Tomerz: well alright then, that's no problem
<Tomerz> :D
<Daisuke_Laptop> sudo mount /dev/sda1 /media/disk
<Tomerz> done
<Daisuke_Laptop> cd disk
<ibilic> ok, what is a .MULTILOCK file?
<Daisuke_Laptop> (you may have to sudo -s for this next part)
<ibilic> and when does it get created?
<Daisuke_Laptop> no idea, ibilic
<Tomerz> ubuntu@ubuntu:/media$ cd disk
<Tomerz> bash: cd: disk: Permission denied
<Tomerz> ubuntu@ubuntu:/media$ sudo -s cd disk
<Tomerz> /bin/bash: cd: No such file or directory
<Tomerz> ubuntu@ubuntu:/media$
<Daisuke_Laptop> sudo -s
<Tomerz> oh
<Daisuke_Laptop> and try to use pastebin for multiline pastes :)
<Tomerz> su is not the same?:O
<Tomerz> ok
<Daisuke_Laptop> sudo -s is safer
<Daisuke_Laptop> it will drop you to root for that session
<Daisuke_Laptop> same thing, more or less...
<newsense> whts the best way to install sound themes, icon sets, etc and have them available to all users ?
<manchicken> Anybody know how to get superkaramba to be sticky on viewports in compiz?
<Daisuke_Laptop> Tomerz: still with us?
<Tomerz> yea :D
<Daisuke_Laptop> get into the directory, i hope?
<Tomerz> yea
<Daisuke_Laptop> good
<Daisuke_Laptop> this is where it gets FUN!
<Daisuke_Laptop> sudo pico /media/disk/etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Tomerz> ok... its now opend a new text file
<Daisuke_Laptop> there's nothing in it?
<Tomerz> nop
<Daisuke_Laptop> ctrl-x
<Daisuke_Laptop> this is odd
<Daisuke_Laptop> okay, er...
<Daisuke_Laptop> type ls in the terminal and give me an idea of the output
<Daisuke_Laptop> you should see things like opt/ and bin/, etc/
<ibilic> while in a man file, how do I search it?
<Tomerz> mmm i think it shows me the files on my window partition... c and d
<Daisuke_Laptop> ahhhhh
<rickey> i am new to amaoke play and kubuntu7.02 i can play cd,s in it ,but i cant get my radio stream,s
<Daisuke_Laptop> rickey: install libxine-extracodecs in adept
<emilsedgh> ibilic: from console? I dunno, but you should be able to search in via Konqueror
<Daisuke_Laptop> Tomerz: umount /media/disk
<Daisuke_Laptop> we have the wrong drive mounted :)
<Tomerz> umount: /media/disk: device is busy
<Tomerz> umount: /media/disk: device is busy
<Daisuke_Laptop> cd /
<Daisuke_Laptop> then try again
<Tomerz> done :D
<rickey> thank you  Daisuke
* Thug-Life is back (gone 15:19:35)
<Daisuke_Laptop> rickey: you're welcome
<Daisuke_Laptop> okay, do you know what partition you installed kubuntu on
<Tomerz> i had c d e i think
<Tomerz> and on e
<Tomerz> but then the kubuntu changed it...
<Tomerz> to swap and /
<Daisuke_Laptop> drive letters are a windows construct
<Daisuke_Laptop> desktop system
<Tomerz> ohhh
<Daisuke_Laptop> how many hard drives total?
<Tomerz> 5
<Tomerz> i think
<Daisuke_Laptop> sda5
<Tomerz> it's on 5
<Daisuke_Laptop> okay, let's try that :)
<Daisuke_Laptop> mount /dev/sda5 /media/disk
<Tomerz> ccc
<Tomerz> /dev/sda5 looks like swapspace - not mounted
<Tomerz> mount: you must specify the filesystem type
<NightBird> sda4
<Daisuke_Laptop> well then we're narrowing it down :)
<Daisuke_Laptop> possibly sda4, but logical partitions start at 5
<Tomerz> mount: special device /dev/sda4 does not exist
<Tomerz> 6 :)
<Daisuke_Laptop> 6 got it?
<Tomerz> yea...
<Daisuke_Laptop> alrighty then
<NightBird> sweet
<Daisuke_Laptop> sudo pico /media/disk/etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Tomerz> it's gave me another line without warnings
<Daisuke_Laptop> there *should* be something in this one :)
<Tomerz> now the file is full
<Daisuke_Laptop> excellent
<Daisuke_Laptop> scroll down until you see: Section "Screen"
<Tomerz> i found it...
* genii hands out some coffee
<Daisuke_Laptop> what's the value for DefaultDepth
* Daisuke_Laptop accepts gladly
<Tomerz> 24
<Daisuke_Laptop> hrmm
* ScorpKing thanks genii
<Daisuke_Laptop> that's right :\
<genii> np guys
<Tomerz> i think its because my 965 chipset... it's sucks!
<Daisuke_Laptop> ah ha
<genii> <-- Always has a pot of coffee on for the hard workers
<Daisuke_Laptop> you have the 965?
<ScorpKing> lol
<Tomerz> i tried to install freebsd and i had a problems with xserver
<Tomerz> yes :<
<Daisuke_Laptop> i love the 965, though it takes a teensy bit of work :)
<Tomerz> i installed kubuntu in safe graphics mode
<Daisuke_Laptop> is this a dell laptop
<NightBird> hm.... Tomerz: I can tell you an option that you can set that will cause beryl to not run, which will prevent the white boxes
<Daisuke_Laptop> NightBird: for the moment, i'd say that's a good idea, until we can get his driver issue worked out
<NightBird> ok
<NightBird> Tomerz: in the xorg.conf file:  Find the ServerLayout section.  it should be near the tob
<rickey> Daisuke i got a proublem i dont have that listing i have thing close ,but not that excate file
<NightBird> er... top
<Daisuke_Laptop> rickey: do you have universe and multiverse enabled?
<Tomerz> it's near the bottom
<NightBird> oh ok
<NightBird> either way
<poison--> mornin
<NightBird> at the end of that section, add the following:  Option  "AIGLX" "false"
<NightBird> that will disable aiglx acceleration, which beryl is relying on.  it will detect that it's been disabled, and basically quit
<NightBird> so you will be left with the regular kde desktop
<Tomerz> false with ""?
<NightBird> yes
<Tomerz> yey :D
<NightBird> all of the quotes I put in there should be in place
<Tomerz> how can i ssave the file?
<Daisuke_Laptop> Tomerz: ctrl+o
<Daisuke_Laptop> and just hit enter
<rickey> where do i check for that
<NightBird> ?
<JuJuBee> Im getting an error "Could not start kstartupconfig, Check your installation."  All I did was mve my home directory to /local_home so i can mount /home from my server.  I edited the suer in user management to change it's Home Directory.  Now this.
<JuJuBee> s/suer/user
<rickey> daisuke where do i check to see if i have enabled them
<Tomerz> then ctrl X?
<Tomerz> and to reboot?:O
<Daisuke_Laptop> well, since kstartupconfig should be in /home/user, there's an issue
<Daisuke_Laptop> Tomerz: that's correct
<NightBird> Tomerz: yes, reboot into the local install
<Daisuke_Laptop> rickey: Adept > Manage Repositories
<JuJuBee> Why, wouldnt that be in /local_home/user now?
<Tomerz> btw how to close the terminal?
<Daisuke_Laptop> JuJuBee: it's not looking there, though
<NightBird> Tomerz: type exit
<Daisuke_Laptop> Tomerz: exit
<Tomerz> local install? not to the regular kubuntu
<Daisuke_Laptop> :)
<JuJuBee> How do I tell it to?
<Daisuke_Laptop> Tomerz: yes, to regular kubuntu :)
<NightBird> Tomerz: don't boot the live cd
<JuJuBee> I modifed the user to change the home dir.
<NightBird> just regular kubuntu
<Tomerz> ok :D
<Tomerz> thanks alot!!!! both of you!!!! :)
* NightBird wishes he could be around to see if it works or not, but I must be off to work now
<Daisuke_Laptop> JuJuBee: i wouldn't recommend doing that, admittedly it's because i've never attempted it
<Daisuke_Laptop> so i have no idea how to go about that
<JuJuBee> How should I deal with a machine that uses a local usera account (admin) and all others are on server (nis/nfs..)?  Should I mount the server on /home2 or something like that?
<Daisuke_Laptop> you should mount users individually, in /home/username
<Daisuke_Laptop> i would think
<rickey> You will not be able to change your system settings in any way (install, remove or upgrade software), because another process is using the packaging system database (probably some other Adept application or apt-get or aptitude). Please close the other application before using this one.
<BluesKaj> Howdy all :)
<rickey> help
<rickey> nothing elas is open that i know of
<JuJuBee> I am mounting /home from server via fstab
<JuJuBee> That way whichever user logs in, they have their ~/
<NightBird> !adept-crash
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about adept-crash - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<NightBird> bah
<NightBird> !adept-fix
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about adept-fix - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Daisuke_Laptop> rickey: close adept and anything else that's open :)
<Daisuke_Laptop> WAIT
<NightBird> !fix-adept
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fix-adept - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<NightBird> right
<BluesKaj> !adeptfix
<ubotu> If Adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole:  sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a 
<Daisuke_Laptop> anything else using apt that's open
* NightBird gives up
<Daisuke_Laptop> that's it :)
* NightBird sighs
<NightBird> ok then
<NightBird> I'm out
<NightBird> (for real this time)
* Daisuke_Laptop hopes tomerz was able to get that working
<ubuntu> why does gusty have by default hp fax and hp fax book?
<rickey> ok i am back it is open  thanks guy,s
<Daisuke_Laptop> because it went to hplip
<ubuntu> ubuntu whent to hplip?
<gnomefreak> yes
<ubuntu> for what reason?   cups wasn't cutting it?
<Daisuke_Laptop> you'd have to ask the dev team about that one
<Daisuke_Laptop> gnomefreak?  got any insight to that one?
<gnomefreak> ubuntu: holip is not the same as cups but in gutsy iirc we are not using cups as default anymmore its using system-config-printer
<gnomefreak> hplip
<gnomefreak> iirc that is installed to better support hp printing
<gnomefreak> if you dont have hp printer it is installed but i dont think you ever have to touch it just use cups or s-c-p as you normally would
<rickey> Daisuke everything in manage repositories is chhecked and all i have in my list is libine_perl and libine ruby
<ubuntu> but why install it by default?
<ubuntu> so does gusty "detect" hp printers, or does it just install it and say ok
<gnomefreak> ubuntu: to better support h printer iirc. why are you asking ubuntu and gutsy questions in  a kubuntu channel? gutsy see #ubuntu+1
<Daisuke_Laptop> rickey: close out adept and open a terminal (this is less painful that way)
<gnomefreak> ubuntu: i think it is there to try and detect hp printers but i cant say for sure my hp isnt hooked up atm
<Tomerz> No :<
<Daisuke_Laptop> no?
<Daisuke_Laptop> back on the live cd, i take it?
<ubuntu> gnomefreak: well, because it's a kubuntu gusty live cd
<ubuntu> and i am previewing it
<gnomefreak> ubuntu: its not installed on kubuntu be default is it?
<Tomerz> yes
<gnomefreak> s/be/by
<gnomefreak> oh goodie
<Daisuke_Laptop> ubuntu - this still isn't the channel for gutsy issues :\
<BluesKaj> perhaps HP has provided the drivers to the ubuntu dev team to help users with HP printers an easy setup
<gnomefreak> ubuntu: join #ubuntu+1
<ubuntu> it bothers me a bit that there are propietry software installed from the get go.  is hplip open source.  btw, hplip is in fiesty as well
<ubuntu> gnomefreak: yes, it is
<gnomefreak> ubuntu: what propietry software is installed by default?
<ubuntu> i'll find a gusty channel and see how gusty they are
<ubuntu> er, gutsy
<dhq> i am using a epson lx 800 dot matrix 9-pin printer i am using generic drivers but the fonts are not clear
<Daisuke_Laptop> #ubuntu+1 *is* the gutsy channel.
<Daisuke_Laptop> you're using a dot matrix printer and you're complaining the fonts aren't clear?
<Daisuke_Laptop> i'm sorry, i gotta at least chuckle at that :)
<gnomefreak> ubuntu: by default there is no non free apps installed
<BluesKaj> BBL , gotta mow the lawn
<gnomefreak> or drivers for that matter
<ubuntu> hrm, konverstation doesn't wrap the topic
<ubuntu> *shrugs*
<dhq> Daisuke_Laptop, in windows it works well
<Daisuke_Laptop> dhq: yeah, but it's just the concept of the thing :)
<dhq> Daisuke_Laptop, i nrrd it to work in linux
<Daisuke_Laptop> i'm sure there's a way to fix it.  i have no idea what it would be, but i'm sure it's there :)
<ubuntu> gnomefreak: non free and oss?  or free but closed source?
<BluesKaj> I still had to run the cups printer wizard for our HP network printer , there was no auto-detection after installing samba either
<gnomefreak> ubuntu: you stated there was propietry software installed by default
<dhq> Daisuke_Laptop, well there should be a way ... because in windows it works
<gnomefreak> ubuntu: there is not any
<Tomerz> i back :O
<Tomerz> i think the best will be to reinstall
<Daisuke_Laptop> i hate to recommend that though :\
* gnomefreak was thinking about doing that too :(
<Daisuke_Laptop> however, if it works for you, you're free to do so :)
<Tomerz> lol D:
<Tomerz> but xgl will not work to me?
<Daisuke_Laptop> you don't want to use xgl at all
<Daisuke_Laptop> xgl is eeeevil
<gnomefreak> you damn sure dont want to reinstall because xgl doesnt work
<Daisuke_Laptop> (especially since you're using a 965)
<gnomefreak> thats just insane
<Daisuke_Laptop> gnomefreak: WSOD in beryl
<Tomerz> but i want something like that
<Daisuke_Laptop> Tomerz: then you want aiglx
<Tomerz> maybe i need to install older version of xserver?
<Daisuke_Laptop> noooo
<Daisuke_Laptop> if it's trying to start xgl, couldn't he just remove that from the session entry?
<Tomerz> ok it's looks nice
<Tomerz> i install it as same as beyrl?:O
<ibilic> I think I mounted a Windows disk, but now I can't access it
<ibilic> it says that I don't have enought permission
<Daisuke_Laptop> beryl will run on top of xgl or aiglx
<Daisuke_Laptop> however, xgl is being used less and less because of compatibility issues
<ibilic> on another note, when I run "su" to try to access it, it says that the authorization fails
<Zevs> selam
<Zevs> sss
<cloakable> ibilic: That's because root account is disabled in Kubuntu
<Tomerz> so i dont understand... i need to install it now and not to reinstall?:O
<Tomerz> or in the new kubuntu to install  aiglx?
<ibilic> cloakable: ok, so how do I enable it?
<gnomefreak> Tomerz: if you have feisty aiglx is there already
<cloakable> ibilic: sudo su
<cloakable> ibilic: enter your password
<ibilic> thanks!
<y8ding> hi...i have dapper and they don't support broadcom chipsets and I can't get it to work =_=
<y8ding> wireless i mean
<Tomerz> and how do i turn it on??:O
<prospero91> test
<ubuntu> y8ding: you need bcm-fwcutter
<prospero91> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kV5RCJUS_eo beryl on a 50 inch smart board right there
<ubuntu> y8ding: lspci, and post your broadcom line
<aguitel> anyone work with ati radeon  IGP 330M/340M/350M ?
<poison--> whats dat?
<poison--> laptop gfx?
<Tomerz> Daisuke_Laptop : so to reinstall kubuntu?
<aguitel> video card
<aguitel> in laptop
<poison--> and whats the problem aguitel?
<y8ding> =_= sadly i uhm...am not using my home computer
<y8ding> i remember unknown device
<y8ding> dev 01
<aguitel> poison, poor screen resolution
<poison--> y8ding, use ndiswrapper
<poison--> did u tested Envy?
<lewix> hi
<lewix> so anyone know what should I do about my screen saver. the screen went dark after a while as if i'm hibernating. Also, I would like the screensaver to change automatically after a few seconds
<aguitel> poison, yes but dont work
<y8ding> i did try using ndiswrapper and failed miserably
<poison--> aguitel, justa s ec
<poison--> y8ding, i have a how 2 here, just a sec
<aguitel> ok poison
<poison--> aguitel, did envy installed the driver with no errors at all?
<aguitel> poison ,this is old video card and envy say not support it
<poison--> hummm
<aguitel> poison ,i try to install mannualy but nothing change and x do not start
<poison--> tried to dl the driver from ATI.com and install?
<lewix> I don't get it, I'm don't have any sound
<lewix> I was watching a video on youtube and the sound faded out
<lewix> now I'm trying to play a widget-sound but it wouldn't work
<poison--> y8ding, did u try to blacklist the default driver?
<lewix> what's the problem
<y8ding> uhm...no not yet...don't know how
<Tomerz> Daisuke_Laptop : so to reinstall kubuntu?
<y8ding> then again i could probably search that up
<poison--> y8ding: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Device/Broadcom_BCM4311_rev_01_(ndiswrapper)
<poison--> worked fine with me with two diferent laptops usin that card
<poison--> echo 'blacklist bcm43xx' | sudo tee -a /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
<poison--> only worked for me after i did dat
<y8ding> huh...cool...i didn't find this...will definitely try it
<poison--> make sure u have the lates ndiswrapper 1.47 ( i think ) and all the dependencies
<Tomerz> Daisuke_Laptop : so to reinstall kubuntu?
<moofoo> is there a backport of openoffice 2.3 for feisty somewhere?
<ibilic> how do I "undo" a su command?
<poison--> depends
<poison--> on what u did
<ibilic> in the terminal, I wrote "sudo su"
<ibilic> and accessed some files
<llutz> ibilic: ctrl-d
<ibilic> my prompt changed from $ to #
<ibilic> now I want it to change back
<llutz> ibilic: ctrl-d
<poison--> eheheh
<poison--> u only changed from regular user to root
<poison--> no problem with dat
<poison--> its like: "Im a cop and u have to respect my authority!!"
<poison--> lmao
<ibilic> sure
<ibilic> so how do i change it back?
<moofoo> http://xkcd.com/149/ <- it's more like this ;)
<llutz> ibilic: 3rd time: press "ctrl-d" or type "exit"
<ibilic> sorry, thanks :)
<ibilic> now, next question, how do I access these hidden files from Knqueror?
<genii> ibilic: If you modified any files in the regular users' home directory that normally are owned by that regular user you may need to change ownership to them again after. Anyhow, to exit su type exit.
<ibilic> no, I mounted a Windows partition
<ibilic> in the mnt folder
<ibilic> and wanted to access it
<ubuntu> so what's this i hear about not being able to access root user?
<genii> !root | ubuntu
<poison--> u can act like root
<ubotu> ubuntu: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth.. there is no root password. Then you will see that it is sudo that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<jhutchins> !SUDO
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<jhutchins> !kdesu
<ubotu> In KDE, use  kdesu  to run graphical applications with root privileges when you have to. Do *not* use  sudo <GUI application> ; you can muck up your permissions/config files. For what to use in GNOME, see !gksudo
<ubuntu> well, you can reset the root password as well and become "root", but someone tells me that that is not root either?
* genii slides jhutchins a cookie
<hydrogen> it is root
<ubuntu> so what gives with ubuntu, why give up root?
<ubuntu> ok, that is what i thought
<jhutchins> Yum!
<jhutchins> ubuntu: Read the stuff at the URL above for why.
<hydrogen> patching root out of linux would be pretty much impossible
<hydrogen> though you could rename root I guess
* hydrogen wonders how hard that'd be
* hydrogen decides not to try
* BluesKaj ponders ... root 
<jthomas> Daisuke_Ido: I was unsuccessful with the NVidia-GLX-legacy package :(  why do you recommend against Envy?
<lewix> who lied that linux don't freeze
<lewix> it's fucking freezing lol.
<jthomas> ??
<jthomas> watch the language lewix
<BluesKaj> !language | lewix
<ubotu> lewix: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<savetheWorld> lewix: you may also want to engage the brain
<savetheWorld> lewix: anyone who interpets such statements in a totally literal fashion is either intentionally looking for an argument or is simply being foolish.
<hydrogen> anyone who makes such statements is as well
* gridl0ck sighs
<jthomas> does anyone know why I should not use Envy to install NVidia drivers?
<savetheWorld> hydrogen: I'm afraid you lack my years of experience. Dont worry about it.  Time will cure it for you.  *plonk*  (which mean you've been put on ignore)
<BluesKaj> !envy | jthomas
<ubotu> jthomas: envy is a script that may leave you envious of those who have not used it, use the resticted manager to install binary drivers or use the instructions on the wiki, this script may break your machine very badly!
<ibilic> "Do *not* use  sudo <GUI application> ; you can muck up your permissions/config files."
<ibilic> ummm... i've done that
<ibilic> how do I check if I've "mucked up" my config files
<jthomas> hmm, same idea as Automatix i guess.  OK, can anyone tell me if Adept engages the Restricted Manager, or is that something i have to do manually/seperatly?
<jthomas> ibilic: if you're working then you're prob safe, i guess!
<hydrogen> I think you need to start restricted manager yourself
<ubuntu> i've used root all the time.  if your carefull you can do it well
<ubuntu> if your not, hope you have a good backup
<Dr_Willis> i  Always manually install/run the restricted manager tool
<jthomas> ubuntu why take that chance?
<BluesKaj> !restricted manager
<emilsedgh> jthomas: no restriced manager for Feisty...
<hydrogen> yea there is
<hydrogen> its just a gnome app
<hydrogen> restricted-manager-kde got added in gutsy
<ubuntu> jthomas: why not.  good practices will not cause you problems
<hydrogen> err
<hydrogen> using root regularly is not a good practice
<BluesKaj> Restricted Manager provides a Gnome user interface for configuring non-free hardware drivers, such as the Nvidia and ATI fglrx X.org and various Wireless LAN kernel modules.
<jthomas> it just seems kinda dumb.  thats the point of having different accounts.  Thats like saying, "i drive safe so i don't need a seat belt" when there are other people who can still wreck your machine
<Daisuke_Ido> ubuntu: hope you don't screw anything up running as root, because you're SOL for help when you do.
<Daisuke_Ido> notice i said when, not if
<BluesKaj> jthomas, Restricted Manager is available in adept , synaptic and apt , package managers if you have the repos in your sources.list
<ibilic> ok guys, I mounted a windows partition, put it in mnt... now mnt has root priviledges
<ibilic> why?
<jthomas> ok well... please don't hurt me but I ended up using Envy anyways and it worked.  Not best practice, I know...  it seems that user Ubuntu rubbed off on me ;)
<jthomas> ubuntu sorry i jest
<BluesKaj> well , I would be wary of ppl who don't know how to change their nicks from the default ubuntu when they join freenode, prolly for the first time .
<ubuntu> Daisuke_Ido: been using root for 10 years
<ubuntu> just need to be hyperaware of what user your currently.  and yes, i have screwed something up from time to time, but, hey, that is what backups are for
<ibilic> where can I find a description of what all the folders contain? i.e. bin boot cdrom dev etc home...
<ibilic> also, where do you usually mount your Windows partition?
<ibilic> ( for those of you who have one )
<hydrogen> ibilic: look up the FHS
<hydrogen> on google
<hydrogen> (Filesystem heirarchy standard)
<hydrogen> it explains what goes where and why
<jhutchins> Daisuke_Ido: To be fair, a lot of us have plenty of experience using the root account.  Over the years I've usually had a root console open on my desktop.
<jhutchins> Daisuke_Ido: Still, in ubuntu I try to play along with the sudo scheme and not run as root most of the time.
<jhutchins> Daisuke_Ido: If I'm impatient to get something done and have a string of root tasks, I'll use the built-in shell function on sudo, but I leave the root account locked.
<hydrogen> what config file is it to make 'xhost +local:user' permanent?
<uga> re
<maverick> anyone know how to execute a *.py script
<maverick> ??
<maverick> !py
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about py - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<uga> hydrogen: don't use xhost
<maverick> !python
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about python - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<hydrogen> uga: that doesn't answer my question.
<jthomas> ./blah.py
<maverick> i did but nothing
<rumith> chmod u+x yourscript.py; ./yourscript.py
<uga> hydrogen: sure, I don't know that one, but ... will you give me the chance to offer you a better solution? =)
<uga> hydrogen: you need that for the root, right?
<jthomas> yes you may need to make it executable
<hydrogen> no
<uga> hydrogen: well, whatever other user... edit .bashrc, and add export XAUTHORITY=/homn
<uga> hydrogen: well, whatever other user... edit .bashrc, and add export XAUTHORITY=/home/runninguser/.Xauthority
<uga> that will do
<maverick> jthomas: u're right
<maverick> thnx ppl
<hydrogen> and what benefit does that give over xhost?
<uga> hydrogen: security... with xhost you allow anyone to access your X server. Well, locally, in your case, I guess. With the xauthority export, only the person that got acess to the .Xauthority file
<uga> ie, root, or whoever you decided on
<hydrogen> uga: no, I allow that user
<hydrogen> xhost +local:user
<hydrogen> allows that user
<uga> oh, I didn't know that was possible
<hydrogen> plus anyone can export XAUTHORITY
<hydrogen> to be the same value
<hydrogen> which makes it less secure
<uga> hydrogen: no, you need access to the .Xauhtority file
<uga> which is in the home of the user running the X server
<uga> the variable only points to where the file is
<hydrogen> so uhh
<uga> -rw------- 1 uga uga 1058 2007-09-16 13:12 .Xauthority
<hydrogen> if I'm running as a different user
<hydrogen> then I don't have access to that xauthority file
<hydrogen> which makes it unhelpful
<uga> unless you give that user permissions
<uga> to access the file
<uga> not sure how the xhost works. Does it send the user over the net?
<hydrogen> I can't give just one user permission to access a file
<uga> if applied remotely
<hydrogen> without making a separate group
<hydrogen> that only the two users are in
<hydrogen> xhost is the proper way
<uga> hydrogen: you can, through the ... arf, what was the user table method
<hydrogen> so how do I make the settings permanent
<uga> there's another method to add permissions to linux users
<hydrogen> I don't want some silly hack around the proper way
<hydrogen> I want /the/ proper way
<uga> hydrogen: xauthority is another proper way suggested by others ;)
<hydrogen> uga: theres no way thats the proper way
<uga> actually, your line is the first time I see it done right
<uga> most just suggest xhosting everyone
<uga> which is plain silly
<uga> uhmpf.. I can't recall. there's a way to use unix permissions in a per-user basis. No need to have groups
<uga> anyone remembers its name? it's long time I haven't even bothered
<Carnage\> ACL
<uga> a thanks. Acl lists
<Carnage\> :)
<Dr_willis> Ive heard those can be a bit... complex. :)
<Carnage\> I think the "l" already means list
<Carnage\> Right you are :)
<uga> heh, yes =)
<uga> Dr_willis: kde supports them if enabled
<uga> should be simple
<uga> I don't think ubuntu got them implemented though
<Dr_willis> 'should' :)
<uga> heh
<Dr_willis> I was thinking that was to be an optional feature in Gutsy?
<PhinnFort> focus follows mind?
<PhinnFort> or the kitchen sink?
<uga> Dr_willis: imagine a ubuntu user in a machine. Bob. Then another user, Pat. Pat wants to share an mp3 file with Bob, but none are sysadmins
<uga> Dr_willis: how can you do that in linux?
<uga> answer: you can't
<uga> well, except using networking and e-mail ;)
<PhinnFort> uga: you right click, select properties, sharing
<PhinnFort> :P
<Dr_willis> uga,  hmm.. user bob can make a publid dir in his home dir. letting others access it.
<uga> PhinnFort: that's samba sharing or so
<Dr_willis> then again you mean 'using only the idiot-gui-interface' :)
<PhinnFort> right click properties permissions then
<uga> Dr_willis: only Pat, not everyone ;)
<PhinnFort> uga: nfs or samba, your choosing
<PhinnFort> uga: still perfectly possible from your cozy gui
<hydrogen> that allows all users in the group
<uga> yeah, as I said, only through networking
<Dr_willis> most users dont care. :) they would copy the file over to a thumbdrive and give it to him.
<hydrogen> or requires a password
<uga> anyway, the groups method is rather limited for permissions. As users can't do much about it
<PhinnFort> uga: didn't you read my second comment?;)
<Dr_willis> I for one dont worry about  it. I make a  "Public" share for samba that everyone can access.
<PhinnFort> uga: how not?
<gary> how do I save a session in kde
<Dr_willis> I never use groups. Since i only got the one user. :)
<gary> one of
<uga> PhinnFort: I said it was possible through networking from the beginning
<uga> nfs/samba/etc
<PhinnFort> uga: he can set it to "users", and give the group read/execute perimissinos
<uga> even e-mail
<PhinnFort> *ssions
<uga> PhinnFort: and that gives access to everyone
<uga> not just Pat
<PhinnFort> uga: and I keep saying you can change permissions
<PhinnFort> uga: everyone in the users group
* Dr_willis has totall lost the whole question...
<Dr_willis> totally
<uga> PhinnFort: exactly. in order to share a file only with Pat, you'd need to put Pat in a new group and give access to that group
<PhinnFort> uga: or he can just give read permissions, so the other person needs the filename first
<uga> but you can't do that unless you are root
<PhinnFort> uga: not necessarily
<PhinnFort> uga: in unix, to see folder contents, you need execute permissions
<uga> Dr_willis: me too =)
<uga> PhinnFort: yup, but you cannot give permissions of execution only to a single user
<PhinnFort> uga: you don't need to
<uga> PhinnFort: the idea is letting _only_ Pat access the file
<PhinnFort> uga: a friend of mine, on the same shared server, gave me the filename for a file in a folder I didn't have execute permissions
<uga> and Pat isn't in a specific unix group
<Dr_willis> A REAL os would magicially telaport the data over. :)
<PhinnFort> security by obscurity, but okay security for what you're talking about
<uga> PhinnFort: oh, that's cheating ;)
<PhinnFort> :P
<Dr_willis> befor the users even knew they wanted to share the file!
<uga> anyway, I think ACL would be nice if enabled
<uga> no idea why it wasn't
<PhinnFort> no
<uga> does it pose any issues?
<uga> security wise?
<PhinnFort> uga: ubuntu is for humans, human don't need them
<PhinnFort> :P
<uga> PhinnFort: acl is exactly how users think
<PhinnFort> uga: seriously, I've never met anyone who used them in real life
<uga> groups and others isn't usually
* PhinnFort thinks in groups and users
<PhinnFort> :P
<uga> PhinnFort: anyone? all windows users do ;)
<uga> how does osx do this btw? do they use anything like acl?
<PhinnFort> uga: we administer a system for some 1800 users or something atm, and we only need standard unix groups
<maverick> did anyone managed to install dekorator??
<uga> PhinnFort: sysadmins don't need acl. It's users that do ;))
<PhinnFort> uga: I think they only use standard unix groups by default (from what i've seen)
<PhinnFort> uga: well, none of our users need it (that includes web developers, accounting people, etc.)
<uga> lol, have you asked them? :P
<PhinnFort> uga: well, they whine about pretty much anything that doesn't work as they would want it to, so...;)
<uga> LOL
<uga> PhinnFort: I've been working in a system such big as you mention, as a user. I know the pains sometimes we suffered, but most the times we didn't care commenting on those, because we knew maintenance could become harder
<uga> the system worked as it was, so why bother... but then we had no proper privacy in our /homes
<uga> if I were asked. sure I'd have replied I'd want it, and others too
<PhinnFort> uga: well, I'm also a user (in another system/cluster of servers), and there we just create non-executable folder when we need to share stuff
<uga> PhinnFort: okay,... how many of the kubuntu users you know, can tell how a non-executable yet readable folder works? =)
<uga> I'd say 99% would fail
<Tomerz> Daisuke-Ido / Daisuke_ido : so to reinstall kubuntu?:O
<BluesKaj> ok, I just installed Thunderbird 2.0 and I need to activate the links in email messages to open my browser , where in about:config thunderbird is that command ?
<PhinnFort> uga: well, then we need to educate them:P
<uga> lol
<lazz0> how much for a lesson
<uga> PhinnFort: lets make non-graphical command line default in kubuntu too. and teach them how to run startx ;)
<lazz0> :(
<PhinnFort> :P
<PhinnFort> uga: okay, i give up, go and whine to #ubuntu-dev or whatever for acl;)
<uga> lol
<uga> PhinnFort: shit, and I thought you were the kdelibs maintainer. Wasted 30mins tryingi to convince a nobody? :P
<uga> PhinnFort: kidding
<stdin> !ohmy | uga
<ubotu> uga: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<uga> stdin: it was a joke...
<jhutchins> uga: You have been warnded before.
<uga> ?
<jhutchins> warned even
<ubuntu> Hi
<stdin> uga: doesn't matter, "family friendly" channel
<uga> PhinnFort: please if you felt offended at any point accept my apologize, but I think you understood it was just a joke, as I commented on the next line
<uga> stdin: oh ok
<ribena007> evening people, how you all doing? :p
<uga> stdin: so no words like "s***t"? =)
<stdin> indeed
<uga> okay
<jhutchins> uga: It's the language, not the joke.
<jhutchins> uga: Make it seriously kid/family friendly.
<ribena007> uga got someones attention and all he had to do was swear... interesting :P j/k
<jhutchins> uga: Nothing the church lady would object to.
<uga> sure, I didn't know the channel had such strict language rules
<jhutchins> ribena007: Actually, his language has been a problem for a couple of days.
<jhutchins> ribena007: Did you need attention for something?
<stdin> all *buntu* channels do
<jhutchins> uga: Most tech channels do, there's no need for thugish language or behavior.
<ribena007> jhutchiris nah it was a joke :P i'm just enjoying me new operating system lol, i prefer not to ask for help you don't learn without trying
<uga> jhutchins: not developer channels that I frequent ;)
<jhutchins> Doesn't say much for the quality of their intellect.
<jhutchins> ribena007: Try tab completion!  Just asking in case you needed something,
<jhutchins> uga: What do you work on in software development?
<uga> jhutchins: it's just normal street language. Just check the kernel code sources and have fun
<jhutchins> uga: Doesn't matter.
<uga> jhutchins: I code kde apps mostly
<uga> or embedded systems
<stdin> have a read of: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<jhutchins> uga: Like what? What are you a contributor on?
<uga> jhutchins: my first app was krecipes.sf.net, then I contributed some plugin to digikam, some fixes to the kde desktop, the kdm login manager's themer...
<uga> quite varied
<uga> you won't find rude language committed by me ;)
<ribena007> thanks jhutchins i'm new to all of this lol. spent 3 weeks trying get the internet on
<deviance> Whats the shortcut to terminate a window?
<TunaTom> deviance: alt-f4 ?
<genii> deviance: ctrl-alt-esc  put skull on offending window, click
<deviance> Thankyou :D
<maverick> trying to instal dekorator all goes well, but i can't see anything in Kcontrol....any ideas?
<uga> oh, tsdgeos you're here?, can I ask one q... is it troublesome to enable acl list support in kubuntu's kde?
<maverick> !repeat | maverick
<maverick> !repeat @ maverick
<PhinnFort> uga: sorry, I was away:P
<PhinnFort> uga: I'm not easily offended
<tsdgeos> uga: how should i know? i thought you were going to ask something about kpdf :D
<uga> tsdgeos: oh, I thought you were maintaining kde packs, but that was riddell, sorry
* tsdgeos smacks uga
<uga> tsdgeos: oh btw, nice work you guys have done in okular
<tsdgeos> ;-)
<uga> tsdgeos: btw, is it intentional that the thumbs show darker when opening pictures?
<uga> it's hardish to see them sometimes
<tsdgeos> uga: not really, what probably happens is that the "selected" overlay makes it darker
<uga> yup, possibly, since only one pic is open
<uga> since one needs to scroll the box to scroll through the picture, I found that seeing the thumb nicely was important
<uga> it's possibly an style issue anyway
<jared> hi all
<jared> anyone know about sound problems?
<stdin> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<fabian__> Hey Guys! Anybody there who can help me with diff and patch? I have changed a file, then I did "diff old new > changes.diff" and now I don't have the new file anymore, but only the changes.diff. It is not a patchfile. Any suggestions??
<nadrosima> u want change use mv command
<nadrosima> not copy or another
<fabian__> well, but that's only a file containing all the differences between old and new...
<stdin> patch files use "diff -u old new"  not just "diff old new"
<nadrosima> cp /your-dir/your-old.file /new-dir/new-file.name
<fabian__> stdin: well........ I just now that - now. but I've lost the new file.....
<nadrosima> humms
<uga> fabian__: it's just the format that changes. Is it a big file?
<nadrosima> what this file type ?
<Turazoor> hi all, anyone know why i am getting acces denied faults on mysql (version 5) i have tried loads of username and password combinations, is there a default im not trying?
<fabian__> It's a python script... (well, to be exact, it is a gui-script for python)
<uga> fabian__: try "patch -n"
<uga>     -n  or  --normal
<uga>           Interpret the patch file as a normal diff.
<uga> ^^^^ rather than unified diff
<fabian__> ah, okay, I'll try!
<fabian__> uga: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/37714/ here is the diff file I try to use (one of them, not the gui one), and this is the output:
<fabian__> fabian@Macbook:~/Projekte/kde-guidance-powermanager$ patch -n < powermanage.py.diff
<fabian__> can't find file to patch at input line 1
<fabian__> Perhaps you should have used the -p or --strip option?
<fabian__> File to patch: powermanage.py
<fabian__> patching file powermanage.py
<fabian__> patch unexpectedly ends in middle of line
<fabian__> patch: **** unexpected end of file in patch at line 58
<uga> uhm
<Jucato> !paste | fabian__
<ubotu> fabian__: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<fabian__> Jucato: I'm sorry! Didn't know it would be that long...
<uga> fabian__: you need to specify what file you want to patch
<uga> unified diffs contain the filename on top
<fabian__> yeah, I did
<uga> normal diffs don't
<uga> patch -n < powermanage.py.diff <--- you didn't, there
<uga> that's only the diff
<uga> where's the file ;)
<fabian__> well, patch asks for the file.... see "File to patch:"
<uga> oh
<fabian__> :)
<uga> fabian__: do you have the source file?
<uga> so that I can test
<uga> s/do you have/can I have
<uga> I'm sure it should be possible...
<uga> fabian__: else, changes are minimal. You could do them by hand
<fabian__> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/37717/ :)
<uga> kay,... lemme test...
<uga> fabian__: errrm... you're not kugler, right? =)
<fabian__> well, in this file the changes really are "minimal", but there are 3 other files to patch. one of them is the gui-script, and it is nearly impossible for me to change!
<fabian__> aehm, who?!
<uga> fabian__: sebastien kgler, the original file's author ;)
<fabian__> no, I'm not ;) But I sent him the patches and he's looking on them...
<Jucato> that would be sebas
<uga> heh okay. I was wondering if there was a nick change :P
<fabian__>  :)
<Jucato> a whois would tell :)
<uga> aehrmm... sure =)
<uga> fabian__: it looks as if it's searching for something to finish the file
<fabian__> hmm...., and what does that mean for me?
<uga> fabian__: manually patch it?
<fabian__> oh.... damn...
<uga> fabian__: it's simple. the patch lines is only about line number and column no. iirc
<uga> and there's only 2-3 blocks
<uga> so 2-3 copy pastes only
<uga> that is, if the patch is complete
<fabian__> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/37721/ only to check out what this would mean for me ;) - this is also one of the diffs
<yetis> lecek
<stdin> yetis: #ubuntu-tr
<uga> fabian__: I just tested....
<uga> diff file1.txt file2.txt >diff.diff
<uga> rm file2.txt
<uga> patch -n file1.txt diff.diff
<uga> ^^^ works fine
<uga> so not sure what happenned to your patch
<fabian__> hm...
<uga> are you sure you got the complete diff file?
<uga> fabian__: it doesn't work with your original file and patch though
<uga> have you tried with  the diffs from other files?
<fabian__> I'm trying it, just a second please :)
<equipo17> hiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
<fabian__> uga: no, it doesnt work with other patches either :(
<uga> fabian__: maybe normal patches are limited in use
<fabian__> hm.... yeah... maybe they really are....
<Iradigalesc> r
<Cael> is this teh right channel to get help on kubuntu PPC?
<stdin> for kubuntu in general, the place is here
<Cael> was going to ask how do i get my imac to boot the installed kubuntu partion, i had to go into OpenFirmware to make it boot the cd.
<Cael> (i'm trying to get my mac in general to Dualboot OSX and kubuntu )
<BluesKaj> Hmm, no wonder i'm sticking with kmail , thunderbird 2.0 won't launch the browser from email links ..i know there's fix in t-bird about:config but the terminology escapes my understanding :)
<XboxUser> Can anyone here please help me? im new to kubuntu/linux and don't know to install an app
<XboxUser> I have a tar.gz file on my desktop but need help on what to do next
<stdin> !tar
<ubotu> Files with extensions .tar, .gz, .tgz, .zip, .bz2, .7z, .ace and other archive file formats can be opened with ark - also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression
<stdin> it's like a .zip
<XboxUser> ok
<fkm> Is there a way to get rid of the bluetooth-icon in the system settings? I don't have Bluetooth on my desktop computer and if I just remove the bluetooth packages a blank icon remains in the system settings window :(
* emilsedgh always sticks with KApplications
<stdin> why do you need to remove it, it's not hurting you
<fkm> I would. But I don't like KTorrent as much as Azureus ;)
<fkm> stdin, no it's rather a cosmetic thing :D
<emilsedgh> XboxUser: just ask
<stdin> fkm: well I don't think you can, not without re-compiling
<stdin> !pm | XboxUser
<ubotu> XboxUser: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can also benefit AND help you. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first, some find it rude.
<fkm> Ok, thank you stdin :)
<stdin> XboxUser: it depends on what you're installing
<XboxUser> im trying to install klibido
<XboxUser> dunno what to do
<stdin> that's in the repositories
<stdin> !info klibido
<ubotu> klibido: usenet binary grabber for KDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.2.5-3ubuntu5 (feisty), package size 427 kB, installed size 1384 kB
<XboxUser> ah
<uga> XboxUser: you don't need to install it from the sources. What you got are the source code of the application
<stdin> use adept to install it
<fabian__> uga: It's the final newline which is missing!!! :) It works :) Thank you so very much!
<uga> fabian__: for nothing? =)
<uga> congrats, btw
<fabian__> uga: for being there ;)
<deviance> Anyone know why when I hit next song it changes song really really fast and doesnt stop, it only happens occasionaly and fixes on restart.
<cochon_dingue> Hi
<deviance> It happens in amarok, banshee and kaffine wont play either
<emilsedgh> deviance: whats your AmaroK version? I think this is an old bug...havent seen it for a long time
<Kbroc93> bye all
<deviance> How can i check my amarok version without starting it?
<deviance> And it shouldnt affect banshee aswell shout it?
<deviance> Ooh, its suddenly started working again
<deviance> Its my sound system
<emilsedgh> deviance: Help -> About Amarok
<deviance> 1.4.5
<deviance> Whats the newest version?
<stdin> 1.4.7
<deviance> Is the upgrade in the reppos?
<deviance> Its not showing me any newer version available at all.
<stdin> probably on http://kubuntu.org/packages
<stdin> you'll have to add the apt line
<emilsedgh> deviance: 1.4.7, there are newer packages for kubuntu
<deviance> How do I do that stdin?
<deviance> Its only up to 145 in the link you sent
<emilsedgh> deviance: go to kubuntu.org, I think you could find about AmaroK on latest news
<stdin> hmm, should be in feisty-backports actually
<stdin> if you're on dapper/edgy then you're stuck
<deviance> Im on feisty. I think the backports are enabled, how do I check?
<stdin> look in Adept
<stdin> File > Manage Repositories
<deviance> Okay, 1 sec
<emilsedgh> deviance: http://kubuntu.org/announcements/amarok-1.4.7.php learns you :)
<deviance> Yeah I found it :P
<Morrissey> hi! how do I change the permission of a folder an ALL of its files and recursive folders to my current user to read, write and execute?
<deviance> stdin: In the updates tab, pre-release updates and unsupported updates are unticked.
<deviance> Unsuported are backports, correct?
<emilsedgh> Morrissey: there is a checkbox in Properties->Permissions
<stdin> deviance: I think it's unsupported
<deviance> Okay :D
<deviance> Thats worked :D
<emilsedgh> Morrissey: or in konsole type: chmpd -r 777 /path/to/dir :)
* yetis is back.
<Minataku> No you're not
<deviance> owned
<Minataku> lol
<stdin> Morrissey: better is "chmod -r u+rw /path/to/dir"
<emilsedgh> s/chmpd/chmod
<stdin> Morrissey: but why do you need to?
<Minataku> Yeah, you don't want EVERYONE having RWX
<Morrissey> yeah, thanks stdin :)
<Morrissey> stdin, just some permissions on my music files wich I copied from a external drive :) Nothing important .. thanks again
<stdin> ok :)
<Minataku> yetis: Sorry, BTW, just messing around
<Morrissey> does -R make it recursive? Sounds logic enough ;)
<Minataku> Heh, my external drives are mounted outside my /home for reasons that seemed sensible at the time (and still do, more or less)
<stdin> btw, files should *only* be executable if you intend to *execute* then
<emilsedgh> stdin: I just wanted to say thanks to you, youre doing a big job here...
<deviance> I probably shouldnt have, but my WWW directory I chmoded, I dont care who edits it, as I am the only one who uses this PC, and every time I need to update some files I have to open MC
<Minataku> Nonexecutable files, for example, should not have x permission
* stdin does it all whilst eating dinner too :p
<Minataku> Same with executable files you don't want being executed for $REASON
<lewix> hello
<deviance> stdin:  I did an update, and its updating koffice, even though i dont have it installed, is Kontact or Kexi a component of it?
<stdin> deviance: don't think so, it will only update things that are already installed anyway
<deviance> Hmm, well it wasnt installed before :P
<deviance> Doesnt apear to be now
<deviance> I guess its needed by someapp
<stdin> shouldn't be, if it get's installed it's time to report a bug
<deviance> Well, all up todate now :D
<JuJuBee> I just finished setting up my computer lab.  I have nis running.  I created accounts and students can log in.  I know they are supposed to use yppasswd to change passwords.  When they try to, they get an error "yppasswd not running on master host".  when I do rcpinfo -p (on the server) it looks like yppasswd is running.
<Kbroc93> hi andrea
<Kbroc93> andrea: are you Italian?
<inaety> is there a browser that is like epiphany but written in Qt?
<Kbroc93> antonio__: are you italian?
<Tonren> Akregator hasn't updated any feeds in 3 days.  What's the story?
<stdin> have you checked it's settings?
<BluesKaj> got mine ok, this morning Tonren
<Tonren> stdin: Which settings, dude?
<Tonren> Bizarre...
<Tonren> This is really bizarre.
<stdin> Tonren: Akregator's settings, ie: Settings > Configure Akregator
<Tonren> stdin: ..... which settings, though?  There are a lot of settings.
<Tonren> I've manually re-fetched every feed
<stdin> the "General" one
<Tonren> Using Ctrl + L, and hitting F5 on each one
<stdin> "Use fetching interval"
<Tonren> It's at 30 minutes, stdin
<stdin> interval fetching rather
<Tonren> But, I've manually refetched all the feeds, and they still haven't updated.
<BluesKaj> "fetch all feeds" not responding ?
<stdin> then check each feed, right click > edit feed
<stdin> see if they use custom intervals
<Tonren> BluesKaj: It's responding--I can see the icons dim and re-light as they get fetched
<Tonren> stdin: They dont
<Tonren> stdin: Even if they did, it wouldn't matter, because I've been manually refetching them.
<stdin> then it should work, fetches them fine here
<Tonren> I know it should work... but it's not.
<Tonren> The weird thing is that it's not giving me an error.  The feeds aren't becoming X's
<Tonren> It's like it's FINDING them, but pretending that they haven't been updated
<Tonren> Maybe if I turn off "Use browser cache"...
<BluesKaj> is there qicker way to delete old feeds than clicking individual titles with the ctrl key and then deleting ?
<Tonren> Oh, dear.
<Tonren> When I unclicked "Use browser cache" and hit Ctrl + L, all feeds turned to X's.
<Tonren> Oop.. now they're back
<Tonren> But still not updated.
<BluesKaj> AP is really screwed up I have up to 5 copies of each feed at times
<Tonren> Can anyone tell me what might be going on?
<JuJuBee> Anybody able to help me figure out why yppasswd is not working?
<JuJuBee> Been searching the web to no avail.
<poison--> haaarrr
<fabian__> good night everyone!
<poison--> hey buds, how can i add a shortcut for mercury anywhere?
<poison--> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre. Please don't use Adept to install Java if you are on Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy) or earlier.
* genii sips a coffee and thinks about NIS and yppush and other such things
<Tonren> Man... what in the world is up with Akregator?!
<boy330> 
<boy330> who can give me money
* mode/#kubuntu [+o Tm_T]  by ChanServ
<paolo> hi. when I try to download with apt-get, it connects to localhost:4001 (127.0.0.1) and doesn't work. what could be broken?
* mode/#kubuntu [-b *!*=garfield@*.w81-248.abo.wanadoo.fr]  by Tm_T
<Tonren> C'mon guys.  What could be making Akregator think that all its feeds are up-to-date when they're definitely not?
<scriptkiddie> paolo: check your sources
* mode/#kubuntu [-ooo Tm_T Jucato stylus]  by Tm_T
<prudvi> hi i am planning to upgrade to 7.10 , will i lose all the applications i have in 7.04
<paolo> what should i check in the src list scriptkiddie?
<prudvi> and can i upgrade to stable release when it is relessed
<BluesKaj> scriptkiddie, stating the obvious doesn't help him
<sahin_h> prudvi: Yes, you can upgrade after.
<scriptkiddie> BluesKaj: well then help him
<sahin_h> prudvi: However I recommend to wait for the final release.
<prudvi> sahin will it delete my present applications
<scriptkiddie> paolo: open up adept and manage repositories
<prudvi> oh ok
<sahin_h> prudvi: Just 1 month (nearly)
<X1398> i ve installed bzflag in kubuntu but it doesnt show in startmenu
<prudvi> ok
<paolo> scriptkiddie: already solved (the error was not what you said)
<stdin> prudvi: unless you are familiar with dpkg, dependencies and bug fixing, don't upgrade until it's stable
<scriptkiddie> *shrug*, well, i am guessing given the information you told us
<prudvi> mm i dont know any,,,better i wait for stable one
<hcbox> is clustering (like with dvdripper) works with other application ?
<esper] > hello
<esper] > having some odd issues getting xorg to come back up
<esper] > installed the msttcorefonts package
<X1398> !repeat | ubotu
<ubotu> ubotu: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com  http://wiki.ubuntu.com http://www.ubuntuforums.org or http://www.kubuntuforums.net while you wait. Also see !patience
<esper] > and another font named triskweline and it worked fine until i shutdown X to start up a new compile of xmonad
<X1398>  ve installed bzflag in kubuntu how could i creat a shortcut to the "exec/dll"
<lewix> do you know a mdn software where we can actually use the webcam
<esper] > getting "could not init font path element /usr/share/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/misc, remove from list
<esper] > does that for 2 other fonts
<esper] > any ideas?
<esper] > that and "waiting for X server to shutdown FreeFontPath: FPE" "/usr/share/fonts/X11/misc" refcount is 2, should be 1. fixing
<esper] > completely reconfigured my xorg.conf using dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<esper] > and doesnt help
<sahin_h> X1398: Could you start the bzflafg from command line?
<X1398> no
<sahin_h> X1398: So you don't know the path of the program.
<sahin_h> X1398: Well...
<X1398> it starts but crashes with a error
<sahin_h> X1398: Aham!
<sahin_h> X1398: How did you the install?
<X1398> apt
<Tonren> When I hit Ctrl + L to refetch all feeds in Akregator, I can see the icons dim and brighten as it checks them, but it doesn't update them.  There are new articles that Akregator doesn't add.  What's going on?
<sahin_h> X1398: Is there a .bzf directory in your home dir?
<X1398> sahin_h: no
<X1398> sahin_h: but in /usr/game/bzflag (runable programm)
<sahin_h> X1398: Is there any error messages, or just simply crash?
<X1398> how to send it to u
<X1398> sahin_h: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/37724/
<sahin_h> X1398: I'm going to check...
<sahin_h> X1398: What kind of video crad do you have?
<X1398> 8800gtx with the nvidia driver
<X1398> but all other opengl games run(netPanzer/Trigger...)
<sahin_h> X1398: Impressive one! ;-) Is the restricted nvidia driver installed?
<X1398> sahin_h: the nvidia driver from the nvidia page xD
<poison--> havin some issues with java here
<sahin_h> X1398: I'm going to install bzflag to check have I any issue...
<X1398> sahin_h: thx
<Fyodor> hello, I'm using apache tomcat, and I'm having problems with the Java Virtual Machine (is too small).  Have someone got any idea about a command for creating a JVM with more space of memory?
<X1398> sahin_h: sudo aptitude install bzflag
<sahin_h> X1398: Thanks! I've did it already. ;-)
<sahin_h> X1398: I've bad news for you. It works for me.
<Fyodor> I've been reading something like "java -Xmx512m PATH", but the path is a .jar for the tomcat, and I really don't know about it
<X1398> sahin_h: -.-
<X1398> u do bzflag in console? and it runs
<sahin_h> X1398: And it was installed in the start menu... (start > debian > games > arcade > bzflag )
<X1398> ive got no debian sektion may be ive to restart x or smth
* stdin notes there is no "start menu"
<sahin_h> X1398: No I didn't try it that way...
<sahin_h> X1398: If you wait for a seconds I'm going to try.
<Fyodor> If someone know about that, please tell me, because I'm looking for a solution but I didn't find anything, thanks
<sahin_h> X1398: Yep, /usr/games/bzflag works too.
<X1398> sahin_h: i get these errors -.- may be i ve to kill kubuntu and install etch
<sahin_h> X1398: Or maybe you have to install the driver from the repository instead of the nvidia site...
<sahin_h> X1398: Just an idea.
<X1398> the repos driver is buggy
<sahin_h> X1398: Ok, I accept it if you have bad experiences...
<X1398> sahin_h: not usable for the 8800's
<sahin_h> X1398: By the yaw are you tested your card with hteh nvidia-glx-new package?
<X1398> sahin_h: no?howto?
<sahin_h> X1398: nvidia-glx-new - NVIDIA binary XFree86 4.x/X.Org 'new' driver
<sahin_h> X1398: So try to install nvidia-glx-new instead of nvidia-glx
<X1398> sahin_h: ill try
<sahin_h> X1398: I've a 7600GT only , however it works better with this driver.
<tikipreston> KDE is giving me problems. Under style in Appearance and Themes in the Control Center, I cannot "configure" the widget style. Any settings I change in the dialog brought up by the Configure button do not change.
<X1398> sahin_h: i still cant chance my screen res to my 1650x1050 natural res
<sahin_h> X1398: I understand your feelings, this is the reason why I have to use the latest fglrx ATI driver on my notebook.
<X1398> sahin_h: do i have to reeboot?
<sahin_h> X1398: Yes, definitly.
<X1398> sahin_h: ok cu in a few min maybe
<sahin_h> X1398: Because the old nvidia.ko kernel modul still in the memory. I guess..
<Lega> 'ello.
<tikipreston> KDE is giving me problems. Under style in Appearance and Themes in the Control Center, I cannot "configure" the widget style. Any settings I change in the dialog brought up by the Configure button do not change.
<BluesKaj> tikipreston, ppl sometimes forget to click "save" after making changes ...I know it's obvious but I had to mention it.
<genii> You may need also sometimes f5 key to refresh desktop for instance
<X1398> sahin_h: back doesnt work games dont strat up(even those which worked befor)
<tikipreston> I appply the changes, go back to the configure dialog and their back to default. My changes also don't show up in the preview.
<tikipreston> sometimes it will tell me that the window decorator has crashed, but not very often.
<tikipreston> I think it's not saving the changes.
<tikipreston> is there a config file I can manually edit to enable progress bar animation?
<rywa-shywa> give your computer time for a rest.. let him pause some hours and reboot him .. would be my suggestion ^^
<sahin_h> X1398: Sorry, I have no other idea.
<yetis> dncem
<sahin_h> X1398: Do you have a 64bit version of kubuntu?
<tikipreston> 32 bit
<BluesKaj> yes tikipreston, in kcontrol when one saves a change a progress bar pops up
<tikipreston> what?
<tikipreston> I'm trying to turn on the "Animate Progress Bar" option for plastik. None of the other changes I make seem to take effect either. (Not even in the preview)
<BluesKaj> tikipreston, when one saves a change  in kcontrol a progress bar pops up showing that the change is being made.
<tikipreston> that doesn't show up
<BluesKaj> ok, something is preventing changes ...  sudo dpkg --configure -a
<elliott__> Can linux not handle multiple network connections at the same time?
<Tm_T> elliott__: can
<elliott__> I've been having a lot of problems with it
<elliott__> only ath0 or eth0 ever get an IP address, never both
<elliott__> I need both because I'm doing a lot of tests with disabling/enabling the wireless connection through code, but I need to access the internet at the same time
<elliott__> and I've really had to fight with it
<elliott__> nobody?
<BluesKaj> !wireless
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<prudvi> xlib connection to :o.o refused
<prudvi> this is what i get when try to install something
<prudvi> and now when i was trying to use wine to open utorrent this error came
<prudvi> it also says make shure that  your x server is runniing
<prudvi> and %Display is set correctly
<esper] > can anyone help me with a xorg issue?
<jthomas> !samba
<ubotu> samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<tikipreston> sudo dpkg --configure -a didn't do anything
<Lega> Does anyone want to help me figure out why Kubuntu isn't automatically detecting my ethernet card?
<tikipreston> what kind of card is it
<Lega> Agere Systems ET-131x PCI-E Ethernet Controller
<Lega> At least, that is what lspci brings up. Because I don't actually know what kind of card it i.
<Lega> *is
<Lega> Because support for Averatec laptops is horrid. :\
<tikipreston> I've never worked with an ethernet card that's not built into the mobo
<Mr_Pan> any ideaas for a FTP server with GUI ?
<Lega> Hmm. Oh well, I'll work on it. ^^
<esper] > any reason why x will load as root but not as a user?
<esper] > user gives this wierd ass font error
<esper] > but root loads kde just fine
<jthomas> esper] : I too have had that, where X won't start for a normal user.  No idea why, or what happened, or how i fixed it... sorry
<esper] > jthomas: damn, just my luck
<jthomas> yep
<esper] > jthomas: i figure i'll get rid of the last package (font pckage) i installed and try again
<esper] > brb testing
<Lega> !ethernet
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ethernet - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Lega> !lan
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lan - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Lega> Hmm...
<elliott__> The wireless documentation didn't help
<elliott__> I can configure it correctly, but if I connect one, it isconnects the other
<elliott__> disconnects
<poison--> <elliott__> with some specs, u really have to do dat
<poison--> eth0 down so wlan0 works
<alesan> hi
<alesan> is gpg installed by default on kubuntu?
<prudvi> hi
<gnomefreak> alesan: is there  a folder ~/.gnupg
<prudvi> how to start the x server
<gnomefreak> or something of the sort
<alesan> gnomefreak: ?? me?
<gnomefreak> alesan: yes you want to know if its installed
<alesan> no
<gnomefreak> that is one way of knowing
<alesan> I asked if gpg is installed by default on kubuntu
<alesan> I don't know if I installed it or if it is by default
<gnomefreak> alesan: i do think they were going to add it but if they did i havent heard yet
<alesan> what is the exact name of the package anyway?
<prudvi> gnomefreak how to start x server on kubuntu
<gnomefreak> when using gpg it will create a ~/.gnupg dir
<gnomefreak> prudvi: startx works most of time or install kdm and it should load at start up
<prudvi> ok
<gnomefreak> prudvi: if not im gonna need alot more to go on
<jthomas> lol
<XboxUser> Can anyone help me install TightVNC?
<XboxUser> i've got tightvnc-1.3.9_unixsrc.tar.gz but dunno how to install it manually?
<jthomas> XboxUser: you should try to install software in Adept
<jthomas> that file that you have is the source code; it can get a bit complex
<XboxUser> I did try adept but it didn't work
<jthomas> Adept is a Package Manager which can install a ton of Free software (and some non-Free)
<jthomas> what was the issue?
<XboxUser> oh wait, no i haven't
<XboxUser> whats adept?
<jthomas> Adept Package Manager.
<jthomas> or Synaptic, or Kynaptic, or a few others... basically they get all the pieces of a software and install it for you, real slick like.
<XboxUser> got a download link for one of them?
<jthomas> no.  Go to KMenu -> System -> Adept Manager
<jthomas> it'll ask for your password
<XboxUser> there is no adept manager
<XboxUser> nvm there is :)
<Sanne> XboxUser: if you have some time later, you might also want to have a look here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoftwareManagement
<jthomas> once in Adept, go to Adept menu -> Manager Repositories
<jthomas> and put a Checkmark in all of the available ones.
<jthomas> Then Save/Close and (back in regular Adept) click Reload.
<jthomas> Then search for VNC or whatever and rightclick-> install, then at the top select Install
<jthomas> sorry, at the top (once all done almost) click Apply Changes
<jthomas> and its not Reload either, its 'Fetch Updates'
<XboxUser> it says (Converted from a rpm package by alien version 8.65.)
<XboxUser> installed
<XboxUser> wtf, i can't see it anywhere
<XboxUser> how do i uninstall it?
<jthomas> right-click _> remove or something
<jthomas> then Apply Changes
<jthomas> then search again and install the Ubuntu one (not from RPM)
<Lega> Anybody particularly want to help me find out why my ethernet card isn't showing up, and yet for some reason lspci detects it correctly?
<jthomas> Lega can you do 'sudo dhclient eth1' or something?
<jthomas> or eth0 or eth2...
<Lega> All I have is lo and ra1.
<jthomas> that'll give it a DHCP address
<jthomas> yes even if not listed, try it
<Lega> Alright.
<jthomas> or just 'sudo dhclient'
<Lega> What should I be looking for?
<Lega> That did something with my wireless card (ra1).
<jthomas> "ethX bound to address 192.168.1.5" or something
<jthomas> ok then specify 'sudo dhclient eth0'
<Lega> I just did: "Bind socket to interface: No such device"
<XboxUser> I uninstalled tightvnc and now when i click request install, nothing happens
<jthomas> does it say Install" in the Requested column?
<XboxUser> nope
<jthomas> ok then try to reload/fetch updates
<Lega> I have no idea why it isn't automatically there... because when I lspci it shows: Ethernet controller: Agere Systems ET-131x PCI-E Ethernet Controller (rev 01)
<XboxUser> jthomas it still says (Converted from a rpm package by alien version 8.65.) though, whatever that means
<jthomas> is it still listed as installed, XboxUser?
<XboxUser> nope
<jthomas> in Linux there are source files (like the tar.gz that you had), there are Deb files (for Debian and Ubuntu), and there are RPMs (mostly for RedHat and SuSE).  They're all different, slightly (or majorly).  So to install a RPM on Ubuntu, it needs to be converted with a program named 'Alien'
<jthomas> so somehow we need to get the RPM outta the system and have it install the proper Deb file
<XboxUser> hmm, anyone know how to do that?
<jthomas> can you right-click and select Purge, then Apply?
<XboxUser> nope, don't let me select purge
<gianluca> join/ #ubuntu-it
<brad_> hey
<brad_> does anyone here know a lot about wireless networking?
<jthomas> XboxUser: can you go to a command line for me?
<XboxUser> sure
<XboxUser> what command though?
<jthomas> when there let me know ;)
<XboxUser> im there :)
<jthomas> Konsole or XTerm or whichever
<jthomas> ok
<XboxUser> konsole
<XboxUser> im in that one
<tzanger> good afternoon...  has anyone run across youtube locking up the konqueror window?
<tzanger> google videos, kaffeine... these work
<tzanger> youtube though seems to always screw it up
<jthomas> type 'sudo apt-get install tightvncviewer'
<tzanger> I get the first few seconds, then a hard lock
<jthomas> tzanger: i get lockups when leaving but never when playing...
<tzanger> have to use xkill or wait for kde to figureout the app isn't responding and ask if I want to hang it
<jthomas> type 'sudo apt-get install xtightvncviewer' (I had a typo)
<tzanger> my gut instinct is that it's video card/x driver related, as the thinkpad I was using before did not have the problem
<tzanger> it was using vesa driver, this pc is using i960
<jthomas> eh, i don't know
<deviance> Wow, installing Miro installs alot of other stuff :(
<deviance> !miro
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about miro - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<jthomas> XboxUser: I was blocked from typing in that window :(
<jthomas> !democracy
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about democracy - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<jthomas> !democracyplayer
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about democracyplayer - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<deviance> :P
<jthomas> bah
<deviance> Its done now :D
<jthomas> XboxUser: I was blocked from typing in that window :(  XboxUser you'll have to close Adept first
<phanto1> kde4 beta instalation tutorial please
<XboxUser> ah ok
<jthomas> then 'sudo apt-get install xtightvncviewer'
<Daisuke_Ido> jthomas: register your nick :)
<jthomas> i know, i know
<jthomas> i like the freedom ;)
<XboxUser> Ok I think it installed it, where do I find it though?
<jthomas> it should be in KMenu, but at a command line you can launch it also with 'xtightvncviewer' or at the [Alt] [F2]  (run) prompt
<jthomas> XboxUser: almost all software in Linux is installed via a Package Manager like Adept; there are other ways but they get more complex each one...
<XboxUser> ah ok that works , i need the server though :(
<jussi01> phanto1: see the topic
<jthomas> ok then -- 'sudo apt-get install tightvncserver' (no X in this name)
<jthomas> or try it in Adept
<jon_> would anyone possibly know why my computer gives me a black screen half the time i boot it? ill restart it and its fine again.
<jussi01> jthomas: whats wrong with krdc?
<jthomas> i wasn't asked about it ;)
<XboxUser> hmm, it installed the server but how do I open it/ configure it?
<jussi01> heh
<deviance> Whens the new Open Office entering the Repos?
<jthomas> XboxUser: to start VNC server, at the command line type: tightvncserver
<Daisuke_Ido> deviance: 2.3?
<jthomas> deviance: a while i think, its not even out yet is it??
<deviance> Yeah Release today
<Daisuke_Ido> may already be available through feisty backports
<jthomas> i thought it was a year away still or some BS
<jthomas> oh!
<deviance> No no
<jthomas> wow i thought NEXT september!
<jthomas> lol
<Daisuke_Ido> it's been in gutsy's repos for at least a week or two
<deviance> :P
<XboxUser> jthomas I did that but it just says some lines, nothing to let me configure it or anything
<deviance> Not in feistys yet
<jthomas> XboxUser: it should ask for passwords so that you can later connect
<Lega> YES!
<Lega> Totally got my card installed.
<jthomas> Lega: nice!  what it was?
<XboxUser> yeah it did but what about everything else like ports etc, is it not like ultravnc on windows?
<Lega> It turns out the card is detected, but unsupported. So I had to download the et131x drivers from sourceforge, compile them, and then insert them into modules.
<Lega> At least, I think that is what I did.
<jhutchins> XboxUser: It's not like windows.
<Lega> http://linuxinside.blogspot.com/2007_03_01_archive.html <-- search for et131x and you'll see what I did.
<XboxUser> damn, how do I do everything then like ports and stuff?
<jthomas> sooorta... you can do that i text file.  At a command line type (and read) 'man tightvncserver' (or do some web searches)
<Lega> Testing something real quick...
<jhutchins> XboxUser: Suggest you read the manpage.
<jhutchins> XboxUser: Seriously, if you want the standard defaults, just run it, but if you need to customize it then you should read up.
<Lega> Am I still connected?
<Lega> Grargh...
<Lega> Well, I suppose I haven't gotten it completely figured out yet.
<jokijo> hey
<Lega> jthomas, might you have any idea why (after installing the drivers and eth0 is now showing up) that if i disable wireless, and yet am connected wired with my ethernet card to the router, why my internet connection fails?
<Lega> My router is connected to a switch and my computer is connected to that switch.
<jthomas> does it have an IP?
<jthomas> an IP address?
<Daisuke_Ido> i would like, if i may, to call for a moment of silence on behalf of the family of James Oliver Rigney Jr, aka Robert Jordan
* Daisuke_Ido removes his hat
<hydrogen> !offtopic
<ubotu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<hydrogen> daed guys are not on topic for this channel
<Daisuke_Ido> repect is never offtopic.
<Daisuke_Ido> but thank you for the respect you showed for a COUPLE seconds before throwing that out there.
<hydrogen> only long enough to read what you said and type a response.
<Daisuke_Ido> and you continue to keep this offtopic, so i would direct you to #kubuntu-offtopic, where you can continue this discussion.
<tsb> If I go to "Keyboard Layout", "Layout Variant" is empty. And under avaliable layouts, all seem to be qwerty. I'd like to try dvorak
<Daisuke_Ido> without me, of course
<hydrogen> I'll pass.
<LegatoB> Argh, stupid Ubuntu network again.
<LegatoB> Anyway, yeah, this is Lega.
<LegatoB> jthomas- I did the sudo dhclient eth0 command, and it gave the card an ipaddress of 192.168.0.3
<LegatoB> Which is a valid IP in reference to the way my router gives out IPs. My other wireless hub gives out 192.168.1.x IP addresses.
<jhutchins> LegatoB: So what's the problem?
<LegatoB> Well, let me check something... the problem might have fixed itself.
* jhutchins suspects LegatoB's route table wasn't updated.
<junkeR> hello, where can I get help when running SimCity 2000 under wine using Kubuntu?
<LegatoB> Hey... it is fixed, I think. :D
<LegatoB> I just unchecked my wireless card in Network, and I still have internet.
<Daisuke_Ido> junkeR: winehq.org
<LegatoB> So that means I'm getting internet through the cable.
<LegatoB> Awesome. :D
<jthomas> good!
<jthomas> sorry i was gone for a wile
<LegatoB> 'tis alright, thanks for your help. ^^
<junkeR> thanks Daisuke_Ido
<jthomas> happy to see its working!  pass the help along some time ;)
<LegatoB> Most definitely.
<XboxUser> whats the command to uninstall tightvnc viewer/server? don't work
<poison--> tried adept?
<jussi01> sudo apt-get remove tightvncserver xtightvncviewer
<jthomas> 'sudo apt-get remoev xtightvncviewer tightvncserver'
<jthomas> um yeah XboxUser i have typos, look at jussi01
<Lega> Does what have an IP address?
<poison--> lmao
<poison--> ??
<poison--> me so horny
<JimmyDee> what an incredibly geeky thing to say in a place like this
<JimmyDee> anyone use mwavem?
<Daisuke_Ido> what is it?
<JimmyDee> its the driver for the mwave hybrid soundcard / modem
<JimmyDee> which of course does not work on my lapto;p
<poison--> what does lspci show?
<JimmyDee> checking
<lozzy> Hi. I'm trying to install a backports package for HAL (I'm having issues with my DVD+RW, I've read a bug report stating it's fixed in this release). When running aptitude on the pkg I get: 'E: Unknown pattern type: f'. I have no experience with .deb distros whatsoever. What does this error mean?
<Lega> *sigh*
<JimmyDee> 00:05.0 Multimedia Controller: IBM3780DSP [Mwave}] 
<Lega> My network card is so screwy.
<JimmyDee> hello again lega
<Lega> Hello JimmyDee.
<Lega> Alright: When I disable my wireless card, I can't surf the web, connect to IRC, connect to AIM/Yahoo/MSN or anything, but my torrents still continue to go on.
<Lega> And I show activity on my eth0 connection through one of my Karamba widgets...
<coreymon77> Lega: thats wierd
<poison--> really weird
<Lega> coreymon77: I know, I just can't figure it out. :E
<coreymon77> Lega: w/e, not that big a deal
<poison--> seems like a dns issue
<poison--> <JimmyDee>, i ment modem brand and model
<Lega> coreymon77: Well, it kind of is an issue... because I'd like to use this laptop at other people's houses, and I'd like to connect through wired there.
<coreymon77> Lega: shut off the torrents then
<Lega> Hmm, I'll try that... brb.
<JimmyDee> should work wired even with the network card on
<coreymon77> ya, wired doesnt really matter
<JimmyDee> mine does
<poison--> had dat issue with knoppix
<JimmyDee> poison: ibm thinkpad 770 mwave modem
<poison--> wireless worked fine, but wired couldnt even get ip from dhcp
<JimmyDee> modem query timed out
<poison--> k, just a sec
<JimmyDee> kppp
<poison--> ttySL0?
<Lega> And I'm back. :p
<poison--> JimmyDee, did u check tuxmobil.com?
<tinin> Hi, I get a pop up window all the time saying: It was not possible to find the MIME type application/octet-stream. How could I fix this, please?
<Lega> Okay, so, torrents work, but nothing else does, when my wireless card is disabled.
<poison--> http://tuxmobil.org/ibm.html
<poison--> Lega, tried wlan down, eth0 up?
<Lega> Let me try it.
<poison--> k, time to go home
<poison--> l8rm guys
<VirtualPC> hi
<VirtualPC> Hello room
<VirtualPC> hello zoe
<LegatoB> And Ubuntu IRC hates my nickname, apparently.
<LegatoB> poison-- torrents work, but nothing else does.
<LegatoB> With the ra1 (my wireless) down and eth0 up. :\
<LegatoB> Oddly enough, now I'm showing all my download/upload going through my eth0, and only 1kb of download going through wireless.
<Lega> I hate Linux. >.<
<JimmyDee> hey now, we'll make you use vist
<JimmyDee> a
<Lega> No, anything but that!
<jhutchins> LegatoB: Probably didn't reset your routing table.
<Lega> I'm sorry!
<Lega> How might I do that, jhutchins?
<jhutchins> LegatoB: Does /etc/init.d/network restart bring the wireless back up?
<JimmyDee> f o r m a _
<tazgodx> whats hte terminal command to veiw installed wireless cards?
<Lega> The wireless isn't down right now.
<JimmyDee> sudo nano /etc/network/interfaces
<jhutchins> tazgodx: ifconfig, iwconfig, iwlist, depending on what you want to see.
<jhutchins> Lega: Type 'sudo root' and ponder the results.
<Lega> Command not found is not really something to ponder.
<JimmyDee> we had a technician nicknamed 404 in our shop
<jhutchins> Lega: Sorry, brainfart, it's route.
<Lega> XD
<Lega> jhutchins: Okay... http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/37738/
<JimmyDee> he's linuxed his router, good man
<Lega> What now?
<JimmyDee> youve installed dd-wrt on your router
<JimmyDee> good job
<Lega> Oh, that was only on one of them.
* ScorpKing likes dd-wrt
<Lega> That isn't the main router.
<Lega> That dd-wrt router connects to a switch, which my main router connects to.
<Lega> the 192.168.0.1 router is the one that supplies my internet.
<JimmyDee> linux my toaster!
<Lega> Maybe I should install dd-wrt on my main router... Hmm.
<Lega> Nah, one thing at a time.
<ScorpKing> Lega: there is a channel for dd-wrt and related wireless issues on irc.jawug.za.net - #wnet
<JimmyDee> thats not his issue at this point scorp
<Lega> Well, that isn't what is giving me problems... But thanks, I'll check that later.
<lozzy> Is there anyone here who can help me with an Audio CD issue with Kubuntu?
<ScorpKing> :)
<JimmyDee> its that hippy longhair music you've been listening to lozzy
<lozzy> lol.
<lozzy> I would be listening to it if KDE would load the cd.
<Lega> So, does anyone have any idea what my problem could be? I'm still at a loss- the fact that I was able to install my network card is amazing in and of itself.
<JimmyDee> will the miracles never cease
<JimmyDee> his network card works even when its off
<JimmyDee> and he's bellyachin
<Lega> I heard angels when I did it- I swear.
<JimmyDee> thats the lsd from 1986 man, its back
<Lega> Man, I wasn't even alive in 1986.
<JimmyDee> I was, it was a good year
<Lega> So I've heard.
<JimmyDee> its me birthday
<JimmyDee> 38 of em
<Lega> It is my birthday tomorrow.
<lozzy> holy cow, I fixed it. lol
<Lega> 18 of em.
<lozzy> It's arts, the evil thing.
<Lega> Arts is a horrible, horrible thing.
<JimmyDee> we've been there done that
<Lega> Anyway... no ideas?
* ScorpKing whish JimmyDee happy birthday.
<JimmyDee> thankie
<ScorpKing> Lega: what's the problem. just got here.
<Lega> Oh.
<lozzy> happy birthday.
<emilsedgh> Happy Birthday to you Lega and JimmyDee
<Lega> ^_^
<thomas__> what http server should I install on my linux machine?
<JimmyDee> Wanted: Birthday Gift = Girl who uses Ubuntu
<JimmyDee> a p a c h e
<JimmyDee> 2
<thomas__> alright
<Lega> ScorpKing: I just installed my ethernet card. So I have ra1 (wireless) and eth0 (ethernet). Whenever I sudo ifconfig ra1 down, disabling the wireless, I cannot: a)surf the web b)connect to IRC/AIM/Yahoo/MSN/* c) do anything internet related. HOWEVER, my torrents still download (showing that I'm connected to the internet somehow), and one of my Karamba widgets shows that Eth0 is downloading/uploading.
<JimmyDee> is it plugged in?
<Lega> JimmyDee: Strangely, that is what I wanted for my birthday too. :[ Or at least one who knows how to fandangle a computer.
<Lega> JimmyDee: ... Yes. Yes it is.
<JimmyDee> I got a linux using girlfriend, I made her use it
<JimmyDee> but she's redhat....boooo
<Lega> Haha. XD
<thomas__> what would be the best package for apache2?
<JimmyDee> ummm apache2
<Lega> ScorpKing: Any idea as to what is up?
<thomas__> cause theres apache2 ssl
<thomas__> perl
<ScorpKing> Lega: if you get dns from ra1 and eth0 the dns from the last one that you connect will be used. after disableing ra1 just ifup and ifdown eth0 to get new dns from it. that works for me.
<JimmyDee> if you want ssl install ssl
<Lega> Uno momento.
<thomas__> JimmyDee: i don't know if I want it though :S?? do i?
<JimmyDee> do you want https://
<JimmyDee> ?
<thomas__> https?
<JimmyDee> secure transactions
<thomas__> hmm i don't know, but I want a secure webserver..........
<JimmyDee> k, do you have a certificate?
<thomas__> for what
<JimmyDee> from verisign or other such agency?
<thomas__> nope
* ScorpKing notes that there has been 50 more average user on #kubuntu in the last week...
<JimmyDee> just install apache2
<thomas__> okie dokie
<JimmyDee> I swear I just saw his name as PhishFart
<jokijo> hello?
<JimmyDee> hell
<JimmyDee> o
<jokijo> after i rebooted my desktop resolution changed
<ScorpKing> Lega: any news?
<jokijo> now its not even giving me the option to set it to the screen size it was before
<jokijo> any ideas?
<thomas__> JimmyDee:
<JimmyDee> yes?
<thomas__> JimmyDee: how do I know if it is installed? I know it's installed
<thomas__> JimmyDee: but it doesn't show in programs internet folder?
<vas>  terminal
<JimmyDee> goto a browser and goto http://localhost
<JimmyDee> or 127.0.0.1
<thomas__> JimmyDee: alright but for all other applications, aren't they suppost to show up in k menu? If not then how can u tell what you installe?
<ScorpKing> lol
<JimmyDee> apache is a server, not an application
<JimmyDee> it lives in console land
<thomas__> JimmyDee: cool console land
<jokijo> after a reboot my screen size went crazy
<JimmyDee> define crazy
<thomas__> instane
<jokijo> lol
<thomas__> insane
<dappermuis> anyone who's looking for apache in KMenu shouldn't be setting up apache (imho)
<JimmyDee> I'm that, but I dont affect your screen resolution
<thomas__> dappermuis: shut your trap no offence
<ScorpKing> hi dappermuis. lol
#kubuntu 2007-09-18
<dappermuis> thomas__, lol i wasn't trying to be rude, i was just making a point :D
<JimmyDee> dapp, he gets to work with httpd.conf soon
<jokijo> crazy = it changed to x  640 x 480
<dappermuis> ScorpKing :)
<dappermuis> how goes?
<ScorpKing> great!
<jfisher> This is Lega.
<thomas__> dappermuis: well don't discourage man, there are a lot of people that are just starting out somehow u know
<kkathman> looking for apache on Kmenu??  you mean its not there??
<jfisher> Scorp: That seems to do the trick.
<jfisher> :D
<dappermuis> JimmyDee, hehe - that should be fun!
<kkathman> oh no!
<dappermuis> thomas__, yes I understand that, but i believe that before one goes messing around with setting up web servers etc, they should at least know how daemons like those are handled
<JimmyDee> I should note that what I am about to say is NOT recommended by Ubuntu, or Debian
<dappermuis> lol kkathman
<jokijo> help?
<JimmyDee> one word, webmin
<dappermuis> hmmm...
<ScorpKing> jfisher: i whish i knew a way around that, but for now i just restart the connection to get dns to reset.
* dappermuis has mixed feelings about webmin
<thomas__> dappermuis: i have an apache server on windows :S
<jfisher> How do I check to make sure that my wireless isn't up?
<dappermuis> thomas__, hehe i see - well the linux one is so much cooler to setup!!
<JimmyDee> pull the antenna off
<kkathman> rofl
<dappermuis> hha
<ScorpKing> jfisher: ifconfig at1
<thomas__> dappermuis: i hope so i hate windows apache a lot of hassle I wonder how is this different thoug
<ScorpKing> jfisher: if it shows no ip it's down.
<kkathman> show it a picture of pee wee herman - nothing can get up over that
<JimmyDee> oh then you'll love httpd.conf
<thomas__> yea i love it
<dappermuis> hmmm, thomas__, well everything is configured in your httpd.conf file - if you get your head around that then you're sorted
<thomas__> :S hate it
<kkathman> whoa crimsun - heya  :)
<ScorpKing> thomas__: apache is a lot better under linux. :D
<thomas__> dappermuis: how do you think i configured apache on windows :S
<dappermuis> thomas__, lol - nafc
<ScorpKing> cmd
<thomas__> dappermuis: through the http file
<JimmyDee> just get it straight that a daemon while closely spelled is not a demon
<dappermuis> i havent used windows in about 5 years :D
<jfisher> ScorpKing: I want to be 100% sure it is down: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/37745/ <-- Is that down?
<kkathman> JimmyDee:  well at times they both have similar attributes :)
<JimmyDee> 100% sure, remove and stomp upon the device
<JimmyDee> twice
<thomas__> daemon is a demon
<jfisher> ... I want to be 100% sure without destroying the device. <<;;
<ScorpKing> jfisher: it's down. no IP
<JimmyDee> hmm
<jfisher> Awesome.
* dappermuis laughs at the irony
<thomas__> jfisher I CONNECTED !
<dappermuis> most people struggle to get their wireless devices up
<thomas__> just kiddin lol
<JimmyDee> I'm 38 I struggle to get it up too
<dappermuis> bwahaha
<ScorpKing> lmao! shame
<jfisher> The only thing I struggle with my wireless is getting it into roaming mode (still have not been able to accomplish it) without my computer going insane.
<JimmyDee> once again define insane
<JimmyDee> its in the same category as wonky
<thomas__> ScorpKing: why is apache better on linux? you still have the config file in windows
<jfisher> JimmyDee: That is another problem for another day. I'm tuckered out.
<JimmyDee> because theres NO windows
<brad__> I have a question. I am using a laptop. I want to disable the touchpad because I use an external mouse. The keyboard and mouse settings don't seem to have anything helpful... any help is appriciated.
<JimmyDee> methinks thats somewhere in the synaptics thingie
* BluesKaj wonders how pc app developers come up with the terminology in the first place ...some of it is so deliberately arcane as make one think of a secret society's lingo :)
<ScorpKing> thomas__: i don't use windows. my servers with apache has been setup once and they still run.
<inaety> is there a browser that is like epiphany but written in Qt?
<dappermuis> btw, whatever happened to the mozilla-qt project?
<thomas__> ScorpKing: what kind of authentication do you use?
<thomas__> ScorpKing: if any
<Carnage`> Does anyone know why the shell, that is used when removing the "splash" bootoption is so crappy, that it totally screws up line breaks in the boot up process?
<ScorpKing> thomas__: none
<thomas__> ScorpKing: cause I used pure auth
<jfisher> Hey... I just typed ifconfig to check everything out, and what the hell is this> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/37746/
<thomas__> ScorpKing: and i bet thats not secure
<JimmyDee> life is not secure
<dappermuis> thomas__, it depends what you're securing
<ScorpKing> JimmyDee: insane - afflicted with or characteristic of mental derangement. lol
<thomas__> hey do you guys know what historical event happened today?
<JimmyDee> there are different levels of security, like will your girl be out with another guy tonight? or Welcome to First Federal Savings and Loan...
<JimmyDee> JimmyDee was BORN thomas
<dappermuis> thomas__, no - but i bet you're gonna tell us :D
<thomas__> OMG I Can't believe u guys dont know
<jfisher> ScorpKing/JimmyDee/AnyoneElse: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/37746/ <-- What is that?
<ScorpKing> thomas__: i hope it's not the date windows was released.
<thomas__> oh yea thats true JimmyDeehehe happybday.............LINUX"S FIRST RELEASE
<thomas__> hehe
<dappermuis> oooohhhh
<brad__> Nobody? Disable a mouse?
<ScorpKing> thomas__: what year? 1991?
<JimmyDee_> not that button
<thomas__> ScorpKing: shoot not sure
<dappermuis> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/September_17#Events
<dappermuis> nice one thomas__
<thomas__> dappermuis: :S
<ScorpKing> jfisher: that is the ip that's given to the device if no dhcp if available. it should still not work.
<JimmyDee_> thats an internally applied ip addy
<BluesKaj> linux birthday ...happy happy ...wonder what Linus is doing to celebrate ? :)
<jfisher> ScorpKing: Thanks. ^^
<JimmyDee_> my birthday coincides with linux...eerie
<thomas__> ye
<thomas__> JimmyDee_: didnt even know!?
<ScorpKing> jfisher: np
<thomas__> JimmyDee_: hehe cool eh
<dappermuis> urgh...i've still got university assignments to do :/
<kirk> any idea why my screen size changed after a reboot? and doesnt give the option to change it back to where it was..
<sven_oostenbrink> Hi there, I have a laptop with kubuntu installed but I also want to see the graphical screen of a remote server.. Could anybody point me in the right direction on how to do this?
<jfisher> ScorpKing: Um... how do I get my wireless back up, now? sudo ifconfig ra1 up doesn't seem to be working. <_<
<BluesKaj> happy birthday JimmyDee_ :) I won't ask how old
<thomas__> BluesKaj: i know how old he is :S
<JimmyDee_> I'm 2 2 old
<ScorpKing> thomas__: i wasn't sure what year but i remember reading something like that. it is 1991 btw.
<dappermuis> sven_oostenbrink: read up on vnc :)
<brad__> sven_oostenbrink: krdc supports connections to both vnc and rdp servers.
<ScorpKing> jfisher: do ifdown first
<thomas__> JimmyDee_: changing ur story?
<JimmyDee_> no I'm 2 old
<thomas__> o
<brad__> kirk: Did you change anything? Like the video driver for example?
<kirk> havent changed anything
<JimmyDee_> sounds like sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg for you kirk
<jfisher> ScorpKing: That doesn't do it, either: sudo ifdown ra1 (then) sudo ifconfig ra1 up :No IP address. It appears ra1 is still not up.
<sven_oostenbrink> dappermuis, Bedankt, thanks a lot!
<thomas__> how do I check to see if my ssh server is up?
<brad__> ssh to 127.0.01?
<brad__> 127.0.0.1
<JimmyDee_> ssh localhost
<sven_oostenbrink> brad_, thanks!
<JimmyDee_> or nmap -v -A localhost
<brad__> kirk: Do what Jimmy said,  select the appropriate video driver and you can select the resolutions you want supported.
<JimmyDee_> if you got nmap installed
<thomas__> not installed by default?
<thomas__> i had it on windows
<thomas__> tried to port scan and hack everyone hehe
<JimmyDee_> nmap is not factory in windows either
<ScorpKing> jfisher: sudo ifdown at1 then sudo ifup at1. make sure the router is on. other than that i donno.
<dappermuis> hey ScorpKing, you know Jimmy Wales from wikipedia was in cape town this weekend
<kirk> ok thanks, ill try that, brb
<ScorpKing> dappermuis: nope! didn't know. lol
<dappermuis> oh, and iCommons is setting up a free culture house in cape town!!
<JimmyDee_> 9-3 odds says kirk is logged out shortly
<dappermuis> its gonna be the first of its kind afaik
<thomas__> its sudo ssh stop right?
<ScorpKing> was anyone at the kde-edu irc meeting this weekend?
<dappermuis> sudo /etc/init.d/sshd stop thomas__
<thomas__> no in console
<dappermuis> yes
<JimmyDee_> thomas have you tried crochet or maybe knitting?
<ScorpKing> lol
<thomas__> dappermuis: i was able to stop it earlier without full path
<jfisher> ScorpKing: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/37747/ That doesn't look right... Any idea? Sorry to bug ya so much, you seem to be the most knowledgable on the subject.
<ScorpKing> not really. checking...
<JimmyDee_> you certainly dint get it with ssh stop it would have to be sshd stop
<ScorpKing> jfisher: it's not getting dhcp from the router. check your signal and make sure dnsmasq or whatever gives hdcp is running on the router.
<BluesKaj> jfisher, I saw that very message last night when I was trying out the Netbsd live cd , it fails to see the ethernet card , hence no dhcp
<JimmyDee_> looks like you accomplished to break your network
<jfisher> Awesome.
<jfisher> Just what I was attempting to do!
<BluesKaj> it prolly has to be setup manually
<kirk> jimmy, what was that command again for the screen size u just told me?
<kirk> i hit test screen and it froze up
<JimmyDee_> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<kirk> gracias
<JimmyDee_> di nada
<brad__> So... I figured it out, should have figured it out sooner. New question, do I need any of the wacom drivers in xorg.conf at all? Like, what is the eraser divice?
<brad__> And the cursor device?
<thomas__> dappermuis: its not working
<thomas__> dappermuis: sudo /etc/init.d/sshd stop
<thomas__> dappermuis: ok nm
<dappermuis> :)
<ScorpKing> thomas__: first time using linux?
<thomas__> ScorpKing: i guess i would say so
<thomas__> ScorpKing: maybe i'll try knitting :S
<ScorpKing> lol
<JimmyDee_> thomas was an irishman, he used to smuggle arms, until the british caught him and cut off his lucky charms
<thomas__> ScorpKing: thats wha JimmyDee_ suggested :S
<thomas__> lol
<jfisher> *sigh*
<thomas__> but no i'm gonna slug through this
<dappermuis> k, im going to bed
<dappermuis> cheers all
<ScorpKing> thomas__: if you used windows all your life linux can be confusing. i suggest lots of google.
<jfisher> Well, now I have ethernet working, but wireless is broken. That was awesome.
<ScorpKing> nite
<JimmyDee_> then you succeeded in your quest
<thomas__> ScorpKing: yyyyyyyummmmmm google sounds tasty
<ScorpKing> jfisher: no connection to the router?
<JimmyDee_> everything you need to know about linux is out there on google
<jfisher> ScorpKing: Or something. I have no idea.
<NickPresta> JimmyDee_, assuming you know what to look for :)
<thomas__> NickPresta: WELL SAID nick
<ScorpKing> lol. true
<thomas__> NickPresta: exactly
<NickPresta> I always like it when someone suggests the man pages to newbies so they can "learn". How are they suppose to read man pages for things they've never heard of and don't know exist? ;)
<JimmyDee_> the man pages are written in geek
<NickPresta> JimmyDee_, I find them quite informative, but that's another story for OT
<JimmyDee_> they are quite informative, if you speak geek
<JimmyDee_> I'm a translator
<JimmyDee_> geek to english and back
<thomas__> JimmyDee_: cool
<thomas__> JimmyDee_: geek can be   sometimes hard to undertstand but takes me a while
<ScorpKing> jfisher: i'm not sure what your setup with the routers are but it looks like dhcp isn't running on it. it's a pain to get it working sometimes and i have to go to bed now. maybe someone else can help.
<jfisher> Oh hell... I have no idea what I just did, but now wireless is up.
<jfisher> XD
<jfisher> Thanks very much for all your help ScorpKing. ^^
<ScorpKing> np. nite everyone.
<JimmyDee_> reboot fixes everything jfisher
<JimmyDee_> oh no thats windowxs
<jfisher> Format fixes everything JimmyDee_!
<jfisher> Oh wait... that's windows too.
<JimmyDee_> parted fixes everything
<jfisher> Parted destroys lives.
<JimmyDee_> or at least careers
<JimmyDee_> the terminal is your freyund
<jfisher> Perfect, I have my computer now doing exactly what I wanted it to- If wireless crashes, it'll switch to ethernet.
<JimmyDee_> time to format and do it all again
<JimmyDee_> I was 2 steps away from formatting my production server yesterday
<judgen> any way of using gnome desklets in kicker?
<emilsedgh> anyone knows how could i enable certification manager of kmail?
<JimmyDee_> sudo apt-get install kleopatra/
<JimmyDee_> its a thought
<emilsedgh> thanks JimmyDee_, I tried kgpg, that didnt work
<JimmyDee_> my birthday just got alot brighter, the lovely and talented Donna on stage #1 just called
<kirk> Hey JImmy
<cloakable> Real men don't use vim, they use cat > file << "EOF"
<blueyed> Hi. I've just experienced a very strange and frustrating issue with KDE/kdm(?). Suddenly kdm/X seems to believe that the super key is pressed all the time.. keyboard input stopped working altogether and the mouse behaves as if the super/win key is pressed all the time. See https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/140555
<blueyed>  I have this in another running kdm session and therefor could debug this, if you have some idea(s)..
<Tonren> How do I get to a Windows XP Shared Folder in Kubuntu?
<NickPresta> Tonren, mount it
<NickPresta> !mount | Tonren
<ubotu> Tonren: Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Kubuntu, go to System Settings -> Advanced Tab -> Disks & Filesystem. See also !fstab and !DiskMounter
<Tonren> Hmm, I'll try that.
<brad__> I think he means a folder shared on an xp box, the answer would be samba.
<Tonren> Next... When I hit Ctrl + L to refetch all feeds in Akregator, I can see the icons dim and brighten as it checks them, but it doesn't update them.  There are new articles that Akregator doesn't add.  What's going on?
<Tonren> THIS one ain't on Google.
<BluesKaj> Tonren, check in system menu/storage media to see if your XP partiton is mounted
<Tonren> BluesKaj: It's not a partition--it's on the LAN.
<brad__> Yes, you need to install samba.
<Tonren> samba and smbfs are both installed, but going to Remote Places-->Samba Shares gives me an error "There are no samba shares".
<brad__> Does it come with kubuntu? I don't remember.
<Tonren> Rather, "UNable to find any workgroups in your local network."
<BluesKaj> it has to be installed , brad__
<tekstacy> 'lo all
<brad__> Yeah, you can use add a network drive, then hit microsoft windows network drive.
<tekstacy> Hey is there a way to run DirectX?
<hydrogen> no
<brad__> Not really, but wine has direct x wrappers.
<brad__> No?
<tekstacy> Is there a way to fix a program from sucking in OpenGL mode?
<brad__> It depends what the source of the suckage is.
<tekstacy> Google Earth is giving me hell
<brad__> If it's just that the program has crap graphics... no.
<brad__> Ah, haven't tried it yet.
<BluesKaj> Tonren, open konq and type smb:/  in the addressbar
<Tonren> Bizarre... I did exactly that before, and it didn't work. Now it works.
<brad__> BluesKaj: He essentially already did that by going to "Samba Shares"
* genii sips a coffee and contemplates strangling whoever brings DirectX to Kubuntu
<brad__> So... can I access things in remote:/ from the shell?
* tekstacy chugs a coffe and contemplates strangling someone at MS just for fun
<cloakable> :D
<cloakable> tekstacy: Bill Gates or Steve Ballimer, please.
<tekstacy> No, someone who does driver support, they have it coming.....
<cloakable> haha
<cloakable> Just blow up Redomnd :P
<cloakable> *Redmond
<brad__> The stuff in remote:/ seems to be symbolic links... so where is the folder those links are in?
<tekstacy> wow, virtual box with kubuntu kicks ass. I have the panel at the top and a windows task bar at the bottom of my screen
<petitout> hi was wondering how can a permission to rename file be denied if you<re using sudo then command line?
<sven_oostenbrink> Hi there, I am using compiz-fusion, great stuff, but when using 4 desktops with shift switcher, I only shift through the windows of the current desktop.. How can I make it shift through all windows of all desktops??
<petitout> hah got my answer i was using a pipe and therfore had to reuse the command sudo after the pipe
<petitout> didn<t know that oh well
<blueyed> petitout: you might want to checkout "tee".
<igorgue> Hi people... I'm a Ubuntu Gutsy user, that want to see what's new in KDE4... how I install it?
<hydrogen> !gutsy
<ubotu> Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due October 2007) | It is development software, as such unstable, support _only_ in #ubuntu+1
<igorgue> should I install only kubuntu-desktop?
* Jucato points igorgue to the channel topic
<Jucato> igorgue: take note that this is still beta2, and not quite complete in the end-user facing areas
<Jucato> (for one there is no working panel replacement yet, no default wallpaper, and in Kubuntu packages, no extra plasmoids)
<igorgue> dont get me wrong... Im a GNOME fan :P, I just want to see whats new
* Jucato thinks igorgue might be a bit disappointed if he tries at this point...
<igorgue> I've just seen a big improvement in Amarok... but what else?
<igorgue> ok Jucato, I will not
<igorgue> do you guys think that 4.0 was needed?
<Jucato> amarok isn't released together with KDE. it has a different release schedule and isn't packaged as part of the main KDE stuff. so you'll have to perform some manual compilations to get that
<cpk1> Alright I have a confusing problem... my spdif out seems to have randomly stopped working.  I was listening to music and then go do an errand and all of a sudden my housemates are complaining my music doesnt work, any ideas on where to start?
<igorgue> I mean... I haven't seen any BIG change
<Jucato> most of the big changes at this point are under-the-hood
<Jucato> as for being needed, yes if only for one reason. Qt 4
<igorgue> Jucato: so you still stuck by tooltech?
<Jucato> KDE uses open source Qt. so practically yes
<igorgue> I mean from GNOME 1.x and 2.0 was a big change
<igorgue> and they are still planning 3.0
* Jucato sighs
<igorgue> sorry... I was a KDE user
<igorgue> but for almost 2 years... I was still seeing the same desktop, so I get bored
<igorgue> 3.3 3.4 3.5 are almost the same thing
<Jucato> go to http://dot.kde.org and search for the articles entitled Road to KDE 4 and Pillars of KDE 4
<Jucato> of course they'd be the same thing!!!
<Jucato> well practically...
<igorgue> yeah I know
<igorgue> but changing the file manager... is not an improvement
<Jucato> if you think so
<igorgue> as a matter of facts KDE users were very happy with Konqueror
<Jucato> if you think so
<kirk> thanks JimmyDee, i got it working
<Jucato> anyway this is going a bit offtopic. the instructions to get KDE 4 beta 2 is in the link in the channel topic
<igorgue> but what are the advantage of Dolphin that you guys can point me?
<Jucato> (besides that it's like nautilus?)
<igorgue> ahh yeah... OF
<igorgue> yeah why KDE wants to be like Nautilus... you dont like nautilus right?
<Jucato> don't worry too much about KDE users. Konqueror is not going away. it's still there, installed by default, web browser by default
<igorgue> not want to be... want to use something like Nautilus
<Jucato> just a few clicks to switch from Dolphin to Nautilus
<kkathman> But Konq file manager isnt anything like nautilus
<igorgue> I think konqueror is cool
<kkathman> its much better
<Jucato> kkathman: was talking about dolphin
<flaccid> krusader rox my sox
<scriptkiddie> dolphin is easier to work around for general file management
<kkathman> I know
<scriptkiddie> konq is great for everything
<Jucato> and no, I just said "like nautilus" with sarcasm
<igorgue> scriptkiddie: like nautilus :P
<Jucato> (just to try to end the offtopic discussion)
<kkathman> I dont mind Konq as a web browser, if it were just tad bit faster
<scriptkiddie> igorgue: *shrugs* ... i like power steering better than i do manual?
<kkathman> but its the only browser that somehow correctly renders all flash 9 thingies
<igorgue> I think that the web is getting browsers slower I remember konq was very fast and firefox too
<igorgue> but now :(
<flaccid> flash is a plugin its not rendered by the browser
<Jucato> flaccid: but how the browser handles it or what it uses/calls to render it is determined by the browser I think.
* Jucato can't recall exactly
* igorgue is closing synaptic... I will try kde4 stable version :)
<flaccid> sures its embedded but if there is a problem is quite late in the dev process for this kind of bug
<flaccid> igorgue: test case please
<judgen> i have a minor problem. I cant get any sound in either GNOME or XFCE but it works flawlessly in KDE. Any ideas?
<enzo__> FIRESIDE91: Hey. How are you? How was school?
<enzo__> Hello Jucato
* Jucato goes grab some breakfast...
<Jucato> hi enzo__!
<igorgue> flaccid: I did not want to test... I wanted to criticize
<Jucato> sheesh...
<Jucato> and I bet you want to do the same with KDE 4
<yetis> dncem
<krisx> hy
<krisx> ANYONE KNOW THE GUTSY CHANNRL
<krisx> sorry for shouting
<igorgue> krisx: #ubuntu+1
<krisx> ty
<feimao> 
<Daisuke-Ido> !jp
<ubotu>  #ubuntu-jp  #kubuntu-jp 
<Daisuke-Ido> or perhaps...
<Daisuke-Ido> !cn
<ubotu> For Ubuntu help in Chinese  #ubuntu-cn  #ubuntu-tw   #ubuntu-hk
<draik> FIRESIDE91: Are you available?
<newbie> hi
<newbi> sorry
<draik> I'm working on a new laptop, but it doesn't see the wireless card. Any clues?
<draik> Jucato: Would you know about getting Feisty to see the wireless card outside of LSPCI?
<draik> I can see the card in LSPCI, but not in the Network Configuration
<tekstacy> How do I control what starts on boot?
<tekstacy> I don't want Konversation to open every time I turn this on
<winbond> anyone know a guide how to make webpages look better in firefox?  aka  , which fonts to use
<newbi> that because u never realy quite konversation thats why it keep showing at boot
<Daisuke-Ido> winbond: lcd?
<winbond> Daisuke-Ido, yup
<Daisuke-Ido> i find turning on antialiasing works, with slight hinting :)
<tekstacy> no, I quit, but it reopens
<Daisuke-Ido> that's just for me though, you might like a different setting
<winbond> Daisuke-Ido, where are those settings at?
<FIRESIDE91> draik, sorry, I was eating, you still there?
<draik> I'm still here
<newbi> tekstacy: try quite it now and if it's in the panel(panel with the k-menu)quite konversation there 2 then log out and back in to see
<Daisuke-Ido> system settings > appearance > fonts
<FIRESIDE91> Cursed cursed intel 945 wireless cards, eh?
<agapeamarante> Hey there. Can anyone tell me where KMail stores message "todo" status. I seem to have lost my todo flags (no messages lost). I have a filesystem backup from when they were there but don't know where the todo is stored.
<agapeamarante> it's not in the Maildir messages, at least not that I can tell
<draik> You know it
<tekstacy> tried that. That's how I close it normally, from the SysTray, but it pops back up when I reboot.
<draik> Why there's a Dell 1390 WLAN Mini-PCI Card inside a Compaq is beyond me
<tekstacy> So does Amarok and a few more, but I use them
<bloodlyslave> how do i change the resolution of the screen, so i can see all of the window, not just the top left part of it.
<FIRESIDE91> Yea, no kidding
<FIRESIDE91> I couldn't get NDISWrapper to run the thing either...
<newbi> bloodlyslave: in apperence
<winbond> Daisuke-Ido, ok ty, but do u know of any font replacement for firefox?
<bloodlyslave> kk
<newbi> bloodlyslave: sorry monitor display
<draik> FIRESIDE91: It's not even seen in the Network Configuration
<agapeamarante> bloodlyslave: you need to get the lower level stuff working. Once i does there should be an option under apperaance
<newbi> :p
<FIRESIDE91> draik: I know, ndiswrapper isn't handling the card and I disabled the bcm43xx module, so the card doesn't even have a driver that RECOGNIZES it yet, maybe the there's a new version of the firmware cutter that can work with it...
<winbond> is there a firewall for linux with preconfigured rules??
<draik> FIRESIDE91: Where can I find the driver?
<agapeamarante> winbond: what do you want the firewall for? if it's just a personal machine you don't need one
<bloodlyslave> where do i find "appearance" at?
<agapeamarante> the ones you'll find are more for using the linux box as a firewall to protect the vulnerable, soft-bellied windows machines on the other side
<FIRESIDE91> draik: I already have the drivers in Jr's ~
<newbi> bloodlyslave: it's monitor display sorry
<searayman> can somone help me with getting latets kde4 with plasma?
<draik> FIRESIDE91: What do I need to do?
<newbi> bloodlyslave: go in system setting>monitor display
<bloodlyslave> kk
<bloodlyslave> ty
<FIRESIDE91> draik: I'm not sure, I got the drivers installed in NDISWrapper but it wont use them
<FIRESIDE91> Does NDISWrapper take Vista drivers?
<draik> strange
<draik> I don't know :(
<winbond> agapeamarante, cmon, every computer needs a firewall
<Dragnslcr> winbond- not really
<agapeamarante> yeah sorry
<FIRESIDE91> Linux machines don't need firewalls :P
<agapeamarante> only if you run buggy, vulernable services
<agapeamarante> heh or accept X connections without auth/tunneling
<Dragnslcr> The best firewall is to not run programs that listen on IP ports
<draik> !virus
<ubotu> A/V software is available, however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<winbond> agapeamarante, well i dont even know what services i run , so i feel safer having a firewall
<agapeamarante> next you'll want antivrus for linux;)
<draik> That's the best read
<searayman> how can i get kde4 with plasma?
<agapeamarante> fair enough
<agapeamarante> but
<agapeamarante> you probably don't need to worry
<agapeamarante> unless you're making strange changes all over
<FIRESIDE91> I only run ClamAV so Windows machines don't get viruses that may pass through my system
<agapeamarante> stock debian/ubuntu are quite secure
<Dragnslcr> winbond- you can use netstat to see what programs are listening on what ports
<agapeamarante> well the viruses that exist for Linux are far nastier
<agapeamarante> and unlikely to be caught by AV
<draik> FIRESIDE91: I have issues with updating ClamAV and the KlamAV GUI
<agapeamarante> but htey also don't tend to spread via email, so *shrug*
<winbond> Dragnslcr, cool , let me check it out
<agapeamarante> gosh darn it, I didn't want to spend tonight grepping throuhg kmail's source
<FIRESIDE91> draik: Don't bother updating it, you'd be ruining the point of having package managers
<draik> ok
<FIRESIDE91> Unless you are talking about updating the signature database, then there is an issue
<agapeamarante> does ubuntu have a volatile repo?
<agapeamarante> for virus defs and such?
<Dragnslcr> winbond- specifically sudo netstat -l
<Dragnslcr> winbond- not sure offhand if there are any useful GUI frontends for netstat, but I would imagine there are
<FIRESIDE91> agapeamarante: What?  ClamAV can be installed on Ubuntu, but you don't need it
<agapeamarante> well it's useful if you pass mail through
<Kein> !adeptfix > Kein
<agapeamarante> and can be used on servers
<agapeamarante> you don't need it to protect yourself of course
<FIRESIDE91> Crap, I gotta finish up that mockup for my client...
<FIRESIDE91> Away for about 30min until I can finish this up
<scriptkiddie> i'd like to do a dist upgrade
<agapeamarante> scriptkiddie: is something preventing you?
<scriptkiddie> ya, what do i need to do to go from fiesty to gutsy
<scriptkiddie> sudo aptitude dist-upgrade?
<Daisuke-Ido> #ubuntu+1 can help you with that.
<agapeamarante> oh to upgrade distros?
<scriptkiddie> topics are overated
<deathguppie> hello?.. anyone set up jackd sound server properly??
<agapeamarante> that's bitten me before. Worst case is you have to reinstall though, you're not going to make yourself unbootable
<agapeamarante> worst case is you lose X
<ibilic> hi guys, I have a new hard disk... how do I find out its Device name? e.g. /dev/sda1
<scriptkiddie> deathguppie: yes
<deathguppie> jackd sounds all messed up and gives me massive xruns..
<agapeamarante> ibilic: dmesg
<deathguppie> scriptkiddie: any links.. ??
<Kein> How do I deal with KMix's utter inability to select the right sound device?
<scriptkiddie> sudo aptitude install jackd
<draik> FIRESIDE91: I will follow the directions from yesterday's link
<agapeamarante> you should see something like "Found new device " something
<scriptkiddie> deathguppie: what are you trying to do?
<agapeamarante> erm sorry was it external or internal?
<Kein> I tried what would normally work but it didn't do anything.
<ibilic> I did't mount it yet
<agapeamarante> did you plug it in/turn it on?
<deathguppie> scriptkiddie: get it working properly.. like I said I get massive xruns..
<deathguppie> sounds like crap
<agapeamarante> is it internal, or external, like USB or firewire?
<ibilic> internal
<winbond> whats the difference between apt and aptitude?
<ibilic> I have 2 hard disks which are exactly the same
<agapeamarante> apt is lower level utility
<agapeamarante> and older
<agapeamarante> you should prefer aptitude
<deathguppie> scriptkiddie: I installed low latency kernel..
<ibilic> and i see one of them, where my system is installed
<ibilic> but the other, I don't
<agapeamarante> ibilic: but not the new one?
<agapeamarante> hmmm
<agapeamarante> that's strange
<ibilic> i am a newbie so it might be something really simple
<agapeamarante> are you sure the jumpers etc are set right?
<agapeamarante> on the physical drives
<ibilic> just installed kubuntu 2 days ago
<scriptkiddie> deathguppie: you don't need the low latency kernel
<agapeamarante> does it work in windows?
<scriptkiddie> jackdqtl is one of the programs
<ibilic> well, in my "Disk & Filesystems" window, I see 2 hard disks
<deathguppie> qjackctl you mean.. ya
<ibilic> I didn't enable it in Windows
<scriptkiddie> i've been through jackd, qsynth, rosegarden about 10 times before i got it right
<ibilic> I didn't even know I had a second hard drive :)
<agapeamarante> lol
<ibilic> ( I just got a new computer at university )
<scriptkiddie> it's really all in a matter how you start the programs, and on some programs how you tell it to use jackd
<agapeamarante> hmmm ok open a terminal and type dmesg (very verbose)
<m4st3r> Recommand utility like Microsoft office visio on kubuntu
<m4st3r> plz
<scriptkiddie> anyhow i got rosegarden to run on a standard kernel, no low latency
<agapeamarante> you're looking through it for references to hda and sda
<ibilic> ok, I am on it
<agapeamarante> (do you know if the drive is ata/pata, sata, scsi, etc?)
<agapeamarante> (ata/pata and sata will be hda something scsi will be sda something)
<hydrogen> no
<hydrogen> sata is sd
<agapeamarante> oh it is
<agapeamarante> thanks
<L> Hey I`m installing a program but i got stuck when the install guide told me to go in consol and type "make clean SYSTEM" where SYSTEM is the appropriate make target.? anyone who can help me here? :)
<agapeamarante> L: you'll need to be WAY more specific;)
<draik> Along the lines of "Whiskey Tango Foxtrot"... Why can't my laptop remember the network info from the previous stated input?
<soulrider> !vmware
<ubotu> VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository (package "vmware-player"), and http://www.easyvmx.com/easyvmx.shtml can create VMs for it. For VMWare Server, instructions can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware - See also !virtualizers
<soulrider> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<newbi> L: try  sudo apt-get clean
<L> agapeamarante: Ah crap:P kinda new to this... what you need? not shure what it is i should tell you since the guide is long... give me a hint for what i should look for
<L> newbi: ok 2 sec
<newbi> soulrider: do u want to install codes to read mp3?
<winbond> is there a pirate edition of ubuntu?
<newbi> o_O
<agapeamarante> HAHAHA pirate edition?
<agapeamarante> it's free software
<agapeamarante> you gotta be kidding me
<newbi> lol
<agapeamarante> L: Well what program?
<agapeamarante> that will tell us a lot
<ibilic> ok, I have found some references
<ibilic> [    0.000000]  Linux version 2.6.20-16-generic (root@terranova) (gcc version 4.1.2 (Ubuntu 4.1.2-0ubuntu4)) #2 SMP Fri Aug 31 00:55:27 UTC 2007 (Ubuntu 2.6.20-16.31-generic)
<ibilic> [    0.000000]  BIOS-provided physical RAM map:
<ibilic> [    0.000000]  sanitize start
<L> John
<Jucato> L: what are you trying to compile?
<newbi> !flood | ibilic
<agapeamarante> what program are you trying to make?
<ubotu> ibilic: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<ibilic> sorry :(
<Jucato> ibilic: next time, use a pastebin
<ibilic> no no it was a mistake
<soulrider> newbi: i just dont remember the package, i ahdnt installed mp3 support since 6.06
<ibilic> I wanted to post just 2 lines
<Jucato> soulrider: libxine-extracodecs
<soulrider> oh my, hello Jucato, long time no see
<Jucato> hi soulrider :)
<scriptkiddie> 3 lines is a flood ?
<soulrider> Jucato: for some reason that package didnt work
<scriptkiddie> line 1
<scriptkiddie> line 2
<scriptkiddie> line 3
<scriptkiddie> line 4
<scriptkiddie> bleh
<Jucato> !opme
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about opme - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<newbi> soulrider: libxine-extracodecs
<draik> Ugh
* mode/#kubuntu [+o Jucato]  by ChanServ
<draik> Nothing sticks
<agapeamarante> ibilic/scriptkiddie: it's rate
<L> agapeamarante: John the ripper (not even shure what it is just got a note from a mate that i should look it up....)
* scriptkiddie was kicked off #kubuntu by Jucato (User terminated!)
<ibilic> this is the hard disk that is working properly:
<ibilic> [    5.364635]  SCSI device sda: write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA
<ibilic> [    5.364645]   sda: sda1 sda2 sda3 sda4 < sda5 >
* mode/#kubuntu [-o Jucato]  by ChanServ
<agapeamarante> lol sure
<Kein> lol, wut?
<L> agapeamarante': am i missing something?
<Jucato> soulrider: what app are you using to play mp3's?
<newbi> !flood | ibilic
<ubotu> ibilic: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<scriptkiddie> lol
<winbond> agapeamarante, not pirated, pirate edition, means, including all codecs, java, etc, (besides mint)
<draik> What causes Network settings to not stick. They keep defaulting to some other numbers
<ibilic> and I think this is try hard disk that I am trying to use:
<ibilic> [    5.364498]  SCSI device sda: write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA
<ibilic> [    5.364580]  SCSI device sda: 156312576 512-byte hdwr sectors (80032 MB)
<rickey> i wuolld like to be able to talk on yahoo live chatrooms once angain
<agapeamarante> johntheripper is a password cracking tool
* scriptkiddie writes a paste utility with rate control
<agapeamarante> winbond: oooh, that yeah
<rickey>  can someone tale me how
<soulrider> Jucato: its working now, i ahd installed libxine-extracodecs but was trying to play an mp3 that was corrupt or somethign
<Jucato> soulrider: ah I see.
<L> agapeamarante: ah that explains it... hmm okey, well did it help?
<agapeamarante> what you do is, you need to enable all the nonfree repositories in your /etc/apt/sources.list. I actually don't use ubuntu so I'm not sure what those are called, "multiverse" I think
<agapeamarante> L: yes. So you downloaded a tarball of osme kind
<winbond> agapeamarante, what do u use?
<agapeamarante> and extracted it
<soulrider> Jucato: i joined the ubuntuforums beginners team =D
<agapeamarante> ion3 on debian;)
<scriptkiddie> well, i'll try gutsy upgrade
<agapeamarante> ubuntu better for beginners tho
<Jucato> soulrider: hehe nice :)
<L> agapeamarante: yes...
<soulrider> also, Jucato, did youc heck out the program for finding duplicates i made ?
<agapeamarante> then ran ./configure?
<Jucato> soulrider: hm.. nope...
<agapeamarante> and it broke on make?
<soulrider> Jucato: hold on a sec
<winbond> agapeamarante, i wanted to try debian, never got around to it , why is better than ubuntu?
<agapeamarante> very similar things
<rickey> can someone help me with yahoo chatrooms
<agapeamarante> it's just what I'm used to
<L> agapeamarante: hm... no just followed the guide and it didn`t say anything about that part...
<agapeamarante> it does a few things differently
<Jucato> "better" is subjective...
<agapeamarante> can you link me to the guide?
<agapeamarante> keep in mind ubuntu is VERY similar to Debian
<Kein> Until someone says OSX. ;/
<agapeamarante> more...evangelical
<Jucato> rickey: Kopete can't do yahoo chatrooms yet (although it can do conferences)
<L> agapeamarante: It followed with the download....
<Kein> rickey: Try GAIM?
<soulrider> Jucato: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=535704
<Kein> I think it can do it.
<draik> Jucato: What would stop a system from remembering the network settings I provide?
<agapeamarante> ok, where'd you download it from?
<rickey> gain cant ether
<L> agapeamarante: 2 sec I`ll check the site..
<winbond> what kernel does osx use
<agapeamarante> winbond: darwn
<Jucato> draik: um.. not really sure... I'm a networking idiot
<agapeamarante> *darwin
<agapeamarante> it's based on BSD
<agapeamarante> open I think
<winbond> is that open source too?
<rickey> what about pidgin
<Jucato> soulrider: I'll check it out. thanks
<soulrider> Jucato: no, thank you :P
<agapeamarante> different license
<agapeamarante> but yes
<agapeamarante> still considered free
<agapeamarante> by OSF
<Jucato> OSI
<Jucato> :)
<L> agapeamarante:http://linux.softpedia.com
<agapeamarante> lol oops
<Jucato> you mixed FSF and OSI...
<agapeamarante> haha
<agapeamarante> oops
<agapeamarante> the one without Richard Stallman
<Jucato> FSI, OSF hehehe
<Jucato> OSI :)
<soulrider> what does the I stand for ?
<Jucato> Initiative
<L> agapeamarante: are you talking to me now?:P
<newbi> lol
<newbi> intelegent
<newbi> :)
<agapeamarante> sorry got distracted
<L> agapeamarante: hehe ok:P
<agapeamarante> ok try just make clean instead
<agapeamarante> what commands starting with "make" have you entered so far?
<agapeamarante> and there was a ./configure, yes?
<rickey> without kopete and gain ,is there another way to use live chatrooms on yahoo?
<Jucato> !compile
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<L> agapeamarante: none
<agapeamarante> ok
<agapeamarante> try just make clean
<Jucato> rickey: I'm not sure if Yahoo Messenger for Linux supports chatrooms either
<agapeamarante> then make
<ibilic> ok, who gives the names to the hard disks (i.e. sda1 and so on...) ?
<agapeamarante> if the just plain make doesn't fail the hard part is over;)
<agapeamarante> ibilic: the disks are named automatically in the order they're detected (I think, fuzzy on that)
<L> agapeamarante: the only commands i have entered is "cd directory"
<agapeamarante> check hte link ubotu gave
<Jucato> ibilic: the names depend on 1) which cable they are connected or primary or slave and 2) which partition
<agapeamarante> it looks like it should help and if it won't fix the problem I don't have time to debug it
<Jucato> er.. master or slave I mean
<agapeamarante> ibilic: the a/b/c/d/e/f/g/etc is the physical disk number
<agapeamarante> those are dependent on cable/slave/etc
<agapeamarante> the 1,2,3,4 are always in hte same order on a given disk
<Jucato> sda <--- master hard drive of the first cable. sda1 <--- first partition of sda
<ibilic> i think that my hd might not be enabled from the bios
<draik> Jucato: :( Time to nuke and pave
<agapeamarante> bye all. Sorry I couldn't be more help
<ibilic> i hope that I don't have to open it
<newbi> Jucato: how to i upgrade to gusty?
<ibilic> and play with the jumpers
<Jucato> draik: aw.. :(
* newbi how do i upgrade to gusty?
<Jucato> !upgrade
<ubotu> See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes for upgrading from Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft) to Kubuntu 7.04 (Feisty Fawn)
<hydrogen> !gutsy
<ubotu> Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due October 2007) | It is development software, as such unstable, support _only_ in #ubuntu+1
<winbond> !desktop
<ubotu> A desktop environment is what "puts the pieces of a !GUI together". The available desktop environments in Ubuntu are !GNOME (ubuntu-desktop), !KDE (kubuntu-desktop), !Xfce (xubuntu-desktop), IceWM, !Fluxbox, WindowMaker (wmaker), FVWM  and others.
<winbond> !kde
<ubotu> KDE (http://kde.org) is the !desktop environment used natively in !Kubuntu. To install from Ubuntu:  sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop , or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE) . Latest KDE version is 3.5.7 for Feisty, 3.5.6 for Edgy, and 3.5.5 for Dapper. See http://kubuntu.org) for more information.
<winbond> any guides on customizing kde?
<winbond> or making it look half way decent
<Jucato> !changethemes | winbond
<ubotu> winbond: To change your themes, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy.  Kubuntu users should visit https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CustomizeKubuntu.
<winbond> Jucato, thanks
<judgen> dangit now my system is clean again =)
<judgen> !kde4
<ubotu> KDE 4 is the next major release of the K Desktop Environment. For more information see <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/KDE_4>. The Release Schedule is available at http://techbase.kde.org/Schedules/KDE4/4.0_Release_Schedule. Beta 2 packages can be found at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde4-beta2.php
<xp_killer> judgen: kde4 is just the desktop?
<flaccid> pfft i tried to install a theme, it failed now i can't remove it yay.
<judgen> xp_killer:  yes
<judgen> flaccid: what kind of theme?
<flaccid> a kde theme
<Jucato> which kind of kde theme?
<judgen> flaccid: isnt it just to remove it from kcontrol?
<Jucato> .kth? widget style?
* mode/#kubuntu [+o Jucato]  by ChanServ
* mode/#kubuntu [-b *!*@190.42.22.80]  by Jucato
* mode/#kubuntu [-o Jucato]  by ChanServ
<judgen> bah seems that the swedish repos dont have full kde4 yet... have to download from the US at crappy 500kB/s =(
<judgen> almost 10 minutes =P
<flaccid> this one http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php/KORE+Reviving?
<Jucato> not found?
<flaccid> judgen: i can't remove it from kcontrol, nothing happens when you click remove
<c1|freaky> hi all. is there any way to ... mount a remote folder using FTP TLS Auth and SSL transfers? (the server requires that)
<flaccid> i don't think you can mount ftp
<flaccid> you can actually
<flaccid> c1|freaky: did you search before asking?
<c1|freaky> i tried using network folders but that doesnt work with FTP TLS Auth
<flaccid> c1|freaky: you can use fuse iirc http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&safe=off&client=opera&rls=en&hs=SvR&q=mount+ftp+ubuntu&btnG=Search
<c1|freaky> and i dont want to use an ftp client
<judgen> c1|freaky: kftpgrabber
<flaccid> judgen: can kftpgrabber mount?
<judgen> flaccid: nah
<c1|freaky> i dont think so ^^
<judgen> why would you want to mount the ftp?
<flaccid> you can use curlftpfs
<judgen> flaccid: just remove it from the folder then
<judgen> flaccid: the theme
<flaccid> judgen: remove what from what folder
<flaccid> moutning ftp would be handing for applications to access it without having to connect
<judgen> ive been awake 50 consecutive hours in about 2,5 minuts
<Jucato> flaccid: you mean in KControl -> Appearance -> Theme Manager?
<flaccid> Jucato: thats where i can't remove it from
<Jucato> ~/.kde/share/apps/kthememanger I think
<judgen> flaccid: from the ~/.kde/share/
<soulrider> !virtualbox
<ubotu> VirtualBox is open-source virtualization software for x86, with a proprietary "enterprise" version sporting additional features. Packages for Ubuntu are provided by the makers at http://www.virtualbox.org/ - Setup details at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/VirtualBox
<flaccid> judgen: you don't know exactly?
<flaccid> found it thanks Jucato
<judgen> flaccid: Jucato  said it..
<flaccid> in my case /home/chris/.kde/share/apps/kthememanager/themes/65266-KOREX/
<c1|freaky> flaccid: thank you :)
<Jucato> flaccid: btw, how did it not work?
<flaccid> the behaviour was that it added, but didn't present anything
<flaccid> maybe because i didn't install the deps
<Jucato> yep
<Jucato> it requires at least Domino and Crystal Project icons
<flaccid> i can't believe kde still manual d/l and install for a theme....
<Jucato> because that depends on 1) what you consider a theme is 2) what you're comparing it to
<judgen> flaccid: if its icons too, then they are located in ~/.kde/share/icons
<Jucato> and 3) how the "silly people" (to put it nicely) in KDE-Look present/package their stuff
<flaccid> i disagree Jucato but thats cool
<Jucato> care to explain why you disagree? :)
<flaccid> but 3 i agree with!
<Jucato> #3 is the biggest problem actually
<keegan_> hi is there any software that scans my music and updated the artist and titile from the net ?
<Jucato> for more explanations on 1 and 2...
<Jucato> !changethemes | flaccid
<ubotu> flaccid: To change your themes, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy.  Kubuntu users should visit https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CustomizeKubuntu.
<sebr> what's the difference between the "desktop" and "alternate" versions  in iso downloads?
<flaccid> 1. its to do with deployment 2. don't need to compare it to anything
<Jucato> sebr: Desktop = Live CD + Graphical installer
<flaccid> yeah already read that. i just expected more transparency
<sebr> Jucato: and alternate?
<Jucato> sebr: ncurses based installer only with more options
<sebr> yeah that'll do
<Jucato> the GUI installer doesn't basically have much options
<judgen> i always do net-install... have my 8mb usb stick for ubuntu installs =)
<Jucato> flaccid: the thing is, you're not technically "theming" when you're installing a widget style. You are installing a new engine. and then you theme that engine. Some engines are more flexible (Domino, QtCurve), and others are more restrictive
<judgen> i also use no metapackages.... i know the name of most packages i want..
<keegan_> hi is there any software that scans my music and updated the artist and titile from the net ?
<Jucato> flaccid: because if you are comparing how you theme in KDE with GNOME and Windows, they are really very different
<n8k99> keegan_: musicbrainz?
<judgen> Jucato: theming in BeOS is hard... luckily they have thought about that for HAIKU
<Jucato> !netinstall
<ubotu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues
<keegan_> n8k99:  does rhythombox doe it ?
<keegan_> is the audioscrobber for that ?
<n8k99> i don't know much about rhythmnbox
<keegan_> okay musicbrainz thanks
<judgen> keegan_: or you could install itunes or WMP
<n8k99> no the audioscrobbler reports which songs you are playing to a social database
<Jucato> <--- bed
<n8k99> night Jucato
<keegan_> itunes on ubuntu ? and i think i have to pay for that information right
<Jucato> well it's technically 10am.. but I'm a bit sick so... thanks :)
<judgen> im going to try to beat my own record. 70 hours should be doable again.
<coreymon77> Jucato: but im finally on when you are!
* Jucato wonders if Amarok has that feature keegan_ is looking for?
<coreymon77> :(
<judgen> keegan_: nope just install newest wine and look for an itunes 6 install for windows.
<Jucato> coreymon77: aw.. :(
<Jucato> anyway... need to get well soon, so not pushing myself :)
<flaccid> Jucato: im not comparing it to anything. i just thought that maybe you could browse themes and click a button to install instead of manual procedure. this is my only point, nothing really to do with your points
<coreymon77> okay
<n8k99> amarok also has scrobbling built in
<judgen> yes amarok has that too.
<xp_killer> scrobbling???
<judgen> but amarok eats my cpu..
<judgen> sadly
<xp_killer> oh yeah?
<draik> I rebooted my laptop and now it won't load Kubuntu.
<sebr> judgen: remove the analyser
<sebr> it's the typical cpu eater
<keegan_> whats the package i need to get for musicbrainz
<xp_killer> i didnt know amorock sucks that much ram
<Jucato> flaccid: it is of course possible. but yeah in some ways theming is something I want to work on soon
<n8k99> scrobbling == reporting music played to social database at last.fm
<keegan_> i can see a libmusicbrainz but no package as such
<n8k99> keegan_: musicbrainz is the package AFIK
* Jucato wonders since when CPU == RAM...
<flaccid> Jucato: i hope they fix it up, because people coming from windows hate the fact that theming is hard task. makes them hate it
<keegan_> AFIK ?
<draik> The boot screen with the scrolling blue bar goes/went blank
<coreymon77> it is?
<n8k99> as far as i know= sorry about that
<Jucato> flaccid: it's not really a hard task. but #3 is the biggest reason that it is :)
<coreymon77> i find it quite easy
* xp_killer since when does someone listen to what i does say T_T?
<Jucato> since you were frequently banned :)
<judgen> sebr:  i removed amarok completley and uses good old trusty xmms =)
<keegan_> okay thanks
<flaccid> Jucato: they have gone this many years without packaging guidelines/requirements for themes?
<coreymon77> flaccid: kde theming is quite easy
<xp_killer> lol
<Jucato> kde-look? since it's a 3rd party thing, I don't think KDE can impose anything...
<Jucato> coreymon77: it's a bit ambiguous to say the least
<coreymon77> Jucato: how? its right there in kontrol center
<flaccid> coreymon77: i know. i am pointing out the problems newbies face.
<judgen> btw is there anyone running kde and emerald?
<Jucato> coreymon77: ever tried installing a theme for a widget style that hasn't been installed yet?
<judgen> im just curious
<Jucato> coreymon77: and trying to install that widget style for which no debian package exists? :)
<n8k99> keegan_: but it appears as if amarok may also do alot of that for you
<flaccid> kde themselves should make minimum reqs/guidelines for themes
* xp_killer need more time to burn so he can try out cs
<catsdad> hello: having long boot time in Feisty Fawn, can anyone help?
<Jucato> it would be easy to theme KDE if and only  if the widget style and window decoration it requires is already installed.
<Jucato> think of it as depending on a library/program to be installed
<nb72> question.  I'm getting the error "Xlib:  extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":1.0"."  Googleing around it seems to be a problem with my ATI card and running XGL/Compiz.  Anybody know off hand how to fix it?
<Jucato> anyway.. me goes now...
<judgen> catsdad: turn off bootsplash so you can see where it stalls.
<judgen> nb72: did you take the drivers from repos or their homepage?
<flaccid> well they bloated ubuntu enough now, why stop heh
<catsdad> judgen: it's complaining about ata2.00, limited to UDMA/33 due to 40-wire cable
<nb72> judgen: I started with the flgrx drivers from the repo, but was having problems with compiz.  I switched to the ATI binaries.
<draik> FIRESIDE91: Something's wrong. I rebooted and now it won't load.
<judgen> nb72: what kernel do you use?
<draik> I'm going to remove Kubuntu and reinstall
<judgen> draik: do you get to console?
<draik> judgen: Nope
<FIRESIDE91> I have a feeling your wireless card isn't supported
<draik> I get as far as the splash screen
<draik> Ugh
<FIRESIDE91> Odd...btw, you might need to get a PCMIA card if we can't get that one working
<draik> I can't even load Knoppix to remove everything
<judgen> bootsplash is the devil.. you wont know whats going on behind the curtains....
<nb72> judgen: I'd have to look in the grub file to be sure, but I think it's the latest for Feisty.  I'm running emerald btw. (saw your earlier question)
<judgen> nb72: why not XGL/Kwin?
<draik> It looked like Knoppix was loading, but then it froze during "Starting udev hot-plug hardware detection...
<judgen> i have found Kwin to much better suited for kompositing than emerald... but what do i know
<nb72> judgen: don't know.  Haven't seen Kwin.
<judgen> nb72: kwin is the standard WM in KDE
<winbond> !freetype
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about freetype - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<nb72> judgen: I'm not even sure if I'm using anything special with emerald other than I like the window borders better than the default with compiz
<judgen> ok
<draik> What do you think might be causing this?
<FIRESIDE91> No clue, power it down wrong?
<draik> Doubt it
<draik> Standard K Menu > Log Out > Restart
<judgen> I think that emereld stuff was to nasty to get pretty. I stay with my Plastik-Polyester setup for a long time i guess. Its just the perfect look and feel for me.
<FIRESIDE91> judgen: I got my emerald looking nice
<judgen> draik: did you do an update before you rebooted that didnt have time to finish?
<catsdad> judgen: it look like it may be a floppy drive problem
<FIRESIDE91> At least I consider it
<judgen> FIRESIDE91: got a screencap?
<FIRESIDE91> Sure, hold on a sec
<draik> judgen: Couldn't. No internet connection
<draik> Video is acting funny now
<draik> UGH
<FIRESIDE91> http://i96.photobucket.com/albums/l165/netkid91/MyDesktop.jpg
<draik> FIRESIDE91: Nice desktop
<FIRESIDE91> I thought so, I just hate KDE...
<draik> I use KDE
<FIRESIDE91> Crap...wrong channel to post that too
<draik> Takes me a while to get used to the GNOME
<draik> Yeah it is
<draik> How can I nuke the HDD and start fresh?
<nb72> FIRESIDE91: Hmm.  If I didn't know better I'd say that was a mac.
<draik> Live CDs don't seem to work
<draik> Not Kubuntu, not Knoppix...
<draik> ?
<FIRESIDE91> Wait...nm
<n8k99> FIRESIDE91: ktotally kwrong khannel
<FIRESIDE91> nb72: lol, I like OS X, I just can't afford the hardware right now
<nb72> he he
<FIRESIDE91> I just hope apple doesn't screw over leopard....the new dock kills their HIG, and the transparent menu reminds me of vista...
<FIRESIDE91> Plus the new theme is too dark....apple should hire me for a UI design guy :P
<Tm_T> ...and thats slipping to offtopic ;)
<nb72> lol OSFIRESIDE91
<Tm_T> #kubuntu-offtopic for that :)
<draik> FINALLY got into Knoppix
<draik> failsafe!
<judgen> FIRESIDE91: damn chatzilla crashed on me
<judgen> http://judgen.googlepages.com/skrmdump1.jpg
<judgen> thats my desktop
<XsteelWolf> FIRESIDE
<XsteelWolf> where did you go yesterday
<nb72> anyway.  Anybody seen the Xlib:  extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":1.0". problem before?  If not I think I'll just have to go the route of reinstalling the driver.  It probably wouldn't bother me, but the display settings and Google Earth won't run.
<FIRESIDE91> Sleep
<judgen> FIRESIDE91: your desktop looked a bit macosx clonish.
<judgen> nb72: i had it before
<FIRESIDE91> What, I can't like OS X?
<BluesKaj> nb72, ATI graphics ?
<judgen> have you disabled composite nb72
<judgen> FIRESIDE91: sure you can
<XsteelWolf> anyone using an intel 4965agn card?
<FIRESIDE91> I don't think anyone here is, because they don't work
<FIRESIDE91> Well...maybe they do now
<judgen> nb72: could you post your xorg.conf to a pastebin?
<judgen> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<judgen> FIRESIDE91: what did you think of my desktop then?
<Tm_T> judgen: like to talk about that in #kubuntu-offtopic ok?
<FIRESIDE91> I like it
<judgen> Tm_T: its not off topic, we were discussing the pros and cons of using either emerald or kwin together with compiz-fusion
<nb72> here's my xorg.conf  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/37754/
<Tm_T> judgen: no, you are comparing screenshots :)
<FIRESIDE91> Except I'm using beryl, not compis judgen :P
<Tm_T> judgen: and comparing isnt support
<draik> Knoppix sees the laptop drive, but it won't format it. Also, I don't have a mouse
<FIRESIDE91> KUBUNTU, NOT KNOPPIX
<FIRESIDE91> OR are you using Knoppix?
<XsteelWolf> anyone using an intel 4965agn card?
<FIRESIDE91> Why do you ask XsteelWolf
<judgen> XsteelWolf:  nope sorry. What kinda card is it?
<XsteelWolf> i ask this yesterday too remember?
<XsteelWolf> wireless card
<XsteelWolf> you even show me your desktop pic :P
<judgen> nb72: that config looked good
<draik> I'm using Knoppix
<XsteelWolf> asked you to wait for me back,but you went off
<FIRESIDE91> Need drivers for it Xsteel?
<draik> Kubuntu wouldn't load
<judgen> nb72: when you created the driver package, did you follow the tutorial?
<FIRESIDE91> That's why I can't help your draik
<flaccid> i didn't know this was a knoppix chan hmm
<XsteelWolf> gutsy k got the drivers pre-installed
<XsteelWolf> but sometimes it detect the network
<XsteelWolf> sometimes it doesn't
<draik> flaccid: relax, it was the wrong channel
<XsteelWolf> and i can't connect to it even its detected
<XsteelWolf> always stuck at 28%
<paonia> Anybody able to fix problems with Skype on ATI SB bus - skype not hearing microphone
<FIRESIDE91> Still, Draik, happened during the Kubuntu install
<winbond> xdpyinfo displays content of which file, xorg.conf or something else?
<draik> Yup
<Ahmuck> does kubuntu have swag?
<draik> HDD cannot be touched in normal LiveCD installs
<flaccid> draik: relax
<draik> err... LiveCD boots
<nb72> judgen: Looking back over that I see two "Device" sections.  One driver "ati" one driver "fglrx".  Would that be a problem, or maybe indicate I messed somthing up?
<Tm_T> winbond: IIRC it shows what X uses, no matter what the sources are
<FIRESIDE91> draik: try using the alternate install CD
<draik> What's the diff?
<judgen> nb72: hahaha i didnt notice that... you have both drivers loaded at startup =P
<draik> What do I gain/lack from the LiveCD?
<winbond> Tm_T, whats iirc?
<judgen> nb72: just remove the part line 133-137
<Tm_T> draik: no live session, just installer with ncurses etc
<Tm_T> winbond: If I Recall Correctly
<FIRESIDE91> Yup
<winbond> Tm_T, oh, alright , thanks
<judgen> btw did anyone remember if ati droppped support on the x200 integrated?
<FIRESIDE91> The Alternate cd is 95% guarantedd to work draik
<nb72> judgen: I'll give that a try.  Thanks.
<Tm_T> FIRESIDE91: guaranteed by who?
<judgen> nb72: after you have removed the lines. Do a reboot.
<freeman> 
<nb72> judgen: Will do.  Thanks again
<judgen> ill be here if it dont work for you.
<FIRESIDE91> Tm_T: The fact that it works as long as you don't have a super-abnormal hardware setup, it never fails me
<draik> Where can I get the Alternate CD? DistroWatch.com only has the LiveCD
<FIRESIDE91> Kubuntu.com ....
<me7531> i have a number of external USB drives that i created fstab entries for.  when the drives are attached, kde does not automount them.  if the fstab entries are deleted, then it does but not at the mount ponts i want
<BluesKaj> nb72, if judgen's suggestion doesn't work here's a tutorial that works for my ATI  X200G card , providing 3D and DRI and yes google earth works too : http://www.howforge.com/how-to-setup-fglrx-for-ubuntu-feisty
<draik> Got a torrent... nm.
<Tm_T> FIRESIDE91: then dont say "guaranteed" when noone is guaranting it?
<FIRESIDE91> lol
<FIRESIDE91> Tm_T: Fine.....how about "I'm 95% sure it will work"
<Tm_T> FIRESIDE91: much better
* FIRESIDE91 pokes his eye
<judgen> im almost falling inte heavey sleep.
<draik> Uh-oh
<draik> Bad memory
<FIRESIDE91> Don't fall asleep at the heml judgen
<FIRESIDE91> *helm
<draik> Memtest
<FIRESIDE91> O.o
<FIRESIDE91> That's an issue
<judgen> RSS is the most dangerous thing in the world to me.... what if i miss something =(
<FIRESIDE91> Then your RSS reader saves it and you read it later?
<judgen> i bought myself three new screens for my computer today btw.'
<FIRESIDE91> Jesus......who needs THAT much screen real-estate?
<judgen> FIRESIDE91: too many rss feeds. If i dont read atleast an hour every 5 hours or so i dont stand a chance
<BluesKaj> must be a gamer
<draik> FIRESIDE91: I'm going to get 9; 3x3
<judgen> BluesKaj: i play solitaire sometimes. And an occational game of quake1
<FIRESIDE91> O.o, my god, even the photoshop guys don't use more than 3, and you are getting 9?!
<judgen> im going to use the screens for drawing cad.
<judgen> 3x22"
<FIRESIDE91> But 9?!
<judgen> yeah i know nine is just silly
<Tm_T> oh boy
<Tm_T> !offtopic
<ubotu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<judgen> Tm_T: seems noone has any support related questions right now =P)
<Tm_T> still
<FIRESIDE91> #ubuntu gets more support calls then us....well, I'm switching back to GNOME anyways I guess....I remember how much I hate KDE now
<FIRESIDE91> Now if only I could remember how to export my private GPG key...
<judgen> FIRESIDE91: KDE whoops gnome back to the stoneage. Gnome is so dumbed down that i get all sad inside
<Tm_T> judgen: stop right there
<judgen> ok
<Tm_T> no flamewars thank you
<judgen> np
<FIRESIDE91> How do I export my private GPG key BTW?
<FIRESIDE91> gpg -a --export-keys "Stefan Nuxoll" only exports my public key, how do I export my private key?
<Tm_T> you dont export your private key
<FIRESIDE91> I need to export my private key so I can re-install Ubuntu...some compiled software is goofing up my system...and it's time for a clean install anyways
<Tm_T> FIRESIDE91: why you need to export it? couldnt you just backup ~/.gpg  ?
<FIRESIDE91> O.o, would that save my key?
<trpr> FIRESIDE91: save your keychain files. they probably reside in ~/.gnupg
<Tm_T> yup
<FIRESIDE91> ok, I see a .gnupg folder....what ring are private keys stored in?
<nb72> judgen: OK.  That was interesting.  I commented out the ati device... dropped to console login.  I commented out the fglrx device... dropped to console login.
<FIRESIDE91> secring.gpg?
<draik> FIRESIDE91: Thank you so much for your help. I think the faulty RAM is the culprit
<nb72> At this point I afraid to even know how my display is configured.
<draik> How many tests does memtest run?
<BluesKaj> nb72, did you see my post above ?
<Kein> Alright, here goes...  Whenever I try the "amixer" command, it returns "Mixer default load error: Invalid argument"
<Tm_T> FIRESIDE91: why cant you just take whole folder?
<nb72> BluesKaj: no.  I missed it
<FIRESIDE91> draik: A lot
<BluesKaj> nb72, if judgen's suggestion doesn't work here's a tutorial that works for my ATI  X200G card , providing 3D and DRI and yes google earth works too : http://www.howforge.com/how-to-setup-fglrx-for-ubuntu-feisty
<draik> Yup
<FIRESIDE91> Tm_T: Yes, just making sure it has the right file'
<Tm_T> FIRESIDE91: it should, if not, I wonder how you could have it working
<trpr> FIRESIDE91: yup. what i do is keep those files on a thumbdrive w/ gpg configured to look for them there. then i pop the drive in when i want to use gpg. extra security for the paranoid ;)
<FIRESIDE91> lol trpr
* mode/#kubuntu [+o Tm_T]  by ChanServ
<FIRESIDE91> Woohoo, got my .gnupg folder copied to my backup/shared partition
<rickey> ok now i have finished downloading pidgin with is the latest gain to my desk top , now what do i do with it
<flaccid> use it?
<FIRESIDE91> ./configure && make && make install ??
<rickey> but how?
<rickey>  i am new
<nb72> Thanks all.  I had everything working great, including Google Earth, until I started messing with compiz.  I must have messed up my display config while trying to get compiz to work.  At this point I think I'll just wait till gusty comes out.  I need to get rid of the Windows dual boot anyway.
<Tm_T> !pidgin | rickey
<ubotu> rickey: pidgin is the new name for Gaim forced by AOL's legal dept. It wasn't released in time for Feisty. Expect it in gutsy. See http://www.pidgin.im/index.php for more info.
<FIRESIDE91> I'd help ya rickey, but I gotta go and dump my system :p
<Tm_T> hum
<Tm_T> no, where...
<rickey> so you are saying i cant use it
<Tm_T> rickey: no, wait
<FIRESIDE91> No, I'm not rickey
<judgen> Feature suggestion for KDE4 Why not introduce the much loved concept from our main competitor. the BSOD! Now then we could do everything they can!
<rickey> for yahoo
<FIRESIDE91> Yes, you can use it for yahoo rickey
<hydrogen> ktheres already a BSOD kernel module
<judgen> nb72: you have a very odd device id in the xorg.conf. Make sure its the correct one
<Tm_T> rickey: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallPidgin2.0
<rickey> ok thanks
<FIRESIDE91> Thank you Tm, now then everyone, I'm off to rejoin the GNOME army
<Tm_T> FIRESIDE91: have fun
<rickey> that will work for kubuntu also?
<FIRESIDE91> Yes rickey
<draik> I thank you all for your time
<Tm_T> rickey: sure
<FIRESIDE91> back in a bit all
<hydrogen> Tm_T--
<rickey> thanks tim
<Tm_T> who's tim?
<draik> FIRESIDE91: I thank you for your time and effort put into this piece of... I mean, faulty laptop.
* mode/#kubuntu [-oo Tm_T hydrogen]  by Tm_T
<hydrogen> oO
<SeanTilley> Hey all
<BluesKaj> well... sacktime again ...nite all
<hydrogen> that'll teaccch me.
<SeanTilley> I had a quick question.
<Tm_T> BluesKaj: sleep well
<BluesKaj> thx Tm_T
<BluesKaj> :)
<SeanTilley> How do I get Compiz Fusion to start automatically in Kubuntu, with emerald?
<nb72> judgen: Thanks for the help.  I think I'm just going to live with how it is and without google earth till gusty comes out.  It seems to run fine otherwise.  I've actually been running it like this for over a month.
<jcs7778> I have a problem with my shell, I cannot execute anything that isn't in the /bin directory.  the command ./ doesn't work it gives me an error saying permission denied, I have checked the permissions on the executable file they have right permission. I have also tryed several different binaries in different directories and ive also tried sudo none of them work.
<Tm_T> !autostart | SeanTilley
<ubotu> SeanTilley: To make programs autostart with your KDE session, you can make a link to it in ~/.kde/Autostart. The package 'kcontrol-autostart' makes a kcontrol item for handling items in that directory.
<hydrogen> jcs7778: sounds like a number of your permissions are messed up
<hydrogen> on directories
* Starting logfile irclogs/kubuntu.log
<jcs7778> hydrogen: I havn't had this problem on any of my other systems, and I really havn't done much hacking on the system As far as i remember ive never been able to execute on this system. The same files with the same permissions execute fine if i re-boot into a debian installation that i have on the system.
<rrbiz> sweet, already 6 suspend tests on my laptop, and it comes back fine other than my secure wifi not
<ibilic> I have a non-initialized hard disk, I think it is called /dev/sdb
<ibilic> how do I format it?
<ibilic> I seem to have problems
<ibilic> I just want 1 large partition
<ibilic> and that's it
<ibilic> anyone here?
<junkeR> would anyone recommend freespire?
<flaccid> this is kubuntu support channel
<enzo_> Ahhhh... ~ sweet ~
<ibilic> !sudo
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<ibilic> what's sudo for GUI applications?
<Jucato> kdesu
* n8k99 thought Jucato was sick in bed :P
* Jucato changed his mind...
<enzo_> Nah, Jucato is only sick in THE HEAD
<Jucato> both actually
<n8k99> oooH! now i get it
<flaccid> haha
<enzo_> Jucato: You know I kid
<Kein> Okay.  I've solved a bunch of the preliminary stuff for it(alsamixer is now working and I have a headphone option) but my sound simply isn't coming out. =(
<lagatin> hello
<lagatin> anyone there
<gridl0ck> .
<lagatin> does anyone kows shell scripting
<lagatin> ?
<lagatin> does anyone knows how i can enter a code to a .sh file
<lagatin> hello
<me7531> i have a number of external USB drives that i created fstab entries for.  when the drives are attached, kde does not automount them.  if the fstab entries are deleted, then it does but not at the mount points i want
<zoffix_> Hi, for some reason Konqueror doesn't want to display any pages. Shows me "could not connect" even though I can retreive webpages with telnet no problem. Have anyone had this before? Knows a solution?
<flaccid> zoffix_: yes konqueror has had that error/problem in the past. you could search launchpad for an existing bug if it exists
<zoffix_> Ah, ok, then I'd just want to get Firefox instead, not a fan of Konqueror :)
<zoffix_> Thanks
<flaccid> sweet
<debian> evening all
<stimulus> anybody know how to setup the rndis driver on ubuntu 7.04?
<stimulus> kubuntu**
<zoffix_> flaccid: yup, FF works just fine ;)
<zoffix_> Thanks :)
<flaccid> haha
<stimulus> does anybody know what the rndis driver is?
<Biovore> ndis?
<Biovore> !ndis
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<ibilic> what is a "proc" partition?
<purpleposeidon> "Dear Kword, What is it about 'Always use this template' that you don't understand? Sincerely, your irritated user, /me"
<flaccid> its not a partition ibilic its more like a virtual fs
<flaccid> ibilic: google is a great search engine. http://linux.die.net/man/5/proc
<ibilic> what I really want to know is why, when I initialized my hard drive, it turned it into a proc partition
<ibilic> I never told it to create a proc partition
<ibilic> I just wanted to create an extra ext3 partition
<ibilic> I used gksudo
<ibilic> and now, when I go to the disk and filesystem window, I just see this proc partition
<flaccid> ffs people don't listen do they
<flaccid> or even read. im off i think
<ivan2864> hola
<ivanbili> when I boot my system, it says: grep: /proc/cmdline No such file or directory
<ivanbili> it doesn't load the GUI
<Biovore> hmm.. sounds like something messed up bad..
<ivanbili> well, this is what I did: I just wanted to initialize a new hard disk
<ubunturos> umm, you need to add up your root partition inside that file, AFAIR
<ivanbili> and it put the proc partition on that new hard drive
<ivanbili> i remember it being 1024kB or something
<ivanbili> and then it dissapeared
<Biovore> I think /proc/cmdline should be the kernel command line..
<ivanbili> and was on the new hard disk I guess
<Biovore> should be accessable if /proc gets mounted
<ivanbili> but then I coudlnt' even access the disk manager
<ivanbili> restarted... this command
<ubunturos> I can see the following line in /proc/cmdline "root=/dev/hda4 ro quiet splash"
<ivanbili> right, that WAS my proc
<ivanbili> only sda4
<ivanbili> this is just great... :(((((((
<ivan2864> bye.:D
<ubunturos> ivanbili: Isn't it possible for you to view the file and gain root access and edit it?
<ivanbili> 3 days that I am using Kubuntu (and Linux in general) and already I/it messed up the system twice
<ivanbili> well, how can I view it if I can't even do ls
<|TroubleMaker|> part of the learning curve ivanbili
<ubunturos> ivanbili: LIVE CD? of Kubuntu
<ivanbili> aha yes, I have that
<ivanbili> :)
<josue> hello
<ivanbili> brb
<josue> aguien de mexico
<josue> from mexico
<ubunturos> !mexico
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mexico - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<josue> m,
<josue> ok
<ubunturos> josue: don't worry, I was trying to find out if there was a #ubuntu-mexico ;)
<ubunturos> josue: anyway, Hi!
<josue> somebody of mexico
<Biovore> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<josue> aa ok
<josue> they aguien knows so that my computer continues loading
<ivanbili> what does memtest do from the boot menu
<ivanbili> i am assuming test the RAM memory
<Biovore> rgr
<Biovore> run memtest86
<ivanbili> I ran it and it stops at 50%
<ivanbili> :(
<Biovore> well thats not good
<Biovore> dead ram
<Biovore> ?
<ivanbili> maybe it has something to do with the fact that I enabled hyper threading in my P4
<ivanbili> some other collegues said that it messed up their systems
<ivanbili> well, it ceirtanly did mine
<zoffix_> Hi again, Adept crashed while doing Full Upgrade. Now I can't start it, it says "another version is running". If I choose "Ok" it crashes, otherwise quits. I've removed lock file in /var/lib/dpkg/lock and  /var/cache/apt/archives/lock but it still fails to launch. Any ideas on what could be the problem? Am I missing some locks to delete?
<Dr_Willis> hmm.
<Dr_Willis> !fixadept
<ubotu> If Adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole:  sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a 
<Dr_Willis> ya got those?
<zoffix_> hehe :) ok, I see what's going on. Some "PAM" something asked me about enabling it while adept was running, which in turn killed X
<zoffix_> !fixadept
<ubotu> If Adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole:  sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a 
<Dr_Willis> PAM is imporntant. :)
<Dr_Willis> not that i really know what it is.. but i know its imporntant! :0
<zoffix_> Wtf is PAM?
<zoffix_> heh
* zoffix_ googles
<Dr_Willis> So,me sort of securty/password/authencation thinggie
<Dr_Willis> !pam
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pam - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Dr_Willis> !info pam
<ubotu> Package pam does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<zoffix_> well, it dips out my X :(
<Dr_Willis> !find pam
<ubotu> Found: language-pack-kde-pam, language-pack-kde-pam-base, libapache2-mod-auth-pam, libpam-cracklib, libpam-doc (and 65 others)
<zoffix_> this is getting annoying :/
<n8k99> zoffix_:  are you upgrading and the pam package keeps stopping kdm?
<josue> mexico
<josue> please
<Daisuke-Ido> make a left at albuquerque
<Daisuke-Ido> or visit #kubuntu-es
<josue> ubuntu
<josue> mexico
<Dr_Willis> Tomatoe
<Dr_Willis> Tomato
<josue> mi pc se apago por error
<Dr_Willis> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<mattsqz> tostada burrito fajita guacamole
<Ahmuck> a filter in add/remove programs that would allow you to filter according to number of stars or popularity rating would be nice.
<josue> gracis brother ya lo encontre
<Dr_Willis> Nacho Bell Grande! :)
<Dr_Willis> I find the whole Popularity rating thing to be suspecious.. where does  the # even come from.
<rrbiz> their sales i spose
<winbond> !flash
<ubotu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<Ahmuck> Dr_Willis: from "installs"
<winbond> !gnash
<ubotu> An open source flash replacement.  It is still beta software. For current status or for more info http://www.gnu.org/software/gnash/
<Ahmuck> there is a package feedback rating
<Ahmuck> so if firefox is more popular than konq, it get's downloaded more often as a web browser, than pop rating goes up
<robin> gusty pretty stable now?
<daedalus__> hello
<rrbiz> feels stable enough
<daedalus__> how can i change the version of the kernel of ubuntu?
<winbond> only 1 crash today, not too bad i guess
<winbond> daedalus__, why?
<daedalus__> i want to downgrade the version of my kernel
<daedalus__> a previous version to 2.6.13
<winbond> run the adept manager
<winbond> see if it is still in the repos
<gary> hello
<daedalus__> whats the adept manager?
<winbond> !adept | daedalus__
<ubotu> daedalus__: adept is the Kubuntu package manager. Howto: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AdeptHowto
<gary> can someone help me with setting up nvidia-glx correctly?
<daedalus__> no no, im using ubuntu, not kubuntu, but i got forwarded to this channel... anyway, thanks for the link!
<winbond> daedalus__, ubuntu has the same thing, with different name
<winbond> whats it called... anyone?
<zblach_> synaptic?
<winbond> yeah that
<daedalus__> oh synaptic
<daedalus__> i can downgrade the kernel via synaptic?
<gary> i've already installed nvidia-glx from repo, edited xorg.conf with "nvidia", removed "dri" module, yet when i restart X, i see from /var/log/xorg.0.log that nvidia isn't loading
<winbond> daedalus__, i know u can upgrade using it, i muse u can downgrade too
<winbond> daedalus__, sure
<winbond> just do a search for linux kernel, mark the one u want installed, then reboot
<gary> finally the error i get is (EE) Failed to initialize GLX extension (Compatible NVIDIA X driver not found)
<gary> my video card is the Apollo Bloody Monster AGP 8x (FX5200 chipset)
<seth> gary, you need nvidia-glx-legacy
<seth> for a card that old
<gary> ah thx i'll try!
<gary> :)
<seth> -glx vanilla is for 7xxx and higher only
* intelikey wishes his nvidia card was supported
* seth is glad his 8800gts works fine
<seth> nom nom
<intelikey> i wonder why my mouse is not working.....   changed mice  but this one isn't working.
<netfreak> sup everyone
<intelikey> hmmmm modprobe can't locate module "psmouse"  but that can't be why....
<intelikey> because the other one was plugged into the same ps2 port...
<Daisuke-Ido> if you switched ps2 mice while powered on, that could be why...
<Daisuke-Ido> but you're smarter than that
* intelikey hopes so.
<intelikey> i'm running the wrong kernel...  it's a k6  but the processor is k7   ;/    that's not the problem either though...
<intelikey> Daisuke-Ido if i can ever figure out a way to hot swap the running kernel, i'll start hotpluging ps2 devices  :)
<intelikey> heh  cat /other.kernel > /proc/kcore     lol
<gary> hi, i just installed nvidia-glx-legacy, edited xorg.conf correctly, but now when I restart X, /var/log/xorg.0.log tells me i failed to load Nvidia Kernel Module; i have installed both nvidia-kernel-common and nvidia-kernel-source
<winbond> can i create a s link file within dolphin?
<gary> is it a conflict with having both nvidia kernels installed?
<gary> nvm, think both were wrong kernels to begin with; i'll try nvidia-legacy-kernel-source
<jfisher> Or you could install Envy, gary.
<daedalus__> is there any tutorial for ubuntu that tells me how to downgrade the kernel without having any trouble?
<uga> daedalus__: the problem is I don't think ubuntu repositories keep older versions, but not sure. Maybe you have the previous .debs cached locally?
<megatog615> Anyone else running Gutsy?
<winbond> megatog615, i am, but im pretty new
<megatog615> winbond: Does your Kicker work?
<winbond> megatog615, what does kicker do?
<winbond> megatog615, i run it but i dont see it start, but its running as a service
<winbond> megatog615, ok , now i see it, it runs fine, its my menu bar, right?
<wayg>  http://st-pitch.miniville.fr/
-wayg:#kubuntu-  http://st-pitch.miniville.fr/
* <wayg!i=Fywqif@modemcable028.216-200-24.mc.videotron.ca>  requested unknown ctcp URL http://st-pitch.miniville.fr/ from #kubuntu
* ..[topic/#kubuntu:wayg] :  http://st-pitch.miniville.fr/  | FAQ: http://wiki.kubuntu.org/CommonQuestions | https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuFeistyKnownProblems | Free Kubuntu CDs! https://shipit.kubuntu.org | Large pastes: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org | Offtopic in #kubuntu-offtopic please. | KDE 4.0 beta 2 -- http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde4-beta2.php
<jfisher> Hmm... does one need to defrag when using a Linux-based OS?
<dangaio> hello.
<dangaio> How can I prevent the system tray to go from two rows to one row? It is doing so automatically and I want to keep the 2 row grouping.
<dsmith_> anyone here ever try pclinux?
<dangaio> How can I prevent the system tray to go from two rows to one row? It is doing so automatically and I want to keep the 2 row grouping.
<flaccid> dangaio: try #kde
<zolder> hi people! has anyone installed fire-gl on ati xpress 110?
<zolder> hi people! has anyone installed fire-gl on ati xpress 1100?
<BadRobot> hi there
<zolder> and silence....
<flaccid> indeed
<BadRobot> is there anyone from the Caribbean region in here?
<BadRobot> because I have found this topic and found it interesting " Cuba is preparing to quit Windows and avoid Microsoft
<BadRobot> "
<kingi89> nice
<BadRobot> http://www.cubaheadlines.com/2007/09/15/5806/cuba_is_preparing_to_quit_windows_and_avoid_microsoft.html
<flaccid> !offtopic
<ubotu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<BadRobot> thanks
<zolder> hi people! has anyone installed fire-gl on ati xpress 1100?
<zolder> 
<zolder> shit... a lot of help...
<flaccid> !repeat | zolder
<ubotu> zolder: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com  http://wiki.ubuntu.com http://www.ubuntuforums.org or http://www.kubuntuforums.net while you wait. Also see !patience
<zolder> !patience
<ubotu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude may determine how fast you are helped.  Not everyone is available all the time, likewise not every answer is available instantly. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<zolder> the problem is - i've already lloked through - there's no material suitable
<winbond> isnt fire-gl just a type of video card ati makes?
<winbond> for workstations
<Zoffix> Is it not possible to run compiz with emerald themes? I used to have "Beryl" in GNOME on my other box, however when I search the packages I don't get any results for ``beril'' :/
<flaccid> Zoffix: #ubuntu-effects
<Zoffix> Thanks
<flaccid> hey Zoffix which version?
<Zoffix> Of what?
<flaccid> ubuntu
<Zoffix> Kubuntu 7.10
<flaccid> thats gutsy which uses compiz-fusion and is pretty much native
<Zoffix> still buggy as hell, BTW
<flaccid> yeah im on it atm, its getting better slowly
<Zoffix> Yeah, and compiz-fusion doesn't want to use emerald themes :/
<flaccid> i think i had that issue myself, can't remember why. try the gutsy chan #ubuntu+1
<flaccid> there is some reason i think
<adhytia> hello
<riri> which chanel for gutsy ?
<Zoffix> riri, #ubuntu+1
<riri> thanks
<intelikey> wow is me.   ctrl+alt+backspace   kills the box just like jurking the ac line out of the back of the box....     it's faster than   alt+sysRQ+b     anyone know what it's doing  ?
<intelikey> jerking maybe
<intelikey> or why   ^  ???
<jussi01> intelikey: you arent holding your toungue right...
<intelikey> also have reconfigured xorg several times but all i get is a blank screen of death.    i have sshed in from another box and sure enough xorg is not running   so it's hammering the vidio card and leaving it un-usable.     any thoughts on that ?
* intelikey holds tongue right....    holds tongue left...  holds tongue middle....   no help....
<intelikey> :)
<davy> hi
<davy> somebody still awake?
<intelikey> lagging really bad and the connection will die any minute     but yeah
<davy> I c
<davy> :-)
<davy> does somebody have some experience with configuring wlan on ubuntu??
<intelikey> oh yeah,  lots of people do,,,  but i'm not one of them.
<intelikey> ;/
<davy> hehe
<davy> :D
<davy> me neither :(
<intelikey> and for some un-beknownsed reason   "[I have no name!$~] "  is now my prompt...
<intelikey> doesn't matter i guess... i know who i am...
<intelikey> and how did this path get set     PATH='./:~/bin:/usr/local/bin:/bin:/usr/bin:/usr/bin/X11:/usr/games'
<intelikey> it's no where in  /etc/profile /etc/bash.bashrc  nor ~/.*
<intelikey> and it overrides the path set in /etc/profile
<intelikey> maybe i hacked this box some time............ ?
* intelikey installs another rootkit to conpensate
<_4strO> fi there
<c1|freaky> is there any good software to manage an ipod using linux?
<c1|freaky> i want to f.e. synchronize addressbook entries
<c1|freaky> that
<berkes> c1|freaky: yes
<c1|freaky> that'd be cool
<c1|freaky> berkes: what are the best ones called? (those used most often)
<berkes> c1|freaky: on kubuntu try amarok
<c1|freaky> it cant synchronize address book entries
<Agent_bob> can anyone tell me where bash gets the user name for PS1 ?
<Agent_bob> tty2 [I have no name!$~]  set | grep PS1
<Agent_bob> PS1='\l [\u\$\w]  '
<Agent_bob> tty2 [I have no name!$~] 
<berkes> else google for ipod on linux.
<c1|freaky> ok
<c1|freaky> thx anyway ^^
<berkes> somehow KDE does not conect to localhost when I am disconnected from the net.
<berkes> any idea where to look? Weird thing is "lo" device is configured properly, it seems
<berkes> ipodlinux.org
<waylandbill> berkes: ipodlinux.org is something entirely different. That's putting Linux on an ipod, not using an ipod under linux.
<berkes> yea, saw that too late :)
<waylandbill> berkes: can you connect to 127.0.0.1?
<berkes> waylandbill: I cna at this moment, because I am connected to the web.
<berkes> but when offline, I cannot.
<c1|freaky> berkes: ipodlinux.org is linux on ipod. i dont want to put linux on my ipod i want to use my ipod on linux, not linux on ipod.
<berkes> c1|freaky: yea, I saw that too late :)
<berkes> c1|freaky: there is some package called something like gnupod (not sure) wich is a library w GUIs.
<c1|freaky> ok, thankyou ;D
<berkes> c1|freaky: did your type 'iPod' in adept?
<emilsedgh> libgpod i think :)
<berkes> waylandbill: I have the output of ifconfig saved when I was disconnected here: http://pastie.caboo.se/98232
<emilsedgh> !info libgpod
<ubotu> Package libgpod does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<emilsedgh> gh
<berkes> $ apt-cache search ipod
<emilsedgh> !info libgpod1
<ubotu> libgpod1: a library to read and write songs and artwork to an iPod. In component main, is optional. Version 0.4.2-0ubuntu2 (feisty), package size 168 kB, installed size 360 kB
<c1|freaky> berkes: i only use command line usually
<c1|freaky> i need some complete solution with which i can manage contacts etc. on the ipod
<c1|freaky> though i should get an pda but i dont have the money for that
<waylandbill> c1|freaky: or a cell phone. :)
<c1|freaky> nah u cant store addresses on it
<c1|freaky> a cell phone with pda functionality would be bet
<c1|freaky> best
<waylandbill> berkes: I was wondering about 127.0.0.1 as opposed to localhost in case there was some lookup failure.
<berkes> waylandbill: I have a gut feeling there may be something with a proxy going on.
<berkes> eventhough I don't have any proxy set, btw
<sirkushiiri> iuso?
<yintelike> this tic's me off.     there doesn't seem to be any way to change the    "I have no  name!"   setting for my PS1    :|
<zolder> hi everybody!
<zolder> could you tell me is there comething like Restricted Device Manager in kubuntu?
<zolder> well?
<stdin> no, not until gutsy
<zolder> ok thanks
<emilsedgh> zolder: not in feisty
<zolder> can I install it from pero's?
<zolder> repos's?
<Jucato> [16:47]  <emilsedgh> zolder: not in feisty
<pacoste> hello le monde
<kaminix|benkyou> I'm having problems with KTorrent, it's taking up 650MB ram out of my available 500MB. How can I make it more efficient / what's a lighter alternative (not rTorrent, I'm on svorak so the keyboard layout is really clumsy)
<jbbarnes> Does anybody have a touchpad on their system? I can't seem to change the tracking speed of mine. The KDE mouse settings have no effect.
<kaminix|benkyou> jbbarnes: I do. Works fine for me though.
<jbbarnes> I have used qsynaptic to turn off the double-tap, but there are no sensitivity or speed settings.
<jbbarnes> kaminix, can you alter the sensitivity or speed up response?
<kaminix|benkyou> I think so. Let me check.
<intelikey> heh i tried to ssh into another box on the lan and get this   You don't exist, go away!
<jbbarnes> Thanks.
<intelikey> why do i have no name ?????
<intelikey> i don't get it.
<intelikey> tty2 [I have no name!$~]  set | grep PS1
<intelikey> PS1='\l [\u\$\w]  '
<kaminix|benkyou> jbbarnes: You're right. Changing pointer acceleration has no effect.
<intelikey> anyone ?
<jbbarnes> There are some utilities (like qsynaptic or ksynaptic) that change some things, but not speed or tapping sensitivity.
<kaminix|benkyou> Annoying. Now that I know I can't change it I want it to speed up. :p
<jbbarnes> And mine needs a lot of tweaking to get it to work as well as under W*ndows.
<jbbarnes> Yeah, mine is REALLY slow. Takes me several swipes to get all the way across the screen.
<intelikey> anyone have ideas on how i might fix broken X ?
<stdin> depends what's broken about it
<emilsedgh> intelikey: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<intelikey> stdin yeah.   i don't really know.     all i can get out of it is a blank screan of death
<intelikey> no console access after trying to startx
<intelikey> i can ssh into it. tho   it's not a lockup   just a black out.
<stdin> hmm, checked in /var/log/Xorg.0.log for any errors or warnings ?
<intelikey> yeah it can't find a device
<intelikey> but that doesn't really help the fact that after it closes the display is blank
<stdin> maybe a bad xorg.conf
<thill2708> the dvd combo drive on my laptop isn't reading blank dvds, and I'm not getting any dmesg errors or anything. what could be the problem?
<stdin> you can try moving it and see if Xorg can guess what it needs, or use Xorg -configure
<intelikey> i'm trying to dl a new kernel "been at that for several hours now" to see if i can't get a boot without any *fb* modules loading.
<intelikey> stdin yeah been all over xorg.conf   rm'd it rebuilt it...  no help
<stdin> I've noticed before some fb modules can do bad things to X, so it could be that
<intelikey> i'm really thinking fb * xorg-driver   issue
<intelikey> but i kinda have no way to test until i get a kernel that i can load.    the k6 kernel i'm running was built on another box   copied over....
* intelikey expects modem reset anytime now.
<Pupeno> How do I re-install a package overwritting the configuration (to have the mainstream configuration back)?
<stdin> pupeno: "sudo apt-get --purge --reinstall install <package>" should do it
<Jucato> stdin: are you able to combine --purge with install?
* Jucato never knew that...
<Pupeno> stdin: didn't work :(
<stdin> Jucato: I know that --purge works with install, because lp ppa's do it :p
<Jucato> no wonder  I know nothing about it :)
<stdin> pupeno: "sudo apt-get --purge remove <package>" then "sudo apt-get install <package>" ?
<thill2708> has anyone else heard or seen of a dvd writer not being recognized as such?
<Pupeno> stdin: that will require removing/breaking a lot of dependencies.
<stdin> pupeno: the --purge removes all the config files in /etc but not $HOME
<Pupeno> stdin: I know about --purge, I just don't know how to do it without uninstalling.
<stdin> pupeno: that's why I said --reinstall first
<Pupeno> stdin: yeah, but --reinstall didn't touch the config files, not even with --purge.
<stdin> pupeno: try mv'ing the config files out of the way and reinstalling the package?
<Pupeno> stdin: already tried, no luck :(
<Jucato> what was the question again?
* Jucato scrolls up
<Jucato> [17:52]  <Pupeno> How do I re-install a package overwritting the configuration (to have the mainstream configuration back)? <--- by "mainstream" you mean the default system configuration?
<mzolisi> hi guys
<mzolisi> Now asking a stoopid question...
<jussi01> mzolisi: there are no stoopid questions... ask :)
<jussi01> Hmmm, how do I get amarok to play through my usb headphones...
<jussi01> ??
<Doctor_Nick> bravo
<jussi01> on another note, how do i get all my sounds through my usb headphones?
<divan> Hello all! :)
<divan> I've got a random problem hope someone can help me with
<divan> If I boot my "server" it boots and one interface is assigned eth2
<divan> then I reboot and the same interface is assigned eth1 not eth2 .
<divan> this causes problems with shorewall, how do you troubleshoot or set this?
<divan> i think I know how in Red Hat / Centos, but /kubuntu/debian not sure??
<divan> any ideas at all anyone ? :)
<jussi01> divan: no, im sorry. maybe a config file in /etc somwhere?
<divan> jussi01: Its wierd, you can't set it in /etc/network/interfaces ...
<divan> im not sure will keep looking and trying
<jussi01> divan: it sounds very weird.
<divan> apparently i must look at /etc/iftab
<divan> am going to do now...
<jussi01> divan: good luck
<divan> - /etc/iftab looks like the right place to set it!!
<divan> will try this!
<divan> good to know this :)
<divan> thanks
<che_> kl
<emja> I seem to have stumbled across a rather obscure bug. I'm running kubuntu/compiz-fusion/feisty and found that some of my settings for both kde and CF keep reverting to old values. There seems to be no pattern to the cause. The setting that change are always the number of desktops in kde and the cube and caps settings in CF. anyone got any pointers?
<Moises> hi
<Moises> Hola
<Moises> nas a todos
<sebas_> hola
<sebas_> no esta por ahi mariodebian?
<AgarFu> if you want to speak spanish join to #kubuntu-es
<sebas_> ok!
<AgarFu> just type /j #kubuntu-es
<sebas_> hola
<jussi01> AgarFu: if you dont want to type that every time, just type: !es
<jussi01> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<AgarFu> great jussi01
* jussi01 feels the need to repeat himself... :P [13:14]  <jussi01> Hmmm, how do I get amarok to play through my usb headphones... [13:17]  <jussi01> on another note, how do i get all my sounds through my usb headphones?
<SiNiESTrO> hello guys!
<jussi01> hi SiNiESTrO
<SiNiESTrO> Jonathan Ridell is hear, with us in Tenerife, Canary Islands...
<SiNiESTrO> at University of La Laguna :)
<jussi01> wow... go Riddell!
<jussi01> nice "holiday"
<jussi01> :)
<wers> what did I miss? what did riddle do? heheh... is there a big news?
<jussi01> [13:52]  <SiNiESTrO> Jonathan Ridell is hear, with us in Tenerife, Canary Islands...
<jussi01> [13:52]  <SiNiESTrO> at University of La Laguna :)
<Jucato> huh?
<Jucato> he's on a 2 week vacation. stop ringing his nick!!! :P
<SiNiESTrO> now is teaching us how package in kubuntu
<wers> thats his nick? sorry!
<SiNiESTrO> s/hear/here/g
<Jucato> wers: no that isn't his :P
<wers> haha.. you got me there
* jussi01 sighs... why is there no one who knows around in the afternoons... ever....'
<RancidZA> haai
<NickPresta> jussi01, afternoons? It's 7am for me :)
<Jucato> 7pm for me :)
<jussi01> NickPresta: lol... 2 pm here...
<Jucato> jussi01: timezones suck don't they? :)
<jussi01> Jucato: yep
* jussi01 nudges Jucato for an answer
<jussi01> ;)
<emja> yeah, we should all live in a 300 mile wide wedge
<RancidZA> can anyone tell me how to set up openssh-server to allow ssh connections from outside the intranet? the pc has its own ip but when trying to ssh in i get connection refused
<SiNiESTrO> ;P
<emja> ;-)
<RancidZA> its 13h00 here
<Jucato> jussi01: aside from plugging your usb headphones in? :)
<emja> 21:00
<jussi01> Jucato: yeah, aside from that...
<jussi01> @now helsinki
<ubotu> Current time in Europe/Helsinki: September 18 2007, 14:00:29 - Next meeting: Kernel Team in 4 hours 59 minutes
<Jucato> RancidZA: you need to have port 22 open I think
<RancidZA> and by default its blocked?
<Jucato> oh finland...
<Jucato> RancidZA: afaik, yes
<Jucato> or at least by your router or whatever...
<jussi01> Jucato: yeah, but i dont live in helsinki...
<emja> RancidZA: port 22. check hosts.allow and hosts.deny, also sshd.conf
* Jucato goes for dinner
<Moises> exit
<RancidZA> Jucato: its not the router afaik
<RancidZA> well the pc is creating a pppoe connection
<ArmedKing> Hey guys i just switched from Ubuntu to Kubuntu. Can anyone tell me where the configuration utility is located to add my home icons etc to my destktop. Tnx
<RancidZA> what?
<RancidZA> cant u just copy stuff to the desktop
<RancidZA> ?
<ArmedKing> Yes i could, But i believe theres a utility for that, same as in Ubuntu
<emilsedgh> ArmedKing: a utility to copy icons from a place to another?
<ArmedKing> No no, In ubuntu i had a Utility to change my Nautilus flags to add Home Trash Computer Drives and Network to my desktop.
<emilsedgh> ArmedKing: oh
<emilsedgh> ArmedKing: systemSettings->Desktop->Behavior->Device Icons
<jetsaredim> can someone explain to me why I can have an active network connection on a device that networkmanager knows about, but yet have networkmanager think there's no active device?
<jetsaredim> can someone explain to me why I can have an active network connection on a device that networkmanager knows about, but yet have networkmanager think there's no active device?
<stoneagepimp> Can anybody help me with a DVD problem?
<stoneagepimp> hello?
<ArmedKing> Maby it easyer you just spam your problem in here ;-)
<mtfuchs> hi
<mtfuchs> can I use amd64 install cd to install on a Core 2 duo?
<slackern> mtfuchs, Yes, it's the same
<mtfuchs> then I got a problem: I get the error: this CD is not suitable for install. this is a gutsy tribe 5 alternate cd
<sander_> when I want to update kubuntu feisty fawn to gutsy gibbon I cannot use the update-manager tool since that is not installed with kubuntu
<sander_> what do you suggest?
<jussi01> sander_: please go to #ubuntu+1 and read the topic. then think about your decision to upgrade. if you decide to, please ask in #ubuntu+1
<slackern> mtfuchs, Im not sure about what the problem can be im afraid
<sander_> jussi01: tnx.. I'
<sander_> m not new to linux/unix in general
<sander_> but I want this fresh install upgraded asap
<mtfuchs> The CD-ROM drive contains a CD which cannot be used for installation.
<mtfuchs> is the precise error.
<stdin> mtfuchs: for gutsy support (including installing) #ubuntu+1
<mtfuchs> ok.
<ubuntu_> hi
<SlimeyPete> hi.
<ubunturos> !hi
<ubotu> Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<stoneagepimp> hello?
<ubunturos> !info hello
<ubotu> hello: The classic greeting, and a good example. In component main, is optional. Version 2.2-1build1 (feisty), package size 19 kB, installed size 588 kB
<kozo_> hi i have some problem whit my HDs kubuntu dont recognise my kubuntu partition in media plus ther are 8 folders whit usb in media :? how can i get rid of it? if i try to open my fstab in root mode it dont open gedit /etc/fstab is the right command i think
<stoneagepimp> can i get some help on playing dvds?
<ubunturos> !libdvdcss
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<mtfuchs> can I use an external hdd plugged in via usb to install ubuntu somehow?
<kozo_> i hope my lettering is understandable xD
<wers> i cant access my thumb drive. kubuntu says that I do not have sufficient permissions
<LjL> mtfuchs: if it gets recognized, i don't see why not
<prospero91> The directory where you are mounting it may not have permissions
<mtfuchs> LjL: would I just copy all the files from the iso into the hdd or do I have to make it bootable or sth? my mainboard does support booting from external hdd.
<LjL> mtfuchs: ah i thought you meant using it to install Ubuntu *on*... no, in that case you definitely need to somehow boot from it. you could try this
<prospero91> Add this to fstab /dev/sda1     /mnt/whatever     auto     user,rw       0       0
<LjL> !smartbootmanager
<ubotu> Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
* garfield how can i play flsh video outside of firefox in a player?
<mtfuchs> mh, ok. to much hazle will get myself a cd and done :D
* garfield how can i play flsh video outside of firefox in a player?
<stdin> garfield: don't ask questions or reply starting with /me,  /me is used to represent an action not speech
<garfield> how can i play flash video outside of firefox in a player?
<stdin> !info swf-player | garfield
<ubotu> garfield: swf-player: Mozilla plugin for SWF files (Macromedia Flash). In component universe, is optional. Version 0.3.6-2.1 (feisty), package size 47 kB, installed size 176 kB
<Jucato> doesn't that play in firefox too?
<garfield> it's allready installing for me to try it out
<garfield> how do i get the extention for firefox to download a flash video?
<stdin> or there's libflash-swfplayer too
<stdin> !info libflash-swfplayer
<ubotu> libflash-swfplayer: GPL Flash (SWF) Library - stand-alone player. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.4.13-9ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 13 kB, installed size 68 kB
<judgen> wow i never tried konversation before. Its amazing compared to kvirc... wonder why ive never tried it before
<LjL> judgen: amazing? i wouldn't be so sure. it's certainly quite a bit more KDE-guidelines-compliant
<LjL> as for features and responsiveness, that's a different matter
<garfield> stdin: how do i get the flash to play with swf?
<judgen> LjL: well i was just talking about the layout. Its looks almost like "vision irc" for BeOS. And that gets me all tingly =)
<stdin> read the man page I guess
<judgen> garfield: wich flash package do you use?
<LjL> judgen: vision irc? i don't think i know about it. but yeah konversation's interface is quite elegant, that's basically its main plus
<garfield> i just download swf
<judgen> LjL: otherwise i kinda prefer bitchX
<LjL> judgen: does that vision irc run under haiku?
<garfield> stdin: im using the download an extention for firefox to download the video but how do i save the video?
<stdin> I don't know, never used it
<garfield> stdin: u never try to download flash videos?
<stdin> never needed to
<garfield> true but these flash video dont have a player for me to go back what i miss so it's either i download them or i get them to play in a player that can control the video
<Jakoavain> Hi : )
<nalle> NO HEJ
<BluesKaj> Howdy All :)
* BluesKaj gulps a coffee
<nalle> oisko samanlaist suomeks
<stdin> !fi
<ubotu> Suomenkielinen keskustelu (K)Ubuntusta kanavilla #ubuntu-fi ja #kubuntu-fi
<Jakoavain> BluesKaj: , hehe :) Could you help me again?
<dthacker> hello kubuntu'ers
<Jakoavain> This time, I got some "new" old soundcard from my friend, but when I watch flashes it doesn't work.
<judgen> howdy BluesKaj
<judgen> Jakoavain: Flashes?
<BluesKaj> what's happening Jakoavain?
<BluesKaj> Hi judgen
<Jakoavain> I mean :D Like youtube
<BluesKaj> what souncard?
<Jakoavain> Video works but the voice doesn't. I can still listen mp3:s from my comp.
<Jakoavain> Well, I don't know actually. What was the command?
<BluesKaj> ok,  maybe you need updated drivers
<Jakoavain> Oh, :o
<garfield> BluesKaj: what download manager can download video's by links?
<BluesKaj> Jakoavain, lspci | grep audio
<BluesKaj> garfield, sorry  dunno, just copy the link
<judgen> Jakoavain: What mediaplayer?
<judgen> Jakoavain: sometimes its just lacking the alsaplugins for that perticular app or that your mediaplayer dont have all required parts to play those sound streams
<Jakoavain> 02:07.0 Multimedia audio controller: Ensoniq ES1370 [AudioPCI]  (rev 01)
<garfield> BluesKaj: what im i sopose to do if i just copy the link?
<Jakoavain> Hmm, It still shows my old one, but that's not surprise.
<Jakoavain> Judgen, okey.. These kind of things are.. pretty new for me. With windows it was and it is like "Use 3months, it doesn't work. Then format" And again. So you just don't have to think anything, just click click click boom, format.
<judgen> Jakoavain: do you have vlc installed?
<judgen> Jakoavain: try installing it and see if it can play your movies. If so, its just with your current mediaplayer the fault lies
<BluesKaj> Jakoavain, judgen has a good suggestion about the plugins , make sure you have the flashplugin-nonfree, libxine-extracodecs and w32codecs installed ...they can all be installed if you have restricted manager
<Zergiu> hello
* genii sips a coffee
* Jucato sips a T
<Zergiu> who can tell me how to install g++ compiler and c++
<Zergiu> :P
<Jakoavain> Hey, that's right! I'll try it! Thx :)
<judgen> Zergiu: sudo apt-get install build-essentials
<Jucato> what judgen said
<Zergiu> tried that
<BluesKaj> cheers , genii :)
<Jucato> and?
<Zergiu> some error
<judgen> Zergiu: oh it should be build-essential
* genii slides BluesKaj a coffee
<Jucato> would be nice if we actually knew what error it was :)
<Zergiu> ok , let me try
<genii> BluesKaj: Save the tea for night ;)
<BluesKaj> yup genii thx :)
<Zergiu> couldn't found package
* Jucato looks at the moon and the stars...
<Jucato> Zergiu: build-essential
<Zergiu> can I paste in the channel?
<Zergiu> the info?
<BluesKaj> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<wers> why cant I write on my flash drive?
<Zergiu> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/37779/
<Zergiu> thats what it sais
<Jucato> Zergiu: can you run "sudo apt-get update" first then try again? this is on Feisty?
<Zergiu> I downloaded 6.06 ubuntu version
<Zergiu> have no idea if its feisty
<Jucato> that'd be Dapper
<Zergiu> Ubuntu 6.06 LTS - the Dapper Drake - released in June 2006
<Zergiu> update done same error
<BluesKaj> wers, is the flashdrive listed in /media ?
<Zergiu> should I enable some boxes en the synaptic package manager?
<wers> none
<wers> i mean, yes
<wers> i can accesss but i cant write on it
<Zergiu> I think the problems was with the packages
<Zergiu> I had enabled only security updates
<Jucato> Zergiu: you need to have repositories with "main" enabled too
<BluesKaj> hmm, I havent experienced that problem ... genii , wers cant write to his flash drive
<Jucato> poor wers... need to get a new flash drive
* Jucato snickers
<wers> :((
<Jucato> j/k wers. :P
<Zergiu> a friend asked me , what has linux better than windows , what should I tell him?
<wers> whylinuxisbetter.com
<genii> Zergiu: Penguins
<Zergiu> lol?
<BluesKaj> better apps , no virus
<rjune_> Hot chicks dig it
<BluesKaj> c'mon Jucato , that's not nice :(
<rjune_> at least that's the impression I get from the link you posted wers
<Jucato> BluesKaj: wers knows I'm joking. we're both from ubuntu-ph :P
<VSpike> wers, if you try your write as root or using sudo, does it work?
<Zergiu> my version doesn't have penguins :(
<BluesKaj> ahh ok cool Jucato , wers
<BluesKaj> Zergiu, the penguins are hidden :)
<Zergiu> anyway , I like the program names
<Zergiu> pidgin , thunderbird
<Zergiu> sounds cool
<genii> wers: If you can write to it with admin privelege but not with regular user, you need to put mount option "user" (without wuotes) into fstab for that device.
<genii> *wuotes=quotes
<wers> nope.. even when running as root
<BluesKaj> thunderbird runs in windows too, Zergiu
<Zergiu> not that cool in windows...
<sergio> hi all
<sergio> I have a problem with Konqueror and Java
<wers> ohh.. correction.. its whylinuxisbetter.net
<wers> not .com
<Zergiu> jucato you said that all the main repositories must be enables , where is that "main"?
<BluesKaj> well, my thunderbird vers is broken in kubuntu and there doesn't seem to be a fix ...it doesn't launch the browser from links
<Jucato> !repositories | Zergiu
<ubotu> Zergiu: The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<sergio> how I can configure Java in Konqueror?
<Jucato> configure in what way? Settings -> Configure Konqueror -> Java & Javascript ?
<sergio> Jucato: path: java_vm?
<Jucato> what are you trying to do?
<genii> wers: Some useful info that you could put into pastebin for us would be: result of these commands: sudo fdisk -l ;mount; cat /etc/fstab          also right after you plug in or pull out the thing, last few lines of command: dmesg
<Jakoavain> It doesn't install the  libxine-extracodecs, but those other 2 it installed.
<Zergiu> thank for the help , gona let repositories reload , bb
<sergio> Jucato: I have problems with juegon.com, a java games page. When I go to a game, the java applet is splitted, I see only a half of applet
* Jucato doesn't know about that...
<sergio> Jucato: I want to use Konqueror instead Firefox
<sergio> but I can't, with firefox the page runs well
<wers> genii: I just posted the codes here--> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=3384599#post3384599
<sharir>     RADEON ATI 1600X  ?
<sharir> hello is there anybody here >
<SlimeyPete> yep
<Jakoavain> BluesKaj: It says that the wc32codecs wasn't found, but some packet is similar with it. This can mean that the wc32 is old or deleted
<wers> how do I prevent beagle from runnning everytime I log in?
<BluesKaj> Jakoavain, w32codecs
<Jakoavain> Yeah,
<Jakoavain> sudo apt-get install w32codecs
<ben-schmark> salut
<BluesKaj> Jakoavain, you may need to edit your sources.list , try source-o-matic , it will generate anew list that you can copy and paste into your /etc/apt/source.list file. Then you'll have access to all the codecs available in the repos
<BluesKaj> !source-o-matic | Jakoavain
<ubotu> Jakoavain: source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<Doctor_Nick> How do I start a process as its own user at startup?
<LjL> Doctor_Nick: use su in /etc/rc.local
<contrast83> Does the w32codecs package generally give better performance (e.g., less chance of having scrambled videos) than the packages for the codecs in Main (ffmpeg, etc.)?
<Doctor_Nick> I need to create the user first
<LjL> Doctor_Nick: adduser username
<Doctor_Nick> im wondering how I make one without a login console
<LjL> Doctor_Nick: without a login console?
<Doctor_Nick> yeah
<Doctor_Nick> so nobody can log in as that user and mess shit up
<LjL> Doctor_Nick: err, what *can* you do on that machine?
<paulatreides> dans konqueror je n'ai plus la barre de recherche avec google
<paulatreides> avez vous une soluce ?
<LjL> Doctor_Nick: oh, of course
<BluesKaj> contrast83, w32codecs are mainly for windows media , ffmpeg is still required for avi, divx etc
<LjL> Doctor_Nick: just look at your /etc/passwd. there's already plenty of "fake" users that work just like that
<paulatreides> bonjour tout d'abord
<Doctor_Nick> LjL: this is my home machine, im hosting a domain on here though and i dont want people to hack my shit
<LjL> Doctor_Nick: just give /bin/false as the shell
<LjL> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<stdin> can watch the language please Doctor_Nick
<paulatreides> oh sorry
<Doctor_Nick> hack my merde
<LjL> paulatreides: right click on the toolbar, "configure toolbars", "search toolbar", and add "search bar".
<LjL> Doctor_Nick, you were warned...
<Jakoavain> BluesKaj: So I open the sourceslist with kate? And replace the text with new one, or add it to the end?
<contrast83> BluesKaj: Oh ok. So w32codecs should do better with WMV's than ffmpeg would?
<BluesKaj> Jakoavain, replace it completely
<BluesKaj> yes contrast83
<LjL> unfortunately
<contrast83> BluesKaj: What I find weird is, with some of my vids, they'll be all scrambled when I use the Xine engine, yet when I switch Kaffeine to the MPlayer engine, they're perfectly fine...
<contrast83> What sucks is it seems that with the latest version of Kaffeine (the one in Gutsy), you can't even use the MPlayer engine. :-\
<martijn81> does anyone know a guide to get ktorrent3.0 svn working?
<BluesKaj> contrast83, that's strange , i usually have the reverse
<martijn81> i have 2.2dev working, but i want the kde4 version to work :D
<emilsedgh> contrast83: kaffeine has no mplayer engine, does it?
<Doctor_Nick> where does linux usually dump all the links to executables
<emilsedgh> martijn81: so you have to install kdelibs5 kdelibs5-dev and build-essential and then you have to compile ktorrent :)
<rvd> Hello World :) I have a problem with my Hauppage wintv pvr-usb2 TVcard, I can't get the damn thing to function i linux.. I've downloaded the driver, but I'm all new to kernel compilation, so please help me - i need to watch scrubs! hehe
<contrast83> emilsedgh: Settings -> Engine -> Embedded MPlayer for KDE
<emilsedgh> Doctor_Nick: PATH
<Doctor_Nick> $PATH?
<contrast83> emilsedgh: If that's not there, I would assume you just need to install kmplayer-base
<contrast83> Doctor_Nick: /usr/share/applications - is that what you're referring to?
<emilsedgh> contrast83: I didnt know that Kaffeine has Mplayer Engine
<contrast83> emilsedgh: Well, not anymore, it doesn't. :-(
<emilsedgh> Doctor_Nick: type this in console: echo $PATH
<contrast83> But then, maybe it's just a bug in Gutsy that's causing it to not show up.
<Doctor_Nick> emilsedgh: yeah, i found it, thanks
<martijn81> emilsedgh: do i have to install kde4? how do i use cmake??
<Jakoavain> Blueskaj, How did I got the acces again? It says to check have I wrote the acces or something like that (: Open the kate with run command, right?
<thechris> I cannot run firefox.
<thechris> any ideas?
<emilsedgh> martijn81: you have to install kde4 libraries, there are Beta2 packages for them, then you have to download ktorrent's sourcecode from svn
<BluesKaj> Jakoavain, alt+F2 kdesu kate /etc/apt/sources.list  . it will ask for your password to give write permission
<emilsedgh> thechris: whats the error message?
<emilsedgh> thechris: run in in konsole
<rvd> no one has any help to a tvcard in kubuntu??
<Jakoavain> Yeah, I forgot the k from desu :)
<thechris> emilsedgh: no error messages.  in console ther errors are due to BadDevice 169, and looks like the standard errors
<martijn81> emilsedgh: and then i have to run activate and run kde4 already?
<thechris> emilsedgh: yep, the only errors are the standard ones that say "you don't have a touchsceen installed", but with numbers
<Doctor_Nick> hmm
<emilsedgh> martijn81: no
<Doctor_Nick> emilsedgh: you know when you do a make install, the install script usually sets up a command
<Doctor_Nick> how do I get rid of the command?
<emilsedgh> thechris: when it happend? it was working in the past or its installed newly?
<thechris> emilsedgh: i just installed nvivia and set up xorg.conf
<emilsedgh> Doctor_Nick: make uninstall ??
<Doctor_Nick> this script sucks and doesnt have that :/
<Zergiu> Hello again
<Zergiu> can .BIN files be opened in linux?
<emilsedgh> Doctor_Nick: make uninstall is not a part of your programs, thats a part of GNU Autotools, whats the output of make uninstall ?
<emilsedgh> Zergiu: if they are for linux, yes they can
<SlimeyPete> Zergiu: sure. Is it a binary installer, or a disc image?
<Zergiu> binary installer
<Zergiu> the java installer
<Doctor_Nick> make: *** No rule to make target `uninstall'.  Stop.
<SlimeyPete> "sh filename.bin" (or "sudo sh filename.bin")...but...
<SlimeyPete> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre. Please don't use Adept to install Java if you are on Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy) or earlier.
<contrast83> Doctor_Nick: Just for future reference, are you familiar with checkinstall?
<SlimeyPete> ^^ better way to do it
<Doctor_Nick> no
<martijn81> emilsedgh: just follow this commands right? http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde4-beta2.php
<thechris> oh and apt is broke too
<emilsedgh> Doctor_Nick: is that already installed? make installed was successful?
<Zergiu> thanks
<SlimeyPete> np
<Doctor_Nick> emilsedgh: yeah
<contrast83> emilsedgh: You know that not every makefile has a rule to uninstall, right?
<thechris> brb
<emilsedgh> martijn81: yes, but...the important part should be the ktorrent, install kde4 then ask here again
<emilsedgh> contrast83: i have a little knowledge on autotools and build services :(
* martijn81 is installing now
<contrast83> emilsedgh: I'm sure I have even less. :-P The only reason I knew that is I've run into Doctor_Nick's problem a few times.
<wers> damn!
<Doctor_Nick> what does checkinstall do
<wers> I can write on my flash drive with XP but not with kubuntu
<contrast83> Doctor_Nick: "sudo apt-get install checkinstall" and the next time you're installing from source, do everything as normal, except when you get to "make install", do "sudo checkinstall -D make install" instead. It'll install whatever as a package that you can easily remove.
<stdin> !checkinstall
<ubotu> checkinstall is a wrapper to "make install", useful for installing programs you compiled. It will create a .deb package, which will be listed in the APT database and can be uninstalled like other packages. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CheckInstall - Read the warnings at the top and bottom of that web page, and DO NOT interrupt CheckInstall while it's running!
<Doctor_Nick> neat
<thechris> how do I unlock DbDriverConfig?
<ScorpKing> does anyone here use devilspie on kde?
<contrast83> stdin: Thanks. :P
<caris_mere> Is it ok to remove old linux headers when you get new ones?
<wers> genii: i can write to my thumb drive using windows.. but still not with kubuntu
<contrast83> caris_mere: Yeah, but you should only do so after making sure *all* your hardware works with the new ones.
<caris_mere> contrast83: ok, thanks
<contrast83> np
<Zergiu> I don't understand , I can't install anything
<Jakoavain> BluesKaj: I just took the 2first options from the sourcelist, then I downloaded it. Now I replaced the source.list and saved. Still it says it's old or removed
<Zergiu> file coudn't be found
<Jucato> Zergiu: could you use pastebin to show the contents of your /etc/apt/sources.list file?
<skumlesen> hi, I been trying to install ms truetype fonts, but I dont know if it was a succes. Do anyone know of a guide / link where I can look for info?
<Zergiu> what is the command
<Zergiu> pastebin?
<SlimeyPete> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<Zergiu> ah ok
<SlimeyPete> paste there, and it will give you a URL
<Jucato> the one you used earlier to show the error messages
<Zergiu> ok
<martijn81> emilsedgh: installed!
<Doctor_Nick> contrast83: man, i wish i knew about that program earlier
<Doctor_Nick> it would have saved me so many headaches
<Zergiu> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/37784/
<BluesKaj> Jakoavain, w32codecs is included in the restricted repositories , if you didn't include those repos in your new sources.list then you can't install them
<contrast83> Doctor_Nick: Yeah. It's a godsend
<contrast83> Doctor_Nick: If only it could work on binary installers.
<contrast83> Actually, I never tried that. Maybe it does.
* contrast83 ponders.
<Jakoavain> BluesKaj: god damn it! --> 3rd try
<thechris> so, any other ideas why firefox doesn't run?
<Doctor_Nick> what is EOF in linux again?
<thechris> never had this issue before
<Tm_T> Doctor_Nick: End Of File
<Jucato> Ctrl+D
<Jucato> :)
<Doctor_Nick> Tm_T: :P
<Jucato> EOF is End Of File *anywhere*
<Tm_T> Doctor_Nick: now you know ;-)
<Tm_T> Jucato: you didnt get the joke?
<Jucato> maaaaybe :)
<martijn> emilsedgh: where is my kpanel? :D
<Doctor_Nick> in windows its ctrl+z
<martijn> kicker?
<Doctor_Nick> but that's suspend in linux!
<martijn> it's gone!
<Jucato> martijn: press Alt+F2, type in "kicker"
<martijn> :) :)
<in_d_hoy> helo
<martijn> Jucato: still, the other plasma panel under kicker is a little higher, can't i kill this?
<imoet> helo
<Jucato> er... you're running KDE 4?
<Jucato> of course it will be higher... you'd have to kill Plasma...
<Zergiu> jucato: is there any info in the source.list?
<arak1> Guys small problem here, new to linux. Just got win XP installed and now trying to install kubuntu as a second OS, Just can't figure out how to set up the partition settings
<BluesKaj> !sources.list
<ubotu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<Jucato> Zergiu: sorry I didn't notice you gave it already
<Zergiu> oky
<Jucato> Zergiu: weird. everything looks ok. you can't install anything from apt-get?
<Zergiu> nope
<Jucato> hm...
<Jucato> my only guess would be a server/mirror problem...
<Zergiu> tell me a simple program to try to install
<Jucato> there seem to be a problem with the Spanish server...
<thechris> I would like to run firefox
<Jucato> I can't get any response from ping es.archive.ubuntu.com
<thechris> but it doesnt
<thechris> any ideas
<Zergiu> can I change the server?
<martijn> hmmm, i have kde4 installed, but konqueror is still version 3.5.6, how come?
<Jucato> Zergiu: yes you can. you can change all those es.archive.ubuntu.com to uk.archive.ubuntu.com or to something else
<jhutchins> !easysources | Zergiu
<ubotu> Zergiu: source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<Zergiu> mersi
<Jucato> Zergiu: you can also use that to automatically generate a file for you ^^
<BluesKaj> thechris, pls explain in more detail ...how did you install it ?
<thechris> BluesKaj: sudo apt-get install firefox
<Dr_willis> Complex. :)
<thechris> BluesKaj: it does not run now that I am using the nvidia X11 module
<rx> hi everyone. got an interesting question: how can i stop my monitor from going blank? out of the box, kde has it set to 30 mins (power saver). unfortunately, even if i turn it off its getting reenabled on next login. oh, and its not the problem because my monitor goes blank after like 10mins. i tried setting Option "DPMS" false in xorg.conf with no luck. can you help me?
<BluesKaj> thechris, is it in the k-menu ?
<thechris> BluesKaj: yes
<Dr_willis> what dosent run about it?
<thechris> it does nothing
<thechris> no windows, no errors
<Dr_willis> try running it from the terminal
<thechris> konsole just gives the normal error in terminal
<BluesKaj> no bouncing icon , thechris ?
<thechris> BluesKaj: yes, i get the bouncing icon
<thechris> in terminal the error is just for the lack of a touchscreen or such
<Zergiu> so I copy paste the generated list in the source.list
<Dr_willis> thats just a warning about the touchscreen.
<lnx_> how i can run visual c# 2005 with wine ?
<thechris> yes, I agree
<Dr_willis> wine whatever.exe :)
<SlimeyPete> lnx_: last time I checked, you couldn't. Check the appdb on winehq.org
<BluesKaj> Zergiu, delete the text in the present sources.list and paste the new text in it's place and "save".
<Wii_Man> does anyone have an acer aspire 5050-3785?
<vadiml1024> i've strange problem with my X server on Feisty...  It seems to completely ignore the synaptics section in the xorg.conf file
<Zergiu> BluesKaj not enough permisions
<japp> one channell to spanish, please
<Jucato> !es | japp
<ubotu> japp: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<japp> gracias
<Jucato> Zergiu: Alt+F2, "kdesu kate /etc/apt/sources.list" to be able to edit the sources.list
<BluesKaj> Zergiu, alt+f2 , kdesu kate /etc/apt/sources.list then you will have permission
<martijn> emilsedgh: how about ktorrent? how do i get that running? same stuff with unsermake or should i use cmake?
<Zergiu> jucato won :P
<Jucato> heheh :)
<Wii_Man> i have a battery not detected issue and the forum wasnt helpfull am i out of luck?
<BluesKaj> ok ,we have enuff cooks on the job, gotta run some errands , BBL :)
<BluesKaj> Zergiu,  is this a contest? ... we're here to help. :)
* Jucato gives BluesKaj a cookie
* Jucato will be off in a few minutes too
<Zergiu> the location file could not be found
<Jucato> what's the exact command you entered?
<Zergiu> kdesu kate /etc/apt/sources.list
<Doctor_Nick> contrast83: is it supposed to show up in synaptic or no?
<martijn> boy, kde4 beta2 is crap herfe
<martijn> -f
<Jucato> hm... ok close that and just do this. in Konqueror, go to /etc/apt and right-click on sources.list -> Actions -> Edit as Root
<contrast83> Doctor_Nick: the package checkinstall made?
<Doctor_Nick> yah
<contrast83> Doctor_Nick: It should, yeah. Look under Sections -> checkinstall (at the very bottom)
<Zergiu> ok , but , how do I execute konqueror
<Jucato> Zergiu: huh? it's the File manager. :)
<Doctor_Nick> contrast83: yeah, its there
<ksivaji> alt+f2 type konqueror
<ksivaji> Jucato :
<Jucato> yes?
<Zergiu> the Run thingy doesn't work even with konqueror
<Jakoavain> BluesKaj: You think it needs boot?
<Jakoavain> Because It doesn't seem to work.. maybe I just can't do it right.. : D
<Jucato> Zergiu: You see the computer-like icon beside the K Menu on your panel?
<Jucato> Zergiu: just click on that, and click on Home
<Zergiu> Ok clicked on the file but no "edit as root" option
<Jucato> right-click -> Actions -> Edit as Root
<ubuntu__> Hi!
<Zergiu> lol , no actions
* ksivaji Zergiu is testion Jucato patiency
<ubuntu__> i cant use Konquerror
<ubuntu__> via modem
<ubuntu__> why&
<ubuntu__> ?
<Jucato> Zergiu: you sure you're right-clicking on sources.list ?
<Zergiu> I'm not doing anything , this is messed up
<Zergiu> yes
<Jucato> (yeah it's indeed a bit messed up..)
<Jucato> ok last method. Alt+F2, "kdesu kate"
<Zergiu> I get open with text editor , and open with another file , copy , send to , properties
<ksivaji> Jucato whats wrong with him
<Jucato> the File -> Open -> /etc/apt/sources.list
<Jucato> ksivaji: first problem is with repositories. now he's just trying to edit his sources.list
<Jucato> neither of which is going well... :(
<Zergiu> well , I'm doing all this to install some programs I need for university and limewire do download music
<Dr_willis> !frostwire
<ubotu> frostwire is a totally open source version of Limewire.  For installation help, please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FrostWire
* Jucato headdesks to get rid of writer's block...
<Zergiu> alt f2 "kdesu kate" cannot find file location
<Zergiu> ehm , isnt there an easier linux version?
<Dr_willis> it dident ask for a password?
<Jucato> what the heck?!?
<Dr_willis> Zergiu,  it pays to learn some basics.
<Jucato> Zergiu: um.. you are on Kubuntu right? not Ubuntu?
<thomas__> how can I change it so my ssh server doesn't allow all users to connect? Only 1
<Zergiu> I am on ubuntu
<Jucato> lol!!!
<Dr_willis> Zergiu,  thats a bit of an issue then. :)
<Jucato> sheesh no wonder :)
<Dr_willis> this is when ya go back to useing the terminal and 'sudo nano' :)
<Zergiu> lol
<ScorpKing> thomas__: have only one user on your system. :)
<Jucato> Dr_willis: you win :)
<thomas__> ScorpKing: lol no that won't work hehe
<Jucato> Zergiu: there's a slight difference between Kubuntu and Ubuntu. starting with the apps. :)
<Dr_willis> I always install ubuntudesktop and kubuntudesktop both. Im so leet. :)
<Zergiu> well , I joined the first help channel I saw :S
<emilsedgh> martijn: you have kde4 installed?
<Jucato> Zergiu: Alt+F2, gksu gedit /etc/apt/souces.list
<Jucato> Zergiu: the first help channel for Ubuntu should be #ubuntu :/
<Jucato> most stuff work in both Ubuntu and Kubuntu. but sometimes, some commands and apps are different
<thechris> Reboot FTW
<Zergiu> jucato true
<thechris> ubutnu's support of X11 FTL
<Jucato> ??
<Zergiu> but since these channels where with intense black
<ScorpKing> lol
<Zergiu> written in intense black
<Zergiu> didn't saw #ubuntu :P
<Jucato> written where?
<Zergiu> help >comunity support
<thomas__> ScorpKing: no but seriously, how?
<Zergiu> srry for the trouble
<Jucato> "f you are very new to Ubuntu, and haven't used IRC before, find the application 'gaim' from Applications->Internet on your Ubuntu desktop. Then login to irc.freenode.net and join the #ubuntu channel."
<Jucato> :)
<Jucato> nah it's ok... but it would have saved us a lot of guess work if you had mentioned that in the beginning :)
<Jucato> and saved me a lot from banging my head on the table or scratching my head in wonder
<Doctor_Nick> haha
<Doctor_Nick> i guess kde doesnt like it when you kill man!
<ScorpKing> thomas__: i don't know. i chmod 750 all home directories then other users can only get to their own and / when they log in.
<thomas__> ScorpKing: because as I have it now if someone knows my username they can try to log in, but I want to disable those accounts except for 1
* ScorpKing is having a good laugh...
<poison--> mornin
<ScorpKing> thomas__: i think there is a way to only allow keys for ssh. maybe that will work. have to go.
<Jucato> doesn't ssh ask for the password first?
<ScorpKing> afternoon poison-- :)
<ScorpKing> cheers guys
<poison--> heyy scorpio
<poison--> sup
<contrast83> what up
<thomas__> Jucato: what do you mean? when I try to connect it asks for username right and pass....but I don't want this account to be available to be accessed online
<poison--> brb, reboot
<Jucato> thomas__: it won't be accessible if you don't give out the password, right?
<thomas__> Jucato: right but I don't even want to be able to login even if I know the password, disable it
<Jucato> hm... don't run the ssh daemon?
<thomas__> naww I want to be able to connect through another account
<Jucato> hm...
<Jucato> !ssh
<ubotu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for usage. Putty is a nice SSH client for Windows; it can be found at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<Zergiu> yay
<Zergiu> works
<Zergiu> :)
<Jucato> Zergiu: ok now that you've changed your sources.list, reload/refresh (in synaptic or "sudo apt-get update")
<Zergiu> done that
<Jucato> then try to install anything, most likely you'll also receive updates
<Zergiu> download nedit atm
<Jucato> build-essential too? :)
<Zergiu> ye
<Zergiu> I mean , installing not downloading
<Jucato> heh funny that the original problem only started with a non-working server :)
<thomas__> lol
<Zergiu> I usually have these problems
<Jucato> btw, since you were using the es. servers, I presume you speak spanish? because there are also channels for spanish
<Zergiu> yes , but english is my favourite :P
<Jucato> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<Jucato> just in case you need locale help
<thomas__> Jucato: so u don't know?
<Jucato> thomas__:  nope. did you see that SSH link above? might have some info
<Jucato> otherwise, perhaps google knows better
<thomas__> K
<Jucato> Zergiu: and for more Ubuntu questions, head on over to #ubuntu for more help :)
<Zergiu> lol , don't you like me ? :P
<Jucato> hahah
<Jucato> I just think you might get better, more specific, more Ubuntu-oriented help in #ubuntu
<Jucato> since I don't use Ubuntu, I don't know everything about it :)
<Zergiu> oky :)
<Zergiu> why does it say I don't have permisions
<Zergiu> can I change that?
<Jucato> because you don't. and you shouldn't :)
<Zergiu> ok I agree , now I want to edit the file bashrc
<Jucato> there are two type of users in Linux: the admin (superuser or root)... and everyone else :)
<Jucato> all files outside your $HOME directory are not yours... you need special permission to change them. that's what sudo/kdesu/gksu are for
<Jucato> !root | Zergiu
<ubotu> Zergiu: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth.. there is no root password. Then you will see that it is sudo that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<stdin> edit _your_ bashrc in ~/.bashrc, you only edit the system files if you really need to
<Jucato> Zergiu: but everything in your home, you can edit
<Zergiu> ok , so I'll ise gksu for that
<contrast83> lol @ ubotu
<Zergiu> the command will be gksu gedit ~/.bashrc
<Zergiu> ?
<Jucato> er no need
<Jucato> [23:15]  <Jucato> Zergiu: but everything in your home, you can edit
<Jucato> ~ = /home/username/
<combinio> is this possible to connect MAC OS X to Kubuntu 7.04 to have INTERNET ?? :)) i mean if i have wireless and my neighbour has MAC OS X - is this possible to share a network with him ??
<combinio> he's Macintosh and i have PC :] 
<Ahmuck> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Zergiu> well I typed ~/. bashrc and permision denied
<Jucato> lol!!  I'm a Mac and I'm a PC
<combinio> Jucato: so is this possible ? :)
<Jucato> Zergiu: gedit ~/.bashrc ?
<combinio> Jucato: hi, btw :P
<Zergiu> aha :P
<Jucato> hehe hi combinio and no I don't know
<combinio> Jucato: oh - i see - u have mac AND pc :D
<combinio> Jucato: and did u try to connect those two ? ;P
<Jucato> hehe I wish
<combinio> Jucato: so it means - u don;t have ? ;>
* Jucato was just referring to the Mac vs. PC commercials
<combinio> that way... :] 
<combinio> Jucato: but maybe u know where can i get help about that ? :] 
<Jucato> nope I don't sorry
<combinio> ok :)
<BluesKaj> hmm, i normally assume ppl who as for help here are using kubunty-desktop and kde not ubuntu/gnome ...no wonder the commands ppl are giving Zergiu to use in the run box aren't working !
<Jucato> heh
<Zergiu> dam I have to restart :(
<Jucato> O.o
<poison--> lol
<Zergiu> brb :P
<contrast83> In theory, if you know enough about Linux, you should never really *have* to reboot just to fix a problem, right?
<BluesKaj> nope, some things need relogin , reboot , only after stuff like new driver installs AFAIK
<sander_> contrast83: ever installed a nvidia driver?
<Zergiu> whats the diference between kubuntu and ubuntu?
<sander_> kernel updates require a reboot before the new kernel can be loaded..
<contrast83> sander_: Yeah. That's why I said "to fix a problem," not to install a new driver/kernel. ;-)
<sander_> Zergiu: Ubuntu is gnome based.. kubuntu is KDE based
<sander_> contrast83: well I just had a problem with adept_manager... and it was fixed by logging out and back in again :)
<BluesKaj> Zergiu, kubuntu uses the kde desktop ...ubuntu uses the gnome desktop
<contrast83> sander_: That's not rebooting though, is it? ;-)
<Zergiu> aw , and the root files are the same for all , only desktop version are diferent?
<sven_oostenbrink> Hi there, Im using kpilot to connect to my palm T3 but everytime I scan for the device, kpilot crashes heavily..  Ive used kpilot on fedora with the same device before without any problem though.. Does anybody has an idea how I can fix this?
<BluesKaj> yes the base Operating system is called ubuntu cuz it comes with gnome as the default desktop,..Kubuntu still uses the ubuntu OS , but uses the Kde desktop
<sander_> contrast83: haha no, but it means stop working and restart all the apps.. in my experience almost the same ;)
<sander_> but technically you're right ;)
<contrast83> sander_: That problem you just mentioned, assuming it's what I'm thinking of, can be fixed with one command
<contrast83> !aptfix
<stdin> actually the operating system is GNU/Linux, Ubuntu is the umbrella project
<BluesKaj> not cuz it comes with the gnome desktop ...it's just the default
<ubotu> If Adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole:  sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a 
<contrast83> I've got that command saved to a script named apt-fix.sh, given I'd never remember it.
<BluesKaj> yeah stdin , I should have reversed the words
<Zergiu> gaim crashed :(
<Zergiu> always crashes when I login MSN
<contrast83> sander_: And since you're not rebooting, the apps will all start back up much quicker since they're still in cache. :-)
<Ahmuck> Zergiu: use pidgin
<Zergiu> gona install it now
<BluesKaj> Ahmuck, he's using gnome
<Zergiu> don't tell me I can't use pidgin?
<Ahmuck> he can still use pidgin
<Zergiu> see :P
<Ahmuck> pidgin is not desktop specific
<BluesKaj> yeah, just a warning in case someone tells him commands for kde
<Zergiu> apt-get install pidgin?
<Ahmuck> you should be using pidgin anyhow, gaim died long time ago
<contrast83> dpkg --get-selections > installed-packages.txt ... break system, reinstall ... dpkg --set-selections < installed-packages.txt && apt-get dselect-upgrade ... wait a few hours, then be happy. :-D
<Dr_willis> !pidgen
<Ahmuck> sudo aptitidue install pidgin
<thomas__> does it matter where I put a command in the sshd config file?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pidgen - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Dr_willis> I dident think pidgen was in the repos. Or is it in backports now?
<Ahmuck> Zergiu: use aptitude
<dappermuis> hehe thomas__, still going with the ssh?
<Zergiu> ok
<BluesKaj> !pidgin
<ubotu> pidgin is the new name for Gaim forced by AOL's legal dept. It wasn't released in time for Feisty. Expect it in gutsy. See http://www.pidgin.im/index.php for more info. To install Pidgin please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallPidgin2.0
<stdin> contrast83: use AptOnCD and don't wait as long :) (or a local server like me)
<thomas__> dappermuis: yea i'm working on this slowly between school and windows and linux :S
<dappermuis> thomas__, lol ok
<sven_oostenbrink> Anyone on crashing kpilot?
<thomas__> dappermuis: so do you know?
<contrast83> stdin: that doesn't take care of holding packages though
<dappermuis> thomas__, not really sure - but my first guess would be that it doesn't matter
* contrast83 is still using old versions of a few things as a matter of preference
<Zergiu> gona check the tutorial , aptitude was a command for ubuntu?
<thomas__> dappermuis: your probably right
<Dr_willis> aptitude is another front end to the apt system
<Dr_willis> its a bit different then the others. :)
<stdin> contrast83: no, make a local/cd repo, then when you dselect-upgrade you don't need to download again
<Ahmuck> http://www.ubuntugeek.com/howto-install-pidgin-200-on-ubuntu-feisty-with-plugin-pack.html
<BluesKaj> !aptitude
<ubotu> aptitude is another terminal-based front-end to APT, like apt-get. However, aptitude can remember the dependencies installed with a package and remove them if you uninstall. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptitudeSurvivalGuide
<dappermuis> Read this, an argument in favour of aptitude - http://feeds.feedburner.com/~r/pthree/~3/143372004/
<contrast83> stdin: ohh, right. once gutsy's finalized, i probably will do that. not much point now though, since everything's being updated so often.
<Zergiu> I have to desinstall gaim to install pidgin
<Zergiu> :(
<Zergiu> and if I get stuck then what
<stdin> contrast83: speaking of which, 2 hours gone by since last upgrade, now I have 30 new ones :p
<Ahmuck> ur using gaim to connect to irc?
<Zergiu> ye
<Doctor_Nick> uhm
<BluesKaj> dappermuis, I used aptitude for a while and still do but it doesn't install some apps that apt can access...dunno why
<Doctor_Nick> isn't pidgin in the fiesty repositories under "gaim"
<Dr_willis> ive had aptitude do some... odd things...
<Doctor_Nick> its 2.0.0, it's just not yet renamed to pidgin
<dappermuis> BluesKaj, weird - it uses the same repositories as apt-get doesn't it?
<Ahmuck> Doctor_Nick: really?
<Doctor_Nick> looks like it
<Dr_willis> Doctor_Nick,  ive never seen anyone else mention that befor. :)
<Doctor_Nick> oh wait
<Doctor_Nick> its beta6
<Doctor_Nick> nvm ;o
<sven_oostenbrink> Zergiu, erw, pidgin IS gaim, just with another name (had to change the name because of AOL).. its just the same thing but a newer version dude, no worries
<BluesKaj> dappermuis, I assume that it does , and I agree it seems strange
<Ahmuck> Zergiu: well there you go
<Zergiu> ok , but can I update instead of downloading new version?
<Zergiu> to avoid the msn crash
<Dr_willis> bbl
<JuJuBee> Trying to get NIS working properly in my lab.  It seems that users cannot use yppasswd to change their passwords.  Yppasswdd is not running on server.  After reading many how-to's, it seems that I should have : /etc/init.d/yppasswdd, but I do not.  I have /usr/sbin/rpc.yppasswd  instead.  What is the difference and  how do I start yppasswd?
<contrast83> JuJuBee: I'm probably missing something here, but what about just passwd?
<JuJuBee> I thought that I need to use yppasswd on the nis client to change their login password on the nis server?
<contrast83> Ahh, ok. I was missing something. Sorry.
<JuJuBee> np
<JuJuBee> been banging my head against the wall for a few days now.
* martijn81 gives JuJuBee a pillow
<JuJuBee> Thanks martijn81 ;)
<genii> /back
<genii> bah
* genii looks for his coffee
<snowdonkey> Hi.  Can someone tell me how to give SSH access to my computer?  I've just installed openssh-server.
<genii> BluesKaj: Did wes get his non-writable thimb drive figured out? I suspected ntfs
<genii> *thumb
<hydrogen> !ssh
<ubotu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for usage. Putty is a nice SSH client for Windows; it can be found at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<snowdonkey> I read the directions here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto.  They're not clear on what my server address is.
<Tm_T> snowdonkey: your address
<snowdonkey> Tim_T: ?
<Tm_T> who's tim?
<snowdonkey> Sorry.  ;)
<Tm_T> snowdonkey: yes, your ssh address is your address
<hydrogen> tm_t--
<hydrogen> your ip address
<Tm_T> snowdonkey: like, your current ip
<hydrogen> not your street address
* mode/#kubuntu [+o Tm_T]  by ChanServ
<hydrogen> though that'd be cool!
<hydrogen> ipoverups
* mode/#kubuntu [-v hydrogen]  by Tm_T
<hydrogen> aww
<hydrogen> now i'm talking without permission!
* mode/#kubuntu [-ooo Tm_T Jucato stdin]  by Tm_T
<snowdonkey> Tm_T: Ok.  How do I find my IP address?  I'm using a router.
<Tm_T> snowdonkey: NAT ?
<snowdonkey> Tm_T: ?
<Tm_T> !nat
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nat - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Tm_T> hmh
<hydrogen> snowdonkey: do you want to ssh from a computer on your lan or outside your lan?
<ubunturos> !info nat
<ubotu> Package nat does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<snowdonkey> hydrogen: I need someone to have SSH access to my computer.  They live far away.
<hydrogen> okay
<genii> Wow, ubotu should know about nat
<hydrogen> you will need to forward port 22 on your router then
<hydrogen> to your computers ip address (ifconfig)
<hydrogen> then give them the ip your router has
<hydrogen> you can see it at a site like whatismyip.com
<Doctor_Nick> uhm
<Doctor_Nick> is it normal for most services to run as root on ubuntu
<ubunturos> a lot who are in #Kubuntu are also in #KDE? Is it so?
<poison--> si signor :D
<snowdonkey> hydrogen: Ok, thx a lot.  I can just use my router's configuration page to forward port 22 to my IP address right, or are there Ubuntu commands?
<hydrogen> use your router's config page
<snowdonkey> hydrogen, Tm_T: Great, thx guys.
<genii> Doctor_Nick: Yes, except some special things like mysql, postfix and some others
<Tm_T> snowdonkey: no problem
<lewix> hi
<JuJuBee> I use php and sometimes use the php mail features.  I wish to enable mail on my server.  Is it easy to install sendmail with a basic config just to get something up and running?
<lewix> I find my mouse too sensible it , how can I fix it
<poison--> system configs
<lewix> poison--, then
<kyskyl> hola se habla espaol aqui?
<stdin> !es | kyskyl
<ubotu> kyskyl: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<poison--> lewix, theres a mouse option rite?
<kyskyl> ok
<poison--> change them the way u like
<oem> selam
<hydrogen> thats not english!
<JuJuBee> Anyboyd use Citadel for email?
<JuJuBee> server
<bluejaguar> yes it's not in english!
<stdin> !tr | oem
<ubotu> oem: Turk ubuntu kullanicilari, turkce yardim yada geyik icin #ubuntu-tr hizmetinizde.
<bluejaguar> so what ?
<stdin> oem/bluejaguar
<bluejaguar> hi all
<bluejaguar> hi
<sven_oostenbrink> I have apt-get telling me that compiz-core canbe upgraded.. When I upgrade it, the upgrade is successful, no probs, but compiz-core stays upgradable.. The apt-get desktopp updater tells me the same about compiz-core.. How can I fix this?
<poison--> need a good ftp client, anyone?
<gnondpom> Bonsoir
<gnondpom> J'ai une petite question  propos d'amarok
<martijn81> poison--: kftpgrabber is highest rated at kde-apps.org
<poison--> sweet
<hydrogen> !fr | gnondpom
<ubotu> gnondpom: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<homaax> hi
<homaax> i just installed kubuntu on a toshiba sattelite A200-1K8 and there is no sound, it's not muted and kmix looks fine
<homaax> any suggestions?
<steve____> oh man, i have no idea how this works :S
<jhutchins> homaax: Check headphone and spdif settings.
<poison--> cant change anitin in aMSN, any ideas?
<BluesKaj> homaax, k-menu/system settings/sound system/enable sound system,then choose hardware tab/select the audio device/Advanced Linux Sound Architecture, click apply
<poison--> profile n stuff
<poison--> it crashes
<homaax> thanx BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> ok homaax, you aren't finished yet , in the terminal type ' alsamixer ', make sure the Master, PCM, Line & CD are all unmuted ,by using the "M" key'
<soulrider> !virtualbox
<ubotu> VirtualBox is open-source virtualization software for x86, with a proprietary "enterprise" version sporting additional features. Packages for Ubuntu are provided by the makers at http://www.virtualbox.org/ - Setup details at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/VirtualBox
<homaax> and now?
<homaax> BluesKaj: everything is unmuted
<BluesKaj> homaax, relogin
<homaax> okay
<homaax> one minute
<PhinnFort> BluesKaj: if he has a machine with santarosa chipset, sound won't work
* PhinnFort has the same illness himself
<BluesKaj> uhoh
<homaax> BluesKaj: still no sound :/
<PhinnFort> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.22/+bug/130559
<PhinnFort> homaax: what is the output of "lspci | grep -i audio"?
<PhinnFort> in a terminal
<martijn81> poison--: what about kopete?
<homaax> thomas@linuxbook:~$ lspci | grep -i audio
<homaax> 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) High Definition Audio Controller (rev 02)
<homaax> thomas@linuxbook:~$
<homaax> BluesKaj:
<PhinnFort> homaax: afaik, you won't have sound until the ubuntu kernel maintainers get their collective arses in gear and include the latest alsa drivers into their kernel packages
<homaax> so no way of geting it to work?
<soulrider> given a deb file, is there any way to install all dependencies?
<PhinnFort> homaax: look at the stuff suggested in https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.22/+bug/130559
<homaax> oh weak
<PhinnFort> i know
<homaax> okay thanx for the info guys
<PhinnFort> I bought a laptop with intel chipset to get good linux drivers
<PhinnFort> and this is what it brought me:(
<poison--> kopete is gay
<poison--> just fixed it :D
<PhinnFort> poison--: your mother was ...
<PhinnFort> :P
<poison--> really dunno how she had me tho
<poison--> :D
<PhinnFort> :P
<PhinnFort> don't ask
<PhinnFort> poison--: how did you fix it, btw?
<poison--> when saving profile, theres a Save and a Close button
<poison--> cant press both
<poison--> only save, and it will close automatic
<poison--> :D
<poison--> i was too fast for it
<PhinnFort> :P
<PhinnFort> faster than your own shadow, or something
<poison--> hell yeah
<mtfuchs> are 100 MB for /boot enough?
<stdin> maybe, maybe not
<allengould> So, anyone wanna give a shot at figuring out my install problem?
<poison--> <allengould> whats the issue?
<allengould> When I try and install from the CD, it gives me a string on the bottom of the screen and then it stops
<ribena007> afternoon
<poison--> laptop?
<allengould> nope. it's a compaq presario with a 2.4 ghz celeron
<yetis> dncem
<poison--> did u finish the install?
<poison--> doncem to u 2
<allengould> no. It  doesn't do anything
<poison--> ok, so u boot with live CD and some how, somewhere it just freezes?
<allengould> it says: Int 14: CR2 df800000 err 00000000 etc etc
<poison--> hey bigleon
<allengould> yeah, right away
<poison--> sup
<poison--> ok buddie, try adding acpi=off to the boot
<allengould> ok
<allengould> brb
<poison--> kk
<bigleon> Gah my Ac Adapter went dead no comp for a while
<poison--> lmao
<bigleon> stupid thing just randomly started working today after i ordered a new warranty part
<poison--> sucks when u depend on that thingie
<poison--> ahahahahahha
<poison--> now that sux
<bigleon> Pfft, I could call in saying it started working but i still wana switch it out
<poison--> did u check if the cable is ok
<bigleon> I'm a student can't have an ac-adapter play trick on me
<bigleon> Yeah i'm a cert tech, i checked everything
<poison--> weird
<bigleon> Yeah...
<mtfuchs> how much swap would a 2 GB RAM system need?
<allengould> hey poison, it worked. I remember having this problem a long time ago.
<poison--> <mtfuchs> 512 is more than enough i guess
<poison--> sweet allengould
<poison--> now reboot again and add this: acpi=off apm=on
<poison--> so u have a nice clean install
<poison--> hate acpi
<allengould> ok, cool
<poison--> yesterday i couldnt install kubuntu into a asus F5V, damn acpi just dont let it
<poison--> tried everitin
<poison--> nutin worked out
<poison--> those santarosa laptops are crap
<melkor> Alright I'm trying to enable chinese characters with pdflatex.
<melkor> first question how can I find what directory $TEXFM referes to?
<Dr_willis> melkor,  echo $TEXFM should show it. (i think)
<melkor> its blank
<allengould> so, another question. what wireless USB adapter do you all think is the best to try and get working with linux?
<poison--> i would go for atheros chipset
<poison--> broadcom is good too
<allengould> is that an actual card?
<poison--> marvell are nice also
<poison--> no, chipset, dont think the brand really matters with linux
<allengould> ah, ok.
<Dr_willis> melkor,  then set it? :) export TEXFM=whatever/
<poison--> u can buy a hardcore linksys card, but the chipset would be atheros
<martijn81> the guide to PATH KDE4 here: http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde4-beta2.php How todo it?
<poison--> so, chipset its all dat matters i guess
<martijn81> where do i put it in the /usr/lib/kde4/bin/startkde  file?
<melkor> Dr_willis, I don't know if I need it
<Dr_willis> melkor,  i dont either.. got no idea what its refering to.. so.. cant help ya much more then telling ya how to set a variable.
<vbgunz> vim7 will *not* show up in Kubuntu 7.10 correct?
<melkor> I can run latex and make a dvi file, but when I got to change/view the dvi file it cant find the fonts.
<melkor> The fonts all correspond to a .tfb file that I have but...
<Dr_willis> melkor,  i aint used tex in...err... 20+ years.. egads.. i am old.. :(
<vbgunz> forget that stupid remark :P
<melkor> What I really want to do is change unicode to .gif files so I can put it on my cell phone.
<melkor> Maybe I could get around latex altogether.
<Dr_willis> melkor,  convert ascii text files to gif?
<attila> sorry, but I cant speak English well
<attila> I'm Hungarian
<poison--> hummm
<[1] MarcC> I'm getting "mount point /media/tunes" does not exist when I try to use CIFS, or view it in Konqueror. But when I use "ls" on the command line, the folder shows up. Anybody know why this might be happening?
<poison--> chmod 775 should work
<poison--> :D
<mangz74> hi...i am just starting back in kubuntu
<Dr_willis> [1] MarcC,  you see the actual network files with ls ?
<poison--> sup mangz
<mangz74> how do i start update-manager?
<mangz74> never had this before
<melkor> Dr_Willis I can use chinese characters in the terminal, and kate, and If I set the encoding to UTF-8 it shows up in mozilla
<poison--> go to: System - Adept
<[1] MarcC> Dr_willis, I don't see the files because mount isn't working, but the "non existing" mount point is there.
<mangz74> anyway i could do that cli?
<Dr_willis> [1] MarcC,  ive been using the 'smbfuse' tools lately -    Not sure what your specific problem is sorry...
<Dr_willis> !find smbfuse
<ubotu> Package/file smbfuse does not exist in feisty
<Dr_willis> Hmm
<[1] MarcC> Dr_willis, is smbfuse better than cifs?
<Dr_willis> [1] MarcC,  i can honestly say i have NEVER in 10+ years used 'cifs'
<TunaTom> martijn81: Just create a small shell skript, put the stuff from the kubuntu description in there and startkde
<Dr_willis> !info fusesmb
<ubotu> fusesmb: filesystem client based on the SMB file transfer protocol. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8.5-1 (feisty), package size 26 kB, installed size 140 kB
<[1] MarcC> ok, because CIFS was recommended to me over smbmount, I think
<Dr_willis> [1] MarcC,  you might want to read that using-samba book (its in the samba-doc) package. or find some more examples
<Dr_willis> mounting samba shares from the fstab can be a bit tricky :)
<TunaTom> martijn81: Else if ou _want_ to change that startkde file, put the lines at the top.
<Dr_willis> I like the fusesmb stuff because it lets me put the whole network in one directory
<[1] MarcC> thanks Dr_willis :)
<Dr_willis> for linux-linux machines i use the fusesmb stuff..
<Dr_willis> !info sshfs
<ubotu> sshfs: filesystem client based on SSH File Transfer Protocol. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.6-1 (feisty), package size 29 kB, installed size 116 kB
<martijn81> TunaTom: i done that, above the !bash comments
<martijn81> TunaTom: but i do not get ktorrent KDE4 version working
<TunaTom> martijn81: Oh, the first line should stay intact (the #!/bin/bash line)
<poison--> nice
<jussi01> netsplit!!
<TunaTom> martijn81: That line is for the shell to know what to do with the skript
<[1] MarcC> what's the command to restart networking?
<martijn81> coool
<TunaTom> martijn81: works?
<martijn81> TunaTom: dunno, have to try
<martijn81> and see what it comes up with
<martijn81> probably have to reinstall ktorrent after changing the script
<martijn81> right?
<martijn81> [1] MarcC: sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<TunaTom> martijn81: what does it have to do with ktorrent?
<XboxUser> anyone know if its possible to turn kubuntu into ubuntu? just wondering ;)
<bigleon> well you can install the Ubuntu desktop if thats what you mean
<bigleon> Which is Gnome
<XboxUser> do i have to get rid of kde or whatever kubuntu uses?
<bigleon> Not 100pct sure
<bigleon> if you want to save spacce i would asume
<ribena007> XboxUser: nah you don't you just change session KDE or Gnome
<Dr_willis> I have ubuntu and kubuntu and xubuntu all on my install.
<Dr_willis> and a dozen other window managers..
<[1] MarcC> how do I unmount a share?
<emilsedgh> Dragnslcr: for what?!
<RichiH> even though the event when i insert a sd card into my tifm card reader is detected, kde will not ask me what i want to do with the card, any more
<RichiH> it used to do so
<RichiH> suggestions?
<ScorpKing> does anyone know how to get devilspie working under kde?
<ribena007> XboxUser: won't let me mesage you lol go to konsole
<XboxUser> ok, what do I do after that?
<ribena007> XboxUser: type in sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<XboxUser> will that change it to like ubuntu (gnome)?
<ribena007> XboxUser: it'll install ubuntu and kubuntu together then all you do is when you come to your login screen click select session then select Gnome and set it as default when you install it it'll ask you what you want to use
<martijn81> TunaTom: well, that was what another guy said, that i needed to install KDE4 first
<leo28> where set-up a laptop's mousepad?
<ribena007> XboxUser: in your case tell it to install the GNOME default work station you can always switch back to KDE if you don't like it
<Dr_willis> I dont see the rush to mess with kde4 at this time. Its still very much a work in progress
<LjL> why do i have the feeling that it'll remain such for the next, say, couple of years :P
<TunaTom> martijn81: did ou follow the instructions on that kubuntu kde4 beta2 page?
<XboxUser> how long did it take all of u to get used to kubuntu? i just switched from windows, gonna take ages to get used to it :)
<ribena007> XboxUser: i've been using kubuntu for 3 days :P so 3 days, what you got to do is not go back to windows keep using it, if you switch back it just messes it up
<Dr_willis> at work.. guy got used to kubuntu in about a week.
<Dr_willis> I had to break him of some of his BAD windows habbits.
<jhutchins> Really depends on what you do with the system and how you think about it.
<ribena007> unlike you lot :p i am god mwhahha now get on ya knees and face me j/k
<emilsedgh> Worst windows habit: Press Next or OK, without reading the messages :D
<martijn81> TunaTom: yeah, except adding the commands to that file, i did that wrong
<jhutchins> I came into Windows with a strong mainframe/DOS background, then ran linux for years without a gui on servers before I made the switch.  Wasn't much of a challenge once I got hardware that would support it.
<ribena007> jhutchins: only problem i'm having with this is webcam :P
<XboxUser> thanks for the help ribena007 :P Hopefully i'll get used to it :)
<jhutchins> !webcam | ribena007
<ubotu> ribena007: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<Dr_willis> Webcams are such a gamble. :)
<Dr_willis> i got 3, none work.. but they are cheap junkers.
* martijn81 switches to kde 4
<Dr_willis> then again.. i get them out of the closet about once a year.. and try again.
<ribena007> tried it jhutchins not recognizing me at all but it don't matter i can wait for a driver lol luckily for me my computers old so everythings recognized :D
<TunaTom> martijn81: Then you already _have_ kde4.0 beta2 installed and there's no need to do anything with ktorrent.
<ribena007> Dr_willis: lol take it you have webcam troubles too ? :p
<Dr_willis> work time 4me. :) byeee
<martijn> is it normal that the systray does not work in kde4?
<ribena007> brb gonna reboot
<martijn> TunaTom: kde4 works, but ktorrent is still 2.2dev while it should be 3.0dev
<TunaTom> martijn81: Seems as if you are mainly interested in ktorrent?
<martijn> TunaTom: yeah
<TunaTom> martijn81: Perhaps the current dev-version is in another package?
<martijn> TunaTom: i think it is in trunk, and i have that installed
<martijn> TunaTom: btw, why konqueror is still version 3.5.6 in kde4?
<martijn> isn't that weird
<TunaTom> martijn81: Well, you installed kdebase-workspace.
<TunaTom> martijn81: perhaps ktorrent is in another package.
<martijn> TunaTom: ktorrent is in svn
<TunaTom> martijn81: But you didn't build kde4.0 beta2 from svn, did you? You followed  http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde4-beta2.php
<martijn> TunaTom: YEAH, i followed the kubuntu page
<martijn> kicker does not show up either
<TunaTom> martijn81: Then ou don't have the current svn version.
<TunaTom> (Sorry, the "y" on my keyboard hangs sometimes)
<TunaTom> s/ou/you/
<TunaTom> In my installation konqueror is version 3.93.00
<martijn> that is more than weird
<TunaTom> But then I use kdesvn-build . Dunno.
<TunaTom> Can you start a console in that kde4 session of yours?
<sven_oostenbrink> How can I encrypt a file in command line with a public and private key??
<martijn> TunaTom: yeah, version 1.6.6
<TunaTom> no, I mean: what's the output of
<Ch1ppy> hey, is there any way to open all links that I click on outside of opera open in a new tab?  So if, say, I click on a link in Konversation, I want it to open a new tab for that link...
<TunaTom> echo $PATH
<stdin> sven_oostenbrink: See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GnuPrivacyGuardHowto and class #8 on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ClassroomTranscripts
<TunaTom> which konqueror
<TunaTom> etc
<martijn> TunaTom: /usr/lib/kde4/bin:/usr/lib/kde4/bin/:/usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin:/usr/games
<TunaTom> martijn81: And what gives "which konqueror" ?
<martijn> TunaTom: /usr/lib/kde4/bin/konqueror
<martijn> thanks for helping out :)
<stdin> show what "konqueror --version" shows (in pastebin)
<TunaTom> martijn81: Where did you see that konqueror has the version 3.5.6 ?
<TunaTom> pleasure
<BluesKaj> open konq /help/about konqueror
<martijn> stdin: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/37813/
<martijn> TunaTom: in help> about
<TunaTom> martijn81: Does it report that version, too if you start "konqueror" from the console?
<TunaTom> Because your pastebin shows the correct version.
<martijn> TunaTom: no! then i have the right version!
<martijn> thanks
<martijn> but how to fix this?
<martijn> reboot?
<TunaTom> NO
<martijn> hehe
<martijn> i have started it from KDM
<martijn> but the normal "plasma kicker" isn't there yet either, so i use kicker
<martijn> dunno whether that has something todo with it
<stdin> kicker will start the KDE3.x app, not the KDE4 app
<BluesKaj> I tried KDE4 but all I could get to works was Plasma and not very well at at that ...obviously i was missing some thing , altho i did follow the instructions on the page.
<TunaTom> stdin: kicker will start whatever it finds first in the PATH, won't it?
<stdin> TunaTom: no, apparently not. several people have tried it and it doesn't work
<TunaTom> martijn81: Try starting kde4 with Xephyr, as descriped on that kubuntu page.
<stdin> also... There is no launcher or kicker replacement in KDE4b2, we know this, it's not a bug. It's just the way KDE4b2 is
<TunaTom> Using my kdesvn-build session, I get the correct konqueror version from the kicker.
<TunaTom> Perhaps some PATH s are b0rked in kubuntu?
<martijn> TunaTom: this is now my kicker looks like http://img503.imageshack.us/img503/6311/snapshot1tp3.png
<ScorpKing> thomas__: you still want to restrict ssh login to one user?
<martijn> i will try from Xephr now
<martijn> brb
<TunaTom> martijn81: That's how it's supposed to look. It' won't look different if you start it in xephyr.
<TunaTom> As stdin said above: It's just the way KDE4b2 is .
<TunaTom> Work in progress :)
<martijn81> so i have to run the svn version
<martijn81> do you have that script for me?
<martijn81> maybe i can upgrade to a workable kde version
<TunaTom> martijn81: This will get you started:
<TunaTom> http://techbase.kde.org/Getting_Started/Increased_Productivity_in_KDE4_with_Scripts#Using_kdesvn-build
<TunaTom> There's the most of the skripts I used.
<TunaTom> But you need perseverance if you want to compile by hand:
<TunaTom> Takes up to 5 hour at the first time.
<TunaTom> On a fast machine.
<stdin> and a fast connection
<TunaTom> But if you want to do it and still want help, there's a lot of help around. (Me too :)
<urm> hey anyone
<martijn81> thanks TunaTom!
<martijn81> i got the same results in Xephyr
<urm> is there some1 who can tell me where can i get a registered irc user?
<TunaTom> martijn81: You left too fast :)
<TunaTom> That what was written above:
<TunaTom> [20:23]  <TunaTom> martijn81: That's how it's supposed to look. It' won't look different if you start it in xephyr.
<TunaTom> [20:23]  <TunaTom> As stdin said above: It's just the way KDE4b2 is .
<TunaTom> [20:23]  <TunaTom> Work in progress :)
<TunaTom> [20:26]  <TunaTom> martijn81: This will get you started:
<TunaTom> ttp://techbase.kde.org/Getting_Started/Increased_Productivity_in_KDE4_with_Scripts#Using_kdesvn-build
<TunaTom> But you need perseverance if you want to compile by hand:
<TunaTom> Takes up to 5 hour at the first time.
<TunaTom> On a fast machine
<TunaTom> (stdin: your word)
<stdin> and a fast connection
<stdin> :p
<TunaTom> But if you want to do it and still want help, there's a lot of help around. (Me too :)
<TunaTom> lo
<TunaTom> l
<martijn81> cool
<martijn81> i do not get this though...Copy kdesvn-buildrc-sample to $KDE_SRC/.kdesvn-buildrc, then edit it. Global options:
<martijn81> oh wait
<martijn81> i know from the readme
<TunaTom> martijn81: Start reading from the top of the page.
<TunaTom> Take your time, you won't run your svn version of kde before the end of the week, anyway.
<martijn81> lol
<winbond> how do i see where foo is installed ?  how do i create links to file using dolphin??
<Tomerz> Hello  :D
<urm> oh boy
<urm> hey
<urm> can any1 help me out to register
<urm> ?
<martijn81> winbond: which foo
<martijn81> winbond: link to files, i use ln -s for that
<martijn81> those are called symbolic links
<winbond> martijn81, any foo, and how do i make links without using the konsole?
<Tomerz> urm : register this server?
<martijn81> winbond: afaik you have to use the console
<martijn81> TunaTom: configuring the script is hard for me.lol
<TunaTom> martijn81: You want be to upload my kdesvn-buildrc to have a look at?
<contrast83> Woohoo
* contrast83 finally got Synaptic to respect the KDE color scheme
<TunaTom> martijn81: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/37816/, but that contains the wrong $HOME for you.
<martijn81> TunaTom: sure
<martijn81> i see
<contrast83> I've only been trying to do that for like, half a year.
<ubuntu> Ooomgggg this live cd looks soooo good!!
<TunaTom> martijn81: Follows: a prepare skript that I always run before a kde4 session. Sets up paths etc. Needs adjustment.
<TunaTom> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/37817/
<Poop> hey guys i just tried pclinuxos and it comes with beryl pre installed, its a beauty. does kubuntu do that without me having to install it myself?
<TunaTom> make skripts like "startkde_svn" in your ~/bin, that contain ". ~/prepareDev" and "startkde"
<Tomerz> How can i play mp3 from windows ntfs partition?:X
<TunaTom> martijn81: Gotta leave now. But this stuff will keep you busy for a few days :)
<martijn81> i know it will~
<martijn81> thanks man!
<TunaTom> Cheers.
<contrast83> hoop: It's installed by default on Ubuntu. On Kubuntu, it's as simple as installing a few packages that are in the default repositories.
<Poop> arg. Thanks.
<contrast83> NP. Poop, you realize Beryl is deprecated by Compiz-Fusion, right?
<Poop> Oh really
<contrast83> Yeah. Beryl's no longer being maintained/developed.
<Poop> So I should be installing that instead. It's so difficult googling things, I always get old results
<contrast83> So when I said "it" in that first comment, I was referring to CF.
<contrast83> hoop: And I should clarify - that's with Gutsy, to be released in October, not Feisty
<Poop> But see, i have this pclinuxos v.2007... and it has beryl on it...
<contrast83> Yeah. I messed with PCLOS07 a bit. It looked mighty pretty, but it seemed to be more style over substance, IMHO.
<Poop> I dont think it looked pretty at all. this fiesty fawn kubuntu looks shinnney, THAT is pretty!
<contrast83> err, not sure why i keep saying hoop.
<Poop> haha :)
<contrast83> lol
<Hoop> Sorry about all the questions, but it seems there are a few important differences with Ubuntu/Kubuntu.. so...
<contrast83> No problem, ask away. :-)
<Hoop> does kubuntu have the same easy system/app update taht Ubuntu has? :)
<Hoop> (I love ubuntu, but like kde better :) )
<contrast83> Kubuntu uses the Adept suite of package management tools, which suck compared to GNOME's. I uninstalled all of them and I just use GNOME's instead.
<fiyawerx> hey guys, is there any major issues as to why NOT to try out gutsy? Fresh install here, so not worried about losing anything
<contrast83> fiyawerx: Can you handle potential breakage?
<Hoop> breakage...? ^^;;
<lewix> my problem are never solved lol
<fiyawerx> contrast83: as in packages/apps? I should be able to
<rrbiz> what's up with scanning in linux is there only a few scanners supported ?
<lewix> when your mouse it too sensible how to you fix it
<fiyawerx> as long as its not about to fry any hardware, if anything serious breaks I can just go back to 7.04 really
<fiyawerx> was just wondering if its worth trying gutsy
<fiyawerx> mainly
<contrast83> lewix: Run command -> kcontrol -> Peripherals -> Mouse
<mini-me> hey, i have problems with my screen resolution. It is max 640x360. although i have changed the xorg.conf and restarted x
<contrast83> fiyawerx: I've never known of an OS to physically damage hardware, so I'd say you're safe. :-)
<rrbiz> i upgraded my desktop and laptop to gutsy and both work fine
<mini-me> in ubuntu i hadn't that problem
<contrast83> All 3 of my computers are on Gutsy, and I've run into some issues, but nothing a little googling and patience wasn't able to fix.
<contrast83> Actually, scratch that. I just had to reinstall on the laptop to get Compiz working again, but since I have seperate partitions for / and /home, reinstalling is no hassle, really.
<rrbiz> suspend works great, but after when i try shutn down it gets stuck b4 going completely off
<lewix> when kubuntu would'nt turn off ,restart or log out on the GUI whereas it does work on the console. how do you solve it
<lewix> contrast83, thank you very much
<contrast83> lewix: np
<contrast83> lewix: You just want to shutdown from the command line?
<lewix> contrast83, ok let me rephrase it. I'm not able to shut down,restart or log out from the GUI
<lewix> contrast83, I can only do it from the command line (console)
<contrast83> oh ok. so it just hangs when you try to do it from KDE/KDM?
<contrast83> I'm not sure on that one, TBH. Sorry.
<Tomerz> How can i play mp3 from windows ntfs partition?:X
<Azzco> I'm trying to use contact and I'm trying to add several address books, classmates, freinds, UT freinds. but when I add a new directory everyone gets cloned in there... how do I make an empty directory?
<lewix> contrast83, exactly. thank you though
<stdin> Tomerz: same way you play them from any partition
<soulrider> !virtualbox
<ubotu> VirtualBox is open-source virtualization software for x86, with a proprietary "enterprise" version sporting additional features. Packages for Ubuntu are provided by the makers at http://www.virtualbox.org/ - Setup details at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/VirtualBox
<Tomerz> it didnt work...
<lewix> how can I make my screensaver change itself automatically?
<Tomerz> maybe i need some special player?
<lewix> stdin, hey...what's up buddy
<fiyawerx> gutsy tribe 5 is the newest, right?
<lewix> Tomerz, vlc
<contrast83> fiyawerx: Right
<lewix> Tomerz, any player would work
<stdin> !doesn't work | Tomerz
<ubotu> Tomerz: Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<stdin> lewix: nothing much, just compiling kde :p
<Hoop> Isn't it a bad thing that there is no root password on fresh install .... ?
<stdin> !root | Hoop
<ubotu> Hoop: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth.. there is no root password. Then you will see that it is sudo that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<andres__> HOLA
<contrast83> Well, I'm heading out. Peace, y'all.
<tzanger> is anyone else having trouble with the skype client?  It starts up but just hangs
<XboxUser> what would I type to install java runtime enviorment (if it can be done this way)? sudo apt-get install java?
<stdin> XboxUser: "sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jre"  (sun-java6-bin for the plugin)
<XboxUser> thx
<stdin> if you have multiverse enabled that is
<XboxUser> multiverse?
<stdin> !multiverse
<ubotu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<XboxUser> k i'll enable it now
<XboxUser> I love this irc channel, all the help from u guys :P
<Hoop> I love this place too. Im at anotehr channel for another distro, and theyre mean haha
<n8k99> XboxUser: and Hoop let Hobbsee know that sort of stuff as well!
<fiyawerx> Hoop: nobody in pclinuxos-support was mean to you
<XboxUser> heh wtf
<XboxUser> i typed sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jre and it downloaded it, now it keeps showing a screen in konsole saying Configuring sun-java6-bin, how do i get rid of it?
<cpk1> any special things I should take note of when upgrading to fiesty and am keeping my home partition?
<fiyawerx> got backups of anything important?
<stdin> XboxUser: you have to accept the licence, use PageUp/PageDown and tab to navigate
<XboxUser> damn, i just closed it, dunno how to accept the liscence
<stdin> XboxUser: start it up again "sudo dpkg --configure -a"
<XboxUser> stdin: dpkg: status database area is locked by another process
<XboxUser> dunno whats locked it though
<stdin> do what ubotu says....
<stdin> !aptfix
<ubotu> If Adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole:  sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a 
<XboxUser> Sudo: command not found
<fiyawerx> no cap
<fiyawerx> XboxUser: case sensitive
<XboxUser> ok i think it installed that
<XboxUser> I tried sun-java6-bin but it wouldn't work though
<XboxUser> The following packages have unmet dependencies.
<XboxUser>   sun-java6-bin: Depends: sun-java6-jre (= 6-00-2ubuntu2) but it is not going to be installed
<XboxUser> E: Unmet dependencies. Try apt-get -f install with no packages (or specify a solution).
<stdin> XboxUser: try what it says "sudo apt-get -f install"
<esper] > hey, anyone running windows games through wine?
<Azzco> How do I make a window grab the mouse in kde?
<esper] > i read some where that to do so i shouldn't use the repo version of wine
<Azzco> esper] : the repo version works good for me..
<esper] > but i can't seem to find that article again, though
<esper] > Azzco: cool beans. have you been able to run something like wow?
<Azzco> I've only ran UT and plasmapong and they've worked rather flawlessly :)
<esper] > excellent thanks azzco
<Azzco> esper] : http://www.winehq.com
<esper] > Azzco: yah im on there now actually
<Azzco> You'll see a ubuntu/debian repo somewhere on there
<Azzco> See if it matches yours ;)
<Tomerz> when i am trying to play music from ntfs windows partition its write no support
<esper] > Tomerz: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=217009
<Azzco> So noone knows how to make a window grab the mouse?
<esper] > i missed what you were trying to do azzco
<esper] > what do you mean grab the mouse?
<Tomerz> there is no faisy there.. .X:
<Azzco> esper] : So that the mouse won't leave the window
<esper] > Azzco: are you writing an app or want xorg to do it for you?
<Azzco> I'm playing a game and I want to do it windowed.
<Azzco> someone told me about a nice shortcut, something like Ctrl+F12 or something
<esper] > i've never run into that
<esper] > its always the app itself that holds onto the mouse until it loses focus in my experience
<Azzco> It's an FPS game... really annoying as you can only turn about 230 degrees or something
<esper] > yeah i bet
<Azzco> I can't really explain it... I know that I've been able to solve it but that was about half a year ago
<poison--> ffs... damnit
<poison--> cant axx my linux machine from windows again
<poison--> bah
<poison--> keeps askin me for username and pwd
<esper] > are you using samba poison?
<poison--> yes
<poison--> i even did smbpasswd -ae
<poison--> :(
<poison--> tried root axx, and the regular user
<poison--> nutin
<poison--> hate smb
<eagles0513875> lol
<esper] > cha
<eagles0513875> im hating ntfs atm
<paolo> hi. i'm trying to connect to the web with a wi-fi usb nic (Bus 003 Device 004: ID 2001:3a02 D-Link Corp.)  . it seems correctly installed, and wireless assistants automatically detects the wi-fi network SSID. unfortunately, when i insert the WEP key, it tries to connect, but without results... what should I do ? thnks
<esper] > and restarted the samba service?
<tzanger> is anyone else having trouble with the skype client?  It starts up but just hangs
<poison--> nfts is other pain
<poison--> lmao
<poison--> several times
<esper] > gotta ask :)
<poison--> thing is dat i can axx windows trough samba
<esper] > its too habitual, i work a hel pdesk
<hitmanWilly> tzanger: you mean the skype spyware app?
<poison--> cant do the other way tho
<grul> paolo, did you try without any encryption?
<tzanger> hitmanWilly: heh I suppose so yes
<michael__> can someone help me witha  wireless problem
<paolo> grul, yes
<grul> and it worked?
<eagles0513875> poison--: lol my problem is this i just got this laptop drive and case for the drive and formatted it in ntfs cuz i wanted to get some programs that i use here at work but for some reason now that im in linux and its usb it wont mount it or anything i cant if add ntfs2g support in the fstab
<paolo> grul: no
<eagles0513875> ntfs3g*
<hitmanWilly> tzanger: sorry, don't know anything skype specific
<sebbz> lollerz
<grul> paolo, weird
<michael__> for  soem reason, KNetworkManager doesn't open up at every startup, so when i do open it, my wireless card isn't there, even though my ipw3945 shows in the proc mnager, usually after a few reboots knetworkmanager shows up and lets me use wireless, but it hasnt been and ive been wanting to solvethis., any ideas?
<michael__> my ethernet connection always works though
<esper] > dmenu + xmonad have to be one of the best things ever
<cpk1> !lock
<hitmanWilly> eagles0513875: there's a - in there, ie ntfs-3g
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lock - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<eagles0513875> i know
<eagles0513875> lol im too lazy to type it lol
<hitmanWilly> eagles0513875: ok, just making sure
<poison--> eagle, had same issues here
<poison--> reinstalled kubuntu :D
<eagles0513875> poison--: what u do i dont wanna have to go into winblows
<poison--> worked fine after
<paolo> grul: with the assistant i can see: ESSID, channel (11) linkquality(optimum) and the AP
<eagles0513875> poison--: i plan on doing the same thing only problem is im testing gutsy 6t4bit lol
<poison--> <eagles0513875, im migrating all my stuff
<eagles0513875> and 2ndly i need to back up all my stuff to this drive
<poison--> need to axx it to grab all my stuff
<poison--> think im gonna do ti trough ftp
<cpk1> whats the command to use if adept is locked?
<poison--> lol
<eagles0513875> imtrying to do that but i guess im goign to have to go into winblows which i dont fuckin wanna do
<eagles0513875> sry for the language
<hitmanWilly> !aptfix | cpk1
<eagles0513875> what i could do is use my server at home but im to lazy to setup samba
<paolo> how can i see which error occours while trying to connect?
<ubotu> cpk1: If Adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole:  sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a 
<cpk1> thanks
<hitmanWilly> paolo: try with iwconfig in konsole
<hitmanWilly> paolo: that will give you much more verbose output
<paolo> hitmanWilly: in addition to the wep key, i have also a wpa key (given by the provider)... is there a way to use it?
<hitmanWilly> paolo: research wpasupplicant
<hitmanWilly> !info wpasupplicant
<ubotu> wpasupplicant: Client support for WPA and WPA2 (IEEE 802.11i). In component main, is important. Version 0.5.7-0ubuntu2 (feisty), package size 251 kB, installed size 640 kB
<hitmanWilly> paolo: that pkg adds wpa support to buntu
<paolo> hitmanWilly: i already have wpa_supplicant
<hitmanWilly> paolo: you should be able to use wpa keys then
<esper] > wow ntfs3g works straight out
<esper] > impressive
<hitmanWilly> esper] : its gotten better over the years
<paolo> hitmanWilly: so i have to use this utility and insert the wpa key with it, manually?
<hitmanWilly> paolo: not really sure, haven't used wifi in a while
<paolo> hitmanWilly: ok, thnks for your help
<hitmanWilly> paolo: and when i did, i handled all my access via mac filtering
<esper] > it feels so wrong using regedit in nix
<esper] > i feel dirty :(
<jon__> can someone help me with my wireless card?
<hitmanWilly> esper] : heh, had to do it for WoW myself...lol
<poison--> sup jon__
<esper] > heh yeah
<poison--> hey Jimmy
<JimmyDee> hola boys
<eagles0513875> hitmanWilly: u using wine
<esper] > im doing the regedit before i try running wow since i have an ati card
<poison--> hola signor
<JimmyDee> and gurls
<poison--> :D
<esper] > need all the help i can get lol
<hitmanWilly> eagles0513875: yup
<emilsedgh> jon__: just ask!
<eagles0513875> what kinda fps u get hit
<JimmyDee> I have an evil ati card too, its giving me compizfits
<eagles0513875> same here an ati radeon xpress 200m lol
<hitmanWilly> esper] : i've found the best way to do it is to use a completely seperate X session
<eagles0513875> i can get wine to work on here but with really crappy fps
<esper] > how do you switch inbetween them?
<hitmanWilly> eagles0513875: that's the problem with ati drivers
<jon__> can you guys check out my pastebin and see if you know what im doing wrong?
<jon__> http://pastebin.ca/702346
<jon__> i installed ndiswrapper and the xp  driver for my card
<Doctor_Nick> is there anyway to upgrade alsa through the package manager
<hitmanWilly> esper] : hold on, let me paste the startup script i use for WoW...
<eagles0513875> hitmanWilly:
<eagles0513875> hitmanWilly: what kinda problems
<jon__> the wireless network shows up, but isnt working
<eagles0513875> opengl
<Doctor_Nick> i need to update to 1.0.14
<hitmanWilly> esper] : http://rafb.net/p/Y1QuoW52.html
<esper] > eagles0513875: ati drivers are generally crap on the linux side
<esper] > ah cool thanks
<hitmanWilly> esper] : at least in their current incarnation
<poison--> starting to hate gFTP too
<poison--> bah
<JimmyDee> one word on ATI drivers. envy
<eagles0513875> esper] : not as of recently they r boasting now u can get a 50-90% performance gain
<eagles0513875> i hate ati to be honest lol
<hitmanWilly> esper] : you'll have to edit that a little, but it should work more or less
<esper] > yah my wow is on an ntfs partition
<esper] > i used to run it from there in the past with gentoo
<JimmyDee> esper] : have you tried envy?
<poison--> just a sec jon__
<esper] > yah i have my ati drivers installed and working
<esper] > this is my first attempt to run wow
<JimmyDee> oh coolio
<eagles0513875> i have a good wiki that will make it easy for me
<hitmanWilly> esper] : i run wow exclusively on my gentoo machine...64 bit too, lol
<eagles0513875> lol i would be running it on this one if i could get better fram rates
<esper] > im tired of compiling shit
<eagles0513875> lol
<JimmyDee> I'm an eve online guy myself, it rocks on cedega
<esper] > its the only reason i left gentoo
<eagles0513875> esper] : what u end up compiling
<esper] > eve is the shit jimmy
<poison--> jon__ whats the card brand?
<stdin> esper] : watch the language in here
<poison--> do a lspci and show me
<esper] > eagles0513875: everything
<esper] > eagles0513875: gentoo is a source based distro
<poison--> envy rocks
<hitmanWilly> esper] : heh, i hear ya, but i like everything else with it
<LjL> !language | esper] 
<ubotu> esper] : Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<jon__> poison-- atheros ar5007eg
<jon__> not yet supported by madwifi
<esper] > ubotu: sorry about that, i'll be more careful with my language
<eagles0513875> ahh
<hitmanWilly> esper] : well, not everything...nvidia-drivers for example...lol
<eagles0513875> esper] : ubotu is a bot lol
<poison--> sweet
<poison--> atheros is easy buddie
<esper] > eagles0513875: lol yah i see that :)
<poison--> but i dont see it in the paste mate
<JimmyDee> stdin you do anything with compiz?
<jon__> do you want me to send you the lspci?
<eagles0513875> lol
<stdin> JimmyDee: not really
<JimmyDee> good for you, better that way actually
<poison--> yes jon__
* hitmanWilly uses 3ddesktop under kde w/compositing enabled...compiz with a lower footprint
<poison--> did u tried madwifi?
<esper] > hitmanWilly: how do you switch between your 2 X sessions?
<hitmanWilly> esper] : same way as terminals...except it starts on f7 and f8
<jon__> poison-- http://pastebin.ca/702356
<esper] > cool beans
<esper] > i've never run more than 1 x session before lol
<esper] > never had the need with 2 monitors
<jon__> poison-- from what ive dug around and found madwifi doesnt support the 5007 yet, just up to the 5006
<hitmanWilly> esper] : yeah, that way wow gets a whole session to iteself, so no resource fights
<fiyawerx> wow, gutsy is nice
<poison--> humm
<fiyawerx> already I'm liking it a lot better, and it just booted :)
<esper] > hitmanWilly: aye it should run much smoother
<esper] > afk a sec while i make sure it even loads normally lol
<hitmanWilly> esper] : heh, you can even run it from a terminal that way
<poison--> jon_ u used ndiswrapper than?
<hitmanWilly> esper] : since it starts its own x session
<JimmyDee> I'm waiting for horny Hampster myself
<poison--> horny rules
<poison--> ;D
<jon__> poison-- yes i have ndiswrapper
<junkeR> has anyone gotten their HP PSC all-in-one's card reader to work in Kubuntu?
<gary> hi, just installed nvidia-glx-legacy, edited xorg with "nvidia", removed "dri", restarted X and now my max resolution is 800x600
<poison--> 1.47?
<jon__> yep
<poison--> dont think it installed the rite way
<jon__> how can i fix it?
<coreymon77> hi guys
<coreymon77> i want to connect to my linux box from my macbook
<hitmanWilly> junkeR: is that the sorta pcmcia card thing that some hp's have?
<coreymon77> what do i have to do on kubuntu to set that up?
<JimmyDee> define connect corey?
<hitmanWilly> junkeR: or a mem stick reader?
<JimmyDee> rdp? ftp?
<coreymon77> JimmyDee: i want to get some files from it
<JimmyDee> sudo apt-get install proftpd
<hitmanWilly> coreymon77: i THINK macs use regular nfs
<JimmyDee> then just ftp to the linux box ip addy
<junkeR> well it's a USB printer with a SD,CF,MM card reader built into the printer..          The printer data, scan data, and card reader all go through the one USB cable
<hitmanWilly> junkeR: hmm, try it as a sd<x> mount
<junkeR> enter that in the terminal ..or?
<esper] > i hope someone finds a way to get hellgate: london to work on linux
<esper] > if they do i can rid myself of windows completely on this box
<[nrx] > can anyone suggest a reason why when i enable the ati restricted driver, KDE seems to not like logging out/shutting down and just hangs on a blank screen?
<aaakkjh> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<poison--> jon__  do a  ndiswrapper -v
<poison--> and show me
<hitmanWilly> esper] : games were my last holdout for windows machines...
<gary> i just installed nvidia-glx-legacy and my max resolution is now capped at 800x600.
<esper] > ditto
<esper] > though im glad that im weaning off them
<coreymon> JimmyDee: okay, i installed that program and when i tried to run it i got this error
<esper] > btw, is there a command i can use to see what res my screen is running at?
<junkeR> I installed the printer successfully using HPLIP toolbox.  I can print and scan but when I try to unload the SD card.. it's unable to mount, etc.
<JimmyDee> gary: go to the terminal, type sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and play along with the prompts
<gary> k i'll try that
<hitmanWilly> esper] : but ut and id's stuff all have nix clients, plus wow works in wine, so i was finnally able to give it up...lol
<fiyawerx> if i'm running gutsy tribe 5, if any newer versions come out, or final release, do you need to completely reinstall? or can you upgrade from ver to ver
<hitmanWilly> esper] : although i do miss falcon 4.0 sometimes
<jon__> jon@ubuntu:~$ ndiswrapper -v
<jon__> utils version: '1.9', utils version needed by module: '1.9'
<jon__> module details:
<jon__> filename:       /lib/modules/2.6.20-16-generic/misc/ndiswrapper.ko
<jon__> version:        1.47
<jon__> vermagic:       2.6.20-16-generic SMP mod_unload 586
<jon__> oops
<jon__> sorry about that
<hitmanWilly> !paste | jon__
<poison--> SEEMS FINE
<ubotu> jon__: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<jon__> i didnt mean to do that
<poison--> and u used your windows driver?
<hitmanWilly> jon__: yeah, i'm just a little quick on the trigger
<jon__> that was quick, dang
<jon__> yes, i found one other people have used for the same card
<hitmanWilly> jon__: we get so much of that in here, it's a reflex these days
<poison--> just a sec
<poison--> gonna send u a how2
<jon__> i just checked my router settings, it was on WPA. im going to try WEP
<jon__> k
<shegman> hi. can anybody please tell me how to get my webcam working?
<hitmanWilly> !webcam
<ubotu> Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<poison--> sendin
<gary> is it normal for xorg.conf to list my agp 8x video card in a PCI bus slot?
<hitmanWilly> shegman: ^ ^
<poison--> jon__ u getin it?
<jetsaredim> is it possible to figure out why my kde4b2 install is so messed up?
<hitmanWilly> gary: hmm, don't know, went straight from pci to pci-e
<jon__> poison-- no i didnt see anything
<poison--> damn
<hydrogen> jetsaredim: not if thats all the information you give
<NickPresta> jetsaredim, if you explain your problem in greater detail, I'm sure :)
<jetsaredim> my panel is all messed up
<dappermuis> erm, coz the kde4 beta2 packages are messed up
<shegman> i did all that. but that programs are searching for /dev/video0 that doesn't exist
<dappermuis> not much you can do with it
<jetsaredim> and the desktop is rather screwed too
<hitmanWilly> gary: does it work?
<jetsaredim> try to add anything to the panel and it just refuses
<NeoFax> NE1 know how to add a user to a group and apply that group w/o restarting X?
<jon__> poison-- its going, nm
<jetsaredim> the menus are all messed too
<gary> it works, but resolution is capped low at 800x600, and vsync and hsync is read (out of range) in logs
<poison--> sweet
<jon__> i didnt know you could send stuff like that, pretty cool
<shegman> and everytime i try sudo MAKEDEV -v video it makes the dev in /dev/.static/dev and not in the correct directory
<jetsaredim> NeoFax: you could open a terminal and then su to that user
<hitmanWilly> gary: hmmm, maybe not then
<hitmanWilly> gary: did you try changing the res in xorg.conf?
<gary> hitmanWilly: it's got a lot to do with the nvidia-glx-legacy driver i just installed.  "nv" works with normal 1027x768 res
<hitmanWilly> gary: or via kde?
<gary> hitmanWilly: kde
<jetsaredim> hydrogen NickPresta: maybe I can get a screenshot of the desktop so you can see how messed it is
<hitmanWilly> gary: try adding it to xorg, see what happens
<gary> hitmanWilly: i mean xorg.conf i edited nv with nvidia, got rid of dri
<jetsaredim> any place where I can upload images like pastebin
<NeoFax> jetsaredim: That didn't work
<hitmanWilly> gary: ok...any modeline crap in there?
<jetsaredim> how?
<gary> hitmanWilly: there's depth line, then under it modes with a bunch of resolutions
<hydrogen> jetsaredim: well, if it starts its /probably/ not messed up
<hydrogen> jetsaredim: kde4's desktop is still in horribly bad shape
<hitmanWilly> gary: actually, can you pastebin xorg.conf?
<jetsaredim> hydrogen: yea - it loads - but its basically unusable
<gary> hitmanWilly: how would i pastebin here?
<jetsaredim> it looks nothing like any of the screenshots on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GutsyGibbon/Tribe4/Kubuntu#head-4e7c4194208c6723e28c04aa36c8d74e4cce5169 for example
<hitmanWilly> !paste | gary
<ubotu> gary: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<gary> !paste | gary
<hydrogen> jetsaredim: its changed a lot since then
<hitmanWilly> gary: or use rafb.net or something similar
<stdin> gary: no. see what ubotu said
<gary> just did sry
<jetsaredim> hydrogen: no i mean - none of the elements show up - the panel is completely fuxed
<hitmanWilly> the ! cmds are keys for the bot
<hydrogen> jetsaredim: right, the panel is in horrible shape
<hydrogen> its working as intended
<jetsaredim> hydrogen: so its gotten worse?
<hydrogen> jetsaredim: kicker is being replaced by a plasmoid
<hydrogen> jetsaredim: the plasmoid hasn't been finished
<jetsaredim> nice
<gary> hitmanWilly: just posted at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/37832/
<hitmanWilly> gary: ok, what about under the vid card "Device" section
<gary> hitmanWilly: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/37834/
<gary> just reposted new one
<hitmanWilly> gary: is the 5200 a legacy card?
<hitmanWilly> gary: it may be under just regular nvidia-glx
<gary> hitmanWilly: x doesn't start under nvidia-glx
<gary> hitmanWilly: i tried for days until i came across the legacy one with and its kernel
<hitmanWilly> gary: hmmm, weird
<hitmanWilly> gary: but from what i see, xorg.conf looks fine
<gary> hitmanWilly: should i post up the /var/log/xorg.0.log?
<jaguilera> hello
<jaguilera> anybody knows how to get qt 4.3 from repositories?
<gary> hitmanWilly: there's a lot going on with vrefresh and hsync being out of range and not using default mode
<jaguilera> feisty
<hitmanWilly> gary: ok, try something right quick...comment out the pci busid
<hitmanWilly> gary: i don't think you need that, and that may be where the problem is
<gary> k just commented it out
<Doctor_Nick> whats a good audio recorder besides audacity that supports alsa
<gary> do i have to add AGP or something along those lines?
<hitmanWilly> gary: i don't have anything in mine
<gary> k i'll restart x.. hope this works.
<hitmanWilly> gary: if it doesn't, just uncomment it via nano
<fiyawerx> phew, 400 megs of updates after installing gutsy tribe 5
<gary> thx for takin the time helping me out
<Bizzeh> is it possible to install kubuntu on a drive that has windows taking the entire drive (ie, can kubuntu installer resize ntfs) and can i tell ubuntu to NOT install a bootloader?
<fiyawerx> Bizzeh: yes to resizing, unsure about bootloader, i would think no, but it automaticlaly detects windows installs and adds them
<stdin> Bizzeh: probably with the alternate cd yes
<Bizzeh> my hdd already has grub in the mbr
<fiyawerx> not sure how ubu will treat that, i had grub installed from another install and this overwrote it, but it still added everything
<stdin> or just install grub to the partition (rather than the disk)
<fiyawerx> also, the first time you boot windows it'll panic at having a different size than its used to and run some scans
<fiyawerx> i use the livecd to resize partitions for other reasons too now and then
* genii sips a coffee
<Ax-Ax> which is the best calculator for kubuntu?
<junkeR> isn't the one included good enough?
<LjL> Ax-Ax: i recomment Qalculate
<LjL> !info qalculate-kde
<ubotu> qalculate-kde: Powerful and easy to use desktop calculator - KDE version. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.4-2ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 1172 kB, installed size 2516 kB
<LjL> junkeR: mwahahaha. it's not even a KDE application
<junkeR> speedcrunch?
<LjL> yeah
<LjL> it's a Qt app
<LjL> it's not a KDE app
<LjL> if you for instance have a desktop-wide menubar, like i do, speedcrunch won't show up correctly in there
<junkeR> is your desktop-wide menubar similar to something like OS X has?
<LjL> junkeR: yeah... it's a standard KDE feature, just disabled by default. right click on desktop -> behavior -> menu bar at the top of screen
<LjL> and since it can act as a kicker panel, it's the only panel i have
<LjL> but of course it only works with proper KDE applications
<LjL> anyway, qalculate is almost a computer algebra system, so far superior in power to speedcrunch... but i also find its interface elegant enough to use as an everyday desktop calculator
<junkeR> I was thinking it was like that doc bar in OSX, sorta like XFCE used to have
<shegman> !udev
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about udev - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<shegman> howto make /dev/video0 if udev prevents it and creates it in /dev/.static/dev/
<stdin> you don't generally, udev makes it when the module/device is loaded
<gary> it appears i'm not alone with a problem with resolutions... https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto#head-aebd81e5fe762bccb1b7e4d7a10ed7a1276aa634
<shegman> yeah. but it doesn't notices my webcam
<stdin> try "sudo modprobe gspca" then
<shegman> when i connect my webcam udevmonitor --environment shows something, but noch /dev/video0 gets created
<shegman> what was that for? it says it can't find it
<stdin> gspca is the driver for most "generic" webcams
<shegman> in the kernel?
<stdin> yeah
<Doctor_Nick> the blacklist file in modprobe.d prevents modules from being loaded, right?
<scheater5> This may not be the place to ask, but I got no response in #ubuntu-mobile so,
<scheater5> Does anyone know anything about Archos brand media players?
<stdin> Doctor_Nick: stops them from being automatically loaded
<Doctor_Nick> ok
<uga> hi guys, I am in deep XP trouble ;) can't get the kubuntu install CDs nor any previous live CD I had to boot. The error is something about not being able to access tty. Any idea?
<Doctor_Nick> how do i get the kernel to reload all the modules after i've commented out the line i want
<Doctor_Nick> modprobe something something...
<uga> interestingly, all previous live CDs complain that they cannot access the cd-rom... but... it's booting from CD!
<fiyawerx> hey guys, my network connection doesn't seem to be resolving any dns, even tho its showing in the network manager
<Bizzeh> uga: why are you automaticaly blaiming xp?
<uga> also XP installed just fine and the bios doesn't complain...
<fiyawerx> what file has the dns servers again.. can't seem to recall it
<uga> Bizzeh, XP trouble== I had to install XP to run something ;)
<Bizzeh> thats not trouble, thats being saved
<uga> Bizzeh, I haven't let windows touch my boxes for the last 5 years or so
<uga> this is like suicide :P
<Bizzeh> why? i havnt had a problem with xp, ever, and im using it for about 18 hours a day, 7 days a week, on about 15 different machines
<uga> Bizzeh, cus I really don't want to run it, heh. Else .. .I wonder if I joined the wrong channel, hehe
<Bizzeh> i have had more problems with linux distros in 1 day, than i have had with a life time of using windows
<uga> so anybody had this issue about tty errors?
<hitmanWilly> Bizzeh: yeah, but some of us don't like our machines phoning home, or paying to "rent" software
<Bizzeh> the gpl forbids you from doing just as much
<Bizzeh> and apt sends in MORE data than wga does
<fiyawerx> hm, anyone know what would cause name resolution to stop working?
<Bizzeh> wga sends NO data that can be used to ID a computer or a user... apt does
<hitmanWilly> Bizzeh: but i don't HAVE to use apt if i don't want to
<stdin> Bizzeh: and what data does apt "send" ?
<fiyawerx> etc/resolv.conf still has my right nameservers
<Bizzeh> cpuid, install date, and a few bits
<uga> oh, the issue is known http://www.utheguru.com/solution-ubuntu-linux-binsh-cant-access-tty-job-control-mode-off-error
<hitmanWilly> Bizzeh: plus, they SAY that wga doesn't send any data that can be used to id a user, but how do we know?
<stdin> Bizzeh: and you know this how ?
<Bizzeh> hitmanWilly: because people have sniffed their network while wga is running
<Bizzeh> and they KNOW what data is sent
<stdin> Bizzeh: and to where does apt send this ?
<Bizzeh> whatever servers it gets stuff from
<Bizzeh> anyway
<stdin> no, apt sends nothing, at all
<Bizzeh> im not going to get into this with people who are just reading up stuff on blogs and beliving all the bullshit they are told
<Bizzeh> typical linux sheep
<Bizzeh> do no real research into anything
<stdin> I read nothing, except the source
<Bizzeh> and read 1 blog, and then its set in stone
<uga> anyone knows if the alternate isos really fix the problem?
<Bizzeh> all open source communities are all the same
<uga> and anyone can point to a free cd recorder for windows? =)
<Bizzeh> more closed minded than anyone else
<Bizzeh> claim to be all about freedom
<Bizzeh> but are total closed minded comunists
<uga> Bizzeh, this isn't the channel to discuss your freedom. It's to discuss kubuntu
<stdin> anyway, this is too offtopic, end conversation
<hitmanWilly> Bizzeh: ok, whatever, but some of us don't choose to run windows (like me), so don't come into an open source channel and start trolling about how we are all commies
<Doctor_Nick> oh, i see
<Doctor_Nick> blacklist-oss prevents the oss drivers from loading so the alsa drivers can load
<uga> now anyone can help me out? ;)
<Doctor_Nick> silly me
<Doctor_Nick> hahaha
<Doctor_Nick> he actually said "sheep"
* ScorpKing will follow oss like a sheep...
<uga> uhmpf, I hope I'm not wasting my time by downloading the alternate CD. It'll take more than half an hour and it's almost midnight
<hitmanWilly> ok, sorry for the offtopic folks, but that commie line just drives me up a wall some times
<ScorpKing> :D soz
<uga> nobody had this issue on new boxes?
<Doctor_Nick> hitmanWilly: who cares? It's some guy on the internet
<keith> !ask | uga
<ubotu> uga: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<hitmanWilly> Doctor_Nick: yeah, i know, I just hate that commie crap (im libertarian, btw)
<uga> keith, I asked before, but nobody seemed to know
<uga> when running the installer CD, I get an error saying it cannot access tty
<uga> and goes to some default ash terminal
<waylandbill> all I think of when I see 'Doctor Nick' is the quack from 'The Simpsons' (no offense Doctor_Nick)  :
<waylandbill> :)
<uga> when checking live CDs from earlier distros, the effect seems to be that the os cannot find the DVD drive
<Doctor_Nick> he died in the simpsons movie =(
<uga> which is strange, since it's booting from it
<keith> oh sorry uga hopefully the alternate install will help you out.  go take a thirty minute nap whilst it downloads and then see what you come up with.
<hitmanWilly> aw crap, i was gonna see that too...
<uga> keith, cheers :(
<waylandbill> was the simpsons movie good? I didn't see it.
<Doctor_Nick> it sucks as much as the last seasons did
<stdin> !ot | waylandbill, Doctor_Nick
<ubotu> waylandbill, Doctor_Nick: #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<waylandbill> stdin: no worries. That was the end of the off-topic. :)
<keith> Has anyone gotten one of the Dell Laptops with kubuntu installed on it from the get go?  If so how is it working for you?
<waylandbill> keith: they offer kubuntu? I thought it was just ubuntu. Cool.
<uga> oh, I hope this works http://www.mail-archive.com/ubuntu-bugs@lists.ubuntu.com/msg432488.html
<keith> Waylandbill I was under the impression that they offered both desktops
<uga> if it works, can anyone add this to a FAQ on the bot? =)
<keith> waylandbill I should perhaps say window managers
<gary> hitmanWilly: woot, i figured out the problem about resolution
<hitmanWilly> gary: do tell :)
<hitmanWilly> gary: default hsync and vsync out of whack?
<uga> lets see... cya guys, rebooting. Wish me (good) luck
<gary> just had to go to xorg.conf and add hsync and vsync under monitor
<keith> good luck uga
<hitmanWilly> gary: that's what i figured it might be
<hitmanWilly> woot, pizza just got here
* yetis is back.
<yetis> dncem
<waylandbill> keith: you're right saying desktop as we're talking about two DE's. Doesn't matter really as you can easily turn ubuntu into kubuntu. Having it preloaded would be a great idea IMO.
<stdin> yetis: #ubuntu-tr
<keith> speaking of desktops is beryl ready for those of us who are less that gurus
<keith> s/that/than
<scheater5> keith: it's long been ready for use for less than gurus in one sense, but in another it's not fit for anyone.  That is, it's still beta.  It's still buggy, but relatively easy to use.
<hitmanWilly> keith: beryl is dead...its compiz-fusion now
<scheater5> keith: hitmanWilly beat me to my next point.
<keith> lets see I have tried gnome, kde, xwin, and fluxbox, are there any others to try?
<usuario> ole
<keith> So far I like kde the best and have a respect for fluxbox when I want to do something light.
<hitmanWilly> keith: a butt load...windowmaker, blackbox, afterstep, evilwm, openbox, etc...
<fiyawerx> anyone running kde4?
<keith> can I apt-get install them all hitmanwilly?
<hitmanWilly> keith: i think all of those are under the repos
<hitmanWilly> keith: there's another major one i'm missing, but i can't think of it off the top of my head
<hitmanWilly> keith: ok, there's also fvwm and icewm
<Ahmuck> i am hoping someone could tell me what is going on.  upon initial install of kubuntu i can use the tbird/webdav/hotmail combo or evolution/hotway combo to simulate a pop3 server locally, but retrieve hotmail via the inet and download messages to my local server.  after installing apache2 however, i get
<Ahmuck> [16:10]  <Ahmuck> Error while performing operation.
<Ahmuck> [16:10]  <Ahmuck> Could not connect to 127.0.0.1: Connection refused
<Ahmuck> so, i assume that apache2 is setting something up that is disallowing 127.0.0.1 or localhost from bieng used by either combo
<Ahmuck> any ideas?
<[MarTini] > Buenas noches
<keith> hitmanwilly I am going to try them all.  windowmaker doesn't seem to be in the repos
<hitmanWilly> keith: it might be under wmaker
<andrelagoa> hello
<Daisuke_Laptop> !windowmaker
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about windowmaker - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Daisuke_Laptop> !find windowmaker
<ubotu> Package/file windowmaker does not exist in feisty
<andrelagoa> bye
<Daisuke_Laptop> !search windowmaker
<ubotu> Found: desktops, desktop
<hitmanWilly> !info wmaker
<ubotu> wmaker: NeXTSTEP-like window manager for X. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.92.0-6.1 (feisty), package size 2355 kB, installed size 6280 kB
<fiyawerx> !kde4
<ubotu> KDE 4 is the next major release of the K Desktop Environment. For more information see <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/KDE_4>. The Release Schedule is available at http://techbase.kde.org/Schedules/KDE4/4.0_Release_Schedule. Beta 2 packages can be found at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde4-beta2.php
<keith> htimanwilly wmaker did it thanks.  I now have a machine with so many DE's my head will spin.
<Daisuke_Laptop> and the purpose of such a machine is?
<eder> hi to everyone
<eder> i need help with a Printer Sharp AM900
<eder> how can i configure it?
<eder> there is no driver for the model?
<Doctor_Nick> ok
<Daisuke_Laptop> if there's no driver...
<Doctor_Nick> any alsa gurus in here?
<hitmanWilly> Doctor_Nick: what's the problem?
<eder> Daisuke_Nick what to do in that case?
<scheater5> Does anyone know anything about archos brand media players?
<Doctor_Nick> hitmanWilly: arecord tells me that its pointing to the wrong capture device
<Doctor_Nick> i need to change it somehow
<Doctor_Nick> Slave: Hardware PCM card 1 'Audigy 2 ZS Notebook [SB0530] ' device 0 subdevice 0  <- i need to point to device 1 on that card, not device 0
<hitmanWilly> Doctor_Nick: hmmm...hold on a sec...let me check something
<Doctor_Nick> hitmanWilly: here's the output of arecord -l: http://pastebin.ca/702523
<BluesKaj> Doctor_Nick, maybe this will help ,in the konsole : sudo asoundconf list , then : sudo asoundconf set-default-card "name of soundcard"
<Doctor_Nick> done that
<Doctor_Nick> several times :P
<hitmanWilly> Doctor_Nick: try arecord with the -D option
<Doctor_Nick> what should go in -D?
<pcsmasher> nick dtidd1
<Doctor_Nick> ?
<hitmanWilly> Doctor_Nick: as in arecord -D=<name_of_card>
<stdin> !nickspam | dtidd1
<ubotu> dtidd1: You should avoid changing your nick in a busy channel like #ubuntu - it causes unrequired scrolling which is unfair on new users. The same goes for using noisy away messages : use the command "/away <reason>" to set your client away silently - See also !Guidelines
<dtidd1> sorry, I didn't know this.  I thought the scrolling was only here on my screen. I'm really new at this IRC stuff so I will go elsewhere (another channel) to figure this out.
<hitmanWilly> Doctor_Nick: or arecord --device=<name_of_device>
<jhutchins> Intelligent users merely filter the join/part/nick messages and aren't bothered by it.
<jhutchins> Does fill up the logs though.
<Doctor_Nick> hitmanWilly: it's not taking anything i put in there
<hitmanWilly> Doctor_Nick: hmmm....hold on
<hitmanWilly> Doctor_Nick: have you tried alsaconf?
<jhutchins> Doctor_Nick: "it's not taking" not very informative.  Tell us what DOES happen.
<Doctor_Nick> ALSA lib pcm.c:2144:(snd_pcm_open_noupdate) Unknown PCM Audigy2
<Doctor_Nick> arecord: main:545: audio open error: No such file or directory
<Doctor_Nick> and so on for every combination i try
<Doctor_Nick> hitmanWilly: what package is alsaconf in?
<Doctor_Nick> i dont seem to have it installed
<hitmanWilly> !find alsaconf
<ubotu> Package/file alsaconf does not exist in feisty
<hitmanWilly> wtf...
<stdin> maybe you mean alsactl ?
<scheater5> Anyone know what processor Archos uses in it's media players?
<stdin> scheater5: look it up on wikipedia, if it's anywhere it's there
<hitmanWilly> stdin: yeah, that might be it...
<scheater5> stdin: nothing.  Just checked to make sure.  The whole architecture seems to be very hush-hush.
<dthacker-lt> scheater5: time to get out the screwdriver.  muwahahaha
<Doctor_Nick> so open one up and take a look
<stdin> it's probably some type of arm, but that's a guess
<scheater5> dthacker-It: I don't have one  yet, I'm looking at buying one.  Alright, I'm almost certainly going to buy one - but only because it's the closest thing I can find to what I want.
<hitmanWilly> anyway, bbl
<scheater5> stdin: well, the last generation used some sort of TI processor - I read something about "Da Vinci" - but nothing seems written about the newest generation.
<yumi> holas
<yumi> hi all
<eder> help me to configure the sharp
<yumi> hi eder
<dthacker-lt> eder: sharp what?
<itrebal> I'm attempting to go to System Settings -> Printers -> Configure CUPS Server but it keeps aking for my root password, which, as you all should know, isn't set; I tried setting one, but it still doesn't like it
<dthacker-lt> itrebal: use your password
<itrebal> dthacker: it still tells me I'm not authorized
* yetis is back.
* mode/#kubuntu [+o stdin]  by ChanServ
* mode/#kubuntu [-o stdin]  by ChanServ
<evri2> Some people say that kubuntu is slower then a decent kde distro.Is this true?
<stdin> no, "some people" are wrong
<ScorpKing> itrebal: http://www.cups.org/articles.php?L237+I10+TMine+P1+Q
<scheater5> evri2: eh, it's a bit bloated.  Definitely slower than a well-configured Gentoo running KDE, but on my hardware Kubuntu is faster that Sabayon or SuSE out of the box.
<stdin> Fact: many (many, many) KDE devs use kubuntu
<Minataku> Well, Gentoo is always going to have the benefit of performance gains
<Minataku> Both individual program and total system
<Doctor_Nick> the time it takes to compile gentoo negate any performance gains :P
<evri2> "those some people" are whining about kubuntu documentation.
<evri2> also
<itrebal> Doctor_Nick: not necissarily
<evri2> :D
<scheater5> Doctor_Nick: here here!  someone  finally says it.
<Minataku> Doctor_Nick: Not at all
<Doctor_Nick> Minataku: im joking
<Minataku> Considering that compiles can be run with little detriment to overall performancew
<itrebal> I've got a well-tuned system with more than 100 computers on my network all with distcc and ccache.. its blazing fast :D
<stdin> documentation not good enough? it's a wiki, update it :p
<Doctor_Nick> evri2: who are "some people"
<Doctor_Nick> we'll come over and beat them up
<uga> uhm... trying with gutsy CDs. ubuntu forums claim it should fix tty thing issues
<evri2> beat up?LOL :D
<uga> if it doesn't I'll revert back to gentoo
<Minataku> Hm.
<jan> test
<uga> needing to use live CDs and having them not working isn't really useful
<stdin> jan: test failed
<uga> I'd rather have old style installs
<lewix> hi
<lewix> how cna i log out from the cmd line
#kubuntu 2007-09-19
<uga> lewix, type "exit"
<stdin> "logout", "exit" or Ctrl-D
<lewix> I dit
<lewix> uga, i wanna log out out of my session from the cmd line
<uga> lewix, yes, exit should do
<stdin> you mean KDE session?
<lewix> uga, exit just close the cmd line
<networkgamer> i got a gparted question:can i unmount the partition on a drive with linux installed,move it,and mount it again safely while in the linux installed on said drive?
<lewix> stdin, exactly
<uga> lol
<uga> lewix, some dcop call to kdm possibly, but I can't tell right now
<uga> I'd need to make this machine work and check dcop first ;)
<lewix> stdin, as I said I have trouble with my GUI. it wouldn't let me turn off,restart or log out properly. It hangs out and the screen goes dark. the only way is from the cmd line
<Minataku> I hope those fuses arrive tomorrow... I'd like to get that laptop back together before I completely forget how to put it back together
<Minataku> lol
<siliconcpu> could someone perhaps link me to a work solution with the bcm4318 broadcom cards?
<stdin> !wifi
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<lewix> uga, thanks though.
<uga> lewix, check dcop information in google
<ardchoille> lewix: ctrl+alt+backspace ?
<uga> lewix, you'll need to access kdm's dcop interface and call some logout method
<uga> if you want to do taht from terminal
<siliconcpu> ubutu - do u have a broadcom card?>
<stdin> !bot
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<siliconcpu> =P
<siliconcpu> bot is pretty useful :)
<lewix> uga, easy to say :)
<sportbilly> i want some help with kxdocker
<siliconcpu> anyone familiar with ndiswrapper?
<uga> lewix, run kdcop
<eder> hi i have a problem whit the shap am 900 in kubunto
<uga> lewix, you'll see all interfaces applications have
<uga> one of them will belong to the kdm interface
<hydrogen> kdm doesn't have a dcop interface
<uga> hydrogen, doesn't it????
<sportbilly> i found it on adept i have installed it and when i tried to open it through konsole but it crashes
<hydrogen> no, it doesn't.
<uga> hydrogen, what does have session logout interfaces then. kdesktop? I know I've seen them
<uga> kicker maybe?
<hydrogen> no idea
<uga> uhm... I wish I could check right now, but dcop doesn't run very well under XP ;))
<stdin> lewix: "dcop ksmserver ksmserver 0 0 0" will log you out
<ScorpKing> siliconcpu: i have a broadcom card.
<scheater5> stdin: did some research on that TI chip Archos uses - "systems-on-chips (SoCs) tailored from DSP and ARM cores" - that mean anything to you?
<siliconcpu> scorpking, got any advice?
<lewix> uga, didnt find kdesktop
<siliconcpu> cause I can't even get the ndiswrap to compile and install
<lewix> stdin, thanks. how did you figure this out
<siliconcpu> it gives me a bunch of errors and doesn't create the directories properly
<ScorpKing> siliconcpu: what's wrong? driver not loaded?
<stdin> lewix: by looking at all the dcop commands and seeing what works :p
<uga> lewix, well, iirc ksmserver is the process that starts kde at the end
<siliconcpu> I think the biggest prob is the ndiswrapper.  I can't get the directions to follow through.
<stdin> scheater5: i think that means it's some custom chip
<siliconcpu> scorpking, hold on I will give you more details
<lewix> no such function
<stdin> siliconcpu: seen https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx/Feisty ?
<scheater5> stdin: o joyous...so then any other OS would have to be ported to that specific chip?
<stdin> scheater5: maybe, unless it works with some "generic" calls
<stdin> lewix: in a term, what does "dcop ksmserver ksmserver" show (pastebin)
<coreymon77> can anyone here give me some help with the netatalk (appletalk for linux) package?
<stdin> lewix: or just tell me if you see "void logout(int,int,int)"
<lewix> I see it, should I just call it stdin
<siliconcpu> when I type "make distclean" I keep getting errors that say "loadndisdriver.c" errors
<siliconcpu> anyone familiar with those?
<lewix> stdin,where did you get the dcop command
<ScorpKing> siliconcpu: what does dmesg | tail say?
<stdin> lewix: once you find out about dcop, you learn how to use it ;)
<siliconcpu> ScorpKing - a lot of errors for bcm43xx
<siliconcpu> not available or load failed
<coreymon77> siliconcpu: what card?
<ScorpKing> siliconcpu: i had the same problem. just looking for the links. one sec...
<siliconcpu> broadcom 4138
<siliconcpu> *4318
<stdin> lewix: "void logout(int,int,int)" means that it takes 3 arguments, all integers (whole numbers), so I tried "dcop ksmserver ksmserver logout 0 0 0" on another account and it logged it out
<ScorpKing> siliconcpu: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx/Feisty
<uga> stdin, but then you were missing the method name, right?
<uga> "logout"
<uga> not jsut 0 0 0
<siliconcpu> is the support for ubuntu the same as kubuntu?
<ScorpKing> yes
<coreymon77> yes
<siliconcpu> is it safe to say apt-get is useless without an internet connection?
<stdin> uga: "dcop ksmserver ksmserver logout 0 0 0"  < see the "logout" part?
<coreymon77> ubuntu and kubuntu are the same except for their dekstop managers
<coreymon77> siliconcpu: no
<coreymon77> siliconcpu: there are cd repositories
<uga> stdin, uh. that must be a new add-on ;)
<siliconcpu> hmm
<stdin> uga: ahh, the  1st time, yes
<coreymon77> siliconcpu: but, whats the matter with your internet?
<siliconcpu> coreymon - could i get stuff from the cd?
<uga> stdin, I can't read much backlog, maybe I missed some comment. I'm running the desktop in minimal gfx mode ;)
<siliconcpu> well, for some reason my ethernet card doesn't respond to a cable + active connection
<siliconcpu> neither does the wireless
<siliconcpu> so i've been trying to fix this issue, but it's hard if you aren't online to use sudi apt-get
<siliconcpu> *sudo
<coreymon77> siliconcpu: okay
<ScorpKing> siliconcpu: there is one package with the firmware. just download and install it.
<coreymon77> lets figure this out
<coreymon77> ah, i see, you are talking to us from ta windows box
<siliconcpu> it would help if I could get the ethernet card to work with a wire first =P
<siliconcpu> then I could run what I need
<coreymon77> ScorpKing: he has no internet on linux
<coreymon77> siliconcpu: that should be your priority
<siliconcpu> nope, no internet on linux
<ScorpKing> siliconcpu: on that link look for "If that doesn't work, [WWW]  look here"
<siliconcpu> i'm on a diff machine right now
<siliconcpu> the laptop with kubuntu is next to me
<uga> coreymon, you may try booting the linux drive from windows, through vmware? =)
<uga> you'd have internet connection through vmware's fake card
<coreymon77> wireless is much easier to get working if you have some sort of internet
<ScorpKing> siliconcpu: download package, burn to cd, copy to linux and install. done
<lewix> stdin, uga : It worked. however, that wasn't the right thing to do...I guess KDE call the same function to log out of the session. That's why the same problem happened. It hangs out and the screen goes dark
<coreymon77> uga: thats all well and good if you have a dual core
<coreymon77> siliconcpu: do you?
<uga> coreymon, uh? I've run vmware jsut fine on single core p4s with 512MB ram
<siliconcpu> coreymon - i have a working internet
<lewix> stdin, uga : I should rather focus on how to fix it
<siliconcpu> on this windows machine :)
<coreymon77> siliconcpu: i know
<coreymon77> siliconcpu: but you dont on linux
<siliconcpu> nope
<lewix> stdin, By the way you didn't tell me how you got the commands
<siliconcpu> wireless + ethernet = not working
<uga> when it goes black... does still ctrl+alt+f1 work?
<uga> or f2, f3...
<siliconcpu> i might have to go in a sec
<uga> if not, it may be a gfx card support issue
<siliconcpu> the gf is giving me crap =(
<ScorpKing> siliconcpu: if you download a on windows file can you copy it to your linux box?
<lewix> uga, please mention my screename otherwise I miss what you say. Well, I've never tried it
<NickPresta> lewix, open up a terminal, type 'dcop' then press <ENTER>. You should see a list of applications. Type "dcop APPLICATION" and then press <ENTER>. Lather, rinse and repeat :)
<lewix> uga, is it worth trying
<siliconcpu> scorpking - yes
<siliconcpu> scorpking - what command do I use to run the file?
<ScorpKing> siliconcpu: then do as i said and it will work
<stdin> lewix: "dcop" lists all dcop enabled apps, "dcop <app>" lists all it's "members" "dcop <app> <member>" lists all it's commands and "dcop <app> <member> <command> [argument(s)] " runs the command
<lewix> NickPresta, what is it for
<uga> lewix, yes. If it switches to terminals, it means it's not locked
<ScorpKing> siliconcpu: sudo dpkg --install filename.deb
<uga> lewix, so you could sudo /etc/init.d/kdm restart
<NickPresta> lewix, as far as I can tell, DCOP is a protocol that allows communication with applications registered to it (DCOP).
<uga> lewix, what gfx card is it? nvidia?
<stdin> lewix: you can use tab completion with dcop commands too :)
<stdin> DCOP is like D-BUS, it's an 'inter-application communication protocol'
<lewix> uga, VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc RS400 [Radeon Xpress 200M] 
<uga> NickPresta, it's a communication channel that lets processes communicate with each other. But having a client like dcop, allows the user to access them directly too
<uga> NickPresta, similar to the old Corba, or DBUS
<NickPresta> stdin, can you "force" applications to register with DCOP or do they have to "voluntarily" register?
<lewix> stdin, what do you mean by tab completion
<stdin> NickPresta: it has to be compiled with dcop support
<uga> lewix, shame. If it were nvidia I'd have suggested you to install latest binaries from nvidia
<NickPresta> stdin, ah okay.
<lewix> uga, good idea, I'll try it the next time however, it will only solve my problem temporarly
<stdin> lewix: type "dcop kdesk<tab>"
<lewix> stdin, oh I see :)
<stdin> NickPresta: and dcop is mostly a KDE think (tho kde4 will move to dbus)
<stdin> s/think/thing/
<uga> stdin,mostly? =)
<uga> only
<stdin> no, it donesn't have to be a "kde" app to use dcop
<uga> stdin, shame of a move to d-bus, btw, since d-bus is more limited
<uga> it's just like beta over vhs... we chose the worse one
<stdin> well, it's not, but it is more complicated :p
<uga> iirc I read about some limitations on d-bus
<uga> things that were possible in dcop that weren't in d-bus
<NickPresta> stdin, oh (about the move to DBUS). I always had this idea that DBUS was being phased out in terms of DCOP with KDE...
<lewix> should I reinstall it?
<lewix> KDE
<stdin> uga: dbus has had some major development recently
<uga> NickPresta, the problem is somebody had the "nice" idea of including d-bus in kernel. So even Trolltech decided to add d-bus support. And KDE decided to migrate
<uga> stdin, oh nice
<stdin> NickPresta: dbus is more platform independent (it even runs on windows) so it's replacing dcop
<NickPresta> stdin, that makes sense.
<stdin> shame, I do love dcop so :p
<uga> stdin, it wasn't platform independent yet, when kde decided to migrate iirc
<stdin> I can even run commands in konsole from another konsole session  :p
<lewix> hm it's a pain in the ass sometimes :)
<uga> but maybe I'm wrong on that
<stdin> uga: no, but it interoperates with other DE's (no dcop server needed)
<lewix> I can't watch videos either. soon or later it freezes and I have to exit the browser
<lewix> and it wouldn't play over
<NickPresta> lewix, I would assume you're talking about YouTube videos, which is a Flash problem
<lewix> NickPresta, indeed. oh I didn't know that was current
<lewix> s/current/common
<wers> guys! I can't write on my flash drive on kubuntu but I can write on it on Windows
<uga> stdin, other DEs like gnome? for which dbus was created? =)
<uga> you'll always need some service running, I guess
<uga> either dcop, or dbus
<lewix> also, no matter how many times I mount my windows patition..it dismount itself. So I have to do it over everytime I log on
<uga> oh nice... gutsy is arriving to my disk
<stdin> uga: gnome, xfce, fluxbox, etc... while dbus was developed for use on gnome it doesn't really have anything to do with it (if that makes sense :P)
<uga> stdin, same goes for dcop
<uga> while dcop was created for use on kde doesn't have really anything to do with it
<uga> ;))
<stdin> uga: dbus is a system service anyway, not a user level service, it will always be running
<ScorpKing> wers: i think you need to make a partition on it.
<uga> stdin, system service,... you mean in-kernel thing?
<Mr_Sonoma> wers, have you tried plugging in your flash drive after you have logged onto your kubuntu desktop?
<uga> sure, it was adopted after gnome's adoption
<uga> just like anything else could have been adopted
<wers> I tried it Mr_Sonoma
<stdin> uga: no, not in kernel. more like syslog
<uga> uhm
* mode/#kubuntu [+o stdin]  by ChanServ
* mode/#kubuntu [-o stdin]  by ChanServ
<wers> more details here ScorpKing http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=553813
<Mr_Sonoma> wers, could you access the flash drive then?
<wers> I can
<wers> I can even open the files
<wers> I just can't write on it using linux
<Mr_Sonoma> hmmm
<ScorpKing> wers: mmm, permission problem maybe...
<uga> okay... lets hope winders is capable of burning kubuntu isos
<wers> I tried opening it as root, but I still cant write on it ScorpKing
<stdin> uga: http://screencasts.ubuntu.com/Infra_Recorder :)
<ScorpKing> wers: if you type mount, is it mounted rw?
<vzduch> <guess>it's mounted read-only</guess>
<wers> how do I know if it is mounted as rw ScorpKing?
<ScorpKing> wers: mount
<stdin> uga: and http://screencasts.ubuntu.com/Downloading_and_Burning_an_Ubuntu_ISO
<uga> stdin, I got something called imgburn
<uga> and seems to be working...
<BluesKaj> uga, yes they use the same std
<uga> next step rebooting and praying
<wers> you mean, on the terminal?
<stdin> uga: that's the one the 2nd link talks about
<ScorpKing> wers: yes
<uga> and if it doesn't, I'll only come back to say you "goodbye, gonna gentoo" ;))
<stdin> uga: except you get to hear popey's voice in it :p
<BluesKaj> and we'll say , have fun :)
<uga> BluesKaj, it's so annoying that one needs to boot a live CD to install kubuntu, and seeing the live CD wont' completely boot
<Mr_Sonoma> ScorpKing, wers i see several threads in online forums about troubles with fat32 formated flash drives
<stdin> uga: there's always the alternate cd
<BluesKaj> yeah, I experienced that with BSD
<wers> mount: can't find /media/sda1 in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<vzduch> uga: you can always use the alternate CD
<uga> vzduch, stdin, what does it exactly do? old style terminal mode installer?
<ScorpKing> wers: looking at the link you posted it seems fine.
<Mr_Sonoma> dunno if thats it but
<stdin> uga: yeah, "text mode"
<vzduch> uga: ncurses Debian-like installer
<ScorpKing> maybe the ' in the mount point?
<uga> oh nice... as far as it doesn't happen same as happenned to an old debian installer (couldnt' find cdrom ;))
<uga> I tried several old distros and their live CDs
<BluesKaj> never tried gentoo ...some ppl scared me away , cuz i feel i need more linux experience before i tackle it
<wers> MR_Sonoma, I guess it really is because of the fat32 format because I have no problems with it on Windows
<uga> BluesKaj, don't get scared. It's all documented. If you RTFM, it works
<uga> if you don't, it doesn't ;))
<uga> BluesKaj, even your mom could install it from scratch. Although, shame, I don't think now full scratch installs are supported
<ScorpKing> Mr_Sonoma: and then there is 'FAT: Directory bread(block 514) failed' from his dmesg. :(
<BluesKaj> err RTFM ?
<vzduch> imho, Gentoo just isn't worth the effort.. you can get (almost) the same result w/ far less hassle :)
<uga> BluesKaj, read the ... flowerish manual ;)
<ScorpKing> wers: the mount options looks ok but i have no idea why you get that errors.
<Mr_Sonoma> ScorpKing, did he post a link to a screenshot or pastebin i missed?
<ScorpKing> <wers> more details here ScorpKing http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=553813
<uga> BluesKaj, you'll notice that most bugs/problems around are all documented in gentoo wikis. Their strong point is documentation
<vzduch> indeed
<Mr_Sonoma> gotcha
<uga> anyway, cya guys
<BluesKaj> oh yeah uga, well i'm too busy with other stuff to get frustrated with another OS that doesn't recognize my haredware
<ScorpKing> cheers
<BluesKaj> c ya uga
<Daisuke_Laptop> they have so many people doing documentation that they ran out of people to compile for packages >_>
<BluesKaj> gonna reboot my router , i have a 3 sec lag
<lewix> what's gksudo gedit
<lewix> it does not even work but I always see it
<ScorpKing> wers: what does ls -l /media/ALLAN'SDISK-1/ say?
<stdin> lewix: gksudo is the gnome version of kdesu and gedit is the gnome version of kate
<stdin> lewix: if you see it on the wiki, let me know. I've made it my lives mission to add kubuntu instructions to them :p
<lewix> stdin, it's on the kubuntu feisty wiki. windows partition*
<erich_> can anybody help me get my Netgear wireless adapter working?
<stdin> lewix: link?
<lewix> stdin, lol your life mission
<lewix> stdin, http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Feisty#How_to_Mount_NTFS_Partitions
<wers> ScorpKing, just ">"
<stdin> hmm ubuntuguide, why not just read the ubuntu wiki ?
<erich_> or at least help me figure out why gaim has no sound in kubuntu?
* Mr_Sonoma caughs "sudo vi" or "sudo pico" from command line *grin*
<ScorpKing> wers: ls -al ?
<stdin> wers: that's because of the '  use tab to complete the name, press Ctrl-C to get back to the prompt
<wers> ls -al /media/ALLAN'SDISK-1/ also gave me ">"
<stdin> yes that's because of the '  use tab to complete the name
<wers> stdin, when do I press tab?
<cloakable> Hi, I'm trying to install kubuntu 7.04, but partitioning fails. The disk is being picked up as an scsi disk, though it's an IDE one.
<stdin> type "ls -l /media/AL" then press tab
<Mr_Sonoma> wers, special caracters have to be escaped with \'\ type ls -al /media/all then hit the tab key and see what we mean. tab will complete the file name just as it completes the nicks on IRC.
<stdin> cloakable: in feisty all disks are scsi emulated
<bobbyyu> How can I set up a classpath for my JDK and JRE (/opt/jdk1.6.0_02/bin and /opt/jre1.6.0_2/bin respectively)?
<cloakable> stdin: It's not creating any partitions, though.
<wers> got it!
<wers> I'll post the output in the thread
<stdin> !java > bobbyyu | see the message from ubotu
<stdin> cloakable: what happens when you try?
<uga> bad luck guys, the gutsy CDs don't work either. Even worse, they don't even work in any vga= mode I tried
<cloakable> stdin: It errors. I've tried with parted too, and that just silently fails.
<cloakable> stdin: It's a thinkpad x24
<stdin> what errors?
<cloakable> stdin: Something like 'Cannot create ext3 partition.'
<cloakable> just a sec
<vzduch> cloakable: are you sure the hdd is ok?
<wers> see the output here guys--> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=3387640#post3387640
<cloakable> vzduch: It installs debian fine.
<cloakable> therefore I assume so
<Mr_Sonoma> i totally missed the ' in that.
<vzduch> cloakable: you might want to go to the hdd manufacturer's website and download a checking tool
<vzduch> most will come as a bootable floppy or CD image
<cloakable> vzduch: Or I might as well reinstall Debian.
<stdin> of it's already partitioned then just install without partitioning
<cloakable> stdin: It isn't partitioned
<Mr_Sonoma> out of curiosity what would happen if one installed say debian etch then used a source.list from a ubuntu fiesty or gutsy distro to upgrade??? would you end up with the fiesty or gutsy distro or a broken machine in need of a live cd?
<vzduch> Mr_Sonoma: most probably the latter
<Mr_Sonoma> lol what i figured
<vzduch> I'm going to bed.. good night everyone :)
<pedro> hi
<erich_> can anybody try to help me get my netgear wireless adapter working in kubuntu?
<ScorpKing> wers: sudo chown 1000:1000 -R /media/ALLAN\'SDISK-1/
<ScorpKing> !paste | wers
<ubotu> wers: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<wers> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/37853/
<wers> there you go
<ScorpKing> wers: and btw, you have a virus on that disk.
<ScorpKing> :(
<wers> how did you determine that, ScorpKing?
<wers> you mean, a Windows virus?
<ScorpKing> wers: that's my job. lol - RavMonE.exe
<wers> ohhh
<wers> haha
<wers> can I just delete it?
<ScorpKing> wers: yes but it will be all over your system. open AutoRun.inf and you'll see the command that load it everytime.
<wers> okay.. so I'll just reformat this thing
<wers> hmmm.. is there a way for me to copy the files inside it without copying the virus?
<ScorpKing> wers: it won't infect linux
<Mr_Sonoma> but it will be on the windows machine / partition
<ScorpKing> wers: copy all the files and delete RavMonE.exe and AutoRun.inf when you copy it back.
<wers> okay... I'll do that
<wers> how do I reformat the thumb drive using linux?
<ScorpKing> wers: use cfdisk to make a partition
<Mr_Sonoma> im out, later
<Daisuke_Laptop> i don't have the slightest clue what happened there...  i did an update that wanted a reboot, and now everything's gone to he**
<ScorpKing> wers: then use mkfs.vfat to format it.
<wers> will that partition be opened by windows as well?
<ScorpKing> yes
<ScorpKing> wers: is that disk /dev/sda?
<wers> it is a /dev/sda1
<ScorpKing> wers: then just copy everything to linux and run sudo mkfs.vfat /dev/sda1 when it's unmounted
<wers> then it will reformat the drive?
<ScorpKing> yes, no need to make a partition
<stdin> you may want to use '-F 32' to make it a FAT32 partition (rather than FAT16)
<Daisuke_Laptop> hopefully this next update fixes my display issues
<wers> ok.. I will do that
<ScorpKing> thanks stdin. :) didn't know that.
<Daisuke_Laptop> (using gnome on the lappy): Unable to start the settings manager 'gnome-settings-daemon'.
<wers> would you mind giving me the exact code that I should enter once I unmount it? I don't want to fail when it comes to this kind of thing
<siliconcpu> ScorpKing - i am back =P
<stdin> you can give it a name/label too, with '-n something' :p
<ScorpKing> siliconcpu: welcome back. :)
<siliconcpu> thanks
<siliconcpu> I'm going to download and try to install that package u told me to download
<ScorpKing> stdin: will you help him with a full command?
<ScorpKing> siliconcpu: it worked for me. took 5 minutes. :P
<stdin> "sudo mkfs.vfat -F 32 -n "MYDISK" /dev/sda1"
<ScorpKing> :D
<siliconcpu> ScorpKing - so install this firmware and then try to use ndiswrapper?
<siliconcpu> or will the firmware fix the problem?
<ScorpKing> siliconcpu: i don't even have ndiswrapper installed and it works
<siliconcpu> wow
<siliconcpu> so, just type "sudo dpkg --install filename.deb"
<ScorpKing> yeah :P
<siliconcpu> :)
<siliconcpu> okay i'll give it a shot in a min
* ScorpKing is so sick of windows... :-(
<siliconcpu> lol
<siliconcpu> <3 windows
<stdin> !windows | siliconcpu
<ubotu> siliconcpu: For help with Microsoft Windows, please visit ##windows or your nearest mental health institute. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and !equivalents
<ScorpKing> i've had it with M$
<Lega> 'ello.
<siliconcpu> lol
<wers> if I want to format the drive as fat32, I will enter sudo mkfs.vfat /dev/sda1 -F 32... is that right?
<siliconcpu> i'm struggling with getting kubuntu to work with my hardware, but I'll willing to make a change!
<ScorpKing> <stdin> "sudo mkfs.vfat -F 32 -n "MYDISK" /dev/sda1"
<uga> okay... other than a broken layouted kb, I managed starting up kubuntu right )(
<stdin> wers: that's makes a FAT32 partition called "MYDISK" on /dev/sda1
<uga> stdin: are you one of the kubuntu guys? I think this hint is important to note down... since not even gutsy seems to wr  otherwise
<uga> work
<wers> oh.. a partition? how about if I want to reformat the whole drive without separate partitions on it?
<stdin> wers: 1 partition is the whole disk in your case
<uga> any maintainers here?
<ScorpKing> wers: keep it the way it is. less problems. :P
<stdin> uga: if you found a bug, report it on launchpad
<uga> stdin: no, I found a solution, took me some time googling, and works
<stdin> uga: #kubuntu-devel is where the devs hang out ;)
<uga> okay...
<shadowhywind> Hi all, not sure where else to go. But having a small sound problem. When ever i try to play a game, with opengl. The sound *which i am asuming is using openal* is sort of jumpy. Any ideas?
<siliconcpu> aye, I need to install VM Ware
<ScorpKing> siliconcpu: vmware is nice. :)
<siliconcpu> yeah, I've heard =P  I have to reboot and boot into windows to copy that file to my drive
<siliconcpu> cause I dont have internet access in kubuntu =(
<stdin> virtualbox is nicer
<siliconcpu> hopefully this will fix the issue.
<ScorpKing> lol
<Biovore> any ever messed with wubi?
<nemisis> does anyone know how to configure KNetworkManager to automatically connect to my home network at startup?
<ScorpKing> does anyone know how to get devilspie working under kde?
<jhutchins> !info devlispie
<ubotu> Package devlispie does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<jhutchins> !find devilspie
<ubotu> Found: devilspie
<ScorpKing> jhutchins: all the howto's is for gnome. i can't seem to get it working though. :(
<Biovore> nemisis: try netgo
<Biovore> knetworkmanger sorta sucks..
<jhutchins> ScorpKing: Not everything built for gnome works in kde.
<ScorpKing> i know. was hoping there is a way.
<nemisis> biovore: where can i get that and how do i replace KNetworkManager with it? or is it all handled by apt?
<intelikey> someone tell me how to get my login name in my prompt please
<Biovore> nemisis: well its a seperate little program
<Biovore> apt-get it
<Biovore> probably will have to mess with it.. I am not sure if it handles wep or not..
<Biovore> but does provide network profiles
<siliconcpu> ScorpKing - any additional steps after installing the firmwre?
<judgen> is there a way to make a website that the kmplayer-plugin is windows media player?
<siliconcpu> cause it said "settuping up <file name>" and hasn't done much, heh
<hydrogen> intelikey: use \u in PS1
<ScorpKing> siliconcpu: not that i can remember.
<siliconcpu> hmm
<nemisis> biovore: but can it autoconnect without any user interaction?
<ScorpKing> siliconcpu: the card should show up in knetworkmanger now
<intelikey> hydrogen doesn't work
<intelikey> tty2 [I have no name!$~]  set | grep PS1
<intelikey> PS1='\l [\u\$\w]  '
<intelikey> tty2 [I have no name!$~] 
<jhutchins> judgen: Content on web sites is labeled by mime type.  Your system uses the mime type to determine what player to use.  to get mplayer to open a certain type of file, you have to make it the default player for that mime type.
<hydrogen> intelikey: export PS1='\u' works
<hydrogen> you may need some sort of escaping
<intelikey> no
<intelikey> hydrogen look at the post  ^
<intelikey> i need to find what   \u   is reading from
<hydrogen> `whoami` i'd assume
<intelikey> tty2 [I have no name!$~]  whoami
<intelikey> whoami: cannot find name for user ID 11
<hydrogen> yep
<hydrogen> that sounds weird
<intelikey> ok found it.   can't read /etc/passwd
<intelikey> that fixed it,   thanks.
<hydrogen> nod
<intelikey> just needed to find what   \u  was reading from.   knew all the vars were set correctly.
<intelikey> so it uses something like     grep $UID /etc/passwd | cut -d':' -f1
<intelikey> wonder why it doesn't just use   $NAME
<intelikey> ah NAME is not read only   UID is   heh that's why
<intelikey> tty2 [greg$~]  export UID=0
<intelikey> .true: UID: readonly variable
<siliconcpu> ScorpKing - hmm, not go on the internet =(
<ScorpKing> siliconcpu: is the card there?
<siliconcpu> how can i tell?
<siliconcpu> command?
<intelikey> ifconfig ?
<ScorpKing> yes ifconfig
<ScorpKing> it should be eth1 i think
<uga> stdin: matinainers are dead. Gutsy won't come out ;)
<newbi> hii
<intelikey> garfold
<stdin> uga: most devs are in europe, and it's late here :p
<ScorpKing> siliconcpu: run sudo modprobe bcm43xx
<uga> stdin: mmmmmmmmmmmmme too
<newbi> lol what is garfold?
<siliconcpu> ScorpKing - well, I see an inet address and bcas address for eth1
<junkeR> can I get support for digikam here?
<intelikey> newbi misspelling of your nick ???    just prior to  <newbi> hii
<ScorpKing> siliconcpu: it's 02:31 here so i should get to bed. it seems to be working. go back to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx/Feisty
<newbi> intelikey: garfield
<intelikey> o   ie
<ScorpKing> siliconcpu: it needs to be configured with your router.
<siliconcpu> really?
<siliconcpu> hmm
<siliconcpu> which part should I jump to on that link?
<siliconcpu> cause I'm pretty sure the firmware is installed.
<intelikey> read it all and you wont need to "jump"
* newbi dont speek much. garfield is nice. xp-killer is gangster and very anoying >_<
<ScorpKing> siliconcpu: 1.3.3. Step 3: Connecting to your network
<ScorpKing> lol
<newbi> stdin: how do i use doscan?
<siliconcpu> hmmm
<siliconcpu> i cant use "network-manager"?
<intelikey> have a hard drive that keeps resetting.   how to detect which drive it is ????    any ideas ?
<ScorpKing> no idea. ask around. :P
<siliconcpu> hehe, ok
<ScorpKing> nite everyone!
<siliconcpu> I appreciate the help
<ScorpKing> np
<intelikey> gooday ScorpKing
<stdin> newbi: look at the man page "man doscan"         and ask the channel first
<eduardounder> siliconcpu: isnt "knetworkmanager" ?
<newbi> stdin: lol
<stdin> newbi: no "lol" if you keep doing that I'll get annoyed
<newbi> stdin: does man work for every programme i install?
<stdin> most
<intelikey> newbi most of them have either man or info pages   and those that done will normally have their own breed of online docs ".html or .xml"  in the /usr/share/docs/   you can find with something like    dpkg -L <packagename> | grep .html
<intelikey> done != dont
<intelikey> e = r-1   t = r+1    hmmm  typo makes sense on qwerty keyboard
* newbi lost T_T but dont worry intelikey you try your best to explaine him ;)
<intelikey> info info
<intelikey> man man
<intelikey> find /usr -iname *.html
<intelikey> three help switches, one of which works with most commands     -h --help (and the non-posix) -help (which applies to most GUI apps)        also for the shell built-in's   help <command>
<newbi> intelikey: how do i use doscan?i type doscan in a konsole it says:doscan: mandatory --port argument is missing
<newbi> "man doscan is to much to read
<siliconcpu> hmm, does anyone know how to get Network Manager back on the bottom right of the screen by the volume?
<siliconcpu> it like... disappeared
<newbi> stdin: same question ^^
<Jucato> siliconcpu: run "knetworkmanager" ?
<intelikey> and that leads me into this rant,   why is "-help"  non-posix?    because it precludes the use of multiple single char switches  -AaBb...   and tic's people that like posix off greatly.
<stdin> newbi: too much to read? then don't use it.
<newbi> o_O
<intelikey> newbi if it says thet the required port argument is missing then add a port argument
<intelikey> doscan 80
<newbi> 80?
<newbi> thats it?
<intelikey> thhp
<siliconcpu> Jucato - in the konsole, right?
<intelikey> http
<Jucato> siliconcpu: Alt+F2 would be better
<newbi> ???
<intelikey> 80 is the http standard
<siliconcpu> could not run specified command
<intelikey> if you are scanning your own box  try port 0
<siliconcpu> "knetworkmanager" (no quotes)
<siliconcpu> doesn't work in the run =(
<Jucato> O.o
<Jucato> ok try it in Konsole
<siliconcpu> wtf
<siliconcpu> "the program is not currently installed"
<intelikey> that might do it...
<siliconcpu> well, i can't install it using sudo apt-get
<siliconcpu> it can't find it
<siliconcpu> =/
<intelikey> that might be why it
<intelikey> s not installed
<intelikey> !punctuation > intelikey
<siliconcpu> ?
<newbi> siliconcpu: is knetwork in the K-menu?
<posingaspopular> hey all. i somehow broke my /etc/init files and now nothing i try to run works properly
<intelikey> siliconcpu sources.list
<posingaspopular> newbi: yea under 'internet'
<siliconcpu> newbi - k-menu?  I'm new to kubuntu... you mean the menu on the bottom left?
<newbi> posingaspopular: i ask siliconcpu not you
<newbi> siliconcpu: yes
<siliconcpu> yeah, I see internet
<intelikey> posingaspopular ?   breaking /etc/inittab or /etc/init.d/*   should not keep other commands from working     can you explain what kind of errors you are seeing ?
<siliconcpu> newbi - i have "internet" under the k-menu
<siliconcpu> is there something i'm suppose to look for under there?
<Jucato> siliconcpu: do you see KNetworkmanager in there?
<newbi> siliconcpu: and u want knetwork dont by the volume right?
<siliconcpu> nope
<Jucato> ok very strange...
<siliconcpu> nope
<siliconcpu> neither
<Jucato> what does "sudo apt-get install knetworkmanager" say?
<siliconcpu> I saw it on the bottom right yesterday, but now it's gone!
<siliconcpu> says done on a few things and then says "Package knetworkmanager is not available"
<siliconcpu> E: Package knetworkmanager has no installation candidate
<intelikey> siliconcpu sources.list
* Jucato scratches his head...
<intelikey> main not in sources.list
<Jucato> most probably
<Jucato> or disabled...
<siliconcpu> what does that mean?
<Jucato> !pastebin
<newbi> siliconcpu: right click your panel,add application to panel>internet>knetwork
<intelikey> !info knetworkmanager
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<ubotu> knetworkmanager: User friendly KDE frontend for NetworkManager. In component main, is optional. Version 0.1-0ubuntu12 (feisty), package size 232 kB, installed size 1496 kB
<Jucato> siliconcpu: use that pastebin link to show your /etc/apt/sources.list file
<intelikey> Jucato just a thought,  you better make sure that the lsb_release and the sources.list match too
<siliconcpu> where can I paste?
<Jucato> pastebin, look up for the link
<Jucato> intelikey: you can ask him that too :)
<intelikey> been seeing some mismatches there.   causes very strange apt errors.
* Jucato doesn't have a monopoly
<intelikey> me hates to but in and take over....
<intelikey> /
<Jucato> butt it's ok :)
<newbi> how do i stop amsn from steeling people picture?my friend want to kill me from steeling there girlfriend pictures :( amsn does it by it self
<siliconcpu> aye, this is making it so much harder to paste with no internet =(
<intelikey> no internet ?
<intelikey> you do seem to be talking here...
<newbi> siliconcpu: u dont have internet so how u get on konversation?
<siliconcpu> well, no internet on the laptop with the kubuntu installed
<intelikey> oh ok.
<siliconcpu> and for some reason the USB feature dont work either
<siliconcpu> so i can throw the file on a thumb drive
<siliconcpu> *can't
<newbi> intelikey: it happen to me once i couldnt surf or nothing just chat on konversation for the first time i instal linux.it took me 1 week to fint the problem
<user704> hello
<newbi> hello
<intelikey> siliconcpu ok don't paste the whole file.   try this.    grep -v '#' /etc/apt/sources.list     and show us the output of that
<stdin2> hihihi
<stdin> !nickspam | stdin2
<ubotu> stdin2: You should avoid changing your nick in a busy channel like #ubuntu - it causes unrequired scrolling which is unfair on new users. The same goes for using noisy away messages : use the command "/away <reason>" to set your client away silently - See also !Guidelines
<intelikey> it's garfold alright...
* stdin get's the boot ready
<stdin2> o_O
<Jucato> stdin2, xp_killer, newbi: please try not to get banned *again*
<stdin2> lol
* Jucato is serious
<stdin2> i wont chaing it again
<Jucato> better change it one last time
<draik> Jucato: Hey there. How goes it?
<Jucato> hi draik! :)
<stdin2> lol
<stdin2> Jucato: if i change again stdin might banned me :(
<siliconcpu> is there anything specific that I should look for in the sources.list file?
<stdin> right...
* mode/#kubuntu [+o stdin]  by ChanServ
* mode/#kubuntu [+b stdin2!*@amarigot-102-1-7-211.w81-248.abo.wanadoo.fr]  by stdin
* mode/#kubuntu [-o stdin]  by ChanServ
* mode/#kubuntu [+o stdin]  by ChanServ
* mode/#kubuntu [-o stdin]  by ChanServ
<Jucato> ok... :)
<BluesKaj> thx stdin , what aPITA
<stdin> he can come back, just not as stdin2 :)
<BluesKaj> no!
<Jucato> stdin: didn't you just ban his domain too?
<intelikey> siliconcpu yeah that main is in all three deb http:* 1) normal 2) updates 3) security
<stdin> Jucato: i banned that nick@that-domain
<Jucato> ah ok
* stdin thinks ;)
<draik> stdin sets a ban on stdin2!*@amarigot-102-1-7-211.w81-248.abo.wanadoo.fr
<intelikey> siliconcpu also that the version   i.e.   feisty or gutsy  is the same in all lines  and that it matches the  lsb_release -a
<stdin> see, it worked
<Jucato> yep. there he is
<garfield> lol very funny
<BluesKaj> ban this one too ... garfield@amarigot-102-1-7-211.w81-248.abo.wanadoo.fr
<Jucato> :/
<stdin> garfield: you've been warned numerous times, watch it
<draik> >|B^(
<garfield> BluesKaj: what is garfield@amarigot-102-1-7-211.w81-248.abo.wanadoo.fr?
<BluesKaj> <---old and grumpy ...can't take silly punky behaviour for very long
<stdin> garfield: your username and hostname
<garfield> and?
<garfield> what was the point he showing it to me?
<steven_> how do I make konqueror my defualt file manager?
<Jucato> steven_: it's already the default. unless you're on gutsy?
<xp_killer> steven_: it isnt your default?
<steven_> Jucato: Using gutsy, and I'm looking a file associations
<Jucato> steven_: inode/directory and inode/system_directory
<BluesKaj> well BBL ...gonna take a break for a while
<steven_> alright thanks
<steven_> hm gutsy made it defualt now aswell! yay
<steven_> I asumed it was not.
<Jucato> (we'll see...)
<Jucato> >:)
<steven_> I don't get what is so great about dolphin
<steven_> kinda is a step backward with kde
<Jucato> on KDE 3? it isn't great at all imho
<Jucato> but you should see the KDE 4 version. worlds apart
<steven_> but its great in kde4
<steven_> h
<steven_> Well
<draik> dolphin?
<steven_> ill wait and see
<steven_> yeah
<Biovore> yeah.. kde3 version is lacking features
<Jucato> besides, that dolphin in Gutsy isn't really dolphin ..
<draik> What is dolphin?
<Biovore> rgr
<Jucato> it's d3lphin
<Biovore> the new filemanger
<Biovore> well not really all the new.. but kinda getting new light these days
<steven_> Jucato: what is special about the kde4 version
<Jucato> steven_: *lots*
<steven_> ;o
<siliconcpu> argh i wish there was a way I could paste this file =(
<Jucato> did you know that development on the KDE 3 version stopped almost half a year ago?
<siliconcpu> I can't get it off kubuntu and onto my other drive tho
<kgx> !wengo
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wengo - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<allengould> so, I'm a linux noob and need to install firefox.
<draik> allengould: sudo apt-get install firefox
<allengould> I have it downloaded and extracted, but don't know hat to do next
<draik> Do that in a command line
<Jucato> allengould: um.. K Menu -> Add/Remove Programs -> Firefox
<allengould> oh....
<steven_> draik: you beat me to it only because my keyboard was on the floor
<Jucato> allengould: K Menu -> Add/Remove Programs -> search for Firefox, check it, Apply Changes
<draik> steven_: yeah yeah yeah.....
* Jucato snores
<steven_> draik: I got's homework
<allengould> I guess I'm used to the old days when you had to terminal everything lol
<draik> Jucato: Thanks for the laugh...
<Jucato> allengould: you could also follow draik's instructions.
<steven_> or you could compile firefox!
<Jucato> O.o
<siliconcpu> any way I can pop the installation cd in and reinstall knetworkmanager?
* Jucato chokes on his tea
<steven_> that's the most fun
<Daisuke_Laptop> how did miniville end up in the topic?  is it hosted on ubuntu machines?
<Jucato> siliconcpu: what is the output of "lsb_release -d" in that laptop?
<steven_> or you could develop your own kernel with special compile flags made to make firefox faster when you compile it...
<draik> I walk into a bathroom today and I thought I heard someone letting some rip badly. Kinda like a MACK truck going uphill at a 30 degree incline. Next thing I hear is "OH $H!T. I fell asleep"
<Daisuke_Laptop> being that this is an english channel, why is the link to a french site?  enquiring minds want to know :)
<siliconcpu> Jucato - ubuntu 7.04
* mode/#kubuntu [+o Jucato]  by ChanServ
* ..[topic/#kubuntu:Jucato] : FAQ: http://wiki.kubuntu.org/CommonQuestions | https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuFeistyKnownProblems | Free Kubuntu CDs! https://shipit.kubuntu.org | Large pastes: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org | Offtopic in #kubuntu-offtopic please. | KDE 4.0 beta 2 -- http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde4-beta2.php
* mode/#kubuntu [-o Jucato]  by ChanServ
<Daisuke_Laptop> evening, jucato
<Jucato> hi Daisuke_Laptop
<steven_> Daisuke_Laptop: I didn't even notice :P
<siliconcpu> Jucato - anything wrong with my version?
<Jucato> siliconcpu: nope. hold on trying to figure out the easiest way to do this
<siliconcpu> okay, thanks... I appreciate it
<viktor_> i need help imediatly i installed kubuntu 7.04 mu cpu fan does not work my laptop overheads please help
<siliconcpu> when I type in ... "sudo iwlist eth1 scan" it can find my router, so I hope this is a good sign for getting the wireless card to work =P
<Jucato> siliconcpu: you just can't connect to the internet on your laptop? can you remember what happened or what you did before you lost knetworkmanager?
<intelikey> viktor_ that's a good question.      "howto turn the cpu fan on?"
* Jucato is a bit clueless with wireless :(
<siliconcpu> well, first of all I have a broadcom 4318 wireless card and I wasn't able to connect to my network
<siliconcpu> I have no idea what happened to knetworkmanager though.  I don't remember disablling anything
<viktor_> intelikey: help please
<intelikey> viktor_ wish i knew.
<siliconcpu> Jucato - this is my first time installing kubuntu on this machine
<intelikey> viktor_ i'll look on    google.com/linux  for that.
<Jucato> oh... hm...
<NickPresta> how can I make knetworkmanager remember my WPA key instead of having me type it everytime?
<viktor_> intelikey: me too
<Jucato> siliconcpu: first try in installing, wireless didn't work? but you were able to see the icon beside kmix in the panel?
<siliconcpu> yes sir.
<siliconcpu> but... it couldnt' find a wireless network
<siliconcpu> it was pretty much useless, but now I need it =(
<Jucato> hm... I'm guessing the installation didn't go so well in the first place, if knetworkmanager isn't there at all :(
<siliconcpu> lol
<siliconcpu> what's the easiest way to reinstall?
<siliconcpu> pop the cd in and format the drive again?
<Jucato> which CD installer did you use btw?
<Jucato> Desktop CD? Alternate Install CD?
<Jucato> (Live CD = Desktop CD)
<siliconcpu> I think it's a desktop CD
<siliconcpu> cause it's a live cd
<Jucato> oh :(
<allengould> ok, so I suck. when do I type sudo apt-get install firefox ?
<siliconcpu> Jucato, nething wrong with that?
<Jucato> allengould: yep
<allengould> and I tried doing the add programs, but it is greyed out?
<Jucato> siliconcpu: nothing really wrong. just thinking if reinstalling is really the answer :(
<allengould> firefox is greyed out I mean
<siliconcpu> well, when i initially installed I had knetworkmanager =P
* Jucato doesn't understand how it can suddenly disappear....
<siliconcpu> lol
<Ahmuck> allengould: in the konsole
<siliconcpu> i'm as confused as you!
<Jucato> I can understand if it's disabled. but you say even if you type it in the command line it says "not installed"?
<Ahmuck> Jucato: he has the icon, but no binary i bet
<allengould> ahmuck: yeah, but when? do I need to be in a certain folder?
<Ahmuck> allengould: nope
<Jucato> Ahmuck: no icon either.. that was his original problem
<Ahmuck> sudo aptitude install firefox
<siliconcpu> lol
<siliconcpu> Jucato - what can i type in the console to check again
<siliconcpu> I shall do it
<allengould> well, it's not working
<Jucato> siliconcpu: "knetworkmanager"
<siliconcpu> if it isn't there, i'm just going to try to reinstall and start from square 1
<Ahmuck> allengould: live cd or installed to the hard drive?
* Jucato pities siliconcpu :(
<allengould> installed
<siliconcpu> lol!
<siliconcpu> Jucato - I don't know where it went =(
<Jucato> allengould: which version of Kubuntu are you running? Dapper? Edgy? Feisty?
<Ahmuck> allengould: i would sudo aptitude install yakuake as well or first.  you will find it a real help
<allengould> Feisty
<Jucato> siliconcpu: definitely not in my pocket...
<siliconcpu> Jucato - lol, got a command I can check for it?
<siliconcpu> a search?
<Jucato> allengould: hm.. the repositories should already be all enabled...
<Jucato> siliconcpu: "knetworkmanager"
<Jucato> that's the command
<Ahmuck> Jucato: ah, yes, forgot about that
<RurouniJones> If I remove firefox and reinstall via apt-get will I lose personal things like bookmarks?
<Ahmuck> allengould: open up adept manager
<Jucato> allengould: what does it say when you run "sudo apt-get install firefox" ?
* Ahmuck bows out
<Jucato> RurouniJones: no. apt-get doesn't touch your home files
<Jucato> Ahmuck: don't. I'm about to go...
<RurouniJones> Groovy, what about addons? They get removed?
<allengould> just a sec guys. I suck and I'm slow
<siliconcpu> Jucato - i will reinstall =/
<Jucato> RurouniJones: probably not
<Jucato> siliconcpu: sorry it had to happen that way :(
<Ahmuck> allengould: that's ok, you'll get better
* Jucato doesn't know what happened.. can't diagnose
<siliconcpu> lol, it's alright
<siliconcpu> i'm going to start over and hopefully get it to work this time
<RurouniJones> Jucato: Hmm, where do the addon files get stored? I am pretty sure they are messing firefox up, hence the need to reinstall
<Jucato> siliconcpu: good luck
<allengould> it says package not available
<Jucato> RurouniJones: wouldn't know.. I barely use firefox, and I don't use addons :)
<Ahmuck> siliconcpu: you should not need to start over
<Jucato> siliconcpu: see if Ahmuck has some ideas.
<Jucato> 2 heads are better than one
<Ahmuck> RurouniJones: the addon files get stored in /plugins
<Ahmuck> i believe
<RurouniJones> Found it in the .mozilla/firefox/extensions
<draik> How can I get a DVD to go from 6.4 to 3.9GB
<RurouniJones> I think
<brad__> Any ideas as to how I can disable my touchpad on my laptop? I use an external mouse.
<Ahmuck> RurouniJones: /.mozilla/firefox/default/extensions
* Jucato inserts a ~ before /.mozilla in there
<Ahmuck> bleh, he beat me to it
<allengould> jucato/ahmuck: it says package not available
<Ahmuck> allengould: do you have adept manager open?
<Ahmuck> K --> system --> adept manager
* Jucato shoves allengould towards Ahmuck >:)
<allengould> that the same as adept installer?
<Jucato> nope
<Ahmuck> :-p
<allengould> lol thanks jucato
<allengould> uh.... ok, just a sec lol
<Jucato> Add/Remove Programs = Adept Installer
<Ahmuck> allengould: u r on kubuntu correct?
<Jucato> the other Adept..
<allengould> duh. found it
<Jucato> (gawd I hate those naming things!)
<allengould> yeah, kiubuntu
<makuseru> hi, i have a Mororola Razr phone, and when i plug it through USB into the computer the computer wont recognize and charge it like it will on a comp with Windows
<Jucato> allengould: don't worry, you're not the first to be confused by the names
<makuseru> is there somthing i need to do this?
<Ahmuck> upper right, adept, manage repostiroeis
<allengould> I'm in it now
<Ahmuck> kubuntu software, and check them all
<Jucato> Ahmuck: Feisty doesn't have the new Manage Repositories....
<Ahmuck> ?
<Ahmuck> hrm, i'm on gutsy
<allengould> haha
<Jucato> Feisty and Gutsy have completely different manage repositories
<allengould> I was like wtf?
<draik> makuseru: I don't know about mororola, but Motorola is a "not so good" brand for cell phones. They care less and less each day. I can, however, plugin my phone (T-Mobile Wing) and have it charge. I cannot access the phone as a drive, though.
<NickPresta> !gutsy | Ahmuck
<ubotu> Ahmuck: Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due October 2007) | It is development software, as such unstable, support _only_ in #ubuntu+1
* Jucato wonders why NickPresta did that..
<NickPresta> crap. stupid autocompletion
<NickPresta> i didnt mean to direct it to Ahmuck
<NickPresta> although I thought that bit would have the link to Gutsy
<Ahmuck> but, iirc, fiesty does have a repositiory manager from adept somewhere
<Ahmuck> ?
<Jucato> yes. but the layout is different
<Jucato> Ahmuck, allengould: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<Jucato> top half is Gutsy, lower half is Feisty and older
<Ahmuck> i normally sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<Jucato> hehehe
<Jucato> sudo vim...
<Jucato> allengould:  is this a very fresh install of Kubuntu?
<allengould> yeah, a couple of hours lol
<Ahmuck> allengould: ya, follow the link Jucato posted.  it has instructions
* Jucato thinks he might have a clue...
<Jucato> allengould: ok, Adept menu -> Manage Repositories. you're in there now?
<Ahmuck> i've always had to enable repositories to get firefox to download
<Jucato> Ahmuck: since Feisty, all repos are enabled.. but I think the cdrom repo is getting in the way
<Ahmuck> NickPresta: gutsty tribe 5 is what i am running, it works well.
<allengould> I'm in adept manager?
<Jucato> allengould: yep.
<allengould> ok, now what?
<Jucato> allengould: upper right, in the menu bar, there's the Adept menu. right? select Manage Repositories
* siliconcpu waits patiently for reinstall
* Jucato crosses his fingers for siliconcpu
<allengould> k
<siliconcpu> Jucato - i did see the knetworkmanager on the live desktop =P
<Jucato> allengould: do you see a line there that begins with "cdrom" that isn't grayed out?
<draik> Jucato: Remember yesterday's little problem with the laptop?
<Jucato> draik: um.. sorry if I don't.. I was slightly sick yesterday
<draik> Oh, sure. NOW you're sick
<Jucato> siliconcpu: oh... it might have not been installed/copied over...
<Jucato> draik: aw c'mon! I can be sick once in a while... :P
* Jucato waits for allengould...
<siliconcpu> jucato - we shall see =P
<draik> Jucato: You said you were, then you said you weren't ... make up your mind, buddy!
<siliconcpu> is there a way i can install it from the CD if it doesn't copy over?
<Jucato> siliconcpu: don't think so...
<allengould> ok.. I accidently hit fetch updates and it's downloading a bunch of stuff...
<allengould> sorry.
<siliconcpu> hmm
<siliconcpu> could I try a redownload or something?
<draik> siliconcpu: Great question. I've been wondering that for a while now, too.
<Jucato> allengould: hm.. ok... wait for it to finish...
<siliconcpu> I'm puzzled, lol
<allengould> almost done
<Jucato> draik: I had the flu since sunday. yesterday the flu was replaced by the migraine...
<siliconcpu> eeek
<allengould> brb afk a sec
<Jucato> of course your yesterday and my yesterday don't exactly match, do they
<draik> I wish I could get your migranes. I can't even look at a 1W bulb. Heck, an LED kills me
<XsteelWolf> Anyone knows how how to configure wireless on Knetwork Manager? After i connect to a network that it appears on the list,no popup for me to keyin wpa-psk key, and it always hang at 28% and then knetwork manager will just crash
<siliconcpu> rofl
<siliconcpu> "omg a lightning bug! KILL IT!"
<NickPresta> I was reading the Tribe 5 wiki page and apparently kdesudo replaces kdesu in Gusty. Will there be a symlink so anything written to use kdesu will still work?
<Jucato> NickPresta: that's the way it works
<Ahmuck> XsteelWolf: manual configuration
<NickPresta> Jucato, okay, neat
<Jucato> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 7 2007-09-19 08:09 /usr/bin/kdesu -> kdesudo
<XsteelWolf> ahmuck,how do i do that
* Jucato loves the /cmd command :)
<siliconcpu> lol
* Ahmuck goes to look for his laptop
<XsteelWolf> what do i do at /etc/network/interfaces
<Jucato> XsteelWolf: I think what Ahmuck meant was to right-click on the knetworkmanager icon and select Manual Configuration
<siliconcpu> Jucato - if this installation doesn't install knetworkmanager, should I just redownload the install or something?
<allengould> ok, back. the only thing I can find is under third party software it says add CD rom. so no
<XsteelWolf> Jucato,i did that,still getting 28% or either the whole knetwork manager will just crash,after it's crash,no wirelessnetwork will be detected
<Jucato> allengould: er.. you have a third party software tab? O.o
<Jucato> XsteelWolf: oh.. wait for Ahmuck then :)
<allengould> I clicked on adept then clicked on manage repositories...
<Jucato> lol my apologies Ahmuck and allengould
* Jucato is so confused hahaha
<allengould> lmao
<allengould> not as confused as I am
<Jucato> hold on a sec
<Jucato> Ahmuck: my bad. the new Manage Repos has been in feisty too... sorry :)
<Ahmuck> allengould: do a print screen of what you have and  post it
<allengould> hehe... I'm not on that computer.
<Jucato> allengould: in the Third Party Software tab, there are no cdrom lines there with checkboxes?
<Ahmuck> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu have you followed this?  does it look the same?
<Jucato> bah! I'm leaving it to Ahmuck... too many cooks have spoiled the dish... :(
<Jucato> really sorry
* Jucato <--- leaves
<Ahmuck> heh ... but your better than i am Jucato
<Jucato> not this time apparently heheh
<Jucato> anyway I should be doing something...
<allengould> ok, I see that the screenshot on the site shows unsupported updates selected. should I select that?
<Ahmuck> yes
<XsteelWolf> Ahmuck,you got the manual configuration yet?
<Ahmuck> unsupported and recommended
<Ahmuck> XsteelWolf: nope
<siliconcpu> nooo Jucato dont leave
<siliconcpu> you're my good luck
<Ahmuck> sorry, one thing at a time
<allengould> ok it's downloading stuf
<allengould> *stuff
<Ahmuck> kewl
<Ahmuck> when it's done you should be able to type in the search box firefox
<Ahmuck> allengould: you chose recommended updates as well i hope
<allengould> ok, it pulled up all the firefox stuff
<allengould> yeah
<Ahmuck> great.  so what you need now is firefox, then you can type in the search box yakuake, etc.
<Ahmuck> you can install multiple programs in one shot
<Ahmuck> i would install yakuake, as i think it will save you time
<XsteelWolf> let me know when you get the manual config ahmuck,thanks
<Ahmuck> XsteelWolf: sure thing
<allengould> stupid question alert: add yakuake after 'firefox' in the search?
<Ahmuck> allengould: you will find if you know the package name, it is easier just to F12, open yakuake, and then "sudo aptitude install program_name"
<allengould> ok
<Ahmuck> allengould: no, just type it in new
<Ahmuck> replace firefox
<Ahmuck> er, in the search parameter
<Ahmuck> er, my spelling is getting bad
<siliconcpu> you guys ever see that show "big brother" it's the stupidest show EVER!
<intelikey> !info yakuake
<ubotu> yakuake: a Quake-style terminal emulator based on KDE Konsole technology. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.7.5-4ubuntu2 (feisty), package size 73 kB, installed size 512 kB
<allengould> when I do that it gets rid of all the firefox stuff
* draik loves yakuake
* Ahmuck booting laptop
<BluesKaj> siliconcpu, wife says it's fixed
<siliconcpu> BluesKaj - don't watch it! it's horrible
<Ahmuck> allengould: yes, but you clicked firefox and did a "request install" correct?
<siliconcpu> my gf watches it and i hate it
<allengould> uh.... heh... maybe...
<allengould> or not
<Ahmuck> well, when you do, it will say "install" to the left, then you can add the next package
<allengould> ok, clicked request install on both. now what?
<BluesKaj> I don't watch it , siliconcpu ...don't watch any of those un-"reality" shows
<Ahmuck> click the button on top that says "apply changes"
<draik> HPdvd640
<allengould> k
<draik> Any known issues?
<allengould> downloading stuff
<draik> My friend's desktop has the HP Lightscribe DVD burner
<Ahmuck> XsteelWolf: k, manual configuration i need to enter my ESSID
<XsteelWolf> can you paste me out a sample?
<Ahmuck> so i am DHCP, but using a ESSID
<draik> It can read a DVD and play for a while, but when it comes to burning, it will crap out automatically.
<BluesKaj> draik, so is mine , it works just fine
<Ahmuck> in my case because my ESSID or SSID is hidden
<siliconcpu> Jucato - u still there?
<draik> All other DVDs will play/read for a while and then die
<draik> BluesKaj: Any necessary drivers?
<Ahmuck> allengould: so what do you like to do on a computer - software program wise?
<Jucato> siliconcpu: now that you called me, yes....
<BluesKaj> mine's the 740 , draik
<siliconcpu> lol
<draik> Any major diff from 740 to 640? Can you write on the DVD as intended (lightscribe)?
<makuseru> does anyone have any experiance with morotola phones and linux?
<siliconcpu> Jucato - it's there@@
<siliconcpu> !!!
<Ahmuck> XsteelWolf: heh, forget the manual
<siliconcpu> !!
<BluesKaj> no drivers required , works right out of the box
<Jucato> siliconcpu: !!
<XsteelWolf> why?
<Jucato> siliconcpu: so it's ok now?
<Ahmuck> there is an option for "configure other wireless network"
<siliconcpu> well, let me try this link https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx/Feisty for instructions
<Ahmuck> enter in the ESSID and then you have an option for usign WPA, etc.
<BluesKaj> draik, i haven't bothered trying the lightscribe
<draik> BluesKaj: Do you know if it works?
<compilerwriter> ok gentlemen I have been trying out differen DE's and somehow some of my settings for kde got botched.  I have some really funky background settings goin on now.  How do I get them back?
<BluesKaj> dunno
<Ahmuck> allengould: so, you like graphics, music, movies, programming?
<XsteelWolf> I did that option.
<draik> BluesKaj: What media do you use, brand-wise?
<XsteelWolf> it doesn't connect
<Ahmuck> i can point you to some great applications
<XsteelWolf> all i got to was only 28%,stuck,and knetwork manager crash
<Ahmuck> XsteelWolf: your own router or some inet cafe?
<XsteelWolf> my own
<BluesKaj> fuji, memorex, sony verbatim
<Ahmuck> XsteelWolf: you don't have mac filtering on your router enabled do you?
<XsteelWolf> nope
<XsteelWolf> im able to connect through vista on same laptop
<XsteelWolf> just not knetwork manager
<Daisuke_Laptop> your wireless card isn't listed in /etc/network/interfaces is it?
<Ahmuck> the knetworkmanager has crashed?  you'll need to restart it i suspect.  i am in unkown territory now
<Ahmuck> has your wireless worked in an open system?
<michaelpo> how do i get options globetrotter 3g card working? i've installed gcom.. then i run the command at terminal: gcom -d /dev/noz0... it seems i'm connected to the 3g... but... how do i get ubuntu to connect through the 3g card? how do i setup at the -> system -> network?
<Daisuke_Laptop> oh...  is it wep?
<michaelpo> SIM ready
<michaelpo> Waiting for Registration..(120 sec max)
<michaelpo> Registered on Home network: "MY MAXIS",2
<michaelpo> Signal Quality: 20,99
<draik> BluesKaj: He's using Maxell. Any issues with this brand?
<allengould> I rarely use irc. you get my replies ahmuck?
<Ahmuck> nope.
<Daisuke_Laptop> try wep 64-bit hex
<allengould> hmm.
<BluesKaj> none that I'm aware of , draik
<allengould> how do you whisper to someone?
<XsteelWolf> im on wpa-psk
<Daisuke_Laptop> media brand means very little next to media manufacturer
<Ahmuck>  /msg
<allengould> haha
<draik> I'm trying to narrow down to one issue or something that will tell me "THIS IS THE PROBLEM!!!"
* Ahmuck hands draik a hammer
<FIRESIDE91> What's the hammer for?
<Ahmuck> THIS IS YOUR SOLUTION :-)
<draik> WITHOUT creating a new issue
<allengould> you get that response ahmuck?
<FIRESIDE91> What are we breaking up?
<draik> FIRESIDE91: Same friend. His HPDVD640 drive won't burn or read DVDs before dying.
<BluesKaj> lightscribe not working draik ?...that's not surprising most of the lightscribe software is buggy from what I've heard.
<draik> I don't know if he's even tried it when he had winxp
<Daisuke_Laptop> that 640i is perhaps the biggest piece of crap i ever owned
<Daisuke_Laptop> it lasted a couple months
<Daisuke_Laptop> did a couple lightscribe burns
<Daisuke_Laptop> and the whole thing went all wahoonie-shaped
<Ahmuck> allengould: nope
<BluesKaj> lightscribe isn't ready for primetime , methinks
<draik> I never cared for it
<FIRESIDE91> Big business loves to push out alpha technologies just to make more $$$
<allengould> did you get my response to your message ahmuck? lol
<draik> My friend keeps insisting that it's got something to do with drivers. I don't, but I thought I'd humor him
<BluesKaj> dvd burners are cheap anyway
<FIRESIDE91> LiteOn DVD drives and NEC DVD drives are the best
<draik> I have a Memorex CD Burner with DVD read and a Memorex DVD DL Burner
<Ahmuck> allengould: nope
<FIRESIDE91> I have some random DVD drive (READ-ONLY) and a KHypermedia CD-RW in my system....really old drives (98 era)
<allengould> eh, well. ok ahmuck, they were installed. now how do I access firefox?
<Ahmuck> K --> Internet --> Firefox
<BluesKaj> the HP 740b is still working just fine after 18mos
<allengould> cool, got it
<Ahmuck> np
<allengould> not registered btw
<Ahmuck>  /msg nickserv register
<chris_> how do i change the resolution higher than 640 x 480 if thats as high as it shows in system settings
<draik> Sorry, minor hiccup there
<draik> Had to reboot
<Ahmuck> allengould: /join #somechannel
<draik> 740b? Is that the following model?
<BluesKaj> dunno
<chris_> how do i change the resolution higher than 640 x 480 if thats as high as it shows in system settings, i can barely see windows because it fills more than the full screen
<BluesKaj> draik, it came with the compaq presario SR1734X pc ...to me one dvd burner is pretty much the same as any other
<Ahmuck> chris_: K --> system settings --> monitor and display
<draik> BluesKaj: He added his to the pos Dell he purchased through his job
<chris_> i know that
<chris_> but i cant get any higher than 640 x 480
<Mr_Sonoma> chris_, what video card do you have?
<BluesKaj> draik, will it burn anything ?
<Ahmuck> is your hardware set right?
<draik> Nope
<chris_> 1 sec, well anyways i could go to a higher res in xp..
<lewix> damn
<draik> If you put a DVD movie in, it will show about 5 mintues tops
<lewix> I hate xchat
<FIRESIDE91> So do I now
<draik> Blank DVD... k3b sees it for a split second and then it's gone. k3b won't even see the drive in the settings
<draik> Once it dies, it keep the DVD inside
<BluesKaj> lewix, konversation !
<lewix> it doesnt log long conversation on the channel
<FIRESIDE91> chris_ : What res could you it in XP?
<lewix> i mean the channel window
<FIRESIDE91> lewix: You can make xchat do logging
<lewix> FIRESIDE91, i know but i would like to see it when i scroll up
<chris_> um, like 1200 x 700 around there i think
<FIRESIDE91> oooo
<Mr_Sonoma> you can increase the buffer i believe in xchat
<FIRESIDE91> chris_: widescreen?
<chris_> ya
<FIRESIDE91> How big is the monitor?
<lewix> 17inch
<chris_> just like 15 inch, hd monitor
<FIRESIDE91> ahh
<FIRESIDE91> hold on sec
<chris_> kk ty
<draik> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg    ?
<FIRESIDE91> chris: are you sure the resolution wasn't 1440x900 ?
<chris_> ya im pretty sure
<FIRESIDE91> Do you have a XP partition you can boot into?
<chris_> i just deleted it, i was gona make one but i havnt had time yet just got this distro
<draik> What is the Linux equivalent of m$ money?
<Ahmuck> draik: you can't "eject"
<FIRESIDE91> draik: Gnucash
<Ahmuck>  draik, kymymoney
<chris_> should i look online for my video cards drivers?
<lewix> L$ money
<FIRESIDE91> chris: well. use sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Ahmuck> homebank?
<chris_> ok
<panpillowts> sob, someone claimed my nick
<panpillowts> how dare they
<panpillowts> i am the only pillowpants
<FIRESIDE91> uhmm... /nickserv?
<silicon2k7> kubuntu works with my ethernet but not wireless, hmmm
<silicon2k7> does kubuntu work better with WEP or WPA?
<junkeR> hello can someone help me w/ partioning a drive?
<lewix> why do u use pillows as pants
<lewix> panpillowts,
<lewix> junkeR, knoppix
<panpillowts> lewix: if you havent seen clerks, i wont explain
<Ahmuck> junkeR: what do you need?
<junkeR> I installed kubuntu using the entire harddrive, but I would like to resize it and make a ntfs partition of like 5 gigs
<draik> junkeR: QTparted
<Ahmuck> or gparted
<draik> 5 gigs?
<panpillowts> how might i get a divx plugin to work for my feisty amd64 browser?
<draik> That's hardly enough for an NTFS-compatible OS
<lewix> make the linux partition 5go
<junkeR> well... I basically want to play starcraft
<junkeR> and wine didn't run it all that well IIRC
<lewix> i dont use linux for multimedia so I dont need that much space
<junkeR> I want battle.net support to play online
<FIRESIDE91> panpillowts: Uhm.....sudo apt-get install libxine0-ffmpeg ?
<BluesKaj> panpillowts, ffmpeg
<panpillowts> FIRESIDE91: ill search for it
<FIRESIDE91> lewix: multimedia?  That takes more space than starcraft, besides, I though starcraft ran under WINE?
<draik> junkeR: Have you tried Cedega?
<silicon2k7> Jucato: u there?
<junkeR> yea but that costs money!
<lewix> FIRESIDE91, i didnt get you
<FIRESIDE91> WINE (READ: FREE) runs starcraft
<chris_> just make a windows parition
<FIRESIDE91> lewix: sudo apt-get install wine .......
<BluesKaj> gamrez , buy a Wii or PS or....
<draik> FIRESIDE91: You're right. I think it runs really easy under WINE
<panpillowts> junkeR: i nabbed a pirated cedega over bit torrent easy, one doesnt have to pay if one does not want to
<panpillowts> just to let you know
<junkeR> I did that too...
<junkeR> but it was an older version
<junkeR> can cedega run starcraft flawless w/ battle.net support?
<FIRESIDE91> panpillowts: You know this channel is logged?
<_pillowpants> junkeR: i had it working once
<_pillowpants> bnet gives everything trouble though
<FIRESIDE91> junkeR: WINE, without the cedega patches, runs starcraft just fine...
<draik> _pillowpants: So, I see you like to be your own undertaker
<_pillowpants> FIRESIDE91: depends, it runs a little laggy on my system
<junkeR> well a little lag is always fine.. but.
<draik> _pillowpants: Depends on your specs, then.
<FIRESIDE91> http://appdb.winehq.org/appview.php?iVersionId=149
<junkeR> I'll try wine I guess
<intelikey> and what an undertaking it is...
<_pillowpants> junkeR: youll probably have no trouble with wine
<draik> junkeR: Go to the link FIRESIDE91 has provided you
<Jucato> silicon2k7: sorry just got back
<BluesKaj> bah , play it in windows ...just setup a ntfs partition
<intelikey> thoughts on  http://ubuntu.pastebin.us/39605 ?
<junkeR> so the only thing that doesn't work is UDP netplay?
<junkeR> oh wait.  I also want to play simcity 2000 as well!!
<FIRESIDE91> simcity 2000 should run as well...
<junkeR> that didn't run too good on Wine.. no music or SFX at all
<junkeR> but I miss the awesome music, etc.
<FIRESIDE91> simcity 2000 is old anyways...
<intelikey> yeah ancient
<FIRESIDE91> though that means it should run...annoying
<intelikey> eight years !    no one in their right mind would ever run any code that old ....
<intelikey> </carscasm>
<FIRESIDE91> junkeR: Try out Lincity-NG
<BluesKaj> hey intelikey , i know some ppl who still run W98 and won't change :)
<_pillowpants> intelikey: starcraft is older than that
<Mr_Sonoma> lol intelikey ...... i wont mention any DOS 3.x systems running around my house then *grin*
<FIRESIDE91> O.o Mr_Sonoma
<intelikey> no one reads html anymore ???
<FIRESIDE91> I read HTML....do you intelikey?
<_pillowpants> Mr_Sonoma: you actually have dos systems running at your house? what do you use them for?
<draik> I deal with HTML all day
<intelikey> guess not... FIRESIDE91 </rant_on_ancent code>
<draik> What is simcity anyway? I played the Sims with the expansion, but that's as far as that went
<Mr_Sonoma> DOS system running MFJcom (a ham radio Terminal Node Controller software) on a Tandy 1000RL
<Mr_Sonoma> with the color CGA monitor
<FIRESIDE91> O.o
<BluesKaj> hey ,ancient codes wrote the bible :)
<draik> BluesKaj: LOL
<FIRESIDE91> I wish I still had that old NeXTCube....
<_pillowpants> Mr_Sonoma: nifty
<draik> Which one of the many?
* intelikey glances to the commodore 64 to his right...
<Mr_Sonoma> it does the job nicely for 1200 bps signals
<FIRESIDE91> BluesKaj: But no one cares about the bible anywhere
<FIRESIDE91> The correct joke: But...but....ancient codes wrote ENIAC!
* FIRESIDE91 is a shamless nerd
<intelikey> :)
* Mr_Sonoma points to intelikey's C64 and says "hey man even "I" retired the old IBM XT with monocrome.
<draik> <Homer - Simpsons Movie> This book doesn't have any answers </Homer - Simpsons Movie>
<evan_> is it possiable to hide the bar at the very top of konsole, the bar w/ the close, minimize... buttons? i read the man pages but saw nothing relating to that
<junkeR> alright, I downloaded QTParted but I am unable to change the partition sizes
<chris_> evan_: fullscreen
<draik> junkeR: Once you downloaded QTparted, did you run it?
<FIRESIDE91> junkeR: What did you format your partition as?
<evan_> chris: ok thats what i want, just not fullscreen
<draik> It's not going to partition itself
<BluesKaj> FIRESIDE91, oh you speak for ppl everywhere ?
<Mr_Sonoma> evan_, you could go to a tty login by hitting cntrl + alt + F1 but remember you have to hit cntrl + alt + F7 to get back to the gui
<chris_> evan_:  ok then i dont know how for sure
<FIRESIDE91> Yes it is draik, computers are magic
<evan_> chris_:thanks
<junkeR> alright it's a 40 GB drive.  36 is EXT3 and 1.5 linux swap
<draik> My common response to our members "It's internet magic. We control the internet fairies"
<junkeR> I want to take 5 GB from the ext3 and make it NTFS
<junkeR> I am running qtparted 0.4.5 right now
<evan_> Mr_Sonoma: thats not quite what i want either, thanks tho
<draik> junkeR: How big is your HDD. I'd go 10GB for the sake of having that necessary space
<chris_> ooo
<chris_> evan_:  click on to left icon and go to no border
<_pillowpants> yeah, im actually looking to repartition a big fat32 section, which program would i use?
<junkeR> I guess I can always just reinstall kubuntu using the correct partition sizes.... but that'd take a couple hours of my time
<lewix> i need a shell
<junkeR> the hard drive is 40 gb total
<draik> lewix: Snail? Turtle? Crab?
<chris_> evan_: top left icon, advanced, no border] 
<lewix> does someone have a server and is willing to give mme a shell lol
<lewix> draik, what's that
<draik> junkeR: You can have 10 to ntfs and the rest to ext3
<draik> lewix: shells
<junkeR> yea that sounds good. but the program is not allowing me to resize the ext3 partition
<lewix> draik, it does not really matter. I just want to exercise
<junkeR> the status of the drive is 'busy'
<steven_> eh
<lewix> with remote shells
<steven_> when I run compiz fusion I dont get the little window things where I can drag around
<draik> Wait...
<draik> You can't run QTParted on a live partition. Can you? I think you're better off using the LiveCD for QTParted while leaving your Kubuntu partition alone.
<junkeR> oh okay.. so boot up a live cd, install qtparted then I can resize?
<draik> No need to install QTParted, it's on the LiveCD
<draik> Yes
<junkeR> I figured I'd have to do a safe mode of some sort.  I completely forgot about the live CD
<junkeR> okay, I will do that.
<junkeR> thanks a lot!
<draik> Welcome
<draik> I need my memory pills
<draik> Quick relapse with "drive is busy"
<lewix> lol draik ..I thoufht the 'wait..' was for me
<FIRESIDE91> who needed a shell?
<draik> FIRESIDE91: lewix did
<FIRESIDE91> for what purpose did he need it?
<FIRESIDE91> lewix: You aren't planning on running a botnet are you?
<lewix> FIRESIDE91, no..I just want to experiment
<FIRESIDE91> =P
<intelikey> hehhe....
<tzanger> good evening
<FIRESIDE91> I remember quite a few free shells around the net...they're good depending on what you want to do
<tzanger> is there an easy way to install kubuntu to a single system, and then mirror that installation to a dozen other identical systems?  short of taking the drive out and literally copying it I mean
<lewix> FIRESIDE91, just try one for the first time..lol and do whatever I can
<FIRESIDE91> tzanger: netboot maybe?
<draik> tzanger: Ghost?
<tzanger> FIRESIDE91: how does that help?  I need these systems to be installed identically, but they'll each diverge as time goes on
<tzanger> draik: hmm I was hoping for some kind of apt-cache store-state command that would give me a file that I could feed to apt-get make-identical or something :-)
<tzanger> I'm just talking that the systems would have identical package sets and so on
<FIRESIDE91> lzanger: How about make a script that installs everything on top of Kubuntu...
<tzanger> yeah I think I may have to end up doing that
<FIRESIDE91> Not that bad...you COULD remaster the CD, but you might run out of space and paitence...
<draik> FIRESIDE91: I had a MAJOR issue doing that. I tried and failed
<FIRESIDE91> draik: Doing what again?
<draik> FIRESIDE91: remastering my own. It went from CD to DVD... almost DL DVD
<FIRESIDE91> lol
<draik> I have a 500GB HDD. 347GB going to Kubuntu, 112GB to ntfs and 4GB as swap
<tzanger> FIRESIDE91: apparently you can use dpkg --get-selections and dpkg --set-selections to get all the packages lined up, and I think rsync or tar will let me get any /etc changes I made by hand
<tzanger> anyway I need to get some sleep... ttyl and thanks
<Combatjuan> How do I set up a user that is "chrooted" to a particul directory and has only read permissions for the things in that directory and its subdirectories?
<Combatjuan> I guess I man a user that doesn't really have a home directory.  (This would be for ssh logins and access to certain files).
<FIRESIDE91> Combatjuan: That's a little hard to do
<intelikey> !jail
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about jail - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Combatjuan> FIRESIDE91:  That's why I'm here.  (-8
<intelikey> !chroot
<ubotu> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebootstrapChroot use this to build 32 bit environments on a 64 bit box
<intelikey> pfft
<BluesKaj> !info jail
<ubotu> jail: Just Another ICMP Logger. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:1.6-6 (feisty), package size 16 kB, installed size 140 kB
<Combatjuan> Keep trying.  (-8
<stdin> !info schroot
<ubotu> schroot: Execute commands in a chroot environment. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.5-1 (feisty), package size 467 kB, installed size 1440 kB
<Combatjuan> Well, I could give them a regular home directory with symlinks to the places I want them to have access to.  But how do I keep them from running programs and whatnot?
<intelikey> oh i thought there might be an infonode on that.    but alas     and behold, "i thought"
<stdin> intelikey: add one :p
<intelikey> there are some good howto's already on the web.   look for "chroot jail"
<BluesKaj> sacktime again  *v*  nite all
<intelikey> stdin i'm to lazy.  and lag to much.
<stdin> intelikey: you lag? I'm compiling the whole of kde4 on my laptop here :P "04:07:36 up 5 days, 16:47,  4 users,  load average: 3.48, 3.07, 2.49"
<Jucato> *all*?!?!
<stdin> pretty much
<intelikey> but i'm downloading the internet over a 22k dialup  that disconnects every thirty minutes.....
<Jucato> all modules?
<stdin> kdelibs kdepimlibs kdebase kdemultimedia kdegames etc......
<Combatjuan> stdin: If you like spending your time compiling then I think you belong in #gentoo.  (-8
<FIRESIDE91> intelikey: Teh whole internet?
<Jucato> ouch...
<Jucato> Combatjuan: um.. there's no way to get KDE 4 other than compiling...
<Combatjuan> I know.  I'm just joking.
<Jucato> :P
<intelikey> FIRESIDE91 might as well be...    kubuntu-desktop $ ubuntu-desktop
<FIRESIDE91> Sometime after 7.10 comes out packages for KDE4 will exist...
<FIRESIDE91> intellikey: ???
<stdin> I'm to lazy to use gentoo, "Gentoo person: What compiler flags you using?, Stdin: hu?"
<Jucato> stdin: just use the defaults then heheh :)
<Jucato> (or ask some KDE user what his USE flags are :P)
<Jucato> or or....
<Jucato> use Kubuntu!
<stdin> Jucato: ahh, but that's not the gentoo way :p
<n8k99> gentoo way is that above or below lois lane?
<intelikey> don't forget the lag.     you type something,  then in five minutes i read it and answer, then in another five minutes you see my answer,,, after you forgot you asked me anything....
<FIRESIDE91> My issue with K/Ubuntu is the binaries are for i386!
<stdin> everyone say quiet for a while, intelikey will think his connection died :p
<stdin> FIRESIDE91: i486 actually
<FIRESIDE91> Why not i586 at least, i686 would be nicer though...
<intelikey> stdin actually that works....   don't tell them....   ;/
<FIRESIDE91> Well...then again...Xubuntu can run on 486 class machines...
<stdin> i486 is generic enough to work on all systems (except actual 386 boxes)
<intelikey> ubuntu will run on i386
<intelikey> and i486 +
<FIRESIDE91> SUSE uses i686....and the binaries run on most systems.....SUSE just sucks though
<thomass> does anyone know how to change the introduction message you get when you connect to an ssh server
<FIRESIDE91> I just hate fscking with gentoo
<FIRESIDE91> thomass: depends on the server
<thomass> FIRESIDE91: yes its my server
<thomass> FIRESIDE91: i would like to change the greeting message
<intelikey> thomass /etc/motd & /etc/issue.net
<FIRESIDE91> rtfm?  Sorry, don't know much about SSH greetings...
<FIRESIDE91> thanks intelikey
<LeeJunFan> intelikey, thomass: there's a variable you need to change in /etc/defaults somewhere too I think so it doesn't get overwritten.
<FIRESIDE91> Anyone know how to compile gentoo so it works fast, but actually looks good?  I got it and GNOME running once but the fonts and stuff were godawful
<stdin> umm, this isn't a gentoo support channel
<FIRESIDE91> lol
<FIRESIDE91> true
<LeeJunFan> well I don't see it in gutsy anywhere.
<lewix> "why were you laughing like crazy"
<thomass> intelikey: i have no folders
* FIRESIDE91 runs away to read bash.org quotes
<LeeJunFan> thomass: which version of ubuntu are you using?
<LeeJunFan> thomass: you might want to look at /etc/default/rcS - and change the line EDITMOTD= if it's set to yes.
<thomass> LeeJunFan: edgy
<LeeJunFan> thomass: okay, not sure when it disappeared, that variable is still set in dapper, I'm in gutsy at the moment and it's not on here.
<jhutchins> printmotd is a useful variable in sshd_config
<jhutchins> FIRESIDE91: Yes, wipe it and install kubuntu or mandriva.
<FIRESIDE91> Mandriva?  /shiver
<FIRESIDE91> RPM hell that was....worse than RH9...
<thomass> LeeJunFan: ok I really don't know what these folders and files are........what should I google?
<LeeJunFan> thomass: it's just a text file in /etc/default  the name of the file is rcS, there's a line reading EDITMOTD=yes by default
<FIRESIDE91> thomass: You don't know what /etc is?
<thomass> LeeJunFan: hehe actualy i don't have editmotd in there
<thomass> FIRESIDE91: its etcetera but not sure exactly what its for
<LeeJunFan> thomass: okay, must have been dropped in edgy then.
<intelikey> space    ^   edit motd
<stdin> thomass: it's not "etcetera"
<LeeJunFan> thomass: /etc is where system wide configuration files are generally kept.
<intelikey> as in;        sudo nano /etc/motd
<thomass> LeeJunFan: system wide?
<thomass> LeeJunFan: anyway configuration files ok cool
<LeeJunFan> thomass: yes, as opposed to application config like kde or gnome config which will be kept in your home dir.
<intelikey> thomass as opposed to user specific
<LeeJunFan> /etc will have things like X config, Apache, PHP, postfix, and others.
<Dr_Willis> amazing how much stuff is in /etc/
<thomass> awww ok
<stdin> any sort of editable text config file
<thomass> alright good to konw
<Dr_Willis> linux FUNdamentals
<thomass> o well what do I google to learn about changing the message?
<Jucato> (linux fundeMENTALs)
<Dr_Willis> the motd? its jsut a text file. I thought it got generated on the fly by a boot script however.
<thomass> ok well gnight guys and thanks
<thomass> or girls
<Dr_Willis> i always disabel the showing of the motd anyway
<wo0f> where is the auto update in kubuntu??
<Dr_Willis> auto update? hmm . theres a update manager tool that should be in the panel.
<_2> well i cut down my offline time with a script.  but i'm still getting reset "OFTEN" !
<wo0f> called?
<riefzu> good question, i want too..
<wo0f> anyone?
<siliconcpu> Does anyone have a D-link DI-624 router?
<albertmk> Question:Any good tutorial about "how to install compiz-fusion on Kubuntu"?
<Jucato> wo0f: adept_notifier will notify you if updates are avaiable. if there aren't any, it won't show on your system tray
<Jucato> !compiz-fusion
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<wo0f> Jucato: cheers.
<siliconcpu> Jucato:  =P
<Jucato> siliconcpu: so how did it go?
<siliconcpu> well, the ethernet portion works!
<siliconcpu> yet, the wireless doesn't
<wo0f> wtf, why is there no root with ubuntu
<wo0f> sux
<siliconcpu> I have a D-link DI-624 router and i'm wondering if that is causing issues
<Jucato> !root | wo0f
<ubotu> wo0f: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth.. there is no root password. Then you will see that it is sudo that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<siliconcpu> Jucato: So now I am just searching users who have a DI-624 because i have seen problems getting it to work with wireless =(
<wo0f> lol
<wo0f> yeh
<wo0f> prefer su pal.
<Jucato> read the link
<wo0f> neg
<wo0f> at least aptitude still works
<Jucato> ??
<wo0f> ?
<Jucato> why wouldn't it work?
<Agent_bob> oh btw.  i got the "BSOD" issue fixed.  it was the kernel causing it.
<fiyawerx> i need something fun to do
<Agent_bob> fiyawerx there is no such thing.
<fiyawerx> heh
<fiyawerx> just got my install all updated, now i dont know what to do other than boot back into windows for some 2142
<fiyawerx> anyone know any good linux games?
<underdog5004> !tremulous
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tremulous - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<underdog5004> !info tremulous
<ubotu> tremulous: Aliens vs Humans, team based FPS game with elements of an RTS. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1.1.0-3 (feisty), package size 645 kB, installed size 1516 kB
<underdog5004> very fun
<fiyawerx> hm, will try it :)
<fiyawerx> got an 8800gts going to waste here
<Dr_Willis> that game makes me Dizzy...
<Dr_Willis> :)
<underdog5004> Dr_Willis, true
<wo0f> where is the restricted drivers menu?
<underdog5004> especially if you play as alien
<riefzu> ada orang indonesia disini?
<john> how do you use Libparmetis3.1?
<Jucato> !id | riefzu
<ubotu> riefzu: join ke #ubuntu-id untuk membahas ubuntu dalam bahasa Indonesia
<fiyawerx> anyone play sauerbraten?
<wo0f> anyone know where the restricted drivers menu is located within kubuntu
<wo0f> ?
<john> i need help with libparmetis, can anyone help me?
<fiyawerx> woOf, on gutsy at least, it's : system settings -> advanced tab
<Dr_Willis> fiyawerx thats a good game also.. works great on low end machines as well.
<fiyawerx> Dr_Willis: it's fun, defintaely has potential, i love a lot of the maps, just not thrilled about the gameplay as much
<Dr_Willis> run around killing things. :)
<Dr_Willis> its more fun at a lan party vs ya friends
<underdog5004> what game isn't?
<scheater5> Does anyone know anything about "Davinci Techonlogy" or TI processors?
<fiyawerx> heh, this game is neat
<fiyawerx> re: tremulous
<cpk1> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<riefzu> scheather5:look at :http://www.ti.com/corp/docs/landing/davinci/index.html
<fiyawerx> !compiz-fusion
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<yasha> Hello
<yasha> ho is speac to Russian . My Inglish is not good
<enzo_> !ru | yasha
<ubotu> yasha:    #ubuntu-ru       /  Pozhalujsta vojdite v #ubuntu-ru dlq pomoshchi na russkom qzyke
<enzo_> dang it. Just missed yasha
<greencookie> hi:)
<greencookie> Can anyone help me setup java in SciTe?
<greencookie> hello:)
<greencookie> !javac
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about javac - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<greencookie> !sciTE
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about scite - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<greencookie> Help:)
<greencookie> NVM:) I figured it out:) Yay!
<lnx_> how i can put gnome or xfce panel aplets in kde panel ?
<scheater5> greencookie: the beauty of lateral thinking.  I just got here and saw your questioning, for future reference the custom is to just fire away, and if anyone knows how to help they'll respond.
<greencookie> scheater5: Thanks:)
<greencookie> I needed to do this Java homework, just finished installing ubuntu, somehow managed to install Java SDK6, SciTE was easy, but my program wasnt compiling.
<greencookie> Turns out to be my first lesson in java programing. Always name your file as the [classname] .java :):)
<greencookie> !ot greencookie
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ot greencookie - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<greencookie> KDE or GNOME? :)
<scheater5> why do you ask?
<lnx_> in kate how i can not to see a point when i click on aspace ?
<garfield> empty
<garfield> weird
<garfield> it's only 1 in the morning
<melody> Hello
<garfield> yo
<melody> quick question.... I have my synaptic touchpad setup nicely with ksynaptics on kubuntu.  But, whenever I restart/relog onto the machine the settings for ksynaptics are not applied until I open the systray icon/app, alter one setting and then hit "apply"..then the ksynaptic settings come into affect again.  is there a fix to have ksynaptic load its settings by default?
* genii sips a coffee
<greencookie> I ask KDE or GNOME because I thought I liked KDE better but found out I could use all KDE apps in GNOME which I feel has a smoother interface :):)
<greencookie> just wanted to hear some opinions. ^_^
<Lynoure> greencookie: the only opinion that matters is yours
<Lynoure> Most here use kde, you can tell that without asking
<Mr_Sonoma> gnome is nice, but i like the one click of KDE better also KDE for me has a more appealing feel
<Mr_Sonoma> my wife likes XFCE but isnt terribly used to the interface so she defaults to the more familar KDE most of the time.
* purpleposeidon be-otch slaps kopete
<Doctor_Nick> I think after KDE 4 comes out, they'll be a general movement towards KDE and GNOME will stagnate
<dsmith> gnome is ummmm...
<dsmith> ugly
<greencookie> Lol
<greencookie> I dunno, but I find GNOME kinda friendly.
<dsmith> aye, I could live with it
<greencookie> Plus I play WoW :) Love them gnomes:) hehe
<dsmith> but i have a choice
<dsmith> :P
<dsmith> lol
<greencookie> So Ubuntu comes bundled up with only GNOME rite?
<greencookie> no KDE.
<phoenixz> Hi, I just installed kubuntu on a dell latitude d620 laptop. Im trying to view some movies with either mplayer, or kaffeine, but kaffeine shows a black image, and mplayer crashes with "X11 error: BadAlloc (insufficient resources for operation)?,?% 0 0"..
<dsmith> gnome, kde, xfce sp?
<phoenixz> AFAIK, I have all drivers ok installed, I run compiz-fusion without problem..
<phoenixz> I have the w32 codecs also installed
<phoenixz> what could be the cause of this problem??
<dsmith> dos it work when compiz is off?
<greencookie> gstreamer plugin? I dunno I'm new to Linux n stuff but thats the first thing i installed
<greencookie> and i think something called libdecode for dvd titles.
<greencookie> http://linuxondesktop.blogspot.com/2007/02/13-things-to-do-immediately-after.html
<phoenixz> dsmith, dunno, how do I turn compiz off? :)
<dsmith> d620, isn't that a fairly new laptop?
<cpk1> argh I cant get my spdif out to work
<cpk1> anyone have any experience with getting spdif out working?
<phoenixz> dsmith, fgood question, I got it for my work :)
<dsmith> doesn't it have a ay to default back to kwin?
<dsmith> greencookie: hmmmm, I read thru that for the 13th time. I should have installed Kubuntu as ext2. No wonder windows wont R/W to it
<dsmith> i dont like gdesklets either
<cpk1> if you have ext3 you can still r/w from windows
<dsmith> it acts funny for me
<dsmith> works but then it wont work
<dsmith> phoenixz: Can you play dvd's at all?
<Ahmuck> what's the deal with registering with launchpad before submitting an error report?
<dsmith> you can try wget http://medibuntu.sos-sts.com/repo/pool/feisty/free/i386/libdvdcss2_1.2.9-2medibuntu2+build1_i386.deb
<dsmith> sudo dpkg -i libdvdcss2_1.2.9-2medibuntu2+build1_i386.de
<dsmith> sudo dpkg -i libdvdcss2_1.2.9-2medibuntu2+build1_i386.deb
<FunnyLookinHat> Ahmuck, keeps spam out.
<FunnyLookinHat> And it allows us to track user submissions, karma, etc.  It's a good thing, trust me.  : D
<Ahmuck> ah, well, it keeps my bug report out to
<dsmith> heh
<Ahmuck> you would think they could create some type of error reporting for *buntu distro that would report properly
<dsmith> thats too much like M$
<Jucato> any (decent) bug tracker requires an account in that particular tracker. why should Ubuntu be any different?
<bobbiac> well .. here goes .. ditching Debian for Kubuntu
<bobbiac> i feel so .. uncomfortable
<Jucato> have fun :)
<bobbiac> oh .. does syslinux care if it's on a DVD+RW?
<Jucato> syslinux?
<bobbiac> the live cd
<Jucato> nope
<Jucato> doesn't care
<Ahmuck>  cause if your looking for feedback from gusty, you lost this user, i don't want to have to go to the trouble of creating an account, logging in, just to submit a gutsy bug report, eh, somebody else is likely to run accross it so i'll just let them do it
<Ahmuck> bobbiac: you have made a good decision, welcome to user land
<bobbiac> most linux live cds boot from syslinux, then to the kernel, instead of from GRUB
* bobbiac is still a bit weary from elitist stereotypes
<bobbiac> that, and that fact that ubuntu's volume of traffic on freenode
<bobbiac> is quite heavy
<bobbiac> but w/e
<bobbiac> big family
<bobbiac> more "money makers"
<bobbiac> so this week's gusty.. stable enough to play around with?
<bobbiac> gutsy*
<Jucato> Ahmuck: sorry, that mentality just irks me.
<bobbiac> huh?
* bobbiac hopes the iMac will write this
<bobbiac> Vista didnt like iso's it seems
<Jucato> does Vista still use that built-in Roxio thing? not sure if it burns ISO's at all
<Ahmuck> Jucato: which mentality, the bug report or the welcom?
<Jucato> the former
<bobbiac> apathy?
<Jucato> anyway, it's personal opinion... so nvm that
<bobbiac> did MS ever use roxio?
<Ahmuck> yes, i understand
<Jucato> bobbiac: in XP
<bobbiac> i know they went and raped and pillaged winzip
<Jucato> Ahmuck: best I can tell you is 1) look for someone else to file the bug for you or 2) just ignore it
<bobbiac> and zonealarm
<Ahmuck> Jucato: yes, that is the problem, i am just ignoring it.  but i did rant in ubuntu+1.  there is an easy solution to this, system fingerprinting, standard bug report headers and bot intelligence for classification and dups
<Jucato> if you say so
<kuja> Hi, can anyone tell me why Firefox's user-interface isn't anti-aliasing under Ubuntu?  It doesn't anti-alias in both KDE and GNOME (though, I installed the Kubuntu CD).  I am currently using Kubuntu 7.04 AMD64.
<_2> have error http://ubuntu.pastebin.us/39607
<_2> but i doubt that the error message is the actual problem
<_2> anyone got insight ?
<_2> or even good guess ?
<bobbiac> _2: uhm .. nice nick?
<_2> ty
<Jucato> he's supposed to be binary...
<_2> that's pronounced    base two
<bobbiac> yay for internet sarcasm
<bobbiac> but anyway
<bobbiac> that is very little info to go on
<_2> that's all i have.    gui apps ya know.
<bobbiac> when did this start, what were you doing at the time, etc, etc
<_2> started  probably at install   first notice was installed "falcon's eye"
<_2> try to run it  and i get that message.
<_2> only place i've seen anything like it so far.
* _2 is not much of a GUI buff
<bobbiac> have you checked with the app's maintainer ?
<bobbiac> falcon's eye or w/e
<bobbiac> pty is pretty low level, iirc
<_2> no i haven't checked any place but here so far.   it's probably not an app error either...  probably "most likely" something that's not suid and thinks it should be   or not a symlink and thinks it should be....
<_2> but i don't mess with a GUI enough to even start tracking it down.
<bobbiac> why not?
<bobbiac> if you don't mind me asking
* _2 didn't know he would need a reason,   or he would have had one ready....
<bobbiac> heh
<_2> just don't much like the pointy clicky thingy
<bobbiac> can you telnet outside of X?
<_2> i can do anything outside of X i can do in it.    or almost
<bobbiac> or ssh, for that matter
<_2> i'm not in X here
<bobbiac> nod
<bobbiac> irddi, if i remember right
<bobbiac> err irssi
<_2> bitchx   but yes irssi works too
<michael-3142> does any one know how to configure kxdocker for kde?
<_2> and xchat-text   as well as others.
<bobbiac> have you tried telnet in X11, then?
<bobbiac> micheal-3142 : dunno
<_2> ah think i found it..   http://ubuntu.pastebin.us/39608
<_2> near the end of that .xsession-error  log
<bobbiac> why is gdm running?
<_2> cause i started it
<michael-3142> KDE is running
<_2> yes
<michael-3142> KDM
<_2> no
<_2> kdm writes in /root   i don't use kdm
<bobbiac> yep .. that's a new panic for me
<bobbiac> tho i havent seen man
<bobbiac> many*
<michael-3142> I am running kubuntu not gnome
<bobbiac> micheal, sorry
<michael-3142> sorry for what
<bobbiac> i was talking to _2
<_2> i'm running linux with gdm and kde at the moment
<_2> ls -l /usr/bin/kgrantpty
<_2> -rwsr-xr-x 1 root root 5704 Jan 19  2038 /usr/bin/kgrantpty
<_2> looks like it's not the   suid error  but the fact that the app failed.
* bobbiac wonders if gdm and kwin are partially bad neighbors
<_2> app failed cause it couldn't change perms on /dev/something     and it couldn't do that because the system is mounted   nosuid   thus it thinks that the app is not marked suid.
<_2> bobbiac no they play real nice togather
<bobbiac> michael-3142: i havent troubleshot kde that much, so you would have to ask around in here
<bobbiac> michael-3142: you might want to ask in #kde
<_2> well i'll  move  ls -l /usr/bin/kgrantpty
<_2> -rwsr-xr-x 1 root root 5704 Jan 19  2038 /usr/bin/kgrantpty
<_2> ooops
<bobbiac> heh
<bobbiac> one of the reasons a window manager is nice
<_2> well i'll move /usr/bin/kgrantpty  to some place safe and make   /usr/bin/kgrantpty  a symlink to /bin/true  then it should work
<michael-3142> hello
<michael-3142> does any one know how to configure kxdocker?
<_2> bobbiac why   you never  paste the wrong buffer from GUI ?
<bobbiac> all the time
<Jucato> (btw, kxdocker isn't a KDE app, despite the name)
<_2> i seldom do from cli,  but that was one of them
<bobbiac> easier to catch imo, tho
<Jucato> too late..
<bobbiac> Jucato: really? heh
<Jucato> hehe my bad.. I must be losing my mind a lot lately
<bobbiac> wonder what it is, then
<Jucato> kiba-dock is the GTK/GNOME one
<Jucato> this is embarrassing...
* bobbiac pats Jucato on the back
<bobbiac> we all make mistakes
<Jucato> I made 2 today... that's too much for me :(
* Jucato goes now...
<bobbiac> hot damn this DVD drive is frackin loud
<_2> i think i remember what it wants.   it wants the pty to be 600 owned by the user
<_2> that stinks.
<bobbiac> does this weeks trunk include kde 4b2?
<Jucato> hm?
<bobbiac> gid's always annoyed me
<_2> crap it's not that.
<bobbiac> the gutsy build, does it have the KDE beta
<zoffix_> Hi, my X crashed and now I am having a really hard time restoring my display settings. Is it somehow possible to restore X display settings to whatever was set when I've just installed the system?
<zoffix_> Right now the resolution is either too small or too large. This is a laptop LCD display btw.
<bobbiac> that's uhhh...
<bobbiac> sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.bak
<zoffix_> There gotta be some "detect the right thing" feature, The way it detected everything on the install :/ If I use the "detect monitor" button in the System Settings it detects the wrong thing (640x480 res and my monitor can do more than that.
<zoffix_> Ok, let me try that
<bobbiac> wait
<bobbiac> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xorg
<bobbiac> i think
<bobbiac> its been a while
<zoffix_> ok, thanks. brb
<Jucato> !fixres
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Jucato> bah not that...
<Jucato> !xconfig
<ubotu> To reconfigure your X server, open a console and type  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg  - To configure only the driver and resolution, type  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg -phigh  - See also !FixRes
<Jucato> too late again!
<bobbiac> yep
<bobbiac> that's it
<Jucato> 3 strikes. I'm out
<bobbiac> set it o the VESA driver
<Jucato> he's gone
<bobbiac> damn
<bobbiac> i bet he nukes his xorg
<bobbiac> which is bad
<Jucato> at least he doesn't nuke his /
<Jucato> that's worse :)
<bobbiac> too true
<bobbiac> that was fast
<bobbiac> !xconfig
<ubotu> To reconfigure your X server, open a console and type  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg  - To configure only the driver and resolution, type  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg -phigh  - See also !FixRes
<bobbiac> i love bots
<zoffix_> I'm on dual core 2.2GHz, 4GB RAM :D
<Jucato> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<Jucato> zoffix_: see that command from the bot
<bobbiac> set it o the VESA driver
<martin_> jj
<zoffix_> Hm, looks like that fixed it. At least display is now "usual", even though IIRC my max res was higher than 1074x780 :/
<zoffix_> ok, I'll read up, thanks
<bobbiac> and 1024 x 768
<bobbiac> then find your gfx driver from nvidia or amd
<bobbiac> and run the script
<bobbiac> although i'd hold off on amd atm
<bobbiac> they just released a decent chunk of whitepapers(?) for their ati line
<bobbiac> so an "open" driver is coming .. nvm
<bobbiac> note to self: make sure to tell people to run dpkg outside of X
<bobbiac> oh, btw Jucato: http://torrent.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/dvd/
<cknight> anyone played with KDE4.0?
<bobbiac> gusty weekly
<bobbiac> cknight: its shiny
<Jucato> I see... it's even harder to get seeders for weekly builds :)
<bobbiac> well, yeah
<cknight> excellent, everything I wanted in a new desktop environment :)
* Jucato just downloads a milestone release, then upgrades to kingdom come
<bobbiac> cknight: it's like Vista.. but unlike Vista it is reasonably stable in beta
<cknight> It is much speedier like I hear?
<Jucato> like Vista?!?! such blasphemy!
<bobbiac> hell my home basic still shits a brick weekly
<Jucato> !kde4
<ubotu> KDE 4 is the next major release of the K Desktop Environment. For more information see <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/KDE_4>. The Release Schedule is available at http://techbase.kde.org/Schedules/KDE4/4.0_Release_Schedule. Beta 2 packages can be found at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde4-beta2.php
<bobbiac> blue screens
<cknight> yeah, yeah, yeah, but what do folk *think* about it?
<greencookie> I need to get a crash course in JAVA. Anyone know ne good websites:) got my HW due tomorrow morning:)
<bobbiac> shiny?
<greencookie> !OT greencookie
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ot greencookie - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Jucato> greencookie: maybe ##java or #java
<cknight> greencookie, what's the HW?
<bobbiac> uhm .. how grey do you want to figure on going green?
<greencookie> cknight: Write a Java program that will create and fill two one-dimensional arrays of integers, one containing positive integers, and the other containing negative integers
<greencookie> ^_^ heh.
<greencookie> Thats my HW.
<bobbiac> like off-white, grey, or i cant see my hand in front of my face "grey"?
<bobbiac> owie
<bobbiac> well .. i'll bbl
<greencookie> Anyone know of a good torrent site?
<Huey> if nothing is being sent to the sound card, 'cat /dev/dsp' shouldn't output anything, right?
<Jucato> !ot | greencookie
<ubotu> greencookie: #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<greencookie> Ah. Ty Jucato.
<greencookie> Is Gimp better than Photoshop?
* greencookie drops his trousers and moons everyone.
<Cael> AHHH my eyes
<greencookie> :) :P
<Huey> is there a way to tell what process is using a kernel module?
<Huey> i cannot modprobe -r it because it is being used, but lsmod shows that it's not another module that's using it
<Huey> or, is there a way to force-unmount a kernel module?
<intelikey> could this be actually causing a problem with x apps ???   Xlib:  extension "SHAPE" missing on display ":0.0".
<Cael> i actuallycame seeking if someone has been able to sucessfully install and configureyaboot for a PPC mac to run OSX and kubuntu?
<Jucato> !ppc
<ubotu> PowerPC.  Formerly used by Apple for the Macintosh line of computers. Variants are now used in popular gaming consoles. PPC was a fully supported Ubuntu architecture up to and including edgy. It is now a community port, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PowerPCFAQ
* intelikey thought yaboot was the ppc eq of lilo    </shrugs>
<Cael> the readme included with it is alil confusing, i know this much it needs it own partition for its files
<Cael> its making it install is whats got me a lil confused
* intelikey don't have a mac
<Cael> i'm on my mac atm its a G3 iMac
<hangthedj> #DhaGG#4
<Cael> i know the easiest way would be make kubuntu the main os and only os, but i want to be able to boot between the two
<Cael> it'd make things so easy if Bootcamp would run on PPC macs
<om_> hello
<om_> im new linux user and i was trying sabayon gentoo but i found it kind of hard.. i hear this distro is easy and better? is this right?
<genii> om_: If you are migrating from Windows, Kubuntu is a bit friendlier than most others :)
<greencookie> Hell yeah om_:
<greencookie> Gnome om_ :)
<Cael> i found (on pc end) kubuntu pretty easy
<om_> gnome? is not kubuntu kde?
<om_> is kubuntu fast?
<om_> fast boot?
<jombee> not really
<om_> which distrois the faster?
<jombee> but that all depends on your definition of fast
<Cael> well Kubuntu is fast just.. not fast to boot
<jombee> fastest... probably gentoo
<jombee> but I would have to say I'm a bit biased
<Cael> of the Ubuntu distros if your looking for overallfast
<Cael> xubuntu
<jussi01> om_: dsl
<genii> or puppylinux
<genii> (fast boots)
<waylandbill> gentoo can be faster, but all the speed is lost in compiling as it's a sourced based distro. If you want faster, a faster system will be the most noticable.
<jombee> but by the time you're done compiling, you're grateful for whatever system you've got
* Jucato doesn't consider the compiling really that inconvenient..only the first hours/days to get a full GUI system running
<Jucato> after that, everything else can be done while you're doing something else...
<Jucato> but this isn't #gentoo :)
<waylandbill> It's a good distro don't get me wrong. My only point is that improving the hardware will have a much bigger impact IMO.
<waylandbill> of course that takes money though. :)
<Jucato> (but optimization through compiling is just one, albeit an overhpyed by users, benefits of gentoo...)
* genii compiles a coffee then waits for it to finish
<waylandbill> does compiling coffee use java source code?
<Jucato> :)
<genii> waylandbill: No, my coffee is open source ;)
<Jucato> (technically, so is Java :P)
<genii> geez it's 3:35am already
<waylandbill> ubuntu used to have kernels optimized for different cpus, but I didn't notice hardly any difference between that and the i386 one. That's where optimization would have the most benefit... in the kernel.
<genii> Well, see you all in 4 1/2 hours or so after I get home and get (hopefully) 3 3/4 hrs sleep before work....
<greencookie> bye genii.
<genii> greencookie: gnite
<Jucato> !generic
<ubotu> Background to the decision to replace -686, k7 and -smp kernels with -generic can be found here https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2006-August/019983.html (the -386 kernel is still available if needed)
<greencookie> How do i know what version of Ubuntu I'm using? i wanna make sure I'm using the rite one for amd64
<Jucato> !version | greencookie
<ubotu> greencookie: To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type  lsb_release -a  in a !shell
<Jucato> to find out which kernel you are running, "uname -r"
<greencookie> 2.6.20-16-generic
<greencookie> is that for amd64 machines?
<Jucato> nope
<Jucato> !amd64
<ubotu> AMD64 and EMT64 are fully supported architectures on Ubuntu. See http://tinyurl.com/jv6tc for more information.
<greencookie> !tinyurl
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tinyurl - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Jucato> hm?
<kuja> I installed Kubuntu 7.04 (amd64), but I can't seem to figure out on my own, or with Google (even if my life depended on it) .. just *how* I can make Firefox either 1) inherit KDE's anti-aliasing or 2) inherit GNOME's anti-aliasing.  For other GTK apps, I have made them inherit GNOME's font settings (incluiding anti-aliasing).. but it would appear that Firefox and Thunderbird are too special.  Anyone got an idea?
<Jucato> greencookie: tinyurl is a service that aliases a short URL for a very long one
<Jucato> just click on that link
<x2_> please give me packet
<bahr> Hi, is 10GB diskspace enough for kubuntu 7.04 to run perfectly without problems for desktop/normal/school use?
<SlimeyPete> should be, yes.
<bahr> Ok I hope so, cause we are forced to use VS.Net and flash and other win appz, and I really don't want to be stuck only using windows due to limited harddisk space :S
<Sbucat_il_peccat> hi i have problem with kubuntu i cannot encode with mencoder avi-to mov because i have not the last mencoder but..i cannot find where i can donwload it and how to install it
<emilsedgh> Sbucat_il_peccat: have you ffmpeg?
<Sbucat_il_peccat> emilsedgh: i have ffmpeg
<Sbucat_il_peccat> emilsedgh: i am doing a easy interfaces in gambas 2 for convert any file =)
<emilsedgh> Sbucat_il_peccat: did you try it?
<emilsedgh> Sbucat_il_peccat: ffmpeg -i input.avi output.mov
<Sbucat_il_peccat> emilsedgh: ok i wil try now with that =)
<emilsedgh> Sbucat_il_peccat: nice, there is no good interface to convert video's
<Neutrinux> hi! I have tiny fonts using nvidia-glx-new with kubuntu gutsy? someone to fix it?
<Sbucat_il_peccat> emilsedgh: it's in italian but i think it came soon in english see this http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/index.php?topic=114002.0
<combinio> how can i rip cd with game on my disc so i can have a back-up of that game ? :) is in kub. some 'Alcohol' tool like in WinXP ? :)
<Sbucat_il_peccat> combinio: k3b
<Sbucat_il_peccat> combinio: just search it in adept manager (system--adeptmanager)
<combinio> already got that... but is this gonna make a rip of a game too ?
<combinio> Sbucat_il_peccat: type 'rip' ?
<combinio> i've that program
<Sbucat_il_peccat> sorry i ma busy now
<combinio> Sbucat_il_peccat: ok, thx for info :)
<emilsedgh> Sbucat_il_peccat: wait for a while, im on a low connection
<emilsedgh> combinio: create an image
<Sbucat_il_peccat> emilsedgh: mm i think you cannot see the picture..because you are not registred into ubuntu-it, i think youi can see it in youtube still in italian =)  or here http://ilfuocodilinux.wordpress.com/
<emilsedgh> combinio: go to K3B, Copy the Cd, just check the 'Only Create Image' checkbox
<emilsedgh> combinio: then you can Mount the ISO like a real disk
<combinio> emilsedgh: big THX :)
<__osh__> Is there some place to request "updates" to packages? In feisty the package "komparator" is at 0.5 and 0.7 is out with quite a few improvements.
<Sbucat_il_peccat> emilsedgh: mm ffmpeg works, medibuntu repo but i stil have problem no audio =(
<__osh__> Or will new packages only come with new releases of kubuntu?
<XsteelWolf> use mplayer
<XsteelWolf> mplayer rocks more than ffmpeg :P
<XsteelWolf> make sure you got all the codecs install
<Sbucat_il_peccat> XsteelWolf: nope it don t support well mov file
<XsteelWolf> it does support mov file
<XsteelWolf> your codecs isn't there i believe
<Sbucat_il_peccat> XsteelWolf: i am doing a nice converter and i need mov file ca be played into damned quicktime plauyer
<emilsedgh> Sbucat_il_peccat: nice job, you should translate it into English and post it to kde-apps :)
<Sbucat_il_peccat> emilsedgh: it's for kde and gnome =)
<emilsedgh> Sbucat_il_peccat: so, post it on gnome-files too :), but, AFAIK, gambas is more KDE Intergrated?
<Sbucat_il_peccat> XsteelWolf: i am sorru but i have encode with this string mencoder  -oac  faac -faacopts br=192:mpeg=4:object=2 -channels 2 -srate 22050 -ovc lavc -lavcopts vcodec=mpeg4:vbitrate=300 -of lavf  -lavfopts i_certify_that_my_video_stream_does_not_use_b_frames -o output.mov input
<Sbucat_il_peccat> but mov file is not correct window media player it works but quicktime it said is not a quicktime supported
<Sbucat_il_peccat> emilsedgh: it is written in gambas 2 and i am in kde and works great =)
<emilsedgh> nice
<emilsedgh> im watching it
<XsteelWolf> not sure about that
<XsteelWolf> usually i converted it into .flv for my site
<XsteelWolf> then play it with a universal flash player :D
<Cael> back again maybe someone can help a lil more , i'm trying to get terminal toio do ./makefile install for yaboot
<Cael> buti get -bash: ./makefile: Permission denied
<Cael> take it no one can help?
<SlimeyPete> chmod +x it
<SlimeyPete> "./makefile" is an odd way of doing things, however O.o
<Cael> then what do u dsuggest i go by installing yaboot?
<SlimeyPete> Cael: read the INSTALL file. The normal way is "./configure; make; make install"
<SlimeyPete> though yaboot might be different for all I know
<Sbucat_il_peccat> XsteelWolf: the problem is mencoder is not for all format
<Sbucat_il_peccat> because free and close issue
<Sbucat_il_peccat> and so some format does t works propely
<wers> !mac
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mac - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Sbucat_il_peccat> #mencoder
<ryaren> hi
<ryaren> How can I mount a winchester with read and write access by my hand?
<ryaren> What is tha correct option?
<wers> I installed openoffice.org to my aunt's windows computer and it loads for just about 4 seconds while oo.o loads for about a minute in my kubuntu laptop. we even have the same exact hardware
<slackern> wers: for me it took 12 seconds to start oo writer the first time, 2nd time it took 3 seconds, this is on an oldish athlon xp @ 2ghz and 1gb ram running Kubuntu (Gutsy)
<slackern> wers: might not help you much though just wanted to give you something to compare too
<wers> okay.. thanks anyway
<jussi01> about 3 seconds here... on a turion 64 with 2 gb ram...
<wers> may I know your hardware specs?
<wers> i have 1.5ghz celeron m and 512 mb ram
<Jucato> wers: maybe the quickstart is preloaded in Windows
<slackern> AMD Athlon-XP @ 2Ghz, 1 GB DDR, X1950Pro card and a 250GB 7200rpm SATA harddrive.
<wers> hmmm.. yeah jucato
<wers> i'll try to enable quickstart too
<wers> but no.. i also tried turning quickstart on windows too but it's still fast
<Jucato> !info oooqs2-kde
<ubotu> oooqs2-kde: OpenOffice.org2 QuickStarter applet for KDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0-0ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 81 kB, installed size 336 kB
<wers> okay.. i'm installing oooqs20-kde now jucatskeee
<Jucato> hehe
* Jucato rarely uses OO.o... so...
<Jucato> but yes, it starts up quite slow
<wers> how long does it start in your box?
<Jucato> hm.. let's try now
<Jucato> 12s
<Jucato> hm.. that's shorter than what I'm used to :)
<wers> woowwwww
<Jucato> but that's just the first run.
<wers> how about your specs?
<Jucato> 2nd run took less than 4 seconds
<ryaren> How can I mount a winchester with read and write access by my hand?
<Jucato> 1.5ghz 1GB ram
<jussi01> !intelhad
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about intelhad - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<jussi01> !intelhda
<ubotu> For fixing your Intel HDA sound this page has useful information https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<wers> ohhh.. there is something wrong with my oo.o then
<wers> i'll try installing 2.3
<cee> is it possible somehow to show what processes that are using the sound device?
<Lord_Drachenblut> has anyone got kickerqt_i386 to work on there system?
<__osh__> cee: fuser /dev/dsp?
<__osh__> cee: perhaps. I haven't tried it.
<shegman> can anyone tell me how to let my udev get noticed of my webcam? normaly it should made a /dev/video0 but it doesn't
<jeroen__> hello
<SMP_ca> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<SMP_ca> !alsa
<wers> Jucato, how do I run oooqs2-kde? :D
<Jucato> um. dunno.. like I said... rarely use.. :/
<Jucato> try typing the name in Konsole?
<wers> didnt work :(
<Jucato> sorry no idea
<holycow> hey guys
<holycow> does kdm allow animations to be played as part of the login process?
<XsteelWolf> i believe yes
<holycow> interesting thx
<koriel> anyone familiar with kopete?
<koriel> I want to disable the case when someone message me and the dialog box is coming on front of everything
<koriel> is really annoying
<Thinkk> how do I use the fingerprint reader in kubuntu??
<emilsedgh> koriel: ask your question :)
<emilsedgh> koriel: I think that should be configured in Kopete->Configure Notifications (Im not sure)
<Jucato> koriel: which dialog box?
<koriel> when I'm having a conversation and i alt+tab to another application if that user msg me than this conversation window is coming to front all the times
<Jucato> koriel: Settings -> Configure -> Behavior -> Events tab -> [ ]  Raise window on incoming message ?
<Jucato> uncheck that and see if it works
<koriel> no it is still coming to front ... I unchecked all options
<koriel> everywhere :)
<emilsedgh> wow, Kget on kde4 looks nice, I think at last we have a nice Download Manager
<Thinkk> doesn't anyone have a laptop with a fingerprint reader, and managed to make it work in linux??
<Jucato> emilsedgh: you're not confusing the plasmoid with the app are you?
<wers> will there be a gutsy tribe 6?
<dwidmann> wers: probably, I'm pretty sure there was a feisty herd 6
<dwidmann> wait, it looks like the tribe6 "release" was cancelled
<jussi01> dwidmann: topic?
<jussi01> ;)
<jussi01> oh, hang on... in +1...
<jussi01> gah
<dwidmann> o.O
<engin> what is the devel chanel of kubuntu / ubuntu?
<jussi01> they had a thing about it in the topic for ages
<dwidmann> engin: probably #kubuntu-devel
<jussi01> engin: #ubuntu+1
<ardchoille> engin: #ubuntu+1
<dwidmann> jussi01: I'm usually too lazy to look at the topic
<jussi01> dwidmann: you should look there. there is usually a lot of information thats important...
<dwidmann> I gather any information that I deem important from rss feeds
<dwidmann> Apparently I missed and/or purposely skipped that though.
<Franco-a-c> hola a todos
<Franco-a-c> hablan espaol aqui?
<saizai> I've got a (hopefully?) basic question that I've been bashing my head on. I'm trying to set pureftpd (Feisty package) to run with puredb. I have the PureDB file in /etc/pure-ftpd/conf and no other auth confs. And it just ignores it and uses unix auth anyway. The same happens if I start manually with -l puredb:/etc/pure-ftpd/pureftpd.pdb. Any ideas how to fix this?
<__osh__> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<dieff> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<marseillai> hi
<marseillai> i have a question about adept on gutsy! i'm installing a new computer and i remember i've seen one time that adept can do an apt-get autoclean but i don't find where to manage this feature. Does anyone remember that?
<wers> how do I disable the middle click internet search for konqueror?
<wers> it just annoys me because I often accidentally middle click using my touch pad
* Jucato loves that feature :)
<mrp_> mornin
<Jucato> wers: Settings -> Configure Konqueror -> Web Behavior -> Middle click opens URL in selection
<wers> thanks dude
<wers> my middle click now works as the scrolll in some windows apps
<Jucato> middle click = paste in Linux ftw! :)
<Jucato> btw, you can still middle-click to open URL in selection on an empty space in the tab bar even if you turn that off
<alain> hello
<wers> okay.. got it
<wers> thanks jucatss
<Jucato> hehe you're welcome wers(daluv)
<ardchoille> Jucato: Thanks, I never knew you could do that.
<Jucato> :)
<Jucato> you can also double click on the tab area to open a new tab :)
<ardchoille> Wow, I have to write these down
<wers> wow... KDEnclopedia=Jucatskee
<Jucato> heheh :)
<ardchoille> I just switched from firefox to konqueror
<Jucato> lol!
* Jucato slaps wers with a large bangus (milkfish)
<wers> hahahaha
<wers> I love bangus!
<wers> hahaha
<Jucato> that's what I ate yesterday....
<Jucato> anyway.. hehehe
<marseillai> no one has an idea for my question about adept and apt-get clean ?
<Jucato> marseillai: not sure about "autoclean", but apt runs clean automatically on a certain schedule
<Jucato> afaik
<ardchoille> I hear that konqueror is no longer going to be the default fm in kde 4.0
<marseillai> Jucato: in fact afaik you're wrong on that point
<Jucato> ardchoille: not the default file manager. but still the default web browser
<ardchoille> Jucato: Ah, ok
<Jucato> marseillai: perhaps... that's just what I was told before. never saw it happen :)
<Jucato> marseillai: /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/10periodic
<Jucato> APT::Periodic::AutocleanInterval (although mine's disabled I guess...)
<marseillai> Jucato: APT::Periodic::AutocleanInterval "0"; so now it's never but i know there is a way to ask adept to change this value and i don't find it anymore
<Jucato> marseillai: I have never seen that option in Adept Manager or Manage Repositories (software-properties-kde). I've only seen the option when to check for updates
<Jucato> marseillai: might want to ask manchicken_ or Riddell about it though
<marseillai> yes i'll but i didn't want to disturb on #devel with a user question
<Jakoavain> Hi! :)
<Jucato> I think it just graduated from being a user question :)
<ardchoille> marseillai: It's not there, that's surprising.. I thought it would have an option for that. Oh well, good thing you can always throw "apt-get clean" in a root cronjob :)
<Jakoavain> Now it installed the w32codecs.. or so I think, but still watching videos from net, the sound wont work. Then came this another problem.. Sometimes firefox wont even download the page, sometimes like few pics or txt .. Right now it's doing it again.. I press google, or anything else.. "done" and the page is empty.
<marseillai> ardchoille: i run apt-get clean in cron.weekly since time now just i want to find where this option is hiding
<ardchoille> ok
<Jucato> I hate to be told wrong again, but I really can't remember that feature in adept... :(
<Jucato> along with a manual menu option to clean the cache...
<ardchoille> I guess synaptic has spoiled me
<marseillai> manchicken_:  i got a question for you. i've seen (if i well remember it was in feisty) an option in adept_* to change a value in /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/10periodic and clean apt archive. And now i'm making a fresh install and i would like to find this feature and i can't find it. Could you please tell me i'm not crazy and it exist or it has exist....
<marseillai> arfffffffffffffff
<marseillai> you may have reason ardchoille
<marseillai> may be i've seen that in synaptic
<Jucato> :)
<Jakoavain> Hmm, so no one knows. Maybe I'll try later, :)
<ardchoille> marseillai: There is an option for that in synaptic, yes, I liked that option.
<marseillai> noooooooooooo
<marseillai> now i'm sure
<Jucato> :)
<marseillai> i got in my feisty partitin
<marseillai> this file : /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/15adept-periodic-update
<tzanger> morning
<Jucato> yep. they seem to change those files every release :)
<Jucato> now it's 10periodic...
<marseillai> Jucato: yes but as you can see it's a adept file
<marseillai> :)
<tzanger> anyone running into mythfrontend crashing X on exit?
<Jucato> marseillai: but what are the contents of the file? APT::Periodic?
<tzanger> it's almost consistent :-)
<marseillai> APT::Periodic::AutocleanInterval "0";
<marseillai> Jucato:
<Jucato> yep. it's an APT file :)
<Jucato> misnamed APT file :)
<marseillai> yes but write by adept
<Jucato> I don't think so...
<Jucato> but manchicken_ would know better
<marseillai> yes i'll come back later and ask him i have to lease
* Jucato thinks it's one reason it was renamed in gutsy....
<ardchoille> Jucato:  http://ardchoille.pastebin.us/39611
<infinity__> hi
<tzanger> hmm, is there a way to tell KDE to save a window's geometry?  I'm getting a little tired of constantly resizing my kdevelop window every time it starts up
<llutz> tzanger: rightclick on window-deco, window-settings
<tzanger> llutz: just found that, yes.  thanks
<RurouniJones> Bugger me that is awesome
<RurouniJones> Talk about teh power (tm)
<qmake> hello, hao can i use KPF in a terminal?
<hydrogen> ,,,
* mode/#kubuntu [+o Jucato]  by ChanServ
<hydrogen> doo it!
<Jucato> one more time...
* Jucato bans genii by mistake
* genii sips a coffee and tries to wake up
<genii> Jucato: Heh! hi
* mode/#kubuntu [-o Jucato]  by ChanServ
<swanfl> I'm trying to put kubuntu on a very old box. I need to disable automatic ide driver detection (and stick with hte generic IDE driver) because this automatic detection causes a kernel panic, presumably because so many modules get loaded during this time that don't belong and my hardware gets confused
<swanfl> that is to say, this happens during the debian-installer
<reagleBRKLN> hi, i'm trying to grab email msg content from the marc.info archive. when I use the msgid, there is a redirect
<reagleBRKLN> http://marc.info/?i=742dfd06050503151938d6ec8f%20()%20mail%20!%20gmail%20!%20com --302--> http://marc.info/?l=wikipedia-l&m=111515881130026
<reagleBRKLN> shouldn't urlopen follow this? "The geturl() method returns the real URL of the page. In some cases, the HTTP server redirects a client to another URL. The urlopen() function handles this transparently, but in some cases the caller needs to know which URL the client was redirected to. " In my case it isn't
<reagleBRKLN> oops, sorry, wrong channel
<Jucato> ...
<saizai> is there some way I can get pure-ftpd to allow read-only access to a directory an ntfs-3g rw mounted drive in Kubuntu Feisty? mount --bind will only mount it as whatever the original is (i.e. root.root 777), and I can't get it to allow symlinks... :/
<Jakoavain> By the way, what is whiptail? Because in my processthing it's takin 46% of the process!
<jussi01> !info whiptail
<ubotu> whiptail: Displays user-friendly dialog boxes from shell scripts. In component main, is important. Version 0.52.2-8ubuntu2 (feisty), package size 34 kB, installed size 92 kB
<c1|freaky> a girl dancing for gotta find it ^^
<c1|freaky> her
<c1|freaky> +you
<c1|freaky> nm
<c1|freaky> ^^
<jussi01> Jakoavain: 46% sounds very high for whiptail...
<Jakoavain> ...
<swanfl> I'm trying to put kubuntu on a very old box. I need to disable automatic ide driver detection (and stick with the generic IDE driver) because this automatic detection causes a kernel panic, presumably because so many modules get loaded during this time that don't belong and my hardware gets confused
<swanfl> that is to say, this happens during the debian-installer
<Jakoavain> jussi01: Well, anyideas?
<BluesKaj> howdy all
<jussi01> Jakoavain: kill it
<Jakoavain> Hiw Blue : )
<Jakoavain> jussi01: I cant
<BluesKaj> need coffee .brb
<jussi01> Jakoavain: out of curiosity, in which city are you?
<jussi01> Jakoavain: why not?
<Jakoavain> Between pori and tampere.. Well.. it just wont let me ;D
<jussi01> Jakoavain: sudo kill whiptail
* jussi01 is in oulu
<BluesKaj> suomalainens all over this room :)
<Jakoavain> suomalaiset ;D
<jussi01> lol
<Jakoavain> Blueskaj, swe? :)
<jussi01> Im not Finnish...
<jussi01> I just live here...
<jussi01> ;)
<Jakoavain> Hehe :)
<BluesKaj> svensk/finn...born in kaavi , moved as a child to canada
<Jakoavain> It reminds me of south park ;D
<BluesKaj> well jussi is a finnish name if i ever heard one
<Jakoavain> Well.. we have kimi raikkonen, you've got terrance and philip
<BluesKaj> who?
<Jakoavain> .. Oh forget it :D
<BluesKaj> :)
<BluesKaj> this is canada not the uk
<jussi01> lol
<Jakoavain> South Park, Terrance and Philip? Doesn't say anything :D
<BluesKaj> too old to watch that stuff...I don't get it :)
<Jakoavain> :D Damn...
<Jakoavain> i'll go to play drums :D Or try to play.. cya! :)
<BluesKaj> we have the show on tv ...I just don't unnerstand the humour
<Jakoavain> Oh! Blueskaj! I got some question for you
<swanfl> hello, did anyone see my question?
<Jakoavain> Now it installed the w32codecs.. or so I think, but still watching videos from net, the sound wont work. Then came this another problem.. Sometimes firefox wont even download the page, sometimes like few pics or txt .. Right now it's doing it again.. I press google, or anything else.. "done" and the page is empty.
<BluesKaj> you a drummer to Jakoavain ?
<BluesKaj> too
<Jakoavain> Well.. I'm not in a band, or anything like that.. but yes :)
<BluesKaj> ahh sounds like a java prob
<BluesKaj> cool Jakoavain, keep it up ...drummers are always needed sooner or later
<swanfl> hello, did anyone see my question?
<jussi01> swanfl: say it again
<swanfl> I'm trying to put kubuntu on a very old box. I need to disable automatic ide driver detection (and stick with the generic IDE driver) because this automatic detection causes a kernel panic, presumably because so many modules get loaded during this time that don't belong and my hardware gets confused
<swanfl> hello, did anyone see my question?
<BluesKaj> Jakoavain, make sure you have java-common and at a minimum j2re1.4
<swanfl> sorry about that last one
<swanfl> this in regards to debian-installer
<BluesKaj> Jakoavain, you can check in adept
<Jakoavain> BluesKaj: Yeah, :) There's one band.. Maybe I can join them.. but to the javathing, that was like swedish to me
<BluesKaj> swanfl, we saw your Q , but wait til someone who can help shows up..have no idea
<pagan0ne> is there any way to get kubuntu to update from a ntp server on a regular basis (1-2x a day?) my hardware clock seems to run down over the course of a week so that by the end of the week im 15+ mins slow....
<llutz> pagan0ne: create a cron-job
<swanfl> ok, at least say you don't know so I don't feel like i'm being ignored
<BluesKaj> Jakoavain, open adept and type , java and check for the 2 mentioned
<pagan0ne> llutz: ok give me some help with that, where is a good resource to learn, or what should i do?
<llutz> pagan0ne: man crontab
<slackern> pagan0ne: rightclick on the clock on your bottom right and check in "Adjust date and time" and in the top of the window there you can select automatic
<slackern> pagan0ne: then it'll let you choose servers to update time from.
<pagan0ne> slackern: automatic is selected, but it only seems to update when i actually go in and change ntp server, it can go for weeks, and it never seems to update
<slackern> pagan0ne: ahh i haven't tried it myself either, just thought it worked
<ivanbili> hi guys, i have a problem with my proc partition and i had to boot from my live CD... how do I mount my dev/sda3 device so that I can access its files?
<ivanbili>  hi guys, i have a problem with my proc partition and i had to boot from my live CD... how do I mount my dev/sda3 device so that I can access its files?
<pagan0ne> ivanbili: in terminal mount /dev/sda3 /your/mount/point/here
<swanfl> so when are they gonna fix open office?
<wers> I just installed oo.o 2.3.. whenever I start it from kmenu, the loading taskbar item comes out but oo.o does not come out
<tzanger> what's wrong with open office?
<swanfl> specifically the inability of the form wizard to complete in the oo database
<rickey> i am haveing trouble installing ymessenger ,has anyone here installed it?
<lduong> fgfdg
<Jakoavain> This is so embarrasing but the java wasn't even installed, after all we were drunk when we installed kubuntu. Anyway :D ... Now I'm in the terminal, and it says after "ln -s jre*/bin bin" command that bin isn't a directory
<lduong> oh really
<rickey> <rickey> i am haveing trouble installing ymessenger ,has anyone here installed it?
<pagan0ne> rickey: i havent installed ymessenger, but why do you want ymessenger over sompthing like kopete?
<rickey> because kopete no longer dose yahoo chatrooms
<rickey> nor dose gain
<pagan0ne> rickey: ok, fiar enough, i never use them, so i never noticed
<rickey> and i have much more trouble installing pidgin
<pagan0ne> rickey: whats the trouble your running into trying to install ymessenger?
<rickey> wen i go to  konsole to enter the stuff ,it say no file
<rickey> but i have it in rickey/home
<pagan0ne> ok, you have downloaded the ymessenger package, what type of package?
<pagan0ne> apt, tar, rpm. etc?
<rickey> file:///home/rickey/ymessenger_1.0.4_1_i386
<rickey> tar
<wers> Service '/usr/share/applications/ooo-writer.desktop' is malformatted.
<wesley> hello can somebody help me? i am trying to install kbfx on 64 bit. But get see that it dont find kde3 headers   http://img410.imageshack.us/img410/619/schermafdruk36dx6.jpg
<wers> what do I do to correct the link to oo.o?
<pagan0ne> rickey: ok so if you       cd /home/rickey       and then          tar -zxf ymessenger_1.0.4_1_i386   it returns file not found?
<rickey> yes
<pagan0ne> rickey: and your using approptate case (as its case sensitive)?
<rickey> yes small case
<pagan0ne> rickey: then my suggestion would be to delete it, and redownload the file, but ive never had a issue like that
<wesley> where can i find kde3 headers?
<BluesKaj> wesley, are you running ubuntu/gnome ?
<wesley> no kubuntu
<BluesKaj> look in adept
<wesley> did i already
<wesley> http://img410.imageshack.us/img410/619/schermafdruk36dx6.jpg
<Jucato_> wesley: kdelibs4-dev
<ivanbili> can someone look at their fstab file and tell me their entry for their proc and main partition? thanks
<LjL> proc            /proc           proc    defaults        0       0
<LjL> UUID=c50ae320-b4fd-434e-b81d-3088ae67e6fc /               ext3    defaults,errors=remount-ro 0       1
<pagan0ne> rickey: http://us.dl1.yimg.com/download.yahoo.com/dl/unix/ymessenger_1.0.4_1_i386.deb   download that
<Fivetwentysix> Why is Konqueror so much faster than Firefox?
<ivanbili> LjL: do you know why sometimes it says: UUID=xxxxxxx and sometimes just dev/sda3 for example?
<z1pp3r> Fivetwentysix, uhm, cus' it can be?
<LjL> !uuid | ivanbili
<ubotu> ivanbili: To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell:  sudo blkid  (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<ivanbili> thanks
<wesley> adept did'nt find  kdelibs4-dev
<Jucato_> !info kdelibs4-dev
<ubotu> kdelibs4-dev: development files for the KDE core libraries. In component main, is optional. Version 4:3.5.6-0ubuntu14.1 (feisty), package size 1315 kB, installed size 7472 kB
<BluesKaj> wesley, maybe you need to add or uncomment some deb sources in in you sources.list file
<Jucato_> oh yeah, deb-src :)
<Jucato_> stupid me :P
<deviance> !info libqt3mt
<ubotu> Package libqt3mt does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<wesley> found it i did not had set the updates good ( clean install tosday )
<ksivaji> whether apache is a IBM product like Eclipse .
<deviance> !info libqt3-mt
<ubotu> libqt3-mt: Qt GUI Library (Threaded runtime version), Version 3. In component main, is optional. Version 3:3.3.8really3.3.7-0ubuntu5.1 (feisty), package size 3222 kB, installed size 8916 kB
<ubunturos> !qt4
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about qt4 - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<ubunturos> !libqt-4
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about libqt-4 - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<rickey> now i have realy messed up
<bahr> dang, kubuntu looks much nicer  than ubuntu :o
<ibilic> should proc be in a separate partition?
<Fivetwentysix> While I'm playing Warcraft III via Wine, i can't click while im holding alt, how do i fix that?
<bahr> can somebody tell me, if and how I manage to setup a connection to a vpn which is pptp?
<ibilic> before, I think I saw it in a 1024Kb partition
<ibilic> now it's in the /proc folder on the main partition
<wesley> i get now this CMake Error: Could NOT find msgfmt program : how do i find msgftmt?
<rickey> i went into /home to see if i could send ymessenger to adept manger and now wen i try to open system menu  i get a loge in request
<rickey> like if i am trying to open adept manger
<`AnthraX> hello, i need some help about my internet.As you see i am on internet right now but i can't access web's or download updates.What can i do to fix that?
<rickey> sommehow the the follleder in system menu got pointed at adept manger
<wesley> CMake Error: Could NOT find msgfmt program . Where do i find it?
<rickey>   hoe do i correct this
<ivanbili> for my own reference:
<ivanbili> <LjL> proc            /proc           proc    defaults        0       0
<ivanbili> <LjL> UUID=c50ae320-b4fd-434e-b81d-3088ae67e6fc /               ext3    defaults,errors=remount-ro 0       1
<Fivetwentysix> While I'm playing Warcraft III via Wine, i can't click while im holding alt, how do i fix that?
<deviance> In kopete would Ggoogle Talk be Jabber?
<ubunturos> deviance: most likely
<LjL> wesley:
<LjL> ljl@ljlbox:~$ apt-file search msgfmt
<LjL> gettext: usr/bin/msgfmt
<LjL> !find msgfmt
<ubotu> File msgfmt found in gettext, libgettext-ruby-util, xviewg-dev
<ubunturos> !tomcat5
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tomcat5 - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<ubunturos> !tomcat
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tomcat - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<ubunturos> !apache
<ubotu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<Jucato> !botabuse | ubunturos
<ubotu> ubunturos: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<ubunturos> Jucato: is it one request at at time?
<wesley> whats that msgfmt program i cant find it in adept
<ubunturos> oops!
<`AnthraX> hello jucato
<Jucato> ubunturos: if you're not sure of what you're looking for, better PM ubotu
<ubunturos> Jucato: umm, I didn't know that.
<Jucato> now you do :)
<Jucato> hi `AnthraX
<deviance> pete :D
<`AnthraX> jucato, i'll need some help regarding my internet connection
<deviance> Is there any point in using kopete for IRC instead of konversation? Like a reduce processor or soemthing
<ibilic> does the order of the statements in a fstab file matter?
* Jucato is not really an internet/networking person
<Jucato> ibilic: nope afaik
<`AnthraX> i can connect to internet throw ether but i can't access any webs
<Jucato> deviance: not really... Kopete's IRC features basically is not very good, to put it kindly
<deviance> Okay :D
<`AnthraX> and* i can't download updates. i got 354 updates to download
<Jucato> hm...
<wers> Service '/usr/share/applications/ooo-writer.desktop' is malformatted.-Katapult
<wers> what is the problem?
<wers> I just installed oo.o 2.3
<`AnthraX> neither from sudo or from the Update manager
<`AnthraX> ah, i just saw that jucato
<`AnthraX> :/
<Jucato> wers: Alt+Space, Ctrl+C, Configure Katapult, click Ok, try again
<`AnthraX> jucato again :P i think is something in my System - Administration - Software Sources
<Jucato> hm.. again.. #ubuntu? :)
<Jucato> #ubuntu
<ibilic> what's the command to find out the UUID of your hard disks again?
<Jucato> !uuid | ibilic
<ubotu> ibilic: To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell:  sudo blkid  (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<ibilic> thanks
<Dr_Willis> i always do a ls -l /dev/disks/by-uuid :)
<`AnthraX> jucato on the Third Party Software i have this: http://kubuntu.org/packages/kde-357
<Dr_Willis> i think thats the right place
<Jucato> `AnthraX: I don't think that should affect things
<ibilic> ok, can I have someone's swap partition line from their fstab file? thanks
<ibilic> ( I installed a new hard disk and it messed up everything )
<Dr_Willis> http://www.xanda.org/index.php?page=performance-tuning-for-linux-swap-partition
<Dr_Willis> has examples.
<Jucato> UUID=[insert your own here]  none            swap    sw              0       0
<Dr_Willis> if you put the new hd in front of the others - the /dev/whatever entrys may of moved. thats why uuid is  a good idea.
<Jucato> btw, you can also use the /dev/hdxx style if you want to
<Dr_Willis> I did see an artical/forum stating that if you resized a partition the uuid would change..  but have never seen that behavior. Not sure if the guy was confused or not.
<Jucato> yep that's true
<Jucato> any modification you make to the partition, resize, repartition, delete+recreate
<Dr_Willis> Jucato i moved some partitions however and dident see that happen.
<Jucato> hm... happened to me :)
<Dr_Willis> i may have the fstab using the old style. Its on my laptop. I keep meaning to check.
<Dr_Willis> I tend to set mine to mount based on Label. :)
<genii> Dr_Willis: I've found that if you resize, the next one's uuid shifts
<Dr_Willis> ahh the next ones. Hmm..
<Dr_Willis> must be some specific resizing operations that do it.
<Dr_Willis> of course I do belive that with the tune2fs tool. you can set the uuid. :)
<Dr_Willis> so set them to 0000-000-000-001 ? :) and up?
<genii> Would simlify things
<genii> *simplify
<Dr_Willis> I mount mine based on the disk Label.
* genii needs more typing lessons
<maxagaz> hi
<Dr_Willis> makes the fstab much more readable.
<Jucato> um.. LABEL=
<maxagaz> how to set a remote ssh folder ?
<Jucato> !ssh
<ubotu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for usage. Putty is a nice SSH client for Windows; it can be found at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<Dr_Willis> Yep. I read the Manual/docs and learned to do it by label.
<Dr_Willis> remote ssh folder..Hmm..  clarify what you mean.
<adenin> hello, could anybody please write here why "system settings"->"network settings" utility always throws message "the default gateway ip address is invalid" when I try to set my wifi pci card manually? ...If I do it by commandline "sudo ip route add default via 172.22.19.254", it works good :(
<ibilic> so is it a good idea to add "pri=0" in your options for the swap partition?
<wers> hmmm.. it seems that my oo.o is installed in /opt/openoffice.org2.3/.. how do I point my launchers to that location?
<maxagaz> Dr_Willis: I need to edit a text file which is in a distant computer which I can access via SSH
<Jucato> wers: did you do what I said earlier? no luck?
<maxagaz> using Quanta.
<Dr_Willis> you might want to check out that sshfs tool then
<Dr_Willis> it makes the ssh connection transparent to the programs.
<Jucato> maxagaz: you can access the computer using ssh?
<Jucato> Dr_Willis: um.. KDE can do that already. built-in
<wers> Jucato, I found no place there where I can point to the folder
<Jucato> wers: huh???
<Jucato> wers: Alt+Space, Ctrl+C, Configure Katapult, click Ok, try again
<Jucato> wers: can't you launch OO.o from the K Menu at all? or is Katapult the only one having problems
<wers> both Jucato
<Jucato> maxagaz: if you can reach the computer through SSH, all you need to do in Quanta or in any KDE app is to enter the location+user name if necessary in the Open File dialog box
<wers> I went to the configuration window but I do not know waht to do so I just clicked ok and it still does not work
<Jucato> wers: how did you install OO.o 2.3
<ibilic> The order of records in fstab is important because fsck(8), mount(8), and umount(8) sequentially iterate through fstab doing their thing.
<ibilic> from the actual man pages
<ibilic> somebody said it didn't matter
<Jucato> I did. sorry
<Jucato> my swap is near the bottom
<wers> Jucato: I downloaded the debs.. cd to the DEBS folder then "sudo dpkg -i *.deb"
<Jucato> O.o
<Jucato> !info openoffice.org
<ubotu> openoffice.org: OpenOffice.org Office suite. In component main, is optional. Version 2.2.0-1ubuntu4 (feisty), package size 3 kB, installed size 28 kB
<Jucato> 2.3 is such a big change from 2.2 in feisty?
<Jucato> wers: not sure how well that went since you bypassed the repositories...
<genii> Jucato: I dunno but trying to upgrade OOo in gutsy was a nightmare
<Jucato> wers: what happens when you try to run in from Konsole?
* Dr_Willis is glad he always removes OOo
* Jucato doesn't mind OO.o there in the dark corner
<Dr_Willis> yea - but for a while there were updates evyer other day to it.. and i never used it. :)
<CheshireKot> Hi everybody!
<ibilic> now, at startup, how does the kernel know where the fstab file is located if the hard disk with it needs to be mounted first?
<wers> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<wers> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/37915/
<Jucato> hm.. I don't think the boot process goes like that
<wers> students like me really need oo.o
<Jucato> wers: it doesn't launch at all?
<wers> it doesnt
<Jucato> ignore those BadDevice errors
<Jucato> wers: is that the command line for openoffice? I thought it was oowriter
<wers> yeah.. nothing happened after those errors
<Jucato> and don't include the
<Jucato> %U
<wers> i copied it from kmenu editor's command
<Jucato> that's why :P
<wers> imma try ooffice
<Jucato>  is a placeholder
<wers> i mean
<Jucato> %U is a placeholder
<wers> oowriter
<poison--> WHY DA HELL IS SO DIFICULT TO MAKE A LAPTOP WEBCAM TO WORK :(
<poison--> upos.. sorry bout caps
<wers> The program 'oowriter' is currently not installed.  You can install it by typing:...
<wers> this is odd
<wers> hahahahahah
<Jucato> wers: because you overwrote the default oowriter it seems...
<wers> hmmm
<Jucato> (was there a particular reason you tried to install 2.3?)
<wers> so what am I supposed to do?
<maxagaz> Jucato: what syntax to use to open the file via ssh in quanta ?
<Jucato> maxagaz: sftp://username@blahblahblah or fish://username@blahblabhblah
<Jucato> where blahblahblah would be your computer's IP/host
<Jucato> your remote computer's
<Jucato> one of KDE's biggest features is network transparency. you can treat remote files as if they were local
<Jucato> in almost any app
<Tomerz> How do i open mp3 files from ntfs windows partition?
<ksivaji> Jucato tell  me you systems usernam and ip
<LjL> no password?
<Jucato> yeah right
<ksivaji> Tomerz mount the ntfs partition and then open
<Jucato> wers: btw, on my laptop, 1.6Ghz, 495MB RAM, Feisty, OO.o 2.2, initial run takes 10 seconds. next runs are 2-3s
<Tomerz> it's faild
<Tomerz> someone here told me about somethingg to install
<Tomerz> ntfs 3g something like that
<wers> hmm.. what version Jucato?
<Jucato> [23:35]  <Jucato> wers: btw, on my laptop, 1.6Ghz, 495MB RAM, Feisty, OO.o 2.2, initial run takes 10 seconds. next runs are 2-3s
<ksivaji> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<Tomerz> !ntfs-3g
<ubotu> ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<Jucato> [23:35]  <Jucato> wers: btw, on my laptop, 1.6Ghz, 495MB RAM, Feisty, OO.o 2.2, initial run takes 10 seconds. next runs are 2-3s
<n8k99> show off
<wers> hmmm
<wers> okay..
<wers> so what do I do?
<wers> I just reinstall oo.o?
<wers> watchuthink?
<Jucato> I would recommend it
<Jucato> and stick to 2.2 in the meantime
<Jucato> unless there's some dire reason you need 2.3 :)
<wers> k
<wers> you're the man
<wers> i do what you say
<Jucato> nah. I'm just the kid
<Jucato> lol!
<Jucato> I'm not an OO.o authority
<Jucato> I avoid it if I can
<BluesKaj> !ntfs-config ...don't forget
<BluesKaj> !ntfs-config
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ntfs-config - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<BluesKaj> dumb bot
<BluesKaj> !info ntfs-config
<ubotu> ntfs-config: Enable/disable write support for any NTFS devices. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.5.5-0ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 41 kB, installed size 432 kB
<Jucato> GIGO :)
<BluesKaj> ?
<arun> Can I use my Sony connect MP3 player with Ubuntu?
<BluesKaj> try it and see , arun
<BluesKaj> or listen rather
<arun> BluesKaj: I want to load songs onto it, how do I do that?
<BluesKaj> is it detected in /media ?
<adenin> hello, Is anybody able to play video files from sony ericsson mobile phones - extension 3gp with audio? if yes, what software do you use?thanx
<n8k99> arun did amarok detect it?
<arun> BluesKaj: it's detected in /media
<BluesKaj> can ,you open it and see the files there
<arun> BluesKaj: i see a bunch of DAT files
<arun> i think the songs are all in some OMA format
<BluesKaj> try to copy them to a folder
<arun> is there any way to convert mp3s to OMA before i transfer?
<BluesKaj> sorry dunno anything about OMA
<ibilic> whenever I start Kubuntu, the IRC client starts
<ibilic> why?
<ibilic> how can I not make it start?
<z1pp3r> close it down, before you log out
<ibilic> i.e. it's as if it is in the "startup" folder in Windows
<ibilic> aha ok
<ibilic> let me try
<stdin> because you had it open when you logged out, made sure you choose "Quit" when you close it
<ibilic> right... it just gets minimized
<stdin> not when you choose "Quit"
<stdin> File > Quit
<Tomerz> !superkaramba
<ubotu> superkaramba is an application that gives you interactive eye-candy on your desktop. To get themes for it, head over to http://kde-look.org
<stdin> or right click the icon in the system tray
<Tomerz> how do i install superkaramba?
<stdin> Tomerz: from adept
<Tomerz> this is the add/remove programs?
<Tomerz> i didnt find it there
<rickey> ant geeks in here
<rickey>  i need a geek
<stdin> Tomerz: look in adept, not add/remove
<z1pp3r> rickey, yeah... talking to human beings like that will definitely give you the help you need
<rickey> geek is a good thing
<z1pp3r> no
<rickey> ok try this linux wizard
<rickey> '
<stdin> you could just ask your question and see...
<z1pp3r> rickey, or you could just state your question
<rickey> thats what geek means in my generation
<rickey> it,s kinda like egg head
<stdin> if you have a question, ask it
<rickey> well i have messed up  big time , . i was trying to move a file {y messenger} to adept manger
<rickey>  i pointed the file to  adept manger   now wen i am trying to open system menu , i get a loge in promp
<rickey> for adept manager
<rickey>  how do i straten this mess out
<XboxUser> Can anyone help me get ident working in Konversation? Normally (on windows) i port forwarded 113 and it worked, doesn't do anything now
<rickey> how do i put it back rigth
<BluesKaj> I was  a lousy lazy student , a decent athlete, a drummer ,a party animal in my younger days , turned father and grandfather and raised 4 kids ...no one ever called me a geek . Knowing a little about pcs and linux doesn't make one a geek IMO :)
<rickey> i wish i was a geek
<BluesKaj> gawd
<stdin> XboxUser: you have an ident daemon installed?
<rickey> <<< would be prould to be a geek
<XboxUser> stdin: nope, didn't know I need one... how would I install one?
<BluesKaj> then rickey start studying :)
<stdin> XboxUser: search adept for "ident-server"
<rickey> but now back to my problem with  what i have done
<Dr_Willis> identd deamons are normally not needed these days
<BluesKaj> stdin, why does he need an ident-server ...whynot just open port 6667
<Dr_Willis> given  how useless they are.
<stdin> BluesKaj: ident/auth doesn't run on 6667
<slackern> 113 is ident
<XboxUser> stdin: I found ident2,an advanced, configurable ident daemon
<BluesKaj> sounds dangerous if it's lower than port 1064
<stdin> some IRC networks for example require the user to have an ident
<XboxUser> should i install ident2?
<stdin> XboxUser: use what you like :) I use bidentd on my server (where the port is forwarded to) and pidentd on all the clients, and I can ident from any client
<tsb> I'd like to remove memtest86+ now. By doing so, aptitude wants to remove the metapackages ubuntu-base and ubuntu-standard. Is this something to worry at all about? I'm thinking I might lose updates in the future if one of those metapackages are updated.
<rickey> thank for the help
<slackern> I'm using oidentd here myself
<Jucato> tsb: why not just edit the GRUB menu?
<tsb> Jucato: because it is added at devery upgrade and after a few years now that is getting annoying. :)
<tsb> I don't need it.
<tsb> (that is - after every update-grub command)
<stdin> tsb: there's an option to stop that
<Jucato> the metapackages do help in making sure you get the proper updates
<tsb> I guess I could just remove the file manually from /boot but..
<tsb> Jucato: right, thought so; I'll keep it then.
<tsb> stdin: yeah? I haven't seen it
<Jucato> of course you're free to remove them. their just metapackages
<stdin> tsb: set "# memtest86=true" to "# memtest86=false" in your menu.lst
<tsb> Jucato: I know, but as I said, I'd prefer to keep them since they might get updated later
<stdin> tsb: should be a few lines before "## ## End Default Options ##"
<tsb> stdin: well I'll be darn. Thanks! :)
<rickey> i gress ill hafe to reinstall the whole  system to fix moveing a file to the wrong place
<BluesKaj> what did you move , rickey
<tsb> stdin: hrm, actually update-grub resets the memtest line
<tsb> so it's not honored.
<stdin> tsb: it shouldn't, it's an option.
<tsb> stdin: I agree, but that doesn't change the fact that it does. :)
<stdin> tsb: if it resets it please report that as a bug against grub
<rickey> i moved a file form /home to adept manager
<tsb> stdin: okay, thank you.
<Jucato> the only ones that should be modified by update-grub is the automagic kernel list
<rickey> now wen i try to open home i get a root loge in  promp
<ubunturos> does anybody have a quick guide (with screenshots) to pppoeconf
<stdin> tsb: in the short term, removing those meta-packages won't harm you, so if you want to that's ok
<ubunturos> ?
<tsb> stdin: it's not that important, I rarely reboot and when I do it hardly matters, I'm just desperately postponing other important things. :)
<rickey> blue do you have any ideal what i have done
<BluesKaj> no and i don't understand why , rickey
<Ace2016> moving a file should never kill linux, just boot knoppix or something and your off, unless you forget the password to your encrypted partition like i have, 20+ letters and i remember most of them :( but not all of them
* Jucato can't understand how one can move a file from /home to "adept manager"
<rickey> wen i tryed to move ymessenger to adept manger it asked me if i want to use this program to open this file from now on
<ubunturos> my question is the same as that of - http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=549317 - thread
<Ace2016> lol you messed up your file associations?
<rickey> jucato i didnt know i couldnt do that
<rickey> yes i think so
<Jucato> then what happens now?
<rickey> so ace what should i do
<rickey>  do you think?
<ivanbili> xorg.conf files... what do the different ones mean? xorg.conf.1 xorg.conf.2 xorg.conf.backup?
<Jucato> those would be backup copies
<Jucato> automatically generated by some script or program perhaps
<ivanbili> so which one is the most recent backup?
<Dr_Willis> check the dates on them with ls -l
<ivanbili> will do, thanks
<stdin> ivanbili: the one with the highest number usually
<Glebiuskv> ls -l
<junkeR_> hey, if I want to dual boot xp and kubuntu... do I install XP first..?
<rickey> so pepoel will i hafe to reinstall kubuuuntu 7.04?
* mode/#kubuntu [+o stdin]  by ChanServ
* mode/#kubuntu [-b stdin2!*@amarigot-102-1-7-211.w81-248.abo.wanadoo.fr]  by stdin
* mode/#kubuntu [-o stdin]  by ChanServ
<rickey> kubuntu 7.04
<Jucato> rickey: what kind of file is ymessenger?
<rickey> tar
<Jucato> rickey: ok so after that, what is happening now?
<neolinuxien> bonjour, quelqu un pourrait il m apporter quelques explication sur un soucis avec ma carte video ?
<Jucato> !fr | neolinuxien
<ubotu> neolinuxien: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<neolinuxien> ok
<rickey> wen i try to opensystem menu all i get is a root loge in promp for adept manager
<BluesKaj> junkeR_, yes windows, then kubuntu
<Jucato> rickey: system menu, as in the one beside the K Menu?
<rickey> yes
<Jucato> ok hold on a sec. let me try something
<Jucato> rickey: Alt+F2, type in "konqueror" (without the quotes)
<PunaKone> hmm, im wondering, why doesnt kubuntu boot as a livecd on my laptop, i tried both 64bit and 32bit versions, my laptop is a fujitsu-siemens amilo pa 2510
<jussi01> @now helsinki
<ubotu> Current time in Europe/Helsinki: September 19 2007, 19:40:45 - Next meeting: Xubuntu Developers in 3 hours 19 minutes
* Jucato wonders what happened to rickey
<rickey> i am waiteing on you
<Jucato> lol I was waiting for you to tell me you were ready :)
<rickey> what am i to typed
<Jucato> rickey: Alt+F2, type in "konqueror" (without the quotes)
<Jucato> go to Settings -> Configure Konqueror -> File Associations
<rickey> i am ready
<Jucato> there's a list near the middle. select "inode" then "directory"
<Jucato> rickey: done?
<rickey> not started
<Jucato> what is not started yet?
<rickey> ALT+ F2 takes me to run comand
<Jucato> rickey: um.. of course it does.
<Jucato> [00:43]  <Jucato> rickey: Alt+F2, type in "konqueror" (without the quotes)
<Jucato> type in "konqueror" in run command
<rickey> what am i to type here
<Jucato> [00:43]  <Jucato> rickey: Alt+F2, type in "konqueror" (without the quotes)
<Jucato> or to make it simpler.. just go to K Menu -> Internet -> Konqueror
<rickey> ok
<Jucato> now you're in Konqueror right? go to Settings menu -> Configure Konqueror -> File Associations
<vecina> How come k3b only burns image files in .iso format, and not .bin or .mdf?
<rickey> ok there
<Jucato> there's a list near the middle, "Known types". select "inode" then "directory"
<Jucato> do you see it?
<rickey> ok
<stdin> vecina: in can do bin/cue, mfd is a compresses proprietary type and it's not k3b that burns it, it's the tools it uses. so it's a limitation of those tools
<stdin> vecina: there are tools to convert the image types to iso tho
<stdin> !iso | vecina
<ubotu> vecina: To mount an ISO disc image, type  sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint>  - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<vecina> stdin: I see. What about the .bin ?
<rickey> yes i see it
<Jucato> rickey: ok, while inode/directory is selected, at the right, there's a list under Application Preference Order
<stdin> vecina: it does burn bin/cue yes
<rickey>  yes i see it
<vecina> stdin: Oh, bin burns normally? cool
<Jucato> rickey: is Adept Manager in that list?
<rickey> yes
<elite101> hey
<st10km> hello
<st10km> I need some help pleas
<stdin> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<st10km> ok
<sbucat> lol
<sbucat> =)
<st10km> 10ks
<st10km> : )
<Jucato> rickey: click on Adept Manager and then click on Remove
<sbucat> woot
<rickey> ok done
<st10km> I can t install the flash pluging I am with ubuntu
<elite101> #ubuntu maybe?
<Jucato> rickey: click on apply. then everything should work as normal
<rickey> appily , ok and leave
<st10km> yes
<rickey> thank you so much
<Jucato> rickey: everything's ok now?
<rickey> yes it is
<Jucato> yay!!
<stdin> st10km: install it from add/remove or synaptic, and not from the download site
* Jucato breathes a sigh of relief....
<st10km> ok I ll try
<rickey>  oooooooooooo man me too
<st10km> tank you
<stdin> !helpersnack | Jucato
<ubotu> Jucato: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<Jucato> yay!!! :)
* Jucato happily munches on the *one* cookie
<jussi01> hehe
<poison--> is it possible to change the way mouse clicks act to double-click to open files?
<Jucato> of course :)
<poison--> where?
<poison--> lmao
<Jucato> System Settings -> Keyboard & Mouse -> Mouse
<rickey> now jucato wen you catch you breath
<elite101> yeah^
<poison--> humm
<poison--> didnt find where
<SoulChild> why do i have a eth2 device but no eth1 ???
<elite101> i had the same problem but i like the single click
<rickey>  ill ask if you use yahoo messenger
<poison--> ups.. sorry, just found it
<poison--> need glasses i guess
<elite101> :P
<elite101> man im on a online IRC client
<Jucato> I liked the single click.. for a year
<poison--> Soulchild, change it
<elite101> wen-based*
* slackern hands poison-- his bottlecaps
<elite101> web*
<poison--> haaarrr haaarrr
<poison--> :D
<st10km> excuse me where is the synaptic ?
<slackern> :p
<poison--> add it
<poison--> kubuntu dont have it
<stdin> st10km: are you on Ubuntu or Kubuntu?
<jussi01> st10km: synaptic == adept
<poison--> "add/remove appz"
<stdin> st10km: in Kubuntu use Adept?
<SoulChild> poison--: how ?
<st10km> Ubuntu
<elite101> lol
<stdin> *no '?'
<poison--> !ethernet
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ethernet - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<elite101> !devices
<poison--> argh
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about devices - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<elite101> mhm
<poison--> !eth
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about eth - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<poison--> omfg
<elite101> ahh stop now
<SoulChild> poison--: harrr harrr
<poison--> i know i read sometin bout dat
<elite101> where screwing around with the bot
<poison--> goin limp!
<poison--> lmao
<BluesKaj> st10km, use synaptic
<poison--> just a sec soulchild
<st10km> I have 2 download it ?
<elite101> lol i requested 15 CD's of Kubuntu :D to give out to my friends
<rickey> i want ot download yahoo messenger , can sommeone give me a good link to the rigth one i should be useing , i have kubuntu 7.04
<elite101> 7.04* thou
<poison--> i requested 50, they sent me 5 :(
<elite101> Kopete
<stdin> st10km: System > Administration > Synaptic Package Manager
<elite101> Kopete
<elite101> !!! >.<
<elite101> rickey, use kopete?
<poison--> rickey, use aMSN, Kopete or even gaim
<st10km> Lol thank you
<stdin> rickey: kopete works with yahoo, and it's better than the yahoo version for linux
<elite101> aMSN personally i think it sucks
<poison--> like it
<rickey> but yoou cant live chat in the livve chatrooms with kopeete
<elite101> runs slow i like kopete better its more "up-to-date"
<poison--> can even use my porn emoticons from MSN
<poison--> :D
<Jucato> !language | poison--
<ubotu> poison--: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<stdin> rickey: you can't with the linux version of yahoo messenger either
<elite101> !offtopic-poison--
<elite101> opps
<elite101> lanuage nvm
<rickey> oooooooooooo my
<rickey>  i need my yahoo
<elite101> man i suck @ typing this IRC sucks
<st10km> stdin - thank you very much
<llp78> restarted the pc and now lost sound - havent a clue what to look for can anyone point me in the right direction ?
<rickey> is there a program that will run yahoo live chhatrooms
* SoulChild still waiting for an answer from poison--
<elite101> wow when did all these people come in here? i remember when kubuntu only had like 250ppl at the max
<luca> hi everyone
<poison--> still searchin here
<luca> has anyone tried to install the latest nvidia driver and run compiz?
<poison--> what did i said?
<poison--> cant say porn?
<elite101> NO
<poison--> damn
<elite101> its rude plus there is young people here
<stdin> deal with it, move on
<rickey> so linux pepole cant use yahoo live chatroom anymore
<elite101> >.<
<st10km> I heve to restart ?
<elite101> rickey, read on kubuntu/ubuntu website
<stdin> st10km: no, just restart firefox
<Fivetwentysix> How do i restart apache2?
<stdin> Fivetwentysix: sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 restart
<st10km> I installed all pachage where I found like the name flash player
<cee> what kind of packages do i need to have installed to get MusicSharing(daap) to work in amarok?
<st10km> and it doesn t work
<rickey> elilte do you have the link
<poison--> soulchild : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=439136
<elite101> no
<elite101> its elite*
<stdin> st10km: it's called "flashplugin-nonfree"
<elite101> 101
<stdin> !flash | st10km
<ubotu> st10km: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<SoulChild> poison--: thanks
<st10km> ok than ks
<poison--> np
<elite101> man i broke my patch cord :( for my guitar
<elite101> i havent played in like 2weeks now
<Doctor_Nick> woo
<elite101> i have no money to buy a new one :(
<Doctor_Nick> yay
<Dr_Willis> patch the patch corf.
<Dr_Willis> patch the patch cord.
<elite101> lol
<danny500> I'm having a problem with System update, Synaptic Install Manager, and the Add/Remove Manager.
<elite101> i smashed it cuz it gave me feed back when i  fingertap :P
<elite101> it was a 10$ cord
<TunaTom> danny500: What's the problem?
<danny500> They open, but when I tell them to install they just refresh the list and thats it.
<elite101> it was cheap too only had 1 ring
<danny500> So I can't install or uninstall anything.
<danny500> Well actually Synaptic won't open anymore
<elite101> wow kubuntu CD's deliver so fast to my house only takes 2weeks :D
<danny500> but I'm thinking it might be from what I did yesturday
<Dr_Willis> try apt-get update/upgrade from the terminal yet?
<danny500> I did this "sudo chmod 00007 / "
<TunaTom> danny500: What did you do yesterday?
* Dr_Willis wonders why one would do that.
<TunaTom> Do
<TunaTom> nt
<danny500> opened up the permissions for everything on the system
<elite101> what is that doo
<stdin> !away > blizzzek
<elite101> omg
<elite101> chmmod 0007 does that
<elite101> chmod*
<TunaTom> chmod -R ?
<Hydrarrghgen> that looks silly
<Dr_Willis> actually i thought it would just change the modes on the first layer of files /dirs in /
<Dr_Willis> 0007 seems odd... also
<Hydrarrghgen> it changes just the permissions of /.
<Hydrarrghgen> and its backwards
<elite101> no its 00007
<danny500> Well I was trying to install something through command line and it kept stopping and whinning about permissions so I just opened up permission for everything on the system
<Hydrarrghgen> that looks like a umask
<Hydrarrghgen> rather than permissions
<Dr_Willis> Hydrarrghgen yep.
<elite101> so can i do that if something tells me to run in root?
<Dr_Willis> 'problem exists between keyboard and chair'
<elite101> even when i do sudo it asks me can i do chmod 00007?
<Dr_Willis> :)
<danny500> no it gives you permission to change things within system folders.
<elite101> ahh ic
<elite101> nvm then
<Dr_Willis> isent there a few too many 0's ?
<Hydrarrghgen> thtas a really stupid thing to d.
<Hydrarrghgen> o
<danny500> nope
<Hydrarrghgen> yes
<Hydrarrghgen> it is
<danny500> 4 0 and one 7
<elite101> yep
<SoulChild> How do i update udev ????
<danny500> or should it be 0007
<Hydrarrghgen> anyways I need to go
<TunaTom> Dr_Willis: That adds the sticky bit?
<danny500> O_O WHAT DID I DO????
<elite101> :P
<danny500> brb
<elite101> why not 007?
<Hydrarrghgen> 007 isn't even possible
<TunaTom> :)
* danny500 opens terminal
<Hydrarrghgen> because it means everyone can read/write/execute execpt the group/owner
<Hydrarrghgen> which makes no sense!
<Dr_Willis> chmod 0007 name   Allow only other users (the world) to read, write, and execute this file or directory
<danny500> Ya. It's your os and your computer but your not aloud to do anything. How conveinient.
<Dr_Willis> Hydrarrghgen yep. thats.... oddddd
<elite101> lol they should have that for windows user's
<danny500> They do
<elite101> sorry i mean "windoze user's"
<vecina> bchunk says it cant find the cue image. There isn't one though, just a .bin
<TunaTom> danny500: It's your os and your computer. You're even allowed to break it.
<elite101> :D
<elite101> ill break it for him
<danny500> lol
<danny500> No I'll do it. My window is already open.
<danny500> Just gotta get a good throw
<TunaTom> Normally restoring the permissions wouldn't be too hard? dkpg --reconfigure or so?
<elite101> lol take your HDD punch the top of it make a dent and put it back in it will fix it :P
<elite101> *click click click...
<TunaTom> Can't you do that from the "rescue" login?
<danny500> who me?
<Dr_Willis> different dirs in / have different permissions. So one would need to fidn out what perms are needed on each dir.
<elite101> i hate when HDD go to sh*t on u :( it sucks
<danny500> elite. I actually did that once and it did fix it.
<elite101> :D
<Ace2016> thats not what you do, you put glue in the air hole of the drive,  that'll break ti
<Ace2016> it*
<elite101> lol
<elite101> thats even better
<danny500> lol we really love computers eh
<elite101> or sauder the transistors together and put it back in
<elite101> :P
<TunaTom> danny500: Can't you use dpkg --reconfigure from that "rescue" login?
<elite101> lol i twisted the transistors on a MOBO (p3 mobo) and gave it to my friend :P
<danny500> nope
<elite101> they blew up sending metal into his face
<elite101> R.I.P jake
<elite101> :P JK
<kardek> jjj
<elite101> wow quiet?
<sbucat> lol
<elite101> it just dies outta no where
<elite101> yes im getting a p4-900Mhz duron Sony Vaio
<elite101> :D lol
<danny500> I'm getting a AMD Athlon X2 5000+ 3GHz Dual core soon :D
<elite101> instead of my p3-AMD-k6 lol im getting the p4 free then im buying a Core 2 dou intel:e6750 2.66Ghz
<elite101> o/C to 3.2Ghz
<elite101> :P
* genii thinks about the QX6850
<danny500> MAD Athlon X2 5000+ 3GHz Dual Core 2GB DDR2 RAM 320Sata II HDD for $399 :D:D:D
<elite101> Gigabyte MOBO/Nvidia-8800/4gb DDR2800(1gb each) and some wacked out Case
<danny500> AMD*
<elite101> 400$^
<elite101> with out GRFX card
<elite101> :P
<elite101> grfx card=700$+
<Tm_T> !offtopic
<ubotu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<elite101> or i can just buy a gixxer :D for school
<elite101> sorry*
<elite101> ahhh i got lag!!!!
<danny500> My graphics card right now, PNY 768 GDDR3 at 139GB/s for $859 ;)
<elite101> lol only 139gbps?
<elite101> thats lowend i gotta a GPU of 2.4Ghz
<danny500> thats the fastest consumer card on the planet lol
<elite101> :D
<danny500> thats its transfer rate -_-
<TunaTom> danny500: http://www.debian-administration.org/articles/476
<danny500> ok thanks
<elite101> Kubuntu is letting me run my ;Nvidia 9900 ExTRemE GPU:3.0Ghz RAM: 4GB-DDR3 1666Mhz(500Gbps)
<elite101> :P
<danny500> O_O HTF did you get it that fast?
<elite101> wait about a month that card will comeout
<elite101> :D
<Dr_Willis> actually nvidia seems to be milking out the 8800 line for a LONG time...
<Tm_T> I feel repeating
<Tm_T> !offtopic
<ubotu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<Dr_Willis> little bitty improvements here and there.
<elite101> yeah
<Dr_Willis> They know they got a lead. and its profit here.. :) so why push somthing that competes against theirself.
* mode/#kubuntu [+o Tm_T]  by ChanServ
<elite101> hey im at the library im going to ask what therer going to do with there 3.0Ghz p4's they hav sitting around
<Dr_Willis> I got a low end 8800 right now. Not put ubuntu on this box yet.
<elite101> :D
<elite101> i might score one
<Tm_T> please, do move your offtopic chat to #kubuntu-offtopic
<danny500> is it a Geforce?
<elite101> is a 3.0Ghz p4 fast?
<elite101> for kubuntu
<llutz> fast enough
<elite101> well i might score one from the library im here rite now
<hcbox> is it possible to migrate frome debian to ubuntu without any disk
<elite101> they have them sitting around they not using them
<danny500> what kind of fast are you talking about? :P
<elite101> lol i was asking cuz it would be offtopic >.<
<danny500> hcbox, install the ubuntu desktop
<danny500> thats it
<elite101> if i said with out kubunt
<hcbox> as apt-get install ubuntu-desktop ... is it so easy...
<elite101> kubuntu*
<elite101> mhm
<tid-wave> hello. I can't change the MAC address of my NIC in the configuration file(/etc/network/interfaces). If I manually change it with ifconfig eth2 hw ether xx:xx... it works but if I put the mac addr in the interfaces file it doesn't get set at boot. What should I do ?
<TunaTom> dann500: Is there ubuntu-desktop in debian?
<danny500> I'm not sure but that might work, try it
<elite101> www.goodbye-microsoft.com
<elite101> :P
<danny500> use your package manager
<elite101> installs using windows
<elite101> NTFS
<LjL> kubuntu won't run well without a quadcode with 3 gigs of ram unfortunately, but you can try with DSL running under VMWare running under WINE running under Xubuntu, it's lighter
<elite101> well i gotta
<elite101> bye
<danny500> I know in Ubuntu I can switch to Kubuntu, Edubuntu, and all the other buntu using the package manager
<jhutchins> LjL: You are talking through your hat.
<XboxUser> Can anyone help me install this? http://www.freebyte.com/linux/libraries/ dunno what to do :( I need that for hjsplit
<Dr_Willis> switch with the package manager?  I just pick what one to use from the Login screen. :)
* mode/#kubuntu [-ooo Tm_T Jucato stdin]  by Tm_T
<LjL> jhutchins: it's im afraid of the pollution
<danny500> XboxUser: ./configer; make; make install
<llutz> tid-wave:put a script to change in /etc/network/pre-up.d
<llutz>  /etc/network/if-pre-up.d   sry
<TunaTom> XboxUser: sudo aptitude install build-essential
<Jucato> !compile | XboxUser
<ubotu> XboxUser: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<genii> XboxUser: sudo ./configure it should have been in what danny suggested. You may also nned to put sudo in front of the next 2 commands as well. First also you should have the packages Tunatom suggests
<TunaTom> XboxUser: Do you know how to use the console?
<tid-wave> llutz: thank you for the tip
<danny500> download the file. Open terminal, click and drag the configure file into the terminal then when it's done going through that type make and press enter, after that type make install and press enter, Then you should be good.
<danny500> elite
<Jucato> genii: sudo ./configure? sudo make? O.o
<drewcipher_> Jucato: I thought sudo was only needed for        make install
<llutz> no need for sudo with configure/make and never install with "make install"
<Jucato> it is..
<llutz> use checkinstall
<XboxUser> bah im still sooo confused
<genii> Jucato: Damn. Obviously i need some more coffee. these nights with 4 hours sleep are killing my brain
<Jucato> and with the proper setup, no need for sudo make install either...
<TunaTom> XboxUser: Ever used the console?
<XboxUser> yep
<stuq> could someone tell me how to eliminate strigidaemon from startup?
<TunaTom> Did you download that file?
<XboxUser> not very familiar with the commands yet though :(
<stuq> I'm not seeing it in session manager
<XboxUser> yep
<TunaTom> Did you unpack it?
<Jucato> a proper ./configure --prefix is preferred over checkinstall...
<XboxUser> yep
<stdin> dh_make is even better
<Jucato> XboxUser: did you read the CompilingSoftware guide?
<danny500> kudos on what Jucato said
<TunaTom> XboxUser: In the console go to the new directory.
<TunaTom> XboxUser: There you type:
<XboxUser> done
<llutz> Jucato: use both, always better to have a bad .deb than just install without package-system
<TunaTom> ./configure
<TunaTom> XboxUser: Then a lot of stuff should scroll by.
<Jucato> better to have a bad nothing :)
<XboxUser> bash: ./configure: No such file or directory
<danny500> XboxUser: /home/username/directory/configure
* Jucato has not had problems with a correct --prefix, except for KDE sometimes not recognizing the $PATH
<danny500> then  make
<danny500> then make install
<TunaTom> danny500: You're too fast
<danny500> lol sorry
<TunaTom> XboxUser: You are in the wrong directory. What does the command ls say?
<llutz> Jucato: just to avoid trouble when updating/removing etc. i prefer to use .debs
<z1pp3r> I have an application running on a machine with dual cpu's (not just dual-core). However, the said application only uses one of the cpu's. What gives?
* XboxUser is confused :(
<Jucato> llutz: removing is easy. again with the proper setup. updating is even messier with debs vs. repository packages
* XboxUser goes back to windows
<Jucato> with the proper --prefix and setup, no matter how many times your system updates the packages, it will still use your compiled app
* danny500 must kill XboxUser lol
<TunaTom> XboxUser: Dont. Here's help.
<danny500> XboxUser. You learn how to use Linux that'l open up alot of stuff for you
<Dr_Willis> I would give out some snide comment.. :) but i will restrain myself.
<danny500> Windows = Games, Linux= GOD
* Dr_Willis goes back to his C64 - its much less confusing then windows.
<danny500> -_o
<Dr_Willis> oops.. wid i say that in my outside voice..
<Dr_Willis> :)
<danny500> hehe
<Dr_Willis> Hmm.. My darn new PC has a 'fan rattle/whine' when the cpu hits 100%
<danny500> I only have one problem with Linux and thats some times you get a crappy install and sometimes you don't
<Dr_Willis> every time i see someone blame 'linux' its not 'linux;s' problem   - its the decsions the disrto makers do thats that is the problem. :)
<danny500> yup
<danny500> WHO TOOK ZSNES OFF THE PACKAGE MANAGERS?
<Jucato> !caps
<ubotu> PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<danny500> sorry
<Dr_Willis> danny500 using the 64bit disrto?
<danny500> 32
<Jucato> danny500: no one did
<Jucato> !info zsnes
<ubotu> zsnes: Emulator of the Super Nintendo Entertainment System (TM). In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1.420-2.1ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 513 kB, installed size 3232 kB (Only available for i386)
<Dr_Willis> zsnes is 32 bit only. it was in the packages yesterday
<danny500> well it's not there anymore :(
<Jucato> !info zsnes gutsy
<ubotu> zsnes: Emulator of the Super Nintendo Entertainment System (TM). In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1.510-1 (gutsy), package size 878 kB, installed size 4060 kB (Only available for i386)
<Jucato> still there
<danny500> I have feisty fawn
<Dr_Willis> BEBKAC
<Dr_Willis> :)
<Dr_Willis> oops.. Pebkac.
<Jucato> still there, in both
<danny500> hmmm, thats weird.
<Dr_Willis> check ya sources?
<Dr_Willis> apt-get update, upgrade, try again
<danny500> It doesn't show up on my installers
<danny500> I have all the sources installed
<Jucato> sudo apt-get install zsnes
<danny500> well even still. With my installers on strike right now and all haha
<danny500> sudo: can't open /etc/sudoers: Permission denied
<Jucato> oh yeah.. messed up filesystem?
<Dr_Willis> is this back to the chmod 00007 fiasco?
<danny500> I guess
<Dr_Willis> good luck. :)
<Netkiller3714> ok how would I fix this problem anyways?
<Dr_Willis> fix your chmod 0007  issue?
<Netkiller3714> I'm thinking theres a problem with the /etc/sudoers
<Netkiller3714> ya that to, I think me going sudo chmod 00007 / started it all
<Dr_Willis> id bet its an issue with the permissions you just set on etc
<Dr_Willis> and everything else in /
<Netkiller3714> ok how do I set normal permissions?
<Dr_Willis> boot a live cd, see what perms it has on / stuff, then go to the mounted installed system and chmod them all back the way they should be.
<CBZ32> He yall
<Dr_Willis> drwxr-xr-x 132 root root 12288 2007-09-19 10:48 etc
<Dr_Willis> drwxr-xr-x   3 root root  4096 2007-08-14 02:21 home
<Dr_Willis> are the 2 main dirs of impiorntance.
<Netkiller3714> bash: drwxr-xr-x: command not found
<Dr_Willis> most of the dirs in / are that way.
<Dr_Willis> Netkiller3714 now is when you should learn some bash basics. I think
<Dr_Willis> ls -l
<Dr_Willis> shows all teh dirs/permissions
<Dr_Willis> which i bet for yours are like -----------x
<Netkiller3714> want me to pastebin it?
<Dr_Willis> not really. : ) i m  Out of here in 3 min anyway.
<Netkiller3714> :(
<Dr_Willis> you used the chmod command to mess them up. use it to fix the dirs
<Netkiller3714> ok
<Dr_Willis> sudo chmod SOMTHING /etc
<Dr_Willis> Logical thinking  :)
<Dr_Willis> assuming it even lets you chmod them back
<Netkiller3714> nope
<Netkiller3714> permission denied :@
<Netkiller3714> I think I might need to reinstall O_O
<Netkiller3714> !pastebin
<Dr_Willis> windows user mentliyty!
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<Dr_Willis> :)
<Netkiller3714> pastebin!
<Netkiller3714> wtf?
<Netkiller3714> oh lol
<Dr_Willis> or like i said.. use a live cd.,  mount your / then chmod the dirs.
<Jucato> (one by one :P)
<Netkiller3714> yay
<Dr_Willis> yep :)
<Dr_Willis> or cheat and use mc.
<Netkiller3714> mc?
<Dr_Willis> !mc
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mc - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Dr_Willis> !info mc
<Dr_Willis> The ultimate filemanger.
<ubotu> mc: midnight commander - a powerful file manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:4.6.1-7ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 2057 kB, installed size 5944 kB
<Dr_Willis> Or just reinstall.. will proberly be faster for you. :)
<Dr_Willis> then read some bash starter guides over the weekend.
<Netkiller3714> haha ok
<Dr_Willis> dare i even ASK where/how you learned of 'chmod 00007 /'   ??
<Netkiller3714> who gave it that name bash?
<Netkiller3714> around
<Netkiller3714> here lol
<Dr_Willis> I bet they are all laughing at you :)
<Netkiller3714> I think I added to many 0's
<Dr_Willis> i cant even think of a use for 0007
<Netkiller3714> I think it should be 0007
<Netkiller3714> lol thats it
<Netkiller3714> 0007
<Dr_Willis> now 777 makes more sence.. its just as BAD.. but not as bad as 0007
<Netkiller3714> what does 0007 do anyways lol
<slackern> Netkiller3714: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bash
<runlevelten> that's classified.
<Dr_Willis> rember what i said earlier about learning some bash basics? :)
<poison--> error while trying to axx linux share with samba: NT_STATUS_ACCESS_DENIED
<poison--> any ideas?
<Dr_Willis> man chmod
<Netkiller3714> ok
<drewcipher_> lutz:  (delayed reaction)  regarding never install with "make install", what is the preferred method?
<Dr_Willis> for a start. and theres a lot of bash/shell starter guides out. because anytying we say.. will leade you to ask.. ok what does 'executable' mean.. what does... whatever mean...
<Dr_Willis> :)
<Dr_Willis> 'whats a shell' heh.. wheres the tab key? whats a !
<jhutchins> !info flexbackup
<ubotu> flexbackup: Flexible backup tool for small to medium sized installations. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.2.1-5ubuntu3 (feisty), package size 76 kB, installed size 332 kB
<Dr_Willis> :) and its time for me to go to work. good luck.
<Dr_Willis> byee
<Netkiller3714> wheres the "any" key?
<Netkiller3714> I just got the joke about Dr Willis
<Netkiller3714> nvm
<runlevelten> Netkiller3714: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/James_Bond
<Netkiller3714> does anyone know where the any key is?
<runlevelten> It's the one with a bendy arrow on.
<poison--> its a combined use of keys
<poison--> usually Ctrl+Alt+Del
<poison--> :D
<Netkiller3714> lol a n y at the same time haha
<Netkiller3714> thats weird.
<Netkiller3714> everytime I press a n y at the same time I always get yna
<Netkiller3714> yna
<Netkiller3714> yna
<Netkiller3714> see
<poison--> anyone knows a cool app to add/remove users?
<poison--> the default one crashes all the time
<Daskreech2> So cool it will get you dates?
<jhutchins> poison--: useradd/adduser
<Daskreech2>  I've never heard of adding and removing users from a system as "cool" :)
<jhutchins> poison--: You probably need to figure out the crash though.
<Jucato> poison--: kuser
<Jucato> but jhutchins is right
<poison--> nice
<poison--> ty
<poison--> didnt work fine... cant create folders 4 passwd ans stuff
<paolo>  "Interface doesn't have a list of Peers/Access-Points"
<paolo> [20:20]  <paolo> this is what i see with iwlist
<paolo> how can i solve?
<dASkreech> iwlist scan
<GuHhH> i need some help... im trying to remove some packages with dpkg --purge, but it says  it has dependencies... --force do not solves the problem
<JuJuBee> got weird behavior shutting down. If I use the Turn Off button my computer does not shut down, the monitor turns off  but the computer stays on.  If I use sudo shutdown now all is good. ?
<JuJuBee> Same for restart
<slapfaceware> is there kde4?
<slapfaceware> can i run kde4 in kubuntu
<slapfaceware> is there kde4 in pository
<emilsedgh> slapfaceware: thats in feisty-backports
<dASkreech> !topic | slapfaceware
<ubotu> slapfaceware: Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<stdin> slapfaceware: I see you don't read the topic...
<slapfaceware> topic? what's that
<stdin> slapfaceware:  ubotu just told you
<TunaTom> Why should anyone want to know how much shared memory a given process uses?
<dASkreech> TunaTom: Profiling?
<TunaTom> dASkreech: That's why ps, top, htop and ksysguard all show that by default?
<TunaTom> I can't think of an practical use that value could give me in my day to day work.
<dASkreech> So take it out
<JohnFlux> TunaTom: a frequent use of ksysguard is to kill programs that have run out of control :)
<dASkreech> Oh right JohnFlux should know :)
<TunaTom> Okay, but do you use the value of "Shared Memory" as criterion for which process to kill?
<TunaTom> Does something like a "shared memory leak" exist?
<TunaTom> Too offtopic?
<dASkreech> Not yet but getting there
<JohnFlux> TunaTom: I think you often want to see what programs are using up all your memory
<dASkreech> shared memory can be used as criteria for killing I suspect
<paymun> hi im new to linux and im updating everything with /adept updater but I got this pop up Debconf, Services to restart for PAM library upgrade: kdm cupsys cron atd when i press next i goto a black screen i dunno what to do
<Black_Monkey> hi, what can I get to see the sizes of a load of a long list of folders?
<JohnFlux> TunaTom: especially when you are very low on memory :)
<dASkreech> if something is using a lot of memory but most of it is shared then killing it doesn't really affect your overall profile
<stdin> paymun: you should remove kdm from that list
<paymun> stdin kdm from the list in the updates?
<TunaTom> dASkreech: You mean "Memory" inkludes "Shared Memory"?
<stdin> paymun: from the list "kdm cupsys cron atd" remove "kdm"
<martijn81> what is the best way to learn xml?
<paymun> ok thx
<dASkreech> TunaTom: Really should ask JohnFlux :)
<dASkreech> martijn81: Practice
<JohnFlux> TunaTom: http://bddf.ca/~aseigo/krunner_systemactivity1.png
<Squirrely_Wrath> Okay, total noob question.   How do I save changes that I made using nano?
<JohnFlux> TunaTom: these are the columns in kde4
<dASkreech> Squirrely_Wrath: There is a menu at the bottom of the screen
<JohnFlux> TunaTom: an old screenshot (it's a bit more pretty now) but same columns remain
<Squirrely_Wrath> Yes, but no save option in the menu
<TunaTom> JohnFlux: I am currently writing the documentation for that ver program.
<JohnFlux> TunaTom: for kde4?
<JohnFlux> TunaTom: ah very neat
<JohnFlux> TunaTom: thank you :)
<TunaTom> No, thank you :)
<paymun> oh sweet stdin ::
<slapfaceware> anyone running kde4
<TunaTom> sure
<JohnFlux> TunaTom: I think the best you can say is that Memory is the memory that the program uniquely uses
<Squirrely_Wrath> so...anyone tell me the shortcut for saving changes in nano?  No save option on the bottom portion of the screen.
<JohnFlux> TunaTom: Shared Memory is the memory that can be shared among other programs
<nzk> Argh, why won't Liferea open!? I open it in KDE Ubuntu 7.04, and it shows the little loading thing next to the pointer, then vanishes, without a trace. Doesn't open.
<TunaTom> I just got a very nice answer in ##linux, but thanks anyway.
<JohnFlux> Squirrely_Wrath: ctrl+x  and quit ? :)
<JohnFlux> Squirrely_Wrath: that will ask if you want to save
<Squirrely_Wrath> Ah, thanks john
<Black_Monkey> what's the name of that program which shows squares representing the sizes of all the files/folders inside a folder?
<Jucato> Black_Monkey: Konqueror. View menu -> View mode -> File Size View
<Black_Monkey> >_< ahh, didn't realise konqueror does it, thanks Jucato
<TunaTom> JohnFlux: I just learned that shared memory can be misused as every other memory, too.
<TunaTom> So memory leaks can affect shared memory as well.
<TunaTom> And the "Memory" value inkludes "Shared Memory"
<JohnFlux> TunaTom: no it doesn't :-D
<JohnFlux> TunaTom: where did you read that? :)
<TunaTom> I understood it from what the guys in ##linux told me.
<JohnFlux> TunaTom: the Memory column is smarter than top or kde3
<JohnFlux> TunaTom: it's not the RSS value that you get in top or kde3 ksysguard
<TunaTom> So? What does the memory column show?
<JohnFlux> TunaTom: it shows the actual physical memory used by that app, not including shared libraries
<JohnFlux> TunaTom: aka URSS - unique RSS
<JohnFlux> TunaTom: look at the screenshot:  http://bddf.ca/~aseigo/krunner_systemactivity1.png   you can see for some apps, the shared memory is higher than memory
<JohnFlux> TunaTom: the memory column is the best way to judge how much memory an app is using
<TunaTom> JohnFlux: Damn, I could have seen that on my own screen !
<JohnFlux> TunaTom: top and kde3 ksysguard show useless numbers
<JohnFlux> and lie to you :-)
<ubuntu_> testing...
<JohnFlux> ubuntu_: didn't work
<progress0r> im having a weird problem with video - i can only play video from the web or dvd using mplayer (command line) or maybe one other media app. The others (gstreamer/totem etc) display the video as smashed together vertically. somewhat difficult to explain.Anyone had this happen?
<TunaTom> JohnFlux: You have deep insight into the workings of the System Activity tool. How come?
<JohnFlux> TunaTom: I wrote it
<TunaTom> No
<JohnFlux> lol
<TunaTom> Cool, first time for me to meet an actual kde dev!
<JohnFlux> lol
<JohnFlux> TunaTom: you can read all about me :-D http://www.behindkde.org/people/johnflux/?language=en
<Riddell> he's famous is oor JohnFlux
<JohnFlux> Riddell: btw, I told you that the kde4 release date would be pushed back :-D  I win!
<TunaTom> But in one question remains: Why then should I want to see that value?
* dASkreech waves at Riddell from over here :)
<NAZ87> Anyone would please help me with pppoe internet connection?
<Tm_T> Riddell sir, welcome back
<TunaTom> I have to leave. Thanks JohnFlux. Can I ask some more tomorrow?
<JohnFlux> TunaTom: sure
<JohnFlux> TunaTom: i'm always around
* JohnFlux has no social life
<JohnFlux> :-D
* TunaTom has two kids that want to go to bed.
<TunaTom> :)
<jhutchins> Like we're going to limit answers to one day.
<jhutchins> NAZ87: This isn't your first time on, is it.
<jhutchins> NAZ87: What's the problem?
<NAZ87> yes, it is my first time here
<NAZ87> maybe is better going in private?
<NAZ87> jhutchins, i'm sorry for my English...
<dASkreech> NAZ87: No answers are always better in the open
<NAZ87> ok, ok
<NAZ87> so...
<Riddell> Tm_T: I'm not back anywhere, still in Tenerife (also I'm yet to be offered a knighthood)
<NAZ87> i don't exactly know how to connect properly my pc on the Net...
<Tm_T> Riddell: oh, so sorry sir, my mistake
* Tm_T hides
<Riddell> don't hide!  just stop calling me sir
<NAZ87> i have a Ethernet modem
<Riddell> JohnFlux: did I doubt you?
<ScorpKing> NAZ87: model? make?
<NAZ87> and I use to connect it by typing "sudo /etc/init.d/networking stop
<NAZ87> and then "sudo /etc/init.d/networking start"
<NAZ87> ... and it works, because i configured the modem with pppoe conf, but...
<paolo_> i'm still fighting with my wi-fi nic. drivers seem correctly installed, but iwconfig says " Access Point: Not-Associated" what should i do? thniks
<JohnFlux> Riddell: i don't think so :-D
<Tm_T> Riddell: yes, sir!
<JohnFlux> Riddell: but uh I win anyway
<NAZ87> first of all: the automatic connection at startup doesn't work
<NAZ87> and, i wish i could connect my pc using a graphical application
<NAZ87> in my Kubuntu 7.04 there is Knetwork manager but it seems to be "under" the command "networking-start"
<NAZ87> and i don't know how to use it  well
<NAZ87> any suggestion?
<ScorpKing> NAZ87: the command you always used should work. check your cable and whatever you get dhcp from.
<jhutchins> NAZ87: I'll see what answers you get from people familiar with the GUI before I recommend diald.
<jhutchins> I seem to remember a pppoe specific package from a few years ago, non-gui also.
<ScorpKing> jhutchins: how does diald work on eth0? that should be straight forward networking right?
<NAZ87> SkorpKing:the command actually works... but why does the auto-connection at startup doesn't?
<ScorpKing> NAZ87: not sure. is there anything in the logs maybe?
<jhutchins> diald looks for attempts to route over a defined connection and brings up that connection on demand.  It's meant to work with dial-up ppp, but works fine with pppoe.
<centermedia> hello
<umformer> hi all
<centermedia> oi
<centermedia> hi
<jhutchins> NAZ87: I suppose you could add the command to rc.local
<NAZ87> SkorpKing: don't call me stupid, but... what logs?
<ScorpKing> jhutchins: i see. :)
<umformer> first time using irc
<jhutchins> NAZ87: Main log is /var/log/messages, but ppp usually has it's own logs as well.
<centermedia> what skeaking portugues
<centermedia> alguem fala portugues
<NAZ87> ok...
<ScorpKing> NAZ87: very few people are stupid. they're just uneducated.
<jhutchins> !pt | centermedia
<ubotu> centermedia: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigado.
<jhutchins> Nah, plenty of people are stupid, but not too many make it here!
<NAZ87> the fact is that i cannot really know when my pc is connected and when is not...
<ScorpKing> lol
<centermedia> #ubuntu-pt
<jhutchins> NAZ87: We presume that if you're here, you have questions.  That or answering them amuses you.
<poison--> centermedia, eu falo
<centermedia> ou
<jhutchins> NAZ87: Um, there are packages to use the keyboard lights to monitor your connection, and any number of on-screen widgets that will tell you that.
<centermedia> blz
<umformer> ufff
<NAZ87> because the small icon of Knetwork manager always shows that the PC is connected...
<umformer> kids ?
<centermedia> poison:
<poison--> fala
<umformer> ok
<centermedia> vc saca de servidores em linux:] 
<jhutchins> NAZ87: You need to set it to monitor the ppp connection, because it's showing the ethernet connection, which is always up.
<NAZ87> but sometimes i lost the connection (and i don't know if it's a network problem or a problem of my PC)
<centermedia> sou ranso no merda do ruindos, to querendo migrar pros sistemas livres
<centermedia> mas to meio sem um comeo
<jhutchins> NAZ87: Dropped connections are just part of ppp.
<poison--> entra no ubuntu-pt
<NAZ87> jhutchins: when i type the "stop" command in the shell, the icon shows that the connection is broken...
* ScorpKing is away...
<centermedia> blz
<NAZ87> but i have to think it shows the ETHernet connection
<pagan0ne> can someone help me with serial ports in virtualbox, or direct me to where i can get help
<jhutchins> NAZ87: You should be able to set up a "check ping" or "test ping" to monitor the connection, and set it to reconnect if it drops.
<jhutchins> pagan0ne: #virtualbox?
<pagan0ne> jhutchins: was there, channel was empty?
<jhutchins> pagan0ne: You'll probably have to try the forums/mailing list then.
<NAZ87> jhutchins: good idea, but i'm sorry i don't think i'm able to do that...
<NAZ87> do i have to build a script?
<jhutchins> NAZ87: I don't have the gui stuff, but it seems to me that kppp does that.
<pagan0ne> jhutchins: no no that cant be :( oh well, ill try there unless someone else has some idea how to configure VBox to pass through serial port connections to the hardware
<NAZ87> or maybe a bash command?
<NAZ87> jhutchins: I have kppp installed but i think it's only for dial-up connections
<NAZ87> i mean: in the program description is written that it works with dial-up connection
<jhutchins> NAZ87: I think it will also work with pppoe, because it works for pptp/vpn.
<NAZ87> jhutchins: ok, thanks, i will try (not now because i have to go...)
<jhutchins> also take a look at the docs for pppd.
<NAZ87> jhutchins: where can i find them?
<jhutchins> man pppd, # pppd in konq
<NAZ87> jhutchins: ok thanks, very kind of you... now i have to go, i'm going to try with kppp tomorrow
<NAZ87> see you here!!!
<NAZ87> bye bye everybody
<NAZ87>  (and sorry for my bad English) ;)
<poison--> now im getting really crazy with smb
<poison--> im able to axx the linux share but after i getinto the folder, it says folder doesnt exist
<poison--> lmao
<pagan0ne> anyone know how i can get a listing of what serial ports ubuntu reconizes on my system, and what hardware is attached to those ports?
<parsnip> hi all
* parsnip waves
<JohnFlux> pagan0ne: you can't probe serial ports for hardware
<JohnFlux> pagan0ne: there's no standard for sending such questions to anything attached to the serial port
<pagan0ne> JohnFlux: that sucks, so theres no way to know what i have connected to ttyS2 and ttyS3 just from the software? to see if they are even talking to the hardware?
<JohnFlux> pagan0ne: you can view the raw data
<JohnFlux> pagan0ne: cat /dev/ttyS2
<pagan0ne> JohnFlux: ill try that, thanks
<pagan0ne> JohnFlux: is there even any way to tell IF sompthing is connected?
<JohnFlux> pagan0ne: none
<JohnFlux> pagan0ne: the serial port is the most basic port.  It's just a bunch of data lines
<JohnFlux> uh opps
<pagan0ne> JohnFlux: lol, i figured as much, but was hoping that i could atleast get software to tell me SOMPTHING was connected...
<boubbin> is it possible to "boot" ubuntu with "/" not mounted ?
<JohnFlux> pagan0ne: it's just a bunch of data lines with a chip that talks the standard protocol RS232
<parsnip> Is there any way to make apt-get automatically download dependancies without me having to say yes to download them
<JohnFlux> boubbin: sure - you have a filesystem rolled into boot files
<boubbin> :)
<JohnFlux> boubbin: called an initrd - - initial ram disk
<boubbin> i need to resize the / partition
<JohnFlux> boubbin: I would just boot of a knoppix disk then
<JohnFlux> and use the gui resize tools on that
<boubbin> yeah
<JohnFlux> boubbin: but it is totally doable from the initrd
<pagan0ne> JohnFlux: well say i had a bin file i needed to flash to a device, in windows the manufacturer provides a spefic utility to flash it with, and regular bin updates, however under ubuntu, the software wont run in wine, and i cant get the serial ports to pass through to a VM, is there any other way to try to flash the device? im not worried about bricking it....
<JohnFlux> boubbin: but I'm not sure if it includes a resize util
<JohnFlux> boubbin: it's kept very small, for obvious reasons
<boubbin> livecd is fine
<boubbin> JohnFlux it has apt-get :P
<JohnFlux> boubbin: I meant the initrd
<boubbin> ok nice
<JohnFlux> pagan0ne: can you do "cat /dev/ttyS3"  or does it give an error?
<pagan0ne> JohnFlux: read/write error
<pagan0ne> pagan0ne: i beleave the device needs to be in a certin state to attempt the flash though, right after a hard reboot the device i beleave is ready to be flashed, havent tried cat'ing it then
<JohnFlux> pagan0ne:  it will be near impossible to do from linux.  you don't know what speed to talk to it even
<poison--> how can i make a file to alow read/write/executable?
<JohnFlux> pagan0ne: you don't know the parity to use, and so on
<pagan0ne> JohnFlux: if i could find out speed and parity info would that help?
<JohnFlux> pagan0ne: not really
<JohnFlux> pagan0ne: you still don't know the command to put it in the correct mode
<JohnFlux> pagan0ne:  well
<JohnFlux> pagan0ne: if you are interested, you can attach a listener to the serial port, in windows, inside a VM
<soon> Any suggestions where I might get a FULL Openoffice package for my AMD64 based Kubuntu??
<JohnFlux> pagan0ne: then write down what it sends to the data port
<pagan0ne> JohnFlux: well asfar as communicating with the device, there's a chance i could get in touch with a developer for it, and get that kind of info,
<JohnFlux> pagan0ne: then replicate that in linux.  it will probably only be a few characters
<JohnFlux> pagan0ne: you can run the windows program in vmware, and see what it sets the serial port to
<JohnFlux> pagan0ne: stupid question...
<JohnFlux> pagan0ne: have you enabled serial ports in the bios
<pagan0ne> JohnFlux: that shouldnt be a problem, what program under linux would i use to set the mode, open the port, and transfer the bin
<JohnFlux> pagan0ne: that would be what is preventing you from passing the serial ports to vmware
<pagan0ne> JohnFlux: yeah, serial ports are enabled under bios, when i dual boot, windows sees them fine
<JohnFlux> pagan0ne: windows enables them and overrides the bios
<JohnFlux> pagan0ne: linux doesn't
<JohnFlux> pagan0ne: might want to double check your bios settings
<genii> poison--: chmod XX   where XX is +x or +r or +w    or -x -r or -w
<pagan0ne> JohnFlux: if windows is doing that, it would be the first time ive seen it, ill double check, but im 99% sure its enabled
<JohnFlux> pagan0ne: it's well known that IBM etc laptops disable the bios ports in the bios for some reason
<JohnFlux> pagan0ne: so that they work in windows (which turns them back on) but not in linux
<pagan0ne> JohnFlux: custom built rig, with a gigabit mobo
<JohnFlux> pagan0ne: one problem that I also had once..
<JohnFlux> pagan0ne: turned out that a braille driver auto attaches to the serial port
<pagan0ne> ill make sure thats off, thanks for the heads up there
<JohnFlux> pagan0ne: I had to rmmod it
<JohnFlux> pagan0ne: you need to get to the state where cat /proc/ttyS2  doesn't give errors
<JohnFlux> pagan0ne: that means linux can't see it
<JohnFlux> pagan0ne: you can try:   cat /proc/tty/driver/serial
<pagan0ne> JohnFlux: ok,. ill see what i can do... maby it is a bios issue
<JohnFlux> pagan0ne: that will sure you if it at least sees the UART
<JohnFlux> the UART is the chip that does the RS232 talk
<JohnFlux> pagan0ne: good luck
<pagan0ne> when i cat /proc/tty/driver/serial i get 5 lines of text back, what am i looking for?
<pagan0ne> JohnFlux: 0: uart:16550A port:000003F8 irq:4 tx:0 rx:0  ?? that means it sees it right?
<poison--> ty genii
<mbox> hi
<poison--> still cant write nfo with smb on smb4k.lock :(
<poison--> root@takedown:~# ls -l /var/lock/
<mbox> is there a way, that after "unrar -x file.rar" the rar files get deleted if it got extracet OK?
<poison--> total 4
<poison--> -rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 835 2007-09-19 17:00 smb4k.lock
<poison--> anitin wrong there?
<JohnFlux> pagan0ne: on ttyS0 only
<JohnFlux> pagan0ne: you want it presumably on ttyS3 etc
<pagan0ne> JohnFlux: ok, well ttyS0 isnt listed in /dev
<dASkreech> poison--: Hmm? Permissions?
<poison--> yeap
<dASkreech> soon: What is Full ?
<JohnFlux> pagan0ne: oh hmm
<JohnFlux> pagan0ne: i don't know
<JohnFlux> ;)
<poison--> think im gonna reinstall smb
<soon> The package provided by Ubuntu does not include all, of the original OOo packages as far as I can tell
<soon> I think I found the deb files here though : http://ftp.linux.cz/pub/localization/OpenOffice.org/devel/680/SRC680_m228/Build-1/
<GuHhH> my apache always points to the same page, even if i use differents virtualhosts at different dirs... help please! apache2ctl -S -> http://apache.pastebin.ca/703753
<pagan0ne> JohnFlux: any reason it wouldnt be listed? it starts at ttyS2
<dASkreech> mbox: && rm file.rar
<dASkreech> soon: What is missing?
<dASkreech> hi ompaul
<mbox> dASkreech: yeah but then i have to retype the filename everytime ... is thought more of a parameter ... man page does not help me ;(
<soon> Im not exactly sure - I've uninstalled the Ubuntu package
<ompaul> dASkreech, hi
<poison--> brb
<dASkreech> mbox: bash as a thing where you can reuse the last parameter
<mbox> kkthx
<dASkreech> mbox: try && rm !$
<_osh> If I upload something through frost, the uploaded file does have some overhead put into persistent-temp, right? So how much does a file grow by?
<_osh> If I want to upload 1GB, how much extra space do I need to convert and start the upload? 20% 50%?
<_osh> Argh. Wrong channel.
<flake> Hi, I just installed a SB Audigy SE for cheap, it works great after setting it as the default sound card
<flake> I tried to play wolf et while having my music playing, but the sound is muted in ET.  Is there a way I can do both
<flake> vlc is playing the music
<dASkreech> !keys
<ubotu> Keyboard shortcuts can be set in System -> Preferences -> Keyboard Shortcuts (Gnome) or "Input Actions" in KControl (KDE). If your multimedia keys don't work with that, try the 'keytouch' package, explained at http://keytouch.sourceforge.net (GNOME) or https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KDEMultimediaKeys (KDE) - See !Keyboard for changing layouts
<newbie> hi
<newbie> does anyone know how to set up a webcam in linux
<newbie> I have a logitech  quickcam pro 3000
<newbie> and it doesnt seem to work
<stdin> !webcam
<ubotu> Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<DaSkreech> lo
<dennis__> errr
<dennis__> so who wants to walk me through this 3D problem with ATI
<CappinItrebal> I'm trying to configure a printer to be shared via CUPs within my local network, but I can't actually log into the System Administrator's "Print Server" -> "Configure Server" dialoge ; I've added my user to the lpadmin group (the SystemGroup directive in my CUPS config file) and I still can't access it, I also gave root a password and tried that, but to no avail
<jhutchins> CappinItrebal: 	http://tinyurl.com/3csnpd
<CappinItrebal> aye, thanks
<CappinItrebal> yarr, *tosses jhutchins a dabloon - talklikeapirate.com )
<DaSkreech> denism_: Which ?
<jhutchins> I am a pirate, from a long line of pirates.  My family was in Jamaica when there was no legitimate business in Jamaica.  By definition, the way I talk IS how a pirate talks.
<jhutchins> arrrgg.
<CappinItrebal> arrrgg
<uga> okay... finally this is getting in shape
<DaSkreech> Arrrrrr
<CappinItrebal> arrg, this isn't working right.. *plays with it a touch more*
<uga> now lets recover the home from my old disk
<jhutchins> CappinItrebal: If that URL is still valid for Feisty, please let me know.
<CappinItrebal> ok
<uga> is it possible to hotplug an IDE drive? =)
<DaSkreech> jhutchins: course that's actually true for me :)
<DaSkreech> replacing politician with pirate but ... close enough
<stdin> uga: nay, it not be sommin' yer be wantin' te do
<CappinItrebal> aye, jhutchins: its worse - it just freezes now
<CappinItrebal> doesn't let me even type in a password
<ScorpKing> it's possible but not advised. i got a friend who hotplug his hd when he feels like it.
<uga> stdin: I thought the channel was meant to be in english :P
<jhutchins> CappinItrebal: arg, sounds like somethin' else be amiss as well.
<stdin> it be english, aye
<jhutchins> ScorpKing: I used to hot-patch 220 volt theatre lights - but I don't recommend it.
<dappermuis> aye stdin, ol peg-leg day!
<CappinItrebal> jhutchins: yarr, I'm going to reinstall kubuntu, matey, I've only had it for a few days (haven't done more than an hours work on them) and I've been screwing it up the whole time :P
<jhutchins> CappinItrebal: easier to reinstall when it's not three years of settings and customization.
<CappinItrebal> yep
<CappinItrebal> and I figured if I messed it up this quickly, I'll have bigger problems later on :P
<Kein> !adeptfix > Kein
<viras> hello everybody
<viras> join #compiz-fusion
<stdin> viras: any reason?
<cloakable> stdin: Because viras says so, apparently.
* stdin is the cappin of his own ship thank-ye, I be joining no compiz channel 
<cloakable> hehe
* cloakable has dropped kubuntu on his laptop. went back to Debian.
<stdin> to the plank with ye! :p
<uga> stdin: I really can't understand how linux support can be so bad on recentish cpu and boards
<uga> it took me ages to set this one up
<uga> if I had not been using linux since 98, I'd have given up
<cloakable> stdin: It wouldn't install :P
<cloakable> Debian would. No contest :P
<jhutchins> uga: You would think people would notice if they couldn't install it.
<jhutchins> ...but no, they go blithely ahead and run it, using it on a daily basis, in offices and homes.
<Karti> Hi all, just a quick one, anyone know of some good links/link for tutorials to create login screens and themes etc
<uga> jhutchins: oh, they do. I've seen tons of forums commenting on teh bugs I just had
<uga> jhutchins: and they aren't new. Rather oldish
<uga> yet, unfixed even on the next gen versions
<uga> jhutchins: its' not like the distros don't support the hw. It's just the installers are seriously broken
<uga> jhutchins: notice it's not hw hard to boot up. Wen XP managed bot
<uga> booting, no matter it bein gnew
<uga> but the installer was unable to even find an ide cd-rom, where it's booting from
<uga> and then the installer tries once and again using stupid framebuffer modes, even in safe graphics modes
<jhutchins> You would think with so many people unable to install it without advanced knowledge there would be fewer people using it.
<uga> jhutchins: there _are_ fewer peope using it
<jhutchins> All going to Vista, are they?
<uga> I installed linux on many people's boxes myself. They don't dare installing
<uga> jhutchins: no, they hate vista, they use XP
<dappermuis> Karti, the best way to learn is to study existing themes :D
<jhutchins> uga: Fascinating.  What planet is this on again?
<uga> jhutchins: I know it's hard ot make something work on all hw (rather, impossible), but... these bugs got identified and solved this same year
<Karti> dappermuis: cheers, I'm generally happy with that but its the location and an idea of where to start,
<uga> jhutchins: you ever go outside this channel?
<uga> people do use windows, no matter what you think
<jhutchins> uga: No, I'm just a bot.
<uga> if do you, you sure know most don't ever think about linux
<uga> and lots hate vista
<uga> its' buggy as hell
<dappermuis> Karti, what i've done in the past is to download a theme or whatever from kde-look.org and then try make sense of it - the configuration files generally tend to show locations, etc
<uga> jhutchins: so far I've told many friends that they should try newest linux distros and that new machines will run fine
<uga> now I don't dare. Really don't
<jhutchins> Yep, soon linux will just be a memory and a hobby among old geeks.
<DaSkreech> you don't dare?
<Karti> dappermuis: Thanks, that where I am currently getting my inspiration from!
<dappermuis> sorry to jump in so late, but uga, what new machines don't run linux?
<uga> DaSkreech: after seeing myself in pain installing kubuntu? no, I don't
<dappermuis> Karti :)
<DaSkreech> uga: :)
<DaSkreech> jhutchins: Though honestly installing is a pain for most people
<DaSkreech> I know people who call the computer Word
<uga> dappermuis: get an asus p5k board, plug the CD drive to the IDE, and have fun. No CD-Rom found... and... its' booting from CD!
<jhutchins> DaSkreech: Well, some of the questions are a bid hard if you've never done anything but point-and-click
<dappermuis> DaSkreech, imho its easier to install kubuntu than windows
<DaSkreech> Yeah I've gotten that already/ That was fun
<uga> dappermuis: the CD per se is supported, just the drivers aren't properly loaded
<DaSkreech> dappermuis: Agreed too
<DaSkreech> dappermuis: But we are talking about people who can't install windows either
<uga> dappermuis: I had to install XP and dig for info on the net. I haven't installed windows on any of my boxes for the last 5 years
<DaSkreech> They can barely install a program
<dappermuis> uga, i see - though how often does that really happen? maybe in special cases it does, but im sure that it also happens on windows
<dappermuis> SaSkreech, i see :)
<jhutchins> Someone who had run linux before, or been around the linux community, might know that Asus boards are not known for good support.  Not even in Windows for that matter.
<DaSkreech> The kind of people who you tell to click on next and they call you back after a half hour to ask you which button the Next button on the keyboard is beside
<dappermuis> lol
<dappermuis> yes, asus is pretty crap on windows
<uga> dappermuis: I don't think it's that especial. I'm half sure it happens on any system with sata drives and an ide CD
<dappermuis> my mom had countless problems till i told her to get a thinkpad ;)
<dappermuis> uga, nope - i've got multiple sata drives and an ide cd drive
<dappermuis> relatively old board though
<DaSkreech> Anyway
<DaSkreech>  Night!
<uga> dappermuis: what's strange is the solution... boot option generic.all_generic_ide=1. Do you know what it exactly does?
<jhutchins> uga: Yeah, so all those people with sata drives and CD's must be running XP, and only pretending to ask questions here about stuff like ATI video.
<uga> loads all IDE modules?
<ScorpKing> i had a ASUS P5PE-VM board and it worked fine with kubuntu
<uga> jhutchins: sata drives and IDE CDs
<jhutchins> Yeah, them.
<dappermuis> uga, nope, don't know - but i'm sure google can tell you
<mauri> when i download the upgrades, where are they located on the disk before to install them
<uga> jhutchins: most don't even know what IDE is when they buy sata boxes ;)
<jhutchins> Thousands of people every day.  How sad!
<uga> jhutchins: you don't have thousands of people installing linux on a daily basis, anyway ;))
<uga> dappermuis: google helps when you can boot the machine and get a network
<dappermuis> lol - right
<uga> dappermuis: and half the solutions were broken, and nobody on irc could help
<uga> out of ... 400 people, nobody had a clue
<uga> so... how many people really install linux on those kind of boxes=
<uga> answer: nobody
<jhutchins> Over 2000 people hit distrowatch's ubuntu page in the last thirty days.  They must be terribly disappointed that they can't install it.
<uga> jhutchins: read up there...
<uga> if people don't hit those bugs, is because they don't install linux on them
<mauri> have the kubuntu a 3d desktop as vista?
<uga> and they are pretty popular new boxes
<jhutchins> Yeah, linux is doomed allright.
<dappermuis> uga, it seems you experienced a problem which isn't too common
<jhutchins> Might as well shut the channel down.
<uga> jhutchins: dont' act like a jerk, please. I'm just saying that either people go nuts like me, or they don't bother installing linux. Because the bugs exist on new popular boxes
<uga> and given half the results in google don't help, I believe they do go nuts
<uga> dappermuis: I hope it's not that common, but the machine is ;)
<uga> dappermuis: asus boards aren't exactly unpopular
<dappermuis> uga, they're not exactly that popular either :)
<uga> dappermuis: true that possibly people don't use IDE drives on them
<uga> dappermuis: what do people use,... abit? =)
<uga> somebody here told me that asus is one of the best supported boards... when I wanted intel ;)
<jhutchins> Then again, it could just be that you happened to hit a problem you didn't understand, and it's not something that bothers the millions of other linux users in the world.  Lonely as that may seem, it's likely.
<dappermuis> erm, intel boards?
<uga> jhutchins: okay, my machine is unique  =)
<jhutchins> uga: Coming in here and declaring ubuntu or linux a failure because you had a problem is pretty stupid.
<uga> dappermuis: yes, they are rather robust. I've been running one for the last 3 years...almost 24h/7d, non stop
<uga> jhutchins: I didn't say that
<dappermuis> nice
<jhutchins> uga: Sure sounded like it to me.
<uga> jhutchins: I only said there's a known solution and I find it pretty silly that it's not being fixed
<dappermuis> anyone ever used the OO.o solver tool?
<jhutchins> uga: You said you couldn't recommend it and that everybody was using xP instead of linux - which we're obviously not.
<ScorpKing> uga: check the IDE and SATA settings in the BIOS. play around with them and see what work.
<jhutchins> uga: That's what faq's and wiki's are for.
<dappermuis> ScorpKing :)
<uga> jhutchins: I Said I couldn't recommend it on new boxes anymore, as I used to do
<ScorpKing> hiya dappermuis! :)
<jhutchins> uga: This is why you are not a journalist with a wide reputation.
<dappermuis> ScorpKing, you enjoying the summer weather?
<uga> jhutchins: nor I wanted to
<jhutchins> over-generalization.
<uga> journalists just write about what they used in the last 5 minutes on their old unused boxes
<jhutchins> Yes, of course they do.
<ScorpKing> dappermuis: it's great! one week in a row. it's warm enough to swim now :)
<uga> jhutchins: I'm writing about what I had to do in the last 2 whole days, and knowing exactly what I was doing
<jhutchins> Sorry, I'll stop baiting the troll.
<dappermuis> ScorpKing, yes! i was even thinking of going to the beach today!
<dappermuis> lol jhutchins
<uga> jhutchins: troll? =)
<uga> I thought I was a linux supporter and coder ;)
<ScorpKing> dappermuis: the water is to cold in CT for me. lol
<dappermuis> ScorpKing, lol
<uga> jhutchins: btw, I requested yesterday somebody to add the issue to the FAQ, and I even contacted devs
<uga> so no idea what FAQs are for, other than telling people how to use nvidia
<ScorpKing> anyone here know something about gimp batch scripts?
<uga> and btw, nvidia faqs dont' explain how to install nvidia drivers when there's no monitor
<dappermuis> i wonder why people have so many problems setting up nvidia cards?
<dappermuis> i'd never done it before and i set one up using the nvidia driver in about 2 mins without problems
<uga> dappermuis: the main problem, at least for me, isnt' gfx card support. nv does mostly fine. Although somehow kubuntu chose vesa for mine
<uga> I believe the problems come when your monitor doesn't support vesa modes
<uga> ie, those lcd monitors that got only a couple possible resolutions
<genii> uga: Incidentally my p5kse board came with linux source code for the sata/ide controller (it was on the system board cdrom)
<uga> 791 does mostly
<dappermuis> urgh, i've got a report to write
<dappermuis> bbl
<uga> genii: really? that's the one I have. The se.. and... what am I meant to do. Build from source code to install? =))
<uga> I didn't bother checkign the CDs btw, thanks for the info
<uga> genii: btw, did you run into similar trouble?
<genii> uga: I first set mine up with controller in bios to be in compatible mode. then I booted to livecd, installed some essentials, compiled, saved to floppy. then I insmod the file from floppy during install from alternate.
<ScorpKing> anyway, here is the gimp script i want to run but i don't think it will work. http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/37949/
<uga> genii: uhm.. I didn't see any IDE compatibility modes :/
<ScorpKing> uga: i think it's under one of the SATA options
<uga> genii: anyway, nice to know there are other solutions
<uga> I'll check next time I reboot
<genii> uga: The other trouble i had was with stalling due to pcmcia trying to load i83265.ko
<uga> oh, nothing like that here
<uga> uhm... now that I remember.. I have to reboot to locate the old ide drive ..,
<ubuntu> how do i change my resolution higher than 640 x 480 if thats as high as it will go in system ettings
<ScorpKing> uga: in the BIOS. Main --> IDE Configuration --> Onboard IDE Operate Mode
<uga> as it's only got one IDE interface... would you suggest having the disk or the dvd drive, as master?
<uga> ScorpKing: thanks
<genii> uga i normally put them in cable select with hd on end of cable. hd fails, cd becomes master.
<uga> genii: okay, thanks
<genii> uga: np
<uga> brb. Rebooting
<genii> ubuntu: you edit with admin privelege the xorg.conf file and add in some higher resolution combinations under the default depth area.
<NickPresta> Greetings #kubuntu
<genii> ubuntu: If your default depth is set to 24, look for a line with: Depth 24 and under similar to this: Modes           "1024x768" "800x600" "720x400" "640x480"               where you add in another resolution in the same way you see there. Save the file, logout, restart the login manager by ctrl-alt-backspace, login again
<jhutchins> ubuntu: You might need to install a different driver for your video card to get full resolution.
<jhutchins> ubuntu: Do you know what card you have?
<ubuntu> jhutchins:  i could find out
<genii> jhutchins: Good point, also he may be using something like vesa
<ubuntu> ill do what genii said first then that
<jhutchins> 640x480 sounds like it.
<genii> ubuntu: First, make a backup of that file
<genii> ubuntu: then you have something usable to revert to in case it does not work
<damian> hey guys i'm having trouble getting root priveledges in my account
<damian> can anyone help me out?
<ubuntu> genii: ok but im new at this, so i just searches xorg.conf and got 4 of them, where do i find this at?
<NickPresta> damian, can you explain in greater detail what the problem seems to be?
<NickPresta> !root | damian
<ubotu> damian: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth.. there is no root password. Then you will see that it is sudo that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<tekstacy> 'lo all
<genii> ubuntu: The one we need is /etc/X11/xorg.conf    but as i stressed, make a backup first of it.
<Doctor_Nick> yay
<genii> ubuntu: eg, in konsole: sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.back
<tekstacy> I enabled password-less login, x is screwed up. Ho do I login to console without it trying to start x
<tekstacy> ?
<genii> ubuntu: then if you get stuck in text mode, you can do reverse the names but otherwise same command to revert the file.
<ubuntu> k
<genii> ubuntu: also if stuck in text ,after revrting the backup file do sudo /etc/init.d/kdm restart
<tekstacy> is there a way to login to the command line and re-install x-org drivers?
<tekstacy> I don't want to re-install everything if I don't have to
<genii> tekstacy: you can reconfigure the xorg server
<NickPresta> tekstacy, to get to a console, hit control+alt+F1 (F1 through F6 should work). Then run `sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg`
<tekstacy> I can't get into the system, it starts up, then it goes blank
<tekstacy> NickPresta, THANK you thank you
<genii> tekstacy: If you know the answers to most of the questions about what driver and resolutions etc, you can do: sudo dpkg --reconfigure xserver-xorg          this will work even from Recovery mode. If you do this in recovery mode from text, do after    telinit 2    to start regular operation after
<NickPresta> tekstacy, no problem. I would hate to see someone reinstall their whole system just because of a display problem :)
<genii> tekstacy: Sorry, NickPresta had right, dpkg-reconfigure       rather :) But otherwise else there holds
<tekstacy> geni, THANK you!
<tekstacy> whew, my life was looking pretty bleak for a moment...
* genii sips a coffee and reminisces about xf86config
<tekstacy> crap
<tekstacy> it says package xserver.org is not installed
<uga> heh, I ended up removing the DVD drive
<tekstacy> isn't that something I need to run the window manager?
<uga> the IDE cable won't reach to both the disk and dvd
<uga> I think I'll end up buying some new sata dvdrw
<tekstacy> oh, nevermind, stupid spelling error....DOH
<Soulwarp> hi kubuntu buddies =)
<ScorpKing> helo
<tekstacy> what do you add to CL display output one page at a time
<rrbiz> hello
<tekstacy> er, "to display...
* ScorpKing is making more coffee
* Soulwarp grabs a cup too
<stdin> tekstacy: use   command | less     or    command | more
<tekstacy> thanks
<uga_> heh... never unplug the ups in teh way I did ;)
<rrbiz> in gnome it shows the status of my UPS, in KDE it doesn't
<tekstacy> ok, dpkg -reconfigure didn't work, it says conflicting opperators
<NickPresta> tekstacy, no space
<NickPresta> `dpkg-reconfigure`
<tekstacy> oic, cool, thanks
<waylandbill> rrbiz: I would think that APC notification on the desktop is an odd issue. It seems like a server issue really.
<rrbiz> waylandbill: if kpowersave would recognize it i can set this box to shutdown or hibernate
* tekstacy runs around the room cheering and hugginf NickPresta and genie
<tekstacy> I can see!!
<NickPresta> tekstacy, I'm glad. :)
<BluesKaj> !botsnack NickPresta & genii
<tekstacy_> cool, now I'm not tethered to that stupid desk
<BluesKaj> !botsnack | NickPresta & genii
<ubotu> NickPresta & genii: Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<BluesKaj> oops, wrong one
<dappermuis> haha, yum
<BluesKaj> !cookie | NickPresta & genii
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cookie - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
* genii gives everyone coffee 
<BluesKaj> dumb unco-operative bot
<genii> BluesKaj: Heh
<tekstacy> so, us new people bug you about stuff like that untill we learn enough that people start to bug us?  :)
<tekstacy> the circle of life
<BluesKaj> yup, that's about it
<BluesKaj> I never stop learning new stuff here , tho
<tekstacy> I'll prob spend an hour or so learning about the commands I was told to use....   :)
<tekstacy> Sort of like it, reminds me of when I was a kid just getting into these things.
<Ch1ppy> hey, I'm having trouble renewing my DHCP lease, can anyone help me out?
#kubuntu 2007-09-20
<tekstacy> Does kubuntu keep track of temperature as good as XP? I get a bit nervous with this laptop
<BluesKaj> tekstacy, if anything it should run cooler on kubuntu than windows from what i've heard here
<tekstacy> Cool   :)   It does seem to use less resources, so that is some hope
* tekstacy lights the pipe
<Ch1ppy> ...no one knows how to renew a DHCP lease?
<BluesKaj> lappys still need good air circlulation
<tekstacy> Ch1ppy, sorry
<Ch1ppy> :S one would think that would be pretty simple :S
<Ch1ppy> oh well
<BluesKaj> what do you mean dhcp lease renewal?
<Ch1ppy> er
<Ch1ppy> I have a DHCP address
<Ch1ppy> and I need a new one
<Ch1ppy> however, if I ifdown/ifup, I get the same one
<tekstacy> type "/list" and see if you find a better place to ask.
<dappermuis> tekstacy, my cpu fan was stuffed from all the dust that was building up inside of it - windows said absolutely nothing about it, whereas linux told me that there was a problem and went into a "slower" operating mode
<dappermuis> Ch1ppy, just curious why you need a new ip?
<dappermuis> oh, and i don't know how to tell it to get a new one, but you could always just hardcode it?
<tekstacy> From what I understand, my ISP renews my DHCP lease every 24 hours, no way to change that
<Ch1ppy> dappermuis: I'm in res @ my uni, and they throttle you if you don't have a valid DHCP lease... every day I come back from class and my DHCP lease is no longer valid, and I can't ever get a new one
<dappermuis> Ch1ppy, i see
<Ch1ppy> yeah
<dappermuis> hmm, don't know how to do that :/
<Ch1ppy> and I don't like getting throttled to 10kb/s
<Ch1ppy> so...
<BluesKaj> no dynamic IP addys allowed there
<Ch1ppy> what do you mean?
<tekstacy> You're in college, arn't you supposed to steal someone else's connection anyway?
<BluesKaj> automatic IP change everytime you connect to the net
<Ch1ppy> tekstacy: yes, the universities :P
<dappermuis> Ch1ppy, as far as i understand DHCP is conifigured to get the most recently used IP if possible, which means you'r trying to get DHCP to do what it's not "meant" to do
<Ch1ppy> BluesKaj: I have to use a DHCP IP from them
<Ch1ppy> dappermuis: probably, but I don't really have a choice in the matter :S
<dappermuis> which puts you in a rather touch spot
* dappermuis thinks
<Ch1ppy> yeah
<tekstacy> Smoke break.   Thanks for the help everyone
<dappermuis> see the man for dhcp-options
<stdin> !away > tekstacy|elsewhe
<dappermuis> urgh, im going to bed - have class tomorrow
<BluesKaj> Ch1ppy, I thought UBC was bit more enlightened than that...my son attended Uvic and he never had such troubles ... that's a bummer :(
<Ch1ppy> BluesKaj: yeah, no kidding.  It's very annoying actually
<Ch1ppy> Although they do have instructions for Debian that I just found, trying that out
<BluesKaj> might work
<Ch1ppy> hm, I think I may have got it
<Ch1ppy> I had to use pump to manually refresh the address
<kristjan_> how do I run compiz? alt-f2 'compiz --replace'?
<Ch1ppy> kristjan_: I believe so, yes
<ScorpKing> does anyone here know how to write .scm files for gimp?
<shadowhywind> hay all I am going to start taking my laptop to class, And i am looking for some note taking programs *Sort of like windows onenote* I have tried basket but its features are limited. Any ideas?
<Tm_T> I have no idea what kind of program this "onenote" is
<shadowhywind> onenote is sort of like KDE's basket program. But it allows you to say "draw" where ever.
<BluesKaj> heh, get an mp3 player with a mic & record functions
<shadowhywind> would be a bad idea, prof has a very strong accent
<BluesKaj> heh, what else is new ...yer lucky he speaks your language :)
<shadowhywind> I have found a program (xournel) that will allow me to draw over stuff.. But it wont let me type txt in *since its made for a tablet pc*.
<shadowhywind> blueskaj true
<Alp`> hi there
<CBZ32> hi
<Alp`> i made a mistake (dont even know which one), and now i cant log in to kde. i made something in the system configuration i think, but i only remember that i changed the wallpaper for the login process
<CBZ32> :)
<Alp`> however, if i login and choose kde to boot, then i see that wallpaper for very short time and get back to the login screen again
<Alp`> atm i'm in recovery mode, only with console
<Alp`> and i have no idea where to check for errors
<Alp`> if i go to console and startx then i only see a black screen and nothing happens
<CBZ32> :(
<Alp`> any ideas?
<CBZ32> that really suck... i have no idea.. didyou try to login as root ?
<Alp`> no
<BluesKaj> Alp`, maybe your xorg file needs reconfiguring ..have you ever edited the xserver-xorg file ?
<Alp`> BluesKaj: i did. my last change was replacing the mouse driver. but i tested it and it was fine. i think i didnt changed anything after that
<Alp`> but i could try to start with a backuped one
<Alp`> well let me try that... brb
<Alp`> i used an older xorg.conf which is 100% ok
<Alp`> no change
<Alp`> what could i do now?
<BluesKaj> Alp`, going thru and reconfiguring X ..  " dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg "
<Alp`> BluesKaj: what does this command? replacing my xorg.conf or more than this?
<BluesKaj> err " sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg "
<BluesKaj> it makes some driver changes to the graphics card and monitor if you choose to do so , just to get you back to a working X and desktop
<Alp`> BluesKaj: ok. brb :)
<Alp`> BluesKaj:  that didnt change anything
<Alp`> BluesKaj: the best thing would be a log file or errorlog
<Alp`> dunno where to find that
<BluesKaj> exit and reboot
<Alp`> what do you mean?
<Alp`> if i reboot i get the same results
<Alp`> oh restart x server... i understand
<BluesKaj> for the xorg changes
<Alp`> yeah sry, my fault
<Alp`> brb
<Alp`> the new xorg doesnt work
<Alp`> BluesKaj: i get the same annoying problem
<Alp`> the error should be somewhere else
<BluesKaj> ok try this Alp` sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart
<panotxo> hola yonkis del linux
<Alp`> with ?
<BluesKaj> at the prompt
<Alp`> i meant, is the "?" right?
<Alp`> i see this: sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart
<BluesKaj> oh sorry kdm or gdm depending on what desktop
<Alp`> ah ok. its kde
<BluesKaj> then it's kdm
<Alp`> i try that
<Alp`> thanks for all the help
<BluesKaj> thank me if it works :)
<Alp`> yeah i will :)
<zengen_> Does anyone know if there are any linux counterparts to mIRC with Autoget?
<BluesKaj> zengen_, you can run mirc in wine ...itworks quite well
<stdin> yeah you can use the ugly, ugly thing known as "mIRC" in wine if you want
<zengen_> Yeah, I've tried that.  Autoget is mess in wine, though.
<BluesKaj> heheh
<BluesKaj> ok, autoget is dangerous
<BluesKaj> advise against it unless you trust the source implicitly
<zengen_> Doesn't really matter, I can't use it :/  Was hoping there something like it for one of the linux clients.
<CBZ32> I believe "Konversation" has auto-get
<CBZ32> it has... just checked :)
<betim> how do I install flash player for konqueror?
<stdin> !flash | betim
<ubotu> betim: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<BluesKaj> adept has flashplugin-nonfree
<zengen_> cbz32, Where is it?  I can't find anything like it in konversation.
<BluesKaj> zengen_, dunno if it's auto-get but there's an auto-accept download option in settings/configure/dcc
<BluesKaj> well, tvtime with wifey for a bit, BBL
<CBZ32> c ya
<CBZ32> :)
<Alp`> there i am
<Alp`> still struggling
<Alp`> but i looked at the console with CTRL-ALT-F8 and there it says after trying to start kde:
<Alp`> * running local boot scripts: /etc/rc.local
<Alp`> [OK] 
<Alp`> but nothing after that
<Alp`> i looked into that rc.local. its only content is "exit 0"
<Alp`> but commenting out everything didnt change anything
<_dennister> hey channel, it's been almost a year since i worked with dapper, so i need some help with the cdrom drive...it's freezing up entire system whenever i try to mount it
<AirstrikeIvanov> Hi everyone. How can I make sure that OSS audio is working on my machine?
<nosrednaekim> switch to the OSS driver in the control center
<AirstrikeIvanov> Cause I tried to use it in Wine and it didnt work
<stdin> OSS won't work with ALSA and vice-versa
<stdin> you'll also need to kill artsd
<_dennister> stdin...hey :)
<_dennister> long time no chat...would you be able to help me with this cdrom drive?
<_dennister> or has everyone forgotten dapper, like me?
<stdin> don't know, I haven't used dapper since it was releases (switched straight to feisty devel version)
<stdin> check dmesg for messages tho
<_dennister> yeah, so did i, but now my son's fried his video card and i've loaned him my spare...a 10-year-old pentium 2, and i'm tired of this drive freezing the system
<_dennister> total system crash whenever i try to mount it
<_dennister> hmmm...1st relevant (of 3) dmesg error: hdc: set_drive_speed_status: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }
<_dennister> then: hdc: set_drive_speed_status: error=0xb4 { AbortedCommand LastFailedSense=0x0b }
<nosrednaekim> turn off DMA maybe?
<nosrednaekim> try booting with "ide=nodma"
<_dennister> yes, will try thaat...
<AirstrikeIvanov> stdin: oss doesn work, i killed artsd and set it as OSS and all
<Doctor_Nick> :D
<Doctor_Nick> >:(
<stdin> make sure nothing's using the device, if  "echo 1 > /dev/dsp" shows nothing then it should work (you may hear a 'blip')
<AirstrikeIvanov> stdin: it says device or resource busy
<stdin> then something is still using it, make sure artsd is killed. you may have to close firefox too
<AirstrikeIvanov> ah
<AirstrikeIvanov> artsd came back up
<AirstrikeIvanov> now it returns nothing
<AirstrikeIvanov> gonna test my Wine game with it
<stdin> it will if something in KDE want to make a noise...
<nzk> Argh, why won't Liferea open!? I open it in KDE Ubuntu 7.04, and it shows the little loading thing next to the pointer, then vanishes, without a trace. Doesn't open.
<nzk> Anyone know how to fix that?
<_dennister> k; fully disabled dma...if i leave suddenly it hasn't been enuf and I'm frozen :)
<nosrednaekim> heh
<nosrednaekim> any errors in dmesg?
<_dennister> omg...it's working...lol,,,this *is* an ancient cdrom drive
<AirstrikeIvanov> nope, still doesnt work >_<
<AirstrikeIvanov> no sound in Wine
<AirstrikeIvanov> id just use ALSA, but when i do the game loses input randomly
<stdin> try asking in #winehq  they know sooo much more about wine than me :p
<AirstrikeIvanov> yeah
<_dennister> ty nosrednaekim, stdin
<illriginal> Can someone help me get my MP3 player recognized? I use Ubuntu Feisty Fawn but no one in the other channel can help me.
<_dennister> funny tho, the dmesg errors r still there, but no crash, and i can read what's on the disk
<cloakable> illriginal: perhaps if you used KDE :P
<illriginal> ah man.. anyone here have knowledge of ubuntu?
<danya>  hello can someone plz check my source list .. I think there's something wrong in it .. starting from line 40 and under ..http://pastebin.ca/704048
<danya> I'm on feisty 64-bit
<stdin> yharrow_dishwash: what's with the nick spam?
<yharrow_dishwash> stdin sorry about that
<AirstrikeIvanov> #winehq is totally nonresponsive
<yharrow_dishwash> stdin a littel practical joke in our LoCo channel
<stdin> danya: looks ok, but delete the automatix lines all together, so you aren't tempted to KILL your system
<danya> stdin : line numbers plz just to make sure :) .. and I was concerned about line 40,41 and 42 .. since I'm on feisty .. why there's edgy things ?
<estrada> gj
<stdin> danya: remove 43 and 44  and the reasons the others are still edgy is because they aren't official so you have to do that manually
<danya> stdin : manually .. as in changing the name edgy into feisty ?
<stdin> yep
<danya> stdin : thank u :D
<_dennister> k...gonna shutdown and see if I can't butcher the non-working xp box for hardware to add to this pentium 2...will probably be back soon
<danya> stdin : http://pastebin.ca/704064 .. I cant seem to know whats wrong
<stdin> danya: that says that you have more than one line for http://wine.budgetdedicated.com and you need to import gpg keys
<danya> stdin : whats import gpg keys ? .. lol sorry I'm just new to this
<stdin> danya: you run this "gpg --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv-keys 437D05B5 387EE263" then "gpg --export -a 437D05B5 387EE263 | sudo apt-key add -"
<stdin> then "sudo apt-get update"
<danya> stdin : umm done :) .. do u mind explaining to me whatI just did ?
<stdin> that downloads the "keys" used to sign the packages and then added them to apt's datebase of keys
<bigleon> Question any one using laptops have a problem with fans not running? or not a solution?
<aguitel> bigleon ,same problem
<danya> stdin thanks :)
<bigleon> know any solutions?
<bigleon> damn thing is getting hot as hell
<aguitel> not for me
<bigleon> i got burned last night cause i fell asleep with laptop on top of my chest. XD
<aguitel> i have sonyvaio pcg-frv35
<aguitel> turn off
<bigleon> anyone got idea to getting fans working in laptops?
<danya> stdin .. I still get the same error concerning the GPG
<stdin> danya: same error?
<danya> stdin : yea
<stdin> hmm, you shouldn't, at least not for the two you imported
<danya> stdin : so what should I do :S?
<stdin> you could just remove those sources from the sources.list I guess, or find out from their site where they keep their keys for importing (I know winehq has that info)
<jcappello> que es lo que hacen aqui...?
<jcappello> yo soy nuevo en ubuntu..
<jcappello> realmente es un muy buen sistema operativo
<jcappello> Algun latino?
<NickPresta> !es | jcappello
<ubotu> jcappello: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<jcappello> ok. gracias ubotu
<nzk> How do you reinstall a package with apt?
<cloakable> apt-get install --reinstall <package>
<nzk> Thanks.
<cloakable> no problem
<stdin> "apt-get --reinstall install <package>" actually
<stdin> well, I guess it doesn't actually matter
<beans> when will we be able to apt-get firefox 2.0.0.7 ?
<stdin> when it's packaged maybe
<beans> duh
<beans> :)
<stdin> #ubuntu-mozillateam may be a place to ask
<bigleon> anyone know how to get fans working on laptop?
<lewix> what's the name of that software for linux that use windows driver
<beans> ndiswrapper
<lewix> thank you
<beans> that is almost all i know about it
<jonnyro> I have a 3G apple ipod, formatted for mac, is there any way i can get it to work with kubuntu?
<jonnyro> to where i can use it to play stuff
<joao_> boa noite
<joao_> alguem q fale portugues
<stdin> !pt | joao_
<ubotu> joao_: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigado.
<stdin> !ipod | jonnyro
<ubotu> jonnyro: For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto See !rockbox for information on liberating your iPod
<joao_> ok
<Agent_bob> i'm experancing process lockups  on one box.   anyone have insight on processes that freeze and can't be killed.   can't even reboot the process won't die.
<Agent_bob> ???
<akrill> ok, im having a sound issue
<Agent_bob> there's an infonode on that...
<Agent_bob> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Hydrarrghgen> heh
* Hydrarrghgen would change that to 
<Hydrarrghgen> "If that fails disable arts and all your problems will be solved"
<akrill> ok lol
<Nextract> could anybody in here help me with twinview on a laptop
<Agent_bob> of course i have walked all the way through that trubble shooting page without it ever even touching on the sound issue i had...  so.
<nosrednaekim> Nextract: read the tutorial?
<Nextract> ive tried
<Nextract> i cant get 1080i from my DVI
<killown> kyuubi: what you do with my nick?
<Agent_bob> did the internet die ?
<Agent_bob> the internet is dead!    long live the internet!
* Jucato kills Agent_bob
<Jucato> lol
<NickPresta> lol
* Jucato kills intelikey
<Jucato> long live intelikey!
<_2> would you stop that....
<Jucato> lol :)
<_2> :)
<Jucato> not until I've killed every incarnation of you :)
<fester> How do I create a desktop icon for an app not native to Kubuntu?
<Jucato> right-click on the desktop -> Create New -> Link to Application
<Jucato> fill in the blanks
<manji51> Heya everyone
<manji51> This is my first time on the Kubuntu IRC. How's everyone doing?
<nosrednaekim> good
<fester> jucato> THANKS!!
<nosrednaekim> manji51: welcome!
<manji51> nosrednaekim: Hey! Thanks for the welcome :)
<Jucato> !hi | manji51
<ubotu> manji51: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<Kr4t05> Okay, someone want to help me get samba working?
<Kr4t05> Kubuntu server, XP client.
<Kr4t05> I have the dir set to share via samba, but it doesn't show up in Windows when I go to Map it.
<killermach> I have a linux centos box that I was using to as a file server with samba to windows, but now I have no windows what's the best way to make files on the centos server available to my kubuntu workstation?
<cloakable> NFS, if you can
<cloakable> kernel based NFS = faster than samba, and msaller x.x
<sea_4_ever`> excuse I
<sea_4_ever`> I need to undo delete some files
<killermach> cloakable: ok.. that is using export right? I'll do the study time, but just want some opinions on where I should head
<sea_4_ever`> How do I get them back? they got deleted less than 10 minutes ago, if that helps
<cloakable> killermach: man exports
<killermach> cool
<Jucato> sea_4_ever`: how did you delete them? they're not in the Trash?
<cloakable> killermach: before that, do 'apt-get install nfs-kernel-server' though :P
<killermach> cloakable: kubuntu will be the workstation.. not the server.. do I still need that?
<killermach> oh.. to man exports I do right
<cloakable> killermach: Ahhh. Well, however you install nfs on centos boxes, do it :P
<killermach> cloakable: thanks
<sea_4_ever`> rm
<sea_4_ever`> rm something
<sea_4_ever`> and my whole home directory went poof
<marx2k> ok stupid question... but where in KDE do you set the resolution of your monitor??
<Jucato> sea_4_ever`: ouch... you can't recover anything from "rm"
<Jucato> marx2k: System Settings -> Monitor & Display
<Kr4t05> I could use some help with Samba
<Kr4t05> I have a Kubuntu server, and an XP client.
<marx2k> I dont seem to have a "Systems Settings" menu
<jhutchins> sea_4_ever`: I presume you are using a standard ext3 filesystem
<Kr4t05> I have the folder all set to be shared, but Windows doesn't see it when I try to mount/map it.
<jtt> sea_4_ever`, there is a e2undel routine  google it and see if it will help
<Jucato> marx2k: it's not a menu. it's a program
<Jucato> K Menu -> System Settings
<marx2k> wtf I totally dont have a System Settings level in K-Menu
<Jucato> marx2k: it's not a sub menu
<Jucato> marx2k: it should be under Help
<marx2k> Its not on the top level
<Jucato> O.o
<marx2k> ok under help is Settings... but...
<marx2k> no Monitor Display option
<Jucato> ok.. Settings -> Peripherals -> Display
<marx2k> no Display options under Peripherals
* Jucato thinks marx2k didn't do a default Kubuntu install
<marx2k> hmmmm
<marx2k> nope, not default...
<Jucato> you could have said so earlier :P
<Jucato> You have Control Center in the K Menu?
<marx2k> yup
<sfears> after i updated kubntu with automatic updates i lost my original boot mangaer and now i can't boot into windows
<Jucato> marx2k: KControl -> Peripherals -> DIsplay
<sfears> any idea how to easily get my boot manager back
<marx2k> jucato: no dice... its not in there
<sfears> boot manager is mabey the wrong way to say it
<sfears> boot menu
<marx2k> jucato: any idea what the actual command is that it calls?
<Jucato> marx2k: install "kde-guidance"
<jhutchins> sfears: the way this works is you tell us what _is_ happening, and perhaps what you would like to happen instead.
<jhutchins> "isn't working", "doesn't happen", "does nothing" - these are useless phrases.
<marx2k> installing kde-guidance
<Jucato> !doesntwork
<ubotu> Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<Jucato> jhutchins: funnier way to say it ^^^
<Jucato> :)
<jhutchins> Jucato: What can I say, it's late, hot, and sticky.
<klobster> ok, I can ping google.com and www.google.com and i get a response, but if I try to load google.com in firefox or konqueror, it says "connection reset while page was loading" (firefox), and "Connection to host www.google.com is broken." (konqueror).  any ideas?
<klobster> wget fails too (connection reset by peer).
<marx2k> ahh there it goes... thanks jucato
<jhutchins> klobster: 1) something is blocking port 80, 2) you have accidentally set a proxy when you shouldn't have, 3) you have not set a proxy, and you should have.
<jhutchins> 2 is actually the most common.
<lewix> yo
<lewix> where can I get unzipp/cabextract/shield tools
<klobster> it's only google.com (so far, anyway). all other sites load, no prblem including blackle.com and gmail.com
<lewix> or what does it mean
<lewix> unzip/cabextract/shield
<sfears> well.. i used to have a choice between xp or kubuntu when grub loaded
<sfears> after adapt auto update.. now i only have kubuntu options.. no xp option
<sfears> i'd like to be able to choose which os i boot into
<jhutchins> sfears: Generally that's configured in /boot/grub/menu.list
<sfears> ahhh yeah
<jhutchins> sfears: display menu/delay time.
<klobster> jhutchins: any idea how I set a system level proxy that bans google?  where would I even check for it?
<sfears> what's that about delay time?
<jhutchins> klobster: Google specific.
<jhutchins> klobster: That's a new one.
<jhutchins> klobster: what about google.co.uk?
<klobster> nogo.  also, only the front page of blackle and gmail seem to work
<klobster> they must reroute to google.com
<jhutchins> very strange.  No unusual security settings...
<klobster> jhutchins: not that I know of; I haven't changed anything recently
<jhutchins> klobster: oh, so to top it off, "it used to work fine"?
<klobster> jhutchins: as in last night, when I last used the system...
<klobster> jhutchins: I just ran adept update, but it only updated 4 qt3 packages
<jhutchins> klobster: I'm thinking temporary networking problem with your ISP.
<klobster> jhutchins: me too.  I have narrowed it down to this ip: 72.14.253.104
<klobster> 64.233.187.99 works fine for me
<jhutchins> I get google (english)
<jhutchins> Comcast.  'nuff said.
<manji51> I am beating my head against a wall trying to figure out how to share a directory over NFS to an Ubuntu laptop...
<klobster> jhutchins: yeah it looks like it.  thanks for the hand holding though.  sorry i didn't follow the steps by myself
<manji51> Ran through https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo
<manji51> Have it shared all RW and such.... made an NFS group on both machines just for this... installed packages... spun deosile three times... still nothing
<ynot> is there any way to create a bootdisk to start my cdrom? i have the live cd of xubuntu, have set the bois to boot cdrom but it doesn work. I have kubuntu installed on an HP Pavilion, 600 processor, 360 mb ram. help please???
<jhutchins> manji51, ynot:  You need to tell us what does happen, not just that soemthing doesn't work.
<manji51> All's I get is this server is down msg when I do mount 10.0.0.101:/media/VIDEO ~/video
<manji51> jhutchins: sorry--I'm new at this :)
<jhutchins> manji51: then you're not sharing.  Can you mount it on localhost?
<manji51> Ummmm
<jhutchins> ynot: Yes, you can do that, but I'd check the md5sum of the disk first, if it won't boot it's probably a bad copy.
<manji51> jhutchins: Yes, I can mount locally
<jhutchins> ynot: Check the md5sum of the iso file, then check the disk itself.  there may be a utility in your burning software to check it.
<ynot> the cdrom seems to be reading the disk, the lights are showing that and the eyetem pauses then it goes to a normal boot to Kubuntu
<manji51> jhutchins: Maybe I need to ::thinks:: open a port 'r sommat?
<jhutchins> manji51: When you specify a share, part of the definition is who it's shared to.  This is usually "*", which is insecure.  Try setting it up as loose, open and insecure as you can figure then work down to what runs for you.
<manji51> jhutchins: That's how I set it up, specifically for that reason
<jhutchins> manji51: shouldn't need to, running the nfsd should open it.
<jhutchins> manji51: http://tldp.org should have a good nfs reference.
<manji51> It says /media/VIDEO/ *(rw,async,all_squash)
<dwidmann> Hmm, I've got a question, are there any major security concerns to be had with running X over SSH?
<manji51> I dunno what all_squash means but that's what this line in /etc/exports says
<jhutchins> manji51: Sorry, I'm trying to wrap this up and get outa here.
<manji51> no prob :)
<jhutchins> dwidmann: No more than the usual stuff.
<jhutchins> I may be back, probably ~16:00GMT if nothing else.
<dwidmann> usual stuff being? I haven't really looked into it much
* manji51 is going to bang his head on this tomorrow. Goodnight all!
<kirk> !katapult
<ubotu> katapult is the new application launcher for KDE, to be used with applications, bookmarks, and Amarok playlists. Once you have installed, hit Alt+f2 -> katapult, then hit Alt+Space, and type what you want.
<Doctor_Nick> !katapart
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about katapart - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<marreta> boa noite a todos.
<stdin> !br
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigado.
<megatog615> hello
<megatog615> Is anyone else using Gutsy?
* Jucato is
<Dr_Willis> not yet.
<megatog615> Does Kicker work for you?
<Jucato> yep
<megatog615> I am aware that things break
<Dr_Willis> waiting for the beta release. :) heh.. wondering if the 8800 nvida driver works in it also. Im in no hury
<megatog615> But it's been broken for almost a week
<Jucato> you could also try the guys over at #ubuntu+1 but it's working for me
<stdin> kicker works fine here too
<megatog615> er
<megatog615> Maybe I've got the name wrong
<megatog615> The taskbar
<stdin> unless you're on about KDE4
<megatog615> Is that Kicker?
<Dr_Willis> kicker is the whole panel I thought
<megatog615> No, 3.5
<megatog615> Well I have no taskbar
<Dr_Willis> the taskbar thing is one panel applet.
<stdin> then, yeah, kicker has never broke for em
<megatog615> I mean the whole bar at the bottom
<stdin> s/em/me
<stdin> try making a new user and see if kicker works for it, if so then you know it's some personal setting and not kicker itself
<megatog615> good idea
<Dr_Willis> yep. thats a good test. :)
<Black5un> ass hat
<megatog615> seems to be working
<Biovore> (_^_)  <-- ass hat :-P
* mode/#kubuntu [+o stdin]  by ChanServ
<samuel> alguien habla espaol
<Biovore> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
* mode/#kubuntu [+b *!*@cpe-71-79-229-244.woh.res.rr.com]  by stdin
<megatog615> Can someone tell me how I might fix this then?
* mode/#kubuntu [-o stdin]  by stdin
<samuel> gracias ubotu
<stdin> megatog615: move/backup ~/.kde/share/config/kickerrc and ~/.kde/share/apps/kicker/ then restart kicker?
<enjoi1216> hey can someone in this room show my how to hands on clear my history out of my Konquerer and Firefox browswers
<enjoi1216> hey kirk have you been beamed upon the enterprise yet
<enjoi1216> ?
<enjoi1216> hey stdin do you know how to clean the Konquerer and Firefox browsers
<stdin> delete ~/.kde/share/apps/konqueror/konq_history and ~/.mozilla/firefox/dmq347qr.default/history.dat should do it
<enjoi1216> well i know that but i need to know how to do it hands on because i'm still kinda new to Kubuntu Linux
<stdin> except replace "dmq347qr.default" with what's really there
<enjoi1216> like how do i do it through the K Menu
<kirk> Tools>Clear Private Data  for Firefox
<enjoi1216> like where to go and
<enjoi1216> sorry Kirk thats not helping me
<kirk> i'm not understanding what you're trying to do
<Dr_Willis> i never have understood firefox's naming of that dmq3.. whatever stuff.. i know its random.. (i think) but whats the point. :)
<enjoi1216> like if right klik on my Firefox and Konquerer browsers and then try to go to the properties to clear the history out on the browsers i can't do that
<enjoi1216> what i'm saying is Kirk is that you have to go to the KDE start menu and go into the system and find the browsers and in order to clear the browsing history and delete the cookies
<kirk> no, actually from the browser if you go to Tools > Clear Private Data, it will also
<megatog615> hey! that fixed it
<megatog615> Thanks guys
* megatog615 continues to use ubuntu
<enjoi1216> ok but how exactly do i do that because i need help because i'm not very Kubuntu Linux literate
<enjoi1216> like where to go and what to klik
<enjoi1216> like i need hands on training
<kirk> open the browser, click Tools, then Clear Private Data
<enjoi1216> i don't have clear private data when i klik tools
<enjoi1216> ok Kirk that cleared my private data through Firefox
<enjoi1216> but hwo do i clear it through Konquerer
<enjoi1216> ?
<enjoi1216> can someone help me
<enjoi1216> please
<enjoi1216> i'm having issues
<osiris> i hate the fact i never remember this, but what is the begining line for a bash script ?
<enjoi1216> Kirk are you there
<enjoi1216> hey osiris do you know how to clean your browser history through Konquerer
<enjoi1216> ?
<osiris> not specificly
<osiris> find the konq dir in ~/.kde
<osiris>  ?
<enjoi1216> hey kkathman are you there
<kkathman> yep
<enjoi1216> i hope i'm not bugging you at this time of the night
<osiris> im off to work on trixbox.  sorry i couldnt help
<enjoi1216> but could you help me solve my problem
<kkathman> nah Im just chattin
<enjoi1216> ok well how to i clear my browser history out through Konquerer
<enjoi1216> and i would like to set up my sound and try to make my Linux machine to where i can burn cds and listen to music
<enjoi1216> <kkathman> could you please help me with this
<kkathman> wassup you?
<kkathman> sound probs?
<kkathman> clearing the browser in Konq and firefox is pretty easy
<kkathman> firefox its under the preferences I beliece
<enjoi1216> ok i'm needing help with problem#1 clearing out my browser history
<kkathman> believe
<kkathman> ok in Konq?
<enjoi1216> prob # 2 setting up my sound card
<enjoi1216> problem #3 getting my comp to burn cds
<hydrogen> settings->configure konqueror
<hydrogen> then history sidebar
<hydrogen> then clear history
<enjoi1216> sorry hydrogen that didn't work
<hydrogen> what part didn't work?
<kkathman> right
<enjoi1216> i went in the KDE menu and then kliked system and then i looked for Konquerer and it wasn't there
<hydrogen> no
<hydrogen> from in konqueror
<hydrogen> go to settings
<hydrogen> then configure konqueror
<enjoi1216> ok now how do i set my sound up
<enjoi1216> ?
<lewix> where's the trash if i delete something by mistake
<lewix> how do i get it back
<enjoi1216> lewix
<hydrogen> bottom right corner
<lewix> enjoi1216,
<hydrogen> or go to trash:/ in konqueror
<enjoi1216> it's on the bottom right hand corner on your taskbar
<rrbiz> now there's ubuntu23 version of rep upgrades today
<rrbiz> gutsy's team been working hard lately having upgrades everyday
<enjoi1216> ok kkathman can you help me with the rest of my issues
<kkathman> I'll try
<kkathman> whats the next issue?
<enjoi1216> i i need help with my soundcard setting it up
<enjoi1216> to where i can hear sound
<kkathman> what kind of sound card?
<enjoi1216> i mean i could go to gigabyte and download the drivers
<kkathman> is it your mobo on board?
<enjoi1216> it's integrated on the motherboard
<kkathman> ahh ok
<kkathman> typically you just need to double click on the volume control (or kmix) and set the sound card properly
<kkathman> be sure that PCM is up
<enjoi1216> ok hang on let me download the driver
<terrestre_> theres a command to know what pc are connect to me in a LAN? or to know the ip of my router thats give me internet?
<Dr_willis> normally your router docs, or setup page tell you its ip. that would be your gateway ip.
<Dr_willis> if your router has a dhcp server. the linux box should get all that info automaticially if set to use dhcp
<ninjagt> wow
<ninjagt> iim using kubuntu in a pc widout hard disc
<naknomik> What packages do I need to pull to be able to play MP3s in Amarok?
<kkathman> !codecs | naknomik
<ubotu> naknomik: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Dr_willis> i belive the Kubuntu FAQ give exact package names also.
<naknomik> I can't use free formats until iPod doesn't support them. I have a few iPods at home.
<Daisuke_Laptop> you can't use free formats until...  ipod DOESN'T support them?
<Dr_willis> I wont use ipods untill they sypport freeformats.. :)
<Daisuke_Laptop> that kinda makes no sense.
<Dr_willis> even then.. i doubt if id use one
* Dr_willis repeats somthing he has been saying for the last 20+ years.. apple is its own worst enemy. :)
<naknomik> Daisuke-Ido: I mean, until iPod supports them... oops two negations
<Daisuke_Laptop> ah ha
<Daisuke_Laptop> Dr_willis: enemies make each other rich
<Daisuke_Laptop> :)
<Dr_willis> apple manages to do a sumersault and still shoot itself in the foot while (!@**@&* the consumers.. and they beg for more.
<Dr_willis> Proving its all about Marketing.
<naknomik> Are KDE 4 packages available in feisty backports now?
<Dr_willis> never noticed. :) given how much kde4 is a work in progress.. id say stay away from them for a few more months
<Dr_willis> But wheres the fun in that eh?
<naknomik> I have ubuntu-restricted-extras installed now, but Amarok keeps showing this dialog 'No MP3 support'. What is wrong?
<Dr_willis> you did close out amarok and restart it? it tends to iconfy to the systemtray thing.
<naknomik> Is it not possible to have amarok build a collection from a samba network folder?
<Dr_willis> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/MP3      *
<Dr_willis>       To play mp3's with Amarok, install the package libxine1-ffmpeg (which will install libmad0 as well).
<naknomik> Yes I have closed/killed amarok several times and restrted.
<Dr_willis> naknomik,  'a samba folder' ya mean a smb://whatever type path?
<Jucato> naknomik: perhaps because you used ubuntu-restricted-extras
<Dr_willis> I dont think thats doable. However ya could use the smbfuse tool to have the samba share show up as a normal directory
<Dr_willis> of course if the share is on another linux box. the sshfs stuff might be better.
<Jucato> naknomik: all that amarok needs to play mp3's is in one package. libxine-extracodecs
<hangthedj> Jucato, word.
<naknomik> Why is that not doable? From the Files tab I can browse to those files and play them, but can't have them as part of collection?
<Dr_willis> naknomik,  and whats the 'path' of them? if its like smb:// its being 'browsed' in much the say one would browse a web site. if ya play them. do they download? Give it the path and try it.
<Jucato> Amarok can only scan locally mounted directories for its Collection
<Dr_willis> there are 'special' paths (kioslaves i think is the better term) that let konqueror see remote placves. they dont always work as you expect.
<Dr_willis> Hence the use of sshfs, or other fusesamba tools.
<Dr_willis> or mount the samba share somewhere manually'
<naknomik> hummm
<Jucato> important point: they have to be mounted
<Dr_willis> right 'mounted' is the operative word hhere. vs. the term 'browsed'
<Dr_willis> (i think i got that right)
* Jucato stretches and yawns
* Dr_willis throws Coffee Beans in Jucato 's mouth
* Jucato falls asleep
* Dr_willis throws Coffee Beans soaked in Habanaro sauce in Jucato 's mouth
<Dr_willis> Hmm.. Hot Spicy Coffee...
* Jucato snores
<om> anyone know what would be the publisher for linux?
<Dr_willis> 'the publisher' ?
<Jucato> something like MS Publisher?
<Jucato> Scribus (even KWord)
<Dr_willis> I like scribus. :)
<naknomik> is it sambafuse?
<Dr_willis> Im tryign to rember the name of this outlibner program i saw once. ya could sort/catagorize things by  draging them to one side or another of a line. generate a relational tree...
<Dr_willis> !fuse
<ubotu> FUSE (Filesystem in Userspace) is a !kernel driver that allows non-root users to create their own filesystems. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Filesystem_in_Userspace for more on FUSE.  Some examples of filesystems that use FUSE are !ntfs-3g, sshfs and isofs. A full list of Filesystems that use FUSE is here:  http://fuse.sourceforge.net/wiki/index.php/FileSystems
<Dr_willis> aot-cache search smbfuse
<Dr_willis> oops
<Dr_willis> !smbfuse
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about smbfuse - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<KDEfanboy> anyone know how to tell udev that a device interface was manually changed so update, without rebooting?
<Dr_willis> !find smbfuse
<KDEfanboy> network device
<Dr_willis> or is it fusesmb
<ubotu> Package/file smbfuse does not exist in feisty
<Dr_willis> !find fusesmb
<ubotu> Found: fusesmb
<hangthedj> !smbfs
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about smbfs - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Dr_willis> its sshfs  and fusesmb :)
<Dr_willis> wish the fuse guys would organize their names better
<hangthedj> in gutsy it changed.
<Dr_willis> !find fuse gutsy
<ubotu> Found: fuse-utils, libfuse-dev, libfuse2, linux-image-2.6.22-11-386, linux-image-2.6.22-11-generic (and 22 others)
<hangthedj> -t smbfs doesn't work, that was fun figuring out.
<hangthedj> !cifs
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cifs - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Dr_willis> hangthedj,  heh - i never have figured out the proper samba/fstab syntax :)
<naknomik> aaarrgh... too much trouble. I'll mount the volumes from /etc/fstab
<Dr_willis> i find fusesmb rather easy.. :) now that i read its docs one..
<kkathman> brb
<Dr_willis> It can show the whole shares 'network' in one directory
<naknomik> Dr_willis: don't you have to install extra kernel modules etc.
<naknomik> Why does KMail show all my folders as subfolder of Inbox?
<naknomik> I'm using IMAP
<naknomik> Is skype available for Ubuntu?
<Jucato> !skype
<ubotu> To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto
<hangthedj> doesn't skype read your /etc dir?
<Dr_willis> naknomik,  for fuse? ya just load the fuse module. add yoru user to a group. and you are all set.
<Dr_willis> i wonder if gutsy auto loads the fuse module.
<naknomik> Now to my KMail question, why does KMail show all my folders as subfolder of Inbox?
<Jucato> it always does. I think. whether pop or imap
<naknomik> What is the application in Kubuntu to record sound from microphone?
<Jucato> !info krec
<ubotu> krec: sound recorder utility for KDE. In component main, is optional. Version 4:3.5.6-0ubuntu4 (feisty), package size 352 kB, installed size 1056 kB
<flake> my screensaver kicks in which is fine, but how do i control when my monitor goes into sleep mode
<sven_oostenbrink> Hi all, I have my kubuntu installed on a Dell latitude D620 laptop (intel 945 chipset) with all graphic drivers (compiz is working fine) and video codecs, yet when I try to play a video or DVD, I have sound but I see a black image in the player,, How do I fix this??
<crazy6> is there a system settings panel for the grub boot menu? or should I edit the file manually?
<sven_oostenbrink> crazy6, AFAIK, you have to edit it manually, but its not difficult
<crazy6> sven_oostenbrink: yeah, I've done it for gentoo before, I was just curious, now that I'm using this nice polished interface
<sven_oostenbrink> I imagine :) But do try apt-get (search for grub) or google.. who knows?
<naknomik>  why does KMail show all my folders as subfolder of Inbox?
<crazy6> ok, let's give it a try
<hangthedj> crazy6, there is QGrubEditor, but you have to compile it and download it yourself, plus if you or a program does update-grub, now your kernels are mimiced
<hangthedj> *mimicked
<sven_oostenbrink> flake, IIRC, thats some hardware settinng.. try kcontrol..
<sven_oostenbrink> Anybody on why I cant see video's or DVD?/
<flake> ok
<flake> thanks, it was under Monitor & Display
<Daisuke_Laptop> well, turns out vga-out works on this laptop, now it's a matter of getting the tv recognized as the same resolution as the monitor
<Daisuke_Laptop> because 640x480 is NOT a solution i like.
<Daisuke_Laptop> (the tv's capable of 1366x768), so i thought maybe just doing 1280x768 on both, using a cloned desktop, and watching stuff that way :)
<Jakoavain> Hi
<Jakoavain> What could be the problem, during night the sounds are gone? The amarok wont play mp3/wma .. it opens the file and then just jumps to the end.
<cael> i got a prob i need help with
<cael> i got kubuntu and yaboot installed
<cael> so os is running \
<cael> i updated everything
<cael> i cant play MP3s  in Amarok
<cael> it prompted me to install support for mp3's
<hangthedj> wow tonight is the night for amarok mp3 questions.
<cael> i did and restarted it
<cael> but
<cael> still says no support for MP3s
<cael> still promts to install support
<cael> and... it just closes if i click install mp3 support
<Daisuke_Laptop> cael: pop open synaptic (or adept) and install libxine-extracodecs
<Daisuke_Laptop> they're hopefully still working on getting the codec autoinstallation working properly every time
<Dr_willis> that 'auto isntall support' has a bug in it. :()
<Daisuke_Laptop> see?  ^
<Dr_willis> but the gnome program that asks.. did work for me last i tried it heh.
<Jakoavain> Oh this sucks, the sounds are gone
<Daisuke_Laptop> knowing kde's default sounds, that isn't a bad thing
<Jakoavain> It wasn't only mp3players.. I tried everything. Fuck.
<Daisuke_Laptop> !ohmy
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<cael> (i'm on kubuntu PPC)
<Daisuke_Laptop> o_O
<Daisuke_Laptop> there's still a ppc release?
<cael> (iMac G3)
<cael> yes
<cael> Fiest Fawn 7.04
<cael> *fiesty
<Daisuke_Laptop> wow...
<cael> i'm on it as we speak
<cael> runs better than OS X
<Daisuke_Laptop> is that one of the brightly coloured imacs? that look like a portable tv with a dvd player?
<cael> though the installer kept crashing at partitiong
<cael> yes
<Daisuke_Laptop> neat :)
<Daisuke_Laptop> i always wanted one, never got one
<cael> i sent a bug report
<cael> anytime on Manual mode for partitiong to edit and make a Partion on free space while it still had my OSX Partition Table
<Daisuke_Laptop> that was really when apple started getting style-conscious.  i find that line of imacs and ibooks represented the pivotal point between the ugly mac of yesteryear and the smooth streamlined mac of today...  anyway, i'm off to bed :D
<cael> (hit up the craigs list for one btw, got mine here in michigan for 50$)
<cael> 400MHZ dvd rom drive, 512MB sd ram
<cael> upgraded w/; 120gb hdd
<Daisuke_Laptop> oooh
<Daisuke_Laptop> i never even thought to check craigslist
<cael> not bad for 50$
<Dr_willis> I  need to upgrade my imac also.. but its sitting in the closet.. where it will stay..
<Dr_willis> since its montior is going out.
<cael> i've seen people mod these into custom pc monitor cases
<Dr_willis> Yea. i looked into that.. and decided it wasnt worth the effort. :)
<Dr_willis> I use it as a backup SSh/terminal machine.
<cael> i'm making a pc setup for OS X86
<cael> only thing i need now is more memory
<Dr_willis> dosent have gigabit networking.. the thing heats up like crazy, usb 1.0 i belive... so..  its just a spare. :)
<cael> and compatable sound and eithernet card
<cael> dr best thing w/ these
<cael> since they have NO fans
<cael> set it on a metal or wood table
<Dr_willis> cael,  yea - nice of apple to 'quiet pc!' - it just over HEATS
<cael> but remove the door covering thte memory
<Dr_willis> when the dvd disks eject are so hot ya dont want to touch them.. apple needed to get slapped.
<cael> DO NOT BLOCK its bottom or the table around it
<cael> these imacs use positional vent  cooling
<ubuntu> hey guys, I'm in the kubuntu live cd at the moment, choosing my partition - problem is that I don't know which drive is empty (I have 2 400gb drives, and one is full)
<Dr_willis> Right now its sitting on the bottom shelf in the basement. :)
<ubuntu> is there any way to tell what is on the partition before I use it?
<cael> look at what one it says w/ used space in the actual partioner
<cael> if you mount the drive yes
<Dr_willis> mount them both look at them.
<ubuntu> ok
<Dr_willis> i always repartition and deleta all partitions on the disks i plan on using so they show up 'unallocated'
<Dr_willis> Like the one i just got done cleaning out. :)
<om> does anyone know what is the parallel init thing?
<om> is true the linux will boot faster?
<cael> and dr willis i keep a small cheapo deskfan pointed at where the vents for the monitor parts are and the mac stays at about 53 degrees
<Dr_willis> om,  boot faster then what? :)
<cael> i pefeer fast overall performance over fast boot
<Dr_willis> linux boots decently fast now for most people. and of course when you are talking about MONTHS+ uptimes.. a 2 min boot dosent matter much.
<cael> hell u can make any os boot fast (fresh install)
<Dr_willis> cael,  id like to be able to put the thing in a normal pc case and use a normal monitor.. but its not worth the investment of time/money at this time. :)
<cael> but updates+ prgorams u add= start up time  delay
<Dr_willis> Heh - i could track down an BEOS PPC disk and put on it.
<Dr_willis> :)
<Dr_willis> bah. not worth the time.
<Dr_willis> well its 2 am here.. night all.
<cael> isnt the beos ppc vers incompatable w/ "NewWorld" macs?
<om> DSL boots in 20 seconds lol
<om> but hardly do anything
<om> lol
<cael> daisuke, u still up?
<cael> libxine-extracodecs isnt showing up in available packages
<cael> actually comes up as "Xine extra plugins"
<gustavo> H\$@B^D^K\IIL;L$8s        HD$@F,^HIH|$(^OHT$0B<2^@^OH$HD$@B^D^H\IQ^AH9T$8v^QDH\$@^F0^D^SIQ^BH9T$8v^TDH\$@^C^G0^$HT$@B^D
<_2> can anyone identify this error message ?     X: /tmp/.X11-unix has suspicious ownership (not root:root), aborting.
<_2> i'm in the process of doing what i advise other to "NOT" do.  installing ".*buntu-desktop"
<gustavo> rm -rf /tmp/.X11-unix
<_2> -f ???  doesn't need force.
<_2> rm /tmp/* -r
<ardchoille> _2: I wouldn't advise that while running kde
<_2> if kde was running i wouldn't do that.
<_2> well    i might.   but i wouldn't advise it to others... :)
<_2> in fact if X was running ^
<ardchoille> log out, go to tty1, log in, sudo /etc/init.d/kdm stop, sudo rm -r /tmp/.X11-unix, log out, tty7, log in ?
<_2> but startx yelds "X: /tmp/.X11-unix has suspicious ownership (not root:root), aborting."
<_2> ardchoille you talking to me ???
<ardchoille> s|sudo rm -r /tmp/.X11-unix|sudo /etc/init.d/kdm stop, sudo rm -r /tmp/.X11-unix
<cael> grrr >_< trying to access my whole shared drives on my windows pc in the network, that pc has no login password but its asking me for one on this machine(kubuntu ppc mac)
<ardchoille> _2: Just thinking out loud
<_2> yeilds ^
<cael> i have NO prob accessing actual folders but when i try to view the root ofthe drive i'm askedfor authentication
<_2> ie   what ever.
<_2> Cael_PPCkubuntu sounds like a windows issue to me...
<Cael_PPCkubuntu> not a prob w/ OSX or another winblows pc
<_2> hmmm i think i'm lagging....   -:- CTCP PING reply from _2: 46.154 seconds
<Cael_PPCkubuntu> ok there we go odd at first kept showing " smb://cael@firewing-8781a3/D$"  now it just shows for drive root,  "smb://cael@firewing-8781a3/D"
<Cael_PPCkubuntu> (firewing-8781a3 being the winblow pc network name)
* Cael_PPCkubuntu wonders if Wine for Linux will run on kubuntu ppc but remembers something about the mac vers not running on a ppc processor
<_2> !wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<_2> reminds me,   i have a program writen for windows 3.x  i bet wine will run it...
<lewix> how do I connect/disconnet manually of the LAN
<_2> lewix ifconfig    or  ifup/ifdown
<_2> lewix    ifconfig eth0 down        ifdown eth0
<_2> prolly need sudo
<_2> connecting might want a static ip also...   sudo ifconfig eth0 192.168.0.47 up
<lewix> if I  dont have the static ip in mind?
<lewix> can it find it automatically?
<_2> then don't specify an ip
<lewix> ok
<lewix> do I need dhcclient
<_2> lewix normally if you use dhcp  you'll want to use   ifup    and   ifdown
<_2> and that's just about the extent of my networking skills.
<lewix> i mean should i use it right after using ifconfig eth0 up
<_2> i really don't kown.   i use all static ip's .     most use "knetworkmanager"
<_2> errr most in here do.
<gustavo> dhclient
<lewix> what's the differene btw dhclient, ifconfig up, dhcpcd
<gustavo> u can use just "sudo idown -a" and "sudo ifup -a"
<_2> i'm thinking ifup will call dhclient for you.     also talking through my hat.   so i'll hush.
<gustavo> _2: yes... it does
<_2> gustavo ifdown   yeah.  that.
<lewix> what's the differene btw dhclient, ifconfig up, dhcpcd, ifup -a
<gustavo> dhclient, calls dhcp and updates ur interface ip address
<gustavo> ifconfig up turns ur interface active
<gustavo> ifup -a turns all interfaces active (like ifconfig up)
<Cael_PPCkubuntu> _2 anyway to access a shared folder on the networrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrk outside the current connections subnet( Network's setup Basement: cablemodem -----> upstairs Router----> bedroom Router
<Cael_PPCkubuntu> *the network
<_2> ifup/down calls both ifconfig and dhclient     methinks
<_2> i'll have to look into that.
<Cael_PPCkubuntu> this mavc is on bedroom's router, but one one pc w/ my game/anime music i wanna access is on the "upstair's router"
<Cael_PPCkubuntu> *mac
<_2> ah merging two networks...   that's fun.
<Cael_PPCkubuntu> 7pcs in house each router only 4 ports >_<
<_2> yes there is. and it's not hard to do.  but i'm not the guy to ask.
<Cael_PPCkubuntu> and no USB network adapter on the mac
<Cael_PPCkubuntu> err wifi network
* _2 has three merged LAN's   but like i said   all static addressed.
<Cael_PPCkubuntu> i've tried to give the pcs on the "upstair's router" static ips in it but
<Cael_PPCkubuntu> 1: its a D-Link router
<Cael_PPCkubuntu> 2: each time they are setup w/ one they can communicate w/ other pcs but no internet
<Cael_PPCkubuntu> and what i dont get any pc connected to teh dlink router can view the setup page for the 2nd router (Linksys) but any pc on the linksys router cant view setup page for the D-Link
<lewix> ok I just learnt it. _2 dhclient is the script and ifconfigup is the script that just run it. dhcpcd maintain your ip
<_2> you need a "default gateway" added to the routing table   then both networks can find the inet
<_2> Cael_PPCkubuntu something like "sudo route add default gw <gw-addr> "   interpreting the <gw-addr>
<Cael_PPCkubuntu> (to be exact  the systems on the entire network "D-Link": Winblows PC "Movies PC", Winblows "Pictures" 3rd is a Playstation 2, 4th line runs to the Linksys and on teh linksys is this imca, brother's PC , mother sPC and 2 more pcs acting as File servers
<_2> you can set that up in /etc/network/interfaces   and you wont have to add it.
<Cael_PPCkubuntu> ok (i'm still verry noobish to Linux OS's
<Cael_PPCkubuntu> hell took me awhile to get used to teh mac's OS X
<_2> i'm still network illiterate too.   so i'll defer to anyone that has dias
<niels_> ubotu: !adept
<ubotu> adept is the Kubuntu package manager. Howto: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AdeptHowto
<niels_> ubotu: !adeptfix
<ubotu> If Adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole:  sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a 
* flaccid yawns
<sander_> I'm looking for a tool to record videos from my desktop (3d apps running).. any suggestions?
<ardchoille> sander_: istanbul  ?
<sander_> yeah I saw that one.. but that requires almost all of the whole gnome libs
<ardchoille> sander_: Oh, really? I didn't know that.. I'll have to stop recommending it
<masterylab> hi
<sander_> quite a list :)
<sahin_h> sander_: reKordmydesktop?
<sander_> didn't found that one yet...
<sander_> lemme check
<sahin_h> sander_: http://www.kde-apps.org/content/show.php/reKordmydesktop?content=55760
<ardchoille> sahin_h: I think that's a gtk app
<ardchoille> sander_:  apt-cache search mydesktop
<Jucato> !info screenkast
<lewix> how can I make my screensaver change automatically
<ubotu> Package screenkast does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<Jucato> hm..
<sahin_h> ReKordmydesktop is a frontend to recordmydesktop aiming at the ease of use.
<ardchoille> !info byzanz
<ubotu> byzanz: Small screencast creator. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.1.1-3 (feisty), package size 78 kB, installed size 408 kB
<Jucato> unfortunately, screenkast and krecordmydesktop are only in Gutsy...  you'll have to get it from kde-apps for now
<sander_> I have gutsy installed :)
<ardchoille> Jucato: Yeah, but Gutsy is just around the corner :)
<Jucato> :)
<Jucato> sander_: then you're in luck
<sander_> Jucato: I prefer to call it skill ;)
<ardchoille> Man, Baghira rocks!
<Jucato> heh
<Jucato> (ew?)
<Jucato> oh well... since there are no other better alternatives :)
<sander_> that skin / theme?
<sahin_h> ardchoille: Yes baghira is so cool, however play badly with firefox for me.
<UselessID> does someone wants to play nexuiz?
<sahin_h> firefox the only non qt apps what I use...
<runlevelten> I'd love to but I think colleagues might notice, heh.
<flaccid> UselessID: this is kubuntu support channel
<ardchoille> sander_: http://img514.imageshack.us/img514/8461/osxkdegp9.jpg
<UselessID> flaccid: dont be an ass
<sander_> ardchoille: looks nice.. but is this theme easy to install?
<sander_> and what about the dock?
<ardchoille> sander_: You can instal Baghira with "sudo apt-get install kwin-baghira"  and the dock is just kicker with the options tweaked a bit
<ardchoille> !info baghira
<ubotu> Package baghira does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<sander_> :)
<ardchoille> !info kwin-baghira
<ubotu> kwin-baghira: KDE theme for Apple junkies :). In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8-1 (feisty), package size 750 kB, installed size 2132 kB
<sander_> k.. this is a window manager replacement ?
<sander_> like compiz?
<emilsedgh> !info kxdocker | sander_
<ubotu> sander_: kxdocker: innovative docker for KDE that is like Mac OSX Docker. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.1.4a-0ubuntu2 (feisty), package size 327 kB, installed size 1064 kB
<ardchoille> No, it is a style and theme for kde, it doesn't replace anything
<wers> is it possible for the kicker to be transparent whenever the mouse isn't over it and have a background image only when the mouse hovers on it? I think it would be really great but I am not sure if it is feasible
<ardchoille> wers: I've never seen a feature like that for kicker
<Jucato> nope
<wers> yeah.. i just think that it would be very good for usability
<niels_> ubotu: !adeptfix
<ubotu> If Adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole:  sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a 
<Jucato> usability speaking, that would be terrible imho... :P
* Jucato <-- not (yet) a usability person
<ardchoille> Yeah, I don't see how that would enhance usability
<sander_> kxdocker isn't in gutsy yet?
<NiceGuyUK> anyone know how I can get mailto: links in firefox to work with kontact?
<wers> I'm thinking of something like mac's dock..it gets larger whenever the mouse is on it. that way, you will tend to give more attention to the dock. I am thinking of what I can do for the kicker
<Jucato> !info kxdocker gutsy
<ubotu> Package kxdocker does not exist in gutsy
<Jucato> oh yeah, it's unmaintained I think
<Jucato> wers: there are mac dock clones...
<Jucato> kiba-dock (non-KDE), ksmoothdock, kooldock, kxdocker
<wers> yeah.. but I still prefer kicker because of integration issues
<Jucato> can't catch'em all
<Jucato> wer.. win 'em all
<flaccid> we need min 128px icons
<wers> yeah...
<wers> i guess
<Jucato> wers: you could also make one if you really want to :)
<Jucato> although I don't think the transparent -> opaque is good for usability. the parabolic zooming might be
<wers> uhmmm.. I'm not leet enough Jucato
<wers> maybe, after 5 years?
<Jucato> too modest hahah
<wers> haaha
<wers> I'm a newb
<emilsedgh> kooldock is a fork of ksmoothdock, AFAIK, they should be simmiliar
* Jucato isn't really familiar w/ the dock clones except for the names and which one isn't a KDE app :P
<wers> when it comes to docks, I think, awn is the best
<flaccid> !info awn
<ubotu> Package awn does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<waylandbill> wers: gotta start somewhere. grab a book on C and get off and running. :)
<Jucato> (or C++ if you're more into KDE :P)
* Jucato whistles innocently
<wers> hahaha.. waylandbill, maybe, I'll try that after I finish my two courses. aint got enough time
<flaccid> Jucato i start my windows based job tomorrow haha
* NiceGuyUK misses QT bindings for Mono
<Jucato> flaccid: Avant Window Navigator, I think. hosted in Launchpad
<waylandbill> Jucato: or c++ after c.
<Jucato> why not C++ straight?
<Jucato> bah offtopic!!
<Jucato> NiceGuyUK: I think there are. try asking in #qt
<NiceGuyUK> kthx
<Jucato> Qyoto I think.. not sure...
<flaccid> yeah i don't go in that chan
* emilsedgh hates Docks, he always uses katapult to launch apps
<flaccid> c++ is also off topic
* Jucato doesn't hate docks. but last time he tried to use one, he felt dizzy
<NiceGuyUK> emilsedgh: except I can;t figure out how to add newly installed apps to Katapult
<sander_> baghira is not the whole package... now I need to look for icons and such
<Jucato> NiceGuyUK: Alt+Space, Ctrl+C, Configure Katapult, Click OK immediately. it "refreshes" katapult
<wers> have you tried launchy in windows and quicksilver for mac? how come katapult isn't as good as those two projects yet?
<Jucato> wers: because they're different projects? made by different people?
<NiceGuyUK> sander_: look for OS-L icons by Gupetto (Google it)
<Jucato> not to mention one is proprietary
<wers> Jucato: ohhh... so that's why you told me to click ok immediately in the katapults configuration window yesterday.. i did not get the point that time
<Jucato> :P
<ardchoille> Jucato: You're cool.. you always make me laugh.
<Jucato> O.o
<ardchoille> [01:25]  * Jucato doesn't hate docks. but last time he tried to use one, he felt dizzy
<Jucato> ah yeah hehe :)
<Jucato> but that was true... I really felt dizzy after using it for a while...
<Jucato> it was nice and all... but somehow all that dancing around...
<sander_> !info ogre3d
<ubotu> Package ogre3d does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<ardchoille> !find ogre3
<sander_> !info ogre
<ubotu> Package/file ogre3 does not exist in feisty
<ubotu> Package ogre does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<ardchoille> :(
* Jucato sighs...
<wers> guys, do you hide your kickers?
<Jucato> !Info libogre14
<ubotu> Package libogre14 does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<Jucato> oops. gutsy...
<Jucato> !Info libogre14 gutsy
<ubotu> libogre14: Object-oriented Graphics Rendering Engine (libraries). In component universe, is optional. Version 1.4.3-1build1 (gutsy), package size 2412 kB, installed size 6444 kB
<freeman> 
<Jucato> sander_: easier to search using apt:/ in Konqueror or http://packages.ubuntu.com
<Jucato> !Info libogre6
<ubotu> libogre6: Object-oriented Graphics Rendering Engine (libraries). In component universe, is optional. Version 1.2.5-0ubuntu3 (feisty), package size 2181 kB, installed size 5668 kB
<freeman> 
<ardchoille> kxdocker won't even load, it's shows errors and exits.
<NiceGuyUK> ardchoille: the ubuntu built one is known to be broken.  Compile latest from source if you feel brave, but the dependencies caused me to give up and use Kooldock instead
<ardchoille> NiceGuyUK: Not really worth compiling to me.. not that important. I'll try kooldock
<ardchoille> NiceGuyUK: Thanks for the info :)
<NiceGuyUK> anyone know how I can get mailto: links in firefox to work with kontact?  I click on them but it steadfastly ignores me
<NiceGuyUK> ardchoille: no probs, I had to remind myself which one I'd tried last week before replying to you :)
<flaccid> it would be nice if firefox worked for opening downloads completed from the downloads as well
<emilsedgh> NickPresta: I think that could be configured via about:config
<kgarrod> Hi All, I have somehow managed to get the Nginx package half-installed, now I can't remove it. I've tried dpkg --remove but it gives me errors when stopping and starting nginx. How can I get rid of it?
<ardchoille> NiceGuyUK: kxdocker is dead anyway, the dev discontinued it and is working on XQCD
<llutz> NiceGuyUK: set "network.protocol-handler.app.mailto" in firefox to kmail
<NiceGuyUK> llutz: thanks, will try that
<NiceGuyUK> key doesn't exist by default, annoyingly, so having to add it
<llutz> NiceGuyUK: create a "user.js" in your profile-dir and add: user_pref("network.protocol-handler.app.mailto", "kmail");
<NiceGuyUK> nice trick...will have to look up this "user.js" info for more cool ones :)
<flaccid> how to fix the download open thing?
<ardchoille> NiceGuyUK: kooldock is pretty nice :)
<maverick> anyone knows how to add new fonts in kubuntu??
<ardchoille> maverick: I just put them in ~/.fonts
<kgarrod> maverick: system settings -> appearance => font installer
<trpr> wow. that process is certainly much simpler than it was
<maverick> another question, shouldn't ctrl+alt+F12  restart X
<maverick> ??
<emilsedgh> maverick: thats alt+ctrl+backspace :)
<maverick> right :D
<maverick> then what does the above combination do?
<emilsedgh> nothing i think...
<maverick> well it does flicker to blak screen with typing cursor flickering
<maverick> nywayz thanks
<koshari> can anyone tell me how to add a desktop link to logout/shut down ect?
<Jucato> koshari: you can either just right-click on the desktop -> logout, or you can add an applet to the panel. not sure if you can add an icon to the desktop
<koshari> thanks jucato but iam setting a user up that will have no panel and no right click. it will be a limited account with just amarok runninr
<koshari> come to think of it with amarok maximised and no panel to minimise to i wont be able to access it!
<Jucato> heh
<ubuntu_> hmm, having  some major issues getting kubuntu to work :/
<flaccid> specifically?
<Randy> I just installed from the live cd, and when I boot up and grub loads, it says Error 17
<flaccid> did you google that?
<Randy> yeah, I have been
<flaccid> what does error 17 meanb
<Randy> haven't found a solution yet
<rixxon> Hi - For some reason when I connect a network via knetworkmanager, firehol is started (an iptables configurator) which per-se seems broken and adds bad rules, which blocks all connections.
<flaccid> maybe remove firehol?
<Randy> cannont mount selected partition
<rixxon> I'm using the standard firehol configuration which should block all incoming requests but allow all client trafic
<rixxon> it worked at first, then it broke for no apparent reason
<rixxon> flaccid: actually, when I think about it, I doubt it starts *firehol*. it probably does iptables-restore on some file hidden deep in somewhere :/
<flaccid> Randy: google has many solutions, have you tried any?
<flaccid> Randy: http://www.google.com/search?client=opera&rls=en&q=grub+error+17&sourceid=opera&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8
<flaccid> brb.
<wers> if my home partition is full, will that affect my system's speed or does speed depend solely on the processes and ram usage?
<Jucato> wers: if youre home partition is full, you won't be able to login to your user
<wers> ohh.. right now, 94% of my home partition is used :D
<Jucato> start worrying when it gets above 95% :P
<wers> tsk tsk. got to buy an external hd
<Jucato> or burn :)
<wers> yeahh
<jeffer> Hey i have downloded windowmaker and can add a dock, but how do i add apps to it ?
<WoahWoah> Hey guys
<WoahWoah> I'm pretty new to Kubuntu and so far think it's great!
<WoahWoah> does anyone have any good online tutorials they'd recommend?
<Jucato> WoahWoah: Welcome to Kubuntu! Kubuntu comes with an offline documentation. you could start with that.
<Jucato> unless you're looking for something specific?
<WoahWoah> Thank you
<WoahWoah> Not really Jucato
<WoahWoah> Perhaps stuff with the shell
<WoahWoah> any other applications I could install?
<SlimeyPete> !bash
<ubotu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<Jucato> !commandline
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about commandline - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Jucato> hehe :)
<SlimeyPete> !adept | WoahWoah
<ubotu> WoahWoah: adept is the Kubuntu package manager. Howto: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AdeptHowto
<SlimeyPete> WoahWoah: take a look at Adept. Lots of apps there.
<Jucato> WoahWoah: you can browse through the many, many packages available in our repositories using Adept Manager (K Menu -> System) or Add/Remove Programs
<SlimeyPete> thousands of 'em
<WoahWoah> Ok ty
<jeffer> does anyone here dock apps ?
<Jucato> WoahWoah: you can also find community documentation in https://help.ubuntu.com/community
<SlimeyPete> WoahWoah: and bear in mind the following:
<SlimeyPete> !universe
<ubotu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<WoahWoah> Yeah, think I've been to that before :p
<Jucato> of course if he's on Feisty, all repos (except backports) are enabled already
<SlimeyPete> (in short, you can add lots more apps to Adept by clicking a few buttons)
<WoahWoah> If, for instance I wanted to install networks tools, how would I go about it?
<boska> yyy
<Jucato> jeffer: what do you mean by "dock apps"?
<SlimeyPete> WoahWoah: search Adept for them.
<WoahWoah> Ok, thanks!
<SlimeyPete> then tick them off and hit Apply
<jeffer> jucato, have apps on the dock.i can get the dock but cant add apps to it
<Jucato> Add/Remove (Adept Installer) is the one with ticks/checkboxes. Adept Manager doesnt
<Jucato> jeffer: um.. you can add apps to the KDE panel without having to use WindowMaker
<WoahWoah> And I go on the assumption these files don't have malicious code in them?
<jeffer> jucato, Yeah for my reason mine wont, maybe im missing some kind of plugin...
<jeffer> some*
<Jucato> jeffer: I'm talking about the normal KDE panel. not a Dock Application Bar
<SlimeyPete> WoahWoah: yes
<SlimeyPete> they should be fine
<WoahWoah> Ok
<jeffer> jucato, Oh nah not the normal panel :P
<Jucato> jeffer: any reason why you have to use the Dock Application Bar?
<jeffer> jucato, nah not really just thought it looks nice
<Jucato> how does it look nice?
<Jucato> jeffer: http://docs.kde.org/stable/en/kdebase/kicker/dock-application-bar-extension.html
<Jucato> seems like you don't manually add apps to the dock
<WoahWoah> So if I want to install and open something, how do I go about it? I clicked the install, not sure if anything happened
<jeffer> Ah yea thanks :)
<Jucato> WoahWoah: in Adept Manager? you have to click Apply Changes
* Jucato doesn't understand/know what a windowmaker dock looks like or how it looks nice..
<jeffer> Jucato, mmm just realised i wasnt thinking of a dock bar app, actually a normal panel would just do fine, sorry
<Jucato> jeffer: http://docs.kde.org/stable/en/kdebase/quickstart/launching-applications.html#id2482147
<Jucato> you can just drag & drop apps from the K Menu to the panel for quick access, if that's what you were thinking of
<jeffer> yea thats wat i meant, sorry for confusion
<Jucato> :)
<_freedom_>  hi there! Does anyone know how to fix Suspend to ram with nvidia graphics card. My system goes suspend but on wake screen stays black because graphics card wont come back from suspend. So I am in GUI, system goes to suspend, but when it goes back graphics card don't.
<WoahWoah> Ok
<WoahWoah> says "another process is using the packaging system database" therefore I don't think it will allow installs etc
<WoahWoah> Am going to try closing IRC
<WoahWoah> Thanks!
<Jucato> er no
<Jucato> IRC doesn't do anything to affect that
<vanni> hi does someone knows wich is the italian channel for ubuntu support?
<SlimeyPete> !italian
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<wers> when is gutsy beta going to be released?
<vanni> thanks
<Jucato> wers: next week
<wers> yes!
<wers> Im'ma install it
<wers> I hope raki works in gutsy
<Jucato> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GutsyReleaseSchedule
<Jucato> last time I used Raki, it worked in Dapper...
<Jucato> or was it breezy? can't recall
<wers> yeah.. it works up to edgy
<vanni> hi i installed wine and after i installed my winzoz app.
<vanni> the problem is
<vanni> when i have to choose the network interface on my winzoz software
<vanni> i can not see the network card
<vanni> what can i do??
<vanni> can someone help me?
<Jucato> vanni: might want to try in #winehq since it's a wine issue
<wers> !dock
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dock - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<fatmike> hi
<zipper> Will KDE4 be in the next stable release of kubuntu?
<fatmike> i have a problem with qt 4.3
<Jucato> zipper:  no
<fatmike> in 4.2.3 my app runs without probs
<fatmike> but compiled on qt 4.3 i get segmentation faults
<zipper> Jucato, ok
<zipper> thanks
<fatmike> what could be the error?
<Jucato> fatmike: might want to ask in #qt
<fatmike> ah ok thnx
<fatmike> on this server?
<Jucato> yep
* Jucato feels like a traffic cop for the past 15 minutes :)
<fatmike> thnx
<evri2> The capacity of my hardrive is wrong in my sysinfo.The missing capacity is NTFS.Anyone know this problem?
<evri2> i mean this
<evri2> Sysinfo for 'pwnerer': Linux 2.6.20-16-generic running KDE 3.5.7, CPU: AMD Turion 64 X2 Mobile Technology TL-52 at 800 MHz (1608 bogomips), HD: 20/27GB, RAM: 985/1010MB, VGA: nVidia Corporation GeForce Go 7200 (rev a1), Audio:  nVidia Corporation MCP51 High Definition Audio (rev a2), 129 proc's, 14.51h up
<Jucato> evri2: you could try asking the #konversation guys, since it's a script
<kaminski> hullu
<SlimeyPete> hi
<kaminski> hi pete
<kaminski> what kind of channel is this ?
<Lynoure> kaminski: Kubuntu support channel
<kaminski> english only ?
<Lynoure> kaminski: there is #ubuntu-fi too (guessing from 'hullu')
<kaminski> no no
<kaminski> actually my native tongue is german
<kaminski> but english is fine too
<kaminski> really ?
<z1pp3r> yes kaminski, i believe this channel is english only
<kaminski> didnt know
<z1pp3r> but i know there is a german support channel as well if you want
<z1pp3r> !german
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<kaminski> actually i just try out bitchx and irc in general
<Doctor_Nick> hey doods
<kaminski> what do you use as a client ?
<The-Compiler> kaminski: As an IRC-client?
<kaminski> yep
<The-Compiler> Konversion, but I like xchat, too
<The-Compiler> *Konversation
<berkes> Konversation, but I like kopete too.
<kaminski> is it better than bitchx (i mean konversation) ?
<z1pp3r> kaminski, personally i like to keep my IM client seperate from my irc client, but i really like xchat for irc
<z1pp3r> a friend of mine made a very minimalistic irc client called "LostIRC" which is pretty good also, but it has quite a steep learning curve
<z1pp3r> Hi Doctor_Nick !
<emilsedgh> commandline people always like irssi, but Kopete is good...
<kaminski> im more in the mood for fancy guis right now
<kaminski> i think i will try out xchat too
<z1pp3r> kaminski, i know there is a lot of different themes out there for xchat (i think they're on kde-look.org), but i havent played around with it much
<kaminski> i will give it a shot
<kaminski> hey xchat is great
<kaminski> thx and bye
<hcbox_> hi ppl
<__osh__> Hi. Is there a linux program for stock analysis somewhere? Something akin to metastock or similar.
<hcbox_> dunno
<Mr_Sonoma> __osh__, beancounter - A stock portfolio performance monitoring tool
<Mr_Sonoma> something like that?
<Jucato> !info qtstalker
<__osh__> Mr_Sonoma: Beancounter? Heh. Cute name. I'll look into it. Thanks for the tip.
<ubotu> qtstalker: commodity and stock market charting and technical analysis. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.32-3ubuntu2 (feisty), package size 1416 kB, installed size 4248 kB
<Mr_Sonoma> __osh__, i just ran apt-cache search stock
<__osh__> Ah, and qtstalker too. Thanks for that too Jucato.
<Jucato> search through adept/apt-cache is nice :)
<Jucato> Mr_Sonoma: funny, I did that too :)
<Mr_Sonoma> lol
<lafuma> hey
<Mr_Sonoma> i like apt through the command line for most things, faster than the gui
<lafuma> who uses ubuntu server edition ?
<lafuma> or is there a channel for those users ?
<Jucato> specially if you have Yakuake.... much faster than launching adept...
<__osh__> lafuma: add a k and I do. Don't think there's any difference.
* __osh__ loves yakuake.
<Jucato> I think he means the server edition
<Jucato> !server
<ubotu> Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server-specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is 6.06. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ServerFaq/ - The #ubuntu-server channel provides specific support
<Mr_Sonoma> !server
<Mr_Sonoma> lol
<Jucato> :P
<lafuma> hmm
<lafuma> thanks
<__osh__> There's no diff between kubuntu server and ubuntu server afaik. Am I right?
<__osh__> Just the cd-label.
<Jucato> I dont think there's a kubuntu server edition
<__osh__> Jucato: I hope there is, cause it's installed on my computer back home. :-)
<Jucato> hm ok....
* Jucato doesn't really know the server edition, doesn't even know if it has a GUI
<__osh__> It's on the alternative cd. I suspect it's just ubuntu with no gui.
<Jucato> lol
<Jucato> that's different
<Jucato> there is a separate "ubuntu server edition"
<Mr_Sonoma> according to ubotu it doesnt have a gui in the server edition, but then, why would a server need a gui?
<__osh__> It's labeled as "server" though.
<Jucato> there's a separate CD for it. the alternate install cd only has a server install (command-line system)
<__osh__> Mr_Sonoma: How else would you be able to administer it, if there is no gui. ;-)
<Jucato> but that's not the same as the server edition. that's why they changed the label in the menu.
<Jucato> er.. admins rarely use GUI's
<Jucato> except Windows admins
<Mr_Sonoma> __osh__, there's the command line =)
<wers> what code do I use to know my software's version?
<Jucato> wers: which software?
<wers> like..pidgin
<Jucato> usually "appname --version" or Help -> About
<wers> k..i'll try it
<Jucato> or apt-cache policy <packagename>
* __osh__ has been server admin for HPC-machines the last 10 years. I'm trying to be cute here.... 
<Jucato> you ain't :P
<Mr_Sonoma> lol
<wers> ??
<__osh__> Jucato: Good to know about server edition vs server install though. Thanks for that info.
<Mr_Sonoma> <------ too tired to catch most "more than simple" humor
<wers> it worked
<Jucato> of course it works. you doubted me? O.o
<wers> hahahah.. no! just wanted to report to you, boss!
<__osh__> Jucato: How would you know. I might be very cute. For all you know I could be a 18yrs old blond bimbo with huge... ambitions.
<Jucato> :P
<__osh__> But since I'm doing sysadmin work that's higly improbable... :-(
<Jucato> who knows? anyway offtopic so stopping here :P
<Mr_Sonoma> i know a few good lookin ladies that work in I/T
* __osh__ will be silent now and go play with qtstalker.
<Eagleray> Hi, what's the name of the binary for the kde tray power management utility?
<stdin> Eagleray: it's not a binary, it's actually a python script :p but it's called "guidance-power-manager"
<Eagleray> stdin: that explains why I couldn't find it! thanks :-D
<maverick_> anyone here familiar with 915resolution settings???
<sbuso> jhjkhghjk
<Eagleray> sbuso: do you have a question?
<sbuso> oh, no.. gracias
<sbuso> estaba probando...
<sbuso> :D
<sbuso> do you speak spanish?
<Jucato> !es | sbuso
<ubotu> sbuso: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<sbuso> no, no necesito ayuda
<emilsedgh> !es | sbuso
<ubotu> sbuso: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<Jucato> I think he just said he didn't need help
<Jucato> !915
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about 915 - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<sbuso> ok, yes i need psychological aid
<sbuso> :-D
<Jucato> this isn't the place for that
<sbuso> ok
<sbuso> byee
<wers> sbuso, I'm a psychologist
<wers> just kidding... try #psychology
* genii sips a coffee and tries to pry his eyes open
* BluesKaj gulps a coffee to wake up :)
<kkathman> BluesKaj:  I know the feeling :)
<ubuntu> elo
<Nem> dad
<genii> Quiet here :)
<SlimeyPete> sssh.... I's huntin' wabbits
<BluesKaj> lots to read in the feeds this morning
<Mr_Sonoma> how much trouble do people have playing windows based video games? i understand running wine and all. what games do yall run?
<__osh__> I play windows at work... ;-)
<SlimeyPete> I used to run Baldur's Gate, but otherwise I've not had much success
<SlimeyPete> supposedly HL2 and WoW run well
<SlimeyPete> I tend to stick to games which have a native Linux client
<__osh__> Unibet poker runs through wine but has a horrible net-lag. It came with an "upgrade" to the client.
<BluesKaj> some ppl who want to play games buy PS2s or Xboxs or Wiis ...makes sense to me
<Mr_Sonoma> lol a friend of mine is wanting to swap to linux but wants his games to work and yes he also has xbox and wii
* BluesKaj shakes his head...
<BluesKaj> and shrugs
<__osh__> And some people who don't have time to play much feels that xbox/wii/ps3 is overkill for 1-2h gaming/month. To each his own.
<Jucato> !offtopic
<ubotu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<BluesKaj> well a good compromise is a windows partition
<__osh__> Or wine/cedega. I hear good things about cedega but haven't tried it.
<gn00b> just installed kubuntu on my hp ze2000 laptop. followed the instructions from http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=1189681&postcount=105 . before i started, wlan showed up in the network setting, now it doesn't. can anyone help me get my broadcom 4318 working
<__osh__> gn00b: If you open up a konsole and write "iwconfig". Does it show anything?
<gn00b> lo, eth0, eth2 all say 'no wireless extensions
<tailsfan> Hi There
<SlimeyPete> hi
<tailsfan> I was wondering, for when you try to install packages in Kubuntu with Adept Manager, does it install the necessary packages with it?
<stdin> tailsfan: yeah, all dependencies are installed with it
<__osh__> gn00b: Do you know which module controls your wireless card? Is it in the list if you type "lsmod"?
<tailsfan> because I want to install something, but I get a red "INSTALL BREAK" message before i install anything, what does that mean
<__osh__> I don't have the same card as you do so I don't know which module you'll need.
<BluesKaj> err he has the broadcom 4318
<BluesKaj> !info broadcom
<ubotu> Package broadcom does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<gn00b> __osh__, what exactly am i looking for in lsmod
<Jucato> tailsfan: it means that what you are requesting Adept to do (like install something) would potentially break the system.
<stdin> tailsfan: it means for some reason installing that package will break another. best thing to do it try to install it with "sudo apt-get install PackageName" and see what that says, post the output to pastebin so we can see if you want (link to pastebin is in the topic)
<Jucato> tailsfan: you can also click on Preview Changes to see what will be broken, but better use apt-get to have clearer error messages
<__osh__> BluesKaj: Yeah, I read that too. Do you know which module controls the broadcom 4318? I don't.
<tailsfan> thanks I figured it out
<genii> bcm43xx
<__osh__> genii: thanks.
<tailsfan> I did use apt-get and my package is too old for Feisty
<genii> __osh__: np
<__osh__> gn00b: Look for bcm43xx as genii suggested.
<tailsfan> also, is there anyway to get the getdeb repository into Kubuntu as well
<gn00b> bcm43xx not listed anywhere in there
* stdin can't say he recommends getdeb
<__osh__> gn00b: Ok. Try "locate bcm43xx"
<tailsfan> Why not stdin?
<__osh__> gn00b: or "sudo modprobe bcm43xx"
<stdin> tailsfan: because they are unsupported packages, if they break there's nothing we can do, as we didn't make the packages
<tailsfan> well, is there a pidgin for Kubuntu that IS suported?
<stdin> tailsfan: pidgin is just gaim renamed, use gaim for now
<Jucato> Gutsy will be out in a month, and it has Pidgin. or if you can't wait, beta 1 will be out next week...
<__osh__> Is pidgin better than kopete? If so, in what way?
<tailsfan> as a matter of fact< i was trying to install Gutsy,b tu I need to wait for a alt. install CD to come out
<tailsfan> all I know is that it has MySpaceIM support
<stdin> tailsfan: there already is an alternate cd for it, there's been one for every tribe and there's the daily ones too
<Jucato> to come out? there are daily builds being generated everyday (daily...) or you can just install using Tribe 5 and upgrade to the current
<stdin> snap!
<Jucato> you won...
<stdin> :)
<genii> heh
<gn00b> after doing 'sudo modprobe bcm43xx' i now see 'bcm43xx   125332   0' and 'ieee80211softmac   31232  1   bcm43xx' and 'ieee80211   34760   2   bcm43xx,ieee80211softmac'
* Jucato should not try to exert too much effort if stdin is around...
<genii> !helpersnack |stdin
<ubotu> stdin: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<fkm> Does anyone know that the Z: Partition in the Wine konfiguration is for? It's from the default installation on Kubuntu.
<Jucato> again, just *a& cookie...
<__osh__> gn00b: Did the output of "iwconfig" change?
<gn00b> yes
<fkm> It seems that the target is / which I don't like and what's weird is that the Type is Floppy X\
<skarface> yeah it's just your linux file tree
<Jucato> fkm: remember that Windows only understands A:, B:, C: etc
<gn00b> i now have eth1 as the broadcom 4318
<gn00b> but still not working
<fkm> Jucato, Yes, but why is this partition there? What's the purpose of it?
<Jucato> Z: just points to the / partition
<skarface> fkm: so "windows" can see your linux stuff
<__osh__> gn00b: right. Now do an "iwlist eth1 scan"
<Jucato> because Windows doesn't understasnd / , /home, etc
<fkm> So it points to the root directory. But I don't need that
<__osh__> gn00b: Do you see your access-point?
<Jucato> so it has to map the Linux filesystem to different letters
<stdin> wine runs in a sort of chroot, if there is no drive letter assigned somewhere then wine can't access it
<gn00b> eth1   no scan results
<Jucato> fkm: you might not need it. but Wine might. best check with #winehq
<fkm> stdin, So it's some kind of workaround that is needed for the other 'partitions' to work properly?
<fkm> Jucato, Ok, I'll do that
<fkm> Thank you both!
<stdin> fkm: so, if you have an /media/windows/myapp.exe, then running "wine /media/windows/myapp.exe" actually runs "Z:\media\windows\myapp.exe" in wine
<__osh__> gn00b: Hmm. That's not good.
<bryan> hmm
<gn00b> iwconfig shows 'access point: invalid'
<gremlinbt> :S
<fkm> stdin, Ah ok. So you don't have to move all the files into ~/.wine/ :D That makes sense (i.e. for install files)
<stdin> exactly :)
<stdin> unix permissions still rule tho, so no wine app can do anything your user can't
<__osh__> gn00b: Mhm...
<stdin> so it is safe :)
<gremlinbt> meh
<fkm> That's good. Because I was afraid that with this 'partition' windows viruses may have a way to ruin my system :)
<Jucato> windows viruses won't work on Linux...
<stdin> "rm -r ~/.wine" will fix any wine problem :p
<Pe3k> hello, pls I can't play video files fullscreen with mplayer in feisty fawn. with dapper it works good on same box. (I use -vo xv option in dapper but this doesn't help in feisty) any idea?
<fkm> Yes, But don't they have a chance to work with wine?
<__osh__> Jucato: Some have been shown to do. Through wine. =)
<Jucato> work on / ?
<__osh__> Jucato: Don't think that they cause any real damage thoguh.
<stdin> Pe3k: use "-zoom" too
<fkm> That's my point. Even they just ruin the wine installation.
<gremlinbt> "run windows virii natively on WINE "
<gremlinbt> what an ad
<gremlinbt> : )
<fkm> Heheh :)
<fkm> You could add it to the list of features
<gremlinbt> lol
<Minnozz> Is there a known bug with WPA-PSK authentification?
<Pe3k> stdin: ok I'll try thanks
<fkm> Minnozz, Works fine here
<Minnozz> fkm: I guess there's another problem then
<__osh__> gn00b: I've got to leave but have a look at config options to iwconfig. Set channel and essid and such.
<Minnozz> My wireless card works fine with aircrack (tested it with that) but can't connect to my AP
<__osh__> gn00b: Perhaps someone else in here can help you better than I can.
<fkm> Minnozz, I have some problems with the connection though. I have to be quite close to the AP to be able to connect to the AP and loose the connection when going further away. But I don't think this is related to the authentication/encryption.
<gn00b> thanx for your help
<gn00b> have a good day
<__osh__> gn00b: Thanks and good luck.
<fkm> Minnozz, Try it when you're about 1m away from the AP. Don't go too close! Because if you are too close it won't work either (even under Windows).
<Minnozz> fkm: I'm afraid I can't get that close right now, but I'll try another time
<fkm> kk
<fkm> gl ;)
<wers> how do I add the del.icio.us search engine to konqueror's search engines?
<clintc> I'm running kubuntu 7.04 with kernel 2.6.20-16 and alsa version 1.0.14rc1... I'd like to try a newer version of the alsa drivers, does anyone know the procedure or could give me a link for doing the upgrade
<Jucato> wers: follow this guide, but replace with del.icio.us http://kubuntuforums.net/forums/index.php?topic=5657.0
<Jucato> wers: use this for the Search URL: http://del.icio.us/search/?fr=del_icio_us&p=\{@}&type=all
<wers> how about for the url shortcuts field sir Jucato? is that required?
<Jucato> yes.
<Jucato> definitely the url shortcut...
<Jucato> wers: did you know that you could use those URL shorctuts without having to switch search engines in Konqi?
<Jucato> gg:search terms
<Jucato> ggi:search images
<Jucato> dict:define words
<wers> ohhh really??
<wers> you mean.. using the google search engine?
<Jucato> yeah. type those in the address bar (not the search engine)
<wers> wowwwww
<wers> kool
<BluesKaj> clintc, your alsa driver is the latest version and the problem you have (if one exists) is the soundcard driver or your kmix and alsa setup
<wers> so I can enter any url shortcut that I want?
<Jucato> yep. make your own
* Jucato used "del" (without quotes(
<clintc> BluesKaj: wouldn't 1.0.14rc1 be an earlier version than 1.0.14
<Jucato> wers: I just tested it right now. it works
<wers> wow.. that's kooool
<wers> now, all I miss in firefox is stumbleupon
<wers> ahhahaha
* Jucato doesn't know stumbleupon
<skarface> stumbleupon works in firefox
<clintc> it would be hard to replicate all the firefox extension goodness in konq
<clintc> I tend to use both
<Jucato> yeah
<wers> Jucatskee, you don't know stumbleupon!? that's the reason why I discovered ubuntu!
<wers> hehe
<BluesKaj> clintc, I don't see much of a difference , but having the latest isn't necessarily the greatest ... if the present alsa driver works, why bother ?
<BluesKaj> clintc, but if you must: http://www.icewalkers.com/Linux/Software/56600/ALSA-driver.html
<Jucato> wers: yep. I'm not updated with the latest web trends and stuff :)
<clintc> BluesKaj: I have rev-e of the m-audio delta 66 card... everything appears to work but no sound come forth,, the #alsa channel suggested using a newer alsa driver
<clintc> BluesKaj: thanks for the link... looking now
<cookie> hi there, can you  give the chinese ubuntu IRC channel?
<Jucato> !cn | cookie
<ubotu> cookie: For Ubuntu help in Chinese  #ubuntu-cn  #ubuntu-tw   #ubuntu-hk
<BluesKaj> !cn
<BluesKaj> oops
<Jucato> :P
<cookie> thanks
<Tomerz> I installed ntfs-3g... now... how do i play music from window partition?
<highvolt1ge> Hi. How do I install KDE4 on gutsy?
* Dr_willis wonders why one would want to. :)
<stdin> highvolt1ge: same was as in feisty, except you don't need feisty-backports
<Dr_willis> http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde4-beta1.php
<deviance> How can I display hidden files in Konqueror?
<deviance> Also where is firefox's chrome stored
<Jucato> deviance: View menu -> Show Hidden Files
<Dr_willis> Hmm.. menu item  in the menus i thougt. :)
<Jucato> deviance: ~/.mozilla/firefox/  maybe
<Dr_willis> there it is. One of those 'set it and forget it' items.
<deviance> Thanks :D
<naknomik> Why is KMail showing all my mail folders as subfolders of Inbox?
* Jucato thinks he answered that yesterday already...
<Jucato> if you want, you can ask in #kontact too
<naknomik> Is there compiz available for kubuntu?
<hcbox> yes
<Jucato> !compiz | naknomik
<ubotu> naknomik: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<sergio> hello
<naknomik> How about compiz-fusion?
<Jucato> compiz-fusion is just compiz + merged beryl
<Dr_willis> Well one good thing - when gutsy gets released.. it will allready be in there. :)
<Dr_willis> and people will stop asking about it. (yea right!)
<Jucato> in where?
<Jucato> "already be in there" where?
<Dr_willis> Thoguth compwiz was to be inclided by default in gutsy. or did i just missread an artical.
<Jucato> you must have read about Ubuntu ;)
<sergio> I have a problem with target nvidia geforce fx 5500
<Dr_willis> Jucato,  your kidding the kubuntu/ubuntu guys are going to be splitting on that?
<naknomik> Are KDE 4packages now available in feisty backports?
<Dr_willis> then again i always install ubuntu, then kubuntu-desktop, then xubuntu-desktop :)
<sergio> I can not install nvidia driver to ubuntu 7.04
<Dr_willis> http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde4-beta1.php
<sergio> please, help
<Dr_willis> naknomik,  that site says they are.
<Dr_willis> sergio,  and whats your video card?
<naknomik> http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde4-beta2.php I'm reading this
<Dr_willis> beta2 is better even. :) heh..
<Dr_willis> google gave me an old link
<Jucato> Dr_willis: I don't think we have reached a decision in Kubuntu yet. given compiz/beryl's less than stellar integration with KDE...
<Jucato> !kde4
<ubotu> KDE 4 is the next major release of the K Desktop Environment. For more information see <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/KDE_4>. The Release Schedule is available at http://techbase.kde.org/Schedules/KDE4/4.0_Release_Schedule. Beta 2 packages can be found at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde4-beta2.php
<Dr_willis> Jucato,  heh. :) What! ya mean compwiz/beryl is not Perfect! everyone seems to want it so badly it has to be perfect by now!
<Jucato> gives you a recent link ^^ :)
<sergio> install its
<Jucato> Dr_willis: everyone wanted Windows too right? :)
<naknomik> I have not used KDE since KDE 2.0, I was in gnome camp for years.
<Dr_willis> I bet with kde4 it will be perfect!
<Jucato> I bet GNOME 3.0 will too :)
<Turazoor> hi all, i'm having problems with Azureus, it loads and then close straight away according to console there is a problem with java apparently this module [libglibjni-0.4.so+0x9172] , can anyone help?
<naknomik> But I'm getting sick of too much simplicity (stupidity really) in gnome now.
<Dr_willis> of coruse -- i tend to use fluxbox with a few of my own tweaks.
<Dr_willis> naknomik,  :) been there.. did that..
<Dr_willis> i leave gnome on for the wife.
* Jucato gets back to studying....
<kingofnic> just curious: if I install KDE 4, can I still use older Qt programs or are there conflicts?
<stdin> KDE4 will not overwrite your KDE3 install, they are kept separate
<emilsedgh> kingofnic: no conflict
<kingofnic> ok, i will give it a try, i think
<Dr_willis> but will all kde3 apps work right with kde4 - i think he is asking.
<kingofnic> yes, dr_willis
<Jucato> yesh
<Dr_willis> not even a Slight chance of an problem? :)
<root> hi!!, kubuntu in spanish???
<naknomik> How do I tell Xephyr to start a window with specific size?
<sergio> well
<Jucato> !es | root
<ubotu> root: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<Jucato> naknomik: Xephyr -screen 1024x768 :1
<Jucato> replace that with your resolution
<Jucato> window size is based on the resolution you feed Xephyr
<poison--> anyone knows how to use secure SSL with gFTP?
<darkadmiral> ist there anyone with a real cool .bashrc, i lost mine
<dedi> im looking for a filebrowser better than konqueror, with file transfer queues and more options. does anything like that exist?
<darkadmiral> dolphin
<stdin> darkadmiral: look in /etc/skel
<Jucato> tansfer queues? don't think so
<dedi> thanks darkadmiral, will check it out
<darkadmiral> stdin: i have had colors in my termian for folders etc... but now everything ist white
<Jucato> hm... Dolphin certainly doesn't have more options than Konqueror :)
<stefan> I got an outlook-contact file attached to email. I see a winmail.dat. tnef things are installed also ktnef. But i can not add the contact to kmail- contact. Can someone help?
<jhutchins> stefan: Perhaps it's not really a contact file.
<jhutchins> stefan: Should be  a .vcd
<jhutchins> stefan: If it's a tnef, it's probably a trojan.
<stdin> darkadmiral: in your .bashrc should be " alias ls='ls --color=auto' " that gives ls it's colors
<dedi> Jucato: you may know anything else?
<stefan> no, its from a collegue inside the firm
<stefan> ANd I see what He has done
<stefan> going to contact ricght-click and snt
<Jucato> dedi: I don't know of a file manager that has "transfer queues" (whatever those are)... but other KDE file managers would be Krusader and Dolphin (less options, more simplistic)
<Dr_willis> i thought I saw transfer ques in BeOS. :)
<dedi> Jucato: with transfer queues i mean that it queues the files when there already any copy/moving from this harddisk, instead of doing it both the same time and slow down the speed radically
<Dr_willis> like when ya copu a large file to a drive. then while its copying you copy 3 other files..  they dotn all try to copy at the same time, making the hard drive to spasmatic.
<darkadmiral> mh y does the color ls work in konsole but not in urxvt
<jhutchins> stefan: Well, I've known of firms where the inside email was worse than outside.
<Dr_willis> darkadmiral,  your TERM setting is not correct would be my first guess
<Jucato> dedi: hm.. not aware of something like that... sorry
<jhutchins> stefan: Especially if they're using LookOut.
<Dr_willis>  you can use ls --color=always, or exporet a proper TERM setting.
<dedi> Jucato: ok, thanks anyway
<stefan> :)
<jhutchins> dedi: what browsers have you seen with that feature?
<stefan> Yes, i looked to outlook and you can sent it as vcard unt menu "action"
<stefan> puh
<stefan> does someone know if there is a ubuntu directory-server planned?
<stdin> stefan: #ubuntu-devel would be a place to ask that
<dedi> jhutchins: only for windows, a long time ago. i think it was called ultra-explorer
<ribena007> that was one long brb lol :P 2 days my kubuntu messed up summet about fsck hey jhutchins how you been?
<Lynoure> stefan: what do you mean by a directory-server? If something like active directory, try ldap
<jhutchins> Enh.  Need coffee.
<darkadmiral> Dr_willis: oh i think i'm using not the bash
<darkadmiral> Dr_willis: how can i find out?
<naknomik> I started KDE 4 inside Xephyr and all I see is an empty panel with two blobs reading 'This object could not be created'.
<stdin> yep, that's KDE4b2
<root_> spanish?
<naknomik> stdin: no menus?
<stdin> !es | ag3r, set is as your default
<ubotu> ag3r, set is as your default: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<stdin> naknomik: yep
<naknomik> are there any programs that work?
<stdin> all the programs work, if you can launch them :)
<stdin> use Alt-F2 to launch krunner and start them
<naknomik> I'm inside Xephyr so Alt-F2 won't work
<stdin> press Ctrl-Shift first
<naknomik> what programs are worth trying?
<korsakoff> salve
<stdin> korsakoff ?
<korsakoff> yep hi
<korsakoff> sorry, tought was the italian channel
<Jucato> !it | korsakoff
* genii sips a cappucino
<ubotu> korsakoff: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<korsakoff> thx, i'm going to try asking there
<stdin> ahh, because "slave" means something different in english :p
<korsakoff> yeah i know
<korsakoff> salve means hi
<Jucato> it's salve, not slave :P
<korsakoff> yep
<korsakoff> i explained what was my first word here :D
<Jucato> vale :)
<stdin> !it | Jucato :)
<ubotu> Jucato :): Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<Jucato> sorry, I wasn't speaking Italian
<stdin> !en | Jucato
<ubotu> Jucato: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are english only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<stdin> then
<Jucato> vale is also an english word, isn't it? :)
* stdin only knows english, and not very well so...
<korsakoff> ehm, i make my question also here:
<korsakoff> my audio card is recognized by the system, but when i try to play something with amarok (eg. the default ogg file) it doesn't play any sound at all
<korsakoff> i've alsa installed
* Dr_willis wakes up
<Dr_willis> korsakoff,  check your mixer settings. may have somthing muted.
<korsakoff> uhm i type alsamixer on konsole
<korsakoff> and putted all the available up and stored with alsactl store
<Dr_willis> note that alsamixer has a lot of 'sliders' off to the side also you might not see at first.
<korsakoff> yep
<Dr_willis> use the right arrow to get to the right/side/screens :)
<korsakoff> yes
<Dr_willis> other then that. if it seems to be playing.. well..
<Dr_willis> try playing somthing from a terminal and look for error messages.
<korsakoff> but some of the sliders couldn't be rise
<korsakoff> how can i play from terminal?
<Dr_willis> try a simple playuer like that oog123 or whatever they are called
<Dr_willis> !find oogmp3
<Dr_willis> oops
<Dr_willis> !find oog
<ubotu> Package/file oogmp3 does not exist in feisty
<ubotu> Found: googlizer, libgoogle-perftools-dev, libgoogle-perftools0, libnet-google-perl, libwww-google-calculator-perl (and 1 others)
<Dr_willis> i forget the name of the console plaeyrs.
<Jucato> sox
<Dr_willis> !find 123
<ubotu> Found: flac123, libcdg123-0, libcdg123-dev, libroxen-123session, mpc123 (and 10 others)
<Jucato> !more
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about more - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Jucato> haha I forgot the command for that more :)
<Dr_willis> !find mpg122
<Dr_willis> !find mpg123
<Dr_willis> :) silly typos
<ubotu> Package/file mpg122 does not exist in feisty
<ubotu> Found: mpg123-el, mpg321, xmms-mpg123-ja, mpg123, mpg123-alsa (and 4 others)
<Jucato> !info sox
<ubotu> sox: A universal sound sample translator. In component universe, is optional. Version 12.18.2-1 (feisty), package size 323 kB, installed size 748 kB
<Dr_willis> !info mpg123
<ubotu> mpg123: MPEG layer 1/2/3 audio player. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 0.61-5 (feisty), package size 134 kB, installed size 336 kB
<Dr_willis> !find 321
<ubotu> Found: geant321, geant321-data, geant321-doc, libgeant321-2, libgeant321-2-dev (and 1 others)
<Jucato> heh ok that's a bit too much already Dr_willis :)
<Jucato> you can also pm the bot :)
<Dr_willis> Heck i cant even rember the name of the player i am looking for.. I thought it was like mp3123
<Dr_willis> or 123mp3 or.. heck with it. :)
<snowdonkey> Hey guys.  I can't get my rear speakers to work with my 5.1 system.  I read online Gnome has an option for rear speakers to duplicate the front.  Is there an equivalent (or fix) in KDE?
<Jucato> Dr_willis: <ubotu> mpg123: MPEG layer 1/2/3 audio player. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 0.61-5 (feisty), package size 134 kB, installed size 336 kB
<Dr_willis> That plays mp3s?
<Jucato> isn't mp3 mpeg layer 3?
* Dr_willis was wondering how one plays videos in the console. :)
<Dr_willis> I dont know.. i aint had my coffee today. everything is sort of Low-res
<stdin> mpeg1 layer 3 actually :)
<Jucato> heh
<Jucato> ok ok
<ubunturos> does anybody have a bookmarked link on a how-to for pppoeconf ? (with screenshots)
* genii slides Dr_willis a large , extra-strong coffee
<Dr_willis> gonna make some coffee as soon as i get the Gutsy installer going on my other machine. :)
<phoenixz> Hi there, Im having problems with my kubuntu 7.04 on a dell latitude d620 laptop.. When I try to play video (avi, mpg, dvd) with kaffeine, or mplayer, I get a black screen.. audio does work though.. I think I got all drivers installed , compiz is working okay for example.. Does anybody know what could fix this
<Jucato> ubunturos: no screenshots: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ADSLPPPoE
<ubunturos> my problem is the same as this thread - http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=549317&highlight=pppoeconf
<Dr_willis> phoenixz,  you tried playing them with compwiz disabled?
<ubunturos> Jucato: I have seen that. Doesn't help much
<phoenixz> Dr_willis, Well, I got a line that I added to X that did make video work, but it wreked compiz...
* Dr_willis rembers why compwiz is considered very much a work in progress. :)
<phoenixz> Dr_willis,   Option          "LinearAlloc" "8160"
<Jucato> ubunturos: when you setup pppoeconf, did you answer Yes when it asked whether you want to start it at boot?
<phoenixz> Dr_willis, The thing is that compiz DID work correctly before with video..
<ubunturos> Jucato: yes
<Dr_willis> Interesting.
<phoenixz> Dr_willis, on another compure
<phoenixz> computer
<Dr_willis> same video cards?
<ubunturos> Jucato: on a live CD internet works, though. After installation, firefox states "Server not found"
<Jucato> ubunturos: hm.. sorry no other idea...
<phoenixz> Dr_willis, well, Fedora on a desktop compu with NVidia card.. :) This latitude has an Intel 945 chipset
<ubunturos> Jucato: umm, ok
<Jucato> ubunturos: with screenshots: http://www.neowin.net/forum/index.php?s=208c758b5d9598afd1daadaa6fe1dc2a&showtopic=584398&pid=588813486&st=0&#entry588813486
<ubunturos> Jucato: thanks. :)
<ag3r> hi
<ag3r> someone to help me to run beryl
<ton> hi from amsterdam
<poison--> amsterdam rocks
<ag3r> extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0"
<ag3r> how can i repair this?
<phoenixz> ton, pot is baaaad, mkaay?
<wers> does uploading webcam videos on kopete really work?
<deviance> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre. Please don't use Adept to install Java if you are on Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy) or earlier.
<deviance> Does firefox need a plugin to run java
<poison--> whats a good html graphical editor?
<poison--> yes deviance
<Jucato> deviance: yes. sun-java6-plugin
<poison--> havin issues with it here too
<deviance> Oh and sun-java5-jre is team speak?
<deviance> !info sun-java5-jre
<ubotu> sun-java5-jre: Sun Java(TM) Runtime Environment (JRE) 5.0 (architecture independent files). In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1.5.0-11-1ubuntu2 (feisty), package size 7287 kB, installed size 16168 kB
<Jucato> or sun-java5-plugin
<deviance> Adept is telling me its team speak!
<Jucato> whichever java you are using
<poison--> lol
<Jucato> yeah there's a bug in adept
<deviance> Ah
<deviance> Is there a better program to use than adept then?
<Turazoor> anyone know whether i can get counterstrike on linux tee hee
<deviance> You can Turazoor
<Jucato> deviance: the bug is just with descriptions. it still works
<deviance> !wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<deviance> !info wine
<ubotu> wine: Microsoft Windows Compatibility Layer (Binary Emulator and Library). In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.33-0ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 9576 kB, installed size 44452 kB
<deviance> !package managers
<Jucato> deviance: why?
<deviance> Just wondering :P
<Turazoor> deviance: sweet!.. can i run the setup thru wine?
<Jucato> synaptic (GTK/GNOME), kpackage (KDE), apt-get, aptitude (Command Line)
<deviance> Google for a guide
<thomass> is there skype for linux?
<thomass> kubuntu?
<Jucato> !skype | thomass
<ubotu> thomass: To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto
<SlimeyPete> yup, thomass
<deviance> kpackage eh?
<thomass> i can't find it in adept package
<thomass> i entered skype
<deviance> !info skype
<ubotu> Package skype does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<jhutchins> thomass: duh, follow th eurl.
<Jucato> thomass: see the guide above
<ubunturos> !dhclient
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dhclient - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<thomass> Jucato: ok i'm reading it i downloaded the .deb file
<jhutchins> thomass: sorry to be rude, but that guide should have all the answers.
<Dr_Willis_> but you are rude in a polite way. :)
<lelik>  
<thomass> i got dependency problems it didn't install
<lelik> hello
<Jucato> !hi | lelik
<ubotu> lelik: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<jhutchins> thomass: Perhaps you need to enable some of the additional repositories for the dependencies.
<thomass> jhutchins: hmmmm dont' know what repositories are
<jhutchins> !repos | thomass
<ubotu> thomass: The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<lelik> do you speak rus ?
<Jucato> dpkg doesn't automatically resolve dependencies...
<jhutchins> thomass: They are sub-sets of available packages.
<Jucato> !ru | lelik
<ubotu> lelik:    #ubuntu-ru       /  Pozhalujsta vojdite v #ubuntu-ru dlq pomoshchi na russkom qzyke
<jhutchins> !ru | lelik
<lelik> !ru
<jhutchins> Yeah, let's not abuse the bot too badly.
<lelik> SENQ
<bottiger> How do I mount a bin/cue file ?
<Dr_Willis_> bottiger:  convert it to .iso then mount the .iso normally
<Dr_Willis_> !iso
<ubotu> To mount an ISO disc image, type  sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint>  - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<bottiger> Dr_Willis_: guess what my next question is :)
<Dr_Willis_> bottiger:  guess what i alwready answered.
<Dr_Willis_> :)
<bottiger> Dr_Willis_: ohh - I'll take a look at the link :P
<Dr_Willis_> bbl
<centermedia> #ubuntu-pt
<snowdonkey> Hey guys.  I can't get my rear speakers to work with my 5.1 system.  I read online Gnome has an option for rear speakers to duplicate the front.  Is there an equivalent (or fix) in KDE?
<thomass> I added the repository in my sources list, updated and still said I had dependency problems
<deviance> !calc
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about calc - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<deviance> !calculator
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about calculator - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<thomass> why does it say the in package installer that is "broken"
<thomass> why does it say the in package installer that is "broken"
<thomass> when I apply changes in package manager that the installation is broken and could not be installed
<FT1> good evening...
<jhutchins> A gut check on Gutsy Gibbon: Windows thinking: http://rss.slashdot.org/~r/Slashdot/slashdot/to/~3/159065699/article.pl
<jhutchins> !info kcalc | deviance
<ubotu> deviance: kcalc: calculator for KDE. In component main, is optional. Version 4:3.5.6-0ubuntu2 (feisty), package size 200 kB, installed size 728 kB
<jhutchins> thomass: Not being sure what repositories you've enabled, I would suggest that you use aptitude from the command line instead of the silly GUI thing.
<jhutchins> It will give you more meaningful feedback.
<jhutchins> I would imagine that skype requires universe and multiverse, and that the documentation mention that somewhere.
<Jucato> deviance: SpeedCrunch is the default installed calculator btw
<deviance> Ah
<thomass> jhutchins: yea i used ommand line
<deviance> Thats why I couldnt find it :P
<thomass> packages have unmet dependencies, broken package
<deviance> What is the pagh
<deviance> pager?
<deviance> !pager
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pager - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<emilsedgh> deviance: thats about virtual desktops
<Jucato> deviance: what?
<FT1> it is the small display that shows he desktops that you have...
<deviance> When I right click my window switcher it sais launch the pager
<emilsedgh> thats a kicker applet, Panel->Right Click->Add Applet
<Jucato> deviance:  ah yeah. there's a standalone virtual desktop pager app. not installed by default
<jhutchins> This is going to be fun when we have to remember that people could be running either kde or beryl.
<Jucato> pfft...
<BluesKaj> jhutchins, well then let the eyecandy followers setup a chat/advice room :)
<BluesKaj> #eyecandy
<jhutchins> BluesKaj: Compizbuntu.
<sbucat> mmm
<FT1> i've got a question...
* genii sips a coffee
* Jucato can't...
<genii> !ask | FT1
<ubotu> FT1: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<FT1> sorry...
<FT1> i'm trying to compile kvirc from sources and have a problem with dlopen-capabilities...
<FT1> does anyone know how to solve it...?
<genii> FT1: What is the error message?
<ksivaji> FT1 what error you got
<ksivaji> genii hi
<genii> ksivaji: Hi :)
* genii passes out coffee all around
<ksivaji> :-)
<FT1> it says: ni dlopen capabilites found. It looks that your system has no interface to the dynamic linker ?
<ksivaji> FT1 can you paste the error in pastebin
<FT1> just a second...
<puster1> i needed to switch to the other computer
<puster1> ### CONFIGURE ERROR:
<puster1> ###  No dlopen capabilities found.
<puster1> ###  It looks that your system has no interface to the dynamic linker ?
<puster1> ###  If you're on linux, you either miss libdl , or the linker is not
<puster1> ###  able to find it. Make sure that libdl is in /lib or /usr/lib.
<puster1> ###  If you're not on linux, please drop a mail to pragma at kvirc dot net
<puster1> ###  describing your system and I'll try to fix it.
<BluesKaj> !pastebin | puster1
<ubotu> puster1: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<ksivaji> BluesKaj hi
<BluesKaj> hi ksivaji
<jhutchins> "Moreover, somewhere along the line, a strain of what might be called "Windows thinking" seems to have entered into the project's plans. Free software has always been about user education and choice, yet, at times, Ubuntu seems to forget these goals in favor of a quick fix that keeps users ignorant and unaware of alternatives." - Bruce Byfield, Datamation; http://itmanagement.earthweb.com/entdev/article.php/11070_3700666_4
<genii> back
<FT1> ok... pasted it there...
<genii> FT1: url please
<FT1> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/38005/
<LjL> any idea why a tomtom one wouldn't mount automatically on KDE when any plain USB key will? it can be mounted manually. it doesn't show in media://
<Dr_willis_> whats a tomtom?
<jhutchins> gps
<jhutchins> LjL: more to it than a simple storage device, it can do tracking via usb.
<Dr_willis_> Ahh. :)   interesting. check dmesg see what its seeing at?
<Dr_willis_> could be its playing it safe and not automounting it - since its not sure what it is.
<thomass> yea so I can't install skype on my computer
<LjL> jhutchins: uhm, not by default i don't think. i'm pretty sure that by default it just acts as a USB mass storage device -- although, evidently, with something not quite protocol-standard
<jhutchins> What does it store?
<ksivaji> please someone suggest me a driver for http://pastebin.com/d676785e4
<jhutchins> LjL: Automatic recognition of a device depends on that particular device's USB ID being in the database, not on it being a certain generic type of device.
<jhutchins> ksivaji: For what?
<ksivaji> jhutchins  http://pastebin.com/d676785e4
<LjL> jhutchins: well i must admit i know very little of how automounting works. but from syslog, one infers that it's being readily recognized as a storage device
<ksivaji> jhutchins i think s3 unichrome
<pjesi> Hi guys, it looks like the battery applet is gone from my system after an update. Any ideas how to bring it back?
<ksivaji> do right click on panel -> add panel
<ksivaji> do right click on taskbar* -> add panel
<pjesi> ksivaji: yes but the applet doesn't show up
<harald> How can I mount a NTFS partition with ro rights only and that normal users can read this partition (with fstab).
<pjesi> man it is bad when these updates continue to break my setup
<harald> take care with the java update =)
<jhutchins> ksivaji: That pastebin is for your whole system.  Lots of different drivers involved.
<ksivaji> how to find the driver that i need
<BluesKaj> pjesi, look in add-remove programs ands type battery in the searchbar
<jhutchins> ksivaji: Driver for what?  everything listed there has a working driver loaded.
<ksivaji> driver for vedio
<ksivaji> driver for vedio card
<ksivaji> !xserver-xorg-video-openchrome
<jhutchins> Are you not getting video?
<ksivaji> ya but i can play games
<ksivaji> ya but i canT* play games
<jhutchins> Games written for Nvidia cards?
<jhutchins> Windows games?
<pjesi> BluesKaj: ok
<ksivaji> no open arena
<hitmanWilly> ksivaji: well, that's based on one of the quake engines...i think quake 3
<ksivaji> it strucks  as i am playing i cant do anything
<jhutchins> ksivaji: As far as I can tell, you have the driver that's available.  You can try checking with S3 or xorg to see if there's anything newer, but I don't think it's a driver issue.
<Dr_willis_> egads - all this compwiz stuff is making me dizy. :)
<hitmanWilly> Dr_willis_: well, it could be worse...i just got wow up and running...lol
<hitmanWilly> Dr_willis_: well, a couple of days ago anyway
<Dr_willis_> hitmanWilly,  try that DungeonRunner game yet. Its so colorfull.. it gave me a hedache.
<ksivaji> jhutchins no  i saw in forums people who have s3 unichrome cant play games because of driver
<Dr_willis_> Gotta love a game thats free for the 'basics' :)  only $5 a mo for the enhanced
<hitmanWilly> Dr_willis_: hmmm, no, have to look into it
<Dr_willis_> hitmanWilly,  by NcSoft.
<Dr_willis_> basiclly a Diablo  remake with a Sence of Humor.
<ksivaji> hitmanWilly  quake 3 means
<hitmanWilly> Dr_willis_: ugh, i hated diablo
<Dr_willis_> hitmanWilly,  to each their own. :) i dont care for Warcraft any more.
<Dr_willis_> Got Lord Of the Rings online. and aint played it in ages.. its just the little things that turn me off in some of these games.
<hitmanWilly> Dr_willis_: diablo was nwn without any of the cool stuff
<Dr_willis_> hitmanWilly,  hmm.. I think ya need to check the timelines. :)
<Dr_willis_> Diablo was sort of the grandfather to NWN. so its not fair to compare them that way
<hitmanWilly> Dr_willis_: im aware diablo came out first, it was just massively boring to me
<Dr_willis_> Pong was  Quake5 without all the blood. :)
<Dr_willis_> Look at tetris. :)
<Dr_willis_> or any of the 100000+ other clasic games.
<hitmanWilly> Dr_willis_: of course, i was in my final fantasy phase when diablo came out though...
<Dr_willis_> Final Fantasy 1 through.. egads.. how many did i play.. how many did i even finish. :)
<Dr_willis_> I sort of perfered the Breath of Fire series.
<hitmanWilly> Dr_willis_: and you can't diss on tetris, that and space invaders were the only video games i ever got my mom to play :P
<Dr_willis_> My wife has been playimng these 'find the hidden item' games like crazy lately
<boompro>   ;)
<boompro>  ,     7.04  CD     CD   jmicron  ?
<hitmanWilly> uhhh, what language is that?
<jhutchins> hitmanWilly: idiot.
<boompro> hitmanWilly,oh sorry ))
<boompro> russian
<LjL> !ru
<ubotu>    #ubuntu-ru       /  Pozhalujsta vojdite v #ubuntu-ru dlq pomoshchi na russkom qzyke
<jhutchins> boompro: Russian usually renders correctly here, sorry.
<jhutchins> Looks a lot more like someone exploring accented characters.
<hitmanWilly> sorry, apparently my unicode settings on irssi are a little bit off :P
<LjL> jhutchins: depends whether you're using UTF-8 or KOI-8 or something else
<LjL> if you can see the !ru factoids, your settings are probably fine
<jhutchins> The sequences still look suspicious.
<boompro> !ru
<LjL> but then many russians (including (i'd say, unfortunately) the #ubuntu-ru channel) use KOI
<ubotu>    #ubuntu-ru       /  Pozhalujsta vojdite v #ubuntu-ru dlq pomoshchi na russkom qzyke
<hitmanWilly> LjL: you mean the ????????????????????????????? factoid?
<LjL> heheh
<jhutchins> Six accented vowels in a row as rendered here.
<hitmanWilly> LjL: yeah, they're off...have to fix that
<hitmanWilly> LjL: but later
<boompro> !ru
<ubotu>    #ubuntu-ru       /  Pozhalujsta vojdite v #ubuntu-ru dlq pomoshchi na russkom qzyke
<jhutchins> 
<jhutchins> renders here as eiiooieaia with varying accents.
<hitmanWilly> jhutchins: yeah, same here
<genii> here too
<jhutchins> Whereas "pycckom" doesn't make much sense to me, but I can recognize it as russian.
<Azzco> I've logitech microphone that I want to use, I can't find any guide for KDE. Help?
<hitmanWilly> well, not like it'd make much difference anyway, don't speak a lick of russian, or pretty much any cyrillic language
<jhutchins> Azzco: Microphone should be microphone, plug it into your mic-in jack and your sound card doesn't care about the brand.
<hitmanWilly> Azzco: usb mic?
<jhutchins> I went through college german, but that was before I could have kept it by practicing on the internet.
<Azzco> nope it's one of those with the normal connection
<hitmanWilly> heh, 2 yrs of french in HS, and some badly subbed anime, and that's about it...lol
<Azzco> I've got alot of tabs in kmix but I can't figure out how to get it wokring, I got sound from it before but that was just like added above the normal sound didn't seem to integrate into any apps
<hitmanWilly> Azzco: did you unmute the mic in channel?
<Azzco> Nope
<hitmanWilly> Azzco: make sure its unmuted
<Azzco> the mic was in the line-in before now I switched to mic.
<Azzco> hitmanWilly: Oh sorry read wrong thought you typed "mute the mic"
<hitmanWilly> Azzco: it should be a bright green light in kmix
<Azzco> hitmanWilly: How do I know when it works then?
<hitmanWilly> Azzco: test it out in a sound recorder app...i really never use mine, so im not sure what app would work best
<csanders> long question for the room, I have a VPN set up to my work, at home im on winblows, my work box is kubuntu, is there a way I can start an X session on my win box to point to my work box ?
<csanders> or how can I do this, tinyvnc ?
<Azzco> -_-
<hitmanWilly> csanders: any vnc client should be able to do it
<csanders> any recommendations
<csanders> tinyvnc was slow last time i used it
<hitmanWilly> csanders: well, if you don't need X, you could use ssh
<csanders> yea I need X :( . for eclipse of all things
<hitmanWilly> csanders: otherwise, not sure, don't use vnc myself
<Azzco> Okay so I'm not sure abuot all the functions on my soundcard... I have the mic plugged in into the line-in jack... Should it be in there or the mic jack?
<hitmanWilly> csanders: eclipse is java, right? you could get the winblows version, im pretty sure they have one
<notv> does anyone know about using amarok with ipods?
<hitmanWilly> Azzco: mic, line in is set up more for amplified input
<notv> i cant get my files to transfer over from the transfer queue
<hitmanWilly> notv: probably a permission issue
<Azzco> Thought so... I've found a guide for gnome... is IEC958 some generic kind of soundcard or something?
<notv> but my songs arent from itunes and i found a guide that says its possible
<csanders> hitmanWilly: yes they have , I need the code on my local machine, otherwise Id have to keep checking into and outof CVS
<hitmanWilly> Azzco: i think its an onboard intel one
<Azzco> Hmm... okay
<hitmanWilly> csanders: ok, ugh, well, you could set up a samba share and access the files on your work machine directly via windows
<hitmanWilly> csanders: you said this was already set up as a VPN, right?
<csanders> yes
<csanders> ahh thats a good idea
<csanders> thanks :)
<hitmanWilly> csanders: np :)
<hitmanWilly> notv: when i say permission issue i mean that amarok doesn't have permission to write to the ipod
<hitmanWilly> notv: honestly, i don't really like amarok for ipod stuff, generally i've found that gtkpod works better
<HanzZ> hm.. after apt-get dist-upgrade my system freezes and glxgears shows only 5 FPS, but direct rendering is ON in glxinfo
<HanzZ> has anobody same problem?
<Azzco> HanzZ: did it upgrade the kernel?
<HanzZ> i have nvidia drivers
<HanzZ> no
<Azzco> Hmm... Are you sure it's the correct version of the drivers then?
<genii> dist-upgrade auto upgrades the kernel if a new one is available
<HanzZ> hm.. but my last reboot was some days ago, so i can test one of the old kernels
<Azzco> Do that ;)
<HanzZ> i know it :) but its updated only some libs :)
<HanzZ> ok.. i will be back in minute
<lnx_> how i can set "file browser" profile as default konqueror profile ?
<HanzZ> ok
<Azzco> Better?
<HanzZ> with "Linux ubuntu 2.6.20-15-generic #2 SMP Sun Apr 15 07:36:31 UTC 2007 i686 GNU/Linux" it works
<HanzZ> 2.6.20-16 it freezes after KDE start
<zimba12> hi
<Azzco> I'm clueless here...
<lnx_> how i can set "file browser" profile as default konqueror profile ?
<HanzZ> and if it's not freeze, then fps is 5
<zimba12> I'm using Kubuntu for 4 months...20 minutes ago I started it and it happened a strange thing:
<Azzco> zimba12: are you going to end that story? :p
<zimba12> I was logging to kdm, it accepted the password, but it immediatly came to login
<zimba12> Azzco: this is the end, the sad end
<zimba12> I cannot log in my kubuntu and I don't know the reason
<Azzco> Hmm... can you log in into the virtual consoles?
<zimba12> yes
<Azzco> Try to start kdm from there and check for errors?
<ksivaji> Azzco what is birtual console
<zimba12> Azzco: I tried to read the X log
<ksivaji> Azzco what is virtual console
<Azzco> ksivaji: you've got 6 virtual console by default you can get to them by Ctrl+Alt+F(1-6) and F7 is your workspace right now
<zimba12> but it appears have no error
<Azzco> Hmm weird... you don't get any dialgbox from kde? I had a problem with dcop once
<ksivaji> Azzco alt+ctrl+f(1-6) doesnt works
<Azzco> Ctrl+Alt+F1?
<ksivaji> yes doesnt works
<lnx_> how i can set "file browser" profile as default konqueror profile ?
<zimba12> Azzco: I don't understand why it happens, I didn't change anything from the last hit boot
<Azzco> ksivaji: that's weird...
<Azzco> zimba12: I'm sorry I don't know :( I'm not the most hardcore linux user..
<zimba12> Azzco: ok, tnx
<zimba12> please help me, I suffer from kde-withdrawal-symptoms
<ksivaji> is it possible to restore our password by editing /etc/passwd
<Lega> 'ello.
<Hirvinen> ksivaji: The passwords are not saved anywhere. Only hashes of the passwords, salted with at least the username.
<ksivaji> Hirvinen if i for get my password in that case is it possible to find that
<Hirvinen> No.
<Hirvinen> Well, not easy anyway.
<ksivaji> ho
<Hirvinen> You could try a password cracking program like johntheripper, but it might take a very long time.
<ksivaji> ok is there any good topic in linux for paper presentation
<Hirvinen> (Or if you remember something about your password, you could make a cracker yourself that would use that knowledge.)
<ksivaji> Hirvinen can you tell me how johntheripper will work
<ksivaji> i mean the input and output
<genii> ksivaji: Anyhow, if you forget your password you can login to Recovery mode , edit /etc/shadow and remove the hashed password from between the two colons (::)
<Hirvinen> ksivaji: man is a friend
<ksivaji> Hirvinen ok ok
<Hirvinen> aptitude install john
<Hirvinen> John is mostly geared towards finding bad passwords using word lists, though.
<zimba12> maybe it's a file-system error
<zimba12> how can I force it to check the file-system in the next boot
<jhutchins> You _can_ cut and paste a password hash.
<ksivaji> zimba12 fsck
<jhutchins> zimba12: -F option on the shutdown command, shutdown -F -r now
<jhutchins> ksivaji: The challenge is to check the root filesystem, which is mounted if you're using the system.
<zimba12> jhutchins, tnx, I'm going to try...
<jhutchins> zimba12: You will be happy, it works.
<jhutchins> zimba12: If you forget, you will be frustrated, because you will KNOW it's possible!
<lnx_> how i can set "file browser" profile as default konqueror profile ?
<Aaronfc7> Hello
<Aaronfc7> I see people joining and leaving but is anyone talking?
<jthomas> can i install 32bit linux on an Intel Xeon QuadCore processor (5300 series)?
<ksivaji> lnx_ setting->save profile
<lnx_> ksivaji , doesnt work , when i start konqueror again its "webbrowser" profile again , i want that when i start konq i will in "file manager" profile
<ksivaji> lnx_ search menus you will get
<NAZ87> Hi guys
<NAZ87> Jhutchins, are you here?
<genii> jthomas: The stock 32 bit kernel works on the 64 bit processors as well, i have it on a Core2Duo
<Sanne> lnx_: you can specify the profile in the command which starts konqueror, like: konqueror --profile your_profile_name
<khaije1> anyone ever heard of bitpim? it's an app for managing cell phones?
<jthomas> genii i need to have a Linux server running VMWare and Win2k3 server on top of it; the Win2k3 that comes with the server we purchase will be 64bit, but the apps on the Linux (an old database) needs to be 32bit...
<khaije1> i'm wondering where i can find a channel for it...
<jthomas> khaije1: anything about it on their website?
<lnx_> ksivaji , i didnt find it have idea ?
<khaije1> jthomas: i wanna say no... but since i'm not totally sure i think i'd better check first!
<genii> jthomas: You can run a 32 bit kernel inside a 64 bit OS running a vmplayer without issue
<ksivaji> sorry kubuntu is new for me
<genii> jthomas: Not the other way however
<jthomas> hmm ok thanks!
<genii> jthomas: np
<Sanne> lnx_: I just looked, the correct command should be: konqueror --profile filemanagement
<lnx_> Sanne , but i want to make some profile to be the default , i cant switch profile in konq also but this is not what i want todo . . .
<Sanne> lnx_: I only know this way to ensure konqueror loads a certain profile on startup
<Sanne> lnx_: how do you launch konqueror? From the kmenu?
<lnx_> err :i can switch profile ******
<lnx_> Sanne , yes
<Sanne> lnx_: go to this entry in the menu, right click, edit
<ksivaji> genii ubuntu is completely free right
<ksivaji> free of cost is it ?
<genii> Totally free, yes
<lnx_> Sanne , i know what you want to do , i dont want thhis i want to know how to choose default profile . . .
<lnx_> someone know ?
<genii> In addition they will even ship you the install CDs at no cost as well
<ksivaji> genii then how the programmer can make money
<LjL> !offtopic
<ubotu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<genii> ksivaji: They generally don't and are poor :) As LjL says we are discussing now offtopic things here however
<Sanne> lnx_: hmmm, without specifying it on the command? I don't know, sorry.
<notv> anyone here?
<ksivaji> 406 user are here
<LjL> 408
<ksivaji> LjL 409
<LjL> not when i said it, no. but when you said 406, there were 407
<notv> i added songs to my ipod with amarok but they dont show up on the ipod, whats going on?
<ksivaji> :P
<ksivaji> notv may file type
<ksivaji> notv copy the file which ipod can process
<zimba12> a weird thing...I'm using kubuntu for 4 months without any problem, but this evening I started it and a weird thing happened
<ksivaji> zimba12 what happpned
<zimba12> when I login to kdm
<zimba12> it clears the screen and goes back to the login again
<zimba12> without any message
<wo0f> where is the restricted drivers menu located in kde?
<zimba12> I don't understand the reason because I've not changed anything from the last hit-login
<anthronaut> zimba12: do you use a separate home partition?
<zimba12> anthronaut: yes
<wo0f> where is the restricted drivers menu located in kde?
<martijn81> wo0f: there is none
<anthronaut> zimba12: then it got full, kde won't start anymore unless you free some space on it
<martijn81> it should be in the systray
<anthronaut> zimba12: i had the same problem, it's weird.
<wo0f> martijn81, :S why?
<martijn81> wo0f: dunno, don't ask me lol
<zimba12> anthronaut: you're my hero, you're right!
<martijn81> wo0f: maybe it will change still, dunno
<anthronaut> zimba12: you're welcome :-)
<zimba12> anthronaut: too much p2p-downloading yesterday
<paolo_> hi. i see small characters  on the screen, since two days. how can i fix that?
<genii> martijn81: It runs in the tray so that when new restricted drivers are issued it can prompt you whether you wish to use them or not
<anthronaut> zimba12: the problem is, nobody'll tell you to keep some free space in the first place
<gary_> hello can anyone help on an install
<zimba12> anthronaut: anyway it should be nice a message in login page
<gary_> i have sorce i have to compile from tar.gz
<anthronaut> zimba12: well...
<genii> martijn81: You can also run it manually by: restricted-manager
<martijn81> genii: i see
<zimba12> anthronaut: tnx again
<gary_> can someone help me install a few apps im green to linux
<gary_> a lil
<zimba12> anthronaut: I'm coming back to my shiny kubuntu...
<gary_> i am new to kubuntu
<gary_> i used to use rpms
<nosrednaekim> gary_: ok... what do you need to install?
<gary_> not tar.gz
<gary_> 3d desktop
<anthronaut> zimba12: lol, glad to help
<genii> martijn81: kdesu restricted-manager    sorry, forgot it needs admin privelege
<gary_> and auto installer for tars
<nosrednaekim> gary_: tehre is no autoinstaller for tars..
<lnx_> how i can remove "open new tab" and "close tab" bottons from konq , and konsole ?
<nosrednaekim> gary_: and 3d desktop can be gotten via Adept..
<nosrednaekim> !beryl
<ubotu> beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. Help in #ubuntu-effects
<nosrednaekim> lnx_: edit the toolbar
<gary_> yeah it configuer it from profile and auto installs
<genii> gary_: The file manager will usually decide to decompress tar files into whatever there is inside when you choose them from there
<gary_> i had it on my red hat system
<nosrednaekim> well, i've never heard of it for Ubuntu.. doesn't mean it doesn't exist tho ;)
<gary_> i downloaed the files there on the desktop
<lnx_> nosrednaekim , i cant remove them fromm all kde programs "globally " ?
<nosrednaekim> gary_: all the files for what?
<nosrednaekim> lnx_: I don't think any other apps have those buttons..
<nosrednaekim> lnx_: and probably not..
<gary_> i have 3 tars on my desktop
<gary_> whats do i do now
<lnx_> nosrednaekim , kopete . . . konverse and other
<nosrednaekim> gary_: e tars for what?
<gary_> thre diffrent apps
<nosrednaekim> lnx_: really? hmm.. well, I don't think you can... for to #kde ..
<nosrednaekim> gary_: are you sure you can't get them from the official repositories?
<nosrednaekim> !repositories
<ubotu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<nosrednaekim> !adept
<ubotu> adept is the Kubuntu package manager. Howto: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AdeptHowto
<gary_> 3d desktop /klmav-0/and targz. auto installer
<nosrednaekim> gary_: all three can be installed from the repositories...
<judgen> hmm my alsa output plugins stops working after a while..
<nosrednaekim> gary_: upen up adept_manager
<judgen> any ideas?
<gary_> what is kompile soruce tar ball doo
<nosrednaekim> judgen: output plugins?
<nosrednaekim> gary_: compiles the source
<gary_> oh ok
<gary_> so i just point to it then right
<nosrednaekim> point to it using what?
<gary_> kompile in kde
<nosrednaekim> oh... IDK... i've never used it :)
<gary_> hmm
<gary_> so i can use repository to install the app as long as i know what im looking for
<nosrednaekim> yeah..
<nosrednaekim> even if you don't know what you are looking for :)
<gary_> ok i will try that thank you very much for your help
<nosrednaekim> its much easier that way.
<paolo_> i have that : "the module monitor & display could not be loaded"  and small fonts on my desktop. how can i solve? thnks
<nosrednaekim> paolo_: are you running XGL?
<paolo_> nosrednaekim: no
<paolo_> this happened after installing a wi-fi driver.
<nosrednaekim> ah
<paolo_> what should i do?
<nosrednaekim> paolo_: for the fonts problem.... thats no in the monitor section
<judgen> nosrednaekim: yes
<nosrednaekim> judgen: try going to #alsa
<judgen> nosrednaekim: i think it might be a confilict with pulseaudio
<winbond> is there a way to compare 2 documents with kate?
<CrypTom> hi all, since the upgrade to feisty, my kde changes to a square resolution (1024x1024) when I boot my laptop after having worked with an attached screen (using 1280x1024). Kdm correctly uses 1024x768, but after the login the resolution changes.
<CrypTom> Is there a way the change this? Meaning using either 1280x1024 or 1024x768, and not 1024x1024
<CrypTom> Because my external screen can and should display 1280x1024, but when using the laptop undocked it can only display 1024x768. So I dont like kde the change to 1024x1024 after login
<jhutchins> CrypTom: Probably easiest to use krandrtray to resize when needed.
<cael> i just found a bug w/ kubuntu's "PowerMac Screamer" driver (soundcard)
<ScorpKing> hello everyone! :D
<cael> when i plugin headphones to my imacs left front headphone port, no sound on headphones no sound on mac.
<cael> plugin to right one sound comes to headphones but fails to mute the onboard speakers
<CrypTom> jhutchins: oh, cool, thanks, much better than having to click through the menus
<cael> i notice as well kubuntu is slower w/ certain pannels than other distros on this mac
<cael> like ww/ package controllpannels (add/remove, adept manager)
<jhutchins> cael: Might be loading more modules than other distros.
<cael> its like actual system slowdowns
<lnx_> when kubuntu gusty will be released iwll be able to upgrade to it from 7.04 withou to lose all the programs and settings that i have in 7.04 ?
<seth> lnx_, indeed
<jasmin_> i am doin a program in bash for simple intrest the proble is it only multiplies but no division si=`expr $p \* $n \* $r |bc`
<erich_> what's a good gui program to copy .iso images of DVD's in Kubuntu?
<rixon> k3b
<erich_> k3b only burns .iso images to dvd's
<rixon> you sure?
<cael> is it safe to shrink the total partition size of my kubuntu install to make this imac dualboot OSX?
<darkstar> yeah, i was just looking at it
<darkstar> cael: yes
<lnx_> seth , it will install gusty with kde 6 ?
<lnx_> 4 * ** ?
<cael> how can i make it then hide from osx, last oi had tried to install to a extrenal drive, osx kept warning about an unreconised file system (as osx cant read Linux partitions/filesystems)
<darkstar> cael: you'll probably have to install osx first and then install linux after
<jhutchins> lnx_: THat's not decided yet, it doesn't look like kde4 will be ready by the time gutsy's released.
<cael> i installed linux after because installing yaboot was a major chore
<jhutchins> lnx_: It will be available as an option, but kde 3.5.7 will probably be the kubuntu default.
<darkstar> cael: i havn't used a mac since the old macontosh LC2 so i'm probably not the best person to ask
<jhutchins> cael: Install the ext drivers for osx?
<lnx_> jhutchins , so when kde 4 will be kubuntu default desktop ?
<jhutchins> lnx_: Some time after they're finished beta testing it.
<jhutchins> lnx_: Not all of it works yet, not all kde programs are ported, there are still bugs.
<jhutchins> lnx_: Just 'cause it's a higher number doesn't mean you want it.
<lnx_> yea know
<darkstar> jhutchins: what's an easy gui program to use to create .iso images of dvd's? in ubuntu i could right click the media and do it but kubuntu doesn't give me that option
<monchu> hola a todos
<monchu> soy novato
<lnx_> jhutchins , every "higher number" is better than the previous . . .
<jhutchins> lnx_: No.  Not always.
<jhutchins> DOS 4.0?
<cael> umm exampe thats wrong. case in point
<jhutchins> Not better than DOS 3.5.
<cael> Winblows 98  / ME
<monchu> algun espaol?
<lnx_> jhutchins , yea afcours not alwyas but in kde yes
<jhutchins> darkstar: I just use dd if=/dev/dvd of=<file>
<jhutchins> lnx_: Not so far.
<monchu> tengo problemas con el GXINE
<jhutchins> lnx_: Repositories are available and are configured for parallel install, you're welcome to help test.
<jhutchins> es! | monchu
<monchu> gracies por t'o
<darkstar> jhutchins: any file name will do?
<jhutchins> darkstar: Yes.
<jhutchins> darkstar: Although I suggest you make it meaningful and end in .iso.
<jhutchins> darkstar: some versions of k3b will also rip iso's.
<darkstar> jhutchins: i have the newest version of k3b
<jhutchins> w/re previous thread, newer doesn't always mean more features.  the features are enabled in different releases of the same version depending on distributor - plugins and such.
<dnorton> *problem* I can't get into password protected window's network shares
<darkstar> jhutchins: ah, ok
<neo_> lu
<jhutchins> dnorton: are you a member of the workgroup?
<jhutchins> dnorton: Do you have the correct accounts set up?
<jhutchins> dnorton: REmember, you are either <network>
<dnorton> I should be a member of the workgroup (how do I check?)
<jhutchins> dnorton: REmember, you are either <network>\<username> or <machine>\<username>, not just <username>.
<dnorton> when I go to enter another comp through konqueror, it throws a username and password request.
<dnorton> It never goes through.
<ScorpKing> dnorton: it must be an existing username and password that's on the windows box
<dnorton> I think I'm using a username/password that is on the winbox.
<lnx_> jhutchins , yea afcours not alwyas but in kde yes
<lnx_> opsss sorry
<ScorpKing> dnorton: it might be something on the windows box not letting you in. google for - password protect network shares in windows -  or something like that.
<dnorton> scorpking: I am able to get into another machine like it that does ask for user/pass.
<dnorton> scorpking: I have physical access to both, so I'll check for settings differences
<ScorpKing> dnorton: then it's not linux
<ScorpKing> i just got disconnected. was my msg about kopete posted?
<ScorpKing> anyone?
<DSOM> Hmm?
<ScorpKing> lol. then i'll ask again. :)
<ScorpKing> kopete keeps on crashing and i can't figure out why. it used to work fine untul now. when it does work i get messages from jabber (gtalk) but when i reply it sais "Message could not be delivered. Reason "". " how can i figure out what's wrong?
<FroggyTheGreat> Heya.  Anyone here had experience compiling and running the cisco VPN client?
<poison--> <ScorpKing> llo
<ScorpKing> hello!
<poison--> did u try to unistall it and reinstall?
<poison--> i mean, kopete
<poison--> and why do u use it for irc?
<poison--> im luvin xChat
<poison--> rox
<ScorpKing> i recompiled it to work with mxit.co.za and it worked fine for about 3 weeks until these last few days. :(
<poison--> lmao
<ScorpKing> i'm using konversation for irc
<poison--> programed to die
<dekc> hi
<dekc> can u help?
<poison--> need xchat cause i use encrypton in a few chans
<poison--> hi dekc
<poison--> shoot
<dekc> i can't hear sounds
<dekc> after i change my pc
<ardchoille> ScorpKing: Do you think that maybe the web server changed something and now the software can't connect? Microsoft does that now and then with MSN.
<poison--> did u check if sound isnt muted?
<dekc> but kept the hard
<ScorpKing> poison--: lol. there is some problem with their custom ejabbert code. sends "available" instead of "show"
<dekc> yes
<dekc> wait
<poison--> lol scorpio
<dekc> it
<dekc> works
<dekc> with amarok
<dekc> and kaffeine
<poison--> lmao
<dekc> but with XMMS
<dekc> and vlc
<dekc> or videogames no
<poison--> dekc, do: alsamixer
<poison--> at console
* genii sips a coffee and thinks about !enter
<poison--> check if therenst sumtin muted
<ScorpKing> ardchoille: don't think so. it useually work for aout two hours before it starts stuffing around.
<poison--> hi genii
<dekc> alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such device
<dekc> ???
<poison--> hummm
<poison--> so youre not usin alsa :D
<ScorpKing> helo genii :)
* genii slides poison-- a coffee and some aspirin
<dekc> it worked
<slackern> lol genii i only see you sip a cup of coffee whenever i look into this channel :)
<poison--> no need, no beer last nite
<dekc> with my old pc
<poison--> but tomorrow.. omfg
<poison--> lmao
<dekc> and yes i'm using alsa
<poison--> dekc, i bet u need to install some dependencies
<genii> slackern: I do it every channel i'm in but here more, it's generally quieter
<poison--> libsound and stuff
<genii> ScorpKing: :)
<dekc> alsamixer is kmix?
<poison--> need beer today
<poison--> damn hot
<poison--> no dekc
<slackern> genii: i might have seen you elsewhere too too many channels around to be sure :)
<poison--> diferent things
<arkard> Hi everybody!!!!!
<dekc> but i'm sure i have alsa
<dekc> cuz i selected
<arkard> i really need an administrator
<genii> slackern: My standard list is #ubuntu #ubuntu-offtopic #kubuntu #kubuntu-offtopic    and sometimes #kubuntu-devel #ubuntu-server #ubuntu+1
<dekc> and how do i know if i have alsamixer or not
<dekc> cuz apt-get doesn't find it
<dekc> ?
<poison--> u dont have it
<poison--> if u did, when u type alsamixer @console it opens
<dekc> and can i install alsamixer^?
<poison--> its a fresh install?
<dekc> no
<poison--> yes
<dekc> i told u that i have an old hdd
<dekc> and i only change the pc
<poison--> "pc"?
<dekc> all new
<poison--> like.. u changed motherboard?
<dekc> computer
<dekc> yes
<dekc> all
<dekc> processor
<poison--> almao
<dekc> motherboard
<poison--> dats why buddie
<arkard> Help, i need an admin
<poison--> u need to setup all to work with the new hardware
<dekc> cuz i change the motherboard?
<ScorpKing> !ask | arkard
<ubotu> arkard: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<poison--> yes, specially if u do dat
<dekc> and how can i do that
<poison--> the motherboard is a diferent model from the old one?
<dekc> strange that amarok works
<FroggyTheGreat> Anyone know if there's something I need to do with KVPNC to make it work with a cisco VPN that has one of these random-token keys that change every minute?
<dekc> still asus but newer
<dekc> i think with 5.1
<dekc> but not sure
<poison--> diferent model
<arkard> I want to be the representant of Kubuntu in Nicaragua, how can i do that?
<dekc> is there any command to see my motherboard?
<poison--> think u cant arkard
<arkard> poison, why not?
<poison--> dekc, u can check the hardware
<poison--> cause its free
<arkard> poison, i mean, be an official site and IRC of Kubuntu in Nicaragua
<dekc> how can i reconfigure it?
<arkard> for example kubuntu-ni
<poison--> but i guess u can try to contact the guys dat mantain it
<poison--> ohhhh
<ScorpKing> ah
<poison--> u should add a # before :D
<poison--> lmao
* poison-- crys like a crazy sheep
<dekc> how can i reconfigure it?
<poison--> damn... installing 230MB of games for my daughter
<arkard> poison, how can i contact those guys?
* genii wonders what mentally unbalanced sheep sound like
<poison--> lol
<poison--> ahahahah genii
<poison--> really dunno
<FroggyTheGreat> Anyone have experience here with VPNC?
<poison--> no, sorry
<ScorpKing> poison--: it sould be added to the bot as well to be of some use. will the channel close if he exit?
<poison--> dekc, justa  sec
<arkard> and tell me poison, do you know how to request a channel in freenode?
<dekc> k
<poison--> arkard, dunno if freenode really manages the chans
<arkard> really thanks for your help poison
<ScorpKing> arkard: just type /join kubuntu-ni and it will create a channel but you'll be the only one there.
<arkard> ill go to to find how
<arkard> Cya guys
<ScorpKing> bey
<ceg23349> How do I install the GNOME library files?  Do I just dl them and save them in some "Windows/System32"-like directory?
<poison--> dekc: http://doc.gwos.org/index.php/Comprehensive_Sound_Problems_Solutions_Guide
<poison--> wow
* ScorpKing just smiles...
* poison-- LMFAO
<ceg23349> Did I ask something dumb?
<FroggyTheGreat> Anyone have experience here with VPNC?
<jon__> is there a channel for virtualbox?
<dekc> don't load the page
<poison--> no, its all about the other doode
<poison--> humm
<poison--> sec
<poison--> dekc: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting
<poison--> hope dat one works
<poison--> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<poison--> woot
<ceg23349> !library
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about library - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<poison--> goin home
<poison--> l8r guys
<ceg23349> !API
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about api - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<ceg23349> !Meaning_of_life
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about meaning_of_life - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<ceg23349> damn....
<ScorpKing> !windows | ceg23349
<ubotu> ceg23349: For help with Microsoft Windows, please visit ##windows or your nearest mental health institute. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and !equivalents
<dekc> !alsamixer
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about alsamixer - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<LjL> !botabuse
<ubotu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<Roey> hi
<Roey> I have a Logitech mouse.  I'm trying to use it with KDM, but I need to be able to use xbindkeys in order to get the buttons working right.   So I put the line in my .xsession but it still doesn't work.  When I use the -v (verbose) flag for  xbindkeys -v -f .xbindkeys.rc, I see this error:  http://rafb.net/p/K8ZVeL99.html.  What does that mean!?!
<ceg23349> ScorpKing rofl
<dekc> with aplay -l
<dekc> scheda 1: default [PnP Audio Device
<ScorpKing> ceg23349: there is a big difference between linux and windows. google a bit and read those links. it will help a lot to get an idea of how linux works.
<ScorpKing> ceg23349: i'll see if i can get you a few links. :)
<ceg23349> scorpking: Alright then, that I will certainly do... But as for a specific question, I couldn't just take a library file and drop it in some directory somewhere and call it usable?
<ScorpKing> ceg23349: http://tldp.org/LDP/intro-linux/html/
<mneptok> ceg23349: what are you trying to *do*?
<ceg23349> I heard that the GNOME apps use a different set of library files (dll's in windows if I'm not mistaken... of course I probably am) than the KDE ones, and I was wondering if I could put the GNOME ones in Kubuntu in such a way as to make them work
<mneptok> ceg23349: uhhh ... that's completely irrelevant in *Ubuntu
<mneptok> ceg23349: what GNOME app do you want?
<sourcemaker> how can I improve the performance of my kubuntu system?which services can be stopped?
<ceg23349> mneptok: I actually plan on doing it the other way around on another machine; trying to use Amarok on my laptop which has Ubuntu but is currently out of battery
<mneptok> sudo apt-get install amarok
<mneptok> done.
<jhutchins> ceg23349: Yes, there are seperate sets of common libraries for gonme and for kubuntu.  If you install an apt using apt/dpkg, it should install the libraries it needs.
<jhutchins> ceg23349: KDE does a much better job of using shared loaded libraries for more efficiency.
<ceg23349> I see.  Just as easy as that then.  Thanks all.
<FroggyTheGreat> Anyone know where in VPNC I'd go to force it to resolve an address through the VPN, rather than trying through google search automatically?
<ceg23349> jhutchins so... would a KDE app run noticeably slower on GNOME?
<FroggyTheGreat> Anyone know where in VPNC I'd go to force it to resolve an address through the VPN, rather than trying through google search automatically?
<ceg23349> wait... I think I understand what you were saying... and it just happens to not be what I thought it was when I started talking up there.  So yeah...  Gonna log and try some shit.
<jhutchins> ceg23349: No.
<jhutchins> ceg23349: It might initally load a little slower, but that would presume that other Gnome apps had already loaded the required libraries, and Gnome is nowhere near as good at that.
<sirvico> help
<sirvico> /help
<sirvico> bueno, ser que todos aqu slo hablan ingls
<LjL> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<jhutchins> KDE as a native environment pre-loads some of the libraries.  XFCE also has an option to pre-load the main kde libs.
<sirvico> ok, cmo lo hago
<sirvico> soy newbie
<sirvico> novato
<sirvico> en esto de linux
<LjL> sirvico: escribe /join #ubuntu-es
<sirvico> gracias
<LjL> sirvico: y pone alguna pregunta all, ningun te podr ayudar si solo dices "help" :P
<ceg23349> jhutchins Ah, I see.  So it would only be a minor performance hit and only in certain situations?
<sirvico> gracias Ljl, solo quera saber los comandos del IRC
<jhutchins> Right, just like loading any new program that didn't have the required libraries pre-loaded.
<jhutchins> ceg23349: Generally gnome apps work as well under kde as under gnome; kde apps take a bit more of a hit under gnome.
<jhutchins> ceg23349: recent benchmarks - and these things change constantly - show that KDE is more ram/cpu/disk I/O efficient in general.
<wesley> hello i get after i wanna install a tarball and it ask my pasword i typ right in and say su: Authentication failure. How can is solve this?
<mneptok> wesley: what command are you typing?
<mneptok> and what is this tarball?
<wesley> kbfx
<mneptok> !info kbfx
<ubotu> kbfx: an alternative to K-Menu for KDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.4.9.2~rc4-1 (feisty), package size 1268 kB, installed size 3748 kB
<wesley> http://img475.imageshack.us/img475/637/schermafdruk50gf5.jpg
<mneptok> is there a reason you're not using the repo?
<wesley> yes that one is out of date and i am 64 bit user
<ceg23349> jhutchins: I see.  Sounds enough like the PC hardware/software tech races I'm used to seeing ;)
<mneptok> wesley: so you're going to install a version precompiled by some dude on the Internet?
<LjL> well it certainly must have been made with all the due care if it's so smart as to call "su" for you
<mneptok> heeeeeeeehe
<mneptok> if you don't know how to diagnose an su issue, you probbaly should not be using su
<wesley> yes the tarball
<wesley> http://img475.imageshack.us/img475/637/schermafdruk50gf5.jpg
<genii> mneptok: My thought also which you voiced so eloquently
<wesley> it ask if i wanna install as root of normal user i need to say root
<LjL> wesley: except that tarball is so stupid that it doesn't consider the fact that one might have the root account locked.
<LjL> ditch it
<wesley> i can succeed but its a problem i get all the time
<wesley> http://img215.imageshack.us/img215/8866/schermafdruk51zq4.jpg
<LjL> of course... because you can't use "su" on ubuntu
<LjL> !sudo
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<wesley> i know about sudo but this one makes su from it
<LjL> because it's braindead, ye
<LjL> s
<LjL> which is why i said ditch it
<ceg23349> Perhaps this is not so much a technical question, but is it common for there to be IRC rooms with 300+ users where only like two of them talk?
<LjL> find a proper ubuntu package if you can, or wait if you can't. or at the very least, compile from source from a sane tarball
<wesley> it with most tarbals
<LjL> ceg23349: about as much as it's common to have rooms with 1000+ users there where only about 20 most talk (#ubuntu)
<LjL> wesley: "most tarballs" don't try to run "su" for you
<LjL> so i don't know what tarballs you've been using
<LjL> but you shouldn't have
<ceg23349> so.... the ratios stay about the same xD.
<wesley> i use kate for termimal most times
<LjL> ceg23349: keep in mind this channel is joined by default when you're using the irc client that comes with kubuntu
<ceg23349> yeah... that would be how I found it :D
<Karti> Hi all, looking at learning databases and have a LAMP server up and running. Would people recommend that I use the MySQL and learn databases that way or should I go with the free Oracle download? All ideas welcome ;)
<wesley> i going try a root shell
<LjL> wesley: good luck, have a good time re-installing
<ceg23349> karti: Sudden;y my brain hurts....
<LjL> Karti, not sure why you should use proprietary software when several open source alternatives are available. even assuming they're inferior... if you're *learning* they should be fine
<Karti> ceg23349: Ah one of those nights eh!
<LjL> but i suggest you try PostgreSQL first
<LjL> much more compliant with the SQL standard
<wesley_> sometimes there no amd64
<Karti> LjL, its the 600 a day as an Oracle DBA that might sway me ;)
<FroggyTheGreat> Anyone know which kde app mimics Windows's Remote Desktop Connection app?
<LjL> wesley_: which is why most people who aren't familiar with compiling stuff install the i386 version rather than amd64
<genii> FroggyTheGreat: krdc
<FroggyTheGreat> Oh.
<FroggyTheGreat> Been trying that and ht's not been able to find the servers.  Hmm.
<LjL> Karti, SQL is SQL is SQL. learn that first (hopefully using a free DBMS), then you can learn about the Oracle extensions later if you wish
<Karti> LjL: Happy with that.....cheers
<ScorpKing> FroggyTheGreat: i seem to have the same problem with krdc. :(
#kubuntu 2007-09-21
<Cael_LiveCDkubun> how can i resize my ext partition? cant do it whilre i've booted from it, nor is it letting me do it while on the Live cd
<wesley_> the i386 version doest work on amd64 and compiling is something i just need to learn
<Cael_LiveCDkubun> it says its mounted but its not mounted
<Karti> wesley_: I had similar issues but got it working with a noapic install, but could not get it to recognise my USB drives....
<wesley_> okee guys i succeede just typ sudo before the commando
<ScorpKing> Cael_LiveCDkubun: boot from the live cd and go to install. follow it till you get to disk setup and select manual. after you resized it just quit the installer.
<wesley_> now i learned to compile by myself
<LjL> wesley_, the i386 version *should* work on amd64. lots of people use it
<wesley_> it did'nt by my and then again if i compile its better
<LjL> 'fya say so
<Cael_LiveCDkubun> is 12~15GB enough for kubuntu out of a 120GB hdd?
<LjL> Cael_LiveCDkubun: it will most definitely run
<wesley_> and prog like kdenlive you need to compile also
<onur_> hi all
<onur_> anyone give me a link about installing beryl in kubuntu ?
<Cael_LiveCDkubun> grrrr
<onur_> howto or documentation..
<Cael_LiveCDkubun> it crashed installer second ittried resizing
<wesley_> onur do you use intel ?
<Cael_LiveCDkubun> i suppose since not much is on my install
<Cael_LiveCDkubun> repartition my whole disk but
<onur_> wesley_: yes
<Cael_LiveCDkubun> make the ext partition 15gb
<BluesKaj> evening folks...beautiful here in Northern Ontario tonight , still like summer :)
<Cael_LiveCDkubun> laving the rest for a OSX Tigwe partition
<Cael_LiveCDkubun> *Tiger
<wesley_> onur then you should just searh on beryl in the packing manager
<BluesKaj> 15G doesn't do Kubuntu much justice if you plan on doing media projects ...you may regret noyt leaving enuff room once you realize how easy it is.
<Cael_LiveCDkubun> hows 30gb?
<BluesKaj> much better :)
<ScorpKing> hi BluesKaj! i've only got a 12GB hd and it suck. :P
<BluesKaj> yeah , I know the feeling ...was stuck with 2 6G drives for a while too
<ScorpKing> anyway, bedtime for me. nite everyone!
<BluesKaj> 160G goes a long way to accommodate both Linux and windows :)
<onur_> wesley_: just that ?
<BluesKaj> Cael_LiveCDkubun, what size is your HDD ?
<wesley_> uh beryl and you need to select beryl manager and emerald
<Cael_LiveCDkubun> 120gb
<BluesKaj> cool, so you have some space
<Cael_LiveCDkubun> i need space for swap, Ext, OSX, yaboot
<Cael_LiveCDkubun> (this is a G3 PPC iMac)
<BluesKaj> how much RAM ..if you have under 1G ram 1-2G swap is fine , double it if it's under 512Mb
<onur_> wesley_:  :) thanks
<onur_> wesley_: i install this packages
<onur_> anything other ?
<onur_> wesley_: i install these packages
<onur_> wesley_:  ?
<SilentDis> hello :)
<wesley_> yes did it work?
<onur_> how ?
<onur_> alt+f2 and giving that command ? "beryl" or "beryl-manager" ?
<onur_> how can i start it ?
<wesley_> system > beryl-manager
<onur_> perfecT!
<onur_>  :)
<onur_> thanks wesley_
<Cael_LiveCDkubun> hmmm now isee the drives mounted in /media/untitled its been awhile since i used linux less kubuntu, how do i unmount a drive while on liveCD?
<SilentDis> bit of an odd question here.  I have a slow 'net connection on eth0, and sometimes use an EVDO 'net connection via kppp.  if I connect via kppp, my apps still use eth0 by default.  is there some way to tell the system to favor the kppp connection when it's on, and default back to eth0 otherwise?
<SilentDis> Cael_LiveCDkubun: sudo umount /path/to/mount
<Cael_LiveCDkubun> subuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo unmount /media/untitled
<Cael_LiveCDkubun> sudo: unmount: command not found
<SilentDis> Cael_LiveCDkubun: not "unmount", "umount" :)
<Cael_LiveCDkubun> ahh
<Cael_LiveCDkubun> umount: /media/untitled: not found
<Cael_LiveCDkubun> but partitioner shows thats where its mounted to
<SilentDis> Cael_LiveCDkubun: pastebin the output of mount -i please :)
<Cael_LiveCDkubun> long list ,
<SilentDis> Cael_LiveCDkubun: yep, use pastebin
<Cael_LiveCDkubun> should i paste right into channel?
<SilentDis> !pastebin | Cael_LiveCDkubun
<ubotu> Cael_LiveCDkubun: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<keaton> I blew a fuse and when my computer came back on, X wouldn't start. It tells me my Nvidia kernel isn't working or some such thing.
<SilentDis> keaton: can you pastebin the error you get?
<SilentDis> !pastebin | keaton
<ubotu> keaton: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<keaton> Can you copy and paste from a raw terminal?
<Cael_LiveCDkubun> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/38047/
<NickPresta> keaton, highlight the text with your mouse and then middle-click to paste it
<SilentDis> keaton: ahh, can't even get into X.  you can, but it's a hastle.  try reconfiguring X to use just the default vid driver, at least that way we can get you going again, and try some stuff.  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<SilentDis> Cael_LiveCDkubun: looks like you're looking for this command:  sudo umount /media/disk :)
<wesley_> yaha compile is succesfull
<keaton> Okay, can someone provide me with the default X configuration file for Kubuntu Feisty's alternative video installation?
<jordo23> Hey Kubuntu nation!
<keaton> If you can, I'll /msg my email address.
<SilentDis> keaton: no luck with just reconfiguring X?
<keaton> I have very little luck reconfiguring X in plain command line.
<keaton> I'm running in a terminal, btw, X died horribly.
<SilentDis> keaton: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<SilentDis> keaton: first choice is to choose the vid driver, pick "vga"
<Cael_LiveCDkubun> still acts like its mounted and wont let me commit any changes
<keaton> Thanks, man.
<Cael_LiveCDkubun> that being w/ qparted
<SilentDis> keaton: you can 'default' your way through most of it.  at the end, it'll ask how to choose the resolution, pick simple setup, 1024x768x60hz (or something very close to that).  works pretty good as a 'failsafe'
<Cael_LiveCDkubun> i can still "temporarly" download and install a package while in LiveCD right?
<SilentDis> Cael_LiveCDkubun: it's been a while since i've tried that.  if you have enough memory for ubuntu to expand into, i don't see why it wouldn't work though.
<Cael_LiveCDkubun> (512MB ram ^^)
<SilentDis> Cael_LiveCDkubun: for example, i wouldn't try that on a 512mb memory machine.
<Cael_LiveCDkubun> i just see if i cant get GNOME partitioner
<SilentDis> Cael_LiveCDkubun: if push comes to shove, reboot.  should unmount cleanly during the reboot.  not sure exactly what we're aiming for here is all...
<Cael_LiveCDkubun> to get the hdd to unmount so i can resize the ext3 partition
<SilentDis> Cael_LiveCDkubun: yeah, just reboot from a LiveCD.  you'll start 'clean slate' and won't have to worry about it :)
<Cael_LiveCDkubun> i am on the LiveCD
<SilentDis> Cael_LiveCDkubun: and you mounted while on the CD, right?  i am not sure what's hanging on it, it would take a bit of digging in log files to figure out what's specifically wrong.  it would be easier to just tell the OS to reboot, and just go from there.  simplest to impliment solution to problem :)
<BlueVette> Hello.
<SilentDis> !hi | BlueVette
<ubotu> BlueVette: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<BlueVette> Question:   On my laptop, running kubuntu, I have the wifimanager running (the one with the icon of 3 or 4 bars).. I can tell it to scan for the network and it finds it.  I can choose "switch to network" and enter in my admin password and it returns to the manager window, but it does not pull a new IP address.  If I reboot, it defaults back to looking for my home network SSID instead of the hotels
<BlueVette> suggestions?
<SilentDis> BlueVette: not from me, sorry.  i'm having my own network quandries right now lol
<SilentDis> I have a kppp managed connection, and a 'fallback' connection on eth0.  everything tries to use the eth0 interface first for net access.  is there any way to tell the OS to prefer the kppp connection if it's available, and only default to eth0 if it's not available?
<Cael_LiveCDkubun> finallly~!
<Cael_LiveCDkubun> Gparted (GNOME PARTIONER) is resizing my ext3 partition
<SilentDis> Cael_LiveCDkubun: woot!
<Cael_LiveCDkubun> but why the installer's partitioner or qpart couldnt do it  is beyond me
<freqmod> I have a hexdump of a file that i need as binary, does anybody know about any programs that can convert a hex string to .bin
<Cael_LiveCDkubun> while it start the resizing i'mam go get some smironoff before local party store closes
<wesley_> kdenlive installs fails
<SilentDis> Cael_LiveCDkubun: lol
<wesley_> in mandriva it sits just in the packing manager
<wesley_> it sucks to not be able to make a amv in linux
<Kr4t05> wesley_: Indeed
<Biovore> amv?
<Agent_bob> i'm glad i finally learned a little about ip routing
<Biovore> NAT is not a small bug
<Biovore> :-P
* Agent_bob is not totally network illiterate anymore
<Agent_bob> NAT lives in LAN
<SilentDis> Agent_bob: grats.  now you can live with the pain of trying to explain even the basics, like how the 7 network layers work, to someone uninformed :D
<Agent_bob> heh so is gNAT a small bug or an opensource LAN ???
<wesley_> there ony cinnerila or how it calls for making amv
<Agent_bob> SilentDis i didn't say i knew enough to do that yet.  i simply said i'm not "totally" illiterate now.
* freqmod made it himself
<SilentDis> Agent_bob: hehehe.  the layers are easy, a few moments in the wiki will get you quickly up to speed on the overview of it, and the rest just falls into place for any logically thinking person :)
<Agent_bob> linky ?
<SilentDis> Agent_bob: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/OSI_model
<Agent_bob> k
<Biovore> avidemux is ok for chopping video together..
<wesley_> amv is diffent with kino you can cut and all but not use a differt audio song
<kalel> ciao
<kalel> ce nessuno?
<SilentDis> Agent_bob: microsoft's network model is6 layers... iirc, they combine 3 & 4 together (network and transport).  someone correct me if i'm wrong on that :)
<SilentDis> !italian | kalel
<ubotu> kalel: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<Biovore> yeah.. microsoft assumes TCP or UDP for everything in there net stack
<kalel> e tu come mai parli italiano?
<Biovore> !it
<kalel> !it
* Biovore pokes ubotu
<kalel> ok
<Agent_bob> SilentDis k  noted
<kalel> i'm kalel
<SilentDis> Biovore: he won't re-respond when someone else triggered the info bit for a few moments.  a flood filter :)
<Biovore> rg
<kalel> i can't speak english
<Biovore> dam #ubuntu
<Biovore> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<Biovore> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<kalel> non esiste
<kalel> il canale
<kalel> ubuntu-it not exist
<SilentDis> Agent_bob: when you start to understand the OSI model, it gets a LOT easier to diagnose and fix any networking problems.  Just start at L1, and work your way up.  the problem just jumps out at you then :)
<Agent_bob> makes sense
<Agent_bob> timezones which way is plus and which way is minus  Etc/GMT{+/-}#   settings ?
<Agent_bob> EU/Asia is +    the americas is -     is that correct ?
<SilentDis> Agent_bob: for the most part, yes.
<Biovore> Greenwitch, England is +0
<SilentDis> Agent_bob: median line draws through france.  everything west is minus, everything east is plus, up to the ocean.  easy 'rule of thumb' way to remember it :)
<Biovore> east coast USA is +4 (+5 in the winter)
<Biovore> west coast USA is +7 (I think)
<SilentDis> Biovore: -4 bio ;).  i'm in Wisconsin, we're considered -6 here :)
<Biovore> yeah.. -
<Biovore> hehe
<Biovore> look how the globe spins
<Biovore> the day starts in japan and that area
<Biovore> and end in the West coast of the americas
<SilentDis> Biovore: ends in Alaska/hawaii, actually.  still america, technically lol
<Agent_bob> ok it was the hw clock that was off.
<kalel> come statte
<kalel> chi mi aiuta?
<SilentDis> !it | kalel
<ubotu> kalel: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<kalel> [02:13]  [470]  #kubuntu-it #ubuntu-it Forwarding to another channel
<Agent_bob> i think i have to make /etc/adjtime a symlink to /dev/null to keep linux from messing up the hwclock
<Agent_bob> kalel yes    to   #ubuntu-it
<kalel> non riesco ad andare su kubuntu-iy
<kalel> kubuntu-it
<SilentDis> Agent_bob: what distro are you using?  i had none of these problems... and even have my hw clock set to local, for windows when i boot into it (1 or 2 times a year :P)
<Agent_bob> SilentDis they called ubuntu when i started
<SilentDis> Agent_bob: what version?  6.06, 6.10, 7.04, 7.10?
<Agent_bob> SilentDis dapper
<Agent_bob> i think.   don't think this box still has hoary on it...
* Agent_bob looks
<Agent_bob> yeah dapper
<SilentDis> !version
<ubotu> To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type  lsb_release -a  in a !shell
<Agent_bob> no lsb modules here mate
<SilentDis> doh lol
<Agent_bob> and i think i may have wrote that infonode
<pdu> hi
* SilentDis tries to think back to dapper... it's been a while lol
<Jucato> cat /etc/issue
<Biovore> yeah.. not on brezzy eather
<SilentDis> pdu: not yet.  oh!  the greeting, not my state.  hello! :D
<Agent_bob> Jucato that would work on a default /etc/issue* file  yes
<Jucato> I guess so.
<Biovore> hmm
<Biovore> lsb_release does work on brezzy
<Biovore> should be on dapper too
<Agent_bob> one could check the bash version   kernel version if it was standard issue    and the libc6 version
<Jucato> only if lsb-release is installed
<Agent_bob> Biovore sure it works on dapper    if there are lsb modules installed    i.e. default install
<Jucato> lsb-base is sure to be installed (I guess). but lsb-release might not
<Agent_bob> nothing sure about lsb-base either
<Jucato> hm... I thought it would have too, since Ubuntu is lsb compliant
<Agent_bob> Jucato heh you probably thought that bash would have to be there too    or perl   or python   :)
<Jucato> bash is there
<Jucato> and perl. not sure about python...
<Agent_bob> wasn't at one time.   i did reinstall it.
<Agent_bob> perl is not
<Jucato> strange
<Agent_bob> python is not
<Agent_bob> not so strange.   just remember who you are talking too
<Jucato> aaaanyway...
<Jucato> I try to forget
<Agent_bob> :)
<Jucato> mental cabbage and all...
<Jucato> er.. I meant baggage
<Agent_bob> like a migrane ?
* Jucato <-- goes for laundry...
* newbi nicio just buy a trust webcam and want to install it on kubuntu but it look like it dont have to right driver for it
<newbi> how to install my webcam trust wb-5400 on kubuntu?it's usb :/
<newbi> how to install my webcam trust wb-5400 on kubuntu?it's usb :/ stdin
<thomas__> whats the best way to share a printer between windows and linux????
<Agent_bob> !webcam
<ubotu> Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<SilentDis> thomas__: my router has an LPT port on it, that worked well for me.  having said that, you can do it either way, the windows box sharing the printer (linux gets at it via Samba), or the linux 'puter shares it via samba to the windows machine.
<Agent_bob> cups
<Agent_bob> !printer
<ubotu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://www.linux-foundation.org/en/OpenPrinting - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<SilentDis> thomas__: Agent_bob is right, cups works great too
<thomas__> SilentDis: cups? The printer is on my windows machine
<thomas__> SilentDis: and I have a lan
<Agent_bob> move it  :)
<dmgubuntu> Hi
<NickPresta> Hi dmgubuntu, welcome to #kubuntu!
<BluesKaj> thomas__,yes  cups is the way to go , run the printer wizard in system settings/printers
<dmgubuntu> I am trying to dual boot kubuntu with windows. Can some recommend partition sizes? I would like to have a shared partition for c: and /home
<SilentDis> thomas__: then you'd share the printer in windows the way you'd normally do so.  in kubuntu, make sure samaba is installed (sudo aptitude install samba), then Kmenu > System Settings > Printers > Add > Printer > SMB Shared printer :)
<dmgubuntu> Oh I have 80GB
<SilentDis> dmgubuntu: Windows XP?
<dmgubuntu> SilentDis: yes
<dmgubuntu> SilentDis: sorry. should have said so.
<SilentDis> dmgubuntu: windows for gaming?
<dmgubuntu> The person I'm setting it up for isn't ready to make the complete switch
<SilentDis> dmgubuntu: no apologies necessary.  i have *some* experience with this, having set it up for others, they all tend to end up living in linux though lol
<Agent_bob> dmgubuntu linux system needs about 3g min.   6g is plenty     home needs as much as you will use.     but your home needs to be on a real file system   not that M$ crap they call a file system
<dmgubuntu> SilentDis: I believe a little gaming will probably occur
<SilentDis> dmgubuntu: depending on the games... 30-40gb for windows.
<dmgubuntu> Agent_bob: understood
<BluesKaj> yeah , I dual boot for scanning reasons only , otherwise windows would be history on this pc
<dmgubuntu> SilentDis: oh that's a lot
<SilentDis> dmgubuntu: i have tons of space, so i may not be the best example here... lol
<dmgubuntu> Does anyone have a minimum partition size for XP?
<newbi> Agent_bob: the tuto to install the webcam didnt work how do i install the drivers for linux
<newbi> ?
<SilentDis> dmgubuntu: Windows got 20g main, 25g Fat32.  Linux got 90gb for /, and another 200gb for /home, and 10gb for swap lmao
<Agent_bob> newbi i don't have a webcam  sorry.
<newbi> how to install my webcam trust wb-5400 on kubuntu?it's usb :/ stdin
<newbi> Tm_T: ^^
<SilentDis> dmgubuntu: Windows XP will live comfortably for a long while in 10-15gb space.  minimums hover right around 7-10gb to keep it usable
<BluesKaj> yeah I run 25g for windows but I don't do any media dvd stuff on it so there's plenty of room
<dmgubuntu> SilentDis: nobody ever taught you the term "overkill" did they? :)
<BluesKaj>  10G for swap ?  .what a waste :)
<SilentDis> dmgubuntu: lmao.  never mind the 1TB raid array i turn on when i video edit lol
<Agent_bob> "Linux got 90gb for /"  <<< you wasted 85g right there
<dmgubuntu> SilentDis: sounds lovely. And here I am with an 80GB laptop to work with. :(
<BluesKaj> as if anyone needs 1tb even for video
<SilentDis> dmgubuntu: 4 300gb full height 300gb scsi ultra-wide 2 drives.  it screams, and shakes the floor with how noisy it is.  10krpm all the way lol
<BluesKaj> good for bragging rights tho :)
<SilentDis> Agent_bob: you'd think that... but /tmp is in /, and video editing does use it.
<dmgubuntu> BluesKaj: and then some
<SilentDis> BluesKaj: it's REALLY nice to have uncompressed mpegs of 2hrs long sitting there, makes it quick lol
<Agent_bob> SilentDis that's not system space that's tmp space.   you could put tmp on a 80g partition   :)
<BluesKaj> I just burn the stuff to dvd ...why bother storing it
<newbi> how d i check wat is conected to my usb ports?
<BluesKaj> system menu /media
<BluesKaj> or lsusb
<dmgubuntu> Okay so seriously... how about 15GB
<Agent_bob> let me explain why.   the fs used(written to) the most is usually the first to give trubble, and you would rather that not be the root fs
<dmgubuntu> and then 10 for kubuntu
<SilentDis> BluesKaj: it's a 'job' for me.  i rip old home videos and such (wedding footage from 8mm, beta, vhs, etc) in highest quality i can achieve, then convert it to a DVD.  it's nice to just have it all there to work on.  yes, it's overkill, but i'll never 'run it out' as it were, and the drives were dirt cheap on ebay :)
<dmgubuntu> and the rest as shared space
<BluesKaj> SilentDis, do you use tovid and avidemux?
<newbi> BluesKaj: if lsusb in the konsole doesnt see my webcam that mean its not install or not workin good?
<dmgubuntu> Everybody: thoughts please... 15GB for XP, 10GB for kubuntu, 2GB swap and the rest for a shared patition for music/photos etc.
<BluesKaj> newbi, try relogging in with the usb device connected
<BluesKaj> then do lsusb
<Agent_bob> dmgubuntu should work
<SilentDis> BluesKaj: as needed, yes.  unfortunatly, my vid cap card doesn't work under linux (ATI card, and i just haven't gotten around to it), so that's one thing that i still do mostly in windows :(
<SilentDis> dmgubuntu: how much memory is in the system to begin with?
<mneptok> dmgubuntu: 7.5GB for Kubuntu, the rest as ext3 as Linux /home
<dmgubuntu> 80GB
<Agent_bob> memory  !=  hd space    heh
<mneptok> dmgubuntu: so ... || 15GB XP || 7.5GB Linux / || 2GB swap || ext3 Linux /home ||
<dmgubuntu> oops 2GB
<mneptok> dmgubuntu: laptop?
<dmgubuntu> correct
<mneptok> dmgubuntu: do you care about hibernation?
<Agent_bob> i have  mem
<Agent_bob> Memory Used/Total Percent: 10/91 MB (10%)
<Agent_bob> Swap   Used/Total Percent: 0/0 MB (0%)
<SilentDis> dmgubuntu: I'd go with mneptok's suggestion there.  15gb for XP, ~7GB for /, 2gb swap, ~15gb /home.  no need for an extra fat32, you can access ext3 in windows, and linux can access everything anyway :)
* Agent_bob laughs at 2g ram + 2g swap    
<dmgubuntu> does it matter whether I care about hibernation. It's iffy with Linux anyway. I mean at least in my experience. sometimes it hibernates sometimes it pretneds to hibernate and won't wake up
<mneptok> Agent_bob: if you want your laptop to hibernate, physical RAM must </= swap
<BluesKaj> SilentDis, dunno if yer interested but if you have an ATI here's a tutorial you might try :http://www.howforge.com/how-to-setup-fglrx-for-ubuntu-feisty
<Agent_bob> mneptok this isn't a lappy
<SilentDis> BluesKaj: nvidia vid card, ATI capture card ;)
<mneptok> Agent_bob: dmgubuntu's is.
<dmgubuntu> Agent_bob: the machine I'm asking about is a lappy
<dmgubuntu> jinx
<SilentDis> BluesKaj: as soon as i get around to it, it'll be a hauppauge vid cap card... and i KNOW it'll work in linux :)
<Agent_bob> then you need actually about 10k more swap than ram    but who is counting...
<BluesKaj> oh sorry SilentDis ...i have a tv wonder pro , got it working with tvtime
<dmgubuntu> Now where was I... so /home is accesible on XP? I did a clean switch a couple of years ago.
<mneptok> dmgubuntu: http://fs-driver.sf.net
<flake> how do i get audio on qemu, trying to run win98 on ubuntu
<SilentDis> BluesKaj: hmm... damn you, i didn't wanna do any 'projects' today... *starts working on getting the cap card working in linux*
<mneptok> dmgubuntu: http://www.fs-driver.org/
<dmgubuntu> first url gets 404
<SilentDis> dmgubuntu: there's a windows driver that'll let you read/write to an ext2 file system (it can read/write ext3 as well, but i'd recommend disabling the write ability, for fear of mucking the journal)
<francois> hey, someone mistakenly associated USB drivers with digikam, how do i disassociate it ?
<BluesKaj> dmgubuntu, try ntfs-3g and ntfs-config
<dmgubuntu> read only. Got it!
<BluesKaj> !ntfs-3g
<ubotu> ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<francois> sry, i meant drives. not drivers, haha
<Kr4t05> Does anyone think that you really should bother having a swap as large as 2GB?
<BluesKaj> !ntfs-config
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ntfs-config - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<BluesKaj> !info ntfs-config
<ubotu> ntfs-config: Enable/disable write support for any NTFS devices. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.5.5-0ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 41 kB, installed size 432 kB
<SilentDis> dmgubuntu: personal opinion here... I have read access to NTFS from linux, and read access to ext3 from windows.  I can't write, but usually reading is enough :)
<dmgubuntu> so I need drivers for windows and linux to read ext3 and ntfs respectively?
<SilentDis> dmgubuntu: Ubuntu can read NTFS w/o problem.
<dmgubuntu> SilentDis: no driver needed then? Or did I miss something?
<Agent_bob> just mount it ro and go
<SilentDis> dmgubuntu: it's just writing to NTFS that needs a special driver.  Windows needs the ext2 driver to read/write to an ext2/3 partition.  again, i caution against writing, but that's just me and my opinion :)
<dmgubuntu> SilentDis: got it.
<dmgubuntu> Thanks a bunch
<dmgubuntu> all
<Agent_bob> which would be easier to learn perl python C  ?
<BluesKaj> yeah , i don't much like writing to linux from windows so I dropped the ext2/3 driver from XP
<Agent_bob> no comment eh,   maybe i should stick with sh
<hydrogen> well
<hydrogen> thats kind of a crazy question
<hydrogen> because the real answer is ruby
<Jucato> ...
<Agent_bob> :)
<Agent_bob> sorry should have included that
<Agent_bob> which would be easier to learn  RUBY perl python or C  ?
<Jucato> knowing your love for bash, you might find perl to be the easiest... :P
<Agent_bob> yeah.
* Agent_bob hates bash.   it's  sh that i like.
<hydrogen> no
<BluesKaj> ruby on rails ?
<hydrogen> perl is never easy
<Jucato> knowing your love for shells, you might find perl to be the easiest... :P
<Jucato> you definitely don't know Agent_bob yet :)
<Agent_bob> lol
<BluesKaj> no matter , any of those lingos is greek to me :)
<Jucato> don't you mean geek to you? :)
<BluesKaj> well,  geek greek then
<Agent_bob> yeah it's all geek to me too
<Agent_bob> [ bb -o ! bb ] 
<hydrogen> you can't tell me that this code is nice and easy to learn
<hydrogen> -ap056 @Q=map$_^($_^=v0 x3)^lc=~y/aeiouy//.v47.s/\w/$&/g,$_,@F;$_="@F"&"\x7f"x60;s/[^.] {3}$/^I^I^I/;s!.+!$#Q $&
<hydrogen> @Q[0..split] 
<hydrogen> !;y/\0^I/ ./;s/ +(.*\S) */:^I$1/g
<BluesKaj> got this scsi 4.5G drive with a 50 pin connector...anyway of using my promise ultra card to add it to wifeys old HP Pavilion celeron ?
<Agent_bob> easy to learn    maybe    nice  no.
<Agent_bob> BluesKaj not unless you can come up with an addapter,    or i don't think so any way
<BluesKaj> yeah , need to go from 50 on the drive to 40 on the card
<Agent_bob> what you need is a card and cable
<Agent_bob> i think i may have one.... let me look
<BluesKaj> i have a promise ultra card
<Agent_bob> no i guess i let it go with some other scsi stuff
<BluesKaj> 2-40 pins conns tho
<Agent_bob> but that's not scsi
<Agent_bob> i did have an scsi card with 50 pin comb on it.    can't find it now.
<BluesKaj> yeah, maybe a call to ratshack is in order
<Agent_bob> actyally had two.  one isa and one pci  .....
* Agent_bob goes to look.
<Agent_bob> ah ha.   found the box that stuff went out in...   don't have them any more.
<BluesKaj> well, wifeys HDD is almost full and she won't switch to linux ... her fav solitaire game isn't available in Linux, and the graphics in wine are awful
<Agent_bob> BluesKaj but if you can find an ultra wide scsi interface card (i like aic7800 series) some of them have both the 50 pin comb and the 80 contact plug on them.     really expands the hd capacity of older boxen
<BluesKaj> right on ...I'll look for one on ebay :)
<Agent_bob> or usb external drives...  slower but work.
<Agent_bob> i have a question.   how can a cpu be 550mhz k6   in one box   take it out and plug it into another box and it becomes 350mhz k6-ii   ???
<Agent_bob> if i hadent seen it i would call a man a lier for saying it...
<Agent_bob> hadn
<Agent_bob> 't
<Agent_bob> !enter | me
<ubotu> me: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Jucato> duh...
<Jucato> the bot doesn't know anything about pronouns or mental cases :)
<hydrogen> < !enter
<Jucato> hahah
<hydrogen> thats a valid shell construct
<Agent_bob> but i'm trying to teach it about one of them Jucato
<Agent_bob> :)
<hydrogen> hmm
<hydrogen> !enter | HEY YOU
<ubotu> HEY YOU: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
* hydrogen giggles
<NickPresta> !botabuse
<ubotu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<NickPresta> =P
<hydrogen> that wasn't abusing the bot
<hydrogen> that was telling you not to type that in and press enter!
<Agent_bob> !botsnack | ubotu what is the real reason you are here?
<ubotu> ubotu what is the real reason you are here?: Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<Agent_bob> that is  ^
<hydrogen> humm
<Jucato> tsk tsk....
<ImDale> Anyone using sound-recorder to record fm radio through a soundcard mic jack?
<Agent_bob> ImDale have used audacity to record line0 before...   why do you ask ?
<ImDale> sound-recorder is coredumping on file size.
<ImDale> Talk show is about 4 hours long, and it dumps at 3:22 minutes
<Agent_bob> 3.3 minutes... ?   </blinks>   i was recording 90 minute tapes...
<ImDale> I'm running sound-recorder as a root cron job onto an ext3 file system that holds DVD sixes ISOs just fine.
<ImDale> um, 3 hours, 22 minutes.
<garfield_> is trust webcams good?
<Agent_bob> yeah that's what im saying.  file size, on a 3.3 minute rec, is not the issue.  must be something else.
<ImDale> Looks like it's coring at around 1GB file size
<ImDale> Sorry, no, 2.1GB
<Biovore> oh.. some filesystems can't handle files over that size..
<Agent_bob> 2.1g for 3 minutes of sound ???    bloat!
<elvin_> ass
<ImDale> not 3 minutes, 3 hours ;)
<Biovore> still kinda big..
<Biovore> raw wav?
<ImDale> Yes, raw wav
<Agent_bob> yeah. must be raw and high bit rate
<Biovore> yeah..
<Biovore> record to flac :-P
<ImDale> Default fir sound recorder is CD quality, I think
* Agent_bob puts 10 hours of cd quality sound on one cdr   .ogg 
<ImDale> sound-recorder only outputs wav/pcm/cdr/ima3/ima4/ima5 ... I have no clue what any of them are but wav
<ImDale> Know of any good places to learn about the very basics about this?
<garfield_> the heck with trust webcam i'm carriyng it back to the store >_< i cant even use it on xp
<ImDale> What's a good command line tool to do recording to flac or ogg?
<Agent_bob> sox    rec -t ogg      maybe ?
<garfield_> i need help to install my webcam "trust wb-5400"
<Warbo> Hi, what tool can I use to configure compiz fusion in KDE (gutsy)? The settings I have in gconf (through compizconfig) aren't used when running in KDE with "compiz --replace"
<Jucato> !compiz-fusion
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<Warbo> Jucato, OK thanks (I didn't know which room to join, #kubuntu, #ubuntu+1 or #ubuntu-effects. #kubuntu is first alphabetically :P )
<Jucato> hahah
<Jucato> #ubuntu+1 is for gutsy
<garfield_> Jucato: do u know how to install drivers for webcams?
<Jucato> nope...
<garfield_> Jucato: how do i check to see what drivers my linux have allready?
<garfield_> im going to cary back the webcam it sucks
<Jucato> !webcam
<ubotu> Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
* Jucato knows nothing about webcams
<ImDale> hrrmm... found  blog where a guys doing htis very thing and sox core dumps at the same recording length - 3 hours 22 minutes.
<Warbo> Crisis averted. Turns out Compiz Config was working fine but the settings had all been reset :)
<Jucato> lovely :)
<Agent_bob> no this mussent be...    my tape drive is k'put
<Agent_bob> !
<gustavo> :)
<Agent_bob> while i would much prefer laugh as cry,  this is hardly funny.
<Agent_bob> i have work yet to do
<Doctor_Nick> house
<Doctor_Nick> horse
<Agent_bob> gad'zuk  i am undone.
<thomas__>  can't get samba working............I want use my windows networked printer
<lewix> how do I change my password
<NickPresta> lewix, K Menu > System Settings > About Me > Change Password
<lewix> NickPresta, from the cmd
<Jucato> passwd
<Jucato> man passwd to be sure of the options
<thomas__>  can't get samba working............I want use my windows networked printer
<NickPresta> thomas__, you have to be more descriptive than that. What isn't working? What have you tried?
<thomas__> NickPresta: I've tried to go through the system setting - printers and adding a printer
<thomas__> but don't know how to configure it properly, I've read documents but
<thomas__> NickPresta: still having trouble, can u help?
<ubuntu> hi
<ubuntu> sup everyone?
<NickPresta> thomas__, I use samba to print to m windows printer (printer connected into a windows system)
<NickPresta> thomas__, essentially I just followed the Add Printer/Class wizard. It worked on the first try.
<ubuntu> i cant' figure out the commands for mountain
<ubuntu> i tryed /
<thomas__> huh kubuntu  to windows?
<ubuntu> and nothing
<Biovore> mount command?
<ubuntu> ya mount command
<Jucato> mountain...
<ubuntu> so i can install
<ubuntu> lol
<Biovore> mount what?
<Jucato> what are you trying to install?
<ubuntu> free bsd
<ubuntu> i also use kububuntu
<Biovore> freebsd is an operating system
<ubuntu> i know it is
<ubuntu> they all are
<Biovore> boot from the disk
<ubuntu> i did that
<ubuntu> i need too know
<NickPresta> !enter | ubuntu
<ubotu> ubuntu: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Jucato> !mount
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Kubuntu, go to System Settings -> Advanced Tab -> Disks & Filesystem. See also !fstab and !DiskMounter
<ubuntu> ahh ok i have g parted on disk
<Jucato> ubuntu: see that ^^^ but I'm guessing you'll get more assistance in #freebsd
<thomas__> NickPresta: https://help.ubuntu.com/7.04/printing/C/printing.html#network    it s ays to go to global settings but I can't find it
<ubuntu> ya i see that
<ubuntu> thanks ill go there then
<NickPresta> thomas__, perhaps that is only in Ubuntu and not in Kubuntu
<thomas__> NickPresta: so heeelpppppp
<tzanger> good evening -- is there a recommended way to "bootstrap" a kubuntu install similar to debootstrap?
<NickPresta> thomas__, as I said. You can try the Add Printer Wizard found in System Settings > Printer
<ubuntu> um problem
<ubuntu> how i change nickname?
<NickPresta> ubuntu, /nick nickname
<thomas__> NickPresta: in kubuntu?
<NickPresta> thomas__, yessir. Kmenu > System Settings > Printer > Add > Add Printer/Class
<thomas__> NickPresta: so the host would be like what
<thomas__> NickPresta: 192........
<Warbo> tzanger, you can use debootstrap :) Any K/Ubuntu differences don't matter at such a basic level (ie. it only matters when desktop packages get installed)
<tzanger> Warbo: hmm
<naknomik> Is there a way to play wma files on Kubuntu?
<tzanger> so once I have a debian basic basic install, hwo do I kubuntu-ize it?  I imagine I replace the sources list for apt, but what do I start installing?
<ubuntu__> hey
<Jucato> !w32codecs | naknomik
<ubotu> naknomik: Seveas has a popular 3rd party repository for several packages, including the win32 codecs: see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - See also !Codecs
<NickPresta> thomas__, when I select "Add Printer/Class", I then select SMB Shared Printer as my backend, Anonymous account, I press scan and find the workgroup that has the printer. I then select it.
<Warbo> tzanger, use debootstrap from an Ubuntu repository, then it will install a minimal Ubuntu system directly, no Debian, and then you just need to install the kubuntu-desktop package
<Jucato> tzanger: it will be almost like downloading and installing Kubuntu in the first place. but you're doing twice the work
<ubuntu__> sup
<tzanger> Warbo: aha
<tzanger> I'm still getting the hang of package managers (10 years on slackware) :-)
<Warbo> tzanger, you would do something like "debootstrap feisty /my-feisty-system"
<Warbo> tzanger, (that is just an example folder, obviously)
<tzanger> indeed
<thomas__> NickPresta: it didn't find anything after I scanned
<dotz> hi what do i need to play mp4 files?
<dotz> !mp4
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<dotz> helppp how to play mp4 files
<daedalus__> anyone willing to help with an error in the wireless.h library?
<juacom99> bye people
<dotz> what package/codec i need to play mp4?
<Jucato> dotz: have you tried libxine-extracodecs?
<marx2k> So... how does one take a screenshot in KDE?
<dotz> yeah i had that to play mp3s
<droach> anyone know of any good open source projects to join
<Hirvinen> droach: What are you interested in?
<Dr_Willis> freecol :)
<thomas__> NickPresta: what if I can't find the printer model?
<Hirvinen> droach: Contribute to a project that you like or find interesting.
<droach> something in python
<saroset> Are there any photoshop like tools?
<Dragnslcr> !info gimp
<ubotu> gimp: The GNU Image Manipulation Program. In component main, is optional. Version 2.2.13-1ubuntu4.3 (feisty), package size 2901 kB, installed size 7920 kB
<saroset> Ty, Dragnslcr
<Jucato> droach: *buntu loves creating utilities using python :)
<Jucato> you could say that Ubuntu has a romantic relationship with python
<droach> but you have to be a motu to even get noticed
<Jucato> er...
<Jucato> motu's don't sprout from nowhere. all of them started somewhere, not as motu's :)
<droach> i want to get in a project thats young.
<cai> how to do ?
<Jucato> cai: do what?
<cai> what sould i do here?
<Jucato> !kubuntu | cai
<ubotu> cai: Kubuntu is Ubuntu with KDE, the K Desktop Environment, instead of Gnome. See http://kubuntu.org for more information - For support: #kubuntu - See also !KDE
<cai> my nvidia8400 doesn't work
<Dr_Willis> you did install the nvidia drivers yet?
<cai> yes i did
<cai> but it doesn't work after reboot
<Dr_Willis> so whats 'not working'
<JimmyDee> define not working
<Dr_Willis> black screen? console screen? no login screen?
* Dr_Willis wonders if the 8400 has the same issues with the nvida drivers that the 8800 was having.
<cai> screen found,but none have a usable configuration
<JimmyDee> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and select your video card
<JimmyDee> driver
<cai> i did it,butalso failed
<JimmyDee> and a suitable resolutoin
<cai> i have installed the 14.19 drive ,the lateset
<GuHHH> hi! anyone knows a good site for security? and a good site to implemente secure services, with tutorials?
<Jucato> !security
<ubotu> If you feel the need to adopt security measures for your system, check out https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Security - See also !root, !firewall and !server
<JimmyDee> isnt xserver inherently insecure?
<dave> Hi sorry to be a painful newb but I've just switched to kde from gnome and I can't figure out how to install new themes. In gnome you drag and drop them. But it doesn't look like you can do that in kde... any help?
<dave> Hello
<dave> echo...
<dave> echo...
<Jucato> !changethemes | dave
<ubotu> dave: To change your themes, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy.  Kubuntu users should visit https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CustomizeKubuntu.
<Jucato> !patience | dave
<ubotu> dave: The people here are volunteers, your attitude may determine how fast you are helped.  Not everyone is available all the time, likewise not every answer is available instantly. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<dave> No worries Jucato I just thought I was alone
<Jucato> you were
<Jucato> I just came back
<dave> Sorry
<Dr_Willis> kde themes are a bit more complex.
<Jucato> :)
<Dr_Willis> There used to be a bot factoid with a link to some very good info.. but i cant rember it.
<Jucato> Dr_Willis: look up? :)
<Jucato> dave: no need to say sorry. I just came back. so before that. you were with ghosts :)
<dave> Dr_Willis: yeah I noticed... I tried looking in the help but it appears undocumented.
<dave> Jucato: I guess I'm just used to the bustle of activity in the Ubuntu channel
<Jucato> um... it is documented... :/
<dave> Jucato: I couldn't see anything about it in the help.
<Jucato> it's in the User Guide..
<dave> Jucato: might be new user blindness though
* Jucato should have had that fixed in the control center too
<Dr_Willis> there are several kde theme packages and parts in the repos - not isntalled by default
<dave> Dr_Willis: I'm looking for a nice dark theme.
<Dr_Willis> check out kde-look.org i guess. :0
<Dr_Willis> Ive yet to see very many nice dark themes.
<marx2k> Whats the name of the app that has the 'bouncy icons on the taskbar'?
<dave> Dr_Willis: Yeah I found a couple but I just don't know how to install them.
<dave> AWN
<dave> marx2k: I believe you are talking about Avant Window Navigator
<marx2k> Ok
<Dr_Willis> kde 'themes' are parts that are compozed of the window decoration, icons,  widget sets, and.. somthing else :)  in most cases the parts need to be installes/compiled seperately.
<saizai___> weird rootkit-like directory hiding from using d4x: http://pastie.caboo.se/99284
<marx2k> And does that require special graphics processing or can it be run with the default ATI/NVidia drivers without composting?
* Jucato once again points to the CustomizeKubuntu page....
<dave> Dr_Willis: Ah...
<dave> Jucato: I'm looking at the page between chats
<Dr_Willis> dave,  its not just a 'drag/drop' operation in many cases.
<dave> Jucato: you need to have patience too :)
<Jucato> heh
* Jucato goes for lunch
<Jucato> actuallythe pointing was for Dr_Willis
<Jucato> in case he was still looking for that "factoid" or info
<Dr_Willis> I know how to install them. :)
<Jucato> [11:52]  <Dr_Willis> There used to be a bot factoid with a link to some very good info.. but i cant rember it.
<Dr_Willis> wonders how all this will change with kde4. if at all. Of course I just use the plastik theme.
<Jucato> anyway... gone...
<Jucato> Plastik or Plastique :)
<dave> Themes are just small problems anyway
<dave> I need to get a few other things working yet. But I think the guys I bought the machine off will help me with those
<Keaton> I recently had to reconfigure my X configuration and reinstall my Nvidia drivers, and now that I've done so Open GL has stopped working altogether.
<Keaton> Any advice?
<WaltzingAlong> Keaton: check the config file and the log   /etc/X11/xorg.conf  and /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<Keaton> What exactly am I looking for?
<WaltzingAlong> Keaton: in the log look for lines starting with (EE) marking errors. in the conf file look for "nvidia" as the driver in the device section (or maybe you see "nv" or "vesa" instead)
<Keaton> I'll take a look.
<Keaton> Thanks
<daSkreech> Jucato: Quiet tonight
<WaltzingAlong> apparently some of the regulars got the new version of outSide today
<daSkreech> they released an update to outside?
<daSkreech> I hear it's hotter than it was before
<WaltzingAlong> daSkreech: apparently there are fluxuations daily
<WaltzingAlong> stable release but with variations nonetheless
<hitmanWilly> i haven't used it in a while, myself...lol
<purpleposeidon> daSkreech: global warming
<daSkreech> purpleposeidon: astute
<hitmanWilly> so is my beachfront property in the artic a good investment, then?
<hitmanWilly> :P
<daSkreech> Yep Better than Beach front in Florida
<hitmanWilly> lol
<purpleposeidon> subtle.
<daSkreech> apt-get upgrade outside
<hitmanWilly> daSkreech: hmm, wonder what repo that's in
<mindcry> hello
<daSkreech> I would hope it's in the universe
<mindcry> anyone get problem with bluetooth dialup?
<daSkreech> What kind of problems?
<daSkreech> Not like I know what you are talking about :)
<_2> well i think the failing hd was and over heat issue...
<mindcry> im using gprs to connect to internet
<mindcry> using bluetooth - nokia 6600
<Jucato> wow! I couldn't do IRC when I did that
<mindcry> and my nokia working as a modem
<Jucato> same phone :)
<ek_arc> Hey. Anyone familiar with errors occuring while trying to apt-get Alien?
<mindcry> i do
<mindcry> im currently using xp
<Jucato> yeah my telco doesn't allow it...
<mindcry> i already install kubuntu here
<mindcry> :D
<hitmanWilly> ek_arc: what kind of errors?
<mindcry> but i cant get to internet without connecting bluetooth to nokia6600 as modem
<mindcry> there is no bluetooth dialup option
<ek_arc> hitman: When prompted to continue (y/n), I am asked to insert the Kubuntu install CD.
<Jucato> mindcry: in Kubuntu?
<ek_arc> When doing so, it just keeps repeating the request.
<mindcry> yes
<mindcry> :D
<mindcry> in kubuntu
<daSkreech> !bluetooth
<ubotu> For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<hitmanWilly> ek_arc: ok, you need to remove the cd as a repo
<mindcry> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothDialup
<ek_arc> Ahh
<ek_arc> How would I go about that?
<Jucato> mindcry: yeah that's what I used
<ek_arc> Sorry, still relatively new to linux.
<mindcry> im already doing that
<mindcry> :D
<hitmanWilly> ek_arc: look in /etc/apt/sources.list
<Jucato> mindcry: ok.. I thought you said there's no Bluetooth DUN in Kubuntu
<hitmanWilly> ek_arc: that file lists all the repos your system uses
<mindcry> but some application was not installed yet
<mindcry> i follow the instruction
<mindcry> but still get some problem: software is not installed or unknown command
<mindcry> example gedit
* daSkreech pokes hitmanWilly. Why don't you just use the GUI ?
<Jucato> mindcry: er... gedit is a GNOME/Ubuntu app
<Jucato> of course it wouldn't be installed
<_2> are we allowed to say DUN ?    i thought M$ patented that acronym or something...
<mindcry> how to get it with kde?
<ek_arc> Sorry whats the command to look in that particular directory again? bash is saying persmission denied.
<Jucato> mindcry: replace "gksu gedit" with "kdesu kate"
<mindcry> im a newbie in linux
<mindcry> :D
<hitmanWilly> daSkreech: eh...honestly never use it so not sure exactly how off the top of my head
<mindcry> ahhhh
<mindcry> got it
<daSkreech> hitmanWilly: ok
<mindcry> i write a note for it
<mindcry> and what about permission?
<Jucato> what permission?
<_2> !tab | ek_arc check the dir name with the tab key.
<ubotu> ek_arc check the dir name with the tab key.: You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<Jucato> _2: dunno don't care. DUN is DUN :)
<_2> :)
<ek_arc> Ah okay. Is there a particular prefix I need to use to look at this particular file?
<mindcry> im getting error on write some files in etc
<ek_arc> In the repo sources list?
<_2> ls
<ek_arc> Ah yes
<ek_arc> I knew that...
<mindcry> need a root login to do that
<_2> that's lowercase LS
<ek_arc> Im working my away around most of the basic commands :\
<ek_arc> :P
<_2> !kdesu | mindcry
<ubotu> mindcry: In KDE, use  kdesu  to run graphical applications with root privileges when you have to. Do *not* use  sudo <GUI application> ; you can muck up your permissions/config files. For what to use in GNOME, see !gksudo
<daSkreech> !root| mindcry
<ubotu> mindcry: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth.. there is no root password. Then you will see that it is sudo that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<Jucato> mindcry: just use sudo. the instructions in that page are correct
<Jucato> except for the gksudo part
<mindcry> cool
<mindcry> i log this conversation
<mindcry> thx alot with your help
<mindcry> :)
<mindcry> im just intalled it yesterday though
<mindcry> still a new new newbie here
<mindcry> :) lol
<_2> !enter
<ubotu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<ek_arc> ls /etc/apt/sources.list isnt returning anything, though, am I leaving something out? I doing this as root.
<_2> ek_arc should return the file name
<ek_arc> Ah, which it did. I was expecting a list of some sort.
<_2> if you want to view the content use less
<mindcry> well guys, do i need to install bluez in my kubuntu?
<_2> ek_arc also if you need to edit it,  sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<daSkreech> mindcry: I don't know but in Gutsy it's auto there
<daSkreech> I think I turned it off in mine because I will never use it
<ek_arc> Ah yes, deb cdrom:[Kubuntu 7.04 _Feisty Fawn_ - Release i386 (20070417)] / feisty main restricted
<ek_arc> So im removing this?
<_2> prepend   #
<_2> that comments it out.   the info is still there but apt wont use it.
<daSkreech> ek_arc: put a # at the start of the line
<ek_arc> Ah, right.
<daSkreech> That "comments" it. The parser will ignore it
<_2> doesn't that what prepend means ?
<daSkreech> If you want it back later just take off the #
<daSkreech> _2: Yeah but I had typed so far I couldn't be bothered to not press enter
<_2> yay for conciseness
<daSkreech> +1
<ek_arc> Apt-get works, Alien is now installed.
<ek_arc> Thanks a lot, youve been a great help.
<_2> i hope you know what you are breaking now....
<daSkreech> ek_arc: What are you installing?
<ek_arc> Flash :P
<_2> !flash
<ubotu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<hitmanWilly> daSkreech: ek_arc that's in the repos
<mindcry> thx daSkreech
<daSkreech> mindcry: yuuup
<ek_arc> Is it now?
<ek_arc> Did not know that...
<_2> something like flash-plugin-nonfree ???
<ek_arc> Google pointed me in the direction of using Alien to convert the .rpm
<ek_arc> So thats the path I took :P
<ek_arc> flashplugin-nonfree
<_2> pfft   one char off.   and i don't do flash.
<ek_arc> This is mainly just so I can use YouTube and other flash based video deals
<daSkreech> !flash | ek_arc
<ubotu> ek_arc: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<ek_arc> Yep, just installed it video the repos.
<ek_arc> via*
<ek_arc> Thanks
<ek_arc> Ill be off, thanks again for your help.
<_2> yw
<ek_arc> Take it easy.
<_2> i'm about to over heat the hd again.
* Jucato gets the eggs and bacon
<_2> yeah...
* daSkreech gets the tanning lotion
<_2> hope i don't let the smoke out of it...
<Jucato> smoked bacon's nice
<_2> but electronics don't work again after you let the smoke out
<daSkreech> You using smoke this time?
<_2> they run on smoke   i guess
<daSkreech> If you add mirrors they become proprietary
<_2> there is a specific amount of magic smoke in all electronic componants, once released the parts fail to function correctly.   maybe it's the smoke that keeps them thinking streight ???
<mindcry> how can i play mp3 files? im getting error mp3 not supported
<_2> sorry,  old habbits.
<mindcry> anyone knows?
<daSkreech> !mp3 | mindcry
<_2> !ubotu
<ubotu> mindcry: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<mindcry> heheheh what "!" refers to?
<daSkreech> mindcry: It calls the bot
<daSkreech> and before you start
<mindcry> ow
<daSkreech> ubotu:  tell mindcry  about botabuse
<mindcry> !bluetooth
<ubotu> For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<_2> !botsnack | !
<ubotu> !: Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<mindcry> lol
<mindcry> yes i have some bot too
<mindcry> :D
<NightBird> wait... it's all knowing?
<mindcry> cool bot you have here
<NightBird> !answer to life the universe and everything
* NightBird goes back to idling
<_2> !!stats
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about stats - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<_2> pfft
<_2> i'll go back to raising the temp on the hd.
<daSkreech> I think I killed one last night
<_2> i killed this one yestergo   but it cooled off and still retained the 'smoke'  so i'm not finished with it...
<_2> i get a bunch of
<_2> ldconfig: /usr/lib/libglib-2.0.so.0 is not a symbolic link
<_2> maybe i should look into that ?
<_2> i hate 'scrollkeeper'  it makes installing or removing anything so slow...
<_2> well that and   gconf   both togather really slow it down.
<holyguyver> I have a computer manufactured in 2004 by fry's electronics GQ brand & I installed Kubuntu on it, yet every time it is running for longer then 10 minutes it slows down to acrawl where it will take about 20 minutes to start up any application, does anyone know what might be wrong with it?
<kkathman> holyguyver:  have you run a TOP on it to see?
<holyguyver> what is a top?
<_2> yeah sounds like a memory leak.
<kkathman> holyguyver:  try starting a konsole session, then type    top    and watch it
<holyguyver> Alright thanks :)
<_2> but could be a fork loop.     that would be easy to spot
<kkathman> when your machine starts slowing down  - take a peek at top and see whats at the top
<kkathman> yeah
<kkathman> in any case watching it is a good start
<kkathman> good luck :)
<holyguyver> O it will slow down even if I do not have any programs running & never even started running any programs after startup.
<_2> top might not find a fork loop.  just run venella   pstree    to check for that.
<kkathman> holyguyver:  yeah that sounds like  it could be several things
<holyguyver> & it can't be to any installed programs or mods I made because I just installed Kubuntu on it late yesterday
<mindcry> !install
<ubotu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - See also !automate
<kkathman> top would show whether its a disk process, cpu process or memory leak
<_2> what release of kubuntu ?
<mindcry> !software
<ubotu> A general introduction to the ways software can be installed, removed and managed in Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoftwareManagement - See also !Packages, !Equivalents
<holyguyver> 7.04
<mindcry> !packages
<ubotu> You can browse and search for Ubuntu packages using !Synaptic, !Adept, "apt-cache search <keywords or regex>", the "apt:/" URL in KDE, or online at http://packages.ubuntu.com - Ubuntu has about 20000 packages available, so please *search* for an official package before installing things in awkward ways!
<_2> check for mem leaks  first.    then fork loops   then hung io's
<holyguyver> as said it is 7.04, why has any bugs been found in it?
<_2> lots
<_2> in each release there are lots of bugs found.
<daSkreech> mindcry: type /msg ubotu hello
<holyguyver> how is the easist way to upgrade it to 7.10
<_2> easiest way will wait until it releases
<_2> it's not out yet
<holyguyver> O :p
<holyguyver> I thought it was
<Daisuke-Ido> um
<Daisuke-Ido> not until the 10th month of 2007
<holyguyver> I also have 6.06, should I downgreade it to that?
<Daisuke-Ido> (hint, that's october :)
<holyguyver> I also have 6.06, should I downgreade it to that?
<_2> holyguyver you might try dapper and see if it is more stable on that particular hardware...
<holyguyver> is dapper 6.06?
<_2> yes.     but i don't much think it will be.
<_2> !LTS
<ubotu> LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server.
<_2> dapper is the first LTS release
<Jucato> next LTS will be Hardy...
<Jucato> I think 6.06.2 will be out soon?
* Jucato wonders if Hardy Heron will be 8.04 or 8.06...
<holyguyver> It once had Linspire Linux on it & worked flawlessly, but that was back in 2004/5
<_2> Use of uninitialized value in print at /var/lib/defoma/scripts/gs.defoma line 108.
* Jucato initializes _2
<mindcry> ok bbl guys thx alot for help
<mindcry> :D
<Jucato> help?
<mindcry> for your help
<mindcry> :D
<mindcry> heheh
<holyguyver> !help
<mindcry> mistypo
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<_2> "mistypo"   classic.    looks like something i would have said....
<_2> :)
<holyguyver> !ubotu
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<holyguyver> sorry you guys was doing it to me so I thought I would ubotu you guys a few times :-p
<_2> ubotu you don't have a brain !
<holyguyver> anyway do any of you guys know why linspire worked so well on it, yet Kubuntu is having problems, I mean they are pretty similar distros?
* _2 wonders if jucato owns the #1 spot on #kubuntu stats again ?
<Jucato> the stats page are down...
<Jucato> but according to someone else's stats.. yes...
<Jucato> holyguyver: similar distros? hardly
* _2 hides behind his binary mask and grins....
<holyguyver> they both are debian with KDE
<Jucato> also, linspire comes with a lot of proprietary stuff pre-installed
<holyguyver> I know this
<Jucato> hm.. so are MEPIS, KNOPPIX and Debian.. but they are hardly similar :)
<Jucato> nowadays, being based on Debian hardly means being based on Debian :)
<holyguyver> I am just saying how come ubuntu is having problems with my PC yet Linspire did not?
<Jucato> different setups, different packages, different builds, etc?
<_2> why are so many dapper packages broken ?    dpkg: error processing hplip (--configure):
<_2>  subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1
<_2> seems like i'm for ever fixing a pre/postinst script
<Jucato> talk about an ultra stable release :)
<Jucato> but knowing you, I hardly blame Dapper :P
<_2> Jucato normally i would say thank you for the complement,  but in this case i don't think it's anything i have done.
<holyguyver> I just want Kubuntu/or a different linux (now if I try reinstalling inspire it wont even install) to run perfictly well so that I can finish my 3 year migration away from Windows.
<holyguyver> I own two working computer a manufactured in 1998 & the 2004/5(can't remember)
<holyguyver> right now I am talking from the 1998
* Jucato has no idea what's going wrong
<Jucato> but times like this, I would suggest sticking to what works
<daSkreech> I wanna See LTS -> LTS
<Jucato> if that means using something not Kubuntu, then so be it
<CrypTom> Hi all, is there a way to tell kde to use the resolution already chosen by the xserver (as it used to be before the upgrade to feisty)? kdm has the correct resolution, but it changes while logging in
<daSkreech> !doesnt work | Jucato is bad mouthing other distros!
<ubotu> Jucato is bad mouthing other distros!: Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<Jucato> daSkreech: wth are you talking about?
<jussio1> !fonts
<ubotu> Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<daSkreech> Jucato: I dunno I'm spleeing and typing
<holyguyver> Also another question, after I installed Kubuntu, now every time I try to boot my computer well it is not connected to ethernet it will make a crying sound & not boot at all, & won't stop until I ether unplug the power or plug in the ethernet cable.
<Jucato> daSkreech: stop typing
<jussio1> Hmmm, anyone know which package it is for chinese fonts?
<Jucato> CrypTom: System Settings -> Monitor & Display doesn't work?
<holyguyver> Also another question, after I installed Kubuntu, now every time I try to boot my computer well it is not connected to ethernet it will make a crying sound & not boot at all, & won't stop until I ether unplug the power or plug in the ethernet cable.
<Agent_bob> jussio1 xfonts-intl-chinese-big xfonts-intl-chinese
<jussio1> Agent_bob: thanks :)
<CrypTom> Jucato: it does, but i'm using a laptop with 1024x768 and sometimes the dock with external tft with 1280x1024, i hate to change the resolution every time by hand. used to "work" before feisty
<Jucato> CrypTom: oh.. not sure about that then...
<holyguyver> Anyone have an answer for my second question?
<Agent_bob> i just installed *buntu-desktop on this box,  now i can annoy people in any of the ubuntu channels.... :)
<GuHHH> Agent_bob: im not using and i do :P
<Agent_bob> holyguyver no.  but that sounds typical of ubuntu.
<phoenixz> Hi there, recently, when I log on to KDE, kdektop starts taking 100% cpu, until my laptop crashes.. whaat does kdesktop do, and why could it be crashing??
<CrypTom> Jucato: kdm chooses the right resolution (I have Modes "1280x1024" "1024x768" in my xorg.conf), so it chooses the best possible. but kde remembers the last used resolution and changes back to that
<Agent_bob> GuHHH well i hate to not have a cause.
<Agent_bob> CrypTom have kde start with an empty session ?
<Jucato> CrypTom: I'm not really sure. But I think kdm takes its setting directly from xorg.conf, while KDE uses the user's settings
<holyguyver> agent bob incase that annoying thing was about me, I amsorry but that is not my intention, I have only been in this one kubuntu forum, no others & I am only seeking possible salutions to honost problems that pravent my Kubuntu computer from working & keeps me on Windows.
<Agent_bob> holyguyver it was not about you.   just ask Jucato,  he can explain.
<Jucato> O.o
<jussio1> hehe
<Jucato> holyguyver: don't worry. sudden outburts from Agent_bob is a common occurrence
<Jucato> as for the problem you're having.. no idea..
<holyguyver> Alright I will ask him :p
<holyguyver> !jucato
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about jucato - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
* Jucato raises an eyebrow
<dale> 1st time on IRC
<holyguyver> well ubotu knows nothing about Jucato it seems, even though Ubotu claims to be an "all knowing" infobot
<Jucato> yeah ubotu likes to brag
<contrast83> !everything
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Agent_bob> dale pick up the computer and throw it out the window.    run while you still can.    IRC will ruin you.
<CrypTom> Agent_bob: what do you mean by an empty session?
<dale> :-)
<dale> yahoo messenger already did ruin me
<zvtral> hlow
<dale> the usual..i got arrested for something I said on yahoo.
<zvtral> i want ask about my ubotu
<Agent_bob> CrypTom when kde starts, by default it returns everything to how it was when you logged out.   but you can choose to have kde start with an empty session    i.e. not revert any settings nor open any apps that were running when you logged out....
<zvtral> whay if i compile perl in ubuntu is always error
<holyguyver> !death
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about death - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Agent_bob> CrypTom it's in  kcontrol.    but i am not sure that it will help with the rez issue.
<holyguyver> it seem that ubotu knows about as much on the topic of death as humans do :p
<dale> just putting my 2 cents in.. i am really impressed with how well wine is working these days. and kubuntu and ubuntu also.
<Daisuke-Ido> maybe because perl is an interpreted language?
<Daisuke-Ido> dale: escape the clutches of wine. :)
<Agent_bob> holyguyver nah   that dumb bot don't even know what a brain is....   "You can browse my brain at..."     heh.
<dale> i havent' found anything to replace judy's tenkey
<Daisuke-Ido> zvtral: and why wouldn't you install perl from the repos?
<holyguyver> Anyway back to problem number one, someone said "stick with what works", but now Linspire won't even install on it, so what works...DOS?
<zvtral> perl???
<zvtral> i do that
<CrypTom> Agent_bob: cool, its worth a try
<Daisuke-Ido> [01:57]  <zvtral> whay if i compile perl in ubuntu is always error <-are you compiling perl or not?
<zvtral> but if i use in windows by active perl is not any problem that perl running
<Daisuke-Ido> this isn't windows.
<Daisuke-Ido> !repositories
<ubotu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<Daisuke-Ido> !packages
<ubotu> You can browse and search for Ubuntu packages using !Synaptic, !Adept, "apt-cache search <keywords or regex>", the "apt:/" URL in KDE, or online at http://packages.ubuntu.com - Ubuntu has about 20000 packages available, so please *search* for an official package before installing things in awkward ways!
<Daisuke-Ido> follow your nose
* Jucato sneezes
<zvtral> ok thx
<Agent_bob> oooops   i spoke too soon.   i don't have edubuntu-desktop installed....      ;/   missed one.
<Daisuke-Ido> jucato's following his to a big bag of peruvian bingo dust...
<Jucato> Agent_bob: you have a lot to install
<Jucato> oh you're on dapper... so they wouldn't be there...
<Agent_bob> nah  only need to get 90m
<Agent_bob> they ?
<Agent_bob> Jucato which "they" ?
<dale> is there a quick way to get the option to get gnome available as it is in Ubuntu from Kubuntu..I want the option for either..
<Daisuke-Ido> dale: install ubuntu-desktop
<Daisuke-Ido> and then you can choose from the login screen
<holyguyver> Jucato, so what works on my PC then?
<Agent_bob> dale   you might rather install     gnome
<dale> will that get me everything.
<Jucato> I meant.. mythbuntu-desktop, ubuntustudio-desktop, ichthux-desktop, matchbox-desktop
<Jucato> Agent_bob: ^^^
<Agent_bob> oh no they aren't avalable in dapper
<Jucato> gobuntu-desktop
<Daisuke-Ido> Agent_bob: why would you recommend a non-optimized gnome environment, when he asked for "ubuntu" specifically.
<Agent_bob> only four reach back to dapper.   x ed k and venella
<Jucato> hehe venella :)
<holyguyver> :( ...
<Jucato> s/optimized/customized/
<Jucato> holyguyver: I really don't know...
<dale> well..it's time for some sleep.
<Daisuke-Ido> fair enough, Jucato
<Jucato> you have to try it out yourself
<Agent_bob> Daisuke-Ido no he asked specifically for the option to login into gnome as with ubuntu plus kde
<holyguyver> I have tried installing 9 different linux distros on it & so far this is the only one I have gotten to wrk recently.
<Jucato> but still doesn't work?
<Daisuke-Ido> i see "as it is in ubuntu" referring to the ubuntu customized release.
<Agent_bob> so far recently
<Agent_bob> Daisuke-Ido maybe that's because you took it out of context
<holyguyver> as said after being on for 10 muntes even if I do not run anything, it becomes very slow to the point of like crashing slow
<Daisuke-Ido> no, no, i don't think i did.
<dale> u guys like to argue..i will get it eventually.
<Daisuke-Ido> no, i don't like to argue, really
<Daisuke-Ido> and now it's bedtime
<dale> have u seen the monty python skit "that's not an arguement it's just a rebuttal..."
<Jucato> dale: to make it simple... ubuntu-desktop will install all the default stuff you'd find in a plain Ubuntu install
<Jucato> installing the metapackge "gnome" will install all GNOME default stuff, without the Ubuntu stuff
<CrypTom> Agent_bob: I changed the resolution back to 1024x768, chose empty session, logged out, rebooted, got the correct kdm resolution 1280.1024, logged in and the res was changed back to 1024x768.
<Jucato> dale:  but both will give you a GNOME login option
<Agent_bob> dale at any rate.   if you install   ubuntu-desktop   you will get the gnome desktop plus the "ubuntu defaults"   if you install   gnome  you will keep your "kubuntu defaults"  and add the gnome desktop environment       if you want the   ubuntu defaults   by all means install   ubuntu-desktop    if not   then i recommend installing     gnome
<CrypTom> Agent_bob: so "empty session" unfortunately does not work
<dale> ok..i know that Kubuntu desktop is an option from ubuntu but didn't find the ubuntu desktop option in kubuntu unless you mean sudo apt get install ubuntu-desktop
<dale> iwas using synaptic
<Jucato> dale: it should be there. and yes, it's ubuntu-desktop
<Agent_bob> CrypTom i didn't know if it would clear that or not.    but as you said  "it's worth a try"
<dale> ok. that's for later today since it is already friday.
<dale> g'morning
<CrypTom> Agent_bob: no offense! just a report of a test.
<CrypTom> Agent_bob: thanks anyway!
<Agent_bob> welcome.
<holyguyver> ...well whenever everyone feels like responding to me they may...
* Agent_bob looks for a flashing neon sign attached to his nickname or something that is causing people to "tip toe" around him...........
<Agent_bob> I'M NOT MAD !
<Agent_bob> :)
<Jucato> !caps | Agent_bob
<ubotu> Agent_bob: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<Agent_bob> ok now i'm mad.
<Agent_bob> heh.
<holyguyver> & a procrastanater too
<Agent_bob> so how did the tests turn out holyguyver?   find the cause ?
<holyguyver> I can't do the test well I am here talking to you because well I am talking to you this computer is online & as long as this one is online the other one wont even boot
<holyguyver> I already said that
<Agent_bob> procrast*** ?
<Agent_bob> </blinks>
<holyguyver> So I can't run tops until I get my answers
<holyguyver> Now here let me retell you guys the whole story, because you guys obviously did not read it the first time I told you guys
<cael> i got macinstalled w/ a 80GB partition , Kubuntu w/ 27gb, 1.4gb swap, and rest set for yaboot
<cael> *mac os x
<cael> but
<cael> howdo i config yaboot for osx and stop osx from being first to boot be4 yaboot
<Giorse> alguien de argentina
<Jucato> ...
<holyguyver> back in 04/05 I bought a computer from Fry's of their brand GQ. it came preinstalled with Linspire, & worked fine. The I tried installing XP on it, woopsie, that didn't go so well, so tried reinstalling Linspire but the install failed, tried a dusion more times, failed, reformat & partisioned the drive with Gpartision a dusion times, but still installs failed. then tired DSLinux, Puppy,...
<holyguyver> ...Knoppex, Debian, Ubuntu Exfubuntu, Kbuntu, Opensuisie, all failed. so I let it sit until yesterday when I tried Kubuntu again & it worked, but after 10 minutes it runs very very slow.
<Agent_bob> i'd say find the bad hardware and you  have found the problem.   but that's just me.
<holyguyver> sounds like windows scewed up my HHD...?
<Agent_bob> drop a live CD in and boot to memtest86
<holyguyver> does it sound like a screwed up harddrive?
<Agent_bob> no.  but if you think it's hd   then boot a live CD and    cat /dev/zero > /dev/hda    assuming hda.
<Agent_bob> then badblocks it
<holyguyver> the problem is that liveCDs do not like running on it, I normally have to install with the alternitive install CDs
<Agent_bob> well live CD's certanly don't fail because of hd issues, now do they
<Agent_bob> memtest86
<holyguyver> Does GQ have a bad repritation?
<Agent_bob> doesn't have any reputation here.
<holyguyver> well they are the store's own brand so I mean does that mean that they are junk from the get go, because it has yet to run for a full day in the 3 or 4 years that I have owned it.
* Agent_bob never had a box that wouldn't run a day, without pulling it apart and finding out why.
<Agent_bob> </shrugs>
<holyguyver> Well I do not know hot to do that
<Agent_bob> start with the memtest86
<holyguyver> no I mean I do not know hot to pull a computer a part
<Agent_bob> or should i repete my self ?
<Agent_bob> try memtest86
<WaltzingAlong> Agent_bob: no you need not
<Agent_bob> maybe memtest86 can help
<holyguyver> or should I continue to repete myself
<Agent_bob> :)
<holyguyver> Look I understand that, but if it does need to be pulled apart, I do not know how to do that.
<Agent_bob> hey here's a though,   what about memtest86
<dsmith_> !beryl
<ubotu> beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. Help in #ubuntu-effects
<holyguyver> hey here is a thought grow some ears/eyes & listen/read what I have to say
<Agent_bob> ok i'm finished.
<Agent_bob> good night folks.    and good luck holyguyver
<holyguyver> thanks
<WaltzingAlong> holyguyver: memtest86 comes with the kubuntu livecd. you can select that at boot. it tests your RAM.
<holyguyver> why will people not listen to me, I tried memtest on it 3 years ago
<holyguyver> it has nothing to do with ram
<holyguyver> look, whatever it's problem is, it was caused by winxp
<WaltzingAlong> holyguyver: winxp could not break the drive so that no other system can be installed there
<holyguyver> no because winxp couldn't be installed either
<WaltzingAlong> holyguyver: the installer of winxp would do that
<WaltzingAlong> holyguyver: winxp would change the partition table but as per agent_bob's suggestion, one need only write /dev/zero to the disk to get back to square one with it
<holyguyver> but before winxp there was one install that worked, & after it none have
<holyguyver> I repartisioned in a dusion times as I said.
<WaltzingAlong> holyguyver: ok and?
<holyguyver> & I already told this room this story a dusion times
<WaltzingAlong> holyguyver: you have ruled out bad ram, you have ruled out bad partition tables ... what else have you eliminated? what else is left?
<holyguyver> here I will just repost the story again
<holyguyver> back in 04/05 I bought a computer from Fry's of their brand GQ. it came preinstalled with Linspire, & worked fine. The I tried installing XP on it, woopsie, that didn't go so well, so tried reinstalling Linspire but the install failed, tried a dusion more times, failed, reformat & partisioned the drive with Gpartision a dusion times, but still installs failed. then tired DSLinux, Puppy,...
<holyguyver> ...Knoppex, Debian, Ubuntu Exfubuntu, Kbuntu, Opensuisie, all failed. so I let it sit until yesterday when I tried Kubuntu again & it worked, but after 10 minutes it runs very very slow.
<WaltzingAlong> that really deserves a kick
<WaltzingAlong> i read that 17 minutes ago
<holyguyver> I know
<WaltzingAlong> !repeat
<ubotu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com  http://wiki.ubuntu.com http://www.ubuntuforums.org or http://www.kubuntuforums.net while you wait. Also see !patience
<WaltzingAlong> holyguyver: how much ram is in the system? how fast is the cd/dvd rom?
<holyguyver> well it still has the manufactuer sticker on it I think, here let me type it out to you
<winbond> how can i change the lag bar in xchat so it shows a number?
<ronin_> Evening everyone.
<WaltzingAlong> winbond: do not know. still using konversation
<ronin_> Does anyone have Wolf:ET installed?
<giova> buon giorno ha tutti
<WaltzingAlong> buongiorno giova
<Jucato> !fi
<ubotu> Suomenkielinen keskustelu (K)Ubuntusta kanavilla #ubuntu-fi ja #kubuntu-fi
<winbond> WaltzingAlong, konversation doesnt work well in gutsy
<contrast83> ronin_: on my desktop, yeah (i'm on my laptop now)
<WaltzingAlong> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<Jucato> heh I was confused by the IP
<giova> sapete perche stamattina non funziona il forum di ubuntu?
<holyguyver> GQ3151 amd geode nx 1750 128mb ddr400 sdram  40gb hard drive  10/100 fat ethernet network 56k modem 52x cdrom open 8x agp expasion slot 4 usb 2,o ports Linspire5.0 operating system
<WaltzingAlong> !it | giova
<ubotu> giova: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<ronin_> contrast83: Could you tell me how to actually install it? I have a file with a .run extension here
<WaltzingAlong> ronin_: bash ./filename.run
<giova> sorry for my english
<ronin_> I actually need to type  "./" before the filename?
<giova> why today not work ubuntu forum?
<Jucato> giova: there's an Italian channel
<contrast83> ronin_: go to the folder it's in konqueror, hit F4 to open a terminal there, and type "chmod +x filename.run" then "sudo ./filename.run"
<Jucato> ronin_: yes. the ./ means "in this current directory"
<WaltzingAlong> giova: what does not work today?
<giova> italian ubuntu forum
<WaltzingAlong> no so perche
<giova> ok grazie
<WaltzingAlong> giova: prego
<holyguyver> Okay now that you guys know my spex did they bring any light to what is not the problem & what is?
<WaltzingAlong> holyguyver: the livecd works best with systems >=256MB RAM; how about using the alternate cd (or dvd) to install directly without booting first into live
<ronin_> Contrast and jucato - Thank you, its working now.  So to run any .run file in a directory, you have to type ./ before?
<holyguyver> I already said that liveCDs do not work on this & that I have been using the alternative install CDs
<ronin_> Also, can you explain what the chmod +x means?
<Jucato> ronin_: yes, any executable file in the current directory actually
<Jucato> ronin_: chmod +x makes a file executable
<pillowpants> http://ubuntusatanic.org/news//files/home3/parker13/satanic
<WaltzingAlong> ronin_: the ./ just means to look for thet file there. +x is the "execute" bit. linux knows what files are based on ... what they are :) whereas windows knows them based on the names (.exe, .doc, .so on)
<pillowpants> ha, dude how many of you knew about that?
<pillowpants> hilarious
<pillowpants> "ubuntu satanic edition"
<WaltzingAlong> pillowpants: just some color schemes and wallpapers to give a dark look, yup
<Jucato> that was last year.
<Jucato> literally
<holyguyver> WaltzingAlong as said about an hour ago I have been installing from the alternative CDs, it is already installed though.
<pillowpants> WaltzingAlong: yeah, but it gave me a good laugh
<pillowpants> ill be getting it immeadiately
<WaltzingAlong> holyguyver: ok i was not watching an hour ago. so now that kubuntu is installed, after 10 minutes things become unresponsive?
<pillowpants> i assume it was in response to the christian and muslim edition
<holyguyver> yes
<WaltzingAlong> pillowpants: or they were in response to it or so on
<pillowpants> yeah
<pillowpants> its just funny
<ronin_> Ahhh I see. Thanks guys.
<ronin_> Let me restart and see if it shows up in my menu. Thanks again!
<Jucato> restart?!?! O.o
<holyguyver> So any ideas?
<WaltzingAlong> holyguyver: get more RAM
<WaltzingAlong> holyguyver: or turn off all eye candy or use fluxbox or xfce instead
<holyguyver> would using 6.06 fix the ram problem?
<WaltzingAlong> holyguyver: would your system have more RAM if you installed a different OS?
<holyguyver> no that is not what I mean, I mean would that lessen th load? & also it does the same thing with DamnSmallLinux
<WaltzingAlong> holyguyver: have you checked the logs for errors? perhaps through 'dmesg' as a start?
<holyguyver> logs from 3 years ago?
<WaltzingAlong> holyguyver: have you not started the system recently? how about yields from current runs?
<holyguyver> until yesterday it has been turned off since 04/05
<holyguyver> it has been a paperwait
<WaltzingAlong> holyguyver: ok and now you just get 10 minutes in
<holyguyver> But wait one moment here!!!!!!! it came preinstalled with Linspirer5.0 which used KDE! then the ram is enough
<holyguyver> & Linspire worked like a beaut as I said already
<WaltzingAlong> holyguyver:  ok so how about installing linspire again?
<holyguyver> ...don't make me repost the story again...I told you the answer in there
<holyguyver> !repeat
<ubotu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com  http://wiki.ubuntu.com http://www.ubuntuforums.org or http://www.kubuntuforums.net while you wait. Also see !patience
<WaltzingAlong> holyguyver:  yeah that you tried reinstalling linspire but that failed - got it. reposting that simply gets you ignored
<WaltzingAlong> holyguyver: so you claim to have kubuntu 7.04 on there. that means there should be current logs and config files and such. with kde you could use kpersonalizer to quickly reduce the eye candy which should help with the speed. you could also check the log files for just about everything to figure out if things are broken
<holyguyver> I already reduced the eyecandy actually
<holyguyver> plus as said the speed problem also has occerd when I have tried fluxbox linuxes in the past on it
<holyguyver> & as said Linspire worked fine with KDE with all of the eyecandy
<WaltzingAlong> holyguyver: so skip the eye candy attemp
<WaltzingAlong> holyguyver: attempt something else, for example scanning for errors
<holyguyver> I would if I knew how. I already did memtest, & I will do TOP after I am done talking to you guys
<WaltzingAlong> holyguyver: are you on the 3151 now?
<holyguyver> No, I already said I am on the winxp in the 1998 computer
<WaltzingAlong> holyguyver: you can use the program ksystemlog to view some of the system logs
<holyguyver> but that does little good if I can't understand what they are saying
<WaltzingAlong> holyguyver: ok so what do you suggest? what were you expecting?
<holyguyver> look even though I have been using computers since 1985, treat me like this is my first time using one
<holyguyver> now if it says error4896m in such & such, alright then I know that, then what should I do?
<WaltzingAlong> i am not a master of all either but i understand that it is essential that i am part of the solution, when it comes to my computer
<holyguyver> ^^
<WaltzingAlong> holyguyver: you should visit google, asking about that error. read what you can about it. the logs typically sit in /var/logs             something may stick out, like an error that repeats; ask about it here, search the web for it, so on
<holyguyver> Thank you, obviously that will invalve hooking up my internet to my kubuntu just so that PC will boot, then finding the error, then rehooking it back up to this one so that I can look on google & ask her because that computer is too slow to do that.
<zsz> what's the name of the power management application that is installed by default and sits in the tray?
<contrast83> holyguyver: there are terminal-based browsers and irc clients. ;-)
<WaltzingAlong> holyguyver: "kubuntu/kde is not fast enough after 10 minutes" is just not enough data to accurately diagnose causes
<emilsedgh> zsz: guidance-power-manager
<contrast83> zsz: i forget the name of the package, but you shouldn't uninstall it. gave me weird problems when i did. i take it you just want to make it so it doesn't autostart?
<Jucato> zsz: guidance-power-manager
<Jucato> bah too late :)
<emilsedgh> hi Jucato :)
<zsz> it was killed when kde-window-decorator died and I wanted to restart it
<Jucato> hi emilsedgh
<holyguyver> but I mean it takes 20 minutes for googles front page to load
<contrast83> ohh
* contrast83 uses kpowersave
<zsz> contrast83, how's that better?
<WaltzingAlong> !better
<ubotu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose among a number of different applications, depending on your preferences, the features you require, and other factors.
<holyguyver> & as said it is not KDE because fluxbox is having the same problem on that PC
<WaltzingAlong> holyguyver: ok so it could be something specific to that machine: bios or hardware
<contrast83> more configurable
<holyguyver> Now, I haven't had the time to tell you guys what errors if any memtest told me 3 years ago, would you like to know?
<WaltzingAlong> holyguyver: memtest provided errors? run the test now, let it run at least 8 hours.
<contrast83> kpowersave should be the default as far as i'm concerned
<WaltzingAlong> holyguyver: yes typically it is difficult to provide new data when repeating old data
<holyguyver> I don't really know if it was memtest, but I did some unbuntulivecdtest 3 years ago that said that the bios was too old, but that PC was brand new & Linspire which is Debian with KDE worked fine on it, & the PC came preinstalled with Linspire, manufactured spasificly for it, so I do not see how the bios could have been too old.
<monchu> buenos dias
<monchu> hay algun espaol??
<WaltzingAlong> !es | monchu
<ubotu> monchu: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<WaltzingAlong> holyguyver: alright well run the memtest again. let it run for a few hours at least. perhaps a more recent version of the bios exists
<monchu> gracias, soy nuevo
<WaltzingAlong> monchu: we were all new once ;)
<holyguyver> but it gave me that message only 2 days after I bought the PC brand new from the manufactuer
<WaltzingAlong> holyguyver: yes and it may have been true then too
<holyguyver> how can a brand new PC's bios be too old?
<WaltzingAlong> holyguyver: despite the ads, computers are not born the day before you go to the store to buy them
* contrast83 chuckles
<holyguyver> well I do know that this particiler model was for say at least one year before I bought it.
<holyguyver> sale
<hgarcia> where did you buy it from?
<contrast83> frys
<hgarcia> lol go figure
<holyguyver> as said Fry's electronics, it is their store brand GQ
<hgarcia> it's a 50 50 shot there
<holyguyver> haha now see, now finally someone knows what I am talking about:D:D:D:D
<holyguyver> :D
<WaltzingAlong> holyguyver: well the short of it is that a pos was purchased and now does not work well with kubuntu 7.04
<hgarcia> what frys store did you buy it at?
<holyguyver> earlier about 3 hours ago in this room I asked if fry's store brand GQ had a bad reputation & everyone in here said that they had never heard of it & so it had no reputation in here, now finally someone as heard of it & can answer that question :)
<holyguyver> I bought it from fry's phionex AZ
<WaltzingAlong> holyguyver: it may also have been a sign that none of us had heard of it at the time.
<hgarcia> we just got one here in roseville ca
<hgarcia> there is one in sacramento ca
<hgarcia> and one in fremont ca
<holyguyver> I am from resno CA
<holyguyver> Fresno
<ID107> fresno is a rock band
<ID107> that sucks
<holyguyver> Fresno is a city in CA
<hgarcia> isn't it also the armpit of ca?
<holyguyver> it is hell
<hgarcia> lol
<ID107> i know, its also a emo band, lol
<hgarcia> holy what do you do for work
<holyguyver> Anyway hgarcia my good understanding helper, so GQ is crap?
<ID107> what cat /dev/null > / does??
<holyguyver> I am a jeweller
<hgarcia> never heard of that brand
<ID107> nooo?
<WaltzingAlong> holyguyver: perhaps you could contact frys for assistance, newer bios or such  http://www.fryssupport.net/support.cfm
<hgarcia> I always stay to major manufacturers
<ID107> where are u from? moon?
<WaltzingAlong> i heard of frys about an hour ago
<holyguyver> I already did that a year ago waltz, plus wouldn't hekp, sadly I do not know how to update my bios
<WaltzingAlong> holyguyver: so you wish to learn nothing, that is a bigger problem than the slow computer
<holyguyver> hgarcia GQ is fry's store brand of PCs
<holyguyver> now I wish to learn how to update my bios, please tell me
<hgarcia> is there a website you can go and download the updated bios?
<holyguyver> I meant no not now
<holyguyver> I meant no I do wish
<WaltzingAlong> hgarcia: there are no new bios files for this computer  http://www.fryssupport.net/gqdownloads.cfm
<holyguyver> ha
<hgarcia> whats the model number
<holyguyver> :p :(
<WaltzingAlong> 3151
<WaltzingAlong> holyguyver: well typically it is rather simple. a flash program to put the new rom on the bios and the new rom to be put on the bios. click click, enter enter, ok...flashing...(writing new rom to bios)...flashing...done reboot
<holyguyver> Waltz, do you think I should repost the spex for HGarcia to read?
<hgarcia> did you look at the bios chip and see the maker
<hgarcia> maybe it has a model number on it
<WaltzingAlong> holyguyver: i think hgarcia could easily click the link on the left-hand side of the page to see the specs http://www.fryssupport.net/gq3151.cfm
<hgarcia> I looked
<hgarcia> I think your screwed budy
<hgarcia> buddy
<WaltzingAlong> fixing the "your" too? ;)
<hgarcia> I saw nothing on updating the bios
<pillowpants> will it be possible to upgrade to gutsy, then to hardy heron?
<pillowpants> once they come out
<WaltzingAlong> pillowpants: sure
<pillowpants> WaltzingAlong : excellent
<hgarcia> I need to figure out why my fmcutter is not working correctly
<contrast83> fwcutter?
<holyguyver> Waltz I am sorry but I do not understand your Bio flashing instructions, by the way as I said, No I do wish to learn how, in fact I have been reading up on how to flash bios since 1997, & have been trying since back then, but I can't seem to figure out how to do it.
<hgarcia> yeah its a utility that retrieves some codes for broadcom wireless lan cards
<WaltzingAlong> holyguyver: i have not seen any new bios roms available. it may not help anyway and linux can ignore bad bioses and their bugs
<contrast83> hgarcia: is it not pulling in the firmware file again? you might need to just manually download the file, then tell it to use that one
<holyguyver> But I am not talking about linuxes
<WaltzingAlong> holyguyver: really there is no trick to you. it is probably not something you ever need to do
<contrast83> hgarcia: i had to do that several times. the default server it gets that file from is pretty iffy
<hgarcia> I got some error when it was trying to install
<WaltzingAlong> holyguyver: if you want to flash a bios, you merely take one program, give it an input, click the big flash button. done
<holyguyver> back in 1997 I was trying to flash the bios of my win3.0 so that I could upgrade to win98
<contrast83> hgarcia: that's probably it
<hgarcia> how do you download file manually from the repos?
<contrast83> google around for "wl apsta o", download it, then run "sudo bcm43xx-fwcutter -w /lib/firmware /path/to/wl-apsta.o"
<hgarcia> Mark Foster <fishnfoster@hotmail.com> wrote:
<hgarcia>     ** CRAIGSLIST ADVISORY --- AVOID SCAMS BY DEALING LOCALLY
<hgarcia>     ** Avoid: wiring money, cross-border deals, work-at-home
<hgarcia>     ** Beware: cashier checks, money orders, escrow, shipping
<hgarcia>     ** More Info: http://www.craigslist.org/about/scams.html
<hgarcia>     Hey,Ill take the wheels if still available.Thanks,Mark. (in Loomis)
<hgarcia>     More photos; more messages; more whatever  Get MORE with Windows Live Hotmail. NOW with 5GB storage. Get more!
<hgarcia>     this message was remailed to you via: sale-420158381@craigslist.org
<hgarcia> eerrr
<WaltzingAlong> holyguyver: ok. and the tactics would have been the same then too. there is a program that puts the new rom onto the bios and there is the new rom which you wish to put into the bios.      the program then was likely a DOS program (since windows before NT were as well)
<WaltzingAlong> hgarcia: not necessary
<hgarcia> I tried to copy and paste
<holyguyver> but what is a rom?
<WaltzingAlong> hgarcia: what do you mean manually? well figure out the url of it, then wget url;
<WaltzingAlong> holyguyver: the "new bios"
<hgarcia> what is wget?
<WaltzingAlong> hgarcia: ok well you could use anything, firefox url
<WaltzingAlong> !wget
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wget - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<holyguyver> then why is it called rom?
<hgarcia> oh is
<hgarcia> ic
<WaltzingAlong> holyguyver: because it is a ROm
<holyguyver> what is a ROm?
<WaltzingAlong> holyguyver: it stands for Read Only Memory
<holyguyver> Thank you :D
<WaltzingAlong> holyguyver: it just contains the new data to be put in the proper place to become the new bios
<holyguyver> Thanks :D
<holyguyver> finally some asnwers :)
<BrightEyes`> hello.how can i watch how much memory is used from my system?(physical memory)
<WaltzingAlong> BrightEyes`: a graphical way? a cli way?   top / free / kinfocenter
<BrightEyes`> WaltzingAlong: aham.thanks
<hgarcia> it gave me the 404 code stating it could not be found
<holyguyver> !kubuntu
<ubotu> Kubuntu is Ubuntu with KDE, the K Desktop Environment, instead of Gnome. See http://kubuntu.org for more information - For support: #kubuntu - See also !KDE
<holyguyver> !thanks
<WaltzingAlong> hgarcia: so which file were you wishing to download? so with this deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ feisty main restricted universe multiverse                      then you could start firefox or whatever you wanted to use to browse to           http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/     then follow the directories from there
<ubotu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<hgarcia>  bcm43xx-fwcutter
<holyguyver> !errors
<ubotu> If you have problems or errors, you will need to describe/paste them. Please use the !pastebin for errors that cannot be quoted in a single IRC message
<BrightEyes`> WaltzingAlong: im having 1GB DDR memory and it shows that only 476MB are free.isnt those 524MB used by the system just too much?
<WaltzingAlong> BrightEyes`: ! NO! btw, how is it being used anyway?
<BrightEyes`> WaltzingAlong: what do u mean?
<holyguyver> !bios
<WaltzingAlong> BrightEyes`: what good is free memory?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bios - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<holyguyver> wow ubotu doesn't know what bios are
<holyguyver> I was trying to see if ubotu could give me straight ansers
<holyguyver> !en
<ubotu> The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are english only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<BrightEyes`> WaltzingAlong: as much free memory as you can get the most fast and the most programs you can run simultaneously.isnt it?
<holyguyver> I like Uboto, he/she/it isn't the brightest bolm in the house, but at least he talks plainly & understands me :-p
<WaltzingAlong> BrightEyes`: ok the quick of it is that any decent OS (kernel) will use RAM as much as possible since it is much faster than HD space. gnu/linux for example uses RAM for application data, disk caches and disk buffers, the latter to decreasing access to the hard drive (which is slow)
<BrightEyes`> WaltzingAlong: yesterday i went to a friend who bought a new pc with MS Vista on it.it was using 700MB while using a plugin showing cpu usage and some other stuff.when he closed that it was using 600MB.
<ID107> ubotu: shut up
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about shut up - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<WaltzingAlong> BrightEyes`: ms windows is a joke with memory management
<BrightEyes`> ID107: lol:)
<BrightEyes`> WaltzingAlong: why a joke? i want to learn
<WaltzingAlong> BrightEyes`: it has very poor memory management
<BrightEyes`> WaltzingAlong: i dont support MS products even that product is an os or a keyboard
<BrightEyes`> WaltzingAlong: ok how about linux.the results on how much memory the system uses are kind of same
<WaltzingAlong> poor compared to something decent, pathetic compared to something good
<holyguyver> !linux
<ubotu> Linux is the kernel (core) of the Ubuntu operating system. Many operating systems use Linux as kernel. For more information on Linux in general, visit http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linux
<WaltzingAlong> BrightEyes`:  i really do not think amount of memory used is all that important in and of itself
<holyguyver> !memory
<ubotu> A quick FAQ on Memory Management: http://gentoo-wiki.com/FAQ_Linux_Memory_Management For Lubos Lunak's desktop memory usage comparison, see: http://ktown.kde.org/~seli/memory/desktop_benchmark.html
<jussio1> !botabuse > BrightEyes`
<WaltzingAlong> jussio1: may have been better directed at holyguyver
<jussio1> oops
<BrightEyes`> WaltzingAlong: ok in 2 years if  ubuntu uses by default 1GB of ram what i should do if im not able to buy a new pc??? that should be a prob.where's the flash-back compatibility?
<holyguyver> yes direct it tword me silly
<jussio1> WaltzingAlong: its too early in the morning
<hgarcia> to install a deb file all I need to do is type apt-get install and the file name?
<holyguyver> I am the one who is slapping ubotu silly :p
<zsz> hgarcia, yes
<jussio1> hgarcia: no, sudo dpkg -i file.name
<jussio1> !botabuse > holyguyver
<BrightEyes`> hgarcia: sudo dpkg -i file_name
<jussio1> ;)
<WaltzingAlong> BrightEyes`: you want it to use all of the ram
<hgarcia> the file name is really long and I get some weird  ~ thing going on is that normal?
<BrightEyes`> WaltzingAlong: no i dont want it to use all of the ram..i want to have some free ram so it can run many other processes when needed
<jussio1> BrightEyes`: was directed at the wrong person. My apologies
<WaltzingAlong> BrightEyes`: yes a little free, as linux does, then when another program needs some linux gives it
<BrightEyes`> jussio1: :)
<AirstrikeIvanov> Hi everyone. Where does Konqueror store browser history?
<WaltzingAlong> BrightEyes`: when no program is using it, hundreds free does no good
<WaltzingAlong> BrightEyes`: as i mentioned, i find that ms windows is very poor at memory management so one needs a 2GB system with vista because windows uses just a small portion of available ram before switching to the slow hard drive swap file
<Jucato> !ram
<ubotu> A quick FAQ on Memory Management: http://gentoo-wiki.com/FAQ_Linux_Memory_Management For Lubos Lunak's desktop memory usage comparison, see: http://ktown.kde.org/~seli/memory/desktop_benchmark.html
<WaltzingAlong> BrightEyes`: Jucato is suggesting you visit those two links
<BrightEyes`> WaltzingAlong: "linux gives it" : do you mean sources return? (i know the terminology in greek so im translating)
<holyguyver> So Jussio1 does this mean I may talk to ubotu in PM?
<AirstrikeIvanov> Where does Konqueror store browser history?
<Jucato> AirstrikeIvanov: press F9 and look in the sidebar?
<jussio1> holyguyver: type /msg ubotu
<hgarcia> that seems to be working thanks guys
<jussio1> hgarcia: :)
<WaltzingAlong> holyguyver: yes you may
<AirstrikeIvanov> Then how do I bypass an automatic redirect long enough to write something down, because so far that F9 trick has failed, bud.
<boust> where do i get an adept fix?
<WaltzingAlong> BrightEyes`: linux knows how much ram is available.  a program requests some, the kernel provides some.
<jussio1> hgarcia: you should also be able to right click a deb and install it with the kubuntu package manager also
<hgarcia> I have a question why use dpkg instead of apt-get?
<jussio1> !adeptfix
<ubotu> If Adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole:  sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a 
<jussio1> boust: ^^
<boust> lovely
<boust> thank you once again
<WaltzingAlong> BrightEyes`: typically programs request more ram than they use
<jussio1> hgarcia: because apt-get install the program from the repos, and dppkg installs the deb you have locally
<hgarcia> dammit I got the same error when it tried to get the updated version
<jussio1> hgarcia: what are you trying to install?
<hgarcia>  bcm43xx-fwcutter
<WaltzingAlong> BrightEyes`:  basically unused ram is wasted ram as stated http://gentoo-wiki.com/FAQ_Linux_Memory_Management ; a decently configured kernel would use as much ram as possible as often as possible
<holyguyver> every time I type /msg uboto I get an error message
<jussio1> hgarcia: I used this for my broadcom card, it worked quite well: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=405990&highlight=bcm43xx+python
<ID107> holyguyver: he doesnt likes u
<jussio1> holyguyver: it has to be /msg ubotu
<WaltzingAlong> holyguyver: you have to register your account with nickserv
<jussio1> !register | holyguyver
<ubotu> holyguyver: Information about registering your Freenode nick is at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-userregistration
<Jucato> holyguyver: it's ubotu not uboto
<contrast83> hgarcia: what's the exact error you're getting?
<holyguyver> I know that was a typo
<hgarcia> when it tries to update it can not connect
<hgarcia> 404 error
<holyguyver> I meant every time I type /msg ubotu I get an error message, but I think your me needing to register message is the answer to that
<hgarcia> it always worked inthe past
<contrast83> hgarcia: you need to do what i said earlier
<hgarcia> I forgot what did you say
<contrast83> hgarcia: manually download the file, then run "sudo bcm43xx-fwcutter -w /lib/firmware /path/to/wl-apsta.o"
<pillowpants> has anyone tried RHEL
<contrast83> hgarcia: hang on
<pillowpants> what use does it serve?
<hgarcia> I did download it and it was the older version
<holyguyver> when I tpye in /msg ubotu it says "missing required perimiter message"
<BrightEyes`> WaltzingAlong: used 666, free 344 (free -m) hehe
<WaltzingAlong> holyguyver: normally it is /msg ubotu  hi. how are you today
<waylandbill> hgarcia: with the instability of websites and the net in general, something that worked before can get a 404 error.
<holyguyver> how come I get the error message then?
<WaltzingAlong> holyguyver: so you needed to send the message too
<WaltzingAlong> holyguyver: otherwise you could use /query ubotu          which starts a new window with ubotu
<contrast83> hgarcia: not bcm43xx-fwcutter, the file it needs, wl-apsta.o
<WaltzingAlong> BrightEyes`: here, 2GB RAM installed; used 1970MB free 57MB; swap 1953MB, used 33MB, free 1920MB;
<contrast83> you already have bcm43xx-fwcutter installed. it just hasn't been able to retrieve a good copy of wl-apsta.o, so you'll have to help it with that step
<BrightEyes`> cat /proc/1/maps.... whats r-xp (read-execute, what does p stand for)
<Jucato> holyguyver: just double click ubotu's name in the nick list :)
<waylandbill> hgarcia: I found that using ndiswrapper and a bcm driver and blacklisting the bcm43xx driver altogether worked much better than bcm43xx-fwcutter. This was in my single setup though.
<BrightEyes`> WaltzingAlong: what the hell r u doing on that pc?
<Jucato> holyguyver: /msg is usually used like /msg [person]  [message] 
<BrightEyes`> p is for private...ok
<holyguyver> O oops thanks :)
<WaltzingAlong> BrightEyes`: haha thankfully accesses to the disk have been cached. kopete, konversation, firefox
<waylandbill> Yes. The kernel will use a large amount of ram for caching which will show a large memory usage at times.
<BrightEyes`> WaltzingAlong: im running kde,amarok,ktorrent,amsn,konversation,firefox,konsole and im using 666MB
<WaltzingAlong> BrightEyes`: :D good
<WaltzingAlong> BrightEyes`: with kinfocenter how much memory is used for application data?
<contrast83> hgarcia: I just googled around for that file and can't find a good download location for it at the moment
<hgarcia> I appreciate the help
<contrast83> hgarcia: what's your email address?
<contrast83> err
<BrightEyes`> WaltzingAlong: using 720MB
<holyguyver> Man asking ubotu about ops sure gave me a long list of names :p
<hgarcia> mjrwingnut@yahoo.com
<Jucato> holyguyver: because there are many... across many official ubuntu channels
<jussi01> hgarcia: dont put your email address like that - these are published logs
<WaltzingAlong> BrightEyes`: there is a graph showing how much is going to application data, disk buffers, and disk caching
<BrightEyes`> WaltzingAlong: do u use fluxbox/blackbox wm?
<holyguyver> so how does abusing ubotu make for angry ops?
<WaltzingAlong> BrightEyes`: i switch forth and back, but presently with kde
<ID107> ubotu: shut up
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about shut up - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<waylandbill> I got 1.2GB and only 192MB free, but 41% is being used for caching.
* Jucato is only using 300+ MB of his 1GB RAM for apps? O.o
<Jucato> 600+MB is being used for disk cache...
* jussi01 goes and types: free
<ID107>              total       used       free     shared    buffers     cached
<ID107> Mem:          2013       1391        621
<hgarcia> oh
<jussi01>              total       used       free     shared    buffers     cached
<jussi01> Mem:       1945800    1832128     113672
<contrast83> hgarcia: sent
<BrightEyes`> WaltzingAlong: the graph is in ksysguard
<BrightEyes`> WaltzingAlong: using 734MB
<Jucato> BrightEyes`: there's also a simplified chart in kinfocenter
<WaltzingAlong> BrightEyes`: there is a nice depiction in kinfocenter as well
<waylandbill> if you open something like a map of the US or something intensive, the kernel will surrender the buffers and cache IIRC.
<BrightEyes`> Jucato: WaltzingAlong: aham
<hgarcia> not like i get spam already
<hgarcia> lol
<Jucato> :)
<vandenoever> hello, is there a way to install gutsy on a para-virtualized machine?
<contrast83> hgarcia: get it?
<Jucato> para-virtualized...
<Jucato> what's para-virtualized?
<vandenoever> Jucato: it means it runs in e.g. xen
<Jucato> aah
<Jucato> hm...
<vandenoever> para-virtualized is more lightweight then virtualized
<hgarcia> yes I did thanks
<Jucato> it is? hm. too bad I don' t know how to set one up...
* Jucato searches for docs
<contrast83> np
<contrast83> vandenoever: any drawbacks?
<vandenoever> contrast83: yes, you need an os that can deal with being para-virualized
<vandenoever> which is why i'm asking :-)
<contrast83> ahh... heh, ok
<BrightEyes`> WaltzingAlong: do you know how to configure an analog pci tv card easily?
<WaltzingAlong> BrightEyes`: not really. lspci        it may be detected already. then grab some program to interface with it, mythtv, tvtime, so on
<Jucato> vandenoever: can't find anything here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Xen but you might want to ask the peeps in #kubuntu-devel if gutsy can deal with Xen
* Jucato scratches his head..
<vandenoever> Jucato: thanks, i'll let you know
<hgarcia> ok I am doing it now
<BrightEyes`> WaltzingAlong: lspci -> 02:07.0 Multimedia video controller: Conexant CX23880/1/2/3 PCI Video and Audio Decoder (rev 05). i tried with tv time but nothing
<Jucato> oooh jos van den oever!!! that's why he's familiar :)
<vandenoever> maybe i'll just do normal virtualization, which can be done from an iso
<vandenoever> Jucato: c'est moi
<Jucato> heheh :)
<vandenoever> i got some bug reports for gutsy
<Jucato> the other Jos of KDE :)
<familia> im so druk (?)
<familia> estoy borracho :P
<vandenoever> yeah, it's a common dutch name
<ubuntu> anyone have experience with Grub Errror 17?
<WaltzingAlong> BrightEyes`: sorry no help from me. search the ubuntu help and forums sites i guess
<Jucato> vandenoever: but only 2 prominent Jos'es in KDE :)
<hgarcia> have you guys tried kde 4 yet?
<holyguyver> :p have any of you tried asking ubotu about "love"? :p LoL
<BrightEyes`> WaltzingAlong: thanks!
<holyguyver> !love
<ubotu> Love is like racing across the frozen tundra on a snowmobile which flips over, trapping you underneath. At night, the ice-weasels come.
<holyguyver> funny & cute hu? :D
<contrast83> what's that from?
<holyguyver> in privet I am going to ask ubotu about sex next :p
<holyguyver> I don't know were it is from, all I know is that ubotu said it :p
<familia> el amor, es algo... que pocas veces se puede explicar :P
<Jucato> !ar
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ar - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Jucato> !es | familia
<ubotu> familia: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<familia> mmmm
<familia> esta aburrido est
<contrast83> hgarcia: any luck?
<familia> esta aburrido esto
<familia> je
<hgarcia> it helped
<hgarcia> but the problem is still there the newer ver. is on a bad website
<contrast83> right, but your wireless is working now?
<hgarcia> I haven't tested it yet
<hgarcia> I will in the am
<contrast83> did you extract the file to /lib/firmware?
<hgarcia> thank you for all your help
<contrast83> no problem
<hgarcia> yes
<contrast83> just so you know, it's not the newer version of bcm43xx-fwcutter. that's trying to get the file from the same place it always has. it's just not always there when it tries to get it.
<hgarcia> yeah
<holyguyver> believe it or not ubotu has actually been really helping me out & giving me some good answers to real questions I have been wondering :D
<roybatty> guys.. I have a prob. While instaling some updates adept crashed or something, now most things don't work, and I can't update of install with adept anymore... anyone ?
<contrast83> !aptfix
<ubotu> If Adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole:  sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a 
<contrast83> there you go, roybatty
<roybatty> thx.. :)
<contrast83> np
<holyguyver> I was wondering how I could get linu to read & write to & from ntfs & ubotu told me how :D :D :D
<contrast83> i have that command saved to /usr/bin/apt-fix.sh
<holyguyver> I have a ntfs 500GB external hardrive
<holyguyver> that reminds me, does ubuntu have any drivers for hp lighscribe dl dvd burners?
<hgarcia> has anyone tried the new kde4 beta?
<contrast83> holyguyver: yeah, it does
<contrast83> holyguyver: i don't remember offhand where you might find them though
<holyguyver> does the lightsribe even still work? :)
<contrast83> hgarcia: i tried it out a couple weeks ago
<hgarcia> what do you think?
<nrj> Hey... been searchin for a while now.. where the heck i change resolution in kubuntu? (:
<Jucato> nrj: System Settings -> Monitor & Display
<hgarcia> how do you register a nick on here?
<contrast83> hgarcia: ehh... i didn't take much time with it, to be honest. it shows promise a lot of promise, but i don't think i could use it as my main desktop yet.
<hgarcia> I like kde
<contrast83> nrj: or Ctrl+Alt+NumPad-/NumPad+
<holyguyver> contrast83 do you know weather the driversd & such even make it possible to use the lightscribe part of it?
<contrast83> holyguyver: umm... why wouldn't they?
<holyguyver> I don't know :p
<contrast83> holyguyver: do you just mean are there any applications that can make use of the drivers?
<Jucato> hgarcia: /msg nickserv register [password] 
<holyguyver> yes
<contrast83> holyguyver: yeah, there's a labeler application for it
<holyguyver> thanks :)
<enjoi1216> whats up kkathman
<holyguyver> see with that & the ntfs-3g thing all I need now is to fix that speed issue & I am good to go :D :D
<contrast83> holyguyver: were you the one earlier that was saying you're trying to complete your 3 year migration from windows?
<holyguyver> you guys & ubotu have been a big help & ubotu has been a blast to chat it up with in PMs :-p
<holyguyver> Yes I am the 3 year migration guy :D
<contrast83> i realize this might not be practical for everyone, but i think if you *really* want to learn to swim in linux, the best way is to just jump in, with no lifesaver (i.e., windows) to fall back on. that did it for me.
<contrast83> i was using linux as my secondary o.s. for about 2 months. i still had a few windows apps i had yet to replace, but i knew i'd find suitable replacements eventually if i just started using linux exclusively
<holyguyver> That is what I did, but 2 days after buying my preinstalled linux computer, well trying to install a doal partision of windows my computer went to hell & I had to go back to my win98
<enjoi1216> hey kkathman are you there
<holyguyver> I meant doul boot
<contrast83> yeah, it's nearly impossible to install windows after linux if you want to dual-boot. it *can* be done, but it's tricky, from my understanding.
<enjoi1216> hey contrast what is the best service to use on KDE just to go out and chat to people about whatever you want to talk about
<contrast83> gparted might do the job for that, actually.
<contrast83> enjoi1216: umm... -_~ ?
<enjoi1216> like say if i want to to into a chatroom and talk about movies
<enjoi1216> to=go
<holyguyver> I used gparted back then, my linux computer though is just screwed up, so that is what I have been in here all night asking about
<contrast83> enjoi1216: i'm not sure, to be honest. i'm a geek, so chatting about linux and the like in here is sufficient chatting for me
<contrast83> :-P
<Jucato> enjoi1216: Konversation (this IRC client) and the ##offtopic channel
<Jucato> there are also ubuntu offtopic channels
<Jucato> !offtopic | enjoi1216
<ubotu> enjoi1216: #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<Jucato> #ubuntu-offtopic too
<rixon> Hi, does networkmanager store a iptables-save file somewhere? It sets bad rules everytime I reconnect anyway
<enjoi1216> i know that but lets say i want to talk to someone about movie or talk to a female then i can't do that in here
<Jucato> enjoi1216: ask him/her if you can PM (private message) him/her
<Jucato> then you two talk in private
<enjoi1216> because i am therefor breaking the rules of the chatroom
<contrast83> enjoi1216: that's not breaking the rules of the offtopic chatrooms
<holyguyver> so constrast83 you seem to have your head on straight, so I must ask you it was fine until I tried to install windows, now ever since no matter what I install it is screwy, can you think of any reason why?
<contrast83> holyguyver: have you looked in your bios for anything screwy?
<holyguyver> from what the other guys found out there is no updates to my bios
<contrast83> not updates
<holyguyver> none
<enjoi1216> yeah but what if it gets sexual
<contrast83> windows can rape your bios. it did on my laptop
<enjoi1216> see contrast thats where the problem lies
<contrast83> enjoi1216: like Jucato just said, PM's
<holyguyver> so, what should I do to my bios then? is there any way to reset them to factory settings or something?
<Jucato> !language | contrast83
<ubotu> contrast83: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<contrast83> holyguyver: should be
<contrast83> Sorry, Jucato
<enjoi1216> yes ubotu
<enjoi1216> but still everything you say and do the server and the mainframes record everything you talk about
<enjoi1216> on this network
<Jucato> enjoi1216: just talk the person in private. double click his/her name] 
<Jucato> hm... so does any other messaging service
<contrast83> enjoi1216: or ask them if they have Yahoo messenger/AIM/whatever and talk to them on that
<Jucato> tsk tsk
<holyguyver> So does anyone know how I can clean up my bios?
<contrast83> holyguyver: every bios i've seen has an option for resetting things to factory defaults. have you checked in there at all?
<holyguyver> you mean at boot?
<contrast83> right
<Jucato> there's a hardware reset too I think. with jumpers and stuff
<holyguyver> will that force me to have to reinstall kubuntu again?
<holyguyver> where?
<Jucato> um.. why would you need to reinstall?
<contrast83> holyguyver: no
<contrast83> holyguyver: it doesn't touch your hard drive
<Jucato> the bios has its own software (called firmware)
<holyguyver> Alright guys thanks I will try that :D I truly hope this works & if any of the guys are chatting about me tomorrow, let them know about this breakthrough :D
<contrast83> holyguyver: About Lightscribe - http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=540063
<holyguyver> Thanks again :D
<contrast83> no problem. peace
<holyguyver> yeah especially let Agent_Bob & WaltzingAlong know about this breakthrough with getting my computer to work :D I really would like them to know that I believe we have found some really solid salutions :)
<WaltzingAlong> holyguyver: no updates for your bios. resetting to factor defaults is something to try i suppose but not something that likely will have a large impact on the outcome
<holyguyver> well we can cross our fingers & pray :)
<holyguyver> anyway guys I am out of here, because I need to hook up my other guy & see if we can get him fixed up with all of the salutions you guys suggested like TOPs & Memtest &all that other stuff :)
<jussi01> good luck holyguyver
<jussi01> Has anyone got any unanswered questions (about kubuntu)
* jussi01 can be bothered to read back
<Karti> jussi01: any good MySql tutorials you can recommend?
<jussi01> !mysql
<ubotu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<jussi01> Karti: does that help?
<Karti> jussi01: Cool......now if I have a LAMP server up and running on 192.168.1.67 and I would like to create a Webpage that my home network can access through a http:\home. I have a router that is currently acting as my DNS,
<Karti> can I create another DNS that points to my LAMP as well as my router?
<Karti> jussi01: yES IT DID TA...
<Karti> jussi01: oops Caps Lock
<_buz> is there any way to remove gnome easily after trying out ubuntu-desktop from kubuntu? the gnome printer interface keeps interferring even under kde :(
<Karti> _buz: sudo aptitude remove gnome-desktop?
<Jucato> _buz: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purekde
<Jucato> Karti: works only if he installed using aptitude
<_buz> actually i did install with aptitude but gnome-desktop doesnt seem to be installed at all
<Jucato> sudo aptitude remove ubuntu-desktop
<Karti> Jucato: Ahh I see and that would be the same for apt get
<Jucato> and if that doesn't work, see the link
<Jucato> Karti: apt-get doesn't handle removal of metapackage very well
<_buz> neither does aptitude it seems
<Jucato> the "magical" effect of aptitude remove only works if it was installed with aptitude
<_buz> (in theory it usually does fix it, but this time it doesnt really work)
<Jucato> then see the link
<Karti> Jucato: I was recommended to use aptitude from apt-get and it seems to work well (for me anyway) as its better designed for Debian I believe
<_buz> Karti: usually it does work
<_buz> not sure why it doesnt just now
<lukasz> siema
<Jucato> Karti: Kubuntu is Debian-based. but normally it does work. I'm just saying that there are instances that aptitude remove wont' work that way
<Jucato> anyway, brb
<lukasz> co robicie
<lukasz> te mam kubu
<lukasz> nikt nie czatuje
<lukasz> :/
<Karti> I must admit that I prefer it over the add remove from Windows
<king> lukasz: slovenstinu tu asi nepreferuji :o)
<lukasz> co ?
<_buz> mpf the command from that site doesnt really work on gutsy very well :(
<lukasz> king what
<lukasz> jestem z polski / I am from Poland
<anthronaut> !pl
<ubotu> Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<king> lukasz: lol, sorry, my bad...i thought you were from Slovakai
<king> slovakia*
<lukasz> bye
<anthronaut> czeszc
<_buz> ah well i'll nuke gtk, that should get rid of plenty gnome stuff ;)
<Karti> Hi all, quick one - ANtivirus that works with Kontact, so my Windows  can feel safe ;) any recommendations - Think I have used ClamAV but also noticed Ageis on the Add remove package
<jussi01> Karti: CLamav is usually the most used one. (AFAIK)
<jussi01> !antivirus | Karti
<ubotu> Karti: antivirus is something you don't really need on Linux, unless you serve windows clients. ClamAV and aegis are decent linux virusscanners. Also see !linuxvirus
<jussi01> so either of them. ( I dont use them
<Karti> I was looking for one that would check and write at the bottom of the email that it had been checked so that others would know
<Karti> Just installed both to have a look, but at the mo it looks as though ClamAV is freezing but I will have a play
<jussi01> Karti: sorry, not really my area. :( I guess google is your best friend
<Karti> I'll just see how those two go.
<Karti> Cheers
<GHuser> Good Day! I have a question - I am adding a repo for gutsy into /etc/apt/source.list, thed do sudo update-manager -d
<GHuser>  Is it right way to updating to gutsy with kubuntu?
<stdin> GHuser: no, not for kubuntu. try the instructions here first https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GutsyGibbon/Tribe4/Kubuntu#head-cfa1001afadc3e0b752edf84051ef6a84da864a4  if that doesn't work you have to replace ALL instances of "feisty" with "edgy" in your sources.list then do a dist-upgrade
<GHuser> stdin: Thank You!
<stdin> GHuser: ofcource by "edgy" i meant "gutsy" there :p
* stdin gets more coffee
* jussi01 hands stdin a nice strong coffee
<stdin> ahh caffeine, what would I do without it :)
<jussi01> hehe
<DexterF> !printer
<ubotu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://www.linux-foundation.org/en/OpenPrinting - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<DexterF> hm.
<DexterF> printer issue: HP LJ4 on Ethernet, accepts jobs but wont do a thing. has been known to work fine.
<DexterF> what shoudl I investigate?
<DexterF> d'oh. nevermind, rj45 plug slipped
<DexterF> shouldn't cups take notice of such things?
<jussi01> DexterF: thats one of my main gripe with cups
<rep_> root@repdestroi:/home/rep/Desktop/emo/amsn-0.95# make
<rep_> make: *** Nenhum alvo indicado e nenhum arquivo make encontrado.
<rep_> alguem sabe resolver esse problema?
<LjL> rep_: have you run ./configure?
<LjL> !pt
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigado.
<rep_> yes
<kim_> Hey! I'm running gutsy and trying to get my vx rev. mouse to work..the first problem is that xev don't work..it's just blank..anything special I have to do?
<rep_>  --with-ogg --with-vorbis --with-curl
<rep_> checking for gcc... gcc
<jussi01> !gutsy
<ubotu> Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due October 2007) | It is development software, as such unstable, support _only_ in #ubuntu+1
<rep_> checking for C compiler default output file name... a.out
<rep_> checking whether the C compiler works... yes
<_freedom_> anyone here running GNOME right now?
<rep_> checking whether we are cross compiling... no
<rep_> checking for suffix of executables...
<jussi01> kim_: so head over to #ubuntu+1
<rep_> checking for suffix of object files... o
<rep_> checking whether we are using the GNU C compiler... yes
<rep_> checking whether gcc accepts -g... yes
<LjL> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<rep_> checking for gcc option to accept ANSI C... none needed
* mode/#kubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<jussi01> !paste
<rep_> checking for g++... g++
* mode/#kubuntu [+b %rep_!*@*]  by LjL
* jussi01 hugs LjL
<LjL> rep_: well, the problem is that your ./configure didn't succeed, because it's missing a "tkConfig.sh" file
<LjL> !find tkconfig
<ubotu> Package/file tkconfig does not exist in feisty
* mode/#kubuntu [-b %rep_!*@*]  by LjL
<rep_> how can i install it?
<LjL> have you compiled tk yourself into /usr/local?
<LjL> try  sudo apt-get install tk8.4-dev 
* mode/#kubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<rep_> tanks i will try it
<LjL> rep_ i'm not sure of one thing though
<LjL> why are you installing amsn 0.95, when amsn 0.96 is available in the repositories?
<rance> has anyone setup remote graphical login on a kubuntu box, I was thinking vnc over ssh, but any other protocol that works is fine with me
<LjL> !vnc
<ubotu> VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<LjL> !freenx
<ubotu> FreeNX is advanced remote desktop technology. For more information and install instructions, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeNX
<rep_> now the "make command" dont show me an error
<stdin> over my local net I just use Xdmcp
<LjL> rep_: that's good, it means it's compiling
<LjL> yet why not use the package from the repos?
<rep_> tanks
<rep_> very much
<rep_> now it compilled
<LjL> now if you run make install, you'll confuse APT
<fabio> hi to all
<LjL> hi
<fabio> there is a italian channel of kubuntu?
<LjL> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<fabio> thanks
<LjL> you're welcome
<fabio> mmm...on ubuntu-it nobody answer to me :
<LjL> give them time
<LjL> !patience
<ubotu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude may determine how fast you are helped.  Not everyone is available all the time, likewise not every answer is available instantly. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<LjL> you also seem to know enough english to ask the question here
<arun> Can the Tango icon set be used in Web sites/Web applications?
<Jucato> better try asking the Tango project people
<arun> alright
<arun> What about the Human/Crystal icon sets?
<arun> Just asking
<Jucato> If they're GPL/LGPL, then I think yes.
<arun> alright, thanks
<rep_> LjL i'm installed the amsn version 0.95
<rep_> however, now i try to install the new version
<rep_> and the error return
<LjL> sigh
<LjL> you haven't listened to me at all, have you?
<LjL> version 0.96 IS IN THE REPOSITORIES
<LjL> you don't need to compile anything
<LjL> !info amsn
<ubotu> amsn: An MSN messenger written in tcl. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.96+dfsg1-0ubuntu2 (feisty), package size 2488 kB, installed size 9108 kB
<rep_> So, what  do i have to do?
<LjL> ...
<LjL> !software
<rep_> i'm a newbye
<ubotu> A general introduction to the ways software can be installed, removed and managed in Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoftwareManagement - See also !Packages, !Equivalents
<ForgeAus> hmmm tcl interesting
<SlimG> What's the keyboard shotcut for the "lock session" choice on the K-menu ?
<LjL> if you're a newbie, why in the world are you trying to compile stuff?
<LjL> if you have Universe enabled, just type  sudo apt-get install amsn 
<LjL> if not, enable universe first
<LjL> !universe
<ubotu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<Jucato> SlimG: Ctrl+Alt+L I think
<rep_> thanks
<Jucato> or Ctrl+Shift+L
<kung> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<jeffto> hello everybody
<ardchoille> jeffto: I think they're all asleep
<fabio> someone know if is possible use fn-keys on toshiba a100 ?
<arun> Jucato: still there?
<Jucato> arun: yes?
<arun> you were saying about the GPL/LGPL icons. if i use them in a web app/site, am i required to link to the author's website or anything like that? I just want to make sure
<Jucato> don't really know
<stdin> you have to check the license of the icons, they may not be GPL, more likely a CC license
* Jucato thinks the Crystal SVG are LGPL (since they are in kdelibs)
<arun> i'm not talking only about the Tango icon set, they're CC. I'm asking about the Crystal icons. I'm sure they're LGPL.
<stdin> depends if the author gives the "source" of the icons
<ardchoille> Why would an app be allowed to remain in the repos when it's horribly broken?
<Jucato> how is it "horribly broken"? and what is it?
<ardchoille> kxdocker and it errors out when run. I was told it's broken and to not use it.
<arun> stdin: huh?
<jussi01> ardchoille: yes its broken... doesnt work for me eithere
<ardchoille> jussi01: Yeah, just wondering why it's allowed to remain in the repos
<Jucato> it might not be broken for others? don't know
<jussi01> ardchoille: I wonder if they fixed it in gutsy
<jussi01> Jucato: Ive not met someone who it isnt broken for
<ardchoille> jussi01: Possibly, I'll find out next month
<Jucato> jussi01: yes they fixed it. it's gone :)
* jussi01 goes to install it and try... :P
<ardchoille> Jucato: lol
<jussi01> oh...lol
<gnomefreak> arun: kxdocker was removed from gutsy so soon you wont need it (upstream dropped support i decided to drop kxdocker) i was hoping they would remove edgys as well since i didnt fix it
<Jucato> !info kxdocker gutsy
<ubotu> Package kxdocker does not exist in gutsy
<stdin> arun: they can only be L/GPL if the author gives the "source" of the icons. the svgs for example (licenses get very complicated very quickly)
<gnomefreak> Jucato: its not in gutsy
* gnomefreak had it removed
<arun> gnomefreak: i couldn't care less about kxdocker
<Jucato> gnomefreak: yep. like I said. it's fixed :)
<arun> :)
<gnomefreak> yep it is
<Mr_Sonoma> jussi01, why not fill out a bug report then?
<ardchoille> Jucato: The kxdocker dev discontinued it, maybe why it's gone.
<jussi01> Mr_Sonoma: about?
<Jucato> ardchoille: yep. long die xqcd or whatever
<gnomefreak> arun: thats why i removed it from repos
<Jucato> I mean long live
<Jucato> Mr_Sonoma: like what gnomefreak said. the developer or kxdocker dropped it
<Mr_Sonoma> the broken package, if no one tells.........ah well i see im laggin a bit and that it's been removed
<Mr_Sonoma> lol
<gnomefreak> not taking chances with thier other project since kxdocker wasnt updated in like a year
<Jucato> there's no sense in filing bugs
<ardchoille> gnomefreak: You removed it? Good to hear someone's looking after things :)
<jussi01> Mr_Sonoma: i think there was a bug filed...
<gnomefreak> ardchoille: yes i filed the bug tried to contact debian maintainer and upstream devs noone answered i asked for it to be removed gave reasons it was done early in gutsy devel
<ardchoille> The dev says xqcd replaced kxdocker.
<ardchoille> gnomefreak: Thank you
<Jucato> I love it when they replace it with something you can't use either :)
<ardchoille> hahaha
<gnomefreak> yeah that was a whole nother issue but we decided to not take it on. maybe for gutsy+1 ill work on kiba
<ardchoille> Well, I installed kxdocker on a test machine from debian packages and it works like a dream.
<Jucato> although with kxdocker gone and with xqcd just a Qt app... -1 KDE dock apps...
* jussi01 uses a panel....
* Jucato uses panelS
* LjL uses a menubar
<gnomefreak> Jucato: it wont be included till after heron if they decide they can maintain a package better
<gnomefreak> but i have no thought of adding thier garbage again
<Jucato> nah it's ok. I'm not a fan.. I'm just worried it's one less KDE app :)
<gnomefreak> Jucato: kiba dock i will see if we can get in for heron
<gnomefreak> but iirc it was missing a key file
<Jucato> gnomefreak: it's not a kde app :)
<Jucato> but yeah, better than nothing :)
<gnomefreak> its works though ;)
<gnomefreak> ok i think im taking today off for most part :(
<Jucato> bye gnomefreak! take care :)
<ardchoille> gnomefreak: Cal in well.. "I'm feeling so good, I'm not coming in today".
<Jucato> take care!! (of our packages)
<ksivaji> which driver should i install for 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. S3 Unichrome Pro VGA Adapter (rev 01) xserver-xorg-video-via or  xserver-xorg-video-unichrome or xserver-xorg-video-s3
<Daisuke_Laptop> err...  i'm going to go with s3
<ksivaji> Daisuke_Laptop shall i install s3
<Daisuke_Laptop> ...yes
<wers> ksivaiji, what version of kubuntu are you using? we have the same video card
<Daisuke_Laptop> ah, that's a plus
<Daisuke_Laptop> because i'm just making an educated guess
<Jucato> wers: don't have a *real* video card? bwahahah!
<Jucato> actually that's my IGP too... but I have an AGP..
<Daisuke_Laptop> igp on the desktop is gf6200 :)
<wers> ksivaji https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OpenChrome
<wers> that worked for me
<wers> what's your video card, Jucato?
<ksivaji> wers feisty
<Jucato> wers: the IGP? exactly the same. the AGP is NVIDIA GeForce4 MX 4000 (yeah it's old...)
<Jucato> (and weak)
<ksivaji> wers :
<wers> ksivaji: yep?
<wers> ksivaji, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OpenChrome
<ksivaji> wers does you system hangs when you open games or google earth
<wers> our video card isn't good enough ksivaji
<wers> if you want to play a game, OpenArena works with our video card
<ardchoille> !sudo
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<ksivaji> wers ya i know but i hangs sometimes
<ksivaji> it*
<wers> ohh.. I'm sorry ksivaji, but I don't play games and I don't use google earth
<ksivaji> wers ok thanks dude
<wers> ksivaji, you may want to try frozen bubble :P
<wers> LOL
<ardchoille> Try chromium
<BluesKaj> howdy all
<ardchoille> hi BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> hi ardchoille
<umodjm> is kubuntu really lacking in packages so that the entire thing is on a single cd?
<ardchoille> umodjm: no
<nerv203> Hello! Been a while since I've had a problem.
<Jucato> umodjm: there are around 20,000 packages all in all
<ardchoille> umodjm: The cd is a live cd and cannot contain all packages
<Jucato> umodjm: but you can fit only so much into a cd
<umodjm> do you select packages during install that are pulled down?
<BluesKaj> umodjm, the cd doesn't contain all the apps , that would be impossible
<rance> umodjm: the basic install of kubuntu presents you a very usable system for most people, but its easy to run the package manager and select new apps to install
<Jucato> umodjm: no. the cd contains a preselected set of apps
<nerv203> I'm trying to play vidoes in kaffein (with gxine) which I have done before several times, but now for some reason the brightnes on the videos is very high, and remains high even if I change the video settings.
<ardchoille> umodjm: iirc, the cd will install things from the cd, you can select other stuff after the install
<Jucato> umodjm: and like what rance said, the default install has the basic desktop needs
<umodjm> gotcha, thanks :-)
<BluesKaj> you install the OS, then you use the pkg manager to install the apps you want from the repositories
<nerv203> Anyone know what's wrong?
<umodjm> i'll give it a try. I've been told the wireless support is pretty good in (k)ubuntu
<rance> actually, I think k/ubuntu might be the fastest linux install on the planet, I went from 0 to completely usable in about an hour
<nerv203> Yes, it's very user-friendly
<rance> and I had to install vmware by hand after
<BluesKaj> umodjm, that depends
<Jucato> rance: in an hour? O.o
<Jucato> (too slow :P)
<kkathman> mornin folks :)
<rance> base install was done in about ten to fifteen minutes
<umodjm> blue
* genii hands out coffees to Jucato and BluesKaj
<ardchoille> rance: And you can cut that down if you write a couple scripts to automate stuff. I can install from the cd on a fresh hd and be up and running in about 40 minutes, but I only need to be in front of the computer for about 10 of those minutes.
<BluesKaj> on yer wireless card
<Jucato> thanks gen :)
<umodjm> BluesKaj, I've got one of those DLink rangebooster N cards
<nerv203> my computer has sucky memory. EVERYTHING takes a long time.
<Jucato> genii: *
<rance> the extra time was devoted to system tuning, and vmware / and alternate OS installs as well
<BluesKaj> thx genii :)
* BluesKaj gulps his coffee 
<ardchoille> genii: You gave BluesKaj coffee? I hope it was decaf, lol
* kkathman has his big Starbucks mug full this morning
<genii> ardchoille: Heh :)
* BluesKaj goes for more strong coffee
<genii> nerv203: How much ram in there?
* kkathman commits blasphemy by drink Seattle's Best coffe in his Starbucks mug
* kkathman appologizes for the typos - am not yet finished with 1st cup :)
<BluesKaj> ardchoille, old guys like me need lotsa caffeine just to get moving in the morning :)
<ardchoille> lol
<ksivaji> genii :
<genii> Hi ksivaji
<kkathman> BluesKaj:  I hear and resemble that
<BluesKaj> :)
<genii> BluesKaj: I think you and me are the two old men LOL
* kkathman waves at thoreauputic :)
<kkathman> genii:  and me :)
<poison--> mornin
<thoreauputic> hi kkathman :)
<genii> nerv203: If 128Mb ram or less in your box I'd strongly suggest to go to at least 192 and preferably more if budget allows
* kkathman vaguely remembers when thoreauputic was gracious to help him get really back into linux when Warty came out :)
<thoreauputic> kkathman: ah, that was a while ago :)
<kkathman> yes sir it was thoreauputic :)
<thoreauputic> kkathman: I haven't been around much lately :) I used to practically live in #ubuntu
<kkathman> thoreauputic:  yes yes I remember - I took a sebatical from the buntus desktop-wise to try out openSUSE, but am back now using the buntus again :)
<BluesKaj> <--- retired for 8 yrs from a pulp&paper mill laboratory ...they made me an offer i couldn't refuse ...company takeover and downsizing.
<thoreauputic> ah - interesting - I've heard good things about openSUSE, but I haven't tried it
<kkathman> BluesKaj:  High five :)  timing is everything :)
<BluesKaj> been into linx off and on for 5 yrs or so
<BluesKaj> thx kkathman
<kkathman> thoreauputic:  their KDE product is top notch, but the communty is very "slack" like and mean
<thoreauputic> hmmm
<SlimG> Jucato: Better late than never: Thanks for the Ctrl+Alt+L tip !
<ardchoille> ctrl+alt+l is lock isn't it?
<thoreauputic> yes
* ardchoille checks
<ardchoille> yep
<thoreauputic> desktop lock IIRC
<kkathman> thoreauputic:  but in fairness, they tend to be much more technical rather than pure practical running the OS so...
<thoreauputic> kkathman: I learnt most of my stuff in #debian - I was very quiet for a few months ;)
* BluesKaj reminds himself to xmodmap -e "remove lock = Caps_Lock"
<thoreauputic> kkathman: similar thing - some excellent people, but not forgiving of silly questions :)
<kkathman> thoreauputic:  yep I was too.. I did make a very goof friend over there and he's still a great resource
<thoreauputic> yeah, some very clued people in #debian
<kkathman> thoreauputic:  right - exactly - Newbs are not welcomed there at all
<BluesKaj> too bad suse has such a terrible pkg/repos system
<genii> thoreauputic: Yes, they do not suffer fools gladly in #debian
<ardchoille> That's sad
<kkathman> Made me appreciate the community here much more
<kkathman> genii:  yes same in #suse
<thoreauputic> kkathman: ... but there are still complaints about #?buntu channels - go figure :)
<kkathman> And its really too bad, because its a very good product - maybe the best RPM distro I've tried - YaST is amazing
<nerv203> Oh i have 256 RAM sorry
<nerv203> Went AFK
<thoreauputic> so I've heard
<kkathman> thoreauputic:  oh Im sure, we got our share of ubuntu runaways over there :)
<ardchoille> Time for bed, back later.
<thoreauputic> kkathman: I became n operator, and somehow it started to feel like a job :)
<BluesKaj> yeah, I got burned over in #debian last yr ...got the distinct impression that alotta ppl there were just in the chat to show off their "Linux chops" and didn't really want to help anyone.
<nerv203> But does anyone know what might be wrong with my video, if they are suddenly playing at much higher brightnes than they should be? It's not the video, as I've checked other ones and they are all super bright. At some points, so bright there's nod efinition at all.
<kkathman> thoreauputic:  I can understand that
<thoreauputic> BlueDevil: there are both kinds in #debian - some of them are quite helpful
<BluesKaj> thoreauputic, maybe my timing was bad :)
<kkathman> thoreauputic:  but I do have you and nalioth to thank for sound fundamental knowledge - the transition was very easy once you learned a few slightly different ways of doing things there
<genii> nerv203: Is this after a kernel upgrade?
<thoreauputic> kkathman: nalioth has gone on to bigger and better things :) Yes, he taught me a lot too
<nerv203> No, I watched one just yesterday and it was fine
<thoreauputic> BlueDevil: you have to regard #debian as an entertaining blood sport ;)
<nerv203> Someone else has used my monitor since, but I checked the Monitor's settings and they are unchanged
<alain> G77, help
<BluesKaj> nerv203, have you changed drivers either for the monitor or the graphics card recently ?
<nerv203> No, not recently.
<nerv203> In fact, I haven't upgraded my video drivers since I first installed Kubuntu a few months ago
<kkathman> thoreauputic:  yep I know, he's still around sporatically - he was the one that emphasized and beat into me to learn the cli :)
<thoreauputic> oops s/BlueDevil/ BluesKaj
<thoreauputic> kkathman: he's a staffer now - hence less directly involved in the channels
<kkathman> right :)
<nerv203> I'm not sure which drivers I'd need, my video software is integrated into the motherboard.
<BluesKaj> nerv203, ok have you done any upgrades to the desktop , like kde 3.5.6  to 3.5.7 for example ?
<Daisuke_Laptop> i need to stop reading the ubuntu forums
<nerv203> BluesKaj, Yes, a while ago, but thatw as before the problem started.
<thoreauputic> Daisuke-Ido: I stopped ages ago - it was bad for my blood pressure ;p
<Daisuke_Laptop> i'm getting so tired of the whiney "i'm going back to windows!" threads...
<nerv203> I've watched the videos since I upgraded, and I haven't upgraded since last night when I alst used Kaffeine to watch these videos.
<Daisuke_Laptop> fine, go, we'll see you again when you come back because vista decided you aren't a legitimate user anymore...
<nerv203> My Monitor has been unplugged and plugged back in again.
<BluesKaj> nerv203, have you tried any other players , like VLC  ?
<thoreauputic> Daisuke-Ido: look at it this way - the community doean't need people like that ( "back to windows")
<nerv203> Not yet, no. Also, the desktop and everything has normal brightnes, it's just videos played in Kaffeine
<genii> nerv203: You could try to wipe the default settings dir for kaffeine, it will re-create it next time you run it
<BluesKaj> nerv203, try mplayer or VLC
<nerv203> Well, I like Kaffeine so far, so I'll try Genii's advice, failing that, I'll grab one of the other players. Thanks for your help guys :)
<alain> fortran compilation... with g77. tanks
<nerv203> Oh, ohe more question. How do I find the Kaffeine dir?
<genii> nerv203: I'll find a path for you, give me a minute or so
<kkathman> does Konqueror support viewing RSS feeds, or do I need a separate viewer?
<nerv203> kkathman: I'd grab Mozilla Firefox anyway.
<kkathman> nerv203:  yah - actually Im trying my best to wean myself away fro Firefox, because its a CPU hog, and it doesnt completely support the Flash 9 plugin
<BluesKaj> kkathman, using thunderbird for email ?
<kkathman> BluesKaj:  nope Kontact/Kmail here
<nerv203> Hmmm, I'm alright with Firefox on my Minimum Spec PC
<nerv203> But I guess all I do it use Firefox or MUSH
<BluesKaj> yeah, same here ...t-bird doesn't launch browser from links within the email text on my version 2.0
<kkathman> BluesKaj:  Reason I was asking, Firefox had a plugin called Wizz, that has alot of news feeds, and it can appear as a clickable entity in bookmarks - but firefox natively detected the xml and displayed properly
<genii> Bah i need to run kaffeine first time to make the settings file LOL
<genii> AFK
<BluesKaj> kkathman, using akregator for RSS feeds ...seems ok
<kkathman> BluesKaj:  sure, I agree - just was wondering if there was something n Konq I could turn on, before I put alot of these feeds into Akregator
<genii> nerv203: Remove ~/.kde/share/apps/kaffeine   and it will re-make it next time kaffeine runs. Make sure its not open when you delete that
<BluesKaj> hmm kkathman, dunno , I see something in konq/web behaviour called feedster , but I haven't tried it
<nerv203> lright, thanks
<kkathman> hmm I'll look - however, BluesKaj I can actually drag the links from the bookmark to Akregator and its recognizes them - not too shabby :)
<BluesKaj> right
<BluesKaj> from firefox you mean ?
<genii> nerv203: run kaffeine again after that and tell us if the video is fixed/same/different please :)
<BluesKaj> or konq?
<nerv203> Bahm, what's the command for delete in konsole?
<genii> rm
<nerv203> thanks
<genii> in this case you need rm -rf
<kkathman> BluesKaj:  where did you see that "Feedster" doesnt seem to be under Web Behaviour
<kkathman> at least on my version
<sker> Hello all:)
<BluesKaj> oh sorry kkathman webshortcuts
<alain> fortran f77, experience?
<kkathman> okies . thanx I give that a whirl and see :)
<BluesKaj> BBL ...gotta run some errands
<nerv203> Caonnot remove, Kaffeine is a directory
<nerv203> ah ok, got it
<nerv203> Still Super Bright
<phoenixz> Hi all, since yesterday I have a problem with kdesktop. When I login, it imediately uses >97% CPU and makes my entire laptop hang.. Im using kubuntu 7.04 on  adell latitude d620.. Does anybody know what might cause this?
<genii> nerv203: Then it's something further back and not to do with kaffeine itself. Like a driver or so :(
<nerv203> Hmmm
<nerv203> So re-installing all the drivers may be on my to-do list
<genii> nerv203: That would be my first suggestion, yes
<nerv203> I've never had to do that on Kubuntu, or with this machine, so I have no idea what driver I need or how to install it ^^;;
<genii> nerv203: Perhaps run the restricted-manager and see if it suggests some candidate
<nerv203> I bought it very cheap from a refurb company
<genii> nerv203: eg:    kdesu restricted-manager
<genii> from konsole
<nerv203> command 'restricted-manager' not foun
<nerv203> d
<phoenixz> nerv203, use adept to install the restricted manager
<JuJuBee> One of my students is getting an error when trying to launch FireFox telling him it is already running.  Other users do not get this error on the same machine.  How can I fix it so he can run firefox?
<JuJuBee> ps does not show firefox running.
<nerv203> Can't you kill the process?
<JuJuBee> How do I fnid it?
<nerv203> ...Ah I forget.
<nerv203> Still trying to un-learn all the windows commands. One moment, lemme look
<tiborio_> JuJuBee: ps aux |grep firefox
<genii> tiborio_: He already said ps does not show it
<JuJuBee> Doesnt show firefox running only the grep
<JuJuBee> for it
<tiborio_> ah. I see. ma'bad
<genii> JuJuBee: Have you set the machines up to all load firefox from a common shared area, like from NFS drive or something odd like that?
<JuJuBee> No, local HD
<genii> Because that error i've had in that scenario before
<tiborio_> JuJuBee: maybe the firefox "profile" needs to be recreated?
<JuJuBee> their /home's are on nfs
<JuJuBee> How do I recreate the profile?
<genii> Do they use some common /home login? that will explain it. another user has it running
<JuJuBee> As in same username, no all have different accounts.
<nerv203> restricted-manager says my hardware doesn't need any drivers
<anton00> hi
<anton00> ive installed kubuntu through cd but whats the rootpassword for installing programs and so on
<nerv203> It'll be the root user's password
<ArmedKing> <anton00> the same as your normal acount's password
<anton00> but it doesnt work
<anton00> mmh
<anton00> ill try it once again
<ArmedKing> <anton00> But i believe *ubuntu doesnt let you log on as root tho
<JuJuBee> genii : got it, rm .mozilla/firefox/profile.ini
<Jucato> !sudo | anton00
<ubotu> anton00: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<anton00> oh ive got it
<genii> JuJuBee: It starts after that now?
<JuJuBee> Yep
<anton00> it was a problem with keyboardlayout
<rep_> hi everybody
<sker> Hi
<rep_> i compilled amsn and now i want to desistall
<rep_> how can i do it?
<genii> nerv203: Hmm. Do you know what videocard make/model you have?
<nerv203> It's integrated
<rep_> root@repdestroi:/home/rep/Desktop/emo/amsn-0.97RC1/amsn-0.97RC1# make
<rep_> make: *** Nenhum alvo indicado e nenhum arquivo make encontrado.  Pare.
<rep_> root@repdestroi:/home/rep/Desktop/emo/amsn-0.97RC1/amsn-0.97RC1# ./configure
<rep_> checking for prefix by checking for wish... /usr/bin/wish
<rep_> checking for gcc... gcc
<rep_> checking for C compiler default output file name... a.out
<rep_> checking whether the C compiler works... yes
<genii> rep_: Go to the directory you did the "make" or "make install" from. do there "make dist-clean"
<nerv203> genii: I have a Compaq Deskpro EN 600
<LjL> rep doesn't get it
<nerv203> It has integrated video
<genii> nerv203: Well, I would suggest to look up the specs for that model to see the videocard details, then proceed with installing a driver specific for that one.
<nerv203> In fact, it has integrated everything. Not a single PCI port is being used, nor VGA
<anton00> and my new laptop has a monitor with 1280xXXX resolution but kde shows only 1024x768
<nerv203> It doesn't have any VGA ports for that matter
<genii> nerv203: So just DVI or S/Video outputs on it?
<nerv203> Aye, straight from the motherboard
<genii> nerv203: Let me look it up
<nerv203> I'm looking for the specs myself
<nerv203> Hmm, I'm gonna have to open the box.
<nerv203> Official website lists three, it'll be one of those three
<aguitel> anton00 ,it happens with me too
<genii> nerv203: Well that helps narrow it a bit :)
<nerv203> Bah, the video is obscured by the power supply, so I'll have to completely turn off and all that hassle
<nerv203> it's one of these
<nerv203> Matrox Millennium G400-SD AGP Graphics Controller
<nerv203>  Integrated Intel 3D Graphics
<genii> nerv203: OK good
<nerv203> Embedded ATI RAGE PRO TURBO AGP
<genii> How many video cards you have in there?
<nerv203> One of those three
<nerv203> Not sure which
<genii> Ah OK i thought it was the Matrox LOL miscommunication
<nerv203> I'm thinking it may be the Intel
<nerv203> I should call my buddy, he's the one who refurbed it >.>
<genii> nerv203: Maybe do in konsole: dmesg|grep Matrox            or |grep ATI    or |grep 3D    (just Intel would bring much results likely)
<llutz> nerv203: lspci
<nerv203> Brah!
<nerv203> My little sister just threw a suitcase on the keyboard ;.;
<nerv203> Ok, grep detected nothing for ATI or Matrox, but came up with the Intel
<nerv203> now, to figure out how to instal the drivers
<goodhabit> stdin: Hello, r u here?
<stdin> in a way
<uga> hi there
<uga> whoever told me about the Asus linux drivers, I owe him a nice lunch or something
<uga> diskspeed x8 ;)
<goodhabit> stdin: Help me just one question. U told me how to upgrade to gutsy and it is works! ) But can u tell me how to upgrade using local repo?
<goodhabit> Please, if it not takes much time.
<stdin> do you have a local repo?
<uga> goodhabit: just point to it in the /etc/apt/sources.list?
<uga> stdin: oh, I missed that important question :P
<goodhabit> uga: Will I replace feisty or just add gutsy?
<genii> nerv203: You need the i810 driver
<nerv203> Hmmm, where to I get it from?
<uga> goodhabit: I think it'll be hard to keep both sanely, but can't be too sure
<goodhabit> MB smb have expirience with that? )
<genii> nerv203: It is actually usually a default driver that xorg knows about. But I am thinking (suspecting) you are perhaps on the vesa driver right now instead of the i810
<llutz> nerv203: grep Driver /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<genii> llutz: thanks :)
<nerv203> I don't understand, llutz.
<genii> nerv203: You type what he indicated into a konsole
<llutz> nerv203: type that command, it will show you the used driver
<ellipsys> Morning everyone.
<nerv203> Ah ok, I'm using i810 then
<ellipsys> I have a couple little issues that I was wondering if I could get some help on.
<genii> nerv203: OK, so then correct driver is installed. The i810 have some odd issues with things like compositing. Are you using something like Beryl/Compiz ?
<nerv203> Neither
<nerv203> I'm not even sure what they are
<genii> nerv203: Does your desktop have some interesting transparency type effects?
<goodhabit> nerv203: You must know about it. Try to search by keywords beryl or compiz-fusion @ youtube.
<genii> Or does everything appear opaqure, etc
<nerv203> No Transparancy
<genii> *opaque
* genii sips a coffee and thinks
<nerv203> I have some fade hover-over effects, but no transparency
<genii> nerv203: Please use the pastebin website to show us the file /etc/X11/xorg.conf     we may find some clues there in obscure things like DRI or such
<ellipsys> I just recently got the native version of Wolf:ET installed from the .run file - is there any way I can add an icon to my desktop or launcher? Also, if I want to uninstall the game how do I go about doing so?
<genii> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<JuJuBee> what is the switch to make sed work inline?
<JuJuBee> sed 's/from/to/' -i?
<nerv203> http://pastebin.com/d2199f7c7
<genii> OK reading
<genii> nerv203: Ah, misunderstanding. I meant the entire contents of the file /etc/X11/xorg.conf      you can open it in kate then copy and paste it from there
<nerv203> Ah gotcha
<nerv203> http://pastebin.com/d75d4c3b1
<genii> Reading
<nerv203> Hmmm, I'm using a default monitor driver, would downloading a specific driver for it help?
<nerv203> Mind you
<llutz> nerv203: no
<nerv203> The problem is only with videos, everything else is fine, including flash video on youtube
<genii> nerv203: I would suggest to open it now with admin privelege for editing by: kdesu kate /etc/X11/xorg.conf and to comment out with a # lines which are numbered in pastebin 34, then 147 148 and 149. Save the changes. To make them take effect you will need to logout of kubuntu, then at the login scren do   ctrl-alt-backspace to restart with the new settings, log back in to kubuntu again
<nerv203> Alright, I'll do that now
<genii> nerv203: If after the same, we will revert the changes.
<jeffm> HI, all
<nerv203> alright, rebooting now
<jeffm> My question isn't Kubuntu-related per se, but kind of falls into the realm of "all things geek", so I'm hoping someone has some insight.
<jeffm> I'm working on Photo IDs for my company, and I'm dissatisfied with the image resolution and quality of webcams.  What I'd love is to be able to take a picture directly from a digital camera and import it into our security software.
<japp> Buenas tardes
<japp> Necesito ayuda
<tsdgeos> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<LjL> !es
<jeffm> So I'm looking for a current digital camera that I can get a TWAIN driver for.  Does anyone know where I might find such a beast, or a better channel in which to ask?
<ellipsys> TWAIN Driver...hmm, let me see...  I have to say this isn't my forte but I'll see what I can dig up...
<tsdgeos> jeffm: why a twain driver? can't you jsut use gphoto?
* genii sips a coffee and wonders why this fascination with rebooting instead of restarting a service
<jeffm> tsdgeos: I can't use gphoto because it needs to be integrated into our (outdated and windows-based) security software.
<dappermuis> genii, it's a bad habit that people get from windows
<Jucato> genii: force of bad habit...
<jeffm> dappermuis: lol
<genii> Yes, must be it
<tsdgeos> jeffm: then ask in windows based channels
<Jucato> genii: also... they most likely don't know how to restart a service :)
<genii> Jucato: Well, i suppose this is true :)
<ellipsys> jeffm: just out of curiousity, could you simply copy/paste from the camera onto that system?  I mean, if its Windows98 or better it should have workable USB camera connections etc..
<jeffm> tsdgeos: Fair enough -- I just don't know any good windows support channels.  I rarely IRC, and generally when I need technical help, Linux channels trump windows channels.
<nerv203> It worked! Thank you so much :)
<tsdgeos> jeffm: yeah
<genii> nerv203: You're welcome :)
<nerv203> Now then, I'm gonna finally watch this video. Goodbye
<nerv203> :)
<genii> Enjoy
<ubuntu> Need help installing creative audigy 24 bit 5.1 surround on kubuntu
<jeffm> ellipsys: Well, the crux of the matter is that a digital camera by default wants to put the image in internal media, be it integrated or removable.  So to get the image into the software, the process would be: Take the picture, upload to the computer, find the file in the file system and import into the software.  And this process is supposed to be done by a receptionist multiple times per day for visitors.
<jeffm> ellipsys: The software supports pasting an image in, which is fine except I don't have a good way of getting the image into the clipboard in the first place.  Otherwise, it supports capture from a TWAIN source.
<genii> jeffm: Do you use DigiKam on the linus side?
<genii> *linux
<rep_> how can i install the wine?
<ellipsys> rep_:  www.winehq.com
<ubuntu>  how too install creative audigy 2 sound card?
<ellipsys> Er.. make that www.winehq.org
<jeffm> ellipsys: Hence the want of a TWAIN-capable camera, or alternatively a way to press the shutter button on the camera and end up with an image in the clipboard without a lot of messing around.
<BluesKaj> jeffm,, have you tried ##windows ?
<ubuntu> should i use wine also for that?
<genii> ubuntu: No
<ubuntu> k jw
<jeffm> genii: Not usually -- I generally just mount the CF card frrom our camera and work from that.
<ellipsys> jeffm: I see your point. Unfortunately, I don't know much of what digital cameras are TWAIN supported in Windows.
<jeffm> BluesKaj: I have not yet.  See me previous comment about generally getting better answers from a linux forum than Windows.
<BluesKaj> ok
<jeffm> ellipsys: It appears that TWAIN is kind of falling by the wayside, making it tough to find a current camera with that kind of support.
<genii> ubuntu: Open with admin privelege /etc/modules and put in there the module name: emu10k1    save. Next reboot your Audigy should have the driver seeing it
<BluesKaj> just got back ...too lazy to scroll back :)
<jeffm> BluesKaj: I will try, though.  Any other channels?  Maybe photo-related?
<Daisuke_Laptop> time to move into the present :D
<BluesKaj> jeffm, what camera
<ellipsys> jeffm:  I know this may not be exactly what you're looking for, but there are webcams out there of sufficient quality to take 2-8mp images. It may be less hassle
<BluesKaj> ?
<jeffm> BluesKaj: np.  I didn't mean to be dismissive.
<genii> jeffm: The Logitech Clicksmart 310 had these sorts of features, but you may be hard-pressed to find one these days
<ellipsys> There's a new Logitech Quickcam 5000 I believe... it has Zeiss optics and such so I'd imagine the image quality is pretty good
<jeffm> ellipsys: a webcam of that quality may be workable.  I can't seem to find anything like that -- there are too many Creative and Logitech pieces of garbage out there to wade through.
<ellipsys> Excuse me its the 9000:  http://www.logitech.com/index.cfm/webcam_communications/webcams/devices/3056&cl=us,en
<jeffm> ellipsys: perhaps I need to just to go logitech's site and look at the best camera they have and work down from there.
<genii> jeffm: the 310 was a camera and webcam
<jeffm> ellipsys: nice, 2MP native resolution, and 8MP "enhanced" (what a joke).
<jeffm> genii: I may look around for one of those, too.
<poison--> !vga
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about vga - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<ellipsys> The 9000 is a more advanced version of the ultra vision and orbit, believe it or not.   The prices don't reflect this, but the 9000 is newer.
<poison--> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<ubuntu> wat about for creative?
<ellipsys> I figure that 2mp with good optics should make for a good ID badge photo?
<ubuntu> i need sound card drivers for kubunto for a creative audigy 2
<genii> ubuntu: I just explained to you the driver you need
<ellipsys> ubuntu: Are you using ubuntu, or kubuntu?
<ellipsys> Also, listen to genii as he probably knows what he's talking about ^^
<ubuntu> an ati tho?
<ubuntu> or does that explain all of them?
<rep_> i tryed to intall the wine
<genii> ubuntu: They still use the chipset which the driver emu10k1 can use
<rep_> and showed it
<rep_> checking for IceConnectionNumber in -lICE... yes
<rep_> checking for flex... no
<rep_> configure: error: no suitable flex found. Please install the 'flex' package.
<ubuntu> ok i didn't know for sure if they used the same
<rep_> what is the command to install the flex package
<ellipsys> rep_: did you download it manually as source, or did you add the proper repository and then Apt-get/Adept it?
<rep_> ?
<ubuntu> k ill try that cause thats wat is making me mad
<ubuntu> haveing trouble big time lol
<jeffm> ellipsys: Sorry, I did a bad job of stating my requirements.  We already have a lot of employee photos, taken with a digital still camera.  Those are at ~7MP, and will be imported into the security software.  They are such high resolution because we may need a larger-format image in order to post to keep former employees out of the building (essentially, a "Do Not let this person in" sign)
<genii> ubuntu: You can test the driver first to see if it works by: sudo modprobe emu10k1
<ubuntu> awesome
<jeffm> ellipsys: The 2MP will be more than adequate for badges, and likely adequate for the larger format printing.
<genii> ubuntu: Then restart the sound system from System Settings area
<ubuntu> would i have too type in konsol too install it?
<ubuntu> or wateva
<BluesKaj> jeffm, windows XP ?
<jeffm> BluesKaj: yep, XP.
<genii> ubuntu: Yes, the command: sudo modprobe emu10k1                     is put in from konsole
<ubuntu> k
<genii> ubuntu: That will load it only for this time. for every time you need to put the name emu10k1 in the file /etc/modules     as i explained earlier
<ubuntu> alright
<jeffm> ellipsys: 2MP = 1600x1200, which is around a 3x5 at 300dpi.  I'm a fan.
<rep_> ellipsys, i dowload it manually as source
<BluesKaj> jeffm, dunno if this will help , but letting windows detect the memory card is simpler and less clunky than using the camera's proprietary software app, and safer as well, believe it or not
<rep_> i dont know how can i donwload whth a apt-get
<timmy> How much of my bandwith do you think IRC, MSN, and google talk use?
<jeffm> All, thanks for the help.  I'm going to look at the 9000 some more, and also take a look at the 310 that genii suggested.
<rep_> allipsys: i opened the adept but it dont found the wine program....
<jeffm> BluesKaj: Yeah, the Digital Camera route was really a byproduct of my inability to find a higher-resolution webcam.  It would have been clunky even with TWAIN drivers.
<BluesKaj> timmy install hop . it will list processes and mem use
<timmy> Including network traffic?
<timmy> Thanks :D
<jeffm> BluesKaj: hop is a beefed-up top?
<BluesKaj> jeffm, ok understood ...well good luck
<jeffm> BluesKaj: Thanks for your help.
<BluesKaj> err sorry htop
<ellipsys> jeffm: Great. I hope it works out for you with the minimum amount of aggrivation.
<vbgunz> I am using vim. launching konqueror to check out a file. this is the command: "konqueror --silent --profile webdev "./file" &" instead of the existing konqueror opened being reused, a new instance of konqueror always opens up :(
<ellipsys> rep_:  Its really easiest to add the repository to your Adept's repository list - Adept will handle all your dependancies for you
<vbgunz> can someone help me configure only one instance of this konqueror profile to ever be on the desktop?
<ellipsys> Its part og the awesomeness of the apt-get system
<timmy> !info htop
<ubotu> htop: interactive processes viewer. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.6.3-1 (feisty), package size 43 kB, installed size 172 kB
<timmy> :D
<ubuntu> k i downloaded   emu10k1-v0.20a.tar.bz2
<ubuntu> how do i open or compile it?
<ubuntu> or install
<rep_> ellipsys: how can do it? i'm a newbye
<ellipsys> rep_: I'm pretty new myself, but... let me see if I can help.
<ellipsys> First thing to do is to read this page
<ellipsys> http://www.winehq.org/site/download-deb
<rep_> ok , thanks
<ellipsys> The stuff in italics are commands that you copy and paste into the bash shell.  That's the terminal, called Konsole in KDE
<ubuntu> where would i install emu10k1 into for my sound card or dont' it matta?
<tintin7789> hi
<ubuntu> i have driver opened it with ark
<genii> ubuntu: You don't need to download anything, let alone source code for it. The emu10k1 driver is a standard part of the driver set ubuntu has already.
<tzanger> damn, mythfrontend likes to crash my X server on exit :-(
<tintin7789> how can i install msn or mercury on my kubuntu ,
<tintin7789> ?
<ubuntu> k i got it
<wastedfluid> Hi guys.  quick problem; i set transparency for my taskbar.. however, when I added 'day of week' and 'date' to my clock - their backgrounds aren't transparent... any way to fix this, and make them transparent, as well?  It's an ugly grey box.. :p
<ubuntu> but its not working tho
<ubuntu> no sound
* genii sips a coffee and wonders where his bottle of aspirin went
<ubuntu> do i need a specific code too make it work?
<genii> ubuntu: Do you see in bottom right a speaker icon?
<ubuntu> yes i do see that
<ellipsys> rep_: The first one will ensure that your system knows its cool to download from that repository.   The second one will add the repository to your list. This means that apt-get and frontends like adept will be able to query that location to download files
<genii> ubuntu: Does the speaker have a red bar thru it?
<ellipsys> Make sure you copy and paste exactly. And use the one under Fiesty, if that's the version of Kubuntu you're using
<tzanger> SIGSEGV in GL stuff
<ubuntu> just a sec
<ubuntu> ya i see it there
<ubuntu> its in the tray
<crazylazy> eey
<ubuntu> and no no red make threw it
<ubuntu> mark*
<ellipsys> rep_: Then all you need to do if both those work is go into Adept, and search for Wine.  Ask to install it, and you're done
<crazylazy> Can I install ophcrack on a Kubuntu live cd?
<crazylazy> I have an old ubuntu cd, and can I showe it up in a computer then get ophcrack runnin?
<ubuntu> dunno
<ubuntu> wat is ohpcrack?
<genii> ubuntu: Good. this means the driver is already installed. What you want to do is put the cursor on it, right-click. choose "Show Mixer window" from the menu there. When the mixer window comes up, un-mute any devices which say PCM
<crazylazy> a program, that is based on rainbow tables
<crazylazy> j
<crazylazy> can I run slax on a PS3?
<rep_> allipsys: so, i need first to type this command on terminal: sudo apt-get install wine' ?
* Dr_Willis thinks ya need to hit google for that crazylazy 
<ubuntu> k those are all unmuted
<ubuntu> the pcm ones
<ellipsys> rep_: That's AFTER you do everything on that page in order
<ubuntu> still no sound
<ubuntu> i been stuck on this issue for ever
<crazylazy> But can I install programs after I hav ran kubuntu live cd?
<ubuntu> i figured everythign else out easier
<ubuntu> lol
<ubuntu> would my sound card work if i just installed wine?
<genii> ubuntu: Check the other settings in there like that the master volume is set to something audible, that the Input device is set to where your sound source is and so on.
<Dr_Willis> ubuntu,  i doubt that wine will affect it at all.
<ubuntu> master is all the way up
<ubuntu> so are they all
<ubuntu> it says like its there
<ellipsys> crazylazy: afraid I'm not sure about it as a live cd.
<ubuntu> but no sound
<ubuntu> it reconized it in k info
<ubuntu> and kmix
<Dr_Willis> ubuntu,  could also check with some other live cd's/disrtos and see if your sound works with any of the linux's out.
<ellipsys> crazylazy: have you considered checking out a live cd with ophcrack already in it? I'm sure there are a few out there
<Dr_Willis> Also check the basics. :) your headset it not plugged in. ect..
<ubuntu> ya i know i dont' wanna switch
<ubuntu> reallly
<genii> Is the sound dial on your external speakers all the way down? etc
<crazylazy> Yes, but I donno if SLAX will work with my ps3.
<ubuntu> nope its all the way up
<Dr_Willis> use the live cds as a test. You might want to test out a Gutsy live cd first thing.
<ubuntu> would u wanna see  a screenshot?
<ubuntu> maybe that might help
<Otaimer> what is differences of ubuntu and kubuntu
<ellipsys> Ps3 huh? I have to say I have no idea what exactly is configured to run on that.
<arash> Otaimer , Kubuntu has KDE desktop environment, Ubuntu has Gnome
<ellipsys> Cell processors and whatnot... I know it will run certain distros, but I don't know which one
<ubuntu> kubuntu
<LjL> !flavors | Otaimer
<ubotu> Otaimer: !GTK and !Qt are !GUI toolkits (i.e. software libraries that draw buttons, textboxes, etc). !GNOME, !KDE, !Xfce and friends are "!desktop environments", which build on top of such libraries to provide a "consistent" desktop experience. !Kubuntu and !Xubuntu are simply flavors of Ubuntu that come with KDE and Xfce (respectively) installed as default, instead of GNOME. Other specialized flavors of Ubuntu include !Edubuntu
<ubuntu> is much betta looking
<rep_> ellipsys: i dont understatn, because my adept dont find wine...
<arash> Otaimer, Xubuntu I also think are good for the slower machines
<ellipsys> rep_: Okay. Step 1.
<ellipsys> open a Konsole window. You have a terminal prompt where its something like "Username@computername" right?
<ubuntu> wow i don't understand this
<ubuntu> lol
<rep_> ellipsys: how will i ensure that your system knows its cool to download from that repository?
<Otaimer> <arash> Otaimer, Xubuntu I also think are good for the slower machines, how to get it.. and how to install it like ubuntu erk?
<rep_> yehp
<ellipsys> rep_: I'm going to walk you through it just like on that page.
<ellipsys> Open your Konsole, command line window.
<rep_> ok
<arash> Otaimer: You want to get a copy of Xubuntu?
<rep_> i did it
<ellipsys> rep: copy and paste this into the window and then hit enter.....
<ellipsys> wget -q http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/apt/387EE263.gpg -O- | sudo apt-key add -
<Otaimer> yes.. i want it, how?
<ellipsys> The whole thing, starting with wget
<arash> Otaimer: Are you running a Ubuntu machine computer now?
<stdin> Otaimer: http://xubuntu.org/get
<WaltzingAlong> which program or with transcode which commands to create a dvd5 backup from a dvd9?
<WaltzingAlong> sudo aptitude install xubuntu-desktop
<stdin> WaltzingAlong: try with k9copy
<rep_> rep@repdestroi:~$ sudo su
<rep_> Password:
<rep_> root@repdestroi:/home/rep# wget -q http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/apt/387EE263.gpg -O- | sudo apt-key add -
<rep_> OK
<rep_> root@repdestroi:/home/rep#
<Otaimer> no.. i using windows vista.. i want to install linux ubuntu or kubuntu... wat is a good linux?
<LjL> wow
<rep_> the terminal showed it
<LjL> most useless nesting of "su[do] "s ever
<WaltzingAlong> rep_: no need for "sudo su"
* ellipsys nods
<arash> Otaimer: Ok, then the best choiche is to order a CD I think (it's free :)), it will take about a month though, if you can't wait, you can download the iso and burn it to your own cd
<stdin> hold on, you're root, and you use "sudo apt-key add -" ??
<rep_> i dont have to change to root?
<crazylazy> LjL remember when you broke my Kubuntu computer?
<WaltzingAlong> rep_: never. use sudo instead
<ellipsys> rep_: What Waltzing said.  Sudo allows you to very temporarily, for that single action act as a SuperUser
<rep_> ok
<rep_> i wiill try it again
<LjL> crazylazy, remember i've been kind enough not yet to ban you from the planet?
<WaltzingAlong> rep_: it worked already
<ellipsys> Right. It already worked.
<Otaimer> arash.. i think i want to get free it.. order in website.. orait
<crazylazy> You actually did, but I changed the computer, and after a while the ban dissapeared
<rep_> rep@repdestroi:~$  wget -q http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/apt/387EE263.gpg -O- | sudo apt-key add -
<rep_> OK
<rep_> rep@repdestroi:~$
<ellipsys> When it said OK.   What you did there was add the gpg key of the Wine repository to Apt's list of "okay" servers.
<WaltzingAlong> thanks rep_ but you need not paste that in here each time
<stdin> rep_: use the pastebin site rather than flooding the channel
<rep_> WaltzingAlong: ok
<rep_> sory
<arash> Otaimer: Alright :) , before ordering, feel free to check around screenshots and decide wheter you want Ubuntu or Kubuntu (or Xubuntu),
<WaltzingAlong> rep_: is someone helping you? did it look like the command worked to you?
<ellipsys> rep_: The next thing for you to do  - do you know what version of Kubuntu you're using? Fiesty? 7.04?
<Otaimer> how to see screen shot?
<arash> image search on google :) , search for 'Ubuntu' and 'Kubuntu' etc.
<Otaimer> :)
<neolinuxien> il est ou le salon en francais ?
<arash> !fr |neolinuxien
<ubotu> neolinuxien: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<crazylazy> la favor
<rep_> ellipsys: kubuntu around 6.0 i think so
<stdin> !version | rep_
<ubotu> rep_: To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type  lsb_release -a  in a !shell
<neolinuxien> merci
<crazylazy> !version | CrazyLazy
<ellipsys> rep_:  the parts between the << and >> are the commands to type there.
<rep_> kubuntu verson 6.06
<ellipsys> rep_: Okay great.
<arash> Otaimer: However, it's not a very big deal if you order Ubuntu and later change your mind, starting KDE (Kubuntu) sessions is very easy to do, and vice verse
<ellipsys> stdin: Think he should upgrade, or stick with what he's got?
<rep_> what is the next step?
<stdin> ellipsys: 6.06 is dapper, the LTS version, he can stick with that if he wants but I'd upgrade. only thing is it'll be a headache. he has to go dapper > edgy > feisty
<ksivaji> genii
<kkathman> stdin:  isnt Gutsy going to be the new LTS ?
<genii> ksivaji: Hi. how went the Unichrome install?
<genii> kkathman: No, 8.04
<ellipsys> rep_: You're using an older version of Kubuntu - are you planning to use 3d applications with Wine? If so you may think about upgrading.
<stdin> kkathman: no, gutsy+1
<ksivaji> genii ya fine
<wastedfluid> Hi guys.  quick problem; i set transparency for my taskbar.. however, when I added 'day of week' and 'date' to my clock - their backgrounds aren't transparent.. but the time itself is transparent(the 12:10) . any way to fix this, and make them transparent, as well?  It's an ugly grey box.. :p
<ksivaji> stdin hi
<kkathman> AHh ok thanks
<rep_> shit...
<ksivaji> genii but a samll problem i often get segmentation fault
<stdin> !ohmy | rep_
<ubotu> rep_: Please watch your language and topic, and keep this channel family friendly.
<ksivaji> !segmentation
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about segmentation - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<rep_> Sorry ahueaehue
<stdin> ksivaji: segfault on what?
<ksivaji> http://pastebin.com/d75d18757
<stdin> ksivaji: is that from the repos?
<poison--> rep_
<ksivaji> stdin when i start any game from terminal it says segmentation fault
<genii> I need to eat :) Away munching but watching
<rep_> ellipsys: what version do you recommended?
<arash> genii, yea, the drama and action of the #kubuntu channel XD
<pcsx2> hi guys
<rep_> *recommend
<stdin> ksivaji: is it from the repos?
<ksivaji> stdin repos means
<stdin> ksivaji: repositories
<ksivaji> stdin yes
<stdin> ksivaji: and has that game ever worked since you installed it?
<ksivaji> stdin actually i could play the games when i boot last time but unfortunately i frozen last time so i halt my system abnormally
<ellipsys> rep_: I suggest the newest version, 7.04 code named "Fiesty"
<ksivaji> stdin actually i could play the games when i boot last time but unfortunately it frozen last time so i halt my system abnormally
<ksivaji> it*
<stdin> ksivaji: look for some directory like ~/.chromium try moving it out of the way
<ksivaji> stdin you wnat me to delete that dir
<rep_> ellipsys: it's more easy?
<stdin> ksivaji: no, just move/rename it
<ellipsys> It definately has some improvements.
<ksivaji> stdin ~/.chromium its a text file
<poison--> rep_ , has more features and its updated
<stdin> ksivaji: ahh, ok, just rename that
<ksivaji> stdin ya you wnat me to try the game now
<stdin> ksivaji: yeah, see if that did it
<ksivaji> WARNING: could not read config file (/home/sivaji/.chromium)
<Kalex> hola
<Kalex> al parecer el chat me funciona
<stdin> !es | Kalex
<ubotu> Kalex: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<ksivaji> stdin still i get the same error
<ksivaji> segmentation fault
<DaSkreech> Litle help in getting my Wireless connected from the command line
<stdin> ksivaji: try reinstall then "sudo apt-get --reinstall install chromium"
<ksivaji>  stdin why segmentation fault fault occur i games
<DaSkreech> should iwconfig eth1 essid "ssid" ap "Hex  string" mode managed be enough ?
<stdin> ksivaji: a segmentation fault can be caused by a few different things, it means it can't execute the code for some reason
<DaSkreech> !wifi
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<wers> I want konqueror to run everytime I press Win+1.. what do I do?
<TunaTom> Hey JohnFlux.
<TunaTom> After pondering a while over your redifinition of "Shared Memory", I came up with some more questions.
<ksivaji> stdin still i get the same error
<stdin> DaSkreech: for a open connection yeah, you can see if it's connected with "iwconfig eth1", then you'd need to run "sudo dhclient eth1"
<LjL> wers: K / System Settings / Keyboard and Mouse / Keyboard Shortcuts / Command Shortcuts
<ksivaji> stdin i didnt shutdown my system properly
<wers> I already set Win+1 as the command shortcut for konqueror but after pressing Win+1, nothing happens
<genii> Meta
<ksivaji> genii
<ellipsys> rep_: You can actually upgrade from one version to another more or less automatically, but as I've never done it, maybe someone else in this channel will be able to help you.
<ksivaji> i didnt shutdown my system properly   because vdrift game screwed my system
<LjL> wers: well i'd double-check what you did, because it works fine here. make sure it actually says "Win+1" next to the "Konqueror" row
<genii> ksivaji: And it wants to keep running fsck, or some other issue..?
<wers> yeah LjL.. i'm sure with it
<DaSkreech> stdin: I killed knetworkmanager cause it has a regression bug that makes it useless in Gutsy
<ksivaji> genii even glxgears doesnt work
<ksivaji> sivaji@sivaji-desktop:~$ glxgears
<ksivaji> Segmentation fault
<DaSkreech> stdin: I did all that but I still need to be hardwired :-(
<ksivaji> is it because of openchrome
<LjL> wers: and when you hit Win+1, nothing happens at all? not even a bouncing icon?
<genii> ksivaji: I imagine yes. But i cannot be of much help to you on this, I gave up with this driver on another system.,
<wers> LjL, I disabled the bouncing icon.. but even the loading image in the taskbar does not appear
<ksivaji> sivaji@sivaji-desktop:~$ glxinfo
<ksivaji> name of display: :0.0
<ksivaji> Segmentation fault
<stdin> DaSkreech: hmm, knetworkmanager works here, is it a bug with it and your type of wireless?
* Jucato wonders what wers did to his system... again....
<ksivaji> !openchrome
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about openchrome - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<LjL> wers: i have no idea. it might be that your Win key isn't detected, but if "Win+1" shows in the settings applet, then it means it *is* detected
<DaSkreech> stdin: Yes it can't initialize the card. It could in Feisty
<DaSkreech> stdin: Technically it can but I have to connectto a network with Security then disconnect then connect to my network
<wers> LjL, I'm pretty sure that my Win key is detected because whenever I press Win+C my amarok pauses/plays
<uga> I love how easy it is to clone machines in *buntu
<uga> or anything apt based
<Jucato> wers: maybe your 1 isn't detected :P
<poison--> buddies, im using wmware on windows, and installed kubuntu, when i plug in my usb hard drive, kubuntu offers me to explorer it but nutin happens
<DaSkreech> uga: dd ?
<poison--> any ideas?
<TunaTom> JohnFlux: I have learned shared memory means data memory that can be read and written to by several processes.
<genii> uga: Yeah gotta love get-selections/set-selections
<DaSkreech> TunaTom: Yes. Shared
<ellipsys> Okay... I've tried to be as helpful as possible but I think I need a hand now with a USB HDD ^^:
<uga> DaSkreech: no, just a dpkg listing, and then apt-get them back on the new box
<TunaTom> DaSkreech: Processes use shared memory as a means to communicate with each other.
<uga> genii: exactly. Oh, that's you... I owe you some lunch or something =)
<DaSkreech> TunaTom: Yep which is why it may be useful in figuring out which app to kill
<stdin> DaSkreech: this is the line I use to manually connect, it's more than what's needed but it shows a lot of the options: "iwconfig ath0 essid "essid" mode managed freq 2.437G channel 6 rate 54M key xxxxxxxxxx ap XX:XX:XX:XX:XX:XX"
<uga> genii: after installing the asus driver, the hdd runs around 8x faster writing
<genii> uga: LOL no worries
<uga> had you not told me, I'd be still wondering why the hdd was so slow
<DaSkreech> stdin: When I press tab after sudo iwconfig I get eth1 is that safe to assume I should use that?
<uga> I hope new kernels install the marvell driver
<TunaTom> DaSkreech: I understood JohnFlux yesterday, that in ksysguard, shared memory is everything that's not statically linked.
<genii> uga: Now they just need to put a .deb on the cdrom
<stdin> DaSkreech: if eth1 is your wireless device, yes
<uga> hehe, that'd be nice
<DaSkreech> TunaTom: Right so If something is using a lot of memory but most of it is shared then killing it doesn't really free up that much memory
<francesco_> guys I've a problem with openoffice update. now when I try to install somethin here's the output :( http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/350/
<stdin> DaSkreech: "iwconfig" on it's own will show you which interfaces are wireless
<DaSkreech> stdin: I'm going to put security on the AP and see if that help
<WaltzingAlong> TunaTom: are you worried about memory usage in linux?
<TunaTom> DaSkreech: I think it is problematic to redefine a term like "shared memory".
<DaSkreech> redefine?
<wers> wersdaluv, Jucato? wersdaluvvvvvvvvv??????
<Jucato> hehe :P
<TunaTom> DaSkreech: Shared memory is a means for processes to communicate, a way to achieve interprocess communication.
<TunaTom> Or so I thought.
<TunaTom> WaltzingAlong: No, just diving into the depths of memory management and the information we get from there.
<ellipsys> Does anyone have the native, 2.60 version of Wolfenstine: Enemy Territory installed on a Kubuntu box?
<macosx86> Hi to all!
<WaltzingAlong> !memory | TunaTom
<ubotu> TunaTom: A quick FAQ on Memory Management: http://gentoo-wiki.com/FAQ_Linux_Memory_Management For Lubos Lunak's desktop memory usage comparison, see: http://ktown.kde.org/~seli/memory/desktop_benchmark.html
<stdin> TunaTom: it can be used to do something like that, but it's mostly just memory that's shared between more than one app. like apps that use shared library's only load the one instance of the library and all apps can share that
<macosx86> This is a channel for chatting?
<WaltzingAlong> macosx86: for support with kubuntu
<stdin> macosx86: no, #kubuntu-offtopic is for chat :)
<macosx86> thanks!
<TunaTom> stdin: does "shared memory" imply write for  all processes sharing the memory?
<TunaTom> s/write/write access/
<Pita> Anyone using Gutsy + compiz fusion?  I seem to have enabled Emerald as the decoration engine, and would like to configure it to be the Aqua engine (KDE window decorations), but I can't seem to figure out how
<stdin> TunaTom: it doesn't really imply that, it's more for shared read access
<WaltzingAlong> Pita: this is not yet the place to chat about gutsy
<Pita> Doh.  Thanks!
<TunaTom> That explains a lot. Seems like I had a very narrow definition of "shared memory"
<ellipsys> Nobody with Wolf:ET installed? Well, maybe someone can help me in the more generic sense - I recently installed the game from a .run script and I'd like to be able to do 2 things...
<stdin> TunaTom: there are better ways for interprocess communication than by reading and writing to shared memory, tho it's technically possible it's not used
<ellipsys> 1. Launch it from my K menu and 2. Know how to uninstall it if possible.
<WaltzingAlong> ellipsys: if there is no shortcut to it on the kmenu you can add one.
<ellipsys> WaltzingAlong: How can I do so? I'm not really sure what to point it at exactly (the icon, the executable etc...)
<randal_> What is the easiest way to set up a messaging system between two computers on the same network - also want file sharing.
<ubuntu__> randal_: ssh
<genii> randal_: You mean an internal IM system like the old Windows program WinPopup?
<randal_> And how to I set up SSH - and how do I use it to communicate
<WaltzingAlong> ellipsys: right mouse click on the kmenu, if the panel is not locked, you should see menu editor
<ubuntu__> randal_: install the package ssh
<ubuntu__> !ssh
<ubotu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for usage. Putty is a nice SSH client for Windows; it can be found at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<randal_> genii - erm somewhat yeah - something like messenger or yahoo messenger
<ellipsys> WaltzingAlong - I've got it
<randal_> but only between the two or three networked (all Linux - Kubuntu) computers
<genii> randal_: Then ssh will allow you to make a shared file system with sshfs. There is also for kubuntu a program like the old WinPopup one, let me find the name, AFK
<stdin> linpopup
<stdin> !info linpopup
<ubotu> linpopup: X Window System port of Winpopup, running over Samba. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.2.0-8.2ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 78 kB, installed size 344 kB
<genii> stdin: Thats it :)
<genii> !helpersnack | stdin
<ubotu> stdin: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<genii> :)
<ubuntu__> YEAH FROM DOUBLECLICK
<ubuntu__> whoops
<randal_> Interesting - I'll have to try that - another issue...
<ubuntu__> or jabber
<ubuntu__> >_>
<randal_> How do I get my email working - I want it on local.host....
<wastedfluid> Hi guys.  quick problem; i set transparency for my taskbar.. however, when I added 'day of week' and 'date' to my clock - their backgrounds aren't transparent.. but the time itself is transparent(the 12:10) . any way to fix this, and make them transparent, as well?  It's an ugly grey box.. :p
<WaltzingAlong> wastedfluid: yes there is
<ksivaji> i installed openchrome now my Xorg restarts if i run glxinfo and glxgears doesnt run
<wastedfluid> how? this is so ugly
<genii> randal_: Internal-only email?
<randal_> ie - I want it on my machine, no I want to receive and send to any email..
<Otaimer> hye... i using notebook dell latitute d400.. i want to download kubuntu.. what i want to choose such as kubuntu alternate or kubuntu desktop?
<WaltzingAlong> wastedfluid: right mouse click on the clock, select configure clock, appearance
<WaltzingAlong> Otaimer: kubuntu desktop lets you try it first then install;
<wastedfluid> WaltzingAlong: I see that,but there's no transparent option.. only for HTML colors.
<Jucato> wastedfluid: in the appearance, click on the background color, then you'll get the color chooser right?
<wastedfluid> Jucato: yes
<randal_> I have my clock set up as a digital clock - black background and bright green numbers / letters (I have day of week showing as well)
<Jucato> wastedfluid: click on the eye dropper then click on any window background
<genii> randal_: Please clarify... you have an ISP which provides you an email account which you just want to confugre, or you wish to run an email server in the LAN and configure it so others can send you mail directly?
<wers> guys, my photo on Kopete does not appear to my contacts using the real Y!M client.. do you experience the same thing?
<randal_> genii - my ISP email is Embarq - so it's not confiquable - I want to have my own email on my computer to send and recieve
<WaltzingAlong> wastedfluid: set the background color to default
<genii> randal_: Ah, much trickier then, especially behind a router
<randal_> erm yeah - I'm behind a 'firewalled router' actually ...
<genii> randal_: The router have a static IP?
<randal_> DNS
<genii> (external IP to the internet that is)
<randal_> ho - erm yeah it's static IP to internet -
<randal_> DNS 'server' for all local computers on network
<genii> randal_: Then if you have admin access to it, you can set it to port forward 25 and 110 for smtp and pop, then setup a simple mail transport agent like dovecot
<randal_> dovecot ? (I was going to use Kmail)
<DaSkreech> !adeptcrashfix
<ubotu> If Adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole:  sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a 
<genii> randal_: dovecot is a mail backend. kmail is the frontend to whatever backend you have
<randal_> that makes sense - so set up dovecot - and the ports on the router - and then I can use Kmail to send and recieve email?
<DaSkreech> stdin: Putting on security allows me to connect
<genii> randal_: Basically, yes. you will likely need to configure dovecot of course, but there are many tutorials online for that
<genii> randal_: Then when ppl email you it will be name@routerIP-or-name
<randal_> yeah - I found some tutorials for several Kubuntu/Ubuntu/Debian stuff :D
<wastedfluid> WaltzingAlong: That doesn't make it transparent.  My background is a sky, so you can tell it's been just "filled"
<bigleon> Hallo, I'm trying to get my mev30k mp3 player to transfer data to my laptop, yet it won't work, any troubleshooting idea's?
<WaltzingAlong> wastedfluid: i know it is possible,i have it that way here (transparent)
<Jucato> wastedfluid: did you do the steps I said?
<wastedfluid> Jucato: Let me look up.
<ksivaji> "git clone git://anongit.freedesktop.org/git/mesa/drm " what this line will do when i run from terminal
<WaltzingAlong> wastedfluid: maybe i just do not remember how ;)
<wastedfluid> Jucato: I did that.  When you use the eyedropper, it just "fills" the background.. my background is a sky, and the bar is transparent.. so you can tell it's just "filled" in
<Jucato> Appearance -> Background color -> Color Picker -> Eye-dropper -> click on the background color of any window.
<Jucato> I can't remember if you need to restart kicker: Alt+F2, dcop kicker kicker restart
<genii> BRB need to go take down my "Screw Off I'm having lunch" sign
<randal_> Jucato - he's saying that doing that fills it with a single particular color - not make it 'truly' transparent...
<wastedfluid> Ok.  I'll give her a go.
<Jucato> randal_: I know. I'm just saying that it's the ugly way to make the clock transparent again
<Jucato> ugly and unintuitive...
<randal_> Let me look at some settings - I've had my clock transparent before..
<Jucato> wastedfluid: you could just add another clock and remove the old one :)
<wastedfluid> Where can I get a new clock from?
<Jucato> right-click on the panel -> Add Applet to Panel
<randal_> clocks for Debian/Kubuntu/Ubuntu are available online, via apt-get, or from your DVD/CD
<Jucato> huh?
<wastedfluid> Jucato: Wow.  The new clock is transparent.  What gives?
<randal_> to get another clock you'll have to either go online (ie do a google search 'Clock Debian' or 'Clock Kubuntu'
<Jucato> randal_: no you don't
<Jucato> wastedfluid: something silly/stupid... your old clock, which was formerly transparent, but was changed to something non-transparent. but as it turns out, in the color picker, there's no option for transparency
<wastedfluid> Jucato: Wel, it's definitely transparent now.  Thanks a lot man.
<Jucato> sure
<Jucato> you can remove the old one :)
<TunaTom> stdin: I have to admit that I became suspicious after I just learned from you, what "shared memory" really is.
<TunaTom> stdin: Calling memory that's occupied by program code of shared libraries "shared memory"?
<TunaTom> stdin: That seems to contradict what I keep reading on that topic.
<TunaTom> stdin: They all refer to "shared memory" as IPC, nothing else.
<TunaTom> What's wrong with me? Am I looking into the wrong places?
<stdin> TunaTom: in a way it is IPC, sharing the code between the processes
* mode/#kubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<TunaTom> But... where can I find information on the other uses you and JohnFlux described?
* mode/#kubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<TunaTom> stdin: have a look at this: http://www.linux-tutorial.info/modules.php?name=MContent&pageid=293
<BluesKaj> BBL, yardwork to do
<TunaTom> It even describes the data structure in linux that's used to implement "shared memory".
<TunaTom> I just wasn't able to find one single place where "shared memory" is meaning "memory used by shared libraries".
<ksivaji> help me glxinfo restarts my X
<TunaTom> ksivaji: don't run glxinfo :)
<ksivaji> fcku
<TunaTom> sorry, could not resist. What x-driver are you using?
<wastedfluid> sigh.
<ksivaji> TunaTom openchrome
<TunaTom> ksivaji: that's used by the xserver? I use that only to accelerate xine..
<lwells> how do i get the latest version of Kubuntu?
<ksivaji> TunaTom i installed openchrome to support 3d games ,after i installed openchrome i can play 3d games suddently my system frozen
<DaSkreech> lwells: what version do you have now?
<LjL> !feisty
<ubotu> Kubuntu 7.04 (Feisty Fawn) is the latest version of Kubuntu. Upgrading to Feisty: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FeistyUpgrades - Downloading: http://www.kubuntu.org/download.php
<ksivaji> !gusty
<ubotu> It is spelt !guTSy :)
<ksivaji> !guTSy
<ubotu> Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due October 2007) | It is development software, as such unstable, support _only_ in #ubuntu+1
<Dr_willis> Gu$t7
<lwells> how do i check that again?
<marco_> Hey guys, I just moved a file to a usb key, then check on it and it was copied, but when I removed the usb key to use it on my other computer, the file was gone, is there any way to get that file back ?
<DaSkreech> lwells: lsb_release -a
<Dr_willis> marco_,  you did unmount the usb key befor removing it?
<TunaTom> ksivaji: Seems like openchrome is not stable yet? But people keep using compiz although it keeps freezing _my_ box.
<marco_> Dr_willis: nop
<lwells> I have 6.10
<TunaTom> ksivaji: I just don't use it anymore.
<Pita> marco_: You need to always "Safely Remove" any USB drives.  Files aren't written synchronously like in Windows
<Dr_willis> marco_,  one sould ALWAYS unmount such things 'safely remove' same term. :)
<ksivaji> TunaTom so how to remove openchrome now
<Dr_willis> plug the usb thing back in . see if it shows up
<marco_> Pita: yeah I will in the future, but now.. is it possible to get that file back ?
<ksivaji> i installed manually not from repo
<genii> ksivaji: Did you use here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OpenChrome   as the way to install the openchrome ?
<TunaTom> ksivaji: Don't know. How did you install it?
<ksivaji>  genii ya i saw that i reinstalled everything still doesnt works
<marco_> Dr_willis: hmm shows up in the usb key?
<lwells> Maybe I should just stick with 6.10?
<Pita> marco_: not that I'm aware of, unfortunately
<Dr_willis> marco_,  id copy it back to the hard drive NOW... :)
<Dr_willis> and veryify its good on the hd..
<DaSkreech> lwells: why are you upgrading?
<lwells> Just to get the latest I suppose
<uga> lwells: was it you that had trouble switching back to terminal? it went black?
<DaSkreech> lwells: wait a month and get gutsy
<kblin> hi
<uga> lwells: I had something similar with the nvidia driver supplied in ubuntu... I just had to get the latest nvidia binary
<marco_> Dr_willis: I can't see the file.. it's no where to be found on either the HDD or the usb stick
<lwells> What version is gutsy?
<DaSkreech> !gutsy
<marco_> Dr_willis: maybe it was copied to some place ?
<DaSkreech> !gutsy > lwells
<ubotu> Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due October 2007) | It is development software, as such unstable, support _only_ in #ubuntu+1
<Dr_willis> check the trashcan. is about all i can say. it may be gone.
<kblin> it seems like today sound disappeared on my feisty thinkpad. I've checked that alsa is not muted, but I'm at a loss what else could be wrong
<kblin> I've booted into windows to check the sound is ok there, and it is
<marco_> Dr_willis: Ty
<kblin> so it's got to be a software issue
<lwells> what is the next version that is LTS?
<genii> lwells: April 2008
<DaSkreech> !hardy
<ubotu> Hardy Heron is the code name for Ubuntu 8.04-LTS, due April 2008. For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron
<jhutchins> Early reviews are slamming Gutsy.  "Windows thinking", keeping users from being able to configure for themselves.
<TunaTom> JohnFlux? Or another ksysguard dev around?
<DaSkreech> jhutchins: Gnome or KDE ?
<jhutchins> Pretty sure it was the Gnome version, the one I read said "Ubuntu".
<jhutchins> They also said that there were significant "rough spots" that hadn't been addressed, and felt that the effort had gone to making it more like Windows instead.
<DaSkreech> Well isn't that the strength of  Gnome?
<jhutchins> I dunno, I see it in kubuntu too.
<DaSkreech> Which spots?
<TunaTom> JohnFlux: I think it's a great idea to display memory that's used by shared libraries separate from the memory programs use themselves.
<ksivaji> ng Ctrl-Alt-Backspace from the login screen. If Xorg does not start anymore, lo
<ksivaji> how to uninstall a package which is installed manually
<TunaTom> JohnFlux:  But I think it is a mistake to call that "shared memory".
<jhutchins> Kubuntu auto-configuration for hardware fails too often, it should be more manual and more reliable.
<TunaTom> JohnFlux: since everything points into the direction that "shared memory" is more or less restricted to the IPC meaning.
<Lynoure> ksivaji: e.g.  sudo aptitude remove packagename    works
<ksivaji> Lynoure maully manually
<Lynoure> ksivaji: .deb is a .deb, in the sense than once you have installed it, it's treated just like any other package
<ksivaji> Lynoure maully manually installed eg ./configure make make install
<Lynoure> ksivaji: then it is not a package...
<DaSkreech> Is there an anti basename ?
<ksivaji> Lynoure ok from source
<RurouniJones> Ialways wondered how you remove programs installed via the ./configure make make install route
<Lynoure> ksivaji: that varies per software... hunt down the files, delete, make sure everything still works
<Lynoure> RurouniJones: sometimes there is a   make uninstall  but rarely
<genii> ksivaji: go to where you ran "make" run instead "make dist-clean"
<Phoenix92x> does make deinstall do the trick?
<Phoenix92x> I know it does in freebsd
<ksivaji> ok ok
<genii> make dist-clean is the best bet
<DaSkreech> RurouniJones: You either have --prefix= and rm -rf the dir or do a make uninstall
<DaSkreech> RurouniJones: OR the most fun one. Go through logs and delete files one by one
<uga2> uhm... I firewalled myself off. Somehow the net card is identified as eth1 on this box, rather than eth0... I wonder why
<uga2> so my shorewall rules didn't quite help me connecting ;)
<RurouniJones> DaSkreech: I'll go with option 1 as I am not a masochist
<genii> uga2: I'm having that same exact issue on my system
* RurouniJones makes note for next time
<genii> uga2: (the p5k-se at home. i'm at work right now. but it refuses to be eth0. when i make it eth0 it changes it's mac address and is eth1 again
<DaSkreech> RurouniJones: that way makes a kinda chroot for the app. It kinda kills shared libs but it's sure easy to remove
<Kimppa> hello. Could you please recommend a software for listening to internet radios which are broadcasted in .pls
<Jucato> Amarok
<Lynoure> Doesn't make dist-clean   usually just remove all the compilation directories? I don't think it usually spans outside the source code directory tree. (I could be wrong)
<RurouniJones> DaSkreech: Useful to know, I am going to have to install a source program tomorrow which will need to be upgraded a lot so I will probably go down the prefix'd route
<DaSkreech> RurouniJones: upgraded from source ?
<genii> Lynoure: It also wipes out any preexisting conf files, binaries which got put in /usr/bin and so on
<Kimppa> Jucato: doesn't recognize file format
<uga> genii: I was thinking the board might have a second lan interface without connector, but I don't see anything on the docs. I recall the shop guy did mention somethinb about double network card, but maybe it was on another board
<genii> uga: I have no answer yet for this, for now i'm using a second pci nic
<Jucato> Kimppa: .pls is a shoutcast playlist. add it as a playlist I think. but you need the correct codecs installed (like MP3 or WMA codecs)
<Jucato> !compile | RurouniJones
<ubotu> RurouniJones: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<uga> genii: oh, why so. Doesn't the on-board card work for you?
<Jucato> some more tips there ^^^
<Lynoure> genii: I'm thinking that's very project specific... I would not trust it to, without checking, but I'm a sceptic.
<genii> uga: It works as i said, but keeps shifting to eth1 when i force it to eth0 by putting it's mac address in /etc/iftab    ...when i do that, it has a different hardware mac each time it comes up again and is always being eth1 again
<RurouniJones> Cheers jucato & DaSkreech.
* Jucato loves --prefix...
<Zeelot> hey guys, is there a command to copy all the files in a mac drive to my linux partition
<jhutchins> Zeelot: rsync
<genii> Zeelot: If HFS but not HFS+
<Kimppa> Jucato: ok. Do you have any idea what those packages might be named?
<Jucato> Kimppa: libxine-extracodecs for MP3
<genii> jhutchins: Ah, if he has 2 machines yes
<uga> genii: different hw mac??? that's plain ... not only silly, but also illegal?. I hadn't notice that
<genii> uga: Try what i said and note every time a new MAC
<Zeelot> how do I know if it's HFS+?
<jhutchins> genii: rsync works great within a system, doesn't need to be networked.
<uga> genii: okay, I will test that a little later. I cannot remove the network right now. I have a couple pci net cards anyway, so I could use them...
<genii> Zeelot: It's in the same computer?
<Zeelot> I have the mac drive connected through usb
<Zeelot> all the files show up but not things in the users folders
<Zeelot> which is what I need to backup, the mac died
<genii> Zeelot: Ah, then mount it with option "user"  in the fstab or mount line
<genii> Zeelot: If you can read it already not +
<Kimppa> hmm... libxine-extracodecs was already installed, but amarok wasn't able to play the playlist :/
<genii> uga: I also upgraded the bios to 0401 but it did not fix it
<genii> uga: (just FYI)
* genii sips a coffee
* Jucato tries to write himself to sleep...
* genii slips Jucato a Jolt cola
<genii> (which is actually what i'm drinking instead of the usual coffee)
* Jucato unnotices it
<genii> Jucato: Maybe go for a nap
<Jucato> it's almost 2am
<Jucato> just finishing a reply to a blog
<Jucato> (which could be as long as a blog post itself)
<poison--> 2am???
<poison--> where u live?
<poison--> its almost 3PM herer
<poison--> -r
<Jucato> half way around the world from you obviously :)
<Zeelot> ok so it mounts fine and all the files are there but the Desktop folder is empty...anyone know why?
<genii> 2PM here ...3 more hours of work still....
<genii> !ping
<ubotu> pong
<genii> OK, not ghosted :)
<sebbar> hi, if I connect my mp3 player it gets automatically mounted (device node /dev/sda1). Then if I click on "safely remove" how do I mount it again without unpluggin/pluggin it in again?
<stdin> sebbar: answer is you can't
<sebbar> stdin: mmh do you know by chance if you click on "do nothing" when you plug in the mp3 player in the kde dialog the icon of the device should still appear on the desktop right? Sorry if the question seems a bit strange but a friend of mine is telling me that his mp3 player doesn't get mounted anymore and he doesn't know why
<Zeelot> no one know? please?
<scheater6> sebbar: it should still mount it, and put an icon on the desktop
<stdin> sebbar: I think "do nothing" just mounts it and nothing else (it may or may not appear on the desktop but it will be in media:/ )
<scheater6> sebbar: has he tried restarting the computer with the device plugged in?  I've got an external harddrive that won't mount properly unless it's attached at boot time
<sebbar> scheater6: ok tnx, will tell him to try that
<sebbar> mmh he tried that already :(
<sebbar> so probably the player is broken?
<sebbar> or maybe the cable...
<stdin> more likely the automount system just isn't working
<scheater6> sebbar: well, not necessarily.  Has he tried it on another computer?
<scheater6> sebbar: much as I hate to say it, it would probably be a good litmus test to attach it to a windows computer, since that is what it was probably designed for
<sebbar> unfortunately he doesn't have any other computer nor windows... interestingly he tried to plug in an ipod and it worked fine, are ipods any different from a zen stone?
<Daisuke_Laptop> if by that you mean: do ipods help to center and relax you in order to become one with the universe and reach nirvana, i would say yes.
<sebbar> well if there's no other option he'll try to find a windows computer I suppose
<Daisuke_Laptop> there's always virtualbox
<Daisuke_Laptop> good luck getting usb working though
<scheater6> sebbar: more than likely they are both treated as mass storage devices by ubuntu, so to the automount system they're identical
<scheater6> Daisuke_Laptop: I didn't have any trouble getting usb to work on VirtualBox.
<Daisuke_Laptop> really...
<Daisuke_Laptop> i cannot get it to work for the life of me.
<sebbar> stdin, scheater6: ok, tnx very much for the help
<scheater6> Daisuke_Laptop: yea, and I'm virtualization impaired.
<Daisuke_Laptop> scheater6: that makes it even more strange because i've got the virtualization part
<Zeelot> ok I cant figure this out >_< could it be permission problems? why are the Desktop and Documents directories empty?
<jander99> Is Ubuntu's hardware database collection stuff not working?
<wnh001> hi, Im attempting to compile pidgin and install it with checkinstall. the compilation works perfectly, but checkinstall reports this : http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/38156/
<wnh001> any help would be massively appreciated
<glaser> hallo
<tdj> hey
<wnh001> hi
<wnh001> hi, Im attempting to compile pidgin and install it with checkinstall. the compilation works perfectly, but checkinstall reports this : http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/38156/
<wnh001> any help would be greatly appreciated
<wnh001> whoops wrong room
<Zeelot> arg...is there a tool that would copy the mac partition in a better way?
<genii> back
<genii> Zeelot: try running the file manager in admin mode, eg: kdesu konqueror       (if konqueror is what you're using)
<freewillmachine> hey, guys
<freewillmachine> my friend showed me kubuntu the other day, and now I've set it up
<freewillmachine> but I have a problem. How do I get java? I tried using aptitude, and I also tried downloading directly from sun, but neither worked
<freewillmachine> I already used update-java-alternatives
<jander99> freewillmachine, you should use aptitude to install sun-java6-bin sun-java6-jre and sun-java6-plugin
<freewillmachine> it says that they aren't found anywhere
<freewillmachine> they're referred to by other packages...?
<freewillmachine> I've enabled all repositories
<jander99> freewillmachine, have you enabled universe and multiverse for your repositories?
<jander99> hmm.
<freewillmachine> yeah
<freewillmachine> can you install them?
<freewillmachine> is there anywhere I could get a standard sources.list file?
<freewillmachine> maybe there's something wrong with mine
<jander99> I can but I am also using gutsy, not feisty.
<freewillmachine> oh
<jander99> freewillmachine, try using java5 instead of java6.
<freewillmachine> same message... this is so strange
<stdin> freewillmachine: are you on 64bit ?
<freewillmachine> no
<jander99> freewillmachine, have you tried the steps on http://www.ubuntuguide.org ?
<stdin> make sure you have multiverse enabled, it is there
<freewillmachine> alright, I'll try both your suggestions
<stdin> !info sun-java6-jre
<ubotu> sun-java6-jre: Sun Java(TM) Runtime Environment (JRE) 6 (architecture independent files). In component multiverse, is optional. Version 6-00-2ubuntu2 (feisty), package size 6176 kB, installed size 14148 kB
<genii> !ping
<ubotu> pong
<genii> OK, alive
<poison--> lmao
<genii> Too quiet in here :)
<poison--> lets get busy than
<poison--> damn smb is givin me the creeps again
<genii> poison--: OK, whats samba doing to ya?
<genii> Or not doing
<poison--> first it dont find all the puters in the network
<poison--> second it gives an error when i try to save sudo axx
<genii> They all have to broadcast for it to find them
<poison--> says smb4k.lock doesnt exist
<genii> When you sudo cp <file>       it gives some error?
<poison--> and now it just dont axx any machine
<poison--> bah
<poison--> no
<genii> What is "axx"
<poison--> weird is if i use pybrowser i can see the machines
<poison--> but i cant axx em
<poison--> axx= access
<poison--> :D
<genii> Ok
<poison--> gonna purge the ddamn thing ans reinstall
<genii> If going from linux to access Windows share, it tries to use the wm login name as default name to access the share.
<genii> If unsuccessful you can see the box but not enter
<poison--> cant even axx my linux share
<wesley> hello does someone know how to convert a vob file to avi
<genii> back
<wesley> or a gui to convert vob to avi?
<genii> poison--: What i normally do is make on each box a dedicated name of "smbuser" then on the linux shares in smb.conf all bad username logins are just mapped to that name. No permissions issues. When there is a valid actual username it goes to their home dir (there is a setting in the smb.conf again for this)
<DaSkreech> freewillmachine: can you pastebin Your sources?
<sombrerrance> bonsoir tout le monde !
<stdin> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<uga> wesley: you can use ffmpeg
<uga> wesley: there's a sample here: http://ffmpeg.mplayerhq.hu/ffmpeg-doc.html
<poison--> dats frensh bud
<uga> wesley: afaik vob files are just mpeg2 files anyway
<poison--> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<uga> or something similar at least
<wesley> yes but the size is to big
<stdin> poison--: was going from the location actually country:     MX
<poison--> :D
<wesley> i did make succefull a amv in kdenlive
<poison--> now i was able to purge konqueror
<poison--> ahahahahahahhaha
<poison--> ffs
<lewix> ubotu, tu fais quoi la alors :)
<uga> stdin: errrrm...  he just said goodnight to everyone. That's forbidden? :P
<lewix> I need a command to know the driver my graphic card is using
<poison--> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<poison--> dats a bot mate
<wesley> i believe it works
<stdin> lewix: grep -C5 "Section \"Device\"" /etc/X11/xorg.conf|grep Driver
<uga> stdin: that gets me a null output
<uga> if you use grep -i Driver at the end, I get the nvidia driver line
<stdin> uga: then nvidia is stupid :p
<wesley> thats great the size is now about 25 mb
<stdin> easiest way is to just look at xorg.conf yourself anyway, as long as you're smarted than grep
<uga> you gotta be very smart to get a working grepping quicker than actually looking into the file with vi and reading
<DaSkreech> wesley: dvd::rip ?
<wesley> no i did make a Anime Music Video with Kdenlive
<wesley> and best output i could choose was dvd
<DaSkreech> !info gnucash
<ubotu> gnucash: A personal finance tracking program. In component universe, is extra. Version 2.0.2-3ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 2065 kB, installed size 6512 kB
<DaSkreech> !info kmymoney
<ubotu> Package kmymoney does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<DaSkreech> !info kmymoney2
<ubotu> kmymoney2: personal finance manager for KDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8.5-1build1 (feisty), package size 6680 kB, installed size 13200 kB
<DaSkreech> Hmm what's the difference between is sextra and is soptional?
<DaSkreech> Bah
<DaSkreech> extra and optional
<genii> !ohmy |daskreetch
<ubotu> daskreetch: Please watch your language and topic, and keep this channel family friendly.
<genii> ROFL
<lewix> what does '|' mean like in dmesg ndiswrapper | grep or something
<genii> DaSkreech: j/k
<lewix> I don't know how to use grep very well
<DaSkreech> lewix: It's a pipe
<lewix> DaSkreech, meaning
<DaSkreech> lewix: it makes the output of one program the input of the one after it
<genii> lewix: | is to funnel results from one thing to the next. grep is Grab REGular expression
<genii> Grag Regular ExPression rather
<DaSkreech> so instead of it being printed on the screen it's sent to the next program to work on
<genii> bbaaaahhhh typos
* genii needs caffeine
<DaSkreech> !ohmy | genii
<ubotu> genii: Please watch your language and topic, and keep this channel family friendly.
<DaSkreech> heehee :)
<lewix> genii, DaSkreech : thanks, so it'd be more like : dmseg | grep ndiswrapper
<DaSkreech> lewix: yes print out dmesg then search that for a line that says ndiswrapper
<genii> lewix: Yes
<DaSkreech> gen
<DaSkreech> And it means Global Regular Expression Print
<lewix> stdin, thanks the option -C5 is for the five first line?. is it easier to read xorg.conf though ? :)
<genii> DaSkreech: OK :)
* genii forgets about the Print part
<gnomefreak> !adept
<ubotu> adept is the Kubuntu package manager. Howto: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AdeptHowto
<stdin> lewix: -C is "context" -C5 prints 5 lines before and after the match
<gnomefreak> !fix
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fix - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<gnomefreak> grrrrrr
<newsense07> pipe
<newsense07> pipes the output of one command into the input of another
<stdin> !aptfix
<ubotu> If Adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole:  sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a 
<gnomefreak> stdin: ty
<stdin> just had to stick those two together :)
<lewix> whats the best cmd line editor
<DaSkreech> ed!
<DaSkreech> lewix: Which everone you are comfortable and efficent in
<stdin> anything but vi(m)
<DaSkreech> Normally comes down to nano vi or emacs
<DaSkreech> or ed
<DaSkreech> >_>
<lewix> nano!!!!!!!!!!
<lewix> thats what i was looking for
<stdin> VI = eVIl
<lewix> stdin, thanks..
<stdin> VI is roman for 6, and three users using vi is 666 < evil
<DaSkreech> stdin: 3000
<DaSkreech> stdin: /me waves at ompaul
<DaSkreech> blast!
<lewix> stdin, your command didn't work though
<stdin> lewix: what last command?
<lewix> stdin, I tried nano /etc/X11/Xorg.conf | grep driver
<DaSkreech> lewix: ha ha :)
<lewix> but it's taking forever
<DaSkreech> lewix: try cat
<stdin> lewix: no, don't use nano with a pipe
<kreib> anyone can help me recover my kde menu? had kubuntu 704, but got messed up by sabayon
<DaSkreech> lewix: ^C
<lewix> huh?
<lewix> why is that
<DaSkreech> lewix: It doesn't have an output to stdout
<ompaul> DaSkreech, 'lo
<stdin> lewix: press "Ctrl -X" then "n" then "q"
<lewix> DaSkreech, oh so it's just to edit ? ...grr now it froze
<DaSkreech> ompaul: Hello :)
<DaSkreech> XboxUser: Old one I assume
<lewix> stdin, how would you know that
<lewix> thanks though
<stdin> lewix: because I know all :p
<DaSkreech> lewix: how would you know what?
<lewix> to press Ctrl -X then n
<stdin> Ctrl-X tells nano to quit, it asks you if you want to save tho, so "n" means no, then nano exits and "q" quits less
<lewix> oh and I thought it was freezing
<DaSkreech> lewix: :-)
<DaSkreech> lewix: press up and replace nano with cat
<lewix> ok now I have a list of drivers..how do I know what's the correct one
<lewix> DaSkreech, already did..thanks though
<stdin> lewix: do this command: grep -C5 "Section \"Device\"" /etc/X11/xorg.conf|grep -i Driver             (copy and paste the line)
<lewix> stdin, hmm thanks man but I hate stuff I can't remember and I don't get where you got it from
<DaSkreech> lewix: you know grep ?
<stdin> I got it from my brain :)
<lewix> stdin, I mean I dont understand "Section \"device\"" /etc/X11/xorg.cong
<lewix> I do understand grep
<DaSkreech> Ah ok
* genii hands out MRI scans of stdin's brain
<stdin> that searches for: Section "Device"
<DaSkreech> genii: It's ... all .. dark
<genii> DaSkreech: :)
<stdin> genii: nooooo, that's my intellectual property! now pay me some protection money or I'll sue ;)
* genii hands over his coffee money
<DaSkreech> stdin: I think I can mathematically prove otherwise
<stdin> 1 + 1 = $((1+1))
<lewix> stdin, thanks now I get it...but how the hell do you remenber it's in the section device
<stdin> lewix: because I just do, that's where the driver for the card is declared
<DaSkreech> stdin: When I redirect a file into a loop it makes each line the variable the loop is based on right?
<lewix> hmm
<lewix> stdin, hehe I see anyway I still have two driver on the list
<lewix> "Ati" "fglrx"
* gnomefreak think DaSkreech is talking in a loop ;)
<stdin> DaSkreech: Error: Segmentation Fault
<stdin> lewix: does one have a '#' before the line?
<lewix> stdin, nope
<DaSkreech> Bah fat load of help this MRI is!
<DaSkreech> genii: Just for you I didn't type fart
<stdin> lewix: comment out one then
<genii> hmm
<DaSkreech> stdin: I'm writing a script to recurse through folders while ignoring folders in a blacklist file
<lewix> stdin, how do you do that
<stdin> lewix: put a '#' at the beginning of the line in the file
<ubuntu> need hlpguuys
<ubuntu> I need hep installing flash player
<DaSkreech> !flash | ubuntu
<ubotu> ubuntu: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<DaSkreech> ubuntu: 64 Bit machine?
<ubuntu> omg ur AWESOME
<lewix> stdin, why should I do that. I just want to find out what's my driver
<DaSkreech> I have some awe I guess
<stdin> lewix: you can't have 2 lines with the driver, one must be commented out
<randal_> has anyone made WINE work in Kubuntu (AMD 64)?
<ubuntu> culd sum1 help me install flash step to step
<ubuntu> pl0x
<randal_> Hello? Anybody here with an AMD 64 running Kubuntu and WINE?
<ubuntu> i am running kubuntu 32 bit please help w flash
<randal_> << cannot help with flash - it doesn't work on my machine
<stdin> lewix: see http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/38163/   line 3 is a comment and so is ignored
<DaSkreech> ubuntu: Did you read the URL I just sent you
<DaSkreech> randal_: 64 Bit machine ?
<ubuntu> yes
<DaSkreech> ubuW
<ubuntu> i am totally new t o linux
<DaSkreech> ubuntu: Where did you have a problem ?
<ubuntu> installing slash 9
<ubuntu> flash*
<randal_> DaSkreech - yes AMD Athlon 64 2700+ (fairly new at that)
<lili> oiiiiiiiiii
<DaSkreech> !flash64 | randal_
<ubotu> randal_: You can run Flash, Real, and Java plugins in AMD64 bit computers with Firefox. see the steps to follow at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxAMD64FlashJava
<ubuntu> ok ill try
<DaSkreech> ubuntu: you couldn't get past the Title?
<randal_> Windows was on it (till it died a horrble death) and now it Runs (mostly) Kubuntu Linux for 64bit
<lewix> stdin, damn I think I did a mistake...I used vim to edit it and I dont seem to know how to get out of that
<DaSkreech> randal_: that URL should help
<DaSkreech> lewix: Do you want to save ?
<lewix> no
<randal_> I'm going to look at that site now - :D
<DaSkreech> Press Esc twice then type :q!
<DaSkreech> Press enter
<lewix> wtf...it's like another language
<lewix> hell no...im no using that no more
<lewix> stdin, http://pastebin.com/m15cf556e
<stdin> now you know why I say it's evil :p
<lewix> that's my xorg.conf
<DaSkreech> stdin: emacs! :)
<lewix> stdin, what do you use then kedit?
<stdin> no, nano
<kim_> Hey all! :)
<stdin> lewix: post the whole file, I can't tell for sure what you're using from that
<lewix> stdin, DaSkreech : i thought nano doesnt have an output to stdout
<kim_> Just woundering... Konqueror has a Google-search function, right? Like in Firefox (I'm sure I've seen it before). How do I activate it in Kubuntu?
<lewix> stdin, http://pastebin.com/m1d2e456f
<stdin> lewix: stdout is the terminal, you don't want nano to write the file to stdout, you want it to write to the file
<stdin> ok, I'm pretty sure you're using "fglrx"
<DaSkreech> kim_: type gg <term to search for.
<DaSkreech> >
<lewix> stdin, so cat was the only thing I coul have used or just typed it differently like: grep Driver /etc/filename
<ubuntu> i tried installing flash
<kim_> DaSkreech, Thank you! But isnt there supposed to be a special field for Google?
<ubuntu> but it still isnt working
<DaSkreech> lewix: except foe sed all editors don't write to stdout
<DaSkreech> kim_: yes
<stdin> lewix: yeah
<kreib> how can I rebuild the default bottom menu bar ? I lost my icons , quick start menu etc
<ubuntu> oops got kicked
<kim_> DaSkreech, How do I make it visible?
<ubuntu> FLASH PLAYER STILL ISNT WORKING
<ubuntu> SOMEONE pl0x PM ME
<stdin> !shout | ubuntu
<ubotu> ubuntu: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<ubuntu> ok
<ubuntu> soz
<DaSkreech> ubuntu: where did you reach ?
<lewix> stdin, I tired to install beryl once so I dont know if my xorg.conf is normal...
<ubuntu> Where did I reach?
<ubuntu> What do you mean?
<DaSkreech> on the walkthrough
<ubuntu> i did the install thing
<ubuntu> flash linux edition
<ubuntu> or something
<DaSkreech> dad!!! YOU came home!!
<stdin> lewix: looks normal enough
<DaSkreech> ubuntu: how?
<dad> nubie
<ubuntu> i dont know
<ubuntu> Can i please start over
<ubuntu> please pm me
<DaSkreech> ubuntu: sure
<lewix> stdin, what's the difference between ATI and flgrx...I thought they're both ATI driver (which I heard sucks)?
<DaSkreech> ubuntu: no help is in this chan
<ubuntu> ty
<lewix> stdin, how are you so sure that I use fglrx?
<lewix> sorry to ask so many question mayne
<ubuntu> Daskreech, plz pm me w help
<stdin> lewix: "ati" is the open source driver, "fglrx" is the binary closed source driver
<DaSkreech> ubuntu: anything you don't understand why you are doing just ask herer
<ubuntu> whos herer
<DaSkreech> ubuntu: us
<ubuntu> I have the install flash player file on my desktop
<ubuntu> and i dont know how to install
<ubuntu> All i installed was linux32
<lewix> stdin, ok I see......ok If I want to install the newest driver from fglrx. what are the steps
<ubuntu> sum1 plz help me
<ubuntu> !!!
<stdin> lewix: because "Identifier  "aticonfig-Device[0] "" is in Section "Screen" and Section "Device" and  in the Section "ServerLayout" it has "aticonfig-Screen[0] "  that's how
<kim_> ubuntu, open "Synaptic Package Manager" and search for flashplayer-nonfree
<DaSkreech> ubuntu: did yu read the site i sent you>
<ubuntu> yes
<stdin> !attitude | ubuntu
<ubotu> ubuntu: The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<ubuntu> Can you resend plz
<DaSkreech> ubuntu: did you follow  it?
<ubuntu> I tried
<DaSkreech> !flash > ubuntu
<ubuntu> I am on ther help.ubuntu.com page
<ubuntu> i am on that page right now
<kim_> ubuntu, If you are running Firefox (if your not, get it!) it will ask you if you want to install Flash automatically if you go to a site with flash (like youtube)
<ubuntu> How can i install firefox
<ubuntu> ?
<kim_> ubuntu, do you know where the terminal is?
<ubuntu> yes
<kim_> ok, open it and type: "sudo apt-get install firefox"
<ubuntu> ok
<ubuntu> 1 sec
<kim_> that will install firefox
<poison--> ubuntu, need help in portuguese?
<ubuntu> no
<ubuntu> i am english
<poison--> lmao
<poison--> usually helps :D
<ubuntu> i think it is installing reight now
<kim_> ubuntu, good :)
<ubuntu> it says 7 firefox, with the percewnt
<kreib> how can I rebuild the default bottom menu bar ? I lost my icons , quick start menu etc
<kim_> ubuntu, after the install finishes Firefox will be in your Network menu.
<ubuntu> ok
<ubuntu> ty
<ubuntu> vm
<kim_> ubuntu, then it is probably still downloading
<ubuntu> it says done now
<ubuntu> wheres my network menu
<stdin> kreib: move/backup the file ~/.kde/share/config/kickerrc and the directory ~/.kde/share/apps/kicker/
<DaSkreech> ubuntu: Kubuntu or ubuntu ?
<kreib> ok
<ubuntu> kubuntu
<ubuntu> I have kubuntu
<kim_> ubuntu, sorry, I ment "Internet"
<ubuntu> ok
<DaSkreech> ubuntu: KMenu -> Internet
<lewix> stdin, how can I know the version of my driver :)?
<ubuntu> I don't see it in there :(
<kim_> ubuntu, are you sure the install finished? What does the terminal say?
<ubuntu> this is the last 3 lines
<stdin> lewix: "apt-cache policy xorg-driver-fglrx"
<ubuntu> Setting up libgtk2.0-bin (2.8.17-1ubuntu5) ...
<ubuntu> Updating the IM modules list for GTK+-2.4.0...done.
<ubuntu> Updating the gdk-pixbuf loaders list for GTK+-2.4.0...done.
<ubuntu> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$
<stdin> !paste | ubuntu
<ubotu> ubuntu: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<DaSkreech> ubuntu: press Alt+F1 then click on Internet
<ubuntu> ok
<ubuntu> what is that supposed to do
<kim_> ubuntu, it probably says "Web Browser (Firefox)" btw. Its something KDE does
<ubuntu> do i hold alt + f1 down
<DaSkreech> ubuntu: No
<ubuntu> i did that
<ubuntu> it sdidnt do anything
<kim_> ubuntu, then try this: type "firefox" in your terminal. Then we will se if it installed or not =)
<lewix> stdin , lol I have the last version and the bug I have is supposed to be fixed
<DaSkreech> ubuntu: didn't pop up a menu?
<ubuntu> it did pop up a menu
<ubuntu> a window just popped up and said about kubuntu - firefox
<DaSkreech> ubuntu: Did the menu have the Word internet on it?
<ubuntu> yes
<DaSkreech> ubuntu: That's firefox Enjoy
<ubuntu> it is?
<ubuntu> o sweet
<ubuntu> tyvm
<DaSkreech> ubuntu: If you have any other questions please ask in here
<ubuntu> ok
<MrKimm> ubuntu, you can drag the Firefox icon to the desktop or panel if you want to find it faster
<sourcemaker> how much memory do I need for a full kde environment with development tools?
<stdin> sourcemaker: memory or storage ?
<sourcemaker> memory.. for storage i have 1 700 GB  *g*
<ubuntu> Firefox asked me if i wanted to install flash, and it failed
<ubuntu> whats going on?
<poison--> have same issue, but with java
<MrKimm> ubuntu, it failed??
<DaSkreech> sourcemaker: It can be done on 128 MB I'd suggest 256 512 is very comfortable
<kreib> thanks for advice on moving kicker! worked out great
<ubuntu> mrkimm: yes, when i tried to install flash automatically
<stdin> sourcemaker: let's see, I have practically the whole or KDE3 and KDE4 with Qt3 and Qt4 installed with source and it's taking about 10GB
<MrKimm> ubuntu, open your terminal again, there are other ways to install flash.
<ubuntu> ok i opened it
<MrKimm> ubuntu, ok, 1 sec, just going to look for the package
<ubuntu> ok
<sourcemaker> I have currently 1 GB RAM ... but sometimes... I think it is too less
<DaSkreech> MrKimm: flashplugin-nonfree
<DaSkreech> sourcemaker: What is your Dev environment?
<MrKimm> ubuntu, now type: "sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree" then tell uss if it works or not
<MrKimm> DaSkreech, ty :)
<stdin> sourcemaker: no, that's plenty
<DaSkreech> stdin: Ever used Eclipse?
<ubuntu> E: Couldn't find package flashplugin-nonfree
<ubuntu> didnt work
<sourcemaker> I use Eclipse, Netbeans, Quanta and KDevelop...
<stdin> DaSkreech: no, I've used KDevelop but never Eclipse
<MrKimm> ubuntu, ok, you need to enable extra repositories
<ubuntu> how??
<DaSkreech> sourcemaker: ah Eclipse loves Memory the more you can throw at it the better
<MrKimm> Wait, I'll guide you though it
<DaSkreech> !multiverse | ubuntu
<ubotu> ubuntu: The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<stdin> ubuntu: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<ubuntu> ok
<DaSkreech> I win :)
<DaSkreech> sourcemaker: that's much more Eclipse than any environment it runs in though
<stdin> sourcemaker: use whatever you can find, then decide which you like best and go with that
<ubuntu> how do i do this?
<sourcemaker> But eclipse... i have configured to use not more than 512 MB
<MrKimm> ubuntu, type "sudo kwrite /etc/apt/sources.list" dont change anything in the file though!
<ubuntu> ok
<MrKimm> ubuntu, find the line "#deb http://se.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ feisty universe" and remove the "#" (if there are two #'s remove them both)
<MrKimm> ubuntu, then find the line "#deb http://se.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ feisty multiverse" and do the same thing. Then save and exit
<sourcemaker> But I also think... that amarok has a memory leak in the current version I have installed on my system... is it possible or is my linux miss configured ?
<MrKimm> ubuntu, oh... thats if your using swedish servers, sorry... they should end with "universe" and "multiverse" though!
<ubuntu> wait wait, wheres #deb
<ubuntu> ?
<MrKimm> ubuntu, do you have an e-mail where I could send the entire file? (then you can replace the entire thing)
<ubuntu> Someone please just tell me how to get flash
<ubuntu> sure
<ubuntu> hydr0.m3ch4n1x@gmail.com
<ubuntu_> hi ho
<stdin> ubuntu: if you don't listen to people they can't help you
<ubuntu> i am listening
<stdin> sourcemaker: why do you think amarok has a leak?
<waylandbill> ubuntu: use adept to install flashplayer-nonfree.
<ubuntu> how do i install flash with adept
<MrKimm> ubuntu, I've sent an e-mail with everything. Just replace the text in that file with everything in the mail (make sure there is an empty line at the end), then save and exit!
<ubuntu> i got it, but how do i replace
<MrKimm> waylandbill, he cant, he needs to activate more repositories
<ubuntu> ?
<MrKimm> ubuntu, just select everything and copy&paste
<MrKimm> tell me when your done
<ubuntu> select everything in the email?
<MrKimm> yes
<ubuntu> then where do i paste it
<sourcemaker> after starting amarok... i have 700 MB less
<MrKimm> ubuntu, paste it in the file you opened earlier
<ubuntu> paste it in adept?
<stdin> sourcemaker: hmm, you should definitely report that as a bug
<MrKimm> ubuntu, no, wait... there has to be a guide somewhere on the internet on how to do this....
<ubuntu> maybe..
<ubuntu> hopefully lol
<MrKimm> ubuntu, lol, its a bit complicated to explain over IRC
<ubuntu> yeah it is
<ubuntu> lol
<sourcemaker> stdin: I think I know the linux memory management.... but the memory is free after closing amarok... okay... I have a large collection... but when i use xmms... everthink is fine....
<ubuntu> can someone send me a link step by step to install flash player, i already have the install file on my desktop
<MrKimm> ubuntu, I found a guide: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/flash
<stdin> sourcemaker: either report that as a bug (as that's not acceptable for an app to hog 700MB) or ask on https://question.launchpad.net first and see if anyone has any suggestions.
<sourcemaker> stdin: example: 1295868[total]     1253524[used]       42344[free] 
<hydrogen> err
<hydrogen> ubuntu: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<hydrogen> don't deal with the manual installer at all
<hydrogen> err
<sourcemaker> stdin: okay... thanks for support
<hydrogen> no
<ubuntu> it didnt work b4
* hydrogen wonders what he has installed to play flash
<MrKimm> ubuntu, this was what I was trying to explain before: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/sources
<MrKimm> ubuntu, you have to do that to install flash the easiest way...
<ubuntu> ok
<stdin> sourcemaker: it may be that if you have a very large collection you may need to switch to a mysql database from sqlite, but I'm not sure. the people who read those questions will know
<ubuntu> ahh foirget
<ubuntu> it
<ubuntu> thanks for the help thoug h guys
<ubuntu> ima just use win vista
<MrKimm> oook... he gives up when he doesnt get flash to work xD
<MrKimm> Although I supose I did make it seem a bit complicated...
<hydrogen> flash is a worthless technology
<MrKimm> hydrogen, true. But if you want to "experiance the webb" its practically essential
<sourcemaker> stdin: Yes... I am using mysql as backend... but I also does not work very fine... loading the application taks very long... and sometimes it hangs and I have to kill the application... Using the sqlite is working... but slow and hog more memory
<hydrogen> not at all true MrKimm
<XboxUser> anyone know why everything in my kubuntu is erm, blurry? lol, text is blurry
<sourcemaker> stdin: I have installed the last version available for festy
<draik> How do I get the wireless card to be recognized?
<draik> It's not listed in the Control Module for the network?
<draik> ?=.
<MrKimm> hydrogen, no? most websites use flash (mainly for adds though... so thats a pest =P), besides from forums and such. But for internet video and so on (You people and youtube... you know?) you need it
<stdin> sourcemaker: also ask on http://amarok.kde.org/forum/ the amarok forum, and best place to ask about amarok #amarok
<MrKimm> *young people
<tuxd> what is the default file system for Kubuntu (Fiesty)
<MrKimm> tuxd, ext3 :)
<MrKimm> oh damn... forgot about Automatix... oh well <.<
<tuxd> MrKimm: ext3 is the file system? I thought it would be like FAT32
<TheBorg0815> hllo
<jhutchins> tuxd: fat32 is not a linux filesystem.
<dekc> hi can you help me transfre some files to another hdd?
<MrKimm> tuxd, nope, ext3 is the filesystem. If you need to access your Linux disk in Windows, you need a third-party driver
<dekc> hi can you help me transfre some files to another hdd?
<tuxd> MrKimm: OK.  If I have files on an external Hard drive I want to bring to my linux machine (and the HD is FAT32) how would I do that?
<TheBorg0815> hm German users hear _
<jhutchins> dekc: Why would you need help?  Just copy the files.
<dekc> i cant munt the second hdd
<dekc> mount
<MrKimm> tuxd, did you try just plugging it in? it usualy automounts and gives you an icon on the desktop. But I am kinda new to KDE (usualy use XFCE, sp I'm not enirely sure how it works here)
<MrKimm> tuxd, Linux can read/write FAT32 without problems =)
<dekc> i dont know how to mount it
<tuxd> MrKimm: yeah, I'm new to Linux overall, but I want to kill my MS  : (
<dekc> now i'm on master maxtor
<dekc> i want to transfer to slave
<dekc> but don't know how
<sourcemaker> Any experience with KDE 4???
<MrKimm> tuxd, you'll get the hang of it :) It doesnt take long to adapt
<jhutchins> dekc: Does it show up in the bios?  Is it an IDE or what?
<jhutchins> sourcemaker: No, that's beta.
<dekc> it is ide
<tuxd> MrKimm:  how do you kill a program?
<stdin> sourcemaker: the beta2 is not worth the bandwidth, but the svn version is nice
<jhutchins> dekc: Does it show up in the bios?
<dekc> i've finished now to reinstall kubuntu
<dekc> on it
<dekc> and i want to pass my files
<dekc> from the older
<tuxd> MrKimm:  like in Windows, I would Cntrl+Alt+Delete to get Windows Task Manager.  What is like that in Linux?
<MrKimm> tuxd, not sure how KDE does that again... but you can create a launcher on the panel or the desktop or somewhere that executes "xkill" then klick on the program that you want to kill
<jhutchins> tuxd: ctrl-esc
<draik> MrKimm: I second that. Linux is fairly easy to learn.
<sourcemaker> stdin: It seems... that you are a real tux... How can I develop kde applications... or which tutorials can I read for developing application in KDE?
<jhutchins> tuxd: http://tldp.org/HOWTO/DOS-Win-to-Linux-HOWTO.html
<jhutchins> sourcemaker: #kde
<MrKimm> tuxd, or you can follow jhutchins advice, I didnt know about that one...
<dekc> how can i mount that hdd?
<stdin> sourcemaker: see http://kde.org/getinvolved/development/ and hang out on #kde-devel
<tuxd> MrKimm: thanks
<sourcemaker> stdin: Thanks... you... so i will change the channel... bye bye
<tuxd> jhutchins: thanks
<stdin> sourcemaker: the key tools to developing in KDE is 1) learn C++, 2) learn Qt
<MrKimm> tuxd, np :)
<MrKimm> Well, gettin' kinda sleepy =) Cya all!
<draik> How do I get my internal wireless card to read?
<dekc> pls help me
<dekc> i really need
<dekc> to transfer all my files
<draik> It's there in LSPCI and in the Network Configuration, but no matter how many times I hit "enable", it goes right back to disabled.
<draik> dekc: What methods do you have available?
<dekc> i have this hdd with all my files like 60-70GB and the new hdd with a fresh kubuntu install
<dekc> and i want to pass all my files to it
<draik> Can you plug in the HDD as a secondary?
<dekc> it'a already plugged
<dekc> as slave
<draik> Then if it's there and has power, it should be seen. If not, you need to mount the drive
<dekc> yeah right
<dekc> but don't know how to mount
<kreib> deck : is ti listed in  /dev/hda or /dev/hdb or something, cant you mount it
<draik> kreib: I doubt hda. It may also be sda/b
<jhutchins> sudo fdisk -l will list mountable devices.
<dekc> how can i see what drives is avaible for mont?
<dekc> thx
<dekc> Disk /dev/hdb: 320.0 GB, 320072933376 bytes
<draik> How do I find out about enabling the wireless card?
<dekc> i think is this
<jhutchins> dekc: I would read the manpage for rsync and use that to make the copies.
<dekc> so i have to do
<kreib> just try mount it and see
<jhutchins> draik: sudo lspci, find your chipset, look it up:
<hydrogen> err
<kreib> sudo mount /dev/hdb /media/somedir
<hydrogen> you can't mount a hard drive
<dekc> sudo mount /dev/hdb /media/mydisk ?
<jhutchins> !wireless | draik
<ubotu> draik: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<hydrogen> you mount a partition
<dekc> i try now
<draik> jhutchins: FIRESIDE91 tried to help me. It seemed to work, but upon rebooting the wireless card was gone from the Network Manager list, but not LSPCI
<dekc> thx again
<dekc> waaaaaaaaait
<jhutchins> draik: You may not have written an alias in the modules configuration files, again, the documentation is above.
<dekc> /dev/hdb1               1       38640   310375768+  83  Linux
<poison--> draik, u need to add it to boot
<dekc> maybe its this????????'
<hydrogen> yes
<hydrogen> its that
<dekc> ok
<draik> Thank you jhutchins and poison--
<dekc> yeesss
<draik> Broadcom Corporation Dell Wireless 1390 WLAN Mini-PCI Card (rev 01)
<dekc> it worked
<dekc> thx guys
<poison--> sweet
<dekc> i have to unmount the drive before reebooting??
<stdin> dekc: linux will unmount all partitions/devices before powering off anyway
<dekc> !mount
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Kubuntu, go to System Settings -> Advanced Tab -> Disks & Filesystem. See also !fstab and !DiskMounter
<dekc> !fstab
<ubotu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<dekc> !cedega
<ubotu> cedega is a project based on WINE, aimed at running Windows games on Linux. For more info, see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/Cedega
<ubuntu> Allo
<randal_> hmm installed Apache2 but cannot locate it now ... (installed using the Konsole) - so where would it have put it so I can config it??
<ubuntu> randal_: config is always in /etc
<randal_> erm ok - but where is the application 'Apache2' now located?
<ubuntu> randal_: you want to start it?
<randal_> Well eventually yes - :D
<ubuntu> randal_: it should be started already but you can /etc/init.d/apache start/stop
<randal_> in konsole right
<ubuntu> Yep
<lewix> how can I know the kernel and kubuntu version I'm using from the cmd
<randal_> ok - so back to config - what do I type to get to the config?
<ubuntu> lewix: lsb_release -a
<ubuntu> or uname -r
<randal_> I need to 'name' the site - put in content and work out how to have a share file there for .obj files
<ubuntu> randal_: kdesu /etc/apache/ ,, Um something i forget :)
<boubbin> how to install gnome from kubuntu ?
<ubuntu> randal_: kdesu kate /etc/ sorru
<ubuntu> boubbin: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<randal_> oh kate - ok makes sene.. :D
<ubuntu> randal_: the content would be in /var/share/www I think
<sredna> hi
<sredna> what do i install to get gpgme in kubuntu?
<ubuntu> !info gpgpme
<ubotu> Package gpgpme does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<ubuntu> !info gpgme
<ubotu> Package gpgme does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<ubuntu> !find gpgme
<ubotu> Found: libgpgme11, libgpgme11-dev, libgpgme-dev, libgpgme-ruby, libgpgme-ruby1.8 (and 2 others)
<sredna> there is supposed to be an executable
<ubuntu> sredna: lobgpgpme11 it looks like
* bjwebb is about to intsall gutsy
<randal_> hmm quess I need to know the name of the file itself - Kate tells me that is a folder....
<ubuntu> bjwebb: Hoorah! ask In #ubuntu+1 :-)
<bjwebb> okies
<poison--> is there anitin better than samba?
<ubuntu> randal_: Yeah there is a file under there a .conf I'll bet
<ubuntu> poison--: a what?
<poison--> ?
<randal_> I'll browse to it so I can see the name - then I'll add it to the command line...
<poison--> smb=samba
<poison--> starting to get really mad with it
<poison--> !samba
<ubotu> samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<ubuntu> randal_: You can tab complete
<ubuntu> !tab | randal_
<ubotu> randal_: You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<ubuntu> poison--: Right but I don't know what you are doing
<ardchoille> poison--: Well, if you didn;t deal with a second-rate, piece of crap, OS wannabe.. you wouldn't need samba.
* sredna just needed to restart kontact :)
<ubuntu> sredna: :-)
<sredna> for the first time, i can now use S/MIMI signing or encryption with kmail
<ubuntu> !@futurama
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about futurama - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<ubuntu> Liar
<sredna> i can use my certificate issued by the danish gouverment
<ubuntu> sredna: Gutsy?
<randal_> hmm found it have opened in kate - but it's empty - hmm
<randal_> !@apache2
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about apache2 - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<ubuntu> !apache
<ubotu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<ubuntu> gotta go
<randal_> I'm using Fiesty
<tekteen> Hi
<tekteen> I need some help
<tekteen> How do I get a script to boot another in a konsole window?
<lewix> ubuntulog, unamer -r is for the kernel and lsb_release is for the dist
<ardchoille> tekteen: You mean have one script launch another script?
<tekteen> no
<tekteen> ye
<tekteen> yes
<tekteen> I need to launch it in a konsole window
<tekteen> for instence
<ardchoille> tekteen: no idea
<tekteen> cron can start a script but I want it run in a konsole window
<tekteen> Do you at least know how to boot a script on a cd automaticaly
<ardchoille> maybe "konsole -e sh /path/to/script.sh"  ?
<ardchoille> tekteen: ^^
<tekteen> I will try that
<sea_4_ever`> G'aftanoo
<ardchoille> hi sea_4_ever`
<tekteen> how to boot a script on a cd automaticaly
<ardchoille> tekteen: Boot a script on a cd automatically? I wouldn't even think about loading a cd with that on it.. unless it's a distro from a reputable source.
<tekteen> how do you boot a script on a cd automaticaly
<newsense07> !hi | sea_4_ever`
<ubotu> sea_4_ever`: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<tekteen> It is for a project
<ardchoille> No idea
<tekteen> I have "domb" people who need to install many packages easily
<ardchoille> tekteen: I would think you have to make the cd bootable, and then it would happen.. but I don't know how to do that
<tekteen> no
<tekteen> boot a script when inserted in kubuntu
<ardchoille> yes, you need to make the cd bootable first.
<tekteen> Bootable is only for the bios
<tekteen> starting OS's
<tekteen> Thanks for the help though
<ardchoille> ok tekteen, whatever you say.
<tekteen> I have worked with it before
<elvin_> oooooooh!!!
<elvin_> !
<ardchoille> ok, no more caffeine for elvin_
<draik> I can't get administrator access into the Login Manager. The password prompt never comes up.
<draik> Any way around this?
<stdin> don't login as root, use sudo to run commands as root
<draik> I'm not logging in as root
<scheater6> If you are trying to launch it graphically, first try to run in a terminal, and if that works verify the command for the shortcut is correct
<draik> What is the command to run the login manager?
<stdin> draik: what do you mean you can't get administrator access to it then?
<scheater6> stdin: I think he means he tries to launch it graphically, but kdesu never comes up
<draik> I'm logged in as a user. I go to K Menu > System Settings > Advanced tab > Login Manager
<ardchoille> draik: click on the Administrator button at the bottom
<draik> When I click on Administrator Mode at the bottom, it gets a red border and no prompt for the password
<draik> ardchoille: ^^^
<ardchoille> draik: Oh, ok.
<scheater6> I've occasionally had the same trouble with system settings, which is why I still use kcontrol.
<draik> scheater6: kdesu kcontrol
<draik> AH
<draik> Just got it
<scheater6> that's precisely how I do it these days, and I was just about to recommend draik do "kdesu systemsettings"
<draik> Thank you
<scheater6> draik: actually, I take that back.  I don't have to issue kdesu on kcontrol because it properly handles launching kdesu when I ask for administrator mode
<bjwebb> :S
* bjwebb 's partitions are f00ked
<draik> Thank you all for your help
<BluesKaj> draik, ardchoille , usually if you do a : sudo dpkg --configure -a and relogin , admin permission is restored
<draik> This channel always has the answers
<bjwebb> anyone think they could help?
<bjwebb> /dev/sda6, size:2.93GB, used space:13.37GB
<bjwebb> :S
<bjwebb> how does that happen?
<ardchoille> bjwebb: Wow, it only has about 3Gb and you're using 13Gb of it? Can you teach me how to do that? lol
<bjwebb> ardchoille: :S
<bjwebb> its a partition, so presumeably its running over
<bjwebb> actually its my home partition
<bjwebb> the one after it should be really small, but isn't
<WaltzingAlong> bjwebb: what seems to be the issue
<WaltzingAlong> ardchoille: it can get reported that way if there were errors
<bjwebb> WaltzingAlong: well the partitions, they're saying funny sizes
<bjwebb> and i want to make a new one without "harming" them
<oru> hi
<ardchoille> bjwebb: If there were errors, I don't think I'd use those partitions due to being unreliable.
<ardchoille> Sounds like you'd end up with corrupted files
<bjwebb> ardchoille: but they're the partitions ive been using for the last 6 months!
<ardchoille> o.O
<ardchoille> bjwebb: what does df show for /dev/sda6 ?
<bjwebb> df?
<ardchoille> open a term and type: df
<ardchoille> df - report file system disk space usage
<bjwebb> ardchoille: its not there, but it isn't mounted
<bjwebb> shall i mount and then try?
<ardchoille> yes
<bjwebb> 12583672  14200496  47%
<bjwebb> used, availible, %
<ardchoille> Seems to be correct
<bjwebb> hmmm
<ardchoille> bjwebb: How did you get your previous reading?
<ardchoille> <bjwebb> /dev/sda6, size:2.93GB, used space:13.37GB
<bjwebb> ardchoille: from qtparted
<ardchoille> I think I would trust df before I trusted qtparted
<bjwebb> ardchoille: yeah
<bjwebb> but i was gonna use qtparted to do some partitions
<bjwebb> s/s/ing
<bjwebb> im not so sure now
<ardchoille> bjwebb: iirc, qtparted is just a front end for parted, mkfs and others
<bjwebb> ardchoille: yeah, so does that mean that qparted would be as good as anything?
<dappermuis> since we're talking about parted - anybody know why gparte dis capable of modifying existing ext3 partitions but qtparted is not?
<ardchoille> bjwebb: When a front end seems to have errors, I usually go to the back end apps and see if they have the same errors. If they don't, I use them instead of the front end.
<ardchoille> dappermuis: Silly question, but are you running gparted with admin privs?
<bjwebb> ardchoille: im not too hot on how to use parted
<dappermuis> ardchoille, i'm not doing anything at the moment - but in the past when i've needed to shrink ext3 partitions i would boot the kubuntu live disc which has qtparted on it and it wouldn't work
<dappermuis> then i'd boot gparted and it would
<dappermuis> gparted live disk that is
<randal_> Ok - look at this and then help me understand why my site can't be found on other computers?
<ardchoille> dappermuis, bjwebb: yes, lots of folks have said that qtparted doesn't work as well as some other ui's.
<randal_> * Forcing reload of web server (apache2)...                             [ OK ] 
#kubuntu 2007-09-22
<randal_> do I need to set something in order for it to be found??
<dappermuis> ardchoille, weired since they both use libparted
<dappermuis> randal_, for what to be found?
* bjwebb works out how to use parted
<ardchoille> dappermuis: True, but not all front end gui';s process information the same way
<randal_> my website - Apache2 server installed - etc .... and restart claims [ok] 
<ardchoille> bjwebb: man parted
<dappermuis> randal_, okay - and now what do you want to do?
<randal_> have other people actually be able to get to it... :D
<dappermuis> randal_, point your browser to 127.0.0.1 or localhost to see your default apache page
<bjwebb> ahhh
<bjwebb> ardchoille: i used parteds inbuilt help actually
<bjwebb> the drives are numbered differently in parted
<ardchoille> bjwebb: Even better :)
<contrast83> Greets, everyone...
<ardchoille> hi contrast83
<randal_> The requested URL / was not found on this server.
<randal_> Apache/2.2.3 (Ubuntu) Server at 127.0.0.1 Port 80
<bjwebb> ardchoille: yeah, parted has got them right, and i can see why qtparted mucked up
<ardchoille> bjwebb: :)
<contrast83> I've got a binary, a .desktop file and an icon for a program which I want to put into a checkinstall package. Could someone point me in the direction where I could find out how to set up a makefile that'll allow me to do this?
<dappermuis> randal_, you probably need to configure your www path or something
<dappermuis> !apache | randal_
<ubotu> randal_: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<dappermuis> !httpd | randal_
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about httpd - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<randal_> dappermuis oh....
<randal_> more reading I guess - :D - I'll make it work soon I hope...
<randal_> and it's a fairly 'basic' site - just a 'file server' kind of think...
* bjwebb deleted the problem partition and now qtparted is fine
<bjwebb> ardchoille: thanks
<ardchoille> bjwebb: yw
<bjwebb> hmm qtparted won't let me resize
<bjwebb> the partitions either side of my free space
<bjwebb> its not doing ext3 :O
<ardchoille> bjwebb: I hope you are backing up files before deleting partitions
<bjwebb> ardchoille: erm
<dappermuis> bjwebb, that's what ardchoille and i were just talking about
<bjwebb> i don't have that many important files
<ardchoille> And are you trying to resize a partition that is currently mounted?
<bjwebb> ardchoille: no
<dappermuis> ardchoille, the last time i check qtparted wasn't able to resize ext3 at all
<bjwebb> ardchoille: it won't let me format as ext3
<ardchoille> dappermuis: You're kidding
<bjwebb> dappermuis: hmmm :S
<bjwebb> im sure it could at least create a ext3 partition
<dappermuis> ardchoille, serious - last time i tried was about 2 weeks ago, using the qtparted on the kubuntu live cd
<ardchoille> I have used qtparted to create/delete partitions, but never to resize
<ardchoille> From what I've seen, the qtparted app on the live cd sucks
<bjwebb> hmm
* bjwebb is gonna pack it in for now
<bjwebb> ill use my gparted cd to do it
<frb-work> howdy
<contrast83> what up
<frb-work> does kubuntu 7.10 have the ralink wireless driver on the install media?
<smax> hi
<frb-work> sorry, 7.04
<smax> whats the syntax to play a dvd from the bash prompt
<frb-work> my brain hurts
<nosrednaekim> smax: using what player?
<ardchoille> smax: Do you have libdvdcss2 installed?
<smax> mplayer i figured it out. thanx folks
<frb-work> I can't seem to find teh HCL
<izzyb> what package does dig come in?
<izzyb> the domain tool
<frb-work> bindutils or something
<izzyb> thanks
<frb-work> I use so many linux flavors I forget the names
<izzyb> hmm, not found :(
<stdin> !find dig
<ubotu> Found: digikam, digikamimageplugins, libdigest-hmac-perl, libdigest-sha1-perl, perl (and 24 others)
<stdin> ugg
<frb-work> !find bind
<ubotu> Found: authbind, beryl-settings-bindings, bibindex, bind, bind-dev (and 20 others)
<stdin> dnsutils: /usr/bin/dig
<frb-work> oh, see, they make it confusing :P
<izzyb> :)
<izzyb> thanks
<ardchoille> stdin: How do I find the package that a certain app was in?
<ardchoille> I thought it was dpkg -L app but that isn't it
<stdin> dpkg -S filename
<ardchoille> Ah, it's -S, thanks stdin
<stdin> -L lists file in a package
<ardchoille> Yeah
<stdin> -L = list, -S = search :)
<frb-work> I'm so confused
<stdin> and I used "dpkg -S bin/dig" to narrow it down a bit
<frb-work> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HardwareSupportComponentsWirelessNetworkCardsEdimax says my card doesn't work out of the box
<frb-work> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/RalinkRT2500 says the driver is included
<stdin> one may be out of date
<ardchoille> stdin: Yeah, just saw why you had to narrow it down :)
<stdin> could have done this too:
<stdin> !find bin/dig
<ubotu> File bin/dig found in dnsutils
<stdin> :)
<ardchoille> hehe
<ardchoille> Gotta love the bot
<frb-work> can anyone confirm the existance of rt2500.ko on kubuntu's DVD somewhere?
<nosrednaekim> I think there is a package manifest on the web somewhere
<ardchoille> frb-work: I found this:  linux-image-2.6.20-16-generic: /lib/modules/2.6.20-16-generic/kernel/ubuntu/wireless/rt2x00-legacy/rt2500/rt2500.ko
<ardchoille> But that's all I could find.
<frb-work> that should be enough
<ardchoille> frb-work: But which kernel is on the live cd? That seems to be for 2.6.20-16
<frb-work> I don't know off hand
<stdin> the cd/dvd will have -15, but should have the same modules
* stdin does know off hand :p
<ardchoille> Ah, ok
<stdin> just FYI, that module will be put in the linux-ubuntu-modules-* package in gutsy, and split to rt2500pci.ko and rt2500usb.ko :)
<stdin> but you probably don't care about that
<ardchoille> frb-work: btw, I found that with "dpkg -S rt2500.ko" that stdinjust taught me :)
<frb-work> I don't have kubuntu installed, never have
<stdin> !find rt2500.ko
<ubotu> File rt2500.ko found in linux-image-2.6.20-15-386, linux-image-2.6.20-15-generic, linux-image-2.6.20-15-lowlatency, linux-image-2.6.20-15-server, linux-image-2.6.20-15-server-bigiron
<frb-work> as long as teh driver exists that supports my new card (and wow, it's OSS), I can do the rest though, I'm not a linux newb, just ubuntu
<frb-work> oh, I was a debian maintainer long ago, so it's not completely new either :P
<stdin> the !find command is an alias for the bot to do a dpkg -S on it's database, saves my CUP time
<ardchoille> stdin: That's good to know
<lewix> what do you use to read mp3
<nosrednaekim> sweet!
<lewix> vlc seems to freeze al lthe time
<nosrednaekim> lewix: I useamarok
<frb-work> I like amarok with the xine engine
<nosrednaekim> lewix: you just need libxine-extracodecs
<ardchoille> lewix: I use xmms to play mp3's, it plays them out of the box.. it has it's own mp3 codec
<stdin> vlc uses libmad iirc
<lewix> ardchoille, what do you mean outside the box
<ardchoille> lewix: I mean install xmms and it can play mp3's without you having to install a codec
<stdin> lewix: not "outside the box" "out of the box" means without any setup. like when you take a product "out of it's box" that it comes in
<ardchoille> I love the repos. Since Warty came out, I haven't had to compile a thing.. and I think I've manually use dpkg twice.
<kblin> hi folks
<ardchoille> hi kblin
<lewix> stdin, thanks, ardchoille the same thing happened as in vlc
<lewix> with xmms
<kblin> I somehow managed to bork my system today.. this morning, sound was still working, now it's shot
* frb-work passes out bacon and disappears
<ardchoille> vlc sounds pretty nice
<kblin> also knetworkmanager doesn't automatically connect to the wireless anymore, even though the key is in kwallet
<lewix> ardchoille, lol waht do you mean....anyway how do I fix it
<ardchoille> lewix: How do you ifx what?
<kblin> I wouldn't mind the network manager too much, but sound being broken really annoys me
<lewix> ardchoille, it keeps on freezing..vlc.xmms when I play mp3s
<kblin> not even cat /dev/urandom > /dev/dsp gives me sound
<lewix> huh kblin
<kblin> I've of course checked and double-checked the sound is not muted
<kblin> I don't think I updated anything
<kblin> and I'm running out of ideas what the problem could be
<kblin> I tried booting into an older kernel, that didn't fix it
<kblin> I've created a new user and tried to log in as that user, but that wasn't it, either
<nosrednaekim> kblin: does it work at all?
<ardchoille> lewix: I don't know. I've never had trouble with xmms
<nosrednaekim> oh... NM... sound
<kblin> nosrednaekim: being my paranoid little self, I booted into windows to check if sound worked there.. just fine
<nosrednaekim> heh.. whats the sound chip?
<ardchoille> Yes, lots of things work in windows.. viruses.. trojans.. worms..
<kblin> Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) AC'97 Audio Controller (rev 03)
<kblin> uses the snd_intel8x0 driver
<lewix> ardchoille, obviously hte problem is somewhere else
<ardchoille> How do I tell apt-get upgrade to upgrade everything except a certain app?
<BluesKaj> ardchoille, there is a sound prob with (k)ubuntu due to the scattered apps that require integration (alsa kmix arts) so audio setup isn't as easy as it could be ...supposed to be fixed in Gutsy ...we hope
<LjL> !pinning | ardchoille
<ubotu> ardchoille: pinning is an advanced feature that APT can use to prefer particular packages over others. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<ardchoille> Pinning? Ah, thanks LjL
<LjL> ardchoille: trickier than you might think, though
<nosrednaekim> kblin: hmm.... did you check that all the channels were enabled?
<winbond> how do i get iptables to use a blacklist?
<kblin> nosrednaekim: master is at 100%, pcm is at 81%, both aren't muted
<LjL> ardchoille: you could always just dist-upgrade and then downgrade a single package using  apt-get install package=version-number , but that won't work if it has dependencies that were also updated, and you'll have to repeat it after each dist-upgrade
<nosrednaekim> kblin: right click on the mixer and select "channels" make sure they are all displayed.
<kblin> I was using alsamixer, but whatever
<nosrednaekim> kblin: ah ok.... well, put ALL channels to max.
<ardchoille> LjL: I think I'll try building from sources first, but thanks for the info.
<kblin> no difference
<nosrednaekim> kblin: and all are unmuted>?
<kblin> nosrednaekim: I'm not muted on the hardware, and software claims I'm not muted either
<nosrednaekim> you sure?
<contrast83> ardchoille: i just saw what you're trying to do, there's an easier way than that
<kblin> yes, shiny green lights in kmix, no MM in alsamixer, tpb shows a full bar for the hardware side of things
<contrast83> ardchoille: sudo for i in <package-name>; do echo $i hold | dpkg --set-selections; done
<BluesKaj> nosrednaekim, kblin ..70% max is plenty for the vol ctrls , otherewise you'll overdrive the speaker amp input into distortion
<ardchoille> contrast83: I have kxdocker 0.35 installed on a test machine and sudo apt-get upgrade wants to upgrade it to a more recent version that's in the repos. But the recent version is broken.
<kblin> BluesKaj: well, this is for getting any output for now.. I'd be happy with static for a start
<nosrednaekim> BluesKaj: not if its not even coming ou ;)
<kblin> let me check if the sound is somehow disabled in the bios
<contrast83> ardchoille: you could also just do "sudo aptitude hold kxdocker" and start using aptitude instead of apt-get
<BluesKaj> kblin, I hate to state the obvious here but have you done this ? : k-menu/system settings/sound system/enable sound system,then choose hardware tab/select the audio device/Advanced Linux Sound Architecture, click apply
<kblin> yeah
<kblin> been there
<contrast83> ardchoille: but that won't keep it from being upgraded by adept
<BluesKaj> ok, just making sure
<nosrednaekim> kblin: did it ever work?
<ardchoille> contrast83: Aptitude? Not a bad idea. I don't use adept.
<kblin> this morning, it worked just fine
<BluesKaj> what sound card , kblin ?
<contrast83> ardchoille: synaptic? or no gui's at all?
<kblin> BluesKaj: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) AC'97 Audio Controller (rev 03)
<kblin> this is a thinkpad r52
<nosrednaekim> kblin: just this morning? did you do an upgrade?
<kblin> never had problems with the hardware before
<nosrednaekim> or update>
<kblin> not that I'm aware of.. and I'm the only user
<ardchoille> contrast83: I don't like gui's that are front ends when the back end is much faster
<kblin> I did a suspend to disk and when I started it wasn't working for sure..
<kblin> I had it muted for a while before that, so I can't say if it worked the moment before the suspend
<nosrednaekim> kblin: turn off your computer... and pull out the battery.
<orin> What's the difference between the default provided Kontact package and Korganizer? Which one should I use if I want to keep track of appointments and such?
<contrast83> ardchoille: i'm the same way... but i do like a frontend for certain things, e.g., browsing through +20k packages. :-)
<kblin> nosrednaekim: what's that supposed to do?
<nosrednaekim> kblin: reset all the hardware stuff... thats how I fix my wifi when it craps out
<contrast83> i believe aptitude's ncurses interface is supposed to be suitable for that though. getting familiar with that is on my to-do list atm
<kblin> nosrednaekim: it was still working on windows when I gave that a try between trying an older kernel and getting back to current
<nosrednaekim> oh..hmm ok
<kblin> I can try again though. bbiaf
<contrast83> orin: i thought kontact depended on korganizer?
<orin> Okay.
<contrast83> lol
<contrast83> Okay.
<Jucato> one very satisfied customer :)
<contrast83> hehe
<kblin> nosrednaekim, ok, so I'm sure it works on windows
<nosrednaekim> ok
<nosrednaekim> Jucato: customer of what?
<kblin> which pretty much convinces me that it's a software issue
<nosrednaekim> kblin: could be.... try booting a livecd?
<Jucato> nosrednaekim: regarding orin (scroll up a bit)
<kblin> but I'm really suprised that it happened without any update
<kblin> hm, I need to see if I can find one
<kblin> my line's a bit thin for getting an iso
<ardchoille> What day is Gutsy to be released next month?
<kcg> does anyone know the diff. between superkaramba and karamba?
<Jucato> superkaramba is the current incarnation of karamba. karamba is deprecated (but the old themes still work)
<Jucato> ardchoille: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GutsyReleaseSchedule
<nosrednaekim> ardchoille: 26 comes off the top of my head..
<ardchoille> superkaramba is karamba that has already changed clothes in a phone booth?
* ardchoille ducks
<Jucato> Oct 18
<dasKreech> Jucato: didn't you just go to bed?
<ardchoille> Jucato, nosrednaekim: thanks
<Jucato> dasKreech: 5 hours ago
<nosrednaekim> ah...I was wrong :)
<kcg> thx for the explanation
<Jucato> nosrednaekim: you were a bit right. it's Week 26 of the development schedule :)
<nosrednaekim> Actually.... that was KDE4's release date ;)
<nosrednaekim> I get confused like that..
<Jucato> :)
<kblin> ack
<kblin> dammit
<kblin> now, the third time I reboot into linux today, everything's working
<kblin> even networkmanager connects like it should
<Zabulus> anyone know anything about usb mice freezing after a couple minutes in 7.04?
<kblin> what kind of linux is this, allowing me to fix problems by rebooting a couple of times? ;)
<nosrednaekim> wow..
<nosrednaekim> kblin: did you try pulling out the battery?
<nosrednaekim> Zabulus: never seen it
<nosrednaekim> Zabulus: maybe there is a bug though.
<Zabulus> well, ive looked around, people mention it in several places, but ive been unable to find a suitable fix
<kblin> nosrednaekim: nope. just booted into windows, shut that down again, and when booting again, as soon as the kernel was up, I had a feedback beep that I could mute just fast enough to wake my significant other anyway ;)
<nosrednaekim> wow... :)
<nosrednaekim> dunno what to say..
* BluesKaj is reminded of new nomenclature for spouses, partners and GFs :)
<dasKreech> BluesKaj: Which is?
<nosrednaekim> lucky you :)
<BluesKaj> my significant other
<dasKreech> ah right :)
<dasKreech> I don't have a girlfriend
<nosrednaekim> pretty safe I think..
<dasKreech> I just know a girl who would be real angry if she heard me say that
<BluesKaj> personally I think it's too PC for my taste , but ...to each his/her own I guess
<Zabulus> well, im gonna leave this open, so if anyone finds out how to fix the mouse problem, just message me, i should get it eventually
<dasKreech> BluesKaj: Ambiguity is in
<dasKreech> Ask those who took out home loans!
<BluesKaj> consumers!
<BluesKaj> we're nothing but revenue generators
<kblin> hehe
<MojoPikon> Hi everybody =D
<kblin> be darned, even the dmesg output is identical, apart from the timestamp
<nosrednaekim> heh.... and pretty dumb ones at that
<BluesKaj> kblin, NM me I'm just old and grumpy and like to rant every so often
<nosrednaekim> hello MojoPikon
<kblin> BluesKaj: it's two in the morning, I expect everybody has the right to be grumpy at that time of day :)
<dasKreech> kblin: Leave Grandpa alone!!
<ardchoille> lol
<kblin> anyway, thanks for the help everyone..
<nosrednaekim> kblin: NP
<SalsaDoom> Hi fellas. Is there any documentation on how to upgrade from kubuntu 6.06 to something else? I can only find docs for Ubuntu, nothing Kubuntu specific
<nosrednaekim> SalsaDoom: the command line version of the instructions are exactly the same
<SalsaDoom> Well, it seems to be that the command line version very clearly not recomended
<nosrednaekim> SalsaDoom: ah..
<nosrednaekim> hmm
<MojoPikon> salsadoom: vim /etc/apt/sources.list <enter>  <esc> :1,$s/edgy/feisty <enter> <esc> :wq <enter>  apt-get dist-upgrade <enter> may be the way =D
<Mr_Sonoma> i've used it in the past
<MojoPikon> (oh, I forgot "apt-get update" before apt-get dist-upgrade, sorry) ^^
<SalsaDoom> Erhm, thats too bad.
<MojoPikon> why? I did it 10 minutes ago on my iBook... it just works =D
<SalsaDoom> Well, I believe that it worked for you, but I'm doing this remotely and when its clearly labeled that it will break things, I'm inclined to believe you are a lucky person and that I probably would not be
<ardchoille> MojoPikon: It may work for you, but it may break everything for others. I did that and both times (diff releases) it broke almost everything.
<ardchoille> SalsaDoom: Someone noted that in order for it to work right, you have to do a fresh install, then before anything else, do the upgrade.
<dasKreech> SalsaDoom: third party repos?
<contrast83> !worksforme
<ubotu> Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should (and especially recommend to others). Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/worksforme/
<SalsaDoom> ardchoille, hmmm, I think I'll just play it safe ;P
<dasKreech> SalsaDoom: third party repos?
<SalsaDoom> dasKreech, perhaps that'll work just as well. Really the computer works fine, 6.06 isn't really old or bad in any way. Its just that its my moms computer, and shes got some hardware that isn't supported on 6.06.
<SalsaDoom> Well, a little webcam thingy
<dasKreech> SalsaDoom: did You try to install the webcam ?
<SalsaDoom> If the upgrade path was simple, then that would have done the job fine, but since its not your probably on the money when you suggest a 3rd party repo.
<SalsaDoom> dasKreech, of course ;)
<SalsaDoom> Its just not supported by 6.06's old kernel version
<dasKreech> Ah
<ardchoille> SalsaDoom: Laso, 6.06 is an LTS release.. supported for 3 years on the desktop, 5 years on the server.
<dasKreech> ardchoille: Pointless if it doesn't work
<ardchoille> True
<Doctor_Nick> :Q
<Doctor_Nick> :F
<dasKreech> hydrogen: Where is alfred?
<hydrogen> New York!
<dasKreech> hydrogen: Ah Ok
<swanfl> does anyone here run kubuntu through vmware?
<dasKreech> swanfl: I wanna
<swanfl> you wanna?
<dasKreech> Yup
* Biovore runs kubuntu on vmware all the time
<swanfl> so you don't right now? oh too bad
<swanfl> I need help with vmware tools
<Biovore> I don't ussualy mess with vmware tools..
<Biovore> dosn't work as nice as it does on windows..
<swanfl> right, but I need to be able ot switch between the guest and the host
<swanfl> especially when copying from one and pasting to the other
<Biovore> http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/ubuntu/install-vmware-tools-on-ubuntu-edgy-eft/
<Biovore> That for edgy.. but I think the same procedure still applies
<Biovore> I havn't tried the vmware tools thing for pasting..
<Biovore> the guest resize to fit window thing does work.. but you have to manualy start the thing that does it..
<swanfl> ah
<ardchoille> What is it? Gutsy ? and ? Herron?
<swanfl> Herron?
<ardchoille> Happy Herron?
<swanfl> I'm working on feisty
<Biovore> Herron is the releasy after gusty
<Biovore> hasn't started development yet..
<ardchoille> Right
<swanfl> hey there's another question, how do I upgrade to gutsy from feisty
<ardchoille> Gutsy Gibbon?
<Biovore> there will be help on that soon..
<Biovore> gusty is still getting finalized
<swanfl> ok cool
<swanfl> how do I upgrade to kde 3.5.7?
<Biovore> compile it..
<dasKreech> !info libxine-extracodecs
<ubotu> libxine-extracodecs: the xine video/media player library, transitional package. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1.1.4-2ubuntu3 (feisty), package size 38 kB, installed size 68 kB
<dasKreech> !info libxine-extracodecs gutsy
<swanfl> compile it?
<Biovore> as download the source.. and build it..
<swanfl> there is nothing in the repositories?
<Biovore> nope
<swanfl> ouch
<Biovore> not for feisty
<Biovore> not much has changed anyway
<dasKreech> !info libxine-extracodecs gutsy
<swanfl> I suppose that's true
<dasKreech> !ping
<ubotu> pong
<dasKreech> !info libxine-extracodecs gutsy
<Biovore> its there
<dasKreech> Biovore: libxine-extra ?
<Jucato> Biovore: KDE 3.5.7 for Feisty? compile it?
<Jucato> http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-357.php
<Jucato> when swanfl comes back, can someone please point him to that link ^^^
<Biovore> ah.. I see 3rd parity repos
<Jucato> er... kubuntu.org is not 3rd party
<dasKreech> Jucato: am I nuts or did libxine Disappear?
<Jucato> (but yeah you put it in the 3rd party tab...)
<Biovore> well have to add it..
<Jucato> !info libxine1-ffmpeg gutsy | dasKreech
<ubotu> daskreech: libxine1-ffmpeg: mpeg related plugins for libxine1. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.1.7-1ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 435 kB, installed size 908 kB
* dasKreech glares at ubotu
<Biovore> lol
<Jucato> yes, extracodecs is gone
<Biovore> it doesn't like you
<dasKreech> Jucato: wasn't it a meta package?
<Jucato> sort of. it just installed libxine1-ffmpeg
<ardchoille> Jucato: does ffmpeg replace extracodecs?
<Jucato> it's deprecated now in favor of kubuntu-restricted-extras
<Jucato> ardchoille: yes
<ardchoille> ok
<dasKreech> Jucato: No it didn't it installed libmad and One other
<Mr_Sonoma> the restricted extras packages are gone in gutsy?
<Jucato> Mr_Sonoma: no
<Jucato> dasKreech: what didn't install libmad?
<dasKreech> Jucato: It didn't just install ffmpegg it installed libmad as well as one other I think
<dasKreech> I just did it this morning
<Jucato> dasKreech: um... look at the depends of libxine1-ffmpeg
<dasKreech> Jucato: ah :) Of course :)
<dasKreech> How come it moved to universe? the license on MP3 changed?
* Jucato shrugs and points at #ubuntu-motu
<dasKreech> !find freecol
<ubotu> Package/file freecol does not exist in feisty
<dasKreech> Hmm
<dasKreech> Jucato: thanks Glad it's still just one easy file instead of the alphabet soup for gstreamer :)
<ardchoille> lol @ alphabet soup
<Jucato> well ubuntu users have one easy file now too
<dasKreech> Bout time
<Jucato> ubuntu-restricted-extras
<Jucato> :P
<newsense07> i installed the borealis sound theme and it works fine for me but my girlfriend wants it too, how do i set it as her default kde sound theme ?
<_stderr> hola, tengo un problema, acabo de instalar kubuntu feisty x86_64, y se me cuelga de ves en cuando, pero mal, alguna solucion, ya intente con acpi=off, pero ni me arranca :S
<Jucato> !es | _stderr
<ubotu> _stderr: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<_stderr> ubotu: ups sorry!
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ups sorry! - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<dasKreech> Jucato: that kubunut-restricted-extras is really kinda extra
<dasKreech> !info freeciv
<ubotu> Package freeciv does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<dasKreech> !info freeciv-data
<ubotu> freeciv-data: Civilization turn based strategy game (game data). In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0.8-3 (feisty), package size 3819 kB, installed size 11320 kB
<droach> i cant get file sharing to work in feisty fawn
<slackern> dasKreech: i think freeciv and freeciv-client are virtual packages or what they are called
<BluesKaj> dasKreech, what extras are in it ...don't see anything that most media stuff already needs or has
<slackern> !info freeciv-client-gtk
<ubotu> freeciv-client-gtk: Civilization turn based strategy game (GTK+ client). In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0.8-3 (feisty), package size 381 kB, installed size 1020 kB
<BluesKaj> !info kubuntu-restricted-extras
<ubotu> Package kubuntu-restricted-extras does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<Jucato> BluesKaj: it's only in gutsy
<Jucato> it installs flashplugin-nonfree, sun-java6-plugin, libxine1-ffmpeg, libdvdread3, libk3b2-mp3, liblame0, unrar, libtunepimp5-mp3
<BluesKaj> ok, already looked ant the tar file contents
<Jucato> the what? O.o
<BluesKaj> http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/multiverse/k/kubuntu-restricted-extras/
<Jucato> BluesKaj: have you tried http://packages.ubuntu.com ?
<Jucato> quite very useful. like apt-cache and apt-file in one
<Jucato> kubuntu-restricted-extras is just a metapackage, so it doesn't really contain much itself
<rockets> I'm installing Kubuntu on top of a normal ubuntu install but i dont want to replace the non-kde look and feel, e.g. gdm and the regular ubuntu usplash theme
<rockets> i already unmarked those in synaptic
<rockets> anything im missing?
<dasKreech> KDE?
<rockets> dasKreech, nono
<rockets> im saying
<rockets> did i miss UNMARKING anything
<rockets> i already marked kubuntu-desktop
<rockets> so that marked off tons of stuff to install
<dasKreech> rockets: I'm saying that you are missing out on KDE. Go man! install!!!
<dasKreech> Like a rocket!!
<rockets> oh
<rockets> lol
<BluesKaj> Jucato, dunno if I'm gonna go Gutsy , from what i see so far the ati drivers won't do DRI and 3D for apps like google earth , so I'm gonna wait til I hear about successful setups with my kind of hardware .
<rockets> BluesKaj, ATI driver does DRI, it doesnt do composite
<rockets> composite is coming next month
<BluesKaj> no kidding :)
<BluesKaj> got it "0" in the xorg file
<BluesKaj> rockets, I'm using a modded and patched fglrx driver for lower end ati onboard graphics , which is sufficient for my needs
<rockets> BluesKaj, huh how is that possible, its not open source, how is it modifie
<rockets> modified*
<BluesKaj> rockets, check this site http://www.howforge.com/how-to-setup-fglrx-for-ubuntu-feisty
<rockets> i alrweird.
<rockets> weird*
<rockets> well if it works it works
<BluesKaj> quite a few ppl with the X200M up to 1400 Radeon graphics have used that tutorial successfully
<Doctor_Nick> :E
<BluesKaj> rockets , i've even got it working in conjunction with my TV Wonder Pro capture card and tvtime .
<rockets> ocol
<rockets> cool*
<rockets> so you have the .38 driver?
<rockets> Because I can't reccomend the .41 driver enough. IT works great even on unsupported cards
<rockets> I have it on my X1150M
<rockets> a laptop integrated card
<rockets> read: peice of junk
<BluesKaj> rockets, no mine is the .35.5
<rockets> ok
<BluesKaj> is the .41 the new ati offering that was in the news a few weeks back ?
<rockets> BluesKaj, yes, the one with the huge performance boosts
<rockets> it works so amazingly compared to the older fglrx
<rockets> annnnnd the catalyst control center isnt useless anymore
<BluesKaj> oh, din't know it was available already
<rockets> yup
<BluesKaj> ati site?
<rockets> BluesKaj, yeah but at the driver download site, say that you have an HD series card
<rockets> otherwise you can only download the older one
<rockets> .42 supports all cards officially
<BluesKaj> oh really ?
<rockets> .41 doesnt
<rockets> .42 is out next month
<BluesKaj> ok, maybe I'll wait til then ...works in gutsy I assume ?
<rockets> im sure it does.
<rockets> oh actually
<eddyspagetty> hi, how can i add with the "ls" command the content of subfolders?
<rockets> you never know, it might have been released after the feature freeze
<NickPresta> eddyspagetty, `ls -R`
<rockets> eddyspagetty, theres no such thing as a folder
<eddyspagetty> thc
<rockets> its a directory
<eddyspagetty> thx
<NickPresta> eddyspagetty, `man ls` for more information
<rockets> NickPresta, when I ask somebody for help and they just tell me "man foo" I feel like hitting them.
<Jucato> you might feel better with man:foo in Konqueror?
<rixon> #foo works too, also in alt+f2
<rockets> har har
<rixon> (:
<NickPresta> rockets, I agree with you but for `ls`, there isn't much I can say without more information. I would assume `man ls` and looking at the various options shouldn't be too tough, right?
<rockets> NickPresta, yes but if somebody wanted to read the man page they wouldnt be asking
<rockets> or maybe he looked and missed it so hes asking here
<Jucato> but if they didn't know about "man ls", they would still be asking :)
<NickPresta> rockets, I told him `ls -R` and if he wasn't aware of `ls`, he would certainly be interested in `man ls` :)
<rockets> NickPresta, he mentioned ls
<rockets> he knew ls
<rockets> but its possible he doesnt know about man
<NickPresta> rockets, okay, I'll defer all problems to you :)
<rockets> NickPresta, great!
<Jucato> at least NickPresta answered directly, then suggested reading the man page for more info
<gary_> hello
<NickPresta> !hi | gary_
<ubotu> gary_: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<eddyspagetty> NickPresta: thx, that was the command i searched :)
<dasKreech> Doctor_Nick: What are those for?
<nzk> Whenever I set a resolution of higher than 1024x768 in either GNOME or KDE, there are artifacts all over the screen, and it's hard to describe. It's basically tiled, as a wallpaper would be if you set it to "tiled" should it be lower than your resolution, but with horrendous artifacts everywhere. This happened after I dpkg reconfigured xorg. Is there anything short of reinstallation of Ubuntu that I can do to fix this problem?
<Minataku> nzk: Reconfigure xorg again
<nzk> Again?
<nzk> :\
<nzk> What's the command, again?
<Minataku> Me, I would use "sudo xorgconfig"
<nzk> This same problem led to 7 of my 40 or so reformats in the past year.
<Minataku> Which does it all manually via CLI
<Minataku> You'll need to know the hardware you have exactly
<Minataku> Since it seems that the automatic configuration is failing
<nzk> 'xorgconfig - command not found'
<Minataku> ...
<Minataku> What the heck
<darth> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Minataku> darth: We need a manual configuration
<Minataku> Don't tell me, BTW, that *buntu takes xorgconfig out
<Minataku> Darkrift412: Do they?
<Minataku> Er
<Minataku> darth
<Minataku> Sorry, Darkrift412
<nzk> darth: :\ It'll screw it up again.
<darth> oops ! there should be a space between reconfigure and xserver-xorg
<darth> I thought that was the manual way of doing it or am I missing something?
<Minataku> I dunno
<Minataku> I don't use Kubuntu or even Debian anymore
<Minataku> I replaced Debian with NetBSD on the machine that ran it
<darth> I'm on Kubuntu 7.04 .How do you like BSD?
<nzk> Argh.
<nzk> I don't want to reformat because I'll lose all my crap.
<gary_> question: has anyone figured a way to correctly set up an MS Wireless Intellimouse Explorer 2?  I think it's 9 buttons, since the wheel scrolls up/down, left/right and middleclick
<gary_> it has 2 thumb buttons which are supposed to nav back and forward along with the standard left and right buttons
<Minataku> darth: NetBSD I like very much
<Minataku> FreeBSD I don't care for too much
<dasKreech> http://www.foxnews.com/story/0,2933,297501,00.html
<dasKreech> :-D
<dasKreech> nice screenshot
<BluesKaj> Minataku, netBSD doesn't see my ethernet card ...guess i have to config it manually
<rockets> Yaay I have the KDEs now!
<dasKreech> rockets: and the Iraq :)
<dasKreech> Like such as
<rockets> dasKreech, what a great SNL skit
<dasKreech> rockets: All I gotta say is alt+space and alt+Ctrl+A
<darlok> Could someone please tell me how to mount a VCD disc?
<greencookie> whassup
<darlok> Could someone please tell me how to mount a VCD disc?
<Biovore> isn't a VCD a iso image.. just like a normal cd..
<Biovore> with a mpeg file on it..
<darlok> Biovore: I'm not sure... I just know it won't mount and "mplayer vcd://1" doesn't work.
<stdin> mplayer vcd:///dev/dvd ?
<darlok> stdin: It's in my CD drive, not DVD.  Does that matter?
<stdin> no, /dev/dvd should point to the read /dev/whatever device
<stdin> same as /dev/cdrom
<darlok> stdin: Hmm... tried it in my DVD-ROM and this time mplayer tried to play it, but then exited with a "End of file" message
<frb> ok, so I have a new PC, and I put in the Kubuntu 7.04 dvd, and booted up
<darlok> Even VLC can't play it.
<frb> it went through the progressbar, but now I have a blank screen
<darlok> Oh well, I'll mess with it later.  Thanks.
<frb> there is a blinking underscore cursor at the top left
<frb> and if I hit enter, it goes down one line
<frb> looks like the nv driver doesn't like me
<frb> can I do a full install from text mode?
<stdin> frb: if you use the alternate cd
<frb> all I have is the 64bit dvd :/
<Jucato> stdin: I think the dvd has that feature?
<frb> how about force VESA?
<stdin> ohh, you're using the DVD, then yeah
<frb> ugh, I just looked at lspci, my entire system is "nVidia Corporation Unknown device"
<Jucato> frb: when you boot up the DVD, do you get to a menu asking you which installation you want to do?
<frb> Jucato: I did get the grub menu
<Jucato> there should be an option there to install in text mode?
<frb> I have start or install, start or install in safe graphics mode, and the rest are useless
* frb tries safe graphics mode
<Jucato> hm... that would be strange...
<frb> well, safe graphics seems to work
<lewix>  i typed in apt-get update and I see a couple of file being updates in the cmd. Then I see adept update that has files in the waitlist waiting for my approval to update them
<lewix> I don't get it
<lewix> <lewix> I thought apt-get already did the job
<Jucato> apt-get update just checks for updates.
<lewix> ooh so how do I install update with apt-get
<Jucato> it doesn't really upgrade anything. that's what apt-get upgrade or dist-upgrade is for
<lewix> ah ok
<lewix> now I see
<Jucato> sudo apt-get upgrade <--- safe upgrade; sudo apt-get dist-upgrade <--- full upgrade
<lewix> Jucato, what the difference
<Jucato> safe and full :)
<lewix> i dont get it
<Jucato> upgrade just upgrades what you have installed. it doesn't install anything new that you don't have yet
<Jucato> so for example, if you already have package A installed, and a new version of package A is available, but needs package B to be installed too, it won't upgrade package A
<lewix> ok
<lewix> thanks Jucato
<Jucato> dist-upgrade does the full thing. hook, line and sinker
<Zabulus> has anyone had any problems with usb mice freezing randomly?
<nixternal> Zabulus: only when the battery starts to die...but I think I have noticed it once or twice previously with my wireless usb microsoft mouse
<Zabulus> im not even talking wireless
<Zabulus> wired laser mouse, usb, when i start up kubuntu, it works fine for a little while, then freezes
<Zabulus> can still use the keyboard though
<frb> I think kubuntu just hung
<nixternal> hrmm, I have a wired laser mouse and don't think I have ever noticed an issue
<frb> I managed to boot in safe graphics mode, ran the install, booted, got past grub
<frb> now I have a blue triple gear image, a progress bar that stopped with maybe 1% complete
<frb> if I use ctrl-alt-F1, it just says "Loading, please wait..." and has a flashing cursor
<frb> now it dropped me to /bin/sh in the initramfs
<dasKreech> run a fsck ?
<frb> can't, it doesn't seem to detect the hd
<dasKreech> no /dev ?
<frb> alert! /dev/disk/by-uuid/<uuid> does not exist.
<dasKreech> Right of course
<rockets> Is there any way to make conversation display the channel list more like xchat does
<rockets> the list in a box on the left hand side
<rockets> i dont like tabs
<stdin> rockets: Settings > configure konversation > tabs
<rockets> stdin, i looked there
<rockets> when i tell it to put the tabs on the left they just dissapear
<rockets> ah nvr mind
<rockets> there it goes
<rockets> im dumb
<rockets> hehe
<frb> rockets: you could also try kvirc, it seems to be much more like xchat, without the suck
<nixternal> hehe
<rockets> xchat doesnt suck!
<nixternal> ya, and I maintain kvirc :)
<stdin> rockets: well that's the setting that does it
<rockets> anyway its fine now
<rockets> thanks
* stdin remembers "someone" complaining very loudly about how konversation should default to tabs on the bottom instead of on the left, so it was changed
<frb> I prefer tabs on the top, I just got tired of changing it, so now it's on the left
<stdin> if you have more than 4 tabs open, the bottom/top becomes a very restrictive area
<frb> if I have more than 4 tabs open, I know it's time to leave some channels
<rockets> yeah
<rockets> grr how do i tell kde to use pulseaudio
<rockets> im looking in the sound system
<rockets> i see Esd
<rockets> alsa
<rockets> OSS
<frb> ok, so the livecd is booting again, and will boot fine
<frb> after installing, it won't boot fine
<frb> how can I fix this ?
<rockets> stdin, who is this someone
<dasKreech> frb: how far does it reach?
<frb> when I boot the installed system, it doesn't reach anything, it loads /bin/sh with a (initramfs) prompt
<rockets> grrrrr pulseaudio
<rockets> argh
<rockets> i got it working through such a hack
<rockets> installed the Esd compatibility library for pulse
<rockets> and told kde to use ESD
<stdin> rockets: just some guy who likes to complain a lot rather than change one setting
<rockets> stdin, grr.
<lewix> how do I start the sound server: artsd &?
<gangbk> my wmv9 porn ain't workin, can somebody help ???!!! PLEASE ???  I BEG OF YOU!!!!
<rockets> stdin, btw are there any hacks to get gmail working with konqueror? i changed my user agent
<rockets> gangbk are you serious?
<gangbk> :)
<kloplop> how do I fix this error? "sudo: /var/run/sudo/kloplop owned by uid 1000, should be uid 0"
<rockets> gangbk, either way when all else fails use VLC
<gangbk> bahhh
<lewix> I installed the last version of flash but I still have trouble watching videos
<rockets> kaffeine+xine plays wmv just fine
<lewix> how do I start the sound server: artsd &?
<dasKreech> frb: Maybe try a new parameter on the grub?
<stdin> rockets: don't think so, they use some doggy javascript on gmail
<gangbk> does it ?  wmv9 doesn't work
<dasKreech> frb: laptop?
<frb> dasKreech: no, crazy-new PC
<gangbk> maybe i have to upgrade codecs ?
<stdin> kloplop: try "sudo -K"
<kloplop> same
<dasKreech> frb: that might be an issue. how crazy new? Barcelona?
<frb> not that new
<frb> NV 7025/630a motherboard
<kloplop> I changed the folder permissions on the /var/ folder and some how broke the sudo opperations and recieve this error:sudo: /var/run/sudo/kloplop owned by uid 1000, should be uid 0
<frb> oddly enough, it looks like my wireless card may be the only thing working flawlessly
<dasKreech> frb
<dasKreech> ha did you try Gutsy?
<frb> nope, I just picked up 7.04 because I don't like betas
<frb> I think I have a suse 10.2 dvd around here somewhere too though
<gangbk> what is the difference between 7.04 and 6.06 ?
<stdin> kloplop: general rule, don't change permissions on a top level directory.  try "rm /var/run/sudo/kloplop" then you should change the permissions back, they were like that for a reason
<rockets> gangbk, 6.06 is much older . . . 7.04 is a much smoother desktop experience.
<kloplop> thanks, I will try that
<Biovore> 6.06 is the long term support version..
<stdin> gangbk: 6.06 was released in 2006/06 and 7.04 was released in 2007/04
<Biovore> other versions only have a 2 year life span
<rockets> if you want LTS wait till the release after gutsy, 6.06 is too dated
<kloplop> it wouldn't let me remove the folder, permision denied
<gangbk> i just installed 6.06 ... have it up and running well... except the wmv9 problem
<rockets> unless you MUST have lts now
<Jucato> Biovore: make that 18 months
<dasKreech> !w32codecs
<ubotu> Seveas has a popular 3rd party repository for several packages, including the win32 codecs: see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - See also !Codecs
<gangbk> awesome
<Biovore> Jucato: rgr. its something like that.. veries
<stdin> never varies, always 18 months unless LTS
* Jucato weakly nods
<gangbk> i just need something stable and supported ... just for net access
<Jucato> LTS is ideally rock stable (YMMV)... and a bit dated because of that stability
<gangbk> is there an apt-get for newest codecs ?
<Jucato> (just like Debian stable)
<Biovore> yeah.. LTS is good for servers realy.. desktop it a bit outdated
<kloplop> I am still getting access denied and rm /var/run/sudo/kloplop replies "Access denied"
<Jucato> Biovore: believe it or not, some user like it that way :/
<stdin> kloplop: you need to reboot then, that will remove the file
<Jucato> users*
<Biovore> yeah.. I use LTS on workstation machines...
<Jucato> on desktops I mean...
<Biovore> Things I need to have in a stable configuration for longer then 18 months.
<kloplop> ok, I will come back then.
<Biovore> LTS -> Work
<Biovore> STS -> Play
<stdin> LTS ha, I'm not even running a stable version of Kubuntu (And haven't for over a year)
<dasKreech> kloplop: or sudo
<Jucato> cuting edge -> work :)
<Jucato> cutting*
<Biovore> I have a box still running brezzy
<gangbk> :(  stdin
<frb-home> ok, so wireless works fine from the livecd environment
* Jucato researches on the subtle diff cutting_edge bleeding_edge
<stdin> almost as soon as the toolchain for hardy is released I'll upgrade again
<frb-home> konq can't resolve google, but konversation works
<Jucato> stdin: I usually wait until the 3rd or 4th alpha... but depends on my mood heheh
<dasKreech> Jucato: it's reverse logic
<bigleon> \
<stdin> Jucato: this is my "play" machine, I have a desktop with edgy/feisty dualboot if I really need it :)
<dasKreech> bleeding edge is newer. Though the idea is that it's so cutting edge it's covered with blood. Though of course that should take longer ....
<frb-home> actually, konq can't connect to anything
<gangbk> has anyone had their windows installation sp2 cd not recognize its own files on an install ?
<dasKreech> I have a warty box somewhere
<Jucato> frb-home: it might be a DNS problem... how to solve that... I don't really know :(
<NickPresta> gangbk, I've had Windows SP2 do a lot of strange things :)
<frb-home> Jucato: irc works fine, ssh works fine
<Jucato> frb-home: yes. that happens usually with DNS problems.
<Jucato> IRC works but not HTTP
<kloplop> Thankyou for helping me, stdin
<Biovore> frb-home: Many people have complained of this.. I havn't been able to get this problem to show up here.. :-/
<gangbk> it said missing files la la la ... please insert Windows Sp2 CD... uh this is the one Dell gave me, it says Windows Sp2 reinstallation CD
<stdin> kloplop: so you can sudo again now?
<Biovore> so I can't tell you want is actualy wrong
<gangbk> i must be retarded
<gangbk> the best thing is when it couldn't recognize its own built in Wifi card
<raquel> I'm having issues with adept - I've already ran the donsole to
<raquel> sudo apt-get -f install:
<raquel> oh that was the wrong paste
<gangbk> sudo apt-get install  ????
<raquel> dpkg --configure -a
<stdin> you mean...
<stdin> !aptfix
<ubotu> If Adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole:  sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a 
<stdin> ?
<raquel> that didn't do anything
<gangbk> are you trying to install adept ?
<frb-home> w3m works
<frb-home> so it must be a kde lib/app didn't reread the resolv.conf
<gangbk> nmd
<raquel> how do I run adept from the console in order that I can see what it's doing?
<Jucato> adept_manager
<raquel> (and yeah did that sudo fuser thing too)
<Jucato> er.. kdesu adept_manager
<kloplop> yes I can do sudo and kdesu again, thanks.
<raquel> raquel@:~$ kdesu adept_manager
<raquel> X Error: BadDevice, invalid or uninitialized input device 154
<stdin> !paste | raquel
<ubotu> raquel: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<raquel>   Major opcode:  143
* mode/#kubuntu [+o Jucato]  by ChanServ
<raquel>   Minor opcode:  3
<stdin> !baddevice | raquel
<ubotu> raquel: If you are receiving an error similar to "X Error: BadDevice, invalid or uninitialized input device 168", it can be safely ignored. If you want to get rid of the error messages then please visit this page: http://seerofsouls.com/wiki/How-Tos/BadDeviceErrors
<raquel>   Resource id:  0x0
* mode/#kubuntu [+b %raquel!*@*]  by Jucato
<Jucato> bah..
<Jucato> quiet doesn't work
<stdin> was just about to do that actually
<stdin> works here
<stdin> ie: no flood :)
<Jucato> ah only I see it :)
<frb-home> apt-get works
* Jucato waits
* mode/#kubuntu [-b %raquel!*@*]  by Jucato
* frb-home installs firefox to make sure this is a konq/kio_http thing
<Jucato> raquel: next time, don't paste multiple lines inside the channel
<frb-home> afk
* mode/#kubuntu [-o Jucato]  by ChanServ
<raquel> jucato - I don't usually - it's just more time efficient at the moment
<NickPresta> !attitude | raquel
<ubotu> raquel: The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<raquel> that and 'this nick belongs to someone else
<Jucato> time efficient?
<stdin> tough :) no flooding  kthks
<rockets> I feel like this is a silly question
<rockets> but how can i make katapult start at the beginning of every session
<rockets> WITHOUT having to save the session
<Jucato> !autostart | rockets
<ubotu> rockets: To make programs autostart with your KDE session, you can make a link to it in ~/.kde/Autostart. The package 'kcontrol-autostart' makes a kcontrol item for handling items in that directory.
<rockets> ah ok
* Jucato decides it's not time efficient to help people who inconvenience others for their own sake
<NickPresta> I thought the same time, Jucato :)
<newbi> hi
<raquel> fine I understand - is there a fix for this - or do I sscrap this instal and start from scratch again
<NickPresta> s/time/thing/ god I'm tired
<NickPresta> raquel, I believe stdin already provided a solution.
<NickPresta> !baddevice | raquel
<ubotu> raquel: If you are receiving an error similar to "X Error: BadDevice, invalid or uninitialized input device 168", it can be safely ignored. If you want to get rid of the error messages then please visit this page: http://seerofsouls.com/wiki/How-Tos/BadDeviceErrors
<raquel> that is not the actuall issue = read the rest = ie about the server
<newbi> im looking to install my webcam "trust wb 5400"the option camorama doenst work with it
<dasKreech> !webcam
<ubotu> Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<stdin> raquel: we didn't see the rest, you were muted. paste it to pastebin
<SeanTater> kmix will play my microphone though my speakers, which is good. So where does it get that information so I can record it?
<newbi> how do i open an exe file to place my own drivers for my webcam can work?
<raquel> ok so on this tex bin thing -= how do I show it here now
<stdin> post the url here
<newbi> do i change the extention exe to tar,rar,zip or what so ever?
<stdin> newbi: you don't, you can't use windows drivers because they are windows drivers
<raquel> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/38207/
<dasKreech> I'm still confused as to how to set the Buttons on my multimedia keyboard to a channel of my soundcard
<raquel> newbi - try Wine to run them
<Biovore> well windows drivers probably won't work on linux..
<newbi> raquel: wine??why will i want to run wine for my webcam?how will it work for kopete?
<stdin> take out the "probably" in that sentence and it'll be true
<xgod069> hello anyone albe to help with kubuntu
<gangbk> lol
<gangbk> windows drivers sometimes don't even work for windows  :)
<Biovore> stdin: well there is ndis..
<raquel> It won't but it could run with the Windows version of Messenger
<Biovore> but thats for wifi cards mostly
<newbi> rap
<dasKreech> xgod069: that's what this room is for
<stdin> Biovore: only for wifi driver, and only because they just use firmware not "drivers" as such
<Biovore> rgr
<newbi> raquel: i dont want no windows version of msn i want kopete
<Biovore> newbi: what webcam?
<xgod069> can someone pm me that know's somewhat about the kubuntu system based off of Window's programs
<Jucato> xgod069: come again?
<raquel> newbi - sorry I don't know much more about web cams
<gangbk> ?
<stdin> xgod069: ask in the channel so we can all see the question
<Biovore> raquel: what kind of web cam?  model number, manufacture?
<Jucato> xgod069: didn't quite get your question
<dasKreech> xgod069: You have a better chance of an answer here and that answer may help others
<xgod069> i'm trying to install wine into kubutnu so i can run WoW but it wont let me install it or uptade it in the konsole
<raquel> Biovore = newbi has the cam instal
<Biovore> ah..
<stdin> xgod069: how are you trying?
<dasKreech> xgod069: How are you trying to instal it?
<newbi> Biovore: trust wb-5400
<Jucato> !wow
<ubotu> Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<raquel> xgod069 apt-get install wine
<stdin> sudo ^
<xgod069> tryed that =/
<xgod069> it just go's blank
<dasKreech> xgod069: What do you mean?
<xgod069> then when i try to update it it say's cannot connect to server list then blank agian
<dasKreech> You get back the command prompt?
<raquel> hmm that is how I instaled it - by changce are you one an AMD 64 machine
<newbi> lol
<xgod069> lol no
<dasKreech> xgod069: can You pastebin your sources list
<raquel> sorry about my typing - I hte this keyboard
<xgod069> i will try leme check real quick
<dasKreech> !paste | xgod069
<ubotu> xgod069: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<gangbk> http://www.winehq.org/site/download
<gangbk> try any of these ?  http://www.winehq.org/site/download
<dasKreech> The file is /etc/apt.sources.list
<dasKreech> gangbk: apt-get update not working is a larger issue :)
<gangbk> ahhh
<Jucato> dasKreech: misplaced a punctuation there :)
<gangbk> gedit /etc/apt.sources.list
<raquel> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/38207/  < that was from earlier - can someone look at it
<gangbk> sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<Jucato> gangbk: kdesu kate /etc/apt/sources.list
<stdin> gangbk: gedit is for gnome and NEVER use sudo with GUI apps
<xgod069> >.< i'm so confused lol
<dasKreech> xgod069: find the file /etc/apt/sources.list
<stdin> press Alt+F2 and put in kdesu kate /etc/apt/sources.list
<dasKreech> ^^^ that works
<stdin> then copy all of the text and paste in to the pastebin site
<stdin> then post the address back
<raquel> no one has looked at my pastebin - but they wonder why I flooded the chat??
<xgod069> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/38209/
<xgod069> O.o
<raquel> You don't have may selected..
<raquel> many
<newbi> konq est vraiment moch pour certain site :(
<Jucato> newbi: #kubuntu-fr
<stdin> xgod069: replace what you have with this one http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/38210/
<newbi> Jucato: no need
<dasKreech> raquel: been playing with xauth have we?
<stdin> newbi: then only speak english in this channel
<raquel> I am trying to run a lot of Windows aps on Kubuntu :D
<newbi> Jucato: i'll be still here waitting to see if anyone can help me install my webcam
<xgod069> >.< it wont let me write to the file
<stdin> xgod069: you opened it with "kdesu kate /etc/apt/sources.list" ?
<raquel> but I need some things for for WINE to work  and my adept has failed
<SilentDis> hello :)
<xgod069> i ran the command that i was told to
<stdin> xgod069: no matter, close it without saving and open again with "kdesu kate /etc/apt/sources.list" then overwrite with the one I gave you
<dasKreech> raquel: What did you do with xauth?
<xgod069> ok replaced the txt
<raquel> I allowed control of this desktop from my dad's desktop (also running Kubuntu
<SilentDis> is there a tool in KDE to choose the 'default' network connection to use?  I have a slow 'net access via eth0, and EVDO high-speed available, managed by kppp.  everything still 'favors' the slow connection on eth0.  Short of disabling eth0 (which does work, but I can't get to other network resources then), is there any way to do this?
<stdin> xgod069: ok, now in konsole put "sudo apt-get update"
<juliano> oi
<xgod069> :O it ask for pass
<stdin> xgod069: yep, put yours in
<dasKreech> raquel: well something you did made it more difficult for apps on the local machine to get permission
<xgod069> is not known on line 1 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list.d/winehq.list
<raquel> I'm geting a lot of Warning: No X authentication info set for display :0.0
<stdin> xgod069: ok, you need to remove that file, it's just getting in the way and causing errors, so do "sudo rm /etc/apt/sources.list.d/winehq.list" then "sudo apt-get update" again
<raquel> cannot connect to X server :0.0
<dasKreech> raquel: yes You set instructions for your remote computers to connect
<dasKreech> You need to set ones for the local as well
<xgod069> :O! bah more problems
<xgod069> no such directery
<raquel> this issue with adept started before I set that to allow my father to see what I am doing on this computer
<stdin> xgod069: what was the exact command you put in?
<xgod069> sudo rm /ect/apt/sources.list.d/winehq.list
<stdin> xgod069: it's "sudo rm /etc/apt/sources.list.d/winehq.list"  't' and 'c' the other way round :p
<newbi> will easycam install the right driver for my trust cam?
<xgod069> >.< :P
<dasKreech> raquel: I'm assuming adept doesn't start
* newbi wait and see
<dasKreech> !tab | xgod069
<ubotu> xgod069: You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<raquel> dasKreech - no it wn't strart and apt-get is giv\ing a string of errors
<dasKreech> xgod069: tab is very useful
<dasKreech> raquel: What string of errors. pastebin please
<xgod069> ok it updated correctly now what
<SilentDis> problem: 2 net connections, one on eth0, the other managed by KPPP.  How can I tell all apps to use the KPPP connection, rather than the eth0 connection?
* newbi sees it's 1 in the morning but not going to sleep untill he gets his webcam working if not he going to sell it or give it back to the shop to buy a light screen saber
<stdin> xgod069: now you can do "sudo apt-get install wine" to install wine :)
<stdin> xgod069: or you can use Adept, which ever you want
<xgod069> niceness it's installing
<dasKreech> newbi: did you read the webcam page?
<raquel> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/38214/
<raquel> BRB
<Biovore> sudo apt-get update
<Biovore> sudo apt-get upgrade
<newbi> dasKreech: yes im readding alot of pages right now.i just install easycam drivers to see if it works
<xgod069> stdin: ok now that it's installed how do i go about running it?
<dasKreech> newbi: ok
<stdin> xgod069: see this guide https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine#head-3acca7686806077923c05fa38c442e856ffacc54
<SilentDis> Biovore: do it all in 1 line.  sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude upgrade && sudo aptitude dist-upgrade && sudo aptitude autoclean
<raquel> back
<dasKreech> raquel: Wrong command
<dasKreech> raquel: sudo apt-get update
<newbi> stdin: what is Bus 004 Device 002: ID 0c45:624e Microdia?i only got 2 things in my usb port,my benq mouse and my trust webcam.i dot know nothing about :Bus 004 Device 002: ID 0c45:624e Microdia
<xgod069> stdin: lol the fun part :P
<xgod069> installing WoW
<xgod069> XD
<stdin> newbi: I don't know, does the name "Microdia" mean anything to you? have you googled it?
<newbi> stdin: easycam say to choose my webcam but i dont see it when i do lsusb
<stdin> xgod069: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WorldofWarcraft also, more specific instructions for WoW there
<raquel> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/38216/
<raquel> sudo apt-0get update output
<raquel> (I really hate this keybaord
* xp_killer is downloading bleach the movie :D
* SilentDis is listening to "Harem in Tuscany" by Gogol Bordello... and really enjoying it :D
<stdin> raquel: you haven't imported the wine gpg key "wget -q http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/apt/387EE263.gpg -O- | sudo apt-key add - "
<dasKreech> raquel: that's good. you may want to get the key for that last repo
<stdin> xp_killer: stop that
<dasKreech> stdin: You did not just do that out of  your head
<stdin> dasKreech: no, it's on the wine page which I had open for xgod069 :)
* Jucato wouldn't be surprised if he did
<xp_killer> stdin: stop what?chaging names?
<stdin> xp_killer: no, broadcasting potentially illegal activities
<dasKreech> xp_killer: Talking about warez
<dasKreech> that's a quickly bannable offence
<xp_killer> warez?
<dasKreech> Downloading movies
<xp_killer> what is warez?
<stdin> !pirate
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pirate - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<stdin> arr
<stdin> :p
<dasKreech> stdin: No man you gotta spell it with l337 talk
<Jucato> xp_killer: warez is a term mostly used for illegally acquired software
<stdin> !piracy | xp_killer
<ubotu> xp_killer: piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<Jucato> o4o? hm... that's new
<xp_killer> stdin: it not elegal it came out on dvd
<Jucato> xp_killer: so why are you downloading it?
<raquel> is there a way to tell it to install the updates (yes fixed the key issue already
<dasKreech> xp_killer: regardless do NOT talk about downloading movies music or software here
<dasKreech> raquel: apt-cache policy package I think
<stdin> raquel: "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" will do a "Full Upgrade"
* Jucato wonders why dasKreech said that...
<xp_killer> because the website said we could.the same site who sells the dvd but u got to pay.im paying by month. Jucato
<dasKreech> Jucato: He wanted to know if there was an upgrade for a package
<Jucato> dasKreech: um.. nope he/she didn't :)
<raquel> this still doesn't fix my adept issue..
<dasKreech> raquel: sorry. are you male or female?
<Jucato> xp_killer: ok then. I'll give you the benefit of the doubt. but next time do not talk about those as it will immediately be considered piracy
<stdin> xp_killer: regardless, it's potentially and illegal activity to download movies and even if it's not in your particular circumstance then it's still offtopic
<Jucato> considered/presumed
<raquel> female
<dasKreech> raquel: ok thanks
<n8k99> arrgh, and everybody knows that International Talk like a Pirate Day was so 2 days ago
<dasKreech> Jucato: Well she asked if a package was updated
<xp_killer> lol
<dasKreech> or so I though
<dasKreech> thought
<dasKreech> n8k99: Aye ma8ey..99
<xgod069> yea lol this is gonna take a while
<dasKreech> xgod069: Yeah wow is big. So is Wine
<xgod069> yea i knoticed
<dasKreech> raquel: agreed. but at least now you can normally install things while you sort that out
<raquel> erm this update is taking a while - 1/2 of them are security updates
<raquel> daskreech =- so true
<dasKreech> Jucato: I take it you don
<stdin> raquel: then that's a good thing you're installing them
<Jucato> dasKreech: don what?
<dasKreech> t wanna throw yourself at a xauth error ?
<Jucato> nope. haven't tried figuring that out
<xp_killer> trust webcam s***
<xp_killer> *
<raquel> my dad's computer would have been finished already....
<raquel> it's 6 x faster than this old P3
<dasKreech> raquel: Well if you did it on his you can just pull them across the network
<xgod069> lol if i was smart this copy of wow would have been done way faster in the 52x speed drive i have instead of this 16x dvd speed drive
<raquel> erm not yet we can't we can't seem to make these two properly communicate on the network yet
<dasKreech> Or as mounted ISOs
<raquel> (mostly because of the missing things on this computer
<raquel> hey it just replaced my grub :/
<dasKreech> Ha ha :)
<dasKreech> what's missing that you can't connect to a network ... and you can download?
<raquel> dasKreech - I'm not sure what's missing  - and EVERYTHINHG is downloadable
<dasKreech> raquel: sooo you can connect to the internet but not each other?
<raquel> well we can connect using ther
<raquel> try that again...
<xgod069> interesting
<raquel> we can connect using krdc/krfb thing
<raquel> but  otherwise no connection
<xgod069> the new version's of wine automaticly install the program's into a fake folder
<dasKreech> raquel: not even ssh ?
<raquel> ssh - thing that is one of the missing things on this computer
<dasKreech> ah you need the server?
<xgod069> afk for like idk um an hour while this installs :)
* xp_killer going to call the us for the company that made trust webcam to insult them >_<
<raquel> erm yeah - I have some idea that I need to set up some type of server on both sides and the we should be able to connect
<dasKreech> xp_killer: no need for insults let them know you are a Linux user and would appreciate the support
<raquel> but am mystified beyond that
<dasKreech> raquel: sudo apt-get install ssh on both
* xp_killer tinks he getting rid of kubuntu and might install to try it out one more time.didnt get much time to try it out
<dasKreech> then you can open konqueror and type fish://ip.add.re.ss
<raquel> ssh is installed on his (he's setting up a whole Apache server on his
<dasKreech> xp_killer: on a schedule ?
<dasKreech> apache and ssh are not related :)
<raquel> erm it ask for CD - have to go find it
<xp_killer> no lol.kubuntu....i'm a little oard with it now so i want to try other linux.i try ubuntu it's lame dont like it,it remind me of windows 95
<dasKreech> raquel: eek. You probbaly should take that out of your sources.list
* dasKreech chuckles
<frb> how can I find the boot line used for the livecd failsafe graphics mode?
<xgod069> we'll i know i'm done with window's forever =)
<frb> that seems to work, the installed system doesn't
<dasKreech> Jucato: You popped up on Planetkde again
<dasKreech> frb: press F6
<raquel> it's funny how whne you need a particular disk version you find 3 of the wrong version first
<Jucato> huH? wha?
<Jucato> dasKreech: troy's blog?
<dasKreech> For example, Jucato's or liquidat's websites often have good KDE content on it
<dasKreech> raquel: Yep. When it's done I'll help you get rid of that
<Jucato> yeah.that post "inspired" me to write that longish "Why KDE" post
<frb-home> dasKreech: I can't get it from the running livecd so I can put it in my grub conf on the installed system?
<dasKreech> frb-home: yes you can interrupt grub and insert it
<dasKreech> if it boots ok then you can make it more permanent
<frb-home> I thought there was a way to retrieve it in /proc
<frb-home> there it is, dmedg
<frb-home> Command line: BOOT_IMAGE=/casper/vmlinuz file=/cdrom/preseed/kubuntu.seed boot=casper xforcevesa initrd=/casper/initrd.gz quiet splash --
<raquel> why would my computer not recognize the Kubuntu CD
<dasKreech> xforcevesa is what you want
<frb-home> I think I may be missing modules in the initrd as well
<frb-home> since it didn't even get to the part about failing vesa, it never even got to init
<jawee_> I am getting this error when compiling software. I'm not sure what to set.
<jawee_> checking for X... configure: error: Can't find X libraries. Please check your installation and add the correct paths!
<Daisuke_Laptop> is what you're compiling in the repositories?
<xp_killer> for no reson everything just crash while i was watching a video.konq and firefow dont want to launch anymore
<xp_killer> correction nothing workin
<dasKreech> jawee_: you need xdevlibs
<jawee_> Daisuke_Laptop: yes, but the version in the repos is not quite working
<jawee_> dasKreech: thank you
<raquel> Kubuntu 7.04 _Feisty Fawn_ - Release i386 (20070417)'
<raquel> in the drive '/cdrom/' and press enter
<raquel> how do I abort and make it look online for htis
<dasKreech> raquel: you really should just take the apt-cdrom line out
<dasKreech> raquel: ^c
<LogicalDash> I want Kate to not open the Documents pane upon opening a file. Is there a way to do this?
<raquel> so '^c' - where?
<dasKreech> kdesu kate /etc/apt/sources.list
<dasKreech> raquel: sorry ^ means Ctrl
<dasKreech> LogicalDash: F12 I think
<dasKreech> Might be F11
<jawee_> dasKreech: Can I not get xdevlibs with the*buntu repos?
<dasKreech> jawee_: that's not the right name sorry
<Daisuke_Laptop> xorg-dev
<jawee_> thanks
<dasKreech> xserver-xorg-dev
<Daisuke_Laptop> that's the X libs
<dasKreech> or xorg-dev
<raquel> ok that stopped that install
<dasKreech> kdesu kate /etc/apt/sources.list
<raquel> hmm so how do i get ssh - without it asking for the stupid CD again
<dasKreech> raquel: kdesu kate /etc/apt/sources.list
<LogicalDash> dasKreech, what I'm looking for is a setting such that I can open Kate and not see the Documents pane, keyboard shortcuts don't help much.
<raquel> ok that open
<frb-home> ok, I found that my HD is /dev/sg0, how do I mount partitions from it?
<raquel> erm maybe not Kate cannot connect to X server:0.0
<Jucato> LogicalDash: simple. Open Kate, hide the Documents pane. Session -> Save
<jawee_> LogicalDash: Why not use KWrite?
<Jucato> (because kwrite isn't set as the default text editor in Kubuntu)
<frb-home> oh balderdash this is annoying
<Jucato> (and is actually hidden from the menu)
<dasKreech> raquel: of course not
<frb-home> aren't kate and kwrite the same engine anyway?
<dasKreech> ^c
<Jucato> frb-home: "use" the same engine, but are 2 different shells
<dasKreech> sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<jawee_> Jucato: oh, didn't realize. I don't use the menu too much. I motsly use katapult anyway.
<jawee_> that or alt+f2
<frb-home> my hardware is too new, linux isn't happy
* LogicalDash checks out KWrite
<Jucato> jawee_: well, you can't run kwrite from katapult too unless it's added to the menu
<Jucato> LogicalDash: kwrite is the simple text editor. no multiple documents, no session management
<jawee_> Jucato: I seemed to have added it at some point
<dasKreech> frb-home: Gutsy maybe? :-)
<Jucato> jawee_: I would have thought so :)
<LogicalDash> Jucato, I want the external tools and class browser
<frb-home> the only burner I have is here in this machine
<Jucato> LogicalDash: kwrite doesn't have those
<frb-home> this being the machine that doesn't work
<Jucato> hm.. class browser?
<LogicalDash> Jucato, the Python class browser, it's one of the default plugins
<dasKreech> frb-home: Cute. What happens when you put in the xforcevesa ?
<raquel> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/38219/  << that is not good
<jawee_> Jucato: No, kedit is the true simple text editor of KDE
<Jucato> jawee_: er. not since the creation of katepart (that engine you were talking about)
<Jucato> because kedit doesn't use that
<Jucato> so you could say kedit is the old, deprecated (and now unmaintained) simple text editor of KDE
<jawee_> eh, I still use it for config files
<jawee_> Kate for serious stuff
<Jucato> maybe you do. but not the rest of KDE :)
<frb-home> dasKreech: I haven't rebooted yet, I'm trying to figure out how to get to my root device now
<LogicalDash> Jucato, how do I change the default session in Kate?
<Jucato> kwrite is actually the default KDE text editor. Kubuntu just set it to use kate
<Jucato> LogicalDash: what do you mean?
<dasKreech> raquel: that's brilliant! how did you do that?
<LogicalDash> Jucato, I mean when I close the Documents pane and save session it doesn't overwrite the default session, so I want to set the new session as default
<LogicalDash> Jucato, so that the new session will be used at startup
<dasKreech> Jucato: Isn't it the default in KDE4 ?
<Jucato> dasKreech: it is even in KDE 3
<raquel> dasKreech - that is the output of my bash shell
<dasKreech> raquel: I know it's fantabulous
<Jucato> LogicalDash: Settings -> Configure Kate -> Sessions I think
<dasKreech> raquel:ok do you have a cusuor?
<Jucato> Kubuntu set it that Kate starts a new session every time
<dasKreech> where you can move and type?
<LogicalDash> Jucato, nope
<raquel> of course
* frb-home sighs and reboots the PC
<LogicalDash> Jucato, it lets me manually choose a session every time but that's an even bigger pain
<dasKreech> raquel: ok put a # at the start of line 7
<Jucato> LogicalDash: how about "LOad last-used session"?
<LogicalDash> Jucato, wouldn't that make it open the previous document? I don't want that.
<raquel> ok did that
* LogicalDash tries it anyway
<Jucato> LogicalDash: it's set to Do not save session right?
* LogicalDash headdesk
<brohken> can someone help me get my nvidia card working properly on my laptop? i am not getting the proper resolution
<dasKreech> raquel: See those notes at the bottom of the screen?
<LogicalDash> Yes, that actually does what I want in a way that wasn't exactly how I phrased it
<LogicalDash> I fail
<raquel> hang on small screen have to roll it down
<dasKreech> Well ^o saves or writes the file
<dasKreech> raquel: the notes don't move
<dasKreech> Get help, Exit etc
<frb> ok, it's not xforcevesa
<LogicalDash> Jucato, but it's still opening the Documents pane and I'm confused
* Jucato is confused too
<raquel> ok erm amybe I'm not sure shich nots
<frb> it's currently hanging on loading the "scsi" devices
<dasKreech> raquel: ^G Get Help
<raquel> agh not sue which notes
<dasKreech> raquel: ^O WriteOut
<LogicalDash> When I open the new No Documents Pane session, the titlebar still says Default Session, maybe that's the problem?
<LogicalDash> Or an indication thereof
<dasKreech> raquel: In any case press ^O
<raquel> oh those nots - yes see those
* frb goes to play with bios settings
<dasKreech> raquel: Those are the notes for the commands  in nano
<dasKreech> remember ^ ;-)
<Jucato> LogicalDash: try this. open the Default Session. hide the doc pane, save the Default session. then set it to manually ask for session. restart kate, then from the dialog box, select Always use this choice
<brohken> can someone help me get my nvidia card working properly on my laptop? i am not getting the proper resolution
<dasKreech> !nvidia | brohken
<ubotu> brohken: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<LogicalDash> hmm, alternately... since I did just produce a functional No Documents Pane session, and they're stored in text files, I could modify my Default Session to match my No Documents Pane session
<raquel> [ Wrote 47 lines ] 
<Jucato> LogicalDash: I just tried what I told you to try. it works for me.
* LogicalDash tries it
<Jucato> LogicalDash: you could also use that No Document Pane session as the Always use this session
<dasKreech> raquel: ^X
<dasKreech> try install ssh again
<frb> oh, now it works
<dasKreech> Must... not.... !worksforme .... jucato......
<frb> how ODD
<LogicalDash> Jucato, thanks!
<dasKreech> frb: What was it?
<Jucato> LogicalDash: works now?
<frb> I changed my SATA controller to AHCI instead of IDE
<LogicalDash> Jucato, It worked, now I can type with 33% more space
<frb> when it was "Linux AHCI" it failed, when it was set to "IDE" it failed
<Jucato> nice. :)
<brohken> dasKreech: im sort of not able to detect my video card
* Jucato actually just uses the Kate Session Applet
<brohken> im using virtualbox to run xubuntu on a vista laptop
* LogicalDash goes back to learning how to write his very first Python script :-)
<Jucato> LogicalDash: Kate's sessions can be *very* useful when coding :)
<raquel> how do I test to see if that works or not
<Jucato> they're like Projects in KDevelop
<dasKreech> raquel: install ssh
<LogicalDash> graaaah, it doesn't work if I click to open a file in Konqueror
<brohken> can anyone help me install nvidia drivers on my xubuntu instance? its running in a virtual box
* LogicalDash modifies his default session to contain the Kate-MDI-ToolView-kate_fileselector-Visible=false that he found in his new session
<LogicalDash> yaaay, it worked
<dasKreech> brohken: which nvidia?
<LogicalDash> now I can REALLY reclaim that window
<brohken> dasKreech: i have a quadro 140m
<frb> can I Not use NetworkManager?
<frb> I really hate it
<dasKreech> frb: join the line
<LogicalDash> frb, the last version of Kubuntu had an app called WirelessAssistant that worked okay, it's probably still in the repositories
<brohken> lspci | grep -i nvidia doesnt show me anything
* LogicalDash , however, prefers NetworkManager
<frb> I would, if it worked
<dasKreech> brohken: try lshw -C Video
<frb> I disabled my wired connection, but it won't let me enable wireless
<frb> I run dhclient ra1, and everything is swimming perfectly
<frb> I just want to kill it
<LogicalDash> frb, I don't think you're supposed to enable/disable wireless through NetworkManager, try kconfig
<brohken> bash: try: command not found
<frb> kconfig?
<brohken> dasKreech: ^
<frb> first thing I have to do over there is get myself some hot NVidia action and do 1680x1050
<dasKreech> brohken: ha ha without the try
<LogicalDash> frb, K menu -> System Configuration if you prefer
<LogicalDash> er, System Settings
<dasKreech> raquel: How you doing?
<frb> LogicalDash: oh, the kapplet does that for me, and that's where I was doing it
<brohken> dasKreech: sorry, lol
<raquel> erm there was another CD  on that - fixed that =- but now I have a whole different issue
<dasKreech> raquel: right
<brohken> http://pastebin.ca/706730
<LogicalDash> frb, then... what trouble are you having with NetworkManager, exactly
<LogicalDash> ?
<raquel> E: Could not get  lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open(11 Resource temoraritly unavbailable
<LogicalDash> frb, I probably can't help though
<raquel> then it ask about another resource using it
<LogicalDash> raquel, are you running other package management software?
<frb> knetworkmanager applet thing says the network is broken
<frb> I can't use it to choose wireless, or switch networks
<dasKreech> !adeptfix | raquel
<ubotu> raquel: If Adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole:  sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a 
<frb> I belive that since knetworkmanager says it's broken, konqueror doesn't work
<frb> as I installed firefox and it does work
<frb> as do konversation, ssh, apt, w3m ...
<LogicalDash> frb, way outta my depth, sorry
<frb> I get that alot
<brohken> http://pastebin.ca/706730 dasKreech
<alaskan> Greets, everyone...
<dasKreech> frb: Just kill it if it's not working and dhclient on the command line
<alaskan> Sorry this is a bit off-topic, but does anyone know of a way to close all running Screenlets from the command line?
<LogicalDash> goodnight everybody
<dasKreech> alaskan: reboot? :)
<dasKreech> LogicalDash: Nigh
<frb> BINGO
<alaskan> dasKreech: nice
<dasKreech> alaskan: What are screenlets again?
<frb> I quit knetworkmanager, and now konqueror works
<alaskan> dasKreech: composited widgets
<frb> who was debugging this earlier?
<dasKreech> frb: Yeah it's really dumb
<alaskan> i.e., for use with Compiz
<dasKreech> frb: When it wants to be. It's young so like Kopete i'll give it time
<dasKreech> alaskan: Ah. try in #ubuntu-effects
<alaskan> dasKreech: Already did. It's dead in there, but thanks.
<frb> dasKreech: networkmanager sucked when I didn't use it back in 03, I don't want to use it now
<dasKreech> brohken: You are right. It is indeed not being detected :)
<raquel> 'hang on new interesting thingy
<dasKreech> frb: By all means go ahead
<dasKreech> raquel: Tune in next week...
<brohken> dasKreech: any idea how i can set that up?
<raquel> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/38220/
<dasKreech> brohken: I'm going to go out on a limb here and say that it's what Virtual box is reporting
<alvaro23_infoxp> hola
<raquel> kill or not to kill prossess
<alvaro23_infoxp> hello
<dasKreech> kill
<frb> was it Biovore that said he was trying to debug this problem?
<dasKreech> He does seem a likely candidate
<frb> now I need an nvidia howto, or I'll just do it manually
<dasKreech> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<dasKreech> LogicalDash: hello
<frb> I just found that on google :)
<raquel> dpkg: status database area is locked by another process <<<which prossess and how do I find and kill it?
<Daisuke_Laptop> i have a question instead of a snarky comment for a change
<Daisuke_Laptop> my laptop is called "dell"
<Daisuke_Laptop> i would prefer it be called something less...  bleh
<Daisuke_Laptop> i didn't get the option to determine what its name would be upon first launch (though it did ask about username and such)
<dasKreech> raquel: do you have another window with apt-get running ?
<dasKreech> !hostname
<ubotu> Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hostname  and /etc/hosts . WARNING! Make sure that your current hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly. Alternatively, use the gui at system>administration>networking on the "General" tab
<raquel> found and fixed =- installing ssh now from apt-get
<dasKreech> raquel: \o/
<raquel> Setting up ssh (4.3p2-8ubuntu1) ...
<raquel> (last of over 100 lines of crap to get such a small file...
<raquel> ok so how do I get this whole network thing working
<dasKreech> Yeah it does a lot
<dasKreech> raquel: yuo have it installed on both computers?
<Daisuke_Laptop> heehee
<raquel> let me make sure int's onnnnnn my dads
<Daisuke_Laptop> thankya dasKreech :P
<raquel> BRB
<Daisuke_Laptop> however, in rechristening my laptop, i remembered i haven't caught any strongbad emails recently...
<dasKreech> Daisuke_Laptop: call it .com
<frb> cnet owns that
<hgarcia> hey pplz
<raquel> now that computers having some issue - this will take a few minutes
<dasKreech> raquel: Well you can test it out
<dasKreech> raquel: that computer has KDE as well?
<raquel> Yes - but for the AMD64
<raquel> It's a newer computer..
<raquel> BRB again
<hgarcia> anyone know any good cd ripping software for linux?
<Daisuke_Laptop> oh yes
<dasKreech> k3b
<Daisuke_Laptop> no
<Daisuke_Laptop> not k3b
<Daisuke_Laptop> cdparanoia
<raquel> BACK - ok we have ssh on both computers
<Daisuke_Laptop> or alternatively, one of its frontends
<dasKreech> raquel: well open konqueror and put in fish://ip.add.re.ss
<dasKreech> for the remote computer
<Daisuke_Laptop> ksoundcreator
<hgarcia> cdparanoia?
<raquel> (that one no has a certificate for the ssh Apache2 server
<Daisuke_Laptop> hgarcia: secure cd ripping
<dasKreech> if you want to login as someone you can do fish://user@ip.add.re.ss
<hgarcia> what do you mean by secure?
<frb> ugh, restricted-manager just crashed
<raquel> Could not connect to host ip.add.re.ss.
<Daisuke_Laptop> i mean it doesn't just do a burst copy and say it's good
* frb does it oldschool style
<Daisuke_Laptop> raquel: ...
<Daisuke_Laptop> put in the ip of the other pc :)
<raquel> do do I need to turn ssh on?
<raquel> erm whre 'fish:// here /
<dasKreech> raquel: ssh is on already
<Daisuke_Laptop> hgarcia: cdparanoia checks what it copies instead of just throwing bits at the hard drive and keeping whatever sticks :)
<dasKreech> raquel: Wha'ts that next question ?
<Daisuke_Laptop> raquel: if the addy of the other is 192.168.1.4, put that in
<Jucato> !ripping | hgarcia
<ubotu> hgarcia: To rip an Audio CD in KDE, put it in and then put audiocd:// in the Konqueror URL bar; it's configurable in system settings. Also see http://tinyurl.com/2x7qsh
<Jucato> Daisuke_Laptop: I think K3b use cdparanoia to rip?
<raquel> hmm Could not connect to host 192.168.0.101
<raquel> let me verify that ones IP...
<hgarcia> cdparanoia is already installed on my pc
<Daisuke_Laptop> Jucato: does it?
<Daisuke_Laptop> that would be a plus
<Jucato> Daisuke_Laptop: I guess it does. it depends on cdparanoia to be installed
<Daisuke_Laptop> i always just go with a dedicated cd ripper after learning my lesson in windows...  guess i should look into that.
<Daisuke_Laptop> open mouth, insert foot, eh?
<Jucato> well, it would make sense if those dedicated ripper didn't use the same backend eh? :)
<Daisuke_Laptop> yes
<Daisuke_Laptop> but i came from a windows background, and i'm still adjusting a little
<Daisuke_Laptop> i'm almost all the way there :)
<Daisuke_Laptop> (i should be, it's been a year)
<Jucato> what's taking you so long?! :)
<raquel> hate having to run from room to room for this...
<dasKreech> raquel:  Yeah did you get the IP right ?
<raquel> I've tried every IP on my router and it will not connect to  any of them
<dasKreech> raquel: ok quick test
<khaije1> how can i measure my isp speed?
<dasKreech> type ifconfig on this machine
<raquel> fish://192.168.2.2.add.re.ss/
<dasKreech> raquel: >_<
<raquel> is that how the line should look on conquror
<khaije1> i've heard something about dslreports..? any other good options?
<dasKreech> raquel: just fish://192.168.2.2
<Jucato> khaije1: http://speedtest.net
<frb> khaije1: I use what Jucato just mentioned
<khaije1> cool, thx guy
<khaije1> *guys
<dasKreech> internetfrog
<Jucato> although it does require flash....
<dasKreech> http://www.google.com/url?q=http://www.internetfrog.com/mypc/speedtest/&sa=X&oi=smap&resnum=1&ct=result&cd=1&usg=AFQjCNGia7iaD29TdKnYtaQQtiNIqgYp_g
<dasKreech> Grr
<frb> I'd rather use flash than java
<frb> and I can't think of a way to do it without one or the other
<dasKreech> raquel: don't go running off tell me if that works or not
<frb> well, activex, but that doesn't really count now does it?
<raquel> it's wanting a user name and passowrd now :D
<dasKreech> raquel: ok which machine is that?
<dasKreech> it wants a user name and password for that machine
<raquel> and I realize that I only have one user for that machine...
<khaije1> Jucato: frb: i can't access it, it's at www.speedtest.net right? can ya'll get to it?
<raquel> :
<dasKreech> raquel: Well that's the one it wants :)
<frb> khaije1: works for me
<raquel> but that 'is logged in...
<dasKreech> raquel: you can make a second user just for guest loggin in purposes
<dasKreech> raquel: doesn't matter. WOn't hurt it
<khaije1> frb: are you entering it w/ or w/o the www. ?
<Jucato> works both ways for me
<raquel> hmm it won't log in
<dasKreech> raquel: try fish://username@192.168.2.2
<khaije1> hmm, kay, thanks, this is interesting I've never really tested out the 1x connection on my cell before
<frb> khaije1: oh, it will be 64k
<frb> sprint cdma is 64k/64k
<khaije1> frb: i'm on vzw
<khaije1> oh well, just having irc again is good enough for now heheh
<frodak> hello
<raquel> made 2nd user
<raquel> it's taking a while to log in tho - erm hang on
<frb> !compiz-fusion
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<dasKreech> raquel: you can do a quick test on the command line if you like
<xgod069> interesting hey stdin are u still there
<raquel> ok that IP was THIS computer - not that on ..
<raquel> agh
<dasKreech> raquel: ha ha
<dasKreech> raquel: can you login as the user for this computer?
<raquel> yeah
<raquel> that was funny
<raquel> :D
<xgod069> das got a question on WoW problems with Kubuntu, ive looked through the site info on it but canot find an answer there
<Daisuke_Laptop> you won't find it on WoW's site
<Daisuke_Laptop> maybe winehq.com
<xgod069> not on a wow site :P
<dasKreech> raquel: are you ok now?
<raquel> so the problem is on that computer - how can I tell if ssh is running or not
<dasKreech> raquel: sudo /etc/init.d/ssh start
* raquel goes to try that 
<raquel> it wn't start - no error message just fail
<dasKreech> raquel: Hmm did it have an error message when it installed?
<raquel> no but it attached itself to the apache server ..
<raquel> and he hasn't made the web page for the server yet ..
<dasKreech> really?
<xgod069> anyone know how i install or get ahold of mozilla active x control
<dasKreech> how do you know that it attached to apache?
<raquel> yeah - I can't past that though - it's a really long thing and on ahis computer
<raquel> I'' have to log in her from there t oaste that
<dasKreech> raquel: so it fails when you try to start it ...
<dasKreech> no error message
<omar> k
<dasKreech> sudo dpkg --reconfigure ssh
<dasKreech> Try that and see
<omar> mmm...
<smorg> Hi!
<xgod069> anyone know how i install or get ahold of mozilla active x control for kubuntu
<raquel> yeah!!!! I'm logged into that one and that one is logged into this one :D
<raquel> it took me into the home folder :D
<hangthedj_server> xgod069, i think active x is only on windows, you could try installing mozilla or firefox through wine
<xgod069> that might work leme try it
<Jucato> xgod069: might want to ask the #winehq guys
<dasKreech> raquel: Yep you can actually loginto anywhere you  want but the home folder is default
<raquel> THANKS everyone =- especially <dasKreech>
<dasKreech> !helpersnack | dasKreech
* smorg is a new user ^^
<dasKreech> Hi smorg
<Jucato> !helpersnack | dasKreech
<ubotu> dasKreech: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<dasKreech> welcome to Kubuntu
<smorg> yay
<raquel> !helpersnack|dasKreech
<Jucato> dasKreech: ubotu doesn't like giving cookies to beggars :P
<hangthedj_server> xgod069, i would agree with Jucato, ask the winehq people first.
<dasKreech> Jucato: not in public at least
<Jucato> dasKreech: aw.. what's the use of helpersnack if *they* can't see it? :P
<xgod069> beggers
<xgod069> who's begging i was simply asking
<Jucato> xgod069: huh?
<raquel> ok so now I'm tire and will work on sharing viop over this ne\twork tommorow :D
<dasKreech> xgod069: I was begging
<dasKreech> raquel: You are a busy bee
<Jucato> xgod069: no one was referring to you (except about the wine/active x question)
<dasKreech> raquel: I guess I'll see more of you then
<raquel> there is a lot I want to get done
<xgod069> it's for WoW reason's
<xgod069> every time i try to run the game it ask for Mozilla active x control
<Jucato> xgod069: yeah. the #winehq people know a lot more about Wine
<raquel> probaly see my dad - as most of what needs to be done he'll understand better than I do..
<raquel> any gnite every one
<khaije1> anyone know how to add a2dp to linux?
<Jucato> xgod069: that "beggars" wasn't for you anyway
<xgod069> >.< i'm so confused,
<dasKreech> Night raquel!
<dasKreech> xgod069: I was begging for a cookie
<dasKreech> or something :)
<xgod069> i just wanna play wow and i have no window's based system to run it from =/
* Jucato shoves dasKreech to sleep
<dasKreech> no need to worry
<dasKreech> Jucato: thanks
<Jucato> xgod069: um.. that's why we're saying that you can most probably get more help from the people in #winehq because I believe WoW only runs on Linux through Wine
<frb> well, on the bright side... my unknown video card now gives me 1680x1050@32bpp
<frb> my unknown sound card seems to be doing fine
<frb> my unknown sata controller is working out alright as well
<xgod069> ok how do i go about connecting to winehq because it's been about 3 years seince i used irc on RS
<Jucato> xgod069: just click on the channel name in the sentences
<Jucato> or type /j #winehq
<hangthedj_server> xgod069, you could try cedaga also.
<hangthedj_server> but you have to pay for that.
<xgod069> =/ gah i'm just so tired, and wanna get on wow agian. stupid computer's crashing >.<
<xgod069> hopefully someone will finnally answer me on #winehq
<scheuri> hi all (or good morning to those in CET and GMT)
<erik-k> Hi
<holycow> test
<erik-k> I just had a few problems installing kubuntu on my parent's computer... anyone actually at their terminal ;)
<Lynoure> erik-k: just ask :)
<erik-k> first thing was, it seems to automatically drop the bootloader on /dev/hda
<erik-k> so when we installed/tried to boot from hdc, it went rather poorly...
* Starting logfile irclogs/kubuntu.log
(level1/#kubuntu) okay, I got a beep
<level1> I think it was the same beep as before when I removed the graphics card
<level1> it was pretty shrill though
* Maxdamantus took his PC speaker out of his box.
<Maxdamantus> Lol. I was playing music on it through a stereo amplifier.
<erik-k> level1: shot into the dark... is it an ecs elitegroup mobo?
<smorg> wow this is very puzzling
* erik-k has a manual
<level1> erik-k: asus p5b plus
<smorg> why can't konquorer resolve anything??
<erik-k> poo
<level1> smorg: its a funny browser
<level1> smorg: I really wish it could use gecko
<smorg> i'm obviously connected since i'm talking to you
<LordBacon> I crashed adept
<Maxdamantus> smorg, try "host google.com", in a shell.
<smorg> dns obviously works since i connected to freenode using irc.freenode
<smorg> ><
<Maxdamantus> It might've been cached.
<level1> erik-k: its not working
<level1> erik-k: this is freaking me out right now
<erik-k> smorg: maybe konq got set to use a proxy?
<uga> hasan: lsof |grep lock
<smorg> 205.188.146.145
<smorg> nope normal connection
<uga> hasan: that should show what process is supposedly having the lock file open
<LordBacon> where is the adept lockfile?
<Maxdamantus> /var/lib/dpkg/lock
<smorg> yep google is 64.233.169.99
<erik-k> level1: so it's not beeping at all now?
<level1> erik-k: nope
<LordBacon> I deleted that, but I still get told that another process is locking the package db
<ksivaji> is there anyone who installed openchrome
<kaminix|benkyou> Hello. I have an album ripped as one big .flac-file and one .cue file. How can I split the flac up as multiple flacs with one for each song?
<level1> erik-k: it turns on and sounds like its doing a normal boot, but the monitor doesn't come out of sleep?
<smorg> and konquorer won't connect with just an ip entered either
<smorg> messed up
<smorg> time to download firefox
<LordBacon> smorg: do you have knetworkmanager running?
<smorg> yes
<Maxdamantus> Firefox ftw.
<smorg> idk what it does yet
<LordBacon> smorg: big broken network icon in your taskbar?
<erik-k> level1: if it got shipped with the hard drives loose, they could have hit the board hard enough to break traces on it...
<uga> smorg: how about wget
<smorg> yep
<LordBacon> smorg: right click, quit
<LordBacon> smorg: then konq will start working
<Maxdamantus> I find FF2 a bit glitchy on Linux.. But Gran Paradiso is awesome.
<level1> erik-k: well, the board itself was out of the pci slot
<uga> oh heh
<smorg> @lord: I love you
<level1> erik-k: it was like at the bottom of the case
<LordBacon> smorg: I discovered that one today
<smorg> :-)
<uga> smorg: you should arrange an out of irc meeting. irc love sucks
<erik-k> level1: wait, I'm not entirely clear what happened... how was it prepared for shipping?
<level1> erik-k: well, I put it in the box that the case came it
<level1> erik-k: with the styrofoam cradle
<erik-k> level1: but if you didn't take the internal components apart, then how did the hard drives get out of order?
<smorg> great now i can start reading up
<Maxdamantus> I read down.
<erik-k> level1: I was thinking that they were loose and bouncing around inside the case during shipping
<Maxdamantus> Actually, on roads you read up, where it says "GIVE WAY"
<smorg> why does everything look nicer than on windows
<level1> erik-k: well, the hard drive bay was warped and the drives were all in a weird way
<smorg> the whole gui seems to be anti-aliased
<smorg> and text
<LordBacon> I wish everything was AA
<level1> erik-k: so I removed them, and put them back in, but I forgot the order
<smorg> linux has some equivilant to cleartype maybe?
<level1> erik-k: anyway, if I can't get the boot screen to come up the hard drives are irrelevant
<erik-k> smorg: KDE control center -> appearance -> fonts, it has a box for AA
<LordBacon> can I copy consolas and calibri from vista to linux?
<level1> smorg: if your on a lcd monitor use sub pixel hinting
<smorg> crt
* erik-k tried subpixel hints on his crt - do not want
<smorg> even webpages look like they are rendered more smoothly
<smorg> lol yea, on windows cleartype (which is subpixel rendering) looks like butt
<level1> erik-k: is there anything I can still do besides cry?
<erik-k> Must... not... throw lcd vs crt... grenade...
<erik-k> level1: if they banged it hard enough to warp the drive bay, i don't know
<smorg> heh, password strength meter
<smorg> nice feature
<erik-k> Error: Your password is based on the transliterated names of ancient Egyptian pharohs.
<Maxdamantus> Ramsey?
<smorg> takes letters numbers and special chars to fill it up
<Maxdamantus> Oh. Ramases is a transliteration isn't it?
<erik-k> Eh, I just figure that's the kind of thing that passwd would come up with
<Maxdamantus> Since no one knows how to speak the ancient egyption language.
<uga> anyone knows where thunderbird stores the local folders?
<uga> after migrating the box and copying the home files over, I still don't see them there
<Maxdamantus> uga, look at settings.
<smorg> how is konquor compared to ff as a browser?
<Maxdamantus> smorg, the only thing I like over Konq is that it uses QT in web pages. :(
<Maxdamantus> Like with Konq over Firefox*
<smorg> so you like konq better?
<Maxdamantus> No, I like FF better.
<smorg> hm
<Maxdamantus> Well, actually Gran Paradiso.
<smorg> needs torbutton and noscript
<erik-k> smorg: I admit I'm biased, but konq usually seems to be much lighter on resources.
<smorg> for sure
<smorg> at minimum
<Maxdamantus> Gran Paradiso fixes up most of the GUI interface glitches.
<Maxdamantus> And it also seems to use less memory.
<smorg> although i guess it has a relativly convienient proxy switch by default
<uga> Maxdamantus: uhm,... nothing there
<smorg> so torbutton is eh
<erik-k> But I have FF too for the last 2% of websites that Konqueror mutilates
<smorg> o yea?
<dhq> !schedule
<ubotu> Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 18 months to 5 years. More info at http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/releases & http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
* smorg waits not so patiently for kde 4
<uga> oh, there you are...  .thunderbird/????????.default/Mail/Local Folders/
* erik-k hopes that kde4 fixes the memory leaks in konqueror
<smorg> I wish i could be put into a medically induced coma til december
<uga> but it seems to refuse loading them
* Maxdamantus waits impatiently for the KParts addon for Firefox.
<smorg> alright i've gotta read up on mounting ntfs partitions now (if possible)
<Maxdamantus> smorg, easy peasy.
<Maxdamantus> Oh, thought you said nfs.
<smorg> figured it would be a necessary feature
<erik-k> I know they can be read, but I think writing is a risky kernel patch
<Maxdamantus> erik-k, the Ubuntu kernel can already read ntfs.
<smorg> oh really? it doesn't go too smoothly?
<Maxdamantus> I used it to copy some music over from my cousin's HD, and it was fine.
<smorg> wouldn't want to risk corrupting it
<Maxdamantus> I havn't needed to try write though.
<dhq> is gusty gonna be released with kde4
<Maxdamantus> Which uses ntfs-3g
<erik-k> I know reading is fine, I did that just today...
<smorg> no they pushed back the release date for kde a few months
<smorg> so i would imagine not
<smorg> which was already a few weeks after the scheduled release for gusty as i recall
<uga> Maxdamantus: ah, found the way... on the new thunderbird version, right click on local folders, properties... and it'll show where it's supposed to work
<erik-k> I figure if there's an entire project (linux-ntfs.org) for it, it's not perfect yet
* #kubuntu  [freenode-info]  help freenode weed out clonebots, please register your IRC nick and auto-identify: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<uga> dekc: just ask, don't ask for asking =)
<dekc> i can't hear sounds
<uga> dekc: run "kmix"
<uga> you'll get a speaker icon besides the clock
<gary_> can anyone tell me what's the correct driver to install for nvidia fx 5200 ?  glx, legacy, or new?
<dekc> i know that
<dekc> but nothing
<uga> dekc: click on it, press mixer
<uga> dekc: is pcm out and everything not silenced?
<dekc> speaker is already at full
<uga> and the green leds on top?
<uga> are they on?
<dekc> yes
<dekc> i've got also this
<dekc> error
<dekc> alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such device
<uga> uh
<uga> no soundcard found?
<dekc> and i can only hear music with amarok
<dekc> but can't change volume
<dekc> the soundcard is on mobo
<uga> oh, so it just couldn't find the mixer
<dekc> but i have a soundcard
<uga> dekc:
<uga> uga@dpcuga:~$ ls -ld /dev/mixer
<uga> crw-rw---- 1 root audio 14, 0 2007-09-21 06:06 /dev/mixer
<uga> dekc: can you see something like that?
<maverick> hey how do i know if my current kernel isusing my duo core capabilities
<maverick> you know CPU1 and CPU2 ??
<uga> maverick: cat /proc/cpuinfo
<dekc> dev/mixer no file or directory
<maverick> uga: thnx
<maverick> join /superkaramba
<uga> dekc: the soundcard driver either isn't loaded, or ... if it is, it doesn't support mixer on your soundcard
<maverick> sorry
<uga> dekc: do you know what's the soundcard model?
<uga> maverick: sorry, but I won't join ;)
<dekc> it's iontegrted on the motherboard
<dekc> it's an asus
<uga> dekc: yes, but they all have a model =)
<uga> dekc: what asus board?
<dekc> m2n-e sli
<maverick> uga: hey, that's not air..i really didn't mean that :D
<maverick> fair*
<dekc> m2n-e sli
<gary_> which is correct driver for nvidia fx5200 in feisty? nvidia-glx, nvidia-glx-legacy, or nvidia-glx-new?
<dekc> is there a command like lspci to see the correct model of the motherboard
<dekc> ?
<uga> dekc: just in case... my asus includes audio drivers
<uga> on the CD
<uga> did you get some too?
<dekc> i bought it yesterday
<dekc> and the cd's are at my friends house
<dekc> but isnt' it for win?
<uga> okay, found it
<uga> Audio Chipset / Sound Card   On-board C-Media CM6501
<uga> dekc: no, there's linux drivers too on my CD (For the p5k)
<uga> at least for the ide thing
<uga> and I recall seeing an audio dir
<dekc> now i have to install it?
<dekc> or what
<dekc> ?
<uga> dekc: if they have linux drivers, possibly it'd help
<uga> I cant' find any info on what driver supports your soundcard, on google
<dekc> and sorry for the question but if not what should i do??
<uga> dekc: "There is a problem using this sound chip CM6501 with ALSA versions older than 1.0.14. All you have to do is remove the package alsa-base and download and install the latest (experimental) package of ALSA version 1.0.14."
<uga> from a suse forum
<uga> that refers to an rpm forum ;)
<dekc> can i install rpms?
<uga> dekc: no
<dekc> doh
<uga> kubuntu uses alsa 1.0.13
<dekc> :(
<dekc> can i compile from a tar.gz
<uga> you might install alsa from sources, or update to gutsy
<uga> yes
<dekc> i see on alsa there are many files
<dekc> i know to compile but only
<dekc> if it's tar.gz or bz2
<dekc> or can i use alien to convert rpm to deb
<dekc> ?
<uga> dekc: there's prebuilt packages for kubuntu gutsy
<uga> but not sure if those are safe to be installed on a feisty box
<dekc> can cause problems
<dekc> or just don't work?
<uga> just not work or break other packs
<uga> dekc: you can install it from kubuntu sources
<uga> dekc: as it's described here: http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/apt-howto/ch-sourcehandling.en.html
<gary_> can anyone answer a quick question for me?  trying to install Nvidia FX 5200 in Feisty; is the driver nvidia-glx, nvidia-glx-legacy, or the  new?
<uga> dekc: you'd need to make apt-get use the gutsy sources though
<uga> so that would download the latest version
<uga> then it'd rebuild the package for your system and install it
<dekc> is this package avaible on getdeb?
<dekc> nope
<dekc> it will be realesd 1.0.14 on feisty??
<uga> dekc: possibly not. gutsy is in beta stage to be released some time soon...
<uga> you could request a backport though
<dekc> is there some problems if i do apt-get distro upgrade?
<dekc> when it's official gutsy
<Jucato> Oct. 2007
<dekc> k thx but
<uga> dekc: your solution http://falcon.landure.fr/dists/feisty/alsa/
<gary_> cough cough
<dekc> thx much uga
<dekc> it's this
<dekc> alsa-base_1.0.14-1ubuntu1_all.deb
<dekc> ?
<dekc> no
<dekc> i'm wrong
<dekc> it's repo
<uga> I believe it's alsa-driver thing you need to install, but possibly all of them
<uga> just add the sources list, and upgrade
<dekc> only add to sources
<uga> it should add them all
<uga> yes
<dekc> and update
<uga> yes
<dekc> and then upgrade
<dekc> i think its right
<ilona> hi
<Repsa_Jih> hey
<gary_> what
<dekc> now i try i tell you after if worked
<ilona> i installed the kde4 beta packages and want to fully replace my kde3 with kde4 - how would i go about that?
<dekc> thanks again
<sredna> my konsole is broken
<sredna> pipes doesn't work
<sredna> xterm too
<sredna> that is, the system
<TunaTom> ilona: Have you looked at the current kde4.0 version? Are you sure you want to completely replace kde3 ?
<sredna> what did you do to it?
<ilona> TunaTom, this is a playground partition, so i don't mind breaking stuff or reverting to cli in case stuff goes boom
<ilona> TunaTom, my main goal is to have the 'full' kde4 experience
<TunaTom> ilona: Do you have a kdm-entry for kde4? That would perhaps be the first step.
<sredna> isnt bash supposed to print the output of COMMAND to STDOUT in a command like "dosomething|COMMAND"???
<sredna> it doesn't
<ilona> TunaTom, on it
<ilona> TunaTom, neat, thanks
<TunaTom> ilona: I didn't do anything, did I?
<sredna> ah, wrong order :S
<TunaTom> sredna: Like "ps xa | grep init" ? Output of ps into grep?
<ilona> TunaTom, well, you reminded me about reading about the kdm session blurb on kubuntu.org
<TunaTom> lol
<ilona> TunaTom, that was all i needed :)
<TunaTom> you're welcome :)
<enjoi1216> hey whats is up room
<enjoi1216> ??
<enjoi1216> hey whats up Kaminix
<enjoi1216> is anybody awake in this room
<enjoi1216> ??
<TunaTom> enjoi1216: Hi.
<enjoi1216> hey whats up tom
<enjoi1216> hey tom why is it the more you use linux the more you end up loving it i mean that is just strange
<ilona> the kde4 experience seems rather limited, atm :/
<ilona> at least my widgets do not work
<enjoi1216> whats going on ilona
<TunaTom> ilona: Yes, that's true. Did you build from svn or install the kde4.0 beta2 packages?
<ilona> the clock shows a section of a clock face in its upper left section
<enjoi1216> hey tom is it possible to get support for any of the earlier linux operating systems
<enjoi1216> ??
<ilona> all the rest is 'could not load file' or this little icon telling you it could not fin images
<ilona> TunaTom, beta2
<enjoi1216> ilona
<enjoi1216> what is up
<TunaTom> ilona: It's more a technical preview than anything you can actually use fulltime atm.
<Karti> Hi all, I would like to set up a DNS server on my LAMP server so that I can access MySql using a host name. Does someone have any pointers? Thanks
<ilona> TunaTom, yah, i know. i still hoped it would have more than _this_ :p
<ilona> i know it is not even a stable techbase to design and build stuff against, yet
<enjoi1216> goodnight is everyone too good in here to talk to me this morning or what ??
<ilona> still, all those screencasts made me expect more
<enjoi1216> it seems like i'm ignored this morning
<TunaTom> enjoi1216: What do you think you get as an answer when asking "What's up"? "Nothing"?
<ilona> enjoi1216, you are not. it's just that you did not really ask anything that requires an answer
<ilona> and yes, i suspect you can get support for older kubuntu releases in here
<enjoi1216>  asked about the earlier versions of linux and i need to know about the Kubuntu fiesty fawn 7.04 weather it's full version software or not
<ilona> Karti, i think it would be best if you described, in detail, what the end result should be
<ilona> Karti, i fear you are confusing some things
<enjoi1216> but see i have the linux mandrake 8.1 and it's hard to get anything on it
<TunaTom> enjoi1216: If you want the _really_ old stuff, the ancient stuff, like linux-kernel 0.1, you can find it in the usenet.
<ilona> enjoi1216, if you mean the kde weather applet, yes that is full software
<TunaTom> nixternal? #kde-docs?
<ilona> TunaTom, does svn have many improvements over beta2?
<enjoi1216> well really tom Linux Mandrake 8.1 is not that old of a software when you really look at it
<enjoi1216> because i don't think it was realeased until like 01 or 02
<Karti> ilona: I have a LAMP server up and running, with a working MySQL database. I would like to access it using another workstation (kubuntu) using the installed MySQL client. When I join it I would like to join it by using its Host name rather than an IP address. It is all part of a home network with a
<TunaTom> ilona: Of course. But still I doubt one would use it as fulltime replacement.
<Karti> ilona: router that I currently have forgotten the password for ;(
<TunaTom> enjoi1216: I don't think you find many supporters of Mandrake in #kubuntu :)
<enjoi1216> Karti thats like the most intelligent and awesome comment
<Karti> enjoi1216: :)
<enjoi1216> about you talking about your networking
<Karti> Eneloop: Yes
<Karti> enjoi1216: Oops ....Yes
<enjoi1216> yeah but you still can't knock it though because there are a lot of people that still love Mandrake stuff
<ilona> Karti, i would suggest using /etc/hosts instead. that is easy, quick and requires no other setup
<Karti> ilona: does that just equate the host to IPaddress?
<ilona> TunaTom, nah, full time replacement is not really an option, atm. but as this partition is just a playground, i don't mind driving it into the wall
<ilona> Karti, aye
<TunaTom> ilona: Use kdesvn-build if you don't mind waiting 5 hours or more for the initial build.
<bern> hi
<bern> any help in syncing a pocketpc with kontact?
<ilona> TunaTom, it's my gf's laptop, she has to decide that :p
<TunaTom> ilona: That way you already know what has happened before the weekly commit digest :)
<TunaTom> ilona: even better: you don't occupy your own box but someone else's :D
<Karti> ilona: Thank you that would be perfect, using it as a static host :) Would I also have to do anything with regards letting me connect to the LAMP server (off the top of your head?)
<ilona> TunaTom, but i doubt she would
<TunaTom> ilona: well, then you won't have much more than the commit digest before the end of october
<crazy_bus> I'm running edgy and I tried to install a deb from getdeb meant for edgy.  It said it needed newer versions of dependencies than it could get, but it still runs.  Is there any way to tell apt-get not to remove it everytime I try and install something new?
<Insane`KDE> Hmm.
<Insane`KDE> I can't seem to find the specs of my graphics card in kubuntu.
<Insane`KDE> Mainly I'm edging to know wether it supports Pixel Shaders 2 or not
<LjL> what would you suggest in order to make KDE use a custom spell-checker for its spell-checking component?
<ilona> Karti, no, it will just work
<murmulis> hello people have heard about ubuntu ultimate gamers edition?
<LjL> (what i'm attempting to do is to make it guess which language is being used, via programs such as mguesser, since there's no way to select a specific language aside from changing the global setting)
<uga> murmulis: and what does it run... vista? =)
<dolphin_> hello! How I can install russian language on Gimp on my Kubuntu system?
<murmulis> there is one way to set language in aplication.
<murmulis> you mean that you could write in english
<murmulis> tb russian
<enrico_> hello
<enrico_> i ' ve a simply question
<enrico_> i' ve installed kubuntu
<enrico_> and all works ok, chat, internet, etc
<enrico_> but i can' t go in internet with konqueror
<enrico_> it tells me that it cannot reach homepage
<enrico_> for example www.google.com
<fdoving> enrico_: quit network manager if you don't use it.
<smorg> yep solved that one tonight myself
<enrico_> what?
<enrico_> how can i do that?
* Jucato is guessing it might be a DNS issue?
<Jucato> oh, hi fdoving! long time :)
<smorg> broken network icon in the lower left corner
<smorg> right click & quit
<enrico_> i closed it, but still i have this problem
<smorg> Not a dns issue since ur on irc & probably didn't type in freenode's ip
<fdoving> hi jucato :)
<smorg> hm
<enrico_> ah no
<enrico_> sorry
<enrico_> i solved
<enrico_> thank you very much
<smorg> try host www.google.com
<enrico_> solution was very simple
<smorg> :-)
<deichgraf6> ola
<enrico_> thank you very much
<uga> you connected the rj45 plug? :P
<enrico_> :-)
<dolphin_> Where in Gimp applecation I can change language? I can't find...
<uga> uhm... is there a way to tell what packages don't exist in the repositories anymore?
<uga> I'm planning on a feisty->gutsy upgrade, but I'd like to ditch all those that don't exist in gutsy (yet)
<uga> so that I don't end up with some old deprecated packages
<uga> !gutsy
<ubotu> Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due October 2007) | It is development software, as such unstable, support _only_ in #ubuntu+1
<Ryiel> !dvd
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<dekc> hi uga
<uga> wb dekc
<dekc> thx for all but nothing works
<dekc> but i found the driver
<dekc> on asus website
<probs> hi everyone.
<dekc> and when i try to run it
<dekc> it tells me
<dekc> no precompiled kernel found
<dekc> :|???
<dekc> and stops
<dekc> what should i do?
<dekc> do i have to compile the kernel?
<dekc> to install that drivers?
<probs> wonder if anyone can offer any advice on my probs burning dvds
<uga> uhm... nobody knows how to remove orphan packages?????
<uga> there ought to be a way in apt-get :/
<probs> sorry uga, i dont know how....i dont suppose u know anyting about problems burning dvds...? lol
<uga> probs: ask the question and somebody may answer. Don't ask to ask ;))
<dekc> you can burn a dvd using k3b
<contrast83> uga: apt-get autoremove --purge
<mike> hello
<uga> contrast83: oh, I just found a page that mentioned sudo deborphan | xargs sudo apt-get -y remove purge
<probs> thnx uga k3b wont do it, neither will  gnomebaker or whateverits called
<uga> contrast83: thanks. So there's no need to use deborphan anymore
<contrast83> deborphan will potentially also get rid of stuff you want if you don't watch it like a hawk.
<uga> uhm okay
<probs> i get the same error from both
<contrast83> uga: i hear aptitude's better at cleaning up unneeded crap than apt-get. i've been switching over to that the past few days and i'm liking it so far
<probs> WRITE@LBA=0h failed with SK=5h/ASC=27h/ACQ=00h] : Input/output error
<probs> googling that only turns up 3 results, none of em really have an answer.
<contrast83> uga: deborphan *might* still come in handy once in a while, but imo, it's largely unnecessary so long as you uninstall things with the same program you installed them with
<uga> I may use it after the cleanup to see if there's anything "left"
<probs> tho one page suggests that the prob might originate from using ext3 fs... which i use
<uga> contrast83: I just cant' undestand how it can be so hard to diff repos and dpkg list and see what's gone
<contrast83> uga: ?
<uga> contrast83: it's the only thing that the app needs to do. get a list of what's on the repository, check what's installed, and remove the differences
<uga> what is installed yet not on the repo list
<uga> I don't see the complexity on it to say one tool fails doing it right
<contrast83> uga: erm
<contrast83> that's a bad idea
<uga> well, ignoring those that only come from the installer CD ;)
<contrast83> what about apps downloaded from the web, or things no longer in the repos that one still wants
<uga> contrast83: well, that's up to me ;)
<contrast83> sorry for my bluntness, been up nearly 36 hours
<contrast83> uga: i think aptitude has a function for what you're suggesting though
<uga> get a rest... you'll end up like me. Either a nasty cold or a flu, not sure
<contrast83> uga: man aptitude - one of the more helpful man pages i've read
<uga> sure, but aptitude won't help much after I installed everything through apt-get, right?
<contrast83> uga: well, i've already got pink eye, so it can't get too much worse
<uga> =)
<contrast83> uga: right. but i *think* you can tell it to uninstall packages that aren't available in the repos
<probs> has anyone else experienced problems burning dvds when hds are ext3?
<dekc> 0 problems
<fdoving> probs: ext3 is most likely not the problem. in any case.
<probs> yeah...thing is i dont think ive ever had problems in the past, and i think i was using ext3 for on my previous install....
<probs> ya i wouldntve thot of so, but its the only clue, as i said, beign suggested as the source
<probs> of one guys prob
<probs> in the limited results i found when searchin that error message
<probs> i cant track down much about dvd burning probs...
<contrast83> !enter
<ubotu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<contrast83> :-)
<probs> and i have no idea where to start looking for myself.
<probs> no prob.
* contrast83 chuckles
<uga> contrast83: oh, I didn't
<uga> contrast83: know
<uga> contrast83: there was..
<contrast83> whoops
<uga> contrast83: such rules ;))
<contrast83> sorry
<uga> kidding
<contrast83> about that
<contrast83> :-P
<probs> lol
<probs> can anyone offer some advice on where i should look for the source of the problem?
<probs> pretty vague, as questions go, but...?
<uga> probs: have you tried on the command line, using something like cdrecord?
<uga> and using root. I wonder if it's some permissions problem
* contrast83 got scolded by Jucato for saying Windows r**ed his bios yesterday, so he's taking it out on others
<probs> i havent tries anything on commadline, but i tried k3b as root and same error.
<contrast83> erm... wth. my lag's at 24 seconds o_O
<uga> contrast83: rocked? rooted? rated?
<contrast83> rated is close
<uga> contrast83: you're not in the channel. You got disconnected. We cannot read you. That's why 24s lag
<uga> oups, silly me, now he knows we read him ;)
<contrast83> and incidentally, it's also the only one whose # of letters in the middle match the # of asterices :-P
<contrast83> or is it asterisks?
<probs> next thing i will do is try on cmdline.  thanks for yourtime.
<contrast83> figuring out how to burn cd's from the command line has been on my to-do list way too long
<uga> ouch, he left :/
<uga> contrast83: cdrecord is plain simple
<contrast83> thanks, i'll have a look at its man page when i'm actually coherent enough to understand it
<wersdaluv> how do I remove the date from my kicker?
* Jucato coughs
<contrast83> wersdaluv: right-click -> Configure Clock
<Jucato> wersdaluv: ^^^
<contrast83> wersdaluv: Are you on an old Mac? :-D
<uga> contrast83: cdrecord dev=/dev/cdrw image.iso
<uga> contrast83: that's simple, right?
<wersdaluv> it's not there contrast83, i have tried that already
<wersdaluv> hi boss Jucato
<uga> it'll complain you shouldn't use /dev/ device pointers, but don't care. It works and it's supported ;P
<wersdaluv> sorry contrast83!
<wersdaluv> I saw it already
<contrast83> wersdaluv: You unchecked Date under Display in the dialog there?
<contrast83> wersdaluv: np
* Jucato hands wersdaluv his glasses
<wersdaluv> sorry.. visually challenged
<wersdaluv> heheh
<contrast83> oh, it's glasses. heh. for a second i thought he needed a two-button mouse. :-P
<contrast83> j/k
<wersdaluv> I'm not on a mac contrast83
<wersdaluv> hehe
<Jucato> contrast83: where we live, owning a Mac is a privilege that only a very few have
<wersdaluv> although I want to have one
<wersdaluv> hehe
<contrast83> wersdaluv: i figured. just a bad joke
<Jucato> :)
<uga> Jucato: owning a mac isn't a privilege. I hope for a mac for all my worst enemies
<contrast83> if it weren't for everything Apple represents to me, i'd want one too
<uga> they just s*****ck
<Jucato> ymmv
<wersdaluv> I want a mac... hardware
<uga> sick, I mean ;)
<Jucato> anyway, let's not get into that
<uga> Jucato: I've seen a mac lappie broken 3-4 times in 6 months. Taken to shop several times for fixing.... keyboard, power supply, monitor...
<uga> plastic piece
<Jucato> wersdaluv: you can reclaim your nick now :)
<uga>  /msg NickServ ghost wers werspassword <-- would have done quicker
<wersdaluv> you know why I wanted to remove the date from my kicker? my kicker's size is small now.. so windows-like even I hate it but I think having a taskbar with only one row just works better
<wersdaluv> wow... uga knows my real nick
<wersdaluv> hehehe
<uga> your password, you mean? ;)
<Jucato> elementary my dear wersdaluv, elementary
<wersdaluv> <-- just started using IRC since... last week i think
<uga> wersdaluv: get your nick(s) registered and if multiple, linked
<uga>  type /query NickServ
<uga> and then /help
<wersdaluv> ok.. will do that sir :)
<uga> wersdaluv:  sorry, just "help", without "/"
<uga> wersdaluv: if you type "help register", it will show how to use register command
<uga> etc
<wersdaluv> ohh.. thanks
<wersdaluv> am on NickServ now
<Jucato> !register
<ubotu> Information about registering your Freenode nick is at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-userregistration
<Jucato> actually on freenode it's simple: /msg nickserv register <password>
<uga> wersdaluv: once registered, if you get a ghost nick, or somebody else using your nick, you can kick him out by using the command "ghost" or "recover"
<uga> wers: you can also have multiple nicks linked each other, wers, wers_out, wers_inluv, wers...
<wers> you know why I use wers instead of wersdaluv? it is much easier to type so that people who want to talk to me wont have a hard time.. hehe
<Jucato> !tab | wers
<ubotu> wers: You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<Jucato> :)
<uga> wers: use modern irc clients :P
<wers> wow.. I'm learning so much
<Jucato> I can just type "we" and press Tab.
<Jucato> good
<Jucato> :)
<dangaio> hello. I have installed acidrip. I try to load a dvd and it just hangs... any pointers on how to fix this?
<wers> wow.. so cool
<contrast83> dangaio: Encrypted DVD?
<uga> 59% [764 cvs 1431392/1699kB 84%]  <-- okay,... more than half done
<dangaio> contrast83, any type.
<dangaio> It doesn't matter if it's encrypted or not. It just doesn't load the dvd.
<umarzuki> hi
<umarzuki> i'd like 2 know how to mount my sata drive
<umarzuki> hard disk
<umarzuki> it's ext3 format
<contrast83> dangaio: Anything in particular you like about AcidRip?
<dangaio> besides that it's easy to use and I don't have to configure many things like in dvd::rip.
<uga> umarzuki: sudo mount /dev/sdx /mnt/mydisk
<contrast83> dangaio: ever tried k9copy?
<dangaio> no.
<dangaio> will it do protected dvd's? I just convert movies to ipod format for my iPod video.
<contrast83> That's the best DVD ripper for Linux IMNSHO
<dangaio> oh, wait, it's the ipod classic.
<contrast83> dangaio: I think any ripper will do encrypted discs so long as libdvdcss is installed
<dangaio> k9copy... ok, is it available through apt-get?
<contrast83> i believe so
<contrast83> but umm...
<contrast83> use aptitude instead. :-)
<dangaio> never used aptitude.
<uga> contrast83: your choice of preference shouldn't affect other users' tastes ;))
<contrast83> uga: From what I've seen, usage of apt-get over aptitude isn't so much a matter of taste as it is not realizing there are any significant differences
<contrast83> That's the only reason it took me so long to switch, at least,.. But yeah, point taken. :-)
<uga> I really dislike aptitude's interface as much as to not suggest it
<uga> the idea is nice, but the implementation isn't imho
<contrast83> uga: are you talking about the ncurses interface, cli, or both?
<uga> ncurses
<uga> isn't aptitude about ncurses?
<contrast83> when you run it w/o any arguments, yeah.
<contrast83> otherwise it's just as cli-based as apt-get
<dangaio> contrast83, I have libdvdcss2 installed. is this alright?
<contrast83> dangaio: yeah
<dangaio> contrast83, can I convert dvd to avi with k9copy? do you know of any place on the web that will tell me the difference from a dvd9 to dvd5?
<contrast83> dangaio: it'll do that, yeah... and dvd9 = dual layer (~8.5GB), dvd5 = single layer (~4.3GB)
<contrast83> dangaio: most movie dvd's you buy now come on dvd9's
<dangaio> Ok.
<dangaio> now I get it.
<contrast83> cool
<code_x> hello everyone, i have a problem i just installed ndiswrapper "sudo apt-get install  ndiswrapper-utils-1.9 " and when i try to load the module ndiswrapper it tell me "FATAL: Module ndiswrapper not found."
<code_x> any help will be welcome
<code_x> no sugggestions ?
<wers> Jucato, I still get "The spelling program could not be started. Please make sure you have set the correct spelling program and that it is properly configured and in your PATH."
<BluesKaj> Howdy All :)
<nosrednaekim> howdy Grandpa.
<BluesKaj> hehe ...hi nosrednaekim
<BluesKaj> offtopic but anyone here use NediaMax for Online storage ?
<BluesKaj> errMediaMax
<nosrednaekim> BluesKaj: have you tested Gutsy yet?
<BluesKaj> yeah, wasn't able to run my fav apps like google earth due to graphics driver probs
<BluesKaj> so reverted to feisty
<nosrednaekim> ah.... you have an ATI right?
<BluesKaj> yup
<wers> I do, BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> I don't need a fancy card cuz i don't run games etc
<BluesKaj> wers ,you do
<nosrednaekim> BluesKaj: odd, ATI works for me, (xpress200/1100
<wers> yep.. mediamax
<BluesKaj> what's you ropinion of mediamax , wers?
<wers> it works for me..
<wers> hehe
<BluesKaj> ok
<BluesKaj> :)
<BluesKaj> nosrednaekim, which driver ?
<nosrednaekim> BluesKaj: heh... I was dumb enough to try the new ATI driver out..
<nosrednaekim> (not "supported" on my card)
<nosrednaekim> the 8.41
<BluesKaj> my card is abit odd , it's the X200G , not the X200M ...really dunno what the diff is
<nosrednaekim> messed up libGL, so anything using that totally froze the computer.
<dangaio> contrast83, thanks. I am using k9copy now. Let me see how good the avi file looks.
<BluesKaj> ok, the 8.41 driver is meant for stand alone pci graphics , is it not ?
<nosrednaekim> hmm.
<nosrednaekim> desktop for laptop?
<nosrednaekim> *or
<nosrednaekim> BluesKaj: M _might_ mean "mobile"
<BluesKaj> wers, what's the max amount of storage allowed on MediaMax Free ?
<wers> 25GB
<epsilorn> Hi all!, I've got a problem with my desktop, Harddisk and DVDicons disappeared and i cannot make them reappear (Even going in Desktop configuration)
<BluesKaj> oh yeah, nosrednaekim ...makes sense ...mine's adesktop
<nosrednaekim> BluesKaj: its techincally for the R600 chips, but Phoronix reported it work on R4xx, so I tried it out.
<nosrednaekim> XGL/Beryl was noticably faster..
<BluesKaj> nosrednaekim, did you DL from ATI or a mirror?
<nosrednaekim> BluesKaj: yeah... thats probably what it is then... don't know what the "G" could stand for though.
<nosrednaekim> probably one of those marketing things ;)
<nosrednaekim> ATI. no, it wasn't corrupted.
<dangaio> have anybody had their icons dissapear from the tool bars on all windows?  I don't have any icons on my toolbars and I would like to find them. Please if you find my icons can you send them home or tell me how to find them?
<nosrednaekim> I had to say my card was a R600 though..
<nosrednaekim> I switched back to the old driver since.
<epsilorn> I've got only mounted volume icons disappeared
<epsilorn> probably noone got the answer, any suggestion?
<nosrednaekim> I've had that happen ONCE... when I upgraded KDE versions
<epsilorn> yes the same here
<nosrednaekim> actually, I had just switched distros.
<dangaio> is there any way to correct this?
<epsilorn> yesterday i've done an upgrade (i've got 7.10)
<Hamra> Helloes to all, this is the first time I run kubuntu, running it from the CD to test it, and i think it is great!
<nosrednaekim> epsilorn: did you restart KDE?
<epsilorn> do you mean reboot or only kde?
<nosrednaekim> the way I did it was erase the .kde... but don't do that
<dangaio> I was trying to install a screen saver kcometen3 and it required that I install the kde-headers. Once I did, all my icons are gone...
<epsilorn> anyway i've restarted my PC 3 or 4 times
<nosrednaekim> epsilorn: support for that would be in #ubuntu, although they probably don't have a clue about KDE there.
<nosrednaekim> umm #ubuntu+1
<nosrednaekim> Hamra: cool
<epsilorn> but nothing changed
<epsilorn> do you know if kde got an irc channel?
<nosrednaekim> epsilorn: just kde..
<LeeJunFan> epsilorn: #kde
<nosrednaekim> dangaio: odd... can you add them back?
<nosrednaekim> epsilorn: ok.
<epsilorn> thnks il try there
<dangaio> no, I have tried and nothing.
<BluesKaj> nosrednaekim, when you chose the driver which card designation did you use cuz all i could get was the 8.401
<nosrednaekim> #kde
<BluesKaj> prolly cuz I'm still on feisty , I suppose
<nosrednaekim> I chose one of the new PCI cards.... the top on the list (the newest)
<BluesKaj> and it works in feisty or gutsy ?
<nosrednaekim> (if you meant on the ATI site.)
<BluesKaj> yes
<nosrednaekim> well, it INSTALLS on fiesty.... It work if I had an officially supported card no doubt.
<nosrednaekim> BluesKaj: and make sure you install WITHOUT the debs..
<nosrednaekim> just install straight from the .run (if you do it)
* ellipsys yawns 
<xiscogina> alguien sabe como configurar impresora en kubuntu
<ellipsys> Morning ladies and gentlemen... mostly gentlemen...
<Dr_willis> Moo!
<Dr_willis> and Cows. :)
<BluesKaj> right just ./whateverfilename.run
<nosrednaekim> morning :)
<ellipsys> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<BluesKaj> hey Dr_willis
<nosrednaekim> BluesKaj: right.. and don't choose to generate distro-specific packages.
<ellipsys> Yes, Cows too!
<nosrednaekim> Morning ellipsys
<BluesKaj> where would that be , nosrednaekim
<nosrednaekim> BluesKaj: that option?
<BluesKaj> disrt-specifics i mean
<nosrednaekim> I think its on the fist page of the dialog.
<ellipsys> Anyone have an idea why I /couldn't/ mount a couple of USB HDD volumes on fiesty? Seems my USB hard drive is being a pain on this laptop
<Dr_willis> ellipsys,  try mounting them manually?
<SeanTater> alsa will pass through my mic input to my speakers, but whenever I try to record it, I get perfect silence even though my speakers do not agree..
<ellipsys> Dr_willis: Seems to not want to do that... let me get the exact error message. I think it was a timeout
<SeanTater> why?
<ellipsys> hal-storage-removable-mount-all-options refused uid 1000
<raoul> hi, is there a meta-package to install all the kde development documentation?
<Dr_willis> hal would be an auto mounting error.
<ellipsys> They show up in Konq, but attempting to click on them gives me that.
<Dr_willis> if ya manually try to mount it - it might give a better error message
* Dr_willis is not experoenced with troubleshooting hal. :)
<ellipsys> Clicking "Mount" on the right click menu gives me the same thing... so I assume thats just a link to automount too?
<nosrednaekim> ellipsys: correct
<stdin> raoul: I think kdesdk-doc-html should get the documentation, if you want all the kde headers etc too then just do "sudo aptitude install kde-devel" and watch the MBs fly
<ellipsys> Mounting it manually probably has to happen from bash then?
<raoul> perfect, thanks a lot stdin :)
<Dr_willis> ellipsys,  yes. :) learning to manually mount is a Linux Fundamental.
<nosrednaekim> ellipsys: yup
<ellipsys> Anyone have a tutorial perchance?  I've never had to do so before.
<soon> Hi folks - I want to intall OpenOffice 2.3 on my 64bit AMD thing - I recon I can get it here : http://ftp.linux.cz/pub/localization/OpenOffice.org/devel/680/SRC680_m228/Build-1/
* ellipsys pokes ubotu - worth a shot
<ellipsys> !mount
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Kubuntu, go to System Settings -> Advanced Tab -> Disks & Filesystem. See also !fstab and !DiskMounter
<nosrednaekim> !mount
<soon> would that work ?
<Dr_willis> ellipsys,  theres 100's of tutorals on mounting drives the old fashioned way. :) check google.
<Hamlon> I just modprobed snd-ens1370 and snd-pcm-oss, and now i have no sound, any tips on reversing that?
<Dr_willis> sudo mount /dev/whatever /media/whever  -t filesystem -o options go here.
<nosrednaekim> rmmod
<nosrednaekim> Hamlon: rmmod those two
<Hamlon> Ok
<soon> how do I install a .deb file from BASH?
<llutz> soon: sudo dpkg -i package.deb
<ellipsys> !diskmounter
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - See also !fuse
<stdin> !deb
<ubotu> deb is the Debian package format, also used by Ubuntu. To install .deb files, simply double-click on them (Ubuntu) or right-click and select Kubuntu Package Menu->install (Kubuntu)
<ellipsys> !fstab
<ubotu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<soon> llutz - thx!
<nosrednaekim> soon: sudo dpkg -i <filename>
<Hamlon> Is there some way to reconfigure the sound system?
<Dr_willis> ~alsa
<Dr_willis> !alsa
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<soon> nosrednaekim - thx
<BluesKaj> Hamlon, another suggestion :  k-menu/system settings/sound system/enable sound system,then choose hardware tab/select the audio device/Advanced Linux Sound Architecture, click apply '
<XboxUser> Can anyone help me? I have an ATI Radeon 9250 and want to install the drivers for it because everything in kubuntu for me is kinda blurred, hopefully installing the drivers will fix it but I dunno where to get them from?
<nosrednaekim> !ati | XboxUser
<ubotu> XboxUser: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<soon> Anyone know how I can install OpenOffice.org 2.3.0 on my 64 bit machine?
<nosrednaekim> soon: the .deb didn't just work?
<soon> The install seemed to run (didnt take very long though) but nothing shows up in KDE menus and running oowriter from CLI doenst either
<soon> I ran : sudo dpkg -i *.deb in the directory which had all the files (inkl kde-integration)
<nosrednaekim> try "soffice-writer" or something like that
<BluesKaj> XboxUser, you can find the driver here http://ati.amd.com/support/drivers/linux/linux-radeon-prer200.html
<nosrednaekim> soon: were they 32 or 64 bit debs?
<soon> 64
<nosrednaekim> ok.... do "sof<and press tab>" and see what it gives you.
<XboxUser> how do I use that .run file?
<XboxUser> I got ati-driver-installer-8.28.8.run but dunno how to use it
<BluesKaj> XboxUser, in the terminal,    ./whateverfilename.run
<nosrednaekim> sudo ./whateverfilename.run
<XboxUser> k thanks
<nosrednaekim> XboxUser: there are easier ways to install it..
<XboxUser> oh, such as? :)
<nosrednaekim> via the restricted-manager
<XboxUser> how do i get into that?
<nosrednaekim> "sudo apt-get install restricted-manager"
<nosrednaekim> and then run it with "sudo restricted-manager"
<nosrednaekim> and then enable the proprietary ATI driver :)
<XboxUser> restricted-manager in konsole says Must be run as root
<XboxUser> how do I do that/
<soon> sorry nosredaekim .. I misse you posting above ... sof<tab> gives me software-properties-kde
<nosrednaekim> thats it?
<soon> yep
<nosrednaekim> hmm...
<soon> (Im not root though)
<nosrednaekim> doesn't matter.
<XboxUser> bash: /home/dan/Desktop/ati-driver-installer-8.28.8.run: Permission denied
<XboxUser> bah, how do I install the drivers then if I keep getting gay permission denied messages :(
<ubuntu> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<RurouniJones> XboxUser: You prefix the command with sudo
<XboxUser> kk
<RurouniJones> then enter the password when needed
<RurouniJones> Or just su root, enter password and do what you need to.
<Jucato> RurouniJones: su root won't work. the root user is "disabled"
<XboxUser> how do I run ati-driver-installer-8.28.8.run?
<XboxUser> sudo ati-driver-installer-8.28.8.run?
<XboxUser> I keep gettin gpermissionn odisjfidsfjgf
<XboxUser> permission denied
<XboxUser> ??
<BluesKaj> XboxUser, open the konsole , copy and paste this  ./ati-driver-installer-8.28.8.run
<soon> XboxUser check out http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Main_Page
<Streppel> hi
<nosrednaekim> hey
<soon> aloha
<Streppel> someone may help me with compiz?i installed it on gutsy and it seems to work fine execpt that it throws away my window manager and doesn't start a new one
<nosrednaekim> Streppel: you might need emerald (if you are talking about window decorations)
<Streppel> yes i am and i already installed emerald
<nosrednaekim> run "emerald --replace"
<nosrednaekim> from and alt+f2
<Streppel> it doesn't seem to do anything
<Lynoure> !backup
<Streppel> is there an error-log file somewhere where i may look at to find the error?
<ubotu> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<thomas__> can anyone give me the name of a really good hard disk image program?
<Lynoure> !cloning
<ubotu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type  dpkg --get-selections > ~/my-packages , move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type  sudo dpkg --set-selections < my-packages && apt-get dselect-upgrade  - See also !automate
<thomas__> Lynoure: what about cloning a windows drive?
<Streppel> mhh i'll do a upgrade now for all my packs and try it then again
<Lynoure> thomas__: I was just looking this up for myself, this time... I don't know much about windows system anymore, but dd works quite well for anything. and gparted too can move contents of partitions, perhaps clone them too
<thomas__> Lynoure: k thx
<thomas__> what about Partimage?
<sArj> hi! i cant use my web browser Konquerror.. =\ i have a proper internet connection(as example irc is working now, w3m console browser  also work fine), but Konqurror say's
<sArj> An error occurred while loading http://www.lafox.net/:
<sArj> Could not connect to host http://www.lafox.net/.
<sArj> any idea?
<Streppel>  sArj is it just Konqueror?
<sArj> Streppel, Opera has the same error
<Streppel> are your networksettings correct?
<Streppel> or was the networkcard detected correctly?
<BluesKaj> Streppel, his irc client works ok
<nosrednaekim> sArj: try pinging it.
<sArj> i have  an disabled LAN card and hardware dial-up modem
<sArj> --- google.com ping statistics ---
<sArj> 55 packets transmitted, 46 received, 16% packet loss, time 54201ms
<sArj> rtt min/avg/max/mdev = 287.445/373.857/888.040/139.123 ms
<sArj> but my browser still does not working
<sArj> [sorry for my English ;), i am ukrainian] 
<Streppel> "emerald: Could not acquire decoration manager selection on screen 0 display ":0.0"  "<--this is what emerald gives me when i try to start it
<sArj> wait.. it loads the page icon, wich displayed at the adress of the site, wich i want to open
<brill> Does anyone know how to change the default dvd player in kubuntu?
<brill> Mine is stuck at kaffeine.
<jhutchins> sArj: Usually that's either because you have accidentally set a web proxy, or because you have not and you need to.
<thomas__> i have a question
<jhutchins> brill: Right-click a DVD, choose "Open With", check "Remember" box.
<jhutchins> thomas__: You do?
<thomas__> image programs, do they only copy partitions? or can they image while hard drives wiithout choosing partitions?
<brill> Jhutchins: Thanks!
<sArj> but.. my browser connects to the server, because it loads an icon of that page
<kloplop> Can somebody help me with apache? I screwed it up with the adept manager..
<jhutchins> thomas__: most of them do partitions, but depends on the program, you'd have to look at the options.
<thomas__> jhutchins: because I have a hard drive with windows, with 2 paritions, one of them with windows directory on them the other with some programs installed on the partition? how would I go about imaging that hard drive?
<sArj> and.. i can browse the web with console browser w3m or links ;).. i dont need a proxy!
<jhutchins> thomas__: again, depends on which software you're using, but no difficulty imaging each partition.
<kloplop> how do I purge apache?
<thomas__> jhutchins: but 1 partition won't work without the other, because I have programs installed on both directories. Do I have to do a whole image of a hard drive or can I do seperately?
<jhutchins> You can do them seperately, just be sure to restore both in the same order for Windows to work - need to get the same drive letter assigned.
<chris_> how do i change my resolution above 640x480 if in system settings thats as high as it will go
<chris_> how do i change my resolution above 640x480 if in system settings thats as high as it will go
<nosrednaekim> chris_: what is your graphics chipset?
<chris_> graphics card?
<nosrednaekim> yeah
<chris_> just a minute
<chris_> gforcefx 5200
<nosrednaekim> chris_: ah..ok. get the nvidia driver then.
<nosrednaekim> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<chris_> o.. lol guess that makes since
<frb> 7.04 won't let me install the package "flashplugin-nonfree", do I have to do it manually?
<nosrednaekim> frb: what does it say?
<frb> Package flashplugin-nonfree is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<pag> !multiverse | frb
<nosrednaekim> !info flashplugin-nonfree
<ubotu> frb: The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<ubotu> flashplugin-nonfree: Adobe Flash Player plugin installer. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 9.0.48.0.0ubuntu1~7.04.1 (feisty), package size 15 kB, installed size 108 kB (Only available for i386)
<frb> deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ feisty multiverse  is already enabled in my sources.list
<nosrednaekim> update you package lists..
<nosrednaekim> "sudo apt-get update"
<frb> I have, many times :/
<nosrednaekim> frb: you can try doing it manually...
<frb> I crashed adept again
<dhq> is there a better im than kopette
<nosrednaekim> Gaim/pidgin
<Kubuntu> What software can I use to burn the kubuntu cd? I'm using winxp with a limited account.
<dhq> Kubuntu, well k3b is the best
<frb> Kubuntu: I don't know if you can
<frb> Kubuntu: limited accounts are kinda painful
<Kubuntu> I know
<dhq> nosrednaekim, well does it support msn yahoo and jabber gtalk
<Kubuntu> Doesn't any software support it?
<nosrednaekim> dhq: yep
<frb> !skype
<ubotu> To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto
<dhq> nosrednaekim, so its gaim
<dhq> !gaim
<ubotu> Instant Messenger Clients: Gaim (GNOME, http://help.ubuntu.com/community/GaimHowto), Kopete (KDE), both supporting MSN, Jabber, AIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ and IRC.
<dhq> !pidgin
<ubotu> pidgin is the new name for Gaim forced by AOL's legal dept. It wasn't released in time for Feisty. Expect it in gutsy. See http://www.pidgin.im/index.php for more info. To install Pidgin please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallPidgin2.0
<Kubuntu> Why can AOL force GAIM to swap name?
<poison--> hi guys
<nosrednaekim> hey...
<Kubuntu> ey
<nosrednaekim> Kubuntu: cause.... they can
<Kubuntu> Can I make my own live cd?
<nosrednaekim> Kubuntu: what do you mean by "make"
<Kubuntu> With debian, with the x thini of my choise and the programs i like?
<nosrednaekim> Kubuntu: you can... its some work... but yeah, you can
<Kubuntu> ok
<dhq> nosrednaekim, pidgin is not there in the repos
<Kubuntu> Can I use the ps3 cd on a computer?
<cloakable> No
<nosrednaekim> dhq: yeah... just use GAIM.. pidgin is the next "version" of GAIM
<nosrednaekim> Kubuntu: no
<Kubuntu> doh
<dhq> nosrednaekim, well what if it want pidgin
<cloakable> Kubuntu: The PS3 is a different system to the PC :P
<Kubuntu> Will wireless work with the ps3 version?
<nosrednaekim> dhq: install GAIM first for all the dependencies, and then get pidgin from "www.getdeb.net"
<Kubuntu> Is kubuntu debian with kde?
<NickPresta> nosrednaekim, he should be able to get it from the debuntu repo too.
<dhq> NickPresta, well its not there in my repos
<NickPresta> dhq, do you have the debuntu repo? 'deb http://repository.debuntu.org/ feisty multiverse'
<stdin> Kubuntu: no, it's Ubuntu with KDE instead of gnome, Ubuntu is based on Debian tho
<Kubuntu> So Ubuntu isn't debian with gnome, but debian +/- something and gnome?
<stdin> Kubuntu: Ubuntu is Debian unstable frozen and worked on for 6 months, then releases. Ubuntu do a lot of patches to the stock Debian packages
<Kubuntu> Would I notice any diffrence from stable Debian with KDE?
<dhq> when will gusty stable release
<NickPresta> !gutsy | dhq
<ubotu> dhq: Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due October 2007) | It is development software, as such unstable, support _only_ in #ubuntu+1
<stdin> Kubuntu: well, the current stable Kubuntu uses KDE 3.5.6 and Gutsy (released on October) will use 3.5.7
<Kubuntu> ok
<jm87> ....
<dhq> stdin, when will kde4 be released
<Jucato> (although there are packages for KDE 3.5.7 for the current stable)
<stdin> dhq: probably sometime in December
<Kubuntu> I got an 10 years old computer (177mhz, 64mb ram, 3 gb hd, and a cd rom), would I have any chance to get anything similar to debian running on it?
<trpr> haha. "when its ready" ill bet :\
<Jucato> they'll make it ready for December. but of course nothing's completely set in stone.
<Kubuntu> What linux live cd is smal and easy customizabole for a 10 year old computer?
<nosrednaekim> Kubuntu: fluxbuntu MIGHT work
<nosrednaekim> or DSL
<ubunturos> Kubuntu: may be DSL or puppy linux
<Kubuntu> Dsl worx, but it doesn't have many games, I laike games.
<nosrednaekim> games on 177mhz?  heh... fugetabout it.
<Kubuntu> I mean like pac man, tetris, and so on
<stdin> most liveCD won't have too many games on them, installed systems will
<NickPresta> How would I connect to an application running on my Windows machine downstairs on port 41952? I tried smb:/winxp:41952 and it doesn't show anything
<nosrednaekim> try "http://<ipadr>:<port>
<frb> !compiz-fusion
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<jm87> where i can find the program for my restricted  drivers
<Kubuntu> I've heard that I can instal linux on a router. Can I get apache on my d-link router?
<abominius> what is the italian irc channel for kububtu on this seerver?
<stdin> Kubuntu: ##linux is a more appropriate place to ask that
<stdin> !it | abominius
<abominius> !it
<ubotu> abominius: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<stdin> #kubuntu-it
<stdin> damn laggy bot :p
<abominius> tnx
<stdin> !lag
<ubotu> You have lag, I don't have lag
<stdin> :)
<abominius> good job :D
<abominius> very good
<underdog5004> I'm trying to make install this driver, but it fails on FATAL: Error inserting Intel537 (/lib/modules/2.6.18-5-486/kernel/drivers/char/Intel537.ko: Operation not permitted. Then insmod complains that the module Intel567 doesn't exist...
<WoahWoah> Hey there. When I open Adept Manager a prompt comes up which says "you will not be able to change your system settings in any way because another system is using the packaging system database (probably another  Adept application or apt-get or aptitude. Please close the application before using this one" Anyone have any ideas?
<abominius> underdog5004 try: sudo depmod -a
<WoahWoah> Thanks!
<frb> how do I convince kubuntu that my clock is not UTC?
<underdog5004> ok
<underdog5004> same problem when I try to reinstall
<dhq> are there any voice messenger for linux  msn yahoo gtalk
<underdog5004> so, depmod -a doesn't work
<carlos> Boa Tarde
<carlos> Algum do Brasil ?
<Jucato> !br | carlos
<ubotu> carlos: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigado.
<USMarine> carlos nao
<stdin> frb: in /etc/default/rcS add "UTC=no"
<frb> ah, thanks
<maverick> i get this error message
<maverick> Error occurred while initializing audio output method 'oss' -- virtual void COSSSoundPlayer::initialize() -- error opening OSS device '/dev/dsp -- Device or resource busy
<maverick> sometimes with programs that playback audio files
<maverick> any ideas?
<USMarine> use alsa
<maverick> USMarine: how ?
<USMarine> alsadsp program-name
<carlos> maverick, use alsaconf.
<carlos> please, downloadind alsaconf.deb . find in this google
<carlos> one step, install alsaconf.
<carlos> two, run $alsaconf in this terminal.
<carlos> alsaconf is initialized automatic.
<maverick> carlos: it's in the repos alsa-utils package
<maverick> i'll try it and get back to you
<maverick> thanks
<carlos> yes, i'm preffered alsaconf.
<USMarine> i'm prefered by women
<reinhold> hello
<reinhold> can you please help me?
<USMarine> reinhold don't ask to ask
<carlos> but, alsaconf in this repositories deb http://ftp.debian.org/debian/ stable main contrib non-free
<reinhold> i upgraded edgy to feisty ...
<reinhold> but after the upgrade
<stdin> carlos: don't use debian repositories with k/ubuntu
<reinhold> the program crashed
<USMarine> crashed where and how, what was the error
<USMarine> ...
<frb> !find libsigc-2.0.so.0
<ubotu> File libsigc-2.0.so.0 found in libsigc++-2.0-0c2a, vmware-player
<paulo_> hi people
<dave_> ive just installed a network (ipp) printer, and its buggered up sane so now i cant scan, any ideas anyone
<paulo_> how can i use firefox  i download this program and i cant install
<reinhold> USMarine: ... can you help me?
<ubunturos> paulo_: didn't use apt-get install?
<dave_> paulo use adept to install it from the repository
<fester> I put in a music CD which Kaffeine plays, but /media/cdrom0 can't read. How do I get Kubuntu to read the tracks on the music CD?
<stdin> paulo_: open Adept from KMenu > System > Adept Manager. search for "firefox" ans install it
<dave_> ive just installed a network (ipp) printer, and its buggered up sane so now i cant scan, any ideas anyone. it used a unified samsung driver
<stdin> fester: you use audiocd:/ to see the tracks
<paulo_> ok
<paulo_> tanks
<USMarine> paulo_ sudo aptitude install firefox
<paulo_> im new  with kuibuntu
<fester> stdin> do I type audiocd:/ at a command prompt?
<paulo_> and the problem is what i speak spanish
<paulo_> lol
<stdin> fester: no, in konqueror
<USMarine> fester no in konqueror
<stdin> !es | paulo_
<ubotu> paulo_: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<paulo_> ok
<ubunturos> paulo_: join there and ask further
<USMarine> paulo_ abre una consola
<MojoPIkon> Hi :-)
<fester> OK, now I can see the tracks, how do I get XMMS to see them?
<USMarine> omfg, xmms sucks
<USMarine> use amarok
<dave_> anyone, can u help me fix sane
<Admiral_Chicago> Jucato: I really enjoyed your post on the Planet
<Jucato> Admiral_Chicago: ey thanks :)
<Admiral_Chicago> Jucato: !!! :)
<Jucato> btw glad to see you again :)
<maverick> USMarine: after alsaconf what's next ?
<Admiral_Chicago> Jucato: yea I'm far too busy with school to even look at Ubuntu, it sucks. keep working on it while I'm gone :)
<Jucato> Admiral_Chicago: ooh but mozilla needs your love! :)
<Jucato> (someone I know just had to use iceape on gutsy because of firefox problems)
<poison--> Jucato, tribe 5 with too much bugs?
<Jucato> hm... not much from where I'm standing....
<Jucato> some bugs from kdepim here and there
<elnano> ciao a tutti
<elnano> c' nessuno?
<elnano> raga?
<Jucato> !it | elnano
<ubotu> elnano: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<elnano> thanks;)
<poison--> Jucato, im testing the OEM install atm og tribe 5
<poison--> seems ok
<poison--> need a way to ghost the installation
<poison--> gonna produce laptops with it
<Jucato> oh haven't done any OEM installs ever.. so I wouldn't know that
<what_ever> hello anyone :)
<Jucato> !hi | what_ever
<ubotu> what_ever: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<ubunturos> hello what_ever
<frb> !dvd
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<georo> @Mp3Q8.Us V1.0 By, Mp3Q8.Us Team
<uga> strange. why doesn't ubotu suggest k3b instead
<antonx> hi hab nen neues notebook mit kubuntu gibts nen gutes spiel was ich auf die schnelle installieren kann??
<georo> hi a have some problem my desktop did`t work and loading
<Jucato> !de | antonx
<ubotu> antonx: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<georo> is only black screen no desktop
<antonx> hi ive got a new notebook with kubuntu, is there a good fpshooter which i could install fast with adept?
<georo> some one can help me ?
<kreib> georo:  did it use to load before this happened?
<georo> no
<georo> yes yes
<georo> is o
<RurouniJones> Is this after logging in?
<georo> is load but after load is give a black screen no desktop
<georo> yes
<RurouniJones> run out of space on the harddisk?
<RurouniJones> That was what caused the problem for me
<georo> maby is with a harddisk is not  load a os file
<RurouniJones> georo, what nationality are you?
<georo> lol kuwait
<georo> sorry m lan is bad
<RurouniJones> ...ok, maybe not a language channel for that ;)
<frb> how does one play dvds on x64?
<RurouniJones> My only suggestions is check the harddisk isn't full. Not sure what else it could be
<georo> emm
<georo> idont think is that solve my problem
<raoul> are there no arabic *ubuntu arabic channels?
<georo> i hope that
<RurouniJones> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat#head-729211ea4fb3c5b535d3d8a533dbc007c8dbce14
<RurouniJones> Not that I can see
<RurouniJones> Unless there is another arabic speaking country in that list
<RurouniJones> I am not really up to date on middle-east languages
<raoul> iran
<raoul> #ubuntu-ir : cant imagine its that well populated though
<RurouniJones> I thought about Iran but wasn't sure so didn't say.
<raoul> also egypt #ubuntu-eg
<georo> what that /dev/sda5 none swap sw 0 0
<emilsedgh> im iranian, anyone wants help?
<RurouniJones> heh, iran has more users.
<RurouniJones> emilsedgh: georo could do with help
<georo> of
<georo> ok for arab ?
<emilsedgh> georo: are you Iranian?
<georo> no
<thomas__> how do I mount an external hard drive?
<georo> RurouniJones maby my a hard dirve was disable
<georo> thomas__ ntfs ?
<thomas__> hmmm maybe
<thomas__> probably
<georo> ok  download ntfs-3g
<thomas__> georo: it has no operating system
<thomas__> georo: u have that already
<georo> and make mount
<thomas__> georo: *i have that
<georo> wait  please
<thomas__> georo: i've already mounted my internal windows ntfs drive but my external usb drive has no operating system
<randal_> thomas - so it's not formated?
<thomas__> randal_: all i want to do is transfer an image of my windows partitions on to it
<thomas__> randal_: first i want to read that drive though
<georo> hmm
<thomas__> randal_: my external, i can already read my ntfs internal
<akai> Hi , is anyone using beryl, i need a tip?
<georo> but u can`t wirte
<randal_> ok - thomas - well connect it, mount it, and see if it's readable - it should be
<thomas__> georo: no
<georo> randal_  can u help me ?
<akai> I cant figure out how to set that panel displays only apps that are active on one side of cube...
<thomas__> georo: i connected it, how to mount?
<georo> wait
<thomas__> randal_: its connected how to mount?
<georo> im not pro for linux but some one help me  for this problem
<georo> ur problem is easy but my problem is the desktop is not found !! my os not loading my desktop
<georo> can some one help me?
<maverick> i quit using alsa as my sound driver and am using OSS instead now, my question is : is there a way to associate the volume up/down and mute buttins with oss mixer...just as it used to be with Kmix ??
<AlbertoP> kkathman, :-)
* abominius if($lavoro != "") echo "$lavoro";
<georo> can some one help me?
<Azzco> Where can I find the pastebin?
<poison--> where is firefox installed?
<poison--> which dir?
<AlbertoP> poison--, type: whereis firefox in a terminal
<thomas__> how can you copy an image of windows if you have 2 partitions and you have programs installed on both of them? That means that windows needs both partitions to function right? Can you backup both partitions seperately or has to be whole hard disk?
<poison--> ty albertop
<AlbertoP> :)
<poison--> so programs usually are installed under /bin/
<AlbertoP> poison--, spread in various directories actually
<AlbertoP>  /bin or /usr/bin contain binaries
<poison--> seems the main executable is under /usr/lib/firefox
<poison--> need to knwo to install flash
<AlbertoP> actually firefox should be able to automatically install flash plugin when you need it
<c0da> back
<murali> hi
<poison--> anyone knows whats the port for nessus server?
<murali> can some one help
<poison--> murali, ask
<murali> i deleted the partitions
<murali> I restored with partition table doctor
<murali> but grub was not present
<murali> so i used super grub to restore grub,menu came,but when chosen shows file not found error:15
<poison--> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<poison--> :D
* ABOMINIUS return = $back
<murali> but i was able to boot with super grub.when in grub menu.It shows file not found.LILO problem?
<poison--> if u have grub, u dont habe lilo
<murali> I just entered linux
<georo> hi a have some problem my desktop did`t work and loading
<poison--> Jucato
<poison--> georo, what didnt work?
<georo> my s
<georo> my desktop
<georo> a can`t access to my desktop
<georo> is logon then stop then give me a black screen
<murali> poison i tried
<murali> currently I am in linux
<murali> grub> find /boot/grub/stage1
<murali>  (hd0,2)
<murali> grub> root (hd0,2)
<murali> grub> setup (hd0,2)
<murali>  Checking if "/boot/grub/stage1" exists... yes
<murali>  Checking if "/boot/grub/stage2" exists... yes
<murali>  Checking if "/boot/grub/e2fs_stage1_5" exists... yes
<murali>  Running "embed /boot/grub/e2fs_stage1_5 (hd0,2)"... failed (this is not fatal)
<murali>  Running "embed /boot/grub/e2fs_stage1_5 (hd0,2)"... failed (this is not fatal)
<murali>  Running "install /boot/grub/stage1 (hd0,2) /boot/grub/stage2 p /boot/grub/menu
<murali> .lst "... succeeded
<murali> Done.
<murali> something failed can u see poison
<rustalot> is there a gpl violation hotline at the fsf?
<poison--> murali, yes
<georo> poison
<georo> what is a solve ?
<poison--> georo, are u on a laptop?
<georo> yes
<poison--> brand?
<georo> ahh sorry my lan is bad what a brand ?
<poison--> yes
<poison--> is the laptop Asus, Acer?
<poison--> dell?
<poison--> HP
<poison--> Via?
<georo> toshiba
<poison--> :D
<poison--> mkay, reboot and add this to the boot line: acpi=off apm=on
<georo> wh
<georo> wait
<georo> loooooool where i found a boot line in bois ?
<georo> some one tell my a problem with a baryl
<poison--> eheheh
<poison--> when u reboot, press ESC to axx the menu
<poison--> press "E" to edit
<poison--> and add: acpi=off apm=on to the kernelo boot line
<poison--> and boot
<poison--> :D
<poison--> [2179]  SSL_connect: error:1408F10B:SSL routines:SSL3_GET_RECORD:wrong version number
<poison-->  with nessus, any ideas?
<georo> okk
<murali> hallo poison
<georo> poison-- how i add this command
<murali> now error 17
<poison--> georo: when u reboot, press ESC to access the menu
<murali> how to fix error 17 on grub menu,no boot
<poison--> and add: acpi=off apm=on to the kernelo boot line
<poison--> <poison--> and boot
<georo> i now
<poison--> murali, i think a reinstall will be faster and painless if u dont have any files to recover
<georo> how i add this  acpi=off apm=on
<AlbertoP> kkathman, ping :)
<georo> im in a edit
<poison--> just type in at the end of the line
<murali> i have some files thst is 12 gb i tried to copy it windows ntfs failed.any other way?
<poison--> try live cd and copy the files
<murali> how?
<georo> to a kernel ?
<georo> ido what u say is not work !!!
<poison--> murali, boot with the live cd inserted
<poison--> !acpi
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about acpi - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<poison--> !boot
<ubotu> Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<poison--> georo, try the first link
<georo> ok
<georo> this a new problem
<georo> n
<georo> in as
<georo> in last few day i can access
<georo> eisit
<georo> ser
<georo> my problem not with a cd desktop
<poison--> i know georo
<poison--> in the url, check for Option: acpi=off OR noacpi
<poison--> Impact: This parameter disables the whole ACPI system. This may prove very useful, for example, if your computer does not support ACPI or if you think the ACPI implementation might cause some problems (for instance random reboots or system lockups).
<poison--> Options for the boot command line.
<poison--> look there
<georo> ok
<georo> i dont`t understand any thing all my problem icant access to my desktop is login then stop then i have a  blank screen
<RytmenPinnen> is it normal to have 100 processe running? it seems awfully alot to me
<mauri> i'm updating mi kubuntu using adept updater. My question is: where the packages are donloaded before to install
<mauri> i'm updating mi kubuntu using adept updater. My question is: where the packages are donloaded before to install
<NickPresta> mauri, I would assume /tmp
<andy_123> hi all
<NickPresta> !hi | andy_123
<ubotu> andy_123: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<andy_123> would like to test kubuntu
<andy_123> have some hardware questions
<andy_123> 1. does anyone use a twinhan dvb-c card?
<andy_123> 2. what about ati 8.41 fglrx driver and kubuntu? does this work?
<g-hennux> hi
<georo> off
<g-hennux> on a freshly installed kubuntu, ark fails to start
<poison--> georo, u cant access your desktop, cause acpi is doing that
<mauri> NickPresta: uhmmm, no there is nothing in tmp while updater is running
<g-hennux> started from the console, i get "ERROR: communication problem with ark, it probably crashed"
<poison--> mauri, why u want to know dat?
<poison--> g-hennus, reinstall ark
<mauri> poison--: becouse i would like to install by hends
<poison--> u should dl packages manually than, and place them where u like
<mauri> poison--: the packages are installed only when all of them are dowloaded
<poison--> yes
<g-hennux> poison--: doesn't make any difference
<mauri> poison--: but i i don't wait until that
<poison--> true
<ScorpKing> hi poison-- :)
<mauri> poison--: no new packages are installed
<poison--> g-hennux, purge the installation of ark and reinstall
<poison--> heyyyyyyyyy Scorpio
<g-hennux> poison--: that's what i did
<poison--> sup
<poison--> didnt work?
<ScorpKing> not much :D
<g-hennux> poison--: nope, same error
<poison--> dat sux
<ScorpKing> lol
<georo> poisen
<poison--> so it crashes with all compacted file?
<poison--> yo
<georo> what a startx ?
<poison--> if u type dat in the console, it will start the desktop
<g-hennux> poison--: neither can i start "ark" nor "ark --extract anyfile.zip", always same message
<poison--> damn
<poison--> lemme do some research
<poison--> justa  sec
<georo> i tu
<poison--> !ark
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ark - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<georo> i type
<georo> r
<georo> tell me no screens found
<g-hennux> poison--: that's nice, apparently not many people have had that problem, if you google for it
<poison--> true
<poison--> just saw dat
<poison--> maybe some dependencie package iis corrupted or missing
<ScorpKing> georo: trying to start the desktop?
<g-hennux> poison--: and i'm *not* sudoing or kdesuing
<georo> yes
<georo> but i a
<g-hennux> poison--: how can i maybe see where it fails?
<poison--> did u try: sudo apt-get install -f
<georo> i can`t
<ScorpKing> georo: sudo /etc/init.d/kdm start
<g-hennux> poison--: nothing to do there
<andy_123> no one using an ati 2600 xt here?
<georo> i do it
<georo> nothing usful
<poison--> georo, is it kubuntu 7.04?
<georo> yes
<poison--> already told you, you need to disable ACPI so it boots to desktop
<poison--> while u dont do dat, it wont work
<ScorpKing> lol
<georo> o
<georo> i can do a boot
<georo> im new user
<poison--> easy georo, patience :D
<poison--> i had millions of issues my first time
<georo> ok step by step tell me
<poison--> hell.. i still do
<poison--> :D
<poison--> in dat site i told you, theres everitin u need to know
<g-hennux> folks, this sucks hard.
<poison--> tell mje about it
<georo> idid`t understand that site
<poison--> i cant makie my damn samba to work properly
<poison--> ok, georo
<g-hennux> not enough that i have to deal with crappy installers for winmodems and graphics cards, now even reliable kde programs refuse to work
<poison--> just a sec
<g-hennux> i should go home
<g-hennux> oh, i am home
<georo> ok bro
<poison--> ewhehhehehe
<poison--> dont forget, linux is not windows
<poison--> :D
<g-hennux> poison--: you mean me?
<poison--> no, georo
<georo> lool
<poison--> !boot
<ubotu> Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<georo> i forger a windows
<stamen> hi
<georo> e
<poison--> georo, is your nick registered?
<georo> wait
<g-hennux> any repo for acrobat reader?
<poison--> !hi
<ubotu> Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<georo> no
<stamen> how can upgrade my open office to the newer version on their web site
<poison--> register it
<georo> why
<poison--> so we can talk in private
<georo> lol
<georo> ok
<georo> wait
<g-hennux> i want, too :-)
<poison--> stamen, use adept
<ScorpKing> haha. i have a problem today. :) Suspend and Hibernate don't work on my laptop. suspend shuts the laptop down but i can't boot again and hibernate don't even shut down, it just give me a cursor and nothing happens. any ideas?
<mauri> I have the following errors when use adept:
<georo> go
<stamen> but from there I can't upgrade it
<mauri> Error: BadDevice, invalid or uninitialized input device 156
<mauri> Major opcode:  145
<mauri> Minor opcode:  3
<mauri>  Resource id:  0x0
<mauri> Failed to open device
<Hamra> hello everyone, since i cant mount devices without having root rights, i mounted a windows partition from a root shell, but now, i cant access it through konqueror since only root has access!
<stamen> poison--: I can't upgrade it from adept
<stamen> poison--: it says all is new
<Hamra> any work around, im still a newbie in linux
<ScorpKing> Hamra: add uid=1000,gid=1000 to the mount options when you mount it.
<NickPresta> Hamra, how did you mount the windows partition?
<NickPresta> Hamra, or listen to ScorpKing since that should work.
<Hamra> thank you i'll try it
<ScorpKing> Hamra: look at this site - http://www.linux-faqs.com/faq/misc/ntfs.php
<poison--> stamen, dont use the updater
<poison--> go to: System - Adept
<ScorpKing> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<ScorpKing> hmmm
<level1> hi, a process called lisp.run is eating up all my cycles and I can't kill or killall it
<g-hennux> level1: what do you mean, you cannot kill it?
<g-hennux> level1: try kill -KILL, also known as kill -9
<level1> g-hennux: well, I run kill and killall on it, and its still running
<g-hennux> level1: but kill -KILL is definitely more impressive if you have people looking at your screen
<level1> there should be a kill --with-fire
<level1> maybe I'll alias that
<g-hennux> if i run kdesu ark, everything runs fine
<level1> my graphics card got banged up when I had ups ship my computer to my dorm, I think its dead
<g-hennux> got it
<level1> It'll power on, but the screen doesn't display anything, even a bios screen
<g-hennux> i started an instance of ark started as root and so kde tried to show that instance instead of creating a new one for the user that started it [SOLVED] 
<ScorpKing> level1: is the AGP the first graphics card in the BIOS? check with the cable plugged in the onboard graphics if your board got one.
<level1> ScorpKing: it doesn't have an onboard gpu, and its not AGP, its PCI-E X16
<level1> and theres only one PCI-E slot
<poison--> omg
<ScorpKing> level1: then it's broken. try talking to it nicely. :P
<poison--> levell, did u try to reset the bios?
<poison--> i wasted two cards last year
<poison--> a x1650 and a x850gto
<poison--> damn
<poison--> in a row
<poison--> lol
<level1> poison--: how can I reset the bios without getting the screen up?
<ScorpKing> on the mainboard.
<USMarine> remove the video card
<poison--> ermmm... open the case, remove the batery and use the cmos CLEAR
<USMarine> or use the board jump
<USMarine> jumper*
<poison--> pout batery back on and reboot
<poison--> yeah, clear the cmos by changein the jumper position to CLEAR
<gabriel_> br?
<USMarine> brasil?
<USMarine> !br
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigado.
<gabriel_> oi
<gabriel_> !br
<poison--> gabriel_ falaeee
<poison--> lmao
<georo> my world is over !
<nixternal> USMarine: oohrah!
<poison--> ehehhe
<USMarine> :P
* nixternal is a US squid :)
<USMarine> sempre fi
<nixternal> gunner's mate guns, so I still get to blow stuff up :)
<USMarine> oh yeah
<also-rr> evening :) my mythtv/ubuntu install is going well
<georo> offfffffffff
* ScorpKing is installing ktouch...
<georo> one guy tell me a problem with beryl  and other guy tell me a os is gone is bad luck to day
<ScorpKing> georo: what happened?
<georo> us
<georo> just same a problem
<USMarine> well i can't get beryl to work properly with multi desktops
<georo> no noooo
<ScorpKing> georo: no permission to write to ntfs?
<georo> i  can`t access to my desktop
<ScorpKing> oh. lol
<georo> looooooooooool
<FrostEyes> morn.. Anybody theres has played width phpldapadmin and SASL
<FrostEyes> over GSSAPI
<alex_> 
<poison--> !ru
<ubotu>    #ubuntu-ru       /  Pozhalujsta vojdite v #ubuntu-ru dlq pomoshchi na russkom qzyke
<poison--> :D
<alex_> thx
<poison--> np
<skylar> hey i need some help with my kubuntu install
<g-hennux> lookup: then tell us about it :-)
<lookup> im having trouble installing beryl
<lookup> i just installed today but beryl's real trouble lol
<USMarine> lookup how come?
<lookup> i just can't get beryl installed
<FrostEyes> Version?
<FrostEyes> glxinfo
<lookup> do you want me to send the whole glxinfo?
<FrostEyes> what is your graphic card?
<lookup> xfx geforce 7600
<USMarine> using nvidia drivers?
<lookup> i have the nvidia drivers installed
<USMarine> composite enabled in xorg.conf?
<FrostEyes> Have you AIGLX working?
<lookup> i don't know how to do that
<FrostEyes> just add Section Serverflags Option "composite" "true" EndSection
<FrostEyes> Or something like that
<lookup> lol idk linux is a whole new thing for me.
<lookup> is there a way that you could walk me through it?
<FrostEyes> Section "Extensions"
<FrostEyes>         Option  "Composite" "Enable"
<FrostEyes> EndSection
<FrostEyes> copy the lines
<USMarine> lookup http://pastebin.stonekeep.com/765
<lookup> i copied the lines
<ScorpKing> hey guys. i've been talking to georo. it seems his graphic drivers is broken. this is the problem - http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/showthread.php?t=406146 . to fix it as shown in the last post he needs internet access. his internet use to be through kppp on the same machine but he can't start X to dail up. can someone help?
<lookup> what do i edit them into?
<USMarine> #
<USMarine> Option "RenderAccel" "True"
<USMarine> #
<USMarine> Option "DisableGLXRootClipping" "true"
<USMarine> #
<USMarine> Option "AddARGBGLXVisuals" "True"
<ScorpKing> he gets the famous black screen with blinking cursor.
<ScorpKing> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<FrostEyes> You tjek your xorg.conf and if your don't have composite enabeled, you enable them..
<USMarine> put that inside screen section
<USMarine> DefaultDepth 24
<georo> thanks alot
<ubuntu_> hey guys have a question, on the live cd now, trying to access an ntfs drive, how do i access the information?\
<ScorpKing> georo: np
<ubuntu_> kkathman: hey can you help me with this by chance?  its zgmf-x20a
<ubuntu_> drif: hey drif are you here???
<ScorpKing> ubuntu_:  look at this site for ntfs - http://www.linux-faqs.com/faq/misc/ntfs.php
<ubuntu_> ScorpKing: i just need to access the data though.  how do i find it, or mount it???
<ScorpKing> ubuntu_: it's all there. mount the disk and copy the stuff. go read. :P
<georo> How can I dail my Kppp connection from the command line?
<emilsedgh> georo: i think you cannot, but use pppconfig, pon and poff OR wvdial
<llutz> georo: kppp -h
<llutz> emilsedgh: he can :)
<emilsedgh> llutz: didnt know, sorry :)
<georo> e
<georo> hmmmmmmm
<ubuntu_> Biovore: hey are yu here man?
<ScorpKing> ubuntu_: still not mounted? hmmm. sudo mount -t ntfs -o uid=1000,gid=1000 /dev/hda1 /mnt/
<brill> Does anyone know how to change kubuntus autoplay of dvds
<NoNameGod> lo all :|
<NoNameGod> any can help?
<Biovore> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<lucho> can someone help me with the configuration of a wifi card using ndiswrapper?
<lucho> please
<Biovore> !ndis
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<geore> @Mp3Q8.Us V1.0 By, Mp3Q8.Us Team
<geore> back
<NoNameGod> i have a BIG problem.,...i only can start PC with runlevel 1 :| in recovery mode....i get an error i've never seen before....timer not connected to IO-APIC
<lucho> thx
<Biovore> Dual CPU?  PIII SMP?
<NoNameGod> i just finished to change mobo, processor and other few things
<brill> boot using nolapic
<NoNameGod> i have a new AM2
<NoNameGod> :|
<Biovore> 32bit OS? or 64bit OS?
<NoNameGod> 32
<NoNameGod> i still have to download 64 and try
<NoNameGod> ...just bought the processor :|
<brill> It's not the processor. It's the apic
<NoNameGod> but now i'ld like to increas my runlevel....to 3 at least :D
<geore> how i connect with kppp from command line ?
<brill> boot with it turned off.
<NoNameGod> i tried with noapic
<Biovore> geore: you don't, kppp is a gui front end.. use wv-dial
<NoNameGod> in grub config
<brill> howabout apic=off
<NoNameGod> and apic=debug as suggested in the warning :|
<Biovore> geore: kind of comfussing to setup though..
<ScorpKing> Biovore: he's new to linux. lol
<Biovore> well.. good luck with that....
<NoNameGod> Biovore: are you sure about apic=off?
<Biovore> that might work.. no guarrenties though..
<NoNameGod> i'll try...thanks :|
* NoNameGod begins to pray 
<NoNameGod> :D
<geore> i don`t have a startx
<brill> It'll work. There's just some sideeffects though.
<NoNameGod> cu soon :D (i hope)
<geore> hmm
<georo> how i connect with kppp from command line ?
<demarcsek> hi all
<quiltro> I'm not on the computer that has this problem right now, but I have a nvidia 8300 GS card with the latest driver, but every time I reboot the machine and kdm starts up, terminal 7 and terminal 1 have a gray background that's pretty useless until I reinstall the graphics driver (binary blob from nvidia)
<quiltro> Is this is a known problem?
<demarcsek> i have got a problem with Maxtor OneTouch III (USB 2.0, 320 GiB HDD). can anybody help me?
<demarcsek> i can mount it, but i cannot write it as root or simple user
<demarcsek> but it is in fstab and 'rw' is on
<george> Anyone know how to get adobe flash installed on a 64bit Kubuntu?
<quiltro> george: There's a wiki article on how to get it to work with 32-bit libraries, but as far as I know, there's no native 64-bit Flash.
<demarcsek> it always say 'read-only filesystem':(
<george> k thanks I will find the wiki, works fine on my 32bit thought there might be a solution
<bioman> @ george i do
<bioman> there is a script doing it automagically
<bioman> google for nspw_install
<ScorpKing> quiltro: it seems to be a common problem. i've seen many complains about that. :)
<ScorpKing> demarcsek: ls -l /mountdir/ and see who own the files.
<quiltro> ScorpKing: The folks in #nvidia say delete all nvidia packages if you use the executable from nvidia with dpkg -l | grep nvidia
<demarcsek> now, demarcsek
<demarcsek> but demarcsek cannot write
<demarcsek> just read
<ScorpKing> quiltro: i wont know, but if they say so... :P
<demarcsek> and if i want to modify permissions
<Pitabred> george: you want to use nspluginwrapper and then install the flash-nonfree package
<Pitabred> It shouldn't take too much work
<demarcsek> it says the same 'read-only filesystem'
<ScorpKing> demarcsek: sudo chown 1000:1000 -R /mountdir/
<ScorpKing> demarcsek: and then chmod 755 -R /mountdir/
<Dr_willis> hmm.
<ScorpKing> :)
<Dr_willis> is this a vfat/ntfs filesystem hes mounting?
<demarcsek> ntfs
<ScorpKing> lol
<Dr_willis> I dont think that the chmod/chown works with ntfs/vfat moubnted filesystems. at least it dident used to.
<ScorpKing> demarcsek: look at this site for ntfs - http://www.linux-faqs.com/faq/misc/ntfs.php
<Dr_willis> Normally the umask/dmask/fmask options are used.
<demarcsek> i have done that, but it did not work...
<demarcsek> i am trying to umount...
<Dr_willis> what error it give when unmounting?
<demarcsek> nothing
<demarcsek> it works
<Dr_willis> Ok... :)   guess ive totally missed the problem then.
<demarcsek> but i can't write :(
<Dr_willis> You need to mount it proplery with the proper umask option In most cases.
<ScorpKing> Dr_willis: not quite.
<Dr_willis> actually with ntfs - you should be using the ntfs-3g for writing i belive is the reccomended way
<ScorpKing> true
<Dr_willis> !info ntfs-config
<ubotu> ntfs-config: Enable/disable write support for any NTFS devices. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.5.5-0ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 41 kB, installed size 432 kB
<Dr_willis> i always use that tool. :)
<Dr_willis> i also have found it best to avoide writing to ntfs if at all possible. :) "just in case"
<ScorpKing> and there is...
<ScorpKing> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<demarcsek> i am trying...
<ScorpKing> lol. good luck
<nick_> i just installed and partitioned a new hdd using gpart and i can see the hdd under system storage but if i try to past files in it it says acces denieds
<demarcsek> thx :)
<ScorpKing> np
<Dr_willis> nick_,  you are refering to a windows drive/partition?
<mriou> hi, probably a lame question but I've been googling for 30mn without finding an answer. I want to upgrade from Feisty to Gutsy (alpha, I know), what's the recommended way?
<Dr_willis> !upgrade
<ubotu> See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes for upgrading from Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft) to Kubuntu 7.04 (Feisty Fawn)
<georo> @Mp3Q8.Us V1.0 By, Mp3Q8.Us Team
<Dr_willis> Hmm.. There was (or will be soon) a upgrader tool I thought also.
<jpatrick> mriou: there is no such thing as a lame question
<mriou> it's the same for feisty->gutsy?
<nick_> dr_willis no its a brand new clean hdd
<Dr_willis> the old skool way is  - adjust the sources.list, then apt-get dist-upgrade I think.
<mriou> there's dist-upgrade on ubuntu but couldn't find anything for kubuntu
<Dr_willis> I always do a clean reinstall
<Dr_willis> dist upgrade should work for either one.
<mriou> yeah, I was going to do the sources.list patching but I was wondering if there was another "better" way
<demarcsek> I have tryied it with ntfs-config, but it didn't work, and now i can't unmount too, because it says 'it is not mounted by HAL' LoL
* uga warns everyone not to use es.archive.ubuntu.com at least for gutsy
<uga> the mirror is seriously broken
<uga> important packages are listed but then not found, like linux kernel modules...
<mriou> uga: ok, thanks for the tip
<gnomefreak> uga: sounds like release file is corrupt
<Dr_willis> sudo umount whatever     'should' unmont it.
<Dr_willis> assuming its mounted. (check mount command)
<uga> mriou, gnomefreak: I migrated to uk.archive.... and I got 160 packages more, and the missing debs were found
<gnomefreak> uk and gb get updates right away as they are the ones uploaded to
<gnomefreak> so unless borked they will always have latest
<demarcsek> ok, unmount completed, but now i cannot mount that :D
<Dr_willis> use the shell.. not the gui
<demarcsek> ok
<demarcsek> i think, i should restart the computer...
<Dr_willis> given that you are not sure of the state of the mounted things.. :)
<mriou> Dr_willis: there's no dist upgrade on kubuntu afaik
<demarcsek> :)
<Dr_willis> mriou,  its a command you can run under ubuntu? if so - you can install it under kubuntu if you want.
<NickPresta> mriou, `sudo apt-get dist-upgrade`
<Dr_willis> !find dist-upgrade
<ubotu> File dist-upgrade found in feta
<mriou> oh ok, you mean as an aptitude option, then yes
<demarcsek> bye, really thank you!!
<Dr_willis> mrigns,  i was refering to NickPresta 's sort of method. :)
<MaTiAz> Anyone can recommend a calculator program which handles hexadecimal too?
<USMarine> kcalc?
<ScorpKing> i think kcalc does
<Biovore> yeah.. kcalc
<MaTiAz> ah, I missed the option first time, thanks :)
<Biovore> speedcrunch does as well
<Biovore> just have to type hex(value in dec)
<nick_> dr_willis why do you think it is saying acces denied when i try to past files and how can i change the permisions?
<uga> MaTiAz: if you need something more advanced, you could use speedcrunch
<Dr_willis> nick_,  not sure of your exact drive layout. or what you are doing exactly. Perhaps restating/clarifying things will make it clear.
<SanityInAnarchy> Can't get amarok to play flac files
<nick_> dr_willis i installed a new hdd and patiioned it using gpart and mounted it using the guy and it shows up in the storage menue but when i try to past fito it it says acces denied
<Dr_willis> nick_,  you are trying to paste things to it as a user? if so thats the problem. The drive is not owned by the user. make a directory ON the drive (as root with sudo) and chown That directory. The user can then access that dir  and thus the drive
<Dr_willis> assuming its a ext3 drive. :)
<mriou> just for the record, I'v found the non-old-skool way: kdesu "adept_manager --version-upgrade"
<mriou> this gives you a nice blue upgrade button
<nick_> dr_willis its is ext3 and how do i make a directory?
<Dr_willis> sudo mkdir  whatever
<Dr_willis>  it will be well worth the time to go through a bash tutorial or 2 :)    Shell Basics.
<uga> Rute_
<nick_> dr willis i will thanks for the help
<Dr_willis> i always set up my extra hd's as a 'ExtraStorage' directory in my users home dirs.
<Dr_willis> make that dir. chown it, then 'soft link'  (with ln -s) from /media/whatever/usersdir to /home/usersdir
<g-hennux> how can i get the news overview for kontact start page? it's not in the option window
<Dr_willis> that way they can access it a little easier.
<uga> nick_: best linux tutorial around: http://rute.2038bug.com/rute.html.gz
<uga> there are pdfs online too, but right now I cant recall where...
<nick_> uga i bookmarked it thanks
<nick_> dr_willis what is chown it and how do i do it?
<sstchur> after installing swat and then trying to browser to localhost:901, I'm getting "unable to connect".  What more do I have to do to setup swat?
<Biovore> uga: Actualy that very good for people to start with who realy want to know linux
<uga> nick_: http://rute.2038bug.com/node14.html.gz#SECTION001410000000000000000
<uga> chown explained =)
<uga> Biovore: one of the first tutorials I ever read
<uga> old but still nice
<uga> it covers almost everything
<warren_> hello...I need help getting direct rendering to work
<Biovore> rgr..  I like the order it introduces things.. ground up
<Dr_willis> good answer. :)
<NickPresta> uga, indeed. It is quite lengthy.
<Dr_willis> with linux it pays to learn the fundamentals
<nick_> uga il look at that thanks for the help i have been using linux for a while but have been afraid of the comand line
* Dr_willis thinks that is windows thinking! :)
<Dr_willis> Command line roxx's your soxx's
<Dr_willis> I make my windows user friends dizzy when i start doing things on the command line..
<Dr_willis>  They cant understand the vi editor appearing, me saving things, hitting up arrow. and so forth. :)
<warren_> hello...can anyone help me with direct rendering?
<Dr_willis> or typing in a 20+ character command   with | and  grep and so forth . on the fly.
<lucho> in the manual for activating wifi it says i should remove a line, how do I do that?
<Dr_willis> warren_,  can you be a little more specific?
<Dr_willis> lucho,  depends on the line. and where its at.. most likely 'sudo EDITORYOULIKE /whatever/path/to/file/it/says'
<nick_> its great when you know it but intemidateing at first if you grew up using windows
* Dr_willis grew up using a C64
<warren_> Well, I can't get direct rendering to work on my ATI  Radeon 9550
* Dr_willis is old.
<Dr_willis> warren_,  you did install the fglrx drivers?
<uga> Dr_willis: better kdesu, since else he ll need to get access to X, first
<ScorpKing> uga: thanks for the link. it's great!
<warren_> Yes, but when I try to start an XGL session, the graphics are slanted and all corrupt
<lucho> the thing is that I have to remove one of the wireless devices and in the manual it says I should remove the line or comment it with #
<uga> oh, I missed that the same page contains a link to the pdf
<lucho> what should I do?
<Dr_willis> uga,  depends on his editor. :) but im old-skool.
<uga> heh
<Dr_willis> lucho,  what file where.. is the question
<Dr_willis> lucho,  inserting a # in front of a line 'comments' it out. same as removeing it. (makes it easier to undo later if needed)
<lucho> aaa
<lucho> ok
<lucho> thx
<lookup> if anybody knows how to install beryl, i need some help
<warren_> Good luck with Beryl...I've been trying to get that working for months!
<Dr_willis> lookup,  at this time.. with gutsy due out soon. Id almost say.. wait :)
<warren_> http://www.vampsworld.com/Screenshot.png
<warren_> has a screenshot of what my graphics look like in an XGL session
<daoudi5> hi friends
<uga> heh, my last xgl session looked more sane than that, hehe
<lookup> is ubuntu better to have to install that
<daoudi5> what is the command  to see the linux partition free space?
<uga> daoudi5: df -h
<warren_> I've tried everything to get XGL to work...it always looks like that
<warren_> http://www.vampsworld.com/Screenshot.png
<ScorpKing> uga: i think this is the one http://www.math.mcgill.ca/lebaron/rute/rute.pdf
<lookup> idk why is it so hard to install
<uga> ScorpKing: the same page I pointed before includes a link to the pdf, on top
<uga> I missed that, before
<uga> what Im not sure about is whats the official mirror
<ScorpKing> nope. goes to mweb.co.za for me
<uga> (sorry about mistyping, but my kb is completely broken)
<uga> ScorpKing: that must be the one. The author is from somewhere in south africa
<ScorpKing> oh, so am i  :) thanks anyway.
<uga> your name isn-t paul sheer by any chance, right?
<uga> :)
<ScorpKing> nope :D
<ScorpKing> lol
<xluchox> what do i have to do to comment?
<xluchox> with # I mean
<uga> anyway, brb
<Dr_willis> xluchox,  we have no idea. depends on what the docs said..
<xluchox> mmm
<xluchox> ok
<Dr_willis> Sounded like you said some line, in some file...
* ScorpKing is away... time for coffee
<nick_> dr_willis: i typed chown nick video and i go the error changing ownership of `video': Operation not permitted
<|newbie|> hi every one, I've installed a linux distribution, and i tried to set up firefox, but i've an error "error while loading shared librairies  libstdc++ : cannot poen shared object  file , no such file or directory"
<wastedfluid> hey guys; how do i stop wallet from asking for a password for kopete+knetworkmanager on every startup?
<xluchox> I put the command cat /etc/iftab to see the connections
<Dr_willis> nick_,  since thats a system level change.. you would need to do it with sudo most likely
<Dr_willis> sudo whatevercommand
<xluchox> and there is one that I have to remove
<Dr_willis> xluchox,  you can edit that file with 'sudo nano /etc/iftab' then put in a # where needed.
<Dr_willis> I dont even Have that file. :) so cant help ya much more then that.
<xluchox> thx
<Dr_willis> or use some other editor.
<nick_> Dr_willis omg i knew that im sorry for the stupid question i really need to turn the game off
<frb> how do I watch a DVD in 7.04 x64?
<Dr_willis> kdesu kate (or kedit) /path/to/file
<Dr_willis> might work better.
<g-hennux> i am installing a via graphics driver and have to compile that. in a line that says: "tmp = (OffMemRange *) MALLOC(OffMemRange);" i get a compile error saying: "error: expected expression before OffMemRange" - any idea what i missed?
<georo> i try to login but no screen i can`t access to my desktop no screen no booting
* ScorpKing is back with some coffee for everyone..
<Dr_willis> georo,  and has it ever worked?
<georo> thanks
<g-hennux> ScorpKing: maybe you have some chocolate? :-)
<georo> no
<ScorpKing> lol. maybe next time :D
<Dr_willis> georo,  that would be good info to give initially. :) and also what is the video card/system you are using?
<georo> lool im new user i do not give any thing god
<georo> lool im new user i do not give any thing good
<georo> is a first time give a blank screen
<georo> i try this command startx but is tell me  not screens found
<Dr_willis> The Live cd works and you can do that install? But the installed system fails to start up X properly the first boot?
<georo> no no
<georo> i intall a kubuntu is work and boot
<ScorpKing> georo: can i explain? correct me if i'm wrong. :D
<georo> =ok
* Dr_willis hands ScorpKing  the helm of esp.
<georo> g
<ScorpKing> lol.
<georo> looool
<georo> go scor explain
<ScorpKing> he had byrel installed and removed it. X doesn't start. only a blank screen with cursor. he needs internet on that box to fix it but wvdail is not installed.
<ScorpKing> byrel*
<ScorpKing> or whatever
<georo> beryl
<georo> b
* Dr_willis dosent touch Beryl. So cant help ya in removing it. Sorry.   Ive seen way too many people try to install it. fail, and break the ssytem.
<georo> i think a problem not with beryl
<Dr_willis> sounds like the xorg.conf may be broken if  startx dosent work.
<georo> i  think
<Dr_willis> see if theres a backup and restore it. Or reconfigrye the X server. would be the 2 first steps to try
<ScorpKing> xorg.conf is broken
<warren_> Does anyone know how to fix this; http://www.vampsworld.com/Screenshot.png
<Dr_willis> This is why i keep archives/backups of my systems and their various xorg.conf's at different times. :)
<ScorpKing> what's the command to reconfigure xorg.conf?
<Dr_willis> !xorg
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Dr_willis> !fixres
<georo> emmmmmmmmmmmm
<Dr_willis> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Dr_willis> perhaps also.
<Dr_willis> :)
<ScorpKing> i think he needs build-essential to run system-config-display --reconfigure but no internet
<georo> lol
<ScorpKing> hmmm. that could work
<ScorpKing> maybe just a reinstall and dont' break it again. that will be a lot faster. :P
<georo> looooooooooooooooooooooooooooool
<georo> i don`t understand why is broken
<wathek> hello all I've a problem with my sound card there's no sound it's not muted and I checked the volume is in the top
<wathek> this is what shows me lspci 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 03)
<jimmy_> Hey, is anyone here?
<sahin_h> wathek: I've got ICH7. And Kubuntu (and ubuntu too) use it a little bit tricky...
<jimmy_> I just installed Kubuntu and am having some problems. I can't get sudu to work, it keeps saying that the commany isn't found. What should I do?
<jimmy_> command*
<sahin_h> wathek: Click on the audio icon, and click the mixer button.
<wathek> sahin_h: it doesn't work well ?
<wathek> sahin_h: and ?
<sahin_h> wathek: Try to increase other channel too.
<sahin_h> For myself I have to increase the PCM and the surround.
<wathek> sahin_h: i've two channels Master and PCM
<sahin_h> wathek: It's strange... I have many.
<blekos> hi i'm using gutsy, the boot image says "gutsy gibbon development") linux-kernel....
<blekos> will this be replaced on the final release?
<sahin_h> blekos: Yes.
<blekos> thnx
<Biovore> blekos: just change /etc/issue
<Biovore> :-P
<blekos> :)
<sahin_h> Biovore: This will be a cheat... ;-)
<jimmy_> Can anyone help me out?
<Pitabred> Someone should have told him the command is called "sudo", not "sudu"
<ag3r> hi
<ag3r> someone can help me
<ag3r> i have som problems with beryl
<ag3r> my desktops 2,3,4
<Karti> Any MySQL gurus here, trying to connect via a client?
<ag3r> when i move a window inside them
<ag3r> it's like windows when any application stucks
<ag3r> it repeats in all screen
<ag3r> i can fill it with copies
<ag3r> someone can help me?
<Biovore> ag3r: thats a app hanging.. or not responding..
<ag3r> Biovore:
<daedalus> hi, how can i get libcurses library for ubuntu?
<Biovore> alt-f2 xkill  then click on the window..  Will kill it..
<ag3r> its beryl
<Biovore> oh.. that just beryl :-P
<ag3r> in desktop 2 3 4
<ag3r> i move a window
<ag3r> and the window multiplies
<ag3r> a copies
<ag3r> like in windows
<Biovore> beryl is very picky.. its a play thing
<ag3r> ?
<Biovore> beryl has lots of bugs
<ag3r> i know
<Biovore> not ment for getting anything done..
<ag3r> ok
<Biovore> not officialy supported
<ag3r> some like beryl that functions?
<Biovore> beryl is all unstable stuff
<Biovore> compviz also fall under this..
<Biovore> !effects
<ubotu> For help or discussion on Beryl or Compiz desktop effects, please go to #ubuntu-effects
<gustavo> whats the best way to secure apache? chroot it mannually or using libapache2-mod-chroot?
<Biovore> gustavo: depends on how much of a security nazi you want to be..
<Biovore> I don't normaly run it in a chroot
<ScorpKing> i have a problem. Suspend and Hibernate don't work on my laptop. suspend shuts the laptop down but i can't boot again and hibernate don't even shut down, it just give me a cursor and nothing happens. any ideas?
<Biovore> suspend is kinda picky on hardware
<Biovore> works here on my laptop
<ScorpKing> what program is responsible for that?
<kupesoft> I can't get network-manager-gnome to stop the annoying keyring pop-up even with the libpam-keyring fix,
<kupesoft> is this an xubuntu-specific bug?
<underdog5004> ugh, just spent the last 30 minutes on the phone with AT&T trying to get a static ip address for less than 80/month...not a pretty sight
<en1gma> sup all
<ScorpKing> hi
<xluchox> did someone install a wireless card in kubuntu?
<kupesoft> j # xubuntu
<ScorpKing> yep
<xluchox> I have been following many manuals and still cant configure it
<ScorpKing> !wireless
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<en1gma> im gonna build my mom a linux box....just now am researching what distro im gonna give her....she is 60 years old and has used windows off and on for 10years BUT you might as well say she is super green to windows still because she forgets....anyhow what version of kubuntu do you think she qualifies for (i use debian mostly)
<ScorpKing> xluchox: that helped?
<xluchox> !wireless
<xluchox> mmm
<xluchox> no
<xluchox> i tried to use ndiswrapper but the thing just doesnt work
<ScorpKing> xluchox: what card do you have?
<xluchox> Broadcom Corporation Dell Wireless 1390 WLAN Mini-PCI Card
<ScorpKing> lol.
<ScorpKing> what does dmesg | tail say?
<ScorpKing> any errors about drivers?
<xluchox> yes
<xluchox> with bcm43xx
<ScorpKing> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<ScorpKing> ah. i know that one. have the same :D
<ScorpKing> one sec... getting the link
* ScorpKing have 5 sec lag :(
<xluchox> there i pasted it
<ScorpKing> xluchox: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx/Feisty
<ScorpKing> that's it. :)
<xluchox> thx
<ScorpKing> np
* abominius if($lavoro != "") echo "$lavoro";
<ABOMINIUS> !wacom
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wacom - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<ScorpKing> ugh, stupid connection.
<ABOMINIUS> !input
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about input - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<ABOMINIUS> !tablet
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tablet - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<ScorpKing> ABOMINIUS: what are you looking for?
#kubuntu 2007-09-23
<ABOMINIUS> some guide to make dbus recognize /dev/input[n]  as /dev/input/wacom, or somethingh else
<ScorpKing> tried google?
<ABOMINIUS> y
<ABOMINIUS> too trash
<ScorpKing> lol
<sunilonln> is there an easy way for getting vga and s-video output working with intel 945gm integrated graphics? (i have an hp dv2000t)
<ScorpKing> nite everyone!
<ABOMINIUS> bb
<bobesponja> hey all
<bobesponja> is there a way to make the mouse cursor bigger?
<chris|6S> use a bigger cursor theme?
* ABOMINIUS return = $back
<bobesponja> chris|6S: can't find any big mouse theme
<dappermuis> sunilonln, if you find a way let me know :)
* abominius if($lavoro != "") echo "$lavoro";
<chris|6S> bobesponja: there is a package called "big-cursor"
<chris|6S> bobesponja: http://www.linux-tutorial.info/modules.php?name=Howto&pagename=X-Big-Cursor/X-Big-Cursor-3.html
<cash> Hello maybe some body know ,where I can download MATLAB for linux ? I mean all sources except official site ))
<|TroubleMaker|> what does the - in the /etc/syslog.conf files mean (eg mail.* -/var/log/mail.log)
<bobesponja> chris|6S: thanx
<sunilonln> dappermuis, does that mean it's not supported?
<sunilonln> the docs at intellinuxgraphics.org mention support for the outputs, but i haven't been able to get any customized xorg.conf working
<Hamra> hi all, lets wish i won't be bothering you any soon :P, just installed kubuntu, set my default boot to winxp so sisters wont mess up my linux, and downloading packages, everything is fine so far, really appreciate what you are doing here.
<uga|away> cash: you should send an e-mail to support@matlab.com and ask them. sure they can help you out
<cash> uga|away it is joke ?? )))
<uga> cash: as much of a joke as your question
<cash> uga =)) What the stupid in my question ? ) I m never by soft .))) It is no needed)
<uga> cash: then install scilab or octave, or join #pirates
<cash> k ) thnx
<uga> this channel is meant to be for kubuntu support, not piracy support
<cash> i will known that .for future
<newsense07> i just installed beryl for fiesty and get a white screen and mouse pointer only, any suggestions?
<uga> newsense07: what gfx card are you using?
<uga> I had no trouble on my old box with an fx5200 and nvidia drivers
<newsense07> old onboard ati
<uga> uhm... I can't really tell about ati support
<newsense07> is beryl gpu intensive ?
<newsense07> older laptop
<uga> well, my gfx card was quite slow, and still run fine, so not that intensive, I guess
<uga> but it does need acceleration and big chunk of ram
<newsense07> uga:could be it
<newsense07> uga:not much ram here but i figured it would work
<khaije1> newsense07: also on older laptops where video ram is shared it can be taxing
<uga> well, when I said my gfx card was slow... I meant compared to current cards... 3 years ago it was okay ;)
<newsense07> khaije1: should i dedicate less system memory to gpu ?
<uga> newsense07: I don't think a white screen means lack of ram though
<uga> rather lack of support
<newsense07> uga: i didnt think so myself
<khaije1> newsense07: i didn't know it's adjustable, you may want to get more if yr system doesn't have much
<uga> beryl needs certain support from the driver in order to work
<newsense07> ill google my vid card and beryl, see what i get
<intelikey> can anyone answer me a riddle ?   why did installing *buntu-desktop make setting up the network take 39 seconds longer at boot time when,  a) none of my startup (init scripts) changed.   b) i use static ip on eth[0-2] .   c) nothing new is starting.     ???
<newsense07> khaije1: i believe i can adjust shared mem in bios
<khaije1> just type glxinfo :-)
<sven_oostenbrink> Hi all, Im using kubuntu on a dell d620 laptop and I have wifi lan using ndis drivers.. Im using knetwork-manager to connect to an access point that has wep encryption, but it fails to connect and I don't know why. Could anybody assist me?
<khaije1> newsense07: o ok, that makes sense, i've never had that option in any of my machines
<dario> hello
<newsense07> khaije1: gxinfo returns unable to open display
<khaije1> wow, thats weird
<uga> newsense07: run it with the same user that started the desktop
<uga> normal user, not root
<intelikey> any guesses ?
<jcs7778> Is there a way to make my few gnome apps like firefox use the kde open save as dialogue insted of defaulting to nautilus?
<dario> ati 3d driver no work
<Biovore> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<uga> intelikey: that's weird. What are you comparing to? (previous to *buntu desktop, I mean)
<intelikey> uga yeah previous to installing *buntu-desktop
<newsense07> uga: glxinfo still returns the same output as normal user or with superuser rights
<uga> intelikey: what did you have before that =)
<intelikey> same thing i have with that... ?
<intelikey> linux
<uga> intelikey: what linux distro. My understanding is you just installed a kubuntu/ubuntu desktop. But based from where
<uga> what CD did you install
<intelikey> uga no.
<newsense07> uga: nm i just figured out why glxinfo was returning no screens found, i was running it from a different terminal than the xserver is running on
<intelikey> you misunderstand.    i only installed the meta packages "*buntu-desktop"  onto the running linux system
<newsense07> uga: what am i looking for?
<uga> newsense07: no idea. It wasn't me that asked for glxinfo ;)
<newsense07> uga:sorry
<xluchox> I have a question related to wifi
<newsense07> khaije1:what am i looking for in the output of glxinfo?
<intelikey> so anyone got a clue what installing *buntu-desktop might change that would make "setting up the network"  take so much longer ?
<xluchox> Im using wifi from linux and I think it has less range
<uga> intelikey: those are installed by default with any ubuntu/kubuntu CD
<xluchox> is that possible?
<uga> intelikey: that's why I'm asking what you installed first
<khaije1> newsense07: i don't remember specificly, but there is info in there that will tell you if yr gfx card has hw accel (which is needed for beryl)
<khaije1> newsense07: actually there are lots of great tutorials that can give you a step by step, have you checked any out?
<xluchox> when I get far nfrom the source I lose the connection very quickly
<intelikey> uga no you are asking because you don't believe what i say,  you think you know something about my system that i don't know.    you do not.   i have ubuntu linux installed,   everything setup the way i want.   then added *ubuntu-desktop
<newsense07> khaije1: i was just told i cant use beryl with xgl i should use compiz /
<khaije1> newsense07: ha! sorry, i used the wrong term, when i set mine up it was still called beryl
<intelikey> adding *buntu-desktop   made the one process of "setting up the network" at boot time take much longer.
<khaije1> newsense07: you are using fiesty?
<uga> intelikey: if I thought I knew what your system was, I wouldnt' be asking. I'm just asking what stfuf you installed first. Any ubuntu CD installs a desktop by default. Either kubuntu desktop or ubuntu desktop or edubuntu desktop or *desktop
<khaije1> if so you already have aiglx, so you just need to install compiz
<intelikey> uga not applicable.
* rajkalyan offers cookie to who wants it
* rajkalyan feels sad /me
* intelikey takes a cookie and goes off to the corner to eat
<rajkalyan> * rajkalyan?
<uga> intelikey: you won't get answers if you don't answer questions. Sorry, but you sure are grown up enough to understand that
* rajkalyan asks who wants a ckkie 
* rajkalyan cookie anyone?
<uga> rajkalyan: cookies disabled here ;)
<rajkalyan> LOL
<rajkalyan> :
<rajkalyan> :D
<intelikey> uga i have answered you.   there was no damned *buntu-desktop installed.   i suppose you never even heard of "server install"    please drop it now.
<rajkalyan> ooooooooooooo
<rajkalyan> u just got dissed
<rajkalyan> LOL
<uga> intelikey: sure, my question was "what CD did you install first, then"
<uga> and you still haven't answered
<uga> okay, now... server install, that's what I wanted to know
<uga> intelikey: now, did you notice any kernel upgrades... by ... any chance?
<uga> it could be a bug in the kernel module or dhclient
<intelikey> because that question is not applicable to this issue.   i installed from the hoary install cd   but that is not applacable   and has nothing to do with this.
<uga> oh it does, if the upgrade to the desktop upgraded kernels
<uga> or if it enabled the network manager
<intelikey> i didn't upgrade to.   ok you get ignored.
<uga> or if it upgraded the dhcp client
<uga> intelikey: thank you
<uga> I feel better =)
<intelikey> talk about running circles....  man....
<khaije1> wow uga you pissed off intelikey
<uga> khaije1: just by responding him =)
<khaije1> uhm...
<uga> I proposed 3 different possible issues
<uga> sure the desktop got nothing to do with his bootup times
<uga> everyone knows that, ... except him ;)
<uga> s/bootup times/network bootup times
<intelikey> anyone else have a thought on this.  i'm still interested in input.    and i'll try to not cause a seen
<niwatix> Bonjour tout le monde ;)
<khaije1> intelikey: what is the issue?
<intelikey> !fr | NiwatiX
<ubotu> NiwatiX: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<NiwatiX> ah sry
<NiwatiX> haha
<intelikey> khaije1 adding   *buntu-desktop   made the    'setting up the network'   at boot take  a lot longer.
* uga bets that upgraded either kernel modules, made it load different ones, or updated the dhcp client
<intelikey> i mean what was maybe 2 seconds  now takes 41 seconds.    just that one script.   and the script didn't change.   i thought maybe  /etc/network/interfaces had  but alas  it hasn't either.     and i don't use dhcp  it's all static.
<intelikey> hmmmm could be something in /etc/defaults/  maybe ???  i'll rm it and see.
<Biovore> intelikey: probably avhi has something to do with that..
<intelikey> avhi ???
<intelikey> is that an app ?
<uga> Biovore: the mDNS client can be that slow?
<intelikey> !find avhi
<ubotu> Package/file avhi does not exist in feisty
<Biovore> It does weird stuff on my box here..
<Biovore> I had to remove it..
<Biovore> avhi-deamon I think is the package name
<intelikey> av[tab]   no executables....
<uga> Biovore: tell him avahi instead ;)
<uga> he's got me on ignore :P
* intelikey wonders if Biovore is off home key or something....
<Biovore> http://packages.ubuntu.com/cgi-bin/search_packages.pl?keywords=avahi&searchon=names&subword=1&version=feisty&release=all
<Biovore> basicly it manages you network interface for you..  I my case.. it made wrong deceissions all the time..
<Biovore> bascily I replaced it with a small perl script..
<intelikey> ah   powerpc.   this isn't a mac
<Biovore> i386,amd64,ppc
<Biovore> its on all
<intelikey> package doesn't exist in dapper anyway.
<Biovore> oh.. your on dapper.
<Biovore> ?
<uga> intelikey: had you told us before that you're still running dapper... but yeah, respond "not applicable" and get people thinking for ages
<intelikey> have been sense two months before it released
<Biovore> haha.. differrent problem then..
<intelikey> yeah.
<Biovore> all my dapper boxes are static ips.. so I not sure..
<Biovore> aw he left..
<umarzuki> hi
<Biovore> oO
<uga> Biovore: you are surprised? didn't you see how he answered to all my questions up there, when I queried abou what he had installed?
<Biovore> nope.. only paying 1/2 attention atm
<uga> nice... ircing as root =)
<intelikey> it's not in /etc/default/      hmmm   i have no idea why it's taking longer.
<dario> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<intelikey> uga again you show your   assumed inteligance.   i'm not root.  that's just a mask.
<uga> fine with me
<uga> intelikey: you just had people turning around without telling them you were running dapper. Had you answered to my first question of what you had installed, it wouldn't have happenned
<Biovore> intelikey: I am guessing your using dhcp and its taking longer then expected?
* rajkalyan offers cookie!! !@_@!
<uga> Biovore: static dns
<uga> s/dns/ip
<rajkalyan> thats my PSP
<rajkalyan> jk
<Biovore> static ip shouldn't take any time at all..  My dapper box doesn't
<khaije1> my current isp setup is seriously lacking
<intelikey> and there is the infernal reseting modem to deal with also...
<uga> khaije1: like most of them, unfortunately
<intelikey> Biovore if you said anything after the    i suppose dhcp   statement   i missed.
<Biovore> nothing really..  my dapper box's run static ips
<intelikey> k
<intelikey> i wonder if some lib that is read has a dummy package that i was using before and now it's the full lib      i know that's reaching   but something has to have changed....
<intelikey> s/is read/is read by ifup or ifconfig maybe/
<Biovore> could be..  dhcp client change maybe?
<tekteen> hi
<tekteen> everyone
<intelikey> again if i used dhcp.....    but i don't.
<Biovore> hmm..  My dapper boxes are statics and they don't have any problems here..
<intelikey> it's not really a problem   just makes boot up take twice as long.    and these boxes get power off when not in use.
<tekteen> Can anyone help me with a bash script?
<intelikey> sure
<intelikey> tekteen what ya need ?
<tekteen> I need it to read in files
<tekteen> one at a time (for)
<tekteen> The files have spaces
<tekteen> It gives me each word
<tekteen> not file
<tekteen> I even tried using sed to put quotes around each file
<tekteen> ???
<intelikey> find /basedir/ -type f -exec echo '{}' ;\ | while read Q ;do something with $Q ;done
<intelikey> can work with a varable as well as read.
<tekteen> thanks
<pillowpants> has anyone sucessfully been able to get flash working for firefox?
<intelikey> np
<pillowpants> amd64
<tekteen> yes
<ardchoille> Is the konqueror web browser not able to load gmail?
<tekteen> sorry not amd 64
<pillowpants> tekteen : oh
<tekteen> have you tried from the repo
<tekteen> ?
<intelikey> ardchoille i have heard that you need to have it identify as mozilla     or something like that.
<pillowpants> tekteen : yeah, but nothing really does the job
<ardchoille> pillowpants: I have friends who have gotten flash working in firefox on amd64 but it takes a lot of work
<khaije1> pillowpants: google for nspluginwrapper
<ardchoille> intelikey: Ah, I'll try that.
<khaije1> pillowpants: worked for me
<pillowpants> khaije1 : yeah, ive head of that
<pillowpants> tried it before, but with no sucess
<pillowpants> ill give it a go again
<uga> ardchoille: it should work fine with current version of konqueror and gmail. What's happenning?
<pillowpants> does anyone know if adobe will be releasing a 64 bit plugin anytime soon?
<uga> pillowpants: they've always been slow at supporting linux... =(
<ardchoille> uga: It's reporting that ActiveX controls are not enabled.
<uga> active x? has gmail gone nuts? =)
<ardchoille> uga: That's what the web page said. Surprised me too.
<uga> ardchoille: are you faking client browser ID?
<squidlick> is there anyway to install flash,java, and all that on konquerer??
<pillowpants> does nspluginwrapper require using 32-bit firefox?
<pillowpants> or just the libraries for it
<uga> ardchoille: tools->change browser identification->default identification
<khaije1> pillowpants: none of the above
<uga> works fine for me, right now
<intelikey> !info flashplayer-nonfree | squidlick
<ubotu> squidlick: Package flashplayer-nonfree does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<intelikey> ooops.
<intelikey> i misnamed it i guess.   but search for the first word.
<squidlick> !info flashplayer
<intelikey> !info flashplugin-nonfree
<ubotu> Package flashplayer does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<khaije1> pillowpants: it's all 64bit it just translates the netscape plugin api from 32 to 64, it's great
<ubotu> flashplugin-nonfree: Adobe Flash Player plugin installer. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 9.0.48.0.0ubuntu1~7.04.1 (feisty), package size 15 kB, installed size 108 kB (Only available for i386)
<intelikey> there  ya go  ^
<pillowpants> khaije1 : ill try it
<pillowpants> thanks
<squidlick> <- sad
* SeanTater feels powerful, having just processed 524,288 TB of data..
<squidlick> ty though intelikey
<ardchoille> uga: Got it, thanks.
<intelikey> ?
<intelikey> !info flashplugin-nonfree | squidlick
<ubotu> squidlick: flashplugin-nonfree: Adobe Flash Player plugin installer. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 9.0.48.0.0ubuntu1~7.04.1 (feisty), package size 15 kB, installed size 108 kB (Only available for i386)
<khaije1> pillowpants: it's the next best thing to 64bit flash (which doesn't exist), making it the best thing :-)
<intelikey> reality; the next best thing to vertual reality...
<ardchoille> Wow, I like that Change Browser Identification menu item :)  Now I can access my bank in konqueror :)
<intelikey> hmmm that's not it either...     it's the little things that tic ya off.   ya know.
<uga> khaije1: is there an official site for the nspluginwrapper sources?
<uga> khaije1: or do I need to dig for debian sources
<Zombine> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<rustalot> hey guys, do you know how well flash works on 64-bit Gutsy?
<uga> heh, funny that, now that windows is trying to switch over to a new FS, linux is getting a stable ntfs rw access ;)
<daSkreech> !flash64
<ubotu> You can run Flash, Real, and Java plugins in AMD64 bit computers with Firefox. see the steps to follow at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxAMD64FlashJava
<uga> rustalot: I tried a gutsy upgrade,... and no matter how much I tried, the thing wouldn't even boot, here
<daSkreech> !gutsy | rustalot
<ubotu> rustalot: Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due October 2007) | It is development software, as such unstable, support _only_ in #ubuntu+1
<rustalot> uga: well, I'm using gutsy32 now, because feisty doesn't work on my laptop
<rustalot> anyways, it's offtopic
<uga> okay, I was just warning you ;)
<daSkreech> rustalot: #ubuntu+1 should give you a better idea how it is currently
<uga> daSkreech: people there weren't very responsive when I asked...
<daSkreech> uga: Yeah busy look for extinguishers for their computers >_<
<uga> lol
<rustalot> hey, do you guys know anything about samba?
<atlfalcons866> how do install gusty gibbon
<rustalot> !gutsy
<ubotu> Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due October 2007) | It is development software, as such unstable, support _only_ in #ubuntu+1
<intelikey> testing  http://ubuntu.pastebin.us/39655
<intelikey> may have issues with unicode and the  chat
<daSkreech> intelikey: What's that do?
<atlfalcons866> !gutsy
<ubotu> Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due October 2007) | It is development software, as such unstable, support _only_ in #ubuntu+1
<intelikey> just display info.
<daSkreech> That would be the \260 ?
<intelikey> yes the   `printf "\260"`
<intelikey>   heh   #
<intelikey> well shoot.  even though i have   *buntu-desktop installed it seems i dont have ubuntu-base installed    no nano....  //
<stdin> how can you live without nano??
<daSkreech> Use pico :)
<intelikey> simple as mc
<stdin> nano is pico, or as intelikey would say "nano == pico == nano"
<intelikey> daSkreech heh without nano you have no pico either  pico is a symlink to nano
<intelikey> fooled ya.  said something different    :)
<uga|away> strange... why is it that in two continous installs of the same CD, one of them had ia32 libs installed, yet the other one didn't?
<uga|away> and thus I had 32bit apps not working
<intelikey> something you chose ?     or maybe just a  'ubiquity'  thang !
<uga> there's basically no options during the kubuntu install, other than the mirror
<intelikey> yeah  sux don't it.
<uga> the only difference is on one of the installs I only formatted the / partition. It doesn't make much senses
<intelikey> idk.
<intelikey> i don't even use partitions any more.
* intelikey has no partition on this box.
<daSkreech> not even one?
<intelikey> nope\
<uga> not even swap?
<yoshibot> how does that even work
<uga> yoshibot: well, one partition is needed... sda1 or so ;)
<intelikey> yoshibot you don't mount partitions you mount file systems.   i made a file system on the hd
<Biovore> you don't need  a swap partition
<uga> at least _one_ =)
<intelikey> uga  i have no partition   none.
<Biovore> it can be a swap file
<uga> intelikey: so you boot off the net?
<uga> Biovore: right
<intelikey> no  i use lilo
<Biovore> hehe
* Biovore see what intelikey is doing..
<yoshibot> so he just has everything on the hard drive raw with no partition table?
<Biovore> partitions are a PC thing..
<Biovore> some systems don't use partitions on there..
<intelikey> yoshibot correct.
<yoshibot> that is both the craziest and the coolest thing I've heard of
<Biovore> nonthing about linux says you have to have a parition on your storage media..
<intelikey> yoshibot ty    lol
<uga> Biovore: yup, as far as you can get lilo to boot from there =)
<intelikey> lilo has no probelm   grub on the other hand can't do it.
<Biovore> it would be a chainload for grub
<Biovore> kinda tricky
<intelikey> lilo reads a literal address.   "blocks"    grub premounts a partition,   and seeing that i have no partition grub can't be used.
<intelikey> i tried seven ways to sunday to make grub work.   it's just too weak.
<uga> uhm... there's a bug in the latest pack of clamav-base
<uga> it tries to chown the directory /var/run/clamav
<uga> without trying to create it first if it doesn't exist ;)
<intelikey> not running it as root are you ?
<Biovore> well lilo is simplistic for that kind of stuff.. just load some data at some offset and then executes it..
<intelikey> can't run clamav as root   it wont work.
<uga> intelikey: a bug in the installer, not in the app
<uga> in the deb file
<uga> Setting up clamav-base (0.90.2-0ubuntu1.4) ...
<uga> chown: cannot access `/var/run/clamav': No such file or directory
<uga> ^^^ it will work if a previous version of clamav has been installed, but obviously not if it's first time
<intelikey> Biovore correct   where as  grub is an   OS   and it has to then read the fs the kernel is on,   they simply forgot to allow for mounting things that bios doesn't recognize.      basically if bios cant boot it grub can't either.
<uga> so you just manually create the dir and the setup goes just fine
<bigdave> Hi all!  Does anybody know how to prevent "Remote Share" icons from being placed on the desktop (KDE) for CIFS shares mounted in /etc/fstab?
<savetheWorld> Hi all, anyone know what the name of the apt packages are for Samba/CIFS and sshd?
<intelikey> uga yeah  the dpkg scripts are not very well written    all that one needed was a    mkdir -p /var/run/clamav    line before it chowned it and  bingo  it works....
<intelikey> first year bash monkey should know that....
<stdin> savetheWorld: samba is in the "samba" package, and sshd is in "openssh-server"
<intelikey> savetheWorld   samba <something and>  ssh
<savetheWorld> thanks you gentlemen!
<intelikey> idk about the cifs
<savetheWorld> |thanks you"?  stupid fingers... :-)
<stdin> cifs is an extension of smb, all part of samba
<ardchoille> savetheWorld: It's not you, it's your keyboard.. you don't have the "do what I want not what I said" plugin installed ;)
<bigdave> savetheWorld: I believe sshd is in "openssl" and cifs is in "smbfs" and/or "smbclient"
<intelikey> ah ok.  then    samba ssh      or as stdin put it openssh-server
<intelikey> ardchoille :)
<waylandbill> intelikey: do you ever sleep? :)
<ardchoille> waylandbill: No
<waylandbill> I thought so
<savetheWorld> ok, thank you.
* intelikey is a computer  ???
<intelikey> err no wait.
* intelikey has a computer  ???
<intelikey>  :)
<savetheWorld> ardchoille: it is me, I almost did it again. :-)
<ardchoille> savetheWorld: lol
<waylandbill> is there a difference? ;)
<ardchoille> waylandbill: No
* intelikey wonders whether to install ubuntu-base  or not....
<waylandbill> 21:00 or 03:00.. it seems like intelikey is always on
<intelikey> [ ubuntu-base -o ! ubuntu-base ] 
<intelikey> ed !
<intelikey> ed is not even installed....
<bigdave> Nobody has a clue re: "Remote Share" icons on the desktop????
<uga> bigdave: the thing is I don't have smb mounted drives over ehre
<uga> bigdave: what you want is just to change the icon?
<uga> so that it looks like any other normal folder?
<intelikey> can you believe this    with *buntu-desktop installed    http://ubuntu.pastebin.us/39656
<uga> or just avoiding them to appear on the desktop
<bigdave> I wanted to NOT have them show up on the desktop at all.  I have them mounted via /etc/fstab.  I'd like them accessed via the file system -- not via an icon shortcut to a smb:// link
<bigdave> on the desktop
<uga> there's an option on what media it should show... iirc
<uga> a sec
<intelikey> bigdave  right click the desktop and select the show device icons tab   choose what you want.
<intelikey> oh   in the configure desktop  ^
<uga> bigdave: there it is
<uga> bigdave: kcontrol->desktop->behavior
<uga> bigdave: device icons->show device icons:
<uga> and unselect samba shares
<uga> s/unselect/deselect
<intelikey> kcontrol or right click the desktop or system settings   all lead to the same page
<uga> intelikey: maybe in dapper
<intelikey> kde + right click everything  == kcontrol
<uga> it shows part of kcotrol kcms, right
<uga> but not all
<bigdave> AWESOME!  You ROCK!  Now are those settings per user or are they global to KDE?
<intelikey> true.  i stand corrected.  i was inprecise on that one.   thank you.
<intelikey> bigdave user
<uga> bigdave: they are per user basis. I guess you could hack the defaults so that they get copied to .kde, thugh
<intelikey> bigdave basicly if it doesn't ask for your password it's local.
<faires> Hi, I'm trying to watch a DVD area 4, and Kaffeine says I cannot doing so
<bigdave> uga / intelikey: Alrighty!  Thanks a LOT!
<faires> (But I'm in area 4... :) )
<jr_> How do I remove the limit to when my screen goes blank?
<faires> Is there anything I should apt-get in order to it work properly?
<intelikey> jr_ bios
<jr_> From within Kubuntu?
<faires> Kaffeine says the DVD is encrypted
<Biovore> faires: well since your outside the US.. you can get libdecss
<intelikey> jr_ that is normally set in bios apm apci      if you are only talking about the screensaver   right click the desktop and configure it.
<uga> Biovore: he could, even if he were inside the US ;)
<Biovore> well technical decss violates the DMCA
<jr_> intelikey: I don't have the screensaver configured
<faires> Biovore: thanks, I'll try
<intelikey> jr_ there is also kde power management       you can look into that.  but i make no promice that it will over ride the bios setting.
<stdin> jr_: give "xset s off" a go, and remove the "DPMS" part from xorg.conf
<jr_> "xset s off" a command?
<faires> Biovore: are you sure libdecss is the package name?
<stdin> jr_: yes
<faires> Adept is not finding it...
<intelikey> stdin that works too,  on newer bios'    don't know what he has to work with tho...  </shrugs>
<jr_> Sysinfo for 'jr-laptop': Linux 2.6.20-16-generic running KDE 3.5.7, CPU: Intel(R)Celeron(R)MCPU430@1.73GHz at 1729 MHz (3461 bogomips), , RAM: 1941/2018MB, 116 proc's, 1.24h up
<stdin> faires, Biovore: it's "libdvdcss" not "libdcss"
<intelikey> should be new enough
<stdin> faires: just do "sudo /usr/share/doc/libdvdread3/install-css.sh" to install it
* abominius if($lavoro != "") echo "$lavoro";
<intelikey> ABOMINIUS what language ?
<faires> stdin: Thanks, I'm trying it...
<intelikey> ABOMINIUS python ?
<ABOMINIUS> guess
<hydrogen> thats obviously not python
<ABOMINIUS> php script
<stdin> mmk
<faires> stdin: Biovore: thanks a lot, it worked properly...
<intelikey> it's obviously not shell script either   :)
<hydrogen> could be perl I think
<hydrogen> but then again
<faires> Now I can watch "An inconvenient truth"... ;)
<hydrogen> almost anything could be perl
<intelikey> php   hmmmm ok.
<Zombine> hydrogen:  But why would you?
<hydrogen> %)#@()#()$@)()(;.\& <- prints out the first six books of the bible in perl
<intelikey> hydrogen well i first thought perl  but then the echo command through a wrench in that idea
<Zombine> Furthermore, does anyone know how to turn off all KDE's damn annoying sounds?
<dezordia> Hi Sirs!
<intelikey> Zombine heh yeah   kcontrol
<intelikey> breaking glass are we Zombine ?
<stdin> or System Settings > Notifications
<Zombine> intelikey: More or less :D
* intelikey has a mute box.
<intelikey> not by choice tho
<Zombine> No speakers?  No driver?  No card?
<intelikey> none of the above.
<Zombine> Just told it to shut its damn mouth?
<intelikey> issue #42
<dezordia> anybody has a Eric4 .deb for kubuntu ? or a URL for source.lists ?
<Zombine> intelikey: Which is....?
<intelikey> no it talks,  just so quiet you need to hold the speekers to your ear to hear them
<intelikey> as far as i can tell it's not repairable within dapper.
<Zombine> oh.  I noticed my box has quieter sound that it does on XP, but I haven't installed any drivers...
<Zombine> Pick a new distro?
<dezordia> +_+
<Biovore> Zombine: try tunning up the sound levels in the mixer..  might need to turn up some odd ball ones..
* Zombine is actually running Ubuntu with KDE over it
<dezordia> anybody has a Eric4 .deb for kubuntu ? or a URL for source.lists to install it ?
<Zombine> Biovore: Will try.  Thanks
<intelikey> thought about it.   but if i do that i need to add an hd.  this one has some archived stuff i don't want to loose.
<Zombine> intelikey: You can't install one over another without a new format each time?
<Zombine> also box.com
<intelikey> Zombine   box.com ???
<intelikey> heh
<intelikey> :)
<Zombine> intelikey: It's an online storage host.  Like photobucket I guess but for whatever
<dezordia> anybody has a ideia?
<intelikey> yeah for what ever.     cardboard or plastic ?    lol
<Zombine> lol
<intelikey> dezordia ! i
<dezordia> intelikey: Hi! =D
<intelikey> sorry shell code for    not me
<intelikey>              ! blah         not whatever
<dezordia> intelikey: You know how i install eric4 on kubuntu ?
<Zombine> dezordia: sudo apt-get install eric4?
<rrbiz> some1 know about intel pentium M scaling why it's not ?
<intelikey> dezordia that was the answer    no.   ! i    or  not me.
<dezordia> no has a eric4 package, only eric3 package. =(
<Zombine> dezordia: Actually, if it isn't in the repositories for Synaptic, you can download it from eric's website and install it using the install command from your hdd
<dezordia> on official source.list
<intelikey> !b-e | dezordia you can build the source, but you need to look here
<ubotu> dezordia you can build the source, but you need to look here: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<dezordia> Zombine: This is not the problem. . . The problem is with the QScintilla2...
<dezordia> This is dont work. =(
<Zombine> dezordia: Okay you are now over my head xD.  But someone here is bound to be smarter than I am
<kloplop> I know this is an odd question, but how can I have a background music while on my login screen, I bet edited sources can do it, but that's beyond me
<Zombine> kloplop aside from starting a player and switching users?  No idea :P
<dezordia> I come here imagine anybody was make a package from the eric4.
<intelikey> kloplop have kdm call a script
<kloplop> yeah, well I got this awsomly annoying song that will annoy the heck out of anyone but me, and I want it to play every time I boot up
<Zombine> How would I change my default music player?
<intelikey> kloplop in the /etc/kde3/kdm/kdm.conf  i think you can specify   errrr not sure.   maybe i better check.
<kloplop> well, this is an mp3, so can the system play it by itself?
<intelikey> kloplop on only on boot   that's easy.   call it from  /etc/rc.local
<dezordia> Well, i will make the package eric4 for kubuntu. But not now. . . in a few days!
<kloplop> k just a sec
<dezordia> Tks guys! c'ya! o/
<intelikey> kloplop make it a .ogg and sox can   well it can mp3 also if you tell it the decoder to use   but .ogg is the easy way.
<kloplop> ok, just a moment though I need to get to the conf file anyway
<intelikey> install sox     edit /etc/rc.local   adding a line   play /path/to/file.ogg
<kloplop> ok :)
<intelikey> note that only root will be able to kill that.   i will play until it ends.  or you sudo killall sox
<kloplop> intelikey, I am installing cox right now
<kloplop> sox
<intelikey> sox
<intelikey> yeah.
<kloplop> how would I convert an mp3 to ogg in linux anyway?
<hydrogen> lame -d file.mp3 oggenc file.wav
<intelikey> several ways.  easiest i know of is  audacity
<hydrogen> or
<hydrogen> mp32ogg
<hydrogen> oddly enough :)(
<intelikey> oh yeah that.  mp32ogg   forgot that one.
<kloplop> yeah well just wait, I gota copy it off my windows hardrive on sda2
<hydrogen> audacity is kind of like using latex to write an email
<hydrogen> sure it does the job.. but is it really worth it?
<intelikey> hydrogen if you have "keyphobia"  it is...  :)
<jhutchins> There's probably an mp3toogg wrapper taht does it.
<hydrogen> like `mp32ogg`
<hydrogen> you mean?
<hydrogen> (which I meantioned all of two minutes ago)
<uga> how about getting your desktops up to date and installing gui apps? =)
<uga> soundkonverter, for example :P
<hydrogen> why use a gui app to do something that is a whole lot easier on the command line?
<intelikey> hey maybe there is a tool in the ogg-utils package that can do that,,,   like  mp32ogg   or something ?
<intelikey> vorbis-utils  even
<uga> if audacity is to sound encoding what latex is to e-mailing, then mpg32ogg is to encoding what telnet is to e-mailing ;)
<intelikey> not telnet   fetchmail.
<hydrogen> cd /music/mp3; find . -name \*.mp3 -exec mp32ogg {} +
<hydrogen> no
<intelikey> better qoute that    '{}'
<hydrogen> fetchmail is one way :)
<intelikey> might have spaces in the file name.
<yoshibot> Anyone here know how to get Kubuntu to use two heads?
<intelikey> hydrogen you said "sending an email"  ok   sendmail   my bad.
<kloplop> I am converting the mp3 to ogg right now with lame
<hydrogen> doesn't matter about spaces in the name
<hydrogen> in theory
<hydrogen> though I suppose if mp32ogg didn't handle it
<intelikey> also has to end in   \;
<hydrogen> no
<kloplop> just put _
<hydrogen> I intentionally did \;
<uga> apt-get install sounkonverter, guys ;)
<hydrogen> err
<hydrogen> I intentionally did +
<hydrogen> though it may not work with mp32ogg either :)
<hydrogen> never tried
<hydrogen> + passes as many matches as it can on one command line
<hydrogen> rather than a new process for each match
<uga> kloplop: btw, I presume you got no access to the original sources? you are losing quality twice
<intelikey> hydrogen and you intentionally did that with an incoder ???
<uga> hydrogen: dno't forget quality settings
<hydrogen> intelikey: as I said I'm not sure how mp32ogg would handle it
<hydrogen> It's just generally a better idea :)
<hydrogen> uga: For most usages (read non audiophile) the default quality setting is fine.. especially if one is converting from mp3 anyways
<hydrogen> either way
<hydrogen> as you can see TMTOWTDI
<uga> yes, notice the mp3 could be set to real high quality
<hydrogen> theres no such thing :P
<uga> hydrogen: Too Much TO What To Do I?
<hydrogen> close!
<kloplop> uga, yeah I noticed when I played it, it seemed to loose quality
<uga> Tom Must Teach Will To Do Insane?
<hydrogen> Theres more than one way to do it!
<uga> kloplop: unless you really need oggs, I'd suggest keeping the mp3
<uga> s
<intelikey> just use audacity  :)
<hydrogen> we can all agree thats the silliest way to do it :)
<maltaethiron> Hey, who can help me install wine?
<kloplop> I really don't care about it, I just want to have it play on the login screen :D
<hydrogen> heh, all this for one file?
<intelikey> uga unless you really like propritary, i'd sujest using only ogg vorbis
<hydrogen> if you have mp3 already
<uga> intelikey: he's got the mp3s already
<kloplop> well, brb, I am going to test this
<hydrogen> then switching to ogg is kind of silly :)
<intelikey> uga it's one mp3 in question.
<hydrogen> unless you suddenly married RMS's sister
<maltaethiron> can somebody please help me install wine??
<intelikey> maltaethiron   sudo apt-get install wine
<intelikey> maltaethiron or is that 64 bit ?
<Dr_willis> Same as ya install anything else basicially. :)
<maltaethiron> intelikey : yes, and i havent got wine in my repos
<uga> intelikey: he may need to enable universe or multiverse
<uga> maltaethiron: there's no wine for 64bit
<maltaethiron> damn
<maltaethiron> well thanks
<maltaethiron> hmm...well is there some way i can get Steam to work on 64 bit?
<uga> 32bit chrooting might help
<hydrogen> doesn't *buntu support multilib installs?
<Dr_willis> might want to ask 'why do i need 64bit'
<hydrogen> !multilib
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about multilib - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<hydrogen> heh
<hydrogen> worth a try :)
<toxop1asma> hey guys, a quick noob question: what's the command to read /etc/fstab and remount everything?
<Dr_willis> mount -a
<toxop1asma> thanks
<maltaethiron> uga : what would 32bit chrooting be?
<Dr_willis> that will not remount everyting
<hydrogen> ah, nope
<Dr_willis> it will 'auto mount' whats set to auto mount
<kloplop> the music didn't play
<uga> Dr_willis: 4GB or userspace ram? :P
<Dr_willis> theres no 'remount everyting' command that i am aware of.
<hydrogen> maltaethiron: you may want to see http://wiki.winehq.org/WineOn64bit#head-08d4087d863019523214064680fcf26721c9a1af
<kloplop> apparently LAME doesn't encode it to Ogg Vorbis
<hydrogen> no
<hydrogen> it encodes to mp3
<Arv3n> Hi.
<hydrogen> you need to use oggenc
<Arv3n> How do I get Konversation to autoidentify me?
<diskonnected3> hey room...can somebody tell me where i can find the linux-source-2.6.20-15-generic for the 7.04 Kubuntu distro?? i need the kernel source to compile the nvidia drivers
<kloplop> it wouldn't let me
<hydrogen> lame -d file && oggenc file
<abominius> where i can find out if my radeon x1550 is supported by radeon open drivers?
<hydrogen> you could probably shorten that file
<hydrogen> but I don't want to think
<orin> My Logitech USB microphone registers with the system and then suddenly loses power. Here's a sample log of what happens (from dmesg | tail -f): http://phpfi.com/264499
<Arv3n> How do I get Konversation to autoidentify me?
<diskonnected> 4hey room...can somebody tell me where i can find the linux-source-2.6.20-15-generic for the 7.04 Kubuntu distro?? i need the kernel source to compile the nvidia drivers
<orin> lsusb only shows my keyboard and my mouse.
<hydrogen> diskonnected3: why can't you just install the nvidia drivers from adept?
<diskonnected> they didnt work
<diskonnected> they screwed the xconfig up
<hydrogen> thats nice and descriptive
<Arv3n> Is it possible for me to get Konversation to autoidentify me?
<Dr_willis> gee.. an 8800 video card?
<hydrogen> how did they screw it up?
<diskonnected> so i reverted to the backup and then it worked
<orin> diskonnected: I had to edit my xorg.conf for my 8300 GS because not everything worked out of the box.
<diskonnected> when i restarted x i got no picture and a x11 server crash
<kloplop> there its converted using mp32ogg
<hydrogen> did you try sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg?
<Dr_willis> diskonnected,  and what is your video card?
<trpr> Arv3n: under the identity i created to use with the server, i set the service to "nickserv" and put my password into the password box
<abominius> where i can find out if my radeon x1550 is supported by radeon open drivers?
<hydrogen> without the ? obviously
<diskonnected> no i did not
<diskonnected> its a generic nvidia geforce fx 5200
<baghyay> hi how to change language of keyboard
<kloplop> ok it works, in the terminal, just a moment
<diskonnected> ok
<Dr_willis> the xorf.conf file should be virtually identical for most nvidia cards. the fx 5200 i think should work find with the nvidia drivers in the repos.
<uga> Arv3n: File->ServerList->edit your irc server (freenode thing)->select the identity->edit...->AutoIdentify: service=NickServ, password, yours
<Dr_willis> you may want to install/use the 'restricted-manager' tool to install them
<Arv3n> TY guys.
<Arv3n> I thought it was NickServ IDENTIFY
<diskonnected> they installed fine but then when i restarted the x after doing sudo nvidia-glx-config enable it did nothing...
<abominius> ...
<hydrogen> a cool little trick you can use on freenode
<abominius> !radeon
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<hydrogen> is setting the server password to your nick's password
<uga> Arv3n: no, konversation takes care of sending the command, you only need to tell it the service name (NickServ)
<toxop1asma> Dr_willis: yeah, that's what i meant, but couldn't articulate on account of noobness. it worked, so thanks :)
<hydrogen> and it will identify for you that way
<Arv3n> OK, well.
<Arv3n> Is this on Freenode?
<hydrogen> yes
<Arv3n> OK, I don't need to re-register then.
<kloplop> where is that file that has the boot instructions where I would put it in? I forgot where it was
<Arv3n> I keep seeing irc.ubuntu.com everywhere.
<Arv3n> BRB.
<Dracari> ok that was weird my xubuntu mac just nearly crashed
<hydrogen> ubuntu.com is linked to freenode
<diskonnected> thanks guys; im gonna go try that command u just told me and ill let ya'll know..thanks!
<hydrogen> or it actually just points to irc.freenode.net
<Dracari> but anyone know the sudo command for Adept Manger in terminal
<Arv3n> hydrogen: IC.
<Arv3n> It doesn't say I'm identified. -_-
<diskonnected> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<yoshibot> Dracari: maybe kdesu adept_manager
<baghyay> how to change  the keybord language plz i  want  write somthing  in arabic
<diskonnected> right?
<xluchox> how can I put a program out for a blacklist?
<Dr_willis> xluchox,  Huh?
<hydrogen> diskonnected: yes
<xluchox> yeah
<Arv3n> OK, I just had to restart Konversation. -_-
<Arv3n> How is Gutsy going?
<xluchox> I had to put a program in blacklist, but I think I need it now
<Arv3n> I'm upgrading to it right now from Beta 3.
<Arv3n> Or Tribe 3, sorry.
<Dr_willis> Arv3n,  its working decently well.. but just the other day had 400mb of updates. :)
<Arv3n> 400mb?
<Arv3n> Are you sure?
<uga> Arv3n: heh, good luck. I couldn't boot tribe 5 after upgrading from feisty ;)
<Dr_willis> Arv3n,    like it matters. :)
<Arv3n> Need to get 459MB of archives.
<Dr_willis> I alsways do a clean reinstall anyway
<Arv3n> I'm upgrading from Tribe 3. =/
<Arv3n> Tribe 3 --> Tribe 5/Prebeta = 459MB of updates? o_o
<Dr_willis> thats how it goes.
<Dr_willis> brb
<Arv3n> Pacman > apt-get.
<Arv3n> Well.
<hydrogen> I've never ran into an opinion (other than my own of course) that was correct
<Arv3n> in matter of difficulty imo its
* hydrogen goes out for a walk
<Dracari> and how can i configure xubuntu for smb ? i had kubuntu installed on this ppc mac and it was allready set but i dunn have anything set for samba
<Arv3n> uh
<Dracari> on this distro
<Arv3n> gentoo/portage/ebuilds/whatever > deb > rpm > pacman binaries (o_o)
<Arv3n> simply because every time i try and install gnome/kde/xfce on gentoo from a pure install.
<Arv3n> I always get these builds errors and what not, just basically something thats unsolvable.
<Arv3n> Like call stack error, and it always happens. =|
<diskonnected3> hey people..how do i find out the hardware ID of my graphics card??im sorry to bug ya'll i havnt been using linux for a long time...im jus starting to get the hang of it again
<kloplop> hey thanks guys for helping me put annoying music on boot :)
<victoria_> lspci in terminal ?
<diskonnected3> thanks
<diskonnected3> i totally new that too lol..jus im slow:)
<Arv3n> we all are. (not really)
<victoria_> :)
<Arv3n> im slow too.
<diskonnected3> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV34 [GeForce FX 5200]  (rev a1)
<Arv3n> but i cant speak for everyone. =X
<diskonnected3> does that sound right?
<kloplop> I got the same graphics card
<victoria_> that looks like it
<diskonnected3> u do?
<kloplop> yes
<diskonnected3> ok
<Arv3n> fx 5200..
<kloplop> is there something I can help with on that?
<Arv3n> ew, those were old and crappy even when the 5XXX series were good. >.>
<diskonnected3> so in the configure xserver-xorg i would put PCI:01:00.0 ?
<diskonnected3> right now its got PCI:1:0:0
<ardchoille> diskonnected3: I use nvidia drivers and have never changed the default setting for that
<kloplop> well, cya
<victoria_> i have the nvidia GeForce4 420 Go and I can't run compiz on it :(
<diskonnected3> ok..so leave it then? cuz when i got the last xorg crash b4 it was saying there was no card at the hardware id it had listed in the config file...
<victoria_> i've tried eNvy and everything, but I always end up with the white screen of death
<Arv3n> white screen of death, lole.
<maltaethiron> ok, listen up and listen good: i have the wine stuff downloaded and untared on my desktop.  a website is telling me to compile it using "./configure", followed by "make", and then "make install"...anyone able to help me on this??
<ardchoille> diskonnected3: Oh, in that case I don't know.
<Arv3n> uh.
<Arv3n> you dont compile it frmo source.
<Arv3n> you open adept and search for wine ad install it.
<maltaethiron> ...
<maltaethiron> listen
<maltaethiron> ok
<maltaethiron> well
<Arv3n> thats SERIOUSLY not recommended.
<maltaethiron> i got 64 bit
<Arv3n> compiling from source = bad, bad bad bad.
<diskonnected3> well lspci is saying its 01:00.0 and the cofigure program is asking if its PCI:1:0:0...so what would you guys/girls suggest?
<ardchoille> maltaethiron: install it from the repos
<maltaethiron> it's not in the repos
<Arv3n> i cant help with 64-bit, sorry.
<ardchoille> !wine | maltaethiron
<ubotu> maltaethiron: wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<Dr_willis> Im not sure that wine CAN run in 64bit
<Dr_willis> or it would be in the repos.
<maltaethiron> can anyone just give me a better list of repos
<Arv3n> why not just use the 32 bit version? -_-
<Dr_willis> !easysource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<Arv3n> are you really experiencing that much of a speed increase with the 64 bit version?
<maltaethiron> thats it, source o matic, thanks
<Dr_willis> You would need to use the 32bit chroot stuff. i belive
<Dr_willis> !chroot
<ubotu> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebootstrapChroot use this to build 32 bit environments on a 64 bit box
<Dr_willis> unless you got 4gb+ of memory - you proberly are not gaining mucgh by using 64bit disrto anyway
<diskonnected3> ardchoille > any suggestions?
<Arv3n> srsly.
<Arv3n> and if you have 4gigs of memory
<Arv3n> well.. i dont think it would matter and i would still use the 32 bit version.
<Arv3n> since 64-bit is horrible. =X
<Dracari> i'm not using 32bit or 64bit or x86 ubuntu :P
<Arv3n> PPC?
* Dracari is using a ppc vers of xubuntu on a g3 imac
<Arv3n> i dont think ppc is supported anymore, is it?
<Arv3n> so thats even worse than 64 bit. =P
<Dracari> fiest fawn 7.04
<Dracari> *fiesty
<Arv3n> feisty* o_o
<Arv3n> isnt it feisty
<Arv3n> yeah its feisty.
<Dracari> so my spelling sucks @ times
<Arv3n> its ok.
<vamp898> how does Totem Plays DVDs with Mens?
<william__> can i get a little temperture widget and forcequit thing like in gnome for kubuntu?
<victoria_> does anyone here know if ubuntu can play VCDs now? I can play DVDs with no problem but VCDs just won't play :(
<dave4272> Apple quicktime trailers, how to view in Firefox?
<Arv3n> mplayer? maybe?
<dave4272> mplayer within firefox?
<Arv3n> yeah.
<Arv3n> the plugin, try that.
<Arv3n> not sure.
<Arv3n> maybe realplayer.
<shockdiode> hmm, i play vcds no probem in kubuntu with xine, I can't remember if I had to install any plugins for xine to do that or not
<Arv3n> what is xine?
<Arv3n> isnt that the backend for videos or something?
<shockdiode> video player
<shockdiode> yeah
<victoria_> there's a multi-platform embedded player downloadable for firefox -- if you see the puzzlepiece on the browser screen that says plugin required, you can just click that and it will tell you what you need
<dave4272> you're not understanding me. when i go to apple.com/trailers and try to watch a trailer, nothing happens
<Arv3n> hold.
<Arv3n> i think you might need flash.
<Arv3n> on gutsy, it loads fine.
<Dracari> thatsbig downall to mei can use flash
<Dracari> *cant
<Arv3n> gutsy tribe 3, i havent even installed anything, im just done a fresh install and now upgrading to tribe 5.
<Dracari> Adobe flash no longer has a ppc vers
<Arv3n> well.
<Arv3n> i dont know what to say then.
<dave4272> i don't need flash. Apple's trailers all use h.264 codecs.
<Arv3n> well.
<Arv3n> whatever it is, it works perfectly fine with kubuntu. o_o
<Arv3n> gutsy
<Arv3n> ok, nevermind. it just shows a grey screen after loading.
<dave4272> what browser are you using, firefox?
<Arv3n> im using konqueror.
<Arv3n> and no, sorry, nevermind, its not done loading yet.
* Dracari pefeers Firefox over anything still
<Arv3n> i know.
<Arv3n> i hate konqueror. *kry*
<dave4272> i think what i need is a h.264 plugin for firefox/ubuntu
<Arv3n> well, try doing whatever you think is best, then.
<Arv3n> honestly, i would think either flash or mplayer plugin.
<shockdiode> mozilla-mplayer
<victoria_> http://www.apple.com/trailers/wb/thedarkknight/trailer1/  <<-when i load this up it says NO Video
<victoria_> :(
<dave4272> firefox already has flash built in. Apple trailers have nothing to do with flash, this is not youtube
<william__> how do i force close a window in kde?
<Arv3n> just click x
<william__> and if that doesnt work
<Arv3n> and thhen a window should pop up saying to kill the program
<vamp898> STRG + ALT + ESC
<vamp898> than klick the window
<Arv3n> or type killall <program name>
<daSkreech> dave4272: Firefox does not have Flash built in
<Arv3n> do we have any ops in here?
<Arv3n> because it says we have none.
<Arv3n> if we dont have any ops, then thats really risky. o_o
<dave4272> so you're saying firefox does not do flash? how come flash sites load and so forth
<william__> ~$ sudo killall vlc
<william__> Password:
<william__> vlc: no process killed
<Arv3n> you have to install flash first.
<Arv3n> therefore it is not built in.
<Arv3n> built-in means that its already installed with the program.
<dave4272> whatever, you're digressing
<vamp898> william: try STRG + ESC and search the prozecc
<Arv3n> not even sure what digressing means.
<vamp898> or STRG + ALT + ESC and klick the window
<daSkreech> Arv3n: Lets say if they are needed they are here
<dave4272> it's in a dictionary
<william__> what is strg
<vamp898> CTRL
<vamp898> sry
<vamp898> ^^
<william__> oh right
<vamp898> German keyboard^^
<nonewmsgs> that worked thanks
<Arv3n> k, i dont feel like reading in a dictionary for a word i'll never use. =/
<nonewmsgs> im william _
<vamp898> kk
<daSkreech> nonewmsgs: that's a program called Xkill it destroys any X window
<shockdiode> victoria: using the mozilla-mplayer package makes that link work fine for me
<daSkreech> nonewmsgs: Please don't click on your desktop
<nonewmsgs> can i sudo apt get xkill?
<Arv3n> sudo apt-get install xkill
<daSkreech> nonewmsgs: It's there already
<nonewmsgs> is xkill in the kmenu or is it a terminal command
<aftermath> how do I see a list of my hardware?
<newsense07> nonewmsgs: can add it to the kmenu if ya want
<daSkreech> nonewmsgs: Funny enough it's a terminal command
<daSkreech> nonewmsgs: alt+ctrl+Esc is a short cut to it
<daSkreech> aftermath: lshw
<victoria_> shockdiode: many thanks
<shockdiode> sure thing
<vamp898> ctrl + esc is nice too
<nonewmsgs> excellant.  one other question.  what is the difference between konsole, terminal, and terminal emulator
<Arv3n> ?
<Arv3n> konsole = kde terminal
<vamp898> terminal = gnome terminal
<Arv3n> actually.
<Dr_willis> xkill is an old skool terminal commandused to kill x apps wth a mouse click
<Arv3n> might he mean pressing CTRL + ALT + F1 = terminal?
<Arv3n> or is that a console.
<Dr_willis> alt-ctrl-f1 = console #1
<daSkreech> vamp898: Oh yeah but that's less gratifying
<Arv3n> right right.
<newsense07> vamp898: never knew cntrl+esc shortcut to process list, nice
<Arv3n> wooow.
<nonewmsgs> i see them in my k menu but i have xfce, gnome and kde (k is my newest try and im loving it)
<Arv3n> ctrl + esc cool loel
<Arv3n> you should just install kubuntu for less bloat. =/
<aftermath> no more trying random key combinations i see in irc
<daSkreech> nonewmsgs: try alt+space
<aftermath> what was the command again?
<aftermath> to see a list of hardware?
<nonewmsgs> katapult?
<daSkreech> aftermath: lshw
<daSkreech> nonewmsgs: Yeah do that and type the name of a program like amarok
<Arv3n> lspci?
<kloplop> what or where is the file that is runned when logging in?
<Arv3n> ?
<Arv3n> hold
<Arv3n> cd /usr/share/autostart
<daSkreech> !autostart
<ubotu> To make programs autostart with your KDE session, you can make a link to it in ~/.kde/Autostart. The package 'kcontrol-autostart' makes a kcontrol item for handling items in that directory.
<Arv3n> if thats what you mean.
<kloplop> as in like a bash script that runs after a sucsessfull login
<Arv3n> oh.
<daSkreech> kloplop: there are a large number of files
<Arv3n> uh, i think you should copy that to /usr/share/autostart or ~.kde/Autostart
<kloplop> well obvoiusly
<daSkreech> You may be looking for ~/.bash_profile
<Arv3n> i dont understand.
<Arv3n> whats he asking?
<Arv3n> well guys.
<Arv3n> it looks like kubuntu is quickly catching up with ubuntu. =)
<kloplop> I think that the kcontrol-autostart might help just a sec let me check it out
<Arv3n> looking much more polished lately.
<newsense07> Arv3n: i started with ubuntu but hate gnome so i converted
<Arv3n> dont get me started on gnome. =/
<Arv3n> they REALLY aren't going anywhere.
<aftermath> thanks, daSkreech
<newsense07> Arv3n: even ordered a kubuntu cd to replace the ubuntu stickers i got
<Arv3n> lol.
<Arv3n> whats hte difference between the dvd and cd?
<Arv3n> because i see a dvd version, but it doesnt look different than the cd version.
<newsense07> i got no dvd-rom so i have no idea
<Arv3n> shmeh.
<daSkreech> Arv3n: it has all of main on it
<Arv3n> all of main? as in the repo?
<daSkreech> fol bun
<daSkreech> Yes
<Arv3n> interseting.
<Arv3n> isnt main huge, though?
<Arv3n> i thought the dvd was only like 1 gig.
<Arv3n> ok, that answers my question, good for like offline or slow connection ppls.
<daSkreech> 4 Gb
<kloplop> is there a way for me to use the workgroup network in my house like in windows, Ex: printing and file sharing?
<daSkreech> Yeah
<stdin> ~4.4GB
<daSkreech> strange that the larger download is better for sloe connections
<stdin> Arv3n: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/feisty/release/kubuntu-7.04-dvd-i386.list < DVD file list
<Biovore> !samba
<ubotu> samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<Arv3n> nooonono.
<Arv3n> you buy the dvd. =P
<Arv3n> not download it. -_-
<stdin> Arv3n: that's just the file list, not the iso...
<Arv3n> i was talking to daskreech
<Arv3n> -_-
<Arv3n> why arent there any apps in here?
<Arv3n> *ops
<Arv3n> lol
<daSkreech> In.... IRC ?
<Arv3n> yeah.
<Biovore> there are.. they just become ops unless they need to do an admin thing..
<Arv3n> it says 0 ops
<daSkreech> Oh ops
<Arv3n> oh.
<stdin> they are hiding ;)
<Biovore> hehe
<Arv3n> niiice.
<daSkreech> If needed they are there
<daSkreech> tame bug
<Arv3n> so like if i screamed a random word.
<Arv3n> like something.. bad.
<daSkreech> then I'd have to smack you
<Arv3n> nou
<stdin> you can scream all you want, just don't type it in :)
<Arv3n> lol.
<Arv3n> then id be in even bigger trouble.
* daSkreech wields the chair of Ballmer + 2
<Arv3n> if i just started screaming penis, my dad would be like wtf.
<Arv3n> it'd be a weird moment
<daSkreech> Good bonding
<Biovore> lol
<soulrider> hello
<soulrider> anyone here running kde4 ?
<Arv3n> good bonding?
<Arv3n> are you kidding me?
<Arv3n> hed probably be like "are you alright, son?"
<Arv3n> actually, hes taking some medicine.
<Arv3n> so i could say he was hallucinating. LOL
<Dasnipa`_> pfft
<Arv3n> lmfao.
<Arv3n> this guy was on the fence
<Arv3n> trying to rob a home and he got stuck.
<Arv3n> and he was there for 45 mins
<Arv3n> holding himself up with his strength
<stdin> !ot | Arv3n
<ubotu> Arv3n: #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<Arv3n> i didnt know kubuntu had an offtopic channel. =X
<Arv3n> i thought that was a sabayon linux thing.
<Dasnipa`_> Arv3n: TWSS
<Arv3n> twss = ?
<Dasnipa`_> Arv3n> holding himself up with his strength: TWSS, thats what she said
<Arv3n> ??
<Arv3n> good lord no.
<Arv3n> !google test
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about google test - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Arv3n> cool. =D
<Arv3n> that could come in handy.
<Arv3n> this irc channel is much smaller than ubuntu.
<daSkreech> !factoids
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Arv3n> finally, done downloading 459MB of updates.
<Arv3n> at 160kb/s. =X
<daSkreech> Time to upgrade to Gutsy :-)
<Arv3n> you? or me?
<daSkreech> then 4 weeks later upgrade to hardy :)
<daSkreech> You :)
<Arv3n> hardy.
<Arv3n> idno about that.
<daSkreech> !hardy
<ubotu> Hardy Heron is the code name for Ubuntu 8.04-LTS, due April 2008. For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron
<Arv3n> noo.
<Arv3n> i dont know if im going to upgrade to hardy so soon.
<Dasnipa`_> daSkreech: the hardly boys
<aftermath> how do I write to a mounted ntfs?
<Arv3n> ntfs-3g?
<ardchoille> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<aftermath> !ntfs-3g
<ubotu> ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<orin> How do I select a USB microphone as the microphone input device for the system?
<daSkreech> orin: ahh right USB
<orin> The system detects my AK5370 properly.
<Dr_willis> one of those neat gizmos that can cuase so many problems. :)
<orin> It worked on an older Gentoo system of mine.
<Tann> I have set Kubuntu to mount a partition on boot, but now it is trying to boot off that partition. How do I make it not boot from that partition?
<daSkreech> Tann: from your menu.lst file
<Tann> daSkreech: How do I get to it if Linux isn't booted yet? Use a live CD?
<khaije> i'm having issues getting my new bluetooth stereo headset to work, doesn't seem to want to pair
<khaije> any info about this?
<ardchoille> Tann: You can use a live cd, boot the proper partition and then edit the /boot/grub/menu.lst file
<daSkreech> !bluetooth
<ubotu> For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<daSkreech> ardchoille: technically he can jsut edit the grub menu directly
<khaije> daSkreech: i think i'm already past that tut
<daSkreech> assuming that Tann is a he
<ardchoille> daSkreech: True, but I never learned how to do that
<mmmiiikkkeee> what is the difference between the generic kernel and the 386 one???
<klobster> please no one recommend envy to anyone.  I have spent the last week solving the problems it caused.
<khaije> klobster: whats wrong w/ it?
<stdin> mmmiiikkkeee: 386 is optimised for the i386 cpu, generic will optimise itself to your cpu
<Tann> daSkreech: Thanks
<nonewmsgs> the weird thing is 386 is way too slow for ubuntu/kubuntu
<stdin> it's not too old or slow, just not as fast as newer ones. I know people who run KDE on 600MHz CPUs just fine
<klobster> khaije: long story short, I used it to uninstall my nvidia driver, and it borked something, and it's taken me a week to clean up the mess.  I imagine if envy is the first and only place they go, they will be fine, but I am sure that most people (like me) have other tweaks going on that they won't remember about.  And then they are hosed.
<nonewmsgs> i mean an i386 which had speeds from 16mhz-~50Mhz
<mmmiiikkkeee> if i have a Pentium 3 i should still use the generic?
<kloplop> is there any way I can run dos games on here
<stdin> mmmiiikkkeee: generic is for everyone
<nonewmsgs> yes pentium 3 uses generic
<stdin> nonewmsgs: some servers would use 386 still
<khaije> klobster: envy is foss nvidia gfx accell right? sounds like it's the install script rather than the whole project, no?
<daSkreech> !dosbox
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dosbox - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<daSkreech> !info dosbox
<ubotu> dosbox: A x86 emulator with Tandy/Herc/CGA/EGA/VGA/SVGA graphics, sound and DOS. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.65-1 (feisty), package size 506 kB, installed size 1388 kB
<stdin> nonewmsgs: tho there is a -server kernel
<beans> kloplop: try dosbox
<klobster> khaije: yeah pretty much, but it's lookin like it wants to follow suit with automatix
<klobster> !automatix
<ubotu> Automatix2 is a block of code which attempts to install some software.  When it fails and breaks systems, we don't provide support for it.  A creditable analysis from a debian/ubuntu developer is here - http://mjg59.livejournal.com/77440.html (Additional information: /msg ubotu worksforme)
<nonewmsgs> interesting stdin
<daSkreech> !easyubuntu
<ubotu> easyubuntu is a script that automates installation of some items. Use at your own risk. See http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/ - For help and or discussions about EasyUbuntu please join #easyubuntu
<stdin> !envy
<ubotu> envy is a script that may leave you envious of those who have not used it, use the resticted manager to install binary drivers or use the instructions on the wiki, this script may break your machine very badly!
<nonewmsgs> envy is dangerous? i hadn't heard that before
<stdin> it can be, yes
<klobster> thanks ubotu, someone in here recommended envy to me, and where where you then?
<stdin> !bot
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<gustavo> whats the best way to secure a web server?
<klobster> stdin: I know, I was trying to be funny
<stdin> gustavo: by not allowing access to it :p
<purpleposeidon> !lol
<ubotu> Please don't use "LOL" and "OMG" and so forth on a regular basis. This is IRC, not IM, and using those lines on their own is not required, and it is rather annoying to the rest of the people in the channel; thanks.
<daSkreech> gustavo: thoroughly
<stdin> gustavo: keep up to date and use a firewall too
<gustavo> besides that 'option'
<gustavo> stdin: i mean, chroot it, and something else?
<mmmiiikkkeee> i never understood the point of envy... it seems like its trys to do what should be done with respotories/apt-get....why do people waist time makeing this envy script and not just package the stuff in the respotiries(or make there own respotory?)??....ps i have never used envy though..
<stdin> gustavo: chroot is good, don't load any "modules" you don't need also
<purpleposeidon> gustavo: make sure all of your cgi programs are safe
<khaije1> mmmiiikkkeee: seems like a no-brainer doesn't it? i can only assume this will change if ther project has value and is sincere
<Mexflubber> Hey how can I install x-chat in kubuntu ?
<stdin> by just installing it
<stdin> with Adept/apt
<Mexflubber> how do I do that ?
<Mexflubber> what do I type in Konsole?
<gustavo> thanks ppl...
<stdin> sudo apt-get install xchat
<ubunturos> sudo apt-get install x-chat-gnome
<ubunturos> correction xchat-gnome*
<Mexflubber> does it run in Kubuntu ?
<stdin> sure
<ubunturos> Mexflubber: it might require a few GNOME libraries
<ubunturos> Mexflubber: apt-get should take care of that though
<stdin> all gnome/gtk apps run in kubuntu and all kde/Qt apps run in Ubuntu
<ubunturos> Mexflubber: you could actually install the GNOME desktop as well (variety) ;)
<Mexflubber> LOL xD
<Mexflubber> ty I'm helping a friend by phone btw ... lol
<stdin> not to mention xfce, fluxbox or any other DE
<daSkreech> And E apps?
<ubunturos> daSkreech: you mean, for the enlightment wm?
<daSkreech> yup
<daSkreech> no love for that? :)
<ubunturos> heh
<Mexflubber> Why when I'm compilling a C programm it tells me It can't found the libraries ? also syntax is Ok !
<nonewmsgs> there's something to apt-get
<stdin> Mexflubber: have you installed the librarys -dev packages and build-essential ?
<nonewmsgs> build essentials thats what i was tihnking of
<Mexflubber> stdin : don't know .. how do I check that ?
<mmmiiikkkeee> my computer has to use an older kernel, but 2.6.17 is not available in fiesty resptory... i added dapper's resptories to my sources.list... it worked but is there a more prefered way to install older packages?
<daSkreech> !b-e
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<nonewmsgs> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<daSkreech> mmmiiikkkeee: has ot?
<stdin> Mexflubber: "sudo apt-get install build-essential" to grab all the standard C/C++ devel packages
<mmmiiikkkeee> what is ot?
<daSkreech> has to?
<purpleposeidon> When I'm compiling something, I run ./configure; and then do apt-cache search on whatever dependencies it's missing, then install it and the -dev version
<Mexflubber> when doing apt-get install xchat it tells me to check the "universe" component is installed
<Mexflubber> why ?
<mmmiiikkkeee> any kernel newer panics
<stdin> Mexflubber: probably because you don't have the universe repository enabled
<stdin> !repos | Mexflubber
<ubotu> Mexflubber: The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<mmmiiikkkeee> or just gives a lot of errors
<brianbaetz> hello
<brianbaetz> helo
<mmmiiikkkeee> *any of the newer kernels panic; or give errors about lvm or about my cdromdrive
<klobster> he could have said hello to himself anywhere.  I for one, am grateful he did it here.
<newphaze> hi
<newphaze> how do I take a screeny ?
<purpleposeidon> newphaze: Prt Sc. :P
<newphaze> why doesn't Kubuntu have a screenshot available of th...
<newphaze> purpleposeidon: k thanks
<newphaze> purpleposeidon: and then?
<klobster> newphaze: did you hit the printscreen key?
<purpleposeidon> well, it's supposed to run ksnapshot anyways
<newphaze> klobster: ah I see an app bouncing
<Arv3n> Hai!
<Arv3n> How do I get the Plasma theme/Oxygen icons and what not?
<newphaze> awsome!! better than m$$hit
<purpleposeidon> Hey! We don't like it when you bash Microsoft in this channel! >:O
<ardchoille> purpleposeidon: Then you might be in the wrong channel
<purpleposeidon> ....but seriously, I think that's the first time I've typed m$ out in.....several years
<Arv3n> pretty sure that was a joke.
<Arv3n> saying microshit and microshaft is just stupid.
<ardchoille> <-- old man, doesn't get many jokes :(
<Arv3n> people that feel like typing that can rot in hell.
<Arv3n> how do i get the oxygen icons and the kde4 theme and what not?
<ardchoille> I got that one, tho
<stdin> !language | just a reminder
<ubotu> just a reminder: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<Arv3n> i had a script that worked.
<Arv3n> but i think they changed the svn location or something.
<Arv3n> and onw it says the svn is invalid.. like the location cant be found.
<newphaze> ardchoille: ROFL!! thanks for standing up to nonsense. I REALLY do not understand that politically m$$$ correctness/respect attitude
<stdin> Arv3n: look on kde-look.org
<Arv3n> there is only a script. =/
<ardchoille> Arv3n: Go to http://www.kde-look.org and do a search for oxygen, there's tons of stuff
<klobster> purpleposeidon: I believe tat thanks was for you...
<Arv3n> svn: URL 'svn://anonsvn.kde.org/home/kde/trunk/KDE/kdelibs/pics/oxygen' doesn't exist
<ardchoille> Arv3n: There are scripts at kde-look.org too
<Arv3n> yeah, there isnt much.
<Arv3n> and those were the ones i was using.
<Arv3n> it doesnt work. =/
<Arv3n> it gives me that the svn doesnt exist.
<Arv3n> nevermind, got it. =O
<Arv3n> yay now i must download 60 mb.
<newphaze> ok is not working
<newphaze>  I need to take a screeny of a pulled down menu of Firefox and when I press NEW Screenshot I can't press the button
<newphaze> and I am trying this with the REGION option
<ardchoille> newphaze: Set the delay and try again
<newphaze> k
<purpleposeidon> Have you considered trying it with the DELAY OPTION....
<ardchoille> newphaze: delay + window under cursor?
<newphaze> is not doing what I a want it do really
<jagcorvair> I have the wireless card enabled on the laptop. I can manipulate the numbers. For some strange reason, it won't see the wireless router. Any clues?
<cje> hi, I am dual-booting openSUSE and Kubuntu.  I'm kinda worried, though, because when I boot into kubuntu, my hard drive light stays illuminated continuously.  I'm not sure why.  Also, i do experience a wee bit of a lag on using Kino to play video.  This box has 4 GB of RAM, and an AMD dual-core 3800 chip, so it should have the horsepower to handle it.  Thanks in advance for any help.
<daSkreech> jagcorvair: iwlist <tab> scan
<newphaze> I've might discovered a bug on Ksnapshot
<newphaze> "Section Window" works fine with Opera yet is horrible with firefox
<newphaze> can someone file that as a bug?
<daSkreech> Cause Opera is qt
<jagcorvair> daSkreech: eth1 No scan results
<daSkreech> jagcorvair: then It can'e see the AP
<jagcorvair> I'm in the same room as the AP, daSkreech
<newphaze> cmon!! why is so damn difficul takind aa screen of a menu??
<newphaze> and with Region won't work 'cause won't open the menu
<jagcorvair> Other wireless laptop can see it
<daSkreech> newphaze: just use the app
<daSkreech> jagcorvair: Is the wireless on?
<daSkreech> some have a kill switch
<newphaze> and with window doesn't work either cause as soon as press new screenshot the drop down disappears
<newphaze> daSkreech: I am
<jagcorvair> Yes
<jagcorvair> It is enabled
<daSkreech> newphaze: what delay are you using?
<newphaze> daSkreech: I've tried with 1,2 and 3 seconds
<ardchoille> newphaze: Set the delay, press new screenshot, then drop the menu down and wait for the screenshot to be taken.
<newphaze> astonishingly region does NOT give me delay option. How retarded is that?
<newphaze> I do'
<newphaze> I don't want a screenshot of the entire screen
<newphaze> just a simple menu
<newphaze> is that THAT hard?
<ardchoille> newphaze: Scetion of window?
<ardchoille> Barring that, take a whole screenshot then edit in the gimp
<ananth123> why dont u crop it later ?
<maigke> exit
<maigke> quit
<newphaze> OMFG!!!!!!!!!!!!
<newphaze> why should I do an EXTRA step?
<newphaze> it's not working
<ardchoille> newphaze: because you are smarter than the ksnapshot developer?
<newphaze> that option is there for something and it's NOT working
<ananth123> cuz the developers cant foreseen the whims of *all* the users ?
<ananth123> then file a bug report :)
<ardchoille> I like ananth123's reply better
<daSkreech> Actually I can't take a screenshot of a menu either
<ardchoille> ananth123: I think if all devs foresaw the whims of all users, every app would fill a hd
<daSkreech> ardchoille: rm ?
<purpleposeidon> *EMACS* COUGH COUGH
<newphaze> you see I am not the only one
<daSkreech> Hmm no wait I can
<newphaze> by the way that's not a helpful commentary
<ananth123> well, i just tried it out with the delay option
<daSkreech> Yeah me too
<ananth123> and i could take a screenshot WITH the menu
<daSkreech> I got one of just the menu
<ardchoille> "Window under cursor" works here
<newphaze> it should be, "Why doesn't the developer fix and offer a workable app"?
<newphaze> is Kubuntu  supposed to be a GOOD linux distro "out of the box"?
<ardchoille> newphaze:  http://img146.imageshack.us/img146/7586/preview1ua1.png
<newphaze> ardchoille: this is specificcally with Firefox
<ardchoille> newphaze: You really can't judge an entire distro by the features of a single app
<newphaze> Ksnapshot is broken with Firefox, period. Shouldn't be availabe for Fiesty
<pillowpants> is it safe to remove kubuntu-desktop package?
<ardchoille> newphaze: You're mixing kde apps and a non-kde app, not the dev's fault.
<stdin> newphaze: no it's not, works fine
<ardchoille> pillowpants: yes, it's just a met-package
<pillowpants> oh, ok
<pillowpants> i was removing kopete
<stdin> newphaze: http://img216.imageshack.us/img216/9341/test1zd9.jpg < works
<newphaze> for instance, why can't I set DELAY with region? That's the MOST obvious in order to be able to have time to drop down the menu and then select that. Yet when  you select region delay is grayed out. Clap, clap, clap... Someone out there got real brains
<BigDaddy> howdy again fols
<BigDaddy> folks
<ardchoille> newphaze: You're mixing kde apps and a non-kde app, not the dev's fault.
<newphaze> stdin: o.O how did you it?
<newphaze> that's exactly what I am tryinna do :-(
<stdin> newphaze: with the window under cursor option
<ardchoille> stdin: I tried to tell him that
<daSkreech> Yeah that's how I did it as well
<stdin> ardchoille: I know
<newphaze> ahh thanks GOD for stdin !!!
<daSkreech> newphaze: and the ksnapshot developer?
<newphaze> you've solve the problem with Firefox!! Should tell the dev also
* daSkreech looks sideways at stdin
* stdin blinks
<ardchoille> lol
<deichgraf> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3umKwji6ncw
<ananth123> newphaze: the region has no delay because you are supposed to select the region *outside* the ksnapshot window... if you click outside you will see a red box to select the region
<ananth123> its not a bug, its a feature :)
* mode/#kubuntu [+o stdin]  by ChanServ
* mode/#kubuntu [-o stdin]  by ChanServ
<BigDaddy> hey, anyone here an Opera browser user?
<cje> BigDaddy, I use it occasionally, what's up?
<BigDaddy> I am just curious why it isn't in the repositories thats all
<daSkreech> !opera
<ubotu> opera is an advanced and free (only as in price) web browser.  Install it via Applications->Add/Remove..., making sure that "Show commercial applications" (dapper only) is checked. For more info on opera please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OperaBrowser
<stdin> BigDaddy:  because that'd be illegal
<daSkreech> BigDaddy: It is but not in the default repos
<deichgraf> I'll never post again stupid links.
<BigDaddy> illegal?
<BigDaddy> It's freeware right?
<ananth123> yes, its free
<stdin> BigDaddy: canonical don't have permission to redistrobute opera (it's license forbids 3rd party distribution)
<ananth123> check www.opera.com
<ardchoille> BigDaddy: Is the source freely available?
<BigDaddy> aha...
<daSkreech> BigDaddy: That doesn't mean anything if it's with beer
<stdin> Opera is Closed Source
<BigDaddy> well now, but I don't think that nvidia-settings is open source either is it?
<Huey> why is it that on a newly formatted partition, linux says 198mb is used?
<cute_bettong> hi i downloaded the kubuntu version for  AMD64 and installed it it booted fine and then when i updated it frezzes after saying something about kernal mapping v.v i had to his esc at boot to go into the previous version of the kernal can anyone help me to troubleshoot this issue? o .o
<Huey> even though no files are in the partition
<ardchoille> Huey: Some space is set aside for system use
<stdin> Huey: a certain percentage is reserved for the super user and for the journal
<Huey> ardchoille: since this is just a data partition, is there a way to override this?
<daSkreech> BigDaddy: but the license allows limited redistribution
<Huey> i thought i used tune2fs to get rid of the reserved space
<stdin> allows root to login when the partition is "full" to free some space
<daSkreech> BigDaddy: in any case you can apt-get it
<BigDaddy> Gotcha daSkreech...
<ardchoille> Huey: Not sure, never tried.
<BigDaddy> apt-get Opera?
<daSkreech> yes
<stdin> Huey: some will still be used for the journal, or it wouldn't be ext3
<ardchoille> stdin: Thank you, I never knew that about root login on a full part
<BigDaddy> you lost me there. I thought that Synaptic and apt-get were the same thing only a GUI vs CLI
<stdin> BigDaddy: they are
<ardchoille> BigDaddy: synaptic uses APT as its back end
<BigDaddy> then why can I apt-get Opera but not use Synaptic? Synaptic only use Canonical?
<daSkreech> BigDaddy: you can use synaptic
<newphaze> still Ksnapshot should have the possibility to take screenshots of menu trees
<cute_bettong> anyone have any answer to my question?
<cute_bettong> o.o
<newphaze> you know what I mean?
<BigDaddy> I must not have the correct repositories then.
<stdin> BigDaddy: Opera is only in the "commercial" repository hosted on canonical   "deb http://archive.canonical.com/ feisty-commercial main"
<daSkreech> newphaze: It can
<newphaze> and region should have delay option as well
<jagcorvair> daSkreech: Still no luck with the wireless. What do you suggest?
<stdin> newphaze: it does, I just showed you
<newphaze> that's kinda unacceptable
<daSkreech> cute_bettong: reinstal the kernel?
<newphaze> stdin: I mean COMPLETE tree
<BigDaddy> I am only in the comparison mode ATM. So far I am really likeing Konq. There are just a few quirks so far.
<cute_bettong> O_o
<newphaze> not just one section of the drop down menu
<stdin> newphaze: then take a screen shot of the screen and crop it
<wers> how do I make systray icons smaller?
<snowdonkey> Hey.  I'm trying to compile a program that requires gnome-python, but I can't find it in Ubuntu repositories.  I've enabled all the repositories manually.  Can anyone else find package?
<newphaze> for instance view>drop down men> toolbars
<stdin> newphaze: don't like it? then ask the author to do something about it or change it yourself. complaining here will do nothing to change it
<ardchoille> snowdonkey: You mean python-gtk ?
<newphaze> otherwise how on earth do you know where the hell that particular drop down menu belongs to? View, File, Edit...?
<stdin> snowdonkey: python-gnome2-dev maybe ?
<snowdonkey> newphaze: The program's read me says gnome-python, and I assume it's this: http://packages.ubuntu.com/feisty/source/gnome-python
<newphaze> stdin: I am only voicing my experience after 4 hours trying to do what I a want
<newphaze> and not working obviously
<jagcorvair> I am in the same room as the AP, but still will not see it on the laptop. What am I doing wrong?
<stdin> newphaze: it does work, just not exactly how you want it to
<ardchoille> newphaze: 4 hours? Wow, I would have gave up, taken a full screen and cropped it after 15 minutes.
<newphaze> also I don't know how to code, so fixing it myself is pretty much outta the question
<stdin> newphaze: then take the 1st option, ask the author to change it or file a bug
<snowdonkey> newphaze: lol, thx you're right.  called python-gnome  :)
<BigDaddy> OK, here is a real question. Do you guys know a good printing troubleshooting guide website?
<ardchoille> !print
<ubotu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<ardchoille> BigDaddy: Try one of those
<greennick> has anyone else had disastrous boot experiences with the Feisty live install CD?
<BigDaddy> I installed a Canon MP160 and the scanner works, but the printing is no go
<BigDaddy> looking them up now
<newphaze> stdin: you are right, I might point out the issue to the dev, because I am trying to create a quide for some ppl and with my idas it would be a faster more efficient way.
<newphaze> Thanks all
<ardchoille> greennick: I've install from the Feisty livecd on 30+ computers and never seen a problem.
<daSkreech> jagcorvair: Have you ever gotten the computer on before?
<ananth123> greennick: what problem did u have ?
<daSkreech> jagcorvair: Wait have you read the troubleshotting guide?
<greennick> archoille:  hmm...  i tried installing it on a fresh drive (i've got working ubuntus on two other drives), and now nothing will boot past grub
<ananth123> greennick: what error msg did u get, if any ?
<daSkreech> greennick: From time to time
<greennick> jagcorvair:  yeah, i've got two other operating ubuntu disks here (both dapper), all hardware works fine, but something in this process hosed me
<jagcorvair> daSkreech: I've followed the manual's steps for setting up the driver. That's golden.
<daSkreech> !WIFI | jagcorvair
<ubotu> jagcorvair: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<greennick> ananth123:  at first i got nothing but hung blank screens with "_" cursors (no grub loading, nothing), then i used the live cd to boot and grub-install - now i can get to the grub menu but it gives me a "file not found" for the kernels
<jagcorvair> daSkreech: It hasn't worked since I put Feisty
<jagcorvair> greennick: I installed Kubuntu from the free shipit CD
<ananth123> which partition is your installation ?
<ardchoille> greennick: Did you change anything with the partitions?
<greennick> ananth123: i'm on 3 disks - my feisty installation is on sdc1
<ananth123> its strange but a minor fix would be to boot using your live cd and checking if grub's menu.lst entries correspond to the files installed on your hard disk
<greennick> archoille: yes, i started feisty on a completely blank drive and partitioned it using the feisty live cd
<greennick> ananth123:  yeah, i was just doing that...i haven't noticed any problems there
<daSkreech> jagcorvair: what chipset?
<ardchoille> ananth123: Could this be a UUID problem being that he has multiple disks?
<greennick> i'm wondering if i've somehow mixed up the references of (hd0,0) - (hd2,0) between my BIOS and my grub menu.lst
<ananth123> i dont know much about uuid :(
<ardchoille> same here
<greennick> i did play with my BIOS to change the boot disk - NONE of the three boot now.  : (
<ardchoille> greennick: I think i'd first make sure bios is set to boot the correct hd
<greennick> ardchoille:  are you talking about disk jumpers?  uuid?
<ardchoille> greennick: no
<ardchoille> !uuid
<ubotu> To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell:  sudo blkid  (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<jagcorvair> daSkreech: Dell 1390 in a Compaq laptop (go fif)
<ananth123> ubotu: i got a seg fault at the end.... hmmmmmmmmm
<ardchoille> !bot
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<greennick> ardchoille:  ok...  i see those references in grub/menu.lst, i can make them relative references (root=/dev/sdc5) instead
<jagcorvair> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<ananth123> brb... gotta reboot
<greennick> ardchoille:  i don't know if it makes a difference, all my disks are SATA drives (but two of them also ran just fine before under dapper)
<jagcorvair> daSkreech: Why does the Default Gateway always default to 0.0.0.0
<jagcorvair> ?
<greennick> the super-weird part is that i can't boot even my old disks now
<daSkreech> Dunno how do you have your network setup? DHCP?
<jagcorvair> DHCP Automatic
<kirk> Hey people
<klobster> !hi
<ubotu> Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<Tw|sT> :)
<jagcorvair> daSkreech: Troubleshooting is for the PCMCIA cards. This is an internal card
<daSkreech> jagcorvair: Works the same way. try the troubleshooting guide
* StygianAgenda was having a bit of difficulty with linking my nicks.  Trouble resolved.  :)
<StygianAgenda> the services here just work differently for linking than what I'm used to (espernet IRC services)
<File13_> i installed my nividia graphics driver but where do i go to enable it so i can use beryl
* daSkreech sits ons Jucato
* Jucato just read that as s*its
<File13_> on gnome it came up and said restricted driver manager but i dont see anything like that
<esper] > hello
<esper] > does anyone know how i can get my usb head set working?
<daSkreech> Jucato: ummm
<daSkreech> ewwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww
<djdarkman> File13_: you need to install beryl first
<djdarkman> esper] : never heard of usb headsets and why it`s good :)
<jagcorvair> daSkreech: Followed the troubleshooting link. It didn't work. I cannot do anything wireless
<File13_> i installed beryl
<Jucato> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<File13_> i already installed them...i just need to know how to enable it
<Jucato> try System Settings -> Monitor & Display -> Hardware tab?
<nzk> Why must I be tortured so? Firefox is the third app to suddenly stop working. First it was Liferea, and then Pidgin. When I type the command to open them, the loading thing next to the cursor shows and then it just disappears. The programs never open.
<Jucato> that happens to me sometimes with Firefox too. usually the 2nd or 3rd time I try really runs it
* Jucato is glad no to be using those three
<Jucato> nzk: have you tried Akregator?
<purpleposeidon> A gtk program stoll my mouse... :(
<Jucato> I tried Liferea during my short stint in GNOME... I ended up using Akregator in GNOME :)
<daSkreech> jagcorvair: where does it fail ?
<purpleposeidon> the cursor looks like an L with a + in it. And when I run xkill, it says unable to grab cursor
<BigDaddy> WOOT1
<nzk> Jucato: That's not the point. It's that my most used programs are dropping like flies.
<nzk> I could deal with switching to Akregator, and I was hesistant but switched to Kopete. But Konquerer is where I draw the line. I will NOT use that.
<daSkreech> nzk: open them from the konsole
<jagcorvair> daSkreech: 28%
<purpleposeidon> nzk: run them from the command line first, see what the ouput says for them
<jagcorvair> Initializing
<Daisuke_Laptop> or just use gnome :)
<Daisuke_Laptop> >_>
<daSkreech> Jucato: Why?
<Daisuke_Laptop> <_<
<nzk> purpleposeidon: No output.
<BigDaddy> ardchoille - took me an hour but I got it
<purpleposeidon> okay, irritating. I have mostly no mouse....
<daSkreech> jagcorvair: Oh is it an open point?
<wers> Jucato is backkk
<jagcorvair> daSkreech: No wireless network found. Click on "Connect ot Other Wireless Network..."?
<purpleposeidon> nzk: try reinstalling them...
<nzk> purpleposeidon: I did that.
<jagcorvair> This is where I am stuck at 28% every time
<Jucato> daSkreech: why what? where?
<daSkreech> Jucato: Why didn't you use Lifera?
<BigDaddy> oh, he's gone
<jagcorvair> daSkreech: open point?
<nzk> They all have the same problems -- They're all GTK apps that suddenly died, have no output at console, nothing with ltrace, and cannot be reincarnated by reinstalling.
* daSkreech jumps on nixternal
<daSkreech> It's your fault!
<BigDaddy> Well, to anyone who cares. I got my printer to work even though they said it was a paperweight
<daSkreech> jagcorvair: does it have a password?
<Jucato> daSkreech:  <Jucato> I tried Liferea during my short stint in GNOME... I ended up using Akregator in GNOME :)
<jagcorvair> nope
<daSkreech> BigDaddy: Whoot :0
<BigDaddy> hell yeah
<nzk> Woah...
<nzk> Firefox just worked.
<daSkreech> Jucato: Yes. Why
<nzk> Nevermind.
<BigDaddy> you wanna know why was weird?
<BigDaddy> I had to use GNOME printer config for it to work
<Jucato> daSkreech: um.. because I tried GNOME?
<wers> I use akregator and google reader
<BigDaddy> Man, I am unstoppable tonight
<daSkreech> Jucato: Right. and what did you not like about Lifera?
<Jucato> I stopped using gReader months ago.. imagine having no search! but now that they have one, I'm too lazy to try again
<Jucato> daSkreech: hm.. I forgot. that was last year
<Jucato> sooo last year
<esper] > anyone know how i can check if a usb head set is even detected?
<jagcorvair> daSkreech: Nope. No password
<Jucato> daSkreech: ah I think I remember one. it didn't have an embedded web browser in it. so if the feed only posted summaries, I still have to launch a browser
<Jucato> I think
<Daisuke_Laptop> esper] : check your mixer and see if it shows up in the devices
<Daisuke_Laptop> my logitech does
<daSkreech> jagcorvair: Put one on. No idea but that makes it work
<daSkreech> You can take it off afterwards
<BigDaddy> Since I am on a roll, is there a way to better organize the KDE menus? Is it all text based or is there an app?
<esper] > Daisuke_Laptop: how exactly do i do that?
<Daisuke_Laptop> esper] : open kmix
<Jucato> BigDaddy: right-click on the K Menu icon,
<daSkreech> Jucato: Ugh. no Gparts?
<Jucato> daSkreech: no Bonobo
<Daisuke_Laptop> (it should already be in your tray, the volume control)
<BigDaddy> damn, that can't be right
<BigDaddy> Jucato - come on. There must be a difficult way to do this. I am from Windows man
<Jucato> BigDaddy: um.. you can try.. um...
<BigDaddy> Do I need to roll chicken bones?
<Jucato> no can't think of anything :D
<daSkreech> BigDaddy: call Microsoft's Support line and get help in less than 4 minutes
<BigDaddy> Ya know, I have been trying to switch to linux (any flavor) for years. These past 3 days have been a blast
<esper] > Daisuke_Laptop: ok its detected and i turned up the sound.
<Jucato> BigDaddy: goat sacrifice would be ok
<esper] > Daisuke_Laptop: thanks, now hwo do i get output to the headset?
<BigDaddy> daSkreech - 4 minutes? The sixties weren't kind to you were they?
<daSkreech> You wanted a challenge
<BigDaddy> OH OH! That was the challenge!
<BigDaddy> Now I am with ya. That is not a challenge. That is what we call an improbability
<Daisuke_Laptop> esper] : i'm not using kde right now, so i'm kinda guessing here...  there should be 'preferences; or something in one of the menus
<esper] > im not using kde either, using xmonad
<BigDaddy> Actually I think the Windows help manual is printed on a Mobius strip
<Daisuke_Laptop> all it says is "reboot, reformat, reinstall"
<Daisuke_Laptop> esper] : then i can probably not help
<esper] > hrmm
<esper] > do you know how i can find the device name for it?
<esper] > so i can force the systemsettings sound manager to point to it?
<jagcorvair> daSkreech: When trying to set it up, it gets stuck at 28%. Activation Stage: Configuring device
<WaltzingAlong> jagcorvair: the percentage is probably not the way to go since there are discrete steps involved
<daSkreech> jagcorvair: Put a wep password on the AP
<BigDaddy> OOhh I got one for you guys. How about a graphical configuration tool for multibutton mice?
<jagcorvair> in process
<Daisuke_Laptop> that would be nice
<BigDaddy> Oh, you mean I stumped them?
<Daisuke_Laptop> the mouse i got for my laptop is a logitech that has the tilt wheel...  the tilt didn't work without a hack
<BigDaddy> damn, that would have been handy.
<BigDaddy> I just like the back & forward buttons in my file manager
<BigDaddy> hmmm.... OOo doesn't want to leave my system
<jagcorvair> That didn't work, daSkreech
<daSkreech> jagcorvair: Hmm..
<daSkreech> jagcorvair: You can probably connect on the command line to test it
<jagcorvair> daSkreech: Tried that. Still no luck
<daSkreech> What did you try on the command line?
<jagcorvair> daSkreech: Just about everything I found in the wiki
<BigDaddy> Since Synaptic is a GNOME app, what does Kubuntu use?
<daSkreech> !adept
<ubotu> adept is the Kubuntu package manager. Howto: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AdeptHowto
<Jucato> eeek!
* Jucato runs
<BigDaddy> not a fan Jucato?
<daSkreech> jagcorvair: does iwlist eth1 scan give you a response now?
<Jucato> BigDaddy: let's just say I have a love/hate relationship with it
<BigDaddy> So far I am prefering the KDE experience by a long shot
<BigDaddy> GNOME is easier, but KDE is beautiful
<Jucato> in some ways, I would prefer to use even KPackage over Adept..
<Jucato> too bad it's unmaintained...
<daSkreech> Jucato: Kynaptic!
* Jucato vomits
<BigDaddy> lol, what is Kynaptic?
* WaltzingAlong still uses aptitude command line and ncurses interfaces
<daSkreech> BigDaddy: Jucato just explained
<BigDaddy> lol, it's vomit eh?
<jagcorvair> none
<Jucato> BigDaddy: an attempt to make Synaptic clone for KDE... or so it seems
<BigDaddy>  BIT POINTLESS
<BigDaddy> oops
<BigDaddy> orry
<Jucato> no caps please :)
<BigDaddy> sorry
<Jucato> ts alright
<Jucato> it's alright
<BigDaddy> yeah, I accidently hit the cool cruise control
<daSkreech> jagcorvair: So what are you connecting to on the GUI?
<jagcorvair> I am on the desktop. My laptop has nothing.
<pillowpants> have any of you used slackware before?
<daSkreech> Oh the desktop can see the Wifi?
<Smorg> anyone here try importing a bookmarks list from an ntfs partition?
<BigDaddy> Smorg, from what app?
<BigDaddy> firefox?
<trixon> Hi, how do I get gimp 2.2 in swedish? I know it's tranlated and menu: Help - Help shows swedish info, but not the UI.
<pag> trixon, you should probably install some gnome's lanaguage packs
<pag> trixon, sudo apt-get install language-pack-gnome-sv  ?
<Smorg> yep ff
<rick__> hi, i'm using ubuntu for first time
<daSkreech> !hi
<ubotu> Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<daSkreech> rick__: Welcome to Kubuntu
<rick__> thanks, somebody  know about web sites where i can get software?
<pag> !repos | rick__
<ubotu> rick__: The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<trixon> pag: ty, it did not work, had to install language-pack-sv too, its all ok now :)
<pag> trixon, ok. I'm glad to hear that :)
<daSkreech> rick__: Click on the K in the lower left corner and click on Add/remove programs
<rick__> i already did that, but i;'m looking for smething to get a better apperiance
<daSkreech> Ah new themes?
<rick__> yes new themes, me splash screen.. and all about that
<pag> rick__, http://kde-look.org for new themes :)
<daSkreech> !themes
<ubotu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<rick__> thanks for your help :-)
<rick__> so, what news about free software??
<daSkreech> !news
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about news - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<daSkreech> Drat :)
<daSkreech> there is the dot
<daSkreech> http://dot.kde.org
<daSkreech> Lxer
<daSkreech> http://lxer.com
<pag> rick__, fridge.ubuntu.com - dot.kde.org - linux.com - linux.slashdot.org etc...
* Arv3n is away, be back soon: Gone away for now.
<rick__> look i'm from peru, and the microsoft cancer is for everywhere
<Jucato> !away > Arv3n
<daSkreech> glad to hear
<rick__> dakSkreech, are you using Windows?
<daSkreech> No
<rick__> ah ok
<rick__> what linux ?
<daSkreech> Kubuntu
<Biovore> deerrrr
<Biovore> :-P
<rick__> good
<rick__> you know about Richard Stallman?
<daSkreech> Biovore: you'd be surprised if you took a poll how few people in here use Kubuntu
<daSkreech> !info vrms
<ubotu> vrms: virtual Richard M. Stallman. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.12 (feisty), package size 11 kB, installed size 108 kB
<daSkreech> !stallman
<ubotu> rms is Richard Matthew Stallman, founder of the GNU project. See !gnu and also http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Richard_Stallman
<daSkreech> I do now :)
<rick__> he was in my country about 2 or 3 weeks
<daSkreech> :-D
<ananth123> how/where do i set the default compile options ? for march etc ??? is there a make.conf ?
<daSkreech> ananth123: calm down there. What now?
<rick__> and he spoke some interesting things
<Lopin> I'm having some problems with the live disk booting...
<Lopin> It's stalling when the kubuntu logo pops up...
<ananth123> ok, i need to add the option -march while compiling any program automatically
<ananth123> is there an easier way to do it that to manually add it ?
<Lopin> !hang
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hang - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Lopin> !hanging
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hanging - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Lopin> !boot
<ubotu> Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<pag> Lopin, try to launch without " quiet splash" -options and see, if it gives any reasonable error
<pillowpants> does anyone here use swiftweasel?
<Lopin> Okay...  Thanks!
<daSkreech> Lopin: try safe graphics
<daSkreech> pillowpants: Which one is that again?
<pag> Lopin, or if it doesn't you'll at least will know when exactly it's hanging
<pillowpants> it think its an optimized build of firefox
<pillowpants> but im asking to find out for sure
<Lopin> Okay...  What's happening is that when the Kubuntu logo with the progress bar pops up, it just stops, so I think the quiet, and splash may show me what's going on...
<Lopin> I come back, will someone help me?
<pag> pillowpants, swiftweasel is 100% free optimised version of FF
<pag> Lopin, I'll help the best I can
<Lopin> There's also IceWeasel...  But I only saw that on Knoppix 5...
<Lopin> BRB...
<pillowpants> pag: what use does it serve?
<pillowpants> i read its easier to get flash to install, using a script made by kilz
<pillowpants> which is why im giving it a try
<pag> pillowpants, well.. it's supposed to be faster than normal Firefox..
<daSkreech> pillowpants: that sounds spurious
<pillowpants> daSkreech : what do you mean by spurious
<daSkreech> plain wrong :)
<Lynoure> I know this channel is for support for the released versions, but if any of you upgraded to gutsy already, could you msg me how you did it?
<pag> pillowpants, usually those automatic scripts only lead to problems
<Lynoure> (no one active on #ubuntu+1 seems to use Kubuntu)
<daSkreech> Lynoure: change the words feisty to gutsy in your sources.lst
<daSkreech> Lynoure: they don't need to it's the same way to upgrade for all versions
<pillowpants> im willing to try it, getting it to work on my own will invariably lead to more problems
<Lynoure> daSkreech: I tried to follow instructions on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GutsyGibbon/Tribe4/Kubuntu
<daSkreech> ah
<daSkreech> right
<pag> Lynoure, iirc Adept now has a fancy tool for dist-upgrades...but otoh it's Adept, so I'd suggest the text-based way
<Lynoure> daSkreech: and that terminated in the middle of the first step (preparing for upgrade)
<BigDaddy> you know, I still haven't started modifying this KDE menu. IS there a way to reset it if I screw up?
<daSkreech> BigDaddy: I never looked at an export for my menu...
<pag> BigDaddy, yup. you'll just have to remove one file (I can't remember which one though) and it's back to defaults
<newphaze> why my gimp work is 50MB?
<BigDaddy> Remove on file in my profile and it restores the menu? I can probably google that
<daSkreech> newphaze: is it saaved as Gimps file format?
<newphaze> daSkreech: wont even let me save. Tells me " could nott allocate memory"
<daSkreech> newphaze: How much space do you have free on the HDD?
<newphaze> daSkreech: A LOT
<pag> newphaze, how about your RAM?
<newphaze> 512MB
<streppel> heya
<Lopin> pog: okay...
<Lopin> It's still not working...
<newphaze> I've put several images on  my blaank page then I've merged all layers
<Lopin> I need to know why I can't use 64 bit, on my Turion64...
<pag> Lopin, hmm.. you got any errors?
<pag> Lopin, any reason, why you want to use 64bit?
<Lopin> Well, should I not?  I was given a 32 bit copy of vista...
<streppel> my compiz is running*smiles*    now i'd like to know how i can set the button that activates the shift switcher
<Lopin> I'm sorry...  I'm still new...
<streppel> i tryed klicking on the position but it dosn't seem to work :/
<Lopin> Is there any reason to use 64 bit, though?
<daSkreech> Lopin: You can if you want to. things which are closed source will be a headache
<daSkreech> Like java and Flash
<Lopin> Hmm...  Okay...
<daSkreech> hopefully both will be open source soon
<Lopin> So, will the 32 bit work slower on a 64 bit processor?
<Lopin> I don't know what 64 bit is actually like..
<pag> Lopin, 32bit is easier, and since there're no significant dpeed differences, I wouldn't really reccomend 64bit
<daSkreech> Lopin: more efficent, more registers so you can use more RAM, you sound sexier with more bits
<newphaze> oh it worked now
<Lopin> Okay...
<daSkreech> Lopin: not really slower. just less efficent
<Lopin> Will I notice a difference?
<newphaze> but why is my image 50MB? I want it like a few kilobits
<newphaze> less than a 3 megs
<daSkreech> Lopin: I guess if you look for it
<daSkreech> newphaze: save for the web
<pag> Lopin, only if you do 3D rendering or something like that - yu won't in everyday use
<newphaze> I cannot upload 50MB on an email
<newphaze> daSkreech: I saved as  PNG
<Lopin> Heh...  Okays...
<pag> newphaze, save it as .jpg?
<newphaze> I weant png
<Lopin> Okay... I can't remember, does the installer resize partitions?
<Lopin> Or, do I have to do that in windows first?
<Jalathan> Does anyone know if wvdial's "Carrier check = no" command can be translated/transferred to kppp?
<daSkreech> Lopin: either. Whichever you are more comfortable with
<pag> Lopin, if you have Vista, you might want to resize from Windows - otherwise you can do it from livecd
<Lopin> Okay...
<newphaze> oh actually it did save it as png but now is 150kb and horrible quality!!!
<emilsedgh> Jalathan: I think thats 'Check for dial tone' option in kppp
<newphaze> and I can't  undo  cause I closed GIMP
<newphaze> is it possible to decompress png image?
<newphaze> or is pretty much undoable?
<Biovore> png is lossless compression
<newphaze> oh never mind
<daSkreech> Biovore: umm no I'ts lossy isn't it?
<newphaze> it wasn't  zoomed to its original size
<pillowpants> i cant seem to get this shell script to run
<newphaze> it's fine now!! and only 150kb !!
<daSkreech> Nope it's lossless
<pillowpants> in kde there doesnt seem to be a double click + run in terminal
<Biovore> there is an action option I think..
<newphaze> WOW I'm a pro
* newphaze  pats himself in the back
<newphaze> how can I make a video guide like the ones in youtube? I don't want lameass webcam type
<newphaze> I'd like direct screen recording
<Biovore> you mean a screencast?
<newphaze> yeah
<newphaze> something like that
<Biovore> krecordmydesktop is cool
<Biovore> or istanbul
<Biovore> !istanbul
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about istanbul - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<newphaze> which one is beeter?
<Biovore> well istanbul is installable from repos on feisty..
<Biovore> krecordmydesktop is only on gusty..
<Biovore> I like krecordmydesktop better..
<Lopin> Why is there not enough room on a half full hard disk, to create a five gig partition?
<Biovore> but it dosn't grab 3d well..
<Lopin> I've got thrty gigs!
<Biovore> doing something wrong
<newphaze> Biovore: that's aight, just need to record some website instructions
<newphaze> can I add voice?
<newphaze> I have a USB mic
<streppel> how can i set a button combination with tab in ccsm?
<streppel> nvm doubleclicking the name and writing xD
<veddie> can i say something in thechannel?
<veddie> ok, good.
<gustavo> :)
<emilsedgh> I have a package for krecordmydesktop, anyone wants?
<streppel> i have one,too :P
<newphaze> krecordmydesktop looks     cool. But why is only for Gutsby? I need it for Fesity
<newphaze> by the way the name is tooooooooooo long
<newphaze> and it s hardly a name is an entire sentence
<newphaze> this would me more appropiate: kdeshot
<kkathman> newphaze:  "this would me more.."   might need to work on your own sentences :)
<streppel> how to run a specified progrom on a new xserver?
<kkathman> streppel:  what program are you trying to run?
<streppel> a game with cedega
<streppel> but as i'm running compiz at the same time it doesn't start up
<streppel> do i need a new x where it can run,not?
<kkathman> stop compiz I dunno - I see no need for windows proggies :)
<streppel> games :P
<kkathman> bah
<streppel> :/
<streppel> anarchy onlines runs better under lin then win *lolz*
<streppel> mhh...... my game works now :D
<kirk> !nvu
<ubotu> kompozer is a WYSIWYG HTML editor for easily creating web pages, and the continuation of the dead Nvu project.  It will be in the Ubuntu repos for 7.10 ("gutsy"); meanwhile for other versions add the following to your /etc/apt/sources.list:  "deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/tonyyarusso/ubuntu {edgy,feisty} universe"  (pick your release and list it without brackets, and no quotes)
<Phlogi> I've downloaded the kubuntu dvd, do I need to take care when I burn the iso (on linux of course) so that the dvd is bootable afterwards?
<normie_> hello people
<kirk> hi
<normie_> has anyone succesfully configured their broadcom 1390 wireless card?
<normie_> it works with opensuse and ndiswrapper, but i can't seem to get it work with kubuntu
<normie_> hello
<kirk> !ADEPT
<ubotu> adept is the Kubuntu package manager. Howto: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AdeptHowto
<kirk> In Adept when it says BROKEN under status, what does that mean?
<ag_> wie bekommt man den skype unter kubuntu wieder los. das ding erscheint in keinem programmpaket
<Jucato> !de | ag_
<ubotu> ag_: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<streppel> :P
<Jucato> kirk: it means that what you're trying to do could potentially cause some problems. try using the apt-get command to see more details
<BigDaddy> ugh, Opera blows
<BigDaddy> Don't quite get why that one is so popular
<normie_> has anyone succesfully configured their broadcom 1390 wireless card?
<ag_> how do in uninstall skype ?
<emilsedgh> normie_: yes :)
<emilsedgh> normie_: I have it, working so nice, with ndiswrapper
<normie_> well i tried the manual but nothing
<emilsedgh> normie_: do you have ndiswrapper?
<normie_> yes
<emilsedgh> normie_: and, do you have the driver? is it .EXE ?
<normie_> yep
<BigDaddy> you have a driver in EXE format?
<emilsedgh> normie_: and you extracted it? thats a ZIP file in fact...you could open and extract it with ark
<normie_> i even added the bcm4311 to the blacklist
<BigDaddy> you don't see anything wrong with that?
<normie_> i extracted it with wine
<BigDaddy> oh
<emilsedgh> normie_: ndiswrapper -l whats the ourput?
<emilsedgh> s/ourput/output
<normie_> bcmwl5 : driver installed
<normie_>         device (14E4:4311) present (alternate driver: bcm43xx)
<emilsedgh> dunno really, i easily setup my 1390 to work, do you want that i upload my driver that you try it?
<emilsedgh> normie_: ^
<normie_> wel i have a hp laptop
<normie_> i works when i installed opensuse
<normie_> but i want kubuntu :-)
<emilsedgh> normie_: i have a dell :), shouldnt really be important
<normie_> i have no idea what i'm doing wrong
<kgx> !medibuntu
<ubotu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<kgx> !mediabuntu
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mediabuntu - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<newphaze> anybody know a ancient latin channel?
<newphaze> lol
<kirk> Is there any cellphone tools for linux
<kirk> Like Motorola Phone Tools
<kirk> !phone
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about phone - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<kirk> !cellphone
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cellphone - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Harpi> hi everybody
<kirk> !motorola
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about motorola - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Smorg> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<Smorg> !ntfs-3g
<Smorg> !fuse
<ubotu> ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<ubotu> FUSE (Filesystem in Userspace) is a !kernel driver that allows non-root users to create their own filesystems. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Filesystem_in_Userspace for more on FUSE.  Some examples of filesystems that use FUSE are !ntfs-3g, sshfs and isofs. A full list of Filesystems that use FUSE is here:  http://fuse.sourceforge.net/wiki/index.php/FileSystems
<Harpi> I have upgraded my kubuntu from 6.06 to edgy 6.10 bu i'm experiencing troubles .... it doesn't want to boot... it just displays the Kubuntu screen loader (not kde) and then freezes
<kirk> !kmobiletools
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kmobiletools - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Harpi> does anyone has any idea or experienced the same problem ?
<edward> how do you reboot without rebooting your hardware?  (so Your HD doesn't power off?)
<Harpi> it boots indeed ....the hardware boots, grubs purpose me to choose ... then I chose to start with Kubuntu .... it displays me the screen loader of Kubuntu
<Harpi> and then nothing
<Ilokaasu> Harpi: try pressing alt+f1 and see whats wrong or reboot and choose recovery mode and check what goes wrong after you type startx
<Harpi> i already tried alt+f1 .... no response .... it's freeezed
<Harpi> everything was alright with 6.06
<Don_jr__> Hello, I have my system dual booted, vista on one side, kubuntu on the other, how can I remove kubuntu and get rid of it completely??
<Don_jr__> Can anyone tell me how to remove kubuntu from my box?
<Phlogi> I've downloaded the kubuntu dvd, do I need to take care when I burn the iso (on linux of course) so that the dvd is bootable afterwards?
<shockdiode> sudo rm -rf /
<Don_jr__> shockdiode will that uninstall everything? including the grub so my windows side will boot normally?
<shockdiode> you'll still have to select the option to boot into windows
<shockdiode> it's probably a bad idea to do what i suggested
<emilsedgh> Don_jr__: to uninstall grub, you have to repair your windows by its cd
<shockdiode> yes, listen to him
* shockdiode has had a lot of beer and should not be listened to
<Don_jr__> emilsedgh I've tried that, ended up having to reinstall kubuntu cause windows wouldn't load at all, said it couldnt' find grub and stopped there
<emilsedgh> Don_jr__: I have no experience with this, I have no windows and I never removed my gnu/linux, but I think you have to put your windows cd, repair your installation, then remove the kubuntu partition
<Don_jr__> tried to 'repair' from mhy install CD and said it found nothing to repair
<Don_jr__> I can remove the partitions easy enough, but that doesn't stop my boot sector from trying to find grub for some reason. not sure how to do that part
<emilsedgh> Don_jr__: ask windows support, windows replair can bring windows boot manager
<shockdiode> check this thread out, google is your friend ;) : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=238525
<Don_jr__> shockdiode thanks, I'll dig through it
<Huey> how can i prevent the libata modules from loading, and have the kernel use the ide-generic module instead?
<Huey> (i think i'm experiencing huge performance penalties because of the libata stuff)
<Stinkfly> hello
<digi> eject in amorok doesnt work for my ipod can anyone help me with this?
<Stinkfly> bye
<emilsedgh> digi: is it listed on /media?
<digi> yea
<digi> IPOD
<digi> amarok reads it just fine, but it cant eject it
<digi> I read this should work, but it doesnt  gnome-mount -t --eject --device %d
<Smorg> !firewall
<ubotu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<Smorg> wheres guarddog?
<Smorg> repository?
<waylandbill> digi: The ipod should appear on the desktop. Right click it and 'safely remove'
<shockdiode> huey: i'd like an answer to this one too, I've just been living with it as everything works ok but I don't understand remapping ide stuff to scsi
<shockdiode> perhaps this is a different issue than yours but it's really been bumming me out since feisty
<waylandbill> Smorg: yes.
<waylandbill> !info guarddog
<ubotu> guarddog: firewall configuration utility for KDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.5.0-1ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 476 kB, installed size 1424 kB
<Smorg> hm
<Smorg> doesn't show up :-/
<Smorg> in add/remove progs
<waylandbill> Smorg: use Adept.
<RurouniJones> Is there a way to get Thunderbird to minimise to the icon list on the right hand side of the kubuntu panel? (Like amarok and Konversation)
<digi> I got it
<digi> if anyone is curious the line that works with amarok is gnome-mount -t --eject --device /dev/disk/by-label/IPOD
<digi> :) time for breakfast and a beer, catch ya on the flip side
<shockdiode> does anyone know how to get feisty to recognise ide drives as /dev/hd* instead of /dev/sd* ?
<shockdiode> the scsi emulation is unneccesary and bumming me out
<waylandbill> Huey: blacklist the one and modprobe the other.
<aryr100> hello all
<Huey> waylandbill: how do i blacklist a kernel module?
<aryr100> what is the cmd for sudo gedit in kde ?
<shockdiode> makes my dvd drive on my laptop perform poorly
<waylandbill> Huey: see /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist file for details.
<shockdiode> do you just need to blacklist the sg stuff?
<waylandbill> shockdiode: dvd burner?
<shockdiode> no dvd reader cdrw
<waylandbill> aryr100: kdesu kate
<shockdiode> throughput on hd seems fine
<shockdiode> but dvd/cdrw behaves poorly sometimes
<aryr100> kk thx
<waylandbill> shockdiode: it's a burner of some sort. Gotcha. That has scsi emulation or otherwise you couldn't burn with it.
<Huey> so disabling scsi_mod should ensure i use the correct ide drivers, right?
<shockdiode> right, but previously under the old scheme it worked fine
<Huey> is there the possibility of it not loading ide-generic on the next reboot?
<shockdiode> right so i don't want to get rid of the sg stuff
<waylandbill> Huey: I don't know if disabling scsi_mod will ensure anything gets used. Never did it.
<shockdiode> i can live with it but it's just odd that after feisty and all drives being recognised as sd* it started behaving strangely
<waylandbill> Huey: perhaps someone on #linux knows more about the modules and how they function.
<Huey> waylandbill: but it should prevent libata from being loaded, right?
<Huey> waylandbill: ah, thanks
<Huey> if i blacklist scsi_mod, will the kernel automatically load ide-generic upon the next boot?
<waylandbill> Huey: if you blacklist the module, it will not load on the next boot.
<waylandbill> Huey: again. I can't say what will happen other than the one will not load.
<Huey> waylandbill: sorry, typed that in the wrong channel :-P
<Roy_> Hallo, i've a question about keyboard layout
<RurouniJones> Is there a way to get Thunderbird to minimise to the system tray when you click the 'X'? (Like amarok and Konversation)
<aryr100-afk> kk need this cmd for kde (sudo gedit ~/.bashrc) kdesu kate not opening it ?
<Roy_> i installed beryl and now i have a keyboard with death keys
<shockdiode> if i recall correctly scsi emulation is no longer needed for burners or did that change?
<waylandbill> aryr100-afk: kdesu will cause you to open root's bashrc. You can simply 'kate ~/.bashrc' without the kdesu
<Roy_> a search in the net and found something to change that, but the explained menu-point doesn't exist in my kubuntu
<shockdiode> on an older debian install of mine i remember switching to pure ide for burners
<aryr100-afk> kk works thx
<Roy_> does anybody know, how to change the keyboard layout to "nodeadkeys"?
<Roy_> in regional settings i found that
<Roy_> but
<Roy_> under keyboard-type i can't select any type
<waylandbill> shockdiode: you could be right. Interestingly, I see my burner as /dev/hdc.
<waylandbill> the only scsi emulation I have is for my sd/mmc card reader
<waylandbill> shockdiode: what does dmesg | grep CD output?
<xenol> i got a problem with video on feisty, in kaffeine the film plays very slow and screen is green (lol)
<xenol> any ideas? already tried mplayer vlc but no success
<emilsedgh> xenol: have you your video card installed properly?
<dappermuis> xenol, also, do you have the right codecs installed?
<xenol> dappermuis: i have installed w32codecs, also instal libxine-extracodecs, mpeg, libarts1-mpeglib
<xenol> anything i forgot?
<mauri> someone knows where adept updater stored the packages downloaded?
<emilsedgh> xenol: video card, is that installed properly?
<emilsedgh> mauri: /var/cache/apt/archives
<xenol> emilsedgh:  no drivers installed
<emilsedgh> xenol: whats your vga?
<xenol> emilsedgh:  ati 9600 pro
<dappermuis> xenol, no that looks about right. Take emilsedgh's advice and check your video card
<xenol> dappermuis:  check what about it? :-/
<emilsedgh> xenol: please take a look at wiki to find out how to install ati drivers
<xenol> emilsedgh:  k should that help?
<emilsedgh> xenol: im nost sure, but i think so
<mauri> emilsedgh: thanks..... can i remove them if they are already installed?
<emilsedgh> mauri: yes
<xenol> emilsedgh: does ubuntu applies also on kubuntu?
<emilsedgh> xenol: yes, but please remember that there is no restricted manager in kubuntu feisty, you should follow the manual guide
<xenol> emilsedgh:  u mean the one with downloading some files and flgrx?
<emilsedgh> xenol: yes
<xenol> emilsedgh:  k
<mauri> emilsedgh: why adept does not remove them itself after the install
<emilsedgh> mauri: because many people (like me) love them! take backup from them and copy them!
<mauri> emilsedgh: ok thanks a lot I understand
<emilsedgh> mauri: im on dial up, when i get kde4 beta 2 packages (about 300MB download), it took many hours, I dont want to lose them :)
<emilsedgh> mauri: me = many people like me
<mauri> emilsedgh: yes of couse, this is the reason why I would know where they was stored
<xenol> emilsedgh can u plz tell me if i have sudo aticonfig --overlay-type=Xv writen that Xv must be replaced  with my gpu type?
<emilsedgh> xenol: sorry, dunno
<waylandbill> mauri: /var/cache/apt/archives
<mauri> emilsedgh: have you tried kd4? wha do you think
<mauri> waylandbill: thanks
<waylandbill> mauri: see the man page for apt-get and specifically the clean and autoclean commands.
<emilsedgh> mauri: before trying, its months and months that im following the development process, trust it, KDE4 rocks, even if not in 4.0, it will rock in 4.1, 4.2 and later
<Jones-K> How to add custom commands to keyboard shortcuts? i found only avaible to put something from kmenu
<mauri> waylandbill: thank you
<emilsedgh> Jones-K: systemSettings->Keyboard->shortcuts
<emilsedgh> Jones-K: but looks like that you have to create new menu entry for that
<Jones-K> yep, don't wanna put my kmenu full of shortcuts
<Jones-K> so i was asking what's the right way to do it beyond that
<mauri> emilsedgh: now i've 3.5.7 kde version...is it easy to switch to 4.0 or not
<emilsedgh> Jones-K: i dunno, maybe otheres know
<Jones-K> some k application used to be for that, maby find that
<emilsedgh> mauri: install kde4 packages from feisty-backports, you will have them both, no conflict
<waylandbill> in digiKam, when I want to select an icon for a tag, selecting anything but Applications for System Icons gives an empty category of icons.
<Jones-K> btw, does anyone know any xmms plugin for flashing keyboard leds?
<mauri> emilsedgh: i'm a beginner...and i'm using kubuntu 7.10
<emilsedgh> mauri: they are already in 7.10, search kde4 in adept manager, but thats not usefull for you...
<mauri> emilsedgh: tell me why it is ot usefull fomr me
<emilsedgh> mauri: its really unstable and buggy :) you cannot even use Konqueror to browse the web for more than a few minutes
<fulat2k> hi folks, i'm using pppoeconf to connect to the net.  but somehow my dns servers in /etc/resolv.conf keep getting reset to the default entry i.e. 192.168.1.1 even though i've added additional ones via knetworkmanager.  any ideas?
<mauri_> who is the person that was speaking with me about kde4?
<mauri_> wolferine: do i speak with you before about kde4
<RurouniJones> Does anyone else have sound trouble when running ZSNES? There is lots of interference etc.
<mauri_> i've have a big big problem with kubuntu (now 7.10 version)
<mauri_> Could someone help me
<xenol> !ask | mauri_
<ubotu> mauri_: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<mauri_> xenol: the problem is that sometimes on the video appear vertical line, only the mouse is possibile to move but it does not select nothing. I'm not be able to do nothing. I've tried to chaged kernel, but the problem still esist
<emilsedgh> mauri: i was speaking to you :)
<mauri_> emilsedgh: sorry but the system had blocked
<mauri_> emilsedgh: i didn't read you answer about why for me it's not usefull to install kd4
<emilsedgh> its really unstable and buggy :) you cannot even use Konqueror to browse the web for more than a few minutes, mauri
<emilsedgh> mauri: and, its natural, its beta :)
<mauri_> emilsedgh: i've have a big problem with all the kubuntu version
<mauri_> emilsedgh: mya you help me
<emilsedgh> mauri: with video?
<mauri_> emilsedgh: yes
<emilsedgh> mauri: did you install your video card driver?
<mauri_> emilsedgh: i've tried to chageg the dirver after installed them in the xorg.conf file...but the sistem doesn't start
<mauri_> emilsedgh: the problem is that when the problem accours, i'm not be able to do nothig
<ardchoille> mauri_: Are you running Feisty?
<emilsedgh> mauri: I think your did something wrong, but i dont know how to do that right
<mauri_> ardchoille: no, 7.10
<emilsedgh> s/your/sou
<mauri_> ardchoille: but i've have sthe same problem in 7.04
<ardchoille> mauri_: 7.10 is a development release atm, you should be asking in an ubuntu dev channel
<deviance> Is KDEbase-dev a good idea? Do I need it to Make?
<mauri_> ardchoille: the same problem accour in the 7.04
<deviance> It wont let me make otherwise
<ardchoille> mauri_: What exactly is the problem? Which video player? What kind of vid card do you have?
<fdoving> deviance: what are you trying to 'make' ?
<deviance> Domino the widget style
<mauri_> ardchoille: i'm not sure that is caused y video adapter. It is nvidia geforce 4400
<Jucato> deviance: kdelibs4-dev would be enough (you might need xorg-dev too)
<fdoving> deviance: then you probably need it, yes. it does not hurt anyway, except it occupies some space.
<ardchoille> mauri_: How did you install the video drivers?
* Jucato whacks fdoving with kdebase-dev... now that hurts, right? :)
<ardchoille> lol
<mauri_> ardchoille: i download it from adept and installe nvidia driver insteed nv
<fdoving> deviance: jucato may be right, kdelibs4-dev could be enough.
<mauri_> ardchoille: in the xrog.conf...but the sistem dont start
<Jucato> peace, fdoving :)
<fdoving> Jucato: ouch, yeah :)
<ardchoille> mauri_: did you run "sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg" to update xorg?
<mauri_> ardchoille: no, i've simply modiy xorg.con
<ardchoille> mauri_: and what happens when you restart x ?
<mauri_> ardchoille: nothing....the system was blocked
<ardchoille> What do you mean by "blocked"?
<mauri_> ardchoille: x is not started
<ardchoille> mauri_: Did you run: sudo nvidia-glx-config enable
<mauri_> ardchoille: i've to go now
<mauri_> ardchoille: may you give me an email addrss
<mauri_> ardchoille: in order to contat you again
<ardchoille> mauri_: I don't use email, but I'm usually in here.
<mauri_> ardchoille: thanks for the moment
<ardchoille> :)
<mauri_> ardchoille: i hot to solve this peroblem asap
<mauri_> ardchoille: just last question..do you think that it coul be a video adapter problem?
<combo> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<ardchoille> mauri_: I have a feeling that you didn't properly set up the nvidia driver.
<ardchoille> mauri_: Read that url that ubotu just posted
<mauri_> ardchoille: ok thanks
<mauri_> ardchoille: i will do it, bye and thanks again
<ardchoille> mauri_: You're welcome
<ardchoille> Thanks combo
<combo> ardchoille: i wanted that for myself but it's ok if it help also to someone else ;P
<ardchoille> combo: :)
<ardchoille> combo: Perfect timing
<combo> ( i came to this channel little later so i couldn't even see a problem :D )
<combo> :)
<ardchoille> Ah, ok. That's what I get for disabling parts/joins, lol
<timmy> Well, when I restarted afterinstalling KDEbase-dev it asked me to fill in the KDE3.5.6 options so that was a mistake
<ubuntu_> some german people here_\
<ubuntu_> shit
<ubuntu_> german german
<dappermuis> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<crazy_bus> I'm trying to use shift+click to download a file in flashgot.  But kde seems to capture it so nothing happens.  How do I fix this?
<ardchoille> crazy_bus: Can't you right click the link and choose save as?
<crazy_bus> sorry I mean alt-click
<crazy_bus> ardchoille: I wan't to download lots of files quickly.  So I want to just alt-click and have it added to my download manager
<ardchoille> crazy_bus: Alt+Left is a konqueror gesture for "Back"
<ardchoille> crazy_bus: Open kcontrol, go to Regional & Accessibility, then go to Input Actions and look at the "Back" gesture (Keyboard Input Settings tab)
<crazy_bus> thanks
<ardchoille> crazy_bus: You can disable that by ticking the "Disable" checkbox
<crazy_bus> I did what you said ardchoille.  But for some reason alt+click still isn't working
<ardchoille> crazy_bus: Oh, I just noticed, I was wrong. That gesture is for Alt+Left and I was thinking Alt+LeftClick. Sorry
<ardchoille> crazy_bus: But it sounds like a gesture and you should be able to find it in kcontrol and disable it
<oMish_> which package will install manpages for pthreads ?
<essential> Hellou guys!
<essential> Two questions, what program would you use when making simpple video editings and how do I install Java.
<pag> !java | essential
<ubotu> essential: To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre. Please don't use Adept to install Java if you are on Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy) or earlier.
<essential> Because, installing the java. It was crying 'bout bin, that it's not directory O__o
<essential> !Multiverse
<ubotu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<deviance> How do I animate menus? I know theres an option to have them fade in but where is it?
<pag> deviance, kcontrol -> Apperarance -> Style -> Effects ?
<deviance> Thats the one :D
<uga> ardchoille: heh, shame I'm late. Alt+click is the window grab
<uga> kwin captures it to move windows
<feierfox> hi
<pag> !hi | feierfox
<ubotu> feierfox: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<feierfox> where can i get the daily-build of gutsy?
<ardchoille> uga: D'ho! I should have thought of that since I use it
<uga> ardchoille: it can be modified by right clicking on a window, configure window behavior->actions->window actions->
<ardchoille> uga: That's good to know
<uga> next time he comes ;)
<harrowed> feierfox: Try [ http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily/current/ ] 
<pag> feierfox, http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/daily-live/current/
<feierfox> thanks!
<feierfox> i think about upgrading today... :O
<harrowed> I did last night :D Few scratches but all nice now :)
<feierfox> i just have to do apt-get dist-upgrade
<feierfox> right?
<uga> harrowed: in my case it was the whole disk scratched ;P
<uga> lucky you
<harrowed> uga :: LOL.. You do realise you shouldn't piff CD's like frisbee's? Or is that a rhetorical question?
* uga thinks konversation should use 'ImANoob' as default nick, rather than 'ubuntu'
<uga> harrowed: how did you know! that's what I did to the gutsy CD afterwards! ;))
<pag> feierfox, change "feisty" to "gutsy" in /etc/apt/sources.list , command " sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade " and have your fingers crossed
<uga> and see your machine ruined and needing to reinstall feisty :P
<feierfox> and remove foreign-sources
<harrowed> uga: And boot live to download Live CD and install Gutsy!
<uga> not even chrooting and updating again, nor checking bootup options, nor...
<uga> couldnt' fix it
<harrowed> uga: Try running Damn Small Linux on an XBOX and downloading the ISO to burn :D
<uga> I've done very weird things in the past and fixed my machines often, but this one...
<uga> I couldn't even make it display antyhing, no matter how much I changed vga options
<uga> I saw the splash, but terminals weren't available
<uga> so I booted with the live CD and chrooted. It turned out that the spanish mirror was f*cked up
<uga> so I changed mirror, and updated again. No luck
<harrowed> Eww.. Took me a day to work mine, but that's just silly onboard i810 crap instead of my nVidia card (legacy)
<uga> I rebooted in single mode, that gave me a nice console, but the network card wasn't found
<uga> not even loading all net modules
<Zergiu> hello jucato
<azali> hi guys
<feierfox> now it's stucking at 99% :/
<harrowed> hi azali
<azali> i've got a problem with my ubuntu
<uga> I got the asus CD, tried building the network driver... it didn't find the necessary headers
<uga> isn't it fun ;)
<azali> who can help me with setting up dc++ client
<harrowed> uga: Ewww.. Sucks to be you :D
<harrowed> feierfox: Did you remove all external sources?
<feierfox> no :/
<harrowed> feierfox: probably stuck finding all the language files if you running non - en_US
<uga> harrowed: my most enjoyable (fixed) experience was when a gentoo ebuild failed installing properly libc,ld...
<uga> ie, the system was completely broken
<harrowed> uga: And you fixed it? Ewww
<harrowed> uga: May as well build from kernel up solo!
<harrowed> wb deviance
<uga> harrowed: yup. chroot would not work because bash in the destination machine needs those libs. But then I found that gentoo always includes a statically linked shell, cant' recall which one
<uga> and asked chroot to run it
<d3ce1t> hi people, there is some web with kubuntu gutsy bugs?
<harrowed> d3ce1t: Posting or parsing?
<nosrednaekim> d3ce1t: yeah... there is
<nosrednaekim> !bugs | d3ce1t
<ubotu> d3ce1t: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.ubuntu.com/  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/products/ubuntu-bots
<d3ce1t> posting I think
<nosrednaekim> harrowed: or the little creepy crawlers ;)
<d3ce1t> ah well ubotu :) I didn't read the "or any of its derivatives"
<d3ce1t> thanksss
<d3ce1t> nosrednaekim:  thanksss
<harrowed> d3ce1t: You're reminding me of my mud'ing days playing a Lizardman.. I'm scared!
<nosrednaekim> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<d3ce1t> harrowed: xDD scared? why? haha
<harrowed> d3ce1t: Because I saw a KMUD client :D May want to get back into it.
<harrowed> *prods client* Meanie running KDE 3.7.. I mean Gutsy without 4.x :D not bleeding edge enough
<combo> i have a problem with konqurer - it is written that there is no MIME type ?! what it means ? :] 
<harrowed> E: Couldn't find package gutsy-backports *CRY*
<nosrednaekim> combo: it means it that it cannot detect the type of file because it (probably) does not have a file name extension such as .odt,.zip, .deb, etc
<combo> nosrednaekim: how can i fix that ? :///
<nosrednaekim> combo: what type of file is it?
<feierfox> ok, now i did dist-upgrade and pray...
<harrowed> pray to torvalds!
<combo> it is when i'm opening /home/user then this alert appear
<nosrednaekim> make that Shuttleworth
<harrowed> pray to ubotu!
<nosrednaekim> combo: ah..... and konqueror doesn't show anything?
<combo> nosrednaekim: that's right
<combo> only bland  grey area
<nosrednaekim> combo: had the same problem... forget how I solved it..
<nosrednaekim> combo: definately file a bug
<combo> nosrednaekim: no! crap! :(
<uga> harrowed: you really don't want to run kde4 yet
<d3ce1t> harrowed: well :)) I have just discover what mean MUD client now, so thankss :P
<uga> harrowed: it's not useable
<feierfox> i pray to tux
<ubuntu_> 0_o
<harrowed> d3ce1t: LOL Old school!
<mario_> hi you all
<uga> harrowed: unless you're coding apps, that is
<nosrednaekim> harrowed: in sutsy, KDE4 is in universe
<harrowed> uga: But.. but.. Feisty can run it :D
<nosrednaekim> *gutsy
<uga> harrowed: can run what, a desktop, a broken icon list on bottom and a cool fx? =)
<harrowed> nosrednaekim: Tah :D
<nosrednaekim> combo: so you can't do ANY filemanagement with konqueror?
<combo> nosrednaekim: hmm... it is also written in another alert that MIME types are NOT installed
<harrowed> uga: Try running beryl on 32 meg nvidia legacy :P
<combo> nosrednaekim: it looks so
<uga> harrowed: I've used beryl on 128MB 4year old cards just fine
<nosrednaekim> combo: mimetypes are not installed.... hmmm did any upgrades or such?
<uga> worked and stable
<combo> nosrednaekim: maybe it is caused i deleted something from home dir
<uga> kde4 won't
<nosrednaekim> combo: what did you delete?
<harrowed> uga: I'm talking 1999 TNT2 NVidia 32 Meg :D
<combo> i had GNOME before and i though that i can deletes some UN-USED folder from gnome if i have KDE now
<combo> nosrednaekim: and as it seems now those folders where non-unused :/
<mario_> bye...
<harrowed> combo: Did it explode?
<combo> harrowed: eee... what ? :] 
<combo> nothing exploded
<combo> ;P
<harrowed> combo: yet
<combo> nosrednaekim: but i think i can have those folders in trash..hoply
* uga just loves make -j4
<combo> trash..doesn't want to open :D
<nosrednaekim> combo: try getting the filemanager dolphin... should be in the repositories
<nosrednaekim> !info dolphin
<ubotu> dolphin: File manager for KDE focusing on usability. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8.1-0ubuntu2 (feisty), package size 1251 kB, installed size 2252 kB
<uga> 20% of kdelibs done... unbeleivable
<nosrednaekim> uga: KDE4?
<combo> nosrednaekim: but i have those foders in trash! can resotre them simply
<uga> yes
<combo> nosrednaekim: it will be easier... :)
<uga> 30% =)
<uga> I love the new box ;)
<harrowed> uga: Pffftb
<nosrednaekim> combo: I'm saying... install dolphin so that you can easily cpoy them over
<combo> where is ./trash folder normally ?
<uga> harrowed: =)
<combo> nosrednaekim: right :D
<harrowed> combo: root folder
<nosrednaekim> combo: /home/username/.local/trash I think
<uga> now if only I could monitor cpu temperature...
<nosrednaekim> uga: you can...
<nosrednaekim> !sensors | uga
<uga> anybody had asus p5k boards monitored?
<ubotu> uga: You might find something useful at: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SensorInstallHowto
<harrowed> Err /.trash something on non-ext2/3 fs
<uga> nosrednaekim: couldn't get it to work here
<nosrednaekim> uga: ah.... ok. Always worked for me on my AMDs..
<uga> it worked on my previous intel board too
<uga> but not here
<uga> :/
<harrowed> uga: Stoofed :D
<uga> harrowed: 70% =)
<uga> and building from scratch
<uga> ie, no previously built files
<harrowed> uga: Missed a word, get stoofed :D
<nosrednaekim> uga: you have a Raptor in that thing or something?
<uga> harrowed: I understood :P
<uga> nosrednaekim: new box... core2 quad 2.44
<uga> and running make -j4
<uga> does the work nicely ;)
<harrowed> uga: He's probably running a clone of that $2500 US Supercomputer at home :D
<uga> harrowed: lol
<harrowed> err that was to nosrednaekim :D
<combo> nosrednaekim: i can see those folders now: it is: emerald, evolution, frostwire, kiba-dock, loki, stratagus, wapi, xchat, logs, warcraft... before i had ubuntu with compiz
<harrowed> 26 Gflops! OMG
<uga> harrowed: 1keur, selected bought piece by piece
<nosrednaekim> harrowed: Turion X2..... a super computer 15 years ago ;)
<combo> nosrednaekim: it doesn't look at important folders, does ti ? :)
<nosrednaekim> combo: what?
<harrowed> uga: So where's my burn in build :D
<combo> those folders i deleted from home dir
<nosrednaekim> what doesn't look at them?
<combo> nosrednaekim: i thought that thanks those folders konqurer doesn;t work anymore
<combo> nosrednaekim: those folders do not look at system-necessary-folders
<harrowed> combo: Your konquerer's conked out. Dolphin's just an alternate
<nosrednaekim> harrowed: *K*oncked ;)
<combo> harrowed: can i reinstall my system - but formatt only / partition and /home leave alone without formattin' ? is this possible?
<combo> is konqurer gonna work ?
<uga> this is what I get when trying to insmod the sensor module: FATAL: Error inserting w83627ehf (/lib/modules/2.6.20-15-generic/kernel/drivers/hwmon/w83627ehf.ko): No such device
<combo> i mean ... delete all folders from /home/username except my personal and reinstall system ?
<combo> nosrednaekim: is this possible ? ;P
<harrowed> combo: if you did it all manuallly yeah
<combo> harrowed: and kub will add its system folders to my /home/ automaticlly ?
<nosrednaekim> combo: that would not be very smart... lets try to find my problem. Sure its possible.. but its not easiest ;)
<combo> aithout deleting those rest folders  ;>
<harrowed> combo: I'd not recomend it. Just split the free space and move the /home/ there
<nosrednaekim> s/my/your
<combo> nosrednaekim: ehhh.... :] 
<harrowed> sed be damned nos :D
<nosrednaekim> combo: try reinstalling konqueror (you can do it within adept)
<combo> nosrednaekim: just remove it and then install again ?
<harrowed> combo: Select reinstall option
<nosrednaekim> combo: I think there is a "reinstall" option
<combo> harrowed: understood
<azali> i wanna say ubuntu rules
<harrowed> nosrednaekim: There is in Synaptic.. Can't recall if in Adept
<harrowed> azali: ^_^
<azali> especially after windows
<nosrednaekim> harrowed: yeah I  use synaptic myself
<harrowed> The dependancy checkup/add in Adept's a pain :(
<harrowed> YEY! It hsa request Reinstall :D
<harrowed> s/hsa/has/ :D
<uga> strange... I know for sure the board includes the W83627DHG
<uga> maybe a buggy module?
<harrowed> uga: Does it return anything directly reading it?
<uga> harrowed: how am I supposed to do that?
<harrowed> uga: Not sure if you have it listed under /dev's :D
<uga> it's an i2c interface. No idea how to read those i2cs...
<uga> but first the module should be loaded, so that it interfaces to the /dev
<uga> and it fails doing so
<harrowed> Could be buggy drivers?
<harrowed> Restricted Hardware? or Kernel?
<uga> "Since kernel 2.6.21 and 2.6.22, the w83627dhg support and the coretemp driver respectively ."
<uga> okay... stooopid kernel version ;)
<uga> why even include the module if it doesn't work :P
<harrowed> uga: So you can manualy recompile it :D
<harrowed> Same with Webcam's :D
<uga> pfff. I don't feel like buildng my own kernel again. I did so for ages in gentoo. Now that I was happy with kubuntu kernels.... :P
<uga> harrowed: any chances the gutsy kernels are working fine on feisty? :P
<uga> and that I'll be able to install them fine without them trashing my current kernel? :)
<harrowed> uga: You'd need to install the dep's but I don't see why not :)
<uga> well, the kernel shouldn't have many deps. The modules, maybe
<uga> I'll need the sources too, but that's about it
<uga> my worry is if it'll try to reconfigure my grub
<harrowed> remount /boot non-write
<uga> no boot partition :/
<uga> just /
<harrowed> Ooow default partition setting oh so bad.. EXT3? Evil Journaling :)
<uga> my way of partitioning has been /, /home/, swap, and some externs
<uga> harrowed: LOL
<uga> I stopped using a boot partition from the times... mandrake was it?... kept installing everything there, and ended up filling the partition... and... it wouldn't boot anymore
<harrowed> Go! :D / /boot/ /home/ /opt/ /lib
<harrowed> Forget /opt now YEY! Maybe even a /usr :D
<uga> uh? why split lib, and opt
<uga> from /
<harrowed> Coz my dev build goes crazy with libs!
<uga> lol
<harrowed> speically if not backwards *so glad I'm away from gnomie!*
<uga> ugh, anyone knows the structure of repositories?
<uga> where are the main debs meant to be?
<nosrednaekim> uga: pool I think
<uga> ah, cheers. There they are
<harrowed>  /ubuntu/archive/pool/main/
<harrowed> Doh
<uga> heh, and.. possibly a silly question... what's the diff between a *.udeb and a *.deb?
<harrowed> One has a u in front of it?
<uga> lol
<soon> I've just installed a Gutsy release candidate ... when the final Gutsy is released, will the release candidate be upgraded (via Adept) or do I need to re-install ???
<harrowed> soon: Always be able to update! :D
<harrowed> soon: No dist-upgrade necessary for us!
<Jucato> er.. dist-upgrade....
<Jucato> (the default actions in Synaptic and Adept are dist-upgrade
<nosrednaekim> .udeb....hmmm maybe its a deb thats on a ubuntu liveCD?
<soon> so ... what youre saying is ... If I just keep running the current installation, it will be upgraded to the final release - I need do nothing more than daily adept upgrades - yes?
<Jucato> soon: exactly
<harrowed> soon: Yup..  Same as bleeding edge builds
<soon> thx
<Jucato> you can upgrade daily to the release
<uga> harrowed: btw, adept_manager shows the source from where the packs were installed
<uga> which means it's easy to find them in the repos
<wers> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<harrowed> So tempted to move the Install CD to a USB with a updating pool of packages... That Beta5 update was evil :)
<ubuntu> hello how do you encode an mpeg 2 dixv avi?
<harrowed> ubuntu: http://www.doom9.org/index.html?/divx_linux_guide.html
<wers> I can't access MySQL as root http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/38339/
<wers> what do I do?
<harrowed> wers: run mysqladmin and set root's password
<harrowed> sudo mysqladmin -u root password 'new-password'
<ubuntu> I am just a normal user who can a few commands out of its mindXD
<Skiff> SkiffX
<harrowed> sudo mysqladmin -u root -h localhost password 'new-password'          or if using real hostnames
<wers> I tried it harrowed but "error: 'Access denied for user 'root'@'localhost' (using password: NO)'"
<harrowed> wers: Personally I'd drop the databases and force them to re-write from scratch
<wers> harrowed, how do I do that?
<harrowed> wers: carefully
<uga> harrowed: uhm.. kde4 is becoming better ;)
<uga> (jk)
<harrowed> uga: *bite* B'stage :D
<uga> harrowed: plasma seems to have moved elsewhere, or widgets aren't loading...
<uga> so no, not looking very good right now
<uga> but the style got a few fixes I loved. It was really ugly before
<uga> and finally the kwin deco got fixed
<wers> harrowed, here's the thing: I was trying to make my amarok use mySQL by following this article--> http://mikesubuntu.blogspot.com/2007/09/how-to-set-up-mysql-database-in-amarok.html
<wers> after entering some commands, at some point, I screwed up
<harrowed> wers: now this (replace PASSWORD with your password) <- Did you do that? replacing it with your own pass?
<wers> I did that
<harrowed> wers: Then you need to enter your password as that command that follows changes the root password for MySQL
<harrowed> wers: mysqladmin -u root password PASSWORD <- is telling MySQL to use username, 'root', and set their password to PASSWORD
<harrowed> Hehe uga killed X I think :D
<wers> yep.. I know that.. but whenever I enter that code with my password...
<wers> error: 'Access denied for user 'root'@'localhost' (using password: NO)'
<harrowed> wers: (using password: NO) you weren't using a pass for it it says
<deviance> Can I turn off window resizing when its maximized?
<harrowed> deviance: sorry I'm no help with interface features atm.. :(
<uga|away> harrowed: almost
<uga|away> /home/uga# sensors
<uga|away> w83627dhg-i2c-9191-290
<uga|away>  ERROR: Can't get adapter or algorithm?!?
<harrowed> uga: WB
<uga> I managed booting the gutsy kernel. Now I may know how to fix gutsy's boot... just disabling the splash...
<uga> at least that gets you a terminal. And ignore the vga commands. Default
<uga> no vga=791 as I was doing. Else you get no terminal at all
<uga> harrowed: any idea what that message means?
<uga> I need a newer lm-sensors pack, maybe?
<harrowed> uga: It detects it though.. Why wouldn't it  respond
<harrowed> uga: You running it as a module or did you recompile the kernel?
<uga> yes, now the module loads fine, it seems. But it looks as if it cannot decode the information
<uga> harrowed: running the gutsy kernel with gutsy modules
<harrowed> uga: Is it turned on in the bios?
<uga> on feisty
<uga> harrowed: it should be, since the bios can show temperatures
<Jucato> !aptitude > wers
<harrowed> uga: Why not just go the she-bang :D
<uga> shewhat? =)
<harrowed> uga: gutsy! :D
<uga> I got no time for women today. I got a real crappy flu
<uga> =)
<uga> oh, gutsy
<uga> harrowed: because I had a real bad experience with it yesterday
<uga> I want to do tests first
<harrowed> uga: I don't think you're going to get it unless you do a source build of kernel :(
<bahr> Hi there. I have a Dell Dimension 9150 with a Geforce 6800 Graphics Card, which I would like to get 3d accel support for. I've tried to install the nvidia drivers according to this page: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia but when I restart X, it just goes black and I get the Kubuntu Load Screen with the blue progress bar. Can someone help me please?
<harrowed> Rather then module
<bahr> oh and I am running 7.04
<harrowed> bahr: Any onboard video card?
<uga> harrowed: uh? I'm running the gutsy kernel image. And gutsy modules
<bahr> harrowed: no
<uga> the module seems to be working, just the sensor utils don't seem to
<uga> trying to bulid lm-sensors, here
<harrowed> uga: KK.. You got the newer header's for it?
<bahr> bahr:  weird thing is that it has worked in a previous kubuntu installation I made once, but now suddenly it doesn't even though I used the exact same procedure
<bahr> eh oops that was not ment for myself lol
<uga> harrowed: installing them now
<harrowed> bahr: LOL.. Ok.. WHich one did you isntall? nvidia-new or?
<harrowed> bahr: Ignore that you have to run nvidia-glx anyway
<bahr> harrowed: ok, well I installed nvidia-glx as it said in the guide
<harrowed> bahr: What does lspci | grep PCI say?
<bahr> it says:
<bahr> 00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82945G/GZ/P/PL PCI Express Root Port
<bahr> 00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) PCI Express Port 1 (rev 01)
<bahr> 00:1c.4 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801GR/GH/GHM (ICH7 Family) PCI Express Port 5 (rev 01)
<bahr> 00:1c.5 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801GR/GH/GHM (ICH7 Family) PCI Express Port 6 (rev 01)
<bahr> 00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 PCI Bridge (rev e1)
<harrowed> 82801 onboard ethernet?
<Jucato> !flood | bahr
<ubotu> bahr: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<bahr> oh sorry ...
<uga> harrowed: =(  linux-headers-2.6.22-12-generic: Depends: libc6 (>= 2.6-1) but 2.5-0ubuntu14 is to be installed
<harrowed> uga: Ewww not dev build!
<EmanueleT> Hello
<Santiago> hola
<EmanueleT> I've installed Kubuntu yesterday, and I'm trying to make suspend to disk working
<harrowed> bahr: sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf and make sure "nvidia" not "nv" is set.
<uga> harrowed: now that I know how to fix the boot, I could try upgrading, but I'm totally scared ;))
<Santiago> cual era el codigo de kubuntu es?
<harrowed> uga: JFS... :D
<uga> Santiago: este canal es de habla inglesa...
<Jucato> !es | Santiago
<Santiago> si. me di cuenta
<ubotu> Santiago: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<EmanueleT> I've a nvidia card... I followed the howtos, but I've still this issue: the laptop hibernates fine, but when I resume it, a black screen appears and it starts blinking!
<bahr> harrowed: I don't have it installed now, this is a fresh installation of kubuntu again, but I already did that last time. Didn't work either
<harrowed> bahr: There's numerous lil ways to get it.. I had to not install defaults to get mine and then add GLX with Composite work-arounds
<uga> harrowed: uh? dont' tell me gutsy uses JFS as default FS ;)
<harrowed> bahr: Best bet is, remember CTRL+ALT+Backspace = Kills X.
<harrowed> ext3 is JFS *bop*
<bahr> harrowed: yeah but the really odd thing is, that it actually did work twice, following the procedure on the wiki, but suddenly it does not choose to work.
<harrowed> bahr: Unusual.. Backup the /etc/X11/xorg.conf once it works once to your user's home directory
<bahr> harrowed: yeah but that does not work when the kubuntu load screen comes up, it just hangs, and I need to restart kdm and copy my xorg.backup file before I can login again
<harrowed> bahr: Sometimes an update xserver-xorg will re-write it.
<harrowed> bahr: Goto console, sudo ps aux | grep kdm
<harrowed> bahr: kill -9 PID's of each KDM
<harrowed> Then test with startx bypassing KDM
<uga> harrowed: if you can't localise me back in less than 24h, call the police. I got stuck with gutsy ;))
<harrowed> uga: ROFLMAO
<uga> 1233 upgraded, 197 newly installed, 16 to remove and 3 not upgrade
<harrowed> Let's see.. Skype call to .. your country? 24 hours time? to laugh? :D
<Vaas> ne1 knows when (k)ubuntu install dmraid?
<bahr> harrowed: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/38352/
<uga> this will take some time...
<Vaas> ne1 knows when (k)ubuntu install support dmraid?
<harrowed> bahr: Ok try this.. sudo ps aux | grep X
<uga> !wtflang |Vaas
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wtflang - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<uga> uhm... yeah, not even ubotu can understand that lang ;)
<harrowed> uga: You're game not installing it from scratch :D
<bahr> harrowed: then I get this: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/38354/
<harrowed> bahr: Carefull as it'll kill all X sessions
<uga> harrowed: this time I'll make a bootable gutsy CD before I reboot ;))
<harrowed> uga: Why not make a bootable USB :D
<harrowed> Ugh! 2nd time KDE's died again
<uga> the ones that I made while inside gutsy (with cdrecord) turned out non-bootable
<harrowed> uga: ROFLMAO.. bad /dev/cdrom? :D
<Alp`> hi there
<harrowed> or /dev/cdrom0 :D
<harrowed> Alp`: Howdy
<uga> harrowed: /dev/cdrw ;)
<harrowed> uga: Why don't they use dvdrwdl :D
<uga> harrowed: as you can see, I had quite a bit of fun trying to fix gutsy before ;)
<Alp`> i need some help. i installed krusader because i dont like konqueror. now i want to make krusader the default filemanager. if i do this, it doesnt work. it just loads some second and disappears
<uga> I'm not one of those that gives up after 5 mins of not booting
<uga> up
<harrowed> uga: So did I .. Packages dying all the time until I rebooted and told dpkg -a --configure :D
<wers> harrowed, I purged my mysql server but http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/38353/
<harrowed> wers sudo /etc/init.d/mysql restart
<harrowed> eerr mysqld sorry
<Alp`> i am able to start krusader normally, but it doesnt work if i change the default program for the mimetype inode/directory to krusader
<wers> sudo: /etc/init.d/mysqld: command not found
<harrowed> sudo /etc/init.d/my<tab>
<bahr> maybe I should try just to install all updates now, and then try to install by following the wiki again and see if I'm lucky this time :-S
<uga> harrowed: so it actually booted for you? :P
<uga> I hope this one works without hand building asus drivers
<harrowed> uga: Yup yup.. On a PIII800 with 512 ram :D
<uga> LOL
<wers> Usage: /etc/init.d/mysql start|stop|restart|reload|force-reload|status
<uga> harrowed: what about next release of ubuntu... a spectrum zx? :P
<harrowed> wers so /etc/init.d/mysql restart
<harrowed> uga: No.. Quantum :D
<uga> lol
<uga> harrowed: I'm sure soon we'll get to see 8 and 16 core cpus
<harrowed> uga: Or a clone of that $2500 US Supercomputer :D
<uga> it pays mostly on multitasking though
<harrowed> uga: Already got Mobo's supporting 64 cores.. go figure
<lordofthepigs> hello! I have a weird ongoing problem with my laptop
<harrowed> lordofthepigs: Describe away
<uga> harrowed: wha?
<lordofthepigs> it's much slower when it's plugged into the wall outlet
<uga> what mobos =)
<harrowed> uga: IBM Server rackmounts
<lordofthepigs> And CPU usage is much higher when plugged than when unplugged
<wers> harrowed:  * Checking for corrupt, not cleanly closed and upgrade needing tables.
<uga> harrowed: lol, I thought you meant a mobile pc (laptop) =)
<uga> harrowed: I mean for the desktop anyway, ie, "normal" intel and amd cpus
<lordofthepigs> When I boot my Laptop unplugged, it boots about 2 to 3 times faster than when it's plugged
<harrowed> wers: Ouch.. You purged all the tables?
<Jucato> lordofthepigs: have you checked the settings for guidance-power-manager?
<harrowed> uga: Pfftb
<uga> harrowed: not kidding. If they went 4 cores this quickly, soon next year we'll see the 8 core cpus
<uga> and 16 very soon too
<lordofthepigs> well, when plugged, the power manager says "dynamic", when unplugged it says powersave
<uga> harrowed: it'll be even worse than the megapix0r race in digital cameras ;)
<uga> who got more cores?
<lordofthepigs> Jucato: That's all I know about the settings
<harrowed> uga: Tier'd with layers :D
<lordofthepigs> anyway, the power manager would kick in quite late in the boot process wouldn0't it?
<harrowed> uga: 64 core, by purchasing 8x8 core wafers
<Jucato> lordofthepigs: right-click on the power manager icon and configure it. I think there are settings for what profile to use when plugged or unplugged
<harrowed> Jucato: But he's talking about booting process.. Isn't that HAL?
<lordofthepigs> It's before HAL is even loaded
<Jucato> harrowed: he was talking about power profiles earlier
<uga> harrowed: my wondering is if they'll manage to make real 4 core ones, first. Current intel 4 cores aren't really 4 equal cores. Rather 2x2core cpus
<lordofthepigs> I always get a message saying "Intel RNG something something" at boot time
<uga> not as efficient as 4 tightly linked cores
<lordofthepigs> when my laptop boots while unplugged, the message appears after 24 seconds (consistently)
<harrowed> cat /var/log/messages | grep Intel
<harrowed> ooops
<uga> lol
<lordofthepigs> but when it boots while plugged in, It appears after 75 seconds
<lordofthepigs> harrowed: Is that for me?
<uga> harrowed: please enter password:
<uga> =)
<harrowed> uga: red-faced-aussie :D
<uga> =))
<EmanueleT> Anyone has an idea?
<harrowed> lordofthepigs: It'd be too long lordofthepigs to parse the messages
<harrowed> EmanueleT: Sorry didn't even see a message?
<EmanueleT> harrowed: [15:02]  <EmanueleT> I've a nvidia card... I followed the howtos, but I've still this issue: the laptop hibernates fine, but when I resume it, a black screen appears and it starts blinking!
<uga> anyway, gotta have a rest. This flu doesn't let me stay up much, and the upgrade will take at least 1h more
<lordofthepigs> harrowed: Actually, I get 5 lines...
<harrowed> EmanueleT: I had that too.. PSU isn't ACPI(sp) compliant
<lordofthepigs> harrowed: go figure...
<harrowed> lordofthepigs: nano it and search for those lines, check messages +/-5 lines
<EmanueleT> harrowed: so, what can I do? It used to work with other distributions
<lordofthepigs> I'll just describe another symptom.
<lordofthepigs> I was playing OpenTTD today, with the laptop unplugged on "powersave" mode, and the CPU usage was hovering around 15%
<harrowed> EmanueleT: The screen blinks? or the onbutton blinks?
<pookey> hey all - what do I want to put for the source of a kubuntu debootstrap?
<lordofthepigs> I almost ran out of power, plugged it in the wall outlet, and manually switched to powersaving mode
<harrowed> pookey: grub-install (hd0)?
<lordofthepigs> and suddenly the power usage was now erratically hovering at around 80%
<pookey> harrowed: I don't think you understood the question..
<harrowed> pookey: :D You want the first entry from the bootstrap? or
<EmanueleT> harrowed: the screen blinks
<harrowed> EmanueleT: That's kind of worrying me.
<pookey> harrowed: well, basically, the graphical installer won't install to the partition I want because it insists on formatting it (I don't want to loose my old install in /gentoo and I have no where to back up to), so I want ot install manually via debootstrap
<EmanueleT> harrowed: very quickly, and it stops only when I press Ctr+Alt+Backspace or Ctrl+Alt+F1
<EmanueleT> harrowed: could it be because I use nvagp, but the intelagp module is still loaded?
<harrowed> EmanueleT: Eeep.. You have to kill X to get it to stop?
<pookey> harrowed: so I'm just looking for the command to run, which I imagine is 'debootstrap --arch i386 feisty /mnt/gentoo/  <URL>'
<harrowed> pookey: I could only cat the CDIMage boot line sadly :(
<lordofthepigs> I can't find the specific message I'm referring to in /var/log/messages
<pookey> I assume if I install ubuntu, I can switch to kubuntu easily?
<lordofthepigs> but it can't be the root of the problem anyway, can It? I mean the boot process until the appearance of this message already is 3 times slower
<lordofthepigs> pookey: yeah, just apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<harrowed> pookey: Some problems with errative behavior though..
<pookey> harrowed: meaning?
<harrowed> pookey: http://mikesubuntu.blogspot.com/ <- Tried as was suggested but found it erratic
<pookey> I wish the installed didn't insist on formatting /, that's so stupid :|
<harrowed> pookey: Can't you resize the partition with Gentoo still? and then move /gentoo to a new mount location?
<pookey> harrowed: then I'd have to resize it again after, it's a lot of hastle and time wasting - I consider this a bug in the installer
<pookey> I'd understand if it was a warning, but it's an error that you cna't get past
<harrowed> pookey: Sadly I would too.. :)
<ice-phoenix> hi do someone know how to run photoshop cs3 ?
<harrowed> ice-phoenix: Only via Wine
<pookey> or of course, dualboot to windows, like I do ;)
<harrowed> pookey: debootstrap --arch i386 feisty /ubuntu http://archive.ubuntulinux.org/ubuntu feisty
<lordofthepigs> Would there be any reason why SystemGuard shows my CPU utilisation at around 50%, while top adds up to 5%
<pookey> harrowed: fantastic!
<lordofthepigs> I know this is also related to this weird power problem
<ice-phoenix> <harrowed> not working
<pookey> harrowed: however... 'E: No such script: feisty'
<lordofthepigs> it's really strange, whatever power settings I chose when I run my laptop unplugged, everything is fine
<harrowed> pookey: crap.. one sec let me find a try from here :: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomizationFromScratch
<lordofthepigs> but whatever power setting I chose when it's plugged, and I get weird CPU usage reading
<harrowed> ice-phoenix: You can't get Wine to run Photoshop CS3?
<harrowed> lordofthepigs: Could it be faulty readin? What does TOP usage say?
<lordofthepigs> top says about 2%
<lordofthepigs> but the CPU is really getting that hot
<lordofthepigs> I mean it's really getting as hot as if it was running at 50% load
<harrowed> lordofthepigs: I'd check some of the packages.. You run a cleanup recently?
<lordofthepigs> Oh, no wait a sec
<lordofthepigs> top says that
<pookey> harrowed: probably easier if  I find an external HDD from somewhere, and just backup my system - I tihnk I'll report a bug about this thoug
<ice-phoenix> <harrowed> yes, java problem cant istall i found for dreamweaversc3 a tutorial but and its forkink for DRcs3 but not for PScs3
<lordofthepigs> geez, How do I copy text from top...
<lordofthepigs> ?
<gnomefreak> lordofthepigs: you cant
<gnomefreak> it jumps around too much
<uga> harrowed: no, neither wine nor the crossover will run new versions of photoshop
<lordofthepigs> ok
<harrowed> lordofthepigs: LOL .. top > output.txt | killall -9 top
<uga> somebody should ban adobe in the linux world
<ice-phoenix> :)
<harrowed> ice-phoenix: Run gimp! The gimp suit owns :D
<gnomefreak> uga: please keep it support realated
<uga> gnomefreak: sorry, sure. I was just trying to avoid somebody from wasting the time with wine and photoshop... no idea who asked
<harrowed> ooops lordofthepigs don't run that.. do a top > output.txt && killall -9 top
<harrowed> uga: ice-phoenix asked
<ice-phoenix> <harrowed> idont know to how to use it i know shortcuts in PS but not in Gimp
<uga> ice-phoenix: your best options are krita/digikam-showfoto/bibble
<lordofthepigs> okay, top does says that on the summary line
<lordofthepigs> Cpu(s): 40.0%us,  5.0%sy,  0.0%ni, 55.0%id,  0.0%wa,  0.0%hi,  0.0%si,  0.0%st
<uga> gimp is limited to 8 bi tprocessing
<harrowed> ice-phoenix: Run the alterations of gimp to use PS shortcuts .. there's a guide with a script preconfigured
<lordofthepigs> but the list of processes really adds up to 2-3%
<ice-phoenix> <harrowed > tnx
<lordofthepigs> when unplugged, top return that
<lordofthepigs> Cpu(s):  1.0%us,  1.7%sy,  0.0%ni, 97.3%id,  0.0%wa,  0.0%hi,  0.0%si,  0.0%st
<harrowed> gnomefreak: Can you think of any reason why a laptop would boot faster without being plugged into wall than with?
<lordofthepigs> and the list of processes add up to exactly 2.7%
<uga> harrowed: I had that with my old lappie
<lordofthepigs> which is correct
<uga> nto sure why, but it'd run everything slower when unplugged
<lordofthepigs> uga: yeah that's my current problem
<uga> harrowed: maybe it went on some stepping mode. It was a k6-2
<gnomefreak> harrowed: other than your electricity restricting it no
<lordofthepigs> Mine is a Pentium M
<uga> lordofthepigs: it may be related to acpi if it's supported
<harrowed> gnomefreak: Hmm.. Yeah that's lordofthepigs' problem atm :(
<harrowed> uga: I already suggested that :(
<uga> lordofthepigs: power saving
<gnomefreak> only thing i can think of
<harrowed> ice-phoenix: had hibernation problems with monitor with Ubuntu too
<lordofthepigs> uga: did you look at the strange numbers 'top' returns
<gnomefreak> power saving would slow down even without it plugged in
<uga> lordofthepigs: wow, completely iddle?
<uga> idle
<lordofthepigs> yeah
<lordofthepigs> so it's pretty bad when plugged in
<lordofthepigs> but normal when unplugged
<harrowed> BRB.. KDE's died and still not returning
<uga> the other way around, you mean?
<harrowed> Killing X
<lordofthepigs> uga: no, this way
<uga> lordofthepigs: so it goes slow when plugged?
<uga> that's really strange
<lordofthepigs> yeah
<lordofthepigs> I think so too...
<uga> I'd suggest digging google for the laptop model or its motherboard, or disabling acpi
<lordofthepigs> I dual boot windows, and windows has no problem with that
<lordofthepigs> so I don't think that would be the problem
<uga> I believe you can do that from the grub line. Something like acpi=off
<uga> if that works, then you know it's acpi related
<lordofthepigs> hmm... what does acpi do exactly?
<uga> lordofthepigs: Advanced Configuration and Power Interface
<uga> it controls suspending, restarting, cpu stepping...
<uga> all power related stuff
<lordofthepigs> uga: do you have any idea where the used CPU% that is unaccounted for by 'top's process list can be spent?
<lordofthepigs> Oh, and suspending doesn't work either
<uga> no, not really. Idle means it's just nop'ing possibly
<lordofthepigs> well... It suspends correctly
<lordofthepigs> but it never revives
<harrowed> it leaves a nasty corpse? ewww
<uga> lordofthepigs: when it goes bad, you could try cat /proc/acpi/processor/CPU1/throttling
<uga> that will tell you if acpi or something has put the cpu into slower mode
<uga> there's tons of information you can get under /proc/acpi, btw
<harrowed> I'd be reinstalling ACPI services..
<cidco> Anyone know why when i try to stream video over wireless it wants to copy the file first then start playing? it seems to be something new.
<uga> harrowed: it may be just a broken implementation of acpi in the laptop
<uga> it used to be common in the past
<uga> thanks to the broken implementation of w98
<harrowed> cidco: Try streaming with VLC?
<feierfox> so
<harrowed> wb feierfox!
<feierfox> how to check, that i'm "gutsy"?
<cidco> harrowed: yes i right click on the file and open with vlc
<harrowed> feierfox: LOL.. You too! Muhahaha
<cidco> it still begins to copy
<feierfox> :D
<lordofthepigs_> uga: My laptop is an Asus, about 2 years old
<lordofthepigs_> does Asus have any bad reputation for that kind of stuff?
<feierfox> i want a proof, how to check?
<uga> feierfox: if you type "uname -a" it'll tell you "I'm broken" ;)
<uga> that way you'll know it's gutsy ;))
<harrowed> cidco: It shouldn't send.. Which build of vlc? vlcwx? or vlc_something else
<feierfox> and for serious?
<uga> lol, no, obviously not
<harrowed> feierfox: LOL... He's installing atm :D
* uga denies that
<uga> I'll never admit that in court ;)
<cidco> harrowed: vlc 0.8.6c
<harrowed> 'Linux ubuntu 2.6.22-12-generic #1 SMP Sat Sep 22 18:14:28 GMT 2007 i686 GNU/Linux'! All Hail gorgeous Gutsy!
<cidco> and the strange thing is i swear i have done this before, i do it all the time from my xp laptop
<harrowed> cidco: ps ux | grep vlc
<lordofthepigs_> uga: one last question: disabling ACPI will definitely forbid me from using the CPU steppings?
<harrowed> pci=noacpi in your grub boot will find out
<lordofthepigs_> so I won't be able to chose between powersave and performance modes?
<feierfox> uname -a shows me only my kernel
<cidco> harrowed:  cidco    11238  0.9  1.5 108616 30932 ?        Sl   08:51   0:01 wxvlc
<harrowed> cidco: wxvlc SHOULD stream without echo'ing (FTP'ing the file)
<harrowed> cidco: No alterations to the VLC stream configuration?
<cidco> nope
<cidco> just installed it 5 min ago
<EmanueleT> harrowed: sorry, my connection stopped working, did you answer me?
<cidco> and this laptop was just installed and updated lastnight
<feierfox> hmm, how to change my resolution to 1204x..?
<harrowed> EmanueleT: Sounds like your problem's same as lordofthepigs .. :(  bad ACPI!
<lordofthepigs_> harrowed: Shall I append this at the end of the "kernel: " line?
<harrowed> feierfox: Left ALT Keybpad + or is it ctrl can't recall
<uga> lordofthepigs_: I think so, yes
<uga> I dont' think there's another way. Maybe APM does
<harrowed> lordofthepigs: I honestly can't recall :( Woudln't work for me during instalation of Feisty
<EmanueleT> harrowed: but... it used to work with openSUSE and Gentoo!
<uga> but I don't think many people use APM anymore
<lordofthepigs_> How come windows has no problem with at all with my laptop?
<harrowed> EmanueleT: Reinstall ACPI?
<EmanueleT> harrowed: how?
<uga> lordofthepigs_: because all manufacturers make sure the laptop works fine on windows, or they provide drivers so that it does
<harrowed> lordofthepigs_: Coz the machine's made with windows xp in mind to their specs
<lordofthepigs_> right, that makes sense
<EmanueleT> harrowed: you mean the Hardware ACPI firmware, or the ACPI software?
<harrowed> EmanueleT: The service
<uga> lordofthepigs_: initially all pc makers made a buggy implementation of acpi. You know why? funny, because somebody in Microsoft introduced a bug in win98's acpi code
<harrowed> EmanueleT: You should reinstall the package.. Make sure it's not been dmg'd
<uga> lordofthepigs_: so that all manufacturers "fixed" their acpi in the boards, so that it worked for windows 98
<uga> when acpi was meant to be a specced thing by intel
<bottiger> Suddenly my two Kubuntu-boxes fails to connect to the internet. However, it works fine from windows. How do you start debugging something like this?
<EmanueleT> harrowed: sorry... dmg?
<Skiff> SkiffX
<harrowed> feierfox: If it's not configured previously then you may have to dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and set the Display properly
<harrowed> EmanueleT: Damaged
<Lunar_Lamp> What file must I edit to load a module on boot?
<harrowed> bottiger: ifdown eth0 && ifup eth0 :D
<uga> Lunar_Lamp: /etc/modules
<harrowed> err sudo'ing of course
<Lunar_Lamp> uga: lol, oops, completely missed that :-( I thought that's what it was, but browsing for it quickly and I missed the file.
<bottiger> harrowed: yes?
<harrowed> bottiger: You checked ipconfig and that DHCP isn't failing etc?
<harrowed> Eeep
<uga> harrowed: you shouldn't use windows that much. ifconfig ;)
<bottiger> harrowed: you mean ifconfig?
<bottiger> harrowed: then yes - I don't get an IP
<uga> bottiger: if you have installed something like ethereal/wireshark, it may help debugging
<uga> have you ever used it?
<harrowed> bottiger: Router not replying?  And this is new problem?
<uga> you could check if it's actually sending anything out
<uga> also try running dhclient manuallly and see what it puts to terminal
<bottiger> uga: I don't have that
<bottiger> harrowed: It started yesterday
<bottiger> and as I said - I goes for both my machines
<uga> uh.. is the network card actually found?
<bottiger> uga: yup
<runlevelten> First try an /etc/init.d/networking restart
<Karti> Just a quick one. What command would I use to mount my mp3 player?
<bottiger> runlevelten: done that
<runlevelten> :P
<lordofthepigs_> What's a DSDT?
<runlevelten> Karti: is it an mp3 player you can mount? ie: what one is it?
<uga> lordofthepigs_: what context. Acpi?
<lordofthepigs_> Now that it seems that ACPI is likely to be the root of the problem, I google a little bit, and I found a few pages saying that ASUS laptops had buggy DSDT
<harrowed> Karti: lsusb and finding out if it's detected .. It SHOULD be FAT so you could mount -tvfat /dev/XXXXX /mnt/mp3p
<Karti> its a warfedale fm6687
<runlevelten> bottiger - and is it a complete loss of connection, a failure to get out of the lan, or just a failure to resolve any hostname (ie ip only)
<uga> lordofthepigs_: I believe that's the firmware loaded into the motherboard for implementing acpi
<uga> or something like that
<bottiger> runlevelten: I'm not sure. how do I find out?
<uga> lordofthepigs_: http://acpi.sourceforge.net/dsdt/index.php
<harrowed> lordofthepigs: So check you have latest BIOS?
<uga> "what's a dsdt?" there
<runlevelten> try pinging the router, then try pinging one of google's IPs, then try pinging google.
<runlevelten> which steps fail.
<runlevelten> s/\./\?/
<bottiger> runlevelten: basicly all I know is: eth0 shows up, restarting it doesn't help. I don't get an IP and therefor google.com doesn't work :)
<lordofthepigs_> harrowed: I'm not sure, I never ever flashed it
<uga> bottiger: it sounds like a broken dhclient
<uga> bottiger: you could try starting up with a liveCD, mount the partitions on /mnt, chroot /mnt, and apt-get update, apt-get dist-upgrade
<martijn81> bottiger: tried sudo dhclient?
<runlevelten> How do you know you don't get an IP?
<feierfox> so.. i did a "sudo apt-get upgrade"
<uga> ifconfig
<feierfox> and now a
<feierfox> "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"
<feierfox> i hope now i upgrade not twice :/
<uga> feierfox: sudo apt-get update
<uga> not upgrade
<uga> for updating the list
<bottiger> martijn81: now I have - what should I expect?
<uga> and dist-upgrade for updating all packs
<harrowed> feierfox: LOL
<runlevelten> and what do you get for the inet addr bottiger?
<feierfox> is he doing it twice now ? :(
<martijn81> bottiger: it should probe DHCP on your router/gateway
<uga> feierfox: upgrading will only update different packs
<harrowed> feierfox: Edit sources list and change them all to gutsy, then sudo apt-get update, then sudo apt-get dist-upgrade I think it is
<uga> it won't update twice the same thing
<feierfox> hmm, if he dont upgrade twice, what is he doing the next 1:50 hour? :/
* feierfox is confused
<bottiger> martijn81: It returns a lot of: "DHCPDISCOVER on eth0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval X"
<bottiger> ...where x is 4,8,14 or some random number
<bottiger> then: "No DHCPOFFERS recieved"
<harrowed> Wired Ethernet? or wireless?
<martijn81> bottiger: then your router is dead or your network is not configured properly
<bottiger> harrowed: wired
<harrowed> martijn81: But he can run Winshame fine
<martijn81> that IS wierd
<martijn81> *weird
<bottiger> martijn81: true - I'm chatting from windows
<bottiger> unplugging my windowscomputer doesn't help
<harrowed> s/windows/winshame!/
<bottiger> plugging my linux directly into the modem gives the smae result
<lordofthepigs> thank you harrowed, uga, I'm going to try to update my bios
<harrowed> bottiger: Maybe the router wont release them :D
<harrowed> lordofthepigs: Anytime :)
<runlevelten> try restarting the router then.
<harrowed> bottiger: Turn them all off and turn router off for 10 seconds
<runlevelten> assuming it's some black box type affair you're using.
<harrowed> then switch back to linux
<lordofthepigs> I just hope nothing goes wrong...
<lordofthepigs> I don't have a partiularily good experience with flashing bioses...
<bottiger> okey - I'll try turning it off
<uga> lordofthepigs: ugh, that's scary
<uga> (bios upgrading)
<harrowed> lordofthepigs: just use a freedos bootdisk :)
<bottiger> be back in 2 minutes then :)
<wesley> hello hoe do you encode in ffmpeg a mpeg 2 avi
<harrowed> wesley: wb :)
<lordofthepigs> harrowed: You mean a floppy?
<harrowed> wesley: Try doom9.org website
<lordofthepigs> bah
<harrowed> lordofthepigs: You can make them now to boot from CD/USB :)
* runlevelten doesn't tend to bother with dhcp for small home ethernet anyway.
<lordofthepigs> bah... anyway, I'm off to try
<lordofthepigs> bye
<harrowed> lordofthepigs: Cyz
<uga> wesley: man ffmpeg is nicely written
<bottiger> nope
<uga> use the docs!
<bottiger> no luck
* uga prefers teaching cooking rather than feeding
* harrowed prefers to use the stick then candy.
<harrowed> Anyway... going ot crash ^_^ Nigh tall!
<uga> if you teach somebody to cook and that guy can feed/teach cooking others, it's better than cooking yourself for 2000 people
<harrowed> Have fun with Gutsy uga :D
<uga> harrowed: thanks. I hope so ;)
<uga> I'll let you know tomorrow........ if I'm online ;)
<harrowed> uga: ROFLMAO.. Not that bad :D
<harrowed> Pain to update though initially!
<harrowed> Easier to do it from Konsole
<llutz> uga: problem today is, that most of the noobs are analphabetic fastfood-eaters :(
<uga> well, at least this time the kernel seems to have found the network ;)
<uga> llutz: lol
<harrowed> Night!
<harrowed> analphabetic.. got to remember that one :D
<llutz> ups, "illiterate"
<wesley> i dont get it from ffmpeg doc
<uga> wesley: there's examples at the end of the man page
<uga> wesley: for example... ffmpeg -i mydivx.avi hugefile.yuv will convert from avi format to yuv
<uga> it's not that hard ;)
<bahr> I'm looking for an all-use editor, for programming, LaTeX editing, and file editing. I've been recommended emacs and vi, but they are both hard to learn. Can someone recommend which one is best for my use, so that I don't need to waste my time trying out both?
* abominius salve
<uga> bahr: kate
<wesley> yes but i need to convert a mpeg to avi
<llutz> bahr: vim, use vim-tutorial to learn basics. it's not that hard.
<uga> bahr: for latex alone though, it'll help better if you use something like Kile
<uga> it's a great editor
<uga> based on kate part, if I'm not wrong
<uga> wesley: it's same thing
<wesley> okee
<uga> input file, output file
<uga> ffmpeg is clever and will figure out what you want ;)
<bahr> ok well it's not just for LaTeX but also for programming use and simple file editing use I need one
<bahr> but I'll take a look at it thanks :)
<uga> bahr: for that purpose, use kate. I just meant kile will help you more for latex than normal editor
<uga> s
<bahr> ah ok
<uga> bahr: http://kile.sourceforge.net/images/screenshots/snap_autocom
<uga> autocompletion of latex sequences, for example
<uga> you could also go lyx, but I never liked the solution much. Maybe it has improved
<abominius> looks like my bamboo/wacom tablet does not load the module when plugged, i have read all documentation for this, but none resolve my p roblem, any suggestions?
<uga> abominius: uhm... you mean it loads fine when unplugged but not otherwise?
<uga> if so, you might have to report a bug to the module maintainer
<abominius> no, i mean that doesn't load when plugged
<uga> but... does it load when unplugged?
<abominius> and if i load the module manually, it doesn't recognize the device
<abominius> nope
<abominius> uga: no
<uga> sounds like an unsupported device / broken module, then
<wesley> it works and i did found the fault the file name was to long it was Abunai 2007
<abominius> in my gentoo works fine with linux_wacom software
<abominius> so is supported
<uga> what kernel?
<uga> gentoo is always adding edge kernels
<abominius> 2.6.20 too
<Karti> harrowed: It looks like lsusb finds it, Bus 002 Device 008: ID 066f:8000 SigmaTel, Inc.- When I try to mount it as you said onto a folder it says that the device does not exist, do you have any other ideas?
<abominius> karthi: DMESG | GREP USB
<uga> abominius: you may just need a kernel upgrade, I guess
<abominius> sorrty 54 caps
<abominius> uga, ok, how i do if is already up-to-date 4 adept?
<uga> abominius: what's uname -a?
<uga> iirc feisty is 2.6.19
<abominius> Linux aboserver 2.6.20-16-generic #2 SMP Fri Aug 31 00:55:27 UTC 2007 i686 GNU/Linux
<uga> uhm... weird
<abominius> y
<uga> 2.6.20... and gentoo does same
<aguitel> anyone have problem with fan in laptos? my fan never stops
<uga> maybe they have patched the driver?
<Karti> runlevelten: Opps that was for you as harrowed has gone ;)
<abominius> dunno
<uga> abominius: you could try what I just did. Get into the gutsy mirrors, and install 2.6.22 debs
<abominius> anyone get work wacom tablet
<abominius> ?
<uga> abominius: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/l/linux-source-2.6.22/
<uga> but I cannot assure such fix will exist
<abominius> i'm starting to hate kubuntu.....
<uga> abominius: heh. Be patient. Even gentoo had serious bugs ;)
<uga> abominius: what does dmesg say when you insmod wacom?
<uga> no device found?
<abominius> y, but can resolve in a unix way, whit kubuntu no
<abominius> abominius@aboserver:~$ sudo modprobe wacom
<abominius> Password:
<abominius> FATAL: Error inserting wacom (/lib/modules/2.6.20-16-generic/kernel/drivers/usb/input/wacom.ko): Invalid module format
<uga> abominius: you can always build your own custom kernel, like I did with gentoo ;)
<uga> oh, ... oh... that module is broken
<hydrogen> are you using "in a unix way" to refer to "in a way that requires lots of time and energy with little hope and rewards"
<hydrogen> no... its not broken
<hydrogen> it was compiled for a different version of the kernel
<abominius> hydrogen: yes sure
<hydrogen> than you are using
<hydrogen> see dmesg to get more information
<uga> hydrogen: why doesn't it spit out a message saying invalid kernel version then? iirc that's the usual message
<abominius> i should try to reinstall?
<ubuntu> can someone help me with creating a /home partition during the kubuntu install ?
<hydrogen> uga: it usually says that in dmesg
<uga> hydrogen: that's the dmesg output, he pasted
<ubuntu> I've created a / partition and a swap but it wont let me create a /home partition
<delagrandy> when i open kinfocenter and select opengl
<hydrogen> no, thats the stderr message
<delagrandy> the software crashes why
<abominius> trying to reinstall wacom
<delagrandy> when i open kinfocenter and select opengl second time the software crashes why
<uga> hydrogen: oh heh, I thought it was dmesg, since I had asked before =)
<delagrandy> when i open kinfocenter and select opengl second time the software crashes why
<Karti> abominius: My dmesg came back , thanks, I'm just a bit of a numpty as it should be sdb not sda2 etc :)
<abominius> Karti: dmesg is your bible, remember :D
<uga> I hate those that take kernels as if they were a religion ;)
<abominius> is not a religon?
<Karti> abominius: It was very interesting.....all I need to look for now is the right filesystem and commands......
<uga> they're just pieces of broken software ;)
<abominius> OH MY HOLY KERNEL
<abominius> :D
<ubuntu> This is what I'm doing: New Partition >  Logical > leave the space to be used as it is cause I want to use all of it > I choose Begining > Ext3 > Mount Point /home... And it tells me "Can't have the end before the start!"... what does this even mean ? It is very unhelpful.
<ubuntu> please
<ubuntu> I really need to get this done tonigth
<runlevelten> Karti: do you know if it's USB mass storage or mtp or whatever
<runlevelten> ?
<aguitel>  anyone have proble in laptops with Fan ?
<ubuntu> !partitioning
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Gnome under Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For Edgy, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<runlevelten> and does amarok detect it?
<zakoo> hi all
<Karti> runlevelten: It is a mp3 player. Amarok does not pick it up but asks for a mount point. The system sees it now but I am trying to mount it with a file system
<Karti> and as its designed for Windows I would assume that its 32bit
<runlevelten> 32 bit?
<runlevelten> Right. If it's, say, an mtp device you don't want to try and mount it.
<runlevelten> See what I mean?
<Karti> 32 bit filesystem
<Karti> FAT32
* abominius if($lavoro != "") echo "$lavoro";
<runlevelten> So you know it's USB Mass Storage then?
<ubuntu> Kubuntu wont let me create a /home partition during the install can ANYONE help ?
<uga> Fetched 1811MB in 1h43m27s (292kB/s)
<uga> now installing... =)
<Karti> runlevelten: it is a sigmatel mscn usb device that can act as a storage device as well
<uga> ubuntu: you just create a partition, and set mount point at /home
<uga> you can do that
<uga> select manual partitioning
<ubuntu> I have
<uga> uhm, then it should have created it
<TheKing> how do you install mozilla firefox
<ubuntu> well it wont
<skal> I think you have to create the root partition / first
<runlevelten> That would be a no then. Let me hunt down the specs for you. :)
<ubuntu> Already created root and swap
<Karti> runlevelten: It is here - http://www.argos.co.uk/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/ProductDisplay?jspStoreDir=argos&catalogId=1500000701&params=adref%3DSound+and+vision-%3EMP3+and+MP4+players-%3EMP3+players+with+portable+solid+state&productId=1500037893&referredURL=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.argos.co.uk%2Fwebapp%2Fwcs%2Fstores%2Fservlet%2FProductDisplay%3FstoreId%3D10001%26catalogId%3D1500000701%26productId%3D15000
<Karti> Sorry about that....big link!
<uga> ubuntu: I created it as a primary partition, but I don't think it should be a problem otherwise either
<ubuntu> I shouldn't be a problem no, but it is
<skal> do you have the exact error msg ?
<ubuntu> All I keep getting is error, "Can't have the end before the start!"
<ubuntu> Which is totally unhelpful
<skal> maybe you have the first and last cylinders wrong ?
<runlevelten> Karti: Nothing useful there, except some mention of DRM, which suggests it's probably an MTP device
<runlevelten> and not a usb mass storage one.
<ubuntu> This is the manual partitioning utility during the install
<runlevelten> Try adding an mtp device in amarok :)
<runlevelten> while I google for specifics :)
<ubuntu> I shouldn't have to do anything more than click on the free space thats available and create my /home partition but it simply wont let me... this is annoying and inexplicable to me as I did this the other day at work and it was fine... now late at night, at home, after a Windows install effed me around for two hours, this decides its not going to work...
<uga|away> heh, apt restarted some services while gutsy'ing ... =)
<runlevelten> Karti: I wonder - on windows, does this device require that you install "windows media player"?
<Karti> runlevelten: When its on windows it picks it up as a USB drive and I can view its folders etc
<delagrandy> is kubuntu for 64 bit processors
<runlevelten> and you have wmp installed already, I take it.
<uga> delagrandy: there is a 64 bit version, but even the 32 bit version can run on 64 bit processors
<ubuntu> I click on the free space, I click on "New Partition", I make it primary, the size should be just fine as it is, I check "Begining" for the "location for the new partition", Use as Ext3, Mount point /home.
<aguitel>  anyone have proble in laptops with Fan ?
<ubuntu> doesnt work
<uga> ubuntu: the only difference is that I made it reiserfs
<uga> else looks same as I did
<runlevelten> I would install libmtp and mtptools
<Karti> runlevelten: only as a default in the Windows install.
<runlevelten> then we don't know either way. mtp support per bare minimum will come with that.
<Karti> Tried to add it as a mtp but to no avail. The others ask for a mount point
<runlevelten> Yeah, we need to do something else first
<runlevelten> You have it plugged in?
<Karti> At the moment I would be happy if it mounted so I could transfer mp3 across :)
<runlevelten> If you already do, then make sure you have mtptools and libmtp installed
<runlevelten> then do an mtp-detect
<ubuntu> I don't have all night for this
<runlevelten> You will probably get info about the device, and you may even see the device's lights/display respond to the query.
<ubuntu> And I'm supposed to do another one in the morning
<uga> ubuntu: is that feisty?
<uga> or gutsy
<ubuntu> feisty
<uga> uhm...
<runlevelten> If it's MTP, you will not be able to use it through mount.
<runlevelten> If it supports DRM 9, then it is at least partially mtp.
<uga> ubuntu: could I suggest one thing... boot with the live CD, create the partitions with fdisk, and runt he installer
<uga> instead of leaving the gui do the partitions
<runlevelten> I don't know how many other ways I can say that.
<uga> at least fdisk would be more verbose
<Karti> runlevelten: can't find mtptools or libmtp :(
<Karti> runlevelten: can see a libmtp5
<runlevelten> yeah, get libmtp5 and libmtp-dev
<soc_> hi
<soc_> if i download a package source with aptitude source
<soc_> is there a fast way to generate the package exactly as was in the repos?
<soc_> so to speak, without any complicated build enviroments?
<uga> soc_: http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/apt-howto/ch-sourcehandling.en.html
<soc_> i just want to change something in the source and compile it again
<soc_> i want to add "hide menubar" again, btw
<gnomefreak> !compiling
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<gnomefreak> soc_: see the link above
<LjL> soc_, "sudo apt-get build-dep <packagename>" will get you everything that's needed to compile the package, aside from build-essential, which you should install yourself before starting
<runlevelten> Karti: It is likely that it won't immediately work with amarok.
<runlevelten> Karti: It's mtp-detect you want to try first.
<Karti> runlevelten: Many thanks for the help, most appreciated - http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/38361/ - this is teh result of a dmesg after the libmtg5 and a mtp-detect
<aguitel>  anyone have proble in laptops with Fan ?
<gnomefreak> soc_: and when you run ./configure use the option, or start with ./configure --help and see what the exact text is to add it
<Karti> I would be happy that it could just accept folders and mp3s
<runlevelten> what's the outpur of mtp-detect karti?
<soc_> gnomefreak: i have to compile it from patched sources, because the developers removed the feature ...
<Karti> No MTP devices.
<Karti> No devices.
<runlevelten> that's from running it the first time or the second?
<LjL> gnomefreak, if he's from source packages, let him just use dpkg -b
<Karti> runlevelten: and its plugged in and charging
<gnomefreak> LjL: he wanted to add an option
<gnomefreak> that we dont ship
<runlevelten> I'm having great difficulty finding any information on this player. karti :(
<LjL> gnomefreak: uhm, still better to edit the relevant file i think than to run configure manually, no?
<gnomefreak> LjL: -b builds binaries of whatever we ship
<gnomefreak> he cant change the source that way afaik unless theres an option to run with -b
<Karti> No problems, I am trying to get it to mount using this - sudo mount -t vfat /dev/sdb /mnt/mp3Player -  but it fails on the file system - any ideas?
<runlevelten> I wouldn't try mounting it randomly unless you want to bork it.
<LjL> gnomefreak: uhm? but -b takes a directory. you can change what's in the directory, including, i'd assume, the files that contain the 'configure' line
<gnomefreak> LjL: isnt that just where to install it? like apt-get source -b=/usr/lib/bleh
<Karti> runlevelten: lol, true!
<runlevelten> It might just want a change in the source or udev rules - lots of  new devices do
<gnomefreak> or whatever the syntax is
<runlevelten> -new
<runlevelten> trouble is, I don't have one, and I can't find info on it. Grr.
<gnomefreak> i didnt think you can modify source using apt-get -b
<Karti> Many thanks for the help anyway
<LjL> gnomefreak: no, i'm talking about the '-b' option of dpkg. if you use "apt-get source -b" then no, you cannot modify anything. but if you use just "apt-get source", then modify, then "dpkg -b", then you can
<gnomefreak> right
<runlevelten> Karti: I expect that it just needs an addition to your libmtp rules and will work fine.
<runlevelten> *suspect.
<Karti> Its something I can look into later. Looks like its the Rugby with Scots v All Blacks ;)
<runlevelten> Karti: try this, just in case it gets picked up by one of theses: http://amarok.kde.org/wiki/Media_Device:MTP
<Karti> runlevelten: Once again many thanks for the help.....
<runlevelten> I have several players, including creative zens and stuff that do, once that rules file has been added for "DRM9" compliant devices.
<runlevelten> nothing to do with drm really, except that drm-compliance tends to imply mtp for anything that isn't an ipod, and the "storage device" front end on windows for that is basically...
<runlevelten> ...basically faked up :)
<Paradigm_Shift> good morning/afternoon/evening
<runlevelten> Karti: np, hope you get it sorted
<Paradigm_Shift> I have a Q for which I cannot find an answer
<Paradigm_Shift> I archive a lot of data stored in folders on DVD
<Paradigm_Shift> so I always try to store as much info per DVD as possible
<Karti> runlevelten: Cheers, will look into it :)
<deviance> Paradigm_Shift: Named after the LTE song by any chance?
<Paradigm_Shift> ans since I use folders, I need to grab folders efficiently
<Paradigm_Shift> is there any way to get Konqueror to display the size of a folder's contents (as opposed to a 4k file size of the folder file)???
<Paradigm_Shift> deviance, sorry, no
<deviance> Okay :P
<abominius> hi again
<Paradigm_Shift> I really want to figure out how Konqueror can display that a folder contains 900MB worth of data
<abominius> during apt-get install wacom-linux-source an error has occured:
<abominius> [: 79: 13262: unexpected operator
<abominius> Warning: kernel headers don't match running Linux version.
<abominius> Building wacom modules for Linux _CODE 13262 (this may take a few minutes)...dpkg: error
<LjL> Paradigm_Shift, you mean in the "Detailed" view? that would make things very, very slow. actual size must be computed by scanning each file
<skal> Paradigm_Shift: it would require for konqueror to scan *recursively* all the directories content, which would be far too slow
<gnomefreak> abominius: make sure you have kernel-headers package for the exact kernel you are running you might have it for say 386 instead of -generic
<Paradigm_Shift> yes, but it would make my life much easier
<skal> sure :)
<abominius> gnomefreak: my kernel is -generic
<Paradigm_Shift> skal and LjL, if there was a way to turn the feature on and off then the downside can be avoided or the benefits achieved
<gnomefreak> abominius: now install the kernel-header files for it
<LjL> Paradigm_Shift, use "du | sort -n" to list folders by size, or use konqueror's "file size" view mode
<gnomefreak> abominius: make sure you are booted to -generic
<abominius> gnomefreak: on it
<gnomefreak> abominius: sort of weird but for some reason you might also have 386 in there (i found that as odd atleast)
<gnomefreak> abominius: uname -a
<gnomefreak> what does that give you
<LjL> Paradigm_Shift: or use kdirstat - forgot
<abominius> root@aboserver:/usr/src# uname -a
<abominius> Linux aboserver 2.6.20-16-generic #2 SMP Fri Aug 31 00:55:27 UTC 2007 i686 GNU/Linux
<Paradigm_Shift> LjL, thanks for the suggestions, but I that does not get me where I want to be. I would like to sort folders by content size and then I can select a number of folders that will be dragged and dropped to k3b for burning
<kaminix|benkyou> What's required from Apache2 to be able to open a symlink?
<gnomefreak> abominius: install linux-headers-2.6.20-16-generic
* gnomefreak not runnning feisty is why i asked for uname output
<abominius> gnomefreak: already installed
<LjL> Paradigm_Shift, unfortunately kdirstat doesn't allow to drag&drop, but you *can* copy... one folder at a time, unfortunately
<gnomefreak> abominius: than it might not be compatitble for some odd reason
<abominius> i'm continuing to hate kubuntu instead
<abominius> >:
* gnomefreak loves ubuntu
<Paradigm_Shift> LjL, yes. That is why I am trying to figure out how to get Konqueror (or another gui file manager) to display the actual content size for a folder in a list
<gnomefreak> abominius: thats not a kubuntu issue you have its ubuntu issue
<abominius> gnomefreak: are u masochist?
<gnomefreak> abominius: nope
<Paradigm_Shift> when I was using Windows there were programs that fit the bill. I am trying to find a linux equivalent that let's me sort and then drag and drop a multiple selection
<gnomefreak> matter of fact i have kubuntu installed on all pcs except one
<gnomefreak> Paradigm_Shift: doesnt ls have an option (i think nautilus does as well)
<Paradigm_Shift> LjL, so I am using explorerXP under wine to sort and select, and then using Konqueror to "re-select" and drop into k3b
<gnomefreak> or daophin
<gnomefreak> dolphin
<Paradigm_Shift> gnomefreak, none do this currently
<LjL> well du does
<LjL> perhaps ls too
<gnomefreak> Paradigm_Shift: nautilus does if you right click and go to properties
<abominius> gnomefreak: http://rafb.net/p/Ft5w1v51.html
<LjL> stupid little trick...
<Paradigm_Shift> LjL, it is not merely displaying the information bu then takng subsequent steps
<gnomefreak> that will tell you the size and should allow drag and drop
<ubuntu> Ok I've found an "answer" of sorts
<ubuntu> This is a bug
<LjL> Paradigm_Shift: uh?
<ubuntu> Can't manually create a partition larger than 200gig without getting that error message
<gnomefreak> abominius: ah i would remove the headers and install them again
<LjL> Paradigm_Shift: Directories=$(du | sort -n | awk ' { print $2 } ');   for Directory in $Directories; do touch $Directory; done            then sort by last modification date in Konqueror
<LjL> that won't work with filenames that have spaces
<abominius> gnomefreak: trying
<ubuntu> This needs to be fixed ASAP
<Paradigm_Shift> LjL, if I am trying to find 4.37 GB worth of data to burn to DVD out of 45GB, I want to sort the folders by content size, and then select folders trying to reach exactly 4.37 GB. This will entail selecting, un-selecting and re-selecting until I get as close as I can. Then I drag and drop, then burn
<Paradigm_Shift> du
<Paradigm_Shift> ls
<gnomefreak> abominius: ive never seen that happen with that package so i am not really much help other than knowing dpkg
<Paradigm_Shift> konsole commands that only inform, they do not allow me to do everything else
<LjL> Paradigm_Shift: not if you write a script around them
<LjL> Paradigm_Shift: anyway, my very dirty trick should allow you to do it in konqueror. you lost modification dates however
<LjL> s/lost/lose/
<abominius> gnomefreak: how to [clean configuration/rebuild dependency]  with dkpg? :D
<gnomefreak> abominius: did you remove it yet?
<gnomefreak> with --purge
<abominius> gnomefreak: removing
<Paradigm_Shift> LjL, ok. how do I go about implementing your code? write a bash script?
<gnomefreak> abominius: use --purge
<abominius> gnomefreak: removed
<LjL> Paradigm_Shift: just type it in a console, minus any errors i've made
<gnomefreak> abominius: now sudo apt-get autoclean
<Paradigm_Shift> LjL, LOL
<abominius> gnomefreak: --purge <-- wich command?
<LjL> Paradigm_Shift: ... while in the right directory
<LjL> Paradigm_Shift: though uhm, wait... if that's a CD, it won't work, because it's read-only and you can't modify dates
<gnomefreak> abominius: too late now
<abominius> gnomefreak: lol
<Paradigm_Shift> LjL, no worries about WORM media. I am sort ing HD so that I can then archive to DVD
<abominius> gnomefreak: --purge <-- wich command?
<gnomefreak> abominius: run autoclean command than install the linux-header package again make sure you are building this for right kernel or ubuntu is missing patch for feisty kernel i have never tried to build wacom before
<gnomefreak> abominius: sudo apt-get remove --purge package   hint its too late if you removed it already
<Paradigm_Shift> LjL, the "do touch" section results in an error ("syntax error near unexpected token 'do'")
<abominius> gnomefreak: ok
<gnomefreak> abominius: install the package again and try again
<LjL> Paradigm_Shift, you mistyped something, works here
<abominius> gnomefreak: doing :D
<LjL> Paradigm_Shift: Directories=$(du | sort -n | awk ' { print $2 } '); for Directory in $Directories; do touch $Directory; done
<gnomefreak> im gone for a while need to rest for this coming week
<Paradigm_Shift> LjL, I copied and pasted ;)
<abominius> gnomefreak: it is dl again :)
<LjL> Paradigm_Shift: so did i
<uga|away> finally
<Paradigm_Shift> LjL, LOL. SO, what is the result of that code, exactly?
<uga> heh, this is strange...
<uga> ifup claijms neither eth0 nor eth1 exist
<uga> anybody can tell how my networking is working, then? =)
<uga> /home/uga# ifup eth0
<uga> Ignoring unknown interface eth0=eth0.
<abominius> gnomefreak: tryng to reboot everithing after installed linux-headers
<uga> :P
<LjL> Paradigm_Shift,  Directories=$(du | sort -n | awk ' { print $2 } ')  lists all the files [and directories]  in the current directory in order of size, and stores the result in the $Directories variable.    for Directory in $Directories; do touch $Directory; done  goes through each file and "touches" it, which results in setting its last-modification-date to the current system time
<Paradigm_Shift> LjL, I really appreciate your helpful suggestions and the code.
<abominius> gnomefreak: no wacom installed
<LjL> Paradigm_Shift: so, it should result in bigger files having an earlier modification date than smaller files - which then allows you to sort them in Konqueror
<uga> anybody knows how to list network interfaces?
<uga> dhclient seems to work fine with eth0 =)
<uga> this is silly
<uga> heh
<combo> what mean Xlib:  extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":0.0". on fglrxinfo ??
<Paradigm_Shift> LjL, here is what I hoping to achieve in Konqueror http://explorerxp.com/index.html
<uga> combo: that your driver doesn't implement the Direct rendering interface
<Paradigm_Shift> LjL, click on the main picture to see it closer
<combo> uga: do u know any solution ? ;/
<LjL> Paradigm_Shift, i think i've understood it fine. only, there is no way i know of, and that script is the closest thing i can come up with (it doesn't *show* you the sizes, but it does allow you to have them *sorted* by size).   actually, kdirstat is the closest thing, but it doesn't allow drag&drop
<uga> combo: unless you haven't installed the proper drivers for your card, not really
<uga> combo: what gfx card and driver?
<combo> uga: wait... let me tell u what causes that error (before format all works)
<combo> uga: i ve installed codecs from here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI - like for EDGY (cuz i have kub-7.04) and after step with 'sudo depmode -a' and adding Extension 'Composite' Disable - i made a restart and something crashed
<combo> uga: before i didn't reset between those steps and all worked
<combo> uga: now i can't take it back
<uga> uhm... I never used ati drivers, so I can't tell
<michele_> hi . there is a channel irc in italian language for kubuntu ?
<uga> I always went nvidia
<uga> which doesn't do dri
<combo> why everything is so problematic ://///////
<combo> does anyone having ATI CARD here has installed fglrx using command 'depmod -a' ???
<combo> i wanna know what is this comman?? 'depmod -a'
<combo> ??
<uga> finally, temperature monitors work! =)
<uga> CPU Temp:  +30.0C  (high = +80.0C, hyst = +75.0C)
<uga> what's the "high" thing? maximum permitted?
<uga> or maximum reached
<uga> uh? in6:       +4.92 V  (min =  +1.13 V, max =  +0.56 V) ALARM
<uga> what on earth
<uga> all voltages in alarm?
<uga> in1:      +11.46 V  (min = +11.88 V, max =  +1.74 V) ALARM
<uga> it doesn't make much sense :/
<inaety> is there anyways to have mispelled words light up in red in kopete like in konqueror
<Siath> inaety - does kopete have a spell checker associated with it?
<inaety> Siath: im not sure
<Siath> inaety - let me look if it has one.
<EmanueleT> hello
<hsystem-x> :)
<Siath> inaety - I don't see one associated with my version
<Paradigm_Shift> LjL, is it possible to create an extension for Knoqueror that will display the size of a folder's content in MB or GB?
<LjL> Paradigm_Shift, "View Modes" can be added to Konqueror, so yes, it is possible in theory
<LjL> Paradigm_Shift: but i think it would be much easier to hack into the current "Detailed View" than create an extension view
<Paradigm_Shift> LjL, "in theory" :)
<LjL> Paradigm_Shift: well it requires C+ coding of course...
<LjL> +
<Paradigm_Shift> LjL, yes, unfortunately. I probably would not even earn a C+ if I took a course in programming ;)
<inaety> Siath: darn
<Siath> ieaety - I'm sure there is a way to have one associated with it - but erm I'm not that skilled yet
<michael> Hi
<Siath> Hi
<LjL> Paradigm_Shift: get Krusader
<LjL> it has your feature
<Siath> Krusader? what's that?
<Paradigm_Shift> LjL, I will check that out. Thanks
<LjL> !info krusader
<ubotu> krusader: twin-panel (commander-style) file manager for KDE (and other desktops). In component universe, is optional. Version 1.80.0~beta1-1 (feisty), package size 2982 kB, installed size 8324 kB
<Siath> oh! sweet :D
<LjL> !info dolphin
<ubotu> dolphin: File manager for KDE focusing on usability. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8.1-0ubuntu2 (feisty), package size 1251 kB, installed size 2252 kB
<michael> Its my first time in an ICR Chat/Channel... what du you do here? how can i find other channels
<LjL> michael: this is the Kubuntu support channel. we ask and reply to Kubuntu-related support channels
<LjL> !channels
<ubotu> A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<michael> thanks very much
<acee1234> anyone know how to fix the bug in kdm theme manager that asks for administrative mode but no such button exists?
<Siath> michael - this is the 'help' for Kubuntu channel - basically if you need help ask a question - someone hopefully can answer
<feierfox> michael is'nt it sad, das you loss your IRC-virginity in a channel like this?
<michael> ok thanks, when i got a problem i'm goint to ask, but up to now it works perfectly
<Siath> :D - it's good when it all works
<acee1234> if no one knows how to fix the bug then ow to i log in as su
<LjL> Paradigm_Shift: select all the directories you want to get the size of, right click, "Calculate size", wait, click Ok when it's finished, then you can sort by size by clicking on the Size column
<Paradigm_Shift> LjL, you read my mind. I was trying to figure that out
<LjL> Paradigm_Shift: didn't read your mind, just realized it wasn't entirely trivial to find out how it's done =) i found it out because it's mentioned in a changelog
<Paradigm_Shift> LjL, in any event THANK YOU!!!!
<Paradigm_Shift> this is exactly what I wanted to have
<Paradigm_Shift> LjL, you are the MAN!
<LjL> Paradigm_Shift: you're welcome, it's nice to know it can be done. although i don't think i like that file manager itself
<acee1234> how can i enable root login?
<LjL> !root
<ubotu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth.. there is no root password. Then you will see that it is sudo that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<acee1234> ok if root is so bad then how can i access the kdm theme manager as sudo?
<LjL> acee1234, that's just as bad. there's no reason in the world to run the *login manager* (kdm is not a theme manager, in any way, at all) as root, unless you just *want* to be hacked
<TheDragon> anybody want an edit password to a new wiki i just put up? msg me
<acee1234> its the only way to change anything
<LjL> !offtopic | TheDragon
<ubotu> TheDragon: #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<LjL> acee1234: not really. what do you want to change?
<acee1234> LjL the logon screen it says hit the admistrative mode button but none exists
<acee1234> i googled it and it is a bud
<acee1234> bug
<LjL> acee1234: K / System Settings / Advanced / Login Manager.
<LjL> there *is* an "Administrator Mode" button there
<LjL> and for further customization
<LjL> !info kdmtheme
<ubotu> kdmtheme: theme manager for KDM. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.1.2-2ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 103 kB, installed size 268 kB
<LjL> and next time you want to know how to do something, ask straight away -- don't ask things that have no relevance, such as how to enable root
<acee1234> i tried
<garfield_> linux gone bad and it chand my display from ati to vesa
<acee1234> " anyone know how to fix the bug in kdm theme manager that asks for administrative mode but no such button exists?"
<acee1234> thank you though i fiddle with it
<LjL> acee1234, just install kdmtheme and have fun
<acee1234> kdmtheme is installed already
<acee1234> how do i send a screen shot?
<draik> !wireless
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<mauri> sometime suddenly my video became with vertical lines and I'm not able to do nothing. It happens with 7.10 but also with 7.06
<TunaTom> Wow, this exclamation-mark documentation is cool. I'll just try it:
<TunaTom> !wireless
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<TunaTom> !kde4
<ubotu> KDE 4 is the next major release of the K Desktop Environment. For more information see <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/KDE_4>. The Release Schedule is available at http://techbase.kde.org/Schedules/KDE4/4.0_Release_Schedule. Beta 2 packages can be found at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde4-beta2.php
<TunaTom> !vi
<ubotu> Text Editors: gedit (GNOME), Kate (KDE), mousepad (Xfce4) | Terminal-based editors: vi/vim, emacs, and nano (user-friendly). | HTML/CSS editors: !html | Programming: !code
<TunaTom> (sorry :)
<mauri> sometime suddenly my video became with vertical lines and I'm not able to do nothing. It happens with 7.10 but also with 7.06
<pookey> hey all - does anyonw know what package  /usr/sbin/base-config is in?
<cute_bettong> ok i installed the w32codecs and yet amarok still cannot play mp3's or anythig v.v
<cute_bettong> is there something i am missing? o.o
<jhutchins> TunaTom: You can explore the bot by /msg and the private repleis won't clutter the channel.
<jhutchins> !find base-config
<ubotu> Found: debian-edu-install
<cute_bettong> o.o
<jhutchins> cute_bettong: delete ~/.xine
<jhutchins> cute_bettong: see if that helps.
<draik> If a wireless card is viewed, LSPCI and Network Settings, but it doesn't hold onto the Default Gateway info, why would that be?
<jhutchins> draik: Problems with the wep key?
<draik> jhutchins: WEP and no WEP
<lipsi> hi hello
<draik> Either way, it doesn't see the AP
<draik> Even if I enter the ESSID manually, I get nothing
<jhutchins> draik: could be hardware problems does iwlist <card> scan show it?
<draik> The default gateway keeps resetting to 0.0.0.0
<draik> jhutchins: Not at all. It results with nothing
<jhutchins> draik: If the card's showing up in iwlist/iwconfig then the drivers are supposedly loaded.
<jhutchins> It should be getting a signal.
<draik> The card is there in lspci, but no APs when I do "iwlist eth1 scan"
<jhutchins> I beat my head against a similar problem for a while and finally replaced both the AP and ended up with a different card, and now they work.  If the AP and/or card are more than 2 years old they could be bad.
<draik> I want to blame the Dell 1390 card inside the Compaq
<draik> But...
<draik> It worked before the conversion to Kubuntu (was winxp)
<draik> I doubt the Mini-PCI was damaged during the OS change
<draik> BTW, driver is loaded for the internal card, per instructions on the Wiki
<draik> BRB
<draik> kcab
<HiGenix> What's the best IDE for c++ development available for KDE?
<emilsedgh> HiGenix: sure, kdevelop :)
<draik> jhutchins: What do you recommend for an internal card?
<syd> hi, i've just reinstalled my kubuntu 7.04; i've a gf6200, and i always install nvidia-glx drivers, but this time, it doesn't work; so i've installed nvidia-glx-new drivers, but now, the xserver works good, but the console is only a black screen... after few seconds my monitor is turning off, when 'm swiching to the x (F7), everything is going back to normal
<draik> How are Orinoco's these days?
<syd> wtf is going on?
<syd> btw - sorry for my poor engilsh
<draik> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<syd> yeah... i've read this many times
<syd> it always work, but not today :)
<draik> sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-new
<syd> ok... i've done it, as i wrote
<syd> but
<syd> console doesn't work
<syd> it's black, and the monitor is turning off
<blix_> Is there any Photo presentation software for Linux?
<draik> blix_: Meaning?
<blix_> meaning.. I have lots of photos and I want to make a DVD presentation out of them
<blix_> is there any software under Linux that do such stuff?
<blix_> can*
<draik> blix_: I know there is. Let me get back to you... It's somewhere in here...
<blix_> draik...thanks mate.
<draik> blix_: sudo apt-get install dvd-slideshow
<blix_> ooo
<blix_> right ok...thanks draik.
<draik> You're welcome
<blix_> I'll take a look
<draik> blix_: http://dvd-slideshow.sourceforge.net/wiki/Main_Page
<blix_> thanks drail
<blix_> draik*
<draik> NP
<blix_> how do I get into root again
<blix_> I keep forgetting :-S
<HiGenix> sudo
<blix_> sudo doesn't work exactly, there's another way
<xenol> plz can someone tell me where r stored wallpapers downloaded through System Settings -> Desktop -> Get new wallpapers?
<draik> blix_: Also, you may want to try QDVDAuthor = "sudo apt-get install qdvdauthor"
<blix_> right ok
<draik> blix_: There's the ugly way. Adept.
<emilsedgh> xenol: dunno exactly, but i think it should be in ~/.kde
<HiGenix> How do I stop join/part events from showing up in the channel box using Konversation?
<blix_> 'sudo -i' was the command I was looking for
<blix_> appears to dependancies
<blix_> to be*
<stdin> HiGenix: Settings > Configure Konversation > Behaviour > Chat Window > Hide Join/Part/Nick events
<HiGenix> stdin: Thanks
<HiGenix> .
* mode/#kubuntu [+o stdin]  by ChanServ
* mode/#kubuntu [+b *!*@208-117-26-76.block5.gvtc.com]  by stdin
* mode/#kubuntu [-o stdin]  by ChanServ
<acee1234> Anyone know how i can change the logon theme of kubuntu kdmtheme is missing the administative mode button and i cant seem to find a tutorial for doing it manually and in advanced settings  the logonmanager does not seem to accept themes. Any ideas?
<stdin> acee1234: Alt-F2, kdesu kcontrol     and see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CustomizeKubuntu
<gehzumteufel> hello all. so i need some help. my sound has just dropped. not sure when it did but i just went to watch a video and i get an error "no sound"
<acee1234> stdin alt-f2 isnt doing anything
<gehzumteufel> if i log off and on it will come back
<stdin> acee1234: Alt-F2 opens the Run Dialog, you can just do KMenu > Run Command  too
<waylandbill_> acee1234: in kcontrol, there are settings to configure kdm
<acee1234> perfect thank you both
<garfield_> i have problem with my graph card ati it was working good befor but now it gone haywire
<gehzumteufel> anyone?
<gehzumteufel> my sound stopped working. if i log off and back on it works again. how can i re-initialize it without logging off?
<garfield_> the resolutotion is gone i only got 2 choises
<gehzumteufel> and how can i stop this in the future
<HiGenix> In Konversation, My menu bar just disappeared, I think I pressed ctrl+M but I tried pressing it again and it hasn't come back, any solutions?
<garfield_> when i run beryl i got the white sreen
<draik_BRB> Sorry stdin, I didn't mean to change it often. I forgot to register the nick before changing back to available
<gehzumteufel> can someone help me please?
<push> synaptic is removing all essential packages.....
<push> how to install other packages then?
<Mr_Sonoma> garfield_, #ubutu_effects should be able to help or #beryl i remember going through that myself with my nvidia and it seems it was a simple xorg.conf change but i forget what exactly it was.
<Daisuke_Laptop> yay, yes another kernel update!
<Daisuke_Laptop> yet*
<Mr_Sonoma> garfield_, #ubuntu_effects even LOL <------ not the best typist
<Daisuke_Laptop> #ubuntu-effects
<Daisuke_Laptop> no underscore
<garfield_> Mr_Sonoma: it's not beryl but my graph card
<Mr_Sonoma> oh its a dash
<Mr_Sonoma> ??
<draik> garfield_: Did you install your required drivers? I had the same issue when I was using the wrong driver for my nVidia card
<garfield_> draik: didnt had to it choose the option ati and everything was working good beryl etc i had even a lot of resolution to choos but it's bein,g one day i didnt went on linuc i came back and i saw everything big and beryl  got a white screen when i launch it
<gehzumteufel> help!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<uga> dial 112
<gehzumteufel> lol
<garfield_> 911
<draik> garfield_: I would chalk that up to a bad driver
<gehzumteufel> thats probably more help than anyone here has been for me the past 10mins
<push> 100
<draik> 411?
<gehzumteufel> haha
<draik> 7-11
<waylandbill_> I lose window decorations with compiz-fusion, so I gave up.
<garfield_> draik: the last day i was looking how to install my webcam trust i was doing all types of thing to get it installl after thatsPipet day is when everything gone bad
<garfield_> stdin: help please :(
* garfield_ give stdin candy
<garfield_> :)
* gehzumteufel takes all the candy away cause i need help!
<darx> hi folks
* draik tackles gehzumteufel for the candy. It's football season. Don't take the candy!
<darx> how can i install kde4 for gutsy?
<shadowhywind> hay all, does anyone have any ideas on what to do when fsck comes back with Too many files need repair.?
<garfield_> lol
<gehzumteufel> lol
<draik> !off-topic
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about off-topic - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<draik> !off topic
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about off topic - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<draik> !offtopic
<ubotu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
* garfield_ o.O the candy was for stdin
<Daisuke_Laptop> !botabuse
<ubotu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<Daisuke_Laptop> :P
<darx> guys how can i install kde4?
<Daisuke_Laptop> !kde4
<ubotu> KDE 4 is the next major release of the K Desktop Environment. For more information see <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/KDE_4>. The Release Schedule is available at http://techbase.kde.org/Schedules/KDE4/4.0_Release_Schedule. Beta 2 packages can be found at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde4-beta2.php
<phantom_>  
<phantom_>      ?
<hydrogen> thats not english!
<Daisuke_Laptop> !ru
<ubotu>    #ubuntu-ru       /  Pozhalujsta vojdite v #ubuntu-ru dlq pomoshchi na russkom qzyke
<gehzumteufel> phantom_: priviet
<uga> heh, what's the name for the compiz configurator?
<garfield_> draik: when i go in monitor display to change my graph card when i enter the passwr it say conversation with su failed
<uga> I had used beryl in the past, so I'm lost in the compiz world back
<darx> Daisuke_Laptop: thanks..
<HiGenix> How do I show the menu bar in Konversation?
<gehzumteufel> so i guess i cant get my sound working again without logging off/on
<draik> What is the command again for the system settings? kdesu system settings or something similar...?
<gehzumteufel> cause no one will help me
<gehzumteufel> HiGenix: ctrl+m
<uga> HiGenix: Ctrl+M
<HiGenix> I've tried that, it didn't work. :(
<uga> oh, I'm slow typing ;)
<gehzumteufel> close it and then reopen it?
<gehzumteufel> then try it again
<uga> HiGenix: maybe the shortcut is changed for your system. That's the default. IT shows the shortcut when hiding it...
<uga> HiGenix: if nothing else... rm .kde/share/config/konversationrc
<uga> should do
<uga> or edit the file to see the shortcut
<gehzumteufel> uga: do you know how to re-initialize a soundcard?
<uga> gehzumteufel: reloading the module works?
<gehzumteufel> uga: by restarting alsa?
<uga> rmmod-ing I meant
<uga> no idea if alsa does restart devices
<gehzumteufel> it doesnt
<gehzumteufel> cause it didnt work
<gehzumteufel> but i dont know about rmmod-ing
<gehzumteufel> im still a n00b
<duns_s> gehzumteufel: heute nich
<duns_s> gehzumteufel: bin kein theologe...
<uga> lsmod will list all the drivers being used. Check if you can recognise the driver of the soundcard. rmmod <drivername>. modprobe <drivername>
<gehzumteufel> duns_s: lol
<ubuntu> hi here
<blix__> how do I get into GRUB?
<blix__> is this built into Ubuntu?
<Kachna> got a trouble,my grub fails to load, so i wanna grub-install, already chrooted to my installation but cant access hda, any ideas?
<gehzumteufel> uga: it seems to say that its in use
<gehzumteufel> with any of the sound modules i try to restart
<gehzumteufel> or whatever rmmod does
<uga> urghm... why do developers decide to use such clever and intuitive names... ccrm
<uga> man...
<uga> ccsm, rather
<young_linx> hi
<young_linx> i need help with ubuntu, to private please
<emilsedgh> !hi | young_linx
<ubotu> young_linx: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<uga> young_linx: there's no privacy here ;)
<gehzumteufel> ugh im over this. logging off and on
<young_linx> who can tell me how to deinstall ubuntu?
<uga> young_linx: uninstall completely?, just format the partitions
<young_linx> uga through what
<draik> young_linx: sudo apt-get remove --purge ubuntu-desktop
<hydrogen> err
<hydrogen> that won't help
<uga> young_linx: boot any live CD, and mkfs.vfat whatever you want formatted
<uga> hydrogen: well, why not =)
<HiGenix> uga: Thanks for the help, I edited konversationirc and it works fine, there's a value about 10 lines down you can set to "True".
<hydrogen> uga: that was to draik
<uga> aok
<draik> I figured Kubuntu was installed at well
<draik> I have Kubuntu, Ubuntu and Xubuntu on my desktop
<draik> Depends how I feel
<young_linx> uga: what should i do first
<Kachna> cmon please,i cant find a clue on wiki,cant boot to my system :{
<Tonren> When I hit Ctrl + L to manually refetch all feeds in Akregator, the feed icons dim and lighten, showing that it's finding them, but they don't actually update.
<Kachna> just chrooted on mz disk and now...
<draik> Kachna: Check your drives for possible failure to the MBR
<Kachna> mbr seems to be ok,that selection table loads up,but then when loading it sazs disk error...
<Kachna> i have /boot on separate partition, so all i need is to run my grub-install :/
<draik> Have you used SGD
<Kachna> SDG?
<Kachna> never heard about it
<draik> SGD
<Kachna> oh
<draik> Then you haven't been looking
<Kachna> supergrub<
<Kachna> ?
<Dr_willis> lets be more vague! :)
<draik> Dr_willis: ...?!?! LOL
<Dr_willis> when the system boots - it says 'disk error' ?
<Dr_willis> this is after the grub menu, and ya pick what os to boot? :)
<Kachna> right after i select kernel,i get grub error 25
<Kachna> and grub error 25 is disk error afaik >/] 
<Dr_willis> a quick google - impls that may be an error in your grub menu.lst configs
<uga> uhm... the beryl configurator was much better
<Dr_willis> http://forums.scotsnewsletter.com/index.php?showtopic=12845
<uga> how does one set up windecos on this thing
<Dr_willis> 25 : Disk read error
<Dr_willis>  This error is returned if there is a disk read error when trying to probe or read data from a particular disk.
<Dr_willis> if its trying to access the wrong disk. :) thats an error.
<Kachna> Dr_willis: well but here we come, I'm almost sure that menu.lst is ok, sometimes it boots up sfter few attempts..
<Dr_willis> Kachna,  that sounds like the hd is not responding in time. Is this a USB hard drive?
<Dr_willis> if its not usb - that sounds more and more like a drive is dieing to me.
<Kachna> i've read somewhere it may dislike reiserfs,so i made /boot partition with ext3 but it remains :'[
<Dr_willis> if iI never use reiserfs for anything . :) so cant help ya either way there.
<Dr_willis> This is a normal IDE drive however?
<Kachna> well however it's not the case anymore since there's ext now...well maybe really dying hdd,but strange is that it's the only place with errors :[
<Kachna> it's common barracuda ata 7200.7, connected with ata133
<Kachna> so one of the most common disks >P
<uga> I see.. aquamarine doesn't start
<uga> lets ditch compiz... beryl & aquamarine rocks ;)
<Dr_willis> could be a goofy ide cable, or ide controler also. :) i had a case that 'cut' through one wire of my ide drive the other day...
<Dr_willis> took me forever to  figure that out.
<Dr_willis> 'whats this one wire dangling from this ide cable for......'
<Kachna> but has few years...looks like I'll need a new one :'[ tried more cables..damn,another cash gonne,trying to get money for new guitar amp...doh!
<Kachna> *gone
<Tonren> I'm getting "fetch errors" when I try to fetch a feed in Akregator.  Can someone tell me how to fix this?
<young_linx> somebody help me with deinstallation ubuntu
<Kachna> young_linx: cmon just format the partition...what's the problem?
<young_linx> kacha i can't format it by format
<young_linx> from dos
<Biovore> young_linx: what you tring to do.. reinstall linux or go back to windows?
<young_linx> because dos can't see this partition
<young_linx> go back to windows
<draik> How can I copy a whole folder over through ssh?
<Kachna> young_linx: you can use fdisk
<Biovore> young_linx: throw the windows disk in the drive.. then delete all the partition and create 1 paration for windows.. should work from there..
<Biovore> draik: scp -r <folder> <username>@<host>:<path/to/file>
<draik> "scp folder_name myUser@my.local.ip.address:/my/folder/location/"  won't work.
<young_linx> linux fdisk or windows fdisk?
<draik> Thank you
<Biovore> both would work
<Biovore> man scp
<Kachna> young_linx: doesn't matter >/] 
<draik> I was missing "-r"
<Kachna> ok u guys are faster...:] 
<young_linx> windows fdisk can't see linux partition
<Biovore> xp does..
<Biovore> just says unknow partition..
<draik> I thought so too, but missing the "-r" stated "MyMusic: not a regular file"
<Tonren> Anyone?  Fetch errors?  Akregator?
<young_linx> Biovore: see i load from the boot cd with xp
<young_linx> and run dos fdisk
<uga> I can't understand why, if compiz fusion is meant to replace beryl, why beryl remains working better
<Kachna> i did it few times,there definitely is that partition :P
<draik> k9copy sure is taking it's sweet glorious time. I'm trying to backup my DVDs to an external HDD so I can take it to work and watch it when I have free time, but it seems to be taking about 2:30 hours for a DVD
<Biovore> dos fdisk... you installing win98 or something?
<BluesKaj> owdy all :)
<BluesKaj> rr howdy
<uga> wb Blues
<Kachna> oh mz...
<draik> Kachna: What's going on with your "y" key? It's a "z" everytime.
<Kachna> Dr_willis: can i use debian installation cd's repair mode to repair ubuntu's grub?
<Dr_willis> you could use any live cd to repiar the system
<Kachna> draik: i'm on live cd to fix my grub, having wrong charset :] 
<Dr_willis> boot cd. mount your / and stuff, chroot over. fix the stuff.
<Dr_willis> or just mount it. edit the menu.lst
<Dr_willis> brb
<Kachna> Dr_willis: that's the problem,when i mount my /dev/hda1, it looks ok but folder is empty -/-
<Kachna> dammit :] 
<BluesKaj> y fglrx driver isn't co-operating ...reinstalled the patched and modded version but i think the proprietary version that was recommended (which didn't supply DRI and 3D that it was supposed to do) caused a prob which is still in effect.
<Kachna> brb
<jhutchins> BluesKaj: Oh dear.  Your windows won't wobble now.  hatever will you do?
<BluesKaj> hutchins, I don't use beryl ..i just want my google earth to work :)
<Tonren> hahaha
<mauri> someone knows knetworkmenager
<draik> I haven't been anywhere recently for me to update my Google Earth app
<draik> Anywhere interesting, anyway
<uga> uhm... having a cpu that supports virtualization, what's best option to load virtual machines? xen? virtualbox? vmware?
<uga> will all of them do winders?
<BluesKaj> ell, i have relatives and children living in different countries and i have always been a bit of a geography freak so google earth is important to me.
<draik> I use vmware
<Daisuke_Laptop> virtualbox for ease-of-setup
<uga> I used both vmware and virtualbox in the past. I never used xen so far (I failed badly at setting it up)
<BluesKaj> w
<uga> I just never had a virtualization supporting cpu before
<hydrogen> BluesKaj: have you tried using marble?
<draik> I don't have the option to CTRL+ALT+ESC and kill an app. How do I get that back?
<BluesKaj> yeah , marble doesn't cut it  for me
<Kachna> OMG
<wolfsong> I tried installing kubuntu-desktop and while I get the kubuntu login, the desktop is still gnome
<Kachna> wolfsong: change it on login screen
<Kachna> like session or so
<Dr_willis> yep.
<Dr_willis> I dont understand why people think their desktop should change.. :) they are all just apps running on X.
<Kachna> :-)
<Dr_willis> the session menus can be very well hidden on some of the login screens however.
<mauri> someone knows knetworkmenager
<Kachna> that's right,but hardly ever by default
* Dr_willis is reminded of a linux noobie saying that  linux was setting a 'trap' for users who used autologin to desktop.. and keeping  gnome when he installed kubuntu-desktop...
<Dr_willis> heh.
<Pitabred> wolfsong: did you select to use a KDE session instead of a Gnome session?
<Kachna> Dr_willis: tried repairing grub from debian, no chance, so i wanna do from live cd, but i can't even access that hdd :-(
<Kachna> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ fdisk /dev/hda
<Kachna> Unable to open /dev/hda
<draik> Dr_willis: You mean it's not?!?!
<wolfsong> Pitabred: I don't know
<mauri> amule does not connected to edonkey server
<wolfsong> do you select that at login?
<Dr_willis> Kachna,  mount it.. if you cant mount it.. then.. what kind of hd/filesystem is iit?
<Pitabred> YEah
<Pitabred> There should be a little menu to the bottom right
<Kachna>  partitions, / and /boot
<Pitabred> kubuntu-desktop doesn't replace gnome, it just adds kde
<Kachna> and others not required to do this ofc
<Kachna>  / is reiser, /boot is ext
<Kachna> 3
<wolfsong> but to get kde menus, etc. I use the menu?
<Pitabred> ...what?  At the login screen, there's a little paper-like icon that should allow you to select a KDE-session, last session, gnome-session, etc.
<Pitabred> Select the KDE session when you login, and you'll be using the KDE desktop instead of the Gnome desktop
<wolfsong> ok thanks Pitabred
<uga> ... which is best you can do ;)
<uga> then apt-get ditch gnome ;)
<uga> uh... shame... still not implemented
<wolfsong> and how do I switch back to gdm?
<Pitabred> Notice how I said it had "gnome session" as an option?
<uga> wolfsong: I guess, just like kdm, there's a service called gdm for ubuntu. /etc/init.d/gdm
<Dr_willis> the menu to use for the session also moves around depending on the theme. :)
<Pitabred> kdm and gdm do the same job.  You only need one.
<wolfsong> it seems at one time I found a package that let you select which display manager you wanted to use when X started
<Dr_willis> gdm uses a slightly different menu/layout also.
<Pitabred> They will both allow you to use either a gnome or KDE session
<Kachna> ubuntu@ubuntu:/mnt/root/boot/grub$ cat ./device.map
<Kachna> (fd0)   /dev/fd0
<Kachna> isn't fd0 a floppy?
<wolfsong> Pitabred: yes I know but I've never used kde so I'd like to check it out a lil
<Dr_willis> yes. its sain /dev/fd0 is a floppy
<Dr_willis> (hd0)   /dev/sda
<Dr_willis> is saying my first sata drive is hd0 on my setup
<jm87> hoe i can find xgl for my kubuntu
<Kachna> well,but shouldn't /boot/grub be empty? coz i use another partition for /boot
<ScorpKing> for sata sda
<Dr_willis> Kachna,  correct. You need to mount/check  the parittion you set up for /boot/
<Dr_willis> since on a normal boot of your system /boot gets mounted from that /dev/whatever you set it up in the fstab
<uga> it's a shame... given there's no good way to run wine on 64bit, I'm forced to install theBeast
<Kachna> yep just mounted,and there's (hd0)   /dev/hda in device.map noe
<Dr_willis> Kachna,  its possible you got 2 /boot dirs. One on / with stuff in it.. then the /dev/whatever/yasetasBoot
<Dr_willis> and are getting stuff confused between the 2
<Kachna> yep,looks like the problem
<Kachna> ls ../lost*
<Kachna> damn
<Dr_willis> thats why i rarely mess with a seperate /boot these days
<Dr_willis> Gentoo does it  by default that way.
* jhutchins trashed a system pretty well because gentoo had packages that didn't check to see if /boot was mounted.
<Dr_willis> I always make a "This is /boot/ and should be empty  since its not the real boot" file in my /boot/ directory to remine me that /boot is NOT mounted yet. :)
<jm87> where can i find xgl for  mykubunu
<jm87> *kubuntu
<Dr_willis> jhutchins,  yep. and by default it dosent mount it. or at least it used to not do that.
<Dr_willis> i aint touched gentoo in ages.
<Kachna> tried installing gentoo,but too difficult for such a noob...well,more like it's long,and after i did one my disk failed,so i decided to use my old disk as i ever did for both data and system,but wanted something faster to get working :P
<stdin> jm87: it's in Adept "xserver-xgl"
<jhutchins> !xgl | jm87
<ubotu> jm87: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<Kachna> well...now...
<jhutchins> Kachna: Gentoo is a 1 - 2 day install on average hardware.
<Kachna> jhutchins: yep,and i needed to have it working today,so >.<
<Kachna> well,what to do now...what if i unmount hda7 (/boot), then rm -rf blah(where it's mounted)/boot/grub,then chroot into system and grub-install..?
<uga> jhutchins: it took me half a day on my first install, on a P3 1GHz
<uga> jhutchins: but you'll keep installing new packs for days, just like with other distros
<uga> jhutchins: it has taken me 3-4 days to have it done right, with kubuntu, on this new box ;))
<jhutchins> packs.  sounds like game extensions.
<uga> jhutchins: hey, what do you think d P kg installs?
<draik> d pkg.... Hmmm.. Kinda looks like Debian PacKaGes, but I could be wrong
<uga> yup, packs ;)
<uga> if it sounds like game extensions it's not my fault. rpm and dpkg chose same term
<uga> the only ones off this, are tarball based distros ;)
<uga> good auld slack...
<uga> now, not sure what sounds better, if either installing packs, or balls
<Kachna> hey,cleaned /boot (woth unmounted boot partition ofc.), so now,what can i do to prevent having stuff there again? O.o
<wolfsong> ok so I've got a kde session now but I notice the cursor drifts quite a bit...how do I adjust it?
<acee1234> Im trying to use compiz but any combination involving the "super" button does not work. any ideas?
<uga> wolfsong: does it? uhm... it may be a bug in the kdm themer if so
<uga> it may not be capturing mouse position, or defining part locations properly
<uga> wolfsong: oh, you mean _inside_ kde?
<uga> not in kdm
<uga> that's strange
<Dr_willis> the keymap/board/lapout in the xorg.conf may be wrokg acee1234
<Dr_willis> wrong. :)
<Kachna> Dr_willis: well, tried all the stuff,cleaned everything up(i hope),but when i chroot into my system and rung grub-install, i get this :-( no idea why: /dev/hda: Not found or not a block device.
<Dr_willis> Option          "XkbModel"      "pc105"
<Dr_willis>         Option          "XkbLayout"     "us"
<wolfsong> uga: yes the pointer drifts at a 45 degree angle as soon as I touch the touchpad
<Dr_willis> Kachna,  some times it finds it and other times it dont?
<uga> I got disconnected and didn't notice. sorry =(
<uga> [21:01]  <uga> wolfsong: oh, you mean _inside_ kde?
<uga> [21:01]  <uga> not in kdm
<uga> [21:02]  <uga> that's strange
<Kachna> Dr_willis: nope, i can mount it,chroot there, but can't open with fdisk and neither use with grub-install -.-
<Dr_willis> Kachna,  oh wait.. when chrooting..  the /dev/ stuff needs to be fixed also.. becase your chrooted / is NOT using the same /dev/ as it should be.
<Kachna> :
<wolfsong> doesn't happen in gnome or e17
<Dr_willis> Kachna,  i forget the detauls however. but your real /dev/ has stuff in it.. the chrooted /dev/ dose NOT
<wolfsong> changing touchpad sensitivity doesn't help
<Kachna> yep it's kinda more empty :/
<Dr_willis> theres like 2 commands needed to be done befor chrooting to get /dev/ and /proc right
<Kachna> gonna google a bit again
<uga> uhm.. beryl
<uga> switching desktops with beryl/compositing in use  isn't a good idea
<Kachna> Dr_willis: but i can still use hd0,can't i?
<Dr_willis> Kachna,  its one of the THINGS i learned from gentoo... the following...
<Dr_willis> # mount -t proc none /mnt/gentoo/proc
<Dr_willis> # mount -o bind /dev /mnt/gentoo/dev
<Kachna> mean if i get into grub console
<Kachna> oo
<Dr_willis> Kachna,  where 'gentoo' is your chroot mount point. :)
<Kachna> great, thanks a lot man!
<Dr_willis> i did learn a lot from playing with gentoo for a few months. :)
<michiwend> jemand da, der etwas auf deutsch erklren kann?
<stdin> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<michiwend> thx!
<Kachna> Dr_willis: k i feel done now,rebooting to my system...maybe :-)
<Kachna> thanx a lot,will be back :P btw,this is freenode,isn't it?
<Kachna> nvm i see
<michiwend> guten abend!
<michiwend> hab mal ne frage an jemanden, der sich bisschen auskennt
<jussi01> !de | michiwend
<ubotu> michiwend: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<kloplop> is there a way I can do an If statement in a bash script?
<ScorpKing> kloplop: there is #bash
<kloplop> an example would be helpfull
<stdin> kloplop: yeah "if STATEMENT; then DO THIS; else DO THAT; fi
<dudeicles> does anyone here know how to make an iso image from a CD with Kubuntu?
<ScorpKing> hi dudeicles!
<dudeicles> hey there ScorpKing
<emilsedgh> dudeicles: use k3b
<dudeicles> how's it going?
<stdin> use K3B in KMenu > Multimedia > K3B
<dudeicles> ok
<dudeicles> is it easy to do?
<ScorpKing> dudeicles: i'm great. dd if=/dev/hdd of=dvdimage.iso
<kloplop> I know VB .NET, and php, I am not ignorant, but can someone describe how to do an IF statement and a random number creation?
<kloplop> in Bash
<ScorpKing> dudeicles: or whatever your drive is for /dev/hdd
<dudeicles> hmmm
<dudeicles> I think it's like /media/cdrom0
<stdin> dudeicles: yeah, Tools > Copy CD, and choose the "Only create image"
<stdin> kloplop: I just told you how to do an if statement, see #bash and http://tldp.org/LDP/abs/html/
<Kachna> oh my :-(
<kloplop> yeah well, "#bash" doesn't really give too much ingotmation on that(it isn't an example with variabls)
<kloplop> variables*
<stdin> kloplop: #bash is a channel
<stdin> about bash as it happens
<kloplop> ohh
<kloplop> ok sorry
<Kachna> Dr_willis: so,a change,now grub doesn't even try to load,so my guess,he looks for it on /dev/hda1/boot, but it's on /dev/hda7 ....well I'm almost sure it's the case, -> can i just move one to the other and remove the hda7(boot) from fstab?
<theakki> hi, ich hab ein problem mit mein wlan, in andere netze komme ich ohne probleme. ber Knetwork-manager auch in wpa oder wep netzte. jetzt bin ich hier am studienort und da kann ich nicht mit dem wlan verbinden. ich habe die bcm4318 karte.... was luft hier schief? - habe schon die verschlsselung vollstndig rausgenommen.
<stdin> !de | theakki
<ubotu> theakki: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<BrightEyes`> hello! how can i configure my network connection via dhcp from command line? i cant connect to the internet!
<draik> BrightEyes`: wireless or wired?
<theakki> thx, i change in the german channel
<BrightEyes`> draik: wired my friend. can i pm you please?
<draik> Sure
<jhutchins> BrightEyes`: sudo dhclient <interface> where <interface> is the name of the adapter, eth0, wlan0, whatever.
<draik> There you go
<BrightEyes`> jhutchins: if it has a gateway?
<nazeeh> hi everyone, got a small issue. Adept-updater refuses to work b/c it says that the database is locked. I think that's b/c it crashed earlier. I removed the lock file from /var/lib/dpkg but still doesn't work. Any ideas?
<hagabaka> agh i hate the "no public key found" error from apt
<jhutchins> !fixapt | nazeeh
<hagabaka> why doesn't it just provide an option to fix it, instead of making me have to look up the commands to fix it every time?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fixapt - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<jhutchins> !aptfix | nazeeh
<ubotu> nazeeh: If Adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole:  sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a 
<jhutchins> nazeeh: sorry.
<nazeeh> ubotu: thanks! i'll give that a shot now
<nazeeh> worked! Thanks guys!
<Kachna> omg!
<Dr_willis> OMG! Ponies! :)
<Dr_willis> Weee!
<denmax_xs> hi people .. :)
<denmax_xs> i am new around here. and was lookin for some advice on setting up network settings on my new  ubuntu 7.04 .
<uga> uh... what on earth
<uga> kubuntu uses dolphin now as default browser?
<NickPresta> uga, in gutsy, yep
<uga> if only it worked ...
<uga> media:/ led me to an empty thing
<uga> :/
<uga> I had to press "storage media"
<stdin> it's gutsy, it breaks often :)
<uga> what's the point on bringing kde4 stuff tooooo quickly
<NickPresta> uga, for me, using Feisty, media:/ works...
<denmax_xs> i did try to get into the general ubuntu channel. but it says that i am banned  ! i have no idea why that would happen
<uga> NickPresta: that's the point. gutsy seems to use dolphin, instead of konqui
<uga> and doesn't quite work, right now
<Dr_willis> uga,  ive having some big issues with little things in gutsy. :) i am going to wait for them to release Service Pack 1 for it.. befor i upgrade. :)
<stdin> uga: it's not the kde4 app, it's completely different in kde4
<uga> oh, so it's the previous dolphin
<NickPresta> uga, i meant in Dolphin on Feisty, it works. I'm sure it will work fine when Gutsy is released
<uga> uhm... I reloaded again,... and this time it showed up
<uga> sounds like it had a glitch
<Dr_willis> I cant get gutsy to play nice with my windows shared direcrotyes.. :(  but thats not a topic for here.. aparently its not a topic on the gutsy bug listings either.. cant find any related info.
<stdin> denmax_xs: please join #ubuntu-ops to see why you are banned from #ubuntu
<denmax_xs> oh . alright .. thanks stdin
<denmax_xs> by the way ,  could u help me on  a small issue on ubuntu ?
<stdin> I don't use Ubuntu so I don't know how to navigate in gnoem
<Dr_willis> cliock here, click there.. :) whats to know.
<Dr_willis> its designed where a monkey can use it.. (oh wait did i say that outloud)
<denmax_xs> oh . alright . thanks anyways
* Dr_willis notes his wife uses Gnome.
<Dr_willis> She got dizzy with the Wobbly windows. I had to turn them off. :)
<denmax_xs> i am suprised .. even women use linux ? i havent come across that before , dr_willis
<Dr_willis> she can launch  the pysol game, and her web browser.. thats all she needs.
<NickPresta> denmax_xs, why would you be surprised that women use GNU+Linux?
<TeePOG> my wife loves Linux too
<Dr_willis> oh she did like how  she could do the yahoo chat and be 3 different people in the same room. :)
<denmax_xs> becaseu, nickpresta  - i have never heard of any females using linux .. atleast the people whom i have spoken to
<stdin> !women
<ubotu> The women and men of the Ubuntu women project hang out in #ubuntu-women. Encouraging women to use linux? Read http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/Encourage-Women-Linux-HOWTO/ for some suggestions compiled by women who use Linux on how to do so effectively.
<NickPresta> Beryl/Compiz-Fusion was all my girlfriend needed to see to want to switch. "Wobbly Windows? Write in Fire?"
<NickPresta> lol
<xluchox> I need help with wifi
* Dr_willis hides
<draik> NickPresta: Write in Fire?
<Dr_willis> theres a compwiz gimmic ya hit some keys and draw with the mouse and it 'draws' in fire on the screen
<Dr_willis> and an annoate feature thats similer.
<Dr_willis> lets you draw on top of the desktop
<Dr_willis> at least i could see THAT being usefull in some cases
<draik> Is that in Beryl or just Compiz?
<Dr_willis> who knows any more. :)
<Dr_willis> the whole state of the thing has me totally mistified.
<NickPresta> yeah. I find a lot of "average" Windows users are surprised that they can do "Mac-esque" stuff on their desktop with older hardware. It appears to be a major point-of-sale in most conversions I have seen...
<Dr_willis> NickPresta,  Marketing beats functionalty! the core of apples success!
<Dr_willis> :)
<NickPresta> Dr_willis, heh.
<Dr_willis> speaking of windows :)   be carefull if buying Halo3 --->>  http://www.dailytech.com/article.aspx?newsid=9010
<NickPresta> Dr_willis, does that contain spoilers?
<neothecat> good afternoon.  i am getting an error while doing "aptitude install openssh-server".  i get invoke-rc.d errors. this is in feisty.  is there a way to get more information on whats causing this error?  ican't find any logs.
<Dr_willis> NickPresta,  if you consider spending $130 on a super-deluz edition, that wont even load a spoiler.. :)
<Dr_willis> NickPresta,  aprently the dcvd's are lose in the cases.. getting all scratched up
<NickPresta> Dr_willis, ah okay. I have my preorder for the 360.
<Dr_willis> NickPresta,   leading to   unplayable/installable disks. :)
<NickPresta> neothecat, I'm going to do some research right now. Give me a minute
<Dr_willis> Not sure if this is for the 360 or PC  ones.
<streppel> heya
<NickPresta> neothecat, it would help if we could have the exact invoke-rc.d error
<streppel> where can i get "aclocal" from?
<spartan01> hey, has anyone elses added a repository that refused to let APM open afterwards?
<dudeicles> has anyone here used Virtuallbox
<kranshi> hola
<neothecat> NickPresta: invoke-rc.d: initscript ssh, action "restart" failed.
<dudeicles> I have win XP installed on my virtualbox and want to be able to access my extra hard drives
<kranshi> hola
<streppel> where can i get "aclocal" from?
<kranshi> hi
<kranshi> ?
<neothecat> NickPresta: then a little further down... "subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1"
<NickPresta> !hi | kranshi
<ubotu> kranshi: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<kranshi> pero no nadie habla spanish
<kranshi> ?
<kranshi> that great! xD
<kranshi> not speak english perfect bot i cant talk with u
<kranshi> !
<NickPresta> !es | kranshi
<ubotu> kranshi: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<streppel> where can i get "aclocal" from?<---pls help,i googled and i tryed to use aptitude
<NickPresta> streppel, are you sure you don't have it? In a konsole, type `aclocal`
<streppel> The program 'aclocal' can be found in the following packages:<---moooo
<streppel> nvm it is in automake xD
<Dr_willis> Having issues NickPresta ?
<guhhh> how do i change the default browser thats opened when i click a link?
<streppel> open the browser you want to there should be a "set as default" option or so
<Ace2016> i got a laptop today :)
<cloakable> How well does compiz/XGL work with dual screens and dual cards?
<Ace2016> i asked for xp and the guy said it was going to be 180 extra :(
<streppel> cloak it supports it and as you see in severald vids on google it works quiet nice
<streppel> youtube,not google*
<cloakable> streppel: Heh, I can't view youtube for some reason, but thanks
<streppel> xD
<Ace2016> Anyone know how i can backup a partition to dvd?
<Huey> is it possible to run the installer without booting from the cd?
<Huey> perhaps by running it in a chroot jail or something?
<Huey> (i don't have cd-rom drive, and would like to install kubuntu on another partition)
<streppel> anyone here playing Anarchy online with cedega?
<newsense07> i have an app that is constantly maximized beyond my desktop and have to use and and the mouse to view certain areas of the window, any help ?
<newsense07> and=alt
<squidlick> any reason why i would be expierencing software crashes??
<emilsedgh> squidlick: every software in the rowld, crashes...
<squidlick> so any reason why the os it self crashes sometimes?
<garfield> how do i get to window channel?
<emilsedgh> squidlick: os is a software too :)
<mray> anybody knows how to add a open ssh account?
<streppel> what could be the reason for a sometimes freezing system where can't even kill the X?
<USMarine> streppel hardware..
<streppel> what exaclty?
<garfield> how do i get to window channel?
<streppel> it's not the ram,i already tested it
<newsense07> streppel: when it freezes can you change to another terminal ?
<USMarine> streppel i had power problems before causing exactly that
<newsense07> cntrl+alt+f1
<streppel> nope
<streppel> i can't kill the x(ctl
<streppel> ctrl+alt+backspace nor change to another term
<newsense07> possibly a non responsive process whith keyboard control+mouse control?
<squidlick> is it possible to install flash,java,and other plugins for konquerer on 64bit kubuntu? or do you have to do the 32bit install of mozilla?
<streppel> newsense: what does sthis mean?
<USMarine> squidlick flash no
<dobo> how do i use unicode values in KATE?
<USMarine> dobo tools -> encoding
<dobo> thanks USMarine
<hsystem-x> lol
<dobo> what about the other buttons??
<dobo> if i wanted to put in 0101
<dobo> alt+ doesn't work :(
<hsystem-x> lol
<hsystem-x> i have a question, how do i do auto identify on konversation
<hsystem-x> i configure it to do NickServ IDENTIFY
<hsystem-x> then password.
<streppel> USMarine what kind of power problems?
<USMarine> streppel 20pin to 24pin boards
<newsense07> hsystem-x: /msg nickserv identify password
<hsystem-x> aja, but i want auto identify
<streppel> mhhh nope,my MB has a 24 pin and my power supply has it,too
<hsystem-x> i mean dont want to write it all the time.
<newsense07> hsystem-x: if your using konversation put that in the commands prompt
<USMarine> streppel leave the system doing a memtest at night
<streppel> US i already did it last night
<hsystem-x> ok im in the identities settings
<hsystem-x> what do i put in service
<newsense07> using konversation ?
<hsystem-x> yes
<newsense07> file>serverlist>edit
<streppel> up to how much tests i have to let it do until i can be sure it is all right?
<streppel> cause i stopped @ about 22
<newsense07> hsystem-x: put where it says commands
<ScorpKing> hsystem-x: add  /msg NickServ IDENTIFY password the commands under server list
* ScorpKing felt like typing something...
<USMarine> streppel leave it running for 5 hours
<hsystem-x> nice, thank  you.
<newsense07> np
<hsystem-x> i was trying to do it, by the auto identify section
<newsense07> i had the same problem before
<hsystem-x> have you tried the gutsy tribe 4?
* abominius if($lavoro != "") echo "$lavoro";
<streppel> and crash again -.-
<hsystem-x> LOL
<dobo> how do i input utf8 characters??
<dobo> i've tried alt+ ctrl alt+
<hsystem-x> !gutsy
<ubotu> Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due October 2007) | It is development software, as such unstable, support _only_ in #ubuntu+1
<streppel_> -.-
<streppel_> damnd damnd damnd
<dobo> !utf8
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about utf8 - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<dobo> :(
<guhhh> !picpaste
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about picpaste - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<streppel> could it be my graficcard?
<hsystem-x> am
<hsystem-x> streppel, what are you trying to solve?
<streppel> suddenly uptoming freezes of the whole system,not jsut x
<streppel> upcoming*
<hsystem-x> what was the last thing you modified in the system?
<streppel> nothing :P
<hsystem-x> any new program?
<hsystem-x> package?
<streppel> those freezes were there from my beginning using linux on this system
<streppel> even livecds freeze somehow
<hsystem-x> in other operating systems, does it do the same?
<hsystem-x> or only with linux
<streppel> in winblows i didn't have this problem
<streppel> gimme a sec,installing new nvidia driver
<aguitel> how i can add beryl to start when i restarted the system?
<hsystem-x> you can do a script, .sh with the commands
<hsystem-x> and add them to the startup
<hsystem-x> on kde or just, do a session
<hsystem-x> with beryl
<m477> anyone can tell me what is wrong ? "
<m477> Please check if specified sound device
<m477> and sample file are accessible.
<aguitel> how i do a session?
<Streppel> mhh
<Streppel> so i updated the driver and i'll have to wait until there was another freeze or if it is fixed
<hsystem-x> ok aguitel
<hsystem-x> are you therE?
<Streppel> *plays around with compiz*
<aguitel> yes
<hsystem-x> ok look at this link: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-399645.html
<hsystem-x> and jump to the 4 step
<hsystem-x> it says
<aguitel> thanks
<hsystem-x> * 4. Setup automatic start with sessions of Beryl
<hsystem-x> from there, read, :)
<wesley> i didt know png is better than jpg
<hsystem-x> yes, and it is also more bigger
<hsystem-x> the size.
<m477> wtf ?
<m477> help plz
<m477> [23:04]  <m477> anyone can tell me what is wrong ? "
<m477> [23:04]  <m477> Please check if specified sound device
<m477> [23:04]  <m477> and sample file are accessible.
<wesley> bigger i did make the same screenshot the jpg was bigger in size than the png
<hsystem-x> weird.
<hsystem-x> but ok
<hsystem-x> since png have more graphics.
<wesley> i dont know the different
<hsystem-x> yes, png have more light.
<terander> Can anyone point in the direction of a converter to html for Konversation-logs? :)
<terander> point *me* :)
<hsystem-x> more bright.
<terander> lol
<waylandbill_> jpg is lossy compression. png is lossless compression
<ardchoille> terander: apt-cache search txt2html
<hsystem-x> when you convert from png to jpeg, the images tend to lose quality
<wesley> Kdenlive is on the right waty is it
<terander> ardchoille: thanks, I'll have a look at it :)
<wesley> With Kdenlive there's finaly a good alternatief 2 movie maker
<terander> ardchoille: though I was thinking of something like this: http://mg.pov.lt/irclog2html/ :-)
<ardchoille> terander: It's in universe
<terander> ardchoille: but it doesn't support konversation logs...
<terander> ardchoille: yes, I've installed it - will look at it now :)
<ardchoille> terander: aren't konversation logs just a text file?
<SeanTater> hsystem-x, wesley: They have different purposes. Jpeg is made for images with many colors, like photographs, while png was made for lossless graphics like you'll find on the web.
<wesley> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M_Woz6Q5ofc Look guys a amv i did make in Kdenlive
<terander> ardchoille: yes, but if you look at the examples from the link I gave, the colorization parses the files, and it needs to understand them
<ardchoille> terander: Ah, yes, ok.
<terander> ardchoille: :-)
<hsystem-x> you are dbz fanatic right?
<ardchoille> terander: MAybe you should compile irclog2html
<terander> ardchoille: I'm using the latest SVN version - it's Python based, so I don't think I need to compile it... It's just that it doesn't work with logs from Konversation :-)
<rustalot> how do you rename the computer from the command lin e
<ardchoille> terander: Ah
<terander> ardchoille: :-)
<wesley> what do you think of Kdenlive?
<frodak> hello
<Biovore> kinda of a neat program.. Been using avidemux.. but kdenlive is kinda cool..
<wesley> i use avidemux for creating the clips to use in Kdenlive because the cut funtion is 100% okay
<frodak> Is there a way to disable a wireless network card?   It is not properly installed or detected I just want to turn it off for now.
<syd> what can i use to format my pendrive?
<jhutchins> frodak: not really, you can disable the drivers by blacklisting them so they won't load, but it's still there, it's going to do some level of power consumption.
<ardchoille> syd: qtparted, gparted, parted, etc
<syd> i'll try, tahnks
<frodak> Thats good enough, how do you blacklist?
<wesley> I am realy glad with Kdenlive so got the spirit to create some amvs
<ardchoille> !blacklist
<ubotu> To blacklist a module, edit /etc/modprobe.d/my_blacklist and add  blacklist <modulename>  to the end of that list - To explicitly load modules in a specific order, list them in /etc/initramfs-tools/modules and type  sudo update-initramfs -u 
<gary_> hi, does the FX 5200 correspond to an nvidia-glx-new driver from the repos?
<gary_> i'm lookin at nvidia's list and it's under 97xx driver
<ScorpKing> rustalot: do you want to change your hostname?
<gary_> if i install the nvidia-glx-new driver, where do i get its kernel?
<ardchoille> !nvidia gary_ | Here's the tutorial
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nvidia gary_ - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<gary_> thx
<ardchoille> !nvidia | gary_
<ubotu> gary_: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<xl1> Install from sep21 dvd 7.10 crashes
<rustalot> ScorpKing: yeah, nvm I figured it out..
<ScorpKing> ok
<xl1> is that a know issue? Log says something about package list
<ardchoille> xl1: 7.10 is beta, it's going to have problems. You should ask in #ubuntu+1
<xl1> OK, thanks
<ubuntu> Hi everybody
<gary_> hello
<Kilowatio> hi
<Kilowatio> who is here ?
<abominius> nobody
<Kilowatio> haha
<Kilowatio> i see
<ScorpKing> only you
<Kilowatio> where are you from ?
<ScorpKing> far far away :)
<Kilowatio> where ?
<abominius> me more far
<ardchoille> !ot
<ubotu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<Kilowatio> ok ok
<Kilowatio> Argentina ?
<abominius> Kilowatio: this is not a general chat
<Kilowatio> okkkk
<Kilowatio> bye
<ScorpKing> Kilowatio: type /join kubuntu-offtopic
<Kilowatio> yes i know
<Kilowatio> how i can close this room ?
<gnomefreak> Kilowatio: /wc
<gnomefreak> Kilowatio: /quit
<terander> ardchoille: the txt2html might work with some work, but I think I'll try to hack the python code in irclog2html instead.... Thanks for the help anyway :-)
<ubuntu> mmmm
<ubuntu> this room!!!!!!!!! no the server
<ardchoille> terander: :)
<ScorpKing> ardchoille: ok to /pm ?
<terander> Kilowatio: what do you mean? do you want to close this room or the connection to this server, or how to close this application?
<abominius> lol
* abominius if($lavoro != "") echo "$lavoro";
<feierfox> hi
<jjesse> ok something happened in an upgrade and i don't get past the grub boot
<jjesse> any help or thoughts?
<garfield> how do i get to window channel?
<ScorpKing> what is the error you get?
<gnomefreak> garfield: /j ##windows
<garfield> ok
<jjesse> hold, i see "starting up" and then "kernel panic - not syncing: vfs unable to mout root fs on inkonw-block"
<jjesse> its a virtual machine of gutsy, when i click into that vm, my numlock and scroll lights flash
<jjesse> is there a way to reapir grub
<ScorpKing> jjesse: i think it's a problem with the UUID in /etc/fstab. just checking
<jjesse> ScorpKing: ok, is there a quick grub repair that could take of that ?
* ScorpKing have 9 seconds lag. :(
<jjesse> its my kde4 box and i'd hate to have rebuild/recompile
<ScorpKing> jjesse: not sure. can't get to google. change /ect/fstab to use /etc/hd* instead of the UUID's. maybe that helps. not sure.
<jjesse> ScorpKing: ok thanks
<ardchoille> ScorpKing: PM? Sure.
<oem> #ubuntu-hr
<Kachna> how was that channel for compiz and stuff pls? :-)
<fkm> Kachna,  #compiz-fusion ?
<Kachna> oh here we go xD thx
<fkm> You're welcome :)
<mle> hello all, newbie question, how do i change the screen resolution on my thinkpad lenovo T60, running Kubuntu on Feisty fawn
<mle> right now it's at 1024x768, but i'd like it to be higher, but there isn't a higher option in the Settings applet
<jhutchins> mle: Well, traditionally Ctrl-Alt-kp+/kp- step through available resolutions; you might find krandrtray useful.
<ardchoille> !fixres | mle
<ubotu> mle: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<jhutchins> mle: You may be able to find a propietary driver for your video chipset that will allow it to go higher.
<garfield> taking music from linux to put on xp is a big no no i just lost more then 1000songs :(
<mle> yes i have the proprietary ati driver installed, fglrx
<jhutchins> garfield: Restore your backup.
<garfield> to late
<garfield> i allready reinstall linux
<ardchoille> garfield: The proper way to do that is to burn them to DVD (or cp to ext hd) first so you'll have a backup
<imachine> hey
<imachine> I installed kubuntu, but I want ubuntu, how can I remove kubuntu and get ubuntu on the machine ?
<zobi8225> exit
<zobi8225> sorry
<garfield> ardchoille: my burner gone to bits in the plane i forgot to put srews in it
<imachine> I want to remove all kde applications. but, apt-get remove kubuntu-desktop doesn't do anything, it just removes the meta-package.
<imachine> also, how's the restricted manager, language support, etc ubuntu appps coming into kubuntu? it seems crippled that way ;(
<hydrogen> restricted-manager-kde is in gutsy
<oem> i have got just imstall ubuntu
<imachine> gutsy ?
<imachine> I have 7.04
<oem> amyone kmows goood pakage
<ardchoille> !ubuntu+1
<ubotu> Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due October 2007) | It is development software, as such unstable, support _only_ in #ubuntu+1
<imachine> ok
<oem> my 6.06
<ardchoille> oem: Package for what?
<Tm_T> oem: good what?
<oem> working of the sistem
<ardchoille> oem: You're going to have to be a little more specific
<oem> amarok does not work
<oem> i can not lisen to the music
<Tm_T> oem: you mean mp3 or what?
<oem> jea
<oem> mp3
<garfield> my icons on my desktop are invisible how do i make them reapair?
<jhutchins> !mp3 | oem
<ubotu> oem: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Tm_T> !mp3 | oem
<Tm_T> jhutchins: slow
<jhutchins> heh.
<imachine> hydrogen, what else is in gutsy thats missing in feisty ?
<imachine> kubuntu-wise
<jhutchins> imachine: ?
<jhutchins> imachine: It's just the next release, not something new.
<ardchoille> garfield: kcontrol > Desktop > Behavior > Show icons on desktop
<imachine> yes
<imachine> wondering what it brings in
<imachine> since you said it brings in the kde-restricted-manager for example.
<hydrogen> apport (a crash handler)
<jhutchins> imachine: Well, it's offtopic here, but you could read the changlog notes on the wiki - i'm sure someone in +1 could point you to them.
<imachine> what else, do you know? importantt things. I don't care about graphical rubbish.
<garfield> oem: just install " libxine-extracodecs"
<hydrogen> and just general improvements
<hydrogen> strigi stuff
<imachine> okay
<imachine> cool
<imachine> pity I didn't know about it.
<seanj> what is the graphical sudo for KDE?
<imachine> well I'll just stick to Ubuntu for now
<imachine> thanks!
<imachine> ksudo
<imachine> or kdesu
<seanj> thanks!
<garfield> ardchoille: it's was allready selected
<imachine> btw, do you guys know if apt-get has an option to remove all packages dependant on a package?
<ardchoille> garfield: Have you specified which icons you want to see on the desktop (other tabs)?
<imachine> like, apt-get remove -f kubuntu-desktop
<imachine> you know what I mean ?
<ardchoille> imachine: apt-get remove --auto-remove  < -- removes the package and its deps
<imachine> no, not the deps of the package.
<ScorpKing> i have not received any news in akregator in the past 3 days. is that normal?
<imachine> but the packages that depend on it
<garfield> ardchoille: no.dont worry i overwrite them and alot of them just show they self again
<ardchoille> imachine: Well, it you remove a dep, then all packages dependent on that dep should be reoved also
<ardchoille> *removed
<imachine> well.
<imachine> the package kubuntu-dsktop is a meta package.
<imachine> so it just pulls in other packages by dep
<imachine> if I can get it's deps, and remove those...
<ardchoille> imachine: But, if you remove kde before installing another wm or desktop, you might end up screwing the system
<imachine> then I'll be the closest to removing kubuntu-desktop
<imachine> hey I'm okay with working in console
<imachine> I'm not a newbie
<imachine> :)
<LjL> imachine: sudo apt-get autoremove
<imachine> autoremove ?
<LjL> careful though, LOOK at what it tells you it'll remove
<LjL> yes, as in auto and remove
<imachine> so if I do sudo apt-get autoremove kubuntu-desktop
<ardchoille> imachine: sudo apt-get remove kubuntu-desktop --auto-remove  ?
<imachine> okay will take a alook
<imachine> cheers
<LjL> imachine: no, it doesn't work like that. well you can type it, but it'll be the same as running sudo apt-get autoremove alone (except it'll also remove kubuntu-desktop)
<imachine> oic
<LjL> ardchoille: is that new? i only knew of "autoremove" as a command
<imachine> so ardchoille's version is better for me
<LjL> not as an option
#kubuntu 2008-09-15
<Carla1989> I completed two passes for this test yesterday, no errors. Didn't complete it fully though.
<Carla1989> After a long wait of over an hour, it was going to scan the third time ..
<atomizer> has anyone had any success installing a Netgear WG111v3 wireless usb adapter?
<wesley_> is there a way to start network-manger-gnome in kde ?
<etfb> wesley_: Something about nm_applet, I think.  Google it.
<Carla1989> LeeJunFan: There should be some channel, providing specialized technical support. :)
<LeeJunFan> Carla1989: well then it's probably fine. If there's a problem it'll normally find it on the first pass.
<wesley_> etfb the thing is it seems the gnome one does connect with wifi in 8.10 and the kde not
<Carla1989> LeeJunFan: So what's the next step for me. I have to send this laptop for servicing and it'll take about 2-3 weeks for it to come back. That is the only reason I had to find out my oldie laptop and get it fixed so that I can not be left in a desert.
<etfb> wesley_: "the gnome one"?  What do you mean?
<wesley_> the gnome fronted of network-manager
<LeeJunFan> Carla1989: I'm not at all convinced it's the hardware.
<etfb> wesley_: Oh, OK.  So what's not working?  I can use wifi perfectly well with knetworkmanager, although getting VPN to work has been impossible so far.
<LeeJunFan> Carla1989: gimme a min, I'm booting the install CD in a virtual machine right now to see what options are available to see what's being done when it fails.
<Carla1989> LeeJunFan: Oh, Is there a way to format my HD while I am on the usable desktop?
<Carla1989> LeeJunFan: Nice.
<wesley_> etfb you use kubuntu 8.10 alpha 5 ?
<etfb> wesley_: Oh, sorry, misread.  No, I'm on Hardy.  So is it stuffing up on Intrepid, is it?  Bugger!
<etfb> wesley_: The gnome network manage is apparently part of some set of Gnome applets, and I'm pretty sure the command to get it working is nmapplet or nm-applet or something like that.
<etfb> Used to have to use it before they fixed the problem with configuring VPNs in KDE.
<tim_> hello, I have 2 hdds, 1 for kubuntu and I mounted the other as kbackup.  After reinstalling kubuntu and remounting the 2nd hdd, there appears to be no files, eventhough I did not format that drive.  Any ideas?
<etfb> (Except, of course, that it's not all that fixed, since kvpnc has never worked for me.  Maybe I should go back to the old way...)
<atomizer> im off now, bye bye
<etfb> tim_: Can you access the complete backup copies you made of the second drive?
<tim_> yes, I have an extra backup on an external usb.
<wesley_> etfb so its not a app that i can run freely in kde4
<etfb> No, you can - you just have to trigger it via this appletty thing.  Hang on, I'll find the command...
<ForgeAus> are they going to have a kde4 update on the main ubuntu servers?
<ForgeAus> even if its proposed or backports or whatever..
<Carla1989> LeeJunFan: This time I am trying to install within the usable desktop only. And the other change this time is, I am going with the Guided partitioning of 2 partitions each for Ubuntu 8.04 and Kubuntu 8.04
<Carla1989> LeeJunFan: Let's see if it can partition the drive
<ForgeAus> Carla, kubuntu-desktop is the only metapackage you need... it will install all you need of kde
<Carla1989> ForgeAus, that was too techy for me
<LeeJunFan> ForgeAus: Carla1989 is having a problem even completing installation.
<LeeJunFan> he was on a different train of thought.
<etfb> wesley_: install network-manager-gnome and nm-applet, then run nm-applet to open the manager.  Dunno why it works, but it does.
<ForgeAus> ohhh kay...
<ForgeAus> liveCD's are easier
<Carla1989> LeeJunFan: The status bar hasn't moved from 0% for the last few minutes.
<etfb> wesley_: But this is old news - Edgy or before.  May not still work with the bleeding-edge betas.  Good luck!
<ForgeAus> hehe probably best if you install 2x kubuntu liveCD's then pure gnome/ubuntu-desktop-ize the other :)
<Carla1989> Oh! Another error! "Resize operation failure. An error occured while writing the changes to the storage devices. The resize operation has been aborted."
<ForgeAus> Carla is there any data on the partitions you need/want to keep?
<Carla1989> No doubt, this is the same error failing installation
<Carla1989> No
<ForgeAus> I don't recommend resizing if you can avoid it
<ForgeAus> better to create whole new partitions
<Carla1989> I thought I was trying to do the same
<ForgeAus> (2x ext3 and 1x small swap)
<Carla1989> by resizing one larger partition into two smaller partitions
<LeeJunFan> brb
<sevenseeke1> hello, I am trying to set my fqdn but can't figure out how.  I first tried with the network settings gui, then with an alias in /etc/hosts and finally with /etc/hostname but nothing seems to work when I type 'hostname -f'
<sevenseeke1> do I have to restart network services?
<sevenseeke1> oh, btw this is kubuntu hardy 8.04
<ForgeAus> no Carla
<ForgeAus> you don't resize you remove them all and create them to the size you want
<ForgeAus> no need to resize that way
<ForgeAus> so in your head round down how large your hard drive is (say its 160 gig, round it down to say 150, then make 1 75gig partition, and another 75gig partition and whatevers left over goes into a swap partition
<Carla1989> Okay, this time I went with the second option of Guided Partitioning for one entire partition. It's has scanned the filesystems, created EXT3.. and now Copying the files over
<Carla1989> 27% done.. abd waiting
<ForgeAus> ohh kay
<ForgeAus> this means you only have one whole disk
<LeeJunFan> not going with swap?
<ForgeAus> no space for the second partition to put the other ubuntu (or kubuntu) on
<Carla1989> I hardly care.. I just need this laptop to work.
<ForgeAus> ok Carla your the user... you seem to know what you want
<ForgeAus> but I must say I do recommend having a swap partition
<Carla1989> Oh Yes, I forgot to mention it. It did create swap automatically this time.. and yes the other point, It formatted the entire HD before doing anything.
<Carla1989> 42% done. :)
<ForgeAus> Carla its meant to format that installer does that
<ForgeAus> so that you have a brand clan spankin new Kubuntu install each time
<Carla1989> Yes, I am happy. When I was trying manual install, it could not even pass formatting stage.
<ForgeAus> Carla, I think you could, you just needed to understand it a little more...
<ForgeAus> but when these things are new I can understand how easy it is to get overwhelmed by them I remember my first foray into linux :)
<ForgeAus> I lost my windows partition to it...
<DarkriftX> thats not a bad thing though, thats linux AI trying to save you
<ForgeAus> of course this was windows95 or 98 at the time...
<ForgeAus> something like that
<DarkriftX> windows detected!! must save user!! format windows partition and remove all traces of the Microsoft Virus!!
<LeeJunFan> yeah, doing manual can be tough for newcomers, who forget to do such things as setting a mountpoint for partitions correctly.
<ForgeAus> lol Darkrift... no it was bad it was a crappy cli partition program that you needed an expert with a law degree in order to tackle understanding how to use it..
<goldmetal> can someone help me with vpn? i am using kvpn, i got connected. but soon after 5 seconds i am disconnected. 'route -v' did not show my new route, but ifconfig showed a new ppp0 interface.
<ForgeAus> hehe Lee I've used linux for a while now and even I don't remember to set a root mount point... so I let it complain and tell me :)
<Carla1989> Under sda, there were two partitions as it showed me first, I edited sda1 (the entire HD) to be root and EXT3 filesystem and the other partition as swap. That's all I did, and I hope I did it right.
<Carla1989> 61% done now.
<ForgeAus> goldmetal interesting question, I don't know enough about vpn to help you I've never actually used it this way
<Carla1989> *and I hope I was doing it right.*
<ForgeAus> Carla you pretty much had to have done it right the installer doesn't let you continue unless you have a valid root partition...
<ForgeAus> thats all that is defined as "right" in this case...
<ForgeAus> (it may or may not be what you wanted but thats a whole other question)
<Carla1989> I agree
<LeeJunFan> nvm that the swap is probably 1/2 of the hd, but that's okay for now. hehe
<Carla1989> It's a small thingy, some 5 digit size if I remember it right
<LeeJunFan> ugh, my shift/capslock keeps getting lost by switching vt's in vmware.
<Carla1989> :)
<ForgeAus> Lee if it is thats a good thing :)
<ForgeAus> removing a swap drive is no problem...
<ForgeAus> removing remaking you can pretty much do what you want with swapspace, I just recommend that you keep at least SOME
<ForgeAus> lol Lee :)
<ForgeAus> I know the feeling
<LeeJunFan> ForgeAus: that happens to you too/
<LeeJunFan> i thought it was just me.
<Carla1989> 74% bravo
<ForgeAus> well I aren't one to switch VT's often but yes
<ForgeAus> it has happened to me keyboard concurrency issues with a key being assigned to an unexpected function by a "wrapper" program
<ForgeAus> but then I'm an emulation freak from way back
<LeeJunFan> all my modifier keys seem to not work now, no shift,ctrl,alt. so no way to shift to another vt and back to f7 to see if it cures it.
 * ForgeAus remembers discovering RiscOS fondly... 
<alx54> hmm hi there... I am a bit sad... I really love kubuntu but it's so slow! when I move around windows they drag behind, sometimes even the curser drags although I dont do anything on my machine, just listening music....  has anybody good advice on how to accelerate graphics? I use 8.04/3.5.9 default settings and the proprietary driver that was recommended during installing, my hardinfo report: http://paste.ubuntu.com/47027/
<Carla1989> Copying files, Creating Locales stage is done! Creating Users is done!
<Carla1989> Scanning the Mirror now. :)
<Carla1989> 82%
<ForgeAus> Lee because they're used for other function in the VM
<ForgeAus> I mean for the VM itself not inside it
<ForgeAus> ie alt probably opens the menu bar
<ForgeAus> note this means the virtual machine program your using hasn't been designed very well lol
<LeeJunFan> ForgeAus: it's vmware, running kubuntu installer, i ctrl-alt-shift f1 within vmware to switch vt's. it could be any number of things i suppose. i should check for updates with vmware, as well i'm using kde4 and compiz so who know's what the real culprit is. i haven't use vt's within vmware in a long time - so i can't point to any 1 thing as being the one change.
<DreadKnight> any way to share files between my kubuntu kde4 boxes? both using the same router...
<DreadKnight> lan basicaly
<LeeJunFan> 1samba
<LeeJunFan> lol - i can't use exclamaiton. brb
<DreadKnight> screw samba, don't wanna configure files and such T_T
<ForgeAus> uh thats because control + shift means something to vmware
<ForgeAus> you can set that behaviour I'm sure
<ForgeAus> (also vt's don't need shift afaik
<ForgeAus> just alt+control last I remembered...
<etfb> Anyone know how to get VPN working in Kubuntu 8.04?  I'm trying to connect to a Windows box at work and it seems to be deeply b0rked.
<DreadKnight> that guy left a while ago
<ForgeAus> wb Lee
<LeeJunFan> yay, I've got all my keys again. lol. That's annoying.
<ForgeAus> samba isn't the only way I'm not sure what kpf  (kde public fileserver) uses but theres also nfs
<ForgeAus> or P2P via websites/ftp/whatever
<DreadKnight> nfs also hard to configure
<ForgeAus> hehe then samba sounds like a great idea :)
<ForgeAus> of course theres also physical media, like memory sticks (ie usb keys) and CD's and stuff
<DreadKnight> samba also hard to configure :P
<DreadKnight> want to share a thing on my home lan
<ForgeAus> if you have kde3 you can rightclick your kicker (ie taskbar) and add kde public fileserver easy enough
<ForgeAus> that probably does lots of the config for you as long as you have whatever protocol it uses installed
<DreadKnight> never used that; but i have kde4 on both boxes near me
<ForgeAus> gmm not sure that kde4 has that available
<ForgeAus> ok...
<ForgeAus> I may just shut up now...
<DreadKnight> :D thanks for trying
<ForgeAus> it comes under the heading of... I guess: ... misdirected efforts to assist...
<ForgeAus> samba is harder when you have to manually edit the samba.conf file
<ForgeAus> KDE has at least dialogs to set it all up
<DreadKnight> well in kde4 there is "share" tab under properties of a folder; but when i activate the button under it it gives me a "kdesudo error"
<ForgeAus> (I don't know if gnome has the same...)
 * ForgeAus shrugs
<ForgeAus> KDE4 isn't ready yet really... for some of these kinds of things
<ForgeAus> don't get me wrong KDE4 is good its just... not KDE3
<DreadKnight> i know
<DreadKnight> well as i recall that doesn't works as well in kde3..
<Carla1989> YAY! KUBUNTU IS THE BEST!! I AM WORKING ON THE BRAND NEW N SHINING HARDY DESKTOP. THANKS LEEJUNFAN, ESPECIALLY [ Sorry for the caps, couldn't help. :) ]
<LeeJunFan> Carla1989: glad to hear. Thanks to ForgeAus too for helping out while my KB was ticking me off.
 * Carla feels refreshed on the new kubuntu!
 * Carla1989 asks seriously?
<ForgeAus> Hardy Ha Ha Ha :)
 * ForgeAus thinks he's seeing double double
 * Carla is no double
 * Carla1989 i think i agree with you
<mn> how can I make a .iso of / ?
<Carla1989> Thanks to ForgeAus too . :)
<ForgeAus> thats why I think I'm seeing double double
<ForgeAus> hey mn, um you just start a program to design a .iso (like k3b) and add / to it!
<ForgeAus> that simple
<Carla> oh really? I guess its about time to leave you guys at it. There are other needy people to eat you up. :)
<ForgeAus> only I 'm not sure why you'd want to
<Carla1989> Yea Carla, you're right. Let's go and have a chilled beer!
<ForgeAus> backing up and restoring is a much better idea usually
<ForgeAus> (otherwise symlinks can be a pain among other things)
<szakulec> hi, fish doesn't seem to be working properly- it rejects a valid username (which I confirmed by ssh'ing to the box)- any ideas?
<ForgeAus> wb mn
<ForgeAus> rofl
<Carla> bye byez
<ForgeAus> bye
<ForgeAus> hav fun
<ForgeAus> uh szakulec, I have no eye deer
<mn> ForeAus: wb?
<ForgeAus> and without legs its still no eye deer!
<ForgeAus> short for welcome back
<mn> o thnx
<ForgeAus> its the yw's after a thanx that still sometimes get me! I keep forgetting it :)
<ForgeAus> (stands for Your Welcome)
<mn> yeah
<mn> im just not used 2 seein chat speek on irc
<mn> ;)
<ForgeAus> may I ask why exactly you wish to copy / to a CD?
<mn> so do you how I can make a .iso of / ?
<ForgeAus> I already answered taht
<ForgeAus> but I'm thinking what your asking for is likely not to suit your needs depending on what exactly your trying to do that for
<mn> Well, I want my custom linux on a cd
<ForgeAus> copying / to other media is a hazard mostly for symlinks among other things...
<mn> symlinks?
<ForgeAus> ok to create a custom LiveCD theres tutorials on the net (mostly they take ubuntu-minimal and add packages to it I think)... check them out they're more likely to bring about the results your looking for
<DreadKnight> !nfs
<ubottu> nfs is the network file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<ForgeAus> its not just as simple as copying / to an .iso
<mn> oh
<ForgeAus> symlinks = symbolic links they're files (analogous kinda to shortcuts in windows) that link to another file or directory somewhere else
<ForgeAus> when you copy them they may break depending on the path...
<ForgeAus> or worse they may remain dynamic and refer to things that aren't there anymore if the other media is removed!
<mn> well, i just wanted to use this if I could because ive already customized it with 3rd party and proprietary software
<mn> linux uses alot of symlinks doesnt it
<ForgeAus> MN perhaps your better to say um... back it up and restore it to the CD? would that help?
<ForgeAus> ie back up ur HDD somewhere into a file, then restore that file to the .iso media?
<ForgeAus> yeah LInux tends to use them, they're handy
<dr_willis> mn symlinks can be very handy. :)
<dr_willis> expecially compared to the 'windows shortscuts' :)
<ForgeAus> I don't know if that .iso will be bootable however...
<ForgeAus> lol dr_willis ok go dump on windows... I'll just sulk ok?
<mn> how does one make symlinks?
<ForgeAus> theres a program ln
<ForgeAus> that you can use to create them
<dr_willis> ForgeAus,  had to explain to a guy the other day why under windows - the program he was using was trying ot load his Document.lnk    - instead of the file it was pointng to. :)
<ForgeAus> (kinda like creating a directory except your creating a link instead..
<mn> ah
<dr_willis> just rember kids.. a hard link. is identcal to the original file. :)
<ForgeAus> lol dr_willis :)
<Carla> Hey Guys, I am back with a beer. :)
<Carla> How do I get streaming movies on kubuntu?
<Carla> Flash/DivX format
<fero> hi
<dr_willis> Carla,  clarify a bit.. You mean Watch some streams? or stream your own?
<ForgeAus> you need a plugin
<ForgeAus> and probably a web browser and/or vlc
<ForgeAus> note both of those formats are non-free
<Carla> So which plugin is this exactly.
<ForgeAus> flash-plugin-nonfree I think does flash video
<ForgeAus> (say youtube website)
<ForgeAus> and DivX well I dunno I guess its handled in DVD, etc packages ???
<dr_willis> I normally install the w32codecs pack, and the kubuntu-restricted-extras package.
<Carla> So I'll just search for it on konquerer.. and install it from there
<fero> hello, do you read me?
<ForgeAus> not konqueror Adept
<dr_willis> I was thinking divx was handled by the mpeg stuff.. but i forget.. Ive never had issues playing divx.
<ForgeAus> (adept is the package manager for Kubuntu its where you install/remove program parts (called packages from)
<ForgeAus> !adept
<ubottu> adept is the Kubuntu package manager. Howto: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AdeptHowto
<Carla> dr_willis, can you elaborate on the process
<Carla> w32codecs, and kubuntu-restricted
<dr_willis> Carla,  install those 2 packages
<dr_willis> that will grab 80% of the stuff you would ever need. :)
<dr_willis> and i cant imagine what the other 20% would be
<LeeJunFan> !medibuntu
<ubottu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<ForgeAus> (from the commandline (ie open a terminal window (if you like use the program konsole, same thing) and type sudo apt-get install w32codecs kubuntu-restricted-extras
<dr_willis> Yep. w32codecs come from Medibuntu repos.
<ForgeAus> it will ask you your password
<Carla> package w32codecs is not available
<ForgeAus> thats because you don't have the repository in your /etc/apt/sources.list
<dr_willis> Carla,  its IN the MEDIBUNTU repositories :)
<EagleSn> you need to install it from medibuntu packages
<ForgeAus> but don't worry using Adept is an easy GUI way to edit that...
<Carla> Oh, so how do I add it into the other repo. list
<ForgeAus> if you read above theres a link to read
<dr_willis> medibuntu homepage has a command you cut/paste also..  is another way
<Carla> Okay, I have Adept opened up
<ForgeAus> oh ok dr_willis
<ForgeAus> hehe Im all backwards today
<Carla> I need the address of APT Repo.
<ForgeAus> helping people out from the wrong end of the stick!
<EagleSn> Adept -> Manage repositories
<Carla> so that I can add the complete command
<dr_willis> See http://www.medibuntu.org
<ForgeAus> Carla yes you need the address of the repository to add it
<ForgeAus> dr willis is trying to tell you how (of course that webpage may give you commands that don't require adding the address personally)
<dr_willis> See http://www.medibuntu.org -----------> sudo wget http://www.medibuntu.org/sources.list.d/hardy.list -O /etc/apt/sources.list.d/medibuntu.list
<dr_willis> and it adds them in a nicer way
<EagleSn> yes
<ForgeAus> whast the -O ?
<Carla> The page does not have the Adept manager command for hardy
<Carla> sudo wget http://www.medibuntu.org/sources.list.d/hardy.list -O /etc/apt/sources.list.d/medibuntu.list
<ForgeAus>  sudo wget http://www.medibuntu.org/sources.list.d/hardy.list -O /etc/apt/sources.list.d/medibuntu.list
<ForgeAus> oops
<Carla> this is for konsole, right
<ForgeAus> yes
<EagleSn> yes, copy and paste that command in konsole
<Carla> I need one for adept
<EagleSn> forget Adept for now
<EagleSn> close Adept
<Carla> oh, okay. :)
<dr_willis> You could of allready had the stuff done from the command line interface in the time it took me to write this statement..
<dr_willis> :)
<EagleSn> run that command
<EagleSn> after that, run this one: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install medibuntu-keyring && sudo apt-get update
<ForgeAus> ouch I have too many non-standard repos!
<Carla> dilipgarg@CrashingVictory:~$ sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install medibuntu-keyring && sudo apt-get update
<Carla> E: Type 'sudo' is not known on line 56 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list
<EagleSn> oh oh, problems
<dr_willis> Hmmm. sounds like som sort of typo happened somewhere
<DarkriftX> anyone know how to add trackers to a downloading torrent in ktorrent?
<Carla> Oh, looks like kubuntu isnt that easy to chew
<cilkay> Carla: sudo -i then enter your password. Copy/paste all that stuff above again this time without the sudo.
<ForgeAus> sure it is
<cilkay> Carla: Nah... you're just making it harder than it needs to be :)
<EagleSn> Carla its like you typed bad the command to add repositiry
<dr_willis> Copy/paste is so handy. :)
<EagleSn> it seems there is a word "sudo" inside source.list
<Carla> Oh, whole of the command is in the sources file
<ForgeAus> sometimes a little too handy in this case it seems
<Carla> that wget command
<ForgeAus> no you don't put the command in the sources.list file
<ForgeAus> you type it on the command line of konsole
<Carla> I didn;t do it.. seriously.
<ForgeAus> rofl :)
<ForgeAus> I didn't do it, nobody saw me do it, you can't prove anything :)
<ForgeAus> (of course that means I'm likely guilty as sin)
<morghanphoenix> question, why would kubuntu have weird stats for my battery charge when fedora on the same system has the right stats. Things like saying my battery is overcharged, and that I have 15 minutes of battery right when I unplug despite the fact that I have a two hour battery life.
<Carla> Now how do I get that removed
<ForgeAus> same way you added it I think
<dr_willis> im not sure what typo he did to add it..
<dr_willis> sudo wget http://www.medibuntu.org/sources.list.d/hardy.list -O /etc/apt/sources.list.d/medibuntu.list
<dr_willis> dosent even touch the sources.list file
<ForgeAus> Carla is a he?
<Carla> omg! did someone just change my gender??
<dr_willis> ForgeAus,  could be an ALien from alpha-centri also. :)
<ForgeAus> I think they probably typed it in in adept's manage packages ?
<ForgeAus> rofl dr_willis :)
<dr_willis> could be an FBI agent, or a 300lb Garbage collector also...
<dr_willis> :P
<ForgeAus> or Tau_Ceti, even Rigel! :)
<Carla> How do I get that line removed from that sources file
<ForgeAus> more likely a Vampire trying to gain our confidence :)
<morghanphoenix> Space vampires, eh?
<dr_willis> Carla,  if its in /etc/apt/sources.lst you edit that file as root.
<dr_willis> and correct the mistake.
<dr_willis> E: Type 'sudo' is not known on line 56 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list
<dr_willis> I would bet theres a 'sudo' at the front of line 56 for some reason
<ForgeAus> are there any other kind?
<morghanphoenix> probably dropped the command into the gui where you only need to add the address.
<ForgeAus> to edit the file as root you might wish to type kdesu kate /etc/apt/sources.list in either konsole (a terminal or command prompt)... or by rightclicking the desktop and selecting run command
<Carla> morghan, yes - I remember doing that
<ForgeAus> of course theres always xterm if you'd prefer :)
<DarkriftX> erm... my ktorrent screen is like 4k pixels high and wont let me resize it. what can i do to fix that
<ForgeAus> ktorrent now theres a great application :)
<Carla> Updating medibuntu packages right now
<ForgeAus> I've never had it do that
<morghanphoenix> Nothing wrong with xterm, but if you're using kubuntu why not spring for yakuake.
<morghanphoenix> Not like you're doing much for running light with KDE going anyways,
<ForgeAus> morghan first you need to install yakuake
<ForgeAus> besides I prefer konsole
<morghanphoenix> Trying to kill my battery totally, see if that helps anything with this weird battery monitor thing.
<Carla> w32codecs and restricted extras are installed.
<morghanphoenix> Maybe if it dies on it's own once it'll work right again
<ForgeAus> awesome Carla :) great!
<ForgeAus> see you can do it, and its not that hard!
<morghanphoenix> Had to turn the power management off though, kept hibernating me despite the fact my battery was working fine.
<ForgeAus> just takes a while to adjust to really
<morghanphoenix> I like yakuake, just hit F12 and get a whoe bank of konsoles pop up out of nowhere
<Carla> ForgeAus, yes. What's the next step
<ForgeAus> next step?
<Carla> Can I just start watching DivX movies now
<ForgeAus> you should be able to
<morghanphoenix> Well, at least it's a whole bank on mine.
<Carla> Hmm, let me try
<wesley_> sites say i dont have java but i have installed
<wesley_> it
<ForgeAus> you do of course have to have a source of DivX movies to try it with
<wesley_> i use amd64 8.10
<ForgeAus> wesley no plugin?
<morghanphoenix> Hmm, -10 min power
<ForgeAus> first of all which java do you have? ecj, sun or what?
<morghanphoenix> Funny it's still working fine.
<alexander_> hello
<morghanphoenix> But the actually power light is blinking
<morghanphoenix> Does the OS send a signal to that?
<wesley_> ForgeAus that what the sites says no plugin ( uh java ? sun ?
<ForgeAus> oops gcj if I can type it right
<ForgeAus> dunno morghan
<alexander_> whats up guys?
<morghanphoenix> kubuntu-restricted-extras package installed?
<morghanphoenix> easiest way I knwo to get most everything
<alexander_> guys?
<ForgeAus> which site wes?
<ForgeAus> hey alexander
<alexander_> how do you guys like ubuntu?
<wesley_> morghanphoenix yes i installed that package
<ForgeAus> I don't I love Kubuntu instead :)
<morghanphoenix> I dodn't care for gnome
<wesley_> but it still sayes i dont have java
<morghanphoenix> Don't really like kubuntu that much either, but the premade packages make it worth while.
<alexander_> i love ubuntu
<morghanphoenix> I swear it's becoming the third OS
<alexander_> it is basic but still has a little touchness to it
<Carla> Nopes, the flash player is "greyed out" and divx player doesn't even show up.
<morghanphoenix> Windows, MAc or Ubuntu
<morghanphoenix> If you use linux you'll have to take apart the deb and figure out why it won't run on debian.
<alexander_> Windows if for gaming
<alexander_> thats it
<morghanphoenix> Windows isn't even for that
<alexander_> then what is it for lol
<morghanphoenix> I run games better with wine than with xp
<alexander_> haha same
<alexander_> WoW FTW
<morghanphoenix> Heh, more warnings, wonder if my battery really is about to die
<morghanphoenix> THat'd suck
<morghanphoenix> a few months old and allready down to a 20 min battery time
<morghanphoenix> I hope it's just some kind of bug
<EagleSn> i love vista
<morghanphoenix> Batteries aren't covered in my warranty
<morghanphoenix> heh, my battery time has gone up though
<morghanphoenix> It was negative and now it says 3 minuted remain
<morghanphoenix> How do you get a negative time on battery life if it dies at zero?
<morghanphoenix> q minute
<morghanphoenix> make that 1
<Carla> ForgeAus, Do I have to install some linux compatible DivX plugin?
<Carla> neither flash, nor DivX videos are working
<Fading> Anyone here able to run the game "The Witcher" in kubuntu?
<nitebird> Hey, can anyone help me with a Wireless USB issues in Hardy?
<nitebird> I've plugged-in the Linksys WUSB54GC which should work out-of-the-box with Hardy
<nitebird> I've even tried ndiswrapper
<nitebird> But although I can see the interface in the Network Manager
<nitebird> Everytime I enable it, it immediately becomes unenabled
<nitebird> There's an onboard wireless card that isn't agreeing well with Linux
<nitebird> So I thought that there might be an IRQ conflict
<nitebird> So I threw irqpoll as an boot argument for the kernel
<nitebird> But that in no way solved the problem
<nitebird> Any ideas?
<waldschatten> well, that's a piss off, really did die on me, this is too new to die in less than a half hour.
<waldschatten> heh, alt name
<morghanphoenix> guess I was still logged in
<Fading> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information, and see !AppDB for application compatibility.
<EagleSn> !apt
<ubottu> APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<Guest62123> hello
<Guest62123> are you here ?
<rkroetch> I am trying to run some servers on a machine that is heavily firewalled by IT. Right now I can access port 22 from the internet, but no other ports I've tried. Anyone know an easy way to find what ports can be accessed from the internet?
<rkroetch> If the ports don't have a server running on them, they won't show up as open in port scanners, so it seems rather difficult to figure out which ones are open
<nitebird> rkroetch, I know that some programs, like utorrent, check to see if your torrent software can use the port you specified or if it might be slower because it's behind a firewall
<nitebird> You might want to try that
<sooki> i'm trying to add windows to my grub list, but it's located on its own second drive, and i'm not sure which hdwhatever,whatever it is, is there a way to find out?
<h2i> hmm... so i created a user by going into sys settings and users and groups... the user was supposed to have sudo privileges, but i couldn't use sudo... so i restarted X and the problem persists still....
<h2i> heelp :)
<EagleSn> h2i a new user different than user who installed the system does not sudo privileges by default
<h2i> how do you get sudo privileges?
<EagleSn> i am not sure
<h2i> oh
<h2i> hmm
<h2i> i will work around it i suppose
<EagleSn> i know that is editing some in /etc/sudoers
<maduser> kdesudo $
<maduser> or in the ternimal sudo
<EagleSn> until you do it, you can use su command to become root in a terminal if you put a root password
<maduser> su doesn't seem to work
<maduser> It only works wehn i do sudo su
<EagleSn> to use su you need first stablish a root password
<EagleSn> you can do it with sudo passwd
<maduser>  in kubuntu there is not root by defult
<maduser> yeah
<EagleSn> then Enter the new Unix password (root password)
<EagleSn> after that yo ucan use su and also start session as root in a tty terminal
<htgf> Hello. How do I setup wireless access on Kubuntu.
<htgf> Using lspci, I got the wireless card name
<htgf> 01:0a.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless LAN 2100 3B Mini PCI Adapter (rev 04)
<BluesKaj> !Wireless | htgf
<ubottu> htgf: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<htgf> BluesKaj, I don't need to setup a wireless network, Just need to acces it. Does this page describe the process?
<mn> htgf: will you give us some more details
<mn> i just recently had to connect my linux system to wireless
<mn> htgf:  if you cannot connect, get ndiswrapper and install this driver:  w70n501.inf from intel.com
<mn> and make sure you don't need a firmware upgrade as well
<frdt> Hello. Can people play these DivX videos here ninjavideo.net?
<frdt> I remember following some instructions last time and able to watch these videos.. but after my new hardy installation, I can not watch these. :(
<frdt> mn, anyone?
<mn> let me see
<frdt> There's a video helper you have to click, which somehow lets you watch divx videos
<mn> do you have a DivX player?
<frdt> I am using mplayer
<Guest62123> i want know new kernel ?
<frdt> I can watch videos at, for e.g. stagehd.com
<frdt> www.stagehd.com they also host divx videos
<frdt> but ninjavideo requires this video helper thingy.. a bit different than a usual divx video
<mn> frdt: hmm, I don't know.  I wish I could help, but I'm not into media and stuff.  Mostly dev and apps
<mn> Guest62123:  what?  you want to know the newest linux kernel?
<Guest62123> oh
<Guest62123> yes
<frdt> Oh, then perhaps you can advice me on suitable GUI based developing environments for C++, Java, and lisp on Kubuntu.
<frdt> Do we have eclipse on kubuntu?
<Guest62123> i want update
<mn> frdt:  I use kdevelop
<mn> you want to update your kernel?
<frdt> mn: let me check out
<mn> mk
<mn> Guest62123:  What kernel are you using?
<Guest62123> 2.6.27
<Guest62123> i think so!
<mn> that's the lasted preview release
<mn> the latest stable release is 2.6.26.25
<frdt> mn: what? :O Does one kDevelop work for all languages? :O
<Guest62123> how do check version kernel?
<frdt> mn: I have just finished downloading latest kdevelop and it looks awesome!
<snyh> uname -a
<mn> frdt: good!
<Guest62123> oh
<Guest62123> i using 2.6.24
<mn> guest:  well the latest stable is 2.6.26.25
<snyh> why you want to update kernel ?
<Guest62123> oh i want studing
<Guest62123> :d
<snyh> >_<
<Guest62123> i'm a student
<snyh> me too.
<Guest62123> oh
<Guest62123> that right
<snyh> a Chinese?
<Guest62123> where are you here
<Guest62123> oh no
<snyh> I'm from china.
<Guest62123> i'm vietnamese
<Guest62123> we are nextdoor
<snyh> yes
<snyh> bye
<Guest62123> bye
<DarkShinigami> With kopete, I can't seem to receive files sent to me. This is a side issue from Yahoo's error: Error 1: Name Lookup Has Failed
<Guest62123> commant for update new kernel?
<mn> guest62123: why do you want to upgrade your kernel?
<Guest62123> i want my computer run best
<mn> it wont affect your computer performance enough to justify the trouble.  2.6.24 is the latest there is in the repositories so it would probably be difficult to upgrade.
<mn> what command do I do to find out the wireless card I have?
<frdt> !info lspci
<ubottu> Package lspci does not exist in hardy
<frdt> mn: lspci
<mn> k, thx
<frdt> urw
<snyh> lspci |grep 802.11
<huu> heeeeeee
<snyh> and  iwconfig(maybe you don't this command in you system) can configure you wireless card
<huu> i want migrating from windows to linux. how?
<mn> huu: we need more info
<matr1x> download linux, jump right in
<huu> my company is using system windows, we want migrating from windows to linux
<huu> all system
<matr1x> well you're using linux already it seems
<huu> only
<matr1x> well it really depends on what you want to migrate
<matr1x> depends on what your business does
<matr1x> if it has software that runs only in windows, you should look for linux alternatives or if they can run through wine and/or dosemu
<matr1x> as you are presumably.. german, i do believe there is a fair amount of linux use in that country in that language.  im sure you could find some testimonials online from various companies that have done the switch
<draik> huu: I wish my company would do that. Our systems are sluggish and it's all due to memory hog apps being run by our leads.
<draik> I think there are books on the migration and how to do it.
<draik> It's been a while, but I think I saw a book which helped with the migration. It was a bit of a "this app in Linux replaces the use of this win app...."
<draik> IIRC, it also helped with installation and everyday use.
<huu> oh
<huu> thank you very much!
<draik> It's been about 3 years, but I know I saw it years ago.
<huu> are you used foswall ?
<draik> For anyone using Kopete, do you have issues with file transfers?
<huu> i want configura VPN
<huu> but i can't
<huu> foswall as same as ISA of windows
<mewmew> gotta a question
<mewmew> does a person HAVE to install 64version?
<mewmew> i know my computer could support the 64 version, however from my understanding a lot programs don't branch to 64
<Daisuke_Ido> mewmew: unless you have 4gb or more of ram, you're fine with 32-bit
<mewmew> 4gb ddr3
<mewmew> however the reason i would choose to go 32bit is due to program support
<manses> I need help configuring my wireless. my laptop is a Toshiba A205-s5804
<manses> I believe it has a realtek 8187b wireless card.
<matr1x> its a realtek something or other card
<manses> I need help configuring it
<masterflex19999> je suis en live je voudrai savoir si je peux intaller firefox en livecd
<masterflex19999> car je n'arrive pas acceder a hotmail avec konquerro
<masterflex19999> du moin a lire le courier
<mr---t-> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr
<masterflex19999> ok
<masterflex19999> can any one tell me if possible to install firefox in livecd
<masterflex19999> cause with konquerro i can not read my email on hotmail
<mr---t-> live cd should include ff
<masterflex19999> no not at all
<masterflex19999> only konquero
<masterflex19999> or if possible to read my email cause with konqueror i can not open it
<mr---t-> !firefox
<ubottu> firefox is the default web-browser on Ubuntu. To install the latest version, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion Installing plugins: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxPlugins
<manses> I need help configuring my Realtek 81287b PCI card FAST!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<masterflex19999> no i have kubuntu 8.04.1
<masterflex19999> is there any geek in theire
<masterflex19999> or everyone is sleeping
<mr---t-> manses:  run sudo lshw
<masterflex19999> yes fool
<masterflex19999> make yourself use full
<mr---t-> masterflex19999:  click the link to install FF
<masterflex19999> thanks
<masterflex19999> am running in a livecd
<masterflex19999> of kubuntu
<mr---t-> manses:  google says thats not card
<masterflex19999> bye
<masterflex19999> thx
<masterflex19999> see ya
<surgy> hello
<surgy> I have a blank DVD but no blank cds
<surgy> and I want a copy of kubuntu
<surgy> If i remember right there used to be a dvd version
<surgy> or would it be ok to burn the cd iso to a dvd?
<surgy> !dvd
<ubottu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<surgy> !dvd install
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dvd install
<surgy> anyone?
<surgy> can someone help me please?
<dwidmann> surgy:  if you're still around, what do you need?
<surgy> well i think i found a torrent of the file
<surgy> the latest stable kubuntu dvd is 8.04 right?
<dwidmann> surgy, you can burn the CD ISO to a DVD, and current is 8.04.1
<surgy> and it will boot just fine?
<dwidmann> surgy: in K3b you'd go to "Tools -> Burn DVD ISO image", select the ISO image (doesn't matter that it's actually CD size), and yeah, burn it and it'll boot right up.
<surgy> im in win crap xp right now
<surgy> will i be able to use the other 2.4 gb of space for other things? opr will it automaticly take up the entire disk?
<dwidmann> surgy: I think it'll probably take up the whole disk.
<surgy> ahh ok well thatl be fine
<dwidmann> surgy: Not that it should matter that much, price-wise you can get DVDs just as cheap as CDs anymore.
<surgy> also are there any problems with the amd64 bit version that I should be aware of?
<surgy> compatibility problems or anything?
<surgy> i used to use the x86 version but I have an x2+ cpu now
<dwidmann> surgy: Well, that might depend on some laptop hardware ... but for the most part on most hardware things are okay.
<surgy> well desktop, geforce 8800 gt, 2gb ddr800, 2.8ghz athlon x2 5000+, with realtek 8 channel audio
<dwidmann> surgy: all of that should work okay
<surgy> kewl
<surgy> cuz i couldnt get my onboard 8channel audio to even work in windows
<dwidmann> surgy: the audio can be hit and miss even with very similar chipsets though
<surgy> im using a crappy 16 bit 1 channel audigy card....
<surgy> the defualt driver isnt going to cut it for my onboard sound huh?
<dwidmann> surgy: it should
<dwidmann> surgy: Some people have had trouble, most people seem to be okay.
<dwidmann> AFAIK
<dwidmann> surgy: oh, and if it doesn't ... keep in mind that 8.10 should come out in about 5 or 6 weeks
<surgy> nice
<surgy> thats going to have a stable version of kde 4 right?
<dwidmann> surgy: Well, same version that's available to users of 8.04 right now
<dwidmann> surgy: they've been pretty good about supplying us with packages as things are released
<dwidmann> surgy: It'll probably be released with KDE 4.1.2
<surgy> nice
<surgy> my first dvd burn on a sata dvd +rw
<surgy> just started
<surgy> at 80%
<dwidmann> surgy: I've got a SATA Samsung 20x DVD +-rw ... Fast fast fast fast!!
<surgy> done
<surgy> lol
<surgy> very fast
<dwidmann> surgy: and yet, I've never had a bad burn even once
<surgy> yeah gonna go load up kubuntu seeya in comp heaven :)
<surgy> thnx for the info btw
<surgy> latetrs
<dwidmann> no prob, later
<chairman> what is freespire?
<igos> hi all
<chopen> hi...when i use kubuntu live cd everything is ok but when i install it my cpu fans always work at full speed...what is wrong?
<bentob0x> is there a problem with Konqueror's text search and accents?
<bentob0x> I'm on 7.10 with KDE 3.5.8
<bentob0x> when I search within Konqueror for 'éfinit' it doesn't find anything, 'finit' does
<newb> does anyone have kooldock?
<ocs> hi. do you know when is it planned a new kubuntu release with kde4 ?
<favro> !intrepid
<ubottu> Alpha Software: Intrepid Ibex is the code name for K/ubuntu 8.10, due October 2008 - #ubuntu+1 for discussion. Kubuntu Intrepid will have KDE 4 as the default Desktop Environment - see  https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuIntrepidVersion | Warning lots of breaking software between now and October!
<metty_> hi all! just installed kubuntu hardy and wanted to update it.. but when i did the "deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-members-kde4/ubuntu hardy main" command i got an error: "bash: deb : command not found ...
<jussi01> metty_: thats not a command
<favro> metty_: that line should go in your source list
<jussi01> you need to add that line to /etc/apt/sources.list
<jussi01> so kdesudo kate /etc/apt/sources.list
<jussi01> then add the line
<metty_> oh, ok thank you :)
<jussi01> remember to sudo apt-get update
<metty_> jussi01: so if i want to update, i first write this key in my sources.list and THEN do the apt-get update right?
<jussi01> yes
<metty_> thx ;)
<jussi01> metty_: also, kde4 support is in #kubuntu-kde4
<jussi01> :)
<newb> anybody can help me with kooldock?
<[pyro]> hmm when i add an additional panel, if i try and "configure" that panel, the options only seem to change my origional panel?
<newb> i can't link a folder on it, it doesnt let me open the link...
<ocs> hi. is there a way to tell (through a script or a command) the last opened window to move to desktop 2 ?
<callaway> hello
<metty_> will i have to install a special package for programming in cpp? i already installed then c++ compiler, but if i want to compile my hello world programm with "gcc -o file file.cpp" it says "undefined reference to std::cout etc
<callaway> anyone know if you can connect kubuntu and vista together? LAN?
<callaway> I mean is it possible?
<ocs> hi. is there a way to tell (through a script or a command) the last opened window to move to desktop 2 ?
<callaway> metty you are missing the header files
<callaway> like stdio.h?
<metty_> in c++ it is iostream
<metty_> which i already included..
<callaway> yes iostream
<callaway> there are some issues with iostream and stdio
<callaway> I think instead of gcc you should try cc or c++
<callaway> :)
<callaway> like c++ -o myprog myprog.c
<callaway> anyways.......... do anyone know if you can connect kubuntu and vista together? LAN?
<callaway> or peer to peer or any which way?
<metty_> but in the manual of g++/gcc is listed, that it can compile c++ code
<fran_> hola
<fran_> tengo una duda a ver si alguien me echa una mano
<fran_> hay alguien?
<callaway> depends on which ver of gcc.... yeah use g++ instead ...I am so confused
<callaway> anyways.......... do anyone know if you can connect kubuntu and vista together? LAN?
<callaway> no one?
<callaway> what ip address and network mask do you have to assign to your network card?
<pakus> callaway: Yes It's possible
<pakus> callaway: What type of connection?
<callaway> pakus you did it?
<callaway> lan
<callaway> wired
<pakus> callaway: But what do you want? transfer files?
<callaway> share printer and folder
<callaway> maybe internet in the future
<pakus> to connect a kubuntu to a vista you need to install sambaclient on linux box
<callaway> linux can see windows folder but windows cannot see linux folder?
<callaway> is samba up to date with vista?
<callaway> do i need a server? or can you do peer to peer with the 2 machines?
<MrKennie> callaway: if you use dolphin you can share folders by right clicking them and selecting properties then click the share tab
<callaway> what kind of hardware do I need? I have functional nic cards on both machines..... do I need a hub/switch and a server or can I just use a cross cable?
<MrKennie> you can connect them directly with a crossover cable or you can use a hub or a switch.
<metty_> isn't nano able to highlight c++ syntax?
<MrKennie> you could even get a router, most of them have a built in switch so you can share the internet connection and share files locally etc.
<callaway> ok I have a crossover cable..... that is the same as a networking cable isn't it?
<MrKennie> callaway: yes
<callaway> it is not communicating
<MrKennie> callaway: well, you may need to configure your network on each machine first
<callaway> vista detects a unknown network.... at least it sees the attached workstation
<callaway> now how do you setup the kubuntu side?
<MrKennie> then you're most of the way there already
<callaway> ifconfig shows that its up
<callaway> ifup and ifdown works
<MrKennie> go to K -> System -> Dolphin
<MrKennie> on the left you should see a Network icon
<callaway> I dont have dolphin
<callaway> i am using 6.10
<MrKennie> ah I see
<MrKennie> konqueror then
<callaway> how about system settings?
<callaway> ok konqueror and then?
<MrKennie> do you see network folders or similar?
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
<callaway> yeah network folder
<MrKennie> hey ActionParsnip
<MrKennie> callaway: ok, click that
<MrKennie> callaway: you should see Samba Shares
<callaway> yeah i do
<MrKennie> callaway: ok, click on that and give a few seconds
<MrKennie> callaway: you should see the name of your workgroup popup
<callaway> Unable to find any workgroups in your local network. This might be caused by an enabled firewall.
<callaway> haha
<MrKennie> hm, ok, do you have sharing enabled on the windows machine?
<callaway> yeah
<lokai> anyone have experience with skype?
<MrKennie> callaway: and is it set to allow locally connected machines?
<callaway> so does this mean they are actually communicating?
<ActionParsnip> callaway: are you trying to access a shared folder on a windows system?
<metty_> isn't Nano able to highlight c++ syntax? if not, which one is it?
<ActionParsnip> metty_: i dont think nano does highlighting
<callaway> um yeah .....well I am just trying to get them to communicate first AcrionParsnip
<ActionParsnip> callaway: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Smbmount
<callaway> um yeah .....well I am just trying to get them to communicate first ActionParsnip
<ActionParsnip> callaway: if you can ping the server by name it will communicate
<MrKennie> vi/vim, mcedit and various other editors I can't recall the names of
<ActionParsnip> vi is very strange to me
<callaway> ActionParsnip what am I supposed to ping?
<ActionParsnip> callaway: the other systems name
<callaway> ActionParsnip what am I supposed to ping? I havent addressed the ip addresses yet
<ActionParsnip> callaway: the windows system has a name, ping in
<callaway> ActionParsnip what is the system name?
<ActionParsnip> callaway: run ipconfig /all on the windows pc
<ActionParsnip> the hostname is the pcs name
<callaway> oh crap it does work........!!!!!!!!!! it pinged
<callaway> lol
<MrKennie> :)
<ActionParsnip> callaway: then add the line in the link i gave you to /etc/fstab and it'll mount at bootup
<ActionParsnip> obviously change the server name / share name and mount point to your liking
<callaway> so in vista I should try pinging the linux machine?
<ActionParsnip> callaway: no need
<zorglu_> q. i would like to get vlc 0.9.2 on 8.04. vlc teams doesnt support 8.04 only 8.10. is there a chance to get it backported to 8.04 ?
<MrKennie> is it in hardy-backports?
<ActionParsnip> zorglu_: sudo apt-get install vlc(tab complete)
<callaway> ok letme see that link.... geeeeeezzzz I was already connected
<zorglu_> ActionParsnip: it provide vlc 0.9.2 ?
<callaway> novell days clouds my brain
<ActionParsnip> zorglu_: no idea, give it a shot
<zorglu_> ActionParsnip: ok :)
<ActionParsnip> zorglu_: tab complete the world ;0
<zorglu_> it only provide 0.8.6
<ActionParsnip> zorglu_: you could compile the source
<zorglu_> ActionParsnip: in theory :)
<ActionParsnip> zorglu_:  does 0.8.6 not work on your system/
<zorglu_> ActionParsnip: nope
<zorglu_> ActionParsnip: it is ok, i will wait 2-4 weeks. maybe somebody will build the package
<ActionParsnip> hmm
<MrKennie> doesn't look like it's in backports either
<ActionParsnip> zorglu_: its not hard to copile stuff
<zorglu_> ActionParsnip: :)))
<zorglu_> ActionParsnip: i can tell you never tried to compile vlc :)
<ActionParsnip> zorglu_: im doing it now with emerge in gentoo ;)
<Wolven> Hi, i just have a slight quiery, when i login my pc establishes a connection to an IP i don't recongise or see any need for it to. It's over the www protocol, should i be worried?
<zorglu_> ActionParsnip: yep this is a possibility
<zorglu_> ActionParsnip: i could do a VM with gentoo on it, and run vlc in there
<ActionParsnip> zorglu_: or use another player like mplayer
<zorglu_> ActionParsnip: on the other hand i would have to learn and maintain a  gentoo just for that
<MrKennie> zorglu_: apt-get build-dep vlc ? and then go compile! :)
<zorglu_> MrKennie: same thing that i said to ActionParsnip :)
<ActionParsnip> Wolven: is the ip an internet ip or a local ip?
<zorglu_> ok i will wait a month and ask again. thanks :)
<ActionParsnip> Wolven: what setup do you have in the way of networking?
<zorglu_> on #ubuntu-fr they banned me :)
<ActionParsnip> zorglu_: id use mplay or totem til then
<zorglu_> ActionParsnip: mplayer doesnt fit my need. aka converting live stream to http/flv
<zorglu_> btw you should watch #ubuntu-fr they give ubuntu bad press
<MrKennie> zorglu_: what about ffmpeg?
<Wolven> Its an internet IP ( its 204.16.240.100 ) i have a DSL connection via a router.
<callaway> ActionParsnip how come the windows cannot ping the linux machine while linux can ping the windows machine?
<zorglu_> MrKennie: i think it could do it. but i dunno how to make it
<zorglu_> MrKennie: ffmpeg doc is sparse to say the least
<ActionParsnip> callaway: windows is weird
<ActionParsnip> callaway: maybe your firewall is blocking the local traffic
<callaway> ActionParsnip ah yeah that could be it
<MrKennie> zorglu_: I used it in the past to convert stuff for playback on my psp and I've experimented with flv stuff too.
<MrKennie> zorglu_: there is a nice guide on it somewhere, one sec
<metty_> actually, it IS possible to highlight syntax with nano, just configure the nanorc file..
<callaway> ActionParsnip ok samba allows printers on both machines to be shared by eachother?
<ActionParsnip> callaway: indeed
<zorglu_> MrKennie: if you get something to remove my dependancy to vlc, i will be gratefull :)
<zorglu_> a LOT
<callaway> wow cool
<ActionParsnip> callaway: id just edit /etc/samba/smb.conf. its not hard at all
<callaway> ActionParsnip MrKennie Thanks!!!!!!
<callaway> laters
<MrKennie> zorglu_: there's loads of guides on it, I can't find the one I used but you'll soon pick it up
<MrKennie> google for ffmpeg flv :)
<zorglu_> MrKennie: ok too bad. i try to remove this vlc dependancy for more than a year now
<Wolven> I've run RKHunter and everything is normal, i cant find out much useful information if i do a Whois on the IP.... I'm just wondering why it's started all of a sudden..
<zorglu_> MrKennie: ActionParsnip: thanks for your help
<MrKennie> zorglu_: only downside is trying to get the right codec support installed but once you got that figured out it works very well.
<MrKennie> zorglu_: np
<zorglu_> MrKennie: vlc is the weak link behind my http://player.urfastr.tv/live :)
<MrKennie> Wolven: what is the problem again?
<zorglu_> ok see ya :) good to see ubuntu people
<MrKennie> ah nice
<Wolven> When i login to my system it connects briefly to an IP i don't rcognise/see any reason for it to, i'm just wondering if i should be worried..
<MrKennie> Wolven: have you done a whois on the ip?
<Wolven> Yea, it doesnt seem to give me anything useful (It's 204.16.240.100)
<amerigo> caio
<amerigo> ciao
<amerigo> ciao
<amerigo> there'is no boot?
<MrKennie> Wolven: looks like a hosting provider
<amerigo> #kubuntu-it
<Wolven> *nods* Thats, whats got me worried.... If i can't see any sercives that would need to connect to it then what the heck is my pc doing..
<MrKennie> Wolven: hm, well it shouldn't connect to anything when you login except if you use something like Kerberos or whatever.
<MrKennie> Wolven: checked ps aux?
<Wolven> Err.... Any advice on what to look for?
<MrKennie> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<MrKennie> Wolven: paste it there
<MrKennie> Wolven: you might need to maximise the window to get all of it
<Wolven> Ok
<Wolven> http://paste.ubuntu.com/47110/
<MrKennie> Wolven: do you have any apps startup automatically like amarok etc?
<Wolven> Uh... well Amarok is the only app i leave running when i shut down. Does Compiz-Fusion count?
<MrKennie> Wolven: looks like it's the lyrc script
<MrKennie> Wolven: which is harmless
<Wolven> Ah, ok....I understand....Thanks the help none the less.
<MrKennie> Wolven: panic over :)
<Wolven> Yup, thanks Guys/Girls, laters all....
<mohi> hey
<marcos_> hey
<mohi> how can I know the path of my cdrom in /dev/ ?
<mohi> :)
<marcos_> i dunno, im new here, i just wanted to look into the channel :[ lol
<mohi> :S
<EagleSn> ls /dev | grep cd
<EagleSn> my is scd0
<EagleSn> there are also cdrom and cdrw
<EagleSn> all these are links to scd0
<mohi> ah! thanks EagleSn :)
<EagleScreen>  /msg NickServ identify 715427
<emilsedgh> EagleScreen: change your password
<EagleScreen> why didnt work?
<emilsedgh> EagleSn: you added a space as the first character i think
<jussi01> EagleScreen: best to do that in the staus window always...
<stefan__> sal
<EagleScreen> how can I change my password now?
<aziz> hi, my friend lives in Turkey, and his provider apparently uses NAT. I'd like to connect to his server, for example SSH or VNC, but obviously it doesn't work :/
<aziz> is there some way to solve this problem?
<jussi01> aziz: get him to log into his router and open the correct ports
<jussi01> aziz: this site can be very helpful: http://portforward.com/
<aziz> jussi01: he doesn't have a router. it's his provider which is in control of this I suppose.
<jussi01> aziz: hrm, really? or does he have an adsl modem? they often have it in them
<aziz> yea he mentioned an adsl modem
<jussi01> aziz: likely its in the settings of that.
<aziz> ah yes, that might be the case
<aziz> thanks for the tip, gonna guide him on this
<jussi01> :)
<etfb> Very odd VPN problem: I can connect to my work (Windows) network using a windows PC at home, and _using a Windows virtual machine on my Kubuntu laptop_, but not using the laptop directly.  Anyone know how to set up a VPN in Kubuntu to work _exactly_ like the default in Windows?
<etfb> At least I know the hardware and network are 100% ok, so it's Kubuntu's software that I need to sort out.
<etfb> Any clues?
<tom_> how do you connect to a network without using knetworkmanager
<EagleScreen> tom_ using /etc/network/interfaces
<tom_> is it possible to use nm-tool or something it apears to me that the rest of the NetworkManager stuff is working just not the kde tool to connect
<EagleScreen> yes, it is possible
<_Angelus_> guys
<_Angelus_> i have a bootable iso9660 image , but i want to add files to it
<_Angelus_> if i mount the image to a folder, and burn the files in that folder and my file there, would it still be bootable?
<nicolas> salut
<darkwizzard_> hello
<darkwizzard_> There was a recent update for gtk-qt-engine
<darkwizzard_> and now it's broken
<darkwizzard_> gtk apps aren't themed
<tom_> _Angelus_: i dont think so i think a bootable cd needs a flag set to make it bootable that ant be done by just writing data files
<eyzee> hi guys..
<eyzee> i have a problem..
<eyzee> i can;'t install my sonny erickson pc suite to ubuntu
<eyzee> its a downloaded file fron the internet
<x3cion> link?
<tomate> hey everyone
<eyzee> hi
<tomate> anyone here speaks in spanish?
<favro> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<eyzee> x3cion: what da yah mean?
<tomate> gracias ubottu
<x3cion> hyperlink
<x3cion> hyper, hyper
<jungleman> plz, help me! i've just installed kubuntu 8.04 with kde4. Now, i can't do really basic things, like adding to the panel an application which is not in the launcher list, adding to the desktop an image icon which launchs an application. I only need to know if it's my fault or this kde release still lacks basic things (in which case, i'll downgrage it to 3.5)
<x3cion> to the suite
<eyzee> x3cion: nope
<x3cion> Java App?
<eyzee> x3cion: do you if i use the free cd i had, it;'ll work with ubuntu?
<eyzee> x3cion: not java
<x3cion> No, I never had a Ericsson
<eyzee> x3cion: but you have a celfon
<eyzee> x3cion: like when you buy one, you a free cd for your pc
<x3cion> Well it depends on the app you try to install
<eyzee> x3cion: its an .exe file
<x3cion> use wine
<eyzee> x3cion: i use wine in it to open the file
<x3cion> oh
<eyzee> x3cion: but it said that sony erickson does not support ubuntu os
<eyzee> x3cion: what is the brand of your phone you use?
<x3cion> I dont have an ericsson ...
<eyzee> x3cion: have you tried installing a pc suite in you pc with ubuntu os?
<x3cion> eyzee:
<TiredWolf> eyzee: most likely, trying to use the PC Suite in Ubuntu would be futile. use multisync instead. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/SonyEricsson
<x3cion> oh
<eyzee> x3cion: can it read any cellphone brands?
<x3cion> better ask TiredWolf lol
<eyzee> tiredwolf: can it read my erickson cellphone?
<TiredWolf> eyzee, it does say "Sony Ericsson", doesn't it?
<eyzee> tiredwolf: yup
<TiredWolf> eyzee: then i would assume so
<eyzee> tiredwolf: sorry 'bout the spelling..lol
<santiago-ve> eyzee: probably you can mount your phone as a storage drive
<santiago-ve> it should have the option for that
<santiago-ve> and if you want to sync your phone's contacts and so on... try the OpenSync framework (or funanbol if you have a smartphone)
<eyzee> santiago-ve: tried it already...no good
<eyzee> santiago-ve: i n\have to use my phone as a modem.
<santiago-ve> eyzee: use gnome gnome-ppp or kppp then
<santiago-ve> or wvmdial
<santiago-ve> conect it with the usb cable
<santiago-ve> your phone should have its device in /dev/ttyACM0
<zomak> I'm using kubuntus latest stable version with KDE4.1 with it. the problem is xv is not working correctly with my radeon mobility 9600 driver. All i get is blue screen in video
<zomak> Any idea how to solve it ?
<eyzee> santiago-ve: thanks i'll try it...
<sbucat> hi anyone can make a package for this http://www.cli-apps.org/content/show.php?content=89259
<sbucat> it's a video analyzer
<aotianlong> what hapend?
<TiredWolf> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like Freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
<aotianlong> ok
<aotianlong> i c
<etfb> Does anyone have any experience getting VPNs to work, connecting to a Windows network?
<ActionParsnip> !vpn | etfb
<ubottu> etfb: From more information on vpn please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Gaming_VPN_Using_PPTPD
<etfb> ActionParsnip: Thanks, but that looks like it's been vandalised.  Or is a list of context-free dot points with no explanation and not even an expansion of the acronyms really the best I can hope for?
<ActionParsnip> etfb: theres the forums.... in what context do you mean vpn?
<ActionParsnip> etfb: connecting to one, or running a vpn server?
<etfb> ActionParsnip: Connecting to a Windows network.  That is, I have a Linux laptop at home and a Windows network at work, and I want to be able to use the laptop to work from home.
<etfb> ActionParsnip: Works OK on the Windows machine at home, and in the Windows VMWare virtual machine running on the laptop, so the hardware and network are fine.
<ActionParsnip> etfb: so you want to vpn in to work
<ActionParsnip> from home
<etfb> ActionParsnip: Yep.  Got any links to tutorials, trouble-shooting guides, etc?  I can't find anything, after weeks of googling.
<etfb> ActionParsnip: Used to be fine in Kubuntu Gutsy, but no luck since I upgraded to Hardy.
<ActionParsnip> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VPNClient
<etfb> ActionParsnip: Ah! Information at last!  Thank you!
<ActionParsnip> np
<LeeJunFan> etfb: I've never done it to windows but I remember there being a kvpn or some such tool.
<etfb> LeeJunFan: Yes, there's kvpnc, but I couldn't get it to behave, and there was some talk on forums and mailing lists about it being untrustworthy.
<etfb> LeeJunFan: The other method involves installing the Gnome version of networkmanager because of a long-standing bug in the KDE version that prevents you configuring new VPN connections.
<etfb> I sometimes feel like I should ask KDE
<etfb> I sometimes feel like I should ask KDE's maintainers what software they personally use every day, and never try to use anything else, because it won't be supported...
<artur_> i search people, who come from japan
<etfb> artur_: The English idiom in this context is "I am searching for people...".  If you say "I search people", it's like saying "I examine people", the way a doctor does, although it's very odd.  So: why are you searching for Japanese people in an English-language channel devoted to a version of Linux?
<thuanlove> good evening evrybody
<thuanlove> nice to meet u
 * genii sips his coffee and waits for the support questions
<mrunagi> can anyone help me figure out why my sd card wont automount?
<sandandy> have a Q.. how do I get a window game to work on ubuntu?
<mrunagi> wine
<sandandy> how do i use wine?
<mrunagi> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information, and see !AppDB for application compatibility.
<sandandy> thnx
<arpan> Hello friends
<arpan> I've got a problem with dolphin, I installed kubuntu intrepid alpha 5 few days back. Now dolphin does not mount any of the partitions when clicked on the icon in places bar
<arpan> It was working with live cd but doesn't work after installation to HD. any work around?
<Bikerbob> anyone this morning (here) feel like helping me get an Xorg config going so I can get a desktop up and running?
<ghostcube> Bikerbob: card ?
<ghostcube> and what u wanna do
<Bikerbob> OLD ATI very old Mach64 and I just want to get it to boot to X.. startx errors out.. no screen with a valid configuration
<Bikerbob> failsafe does not work either
<Bikerbob> trying to reconfig with the dpkxorg thingy.. (sorry) just gives me a black screen as its asking me for the pci address of the card.. and I cant figure that out from the output of lspci
<Bikerbob> ALL I want is to get it up! 800 x 600 is fine.. in vesa is fine.. just a desktop! lol
<ghostcube> Bikerbob: hmm can u post xorg.conf to nopaste.info
<ghostcube> and xorg.0.log its in var/log
<ghostcube> brb
<Bikerbob> maybe.. but it would take a while, I have to reboot into it.. save those to the none linux partitions.. reboot back to a working OS and then get back on here and post them up
<Bikerbob> since I have no gui in linux
<frybye> Hi I just inserted a 1GB usb pen drive and KDE1 (Dolphin) is telling me I have to mount it as root... sbdy please tell me how to do this - eh - when I plug in a usb drive I need to access it - not play around with it - but there you are... ;(
 * rocknlnx would anyone be seriously interseted working on a couple of upstart websites pm me if you are
<frybye> I read in man mount that I need to use command    mount -t type device dir - but I dont know what type and dir should be .. i take it the /dev/sdb1 that sudo fdisk -l gave me is the right device but???
<noaXess> hi all
<noaXess> i have a new mp3 player.. cross x-touch www.cross-ce-com
<noaXess> problem is here.. http://paste.ubuntu.com/47155/
<killac> can i use unetbootin with a win xp cd iso to create a functional bootable usb?
<frybye> its a bit dissapointing to see 40+ users here and no response on how to manually mount a usb drive.. googling produces complex stuff about complex special cases not the basics ...
<killac> true for creating a bootable usb win xp iso as well
<killac> sorry for the windows questions, but i think ubuntu has wreaked havoc on my cdrom
<killac> need to reinstall xp ;(
<cvw> is there a Kubuntu application that assists with the setup and configuration of multiple monitors?
<frybye> Hi again - I just trued   sudo mount -t dos /dev/sdb1 /media/disk - but it says mount: unknown filesystem type 'dos' shoud it be ntfs ??
<reagleBRKLN> since this morning my gtk apps don't share my kde colors anymore.
<ghostcube> -t usbfs
<frybye> reagleBRKLN: everybody is   asking - like me too - but NO replys so far.. ;(
<frybye> thanks ghostcube
<Bikerbob> ghostcube: if I get that output.. you still going to be around?
<ghostcube> kubuntu isnt the fast responding chan
<ghostcube> Bikerbob: should if not iam later on again
<Bikerbob> so those two items will help us pin point whats going wrong with the startup of X eh?
<reagleBRKLN> frybye: perhaps it has to do with the package gtk-qt-engine now being used for kde4, perhaps it used to exist for the 3.5.9 users?
<frybye> reagleBRKLN: i am clueless - pretty much a noob... sorry no idea...
<noaXess> frybye: vfat
<noaXess> anyone anidea about my mp3 player, http://paste.ubuntu.com/47155/
<noaXess> i can't connect it
<frybye> something went pretty wron withwhat I did just now.. hmmm
<frybye> thanks noaXess
<noaXess> frybye: is it empty?
<noaXess> do you see the device name? /dev/sd??
<frybye> no it is not...!!!
<frybye> yes sdb1
<noaXess> sudo fdisk /dev/sdb and then p
<noaXess> what partition types are there?
<frybye> so I need sudo mount -t vfat /dev/sdb1 /media/disk   or???
<frybye> nfts
<noaXess> frybye: normaly vfat.. and it shoudl autorecognize it..
<noaXess> should
<frybye> ok - try...
<frybye> noaXess: it says wron fs type, bad option, bad superblock on etc etc...
<noaXess> frybye: if you fdsik it or what?
<frybye> I hve only done sudo fdisk -l on it...
<frybye> dmesg | tail says that - appart from other stuff.. cant find a valid fat filesystem on...
<frybye> I will run gparted ans see what is on there ok???
<frybye> it finds a ntfs disk with 976mib on it..
<frybye> with a closed lock icon!???
<noaXess> frybye: does your usb has any lock function?
<frybye> no not that I know but gparted says it is mounted on /media/disk... hmm should be accessable or...?
<frybye> ok for some reason it is working now - i am happy - let others figure out why it happened.. bye now and thanks a million... -smile-
<noaXess> nop
<noaXess> what kernel option or other apps need an mp3 player..
<noaXess> i can't connect my new one..
<noaXess> http://paste.ubuntu.com/47155/
<EagleScreen> noaXess what kind of MP3 player do u have
<noaXess> cross x-touch from http://www.cross-ce.com/
<noaXess> it should be recognized as a normal usb storage
<noaXess> EagleScreen: any idea?
<EagleScreen> [sdb] Attached SCSI removable disk
<noaXess> EagleScreen: but i see no device.. also no /dev/sdb
<noaXess> EagleScreen: have more: scsi_id[31416]: scsi_id: unable to access '/block/sdb'
<EagleScreen> please paste full dmesg output
<EagleScreen> usa dmesg command in place of dmesg | tail
<noaXess> EagleScreen: all of dmesg?
<noaXess> ok
<noaXess> http://paste.ubuntu.com/47167/
<pteague_work> how do i remove the google search or at least make it smaller in konqueror?
<noaXess> EagleScreen: any idea?
<EagleScreen> hi, i was away a momment
<noaXess> http://paste.ubuntu.com/47167/
<jofko> *hi
<jofko> * hi
<jofko> ou wrong channel, bye
<EagleScreen> when and where did u obtain error: scsi_id[31416]: scsi_id: unable to access '/block/sdb'
<noaXess> EagleScreen: in /var/log/syslog and at the end
<EagleScreen> can u see the icon of the player in file manager?
<noaXess> EagleScreen: there is nothing, cause it can't be mounted
<EagleScreen> you have a problem if you haven't  /dev/sdb or /dev/sdb1
<noaXess> lsusb shows it a second and then it's gone
<noaXess> o really
<EagleScreen> check the output of "ls /dev | grep sd"
<noaXess> EagleScreen: nothing..
<noaXess> trust me i know what i do.. and it can't be connected.. usb 5-2: USB disconnect, address 24
<EagleScreen> your hard disk are /dev/hdax inst?
<noaXess> sda
<noaXess> no sdb's
<EagleScreen> when you see usb 5-2: USB disconnect, address 22, did you unplugged the MP3 player?
<slow-motion> hi
<noaXess> EagleScreen: no.. it is pluged in.. just tried it on other system, same system and kernel.. same problem
<noaXess> EagleScreen: i found this https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/232070
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 232070 in linux "Rockchip ROCK MP3" device (071b:3203)" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<noaXess> caus in lsusb i see the device id same as in above bug
<EagleScreen> mmmm one momment
<EagleScreen> noaXess did you test with Ubuntu (not Kubuntu) or other?
<Kubunto> a
<EagleScreen> noaXess you also should test with kernel 2.6.27, it is on Intrepid, and if it works, you should mention it on Launchpad
<noaXess> EagleScreen: but 2.6.27 isn't available for hardy right?
<EagleScreen> noaXess i am going to check it
<noaXess> EagleScreen: i don't see it in adept_manager
<EagleScreen> ofcourse, you had to use Intrepid repository
<EagleScreen> i am going to check if you could install it over hardy
<EagleScreen> yes, it seems you can install it without problems, but do not remove your current kernel
<noaXess> EagleScreen: wow.. hm..
<noaXess> EagleScreen: and where are the repos for intrepid?
<noaXess> or your information about it?
<EagleScreen> http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu intrepid main restricted universe multiverse
<noaXess> be away for a while.. can you post it private?
<noaXess> EagleScreen: aha thanks..
<EagleScreen> install the "linux" metapackage
<[pyro]> so you can install kernel from intrepid in hardy? hmm i wonder if that will fix my wireless problem.
<EagleScreen> it is possible
<EagleScreen> you can try it
<[pyro]> yeah ill just be sure to keep the current kernel
<[pyro]> i think ill just grab the deb's and install them by hand
<EagleScreen> an ubuntu kernel is equipped with multiple .deb packages
<EagleScreen> the easiest way is to add intrepid repository, install "linux" metapackage without upgrading anything more, disble intrepid repository and done
<[pyro]> yep cool
<vbgunz> damn I'd like the new vlc 9.2 but don't want to build it...
<vikku> i wanted to know what is the speed b/w my computer and Modem/router i have .....and the speed b/w modem router to my ISP .....how can i determine it ?
<ghostcube> speedmeter.de
<soded> Hi guys, i'm quite new to ubuntu (first time i install Linux) and I need some help.. anyone out there wanna give me a hand?
<Freku> just ask  and wait
<soded> well the thing is that i need to connect to the school computers using scp or sftp but i don't know how on Ubuntu.
<soded> Need to copy some files from my catalog in school to my homecomputer but don't know what program to use to connect / copy the files. So if any1 can help me It would be very appreciated
<Freku> i dont know about scp sftp
<Freku> but you try google
<Freku> search on " ubuntu scp"
<soded> ok thx for the tip
<Freku> idd  i found a tutorial about that
<Freku> so easy to find
<soded> darn i'm stuck at this point:
<soded> 3. 	
<soded> How do I SSH into a remote Ubuntu machine?
<soded> 	
<soded> [Note] 	
<soded> Assuming that the remote Ubuntu machine has installed SSH Server service. Read How do I install an SSH Server?. Remote Ubuntu machine IP address:192.168.0.1
<soded>    1.
<soded>       ssh username@192.168.0.1
<Tm_T> erp
<TiredWolf> soded: sudo apt-get install openssh-server
<TiredWolf> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<Tm_T> soded: you are doing what exactly?
<soded> i'm trying to connect to my school computer to download a file from there to my computer
<Tm_T> hmmm
<soded> using scp
<Tm_T> is there ssh server?
<soded> yes
<Tm_T> scp user@remotehost/path/to/file /local/path/
<Tm_T> right?
<soded> tirewolf: i did install openssh-server
<soded> ps: i'm totally new to linux / ubuntu so i've got no clue what i'm doing.
<TiredWolf> then i don't know why you pasted all that stuff
<soded> googled a guide on scp
<soded> http://www.linuxtopia.org/online_books/system_administration_books/ubuntu_starter_guide/ch07s03.html#installssh
<soded> but that didn't help me so much.
<Tm_T> !scp
<ubottu> SCP is a secure way of copying files across networks using !SSH. Usage: scp filename user@host:filename - WinSCP is a client for Windows, available at http://winscp.net/
<soded> anyways they say that i should connect by typinh login-X.student.lth.se (where X stands between number 1-16)
<soded> thereafter type in my username / password
<Tm_T> soded: you can provide username while connecting, IIRC
<soded> ok...
<soded> but how to connect to "login-X.student.lth.se" ?
<Tm_T> soded: as given instructions
<Tm_T> scp user@remotehost/path/to/file /local/path/
<Tm_T> where remotehost is login-X.student.lth.se
<soded> ok i'll give it a try
<soded> "cp: cannot stat `dt08sa6@login-3.student.lth.se': No such file or directory"
<surgy> hi
<soded> is there a way to connect to the computer and check the path on which ur standard directory lies? (I've got a a catalog there and i'm not sure the whole path to my catalog)
<soded> ok i'm in
<soded> thx
<soded> now let me find a way to copy the file i want.
<soded> scp dt08sa6@login-3.student.lth.se\rapportmall.tex ~
<soded> Invalid command.
<soded> i'm connected to the computer, how do i copy the file i want to my computer?
<soded> rsync -v -u -a --delete --rsh=ssh --stats username@192.168.0.1:/home/username/remotefile.txt .
<soded> something i found in the guide
<kudar> if someone can get the intel4965 to not be slow in linux i'll give you 50 bucks
<Black_Monkey> hey, can I install 8.04 on a windows machine using daemon tools? save me a cd
<Black_Monkey> dvd, rather
<MitsuoDeshoDesho> "The following packages have been kept back:" how do i install those?
<LeeJunFan> is there any other way to get amarok to use all my speakers (5.1) other than to use "duplicate front" in the mixer. As it is all mp3's are only stereo and only my front speakers get used.
<LeeJunFan> I've tried setting amarok/xine to 2.0 stereo but it still just uses the front speakers.
<stahlmanz> SHNEYBZ
<cisco> hai
<stahlmanz> hey shney
<stahlmanz> ilu
<cisco> ilu bro
<stahlmanz> DUDE
<cisco> what\
<cisco> wat
<stahlmanz>  LEGENDARY
<cisco> wat
<cisco> wast
<cisco> what is legendary?
<Donneedshelp> Hello
<stahlmanz> hai
<stahlmanz> hai
<cisco> hai
<cisco> hai
<cisco> hao
<stahlmanz>  luls
<cisco> you here dylan?
<cisco_> lawl
<cisco> fuck yes
<stahlmanz> lol
<stahlmanz> o u guys
<cisco> dude
<cisco> dylan
<stahlmanz>  don u need help?
<cisco> do you wanna fuck
<cisco> ?
<cisco> i do i do
<cisco> me me
<stahlmanz>  DON
<stahlmanz> ?
<cisco_> im good
<cisco> don?
<cisco> dkdkdkdkkd
<stahlmanz>  DON NEEDS HELP
<stahlmanz>  WITH KUBUNTU
<Donneedshelp> I think I'm stuck somewhere between Ubuntu and Kubuntu
<cisco> oh
<cisco> watup don
<stahlmanz>  what are u stuck with lil don
<goldmetal> http://rafb.net/p/eCYeJe57.html   < how to change routing table order?
<cisco> don
<cisco> you wont find anything here bro
<stahlmanz> hey goldmetal one at a time
<stahlmanz>  DON WHAT DO U NEEDS
<cisco> me and stahl are pro
<stahlmanz>  master pros luls
<cisco> it is quite simple actually
<Donneedshelp> I got the Kubuntu login manager(think thats its name) But all my menus are Ubuntustyle
<cisco> OH SHI----
<cisco> well
<cisco> what you have to do
<Donneedshelp> I downloaded the Kde-desktop in Ubuntu and got that
<goldmetal> stahlmanz, add then remove? via the route command?
<Dragonath> Donneedshelp: you have to change it in X configuration, it's easier just to install kubuntu than install ubuntu and then kde
<Jampiter> How do I change the login manager from kdm to gdm without dpkg-reconfigure gdm? If I try that, it says action "reload" failed and still uses KDM. any help?
<Dragonath> goldmetal: this is a router's routing table?
<Donneedshelp> I didn't really know what I was doing...
<goldmetal> Dragonath, it's linux's 'route -v' command
<Donneedshelp> Where do I find X configuration?
<Dragonath> Donneedshelp: look for the xorg.conf file
<Jampiter> How do I change the login manager from kdm to gdm without dpkg-reconfigure gdm? If I try that, it says action "reload" failed and still uses KDM. any help? Anyone? Please help me! :)
<Dragonath> Jampiter: same for you, I'm pretty sure you have to change it in the xorg.conf file
<Dragonath> however I wouldn't mess around with it unless I knew really well what I was doing :)
<Jampiter> Ok, thanks
<bobbo85> Is there a way to bind a keyboard shortcut to "delete the song currently playing, and skip to the next song" in any of the players?  (Amarok, etc)
<Jampiter> Yeah, that's how I scewed up my old install
<genii> Jampiter: You use dpkg-reconfigure <the one you're currently using>       and then choose the one you want to be using
 * Jampiter tries that
<Jampiter> Great! That's gone through. Now to log out :D
<sobczyk> Jampiter: /etc/X11/default-display-manager
<Jampiter> I'll try that if it hasn't worked :)
<Jampiter> Thanks for your help guys!
<Jampiter> Oh no! It's still using kdm!
<Jampiter> What was that thing again? :)
<sobczyk>  /etc/X11/default-display-manager
<Jampiter> Ok, thanks :)
<sobczyk> but check where you have gdm before
<sobczyk> not to end up whout a login manager
<Jampiter> Ok
<Jampiter> Do I just put in the gdm directory?
<sobczyk> is the gdm executable
<bobbo85> Amarok keeps telling me it "Cannot talk to klauncher" - what can I do to make it talk?!
<Jampiter> Ok, what file format is that?
<sobczyk> is should be in /usr/bin
<sobczyk>  /usr/bin/gdm probably
<Jampiter> There's a load of different GDM binaries
<Jampiter> Which one do I choose?
<sobczyk> gdm should do
<Jampiter> There's no gdm one
<sobczyk> whereis gdm
<Jampiter> There's a load of ones starting with gdm though
<sobczyk> in the console
<Jampiter> How do I find that out?
<sobczyk> type "whereis gdm"
<Jampiter> Ok
<sobczyk> or "whereis -b gdm" for binaries only
<Jampiter> /usr/sbin/gdm is that it?
<Jampiter> Found it!
<Jampiter> Now how do I set that up with X?
<sobczyk> just write the path to binary to the file /etc/X11/default-display-manager
<Guest83619> Im from BRazil
<Guest83619> See my web site
<Guest83619> www.awgmudancas.com
<Jampiter> Hm... it alrealdy has /usr/sbin/gdm there o_O
<pumpkin> i need some help on kubuntu getting it to recognize a D-Link Wireless card
<pumpkin> can anyone point me in the right direction?
<Jampiter> Ah well, I'll just leave it with KDM for now
<Jampiter> Can I get the Human greeter theme for KDM?
<sobczyk> are you sure it was kdm?
<jimmie_bO> pumpkin, are you sure that one works without m$? :/
<Jampiter> Yeah, had the Kubuntu theme
<sobczyk> you can launch gnome from kdm and kde from gdm
<noaXess> does anybody know, why my mp3 player can't be connected.. i get a syslog entry: scsi_id: unable to access '/block/sdb'
<noaXess> and the device will be disconnected.
<pumpkin> actually we just got it to work
<sobczyk> and the splash screen is independent also
<pumpkin> problems are always fixed by asking
<Guest83619> OLÁ
<pumpkin> thanks for willing to help
<Guest83619> ALGUÉM FALA PORTUGUÊS
<Guest83619> POR AI
<Jampiter> I mean it had the login window with kubuntu at the top and the blue background
<Guest83619> DO YOU DO SPEAK PORTUGUESE
<Jampiter> Nevermind. I'll live with it :p
<sobczyk> Jampiter: check out system settings
<Jampiter> I tried that
<Jampiter> No theme mentioned
<sobczyk> then system services
<sobczyk> there should be gdm and kdm
<Jampiter> How do I open that?
<sobczyk> you are in kde?
<Jampiter> Gnome
<MoRpHeUz> hey, does icecc work correctly under kubuntu ? I mean, while using it the machines with kubuntu just start receiving "time out" from the scheduler and then disconnetcs...
<sobczyk> uhh go to /etc/rc2.d
<MoRpHeUz> and if you try to run using /etc/init.d/icecc start, it doesnt create the log file
<Jampiter> Ok
<sobczyk> there is a lot of files with K ans S prefixes; K- don't run, S - run
<sobczyk> rc2.d is for graphical mode in ubuntu
<sobczyk> change K<number>gdm to S<number>gdm
<sobczyk> and the opposite with kdm
<Jampiter> Yeah
<sobczyk> the number is the order the system launches the programs, though don't change it
<Jampiter> Hmm... both kdm and gdm are S
<Jampiter> but kdm launces first
<Jampiter> So I set kdm to K?
<sobczyk> yes
<Jampiter> Ok, done that
<broth> hello i'd like to get ride of konqueror, using dolphin, how do i do that without ruining the kubuntu distro?
<Jampiter> Brb while I try it :D
<bobbo85> Any time I make a system change, I get stuck with an endless "updating system configuration" that keeps looping to 100% over and over.  How can I fix this?
<Lanoxx> can anyone tell me with what parameters i should boot the kubuntu kernel? i choose to install kubuntu without grub
<Lanoxx> since i already have a boot loader installed that i didnt want to break
<broth> how do i get rid of konqueror?
<Lanoxx> broth:  you dont
<sobczyk> broth: try "sudo apt-get -s remove konqueror" to check what will be removed
<Jampiter> Ok, that worked, but gdm's screen resolution was wrong
<broth> sobczyk: yes but the thing is that konqueror by default makes run a lot of apps
<sobczyk> Jampiter: I think it chooses the biggest from xorg.conf
<Jampiter> Is there a way to fix that without touching Xorg.conf? (That's how I broke my old install..)
<broth> sobczyk: for example i have kooldock installed and it wont let me open the "home" link without konqueror... can u help?
<sobczyk> theres no setting for default filebrowser in kooldock?
<broth> sobczyk: i mean i already removed it with that command but i had to re-install it cuz stuff like kooldock wasnt working
<broth> sobczyk: apparently it seems there is
<Jampiter> Meh, I'll live with kdm
<broth> sobczyk: i also went on system setting > fill association to put dolphin as a default file manager for everything, but nothing changed
<broth> im getting crazy with that...
<Jampiter> I'll live with KDM. Thanks anyway!
<sobczyk> Jampiter: kdmtheme - theme manager for KDM
<sobczyk> it'll integrate with kcontrol
<Jampiter> Whoops, repeated myself :p
<Jampiter> is that installed by default?
<sobczyk> I had to install it
<Jampiter> Ok, I'll look for that
<sobczyk> broth: http://sathyasays.com/2007/06/18/making-dolphin-the-default-file-manager/
<soded> fast question: I'm currently working on a latex report and when i type "latex rapportmall.tex" i get the following question:
<soded> ! Font T1/cmr/m/n/10=ecrm1000 at 10.0pt not loadable: Metric (TFM) file not fou
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<soded> nd.
<soded> <to be read again>
<soded>                    relax
<soded> l.100 \fontencoding\encodingdefault\selectfont
<soded>                                               
<soded> ?
<soded> anyone know what i should write there?
<bobbo85> Is there any way to make amarok go faster without doing all the work changing over to the full sql server thing?
<sobczyk> isnt there a tex/latex channel?
<soded> no idea actually... i'm new here
<Lanoxx> soded: try #tex or #latex maybe
<soded> guess there is.
<soded> ye thx.
<Lanoxx> soded: there is ususally a channel for everything
<numberi> hi
<broth> sobczyk: thank you now the only prob is when opening a folder link with "kooldock" it won't let me open it because konqueror is not there anymore, that's what it says "KDEInit could not launch '/media/sdb1/archeological remains'." how do i make kooldock open it through dolphin?? (if this is the prob)
<numberi> iptables, ufw turned off, but azures, utorrent says that ports are closed
<jussi01> numberi: how about your router, behind a nat?
<numberi> it's working because in windows all works
<jussi01> numberi: also, tried ktorrent? excellent torrent client....
<numberi> yes, i use it
<numberi> kubuntu 8.04 kde 4.1.1
<FuriousGeorge> hey all
<FuriousGeorge> i want to install kubuntu on a raid array, but im having trouble putting the alternate cd on a pendrive
<FuriousGeorge> would i be able to use any linux distro to setup the raid array, then load a module or something so that the regular installer understands it?
<FuriousGeorge> i had set up an array using LVM, but the kubuntu installer only say sda and sdb
<ghostcube> numberi: sure u get the same ip o linux as on windows or is this staticand not dhcp
<FuriousGeorge> s/say/saw
<numberi> it's dahcp
<numberi> *dhcp
<BluesKaj> hiyas
<talavis> anyone succeded in setting up a dev environment with the packages for kde 4.1.1?
<talavis> my cmake just keeps on saying it cant find kde4-config
<KRF> talavis, its build when you compile KDE/kdelibs
<KRF> (kde4-config)
<numberi> iptables, ufw turned off, but azures, utorrent says that ports are closed
<numberi> kubuntu 8.04 kde 4.1.1
<talavis> KRF: i installed the packages for 4.1.1, I have a separate account with trunk that works fine, but I wanted to test developing with my usual account instead
<talavis> you don't know anything about how to set it up for those?
<hurt> looks like your router is not set up properly
<hurt> numberi:
<numberi> how can i make static ip? not dhcp
<hurt> just set up an IP adress on your client.
<lizzie> When I alt-tab, kde cycles through the windows in a constant order.  How can I make it cycle through windows in order by how recently they were used, so I can use it to switch back and forth between two windows easily?
<numberi> where?
<numberi> where?
<hurt> the easy way, numberi?
<numberi> yes
<hurt> kde3?
<numberi> kde4
<hurt> hmm good question...
<hurt> ah
<zay> couldn't find a gif slide show editor for simple task. any suggestions?
<hurt> right click on the network button in your system tray
<hurt> "Manual Configuration"
<hurt> "Configure Interfaces"
<hurt> there you are... but you should also set up your routers IP adress as default gateway.
<numberi> but when i press manual it ask passwoed and nothing apears
<hurt> yeah there you should enter your password ;)
<numberi> i enter and nothing
<keldrona> hello... I got a problem with Firefox. Sometimes when I open it, it can't open and says: Another firefox is running, please restart your sistem. So I press Ctrl+Esc, and I kill firefox, and then, sometimes this trick works, sometimes no. I use Kubuntu
<Jampiter> Hi
<Jampiter> How do I change the login manager from outside Kubuntu? I kind of broke it
<Jampiter> It now shows a black screen
<Jampiter> I'm using a Kubuntu LiveCD
<hurt> numberi: you might want to use ifconfig
<icelab> hi people
<icelab> i got a big problem i have deleted all flash plugin in the konqueror configuration area
<icelab> and the nsplugin
<icelab> what i havce to do for reinstall everything?
<sobczyk> Jampiter dpkg-reconfigure kdm
<sobczyk> though under a livecd I think youll need to chroot to your root directory
<stefano> ciao
<icelab> hi stefano
<stefano> e' la prima volta per me
<stefano> ciao
<jussi01> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<stefano> all right
<okotuki> I have intsalled the latest distribution of kubuntu on dell inspiron 1525 laptop. There is no sound on both speakers and headphones. Can someone help? As newby in linux, please explain to me like anidiot
<bobbo85> How can I get kubuntu to stop unmounting my drives on reboot?
<ign0ramus> okotuki: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=776516
<icelab> babbo 85 sei it?
<sobczyk> bobbo85: go to system settings->advanced
<sobczyk> there you can find settings for mounting drives
<sobczyk> "drives & filesystems" something like that
<bobbo85> sobczyk, i don't see anything like that
<ign0ramus> bobbo85: its exactly where he said, but it's called "Disk and Filesystems"
<bobbo85> "Audio cds, autostart, cddb retrieval, digital camera, file associations, input actions, kde resources,kde wallet, nepomuk, service manager, session manager, solid, login manager"
<ign0ramus> bobbo85: alternately, you can find it in Kcontrol > System Administration
<ign0ramus> bobbo85: at least running kde3... don't know if it's changed in kde4
<sobczyk> bobbo85: system setting is probably on the bottom of your K-menu (in kde3)
<bobbo85> i don't have a kcontrol, and nothing showed up in the launcher alt+f2...
<ign0ramus> bobbo85: are you running Ubuntu or Kubuntu?
<bobbo85> kubuntu
<bobbo85> but i just upgraded to 4.1.1... btw that somehow erased all entries in "computer" for the kmenu, and "places" is empty too
<okotuki> ign0ramus: my directory in /lib/modules/ is 2.6.24-19-generic, not 2.6.24-17-generic as I have insalled kubuntu on a new laptop
<ign0ramus> okotuki: that's why it references 'uname -r'.  enter your kernel.
<ign0ramus> !kde4
<ubottu> KDE 4.1.0 is the latest major release of the K Desktop Environment. Packages can be found at  http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.1 - Support in #kubuntu-kde4
<numberi> iptables, ufw turned off, but azures, utorrent says that ports are closed
<numberi> kubuntu 8.04 kde 4.1.1
<ign0ramus> bobbo85: you may find better help in the kde4 channel
<numberi> how can i make static ip? not dhcp
<bobbo85> i wish ign0ramus but nobody is responding in there :-(
<heinkel_111> I think ubbottu needs updating to 4.1.1
<ign0ramus> numberi: you need to follow a port-forwarding tutorial
<numberi> it's not working
<numberi> i used it
<ign0ramus> numberi: how do you make what a static ip?  it depends on your isp... are you paying for a static ip?
<ign0ramus> bobbo85: can you install kcontrol?
<gkffjcs> really obscure question, is there a way to get a bash shell on a remote host via irc? Note: i don't mean hacking or anything like that, I have a remote box behind an isp's nat router, so the only thing I can think of us using irc, as a bridge.
<numberi> i talk about router and dhcp
<ign0ramus> numberi: ok, but does your isp give you a static ip?  if not, it would be pointless to set your router to static
<ign0ramus> numberi: and what does this have to do with allowing ports for bittorrent?
<bobbo85> ign0ramus, i don't see kcontrol in adept add programs
<sobczyk> gkffjcs: better use ssh -D or ssh -L
<numberi> no,  there are all ports are closed and it's working in windows
<numberi> Starting Nmap 4.75 ( http://nmap.org ) at 2008-09-15 21:49 Central Europe Daylight Time
<numberi> All 1001 scanned ports on 79.120.41.19 are closed
<ign0ramus> numberi: http://portforward.com/routers.htm  Please read and follow the instructions.  It doesn't get any more simple.
<Engelus> где находятся закладки в Konqueror
<Tm_T> !ru | Engelus
<ubottu> Engelus: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<numberi> i've already talked to ypu that it's not working!
<ign0ramus> numberi: what is your local ip?
<numberi> 192.168.1.2
<psycose> hello
<gael> bonsoir tout le monde
<ign0ramus> numberi: ok, so forward whatever port(s) you want in your router on that ip... that's all there is to it.
<numberi> i said i've done this
<ign0ramus> numberi: then you've forwarded those ports...
<ign0ramus> numberi: and you've configured your BT client to listen on those ports?
<Trijntje> I can only type on my laptop with KDE in failsafe/textonly mode, not on normal desktop. What can i do to figure out whats wrong?
<carib909> Running Kubuntu 804 with KDE4 USB ports not being recognized with flash drive...
<gael> hi did anyone manage to install the new shiretoko (firefox 3.1 beta)?
<carib909> Can anyone help with USB issues?
<numberi> it's problem with kubuntu, not router, iptables, ufw turned off
<numberi> not bt clients, i used azures, ktorrent, utorrent
<numberi> all was working in mandriva
<Trijntje> I just switched form gnome to KDE on my laptop, but now i can only type in failsave mode. Can anyone help?
<numberi> how can i switch from kde 4 to kde 3.5?
<gael> trijntje working on it
<gael> trijntje .. sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm
<carib909> Anyone can elp with USB issues?
<Trijntje> gael: gdm is damaged or not installed, ill try apt-get install
<ign0ramus> carib909: you can find better help in #kubuntu-kde4
<Trijntje> gael: the gnome display manager under KDE?
<gael> get rid of kde first if not.. you get back into it
<gael> can you??
<Trijntje> i'm in KDE failsafe now gael. I removed gnome when the keyboard still worked, but i can still type in failsafe
<gael> use synaptic to uninstall all kde composants
<gael> hold on hold on
<Trijntje> gael, than i wont have anything left, i removed all gnome programs
<gael> but you still have your terminal
<ign0ramus> Trijntje: could this have anything to do with your graphics card?  Are you automatically logged into failsafe mode?
<numberi> numberi@numberi-laptop:~$ sudo ufw enable
<numberi> ERROR: /etc/default/ufw is world writable!
<numberi> what is it mean?
<gael> no
<Bikerbob> anyone help me configure X from command line?
<Trijntje> ign0ramus: no, i did that myself, i can log in normaly but then i cant type. But i can use Ctrl Alt F1 to go to text mode
<Trijntje> (when i log in normally)
<andriijas> how do i logout a logged in user in kde via ssh?
<gael> u getting back into gnome
<carles> wtf
<Trijntje> gael: why go back to gnome? cant i fix it from kubuntu?
<sobczyk> Bikerbob: dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<gael> rc-update add gdm default
<gael> in terminal
<Bikerbob> is there another way sobczyk?
<Bikerbob> no Xconfig or anything?
<Trijntje> gael, what will that do? i dont understand what you are trying to do
<Bikerbob> the dpkg did not work for me
<sobczyk> Bikerbob: why it did not work?
<Bikerbob> its asking for pci addressing of the video.. I cant figure that out.
<Tm_T> Bikerbob: use what it gives to you
<Bikerbob> my lspci gives different output than its looking for..
<gael> it will reinstall gnome so that you can boot onto it
<Bikerbob> I end up with black dead screen and a locked up install
<gael> after a reboot
<rysiek|pl> guys, after Hardy installation Restricted Drivers Manager used to pop-up if any such drivers were needed
<gael> it has nothing to do with your graphicscard that's for sure
<rysiek|pl> I didn't get one this time, and I can't find it anywhere in the menu
<Bikerbob> what happened to pick your video card.. pick your monitor.. and start?
<rysiek|pl> am I missing anything?
<Trijntje> gael: i know its not my grapicscard. But i can already boot into kde failsafe, so i should be able to fix it form kde right?
<Trijntje> this whatever keybord thing
<Tm_T> gael: untrue
<ign0ramus> Trijntje: this may help http://ph.ubuntuforums.com/showthread.php?p=5098966
<Bikerbob> no other way to configure X?
<sobczyk> Bikerbob: you can try figure out what is wrong by looking at logs
<sobczyk>  /var/log/Xorg.*
<ign0ramus> rysiek|pl: it's under System > Hardware Drivers Manager
<Bikerbob> have done that...
<rysiek|pl> ign0ramus: ah, thanks
<ign0ramus> np :)
<gael> http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-120928.html
<Bikerbob> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=920467
<Bikerbob> my logs are posted there
<Bikerbob> so the dpkg thing is the ONLY WAY TO change an X configuration from cli now?
<Dabz> I don't know a other way :/
<Tm_T> Bikerbob: no, you can always edit xorg.conf directly
<ign0ramus> Bikerbob: you don't have the correct display driver installed?
<Bikerbob> nope
<sobczyk> why is the damn board restricting access to files only for registered users, not everyone wans to register just to see some attachement...
<Tm_T> gael: I have no idea what you're trying to do
<ign0ramus> Bikerbob: have you tried the correct driver, or at least using Envy?
<Tm_T> sobczyk: won't harm to register (;)
<Bikerbob> I am not even sure if the correct driver is on the machine
<Bikerbob> what is Envy?
<Tm_T> Bikerbob: unsupported script to install newest driver
<sobczyk> I think envy wont handle his card
<ign0ramus> Bikerbob: an automated script to install ATI/Nvidia drivers
<Tm_T> yes, unsupported
<Dabz> but this script is very usefull
<ign0ramus> Bikerbob: i would recommend downloading the proper drivers from Nvidia directly, though
<Tm_T> Dabz: to break systems, yes
<Tm_T> ign0ramus: please don't
<ign0ramus> Tm_T: don't what?
<Tm_T> ign0ramus: recommend that in here
<Tm_T> Bikerbob: please do following: grep EE /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<Tm_T> Bikerbob: and paste results to pastebin
<Tm_T> !paste | Bikerbob
<ubottu> Bikerbob: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<Dabz> Tm_T: I ve a radeon HD3650n there is no driver for linux :/
<ign0ramus> Tm_T: o_O  is there some licensing issue i'm unaware of getting drivers from the source?
<Tm_T> ign0ramus: no, but it's unsupported
<ign0ramus> Tm_T: so there is a supported way to install his proper drivers?
<Bikerbob> different machine totally Tm_T  would take me 15mins to get it to you
<Tm_T> ign0ramus: we don't know yet what are his proper drivers, do we?
<sobczyk> Dabz: drivers from ati.com aren't working?
<Bikerbob> that log is at the forum I posted
<Dabz> fck I can't go on my other hard disk...
<Bikerbob> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=920467
<Dabz> no, they don't worl :/
<Tm_T> Dabz: no cursing
<ign0ramus> Tm_T: he's got a 9600 G3400
<Dabz> klauncher said unknown protocole
<Tm_T> ign0ramus: mmmm, ati that is?
<icelab> konqueror 3.5 do not work whit youtube what i heve to do?
<Tm_T> !ati | Bikerbob
<ign0ramus> Tm_T: i just checked his post on the Forums.  Yep, that's what it looks like.
<Bikerbob> guys we are talking about an ATI mach64 GT card.. like 12 years old
<ubottu> Bikerbob: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Tm_T> Bikerbob: ah, that one
<Dabz> icelab: Konkoror don't work with deezer too, download Firefox if u want to solve this problem
<Bikerbob> I use a program called BootX to start up the machine.
<Bikerbob> problem was I did not install with a desktop.. I installed that after.. so I never did an X config.
<Bikerbob> now I cant start X because it is not configured.
<icelab> i have firefox and netscape installed too, but i want the konqui works
<Bikerbob> when I do the reconfigure.. it asks for the pci address.. but the format it wants it.. is not what my lspci gives out.
<sobczyk> afaik for flash in koqueror nsplugins was needed
<Tm_T> Bikerbob: there's something in there already?
<Dabz> icelab may u ll find a solution on the forum :/
<Dabz> perhaps*
<Bikerbob> the Xorg.conf? because I have tried to run X.. so its made up default configs.. but you will also see it says in the logs that it cannot find the configure file.
<icelab> i have search the solutin but find nothing easy
<Trijntje> ign0ramus: thnx, ik probeer dat nu
<ign0ramus> Bikerbob: have you tried any of the options provided when you try to reconfigure?
<Tm_T> Bikerbob: in dpkg-configure app thingy
<sava> прив
<ign0ramus> Trijntje: i don't speak Dutch.. did it work for you?
<Bikerbob> yeah.. I use the default values.. but it does not work.. I get black death
<Tm_T> Bikerbob: er?
<ign0ramus> Bikerbob: what graphics options do you get?
<Tm_T> Bikerbob: you have Kubuntu, do you?
<Bikerbob> yes
<carutsu> hello everyone, I need to instal KDE trunk, compilling kdebase I got that X11_Xscreensaver_LIB is not set, the problem is I'm not sure what package should I install since I cannot see any xscreensaver-dev or similar
<Trijntje> ign0ramus: shit, haha, sorry, i'm trying it now
<ign0ramus> Trijntje: cool.  I'll learn one day... :)
<Bikerbob> maybe we are not refering to the same options.. which do you mean Tm_T ?
<Tm_T> Bikerbob: I mean, you don't have X...
<Tm_T> ag, you didn't have X...
<Tm_T> so how did you install Kubuntu?
<Firefishe> Where can I find a virgin ubuntu sources.list ?  I'm changing from one distro to another.
<Bikerbob> oh I did an apt-get Kubuntu-desktop
<Trijntje> ign0ramus: it didnt work :(
<Tm_T> Bikerbob: after what?
<ign0ramus> Firefishe: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=739119
<Bikerbob> after the initial install
<ign0ramus> Trijntje: hmmm... i don't really know. :/
<Firefishe> thank ign0ramus
<Tm_T> Bikerbob: and that happened how?
<Bikerbob> dont understand? you mean how did the desktop install go?
<Tm_T> ign0ramus|afk: no
<Tm_T> Bikerbob: no, how you did install it initially
<Bikerbob> oh 804 alt install CD
<Tm_T> I see
<Bikerbob> for PPC
<gael> trijntje: nog steeds niks dus? nothing yet?
<Bikerbob> I am not able to use a graphic installer for this machine
<Bikerbob> but the install went fine.. the desktop install went fine and checks fine.. I just need to get X configured.
<Bikerbob> the driver I need to use I think is ATY
<Trijntje> gael: no, but i just found out that the 'virtual keyboard' also doesnt work. And i think the window manager is also broken
<Bikerbob> the monitor is a good old 19" ctr
<Bikerbob> crt
<Bikerbob> so it should not be all that hard..
<Bikerbob> but its asking for hardware level details I dont know how to give hwen I run that reconfigure.
<Bikerbob> there used to be an X configure that asked for the keyboard, the monitor type.. said I think its this driver? you chose the correct one.. and boom you were in X.. what happened to that?
<Bikerbob> well I have to go.. day is done.. I will try again tomorrow.
<qualmei> hallo! who can help me with my wireless connection?
<qualmei> I'm using KDE 3.5
<atilla> hi guys I am having problem with wireless. I installed 8.04.1 then installed the restricted drivers but I cant get any networks any ideas
<Dabz> Try to install ndiswrapper for ur wireless card
<atilla> mmm that's a challenge I have never get that working but I will give it a shot again :))
<qualmei> my wireless card works, it's detecting my network but I'm not sure how to connect
<Dabz> u ve to enter the essid
<qualmei> did that
<qualmei> wait
<Dabz> what say iwconfig?
<qualmei> is essid the same as the broadcast ssid?
<Dabz> yep
<qualmei> then yeah
<Trijntje> ign0ramus, gael: i fixed it with dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg. Even the window decorator functions now. Thnx for the help!
<ign0ramus|afk> atilla: are you booting into the generic kernel
<ign0ramus|afk> Trijntje: glad to see it it work
<atilla> yep
<gael> sorry for getting u messed up
<ign0ramus|afk> atilla: what kind of wireless card are you using?
<Trijntje> gael: i was already messed up ;) But it works now, so all is well
<atilla> ign0ramus|afk: I did a fresh install today but still the same. I checked my installation media it was ok
<atilla> ign0ramus|afk: broadcom bcm4318
<qualmei> so, um, what's the normal routine for connecting to a wep protected wlan connection?
<ign0ramus> atilla: there have been a lot of people with problems with that card.  you may want to go the Ndiswrapper route...
<atilla> ign0ramus:can  you give me a solid link to get ndiswrapper working. because I never could get it work properly
<Schuenemann> hey, does anyone know the name of a package that contains some card games (solitaire, freecell, spider, etc)? I had it installed in gutsy but don't remember the name
<ign0ramus> atilla: maybe you don't need it after all... see here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=762984
<qualmei> >:
<icelab> schuenemann use add program in kmenu' and search in game option gnome
<Schuenemann> icelab, there are too many... =(
<Schuenemann> but I think it was KDE's.
<icelab> wait just a moment please
<qualmei> when i use kwifimanager it lists my router, now how do i connect to it?
<icelab> click on games then option gnome near the searc bar click on aisle riot solitarie it's enought
<icelab> schuenemann, go on kmenu, use add/remove programs,click on games, then choose gnome option near a searc bar the click on aisleriot solitarie, that's enought
<Schuenemann> icelab, that doesn't seem to be it
<icelab> sorry i have installed that when i passed to kde to gnome
<icelab> sorry from gnome
<Schuenemann> I think I found it, let me test
<Schuenemann> icelab, yay
<Schuenemann> it's kpat, which depends on kdegames-card-data
<icelab> ok i'll try
<Daisuke_Ido> patience :)  aisleriot's gotten a lot better, but patience is still the best
<Schuenemann> Daisuke_Ido, that one has a lot of other games as I saw... robots and such
<andriijas> whats wrong when the sound keeps playing in the laptop speakers even if i connect earphone?
<dummkopf_jenkins> so, I create a shortcut to Konsole on my taskbar? And it seems to want to magically change to a bash shortcut after rebooting, or just randomly.
<dummkopf_jenkins> I guess you would call it zee Quicklauncher?
<favro> dummkopf_jenkins: whay was the command you gave the launcher to use?
<dummkopf_jenkins> favro, I pointed it to Konsole, I run KDE 3/5/8.
<dummkopf_jenkins> but command of application I pointed it too is "konsole"
<Vermux> cant connect to the network for some reason, the interface wont be up. Who can help?
<dummkopf_jenkins> favro, it appears that I have 2 konsoles
<favro> that should be ok - sometimes full path helps... - try /usr/bin/konsole
<favro> ohh
<dummkopf_jenkins> one is bash when started and the other is konsole when started
<dummkopf_jenkins> I removed gnome and went with KDE so maybe it is remenant of gnome?
<favro> in konsole   which konsole   will tell the one that is used
<favro> !purekde | dummkopf_jenkins
<ubottu> dummkopf_jenkins: If you want to remove all !Gnome packages and have a default !Kubuntu system follow the instructions here « https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PureKDE »
<dummkopf_jenkins> I followed the purekde document entirely with no issues
<favro> k :)
<dummkopf_jenkins> when I click the konsole shortcut I have on my quicklauncher it opens a terminal with "bash" in it, if I go to Help it says stuff about "Konsole help" etc.
<dummkopf_jenkins> but if I choose the other Konsole in my menu it says "Konsole" at the top and when clicking Help it says things about "Konsole" as well
<Daisuke_Ido> dummkopf_jenkins: did you install kde 4 at any point?
<Daisuke_Ido> even if you're not using it
<dummkopf_jenkins> Daisuke_Ido, yes, and quickly removed it lol
<Daisuke_Ido> could still have the kde4 konsole
<dummkopf_jenkins> ahh
<dummkopf_jenkins> is it possible to remove the one I don't like?
<favro> try the   which konsole   command and see where the two konsoles are
<favro> one should be /usr/bin/konsole
<dummkopf_jenkins> lol both are /usr/bin/konsole
<Daisuke_Ido> two entries pointing to the same executable
<Daisuke_Ido> try which konsole-kde4
<dummkopf_jenkins> Daisuke_Ido, that returned nothing
<Daisuke_Ido> k
<Daisuke_Ido> then it's just two duplicate entries
<dummkopf_jenkins> yeah, it's strange. On the menu under "Utilities" I have a "Terminal", if I go to "System" I have 2 entries for "Konsole" one of which has the console icon and the other has a blank paper icon look too it
<dummkopf_jenkins> if I click the "Terminal" from "Utilities" it does nothing
<dummkopf_jenkins> as the command for it is "gnome-terminal"
<dummkopf_jenkins> I just deleted that one
<dummkopf_jenkins> found the problem
<dummkopf_jenkins> :)
<Daisuke_Ido> the blank paper one was probably the kde4 verison, you can remove that one
<dummkopf_jenkins> yeah it was, I just deleted it from zee menu :D
<favro> dummkopf_jenkins: I would do   kdesu konqueor /usr/bin   then click each konsole so it opens - then delete the one you don't want
<dummkopf_jenkins> now if I can make the konsole transparent heh would make things easier as I read websites trying out MySQL queries :D
<dummkopf_jenkins> it seems to only be transparent if I have all windows minimized save the konsole/desktop background
<favro> I use eterm for transparency
<dummkopf_jenkins> hmm I shall look into that :D
<dummkopf_jenkins> does compiz-fusion work with kde?
<favro> !compiz
<ubottu> Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness from KMenu -> System -> Desktop Effects - further help in #compiz-fusion
<favro> dummkopf_jenkins: yep
<dummkopf_jenkins> nice, I had it installed when I was using gnome so it's installed already :)
<dummkopf_jenkins> hmm, I have no "Desktop Effects" in that menu
<dummkopf_jenkins> is KDE4 better than 3.5.8? I tried it but it seemed to run at a snails pace and I didn't like the graphical changes (everything was sooooo HUGE!) lol
<micheal> hi
<hixxx> hoi, just switched to Konversation client. is there a way to detach chatwindows? or switch to a non-tabbed view at all?
<LeeJunFan> hixxx: there's a way to switch to non-tabbed but I don't think you can detatch. That would be nice.
<olskolirc> hey guys.  how to i dot my kmix so that I can record from my sound card please
<LeeJunFan> hixxx: go to settings, and on tabs set placement to left.
<LeeJunFan> olskolirc: you have to select capture and capture sources like mic.
<hixxx> LeeJunFan: thank you. (digging into setting :) )
<hixxx> Not exactly what i looked for. want to open more than just one chan same time :) thank you tho
<LeeJunFan> hixxx: yeah, for that you'll need another client. maybe xchat can do that? or kvirc if that's still in development.
<hixxx> Yes, back to xchat :)
<hixxx> native kde-app wd've been nice
<olskolirc> ok LeeJunFan thanks
<pedro__> alguem está aqui?
<pedro__> portugueses nao?
<anom01y> anyone know how to get  audacity to record the output of mplayer ?
<Denise> oh
<anom01y> no matter what options I select, or volume slides I turn up I can only get audacity to record microphone input
<anom01y> I guess it would be a kmix thing
#kubuntu 2008-09-16
<Denise> a all together
<BBLake> can someone explain the difference between ubuntu kubuntu, and edubuntu?
<anom01y> how can I record a small clip of audio from an avi file ?
<chegee> What is defferent betwin Ubuntu and kubuntu?
<favro> BBLake: it is the desktop environment that is the diff - kubuntu uses kde, ubuntu uses gnome, xubuntu uses xfce4, fluxbuntu uses fluxbox
<chegee> thenks
<BBLake> hmmmm....i had ubuntu, and i installed the ubuntu studio theme, now my computer is taking forever to load
<favro> and I don't know about edubuntu...
<BBLake> is that because it's trying to load two desktop environemnts?
<LeeJunFan> BBLake: no, it will only load one.
<favro> I don't think ubuntu-studio is a desktop environment...
<BBLake> not sure what happen3ed...maybe not related, but i downloaded a great theme, but it takes 10 minutes to boot up now.  Took 20 seconds before.
<favro> there might be errors with the theme - try changing themes and reboot
<favro> it will tell if it is the theme
<BBLake> ok, will try that now...great idea..thanks
<anom01y> how come avidemux says "trouble initialising the audio device" when I use it on a video, but when I play the video with mplayer it plays audio fine...
<ign0ramus> anom01y: i'm guessing it has to do with how avidemux is configured, specifically with respect to sound I/O
<anom01y> ign0ramus: well it is set to alsa
<ign0ramus> anom01y: have you tried oss?
<ign0ramus> anom01y: i rarely use avidemux, but mine was set to PCM (which i thought was weird) and oss, and i've never had any sound errors with it.
<chegee> I havn't sound, please tell that what I have to do to set up sound? (I trying to set sound 2 month, but...)
<ign0ramus> !sound | chegee
<ubottu> chegee: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<anom01y> ign0ramus: ok well I will try a few others
<anom01y> thanks
<ign0ramus> anom01y: np, bro
<tom_> im trying to use intrepid, but the NetworkManager simply wont work, manually conencting also fails now (but worked this morning), any ideas (i hosed my hardy install's (/boot)) but can copy files over using cds
<chegee> what's ARTS?
<ign0ramus> !arts | chegee
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about arts
<ign0ramus> chegee: its your sound server
<chegee> ...
<BBLake> ok, appreciate the idea favro, but it still took forever.    THe only other thing i messed with lately was the pulse audio settings
<BBLake> is that a boot killer?
<BBLake> if not, what is the best way to diagnosis booting issues.  (took 2 minutes a few days back)
<favro> BBLake: I would try a boot without the splash so I could read what's happening
<tom_> BBLake: is it hanging before getting to x
<tom_> BBLake: if so in grub remove splash, and possible quite (this give alot of info)
<BBLake> not sure how to remove splash
<ign0ramus> BBLake: you can also see startup scripts if you boot into Recovery Mode
<BBLake> i should remove quite as well
<favro> BBLake: at grub does your boot menu show?
<tom_> in grub go to the ubuntu line and click e then remove the words splash and quiet
<BBLake> see, i don't get those options in grub ...it's weird.  today at my office it did...But now it doesn't give the options, but takes forever.
<BBLake> can i access grub from within ubuntu?
<tom_> yes it should be at /boot/grub/menu.lst
<anom01y> ign0ramus: I fixed the avidemux problem, you should check yours too..
<tom_> well the menu anyway
<anom01y> in preferences->audio->audio device, you have to type default in the box
<ign0ramus> anom01y: yup, i just saw that
<anom01y> remove the other text and replace it with "default"
<anom01y> weird
<ign0ramus> anom01y: did you see it here? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=513901
<anom01y> yeah I did
<ign0ramus> haha :)
<BBLake> i see that file, but not sure about what to do with it tom
<BBLake> Do i edit the splash settings in that file?
<anom01y> its best to google things before flipping out I guess
<anom01y> :)
<ign0ramus> anom01y: it worked before with oss, but like i said, i haven't used it in forever, and the sound didn't work any more
<BBLake> It seems there are more than one kernels.  Is this normal?
<favro> yep
<BBLake> ok...so if i want to see the start-up script, and what's hanging i have to disable splash?
<BBLake> # defoptions=quiet splash
<favro> BBLake: just delete splash from the kernel line
<favro> BBLake: near the bottom
<favro> of the file
<rocio> como cambiio un tema en kubuntu?
<favro> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<BBLake> should i delete quite as well?   ANd do i do this for all kernels?
<favro> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<ign0ramus> BBLake: you only need to do it on the kernel you normally load (unless you use all of them)
<favro> BBLake: I would remove quiet and splash for the default kernel
<BBLake> lol..i don/t know how i got more than one.
<ign0ramus> BBLake: from apt-get updating
<BBLake> oh...so it's normal to have multiples...Can't grasp the concept...How do i determine my default kernel?
<BBLake> the latest one i presume?
<ign0ramus> BBLake: usually, yeah
<ign0ramus> BBLake: whatever's highlighted by default when you boot up
<carutsu> !xscreensaver
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xscreensaver
<ign0ramus> BBLake: there's a good management tool called qgrubeditor, but we'll talk about that later
<BBLake> that's the thing igno, i don't see any options to chose when i boot up...I goes right to the login screen.
<BBLake> i don't even see the ubuntu loading w9indow (with the ogo and the progress bar)
<BBLake> but, i have removed splash from the latest kernel version.   and will try and reboot.
<ign0ramus> BBLake: kk
<favro> BBLake: wait
<BBLake> ok
<favro> in the menu.lst file is a line to hide the menu - make sure it is set to not hide it
<favro> it's near the top
<rocio> para español?
<favro> hiddenmenu=false
<ign0ramus> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<favro> !es | rocio
<ubottu> rocio: please see above
<BBLake> ## hiddenmenu
<BBLake> # Hides the menu by default (press ESC to see the menu)
<BBLake> #hiddenmenu
<ign0ramus> BBLake: that's the one, but like it says, you can press esc to see the menu
<rocio> thanks. its the  first time I use linux and and dont use to it
<BBLake> i'd like to change the setting to show by default....Where do i put =false
<BBLake> the top or the bottom of those three lines?
<BBLake> ## hiddenmenu
<BBLake> # Hides the menu by default (press ESC to see the menu)
<BBLake> #hiddenmenu
<ign0ramus> BBLake: are you editing your /boot/grub/menu.lst file?
<BBLake> trying to.
<ign0ramus> BBLake: can you pastebin it?
<ign0ramus> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<BBLake> i've got copied. how do i pastebin...sending it now
<ign0ramus> BBLake: huh? copy it, go to pastebin, pastebin it, submit, and post url here
<BBLake> way neat
<BBLake> http://paste.ubuntu.com/47287/
<ign0ramus> there you go :)
<ign0ramus> BBLake: except you didn't paste your menu.lst file.... xD
<BBLake> i already took the splash out
<BBLake> http://paste.ubuntu.com/47288/
<BBLake> not sure what i pasted the first time?
<BBLake> second time looks like it worked
<BBLake> is anything unusual:?  the linux os is on a dedicated hard drive, don't know why it's get something about windows at the bottom
<ign0ramus> BBLake: looks good... except you still have 'quiet' on your newest (default) kernel...
<ign0ramus> BBLake: isn't that what you were trying to get rid of?
<BBLake> ok, i thought it was just splash i was geting rid of
<BBLake> what about the show grub menu at startup always?
<ign0ramus> BBLake: [7:37PM] <favro> BBLake: I would remove quiet and splash for the default kernel
<BBLake> i'm going to delete quite from them all
<BBLake> ok, going now.
<BBLake> all kernel's have quiet removed.    Now i'll be able to read start-up script and see where it's hanging?
<ign0ramus> BBLake: if 'hiddenmenu' is commented, your grub should show on startup
<ign0ramus> BBLake: yep
<BBLake> ## 'hiddenmenu'
<BBLake> # Hides the menu by default (press ESC to see the menu)
<BBLake> #'hiddenmenu'
<BBLake> like that?
<BBLake> ign0, you can't see anything in grub that's holding it up?
<ign0ramus> BBLake: no - http://www.debianadmin.com/show-and-hide-the-grub-menu-on-ubuntu.html
<ign0ramus> when there's a hash (#) in front of a line, it gets ignored.  if it says 'hidden' but is hashed out, then 'hidden' will be ignored (ie, it will show)
<anom01y> anyone know a good program that plays both audio files and video files ?
<ign0ramus> anom01y: vlc
<anom01y> does it make playlists ?
<BBLake> hmm..it won't let me save the changes...permissions
<ign0ramus> BBLake: you have to be superuser to edit files in /boot/... use 'kdesu kate /boot/grub/menu.lst' to be able to save changes
<anom01y> I have a friend who is a complete newb, I installed Linux to his system, but he doesnt like how he has to switch from amarok to mplayer all the time. lol
<anom01y> when he downloaded his music he downloaded both videos and mp3s, and now they are all mixed up
<favro> BBLake: close without saving then   alt+F2   and type   kdesu kate /boot/grub/menu.lst
<BBLake> command kate not found...grr
<favro> BBLake: kate is an editor - choose another e.g. kwrite
<ign0ramus> BBLake: try kedit
<ign0ramus> or kwrite :)
<favro> nano vim
<favro> hehe
<anom01y> cool yeah vlc will work good
<ign0ramus> favro: he'll get killed with the keyboard shortcuts!
<ign0ramus> anom01y: afaik, it doesn't organize your library, though
<anom01y> yeah thats fine
<ign0ramus> anom01y: but it does play *everything* and the new version just came out like yesterday :)
<BBLake> ok got it..everything but disabling hidden menu.   still not sure because one has two hashes the other has one
<anom01y> I tried installing a amarok script for him to play video's but I couldnt get it
<ign0ramus> BBLake: it ignores after the first hash, so you could have a hundred, and it doesn't matter
<pteague> you could also try the mythtv packages, but that kinda eats up a set amount of space (your entire desktop by default)
<anom01y> I set the script on "run" and tried opening a video file, but it did not work properly
<ign0ramus> anom01y: i saw that too, but it doesn't look ready
<BBLake> that clears it up
<cleber> Sou novato neste bate-papo
<BBLake> ok, going for the reboot..should i be looking for something in particular?
<ign0ramus> BBLake: yeah, a hangup xD
<BBLake> ok. be back in an hour..lol
<cleber> Cara, só eu falo português por aqui?
<ign0ramus> !pg | cleber
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pg
<ign0ramus> shoot, i don't remember the abbreviation xD
<ign0ramus> !br
<ubottu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt por ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<ign0ramus> woot!
<cleber> Valeu... Estou saindo e passo para outra sala.
<ign0ramus> ok
<BBLake> hmmm..ok  nothing changed...lol     Didn't see any script or option or anything...just right to the login screen after considerable time
<BBLake> maybe a 12 minute boot time is normal?
<ign0ramus> BBLake: weird... did you try my original suggestion- to boot into Recovery Mode?
<ign0ramus> BBLake: no, it's not normal
<BBLake> don't have th eoption...it blows past th eopportunity to select which one so quickly.
<ign0ramus> BBLake: press ESC
<BBLake> ok, i will try and hit esc....what will the recovery mode do to help me troubleshoot?
<ign0ramus> BBLake: it should show all startup scripts running
<BBLake> ok, brb
<afeijo> how to make kopete open MSN new msgs on Firefox?
<afeijo> new emails
<chris_____> uuhm totem is playing my dvd only in spanish... :)
<ign0ramus> chris_____: use vlc or kaffeine?
<chris_____> totem isnt so great?
<ign0ramus> chris_____: not in my experience... maybe someone else can vouch for it, but i've never really liked it
<chris_____> ign0ramus: thanks! :)
<ign0ramus> chris_____: np
<chris_____> will kaffeine work fine in gnome?
<ign0ramus> chris_____: sure will- it may download some dependcies, but you can run it.  I suggest VLC
<ign0ramus> new version is in the repos now
<larryalk> Where can I _download_ a fresh copy of sources.list for Kubuntu 8.04.1?
<chris_____> installing vlc..
 * SkEmO is rebooting, bbasap
<ign0ramus> larryalk: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=739119
<larryalk> ign0ramus, Thanks for that info.  I had hoped to find an official Cannonical site to d/l from
<larryalk> ign0ramus, I found one once but have lost it.
<DreadKnight> ign0ramus: is it using qt4  for the GUI? porting complete?
<ign0ramus> larryalk: they're in Adept
<ign0ramus> DreadKnight: what? vlc?
<chris_____> ign0ramus: tony soprano speaks english now (sort of) thanks :)
<ign0ramus> chris_____: cool... glad it works for you!
<DreadKnight> ign0ramus: yes; they are aiming for nice qt GUI; screw gtk+ it seems
<ign0ramus> DreadKnight: the version in the repos is gtk
<BBLake> back...did not work.  my finger hurts from hitting ESC so much....nothing....
<DreadKnight> ign0ramus: nice project (backend at least for now); so i guess i have to wait longer then
<ign0ramus> DreadKnight: i tried to compile a version this morning, and it was using qt to build, but it would not 'make install' :(
<DreadKnight> ign0ramus: oh i see
<ign0ramus> DreadKnight: so i don't know how it would have looked, but it was definitely using qt to build...
<BBLake> igno, should i do a re-install, and chuck it up to experience?   I'm planning on starting a solid back-up plan before making any changes i'm not 100% about
<ign0ramus> BBLake: try installing qgrubeditor... there's a lot of options for your grub, and it's easy to configure
<DreadKnight> ign0ramus: it's going the right way :-) gtk+ is depracated anyways; qt4.5 can use gnome theses as well
<BBLake> ok, will give it a shot prior to the re-install
<ign0ramus> DreadKnight: did you see the qt firefox?  looks promising
<DreadKnight> deprecated*
<Digitel> hello
<larryalk> ign0ramus, I'll look at Adept.  Tnx.
<Digitel> no
<Digitel> español
<DreadKnight> ign0ramus: seen screenshots but heard it's not really usable; looking forward to a webkit browser (arora; chrome; konqueror)
<ign0ramus> larryalk: no problem
<ign0ramus> DreadKnight: i wish mozilla would use WebKit, but Gecko is their flagship...
<DreadKnight> ign0ramus: yeah; well firefox might be dumped from ubuntu since the EULA issue
<Digitel> lol
<Digitel> c:
<BBLake> igno, do you think it's because the grub sees a windows os out there that is not out there?
<ign0ramus> DreadKnight: what, just dumped as a default browser?
<sobczyk> DreadKnight: I think theyll just fork it
<penguiniator> DreadKnight: not according to Mark Shuttleworth
<ign0ramus> BBLake: run "sudo update-grub"
<Digitel> good bye
<DreadKnight> sobczyk: they'll probably replace it with iceweasel (neat, used it for a while) or emphaty (soon using webkit!)
<DreadKnight> ign0ramus: yeah, and move it to another repository
<BBLake> ok, and i chose their recomendations...  it is updated..
<sobczyk> they can create their ow brand,  hough iceweasel would be the smartest choice
<BBLake> I interviewed Mark Shuttleworth last thursday for my radio show...Should have asked him about FF
<ign0ramus> BBLake: ok, you can also remove unwanted (old) kernels in Adept
<ign0ramus> BBLake: a little housekeeping, you know
<BBLake> Is that a good idea?, maybe keep the last three type of thing
<BBLake> so are kernels, like restore points in a sense?
<DreadKnight> emphaty = default gnome browser; great integration into gnome; nice way of installing addons; will soon use the great webkit; best choice imho
<ign0ramus> BBLake: do you ever use them?  you can keep them all, if you want
<BBLake> i NEVER use them. didnt know they existed until just now.
<BBLake> don't want to delete them, maybe i can use an older one to bypass thiss boot issue
<BBLake> i'm going to use grub editor to change my default kernel, see if it will boot faster
<ign0ramus> BBLake: kernels are not like restore points - it the base of the operating system, which gets updated frequently.  if  you're using a newer one, and everything works, you can ditch the old ones
<DreadKnight> sudo apt-get autoremove
<ign0ramus> DreadKnight: autoremove gets rid of older kernels?
<DreadKnight> BBLake: you can choose which kernel to boot, from boot options
<BBLake> ok, i get you.  Restore points are my next project.  Can't have these types of issues arise without a back-up..I'd hate to have to re-install because of this issue
<sobczyk> ign0ramus: you should  leave one just in case
<DreadKnight> ign0ramus: yeah;
<ign0ramus> sobczyk: i agree.
<ign0ramus> DreadKnight: that seems a little over-reaching, but i've never had a problem
<BBLake> changing my default kernel is a good idea..seems like the logical next step here
<DreadKnight> any guys around here using a tablet pc?
<ign0ramus> nope
<ign0ramus> BBLake: which kernel are you running?
<BBLake> I am at work,  on XP however.  They are wicked..I'm a new fan of the thinkpads.
<BBLake> 2.6.24-19-generic
<ign0ramus> BBLake: i think 24-21-generic is in the regular repos... maybe upgrade?
 * DreadKnight hates how linux distros are so stupid regarding tablet pc's... an infinite number of guides on the internet on how to hack the stuff yourself, each in a different but similar way, yet no distro implements an out of the box solution
<BBLake> quickest way to upgrade?
<BBLake> my pc hasn't asked me for an upgrade in a while.
<ign0ramus> BBLake: " sudo apt-get update && upgrade "
<sobczyk> ign0ramus: I have too the 24-19 you have proposed repos?
<BBLake> ok, going for it.
<ign0ramus> sobczyk: i honestly don't know which repo my kernel came from :/
<BBLake> we shall see
<sobczyk> I had some problems with 24-20 not booting up, was from proposed
<ign0ramus> sobczyk: i do have all repos Adept offers checked, and a bunch of others (medibuntu, etc)
<ign0ramus> sobczyk: the generic version?
<sobczyk> yes
<DreadKnight> anyone around familiar with opensuse? would like some feedback about it (version 11 hopefully, using KDE)
<BBLake> i think i just upgraded..went quick
<larryalk> ign0ramus, Unfortunately the sources.list downloaded from your suggestion is so different I can't compare it to the orig sources.list from the install.
<sobczyk> grep proposed /etc/apt/sources.list
<larryalk> ign0ramus, Do you know where i can d/l it from a site that will give me the same info in the same order as the install cdrom?
<compilerwriter> !live cd
<ubottu> The Ubuntu Desktop CD is a "LiveCD" which can be run without altering existing files on your harddrive. Especially useful for testing your hardware's compatibility, it also includes an install option.
<BBLake> ok igno....moved kernel back to 14 to see if that resolves boot issue
<ign0ramus> anyone know how to get a completely clean (default) sources.list file for Hardy?
<sobczyk> ubuntuforums maybe
<ign0ramus> can you rm the current one and have Adept generate a new one?
<larryalk> ign0ramus, Where would Adept gen a new one?  In /etc/apt?
<burner> anyone playing with vlc 0.9.2 yet?
<sobczyk> Adept parses the file sources.list
<larryalk> sobczyk, Problem is I don't trust the sources.list I have now.
<ign0ramus> burner: got mine today
<burner> well where's my deb? :)
<ign0ramus> burner: it's in the repos
<ign0ramus> burner: you have to purge the old one first
<BluesKaj> is there a fix for the K3B upgrade that keeps going in circles in the adept notifier ?
<sobczyk> k3b has a broken dependency
<sobczyk> wait till the dependant package gets upgraded
<DreadKnight> i wonder how many months it takes to fix a broken dependency xD
<DreadKnight> sudo apt-get remove k3b if it bothers you :D
<sobczyk> I wonder how it ended up in the repos
 * burner shrugs and keeps getting 0.8.6.release.h-1ubuntu1 for vlc
 * burner can wait :\
<DreadKnight> i want qt frontend for vlc xD
<ign0ramus> BluesKaj: i purged the old k3b and config files, and updated && installed k3b... works now
<larryalk> ign0ramus, Adept doesn't want to gen a new sources.list for me.
<ign0ramus> larryalk: i just moved my sources.list file to my desktop, and 'sudo apt-get update'd, and it used just the basic repos
<DreadKnight> ign0ramus: that worked like charm; BluesKaj you should try it
<ign0ramus> larryalk: no, strike, that, it used some other sources... where the heck did they come from?  Hang on... xD
<larryalk> ign0ramus, I'll try that.  Have moved my sources* files to a temp dir.
<ign0ramus> larryalk: yeah, move them somewhere else, check all the repos in Adept, and Fetch Updates
<ign0ramus> larryalk: hopefully that will generate a clean file for you
<burner> DreadKnight: did you see the new vlc?  0.9.2 is qt4 based
<szakulec> DreadKnight: good news- vlc switched to QT4 for 0.9.x
<larryalk> ign0ramus, I checked only the repos in the first page.  Here I go.
<DreadKnight> burner: where do i get it from?
<DreadKnight> szakulec: i know, but haven't tried it out yet, not sure where to find it
<burner> DreadKnight: it should be in the repos soon enough
<DreadKnight> do they have a repo for ubuntu for now or debs?
<DreadKnight> i really hope the GUI isn't that crappy anymore
<szakulec> DreadKnight: http://www.videolan.org/vlc/download-ubuntu.html
<burner> that doesn't have updated packages
<ign0ramus> i got the new version from the repos... i had to purge the old version first
<DreadKnight> indeed, remember i tried it.. at least it didn't had a few days ago
<ign0ramus> it looks gtk though...
<larryalk> ign0ramus, sudo apt-get updates gave me a new file with only 3 comments in it - no repos
<DreadKnight> hmm
<ign0ramus> larryalk: did you Fetch Updates in Adept?
<DreadKnight> vlc 8.6.0 in repo.. darn
<ign0ramus> DreadKnight: how the heck did i get the new version then?
<DreadKnight> ign0ramus: you tell me ! T_T
<DreadKnight> ign0ramus: added any repo for it?
<burner> ign0ramus: i think you're full of crap ;)  http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=vlc&searchon=names&suite=intrepid&section=all
<ign0ramus> DreadKnight: i tried compiling, but it said it failed to install, so i purged vlc in konsole, and 'apt-get install vlc' ... that was it
<DreadKnight> intrepid?
<sobczyk> the last time I tried vlc 9.x it wasn't stable
<ign0ramus> DreadKnight: unless my install failed because the old vlc was still there...
<DreadKnight> heh
<larryalk> ign0ramus, Adept won't let me fetch updates even though I checked all the boxes except source code.
<ign0ramus> larryalk: :/
<burner> sobczyk: just released today
<sobczyk> vlc 9.x today?
<DreadKnight> it seems so
<larryalk> ign0ramus, There is no box that would do something in the Software Sources window.
<DreadKnight> http://www.videolan.org/vlc/
<sobczyk> I used the sources
<ign0ramus> DreadKnight: i'm not lying - http://i33.tinypic.com/5euxbt.png
<sobczyk> back then
<burner> ign0ramus: nice :)  it was me calling you out on it though... not DreadKnight ;)
<ign0ramus> burner: either way - apt says i have the new version...
<BluesKaj> larryalk, did you check third party software as well ?
<larryalk> sobczyk, I don't need the sources.  Have compiled much since my Slackware days.
<larryalk> BluesKaj, no
<sobczyk> I do dev with qt4 so I don't mind
<burner> ign0ramus: i see that... i want it!
<ign0ramus> burner: i don't have a vlc repo or anything... i don't know how i got it
<burner> i'm sure it's just a matter of time
<ign0ramus> alright - football time for me
<ign0ramus> gnite guys
<larryalk> sobczyk, There is only a Reset and Close box in the Software Sources window.  How the heck do i do something?
<sobczyk> http://nightlies.videolan.org/
<DreadKnight> i think the default ubuntu repositories are updated first rather then the local ones; always happens a small desyncronization :P
<sobczyk> Software sources? aptitude?
<larryalk> DreadKnight, Where can I download the sources.list from U or Kubuntu ?
<DreadKnight> larryalk: http://ubuntu-virginia.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4891154
<DreadKnight> sobczyk: ran into that before; i'm not using intrepid, remember it had broken dependencies on hardy; should use debian one instead or what? :P
<sobczyk> you can
<pteague> is there a way that i can test the individual hard drives? lshw gets to a certain point & then craps out
<sobczyk> tes for what? badblocks?
<pteague> i can't figure out which 1 is bad... my raid5 crapped out & trying to reassemble it's showing only 1 drive attaching
<larryalk> DreadKnight, It seems Adept does the update - when you hit the Close button.  I'm supposed to figure that out?
<DreadKnight> larryalk: ? :\
<pteague> i'm thinking i've got bad blocks on my /, but not sure...  which could corrupt the programs i'm trying to run to test the raid drives...  i know 1 of the raid drives was dying, but / is an old ide
<larryalk> DreadKnight, I only got a single line of standard sources in the file.  I'll try the url you sent.
<DreadKnight> larryalk: well, there is the sources.list posted there
<DreadKnight> it should solve your problem
<sobczyk> pteague: badblocks can test for badsectors
<sobczyk> read the manpage though
<larryalk> DreadKnight, The sources list I justs d/l is for Ubuntu.  Would that be the same as the list for Kubuntu?
<DreadKnight> larryalk: ubuntu shares repo with derivates...
<DreadKnight> kubuntu, xubuntu..
<larryalk> DreadKnight, OK thanks.  I'll try to edit the file to compare it with my old sources.list.
<DreadKnight> larryalk: good luck :-)
<larryalk> DreadKnight, Tnx.
<sobczyk> http://git.videolan.org/?p=vlc.git;a=summary
<sobczyk> 9.2 is 42 hr old be a man get from the git HEAD :]
<fiXXXerMet> Hi everyone.  Just installed lm-sensors and hddtemp.  Both can read / display values just fine.  What is a good frontend to see this information?
<DreadKnight> sobczyk: that's pretty active
<DreadKnight> use bzr and launchpad damn it xD
<DreadKnight> (launchpad's fault for being so ubuntu centric i guess)
<fiXXXerMet> who??
<favro> fiXXXerMet: I like conky
<sobczyk> vlc has a subtitle display option?
<sobczyk> the new one?
<larryalk> DreadKnight, Just to let you know that your url worked fine to d/l a sources.list in the same order as my old one.  Now I'm confident.  Many thanks.
<DreadKnight> larryalk: cool; google ftw :-)
<fiXXXerMet> favro: conky seems nice!
<fiXXXerMet> Just need to configure it right.
<favro> there's a post on the forums about showing conky screenshots with rc files
<DreadKnight> I've found a VLC 0.9.2 ppa/repository for Hardy! horay
<DreadKnight> deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/c-korn/ubuntu hardy main
<sobczyk> I'm getting the sources
<sobczyk> wonder if I have all the deps
<DreadKnight> works nicely but i don't see any shortcuts for now at least..
<sobczyk> DreadKnight: /usr/share/applications
<sobczyk> there are the shortcuts
<sobczyk> you can create your own :)
<DreadKnight> sobczyk: i'm running it from konsole actually; right click open with vlc etc still buggy
<DreadKnight> anyway, looks pretty sweet
<Digitel> que viva la Republica Bolivariana de Venezula y nuestro presidente Hugo chavez fria patria o muerte venseremos
<DreadKnight> (something like this http://img176.imageshack.us/my.php?image=444aa444xj4.jpg )
<Digitel> que viva la Republica Bolivariana de Venezula y nuestro presidente Hugo chavez fria patria o muerte venseremos
<burner> Digitel: que?
<Digitel> who lives the Bolivarian Republic of Venezula and our president Hugo Chávez Frías homeland or death Vens, against the North American empire
<Digitel> contra el imperio norte americano
<Digitel> patria o muerte venseremos  con chavez y venezuela
<burner> yo vivo in el imperio
<sobczyk> I hate autotools, for every dependency error you have to run the damn thing from the beggining
<Digitel> aqui en venezuela no gusta de los norte americanos imperialista
<Digitel> ya tenemos f-16 ruso
<burner> Digitel: aqui en los estados unidos, no gusta los norte americanos imperialista tambien
<DreadKnight> Digitel: can you please go somewhere else with your politics/spam please? Thanks
<Digitel> ok
<Digitel> que bien
<SkEmO> o.o
<burner> :)
<DreadKnight> gracias xD
<SkEmO> si eres de EU, por que hablas en español?
<SkEmO> damn lies!
<BluesKaj> !es | SkEmO
<ubottu> SkEmO: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<DreadKnight> :)
<SkEmO> ;O
<SkEmO> how dare you!
<SkEmO> :P
<SkEmO> i just type one sentence in spanish and i get the  thingy
<SkEmO> :(
<Digitel> living bolivarina the republic of venezuela
<burner> me gusta los communidad de ubuntu donde la gente hablas en muchas linguas
<Digitel> ook
<burner> anyone rockin todays flash player update?
<burner> the full screen performance blows here
<Digitel> helicoteros chino ya llego a venezuela igual con los aviones F-16
<burner> Digitel: take that off topic crap somewhere else, por favor :)
<Digitel> ok
<Digitel> ya
<tom_> !chroot
<ubottu> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebootstrapChroot use this to build 32 bit environments on a 64 bit box
<corsario> i'm not undesstand translate my kubuntu for ptbr
<corsario> help
<NickPresta> Hey All
<BluesKaj> hi NickPresta ..ltns!
<NickPresta> BluesKaj, yep. Long time indeed. I sort of decided to get off the computer and stuff this summer and just enjoy being outside, friends and anything else I miss out on during the busy school year. =)
<mefisto__> DreadKnight: did you install vlc from that ppa repo?
<BluesKaj> right ...been busy here as well..just got back on yesterday after a month of projects and moving & travelling
<tom_> is it possible to access my real /boot from a chroot
<DreadKnight> mefisto__: yes
<BBLake> evening all.....question about the login window.   I had the ubuntu studio themed login window at some point, and removed....I tried to reinstall, but it said already installed.   How do i add it back in?
<BBLake> also is start-up manager a good app to grab?
<mefisto__> DreadKnight: video didn't work for me
<DreadKnight> mefisto__: it's problematic but works; fire it up from konsole by typing in "vlc"
<surgy> hey guys hows it going?
<Daisuke_Ido> DreadKnight: speaking of - heard anything about .9.2 actually making the repos this year/
<mefisto__> BBLake: ubuntu studio used gdm by default, doesn't it?
<DreadKnight> Daisuke_Ido: might make it into intrepid i hope; someone might backport it to hardy after all
<BBLake> i just don't see it in the options anymore mefisto.  I took it out on someone's recomendations, and can't get it back
<DreadKnight> mefisto__: yes as i recall, gnome based distro
<surgy> I just built me a new computer amd x2 5000+ geforce 8800gt 2gb ram and 500 gb hdd, and now I want to make kubuntu into a speed demon. any suggestions?
<mefisto__> BBLake: sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm
<DreadKnight> surgy: 64 bits!
<NickPresta> surgy, it should already be fast :)
<mefisto__> BBLake: and choose gdm when asked
<surgy> it is running 64bit version and it is very fast
<surgy> but i think it could be faster
<NickPresta> I have a similar setup
<BBLake> it didn't ask?
<BBLake> running again
<NickPresta> surgy, how much faster? 1 second?
<BBLake> do i need a restart in order for changes to take effect?   Basically, i know the login theme is installed.
<surgy> well my boto time could be improved i think. first off i want it to skip the login screen by auto logging me in
<BBLake> just can't get login windows manager to find it
<surgy> how do i do that?
<BBLake> ran the command however.
<surgy> boot*
<surgy> also when Im running dual monitors using my tv as one monitor and a crt 15 inch it only displays on the  first monitor connected]
<DreadKnight> wtf is the matter with flash again? oh my
<mefisto__> BBLake: so do you get kdm (the kde login window) or gdm without the ubuntustudio theme?
<BBLake> testing. brb
<BBLake> not sure, but i believe the ugly light blue one
<DreadKnight> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (a recent version for !Dapper is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<BBLake> damn, i know this is supposede to be easy...why can't i get that back in as an option.  I rebooted and it is the gnome login theme still..everything else i've converted to the UbuntuStudio.
<BBLake> is it a particular file that i can search for on my box?
<mefisto__> BBLake: I don't use gnome so I'm not exactly sure, but I think there should be "login window" or something in the system submenu, where you can choose the theme that gdm will use
<BBLake> there is, but the option for the ubuntustudio theme is not there.   But i know it's installed on my box..just can't get it in as an option
<mefisto__> sudo apt-get install --reinstall ubuntustudio-gdm-theme
<BBLake> right on...that was it...i swear linux guys should run the world...(if they arent already)
<BBLake> thanks mefisto.  Someone told me it was the kde themes destroying my boot.  But it's more kernel specific.
<BBLake> If i boot from kernel .14 no issue,  kernel .19 takes 12 minutes.
<mn> 12 min to boot?
<BBLake> Don't know how to resolve, but that's my next project, now that i'm back to square one
<BBLake> brutal i know.  can't figure out what it is, but someone mentioned it was the login theme.  ??? (didn't make much sense)
<BBLake> with an older kernel (still trying to figure out the concept), it boots much quicker.  Maybe a corrupt kernel?
<mn> hmm, i don't know
<mn> it could be
<mn> if you're booting the same thing then it wouldn't be more auto-run apps or anything
<BBLake> do auto-run apps begin before the login screen?   (something else to check)
<BBLake> seems they wouldn't start until after i login
<mn> in Win they do
<mefisto__> BBLake: if you have ubuntustudio, you should have a realtime kernel installed.  the grub menu entries should have -rt on the end.
<mn> well maybe not apps but scripts
<BBLake> is there a difference between ubuntustudio, and a ubuntustudio theme?   thought i was downloading wallpaper and login theme
<mn> What's a realtime kernel?
<BBLake> checking grub menu though
<juan-intrepid> if my kernels are missing from /boot how do i put them back there, ive done update-initramfs but i dont think thats enough
<mefisto__> mn: realtime kernel is important for audio work. it gives audio the highest priority, to aviod skips and glitches when recording, etc, and to maintain good audio syncing
<mn> oh, i don't think I need that then.  I don't really do the multimedia thing
<BBLake> i would like to broadcast through ubuntu, but unfortunately that's the last thing holding me back from windows.    the realtime kernel might be the solution
<mefisto__> BBLake: if you've installed ubuntustudio-desktop that should have installed an rt kernel
<mefisto__> BBLake: eg, my default kernel displayed at the top of the grub menu is Ubuntu 8.04.1, kernel 2.6.24-21-rt
<mn> 2.6.24 is the newest in the repos right?
<BBLake> hmm..not there...it doesn't show the -rt..maybe that is the problem with the boot-up...if ubuntu is looking for the realtime kernel
<BBLake> how can i upgrade to that kernel, and do you recommend it?
<juan-intrepid> a realtime kernel will not speed up boot and realtime kernels are lest test then the standard so i wouldnt recomend it
<mefisto__> BBLake: sudo apt-get install linux-image-rt
<mefisto__> BBLake: but if you installed ubuntustudio-desktop (or installed your system from the ubuntustudio cd) it should have installed the realtime kernel
<BBLake> i did not...Again, i thought i was just downloading the theme....i have a standard ubuntu install, and have added (what i thought) was just flashy ubuntustudio wallpaper, and themes, and login etc.
<BBLake> perhaps my pc is just as confused as i am
<mefisto__> BBLake: if you want ubuntustudio, you can sudo apt-get install ubuntustudio-desktop
<mefisto__> BBLake: that will install lots of audio and video apps
<BBLake> i have done that...and have the apps
<mefisto__> BBLake: as well as the realtime kernel, of course
<BBLake> i believe i have everything but the .rt kernel.
<BBLake> hmmm, it says i have it when i ran the linux image-rt
<BBLake> i guess i have it then
<BBLake> so, i'm going to try and reboot into the older kernel, see what happens.
<mefisto__> BBLake: look at your grub menu: cat /boot/grub/menu.lst
<mn> Why can I not find OO.o-math??
<CoJaBo-Eee> Is is possible to change the icons of items in Network Folders in Dolphin?
<BBLake> i did, nothing says -rt.  perhaps a reboot will bring it up as an option.  It said already installed when i ran the command you pasted
<BBLake> but not showing in grub
<BBLake> linux-image-rt is already the newest version.
<mefisto__> BBLake: something odd is going on. try installing with the --reinstall option: sudo apt-get install --reinstall linux-image-rt
<BBLake> ok, it loaded i saw -rt...
<BBLake> it shouldbe in grub at this point?
<mefisto__> BBLake: take a look: cat /boot/grub/menu.lst
<ubuntu_> amigos, me pueden dar el enlace de Kubuntu español?
<BBLake> yep, the latest two have it, it was way down at th ebottom.  gonig to try and reboot to that kernel, then see if it resolves the issue
<BBLake> If not, i may just wipe this hard drive, start from scratch...not sure where i went wrong, but i cannot handle a 12 minute boot
<mefisto__> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<ubuntu_> ubottu: thanks
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<CoJaBo-Eee> I can change it if I copy the link anywhere else, but in Network Folders it always shows a question mark.
<BBLake> brb..thanks mefisto....assuming this works anyway
<sidereal42> ubottu: hello
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<sidereal42> ubottu: are you a bot?
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about are you a bot?
<CoJaBo-Eee> lol
<mefisto__> CoJaBo-Eee: right-click the items and go to properties. you should be able to change the icon by clicking the icon shown in properties
<CoJaBo-Eee> mefisto__: That option shows up and lets me select one, but when the item is in Network Places it ignores the icon change and shows the question mark one instead.
<mefisto__> CoJaBo-Eee: kde3? and have you changed the kde icon theme?
<CoJaBo-Eee> mefisto__: KDE 4.1
<mefisto__> CoJaBo-Eee: looks like the icon theme that comes with kde4 is incomplete. you could try installing another one from kde-look.org or downloading extra icons for the default kde4 theme (oxygen)
<CoJaBo-Eee> Would that fix it tho? It lest me select icons, just not when the item is in Network Places.
<mefisto__> kde4 icons are here: /usr/lib/kde4/share/icons/oxygen/ kde3 icons are here: /usr/share/icons/
<Wicked> hello all. how can i force konqueror to always used the detailed view? when i look at a pick then hit back...it switches view to thumbnail
<BBLake> OK...i am convinced, some kernels take forever to boot....other kernels boot in 1 minute
<mefisto__> CoJaBo-Eee: you could try symlinking the icons you want to use in kde4 from the kde3 locations
<BBLake> so the question is why?
<mefisto__> BBLake: was the rt kernel slow to boot?
<BBLake> yes..brutal...
<BBLake> all of them are except for .14, and i have no idea why
<CoJaBo-Eee> mefisto__: The problem isn't that I can't find the icons, it is that after I select them they aren't used if the item is in the Network Places folder.
<LeeJunFan> omg, what a pain that was - just got alsa all setup with different mixers for amarok,notifications, and got amarok to play stereo mp3's out all 6 speakers.
<mefisto__> CoJaBo-Eee: what if you choose the icon by going through the "browse..." button and choosing a specific file?
<CoJaBo-Eee> mefisto__: Same problem, it doesn't seem to matter what icon I choose. But if I copy the item out of network places, it changes fine.
<CoJaBo-Eee> Seems like the Network Places folder is treated specially, and that breaks icon changing.
<isaac_> is it possible in konqueror to do a split view with one being a konsole session?
<isaac_> i swear i have dont somethign similar to it before
<mefisto__> isaac_: I think it's F4. I don't know because my F4-F8 buttons don't work on this keyboard
<mefisto__> isaac_: you can add a button for it on the toolbar (show terminal emulator)
<isaac_> thats it!!
<isaac_> thank you!
<mefisto__> isaac_: you might want to try installing yakuake
<isaac_> what is it?
<ubuntu_> amigos, me dan el enlace de Kubuntu en español.
<mefisto__> terminal app that pops down from top of the screen when you press F12
<isaac_> ooo, im going to give it a try
<seba__> link spanish kubuntu irc please
<mefisto__> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<sidereal42> !en
<ubottu> The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<Kevin_> So hi out there. I've got Ubuntu Server Edition installed on a headless box and I've installed the kde-core package onto it. I'm trying to keep my box free of excess software so I don't want to install the entire kde metapackage. How should I go about adding software to Ubuntu/KDE?
<favro> Kevin_: you can install what you like - I do that with fluxbox thunar mousepad etc
<Kevin_> favro, ok thanks
<favro> Kevin_: you've got X working?
<Kevin_> favro, well until about a minute ago I had X runnning and a VNC server working... then I changed some stuff and broke the whole thing >.<
<favro> heh
<CoJaBo> lol
<Kevin_> So if ive got a setup in which I ssh into my server and establish a tunnel, and then connect my vnc client to the established tunnel, would that appear to be a login from localhost (the server accessing "itself") or would that appear to be a remote login?
<favro> !vnc | kevin this has a ssh vnc howto
<ubottu> kevin this has a ssh vnc howto: VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<seba___> hello all please i need Kubuntu IRC spanish
<Kevin_> favro, indeed I have read many guides on setting up a VNC server on my server, my objective is to login using kdm. I've also read many guides on that topic and had it configured until a moment ago when I decided to mess around with the configuration -_- I just wanted to know how kdm would see my connection through the vnc program.
<seba___> hola necesito el link de kubuntu en espanol
<favro> Kevin_: I was under the impression you coudn't login through vnc
<seba___> hola necesito el link de kubuntu en espanol
<favro> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<Kevin_> favro, it is very difficult to set up (it has nearly left me in tears a couple of times) but it is possible and, I hope, will be well worth it once I've worked the kinks out.
<favro> Kevin_: that would be nice info to share in a howto or blog :)
<Kevin_> favro, I've been contemplating that... I hope to do so once I've got the process down and have a fully functional environment (the reason behind my first question)
<Kevin_> favro, :D I just got things working again... now to see if disabling XDMRC or whatever will break em again ^_^
<favro> hehe
<favro> good luck :)
<SkEmO> i might go off suddlenly i must warn you, some transformers are esplodeing around the city
<SkEmO> an no, no decepticons nor autobots -.-"
<Kevin_> favro, sure enough, that one little thing turns out to be all important.... well now I think I've got things secured a bit... all that's left is to install the bells and whistles :) I have the kde-core package installed right now, do you think you could recommend to me some other packages to install?
<favro> Kevin_: depends what you'll be using it for - a filmanager and yext editor would be handy
<favro> s/yext/text/
<Kevin_> favro, got it. Ill look into things... hopefully I'll be able to get things done by saturday and after that, HOWTO time :) thanks for all your help :D cya
<sidereal42> is there any way to make bash's tab completion non-case-sensitive?
<sidereal42> also to anyone here using irssi: any way to hide the join/leave messages?
<anom01y> hi, I installed the tovid package, and I noticed it is not working because a critical program dependency is missing. The name of that program is makedvd, and I am not sure what package that is included with
<anom01y> I also noticed that growisofs is not in the repositories..
<anom01y> does anyone here use tovid ? and if so, how did you get it working ?
<ubuntu_> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<SkEmO> o.O
<SkEmO> O.o
<v6lur> hi: when compiling ktt (kde tengwar tool), i get this error: "configure: error: Qt (>= Qt 3.0.3) (headers and libraries) not found"
<v6lur> libqt3-mt-dev and qt3-dev-tools are installed
<v6lur> what else must i install?
<ocs> (kubuntu 8.04 kde4) hi, for some reasons all the icons in the toolbar are compressed to the left side, and i can't restore the normal situation (in which their position is distribuited trhough the entire bar length.). What can i do? thnks
<favro> ocs: it's #kubuntu-kde4 for kde4 support :)
<Speedy2> Hey all.  Has anyone else had issues running Kubuntu 8.04.1 in VirtualBox?
<Speedy2> I googled and found others reporting this problem, but no real solutions.  I think I ran Kubuntu 8.04 in VBox without issues.
<Speedy2> Host is Vista Home edition, CPU is AMD X2
<haider> hello
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
<ales> Hi all! I run gnome-do in KDE, but whenever I try to open a *.doc or *.pdf file (Files and folders plugin) nothing happens. Programs and other features work ok. What can I do?
<ActionParsnip> ales: do you have kpdf and open office installed
<ales> ActionParsnip: Hi, yes both
<ActionParsnip> ales: have you set default programs for each file type?
<ales> ActionParsnip: Yes, if I open them with konqueror there is no problem (just double-click and works)
<ActionParsnip> ales: ok so whats this gnome do malarky?
<ActionParsnip> ales: ive not seen that one
<ActionParsnip> ales: is it like katapult?
<ales> ActionParsnip: Yes, but better :)
<ales> ActionParsnip: really, it can index my folders - really useful
<ActionParsnip> ales: index folders?
<ActionParsnip> doesnt look bad, I use command line for modt of that stuff
<ales> ActionParsnip: In a way. It doesnt really index them, but it collects all folder and file names for easy access.
<ales> ActionParsnip: Similar to launchy - if you know it
<ActionParsnip> ales: not used it, sorry
<ActionParsnip> ales: you could try cd ~/; ls -a
<ActionParsnip> and renaming the .gnome-do folder (or similar)
<ActionParsnip> Then rerun it
<ales> ActionParsnip: Oh, I understand what you mean.
<ActionParsnip> this will set your settings back to default
<fReAkY[t]> how can I configure my desktop effects?
<ActionParsnip> if its no good, just rename back
<ales> ActionParsnip: I'll try that, thanks
<fReAkY[t]> i mean, configure them myself - what package do i have to install?
<ActionParsnip> !compiz | fReAkY[t]
<ubottu> fReAkY[t]: Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness from KMenu -> System -> Desktop Effects - further help in #compiz-fusion
<ActionParsnip> fReAkY[t]: I think you need ccsm
<ActionParsnip> fReAkY[t]: but the folks in #compiz should be able to help
<fReAkY[t]> ok thank you
<ActionParsnip> np
<ActionParsnip> i also sends folks there as i refuse to help compiz issues
<Linux_Galore> anyone know the candidate release date for 8.10
<Linux_Galore> ie the first none alpha
<ActionParsnip> Linux_Galore: the 30th October or therabots
<Linux_Galore> thats the final release Im talking about the candidate
<ActionParsnip> Linux_Galore: is hardy not working for you??
<Linux_Galore> got a brand new P45 rig
<ActionParsnip> Linux_Galore: i dunno then, i only use official stuff
<Linux_Galore> I need the 2.26 kernel for the new southbridge
<ActionParsnip> Linux_Galore: you could ask in #ubuntu+1
<ActionParsnip> Linux_Galore: you can compile it
<Linux_Galore> ActionParsnip: will do
<ActionParsnip> www.kernel.org
<Linux_Galore> ActionParsnip: I have a life
<ActionParsnip> then you must wait
<ActionParsnip> i have a life too but dont mind compiling kernels
<alx54> can somebody plllzzzz help me for a sec? What does one mean by " I just add the png use flag in my make.conf."? Its on http://tinyurl.com/5rjxo6 and I have the same problem with amarokscreensaver not showing pictures.. they seem to have solved the problem I just dont understand how!? THankS!!
<ActionParsnip> alx54: its just a script, you load it into the script manager afaik
<alx54> <ActionParsnip> yeh I know, it just doesnt work =(
<techbw> hi all, is there a way for me to upgrade using kubuntu 8.04 DVD iso, I can't burn it as laptop does not have dvd rom, nor do I have floppies.
<techbw> I am currently on 7.04
<ActionParsnip> !upgrade | techbw
<ubottu> techbw: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<techbw> thanks checking it out now
<techbw> ok I see it is not supported to upgrade direct from 7.04 to 8.04, then how could I do a complete fresh install from and iso image, I have searched online, but don't quite understand how to get it to boot from a usb removable drive, since the laptop too does not support usb boot option
<techbw> no network boot either
<ActionParsnip> techbw: sudo apt-get install upgrade-manager; kdesu upgrade-manager
<techbw> ok, but then I would have to upgrade via the internet, which I was trying to avoid since it is quite expensive (africa!!!)
<jussi01> techbw: upgrade thru 7.10, then 8.04
<marcreichelt> hi there!
<marcreichelt> I just updated the package gtk-qt-engine, and now all my GTK applications (Firefox, Thunderbird, GIMP) look horrible.
<techbw> there must be a way out there that I can install via my removable usb drive, only problem would be to get the computer to boot from it, there must be a small package that allows this, heard of one that does it, but can't seem to remember the name
<marcreichelt> is this problem known, and what can I do to fix this?
<stdin> techbw: there is no package to give your computer the ability to boot from USB, it's down to the BIOS to have that ability
<marcreichelt> techbw: I think you mean "syslinux"
<marcreichelt> or maybe you mean http://klik.atekon.de/liveusb/
<stdin> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick
<techbw> I think that may be it
<jura> je tu naky cech?
<TiredWolf> !cz
<ubottu> České uživatele žádáme, aby mluvili v kanále #ubuntu anglicky. Česky je možno se domluvit v #ubuntu-cz. Děkujeme.
<marcreichelt> does anybody have an idea about my problem with the gtk-qt-engine?
<wesley_> !adeptfix
<ubottu> If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<marcreichelt> wesley_: do you mean me? I have no problem with APT
<wesley_> no was for myself
<marcreichelt> k ;)
<wesley_> i go irc on and just give a command
<guest71> ciao
<guest73> cordio gay
<tom_> short question as a linux newby:  You all know that if you put a link to an executable into the usr/bin path, it will be accessable form the shell...  is it possible to do the same thing in a directory within my home directory? since I dont have root rights...
<freaky[t]> how can i change my systems' language from german to english?
<tom_> @freaky[t]  System Setttings - > Regional and Language
<rosco> Elo!
<freaky[t]> tom_: are you sure that changes the language of the whole system? (also console apps)?
<laga_> hello. what's a good semantic desktop solution for kde 3.5?
<Dragnslcr> tom_- you can add any directory you want to your PATH environment variable
<tom_> Dragnslcr ahh thx.. where is the best place in kubuntu to do that, if I don't have root rights?
<Dragnslcr> Not sure offhand, but I'd guess that Google will have quite a few hits for setting the path environment variable
<tom_> I would like to have some text file which would list all the directories which get added to the PATH variable when i log in to my account
<marcreichelt> tom_: you can choose any directory you want to
<marcreichelt> I choose /home/<user>/bin for that
<tom_> yope marcreichelt i figured that... Now i want to know where the best place would be to add these paths by default to my shell when i log in to my account
<tom_> like a text file for example with all custom PATh directories which wouldbe called by the shell by default when logging in
<marcreichelt> I would recommend the .bashrc
<tom_> kk.. I'll ty that
<techbw> is there a way to use a boot cd, to start an installation of another distro from hard drive?
<tom_> thx marcreichelt.. seems to work
<techbw> is what I asked actually possible for me to do?
<marcreichelt> techbw: theoretically yes
<marcreichelt> every installation cd does nothing else than to start a simple Linux live system and then executes the installation program
<techbw> how would I be able to run the setup of ubuntu studio from my current installation
<techbw> where is the installation executable located on the ubuntu disks?
<marcreichelt> you have an existing Ubuntu installed on your hard drive?
<techbw> or should I ask is it an executable file that needs to be run ... to start the installation
<marcreichelt> than you can just type "sudo apt-get install ubuntustudio-desktop"
<marcreichelt> but from your normal system, don't use a LiveCD for that
<techbw> problem is bandwidth is expesnive,,,I already have a DVD but my laptop does not have DVD rom
<marcreichelt> ah - you have the Ubuntustudio-DVD?
<techbw> yeah ... ubuntustudio dvd
<techbw> now I can't install it, because I have no means to boot from DVD nor am I able to boot from usb
<marcreichelt> hmm, that is complicated - the easiest way to to that would be to buy or borrow a DVD rom
<techbw> would not help...can't boot from usb...lappie is a bit old
<marcreichelt> hehe, and you want to install _ubuntustudio_ on that? ;)
<techbw> lol...you donm't think it will run???  I had 8.04 running on the lappie
<jussi01> techbw: do you have another pc with a dvd-rom?
<techbw> yes I do...was also thinking of taking hdd out of laptop....and installing on another pc...and just plug it back in to the laptop...have 2.5" ide convertor everything would this work
<jussi01> techbw: you could try net boot.
<techbw> can't net boot...no network adapter...only wireless
<jussi01> oh
<faemir> Anyone know how the qt4 port of adept is coming along?
<faemir> I mean, is it planned for 8.10
<jussi01> faemir: Id ask in #kubuntu-kde4 or #kubuntu-devel
<faemir> Okay, thanks
<techbw> would pcmcia network adapter work for netboot...the one I have is not supported by window$ might work on linux though have not tried
<jussi01> techbw: just explain again what you have, then I can get a an idea...
<techbw> but would my option on removing the hdd and inserting in a desktop to install and then move the hdd back to laptop work?
<techbw> I have a laptop, that does not have DVD rom, does not boot from usb and would like to install ubuntustudio on it
<marcreichelt> techbw: buy a new laptop
<marcreichelt> ;)
<faemir> Get an external drive?
<techbw> i have external drive iso as well as iso extracted on it
<techbw> i have a new laptop and it works fine
<techbw> with ubuntu 8.04
<jussi01> techbw: ok, so what does the lappy have on it atm?
<techbw> it has 7.04 and upgrading via internet would be out cos of the cost
<techbw> free in cost...but badwidth is expensive
<jussi01> techbw: do you have an alternate cd for 7.10? (or can you get one?
<techbw> no, I don't ... 8.04 cd though but not alternate
<techbw> ordered through shipit
<jussi01> right.
<jussi01> does the lappy have a cdrom?
<techbw> yeah it does
<jussi01> ok. I would install the 8.04 you have on it.
<techbw> problem 8.04 does not boot on lappie..works on othe desktop and laptop but not on this one
<jussi01> ahhh
<jussi01> hrm
<techbw> lol
<techbw> 7.04 did the same..think I should write new disk at lower speed, cos that worked on 7.04
<techbw> but from 8.04 install how would I get ubuntustudio on?
<techbw> if I can get 8.04 cd working by re-burning the disk
<TiredWolf> sudo apt-get install ubuntustudio-desktop i believe
<jussi01> techbw: hrm, you could mount the iso of the studio dvd then add it as a repository, or just apt-get it (depending on bandwith cost)
<TiredWolf> and then you probably have to switch to the realtime kernel manually
<jussi01> TiredWolf: his banwidth costs loads...
<jussi01> and the realtime would then be the first kernal on the list
<techbw> so mount iso apt-get cdrom?
<TiredWolf> afraid not
<TiredWolf> at least, last time i tried, "apt-get cdrom" (is that even the right command?) ignored ISOs
<ghostcube> just get isomaster somehow and reedit the iso ?
<techbw> don't know never tried alternate cd before...so would have to search...but you say it does not detect iso images...so thats another thing to overcome
<techbw> is there a way to split the iso into several disks like open suse had multiple disks at a stage
<TiredWolf> techbw, well, try, i'm not 100% sure it doesn't. and if it doesn't, it's probably just a matter of adding the right line to sources.list anyway
<techbw> ok so I would then have to add the exact location on the iso to the repo
<techbw> ?
<TiredWolf> techbw, what i would do is put any Ubuntu CD in the CD drive, do the adding, then look at the new line in sources.list and edit it
<techbw> deb /mount/cdrom/repos/file
<TiredWolf> i don't remember what that line looks like
<TiredWolf> techbw: not sure that works, but you could try (perhaps prepend file://)
<techbw> aaahhh F*&&^ it will just load 8.04 on this machine...and ubuntu studio on the other lappie
<techbw> will try at a later time...just don't have the time right now
<techbw> either that or donate lappie to under privilaged kid or somthing...frikken battery does not work on it so it's more a mobile pc now
<haider> hi
<techbw> thanks for the help guys...will see at a later stage...when I have more time to look into ways to get it working...It's more a learning thing, than I really need to have it.  Testing out all the distros to see which I like more...Kubuntu seems to be my favourite at the moment. Don't like the look of gnome
<haider> how can i make my web cam working ?
<login_> oi
<login_> alguem me ajuda a acessar o amsn??
<techbw> cheers all, will be back later and try and do the install...first will try remove the laptop hdd and install in desktop as I already have conversion adapter to do it..then install on desktop and put it back in laptop...read a blog on how to do that a while back
<login_> <cá>.
<techbw> so hopefully that works, thanks again
<techbw> cheers
<login_> alguem me ajuda a acessar o amsn??
<jussi01> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<hw_> I want to make a script that ask me for a passwd on login. Are there any script API's or script GUI's for KDE?
<jussi01> hw_: err, doesnt kde already do that?
<hw_> jussi01: I want to use this for mount cmd without putting my passwd into /etc/fstab
<hw_> Are there GUI's for the mount cmd?
<jussi01> hw_: its easier just to put you password into an encrpyted file which the fstab checks
<jussi01> hw_: see this page: http://anothersysadmin.wordpress.com/2007/12/17/howto-mount-samba-shares-in-fstab-using-a-credential-file/
<hw_> jussi01: In this case I need a passphrase to de-crypt
<hw_> jussi01: In case you're interessed: kdialog is useful... =)
<TiredWolf> oh yes it is
<ActionParsnip1> yo yo yo
<weyland> i try to use an application that has to use port 5140. is it possible that this port cannot be used or that another application is using it? and how can i find that out?
<ActionParsnip1> weyland: netstat
<ActionParsnip1> weyland: will show whats using it
<ActionParsnip1> weyland: Port 5140 is not assigned by IANA
<weyland> it seems that port 5140 is not used at the moment. is it possible that this port cannot be used by certain applications or do i need rights to use it or could it be blocked?
<ActionParsnip1> weyland: you can use port 5140 as IANA has not assigned it to a protocol (e.g.FTP = port 21)
<ActionParsnip1> so you can run the app and it will use the designated bort, you can probably reconfigure it to use a different port if you wish
<weyland> then it seems that my problem has nothing to do with ports
<weyland> thx for your help
<ActionParsnip1> weyland: np man
<ActionParsnip1> weyland: you can use any port number from about 1000 to 37624
<ActionParsnip1> (or max_int ;))
<weyland> ActionParsnip1: well the problem is, that i want to use the netbeans profiler and it seems it cannot connect to the java vm. the profiler uses port 5140 nad i thought it is perhaps a problem with the port. that it is blocked in some way or anything like that. unfortunately i do not have any networking experiences with linux...
<weyland> ActionParsnip1: Is it possible that iptables blocks communication over this port?
<ActionParsnip1> do you run firestarter or anything like that?
<weyland> firestarter? i do not know that application. i got this completely configured computer from our system admin...
<ActionParsnip1> its a firewall frontend to iptables
<ActionParsnip1> you should be able to connect to the port if its running
<weyland> it is not running
<ActionParsnip1> run the app then run netstat in konsole
<weyland> and ip tables rules accept everything afai can see
<weyland> how can i figure out if a firewall is running? perhaps the sys admin has installed one on my system...
<ActionParsnip1> if you havent installed one yu dont have it
<ActionParsnip1> dpkg -l | grep fire
<weyland> ufw is installed, but it is not loaded
<weyland> ...says "ufw status"
<Matys> holas
<Matys> hay alguno buena onda que me pueda responder alguna duda ?
<jussi01> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<ActionParsnip1> hi jussi01
<jussi01> hey ActionParsnip1
<avihayb> is purge in apt-get the same thing as remove compleatly in synaptic? or in other words, dose it remove the settings too?
<Pici> avihayb: It removes all settings that are not in your users home directory.  Those are never touched (by either process).
<avihayb> Pici: thanks for the clarification
<xomp> I need to read a .chm file, I've used xchm? in the past but don't know what KDE has to offer in terms of software for it. Can someone help?
<ActionParsnip1> xomp: how about http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-convert-chm-files-to-html-or-pdf-files.html
<Dragonath> how do I find out if I have i686 architecture?
<Pici> Dragonath: uname -a
<Dragonath> ah thanks
<ActionParsnip1> xomp: is that ok or would you rather not convert?
<avihayb> where can I see battery data on a laptop? I preffer comand line.
<ActionParsnip1> avihayb: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=367978
<avihayb> ActionParsnip1: thanks for bothering for me. damn, this thing dosn't work right
<ActionParsnip1> avihayb: in what way?
<avihayb> well, I first ran sudo acpi -b. no opuput
<ActionParsnip1> avihayb: have you disabled acpi in grub
<avihayb> *output
<avihayb> no, I havn't
<avihayb> then I run acpi, without sudo, and it showed the status, wrong as it may be
<avihayb> now, I can't get it to show anything... :-<
<ActionParsnip1> avihayb:  cat /proc/acpi/battery/BAT*/state
<ActionParsnip1> try that
<ActionParsnip1> it may need sudo but try it as you first
<avihayb> oh, that's more like what i've been looking for
<ecarmona> Hi! Guys! I switched to intrepid yesterday and it's not usable.... my desktop doesn't even start
<ActionParsnip1> !intrepid | ecarmona
<ubottu> ecarmona: Alpha Software: Intrepid Ibex is the code name for K/ubuntu 8.10, due October 2008 - #ubuntu+1 for discussion. Kubuntu Intrepid will have KDE 4 as the default Desktop Environment - see  https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuIntrepidVersion | Warning lots of breaking software between now and October!
<ActionParsnip1> ecarmona: its not released and considered broken
<ecarmona> oh, ok.... let me go there
<ecarmona> thanks guys!
<ActionParsnip1> ecarmona: did hady not work for you?
<ActionParsnip1> *hardy
<ecarmona> oh, I was OK with hardy.... I just wanted to test intrepid as it was getting close to beta
<avihayb> well, designe capacity is 1297mAh, last full capacity 12305mAh .....
<ecarmona> maybe I just jumped in too soon. :-)
<weyland> it's me again. i advanced one step further. the application i tried to run uses a library in my home directory. this directory is network mounted and if i move the library to another place it works. but is it possible to change the attributes of the network mount to make it run without this workaround?
<ActionParsnip1> ecarmona: when its ready your system will update you
<ActionParsnip1> weyland: id contact the devs
<weyland> weyland: what do you mean? i just want to alter my nfs mount, so that the library can be used without moving...
<weyland> omg
<avihayb> ActionParsnip1: well, they dis say that the battery detection for this model is more or less broken. I was hoping though...
<weyland> i replied to myself ;)
<avihayb> dis->did
<ActionParsnip1> avihayb: then i guess you're gonna have to keep an eye out, does the second command i gave you not fly?
<weyland> ActionParsnip1: what do you mean? i just want to alter my nfs mount, so that the library can be used without moving...
<avihayb> well, I can get all the data I want from the proc library, just didn't know that the batery was under acpi. problem is the data is false
<ActionParsnip1> weyland: then mount the folder differently
<weyland> is it possible to do a nfs mount allowing files to be executed?
<ActionParsnip1> weyland: yes you need to add some uIDS to the mount to allow users write access (If i understand you right)
<avihayb> working on battery power, and cat state shows : present:                 no
<ActionParsnip1> avihayb: maybe a bios update would help (risky)
<icelab> hi. konqueror drive me crax
<icelab> crazy
<icelab> anyone use it to see flash film like youtube?
<ocs> hi. i did something wrong with the bottom panel bar. Is there a way to easily restore it to default values ?
<icelab> what kinds of problem ocs?
<avihayb> ActionParsnip1: I found a bug report https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/147560 I guess it's not a bios issue. it's with this entire MSI family. suspend recovery halts the computer too
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 147560 in linux-source-2.6.22 "Kernel detects battery management wrong (MSI PR200 / System76)" [Undecided,Won't fix]
<avihayb> thank you ubuntu bot
<ocs> all the icons are moved to the left, i don't see anymore the clock, i don't see anymore applications reduced to icons... etc.
<avihayb> MSI is showing some lack of intrest in linux in they're website...
<weyland> i do not get it working on my own :( can anyone help me to alter my network mount so that it allows execution of files? command so far is (salvia.idsia.supsi.ch:/data/homes       /home   nfs     rsize=8192,wsize=8192,user      0       0)
 * genii puts on a fresh pot of coffee
<genii> ocs: This is KDE 4?
<ocs> genii: yes
<ocs> genii: i've restored plasma-appletsrc. let's try
<tobor> Hi all just installed K-Heron.  What is the reccomended package management tool for this release? the apt[-get -cache] command, or aptitude or something else ?
<ActionParsnip1> weyland: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo
<ActionParsnip1> tobor: same as always, apt-get aptitude or synaptic
<tobor> ActionParsnip1: thanks for the confirmation.  I never liketo assume... :-D
<tobor> !info meta
<ubottu> Package meta does not exist in hardy
<ActionParsnip1> tobor: try what you know, if it doesnt work, get online
<ActionParsnip1> !metapackage | tobor
<ubottu> tobor: A meta-package is a package that simply depends upon other packages and brings them in. It's not a real package, but a very useful package that can drag in other package versions.
<tobor> ActionParsnip1: I never meta a metapackage......
<icelab> ocs have resolve the problem?
<ActionParsnip1> hahaha
<tobor> Sorry - couldnt resist.
<tobor> I seem to be in pun mode this morning, perhaps I better avoid all human contact 'till the coffee hits
<ActionParsnip1> tobor: try the command man woman
<tobor> ActionParsnip1: do you know if there is a list of the metapackages anywahere?
<tobor> ActionParsnip1: I'm married, i know you can't command woman....
<ActionParsnip1> tobor: not sure, surely you only want to install what you are going to use
<tobor> :-)
<ActionParsnip1> open office is a metapackage
<tobor> ActionParsnip1: Yes, but I use a lot of stuff.
<ActionParsnip1> !info openoffice.or
<ubottu> Package openoffice.or does not exist in hardy
<ActionParsnip1> !info openoffice.org
<ubottu> openoffice.org (source: openoffice.org): OpenOffice.org Office suite. In component main, is optional. Version 1:2.4.1-1ubuntu2 (hardy), package size 4 kB, installed size 44 kB
<tobor> Like iwant a couple different toolchains, yes OOo, par, expect, and on and on.
<ActionParsnip1> 44Kb !!! :D
<ActionParsnip1> tobor: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MetaPackages
<tobor> I notice there is a firefox meta package, How can I check if that uses FF2 or FF3 ?
<tobor> ActionParsnip1: many thanks!
<ActionParsnip1> tobor: no idea man, sorry
<icelab> hi do any use konqueror to see a flash file the kind post on you tube?
<eclix> what is default pass for root?
<icelab> sorry but he drive mme crazy
<genii> !root | eclix
<ubottu> eclix: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<tobor> ActionParsnip1: s'allright, grateful fo your help. :-)
<ActionParsnip1> np man
<ActionParsnip1> help where you can
<ActionParsnip1> filipesr:  : you can improve security by setting it. but any account that is a member of Admin can sudo commands to act as root, this improves security
<ActionParsnip1> filipesr: idiot who log in to do daily tasks deserve all the problems they get
<filipesr> hunf, the auto login in activate and the store dont send the root pass (sorry, im brasiliam boy with bad english)
<ActionParsnip1> filipesr: so your autologin doesnt work?
<amerigo> Hello everybody....
<ActionParsnip1> filipesr: http://linux.about.com/od/kubuntu_doc/a/kubudg35t03.htm
<ActionParsnip1> hi amerigo
<amerigo> I got a problem ... I'd like to share i ntenet folder in al Mixed LAn (kubuntu; windows pro; windows home) from the linux
<amerigo> but I don't know how...
<ActionParsnip1> !samba | amerigo
<ubottu> amerigo: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<ActionParsnip1> amerigo: if you right click a folder in konqueror yu can share it that way
<filipesr> tks ActionParship1
<amerigo> ahi samba...
<ActionParsnip1> amerigo: samba itself is simple to configure but people like a clicky gui
<amerigo> i have just modified smb.conf
<ActionParsnip1> amerigo: then thats all yuo need to know
<amerigo> i have set workgroup = mine
<ActionParsnip1> amerigo: share folders all you wish
<ActionParsnip1> amerigo: id websearch for samba tutorials
<ActionParsnip1> i gotta split
<amerigo> Action....
<amerigo> too action .... you bounched me out
<filipesr> exit
<noaXess> hey all
<noaXess> anybody have a tip to get my mp3 player work, can't connect it.. http://paste.ubuntu.com/47201/
<arkygeek> hi all
<arkygeek> I have a GeForce 7300 and gogle earth is really really slow even after diabling atmosphere.  glxgears is, in fact, only giving me abgout 50 FPS as well.....
<arkygeek> any suggestions?
<arkygeek> oh, and desktop effects work fine (kde4)
<ocs> i messed up the kde4 bottom panel, and i dunno how to restore it to default ( = installation) values. I tried to  remove .kde4/share/config/plasma-appletsrc but without results. what should i do ?
<KRF> arkygeek, installed restricted drivers?
<arkygeek> nvidia-glx-new-envy
<arkygeek> KRF: although, i must say, I did have the nvidia drivers installed before.  maybe they apt-get install didn't replace them?  how can I tell?
<KRF> arkygeek, try lsmod | grep nvidia
<KRF> if it returns sth, restricted drivers are loaded
<arkygeek> http://rafb.net/p/tNBZSe67.html
<arkygeek> KRF: ^^
<arkygeek> KRF: looks like it is still the nvidia drivers
<KRF> arkygeek, no. these are the restricted
<arkygeek> oh
<arkygeek> ok
<arkygeek> KRF: so what now then? :s
<KRF> arkygeek, `glxinfo | grep -i rendering` to check if opengl is enabled
<KRF> you may have to install meta-utils
<KRF> 41268 frames in 5.0 seconds = 8253.473 FPS for me :)
<arkygeek> direct rendering: Yes
<KRF> mh, weird that glxgears is so fucked up then :/
<arkygeek> KRF: meta-utils?
<KRF> oh, when compiz is enabled there are some problems with glxgears afaik
<arkygeek> KRF: might that affect google earth then?
<KRF> arkygeek, and google earth is slow for me, too. when enabling atmosphere and stuff (nv 8600M GT)
<KRF> arkygeek, possible
<KRF> try without effects
<g33k_gir2> i need help getting java to work in Firefox. I've looked at !java, followed all the instructions, installed IcedTea and openJDK, and the icedtea plugin, and still, I am not able to get java working in FF.
<arkygeek> KRF: hmmmm it seems that not only is desktop effects running, but also compizconfig settings manager
<CANTV> bye
<arkygeek> i disabled desktop effects and still have wobbly windows :s
<KRF> hehe
<arkygeek> KRF: how do i fix this?
<arkygeek> urffff
<g33k_gir2> join #ubuntu
<noaXess> are the pre-released updates some updates that are not really tested?
<avihayb> ActionParsnip1: it seems like the KDE battery monitor is better aware of what is going on with the battery
<arkygeek> KRF: i installed compiz-switch, shut it off and ::: 23604 frames in 5.0 seconds = 4720.616 FPS
<avihayb> by KDE i mean KDE4
<arkygeek> KRF: but GE is still painfully slow
<killa_> any sollutions for choppy flash in firefox 3 - ubuntu 8.04 - cpu is plenty capable
<KRF> arkygeek, try to tweek settings, you cant put them too high
<killa_> solutions*
<KRF> maybe you enabled anti aliasing or sth
<jussi01> avihayb: kde4 support is in #kubuntu-kde4 :)
<KRF> 4,7k fps are quite good ;)
<avihayb> thanks, but I wasn't looking for any
<arkygeek> anti aliasing and sth - where do i check to see if they are enabled?
<arkygeek> KRF: in GE?
<KRF> arkygeek, yeah
<avihayb> the problem is that kde dosn't tell me the right info about the battery
<KRF> ge works quite well for me, maybe remove ~/.googleearth dir :)
<KRF> to start from scratch
<arkygeek> ok
<arkygeek> KRF: nope.  that did nothing for speed.  although i did have to re enter my activation info :P
<arkygeek> hmmmm this is strange too... the menus are corrupted for a second or so when i press them
<Denise> yep
<Denise> mines too
<Denise> my console is sick
<rogerio> ola
<noaXess> what that mean hostbyte=DID_NO_CONNECT if i connect my mp3 player.. see more here http://paste.ubuntu.com/47201/
<noaXess> i found this: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/231664 but there is only kernel 2.6.27 for intrepid
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 231664 in linux "Various error with USB devices in Ubuntu Hardy" [Undecided,New]
<chakie> was there some nice way to install the nvidia drivers after a system installation?
<chakie> i just added an nvidia card and currently use the vesa drivers
<PolitikerNEU> envyng
<chakie> "K -> System -> Hardware drivers" is empty
<chakie> hardy, btw
<chakie> no, intrepid beta. sorry
<PolitikerNEU> I'm using intrepid too, but I installed the nvidia driver using envyng -t (sudo aptitude install envyng-core) (envyng-gtk doesn't work), I couldn't instally nvidia drivers using the Driver Managment tool either (For me, however, the drivers were shown but after the installation the x-server crashed)
<user6> ! samba
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<haru> asd
<Denise> blabla
<Salitos_Heinz_> http://www.pennergame.de/change_please/4378754/
<venik> The little WORK sign, indicating updates to installed software-- where does it show up in KDE4.1.1?
<rogerio_> portugues channel pls
<SeanTater> I'm installing Kubuntu and it says -> Device for boot loader installation [ (hd0) ] <- I only have one hard disk, "sda", (no hda) so it will install on the correct one, right?
<SeanTater> !portuguese
<ubottu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt por ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<SeanTater> rogerio_: ^^^
<Pici> SeanTater: Yes, Grub refers to the disks as hd# even though fstab refers to them as sdX#
<SeanTater> Pici: Thanks! I thought that was how it worked, but I just wanted to check.
<rogerio_> sean what's the problem
<lesergi> how can I read mdb files from Ubuntu. Openoffice.org does not work and Kexi crash when I tried open it. Thanks!
<SeanTater> rogerio_: I think I missed part of the converstion (I came in just a second ago), and I thought you asked for that factoid (sorry)
<SeanTater> lesergi: there are a bunch of tools for that in the package "mdb-tools"
<chakie> PolitikerNEU: ah, envyng was the driver :)
<SeanTater> lesergi: I think kexi-kde4 can use them fairly well, but exporting using mdb-export may be easier, I don't know
<chakie> PolitikerNEU: i thought you had a cat on your keyboard...
<lesergi> SeanTater: mdb-export? from mdb-tools?
<PolitikerNEU> oh, sorry - now, envyng is a tool to install a driver
<SeanTater> lesergi: exactly
<SeanTater> lesergi: I'm no expert (I use mdb files mostly through ActiveX Data Objects on Windows, not on Linux)
<lesergi> SeanTater: I've seen mdb-export can export into csv file, after I can convert it in odb
<SeanTater> lesergi: that's what I was thinking. I'm not sure how to get back to mdb though..
<chakie> PolitikerNEU: installation went ok at least, lets see what it did to my xorg.conf
<lesergi> SeanTater: Thanks a lot! I've done with:"mdb-export DB.mdb $(mdb-tables DB.mdb) > DB.csv"
<chakie> looks ok, lets reboot
<SeanTater> lesergi: You're welcome. I'm glad I could help.
<corinth> I had a problem with my Kubuntu Hardy CD, so I installed Ubuntu using its CD, then installed Kubuntu through sudo aptitude install kubuntu-desktop. I then followed the instructions at http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purekde to remove Ubuntu (Gnome). Now, firefox and other gtk apps are ugly. What packages do I need to install at a minimum to fix this?
<jussi01> corinth: this excerpt from a recent mailing list discussion may help: http://paste.ubuntu.com/47498/
<genii> corinth: gtk-qt-engine ( gtk-qt-engine-kde4 for kde4 )may help, tries to enforce qt styles and themes on gtk apps
<jussi01> genii: Id suggest reading that pastebin...
<genii> jussi01: Looking now
 * genii pins his gtk-qt-engine
<vassili> ну здарова чуваки
<chakie> PolitikerNEU: envy worked nicely, thank you!
<oilinki3> hi. do you know what is wrong when suddently I can not move the windows on kubuntu?
<DigitalTanha> im trying to copy a drive from a local computer to a remote computer with ssh. I want to send the drive as a single file compressed how can I do this?
<oilinki3> I mean I lost the 'outern window' of the windows
<jussi01> oilinki3: are you using compiz?
<oilinki3> jussi01: not as far as I know
<oilinki3> jussi01: it seems to be installed.
<jussi01> oilinki3: try pressing alt+f2 and: kwin --replace
<DigitalTanha> I found    tar czv ListOfFiles | ssh remote.box.com tar xz -C /home/user/PathToCopy    but that doesnt keep it compressed, how can I alter this to keep 1 compressed file
<jussi01> DigitalTanha: are you in a graphical environment?
<oilinki3> jussi01: alt+f2 doesn't do anything
<jussi01> DigitalTanha: if so, open konqueror, and use sftp://address-of-sshmachine
<jussi01> oilinki3: err, ok, try going to the menu -> run command
<oilinki3> jussi01: ah. I can open an shell :)
<oilinki3> jussi01: kwin --replace did the trick. Thank you!
<jussi01> oilinki3: hrm... what happens when you close the shell ( maybe it will crash?)
<oilinki3> jussi01: the kwin --replace stays as foreground process. and when I stop it. the 'surroundings' will get lost again
<ghostcube> oilinki3: alt + mosue 1 and u always can drag windows
<ghostcube> kwin --replace & disown in terminal
<jussi01> oilinki3: so use the run command in the k menu...
<oilinki3> jussi01: do you know how to make an permanent fix or what is causing this one?
<oilinki3> I try removing the desktop-effects
<jussi01> oilinki3: it should be fine once you run it through the run command dialogue
<oilinki3> jussi01: well. that will do the trick for now. thanks.
<oilinki3> ghostcube: thanks for the info as well.
<ghostcube> oilinki3: what grafic adapter
<ghostcube> nvidia ?
<ghostcube> pls join #compiz-fusion
<oilinki3> ghostcube: on the board.  VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 82945G/GZ Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 02
<ghostcube> oilinki3: this shoudlk work fine with decos ure missig anything thats all
<pteague_work> anybody know if there's a way to get gkrellm to act like a normal panel?
<ghostcube> just step to #compiz-fusion
<jarlaxle> hi all
<faemir> Anyone know why on the new user I created tab completion is broken?
<CANTV> gringos maricos
<CANTV> you tube
<saylor> sa tu jacys polacy ?
<andriijas> i have a laptop and sound works great in the laptop speakers, but when i plug in headphones the sound remain in the laptop speakers. any idea?
<NEo-Shadow02> hi
<NEo-Shadow02> einmal eine frage in die runde werfe
<genii> !de
<ubottu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<NEo-Shadow02> hat jemand von euch schon mal ut2004 von unreal anthology installiert?
<NeatFires> hi
<NeatFires> using kubuntu 8.04. I wonder if there's a way to make a custom key combination to do the same as the special "volume up/down" buttons. ie, display the OSD with the new volume and increase or decrease it
<NeatFires> my keyboard just doesn't have these special buttons
<genii> NeatFires: "Input Actions - DCOP" section of https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KDEMultimediaKeys
<NeatFires> genii: thanks
<chakie> was it so that kde 4.1.1 (intrepid beta) did not have any keyboard shortcuts at all?
<chakie> i particularly miss those for changing virtual desktops
<jarlaxle> interesting concept with widgets i think :)
<jarlaxle> and yes i can't find shortcuts to :)
<patientfox> does anyone here know how to add amarok 2 packages to kubuntu?
<patientfox> is there a source available with the beta packages?
<ign0ramus> patientfox: http://amarok.kde.org/de/node/485
<patientfox> ign0ramus: i'm using the intrepid alpha 5 install.. should i keep it hardy?
<patientfox> or change to intrepid?
<ign0ramus> patientfox: not sure if they have an intrepid repo....
<NeatFires> genii: two problems: it doesn't work with ctrl-f9 or ctrl-f10 and it doesn't display OSD
<jagguli> hi all im using kmail for accessing gmail with pop... i keep getting the certificate confirmation box all the time .. is there any solution to this
<genii> NeatFires: Hmm. No other offhand ideas right now except posssibly to use the first part of that article to find keycodes of particular combinations and add them to the xmodmap. For the OSD I'm not sure however.
<Denise> sounds goood here
<Denise> jesusok
<Denise> bye
<NeatFires> genii: all right, ctrl-f10 works (it was used by some other shortcut). now what to do with the OSD...
<chakie> was this "phonon" thing configurable at all?
<chakie> it does zip and nada for me right now
<sum_> hi.. someone can tell me if the new versione of vlc will be on the ubuntu's repository?
<CANTV> Ubuntu-ar-Cafe - charla OT (Off Topic) - Respetá al CoC -  RESPETÁ A LOS DEMÁS, Respetá a los demás usuarios - NO hagas flood: pega tu texto aquí -> http://rafb.net/paste/ - sé feliz :)
<spyk> salut
<chakie> darn crap intel chips on this motherboard. no audio is working
<chakie> does anything intel makes for linux actually work?
<jarlaxle> yep :)
<spyk> hello
<jarlaxle> microprocessors :D
<thefish> hi spyk
<spyk> I look about instal my wifi card, should we help me ?
<spyk> i'm noob ;)
<KRF> !fr | spyk
<ubottu> spyk: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr
<spyk> lol
<spyk> thx ;)
<peepsalot> what is the name of the default archive extracting gui for kubuntu?
<Tm_T> ark?
<Tm_T> !ark
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ark
<Tm_T> hmh
<peepsalot> ok, thanks, i will try that
<chakie> my intrepid has totally lost its voice, it refuses to utter even a sound :)
<Pici> !ibex
<ubottu> Alpha Software: Intrepid Ibex is the code name for K/ubuntu 8.10, due October 2008 - #ubuntu+1 for discussion. Kubuntu Intrepid will have KDE 4 as the default Desktop Environment - see  https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuIntrepidVersion | Warning lots of breaking software between now and October!
<peepsalot> hmm, ark is loading very slowly.  looks like it is trying to display the full expanded file tree, is there a way to disable this?
<Pici> chakie: aka: #ubuntu+1 :)
<peepsalot> it appears to be hung
<chakie> Pici: aha, thanks
<chakie> i should not have installed it, but hardy knew nothing about my intel gfx chip
<peepsalot> got a message from ark when attempting to extract: "Could not start a subprocess"
<genii> peepsalot: Probably because you don't have the backend program for whatever format you are trying to extract
<genii> rar zip or some other proprietary thing likely
<peepsalot> genii, it's a zip file, i have zip and unzip packages installed
<peepsalot> it views the files in the archive, but when I go to extract i get that message
<KRF> peepsalot, ark is very broken imo. thats rather normal :P
 * peepsalot sighs.  "just as broken as file-roller"
<peepsalot> back to the command line for me I guess
<KRF> yep
<peepsalot> i just hate having to memorize all these damn switches, or reading a man file every time i want to extract something
<KRF> peepsalot, use zsh
<KRF> you type unrar <tab> and shows you all the stuff ;)
<KRF> and it*
<peepsalot> the thing i don't get about these gui apps, if they are just front ends for the command line apps, how can they fail so often at extracting what a simple call to the command line succeeds at.
<peepsalot> "unzip filename.zip"  works fine, where file-roller and ark failed
<peepsalot> wish there was a gui for 7zip like the one in windows.  best archiver i've ever used.
<npresta> peepsalot: ark can open 7zip files, IIRC, and has a GUI
<ign0ramus> NickPresta: you are correct
<npresta> ign0ramus: =)
<peepsalot> except ark doesn't work: see above.  i don't specifically need it for 7z files, the 7z gui for windows supports all archive formats, and has never failed me
<ign0ramus> peepsalot: do you have an example of a .zip you can't open with ark?
<ign0ramus> peepsalot: i've never had a problem, unless an archive was encrypted... then sometimes Ark would have trouble
<peepsalot> it's company info, i can't share.  also it's 70MB
<npresta> peepsalot: I just got here. What doesn't work with ark?
<peepsalot> the zip has a ton of tiny files in it, i wonder if there is some limit like 32k or something where ark barfs
<npresta> peepsalot: try unzipping it from the terminal and see the output
<ign0ramus> peepsalot: not to my knowledge...
<ign0ramus> peepsalot: is there a smaller .zip you've had problems with?
<peepsalot> npresta, ah, sorry.   "got a message from ark when attempting to extract: "Could not start a subprocess""
<npresta> peepsalot: you opened up ark and tried the extra tool, right? try right clicking and do "extract here"
<peepsalot> ign0ramus, i've had various issues in the past where i had to resort to command line.  I actually use gnome normally, which comes with file-roller for gui archive app.  I figured i'd try ark, but both of them appear to have problems
<ign0ramus> peepsalot: you'll get that error with ark unless you have 'kubuntu-desktop' package installed
<peepsalot> i dont' recall the archives in the past that have been problematic
<genii> peepsalot: Try just right-click on archive name without opening it then "Extract here"
<peepsalot> ign0ramus, ah, ok
<ign0ramus> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdeutils/+bug/43701
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 43701 in kdeutils "Ark drag and drop broken if kubuntu-desktop not installed" [Wishlist,Confirmed]
<npresta> hey genii
<genii> npresta: Hiya :)  <hands you a coffee>
<npresta> thanks. I'm in the lab today. I need it.
<peepsalot> genii, hmm, yes that appears to work ok
<genii> peepsalot: When you have the file already open by looking at the contents, it won't be able to do operations on it at the same time
<ign0ramus> peepsalot: also, you can run the windows version of 7zip or Winrar in Wine.  I sometimes use Winrar just for encryption purposes- it seems to work 100% every time
<peepsalot> genii, um, so are you saying it's impossible to have a functioning gui archive app under linux?
<peepsalot> i mean, that's what the apps are supposed to do right: displays the contents and extract them at the same time.
<npresta> peepsalot: You could always write your own if you're unhappy with what is available. The freedom of choice and such... ;)
<ign0ramus> peepsalot: you should be able to view the files in Ark, and then click the "extract" icon (arrow pointing up), and specify where you want to extract
<ign0ramus> peepsalot: try it with this small file http://kde-look.org/content/download.php?content=89428&id=1&tan=12553521
<peepsalot> ign0ramus, it works with that file, and I still haven't installed kubuntu-desktop
<ign0ramus> peepsalot: you may not have to install... it seems like it was a drag n drop error with ark, but you may want that functionality as well
<ign0ramus> peepsalot: it does return the same error you got, though
<npresta> well, I'm off to class. Later all.
<ign0ramus> take it easy :)
<npresta> :)
<venik> The little WORK sign, indicating updates to installed software-- where does it show up in KDE4.1.1?
<Carla> Hey, what applications are available on kubuntu for programming purposes (Java, C/C++, etc)
<Tm_T> !IDE
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ide
<Tm_T> bah
<Daisuke_Ido> !ide
<Daisuke_Ido> meh :(
<Daisuke_Ido> it used to
<Daisuke_Ido> anjuta, eclipse, kdevelop
<Tm_T> !code
<ubottu> Programming editors/suites: Terminal-based: vi/vim, emacs - KDE: Kate, KDevelop, Quanta+, Umbrello - GNOME: gvim, gedit, anjuta, eclipse, netbeans, pida
<Tm_T> Kate <3
<Carla> thanks Tm
<tobor> Hi all, whats the best media player and the best codec package for Kubuntu * ?
<tobor> eg "  most formats supported "
<ign0ramus> tobor:  !codecs and download vlc
<ign0ramus> !codecs
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<sevenseeker> can I 'fake' install a package?  IOW, I installed from source a later version but now want to ensure the package dependencies are met
<mar77i> sevenseeker, when you install from source, then configure takes care of that
<sevenseeker> oh, so dpkg checks pkg-config files?
<ign0ramus> sevenseeker: yes- it wouldn't compile unless it had met all dependencies
<sevenseeker> oh I see, I didn't make myself clear :)
<sevenseeker> I want this software to show up as being installed per the respective packages for other packages that depend on it
<ign0ramus> sevenseeker: doesn't it?  are you installing via apt or compiling from sources?
<mar77i> sevenseeker, http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-install-source-files-in-ubuntu.html ./configure will take care of that
<sevenseeker> this isn't from a source package
<ign0ramus> sevenseeker: so you are saying that because you compiled a package, now a new package is showing that it is not installed (ie, an unmet dependency)?
<ign0ramus> sevenseeker: if it were a source package, you can just point the compiler to where the depency resides, but i believe that even with apt, it should still recognize the dependency, even if it were compiled from sources
<sevenseeker> no, rather say the package is for version 1.1 and I want version 1.5 so I install from source.  However, I want packages that depend on >=1.1 to show that the original 1.1 package was installed.
<ign0ramus> sevenseeker: if i'm not mistaken, it should see and recognize your 1.5 install
<sevenseeker> hmmm, that is interesting, I didn't realize apt was so robust (good to know)
<sevenseeker> awesome in fact
<ign0ramus> sevenseeker: does it not?  have you tried, or just asking a theoretical question?
<sevenseeker> I am going to try later, just wanted to make sure the system behaved after that
<ign0ramus> sevenseeker: do you use checkinstall after compiling (instead on 'make install')?
<sevenseeker> one instance isn't even compiling at all, it is installing a python lib (python-setuptools)
<sevenseeker> ahhh, ok, I will run checkinstall
<ign0ramus> sevenseeker: it will create a debian package for you and can be uninstalled like an program installed via apt
<ign0ramus> 'sudo checkinstall -D'
<sevenseeker> I have been running make install
<ign0ramus> you have to install package 'checkinstall'
<ign0ramus> !checkinstall
<ubottu> checkinstall is a wrapper to "make install", useful for installing programs you compiled. It will create a .deb package, which will be listed in the APT database and can be uninstalled like other packages. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CheckInstall - Read the warnings at the top and bottom of that web page, and DO NOT interrupt CheckInstall while it's running!
<sevenseeker> does checkinstall honor the version of the install?
<ign0ramus> sevenseeker: afaik, yes... it retains all meta-data acquired during the ./configure process
<sevenseeker> very handy
<sevenseeker> I love open source :)
<ign0ramus> indeed! :)
<sevenseeker> in the case of a Python package manually installed (easy_install or through python setup.py install) how would I go about this?
<ign0ramus> sudo checkinstall python setup.py
<ign0ramus> ... i *think*
<ign0ramus> sevenseeker: not sure if i've done that one before; good question! xD
<bleaked> so in ibex, will i be forced to use kde4 or will 3 still be available?  (though some of it is nice.. i really think a lot of it is rather ugly and still lacks a lot of functionality that 3 has achieved)
<sevenseeker> ok, I am researching this more indepth now, I appreciate the input
<ign0ramus> np
<hansen_> Hello!!!
<hansen_> new user en gnewsense
<hansen_> help!!
<ign0ramus> !ask | hansen_
<ubottu> hansen_: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<hansen_> Ok sorry :(:(
<hansen_> No speak Spanish :D
<ign0ramus> hansen_: dude, what do you need help with? just ask, and someone will answer or direct you to the proper channel.
<hansen_> Ok Not run Blender in gnewsense for what?? what's problem
<hansen_> 	
<hansen_> I do not speak English
<ign0ramus> hansen_: you speak spanish?
<ign0ramus> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<hansen_> Gracias por la ayuda UBOTTU ;D;D
<hardstyler> hello
<hardstyler>  all user
<LinuxApe> I'm having a problem with KDE4: number of desktops is a problem, seems that there are conflicting configurations and I can't figure it out. I want at least 6 desktops and I seem to be stuck with 2.
<LinuxApe> Also my window decorations keep disappearing.
<hardstyler> with KDE 4 have i not problems...
<jussi01> LinuxApe: kde4 support is in #kubuntu-kde4 :)
<LinuxApe> jussi01:  thanks
<krik> прет всем
<jussi01> !ru
<shane_> where can i find info on moto4lin
<ubottu> Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<wesley_> !adeptfix
<ubottu> If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<uch666_> moin
<uch666_> moin
<Hamra> hi, in kde4, what is the process responsible for bringing the alt-f2 run box?
<ilembitov> Is it possible to get a fully updated Kubuntu iso if I am not using Ubuntu currently? Are there some respins?
<LinuxApe> Any idea why I would be stuck with 2 desktops under kde4.1.1, no matter what I set it to?  Even if it shows 4 desktops in the pager, I can only use 2.
<Hamra> i just tried putting 6 desktops, and it is working fine
<nielsslot> ilembitov: what do you mean?
<LinuxApe> Hamra:  What desktop manager?  Are you using Compiz?
<LinuxApe> Hamra:  where did you make the change?
<Hamra> are you sure in system settings/desktop , you have set it to the correct number of desktops?
<Hamra> i use kwin, with desktop effect
<tobor> ign0ramus: Thanks!
<dhq> could some one help me out with my xorg as have nvidia 8600gt and now the mouse is so slow and i use hardy
<drali> denis
<ign0ramus> dhq: http://www.nvidia.com/object/linux_display_ia32_173.08.html
<dhq> ign0ramus: is it beta
<ign0ramus> dhq: doesn't appear to be any more
<ign0ramus> dhq: release date of April 2008
<dhq> ign0ramus: and we still use xorg.conf for hardy right
<ign0ramus> dhq: yes.
<ign0ramus> dhq: do you have 'nvidia' specified in your xorg?
<dhq> ign0ramus: ok i will give it a try; yes i do have it specified
<dhq> ign0ramus: i have been using this one only
<dhq> the problem is my grafix works well but my touchpad is very slow and scroll and all doesnt work
<dhq> ign0ramus: ^^
<ign0ramus> dhq: definitely a xorg issue... hopefully the new driver resolves it
<dhq> ign0ramus: well but i need to use it now what do i do
<ign0ramus> dhq: you didn't edit any lines in xorg relating to your touchpad?
<dhq> ign0ramus: i tried and anytime i add something to xorg and restart xserver i get a message screens found but no usable config
<dr_willis> I belive theres been some ' work/changes/rewrites' of some of the X touchpad code/system going on in the last few X releases.
<dr_willis> the joys of editing the xorg.conf by hand. :)
<dr_willis> make edit,, test with startx..  fail.. go back.. :)
<ign0ramus> dhq: if your graphics are fine, you can try installing package 'qsynaptics' to configure touchpad
<lethal_> ухъ, мля, куды я попал? )
<ign0ramus> dr_willis: yeah, manually editing xorg sucks.  especially when you forget to BACK UP xD
<ign0ramus> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<dhq> ign0ramus: i have done that aswell it gives me an error
<ign0ramus> dhq: please pastebin your xorg.conf
<ign0ramus> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<dr_willis> II was thinking that qsynaptics was becomng obsolete also..  part of the xorg/touchpad changes.
<dhq> ign0ramus: one sec
<dr_willis> To be honest with ya. I dont have any issues with my laptops touchpad.
<ign0ramus> dr_willis: ksynaptics is no longer used in hardy, but qsynaptics is
<dr_willis> Ibn  not sure if the 'wheel/scroll' stuff works
<dr_willis> ign0ramus,  last i was at the k/qsynpatics homepage - he was working on  the next-gen version :)
<ign0ramus> dr_willis: i had some issues, but i find a great tutorial specifying almost all available parameters for touchpad in xorg
<dr_willis> !find touchfreeze
<ubottu> File touchfreeze found in Use, of, uninitialized, value, in (and 32 others)
<dr_willis> Hmmm...
<dr_willis> TouchFreeze for Linux pre 0.2 and annoucing end of {q/k}synaptics
<ign0ramus> i keep this thread in bookmarks... very helpful for touchpad issues: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=351058
<ign0ramus> dr_willis: touchfreeze, eh?
<dr_willis> http://qsynaptics.sourceforge.net/
<dhq> dr_willis: ign0ramus http://paste.ubuntu.com/47585/
<ign0ramus> dr_willis: nice to know!
<ign0ramus> dhq: you have no entry for your touchpad at all
<dhq> ign0ramus: thats what i told you anytime i edit the xorg and try to boot it gives screens found but errors
<ign0ramus> ign0ramus: i would see if you can reconfigure and get xorg to recognize it... you can't adjust any touchpad settings if its not listed in xorg
<dhq> dr_willis: its gsynaptics now
<ign0ramus> dhq: have you reconfigured?
<dhq> ign0ramus: i did it so many times today and now its back to default
<ign0ramus> dr_willis: whats the 'safe' command to reconfigure xorg?  I think it has 'phigh' in it ...
<dr_willis> ign0ramus,  i was thinkign that command dident always work any more with the self-configuring X org stuff . or at least it dident work as well as it useed to.
<dr_willis> I belive that command is given in the comments of the top of the xorg.conf file also
<dr_willis> I have nvidia cards. so i use the nvidia config tools
<ign0ramus> dr_willis: you're probably right ... that's why i ask you :)
<ign0ramus> dr_willis: but what about when xorg is not detecting his touchpad?
<ign0ramus> dhq: what kind of lappy do you have?
<dhq> ign0ramus: dell xps m1530
<dr_willis> I would boot the live cd. see if it sees the touchpad properly, and if so copy its xorg.conf somewhere for a referance.
<dhq> dr_willis: ign0ramus why is there no serverlayout in the default xorg
<dr_willis> theres very little left n the xorg.conf file these days...
<dhq> nothing
<dr_willis> Unless you keep/use your old ones like i often do.
<dhq> my mistake
<dr_willis> Ive even removed the xorg.conf and started X and it would work on some of my machines :)
<dr_willis> which suprised me
<ign0ramus> dhq: do you have package 'xserver-xorg-input-synaptics' installed?
<dhq> i dont think so
<dhq> http://paste.ubuntu.com/47587/
<dhq> i modified xorg
<dhq> ign0ramus: yes its already installed
<ign0ramus> dhq: i'm not sure if adding lines from others' xorg.conf will help, but you've already got a screwy file... what the hey, restart x and see what happens!
<ign0ramus> i'm gonna hit the shower... brb
<dhq> i will be back after ctrl+alt+bkspc
<dhq> ign0ramus: dr_willis still the same
 * dr_willis is off to play spore.. and read all the bad reviews about spore.. :)
<dr_willis> Guess i should of read the reviews befor i bought it.. but  - it keeps me enterained for a few hrs..
<synapse_> hi all
<xomp> can anyone suggest a program that will read compiled html? (.chm)
<dhq> ign0ramus: you back
<ign0ramus> dhq: now i am
<dhq> ign0ramus: brb once restarting x
<CANTV> yo no soy nadien
<CANTV> Ubuntu-ar-Cafe - charla OT (Off Topic) - Respetá al CoC -  RESPETÁ A LOS DEMÁS, Respetá a los demás usuarios - NO hagas flood: pega tu texto aquí -> http://rafb.net/paste/ - sé feliz :)
<quakeglen> hi there... can anyone help me...?
<_2> quakeglen it's the second door on the left,  has a picture of a man on the door
<mot> question
<mot> i have the gtk-qt-engine installed
<mot> however when i open kcontrol it's not in there
<mot> so i went and compiled it from source and installed it again, still won't show up
<mot> i upgraded some packages (not sure just ran the typical upgrade process) and all of a sudden my gtk-qt-engine went away and gtk apps went back to looking butt ugly
<mot> any ideas?
<Denise> oh
<_2> mot possably   sudo update-menus      ?   not sure that will help tho
<mot> that's a command?
<mot> sudo: update-menus: command not found
<_2> -s
<quakeglen> can anyone tell me how to open a jpg file from network with the gimp?
<mot> still nothing (not found)
<_2> ;/
<_2> ok so you don't have  /usr/bin/update-menus   hmmm   no clue thne.
<ign0ramus> mot: in kcontrol, go to appearances and themes - GTK styles
<mot> ign0ramus, did you read what i wrote? that isn't even in kcontrol
<mot> i even compiled it from source (the deb packages were installed)
<quakeglen> i just can't find the way to open any file with gimp trought samba
<ign0ramus> mot: no, i just read the last few lines...
<mot> it worked great until the last apt-get upgrade i read.
<_2> mot you are not mixing kde verstions are you ?
<mot> not to my knowledge
<mot> i have 4.2 and 3.5.9 installed, using 3.5.9
<mot> but i made sure to uninstalled gtk-qt-engine-kde4
<mot> uninstall*
<_2> well,   i dont know then.
<mot> how can i check the last packages that were updated?
<_2> tail -50 /var/log/dpkg*
<htfg> .
<_2> that assumes only a few packages.   if it was more of a dist-upgrade type thing, then just use less in place of tail -50
<jals> is there a way to stop the dvd drive spinning down so quickly when i pause a film?
<jals> i pause regularly throughout and if i leave it like a minute it spins down so i have to wait for it to spin up again before it plays
<_2> jals there is always a way.
<_2> jals one way might be to use a wrapper for the program you use which also starts a small loop that will do something simple like an ls /media/dvd every 20 seconds or so.
<jals> that sounds excessively complicated
<jals> isn't there some setting that decides when it does that
<_2> jals yeah  on the drive
<jals> ah
<jals> it's a hardware issue
<_2> yes    is it an ide interface ?
<quakeglen> is anyway to mount a samba url?
<_2> !samba | quakeglen
<ubottu> quakeglen: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<jals> yeah it's IDE
<_2> jals if ide you might be able to use hdparm to adjust it.   but i am not advising that.
<_2> you could also wreck the device.
<quakeglen> mmm... mi problem is how to open and save files in a windows server with gimp
<_2> quakeglen sorry, i don't do windows.   if no one else answers you can always ask in ##windows  or even in #ubuntu seeing that gimp is not a kde app
<_2> or even ##linux or ##linuxhelp for that matter.  and there may be a #gimp channel here too
<michael_> Hello I do not speak much English
<_2> !es | michael_
<ubottu> michael_: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<michael_> I speak Italian
<NickPresta> !it | michael_
<ubottu> michael_: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<michael_> ok
<NickPresta> michael_, or if you want, you can try to tell us your problem in English
<michael_> yes
<Dekans> Il n'y a plus l'apercu des fenetres sur la barre des taches avec KDE 4.1 ??
<quakeglen> aps.. _2 thanks anyway
<Dekans> oups
<michael_> GOOD BYE   thanks   thanks
<Dekans> wrong language :/
<Dekans> I just installed KDE 4.1, and I cannot activate windows thumbnails on taskbar
<NickPresta> michael_, ?
<NickPresta> !kde4 | Dekans
<ubottu> Dekans: KDE 4.1.0 is the latest major release of the K Desktop Environment. Packages can be found at  http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.1 - Support in #kubuntu-kde4
<Dekans> is there an extra package to install or this feature is just removed ?
<michael_>  <NickPresta> good bye thanks
<_2> just goes to show, you can't judge a language by it's ip...
#kubuntu 2008-09-17
<dark> hey, is there a program that finds drivers for u automatically?
<dark> ?
<dark> !drivers
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about drivers
<dark> !wireless
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<NickPresta> dark, what sort of drivers?
<dark> well i just found my wifi drivers
<dark> !version
<ubottu> To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell
<dark> !shell lsb_release -a
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ubuntu__> http://orange.fr
<dark> oops
<NickPresta> ubuntu__, don't spam :)
<dark> NickPresta: can u help me get my wireless up and runnign?
<NickPresta> dark, what have you done so far and what do you need help with?
<dark> i just installed kubuntu, hardy
<dark> and thats it
<NickPresta> dark, okay. if your wireless supported or do you have to use Windows drivers and ndiswrapper?
<dark> the docs say its supported
<NickPresta> which driver or device is it?
<dark> BCM94311
<dark> thts the device according to kinfocenter
<NickPresta> dark, in the terminal, type: lspci and find the line that says Network Controller: Broadcom ...
<dark> Broadcom Corporation BCM94311MCG wlan mini-PCI
<ofv> Hi. My net connection goes slow. Pingin'g some other machine on my LAN gives approx. 0.300 ms. Web browsing is very slow.
<ofv> How can I diagnose the problem?
<htfg> Just wondering, if there's any generic help channel, where you can ask qns about other freenode channels?
<htfg> you can ask qns = talk about
<NickPresta> dark, which computer do you have?
<dark> dell inspiron
<dark> 6400
<NickPresta> dark, it looks like http://ph.ubuntuforums.com/showthread.php?s=0ebe130f8ac2f214f9fd54b6fbf69532&t=769990 will work for you
<NickPresta> although that isn't the most elegant solution
<dark> k i will try it
<dark> thanks
<Dragnslcr> htfg- #freenode maybe?
<_2> anyone know a good use for a spare computer?
<NickPresta> _2, server farm? F@H or something similar? *shrugs*
<_2> farm ?
<NickPresta> i suppose it wouldn't be much of a farm if it is just one spare computer though
<_2> yeah.  ;/
<knusperfrosch> hi!
<NickPresta> !hi | knusperfrosch
<ubottu> knusperfrosch: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<knusperfrosch> wanted to install kubuntu to my multi-distro-pc and the installer warns me that /boot will be overwritten. should i have chosen the alternate cd?
<_2> NickPresta F@H over a dialup connection ?      not like that would help really... more likely to slow things down isn't it?
<NickPresta> _2, no idea. I don't have many spare (working) computers to play around with. :)
<_2> :)
<knusperfrosch> _2: F@H isn't that bandwidth intense
<_2> no?
<_2> ok.
<knusperfrosch> nope
<NickPresta> I thought it did all the intensive stuff on your computer then at intervals uploads the results.
<_2> knusperfrosch probably
<knusperfrosch> _2: used it for years on 2 PCs with ISDN
<_2> knusperfrosch to your question,  not to my topic.   you should probably have used the alternate install cd and carefully selected how to boot the thing.  even possabley not installing any new boot loader
<_2> knusperfrosch isdn is fast though
<knusperfrosch> _2: well finally switched from ISDN to 30MBit, felt like a stonage-guy who found a time-machine...
<Guest90134> Hi I am having trouble viewing youtube videos
<_2> yeah but...  i mean, i get a full pipe for several minutes just opening the 404 page :/
<NickPresta> Guest90134, whats the trouble
<maennj> hi guys
<Guest90134> I do not see any videos on youtube
<NickPresta> Guest90134, do you have flash installed?
<Guest90134> I did yesterday
<knusperfrosch> Guest90134: which browser?
<NickPresta> Which browser?
<NickPresta> heh
<Guest90134> yes I do should I reinstallit?
<maennj> I'm having problem connecting to wireless network using knetworkmanager in kubuntu 8.10
<Guest90134> firefox
<maennj> it simply doesn't connect, I don't get any notification messages or anything
<NickPresta> !intrepid | maennj
<ubottu> maennj: Alpha Software: Intrepid Ibex is the code name for K/ubuntu 8.10, due October 2008 - #ubuntu+1 for discussion. Kubuntu Intrepid will have KDE 4 as the default Desktop Environment - see  https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuIntrepidVersion | Warning lots of breaking software between now and October!
<maennj> k thx
<NickPresta> Guest90134, in firefox, type: about:plugins and see that it recognizes flash
<knusperfrosch> Guest90134: open "about:plugins" in firefox and watch out for flash
<knusperfrosch> damn
<Guest90134> ok one sec
<marcelo> #brasil
<Denise> business
<NickPresta> !pt | marcelo
<ubottu> marcelo: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt por ajuda em português. Obrigado.
 * Guest42798 sips his coffee'
<Guest42798> Hmm
<NickPresta> heh. Identity crisis?
<Denise> lol
<genii> NickPresta: I hadn't used Konversation yet on this install so it of course could not know my default identity, etc etc :)
<Guest90134> Interesting it says I have "shockwave flash" and "futuresplash player" But I don't see adobe at all in the browser..
<knusperfrosch> Guest90134: you wont see adobe there
<Denise> what about flashing future
<Guest90134> ok
<_2> what can be done to determine what is causing this ?   tty24 [root@dell.~] deallocvt 23
<_2> VT_DISALLOCATE: Device or resource busy
<Guest90134> no I just see future splash
<knusperfrosch> Guest90134: application/x-shockwave-flash | Shockwave Flash is what you should see
<Guest90134> yes I see that one
<Guest90134> sometimes I have video sometimes I don't but it seems to have gotten worse today
<Denise> oh no
<_2> the process seems to "time out" after a few minutes.  but there is no listing in the process table for anything running in tty23.    i'm at a loss for what is keeping the twenty third console open...
<_2> somebody doesn't know either ?
<Denise> I'll be back
<Denise> I thought u were kidding me
<Denise> gya
<Denise> cya
<Guest90134> Denise why did you say oh no?
<Denise> it have gotten worse today?
<Guest90134> yes
<maennj> question that might sounds silly, how do I search in apt-get :) ?
<Denise> why?
<_2> maennj use apt-cache
<maennj> _2 thx
<Guest90134> just wondering why you said it
<_2> maennj something like    apt-cache -n search vlc      for example
<maennj> ok
<maennj> does it apt-cache search online too ?
<_2> maennj also aptitude can do that,   aptitude search vlc     but i don't personally like aptitude even if the people in #debian sware by it.
<maennj> :)
<maennj> I'll try it
<_2> maennj no.  only your package cache (list of all avalable package from your listed repositories)
<maennj> ah ok
<_2> in asnwer to your Q    ^
<_2> answer even
<_2> one reason that i have never liked aptitude was re-manafested to me a few days ago.   i was trying to remove python* from a debian system and aptitude can't do it.   apt-get does it just fine.
<_2> in fact attempting to remove almost any lib via aptitude command line is impossable.   it will only remove something that has dependancies if you are both willing and able to install a replacement/s     sad that it can't just take with it the dependant packages like apt can.
<maennj> but how can I search on online sources ?
<_2> maennj ?   google ?
<_2> maennj what online source are you refering to?
<maennj> -.-, I thought apt-get provides some kind of online sources. I used slapt-get in slackware before which had online repositories
<_2> !repos | maennj
<ubottu> maennj: The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<maennj> cool that's it, thanks :)
<tightdrunken> anyone figure out wireless with unbuntu?
<_2> repeting ...  maennj no.  only your package cache (list of all avalable package from your listed repositories)  <<< those are "assumed" to be "online"    (bad assumption i know)
<tightdrunken> i'm  a newbie
<_2> !wifi | tightdrunken
<ubottu> tightdrunken: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<tightdrunken> wicked thanks
<maennj> _2 k thanks
<_2> ubuntu is an "online" distrobution of GNU/Linux    anyone not "online" should actually probably use something else.
<tightdrunken> i'm running ultimate edition harty hotrod 1.8
<S|DE-k|CK> hi all
<Denise> calvino
<Denise> resistance
<nikami> hey everyone. how's it going.
<S|DE-k|CK> hi all
<Denise> keyring
<Denise> married allowed only
<Denise> or the contrary
<Denise> u forget that part
<Denise> it is hell
<favro> Denise: whatever you're on can I have a couple?
<Denise> lol
<Denise> I m on red coals
<BluesKaj> howdy
<sea_> What's the keyboard shortcut to cancel fullscreen mode in konqueror?
<sea_> I got away with fluxbox's ALT+click moving thing, but these huge fullscreen windows keep flopping around.
<Denise> ok
<artur_> what program could i use to convert mp3 files. I have one of rate 320 kbps and i'd like to convert to 128 kbps
<BluesKaj> why ...128 sounds like crap
<Denise> okay
<Denise> lol
<Denise> u play ur movie again
<joshuajtl> hmm sorry to ask, noone responding in kubuntu-kde4,  anyone know if amarok and konqueror are broken in kubuntu kde 4.1.1 ?
<Denise> lol
<Denise> i must be really crazy
<Denise> dont play sarcasms with me
<Denise> I m sensitive
<Daisuke_Ido> Denise: who are you talking to
<Denise> i dont know
<Denise> the movie producer
<Denise> prolly
<Daisuke_Ido> well, since there's no one like that here...
<Daisuke_Ido> if you have a question relating to kubuntu, ask away.
<Denise> oh
<Denise> I m in the wrong room then
<Denise> please keep on to talk gentlemen
<Denise> I m quitting
<favro> sea_: in fluxbox you can right click the window title bar for an app and select remember-dimensions+position+save on close   and it will open at that size next time
<Denise> sounds good
<sea_> favro: In fullscreen there are no title bars!
<Denise> is the sight good?
<mneptok> Denise: noapte buna.
<sea_> I managed to close it with that 'taskbar' like thing. I'll just remember not to use fullscreen again.
<Denise> do you see the sea
<favro> sea_: it always starts that way?
<Denise> lol
<Denise> rofl
<mneptok> Denise: this channel is for support with Kubuntu. please use #ubuntu-offtopic for idle chatter.
<sea_> nah,I just accidentaly hit shift+ctrl+f
<sea_> It starts normal sized.
<favro> k :)
<favro> sea_: if fullscreen apps are too big you might have to fix your display
<sea_> favro: I'm pretty sure that my display is the right size, nothing gets cut off or anything, my wallpapers fit well.
<favro> sea_: it was only a thought :)
<psycholic> anyone know of a good iso burning software besides k3b
<sea_> By the way, is aMSN working yet? There was something preventing it from connecting last time I checked.
<favro> !burn
<ubottu> CD/DVD Burning software: K3b (KDE), gnomebaker, brasero, serpentine, graveman, Nautilus-CD-Burner, GToaster, xcdroast (GNOME), wodim (terminal-based). Burning .iso files: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<psycholic> brasero is the one i wanted but i think i can get it out of the repo or can i  looks like i need to load adept
<favro> !brasero
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about brasero
<favro> !info brasero
<ubottu> brasero (source: brasero): CD/DVD burning application for GNOME. In component main, is optional. Version 0.7.1-3ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 682 kB, installed size 5036 kB
<psycholic> got it thanks
<psycholic> it was in the repo
<favro> :)
<psycholic> god i love linux
<Daisuke_Ido> psycholic: why in god's name would you take clunky brasero over k3b?
<Daisuke_Ido> just curious
<Daisuke_Ido> brasero's quirks make me want to hit someone every time i have to use it
<psycholic> well i downloaded a iso and the auther said thats what he used ohhh sorry did not work with k3b if it was me thats what i use
<Daisuke_Ido> my favourite one is that you can't just click and drag something to the project, no, you have to click to select it, THEN click and drag it.  that's p'd me off a few times now
<Daisuke_Ido> err...  if it's an iso, you can burn it with anything...
<favro> !md5
<ubottu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/VerifyIsoHowto or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<Daisuke_Ido> at least, if the author did it right
<psycholic> yeah i thats what i said i'm doing this just to  thow it back in his face and say hey you messed up now fess up to it
<psycholic> well going to see if we get any errors
<matt__> I am new to konversation and wanted to ask for some help with apt-get
<_2> who here knows all about sd cards ?
<_2> matt__ so what's stopping you ?
<matt__> sorry didn't know if there is a specific spot I needed to go to :)
<_2> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<matt__> so I just installed a package but didn't think I needed it so I did apt-get remove and it started removing a ton of my programs. is there some sort of undo command?
<Boxici> i need som help
<_2> matt__ heh. no.  but you can easily reinstall what you want.   also adept is a GUI for that
<_2> matt__ what package was it ?
<matt__> yeah I know. i am trying to install acroread but it is broken. I tried installing the file that it said was broken and kind of went down a rabbit hole. Anyway I was tring to remove what I had installed and ended up removing a ton of my packages
<matt__> sudo apt-get remove slapd libldap-2.4-2
<_2> matt__ sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop   <<< that should keep the system usable.
<_2> matt__ and   sudo apt-get install acroread    should do the rest.
<_2> !acroread
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about acroread
<_2> !info acroread
<ubottu> Package acroread does not exist in hardy
<matt__> okay I think i will just try doing apt-get install and then listing every package it said it was going to remove that I should have read in the first place ;)
<_2> oh!
<_2> !info acroread
<ubottu> Package acroread does not exist in hardy
<_2> well it did in dapper...
<_2> did/does
<favro> !find acroread
<ubottu> File acroread found in Use, of, uninitialized, value, in (and 32 others)
<favro> it's in medibuntu
<_2> an and the bot is ignorant to medibuntu repos
<psycholic> !info kpdf
<ubottu> kpdf (source: kdegraphics): PDF viewer for KDE. In component main, is optional. Version 4:3.5.9-0ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 322 kB, installed size 1012 kB
<_2> !medibuntu | matt__ see this link please
<ubottu> matt__ see this link please: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<psycholic> thats what i use
<matt__> okay thanks!
<_2> !info xpdf
<ubottu> xpdf (source: xpdf): Portable Document Format (PDF) suite. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.02-1.3ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 1 kB, installed size 36 kB
<_2> psycholic ^ here.
<psycholic> lol better?
<_2> no  just not kde dependant
<_2> i also use blackbox
<_2> !info blackbox
<ubottu> blackbox (source: blackbox): Window manager for X. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.70.1-2ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 245 kB, installed size 768 kB
<psycholic> can i apt get that?
<_2> if you can't you are at the right place   :)))
<_2> err i mean yes.
<psycholic> got it installing right now
<psycholic> ;)
<psycholic> well its install just got to power down
<Denise> yep
<Denise> power down
<_2> power down   for what ?
<psycholic> well logout and in
<_2> oh   :)
<psycholic> but i can't right now forgot i was burning a iso
<psycholic> well off to the tv my other love :^)
<_2> how sad
<_2> i mean how true
<Denise> lol
<_2> how true....     sorry bad english you know.
<Denise> ciao
<_2> anyone know some about sd cards ?     seeing that no expert stepped up...
<matt__> so how do I know what version of kubuntu I have?
<_2> i have two sdcards that used to work in digital camera.  but now if either is in the camera i can't mount the camera.      and i have even used both the camera and a friends pc to format the cards but it changed nothing.
<_2> matt__   lsb-release -a
<_2> matt__   lsb_release -a
<_2> sorry.
<matt__> thank you
<_2> -r for only the release version
<favro> _2: how are you trying to mount them?
<_2> favro mount /dev/sda /mnt
<_2> same way i do if the card is not in the camera.
<favro> tried mount /dev/sda1 /mnt?
<_2> why would it change ?
<_2> camera mounts fine when no sd card is in it.
<_2> also i have tried a partition and no joy
<favro> I always thought we mount partitions not drives...
<favro> does it show in   sudo fdisk -l   ?
<_2> no.  we mount file systems.  not partitions nor drives
<matt__> okay so I have medibuntu but now it says that acroread has no installation candidate. What should I do now? It shows I am using that in adept
<_2> favro http://ubuntu.pastebin.us/?show=d22ecfba7
<_2> matt__ did you   sudo apt-get update   ?
<matt__> yea I did.
<_2> matt__ apt-cache search acroread
<favro> _2: is the sd using ntfs?
<_2> favro heh i hope not.
<matt__> okay I did that and nothing happened
<favro> mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/sda1 /mnt
<_2> favro no.  it's vfat.
<_2> mount /dev/sda /mnt/disk  ;mount | grep sda << yelds >>  /dev/sda on /mnt/disk type vfat (rw,nodiratime,fmask=0022,dmask=0022,codepage=cp
<_2> and the card is not in the camera   is the reason i can mount it.   when it's in there  the mount command hangs.
<favro> so when it is in the camera what does   sudo fdisk -l   tell?
<_2> same output
<_2> the pastebin
<favro> hmm
<_2> yeah me too
<favro> see if mount -v gives a clue
<matt__> the apt-cache search acroread didn't do anything except go down a line. not sure what that means
<_2> where ?  with the card installed ?   @ favro ?
<_2> matt__ means it didn't find anything.
<favro> where mount just hangs - when it is in the camera
<_2> matt__ you followed the instructions on the page ?
<matt__> yeah. it was pretty easy. just copy and paste. it shows up in the adept in manage repositories, medibuntu that is.
<_2> favro you mean in another console or add -v to try to see where it hangs ?    i'll check both  but i'm just trying to see what you are fishing for.   and can you help matt__ with arcoread please.
<favro>  mount -v /dev/sda /mnt
<_2> k
<favro> !medibuntu
<ubottu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<favro> matt__: using hardy?
<matt__> what does !medibuntu mean? I am confused by the exclamation mark. and yes, Hardy
<_2> !bot | matt__
<ubottu> matt__: Hi! I'm #kubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<favro> http://packages.medibuntu.org/hardy/index.html shows acroread
<matt__> okay, I will try removing it and the key and trying again.
<favro> matt__: and you're sure you ran this command? - sudo wget http://www.medibuntu.org/sources.list.d/hardy.list -O /etc/apt/sources.list.d/medibuntu.list
<matt__> yes. I just retried it and now I have this message:
<matt__> GPG error: http://packages.medibuntu.org hardy Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 2EBC26B60C5A2783
<matt__> W: You may want to run apt-get update to correct these problems
<matt__> and I ran the command for the key too. not sure what to do
<matt__> and I ran an update
<favro> matt__: further down it says to add the gpg key - sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install medibuntu-keyring && sudo apt-get update
<favro> k
<favro> matt__: try it again
<matt__> I just ran that command again and I get the same message
<favro> matt__: is it asking if you want to continue without the key?
<cgentry72> I just installed kde 4.1 in ubuntu and was wondering how I change the window decorations because mine looks like windows 3.1
<matt__> no it just goes back to the command prompt and stops
<favro> cgentry72: try in #kubuntu-kde4
<favro> !kde4
<ubottu> KDE 4.1.0 is the latest major release of the K Desktop Environment. Packages can be found at  http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.1 - Support in #kubuntu-kde4
<_2> note.  the "warning blah blah blah"  does not keep it from installing.
<_2> @ favro and matt__   ^
<favro> :)
<favro> matt__: try this -     *
<favro>       With your favourite web browser, go to http://packages.medibuntu.org/.
<favro>     * Choose the Ubuntu version you're currently using.
<favro>     * Find the package for your architecture in the listing, and save it to your personal directory on your hard drive. You may need to also download any dependencies that are also in medibuntu.
<favro>     * Right click on the package you just downloaded.
<favro>     * Select Ubuntu Package Menu.
<favro>     * Choose Install Package.
<matt__> okay it seems to be working now. thanks for all the help. got to go. the wife is calling :)
<favro> k luck
<_2> i wish i had an sd card slot on something besides a camera.....
<favro> did mount -v help  at all?
<_2> not yet.   not an option right now.  had to move that to the back burner.
<favro> k :)
<_2> i can still wish tho
 * _2 can both wish and expect
 * favro always espouses the benefits of crossed fingers :)
<surgy> hello
 * _2 points out that wish and expect are commands...
<_2> surgy yes hi
<_2> !info expect
<surgy> can someone recomend a dvd authoring program that will allow me to burn avi files to blank dvd media and make it playable in a regular dvd player?
<ubottu> expect (source: expect): A program that can automate interactive applications. In component main, is optional. Version 5.43.0-14 (hardy), package size 305 kB, installed size 620 kB
<_2> !dvd | surgy
<ubottu> surgy: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<favro> _2: I didn't know that haha :)
<surgy> no no
<surgy> I can play dvds fine
<_2> surgy dvdauthor
<Taggnostr> hello
<surgy> i want to be able to write video files to a dvd that is then playable on a standard tv type dvd player
<_2> surgy the later ^ k9copy was the intended portion
<favro> !info devede
<surgy> _2: thank you may you have many luaghs
<ubottu> devede (source: devede): program to create video DVDs. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 3.6-0.0ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 1128 kB, installed size 2592 kB
<Taggnostr> is there some program that allows me to edit an existing pdf file? like writing things, draw some lines, circle and other basic things?
<_2> !info dvdauthor | surgy lets try this one more time
<ubottu> surgy lets try this one more time: dvdauthor (source: dvdauthor): create DVD-Video file system. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.6.14-1build2 (hardy), package size 153 kB, installed size 392 kB
<surgy> thanks once again
<Taggnostr> !pdf
<ubottu> pdf is the Portable Document Format created by Adobe; viewable in GNU/Linux with xpdf/kpdf/evince, and also adobe reader (free download, but closed source)
<_2> Taggnostr i normally would export it to something other than pdf   but i don't like pdf anyway.   however i think evence might
<Taggnostr> what other format do you suggest?
<_2> ps
<Taggnostr> what do I need to convert a psf in ps, edit it and possibly convert it back in pdf?
<Taggnostr> pdf*
<_2> nothing   just print it to a postscript file
 * SkEmO goes away
<Taggnostr> let's see
<_2> you can later print back to a pdf if you like
<_2> well   "nothing"   is not accurate.  what i mean is everything should already be in place.
<_2> !oo.org
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about oo.org
<_2> !dumb bot
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dumb bot
<stdin> !ooo | _2
<ubottu> _2: a free and open source office suite, including word processor, spreadsheet, presentation, vector drawing and database components.  To install: "sudo apt-get install openoffice.org". User help available in #users.openoffice.org
<Taggnostr> what can I use to edit a ps?
<Taggnostr> !ps
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ps
<ign0ramus> http://www.ps2pdf.com/
<Taggnostr> I already have the pdf (and now the ps too), I need a way to edit it
<ign0ramus> !pdfedit
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pdfedit
<ign0ramus> http://sourceforge.net/projects/pdfedit
<stdin> flpsed or pdfedit, both in the repos
<intelikey> mc can't change dirs into
<intelikey>  
<intelikey> anyone know a way to get there ?
<intelikey> heh  mkdir \
<intelikey>  
<intelikey> it seems that mc is totally useless in dealing with dirname \n
<intelikey> it's also interesting that ls calls it "?"
<seba> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<intelikey> dir name == '
<intelikey> '
<intelikey> is most interesting.  i'm not sure what it's useful for yet...
<intelikey> how to put literal tab char in console ?
<surgy> how many gb does a standard dvd hold? 4.7 ?
<intelikey> 4
<surgy> im looking for a semi precise number if you dont mind
<favro> surgy: 4.3G is pretty safe mostly sometimes maybe
<intelikey> favro you may be right  i read , and it seems he was asking . insted.   ;/
<intelikey> oops.
<favro> hehe :)
<intelikey> 4,7 != 4.7?
<tacosarecool> Hello
<tacosarecool> I've got this weird glitch
<intelikey> dropping in irc channels and saying that ?
<tacosarecool> Where sometimes I boot and I hear a boot up sound that's how I know skype and flash sound would work
<intelikey> oh
<tacosarecool> And for some reason my flash sound just stopped I probably need to restart the computer
<tacosarecool> But it's annoying doing that
<tacosarecool> Amarok sound works no matter what
<tacosarecool> Any Ideas?
<tacosarecool> Please
<tacosarecool> Ah
<tacosarecool> Flash sound is broke until I restart
<intelikey> tacosarecool weren't you asking the same thing a week ago ?
<tacosarecool> I don't remember
<intelikey> it still sounds like a race condition to me.
<tacosarecool> I was asking a long time ago I think
<tacosarecool> Race Condition?
<intelikey> yes but that doesn't mean i can fix it for you.
<tacosarecool> I know
<tacosarecool> I was hoping there was someone who could help in here but I guess not yet well for this issue
<tacosarecool> And I don't think that flash 10 will help me
<tacosarecool> Because I get the issue with skype also
<tacosarecool> Wait skype sound is working
<tacosarecool> How weird
<tacosarecool> Oops
<tacosarecool> I didn't have the sound turned up on youtube
<tacosarecool> Lol
<tacosarecool> Bye
<favro> heheha hands up who hasn't done that :)
<intelikey> every one wants a system to post as quickly as possable.   but sometimes a second delay at the right point can prevent "race condtions" from making the boot process a "hit and miss" lotory...
<intelikey> favro you poll failed.   no one responded   ;/
<favro> intelikey: I couldn't see raised hands even if my poll worked :)
<intelikey> ^
<intelikey> i can't see lowered hands tho
<intelikey> v
<intelikey> oh there it is.
<intelikey> <
<intelikey> >
<favro> hehe
<intelikey> one thing i have found about irc.   "first smart elic hasn't a chance, someone can always top that..."
<intelikey> first .* hasn't
<intelikey> is it a full moon or what ?   the wirdoz are out in full force today
<intelikey> "'hellians, they are.'   i say 'hellians, everyone of them.'"
<Daisuke_Ido> is there a quick way to convert all filenames in a directory to lowercase?
<intelikey> Daisuke_Ido for q in * ;do mv "$q" "`echo "$q" | tr "[A-Z]" "[a-z]" `" ;done   # you might test that some place safe.
<Daisuke_Ido> intelikey: i actually found a classy solution :)
<Daisuke_Ido> for i in `find * -depth`; do (mv $i `echo $i|tr [:upper:] [:lower:]`); done
<snowman> hi room is there anyone?
<intelikey> fails with ; done   but same thing.
<intelikey> err actually it doesn't fail there.  but  it's because it's not quoted.  and so fails on all names with spaces
<vbgunz> when you say su at the command line, is there a default password? I am using my password that works with sudo but it never works for su... the password is always wrong. is there a default? if not, can I reset it?
<intelikey> actually mine may fail with spaces too.
<intelikey> vbgunz there is no root password unless you set one.
<intelikey> !sudo | vbgunz
<ubottu> vbgunz: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome), or !kdesu (KDE)
<vbgunz> su: Authentication failure
<intelikey> vbgunz there is no root password unless you set one.   read the page  ^
<vbgunz> I am just typing su at $ ... it ask for a password, I must have set it and forgotten it :(
<intelikey> vbgunz there is no root password unless you set one.   read the page  ^
<intelikey> or keep typing in here..... but you'll learn faster reading the page.
<clusby> vbgunz: I think you want 'sudo -s'
<intelikey> -i
<intelikey> but actually he wants knowledge.
<Taggnostr> hello, I'm searching a program to edit pdf or ps files, do you know something?
<intelikey> ooo
<Taggnostr> I tried to open the pdf with writer but it only show the source
<vbgunz> I thought I had su to root... actually, I just wanted to check if I could switch to root cause truth is, I am trying to login as another user... I am trying to log a user out without actually switching over to there account. I found skill but that tells me to check killall, etc
<Taggnostr> same with the ps
<Taggnostr> is there a way to import them directly from ooo? I just did open with -> ooo
<intelikey> vbgunz sudo username kill -9 -1
<intelikey> not clean but forceful
<vbgunz> yeah I saw that but question does it do it safely? I don't just want to kill the user. I'd like to log them out.
<Taggnostr> I also searched with the adept manager but I can't find anything
<Taggnostr> I just need to write some text on a pdf or ps file
<Taggnostr> or also export it in any format that allow me to do that
<intelikey> vbgunz it's kinda hard to excort a user to the door without a fight, if they don't want to go.   so either ask them  to logout or, pitch their butts out in the street      so to speak.
<intelikey> escort maybe
<Taggnostr> any ideas?
<vbgunz> intelikey: heh, it's my 3 year old boy... I do want to kick him into the street but don't think authorities would like the excuse 'he forgot to log out of the linux box'... I forgive him and thought I look into it... well, not like he is working on IDs Rage or something... I'll find out in the morning :)
<Jordan_U> How can I remove what seems to be the gnome network-manager applet from the KDE 4.1 panel ?
<intelikey> vbgunz heh.  yeah my examples were to be taken in a vertual way ya know :)
<favro> !kde4 | Jordan_U
<ubottu> Jordan_U: KDE 4.1.0 is the latest major release of the K Desktop Environment. Packages can be found at  http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.1 - Support in #kubuntu-kde4
<intelikey> with any luck someone in   #kubuntu-kde4   will tell you Jordan_U
<Jordan_U> intelikey: Thanks
<Taggnostr> it seems I have to do a screenshot of the page and use gimp :\
<intelikey> vbgunz there is a program that will automaticly logout any user that is idle for X amount of time...  you might look into that.
<vbgunz> I am curious. I am still on 3.5.9. does KDE 4* have any kind of parental controls at all?
<intelikey> vbgunz i really don't know.   ask in   #kubuntu-kde4
<vbgunz> I am itching a bit for an upgrade. I am reading plenty of great stories about KDE 4 ... I thought I wait it out though and do have years of work on the system
<jdcnyc> l
<intelikey>  
<intelikey> reboot will fix anything      ;/
<illmortal_> uhm.. can someone help me?... I installed Kubuntu 8.04.1 and during the installation I receieved an error.
<illmortal_> and now I cannot log into kubuntu, I'm using the Live CD
<matt__> Hi, does anyone know how to get gnash working in Konqueror?
<matt__> i dont want to install flash, and I want to use youtube!
<illmortal_> Anyone?
<favro> illmortal_: hard to say if anyone can help not knowing the error
<illmortal_> well.. how would I check the system log?
<illmortal_> wouldn't it show the error in there? :X
<favro> illmortal_: /var/log is where the logs are - depending on the prob Xorg.0.log might be a start
<andres_> hi
<favro> hi andres_
<illmortal_> favro... what else can I use other than nano?
<favro> illmortal_: I've found nano easiest - there is vim, joe as well
<illmortal_> I'm trying to copy/paste so I can pastebin it in hopes someone can see the error :X
<Darkrift2> anyone heard of issues with ktorrent using massive amounts of ram?
<Darkrift2> and cpu
<Darkrift2> brings my system to a halt after a while
<favro> the cpu could be due to hash checking the torrent
<raymears> hey everyone. i've got a slight problem with my konqueror: when i try to do google queries, instead of displaying the page, it tries to download it. any idea what setting i messed up?
<rebecka> So, I'm using knetworkmanager to connect to a mighty strange wpa2-enterprise network and I wonder if there is any way to extract a wpa_supplicant.conf from knetworkmanager (since it uses wpa_supplicant to connect).
<chairman> chairman here
<chairman> can i put myspace IM on here
<unclean> guys how can i run a '.run' file
<mag-> chmod +x file.run; ./file.run
<unclean> hmm is this right?
<unclean> chmod +x /home/unclean/Desktop/et-linux-2.55.x86.run
<unclean> cause nothing happens when i do that
<unclean> to run a '.run' file is this command correct?
<unclean> chmod +x /home/unclean/Desktop/et-linux-2.55.x86.run
<danish> hy some 1 there
<danish> i need help
<danish> plz
<danish> hello
<danish> some 1 there
<dhq> i have an internal mic but it doesnt work  Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) HD Audio Controller
<freaky[t]> what is a good desktop search for kubuntu?
<favro> unclean: no that makes able to run - now you type the path to it - /home/unclean/Desktop/et-linux-2.55.x86.run
<favro> hit enter
<favro> !ask | danish
<ubottu> danish: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<favro> dhq: in konsole type   alsamixer   and make sure the mike is turned up
<unclean> thanks favro!
<dhq> favro: its is on
<favro> unclean: great :)
<favro> dhq: I would suggest turning all them up  - but I never use mics so am limited there
<dhq> favro: all are up
<favro> dhq: I wouldn't know the next step for a mic - is it skype that's the issue or it never works?
<dhq> it worked before i ungraded to hardy
<unclean> favro: i went to start (its a game) and i get errors saying"cannot load visuals"could not open OpenGL  subsystem"and my ny screen is huge
<favro> unclean: try logout/in
<favro> it might be you need to set your graphics
<favro> *card
<unclean> favro: how can i tell if x86 is the right file for my comp?
<favro> unclean: is it less than ten years old and intel, amd, or via - it is x86 then
<unclean> okay i have an AMD
<unclean> still not able to run the game
<unclean> i open it wit  Wine and my screen gets all huge
<unclean> and nothing happens
<favro> unclean: how old is it - you might need dosox
<favro> dosbox even
<unclean> Amd 1800+ 64mb Geforce2 mx 1--/200
<unclean> maybe my vid card isnt installed right?
<favro> unclean: how old is the game?
<unclean> 2004
<favro> old games can't use recent cards
<favro> k
<favro> what's the vid card
<favro> lspci | grep VGA   will tell
<unclean> my cards older than the game Geforce2 mx 100/200
<unclean> GeForce2 MX200
<favro> !info nvidia-glx-legacy
<ubottu> nvidia-glx-legacy (source: linux-restricted-modules-2.6.24 (2.6.24.13-19.45)): NVIDIA binary XFree86 4.x/X.Org 'legacy' driver. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 71.86.04+2.6.24.13-19.45 (hardy), package size 3003 kB, installed size 9796 kB
<favro> unclean: try that ^^
<unclean> i think i have the legacy driver installed let me check
<Darkrift2> anyone know if ktorrent has a repo that might have newer versions than what comes in 8.04?
<Darkrift2> my current version is performing very badly right now, high cpu/ram usage, low speeds (even with high seed/leech ratio) and at 40kup/40k down its basically choking my internet connection (that is 15mb/3mb)
<unclean> favro: yea i have legacy
<Darkrift2> i can handle 4000k down and 300-450k up normally, but right now hitting anything over 20k either way brings my system to a halt (cant even load google)
<favro> Darkrift2: they'd have a website
<favro> unclean: see if   glxinfo | grep render   gives a return
<Darkrift2> wow
<Darkrift2> 2.2.9 is what i have, 3.1.2 is current :S
<Darkrift2> oh, thats for kde4
<favro> that happens
<unclean> "GLX" missing on display :0.0
<favro> I don't think ktorrent would be the issue - maybe a choice in it's settings that was made
<favro> unclean: try   glxinfo   - any errors there?
<unclean> Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<Darkrift2> their site says the kde4 version works in kde3, so ill try that
<Darkrift2> ive checked settings, dont see what could cause this
<favro> Darkrift2: good luck :)
<unclean> favro: Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<favro> unclean: I don't know how X expects people to install the legacy driver but it seems that you have but aren't using it
<favro> have it even
<raymears> hey everyone. i've got a slight problem with my konqueror: when i try to do google queries, instead of displaying the page, it tries to download it. any idea what setting i messed up?
<favro> unclean: seems envyng-gtk is the way
<favro> !envyng-gtk
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about envyng-gtk
<favro> !envyng
<ubottu> envyng is an updated version of the *UNSUPPORTED* envy package. It is now part of the ubuntu universe repository (envyng-gtk OR envyng-qt) we suggest you use envyng if every other (official/supported) method fails! it can have various results from works, to fails!!!  if you want the very latest drivers from the manufacturer you use them at your own risk
<unclean> should i try that?
<favro> unclean: tried the restricted driver manager?
<favro> I took that for granted silly me...
<unclean> im not sure
<favro> it's in the menu I beleive
<cassiopiea> I hve problems wiht my wlan after upgrade... someone cann help?
<unclean> i went into synaptic and getting envyng now
<favro> unclean: get the qt one for kde
<favro> cassiopiea: an upgrade can overwrite files and has a new kernel so redo the steps you did before
<cassiopiea> that ok but the files exits and my Wlan works, but it dosent starts automatic
<unclean> favro: no luck screen just gooes black then back to X
<favro> cassiopiea: I don't use wireless so am clueless about it - but this might help
<favro> !wifi
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<favro> unclean: seems it might be the game then - is there a faq on there site?
<favro> s/there/their
<v6lur> hi: when compiling ktt (kde tengwar tool), i get this error: "configure: error: Qt (>= Qt 3.0.3) (headers and libraries) not found"
<v6lur> libqt3-mt-dev and qt3-dev-tools are installed
<v6lur> what else must i install?
<goldmetal> anyone know what /dev/md is?
<nikami> anyone know what the quickest and easiest way to fix a dual boot pc that is giving and NTLDR error message on boot?
<nikami> The only functioning pc i have right now is a kubuntu desktop (with Gnome installed as well) that has no CD drive. Thus, everything would have to be performed via bootable USB.
<favro> nikami: someone in ##windows might - they'll prob say remove linux and reinstall tho :)
<chairman> how do i get kubuntu KDE4
<favro> !intrepid
<ubottu> Alpha Software: Intrepid Ibex is the code name for K/ubuntu 8.10, due October 2008 - #ubuntu+1 for discussion. Kubuntu Intrepid will have KDE 4 as the default Desktop Environment - see  https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuIntrepidVersion | Warning lots of breaking software between now and October!
<favro> it still installs ok I here
<aris> hello
<nikami> anyone have any other answers for my NTLDR problem?
<aris__> i got problem with kmail. with making my post downloadable
<aris__> however it seems all settings are made ok
<aris__> anyone will help me with this issue?
<aris__> kmail give me message: no new message on account but in the fact there is plenty of them not read
<testi> It looks like an update for gtk-qt-engine broke gtk-qt-engine (It now displays default gtk theme). Was the update properly tested? How can I fix that?
<testi> on my system
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
<favro> testi: I had to add my icon theme to the two qt-gtk files in my home folder to get it used
<chairman> how do i install KDE4?
<howtoo> add this to your /etc/apt/sources.list file
<howtoo> deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-members-kde4/ubuntu hardy main
<howtoo> and do full system upgrade from adept or apt, or whatever you like
<knusperfrosch> how do i check in bash if any file like "${HOME}/prefix-*" exists?
<knusperfrosch> "if [ -f" doesn't work for *
<favro> if [ $? -f  maybe
<LeeJunFan> after repartitioning an NTFS volume to ext3 and formatting mount complains the new UUID doesn't exist, is there some way to trigger a refresh of some type?
<chairman> DO I TYPE THIS IN THE KONSOLE
<chairman> OR DO THEY HAVE IT ON A DISK ALREADY
<favro> !kde4 | chairman
<ubottu> chairman: KDE 4.1.0 is the latest major release of the K Desktop Environment. Packages can be found at  http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.1 - Support in #kubuntu-kde4
<knusperfrosch> favro: still get a "too many arguments"
<favro> LeeJunFan: with a format it gets a new uuid afaik
<LeeJunFan> favro: it's not that I don't have the new UUID for it, it's that mount complains that one isn't there. ie. blkid shows the old UUID.
<cosmofield> How do I uninstall firefox on my Kubuntu? I tried sudo apt-get remove firefox but it says that 'package firefox is not installed so not removed' But Firefox can still be started, it has a start button in the program menu and I don't want Firefox because I use Gnu Icecat. Any ideas? :/
<tobor_> cosmofield: how did FF get onto the system in the first place?
<_-Jay-_> cosmofield: Depends on the version    try sudo aptitude search firefox
<cosmofield> I installed firefox and later installed Icecat and remove firefox with apt-get, but its still somewhere in the system :/
<_-Jay-_> and find the version with an i next to it
<_-Jay-_> you may find you have to remove firefox-3.0
<favro> knusperfrosch: LeeJunFan tried the old uuid? - seems it's not so old then - and sudo blkid works better here
<favro> well sorry knusperfrosch
<favro> knusperfrosch: what's the rest of the script or relevant section of it?
<LeeJunFan> actually blkid shows the new one, I mis-spoke. But /dev/disk/by-uuid/ lists the old one. udev doesn't realize I reformatted.
<tobor_> cosmofield: "how" did FF get onto the system in the first place?
<tobor_> did u apt-get install, or did you download it from a website?
<knusperfrosch> favro: got a directory, "${HOME}/somewhere" and i'd like to check if it contains any files matching "some-name-*.ext"
<cosmofield> [solved] Anyway, it's gone now, it was firefox-3.0  that was still left, I didn't noticed earlier that it was a version difference, thanks for the help :)
<favro> knusperfrosch: does  ls ~/ | grep prefix ext   work
<favro> that'll be command line
<knusperfrosch> favro: if [ "$(ls some-file-*.ext)" == "" ];then echo "no ex"; else echo "ex"; fi
<knusperfrosch> would be a solution but not really nice...
<senorpedro> hi folks
<LeeJunFan> favro: udevtrigger
<favro> knusperfrosch: LeeJunFan it's working?
<LeeJunFan> favro: well, it did. I found a page with someone who had the same problem and that solution, I ran it - I mounted my device, then X locked up. Could be something kde4 or compiz doesn't like.
<LeeJunFan> favro: so of course it cost me a reboot I Was trying to avoid in the first place.
<favro> knusperfrosch: if [ ! -f 'prefix'"*"'ext' ] ; then  echo found ; else echo not found ; fi
<wesley_> Are there people who also have upgrade problems in 8.10 ? with
<wesley_> libpam-runtime
<wesley_>  update-motd
<tobor_> hi all, the wiki says to use kbuntu-restricted-extras package for playing restricted formats, but apt-cache search doesnt find the package (fresh install of Kubuntu 8 (heron) Ubuntu 8.04.1 )  Is there a suggested alternative?
<Pici> wesley_: Intrepid issues should be discussed in #ubuntu+1
<Pici> tobor_: Do you have the multiverse repositories enabled?
<tobor_> Pici: I don't know.  Haven't changed anything about the repos.  Using it exactly as installed from CD-ISO
<tobor_> Pici: how can I check?
<Pici> tobor_: Is there a source menu in Adept? (I'm more of a gnome guy so I'm not sure of the KDE interface)
<wesley_> !bug1
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bug1
<tobor_> Pici: looking
<tobor_> Pici  I dont use adept either, (I'm a CLI guy! 30+ years on various "UNII" :-) ) adept shows that restricted repors are enabled in the repo manager
<Pici> tobor_: okay, what does apt-cache policy say about kubuntu-restricted-extras then?
<tobor_> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<tobor_> Pici: http://paste.ubuntu.com/47755/
<tobor_> Pici - I see multiple entries in the output from apt-cache policy showing both restricted and multiverse
<Pici> tobor_: How about apt-cache policy kubuntu-restricted-extras ?
<tobor_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/47756/
<tobor_> Pici: looks like multiverse is on.
<tobor_> says none installed (apt-cache policy kubuntu-restricted-extras)
<Pici> tobor_: try installing it again then
<tobor_> Pici: so it seems like there are two candidates. .. trying
<Pici> tobor_: Maybe a typo the first time around
<Pici> tobor_: Yes, but it will pick the newer version from hardy-updates
<tobor_> Pici: typo. Couldn't find package kbuntu-restricted-extras
<tobor_> Pici: heh, thanks
<ghostcube> kubuntu
<Pici> tobor_: no problem :)
<ghostcube> ;)
<ocs> hi. is there a way to launch, with kde4 the old gui of adept (the same in kde3) ? In this new gui I can't see many features that were in the old one
<EagleScreen> ocs i think it is not possible
<EagleScreen> Adept 3 is a new software in Beta phase, it is incomplete
<ocs> EagleScreen: ok, but does it mean that i'm forced to use this new adept?
<EagleScreen> i think yes, Adept 2.1 is broken and not mainteined anymore
<EagleScreen> you can install synaptic, I recommend you to install it with command: 'aptitude -R install synaptic' in order to do not install gnome things
<ocs> i see.. thnks EagleScreen
<tobor_> Interesting, htop shows 40 or so "console-kit-daemon" processes, but ps ax shows only one, and trying to kill the 40 or so in htop even using  signal "9" has no effect.
<favro> tobor_: they might be zombies and you can't kill a zombie
<favro> should be a column with sr and z in it
<favro> s/sr/s,r/
<tobor_> favro: nope, not zombies.  Seems to be a common problem as well. Looks like a design issue. We do keep getting Stupid "Machine resources are there to be wasted" MS style thinking in Linux as time goes on. :-(
<favro> ohh
<Hori> Hello
<Hori> Is there speaking here?
<tobor_> 54 processes, each using .2 percent of the system memory, == "Stupid"  :-)
<tobor_> !ask > hori
<ubottu> hori, please see my private message
<favro> I agree - does running   sudo htop   help kill 'em?
<tobor_> favro: Nope.
<favro> tobor_: k
<tobor_> favro: I stand corrected, as root, htop can kill them.
<tobor_> tobor_: Well, you should have waited till I tried it!
<tobor_> tobor_: yeah, I know....
<favro> tobor_: hehe :)
<tobor_> tobor_: and stop talking to yourself in public...
<Hori> I want to install some software, a game more specifically that I cannot find in the repositories, I have downloaded extracted all the bits and pieces to a folder, now I have 'autoexec.cfg' and other config files. However, I do not know what I need to do from here. Can anyone assist me?
<tobor_> Hori: does the directory for the doftware havea README file?
<tobor_> Hori: or an "Install" file ?
<tobor_> s/doftware/software
<Hori> it has 2 Readme files
<Hori> "Run the program like this: ./phun" < ReadmeLinux.txt
<Hori> 'phun' being the name of the software
<tobor_> what happens when you do that?
<Hori> and the other readme file mentions updates and terms of use etc
<Hori> tobor_: Well, I don't know. I don't know how to run the program like that.
<tobor_> Hori: type in what it says to do. :-)
<Hori> I have no knowledge of code whatsoever, which makes Linux even more fun.
<tobor_> Hori: do you have an open shell?
<Hori> Now I do,
<tobor_> cd to the directory where the program is and then type in what the readme file said.
<Hori> cd?
<tobor_> Hori: also - add the idea that in Linux you do a lot (most) of your work more efficiently from the command line so you should always have terminal open.
<tobor_> Hori: "cd" its a command.
<tobor_> !tutorial
<ubottu> A desktop course manual for Ubuntu 7.10 can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Training
<ubuntu_> ubuntu or kubuntu+ quad core+up to 4gb ram ddr3,+ nvidia geforce 8600 gt+ 600gb hdd= a good pc
<Hori> Given this computer isn't my workhorse, I dont' want to spend a lot of time reading and learning how to use the terminal.
<favro> Hori: where's the file?
<Hori> However, if I can be pointed in the direction to reading how to do the simple stuff I'm happy
<ghostcube> Hori: this is essential for linux
<tobor_> Hori: OK, you wont be able to do anything but use pre-packed tools then.
<tobor_> plonk
<ghostcube> Hori: linux isnt an M$ replacement it works different und u need to know some things
<ghostcube> *and
<Hori> und, das ist deustch. As far as my poor german goes.
<ghostcube> Hori: yeah it is :D
<Hori> I realise the importance that code has in operating linux effectively. B-b-but
<Hori> Right now, I just want to install this game,
<Hori> fun first, lessons later
<ghostcube> Hori: cd is in windows too
<ghostcube> so
<ghostcube> dos and terminal behave same sometimes
<ghostcube> but if u never used dos ...
<Hori> exactly
<ghostcube> puh thats bad
<Hori> windows being a relatively GUI capable OS
<ghostcube> windows = not acceaptable at all
<Hori> The lack of need to use DOS, and being raised on GUI OS's doesn't help
<ghostcube> :S
<favro> Hori: in konsole you type the path to phun e.g. /home/Hori/PHUN/phun
<w8tah> good morning folks - how do i add a program to the K menu?
<ghostcube> w8tah: just click right on any entry
<ghostcube> edit entry
<ghostcube> this will open an menu where u can add new progs
<w8tah> cool
<w8tah> thanks
<ghostcube> np
<ghostcube> u can change the order of the tools in there too
<w8tah> cool
<Serva> Hello. How do I register my nick?
<Pici> !register | Serva
<ubottu> Serva: Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname.
<Serva> This /msg command has to typed from Konversation itself?
<Fermio91> salve a tutti
<Pici> !it | Fermio91
<ubottu> Fermio91: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<KRF> Serva, yes
<Fermio91> sorry i've wrong channel
<KRF> Serva, its mostly the same for all IRC clients
<Serva> In the command "/msg nickserv register <your-password> <your-email>", do I specify my nick in nickserv field?
<ghostcube> nah
<Serva> I can see the password ad and the email fields, but not the nick field
<ghostcube> Serva: u are logged in with the nick
<ghostcube> so no need for
<Serva> ah
<Serva> right
<Serva> ooO, for a second it got me scared when it printed the password on konversation but then I realized only I could have seen it.
<Serva> Heh
<Serva> KRF, Can I change the password in future?
<KRF> Serva, /nickserv help
<Serva> tks KRF
<Assurbanipal> guys cannot login in kubuntu.i get error saying : "no write  access to /home/nikolas/.ICEauthority "
<Serva> KRF, the "SETPASS <nickname> <key> <password>" requires a key, and it says it is the same key that was mailed to me but in the registration activation email I didn't get any specific key.
<KRF> Serva, maybe the pass you passed to REGISTER?
<Serva> SETPASS allows you to set a new password using a key emailed to you. The key is valid for one time only, and also becomes invalid if you identify with your old password.
<Assurbanipal> guys cannot login in kubuntu.i get error saying : "no write  access to /home/nikolas/.ICEauthority " can someone plz help?
<Serva> !ICEauthority
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about iceauthority
<tobor_> Assurbanipal: is easy to fix
<Assurbanipal> tobor_, how??
<Assurbanipal> tobor_, and why happened?
<tobor_> use ctrl-alt-F1 and login to the first virtual console
<Assurbanipal> ok
<tobor_> Assurbanipal: you dont have write access to the ICEauthority file that tells X-windows you are allowed to have access to the display
<Assurbanipal> why happened??and how to fix?
<tobor_> so after you login, you will be in a shell, running on a virtual terminal, examine the file and change its protection so you have write access to it.
<isprins> hello, does anyone know how i get tomtom home ( running in wine ) to detect my tomtom GO 730 ?
<Assurbanipal> how i do that mate?
<tobor_> Assurbanipal: I have no idea how it happened, most likely its something you did.
<tobor_> Assurbanipal: you dont know how to change protection on a file in the shell?
<Assurbanipal> did nothing mate... power went off and then tried to login again
<Assurbanipal> no mate-newbe here
<tobor_> owch. use the chmod command see "man chmod' for instructions
<tobor_> How did the power go off?  Where is your UPS? :-)
<Assurbanipal> power offs in crete mate...come more often that hte rain....
<Assurbanipal> tobor_, can u please guide me to it?
<tobor_> Assurbanipal: sorry - too much RSI here
<tobor_> Assurbanipal: if you get a lot of poweroffs you definitely need a UPS ! :-)
<tobor_> Assurbanipal: read the man page
<Assurbanipal> tobor_, mate,can't make this out...
<Serva_> Hello. Where can I request a generic "unaffiliated" user cloak?
<xx> no se
<xx> me voy
<BluesKaj> hiyas
<ghostcube> Serva_: this is done by setting up 2 nicks and main and en fallback one
<jussi01> Serva_: #freenode
<ghostcube> then go to freenode and msg a stuff to cloak u
<noaXess> how can i see what's happend if i press my extra button on my laptop to disable the touchpad?
<noaXess> i want disable it automatically on kde start..
<ghostcube> noaXess: xev
<ghostcube> and press the key it will show u the key id
<isprins> i found the problem, " autodetect from devide" is not implemented yet in wine..
<ghostcube> isprins: on getdeb.net is an 3dmark patched wine
<noaXess> ghostcube: xev doesn't see this key.. it's a FN key on my notebook.. function key..
<ghostcube> hmmm
<mariano_> hola
<noaXess> is this the qt4 dev package: qt4-dev-tools? gmake and so on?
<mariano_> hola
<noaXess> mariano_: hola
<noaXess> #i think #kunbuntu-es is your choice :) with hola :)
<noaXess> #kubuntu-es sorry..
<mariano_> hello
<noaXess> hi :)
<noaXess> is qmake only in qt3-dev-tools included? what about qt4-dev-tools? is qmake also included if i only install qt4-dev-tools?
<SilentDis> hello
<SilentDis> question:  I'm on EVDO 'net access.  Currently, i use KPPP to make my connection.  While this works fine for the most part, sometimes my cellphone likes to reboot, and of course kppp crashes out.  I'd like to switch it over to a 'permanant' connection, whereas if the OS can't find the EVDO modem, it just retries in a few moments again to establish connection.  Ideally, then, i'd not have to 'dial up' each time, just plug the phone in.  suggestions?
<ere4si> 1
<sobczyk> is there any firefox support channel?
<trappist> sobczyk: have to connect to irc.mozilla.org and /join #firefox
<sobczyk> thx
<rcz> Pessoal, que tao diferente e' o KDE 4? alguem usa? vale a pena?
<xx> ll
<rcz> Pessoal, que tao diferente e' o KDE 4? alguem usa? vale a pena?
<xx> """""
<JackWinter> i have a problem with exporting mpg2 from kino.  the error i get is "Error writing to KINO/MJPEG audio filter - aborting."  i suppose it has something to do with my mjpeg codecs ?
<digit_al> hi - how can i get to the german-kubuntu-channel ?
<digit_al> (i'm here on irssi with big problems)
<Githzerai> !de
<ubottu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<liam> hey
<liam> can anyone help with my alsamixer problem?
<digit3> hi, it seems like i'm banned - is it forbidden to use irssi in the german channel (no problems with an graphical irc-interface 2 minutes ago)
<liam> whenever i open it i get module-assistant
<liam> whenever i try to open it i get alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such file or directory
<digit3> can anyone help me - login-function for kdm-kde4 doesnt work
<favro> liam: des   aplay -l   give a return?
<liam> i get
<liam> aplay: device_list:205: no soundcards found...
<favro> digit3: #kubuntu-kde4 will know about that
<digit3> favro: thank you
<liam> im also having probels with my sound, but im trying to get alsamixer to wor first
<favro> liam: alsamixer can't find a soundcard
<favro> liam: in konsole try    sudo lshw -C multimedia
<favro> to find the card
<|markie|> anybody is known with freenx/nomachine and kde4
<zett> hi ppl
<liam> *-multimedia UNCLAIMED
<liam>        description: Multimedia audio controller
<liam>        product: IXP SB400 AC'97 Audio Controller
<liam>        vendor: ATI Technologies Inc
<liam>        physical id: 14.5
<liam>        bus info: pci@0000:00:14.5
<liam>        version: 80
<liam>        width: 32 bits
<liam>        clock: 66MHz
<liam>        capabilities: msi cap_list
<liam>        configuration: latency=64 mingnt=
<liam> i now i need the atiixp driver but it wont work
<omgz00r> I have problem with flash if i want run any flash video on youtube example sound in video doesnt work
<omgz00r> anyne can solv my problem ?
<omgz00r> omfg ?
<omgz00r> is here anzone ?
<liam> omgz00r: What browser are you using?
<omgz00r> Firefox
<omgz00r> In tutorial was that i must install "libflashsupport but i install it and it doesnt work
<liam> download it from here: http://fpdownload.macromedia.com/get/flashplayer/current/flash-plugin-9.0.124.0-release.i386.rpm
<Githzerai> omgz00r: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<zanberdo> I have installed linux to my laptop using an encrypted partition configured with lvm.  I've discovered I need to free up some space on the drive in order to install another OS.  gparted does not appear to handle resizing of encrypted partitions, so even if I resize my lvm partitions I can't seem to resize the overall encrypted partition.  Are there any tools for resizing an envcrypted partition?
<liam> ines better though
<omgz00r> i hate adobe
<liam> well its the best options
<Githzerai> omgz00r: as we all do, but unfortunately it's sort of a standard...
<omgz00r> How to install it ?
<omgz00r> i forgot :D
<Githzerai> sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<omgz00r> not this
<omgz00r> i have alreadz plugin nonfree installed...but mz problem is that i can hear sound from flash videos
<omgz00r> i thought liam's file
<Githzerai> http://fpdownload.macromedia.com/get/flashplayer/current/flash-plugin-9.0.124.0-release.i386.rpm
<favro> that's an rpm
<omgz00r> how to install it ?
<favro> !rpm
<ubottu> RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !APT, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous)
<mifauna> hello
<omgz00r> so.....?
<liam> aaah
<mifauna> ok
<favro> !deb
<ubottu> deb is the Debian package format, also used by Ubuntu. To install .deb files, simply double-click (in Ubuntu) or click (in Kubuntu) on them to start the GDebi utility.
<omgz00r> so i need deb package ? :-/
<mifauna> cual  es el canal en español
<zanberdo> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<omgz00r> !cy
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cy
<omgz00r> !cz
<ubottu> České uživatele žádáme, aby mluvili v kanále #ubuntu anglicky. Česky je možno se domluvit v #ubuntu-cz. Děkujeme.
<omgz00r> !sk
<ubottu> Žiadame slovenských používateľov aby v kanáli #ubuntu hovorili po anglicky. Slovensky a česky sa dohovoríte v #ubuntu-cz.
<omgz00r> oh
<Githzerai> http://fpdownload.macromedia.com/get/flashplayer/current/install_flash_player_9_linux.tar.gz, there is a README inisde which will explain how to install
<inigo> alguien me puede ayudar con un problema?
<favro> !br
<ubottu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt por ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<v6lur> why can't i install kdelibs4-dev? adept manager shows it will break if installed
<v6lur> on kubuntu hardy
<favro> using kde4?
<genii> v6lur: You probably want kdelibs5 and not kdelibs4
<v6lur> no, i want them for kde3, thus kdelibs4 should be the right one
<newbb> hi guys i put a usb pendrive in but it doesn't regularly appear on the desktop... how can i do?
<JackWinter> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<genii> v6lur: Perhaps you've installed a newer version of kdelibs4 than the -dev package is for (perhaps from hardy-proposed repo, ppa or similar)
<newbb> hi guys i put a usb pendrive in but it doesn't regularly appear on the desktop... how can i do?
<v6lur> hmm, i did indeed have hardy-proposed enabled...
<quentin_> Hey there
<quentin_> Anyone familiar with pdflatex and bibtex?
<v6lur> so... is there a way i can get kdelibs4-dev without downgrading kdelibs4?
<v6lur> the exact error message, btw: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/47823/
<v6lur> and: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/47827/
<genii> v6lur: Please pastebin result of:   apt-cache policy kdelibs                         and: apt-cache policy kdelibs4-dev
<w8tah> how can i control the compiz stuff under kubunutu?
<v6lur> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/47828/ and http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/47829/ , respectively
<genii> w8tah: With compizconfig-settingsmanager      (ccsm for short) Ask them in #compiz-fusion channel for details
<genii> v6lur: Reading
<w8tah> cool
<w8tah> thank you
<v6lur> Paigaldatud: (ei ole) means "Installed (is not)"
<v6lur> or similar
<w8tah> genii: what is the command to start it -- i cant find it in the K menu?
<genii> v6lur: Ok, same versions. So the groaning is from the libasound2 saying it needs specifically an earlier version than what wants to be installed by default
<v6lur> so i'll try to downgrade asound?
<v6lur> libasound2*
<genii> w8tah: Install package named compizconfig-settings-manager    then after, alt-f2  and put in    ccsm
<w8tah> got it
<w8tah> thanks
<v6lur> gosh, that wants to remove half my system :o
<kalel> hello
<kalel> some
<genii> v6lur: You could specify version to install like     sudo apt-get install libasound2=1.0.15-3ubuntu4
<v6lur> oh, one can do that? cool :D
<genii> Yes :)
<genii> work requires me, AFK a while
<v6lur> kdelibs4-dev is installing its dependencies. thanks a million :D
<testi> I want to deny one kvpnc profile (that uses vpnc) to overwrite /etc/resolv.conf - Unchecking DNS_UPDATE (Network -> General) does not help.
<newbb> hi guys i'm not able to see my usb pendrive, usually when i jack it in it automatically appears on my desktop, not this time, i also tried to reboot but nothing happens... how can i do? thanks
<Firestorm> Hey, my wireless refuses to work and I'm on KDE 3.5 I believe, anybody wanna take this one?
<Glady> check it again
<Glady> I bet it works now
<Firestorm> Hope you weren't talking to me
<Glady> why
<Firestorm> Because it doesn't automagically work lol
<Glady> sometimes u just check it too quickly
<Firestorm> No, I don't believe it has the right setup going, I've tried everything
<Glady> u dont let it time to get on
<Glady> what is the setup
<Firestorm> An Atheros 5007 I think
<asktoby> My /var/log/messages is full of "hdd: status error: status=0x58 { DriveReady SeekComplete DataRequest }"
<asktoby> I'm guessing one of my hard disks is on it's way out.
<asktoby> ...but how can I tell which one?
<babeck> Is there was a way to force users to have to change their passwords after X days?
<digit3> hi - back from kubuntu-kde4.. it seems to be a X problem (my problem: when i try to log in by kdm, it jumps back to login)
<digit3> is there a possibility to re-install X ?
<digit3> or a better solution ?
<Glady> andy
<digit3> glady: was this for me ?
<v6lur> has anyone succeeded in compiling this: http://www.kde-apps.org/content/show.php/taskbar-compiz+for+kde-3.5.10?content=89500
<v6lur> i managed to get past ./configure, but make stops with errors
<v6lur> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/47842/
<tobor_> hmm - new behavior - when a command is issued (cli) that is not present you get a long blurb: The program 'aa' is currently not installed.  You can install it by typing:
<tobor_> sudo apt-get install astronomical-almanac
<tobor_> Any idea how to turn that off?
<tobor_> does anyone know what package is doing that?
<Glady> any
<Glady> no it was for arthero
<Glady> it is orbit
<Glady> whos doing that
<Falah> I'm having a problem with kicker
<florin_> who has a demonoid invitation?
<Falah> when a window closes, it doesn't get removed from kicker sometimes until another window is opened
<Glady> I have a lot of them
<Falah> Glady: problems with kicker or demonoid invites :p
<florin_> could you give me one?
<Pici> florin_: This is a support channel, please don't.
<Falah> as a matter of fact, it's happening right now
<Falah> I have a window "Confirm Quit From System Tray - Power Manager"
<Falah> it's listed on kicker, but it's been gone for about 10 minutes
<sancho21> I got my shell mess up when doing this: echo "INSERT INTO story_$lang VALUES ('', '$russian_text');"
<sancho21> I got ');ERT INTO
<sancho21> How to fix this?
<Kaalf> Question: how long is the gnome-desktop-environment package going to be broken?
<Kaalf> It's been about 6 months since I last tried
<Kaalf> and it still fails because the gnome-keyring-manager package doesn't exist
<HappySmileMan> Is there a reason why Konveresation 1.1 isn't in the repos?
<jussi01> HappySmileMan: when did it come out?
<florin_> how I can play games in ubuntu? or best question, where I can download cedega?
<HappySmileMan> jussi01: August 6th
<HappySmileMan> So it's been over a month
<jussi01> !info konversation intrepid
<ubottu> konversation (source: konversation): user friendly Internet Relay Chat (IRC) client for KDE. In component main, is optional. Version 1.1-0ubuntu2 (intrepid), package size 4716 kB, installed size 12552 kB
<jussi01> its in intrepid...
<Kaalf> Anyone know on what I asked?
<HappySmileMan> Oh ok
<Kaalf> Or if not, is there any way to sucessfully install GNOME as well?
<jussi01> Kaalf: install the ubuntu-desktop package
<HappySmileMan> florin_: Cedega isn't in the repos, I think it's commercial? You can get Wine, which is what Cedega is based on
<florin_> thanks
<jussi01> !games | florin_
<ubottu> florin_: Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<Kaalf> jussi01: ok, I shall try that, if that works, will that replace KDM with GDM (which I don't want), but how would I switch between the two anyway?
<HappySmileMan> "sudo apt-get install wine" would work but best to follow their instructions at http://winehq.org for Ubuntu if you want the most up to date Wine
<venik> How do I get the Dashboard in kde4 to show up?  Cntrol-F12 does not work here
<florin_> yes i know how to install
<jussi01> venik: please use #kubuntu-kde4 for kde4 support
<HappySmileMan> florin_: Was just advising you to use their repo, not the default
<florin_> I thought I can find cedega on torrent trackersd
<venik> I asked there, but no one knows... ;-(
<jussi01> Kaalf: sudo dpkg-reconfigure kdm
<jussi01> venik: people here are not likely to know either - best to just wait.
<Kaalf> jussi01: and to go to GDM, I'd "sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm"?
<jussi01> Kaalf: you could do that, but either will give you a choice between them...
<Kaalf> ah ok, thanks
<florin_> how can I see effects like linux cube?
<jussi01> !compiz | florin_
<ubottu> florin_: Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness from KMenu -> System -> Desktop Effects - further help in #compiz-fusion
<sudeepa> hi
<sudeepa> anybody here
<florin__> me
<sudeepa> hi florin
<__-osh-__> USB? My usb-device keeps dieing on me. I can copy a file or two but then I have to reconnect it again. Bloody annoying. Any ideas?
<__-osh-__> Doesn't matter if I mount it through gui or cli. Still dies. Only if I do something on it though.
<surgy> how do i get the very latest nvidia driver?
<surgy> is there a repo im missing?
<jussi01> !envy
<ubottu> envyng is an updated version of the *UNSUPPORTED* envy package. It is now part of the ubuntu universe repository (envyng-gtk OR envyng-qt) we suggest you use envyng if every other (official/supported) method fails! it can have various results from works, to fails!!!  if you want the very latest drivers from the manufacturer you use them at your own risk
<surgy> jussi01: so i just sudo apt-get install envy?
<jussi01> no
<jussi01> envyng-qt
<__-osh-__> !usb
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<__-osh-__> Bah. Nothing there.
<surgy> after i install envy do i need to restart X? or is it done at this point?
<__-osh-__> Another annoying thing is that it keeps upping the device name. Was /dev/sdc, now up to /dev/sdg
<__-osh-__> sorry, /dev/sdh. Argh.
<__-osh-__> It's not even consistent. I hate computers.
<Bikerbob> anyone have time to help me get X setup?
<Bikerbob> running dpkg-reconfigure  xserver-xorg - goes through questions till I get to Keyboard options.. after I say OK.. it drops out and gives me a
<Bikerbob> xserver-xorg postinst waring: overwriting possibly-customised configuration file; backup in /etc/X11/xorg.conf.20080917143414
<Bikerbob> FATAL: Module battery not found.
<Bikerbob> any ideas?
<steven_88> hulli
<__-osh-__> Bikerbob: battery? Never seen that before. Sorry, can't help.
<Bikerbob> this is a desktop to boot.. so not sure on the battery thing
<__-osh-__> Bikerbob: Don't most ubuntus run quite well without and xorg.conf-file? Just rename it and try without. :-)
<__-osh-__> Bikerbob: It's not like you're worse off if it doesn't work, right?
<v6lur> has anyone succeeded in compiling this: http://www.kde-apps.org/content/show.php/taskbar-compiz+for+kde-3.5.10?content=89500 ?
<__-osh-__> Anyone got a good script for removing spaces in filenames?
<v6lur> i managed to get past ./configure, but make stops with errors: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/47842/
<v6lur> kubuntu hardy, kde3
<__-osh-__> v6lur: You sure you got all the libs you need to compile? Looks like a missing lib to me, but I haven't compiled things in over a year.
<v6lur> ./configure went fine (had a little hassle with that)
<v6lur> so "dev dependencies" should be ok?
<__-osh-__> v6lur: depends on how the makefile is written I think. So configure might work even if some libs are missing. But you really should ask someone who knows more than I do. I might be full of sh*t.
<__-osh-__> And for the record I still fscking hate my damn usb-player that keeps dieing on me as soon as I do some disk operations on it. Don't know if I should blame the fscking player or fscking linux. :-(
<v6lur> i asked in #compiz-fusion, was advised to install libtool, but the error stays the same
<__-osh-__> v6lur: There's some QT-things in there. You got all QT-libs you need? Ask in KDE or QT.
<__-osh-__> :s/KDE/#KDE/g
<__-osh-__> :s/QT/#QT/g
<v6lur> ok, thanks...
 * genii sips a coffee
<__-osh-__> Why does my usb-connected mp3-player die when I get files from it but not when I put things there?
<__-osh-__> dmesg
<__-osh-__> FAT: Directory bread(block 535) failed
<__-osh-__> that's the dmesg error.
<antonio_> #list
<jack__> ho un problemino chi mi aiuta?
<ironman> hola buenas tardes a tod@s
<peter__> hi
<jack__> qualcuno mi puo' aiutare??
<ironman> alguien que conozca problemas de instalacion de turboprint?
<jack__> I need some helpS?
<IppatsuMan> !es | ironman
<ubottu> ironman: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<IppatsuMan> !it | jack__
<ubottu> jack__: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<Reformer81> I've installed Ubuntu 8.04 on a system that does not have internet access.  I would like to know how I would go about downloading packages and updates to put on a CD and then bring them to the other computer to install them.  I'm particularly interested in installing the Nvidia drivers and multimedia support.
<peter__> j
<ironman> tks lppatsuMan
<ubuntu_> ok i'im on a live cd on a laptop
<ironman> i have instaled turboprint but igot a message
<ubuntu_> and for one the resolution is really low
<ironman> of an error qhen i send a print wotk
<ubuntu_> and for two i can hardly see the screen cuz the ambient light sensor is making it dim as hell
<ubuntu_> it will randomly go bright and then super dim again
<ironman> the erro is about the usb
<ubuntu_> anybody?
<v6lur> ubuntu_: and your laptop's make, model is...?
<ubuntu_> asus m70
<ubuntu_> i just did a workaround so the display is fine now but apparently it won't stay like tha
<ubuntu_> the workaround only fixed the extremely dim screen
<ubuntu_> now i am still at 800x600
<ubuntu_> the xorg config keeps asking me for all these keyboard parameters and since i dont know what to do it will exit if i dont put the right ones in
<Reformer81> I've installed Ubuntu 8.04 on a system that does not have internet access.  I would like to know how I would go about downloading packages and updates to put on a CD and then bring them to the other computer to install them.  I'm particularly interested in installing the Nvidia drivers and multimedia support.
<ubuntu_> last time i had to reboot a few times for it to detect my internet settings
<ubuntu_> unless you're saying it will not be using the internet in which case i suggest you hook it up and do updates then bring it back
<Daisuke_Ido> !aptoncd
<ubottu> APTonCD is a tool with a graphical interface which allows you to create one or more CDs or DVDs with all of the packages you've downloaded via apt-get or aptitude, creating a removable repository that you can use on other computers
<Daisuke_Ido> Reformer81: might want to take a look at that
<ubuntu_> now, how do i fix my screen resolution?
<Reformer81> Daisuke_Ido: I've looked at the before, but I don't see any listings for nvidia-glx-new or the mp3, wmv, etc. codecs.
<tichau> test
<yamen> op-concept
<Glady> ok
<sito> hellow!
<sito> i need the sources of intrepid ibex kubuntu
<genii> sito: Ask in #ubuntu+1 or #kubuntu-devel please
<sito> thanks genii
<genii> np
<Cole_Chamber> hi i have a question about playing DVDs
<jussi01> Cole_Chamber: ask
<hkr> hola
<wesley_> where can i find X11_Xscreensaver_LIB ?
<noaXess> does anybody now, when the next kernel image comes out for hardy?
<Nutzebahn> Hello.
<wesley_> how can i force to install a 32 bit deb ?
<mn_> Hello.  Could anyone help me find the equation editor by open office.org?  I have installed it via apt-get, but it doesn't appear anywhere I see.
<alistair> Hi can anyone tell me what 'config' file this refers to: http://pastie.org/274570
<genii> alistair: likely some file in /etc for ndiswrapper
<alistair> genii, tks
<genii> np
<g2g591> I found a bug on the website. the shipit link points to the site to get ubuntu cds (shipit.ubuntu.com) when it should point to shipit.kubuntu.org
#kubuntu 2008-09-18
<genii> g2g591: http://www.kubuntu.org/contact       or send a memo here to user named jriddel
<genii> Sory two "LL" on it eg:    jriddell
<KWGoD> im having trouble getting my audio files to play
<KWGoD> help?
<ign0ramus> KWGoD: do you have the proper codecs installed?
<KWGoD> prolly not
<ign0ramus> !codecs | KWGoD
<ubottu> KWGoD: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<KWGoD> where can i find the codecs? im playin my bass and i would like to hear dethklok
<genii> Follow above links and read.
<ign0ramus> KWGoD: "sudo apt-get install kubuntu-restricted-extras" is probably a good start, although i don't believe its supported
<ign0ramus> mp3 files: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/MP3
<Denise> two persons
<Denise> can run a business
<Bauldrick> !drunk | Bauldrick
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about drunk
<leleobhz> someone know why in kubuntu kde4.1, when i try mount a media from dolphin it ask my password for dbus-send?
<genii> leleobhz: They may know in #kubuntu-kde4
<leleobhz> ok
<ign0ramus> leleobhz: check your fstab
<leleobhz> ign0ramus: have only my / and /home
<leleobhz> (+swap, procfs, sysfs, etc..)
<ign0ramus> then see what people in #kubuntu-kde4 say
<leleobhz> but why this happens for mount while im inside disk group?
<leleobhz> ive asked in #kubuntu-kde4
<leleobhz> ill wait. Thanks
<stephane> montmagny
<stephane> levis
<BuG3R> hay guy's can anyone help me ou, how do i run torrent files, and through which applicaion
<BuG3R> hay guy's can anyone help me ou, how do i run torrent files, and through which applicaion
<BuG3R> hay guy's can anyone help me ou, how do i run torrent files, and through which applicaion
<notriddle> Use KTorrent.
<Serva> anyone?
<Serva> I want to add a network printer using its IP address
<notriddle> Okay. Try System Settings.
<Serva> tks notriddle, got it configured in few secs.
<notriddle> Serva: Welcome.
<Serva> another quick qn, how do I set it to duplex printing
<Serva> there are only two options i.e. <ignore> and Off(1-sided)
<Serva> I tried to ignore, didn't print duplex
<notriddle> Serva: What exactly IS duplex printing?
<Serva> printing both sides
<Serva> of a sheet
<Serva> of = on
<notriddle> Okay... Try the Print dialog for the application you want to print from.
<Serva> Yep, tried that already. no luck.
<notriddle> And nothing in System Settings? Then I really don't know...
<ign0ramus> Serva: what kind of printer?
<Serva> Hp Laserjet 4200n
<Serva> Using windows, I can print on both sides
<Serva> aah, how about lp command
<notriddle> Okay! Try the HP stuff (somewhere in the System menu, I think).
<Serva> At the time of configuring the printer I looked at all that - no mention of duplex printing
<ign0ramus> Serva: you may find some help here http://packages.ubuntu.com/hu/hardy/ifhp
<notriddle> Serva: Or try pointing your browser at localhost:631.
<ign0ramus> package "ifhp" : "It provides access to printer features like duplex printing, paper tray selection and strong accounting using the printer's internal page counter."
<notriddle> ign0ramus: Seems like what you want, Serva.
<Serva> oh yea
<Serva> let me install it quickly
<ahmos> hi ,how i can fix icons
<notriddle> ahmos: What do you define as "fixing", ahmos?
<ign0ramus> ahmos: Kcontrol > Appearances and Themes > Icons.  Most likely the settings you're looking for are there.
<notriddle> If you want to change the icon set (don't like Crystal SVG), try http://www.kde-look.org/ and install it using the instructions on the page.
<ahmos> i've installed anew icon theme and when i restored the deafulat one ,so icons are not expressing themselves any more
<notriddle> ahmos: "the icons are not expressing themselves anymore", explain.
<ahmos> for example files of sound and documents and tar.gz are using the same icon
<ahmos> sorry my english is weak
<ign0ramus> ahmos: what icon set do you wish to use?
<notriddle> Okay, so it is using the same icon for everything...
<ahmos> crystal svg the default one
<ahmos> yes  notriddle
<ign0ramus> ahmos: so what happens when you go to Icons, and click "apply"? Do the icons change or remain the same?
<ahmos> some changes and the other take the same icon
<ign0ramus> ahmos: here's the updated Crystal SVG... see if it changes things for you http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php/Crystal+SVG?content=8341
<ahmos> ok, i'll try it and thank you all for your help :)
<ign0ramus> np
<ign0ramus> I personally like Mewls - modern and pretty complete... worth trying (if only for a minute) http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php/Mewls?content=68430
<RenzoreK> Anyway to set an image as wallpaper from within Firefox? Or does the image need to be saved, then applied thru konqueror (or any other image program)? I asked because I thought I saw a few distros where it could be done from within FF
<ahmos> ok  ign0ramus i'll download it too then try it ;)
<ign0ramus> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/hardy/+source/firefox-3.0/+bug/206191
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 206191 in firefox "[MASTER] Firefox 3 "set as Desktop background" does not work properly" [Unknown,Confirmed]
<Denise> and here too
<Denise> hell
<Denise> almost the NASA here
<Serva> Is there some channel, where we can ask qns about other channels?
<Serva> Like I am searching a channel to discuss AI
<ign0ramus> #AI
<Serva> Do you have some list or somthing, ign0ramus?
<Serva> tks btw
<ign0ramus> it helps not to overlook the obvious sometimes :)
<ign0ramus> the internet: if you've thought of it, there's a channel for it
<Serva> Heh
<ign0ramus> Serva: there is a Yahoo! search for irc channels --> http://dir.yahoo.com/Computers_and_Internet/Internet/Chats_and_Forums/Internet_Relay_Chat__IRC_/Channels/
<ign0ramus> ^ it doesn't seem to be very helpful, though :(
<florian> Hi! I would like to connect the pdf-printer of my kubuntu-machine via samba to a windows-machine. Windows finds this printer but wants a driver to be installed. Which driver do i have to install?
<Serva> I agree with the last statement.
<Serva> :)
<ign0ramus> i just happened to come across it, but upon actually using it, it's pretty disappointing
<Serva> looks like, it was booming for few seconds but got abandoned after few minutes
<Serva> Now that we're talking about IRC channel lists, here's some authentic source http://www.irchelp.org/irchelp/chanlist//
<ign0ramus> florian: http://www.debian-administration.org/articles/425 it says to use the regular Windows drivers for the printer
<ign0ramus> Serva: searchirc.com
<ign0ramus> Serva: it found us! (first link for 'kubuntu').  seems more usable.
<Denise> tricky link again
<florian> ign0ramus: but this is not a real printer. It's just the pdf-printer. I don't find a regular Windows pdf printer driver. Is there one?
<ign0ramus> florian: apparently you need the Virtual PostScript Printer driver
<ign0ramus> http://pdf-tips-tricks.blogspot.com/2008/01/share-pdf-network-printer-with-samba.html
<chris____> hmm i'm a bit lost.. how is sound implemented in ubuntu? shouldnt i be able to listen to several sound sources at the same time?
<ign0ramus> hmm... http://kb.adobe.com/selfservice/viewContent.do?externalId=328539
<florian> ignOramus: Wow, thank you!
<ign0ramus> chris____: yes, you should
<ign0ramus> florian: np... see adobe link above for the driver
<diogo> hey everyone... I kinda have a ubuntu driven laptop and didn't know because of canonical and dell's deals my video card works better on ubuntu then on others and etc...
<diogo> :)
<diogo> but now I'm using the PCLOS...
<diogo> MiniME
<diogo> I have some questions about the kubuntu before isntalliung it
<ign0ramus> chris____: see if this helps http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=5087562&postcount=8
<diogo> is kde 4.1 + fglrx working... some people say it has lags and bugs...
<diogo> also I dislike the apt system... is smartPM a good usage on the ubuntu bases... and also does kubuntu has an intrepid version? or only hardy?
<diogo> for now...
<ign0ramus> apt is the best
<ign0ramus> !botsnack
<ubottu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<chris____> ign0ramus: tx.. reading
<ign0ramus> also, https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuIntrepidVersion
<diogo> hey SMART is awesome too...
<ign0ramus> finally, people really seem (based on a quick google search) to be experiencing problems with fglrx and KDE4.1
<ign0ramus> ...which is not to say it won't work, buy my god, the bug reports!
<diogo> :( but the kubuntu comes with kde3 as option?
<ign0ramus> diogo: which version are you asking about?
<ign0ramus> hardy comes with both options, and for now Intrepid will ship with kde4
<diogo> well I think hardy will be ok for now because fglrx I donthink comes with support for xorg 1.5 so intrepid I'll have problems
<diogo> uhm got it...
<ign0ramus> i do hope that there will be a Canonical version of Intrepid using kde3, though.  still so many problems with kde4
<diogo> oh another thing I like the kde3 stripped out use better the smplayer instead of the kaffeine and amarok.... but is there a way to use the kde3 in a minimal mode?
<ign0ramus> diogo: i don't understand the question
<chris____> simultaneous sound works! thx!
<ign0ramus> chris____: awesome!  what specifically did you change?
<ign0ramus> (you have to pass the knowledge on, that's the only catch)  :)
<diogo> well kde is usually a set of programs... can it be installed only the base of kde..?
<chris____> i installed that patch for flash
<ign0ramus> chris____: cool... that's what i figured, but it's good to get confirmation
<chris____> after setting everything to pulse audio in the settings for sound
<chris____> before that i didnt have simultaneous sound at all
<chris____> but only on the real install, not on a virtual boot - everything worked fine there
<ign0ramus> diogo: i'm sure it's possible, but it certainly won't ship that way, and getting support will prove difficult if you're missing basic packages that everyone else has
<ign0ramus> chris____: hey, whatever works@
<diogo> ok
<chris____> ign0ramus: tx for the assistance:)
<ign0ramus> chris____: that's what we're here for.  you will do the same when you can
<chris____> i just wonder how i would find a flash patch on my own:)
<ign0ramus> chris____: same way i did - google!
<Serva> Back again on the topic of duplex printing. I still can not do that.
<chris____> duh:)
<chris____> man i installed mac os x on a pc today you have no idea how tired of googling i am:)
<ign0ramus> Serva: hpif didn't help?
<Serva> ifhp
<ign0ramus> chris____: i think i have an idea...
<ign0ramus> Serva: yeah, that
<ign0ramus> gotta run.
<ign0ramus> bbl
<Serva> looks like my limited-memory mind lost that information
<Serva> let me try working with ifhp
<Ketrel> Problem, I installed gnome, and setup wireless networking in gnome, since then I Can't get it to work in KDE
<Ketrel> I fixed that problem, but I have another
<Ketrel> Kicker constantly crashes on startup
<Serva> god i am doomed if I am going to print a 100 page document, without duplex option
<Serva> I wouldn't even dare to read it. :)
<charles> alguem aí??
<charles> jordo2323 esta aí?..
<Ketrel> I can't get kicker to stay working
<Ketrel> when I start it it crashes
<charles> i working Zaeli...
<seba> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<jordo2323> charles: no habla
<jordo2323> What's the deal with KDE 4? Is there anywhere I can read about it's progress?
<afeijo> whats the parameter to a cron run every 15 minutes? 60/4 ?
<afeijo> */15 ?
<favro> afeijo: 15 *
<favro> afeijo: I look at /etc/crontab to figure that stuff out - it has column titles :)
<favro> !kde4 | jordo2323
<ubottu> jordo2323: KDE 4.1.0 is the latest major release of the K Desktop Environment. Packages can be found at  http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.1 - Support in #kubuntu-kde4
<afeijo> favro: 15 * is every hour, at 15 minute. I want to run EVERY 15 minutes, so I guessed right, it is */15 = all minutes divided by 15 ;)
<favro> afeijo: that'll teach me to just glance and comment :)
<afeijo> lol
<andycr> This is odd.
<andycr> I'm getting an error that a file is not there when I try to execute it.
<andycr> I'll put a screenshot up
<andycr> http://img519.imageshack.us/img519/5236/temppl4.png
<andycr> As you can see, the file does exist
<sorush20> hi
<sorush20> what is going on ..
<sorush20> is kde 5 out?
<andycr> sorush20: kde 5?
<bdizzle> I don't think KDE 5 has even been thought of yet
<corinth> For no apprent reason, my cursor doesn't change over to the clicky hand when hovering over an application launcher/applet on the panel. Suggestions? Kubuntu 8.04.1, KDE 3.5.9
<andycr> corinth: I thought that was how it was supposed to be. I always remember it being that way.
<andycr> I haven't used 3 in awhile, but I remembered that
<andycr> corinth: Perhaps it has something to do with Kubuntu having double-click-opens-files settings by default where most KDE distributions have single click by default?
<thiamat> Os pirata
<afeijo> os pilantra
<corinth> andycr: I recently reinstalled, it wasn't always like this.
<tacosarecool> hello
<bonbonthejon> tacosarecool: hi
<mn_> When i run oomath, it says "javaldx: Could not find a Java Runtime Environment!"  What should I do about this?
<favro> !java
<ubottu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre or sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Please don't use Adept to install Java if you are on Kubuntu !Dapper
<mn_> thx
<thiamat> OS PIRATA
<thiamat> AHHH
<tacosarecool> Hello
<NickPresta> hi tacosarecool
<tacosarecool> I'm having a race issue
<tacosarecool> Can you help me?
<NickPresta> tacosarecool, love all races equally
<tacosarecool> No not that kind
<NickPresta> ;)
<tacosarecool> I mean the kind where when I boot up sometimes it does flash sound If i hear a boot up sound I know skype and flash sound work but if I don't hear a bootup sound usually skype and flash sound won't work
<tacosarecool> but amarok sound works
<tacosarecool> Nick you there?
<NickPresta> tacosarecool, yeah. I'm doing some research on it now. I'm not sure what the problem or solution could be =(
<NickPresta> I would ask again in a little while and see if someone else can help.
<tacosarecool> Dude google might buy valve
<tacosarecool> How awesome would that be!
<simula> what would google do with valve?
<PeterASilva> let off steam, naturally...
<NickPresta> simula, I would image they're interested in Steam and such. But that is a topic for #kubuntu-offtopic :)
<simula> :)
<tacosarecool> nvm
<tacosarecool> maybe
<PeterASilva> kluless nube question:  want connect to irc.freenode.org in Konversation... how do I do that?
<NickPresta> PeterASilva, /server irc.freenode.org
<PeterASilva> thnks
<tacosarecool> anyone who can help me?
<tacosarecool> I wish flaccid was here
<tacosarecool> Peter
<tacosarecool> File server list
<tacosarecool> In the server add irc.freenode.net
<tacosarecool> add kubuntu to channel
<tacosarecool> #kubuntu
<tacosarecool> I mean the kind where when I boot up sometimes it does flash sound If i hear a boot up sound I know skype and flash sound work but if I don't hear a bootup sound usually skype and flash sound won't work
<surgy> my sound abruptly stopped today. can someone help me diagnose and maybe fix the problem plz?
<surgy> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<surgy> when i go to sound system like ubotu suggested and click on reset sound system, it continually tries to reset over and over
<surgy> anyone?
<surgy> can someone help me plz?
<Guest51374> gello
<Guest51374> hello*
<Guest51374> i need help here
<Guest51374> hello , i want the software for Intel Wireless 2200 BG Card for Ubuntu
<Guest51374> plz help me , i need to turn on my wireless
<favro> !wireless | Guest51374
<ubottu> Guest51374: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<RenzoreK> Why do mencoder, and acid-rip packages say "BREAK" if I request to have them installed?
<Guest51374> thanks but intel 2200 bg is not with drivers on page u sent me
<favro> RenzoreK: got any extras repos enabled other than the ubuntu hardy ones?
<Serva> I need a quick sed/awk help. Can anyone help me?
<Guest51374> my wireless is off and and i was turning it on by software when i was using windows , there is no button for it , so how i will turn it on ubuntu ?
<Guest51374> please help me
<RenzoreK> favro: main, universe, restricted, multiverse repos enabled
<Serva> never mind, I got that now. :)
<favro> RenzoreK: nothing for kde4 or intrepid?
<favro> Guest51374: you need to find out the card - lspci will tell  you - then tell us
<RenzoreK> favro: 3rd party, intrepid from medibuntu non-free
<favro> RenzoreK: if you're using hardy that will give errors then maybe
<favro> RenzoreK: you might be better off asking in #ubuntu+1
<RenzoreK> favro: How do i figure what packages are from the medibuntu because I want this system to be all hardy with a few other repos but stable
<favro> RenzoreK: dpkg -l I think will do that - might need sudo
<favro> RenzoreK: if it's stable now remove the entries for intrepid
<RenzoreK> favro: Yes it is, Ive done a fresh install about 4 days old so I want it to stay in working condition, Ill be backing it to seperate disk in a bit lol
<favro> :)
<Ketrel> I'm having a problem with nvidia drivers. If I use one version, logging out brings me to a blank screen and I have to go to a TTY to reboot or restart KDM, if I use the other, then logging out is fine, but any TTY is blank
<favro> Ketrel: afaik there are 3 drivers - nv, the one from restricted drivers and the one from nvidia - which two are causing you greif?
<mixed1234> any kubuntu expert here knows how to change the lame look of KDE to look something vibrant like redmond XP???  I can't stand the look of firefox, I have to find the scroll bar when a web page is too big to fit on my monitor
<favro> mixed1234: try searching kde-look maybe?
<mixed1234> favro, thanks for the input, im going to have to stand this lame look until i figure out how to change the look....
<mixed1234> favro, by any chance would you happen to know how to make the scroll wheel work on a mouse???
<favro> !themes
<ubottu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<favro> mixed1234: that is set up in xorg.conf - normally automagically
<favro> mixed1234: run   sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg   and then logout/in
<mixed1234> favro, well the mouse scroll wheel has never worked on my USB mouse, im using ubuntu studio
<favro> mixed1234: I know nothing about ubuntu studio
<favro> ...
<mixed1234> favro but wont that one reconfigure my monitor as well?  I had to manually configure my monitor which sucks cack
<favro> mixed1234: yep it will
<favro> we can do it manually for the mouse
<mixed1234> favro ok well we can say im using kubuntu which is just about the same except im using a real-time patched kernel
<favro> mixed1234: kdesu kate /etc/X11/xorg.conf and I'll paste some mouse config stuff
<mixed1234> favro ok thanks for the info, in that case i will have to configure my mousie some other day then, thank you for the input
<favro> k
<mixed1234> favro, ok can i see the mouse config stuff and lets see what happens
<favro> one min
<mixed1234> ok
<Ketrel> all but nv
<Ketrel> but with nv, I don't get 3d acceleration
<favro> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<mixed1234> favro, im getting sleepy, sorry!  LoL  we'll try that another night, im going to get some sleep, good night!
<favro> mixed1234: how I run my usb mouse - http://paste.ubuntu.com/47964/
<mixed1234> favro, thank you for the post, i'll test it tomorrow morning, right now im very sleepy, have a good night! And thank you for the info
<favro> np :)
<favro> Ketrel: maybe someone using nvidia will chime in with some help...
<tacosarecool> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<surgy> hello
<surgy> i was wandering if someone could give me some insight on a problem I have just experienced?
<surgy> i have two sound cards
<surgy> one sound card is integrated 8 channel audio using the nvidia chipset. The other sound card is a soundblaster audigy 16bit pci card. it seams like both were working fine the other day, and today only the audigy works. whats happening here? I dont care if both work, i was just wandering what the problem was, and if i remove the audigy will my 8 channel audio start working again?
<Ketrel> favro: I'm not the only one with this problem, it's been reported as a bug numerious times, but it's been many months now. (It's also specific to *ubuntu AFAIK, so, it's not fully a driver problem)
<favro> Ketrel: updated the kernel recently?
<surgy> can anyone tell me anything about my problem?
<tacosarecool> I have a problem with flash and skype sound If I hear a boot up sound when I boot up it works if not it doesn't
<tacosarecool> But amarok sound works
<tacosarecool> Can anyone help me?
<tacosarecool> Anyone there?
<tacosarecool> Goodnight
<seba> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<jack__> čau, pls mohl byste mi někdo poradit jak vypnout zvuk při startu, hledal sem to v nastavení systému/ zvuk a nic se menanšel dik
<stdin> !cz | jack__
<ubottu> jack__: České uživatele žádáme, aby mluvili v kanále #ubuntu anglicky. Česky je možno se domluvit v #ubuntu-cz. Děkujeme.
<jack__> Can you help me pleas, i have problem with sound, i want to mute sound on startup, i dont know how. thanks
<Ketrel> favro: I've had this problem with all versions, including the most recent
<Ketrel> However, it was not present on whatever one was before Hardy (I honestly forget the name)
<favro> gutsy
<Ketrel> yes, it was not present in gutsy, it started in hardy
<favro> Ketrel: all I can suggest is to read some of the bugs - they have solutions sometimes
<favro> Ketrel: and if there are no new bugs about it there must be a fix for it :)
<Ketrel> not that I've seen (on both counts)
<Ketrel> I've subscribed to at least one instance of the bug
<Ketrel> only "solution" some people say that downgrading to a specific version of nvidia's drivers (from their archives), but that never worked for me
<favro> have you tried envyng?
<favro> that'll prob just get the latest...
<favro> !envyng
<ubottu> envyng is an updated version of the *UNSUPPORTED* envy package. It is now part of the ubuntu universe repository (envyng-gtk OR envyng-qt) we suggest you use envyng if every other (official/supported) method fails! it can have various results from works, to fails!!!  if you want the very latest drivers from the manufacturer you use them at your own risk
<Ketrel> favro: I tried that as well, same problem
<favro> k
<Ketrel> one version gives working TTYs and blank screen on logout, and the other gives the opposite
<SouGiaS> hi in Everyone
<SouGiaS> ..
<CostaRicanQuaker> anyone know how to install afterstep on ubuntu?
<CostaRicanQuaker> i can't get it with sudo aptitude install
<CostaRicanQuaker> i downloaded the tarball file on their website
<CostaRicanQuaker> but i dont know how to isntall withut adept or sudo
<badserii> CostaRicanQuaker: you should extract the arhive you installed
<jussi01> !info afterstep
<ubottu> afterstep (source: afterstep): window manager with the NEXTSTEP look and feel. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.2.7-2 (hardy), package size 3494 kB, installed size 9468 kB
<badserii> CostaRicanQuaker: and inside should be a README, or INSTALL
<badserii> CostaRicanQuaker: read it for instructions.
<CostaRicanQuaker> ^does that mean it's already installed by default on hardy?
<jussi01> CostaRicanQuaker: you sure you have the universe repo enabled?
<CostaRicanQuaker> how do i check that?
<jussi01> CostaRicanQuaker: no, it means you can get it with aptitude...
<jussi01> CostaRicanQuaker: adept -adept menu - manage repositories
<CostaRicanQuaker> i looked it up with adept
<CostaRicanQuaker> nothing showed up on the list
<jussi01> check that the universe repository is checked
<kunal> hi, having problem with my hard disk detection. Installed Kubuntu a few weeks ago. everything was fine till today. now when i boot up i am un able to access other partition on my disk. errormessakge says: feature only available with hal. have reinstalled hal but no use. any suggestions?
<CostaRicanQuaker> it says i wont be able to change anything because i'm not root
<CostaRicanQuaker> however it didnt ask me for the password
<jussi01> CostaRicanQuaker: close adept
<CostaRicanQuaker> done
<jussi01> CostaRicanQuaker: then go to terminal, kdesudo adept_manager
<logixoul> Hey, on Ubuntu 8.04 I'm trying to make my res 1024x768 but it stays 1280x1024. Here's my xorg.conf: http://pastie.org/274797 Can anyone please help?
<ubuntu_> helloÉ
<CostaRicanQuaker> jussi01, i looked it u on adept
<CostaRicanQuaker> and it says it's installed
<ubuntu_> help please
<jussi01> CostaRicanQuaker: ok,
<jussi01> !ask | ubuntu_:
<ubottu> ubuntu_:: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<ubuntu_> What type of partition do I use to installÉ
<CostaRicanQuaker> jussi01,  so thatm eans that now when i log out andback in it will be listed there?
<jussi01> err, not necessarily... its just a window manager...
<CostaRicanQuaker> so how do i make it appear as a login option?
<kunal> hi, having problem with my hard disk detection. Installed Kubuntu a few weeks ago. everything was fine till today. now when i boot up i am un able to access other partition on my disk. errormessakge says: feature only available with hal. have reinstalled hal but no use. any suggestions?
<ubuntu_> When I try to install I get
<ubuntu_> No root file system is defined.
<ubuntu_> Please correct this from the partitioning menu.
<Xordan> Hey, is it a known bug that the hardware drivers app doesn't work in ibex?
<ubuntu_> how do I correct this
<jussi01> Xordan: I suggest you ask in #ubuntu+1
<Xordan> ty
<jussi01> ubuntu_: did you go back too the partition menu and make sure you have selected a file system?
<Apple_cat> Hey, does anyone know of some good links to getting a wacom tablet working with kubuntu?
<ubuntu_> can anyone help please
<Apple_cat> What seems to be the problem ubuntu_?
<SkEmO> argh
<SkEmO> why does the buttons based on java suddenly dont load ?
<SkEmO> after a while on firefox i just cant click the damn buttons cos they dont load, there is only a white vox/square
<SkEmO> box*
 * SkEmO goes to sleep
<newbb> hi guys, my kubuntu hardy doesn't automount my hdusb anymore (usually it pops it on the desktop)... i can't access to it, can someone help?
<_LiNuX_> Is any messager like msn in the linux?
<njdenham> _LiNuX_: amsn
<_LiNuX_> i download the achive and has that one amsn-0.97.2-1.tcl85.x86
<_LiNuX_> now what i do...?
<newbb> hi guys, my kubuntu hardy doesn't automount my hdusb anymore (usually it pops it on the desktop)... i can't access to it, can someone help?
<_-Jay-_> dude if your running kubuntu just do a sudo aptitude install amsn
<_LiNuX_> _-Jay-_ and how i do that from terminal?
<_LiNuX_> and how a time the sudo comand?
<_-Jay-_> yeah,    just type it in
<_LiNuX_> type*
<_-Jay-_> sorry i don't follow
<_LiNuX_> _-Jay-_ type* is for the wrong type n few line above
<_LiNuX_> :)
<_-Jay-_> yeah but i don't understand your question,,,   sudo allows you to run things as root without having to log in as root
<_-Jay-_> just type your password after you hit enter
<_LiNuX_> ok that but i dont know hot to write the comand....
<_LiNuX_> how*
<_-Jay-_> just type in the following line..  it;s that easy:
<_-Jay-_> sudo aptitude install amsn
<stdin> or just use adept
<_-Jay-_> or that
<_LiNuX_> what is adept?
<_-Jay-_> package manager
<_LiNuX_> :(
<stdin> KMenu -> System -> Adept Manager, search for "amsn" in the search box, then click on it and choose "Install". then click "Apply Changes"
<_LiNuX_> i have somethink  like synaptic package  manager
<_LiNuX_> something*
<stdin> that's the same type of ting, but for Gnome
<stdin> *thing
<_LiNuX_> when i type the commant like ''sudo aptitude install amsn''  aptitude what actual do?
<_-Jay-_> installs amsn
<newbb> hi guys, my kubuntu hardy doesn't automount my hdusb anymore (usually it pops it on the desktop)... i can't access to it, can someone help?
<newbb> i think i've got some probs with my HAL
<_LiNuX_> _-Jay-_ and stdin Thanks a lot :)
<_-Jay-_> no probs
<_LiNuX_> i have to install any antivirus or a firewall software?
<_-Jay-_> !firewall
<ubottu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<FuriousGeorge> hey all
<FuriousGeorge> where is the raid/lvm documentation
<FuriousGeorge> i come from gentoo, and this kubuntu thing is way to complicated....  where am i going to find the UUID to build my fstab?
<stdin> !uuid
<ubottu> To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell: « sudo blkid » (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<stdin> you don't *have* to use UUIDs in fstab, but it's recommended
<FuriousGeorge> stdin: thanks
<FuriousGeorge> stdin: where is the lvm documentation though?
<FuriousGeorge> lvm/raid
<stdin> probably https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto, but I don't know how current that is
<FuriousGeorge> stdin: in fact, it's so new it doesnt exist yet :)
<stdin> it seems to have been removed... https://help.ubuntu.com/community/?action=fullsearch&context=180&value=RAID&titlesearch=Titles
<stdin> there's few results
<FuriousGeorge> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=408461
<FuriousGeorge> that looks good
<FuriousGeorge> stdin: but some of you results are better
<FuriousGeorge> why dont i see swap in fdisk!
<_LiNuX_> hi again
<_LiNuX_> i trying to intall a skin in the amsn but i cant copy a file to the amsn folder.''Only the root can modify this  folder'' how can be a root(this is my computer)
<jussi01> _LiNuX_: press alt + f2 then type: kdesudo dolphin
<jussi01> _LiNuX_: be very careful though, modifying things as root can ruin your whole system...
<_LiNuX_> i pressed alt+f2 and nothing happend
<jussi01> hrm, well open a konsole and run that command then...
<jussi01> _LiNuX_: I assume you pressed them at the sam time... ie. hold alt down and press f2...
<_-Jay-_> You can put the skins in your .amsn in your home folder,   no need to go root
<jussi01> oh. nice. I didnt know that
 * jussi01 hugs _-Jay-_
<_-Jay-_> ;)
<_LiNuX_> home folder...hm..
<_-Jay-_> aka my documents?
<_LiNuX_>  their=/home/_LiNuX_/amsn_received
<_LiNuX_> past in that directory
<rogerio> 0la
<jussi01> rogerio: how can we help you?
<jussi01> _LiNuX_: I think _-Jay-_was trying to say that you need to copy the skins to /home/_LiNuX_/.amsn
<rogerio> juss, I want to know How I can access the portuguese channel
<jussi01> rogerio: type: /join #ubuntu-pt
<_LiNuX_> jussi01:  why .amns
<_LiNuX_> .amsn
<_LiNuX_> the . why we put it their?
<jussi01> _LiNuX_: it is a hidden folder
<jussi01> .folder or .file means they are hidden
<jussi01> you can go to dolphin - view - view hidden files to see them
<_LiNuX_> ...dolphin what is a dolphin?
<_LiNuX_> a  special command?
<favro> !dolphin
<ubottu> Dolphin, or more properly D3lphin, is the new default file manager for Kubuntu 7.10 Gutsy Gibbon. If you would like to make Konqueror your default file manager again, go to Konqueror - Settings menu - Configure Konqueror - File Associations and change the association for inode/directory and inode/system_directory to Konqueror at the top rather than Dolphin.
<jussi01> no, its the file manager program
<_LiNuX_> i have ubuntu 8.04
<_LiNuX_> you know i used in Windows ..
<jussi01> _LiNuX_: dolphin is the equivalent to windows explorer
<MementoMori> hi
<jussi01> MementoMori: hi
<freaky[t]> what is a good desktop search engine? is strigi or beagle better?
<MementoMori> I did chmod u+s to a script owned by root. Why if I run the script using a normal user my UID/EUID isnt 0 ?
<sTratovariuZ> hello, can i get some help with my external drives? dvd, hdusb and mp3player, apparently kubuntu doesn't see them anymore and their icons don't come out on the desktop as usual... why?
<_LiNuX_> sTratovariuZ im a new user as you but i have the same problem like you a start a start take out and take in some one else usb rot
<rogerio> rrrrrr
<rogerio> #ubuntu_pt
<cody>  hey all, I'm trying to download some vpn software but I am lacking "kernel-sources" according to the installation guide because when I run dpkg -l | grep kernel-sources I get nothing returned. I am running kubuntu on my eeepc901 and just want to see if I should download the kernel sources (whatever they may be) and install them. I'm just a bit afraid to screw around with the kernel on this machine because I have it automatically updated by
<cody> adamm's kernel
<CostaRicanQuaker> question: if i sudo apt-get remove kubuntu-desktop, will it get rid of the kde4 apps i have?
<favro> cody: you need  adamm's kernel headers then
<CostaRicanQuaker> and koffice?
<cody> okay
<cody> I'll download those babies then...
<favro> !pure xfce
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pure xfce
<favro> !purexfce
<ubottu> If you want to remove all !KDE and !Gnome packages and have a default !Xubuntu system follow the instructions here « http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purexfce »
<favro> CostaRicanQuaker: ^^
<CostaRicanQuaker> no no, i have kde3 from the original kubuntu, kde4, xfce and gnome
<CostaRicanQuaker> i want to get rid of kde3
<CostaRicanQuaker> but keep kde4 and all of the kde apps
<favro> CostaRicanQuaker> question: if i sudo apt-get remove kubuntu-desktop, will it get rid of the kde4 apps i have?
<dr_willis> favro,  most likely No.
<dr_willis> kubuntu-desktop is just a meta-package. removeingit wont remove much
<CostaRicanQuaker> what if some of the kde apps i have
<CostaRicanQuaker> are kde3 apps
<CostaRicanQuaker> like i'm not sure wheni installed koffice
<favro> that's why I did the !purexfce thing for CostaRicanQuaker
<CostaRicanQuaker> will it be taken awway?
<sTratovariuZ> hi guys, little prob here, i made a file with a background image and formatted text over it in openoffice, i want to print it, but the shop only accepts pdf, jpeg or tiff format, exporting it in pdf it loses all its graphic and stuff, it changes a bit, how do i do to pass it from .odt to .jpeg without losing quality? i know it's offtopic but someone might know... thank you
<CostaRicanQuaker> favro, here's from your link "It's possible that the commands might remove some other packages you have since added to the default and want to keep. If that's the case, keep track of which packages those are and reinstall them" that is precisely what i wnt to do
<CostaRicanQuaker> don't want to do*
<cody> favro, I already have the headers apparently.
<favro> CostaRicanQuaker: then open synaptic and mark those apps you don't want to be uninstalled
<cody> favro, I tried to install them using apt, and it said that I already have the lastest version.
<CostaRicanQuaker> mark them as what?
<ScorpKing> sTratovariuZ: use export to pdf from the menu (not the button) and set the image quality to 100%
<favro> CostaRicanQuaker:  mark those apps you don't want to be uninstalled
<CostaRicanQuaker> ok
<sTratovariuZ> ScorpKing: i've tried that already but even if i put it at 100% quality the image in pdf loses the formatted text and quality... isn't there a way to export it in jpeg just as it is? or something else i dunno
<favro> cody: I don't know anything about adamm's kernel
<cody> favro: ...well the vpn software that I am trying to install asks for this specifically: Directory containing linux kernel source code [/lib/modules/2.6.24-21-eeepc/build]
<ScorpKing> sTratovariuZ: nothing that i know about. google around for it
<cody> favro: and I leave it as the default above, but it fails everytime
<sTratovariuZ> i did... haven't found anything... that's why i'm here
<favro> cody: there is ##eepc for help
<cody> favro: Yeppers, I am there now too...
<cody> favro: Thanks for your help!
<favro> cody: I've done nothing with the eepc
<favro> np
<guillermo> i jsut installed 7.04 i want to get the latest version how do i do that?
<guillermo> i seem to manage to upgrade to 7.10
<dr_willis> 7.10 is a work in progress... you should wait till its released
<dr_willis> !ubuntu+1
<ubottu> Hardy Heron is the codename for the current release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS) You can get it now from http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu but please use !torrents
<dr_willis> oops  wrong factoid.
<dr_willis> oh wait im totally messed
<dr_willis> you said 7 :) not 8
<dr_willis> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<guillermo> i am using kubutu at the moment, how could i change to ubuntu?
<favro> install ubuntu-desktop guillermo
<guillermo> i thin i am gonna uograde to 7.10 then to 8.04
<guillermo> and then i will change to ubuntu
<guillermo> that is doibleright?
<favro> guillermo: it would be less d/loads to get 8.04 but you can do it frm 7.04
<gnomefreak> guillermo: unless your on dapper 6.06 than you have to upgrade one release at a time
<gnomefreak> s/have to/best to
 * gnomefreak personally would backup and download the ISO and install clean 8.04
 * jussi01 would advise that also
<fschmitt> Hello. Does the Kubuntu installer have an option to install grub into the first sector of /boot instead of the MBR, so the original bootloader remains intact?
<Serva> Hello. Do we have anyone here who could install Blackberry Pearl Desktop Software to Kubuntu? It's available only for PCs and Macs.
<oz_> ok
<matias> hola?
<matias> heyyyy
<ghostcube> ^^
<oz_> hey ??
<oz_> test irc
<matias> sabes como conseguir el codigo de los comandos de linux?
<Pici> !es | matias
<ubottu> matias: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<oz_> english ? french ? turkish ?
<matias> ok
<oz_> no ?
<matias> do you know how to get source of linux commands??
<Pici> What commands?
<matias> diff
<Pici> matias: apt-get source diff
<matias> we try but where it put that code??
<oz_> bye bye
<Pici> matias: Use a terminal.
<matias> yes we are doing it
<Serva> Does anyone know about a welcome socket?
<matias> its processing
<matias> we have done that
<matias> but we didnt know where the code is put?
<Pici> matias: In a folder in the directory where you ran that command
<RichardBH> hi
<RichardBH> does anyone know what could be causing this message?:
<RichardBH> ncompressing Unreal Tournament version 436 Linux installtrap: 154: cd /tmp; /bin/rm -rf $tmpdir; exit $res: bad trap
<frame05_> bonjour
<bazhang> !fr | frame05_
<ubottu> frame05_: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr
<RichardBH> frame05_: or, if you just said bonjour for a bit of variation and are actually english speaking, feel free to stay!
<angela> LIST
<angela> CIAO A TUTTI
<Pici> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<protanq> salut
<oobe>  i need to know what is the command to start the run dialouge i.e alt f2 in kde 3 i know its krunner in kde4 but i need to know what it is for kde3 so i can add it to my compiz bindings
<artur_> Hi. Everytime when I start the kubuntu I have to use a command like "sudo -c 777 /xx/yyy" to be able to rum a program.  How can I set permission to this directory only once, instead of everytime?
<oobe> artur_, what directory is it
<oobe> if its a /dev/ dir then you probably need to add yourself to users and groups
<TiredWolf> but then you definitely don't want to have *executables* in /dev...
<oobe> lol true
<artur_> oobe: the command is "sudo chmod -c 777 /dev/vboxdrv  "  ....for the virtualbox :P
<oobe> see i was write
<oobe> artur_, i have alink on this somewhere hold on
<artur_> oobe: ok
<oobe> artur_, the link i was looking for had insructions to create a group called vbox users then add yourself to that group i cant find it but a simple way to do it is to add this "chmod 666 /dev/vboxdrv" to /etc/rc.local
<oobe> type sudo chmod /dev/vboxdrv to test it
<oobe> then every time you boot it will run the same command when you start your system
<oobe> thats what i did b4 i created the correct permissions it works the same
<oobe> if 666 does not work try chmod 777 /dev/vboxdrv
<artur_> oobe: i see, but when i type this command i have to give password, in the rc.local will it work as if the root was typing?
<_LiNuX_> hi again
<artur_> oobe: done! i the next time i start the linux i'll know if it worked.  Thank's man!
<_LiNuX_> i'm install tor but when a start shows me Tork
<_LiNuX_>  cannot connect to Tor!
<_LiNuX_> Message: Nothing. TorK tried to connect to Tor and failed.
<_LiNuX_> Reason: If you are trying to manage a remote or already-running instance of Tor you may not have configured the address and/or port of the Tor server correctly.
<_LiNuX_> Would you like to configure the address and port now?
<oobe> artur_,  just test it before reboot by typing "chmod 777 /dev/vboxdrv"  in console
<_LiNuX_> What i can't do ...?
<oobe> i know 777 will work but 666 may work also
<oobe> _LiNuX_, have you edited the tor config
<_LiNuX_> How i do that?
<oobe> i dont remember been a while since i used it
<oobe> man tor
<oobe> read about it
<oobe> http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-install-tor-to-surf-anonymously-in-ubuntu-feisty-with-firefox.html
<_LiNuX_> oobe: i read aboute it and i dont understand why it dosen't work...
<oobe> did you install tor and privoxy
<oobe> from what i remember you need to install both
<oobe> but that link has another option
<_LiNuX_> i install tor
<_LiNuX_> and then i press the button to install and Prioxy but nothing happe
<_LiNuX_> happen*
<oobe> sorry i cant help you
<oobe> i dont recall it being that hard
<_LiNuX_> ok:)
<_LiNuX_> worth the tor?
<tobor_> Hi all - is there any way to get a list of what packages a person has added to a system after the initial installation?  or get the date and time each package was installled
<oobe> hey i need to know what is the command to start the run dialouge i.e alt f2 in kde 3 i know its krunner in kde4 but i need to know what it is for kde3 so i can add it to my compiz bindings
<oobe> tobor_,  i know its possible
<oobe> tobor_, found somthing for you dpkg -l
<bleaked> so is it true kde3 will be dropped in ibex?
<oobe> what is ibex
<Pici> !ibex | oobe
<ubottu> oobe: Alpha Software: Intrepid Ibex is the code name for K/ubuntu 8.10, due October 2008 - #ubuntu+1 for discussion. Kubuntu Intrepid will have KDE 4 as the default Desktop Environment - see  https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuIntrepidVersion | Warning lots of breaking software between now and October!
<oobe> i think i might be better off staying with 8.04
<oobe> can i still add some intrepid repos and keep my kde3 install
<oobe> i guess thats not really somthing people know yet
<Tm_T> oobe: more like, you will break your system if you add only some intrepid repositories
<oobe> yeah true
<acemo> intrepid with kde3 should be possible.. if the packages are still in repositories.. then just install ubuntu or command line only (like not install kde4) then install kde3 from command line
<oobe> i mean if i upgrade will kde3 be uninstalled
<tobor_> pobe thank you.
<tobor_> oobe: I dont see any way to tell which packages were installed AFTER the initial system install with that. Am I missing something?  Or is that showing me only the packages that were installed after the initial install?
<tobor_> oobe: also - I use apt to do my installs, is dpkg (dpkg-deb) using the same tracking database as apt?
<oobe> tobor_, packages listed with ii next to them means there installed
<oobe> tobor_, this command will make a list of all installed apps "dpkg -l | grep ii > list.txt"
<oobe> then you can have a complet list
<oobe> to save and refer to as your system changes
<oobe> tobor_, and yes dpkg refers to the same data base
<weyland> how can i change the directories that shall be searched if i want to execute something in my console?
<Pici> weyland: modify $PATH by adding PATH=$PATH:/path/to/new/path   to ~/.profile
<weyland> Pici: tz
<weyland> Pici> ty
<came0> hey I installed ubuntu studio with the real time kernal and am having a bunch of issues.  I want to reinstall my KUBUNTU! but will I have to reformat?  I just want to replace the kernal with the kubuntu one and keep all my files intact.  HELP!  Thanks.
<Pici> came0: You can either join #ubuntustudio to see if they are familiar with any of the issues you are having, or install the linux-image-generic package and use the standard kernel.
<oobe> came0, you can install kubuntu-desktop in apt
<oobe> and pick a kernel that suits you system in apt
<oobe> Pici, your answer was better'
<martin__> hello
<Arch3Angel> hey all anyone here that can explain an issue with kcontrol and theme manager
<Arch3Angel> i went to kde-look.org and i went and installed it dont have a preview and does not apply - funny thing is it does not allow me to remove it
<Arch3Angel> anyone
<Arch3Angel> just trying to make sense of this
<_LiNuX_> ----- How can install a program that i have download from internet ?..RoutoSMS_unix_v1_0_13.sh
<CostaRicanQuaker> can someone help me set up kmail, i am at the stage where the dialogue says incoming/outgoing server if pop/imap is checked, i clicked on my connection details and can't find anything other than the following data: ip address, broadcast address, subnet mask, default route, primary dns. secondary dns, they're all numbers, whihc do i have to enter in the outgoing incoming slots?
<scott> hi
<scott> someone help me
<Arch3Angel> anyone use theme manager
<came0> pici , oobe:  I did 'sudo apt-get install linux-image-genaric' but it says I have the latest version.  Is there a way to select which kernal is loaded?
<Pici> came0: What, by chance, does uname -a say?
<tobor_> oobe: Hi, just got back - I understand the ii indicates installed package - but are these only the packages installed AFTER I created the system from ISO (ON CD) or is it all packages that were installed bot from the CD and after?
<came0> Pici:  Linux eleanor 2.6.24-19-rt #1 SMP PREEMPT RT Thu Aug 21 02:08:03 UTC 2008 i686 GNU/Linux
<came0> so I assume that -rt is real time... ?
<Pici> came0: yes.
<came0> does i686 mean 64 bit?  im running a 32 bit processor...
<Pici> came0: No, its still 32 bits
<came0> ok so I want to get rid of this real-time POS
<came0> how do I put the ububntu kernal back in?
<oobe> tobor_, both cd and after
<Pici> came0: Try: sudo apt-get install --reinstall linux-image-generic
<oobe> tobor_, i do not know how to find out what was installed freshly
<oobe> came0, i686 is 32
<ghostcube> came0: the rt kernel installs beside the generic
<came0> ah ok
<came0>  thanks guys .. brb restarting
<Arch3Angel> does anyone have a clue about this theme manager
<graff> how to enable xgl on Kubuntu 8.04 and NVidia 6600?
<mikef> Hi, can somebody help me please? :)
<mikef> I'm trying to rdesktop to a windows machine, via KRDC and I keep getting this error:  Could not start rdesktop; make sure rdesktop is properly installed.
<Serva> Hello. Is there a channel where I can discuss mail applications?
<PolitikerNEU> There
<PolitikerNEU> 's #kontact
<Serva> tks PolitikerNEU
<Kovert> any one know why the k3b is in the updates but doesn't update
<PolitikerNEU> Maybe there are some dependencies missing?
<mikef> I'm trying to rdesktop to a windows machine, via KRDC and I keep getting this error:  Could not start rdesktop; make sure rdesktop is properly installed.
<mikef> can somebody help me please? :)
<vikku> Hi all
<vikku> iam trying to resize a slice of disk but iam getting following error : (parted) resize 1 6GB 10GB Error: File system has an incompatible feature enabled
<Kovert> PolitikerNEU: how would i figure that out
<Ardarandir> Kovert: your using hardy?
<Kovert> yes
<Ardarandir> Kovert: its because it wants to remove some packages
<Ardarandir> i did it nonetheless - and it didnt break my system ;)
<Ardarandir> do you need to upgrade k3b?
<Kovert> how do i do that
<Kovert> no its juts anoying
<Ardarandir> in that case i would suggest you leave it ;)
<PolitikerNEU> try: sudo aptitude full-upgrade
<Ardarandir> is a aptitude teh hardy-standard?
<Ardarandir> i thought it was adept?
<Ardarandir> or apt-get?
<PolitikerNEU> aptitude is installed by default - apt-get too
<Kovert> apt-get i the standad
<Ardarandir> however - if you dont need it, just leave it...
<PolitikerNEU> maybe apt-get dist-upgrade will do the trick?
<Ardarandir> it didnt for me
<Kovert> nope dont need it just get anoyed when i get the message about the update and it doesn't
<Ardarandir> Kovert: do it manually, if you really want to
<Ardarandir> but i cant promise it wont break anything
<Kovert> Unlike pidgin that shoudl be there
<Ardarandir> usually there is some sense in dependencies...
<Ardarandir> PolitikerNEU: just apt-get install k3b does fine
<PolitikerNEU> ok, sorry
<coteyr> anyone have experance with Bluetooth
<coteyr> this is one of thoes (it used to work) problems
<Kovert> <only bitten as a small child
<coteyr> trying to get bluetooth headset working with skype in Ibex alpha and I have tried the .asoundrc method and the btsco method none work reliably
<coteyr> it works 1/10 times
<Serva> Hello. How can I print duplex on Kubuntu?
<Serva> i.e. print on both sides
<coteyr> serva, the cups drive has to support it if it's a duplex printer
<Serva> It's an HP LaserJet 4200 series printer and I am able to print duplex on windows.
<Serva> coteyr, pls elaborate
<Serva> yday, I even installed ifhp package for duplex printing but that didn't help.
<coteyr> serva, if the cups driver supports duplex printing then in the printer properties, you will see the options
<coteyr> serva, it's been a very long time, but from what i remember, once I installed the correct driver, it was a page layout option.
<Serva> Do I need a latest cups driver then? In the printer options I can only see <ignore> and Off (1-sided) choices for Duplex option.
<Jampiter> Hi
<Jampiter> Where can I download Cairo Dock?
<coteyr> Serva, I would recomend linuxprinting.org
<coteyr> Serva, and getting the latest driver
<Serva> coteyr, some invisible force gave me options of Long-edge binding and Short-edge binding - just few seconds back
<Serva> I swear I did not do anything!
<coteyr> lol
<Serva> Is there some intelligent piece of helper software inside kubuntu?
<Serva> :)
<martinb1993> HI cud I ask for a help?
<Serva> I wasted few hours yesterday trying to duplex print a 100 page document but ended up printing it one sided. Couldn't dare to read it though. :)
<trx> hi
<evilshur> кул
<nyck> heloo
<evilshur> hello
<RenzoreK> Is there anyway to theme the default Kubuntu theme? Im trying to replace the K-menu icon with a Kubuntu Icon (kbfx is highly unstable and wont work for me.) Does anyone know any other way of doing this?
<Skrux> a software to create songs (partitures)
<Skrux> to compose music (charts ) ?
<CostaRicanQuaker> what program do you use to format/erase the info on a cdrw, ive never done it on kubuntu
<genii> CostaRicanQuaker: K3B usually has all those options in it
<judgen> hi
<TimS> In apache where are the logs of incoming connections?
<genii> TimS: /var/log/apache2     contents might be useful
<TimS> Ok, ill take a look
<matt__> I removed some old modules by 'rm -rf' and now apt tries to remove them but can't - how to fix apt?
<genii> matt__: try:     sudo dpkg -r --force-remove-reinstreq <packagename>
<matt__> genii: just tried and this error http://pastebin.com/m745fd09d
<genii> matt__: Alternately you can try: sudo apt-get install --reinstall <package>       then it should available after that for removal
<matt__> genii: that doesn't work either
<matt__> its trying to remove linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.24-19-generic but they're not there
<stephane> hello
<stephane> anyone can help me concerning my network connexion on kde ?
<stephane> when I get out off a network, I can't use kde (whereas the computer is still ok in console)
<stephane> also, when I disconnect my ethernet cable, I can't do anything
<matt__> I know what I've done!!
<stephane> matt_ > who do you speak ?
<matt__> stephane: sorry, genii I think it was
<_manki> Greetings all.  Is there a shortcut key for pasting primary X selection? (alternative for middle-clicking the mouse)
<stephane> manki: I think it's easier to use the personnal icon in kdm menu when you log on
<_manki> stephane: I am not sure if I am expressing clearly what I mean.  Let me try again :)
<_manki> Let's say I select some text in a browser, and I don't copy it (using Ctrl+C or Edit > Copy)
<_manki> if I want to paste the selected text, I have to use the middle button of my mouse
<_manki> sometimes it's easier to do it with keyboard
<_manki> Konsole lets me do it with Ctrl+Shift+Insert
<_manki> I am wondering if there is a shortcut that I can use in all the apps
<soded> yo guys anyone know how i can connect to quakenet using Konversation?
<stephane> manki _> you can use ctrl+c in majority of apps
<stephane> as in windauuuuuzzzeee !
<stephane> but in fact, each app has its own config
<_manki> stephane: true. but I am so much used to the convenience of select and paste. and want it everywhere now :)
<Guest60182> hola
<stephane> manki: then, you must change the config of each program you want I think...
<Guest60182> chmod +x kmess-1.5.1.x86.package
<stephane> hum
<_manki> stephane: ok.. will try to find a way for some of my mostly used apps (thankfully vim and konsole already support this)
<stephane> guest60... : un package is not a program
<_manki> stephane: thanks for the answers :)
<stephane> manki: sorry...
<Guest60182> necesito instalar ese programa a mi c
<Guest60182> pc
<stephane> I am not so computer literrate...
<Pici> !es | Guest60182
<ubottu> Guest60182: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<_manki> stephane: it's ok. in fact I'm thankful that you cared to help :)
<stephane> ok
<jerome_> bonjour à tous
<jerome_> ou est channel français
<nico_> #ubuntu-de
<nico_> fr pardon
<jerome_> j'arrive pas à le renseigner correctement alors je repasse à chaque fois demander
<nico_> jerome_: #ubuntu-fr
<jerome_> nico et la commande c'est quoi?
<jerome_> pour joindre un channel j'entends
<nico_> (slash) join #ubuntu-fr
<jerome_> ok merci bonne soirée à toi
<Pici> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr
<nico_> jerome_: merci toi aussi
<Guest60182> 	
<Guest60182> look at all the help I need to m can install KMess again, which is a msn ubuntu to install it but after two days is not because I remove myself, what I tried to install again but I get an error in the konsole and I can not ayudenme porfavor
<Guest60182> 	
<Guest60182> look at all the help I need to m can install KMess again, which is a msn kubuntu to install it but after two days is not because I remove myself, what I tried to install again but I get an error in the konsole and I can not ayudenme plis
<Guest60182> plis
<Pici> What error?
<Guest60182> one
<Guest60182> X Error: BadDevice, invalid or uninitialized input device 166
<Guest60182>   Major opcode:  144
<Guest60182>   Minor opcode:  3
<Guest60182>   Resource id:  0x0
<Guest60182> Failed to open device
<Guest60182> X Error: BadDevice, invalid or uninitialized input device 166
<soded> anyone know how i can connect to quakenet using Konversation?
<Guest60182>   Major opcode:  144
<Guest60182>   Minor opcode:  3
<Guest60182>   Resource id:  0x0
<Guest60182> Failed to open device
<Guest60182> ScimInputContextPlugin()
<Guest60182> ese
<Guest60182> 	
<Guest60182> this mistake
<Guest60182> someone knows how to install the program for KMess ubuntu
<Guest60182> plis aid
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
<maennj> hello guys
<sTratovariuZ> hi guys i asked on the amarok support channel and they have no idea, maybe you do, my collection keeps desappearing at every boot... why?
<maennj> I am having problem with my keyboard layout, I cannot use some keys like arrows when keyboard layouts are enabled.. however when I disable it it works fine
<hoonteke> sTratovariuZ: what's your datastore?
<maennj> anyone can help me with my problem
<hoonteke> maennj: if not, check bugs.launchpad.net
<maennj> ok thx
<sTratovariuZ> hoonteke: it should be sqlite
<hoonteke> sTratovariuZ: should be?  is it? check.
<sTratovariuZ> how
<hoonteke> amarock 1.4.9?
<sTratovariuZ> yep
<hoonteke> Should be Settings->Configure Amarok->Collection
<hoonteke> under collection database
<hoonteke> ﻿next question: where is the sqlite db file stored on your system?
<sTratovariuZ> SQLITE
<sTratovariuZ> i dunno, how do i find it?
<hoonteke> I don't know.  I use postgres, not sqlite.  probably in ~/.kde/share/apps/amarok
<hoonteke> somewhere
<hoonteke> maybe it's called collection.db
<sTratovariuZ> yes
<anom01y> hey guys.. is there any way I can find out what is causing my user accounts to crash ? (when I keep one user open and switch to another, the first user seems to crash once in a while)
<hoonteke> so it's there ...
<hoonteke> what's the file size?
<anom01y> I am using KDE 3.5.9
<hoonteke> sTratovariuZ: short answer, I don't know, I'm just guessing.
<sTratovariuZ> it's 20 MB
<hoonteke> sTratovariuZ: that sounds about right.  If you quit amarok, is it the same size?
<anom01y> what is a BTS ?
<hoonteke> anom01y: context, please?
<sTratovariuZ> let me check
<sTratovariuZ> yes after quitting is 20.6MB
<Guest60182> .:(
<Guest60182> :(
<Guest60182> :(
<hoonteke> sTratovariuZ: the only thing I can suggest is starting amarok from the console and see if it spews anything out you that is helpful.
<hoonteke> I don't know.  I'm fairly new to the KDE paradigm.  (Well, in the past 5 years, anyway, I used it before then)
<sTratovariuZ> the thing is now it's working i started it and it's fine, the collection desappears if i reboot
<sTratovariuZ> as if my music was on an external unmounted hard drive
<sTratovariuZ> instead it's on an internal automounted one (i modified the fstab)
<anom01y> someone in #linux told me to come here to ask about a BTS regarding my kde user accounts crashing
<sTratovariuZ> someone says this "maybe it's a haldeamon thing"
<sTratovariuZ> what's the haldaemon?
<hoonteke> sTratovariuZ: well, your thought process is the same as mine.
<hoonteke> hal = hardware abstraction layer
<hoonteke> the daemon is a service that manages that
<hoonteke> google is your friend
<hoonteke> anom01y: have you googled for bts?  I have not idea what this out of context
<sTratovariuZ> ah c'mon hoonteke... don't leave me to google... ive already tried that way... nothing! thatz why im here!!!!
<hoonteke> sTratovariuZ: well, the problem is I have no idea.
<hoonteke> as I said, I'm recently returned to kde so it's new to me too
<hoonteke> your best bet is to ask on different forums
<hoonteke> maybe file a bug against launchpad
<hoonteke> and have someone tell you what it might be
<hoonteke> after reboot, is that file empty?
<hoonteke> good luck, because that's all I can give.
<sTratovariuZ> i should check now i cant reboot
<sTratovariuZ> alright thank you mate
<sTratovariuZ> ;)
<hoonteke> np
<hoonteke> g'luck
<anom01y> hoonteke: well if you see above I was asking why my kde user account continues to crash when I switch to another account
<anom01y> it stays open for a while, sometimes a few days, but eventually the account that is not open crashes
<anom01y> (I have 2 accounts, if I leave the current one open, and switch to the other, the first one (the one that is not open) crashes and goes to the KDE login screen)
<anom01y> is there a log file or something I can check to see what is going on ? I think it might be firefox, but I have no way to tell..
<starenka> hi, my GTK options just disappeared from kcontrol.... any clues?
<hoonteke> apologies, pidgin locked up on, anom01y.  what was the question
<anom01y> I have 2 kde accounts, when I am using one the other seems to crash once in a while
<anom01y> usually it stays open, but I'd say 30% of the time the other account just crashes
<anom01y> I am in KDE asking, they told me to look at /var/log/Xorg.0.log.old
<hoonteke> yeah, I'm not sure I'll be able to help.
<cresco> hey everyone
<_mats_> I tried to edit the command for a file binding, but instead that menu entry disappeared altogether, even from the K menu. What happened?
<cresco> does anyone know how to install a new lcd monitor on kubuntu
<_mats_> And where are those settings? I thought I remembered ~/.config, but that does not seem to be it.
<_mats_> cresco: Plug it in? System settings -- Display?
<_mats_> Seems to be in .local/share/applications, but why does having an entry there as well as on the system level lead to nothing being displayed? A bug?
<bienvenue> ryghjklm
<K`zan> Hi folks, get the following about 10 minutes after I start the machine *every day* no luck finding a solution, can anyone make a suggestion to fix or even remove this?:
<K`zan> Window with title "Error" is not responding. This window belongs to application system-config-printer-applet-kde (PID=7684, hostname=localhost).
<K`zan> Thanks for any ideas on that!
<riorio> I bought a headset today.  I manage to get some sound in the microphone, but absolutely no sound in the headset.  What am I doing wrong?  Under Ubuntu, I used Skype just a few month ago
<riorio> everything is checked in the mixer dialogue
<anom01y> riorio: is there two plugins with the headset ? one mic in, the other audio out ?
<riorio> anom01y, yes
<anom01y> you probably have to open kmix and turn up the mic volume in the output section
<riorio> anom01y, I did, repeatedly
<anom01y> and check the switches, make sure input it set to mic, and not line
<riorio> ...
<anom01y> in kmix, there should be a switches tab, and you can select either MIC in or line in
<anom01y> that is what I have in my kmix anyway
<riorio> anom01y, I can choose Line/CD/Mic/Video/Phone/Aux
<anom01y> riorio: well mic Mic
<riorio> I pick Mic and nothing hppens
<anom01y> hmm
<anom01y> is it in the right jack in the back ?
<anom01y> did you plug it in correctly ? or change soundcards since the last time you had a headset ?
<riorio> yes, I even tried another microphone with the same result
<riorio> no, same soundcard
<anom01y> hmm maybe try the alsamixer ? (I think its alsamixergui)
 * riorio is very confused
<anom01y> run alsamixergui, see if that helps
<riorio> anom01y, is it in the main menu?
<anom01y> you can always ask in #alsa
<anom01y> riorio: no, just hit alt-f2, and type alsamixergui
<riorio> oh, #also WOW :)
<riorio> anom01y, "none such" (my system is speaking swedish)
<anom01y> ahh
<riorio> isn't it odd anyway?  I can hear the headset microphone in the speakers, but not in the headset
<anom01y> ohh
<anom01y> well then its the headset
<anom01y> its meant to do that
<anom01y> er
<anom01y> nm
<anom01y> hmm
<K`zan> Anyone have an idea on fixing / getting rid of this daily irritation: Window with title "Error" is not responding. This window belongs to application system-config-printer-applet-kde (PID=7684, hostname=localhost).
<andreas_> Can i install Themes directly from a tar.gz file??
<anom01y> andreas_: should be able to
<andreas_> Then how do i do it?    Guide maybe?
<anom01y> andreas_: is it just a kde theme ?
<anom01y> go to system settings->appearance
<anom01y> is it a colors theme, or an icon theme ?
<andreas_> anom01y :     Found on Kde-look, under Themes for KDE 3.2+
<andreas_> Full theme yes
<jussi01> no you cant. you need to compile them.
<jussi01> !themes
<ubottu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<andreas_> Jeez,  72 diferent folders -.-
<andreas_> where can i find "Theme Preferences"   in this v. of kubuntu?
<andreas_> where can i find "Theme Preferences"   in this v. of kubuntu?
<jussi01> in system settings appearence
<joshuajtl> anyone use suse menu or a like on kubuntu kde 3 ?
<joshuajtl> two questions, first: I had been running 8.04 with kde3, then installed kde4, then removed kde4, and reinstalled kubuntu-desktop (though it was still there, and kdm) now when i boot i dont get kdm, i just get command line login...
<joshuajtl> how can I fix this
<joshuajtl> second question: is there a kickoff or a like package for hardy?
<joshuajtl> never mind second question, i'll use tasty menu
<loopux> ktorrent anyone?
<loopux> i have some problems with ktorrent....
<marco> ciao
<marco> !list
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #kubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Pigeon`> someone know why the size of a folder (in konqueror) is always like 32kb... i want the size of a folder to be what's in it
<hoonteke> probably because that's the size that ls reports
<hoonteke> that is, it's the size of the entry on your disk
<hoonteke> block size maybe of your filesystem
<myk_robinson> hey, guys. Got a Gateway M-6881 laptop with Intel X3100 graphics. Kubuntu claims to be using the vesa driver, but if i run glxinfo, it shows direct rendering support. Should i be using a different driver, or is this the best one to use?
<farrezeb> ola
<jerry_> hi does anyone know how to set up a second harddrive?
<jerry_> anyone?
<favro> jerry_: sure
<jerry_> thanks
<jerry_> could you help me figure out how to set up mine?
<favro> you want it to be mounted on boot?
<jerry_> um yeah i want to use it for storage like songs and videos
<jerry_> first ive got to format it i believe
<jerry_> but this is definantly diferant from windows
<jerry_> so how do i format it or do i mount it then format it?
<favro> ohh - you'll need a partitioner - I recommend gparted
<favro> it is in adept package manager
<jerry_> ok then what
<jerry_> ive already got it
<jerry_> now what?
<favro> you need to install gparted then unmount the drive then partition it as ext3
<jerry_> wait i dont think it is mounted it doesnt show up in my storage media file
<favro> to unmount the drive we need it's "name" - sudo fdisk -l   will tell that
<favro> in konsole
<jerry_> hdb1
<jerry_> hdb
<favro> in konsole   sudo umount -v /dev/hdb1
<jerry_> its 120 gigs
<jerry_> will it give any output in konsole
<favro> that is what the   -v    bit is for
<favro> v for verbose
<favro> sudo fdisk -l  is important so we get the "name" right
<jerry_> it says /dev/hdb1 not found
<jerry_> one sec ill check again
<jerry_> it says disk /dev/sdb: 12.0 GB
<jerry_> then info
<jerry_> 120.0 GB
<favro> great - see if it shows using the   mount   command
<_LiNuX_> çé
<_LiNuX_> hi
<_LiNuX_> :)
<jerry_> do i just say sudo mount /dev/hdb?
<_LiNuX_> i have install Rkhunter but i cant see in application
<_LiNuX_> do you know how to run the program?
<jerry_> cause it says cant find /dev/hdb in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<LeeJunFan> _LiNuX_: try running 'kbuildsyscoca' to force the menu to update
<favro> jerry_: no - the mount command on it's own will tell what's mounted
<LeeJunFan> kbuildsycoca
<LeeJunFan> not sys
<jerry_> theres alot of stuff am i looking for hdb?
<favro> jerry_: if it doesn't show in mount then fire up gparted
<_LiNuX_> nothing happen
<_LiNuX_> ....
<lesergi> help with packaging please! When I try to package my software trough rules file I install files in debian/name but dpkg-buildpackage does not take that! why??
<jerry_> ok ill start it
<favro> no sdb -  it says disk /dev/sdb: 12.0 GB
<_LiNuX_> kbuildsycoca running...
<_LiNuX_> Reusing existing ksycoca
<_LiNuX_> that shows
<jerry_> ok so in gparted what do i do
<favro> jerry_: seems the disk is called sdb
<favro> when you fire it up it should show your first hard disk
<jerry_> right i see that
<jerry_> o sdb i gotcha
<favro> you need to chande to the second from the menu top left
<jerry_> ok so i pulled sdb up
<favro> s/chande/change/
<jerry_> do what?
<LeeJunFan> _LiNuX_: and your app still isn't in the menu?
<favro> how do you want to use it - one partition?
<LeeJunFan> _LiNuX_: you aren't running kde4 are you?
<jerry_> um shure i just need space
<jerry_> for music and movies
<favro> right click it and select new
<jerry_> k
<_LiNuX_> i'm runing ubuntu
<_LiNuX_> 8.04
<jerry_> now what
<LeeJunFan> _LiNuX_: okay, but which desktop environment?
<LeeJunFan> KDE or gnome?
<_LiNuX_> Where i can see that?
<_LiNuX_> ,,,, :)
<_LiNuX_> Gnome
<jerry_> i see logical partition and filesystem and a bunch of other stuff
<favro> jerry_: right click again - and (I forget the menu options) and set it as ext3 partition
<LeeJunFan> _LiNuX_: you probably want to ask in #ubuntu then about your menu updating. #kubuntu is for kde
<_LiNuX_> ok
<_LiNuX_> Tnx :)
<jerry_> right click again?
<_LiNuX_> hi
<jerry_> on the big bar thing
<jerry_> ?
<_LiNuX_> i  i cant find Rkhunter
<LeeJunFan> still #kubuntu.
<_LiNuX_> xm.........
<LeeJunFan> type /join #ubuntu
<favro> jerry_: that should bring a menu to select partition type and filesystem type
<jerry_> it wont let me give me that option all i have is new
<joshuajtl> I had been running 8.04 with kde3, then installed kde4, then removed kde4, and reinstalled kubuntu-desktop (though it was still there, and kdm) now when i boot i dont get kdm, i just get command line login...
<jerry_> it wont let me give me that option all i have is new
<jerry_> it wont let me use any option but new
<jerry_> is that bad?
<favro> you need to select new - you are making a new partitiomn
<jerry_> then file ext 3?
<favro> yep
<jerry_> and then ok>
<jerry_> ?
<jerry_> or add i mean
<joshuajtl> anyone?
<favro> add and set the size
<jerry_> now it says one object pending
<LeeJunFan> joshuajtl: sudo dpkg-reconfigure kdm
<LeeJunFan> joshuajtl: I think.
<jerry_> do i wait or do i have to start the process?
<favro> joshuajtl: type   startx
<joshuajtl> thx LeeJunFan
<joshuajtl> favro: dont want to have to do that constantly
<jerry_> in konsole right?
<favro> jerry_: what in konsole?
<LeeJunFan> joshuajtl: or 'sudo nano /etc/X11/default-display-manager' and change it to /usr/bin/kdm
<jerry_> um the one on kubuntu?
<jerry_> never mind
<jerry_> you wherent talking to me
<favro> jerry_: nothing in konsole - what is the partitiner doing?
<joshuajtl> LeeJunFan: great that looks like it will work :)
<LeeJunFan> joshuajtl: once you have default-display-manager changed then just run /etc/init.d/kdm start
<LeeJunFan> if X isn't already running on the system.
<jerry_> one operation pending do i wait it doesnt seem to be doing anything
<joshuajtl> LeeJunFan: and if X is running?
<LeeJunFan> joshuajtl: don't worry about it, when you reboot kdm should start up.
<favro> nope - so it has been given a size and filesystem? - format it
<joshuajtl> cool thanks LeeJunFan
<LeeJunFan> you're welcome.
<jerry_> ok so i applied the operations and its giving me a load bar
<jerry_> i think its doing it
<jerry_> all operations complete
<favro> jerry_: great - I'll be back in a min :)
<jerry_> k
<favro> jerry_: that was pretty quick for 120G...
<jerry_> yeah i dont know how it did it that fast
<jerry_> but now it says on the formater
<favro> in the top menu you can get details of the drive - check it
<favro> k
<favro> <jerry_> but now it says on the formater - ??
<jerry_> brb
<jerry_> sdb1 filesystem extended
<jerry_> under that sdb5 filesystem ext3
<jerry_> hold on im trying to do the dishes and eat and type
<jerry_> at the same time
<LeeJunFan> what? Not driving through a school zone while texting on top of that?
<jerry_> ok so now what i think its partitioned right
<jerry_> how do i remount the drive?
<favro> jerry_: shut the partitioner
<jerry_> k
<jerry_> i did that
<favro> jerry_: we need to make a folder to mount it in - what do you want the disk called?
<jerry_> stuff i guess
<ign0ramus> does anyone know why all icons and context (right click) menus are HUGE in all my KDE apps all of a sudden?
<favro> jerry_: in konsole   sudo mkdir -v /media/stuff
<jerry_> ok
<favro> again in konsole   kdesu kate /etc/fstab
<Guest77904> cmo
<Guest77904> es la d español
<jerry_> kate is now runing
<Guest77904> español
<ign0ramus> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<Guest77904> graxç
<Guest77904> grax
<ign0ramus> ok
<jerry_> so do i need to add something to this text
<favro> /dev/sdb5       /media/stuff     ext3    defaults,rw,relatime  0       1
<favro> jerry_: ^^ add that
<jerry_> copy and paste?
<favro> that'll do it :)
<jerry_> under all of the text or somewhere in the middle?
<favro> jerry_: then save and close and in konsole   sudo mount -av
<favro> jerry_: it doesn't matter - at the bottom is cool
<qwerdy> hi all
<favro> hi qwerdy
<jerry_> it says [mntent]: warning: no final newline at the end of /etc/fstab
<jerry_> mont: proc already mounted on /proc
<jerry_> is that right?
<jerry_> does it start like that
<favro> jerry_: that is a minor error - kdesu kate /etc/fstab - go to the last line - hit enter - save
<qwerdy> I have a wierd home network connection... I connected my two computers (one with kubuntu and one with windows) to a switch, connected to my internet modem.. apparantly my internet supplier is stupid enough to give my 2 different ip addresses
<favro> jerry_: yep - the last line should be your new disk
<qwerdy> through its dhcp
<jerry_> after i did sudo mount -av
<qwerdy> anyone with me?
<jerry_> it said mount proc already mounted on /proc
<LeeJunFan> qwerdy: or maybe not stupid enough - but generous enough.
<qwerdy> :P whatever
<LeeJunFan> Most companies have far more IP's than they'll ever use, they should let them be used.
<favro> qwerdy: yeh - never used a switch connected straight to the net
<jerry_> mount: /dev/sdb5 already mounted on /media/stuff
<jerry_> nothing was mounted
<jerry_> is this all i have to do ?
<jerry_> will it boot every time or is this a manual process is what i mean?
<favro> jerry_: it already is mounted check for read/write - copy a file to /media/stuff
<qwerdy> but now I've two different ips in two different subnets. so I cann't connect directly to the samba..
<qwerdy> (in both directions)
<favro> jerry_: putting it in fstab is so it mounts every time
<jerry_> k
<LeeJunFan> favro, jerry_: if it's ext3 you'll have to be root to copy to it, probably should make a directory on it with normal user ownership.
<favro> qwerdy: you would be better off using a local dhcp - either a comp or router
<jerry_> o i see but will this show up in home?
<qwerdy> I don't have one... can't I use some "arp"\"route" trick to fix it?
<favro> not in home - it is in /media
<LeeJunFan> qwerdy: you should be able to connect, but not browse them. in windows use \\[ip address, in kde use smb:/[ip address of other machine]
<favro> qwerdy: maybe - not something I'm familiar with
<jerry_> where is dash media at?
<favro> using samba over the net? - wouldn't be too safe
<jerry_> like is it in dolphin file explorer
<favro> jerry_: it is like in c:\
<LeeJunFan> favro: true.
<favro> dolphin yes
<qwerdy> but every connection between the two computers now passes through the gateway :S
<LeeJunFan> qwerdy: right, slow too.
<jerry_> how do i access it in dolphin?
<LeeJunFan> qwerdy: you could setup aliases, don't know how windows would handle setting up another IP along with dhcp, but on linux you could do ifconfig eth0 10.1.1.2 netmask 255.255.255.0 up, and setup the windows machine with a secondary IP in the same subnet.
<LeeJunFan> err ifconfig eth0:1 ....
<LeeJunFan> since eth0 is your providers subnet.
<favro> jerry_: dolphin - filesystem I think - I remove dolphin
<qwerdy> LeeJunFan: but how can I configure another ip in windows?
<LeeJunFan> qwerdy: in xp it's in the advanced settings for that network device, when you click on tcp/ip properties.
<qwerdy> hmm..
<favro> jerry_: found it?
<jerry_> yeah i opened it up but it said could not find /media/stuff/filesystem
<LeeJunFan> qwerdy: not sure if windows will let you do that when the master interface is dhcp, also I'm not sure about linux, but dhclient may wipe out alias devices when it renews your lease on the master device.
<LeeJunFan> only way to know is to try I guess.
<favro> jerry_: sudo fdisk -l   again please
<favro> jerry_: and can you paste it?
<favro> !paste | jerry_
<ubottu> jerry_: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<qwerdy> LeeJunFan: no.. it doesn't work
<jerry_> ok so heres the url :http://paste.ubuntu.com/48174/
<LeeJunFan> qwerdy: is the option in XP disabled?
<jerry_> hold on ill be back in 1 minute
<qwerdy> LeeJunFan: it's not disabled, I can fill in the alternative tab, but it doesn't get the ip when I type ipconfig
<jerry_> ok im bakc
<jerry_> back
<LeeJunFan> qwerdy: ipconfig /all ?
<jerry_> so did i do something wrong?
<Danu> hi somebody here use opera?
<LeeJunFan> qwerdy: maybe it doesn't show up there? try pinging the IP address you gave it maybe and see if you get a return.
<LeeJunFan> I _almost_ wish I had windows to try it on. lol
<jerry_> did i not give the right url?
<qwerdy> LeeJunFan: I wish I had a hammer
<qwerdy> LeeJunFan: it doesn't seem to get that ip
<favro> jerry_: no having a quick google
<jerry_> oh google is my friend in times like this
<jerry_> so cool go right ahead.
<jerry_> ill go get a snack
<K`zan> Anyone have an idea on fixing / getting rid of this daily irritation: Window with title "Error" is not responding. This window belongs to application system-config-printer-applet-kde (PID=7684, hostname=localhost).
<LeeJunFan> qwerdy: hrm. Well sounds like the only option to keep your smb traffic local is to get a router.
<LeeJunFan> qwerdy: there's another option, might be complicated....
<qwerdy> LeeJunFan: it's needed to get any ip-based communication local
<qwerdy> LeeJunFan: there must be a route\arp trick
<jerry_> ok im back
<nonewmsgs>  kmail is pissing me off.  all in a sudden it isn't using kwallet.  i don't know why.  kwalet is still working with other password
<qwerdy> LeeJunFan: all I need is to tell the messages not to go to the gateway if they are sent to a specific host (even if that host is outside the subnet)
<LeeJunFan> qwerdy: configure an alias on linux with a private subnet as mentioned before, turn on forwarding. Setup your windows machine with a static IP address within the private subnet, and setup nat on the linux machine.
<qwerdy> LeeJunFan: messages* =  packets*
<qwerdy> LeeJunFan: but then all communication will go through the linux, right?
<LeeJunFan> Basically your linux machine will be the router with the WAN and LAN being on the same linux interface. There _might_ be problems with ICMP redirects from the linux machine, but I don't think it'll do that. if so it can be turned off.
<favro> jerry_: don't know why it can't find the filesystem - in /etc/fstab change the line we added to have user instead of default
<LeeJunFan> qwerdy: yes, all comm would go thru the linux machine.
<jerry_> what was the command for to pull kate up again?
<qwerdy> LeeJunFan: arrgh, I'll get a router
<qwerdy> LeeJunFan: thanks a lot anyway!!
<LeeJunFan> qwerdy: actually - come to think of it, route may work.
<favro> jerry_: kdesu kate /etc/fstab
<qwerdy> LeeJunFan: hmm?
<favro> jerry_: in konsole hit the up arrow when you're done
<favro> then down arrow
<qwerdy> LeeJunFan: I think I have an idea
<jerry_> its has default in the line but it says defaults
<LeeJunFan> qwerdy: not sure about the windows route commands off the top of my head, but on linux do ip ro add [windows ip]/32 dev eth0, in windows would be something like route add [linux ip] nm 255.255.255.255 .... can't recall very well.
<jerry_> its has default in the line but it says defaults
<jerry_> i didnt see user
<favro> jerry_: then sudo mount -av   and browse to /media/stuff again
<qwerdy> LeeJunFan: why not just "route" ?
<dr_willis> I belive the route man pages - has examples of setting the default route
<favro> jerry_: remove default and put user there
<jerry_> ok
<favro> :)
<LeeJunFan> qwerdy: in linux? you could I suppose. I haven't used route in a long time, - forgot the syntax exactly.
<ubuntu_> hello
<ubuntu_> kubuntu is nice
<jerry_> after i changed it to user it said nothing was mounted
<ubuntu_> hmm
<jerry_> when i typed sudo mount -av
<ubuntu_> ok
<LeeJunFan> qwerdy: I do a lot of advanced routing in linux with tables and such, so I use ip all the time.
<favro> jerry_: maybe unmount it first - sudo umount -v /dev/sdb1
<favro> jerry_: then sudo mount -av
<favro> then browse
<ubuntu_> i did start whit live cd 2 mins ago and i tink i em gonna install
<ubuntu_> how is wine in kubuntu
<dr_willis> Same as wine in about any other linux disrto. :)
<jerry_> sudo: unmount: command not found
<ubuntu_> ok
<dr_willis> wine works decently well now a days.. depends on what you are running with it.
<ubuntu_> games
<dr_willis> You may want to get the 'latest' wine from the winehq stuff. since its more up to date
<ubuntu_> ok
<LeeJunFan> getdeb.net has a fresh wine I think.
<ubuntu_> and 3dmark patch it
<LeeJunFan> getdeb.net has the 3dmark path
<jerry_> heres how i typed it sudo unmount -v /dev/sdb1
<LeeJunFan> patch
<ubuntu_> ok
<jerry_> sdb1 not found
<ubuntu_> i did install wine in live cd but i dont find it help mee
<favro> jerry_: umount not unmount
<jerry_> yeah i fixed that and it said sdb1 not found
<jerry_> could not find /dev/sdb1 in mtab
<jerry_> thats also what it said
<favro> jerry_: sorry it is sdb5 isn't it...
<jerry_> oh yea
<jerry_> yep
<jerry_> device is busy
<jerry_> umount:device is busy
<qwerdy> LeeJunFan: HALELUYA!
<ubuntu_> how do i load ntfs drives in kubuntu
<favro> jerry_: maybe  sudo umount -fv /dev/sdb5
<jerry_> i just unmounted it
<favro> yahhh
<favro> :)
<ubuntu_> how do i load ntfs drives in kubuntu
<jerry_> no what
<dr_willis> ubuntu_,  You normally mount them you dont 'load' them
<favro> jerry_: then sudo mount -av
<qwerdy> LeeJunFan: huh!!!
<ubuntu_> yee yee
<dr_willis> ubuntu_,  during the install - you can give them a mountpoint like /media/vistadrive and so forth. is what i normally do
<dr_willis> saves a little time later
<jerry_> ill post to paste
<_2> jerry     sudo fuser -ki /etc/sdb5 && sudo umount /dev/sdb5
<ubuntu_> its a external hdd
<_2> ubuntu sudo fdisk -l
<qwerdy> LeeJunFan: wtf!!! from the linux, the trace-route goes directly to the windows, but on the other way the tracert goes through the gateway
<ubuntu_> ok
<jerry_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/48175/
<jerry_> is the info right?
<favro> jerry_: you might not be able to write to it yet - but can you browse to it?
<dr_willis> I never use a external ntfs. but in theory you should be able to just access it as if it was any othe rexternal drive. permissions may be wrong however.
<jerry_> um yeah jerry@jerry-desktop:/media/stuff$
<jerry_> or do you mean through dolphin?
<LeeJunFan> qwerdy: hrm, can you pastebin the route print from windows? or at least the line with the new route?
<favro> jerry_: you just formatted it - it will be mt - /media/stuff is all you need to type
<favro> jerry_: yeh in dolphin like before
<favro> seeing if the error is gone
#kubuntu 2008-09-19
<ubuntu_> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/sdb1 /media/WDDisk -o force
<ubuntu_> $LogFile indicates unclean shutdown (0, 0)
<ubuntu_> WARNING: Forced mount, reset $LogFile.
<ubuntu_> fuse: failed to access mountpoint /media/WDDisk: No such file or directory
<ubuntu_> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$
<ubuntu_> eeh
<jerry_> it pulled up to dolphins
<qwerdy> LeeJunFan: I added the windows' ip to the linux's route table, and I gave "1.2.3.4" to the linux's secondary ip, and added it to the windows' route
<qwerdy> now "\\1.2.3.4" works from the windows!
<mn> ubuntu_ | paste
<favro> jerry_: so no errors?
<jerry_> ok so it still says it couldnt pull up file system in root media stuff
<ubuntu_> help mee out here
<jerry_> it does tell me how much free space i have
<ubuntu_> i did get it by my self
<jerry_> but ill try copying something into it
<favro> jerry_: k
<qwerdy> LeeJunFan: yep, and I can copy files.. (I wonder how secure it is...)
<jerry_> nope cant write stuff
<jerry_> to it
<_2> ubuntu_ sudo mkdir -p /media/WDDisk
<ubuntu_> i did get it thanks
<LeeJunFan> well, as long as the traceroute shows IP traffic not going over the GW it should be good.
<_2> ubuntu_ then try your command
<nonewmsgs> <nonewmsgs> kmail is pissing me off.  all in a sudden it isn't using kwallet.  i don't know why.  kwalet is still working with other password
<favro> jerry_: gives a permission error?
<jerry_> um yeah ill see what it says exactly one sec
<ubuntu_> wine dont open my game
<ubuntu_> hmm
<jerry_> acess denied could not write to /media/stuff/dogpilebar.exe
<ubuntu_> its work mohahahaha
<favro> jerry_: ok the filesystem error seems harmless? - maybe
<jerry_> well does that mean i cant write to it
<LeeJunFan> nonewmsgs: in kwallet wallet manager try settings, configure wallet, access control, and make sure kmail is allowed to use the wallet.
<jerry_> ?
<qwerdy> LeeJunFan: hmm.. if the linux's route is not necessary, I could do it without worrying when the window's gets a new ip
<favro> jerry_: sudo umount -v /dev/sdb1 && sudo chown -Rv jerry:jerry /media/stuff
<_2> ubuntu_ in linux "error" and "warning" messages are pretty streight forward.    also error or E: generally means "it failed and here is why"   while warning or W: generally means "it succeeded, but you may have trouble with it or something related to it; and here is why"
<nonewmsgs> LeeJunFan, kwallet has kmail under always allow
<favro> jerry_: then sudo umount -av again
<favro> jerry_:  sudo chown -Rv jerry:jerry /media/stuff - jerry is your login name
<ubuntu_> my game lags in wine
<_2> !winehq
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about winehq
<_2> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information, and see !AppDB for application compatibility.
<qwerdy> LeeJunFan: nope.. it cann't even ping 1.2.3.4
<LeeJunFan> qwerdy: it might work with only one having the route set. When linux accesses windows the first time it will go over the internet for the syn packet, the windows machine having a route for the linux machine on the LAN will send the linux IP an ICMP redirect telling linux it can reach it directly.
<LeeJunFan> hrm, owell.
<jerry_> ok then mount everthing again
<LeeJunFan> maybe windows doesn't send ICMP redirects? might want to check your firewall settings.
<jerry_> ?
<LeeJunFan> qwerdy: make sure icmp and redirects are allowed.
<_2> i don't think anyone can   ping 1.2.3.4
<favro> jerry_: sudo umount -av again
<jerry_> ok just did that now what?
<qwerdy> LeeJunFan: I turned it off completely
<favro> jerry_: it should be writable
<qwerdy> LeeJunFan: (the firewall)
<jerry_> do i need to mount it again?
<favro> jerry_: and be mounted at bott every time
<favro> s/btt/boot
<favro> bahhh
<qwerdy> LeeJunFan: OK, I'll keep playing with it tommorow, it's too late over here. thanks a lot!
<LeeJunFan> qwerdy: 1.2.3.4 you mean the real IP of your windows machine?
<LeeJunFan> qwerdy: okay, later.
<qwerdy> LeeJunFan: it's the secondary ip of the windows
<qwerdy> (the one I configured myself)
<jerry_> access denied
<jerry_> this stinks
<ubuntu_> wow dident lag in ubuntu but it does on kubuntu is that normal
<dr_willis> Depends.. are you using kde 4 oe 3 ?
<favro> jerry_:  sudo chown -Rv jerry:jerry /media/stuff - gave a reply that the ownership was changed?
<ubuntu_> how do i check that
<jerry_> yes changed ownership of /media/stuff to jerry:jerry
<LeeJunFan> qwerdy: I really think you should be able to do this w/o adding IP's to either machine. just route commands.
<_2> favro you can't change ownership of things on M$ file systems
<dr_willis> ubuntu_,  look at wat you installed/disk you used. or use the ' about ' menu item
<_2> just a note.
<favro> _2: it is ext3
<_2> favro k
<favro> _2: I gotta go jerry_ needs a hand - busy?
<_2> favro if you can catch me up right quick.
<dr_willis> ubuntu_,  the live cd is not using the  best video card drivers..  you need to do a full install to get best speed
<jerry_> i wont be on till later on tonight
<mn> anyone here know how to make phi and psi in OO.o Formula editor?
<favro> _2frsh format - mounting in fstab /dev/sdb1 /media/stuff - permission errors for write
<favro> _2: ^^
<_2> favro k.
<favro> _2: thnx :)
<jerry_> how do i pull up kate and fstab?
<LeeJunFan> favro: that's what I was talking about earlier, it's an ext3 filesystem, make a directory on it and chown that dir so the normal user owns it.
<LeeJunFan> then he'll be able to write to that dir.
<_2> jerry_ kdesudo kate /etc/fstab
<_2> LeeJunFan or own or mod the root of the fs
<ign0ramus> mn: http://tobeprinted.blogspot.com/2007/12/formula-editor-in-open-office-part-3.html
<LeeJunFan> yeah, umask it maybe.
<_2> no that's vfat/ntfs code
<mn> ign0ramus: Thnx!
<_2> for real file systems   chown -r $USER /mountpoint      or  chmod -r 777 /mountpoint      will work   neither of those can be done on M$ filesystems so you have to use *mask= options on those
<_2> note that even works on the running system    chmod 001 /     for example.
<_2> that example hides the listings in the root dir but leaves the system usable
<_2> note it will break a few apps that depend on reading /
<bleaked> so a recent update has broken gtk2-engines-gtk-qt (or whatever it is) in the sense that none of my gtk apps are integrated into kde..it sucks, it's horribly slow and ugly.. there is no longer a config option in the Appearance & Themes section of kcontrol..
<nonewmsgs> are there any good transcodders for mkv (hi def video) to something compatable with standard dvd format?
<jerry_> favro what was the command to change ownership to me?
<LeeJunFan> _2: okay, so from what I caught of their conversation then jerry_ just needs to chown his mountpoint and he should be good to go.
<_2> "standard dvd format" == mpeg3   iirc
<_2> LeeJunFan correct,   with the fs mounted.
<jerry_> the only trouble is i can see everything but i cant access anything or write to it
<LeeJunFan> jerry_: sudo chown jerry.jerry /media/stuff
<_2> if the fs is umounted owning the mountpoint does nothing.
<nonewmsgs> _2 iirc it's mp2
<jerry_> thanks
<_2> nonewmsgs k  i can't argue the fact.
<nonewmsgs> _2 regardless are there any aps to do that?
<_2> !mencoder   ?
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mencoder   ?
<jerry_> I DID IT, IT FINALLY WORKS THANKS FAVRO :)
<_2> !dvd
<ubottu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<jerry_> WITHOUT YOU I WOULDNT HAVE THIS HARDDRIVE WORKING
<LeeJunFan> jerry_: is this an internal or a USB drive?
<jerry_> INTERNAL
<LeeJunFan> okay, good. I would have suggested a different mounting method using UUID's had it been external - you're good to go.
<jerry_> YAY its like christmas
<jerry_> later everyone.
<LeeJunFan> bye
<_2> i would sujest another mountpoint for a permanant fs
<LeeJunFan> _2: yeah, personally I would too.
<_2>  /media is designed for removable and or spuraticly mounted
<_2>  /media kinda replaced the standard /mnt
<_2> it wasn't intended too.  but did.
<LeeJunFan> man kde4 is missing a lot for being a .1.1 release.
<LeeJunFan> no printer config, no power saving config to speak of.
<Serva> Hey, any database modelers here?
<sirius> yes
<bleaked> does anyone else have issues with gtk styles in kde as of this weeks updates?
<_2> LeeJunFan heh.  yeah i personally thought that they were about to get kde3 up to the point of "stable release"   so they have dropped it....
<LeeJunFan> _2: yeah, stable is boring anyway. Unpredictability is exciting computing :)
<dr_willis> thats why everyone loves MS!
<LeeJunFan> I was about to say that.
<Serva> sirius, I have to model and develop a database for my course. Can you give me any recommendations about the topic that I should choose, so that I can learn something new about the domain and perhaps utilize it in my resume. I was thinking to learn about credit risk portfolio database modeling, but looking at the current financial crisis I dropped the idea.
<sirius> microshaft!
<nonewmsgs> thats not funny i know people who have MS :( poor saps
<LeeJunFan> Until you lose work becaue of it anyway, or your windows powered ATM cheats you.
<Serva> sirius, music library and banking system are too much overused.
<LeeJunFan> are we talking about the software company or the disease?
<LeeJunFan> hrm, they are both diseases I guess.
<nonewmsgs> the softwarecompany
<LeeJunFan> Well, I run kde4 and compiz, my windows are so unstable they wobble.
<andreas_> How do i change my resolution back to 1000x700 somthing? It's stuck at 600x400 after a x-restart.
<LeeJunFan> sirius: how about something for law enforcement? you could make a database of crimes with certain MO's and then you could run a search on a certain criteria and bring up all the crimes using that same MO, etc.
<LeeJunFan> andreas_: all you did was restart X or did you change some configs?
<LeeJunFan> andreas_: run 'xrandr -q' from konsole it will list all the modes available to you right now.
<andreas_> LeeJunFan :  I installed dwm, then i restarted X...
<LeeJunFan> hrm, I can't imagine that should make any difference to the configuration of X itself.
<Serva> sirius, can I pm you?
<andreas_> LeeJunFan :  it only find one option;   640x480....
<LeeJunFan> andreas_: okay, sounds like your x config got changed somewhere along the way.
<andreas_> LeeJunFan :  yeah,   got a solution?
<LeeJunFan> andreas_: sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.bak && sudo dpkg-reconfigur -p high xserver-xorg
<LeeJunFan> andreas_: cut and paste the above into konsole.
<andreas_> LeeJunFan :  dpkg-reconfigur: command not found
<LeeJunFan> That will make a backup of your xorg.conf, and if the backup is successful (&&) it will run the reconfigure, crap - I missed an e on the end of reconfigure
<andreas_> hehe:p ok
<andreas_> LeeJunFan :  done, now, all i do is restart X?
<LeeJunFan> andreas_: yeah, if you log out to dm, then ctrl-alt-backspace that should do it.
<andreas_> LeeJunFan :  i'm in KDE-thingy again no
<LeeJunFan> kde-thingy?
<andreas_> nvm,    restart x now;D
<sirius> whats the best wysiwyg html editor for ubuntu?
<sirius> any preferences?
<nonewmsgs> for anyone interested videotrans has a lot of neat scripts for doing this.  it requires the console, but once you read its man pages it rocks
<LeeJunFan> preference is not to use wysiwyg :) vi :)
<andreas_> It worked;D    Thaks for the help LeeJunFan =)
<LeeJunFan> I don't even know if there are any.
<LeeJunFan> andreas_: you're welcome.
<sirius> yea a coiple
<sirius> couple
<joshuajtl> anyway to make the kicker have rounded corners?
<andreas_> Any of you experts know a cool window manager i can experiment on?  Need to refresh my little laptop=p
<sirius> im not that well versed in html yet  but im gettin there wysiwyg helps me a lil bit
<nonewmsgs> icewm ?
<andreas_> hmm
<andreas_> i'll look it up,     Will i need a new taskbar and all that stuff as well?
<LeeJunFan> joshuajtl: no, you can gimp up a background for your desktop to give rouded corners look to kicker though.
<dr_willis> icewm has its own panel.
<dr_willis> icewm is 'decent' - a little annoying in ways under ubuntu. but useable
<andreas_> ooh, sweet=)
<dr_willis> I often use icewm + rox-filer for the desktop icons
<joshuajtl> LeeJunFan: really? so like a png with rounded corners on transparent background?
<dr_willis> Of course theres a dozen+ window managers you can play with
<LeeJunFan> joshuajtl: for example you would take your current background, edit it, to add the rounded corners you want to put on kicker into your background, then when it's all loaded up it would look like those additions to your background were actually part of kicker.
<andreas_> Need a manager my "novice" ass can handle...     Wold like a "futuristic" look to my desktop, and cant realy find a theme for KDE that can do the job.
<joshuajtl> LeeJunFan: not sure i get it, are there any examples?
<dr_willis> andreas_,  you proberly havent looked very hard at the kde themes out there then. :)
<andreas_> That maybe.
<joshuajtl> is there kpager2 for kubuntu?
<dr_willis> I tend to not worry about themes...
<dr_willis> !find kpager
<ubottu> Found: kpager
<dr_willis> seems to be a kpager. but no 2 :)
<dr_willis> !info kpager
<ubottu> kpager (source: kdebase): desktop pager for KDE. In component main, is optional. Version 4:3.5.9-0ubuntu7.3 (hardy), package size 135 kB, installed size 388 kB
<LeeJunFan> joshuajtl: I don't know of any. Just a suggestion I ran across. basically you edit the image of your current background, you add little kicker looking rounded ends to either side of where kicker sits. So where kicker's panel ends your image of rounded corners appears.
<andreas_> Hehe:p  Want this comp to be the showoff_piece of my briliance:D
<joshuajtl> LeeJunFan: oh you mean the wallpaper?
<LeeJunFan> joshuajtl: yeah. Or you could simply make kicker totally transparent, and create your own panel looking graphic on your wallpaper.
<joshuajtl> oh that sounds easier
<LeeJunFan> I think kicker has an option to load a background, I don't know if it can handle a full size image or if it's just a paintbrush it uses to fill kicker.
<LeeJunFan> I'm in kde4 now or I'd look.
<LeeJunFan> actually I've got kcontrol still on here for printer config.
<_2> isn't there a kde4 kcontrol too ?
<Schuenemann> how do I rip a DVD with k3b?
<dr_willis> Schuenemann,  i tend to use k9copy to copy dvd's
<dr_willis> or the dd command. :)
<LeeJunFan> _2: there's a system config tool like the default kubuntu one, but no kcontrol for kde4 and there's a lot of things missing.
<Schuenemann> dr_willis, I wanted to extract the video only, not copy to a different dvd
<dr_willis> I think you want some other tool then k3b then.
<_2> LeeJunFan heh   i'd say a lot missing.  kcontrol was the heart of kde  imo
<LeeJunFan> configuring cups w/o kde's config sucks. So I keep kde3 printer config around.
<dr_willis> !info dvdrip
<ubottu> dvdrip (source: dvdrip): perl front end for transcode. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1:0.98.6-0.0ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 1086 kB, installed size 2580 kB
<Schuenemann> dr_willis, but K3b has an option called "rip dvd". I think it *should* do that
<LeeJunFan> _2: I agree, I disliked the fact that it was hidden in kubuntu.
<LeeJunFan> in favor of the dumbed down control panel.
<Schuenemann> dr_willis, can you test if that option works for you? at least if it does something?
<LeeJunFan> !info k9copy
<ubottu> k9copy (source: k9copy): DVD backup tool for KDE. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1.2.3-0ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 1517 kB, installed size 3056 kB
<Schuenemann> LeeJunFan, I want to extract the video
 * _2 quotes his hero "default is only the starting point on the long road to right"
<LeeJunFan> k9copy can save to mpeg I believe.
<dr_willis> Schuenemann,  check its help docs. ive never used it.  its proberly just calling  transcode like all the otehr tools do
<Schuenemann> dr_willis, doesn't talk about it. I've found a few tutorials on the web, but they all link to broken pages =/
<LeeJunFan> from there you can convert to anything with ffmpeg, you can rip with ffmpeg to anything too, but it's a pain to specify all the input vobs with ffmpeg on the command line, so I'd start with k9copy, then if you need it in AVI format or something use ffmpeg to convert it.
<dr_willis> ive used dvdrip befor - it wasent too hard to use either
<Schuenemann> when I run k3b from terminal (to see possible output errors), the program opens and then the console is "unlocked"... why does that happen to this specific program?
<dr_willis> they spawn to the background releaseing the terminal, any error messages shouls still get printed to it however
<Schuenemann> you're right. There is no error when I select the rip option, though
<Schuenemann> well, I'm already downloading dvdrip
<LeeJunFan> could try running k3b with option --nofork
<Schuenemann> cool
<joshuajtl> LeeJunFan: a lot easier than i would have suspected :) (rounded corners)
<Schuenemann> dr_willis, wow, you call that easy? :p
<LeeJunFan> joshuajtl: how'd you end up doing it?
<joshuajtl> LeeJunFan: just transparent kicker with a kicker image on my wallpaper
<LeeJunFan> joshuajtl: cool.
<joshuajtl> yeah i think ill add it to kde-look just incase folk want to know, i havent seen anything on there wihth this idea, ill give you credit
<LeeJunFan> cool. I can't believe I never thought of it before now I want to do it with mine, I'll have to see if I can edit the plasma config in kde4 to make my panel transparent as there's no config option for it.
<joshuajtl> yeah
<Schuenemann> LeeJunFan, k9copy raises this error: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/48189/
<LeeJunFan> Schuenemann: is this an encrypted DVD?
<LeeJunFan> protected, whatever.
<Schuenemann> LeeJunFan, well, it's an original DVD film. Does that mean yes?
<LeeJunFan> yeah, have you installed libdvdread2 to play protected DVD's on linux?
<LeeJunFan> !dvd
<ubottu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<LeeJunFan> err, libdvdcss2, sorry
<Schuenemann> can't find that package
<Schuenemann> oh, nevermind
<Schuenemann> sorry
<Schuenemann> LeeJunFan, wait, is it in medibuntu for hardy too?
<LeeJunFan> I think so.
<LeeJunFan> not according to that factoid.
<LeeJunFan> Schuenemann: mine came from medibuntu, so I guess yes.
<LeeJunFan> 1.2.9-2medibuntu4
<Schuenemann> I already have libdvdread3
<LeeJunFan> yeah, it's libdvdcss2 that we really need for protected dvd's.
<Schuenemann> isn't that for feisty and earlier? the wiki doesn't mention that package
<LeeJunFan> Schuenemann: follow these instructions to get it: https://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html
<LeeJunFan> since you already have libdvdread3, you should just have to run 'sudo /usr/share/doc/libdvdread3/examples/install-css.sh'
<Schuenemann> yeah, was trying that. But the directory isn't examples/ anymore
<LeeJunFan> biab
<Schuenemann> LeeJunFan, now it went through... and crashed with that KDE exception handler windows
<LeeJunFan> Schuenemann: hrm, not sure what that means.
<LeeJunFan> I use it all the time.
<Schuenemann> Sorry, this file format is not recognized/supported
<Schuenemann> this sucks
<LeeJunFan> hrm, that's odd. Did you close k9copy and restart it?
<Schuenemann> only a hundred times :p
<LeeJunFan> hehe, well, it sounds like that's in the encoding part of the process. I'm not sure what k3b uses to encode.
<LeeJunFan> err, k9copy
<Schuenemann> k3b or k9copy?
<vbgunz> I do not have "GTK Styles and Fonts" in 8.04 ... This is a brand new installation, am I supposed to install something?
<Schuenemann> it does sound like it's the enconding part, since the film can be previewed inside k9copy
<LeeJunFan> Schuenemann: it uses mencoder, and it's a dependency of k9copy so I'd assume you must already have mencoder on your system.
<LeeJunFan> vbgunz: gtk-qt-engine
<Schuenemann> yeah, I do
<LeeJunFan> Schuenemann: what file format were you trying to save to?
<Schuenemann> mp4
<LeeJunFan> Schuenemann: out of curiosity I wonder if another format would work?
<Schuenemann> LeeJunFan, shouldn't I change mencoder's video codec? It's set as 'copy'
<vbgunz> gtk-qt-engine is already the newest version ... I did install the kubuntu-kde4-desktop package... did it steal my app?
<LeeJunFan> Schuenemann: maybe, I don't know if those are settings as to what it's going to use, or just a way to configure cmd line options for different ones.
<Schuenemann> LeeJunFan, I changed to xvid and no error was outputted. There is a time counter going on and the dvd is being read, although the progress bar hasn't moved so far
<LeeJunFan> vbgunz: if you're in kde4 you need to install gtk-qt-engine-kde4
<Schuenemann> ok, it did nor work either
<joseph> in hardy, how do i make more than 2 virtual desktops?
<LeeJunFan> Schuenemann: mine seems to be working with mp4
<vbgunz> brb, hopefully this works
<Schuenemann> bah, if I set to xvid and do ok/apply and then open the settings again, 'copy' is back
<Schuenemann> LeeJunFan, what button do you click to start?
<LeeJunFan> Schuenemann: as soon as I enter the filename it starts.
<Schuenemann> you click the mpg4 button?
<LeeJunFan> Schuenemann: you click the folder option to open the DVD, select the titles you want, then click the toolbar icon with the mpg4 button.
<LeeJunFan> yeah.
<LeeJunFan> yeah, mine's working. hrm.
<LeeJunFan> could be dvd specific, some discs especially those from sony studios or columbia just won't copy.
<Schuenemann> it's dolby studio and says copy protected on the box
<Schuenemann> dolby digital*
<Schuenemann> from what I found on google, that error message is not from mencoder or mplayer
<LeeJunFan> so when yours quits it simply says that about the format.
<LeeJunFan> ?
<Schuenemann> yes
<LeeJunFan> well, I wonder if it's got something to do with the fact that most of my multimedia packages are from medibuntu and therefore aren't crippled?
<Schuenemann> sorry, I mean the error message IS from one of those
<LeeJunFan> mplayer which mencoder uses, mencoder, ffmpeg, libdvd and all.
<LeeJunFan> I'd enable medibuntu, run apt-get update && apt-get upgrade then try again with k9copy.
<LeeJunFan> !medibuntu
<ubottu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<Schuenemann> ok
<Schuenemann> I tested with a different dvd and it is copying
<LeeJunFan> may as well apt-get install libdvdcss2 as well after enabling medibuntu.
<joseph> before i upgraded to hardy, i was able to configure the desktop pager on the panel to have 6 virtual desktops, but now i only have two - regardless of how many i set in the applet.  does anyone have any suggestions?
<LeeJunFan> you have to configure the # of desktops, not the page applet itself. I think you can get there by right clicking on the desktop, configure, and properties.
<LeeJunFan> joseph: you aren't running compiz are you?
<joseph> hmm
<joseph> apparently i am
<joseph> according to ps, that is
<LeeJunFan> joseph: you installed compiz and started it and have desktop effects like cube and windows?
<joseph> well, i have desktop effects
<joseph> but not the cube or anything
<joseph> no emerald
<LeeJunFan> okay, well compiz has it's own settings for virtual desktops under general.
<LeeJunFan> if compiz is running on your desktop kde no longer controls the # of virtual desktops.
<joseph> damn
<joseph> so i need to remove compiz then
<joseph> or maybe just disable desktop effects?
<CoJaBo-Eee> Or set it there
<LeeJunFan> or you need to configure compiz.
<joseph> yeah, but i don't have any compiz configuration options in kcontrol
<LeeJunFan> joseph: no kde3 isn't aware of compiz at all. you have to run ccsm if you have compizconfig-settings-manager installed
<LeeJunFan> I can think of no reason why a person would disable compiz :p
<dr_willis> My wife says the wiggly windows makes her puke
<dr_willis> :)
<LeeJunFan> Schuenemann: well, if that other DVD works, and after updating with medibuntu your original one still won't rip, it's probably not going to with linux. Maybe with windows and an app like anydvd :(
<_2> i can think of no reason a person would enable compiz    so i guess we're even.
<Schuenemann> LeeJunFan, lots of packages from medibuntu seem the same version I already have installed... why should I upgrade them?
<LeeJunFan> I think the versions ARE the same, but the point being that for legal reasons the counterparts included with ubuntu repos are neutered to avoid legal liability.
<Schuenemann> if they're the same, why upgrade?
<LeeJunFan> _2: compiz is one of those things you realize you like at some point in your life :) It's like when you were 5 and girls had 'cooties', then you turn 13 and you're like mmm. b...ies :)
<joshuajtl> hi folks
<joshuajtl> is kde4 replacing kde3 ? or will kde3 continue on?
<Schuenemann> mencoder, ffmpeg, amarok, mplayer... everything is the same version
<LeeJunFan> joshuajtl: kde3 will continue on for a while, bug fixing mostly.
<LeeJunFan> joshuajtl: you can go to kde.org in the developer region and see that they still have a lot planned for kde3 fixes.
<LeeJunFan> Schuenemann: see what I said above - neutered.
<LeeJunFan> parts removed.
<CoJaBo-Eee> Ok, I have a problem... Its not possible to tell when a process is maxing out the CPU (Unlike Windows, the system remains responsive like nothing is going on, meanwhile the battery is running down o_O ).
<joshuajtl> but is kde4 a branch or a replacement?
<_2> LeeJunFan heh when i realized that i didn't like gui's in general i think that got me past liking compiz altogather  ;/
<Schuenemann> LeeJunFan, I don't understand. If they are the same, how can one be legal and the other not?
<LeeJunFan> _2: okay :) For some things. I'm no stranger to the console, I often prefer it to using any tools configuring a system, but I like a gui for general desktop use.
<Schuenemann> and which one is the legal?
<LeeJunFan> Schuenemann: you take amarok 1.2, you remove the ability to play mp3, it's still version 1.2 (lite).
<CoJaBo-Eee> Anyway is it possible to put a CPU monitor in the taskbar to show CPU load?
<LeeJunFan> Legality of them is debatable in most instances.
<LeeJunFan> But it's a debate that an organization like ubuntu dare not risk.
<LeeJunFan> So the default repos don't have certain functions that are available in medibuntu's repos.
<Schuenemann> LeeJunFan, if I install from medibuntu I'll remove that ability?
<LeeJunFan> Schuenemann: if you install from medibuntu you'll add functionality.
<Daisuke_Ido> LeeJunFan: and you take Amarok, take away everything that makes it great, and you have amarok 2 :)
<LeeJunFan> Daisuke_Ido: agreed.
<LeeJunFan> ironic eh.
<LeeJunFan> They must be following along with the theme of kde4 alltogether.
<Daisuke_Ido> i'll not get into that particular debate, though i tend to agree
<LeeJunFan> Actually kde4 isn't too lacking, I've been using it for a week, I miss a couple small things, mostly the ability to tweak stuff just isn't there yet in kde4.
<Schuenemann> omg this is too complicated
<Schuenemann> I'll install everything
<LeeJunFan> Schuenemann: that's what I was saying - apt-get upgrade and let it go.
<BluesKaj> 'evening
<judgen> where does prtin screen screenshots end up?
<_2> judgen $HOME normally
<Schuenemann> LeeJunFan, it seems to be working now
<judgen> ok
<judgen> _2: noppe
<judgen> _2: not here
<CoJaBo-Eee> Is it possible to put a CPU monitor in the taskbar to show CPU load?
<Schuenemann> CoJaBo-Eee, not superkaramba?
<CoJaBo-Eee> ?
<Schuenemann> search google images for superkaramba and see if that's what you want
<judgen> CoJaBo-Eee: yes just add the kicker aplet
<judgen> CoJaBo-Eee: no neeed for karaba or s-karamba
<LeeJunFan> CoJaBo-Eee: there's a kde applet to put one there, it's pretty ugly, but it works. I forget the name of it. Right click the panel, add applet, you should find it there.
<LeeJunFan> I'm in kde4 or I'd look for you.
<Schuenemann> LeeJunFan, hey, does it really take a lot of time to rip? Estimated is 4 hours
<LeeJunFan> Schuenemann: yeah, depends on the amount of data, speed of computer, and encoding options.
<Schuenemann> oh... =/
<LeeJunFan> it takes a lot of cpu time to encode video. I've encoded my own DVD's from other formats and had to leave it running for over a day.
<Serva> Is there a GUI based ftp client in kubuntu that can copy some files from a remote host?
<Schuenemann> Serva, filezilla
<Serva> tks
<wayne> whats up
<Schuenemann> LeeJunFan, I see... well, thanks
<wayne> i need help with kubuntu
<wayne> hello?
<Schuenemann> !ask | wayne
<ubottu> wayne: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<CoJaBo-Eee> LeeJunFan: I'm in KDE4, is there a way to do it there?
<wayne> games will not show up they are in lines
<Makuseru> !dvd
<ubottu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<LeeJunFan> CoJaBo-Eee: I don't think there is yet.
<LeeJunFan> how lame, there's a twitter microblog applet and no cpu monitor - hehe
<CoJaBo-Eee> lol, wha?
<CoJaBo-Eee> Ok, I found the option to get new ones, but theres only 2 listed, and no description of what they even do :/
<root> el español
<root> m lo dan
<Brunoqc> Is there a way to upgrade to intrepid alpha 6 with adept?
<Guest18673> el español
<Guest18673> kubuntu auda espanol
<LeeJunFan> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<Guest18673> ok
<CoJaBo-Eee> LeeJunFan: Is there any other place to get more?
<LeeJunFan> CoJaBo-Eee: superkaramba may be the way to go , there's a package superkaramba-kde4 that might be what you're looking for - I've never messed with it.
<LeeJunFan> !intrepid
<ubottu> Alpha Software: Intrepid Ibex is the code name for K/ubuntu 8.10, due October 2008 - #ubuntu+1 for discussion. Kubuntu Intrepid will have KDE 4 as the default Desktop Environment - see  https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuIntrepidVersion | Warning lots of breaking software between now and October!
 * LeeJunFan looks up ibex
<LeeJunFan> finds: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ibex
<LeeJunFan> okay, so it's a goat
<CoJaBo-Eee> lol
<CoJaBo-Eee> LeeJunFan: Ok I'll look at that. Is there anywhere else to get new widgets, or are there really only 2 available?
<LeeJunFan> might be more on kdelook.org?
<LeeJunFan> http://www.kde-look.org/index.php?xcontentmode=70x77&PHPSESSID=0259bc882555603b66920bdfc895b083
<tacosarecool> hello
<tacosarecool> Anyone here that can support me right now I don't wanna waste my time unless theres a expert in the room
<holycow> what is the kde equivalent of gksudo?
<holycow> nm got it
<seba> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<ForgeAus> hey all
<ForgeAus> what package has ATI Radeon (non fglxr) drivers?
<ForgeAus> I think I need to reinstall/re-configure it
<bla__> hello
<CoJaBo-Eee> hi
<bla__> I am having issues with running two wifi cards 1 intagrated and the other pcmcia(proxim 8421) help, pointin the right direction
<ign0ramus> bla__: your pcmcia card is very old... what is your integrated card?
<ign0ramus> !wifi | bla__
<ubottu> bla__: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<bla__> ipw2200
<bla__> I installed the pac but when I type "make" it tells me wireless extensions not enabled
<bla__> the ipw2200 is working I just can't get the other in line
<ign0ramus> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=632198
<ign0ramus> bla__: if the ipw2200 is working, what is the problem?
<bla__> I want to run int and the other pcmcia
<bla__> AP
<ign0ramus> bla__: i know this isn't the 'ubuntu way', but running such an old card (wireless-b) is not going to be the easiest if it's not natively supported
<ign0ramus> bla__: someone may be able to help you, but I would suggest a newer card or use usb wireless g, which you can find for $20USD
<bla__> would the netgear 511 work....a,b,g....not as much issues newer card
<bla__> ??
<ign0ramus> bla__: lemme check...
<bla__> check ??? where???
<ForgeAus> what doy ou mean by the "ubuntu way" ?
<ign0ramus> bla__: according to this: http://www.newegg.com/Product/ProductReview.aspx?Item=N82E16833150016, the card worked OOB with Hardy Heron
<bla__> OOB??
<ign0ramus> ForgeAus: apparently, there is an 'ubuntu way' http://www.google.com/search?q=the+ubuntu+way&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&aq=t&rls=com.ubuntu:en-US:unofficial&client=firefox-a
<bla__> out of the box
<bla__> k
<ign0ramus> bla__: yes.  :)
<ign0ramus> bla__: are you running Hardy and still having issues with the card?
<bla__> cool..thx...off to $pend money$
<bla__> Hardy
<bla__> ????
<bla__> ubuntu 8
<ign0ramus> bla__: there is no 'ubuntu 8'.... are you running hardy? (08.04 - April's version)
<bla__> O..yea...caled hardy...ok
<ign0ramus> bla__: and the card is not detected upon boot? I only ask because others using this card say that it is detected by the OS
<bla__> no..the ipw2200 works every time...the pcimcia card just fills the hole
<ign0ramus> bla__: does it work under Windows (only to make sure that your hardware is functioning properly)?
<bla__> I bought the card on ebay....maybe the card is bad.....no on windows
<ign0ramus> bla__: if the card does not work on Windows or Ubuntu Hardy, there is a good chance the card is bad :(
<bla__> yea...got pinched
<bla__> k...back to the store...thanx alt 4 ur help
<ign0ramus> bla__: it's happened to me before... damn JustDeals!
<outbackwifi> hello
<ign0ramus> o hai!
<RAm_22> hola
<Ninjara> Does the automount system or something have a habit of spinning up the CD rom even if you didn't open the tray and there's no disc in it?
<Ninjara> Mine keeps spinning up (even when empty) and it gets really annoying in the long run to listen to.
<Ninjara> Running 8.04 and so forth.
<Ninjara> And if the cause isn't immediately obvioys, does anyone know of a way to find out what process is trying to access the CD drive?
<mr---t-> top will give you running processes
<mr---t-> dmesg will allow you to see if it's during boot
<Ninjara> yeah, I just use ps ax
<Ninjara> But I dunno how to tell from there what is accessing what on the fs
<CostaRicanGFs> hello, i just installed buntu on my gfs laptop but the screen is messed up
<CostaRicanGFs> i am on failsafe mode now because i messed up the settings thinking that i could solve it changing the resolution to a lower one
<CostaRicanGFs> the problem is that the screen is like a little screen inside the screen
<CostaRicanGFs> theres like an inch of black space around where the gui is
<michaelo> KEK
<michaelo> COMO INSTALAR
<michaelo> AMSN??
<Humanity> Hello anybody got desktop effects working with kde 4.1.1 over Kubuntu hardy?
<Humanity> Hello anybody got desktop effects working with kde 4.1.1 over Kubuntu hardy?
<Humanity> I can only get a black screen with cursor, when desktop effects enabled in kde 4.1.1 over kubuntu hardy. Can anyone help me out?
<Humanity> Hello anybody got desktop effects working with kde 4.1.1 over Kubuntu hardy?
<Reed_Solomon> sorry i can't
<Reed_Solomon> i would guess its broken
<Reed_Solomon> turn them off
<Reed_Solomon> restart with your last working ubuntu and fix the settings
<Humanity> Its easy to say to set it off. But compiz working fine, but kwin suffers. Is there a bug announced?
<Humanity> Anyone else?
<Humanity> Any kubnntu geek out there?
<Humanity> Dear.Solomon, I had never broken kwin. Its not working right from the start.
<Humanity> can you figure out what could be the problem?
<Humanity> Hello anybody got desktop effects working with kde 4.1.1 over Kubuntu hardy?
<Humanity> Hello anybody got desktop effects working with kde 4.1.1 over Kubuntu hardy?
<Humanity> Hello anybody got desktop effects working with kde 4.1.1 over Kubuntu hardy?
<Humanity> Hello anybody got desktop effects working with kde 4.1.1 over Kubuntu hardy?
<raja_> Hello anybody got desktop effects working with kde 4.1.1 over Kubuntu hardy?
<raja_> ?????????
<leaszumik> BUENAS
<Darkrift2> i got some of them working for a few minutes then kdm died on me
<Darkrift2> after that kde4 wouldnt run anymore, and kdm3 stopped working also... .now im stuck logging in from command line
<raja_> what could be the cause?
<Darkrift2> not sure, i was adding one affect at a time and it locked up, on reboot nothing worked
<Darkrift2> had to go back to kde3
<raja_> Is kwin conflicts with compiz?
<Darkrift2> i didnt have compiz
<raja_> I have got compiz working
<raja_> Do install it from adept package manager
<Darkrift2> i did
<raja_> search for compiz-kde
<Darkrift2> oh, i dont want compiz on here
<SkEmO> any good, and i mean good professional video  editing software for kubunu
<SkEmO> ?
<raja_> but it seems to me that without compiz, we cannot run kde4, becauz kwin crashes and struckworks
<raja_> I like the presentation of kde4 fonts and the oxygen theme
<raja_> so would like to continue with kde4.1.1
<raja_> But I am too not very much fond of compiz. It flickers a lot
<raja_> But I have no other way to run kde4 without compiz right now
<SkEmO> *sigh*
<raja_> Is there any official bugs registered against desktop effects in kde4 or 4.1.1 either?
<raja_> hello SkEmo?
<raja_> are you following?
<raja_> ??????????
<raja_> 4.1.1 kwin effects failure
<raja_> 4.1.1 kwin effects -- "failure"
<SkEmO> not really
<SkEmO> i use kde 3
<raja_> Ther is a one named automatix2 for video editing which is available for both K,Ubuntu
<SkEmO> uhm
<SkEmO> i was looking for kineterra
<SkEmO> but cant find it
<SkEmO> lemme try that one
<raja_> Google it.
<raja_> Hello SkEmo, there is another one too named -- Kino
<raja_> bye
<raja_> Hello anybody got desktop effects working with kde 4.1.1 over Kubuntu hardy?
<raja_> I can only get a black screen with cursor, when desktop effects enabled in kde 4.1.1 over kubuntu hardy. Can anyone help me out?
<Daisuke_Ido> raja_: you were humanity before, do NOT pm people without asking them, and don't repeat your question incessantly.  it's the middle of the night for a lot of people, don't be surprised if no one's around.  and no, i don't know the answer.
<raja_> ok
<raja_> Thanku buddy
<raja_> cool
<raja_> It may be midnight. Bu I hope it is not the end of the world
<raja_> anyway, sorry if i disturbed you
<raja_> Hello, I am from chennai
<raja_> Want add you ad buddy.
<raja_> Are you interested?
<raja_> Raja
<raja_> Hello anybody got desktop effects working with kde 4.1.1 over Kubuntu hardy?
<raja_> I can only get a black screen with cursor, when desktop effects enabled in kde 4.1.1 over kubuntu hardy. Can anyone help me out?
<raja_> Hello anybody got desktop effects working with kde 4.1.1 over Kubuntu hardy?
<raja_> I can only get a black screen with cursor, when desktop effects enabled in kde 4.1.1 over kubuntu hardy. Can anyone help me out?
<lamoz> hi raja
<raja_> hi lamoz. Is that ur name?
<lamoz> did you enable your 3D device?
<raja_> yah, I have got compiz working
<lamoz> no, it's my nickname...
<raja_> But its kwin which is not functioning properly when desktop effects were enabled
<raja_> nice nick
<lamoz> which kind of 3D video card are you using?*
<lamoz> thanks!
<raja_> I am using VIA Chrome9 HC IGP Family, VN896
<raja_> I have no problem with compiz
<lamoz> i don't know this
<raja_> All the available effects are working fine in both kde3 and kde4
<lamoz> so, your hardware should be ok
<raja_> ofcoarse
<raja_> where r u frm?
<raja_> i am frm chennai, India
<lamoz> i've no idea, i tried the 3D desktop without any problem
<lamoz> I'm from france
<lamoz> but i'm now in Germany
<raja_> I am also heard about that. Today. I will try that
<raja_> Nice
<joshua__> has anyone installed  compiz .7.8?
<raja_> Whats' the time now in german?
<joshua__> i downloaded it but dont know how to install it?
<joshua__> im in phoenix arizona
<lamoz> sunny but cold
<raja_> tell ur proble joshua
<lamoz> i had to unfreeze my car this morning
<raja_> i see
<raja_> what OS You r using Josua? If you want you may pm me
<lamoz> ah... th time, sorry, it's 8:20 AM
<sebastian_> hi, anyone know if juk have the rating system?
<lamoz> and in india?
<raja_> its 11.53 a.m right here in india
<lamoz> soon the lunch time?
<sebastian_> hi, anyone know if juk have the rating system?
<sebastian_> hi, anyone know if juk have the rating system?
<lamoz> ok, so, i've to work a little
<joshua__> how do i install compiz .7.8?
<lamoz> good luck with your devices
<sebastian_> sudo apt-get install compiz
<joshua__> i already have it downloaded
<sebastian_> maby u need to explain a little better
<sebastian_> hi, anyone know if juk have the rating system?
<joshua__> i have compiz .7.8 downloaded to my desktop
<sebastian_> but what kind of a file is it?
<sebastian_> debian?
<sebastian_> hi, anyone know if juk have the rating system?
<sebastian_> sorry u answered to slow now i have to go :)
<surgy> im in the market for a tv tuner card. I was wandering if anyone know a good cheap one that works with kubuntu, has a remote, and is of decent quality
<surgy> ?
<jussi01> !tv | surgy
<ubottu> surgy: http://www.linuxtv.org/ has extensive information about using TV cards under Linux. Available viewers for analog cards: Zapping, tvtime (GTK/GNOME), kdetv (KDE), xawtv, motv. For digital cards: Klear (KDE), dvb-utils. For both analog and digital cards, !MythTV is a powerful framework. Your card may work the !IVTV drivers. See also !TV-Out
<jussi01> surgy: that site has a real good list...
<lemon_> #ubuntu
<isabel__> what's the name of that program to depackage tarballs
<isabel__> and the one that compiles downloaded debs on its own
<eddieftw> isabel__: apt?
<eddieftw> tar?
<isabel__> it allows you to open tarballs
<isabel__> what's the name of the package to get it fronm the terminal
<djfred72_> hello isabel__
<o0Chris0o> is 8.10 alpha release? and what are the changes/fixes
<favro> !intrepid
<ubottu> Alpha Software: Intrepid Ibex is the code name for K/ubuntu 8.10, due October 2008 - #ubuntu+1 for discussion. Kubuntu Intrepid will have KDE 4 as the default Desktop Environment - see  https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuIntrepidVersion | Warning lots of breaking software between now and October!
<o0Chris0o> ahh its only going to come with 4.1?
<favro> I dunno check here - https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuIntrepidVersion
<o0Chris0o> thanks
<o0Chris0o> when it is offically realsed will hardy automaticly update to it? or do I have to do it manually?
<favro> it will come as an option to dist-upgrade in adept - that's what happens normally
<favro> afaik... :)
<o0Chris0o> will that leave the older files, or replace them so its not kde3 and kde4
<mkrahmeh> is this like the mirc
<mkrahmeh> ??
<mkrahmeh> this is my first time
<zzillezz> this is irc, mirc is the name of a windows program to connect to an irc network
<mkrahmeh> can anyone suggest a kde based dictionary program
<mkrahmeh> prefarably arabic-english
<|neon|> if i used the update manager to upgrade to ibex will i loose any of my stuff that i currently have setup on hardy?
<favro> |neon|: the folk in #ubuntu+1 will know
<favro> mkrahmeh: http://www.google.com/linux?hl=en&q=english+arabic+dictionary&btnG=Search&meta= - gives a few choices
<mkrahmeh> thx i will give it a try
<silovio> ragazzi sono nuovo............qualcuno mi aiuta nella configurazione della webcam per Kopete? :)
<favro> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<ngirard> Hi all, one of my partitions is bootable and contains a Windows installation (/dev/sdc1). How can I get grub to add an entry for this partition ?
<silovio> ragazzi sono nuovo di linux............non resta la webcam su kopete,sparisce subito,qualcuno mi sa dire come posso risolvere?
<ngirard> (i guess it's the first time i need to boot on windows in, err, 4 years)
<favro> !es | silovio
<ubottu> silovio: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<favro> ngirard: the only way I know is to manually add it to /boot/grub/menu.lst
<ngirard> favro: ok. Can you give me a hand on this ? I know lilo far much better than grub
<favro> ngirard: sure - kdesu kate /boot/grub/menu.lst   and I'll paste what you need to add
<favro> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<favro> ngirard: http://paste.ubuntu.com/48255/ - the line about (hd3,0) should maybe be (sd3,0)
<favro> ngirard: and it goes at the bottom
<favro> ngirard: and thinking about it grub counts 0,1,2 etc so (sd2,0) would be better
<ngirard> favro: wow. A huge thanks for your efforts! I'm in a rush and it's such a great pleasure to know that you've just saved me 20 or 30 minutes
<ngirard> favro: understood
<favro> k :)
<ngirard> favro: thanks very much again
<evilshur> hi all
<favro> hi evilshur
<berit> Hi! When i left click on e.g firefox in the task list in the tool bar, I get the context menu, right click also gives context menu... anyone got the same problem with Kubuntu 8.04.1?
<favro> not here :)
<evilshur> i newbie in irc , please tell me more channels for example
<kuberit> Hi! When i left click on e.g firefox in the task list in the tool bar, I get the context menu, right click also gives context menu. This is in Kubuntu 8.04.1
<kuberit> Cant get my head around it, anyone know where I can look for options for this?
<favro> evilshur: http://searchirc.com/ - will help
<kuberit> ah, sorry! there are ofcourse an option for this, thanks!!
<evilshur> thx favro
<favro> np :)
<Logico_h> somebody know , how to play a song with ares?
<favro> !info ares
<ubottu> Package ares does not exist in hardy
<Kraplax> hello there :)
<Kraplax> i installed kubuntu 8.04 on my eeepc
<favro> Kraplax: well done :)
<Kraplax> sorry - doorbell :)
<Kraplax> so, i installed and there's only KDE4.0
<Kraplax> i even made apt-get upgrade - it asked to download about 140 MB
<Kraplax> after that - almost no changes (visually)
<Kraplax> so, what command do i need to enter to get the KDE4.1.x ?
<Jucato> Kraplax: #kubuntu-kde4 for KDE 4 support
<mkrahmeh> does tork allow to bypass proxy ??
<kho_zhi> yo guys
<kho_zhi> any idea about, linux enterprise on oracle?
<kho_zhi> how to setup database grid?
<ghostcube> ^^
<ghostcube> red hat enterprise support ?
<akacha> hallo
<user6__> ! card reader
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about card reader
<user6__> ! SD
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sd
<user6__> ! card
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about card
<user6__> ! reader
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about reader
<user6__> ! games
<ubottu> Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<ForgeAus> does ubuntu have an enterprise version?
<elirips> hello. I am trying to print from kpdf, using the setting '4 pages on 1'. But I cannot set the paper-orientation to 'landscape', the "box" where you can setthis is disabled. anyone has an idea how to change this?
<frybye> ForgeAus: just a server version if i am right...
<ForgeAus> yeah essentially its ubuntu-minimal + some server software, prolly stuff like apache, etc..
<ForgeAus> on the other end of the scale is kubuntu going to have a Mobile edition?
<ForgeAus> (like Ubuntu-MID)
<ForgeAus> I guess it sounds more like fluxbox than KDE would be the obvious Mobile choice
<o0Chris0o> Morning :)
<o0Chris0o> I tried to enable my Proproiter drivers but it says "this application needs special administrator privileges.
<o0Chris0o> run it as root or through kdesu or sudo, how do I do that I am logged in as administrator I assume
<udohateme> THE NEGRO BRAIN
<udohateme> FACT #17: Among human races numerous studies have been madeof the comparative weight of White and Negro brains with results that fellwithin the range of about an 8-12 percent lower weight for the Negro brain.Such studies have been conducted by Bean, Pearl, Vint, Tilney, Gordon, Todd,and others. (23) (27)
<udohateme> FACT #18: In addition to the difference in brain weight, the Negrobrain grows less after puberty than the white. Though the Negro brain andnervous system mature faster than the white brain, its development is arrestedat an earlier age which limits further intellectual advancement. (22) (27)
<udohateme> FACT #19: The thickness of the supragranular layer (the outside layer)of the Negro brain is about 15 percent thinner, and its convolutions arefewer and more simple, on average, than that of the White brain. (9)
<udohateme> FACT #20: The frontal lobes of the Negro brain, responsible for abstractconceptional reasoning, are smaller relative to body weight, less fissured,and less complex than those of the White brain. (9) (27) (23) (22)
<apol|work> isn't he going to be kicked?
<Jucato> !ops | udohateme
<ubottu> udohateme: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) Riddell, Tm_T, fdoving, Mez, stdin, jpatrick, seth_k, apokryphos, nalioth, Hobbsee, robotgeek, imbrandon, gnomefreak, Hawkwind, trappist, LjL, haggai, fooishbar, crimsun, seth, apokryphos, DBO, nixternal, PriceChild,  Pici or jussi01!
<gnomefreak> he stopped
<stdin> and now he can't continue
<Jucato> :)
<gnomefreak> i just read some of what he posted, he needs a ban
<Jucato> sorry, I didn't know that if someone stops spam-flood, that's considered ok already :)
<gnomefreak> Jucato: yeah no need to do anything if he stops but what he posted he needs to be banned for (if he comes back with that crap
<o0Chris0o> hi stdin, long time no chat, you helped me out awhile back :) I'm back :D
<o0Chris0o> yeah is borderline racist
<Jucato> gnomefreak: I would have called ops if I didn't think his flood was inappropriate :P
 * Jucato knows the SOP :)
<stdin> gnomefreak: he was doing it in other channels as far as I can gather
<Jucato> unless that changed while I was away
<o0Chris0o> how do I enable my proproiter drivers? says I need to have sudo command?
<stdin> use jokey
<stdin> KMenu -> System -> Hardware Drivers
<o0Chris0o> weird how that worked, had a pop up of the same window to enable the drivers, but it didn't work the first time
<stdin> when you use the item in the KMenu it should run it via kdesu
<o0Chris0o> I see
<o0Chris0o> stdin: you help me set up ubottu if I remember exactly was before summer :)
<evilshur> somebody tell pls how can watchin a fullscreen video with compiz effects are turned on? not work for me
<stdin> o0Chris0o: yeah, I remember
<evilshur> sorry for bad english
<o0Chris0o> evilshur: I very much understood you :) wasn't that bad
<o0Chris0o> !compiz | evilshur
<ubottu> evilshur: Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness from KMenu -> System -> Desktop Effects - further help in #compiz-fusion
<o0Chris0o> try going there and asking help, I'm sure someone in there can help you further why full screen isn't working with compiz on
<evilshur> thx. for u help)
<o0Chris0o> np
<o0Chris0o> !kde
<ubottu> KDE (http://kde.org) is the !desktop environment used natively in !Kubuntu. To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop », or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE . See http://kubuntu.org for more information. For more information on KDE 4, see !kde4
<o0Chris0o> !kde4
<ubottu> KDE 4.1.0 is the latest major release of the K Desktop Environment. Packages can be found at  http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.1 - Support in #kubuntu-kde4
<badserii> Hi. Is it possible to use mask for the "rm" command? For example, I want to delete all files starting with "mail.", but I can't do "rm mail.*" Is there a solution? Thank you in advance!
<Jucato> badserii: "rm mail*"?
<badserii> Jucato: thank you! I was in another directory :)
<Jucato> :)
<tamer> why my KDE 4.1.1 crashes with compizfusion but works good with KDE 3.5.9
<molla> hey peeps
<molla> I am looking for some repositories that work
<molla> anyone
<molla> hhhhhhhhhhhheeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeelllllllllllllllllllllllooooooooooooooooooooooo
<molla> !
<pumpkin__> is anyone on that can help me
<pumpkin__> i'm desparate for help
<favro> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<william> hi only one question, repositories tu gutsy please...
<william>  hi only one question, repositories to gutsy please...
<pumpkin__> sorry, my task bar has completely disappeared and and i can't figure out how to get it back.
<shadowhywind> pumpkin__: kde4?
<shadowhywind> is there a way to change inode of a partition without having to backup/restore the data?
<pumpkin__> yes, kde4 hardy heron
<shadowhywind> pumpkin__: top right corner on the plasmoid thing..  kick on add widget
<shadowhywind> pumpkin__:  then add system tray /  tasmanager
<pumpkin__> there's no plasmoid thing
<shadowhywind> you don't have the little icon thing in the corner??
<pumpkin__> no, i don't have any icons on my destop
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
<shadowhywind> pumpkin__: oh, thats a bit strange
<pumpkin__> hmmm
<ActionParsnip> sup pumpkin__
<pumpkin__> my task has disappeared and i haven't the foggiest idea how to get it back
<ActionParsnip> pumpkin__: how do you mean "task"?
<pumpkin__> the kmenu along with the task bar that's usually at the bottom of the screen
<pumpkin__> mine just disappeared somehow
<pumpkin__> i'm wondering if i typed something wrong
<ActionParsnip> pumpkin__: run kicker
<pumpkin__> it didn't do anything
<ActionParsnip> pumpkin__: does a reboot help?
<pumpkin__> nope
<favro> and it's kde4 isn't it
<pumpkin__> yes
<ActionParsnip> pumpkin__: ok, drop to command line and rename ~/.kde and ~/.kde4 (if you have it) to .kde_old and. kde4old
<pumpkin__> i'm  double checking right now
<ActionParsnip> then reboot
<Jucato> um...
<Jucato> nothing to do with ~/.kde (that's for KDE 3)
<Jucato> no need to reboot (you only need to restart KDE)
<pumpkin__> oh shit, that's where i went wrong
<ActionParsnip> Jucato: he may be on kde3
<Jucato> ActionParsnip: he did say he was on KDE 4
<pumpkin__> earlier i was following online structions and i copypasted ~/.kde/share/sounds
<ActionParsnip> Jucato: i see
<pumpkin__> i'm trying very hard to learn linux on my own but this one through me off, could that have caused the problem?
<Jucato> Reset Plasma: "kquitapp plasma && rm ~/.kde4/share/config/plasma* && plasma"
<ActionParsnip> pumpkin__: if you rename the kde4 folder and reboot you will get a stock one, see if thats good
<pumpkin__> btw, i'm a she
<ActionParsnip> pumpkin__: if not, rename back
<Jucato> sorry. "she"
<pumpkin__> lol
<pumpkin__> will if cause any damage to the things i've done?
<ilembitov> Hi, all. How do I switch from Kubuntu to Ubuntu, without reinstalling the system? I had a fresh Kubuntu install, want a clean Ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> pumpkin__: no as you are only renaming, not deleting
<Pici> ilembitov: Do you want to get rid of KDE?
<Jucato> !puregnome
<ubottu> If you want to remove all !KDE packages and have a default !Ubuntu system follow the instructions here « http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/puregnome »
<ActionParsnip> ilembitov: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<pumpkin__> i also don't have any tool bars, thank you for all the help by the way
<ilembitov> Pici: I want to get rid of all Kubuntu-related packages and have Ubuntu as if I installed it from Ubuntu install CD
<ActionParsnip> pumpkin__: id go for the .kde4 folder then
<Pici> ilembitov: Use the !puregnome instructions above
<pumpkin__> k, i'll try that, brb now i'm back tracking to find it
<pumpkin__> now i'm trying to figure out how to rename
<ActionParsnip> pumpkin__: mv <oldname> <newname>
<Jucato> pumpkin__: what toolbars are you missing?
<sTratovariuZ> can someone help me with my flash prob? i'm not able to watch videoclips with regular quality, they are always deformed, apparantely cuz of my flash is not working
<Jucato> pumpkin__: if you're just missing the panel at the bottom, did you try the commands I gave?
<pumpkin__> i'm going to reboot, brb
<sTratovariuZ> noone can help me about flash?
<ActionParsnip> !flash sTratovariuZ
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Jucato> (that reboot was really unnecessary.... *sigh*)
<sTratovariuZ> ActionParnsip: ??
<pumpkin_> i'm back
<ghostcube> !flash | sTratovariuZ
<ubottu> sTratovariuZ: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (a recent version for !Dapper is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<pumpkin_> I just got an error message "
<pumpkin_> Could not start process Unable to create io-slave:
<pumpkin_> klauncher said: Unknown protocol ''.
<sTratovariuZ> no i already installed it through my repository but i think i have a prob, i even tried to unistall and reinstall but the issue is still there
<ghostcube> sTratovariuZ: this is adobe plugin ?
<sTratovariuZ> quality! whatever i watch in streaming is bad quality and i asked my friend to watch the same link and it's good quality for them
<sTratovariuZ> plus there's always a line in the middle of the screen whatever i watch in streaming
<pumpkin_> so that's the error i'm getting now. I"m tool bars have come back however still no dice on a task bar at the bottom of the screen.
<sTratovariuZ> ghostcube: the one that you can install from the repository it's called flashplugin-nonfree if im not wrong
<ghostcube> is this firefox ?
<pumpkin_> what do i do with that error message?
<sTratovariuZ> ghostcube: u talking to me? yes i use ff3
<ghostcube> /usr/lib/firefox/plugins   is there the flash plugin
<pumpkin_> can anyone let me know what to do with that error message i copy/pasted? My tast bar is still MIA
<sTratovariuZ> ivegot usr/lib/firefox/plugins/flashplugin_alternative.so and here usr/lib/flashplugin_nonfree/libflashplayer.so
<sTratovariuZ> ghostcube: ivegot usr/lib/firefox/plugins/flashplugin_alternative.so and here usr/lib/flashplugin_nonfree/libflashplayer.so
<ghostcube> sTratovariuZ: ty to softlink the libflashplayer into the firefox plugs
<ghostcube> ln -sf /usr/lib/flashplugin_nonfree/libflashplayer.so  /usr/lib/firefox/plugins/
<sTratovariuZ> do i have to copy this all line in the terminal?
<rpanini> gfdgfd
<rpanini> gfdg
<rpanini> fdg
<rpanini> fdg
<tiger0007> поставил себе kubuntu 8.04 может кто нибудь подсказать как в ней заставить работать acorp ds110 спутниковый ресивер?
<favro> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<Serva> Hey, is there any channel for cars related banter?
<favro> Serva: try here - http://searchirc.com/
<Serva> tks favro, i'll try that.
<favro> np :)
<favro> http://searchirc.com/dir/Transportation/Auto - says he won't get much chat
<spooky> hello to all of you
<spooky> I am new to kubuntu and Linux
<spooky> Try to replace windows
<spooky> I need some help
<jussi01> spooky: do you have something you need help with?
<spooky> yes
<jussi01> spooky: please ask :)
<spooky> I am from Greece and I have two language installed . English and Greece
<spooky> I need to know how to change language from keybord
<spooky> Ctrl+shift for wxample
<spooky> Like windows
<spooky> Can you help me ?
<jussi01> Hrm, Im notsure of that, have a look in system settings - keyboard and mouse
<jussi01> look in the shorcuts part and see if you can see something.
<jussi01> also look in regional settings as well
<leaszumik> cual es la sala en spanish
<Pici> !es | leaszumik
<ubottu> leaszumik: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<zimba12> hi
<ngirard> Hi all. Sometimes my dsl modem hangs and I need a script that connects to the modem via telnet and reboots it. My modem is a D-Link DSL G-604T. Could someone gimme a hand on this ?
<zimba12> where can I find the md5sum of Kubuntu 8.04.1 Kde4Remix ISO image file?
<Freku> google ?
<favro> !md5
<ubottu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/VerifyIsoHowto or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<zimba12> here (http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.04/MD5SUMS)
<zimba12> I cannot find the md5 for my version (Kde4 Remix)
<tictactatic> hi, any clues why add new widget, download from internet only returns two entries after upgrade to 4.1.1?/
<favro> tictactatic: you'll have to ask in #kubuntu-kde4 for that
<tictactatic> thanks favro
<favro> np :)
<Freku> its german site but there is md5 at end of page
<Freku> http://www.kubuntu-de.org/download/hardy
<Freku> sorry
<Freku> this one
<Freku> http://www.kubuntu-de.org/download-kubuntu-8-04-hardy-heron-kde4-remix-herunterladen
<manuntero> irc://irc.freenode.org:6667/kdehispano
<zimba12> thanks Freku
<favro> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu-kde4/releases/hardy/release/MD5SUMS - is another
<Freku> but that is not the remix version
<favro> I wondered about that...
<o0Chris0o> how do I set the settings for konversation and kopete to minimize to system tray and not show up in the task bar? is their such option? can't seem to find it
<rickdisco> for konversation
<rickdisco> go to settings -> configure konversation -> general
<rickdisco> and you can tick a box to use the system tray
<rickdisco> im pretty sure kopete does it automatically
<rickdisco> but i could be wrong
<stdin> settings for kopete in: Settings -> Configure -> Behaviour
<o0Chris0o> I thought so too, but it still shows up in task bar
<stdin> "Start with hidden main window"
<stdin> or just click the tray icon to hide it
<rickdisco> yeah, clicking the tray icons minimises the app to tray
<ForgeAus> actually I thought both did by default
<o0Chris0o> that worked for konversation
<o0Chris0o> and kopete :D
<rickdisco> nice :)
<ForgeAus> I think when the window is open however both still show up in taskbar...
<o0Chris0o> yeah thats fine
<aaroncampbell> Where can I set printer margins on FireFox 3.0.1 on Linux?  I thought I used to go to "File->Page Setup" but that doesn't have margins anymore.  On my windows computer, 3.0.1 DOES have margins there, so it's only on my Kubuntu machine
<trojan_> muahaha
<trojan_> KIss my ass please
<KRF> trojan_, i wont!
<trojan_> чече
<trojan_> я нз
<trojan_> ЧТо ты дурак
<o0Chris0o> stdin: you the man!
<BraveSpear> Does anyone know how to disable to KMenu button using config files?  I want to only have a taskbar across the bottom of the screen to display running programs, with the system tray and clock in the corner.  Applications will be placed on the desktop.
<BraveSpear> And I want to burn this configuration to a livecd, so I need to know the config files.
<starenka> hi. gtk widget settings just disappeared from my KDE control center. How can i get this back?
<o0Chris0o> !gtk
<ubottu> GTK is the !GIMP toolkit, which forms the base of !GNOME and is used by many applications to provide a !GUI
<White_Pelican> what is the release schedule for intrepid?
<Pici> !schedule-#ubuntu+1 | White_Pelican
<ubottu> White_Pelican: A schedule of Intrepid Ibex (8.10) release milestones can be found here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IntrepidReleaseSchedule
<Tm_T> !intrepid | White_Pelican
<ubottu> White_Pelican: Alpha Software: Intrepid Ibex is the code name for K/ubuntu 8.10, due October 2008 - #ubuntu+1 for discussion. Kubuntu Intrepid will have KDE 4 as the default Desktop Environment - see  https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuIntrepidVersion | Warning lots of breaking software between now and October!
<o0Chris0o> october I think
<Tm_T> Pici: aww
<White_Pelican> ty
<o0Chris0o> its called white pelican?
<o0Chris0o> o.0
<o0Chris0o> oh nvm
<o0Chris0o> haha man
<White_Pelican> will there be any betas before release?
<Tm_T> White_Pelican: ofcourse
<o0Chris0o> there is now
<White_Pelican> it's currently at alpha 5
<White_Pelican> unless it hasn't hit the web site yet
<Tm_T> o0Chris0o: beta? no, alpha is not beta, son
<o0Chris0o> some ppl don't under stand the alpha/beta, I should of worded it differently so I said yes
<o0Chris0o> my bad
<White_Pelican> no worries
<White_Pelican> I know the difference ;)
<o0Chris0o> k good :)
<White_Pelican> important question: an I still get kde 3 for intrepid if I wanted to?
<o0Chris0o> is there testing phase after beta? I just know of alpha and beta
<White_Pelican> am*
<o0Chris0o> no :(
<o0Chris0o> just 4.1
<White_Pelican> not good
<wfps_105> hi all
<White_Pelican> can't believe Mark Shuttleworth agreed to this, and no i'm not trolling
<wfps_105> may someone help me? Iäm having problems starting my old computer using ubuntu...
<White_Pelican> hello wfps_105
<Tm_T> White_Pelican: nobody is stopping you to help packaging kde3 to intrepid
<geek> wfps_105: what kinda problem/computer specifically?
<White_Pelican> what's the problem?
<o0Chris0o> 4.1 is nice, needs some more features, hopefully they will add more before a final release
<White_Pelican> Tm_T, I am not a developer
<Tm_T> White_Pelican: you are
<wfps_105> ehm... it won't start... I got all the bios stuff and then a black screen with a little _ appears... nothing more happens :(
<White_Pelican> ?
<o0Chris0o> everyone is :D
<White_Pelican> how old is your computer?
<wfps_105> I installed ubuntu on the computer's harddrive from my computer
<wfps_105> about 4 years
<wfps_105> 512 MB ram, think it's a 2,2GHz processor..
<Tm_T> that's not old then
<wfps_105> (upgraded)
<White_Pelican> video card?
<wfps_105> well old for me :P
<wfps_105> no Idea... all I can tell it's not pci-express xD
<geek> lol
<White_Pelican> oic
<geek> wfps_105: hmm, might be the video card. tried safe mode?
<White_Pelican> so you successfully ran through the install?
<wfps_105> I'm not getting to that point :P
<wfps_105> Yes, I did
<wfps_105> can't start safe mode
<White_Pelican> single user mode, maybe?
<wfps_105> how?
<geek> naw, if its an issue with X single user mode won't do anything
<o0Chris0o> wfps_105:  go to the KDE info center to find out what video card you have kmenu>system>kinfocenter
<wfps_105> oh
<wfps_105> ok
<wfps_105> wait
<geek> lol
<geek> he can't get into x
<geek> wfps_105: at the flashing - try control alternate and some f key
<wfps_105> foound it
<wfps_105> nVidia NV20 Ti200 64MB  (lol)
<o0Chris0o> :)
<wfps_105> but it has been running XP
<o0Chris0o> did you enable the proprioter drivers?
<wfps_105> so I don't think that's the problem, but I don't know :P
<wfps_105> (geForce 3 xD)
<o0Chris0o> go to kmenu>system>Hardware drivers manager and make sure its enabled
<wfps_105> kmenu?
<wfps_105> bios?
<o0Chris0o> are you logged onto KDE?
<wfps_105> wtf KDE? xD
<wfps_105> Ubuntu won't start
<wfps_105> just getting a black screen with a blinking _ on the left upper corner
<ForgeAus> why are you in #Kubuntu if your asking about Ubuntu?... theres an #ubuntu for that
<wfps_105> after all bios info
<wfps_105> oh
<geek> wfps_105: try the other virtual terminals?
<wfps_105> but.. there were too many ppl =/
<ForgeAus> wfps looks like grub isn't intsalled for you correctly btw
<wfps_105> noone was answering
<ForgeAus> !grub
<ubottu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
 * Tm_T slaps rickdisco|away 
<ForgeAus> (this may help... or may not)
<wfps_105> ok
<wfps_105> This page does not exist yet. You can create a new empty page, or use one of the page templates.
<wfps_105> =/
<ForgeAus> uh? did you paste it correctly?
<zanberdo> I'm running kubuntu hardy and I'd like to change the default Documents folder to documents.  If I merely rename the folder, the system menu shortcut in my applet panel which points to Documents fails.  How can I point the system menu to the new documents?
<wfps_105> yeah ,the other link worked :)
<wfps_105> The system Flash ROM has been corrupted"
<wfps_105> uh... Gonna try to find any solution, thanks for all your help anyway!'
<brewmaster> anyone recommend a cheap printer that works flawlessly in kubuntu?
<o0Chris0o> !printer
<ubottu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<zanberdo> it appears that system menu derives the list of available menus from /usr/share/apps/systemview where I have found documents.desktop.  Looking at documents.desktop reveals a call to kio_system_documenthelper which is a script that resides in /usr/bin.  This script in turn calls kde-config to echo the "installation path" for the user folder documents.
<zanberdo> This leaves me wondering: how do I change the "installation path" for documents from Documents to documents?
<steven__> hello steven!
<steven__> whats up?
<juanadolfo> dsd
<juanadolfo> anth
<juanadolfo> the
<juanadolfo> gays
<juanadolfo> gay
<steven> hi steven__!
<Jucato> !guidelines | juanadolfo
<ubottu> juanadolfo: The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<steven> whats up?
<juanadolfo> :O
<juanadolfo_> kksl
<o0Chris0o> what is the name for the windows font package?
<stdin> !font
<ubottu> Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<o0Chris0o> ty
<aaroncampbell> Where can I set printer margins on FireFox 3.0.1 on Linux?  I thought I used to go to "File->Page Setup" but that doesn't have margins anymore.  On my windows computer, 3.0.1 DOES have margins there, so it's only on my Kubuntu machine
<cosmofield> hi, can anyone please help me, I have installed kubuntu alternate with command line system only and later 'sudo apt-get install kdebase' but kde won't start with 'startx' command, what have I missed? :/
<stdin> any reason you installed a command-line system then KDE?
<geek> cosmofield: try installing kdm?
<cosmofield> because I want to select only the programs that I use, not openoffice aso
<surgy> hello
<cosmofield> thx, I will try that :)
<surgy> I turned my computer off last night, and when i turned it back on just now my resolution is set at 640x480, and that as high as it says it supports. I have a geforce 8800gt using envy.
<surgy> do i just need to reinstall my video card? and why did this happen?
<o0Chris0o> did you enable your proprioter drivers?
<geek> !envy
<ubottu> envyng is an updated version of the *UNSUPPORTED* envy package. It is now part of the ubuntu universe repository (envyng-gtk OR envyng-qt) we suggest you use envyng if every other (official/supported) method fails! it can have various results from works, to fails!!!  if you want the very latest drivers from the manufacturer you use them at your own risk
<geek> >_> last i remembered envy was 'no don't use it ever' o0
<surgy> so should i uninstall it?
<surgy> if so how do i do it?
<stdin> use the Hardware Drivers Manager if you can, only if that fails try envyng (if you really want to)
<surgy> stdin: i allready used envy. how do i get rid of it so i can use the hardware drivers manager?
<stdin> I have no idea, I've never used it
<o0Chris0o> try googlin it, or go to the website you installed it from, should have instructions
<surgy> lol i dont install things from websites :)
<zanberdo> sorry to repeat this question, but I've had to reload a different irc client, so I am reposting (and rewording) my question from 10 miuntes ago. Again, sorry for the duplication.
<zanberdo>  have been working with kde via kubuntu hardy for the last few months.  I want to change the user documents path from /home/user/Documents to /home/user/documents.  Specifically with respect to the System Menu applet in the applet panel.  I've found that the System Menu applet lists paths based on .desktop files found in /usr/share/apps/systemview.  I have looked at documents.desktop and find it's path is set by
<zanberdo>  /usr/bin/kio_system_documenthelper which get's the path to /home/user/Documents from kde-config --userpath documents.  This is where my trail ends.  kde-config states that it outputs installation paths.  So - how do I change the installation path for /home/user/Documents to /home/user/documents?
<zanberdo> note: I realize I could merely replace the path in documents.desktop to reflect my personal path, but that would not solve the problem with dolphin, which I suspect also uses the installation path when displaying the bookmark to documents, nor would it resolve the issue for other users...
<jussi01> zanberdo: just amke a symbolic link...
<zanberdo> jussi01: ok - however, where am I making this symlink? As I stated, I can easily edit the documents.desktop file to point to whatever path I wish, but it won't solve the issue of where kde-config points.
<jussi01> zanberdo: from /home/user/Documents to /home/user/documents
<jussi01> so when it looks at the first, its redirected to the second...
<zanberdo> jussi01: yes, that could work. it's a bit of a kluge though....
<jussi01> true..
<zanberdo> jussi01: I've found (with a suggestion from #kde) that kcontrol -> system administrion -> paths exposes the installation path I seek.
<phoenixz> Is there anybody here who knows if there is work being done on knetwork manager and / or adept manager? (if possible, for KDE4 even??) thing is.. they.. the idea is great, but the implementation barely works, and is very problematic at best.. specially the knetwork manager.. Any hopes on newer versions of those??
<zanberdo> I take it you have specific issues you'd like to see added/fixed?
<zanberdo> jussi01: the equivelant location in System Settings is about me -> pathes...
<zanberdo> jussi01: in case you where curious... since kcontrol is not defined in k menu for kubuntu...
<phoenixz> zanberdo: well.. first off, a KDE4 specific implementation would be cool :) adept-manager could use a bit more cleaner layout.. stability is a great point too for that package!! Its too easy to have it crash
<phoenixz> zanberdo: knetworkmanager.. well, just check google :) there is a plethora of problems there..
<phoenixz> zanberdo: misterious disconnects, crashes, etc etc etc..
<ns8> #kubuntu-es
<zanberdo> phoenixz: well, I don't use adept-manager gui - I use the cli and haven't ever had an issue.  As for knetworkmanager, I only use it to connect to wireless networks and find it works adequately, but that's just me.
<phoenixz> zanberdo: well.. Lets just say that the average joe user doesnt want to use the command line, they want the app :) and if it keeps crashing, they'll run back crying to windows...
<BeefotronX> ahoyy
<FuriousGeorge> hey all.  im trying to install the closed nvidia drivers.  i do an apt-get --install nvidia-glx and i dont get the module file:  nvidia.ko
<zanberdo> phoenixz: this speaks to a much bigger issue.  Firstly, application stability is crutial no matter the users level of understanding, so there is no debate there - and application should work well.  However, there is the other issue you mention regarding users running back to windows.  At what point should we in the community stop caring?  Yes, we'd all like to see linux a success, and for those of us who use it (and have used
<zanberdo> it for years) we can be proud of the strides that have been made.  But at what point to we have to say enough is enough? If windows users want to use windows, let them.  Just as mac uses will use mac.  linux users choose to use linux for a variety of reasons and we've come to expect that if something is broken we have an opportunity to fix it (unlike windows and mac users).  At the very least we have an obligation to open bugs
<zanberdo> with the developers of a specific applicaiton if we've found a flaw to help the developers write solutions.  Have you researched the specific issues you have with adept-manager and/or knetworkmanager to see if anyone has reported the probelms, and if not have you yourself reported them?
<stdin> FuriousGeorge: install linux-restricted-modules
<zanberdo> FuriousGeorge: apt-get install nvidia-glx-new I should think would solve the issue.  Which nvidia card do you have installed?
<FuriousGeorge> zanberdo: nvidia 73000 as per lspi
<FuriousGeorge> i hadnt install linux restricted like stdin said
<FuriousGeorge> and i was doing nvidia-glx, not nvidia-glx-new
<Bikerbob> anyone help me change the device I need to use in Xorg.conf to get my video going?
<jav_> hola
<zanberdo> FuriousGeorge: I'm running the 7600 and had previously installed the 7300.  I'm running kubuntu hardy and I merely installed nvidia-glx-new which did the trick.  The restricted drivers module should install the nvidia driver, as well as any other restricted modules you require (for say wireless, etc).
<zanberdo> FuriousGeorge: you may still need to configure xorg.conf however.  You might need to installed nvidia-xconfig, running it, then remove it and install nvidia-settings (that's if nvidia-xconfig didn't get installed when you install nvidia-glx-new
<FuriousGeorge> zanberdo: i see.  well i installed both just to be safe before i saw what you said.  xorg.conf is working now
<tobor_> !wiki
<zanberdo> FuriousGeorge: very good.  You should not be able to user nvidia-settings to configure it.  Be sure to run it as sudo or your changes will not be written to xorg.conf
<ubottu> http://wiki.ubuntu.com - Ubuntu development documentation wiki. If you are looking for system help, please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community - the Ubuntu community documentation.
<FuriousGeorge> now i gotta find out why my ltsp clients boot to the initramfs prompt :)
<tobor_> FuriousGeorge: they stop there?
<tobor_> FuriousGeorge: #ltsp cam help you
<tobor_> *can
<xomp> !purekde
<ubottu> If you want to remove all !Gnome packages and have a default !Kubuntu system follow the instructions here « https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PureKDE »
<k_laus> hello . after update kde wont start but stays black (intrepid) ... :(
<k_laus> has anybody any idea?
<stdin> intrepid help in #ubuntu+1
<FuriousGeorge> tobor_: yeah, i was about to ask in there...  hmmm...  wokring now for some reason
<FuriousGeorge> all i did was reboot server when i stopped messing with ltsp and started with nvidia
<FuriousGeorge> i rule!  :)
<FuriousGeorge> wahwahweewah, even sound works
<FuriousGeorge> gotta hand it to you *buntus
<xomp>  hello, I'm getting this error when starting up eclipse, can someone point me to where I can find this file? A Java Runtime Environment (JRE) or Java Development Kit (JDK) must be available in order to run Eclipse. No Java virtual machine was found after searching the following locations: /usr/lib/j2sdk1.4-sun/bin/java
<trappist> !java
<ubottu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre or sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Please don't use Adept to install Java if you are on Kubuntu !Dapper
<Tm_T> root: are we rooted now?
<xomp> thanks trappist :)
<o0Chris0o> by any chance anyone know how to remove the Bookmark toolbar on firefox 3.0
<crimsun> o0Chris0o: remove or not display?
<crimsun> o0Chris0o: if the latter, View> Toolbars> uncheck Bookmarks Toolbar
<o0Chris0o> that will work too :)
<o0Chris0o> ty
<o0Chris0o> go figure, always the simple things lol
<ActionParsnip> hey all
<ActionParsnip> ive just removed compiz and have no default window decorators
<ActionParsnip> how can I get them back please
<o0Chris0o> I used to remember, its been awhile
<o0Chris0o> try the compiz channel if no one replies here
<o0Chris0o> !compiz
<ubottu> Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness from KMenu -> System -> Desktop Effects - further help in #compiz-fusion
<dekans> ActionParsnip: in system->preferences->appearance, try to deactivate desktop effetcs
<dekans> hum
<dekans> #kubuntu :p
<dekans> so
<dekans> you must have a kde-desktop-effects
<dekans> or something like that, try it in a konsole
<ActionParsnip> ill just install fluxbox, tried and tested :D
<DreadKnight> how the heck do i install deb files in kubuntu kde4 mix ?
<danny> Can someone PLEASE help a noob?
<Tm_T> !helpme
<ubottu> Avoid your questions being followed by a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !patience
<danny> I can't install any tar ed packages
<pgib> anyone know the ubuntu repos for kde-4 SVN? I thought http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-members-kde4/ubuntu was it, but it seems frozen on 4.1
<Tm_T> pgib: there is none IIRC
<Tm_T> !build
<ubottu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<danny> thanks. I'll read and try
<ActionParsnip> ahh much better
<pgib> hmm. usually don't mind installing software from souce
<pgib> but I'll probably screw someting up if I try to manage all of KDE myself. thanks though ubottu
<pgib> I guess I will have to wait for 4.2....
<pgib> I mean, Tm_T
<Haxxaz> hello what is best for gaming ubuntu ore kubuntu
<Tm_T> Haxxaz: whatever suits you best
<Haxxaz> oh
<Daisuke_Ido> the only difference is the default desktop environment and a few of the included apps
<Haxxaz> ok
<danny> Has anyone here tried running two audio cards? I have a Soundblaster live and an onboard AC97 chip. Oddly enough it's the Onboard that won't work
<danny> forums have left me dazed and confused.
<Haxxaz> yesterday i did install wine on kubuntu and i lagged ass hell
<Freku> yeah i got the same thing
<Freku> onboard doesnt work
<Haxxaz> and in ubuntu wine dosent lag
<danny> I'm gonna try the driver from Realtek but it's been fighting me for ten hours straight
<Freku> i stopped trying
<Freku> :)
<danny> lol... I'll keep ya posted
<Haxxaz> any 1 now why
<Haxxaz> i like kubuntu but i most game in it
<pgib> Haxxaz: try turning off desktop effects?
<pgib> would be an interesting variable
<Haxxaz> i only have standard i havent instaled tings like beryl
<pgib> Haxxaz: Beryl is out of date anyways
<pgib> Haxxaz: I'm talking about kwin's desktop effects
<Haxxaz> compis fusion i dident remember the name
<Haxxaz> how do i turn it off
<Haxxaz> i em new to whole linux thing
<pgib> System Settings
<Haxxaz> and
<pgib> and look for it
<danny> Same here.... Been in it 24 hours... Can't stand having EVERYTHING come through headphone
<pgib> btw, what game are you trying to run? most new stuff will be slow or not work at all in Linux
<pgib> It's not really designed for running Window's games as  of yet
<Haxxaz> wow in whine 3dmark patch
<Haxxaz> wine*
<Haxxaz> i have a shared hdd whit 2 partisions c and d if i delete c and install kubuntu on it is my d drive deleted as vell
<pgib> no
<Haxxaz> all my importent files is on d drive
<Haxxaz> ok
<pgib> unless you rearrange your partition sizes
<Haxxaz> ok
<Haxxaz> shall i sett it up manuell
<pgib> I usually use fdisk and mkfs.ext2 or mkfs.resiser
<pgib> but, you probably want a graphical tool. I think KDE has one in System Settings
<Haxxaz> it is 2 ntfs drives
<Haxxaz> dev/sda1 and dev/sda2 what is c and d
<pgib> OK
<pgib> and you want to delete the filesystem on  sda1 and make it what?
<Haxxaz> yea
<pgib> that isn't an answer
<pgib> what file system are you wanting to change sda1 into?
<Haxxaz> i want my c drive to be kubuntu becuse all my files is on d
<danny> Okay so an update on the AC97 drivers..... Following directions does not work... lol
<pgib> Haxxaz:
<Haxxaz> ?
<Haxxaz> can wee take this in pm
<pgib> ok.. well technically you can just use  mkfs.ext3 /dev/sda1
<Haxxaz> in termilan
<pgib> that will remove your C: and replace it with a linux partition
<Haxxaz> terminal
<pgib> then you need to add it to your /etc/fstab
<pgib> anyways - I'm getting back to work. That should be enough info for you
<Haxxaz> yea thanks i can open my d drive on live cd is that a good thing
<pgib> why would that be bad?
<Haxxaz> duno i em new to linux so youst asking
<pgib> hehe -- livecd will try and mount as much stuff as possible
<pgib> I guess you need to do: umount /dev/sda1  before running mkfs.ext3
<Haxxaz> ok
<pgib> or look online for how to create one in the GUI
<pgib> I have no idea - never used it personally
<Haxxaz> ok thanks mate
<krager> anyone else running into the perl problems doing a dist-upgrade to alpha5 from hardy?
<pgib> triple-check that you are working with the right partition before running those comamands. You don't want to clobber something important
<Haxxaz> no
<stdin> krager: intrepid help in #ubuntu+1
<danny> so running the config on these drivers I get to "Checking for kernel version... 0.0.0"
<Haxxaz> thank u wery mutch pgib
<danny> The next line line reads checking for GCC version ... ./configure: 2735: Bad Substitution
<krager> Haxxaz, qtparted is on the kubuntu live cd, that is a nice GUI for ppartitioning and formatting
<danny> anyone got any ideas at all?
<pgib> krager: thanks, thats the tool I was thinking about
<krager> pgib, I use it as a last resort, gparted is a lot better I think, but it's not on the cd
<sourcemaker> join kubuntu-de
<sourcemaker> join #kubuntu-de
<pgib> krager: but fdisk and friends is the best ;-)
<krager> oh yes, but for basic stuff GUI is diable
<krager> doable
<krager> danny: what drivers?
<pgib> yeah, something can be said about representing it graphically
<arminre> tesdt
<krager> test failed, extra d
<sourcemaker> what is the best professional finance application for ubuntu with hcbi support?
<kkathman> when you are attempting to share a folder, and you click to start the applet, Im getting that it failed to start...but no error...how to fix this ??
<krager> you can right click on a folder to share it, the share option is on one of the tabs
<kkathman> krager but ONLY the files in your home directory which is stupid
<krager> oh sorry, misread the q
<krager> kkath: no it's not, you can share any you have permission for
<danny> I take it it's not normal to get tossed back to login?
<krager> or allow to be shared, but basic security means, do not share odd stuff
<kkathman> krager IF you can get the applet to start
<kkathman> otherwise you get a message that says you can only share things in your home folder
<krager> yes, you basically d not have permissions to share folders outside your home
<kkathman> thats just stupid
<kkathman> so I have to be root to set the sharing then
<krager> I think it os a lot more secure, nothing to stop you elevating your user account to have full access everywhere
<kkathman> I kinda refuse to believe that I cannot share anything I want to
<krager> what are you wanting to share?  what directory
<krager> I just share all my stuff by logging in using fish in konqueror, gives me full access and no need to create shares
<bobbo85> Can I have both amarok and amarok beta installed at the same time?
<krager> is amarok beta available as a deb?
<bobbo85> iiiii think so, i don't remember how i got it installed to be honest
<bobbo85> i think i downloaded a deb though
<krager> if it's amarok 2 beta, you can in hardy, dunno about intrepid
<krager> in hardy kde4 and stuff is installed in /opt rather than under /usr
<stdin> !neon
<ubottu> The Neon Project provides daily Amarok and KDE 4 trunk builds as packages for Kubuntu | See http://amarok.kde.org/wiki/User:Apachelogger/Project_Neon and http://amarok.kde.org/wiki/User:Apachelogger/Project_Neon/KDE for more | Support and questions should be directed to the #amarok.neon channel
<cosmofield> hi again, I still have problem with my alternate install, I now have kde-core and kdm installed but when I boot the computer, I must log in manually, and when i enter the  'startx' command, then I got an error message such as 'unable to lock Xauthority', any ideas? I tried do a full install but the system freezed at 91% with a 'please wait...' message so I must use a console installation :/
<kkathman> krager - Im trying to share, at the moment, a directory in my local webserver so I can copy (backup) the files from there to another computer
<kkathman> the webserver is in /var/www/htdocs/<mydomain>
<kkathman> so I want to move all those to another computer
<krager> is the other computer Linux?
<kkathman> nope windows
<kkathman> I think I'll just ln -s that directory to the home folder
<kkathman> then I can copy it
<krager> well, that folder will be owned by www
<krager> shame  it's a wondows box, ssh and fish would have been ideal, the way I would do it is just zip up the contents and transfer like that
<kkathman> well krager  there are other kinds of computers in the world :)
<kkathman> sigh... mixed environments
<krager> unfortunately ones that do not talk very well to others
<krager> have you tried making yourself a memeber of the www group under users and groups settings?
<Freku> use samba ?
<ronnie_> hi linux buddys =)
<martin__> Hi Im new to Kubuntu and I was wondering if it's possible to install firefox3 or opera in a KDE environnement
<krager> yes
<krager> if you go to adept and search for firefox, it will install for you
<krager> go to the opera website and it will have a deb file, dl it and click on it and it will install
<ronnie_> is ubuntu suppose tobe more stable than kubuntu?, also any use ubuntu/kubuntu studio?, is it stable?
<martin__> ok, but i only see firefox 1 and 2
<krager> what version of kubuntu do you have?
<martin__> i just tried it gave me a corrupted file
<martin__> 8.04
<ronnie_> same here kubuntu 8.04
<krager> can you try this?  open the konsole and type 'sudo apt-get install firefox'
<krager> ubuntu / kubuntu are they same, just different desktops
<o0Chris0o> different flavors oo la la
<martin__> wont that get me firefox 1?
<ronnie_> ok thx some guy just told me ubuntu with gnome desktop was more stable, ty again
<krager> default is 3 in 8.04
<krager> it's down to taste, what desktop you like, nothing to stop you having KDE and Gnome installed, I do
<martin__> ok will try, and I just redownloaded opera and got the file xxxxxxxxxxx is a binary and saving it will result in corruption
<krager> right click and save as on the link
<ronnie_> thx again krager, so kubuntu studio is the same just tons more media programs, hmmm, hope it has the same kewl games like hardyheroin = )
<martin__> ok thx for the firefox bit worked like a charm\
<krager> you can also install the ubuntu studio as well
<ronnie_> ya gu4ess 80gigs is lots of room I don't even have 25% of it used = )
<ronnie_> i'm avoiding kde4 , cause i will just load 8.10 oct 30th (hopefully) anyway, but I do have an older 2gig desktop maybe ill try it for something todo this friday night =)
<krager> I am updating a PC to intrepid at the moment
<krager> and having a few beers while it chugs away
<ronnie_> thx again krager, now i won't have to burn a cd only to discover it's the same kubuntu/ubuntu, oh but it is alpha still plenty-O-bugs~! hehe
<krager> I used to run debian sid, so I am used to things going wonky, besides I like to try and fix bugs, helps you get to know the system
<Bauldrick> is system-cleaner in hardy?
<ronnie_> kubuntu has worked great for me!, my webcam automatically worked, my midi plug hooked to my keyboard (musical), almost everything except.....the dreaded dvd's haha
<krager> no package called system-cleaner I can see
<krager> ronnie, have you added the medibuntu repositories?
<ronnie_> as always it says you need = libdvdss something program installed, no I don't thing i did
<krager> go to http://www.medibuntu.org/ and follow the instructions
<ronnie_> k thx ill try it = )
<krager> if you are a musician, you will like a lot of other stuff there
<ronnie_> hmm kewl is it like ubuntu studio stuff?
<ronnie_> i bookmarked it
<krager> no, stuff that cannot be in the main ubuntu for legal reasons
<ronnie_> ok kewl ill check it out, you know anything about adding a second hdd to a system?, like how to set the jumper switches? master/slave etc...
<martin__> hi it's me again I need to get flash witch version sould i get the tar.gz, the .rpm or the YUM?
<krager> sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<krager> or use adept to find it
<martin__> ok
<lawi_> toshiba wireless? Anyone?
<krager> kubuntu does not use yum or rpm's
<krager> do you know what chipset your toshiba has?
<martin__> thx again
<lawi_> yap. intel 965gm
<ronnie_> i tried playing a trial game through wine, "world of warcraft" is seem to load ok till I tried to actually play, it showed sub menu's like (map) (weapons) (quest list) etc...but whole view screen was bright pink~!! how gay!, any get that game to work?
<krager> no, but HL2, couterstrike, guildwars works for me (that's kinda all I play)
<ronnie_> oh ya you reminded me I forgot to bookmark a sight that had good games that work well under ubuntu, =)
<ronnie_> ill search for it again
<Bauldrick> ronnie_: you hook your keyboard up to pc, you/anyone know of piano lesson software like in that other OS
<krager> winehq, under the app database? if it's games under wine
<ronnie_> not really Bauldrick I just searched for freeware/shareware musical keyboard software, even found some worked with wine cause they were exe. windows programs = )
<ronnie_> im useing a M-audio plug, midi to usb, just lucky it worked ok under the timidy program in kubuntu = )
<ronnie_> thats what I'll do tonight, try out kubuntu studio, kde4 or 8.10 intrepid, lmao@ hearing the next versions possible name "jaunty jakalope" too stupid too be taken seriously as usual haha
<krager> will 9.04 be Killer Koala?
<krager> 9.10
<ronnie_> i do love linux!!, just like to smack the guy who comes up with thoses names! hehe, hmmm didn't see that when searching maybe
<krager> Mark Shuttleworth comes up with them
<ronnie_> diverting satalite warhead to tracking his location now...beep!...beep!....lol
<krager> I like them
<ronnie_> some are ok i guess, =)  & whats in a name or some famous saying like that haha
<pgib> What is wrong Adept??? I search for simple stuff in it and the packages do not show up
<pgib> but I can install them from the command line.. What gives?
<krager> pgip, I ditched adept and installed synaptic, it's much better
<pgib> for example: I search for "flash" and flashplayer-nonfree doesn't show up
<ronnie_> the new system usually does amaze me with tons of kewl software, come on intrepid, ooo can't wait, = )
<krager> 8.04 ditched a lot of software I was using, mainly GIS stuff
<ronnie_> ya know sometimes I'm srry when i update, last one I did somehow stopped my limewire music software from working = (  , guess ill have to reinstall, np
<krager> That's why I will not be updating my laptop until about Xmas as I need it everyday and want to make sure everything is right before I do
<pgib> they should just remove adept since it is totally dysfunctional
<krager> I is getting better
<krager> s/I/It
<ronnie_> like the saying goes, if it ain't broke don't fix it!, i might just use what works & never update, I don't really care bout security, viruses, etc, I just don't ever open emails I didn't ask for =)
<Bauldrick> wheres yer sense of adventure
<krager> lol
<Bauldrick> :)
<ronnie_> ya well its usually, youve! just! won! a brand new laptop! click here! lol
<krager> Forward them to a webmail account and ask if you can check you email using a friends windows pc
<ronnie_> ya true hehe
<seba> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<mifauna> hello
<maco> hey guys, can anyone reproduce bug 270750 for me?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 270750 in kdebase "OpenOffice with KDE 3 behaves like saving will overwrite another file, even though there's the automatic file extension" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/270750
<Bauldrick> mifauna: hi
<bbuss> maco: Yep, i can reproduce it here
<maco> bbuss: want to mark it confirmed so you can add it to your 5-a-day?
<bbuss> maco: i don't have an 5-a-day :P (Just new here =])
<pesepes> irc.freenode.net
<maco> bbuss: ok i'll mark it
<pesepes>  canale IRC #ubuntu-it-doc nel server irc.freenode.net.
<pesepes> HELP ME
<jussi01> pesepes: type /join #ubuntu-it-doc
<gae> ciao
<gae> !list
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #kubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Jason2gs> join #xubuntu
<Jason2gs> oops
<ofv> my monitor turns black after some time of inactivity. after some more time, the monitor goes o power-saving mode. I have no screens-saver, nor power-savings settings.
<ofv> what could cause this?
<krager> ofv: default settings, go into the system settings and change them to your desire
<ofv> thanks krager, but as I've explained, the screen saver is disabled on "System settings"->"Desktop"->"Screen saver"
<ofv> or there is some other place where to look?
<krager> do you have any laptop features installed, power manager etc.
<administrator_> hey all
<krager> klaptop or similar, that will turn off the screen
<administrator_> i just recently installed the nvidia binary kernel module.  everything worked great, until i restarted just now and the nvidia.ko file is missing
<ofv> krager: no. this is not a laptop.
<krager> I think it gets installed by default
<administrator_> if i try to modprobe manually im told it should be in /lib/modules/'uname -r'/volitile (or something
<Glady> volitile
<Glady> like in chicken?
<administrator_> anyway, i know i successfully had it working before, but the module appears to have disappeared randomly after this last reboot
<administrator_> if i apt-get install nvidia-glx-new or linux-restricted-drivers, even after i purge them, i dont get it back
<administrator_> but perhaps even more concerning is that the file would just disappear...  i checked my raid array, which is fine
<krager> did you install the driver by hand, try using envy
<Glady> nvidia
<administrator_> krager: envy?
<krager> you probably forgot to link them, I have not used nvidia drivers for years
<edoceo> I run 'sudo aptitude install openvpn' in a shell script, under an if statement.  However, it seems that the script continues before aptitude is done
<Glady> nvidia envy raid
<edoceo> Anyone see something funny like that?  Is there some double forking in aptitude?
<krager> if you install a package called envyng-qt, it should auto install the latest drivers for nvidia or ati and do it alll properly
<administrator_> krager: thanks, ill try that
<administrator_> krager: installing it now...  the hardware manager that installed with kde crashed with a sig11 out of the box, since then ive had issues getting this working
<administrator_> krager: thanks that worked.  (i think).  it says is should restart so ill do that, rather than just manually load the module and restart X
<administrator_> just in case
<administrator_> so i gotta run, thanks again
<bbbs> hello
<jasiekmarc> hi
<bbbs> i have windows xp and vista installed on my computer. i figured kubuntu would detect my partitions during the install. but i'm at a screen that gives me two options. use entire disk and manual. when selecting manual it doesnt show my other partitions
<bbbs> i have about 5 partitions all ntfs
<bbbs> under manual it shows /dev/sda with format blank. it lumped all my partitions into one and doesn't know the format?
<bbbs> how's kde 4.00
<krager> kde4.00 is old, 4.1.1 is shaping up very nice
<pesepes> #kubuntu-it
<krager> bbbs, if you just want to try kubuntu, use the wubi option, installs it as an app in windoze
<pesepes> #ubuntu-it-chat
<jussi01> pesepes: type: /join #channelname
<Firefishe> Is kubuntu's synaptic able to be used in a stock debian install?  I much prefer kubuntu's synaptic over stock debian's, and kubuntu's has it's repositories available for selection via a list.  I'd like to set up my stock debian synaptic this way.  Tried asking in #debian, but all I got was info on cron jobs for switching my sources.list file at certain times...weird.
<bbuss> Firefishe: "Kubuntu's synaptics" is Adept: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Adept_Package_Manager
<krager> I would say no.  but you can get the source code for each and compile it yourself
<Firefishe> bbuss:  oh, i see.  Is synaptic then just being used for a front-end to adept in the newest  ubuntus?
<Firefishe> or has it been deprecated completely?>
<bbuss> Firefishe: No... Adept and Synaptic, both are a front-end to apt.
<bbuss> Anyway.... Debian has a package for adept: http://packages.debian.org/etch/adept
<bbuss> So i think it should work :P
<krager> adept and synaptic are two different apps, synaptic is gnome, adept KDE, I prefer synaptic to adept
<alexey__> hello
<bbuss> hi
<Firefishe> krager:  okay, I guess that the ubuntu developers in charge of creating the synaptic package for the ubuntus probably wrote in some new code for the menu system to use it for listing repositories.  Synaptic would be what then?  GTK built?
<krager> yes
<krager> As I said, you can get the source code and compile it yourself
<Firefishe> krager:  thanks
<Firefishe> bye for now
<reinis_> guys
<reinis_> who can help me with installing skype and setting up on ubuntu 8.04?
<krager> reinis, use the medibuntu repos and install it from there
<krager> reinis: http://www.medibuntu.org/
<ghostcube_> reinis_: or just load it from skype.com
<ghostcube_> :D
<ghostcube_> developer.skype.com/LinuxSkype
<reinis_> well, guys im new in linux, I still havent figured out where to put those configs and all that stuff :/.
<reinis_> If i knew, I would do it myself, but im just learning, i installed ubuntu today. :/
<reinis_> and i have 64b version
<reinis_> :(
<krager> if you go to that website and follow the how-to it os very easy
<reinis_> ok
<ActionParsnip> !envyng | ActionParsnip
<reinis_> wow, thanks!
<reinis_> btw guys, can u recomend me a nice page for ubuntu begginers, for example how to add the 3dcube thingy, how to install apps trough code, and such must-know stuff?
<ActionParsnip> !compiz | reinis_
<SOTI> Asking question already said over nine thousand times: How can I stop kopete from autostarting?
<krager> right click on it on the system tray and quit, it will not start the next time you log in.
<ActionParsnip> SOTI: cd ~/.kde/Autostart or cd ~/.kde4/share/Autostart
<histo> Okay trying to connect to tightvncserver via a java browser crashes the vnc server. It closes the process and leaves the tmp files in /tmp. I'm getting an error of Window manager warning: Fatal IO error 11 (Resource temporarily unavailable on display ':1'. in the logs for tightvnc?  Looking for any ideas
<qweqwe> hello
<qweqwe> when I go to console from kde login manager, how do I get back?
<ActionParsnip> SOTI: thats where atoload stuff lives
<Glady> sottise
<krager> qweqwe alt+f7 I think, but don't quote me
<qweqwe> krager: tried that, didn't work
<krager> qweqwe: I forget how, but 'killall -9 kdm' and then 'kdm' shuld work
<qweqwe> krager: alright, thanks.
<krager> qweqwe: It's not a nice way, but will work
<ActionParsnip> qweqwe: take the easy way, just reboot
 * PriceChild cheers
<qweqwe> ActionParsni: one of the reasons I switched to Linux is that I don't have to reboot my computer zilions of time becacuse of stupid things.
<poon> [Mass Message] If any clients need help with anything before I go out of town for the weekend, let me know within 2.5 minutes.
<zipper> Is a server install of (k)ubuntu just the base system, without the "ubuntu-desktop" package (and all the apps) or does it install apache, ftpd and stuff as well if i chose 'server'?
<aziz> zipper: i'm not sure, but I don't think it installs apache by default.
<krager> the server package is headless (no GUI) but does have apache, exim, ftp etc.
<RichardBH> hi - does anyone have any experience installing kubuntu on an Acer Aspire 5920?
<aziz> my GTK apps are not properly themed (just plain ugly). Firefox for example wasn't like that before. Don't know what I did or what I installed. Anybody got an idea how to fix this?
<zipper> hmm, i see
<zipper> basicly what i want, is the awesome hardware detection of ubuntu, but none of the apps or window managers. Is that somehow possible?
<dekans> zipper: during the installation of ubuntu server, you have the choice to install or not apache, bind9, .... etc
<zipper> ah great
<zipper> thanks
<bruno_> hay algun friki por aki?
<bruno_> all
<DexterF> hi
<DexterF> dvdcss prob with kaffeine: installed libdvdcss from mkedibuntu still kaffeine wont play encrypted discs. how come?
<cosmofield> Hi ^_^
<DexterF> (smplyer plays it btw)
<cosmofield> Is there a font manager for kde avaiable? I have many fonts installed that I don't use. :/
<zipper> might not be very (k)ubuntu'ish, but i never liked kaffeine at all. I prefer using mplayer or vlc
<DexterF> zipper: not helping. kaffeine is required and I have to deal with it.
<zipper> required? How so?
<zipper> and yeah, im aware it's not really solving your problem, but noone else answered you so i figured i'd share my experience
<DexterF> well I'm setting the machine up for someone else, not me so I thought I go with the "all KDE apps" approach rahter. plus kaff got better usability imo
<zipper> I think thats a stupid approach when there are better alternatives. I mean, you could set up kubuntu to use vlc as the default application for playing video and if your friend is a linux newbie i doubt he would even notice (or care)
<zipper> chances are he/she even knows vlc from windows which would make the transition easier
<Githzerai> zipper: vlc depends on non-free codecs so will neve be in Ubuntu by default. Same with (S)mplayer
<zipper> seeing how he's setting it up for someone else, i doubt that person would care about that
<zipper> it Just Works(tm)
<zipper> also... installing libdvdcss? Then he definately dont care about using non-free software
<DexterF> zipper: im not here to discuss what you regard stupid. need kaffeien going, colon.
<zipper> okay fair enough
<xomp> what is the name of the KControl package for KDE? I apparently don't have it installed :S
<zipper> xomp, im pretty sure its included in the kubuntu-desktop package (which you should have by default)
<xomp> yeah I just ran "kcontrol" from the command line and it started, just I have no listing for it in my menu's which is a pain :(
<Githzerai> xomp: it's systemsettings, which is just a reorganised kcontrol
<zipper> xomp, kcontrol is not as streamlined as <insert default here> which is why its not in the menu
<xomp> Githzerai, ahh thanks :)
<zipper> that said, it usually have the stuff you want/need unlike the default
#kubuntu 2008-09-20
<Tukon> anyone see usb keyboards not working in intrepid alpha 6?
<favro> Tukon: do you know there is #ubuntu+1 for intrepid talk?
<cosmofield> Anyone here using icecat?
<Tukon> favro: thanks
<favro> np :)
<favro> what's icecat?
<Schuenemann> is it possible to use chmod to change file permissions for a specific user?
<zipper> i think you want to take a look at 'chown' for that
<zipper> changes the ownership of a file
<zipper> dunno if thats what you want?
<zipper> chown user:group filename
<Schuenemann> hmmm... suppose I have a file and I want someone to have read access to it. Just that. Can I?
<zipper> sure, but it might be a little tricky
<Glady> yep
<zipper> you could change the ownership of the file to that user, and then only allow that user to read it (and noone else)
<Glady> another program runing with a common name
<Schuenemann> why does he have to become the owner?
<Schuenemann> couldn't that be undoable?
<favro> what's wrong with chmod o+r
<zipper> but if you want several users to read it, but not other users, you need to add those users to a group, and then allow that group to read the file
<zipper> favro, nothing if it already has the right owner
<zipper> my bad, i assumed it didnt
<chris_____> uhm where does ubuntu store its bootloader? apparently the drive is not bootable anymore
<Guest19504> how can I pause the bootup process? for some reason I can't find a few thing in syslog
<Guest19504> how can I pause the bootup process? for some reason I can't find a few thing in syslog
<jkuboschek> hey guys, i just got a new dvd drive and it's not recognized in kubuntu. can someone help me?
<zipper> favro, ehh, nevermind me, i've had a few =P. o+r would allow everyone to read it, i dont think thats what he wants
<zipper> o = others.... no?
<Schuenemann> others not in the file group
<zipper> yes ok, just making sure
<Schuenemann> I was reading the man page and this question appeared
<zipper> but as i said before, i'm pretty sure the only way to do what you want, is through groups
<zipper> that way you can specificly decide which users should have access and which shouldnt
<Schuenemann> I see
<zipper> but keep reading man, it usually knows better than me =)
<favro> o+r will let all people read it but not write or execute if they aren't in the same group  as the owner
<zipper> favro, yeah i know, i just got got the 'o' part confused with owner since i dont usually use letters with chmod
<Schuenemann> well, it will change only read permission. the other ones stay the same
<LeeJunFan> chris_____: first sector of the hd.
<jkuboschek> hey guys, i just got a new dvd drive and it's not recognized in kubuntu. can someone help me?
<LeeJunFan> chris_____: you need to re-install grub or something?
<Schuenemann> jkuboschek, I probably can't, but give more details about the drive
<chris_____> LeeJunFan: i probably have to... and i dont mean the MBR, i need the bootloader
<LeeJunFan> chris_____: ah, okay.
<ign0ramus> jkuboschek: what kind of drive (brand, model)
<ign0ramus> chris_____: are you talking about your grub?
<jkuboschek> ign0ramus: HP 1035I 20X IDE
<chris_____> if i select my ubuntu partition as active it cant boot
<Schuenemann> chris_____, the image?
<chris_____> but it should, shouldnt it?
<DreadKnight> heya; anyone familiar with tablets around? want to map my stylus button to right click
<ign0ramus> jkuboschek: different model, but maybe try disabling in the bios... from here: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/176133
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 176133 in linux-source-2.6.22 "TSSTcorp SN-S082D DVD-drive not found" [Undecided,Won't fix]
<ign0ramus> chris_____: what do you mean if you 'select your partition as active'...?  Is this on your GRUB loading screen?
 * DreadKnight strugles to map his stylus button to right-click
<chris_____> ign0ramus: no i am referring to making the partition bootable
<chris_____> via flag in the MBR
<LeeJunFan> chris_____: it doesn't need to be for linux. I've never marked a partition as bootable. Grub takes care of it.  I think grub just cuts straight to the kernel itself doesn't it?
<jkuboschek> ign0ramus: thanks, but i'm running 8.04 :) i've just tried something, brb
<chris_____> im talking about BIOS level here
<chris_____> bios boots this partition and it cant
<chris_____> it can boot other partitions however
<Glady> what is on that partition?
<chris_____> so... i must have had my grub on another drive?
<chris_____> ubuntu is on that partition, but i had to delete the swap drive
<ign0ramus> chris_____: if it were properly configured, then yes, you've answered your own question
<LeeJunFan> chris_____: I think I'm on a different car on the thought train with you. BIOS loads MBR (Grub), Grub loads kernel, kernel loads init...
<chris_____> mbr is not grub
<Glady> how u can delete the swap drive
<LeeJunFan> chris_____: what is it then?
<Glady> it makes non sense chris
<ign0ramus> chris_____: bios will always seek an mbr of some type to boot... if it's failing on one partition, but working on another, then the trouble is most likely with the partition
<LeeJunFan> grub is the bootloader, it's installed to the mbr.
<chris_____> mbr is a partition table that also holds flags for which partition the bios is going to boot from
<LeeJunFan> the partition table is AFTER the mbr
<LeeJunFan> mbr is the code that takes over where bios ends.
<byteme_> hi all
<chris_____> i can select partition 1 and 2 as active and the both boot
<chris_____> if i select partition 3 (linux) as active (boot flag) it dont boot
<chris_____> it makes no sense that grub comes before partition table
<LeeJunFan> chris_____: some operating systems put their kernel starting on the first byte of the partition it's installed on, so if the bios boots that partition then it's loading the kernel (windows), linux does not put it's kernel in such a way.
<LeeJunFan> chris_____: you need to install grub to the mbr of your hd.
<ign0ramus> mbr contains the partition table
<ign0ramus> not really going to fix chris_____'s problem, but may help some people: http://duartes.org/gustavo/blog/post/how-computers-boot-up
<LeeJunFan> the partition table is the first bytes following the mbr.
<LeeJunFan> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Master_boot_record
<chris_____> i dont HAVE to alter the mbr to boot linux do i?
<chris_____> all OS have boot menus dont they?
<chris_____> i can boot my XP drive and select another partition to boot from there, just like grub
<danubio> hi
<favro> hi danubio
<chris_____> but if theres no bootloader there (which is my problem) i get a failure
<compilerwriter> Is there anyone interested in making a package for me?  I have tried to get a tarball to compile but am having dependency issues just getting ready to compile.
<danubio> alguien habla español?
<favro> chris_____: you can get grub back using the live cd
<ign0ramus> !es | danubio
<ubottu> danubio: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<compilerwriter> Or better yet could walk me through the compile?
<chris_____> favro: im on the live cd... what command should i look up?
<favro> chris_____: you do the work from konsole - start with sudo grub
<LeeJunFan> chris_____: when your bios tries to boot it simply executes code in a linear fashion, so it starts at byte 0 of whichever partition you slect. With windows that's kernel code - so it's okay. With linux byte 0 might be some html cache or something, to load linux you NEED a bootloader like grub on your MBR.
<compilerwriter> Jucato you availiable for a few minutes?
<LeeJunFan> !grube
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about grube
<LeeJunFan> !grub
<ubottu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<ign0ramus> chris_____: http://pastebin.com/m71d52b85
<chris_____> tx guys... im gonna read up on that
<chris_____> partitions in linux start with 0?
<ign0ramus> chris_____: yep
<ign0ramus> chris_____: Unix numbering system begins with 0
<byteme_> hi all I just installed 8.04 to make a dual boot system. Upon restarting for the first time I get a grub 19 error
<LeeJunFan> it's grub night
<chris_____> have to reboot the cd
<byteme_> do I replace current BL in the MBL witht the linux one?
<compilerwriter> That or it could be package night LeeJunFan
<DreadKnight> byteme_: you're in deep shit with that...
<byteme_> nooo man
<DreadKnight> byteme_: you could try that
<ign0ramus> byteme_: pastebin /boot/grub/menu.lst
<byteme_> I dont under stand what that error means though.     Does it mean   ---> Loading below 1MB is not supported
<ign0ramus> byteme_: alternatively, you can try fixing your grub with the livecd
<byteme_> yeah thats what I was thinking
<LeeJunFan> This error is returned if the lowest address in a kernel is below the 1MB boundary. The Linux zImage format is a special case and can be handled since it has a fixed loading address and maximum size.
<byteme_> I'm a newbie, but I'm learning fast
<ign0ramus> byteme_: you probably have initrd trying to run before the kernel is loaded
<LeeJunFan> ign0ramus: yeah, sounds about right.
<byteme_> whats intrid?
<ign0ramus> byteme_: if you posted your /boot/grub/menu.lst, we could see for sure
<byteme_> I can find that in dolphin?
<LeeJunFan> byteme_: it's a compressed image of a filesystem used during bootup by the kernel.
<LeeJunFan> byteme_: it holds modules and some other startup scripts mostly.
<byteme_> ahhh
<ign0ramus> byteme_: ' kdesu kate /boot/grub/menu.lst '
<ign0ramus> or kwrite if it complains kate isn't installed
<byteme_> that is ehat i type in the live cd?
<ign0ramus> sorry... i just automatically use kate for everything.
<ign0ramus> byteme_: yes, in a terminal
<byteme_> gotcha
<LeeJunFan> only the path will be different.
<byteme_> well crap what would that be?
<digistyl3> does anyone use headphones with his laptop? i have a hda-intel sound card, and when i plug in my headphones, i don't hear any sound in them
<ign0ramus> digistyl3: what kind of laptop?
<geek> digistyl3: yeah, works fine on my thinkpad. check the volume? ;p
<ign0ramus> geek: it's a known issue with HDA Intel sound
<ign0ramus> ...but 99% fixable!
<geek> lol
<digistyl3> ign0ramus: dell studio 15
<geek> ign0ramus: is there a known issue with internal mics as well? ;p
<digistyl3> ign0ramus: how can i fix it? :)
<ign0ramus> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<ign0ramus> geek: yes, usually mics and headphones will not work OOB with HDA Intel
<geek> ahh
<geek> i'll need to poke this later then ;p
<digistyl3> ign0ramus: do i have to do every step from that article?
<ign0ramus> digistyl3: no... read first, then ask questions if you still have them
<byteme_> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<ign0ramus> digistyl3: even better: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/hardy_Intel_HD_Audio_Controller
<ign0ramus> digistyl3: strike that, use https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Gutsy_Intel_HD_Audio_Controller  ... it should work for hardy as well
<digistyl3> ign0ramus: well let's hope it works for intrepid too ;)
<ign0ramus> digistyl3: oh!  good luck!
<LeeJunFan> byteme_: you on the livecd on that system now?
<digistyl3> ign0ramus: thanks for the links
<byteme_> on another pc yes
<byteme_> here is my boot menu
<byteme_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/48447/
<ign0ramus> digistyl3: np dude.  also, check this out. guy with same laptop and his issues (and resolutions!) to hardware issues http://www.avalpa.com/assets/andrea/studio15/debian_on_dell_studio15.html
<LeeJunFan> byteme_: bad news: I'm either blind or this isn't going to be easy because I don't see anything wrong with it immediately. What did you do with the system before this started happening?
<ign0ramus> LeeJunFan: i came to the same conclusion... :/
<byteme_> fresh install of XP
<ign0ramus> byteme_: i think you should just repair your grub from the livecd then.  Windows generally will try to kill grub and install its mbr over top
<byteme_> I am to give this PC to a custumer tomorrow
<LeeJunFan> byteme_: yeah, I agree with ign0ramus, although I'm confused as to how any grub is there at all after XP install.
<LeeJunFan> !grub | byteme_
<ubottu> byteme_: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<digistyl3> ign0ramus: just tell me your address so i can send you a beer ;)
<digistyl3> :D
<byteme_> I installed XP and then 8.04 using 50% of the drive
<byteme_> %0-50 split
 * ign0ramus loves free beer!
<byteme_> 50-50 split
<LeeJunFan> byteme_: so XP was done first?
<byteme_> yes
<byteme_> I have always done it that way
<LeeJunFan> byteme_: yeah, best way to do it.
<qwerty121> hello all! where can i find out the list of packages included in kubuntu 8.04.1 dvd?
<byteme_> ok cool
<byteme_> My store has been open for about two months
<LeeJunFan> qwerty121: http://packages.ubuntu.com/
<tekstacy> !apt-fix
<ubottu> If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<LeeJunFan> qwerty121: well, that may not be specific to the DVD but rather all packages available - sry.
<byteme_> and 99% (litterally) of the machines have Kubuntu on them
<byteme_> only 2 were XP and NOT 1 VISTA PC  lol
<qwerty121> LeeJunFan: i tried to google on it. but didn't find out.
<qwerty121> anyone else with a link?
<byteme_> I push K hard
<byteme_> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<byteme_> is that the link I need?
<ign0ramus> yep :)
<byteme_> cool
<byteme_> I'm going for it
<byteme_> that a heep for your help
<byteme_> I may be back for more of it   :o)
<cgentry72> why do my application look like windows 3.1 in the newest kde
<qwerty121> windows 3.1?
<qwerty121> O_O
<geek> o0
<LeeJunFan> byteme_: I have people actually asking me for linux now, a bit of a switch. I guess when I work on their systems and tell them I never have to work on mine because linux doesn't have the same problems it sinks in.
<cgentry72> yes
<ForgeAus> hehe really 3.1 is it that bad?
<cgentry72> like firefox and xchat both are really grey and square
<ForgeAus> it does look grey and windows-ish (especially with a dark taskbar) but not very windows 3.1ish imho
<LeeJunFan> cgentry72: newest kde you mean 3.5.x or 4.1.x?
<cgentry72> LeeJunFan, 4.1
<LeeJunFan> ah, okay.
<byteme_> lol yeah, I have had one or two do that
<byteme_> its great
<LeeJunFan> cgentry72: sudo apt-get install gtk-qt-engine-kde4
<cgentry72> LeeJunFan, ok thanks
<byteme_> !grub
<ubottu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<LeeJunFan> cgentry72: then go into system settings and turn on the gtk styles in appearance.
<cgentry72> LeeJunFan, ok
<LeeJunFan> cgentry72: install lancelot to replace the default kde4 menu too :)
<ign0ramus> byteme_: just for s&g's, does the command ' sudo update-grub ' do anything for you?
<cgentry72> LeeJunFan, where do i find it, the same way?
<LeeJunFan> cgentry72: sudo apt-get install plasmoid-lancelot - then add the plasmoid to your panel by right clicking.
<ForgeAus> brb
<byteme_> remember I am on live cd
<byteme_> but I will check
<MrB0nd> I have a question?
<byteme_> oh, I also am not on the web
<cgentry72> LeeJunFan, returns couldn't find package on last one
<ign0ramus> byteme_: ok, do this, step-by-step with me
<byteme_> ok one sec
<byteme_> let me bring the pc closer to me rather than run into the showroom
<LeeJunFan> cgentry72: oh, you aren't using the ppa sources for kde 4.1.1.
<Glady> go ahead james
<ign0ramus> byteme_: heh :)
<byteme_> 2 minutes
<ign0ramus> RUN! :P
<cgentry72> LeeJunFan, hmmm how do i add those
<MrB0nd> Does any one installed Kubuntu in Sony new FW series 16.4 Inch laptop
<MrB0nd> ?
<LeeJunFan> cgentry72: http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.1.1
<LeeJunFan> newer kde 4 too
<ign0ramus> MrB0nd: what is your problem? what distro version, and what version of kde?
<MrB0nd> I installed successfully the Kubuntu 8.04 Hardy , but when I boot I get a blank screen
<LeeJunFan> MrB0nd: totally blank or is there a mouse pointer? etc?
<cgentry72> LeeJunFan, hey thanks for you help
<LeeJunFan> cgentry72: your welcome
<MrB0nd> no mouse pointer just blank , with some distored black spots
<MrB0nd> If any of you guys had same experience I will be glad to know how you resolved this, and also many of them will be glad too
<ign0ramus> MrB0nd: can you boot into Recovery Mode (or at least get a terminal)?
<LeeJunFan> MrB0nd: if you hit ctrl-alt-f1 do you get a console?
<MrB0nd> LeeJunFan: Does that put me into text mode?
<LeeJunFan> MrB0nd: yeah.
<LeeJunFan> it should anyway
<ign0ramus> better than 'blank screen mode'! :P
<chris_____> thanks guys my linux is bootable again
<ign0ramus> chris_____: cool.  glad everything worked out
<MrB0nd> LeeJunFan : Thats great , I havent tried that , lemme try it . Yes its better than blank screen
<LeeJunFan> trying to determine if your system actually booted and it's X that's messed up or if it's something more nefarius like framebuffer or the kernel.
<ign0ramus> chris_____: and well all learned something about the boot process today!
<chris_____> so youre sure that i cant boot linux just from a partition without grubbing the MBR?
<byteme_> ok, its up and in Konsole ign0ramus
<chris_____> igno0ramus: hehe see? i havent:)
<LeeJunFan> chris_____: unles you load grub on something else your BIOS will boot from like a floppy or usb device.
<ign0ramus> chris_____: *facepalm* Just leave well enough alone already! xD
<ign0ramus> byteme_: ' sudo grub '
<LeeJunFan> *facepalm* :)
<MrB0nd> LeeJunFan : Thanks , I will try that now
<ign0ramus> byteme_: ' find /boot/grub/stage1 '
<ign0ramus> byteme_: what does it say?
<geek> chris_____: you could probably chainload grub from ntldr...
<LeeJunFan> bbiab - have to pick up a kid.
<ign0ramus> LeeJunFan: just any kid?
<ign0ramus> :)
<byteme_> it tells me minimal task lists are excepted
<geek> its doable, but not common unless you used wubi or unetbootin
<byteme_> oh, sorry I should ahve read your second task
<chris_____> geek: hmm.. may i ask again.. is grub in the mbr or is it not?
<ign0ramus> byteme_: it doesn't give you something like (hd0,3)?
<byteme_> brb'
<ign0ramus> haha
<geek> chris_____: i think it is, but it dosen't have to be
<chris_____> *sigh*
<chris_____> i better read up on that tomorrow:))
<ign0ramus> chris_____: chris, i will honestly tell you what you're trying to do is beyond me, although it probably is possible
<geek> chris_____: you can choose not to install grub in the mbr, which is better in some cases
<byteme_> file not found
<ign0ramus> byteme_: hmm... hang on
<byteme_> hanging...
<chris_____> geek: maybe i should try that.. thats exactly what i was hoping i could do btw
<ign0ramus> byteme_: you typed (or pasted) exactly? 'find /boot/grub/stage1' ?
<ign0ramus> byteme_: just making sure.
<byteme_> I'll try again
<byteme_> space between find and /  ?
<ign0ramus> byteme_: yes.  you can c&p to be sure
<chris_____> all my OSes have their own choice of other OSes now... its like a maze:)
<ign0ramus> shift+insert pastes in terminal
<byteme_> I would, but its on another pc
<byteme_> :o)
<ign0ramus> byteme_: oh yeah
 * ign0ramus puts on robe and dunce cap
<MrB0nd> !help
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #kubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<byteme_> hd0, 4
<ign0ramus> byteme_: there we go!
<ign0ramus> byteme_: 'root (hd0,4)'  *space between root and (
<byteme_> k
<byteme_> ok, it took me to the promt with no result
<ign0ramus> byteme_: 'setup (hd0)' *space after 'setup'
<byteme_> "suceeded"
<ign0ramus> byteme_: then 'quit'... and reboot to your HDD (take out disc)
<byteme_> k
<ign0ramus> byteme_: then *pray*
<ign0ramus> :)
<byteme_> lol, I never stopped
<ign0ramus> haha
<ign0ramus> byteme_: what we've done is (re)installed grub to your master partition.  hopefully everything will work properly now
<byteme_> lol, well before I was getting an "error 19"
<ign0ramus> error 8?
<byteme_> now its an 18
<ign0ramus> byteme_: :(
<byteme_> so... I guess that progress  ?
<ign0ramus> byteme_: lemme see what else we can do
<byteme_> 1 closer to o
<ign0ramus> byteme_: yeah... we'll just keep going down until there is no error!
<byteme_> lol, can I make you a cup of coffee?
<Glady> lol
<Glady> bite me
<Glady> i just got it
<byteme_> whats a good digital brew?
<byteme_> Glady: thats the name of my computer store  :o)
<Glady> oh
<Glady> u seel computers?
<Glady> sell
<Glady> sorry
<Glady> exhausted here
<Glady> what a day i had
<byteme_> sell/repair (with the help of ignoramous) modding, you name it
<ign0ramus> byteme_: can you get into that computer's BIOS?
<chris_____> are you hiring gifted overclockers?:)
<byteme_> yup
<byteme_> chris_____: hehe
<Glady> lol
<ign0ramus> byteme_: Error 18 - selected cylinder exceeds the maximum cylinder value supported by the bios.
<ign0ramus> byteme_: we'll see what settings you have applied in the BIOS
<byteme_> ok there
<Glady> rofl
<byteme_> cylndrs 1024
<byteme_> is that what you mean?
<ign0ramus> byteme_: no
<ign0ramus> :)
<byteme_> lol
<ign0ramus> byteme_: are you in bios?
<byteme_> yes
<ign0ramus> byteme_: ok, are there any HDD settings you can change (like LBA > Auto, etc)?
<chris_____> guys you have to mess with bios settings?:)
<Glady> I think they are tired
<Glady> cylinders are in cars not in the bios
<chris_____> lol
<byteme_> auto yes
<ign0ramus> chris_____: the dreaded Grub Error 18
<ign0ramus> byteme_: was it set to auto?
<ign0ramus> byteme_: whatever it was, change it
<byteme_> lba no
<byteme_> ok
<ign0ramus> byteme_: save changes and reboot
<ign0ramus> and keep praying
<byteme_> it just has 'type of drive'   ---> "auto, user defined, none, cdrom, stuff like that."
<christopher> hola
<ign0ramus> byteme_: it was on 'auto'?
<christopher> alguien que escriba español
<christopher> o algo parecido
<ign0ramus> !es | christopher
<ubottu> christopher: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<byteme_> just the specs of the drive (cyl,headers, sectors and such
<ign0ramus> byteme_: damn
<byteme_> if I user define it, I dont think it would change anything casue the values would have to be the same
<kiba> hi
<kiba> I want to reformat my partition
<kiba> I mean resize my partition
<kiba> what is the recommended way to do this?
<ign0ramus> byteme_: try the 'none' option... it may be for slave
<byteme_> you know? But hey I've been an idiot my whole life I could be one even now!
<byteme_> ok
<ign0ramus> kiba: use qtparted or gparted or the livecd
<ign0ramus> !qtparted
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about qtparted
<dr_willis> kiba,  live cd  that has gparted, is the normal way.. Unless you are using vista and want to resize a vista partition
<ign0ramus> hey dr_willis
<byteme_> ok did that and drive specs when to spec heaven.
<byteme_> want me to reboot?
<ign0ramus> byteme_: can't be worse than what we have now... see what it does
<byteme_> lol true
<byteme_> brb
<dr_willis> Ive not had to tell the bios the drive specs.. in years...   is this a really old systemn or somtning?
<ign0ramus> dr_willis: any experience with Grub Error 18?
<LeeJunFan> ign0ramus: is it 18 now or still 19?
<byteme_> bummer I no longer have a hard drive
<dr_willis> ign0ramus,  not really. Id have to go to the grub homepage and read what it means.. :)
<LeeJunFan> or was that the other guy?
<ign0ramus> LeeJunFan: we're down to 18 now ;)
<LeeJunFan> I'm confused.
<ign0ramus> LeeJunFan: everyone is having grub issues tonight
<LeeJunFan> ign0ramus: yay, only 17 more to go after that - lol
<Glady> omg
<Glady> teens room
<byteme_> hehe we are making progress
<ign0ramus> LeeJunFan: i got his grub reinstalled, but now he gets Error 18 - selected cylinder exceeds the maximum cylinder value supported by the bios.
<byteme_> kinda like congress
<ign0ramus> byteme_: is this a really old computer?  what kind is it?
<byteme_> especially now
<dr_willis> Error 18 : Selected cylinder exceeds maximum supported by BIOS
<kiba> odd
<byteme_> this is a HP P4
<kiba> why my cd drive won't pop out the CD?
<ign0ramus> dr_willis: yeah, but we're trying to figure out how get grub and BIOS to play nicely
<dr_willis> kiba,  its being accessed/used you got a filemanager in there..
<LeeJunFan> byteme_: did you put a new hd in it?
<dr_willis> ign0ramus,  i was thinking there was the LBA option.
<byteme_> yes
<LeeJunFan> byteme_: what size?
<ign0ramus> dr_willis: that's what i asked him... he said that wasn't a bios option
<dr_willis> ign0ramus,  or theres the old 'make a /boot' partition on the start of the HD option
<byteme_> (maybe should have told you that)  my bad
<kiba> hmm
<ign0ramus> dr_willis: yeah, we'll try that last
<kiba> I don't think I have dolphin running
<byteme_> I'll look
<ign0ramus> dr_willis: can you do that without a full reinstall?
<dr_willis> ign0ramus,  proberly could - if you know what you are doing
<ign0ramus> dr_willis: then forget it.  xD
<dr_willis> resize the hd from gparted live cd.. and so on..
<dr_willis> BUT it seems odd that grub is having an issue.. if the live cd's see it fine
<byteme_> oh yeah, there 'WAS' that option before I installed the new hard drive
<ign0ramus> byteme_: was this a new (completely formatted) hard drive?
<byteme_> yes
<dr_willis> How big is this HD?
<byteme_> low level
<byteme_> 250
<dr_willis> 250mb or gb?
<dr_willis> You did a lowlevel format?
<ign0ramus> byteme_: i forget, do you have windows installed on this drive?
<byteme_> split ---- 122 for XP and 123 for Linux
<byteme_> yes, it was the first install made
<byteme_> on the drive
<ign0ramus> byteme_: so you never got Kubuntu working at all on this drive?
<ign0ramus> byteme_: you may find it quicker to re-install than messing with all this
<byteme_> no, I get the "19" error after the first restart after install
<dr_willis> but sometimes grub can get confused if you have a USB pen drive in when you boot up.
<ign0ramus> byteme_: Hardy disc?
<ign0ramus> byteme_: if you do a reinstall, try putting your /boot partition first
<dr_willis> Hmm.. error 18 and error 19 are radically different errors... :)
<byteme_> no usb drives
<byteme_> Hardy?
<ign0ramus> dr_willis: he had Error 19... We reinstalled GRUB from LiveCD, and now he gets Error 18
<kiba> I been on hardy hardon
<kiba> before it become stable...
<ign0ramus> byteme_: what version of Kubuntu are you using (8.04)?
<kiba> now what...
<byteme_> oh sorry.. yeah it's8.04
<dr_willis> ign0ramus,  looking at the grub manuals they mention a    [--force-lba]    option
<ign0ramus> byteme_: listen to dr_willis- he's much more well-versed in these matters than i am
<byteme_> seems the lba mode should be in bios but I cant see it
<byteme_> or find it rather
<dr_willis> http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/grub.html#Booting-fallback-systems  section 13.3.18 install
<dr_willis> I cant rember the last time i had to mess with  drives in the bios other then use the 'auto' setting
<byteme_> but how can I use this fallback option if this is a fresh install?
<dr_willis> reinstall grub and give it the  --force-lba option..
<dr_willis> assuming that IS the real issue..
<ign0ramus> byteme_: can you change HDD settings to 'normal' in BIOS?
<ign0ramus> i'm looking here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=11764
<LeeJunFan> byteme_: it's probably auto, I have a crappy sony laptop that auto detects LBA supposedly, but an 80G drive that works fine on another laptop only shows up as 40 in that one :(
<byteme_> I'll check
<setyalinux> hy
<dr_willis> I would set the hd settings back to 'auto' in the bios.. and perhaps try the --force-lba option
<ign0ramus> dr_willis: others with the Error 18 issued reported LBA as the culprit.... :/
<byteme_> yes, sweet, I found the LBA mode area. Dumbest place to put it
<byteme_> ok it is on LBA mode
<ign0ramus> byteme_: most people said setting it to 'normal' fixed the issue
<byteme_> we need normal?
<ign0ramus> byteme_: try all possible ways
<byteme_> great ok
<byteme_> rebooting
<byteme_> :o(   "18" gain
<byteme_> I'll try anopther one
<ign0ramus> byteme_: why not? :)
<ign0ramus> byteme_: first, set everything back to 'default'... then just change HDD settings, one at a time
<byteme_> match partition table? I have never used that option before
<ign0ramus> byteme_: no idea
<byteme_> is that kosher?
<ign0ramus> byteme_: is that what it asks you when you set to default?
<byteme_> oh, I'll check (I havcent tried that yet)
<byteme_> what about ultra DMA mode?
<kralph> i have added a physical drive to my hardy machine with a win OS on it. is there a simple way to configure grub to duel boot with it? running kde 4 w/ kgrubeditor
<byteme_> its on 5 ?/
<ign0ramus> byteme_: just out of curiosity, how do you have your jumpers set?
<ign0ramus> byteme_: if its the only drive, make sure its not set to Slave
<byteme_> default is auto
<dr_willis> kralph,  I would manually edit the /boot/grub/menu.lst to boot it. :) its not that hard to learn   the grub config syntax. and theres an example entry  in the comments for a windows isntall on 'hda1' you wouldjust uncomment the lines. and change  hda, to be the right hard drive
<byteme_> its on CS (cable selct)
<ign0ramus> byteme_: that's ok
<byteme_> like a lone drive should
<dr_willis> Ive neer used any grub  fancy grub config tools
<byteme_> I have only had two errors in linux durring boot up in the year I have been playing with it
<kralph> the grub editor is pretty confusing. sounds like you suggestion is a good one, dr what you talkin bout willis
<byteme_> this is one of them
<kralph> :)
<ign0ramus> byteme_: does your BIOS correctly show the size of the disk?
<byteme_> I ahve installed in close to 100+ machines
<dr_willis> kralph,  talking about Kicking Up grub - OLD skool style! with a Text editor and some  Learning! :P
<ign0ramus> dr_willis: that's what i like to hear!
<kralph> brb dr willis will let you know how it goes
<nejode> byteme: you can get a grub error 18 if your grub configfiles and kernels are over the 137 mb line
<byteme_> oddly it doesnt say, however it does tell me the model number and that is correct
<byteme_> (it has 250 in the model #)
<byteme_> (max. LBA capacity is 8455
<ign0ramus> byteme_: i just read that someone with a WD HDD changed it from Cable Select to Master and got rid of the Error 18... but that doesn't seem to make much sense
<byteme_> ok I switched the LBA to normal and rebooteda nd now grub is freaking out
<ign0ramus> byteme_: freaking out?
<LeeJunFan> byteme_: you might try updating the BIOS in that machine too.
<ign0ramus> LeeJunFan: definitely
<dr_willis> Some hd/bios ,may not do CS correctly i guess. :)
<byteme_> yeah GRUB GRUB GRUB GRUB GRUB GRUB GRUB GRUB GRUB
<LeeJunFan> with LBA off I bet grub can't even see it.
<byteme_> like that all over the screen
<ign0ramus> byteme_: sorry, but that's actually pretty funny (to me, anyway)
<LeeJunFan> hrm, I wonder if re-installing grub now that lba is off would make any diff. Because disabling lba would change the address the bios would get to the kernel on.
<byteme_> wd dont like the jumper on master if its alone, in my experience
<ign0ramus> byteme_: well, there's still a bunch of stuff - updating BIOS, moving /root to beginning of drive, changing to Master drive, reinstalling entirely under 'normal' or 'LBA'....
<LeeJunFan> I never have good luck with CS, I always set mine to master.
<byteme_> hmm, odd
<ign0ramus> fwiw, i always do Master myself when only one HDD
<ign0ramus> it shouldn't matter, but i've never had problems that way, so that's how i always do it
<byteme_> well, lets just gang up on the newbie here shall we???!!
<nejode> byteme: http://kubuntuforums.net/forums/index.php?topic=3081671.msg109864#msg109864
<ign0ramus> byteme_: no, CS should be fine... but at this point, anything's viable
<byteme_> lol, I'll switch it to master and see what happends
<ign0ramus> i don't think byteme_ is on the web
<byteme_> tru-dat
<ign0ramus> byteme_: why not, may i ask?
<LeeJunFan> byteme_: http://www.pcguide.com/ref/hdd/bios/over.htm
<byteme_> what do you mean?
<byteme_> www.bytemecomputers.net        <---- and dont laugh. its by far not done
<byteme_> is that what you mean?
<LeeJunFan> wow, that page recommends 500M for /boot - lol. A bit overkill.
<kralph> okie then dr_willis - ive found the sample entry in menu.lst and not sure to what to put insead of (hd0,0). when i look at the HD properties in dolphin it calls the disk 'sda1'. is that appropriate?
<ign0ramus> byteme_: didn't you say you couldn't follow links cause you weren't on the web?
<byteme_> lol, the PC i'm working on isnt
<ign0ramus> byteme_: your site reminds me of *Anus* laptops! http://anuslaptops.com/
<ign0ramus> byteme_: that's not an insult- the site is legendary!
<LeeJunFan> your dog is excreting green stuff and gassy clouds :)
<byteme_> but I lol is that for real?
<byteme_> holy cow
<ign0ramus> byteme_: i was a 'honeypot' site for scambaiters - the guys who bait the Nigerian scammers and such
<ign0ramus> *it was
<byteme_> I thought I was bold
<ign0ramus> byteme_: basically, people were solicited by scammers, so they set up a fake site, and got these Nigerian scammers to do the craziest stuff (including paying duties on what they thought was a bunch of laptops)
<LeeJunFan> lol - I love the motto under the business name :)
<ign0ramus> -they sent boxes of garbage instead :P
<byteme_> lol
<byteme_> thats sweet
<ign0ramus> It's the best story I ever read online. I know its off-topic, but I'm leaving soon, and thought i'd share: http://www.thescambaiter.com/forum/showthread.php?t=109
<dr_willis> kralph,  grub TOTALLY 'names' disks differently then  linux does. Note the hd0,0 format its using.
<ign0ramus> ok gotta run guys - Beers and Scotch awaits.
<ign0ramus> gnite all
<dr_willis> kralph,  sda1 Might be hd0,0
<kralph> thats kunfusing...
<byteme_> wow,  lol
<dr_willis> kralph,  no its not..
<byteme_> thanks igno
<dr_willis> grub does not use the linxu names. because grub isent just for linux. :)
<dr_willis> rember that grub starts counting at 0 also.. is a big sgumbling point.
<dr_willis> Most likely sda1 will be hd0,0
<byteme_> booting on master now   crossing fingers
<kralph> hrm,,, root for the ubuntu disk is called hd0,0 so that does not seem likely?
<dr_willis> kralph,   as i said. it can depend.   theres also some  /boot/grub/   file (device.map?) that shows what grub things various drives are named
<byteme_> "prim. master fails"
<dr_willis> look at fdisk -l, and see what other drives exist. if you have ide+Sata system. sda1 may very well not be hd0,0
<LeeJunFan> byteme_: I'd reset the bios to defaults, see if you can find an update for the BIOS and upgrade that, if that doesn't work re-install with the /boot partition first on the hd, 100M should be more than enough
<kralph> fdisk -l isnt returning anything
<dr_willis> kralph,  'system type commands normally always require the use of 'sudo''
<dr_willis> sudo fdisk -l
<LeeJunFan> byteme_: when the BIOS auto detects the HD either in the setup or during boto make sure it's reporting the right size too.
<dr_willis> and thats a - l as in 'lamma' :)
<kralph> yes, that helps :)
<dr_willis> well -l as in List :)
<dr_willis> yea.. peopel get so strung out about when to use sudo or not.. ive had to teach  my 'students' at work that basic idea.
<dr_willis> 'things that mess with the whole system' = need sudo. :)
<LeeJunFan> byteme_: thing is that the operating systems themselves don't use the BIOS to access the hd, they have their own drivers which can address larger address space, grub can't. So if the bios doens't allow access into the range where the kernel is stored grub can't load it.
<kralph> ya, im pretty newb on cmd line, but i do know about flags
<dr_willis> Unlike windows vista and its silly UAE stuff.. that pops up a dialog every time you even look at somthing.. :P
<LeeJunFan> dr_willis: I thought that was for senile people, it was just a friendly reminder what they just asked their system to do - in case they forgot what they clicked on.
<byteme_> ok gotcha
<dr_willis> LeeJunFan,   guy at work brought in a new vista laptop.. so first thing i did was give him a pad of paper and tole him to keep track of how many times that UAC thing poped up in  his normal ussage... he gave up after about 200 times befor he even had the thing configured/his needed tools installed. :)
<kralph> fdisk is calling that hd /dev/sda1 and shows it as a boot disk
<dr_willis> THEN i showed him how to disable it.
<dr_willis> what drive is the linux installed on then kralph ?
<o0Chris0o> dr_willis, one of the first thigns I did when I got windows vista a year ago
<LeeJunFan> of course linux can be too accomodating, if you accidentally mkfs.ext3 /dev/sdb1 and just as you hit enter you remember that's your 500GB hd, not the flash drive - oops. too late.
<kralph> its calling it dev/sdc1
<dr_willis> sdc1 'should' be  hd2,0
<dr_willis> you could just uncomment the entrys and at the grub menu, se eif they work.. and if not change the hd0,0 to be some other #'s :)
<kralph> im a little worried that grub will hang and ill be stuck real good
<dr_willis> or use the grub command line shell  to  list the hard drives
<dr_willis> kralph,  it pays to learn how to use grub.
<dr_willis> it rarely gets stuck. :) backup your menu.lst beofr changeing it.. and you can always boot a live cd, and restore it
<kralph> ah...
<dr_willis> If you know grub good enough. You can  make a system boot without a menu even. ;)
<kralph> i like that
<dr_willis> !fixgrub
<ubottu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<dr_willis> those url's are a good start to read.. and the grub manuals at the grub homepage.
<chris_____> hrhr it is grub day isnt it:)
<dr_willis>  I will learn English
<dr_willis> oops
<dr_willis> http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/
<kralph> LOL
<kralph> your english seems pretty good, man
<kralph> you even capitilize English
<kralph> wowo
<chris_____> it's capitAlize
<chris_____> :)
<dr_willis> Grub docs --> part  2 Naming convention
<kralph> okie then, dr_willis ima try my new menu.lst and see what happends. ty for your help
<dr_willis> http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/grub.html#Naming-convention
<kralph> ur a gentleman and a scholar
<dr_willis> start up a grub 'shell' with grub and ...
<dr_willis> . This means that, for example, you only need to type
<dr_willis>      root (
<dr_willis> followed by a <TAB>, and GRUB will display the list of drives, partitions, or file names.
<dr_willis> - Which is to say   - that grub has file name completion. :)
<kralph> clever prog, that grub
<dr_willis> Its almost its own Little OS :P
<dr_willis> And if you never had to fight with the limits of LILO.. you dont realize how GOOD grub is. :)
<o0Chris0o> all I know what it does is it boots my machine, and it works
<o0Chris0o> :D
<kralph> i used lilo to duel boot win 98 and redhat... about 10 yrs ago
 * o0Chris0o runs and hides
<kralph> heres a silly question - what is the sudo cmd?
<o0Chris0o> super user admin
<dr_willis> !sudo
<ubottu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome), or !kdesu (KDE)
<kralph> lol
<kralph> ubottu is your bot friend, i take it
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<dr_willis> theres more to 'sudo' also., then 'the command you run to do rooty things'
<o0Chris0o> !ubottu
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #kubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<dr_willis> !love
<ubottu> Love is like racing across the frozen tundra on a snowmobile which flips over, trapping you underneath. At night, the ice-weasels come.
<o0Chris0o> o.0
<dr_willis> wow - every time i read http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/grub.html   - i learn somthing new
<kralph> im stuck in grub. cant get the drives list
<dr_willis> you see the grub> prompt ?
<kralph> y
<dr_willis> root (hd  <TABKEY>
<dr_willis> or root(<tabkey>
<dr_willis> I think i got a extra space in my first example
<dr_willis> extra spaces are bad. :) dont do extra spaces
<dr_willis> grub> find /boot/grub/stage1
<dr_willis>            
<dr_willis> will tell what drive it finds the grub boot files on also. :) in case you ever need to know.
<kralph> find /boot/grub/stage1 gives me (hd2,0)
<dr_willis> looks like your linux install is on hd2 then.
<kralph> ic
<dr_willis> the menu.lst file most likely shows this as well.
<dr_willis> so windows is most likely hd0,0  or hd1,0  or hd3,0
<kralph> hrm, menu.lst is showing (hd0,0)
<dr_willis> You can easially'edit' the grub menus at bootup time (hit e to edit) and change hd0,0 to hd1,0 if 0,0 dosent work.
<kralph> that is confusing
<kralph> okie. im ready to try it. thanks again dr_willis
<dr_willis> couldbe the bios is set to boot that hd first..  Ive seen some bios 'switch' drives around
<dr_willis> ie: whatever sata disk it boots.. becomes hd0,0
<dr_willis> which confused me on one machine.. for part of a day. :)
<dr_willis> If windows and linux are each on theor own hard drives.. you could use the bios to boot a specific hd. :)
<dr_willis> my current machine lets me hit F11 at boot. and pick what HD to boot. I dont even need a windows entry in the grub menus
<dr_willis> and i dont need grub on the windows drives mbr.
<dr_willis> Well Good luck. Its bed time for me.
<mr---t-> hey _2
<_2>  
<o0Chris0o> when I open a new tab in firefox 3.0 how do I make it go to my homepage instead of an empty window
<Ashex> anyone have tips for getting kubuntu to take advantage of extra ram?
<mn_> o0chris0o
<mr---t-> don't know if you can automatically, just open the tab and click your home icon
<mn_> o0chris0o: You go to edit > settings > and uncheck blank page and check use homepage and type in your home page
<o0Chris0o> yeahty
<mn_> o0chris0o: did you do it?
<o0Chris0o> yeah...but its already selected
<o0Chris0o> don't have the option to open homepage in new tab
<mn_> oh, no
<o0Chris0o> very odd
<mn_> So you want a blank page and your home page on start up?
<o0Chris0o> no, I want to be able to open a new tab and have it load the homepage a new tab is opened
<mn_> oh, hrmm.  let me look
<o0Chris0o> k
<mn_> hmm, idk but Ill look for something
<o0Chris0o> ok
<mr---t-> like i said it's going to take two clicks
<mn_> mr---t- is probably right
<o0Chris0o> very very simple feature..go figure
<o0Chris0o> why would it be different in 3.0 then 2.0, in 2.0 you were able too
<mr---t-> maybe ask in #firefox
<mr---t-> they might know better than I
<o0Chris0o> ty
<o0Chris0o> err how do I open another server window in konversation
<geek> use quick connect
<geek> its under 'file'
<Dragnslcr> o0Chris0o- Tab Mix Plus has the option to open your home page in new tabs
<mr---t-> cool add on
<mn_> I just downloaded MenuetOS and want to make a disk of it and I have the .img but what do I do with it?
<favro> mn_: you'll need to convert that to iso afaik
<mn_> how?
<drhe|skt> is there anyway to change the dot pitch? something seems different with this display compared to windows.
<drhe|skt> like there is pixel blending going on everywhere.
<drhe|skt> i want to be able to see the pixels that make up charactor.
<drhe|skt> not blended pixels.
<favro> mn_: http://www.mopedia.co.uk/2008/02/convert-img-to-iso-in-ubuntu.html
<favro> drhe|skt: see if this helps
<favro> !fixres | drhe|skt
<ubottu> drhe|skt: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<mn_> favro: it's saying error
<favro> mn_: ok I'll bite - what prog and what command gives the error?
<favro> ccd2iso?
<mn_> yes
<mn_> Error:  Cannot open source file for reading
<favro> and what command did you use?
<mn_> sudo ccd2iso file.img file.iso
<surgy> does kubuntu 8.04.1 support sli via nvidia cards? and does it support multi monitors?
<favro> mn_: mn_ is the file in your home folder?
<mn_> desktop
<mn_> that's a problem then?
<favro> mn_: try it without sudo
<favro> mn_: where it is is ok
<mn_> same thing happens
<favro> mn_: I don't know how to check a img file - are there md5 checksums on the site the img came from?
<mn_> i don't know.  site: http://sourceforge.net/project/downloading.php?groupname=menuet&filename=M32-085.ZIP&use_mirror=superb-east
<favro> mn_: having a quick google
<mn_> k
<emilsedgh> could someone paste /etc/init.d/kdm file for me ?
<favro> mn_: when you open konsole type   cd ./Desktop   then try it
<Nix3r>  how to show ''downloaded' tab in ktorrent?
<mn_> Unrecognized sector mode (0) at sector 0!
<surgy> does kubuntu 8.04.1 support sli via nvidia cards? and does it support multi monitors?
<favro> mn_: so it found it then
<mn_> so what now?
<favro> mn_: mn_ I no nothing about that app - sounds like it isn't in good shape - you need to find how to check it
<favro> and that link was for a zip file
<mn_> yes, I unpacked it and it contained a .img
<favro> mn_: mn_ I no nothing about that app - sounds like it isn't in good shape - you need to find how to check it
<Nix3r> how to show '' downloaded'' tab in ktorrent ?
<mr---t-> good nite all
<mixed1234> which file you have to edit to enable the scroll wheel on your mousie??
<CoJaBo-Eee> Is there a way to set the default icon for a file type?
<Darkrift2> yes, but im not sure how
<CoJaBo-Eee> mixed1234: Theres a control panel in system settings under keyboard & mouse
<Nix3r> how to show '' downloaded'' tab in ktorrent ? the tab that shows all the downloaded things.
<surgy> im having problems compiling a program can someone help me? this is my output http://pastebin.com/m41871d24
<Darkrift2> surgy, might get more help in #linux since its probably not kubuntu related and that channel is bigger
<Darkrift2> but
<surgy> ok thank you
<Darkrift2> i think i know your problem
<surgy> ?
<Darkrift2> you need to install build-essentials (i think thats the name)
<Darkrift2> to make your c compile able to make binaries
<surgy> ! build-essentials
<ubottu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<Darkrift2> also make sure yo have libc6-dev-i386 installed, that seems to cause that error sometimes
<Darkrift2> that is if you arent on a 64b os
<surgy> im running 64 bit version and when i sudo apt-cache search build-essentials it doesnt show any results
<favro> it's build-essential
<favro> no s on the end
<Darkrift2> k
<favro> !info build-essential
<ubottu> build-essential (source: build-essential): informational list of build-essential packages. In component main, is optional. Version 11.3ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 6 kB, installed size 48 kB
<surgy> thank you
<Darkrift2> erm, i dont think you can compile wine on 64b
<favro> !info build-essentials
<ubottu> Package build-essentials does not exist in hardy
<Darkrift2> wine is 32b
<surgy> well im getting the same error
<surgy> configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables
<Darkrift2> do which make
<Darkrift2> and which gcc
<Darkrift2> make sure both are installed
<surgy> both are there
<Darkrift2> i still think its the 64b thing
<Darkrift2> someone told me once that if i chose 64b i couldnt use wine because it wouldnt compile
<Darkrift2> and i see stuff on google about your error and 64b wine
<surgy> sudo apt-get build-dep wine :)
<surgy> seams to be installing 225mb of deps
<Darkrift2> lol
<surgy> that could be the problem right? lol
<surgy> checking for -lfreetype... not found
<surgy> i tryed sudo apt-get install libfreetyp6-dev and it says i have the newest version...
<surgy> can someone help me plz?
<CoJaBo-Eee> Anyone happen to know how to change the default icon for a file type in KDE 4.1?
<deamoon> hi ppl
<deamoon> how can i delete program?
<deamoon> i got firestarter
<GWillakers> sudo apt-get remove firestarter
<deamoon> ty
<GWillakers> np
<ForgeAus> if you want to remove the configuration for it too, you use sudo apt-get purge firestarter
<deamoon> ok
<deamoon> ty
<deamoon> how to check program location?
<deamoon> command wereis or something
<deamoon> ?
<GWillakers> which program_name
<deamoon> amule
<GWillakers> which amule
<deamoon> i dont know where it saves files
<deamoon> :D
<GWillakers> probably /home/your_login/.amule/something/something
<deamoon> ye
<deamoon> i found it
<deamoon> ty
<GWillakers> np
<jkuboschek> can anybody help me in figuring out my VLC problem? it starts playing the movie and immediately closes
<favro> that's normally a codec thing mostly - what's the file type?
<jkuboschek> favro: avi. its a divx codec i believe
<jkuboschek> favro: thing is, kaffeine plays some of the movies just fine
<favro> that should be ok - I use vlc for that
<surgy> is there a 32 bit compatibility package i can get?
<jkuboschek> favro: yeah...i've got some output of error messages though. one sec
<favro> yeh I have vlc, xine and mplayer so I can play all of my movies
<favro> k
<jkuboschek> favro: have a look at this http://pastebin.com/d6623044e
<favro> surgy: I don't think so - most stay away from the 64bit os 'cause of program incomp[atibility
<favro> jkuboschek: insufficient resources for operation makes me wonder about the memory available
<surgy> !kubuntu usb
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kubuntu usb
<surgy> how do i install kubuntu on a usb disk again?
<favro> !usb
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<CoJaBo-Eee> Is it possible to change the default icon for a file type in KDE 4.1?
<favro> CoJaBo: you'll have to ask in #kubuntu-kde4 for that
<favro> !kde4
<ubottu> KDE 4.1.1 is the latest major release of the K Desktop Environment. Packages can be found at  http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.1.1 - Support in #kubuntu-kde4
<surgy> ok
<surgy> so unetbootin is supposed to be an executable file..... i downloaded it and tried to execute it using the ./ but nothing.....
<surgy> duh chmod... i feal stupid
<Darkrift2> make sure its executable
<Darkrift2> lol
<Darkrift2> yeah..... i do that often
<surgy> lol
<emerson> hello everybody I have I just had install kubuntu but I have a problem with my sound I have but I can't put up or down, anybody else how know how to fixed please pass the information on the pastebin
<favro> emerson: type   alsamixer   in konsole and make sure all are turned up
<surgy> !format
<ubottu> For help with partitioning a new install see: https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/switching/installing-partitioning.html - For partitioning programs see !GParted or !QTParted - Other partitioning topics include !fstab !home and !swap
<emerson> favro: well it's but still doesn't work
<favro> emerson: same error?
<surgy> usb
<surgy> !usb
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<emerson> favro: yep any quick guide in the net the all know to solve those issues.
<emerson> favro: you know I mean.
<favro> emerson: what's the sound card - aplay -l   in konsole will tell
<emerson> intel one.
<favro> emerson: which one it is is important
<emerson> favro: 82801DB-ICHH, I have a sound but the icon for the volume do not appear and I can't play any media that't problem.
<emerson> favro: I went to medibuntu but didn't work.
<favro> emerson: kubuntu-restricted-extras will get you the codecs and right click the panel and select add to and add the sound mixer
<favro> !info kubuntu-restricted-extras
<ubottu> kubuntu-restricted-extras (source: ubuntu-restricted-extras): Commonly used restricted packages. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 15.2 (hardy), package size 3 kB, installed size 32 kB
<qwerty121> hello all! can someone give me a list of packages included in kubuntu dvd?
<_LiNuX_> i have sownload and install Downloader for X but when i put the rapidshare download links then nothing happen....Is any other program like jdownloader UsDowloader..?
<qwerty121> _LiNuX_: rapidshare won't work
<qwerty121> _LiNuX_: do you have a premium a/c?
<_LiNuX_> no
<_LiNuX_> Why you can download from rapidshare with a download manager
<qwerty121> _LiNuX_: then it won't. RS only supports download managers of those who have premium a/c...
<qwerty121> _LiNuX_: buy yourself one... :P
<_LiNuX_> In my windows i have Jdownloader and everything it is ok
<_LiNuX_> i dont meen to download all files at once
<qwerty121> _LiNuX_: O_O is that so?
<zenithnet1> hmm..
<qwerty121> i mean jdownloader working with RS?
<_LiNuX_> Yes
 * qwerty121 googles for jdownloader
<_LiNuX_> read their http://rapidshare.com/news.html
<_LiNuX_> i don't believe  that no one has a download manager for linux
<qwerty121> _LiNuX_: they definitely have but they won't support RS
<The-Compiler> _LiNuX_: You can use jDownloader on Linux ;)
<Nece228> so can you please release two releases - kubuntu with kde 4.1 (by default) and kubuntu with kde 3.5?
<Nece228> just like kubuntu 8.04 had kubuntu kde4 and kubuntu
<Nece228> because i dont wanna say goodbye to kde 3.5 - still it has much more features and its more beautiful to me
<Nece228> :)
<The-Compiler> qwerty121: Its a download-manager which is made for RS (and other filehosters), via scripts and even OCR to read the captchas or features like wait for happy hour
<_LiNuX_> The-Compiler  How?
<The-Compiler> _LiNuX_: just download it, extract it somewhere and open the .sh-File (jdownloader.sh i think)
<_LiNuX_> ok thanks a lot
<_LiNuX_> :)
<qwerty121> The-Compiler: thanks. did n't know about it...
<qwerty121> can someone give a list of packages included in kubuntu dvd?
<djdarkman> hello, can someone tell me what this means: pkg_check_modules(GTK gtk+-2.0>=2.6) ?
<qwerty121> none? *sigh*
<djdarkman> I can't comple KGtk, because it says ** ERROR      : Could not locate Gtk2 headers, Gtk2 LD_PRELOAD library will not be built., but I have it installed
<djdarkman> (It's done with cmaker)
<favro> you need the -dev packages for GTK gtk+-2.0>=2.6
<djdarkman> yeah favro but what's it called?
<favro> hehe I dunno I'll have a quick search :)
<djdarkman> libgtk2.0-dev is not the answere
<favro> djdarkman: libgtk2.0-dev id the only one I can find...
<favro> s/id/is/
<Guest852> watch out for linux users
<Guest852> they think they are God
<Guest852> but only god is god
<favro> !ot
<ubottu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<Guest852> !priter
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about priter
<Guest852> !printer
<ubottu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<Guest852> !cups
<Guest852> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like Freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<jussi01> !botabuse
<ubottu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (type also /msg ubottu Bot). Don't use commands in the public channels if you don't know if they really exist. Also avoid adding joke/useless factoids.
<snyh> !cpus
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cpus
<snyh> >_< what's the ubottu?
<snyh> a robot?
<jussi01> !bo
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bo
<jussi01> !bot
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #kubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<favro> !bot > snyh
<ubottu> snyh, please see my private message
<snyh> uh, thanks
<snyh> !bot > favro
<ubottu> favro, please see my private message
<Lupus-SLE> 'lo, I've got what's somewhat of a small annoyance... on boot udev complains it can't find the user group vboxusers - this group doesn't exist anymire because I removed vmware, how do I get udev to stop nagging me?
<frybye> Hi - for some reason when I click on a shell script (*.sh) in Dolphin for instance it trys to start it with wine? How can I get it to just run the script??
<favro> frybye: right click the file and select   open with
<Lupus-SLE> frybye: Run it in konsole
<frybye> I know how to chae the open with - but what do I select there.. it dosent need to open with anything - just "run"
<Lupus-SLE> sh
<Lupus-SLE> Also make sure it's chmod'd to +x
<frybye> Lupus - shure I can do that but why need to ...
<favro> Lupus-SLE: the kernel module for vbox is still in use it seems
<frybye> you mean i need somehow to set open with to open with "sh" - is that an appl?
<favro> frybye: open it with /bin/bash - you'll have to browse to it
<favro> open with - browse - /bin/bash
<Lupus-SLE> favro: I don't think it is, at least it isn't showing up in lsmod
<Lupus-SLE> I'm assuming it's called vbox though... do you know what it's called?
<frybye> hang on I will have a look...
<favro> Lupus-SLE: I was thinking of the iso you need to install to make vbox work better - the name escapes me atm - look in /etc/modules
<frybye> it will let me open with "known applications" "browse" is not one of them.. sorry I am a relative noob.. bit list here..
<frybye> ok - i follow you now...
<creamdawg> ﻿join #meat
<Lupus-SLE> favro: No such place exists
<frybye> thanks favro and others...
<frybye> sorry I was a bit slow on this one...
<favro> Lupus-SLE: /etc/module.d maybe
<frybye> eh - how can I fix so that it remembers this openwith setting???
<frybye> i am in kde4.1
<Lupus-SLE> modprobe.d or modutils
<Lupus-SLE> favro: I've blacklisted it
<Lupus-SLE> I think
<favro> where was it ? _ I'm on dapper atm
<Lupus-SLE> I'll see if it works, if not I'll get the actual error message
<favro> k
<o0Chris0o> how would I install a srce package from kde-apps.orge?
<o0Chris0o> its a deb file
<favro> o0Chris0o: dpkg -i "debfile"  is the way - but it might have dependency issues
<Lupus-SLE> Right... I've got the message
<favro> k
<Lupus-SLE> udevd[1322]: lookup_group: Specified group 'vboxusers' unknown
<o0Chris0o> favro: alright, what is the name of the packge for screensavers in depository?
<favro> Lupus-SLE: the good folk in #vbox might have a  clue on that
<favro> !screensaver
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about screensaver
<favro> same here :)
<o0Chris0o> heh
<favro> o0Chris0o: kscreensaver
<favro> !info kscreensaver
<o0Chris0o> ty
<ubottu> kscreensaver (source: kdeartwork): additional screen savers released with KDE. In component main, is optional. Version 4:3.5.9-0ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 818 kB, installed size 1952 kB
<favro> !find screensaver
<ubottu> Found: gnome-screensaver, kscreensaver, libxcb-screensaver0, libxcb-screensaver0-dbg, libxcb-screensaver0-dev (and 14 others)
<favro> o0Chris0o: you're deb file might not have dep issues as well :)
<Linux_Galore> I used to know how to do this but I have forgoten how, how to you set Konqueror as the default file browser
<Linux_Galore> s/to/do/
<favro> !gutsy
<ubottu> Gutsy - ﻿Ubuntu 7.10 (Gutsy Gibbon) was the seventh release of Ubuntu. Upgrading to Gutsy:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GutsyUpgrades - Downloading: http://releases.ubuntu.com/7.10 - Features: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/710tour
<Linux_Galore> Im googling it and for some reason Om comming up dry
<favro> !konqueror
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about konqueror
<Lupus-SLE> Linux_Galore: File associations > folders and shit > something
<Lupus-SLE> Innode > directory
<Lupus-SLE> Change to konqueror
<Lupus-SLE> Bob's your uncle
<Linux_Galore> yeah I know its under file associations but what one was it that needed to be changed ?
<stdin> !dolphin
<ubottu> Dolphin, or more properly D3lphin, is the new default file manager for Kubuntu 7.10 Gutsy Gibbon. If you would like to make Konqueror your default file manager again, go to Konqueror - Settings menu - Configure Konqueror - File Associations and change the association for inode/directory and inode/system_directory to Konqueror at the top rather than Dolphin.
<stdin> ^ Linux_Galore
<The_ManU_212> hi i made a update with adept-manager (icon in kicker) it crashed with sig11 after installing all before getting the message that all was installed sucessfully (there is a small progress abr, it loads  often a window when there is a new kubuntu version to upgrade), there it crashed
<The_ManU_212> is this bad?
<The_ManU_212> how to find out if the system is ok?
<Linux_Galore> aah thanks, that is so bloody annoying
<Linux_Galore> god I hate dolphin
<favro> I removed it ..
<Fargh> linux-galore, install krusader
<Linux_Galore> I cant stand krusader either
<Linux_Galore> thats what happens when you use KDE from the first release to now heh
<Fargh> what wrong with it ?
<Linux_Galore> Fargh: its not what i want, konqueror is what I want
<Linux_Galore> Konqueror for me is like a nice pair of well worn shoes
<favro> The_ManU_212: in konsole run   sudo apt-get -f install   and look for errors
<Fargh> im reverting from windows where i was familiar with total commander.  so krusader was obvious
<The_ManU_212> favo 0 to install 0 to remove, 0 to upgrade
<favro> The_ManU_212: seems it might be ok - as another check you could run   sudo dpkg --configure -a   and look for errors
<The_ManU_212> favro: new prompt
<favro> The_ManU_212: no worries then I would think :)
<The_ManU_212> ok thx
<favro> good luck :)
<o0Chris0o> weird why am I being asked for a user name and password to log on to a drive on another computer in my home network?
<ubuntu_> format
<ubuntu_> !format
<ubottu> For help with partitioning a new install see: https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/switching/installing-partitioning.html - For partitioning programs see !GParted or !QTParted - Other partitioning topics include !fstab !home and !swap
<favro> o0Chris0o: it will be something in smb.conf
<o0Chris0o> hmm ok
<matt__> change user to share possibly
<o0Chris0o> how come my music album art isn't apart of the mp3 now? its all seperate files
<ubuntu_> i am in trouble
<ubuntu_> installed ubuntu yesterday
<ubuntu_> this morning i installed kubuntu from windows
<ubuntu_> then i tryend to format it all from windows
<ubuntu_> and now the grub file is gone and nothing starts but the live cd
<Linux_Galore> just installed Kubuntu on a HP DV5 1054 laptop, so far everything works, webcam,bluetooth keyboard etc
<Linux_Galore> not sure about wifi
<ubuntu_> !gparted
<ubottu> gparted is a !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<phar0z> Suddenly all my apps have an ugly GTK look, and my Control Center (kcontrol) --> Appearance & Themes --> GTK Styles and Fonts seems to be disappeared ...
<jussi01> !grub | ubuntu_
<ubottu> ubuntu_: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<phar0z> Though I did not remove gtk-qt-engine
<snyh> !gui
<ubottu> The graphical user interface (GUI) in Ubuntu is composed of many elements, including the !X server, a window manager, and a desktop environment such as !GNOME or !KDE (which themselves use the !GTK and !Qt toolkits respectively)
<herve_> salut à tous
<jussi01> !fr | Funnix
<ubottu> Funnix: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr
<phar0z> !nl | Funnix
<ubottu> Funnix: Nederlandstalige ondersteuning voor Ubuntu (en vers gezette koffie) is te vinden in #ubuntu-nl
<Jampiter> Hi
<Jampiter> Anyone know how to add a repository to synaptic or apt-get?
<favro> !repo > Jampiter
<ubottu> Jampiter, please see my private message
<Jampiter> Great, thanks :)
<BierSchaum> http://www.pennergame.de/change_please/2199735/
<Tm_T> BierSchaum: no spamming
<BierSchaum> http://www.pennergame.de/change_please/2199735/
<_LiNuX_> hi again i give my external HDD to my friend i don't want to have access in one folder how can do that?
<faileas> _LiNuX_: best way is to encrypt the folder somehow... either compress it with a password or pop it into a truecrypt vault i suppose?
<faileas> permissions won't work since he can change the permissions from his system
<_LiNuX_> ...
<_LiNuX_> is any programm that can do that?
<_LiNuX_> encrypt
<faileas> truecrypt?
<sTratovariuZ> hi guys when i watch a videoclip in streaming for example on megavideo, it's a bit flattened, my friends can watch the same clip in good quality, what can be my prob? thx
<sTratovariuZ> i run hardy and use ff3
<_LiNuX_> LUKS is a good program for ecryption?
<manuel__> scusate sono nuovo 1 domanda...per la configurazione di kubuntu (del tipo plugin ecc ecc) si tiene buona la guida di ubuntu???
<faileas> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<faileas> well it looks like italian to me >_>
<manuel__> ok thanks
<The_ManU_212> favro it doesnt matter if i try first apt-get install -f and then dpkg --configure -a?
<favro> The_ManU_212: packages are installed then dpkg'ed so that is the right order - like seveas said
<favro> The_ManU_212: still having trouble?
<The_ManU_212> favro so first apt-get install -f, then dpkg --configure -a and then apt-get dist-upgrade?
<favro> The_ManU_212: are you on hardy now?
<favro> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<The_ManU_212> favro no but i wanted to proof if i was wrong because Sevaes wrote first the dpkg thing and then the apt get and so i wanted to know if it is it a problem to check if all is fine, i amde FIRST the install -f thing then dpkg
<The_ManU_212> favro: yep
<favro> The_ManU_212: and you want to try the alpha ubuntu called intrepid?
<The_ManU_212> favro no
<favro> The_ManU_212: you can run those commands in any order - there is only a diff when new things are installed - so good practice is  apt-get install -f, then dpkg --configure -a
<favro> The_ManU_212: then why are you trying the dist-upgrade? - there's nothing to upgrade to
<The_ManU_212> favro ok so i did and i got a new prompt (dpkg) and all values were zero in apt-get install -f, so it should be fine
<Linux_Galore> buger!!, no Intel 5100 Wifi support in hardy and it doesnt look like Intrepid will have it either, and yes Intel have released a driver
<ubuntu> i need a program to format my harddrive
<ubuntu> i am on a live cd
<ubuntu> !format
<favro> !partition
<ubottu> For help with partitioning a new install see: https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/switching/installing-partitioning.html - For partitioning programs see !GParted or !QTParted - Other partitioning topics include !fstab !home and !swap
<dr_willis> ubuntu gparted tool can format/repartion drives.
<The_ManU_212> favro it was only because of what Seveas said
<favro> ubuntu: there are partitioners in the menu
<The_ManU_212> [12:23] <Seveas> sudo dpkg --configure -a
<The_ManU_212> [12:23] <Seveas> sudo apt-get -f install
<The_ManU_212> [12:23] <Seveas> sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<dr_willis> ubuntu or the command line tools.. depening on EXACTLY what you are wanting to do
<ubuntu> i already installed gpartiion but it does not open
<The_ManU_212> and i wasnt sure with the 1. and 2. point and i also did dist-upgrade
<favro> The_ManU_212: yep it should all be fine :)
<The_ManU_212> but tehre was nothing to upgrade and i want to sty with hardy
<favro> The_ManU_212: you can enjoy it now then :)
<ubuntu> Partition Editor is not opening!!
<ubuntu> something is wrong with my grub
<The_ManU_212> favro ok cool thx u, love the friendly ubuntu support :)
<ubuntu> already tried the ubuntu help files did not work
<The_ManU_212> btw do you know about smart values?
<favro> nope...
<The_ManU_212> favro: do you know where i can ask its a question about some special values
<dr_willis> ubuntu grub boot loader is one issue.. formating filesystems/repartitioning is a very different issue. You Might want to clarify exactly what the problem is.
<ubuntu> ok here we go
<ubuntu> i installed ubuntu yesterday from the live cd
<ubuntu> then i tried to change it to kde but it behaved weird so i shut the pc down, restarted in windows an from there i downloaded kubuntu
<favro> The_ManU_212: are you using a programming language?
<ubuntu> when i had burn the cd, a message came up telling me i could install kubuntu as a program in windows so i did,
<ubuntu> then it restarted and asked me if i wnated to start in windows or in ubuntu, i said windows
<The_ManU_212> favro in which way? i get the values with smartmontools, the health staus itself is ok, but some special values are high, i googled but found no answer
<ubuntu> then a new message came up asking me if i wanted to start windows or kubuntu
<ubuntu> i took windows again
<favro> The_ManU_212: hard disk smarts - maybe in #hardware
<ubuntu> it started well, then i check the drives and ubuntu was installed in a separate partition of the drive
<ubuntu> kubuntu was installed inside my windows partition
<The_ManU_212> favro thx :)
<favro> np
<ubuntu> so i decided to erase both partitioning them from windows and then do a clean install of kubuntu in a separate partition
<ubuntu> but then hell started, it said something wnet wrong and that i had to restart so i did, but then this message came up "grub error 17" and nothing happens
<azarel> hello
<ubuntu> that was the long version of why i want to format my drives, coz my grub is working weird
<dr_willis> ubuntu  you want to totally whipe out the whole hard - eraseing it competely? Loseing both windows and linux?
<azarel> I have a question ... how can i install audio and video codecs in KDE4.1.1 ?
<ubuntu> i got 2 drives, the one with windows in it is just ntfs windows nothing else in it
<ubuntu> i want to clean those with linux in it
<favro> azarel: you'll have to go to #kubuntu-kde4 for that
<azarel> ok i try there tnx
<dr_willis> ubuntu - 'clean' as in delete the linux partitions?
<dr_willis> ubuntu leaving windows alone?
<ubuntu> by the moment yes
<dr_willis> Most likely gparted on the live cd  can do that. BUT you will need to unmount the linux partitions  (from the gparted menus) if they are mounted - to change them around.
<dr_willis> If you wish to install ubuntu - you do NOT need to delete them beforhand. YOu can tell the installer to install to them.
<ubuntu> i tried a minut ago to reinstall kubuntu, and when it was at 98 % it said something was wrong with the grub and that it was a fatal error
<dr_willis> You want the 2nd hd to be all linux?
<ubuntu> but the installer did not work
<dr_willis> Grub issue is proberly not related to 'formating the hard drives' at all.
<ubuntu> i thought so too, and i tried to fix the grub, but that did not work either
<ubuntu> when i write in the console to open the grub file it says there is none
<dr_willis> do you even get a grub menu at all?
<ubuntu> no i do not
<ubuntu> the pc starts, it check the drives and then it says loading grub 1.5
<ubuntu> error 17 and it stays there forever
<dr_willis> Grub error 17 - is  discussed here  --> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=442945
<dr_willis> seems to be LBA related.. We been seeing a lot of LBA related issues in here over the last few days
<Jampiter> Hi
<Jampiter> How do I install KDE4, MAKING SURE it's 4.1?
<Jampiter> I try the instructions on the website and it installs 4.0, not 4.1.1
<jussi01> Jampiter: jump over to #kubuntu-kde4 and read the link in the topic
<Jampiter> I tried that, It installs 4.0
<dr_willis> Jampiter,  enable the ppa repos. in the topic/url  of #kubuntu-kde4 says
<dr_willis> ive instaled kde4.1 from those ppa repos.
<jussi01> Jampiter: but please ask further questions in #kubuntu-kde4
<Jampiter> Ok
<o0Chris0o> :D
<o0Chris0o> my fps on my FPS game is low compared to windows, I have an nvidia 8600gt
<dr_willis> what game. :)
<o0Chris0o> Urban Terror :)
<o0Chris0o> a mod, free game, based off quake 3
<dr_willis> Egads i suck at that game. :)
<dr_willis> I sit there shooting someone.. they run up and kill me....
<dr_willis> :)
<o0Chris0o> heh :) yeah I was like that too
<dr_willis> Ive never noticed any FPS differances. - could be due to differances in nvidia drivers i guess
<dr_willis> I got an 8800gtsxxx
<o0Chris0o> yeah, I think so too, cool
<o0Chris0o> I want to get the new 9400
<dr_willis> I dont even need the power of this 8800
<dr_willis> last thingi want is a louder/hotter video card. :P
<jussi01> !ot
<ubottu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<o0Chris0o> lol
<o0Chris0o> sorry ubottu bot maker :D
<o0Chris0o> lol
<Eeyore> Hi, how do I change what is done when I attach a camera/USB-device (e.g. "open in new window", "import photos is digikam", etc.)
<dvoid> is there any repo or webpage where i can get precompiled kde4 plasmoids for kubuntu 8.04?
<jussi01> dvoid: try asking in #kubuntu-kde4
<dvoid> oh didt know about that channel ;)
<DexterF> hi
<DexterF> need to change the password on a box, no live cd or such available. can I do the "init=/bin/bash" thing on kubuntu like with any other distro and then run passwd <user>?
<dr_willis> I think that will work DexterF
<dr_willis> or use the singleuser mode/option at the end.
<dr_willis> the init=/bin/bash is a little hardcore
<ganastasiou> hello everyone
<DexterF> wont the single user mode ask for the passwd, too?
<dr_willis> i though it went to root.
<dr_willis> Ive  not used it in months. i dont rember
<DexterF> hm, well, ill check that out, thanks.
<dr_willis> I never 'not have a live cd' :)
<favro> it doesn't unless you've set a root password
<DexterF> nother thing: pulled libdvdcss from medibuntu, kaffeine still complains "disc encrypted cant play blah". smplayer plays it alright. how comm kaffeine won't use the lib?
<dr_willis> but that voids the warrenty. :)
<DexterF> favro: good
<DexterF> dr_willis: ah, should have provided her with a disc... pulled a friend over from the evil MS empire :) still some edges to smooth
<dr_willis> I got a USB thumbdrive set up with netbootin :) so i can boot/install from it now
<s0101> is there anyway to mount my sony ericsson K530 with ubuntu when i plug in the cable nothing hapends ut the phone says that it is connected
<DexterF> s0101: in order to do what? use it as a modem, or usb mass storage, syncing...?
<dr_willis> on some phones you must select USB mode  to get them seen as a usb storage gizmo
<DexterF> like on my w810i for example. syncing here only via bluetooth, not by cable. haven't tried that yet tho.
<s0101> i want to use mas storage
<s0101> i need to add a java aplication
<DexterF> s0101: does the phone ask you which mode to enter when plugging the cable?
<s0101> i have chosen usb mode of course
<s0101> i have 2 sony ericsson none of them work
<s0101> after i chose usb it says the cable is pluged pls do not remove erc
<s0101> etc
<DexterF> s0101: so KDE doesn't ask you "found this and that, what do you wanna do"? on a terminal, check "sudo blkid" and see if something new is there that's not your hard disk.
<DexterF> try lsusb, too, see if your phone appears in there.
<s0101> kde dont ask anything i know it has before i changed ubuntu to hardy heron and in terminal it says
<s0101> /dev/sda1: UUID="c8d80e1a-ec2c-40ca-8a5e-52aa55e5d7c8" TYPE="ext3"
<s0101> /dev/sda5: TYPE="swap" UUID="09af47e2-b52f-41cd-a0ed-7f7eb530e439"
<s0101> when i use the 2nd comand it says
<s0101> Bus 005 Device 001: ID 0000:0000
<s0101> Bus 004 Device 001: ID 0000:0000
<s0101> Bus 003 Device 001: ID 0000:0000
<s0101> Bus 002 Device 003: ID 046d:c510 Logitech, Inc.
<s0101> Bus 002 Device 001: ID 0000:0000
<s0101> Bus 001 Device 001: ID 0000:0000
<jussi01> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<s0101> sry
<s0101> i dont have a clue
<s0101> why cant ubuntu connect with a mobile phone ?
<sTratovariuZ> hi guys when i watch a videoclip in streaming for example on megavideo, it's a bit flattened, my friends can watch the same clip in good quality, what can be my prob? thx
<sTratovariuZ> i run hardy and use ff3
 * dr_willis wonders what 'flattened' means
<dr_willis> megavideo.com here seems to be jsut 'dating web site ads'
<sTratovariuZ> http://www.thefreedictionary.com/flattened
<dr_willis> i cant even et anything to play - under windows/firefox
<sTratovariuZ> dr_willis: the figures are a bit flat
<dr_willis> You mean to say the  ratio of the videos are   shortened vertically over what they should be  - making people look fat and so forth?
<sTratovariuZ> yes but horizontally
<sTratovariuZ> so people look thiner than they are
<sTratovariuZ> what could that be?
<dr_willis> Given that i cant even get a single video to play on their site.. and they are using flash.. I would guess some flash quirk
<dr_willis> http://www.megavideo.com/?v=WG346RZT
<sTratovariuZ> alright that's what i thought but i unistall and re-install it from the repos many times... nothing
<sTratovariuZ> it's always "flattened" :D
<dr_willis> Uninstall/Reinstalling is a 'windows last ditch attempt to fix things'  method. that RARELY if ever fix's things under linux
<sTratovariuZ> this is what someone here suggested...
<sTratovariuZ> anyway the link you gave me works well and the ratio is fine
<dr_willis> videos look fine here for me also.
<dr_willis> compareing identical videos on linux and windows box's
 * dr_willis lerned to click the Play button in the Middle of the video.. to play the things...
<sTratovariuZ> i'll give you a link in one sec
<dr_willis> that site has wayy to many 'find a date in your area' ads.....
<Glady> lol
<sTratovariuZ> yes well they have to get some money out of ads
<dr_willis> They aint gettting much $$ from me.
<sTratovariuZ> neither from me though :D
<dr_willis> of course Im not their target audiance.
<dr_willis> married, 40,  i dont date a lot. :)
<Glady> imagine married 45
<dr_willis> at least those old X-10.com ads that flooded the internet years ago.. were SOMTHING i actually could use/want :)
<dr_willis> of course with my adblocker stuff.. i dont see a lot of banner ads these days
<sTratovariuZ> im trying to access the clip i want but its taking ages
<Glady> what clip is that
<Glady> maybe I can help
<Glady> be specific
<Glady> it is very general stuff this morning
<clyrrad> any of you running the latest version of Pidgin?  If so were you able to get it as a .deb package or did you have to build it from source?
<sTratovariuZ> Glady: i'm trying to open a particular clip so i can copy its link here and dr_willis can open it, watch and tell me if its video clip's ratio aspect is the same as mine, thus i don't have a prob, if he sees it better, ivegot a prob
<sTratovariuZ> *his video clip's ratio aspect
<Glady> what is a video clip's ratio aspect
<sTratovariuZ> it's shortened horizontally
<sTratovariuZ> look http://www.megavideo.com/?v=Q9L16NQ0
<sTratovariuZ> i couldn't open the one i wanted so here's another one that seems the same
<sTratovariuZ> dr_willis: http://www.megavideo.com/?v=Q9L16NQ0
<Glady> it is party poker
<sTratovariuZ> do you guys see it shortened horizontally also or not?
<Glady> gambling online
<sTratovariuZ> party poker ?? o.O
<Glady> r u guys iatlians
<Glady> mammaia
<sTratovariuZ> what u talkin about? o.O
<sTratovariuZ> anyway, if you can help i appreciate it if you can't please stop bothering
<dr_willis> its the video file dude
<sTratovariuZ> ah alright
<sTratovariuZ> so i don't have a prob
<sTratovariuZ> it's just the video itself that it's not good quality
<sTratovariuZ> right?
<sTratovariuZ> and what about the horizontal lines during the video? do you see them also?
<Glady> dont click on that link
<Glady> jesus
<tiger0007> всем привет скажите кто нить делал настройку ресивера prof dvbs 1100 usb под kubuntu 8.04?
<Tm_T> !ru | tiger0007
<ubottu> tiger0007: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<univaldo> hello
<o0Chris0o> having problems getting teamspeak to work on my website
<o0Chris0o> headset
<o0Chris0o> I try testing my mic, but I don't get anything
<Glady> ok
<Glady> sound is alright here
<Glady> thats why
<Glady> hand by hand
<tess> y'a qq'un ?
<ccoffey> I have some KDE4 questions, should i ask here, or in a KDE4 channel?
<tess> thiink it's egal, but there doesn't seem to be many peaple by there, and i'm a new in kubuntu
<astromme> There is a #kubuntu-kde4 channel for kde4 issues in kubuntu. There is also a #kde for general kde3/kde4 things
<astromme> ccoffey: ^^ above was for you
<ccoffey> astromme: cool, what is was looking for
<o0Chris0o> having some problems setting up my usb headset for teamspeak
<lnx> hallo
<lnx> wo bin ich?
<ign0ramus> !de | lnx
<ubottu> lnx: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<lnx> ich will windows installieren, geht aber nich :/
<fsdf> hello
<lnx> hello
<fsdf> you server rfi cannel
<fsdf> :S
<o0Chris0o> !xorg
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<XVampireX> Is 64bit KDE4 remix stable?
<fsdf> !help
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #kubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Jampiter> Hi, how would I go about ripping the Kubuntu CD into an ISO?
<EagleScreen> use K3b
<Jampiter> Any other way? I don't have K3b installed right now
<EagleScreen> do u need another programm for Linux or Windows?
<o0Chris0o>  hello, anyone care to help me with my nvidia 8600 gt card? I want to configure my xorg manually
<Jampiter> Ah, It's opening
<Jampiter> Turned out I had it installed but not in the menu
<Jampiter> o0Chris0o: How new are you to Linux?
<EagleScreen> it is in K menu -> Multimedia
<Jampiter> If you're not experienced, editing xorg.conf manually is not a good idea
<Jampiter> I'm actually in GNOME at the no
<Jampiter> mo
<Jampiter> I opened it with the terminal
<o0Chris0o> pretty much new, but I I have done it before, and its been awhile since I been using linux
<EagleScreen> o0Chris0o look for drivers in nvidia website
<Jampiter> ...How do I rip the disk in K3b?
<EagleScreen> Copy CD
<EagleScreen> and in the options select Only create image
<EagleScreen> choose the image destination and ready
<Jampiter> Excellent :)
<Jampiter> Thanks :D
<ccoffey> apt-get build-dep <package> is handy. is there an equivalent for aptitude?
<Guest7425> kubuntu-es
<o0Chris0o> EagleScreen: alright downloaded the new drivers, but....how do I install it
<Guest7425> español
<EagleScreen> o0Chris0o what extension and name does it have?
<goyo> ayuda en español
<o0Chris0o> ahh lets see
<EagleScreen> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<goyo> ok
<o0Chris0o> .run
<EagleScreen> try running it
<o0Chris0o> lol
<o0Chris0o> if I knew how to
<o0Chris0o> I would
<EagleScreen> open a shell where the folder is located (F4)
<o0Chris0o> yup already open
<EagleScreen> i supuse it needs root permissions
<EagleScreen> first run "chmod +x its_name.run" for make it executable
<EagleScreen> after run "sudo ./its_name.run"
<o0Chris0o> k 1 sec
<DexterF> how can I enter japanese signs with a normal us keyboard?
<DexterF> or even better: is there some app to draw signs by mouse/tablet that does on the fly ocr?
<ign0ramus> DexterF: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SCIM
<starenka> hi, what's the metapackage name for kde-4? tried it, but wanna remove it... (using kde3.x)
<DexterF> ign0ramus: thanks
<ign0ramus> kde4-core
<ign0ramus> DexterF: np
<starenka> ign0ramus: thanx
<ign0ramus> :)
<starenka> "not installed"
<starenka> :))
<ign0ramus> ...and you tried uninstalling simply "kde4"?
<DexterF> ign0ramus: you ever used that? I set up a kubuntu box for a friend who studies japanese and quite frankly, I know next to jack about japanese signs
<ign0ramus> DexterF: i have not.
<DexterF> i see
<starenka> ign0ramus: also not installed :))
<ign0ramus> starenka: hmmm... i would then go into Adept, check the box for only packages you currently have installed, and search for 'kde4'
<ign0ramus> it's in there somewhere :)
<o0Chris0o> how do I go to a folder fromw ithin a terminal
<mooperd> Hi, I just installed kubuntu on my macbook. I have installed the wireless with ndiswrapper but knetwork manager is not picking up the wlan0 device
<ign0ramus> o0Chris0o: cd command
<o0Chris0o> kk
<ign0ramus> o0Chris0o: example would be " cd ~/Desktop"
<o0Chris0o> k ty
<o0Chris0o> what does the sh command do
<ign0ramus> o0Chris0o: it executes binary files
<o0Chris0o> alright
<o0Chris0o> figured that out now :D
<ign0ramus> o0Chris0o: if you have a .run file, you want to use "sudo sh file.run"
<ign0ramus> mooperd: http://www.pingtrip.com/weblog/2008/04/kubuntu-on-a-macbook-pro
<o0Chris0o> how do I get out of x and install a driver and have access to IRC
<marek_> hello, what tool are you using for programming in C++ ?
<ign0ramus> o0Chris0o: why do you need to log out of x to do that
<starenka> ign0ramus: i "uninstalled kde4 via adept" nevertheless i can still run it :)))
<o0Chris0o> I am installing the latest nvidia drivers
<ign0ramus> starenka: weird :/
<ign0ramus> o0Chris0o: ctrl+alt+f1 will take you to text-only mode
<ign0ramus> !programming
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about programming
<o0Chris0o> alright, how do I access IRC?
<ign0ramus> !code
<ubottu> Programming editors/suites: Terminal-based: vi/vim, emacs - KDE: Kate, KDevelop, Quanta+, Umbrello - GNOME: gvim, gedit, anjuta, eclipse, netbeans, pida
<ign0ramus> o0Chris0o: depends on your client... if you only have a gui client, then x is necessary
<ign0ramus> starenka: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=677588
<marek_> do you know maybe DevC from Windows??
<marek_> I'm looking for something  similar, but for Kubuntu
<ign0ramus> marek_: http://sourceforge.net/projects/dev-cpp/
<starenka> ign0ramus: awsome!!! can you help w/ gettinf rid of gnome too? :))
<ign0ramus> starenka: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=21647
<makomania> how do i make ntfs to be mount on every boot
<starenka> makomania: put it into /etc/fstab
<makomania> starenka: can you please tell me how to do that please..
<ign0ramus> !fstab
<ubottu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<ign0ramus> starenka: i believe the basic package is 'ubuntu-desktop'
<starenka> makomania: #/dev/sda1  /windows/c  ntfs-3g  defaults  0 0   where sdax is being the partiotion /windows.... being created mountpoint]
<starenka> makomania: dont use the # - it means comment
<starenka> makomania: kdesu kate /etc/fstab   let you edit the file
<starenka> ign0ramus: thx.. well i tried this once and cancelled, because it has shown me loaads of packages to remove and i'm pretty sure some where used by some apps i use.. also apps i use would be removed...
<ign0ramus> starenka: yeah, apt tends to do that... you can always reinstall the packages you want to keep, and they won't bring back 'ubuntu-desktop'...
<starenka> ign0ramus: and yes :))) ubuntu-dekstop is not isntalled :)))
<starenka> darn
<ign0ramus> starenka: hmmm... then you may just want to keep gnome because like you said, a ton of apps depend on it
<starenka> :(
<starenka> ok
<starenka> thx for help, m8
<ign0ramus> np :)
<makomania> starenka: I opened the file fstab but i'm confused here Camt understand any thing
<ign0ramus> !fstab | makomania  Please read and you will understand
<ubottu> makomania  Please read and you will understand: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<ign0ramus> !fstab
<ign0ramus> ubottu: you are slow today :)
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ign0ramus> !botsnack
<ubottu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<legolas99> hola
<legolas99> someono knows how could i see videos at amarok?
<ign0ramus> legolas99: http://www.kde-apps.org/content/show.php?content=41435 Don't be surprised if it doesn't work well
<ign0ramus> legolas99: You may just want to wait until Amarok2 is stable
<legolas99> yhanx so much man!!!
<danboid> We're getting a new 750GB HD for a server and my co-worker is talking of splitting it into two partitions with the justification of smaller partitiins make for faster access times. Is there any noticeable speed difference attained through doing this or is it bull?
<ign0ramus> np
<legolas99> but how i install it?
<ign0ramus> danboid: it is true to a point, but depending the size of the drive and the rpms, the difference may be minimal
<ign0ramus> danboid: if you are using something like NTFS, the difference in speed will be greater than that of ext2 or 3, mostly because of the way files are organized
<danboid> So there would be a noticeable difference for NTFS?
<ign0ramus> danboid: possibly.  it will be faster, benchmark-wise, but i don't know if you'd really 'feel' the difference
<penguiniator> If both partitions are mounted and in use, you probably won't see any benefit. You still have only one read/write head for each platter.
<ign0ramus> danboid: this may help explain: http://partition.radified.com/partitioning_2.htm
<lenea> hey all. i've got a problem. after installing virtualbox i also installed the package virtualbox-ose-modules-386. after rebooting nothing works anymore, i've lost my 3D acceleration, my sound, and my graphics tablet. any idea what happened? thanks !!!!
<ign0ramus> lenea: does it return if you uninstall?
<lenea> ign0ramus : nope, unfortunately
<ign0ramus> lenea: if you are just using Vbox for personal use, you should download the PHEL version from Sun
<lenea> ign0ramus : it's not that i care about that anymore. right now i just want my system the way it was ^_^
<ign0ramus> lenea: i've never heard of that happening before... lemme see
<danboid> lenea: virtualbox needs a kernel module/ patched kernel to run properly and so ubuntu installed a new kernel which messed up your gfx etc
<ign0ramus> lenea: can you boot into a different kernel from grub?
<lenea> ign0ramus : i don't know, i'll try
<lenea> brb
<ForgeAus> sure lenea
<ForgeAus> you can boot into any kernel you like even if its a non-linux one!
<ForgeAus> that doesn't guarantee your installed software will work with a different kernel however...
<jozef_> Hello
<ForgeAus> hey Jozef
<jozef_> I started IRC and I don't understand where I'm
<jozef_> :)
<ForgeAus> your in a channel
<ForgeAus> IRC is organized in "chatrooms" called channels
<jozef_> Yet I understand
<ForgeAus> this one happens to be related to the Kubuntu Operating System
<ign0ramus> jozef_: You are using Konversation, which by default takes you to #Kubuntu channel on irc.freenode.net
<jozef_> Is that only one channel?
<jozef_> on one world?
<ForgeAus> (ign0ramus not just Kubuntu interestingly enough)
<ForgeAus> no joezef
<jozef_> józef ;)
<ForgeAus> there are many more IRC servers and many more channels on them
<jozef_> :o
<ign0ramus> !irc | Jozef_
<ubottu> Jozef_: A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<jozef_> And what's name of this channel?
<lenea> that worked. i just booted in my previous kernel and i've got everything back. thanks alot for the help. i really owe you one guys
<ForgeAus> this one is mostly for support with as I said, the Kubuntu Linux operating system
<jozef_> I'm working on ubuntu :) How can I change a channel
<ForgeAus> (I think andLinux by default also brings people here, among a few other possible ways of getting konversation)
<faileas> ForgeAus: i think thats a mistake ;p
<faileas> jozef_: /join #channel
<jozef_> ops,
 * faileas kinda likes irc being all esoteric
<jozef_> how can I search channel??
<faileas> jozef_: you'll need to know the channel name, obviously, and replace #channel with it
<ForgeAus> uh sorry I'm not sure wha you mean by esoteric
<jozef_> ok, sorry :)
<faileas> ForgeAus: if you don't know how to use it, you shouldn't be using it ;p
<ForgeAus> jozef try typing: /join #Ubuntu
<ign0ramus> jozef_: you can search for different channels/topics here http://searchirc.com/
<ign0ramus> faileas: then no one would have ever learned
<ForgeAus> lol faileas :)... we all have to start somewhere
 * faileas is wiery of suggesting the standard list command on freenode
<faileas> ign0ramus: i started off at a smaller server ;p
<ForgeAus> yes using /list these days isn't such a great idea unless its a small server...
<alfonso> Kubuntu vs Ubuntu, who is better?
<ign0ramus> alfonso: where are you right now? ;)
<alfonso> kubuntu
<ForgeAus> many even block it and/or /dns and/or /links commands too....
<ign0ramus> alfonso: there you go ;)   Seriously though, it's a matter of preference.  And many people run both
<ign0ramus> I happen to love KDE
<ForgeAus> alfonzo, the true answer is neither...
<alfonso> uhmmm
<alfonso> ok
<faileas> alfonso: matter of whichever you feel better with
<ForgeAus> I personally favour Kubuntu, but Gnome is right... for some (its also less headache with ppl that insist on basing dependancies on gnome packages :(... )
<ForgeAus> imho Gnome is also quite ugly ... but then themes can be changed...
<faileas> i prefer KDE. my gnome installs get modded to be more windows like >_>
<faileas> programme menu at bottom left, everything on one bar ;p
<ForgeAus> hehe faileas, my KDE I tend to windows-ize it some :) one of the things I like about it
<starenka> kde 3.5 is funky
<faileas> my KDE is almost stock, black theme with mods to make it actually usable
<ign0ramus> I actually started on KDE because they said it was more intuitive if you come from a Windows background
<ForgeAus> ie double-click mouse, autohide panel... among others..
<faileas> my dad hates it, which is good ;p
<ForgeAus> I'd agree ign0ramus
<ForgeAus> KDE is more mac-friendly too
<faileas> eww
 * faileas hates OS x
<ForgeAus> (you can set a menubar at the top of the screen same way mac does)
<ign0ramus> OS X is BSD-based
<ForgeAus> (as well as you can use baghira theme, etc.)
<ForgeAus> yes
<ign0ramus> its like our retarded cousin
<ForgeAus> well its a hybrid BSD/Mach kernel
<jozef_> I was using KDE, when I have mandriva on disk, but from this school year I using Gnome on Ubuntu, and I'm very happy:)
<ign0ramus> but she sure is pretty!
<ForgeAus> (called xnu from memory)
<faileas> ign0ramus: my issues are for most part UI based ironically. i LOVE how it handles installation of software tho
<ign0ramus> drag n drop
<faileas> yup
<jozef_> What You come from?
<faileas> on the other hand, i hate the rest of it
<jozef_> :) Sorry for my english :)
<ign0ramus> faileas: I find it way too restrictive
<faileas> KDE is so much nicer *g*
<faileas> jozef_: singapore, used to live in england a bit, and france a few months ;p
<ign0ramus> I wish KDE 4.1 was usable at this point
<faileas> i can wait ;p
<ForgeAus> personally I don't think mac looks any nicer... its just more grey, with a nice dock bar...
<ForgeAus> yeah I like how it uses folders as apps that way
 * faileas is tempted to try LXDE though
<ForgeAus> well it is USABLE just not "there" yet imho...
<ign0ramus> ForgeAus: you are right.  I'm just mad... it looks *so * nice
<ForgeAus> LXDE is XP-like right?
<jozef_> ?
<faileas> yeah
<faileas> and lightweight
 * faileas is considering running that on the debian or ubuntu server i'm setting up next week
<ForgeAus> I don't like the way kde4's taskbar looks kinda Vista-like
<ForgeAus> and isn't runnable as a separate app from plasma
<ign0ramus> ForgeAus: again, easily changable... but so many bugs to work out
<ForgeAus> yes well there are other taskbar themes
<faileas> its an older box, mainly for file serving and downloads but would be nice to be able to use it as a spare net access system
<ForgeAus> but sofar the ones I have/see are pretty much all grey/black
<ign0ramus> I'm holding off on the Intrepid download... have you seen how this channel get flooded with people with usability issues?
<faileas> nothing wrong with black ;p
<faileas> ign0ramus: my policy with updates is to wait till the screaming stops
<ign0ramus> faileas: it might be a while... no KDE3 by default any more... :(
<faileas> my hardy based laptop will probably be running hardy about 2-3 months after intrepid comes out
<ForgeAus> hehe faileas, black is ok for some but I'm not interested...
<faileas> ForgeAus: !
<faileas> hell i even have green on black for all my terminals ;p
<ForgeAus> more a blue (and/or yellow) fan here...
<ForgeAus> ahh yes green on black, how oldskool or Matrix of you :)
<ForgeAus> lemme guess you have a hercules graphics adaptor lying around somewhere? :)
<ign0ramus> hsha
<ubuntu_> hi all
<ign0ramus> hi dr nick!
<ForgeAus> not that I"m complaining green on black is kewl...
<ForgeAus> (although many monochrome/CGA monitors that were hercules card compatible had different modes ie white on black, the obvious one, green on black, or orange on black)
<ForgeAus> but THAT.... is mostly history... thankfully :)
<mbahamonde> hi, i just installed kubuntu on vmware and there is a very annoying dialog that is driving me crazy: it says that propietary drivers are currently in use to make the computer work properly and it keeps popping up. how can i disable this?
<Zer0Freak> hi all
<Shadowkllr> hello guys
<ForgeAus> kinda like a "why did the dinosaur cross the road" joke ... would be "why did the EGA PC run DOS?" - "Because Linux wasn't invented then" rofl :)
<Shadowkllr> lawl
<ForgeAus> (of course I'm not sure if thats entirely true I was just kidding)
<Shadowkllr> anyone have any experience with nmap?
<cknowles> I think I have just formatted the wrong harddrive which was previously in NTFS and changed it to EXT3..... is there a chance I will be able to recover my data?
<cknowles> no wait, it was already in EXT3
<faileas> cknowles: *maybe* you can use testdisk
<starenka> Shadowkllr: what do you need?
<cknowles> ok thanks, shall see what happens
<faileas> cknowles: its saved my butt before, but depends on how much was overwritten
<Shadowkllr> nm, i'm in the ubuntu channel too, and i just figured it out
<reisei> Hello folks!
<posonty> hola
<posonty> alguien habla español
<posonty> por favor
<posonty> necesito ayuda
<posonty> helppppppppp
<jussi01> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<posonty> hola
<posonty> alguien habla español
<joshuajtl> hey folks, my gtk apps (firefox for example) are not using my kde looks... (using kde 3)
<jussi01> posonty: type: /join #kubuntu-es
<joshuajtl> i just read somewhwere that kubuntu is 1 month away from being a strictloy kde4 distro?
<Fargh> whats a good ftp program thats stable under kubuntu ?
<Fargh> tried gftp and kftpgrabber
<Fargh> both crashes often
<penguiniator> hmm... I use gftp all the time without issue... try fireftp... have a look at http://linuxreviews.org/software/ftp-clients/
<ronnie_> hi, I'm going to try out ubuntu/studio, on a pentium4 desktop, which version do i download?= (ISO) or (torrent) both i386 = )
<Eeyore> ik heb wat schelpen in m'n hand
<ronnie_> wish they had a kubuntu/studio = (
<faileas> ronnie_: unless you have a torrent client? iso
<ronnie_> I just have normal high speed through bell (phone-line)
<ronnie_> I'll go with the ISO, umm does kde 4 come with any new games, multimedia software, or only alot nicer desktop, same packages?
<Fieldy> imo not really, just looks different/slicker. im not very impressed
<ronnie_> ok thx won't bother switching till 8.10 gets released, only wanted it to explore different packages (heavy on multimedia) thats why I'm trying ubuntu/studio first time = )
<ngirard__> Hi all. Has anybody succeeded in importing contacts from kaddressbook to GMail ?
<xomp> is it possible to install KDE 3.5.8 along with Gnome and not have applications from each DE showing up in each others applists?
<ronnie_> I'm gonna try out the new buggy Intrepid kubuntu, is the latest version alpha4, the higher number meaning most recent?
<IppatsuMan> ronnie_: the latest version is alpha 6
<ForgeAus> I guess so
<ronnie_> oh theres a 6 kewl K ill try it, thx = )   old desktop don't matter if it dosent work properly
<ngirard__> Hi all. Has anyone used GCALDaemon with kaddressbook ?
<guillermo> hi
<guillermo> i just installed kubuntu from windows
<guillermo> how do i do uninstall it?
<guillermo> !uninstall
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about uninstall
<guillermo> !uninstal
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about uninstal
<matias> holaassss
<guillermo> !format
<ubottu> For help with partitioning a new install see: https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/switching/installing-partitioning.html - For partitioning programs see !GParted or !QTParted - Other partitioning topics include !fstab !home and !swap
<guillermo> !uninstall
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about uninstall
<ronnie_> ok I just downloaded alpha6, but it says alternate is that the wrong one?
<ForgeAus> the alternate one isn't a livecd is just an (text-mode) install one I think
<ForgeAus> its not necessarily wrong, depends on what your after
<ronnie_> well just the full version of intrepid a;pha6, dosent matter if it loads in text mode
<ForgeAus> that CD afaik can install the full Interpid Alpha 6
<ForgeAus> or DVD or whtaever it is
<ForgeAus> as to what you consider "full" ...
<ForgeAus> is another compliated story entirely
<ronnie_> k thx giving it a try , well I have a cd burner but only a dvd rom so can't burn a dvd = )
<Fargh_> is there a default sfv checker in kubuntu ?
<jussi01> sfv?
<jussi01> ronnie_: for help with intrepid, please ask in #ubuntu+1
<jussi01> doh!!
<jussi01> Fargh: sfv checker?
<Fargh_> yes
<Fargh_> similar to md5
<carlosthem> kio
<yurimxpxman> I'd like to get a DV camera.. is there anything I need to be aware of when I get one? (as far as compatibility with GNU/Linux)
<Bsims> How do I update my menus in kde its not doing it automaticaly... and Yes I have menu installed
<bringas> holaa
<DexterF> friend of mine is on kopete/icq but invisible to me. shouldn't be. how come?
<DexterF> (fresh install, no router, pppoe)
<bringas> hi a irc in spanish  for kubuntu? i need help please!
<DexterF> #kubuntu-es I think
<bringas> thanks man
<DexterF> np
<DexterF> and how come libxine-ffmpeg isnt installed by default?
<jabapyth> my computer stopped doing the Graphical Login.....it now gives me a terminal. How do i get that back?
<jabapyth> hmm
<LeeJunFan> well first jabapyth - wait for an answer for a while longer.
<Guest43558> #kubuntu-es.
<poon> [Mass Message] Inj
<ngirard__> Hi all, i'm about to leave from home during 1 week, and I need to access my box via ssh. Surprisingly enough, i'm not able any more to connect to a remote machine
<ngirard__> I get: Permission denied (publickey,password)
<ngirard__> I'm sure I typed the right username/password
<_Shade_> hi there
<ngirard__> The trick is, i can open an ssh connection from a LAN machine
<_Shade_> i just installed a new harddisk, and it has been recognized as 40gb while it's 160gb. It's 40 gigs in bios although gparted says it's 160. Is it safe to install linux on it at its full capacity then?
<juan_> hello
<christian__> plis ubuntu in espanish chanel
<christian__> cual es e lchanel de ubuntu en spain
<Bauldrick> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<Darkrift2> how do i make konq my filemanager instead of dolphin?
<adz21c> Darkrift2: need to change the file association for directories if I remember correctly
<Darkrift2> ahhh
<Darkrift2> i forgot this isnt windows.... folders are files too lol
<adz21c> ;-)
<Darkrift2> well, folders isnt listed as a file type :S
<adz21c> node?
<adz21c> yea it comes under node, directory
<Darkrift2> fuond it :)
<Darkrift2> but search didnt find it :S
<adz21c> weird .. finds it in kde4 atleast :-)
<Darkrift2> yeah, search must be broken, still doesnt find it, even though im looking at it
<adz21c> :P
<_Progress_> hi, i try to install kubuntu-kde4-desktop from launchpad repo but i get: E: Broken packages
<_Progress_> http://code-bg.com/1784
<_Progress_> https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-members-kde4/+archive/+index?start=0&batch=75 i try this
<dr_willis>  I installed from the ppa repos just earlier today. You did  update/upgrade/ then installed the kde4 dekstop package?
<affan> hello everyone... how do i find out which graphics card i have... i think i have Nvidia 5200 but how can i confirm?
<dr_willis> lspci command gives a lot of info affan , or open up the case and look.
<affan> thanks dr_willis
<SiDi> Hello
<affan> hello SiDi
<SiDi> May any of you tell me two things pls : how to see hidden directories in kde and send me a screeny of the .kde/ directory?
<SiDi> I'm trying to help a guy having trouble to read DVDs with kaffeine/vlc all of a sudden
<SiDi> but i know nothing of KDE :P
<SiDi> Something else.. whats likely to happen if i do "mv ~/.kde ~/.kdebackup", restart my x serv, and then do "mv ~/.kdebackup ~/.kde" ?
<Guest2441> How do i install mp3 codec ?
<Guest2441> Can anyone help me ?
<chris______> guest: add/remove applications
<chris______> type ubuntu restrict in the search box
<chris______> install ubuntu restricted extras
<chris______> or kubuntu ofc
<Guest2441> thanks !
<chris______> i have freshly formatted a ext2 partitions now i dont have permission to write to it... whats wrong?
<carlos> He is possible to use “java 1.6.0 or superior” in “ubuntu 8,04 hardy”?
<rgreening> how did you mount it? Read-only? Or is it even mounted?
<siegie> ext2 is een filesystem without journal. Why don't you use ext3
<chris______> rgreening: i just klicked it:)
<chris______> i want to share it with other OSes... and read reports that windows sometimes messes up ext3 partitions
<chris______> so i have to mount it in the console?
<rgreening> chris: to share with windows, not sure how etx2 will help.
<chris______> rgreening: there are drivers for win+ext2
<rgreening> oh.. good enuf then . :)
<carlos> Excuse me for i am Spanish and i translate. -
<carlos> He is possible to use “java 1.6.0 or superior” in “ubuntu 8,04 hardy”?
<rgreening> chris: check mount info from command (console)
<chris______> k i will
<rgreening> carlos: not sure.
<rgreening> !info sun
<ubottu> Package sun does not exist in hardy
<carlos> rgreening:  graciassssssss...
<rgreening> !info java-6-sun
<ubottu> Package java-6-sun does not exist in hardy
<carlos> rgreening:  okis.... Me that is él podido download the series 1.0.7 but nomas
<carlos> ubottu:  okis... gracias
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about okis... gracias
<rgreening> !info java-5-sun
<ubottu> Package java-5-sun does not exist in hardy
<chris______> !info sun-java6-jre
<ubottu> sun-java6-jre (source: sun-java6): Sun Java(TM) Runtime Environment (JRE) 6 (architecture independent files). In component multiverse, is optional. Version 6-06-0ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 6185 kB, installed size 14188 kB
<rgreening> lol
<rgreening> had it backwards
<rgreening> haha
<carlos> ok... gracias=thank you
<chris______> its also in the restricted extras i mentioned above
<rgreening> my bad
<chris______> i dont know the exact version
<carlos> ubottu:   thank you, copying your text and i look to see that i can translate and understand. - greetings
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<carlos> ubottu: OK ... boot didn't not thought
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<SiDi> el es una machina carlos xD
<carlos> SiDi: ok.. ok.. jajajaja.. sorry
<sTratovariuZ> can someone open and watch this http://www.megavideo.com/?v=YENW83QR and tell me if he sees the ratio shortened horizontally?
<SiDi> What do you mean sTratovariuZ
<SiDi> btw X-Files pawns :P
<SiDi> The display seems to be all normal to me
<sTratovariuZ> i mean if watching it you notice is not good quality and you see the ratio shortened horizontally thus the figures appear longer then they should be
<SiDi> I see what you mean
<sTratovariuZ> (full screen)
<SiDi> Like 16:9 but on a 4:3 screen ?
<sTratovariuZ> so it's the same with u?
<SiDi> Yeh i guess it's the guy who made the vid from a 16:9
<SiDi> but megavideo takes only 4:3
<sTratovariuZ> is there a way to modify what im watching?
<sTratovariuZ> like on the mac, if you watch something on the mac u can modify the ratio with ur mouse
<SiDi> no its a flash animation
<sTratovariuZ> is there a prog? or an app through which u can do what im sayin?
<SiDi> i dont see what you can do about it
<sTratovariuZ> mmm
<sTratovariuZ> alright
<SiDi> can u really modify the ratio of a megavideo vid from mac? oO
<ign0ramus> sTratovariuZ: you can download the flash file and convert to whatever and watch it on your computer
<sTratovariuZ> cuz i use megavideo allot and most of the stuff i watch it's like this, it bothers me allot
<sTratovariuZ> yes but downloading takes ages in streaming i can watch it in real time
<ign0ramus> sTratovariuZ: then you can't really complain
<sTratovariuZ> oc course i can
<sTratovariuZ> it sucks :D
<SiDi> its megavideo :D
<SiDi> if the guy puts a video with bad quality theres not much to do ^^
<ign0ramus> sTratovariuZ: dude you're watching a pirated video on a shitty .flv stream and bitching about aspect ratio???
<SiDi> yeh i've to agree :D
<SiDi> i got the whole X-Files DVDs if u want tho xD
<SiDi> but its in french D:
<sTratovariuZ> j'parle français aussi SiDi :D
<ign0ramus> sTratovariuZ: then you would know not to abbreviate "je parle" ;)
<SiDi> ign0ramus, i dare you to find a french native who would write je parle more often than chparle or jparle on an irc channel :D
<ign0ramus> Sadly, language has taken a turn for the worse when typed :(
<sTratovariuZ> i speak 4 languages and talking about french i totally agree with SiDi
<sTratovariuZ> even when u speak french u dont say "je parle" but "j'parle"
<sTratovariuZ> and whatever "je" does it's always abbreviated :D
<sTratovariuZ> gotta go
<sTratovariuZ> have a good one boys
<ghostcube> anyione noticed problems with mozilla-mplayer here and not playing vids
<ign0ramus> ghostcube: nope
<ign0ramus> ghostcube: are you using the .xpi add-on?
<ghostcube> nope its the installed one by apt-get
<ghostcube> it simply stops the vid its not playing it
<joseph> ok, so i have a panel on the bottom of the screen and one on the right-hand side of the screen.  however, when i try to configure the panel on the right side, it only affects the bottom.
<SiDi> ign0ramus, frenchies cant write french decently
<SiDi> gotta face the truth :D
<joseph> how do i configure multiple panels?
<ign0ramus> SiDi: they have an entire institution dedicated to preserving the language!
<ign0ramus> ghostcube: http://prdownloads.sourceforge.net/mplayerplug-in/mplayerplug-in-0.4.xpi?download try this one
<ign0ramus> ghostcube: also, to see if its a problem with the stream, try opening in vlc or mplayer externally
<ghostcube> ign0ramus: i did
<ghostcube> and it give me an eror about ipv6
<ign0ramus> ghostcube: so the stream is good, then?
<ghostcube> but if i start it with -playlist it works
<ign0ramus> ghostcube: what did?
<ghostcube> was asking in mplayer before
<ghostcube> the stream works fine with vlc plugin
<ghostcube> but i dont like the vlc p plug in 0.8.6
<ign0ramus> ghostcube: try uninstalling with apt-get, and installing the .xpi from the link above
<ghostcube> ok
<ign0ramus> ghostcube: you'll have to restart firefox after that
<SiDi> Yeh i know ign0ramus, but the youth isn't that interested in how to spell words
<ghostcube> ign0ramus: i know thx
<SiDi> it sometimes even lead people to being a bit upset :D
<ign0ramus> SiDi: are you from France?
<ign0ramus> I studied the language and culture through college, and I remember the outrage when French kids were calling discs "CDs"
<ghostcube> heh germans do this too lol
<SkEmO> o.o
<SiDi> yeh ign0ramus :p
<SiDi> Well we all say CDs nowaways
<ign0ramus> SiDi: or saying 'ouai'... I personally never liked that myself
<SiDi> it's more about those 12 to 16yo children who can't type a phrase of 5 words without doing at least 3 errors
<SiDi> and making it unreadable
<dr_willis> or they type
<dr_willis> like
<dr_willis> this, wait.. theres more...
<dr_willis> :)
<ign0ramus> SiDi: you can always use a translator :) http://ssshotaru.homestead.com/files/aolertranslator.html
<SiDi> nowadais *
<ign0ramus> nowadays
<SiDi> nowadays * /me feels tired.
<Farmer> Hi, I cant seem to find the button called "show windows from all desktops" button
<ghostcube> ign0ramus: this isnt going to work
<ign0ramus> ghostcube: you've tried, and it still fails?
<Farmer> any help, it is like it has wanished, I remember it used to be in the taskbar settings
<ghostcube> it doesnt detect windows media strem now
<ghostcube> i cant check the setting i can give u the site u will see what i mean
<ign0ramus> ghostcube: link please
<ghostcube> http://www.zdf.de/ZDFmediathek/content/Vince_Ebert_Denken_lohnt_sich/9602,270972/583220
<ghostcube> left sided is an tool icon
<ign0ramus> ghostcube: that's not a video url
<daniele> hallo
<ghostcube> no just use this pls u will see
<ign0ramus> ghostcube: i don't read German - just tell me what to click on
<ghostcube> this si embedded stream
<daniele> ci sta qualcuno che parla italiano?
<joseph> for some reason, i cannot change the wallpaper.  is there a command that will set it?
<ign0ramus> !it | daniele
<ubottu> daniele: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<ghostcube> left side is an tool on the lower left
<ghostcube> over the i
<ghostcube> it opens an settings tab to chosose which format o want
<ghostcube> windows media vlc or wuick time
<ign0ramus> ghostcube: i'm afraid the page you gave me is not displaying the same way you see it
<chris______> ghostcube: why dont you pick vlc?
<ign0ramus> ghostcube: can you give a direct link to the stream, please?
<ghostcube> chris______: the vid is worse
<ghostcube> ign0ramus: sure wait
<ghostcube> http://wstreaming.zdf.de/zdf/300/080913_ebert_3sf.asx
<ign0ramus> ghostcube: plays for me..
<ign0ramus> ghostcube: right-click > configure
<chris______> ghostcube: i can watch it in windows media format aswell
<ghostcube> ff cant handle the file
<chris______> but the quality isnt as good as in windows
<ghostcube> i know how the mplayer plug works this stopped some weeks ago
<ghostcube> could be with abn update
<ign0ramus> ghostcube: ohhh... you may need to install firefox-gnome-support
<ghostcube> iam on kde :)
<ign0ramus> ghostcube: Firefox is gtk
<ghostcube> oh thought there is an qt port :)
<ign0ramus> ghostcube: there is, but unless you manually downloaded it, Firefox is gtk
<ghostcube> but this worked before ff 3.0.1
<ign0ramus> ghostcube: ever noticed how the dialog box always looks terrible?
<ghostcube> yeah
<ghostcube> :D
<ghostcube> but iam on compiz with workarrounds
<ghostcube> so :)
<ign0ramus> ghostcube: just for me, please install firefox-gnome-support
<ghostcube> firefox-3.0-gnome-support
<ghostcube> for ff3 i asume ?
<ign0ramus> ghostcube: yeah, try that.
<ign0ramus> ghostcube: if you're saying that firefox doesn't know how to handle an .asx file, it's usually due to this.
<ghostcube> yeah this doesnt work with mozilla-mplayer normally
<ghostcube> cause the plugin is installed specially
<ghostcube> nope gnome support doesnt play it in firefox want to open external
<ghostcube> ^^
<ign0ramus> ghostcube: can you configure it in Edit > Preferences > Applications
<ghostcube> in ff ?
<ign0ramus> ghostcube: yes
<ghostcube> the xpi u gave me ?
<ghostcube> nope
<ign0ramus> ghostcube: there's no listings for ASF video?
<ign0ramus> or Windows Media Audio/Video?
<ghostcube> its vlc ath the moment
<ghostcube> wait must trigger it
<ign0ramus> ghostcube: This window is blank in KDE until you install 'firefox-gnome-support'
<ign0ramus> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox-3.0/+bug/220798
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 220798 in firefox-3.0 "[KDE] Applications tab in preferences is empty in Firefox-3.0b5  " [Medium,Incomplete]
<ghostcube> yeah i see it i have the package installed
<ign0ramus> ghostcube: so now change you change the MIME-type to your plugin?
<ghostcube> nope
<ign0ramus> ghostcube: and you should probably get rid of the vlc plugin, as it will conflict with the Mplayer plugin
<ghostcube> ign0ramus: i know i needed it to get vid working
<SiDi> ign0ramus, is it any dangerous to delete one's .kde directory
<ghostcube> ok its just an bug in mozilla-mplayer and ff  3.01   as it seems i cant get the xpi working here
<ghostcube> SiDi: yes
<SiDi> and then get one's backup and rename it .kde ?
<SiDi> are there are symlinks or such stuff that would cause trouble ?
<SiDi> a friend did it and now some of his default apps were changed
<Darkrift2> anyone ever got frontpage running under wine?
<SiDi> he doesnt have konqueror instead of dolphin
<ign0ramus> SiDi: wow... there's a lot of config files in .kde ... why'd he delete it?
<ign0ramus> SiDi: default apps are easy to change if that's his biggest problem.
<SiDi> Seems like all chmod/chown stuff is wiped
<adz21c> Darkrift2: can't say i have tried, but i know people got office running under it before now and isn't frontpage part of office?
<SiDi> well it's my fault... i told him to because i didn't think there was any root owned files inside it
<ign0ramus> SiDi: yeah, ~/.kde/share/apps has a ton of info
<SiDi> since on my gnomeish thing i already did that without trouble
<Darkrift2> it is.... i tried frontpage and it wont load, was hoping someone had seen that but considering the crappiness of that app, I guess most ppl dont use it
<ign0ramus> ghostcube: https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/446 - this is good if you insist on having multiple media plugins for firefox
<adz21c> Darkrift2: your best off checking the wine app database, but yea frontpage is a shocking app so i wouldn't hold out much hope
<ign0ramus> Darkrift2: have you tried OpenOffice's Impress?
<Darkrift2> i need frontpage...
<Darkrift2> i need to make a short video showing how to upload a site using frontpage
<Darkrift2> i work with hosting and lots of customers use fp, and nobody knows how to use it lol
<adz21c> isn't impress for presentations?
<SiDi> who asks you that? :/
<SiDi> oic
<SiDi> boot under windows [sic]
<SiDi> fastest and safest way to do that i guess
<ign0ramus> Darkrift2: i see... I'm not sure if Wine can handle that, but you can always do it in Virtualbox... (i realize this is not what you wanted to hear)
<Darkrift2> yeah.... i have windows installed on here
<Darkrift2> im ready for that option ign0ramus, just wanted to try wine first
<SiDi> wine will probably be tricky
<SiDi> and then clients will ask : why is your window border and font different ? :P
<Darkrift2> LOL
<Darkrift2> because im smart enough not to use windows
<Darkrift2> easy answer
<ign0ramus> Darkrift2: Virtualbox is pretty awesome... just make sure to get the PUEL version from virtualbox.org
<Darkrift2> "you chose linux hosting because I told you windows hosting sucks.... same reason"
<Darkrift2> i have it installed and setup already ign0ramus
<ign0ramus> nice :)
<Darkrift2> win2k3 server running on it already
<SiDi> ign0ramus, seeing what situation my friend is in, what would you do to fix it ?
<SiDi> Reinstalling KDE shall work, shall'nt it ?
<ign0ramus> Darkrift2: well, if you're going to present to other working in a Windows environment, then that's probably you're best bet
<ign0ramus> SiDi: that I don't know for sure... it wouldn't hurt to try, though :)
<SiDi> the thing is that it'd be cool to save the firefox shortcuts, kaffeine playlists, etc
<SiDi> but to get those files to work
<SiDi> i could tell him to chmod 777 his kde directory too... but its not really secure
<SiDi> Just one thing at least : how to make konqueror main explorer ?
<SiDi> instead of dolphin
<ign0ramus> SiDi: why would you 777 a directory, when he goes about accidentally deleting important files?
<ign0ramus> SiDi: 'sudo apt-get purge dolphin' :)
<SiDi> well, we backed the directory .kde
<ign0ramus> SiDi: sorry, i just like Konqueror that much more
<SiDi> renaming it .kdebackup
<SiDi> and then we just cp'd all the kdebackup data into the newly made .kde directory
<SiDi> and some files seem not to be owned by root anymore
<SiDi> all has been done from konsole with sudo
<ghostcube> ign0ramus: ok i reinstalled an purged the mozilla-mplayer plugin deactivated vlc and reinstalled the mozilla-maplayer
<ghostcube> it works again withjout the error
<ghostcube> thx for uure help :)
<ign0ramus> ghostcube: success!
<ign0ramus> ghostcube: np
<ghostcube> seems any ff update kicked the plugin out of range
<ghostcube> :)
<ign0ramus> ghostcube: that happens more than it should :/
<ghostcube> yeah i just gitted webkit-gtk and trying midori
<ghostcube> :)
<ghostcube> hehe
<ign0ramus> SiDi: if I'm not mistaken, all files and folder in /home are owned by the user
<CoJaBo-Eee> Is it possible to change the default icon for a file type on KDE 4.1?
<ghostcube> the vid id so much better with mplayer vlx 0.8.6 isnt very well
<SiDi> normally yes
<SiDi> but some appear to be owned by root in .kde :/
<ign0ramus> ghostcube: I <3 vlc, but the plugin leaves a lot to be desired
<ghostcube> yes but i miss 0.9.2 for hardy :«
<ign0ramus> SiDi: well, in that case, i would chmod them
<SiDi> 7xx at least ?
<ign0ramus> ghostcube: what, the external player?  You can grab it now
<ign0ramus> SiDi: yeah, /home files shouldn't be owned by root unless you set them that way
<Glady> external is ok
<Glady> bye
<ghostcube> ign0ramus: yeah but not from repository :|
<ghostcube> i need to compile it or
<ghostcube> proposed isnt shipping it
<kai__> where i can get java?
<ign0ramus> ghostcube: there is a repository for it
<SiDi> whats the value to put 7 for user and to let unchanged the group and all values ?
<ghostcube> ppa or offical
<ign0ramus> ppa launchpad
<ghostcube> hmm i read abozut and thouht it want the best :-?
<ign0ramus> ghostcube: what? vlc?  IMHO, it is the best external media player on Windows or Linux (don't know about Macs)
<ghostcube> nah the repo lol
<ign0ramus> ghostcube: it's a launchpad repo
<ign0ramus> !launchpad
<ubottu> Launchpad is a collection of development services for Open Source projects. It's Ubuntu's bug tracker, and much more; see https://launchpad.net/
<ghostcube> i know heh i use it for compiz :)
<ghostcube> nm i was talking about an other private repoas it seems
<ghostcube> wsnt this user
<ign0ramus> regardless, its *deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/c-korn/ubuntu hardy main* if anyone is interested
<kai__> is here a german chat?
<ghostcube> !de
<ubottu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<ghostcube> ign0ramus: thx will try now
<ign0ramus> ghostcube: cool
<ign0ramus> just make sure to remove and autoremove old vlc packages
<ghostcube> deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/compiz/ubuntu hardy main   if u need 0.7.6 in hardy :D
<ign0ramus> ghostcube: Honestly, the first thing I do is turn off Desktop Effects
<ghostcube> :D
<ghostcube> ok
<ign0ramus> ghostcube: unless I'm showing someone Kubuntu for their first time... it seems to really impress people! ;)
<ign0ramus> The only thing I do is switch desktops, and ctrl+tab works great for me
<ghostcube> hmm i use it since beryl 0.10
<ghostcube> so iam used to the cube vps
<ghostcube> :D
<ghostcube> i use them all
<ign0ramus> ghostcube: i had *so* many problems with Beryl
<ign0ramus> ghostcube: but i also have crappy integrated graphics on this lappy, so ...
<ghostcube> oh ok iam on nvidia all the time so was lucky :)
<kaptnemo> ello all
<ign0ramus> ghostcube: the new desktop effects that shipped with Hardy actually work really well considering how bad my hardware is for graphics, though.
<Schuenemann> when I do a "fdisk -l" it lists my partitions and then says: "Logical partitions not in the same disk order". How do I fix that?
<mike-d> hey, I need to get the intel IHC10 drivers working on my install cd or it doesn't see my harddrive, anyone have any tips, or where to find the right kernel module?
<kaptnemo> is anyone having any issues with FF3 locking up due to some "chrome" script?
<ghostcube> ign0ramus: yep it imporved the 0.7.6 is more imporved and some newer plugs
<ghostcube> but 0.78 should be cool and the intel drivers gets better
<SiDi> kaptnemo, what do you mean by chrome script ?
<SiDi> chrome://blabla ?
<ign0ramus> Schuenemann: http://phlogma.com/linux/?p=4
<ign0ramus> ghostcube: yep, good ol' integrated Intel graphics
<SiDi> Can someone give me the result of "ls -l /home/YOURNAME/.kde/share/config/systemsettingsrc" ?
<ghostcube> ign0ramus: the new betas in sid should fix some probs so far
<kaptnemo> Well I keep getting an error that a script has become unresponsive let em see if I can get the error to come up again
<ghostcube> i was told from user  in compiz channel
<ign0ramus> SiDi: http://pastebin.com/m14fa6ffc
<SiDi> Thanks
<SiDi> so its not root owned for you
<ign0ramus> SiDi: no, that's what i've been saying! :)
<kaptnemo> SiDI the first script error I get is "chrome://global/content/bindings/browser.xml:0"
<ign0ramus> kaptnemo: does it do that in Safe Mode?
<bonfim> WHAT
<SiDi> chrome:// i think its the name of some linux theme for browsers
<SiDi> nothing to do with chrome browsers :P
<kaptnemo> oh lol
<kaptnemo> anyway of getting rid of the theme?
<SiDi> No i dont know at all how it works
<SiDi> but its not a google attack at least ;p
<kaptnemo> hrmm ok thanks
<ign0ramus> kaptnemo: it could be because of an add-on... did you try in Safe Mode?
<Schuenemann> ign0ramus, will try, thanks
<kaptnemo> no let me try it in safe mode... I did some reading on the ubuntu forums and got rid of most of my addons
<SiDi> It seems my friend got no more errors with his KDE, and his other problem is fixed !
<SiDi> Sounds like we succeeded at end
<ign0ramus> SiDi: felicitations!
<SiDi> Thanks for your help ign0ramus :)
<ign0ramus> SiDi: pas de probleme!
<SiDi> hehe ;P
<SiDi> Where are you from exactly?
<ign0ramus> usa
<SiDi> oki
<SiDi> It's rare seeing someone from the us speaking french :O
<ign0ramus> SiDi: that's why I'm missing accents everywhere...
<SiDi> hehe np ;p
<SiDi> What state are you living in, if i may ask ?
<ign0ramus> Pennsylvania
<SiDi> oki
<ign0ramus> Nothing very special here :(
<SiDi> ^^
<SiDi> Well i'm half french half spanish living in France :O
<SiDi> and france is really a silly country :/
<ign0ramus> SiDi: but Europe is great because there are so many cultures and cities so close together
<ign0ramus> I can drive for six hours straight on the freeway, and be at the other end of my state :(
<SiDi> Yeh thats true
<SiDi> we have a lot of cultures and opinions
<ghostcube> ign0ramus: hmm 0.9.2 is segfaulting
<mike-d> how do i get the ubuntu installer to load a driver from something like a floppy or another cd?
<ign0ramus> ghostcube: that's strange...
<ghostcube> thats what i meant before i read about this bug
<ghostcube> :|
<mike-d> I need to load the ata_piix kernel module for my install and i'm not sure on the specifics of telling hte installer to do it
<ign0ramus> ghostcube: I didn't hear of that problem... not that it helps you, but it installed fine for me.
<ign0ramus> ghostcube: but as I'm reading, there are plenty of others with this problem
<ghostcube> ign0ramus: yep :(
<ghostcube> and its build without gdb support
<ign0ramus> ghostcube: how can you tell what repo a package comes from?
<ign0ramus> ghostcube: because i was able to install new vlc without the launchpad repo, but i have no idea how... maybe medibuntu?
<ghostcube> sudo apt-cache policy
<dr_willis> medibuntu does have 'variants' on someof th media plaers. :)
<dr_willis> its very likely you got the medibuntu version installed.
<ghostcube> i have all repos opened inclusive proposed and backports
<ghostcube> no 0.9.2
<ghostcube> :D
<ghostcube> but strange ui
<ghostcube> if i run the vlc inside gdb it does not crash
<ghostcube> outside gdb it does
<ign0ramus> this is strange.... http://pastebin.com/m8892dc
<ghostcube> lol i got it to work
<ghostcube> just start it gdb vlc
<SiDi> Good night everyone :)
<ghostcube> run
<ghostcube> quit gdb
<SiDi> I'm on the go
<ghostcube> it will start after this
<ghostcube> rofl
<ign0ramus> ghostcube: what it gdb?
<ghostcube> debugger
<ign0ramus> ghostcube: so turning off debugging works, then?
<ghostcube> no if it crashed for u
<ghostcube> then just debug it
<ghostcube> here now it works
<ghostcube> just start it once inside gdb
<ghostcube> yep works now ;F
<ign0ramus> ghostcube: ohh... looking at my output, it seems my vlc compiling actually *did* work.  That's strange because it gave me an error when i "make install"'d
<ghostcube> :D
<dr_willis> !sudo
<ubottu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome), or !kdesu (KDE)
<Schuenemann> ign0ramus, it didn't work =/
<ign0ramus> Schuenemann: i forget, what were you trying to do?
<ign0ramus> oh, the partition error
<Schuenemann> reorder my logical partitions
<ign0ramus> well, dr_willis is in... maybe he can help
<Schuenemann> why? is that a medical problem?
<ign0ramus> Schuenemann: sometimes it feels like one, doesn't it?  xD
<Schuenemann> yeah :D
<monotoko> hiya, anyone know how to open multiple servers with konversation IRC client?
<Schuenemann> dr_willis, so, doc, can you help? :p
<ign0ramus> monotoko: just use the /server command ?
<monotoko> ohh aye :P
<monotoko> havent used IRC in a loooonnnngggg time
<dr_willis> 'please state the nature of the linux emergancy'
<ign0ramus> dr_willis: haha :)
<Schuenemann> hehehe... well, "fdisk -l" says my logical partitons are not in the same order as the disk's
<dr_willis> thats very likely true
<Schuenemann> and it's bad too
<dr_willis> Ive seen some very weird partition layouts in my days
<ign0ramus> Schuenemann: are you experiencing any problems because of this?
<Schuenemann> not really, but I wanted to format one of them and cfdisk can't do it and neither qtparted can
<Schuenemann> this is the output from fdisk: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/48719/
<dr_willis> fdisk tools normally 'fdisk/partition' the drive to make filesystems you then format. :)
<ign0ramus> Schuenemann: dude, Windows 95?
<dr_willis> gparted is special in that it can do both.
<Schuenemann> ign0ramus, I think that stuff is bugged. I don't remember having one. Anyway, I'll wipe it out when this problem is solved :)
<ign0ramus> dr_willis: so you're saying gparted can format where qtparted cannot?
<Schuenemann> I though qt|g where just frontends to the same program
<dr_willis> ign0ramus,  both are just front ends calling mkfs.* i belive
<ign0ramus> dr_willis: because he was saying qtparted wasn't working
<dr_willis> i cant rember the last time i even tried qtparted
<dr_willis> i always use gparted
<ign0ramus> dr_willis: as you've told me, it's deprecated now anyway :)
<Schuenemann> I actually mean qtparted doesn't list partitions correctly
<dr_willis> some days I feel deprecated
<dr_willis> L)
<dr_willis> i wouldent use qtparted Schuenemann  - i would stick with gparted.
<dr_willis> Actually i would use the latest gparted Live cd. :) but thats just me....
<Schuenemann> but there's something wrong. cfdisk doesn't work either
<dr_willis> so you mean to say that fdisk, and cfdisk give different layouts?
<Schuenemann> cfdisk doesn't do anything, just outputs an error message
<Schuenemann> It just says: Fatal error: Invalid logical partition 7: logical partitions increased overlapped
<Schuenemann> (I'm translating so it might not be very accurate)
<ign0ramus> dr_willis: now that you've got me thinking about it, i wanted to shrink my Windows partition to make more room for Kubuntu... I need to unmount the NTFS volume to resize it, correct?
<dr_willis> you MUST have partitions unmounted to work on them with gparted, or other tools. :)
<dr_willis> Whichis why i always use a live cd. that way im sure they are all unmounted
<ign0ramus> dr_willis: that makes sense.
<Darkrift2> omfg i hate microsoft
<ign0ramus> dr_willis: the doctor has spoken!
<Darkrift2> they cant do a damned thing right
<dr_willis> I have seen that the ntfs resize tool under vista - is MUCh faster then gparted ntfs resizing
<ign0ramus> Darkrift2: yeah, but did you see the new commercials? (/sarc)
<dr_willis> and from what i hear. using gparted on a Vista System/ntfs - can cause issues
<Darkrift2> do they depict large unmanned jets hitting bill gates home?
<dr_willis> 'we had to lie to people to get them to try our new os' commercials  ign0ramus ?
<Darkrift2> if no, then im uninterested
<ign0ramus> dr_willis: yeah those...
<Darkrift2> oh, yeah....
<Schuenemann> dr_willis, but fdisk/qtparted to show different layout. qtparted doesn't show Win95, for example. Here's a screenshot: http://img232.imageshack.us/my.php?image=qtpartedvs7.jpg
<ign0ramus> Darkrift2: lol
<ign0ramus> dr_willis: or no, I meant the ones with Seinfeld... the ones that leaving like ".........what.... the .... f***?"
<Schuenemann> qtparted is buggy. It says I have a 15GB partition with 35GB used
<ign0ramus> *that leave you like
<Darkrift2> frontpage works for about 10% of my customers.... we blame that 75% on an error id10t and 25% on frontpage sucking... i just installed frontpage and knowing EVERY step to publish, i get errors 75% of the time
<Darkrift2> so im trying to make screenshots or a video of the process, but you cant take screenshots in windows with a menu open
<ign0ramus> dr_willis: ok, from my Kubuntu livecd, is gparted already installed?
<dr_willis> 'PEBKAC' Errors :)
<dr_willis> ign0ramus,  no idea. I doubt it.. :) if its not - install it.
<Schuenemann> dr_willis, what's that?
<dr_willis> I tend to use the lastest gparted live cd. since its faster
<dr_willis> Problem Exists Between Keyboard and Chair. :)
<ign0ramus> dr_willis: problem exists between keyboard and chair
<ign0ramus> woops, didn't mean to tab you
<Schuenemann> ok, so I'm the problem. Now what?
<dr_willis> 'look out!  we got a 12:00 flasher!' --> someone who cant even set the date on a VCR. :)
<ign0ramus> Schuenemann: he wasn't referring to you... although that could be the issue ;)
<dr_willis> Schuenemann,  im not sure of your exact problem.  I would trust fdisk, over qtparted.
<dr_willis> what IS the actual problem anyway?
<Schuenemann> logical partitions out of order
<Schuenemann> that is the problem
<ign0ramus> that's what i've been trying to find out for 20 minutes
<ign0ramus> Schuenemann: what problems in your computing does this cause?
<dr_willis> They can be out of order and the system work fine.
<ign0ramus> Now here's something... "fdisk -l" produces no output at all for me.... *scratches head*
<dr_willis> ign0ramus,  add a sudo to the front
<Schuenemann> the system works, but I can't format my partitions since the programs look crazy... cfdisk doesn't even start
 * ign0ramus puts on robe and dunce hat
<Schuenemann> actually it does start, but only displays a error message and quits
<ign0ramus> alright, i'm off to shrink windows down... bbl
<dr_willis> if you want to 'format' a filesystem - you can use the command line mkfs.ext3 or other commands.
<Schuenemann> how can I trust that if 1 program can't display my table partitions and the other 2 display it differently? =/
<dr_willis>  It may be a good idea to backup any imporntant data, and perhaps repartition/reformat the drive and make a more sane layout.
<dr_willis> i would trust fdisk, over gparted, or qtparted.
<dr_willis> you could go get that gparted live cd, and see what it says also.
<dr_willis> You are sure you are not accidently looking at 2 different disks right?
<dr_willis> I see you got a sda and sdb.
<joseph> !apache
<ubottu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<Schuenemann> nah... sdb has only a win95 one. And I sent you  the output from fdisk and qtparted's screenshot, remember? :p
<Schuenemann> AND cfdisk can't display anything, so there's something wrong
<dr_willis> qtparted display seems fine to me.
<Schuenemann> dr_willis, what is that /dev/sda2 there?
<Schuenemann> and how can /dev/sda7 used space be bigger than it's size?
<dr_willis>  sda2 is a 'extended' partition, which holds logical partitions
<Schuenemann> hm... what about sda7?
<dr_willis> i was just looking at the layout/order
<dr_willis> If theres nothibng imporntant on the linxu  partitions - it may be a good idea to remove sda2 and the logicals, and repartition
<wt> I was just wondering. Are the network manager issues with wireless supposed to be worked out before the release?
<dr_willis> I tend to use  all primary partitions.
<Schuenemann> dr_willis, but I'm using one of them right now
<dr_willis> sda5  used = N/A seems very weird
<Schuenemann> dr_willis, I think that should be the 35,98
<dr_willis> its possible theres some how some overlapping of the partitions.
<Schuenemann> yes, I got an error like that when I tried to reorder the logical partitions
<Schuenemann> dr_willis, oh no, it was when I tried cfdisk
<Schuenemann> Fatal error: Invalid logical partition 7: logical partitions increased overlapped
<dr_willis> ive learned over the years.. to just use 4 primary partions. :) I rarely use extended/logicals any more
#kubuntu 2008-09-21
<Schuenemann> I see...
<dr_willis> You could resize your windows 95 partition and put the swap on the other hd. also.  to simpilify things
<Schuenemann> I avoided that because the other hd is a bit old and slower
<dr_willis> for swap it proberly wont matter much
<Schuenemann> om
<Schuenemann> ok*
<dr_willis> i tend to put a small swap partiion on every hard drive i put in a system
<dr_willis> Just in case. :)
<Schuenemann> ok, but can I reorder the partitions or not?
<Schuenemann> I'm not formatting everything right now (I just did that)
<dr_willis> you mean move  the location of a partition, totally ahead of a different partition? Hmm....
<Schuenemann> I tried this: http://phlogma.com/linux/?p=4
<Schuenemann> not much success, though
<dr_willis> brb - wife is yelling
 * Danu is back.
<n00b`1> i cant kde4 work on my ubuntu 8.04
<n00b`1> the problem is with screen resolution that wont get settled at 1024x768
<dr_willis> !kde4
<ubottu> KDE 4.1.1 is the latest major release of the K Desktop Environment. Packages can be found at  http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.1.1 - Support in #kubuntu-kde4
<n00b`1> and the place where i change system settings crash when i try to change the screen resolution
<dr_willis> really screen res shouldnt depend on the desktop either. :) if kde3, or any other desktops work . kde4 should also.
<n00b`1> dr_willis,  i never tried kde before i used gnome always
<n00b`1> but now i think gnome is becoming too simple for me i want something glossy
<n00b`1> i tried kde on opensuse too but it didnt work there aswell
<n00b`1> so how do i find out whats wrong and how do i report it?
<dr_willis> not sure what you are doing exactly. and the exact problem. You are saying that gnome works properly - but kde4 dosent?
<n00b`1> dr_willis,  yes
<n00b`1> dr_willis,  gnome works like a charm no matter what i do it never gets broken
<dr_willis> kde4 shouldent be affecting the system res at all.
<n00b`1> dr_willis,  then what could be wrong?
<dr_willis> kde4 however is still very much a work in progress
<n00b`1> dr_willis,  when it will be stable? in next decade?
<dr_willis> I would say do what the !kde4 factoid says and ask in #kubuntu-kde4 for starters.
<n00b`1> ok
<dr_willis> I just play with kde4 every so often.. i tend to use kde3
<n00b`1> kde3 is no good for nothing seriously
<dr_willis> and the differances btweeen kde3 and kde4 are - vast.
<dr_willis> I find no real problems wth kde3
<dr_willis> its all a matter of personal oponion. I get more work done with kde3 then i do with gnome
<n00b`1> dr_willis,  the applications are nice though like akregator kmail and kopete
<n00b`1> they are the nicest applications
<dr_willis> I dont use those at all.
<dr_willis> :)
<n00b`1> but the over all desktop is difficult to use
<n00b`1> me neither i like to do all my work on the web
<dr_willis> i dont find it difficult.  ya click on icons.. i perfer the konqueror file manager over others.
<n00b`1> dr_willis,  yeah konq is better too
<n00b`1> dr_willis,  the new filemanager dolphin is not that good though
<dr_willis> I do not like the new dolphin very much at all. and some things in the gnome filemanager are just  annoying to do. vs how konq does it.
<n00b`1> it looks a bit gnomeish
<dr_willis> I have gotten where i perfer the rox-filer file manager
<n00b`1> dr_willis,  roxfiler never heard of it
<n00b`1> i am heading to kde4 chatroom lets see what they tell
<n00b`1> i guess they will just tell me that i am a noob and i should get lost
<chris______> do you guys still regard midnight commander as a nice tool or are there better ones?
<marcus__> MC is one of the best, in my opinion.
<chris______> good to hear. somebody gave me the tip like 4 yrs ago but i never did much with linux
 * chalcedony waves to Politics 
<Politics> Hello hello.
<chalcedony> people seem to be asleep in here.. try pasting your question, Politics ?
<Politics> So I encountered a bug with ndiswrapper+knetworkmanager last night that froze my connection at configuration (28%), and so decided to give kwlan a try
<Politics> Adept removed knetworkmanager as it was in conflict, but kwlan was painfully slow and impossible to work with
<Politics> So I attempted to switch back, but knetworkmanager failed to install and kwlan was removed
<Politics> Now I have no connection, and can't even ping 192.168.1.1
<Politics> Now I need a way to recover my connection, so I can at-least apt-get my way out of this
<chalcedony> sounds yucchy
<chalcedony> eh yeah
<chalcedony> and its wireless? you can't change that even temporarily?
<Politics> I have both a wired and wireless connection
<Politics> both eth1 and wlan0 devices exist
<Politics> However, they don't work
<Politics> it seems
<chalcedony> ouch
<favro> try   sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<chalcedony> favro: nice to see you
<chalcedony> Politics: :)
<Politics> It gave me two errors: Both saying it couldn't read /etc/network/interfaces
<Intrepid_Ron> hey all  < =) just trying out alpha6, will let ya know if i find new amazing packages hehe
<favro> what's in /etc/network interfaces then?
<Politics> What's the command to read a file?
<Politics> I can't remember
<ghostcube> less
<favro> cat /etc/network/interfaces
<Politics> ah
<Politics> I commented out a bunch of stuff a week ago, at the advice of a topic I read while trying to set up the driver for the wlan0 device
<Politics> Maybe I should undo the //'s?
<favro> I'd get it back to default if I could then start again
<Politics> kk
<Politics> It's gedit /etc/network/interfaces still, right? Or does KDE use a different editor?
<chalcedony> :)
<favro> use kate
<favro> I like kate :)
<Politics> lol
<favro> kdesu kate /etc/network/interfaces
<Politics> k, restarting...
<favro> luck
<Politics> tyty
<XVampireX> Do I get 64bit support here too?
<chalcedony> indeed :)
<chalcedony> XVampireX: is it kubuntu ?
<XVampireX> So
<XVampireX> Yeah
<chalcedony> then here is good
<XVampireX> Kubuntu 8.04 KDE4 remix
<XVampireX> Anyway, I don't get sound, if I unmute mic I can hear myself but there's no sound coming from either juk or flash or anything
<favro> try in #kubuntu-kde4 XVampireX
<XVampireX> probably somehow installed the codecs poorly
<favro> they know about kde4
<digistyl3> hi everyone, after a sudden powers shortage, kubuntu won't boot in my main pc
<digistyl3> :}
<digistyl3> :|
<digistyl3> i tried knoppix too
<Politics> ahhh!
<digistyl3> it freezes at "Starting udev hot-plug hardware detection"
<Politics> Pinged successfully
<Politics> :D
<chalcedony> Politics: kewl!
<chalcedony> congratulations :)
<favro> :)
<Politics> thank you VERY much
<digistyl3> does that mean my mobo is dead?
<favro> digistyl3: does a live cd boot?
<digistyl3> nope
<digistyl3> knoppix freezes at the event i wrote a few lines before
<favro> does the bios screen come up?
<digistyl3> yes
<jason|ca> ive a disk in the cdrom drive -- from working on a virtualbox machine - it was showing on the desktop - (kde) its not now -- nor in dolphin -- how do i get it to eject?
<favro> knoppix is on a hard drive is it?
<digistyl3> nope
<digistyl3> it's on live cd
<favro> digistyl3: ^^
<digistyl3> kubuntu was on hard rive
<favro> digistyl3: how far into boot does the hard drive go? - do you get to see grub?
<digistyl3> favro: yes
<digistyl3> favro: i removed the hard drive now
<digistyl3> and tried to boot knoppix
<digistyl3> but it freezes at starting udev
<favro> digistyl3: that might be the sort of thing the good folk in #hardware will know about
<favro> or is it ##hardware...
<digistyl3> favro: thanks
<favro> np - I wasn't much help :)
<anom01y> is 440 MB ram ok to use for kubuntu ?
<anom01y> I find it gets really slow when using firefox (3 or 4 tabs open), and kopete at the same time just wondering if its a lack of memory problem ?
<anom01y> its a p4 2.8 ghz CPU
<mn> Is there any way to make my system quit making backup files that are filename~?
<aziz> mn: in Kate: Settings > Configure Kate... > Open/Save
<mn> aziz:  thnx!
<max__> can someone tell me how to enter in server italian of kubuntu? thanks
<mn> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<KDE_USR> how do i get a cd-rom to remount -- or eject?
<mn> KDE_USR: sudo mount cdrom0 ?
<mn> just a guess
<mn> How do I create shortcuts on my desktop?
<aziz> KDE_USR: $ eject
<KDE_USR> mn says -- cant find cdrom0 in fstab or mtab
<KDE_USR> aziz: says command not found
<mn> is there a cd in the drive?
<KDE_USR> yes -- i was using it to build a virtual box VM -- the session failed -- the disk disapeared off the desktop and i cant get it out
<aziz> KDE_USR: sudo apt-get install eject
<KDE_USR> says its the newest version
<aziz> $ /usr/bin/eject
<digistyl3> i set hdparm -B 255 on my dell studio 15, is 39-40C a safe temperature for my hdd?
<KDE_USR> aziz    no response
<aziz> KDE_USR: does it return to the console?
<KDE_USR> yes - -no error message
<aziz> hm, there might be a process still blocking it... don't know why it doesn't react
<Makuseru> How can I change the user agent in Firefox or Konqueror? I was tryign to apply for something, but it said I needed Internet Explorer and Windows, and the User Agent Switcher plugin in Firefox dosnt work anymore.
<KDE_USR> ok -- thanks guys
<mn> how can i find out what version my KDE is?
<mtoroyarzo> mn: kdesktop --version
<mn> mtoroyarzo: It says 3.5.9, but I know I have 4.1.* installed.
<favro> mn: don't you have to choose kde4 as the session at login?
<mn> no
<mn> it defaults
<favro> mn: dpkg -l | grep kde4 should check if it is installed
<mn> shows all KDE packages and then -KDE4 after them so I guess I have it
<favro> k
<Dragnslcr> mn- check what you have selected on the login screen
<favro> seems it's not defaulting tho...
<mn> Dragnslcr:last session
<mn> Oops, I think I may have mispoken.  All of the things on the list have -KDE4 after them
<mn> the first line: "ii  ark-kde4                                   4:4.1.1-0ubuntu1~hardy1~ppa3                         archive utility for KDE 4"
<Dragnslcr> mn- well, the first problem is that kdesktop is a KDE3 program, since it shows 3.5.10 for me
<mn> so sudo apt-get remove kdesktop?
<Dragnslcr> I wouldn't bother
<Dragnslcr> It isn't hurting anything, but "kdesktop --version" won't tell you what version of KDE is currently running
<Dragnslcr> I just checked KMenu -> Help -> Help -> About, and it gives me 4.1.1
<mn> Well, I think I will uninstall it because it's taking up disk space
<Dragnslcr> Help -> About in any KDE app (Konqueror, Kopete, Konversation, etc.) should work
<Dragnslcr> Okay, Konversation still says 3
<Dragnslcr> What items are in the context menu if you right-click on the desktop?
<mn> run command add widgets add panel desktop settings lock widgets lock screen leave
<mn> I know I have 4.1.*
<mn> but I want to know if I have 4.1.2 and if not how to get it
<favro> the first line: "ii  ark-kde4                                   4:4.1.1-0ubuntu1~hardy1~ppa3  - says it is 4.1.1
<mn> ah, unobservant me.  How can I upgrade it?
<favro> ask in #kubuntu-kde4 ?
<Dragnslcr> I don't think 4.1.2 is available
<Dragnslcr> At least I haven't seen anything about it
<Dragnslcr> Yeah, nothing on the KDE or Kubuntu sites about 4.1.2 being released
<Rioting_pacifist> !kismet
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kismet
<favro> !info kismet
<ubottu> kismet (source: kismet): Wireless 802.11b monitoring tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 2007-10-R1-2build1 (hardy), package size 946 kB, installed size 2480 kB
<Walzmyn> Kubuntu / Ubuntu has been much slicker than any other distro i've used - but why dosen't it detect a windows partition at install and make a grub entry for it?
<favro> Walzmyn: it normally does...
<Walzmyn> favro, hasn't for me twice
<favro> Walzmyn: is it vista that it is missing
<Walzmyn> nope, XP
<favro> Walzmyn: I can paste the entry you need if it helps
<Walzmyn> it would, i'm trying to google it
<Walzmyn> thanks
<favro> Walzmyn: kdesu kate /boot/grub/menu/lst while I paste it :)
<Walzmyn> favro, already there
<favro> Walzmyn: http://paste.ubuntu.com/48771/
<Walzmyn> favro,  thankyouverymuch
<favro> np :)
<mn> Why did it take so long to show what was on this CD?  It took like 5 minutes.   (It's an old Xubuntu by the way)
<Walzmyn> what CD?
<Walzmyn> are you running on the live CD or one you just put in your drive?
<mn> Oh sorry
<mn> I just put the cd in, im not running it
<mn> Im on Kubuntu from HDD, I was just checking to see what this CD had on it
<Walzmyn> favro, that menu entry is not working
<Walzmyn> invalid device
<favro> Walzmyn: sorry - I should have pointed out you need to change it to suit your setup
<Walzmyn> I did
<favro> Walzmyn: where's the xp install?
<Walzmyn> I thought
<Walzmyn> second partition
<favro> on the first hard drive?
<Walzmyn> changed it to hd0, 1
<Walzmyn> only HDD
<favro> (hd0,1) then
<favro> hmmm
<favro> Walzmyn: sudo fdisk -l   to check please
<Walzmyn> hmm,
<Walzmyn> i just fired up gparted
<Walzmyn> this thing did weird
<favro> k that'll do
<Walzmyn> i've got 2 primary partitions - swap is one and everything else is logical
<Walzmyn> why'd it do that?
<Walzmyn> damn  i hate windows
<favro> nothing wrong with that
<Walzmyn> no reason for it, 4 partitions, just use primary
<Walzmyn> this is calling windows sda5
<favro> so   (sd0,4)
<Walzmyn> sorry, got distracted, my team just lost it's football game
<favro> hehe
<Walzmyn> aight, gonna reboot. Thanks favro
<favro> np :)
<Kovert> ? is there a application like amarok for video? I want to be able to see like shoutcast has live streems Video programming
<Walzmyn> no love
<Kovert> and if not why dont one of you make one :-)
<Walzmyn> is there anywya to kick in whatever is supposed to auto-detect winders at install and make it do it now?
<Kovert> winders?
<vinnie3> hello.. im using the new kubuntu with kde4. Can someone please tell me how to change the clock to AM/PM mode instead of the 24 hour mode?
<Walzmyn> Winders == windows XP
<Kovert> Walzmyn: what yah trying to so
<Kovert> do
<Walzmyn> !kde4
<ubottu> KDE 4.1.1 is the latest major release of the K Desktop Environment. Packages can be found at  http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.1.1 - Support in #kubuntu-kde4
<vinnie3> ty
<Walzmyn> vinnie3,try #kubuntu-kde4
<vinnie3> ty
<Walzmyn> Kovert, i've installed dual boot, or at least I'm trying to, but i can't get winders to boot up now. It was not auto detected when i installed
<Kovert> ah !grub
<Walzmyn> !grub
<ubottu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Kovert> :-)
<Walzmyn> i havent' lost it, it's just the windows enry i've put in isn't working
<Kovert> read the docs
<asobi> how do you pause upload in filezilla?
<Kovert> didn't know that had a linux filezilla
<mn> What command can I use to see what version I got?
<Kovert> ,m you have a gui?
<DrDigital> I was wondering if theirs a way i can lock my network cards so it quits changing
<DrDigital> I use dhcp for ip/subnet/gateway
<DrDigital> and on windows you can do this, i want a static ip for my dns
<Kovert> use a dhcp reservation
<DrDigital> the one my dhcp server currently is serving and i cant change that is invalid
<DrDigital> and im new to ubuntu, i just installed it last night
<DrDigital> but i have some linux knowledge, i own a dedicated server and im on a mac right now
<Kovert> you want a static or a dhcp addy?
<hacker> hi all
<DrDigital> i want a dhcp ip, and a static dns
<DrDigital> my ips are all real ips
<Dragnslcr> DrDigital- do you control the DHCP server?
<Kovert> so you can set static with ifconfig
<DrDigital> no my modem does and i have no way to fix that
<DrDigital> modem, to a 24 port switch
<DrDigital> modem gives me 20 dhcp ips
<Dragnslcr> Can't remember if it's the same in KDE3, but if you right-click the network icon in the systray and go to the settings, there should be a tab to specify addresses for DNS servers
<DrDigital> and the dns is messed up, i can access ips fine but no nameservers
<Walzmyn> this is pissing me off. I wonder if installing Kubuntu screwed up the winders install?
<DrDigital> i have
<Kovert> modems dont give IP's
<DrDigital> and it keeps deleting and going back
<Dragnslcr> Odd
<Kovert> routers do
<DrDigital> okay, well i have no router
<DrDigital> its a cable modem to a switch
<jonathan_> ?
<Kovert> your router is in your I guess cable modem
<DrDigital> and all my systems have real ips
<favro> what's in /etc/resolv.conf?
<DrDigital> okay, well i have no way to modify the dns its giving out
<jonathan_> help, i speak espanish
<Dragnslcr> Kovert- most cable and DSL modems also serve as routers
<Kovert> ty favro
<favro> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<Dragnslcr> !es | jonathan_
<ubottu> jonathan_: please see above
<jonathan_> oh
<jonathan_> ok
<Kovert> Dragnslcr: yeah but yu can shut them off :-)
<jonathan_> thanks
<DrDigital> favro,  the bad dns
<DrDigital> all my other systems i have 4.2.2.1 and 4.2.2.2 and everything is all good
<favro> DrDigital: you can edit that and restart networking
<joseph> i have kde setup with multiple virtual desktops via the pager applet.  however, whenever i load an url from xchat, it always brings the firefox window over to this desktop.  how do i get it to load urls without leaving its own desktop?
<favro> kdesu kate /etc/resolv.conf
<favro> sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<Kovert> thinks you should install esxi and pfsence
<DrDigital> alright, i edited it
<DrDigital> so the system cant change that on its own again?
<Kovert> and don tyou a stupid cable / router /modem /diskwasher
<favro> joseph: seems you have firefox setup to open links in a new window
<favro> DrDigital: sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<DrDigital> yeah i done that already... just waiting
<favro> k
<DrDigital> done
<DrDigital> and resolv.conf is the same again
<DrDigital> bad dns's are back
<Kovert> DrDigital: are you using dhcp ? change it to static
<joseph> favro: in a new tab, not window
<favro> DrDigital: in /etc/network/interfaces what is the nameserver?
<Kovert> DrDigital: what are these bad dns servers?
<favro> joseph: you might need to ask in firefox chat then - that's all I know about that
<DrDigital> if i switch my ip to static it changes, windows allows you to do the top part in dhcp and assign a static dns, so does my mac... ubuntu cant do this?
<joseph> favro: ok
<DrDigital> Kovert, invalid ips
<Kovert> DrDigital: I belive that practice is technically illegal
<DrDigital> ive got like 15 computers here that all work perfectly fine doing what i been doing, just this one is different and i cant seem to figure out how to make it perform like the others
<Kovert> DrDigital: any other linux?
<DrDigital> so both Mac OS X and Windows XP and Vista break laws?
<Kovert> DrDigital: yes
<DrDigital> no, just the one system is
<favro> DrDigital: in /etc/network/interfaces what is the nameserver? - youi may have to change two files
<favro> s/youi/you/
<Kovert> the issue is what it is resolvong to?
<DrDigital> i dont see a name server
<DrDigital> a dns of 0.1.2.3 isnt a valid dns now is it?
<favro> DrDigital: I would add one and rechange resolv.conf and restart networking
<DrDigital> k
<favro> DrDigital: I wouldn't think that was valid
<favro> DrDigital: my nameserver in interfaces is the nameserver in resolv.conf
<Kovert> DrDigital: what do your lines look like "
<Kovert> # The primary network interface
<Kovert> auto eth0
<Kovert> #iface eth0 inet dhcp
<Kovert> "
<DrDigital> says it cant load the interfaces file
<mn> why do I get this error when trying to update?
<mn> Failed to fetch cdrom:[Kubuntu-KDE4 8.04.1 _Hardy Heron_ - Release i386 (20080702)]/dists/hardy/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz  Please use apt-cdrom to make this CD-ROM recognized by APT. apt-get update cannot be used to add new CD-ROMs
<DrDigital> auto lo
<mn> Failed to fetch cdrom:[Kubuntu-KDE4 8.04.1 _Hardy Heron_ - Release i386 (20080702)]/dists/hardy/restricted/binary-i386/Packages.gz  Please use apt-cdrom to make this CD-ROM recognized by APT. apt-get update cannot be used to add new CD-ROMs
<mn> Some index files failed to download, they have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<DrDigital> xface lo inet loopback
<DrDigital> iface eth0 inet dhcp
<DrDigital> auto eth0
<DrDigital> ifac eth1 inet dhcp
<DrDigital> auto eth1
<Kovert> is there  a # infount of either
<DrDigital> no
<DrDigital> that be commented out
<DrDigital> the system actually has 4 nics
<Kovert> put that infrount of iface eth0 inet dhcp
<Kovert> mn: look at the packages your selecting you have the cd rom selected
<DrDigital> and where should i put a nameserver at
<DrDigital> i need to give that system an internal ip as an alias
<DrDigital> so i can ssh in and not have to keep walking back and forth
<Kovert> I would try what I said first
<mn> Kovert:  so it's trying to download a .iso or a .img from the repos?
<DrDigital> i done it
<Kovert> mn: no it is trying to find a cd rom thats isnt incerted
<DrDigital> just waiting on it now
<Kovert> restart
<mn> Kovert: restarting will fix it?
<Kovert> no that was for drd
<Kovert> mn: you knwo how to edit the repos?
<mn> The sources?
<Kovert> yes
<mn> yeah
<mn> sources.list
<Kovert> mn comment out the cd rom
<Kovert> then open a console windows
<Kovert> sudo apt-get update
<DrDigital> resolve changed the entire look of it
<DrDigital> but the ips i assigned are sticking
<Kovert> :-)
<Kovert> still stupid DNS?
<mn> Kovert: done
<Kovert> mn: apt-get done?
<mn> no
<Kovert> sudo apt-get update
<mn> I mean I have edited the sources
<DrDigital> no it seems to be fixed for now
<DrDigital> so it was just a #
<Kovert> yes you had confilicting settings
<DrDigital> well the system has several nics, i dont get why only 2 are working, 3 are the same card
<DrDigital> im using this system to test out network devices
<DrDigital> remotely
<DrDigital> all the other nics neet static local ips
<Kovert> so assign them?
<mn> Kovert: Ok i finished apt-get updating
<DrDigital> the plan is to eventually make it a router/load balancer and ip-pbx system
<DrDigital> well thanks for the help
<Kovert> mn did that work
<Kovert> drdigital asterisx?
<DrDigital> yeah, a buddy owns a sip provider
<DrDigital> hes going to help me do it all
<mn> Well, it looks like it did but I was using update-manager when i got that error and it says Fetched 1B in 1min4s on apt-get
<Kovert> mn: sudo apt-get upgrade
<Kovert> let me know how it ends
<mn> nothing new to install or anything
<DrDigital> i only installed kubuntu to play with ktorrent
<DrDigital> for rss feeds on tv shows
<DrDigital> my tivo cant keep up with the woman
<vinnie3> mn: ok... heres how i got it. <System Settings> <Regeonal & Language> <Time & Date> pH:MM:SS AMPM
<Kovert> coud have used azureus
<favro> rtorrent is the lightest
<vinnie3> mn: then had to reboot for changes to take effect
<DrDigital> and a friend told me about ktorrent
<mn> vinnie3: mk ok, looks like they would have made that easier to do.  It's easy in GNOME.
<vinnie3> thanx for help... gotta go for now... cyalll later
<mn> Kovert:  So what now?
<DrDigital> well its a 2.60ghz with 2 gigs of ram, i dont think i need to worry about lightest and what not  once i figure stuff out more ill put a core 2 duo with like 4 gigs of ram together
<mn> later
<mn> and np
<DrDigital> how do i open port 22 up
<DrDigital> so i can ssh in remotelty
<DrDigital> remotely
<Kovert> mn: sudo apt-get upgrade
<mn> again?
<Kovert> did you do that or just update?
<mn> both
<Kovert> so then your working
<Kovert> mn: any errors?
<mn> nope
<mn> im using update-manager now to see with it
<Kovert> mn: you can go home now
<mn> lol k
<mn> DrDigital:  Put your default gateway into a web browser.  That should take you to your router's web page.  then you should be able to find where you can open ports and such
<DrDigital> i did
<DrDigital> 'sudo iptables -A INPUT -p tcp -d 0/0 -s 0/0 --dport 22 -j ACCEPT'
<DrDigital> didnt seem towork
<DrDigital> mn... um the system has a real ip address
<DrDigital> c-76-127-65-157:~ mmurphy$ ssh matthew@67.182.64.184
<DrDigital> ssh: connect to host 67.182.64.184 port 22: Connection refused
<DrDigital> c-76-127-65-157:~ mmurphy$
<mn> DrDigital you have wireless?
<DrDigital> this system is 76.127.65.157
<DrDigital> nope, gigabit
<mn> well, what I was saying was for a router
<DrDigital> im reading this
<DrDigital> http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-security-4/how-to-open-ports-in-ubuntu-451282/
<DrDigital> no
<DrDigital> i have no router
<mn> oh ok
<DrDigital> cable modem connects to switch, cable modem does not have a web interface
<DrDigital> it gives out real dhcp ips
<DrDigital> but nothings static, thats why side by side i have a  67.182.64.184 and a 76.127.65.157 ip address
<DrDigital> i just need to make the ssh server listen to port 22 i guess
<DrDigital> i have to install a ssh server i guess
<DrDigital> okay, old dns is back
<DrDigital> when doing apt-get i get all these 403s
<DrDigital> which i know is because of the dns
<DrDigital> its fixed again and now ssh-server is installing
<DrDigital> see, no matter how much i fix it, 10-20 minutes later everything i did goes away
<DrDigital> i dont mean to be a pain in the ass, ill just live with this for now
<DrDigital> i deal with repeative questions in #joomla so much that i made www.joomlamafia.com because i got tired of answering the same question 20 times a day
<surgy> i forgot the defualt location of sources.list
<surgy> etc/spt/sources.list?
<surgy> !sources.list
<ubottu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<surgy> !repository
<mn> etc/apt/sources.list
<jdnewmil> kernel problems with gutsy on an Athlon system (ASUS A7S333)... 2.6.22-14-generic freezes immediately after grub shows "(boot)"... I have to manually select 2.6.20-16-generic to get my system to do anything... have tried "noapic nolapic" boot options but seem to be unable to follow the current kernel ... can anyone suggest how to debug this?
<davitru> hello
<davitru> everybody
<_2> davitru
<yao_ziyuan> when installing adept 3.0,
<yao_ziyuan> apt-get says "adept is kept back"
<yao_ziyuan> although i used "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"
<yao_ziyuan> how do i upgrade this adept package now?
<owner> is it possible to change a flash drive to an HDD style write? like you can do to an iPod?
<_2> yao_ziyuan maybe specify the version ?    apt-get install adept-3.0      example...
<yao_ziyuan> let me see
<jdnewmil> yao_ziyuan: don't worry about it... you may need to upgrade some other packages that aren't ready yet.
<_2> that too    and if so apt will tell about it.
<SkEmO> how do i format my flash drive? its password protected and the application refuses to run on wine
<_2> SkEmO mkfs.<type> /dev/sda?        example
<SkEmO> o.O
<_2> SkEmO kdesudo qtparted     if you want a gui
<SkEmO> uhm, kk
<SkEmO> lemme try
<owner> I recommend gparted
<owner> it gives a little bit more graphical options
<_2> owner gtk tho
<owner> I can be run on KDE
<owner> I just installed it
<owner> *it
<_2> owner not the point.    requires gtk and several megs of dependancies if he doesnt have it already
<owner> ok then
<owner> you could always put it on a liveCD in that case but I see where you're coming from
<yao_ziyuan> jdnewmil: yeah i found out, it's adept-notifier
<yao_ziyuan> adept is 3.0 but adept-notifier, adept-updater is still 2.1
<yao_ziyuan> they can't work together
<_2> there ya go then.
<yao_ziyuan> now i can run adept 3.0, but there is no updater/notifier
<_2> and the ole'  if it aint broke, don't fix it!   phrase comes to mind.
<morrison> aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<_2> bbbbbbbbbbbbbb
<cheburek> what was the settings manager in kubuntu?
<_2> cheburek kcontrol
<_2> silent ?
<cheburek> yes
<cheburek> )
<_2> i differ to beg.
<cheburek> beg to differ 1st
<_2> quiet != silent
<CoJaBo-Eee> Are there things/settings that can be done to extend battery life?
<cheburek> ok
<_2> CoJaBo-Eee i'm sure.  but that's probably a question for google.com/linux
<_2> i wish i knew some magic "run this command"  that would do that. but it's not that simeple
<CoJaBo-Eee> I don't see any power-type settings in system settings,  just wondering if I missed them or something.
<_2> simeple    o.O
<CoJaBo-Eee> lol
<cheburek> where is the theme manager?
<_2> !theme
<ubottu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<CoJaBo-Eee> cojabo@CoJaBo-Eee:~$ make battery last longer
<CoJaBo-Eee> make: *** No rule to make target `battery'.  Stop.
<cheburek> yeah, but in kubuntu
<CoJaBo-Eee> :/
<_2> lol
<CoJaBo-Eee> :P
<CoJaBo-Eee> Are there any power-releated options in controls, if not where is a good place to start looking?
<cheburek> I can't find a true redmond theme for kubuntu, not XP
<cheburek> not xp-redmond*
<cheburek> _2, where is the theme manager in kubuntu ?
<cheburek> I found it
<favro> !changethemes
<ubottu> To change gnome themes: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy.  Kubuntu themes: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CustomizeKubuntu. Xubuntu users should /msg ubottu xfce-themes
<CoJaBo-Eee> Tho even if I get this laptop to run for many hours, my UPS is still going to die eventually no matter what I do lol
<cheburek> is this a bug? I changed to redmond theme and now there is no panel!
<cheburek> oh, there is
<cheburek> lol
<_2> no it's pebcak   ;/
<cheburek> redmond theme in xubuntu was more similar to redmons :(
<cheburek> redmond*
<CoJaBo-Eee> lol
<cheburek> isn't there a better redmond theme than the default one?
<surgy> why do i keep getting this error from firefox http://pastebin.com/m70c2880f. seams like im getting it at every third site i try or so
<CoJaBo-Eee> surgy: Server error, the site is overlooaded.
<surgy> ok so it should be fixed in an hour or so?
<surgy> i mean i got it from the wineappdb
<Agent_bob> what are you doing  running ff in wine ?
<CoJaBo-Eee> Agent_bob: Wine site is down.
<CoJaBo-Eee> surgy: Ususaly they don't last long, either it is fixed or the number of users overloading it goes down.
<surgy> thank you
<Agent_bob> CoJaBo-Eee but   /home/winehq/opt/appdb/include/query.php  ?
<CoJaBo-Eee> surgy: If you get a server error like that don;t keep reloading tho
<CoJaBo-Eee> Agent_bob: It is generally consideered a bad thing for servers to give out paths like that, but many are misconfigured like that :/
<CoJaBo-Eee> It even gives out the database username lol
<Agent_bob> CoJaBo-Eee yeah  made me thing he was doing something in wine on the local system
<CoJaBo-Eee> Yeah, its coming from the remote server, but it is a security issue to give out path and usernames like that lol
<CoJaBo-Eee> Because of that, everyone visiting the site now knows the DB user and where files are stored.
<Agent_bob> security through obsceurity is false now
<Agent_bob> was only tenative at best tho
<CoJaBo-Eee> Every bit helps, especially on webservers.
<CoJaBo-Eee> Production servers usually have errors set to log instead, that way if someone is trying to hack it, they can't see where they are triggering errors. In this case, anyone can trigger it because its an overload error.
<CoJaBo-Eee> Database errors are the worst, because they give out alarming amounts of data.
<Agent_bob> should be ran with 2>>/var/log/server/database.oops
<Stoffer> how do I edit Grub to change the default boot partition?
<Agent_bob> Stoffer kdesudo kate /boot/grub/menu.lst
<knic> how come in kde4 there is no media:/ ioslave?
<Agent_bob> #kubuntu-kde4
<devo>   i think someone is hack'n my computer rite now
<Agent_bob> devo ps -A x
<devo>   and the rason is cuz when i try to use Ktorrent it say's this "Someone has clogged the tubes!"
<devo>   how can i get rid of the hacker in my computer???
<Agent_bob> devo and cat /var/log/auth*
<Politics> Anyone know if there's something I can do about how slow kwlan's GUI is?
<Agent_bob> first make sure there is one...  then clicp their wings.  but save there info to use later :)))
<devo>  i don't know what u r try'n to tell me srry i'm new with commands i don't know linux that well have been use'n it for about a month & i still don't know the damn command line's & what not's srry
<devo>   so what u r try'n to tell me???
<Stoffer> Agent_bob, I changed "default 0" to "default X_sequence"  - what exactly does that do?  All I noticed is that there's no countdown to the default partition anymore
<Agent_bob> devo you can    sudo ifdown <iface>      to cut off a connection, if needed.   you can use guarddog/firestarter and iptables to block specific ip's
<devo>  but i don't know how to use though's programs in linux i know very little about linux but still learn'n to this every day lol
<Agent_bob> Stoffer sorry can you hold that Q please, or let someone else answer it.   i'll be back in a few.
<Agent_bob> shoot.  i don't have grub on this box either.
<Agent_bob> who was asking about menu.lst ?
<Stoffer> me
<Agent_bob> Stoffer ok repete what you last said
<Agent_bob> you changed ????
<Stoffer> I just followed a document on kubuntu.org and was wondering what setting the default to x_sequence in grub.lst would do
<Stoffer> all the doc says is to change it
<Agent_bob> Stoffer ok x_sequence needs inturpreted   it's numeric
<ilkin> People, do you know why Kubuntu shows images so bad?
<Agent_bob> Stoffer i.e.  the first listing is 0  the next one is 1 the next is 2 ...
<Stoffer> yeah, i have like 10 in the boot list
<Stoffer> a million ubuntu's and 1 xp at the end
<Agent_bob> Stoffer what i normally did was move the one that you want to default to to the top of the file.
<Agent_bob> Stoffer way up top.
<Stoffer> ah ok
<Agent_bob> Stoffer and leave the default=0 so it will kick off the first one.
<Stoffer> so having "default x_sequence" chooses nothing?
<Agent_bob> Stoffer right
<Stoffer> ah
<Stoffer> ok, i'll go back and change it later
<Stoffer> thanks
<Agent_bob> Stoffer in fact that would generate an erro.
<Agent_bob> error   ^
<Stoffer> http://www.kubuntu.org/doc/7.10/hardware/C/harddrives.html
<Agent_bob> because "default " is looking for a numeric value.    and the author of that doc used x as a numeric indicator
<Stoffer> oh
<Stoffer> well then I totally misunderstood
<Stoffer> lol
<Stoffer> not very clear instructions if you ask me
<Stoffer> in either case now I know what to do, thanks
<Stoffer> gotta crash though
<Stoffer> have a good one
<Agent_bob> Stoffer k luck to your pinguin
<Agent_bob> yeah that doc is very poorly writen.
<Agent_bob> it's got gruff all in it.
<Agent_bob> uncomment "hiddenmenu" to unhide the menu  ?
<Agent_bob> also the habitual use of  "X_.*"  to indicate a number is confusing at best.
<Agent_bob>  timeout X_seconds
<Agent_bob>  default X_sequence
<miksu> Päiviä !
<Agent_bob> miksu you the one with the assumed visitor ?
<Agent_bob> !firewall
<ubottu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<Agent_bob> ummm isn't there a new "fw.*"   command also ?
<favro> !ufw
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ufw
<Agent_bob> !info ufw
<ubottu> ufw (source: ufw): program for managing a netfilter firewall. In component main, is standard. Version 0.16.2.3 (hardy), package size 22 kB, installed size 204 kB
<Agent_bob> that's it.
<favro> :)
<Agent_bob> tell me, am i really so wierd for changing root's name ?
<favro> maybe just unique Agent_bob
<Agent_bob> granted not using any partitions is a bit wierd, i guess.     and having the entire system "nosuid" takes some getting used too...    but why does everyone freek out when i mention changing root's name to something more descrete
<Agent_bob> well almost everyone.
<Agent_bob> and then adding a normal user named root with a blank password and a chrooted login....        well enough about that, you get the gist
<Agent_bob> is it a trap ?    no it's just a naturally confining situation, which provides specific information.   not a trap!
<chegee> hi to all
<Agent_bob> chegee
<chegee> I have some questions
<Agent_bob> that wasn't one of them.
<Sarasvati> Hello
<Agent_bob> Sarasvati
<Sarasvati> Hey how are you?
<Agent_bob> tov  and you
<Agent_bob> err good   and you ?
<Sarasvati> Bit pissed off, I am trying to get linux on my dad's pc, but it doesn't work for some reason
<Sarasvati> mazzel tov :P
<Agent_bob> yes. i can see that.
<Sarasvati> Put a cd in it, and it doesn't want to boot...
<Agent_bob> Sarasvati does it come to the cd boot menu  or does it not get that far ?
<Sarasvati> Nope, it keeps on starting up as windows
<Agent_bob> Sarasvati ok that's a bios setting.   you'll have to power off   and when you power on   press the key/s to access the bios settings,  and enable it to boot from cd/dvd first.
<Sarasvati> s= escape?
<chegee> I have not sound in my system, but when I write in console "asoundconf list" it gives me that "avaliable sound card: CK8S", so question: how I can to set up my sound system?
<Agent_bob> some keys i have seen are   left-shift  f1  f2  f8  and del    can't say i have see one that escape would access it.  but that doesn't mean that yours isn't setup that way.
<Agent_bob> !sound | chegee perhaps this page will help you.
<ubottu> chegee perhaps this page will help you.: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Agent_bob> the second one    ^
<Sarasvati> Agent_Bob: Okay I'll try that :) Let's see if it wotjs :)
<Agent_bob> also i noticed that if you power on with a windows vesta recovery dvd in the drive, even though you select to do nothing it resets bios to NOT boot from cd/dvd    really ticks me off,  as does everything else about M$.
<Sarasvati> Agent_Bob: I get in some sort of menu when I push the key/s, but I can't select it to boot with ubuntu
<Agent_bob> sounds like the micro$oft windows boot manager   rather than the bios settings.     hard to say from here.
<Agent_bob> what was it called    ntldr   ?
<Sarasvati> Agent_Bob: I am now in a menu where I can give a boot order, it is bios
<Sarasvati> But it doesn
<Sarasvati> react when I select cd
<Agent_bob> it wont react until you save the changes and exit
<Agent_bob> if we are using the word the same.
<Sarasvati> Agent_bob: well, now it just says boot order: and then shows drives, but I can't select the cd in the first place
<Agent_bob> read any on screen help    not knowing your bios i can't advise
<Sarasvati> Agent_Bob: Okay I'll try something :)
<Sarasvati> Agent_bob: is there a general save button in these bios's?
<Agent_bob> depends entirely on the bios   some use f10   some esc
<Agent_bob> others ...
<Agent_bob> just remember any changes you make,  you may have to undo them
 * Agent_bob waits for the "now he tells me" ...
<Sarasvati> Agent_Bob: YEEEY! It worked! We got Linux :D Thanx a lot :D
<drumma> how do I disable animation on panel icons click?
<Sarasvati> Agent_bob: Well, it's installing now :)
<Agent_bob> Sarasvati welcome     >                         < this much :)
<Sarasvati> More welcome to my dad, I have used linux for 1 and a half year now :)
<Agent_bob> about 9 years here...
<Sarasvati> That's a long time :)
<Agent_bob> drumma in kcontrol > look and feel >      kde3  if kde4 see bot message   !kde4
<Sarasvati> I think it just works perfect, I only have a problem getting my wacom tablet to work on two screens at home :P
<Sarasvati> Agent_bob: Is ubuntu that fast with emptying the pc? There was a lot on my dad's pc, including over 600 virusses
<patricio> hi na
<Agent_bob> i really only had one reason for switching from M$   "EULA"  but that was enough reason for me.
<drumma> Agent_bob, there's no look and feel ther
<Guest36870> gib ma bitte login zum chat
<Agent_bob> drumma it is kde3 ?
<Sarasvati> Agent_bob: What was that reason?
<drumma> Agent_bob, yes
<Agent_bob> Sarasvati "EULA" = end user license agreement    the M$ if you click yes we own you and your house and your famiely and ....     thingy
<Agent_bob> i actually read one.
<Agent_bob> drumma its the top itom on the list in the left colomn in kcontrol
<patricio_> hi
<Sarasvati> Agent_bob: 8/, didn't know they did that...
<Agent_bob> patricio_
<patricio_> jo
<Agent_bob> Sarasvati you should read an eula from micro soft some time.
<patricio__> was gibs
<drumma> Agent_bob, "APeearance and themes" ?
<Sarasvati> Agent_Bob: I just got fed up with the virusses and expensive not-working programs, a friend of mine just discoeverd Linux and put it on my laptop, and never had problems ever since
<Agent_bob> drumma yeah ok.
<patricio__> kanste deutsch reden
<bazhang> !de
<ubottu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<patricio__> ich möchte ein chat
<Agent_bob> bazhang you come in here just to quick draw me ?
<patricio__> hi cris
<DrDigital> how can i get this done, I have 2 NICs, one has a real IP, the other I want to assign a local static ip to it so that someone could login to the real ip and access the local ip
<Agent_bob> DrDigital you setup the static ip in /etc/network/interfaces  and you set the other as the default gateway
<DrDigital> if i cant access http://192.168.1.2 myself at the system how are they going to be able to? firefox is trying to use just the 1 nic
<Agent_bob> DrDigital you'll need to enable ipv4_forwarding in /etc/sysctl also
<DrDigital> i have someone thats going to use VNC and show me how to replace the firmware on some devices
<Agent_bob> DrDigital and what do you mean access it?      there will have to be something listening on it.
<DrDigital> vnc works
<DrDigital> its all web based
<DrDigital> am i not being clear? im a bit tired
<Agent_bob> the point remains.  if there is nothing listening on the 192.168.1.2 interface you can't "access" it.
<DrDigital> the AP has that ip
<Agent_bob> ok we are not talking the same language.    there is  #ubuntu (because your question is not kde specific)   and there is ##linux  (which is a good networking channel at times)    i'll let someone do what i can't.
<DrDigital> alright
<DrDigital> thanks
<Agent_bob> welcome
<Sarasvati> Agent_Bob: still there?
<any> ?
<any> hello
<Agent_bob> Sarasvati yeah
<Sarasvati> Hello :D
<any> ?
<Sarasvati> Agent_Bob: Never mind problem solved :P
<Sarasvati> Any is confused I think
<Agent_bob> any   did you need something ?
<Agent_bob> ooops gone.
<Agent_bob> i'll have to look before i leap
<Agent_bob> or look silly after i leap as has been the case....
<Agent_bob> well i'm off to lunch, and then to a meeting.  so i'll see you folks when.
<Sarasvati> Hello :)
<Sarasvati> Anybody knows how to find the administrator button?
<favro> Sarasvati: there isn't a button - you give yourself admin rights from the terminal
<favro> !sudo | sras
<ubottu> sras: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome), or !kdesu (KDE)
<favro> Sarasvati: ^^
<Sarasvati> FAvro: where can I find the terminal?
<favro> Sarasvati: it is in the system menu under konsole
<Sarasvati> I'm now in konsole, what do I have to type?
<Werdna> hi! I'm interested in doing some development for kopete on my kubuntu 8.10 desktop. I'm busily checking out from SVN. What else do I need to do to get the environment set up? Is there a page with all these details?
<Sarasvati> Favro: what do I have to type to get administrator rights in konsole?
<_LiNuX_> hi... i have a desktop cube and i want in every part of the cube has a differend wallpaper is any way to do that?
<joseph> Sarasvati: use sudo
<favro> Sarasvati: you get admin rights for an application - so   sudo applicationname
<joseph> _LiNuX_: yes
<_LiNuX_> how?
<joseph> _LiNuX_: i don't know. but i know you can do it.
<Werdna> !faq
<ubottu> A list of common questions and answers about Ubuntu: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CommonQuestions - Official documentation: http://help.ubuntu.com - IRC FAQ: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRCResourcePage
<joseph> !cvs
<ubottu> cvs is the Concurrent Versions System, the dominant open-source network-transparent version control system; it helps to manage releases and to control concurrent editing of source files among multiple authors. See: https://www.cvshome.org/
<joseph> Werdna: may want to check that out too
<joseph> not sure if kopete uses cvs, though
<guilleswe> I installed kubuntu yesterday via windows, but i dont see any partition, where is it and how do i erase it? i want to install it in a another disk
<guilleswe> !uninstall
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about uninstall
<guilleswe> !delete
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about delete
<Werdna> joseph: kopete is on the KDE svn.
<joseph> Werdna: ok :)
<Werdna> I'm just after a build environment setup
<guilleswe> !purge
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about purge
<favro> !build-essentials
<ubottu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<favro> !wubi
<ubottu> Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php for troubleshooting. Please file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug.
<guilleswe> but wubi dows not open to uninstall
<Sarasvati> Favro: what's the applicationname for getting internet to work?
<Sarasvati> Isn't it possible to get administrator rights for everything?
<favro> Sarasvati: ther's knetworkmanager on your panel
<Sarasvati> Favro: Where is theknetworkmanager then?
<guilleswe> how the fuck do i uninstall kubuntu if installed via wubi?!!!
<kushou> hi
<guilleswe> sorry for the language, i am just frustrated
<favro> Sarasvati: the panel is the strip across the bottom - knetworkmanager should be an icon on the right
<favro> guilleswe: you go to add/remove afaik
<Sarasvati> Favro: Ah we just gto somewhere, we'll try from here then :)
<favro> :)
<joseph> guilleswe: use a partition editor to delete the linux partitions
<joseph> partition magic maybe
<guilleswe> jospeh, the problem is that i installed via wubi and it does not show any partitions where kubuntu is installed
<guilleswe> it just shows my three partitions with correct size, still everytime in rebbot, the black windows to choose between xp and kubuntu comes up, if i choose kubuntu it starts kubuntu as normal
<guilleswe> where is it then?
<Sarasvati> Favro: how do I get an IP-address?
<favro> Sarasvati: you use dhcp to have your router assign it or set a static one
<joseph> guilleswe: you might try formatting the MBR
<Sarasvati> Favro: we still don't have any internet....
<Sarasvati> Favro: Ah, we have to reboot, then we'll try that first :)
<favro> Sarasvati: I edit the file myself to set static addresssarasif you made changes try in konsole   sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<guilleswe> joseph, yeah it hought the MBR was the problem, that it was just the kubuntu name ther, but then how does it mangaes to open kubuntu? the files have to be somewhere
<favro> oops
<joseph> guilleswe: you have to tell the boot loader to load your windows partition
<joseph> guilleswe: see your grub configuration
<favro> Sarasvati: try in konsole   sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<Sarasvati> Favro: OK, it's doing something now, although I don't know what  yet :P
<guilleswe> joseph i dont have a grub
<joseph> guilleswe: then check your lilo.conf
<guilleswe> in kubuntu, at this moment i am in windows
<guilleswe> i just want to get ride of the shit
<joseph> so delete the partitions
<guilleswe> i dont have any
<guilleswe> let me show you how partition magic looks like
<joseph> if you don't have any linux partitions, then it's not installed
<joseph> which then makes me think you forgot to eject the linux cd out of your cdrom
<joseph> which would be pretty bad.
<Sarasvati> Favro: It says it has problems with interface: no such device
<favro> Sarasvati: what are you trying to set up? - ethernet or wireless?
<guilleswe> her eis what happens, i start the computer, i get's pass the "boot from CD" coz i dont have any cd in. it gets pass where the grub usually comes up, adn then a black windows ( i am sure this window is from microsoft (MBR)) asking me if i want to use windows xp or kubuntu, whichever i choose they open perfectly
<joseph> ok
<guilleswe> when i check the disk for partition there are none, it seems kubuntu has been installed in c as a windows aplication, but now i want to uninstall it, but i cant.
<joseph> so go into command prompt in windows, use fdisk to delete the linux partitions
<joseph> easy.
<joseph> as a windows application?
<joseph> whoah
<joseph> how'd you install it to begin with?
<Sarasvati> Favro: wireless
<guilleswe> well that is what the wibu does
<joseph> wow
<favro> Sarasvati: I don't use wireless but read this link
<guilleswe> it is the first time, when i downloaded the cd and burn it, a windowss came up telling me that i could install kubuntu as a windows aplication, and so i did
<favro> !wifi | Sarasvati
<ubottu> Sarasvati: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<guilleswe> see the pic joseph, no partitions with linux in it, my only suspect is that i think i am not sure that the used size in C is bigger than before, but i dont find anyfiles with kubuntu i it
<joseph> ok
<joseph> well, if it's an application, use add/remove programs in the control panel
<guilleswe> i am there dont see anything with kubuntu or ubuntu in it
<Sarasvati> Favro &Ubottu: Okay, I'll take a look at it :) First I'll take a shower though :P
<Sarasvati> BRB
<joseph> guilleswe: weird.
<joseph> see, this is precisely why you don't have 2 operating systems on one computer
<joseph> it's just wrong.
<joseph> man can only serve one master!
<joseph> guilleswe: sorry, man, i guess i can't help
<jonathan_> any ideas why this in an bash script doesn't work?
<jonathan_> ftp -u ftp://"$ftp_user":"$ftp_password"@"$ftp_host"/"$ftp_dir"/ nowPlaying.txt Cover.jpg
<jonathan_> it just does nothing
<gae> !lista
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lista
<gae> ciaoooo
<gae> !list
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #kubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<joseph> !it > gae
<ubottu> gae, please see my private message
<jonathan_> ??
<joseph> jonathan_: do you have all those variables set?
<jonathan_> yes
<joseph> have you tried it without the quotes?
<jonathan_> no, that's an idea
<jonathan_> wait
<jonathan_> hm
<jonathan_> no changes
<joseph> why don't you just put in the data instead of using variables?
<adenin> hello, what is the best way to install mplayer ?
<jonathan_> because the data is variable
<patricio__> bertizuligastergerdafterhingersterra instal old media
<jonathan_> ok found out
<jonathan_> there was a library missing
<adenin> ok, i found it; sudo apt-get install mplayer
<joseph> jonathan_: there ya go
<Colonel_Panic> anybody alive in here?
<Colonel_Panic> I'm having problems with Audacity
<Tm_T> !helpme
<ubottu> Avoid your questions being followed by a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !patience
<Colonel_Panic> won't record
<regital> hi. i have kubuntu 8.04 and i was wondering how do i change the bootsplash?
<regital> i tried googling it, but couldnt really find anything
<PhilRod> !usplash
<ubottu> To select the usplash artwork you want, use "sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so && sudo update-initramfs -u" - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto for adding your custom artwork
<PhilRod> regital: ^^^
<regital> thanks ^^
<regital> hmm... isnt there a graphical way to do it?
<Haza> Morning folks. I wanted to use multiple moniters so i changed some setigns and was told to restart my xserver or something
<Haza> now my graphics are completely messed up and i cannot see much of the desktop
<Haza> What might be the command i can use to reconfigure the graphics via a terminal?
<Haza> Ive done it before but i cannot remember what it is :(
<favro> Haza: sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<Haza> favro: Cheers mate. I will give it a try
<Haza> What might be my default driver do you think?
<Haza> Vesa?
<favro> vesa is the safe choice
<favro> lspci | grep VGA   will tell which card it is
<Haza> Okay. i just need to get the basic graphics working again anyhow. Like i said before the desktop is completely screwed :)
<favro> go with vesa
<favro> hint - with a backup you have a file you can restore in these situations :)
<Haza> maybe i should check the /etc/X11 folder for a backup?
<favro> I would
<Colonel_Panic> anybody in herfe?
<Colonel_Panic> *here*
<favro> Colonel_Panic: yep
<favro> Colonel_Panic: people drop in and out :)
<Colonel_Panic> I can'r get any sound input
<Colonel_Panic> I'm using an old Sound Blaster LIVE!
<Colonel_Panic> card
<favro> does the command   aplay -l   list the card?
<Colonel_Panic> I can hear the mic soounds through the speakers, but none of the programs can record it
<favro> k
<Colonel_Panic> yeah, ity's listed
<Colonel_Panic> http://www.pastebin.ca/1207351
<favro> first check is run   alsamixer   in konsole and make sure all are turned up
<Colonel_Panic> why can I not get audacity or any other programs to record sound?
<Colonel_Panic> I can'r even use Skype
<dicky> fdgdfg
<Colonel_Panic> alsamixer?
<favro> yep - type that in konsole
<dicky> who is this person from indonesia ?
<gs> merhaba
<gs> kim bana yardımıc olabilir?
<Colonel_Panic> well, MIc is all the way up
<Colonel_Panic> 100%
<favro> !english | gs
<ubottu> gs: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<gs> ok
<favro> Colonel_Panic: is input turned up?
<gs> can ı ask a qestion
<favro> sure
<Colonel_Panic> Input...
<gs> ı am try to use azureıs program
<favro> Colonel_Panic: in alsamixer
<Tm_T> !azureus | gs
<gs> pear 2 pear program
<ubottu> gs: azureus is a popular bittorent client written in Java, installation instructions can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AzureusHowTo
<Tm_T> (:)
<gs> but
<gs> ı can not fint search
<gs> can u help me
<Colonel_Panic> where is that? I don't even see it
<favro> gs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AzureusHowTo
<favro> Colonel_Panic: if it's not there you can't turn it up - I'll have a quick google about your card
<Colonel_Panic> http://i38.tinypic.com/xat3sy.png
<Colonel_Panic> that's what my alsamixer looks like
<gs> now trying to find solutions on this web adress
<Colonel_Panic> see the screenshot I posted?
<Colonel_Panic> The opnly fader not shown in that pic is "Master" which is about 75% volume
<favro> Colonel_Panic: lots of bugs about your card
<Colonel_Panic> eh?
<Colonel_Panic> What kinds of bugs?
<Colonel_Panic> can you paste a link?
<favro> Colonel_Panic: there's a skype bug with that card  - "Unfortunately, SB Live! currently has an issue when running through default (it has since the beginning of the 1.4 development). We expect to do more audio engine work soon"
<Colonel_Panic> nice...What's a good sound card I could replace it with?
<favro> http://forum.skype.com/index.php?act=Print&client=printer&f=153&t=101297 - near the top
<msnbot> Hello, I use kubuntu normally. But for test I installed ubuntu-desktop. after test I removed the ubuntu by issuing apt-get remove ubuntu-desktop. The problem is ubuntu-desktop is uninstalled, not the software packages that comes with ubuntu. Now I have lots of ubuntu software. How do I remove those?? any shortcut??
<Colonel_Panic> I don't like the idea of buying a new sound card, but if I have to, what should I get?
<favro> !purekde | msnbot
<ubottu> msnbot: If you want to remove all !Gnome packages and have a default !Kubuntu system follow the instructions here « https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PureKDE »
<favro> Colonel_Panic: I wouldn't know what to recommend - check for linux and skype compatability before you buy
<msnbot> favro:  Thanks a lot
<Colonel_Panic> so you're saying there's a hardware incompatiblilty that won't allow me to configure the input at all?
<favro> Colonel_Panic: I had a quick google and found that site - there may be ways to get it working - google will be your freind for that :)
<jtisme> is sound juicer the best for ripping audio cd's
<msnbot> favro:  I have xubuntu as well, I want to keep xubuntu.
<msnbot> will it remove xubuntu too?
<Colonel_Panic> what if I use OSS?
<favro> msnbot: I've never removed a *buntu-desktop so can only offer that link
<Colonel_Panic> Is there any anything I can do to get it working?
<favro> msnbot: I've never removed a *buntu-desktop so can only offer that link
<favro> msnbot: I've never removed a *buntu-desktop so can only offer that link
<favro> Colonel_Panic: I had a quick google and found that site - there may be ways to get it working - google will be your freind for that :)
<favro> sorry msnbot :)
<harriet> hi, I have Kubuntu 8.04. I used to use Apt-cahe, but removed it as it was not needed anymore. Now I can't reload the repositories or anything, help!
<Colonel_Panic> what was the URL?
<favro> http://forum.skype.com/index.php?act=Print&client=printer&f=153&t=101297 - near the top
<max_> msg nickserv register giuseppe76-- tanino111@gmail.com
<favro> harriet: did you do   sudo apt-get clean   or something else?
<Colonel_Panic> Well, it's not just Skype that I want to use
<favro> max_: you need the / in front
<Colonel_Panic> I also want to use Audacity and/or Ardour
<Colonel_Panic> but I can't get either of them to record
<favro> Colonel_Panic: it's got to do with the card's setup you'll need to google for it - that is all I could do to help
<Colonel_Panic> BTW, I'm on a 64-bit system myself
<favro> max_: and it is best to do that in the server tab - your email address is now in the logs for all to peruse...
<msnbot> favro: its okay.
<favro> +
<max_> qui si discute anche di kubuntu o esiste un'altro canale?
<lokai> Are there any companies that sell VPN access to their servers?
<lokai> !kubuntu-it
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kubuntu-it
<lokai> #kubuntu-it maybe.
<favro> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<favro> lokai: someone in #ubuntu-server might know
<lokai> thanks favro
<favro> np
<Sarasvati> Favro: Hey Favro, it's still not working, the internet
<Sarasvati> Hello, anyone there?
<Sarasvati> ?
<jussi01> no
<Sarasvati> no?
<jussi01> no, we are not here :P
<jussi01> Sarasvati: just ask your question.
<Sarasvati> I'm hearing voices... must become schizophrenic..
<jussi01> hehe
<Sarasvati> I can't get internet to work on my dad's pc, just put ubuntu on it
<Sarasvati> But it nags me for network admins
<blendtux> hi everybody, the kde 8.04 with kde4 remix, wich version of kde is that, kde 4.1.1 or some older version
<jussi01> Sarasvati: ok, how is it connected? wired or wireless?
<Sarasvati> I just can't get it to work :(
<jussi01> blendtux: #kubuntu-kde4thanks
<Sarasvati> Jussi01: wireless
<jussi01> Sarasvati: usb or built in?
<Sarasvati> But I can't see any connection on it yet...
<Sarasvati> There's no icon
<Sarasvati> It's a card-thing, the laptop is practically antique
<jussi01> ok.
<jussi01> Sarasvati: are you familiar with the terminal?
<Sarasvati> I have used it before, but I'm still terrible when it comes to ICT :P
<jussi01> ok
<Sarasvati> But I know how to start it up :P
<jussi01> Sarasvati: please open a terminal
<jussi01> then, type: lspci
<jussi01> finally copy what it says, and pastebin it for me.
<jussi01> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<Sarasvati> Now it says a lot of things, and now?
<Sarasvati> Ow, I first have to copy that to a USB and then to this pc
<jussi01> ok.
<DeXxX> hi all
<jussi01> hi DeXxX
<DeXxX> :)
<DeXxX> where you from jussi01
<DeXxX> ?
<jussi01> DeXxX: this is a support channel, if you want to chat, please head over to #kubuntu-offtopic
<Sarasvati> Jussi01: I pasted it
<jussi01> Sarasvati: did you press paste?
<Sarasvati> Jussi01: Under my name
<jussi01> I need the url
<Sarasvati> Yup
<Sarasvati> http://paste.ubuntu.com/48884/
<jtisme> does sound juicer run under kubuntu
<DeXxX> ima li ot bg tyka
<jussi01> jtisme: yes
<jtisme> jussi01, thanks
<jussi01> Sarasvati: hrm, seems that card has a bug. not sure if its been fixed yet :(
<jussi01> bug 106987
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 106987 in linux-source-2.6.20 "netgear WG511v1 PCMCIA card: prism54pci Cannot read eeprom" [Undecided,Won't fix] https://launchpad.net/bugs/106987
<Sarasvati> Okay, so it won't work unless I put a new card in?
<jussi01> Sarasvati: it "might" but Id say a new card would be an easier option.
<Sarasvati> Okay, then I'll tell my dad he just has to get an new card, and I will put the rest of what he needs on the pc at my home
<jussi01> Sarasvati: just make sure you research that you get a linux compaitble one...
<Sarasvati> Jussi01: It also nags me for administrator functions, you have any idea how I can put administrator-thingey on it?
<Sarasvati> Jussi01: I will :)
<jussi01> Sarasvati: what do you mean?
<jussi01> (about the admin stuff?)
<Sarasvati> Well, if I want to change something, it says I need to be an network administrator or something...
<Sarasvati> I don't have that on my own notebook
<jussi01> hrm, Im unsure on what you are trying to get across, can you give me a specific situation?
<Sarasvati> So I wondered how I could make the first user such an administrator so I can change things on that laptop if I want to
<Sarasvati> Okay, if I go to network connections fe, it says 'click the administrator mode button to allow modifications'
<Sarasvati> If I click on it and give the password etc, I just get a cubicle with red sides
<Sarasvati> If I go back, it wants me to select the admin mode again
<jussi01> yes, thats a security thing. you need admin mode to be able to change things.
<Sarasvati> How do I get admin mode automatically with the first user?
<Sarasvati> Or is that not possible?
<jussi01> Sarasvati: that is highly not recomended
<Sarasvati> Okay, then I won't do it... :)
<jussi01> :)
<Sarasvati> Then I'll just take that laptop home with me and work with it further there :P
<jussi01> ok. :)
<Sarasvati> Maybe I can also try if someone's online then who knows how to fox my complicated problem :P
<Sarasvati> But that's not an easy one, I figured :(
<radovich> hi guys. is there a way to install windows xp inside of kubuntu?
<any> 1111111111111111111111111111111
<any> 2222222222222222222222222222222222222
<any> 33333333333333333333333333333333
<any> 4444444444444444444444444444444
<any> 555555555555555555555555555555555
<any> 6666666666666666666666666666666666
<any> 77777777777777777777777777777777777777
<radovich> what are you doing?
<any> 随风倒
<radovich> is that swearing i see???
<any> ?
<LeeJunFan> radovich: installing windows inside kubuntu requires a virtual machine, like vmware.
<radovich> whank you.
<radovich> thank
<radovich> :)
<LeeJunFan> lol, good laugh to start the morning on that typo :)
<radovich> yeah
<DexterF> which java package do I need to have Sun java and run programs? sun-java6-bin or -jre? or both?
<radovich> sorry 'bout that
<any> 有没有中国人
<radovich> any, please write in english
<LeeJunFan> radovich: don't worry about it - it was funny.
<radovich> yep
<DexterF> jre, alright, got it
<radovich> LeeJunFan: will window$ be slow in vmware?
<any> 不会写英语
<DexterF> any: do you speak english?
<jussi01> !cn
<ubottu> For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<LeeJunFan> radovich: not slow, but not natively fast. It can't do accelerated graphics either, so no games or 3d software of any type really.
<radovich> LeeJunFan: i was planning to install it just so i can exchange my mobile phone data
<radovich> i have lg u880 and it cannot be recognized in any linux application
<LeeJunFan> radovich: might work for that. I was able to with my motorola razr, however my palm based phone wouldn't work with vmware because it didn't support usb fully. That may be different now with vmware-server 2.0 beta.
<radovich> DexterF: if you only want to execute apps, use jre, if you plan developing, jdk
<DexterF> i see
<radovich> LeeJunFan: this lg is connects with usb cable. all i need is to access my phone memory and it's memory card. i managed to get phone related stuff working on kmobiletoolf
<xbxb> Let's say I don't want to change my fstab file and I have my home folder on a separate disc that requires manually mounting it. How could I change the startup process, so that I can get a prompt to mount the dev, before my home folder is needed (by kde, gnome, whatever)?
<radovich> does anyone get this bug: in firefox, is a page has some checkboxes, if i click on them, i cannot see whether i checked it or not
<jussi01> !bum | xbxb: this may help
<ubottu> xbxb: this may help: Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<xbxb> jussi01:  thanks
<jussi01> :)
<andre__> Hi. Is there someone around who can help me getting audio cd's to work properly in kubuntu with KDE 4.1.1?
<andre__> Currently I'm getting nowhere...
<andre__> Or perhaps a pointer to a website where I can find some information to get started?
<andre__> I'd like to rip some cd's I have with the audiocd kio slave, which used to work in past for me (before using Kubuntu). Surely that still works in KDE nowadays?
<xbxb> jussi01: :) I also wonder: is it a good idea to share the same home folder between two different PCs (so that I can use the same chat logs, firefox bookmarks on both)? when each PC may have slightly different software versions (due to automatic updates)...
<jussi01> andre__: please ask in #kubuntu-kde4 :)
<nom> I am unable to get my screen resolution fixed in kde4 it works fine on gnome on the same ubuntu
<nom> here is my xorg.conf file http://paste.ubuntu.com/48887/
<jussi01> xbxb: not sure. sorry
<nom> i asked in kde4 but there is no one to answer atm
<jussi01> nom, just be patient, it is a sunday
<jussi01> you arent likely to find more help in here, so try to keep it to a channel where it relevant.
<jussi01> :)
<andre__> OK jussi01, I will move to that channel.
<xbxb> jussi01:  thanks though
<roel_> hello!
<rickdisco> hi
<rickdisco> can anyone help me with ipw2200 wireless connection issues on kubuntu intrepid alpha 6 ?
<pietje123> hallo
<cosmic_> www.botecounix.com.br
<MikeyLDS> hi guys
<MikeyLDS> i just installed Kubuntu 8.04 with KDE 4.1.1 ... when it rebooted there was no option to boot linux ... just booted straight to windows, any ideas?
<dr_willis> Sounds like the grub loaer dident get installed.. You did do a normal install (booted the cd, used the install icon?) and not a Wubi Install  (installed Inside windows)
<MikeyLDS> yup, installed from the live cd
<dr_willis> Grub = the bootloader tool that gives you a menu at boot up. as to what OS to boot.
<dr_willis> Do you only have the 1 hard drive?  or 2 seperate (or more) hard drves)
<LeeJunFan> might have installed grub to a partition.
<LeeJunFan> or that
<MikeyLDS> 1 ide and 2 sata's
<MikeyLDS> i installed on one of the sata's with the swap disc on the same
<MikeyLDS> also formatted the sata to ext3
<MikeyLDS> is there a way to install the grub loader again?
<LeeJunFan> !grub
<ubottu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<LeeJunFan> MikeyLDS: follow the instructions on recovering grub after a windows install - same thing applies.
<MikeyLDS> lol @ floppies ... not used one of those drives for years :P
<MikeyLDS> yeah, will do
<dr_willis> I would try setting the bios to boot the other hard drives.. Its possible grub got installed to the wrong one.
<MikeyLDS> ok
<dr_willis> its proberly possible to put the grub loader on the linux hd, and boot that hd. and let it boot windows.. thus keeping grub totally off the windows hd.
<MikeyLDS> yeah
<dr_willis> Or do like i did once.. installed grub to every hd in the system - to be sure i got it on the one HD  i needed
<dr_willis> :)
<MikeyLDS> looks complicated in the guide though, lol
<LeeJunFan> lol
<MikeyLDS> lol
<dr_willis> The guide detailes several ways to do the same thing.
<dr_willis> read through it befor starting. dont just start 'cuting/pasting commands'
<MikeyLDS> yeah will do dr_willis
<LeeJunFan> I remember the old days when the compressed kernel image could actually fit on a mbr, just dd the kernel directly to the mbr (as long as you had your fs and controller compiled in).
<dr_willis> Hmm.. I rember them fitting on a floppy, but not the mbr. :)
<MikeyLDS> that went waaaaaaaaaaay over my head LeeJunFan! lol
<dr_willis> you could dd  the kernel to the start of a partition. I recall.
<Glady> they banned me
<dr_willis> Glady,  i dont think anyone understood a word you were saying..
 * DuGi is away: Gone away for now.
<Tm_T> DuGi: no
<sebastianito> hi
<sebastianito> i have a problem with my drives in /media, i have 3 different folders with the same name but they use _ and these things
<sebastianito> how can i change name on them?
<Glady> so
<dr_willis> Sew?
<Glady> sew
<Glady> like in sewage?
<dr_willis> as in Needle pulling thread.
<Glady> digging under the house?
<Half-Left> Just downladed kubuntu alpha6 and put it on usb, starting kde4.1 xorg restarts all the time at random, any ideas?
<Glady> oh
<sebastian> hi, when i try to mount my usb drive i get this message cannot mount voulume | mount_point cannot contain the flowing characters; newline, G_DIR_SEPARATOR (usually /)
<Glady> like in knitting?
<dr_willis> sebastian,  thats a new one. it could be the drive label has some odd characters in it. You could try to mount it manually
<sebastian> i cant
<sebastian> i cant
<dr_willis> How are you ttrying to mount  the drive?  what command/method
<sebastian> thats when i get the messge
<Glady> sew
<sebastian> i tried to just press the drive and mount in terminal i tried sudo mount /dev/sdb1
<dr_willis> well 'sudo mount /dev/sdb1' would work if you have a proper fstab entry. You did make a fstab entry for  sdb1 ?
<sebastian> i just got it now when i tried this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RenameUSBDrive
<sebastian> but it failed
<sebastian> no i havent
<dr_willis> sudo mkdir /media/Usbdrive
<dr_willis> sudo mount /dev/sda1 /media/Usbdrive
<dr_willis> would be 'close' to whats needed in a general way.
<dr_willis> Its  possible you gave the disk some weird label the system dosent like
<sebastian> the thing is i dont even have the drive in /media
<dr_willis> what filesystem is this drive?
<sebastian> ntfs
<dr_willis> I normally use windows to set the label for ntfs drives.     it sounds like it may some how have a / in the label name.
<sebastian> what were these commands for? it just started my filesystem
<urvashi> hi everybody
<sebastian> oh
<dr_willis> those commands MOUNT the drive
<dr_willis> it should be appearing at /media/Usbdrive
<sebastian> but i need to add it in fstab, how can i do that?
<sebastian> no it dont :(
<dr_willis>  /etc/fstab is a file you can edit.
<sebastian> i know but how do i add a drive there?=
<dr_willis> for a removeable ntfs - you proberly dont want to manually mount it.
<sebastian> so what can i do?
<dr_willis> fstab  has a line for each mountpoint -   for ntfs. you will want to be using the ntfs-3g stuff.
<sebastian> like this
<sebastian>    /dev/sda2 /media/EXTERNDISK ntfs-3g defaults,locale=en_US.UTF-8 0 0
<dr_willis> I would try relabeling the thing with a nice simple lable like that howto says
<dr_willis> sudo ntfslabel /dev/sda1 usbdrive
<sebastian> its hard when i dont even have the drive in fstab , its like its gone
<dr_willis> to be sure it has a nice simple label
<sebastian> ya
<dr_willis> fstab has Nothing to do with the automounting of removeavble media
<sebastian> then how can i mount my drive? theres no way to mount it right now
<dr_willis> its normally used for mounting of perment drives. you can make entries in there if you want. but then they wont automount when you plug them in
<dr_willis> for a ntfs drive you would want to use the ntfs-3g tool to mount it. not the normal mount
<sebastian> my drive is always plugged in i use it like a normal harddrive
<dr_willis> http://www.ntfs-3g.org/index.html#usage
<dr_willis> command line way -->  mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/sda1 /mnt/windows
<dr_willis> fstab way --> /dev/sda1 /mnt/windows ntfs-3g defaults 0 0
<dr_willis> change the mountpoint to be whatever you want.
<sebastian> thx :D
<dr_willis> learning how linux mounts filesystems - is a must learn thing. :)  when getting to know the system.
<sebastian> ya i know :)
<sebastian> but its still not mounting :P
<sebastian> now its completely gone
<sebastian> now its completely gone
<dr_willis> try the mount command and see whats mounted where.
<dr_willis> if you used those commands earlier - its still mounted.
<sebastian> when i try the mount command it says its not in /media
<dr_willis> what is it saying exactly.....
<dr_willis> tip #1 - a mountpoint MUST exist befor you mount to it
<sebastian> sebastian@sebastian-desktop:~$ sudo mount /dev/sda1 /media/windows
<sebastian> mount: mount point /media/windows does not exist
<dr_willis> rember when i did the 'sudo mkdir /media/######' ?
<dr_willis> #1 mistake people make when firt learning to mount things manually :)
<sebastian> ya
<sebastian> no sorry i dont remember
<dr_willis> <dr_willis> sudo mkdir /media/Usbdrive
<dr_willis> <dr_willis> sudo mount /dev/sda1 /media/Usbdrive
<dr_willis> tip #2 - rember  - Case is IMPORntAnT! :)
<sebastian> mkdir: cannot create directory `/media/Usbdrive': File exists
<sebastian> sebastian@sebastian-desktop:~$ sudo mount /dev/sda1 /media/Usbdrive
<sebastian> mount: /dev/sda1 already mounted or /media/Usbdrive busy
<sebastian> mount: according to mtab, /dev/sda1 is already mounted on /media/Usbdrive
<sebastian> hehe
<dr_willis> looks like it should be mounted to /media/Usbdrive
<dr_willis> sudo ls -l /media/Usbdrive        should show files.
<sebastian> ya but its the same as the filesystem
<dr_willis> ' same as the filesystem '  means ?
<sebastian> the folders
<sebastian> its like it mounted another filesystem with the media and etc
<sebastian> and bin
<dr_willis> sounds like /dev/sda1 is your 'root' drive. NOT the  device for your thumbdrive then
<dr_willis> sudo fdisk -l
<dr_willis> whould show all filesystems seen by the system
<sebastian> yup
<sebastian> Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System
<sebastian> /dev/sdb1   *           1     2441943   312568672+   7  HPFS/NTFS
<sebastian> i think it is that one
<dr_willis> well thats sdb1  not sda1 :)
<sebastian> wai
<sebastian> wait
<dr_willis> first hd = sda, 2nd - sdb normally
<sebastian> its supposed to be 320gb and i dont know if this is what shows it 312568672+
<dr_willis> thats bytes vs mb.
<dr_willis> vs gb
<sebastian> because these seems to be the same
<sebastian> Disk /dev/sdb: 320.0 GB, 320072933376 bytes
<fiyawerx> looks right
<dr_willis> also some #'s may be the filesystem size, vs the drive size..  filesystems have some overhead.
<sebastian> ya but its under 2 different lines
<fiyawerx> sdb is the total, sdb1 looks like its taking the full space of sdb
<fiyawerx> sdb1 is the first partition on the drive sdb
<sebastian> oh ok
<sebastian> ya thats right
<Schuenemann> why wonder why it isn't called hdb anymore. hd = hard disk. sd = ?
<sebastian> now it works :D
<sebastian> :D:D:D:D:D
<sebastian> :D :D :D :D :D :D :D :D :D :D :D :D :D :D :D :D
<sebastian> :D:D:D:D:D
<Tm_T> sebastian: sd aka scsi disk, aka sata disk
<fiyawerx> scs/sata
<sebastian> i dont have sata
<dr_willis> sd used to be for scsi
<fiyawerx> hdx's are generally ide
<sebastian> ok
<dr_willis> but now the systems are getting tweaked where all drives are 'sd'
<Tm_T> sebastian: sorry wrong tab filling because of your noisy behaviour
<sebastian> dr_willis: tx a lot :D
<dr_willis> I have systemns with hd## and sd## both still
<fiyawerx> i think it mainly depends on the drivers for the hardware, not sure 100% tho
<Tm_T> true
<fiyawerx> and bios settings too, like my sata ports can run in ide mode or something similar
<fiyawerx> so they get reported to the OS like that
<fiyawerx> which might also mean your not getting full performance
<dr_willis> I think they still get full performance.  Thats one of the reasons for the 'hd to sd' change  - they were trying to get away from all this 'dma not getting enabled' issues from ages past.
<dr_willis> Plus the ide subsystem I hear had other  quirks.
<sebastian> thx willis
<sebastian> cya
<dr_willis> Point to rember is that Just because a drive is sda - does NOT mean it might NOT be your ide drive. :)
<dr_willis> i accidently formated /dev/hda once because i was sure the sata drive was sda.. when in fact it was sdb :)
<sebastian> haha
<dr_willis> this is when it pays to have backups.
<sebastian> ok bye all  and thx for the help
<sebastian> hard to backup my 320gb drive when i dont have a bigger one :P
<neutron> bonjour tout le monde
<PhilRod> bonjour neutron
<PhilRod> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr
<neutron> ok désolé
<PhilRod> pas de problème
<neutron> merci a+
<mani213> how do i install a ati driver for my computer?
<Schuenemann> !ati
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<draik> I want to mount an image via ssh. I have the ISO on my desktop and want to mount the image on a laptop from my same network. How can this be done?
<draik> Jucato: peek-a-boo
<ign0ramus> hey draik
 * Jucato runs
<draik> Hey ign0ramus
<koen_> leave
<ign0ramus> ARE YOU READY FOR SOME FOOTBALL?
<koen_> leave #kubuntu
<draik> ign0ramus: PM
<ign0ramus> hey, got an actual question today... so i have a bunch of jpg's that I want to combine into a single pdf... can i do this?
<PhilRod> draik: mount it locally with the loopback interface, then use sshfs on the remote machine
<draik> ign0ramus: Yes. I don't recall how, though.
<draik> PhilRod: How so? I'm sorry, but I do not understand how you're explaining.
<ign0ramus> i found scanned photos of the original owner's manual for a 1941 Chevy Coupe, and I'd like to print it out for my stepdad for their anniversary
<PhilRod> draik: iso image on machine A, which you want to see from machine B:
<mani213> does kubuntu already come with a graphics card driver?
<ign0ramus> mani213: yes, it comes with many... is there a certain card you are concerned about?
<PhilRod> on machine A, run "mount -t iso -o" darn it, I can't remember - let me see
<mani213> well my like last week when i started my pc the images were streched
<draik> PhilRod: sudo mount -o loop -t udf
<mani213> so i dont know if i still need to install it or not
<Howite> mount -t iso9660 -o loop
<draik> Sorry, forgot to mention it's a DVD
<Schuenemann> mani213, isn't the resolution wrong for your monitor
<Schuenemann> ?
<mani213> no i checked every thing setting linux settings
<mani213> and an operator last week was tellin me to install ati driver but i didnt know how
<PhilRod> draik: ok, then the only thing you need is sshfs - "man sshfs" should give you the information you need
<mani213> i tried reading the web site didnt get threw my head
<dr_willis> !iso
<ubottu> To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<draik> PhilRod: Thank you much. Greatly appreciated.
<fiyawerx> Anyone familiar with this message? phonon pops up saying audio playback hda intel  (alc883 analog) does not work failing back to hda intel ((alc883 analog)
<draik> dr_willis: The issue is that the iso resides on my desktop. I want to mount it on my laptops from the same network.
<fiyawerx> !phonon
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about phonon
<Schuenemann> mani213, is it ATI Radeon 9500 or newer?
<ign0ramus> fiyawerx: is this in Amarok?
<dr_willis> mount it to somewhere, then setup a share pointing to the mountpoint
<dr_willis> is one way
<fiyawerx> ign0ramus: was trying dragon
<mani213> its ati radeon 7200
<mani213> and every time i i start my computer my settings go back to defult like the compiz
<dr_willis> or setup a share that holds the .iso, then have the other box's mount the .iso locally via the loopback stuff
<ign0ramus> fiyawerx: don't know much about these new kde4 apps... does it allow you to choose your engine?  I've never had much luck with Phonon
<fiyawerx> ign0ramus: first time ever using it, not too sure yet, will play around some
<mani213> i would have to type in run $ lspci -nn | grep VGA
<Schuenemann> mani213, then, you need this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RadeonDriver
<draik> PhilRod: There isn't a man page for sshfs.
<PhilRod> draik: ah, must need a package - let me see
<mani213> do u know whats the problem
<mani213> when i start my computer and every time
<tekteen> draik, you do not have it installed
<mani213> i gata type in run compiz --replace
<mani213> so get my settings back
<dr_willis> theres a sshfs wiki page. and i think sshfs --help shows its ussage
<draik> PhilRod: Thanks.
<draik> tekteen: Which package?
<tekteen> sshfs
<PhilRod> draik: the package is sshfs
<draik> Right you are.
<dr_willis> willis@geubuntu:~(7.958 Mb)$ sshfs -h
<dr_willis> usage: sshfs [user@]host:[dir] mountpoint [options]
<draik> Installed now.
<dr_willis> sshfs billgates@msn.com:/home/billgates MoneyStash
<dr_willis> :)
<tekteen> lol
<draik> LOL @ dr_willis
<fiyawerx> ign
<fiyawerx> oops
<fiyawerx> ign0ramus: im not even sure where to change the phonon settings
<fiyawerx> ah, found it i think
<ign0ramus> haha!
<ign0ramus> this is pretty handy - if you have a collection of .jpgs that you want to convert into a single .pdf file, it's real simple!
<ign0ramus> install imagemagick > cd to directory with jpgs > "convert *jpg newfile.pdf
<tekteen> someone has found imagemagik :-)
<grego> hi everyone
<tekteen> hi
<grego> i have small question
<jussi01> ask! :)
<tekteen> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<tekteen> :-)
<grego> when i use dolphin as root, i can mount my ntfs drives by clicking on them
<grego> is this possible to do without using root?
<SiDi> Hey everyone
<SiDi> Does anyone know the KDE piece of software for checking how filled is my disk ?
<tekteen> grego, I only know of one way to do it
<grego> yes tekteen?
<tekteen> I think you need to edit fstab and make users able to mount it
<claydoh> SiDi: kdirstat
<grego> ewww
<tekteen> I know
 * tekteen is not good with gui
<ign0ramus> SiDi: alternatively, you can go to media:/ and right-click > properties
<SiDi> Ok ty
<grego> i have to add each drive as always or just add user?
<gradisca> ciao
<SiDi> Yeh yeh :P but i got baobab under gnome and its for my kde-ish friend who doesnt speak english :)
<SiDi> and finding a french kde ubuntu user is hard :)
<ign0ramus> SiDi: why - everyone uses gnome there?
<SiDi> Well, #kubuntu-fr redirects on #ubuntu-fr
<SiDi> and there we almost only use gnome
<SiDi> i'd say 90% of the channel :/
<ign0ramus> :(
<tekteen> !fstab
<ubottu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<grego> ;>
<SiDi> Well i used KDE when i first tried ubuntu, was 7.10 beta, but then when i reinstalled i felt like trying gnome :p
<SiDi> and as i didnt need to reinstall it stayed like that
<tekteen> grego, can you pastebin your fstab
<tekteen> ?
<grego> ok
<claydoh> grego: ido believe youcan adjust mountpoints from an applet in  system settings
<claydoh> I im intrepid, don't have hardy to check
<claydoh> but I do remember changing things fromthere before
<grego> http://pastebin.com/m2c62a412
<draik> dr_willis: I don't seem to have the usage just right. I put "sshfs draik@123.456.789.x:/home/draik/path/image.iso /mnt" I get 'image.iso: Not a directory'. I removed the image.iso part and then I get 'fuse: failed to open /dev/fuse: Permission denied' Any ideas?
<grego> this uncommented stuff is from my previous attempts ;)
<tekteen> grego, you may want to wait for someone who knows kde better
<tekteen> I deal mostly with the cli so I am not sure if this will work
<tekteen> which one do you want to mount?
<grego> all
<tekteen> why not just mount it an startup?
<grego> but the thing is
<grego> i dont want to mess with fstab
<grego> as root
<grego> i can mount partitions by clicking
<grego> on them
<grego> in dolhin
<grego> dolhin*
<grego> dolphin*
<grego> ew
<grego> ;]
<tekteen> lol
<tekteen> grego, so you can mount it?
<grego> yes
<tekteen> what is the problem?
<draik> tekteen: Would you know what I did wrong with my sshfs usage?
<grego> i dont know how it works
<grego> but
<grego> dolp[hin detects them
<grego> without fstab
<tekteen> ok
<tekteen> what is the problem?
<grego> i just cant mount them
<grego> as normal user
<grego> as root yes
<tekteen> ok
<ign0ramus> grego: do you want the partitions mounted at startup?
<grego> yah
<tekteen> draik, what did you do?
<grego> its fine
<ign0ramus> grego: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions
<draik> tekteen: I don't seem to have the usage just right. I put "sshfs draik@123.456.789.x:/home/draik/path/image.iso /mnt" I get 'image.iso: Not a directory'. I removed the image.iso part and then I get 'fuse: failed to open /dev/fuse: Permission denied' Any ideas?
<tekteen> I see the problem
<tekteen> there are 2 of them
<tekteen> the first is you need to use sudo
<grego> can't I just have permissions for mounting?
<ign0ramus> grego: sure.  but that is dictated by fstab
<tekteen> draik, you also need to select a dir not the iso image
<ign0ramus> grego: is it an NTFS partition you want mounted?
<grego> yes
<grego> i know how to add partiotion in fstab
<tekteen> draik, do you want to mount the iso on the other machine or on the local machine?
<draik> tekteen: So then use sudo sshfs... and point it to the dir?
<tekteen> yes
<grego> but as root i dont need it
<draik> tekteen: I have the image on my desktop. I want to mount it on my laptop
<ign0ramus> grego: did you even read the link above?  It gives step by step instructions on how to achieve just that.
<grego> oh
<grego> i see it now
<ign0ramus> grego: ro,auto,user,fmask=0111,dmask=0000       is the syntax
<grego> thanks :)
<ign0ramus> grego: np
<tekteen> draik, do you want to mount it on the desktop and then mount that folder on your laptop?
<mani213> can i get the link that shows step by step points to installin ati driver
<draik> tekteen: I was hoping to mount the image directly on the laptop
<tekteen> !ati | mani213
<ubottu> mani213: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<tekteen> ok
<tekteen> here is what you do
<tekteen> also
<tekteen> you need to make a new folder to mount to
<tekteen> not /mnt
<draik> On the desktop?
<tekteen> no
<tekteen> laptop
<draik> Ok
<mani213> but i have the ren 7200
<tekteen> on the laptop "sudo mkdir /mnt/desktop"
<draik> Ok
<tekteen> sudo sshfs draik@123.456.789:/home/draik/path/ /mnt/desktop
<ign0ramus> mani213: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=3773773
<tekteen> the path should be the FOLDER the iso is in
<draik> Ok
<tekteen> draik: now you need to create another mount point          sudo mkdir /mnt/iso
<tekteen> now we will mount the iso with...
<draik> sudo mount -o loop -t udf
<tekteen> I do not think do
<draik> Luckily I have created this as an alias.
<tekteen> so
<tekteen> one sec
<tekteen> sudo mount -o loop /mnt/desktop/SOMETHING.iso /mnt/iso
<tekteen> use that ^
<draik> Skip the '-t udf'?
<tekteen> yeah
<tekteen> for now
<tekteen> lets see if you get an error first
<tekteen> draik, did it work?
<draik> Sorry, sis came to me with a Vista question. Let me try it now.
<tekteen> lol
<draik> Ok. Awkward
<draik> Nothing
<tekteen> ?
<tekteen> draik, try ls /mnt/iso
<tekteen> is anything there?
<draik> I can use CLI to get to /mnt/desktop, but when I go to the actual folder of /mnt, only the folder 'iso' exists.
<draik> Nope, nothing in /mnt/iso
<tekteen> try /mnt/desktop
<draik> Got it
<draik> Yay me
<draik> Thank you tekteen
<tekteen> ...
<tekteen> np
<tekteen> everything working?
<Kevin__> hey out there... I've got a headless server running 8.04 and am looking to tunnel an X session to my Macbook Pro. I can make the necessary connections and start individual applications, but starting KDE doesn't work.
<draik> I would have used all caps, but then I would be hit with !caps
<tekteen> ok
<Kevin__> Of course my goal is to get KDE working
<dr_willis> draik,  you need to do it as 2 steps
 * dr_willis was away :)
<draik> tekteen: It's all working now.
<tekteen> cool
<draik> I gots me a movie!
<tekteen> lol
<dr_willis> I recall some samba guides/docs on  taking .iso files and making them auto-mount/share as needed also
<draik> BTW, it was Foxfire that I was wanting to watch.
<tekteen> is it a dvd movie?
<draik> Yes
<tekteen> you did not need to mount it
<tekteen> you can open it up in vlc as an iso
<draik> It's one of Angelina Jolie's first movies. I'm not sure if it was post or pre Hackers.
<dr_willis> Yep. vlc/mplayer can play .iso files :)
<draik> I prefer Kaffeine
<tekteen> I believe it can to :-)
<dr_willis> draik,  you have just shown you are crazy... :)
<dr_willis> heh heh
<iko_> hi to all
<dr_willis> Im so used to mplayer. i cant stand to use anything else.
<tekteen> hi iko_
<iko_> excuse me for the bad english
<iko_> i'm italian
<iko_> :)
<draik> dr_willis: That's me with kaffeine. Explain, though, how I'm crazy for using kaffeine
<tekteen> dr_willis, the most important thing is that it has keyboard shortcuts
<dr_willis> Yep.. keyboard shortcuts in mplayer. I tend to use geexbox for my video needs.
<dr_willis> I just cant stand how kaffine works..   then again - im not always using kde, or X or even linux . so mplayer works for me in whatever situation im in console/framebuffer/ even windows.
<tekteen> dr_willis, people think I am nuts when I start movies and music and browse the internet without picking up the mouse
<dr_willis> I start a movie.. then about 4 days i manage to finish watching it all..due to the wife constantly interrupting me
<tekteen> I never got the framebuffer working well
<draik> tekteen: and then there are people like me that envy you
<tekteen> draik: huh?
<draik> You do it all without picking up a mouse
<tekteen> lol
<tekteen> I just hate using the mouse. I am used to the cli
<draik> Then again, I might be able to as well since I used Katapult to launch the apps and then keyboard shortcut my way through playing media. The browser thing, only to launch.
<draik> I wish I was more CLI-oriented
<tekteen> lol
<mikz> who knows any development tool such as visual studio for developing web pages and applications using c#?
<tekteen> mikz, you mean an ide?
<tekteen> like eclipse
<mikz> yes
<tekteen> I use kwrite for programming
<tekteen> but that is a texteditor with hilighting
<iko_> excuse me i must go... goodbye :)
<mikz> does that suppor c# language?
<tekteen> both do
<tekteen> draik, all you need is practice
<mani213> i tried followiong steps on the ubuntu site to install ati driver
<mani213> that doesnt work
<mikz> ok thanks tekteen
<mani213> so my images are streched on my monitor
<mani213> what should i do
<tekteen> mani213, have you tried jockey?
<dr_willis> after installing the video drivers. some tmes i have to set the proper res.
<mani213> whats jokcey
<mani213> well
<mani213> how do i check now if i have the ati driver inatsllaed cause i followed the steps
<mani213> still doesnt work but i wana check is i installed the ati driver
<tekteen> type alt+f2 and type this kdesu jockey-kde
<tekteen> type alt+f2 and type this: kdesu jockey-kde
<mani213> okay and what am i looking for?
<mani213> i see two device drivers
<tekteen> does it say there are drivers you can install?
<tekteen> ok
<mani213> atheros hardware and wireless lan card
<tekteen> none of them video?
<mani213> no
<tekteen> ok
<mani213> so shuld i go
<tekteen> I just wanted to check
<mani213> ati.com and download driver?
<draik> tekteen: How do I unmount the /mnt/desktop from my desktop? sudo umount /mnt/desktop?
<tekteen> if you unmount desktop
<tekteen> I do not know what will happen to iso
<tekteen> also that is the command to unmount it
<draik> IMO, nothing. The image is mounted at /mnt/iso
<tekteen> no
<mani213> what do i do though?
<tekteen> mani213: I have no idea
<tekteen> sorry
<mani213> how did u install your grapgics driver
<mani213> you should knowabit
<tekteen> mani213: jockey :-P
<mani213> it was already installed?
<tekteen> no
<tekteen> jockey installed it for me
<tekteen> it was one of the options for me
<mani213> theres no way i can tell it to install it for me?
<tekteen> nope
<tekteen> it does not seem to know your card
<tekteen> draik
<draik> tekteen: ?
<mani213> i have a ati 7200
<tekteen> the iso is on the other computer right?
<mani213> can i download manually from ati site
<draik> Yes
<tekteen> draik: so if you unmount /mnt/desktop
<draik> LOL
<draik> Won't let you
<draik> "Device is busy"
<tekteen> see
<draik> Worth a shot
<tekteen> you need to first unmount iso
<dr_willis> use mount command to see exactly whats mounted where
<Pollywog> what is the ext3 equivalent of the ext2 chattr command?
<mani213> i dont understand this
<mani213> if i dontload ati driver from site
<mani213> how do i install it
<tekteen> mani213: ati = HELL
<Walzmyn> mani213, usually sites give you instructions where you download the drivers
<Walzmyn> don't know about ati, never been there
<mani213> i just want my images not to be stretched
<tekteen> mani213: I have only successfully installed the ati drivers once. It took me about a week. And I do not know what finally made it work
<tekteen> I am now a nvidia only house
<mani213> yo
<mani213> i went on ati
<mani213> website
<mani213> and they dont even have my driver to install
<mani213> :(
<tekteen> :-(
<Walzmyn> where'd you get the driver you said you downloaded?
<mani213> ati.com
<mani213> how do i reset the settings then
<mani213> for the grpahics
<mani213> cause i need to fix this
<draik> tekteen: Thanks for teaching me to properly use sshfs and mount the image from the designated location.
<tekteen> draik: stop saying thanks :-P
<tekteen> lol
<mani213> what dooo i doooo
<mani213> :@
<draik> tekteen: You solved my inquiry in a shorter time span than my google searches.
<tekteen> mani213, obviously no one here knows
<tekteen> why not ask in #ubuntu
<mani213> i got this file ati.run
<mani213> how do i run it
<mani213> and open it
<mani213> ?
<mani213> konsole then sudo ati.run??
<dr_willis> !enter
<ubottu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<dr_willis> chmod +x whatever.run
<dr_willis> sudo ./whatever.run
<dr_willis> is the normal way
<tekteen> mani213, no matter how many times you ask no one here is going to know the answer to your problem
<tekteen> try #ubuntu
<tekteen> people there may know
<mani213> yo your commands to open files in console
<mani213> doesnt work
<mani213> the files on my desktop
<tekteen> then cd to your desktop
<dr_willis> You must be in the current directory, or give the full path to the file
<tekteen> how is he supposed to know where it is?
<dr_willis> Desktop is /home/username/Desktop
<dr_willis> Case Is Imporntant
<mani213> so if its on my desktop
<dr_willis> cd Desktop
<mani213> then what do i type im a noob to this
<tekteen> cd ~/Desktop
<mani213>  sudo ./whatever.run cd~/desktop???
<tekteen> no
<tekteen> sudo ~/Desktop/whatever.run
<tekteen> also
<tekteen> I do not know what the program will do
<tekteen> you are giving it access to your whole machine
<dr_willis> hopefully install the ati drivers.. but im doubtfull it will work
<dr_willis> cd ~/Desktop
<dr_willis> sudo ./whatever.run
<dr_willis> ooops.. ya gotta chmod +x it first
<mani213> :S
<mani213> im lost
<mani213> i tried sudo ~/Desktop/whatever.run
<mani213> it doesnt work
<dr_willis> cd ~/Desktop
<Glady> ok
<dr_willis> chmod +x whatever.run
<dr_willis> sudo ./whatever.run
<Glady> later trying onething.run
<dr_willis> Of course replace whatever.run with the proper filename
<Glady> smallville.run
<mani213> the directory is /home/mani213/desktop
<mani213> i tried the way u told me doesnt work
<dr_willis> Case Is Imporntant
<dr_willis> UpperCase Letters ane names are NOT the same as LowerCase FileNames
<dr_willis> Desktop is different from desktop
<dr_willis> Note i used 'Desktop'
<mani213> i remmeeber a guy before told me a command with sp in it?
<mani213> and it worked and opened the file
<Glady> sp?
<mani213> it was a command to open a.run file on my desktop
<dr_willis> you run a .run file
<dr_willis> you make it executable, then run it as root.
<dr_willis> I know of no 'sp' type commands
<mani213> man so the fiels on my desktop
<dr_willis> cd ~/Desktop   , chmod +x whatever.run  , sudo ./whatever.run
<mani213> its called ati.run
<dr_willis> use ati.run instead of whatever.run then
<dr_willis> and thats 3 seperate commands.
<mani213> it just says file not found
<mani213> :S
<dr_willis> then you either did a typo or are ion the wrong directory
<mani213> its basicly on my desktop
<mani213> were the wall paper is
<dr_willis> try 'ls -l /home/YOURUSERNAME/Desktop/*.run'
<dr_willis> see if it sees the file
<dr_willis> using your proper username of course
<Glady> ah
<Glady> ok I understand
<mani213> mani213@mani213-desktop:~$ ls -l /home/mani213/Desktop/*.run
<mani213> -rw-r--r-- 1 mani213 mani213 53989404 2008-09-11 01:15 /home/mani213/Desktop/ati.run
<mani213> mani213@mani213-desktop:~$
<mani213> thats what it says
<dr_willis> its there then
<mani213> so
<mani213> what exact command should i type/
<mani213> ?
<dr_willis> then you either did a typo or are ion the wrong directory
<mani213> so how would u type this exact
<dr_willis> you can give the full path to the file. and if you hiot the TAB key - it will auto-complete the filenames
<mani213> without typos
<dr_willis> chmod +x /home/USERNAME/Desktop/ati.run
<dr_willis> sudo /home/USERNAME/Desktop/ati.run
<dr_willis> when in doubt hit TAB to make it fill in the proper names
<buRn[bRe]> kde3 fail to load, i can only use root command terminal, how to remore kde3 from hard drive, and sudo apt-get install kde3?
<dr_willis> buRn[bRe],  remove/reinstalling proberly wont help. clarify what 'failed to load' if X is the problem. then you need to fix X, not KDE.
<dr_willis> and the kde3 package name is not kde3 i belive its somtnintg else.  I tend to install 'kubuntu-desktop' package
<mani213> ok ok
<mani213> it works
<buRn[bRe]> the problem is that my brother istall compiz fusion [to set up cube or somenthing] after that kde wont load
<mani213> shit
<mani213> it says z server unable to detect
<mani213> :(
<dr_willis> You could disable compiz fusion
<dr_willis> but i rarely use compiz, so i dont recall how to do it from the shell.
<kaminix> Do I want to avoid 64 bit computers if I intend to run Linux (and Windows...) on them? I've heard problems with Skype, Matlab (I think) and some other properitary applications.
<tekteen> no
<Tm_T> kaminix: should be past
<dr_willis> mani213,  if its a gui app. you proverly want to use 'kdesudo /path/to/that/thing' instead of sudo
<tekteen> kaminix, you can install 32bit software on 64 bit computers
<dr_willis> How do you avoide 64bit cpmputers? :) unless ya want to stick with low low low end things.
<dr_willis> I always use 32bit linux disrtos on my 64bit machines.
<kaminix> Tm_T, tekteen: No problems with 64 bit then? I'm out to buy a new computer now you see. Will everything work on 32-bit compability mode?
<dr_willis> 32bit os has worked on 64bit hardware for ages...
<Tm_T> kaminix: if not, you can always install 32bit version of Ubuntu
<Tm_T> kaminix: but should work just fine
<kaminix> Tm_T: And it will work without any problems at all?
<dr_willis> 64bit os's are getting where you only have a few issues with them.
<kaminix> Okay, thanks.
<Tm_T> kaminix: 64bit hardware is full 32bit compatible
<Walzmyn> i've been running 64-bit kubuntu for months now with no problems
<kaminix> Okay, thanks. :)
<kaminix> Walzmyn: Have you tried Skype and/or Matlab on it?
<Walzmyn> well, no problems with it, windows is giving me fits
<geek> i'm trying to compile krecipies- i'm having a wee bit of dependancy hell, and am wondering how i use apt-get build-dep to ease things when i have source but not a source package
<Walzmyn> kaminix, skype works like a charm, daughter talks to her grandmother all the time.
<buRn[bRe]> i use skype on linux
<Walzmyn> kaminix, video too
<buRn[bRe]> but sometime icon on system tray i lost but skype i working
<buRn[bRe]> is*
<Tm_T> ...and that has nothing to do with 64bit hardware I believe
<kaminix> Nice Walzmyn. :) Question 2, is nVidia a good video card choice?
<buRn[bRe]> yess
<Walzmyn> kaminix, i'm having no problems
<kaminix> Have you tried running KDE 4 with it?
<buRn[bRe]> i use nVidia on my comp and [windows] games works perfectly
<Tm_T> it's good if you don't hate having issues because of closed drivers
<Walzmyn> kubuntu found the card and offered me the propirtary dirver to download real easy
<Walzmyn> kaminix, only in a virtualbox
<kaminix> Tm_T: I just want best possible performance in the cheapest way possible :p
<Tm_T> kaminix: then random crashes are ok I guess (;)
<kaminix> lol :p
<kaminix> Preferebly not :p
<Tm_T> you cant avoid them with closed drivers I afraid
<Walzmyn> kaminix, are you looking at a particluar brand?
<ubuntu_> got a new emachine from wallie mart. Couldn't pass on the price. It has vista, but am getting ready to replace with kubuntu. has anyone heard of issues removing vista completely?
<Glady> keep vista
<kaminix> Walzmyn: Computer brand? Not really. Looking at this computer (page in Swedish, look under 'Innehåll')  http://www.komplett.se/k/ki.aspx?sku=323200
<Glady> all the time
<Walzmyn> ubuntu_, did it come with restore disks?
<WaltzingAlong> ubuntu_: no. as you noticed, your computer came with it
<Tm_T> Glady: why keep?
<ubuntu_> it came with the vista operating system disk.
<Glady> it is the key
<Tm_T> Glady: key?
<geek> ubuntu_: as long as your hardware supports ubuntu, you shouldn't have any issues. i'd suggest a little homework, and you'll be fine
<Glady> to happiness in virtual world
<Tm_T> Glady: it is not
<Walzmyn> kaminix, was just going to say that you might try googling 64bit linux and that brand and see who has gone before you
<arjun_i_set_my_t> hi all
<ubuntu_> I can reinstall it if need be, but don't need it and haven't even booted into vista a single time.
<arjun_i_set_my_t> i have just updated from gusty to hardy
<Walzmyn> This box had vista on it. I was never more happy than when i kicked that crap to the curb and put Kubuntu on
<dr_willis> i would be suprised a low end box came with a full vista revovery disk...
<buRn[bRe]> can i bind keys like presing the windows start button on my keybord to open me the k-menu?
<dr_willis> The companies like to ding you for an extra $20 for disks it seems
<WaltzingAlong> buRn[bRe]: yes
<Walzmyn> buRn[bRe], look up xbindkeys
<ubuntu_> turned on the new system and tossed the livecd in. I've been using kubuntu for 6 years. I don't prefer windows.
<arjun_i_set_my_t> i don't have proper sound it is very less as compaired to what i am used to of in Windows that i used 2 days ago
<arjun_i_set_my_t> can any one please help me
<Walzmyn> arjun_i_set_my_t, do you mean the volumn is low?
<kaminix> The graphics card is 'XFX GeForce....', will there be problems with XFX cards or doesn't it matter as long as it's nVidia?
<arjun_i_set_my_t> Walzmyn:Yes
<Walzmyn> arjun_i_set_my_t, run "kmix"
<dr_willis> kaminix,  a lot depends on the exact chipset of the card
<dr_willis> XFX is proberly some company name.
<dr_willis> I Got an 8800gtsXXX :)
<kaminix> GeForce 9500GT 550M 256MB GDDR3, PCI-Express 2.0......
<kaminix> XFX is the card maker
<arjun_i_set_my_t> Walzmyn:ok
<arjun_i_set_my_t> Walzmyn:then
<Walzmyn> kaminix, nvidia will provide a driver for all it's chipsets - for good or bad
<ubuntu_> 320 GB drive and guided resize suggests 69 for vista, 69 for kubuntu. I wonder what is up with the rest of the space?
<faileas> ubuntu_: probably a big common storage partition?
<ubuntu_> holy crow. It is unpartitioned space.
<arjun_i_set_my_t> Walzmyn:in kmix all are at max level
<ubuntu_> they only installed vista to half of the drive. I wonder why that is.
<Tm_T> to leave room for Ubuntu
<Glady> work for the other part
<Walzmyn> arjun_i_set_my_t, I dn't know then. usually kmix gets set low on a new install
<arjun_i_set_my_t> Walzmyn:ok thanks any way
<Walzmyn> ubuntu_, if you give it half... it'll try to take over everythying
<ubuntu_> I'll still blow away vista. I need all for myself.
<arjun_i_set_my_t> can any one here tell me how to increase volume it is audible but  low
<Glady> u should share vista
<ubuntu_> Glady: why's that?
<Glady> the first circle
<Glady> the most important
<ubuntu_> important for... tech support? I don't think I need to call them anytime soon. :)
<Glady> well if u have good autonomy
<Glady> it is good
<Glady> but you need tech support all the time in virtual box
<Glady> but the first cercle
<Glady> u cant go without it
<Glady> cya
<waylandbill> pretty quick for a low end computer. I'm pretty happy on the purchase. Especially since kubuntu recognizes all the hardware.
<arjun_i_set_my_t> can any one here please tell me how to increase volume it is audible but  low
<PhilRod> arjun_i_set_my_t: run kmix
<arjun_i_set_my_t> i increased volume from it to max level
<waylandbill> of course vista is probably the cause for low end computers having better hardware.
<arjun_i_set_my_t> my system never gives proper volume with linux
<arjun_i_set_my_t> last time i installes PCLINUXOS and there was no volume at all
<Glady> OS are jaelous from each others
<Glady> and it makes conflicts
<dr_willis> waylandbill,  i find that its just progress... if vista wasent here - we would still be gettting faster pcs :) and actually gaining some use of the  speed increases
<waylandbill> dr_willis: that is possible. although as like automobile manufacturers, they tend to resist until consumers demand more.
<dr_willis> automobile manufacturers - sell whatever slick eyecandy they can to consumers
<waylandbill> :)
 * dr_willis works for Chrysler
<dr_willis> They also make most of thir $$ on the mark4ed up extras in the vehicles
<alx54> hi everybody! errmm can anybody help me plz? I dont know how to install divx webplayer =(
<waylandbill> won't know if vista home premier is any good. it's now gone. :)
<alx54> what kind of channel should i ask this question?
<dr_willis> Ive could understand why MS had the dozen variants of vista anyway. all about marketing
<rick_> I have a USB turntable. I can record from the turntable with Audacity, but I can't hear the sound from the TT. Any way to get the TT audio through my soundcard and speakers?
<dr_willis>  'making $$ on extras that people dont need' i guess
<waylandbill> alx54: if you are using kaffiene, it should attempt to download the necessary codec.. in this case XviD
<dr_willis> I just install the w32codec pack and it grabs all them I belive
<dr_willis> its amazing how much easier it is to get all these videos playing under linux, then windows. :)
<waylandbill> better packaging. you can get most codecs in a few packages.
<jussi01> !ot
<ubottu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<dr_willis> theres also the kubuntu-restricted-extras package - you may wish to install.
<dr_willis> it grabs a lotof the stuff also
<dr_willis> So there.. thats on topic! :P
<rick_> I'm using my USB TT on kubuntu 8.04
<DarkriftX> are there any apps i can install with apt that will let me convert video? (mp4 to xvid)
<DarkriftX> and wont require taking a class to use it
<dr_willis> avidumix
<dr_willis> or did i spell tha tright
<dr_willis> !find avid
<ubottu> Found: avida-base, avida-qt-viewer, avida-viewer, sword-comm-tdavid, avidemux (and 3 others)
<dr_willis> avidemux
<dr_willis> :)
<dr_willis> Hmm.. isent xvid just like a mp4 variant.. or am i getting confused again
<faileas> dr_willis: xvid is open source divx which is based off MS AVI
<DarkriftX> you might be right
 * SkEmO goes to his date :O, wish me luck! o/
<DarkriftX> i dl'd a tv series and one of them is mp4, but im not sure if my dvd player will read those, so i was going to convert instead of risking a dvd
<dr_willis> Xvid (formerly "XviD") is a video codec library following the MPEG-4 standard.
<DarkriftX> nice
<DarkriftX> so i dont have to do anything :)
<dr_willis> and divx is just mpeg-4 that is tweaked a littel if i recall.
<DarkriftX> ty
<alx54> waylandbill sorry i didnt respond.. i am still struggling =) i have kaffeine and mozilla firefox installed, and the plugin of course
<alx54> i also restarted firefox, still doesnt work
<dr_willis> I seem to recall reading about all this divx/xvid/mp4 stuff once befor.. and  they are all so closely related.. its annoying the companies confuse the consumers
<dr_willis> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Xvid   read all about it! :)
<faileas> there
<faileas> god i hate needing to compile things
 * faileas needs to go back to doing all this on a VM. so much neater
<alx54> yeh my main probem is that i dont know what kind of problem i have.. wheter its kde related, ubuntu, firefox .0o0o0
<DarkriftX> ok, ive done it before, but forget how... i have a bunch of files i want to remove a word from the name, whats the easiest way to do that?
<dr_willis> ascii text?
<DarkriftX> yeah
<DarkriftX> just plain filenames
<dr_willis> the file NAME changing, or the contents of the file?
<DarkriftX> it was something liek ls|grep removetext| something else here
<DarkriftX> name changing
<dr_willis> i tend to use 'qmv' to change large # of filenames
<ign0ramus|afknfl> DarkriftX: man rename
<DarkriftX> oh, didnt know there was a rename lol
<DarkriftX> thought it was just mv
<dr_willis>  it basicially puts the name in a list in a text editor, you then change with the editor tools (search/replace)  then when ya exit. it does the renaming
<dr_willis> rename is handy :)
<dr_willis> but often what i want to change.. is a bit hard to do with rename
<ign0ramus|afknfl> DarkriftX: you can use mv or cp, but rename is the tool for this job
<dr_willis> !find qmv
<ubottu> File qmv found in Use, of, uninitialized, value, in (and 32 others)
<dr_willis> renameutils - Programs to make file renaming easier
<DarkriftX> wow
<dr_willis> are we talking about 10 files? or 100000 files? :)
<DarkriftX> rename is fooking awesome
<DarkriftX> 16 files
<DarkriftX> rename 's/S04//' *.*
<DarkriftX> did just what i needed
<dr_willis> removeing the Season04 from video files?
<dr_willis> :)
<DarkriftX> yes
<dr_willis> watch out for spaces in the filenames
<DarkriftX> my dvd player only shows first 8 chars in filename
<dr_willis> I also tend to use the 'bulk rename utility' (in wine, yes its a windows app)
<DarkriftX> and that would have made the ep # unreadable
<dr_willis> Heh.
<dr_willis> I dont even have a dvd player that can play video files.
<rick_> I need some help with a USB turntable on Kubuntu.
<dr_willis> Wife is watching her videos on the Wii with via the 'ORB' service.
<rick_> oops. Last post was meant for #ubuntu
<alx54> aaah this is so embarrassing... i am trying to convince my flatmates that kubuntu is neat, but i cant find out how to play divx videos online =(
<faileas> mine seems to handle it...
<tekteen> lol
<tekteen> firefox?
<tekteen> or konqueror?
<alx54> both dont work
<faileas> lets see, added medibuntu, and probably win32 codecs
<tekteen> no
<DarkriftX> online?
<tekteen> the issue is you do not have a plugin
<tekteen> you can get the vlc or mplayer plugin
<tekteen> does kaffiene have one?
<DarkriftX> vlc plays anything
<DarkriftX> it can probably turn an exe into a video somehow
<alx54> its online
<DarkriftX> then its not kubuntu that is your problem, its your browser
<tekteen> sudo apt-get install mozilla-plugin-vlc
<tekteen> alx54 ^
<DarkriftX> dont think ive ever seen streaming xvid
<alx54> i tried the kaffeine plugin but doesnt work... i ll try the vlc---
<alx54> is it actually called streaming if i watch a movie online like google video ?
<_2> vlc be's da bomb!
<wishie> is there a way i can start the KMilo service from a cmd line ?
<DarkriftX> if you dont dl the video, its most likely streaming
<DarkriftX> if you dl it but watch it in browser, then you are just using browser as a video player
<alx54> do i have to restart or is it enough to just restart browser
<DarkriftX> just browser
<DarkriftX> not much requires OS restart in linux
<DarkriftX> OS upgrades and some driver changes (most dont)
<sebastian_> how do i minimize a fullscreen program like in windows with the win-key?
<DarkriftX> create a keyboard shortcut or find out if there already is one
<DarkriftX> i had to manually set win+r to open the run dialog
<DarkriftX> and win+e to open konq
<sebastian_> ya but usally its already set
<_2> DarkriftX and even the modules that "require" reboot, don't actually require it, it just simplifies the process...
<sebastian_> the default button
<dr_willis> i just alt-tab to the other apps...
<_2> sebastian_ usally ?  where ?
<dr_willis> of course it may depend on the fullscreen app
<sebastian_> ok
<sebastian_> but in keyboard prefences i dont see so much options:P
<sebastian_> in layout options i cant find it
<belvis> www,googles.con
<dr_willis> ive never noticed the win key under windows - minimizing full screen apps..    ive seen it pop up the desktop..but thats still not the same as minimizing the app
<sebastian_> i know but it works :P
<tekteen> um
<dr_willis> its not doing what you are saying its doing however...
<sebastian_> i mean when the start screen opens it minimizes it
<tekteen> the win key under windows does what alt+f1 does on kde
<sebastian_> ok thx :D
<lacy> quick question whats the biggest diffrents between ubuntu and kbuntu?
<tekteen> the user interface
<tekteen> and programs
<tekteen> kubuntu uses kde while ubuntu uses gnome
<tekteen> I am betting there are many sites that compare them
<lacy> so it doesn't make a diffrents  for speed wise ?
<dr_willis> that  pretty much IS the differeance. :) KDE or gnome.
<dr_willis> You can easially install both desktops. and try them both out on the same machine
<tekteen> lacy, look it up on google
<tekteen> kde vs gnome
<lacy> so is there a ubuntu  that seems to be much faster
<tekteen> everyone has an opinion ;-)
<dr_willis> I dont notice much speed differance in the day to day desktop operations of kde vs gnome
<dr_willis> a window can only open so fast.. :)
<lacy> well do they make like a fluxbuntu?
<dr_willis> There is a fluxbuntu,
<lacy> wow
<lacy> lol
<dr_willis> you could install fluxbox on your own desktop
<dr_willis> Youc an have a DOZEN + widnow managers/dekstops oin the same machine
<_2> lacy short answer is   *buntu = *buntu = *buntu    only the defaults are different.
<dr_willis> I tend to use jwm+rox-filer for my personal desktop
<tekteen> XUBUNTU RULES
<tekteen> lol
<lacy>  so how many diffrent window mangers do they have ?
<tekteen> I like icewm as the window manager
<dr_willis> XXXbuntu! with err.. adult themes
<dr_willis> lacy,  fire up the package manager and look. theres at least a dozen in there
 * tekteen hugs dr_willis
<_2> i have pretty much setteled on blackbox as my de when i use one.
<lacy>  ok looking up now
<dr_willis> lacy,  check out http://xwinman.org/
<_2> <lacy>  so how many diffrent window mangers do they have ?   <<< i can name at least a dozen of the top of my head...
<lacy> how do i check out the other ubuntu under k-packages
<dr_willis> not all are  just install and 'go' :) you may need to read some docs/tweak some to get them useable
<dr_willis> with most - you install them . and the login screen/sessions menu will have an entry for them
<lacy>  type windows -manager ?
<dr_willis> lacy, use the search field and enter windowmanager  perhaps. Or look at the catagories
<lacy>  thanks
<dr_willis> Then ya got the KDE4 stuff thats being worked on, so the big 4 would be kde3, kde4, gnome, and xfce
<dr_willis> then theres  just the 'window managers'  which are  not full desktops
<_2> and the little 4 would be twm fvwm fluxbox blackbox    and there are at least 6 more.
<tekteen> ICEWM
<tekteen> :-)
<dr_willis> *box :)
<_2> tekteen i put that in the mid size class  but i could be wrong
<dr_willis> then ya got the weird ones... :)
<tekteen> ok
<tekteen> what about mwm
<dr_willis>  question then gets to be how do you actually measure/benchmark the things
<dr_willis> !info mwn
<ubottu> Package mwn does not exist in hardy
<dr_willis> I tend to use jwm
<dr_willis> !info jwm
<ubottu> jwm (source: jwm): Very small lightweight pure X11 window manager with tray and menus. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0.1-1.1 (hardy), package size 93 kB, installed size 284 kB
<_2> tekteen heh dr_willis covered that with the "wierd ones"
<tekteen> ok
<dr_willis> installed size of 284k - is rather tiny.
<dr_willis> !info fluxbox
<ubottu> fluxbox (source: fluxbox): Highly configurable and low resource X11 Window manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.0-3 (hardy), package size 938 kB, installed size 3756 kB
<_2> dr_willis yes i did forget jwm   it goes in the list of minimalest
<dr_willis> of course installed size is only one indication  of size
<dr_willis> how about wmx. is that even in the repos
<dr_willis> !info wmx
<ubottu> Package wmx does not exist in hardy
<dr_willis> Guess not. :)
<_2> !info twm
<ubottu> twm (source: twm): Tab window manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:1.0.3-3 (hardy), package size 107 kB, installed size 380 kB
<dr_willis> i also like sawfish. but its slightly-weird
<_2> :)
<DarkriftX> are there lots of steps to install something from svn?
<tekteen> darkriftX yes
<tekteen> DarkriftX: yes, it takes alot of steps
<DarkriftX> damn, wine-doors seems completely unusable... they broke everything make it ready for 0.1.3 but never released 0.1.3
<DarkriftX> so old version dont work at all
<_2> whendarz ?     oh   wine doors.    sorry.
<dope> yoooooooooooooo
<_2> no
<tekteen> yo
<_2> no
<_2> ;/
<dope> so i have 1 minor problem
<dope> when i click a window it'll only come to the top if i click the title bar
<_2> wait a few years and it will come of age
<dope> how do i make it to when i just click the window it comes to the top
<_2> "sloppy focus"
<_2> un-tic it.
<_2> iirc you can right click the desktop and configure to get there.
<sushiX> how to access windows folder from a ubuntu machine
<_2> !ntfs
<ubottu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<marios> hi
<sushiX> stored on a remote machine
<_2> !samba
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.  Also see https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/212098
<andriijas> how do i restart kde without rebooting the computer VIA ssh?
<DarkriftX> you could kill it
<DarkriftX> or change runlevel i think
<_2> sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart
<DarkriftX> or that
<_2> changing the runlevel will not help
<_2> unless you have altered the defaults   in which case it's your system and you should know
<andriijas> _2: ?dm or kdm?
<_2> andriijas kdm is specific ?dm is generic.
<andriijas> thx
<LeeJunFan> Is there a way to search packages w/ versions? something like apt-cache search or apt-cache madison, but I want to search a pattern which madison doesn't seem to do.
<fabio> hi all
<_2> andriijas i try to not assume that you use kdm   you may have installed gnome/gdm first   or xfce4/xdm    so  ?dm   works for all of them.
<fabio> what should i use to get my usb kbd working?
<_2> LeeJunFan not the best but something like apt-cache madison .* | grep patern
<LeeJunFan> _2: I must be missing something. I tried that and madison returned blank.
<LeeJunFan> _2: yeah, that's the problem, madison doesn't regex, at least not with escaping \ or quoting or strong quoting :)
<_2> LeeJunFan i see that.   well do you want a dirty hack you can put in a script ?
<_2> for q in `apt-cache search '.*' | cut -d' ' -f1` ;do apt-cache madison $q ;done | grep $*   ## drop that in a script and call it with the patern you want to grep for.   "./script.sh blah1.0"    example.
<LeeJunFan> I was going to do that, but I think I found a cleaner approach with apt-show-versions
<DreadKnight> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (a recent version for !Dapper is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<_2> hmm dapper doesn't seem to have that
<DreadKnight> i have issues with flash... sometimes not displayinh anything...
<LeeJunFan> _2: okay, well - going to have to use pipes, apt-cache-showversions shows the versions just fine - it just won't search based on them.
<_2> LeeJunFan i guess that was writen after 6.6
<radovich> i messed up: installed pcbsd and now i cannot enter my ubuntu. is there a way to make a grub or change bsd's loader so it will load my ubuntu???
<_2> radovich both
<_2> !grub | radovich
<ubottu> radovich: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<_2> that's well documented ^ as well as the other approach.
<radovich> the problem is i have a laptop with no usb boot support and i do not have a floppy
<_2> that's not a problem.  cd/dvd boot
<_2> !supergrub
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about supergrub
<_2> silly bot
<radovich> thanx alot
<_2> super grub cd   ^
<_2> or any linux install cd  for that matter
<radovich> can i use my kubuntu cd to recover grub?
<_2> yep
<radovich> please tell me how, i need it very much, and very fast
<radovich> i need some work to get done for tomorrow morning
<jussi01> !grub
<ubottu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<jussi01> it tells you there...
<radovich> thanx
<radovich> thank you very much for this one!
<_2> radovich you used it to install grub the first time...   ergo it can recover it.    short answer is you boot the cd, mount the root fs of the install and issue   sudo grub-install -m /mountpoint/of/the/root/fs /dev/device_node         mountpoint might be /mnt  and device_node might be /dev/sda
<radovich> i will reboot now and recover my lovely kubuntu box! see you in a jiffey
<radovich> by the way: kubuntu is the greatest linux i have ever ever used.
<_2> it's not too bad.   ;/
<radovich> jussi01, _2 than you guys very much. you are good people!
<_2> good and people in one breath ?      isn't that a contradiction
<radovich> yes, but i make an exception 4 u
<radovich> :)
<radovich> xD
<radovich> brb
<_2> lol
<RichardBH> hi, im trying to use the dd command but I keep getting the error dd: unrecognized operand 'size'='512'
<_2> RichardBH bs=512
<_2> RichardBH by the way.  512 is the default and specifying it is redundant
<RichardBH> _2: thanks - id just tried that and got it to work
<RichardBH> thats useful to know though
<_2> welcome.
<_2> also of note.  if writing to hdd a block size of 4096 is normally 4x faster.
<_2> i.e. dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/hda bs=4096   #example only.
<kottlett> anybody got intrepid with an atheros and WPA running?
<_2> on a final note to that   cat /dev/zero > /dev/hda  # is equal in affect and speed.
<Bauldrick> kottlett: yes
<kottlett> Bauldrick: nice... did it "just" work, or did you need to configure / install something extra?
<Bauldrick> last i heard network-manager-kde was broke, use gnome or as I do wicd
 * _2 wonders if  "stove down"   is the opposite of  "stove up"   ???
<kottlett> Bauldrick: hm... there is no wicd package...
<_2> not in hardly either
<Bauldrick> kottlett: http://wicd.sourceforge.net/
<Bauldrick> kottlett: try network-manager-gnome instead if *-kde is still broke
<_2> hey! anyone have a good google script ?    or know of one ?
<alx54> thanks guys =) cya
<kottlett> Bauldrick: well network-manager-kde at least got eth0 up :) I'll give wicd a try... thx
<_2> you know,  like a google bot for irc,  only i'm just looking to inhance the console with a google command...     ?
<_2> enhance ?
<_2> N-hance    ;/
<calvin> hola compañeros
<_2> hense my question.
<_2> !es | calvin
<ubottu> calvin: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<ubuntu_> !grub
<ubottu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<_2> although latin americian es is probably not the same as spainish es ...
<kottlett_> Bauldrick: thx... wicd did the job :)
<Bauldrick> kottlett_: np
<dope> i cannot seem to get the vncserver working on here
<dope> can't connect from tight vnc on a windows machine
<erickrauda> mmmm
<erickrauda> hi
<erickrauda> kubunteros
<erickrauda> i need rdestop in my linux
<cuznt>  * Unmarried women are not allowed to buy edible panties in South Carolina.
<dr_willis> dope try connecting locally with  vncclient localhost:0 or whatever port perhaps
<dope> dr_willis: i got it thanks
<dope> sorta
<dope> all i'm getting is a grey screen with 3 checkboxes on it
<dope> and there's a console window
<dope> doesn't look like the desktop on my linux machine
<dr_willis> thats becuase its proberly not
<dr_willis> vncserver does not share the 'currently seen desktop'
<dr_willis> it spawns its own desktop.
<dr_willis> if you want to share the 'current desktop' you need to use the kde or gnome desktop shareing feature/tool (which i never use)
<dr_willis> but hes gone... so phhht. :)
<_2> dr_willis "proberly"   what locale is that ?     i'm familear with "prolly"  and  "probobably"   but not  "proberly"   ?
 * dr_willis hits _2  with a dictionairtary
<_2> :)
<dr_willis> so lookit here boy!
<dr_willis> :)
<dr_willis> and stay off my lawn!
<dr_willis> darn kids and their fancy walk-pods!
<_2> heh.  and don't make me get up and come over there!       you forgot that one.  :)
<dr_willis> 'dont make me stop this car!'
<_2> that'll work   :)
<dr_willis> 'just because i walk with a cane, dosent mean i cant kick your backside' :)
<cuzbuntu> are we there yet?
<dr_willis> now back to fighting with this other pc
<cuzbuntu> i got to go to the bathrooooooooooom.
<_2> cuzbuntu must be an american,   how'd he get in here...
<dr_willis> 'you can just hold it young man!' 'that will teach you to get thirsty!'
 * cuzbuntu crosses his legs and dances............  HURRY!
<cuzbuntu> * In Vermont, it's illegal to pick your nose and stick the pickings under a table.
<_2> why do the yanks always talk about bodily excreesions  ?
 * cuzbuntu a yank?
<dr_willis> _2,  same reason the brits are always talking abouyt the 'loo' ?
<_2> probably so.   i never understood that one either.
<dr_willis> Potty Humor is universiale
<_2> ah so it comes from a universitable
 * _2 hands the "dictionairtary" back to dr_willis 
<dr_willis> You can bankanate on it
<seba> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<dr_willis> wow  - we havent had a grub question all day have we?
<filerem> hi
<radovich> i did it!
<radovich> i recovered my kubuntu!
<Glady> congrats
<radovich> thank you!
<jussi01> !yay | radovich
<ubottu> radovich: Glad you made it! :-)
<dr_willis> !joy
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about joy
<radovich> jussi01: thank you very much.
<radovich> last time this happened, i reinstalled. now i am lesser noob than i was before. the Force is strong in you jussi01
<radovich> btw... in kde4 i was fidgetting with the panel, and now it is gone. how do i get it back?
<Glady> fidgetting
<radovich> i was moving it left and right...
<Glady> up and down
<radovich> and now it is GONE
<radovich> sorry for yelling :)
<radovich> front to back...
<Glady> it is the pain of the loss
 * dr_willis weeps
 * coreymon77 remembers kde 3, when all you had to do was rerun kicker whenever the pannel disappeared
<Glady> my endless test.......
<radovich> kde4 is bloated. pretty, but bloated
<dr_willis> kde4 is still very much a 'work in progress'
<radovich> yep
<unix> hey what is ht best chat roon for Red hat linux ?
<Glady> lol
<Glady> bloated
<radovich> wip that pcbsd guys decided to put on. and they have no support, whatsoever how to put kde3 on it. i mean in fibonacci
<Glady> you know that cortisol has that effect ?
<radovich> unix: try googling. there should bee #redhat
<radovich> here
<radovich> noooo, i do not do drugs :)
<radovich> well... i am off tu pursuit a kde3 install howto for bsd
<giuvita> ciao a tutti
<giuvita> ubuntu non mi fa usare il microfono incorporato al computer portatile
<giuvita> qualcuno puo aiutarmi?
<ign0ramus|afknfl> !it | giuvita
<ubottu> giuvita: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<sourcemaker> crypto luks does not accept my password? do I really lost my password or are ther know problems after kernel upgrade?
<joseph> whenever i load an url from xchat, it always brings firefox into focus.  is there a way to get around that?
<Glady> u dont like firefox?
<joseph> no, i love firefox
<joseph> i just want it to stay on its own virtual desktop
<Glady> then dont complain
<dr_willis> he wants to load a url, but not look it.. :)
<joseph> dr_willis: i just want it to load in the virtual desktop it's already in, not jump to this desktop
<Glady> lol
<Glady> u cant escape it
<szakulec> I have adept updater open, and gtk-qt-engine says it could be upgraded, but it wants to bring in 10 new gnome libraries which it previously didn't need- is there anyway I can get the upgrade without the extra libraries installing?
<Glady> it is ur destiny
<dr_willis> ive neer noticed that problem.. but i rarely have firefox on a different desktop
<joseph> Glady: if you don't have a solution, then you're not helping. and i'm not laughing.
<Glady> oh sorry I try to help from the  bottom of my heart
<joseph> it didn't seem to behave that before i started using hardy
<Glady> why u dont simply turn off ur pc and take a long walk?
<joseph> Glady: the bottom line is this - if you have nothing to say to help, just be silent.
<Glady> ok
<Glady> sorry
<Glady> byebye
<Glady> good luck anyway
<dr_willis> i wonder if xchat is calling firefox to handle the URL in a different way, with a differnt option
<Glady> more professional?
<Glady> or more freindlyuser?
<Glady> u have so many oprtions
<Glady> just check teh right boxes
<joseph> dr_willis: well, i think url handling is done by settings in kcontrol
<redDEAD> how do i access kcontrol in kde4, in ubuntu?
<joseph> re doc
<joseph> redDEAD: well, from the kmenu
<dr_willis> Using kde4 on the other machine.. its loading the web sites in Konqueror...
<dr_willis> silly things
<redDEAD> joseph, i dont see kmenu in apt
<joseph> dude
<joseph> it's the start menu
<joseph> it's a blue box with a k in it
<Glady> k
<Glady> this is the good one
<doc_willis> I cant even figure out how to make xchat load urls in firefox under kde4. doh
<doc_willis> google.com
<redDEAD> joseph, im not retarded, im running ubuntu. I want to find the equivalent to kcontrol in kde4. I want to change the look of my kde application in gnome to look more gtkish.
<joseph> oh
<joseph> you're in the wrong channel, then man
<joseph> this is for kubuntu
<joseph> redDEAD: i suggest #ubuntu
<redDEAD> how do i access kcontrol without kmenu then? that should be in the relam of answerable for a kubuntu user.
<joseph> redDEAD: alt+f2 should bring up a run dialog where you can type it.
<joseph> redDEAD: you may consider running it from a terminal program, like konsole or gnome-terminal
<redDEAD> joseph, please stop trying to help me. allow someone how knows a little more
<ign0ramus|afknfl> redDEAD: if you're running ubuntu+kde, then you are running 'kubuntu'.. also, if you're having problems with kde4, you should see #kubuntu-kde4
<joseph> redDEAD: you can use /ignore then.  you claim not to be retarded, but that remains to be seen.
<ign0ramus|afknfl> wow. what a douche.
<dr_willis> redDEAD,  i normally add that kde-settings applet/menu to the kicker.   this is  kde3 only however
<joseph> in all fairness, i was sort of douchey too
<dr_willis> Oh well
<ign0ramus> dr_willis: he left
 * dr_willis was kind and polite
<dr_willis> :P
<ign0ramus> as per usual :)
 * dr_willis goes chaseing after them!
<joseph> i'm going to wait until kde4 is more stable
<dr_willis> I still cant see where under kde4 to make xchat load urls in firefox.
<ign0ramus> dr_willis: are you really a doctor, or do you just play one on irc?
 * dr_willis is a Dr of Love
<dr_willis> :P
<joseph> dr_willis: maybe through the url catcher config in xchat?
<ign0ramus> i will take your word on that one :)
<dr_willis> joseph,  theres the 'default' that is not even defined in there.
<joseph> the default is opera, iirc
<dr_willis> joseph,  i cant figure out the rught syntax to add an enetyr for firefox either.
 * joseph nods
<dr_willis> Opera one looked like it was commented out
<ign0ramus> does anyone use irssi?
<dr_willis> !opera -remote 'openURL(%s)'
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<dr_willis> Wait a sec.. is that ! needed.. hmmm
<dr_willis> perhaps i need !firefox %s
<joseph> that's what i'd try
<dr_willis> I allready shut down the other box..  :) i will mess withit some day...
<xbxb> When I log out, which user will then own the processes that I started? Or will they be killed?
<dr_willis> They would die.. unless you used nohup , or some other way toi keep them alive
<joseph> you know, it's for these little annoying things i'm glad i abandoned kde4 and stuck with the stable hardy
<Glady> the url link
<aziz> is there a im client with support for MSN Multimedia?
<Glady> u want it to stay as a jesus place
<aziz> *an*
<Glady> lost in translation
<Glady> not able to read url
<Glady> damn web
<Glady> rebooting
<mp> Question: How can I upgrade to Intrepid Alpha in Kubuntu? I know in Ubuntu you do 'update-manager -d', but what is the KDE equivalent?
<Glady> ok
<Glady> got it
<Glady> was an update problem
<ign0ramus> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/intrepid/alpha-6/
<mp> ign0ramus yah but I don't want to burn a cd just to upgrade!
<dr_willis> mp i would check the #ubuntu+1 channel
<mp> thanks
<ign0ramus> mp: generally, you would use apt-get dist-upgrade, but an Alpha version won't be in the repos.  other than downloading a nightly build, i don't know of another way
<mp> damn
<ign0ramus> mp: i do admire your bravery in trying out an Alpha with buggy kde, though
<mp> hell I've formatted my computer three times in the past two weeks already - so bring it on!
<avihayb> did they make a full switch to KDE 4?
<ign0ramus> dr_willis: oh, i shrunk my Windows partition and grew my Kubuntu partition last night- worked exactly as you said
<ign0ramus> avihayb: Intrepid is KDE4 only
<dr_willis> weee :)
<avihayb> shame
<ign0ramus> dr_willis: I didn't think it was going to take 6 hours though!
<avihayb> I mean kde4 is just not there yet
<ign0ramus> avihayb: i agree... i downloaded an early version of KDE4.0, and went *running* back to 3.5.9
<mp> people in #amarok talk about how 4 is faster than 3.5
<network_> olá
<ign0ramus> mp: maybe because it's missing half of its components? ;)
<ign0ramus> i kid...
<network_> Lolll
<network_> BRAZILL ?
<network_> from brazil ?
<ign0ramus> !br | network_
<network_> alguem do brasil ?
<avihayb> well, I'm running the current version on ma laptop, and with all the pretty and shiny and whatnot, it still won't shut down my screen and let me hibernate, and the control applet is still lacking
<ign0ramus> what the heck, ubottu?
<avihayb> OMG, they killed ubottu
<ign0ramus> you bastards!
<avihayb> :-> thanks, I was afraid no one will pick that up...
<ign0ramus> nothing is obscure on #kubuntu
<ign0ramus> i've never seen ubottu leave before
<ign0ramus> it can be stressful though, dishing out nuggets of information day in and day out.  a bot needs time to itself, you know?
<network_> all fool
<Glady> 	I m a bot now
<avihayb> !br
<ign0ramus> avihayb: ubottu is not even on the server any more :O
<network_> help intall msn in Kubunto kde please
<ign0ramus> network_: use Kopete
<avihayb> I was trying to see if glady will answer
<network_> kopete is a browser ?
<ign0ramus> avihayb: he will eventually, but it will be irrelevant
<ign0ramus> network_: no, IM client
<network_> thanks
<ign0ramus> you're welcome
<Glady> I think is my jerusalem now
<ign0ramus> avihayb: see?
<Glady> I have problems with the globe
<Glady> all over the world
<Glady> and so many lies
<avihayb> ign0ramus: man, you're like psychic
<ign0ramus> avihayb: I've dealt with Canadians before ;)
<Glady> we are all psychic here now
<Glady> !ign)ramus
<Glady> bot doesnt answe
<Glady> rr
<Glady> glady is crashing
<Glady> I want jezabel
<Glady> ok
<Glady> I stop kiding
<Glady> ciao
<Glady> u dont deserve to be talked with seriously
<xbxb> no one using kde does
<xbxb> j/k
<Glady> scottish maybe now
<Glady> who knows
<Glady> jesus christ
<xbxb> jesus sucks
<telekinesis> jesus is dead
<xbxb> plus he never lived
<telekinesis> he lived...
<xbxb> whatever you say
<telekinesis> he was a average person
<telekinesis> like you and I
<xbxb> how do you know he lived? are you around 2008 years old?
<telekinesis> no I read books
<xbxb> maybe you read the wrong books
<telekinesis> maybe you are 18 years old?
<xbxb> maybe you just stop reading scifi literature and more rely on scientific books
<Glady> hell on earth
<Glady> u are hell on earth
<Glady> bye later freinds
<xbxb> there's no hell
<Glady> hell exist
<xbxb> in your mind
<Glady> the prrof is I live it
<xbxb> prrof?
<Glady> proof
<xbxb> proof?
<Glady> I m living hell right now
<Glady> so it proves hell exits
<xbxb> that's not proof, that's delusional thinking
<Glady> omg
<Glady> you are delusional
<favro> !ot
<Glady> ok
<Glady> I m little bit mad
<xbxb> I'm not
<Glady> so I will go
<xbxb> I won't
<xbxb> good bye, Glady
<Glady> later then
<xbxb> I hope not
<Glady> gnagna
<xbxb> sorry?
<Glady> I hope not...I hope not
<Glady> u are arrogant
<Glady> but as I m angry
<Glady> I will go
<xbxb> please
<xbxb> just go
<Nigskki> rite
<Nigskki> i have a pressing issue
<Nigskki> qt has been making for like, half an hour
<Nigskki> wtf
<tekteen> ?
<Nigskki> pretty self explanitory...
<tekteen> ?
<tekteen> "has been making" ???
<Nigskki> make
<Nigskki> shouldve said compiling
<Nigskki> but yeah
<tekteen> ok
<tekteen> now I get it
<tekteen> and?
<tekteen> do you have a slow machine?
<Nigskki> no
<tekteen> cpu speed?
<Nigskki> 2gig ram, duo core 1.7 ghz
<tekteen> ok
<tekteen> what is it doing now
<tekteen> I do not know much about it
<tekteen> but you need to give more info
<Nigskki> can a makefile loop?
<tekteen> ...
<Nigskki> well its doing stuff
<tekteen> not as far as I know
<tekteen> it can't loop
<Nigskki> so its probably just randomly taking a long time
<Nigskki> never mind then
<tekteen> maybe
#kubuntu 2009-09-14
<ahsan> hi
<ahsan> can any one help me congiguring my sound card
<ahsan> it was working fine but now the sound is slow now
<ahsan> dont know how n y caz everything was perfect by last nite
<kaito> i am having a problem setting permissions with files and pictures any pointers
<pitput> kaito, don't you have to use sudo?
<kaito> well i need a user freindly way be cause it is not my computer
<kaito> woudnt rightclicking on the folder and setting the permissions like that work?
<pitput> oh. what exactly are you trying to do
<pitput> kaito, that would work
<pitput> just select the icon and name you want
<ahsan> none to help me :(
<kaito> make it so i can transer pictures and upload them
<kaito> i cant do either
<kaito> i got them on the computer....no i cant get them off
<pitput> right click on the file you want, choose properties, and go under the permissions tab
<kaito> i did that
<kaito> it still wont let me
<pitput> does it give an error?
<kaito> no
<kaito> greyed out area for paste
<pitput> go into permissions and uncheck everything there
<pitput> then copy and paste again
<kaito> uncheck what....its dropdown menus
<pitput> hang on
<kaito> i have it set for group owner and others....can veiw and modify content
<pitput> kaito, To view and edit the permissions on files and directories, open the System Menu->Home Folder, right-click on a file or directory, then select Properties. The permissions are found under the Permissions tab and allow for the editing of all permission levels, if you are the owner of the file.
<kaito> i am the owner....but i reinstalled ubuntu/kubuntu
<kaito> would that have anything to do with it
<pitput> that's to tell you how to edit the permissions
<kaito> hm it wont let me copy it to my jump drive :(
<pitput> can't copy and paste?
<kaito> nope
<kaito> but anyways i gtg
<kaito> thankyou
<pitput> sorry!!
<qum> hi
<qum> i got a q
<qum> i have 8gb usb flash, i want to copy winxp files to it and make the usb bootable
<qum> so i can boot from usb on  my netbook
<qum> how do i do it?
<cuznt> got to try again. I have 4.3.1 and though my browser @ adobe shows i have the correct version, most of my flash on sites will not load
<cuznt> im sorry i have 4.3.1 64bit
<Fanfare> do u have medibuntu repos loaded?
 * cuznt checks
<cuznt> i do doubt it
<cuznt> i checked on synaptic for medibuntu and it comes up blaNK
<Fanfare> quick check ls -l /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<nfrs> hi
<Fanfare> follow https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Medibuntu#Adding the Repositories to install medibuntu
<Fanfare> nfrs: hi
<nfrs> has anyone encountered this problem? in some cases, the layout switcher stops responding to both mouseclicks and to the keyboard switch shortcut. opening the configuration dialog, changing something and clicking "Apply" fixes it. then it happens again.
<nfrs> couldn't find anything at google
<Fanfare> nfrs: layout switcher? not sure i use that...
<nfrs> Fanfare: that's the thing that switches keyboard layouts
<Fanfare> nfrs: ok, so no i dont use it... sry
<Level15> hey, stupid question. how do i reconfigure X? i have tried  sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg but it is giving me a stupid config file (see http://dpaste.com/93243/)
<Dragnslcr> Yeah, most stuff from xorg.conf is auto-detected now
<Level15> Dragnslcr: well, that sucks, because whatever it is autodetecting broke the composite manager... now i have no fancy effects :(
<mostafa_> is there anybody knows how to made a usb startup parted magic?
<ritztech> whats a good player like winamp ....
<mostafa_> ritztech: amarok or audacious both are good for me
<ritztech> thanks :)
<mostafa_> ritztech: welcome
<RabidWeezle> has anyone gotten a virgin mobile "broadband2go" to work in linux?
<Snowjob> riztcehc, concure with mostafa.. add xmms to list too.
<Snowjob> oh, and mplayer!
<SuperMiguel> when booting the live cd in safe mode it ask for a login and password.. any idea what it is?
<liz_> anyone else using 9.10?  I stick for 5 minutes at the login
<robotronics> i want to create Shutdown launcher with only shutdown icon. Right now both Shutdown and restart icons are comming.
<robotronics> i want to create Shutdown launcher with only shutdown icon. Right now both Shutdown and restart icons are comming.
<mostafa_> can someone help me with changing the 4 grub legacy line command into grub1.96?
<kroadie> who are there?
<R3DB0x> how can i tell what driver my ethernet card is using?
<GinoMan> how is ATI graphics card support on Kubuntu?
<DaemonFC> GinoMan: What model?
<DaemonFC> some work just fine with the free/open RadeonHD driver, which is a part of X
<GinoMan> just in general
<DaemonFC> they have a list on their X.org page
<GinoMan> ok
<GinoMan> does the driver support 3D and crossfire?
<DaemonFC> a few stil lrequire the binary FGLRX driver from ATI
<DaemonFC> GinoMan: I only have one ATI chipset, it's an integrated one from 2005, and I have compositing support
<DaemonFC> I have no idea how it works on other/newer cards, but I'm happy with my laptop
<GinoMan> ... I'm trying to offer Linux preloaded computers built by yours truly.... equipped with kubuntu... but I'm trying to narrow my hardware offerings to a small subset of devices with most or full support under Linux
<DaemonFC> GinoMan: Your best bet is to read their comaptibility list at X.org and to always keep up with new X.org releases
<GinoMan> ok... thanks
<DaemonFC> which ship with new versions of each distribution of course
<DaemonFC> GinoMan: Just pick something off their list that says it works, try it yourself, and buy more of them if it works well for you I guess
<GinoMan> ... I'm wondering if I should take the base system (KDE, Xorg, the Kernel, the GNU Utils) and set up apt to get the lastest builds from another server
<DaemonFC> most stores have a return policy if it doesn't work, just RMA it if it doesn't work and try again
<DaemonFC> I'd just play the stupid customer card and tell them it didn't work with my Windows XP
<DaemonFC> that usually gets them to refund it
<DaemonFC> :)
<DaemonFC> GinoMan: Latest builds of what?
<DaemonFC> You should never replace core system components out of third party repositories unless you're aware of the risks and understand that you could very well hose the system
<GinoMan> those core software
<DaemonFC> and probably will for that matter
<DaemonFC> Fedora has had problems with AtRPMs repository trashing Fedora and replasing the Fedora-Release package with the AtRPMs version, for example
<DaemonFC> the same sort of thing can happen to any distribution with third party repos that replace system components
<DaemonFC> *replacing
<GinoMan> .... even if it's just upgrading to the newest version?
<DaemonFC> you shouldn't ever replace any critical system package
<DaemonFC> if you feel you need to, and it's a bug with the one in (K)ubuntu, report the bug
<DaemonFC> don't go replacing packages left and right
<DaemonFC> you could end up with a system that doesn't even boot back up really easily
<GinoMan> gotcha
<GinoMan> what about replacing X with a newer version?
<robotronics> i want to create Shutdown launcher with only shutdown icon. Right now both Shutdown and restart icons are comming.
<robotronics> please tell me how to do?
<DaemonFC> GinoMan: I highly suspect that you'll mess X up and get dumped at a terminal
<GinoMan> :(
<DaemonFC> basically, you're free to mess up your system any way you see fit, but you're not encouraged to do so :)
<GinoMan> I've observed
<DaemonFC> or "If you break it, you get to keep both pieces"
<DaemonFC> best not to poke around
<telkybuntu> where can i download the live dvd with the latest kde4.3.1 ?
<telkybuntu> or live cd
<telkybuntu> and what capacity do i need?
<telkybuntu> madberry: aaroncampbell  amgarching
<telkybuntu> alvin:
<telkybuntu> cristall_:
<telkybuntu> GinoMan:
<telkybuntu> `oobe`:
<FloodBotK1> telkybuntu: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<telkybuntu> Camaxtli:
<telkybuntu> CoJaBo-Aztec:
<telkybuntu> cristall:
<telkybuntu> DaemonFC:
<telkybuntu> DarkriftX:
<telkybuntu> bbeck:
<telkybuntu> Ash-Fox:
<GinoMan> wow.... he actually typed enough to flood
<telkybuntu> asobi:
<telkybuntu> anyone here
<GinoMan> ironically I'm certain he's gonna be kicked for saying hi to everyone
<telkybuntu> sorry for the hilihghts
<telkybuntu> i need help
<`oobe`> telkybuntu, i dont know if you can
<telkybuntu> GinoMan:  are you a bot?
<`oobe`> does it have to be dvd
<telkybuntu> i am looking for a live cd of kubuntu
<telkybuntu> with the latest kde
<`oobe`> why not get kubuntu desktop karmic alpha
<GinoMan> .... to find out, I recommend using a CAPTCHA test on me
<`oobe`> that chould have 4.3.1
<telkybuntu> i want something stable
<telkybuntu> for online banking
<GinoMan> then you want 9.04
<`oobe`> you wont find a live cd with 4.3.1
<telkybuntu> thanks
<telkybuntu> 9.04 has kde 4 ?
<bbeck> telkybuntu: You can create your own live cd over at SuSE
<`oobe`> if you install 9.04 you can then upgrade kde
<telkybuntu> i want it as live cd
<telkybuntu> 9.04 works as live cd
<telkybuntu> i dont trust my harddrive
<telkybuntu> i am getting browser hijacks on my ubuntu install in firefox
<telkybuntu> see
<telkybuntu> thats why i need a live cd
<telkybuntu> or is there maybe a specialized live cd for online banking?
<telkybuntu> i dont want anything that touches my harddrive
<telkybuntu> dont trust it
<bbeck> telkybuntu: try this out: http://susestudio.com/
<telkybuntu> ty bbeck
<telkybuntu> hmz i download 9.04 it took me 4 minutes
<`oobe`> u dont need the latest kde to browse the web securely from a live cd
<`oobe`> download bitdefender
<telkybuntu> lol
<`oobe`> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BitDefender
<telkybuntu> bitdefender is a windows app `oobe`
<telkybuntu> `oobe`:  why would i need that?
<`oobe`> thanks for laughing at me when i know what im talking about and am giving you advice you clearly need do to your lack of fundamental knowledge
<DaemonFC> **itppretender?
<DaemonFC> :)
<telkybuntu> i wonthi
<telkybuntu> sorry i woke you all up
<telkybuntu> so is 9.04 a live cd also?
<`oobe`> you are worried about having a secure connection and you claim your browser is being hijacked therefore scanning with bitdefender isnt a bad idea
<`oobe`> yes it is
<telkybuntu> yeah it was being hijacked on Ubuntu `oobe`
<telkybuntu> not on windows
<telkybuntu> i was using firefox
<telkybuntu> IE8 is actually a more secure browser than firefox these days
<`oobe`> heh then use windows then
<telkybuntu> nope
<telkybuntu> i am not saying windows is more secure than linux
<telkybuntu> i am saying that firefox has had some issues lately
<telkybuntu> ok i am going to burn 9.04 thanks
<telkybuntu> :P
<`oobe`> well 9.04 should be fine
<telkybuntu> ty `oobe`
<`oobe`> seems a bit ultra paranoid
<DaemonFC> telkybuntu: According to a Microsoft funded study, Microsoft IE is more secure
<DaemonFC> wow, that just makes all the difference in the world
<DaemonFC> guess I'll go buy Vista
<DaemonFC> :P
<DaemonFC> guess someone forgot to tell the spyware writers this great news
<telkybuntu> i have a problem with the burner the rewriteable cds i have arent clean can i format them with infrarecorder
<telkybuntu> i am on win7 atm
<`oobe`> probably
<`oobe`> but who would know that here
<telkybuntu> can imgburn do it also?
<telkybuntu> infrarecorder has opensource icons
<telkybuntu> so i thought you guys were familiar with it
<telkybuntu> tango icons
<`oobe`> most likely but no one can confirm or deny what win7 can or cant do
<telkybuntu> plus infrarecorder is mentioned on the tutorial for how to burn kubuntu
<`oobe`> well follow that guide then
<telkybuntu> it says nothing about erasing
<telkybuntu> rewriteable cds
<`oobe`> use nero to erase the disk
<`oobe`> or check if your other apps can in google
<telkybuntu> hmz ok ty `oobe`
<telkybuntu> oh btw do i need to know any passwords to boot into live cd mode?
<`oobe`> no
<telkybuntu> `oobe`:  i can erase it via win7 D:
<telkybuntu> its built in apparently
<telkybuntu> amagawd :O
<telkybuntu> `oobe`:  so will you be on later also
<`oobe`> maybe
<telkybuntu> is there a way to see who is available for chat?
<telkybuntu> i  mean i dont want to highlight people
<telkybuntu> thats not nice of me
<telkybuntu> i was kinda desparate
<telkybuntu> for help
<baron86> Hello I need help to have in every desktop a different wallpaper./ I have KDE 4.2
<ner0x> What is the best virtualization suite I can install windows on and play native win32 games?
<`oobe`> ner0x, you will find most virtual desktops if not all dont have direct 3d support
<`oobe`> you are better of tweaking wine or buying cedega which is wine primed for games
<ner0x> VirtualBox does?
<`oobe`> i dont think so
<ner0x> I installed VB, installed xp, then installed DirectX games.
<ner0x> Worked fine.
<`oobe`> like i said virtualisation would be the hard way at best
<`oobe`> oh ok i didnt know
<ner0x> Only problem is, this particular game isn't playing nicely with Dungeons & Dragons online.
<dimon> hai
<dimon> how i can go to russian kubuntu chat?
<Unksi> type /join #kubuntu-ru
<dimon> ok
<RizR>  nm-applet doesnt start automatically when system resumes from a suspend. have to run manually and gotta re-enter network key. tested with wireless only
<herenbdy> anyone used Ubuntu One under kubuntu?
<CoJaBo-Aztec> random name post=fail
<zebaztian> hey there fellas, listen to me, i've this problem you see, the videos, you know? they get stuck when i play them, i'm on a fairly new laptop and well i thought maybe you could something for me, .avi
<zebaztian> listen fellas, i got kicked out
<zebaztian> my comptuer froze
<zebaztian> anyone help me here
<telkymilklicious> hello
<telkymilklicious> how do i enable mp3 in kubuntu?
<telkymilklicious> !mp3
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<telkymilklicious> `oobe`:  still there mate?
<ubuntu> hi
<ubuntu> anyone here
<cq> hello, how can I upgrade to karmic? update-manager -d says it wants to update ubuntu, without the K... is ther a separate update tool for kubuntu?
<DaemonFC> cq: You could jsut replace all references to Jaunty in your apt sources with "karmic" (no quotes)
<DaemonFC> then apt-get update
<DaemonFC> then apt-get dist-upgrade
<DaemonFC> it might work
<DaemonFC> never failed on me anyway
<DaemonFC> (disclaimer) I don't think it's officially supported though
<cq> ok, thanks
<cq> update-manager -d seems to want to update only the kubuntu packages anyway, just one or two new harmless gnome packages (icons...), so I'll use that I think
<DaemonFC> cq: There's some GTK+ stuff included with Kubuntu
<DaemonFC> so it can dress up GTK+ apps to look native
<DaemonFC> you'll see that if you bring in Firefox or Xchat or something
<DaemonFC> you can use GTK+ apps, but QT apps are preferable for obvious reasons
<DaemonFC> also, things liek Firefox love to bring in half of GNOME :P
<DaemonFC> *like
<cq> ok, nice... the kernel is still 31.10 ... I was hoping for .11 as that fixes some intel stuff....
<DaemonFC> Firefox on Ubuntu has some very odd dependencies
<DaemonFC> for example, it will add Synaptic to Kubuntu
<DaemonFC> I fail to see how Firefox is related to Synaptic, but oh well
<DaemonFC> I avoid Firefox anyway, I use Konqueror and have Opera as a spare for a few odd sites
<DaemonFC> my point is that it's not unusual to have some GNOME libraries on a KDE system
<cq> yeah, seems like it... and if the dependencies ever drop, autoremove takes care of it
<DaemonFC> cq: Sometimes
<DaemonFC> you have to look out for orphanes GNOME libraries and GTK+ and Gstreamer packages that apt isn't tracking as orphans for whatever reason
<DaemonFC> which is another reason to avoid GTK+ apps unless you like spring cleaning by hand now and then
<DaemonFC> *orphans
<shrey> is it possible to have JAR applications of mobile as a widget on our desktop ?
<cq> shrey: I don't think anyone understands your question...
<shrey> cq: i want to have the jar application which we install in our mobiles as a widget on my plasma desktop.
<DaemonFC> shrey: #kde might be a better place to ask
<crazy_bus> I've just updated to a 8gb sd card. It requires two partitions to work with chdk. I've done this and can access my photos via a sd card reader. But if I try to plug in the camera directly I get I/O errors in kubuntu. I've tried formating in gparted a few times but no help. Would this be a chdk problem or kubuntu?
<anger_> Hi!
<anger_> Has anyone updated to 9.10 and had problems with apache server?
<crazy_bus> I haven't tried it yet, but I think everyone with it is in ubuntu+1
<guru> hello!
<ct529> hi everybody .... where is the default make configuration stored, with the CFLAGS, CXXFLAGS and so on?
<ct529> hi everybody .... where is the default make configuration stored, with the CFLAGS, CXXFLAGS and so on?
<asdqwe> winbox on kubuntu?.
<beeble1> !
<ct529> hi everybody .... where is the default make configuration stored, with the CFLAGS, CXXFLAGS and so on?
<kebomix> all kde4.3 applications  looks like that , what libraries do i need to install ? http://img6.imageshack.us/img6/6615/45812436.png
<FloodBotK1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<ct529> hi everybody .... where is the default make configuration stored, with the CFLAGS, CXXFLAGS and so on?
<Spaceman> ct529: what do you want to do with the "default make config" ?
<Spaceman> I don't know what or where it is, I'm trying to understand the question :P
<BluesKaj> hiyas
<kaddy> Hi peoples.... Does anybody know how to Downgrade a long list of packages that were recently upgraded ?
<genii> !downgrade
<ubottu> Attempting to downgrade to an older Ubuntu version is explicitly not supported, and may break your system.
<allan8904> hi
<allan8904> am i allowed to ask for help with problems here?
<James147> allan8904: just ask :)
<allan8904> ok
<allan8904> well
<kaddy> lol allan i was asking for you
<allan8904> i hopped on my laptop this morning and booted it up and everything was normal, then about after 2 minutes all the applications that i launched's text has been replaced by random "------ - - - -- - ---  --" everwhere so i cant read the buttons or menus or anything. i tried deleting the .kde folder and still nothing
<allan8904> LOL symon
<allan8904> didnt think you would be on here
<kaddy> and guys, i wasn't talking about downgrading the distro, i was talking about downgrading libs
<kaddy> lol
<kaddy> i'll let you do the talking allan while i continue to search forums. lol.
<allan8904> cheers
<kaddy> i found some info on how to do it, but it will probly bork your system even more. lol
<genii> kaddy: There's no easy/auto way to downgrade a bunch of packages. On a one-by-one case, you can specify version to be a lower version to install in for instance apt-get with syntax like: sudo apt-get install packagename=specific-version        where specific-version is one of the available versions from result of: apt-cache policy packagename
<allan8904> gah..just what i need
<allan8904> serves me right for leaving my shell assignment to the last minute....
<Drake_> Out of curiostity, does linux have the same style "PATH" variables that a windows OS's use?
<Drake_> reason i'm asking is im trying to install chromium and so far googling it hasn't been as helpful as I thought it would be
<kaddy> lol allan
<allan8904> well from my experience linux use's absolute paths and windows uses relative paths
<allan8904> if thats the paths you mean
<Drake_> http://dev.chromium.org/developers/how-tos/install-gclient <-- thats the step on i'm while installing chromium
<allan8904> you do realise thers a repo you can add to your sources.list yeah?
<kaddy> is this a good time to mention if you were using Opensuse, you could easily downgrade those packages allan. hahahahahahhaha
<Drake_> nope I didn't know that lol, sorry I probably should have mentioned i'm a relativiely new linux user
<allan8904> lol
<allan8904> screw you symon
<allan8904> um yeah i'll give you the line
<allan8904> lemme find it
<FloodBotK1> allan8904: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<allan8904> sorry dude i cant read my sources.list atm (my comps half baked) but theres definately a repo for it
<allan8904> try google it
<Drake_> alrighty thanks anyways
<Drake_> come to think of it, that actually sounds really familiar
<Drake_> I'm gunna read through the documentaion again maybe theres a note about it
<allan8904> no probs
<genii> Drake_: the results of: printenv | grep PATH        will show you the current paths the system searches. If you want to add others permanently you can edit /home/yourusername/.profile     and put 2 lines such as: PATH=/the/path/here     and: export PATH
<allan8904> so anyone got any idea about my little no text problem?
<Drake_> ah thank you genii!
<genii> Drake_: For it to take effect before next reboot, use:   source /home/yourusername/.profile
<genii> Drake_: You're welcome
<allan8904> what component in kubuntu is responsible for text rendering?
 * mauricio is away: Gone away for now
<robertknight> allan8904: Qt / FreeType / FontConfig
<bewofthe> kde 4.3.1 amd64 sempron and i still can not get flash to work
 * mauricio is back.
<laeborg> hello
<laeborg> i have dual monitor (side-by-side), but I can see around 1mm of screen #1 on monitor #2
<James147> laeborg: system settings - > display - > Multiple Monitors
<laeborg> think i must change it in xorg.conf
<James147> laeborg: probally, i know of nvidia-settings (for nvidia only) and kxgenerator to do it graphically
<laeborg> i have ATI
<James147> then try kxgenerator, dont know much about ati cards
<Freyr> is anyone know if there is possible to update eeepc ?
<genii> Freyr: Maybe they'll know in #eeepc  channel :)
<Freyr> thanks
<crack> hola
<crack> hay alguen?i
<Pici> !es | crack
<ubottu> crack: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<crack> thanks
<tom__> hi guys...   short question: my dolphin file manager does not who free diskspace  anywhere...  is there somewhere an option to turn that on?
<tom__> *show
<tom__> *show free disk space
<James147> tom__: Settings -> Configure Dolphin -> General -> status bar -> Show space information  (at elast on kde 4.3)
<James147> tom__: Also shows it in right click -> properties
<James147> tom__: wont do it for samba shares through
<tom__> ahh thx.. there it is :)   i know that it used to display this option when I was still on kde 4.2 :)  but I somehow lost it during conversion to 4.3
<tom__> thx guys
<tom__> especially James147 :)
<James147> tom__: Yea, same happened for me, guess they changed the default options... dont know why I find it very useful information
<cloud_> d
<philipp__> is someone here i need help please
<James147> philipp__: just ask you question, if someone knows they will answer
<philipp__> ok i have an folder called @@@�@8@@@@@@½�@�@@@������@�@
<philipp__> and i can't delete it
<philipp__> i don't know where it comes from
<James147> philipp__: in what directory?
<philipp__> desktop
<philipp__> and if i want to delete it it says, that the file doesn't exist
<philipp__> sry it's not a folder it's a file
<James147> philipp__: can you pastebin the output of ls -lha ~/Desktop (http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/)
<James147> philipp__: and past the link here :)
<philipp__> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com:80/271032/
<James147> philipp__: I would backup the other files to a temporary directory for now
<James147> philipp__: once they are backed up run rm ~/Desktop/* (warning, this will delete everything in Desktop so make sure you back up the other things first)
<James147> philipp__: then if it worked copy the backedup files back
<philipp__> ok thx
<philipp__> ok worked thx
<James147> No problem :)
<genii> You can also usually do something like: rm '@#$%^!$!@'          or whatever the filename is when it's non-standard characters
<genii> (note the single quotes)
<philipp__> i tried this but it said that the file doesn't exist
<cuznt> is there a way to see what manufacturer made my network adapter | ethernet adapter?
<boopathi> hi
<boopathi> i need a help
<genii> cuznt: sudo lshw -C network         will show a lot of info. Also:   lspci  or   lsusb     is the standard command for overview
<cuznt> ty
<cuznt> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<boopathi> i have installed kubuntu within windows
<boopathi> i need to increase the disk space without un installing it
<boopathi> how can i do this
<boopathi> pls any can help me
<genii> boopathi: See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide#How%20do%20I%20resize%20the%20virtual%20disks?
<boopathi> ok let me check it
 * genii returns to eating his lunch
<boopathi> thanks Genii
<boopathi> for your help
<boopathi> You are running LVPM on a host installation. You must run it on a loopmounted install
<boopathi> i receive this error
<boopathi> after installing LVPM
<Domie> jean ?
<boopathi> hi
<boopathi> domie
<boopathi> i have installed kubuntu within windows
<boopathi> now in need to increse the disk size
<boopathi> so i have tried installing LVPM to resize the virtual partion
<boopathi> but i receive the following error
<boopathi> You are running LVPM on a host installation. You must run it on a loopmounted install
<boopathi> source="http://lubi.sourceforge.net/lvpm.html"\
<genii> boopathi: Haven't seen that error before. Google shows some older results like this bug for 7.04 https://bugs.launchpad.net/lvpm/+bug/165079
<genii> Wubi is notoriously problemmatic :/
<boopathi> boopathi@ubuntu:~$ sudo lvpm
<boopathi> Checking online for lvpm updates.
<boopathi> If you have no internet connection, press ctrl-c to stop the updater, and either download http://lubi.sourceforge.net/latestlvpm.php from another computer and transfer it here, or run the current version of lvpm by running: lvpm-real
<boopathi> Updating to latest version...
<boopathi> rm: cannot remove `lvpm_*.deb': No such file or directory
<FloodBotK1> boopathi: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<mostafa_> how can I install ns-allinone in jaunty? plz
<genii> mostafa_: Their page at http://www.isi.edu/nsnam/ns/ns-build.html seems to nhave fairly lucid instructions
<mostafa_> genii: thanks genni I check it out
<idzme> hi there, what is a good kde twitter client?
<bdgraue> idzme: choqok
<idzme> ok, thanks I'll have a look at it
<Domie> jean t la
<Domie> fgfdhfd
<genii> Domie: Pleasedon't do that
<Domie> jean ?
<Domie> bsr jean
<jean_> bsr domie
<Domie> tu as passe une belle journée
<genii> !fr | Domie
<ubottu> Domie: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<genii> Domie: Anglais ici
<jean_> ouais
<jean_> qu est ce qu on fait ? on change de canal
<genii> jean_: !fr aussi
<Mamarok> jean_: yes, please, this channel is in English only
<konrad_> Anyone who knows why I only can have sound from one program at a time?
<nachodt> irc://irc.freenode.net/#ubuntu-sv
<mostafa_> genii: do you ever work with NS?
<genii> mostafa_: See my reply in #ubuntu+1 . Also please don't ask the same question of me in multiple channels, it is somewhat annoying
<Guest47775> hello
<Guest47775> i need help
<James147> Guest47775: Just ask what want want to know
<Guest47775> how do i install hardware drivers in ubuntu 9.04
<Guest47775> i have nvidia 6600GT graphics cards in SLI
<Guest47775> when i try to install the 180 driver it does not enable and activate
<Guest47775> i think its something to do with xorg server not installed in synaptic package manager
<brennan> hello
<brennan> any one help
<brennan> ???
<brennan> ...
<James147> brennan: Just ask your question, if someone knows they will answer
<brennan> my wine is real slow  on and i dont know what to do
<James147> brennan: not all programs run fast under wine... check out http://appdb.winehq.org/ to see who well the application you are trying to run works and suggestiong on how to improve preformance
<James147> brennan: also making sure you have the lastest version helps (currently 1.1.29 - http://www.winehq.org/download/deb)
<tom__> hi guys...  short question:  what's the easiest way to change the virtual resolution in kde?  -->  I want to set up a dual monitor with my laptop on intel graphics
<tom__> ahh ya.. i use kubuntu 9.04
<dpanario> buenas
<brennan> how do you check the ver.
<dpanario> uname-r
<jussi01> !version
<ubottu> To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell - To know the available version of a package, « apt-cache policy <package> »
<brennan> how do you update wine
<James147> brennan: http://www.winehq.org/download/deb -< will show you how to upgrade wine
<brennan> you cant do it from the konsole
<brennan> ?
<James147> brennan: you can
<brennan> how?
<brennan> or do ya know how?
<James147> brennan: just add the line that they tell you to add to /etc/apt/sources.list
<dpanario> why kubuntu cant turn off my laptop?
<James147> brennan: then do sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude full-upgrade
<brennan> i think i have jaunty
<brennan> is that the lates
<James147> brennan: the latest stable version yes -
<James147> brennan: cat /etc/issue to find what version of ubuntu you are useing
<dpanario> uname-r
<crack> hola
<crack> alguien me puede pasar el enlace en español?
<crack> cual es la sala en español?
<crack> help!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<jussi01> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<crack> gracias
<crack> thanks
 * genii sneaks jussi01 a donut
 * BluesKaj is outdoors under the maple and birch trees
<bro> hi. i reinstalled my proprietary ati driver on ubuntu 9.04 and now xserver won't start. i booted from a kubuntu 6.06 live cd. is there any way to reconfigure/uninstall the fglrx driver?
<bro> hi. i reinstalled my proprietary ati driver on ubuntu 9.04 and now xserver won't start. i booted from a kubuntu 6.06 live cd. is there any way to reconfigure/uninstall the fglrx driver?
<zebastian> help, i tried changing the ati driver and it didn't work, so nothing will load after the splash screen, i tried going back to vesa but x won''t load a screen can someone help me out
<mahasamoot> when will KDE 4.3.1 be availble?
<bobthemilkman> Anyone know anything about how KDE handles font rendering?
<bobthemilkman> I have a problem where I'm trying to get my fonts to render in gentoo (awesomeWM) to render the same as they do in Kubuntu, and there's something wrong with the subpixel rendering.
<bobthemilkman> Specifically, in my .fonts.conf in Kubuntu, I have rgba set to "rgb", and in Gentoo, the same setting makes all sorts of wierd colors appear around text.
<bobthemilkman> Is it possible that KDE is handling the sub-pixel rendering from a file that isn't ~/.fonts.conf?
<lucas__> hi. i recently upgraded to karmic and now the plasma editor is not in the top-right corner anymore. now it is below the bottom panel and i'm not able to move it to the default position.
<lucas__> is there a way to move it were it was before?
<James147> lucas__: you should be able to drag it around the edge of the screen if widgets arent locked... if it is covered by the panel move that first
<lucas__> allright. i was able to move it back. just wanted to report what happened. don't know if this is the place to do so. thanks a lot
<rysiek> yellow
<Semidios> How would I set up a script that would change the permissions on /dev/raw1394 on login without me needing to put in my password?
<Guest44894> oiii
<flayke> oi
<flayke> alquem do brasil?
<flayke> oiii
<stout> stout@aspen:~/Documents$ sudo apt-get upgrade
<stout> Reading package lists... Done
<stout> Segmentation faulty tree... 0%
<stout> stout@aspen:~/Documents$
<FloodBotK1> stout: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<stout> apt-get update works fine
<stout> so what do I do when apt tells me my segmentation faulty tree is 0%?
<stout> nevermind, fixed it.  someone updated their source list thingy so when I updated again, it actually wrote a whole new list of packages for me and everything is kosher again
<juany> helo
<stout> thanks for being entirely silent while I prodded that one!
 * stout salutes juany
<stout> good luck, everyone seems to be out for the moment
<neptunepink> What's the command to start plasma?
<neptunepink> "plasma-desktop", thankyou, this channel is so helpful
<rejohn> How can I put a setting in place for the apt package manager, such that when I apt-get -d dist-upgrade, the huge (compared to my inet connection speed, 47.5MB of 88.1MB of archives is huge) package kdebase-workspace-wallpapers will _not_ be downloaded?  I don't see any _need_ to have updated wallpapers.    [&, secondarily, why does that package keep getting updated?  Is it data/images, or sw?]  Re: 4:4.3.1-0ubuntu1~jaunty1~ppa7
<snerge> Why do notifications options from kde applications never seem to apply ? I have the same kind of trouble with Kopete and Kmess, I disable some popup notifications but they still popup ?
<James147> rejohn: cant think of a way to do it, but if you dont need the wallpapers (or only want a few) you can try removeing it (and download the wallpapers you want, or back them up first)
<rejohn> James147: ah, so I just remove that package, then it won't want to update it anymore - thanks. :)
<James147> rejohn: but it will remove the wallpapaers as well mostlikly
<James147> rejohn: however, wallpapaers are easy to get manually :)
#kubuntu 2009-09-15
<mm_202> Hi guys, what's the best/easiest way to get Kontact (calendar,contacts) to play with Gmail contacts/calendar?
<Dragnslcr> Has anybody gotten xrdp working with an existing X session?
<James147> mm_202: I am also intrested in this, but havent yet tryed anything, will call you if i find anything out
<mm_202> James147: I will do the same.  Im looking at simply adding Gmail via IMAP and seeing if I can get the contacts/calendar via IMAP.  If not I will try gCal.
<AssociateX>  is there a way to get rid of the "Favorites" tab from the KDE Start menu?
<Spaceman> right click the K and select "Menu Editor" then delete Favourites
<nike> greetings
<nike> anybody???
<nike> ok, I have a question. I am new. I download Wubi but it will download the amd64 version of Ubuntu...
<nike> any help?
<Spaceman> what's the problem?
<nike> I download Wubi but it will download the amd64 version of Ubuntu...
<James147> nike why dont you want the 64 bit version?
<nike> Would it work on my Intel core 2?
<nike> I tried and did not run
<James147> with what error?
<nike> oops
<nike> i forgot
<nike> ok, I will do my homework
<nike> thanks
<nositelicense>  /join #slackware
<darthreality> not quite
<isaac_> Anyone here?
<James147> isaac_: Lots of ppl are
<isaac_> Heh, I'm in need of assistance. Anyone willing to help?
<James147> isaac_: Just ask your question, if someone knows they will answer
<isaac_> Just yesterday I started using Ubuntu, I'm completely new to everything and can't seem to figure out how to download flash player..
<isaac_> I've looked up guides and everything, but they didn't seem to work..
<isaac_> I'm on a virtual OS using VirtualBox if this helps answer my question.
<James147> isaac_: just install flashplugin-installer from a package managemnt program like kpackagekit
<genesis> hi
<James147> isaac_: or kubuntu-restricted-extras if you want suff like mp3 support as well
<isaac_> Wow, thanks.
<isaac_> Working right now.
<isaac_> Ubuntu is awesome so far(:
<isaac_> TOTALLY different from Windows..
<James147> isaac_: and better is so many ways :)
<genesis> where is my computer here
<genesis> in kubuntu
<James147> genesis: Dont understand?
<James147> genesis: Do you mean why is your computer here?
<isaac_> Any other cool apps to have, I have got konsole and konversation (obviously.)
<genesis> i want to know how i can enter to my computer in kubuntu (this is a option in operattive system
<James147> isaac_: Gimp is a nice photoshot replacment if you ever use that
<isaac_> Came with Ubuntu methinks..
<James147> isaac_: Dont think gimp is installed by default on kubuntu
<nositelicense>  isaac_:  MC for console file management
<isaac_> Got chromium because I cant live without chrome(:
<ali_> Hello
<ali_> Salt
<ali_> Salut
<ali_> quelqun?
<isaac_> Hmmm, still not letting me view youtube videos.
<isaac_> Still says I have flashplayer turned off or out-dated.
<isaac_> I got the Flash played plugin installer package.. Thing..
<James147> isaac_: in what browser?
<isaac_> oh.
<isaac_> Chromium.
<James147> isaac_: hmm, it should work, but havent used chromium on linux... try it in konq and firefox just to see if it works at all
<isaac_> Alright
<ali_> Has anyone of you used parley for learning languages?
<ali_> i am using ubuntu and i have problems with practicing adjectives
<nositelicense> heh
<bogdan> anybody able to help w/sopcast?
<koh_> http://h20223.www2.hp.com/enterprise/cache/383666-0-0-0-121.html
<koh_> can i use any of these drivers on my Tc4400?
<omnipotentduo> is anyone else having the issue w/ 64bit proprietary flash driver, video no sound?
<James147> omnipotentduo: I had while useing other autio programs like amarok,
<James147> omnipotentduo: reinstalled flash many times as well, but not running amarok worked :)
<omnipotentduo> amarok is closed
<omnipotentduo> restarted fire fox, that worked
<omnipotentduo> this is retarted, w/ slack i didn't have this problem
<James147> omnipotentduo: yeah, dont know whys its been like this for so long :(
<omnipotentduo> i am thinking about moving back to slack.
<AssociateX>  is there a way to get rid of the "Favorites" tab from the KDE Start menu?
<alvin> Help
<James147> alvin: with want? we cant help if we dont know whats wrong
<alvin> i cant play mp3 file in my kubuntu
<James147> alvin do you have kubuntu-restricted-extras installed?
<alvin> no, James
<quietshaman> HELP!  everytime I try to use sudo, i get msh "Must be setuid root" What am I doing wrong...a newby to Linux
<James147> alvin: you need to isntall kubuntu-restricted-extras to get mp3 support
<omnipotentduo> quietshaman: when you installed kubuntu did you set yourself as a system administrator?
<quietshaman> Also...can't get into kuser to inspect/change user info without using sudo...Catch 22. Can anyone advise please???
<quietshaman> Omni...yes as admin.
<alvin> how James? It's the first time I use Kubuntu
<omnipotentduo> quietshaman: try simply sudo su
<omnipotentduo> and paste bin what it says
<quietshaman> got the sam error msg..."must be setuid to root"
<quietshaman> "sudo: must be setuid root" is a psate of the error msg
<James147> alvin: type into konsole (or anyother terminal application) "sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude install kubuntu-restricted-extras"
<James147> alvin: without the quotes :)
<omnipotentduo> that means you missed something in the install for the administrator
<James147> alvin: answer y to any questions
<alvin> yes
<alvin> i'm doing
<quietshaman> Do I need to go back and do a reinstall AGAIN?
<quietshaman> Is there a way to log on as root?
<James147> alvin: after you will have it installed, you will need to restart any application that uses mp3s (amarok)
<omnipotentduo> quietshaman: yes, ctrl+alt+f1 and you are in tty
<omnipotentduo> and that will allow a root logon
<James147> quietshaman: think you can do it through the recovery console
<James147> omnipotentduo: su root will also log you in as root in konsole or anyother terminal
<asdqwe> winbox on kubuntu?.
 * omnipotentduo is a slack abuser, getting used to the spoonfed lifestyle
<alvin> Thank James, I got it
<omnipotentduo> good to know tho
<quietshaman> I'll try the ctl+alt+F1 first...if that does not work I'll do a Recovery boot...thanks Omni and James
<James147> quietshaman: you dont need to ctrl+alt+f1
<James147> quietshaman: to login as root from any promt do su root (or even just su i think)
<James147> quietshaman: need the root password though
<Lillymon> I've got a Kopete Notification stuck here. It won't go away no matter what I do, clicking View or Ignore has no effect. How do I kill it without killing Plasma along with the thing?
<madberry> Lillymon: what is does the notification say?
<Lillymon> Incoming message from a user, part of the message, View and Ignore buttons. It's just a standard Kopete notification that I see a lot of, but it came up at a time when Plasma was under extreme load, and now neither option will do anything at all.
<omnipotentduo> restart your X
<Lillymon> I think that's a bit extreme, restarting Plasma would be my first recourse. But I want to see if I can just kill and restart the notification part.
<madberry> what omnipotentduo said lol
<omnipotentduo> i had the same problem i restarted x fixed it.
<Lillymon> Restarting Plasma fixed it. Still seemed like cracking a walnut with a sledgehammer, but whatever.
<omnipotentduo> the other fix is unloading your bar, and then rebuild it
<omnipotentduo> or just your sys tray
<madberry> It should properly be added to Kubuntu's papercut list
<Lillymon> Well ideally the notification applet should just not freeze, but hey, maybe KDE 4.3 will do it. I'm on KDE 4.2 here.
<omnipotentduo> dunno if it does it in 3, haven't had it happen yet.
<Lillymon> I was told that the notification applet in KDE 4.2 is in a relatively immature state, hence its inflexibility and occasional instability.
<omnipotentduo> 4.3 is the greatest kde EVER
<madberry> Actually I'm running 9.10, which has KDE 4.3.1, here it doesn't freeze but it stays in the notifier until you decide to cancel the notification.
<Laruft> is there a better file manager than dolphin or konquerer?
<omnipotentduo> dolphin
<Lillymon> I think Kopete notifications usually stay until you take an action to view or ignore. The problem was that my notification wouldn't do anything no matter what option I took.
<Lillymon> Also, I am looking forward to KDE 4.3 myself. How is Karmic coming along? Is it pretty stable now?
<Dragnslcr> You can get 4.3 for 9.04 from the backports PPA
<Gratz474> how can i tell if i am using exa or xaa?
<Gratz474> i had this problem once before and had to turn on xaa
<madberry> Lillymon: It is but the Firefox 3.5.4pre still has a lot of problems that is the only thing my laptop will freeze on every once in a while. Other then that it's been pretty stable.
<Gratz474> many sites in firefox are really slow and kde4 just feels a bit slow right now
<Gratz474> any idea how i can set xaa rendering on ?
<omnipotentduo> only if you dont thin out the kde extras
<Lillymon> I've always been wary of backports. People say it's OK if I just revert the changes, but then I ask how to do that, and get a load of instructions for Synaptic. Yeah, very helpful for this KPackageKit user.
<Lillymon> I get the impression the PPA may interfere with future upgrades.
<Lillymon> But with Karmic less than a month off and having passed both feature freeze and user interface freeze, I'm starting to wonder how unstable it could possibly be.
<Gratz474> anyone?
<madberry> Lillymon: Like I said it only freezes on Firefox for me at the moment
<madberry> Gratz474: on emoment please
<omnipotentduo> that happens when closing a flash player for me
<Lillymon> Well alpha 6 is two days away, I might make my switch at that point.
<Gratz474> madberry: thanks
<Gratz474> i had kde4 working fast once but this crappy intel is not so good anyways buts its very laggy right now, its a rendering issue
<Gratz474> not sure if i have exa on or xaa right now
<madberry> Gratz474: try this http://forum.kde.org/viewtopic.php?f=111&t=23190#p30101
<Lillymon> Also, I keep forgetting to ask. What's the best way to upgrade from to Karmic in Kubuntu? Should I install update-manager?
<madberry> Lillymon: I'm a fan of the clean install personally.  But in tests the update-manager has always worked fine.
<Gratz474> madberry: lets see how that works
<madberry> Gratz474: YW
<madberry> oops lol didn't mean to shout that
<Lillymon> Well I always make sure to burn a CD, just to be sure. But I try upgrading first.
<madberry> Lillymon: If you have issues after the upgrade you can always do a clean install.  Make sure to run a backup before doing anything
<Lillymon> Right, I might give my (now working) USB flash drive a go with this one. Thanks for the help.
<madberry> Lillymon: yw
<brennan_> i cant update to a new version of wine on my comp what do i do???
<omnipotentduo> what?
<brennan_> you know wine ? well i cant get a new one on my computer
<madberry> brennan_: Why do you get an error?
<brennan_> i dont know
<madberry> brennan_: are you using synaptec or adept?
<brennan_> i dont know
<Planetary> hello, I want to install startrek armada2.bin and i am having trouble. i did these steps from http://www.ehow.com/how_4578189_install-bin-file-ubuntu-linux.html and after teh last step it says ' cannot execute binary file. dont know waht to do
<brennan_> planetary what is startrek...bin?
<Planetary> its star trek armada 2 the game
<madberry> Planetary: Is that a Windoes bin?
<brennan_> i dont know i typed sudo apt-get update install          and it said E: the update command takes no arguments
<brennan_> ... mad
<madberry> brennan_: try sudo apt-get update with out the install
<madberry> brennan_: then run sudo apt-get upgrade to upgrade
<Planetary> madberry, yes
<omnipotentduo> Planetary: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-832169.html
<madberry> Planetary: you need Wine for that and even after installing Wine it might still not work
<brennan_> how do you highlight who your talking to
<madberry> you type the username of who you are talking to madberry
<omnipotentduo> brennan_: type their name
<brennan_> madberry ..\
<madberry> brennan_: yes
<brennan_> madberry_: ..\
<brennan_> did you see it?
<madberry> yes
<brennan_> madberry    cool
<madberry> brennan_: yeah
<Planetary> i have wine installed. this is just a file. i lost the disc
<brennan_> madberry it says 2 wine
<madberry> brennan_: did it work?
<brennan_> madberry its still goin
<madberry> brennan_: cool
<brennan_> madberry im getting bugs in it
<madberry> brennan_: what are the bugs?
<brennan_> madberry that mean it wont work
<Planetary> madberry, i have wine installed. this is just a file i have. i lost the cd
<brennan_> jaunty main wine gecko
<madberry> Planetary: are you trying to run the .bin?
<madberry> brennan_: I need the full error message
<brennan_> madberry the version is 1.0.0
<brennan_> what the new version?
<madberry> brennan_: see winehq for that one http://www.winehq.org
<Planetary> madberry yes
<madberry> Planetary: you need to run the file with Wine
<Planetary> ok refresh my memory on how to do that
<madberry> Planetary: if I remember correctly it's  wine filename.bin in Konsole
<Planetary> ok
<Planetary> madberry, i get ..  wine: could not load L"C:\\windows\\system32\\Armada2.bin": Module not found
<madberry> Planetary: try it with specifying the full path to the bin file
<Planetary> ~$ wine ~/Desktop/Armada2.bin
<Planetary> wine: could not load L"Z:\\home\\alex\\Desktop\\Armada2.bin": Bad EXE format for
<madberry> oke now you need to surf to the winehq website to see if there is any info on you bin
<madberry> !wine | Planetary
<ubottu> Planetary: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<Planetary> still no go madberry
<Planetary> I did !wine file path and !wine | filepath
<madberry> !AppDB Armada2.bin
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<madberry> Planetary: I think you need to join #winehq and ask there this is where my knowledge of wine ends
<Planetary> ok thanks
<madberry> yw
<brennan_> madberry once ive downloaded the newest version of wine what do i do
<brennan_> ?
<madberry> brennan_: follow the instructions on the website
<brennan_> madberry there is no instructions
<madberry> brennan_: see http://u.q3w.org/CE
<bobthemil> Does KDE handle font configurations in some way that it ignores the subpixel rendering information from .fonts.conf?
<brennan_> i have ubuntu 9.04 and i dont know which base to download
<Glebe> anyone have a guildwars friend invite
<FloodBotK1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<FloodBotK2> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<skreech> Hello
<FloodBotK2> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<FloodBotK1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<FloodBotK2> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<skreech> I'm having an issue where Arora doesn't start a process when I start it
<FloodBotK2> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<FloodBotK2> !netsplit
<FloodBotK1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<FloodBotK2> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<FloodBotK2> !netsplit
<scm422> Anybody here know if there is a version of the program called WIZNET for Kubuntu?
<Glebe> anyone have a guildwars friend invite
<FloodBotK2> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<FloodBotK1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<FloodBotK2> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<FloodBotK2> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<FloodBotK1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<FloodBotK2> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<FloodBotK2> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<FloodBotK1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<FloodBotK2> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<FloodBotK2> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<Glebe> anyone have a guildwars friend invite
<FloodBotK1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<Paddy_NI> What would be a more native kde embedded video player for konqueror as it is currently using gecko-mediaplayer
<FloodBotK2> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<FloodBotK2> !netsplit
<FloodBotK2> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<FloodBotK1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<FloodBotK2> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<Brhad56> What day does 9.10 comes out?
<FloodBotK2> !netsplit
<madberry> Brhad56: October 29th
<FloodBotK2> !netsplit
<FloodBotK1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<FloodBotK2> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<skreech> Can someone please kill that bot?
<FloodBotK2> !netsplit
<skreech> Brhad56: It always comes out on the last Thursday of the month that it's named after
<madberry> skreech: The bot will keep doing that until it doesn't detect the netsplit anymore
<skreech> It's netsplitting itself
<skreech> Kill the bot and save the world
<FloodBotK2> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<FloodBotK1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<FloodBotK2> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<Joe__> anyone using 9.10 have problems with the latest updates?
<madberry> Joe__: Please join #ubuntu+1 for 9.10 questions
<Joe__> kk
<FloodBotK2> !netsplit
<skreech> please can we mute the bot?
<FloodBotK2> !netsplit
<madberry> skreech: Only an op can do that
<madberry> skreech: try the ignore option
<maco> oh dear
<maco>  /msg chanserv op #kubuntu
<maco> not the one i wanted
<maco>  /msg chanserv op #kubuntu
<FloodBotK1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<maco> im so confused!
<maco> i typed /mute :(
<maco> ok lets see what happens now
 * maco waits
<madberry> !ops netsplit
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ops netsplit
<skreech> madberry: It;s more like !ops | FloodBotK1 You are going to get it now
<FloodBotK2> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<FloodBotK2> !netsplit
<FloodBotK2> !netsplit
<skreech> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) Riddell, Tm_T, tsimpson, jpds, seth_k, nalioth, Hobbsee, robotgeek, imbrandon, gnomefreak, genii, trappist, crimsun, seth, DBO, nixternal, PriceChild, Pici, jussi01, ikonia, Mamarok or maco !
<skreech> Sick of this now
<madberry> Ok they will be here any minute lol
 * jayne watching
<madberry> cool thanks
<jayne> 2 floodbots?
<skreech> I know!
<madberry> it's FloodBotK2 that keeps going "!netsplit"
<skreech> And they keep kicking each other off
<jayne> So there's only supposed to be one, and it's to prevent join floods?
<madberry> fun  to watch but getting annoying
<FloodBotK2> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<madberry> there it goes again
<jayne> hmm
<FloodBotK1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<jayne> yeah, okay.
<FloodBotK2> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
 * jayne checks flags
<jayne> it's opping itself; it's not +O
<madberry> yeah as far as I know it should only does this in emergency's
<zebaztian> how can i add the ppa backports for kubuntu? i already opened the sources list
<madberry> zebaztian: What are you trying to install?
<zebaztian> add deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-ppa/backports/ubuntu jaunty main at the end of the sources list?
<madberry> zebaztian: this should work
<madberry> jayne: we should only have one floodbot but it seems here and on #ubuntu floodbotk2 keeps oping it's self
<jayne> on #ubuntu too?
<madberry> yeah just checked it
<jayne> we've made it 2 minutes now, so I think it's probably okay
<jayne> it seemed to be triggering every min
<madberry> but I don't see the "!netsplit" problem
<jayne> ... then again
<jayne> I had to go and say that :-)
<madberry> lol
<zebaztian> ok i enabled the backports and added the keys, i am currently on gnome, jaunty, how can i install kubuntu with kde 4.3 ?
<madberry> thanks jayne
<jayne> both flodbots are in #ubuntu, but they're not fighting there
<madberry> zebaztian: in terminal sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop should do the trick
<maco> DANG still?
<maco> i thought i muted them here
<jayne> maco: maybe, I didn't pay that much attention to scrollback
<madberry> jayne: no they seem to be fine it's just the first time I've seen them both be op
<madberry> ussually only 1 is op at a time
<maco> i -v'd both floodbots to try to stop them
 * madberry going offline for the night
<zebaztian> i just downloaded kubuntu-desktop
<zebaztian> when i logged in
<zebaztian> kwin crashed
<zebaztian> and so i rebooted
<zebaztian> when i logged in
<FloodBotK1> zebaztian: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<zebaztian> kwin crashed and metacity jumped in
<zebaztian> there were no title bars and no way of getting around things
<zebaztian> can someone help me figure out what's going on
<zebaztian> and i am on gnome right now
<zebaztian> did  i miss something?
<zebaztian> after sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<zebaztian> it finished downloading and then i had to reboot it said
<zebaztian> did i have to enter another command?
<zebaztian> something like dist upgrade or something like that?
<skreech> zebaztian: What did you do when you loggedin?
<skreech>  Did you switch session?
<zebaztian> yes i switch over to kde
<zebaztian> first kwin crashed
<zebaztian> then i reboot
<zebaztian> then kwin crashed and metacity barged in and it rendered it unmanageable to work
<skreech> can you open a terminal ?
<skreech> Alt+F2 -> konsole should work
<zebaztian> yes
<skreech> type kwin --replace
<zebaztian> er screech
<zebaztian> i'm on gnome now
<owner_> Hello if anyone is out there SOS.
<owner_> My cups is broken
<skreech> how so?
<owner_> I can't start it. localhost:631 won't even return anything.
<owner_> starting cups gives me an exit status 1
<owner_> FAIL
<owner_> cups is installed allong with cupsys
<owner_> This might help: Hello I'm running Ubuntu 9.04. I need to print stuff to apply for a job. My CUPS is busted. It won't start. I reinstalled it and did everything. cupsys is installed. Synaptic and apt-get say it's there but when I try to install hplip-3.9.8 it tells me CUPS is not installed. Also localhost:631 gives me nothing. CUPS is dead. When I try to start it I get a exit status 1 fail.
<owner_> <owner_> sudo invoke-rc.d cupsys restart  ... invoke-rc.d: unknown initscript, /etc/init.d/cupsys not found.
<skreech> no error message?
<happybull> всем привет
<happybull> как дела?
<FloodBotK1> happybull: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<owner_> ok
<skreech> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<owner_> does that info help?
<skreech> привет
<owner_> Wow Russians in here tonight
<happybull> yep) we are here)
<skreech> Any night :)
<happybull> every night)
<zebaztian> skreech, that was a nuissance
<zebaztian> i am on gnome currently
<zebaztian> that rendered the gui unmanageable
<owner_> I'm starting to really hate 9.04
<zebaztian> can someone tell me what i did wrong?
<owner_> 8.04 was so much better
<zebaztian> i installed
<zebaztian> sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<zebaztian> and it doesn't load well
<skreech> zebaztian: you logged in from GDM or KDM ?
<happybull> скрич как дела?
<zebaztian> i am currently on gdm
<owner_> I was a firm believer in KDE until I realized that gnome played nicer with my apps.
<skreech> happybull: English in here please you can join the russian channel as well
<zebaztian> skreech, what are the steps to downloading kubuntu desktop
<skreech> zebaztian: and you are in Gnome?
<zebaztian> i enabled the ppa backports
<skreech> sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<zebaztian> and the keys
<zebaztian> yes
<zebaztian> i did that
<zebaztian> then it had to reboot
<FloodBotK1> zebaztian: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<skreech> you may want to run a sudo apt-get upgrade after just to check
<zebaztian> and when it rebooted kwin wouldnt load
<happybull> well) no problem skeech)
<zebaztian> doing that
<skreech> zebaztian: What did load?
<zebaztian> i just typed sudo apt-get upgrade
<Brhad56> skreech: thank you
<zebaztian> ppa libraries it looks like
<skreech> owner_: Anythig in the logs?
<happybull> skreech were are you from?
<skreech> Zarkon 5 :)
<zebaztian> skreech, it's downloading stuff, libs
<skreech> zebaztian: It wasn't quite finished then
<owner_> logs?
<owner_> where would I look for those
<skreech> owner_: `Cups logs
<skreech> /var/logs normally
<owner_> sorry I'm in 3 rooms looking for help. Where are the cups logs located?
<owner_> oh
<zebaztian> skreech,  should work after this? or is there anything else? like distro upgrade or something
<owner_> nope no logs
<owner_> in /var
<skreech> you can run a sudo apt-get dist-upgrade as a precaution when you are done
<skreech> owner_: /var/log/  ?
<zebaztian> will that upgrade the sources list changes too?
<owner_> nope
<owner_> no such luck
<owner_> let me do a file search for log
<owner_> what do you know. The search program says they aer in /var/log/ but nautilus does not display it
<owner_> E [14/Sep/2009:22:04:03 -0700] "/etc/cups/ssl/server.crt" is a bad symlink - No such file or directory
<owner_> lets see if I can install it :)
<owner_> ok found a couple packages that showed up when I searched for cups server
<owner_> nothing for cups ssl
<owner_> I'm installing them
<owner_> don't think it will work
<owner_> ok when I run it as owner I get an exit status 15 but when I run it as root I get an exit status of 1
<owner_> what does that mean?
<owner_> why is everyone so quiet?
<ubuntu_> wow this ubuntu thing aint bad at all
<ubuntu_> if i wasnt recording music or gaming id be totally into this
<owner_> ubuntu you can game and record music on ubuntu
<owner_> want to see?
<owner_> watch the youtube vid at www.mindblowingidea.com/JULinux
<ubuntu_> id love to see some good asio enabled vst-hosts
<owner_> asio?
<ubuntu_> yeah cant record without that
<owner_> what is it?
<owner_> I use Audacity to record
<ubuntu_> its kind of like audio api for realtime (almost) recording
<owner_> I record in Flac and OGG
<Lord_Drachenblut> owner_: I like using jokosher for recording.  In fact i use it for the podcast I do
<Brhad56> I don't record.
<owner_> is that a Linux program?
<Lord_Drachenblut> owner_: yea it's in the repo
<owner_> so have I confused everyone about my cups problem?
<Lord_Drachenblut> but I run the version from bzr
<Lord_Drachenblut> owner_: what's your cups issue?
<ubuntu_> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Audio_Stream_Input/Output well here it is
<owner_> I've tried completly removing it and installing it
<owner_> well here is my cups issue. Just a sec
<owner_> I'll get you the log
<ubuntu_> audacity is currently the best linux recording app?
<owner_> E [14/Sep/2009:22:33:51 -0700] "/etc/cups/ssl/server.crt" is a bad symlink - No such file or directory
<owner_> I would not know. I just do radio shows
<owner_> I just know it does a very good job
<ubuntu_> would i get shot if i asked about windows 7 around here?
<ubuntu_> opinions?
<owner_> Windows 7 is better than Vista but worse than XP
<owner_> XP SP2 is the best
<owner_> SP3 with additional newer MS updates and software = vista
<ubuntu_> ouch
<ubuntu_> i was about to install it but somehow installation keeps freezing so i cant go back to xp and here i am using ubuntu livecd
<ubuntu_> not a bad OS at all
<ubuntu_> :)
<skreech> zebaztian: yes it should
<skreech> owner_: both are errors just differnt types I'm guessing exit 15 means you don't have persmissions to start and stop the server
<skreech> Exit 1 is a more general fault error normally
<ubuntu_> n00b question, where do i go to mount my ntfs partition in kubuntu?
<owner_> I"ve been windows free for 4 - 5 years now
<owner_> good quetion ubuntu
<owner_> if you have the ntfs stuff installed in synaptic it should just mount if you look in your media
<owner_> KDE still has a media icon right guys?
<ubuntu_> it didnt automount
<skreech> ubuntu_: if you open Dolphin it should be on the left hand side just click on it
<skreech> owner_: no it's just a part of the File browser now
<ubuntu_> i have an old version
<ubuntu_> so im not sure what dolphin is
<Lord_Drachenblut> ubuntu_: what version do you have by chance
<owner_> I hate how the new distros can't mount dirty partitions like Knoppix 5.1.1
<skreech> ubuntu_: How old?
<skreech> owner_: They can mostly
<ubuntu_> hmm where does it tell me which version i got
<skreech> you just have to tell it to mount sloppy if it's very badly dmaged
<owner_> whenever a NTFS partition is marked dirty it says NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
<skreech> otherwise currently they just fix it and mount
<owner_> by dirty I mean an incorrect Windows Shutdown
<skreech> ubuntu_: Not sure which version you are using so the fastest way is lsb_release -a from the command line
<skreech> press alt+F2 then type konsole
<skreech> owner_: I know
<skreech> They just fix it now most of the time
<ubuntu_> its feisty fawn :P
<ubuntu_> 7.04
<skreech> if you are watching the log from the command line it will say found dirty file system attempting fix. mounting
<skreech> ubuntu_: Woooooow
<skreech> That's old :)
<skreech> !feisty
<ubottu> Ubuntu 7.04 (Feisty Fawn) was the sixth release of Ubuntu. End Of Life: October 19th, 2008. See !eol and !upgrade for more details.
<Lord_Drachenblut> ubuntu_: yea that's 2 years old but
<skreech> It died a year ago
<ubuntu_> yea those were the days
<skreech> Still my favourite release though
<ubuntu_> okay commandline how do i mount sda\1 whatever
<skreech> Koala looks good though
<skreech> mkdir mydrive && sudo mount /dev/sda1 mydrive
<ubuntu_> :) thanx skreech
<ubuntu_> where can i find it now
<Lord_Drachenblut> skreech: karmic is treating me pretty good so far.... it actaully fixed an issue i was having with jaunty
<skreech> ubuntu_: In your home directory under mydrive
<skreech> It'll add more
<skreech> such is the state of software
<skreech> When you hear about the problems with thigns 5 years ago all that stuff works fine now but all this new stuff is soooooo annoying
<ubuntu__> how do i gain access to mydisk
<ubuntu__> it tells me i dont have permission
<Lord_Drachenblut> skreech: my problem was caused by upgrading to jaunty since the ati driver was no longer supported and now that problem is gone in karmic
<skreech> ah umm
<Lord_Drachenblut> and since i don't have the ati driver anymore suspend to ram works
<skreech> sudo umount mydisk && sudo mount /dev/sda1 mydisk -o umask=0022
<ubuntu__> nice work skreech, once again u da man
<zebaztian> can i run kde 4.3 on hardy?
<asdqwe> how set winbox on kubuntu-desktop
<skreech> zebaztian: Ermmm I guess technically yes but you'd be flying on your own
<zebaztian> skreech,  how do you mean?
<madberry> zebaztian: why do you want to do this? 9.10 will have 4.3 and will be out October 29th
<Lord_Drachenblut> zebaztian: I don't know if 4.3 has been back ported to hardy
<skreech> zebaztian: There are no packages that are supported for hardy but you can certainly roll your own packages or get the packages installed on hardy
<skreech> It is FOSS you can do what you like
<Lord_Drachenblut> madberry: isn't hardy a lts version?
<skreech> Lord_Drachenblut: It's not but that wouldn't make a difference
<zebaztian> i'm a noob to linux
<zebaztian> so i'll make it into a yes no question
<madberry> Lord_Drachenblut: what skreech said lol
<zebaztian> yes or no?
<Lord_Drachenblut> skreech: if it was a lts version I could see why someone might want to stay there but still try to get 4.3
<madberry> zebaztian: From kubuntu.org: "Packages for Jaunty are not officially supported. KDE 4.3 will be part of Kubuntu Karmic 9.10 to be officially released this October"
<madberry> zebaztian: If there are not supported for Jaunty then they will also not be supported for Hardy
<zebaztian> what does it mean "there are no packages for" ?
<madberry> Lord_Drachenblut: true
<Lord_Drachenblut> zebaztian: it means that there are no official packages in the repo's for it
<zebaztian> apparently there was a problem in installing the ubuntu and kubuntu restricted extras
<zebaztian> what do i do to fix that?
<zebaztian> brb
<madberry> zebaztian: what was the problem error message?
<zebaztian> ok, i'm having big trouble
<zebaztian> i logged onto kubunt
<zebaztian> and kwin crrashes
<zebaztian> several times in a row and wants to switch over to metacity
<zebaztian> by the way how od i check which i'm using?
<zebaztian> i can't change the system settings either
<zebaztian> it seems to crash
<zebaztian> can someone help me out
<skreech> zebaztian: where are you now?
<zebaztian> i'm kde
<zebaztian> and kwin crashed
<zebaztian> and when i try to open the desktop settings in system settings
<zebaztian> it crashes
<zebaztian> what the hecks going on
<skreech> ok
<zebaztian> i don't get it
<skreech> open a terminal
<FloodBotK1> zebaztian: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<zebaztian> ok
<skreech> Lord_Drachenblut: Yes but the point of it being LTS would be gone then wouldn't it?
<skreech> zebaztian: type kwin --replace
<skreech> see what it says
<Lord_Drachenblut> skreech: possibly
<zebaztian> skreech
<zebaztian> last time i did that it rendered the whole gui unworkable
<skreech> crashed?
<zebaztian> no top bars, no way of diong anything
<skreech> hmm ok let's work with metacity then :)
<skreech> see if we can figure out what's going on
<zebaztian> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<skreech> what does sudo apt-get dist-upgrade say ?
<zebaztian> http://paste.ubuntu.com/271357/
<skreech> zebaztian: woah seems that you don't have some variables set
<zebaztian> what does that mean?
<skreech> When you login you have some variables set to make your environment have some idea what is going on
<zebaztian> uh huh, why are they not set?
<skreech> when you login to the command line for instance it sets $HOME to your home directory
<skreech> GNOME has some Gnome Environment variables As does KDE
<skreech>  they are set by the first process which in this case should be kdeiit
<skreech> init
<skreech> did you try sudo apt-get dist-upgrade ?
<skreech> zebaztian: There?
<skreech> Maybe not
<zebaztian> skreech, it kicked me out, when i closed the temrinal where kwin was
<zebaztian> i had to get out as i couldn't anytthing eyt again
<skreech> zebaztian: Errrm
<zebaztian> i'm on gnome now
<skreech> yeah ok
<zebaztian> so basically
<zebaztian> if i install hardy
<skreech> zebaztian: ok before you logged in what did you do?
<zebaztian> i can't just add the new repos to its sources list?
<zebaztian> apt won't work
<zebaztian> right?
<zebaztian> how do you mean what did i do?
<skreech> no they feed out based on jaunty. You can download the packages and install them regardles sbut you might need to update underlying packages
<skreech> Well you have the login screen. What did you do before you went to login to KDE?
<zebaztian> reboot? i'm not getting you before the login scren the computer is just starting up
<skreech> no after the login screen comes up
<skreech> how did you switch to KDE?
<zebaztian> i chose session
<zebaztian> and selected kde
<zebaztian> why?
<skreech> Ok just checking on why the terminal would log you out
<skreech> when you login to KDE what comes up?
<zebaztian> a notice
<zebaztian> that kwin crashed
<zebaztian> if i did a clean install of hardy
<zebaztian> would you help me install kde 4.3?
<skreech> that's all no background or an panels?
<skreech> Why are you interested in hardy?
<zebaztian> i think it might have to do with this driver i installed, it's been a pain
<zebaztian> the last day and a half i've been dealing with it
<zebaztian> an ATI driver
<zebaztian> i can't even enable compiz on gnome
<skreech> ha ha that would probably be it
<skreech> hold on then give me a second.
<zebaztian> and if i use the os suggested one, my computer overheats and freezes when watching a movie
<skreech> tell me if you have  ~?.kde directory
<zebaztian> i think hardy is better for my radeon 3200 card
<zebaztian> how can i check
<skreech> just open nautilus and go to ~/.kde
<skreech> or go to your home directory and press Ctrl+H
<zebaztian> yes i am ther enow
<zebaztian> autostart folder
<zebaztian> cache-jaunty folder
<skreech> ok open share/config/kwinrc
<zebaztian> env and share folder
<skreech> Tell me if you see a [Compositing] section when you open it
<zebaztian> [$Version]
<zebaztian> update_info=kwin_focus2.upd:kwin_focus2,kwin.upd:kde3.0r1,kwin.upd:kde3.2Xinerama,kwin3_plugin.upd:kde3.2,kwin_on_off.upd:kwin_on_off,kwin_focus1.upd:kwin_focus [Compositing] Enabled=false
<skreech> Hmm it's disabled already
<zebaztian> skreech, not to be a pain, but as i said i've been pretty much working on my laptop for the past two days something which i'm not used to
<zebaztian> would you help me out to install kde 4.3 when i install hardy?
<skreech> I could but it's probably just as painful
<zebaztian> great!
<zebaztian> brb
<skreech> you are going to want to save your /var/cache/apt/archives directory
<Wyzir> Dicsoseg testevrek
<skreech> !hu
<ubottu> Magyar nyelvű segítséget az #ubuntu-hu csatornán talál
<Wyzir> automatix2 does not work with jaunty seagull shit?
<Wyzir> skreech !nu
<skreech> !nu
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nu
<Wyzir> bazhang bruder aloha
<asdqwe> how to run winbox on kubuntu desktop
<skreech> what is winbox?
<Wyzir> what is water?
<asdqwe> www.mikrotik.com
<Wyzir> bazhang bruder aloha
<Wyzir> automatix2 does not work with jaunty seagull shit?
<skreech> Wyzir: No it doesn't
<bazhang> Wyzir, stop that
<skreech> asdqwe: I still don't know what winbox is
<Wyzir> Welcome bazhang brotha
<bazhang> !ohmy > Wyzir
<ubottu> Wyzir, please see my private message
<Wyzir> yummy...so...please, stop that if it is possible... please, so please...
<bazhang> Wyzir, did you have an actual support question?
<Wyzir> nevermind bazhang brotha
<Wyzir> no support, no penguins, no future, :DDD
<xxex> having some problems with grub.. now i can boot only in windows, is there a way to repair it using live cd?
<skreech> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Gamarok__> Hey guys
<skreech> hi
<allan8904> hi, I'm having an issue with my kubuntu 9.04 installation running KDE 4.3.1
<allan8904> I booted up my computer and everything was normal, then about after 2 minutes all the applications that i launched's text has been replaced by random "------ - - - -- - ---  --" everwhere so i cant read the buttons or menus or anything. i tried deleting the .kde folder and it still does the same thing after reboot. Any ideas?
<skreech> sounds more like a font cache issue
<allan8904> how do i sort that out?
<kaddy> kubuntu users are all Fake! Your just a product of the distro kubuntu rips off! which is OpenSuse!
<allan8904> Kaddy: is kubuntu based of opensuse?
<kaddy> yes
<kaddy> you noob!
<kaddy> what a dumb question noob
<allan8904> Kaddy: oh i thought it was debian
<kaddy> what is debian?
<kaddy> sounds like a biscuit
<allan8904> Kaddy: a linux distro
<kaddy> no its not
<kaddy> its a biscuit
<allan8904> Kaddy: oh ok
<kaddy> and the debian biscuit is a rip off from scotch finger biscuits
<kaddy> so either way, your all fake!
<allan8904> Kaddy:  ahhh i see
<kaddy> and don't get me started about RedHat! ripoff from Windows 2000!
<kaddy> fkn fraud
<bazhang> kaddy, did you have a support question?
<kaddy> if you want to use windows, whats with red hat? just use windows
<allan8904> Kaddy: i thought redhat was from novell?
<kaddy> yes
<kaddy> i have a question
<kaddy> anyways
<kaddy> i was wondering
<bazhang> !enter | kaddy
<ubottu> kaddy: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<kaddy> im using Linux Vista right now.... How do i install Windows Media Player?
<rvb> hello kubunut users, i bought a new PC and installed kubuntu Jaunty
<rvb> i can hear sound alright but my mic isnt working
<rvb> how can i troubleshoot this?
<rvb> anyone?
<rvb> join #ubuntu
<kaddy> novell found the sourcecode of windows 2000 on bit torrent and compiled it
<kaddy> i can help you rvp
<kaddy> what is your question?
<bazhang> kaddy, please take offtopic chat elsewhere
<kaddy> I use "2pac Linux" myself, but im sure i can help you
<allan8904> bazhang: its really intersting though i didnt know alot of the stuff he was saying, maybe it can be helpful to others
<rvb>  my question is how to make my microphone working?
<bazhang> allan8904, it was all nonsense
<jussi01> kaddy: you are free to watch in this channel, if you want the ban lifted please go to #ubuntu-ops to talk about it.
<allan8904> bazhang: what do you mean?
<jussi01> allan8904: Id suggest you join #kubuntu-offtopic and talk to bazhang about it htere - then he can explain in full.
<allan8904> ok
<[-Haza-]1> Hey folks. it looks like the KDE "dashbloard" (?) has crashed here and failed to come back. Any way i can restart it without logging out?
<[-Haza-]1> I was kinda busy when it crashed
<frozen[fark]> Ok, here goes-- I m considering a personal file server, and I wanted a GUI on top of it. Would kubuntu be a good choice, or go with ubuntu?
<allan8904> frozen[fark]: Go with xubuntu
<allan8904> frozen[fark]: very lightwiehgt and all you need
<frozen[fark]> whats the main difference btwn k and x
<bazhang> frozen[fark], one uses kde4, the other xfce4
<allan8904> frozen[fark]:trust me you dont need all teh boat (on offence) that KDE has for a server
<frozen[fark]> allright
<frozen[fark]> thanks for the advice-- appreciate it
<allan8904> frozen[fark]: no probs
<[-Haza-]1> Anyone? :( Save me from restarting
<Dragnslcr> [-Haza-]1- I think the command you need to run is plasma-desktop
<pqoi> hi
<[-Haza-]1> Dragnslcr: Worth a try :)
<Tm_T> frozen[fark]: well, if you're short of resources, then it's worth picking lightweight desktop
<[-Haza-]1> Dragnslcr: Ahh, plasma did it :)
<[-Haza-]1> Cheeeeeeeeeeeeeeers!
<Tm_T> frozen[fark]: but if your server is only sharing files and have plenty of power, well, then it doesn't really matter I'd say
<frozen[fark]> Tm_T its 2ghz, 256mb ram (old, to say the least). gonna use it just for file and media sharing
<frozen[fark]> so yeah, looksl ike im going down the xubuntu route
<Tm_T> frozen[fark]: hmm, XFCE isn't that much lighter, I would recommend something more lighter if you are willing to try, for example LXDE, which is (in default session) less RAM-hogging but also less functionality (by itself)
<frozen[fark]> ill stick with Xubuntu since its installing as we speak
<frozen[fark]> i ll see how it performs
<Tm_T> frozen[fark]: you can install LXDE or whatever you like next to it and just select the session you like in login screen then
<carlino> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network). If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<stefano> list!
<stefano> ciaoooooooooooo
<stefano> a tuttiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
<stefano> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network). If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<Gamarok__> hey guys
<Eugene_MC> фигасебе юзеров
<Bou> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<Bou> Eugene_MC: ---^
<Eugene_MC> and kubuntu channel?
<Bou> not sure there is a kubbuntu-ru specific channel
<Bou> but if you can speak english you'll be fine here
<Eugene_MC> any body knows how to fix volume for voicer record in Kmix?
<neptune_> for some reason youtube .com doesn't load on my firefox
<neptune_> anybody know why?
<jussi01> neptune_: you have flash installed?
<neptune_> yes
<neptune_> ...
<sena> neptune_: you probably miss some flash lib run dpkg -l | grep flash and paste output to pastebin.com or so
<neptune_> no you don't understand
<neptune_> youtube doesn't come up
<neptune_> i get a white screen
<sena> you can not load the web page?
<neptune_> yes
<neptune_> exactly
<neptune_> other websites with live streaming, i can see their videos
<neptune_> but youtube just doesn't load
<sena> but only the flash on the youtube web page the other stuf you can see or?
<neptune_> i deleted .mozilla and it works
<neptune_> thx
<neptune_> i lost my bookmarks tho :(
<sena> ou
<sena> hope you have backup
<jeeva> need high resolution in my laptop
<jeeva> it shows only 1024x768
<carlucho> test
<shivchal> hello ppl. I'm using kubuntu 9.04 & I'm not able to see the windows partitions in file manager, which I was able to see in previous versions. Thanks in advance for helping.
<shivchal> Am I asking this in the right place?
<sena> shivchal: you can try fdisk -l to see whether you partitions are still there
<sena> shivchal: if they are you can mount them manually
<Idhan>  I have problem with the java plugin with firefox ... java is installed but firefox doesnt use it..how can I do it?
<BluesKaj> howdy
<tomas__> hello
<tomas__> hello....
<Gamarok__> hey tomas__
<tomas__> who are you???
<genii> Apparently he didn't care enough to hang around and find out
<Gamarok__> i did send him a pm informing him that this is a support channel for kubuntu
<genii> Gamarok__: There is an !sk  factoid for the Slovak channel as well (.sk in his hostmask)
<brennan> hey wine doesnt work, some one help?
<solifugus> How can I make kubuntu automatically log into wireless networks instead of having my enter the kde wallet password first.. and then waiting a random period of time (like 30 minutes) before bringing wireless up, unless I enter the password right after logging into my desktop.. which is hard cause, I start typing it and 5 other windows pop up causing my keys to do random things in them.
<solifugus> It is just severely annoying as hell
<brennan> ???
<brennan> HELLLLO???
<brennan> Some one help me please!!!1
<brennan> Authority: can you help please
<maraxush> hello
<maraxush> i need some help
<maraxush> :S
<brennan> i need help too
<maraxush> i can't see the network manager icon in tray.. :(
<maraxush> and in KDE i can't connact to any network
<maraxush> :-(
<brennan> click on the kass bar and type wicd in the find bar at the top
<maraxush> i tried, but nothin.... :-S i find a lot of stuffs, but where i can set my mobile internet?
<maraxush> in gnome i just click on the network manager in tray and i can connect
<maraxush> but what about in KDE? O.o
<brennan> um get a konsole and type netcardconfig
<maraxush> i just need the trey menu... the mobile internet i set up my mobile internet earlier, and in gnome i can use it...
<maraxush> i installed the
<maraxush> gcom file from repository
<maraxush> and thats all i chatting from gnome now, with my vodafone mobile internet
<brennan> k  um i dont know i use that wicd
<brennan> o get on your start button and type network manager in the find bar at the top
<brennan> anyone know how to upgrade wine
<brennan> i got 1.0.0
<brennan> and my emulators run slowly
<solifugus> brennan: you've got to understand that if your wine isn't working and everyone else's is working then they are all passed out as a result of it.
<brennan> isnt wine 1.0.0 old though when i type upgrade in it wont load some -generic type files
<brennan> solifugus:  isnt wine 1.0.0 old though when i type upgrade in it wont load some -generic type files
<brennan> Mamarok: u there?
<brennan> how do you unblock updates
<genii> brennan: You should ask in ##winehq channel for your issue. Also note it is not polite to randomly ping or highlight people about a problem
<brennan> ???????
<genii> brennan: Updates are usually blocked when it involves a kernel upgrade
<brennan> i have the newest kerne
<brennan> kernel
<genii> brennan: You should try something like: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade        and then see if any blocked updates after that
<brennan> how do you check a version number
<simon__> i would like to know what 'version' ob kubuntu I have, couldnt get the answer on the net, as it it very easy to help me, i would be pleased if you do so :)
<genii> brennan: Of the OS, of an app... ?
<simon__> (aptitude mentions jaunty when updating)
<brennan> OS
<genii> simon__: lsb_release -a
<genii> brennan: See above msg to simon__ then
<simon__> okay - thanks. got version 9.04
<simon__> which version is the current stable? (couldnt find that info on the web either)
<brennan> 9.04
<simon__> oh - now i found the same number :) (sry)
<genii> simon__: 9.04 is latest stable, 9.10 (Karmic Koala) is the next release which is still in alpha
<simon__> my problem is that the kde kicker disappeared and no thread i have read on the web could help me!
<simon__> (i cant even install kicker!!)
<simon__> (and there is no /usr/bin/kicker or kickerrc)
<brennan> whats kicker
<alvin_> hi erverybody, have Skype for Kubuntu??
<bittin-> alvin_: yes
<mike_mcginn> no kicker here and everything works great
<alvin_> how can i setup it?
<mike_mcginn> I don't think KDE 4.3 uses kicker
<brennan> listen i cant get my wificard to work any ideas
<brennan> ?
<bittin-> alvin_: there is an Ubuntu Deb on http://www.skype.com install that
<genii> simon__: Maybe see posting #3 here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1141713
<brennan> genii: how do check an app for a version
<genii> brennan: Usually it's by package:   apt-cache policy <packagename>
<simon__> i tried so earlier... but how could you rebuild your kicker app with widgets!? i didnt find a windo widget.. or the usual things inside a kicker app-
<alvin_> excute me, i have one question again!! :D
<simon__> what would be the reason to remove the kicker app from the .deb servers ?
<alvin_> flash for kubuntu?
<genii> simon__: There is no more kicker since kde moved to 4
<genii> !flash | alvin_
<ubottu> alvin_: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<brennan> they got amarok
<simon__> genii:  oh!
<brennan> listen how do you run wireless???
<alvin_> oh, thank ubottu so much
<simon__> but.... it really looked like kicker...
<simon__> .... and now its gone :(  maybe i have to use the ugly perlpanel....
<brennan> i installed gcom and i cant find globe totter on the find bar
<rosco_y> I'd like to create a logo, and I don't have much design experience--can anyone recommend a cool software I might use?
<genii> simon__: Yes, but it's not. See posting #3 on the link I gave earlier for how to rebuild your kde4 panel
<genii> !info gcom
<ubottu> gcom (source: gcom): Option GlobeTrotter and Vodafone datacard control tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.3-1 (jaunty), package size 35 kB, installed size 132 kB
<yuriy> rosco_y: inkscape
<genii> brennan: I'm no help on that one, sorry
<simon__> yes - thank you again for the link - but as i said... i tried to rebuilt it - but couldn't get it. everything i can activate as widget (or whatever these apps call themselves) looks a lot different than befor :-|
<rosco_y> yuriy: is it easy to learn?
<yuriy> rosco_y: you can do some basic things easily, but any graphics software is at least going to take some exploring
<brennan> i did all that and now i cant find it on my system\
<alvin_> ubotu: Flash for ubuntu is work on kubuntu?
<genii> alvin_: It's the same procedure, yes
<rosco_y> yuriy: thank you.  I see that I have the "Inkscape Vector Graphics Editor" installed, is that what you are recommending?
<yuriy> rosco_y: yep
<rosco_y> yuriy: Thank you--I'll give it my best
<brennan> can you openan app from the konsole
<genii> brennan: Yes. Just type it's name and hit enter from in Konsole, or from the text entry field after you hit alt-f2
<simon__> i startet all those widgets or applets and they somehow look like the macOS ones... all sepperated, not like the usual taskbar... could someone give me a hint on how the group them into on bar at the lower side of the screen? (please)
<genii> Bleh, work
<brennan_> i typed it in , pressed enter, and it wont run\
<simon__> i already made a screenshot to show what i can see her (really - like mac os) but i dont know where to upload... ther must be some pastebin stuff for that..
<genii> !paste | simon__ -  use the second url here
<ubottu> simon__ -  use the second url here: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com (or !pastebinit for CLI) | For pasting !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin Please give us the URLs for your posts!
<genii> brennan: Work needs me 3-5 minutes but I'll be back
<simon__> genii: found the tinypic service ...
<simon__> http://de.tinypic.com/view.php?pic=107pda9&s=3
<simon__> this is what it looks like when i try to rebuild a kicker like menu bar with the cashew thing and their widget apps
<simon__> I already tried to find some preferences to make it look like before - but i couldnt find any.
<simon__> I just found out how to enable a control bar (in german: kontrollleiste)
<simon__> (wow)
<simon__> oh... now i got it... (i think) thanks for your help!!!
<simon__> bye
<genii> brennan: What did you type in the terminal?
<brennan> i just closed the konsole
<brennan> what do you do?
<alvin_> ubuntu is great
<alvin_> :D
<genii> brennan: Are you asking what my work is or so?
<brennan> work
<brennan> cute
<genii> alvin_: Glad you're having fun :)
<alvin_> i cannot find yahoo ?for linux :D
<alvin_> ;))
<maco> yahoo IM? kopete can do it
<genii> brennan: I look after an old office building, in which there are some businesses I also work for in an IT capacity
<alvin_> thank maco
<varanus> just a curiosity, does the side mouse buttons works on konqueror?
<brennan> genii: cool um anyways i got an old hp and it has those buttons on the top of the key board
<brennan> genii: well one key is wifi
<brennan> genii: but it doesnt work
<brennan> the wifi
<brennan> and the light doesnt work
<muesli> is there any way of controlling the cpu fan?
<genii> brennan: The switches which turn on and off wifi on laptops are usually hard-wired stuff. So it means normally that if toggling it isn't doing anything as per lights/activity, then you need the driver/adapter working before that
<muesli> everytime after resuming from sleep, (k)ubuntu decides to keep my cpu fan running at 300 rpm
<muesli> making my cpu heat up to almost 100 centidegrees
<laeborg> is there any way to get more than 128mb video memory in virtualbox ?
<alvin_> irc.chatvn.com
<alvin_> sorry
<alvin_> :D
<brennan> genii: it said the installer could only be used on vist do you know how to get it over
<brennan> or do they have driver on the ubuntu web site
<genii> brennan: What installer?
<brennan> for that wireless driver
<genii> brennan: First try to find out what hardware you have. the command:     lspci -nn will normally report stuff including your wifi (if it's on the usb bus then lsusb)
<genii> brennan: Then some googling for the (####:####) part which is vendor:device code and Ubuntu usually yields some results as to what native driver it can use
<kaddy> kubuntu is a rip off from Linux Mint 2pac edition
<genii> kaddy: Please don't troll. You have some support question?
<brennan> genii:
<genii> brennan: Yes?
<brennan> genii: uh never mind hold on i re do it my computer shut down
<brennan> genii: so it's installed but i cant run it
<genii> brennan: Whats installed but won't run? The Vista driver for your wifi card?
<brennan> genii: no i found the ubuntu version
<brennan> is called ndiswrapper but now i dont know how to operate it
<genii> brennan: ndiswrapper is not an ubuntu driver, it's a compatability layer to allow you to use XP windows drivers for your card under linux
<genii> (eg: last resort)
<brennan> genii: bum deal so what do i do
<genii> brennan: First try to find out what hardware you have. the command:     lspci -nn will normally report stuff including your wifi (if it's on the usb bus then lsusb)
<genii> brennan: ^ above is what I earlier said. what results did you get from that
<brennan> i got 14E4;4318
<brennan> as my part number
<genii> brennan: OK, so let me look into it
<genii> brennan: So it's a Broadcom BCM4311 ?
<brennan> genii: looks like im on the site
<genii> brennan: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<brennan> genii: ya fwcutter
<brennan> genii: its working now awesome
<brennan> how old are you
<genii> brennan: Glad to know it works now. I'm old, to answer your other question.
 * genii chases the kids off his lawn
<varanus> sorry for asking again but does mouse side buttons work in konqueror? or is there khotkeys for kde 4.2.2 or i can install hotkeys insteed?
<genii> varanus: I think I'd chance hotkeys/hotkey-setup under KDE
<varanus> ty genii
<varanus> i'm gonna try it
<genii> varanus: Keep us posted :)
<andea> salve
<andea> list
<genii> !it | andea
<ubottu> andea: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<varanus> genii: is the hotkeys working for the mouse gestures too?
<genii> varanus: Not as far as I know
<varanus> genii: ok, sorry for disturbing, i'm searching how to enable (if possible) mouse gestures to konqueror
<varanus> genii: ty anyway
<genii> varanus: apt-cache search mouse|grep gest       shows some possibles for me here. Apologies on lag, I'm /away trying to eat lunch...
<varanus> genii, ty very very much, just enjoy your lunch and you'll make me happy :D. don't wont to desturb right now. i'm going to found a solution, it's not urgent :) ty again
 * genii munches
<brennan_> genii:
<brennan_> i just installed mplayer and i can use it
<JuJuBee> I have a computer that seems frozen.  the mouse moves, but clicking on anything does nothing.  I can ssh to the computer fine and top shows almost no cpu/mem utilization.  What should I do?
 * genii makes another pot of coffee and settles in
<genii> JuJuBee: Did you try F5     (screen refresh)
<JuJuBee> yes, nothing
<genii> JuJuBee: I'd probably go for the old   sudo /etc/init.d/kdm restart
<JuJuBee> This happened the other day under similar circumstances.  My student is using a program called PacketTracer from CISCO.  The student next to him is also using it without any problems.
<JuJuBee> I would like to figure out how to prevent this as well as save his data.
<bodly> JuJuBee: you could look in the student's $HOME/.xsession-errors.  That might have some clues as to the problem
<JuJuBee> last 20 lines show ....   kwin: X Error (error: <unknown>[DAMAGE+0], request: XDamageDestroy[DAMAGE+2], resource: 0x140b2a8)
<JuJuBee> mean anything to you?
<JuJuBee> I don't understand most of what is in that file.  beyond me
<bodly> yeah, it's kind of gibberish to me too.  sometimes the problem is straightforward like file permission problems.
<genii> JuJuBee: Offhand I'd say X was having a problem destroying some previously opened window. But thats just my best guess.
<JuJuBee> I guess restart kdm then...
<bodly> JuJuBee: does it ever lock up like this when running another program?  or just with PacketTracer?
<JuJuBee> Woa, I resarted kdm and the screen did nothing.  Still same state.  Mouse moves but cannot click on anything.
<JuJuBee> bodly: It is a new school year and only happened 2x now.  both times it was packet tracer.
<bodly> JuJuBee: that's not enough data points to determine if that app is the cause or not.
<bodly> JuJuBee: kdm is probably not responding.  try sudo killall kdm;sudo /etc/init.d/kdm restart
<JuJuBee> done, screen unchanged.
<bodly> ok, try it with killall -9
<tuxxy> anybody seen stdin
<tuxxy> !seen stdin
<ubottu> I have no seen command
<genii> tuxxy: Not for ages
<tuxxy> ye I thought so
<JuJuBee> bodly: you mean sudo  killall -9 kdm?
<tuxxy> damn hes the author of a plugin I am trying to get working
<bodly> yes
<JuJuBee> no change
<bodly> JuJuBee: that's very odd.  I'd probably just reboot.
<jerkman> hey, im trying to get a joystick working under linux, now call me crazy, but it is for an amiga and it just so happens to fit a serial port PERFECTLY... is there a driver and does anyone have any experiaence with this sort of thing??
<genii> JuJuBee: Hm... is dmesg  output showing anything useful? (don't paste it in channel)
<RussellAlan> How do I go about reading media/data off other partition? eg. Windows
<bodly> jerkman: i'd be surprised if there wasn't a serial joystick driver.
<JuJuBee> genii: not really.
<genii> jerkman: The pinouts from an RS-232 (PC serial port) and an old Amiga/C-64/Atari joysticks are not compatible
<JuJuBee> sudo reboot did absolutely nothing.
<JuJuBee> brb, fire drill
<jerkman> genii, dure, but can i remap my serial?
<jerkman> *sure
<jerkman> it is 9 pin, 4 directional with 2 buttons...
<genii> jerkman: Maybe look at http://www.atariarchives.org/cfn/05/07/0044.php
<jerkman> plus i only paid £2 for it...
<genii> jerkman: As for the software part, you're on your own
<jerkman> i want to use it in mame/advancemame...
<genii> bodly: I'm wondering if JuJuBee is actually ssh'd into the right box
<bodly> genii: yeah, i was thinking that myself
<jerkman> ok, i dont think im talking abotu the same serial here, im talking db9 - 9 pin
<jerkman> no 25.
<jerkman> brb later,
<varanus> i've just updated from kde4.2.2 to 4.3.1 and as i log in plasma crashes, any1 could tell me could i do to get it back working?
<bodly> varanus: try moving your plasma-desktoprc and plasma-desktop-appletsrc out of the way temporarily and restart plasma-desktop
<varanus> bodly you mean removing them?
<W4gn3r> did anyone have any problem on updating from default kubuntu installation (KDE 4.2) to the new KDE 4.3.1?
<W4gn3r> I'm having a problem with language-packs
<bodly> varanus: remove them or rename them.  if you have a lot of customizitations, i'd just rename them.
<wuebc> whats the command to install things?
<W4gn3r> conflict between language-pack-kde-pt and language-pack-pt trying to overwrite phonon-(somthing)
<W4gn3r> wuebc: do you mean .deb packages?
<W4gn3r> wuebc: if so, sudo dpkg -i package-name.deb
<varanus> ok, ty bodly. i'm out to try it
<bodly> varanus: good luck
<JuJuBee> genii : yes, I am
<JuJuBee> the user logged in has open processes and he is only logged into 1 box.
<JuJuBee> Any other ideas before I pull the plug?
<JuJuBee> Hmmm. still doesn't explain why when I sudo reboot nothing happens.
<FloodBotK1> JuJuBee: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<bodly> JuJuBee: yeah, if it's working well enough to let you ssh in, i'm surprised you can't reboot it.
<varanus> bodly, i've tried "sudo apt-get remove plasma-desktoprc plasma-desktop-appletsrc" and it says unable to find package
<JuJuBee> is my only option now to pull the plug?
<genii> JuJuBee: does top show any zombies?
<brennan_> can any one help me
<bodly> varanus: they're not packages, they're files.  by default they should be in $HOME/.kde/share/config/
<JuJuBee> genii: it shows 1 zombie, how do I tell which one it is?
<varanus> ups, ok, i'm going to retry, ty again bodly
<genii> JuJuBee: Use ps command , the zombie will have a Z in status column
<brennan_> help i cant get an m player up
<JuJuBee> root     20565  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        Z<   13:15   0:00 [Xorg] <defunct>
<genii> JuJuBee: Yup. So you have to sudo kill -9 20565
<JuJuBee> didn't work
<JuJuBee> still there.
<bodly> JuJuBee: yeah, zombies rarely listen.
<genii> JuJuBee: That should be a parent process... if -9 isn't working then reboot is final solution
<JuJuBee> ok, pulling plug now.  Thanks to both of you.
<varanus> bodly: i've removed the plasma-appletrc and i have a partial desktop without window borders etc. could i remove even plasmarc as i haven't found the plasma-desktoprc?
<brennan_> any one help
<t__> hi, can anyone help with 1080p playback in kubuntu? xmbc doesn't work
<bodly> varanus: hmm...  is plasma running now?
<bodly> varanus: the config files changed from plasmarc to plasma-desktoprc and plasma-appletsrc to plasma-desktop-appletsrc in 4.3.0.  so if those are not there, then plasma-desktop is not running long enough to write out the new files.
<varanus> sorry bodly i got stuck cause i have no window bordersand i couldn't write, anyway it seems i got the old files cause the names lack desktop part
<varanus> now i have only the lower panel without the taskbar, and the quassel window working
<bodly> varanus: np.  are all your kdebase and kdelibs packages at the same version?
<varanus> i can access the kmenu too
<varanus> i think
<varanus> bodly: i'm not sure, how i can check that?
<bodly> varanus: open a konsole (hit alt-F2 and type konsole) and type apt-cache policy kdebase-workspace kdelibs5
<bodly> varanus: they should both be 4.3.1
<W4gn3r> bodly: do you know what I should do if 2 language packages are in conflict?
<W4gn3r> like, trying to overwrite the same file
<W4gn3r> (I wasn't having this problem before)
<W4gn3r> updating a fresh install just for the record
<bodly> W4gn3r: well, you can force the overwrite to happen.  sudo dpkg -i --force-overwrite /path/to/packages
<W4gn3r> I should download it directly then am I right?
<bodly> W4gn3r: they're probably already in /var/cache/apt/archives/
<W4gn3r> do you know which of these (language-base-pt / language-base-kde-pt ) I should force overwrite?
<bodly> if you're using kde, i guess i'd suggest language-base-kde-pt
<W4gn3r> I see
<W4gn3r> thanks dude!
<bodly> any time
<varanus> bodly i tried it, it said that i hadn't installed kdebase-workspace 4.3.1 and installed the kdelibs5. so i did sudo apt-get install kdebase-workspace
<bodly> varanus: did that fix it?
<varanus> but after installing it it continues saying not installed kdebase-workspace :S
<varanus> there are some packages i think that depend on 4.2.2, cause i tried reinstalling and turned out that some packsges need the 4.2.2 which won't be installed
<varanus> bodly i'll try another moment cause i have to go for the moment. i appreciate very much for your help
<bodly> varanus: sorry we couldn't get this resolved
<bodly> varanus: good luck.
<varanus> now i thought that i haven't restart normally after installing kdebase-workspace, i only restarted the interface
<varanus> i'm going to restart and hope to fix it. ty again very much, i'll retry in an other moment
<bodly> if i'm around when you try again i'll be happy to help.
<athena_>  vpnclient-linux-x86_64-4.8.02.0030-k9.tar.gz
<mechanic_syndrom> hello every body
<bodly> hi
<mechanic_syndrom> hi
<mechanic_syndrom> how are you bodly?
<bodly> I'm doing well.  How are you?
<jean_> Hello !
<mm_work> jean_: Hi.
<jean_> What new ?
<mm_work> jean_: trying to find out why they released Akonadi while its basically useless.
<mm_work> Or more to the point, why it wouldnt come with a simple DB plugin where contacts (and calendar,etc) could be stored and shared.
<mm_work> Or did someone already create the plugin and save me the trouble?
<brennan> i need a new movie player how do i get one can someone help\
<genii> !info kaffeine
<ubottu> kaffeine (source: kaffeine): versatile media player for KDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8.7-1ubuntu5 (jaunty), package size 3229 kB, installed size 7084 kB
<jakob_> how  can y add and remove apps
<genii> jakob_: Where it says "Add/Remove Applications (Package Manager)"
<torgnyj> hey! Just did an update/upgrade on my 9.10 install and now my mouse and keyboard doesn't work at the kdm login. Something that has happend to someone else?
<torgnyj> if I boot in rescue mode and drop to a prompt it's working fine
<Pici> torgnyj: 9.10 support/discussion is in #ubuntu+1
<torgnyj> Pici: ok, thanks
<torgnyj> hey! Just did an update/upgrade on my 9.10 install and now my mouse and keyboard doesn't work at the kdm login. Something that has happend to someone else?
<torgnyj> hehe sorry about that...
<bodly> torgnyj: yes, things are broken in karmic right now.
<boutmejjine> hey  allll
<genii> !ask | boutmejjine
<ubottu> boutmejjine: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<boutmejjine> wtf
<boutmejjine> :D
<genii> boutmejjine: This is the Kubuntu support channel. So usually people are coming here to ask questions about how to operate their Kubuntu
<bhaskar> !themes in deb
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about themes in deb
<bhaskar> !themes
<ubottu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<BluesKaj> hey genii , karmic just broke on my desktop, even lost the kernel list in grub :(
<genii> BluesKaj: Ouch
<BluesKaj> yeah, don't think it's retrievable
<genii> BluesKaj: If you boot to livecd, can you see any files on the partitions?
<BluesKaj> there are some yes
<BluesKaj> i can't see the files themselves just the space the data is using
<genii> BluesKaj: All i can suggest is ask around in +1 perhaps
<BluesKaj> +1 is loaded with ppl who have their own version of broken karmic
<bodly> BluesKaj: it's fun to watch them try anything anyone suggests.
<BluesKaj> bodly: I use this laptop as sort of backup in case the desktop crashes, which it just did so I'll just wait it out until the devs fix the prob . Tome even for an alpha they're loading the repos with too many apps that aren't properly tested .
<bodly> BluesKaj: to me alpha is when you're supposed to start getting stable, not stop being stable.  :-)
<BluesKaj> yeah bodly , it wasn't too bad until the last 2 weeks, too much of a hurry to get stuff out.
<bodly> BluesKaj: yeah, i would never run the alpha (or pre-alpha since i updated to karmic as soon as the repository opened) unless I had another computer that was stable.
<BluesKaj> I think they should block the repos or at least withdraw the troublesome apps before more ppl unknowingly break their setups
<bodly> that would make sense.  looks like they're working feverishly to get things working.  but a bunch more people with broken boxes would not be fun to deal with.
<avihay> well, now I fell a bit better about not upgradeing
<intelikey> anyone here remember me ?
<brennan> intelikey: none of us give give a fafafuck
<intelikey> i guess not  ;/
 * genii hands intelikey a coffee
<genii> brennan_: Please don't be rude in here
<emo> hello
<Primo> hello
<dwidmann> why in the world would my cd tray be sucking the tray back in right after I opened it?
<dwidmann> I seem to recall something about it being a major problem months ago ... but seeing it doing it intermittently recently has been discouraging
<chx> i have a mosue with lots of buttons (goes up to 9 according to xev although physically it's just 4 + wheel which adds 3 so it skipped two buttons)  and i have seen oh so many ways of setting up the mosue: fdi, imwheel, xorg.conf, xmacro and what not
<chx> what's the one to use in a modern Kubuntu? ( i run karmic btw)
<genii> !buttons
<ubottu> Enabling extra mouse buttons: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ManyButtonsMouseHowto  - Enabling serial mouse: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SerialMouseHowto
<chx> i read that
<chx> See the Wikis referenced below for details on what you can do with your imwheelrc or .imwheelrc file
<chx> what wikis?
<chx> there are no wikis references anywhere.
<chx> or i missed them
<genii> chx: Likely no one's gotten around to writing them yet, unfortunately
<chx> also why imwheel and not say xvkbd ...?
<chx> and then one more queston which seemingly is nowhere to be found: how can i map a keypress to a button press and the key release to the button release? like using a buttonfor alt+tab
<genii> chx: Sorry, I'm not much help in that dept. I generally just leave the default setup pretty much alone
<jussi01> chx: system settings -> keyboard and mouse -> keyboard shortcuts
<chx> jussi01: if i press "button 9" for example, it does not do anything in there but let me retry
<jussi01> oh, hang on, you need something like btnx then
<chx> right
<chx> another solution!
<jussi01> I assume logitech mouse?
<jussi01> !info btnx
<ubottu> btnx (source: btnx): daemon for rerouting mouse button events. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.4.11-1ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 20 kB, installed size 120 kB
<genii> Interesting.
<jussi01> ohh, it actually made it. :)
 * jussi01 should really go to bed, but yeah
<chx> jussi01: http://drupal4hu.com/node/218
<avihay> dwidmann: there is also the posibility of a mechanical faliure. I had a problem when the door state sensor faild and caused the problem. you can check the drive when the OS is not controlling it, like in the post, or in the grub boot menu
<chx> jussi01: evoulent vertical mouse
<chx> yya
<chx> that btnx thingie was one goood idea
<muimota> hi! kate used to have some colorfull codefolding that was really nice . Lately this feature has disapeared , I 've looking arround how to enable it but with no luck
<muimota> some knows how to activate this feature again?
<primo_pinguino> hello
<primo_pinguino> can some one help me with a problem?
<muimota> hi primo
<muimota> tell me
<rionline> hello
<bobbob1016> I have a headphone jack on my PC, when I play audio, it plays through headphones, even though I have speakers hooked up.  Is there a way I select where the sound goes through software?
#kubuntu 2009-09-16
<webbb82> anyone got any tips for running kde on a aspire one netbook,  i just started useing xrender and that helps a little but still pretty slow
<luis> hey guys good afternoon
<luis> need some help
<luis> i am trying to creat a new user account but it wont create it why is this happening hel pls?
<bobbob1016> I have two monitors hooked up to one videocard, that has DVI and VGA out.  I hooked one into DVI and the other to VGA.  System Settings -> Display -> Multiple Monitors says I don't have multiple monitors, although my screen is mirrored there at the moment, any ideas?
<James147> luis: how are you trying to create it?
<luis> by the way i am on user management-system settings and i clik on new user account do everything but it wont create it ast the end
<James147> bobbob1016: Multiple monitors is for setups where there are two monitors sharing one virtual screen
<bobbob1016> James147: So how would I enable this?  I don't want mirroring, I just know I have them both plugged in because I see it mirrored
<brennan> someone help me
<brennan> ?
<James147> bobbob1016: what graphics card do you have? I only know nvidia and intel ones :S
<bobbob1016> James147: Nvidia
<bobbob1016> 8400gs PCI-E
<James147> bobbob1016: try useing nvidia-settings - its how i setup mine (needs to be root to save to xorg.conf)
<bobbob1016> James147: Be right back, going to try it
<luis> james147:  i am on user management-system settings and i clik on new user account do everything but it wont create it at the end
<James147> luis: dont see user managment in system settings :S  but the program kuser worked for me
<luis> i have kubuntu 8.04
<James147> brennan: just ask your question, if someone knows the answer they will respond
<James147> luis: guessing you ahve kde 3.5 then?
<luis> and on the menu theres an option "system settings" then theres another options "user management"
<luis> i dont know about that kde
<luis> how do i find out?
<James147> luis: any kde application help -> about kde
<luis> just dd
<luis> did
<luis> yes
<luis> thats the one i have
<brennan> i just downloaded a videogame which has a ending of .exe i want to know how i can use it on here
<luis> but why is not creating the new account how can i fix this?
<luis> i do really need the other account
<James147> brennan: wine can be used to run programs designed for windows (is .exe's )
<brennan> i know but it wont work
<James147> luis: you can always use the command "sudo adduser USERNAME" to ass a user via command line
<luis> excellent txs a lot
<luis> ill try that
<James147> brennan: wine wont work for all programs (games can be preticulay troublesome) best to get the latest development version as there are vast imprvments to wine -> http://www.winehq.org/download/deb
<James147> brennan: you can also check out the wine appdb to see if the app you want to run is supporte at all (and how well it is known to run/tips to get it to run better) -> http://appdb.winehq.org/
<luis> james147: i type it and i got this:
<luis> adduser: Only one or two names allowed.
<luis> luis@Mario-Luis:~$
<James147> luis: what was the command you typed into the command line?
<luis> sudo adduser
<James147> luis: you need to state the user name as well - "sudo adduser carl" -< will add the user carl
<luis> ok txs sorry about that
<luis> it is asking me for a new UNIX password that would the new users accountś password right?
<James147> luis: its the password you want to use for the new use
<James147> r
<nic_seltzer> Simple question that I cannot find the answer to: KDE 4.2.2; How do I make it so that windows in other inactive workspaces do not show in my current workspace.
<luis> what about room number?
<James147> luis: other then the password the other information isent important, fill it in if you wantto
<luis> ook so thats not neccesary txs
<James147> luis: just hit enter to set the defaults (which is nothing)
<luis> hahaha
<luis> it worked
<James147> luis: unless you want to set the data :)
<luis> txs a lot james147
<James147> luis: No problem
<James147> nic_seltzer: Do you mean from other desktops?
<nic_seltzer> Yessir.
<nic_seltzer> James147: Yup yup
<James147> nic_seltzer: In the taskbar you should be able to set the option to only show form current desktop
<James147> nic_seltzer: as for actual windows right click window titlebar -> to desktop -> desktop you want ti on
<nic_seltzer> James147: I don't see it. :\
<nic_seltzer> James147: I'm looking for a way to see only the windows in the current desktop on the taskbar.
<nic_seltzer> James147: I found it! Thanks!
<James147> nic_seltzer: No problem :)
<brennan> genii:
<brennan> genii:
<brennan> genii: are you on here?
<brennan> Mamarok: hey u here?
<brennan> fucking help me
<brennan> i just downloaded a sims 3 on tpb and its an exe but whenever i run it wine never opens
<brennan> HELP ME
<dwidmann> brennan: try running it with wine from a konsole, maybe that will tell you why
<dwidmann> brennan: also, if one version of wine doesn't work, try another ... the one in the ubuntu repo isn't recent, so you'll have to get the latest dev release from winehq.org
<brennan> i know i did get its like 1.0.1 or some thing
<brennan> dwidmann: i got
<dwidmann> brennan: 1.0.1 is the stable a.k.a. old release
<brennan> i apt-get upgrade wine
<dwidmann> brennan: current dev should be something like 1.1.29
<dwidmann> brennan: like I said, you have to get it from winehq.org's repository
<brennan> where do you go to copy and paste shit?
<dwidmann> look at the channel topic
<dwidmann> brennan: (it's in it)
<brennan> can you see it from here?
<brennan> wine:
<brennan>   Installed: 1.1.29~winehq0~ubuntu~9.04-0ubuntu2
<brennan>   Candidate: 1.1.29~winehq0~ubuntu~9.04-0ubuntu2
<brennan>   Version table:
<brennan>  *** 1.1.29~winehq0~ubuntu~9.04-0ubuntu2 0
<FloodBotK1> brennan: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<brennan>         500 http://wine.budgetdedicated.com jaunty/main Packages
<dwidmann> brennan: that looks right
<brennan> i downloaded the game from tpb and i cant open it like i'll click open in wine and my computer will act like its doing something and it will never open
<brennan> is there another emulator i can use ?
<ubuntu> hi, plz someone tell me how to mount /dev/sda
<ubuntu> sudo.....
<James147> ubuntu: create a directory where you want to mount it (usually in /media)
<ubuntu> yeah can u tell me wat exactly to type
<James147> ubuntu: then type sudo mount -t TYPE /dev/sdaX /PATH/TO/MOUNT/POINT   replacing TPYE with the type of the filesystem (mostlikly ext3) /dev/sdaX with the partition you want to mount (X should be a number) and the last bit with the path you want
<ubuntu> sudo mount -t NTFS /dev/sda1 /wateva
<James147> ubuntu: more info can be found on mount by typeing "man mount" on the command line or "man:mount" in konqureror
<ubuntu> good enuf?
<James147> ubuntu: I think so
<ubuntu> :0
<ubuntu> ) cheers
<James147> ubuntu: ntfs dosent need to be in caps though
<ubuntu> how do i go to command line from fiesty fawn
<ubuntu> sorry for the n00bness but very very rusy
<ubuntu> rustty
<James147> ubuntu: konsole is a terminal emulator you can use that
<ubuntu> it tells me mountpoint /waveta does not exist
<ubuntu> do i tell it /home/wateva?
<James147> ubuntu: feisty is quite old not, anyreason you are still useing it?
<brennan> James147:  know my new version wine emulator is not opening certian items like The Sims 3.exe?
<James147> now ^^
<James147> ubuntu: you need to create the mount point first (mkdir /path)
<ubuntu> im using its livecd coz winxp went nuts
<ubuntu> u see im a windows dude
<ubuntu> :)
<ubuntu> so when i mkdir /path
<ubuntu> where is this path folder exactly?
<brennan> ?
<ubuntu> where is the folder created?
<brennan> james can you help?
<James147> ubuntu: where you say it should be
<ubuntu> if u just type
<ubuntu> mkdir /whatever
<ubuntu> wheres whatever
<brennan> is there another emulator besides wine?
<ubuntu> permission denied to create a director in /home
<James147> brennan: this isent really the place to talk about wine issues... http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=16664    has infomation on how to get the sims 3 to run I dont know enough aobut wine to help you debug problems with games
<ubuntu> how do i gain permission on a livecd
<James147> ubuntu: you need to use root to create folder anywhere exept in your home directory (sudo mkdir /media/mountpoint) should work
<brennan> is there a wine chat room i can go to?
<James147> ubuntu: livecds dont ahve a password for root
<James147> brennan: not one i know of
<James147> brennan: you can try playonlinux
<brennan> as a buffer?
<James147> brennan: its a wine frountend... can help you setup some apps i think it has sims 3 in it
<ubuntu> managed to mount my hard disk on /mnt/
<brennan> ya
<James147> brennan: http://www.playonlinux.com/en/
<ubuntu> now it wudnt let me access it
<ubuntu> tells me i dont have enough permissions
<ubuntu> whys everything have to be so complicated when it comes to ubuntu?
<James147> ubuntu: cant cd to it?
<ubuntu> heheh
<ubuntu> seriously
<James147> ubuntu: it isent that complicated when you know what your doing :)
<ubuntu> how do i gain access to my own pc?
<brennan> sudo apt-get install playonlinux
<James147> ubuntu:  whats the output of ls -lha /mnt? (pastebin it)
<ubuntu> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ ls -lha /mnt
<ubuntu> ls: /mnt: Permission denied
<bobbob1016_> James147: Ok, back.  I enabled the nvidia driver again, I guess xfix got rid of it, and nvidia-settings shows both screens, but System Settings only shows one screen.
<bobbob1016_> ubuntu: sudo ls -lha /mnt
<bobbob1016_> ubuntu: Permissions are a safety thing, helps prevent viruses
<James147> bobbob1016_: use twinview, its emulates one virtual desktop and palces both screens on it (crap way of doing it but its the best way with crappy nvidia drivers, grr hate them for this /rant)
<ubuntu> hmm when i typed sudo ls -lha /mnt it listed the files in the folder
<ubuntu> sort of like "dir" in DOS
<ubuntu> but i still dont have access to the HD
<James147> ubuntu: try sudo chmod 777 /mnt
<James147> ubuntu: will give everyone full read/write execute access
<ubuntu> chmod: changing permissions of `/mnt': Read-only file system
<ubuntu> still no chance of accessing mnt
<webbb82> ok so i got a acer aspire one netbook with atom prosseser and kde 4.3 installed over ubuntu,  so i want to know if there is anything els besides turning off the effects and useing xrender insted of opengl for better performance, its not that bad but if i were to move a plasma window fast it will lag,  a little bit ago befor i did a fresh install when i switched to xrender my computer was pretty fast but now its not with the same
<webbb82>  settings, so please anyone out there can you give me some tips
<James147> ubuntu: unmount it and try this... sudo mount -t ntfs -o nls=utf8,umask=007,gid=46 /dev/sda1 /mnt
<webbb82> sorry for it being so long\
<ubuntu> thanx james
<ubuntu> that totally did it
<James147> ubuntu: dam ntfs drives needing silly options :)
<James147> webbb82: you could look for applications that are useing high ammounts of memory or cpu and see if you can do anything about them
<ubuntu> okay now i have a usbstick with ntfs
<ubuntu> typed: sudo mount -t ntfs -o nls=utf8,umask=007,gid=46 /dev/sdb1 /media
<ubuntu> but cant find it in media
<webbb82> James147: it doesnt look like its anything that is eating up my reasorces i dunno what i is
<bobbob1016_> James147: Thanks, it works now.  Surprisingly, it works fine, even with vdpau mplayer playing 1080p and compiz running
<James147> ubuntu: dont mount stuff in /media directly, create a sub folder first (sudo mkdir /media/usbdisk)  you can only mount to empty directorys (/media usually contains things like cdrom
<ubuntu> tell me a quick folder i can mount it to
<ubuntu> plz
<ubuntu> anything i dont wanna create a new folder just wanna get this madness over with :P
<James147> webbb82: see if anything spikes when it starts to lagg... not sure what else i can suggest sorry :(
<webbb82> i know its plasma that lags the only thing laggy is my plasmoids
<James147> ubuntu: just type sudo mkdir /media/usb && sudo mount -t ntfs -o nls=utf8,umask=007,gid=46 /dev/sdb1 /media/usb
<webbb82> thats why xrender works a little better
<James147> webbb82: you could try reducing the number of activites and virtual desktops you have... not sure that will do much though
<ubuntu> james147 thanx for the help
<ubuntu> but theres still nothing in media/usb
<ubuntu> theres no usb folder in media even
<James147> ubuntu: what dose output, if anything at all - sudo mkdir /media/usb?
<ubuntu> nothing outputs
<ubuntu> doesnt say anything
<James147> ubuntu: and ls /media?
<ubuntu> nothing..
<James147> ubuntu: and ls -a /media?
<ubuntu> natta
<ubuntu> how about we mount it somewhere that doesnt have to do with this problematic /media folder
<ubuntu> given this is a livecd maybe and oldversion prolly has a lot of bugs fixed in newer editions
<James147> ubuntu: sudo mkdir /mount
<ubuntu> umm i did mkdir /mount
<ubuntu> but i cant see the folder anywhere
<James147> ??
<ubuntu> well shudnt it appear in /     ?
<James147> ubuntu: yeah
<ubuntu> cant i mount it in one of the other folders?
<ubuntu> etc sys boot tmp
<ubuntu> anything
<James147> ubuntu: they shouldent be empty
<James147> ubuntu: dont know why it wont create directorys
<ubuntu> yea its very buggy this version wudnt set video res to high
<ubuntu> sometimes wud go offline never to go online again
<ubuntu> the works.. i dunno how ppl swear by fiesty fawn
<ubuntu> its very fiesty
<ubuntu> :P
<James147> ubuntu: fiesty is very old now... its no longer suporrted
<ubuntu> yeah i heard they pulled the plug on it
<ubuntu> but seriously is there no workaround to mount my ntfs usb stick
<James147> ubuntu: I would suggest getting a more uptodate livecd when you can :)
<ubuntu> just wanna move win7 to it
<ubuntu> and restart and install win7
<James147> ubuntu: try deleteing whats in /tmp and mounting it there...
<James147> ubuntu: not norammly suggested, but if you cant mkdirs
<ubuntu> hmm its giving me access denied to delete kde-root and ksocket-root
<James147> ubuntu: try mkdir /home/ubuntu/usb
<ubuntu> tried that, no folder created :(
<ubuntu> this is getting hopeless
<James147> ubuntu: /home/ubuntu should be you home drive, everything should be owned by you not root so might have less problems
<ubuntu> what ways would i have to get this file off the pc and on a usb
<James147> ubuntu: do you still ahve a bootable system at all?
<ubuntu> not at the time :o
<ubuntu> was hoping this ubuntu version would cut it
<James147> ubuntu: might be slightly crupt disk... only reason i can think of for it to not mkdirs
<ubuntu> yeah im thinkin the same thing given the cd is 2 years old
<James147> ubuntu: try running the diskcheck utility from the boot menu (if they ahve them on such an old system:) )
<jayftw> anyone here familiar with openswan?
<James147> ubuntu: if it passes you can try to boot and have a go once more (could be a problem in ram as well)
<ubuntu> yeah i think i was able to make directories a lot easier before than now
<ubuntu> i dunno whats the deal
<James147> ubuntu: all else fails you can patittion the drive and install a temp os to a small part of it to mess around with the files
<jayftw> hmm
<ubuntu> allright james thanx for all the help
<ubuntu> ill restart and hopefully this madness will be over before i know it
<ubuntu> goodbye
<James147> No problem
<nathan_> hey guys, is there any resolution for the segfaults in linapt-pkg-libc6 ? apt, aptitude synaptic etc all die before i can do anything useful with them
<nathan_> google searching shows that lots of other people saw the bug but no resolution afaik
<nasrullah> hi
<nasrullah> how to install google earth
<lein_> i'm having a problem with my touchpad mouse, it stoped working after i installed an ran Gens/Gs in fullscreen, had to kill the pid to shut the program down. it then locked my whole sys, and had to switch to tty1 to reboot. useing a usb mouse now without any problems. rest of sys is fine only touchpad mouse doesn't work. i'm runing kubuntu 9.04 x86_64 on a acer aspire 6930
<lein_> and not sure how/where to look to fix it, already rtfm'ed and checked the ubuntu forum without finding a fix that worked. anyone here got any ideas?
<CyberKitsune> lein_: Reboot again?
<Sveark> lein_: press Fn + F7
<lein_> CyberKitsune:  i've rebooted 5 times
<lein_> Sveark: awesome that worked, thanx. feel a little dumb now.
 * usuariox 
 * usuariox hi everbody 
<usuariox> i'm mexican
<lein_> never knew what fn-f7 was before lol ty
<jayftw> anyone know open swan?
<webbb82> i turned off some services to try to speed up my computer are any   of these really important , computer activity logger,powermanager,
<webbb82> anyone know why when i open the terminal it opens in usr documents instead of just usr
<charonp1> webbb82: are you using kde 4?
<webbb82> ya
<charonp1> webbb82: in systemsettings -> about me -> change documents path from ~/Documents to ~/
<webbb82> oh ok thanks
<charonp1> you have to log out then back for it to take effect
<charonp1> np
<webbb82> is there any way besides useing xrender to speed up my plasmoids  lag
<Kubou> Need serious help I installed lates updates and now KDE in Kubuntu is dead... cant even get to it...
<Kubou> Is there a way to revert to prior settings?
<bodlyZZZZZ> Kubou: see #ubuntu+1 for info
<Kubou> ty
<bodlyZZZZZ> np
<bodlyZZZZZ> ah, sorry.  steared you to the wrong channel.
<Kubou> Yeah I am using 9.04Kubuntu
<Kubou> seems KDE crashed... I am using GNOME desktop right now but it wont recognize my vid settings
<Kubou> Thank goodness for aptitude... I found my broken packages and got them fixed.....
<Warlock> !away
<ubottu> You should avoid noisy away messages in a busy channel like #ubuntu, or other Ubuntu channels; it causes excessive scrolling which is unfair to new users. Use the command "/away <reason>" to set your client away silently.  See also «/msg ubottu Guidelines»
<jayftw> openswan anyone?
<DaemonFC> Did today's updates kill the boot screen for anyone else?
<DaemonFC> on Karmic that is
<scm422> anyone here lend me a hand? For some reason when I try to get aps to install, they always seem to hang on something to do with java?
<scm422> in the terminal window, says it needs to be able to access root/root then temp or so on
<scm422> anyone?
<charonp1> scm422: sudo?
<{SD}> hey everyone
<{SD}> i installed latest firefox on kubuntu jaunty, but it doesn't open any site
<{SD}> anyone here, who can help?
<{SD}> anyone here, who can help?
<arash> Hi all. I want to edit/save a file in a subdirectory of root in Kubunto 9.04 and it doesnt permit.how should I gain the perimission ?
<arash> helloo?
<jussi01> arash: kdesudo kate /path/to/file
<arash> thanks
<jussi01> arash: be carefult though
<arash> I want to create a new file.what should I watch for ?
<jussi01> arash: perhaps if you tell what you are trying to acheive then we can recommend things to you?
<arash> I want to edit a python file in my gnuradio installation and see how the output will change.
<gnom> hi, rt2500 starts out of the box and instead of using iwpriv ra0 set AuthMode=WPAPSK ive to use
<gnom> pre-up iwpriv ra0 set AuthMode=PWAPSK, right?
<gnom> sorry, im a a slacker...
<CQ> hello is there any way to temporarily disable the graphical login and stay on the console?
<jussi01> CQ: ctrl+alt+f1 will bring you to a tty console - does that help?
<CQ> jussi01: not really, I have a vbox guest that doesn't accept keyboard input once in kdm ... I can boot it into recovery mode though
<CQ> so I'll update and fix it through that
<sheytan> hi there
<sheytan> does anybody know how to turn on the intel drivers on 9.04?
<N3o> hello!
<N3o> is there any kde4-kioscktool for Kubuntu Karmic Alpha 5?
<nitin_> hi
<nitin_> i downloaded kde themes, but where are they placed? i can't find them in "appearance-icons' etc.
<besitzer> hallo
<henryk> he
<homer-80> hi I'm not able to install the webcam in kubuntu 9.04 in the previous verion it worked out
<charonp1> !hello
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<homer-80> thanks for wellcome but I'd like to solve my webcam's problem
<jussi01> homer-80: a little more info might help :)
<homer-80> jussi01: I've follwed the guide my webcam is syntec
<homer-80> I tryed to insall be I've got some errors
<homer-80> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com (or !pastebinit for CLI) | For pasting !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin Please give us the URLs for your posts!
<homer-80> jussi01: take a look
<homer-80> http://paste.ubuntu.com:80/271991/
<homer-80> when I lunch make -f Makefile-syntekdriver
<jussi01> homer-80: have you got the linux headers installed?
<homer-80> headers?
<homer-80> the kernel you ment
<homer-80> ?
<jussi01> homer-80: apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<homer-80> jussi01: I've the latest version
<jussi01> hrm
<homer-80> linux-headers-2.6.28-14-generic
<jussi01> whats the camera model?
<homer-80> sintec it's integrated
<homer-80> with the other version it's worked out
<homer-80> someone said to me that it's not compatible anymore :!?
<homer-80> I dont' think so
<homer-80> fortunately I know english because doesn't exist kubuntu italian channel
<jussi01> homer-80: unlikely, something else is werong I think
<homer-80> meybe
<homer-80> maybe
<jussi01> homer-80: could you give me the lspci or lsusb output for the device?
<homer-80> could help me up
<homer-80> yeah
<homer-80> http://paste.ubuntu.com:80/271993/ here jussi01
<jussi01> homer-80: ok, Im just checking something
<homer-80> ok thanks
<jussi01> homer-80: and what have you done for testing if the webcam works?
<jussi01> homer-80: reaon I ask is this webcam should "just work" in jaunty...
<homer-80> with camorama but it's said that doesn't able to connect with the device
<homer-80> it's doesn't work :(
<jussi01> homer-80: have you tried with skype or ekiga?
<jussi01> or cheese
<jussi01> homer-80: have a read throught this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam
<homer-80> with skype bu nothif it doesen't reconized
<homer-80> jussi01: I will read
<homer-80> jussi01: The last released version of stk11xx module driver do not compile on kernel 2.6.27 I've read
<homer-80> if I try to launch camorama it says: could not connect to video device (/dev/video0)
<homer-80> and it add that I should ceck the connection
<jussi01> homer-80: have you checked that the device is actually on video0 still?
<homer-80> I've try with this:
<homer-80> sudo insmod ./stk11xx.ko
<homer-80> insmod: can't read './stk11xx.ko': No such file or directory
<homer-80> jussi01: I don't know how check if the device is still video0
<jussi01> homer-80: what does ls /dev/video* return?
<homer-80> I don't know
<homer-80> How can I check
<homer-80> ?
<jussi01> homer-80: type that into the command line: ls /dev/video*
<homer-80> it says it's impossible to access
<homer-80> no file or directory
<homer-80> now I have the green light of my camera on but it doesn't work
<jussi01> homer-80: I need to go, perhaps someone else around can give you a hand
<homer-80> ok thanks
<homer-80> bye
<jussi01> homer-80: just be patient, its not the busiest time atm.
<homer-80> ok
<jjuarez> hi
<jjuarez> forget barra kde
<jjuarez> 	
<jjuarez> I lost my bar
<jjuarez> in kde
<FloodBotK1> jjuarez: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<homer-80> you can add
<homer-80> the bar it like a widget
<homer-80> click right on the desktop it will come out the mask of the widget
<ikonia> homer-80: hello
<homer-80> ikonia: hello
<ikonia> homer-80: can you give me a quick overview to your webcam problem, I'm not following reading the scroll back
<homer-80> ok I've tryed to install the driver but when I try it gives me back an error
<ikonia> ok - can you explain what you've done and what the error is
<homer-80> my webcam doesn't work
<homer-80> I followed the guide of installation...
<ikonia> homer-80: can you show me the guide or give me a quick overview
<homer-80> here there is a error http://paste.ubuntu.com:80/271991/
<homer-80> the guide is in italian... here there is a guide http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Webcam/Syntec
<ikonia> ok - the problem is that the compile doesn't work
<ikonia> so doing "make install" isn't a good idea as the module has not built
<homer-80> so how can I procede?
<ikonia> I'm just reading through the error see if I can understand the problem
<ikonia> can you translate what "ingresso nella directory" means?
<homer-80> sure go inside the directory
<ikonia> thanks
<ikonia> ok - so it's clear that the module is not compatible with your kernel version, the question is why
<ikonia> I can't get a lead from that make output
<ikonia> video4linux is complaining hard, but about what I'm not sure
<homer-80> :( i'm disappointed
<homer-80> there is no way to solve?
<allan8904> !keys
<ubottu> keyboard shortcuts can be set in K -> System Settings -> Keyboard & Mouse. Try also "Input Actions" in KControl. If your multimedia keys don't work with that, try the 'keytouch' package, explained at https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KDEMultimediaKeys - See !Keyboard for changing layouts
<floh79> #quit
<floh79> sry ^^'
<varanus> a little question, i have passed from kde 4.2.2 to kde 4.3.1 but konqueror is still at version 4.2.2. Is this normal?
<brennan> is there any movieplayer i dont know about ? the one i have wont play subtitles
<James147> varanus: have you restarted x since you updated?
<varanus> James147: yes, but i had some little problems while installing. To install it for good i had to make "sudo apt-get upgrade"
<varanus> that's y i think some packages aren't installed properly
<varanus> James147: could you tell me what should i do to update it properly please?
<James147> varanus: sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude full-upgrade  - try runing that again, see if anything was missed (but is unlikly) then logout, and restart x (there should be an option on the login manager, or alt + printscreen + k to force x to restart
<varanus> James147: ty for the hint, i'll try it
<brennan> vlc
<brennan> info-vlc
<varanus> James147: indeed i had packages missing and some not updated, ty again
<brennan> !INFO
<brennan> !HELP
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<varanus> James147: ty very much, it worked
<James147> varanus: No problem :)
<kuttans> hello any linux masters out there to help me pls
<kuttans> i upgraded karmic today
<kuttans> and alas.............the key board and mouse wont work
<kuttans> but i used recover to boot in and used start dbus, and from there kdm start and now able to come in
<kuttans> so anyone there to help out in this
<noaXess> can i umount my swap partition without rebooting?
<brennan> how do i mount an iso
<brennan> how do i mount an iso
<brennan> can someone please help me
<lrdofnightmares> Hi guys!! sup??, i have a problem with the wireless internet of my desktop computer, i tryed to use ndiswrapper but i don't know if what i did was right, can someone please help me???
<contrast> Greets, everyone...
<lrdofnightmares> Hi
<lrdofnightmares> Can anyone hear me?
<contrast> I'm about to defrag a couple of 1TB XFS partitions. After much googling, I think I have all the information I need, but I want to be 110% sure that it's safe to do this on filesystems which are currently mounted as readable *and* _writable_. Anyone have any experience in this department?
<contrast> lrdofnightmares: Yup.
<lrdofnightmares> Hey contrast
<contrast> yo
<lrdofnightmares> I have aproblem with my wireless internet conection
<lrdofnightmares> can you help me?
<contrast> lrdofnightmares: Depends. You'll need to be a bit more specific. ;)
<brennan> irdof type      lspci -nn
<lrdofnightmares> ok w8
<brennan> get the (XXXX-XXXX) by the wireless product paste that xxxx-xxxx number in google and download a driver
<lrdofnightmares> W8
<lrdofnightmares> new file00_07.0 Ethernet controller [0200]_ Atheros Communications Inc. Atheros AR5001X+ Wireless Network Adapter [168c_0013] (rev 01)
<lrdofnightmares> is this it
<lrdofnightmares> ?
<brennan> (167c_0013) take that paste it in google
<lrdofnightmares> an?
<brennan> hey do this so i know when your talking
<lrdofnightmares> it doesn't show me anything
<brennan> huh?
<lrdofnightmares> i pasted it in google and it says no file was found
<brennan> copy and paste it all
<brennan> everything you get
<lrdofnightmares> ok
<lrdofnightmares> The same thin
<brennan> lrdofnightmares: paste everyting you get here
<lrdofnightmares> i pasted:  00_07.0 Ethernet controller [0200]_ Atheros Communications Inc. Atheros AR5001X+ Wireless Network Adapter [168c_0013] (rev 01)
<brennan> lrdofnightmares: do this so i dont have to check in here
<brennan> copy all of it from right after you lspci ...
<lrdofnightmares> ok
<lrdofnightmares> All the output
<brennan> ya
<brennan> up here so i can see it though
<brennan> type brandhitTAB before you talk to me though
<brennan> i want my name highlighted
<brennan> lrdofnightmares: like this
<BluesKaj> things are in rough shape on karmic today ..quiet here tho
<lrdofnightmares> Hey brennan
<lrdofnightmares> brandhitTAB ya hear?
<brennan> lrdofnightmares: u there
<lrdofnightmares> yeah
<brennan> highlight my type my name first
<brennan> lrdofnightmares:  type my name first
<lrdofnightmares> brennan like this?
<brennan> yess
<brennan> lrdofnightmares: yess
<rodrigo> ...
<varanus> i got one more little problem :S, when i log in i get the error messege: composite has been suspended by another application, so even if i have direct rendering on composite crashes. i have kde4.3.1 and i couldn't find something on the net
<varanus> what could be the problem?
<chimp-champ> Hi, I have a weird problem: Suddenly a few of icons disappeared e.g. the dll-icon
<chimp-champ> Does anybody know a solution?
<EagleScreen> dll icon?
<brennan> help me out with mounting an ISO
<chimp-champ> EagleScreen: I mean an Icon for a .dll-file in Dolphin
<chimp-champ> But e.g. the restart icon in the panel is disappeared as well
<EagleScreen> my .dll files has an interrogation point
<genii-around> !iso
<ubottu> To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<livewire> How do you unblock blocked updates?
<livewire> Kerenl upgrade
<livewire> *Kernel
<varanus> sorry i'm making again the same question but i got loged off
<varanus> i got one more little problem :S, when i log in i get the error messege: composite has been suspended by another application, so even if i have direct rendering on composite crashes. i have kde4.3.1 and i couldn't find something on the net
<varanus> what could be the problem?
<FloodBotK1> varanus: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<cagonto> online boxing game http://www.kobox.org/kobox-fande-Nourine.html
<livewire> Anyone monitoring this channel know how to download and install blocked updates?
<varanus> livewire: i types an hour ago the command: sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude full-upgrade , and installed everything. dunno if it helps
<contrast> "blocked" updates?
<varanus> everything
<contrast> umm..? -_~
<philipp__> livewire: why will you install blocked updates?
<livewire> philipp_: I don't know why there blocked. I was hoping someone here could tell my why the kernel update is blocked?
<philipp__> livewire: because it's not good for your system XD
<philipp__> livewire: maybe it cause errors if you install that updates
<Pici> livewire: How are you upgrading? Where do you see this message?
<philipp__> Pici: i think he saw this message at the package manager
<livewire> Pici: philipp_ is correct. The package manager has a big red "X" next to the Kernel update.
<Pici> livewire: Usually updates are blocked if the packages that they depend on are not yet present in the reposptory.
<livewire> Pici: What version of the kernel are you using?
<philipp__> sry I go off cu
<brennan> can someone talk me though getting permissions to root
<Pici> livewire: I'm running 9.10 (alpha) on my laptop and a custom kernel on my VPS webserver, :/
<livewire> Brennan: Use "sudo" in front of the command.
<brennan> livewire: ya but not from the terminal like i want to read write and execute
<livewire> Pici: I'm trying to upgrade to 2.6.28.11.15 from the default install.
<vbgunz> I am having an underlying problem thats hard to pinpoint on google. not sure whats going on. I notice this mostly in vim. when I go to write a file in vim, it can take 5 seconds to write out a couple bytes. I am on 9.04 using ext4. I think something about writing at all is choking. this never happened in prior versions. what is it?
<livewire> brennan: Some expect will probably jump in and tell you why but I've been told I need to switch distros to be able to logon as root.
<livewire> *expert
<brennan> what a distros
<vbgunz> brenna  a distro is just a different branded version of a complete linux based os
<brennan> ok so how do i get permissions on root???
<brennan> ??
<homer-80> with kubuntu 9.04 I cannot listen the audio cd
<homer-80> I cannot masterize with k3b and I cannot set the webcam! where is the real kubuntu?
<garez> kubuntu'da neden firefox yok?
<Warlock> having issues installing kubuntu desktop can someone give me the line code as well as samba server and help getting my Lexmark printer to work with linux using a windows driver
<Warlock> homer-80: what program are you using to listen to the given cd ?
<homer-80> Warlock: amarok but it doesn't reconize the cd
<Warlock> Alright have you downloaded the codecs for it ?
<Warlock> or the restricted packages for the respository ?
<Warlock> Personally Ie had better success with kaffeine as a player
<homer-80> Warlock: with 8.10 it was working perfect
<Warlock> true as sometimes the codecs downloaded when you put the cd in..Sometimes it doesn´t happen and you have to manually do it
<homer-80> how
<Warlock> sudo apt-get install restricted packages
<Warlock> it allows the cd to get the files to see it and play it
<homer-80> it said it's impossible to find restricted
<Warlock> use the terminal to get that package
<Warlock> after you get that do an update
<Warlock> sudo apt-get update
<homer-80> I did it by shell but doesn't work
<Warlock> That was why I said use the terminal
<homer-80> I did it
<Warlock> it shold have found it
<homer-80> it didn't
<Warlock> 1 sec
<homer-80> ok
<Warlock> this is what you got correct ??? ¨sudo apt-get install restricted packages
<Warlock> Reading package lists... Done
<Warlock> Building dependency tree
<Warlock> Reading state information... Done
<Warlock> E: Couldn't find package restricted
<FloodBotK1> Warlock: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<mmauder> anyone else get "Hash Sum mismatch" errors on apt-get update right now?
<homer-80> right
<homer-80> Warlock:
<Warlock> Ok 1 sec homer-80
<Dr_Rita_Oswald> Does anyone here know how to open a .bin file?
<homer-80> ok
<idzme> HI THERE, I installed kubuntu 9.04, do I need compiz when i want to use emerald?
<mmauder> Dr_Rita_Oswald: where did you get that file? sometimes .bin is used for binary files to be executed. in that case you need to make the file executable (properties) and click it again
<Dr_Rita_Oswald> It's the linux planeshift download
<mmauder> Dr_Rita_Oswald: yeah, that's one of those :)
<ghoulsblade> hi all, is there a way to "repair" an existing kubuntu installation without flattening it ? i tried around with installing the "ubuntu" desktop a while ago, and it seems to have messed up a  few things that stayed broken even after uninstalling it again.  for example the system menu has lots of gnome entries, and i'm not sure if the kde system settings are still all there, it's rather messy =(
<mmauder> right click on it, go to the permissions tab and tick the executable box
<Dr_Rita_Oswald> I just did that, but it says the file is of an unknown type
<mmauder> Dr_Rita_Oswald: then try simply clicking it (watch for disk acitivity as it may take a while before anything shows)
<mmauder> Dr_Rita_Oswald: weird... are you scared of the command line?
<Dr_Rita_Oswald> not really,
<Dr_Rita_Oswald> I'm trying to learn more of it
<mmauder> Dr_Rita_Oswald: then fire up konsole and navigate to this file
<mmauder> Dr_Rita_Oswald: then do "./whatever.bin" (without the quotation marks) and see if it executs
<mmauder> Dr_Rita_Oswald: whatever.bin obviously being the actual filename
<mmauder> Dr_Rita_Oswald: ./PlaneShift*.bin should do
<Dr_Rita_Oswald> it didn't run an error line, but it didn't do anything else either
<mmauder> Dr_Rita_Oswald: it just returned? no output at all?
<Dr_Rita_Oswald> none
<Dr_Rita_Oswald> but my professor just came into class
<Dr_Rita_Oswald> thanks for the help
<mmauder> Dr_Rita_Oswald: heh, alright, been there ;)
<yakuzi> i've a problem concerning my monitor: if i use the monitor's native resolution (1680x1050) i got flashes of screencorruption. i have an ati radeon 9600pro, i'm using the opensource driver (the one that comes automaticly with a fresh install). I already upgraded towards the new kde. In my xorg.conf i forced the use of XAA instead of the default EXA. desktopeffects are off for now
<yakuzi> i also tried to get x.org 1.6.1 instead of 1.6.0 but every time i had to make a fresh install due to f**k-up
<yakuzi> ow i forgot, if i use 1280x1024 it seems i don't have the screencorruption, but my monitor has 1680x1050 as native resolution so i want that...anyone has an idea how to solve it?
<Warlock> anyone have luck installing the kde desktop or samba server and getting either to work ?
<DARKTHC> hello
<DARKTHC> yea i found the kubuntu channel
<BluesKaj> congrats! DARKTHC :)
<DARKTHC> Running Quassel IRC  on Kubuntu 9.04
<DARKTHC> have been using mirc in wine ...
<Havoc][> does some have the same problem? My Kmail 1.12.1 (Kontact 4.3.1) display mails twice or download mails twice.
<DARKTHC_> my router had to have a firmware update .. it keeps kicking me offline
<DARKTHC_> lol im on chat.peercommons.net    Frostwire Chat
<kris_> Hello. I am currently experiencing periodic disconnects to my school's wireless access point. I am running Intrepid, and have an Atheros AR242x wireless card.
<RussellAlan> Hello
<amgarchIn9> my plasma applet for knetworkmanager from KDE PPA on jaunty stopped working some weeks ago. Anyone having similar problems?
<drvoodoo> amgarchIn9: the applet has moved to the system tray
<argonath> bonjour
<Pici> !fr | argonath
<ubottu> argonath: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<dwidmann> amgarchIn9: I think it has been disabled because it's in a very bad state right now - it should have started knetworkmanager for you as a substitute
<livewire> My software manager has a totoal of 70 programs it has "held back" that it will not update. What is the problem? Does anybody know?
<devilsadvocate> livewire, probably some dependency issue
<livewire> Now I know why they call you the devilsadvocate!
<devilsadvocate> livewire, run a full update a couple of times
<devilsadvocate> livewire, it helps if you havent updated in a while
<livewire> I tried updating today but that is the message I get. Will try apt-get in terminal to see if I fare any better.
<Primo_pinguino> can somebody help me plz?
<Primo_pinguino> my network connection have serius problems
<Primo_pinguino> Can you read me?
<ruiner> I am having an issue with my 1200x800 screen
<ruiner> Kubuntu is not currently installed had the issue with a live cd and with my previous install of ubuntu
<ruiner> #ubuntu
<ruiner> can someone help me with an issue please
<devilsadvocate> !ask | ruiner
<ubottu> ruiner: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Havoc][> does some have the same problem? My Kmail 1.12.1 (Kontact 4.3.1) display mails twice or download mails twice.
<Guest34883> Hi, I'm wondering whether karmic could use device manager as default. It's a stable plasmoid.
<geri_> hi
<James147> Guest34883: Karmic questions in #ubuntu+1
<geri_> hi whats the problem here when starting apt-get update? http://pastebin.com/m497765f9
<bdgraue> geri_: maybe http://packages.freecontrib.org is down at the moment
<geri_> hm... why?
<bdgraue> don't know :)
<geri_> bdgraue is there a new link?
<bdgraue> i dont think so, but i never used this one  http://blog.freecontrib.org/index.php/Ubuntu    shows the same link
<geri_> is the link for jaunty?
<geri_> my french is not good-;/ what does the page say?
<bdgraue> geri_: i dont speak any word in french :)
<geri_> oh
<bdgraue> geri_: maybe its just old :)
<bdgraue> the article is from 23 juillet 2006
<geri_> i need some replacement for:
<geri_> deb http://packages.freecontrib.org/ubuntu/plf dapper free non-free
<geri_> deb-src http://packages.freecontrib.org/ubuntu/plf dapper free non-free
<bdgraue> what did you get from there?
<geri_> i use jaunty instead of dapper
<geri_> a package
<bdgraue> which one?
<bdgraue> maybe there is another source
<geri_> kismet
<bdgraue> geri_: german is ok? or do you need english?
<geri_> german
<volty> amarok freezes my machine (kubuntu 9.04), how that ?
<avihay> volty: does it happens on somg changes?
<avihay> *song
<volty> avihay: it happens on scanning the music collection (already identified the folder), but the prob is another, how can one app can freeze the whole pc ?
<geri_> is someone using airsnort?
<resplin> I'm thinking about upgrading from 8.04 to 9.10 alpha 5. Is anyone using the alpha? How stable is it?
<DaemonFC> resplin: There was an update yesterday that trashed my system
<DaemonFC> I got it back up, but the boot screen is still gone and there's some error messages while it's loading
<resplin> DeamonFC: That isn't encouraging. Thanks for the warning.
<DaemonFC> if you do want to use the alpha, the 6th alpha will be out within the next day
<DaemonFC> install clean from that, don't upgrade
<DaemonFC> and it can still break, so be warned
<resplin> Do you know if alpha 6 will be nearly identical to todays daily build?
<DaemonFC> probably, but the LiveCDs haven't been installing for the past few days
<resplin> The ones at http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/daily-live/current/
<DaemonFC> the Alpha won't have that problem
<resplin> Is upgrading from alph6 to beta and then to release usually pretty smooth, or are they each reinstalls?
<DaemonFC> just keeping up with the updates will do
<DaemonFC> you don't have to reinstall
<DaemonFC> K#B's extra codecs package is broken
<DaemonFC> Apport likes to hang, so I've removed it
<DaemonFC> *K3B
<resplin> DaemonFC: To make sure I understand: it is dangerous to upgrade from a previous LTS to the pre-release 9.10, but once I am upgraded I can do apt-get dist-upgrade to stay current through the release?
<DaemonFC> yeah
<DaemonFC> I wouldn't try upgrading to a pre-release of anything
<DaemonFC> jsut too many things that can go wrong
<resplin> Thanks for the info.
<navetz> can someone please tell me how to fix sound so it works with more then one application in jaunty?
<navetz> i can't listen to amarok and youtube at the same time
<BlakHat_> hi guyz, im tryna recompile "linux-restricted-drivers" and just need to find out what an abi_version is and how i can find it for my kernel. does anyone know?
<Daskreech> BlakHat_: where are you getting that information from?
<navetz> can someone please tell me how to fix sound so it works with more then one application in jaunty?
<g_giulio> hi
<mm_202> navetz: I have the same issue.
<g_giulio> some 1 can help me with an sd card reader?
<navetz> mm_202: did you have it before 9.04?
<mm_202> Does anyone know what the cmd would for be phonon?  (basically looking for an equiv of aplay)
<mm_202> navetz: no, it worked fine before.
<mm_202> Now its just up and down.
<navetz> mm_202: same here :(
<mm_202> Yeah, the only way I seem to be able to fix it is to restart.
<Zerb_Riss> has anyone ever had the buttons stop working on the notification popups?
<Zerb_Riss> if I click "View" or "Ignore" nothing happens
<g_giulio> Zerb_Riss: no
<g_giulio> never...
<Zerb_Riss> I installed a plasma theme, I think it might be related to that
#kubuntu 2009-09-17
<pilif12p> I deleted my little start icon! How do i get it back?
<Daskreech> pilif12p: What do you mean?
<Daskreech>  You have  menu but no icon?
<pilif12p> Daskreech: I mean, the little K
<Daskreech> Right click on the panel and add widgets. Type menu on the search abr highlight whichever one you would like and click Add
<pilif12p> I did
<pilif12p> there's just a little hourglass by it
<pilif12p> and it wont go on there
<pilif12p> i rebooted
<Daskreech> pilif12p: an hourglass? Where?
<pilif12p> let me take a screenshot
<pilif12p> wait
<pilif12p> Im in the "Add Widget" think
<Daskreech> I just meant on the panel or on the Add Widget?
<pilif12p> and next to App. Launcher there's an hour glass
<Daskreech> Right that means that you have used it recently
<pilif12p> How do i readd it?
<pilif12p> Oh
<pilif12p> There it is :)
<Daskreech> click on the Application launcher to highlight it and press Add
<Daskreech> It's on the wrong side of the paneL?
<Daskreech> If you want to move things around then click on the cashew at the end. That puts the panel in edit mode and youf drag anything you want around the place
<pilif12p> got it
<mm_202> Does anyone know of a way of enabling the console bell?  The friendly sound that 8.04 had...
<mm_202> In 9.04
<milian> mm_202: konsole -> alsamixer -> unmute bell / beep
<g8tor> hello all
<g8tor> I've installed python 2.4.6 along side 2.6 I need to have libxml installed for 2.4.6 how do I do that from apt or synaptic?
<Daskreech> find the version you need and apt-get install libxml2=version.number
<mm_202> milian: thank you!
<Ertain> Hello everyone.  I'm trying to downgrade a pack but dpkg won't allow it.  Even when I used "sudo dpkg --force-downgrade -i foo.deb", it wouldn't install.
<davidjheinrich> hi all...I'm trying to get pictures off of my cell phone -- LG enV2 -- using bitpim, but not working...what's up? Cell even displays option to connect as USB device, so why am I not seeing it?
<Daskreech> does it get a dev device?
<davidjheinrich> it says, "Network interface ttyACM0 attached" when I plug in the phone under the little devices icon in KDE4...but that Icon then says "no devices plugged in"
<Daskreech> Well it's being recognized as modem
<Daskreech> not a USB device it seems
<davidjheinrich> yea, strange
<JamesB192> davidjheinrich:  I think that feature might be unduly biased toward block devices.
<davidjheinrich> jamesB192, what do you mean
<davidjheinrich> the lsusb command shows: Bus 003 Device 005: ID 1004:6000 LG Electronics, Inc. VX4400/VX6000 Cellphone
<JamesB192> KDE4s plugged device feature lists all my (un)pluggable disks, thumb drives etc. but not the keyboard, mouse webcam etc.
<JamesB192> argh, stick a comma after mouse.
<rudolph> hey everyone.
<rudolph> Anyone know how to make the system tray and digital clock Not take up all the plasma space when other wigs. arent activiated?
<ginsu> yo
<Daskreech> ok
<Daskreech> People have a very short timeout
<solifugus> Can I write the Ubuntu CD image to a DVD-R?  I don't have any CD-Rs...
<solifugus> Will it still boot?
<Daskreech> Yes
<solifugus> ok
<solifugus> i will try it..
<Daskreech> or you could get the DVD image :)
<Daskreech> that would be more handy
<solifugus> Where is the DVD image?
<solifugus> I am not seeing it?
<Daskreech> the DVD image?
<Erthe> Good evening.
<Erthe> I just upgraded to 9.04 and KDE 4 and I'm having a problem I had under 8.10 with Konqueror.  When I hit Alt-F2 to run a command then type, say, gg:kubuntu, Konqueror downloads the file and displays it from the cache
<Erthe>  /var/tmp/kdecache-etriaph/krun/14099.0.search is what it ends up looking like
<Erthe> (The URL in the location bar)
<Erthe> Anyone have any ideas as to how to solve this?
 * JamesB192 tests and shovels the bug for Erthe under the worksforme category.
<JamesB192> I suspect it would depend on how you have things configured. I have mine rigged to invoke Mozilla 3.5
<Daskreech> Erthe: put a space?
<Erthe> What I enter is the following:
<Erthe> gg:some term
<Erthe> KRunner's module to use web shortcuts seems to download the HTML, cache it, and point Konqueror towards the cache file
<solifugus> k3b will not write a CD image to a DVD-R
<Erthe> Right-click the ISO and say "Burn with K3B"
<Erthe> I tried to find a way to do it through the interface once k3b was open
<Erthe> But couldn't  :D
<solifugus> Erthe: I did it like you said and the "burn" button is greyed out...
<solifugus> It says to insert a blank DVD
<solifugus> I mean a blank Cd
<Erthe> And you have a blank in there?
<Erthe> That sounds like a device issue or a device configuration issue to me.
<linuxguy> hi Im using v 9.04 and want to change the resolution in the xorg.conf file but where do i add the line please?
<linuxguy> no one here can help me?
<aj_444> how do I edit a launcher?
<jonnich> I'm new to KDE...anyone have a favorite theme?
<linuxguy>  no one here can help me?
<linuxguy> jonnich, are u using kubuntu?
<jonnich> at the moment I am
<jonnich> I have both gnome and kde installed
<jonnich> so I just switched sessions over to kubuntu
<linuxguy> jonnich, i think tonite is a bad nite for asking for help here i use kde a lot but recently ive had probs with other distros so i thought id give kubuntu another try but i want help with the xorg.conf file and ive been here 2hrs and no replies
<Daskreech> hi
<Daskreech> linuxguy: in the Screen section
<Daskreech> you need an option set in Display
<Daskreech> The largest one listed will be tried by deafult
<Daskreech> This is pretty well documented on the net you can find quite a few tutorials on Resolution xorg.conf
<Daskreech> jonnich: I'm pretty sure a lot of people here have a favourite theme
<linuxguy> Daskreech,  ive looked at that part there should be something like this there "1280x1024" but it just says configured screen same with monitor
<linuxguy> ooppss last message was for Daskreech
<Daskreech> right that;s a list setting so "800x600" "1280x1024"
<linuxguy> Daskreech, look at this thats all i have in my xorg file Section "Device"
<linuxguy> 	Identifier	"Configured Video Device"
<linuxguy> EndSection
<linuxguy> Section "Monitor"
<linuxguy> 	Identifier	"Configured Monitor"
<linuxguy> EndSection
<FloodBotK1> linuxguy: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<linuxguy> damn
<linuxguy> sorry mr botty
<Daskreech> linuxguy: press alt+f2 --> man:/xorg.conf for the full blowout
<marco> Kubuntu Karmic would be release with kde 4.3.2 or 4.3.3?
<Daskreech> marco: yes
<marco> yes what
<marco> OR == XOR == Exlcusive or
<linuxguy> Daskreech, ok just a secc
<linuxguy> Daskreech, nothing happened
<linuxguy> Daskreech, its the same
<Daskreech> linuxguy: You restarted X?
<Daskreech> marco: it will come with the latest KDE available
<linuxguy> Dask no i need to know where to add the line before i can do anything
<Daskreech> oh
<Daskreech> where did you add it?
<linuxguy> Daskreech, bot added the line dont know where to put it as its all blank
<Daskreech> Hmm?
<Daskreech> which bot?
<linuxguy> Dask look at the message before fllodbot got me
<Daskreech> can You paste bin?
<Daskreech> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<Daskreech> try that
<Daskreech> linuxguy: it gives you two ways
<linuxguy> Daskreech, its here http://paste.ubuntu.com/272472/
<Daskreech> k
<jonnich> whats an alternative to gnome do in kde?
<Daskreech> krunner?
<navetz> can someone help me fix my sounds. I can only use one sound application per startup. If i start youtube first, it is the only thing that can use my sound until I restart X.
<Daskreech> sounds strange. you have alsa and Pulseaudio ?
<linuxguy> Daskreech, any ideaas where i should edit the xorg file?
<Daskreech> linuxguy: it's in the link I just gave you
<linuxguy> Daskreech, sorry I didnt see the message i am not familiar with xrand i will wait till i see my ubuntu dev friend and get him to do it remotely for mr but thsnks anyways :)
<Daskreech> linuxguy: it has two parts xrand and xorg.conf
<Daskreech>  you want the xorg.conf part
<Daskreech>  You can get that right then save that and play with xrand
<linuxguy> Daskreech, i will wait i do not waant to mess around and break my linux didtro thsanks for ur hrlps though
<Daskreech> linuxguy: Hmm?
<gigasoft> is kubuntu any good?
<gigasoft> any help? [  :)   ]
<linuxguy> Dask sorry i said i dont to mess around and break my linux distro but thanks for your helps
<linuxguy> gigasoft, yes its very good based on debian strongest and stable distro ever released
<gigasoft> hm, kubunttu or win 7, question is now!
<Daskreech> gigasoft: depends on your definition of good surely
<gigasoft> i use kubuntu
<Daskreech> linuxguy: What is the problem you currently have?
<gigasoft> but just asking,
<vanyie> hola
<Daskreech> hola
<vanyie> alquien que ecriba en español
<Daskreech> !es
<linuxguy> Daskreech, none really just the resolution one i will wait till i see my friend and he will do it for me
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<Daskreech> linuxguy: ok so thigns work currently?
<Daskreech> jsut not how you want?
<Daskreech> linuxguy: Ok cool make a copy of your xorg.conf in your home directory
<Daskreech> if things go horribly horribly wrong just copy it back and you are ok
<linuxguy> Daskreech, yes.........ive been more used to sidux where you have total control of the xorg file and you just edit it quite easssily.....sidux is testing branch forr deebian lenny and above
<Daskreech> linuxguy: well the xorg.conf is the same
<Daskreech> if you have one from sidux just drop it there and it will work
<linuxguy> Daskreech, lastest version of sidux is nice but its fully blown kde 4 compiz fusion doesnt work at all with it......i like the effects
<herenbdy> hello, how can I enable window effects? in karmic I had a Window Effects menu item in System Settings, but not in jaunty
<Daskreech> herenbdy: alt+F3 -> Configure Window behaviour -> desktop Effects
<herenbdy> sweet, I just enabled a window effect and my desktop went black
<Zxcvb> will installing kde 4.3.1 from backports now affect upgrading to karmic later?
<herenbdy> thanks Daskreech
<Daskreech> ok
<Daskreech> Zxcvb: no
<Daskreech> In theory
<Zxcvb> Daskreech: in theory?
<arrrghhh> i'm running a 32-bit os currently, is there a command i can pass to see if this processor can handle a 64-bit os?
<corigo> Any Kate and Krusader users here, who can tell me how to get Krusader to open multiple files in the same Kate editor window?
<rejohn> What's the best(s) kde ftp client(s) to use?  I'm having problems getting ftp with kftpgrabber, firefox & konqueror. Thx.
<Lord_Drachenblut> rejohn: have you tried dolphin
<corigo> rejohn: I'm a Krusader fan all the way
<rejohn> Lord_Drachenblut: & corigo thx, I'll try them :)
<Lord_Drachenblut> corigo: krusader is great and has helped fill in the gap that kde4 has created when the removed a functionality from konqueror
<corigo> Lord_Drachenblut: I didn't use 3 for very long before 4 came out, and am a Total Commander user on Windows so Krusader fits right into the way I work
<Lord_Drachenblut> corigo: the feature in krusader to view file's by size in a graphical feature use to exsist in konqueror but is gone
<corigo> Lord_Drachenblut: how do you do that?
<Lord_Drachenblut> corigo: it's under tools | disk usage
<corigo> thanks
<Lord_Drachenblut> no problem corigo.... it's a great tool to have around
<shrey> how to install .tar.gz
<Lord_Drachenblut> shrey: you want to install a program that is in a tar.gz file?
<shrey> yes
<shrey> Lord: yes
<shrey> Lord: yes
<shrey> Lord_Drachenblut: yes..pls tell how.
<shrey> Lord_Drachenblut: i want to install UVC Drivers in kubuntu.
<Lord_Drachenblut> shrey: can you give me a site to where you grabbed them so I can take a look at it first
<shrey> Lord_drachenblut: on this site http://linux-uvc.berlios.de/#download i downloaded end user file. actully i want to install driver for my moto rokr e6. pls check is it correct ?
<Lord_Drachenblut> shrey: okay fire up dolphin and navigate to the directory where you downloaded the .tar.gz file
<shrey> Lord_drachenblut: ya i extracted it.
<Lord_Drachenblut> okay hit f4 to open up the terminal
<shrey> yup..now
<Lord_Drachenblut> need to edit the makefile
<shrey> went into the directory
<shrey> okie.,.how,
<shrey> ya i opened Makefile in kate
<shrey> do u wanna see that make file?
<Lord_Drachenblut> awesome
<Lord_Drachenblut> I am getting ready to open it here as well
<Lord_Drachenblut> need to find this line INSTALL_MOD_DIR	:= usb/media
<Lord_Drachenblut> and change it to
<Lord_Drachenblut> INSTALL_MOD_DIR := kernel/ubuntu/media/usbvideo
<shrey> Lord_drachenblut: nothing like that..
<Lord_Drachenblut> okay that must be something older that doesn't matter anymore
<Lord_Drachenblut> but at this poin in the terminal you have open just type make
<Lord_Drachenblut> let me know if it throws any errors
<shrey> Lord_drachenblut: here is the makefile http://pastebin.com/m318f3559 have a look
<Lord_Drachenblut> shrey: do you have build essentials installed by chance?
<shrey> dont know what do u mean...i m new to linux
<Lord_Drachenblut> okay in the terminal you have open type sudo aptitude install build-essential
<Lord_Drachenblut> and then sudo aptitude install kernel-headers
<dwidmann> Anybody know what might cause this usplash related issue? http://imagebin.ca/view/xhgtpbTd.html
<charonp1> dwidmann: what's the issue?
<dwidmann> charonp1: wait, an idea  just hit me, finally. I have to try something now.
<dwidmann> (odd how all these ideas happen after I post a question eh?)
<dwidmann> results are pending, but I'm pretty sure I just forgot to update the makefile
<dwidmann> that alone should be enough to cause the problem< I think
<dwidmann> Here goes nothing, moment of truth
<dwidmann> charonp1: :(
<dwidmann> I lose
<dwidmann> charonp1: oh, and the issue is clearly depicted by the image, in that, it shouldn't look anything like that.
<terry> hrm
<terry> im a retard. but i can't seem to find the package manager in kubuntu.
<dwidmann> terry: system settings - > add & remove software, or k->applications->system->kpackagekit
<dwidmann> terry: or pull up a terminal and u se apt-get ...... plenty of other options for apt frontends in the repository too
<tasslehoff> When I insert an sd card I can't view it's contents in konsole until I have viewed it in Dolphin. How can I fix this?
<esperegu> what the correct way to manage sound on kubuntu? pulseaudio?
<Mamarok> esperegu: no, current Kubuntu 9.04 doesn't use pulseaudio, just remove it, install the phonon-backend-xine package, remove ~/.kde/share/config/phonondevicesrc and restart KDE
<esperegu> Mamarok: will it in the future?
<Mamarok> esperegu: I don't know, ask in @ubuntu+1 for all things regarding Karmic, please
<Mamarok> if they configure it correctly it might work, but pulseaudio was not made with KDE in mind, so configuration is horrible right now
<Mamarok> and KDE doesn't need it
<buckethead> Hey guys, Is there a way to make the background fill the login screen? I've got a quarter inch of "junk" on both sides on my eee 1000.
<abou8> hello. is there an official guide on how to sort the kubuntu 9.04 sound mess somewhere? i have sound in amarok and dragon player, but not in vlc or smplayer or so. and system settings > multimedia (kde 4.3) doesn't make sense to me at all.
<abou8> i guess it has to do with pulseaudio which i tried to remove, and uhh... i dunno what's installed right now or what sound backend i'm using.
<abou8> kinda quiet here, but if anyone can point me to someplace for help i'd appreciate it.. i'll hang around for a bit.
<andrey__> Hello people !
<andrey__> Shana tova, i need a help
<andrey__> i cant install my built in camera in Lenovo 3000 n100 in ubuntu
<andrey__> anyone here ???
<jtheuer> sure
<andrey__> Oh great :)
<andrey__> i cant install my built in camera in Lenovo 3000 n100 in ubuntu
<andrey__> i tried so many things in internet
<andrey__> where can i find a solution ?
<andrey__> ?????????????????/
<abou8> regarding my question above, perhaps upgrading to 9.10 alpha will sort my sound problems?
<Nightwalker-> i dont think thats a good idea
<Nightwalker-> I installed alpha 5 the day before yesterday and my pc didnt boot every time after that
<Nightwalker-> and on the next day the network stopped working
<Nightwalker-> aplha simply isnt stable
<andres__> oloass
<andrey__> anyone of you have here Lenovo 3000 n100 with ubuntu 9.04 on it ???
<root> hi
<andrey__> hi
<root> ich bin der root des chans
<root> ein bot
<deridiot> ich bin ein idiot
<deridiot> ja, aber mal so richtig
<andrey__> O_o
<andrey__> english :)?
<breakdancekiddyw> neindeutsch
<andrey__> hahaha :)
<andrey__> ok, as u want guys
<breakdancekiddyw> ne wirklich
<breakdancekiddyw> wer hat mir den verboten, hier auf deutsch zu labern ihr befickten homofürsten?
<Logi> in the ubuntu karmic alphas, trying to "Configure file sharing" for a folder, it silently does "kdesudo kcmshell4 fileshare" which results in "findServiceByDesktopPath: fileshare.desktop not found". Anyone know what's hapening? Does anyone have such a file? Is there a package containing that file?
 * ToreadorVampire officially gives up on Ubuntu (for now), switches to Debian Lenny + some software installed/compiled manually
<blackflag> !ntp
<ubottu> Information about using and setting your computer's clock on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuTime - See https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/serverguide/C/NTP.html for information on usage of the Network Time Protocol (NTP)
<jirik> what is going on with amarok.kde.org? I can not open this website.
<BluesKaj> howdy
<soromarj> Hallo !
<pretorian> pls do you speak czech anybody
<Pici> !cz
<ubottu> České uživatele žádáme, aby mluvili v kanále #ubuntu anglicky. Česky je možno se domluvit v #ubuntu-cz. Děkujeme.
<rasca> Hi, sicne a while when trying to dist-update I'm getting the following: "The following packages have been kept back:plasma-widget-network-manager
<rasca> Any ideas why?
<bobbob1016> I have multiple monitors setup via twinview, how can I get 1 wallpaper over both desktops, without splitting the file beforehand?  Running 4.3.1 and Jaunty
<jonnich> Can anyone help with a sound issue I'm having?
<bighnajit> Hi friends
<bighnajit> does anyone have any idea about a better copy utility like teracopy in windows alternative in kubuntu
<vbgunz> Yo Kubuntu you fantastic and all and I am gonna let you finisht that but Kanye West said Ubuntu is the best distro of all time man
<Mamarok> vbgunz: we all know that, please stay on topic, this is a support channel
<vbgunz> Mamarok just thought no one could actually read what I typed in here... its been about 2 months or so no one ever replied to me
<Mamarok> vbgunz: I can read you, no problem
<Mamarok> but if you get no answer for a question this simply means nobody knows it at that particular time
<dwidmann> Mamarok: you wouldn't perchance know what would make usplash look like this would you? http://imagebin.ca/view/xhgtpbTd.html
<nycz> after installing the latest nvidiadrivers, whenever X tries to start the screen goes blank and enters Power Saving mode
<nycz> how can I stop that? :/
<nycz> i use 8.04
<dwidmann> nycz: boot up in "recovery  mode" and drop to a root shell, remove the lastest nvidia driver and install one that works?
<anny> HOLA
<Zerb_Riss> does anyone know how to add a google gadget to plasma?
<nycz> dwidmann: i can't find which one i installed, i used the restricted drivers automatic installation program, right after installation
<|PaperTiger|> How can I check that there is support in 9.04 for my graphics card?
<james_lan> What is your graphics card?
<|PaperTiger|> james_lan, ATI Radeon X1600 Pro
<cjae> anyone know  how to unfreeze a dolphin  file transfer?
<|PaperTiger|> 9.04 has been fully released, yeah? It's not longer beta, right?
<nasrullah> hi
<nasrullah> ineed your help  iam getting this problem<E: Type 'http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-ppa/backports/ubuntu' is not known on line 51 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list
<nasrullah> how to fix the problem i mentioned above
<dwidmann> cjae: other than logging out and logging back in?
<nado> does anybody know a way to integrate pidgin into kde 4.3 so it uses the new notification thingy?
<cjae> dwidmann, nm they really need to change how the little startup notification seems like its frozen during file transfer when it is actually asking for input action on another screen :-(
<nasrullah> please how to fix the problem i did mention above??????????????????????
<dwidmann> cjae: that and a few other things with it
<meitnerium> !de
<ubottu> In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<Mamarok> dwidmann: sorry, was afk, and no, no idea, where did you get that from?
<dwidmann> Mamarok: that's what I'm getting lately during bootup ... I've been experimenting and am trying to narrow down the cause.
<Mamarok> funny splash though
<dwidmann> yeah, but not quite what I had in mind
<meitnerium> hey can someone help me, i have no sound in vlc and youtube
<jimmy51_> hello all.  i had a sudden thought.  at work, i make customized windows + applications/settings installations and "SYSPREP" them so they can be installed on any machine.  can i do that with Kubuntu?
<jimmy51_> (i mean, make an install CD/DVD that already contains applications i want?)
<zebastian> i got an m2 2gb card with a usb adapter which i use as a flash drive, can i copy hardy onto it and install it into a netbook or do i have to  DL some sort off bootable image specific to  flash drives?
<Havvard> shift
<nycz> ok, i've installed 8.10 now, updated all packages and installed the 180 nvidia driver. my screen still goes blank when the login screen should show
<nycz> the exact same thing that happened on 8.04 with version 177 earlier today
<nycz> i have no idea what to do, my graphics card should be compatible (geforce 7800 gt)
<MabUsb> hi there
<MabUsb> How is the name of the device manager in kubuntu ?
<NoNameFile> DAMN IT
<NoNameFile> i have .ICEautority NO ACCESS
<NoNameFile> what can i do?
<NoNameFile> i've found the PC shout down this morning
<NoNameFile> and i couidn't log in again
<zebastian> will the normal hardy iso work to install ubuntu fully in spanish in my friends computer?
<NoNameFile> any of you can help me?
<zebastian> or do i have to get a different iso
<NoNameFile> i see noone wants to help me :(
<NoNameFile> WHY DO YOU ALL HATE ME whithout reading me a bit longer? :\
<Mamarok> NoNameFile: please behave
<NoNameFile> Mamarok: i'm warried about my home directory :|
<NoNameFile> worried
<Mamarok> NoNameFile: this ia support by volunteers, if nobody answered then nobody can help you, also you didn't exactly give many informations...
<Semidios> Hi.  My Virtual Terminals are blank, I know its a problem with screen resolution.  when I hook up my monitor with a VGA cable they work, but when I use the DVI cable they are blank.  I can log into them and perform commands, but can not see what I am doing.  Where can I specify a vga mode for them?
<NoNameFile> Mamarok: i don't know what to say more than i already did :|
<Mamarok> NoNameFile: well, you only said your computer shut down and you can't get access, but you didn't say what Kubuntu version, etc.
<Mamarok> zebastian: no, the iso will get you basic Spanish, then you might need additional language packages from the web
<Mamarok> NoNameFile: please reformulate your question in one line so that everybody can follow, and watch your langauge this time
<NoNameFile> i've found the PC shout down this morning and i couidn't log in again i have /home/user/.ICEautority NO ACCESS
<NoNameFile> i think pc shout down for some power problem :|
<Mamarok> NoNameFile: did you have a power outage?
<Mamarok> then yu should check your harddisk with a live CD
<Mamarok> you*
<NoNameFile> i had once tonight i think
<NoNameFile> touch command seems to work
<NoNameFile> i try to restart before to checkdisk
<NoNameFile> i hope not to come back heere again for that
<NoNameFile> just for quassel :D
<Mamarok> NoNameFile: anyway, as there was no clean shutdown, the best is to test the disk, and you shouldn't mount it to do so
<NoNameFile> cu Mamarok and ANYWAY thank you
 * NoNameFile prays
<Mamarok> cu NoNameFile
<NoNameFile> i hope so :D
<NoNameFile> oh
<NoNameFile> i should have to be NoNameGod
<NoNameFile> not NoNameFile:D
<NoNameFile> HOPE TO CU in some minute :|
<geri> hi whats the easiest method to install kubuntu on a usb stick?
<Mamarok> !usp
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about usp
<Mamarok> !usb
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<Mamarok> geri: see that link above
<Mamarok> the second one
<geri> which one?
<Mamarok> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent <- that one
<dwidmann_> nycz: If I recall correctly, the 7800gt was the first of the geforce 7's, and suffered from the most compatibility related issues
<geri> must i manually create the filesytem on the usb stick`?
<Mamarok> geri: please read that link, I don't know more
<geri> do you prefer -> Jaunty (9.04) provide USB Startup Disk Creator system tool. It uses the usb-creator to create USB bootable startup disk on USB drive.  ??
<nycz> dwidmann_: hm, i didnt know that... but it's strange that it has been working before
<link777> Hi how do i get a shell?
<abou8> link777: konsole
<leszek__> hi
<leszek__> I have a problem with my microphone settings
<abou8> link777: so press alt+f2 and type konsole or find it in the menu...
<reagleBRKLN> anyone know why there are no more debs maintained for ubuntu intrepid?
<Beastmode> hi guys
<Beastmode> i just installed ubuntu last night after using windows my entire life :)
<Beastmode> and i dont know a thing in it
<Beastmode> :(
<geri> how large is the kubuntu 9.04 default installation?
<Beastmode> i dont even know how to check yet to be honest
<Beastmode> i havent looked at used annd free space yet cause i dont know, windows it was "my computer"
<bert_> df -h
<Beastmode> myne is no longer default
<Beastmode> but my guess is it should be around 800megs
<Beastmode> because im using 1.1gb right now
<geri> beastmode talk to me?
<Beastmode> and i added some packages
<Beastmode> geri, yes
<geri> oh
<geri> i have 1 gb usb stick
<geri> not sure if its enough
<Beastmode> sorry, im a probably newer than you using linux
<Beastmode> i just installed it last night for the first time
<geri> hi politiker
<Beastmode> he left dude
<Beastmode> lol
<link777> How do i crack a website i need an account login id and password
<leszek__> ok, so I there somebody who could help me
<geri> crack?
<link777> Yea you see its a paysite and i want to use this website for free how to i do?
<geri> link?
<Mamarok> link777: please behave, this is not a suitable question for this channel
<geri> which site is it?
<Mamarok> geri: don't please
<geri> i dont crack;)
<leszek__> Ok, geri, please help me for a change
<leszek__> I had a properly configured system
<leszek__> (Ubuntu 9.04)
<leszek__> and today, all of sudden, the microphone stopped working
<leszek__> the hardware works on other systems
<leszek__> and in Alsa mixer
<leszek__> the microphone icon keeps posting mute despite switching
<leszek__> any idea what to do?
<leszek__> ...
<raindog> I recently changed most of my fonts to Droid Sans, but for some reason all the fonts render horribly now.  I've hit 'default' and relogged to no avail.  Am I missing something?  Should I rename or delete my .kde folder?
<resplin> Hmmmm, still no Karmic Alpha 6
<geek> hi , i have problem with cdrom , i can`t burn iso file
<robin0800> resplin: http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/
<khem> when is alpha6 coming out ?
<robin0800> khem: When bugs are fixed see http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/
<anoneemouse> Hi. im trying to install koffice 2.1 beta and i cant seem to find it in the package manger even after i added the ppa given on the kubuntu website
<anoneemouse> the only versions i see are 2.0.82 and 1.6.x
<anoneemouse> can anyone help?
<anoneemouse> maybe 2.0.82 is 2.1 beta
<anoneemouse> lol i think it is
<mromano> hi
<resplin> robin0800: thanks for the link.
<senorpedro> hola
<idyle> my software updater says everything is up to date, but I'm sure it's not -- I just reinstalled yesterday, and only downloaded ~100 updates and now it's says everything is done -- how can I check to see what the latest package versions are?
<senorpedro> my kde desktop partially crashed, i have no background image and window-bar anymore. how can i restart it?
<senorpedro> without restarting kde
<idyle> senorpedro: I think if you can get to a terminal type plasma
<senorpedro> idyle, thxy
<senorpedro> -y
<avihayb> idyle: well, you can do it from the command line, but I recommend you install the synaptic package manager
<silentaznboi> can someone help me
<avihayb> it's what kpackagemanager will be in a few development cycles
<silentaznboi> my sound isn't working in ubuntu can someone please help..
<idyle> avihayb: alright I started sudo synaptic, and did mark all upgrades but nothing happens
<avihayb> did ya hit apply?
<idyle> avihayb: it is grayed out
<Lord_Drachenblut> silentaznboi: has it worked in the past or is this a fresh install
<idyle> avihayb: btw this installation was over a previous karmic installation -- but doesnt' the reinstall wipe out all the old programs?
<avihayb> it should
<idyle> yeah it's weird too 'cause when I tried to upgrade to karmic via do-release-upgrade -d, it says there is no new release
<avihayb> look under costum filters in synaptic (buttom left five buttons)
<idyle> ok, then upgradable has nothing in it
<avihayb> umm, no idea. I recently installed 8.10 and upgraded to 9.04. I too was suprised by the low number of packages to upgrade
<idyle> huh, alright. my system works so I guess I'll deal with it 'til the beta comes out and if it still doesn't work then I'll go bananas :D
<avihayb> well, only other advice I can give is that you look in your software sources for anything unusuall
<idyle> thanks for your help, gotta get to class
<idyle> yeah it all looks normal :|
<idyle> thanks again! see ya
<avihayb> cya
<dakilla> .
<edu> e aew
<login__> #natal
<rudolph> Can anyone help me out?
<BluesKaj> !ask | rudolph
<ubottu> rudolph: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<rudolph> I've recently installed the repos for Pidgin messenger, im running 9.04, and the messenger keeps crashing my laptop.
<mkargar_> how to install amarok 2.2 beta 1 on the kubuntu 9.04 64bit from repo?
<BluesKaj> mkargar_, betas normally aren't available in std repos , there may be a ppa repos for amarok 2.2 , google amaork 2.2 ppa
<mkargar_> BluesKaj:ok!
<lakis1982> ing kubuntu jaunty with kde 4.2.2  and every time i start kubuntu an fatal error appears saying plasma workspace caused signal 11 fatal error sigsegv ......  please help me
<cjae> Hi, is kde 4.3 in backports for 9.04 yet or just through the ppa repo still?
<lakis1982> hi. i'm using kubuntu jaunty with kde 4.2.2  and every time i start kubuntu an fatal error appears saying plasma workspace caused signal 11 fatal error sigsegv ......  please help me
<lelo> hejka:)
#kubuntu 2009-09-18
<lakis1982> hi. i'm using kubuntu jaunty with kde 4.2.2  and every time i start kubuntu an fatal error appears saying plasma workspace caused signal 11 fatal error sigsegv ......  please help me
<cjae> !strigi
<ubottu> Services to index files for fast searching include: Beagle (front-ends: beagle, catfish, gnome-main-menu, mozilla-beagle for !GNOME; kerry, kio-beagle for !KDE; beaglefs for !CLI) - Tracker (tracker-search-tool, libdeskbar-tracker for GNOME; tracker-utils for CLI) - Strigi (strigi-applet, strigi-client for KDE, strigi-utils for CLI) - Kat (for KDE) - Pinot (and pinot-applet for GNOME) - Doodle (for CLI)
<cjae> !info strigi
<ubottu> Package strigi does not exist in jaunty
<cjae> what
<cjae> ok  how do I use strigi in kde 4.3
<rob_____> Does anyone know of any tutorials for OOo?
<dwidmann_> cjae:  you may have to install and/or enable it first
<rob_____> It came with  Kubuntu 9.04.
<ubuntu> what is the sudo command to install lamp, please?
<ubuntu> played around it a while ago but forgot by now
<aia832003> Hey guys. I'm rather new to Linux and very interested in the Cowon S9 mp3 player. Anyone had experience with it?
<emmanuel> spanish
<emmanuel> anyone
<emmanuel> alguien en españo
<emmanuel> español
<jamesjedimaster> !es | emmanuel
<ubottu> emmanuel: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<LuisJa> hello my kubuntu people, today in college i filmed the most funny video of the week, sadly the son of a lol teacher saw my cellphone and make me delete it, is there a way here in kubuntu to recover files deleted in a cellphone?
<LuisJa> for example, in windows there is undeleteplus but u have to pay 29.99$ to register it!!!
<LuisJa> give u 1 million thx if u are able to help me
<LuisJa> pls kubuntu people help me pls :D
<Walzmyn> should I have to do anything special to get K3B to rip to MP3?
<claydoh> Walzmyn: i think you need libk3b-extracodecs, and maybe lame
<Walzmyn> claydoh: ok, i'll stick that on. I thought I had everything LAME related installed
 * claydoh looks
<Walzmyn> that didn't do it. Still says the LAME command fails
<Walzmyn> Life would sure be alot easier if song players would just support ogg vorbis
<claydoh> yah
<claydoh> lame needs configuring iirc,,,
 * claydoh looks for the bug report\
<LuisJa> No one can help me with my deleted video issue???!!!
<Walzmyn> LuisJa: what deleted video issue
<LuisJa> Walzmyn: go look upside :)
<LuisJa> and i would thx u if u can help me :D
<Walzmyn> Luisja, i came in after you asked your question
<LuisJa> oh ok
<LuisJa> <LuisJa> hello my kubuntu people, today in college i filmed the most funny video of the week, sadly the son of a lol teacher saw my cellphone and make me delete it, is there a way here in kubuntu to recover files deleted in a cellphone?
<LuisJa> <LuisJa> for example, in windows there is undeleteplus but u have to pay 29.99$ to register it!!!
<LuisJa> <LuisJa> give u 1 million thx if u are able to help me
<LuisJa> <LuisJa> hello my kubuntu people, today in college i filmed the most funny video of the week, sadly the son of a lol teacher saw my cellphone and make me delete it, is there a way here in kubuntu to recover files deleted in a cellphone?
<LuisJa> <LuisJa> for example, in windows there is undeleteplus but u have to pay 29.99$ to register it!!!
<LuisJa> <LuisJa> give u 1 million thx if u are able to help me
<claydoh> Walzmyn: https://bugs.launchpad.net/k3b/+bug/267399
<LuisJa> <LuisJa> hello my kubuntu people, today in college i filmed the most funny video of the week, sadly the son of a lol teacher saw my cellphone and make me delete it, is there a way here in kubuntu to recover files deleted in a cellphone?
<LuisJa> <LuisJa> for example, in windows there is undeleteplus but u have to pay 29.99$ to register it!!!
<LuisJa> <LuisJa> give u 1 million thx if u are able to help me
<LuisJa> <LuisJa> hello my kubuntu people, today in college i filmed the most funny video of the week, sadly the son of a lol teacher saw my cellphone and make me delete it, is there a way here in kubuntu to recover files deleted in a cellphone?
<LuisJa> <LuisJa> for example, in windows there is undeleteplus but u have to pay 29.99$ to register it!!!
<LuisJa> <LuisJa> give u 1 million thx if u are able to help me
<claydoh> whoa
<LuisJa> DAMN
<LuisJa> WTF???!!!!!
<LuisJa> srru 0_0
<Walzmyn> don't paste in here
<LuisJa> srry o_o
<LuisJa> srry 0_0
<LuisJa> this is the issue
<LuisJa> <LuisJa> hello my kubuntu people, today in college i filmed the most funny video of the week, sadly the son of a lol teacher saw my cellphone and make me delete it, is there a way here in kubuntu to recover files deleted in a cellphone?
<LuisJa> <LuisJa> for example, in windows there is undeleteplus but u have to pay 29.99$ to register it!!!
<LuisJa> <LuisJa> give u 1 million thx if u are able to help me
<Walzmyn> I got it the first 2 times
<claydoh> we get it :/
<LuisJa> srry lol, it was so much text i thinked u dazed :S
<Walzmyn> I don't know, do you have any tools that can work with your phone?
<claydoh> LuisJa: it probably depends on the format of the storage media of your phone
<Walzmyn> the word "sorry" has an "o" in it.
<LuisJa> ¬¬....
<claydoh> LuisJa: only undelete apps I have used were commandline tools for linux file systems
<LuisJa> claydoh, so is there a possibility?
<claydoh> LuisJa: dunno,was the video on removable meory?
<claydoh> memory
<LuisJa> its a microstick
<claydoh> removeable media
<LuisJa> sony
<Walzmyn> you can probably get it back. But any recovery app I know of that's worth trusting with your data is going to cost cash
<claydoh> http://www.cgsecurity.org/ i think you can get these from the ubuntu repos
<claydoh> I have used testdisk and photorec to retreive things, but with mixed success
<claydoh> also ubuntu docs page: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery
<LuisJa> ok holda claydoh
<Walzmyn> well, my whole "can't rip to mp3" issue may be a moot point. This POS mp3 player isn't being recogonized by linux
<LuisJa> i have to use testdisk or photorec?
<LuisJa> claydoh?
<claydoh> probably
<LuisJa> ok wish me luck :D
<claydoh> Walzmyn: what player?
<Walzmyn> it's an XM radio
<Walzmyn> my work truck dosn't have a CD player in it
<Walzmyn> I've got some stuff I need to listen to, I thought this would be a good idea
<claydoh> Walzmyn: what model?
<Walzmyn> BUT, people nad their propriatary BS
<claydoh> if it can be set to mass-storage mode, it can show up as a flash drive
<Walzmyn> the player is saying it's going into USB mode, the computer's not seeing it
<LuisJa> okay claydoh what is this lol
<LuisJa> i downloaded testdisk, but it downloaded a lot of files
<LuisJa> dont know what i have to open :S
<LuisJa> sadly they r not in the repos :S
<claydoh> its command line
<LuisJa> how i use it?
<LuisJa> i put in command line photorec?
<carson> hello
<claydoh> testdisk is the name of the package    you install from the repos
<carson> I have a question about the system76 pangolin and it's webcam can anyone help me? is that where I would do this?
<claydoh> install  that and it will give you both the apps testdisk and photorec
<claydoh> LuisJa: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery#Testdisk
 * claydoh has  to run
<claydoh> LuisJa: there are some tutorials on it if   you search, that's what I did
<LuisJa> damn i dont understan claydoh =(
<ericG> I just installed the latest karmic alpha release and its great...but does anyone know how to remove the "configure" button that appears right in the center of some plasmoids? It kind of detracts from using the KDE Microblogging plasmoid...
<LuisJa> claydoh: ei i send u a PM dude
<rabidweezle> Alright, I used gnome-ppp to connect to my virgin mobile, it connected, now how to do I get kubuntu to actually use it...
<rabidweezle> it dialed out, said connected, and now, but it isn't actually trying to utilize the line
<rabidweezle> or should I just install ubuntu since I have to use gnome tools to connect with my aircard?
<dwidmann_> rabidweezle: if you can't browse the net are you really connected?
<login__> #_natal
<crazy6> is WPA2 not supported in the standard configuration of 9.04? is there some extra stuff I have to do?
<dwidmann> crazy6: it should be supported ... maybe some wireless cards have issues with it? Also a good thing to try might be using a different tool to connect (ex: nm-applet)
<crazy6> dwidmann: which package is that a part of? I am trying to use the default Network Manager applet, but WPA2 is not an option
<crazy6> only WPA-PSK
<dwidmann> crazy6: hmm, does it work for connecting though?
<crazy6> dwidmann: no, when I try to connect, it asks for the password twice, and then fails
<dwidmann> crazy6: well, the aforementioned nm-applet is part of the package network-manager-gnome (I know ... I know ...)
<crazy6> hm hm I'd have to install a lot of gnome for that
<crazy6> does linux as a whole not support WPA2 or something? seems like someone could pretty easily slam together a python script that'd generate the keys and such...
<dwidmann> crazy6: I recall when I installed that on my laptop it wasn't too bad of a download
<crazy7> hm nm-applet seems to work
<orenci> türk var mı?
<crazy7> how do I get it to start by default?
<dwidmann> crazy7: go to system settings - > autostart and add it
<crazy7> hm ok
<orenci> türk yok mu türk
<crazy7> let's try a reboot and verify it works...
<navetz> can kate create new files through its tree view?
<helix__> hi
<SJr> For some reason when I boot my machine up it can detect my express card gigE card if it's inserted, but afterwards if I just plug it in and load the modules, it doesn't recognize it.
<helix__> I just installed karmic alpha 5 today... and they released alpha 6 ... how do I upgrade?
<SJr> I believe you can just do an apt-get update && apt-get upgrade and it will do it
<helix__> really?
<Drachenblut> helix__: you need to join #ubuntu+1 man.  karmic isn't supported in here
<Celroc> Hi all
<SJr> Yeah helix__ that's my understanding
<Celroc> When I open an internet link in a spreadsheet, it tends to open it in Konqueror. How can I switch it to open it with firefox?
<helix__> Oh so karmic alpha 6 isn't out for kubuntu yet, correct?
<SJr> No Karmic isn't out in general so it's #ubuntu+1
<Celroc> brb, sorry
<helix__> I downloaded kubuntu karmic alpha 5 from kubuntu.com though.......
<helix__> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/karmic/alpha-6/
<helix__> :/
<Drachenblut> Celroc: under system setting panel default application would be the most likely location
<Drachenblut> helix__: what SJr said is correct about just doing a aptitude update && aptitude upgrade will get you to alpha6
<BluesKaj> aptitude safe-upgrade is the cmnd
<Combatjuan> Does anyone know what the story is with knetworkmanager & friends?
<helix__> wicd is the solution!
<helix__> im out
<helix__> thank you all
<Celroc> Back
<Celroc> Drachenblut: Thanks
<Drachenblut> Celroc: no problem man
<Drachenblut> Combatjuan: what do you mean exactly
<Celroc> Drachenblut: I switched the setting in Default Application for browser to firefox, but it still opens in Konqueror. Hmm...
<Combatjuan> I'm running 9.04 with KDE 4.3 (experimental repositories or whatever it is called in Ubuntu land).  The knetworkmanager widget says not to use it because it will crash and it is not lying.
<Drachenblut> Combatjuan: switch over to wicd it's a great app and will suit your needs for now
<Combatjuan> Drachenblut: Thanks.  I just did.  I'm connected on it now.
<Drachenblut> Celroc: try reopening default application and see if it's still set in there
<Celroc> Drachenblut: Ok
<Celroc> Drachenblut: It looks like it's still set
<Drachenblut> Celroc: it does most apps should honor that but it could also take a logout and login for it to take full affect
<Celroc> Ok, I'll try that
<Celroc> Drachenblut: Back... that didn't do it either. Must be something with OPenOffice
<Drachenblut> perhaps.  you might have to find the similiar setting in openoffice to fix it
<idabagusgiri> do i need install anti virus for my kubuntu,what software anti virus i can install!
<Celroc> idabagusgiri: Probably won't need to. :-). But, there is a free one called ClamAV you can get
<idabagusgiri> i has Avast on my kubuntu but its not run like on window!
<Celroc> Ah, ok. I didn't know about Avast for Kubuntu/Ubuntu
<idabagusgiri> ok thanks,see you again sometime!
<Guest55765> s
<Celroc> idabagusgiri: No problem.... although, I didn't do much lol
<Zeik> Can anyone tell me of a remote assistance program i can use that only requires an IP and password?
<Celroc> Guess I'm gonna log out. Bye all
<al___> Hello, im having trouble with sudo on my ps3
<usuariox> WTF?
<tasslehoff> I'm running KDE 4.3.1 on Jaunty, and for the first time since KDE 4.0 I have no plans at all going back to Gnome. This is g-r-e-a-t :)
<FeasibilityStudy> KDE rulez
<usuariox> FeasibilityStudy: ajaja you havent anything for work
<FeasibilityStudy> usuariox: KDE is da bomb
<usuariox> FeasibilityStudy: yea
<usuariox> is really
<usuariox> stink this channel
<usuariox> ajajajaja
 * usuariox aaroncampbell b14ck_ Camaxtli d-tech eagles0513875 FeasibilityStudy gigasoft habtool ian__ jarkko kelvie Laruft m3rlin nacer Laruft `Onyx p_quarles QuietGirl R3DB0x _sub[t]rnl _TJ ubottu vanRijn Xand3r wahooooo yofel_ zeltak HOLA
<w00k> Hi guys, i just installed amarok , but it is unable to play any audio, it keeps skipping tracks
<w00k> i uninstalled my kde to return to gnome
<w00k> and reinstalled amarok,
<w00k> and now it is unable to play any audio
<shrini> I want to free the disk-space by uninstalling big packages. how to  find the big package installed?
<noren> !ram
<ubottu> Some helpful links on memory mangagment include http://ktown.kde.org/~seli/memory/desktop_benchmark.html
<noren> is there a way to flush ram
<p2uph05> someone know
<p2uph05> sed script migrating to ssh
<bdizzle> hi, I'm getting tired of websites claiming I don't have Java installed
<eviljussi01> bdizzle: have you got the java plugin installed though?
<eviljussi01> !info sun-java6-plugin
<bdizzle> ok
<ubottu> sun-java6-plugin (source: sun-java6): The Java(TM) Plug-in, Java SE 6. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 6-16-0ubuntu1.9.04 (jaunty), package size 1 kB, installed size 100 kB
<bdizzle> hmm, apparently not
<eviljussi01> bdizzle: that confused me for ages... :D
<bdizzle> lol
<bdizzle> yeah, on how I could have the jre installed, but not the plugin?
<eviljussi01> bdizzle: pretty much what I thought too
<bdizzle> is it safe to remove: linux-headers-2.6.28-11 linux-headers-2.6.28-11-generic
<bdizzle> it claims the packages are no longer required
<eviljussi01> bdizzle: probably, but unless you are short of space, why bother?
<bdizzle> true
<bdizzle> !java
<ubottu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre or sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Please don't use Adept to install Java if you are on Kubuntu !Dapper
 * eviljussi01 is extra careful with apts claims of no longer required
<bdizzle> yeah, fair enough
<bdizzle> okay, why doesn't Java.com have a *.deb file for me to use?
<bdizzle> I'd rather not mess with alien to convert a .rpm package
<sollers> че за фигня со шрифтами в kde?  в гноме все норм было, а тут все кривое какое то
<eviljussi01> bdizzle: why are you getting it from there and not from apt?
<eviljussi01> !ru | sollers
<ubottu> sollers: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<sollers> ой)
<bdizzle> because I don't remember specifically which packages I need for java
<bdizzle> other than sun-java6-jre
<eviljussi01> bdizzle: I gave it to you before...
<eviljussi01> !info sun-java6-plugin
<ubottu> sun-java6-plugin (source: sun-java6): The Java(TM) Plug-in, Java SE 6. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 6-16-0ubuntu1.9.04 (jaunty), package size 1 kB, installed size 100 kB
<eviljussi01> bdizzle: ^
<bdizzle> okay, so just sun-java6-plugin and sun-java6-jre ?
<eviljussi01> well the plugin should pull the former...
<eviljussi01> but yeah, both of them
<freetime> can anybody help me with ntfs partition in kubuntu 9.04, after reboot when i try to acces ntfs partition it ask me for a password, can i do after reboot acces ntfs partition without introduction password
<Sicilia2> hi , i have problem with cdrom i can`t burn anything but i can read ,, that my problem with iso file http://fpaste.org/YaWD/
<Sicilia2> hi , i have problem with cdrom i can`t burn anything but i can read ,, that my problem with iso file http://fpaste.org/YaWD/ and this my dmesg http://fpaste.org/uqkE/
<Mo> Ah Kubuntu support at last
<Mo> @ Room Is there a protocol for requesting help, or should I just ask a question?
<Tm_T> Mo: just ask question, with details, preferably in one line if possible
<Tm_T> and be patient then, hopefully someone can help, but it might take some time
<Mo> Very new to (K)ubuntu, just installed, not seeing desktop/homebar; otherwise functional, web troubleshoot not successful
 * Poker[4w4y] iS Aw4y , Catch me, if u Can: Gone away for now
<Tm_T> Mo: which version did you install? 9.04 (Jaunty Jackalope) ?
<Mo> yes
<Tm_T> !away > Poker[4w4y]
<ubottu> Poker[4w4y], please see my private message
<Tm_T> Mo: hmm, so what have you on your desktop, only wallpaper? or just black screen with cursor?
<Mo> wallpaper with pointer; there are apparently reported cases of this exact thing, though the solutions were either unclear to me (I executed them incorrectly) or not relevant
<James147> Mo: Can you right click on the desktop?
<Mo> yes
<James147> Mo: Click add panel if its there
<Mo> did that, I have a floating blue box
<James147> Mo: Floating? not attacked to a screen edge?
<James147> attached ^^
<Mo> apologies, it is attached
<Tm_T> Mo: ah, smells like you have to get new "default settings" for plasma to me
<James147> mo: that is then panel (or taskbar) in kde 4 you can add widgets to it to get it to behave like it would is windows or how ever you want
<Mo> I was afraid (judging by screenshots I've seen compared to my background image) that I'm only looking at a portion of the screen, since the image of the white dots seems truncated
<James147> Mo: if you dont have many settings you can try deleting ~/.kde  to remove all kde settings and restore your desktop to default
<Mo> and the mouse cursor does not halt on 2 screen edges
<Mo> ok how might I do that?
<Mo> I have no settings
<James147> Mo: best way to delete ~/.kde is to logout (kde saves settings on logout, so best to do it after you have logged out) then hit alt+crtl+F1 to switch to a virtual console (alt+ctrl+F7 to get back to gui) and log in
<James147> Mo: then type "rm -r ~/.kde"  without quotes to remove the .kde directory (you will not be able to recover it)
<James147> Mo: at least easaly :)
<Mo> ok..
<Mo> what do I do once it's removed?
<James147> Mo: alt+ctrl+F7 then login to the gui
<Mo> oh ok it auto reinstalls the directory?
<James147> Mo: kde will construct .kde if you dont have one with the default settings
<Mo> ok
<Mo> Seems to have helped James, I have a "desktop folder" plate with Home and Trash icons, but still no "taskbar"
<Mo> again, I suspect I'm looking at the upper left quadrant of the screen
<Mo> and that it's cutting off the other parts
<Mo> windows open in what would be the center (the lower right for me) and the background image looks as if it's the upper right I'm seeing
<avihayb__> mo, if you press alt-f1, does the K-menu pops up?
<Mo> ah interesting only in the lower left corner, I get an unmovable box (seems to be the Widows-esque Start Bar, but again, truncated as if I'm only seeing the upper left quadrant
<Mo> of the screen that is
<James147> Mo: See if the resalution is set correctly... press alt+F2 and type "systemsettings" then hit enter
<James147> Mo: the click display
<Mo> def not set correctly
<James147> Mo: can you set it in that window?
<Mo> completely fixed
<Mo> thank you very much
<James147> Mo: Your welcome
<Mo> it was as I suspected - I was looking at the top corner haha
 * Sicilia2 Every BoDy sTand uP , Im bAck
<Sicilia2> hi , i have problem with cdrom i can`t burn anything but i can read ,, that my problem with iso file http://fpaste.org/YaWD/ and this my dmesg http://fpaste.org/uqkE/
<Mo> hello; Kubuntu (9.04 latest) keeps resetting my screen Resolution upon login... How can I make this Permanent?
<Mo> I've seen this very issue listed as a bug... but that seems odd to me since it's rather simple
<Mo> anyone here?
<James147> Mo: might have to edit your xorg.conf file, or as a workaround running krandrtray might work
<Mo> ok I'll explore this thanks
<freetime>   can anybody tell me how in lubuntu after reboot acces a ntfs partition without enterd a password
<Proversus> hallo
<ikonia> freetime: do you mean ubuntu ?
<BluesKaj> Hiyas
<ubuntu> linux 4 ever
<ubuntu> linux and kde ftw bye guys :)))
<stefan_> !ufw
<ubottu> Ubuntu, like any other linux  distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Uncomplicated_Firewall_ufw), or 'iptables' (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo). GUI applications such as Firestarter/Gufw (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE) also exist
<stefan__> !ufw
<ubottu> Ubuntu, like any other linux  distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Uncomplicated_Firewall_ufw), or 'iptables' (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo). GUI applications such as Firestarter/Gufw (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE) also exist
<avihayb_> !info guarddog
<ubottu> guarddog (source: guarddog): firewall configuration utility for KDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.6.0-2.1ubuntu3 (jaunty), package size 506 kB, installed size 1548 kB
<stikonas> Ridelll: after latest libqtindicate-qt upgrade on Kubuntu 9.10, Konversation no longer works. It tries to load libindicate-qt.so.0 but only libindicate-qt.so.1 is available
<Pici> stikonas: Karmic/9.10 support is in #ubuntu+1
<stikonas> sorry
<fatih> hey guys. i am using kubuntu 9.04. i installed latest nvidia driver(190 beta) and it shows 50 hz and my eyes are really tired now. i read forums about 50 hz problem i havent solved my problem. can you help me? thanks
<slow-motion> hi
<starcraft-ntbk> I'm back
<starcraft-ntbk> oh not bt team, hehe.
<Kubusticaz> !karmic
<ubottu> Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic WILL break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<privato> ola
<apfelmus> möchte aus windows thunderbird nach kubuntu kontact nachrichten importieren, kann jmd helfen?
<genii-around> !de | apfelmus
<ubottu> apfelmus: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<meitnerium> hi i want to download this: http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php/RocKer+Audio+Player+?content=108300 but if i click on the download button i only get a picture of the player can someone help me?
<James147> meitnerium: thats only a brainstorm... it dosent actually exist yet
<meitnerium> James147:  oh damn it looks nice thank you
<shrey> how to i telnet in kubuntu with my phone.
<shrey> i used to telnet in windows by just typing "telnet 192.168.16.2". but its not working in kubuntu ? why ?
<megametres> what happen ? do you have any error ?
<shrey> no error..but nothing happens..
<shrey> how do i know ip of my phone by which i can telnet it..
<shrey> i have konsole installed in it.
<megametres> ifconfig
<megametres> do your network is well configured ? ( the same as in windows ? )
<shrey> it says connection refused.
<megametres> maybe you have to specified the port
<megametres> anyway I have to go... good luck
<IP-v6> hi! can i use exaile player on kubuntu ?
<javier> UNA AYUDA ENORME NECESITO
<javier> PARA INSTALAR LOS CONTROLADORES VIA DE VIDEO EN MI KUBUNTU
<Pici> !es | javier
<ubottu> javier: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<Skarpz> keyboard stopped working in kde and am wondering how to fix it. Using gnome now to get here.
<Skarpz> anyone able to help?
<eshat> Hi all,... can't amarok 2.1 read covers from id3 tag ?
<geekback> hey guys my nvidia drivers arent being used...do any1 know how to fix this
<Hetor`> hey, does anyone know how to chanage wallpaper in kubuntu netbook remix 9.10 alpha6? Asked in #ubuntu+1 already but they are idlers.
<slow-motion> bye
<geekback> hey anyone willing to helpout in here???
<James147> geekback: Cant you enable them in "Hardware Drivers"?
<Skarpz> keyboard stopped working in kde and am wondering how to fix it
<geekback> James147 no when i click on enable nothing happens..i restarted n nothing
<James147> geekback: try running nvidia-settings as root
<James147> geekback: Not sure but i think it lets you activate them if they arent alerady
<Skarpz> Does anyone know what's wrong with kde when I can't use my keyboard in it?
<genii-around> Skarpz: Is it some Bluetooth keyboard like Logitech MX5500 ?
<Skarpz> it's not bluetooth
<Skarpz> just a normal keyboard
<rythan> I am using Kubuntu 9,04 and I am trying to setup Conky however I keep getting font not found error with xftfont. Can anyone tell me why?
<Skarpz> genii-around: works fine in gnome
<genii-around> Skarpz: Hm, no idea offhand then
<Skarpz> oh dang
<anoneemouse> hi... Xorg is using a lot of cpu: 20+ % . How can i fix it?
<anoneemouse> it started doing this yesterday... and its making everything panfully slow
<anoneemouse> plasma and kwin also joins the party with 15-17% cpu usage
<navetz> guys I need some help I am getting this error when trying to upgrade to kde4.3
<navetz> http://pastebin.com/me2bb37f
<Mamarok> navetz: you can do the following:
<Mamarok> sudo dpkg -i --force-overwrite /var/cache/apt/archives/kdebase-runtime_4%3a4.3.1-0ubuntu1~jaunty1~ppa2_i386.deb
<Mamarok> just copy-paste that line
<navetz> Mamarok: I got these errors http://pastebin.com/m3b0a14d5
<hallowname> navetz: learn to use dpkg. or apt. you have a 'broken' ppa repo added. or a repo with a 'broken' package. 'sudo dpkg -i --force /var/cache/apt/archives/kdebase-runtime_4%3a4.3.1-0ubuntu1~jaunty1~ppa2_i386.deb' should fix your problem. if #kubuntu and a thousand years of reading wont...
 * hallowname grumbles... *pufffpufff*
<Mamarok> ouch
<Mamarok> hallowname: behave, please!
<navetz> err still not working :S
<Mamarok> navetz: run dpkg --configure -a and try again
<navetz> i get this error now http://pastebin.com/m3b0a14d5
<navetz> okay
<anoneemouse> >
<anoneemouse> whenever i enter the sideways arrow charcter in kubuntu i get |
<navetz> Mamarok: that got rid of my error :) now I just need to sudo apt-get update then sudo apt-get install ?
<Mamarok> navetz: the first is ok, the second should be sudo apt-get upgrade
<anoneemouse> the opposite of the < character
<navetz> Mamarok:  okay. It says Unmet dependencies. Try using -f (should I do this?
<robin0800> anoneemouse wrong keybord in settings
<Mamarok> anoneemouse: check your keyboard settings in systemsettings
<anoneemouse> its even happening in amarok and in quassel
<anoneemouse> err... but why are applications outputting things incorrectly
<anoneemouse> like in amarok it corrupts the lyrics display
<anoneemouse> because it screws up the closing tags in the html :/
<Mamarok> navetz: well, read what the output tells you :)
<Mamarok> anoneemouse: configure your keyboard correctly first
<navetz> Mamarok: got it :) I have to go thanks so much for the help
<Mamarok> navetz: you are welcome :)
<anoneemouse> where do i check my keyboard settings?
<anoneemouse> in keyboard i can only see repeat rate and shortcuts
<Mamarok> anoneemouse: I just told you earlier: in the system settings
<Mamarok> not in keyboard, in language
<Mamarok> reginal & language more precisely
<anoneemouse> keyboard layout?
<Mamarok> regional*
<Mamarok> anoneemouse: well, yes
<anoneemouse> keybaord layouts are disabled
<Mamarok> well, then enable it
<Mamarok> it's just a radio button
<anoneemouse> what should i set it to?
<Hosein-mec> hi , is there any new " splash screen " for kubuntu 9.10 alpha 6 like ubuntu ? ==>> http://news.softpedia.com/images/extra/LINUX/large/ubuntu910alpha6-large_000.jpg
<Mamarok> anoneemouse: jow should I know? I don't know your regiional and language settings, nor did you tell us what keyboard layout you have
<Mamarok> Hosein-mec: please ask in #ubuntu+1, all Karmic questions go there
<nado> hi
<nado> did anybody manage to integrate pidgin into plasma's new notification thingy?
<Mamarok> nado: I bet that is a karmic question, right? then please see /topic
<nado> Mamarok: what does karmic mean?
<Mamarok> nado: what Kubuntu version do you use?
<nado> just kubuntu 9.04
<nado> i simply prefer pidgin to kopete
<Mamarok> well, I don't use pidgin, as it is a gnome application, sorry
<nado> but it kinda bugs me that notifications don't fit the rest of the system
<nado> hmm, i figured...
<Mamarok> nado: well, that is supposed to work in the next version
<anoneemouse> nope still have ||
<nado> Mamarok: really? where did you get that information?
<nado> it would be great
<Mamarok> anoneemouse: again, you didn't tell me your language nor did you tell me the keyboard you have, please check the options there
<Mamarok> nado: that is in the devel lists :)
<anoneemouse> za generic 105 key
<anoneemouse> its a genius slimstart keybaord... pretty basic... language is english
<Mamarok> what does za stand for?
<nado> Mamarok: thanks, guess i'll have to wait then...
<anoneemouse> south africa
<genii-around> Mamarok: zaire?
<Mamarok> ok, and there is a special keyboard laout for it?
<nado> bye folks
<Mamarok> layout*
<anoneemouse> nope
<Mamarok> well, then just set a generic keyboard, and check if the mapping is correct on your keyboard, you need to play around a little with the options
<jshultz> i removed my second monitor, sudo nvidia-settings to reset x.conf back to normal. but when i zoom out it still looks like i have two monitors.
<jshultz> any idea how i can fix that?
<anoneemouse> I played around... i think its outputting the wrong character...  i dont think it has anything to do with my kb layout
<anoneemouse> i tried changing it to us aswell... nothing helps
<Mamarok> anoneemouse: I haven't seen that before, basic installation?
<Mamarok> I don't have the same keyboard here, so I can't test
<Mamarok> and of course not the same layout
<anoneemouse> yeah... only thing i did differently was upgrade to 4.3
<Mamarok> anoneemouse: what is your basic layout? us or uk?
<anoneemouse> i noticed th problem in quassel... but thought thats how it outputs nicknames
<anoneemouse> za
<anoneemouse> za is much like uk though
<Mamarok> so there is a special layout? you said there wasn't
<Mamarok> well, then use the uk layout
<Mamarok> and check the different other keyboards in the list, sometimes what one thinks to be standard is not
<Mamarok> try the 104 keys for instance
<genii-around> anoneemouse: You might want to try from Konsole:  sudo dpkg-reconfigure -plow console-setup           and leave most stuff at its defaults (like how many tty to use, fonts etc) and just change keyboard from there. Changes won't take effect til after next reboot, however
<anoneemouse> the problem isnt everywhere... plasma notifications look right
<Mamarok> anoneemouse: so it is the screen output that shows wrong, but only in certain apps?
<Mamarok> anoneemouse: make sure you have all the kdebase-* and plasma packages installed, wild guess
<anoneemouse> yeah
<anoneemouse> and only sometimes... amarok isnt doing it now
<anoneemouse> but quassel does it always
<Mamarok> anoneemouse: only sometimes?
<Mamarok> I don't understand
<anoneemouse> yeah the amarok lyrics applet was doing it... now it isnt doing it
<anoneemouse> hold on im going to restart quassel and see if the kb layout thing worked
<anoneemouse> brb
<Mamarok> anoneemouse: so you talk about output from an application, not keys you stroke on the keyboard?
<genii-around> If the lyrics are in another character set.... <sips>
<anoneemouse> yeah... both
<anoneemouse> i cant type it nor can i see it
<anoneemouse> what do you see when i type it though : >>
<Mamarok> anoneemouse: what did you upgrade from 4.2 to 4.3.1 or just from 4.3.0?
<anoneemouse> first from 4.2 to 4.3 then to 4.3.1
<anoneemouse> but the problem was around even before that...
<Mamarok> anoneemouse: because there has been some package renaming from 4.2 to 4.3, make sure you have all plasma packages and all kdebase packages
<Mamarok> so aptitude search kdebase tells you what is installed and what is missing
<anoneemouse> ok does i mean installed?
<Mamarok> anoneemouse: if you have an i in front then it is installed
<anoneemouse> http://nopaste.org/p/a3c7eP3TO
<Mamarok> looks ok to me
<Mamarok> kdebase and kdebase-workspace are metapackages, you don't need those
<krushia> does ubuntu have a command to configure init services?
<krushia> like rc-update or rc-config in gentoo
<genii-around> krushia: update-rc.d
<genii-around> krushia: You might also find it helpful to know that runlevels 2,3,4 and 5 are identical
<krushia> genii-around: thanks
 * yacin_away is away: Gone away for now
<frost_> hey folks, anyone here awesome with RAID card installs?
<jshultz> i removed my 2nd monitor from my laptop today. i also did a sudo nvidia-settings to remove the monitor from X. however, when i click on zoom out, it still shows the wallpaper, etc. for the 2nd window. how can i get rid of that?
<Alcapond> Hi - I am just trying to install new plasmoids via the add-mechanism provided by the "Add Widgets" Dialogue - but after adding the plasmoids to my dashboard they all show an error like: "This object could not be created for the following reason: Could not create a python (or ruby, etc.) ScriptEngine for the XYZ widget." What do I have to do?
<krushia> jshultz: sure you aren't confusing multiple displays with plasma "activities"?
<hvoironnais> salut
<jshultz> i was wondering.
<jshultz> when i zoom out i see this:
<jshultz> 2 rows of desktops totalling 4 all together.
<jshultz> there's 2 desktops on each row. the top two have seperate wall papers from the bottom two. but they have the same dimensions as my two seperate monitors were
<krushia> jshultz: by "zoom out" do you mean the screen you get to by clicking the plasma icon in top right, then "zioom out"?
<jshultz> exactly
<krushia> yeah, those are plasma activities
<jshultz> how do i remove the extras?
<krushia> basically separate "plasma desktops" or arrangements of widgets
<krushia> you can right-click and there should be a remove option
<krushia> may have to unlock first
<jshultz> i did. so success
<jshultz> so=no
 * nathan7 sees a jshultz 
<nathan7> !context
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about context
<nathan7> Darn.
<BluesKaj> karmic to karmic networking sucks
<jshultz> i was able to remove the bottom row
<jshultz> but i still have the top row
<jshultz> which looks like how i originally had my desktop setup with two monitors. one is 16:9 which is my laptop and the other was more square like the external one i had hooked up.
<krushia> jshultz: okay, i just did it here. i think it is a bit awkward, perhaps buggy
<krushia> try switching to the one you want to remove
<krushia> add a widget to it
<krushia> then zoom out and switch back to your "primary"
<krushia> then zoom out again
<krushia> and there should be a red X below the one you want to remove
<krushia> if that makes any sense
<jshultz> yes. i'll try it right now
<krushia> basically, it looks like there MAY be a bug where you cannot remove a plasma activity unless there is a widget on it
<krushia> also, it needs to be "unlocked" and not the current activity
<krushia> definately room for improvement :P
<krushia> just kep playing around and eventually that red x will show up
<Alcapond> Hi - I am just trying to install new plasmoids via the add-mechanism provided by the "Add Widgets" Dialogue - but after adding the plasmoids to my dashboard they all show an error like: "This object could not be created for the following reason: Could not create a python (or ruby, etc.) ScriptEngine for the XYZ widget." What do I have to do?
<store> anyone know of a good wireless channel for windows?
<store> channel that deals with wireless card
<store> nevermind - found it
<mirza> hi, can anyone tell me if Kubuntu Karmic will have x based splash animation ? like ubuntu has in alpha 6 ?
<genii-around> mirza: #ubuntu+1 is also #kubuntu+1 , so perhaps enquire there
<mirza> thnx for an answer, ill go and ask :)
<yacin> quit
 * yacin_away is away: Gone away for now
<genii-around>  /msg ubottu Hello
<sldmd> how does one switch from debian to kbuntu
<sldmd> using debian kde
<sldmd> ?
<Terminus_Est> How to connect to internet with modem huawei e226 in kubuntu 9.04 using the network manager? Thanks in advance!
<uga> Terminus_Est: not sure if the network manager supports ppp since it's ages I haven't used it, but if it does, it should be straightforward following http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=772412&highlight=huawei+usb+e226
<uga> Terminus_Est: those modems are seen by your PC like a serial port
<uga> so you need to use a point to point protocol to adapt networking on top of that
<uga> therefore the need of PPP
<uga> iirc I used kppp back then for that
<Terminus_Est> uga: hmmm ok
<Terminus_Est> I will try that, thanks!
<uga> good luck and sorry that I cannot help much
<Terminus_Est> but wait, where i put the dns address?
<Terminus_Est> I remember that there is any field to put that
<noaXess> !info awk
<ubottu> Package awk does not exist in jaunty
<noaXess> !search awk
<ubottu> Found: packages, awk
<uga> Terminus_Est: kppp should have one field for that
<Terminus_Est> uga: ok thanks!
<uga> Terminus_Est: http://marcelgagne.com/images/kppp_new_account.jpg
<uga> there's a "DNS" tab in it as you can see in the screenie
<uga> noaXess: try "gawk" (GNU awk)
<noaXess> uga: found it :)
<hukhir> hello
<hukhir> anybody here to help
<hukhir> anyone tried wubi installer on windows
<avihayb_> could be...
<hukhir> i have a problem
#kubuntu 2009-09-19
<hukhir> i created new partition G: formated it with fat32 .... then
<hukhir> i installed wubi on it next time when it restarts
<hukhir> boom stucked
<hukhir> i am new to linux pls help
<hukhir> my os i used to install wubi is xp sp3
<avihayb_> is winxp sp3 still working?
<hukhir> yes
<hukhir> it is working
<hukhir> ubuntu doesnt work
<hukhir> i tried to install ubuntu using wubi installer
<avihayb_> well, it could be a glitch, I've red a blog report on wubi installation that said that it only started to work after a few boot attempts
<avihayb_> *read
<hukhir> it failed
<hukhir> oh let me get u the error message wait....
<navetz> how do i remove the amarok database?
<navetz> i forget where it is
<navetz> and is there any way to undo amarok organize collection?
<avihayb_> btw, if you are giveing wubi it's own partition, why not install a normal ext partition?
<hukhir> the error is formatting swap disk space in partition #1 host/ubuntu/..... 0% and it waits forever
<avihayb_> navetz: I'm guessing .kde/share  or .kde/config, something alog those lines
<hukhir> i waited for 3 hours it is still 0% lol
<avihayb_> wird
<avihayb_> I don't remember that phaze, I rarely install wubi. anyone else can help?
<hukhir> do u use windows xp
<avihayb_> yhe, I have it on a virtual machine, I rarly use it
<hukhir> what method do u use toinstall ubuntu on xp?
<hukhir> i want to install it in my real HDD not virtual pls help
<avihayb_> well, I use the desktop install cd
<navetz> can someone please help me fix my sound?
<navetz> i cant listen to two things at once
<navetz> example: youtube and amarok
<navetz> if i start one, i have to restart x before i can use the other
<Anarch> After most recent Hardy upgrade, cannot bring up network: SIOCSIFFLAGS: Cannot assign requested address ... but net config unchanged for many months.  Have been googling all day.  IPs are static.  `ifconfig` says it's /up/ but it can't ping its router.  `route -n` is OK.  Ideas?
<Fanfare> Hi Folks, where do i find default background image of plasma widgets? Those Circles from Air theme?
<avihayb_> Anarch: I recommand you try runing from another OS or a live CD just to check that it isn't the hardware's fault. other then that I have no ideas
<Anarch> avihayb_: Trying a livecd is not a bad idea.  I will.
<avihayb_> Fanfare: I've installed kde3 and it stores them in /opt/kde3/share/wallpapers/    I'm guessing kde4's folder isn't all that different
<Fanfare> avihayb_: ill check, but i dont mean the bubbles but the cycles
<avihayb_> I beg your pardon?
<Fanfare> avihayb_: not the desktop wallpaper. I m looking for the background of most plasma widgets.
<avihayb_> oh
<avihayb_> I suggest you ask google how to create a plasma theme
<Fanfare> avihayb_: good idea, thx
<Anarch> avihayb_: When I boot a livecd I have no working net.  It's been so long since I did this I'm not sure what I should see.  eth0:avahi has a link-local address, but that doesn't let me ping my router, which is 192.168.1.1.  I have no IPv4 address on eth0 though I do have IPv6.
<Anarch> What /should/ happen when a Hardy livecd is booted on a system hooked up to a BEFSR41 router?
<avihayb_> try to request an adress from your dhcp server: sudh dhclient
<avihayb_> if you have eth:avahi then you were assigned an address in the 164.186.0.0 range (or something like that)
<avihayb_> *"sudo dhclient"
<avihayb_> and that means that you faild to get an address from a dhcp server
<Ev0luti0n_> hello folks!
<ArCCoZ> Hi
<Ev0luti0n_> Is anybody having problems with enabling compiz effects on kubuntu 9.04?
<W4gn3r> Ev0luti0n_: why would you do that?
<Ev0luti0n_> Because i like it...
<Ev0luti0n_> I am talking about the desktop effects
<Ev0luti0n_> that come embedded with kde
<Ev0luti0n_> tells me that xcomposite and x.... are not installed
<Ev0luti0n_> can't solve this thing!
<Ev0luti0n_> searched everywhere online
<W4gn3r> imo kwin = compiz
<avihayb_> in kubuntu, the embedded compositor system is kwin's
<avihayb_> compiz is an "external" system
<Ev0luti0n_> erm
<Ev0luti0n_> sorry for the confusion i am newbie
<Ev0luti0n_> "compositing is not supported on your system. Required X extensions (xcomposite and xdamage) are not available"
<Ev0luti0n_> I tried searching around for packages to install this manually with no luck
<avihayb_> you are in the right place, no need to apologize. may I dare guess that you have an intel grafix card?
<avihayb_> *graphics
<Ev0luti0n_> also checked on ubuntu foruns, google... did everything i found on the forum regarding this problem and nothing
<W4gn3r> just go to system configuration -> Desktop  -> All effects, and play with those options
<W4gn3r> you'll forget compiz in no time
<Ev0luti0n_> avihayb_: XFX geforce 8800 gts 650mb
<Ev0luti0n_> *640mb
<Ev0luti0n_> W4gn3r: i can't access those tabs|
<Ev0luti0n_> *!
<W4gn3r> are you saying that you can't activate the kwin effects?
<Ev0luti0n_> yes!
<W4gn3r> or just compiz?
<Ev0luti0n_> kwin effects
<avihayb_> ok, wird, when I installed compiz, I didn't encounter thease dependency problems
<W4gn3r> oh
<Ev0luti0n_> the tabs are unaccessible
<avihayb_> even after you click enable effects?
<Ev0luti0n_> i can't click because the tabs are gray
<Ev0luti0n_> i can't access them
<Ev0luti0n_> Been like this all the time
<W4gn3r> he is not talking about the tabs
<W4gn3r> but the option to activate the effects
<Ev0luti0n_> also gray
<W4gn3r> lol
<Ev0luti0n_> or unavailable, if you prefer
<W4gn3r> did you install the nvidia proprietary driver?
<Ev0luti0n_> yes i did
<Ev0luti0n_> haven't uninstalled it to try it out though
<Ev0luti0n_> Do you think it conflicts with kwins?
<W4gn3r> my brother had a problem like that before
<W4gn3r> with his audio instead
<W4gn3r> reinstalling the driver won't solve
<Ev0luti0n_> hmm
<Ev0luti0n_> audio never gave any problems!
<W4gn3r> if you're having a problem with driver
<W4gn3r> then recompiling the module seems to solve
<W4gn3r> but idk how to do that
<W4gn3r> I just installed the new kernel in his computer
<Ev0luti0n_> :|
<W4gn3r> then nvidia modules were compiled during the process
<Ev0luti0n_> that's too advanced for me
<W4gn3r> just open the konsole
<W4gn3r> and type sudo apt-get upgrade
<W4gn3r> see if there are some packages that can't be upgraded
<Ev0luti0n_> there are
<Ev0luti0n_> but are referent to mplayer
<W4gn3r> weird
<W4gn3r> type this
<W4gn3r> echo $(uname -r)
<W4gn3r> could you paste the output here?
<Ev0luti0n_> 2.6.28.11
<W4gn3r> you mean 2.6.28.11-generic
<robin0800> 2.6.31-10-generic here
<W4gn3r> lol
<W4gn3r> robin0800: are you sure?
<Ev0luti0n_> yes
<W4gn3r> 31.10
<W4gn3r> mine is 2.6.28.15
<W4gn3r> Ev0luti0n_: actually there IS a new version for your kernel
<robin0800> W4gn3r, this is alpha 6 from yesterday
<Ev0luti0n_> O.o
<Ev0luti0n_> i don't think i wan't to try to update to a new version
<W4gn3r> robin0800: I was wondering that
<Ev0luti0n_> last time i tried to install the new KDE version, and that is a simple thing, i fucked everything up
<W4gn3r> Ev0luti0n_: it isn't a beta
<Ev0luti0n_> couldn't reinstall it
<Ev0luti0n_> and had to reinstall kubuntu
<Ev0luti0n_> so.... only when 9.10 is out
<Ev0luti0n_> :)
<W4gn3r> it's just KDE isn't updating correctly
<W4gn3r> I had the same problem updating it
<Ev0luti0n_> ohh
<Ev0luti0n_> thought it was me...
<Ev0luti0n_> although i found it strange, cuz i did everything ok
<W4gn3r> its because some packages are blocked
<W4gn3r> so you don't get the full KDE
<W4gn3r> you see that by doing sudo apt-get upgrade like I told you to do it before
<robin0800> Ev0luti0n just use aptitude and safe-upgrade
<Ev0luti0n_> but i added manually the required software sources
<Ev0luti0n_> and then forced the upgrade
<W4gn3r> idk about that, here I installed every single blocked package manually
<W4gn3r> sudo apt-get upgrade
<W4gn3r> sudo apt-get install x
<W4gn3r> sudo apt-get upgrade
<W4gn3r> ...
<W4gn3r> until nothing else left
<Ev0luti0n_> hmm
<W4gn3r> have no fear
<W4gn3r> the worst thing that could even happen
<Ev0luti0n_> is loosing everything
<Ev0luti0n_> lol
<Ev0luti0n_> not anymore
<Ev0luti0n_> :P
<W4gn3r> you can boot your live-CD, run Quassel and come here again
<Ev0luti0n_> god no!
<Ev0luti0n_> I HATE QUASSEL
<W4gn3r> -.-'
<Ev0luti0n_> konversation here
<W4gn3r> I never tried it before
<W4gn3r> Quassel come with KDE
<Ev0luti0n_> not mention i miss mIRC so much
<W4gn3r> well, I like Quassel
<robin0800> Ev0luti0n_ I hate Xchat
<avihayb_> wine should be able to deal with mIRC...
<W4gn3r> good point
<Ev0luti0n_> avihayb_: doesn't work properly
<Ev0luti0n_> i used Invision
<Ev0luti0n_> :)
<Ev0luti0n_> best script ever made
<W4gn3r> what version of wine did you try?
<Ev0luti0n_> the last one
<W4gn3r> from SVN?
<W4gn3r> Wine 1.1.29
<W4gn3r> ?
<Ev0luti0n_> can't tell
<Ev0luti0n_> tried it a few months ago
<Ev0luti0n_> 3 or 4
<Ev0luti0n_> +/-
<robin0800> Ev0luti0n_ I do think though that there is no perfect irc client I liked hydra in windows
<Ev0luti0n_> :|
<W4gn3r> you're more advanced than I thought!
<Ev0luti0n_> hydra? never heard of it!
<Ev0luti0n_> W4gn3r: who? me?
<W4gn3r> exactly
<Ev0luti0n_> lulz
<W4gn3r> most users don't know how to add wine repositories to the package manager
<W4gn3r> believe me, I was one
<W4gn3r> =P
<Ev0luti0n_> Im using linux since Jan/09. Tried ubuntu first but i didn't enjoyed gnome, but it was when i tryed kubuntu, after seeing some screenshots that i got in love
<robin0800> http://www.hydrairc.com/
<W4gn3r> it's based on mIrc
<Ev0luti0n_> the thing that get's me the most is the huge amount of shell commands
<Ev0luti0n_> and the 1000000000000000000000000000000000001 variants that exist
<Ev0luti0n_> X.x
<Ev0luti0n_> hydra seems interesting!
<Ev0luti0n_> but, what do you think of this:
<W4gn3r> it depends on what you do within your system
<W4gn3r> my brother uses it normally
<W4gn3r> and don't even know when I say "konsole"
<Ev0luti0n_> crap!
<Ev0luti0n_> can't find no decent invision screenshot
<W4gn3r> http://www.dnfclan.com/images/irc/mIRC5.jpg
<mostafa_> can anyone help me I get this error when i want to transfer a file via bluetooth
<mostafa_> Couldn't execute command: nautilus --no-default-window "obex://[00:1F:00:BA:0E:8F]"
<aziz> hi, I'm trying to edit a video with kdenlive, I'm basically extracting two short pieces from a long video and join them together. but the rendered result is always bad, the sound crackles and the resolution sucks.
<aziz> I suspect that it's because of the encoding format of the original video, which is vp6f
<aziz> ffmpeg can only decode flv videos encoded in vp6f, but it can't encode in that format...
<aziz> Even if I use mp4 encoding, the rendered video is still a piece of crap.
<Ev0luti0n_> can't help you..
<avihayb_> I sometimes use VLC to convert .flv files, but results varry from good to useless
<blafard> i have an hfs+ drive that automounts read-only.  I understand that this may be because of journaling.  How do I tell if journaling is enabled on my drive?
<Mo> the resolution keeps resetting for me on the desktop upon login...
<Mo> does anyone know how to fix this?
<DTsan> i'm gonna stab Kaffine in the face!
<DTsan> what is the best way to watch a DVD in 8.04?
<robin0800> DTsan vlc
<DTsan> can i get that with adept?
<DTsan> !vlc
<ubottu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS2 (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<DTsan> that doesn't realy help me...
<DTsan> nvm, already found it
<albertl> hey guys somebody know how to add/remove time zones in kubuntu's clock?
<DTsan> anything i need to do to get DVDs to play, or will it just work out of the box?
<robin0800> try sudo aptitude install vlc
<DTsan> albertl: to display multiple times in the clock?
<albertl> DTsan: yeap
<DTsan> you running kde 3 or 4?
<robin0800> you may need thrir decription libary depending on the dvd
<albertl> DTsan: kde 4
<DTsan> i know you can add multiple clocks to the panel, not sure if you can change the time for each one
<DTsan> robin0800: how might i obtain that?
<robin0800> its on their site as a deb file
<DTsan> ok
<DTsan> trying with out it now
<albertl> DTsan: I already have like three different time zones but i want to get rid of some of them but can't find the way to do that
<DTsan> to remove the clocks from the panel?
<albertl> no, see, when i put the mouse over the clock i got a pop up message that shows different time zones... i got like four but just want two... so i got two time zones i wanna remove
<DTsan> oh, that...crap...i don't remember how to change that...
 * DTsan gives VLC the finger for completely locking up his computer
<DTsan> bah, i'd rather hook up my PS2 than fight with my comp for this crap -_-
<DTsan> well i'm off, laterz
<albertl> DTsan: well i've just figured out a way to solve it. just removing the clock and setting it up again thanks DTsan
<robin0800> DTsan http://download.videolan.org/pub/libdvdcss/1.2.9/deb/
<el_> Whenever I download something really fast (doesn't matter which program I use for downloading) then all other programs (web browser, irc, ...) will timeout.
<el_> How can I get better bandwidth management?
<blafard> i have an hfs+ drive that automounts read-only.  I understand that this may be because of journaling.  How do I tell if journaling is enabled on my drive?
<freaky[t]_> hi all, i got a question ... is the kubuntu package manager (forgot its name) not installed by default anymore?
<el_> freaky[t]_: The new package manager is called KPackageKit
<el_> and that one is installed by default
<freaky[t]_> el_: ah ok ... yes i noticed ;D
<freaky[t]_> thank you :)
<Mo> Is it "worth" it to install mozilla Firefox?
<freaky[t]_> i wanna have google chrome  ;D
<Mo> I'm a huge FF fan on windoze
<Mo> but I'm worried about the memory leaks
<Mo> on this Kubuntu net-book style
<el_> Dunno. I couldn't live without it. But I have 6GB ram, so losing 200MB to FF is not a big problem for me ;)
<baron86> Hello.. I am looking for a weather widget. I need a simple thing just for the temperature and the sunshine.. Does anyone know sth?
<z3r0> hi all
<baron86> I want a weather gadget plz anyone can help?
<el_> baron86: There are already two weather widgets, .. just add one of them to your desktop.
<baron86> I need a small one.. Those are ugly and terra.  I need a simple thing just for the temperature and the sunshine..
<TinasonFTW> anyone know if there is a way for me to do a network upgrade of jaunty kubuntu to karmic a6 kubuntu?
<Commissar_Mo> my RESOLUTION keeps getting reset upon login
<Commissar_Mo> Can I stop this?
<Commissar_Mo> anyone in here?
<Commissar_Mo> ...
<Commissar_Mo> ...
<Mo> My resolution keeps resetting - apparently this a known issue, but my attempts to follow known solutions have failed
<Mo> does anyone have a suggestion?
<robin0800> Mo set it in xorg.conf
<Mo> I think I tried that
<Mo> I'm not sure it worked...
<robin0800> Mo also you might have to adjust the virtual display size
<Mo> when I edit the xorg.conf I'm only given Keyboard nonsense
<Mo> I don't get to edit the resolutions...
<Mo> hm
<robin0800> Mo see ubuntu help
<robin0800> Mo or google
<Mo> I've tried that, it's rather confusing since most help is for Ubuntu
<robin0800> I think if you can set it in KDE somewhere in settings you can save your session so that should remember it
<freaky[t]_> hi all. i've installed the package for kde crystal icon set but the start button (KDE menu - lower left, like "Start" on windows) shows this left-arrow button. i can change it to some icons but not the ones i want ... any idea?
<freaky[t]_> the one i want would be the "KDE start here" button
<freaky[t]_> but when i select it it shows the left-arrow button instead ... what can be wrong with it? oO
<freaky[t]_> or, could ... ?
<Mo> wow
<Mo> has anyone had any resolution issues?
<Mo> anyone in here?
<Mo> is Ubuntu easier to use than Kubuntu? (I know the only difference are graphics based, but I'm having massive resolution issues...
<freaky[t]_> damn i want a working crystal icon theme :(
<baron86> Hello
<baron86> I want to update the KDE
<baron86> can someone help me?.. :P
<GinoMan> is there a way to install syslinux on ext4 on a flash drive?
<glick> excuse me, is it possible to open kmix in gnome?
<navetz> can anyone here help me fix my sound?
<liz_> wasn't there a way to sort packages by popularity?
<liz_> I'm not seeing this tool anymore, only synaptic
<Mamarok> liz_: I think it's in a separate package
<Mamarok> liz_: you need to install the popularity-contest package first
<liz_> I already have popcon installed
<liz_> does that mean the software to search by popularity is already installed as well?
<glick> does anyone have a quickcam pro 9000?
<liz_> I might have accidentally removed it from my kde menu or something, can someone check under system and see which package managers are there?
<Mamarok> liz_: depends on your KDE version and distribution, there is Adept, KPackageKit
<liz_> adept sounds right
<liz_> I guess it's not installed by default in 9.10
<liz_> or I uninstalled it somehow
<Mamarok> oh, you are on 9.10? Then you should ask in #ubuntu+1, all question regarding Karmic need to go there
<Mamarok> 9.10 uses KPackageKit AFAIK
<liz_> hmm, maybe adept is wrong anyway
<liz_> I looked at screen shots and it didn't look right
<eagles0513875> morning Mamarok
<Mamarok> there is no Adept im 9.10 anymore, please ask in #ubuntu+1
<Mamarok> hi eagles0513875
<Mamarok> liz_: also, the package manager is integrated in the system settings, look there
<liz_> yeah I checked there, nothing about popularity
<Mamarok> liz_: then please ask in #ubuntu+1, this channel here is not for alpha releases
<liz_> well I'm really just curious as to the name of the package manager I used in the stable version
<Mamarok> IIRC this popcon was a Gnome package anyway, so I guess it only works with Synaptic
<liz_> I hoped someone could check their menu and let me know the name
<Mamarok> liz_: define "stable" version?
<liz_> jaunty
<Mamarok> well, KPackageKit, it's integrated in System Settings
<Mamarok> the option there is called /Add/Remove Software
<glick> anyone have a quickcam pro 9000
<liz_> sigh, but there was another one I used K->applications->system just called "add remove software" or something, different from the integrated one
<liz_> oh well
<Mamarok> liz_: that *is* KPackageKit...
<Mamarok> told you so already
<liz_> you told me it was THE integrated one
<liz_> I said it was different than the integrated one
<lyh> who had  builed OS by self
<Mamarok> lyh: I doubt you will find many people here, Kubuntu comes with packages, so nothing to build
<lyh> eg. linux from scratch
<Mamarok> lyh: this is the Kubuntu support channel, maybe ask elsewhere?
<lyh> thanks
<Mamarok> you are welcome
<lyh> can you tell me where can i find
<Mamarok> lyh: not really, try asking Google for 'Linux from Scratch'
<liz_> the popularity sort feature has been removed says the +1 channel
<liz_> it was another package manager than confused people because it didn't have full listings
<liz_> they couldn't remember the name either, but sounds like it's no longer developed
<dereine> did someone tryed out nitrogen window style?
<dereine> if i set a setting nothing is changed here
<marius> sal
<marius> careva aici sa ma ajute si pe mine?
<Guest66241> sd\
<marius_> xc
<glicks> hey does anyone else have any problems recording from audacity?
<Iapyx20> I haven't used irc in ages. can someone pm me the instructions to set up auto sign-in
<bobleny> Howdy people!
<Iapyx20> hola.
<bobleny> Hey, I'm trying to boot off of an external hard drive, and am getting a grub error of 17. Any ideas on how to resolve the issue?
<bobleny> I didn't think so...
<eagles0513875> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<eagles0513875> bobleny: patience bud im sure someone here might know how but isnt around atm try checking the 2nd link
<bobleny> GRUB has long since killed any patience I once had for it... It just has to fight with me.
<eagles0513875> bobleny: try asking your issue in #grub channel
<Nenoooo>  hi , i want to install network manegar from cd , i have kubuntu 9.04 , how can i do it ? because i remove network manegar :S
<laeborg> hey
<laeborg> im trying to install openVPN-AS but I have a problem.
<laeborg> When it say I should go to http://myip.com:8443/admin it just shows a blank page
<eagles0513875> laeborg: is the service started
<gregor_> ping!
<laeborg> eagles0513875: yes, im tryin' to install it from repos now
<Mentis> hi all. after pulse audio update there is no sound from side speakers. But with new user and default ~/.kde4 they works. What i need to delete in ~/.kde4 to make it works for my user? I dont want to delete whole kde4 dir.
<glicks> does anyone here have a quickcam pro 9000?
<Mamarok> Mentis: what Kubuntu version are you talking about?
<Mentis> kubuntu karmic kde 4.3.1
<Mamarok> Mentis: then please ask in #ubuntu+1, Karmic questions should all go there
<Mentis> thx
<pqoi> personne ?
<glicks> does anyone here have a logitech quickcam pro 9000?
<jonathan__> hi
<jonathan__> ?
<jonathan__> ?
<jonathan__> hello
<jonathan__> anyone know how to change the font size at the login dialog?
<jonathan__> i see
<Mamarok> wow, so much patience...
<ssoommeetthhiinn> i am trying to boot kubuntu from a usb but it doesnt let me boot
<something132> no-one here? ill go #ubuntu then
<alt__> name Alt666
<Peace-> amarok 2 can handle mp3 player ?
<Peace-> i can't find out how to do this
<avihayb_> Peace-: just a sec
<avihayb_> !restricted formats| Peace-
<ubottu> Peace-: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Peace-> omg
<Peace-> mp3-players
<Peace-> like zen micro
<Peace-> devices that play mp3
<avihayb_> but basicly, you need to install one package, and it will give you flash, mp3 and win3d codec capability
<Peace-> not mp3
<avihayb_> ohhhhh
<avihayb_> don't know, me and amarok aren't the best of freinds, to say the least. I here there is an amarok channel here in freenode. you should check it out, might get better answers
<Peace-> ...
<Peace-> ty anyway but i am on amarok channel too
<avihayb_> :->
<Peace-> and... i have modify my udev rulez to ge my zen creative detected by the systemxD
<Peace-> for now i can use only gnomad2
<Primetime> hi
<Primetime> i need help i can not hear sound with kubuntu 8.10
<Primetime> i do not know why
<Peace-> MM?
<Peace-> alsamixer
<Peace-> put all at max
<Primetime> is alsamixer a other programm for sound ?
<Peace-> yes
<Primetime> ok i will install it
<Dekans> to upgrade to Karmic alpha 6, is it "kdesudo update-manager -d" ?
<Dekans> I don't manage to find on the wiki
<Peace-> !karmic
<ubottu> Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic WILL break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<Peace-> alsamixer should be already installed
<Peace-> audio issue are a kernel issue
<Peace-> driver good= no problem
<Primetime> hm now my boxes are working but my subwover doesn't make the bass ^^
<Peace-> driver bad = big problem
<jelen> bry
<Primetime> ah it works thx ^^
<Primetime> have a good day cya
<suman> Is there a KDEcontrol center in 8.10??
<rosco_y> Can anyone recommend a good ssh / telnet / ftp client?
<rosco_y> or maybe that doesn't make sense in Linux?
<rizwan> hello
<rizwan> any pointers on doing dual-head setup using Xinerama?
<rizwan> Im currently running nvidia 185.x.x with twinview (using nvidia panel).
<rizwan> not sure what advantages i'll get using Xinerama over TwinView but it seems to be more popular.
<rogerrabbitdidit> are this instructions valid for kubuntu?  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/rsync    it's saying /etc/xinit.d.... which is a folder i don't have
<BluesKaj> howdy all
<EagleScreen> rogerrabbitdidit: yes it is valid
<rogerrabbitdidit> i keep gee3tting ERROR: auth failed on module share.
<rogerrabbitdidit> i think i did something wrong
<rogerrabbitdidit> well, i followed the procedure to the letter.
<rogerrabbitdidit> i'm wondering if i was supposed to change where they put "user" with my username
<jonathan___> hi
<jonathan___> ?
<jonathan___> is anyone here?
<jonathan___> who can answer my kubuntu questions
<EagleScreen> !ask | jonathan___
<ubottu> jonathan___: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<jonathan___> ok right
<jonathan___> how do you adjust the font size at the login screen
<rogerrabbitdidit> got it
<rogerrabbitdidit> the supposed rsyncd.conf has you share a folder, /home/share.  that folder didn't exist
<jonathan___> the password ***** are too big and get cut... it looks duff
<jonathan___> ?
<jonathan___> !ask how do you change the font size on the login screen
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<jonathan___> !fs
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fs
<jonathan___> lol
<gigasoft> is kubuntu any good?
<jonathan___> are there any people active
<jonathan___> same as ubuntu
<jonathan___> with KDE
<simon__> hi
<jonathan___> hi simon
<jonathan___> can you answer my kubunutu questions
<BluesKaj> !login
<ubottu> use @login
<gigasoft> GNOME vs KDE ?!
<jonathan___> lol
<BluesKaj> @login
<ubottu> Error: Your hostmask doesn't match or your password is wrong.
<simon__> maybe
<BluesKaj> heh
<simon__> what's the question?
<jonathan___> how do you adjust the font size at the login screen?
<jonathan___> the ****** are to big and get cut... it looks a bit pants
<simon__> you must click at system settings
<BluesKaj> what's your scrn resolution ?
<jonathan___> eh
<jonathan___> its
<EagleScreen> jonathan___: set it uo in kdm configuration module in systemsettings
<jonathan___> 1920 x 1200
<simon__> yeah, thats ist
<simon__> thats it
<jonathan___> ?
<jonathan___> so im in that system settings
<EagleScreen> jonathan___: Systemsettings -> Advanced -> Login manager
<jonathan___> and i searched kdm
<jonathan___> got it
<jonathan___> lol
<jonathan___> then
<jonathan___> general
<jonathan___> change the general font size
<jonathan___> it wont let me edit the failure and greeting
<jonathan___> ok next question
<jonathan___> my Linux seems to not throttle my cpu
<jonathan___> is this possible in kubuntu
<jonathan___> and if so how to i set it up
<jonathan___> >?
 * yacin_away is away: Gone away for now
<BluesKaj> jonathan___, install cpufreq-utils and do a manpage on it in the terminal, it's quite self explanitory
<rogerrabbitdidit> how can i check the disk space usage of all drives on my machine?
<jonathan___> as in
<rogerrabbitdidit> df?
<BluesKaj> rogerrabbitdidit, df -h
<alexis> which kde4 program is ok to use dvb-t ?
<jonathan___> i need to sudo apt-get install cpufreq-utils
<rogerrabbitdidit> thanks BluesKaj
<EagleScreen> alexis: kaffeine
<BluesKaj> jonathan___, yes
<jonathan___> nice
<alexis> i use kubuntu jaunty, with kde 4.3
<EagleScreen> in jaunty kaffeine is a kde3 application
<alexis> when i open kaffeine now i have a prob: prob to load the "xine_part" module
<jonathan___> ok couldnt find package
<rogerrabbitdidit> LVM Question... i've got an LVM using two 75GB hdd's.  they're getting full, so i'm going to move to 1TB drives.  can i simply swap one, LVM will rebuild, and then i swap the other?
<jonathan___> cpufreq-utils
<jonathan___> ?
<alexis> ive installed kaffeine-gstreamer but its the same
<jonathan___> sudo apt-get install cpufreq-utils fails... couldnt find package
<jonathan___> you sure thats it
<jonathan___> ?
<jonathan___> ?
<jonathan___> its a laptop like so its killing my battery
<BluesKaj> jonathan___, do a serach in your package manager , make sure all your sources are enabled as well , including third party
<jonathan___> lol i did it in terminal
<jonathan___> so how do i enable all sources
<jonathan___> aww its ok
<jonathan___> its probably goonna take to long right now anyway
<BluesKaj> yeah jonathan___ ,sudo apt-get install cpufreq-utils should work in the terminal , if you have all the sources enabled
<jonathan___> ok sure its not suto apt-get install cpufreqd
<BluesKaj> oops cpufrequtils
<jonathan___> ok ok
<jonathan___> lemmie try
<jonathan___> nice
<jonathan___> its in
<BluesKaj> sorry about the -
<jonathan___> eh
<alexis> no other ways to use dvb-t in kde 4.3.x?
<jonathan___> its installed... am i done
<jonathan___> is it auto or need setup
<jonathan___> manpage?
<jonathan___> says comand not found
<jonathan___> but i think its working cause my fans have slowed alreadyh
<jonathan___> to the uber max
<jonathan___> and stuff
<BluesKaj> jonathan__,  in the terminal , man cpufrequtils
<BluesKaj> oops too late
<jonathan__> BluesKaj: I'm the wrong jonathan, the jonathan you mean has one underline more ;)
<BluesKaj> gawd , this kind of nick behaviour should be banned
<jonathan__> sorry, it is automatically generated
<the_dark_warrio> I've junst installed kubuntu-desktop from my Ubuntu 9.04 (with the backports repos for KDE 4.3.1) and maximizing GVim crashes the hole system
<w00k> Hi guys, i added the launchpad link of amarok beta repository to the third party sources, but i cant update it to the latest one
<Mamarok> w00k: do you have the gpg key installed?
<w00k> Mamarok: yes it is authenticated
<Mamarok> because this is mandatory, then update the sources again, then it should show up
<w00k> ok i will do that
<Mamarok> w00k: because you are sure there alredy is a package for Jaunty?
<w00k> Mamarok: hmm yeah u r right, it was only for 2.1
<Mamarok> w00k: just wait a few more days, you will get 2.2 in about 10 days
<w00k> Mamarok: so is it not available for ubuntu yet, because there were 2 beta packages 2.2.1 and 2.2.2 , thought i could get my hands on either one of them
<Mamarok> hm, you are having strange version numbers...
<Mamarok> beta1 == 2.1.80, beta 2 == 2.1.85
<Mamarok> w00k: those numbers you said above simply don't exist
<w00k> oh , sorry i put the beta versions in the third digit
<Mamarok> still, it doesn't exist with those numbers
<w00k> yeah i know...i forgot to put word beta it shoud hav been 2.2 beta1 and 2.2 beta 2
<Mamarok> ok
<javier> UNA AYUDA
<javier> CON EL GESTOR ADEPT
<javier> es urgentte
<BluesKaj> !es | javier
<ubottu> javier: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<zolthi> Hello van itt valki ki tud magyarul??
<EagleScreen> q te pasa com Adept javier
<Artie_Ephem> Hi, can someone tell me where I could add xscreensaver in the start up process to have it launch when I boot up? I'm thinking some start script or something would be the place to go
<BluesKaj> !hu | zolthi
<ubottu> zolthi: Magyar nyelvű segítséget az #ubuntu-hu csatornán talál
<zolthi> köszi
<zolthi> ubottu
<BluesKaj> Artie_Ephem, you have configure it in system settings/desktop
<saiuser> HOW TO GET RID OF THE HOME FOLDER WHEN I DELETE A USER ID/LOGIN ON MY KUBUNTU SYSTEM ??
<BluesKaj> !capitals
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about capitals
<BluesKaj> !uppercase
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about uppercase
<BluesKaj> hehe
<Artie_Ephem> BluesKaj: that appears to be for the kscreensaver, which works fine and uses the xscreensaver hacks, but only uses 1 screensaver at a time -- it won't rotate through the random screensavers after a defined timeout like xscreensaver allows you to do - I actually have the kscreensaver disabled under system settings/desktop, and just manually launch xscreensaver it when I boot up
<Artie_Ephem> which is why I'm hoping to find out where I can put it to start upon boot
<BluesKaj> Artie_Ephem, I choose the kcreensaver cuz it gives options to use the "my pictures" folder as the picture source rather than pic od the xscreensaver
<BluesKaj> Artie_Ephem, err ..rather than pics on the xscreensaver
<root> hello
<root> hello
<luigi> hey folk, here?
<luigi> plz, I have a problem,,,,is anyboby willing help me?
<Artie_Ephem> BluesKaj: I, too, pointed xscreensaver to the path where my pictures are, so it uses those instead of the default xscreensaver pics - I just want to be able to have it randomly pick a different screensaver after a timeout period that I decide - as it is, the only option you can set is the idle time before the screensaver starts
<luigi> I am not able to install any printer,,,
<BluesKaj> right , there used to be a time-out option in powersaving in sys settings
<luigi> when I look up in system settings there are no printer to install
<Artie_Ephem> ya, so any thoughts on which startup script I might be able to insert the xscreensaver in? I'm no software guru by any stretch, but I know that Solaris has/had special startup scripts that users could populate themselves to start things up that the users wanted
<luigi> Excuse me if I look to be so rude, I'm new in Kubuntu and in IRC
<luigi> don't know how to ask and who to ask
<EagleScreen> !ask | luigi
<ubottu> luigi: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<trakinas> anyone here have an ipod and uses amarok to manage it?
<EagleScreen> i manage a ZEN, similar to an ipod
<trakinas> i cant get video transfer to work. using amarok wiki as a reference
<EagleScreen> me neither
<trakinas> i know that the vidoe is playable because once I manage to transfer it with gtkpod, when I had gnome. i dont want to install 1000 gnomes dependences just to make this work. =(
<Mamarok> trakinas: Amarok doesn't do video, why taking this as reference?
<luigi> UBOTTU : good idea! I don't have idea on how to install a printer in kubuntu. I tried by system settings but I dind't find any printer model
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<trakinas> Mamarok: http://amarok.kde.org/wiki/Media_Device:IPod#Transfer_Audible_audiobooks_or_m4v_videos
<trakinas> what about this?
<Mamarok> ah, didn't know that one :)
<trakinas> luigi: you may need to install cups and the printer drive.
<Rioting_Pacifist> whats the easiest way to find out what services run on a default a dekstop install? do i have to get a liveCD or is there a cvs somewhere i can browse?
<luigi> Ubottu: I went in printer configuration>new printer ...but there nothing appears
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Mamarok> Rioting_Pacifist: check the system settingd advanced tab
<luigi> trakinas: you said well...the matter is: WHAT IS CUPS?  :-)
<trakinas> !cups | luigi
<ubottu> luigi: Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<Rioting_Pacifist> Mamarok: I'm not actually on kubuntu atm so under services all i see are kde level services not system ones
<Mamarok> Rioting_Pacifist: do you want to know some service in particular or just in general? There might well be a wiki page somewhere about that
<luigi> ubottu : a thing like....apt-get cups?  have patient with me ... I am not well  acquainted with online documets... I have to force myself . But I get confused
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<BluesKaj> !cups
<ubottu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<BluesKaj> oops
<Rioting_Pacifist> Mamarok: in gerneral, (well actually just  sshd,rpcbind,rpcsvcgssd,rpcgssdsc,rpcidmapd,winbind,nmb,smb,vsftpd,avahi-deamon,nfs,nfslock,netfs,mysqld,ntpd,portreserve )
<BluesKaj> shudda looked up
<trakinas> luigi: ubottu is not a human been. it is  a program. it wont reply you.
<luigi> :-) my god
<BluesKaj> hoomin been :)
<nasrullah> hi
<trakinas> luigi: those links might help you. read them.
<BluesKaj> I've been human but some ppl will dispute that :)
<luigi> trakinas: I'll try
<Rioting_Pacifist> !services
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about services
<Pavel_> hey all, having some trouble with audio in firefox.  Some video streams have audio and others don't, and the ones that do are sites that I've had no problem with earlier in the week.
<Pavel_> IE Hulu has no audio, but youtube does.
<luigi> trakinas: I'm aware that kubuntu is cool ... but cominig from windows world it's difficult.
<BluesKaj> Pavel, youtube uses flash , Hulu could be different
<BluesKaj> too bad I can't check ..Hulu blocks my ISP
<Rioting_Pacifist> Pavel_: this is flash->audio problems, i don't know how to fix, they tend to disapear for me if i kill pulseaudio, close firefox, start pulseaudio, start firefox
<Pavel_> Rioting_Pacifi, how do I kill pulseaudio?
<Mamarok> Rioting_Pacifist: you are not supposed to use pulseaudio in Kubuntu 9.04
<Mamarok> Pavel_: if you don't use Gnome, just remove it
<Rioting_Pacifist> Pavel_: my bad didn't realise kubuntu doesn't have pulseaudio problems
<Mamarok> unless you are in Karmic, but then this doesn't belong here
<Pavel_> just jaunty.
<Assurbanipal> hi guys, what is the ksoftirqd/1 process??because in iddle it is always using 5-10% in my computer...is this normal?
<Pavel_> well, I'm not on the newest version, so  might as well upgrade... does anyone know how to fix this command line :
<Pavel_> 'sudo apt-get --no install-recommends install firefox 3.5
<Artie_Ephem> Assurbanipal: at first swag, I would suspect it's some process monitoring interrupts
<Artie_Ephem> Assurbanipal: I have ksoftirqd 0-4 running on my system
<Assurbanipal> Artie_Ephem: so what u suggest i should do??
<Artie_Ephem> Assurbanipal: I don't think you need to do anything, I suspect it is just a system process that is polling a particular interrupt or interrupts (e.g. a keyboard or mouse)
<Assurbanipal> can't i do something to fix it??or is it normal?because i am on a loaptop and i want to save all cpu power possible
<luigi> printer mac drivers can work either in kubuntu?
<Artie_Ephem> Assurbanipal: it is only a guess on my part, looking at the name of the daemon - and true, on my desktop here they all are showing 0% cpu usage - I don't really know what they do specifically - and it just occured to me that I may have 4 of them because I have a quad-core cpu - if you only have a single cpu that may be why you only have the 1... I can't tell you if it is really normal or not. perhaps someone else here can shed some ligh
<Assurbanipal> then plz get your torches guys!!i can't figure it out myself :S
<toni> k es esto?
<toni> chat?
<toni> ey!
<toni> whats this?
<toni> hi
<toni> hihihihihi
<toni> are there any one
<toni> ¿?¿??¿?¿???¿?¿???
<toni> bb
<Pacojaco> yes
<toni> is a chat?
<Pacojaco> si
<toni> eres español?
<Pacojaco> claro
<toni> es un chat español?sobre k?
<toni> KDE?
<Pacojaco> ubuntu supongo
<toni> jeje
<toni> de onde eres?
<Pacojaco> yo estoy empezando a experimentar con ubunto
<Pacojaco> de canarias
<toni> yo ace tiempo k lo tengo
<avihayb_> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<toni> ya has instalado lo basiko y tal?
<Pacojaco> me parece una autentica maravilla
<Pacojaco> es mejor a todos los niveles salvo lo que se ve afectado por el software privativo
<Pacojaco> y a ti q t parece
<toni> y el chat esta para pedir kosas o eso no?
<toni> est mu bien
<toni> ademas si instalas virtualbox puedes tener windowa tmbien
<Pacojaco> el ubuntu en si es un concepto de comunidad
<toni> windows*
<Pacojaco> aki supuestamente te resuelven problemas al igual q deberias resolverlos cuando seas mejor usuario
<Pacojaco> q tal va el virtual box
<toni> a ok
<Pacojaco> el concepto de software libre es cojonudo
<toni> no lo se lo tengo instalado pero necesito el cd de windows y un amigo me lo tiene q dar aun
<Pacojaco> emula un sistema para instalar windows?¿
<toni> si
<Pacojaco> y no te es mas facil particionar?
<toni> aunk no lo he probado aun
<jamesjedimaster> !es | Pacojaco
<ubottu> Pacojaco: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<toni> no lo se
<jamesjedimaster> !es toni
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about es toni
<jamesjedimaster> !es | toni
<ubottu> toni: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<toni> Here only english?
<Pacojaco> ok sorry. I didn t think that will be a problem
<toni> tenemos k ablar ingles me voy al otro canal q pueden ablar esp
<Pacojaco> yo tb
<toni> irc://irc.ubuntu.com:8001/kubuntu-es
<toni> este no?
<Pacojaco> yes
<toni> Esta muy bien el chat este xD
<trakinas> here: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/amarok/+bug/371638
<trakinas> but is not working for me. any tips?
<trakinas> I am almost considering upgrading my distro do karmic
<avihayb_> I've heard here and there that alpha 6 is unstable
<trakinas> hmmm... amarok 2 on jaunty is not that okay and it seems like that many bugs were fixed on 2.2, but it is only for karmic
<volty> hi, how can I access ext4 from kubuntu 8.04 ?
<trakinas> volty: i think you need the kernel modules for that
<navetz> how do you install oss sound
<magic26> slt tous le monde
<slow-motion> hi
<milian> is the "report bug" menu entry in kde application kubuntu specific?
<milian> it doesn't do anything for me
<trakinas> amarok is not showing my ipod. Am I missing something here? Amarok 2.1.1
<robin0800> trakinas: yes the latest is 2.1.85
<trakinas> robin0800: on jaunty?
<robin0800> trakinas: You can always try the PPa's see their web site
<trakinas> ppa is only for karmic
<robin0800> trakinas: see this page its for both! https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/beta
<trakinas> robin0800:  amarok - 2:2.1.80-0ubuntu2~ppa1   	 (changesfile)   	 jr   	2009-09-04  	Published  	****Karmic****  	Sound
<trakinas> I already tried. it does not install or update my amarok
<robin0800> deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-ppa/beta/ubuntu jaunty main if you lookdown the page
<trakinas> i will pastebin. one sec
<robin0800> trakinas: You need the jaunty one
<trakinas> robin0800: http://pastebin.com/d14d91e32
<robin0800> trakinas: yes looks like your right no files yet for jaunty upgrade jaunty to karmic?
<trakinas> if it does not crash at random, it is okay
<trakinas> how do I do that?
<trakinas> though I think it will take forever and a day.,
<robin0800> trakinas: there are details on the kde web site on how to upgrade
<trakinas> thanks
<uga> robin0800: kubuntu instructions on the kde website? I'd be surprised
<Quinto> o.0
<robin0800> uga http://www.kubuntu.org/
<uga> robin0800: yes, that's not kde website =)
<uga> kde website -> www.kde.org =)
<robin0800> uga and that runs on what usually?
<uga> robin0800: you pointed him at www.kde.org for instructions
<uga> there's no instructions in that site. I was just commenting that
<uga> Just like you wouldn't point him to linux website or gnu libc website for kubuntu upgrade instructions
<uga> and believe me kubuntu uses both
<navetz> how can I use dpkg to reconfigure my sound as if I had just install my operating system again?
<uga> navetz: there's a dpkg-reconfigure called tool, but not sure if it will do
<uga> navetz: what configuration do you need anyway?
<uga> you should be able to do most settings from systemsettings
<navetz> uga: okay ill look into it
<navetz> is there a way to restart sound to hwo it was when i first installed jaunty
<uga> navetz: I think it'd be easier if you told the problem
<uga> sound went broken? you changed drivers? installed something?
<navetz> uga:  yea I tried to install oss drivers because alsa was not working properly
<uga> navetz: oss isn't built into the kernel anymore afaik. It uses alsa
<uga> there's some layer that emulates oss
<uga> navetz: if you installed any packages, it'd be best to remove them again. If that removes the kernel drivers, it won't load again and it'll end up using alsa
<uga> although I don't think I have used oss emulation for a while, so I cannot be sure. I wonder if somebody else here has
<uga> navetz: have you tried fiddlign with the multimedia settings (backend configuration) under systemsettings?
<uga> you can choose pulseaudio, xine, etc
<uga> Device preference -> Audio -> Music
<navetz> uga: yea pulseaudio has never worked, and the on that did HDA Intel is now greyed out
<uga> yups, pulseaudio is troublesome for many people. You can try using xine as backend in the backend tab
<uga> navetz: oh, I see your prob now
<uga> navetz: what does lspci say in cmd line?
<uga> what sound card?
<navetz> uga: 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) High Definition Audio Controller (rev 02)
<navetz> aplay -l shows no sounds cards though
<uga> ICH9 for me. I guess drivers should be similar
<uga> you possibly need loading some module
<navetz> hum
<navetz> i'm gonna try and recompile alsa
<uga> navetz: ok, there's a driver called "snd_hda_intel"
<navetz> oh there is
<navetz> okay
<uga> compile? no need =)
<uga> navetz: first, try lsmod
<uga> it will list drivers that are being on used
<uga> s/on//
<uga> if you see anything oss sound related, you could try rmmod-ing it to remove
<uga> and then modprobe snd_hda_intel
<navetz> i think oss drivers are still loaded
<navetz> I need to restart my comp I think
<uga> navetz: if oss is configured to be loaded, they wll be reloaded on reboot
<navetz> oss_usb               107404  0            oss_hdaudio           150964  0         osscore               588880  2 oss_usb,oss_hdaudio
<navetz> i configured it to load alsa now
<navetz> but i forgot to reboot
<navetz> i will be back in 1 min
<uga> ahk
<navetz> uga: okay lets try that again
<navetz> uga: still looks like I'm using oss stuff
<uga> navetz: I see oss modules loaded, but alsa too
<navetz> uga: so what do I do?
<uga> navetz: you can try manually removing them, but sorry, I don't know how exactly ubuntu loads them on boot
<navetz> okay I'll look around
<uga> navetz: is snd_hda_intel shown in the list?
<navetz> uga: I don't see it
<uga> navetz: try modprobe snd_hda_intel
<uga> as root
<navetz> uga: Module not found
<uga> what on... how does it load it for me then ;)
<navetz> I dunno lol :(
<uga> this must be one of those quirky *buntu thingies ;)
<navetz> yea, it seems to be a juanty issue
<uga> navetz: /lib/modules/(your kernel)/kernel/sound/pci/hda/snd-hda-intel.ko
<uga> you can insmod it
<uga> it should be there
<uga> unless that's new to karmik
<navetz> uga: ill look for it
<navetz> uga:  not in my repos :(
<uga> navetz: my dpkg reports: inux-image-2.6.31-8-generic: /lib/modules/2.6.31-8-generic/kernel/sound/pci/hda/snd-hda-intel.ko
<navetz> uga: oh I didn't read your first message
<uga> ouch, missing "l" in the beginning
<jshultz> hey guys, i've got a problem. i'm running kubuntu 64bit jaunty. i downloaded aptana studio 1.5.1 stand alone 64bit version. i followed the steps, but i'm getting a permission denied error when it's trying to run AptanaStudio
<jshultz> any suggestions? i've checked the obvious like chown and AptanaStudio does belong to my username
<Prune> under the synaptic package manager, which files do I have to check to install flash?   sites are telling me I don't have it installed
<avihayb> Prune: I guess you'd want kubuntu-restricted-extra
<jshultz> flash non-free
<avihayb> but if you only want flash, then you can install flashplugin-installer
<Prune> i have to pay for flash?
<Prune> I'll look in the manager right now
<Prune> Adobe Flash Player platform support library for Esound and OSS?
<Prune> oh I found the one you named nonfree.  I'll install it thanks
<gigasoft> is there any good video editor for Linux, and professional?
<Prune> dunno giga
<gigasoft> how good is it?
<Prune> I don't know of one
<bobleny> Hey, if I wanted to install grub on an external hard drive, so that I may boot from that drive, is this the correct command to use? -> sudo grub-install --root-directory=/media/Boxy/ /dev/sdb1
<larsemil> so i have very low volume on my ich9 soundcard. all mixer levels on max but still very low sound. any tip on where too look?
<slow-motion> n8
#kubuntu 2009-09-20
<DTsan> what is a .bundle file?
<DTsan> particulay the VMware Player .bundle linux install
<Blizzerand> i installed kubuntu...and with 4 desktops i find that if i open a window in a desktop its visible in all other desktops...how can i solve this?
<bbeck> Blizzerand: Right click on the task manager, you should see the option to fix it there.
<bbeck> Blizzerand: (In the filters section)
<Blizzerand> bbeck: Can you make it clear
<bbeck> Blizzerand: doh, I think I misunderstood.  I thought that you saw all the open windows in your task manager.
<Blizzerand> bbeck : No the 4 desktops
<bbeck> Blizzerand: yeah sorry.  I haven't come across that before.  Is it a specific application, or all applications
<Noughmad> Blizzerand: try clicking the little round button on the left side of the titile bar, next  to the icon
<Blizzerand> k ...
<Blizzerand> bbeck : for all applications
<Blizzerand> Noughmad : And ..
<avihayb> any one been having problems with TP-Link routers?
<trakinas> is there any "eject" command on dolphin? I can eject through konsole, but it was just cool to have that on konqueror
<gNOMe[604]> yo
<biovirus> hi
<biovirus> how can i see a .avi file?? kaffeine says "Codec package is already installed" and it doesnt work
<OxDeadC0de> I prefer mplayer or totem even in kde (though totem requires gtk)
<biovirus> OxDeadC0de: mplayer said: Cannot find codec for audio format 0x56444152
<OxDeadC0de> biovirus: try installing the restricted-extras package
<biovirus> OxDeadC0de i installed when i install kubuntu
<OxDeadC0de> biovirus: you need w32codec which isn't included in restricted extras, check out mplayers site to find it and instructions on installation
<Rods_Tiger> I've downloaded the karmic kubuntu UNR file, but it won't work. It's too big to be a CD, and the normal means of making the file become a liveUSBstick isn't working (or at least, it's unbootable).
<navetz> can someone help me fix alsa
<James147> Rods_Tiger: For karmic qustions try #ubuntu+1
<LuisJa> hello, i wanted to know if there was a native program for linux than changes mi IP
<LuisJa> so i can download a lot of things from rapidshare without the need of waiting
<LuisJa> maybe some firefox app or something?
<James147> LuisJa: Anything you download is unlikly to work, rapidshare works off your ip that is gien to you by your isp...
<LuisJa> well and something than makes me able to vote multiple times in a site?
<LuisJa> i hear of something called hide ip, but it needs to be paid ¬¬
<James147> LuisJa: Most isps work off the mac address of your router. The only way I know  of is to remain disconnected for longer then your lease time (can be a long time) or to fake a mac address (depends on your router)
<LuisJa> lol i thinked this was gonna be easy, like downloading a firefox app and bingo
<LuisJa> can u explain me?
<James147> LuisJa: Dont trust anything that asks you to pay to hide your IP, most wont work.... the best way to hide your ip that i know of is to use tor
<LuisJa> tor?
<James147> tor is a way of browsing the internet anomisly by routing your trafic through many different addresses - http://www.torproject.org/ to find out more
<James147> LuisJa: Howevver, rapidshare might not work well with tor as many ppl might be trying to use it at once
<LuisJa> tork is the kde version true?
<LuisJa> i wanna know something
<LuisJa> tork is telling me than i have to find the installed software so we can proceed
<James147>  LuisJa: Didn't think there was a "kde" version... either way I dont think it will help you much, might even make it worst as many ppl will share teh IP address you get
<LuisJa> but i dont know where is the installed program file
<LuisJa> it says:
<LuisJa> the path to my tor client is:
<LuisJa> i dont know what file i have to choose
<LuisJa> i am already in the tork path
<LuisJa> come on...
<LuisJa> OH MY GOD this is frustrating
<LuisJa> i dont know what file i have to choose in the /tork path
<LuisJa> hello how i can compile something?
<LuisJa> i wanna compile  /home/luis/.tork/tor-0.2.2.1-alpha in terminal
<LuisJa> hello???
<santiago> hola señores como les va?
<santiago> hola q tal?
<santiago> alguien q pueda ayudarem por favor tengo problemas de audio
<shadowwolfe> hello?
<mehrdad> hi
<tony371> Anthony,,,Hello from Idaho!!!
<tony371> why isn't anybody chatting?
<mm_202> tony371: No one is having any issues or problems.  That's a good thing.
<tony371> no it isn't :)
<mm_202> Well, I do have a OTQ, does anyone know how to find a peer (for KTorrent) from the hash?
<mm_202> tony371: :)
<ronald> fnvekjfnv
<ronald> thjwhbfikjnkiwjhndv
<ronald> hello all
<ronald> i find that kubuntu sucks for the lammer
<vttr> hi does unetbootin usb creator support karmic koala alpha 5? all i get after giving it the iso i downloaded is the bootmanager ... and no koala contents on usb drive.. any ideas?
<navetz> can someone please help me reinstall my sound to the way it was when i upgraded to 9.04?
<_genuser_> Hello People.
<_genuser_> has anybody tried upgrading to 8?
<_genuser_> from within 7?
<_genuser_> any issues?
<navetz> is there a way to reinstall your kernel? like reinstall it as if your were upgrading from 8.10 to 9.04?
<fernandomukeka> alguem do brasil no chat
<egbert> qui pourait m'aider en francais
<fernandomukeka>  muito doido meo
<llutz> gimp/inkscape on jaunty crashing instantly when using the file-select-dialog. terminal only shows "segmentation fault", no further info. any idea
<JoshOvki> hey all. I am trying to sort out my samba shares. I am trying to make it so each user gets a password protected folder of there own shared, but i also what anouther folder that is a general share folder that is open to anyone with no password protection. anyone got any advice?
<baron86> Hello I want to do a visual costumization.. Does anyone know how to set backgound image in each folder? I am using kubuntu
<baron86> Is this channel working?
<Mamarok> so much for patience on a Sunday morning...
<JoshOvki> yep
<JoshOvki> Mamarok, i don't suppose you know how to work samba shares do you?
<llutz> gimp/inkscape on jaunty crashing instantly when using the file-select-dialog. terminal only shows "segmentation fault", no further info. any idea?
<Mamarok> JoshOvki: no, sorry
<Mamarok> llutz: is this a new behaviour?
<JoshOvki> shame :)
<llutz> Mamarok: not sure, havent used those apps for a linger while
<llutz> longer
<Mamarok> JoshOvki: I don't even have a Windows computer, so how would I be able to know?
<Mamarok> llutz: what is this file select dialog so I can test?
<llutz> "open file"
<llutz> "save as"
<Mamarok> ok, will try
<JoshOvki> Mamarok, i don't either, but unfortinutaly my flat mates do... damb them!
<Mamarok> llutz: works fine here, what KDE version do you have?
<llutz> Mamarok: it works with thunderbird/firefox, so seems not to be a general gtk-issue. KDE: 4.3.1 (KDE 4.3.1)
<Mamarok> llutz: well, as I said, it works here, might be a version problem of either Gimp or Inkscape
<Mamarok> llutz: try starting it in a konsole to see the output you get
<llutz> Mamarok: purged/installed both, removed dot-dirs, still the same sh..    as i said: "segmentation fault" is all i get on console
<Mamarok> llutz: try removing the config files of those
<llutz> removed dot-dirs, still the same sh..
<Mamarok> llutz: no, the config files are in ~/.kde/share/config/
<Mamarok> remove those
<llutz> gtk-configs in ~/.kde?
<Mamarok> right, silly me...
<llutz> Mamarok: i doubt version-mismatches, both apps are from jaunty main-repo
<Mamarok> llutz: file a bug? still, it is strange, I can't reporudce it here, try checking if there is still some residual task running with ps -Hef
<Mamarok> reproduce* even
<dwidmann_> llutz: do you have multiple versions of them (gimp, inkscape) available? (check with "apt-cache policy gimp inkscape". If you've got more than one option you could try force installing another (ie:  sudo apt-get install gimp/jaunty)
<llutz> dwidmann_: no i haven't, just the ones from main
<dwidmann_> llutz: what about gtk?
<llutz> dwidmann_: only main too
<dwidmann_> llutz: weird bug you've found there
<dwidmann_> llutz: done it ever since install or just recently?
<llutz> dwidmann_: it did after installation and a while, but i havent used it for longer time now, so i cannot say when it stopped working :(
<LMJ> hello the chan
<jonasd> Hi. I am having a program that runs really slow (kicad). It runs normally fast on another PC with the same kubuntu. Any idea how to debug this?
<LMJ> trying to use remote desktop sharing from my PC (ubuntu via vncviewer) to my system PC (Kubuntu 9.04 via kde4) All I've got is a big mess of Yellow/Red/Blue color and blurred. I disabled all desktop effect on my syster desktop, same problem, any ideas ?
<johannes_> hi. i have a very basic beginner kde question. i created a shell script to start eclipse 3.5. i now want to add a quick launch button to the main toolbar. how?
<Mamarok> johannes_: what KDE version?
<Mamarok> normally, if you use the kde menu, go to the item for Eclipse and right click, then choose "add to the panel"
<Mamarok> that is for KDE 4.x of course
<danilo> Salve
<roger_> hello i have problems with installing brother dcp-110c drivers...
<roger_> i want to execute the dpkg method, but i have a foult when i do it...
<johannes_> Mamarok: yes, kde 4 ... you mean got to the item in the kde menu?
<Mamarok> yes, then right click on it, then you should have the option to add it to the panel
<johannes_> Mamarok: ok, so i have to edit the menu first. thx
<Mamarok> no, why?
<Mamarok> if you installed the application it should show up in the development section
<johannes_> Mamarok: it's eclipse. a jar package i downloaded to ~/bin/packages ... i made a shell-skript to launch it and want to start the shell script
<Mamarok> johannes_: else, there is kappfinder that adds the application automatically to the menu
<johannes_> Mamarok: thx, i got it
<Mamarok> oh, right, then you indeed need to edit the menu first, why didn't you use the eclpis deb packages?
<Mamarok> eclipse* sorry
<luca> does anyone know where i can find help to put videos on an ipod classic?
<dekinstoke> hi all
<dekinstoke> <<<new to IRC
<dekinstoke> so .... is anyone chatting?
<dekinstoke> and how do i connect to different channels?
<James147> dekinstoke: This is a support channel for kubuntu, if you have anyquestions just ask them and if someone knows they will replay, /join#channellname  to join a channel #kubuntu-offtopic for general chat
<James147>  /join #channellname <- sorry
<dekinstoke> i have got a list of channels up now
<dekinstoke> wo
<dekinstoke> w
<dekinstoke> lots of um
<dekinstoke> lol
<dekinstoke> hi james
<dekinstoke> and ty
<dekinstoke> i just ended up in the Finnish Ubuntu channel lol
<Tm_T> dekinstoke: we noticed (:
<Tm_T> I wonder how you picked that one
<paulo> bom dia pessoal
<Tm_T> !pt | paulo
<ubottu> paulo: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<paulo> hello
<Tm_T> paulo: hi and welcome
<paulo> I am testing linux kuruminNG
<PvtRyan> Hi, I added kubuntu-desktop to my xubuntu installation, but using the kdm when i log in kde just hangs without populating the desktop
<Tm_T> PvtRyan: did you install kubuntu-desktop metapackage?
<PvtRyan> yes
<PvtRyan> I have to use ctrl+alt+backspace to kill the session. Xfce sessions work fine. I have tried moving .kde to force it to recreate my profile
<Tm_T> PvtRyan: and all installed just fine?
<PvtRyan> yes
<Tm_T> PvtRyan: could you doublecheck?
<PvtRyan> kubuntu-desktop is already the newest version.
<James147> PvtRyan: see if ~/.ICEauthority is owned by you and is readable/writeable by you or try renaming ~/.kde
<suman> hi all, how do i disable services that are not needed??
<Tm_T> suman: for example?
<suman> Tm_T: bluetooth.. .which starts on startup
<suman> i want to make my linux boot-time faster
<suman> i thought there was a graphical userinterface
<Tm_T> suman: hmm, there might be
<suman> but i couldnt find one in 8.10 installation
<Tm_T> !bootchart
<ubottu> bootchart charts your machine at boot time, to install >> sudo apt-get install bootchart << the graphic is in /var/log/bootchart after the next reboot
<Tm_T> suman: see that
<suman> alrite cool.. let me try that..
<Tm_T> suman: it'll help you to see what is taking time and what is not
<suman> and i am using a dell inspiron.... and although i have nvdia card installed, i dont think it is getting used, becuase the graphics doesnot render properly at most times..
<suman> how do i check if to see if it is working fine?
<James147> suman: Check to see if the nvidia drivers are enabled in "Hardware Drivers"
<suman> James147: It just lists one driver which is for the wireless
<PvtRyan> yes it is owned and writable by me. I've already tried renaming .kde to no avail.
<PvtRyan> it failed the 1st time hanging on the HDD picture of it's progress bar. I clicked it went to desktop and hung before anything was loaded. I then killed the session and relogged it worked I added the network wireless widget and it went into a fatal crashing loop. At that point I renamed .kde and ever since it has failed to load the desktop
<allan8904> hi, i cant see to get and extended desktop display with Kubuntu jaunty, KDE 4.3.1, with and intel 915 graphics card using and external VGA moniter and the LVDS
<suman> System > Administration menu is missing in 8.10.  Is this normal??
<James147> suman: dident think there was a system > Administration menu in kde...
<Ev0luti0n_> erm
<Ev0luti0n_> why still use 8.10?:P
<James147> and yeah, hasent support for 8.10 stoped?
<Blaskowitz> Hi all, anyone know of a way to recover ext4 partitions? :(
<suman> i did install jaunty, it gave me issues with graphics driver and a few other things
<suman> so i had to downgrade it
<suman> i didnt know support for 8.10 has stopped??
<Unksi> suman: desktop support for normal (non-lts) releases is 18 months
<suman> Unksi: alrite.. thanks for the info
<Unksi> so, 8.10 should be supported until april 2010
<suman> So i have a dell inspiron1525, 3 gb ram, intel core 2 duo processor with 1.7ghz...   will jaunty play well with it?? in terms of speed...
<Unksi> unless you have intel graphics, it should run well :)
<suman> I dont really want all the eye candy stuff, i use this for development and just want it to be faster and load the services that i want..
<suman> Unksi: that is it.. i have intel graphics...
<allan8904> i have intel graphics a 4 year old intel 915 chip and it runs fine
<Unksi> jaunty has buggy intel drivers :/
<allan8904> on a 1.7ghz, 512mb ram machine
<Unksi> it should work, but will be slow
<allan8904> nah if you use the uptodate ones its fine
<Ev0luti0n_> suman: did you do a fresh install?
<suman> allan8904:  wow, that is amazing...
<Unksi> oh, they have fixed it? :)
<allan8904> lol seriously it runs fine on my 4 year old laptop
<allan8904> yeah it works fine
<allan8904> after kde 4.1 it was sorted
<Ev0luti0n_> I am a newbiew, but i have found out that sometimes only upgrading brings issues
<suman> well, i did trying a fresh install of jaunty some time ago
<allan8904> i mean kde4 compozing runs better then kde3 on my machine
<suman> maybe 2 months, back and the intel graphics was a problem..
<Unksi> yeah, i always make fresh install to avoid that^
<allan8904> well i'm running it right now and its fine
<allan8904> apart form the extended desktop it wont let me do it
<Ev0luti0n_> allan8904: nvm that! i have problems with kde effetcs, and some other bugs
<Ev0luti0n_> lol
<suman> rite now , i am a bit confused as to whether my laptop is slow, because i dont have any other laptop to comapre to....
<Ev0luti0n_> overall i do enjoy Kubuntu :)
<suman> but when i switch applications, it is not seamless..
<allan8904> Ev0luti0n_: what problems...the only "effect" i cant do are certain screensavers becasue the intel 915 only has opengl1.4 and i'm sure your lappys card supports that
<suman> Ev0luti0n_: good for you...... i enjoy it too.....
<Ev0luti0n_> :)
<Ev0luti0n_> by speaking of screensavers
<Ev0luti0n_> is it just me, or there is only one screensaver on kubuntu?
<Ev0luti0n_> O.o
<Ev0luti0n_> I can't choose another one than the default one, and i can't install others.
<allan8904> lol
<allan8904> maybe you have a buggy kubuntu install....
<suman> The other issue that i have is , i cannot find an application to disable/enable services...... the system > system settings is not helpful
<Ev0luti0n_> Uptime: 1 days, 17 hours and 34 minutes
<allan8904> what startup services?
<Ev0luti0n_> Random Fortune: The new Linux anthem will be "He's an idiot, but he's ok", as performed by Monthy Python. You'd better start practicing. 	-- Linus Torvalds, announcing another kernel patch
<Ev0luti0n_> allan8904: how can it be a buggy KBU install, if i downloaded the freshest build, cleaned everything up, and did a standard install?
<suman> allan8904: i want to disable some services that start during the laptop startup... like bluetooth, and some others that i have installed which loads  automatically
<James147> Ev0luti0n_: install kscreensaver to get more screensavers... but i tend to find screensavers more anoying then helpfull i uasualy just turn the screen off :)
<Ev0luti0n_> wohooo
<Ev0luti0n_> lemme try that James147
<Ev0luti0n_> thanks
<Ev0luti0n_> Beer load [      \              ] 30%
<James147> Ev0luti0n_: Keep in mind that the more fancy graphics will use your gpu... keeping it awake and sueing mroe power (more of a consern if your on a laptop)
<allan8904> Ev0luti0n_: you can find all your startup services in /etc/rc.local and or /etc/rc.d/rc3.d
<Ev0luti0n_> allan8904: are you suggesting that the screenserver config is there
<Ev0luti0n_> ?
<allan8904> oh no i'm talking about the bluetooth and all taht
<Ev0luti0n_> *saver
<Ev0luti0n_> O.o
<allan8904> you can disable it by removing the lines
<Ev0luti0n_> but i haven't talked about startup services nor kbluetooth :X
<allan8904> oh
<James147> Ev0luti0n_: /etc/rc.local and the toher are where services can eb enabled/disabled
<allan8904> lol wrong person
<allan8904> sorry it was suman who asked
<allan8904> its late, and i have an assingment due in 3 hours and 15 minutes...sorry
<Ev0luti0n_> hahah
<Ev0luti0n_> no problem
<Ev0luti0n_> O.o
<Ev0luti0n_> what do you mean late!! it's 1:30 pm!
<Ev0luti0n_> :P
<allan8904> haha try 20:45 when youve been up since 4am :p
<allan8904> and trying to write together a simple shell...that keeps segfaulting :|
<Ev0luti0n_> Sysinfo for 'ev0sx1-desktop': Linux 2.6.28-11-generic running KDE 4.2.2 (KDE 4.2.2), CPU: AMDAthlon64X2DualCore4200+ at 1000 MHz (2399 bogomips), HD: 38/58GB, RAM: 989/1002MB, 166 proc's, 1.17d up
<Ev0luti0n_> bugger!
<allan8904> what?
<Ev0luti0n_> It should display my current cpu speed
<Ev0luti0n_> 2640mhz on overclock
<Ev0luti0n_> not 1.0 ghz
<allan8904> its probably speed stepped
<allan8904> so when its not using it it slows your CPU down to save power
<allan8904> like mine sits at 800 or so mhz most of the time
<Ev0luti0n_> nope
<allan8904> hmm then i got no idea :)
<Ev0luti0n_> Or at least, i think that it is constant speed
<allan8904> oh
<Ev0luti0n_> since i disabled that thing on the bios
<allan8904> nah linux will do it for you
<Ev0luti0n_> :o
<Ev0luti0n_> is that fo real?
<allan8904> its a CPU thing
<allan8904> yeah....
<Ev0luti0n_> O.o
<Ev0luti0n_> How can i get constant O.C.?
<allan8904> umm disable it at teh kernel level?
<James147> Ev0luti0n_: you shouldent need to... is there any reason you really need it to be constant?
<allan8904> why would you want to anyways
<allan8904> like all you are doing is wearing out your cpu and making more heat
<James147> Ev0luti0n_: you just need to change the powersaving policy
<Ev0luti0n_> OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOMAGAD
<Ev0luti0n_> I HAZ NEW SCREENSAVAZ
<allan8904> lols
<allan8904> how old are you?
<Ev0luti0n_> just kidding
<Ev0luti0n_> 23
<Ev0luti0n_> :)
<allan8904> lols
<allan8904> and you're from?
<Ev0luti0n_> Europe
<Ev0luti0n_> Portugal
<allan8904> lols
<allan8904> strange people there...
<allan8904> xD
<Ev0luti0n_> lol
<Ev0luti0n_> can't i be considered a normal person that just hangs out on 4chan all day long? -.-
<James147> Ev0luti0n_: If you really really want to change it (but i advise agienst it) you can do it in system settings > advanced tab > power managment > edit profiles  > chose a profile you are useing  (normally preformance) > cpu and system > and change Cpu frequency scaling policy to preformance
<Ev0luti0n_> James147: thanks
<James147> Ev0luti0n_: But you really really dont need to
<allan8904> hahah yeah definately not normal lol
<James147> Ev0luti0n_: I dont think you gain any preformance benifits to doing it ^^ at least not for anything you will knotice
<Ev0luti0n_> hehhe thanks anyway going to try that out latter
<Ev0luti0n_> *later
<allan8904> is this like "my first linux" for you?
<Ev0luti0n_> i am still testing these new screensavers
<Ev0luti0n_> LOL
<suman> rc.local doesnot have all the service.. it just lists some of the modules..
<Ev0luti0n_> allan8904: not really... i've tryed some distros before
<Ev0luti0n_> but i have been using linux since Jan/09
<suman> on mine it just has ndiswrapper, b44, and ssb
<allan8904> suman: hmm hang on
<Ev0luti0n_> Lot's of stuff i don't know of or how to do, still
<suman> basically, i dont want bluetooth, apache, glassfish not load during startup
<allan8904> have you used the service manager in system settings?
<allan8904> like thats the "GUI" way of doing it
<allan8904> oh
<allan8904> sorry wrong thing
<allan8904> i know there was a gui way of doing it...i just cant remeber
<suman> allan8904: there is nothing there.... i looked at it a lot of times
<suman> i dont know why kubuntu doesnot have it... i know ubuntu had it..
<djdarkman> does fast user switching work in KDE?
<phh> yes
<Ev0luti0n_> Anybody here playing nexuiz?
<Jarkkimus> In Kubuntu 9.04, where can I find the setting "Accept remote desktop connection without confirmation" ?
<Jarkkimus> There is no such program on the menu where this setting can be set..
<Ev0luti0n_> folks
<Ev0luti0n_> disaster struck on my pc
<Jarkkimus> Ev0luti0n_: Tell us more about it.
<Ev0luti0n_> well the computer crashed 2 mins ago
<Ev0luti0n_> and i killed a system process manually to try to restart plasma
<Ev0luti0n_> now i am only seeing white and gray squares on my desktop
<Ev0luti0n_> the system tray and klauncher are all messed up
<Jarkkimus> Ev0luti0n_: That happens sometimes. Hit the reset button.
<Ev0luti0n_> i did
<Ev0luti0n_> didn't solved it
<Jarkkimus> How big hammer did you hit it with?
<Ev0luti0n_> :\
<Jarkkimus> Use at least 10 lb. sledge hammer, smaller wont work.
<Ev0luti0n_> how can i reinstall kde?
<James147> Ev0luti0n_: could be cruupt config files... try renaming ~/.kde
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<ev0sx1> hello again folks
<ev0sx1> i am having a problem with my kubuntu
<ev0sx1> the desktop crashed an now it's like this
<ev0sx1> http://i57.photobucket.com/albums/g221/Ev0luti0n_/snapshot1-1.png
<ev0sx1> i tried reinstalling kde which didn't solved the problem
<ev0sx1> also tried renaming .kde directory which made things worse
<ev0sx1> system try also works incorrectly
<ev0sx1> *tray
<ev0sx1> any suggestions?
<Guest93164> please link to ubuntu in spanish???
<BluesKaj> !es | Guest93164
<ubottu> Guest93164: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<eean> what's the story with openofice and kde4 integration?
<eean> is there any way to get it working now? my girlfriend needs KIO.
<phh> does she need openoffice ?
<eean> yes
<phh> there are some fuse/kio stuff but don't know if that really works
<eean> well yea I could set up sshfs or something instead, but I've found it to be really flacky
<eean> it doesn't handle problems very well
<eean> I suppose I have two kubuntu computers on the same network, would be open to other ideas to easily share a directory
<eean> ssh + sftp:// is just so easy
<geneiros> hi there
<fy913m> hi
<hquadrat> hi there
<hquadrat> is there an automatic way to upgrade from 8.10 to 9.04 ?
<ute_> hi
<ute_> how can i install a printer on kubuntu? When i install via kickoff->System->Printer Configuration then it works in KDE apps and OO.org but not in Firefox and it's gone after the next reboot
<ute_> it doesn't ask me for admin mode or something like that
<ute_> i'm using kubuntu 9.04
<ute_> anyone alive?
<ute_> or is setting up a printer too tough. ;)
<hquadrat> I've also been waiting for a few minutes
<hquadrat> maybe we could ring the bell
 * ute_ rings the bell, REAL LOUD!!! :)
<BluesKaj> hquadrat, sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude dist-upgrade
<ute_> #look ppl, pls help. i usually use gentoo but thought it might be an time-saving job to set up kubuntu on the computer of my mother in law. by now, i'm not sure...
<hquadrat> thank you BluesKaj
<greg__> ute--hello try inputung in a browser url "localhost:631" without the quotes. this will bring up the CUPS server for printing management
<ute_> greg__:  works, but doesn't save either
<hquadrat> where do I run those commands?
<hquadrat> last time I used Adept
<BluesKaj> hquadrat, or you couod follow the instructions here https://wiki.kubuntu.org/FAQ
<hquadrat> but the option for the distribution update is gone
<greg__> do you have save sessions set to on?? when looging out see that you have save session enabled
<BluesKaj> hquadrat, in the konsole
<ute_> greg__: at one point it asks me for auth, normally cups want's the root password, but kubuntu uses sudo, so i entered the username and password of the current user who is allowed to sudo
<hquadrat> ah, found the konsole
<ute_> it "worked", but was gone after reboot
<hquadrat> my konsole, the strange thing ;-)
<BluesKaj> !konsole
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<BluesKaj> !terminal
<Coyotes> There should be an option to run a shortcut as admin?
<Coyotes> Could have sworn I'd seen that.
<ute_> so it's a big deal to set up a printer with kubuntu? I'm astonished, honestly.
<greg__> i was referring to system logout, is there a checkmark in the loout spalsh that says session enable?
<ute_> greg__: talking to me?
<BluesKaj> ute_, lexmark ?
<greg__> you are running kubuntu at kde4.4.1?
<ute_> no, old HP over parallel port
<greg__> ute yes
<ute_> no, kde 4.2, the default install with 9.04
<hquadrat> BluesKaj: yeah, I know what a console is
<BluesKaj> ute_, it should use hpijs driver , check it out in your package manager
<greg__> kde 4.3.1 opps
<hquadrat> it says "unable to lock the administration directory ..."
<greg__> BluesKaj, do you mean HPLIP?
<ute_> BluesKaj: I can select a driver. It works for the current session (except for Firefox) but is gone after a reboot.
<greg__> brb
<ute_> greg__: hmm, sorry for the lame question: i though session saving was the default in KDE?
<ute_> where do i set session saving
<ute_> anybody?
<BluesKaj> hquadrat, well we're never sure what ppl know and don't know , so we have to guage by their response and you called " the strange thing" so ....
<ute_> BluesKaj: I tried multiple drivers, they all worked. I wanted to use the HPLIP driver though.
<hquadrat> BluesKaj: acutally I'm a newbee, you were right
<BluesKaj> the konsole that is
<hquadrat> but I know the console I the powerfulthing behind everything
<BluesKaj> ute_, HPILP supports your printer?
<ute_> yep, sure, as i said, it works for the current session
<hquadrat> the question might not be popular, but last time adept package manager did the update
<ute_> BluesKaj: after a reboot the printer is gone
<hquadrat> any similar thing available now?
<hquadrat> before I start to find out why it doesn't work on the console ...
<ute_> BluesKaj: besides that, i tried 2-3 other drivers they worked fine as well, including the hpijs driver
<BluesKaj> ute_, HPLIP contains the hpijs driver , it's a wrapper and management system
<ute_> BluesKaj: but all of them are gone after ending the current session. i guess that's why greg__ asked "do you have save sessions set to on? when looging out see that you have save session enabled"
<ute_> i don't see that
<ute_> but maybe thats due to the fact that i'm using kde 4.2
<ute_> on my own (gentoo) boxes i use 4.3.1
<ute_> gentoo is different anyway
<ute_> and that's my problem...
<BluesKaj> ute_, if you're on a home pc , don't bother ending sessions , unless you have other users
<ute_> BluesKaj: What do u mean, don't end the session
<ute_> ?
<ute_> don't reboot?
<ute_> as i said, this box is for my mother in law
<ute_> not a 24/7 machine
<ute_> :)
<BluesKaj> no just leave it open ended
<ute_> sorry, i dont get what ur trying to tell me
<BluesKaj> I don't open sessions as such
<ute_> what do you mean with "session"???
<ute_> From login to logout???
<BluesKaj> !session
<ubottu> To make programs start up automatically when you log into your KDE session, run all programs that you want to be started and close all other programs, then select 'Save Session' in the K menu. Alternatively, create a !symlink to the wanted program in ~/.kde/Autostart - See !boot for starting non-interactive programs at boot
<ute_> look, there must be a way to GLOBALLY install a printer in kubuntu
<ute_> i dont want my mother in law to be able to change the printer.
<ute_> of course
<ute_> :)
<BluesKaj> ute_, sorry , I don't understand why your printer config isn't retaining it's settings
<ute_> ok, thanks anyway
<BluesKaj> have you looked in system settings
<ute_> BluesKaj: yes
<BluesKaj> do you printer config icon there ?
<BluesKaj> have
<ute_> yes
<ute_> i can set up a new printer. it works for that session, but even in that session it doesn't work for firefox, but for KDE apps and OO.org
<ute_> BluesKaj: the excact name of the driver i would like to use is "hpijs 3.9.2.49 - HPLIP 3.9.2"
<BluesKaj> don't close the session when you shutdown , that's all i can tell you . As for FF not seeing your printer, does print preview show anything
<ute_> BluesKaj: Preview works perfectly
<ute_> BluesKaj: I can even select the printer, but it doesn't work.
<BluesKaj> ute_, do you have a FW ?
<ute_> erm, afaik kubuntu doesn't have one as a default
<BluesKaj> some ppl do tho
<BluesKaj> just checking
<ute_> sorry, got to go, my daughter has to go to bed. I'll be back later
<BluesKaj> is hplip-cups installed ?
<ute_> BluesKaj: hplip and hplip-data are installed, otherwise i couldn't select the driver. :)
<ute_> well, anyway, gotta split now
<ute_> BluesKaj: thanks for spending your time with me!!!
<hquadrat> BluesKaj: I was able to start both commands on the console but nothing happened
<hquadrat> says more ore less: 0B to download
<hquadrat> last time there were some 700MB to download
<hquadrat> damn, forget it
<hquadrat> suddenly on the lower right an update symbol appeared
<hquadrat> so thanks a lot ot you
<BluesKaj> hquadrat, sudo apt-get update , then , sudo apt-get upgrade, then , sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<hquadrat> yeah, that worked in the end
<hquadrat> thanks
<hquadrat> adept was first blocking the access to the admin directory
<hquadrat> so I had to close that first
<hquadrat> new system - everything takes ages :-)
<BluesKaj> yeah , linux doesn't like competing install apps running simultaneously
<blackflag> Hello all :) How can I get a the sessionID from phpmyadmin?
<gilrim> I cant seem to get my vga output to extend the desktop, just clone the laptop output... ideaas?
<gilrim> in krandr I can see both, but I cant move the vga/lvds boxes around...
<meatwad64> i'm running kde 4.3.1 but it seems to have issues with my ati hd3870 I can't seem to use opengl compositing
<meatwad64> only xrender works
<ship> mm
<ship> dunno
<ship> here with ati xpress200 everything works
<ship> but i have not installed nothing
<ship> just installed kubuntu and go
<meatwad64> ok yeah i just installed kubuntu 9.04 and installed the kde 4.3 packages
<amgarchIn9> hi, what tool do you use to upload large files that allows interrupt/resume ?
<trakinas> amgarchIn9: scp or sftp.
<amgarchIn9> trakinas: I am on DSL with 100KB/s uplink, "scp" is now has 6% complete. You say I can hit cntrl-C (or logout) and resume later?
<James147> amgarchIn9: not sure about rcp, but i know rsync can do it
<amgarchIn9> James147: I know of rsync use to "resume" syncing *directories*, never used that for *files*.
<trakinas> amgarchIn9: might help - http://joen.dk/wordpress/?p=34
<James147> amgarchIn9: you can use --partial option to keep partially transfered files
<avihayb> http://joen.dk/wordpress/?p=34
<avihayb> damn, too late
<pedro> que es esto
<amgarchIn9> James147, avihayb: thanks, seems to work for me
<slow-motion> hi
<CoolAcid> Anyone deal with duel monitors on ATI card?
<ship> CoolAcid: here intel :) and works
<jtheuer> which networkmanager applet will be the default in karmic?
<genii-around> jtheuer: Maybe ask in #ubuntu+1
<Seren__> I got a kubuntu+1 question but no one seems to know on ubuntu+1
<Seren__> is xsplash supposed to be installed on kubuntu ?
<jtheuer> same for me ;-)
<robin0800> Seren__: think not ubuntu gnome only
<Seren__> I found a blueprint xsplash for kubuntu
<CoolAcid> ship - current problem - when I go full screen game, it returns to single monitor, and won't go back to duel until X restart
<Seren__> https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/kubuntu-karmic-xsplash
<Seren__> but it is "undefined" and xsplash has lots of gtk/gnome dependencies
<robin0800> Seren__: Kde are always? behind ubuntu and gnome
<Seren__> robin0800> I wonder what we will get for karmic, xsplash with a bunch of dependencies or usplash
<robin0800> Seren__: personally I would like autologon and no splash at all
<tzanger> is it possible to turn OFF plasma with 9.04? it's just too damned unstable to use.
<tzanger> I have the desktop effects turned off, but plasma also seems to run the taskbar
<Some_Person> what is kde's default terminal size (in rows and columns)?
<tzanger> Some_Person: wouldn't it be 80x24?
<Some_Person> can you check if that is actually it?
<tzanger> no, my defaults are changed :-)
<Some_Person> well, i can't check because i'm not a kde user
<jack_spratt> OK, I was in here, and #ubuntu, and #linux earlier trying to get rid of grub error 17 which was originially caused by me changing which ide cable  my HDD was attached to. Since then I've tried using the puppy linux boot installer, the mandriva boot installer, the ubuntu installer, and doing it using the grub shell in CLI. None of these have worked so far. I'm a full time developer and need to work on this machine tomorrow in 13hrs time. I'm currently 
<jack_spratt>  kubuntu 9.04 liveCD. Im sure that my problem is VERY SIMPLE. Anyone care to lend a hand?
<BluesKaj> jack_spratt:  try this , it looks related to your problem, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=442945
<jack_spratt> BluesKaj: That does look like something that I could try. However the drives and bios settings currently attached have been unchanged for many months, so presumably whatever setting in BIOS these options have work correctly. I shall give it a go however. Thanks for the link
<Andress__> buenos dias tardes noches
<Andress__> necesito ayuda con una duda
<Andress__> alguien?
<_genuser_> Hello People.
<Razer> ok... i hawe a little question... i hawe problem with mont of a hdd... it is ntsf and i hawe uset if on a win computer... if i re format it in linux do you thikn it wod solv my problem?
<CoolAcid> Razer: whats your problem?
<Razer> CoolAcid: the hdd monts and then it dissmonts and so on.. and my ather hdd (ntsf from a win comp) dose NOT mont wen the ather is monted... and somties i get a messige i think means thet i donot hawe permissin of the hdd
<CoolAcid> Razer: is there error messages? What if you mount via console?
<Razer> CoolAcid: im an noob so i dont know how to :P
<soupie> Since installing Ubuntu, my battery life on full charge has reduced from 1hr 44min to only 1hr.  Any suggestions?
<soupie> 1hr 44 was under windows, now trying ubuntu.
<ubuntu> ola
<Mufasa> Razer: run dmesg in a console and check if there where any errors/warnings/something that tells you why it was unmounted
<Razer> hehe... what is this?
<Razer>   306.603351] rtc: lost some interrupts at 1024Hz.
<Razer> i found a selusion of the error mess...
<Razer> Very simple solution: disabling the suspend mode of the hard disk did it!
<genux_k> lo
<genux_k> I am using the karmic.. very impressed :)
<genux_k> just wondering how can I do some development for it ?
<genux_k> I am a c++/kernel/ php / javascript/ html etc.etc.et sql etc.etc developer but have read it is hard to get into the k/ubuntu scene
<nado121> hi
<nado121> will i find support for the new karmic here?
<Mufasa> which packet do I need for stealth cashew to work?
<Mufasa> ok, found it it's plasma-scriptengine-ruby
<Razer>  ok wen im trying to mount my hdd so i cane save the things on it befor format (the hdd is ntsf) then i get thiss error " Return code from mount was 1. "incorrect invocation or permissions"
<Mufasa> tousent thankyous to author of "i HATE the Cashew" :*
<Mufasa> it should be in default kubuntu install
<sourcemaker> what is the difference between kleopatra und kpgp?
<DTsan> i need help installing a program from a .bundle file
<DTsan> anyone here that can help me with a .bundle files?
<epimeth> hi guys... does anyone know how to connect to a wireless WPA2-PSK network from the command line? google has been a dead end...
<DTsan> why do you need command line?
<epimeth> because I somehow uninstalled kde/kdm when I tried installing the koffice beta...
<DTsan> oh, fun
<epimeth> yea
<epimeth> :
<DTsan> well sadly i don't know how to do that
<epimeth> :-)
<epimeth> tease :-P
<DTsan> would you happen to know how to install programs from .bundle files?
<epimeth> .deb files?
<DTsan> no
<DTsan> .bundle files
<epimeth> aren
<epimeth> aren't .deb files bundle files?  whats the extension?
<DTsan> .bundle
<LjL> no they aren't
<DTsan> VMware-Player-2.5.3-185404.i386.bundle
<DTsan> that is the file
<LjL> !vmware
<ubottu> VMWare is not available in the Ubuntu repositories. Consider using !QEmu or !VirtualBox as alternatives. Instructions for installing VMWare manually are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware
 * DTsan checks that
<epimeth> googling "kubuntu bundle" .... http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=991726   is that any help?
<LjL> bundle files are just executable
<LjL> i'd stay miles clear from one. but.
<DTsan> well my choices are .rpm and .bundle
<DTsan> the rpm don't work and everyone i talk to tells me not to convert them
<LjL> if using virtualbox or qemu isn't a choice, i suppose
<epimeth> LjL: any reason they are "dot bundle" instead of "dot sh" ???
<DTsan> i can't get the network to work and i have experiece with vmware already
<epimeth> DTsan: why can't you use virtualbox? I use it and its great...
<LjL> epimeth: because the way they work is somewhat standardized.
<DTsan> also: thanks that link had everything i need
<DTsan> couldn't get the network to wotk
<DTsan> attempting install now
<epimeth> LjL: gotcha.... while we're talking, you wouldn't happen to know how to connect to a WPA2-PSK network from the CL would ya?
<LjL> epimeth: nah, i'm on WEP. i couldn't manage WPA to begin with.
<LjL> actually, i can't manage WEP most of the time; fortunately my own computer is on ethernet.
<epimeth> grrrrr.... stupid newfangled technologies with no good *easy* linux solutions
<epimeth> hi guys... does anyone know how to connect to a wireless WPA2-PSK network from the command line? google has been a dead end...
<LjL> epimeth: suppose you've asked in #ubuntu, by the way?
#kubuntu 2010-09-20
<Quaxir> James147: another question, again :). How to downgrade alt+tab program switching from vista-look-a-like to it's "original"-look? (if didn't understand what I tried to explain I'll do it again)
<James147> System settings > desktop > desktop effects (I think... on kde 4.4) System settings > desktop effects on kde 4.5
<James147> Quaxir: and isnt it on coverswitch by default? the vista look alike is the flip one :)
<Quaxir> James147: yeh I mean that flipflap-style which I don't like at all and want to get rid of as soon as possible :S
<James147> Quaxir: wither way :) you should be able to change it in desktop effects
<James147> either ^^
<Quaxir> James147: yarr.. works like I want it now :)
 * James147 loves the flexibility of kde :D
<Quaxir> hehe :)
<Quaxir> James147: Is there working drivers for Logitech G19 and/or MX revolution that you'd be aware of?
<James147> Quaxir: dont know sorry :)
<Quaxir> James147: ookey
<Quaxir> James147: Have you had problems with using Skype on linux?
<James147> Quaxir: other then they refuse to update their client, no
<Quaxir> James147: hm.. I can't get my mic working with it :S
<James147> Quaxir: think mine work when I tried, have you checked skypes settings? If I remember right there are quite a few for setting up audio
<Quaxir> James147: Settings>Sound Devices ?
<James147> Quaxir: think so
<James147> Quaxir: havnt used it in quite a while now :)
<archer> !rules
<ubottu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<archer> i'd like to know if there are some working ATI drivers for kubuntu amd64
<archer> god. midnight overther
<gg> how do i enable memberof overlay in config dit for openldap?
<lowckon> !
<Dusty_> Hello
<Dusty_> I just installed Kubuntu yesterday, it's great!
<Dusty_> I can't seem to find the Ubuntu Software Center though, do you use something different?
<frogonwheels> Dusty_: personally, I use aptitude :)
<Dusty_> can I just use apt-get for that?
<frogonwheels> Dusty_: you can try 'Package Management'
<frogonwheels> Dusty_: should be there - it's a cli tool (open up konsole and type  aptitude)
<frogonwheels> s/cli/curses/
<Dusty_> I tried looking for the Cairo dock in the package manager
<Dusty_> And Gimp doesn't seem to come with this ISO either so I was looking for that.
<Dusty_> Ok, I got Aptitude up
<frogonwheels> Dusty_: sudo aptitude install cairo-dock    (you can use it a bit like apt-get as well)
<frogonwheels> Dusty_: ok  use / to search   /~d  to search in descriptions
<frogonwheels> So:  /cairo-doc
<Dusty_> ah ok
<Dusty_> do you have an opinion on that aswell?  Which dock may work better?
<Dusty_> I saw there was one called Docky also
<frogonwheels> Dusty_: no opinion
<Dusty_> Although, so far I like the standard Kubuntu a lot
<frogonwheels> Dusty_: for me it does fine.
<Dusty_> Especially with all the effects on
<Dusty_> I was using Xubuntu for a while now
<frogonwheels> Dusty_: I use mythbuntu on my media pc and it has ..erm openbox?  Which is fine for a media pc :)
<frogonwheels> no.. um xfc or something
<Walzmyn> XFCE
<jmichaelx> i thought that mythbuntu used xfce
<frogonwheels> Walzmyn: :)
<Dusty_> Yeah
<jmichaelx> just like xubuntu
<Dusty_> I like that for my old laptop
<frogonwheels> close
<Dusty_> It's really fast
<Walzmyn> xfce > Gnome
<frogonwheels> yeah
<jmichaelx> i also like xfce better than gnome, but i do not care for xubuntu
<frogonwheels> well as much as I like kde, I acknowledge that it's rather heavy
<Dusty_> Yeah, still quick though on newer stuff.
<Dusty_> Got gimp downloading now, thanks Frog!
<gg>  how do i enable memberof using config DIT?
<vianna> olá
<masi> hola?
<vianna> oi...tudo bom?
<masi> algun irc para ubuntu?
<vianna> como assim irc?...desculpe sou meio novato aqui
<masi> yo igual
<masi> portuges?
<vianna> sou brasileiro , vc é de portual néh?
<vianna> portugal
<masi> no, yo de España
<vianna> pertinho....alí na esquina rsr
<Walzmyn> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<vianna> muito prazr em te conhecer
<masi> better in inglish
<masi> you speak inglish
<vianna> entendi........meu inglesh é horrível
<masi> you speak inglish?
<Walzmyn> I've got one of my printers set to default, but OOo always brings up the other one.
<vianna> não...muito pouco
<Walzmyn> !es | vianna
<ubottu> vianna: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<vianna> ok
<vianna> obrigado
<masi> grax ubottu
<Walzmyn> <- no habla Espanol
<masi> yo si
<vianna> sim...um pouco
<masi> xd
<vianna> ou melhor...entendo um pouco
<Walzmyn> masi ubottu is a bot
<masi> da wal
<vianna> masi vc é homem ou mulher?rs
<vianna> desculpe  perguntar isso
<vianna> rs
<vianna> sumiu masi?
<maco> español?
<masi> yo
<vianna> sim um pouco
<maco> portuges?
<vianna> fala da onde?
<maco> !pt
<ubottu> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em brasileiro. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<vianna> eu sou brasileiro e tem u irmao ai da espanha
<Walzmyn> why pt? why not po?
<masi> y por que quieres ir a españa ?
<vianna> #ubuntu-br
<vianna> isso aí
<vianna> ?
<vianna> rs
<masi> me aburro
<vianna> rs.......
<vianna> ki trolha cmplicada essa heii
<masi> rs es fr an com org net
<masi> que mas da?
<masi> hay alguien espaañol?
<masi> ???¿¿¿¿?
<masi> ?????????????????????????????????????¿????????????.?????????????'
<masi> .3............................................................................-------------------------,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,çççççççççççççççççççççççççççççççççç´´´´´´´´´´´´´+++++++++++++++++++````````````
<masi> ¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡'''''''''''''''''''''9999999999999990000000000000008888888888887777777777776666666666688888888888888444444444444444444666666666666665555555555552222222222224444444444444111111111133333333333ººººººººººººº
<vianna> meio complicadoisso aqui
<shade__> so I installed 10.10, and quite liked the ublog plasma widget. I went back to 10.04 so i could install starcraft2 n wine, and found that the ublog widget doesnt work. obviouly there is a newer version used in 10.10, how do i install it in 10.04?
<maco> !es | masi
<ubottu> masi: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<vianna> ola
<maco> vianna: ola. portuges en #ubuntu-br
<vianna> obrigado....ja achei lá.....um abraço
<masi> mec
<vinnie_> has anyone here successfully got google talk to work with there mic?
<DaveWM> is there a place in kubuntu to setup margins for screen edges,  i'd like it if applications maximized would still leave me a 2 pixel edge around the sides
<Guest41663> Hi
<phoenix_> what is the default audio server in kubuntu
<zack`ubuntu> is there anyone around that can possibly help with fortran?
<zack`ubuntu> anyone? :(
<well_laid_lawn> zack`ubuntu:  there is #programming
<zack`ubuntu> thank you
 * elliot98 waves to all
<elliot98> do you know where I can find irc archives?
<well_laid_lawn> !logs
<ubottu> Official channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ - For LoCo channels, http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/
<frogonwheels> zackk: there's probably a newsgroup on it you could subscribe to
<larsjaaa> so akonadi is unusable from the start in 10.04? > renders most Kontact apps crash aswell.. anyone know a quickfix?
<sabgenton> how do you disconect from an sftp /ssh share in dolfin
<sabgenton> right clicking give no disconect option
<gavinl> hi, there
<gavinl> I have a C2Duo CPU board with Intel GS45 Chipset, I run Kubuntu 10.0.4, I installed plug-ins for DVD play, and did all updates, but when I try to play DVD, it just kicks me off to login screen, Is there anyone knows how to fix it?
<Guest66397> poo
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<kapoo> hi  I am kwaproo
<kapoo> hi
<James147> hi kapoo
<kapoo> hi James147
<glaucous> Since Kubuntu is going to use Pulseaudio in 10.10, I'm wondering if it is possible to bypass the pulseaudio server  (with some applications), so that only one application is allowed to use one soundcard - bypassing the resampler.
<glaucous> Like ALSA does by default
<Riddell> glaucous: you can uninstall pulseaudio if you want
<glaucous> Riddell: Yes, guess I could.
<v3nd3tta``> yay zamolf
<v3nd3tta``> my father worked for your isp connection to germany :D
<zamolf> ciao
<BluesKaj> I never found much use for PA  , it's another layer of useless processing meant for ppl with so called big sound setups
<dinoh_acharie> yo!
<dinoh_acharie> got a small proble but its quite big if takea look at it
<well_laid_lawn> !details | please
<ubottu> please: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<dinoh_acharie> i installed ubuntu 10.04 after installation when i try to boot there is a error saying init too long this happened not only with ubuntu but kubuntu as well
<well_laid_lawn> dinoh_acharie:  I know nothing about that - there might be someone in #ubuntu that does
<dinoh_acharie> well no one from ubuntu too im outta luck :( jolicloud just works fine tough
<well_laid_lawn> what's jolicloud?
<dinoh_acharie> its a cloud os for netbooks
<dinoh_acharie> :D
<well_laid_lawn> k
<well_laid_lawn> is that linux based?
<dinoh_acharie> its part of colonical too
<dinoh_acharie> yeah ubuntu based
<dinoh_acharie> its the only os that u cud install just anywhere
<dinoh_acharie> even f#kin p1 runs it
<well_laid_lawn> and the *ubuntus don't work on the netbook?
<dinoh_acharie> no ubuntus dont work on my stupid p4 box
<well_laid_lawn> diff h/ware then
<dinoh_acharie> which is 845 based chipset
<dinoh_acharie> presscot as intel call is
<dinoh_acharie> *it
<dinoh_acharie> calls it
<well_laid_lawn> using a pci sata card or something similar?
<dinoh_acharie> no man
<well_laid_lawn> k
<dinoh_acharie> pata
<well_laid_lawn> I'm thinking it might be bad cd burns - did you do the md5 check on them?
<dinoh_acharie> yarp
<dinoh_acharie> works just fine in other pcs
<well_laid_lawn> k
<well_laid_lawn> and the error is that init is taking too long?
<dinoh_acharie> no" init too long"
<dinoh_acharie> and that box just winks at me
<dinoh_acharie> then ehat i call for a reboot
<well_laid_lawn> heh - didn't know that init had a length
<dinoh_acharie> dunno what this stupid thing is upto
<dinoh_acharie> just keeps pissin me off
<well_laid_lawn> sounds weird
<dinoh_acharie> yeah guess what im actually seeing it it looks wierder than it sounds
<BluesKaj> dinoh_acharie, run the alternaye-install , it'll work
<BluesKaj> alternate
<dinoh_acharie> ok bro
<dinoh_acharie> gonna do just what u said
<grifo74> hello i have a proble every time i want go to wine c: say directori dont exist but only in 10.04 help
<James147> grifo74: does it exist? normally at ~/.wine/drive_c
<grifo74> yes the directori exist but if i try go in menu the system give-me this error
<James147> grifo74: run "winecfg" and check the drive mappings
<James147> grifo74: otherwise try asking on #winehq   they will know more then I do :)
<klaxian> does anyone know where i can find a 2.6.35-21 kernel package?  fglrx will not install on -22
<klaxian> and i can't seem to find the old kernel builds online
<grifo74> other question a cant share a folder
<James147> grifo74: share a folder with that?
<klaxian> i am running maverick
<klaxian> well, maverick kernal anyway
<James147> klaxian: then you might want to ask on #ubuntu+1
<grifo74> tho apear in virtualbox i use this to test software
<klaxian> ok will do
<James147> grifo74: ahh, do you have the version from the repos, or from the site? because the one from the repos cannot share folders as far as I knwo
<grifo74> ok thanks i ude the repo i go try the official site
<grifo74> use
<Tekk_> I installed kubuntu from the ppa, but now when I login with kdm it drops me into a login terminal.
<Tekk_> using gdm works fine, and when I try to fully remove kdm in synaptic I get the following error: E: kdm: subprocess installed post-removal script returned error exit status 1
<Tekk_> obviously it means that one of the scripts went wrong, and kdm itself got removed fine, anyway I can get rid of the kdm configuration without it?
<poo> hi anyone know where i can find sap
<poo> Checking for SAP/R3 (librfc/saprfc.h) ...
<poo>                                       ... NOT found, module sapr3 disabled
<poo> Get it from http://www.sap.com/solutions/netweaver/linux/eval/index.asp
<FloodBotK1> poo: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<poo> sry
<poo> that links no good
<Tekk_> anyone have any ideas, aside from just use gdm? :P
<jmichaelx> many have had an issue with having to repeatedly reboot to even get kdm to come up... has that also been your experience?
<Tekk_> jmichaelx: no
<adilalpman> hi
<adilalpman> i need help about my zte mf636 3g modem on kubuntu 10.04 lts
<adilalpman> can anybody help me?
<jmichaelx> Tekk_: ok, the problem i had was *largely* corrected by disabling the logo, etc., in plymouth at bootup. a line in /etc/default/grub had to be commented out
<jmichaelx> Tekk_: you might want to just leave kdm installed, but configure your system to just use gdm
<Tekk_> jmichaelx: already have
<jmichaelx> i wound up using gdm instead of kdm for quite a while in karmic, as well. these sorts of things are why i would never recommend kubuntu to a new linux user
<Tekk_> while I'm here can anyone tell me how I can figure out my DNS server's IP address?
<Tekk_> trying to set up the desktop for sshing since that's pretty much all I'll use it for now that I have the laptop :P
<jmichaelx> Tekk_: what nameservers are listed in /etc/resolv.conf?
<Tekk_> doman ec.rr.com, search ec.rr.com, then 3 ip addresses with nameserver before them
<jmichaelx> Tekk_: i would presume that those are the DNS server IPs you are looking for, no?
<Tekk_> jmichaelx: looks like it :P
<Tekk_> thanks
<jmichaelx> np
<petr> join #prolog
<Tekk_> O.o
<Tekk_> ip address is static, but trying to ssh there will time out
<Tekk_> doing ssh localhost on the machine works fine
<jmichaelx> Tekk_: are you sure that port 22 is open on the remote host?
<James147> Tekk_: have you installed ssh? (kubuntu dosnt have the server installed by default as far as I know)
<Tekk_> ssh is installed, not sure how to see if 20 is open
<Tekk_> I'
<jmichaelx> Tekk_: is the remote host possibly at your place of employment, or something similar?
<Tekk_> jmichaelx: nope, it's my desktop, residing under this very desk :P
<Tekk_> however, I am on a laptop on the house's wifi, would that mess with it?
<James147> Tekk_: that shouldnt affect it
<jmichaelx> Tekk_: then what James147 is saying is probably the issue. type 'sudo apt-get install ssh'
<Tekk_> jmichaelx: I know I have ssh
<Tekk_> ssh localhost works on both machines, neither were installed as kubuntu
<James147> ^^ note you ned ssh installed on the mechiene your sshing to
<jmichaelx> Tekk_: you do not have open-ssh-server... type 'sudo apt-get install ssh'
<James147> (by default kubuntu has ssh-client, not the server so computers cannot ssh into it without installing that)
<jmichaelx> openssh-server*
<Tekk_> not running kubuntu, making sure I have the server installed is the first thing I did :P
<jmichaelx> Tekk_: 'ssh' is a meta-package
<Tekk_> jmichaelx: which is already the newest version on all of my computers involved
<James147> Tekk_: try "ssh localhost" on the remote mechiene (the one you want to connect to)
<Tekk_> James147: it works
<James147> Tekk_: can you ping the remote mechiene?
<Tekk_> no, times out
<James147> that suggest a connection problem :)
<Tekk_> James147: well yeah there's pretty obviously a connection problem :P
<Tekk_> but where would it be, both comps have internet access
<prololololo> but but  gay but
<KendyfortheState> What is IP of desktop?  What is ip of laptop?
<James147> Tekk_: not entirly sure... have you enabled the firewall on either computer?
<Tekk_> James147: not unless one starts up automatically
<prololololo> somebody know ubunto for gays?  "ubuntu gays aditions 10.0".
<James147> Tekk_: it shouldnt
<Tekk_> then I'd guess no
<Tekk_> there's a firewall on the router, but that shouldnt be affected since I'm on the same LAN :/
<maco> prololololo: there is an lgbt interest group within the ubuntu community, but no the distro is for all
<prololololo> maco  what?  gays is not people?  ubuntu hates gays!
<jmichaelx> i think prololololo needs to speak to an op
<sandeep_> anybody know how to configure GRUB from system settings in  kubuntu 10.04 LTS?
<maco> prololololo: ubuntu is for all human beings, including the gay ones. please stop trolling
<James147> sandeep_: as far as I know you cannot
<Tekk_> prololololo: or at least learn to troll first, you suck
<jmichaelx> trolling is an art
<sandeep_> then i need to edit it from konsole?
<jmichaelx> a science, even
<prololololo> Tekk_   thanks for attantions
<James147> sandeep_: "kdesudo kate /etc/default/grub" is where grubs configureation file is located
<prololololo> prololololol is not gay
<James147> !grub2 | sandeep_
<ubottu> sandeep_: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Ubuntu 9.10.  For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<maco> prololololo: look, this channel is for technical support questions. sexuality is irrelevant. if you want to discuss it do so elsewhere
<prololololo> maco  ok, I have stoped.
<sandeep_> it shows error message on system startup without a graphical screen even then its starting
<James147> sandeep_: cannot really help without the error messages or more details about the problem
<hlshah> hi hub, I am just starting up with Kubuntu and got an error "phonon: HDA Intel ALC262 Analog does not work". Tried reading a few posts on google but could not understand what they did to solve the problem. Please help!
<sandeep_> why cant i change GRUB settings in a graphical environment like in open suse?
<James147> sandeep_: becuase there is no gui for editing grub 2 in kde or kubuntu yet... opensuse have their own graphicall editing stuff
<James147> (one of the reason i dont use suse is due to the horror of their graphical editing programs :(
 * James147 but is tempted to create one for kbubuntu... if he know more about grub2 :(
<sandeep_> an os will be more user friendly only if it allows system settings editing using GUI
<sandeep_> why people at this 21st century should bother about the terminal commands when all Os supports GUI
<James147> sandeep_: for most things yes... grub does not normally need to be edited, so no one has really bothered to create a system settings modual for kde/kubuntu...
<KendyfortheState> sandeep_: sudo nano /etc/default/grub  - make your changes - sudo grub-mkconfig -o  /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<sandeep_> whats your opinion on emulator? is Wine is the best? or any similar exists?
<sandeep_> yaa im trying to edit in superuser mode
<James147> sandeep_: kubuntu is mostly driven by volunteers.... if you want something done you ahve to ask the developers very nicly as they have many other things to do :) or try to code it your self
<James147> sandeep_: there are similar things baised on wine... mostly comersial though
<James147> sandeep_: wine is the best free version about but you can get soem front ends for it that make some things esier to install (playonlinux is one)
<sandeep_> is Grub or lilo is better?
<adilalpman> its up to you :P
<James147> KendyfortheState: why grub-mkconfig? why not just "sudo update-grub"?
<sandeep_> how can i switch to lilo? now grub shows errors, i installed lilo now from repositry online.
<KendyfortheState> James147: That's what has worked for me per the how-to.
<Tekk_> sandeep_: by removing grub....?
<sandeep_> no i mean can i switch to lilo? no need to remove grub
<James147> KendyfortheState: heh, looking at the man pages, "update-grub is a stub for running grub-mkconfig -o /boot/grub/grub.cfg to generate a grub2 config file."  so I take it they are the same :)
<KendyfortheState> James147: I'll try that next time... more efficient!
<hlshah> I am just starting up with Kubuntu and got an error "phonon: HDA Intel ALC262 Analog does not work". Tried reading a few posts on google but could not understand what they did to solve the problem. I did notice two things : (1) built in mic does not work (plugged in one works) (2) only one application can sound at once (that I understand; due to pulse audio, but just an observation). Please help!
<sandeep_> any alternate for adobe photoshop other than gimp?
<KendyfortheState> sandeep_: Wine and paint.exe
<hlshah> Is there anyone who can assist with my problem about HDA Intel ALC262?
<James147> sandeep_: krita in koffice
<well_laid_lawn> !intelhda | hlshah see if this helps
<ubottu> hlshah see if this helps: For fixing your Intel HDA sound this page has useful information https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<sandeep_> ok
<linux> On moving mouse over network widget, icon says "Network Management disabled". I am unable to connect, what should I do?
<well_laid_lawn> linux:  what does   ifconfig   return?
<poo> your mother
<James147> linux: check in /var/lib/NetworkManager/NetworkManager.state and see if its being disabled by that :)
<sandeep_> GRUB is showing error "invalid comand 'terminal' "
<yannis> linux: are you using a laptop that was hibernated btw?
<linux> yannis: I tried the option to "sleep to disk". After I had these problems
<yannis> I had the same problem
<sandeep_> GRUB is showing error "invalid comand 'terminal' " please help me
<linux> James147: well_laid_lawn: I am sorry but would it be fine to give instructions as to what all to check and resolve. I'm on the same system with LiveUSB
<James147> linux: yannis: as far as I can tell its due to the network-manager getting disabled by the sleep function, and under some conditions it dosnt re enable it (can do this by shutting down and sleeping at the same time)
<James147> linux: "kdesudo kate /var/lib/NetworkManager/NetworkManager.state"
<James147> linux: and change (assuming this is the problem) "NetworkingEnabled=false" to "NetworkingEnabled=true"
<James147> linux: (or you should be albe to safly delete that file and reset everything to the defaults)
<yannis> That's what I did, rm'd it
<James147> linux: (to remove it "sudo rm /var/lib/NetworkManager/NetworkManager.state" should work as well)
<linux> James147: I'll try. Any other resolution?
<James147> linux: not that I know of... remember to restart knetworkmanager (and possibally network-manager) after editing the file
<linux> James147: How to restart knetworkmanager?
<yannis> service network-manager stop
<James147> linux: "kquitapp knetworkmanager && sleep 1 && knetworkmanager"
<James147> yannis: rather ^^ "sudo restart network-manager"  :)
<yannis> hehe yeah :P
<James147> (for network-manager, the first one i said for knetworkmanager)
<linux> Anything else?
<James147> linux: it didnt work then?
<linux> well_laid_down: James147: yannis: Thank you for your help. I hope it works :)
<James147> linux: (not that the restarting knetworkmanager can also be done by simply logging out and abck in :D )
<James147> s/not/note/
<yannis> there's no man page for kquitapp
<yannis> does it just kill the app?
<James147> yannis: --help?
<James147> yannis: not all kde commands have man pages
<hlshah> hi hub, am back....@ubottu : I tried, added that line with sony-assamd and rebooted. Did not work yet.
<James147> yannis: and I dont think it just kills the app, I know it causes plasma-desktop to save its confiog before quitting
<yannis> cool been on this channel for some minutes and learned stuff already :)
<James147> yannis: uses dbus to ask the app to quit
<James147> (according to --help)
<James147> !ubottu | hlshah
<ubottu> hlshah: Hi! I'm #kubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<hlshah> I am still facing problems with "Phonon: HDA Intel ALC262 Analog" and leads to my inbuilt mic not working. any suggestions?
<James147> hlshah: afraid I dont know much about sound problems :( to many things have changed since I last went digging around with that...
<linux_> James147:  Thanks a lot it worked :)
<James147> hlshah: however, #phonon might be able to better help
<linux_> Hey James147
<hlshah> @James147: thankyou
<linux_> Thanks
<kynarion> hi
<kynarion> I've got a very strange problem: I suddenly can't start kde; it freezes after the world icon appears on splash.
<James147> kynarion: can you run "startx" from a tty (after stopping kdm) and see what it says
<yannis> I actually had the same problem today, booted a different kernel version to make it work
<kynarion> well, i just starts if i do that
<James147> kynarion: hmm, could you try disabling the splash screen then?
<kynarion> yannis: i can't remember a recent update, do you?
<kynarion> James147: perhaps if you tell my how ;)
<James147> kynarion: system settings > appearence > splash screen... set it to "none"
<urgyen> kynarion check permissions on ~./ICEauthority
 * James147 notices it login much quicker without a splash screen anyway :D 
<urgyen> I had some update change the permissions on that file and the dang thing stopped working
<James147> urgyen: doesnt taht normally stop startx from working as well? (or as that a different file?)
<urgyen> dunno, never tried startx option when I had a problem
<kynarion> urgyen: I did that already, it was owned by root and I did a chown <myusername>
<urgyen> ok
<James147> kynarion: I take it you looked for other files owned by root as well?
<kynarion> James147: nope, I don't know which files could be involved
 * James147 notes that these files being owned by root is sometimes caused by running "sudo kate"     it is advised to use "kdesudo kate" instead
<James147> kynarion: ls -la ~/   and see if any are owned by root... although if startx works I didnt think that would be your problem
<James147> kynarion: eitherway, did disabling the splash screen work at all?
<James147> (or even better, "ls -la ~ | grep root")
<kynarion> James147: i would have to reboot to test without splash...
<James147> kynarion: sorry, are you having problems logging in or starting kdm?
<kynarion> James147: well, I can login on kdm and then the splash freezes
<James147> kynarion: so try disabling ksplash (the way I said) you shouldnt need to reboot (unless it crashes)
<kynarion> ok, please wait a minute
<sah4ez> народ, даров, кто работал с KiCad?
<Pici> !ru | sah4ez
<ubottu> sah4ez: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<kynarion> weeeeeeeeeeeeeell
<kynarion> doesn't work without splash screen
<kynarion> now the xserver crashes (showing an error message, which I can't see, because kdm immediately appears again)
<kynarion> James147: I lost the code I need to show files owned by root...
<well_laid_lawn>  kynarion if you do   ctrl+alt+F1   you should see the error - alt+F7 to get back
<kynarion> no there's just the terminal login prompt
<well_laid_lawn> k
<kynarion> again, I CAN startx/kde from terminal (choosing the "repair"-kernel)
<kynarion> ok, no more files are owned by root.
<Ninjara> In the middle of a logged-in session I suddenly get 'permission/access denied' to my entire home folder.  It literally worked read-write seconds earlier and then stopped short, even though the entire ~/ is owned by the user and the user has rw-access to it.
<Ninjara> i have to go root to access my user's own home-folder.  does this make any sense at all?
<Ninjara> I've tried 'sudo chown user:user /home/user -R;chmod /home/user u+rw -R' just for the heck of it, but it really just made matters worse (can't even list the files now).
<Ninjara> double-ju-tee-eff?
<Quavitor> Hi all I have little problem, i must install gcc on my kubuntu netbook but i have not internet connection on my netbook. On installation pendrive i have gcc packages but system requires cdrom as software source, do not want to work with pendrive. Can somebody help me how to install gcc without internet connection?
<Amgine> No answer Quavitor, but how are you in IRC?
<Quavitor> i have second computer with working Internet :)
<Amgine> Does the machine you're on, and your netbook, have cdrom, Quavitor?
<Quavitor> notebooh hasn't
<Amgine> <mmms sadly>
<Quavitor> I have also Ubuntu with internet connection in my PC. Maybe can I use it?
<Amgine> Quavitor: This might help: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1573003
<Amgine> (not sure, and have little or no kubuntu knowledge)
<Quavitor> Thank you I'm checking this
<Intifada> Wesh
<Intifada> Oh bande de zizi y'a quelqu'un ?
<Gamoder> Intifada: /join #kubuntu-fr peut-être?
<Quavitor> Thank you so much Amgine but it didn't help me. I must try to ask question on forum
<Amgine> <shrugs> Sorry I could not be of help.
<Quavitor> I experienced that Linux community is very willing to help
<Quavitor> And i'm sorry for my English - it isn't my native language
<rysiek|pl> Quavitor: which is? French or Polish?
<Quavitor> Polish, how do you know that?
<rysiek|pl> *magic*
<rysiek|pl> Quavitor: zapraszam na #ubuntu-pl na przykład ;)
<robinr> where are the addressboosks configured?
<robinr> kmail has one, the addressbook another and these seem unable to communicate
<ussr_man> dd
<ussr_man> hi all
<ussr_man> firefox said me that I need to install PLAGIN  AUDIO/MPEG   !!!  WHAT I SHOULD TO DO?
<ussr_man> common girls... wayk up
<rysiek|pl> if you talk like that nobody will want to help, y'know
<rysiek|pl> what's your native language?
<rysiek|pl> ru?
<ussr_man> rysiek|pl russian
<rysiek|pl> !ru | ussr_man
<ubottu> ussr_man: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<ussr_man> rysiek|pl   NO!
<rysiek|pl> meh.
<ussr_man> rysiek|pl  I like english
<corey> is there a media center for ubuntu that can connect to xbox such as windows media center?
<rysiek|pl> have it your way
<rysiek|pl> corey: XBMC maybe?
<rysiek|pl> corey: also, VLC should be able
<corey> i have vlc but i dont see how to set that up
<ussr_man> rysiek|pl  please, tell me.,..   are you from Poland?   man... be my fand, tell me answer...
<rysiek|pl> ussr_man: try: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras; and restart firefox
<rysiek|pl> ussr_man: and watch with namecalling next time, m'kay pumpkin? ;)
<corey> lol
<ussr_man> rysiek|pl   ok, thanks
<corey> how can i get xbmc?
<rysiek|pl> corey: try http://videolan.org/; I know how to stream live into the net from vlc, but have no idea about windows media center support ;)
<rysiek|pl> corey: hummm... apt-cache search xbmc...
<rysiek|pl> wtf? no xbmc?..
<corey> well all i want to do is play music on my tv using the xbox connecting to my computer
<corey> thats why i said media center because i know that works on windows, i dont need the extra features just a music box really
<maxi_> kann ich bei mir irgendwie die wlan verbindung auf die lan karte durchschleifen, also konkret die playstation mit crossoverkabel an den rechner hängen weil die playstation nen schlechteren wlan adapter hat und in ner scheiss ecke steht?
<rysiek|pl> corey: ah. well, VLC should serve you well
<rysiek|pl> !de | maxi_
<corey> can you tell me how to stream to my xbox using vlc please?
<ubottu> maxi_: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<maxi_> fuck this is the english channel sorry
<rysiek|pl> corey: I haven't got the slightest idea. I know it's possible, though
<rysiek|pl> maxi_: no prob. but watch the lingo, pls ;)
<Riddell> maxi_: don't swear
<corey> thanks though, now im in the right direction =D
<Riddell> at least not in English :)
<rysiek|pl> corey: as I said, check out their website at http://videolan.org and their wiki is extremely helpful
<corey> ill do that now thank you =D
<rysiek|pl> cheers
 * rysiek|pl was supposed to be watching the french Connection. bugger.
<maxi_> any idea how to conect my ps3 using a crossover cable to my desktop pc and allow it to use the internet conection of my pc?
<maxi_> for windows I can find tutorials, but there's no windows on my hdd^^
<ussr_man> guys.... I just had wanted to listen to the radio ONLINE, but my firefox affered me to install plagin....  but later sayd thad I must install it myself! ...  (now I waiting) ->  "@ubuntu:~$ sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras; and restart firefox"
<BluesKaj> maxi_, what device are you using for internet access?
<ussr_man> may be "@ubuntu:~$ sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras" ????!!!!  without "; and restart firefox"  command!
<maxi_> wlan usb stick... but with a long usb cable to the window...
<maxi_> where my computer and my ps3 are, not even my cellphone is working....
<corey> seems that only windows encoders can stream to xbox =( but i did find how to stream to other stuff using vlc so thanks might use it with something else
<maxi_> upstairs I can conect directly to my wlan with the ps3... but I want to conect from the basement :)
<corey> i have another question if anyone has time to help me
<corey> i was wondering how to mount my other windows partition inside kubuntu, i have 3 operating systems and only 1 shows up in kubuntu
<BluesKaj> maxi_,, so you use a cellphone type usb adapter stick for internet ?
<maxi_> no, wlan usb-stick with a long usb cable to the window ;-)
<rysiek|pl> ussr_man: don't worry about the "; and restart firefox" - no such command, it'll be ignored ;)
<rysiek|pl> ussr_man: wait until the sudo apt-get(...) finishes and restart firefox
<ussr_man> ))
<maxi_> on my computer it's working fine like this, but the playstations wlan adapter is internal :)
<ussr_man> ok
<BluesKaj> maxi_, what's the window got todo with it . i'm asking about your internet connection?
<ussr_man> 40% now
<maxi_> nothing, just explaining why I can use the interneal wlan from the ps3...
<BluesKaj> nm maxi_ , if Idon't know how you're conncting I can't help ...sorry
<maxi_> I'm conecting with a wlan usb stick from my computer...
<maxi_> this conection I want to use on my ps3 conected to my computer with a LAN crossover cable
<BluesKaj> wlan usb stick from my computer to what, maxi_ , a router , a local wifi network hotspot , WIMAX ...?
<BluesKaj> cellphone network ?
 * BluesKaj shrugs ... don't have time this today anyway , other things to do ...maybe someone else can help maxi_ , I have to leave.
<maxi_> no, to my router upstairs^^ but that doesnt matter at all... I need the wireles-lan conection of my computer to be used by my playstation, conected with a crossover cable to my computer....
<philipp__> Hey kann mir jemand helfen MCE zu installieren
<DeagelPro> Hey kann mir jemand helfen MCE zu installieren
<Torch> !de
<ubottu> In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<DeagelPro> thx
<vbgunz> Is there anyway to get an official ubuntu kernel greater than 2.6.32 that isn't mainline without patches? Other than compiling I am not seeing a ppa of the latest stable kernels e.g., 2.6.35 with ubuntu patches. Am I right?
<maco> vbgunz: run 10.10
<zack`ubuntu> im on a lenovo laptop with switchable graphics .. in windows, when I'm not gaming, I can use my onboard video to increase battery life and it keeps my computer from getting so hot .. however, in ubuntu, it runs my video card at all times and not my onboard .. is there any way to switch GPUs in ubuntu?
<vbgunz> maco: I was tempted but would rather not. I would just like the latest stable kernel in 10.04 without compiling and with ubuntu patches in place. There is no ppa for this?
<ussr_man> FUCK
<ussr_man> does not wark
<vbgunz> ussr_man: you have keyboard torrets I hope
<ussr_man> torrets ????  what a fucking torrets ???
<Torch> vbgunz: you could just download the debs for the 10.10 kernel. not sure what the dependencies are though.
<IdleOne> !language | ussr_man
<ubottu> ussr_man: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Torch> vbgunz: you would lose the auto-updating, obviously, without a proper repo set.
<ussr_man> !language | IdleOne
<ubottu> IdleOne: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<vbgunz> Torch: I can try *but* quick question, why would I lose autoupdating if I only download the debs?
<Torch> vbgunz: because there is no way to notify your system there's an update if you hand-install debs
<maco> vbgunz: no
<maco> vbgunz: but 10.10 is very close to release. 3 weeks and its in final freeze
<vbgunz> maco: yeah, 2.6.33 has TRIM for ssd. I've seen my SSD go from 230MB a sec to 150. I really don't want to hammer this SSD for another 3 weeks as I got this drop in just less than 3 weeks of usage.
<maco> vbgunz: its safe to upgrade now.... like i said its in final freeze. not much will be changing
<vbgunz> maco I hear you, damn I wish though kernels with patches had a ppa. If I keep seeing a drop on performance I'll do it
<Waleed> hello all
<Waleed> I had a problem when updating my kubuntu and now I cannot login to the desktop, it tells me no vaild session
<Waleed> I had a problem when updating my kubuntu and now I cannot login to the desktop, it tells me no vaild session
<James147> Waleed: do you have a wired connection?
#kubuntu 2010-09-21
<tweakedeh> Hello, I'm changing smb.conf and everything is going good but I can't get the log on to work, It prompts for a username and password and I put it in and it just keeps asking. Any Ideas?    http://pastebin.ca/1945432
<thechris> Does anyone know how to reinstall the nvidia kernel modules?
<James147> tweakedeh: have you added your user/password to the samba database (i think that can be done by smbpasswd)
<tweakedeh> James147: I have not... thanks, I'll try that now
<tweakedeh> James147, That fixed my problem, Thank you!
<e_t_> thechris: "sudo apt-get install --reinstall nvidia-current" or maybe "sudo dpkg-reconfigure nvidia-current"
<thechris> "module build for the currently running kernel was skipped since the kernel source for this kernel does not seem to be installed"
<e_t_> In that case, "sudo apt-get install linux-headers-generic" and then what I said before.
<e_t_> thechris: You may want to install build-essential (sudo apt-get install build-essential) too.
<thechris> I should have that installed.  This all came up because I wanted to see a file in the kernel source, and typed the wrong apt-get line
<thechris> and I have no idea how to undo apt-get.
<e_t_> "sudo apt-get remove [whatever]"
<Poser> hellp
<Poser> hello*
<Poser> Can someone here help me out for a little bit. I just moved from ubuntu to kubuntu and one thing i used in ubuntu isn't working maybe someone could help me (proably a newbie issue)
<James147> !ask | Poser
<ubottu> Poser: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Poser> I can't seem to simply open compressed files by clicking on them i double checked and have gzip and 7 zip installed but dbl click it opens up a menu to select a program but neither show up
<James147> Poser: in dolphin I presume?
<Poser> ok new mistake it's a rar file might have to install rar support :p
<lahwran> hey all - how do I use networkmanager to share an internet connection from kubuntu?
<Poser> yes in dophin
<e_t_> lahwran: I don't think you can do that with networkmanager.
<Poser> ok still doesn't work from dolphin
<lahwran> e_t_: really? i've heard that you can do it from the gnome networkmanager client
<James147> Poser: the menu that opens is the "Open with..." menu?
<Poser> it's the kickoff app luancher menu
<e_t_> lahwran: I know you can do connection sharing with Firestarter, but I don't recall seeing that option in networkmanager. It's been a while since I've used GNOME system tools though.
<lahwran> oh wait
<James147> Poser: ?? really... right click the file > properties > the spanner icon (on the general tab at the end of the "type" line)... What type is listed and what apps are listed for it?
<lahwran> I found it
<lahwran> !ics
<ubottu> If you want to share the internet connection of your Ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetConnectionSharing - You may also use !firestarter: http://www.fs-security.com/docs/connection-sharing.php
<lahwran> ^ someone in #ubuntu threw me this, and the first one has the method I wanted
<Poser> .r05 RAR archive
<Poser> no app assoctiated with it
<James147> Poser: ... ahh a split archive :( ... your gona need to add the program "Ark" to the list for each *.rXX  file you want to click on (or jsut click on the same one each time, prefebally the *.rar )
 * James147 hates split *.rars
<Poser> *smacks forhead*
<Poser> I even knew that thank you :)
<James147> (also, the list of programs that came up... I am guessing it was the "open with..." dialog..)
<Poser> yes
<Poser> that fixed it thanks
<James147> (it should ahve a checkbox at the bottom, "always use this programs for this file type" or something similar)
<Poser> oh when arc installed it just worked
<James147> arc?
<Poser> erm arc
<Poser> ark
<James147> :)
<Poser> context menu is there to now extract here there and archive
<Poser> thank you
<Poser> now brb bio break
<Poser> back
<Poser> have one more question how do i buy world of goo for linux?
<James147> Poser: http://2dboy.com/games.php  has a buy now button with tux on it :) I guess that would work
<Poser> thanks james I downloaded it free but just payed for it :)
<Poser> wish i could install the chameleon bootloader without ihackintosh :p
<Poser> much sexier then grub2
<James147> Poser: grub 2 is themeable (kubuntu just dosent have a theme for it)
<James147> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Ubuntu 9.10.  For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<James147> Poser: see section 10 Splash Images and Theming of that link
<Poser> kewl some look kind of sexy
 * e_t_ is away: Gone away for now
<sirecat> For some reason 10.04 isn't able to list out the windows shares when I double click the workgroup name. I have added mappings to hosts for the windows machines. I also have a macintosh on the "Workgroup" and it sees and connects to it just fine. The message I receive is that it can't retrieve a list of file shares from server. Can someone help me troubleshoot what is going on?
<Poser> *does a lil dance*
<Poser> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Ubuntu 9.10.  For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<nas> hi
<nas> i do have a problem with kubuntu lucid  dpkgerror how to fix it
<James147> !details | nas
<ubottu> nas: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<dasKreech> James147: nice  :) Need to remember that one
<nas> var/cache/apt/archives/linux-image-2.6.32-24-generic_2.6.32-24.43_i386.deb
<nas> cannot update the above
<dasKreech> nas: delete the file
<nas> ok
<nas> how to delete this file
<dasKreech> sudo rm the path you gave
<James147> nas: run: "sudo rm /var/cache/apt/archives/linux-image-2.6.32-24-generic_2.6.32-24.43_i386.deb" in a terminal (without quotes)
<James147> dasKreech: there are probally allot more hidden away :) wish you could query ubottu for them
<dasKreech> You can
<Poser> I cheat I use the clean up selections in ubuntu tweak, aslong as you don't use the gnome part of it, it works
<Poser> i know that from using it in xubuntu
<dasKreech> Poser: :-)
<James147> dasKreech: how?
<Poser> how do i whisper back?
<jennifer> n00b here need help my screen is massive
<James147> Poser: wisper?
<James147> Poser: do you mean pm or just highling a line?
<dasKreech> jennifer: as in you can push the mouse to the edge and it scrolls the whole screen in any direction
<Poser> highlight i guess like you just did i thought it might be for me only :p
<jennifer> daskreech no
<James147> Poser: thats you client, I jsut type your name and you client highghts it..
<Poser> oh ok
<James147> Poser: well, by type, I mean press "P" then <TAB>  (yey auto complete)
<Poser> not use to Quassel IRC
<dasKreech> jennifer: what do you mean huge? very Low resolution? very high resolution ?
<James147> Poser: most clients support both name completion and highlighting of you nick
<James147> Poser: it makes things allot easier to follow if people use it :)
<Poser> her resolution is probably 800x600 dessktop would be larger
<jennifer> high resolution like its made for the blind
<Poser> meaning she can only see with in part of it
<jennifer> exactly
<Poser> i only had that issue when i ran windows :p
<jennifer> thats nice to know....
<Poser> go into system settings click Display and Monitor
<Poser> tell me what it says in size & Orientation
<jennifer> im in window behaviour and totally lost
<James147> jennifer: there should be a "back" button in the top left of the window
<James147> (on the toolbar)
<Poser> i think the resolution selected might be to high for your monitor driver
<Poser> jennifer if your good with guides this should help if not someone can walk you through ( like me or James147 )https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
 * James147 might have to duck out of that one... really should be in bed *yawns*
<Poser> James147 night
 * James147 notes that is almost counts as morning here :D
<James147> But, night anyway
<jennifer> i'll figure it out thanks for the help anyway bye
<zeltak1> hy guys need some urgent help . wifi is dead after a reboot in kubuntu lucid. ifconfig sees it but not network manager
<dasKreech> jennifer: Ping
<dasKreech> drat
<frogonwheels> zeltak1: possibly stale file ...ermm
<zeltak1> frogonwheels: whats a stale file?
<frogonwheels> http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=571331
<ubottu> Debian bug 571331 in network-manager "[network-manager] stale state file disables networking (after suspend)" [Normal,Fixed]
<frogonwheels> zeltak1:  ^^
<frogonwheels> ooh cool
<frogonwheels> have a look at:   /var/lib/NetworkManager/NetworkManager.state
<frogonwheels> you can delete it and   sudo restart network-manager
<frogonwheels> zeltak1: there's a good chance that will fix it.
<zeltak1> kk thx frogonwheels dping it now
<zeltak1> frogonwheels: HALELEYA
<zeltak1> after 4 hours it lives
<zeltak1> thx man appriciatye it :)
<frogonwheels> np I had a similar problem with a wired connection a couple of days ago :)
<zeltak1> man what a nasty bug
<frogonwheels> zeltak1: Indeed
<zeltak1> kk finallly of to sleep :) thx again :0
<frogonwheels> otherwise I woulda had no clues - i ended up putting a manual entry int /etc/network/interfaces
<frogonwheels> zeltak1: but I've tried puttting manual wireless entries in there, and it's a right royal pita
<zeltak1> hehehe yeah i know
<zeltak1> kk gdnight
<zeltak1> thx again
<frogonwheels> :) night
<astrocub> where is kdevelop located in the repository?
<astrocub> Here is a copy of my sources.list: http://pastebin.com/aDvfrr6c
<well_laid_lawn> !find kdevelop
<ubottu> File kdevelop found in c-cpp-reference, fvwm-crystal, icewm-themes, kde-icons-crystal, kde-icons-mono, kde-icons-noia, kdelibs-data, kdevplatform1-libs, libclanapp-1.0, nuvola-icon-theme (and 4 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?searchon=contents&keywords=kdevelop&mode=&suite=lucid&arch=any
<astrocub> well_laid_lawn: I'm not seeing it
<well_laid_lawn> I think it is a ppa thing now
<well_laid_lawn> !info kdevelop
<ubottu> Package kdevelop does not exist in lucid
<astrocub> so...  no support for it anymore?
<dasKreech> !info kdevelop
<ubottu> Package kdevelop does not exist in lucid
<well_laid_lawn> seems not
<dasKreech> astrocub: ah wait I think that kdevelop asked for it to be removed
<dasKreech> You can find a PPA for it but it's not the final version and presumably incomplete from the kdevelop team's standpoint
<astrocub> okay, you put deb http://ftp5.gwdg.de/pub/opensuse/repositories/home:/amilcarlucas/xUbuntu_9.04/ ./ into your sources.list
 * dasKreech raises brow
<well_laid_lawn> that has xubuntu on the end :]
<well_laid_lawn> amilcarlucas/xUbuntu_9.04/
<well_laid_lawn> with opensuse in the middle    /pub/opensuse/repos
<HaPK_PerCar> I'm having a bit of an issue... I installed the whole kubuntu-desktop package from ubuntu, but I haven't been able yo update anything from the KDE desktop... can somebody help me here?
<Guest43334> Hi!
<nazrth> hello
<nazrth> how are you ?
<Guest43334> fine thamks and you?
<nazrth> im ok ,just heading off to bed you
<nazrth> GOOD NIGHT ALL!!!
<Podrezov> 1
<Podrezov> Hi! i have some problems with installing Canon MF3228 printer on Kubuntu 10.04. i have downloaded and installed cndrvcups packages, but I  didn't found  there this model.  In systemsettings application I can't change configuration of printer: element "Local printers" in tree does not ansver. Can somebody help me?
<skafti> hey does someone know how to make speedtouch cordless adapter work with kubuntu
<skafti> its just dead...
<mvk> im using a t500 thinkpad laptop intel mobile chipset 4, intel 4500 graphics card, with desktop effects
<mvk> but when i use the wobbly window plugin, my system hangs sometimes> and i cannot use it anymore then (not even cltr+ alt + f1/f2 works to spawn a tty)
<mvk> this happens on both 10.04 and 10.10 maverick
<mvk> same with the 'snow' plugin, altough i cant care much about that one (till its christmas, maybe ;)
<ulver> hi all
<steven__> ok anyone now to fix games to work
<omnom> on what flavor?
<omnom> and what game?
<steven__> emipre earth 2
<omnom> Did you try the WineHQ?
<steven__> ya
<steven__> its got bugs
<steven__> it well not run my crack
<omnom> Did you try running it in VMware?
<steven__> vmware
<steven__> dont have that i think
<ulver> heh...the best way for the games - dualboot...
<omnom> lol yeop
<omnom> Or use VirtualBox
<omnom> Google it
<steven__> ok
<omnom> it allows you to run other OS's within your current OS
<ulver> so try to play native games
<omnom> lol
<ulver> like HoN or something like that
<omnom> How is HoN...I've never played it...I played DotA back in the day...are they similar?
<ulver> mmm
<ulver> comfrtable
<ulver> HoN runs great on ubuntu or Other distr's
<ulver> nice picture
<omnom> Is it free?
<ulver> no :(
<ulver> it is online
<omnom> ah I see...
<ulver> 30 eur
<ulver> once.
<ulver> but i like it more then Dota
<ulver> moooooreeee
<steven__> installing
<ulver> w8
<ulver> u need a trial key
<ulver> or trial invite
<steven__> i hate that i dont have xp no more
<ulver> bets test was closed
<steven__> somtimes
<ulver> beta*
<ulver> iam using windows only for kings bounty oblivion and dragon age ^)
<ulver> only games.
<steven__> wish my drve was bigger 20gb
<steven__> lame
<ulver> for other things i have pretty linux.
<steven__> 500gb usb is killer thow
<ulver> hah )
<steven__> wish i could get xp on that
<steven__> man my girls black ass is nocked out
<Podrezov> Is it realy to use Canon MF3228 MFU on Kubuntu 10.04? I didn't found drivers in "cndrvcups" packages.
<petr_> рш
<russoturisto> pom pom pom
<innovator> Трэш =(
<russoturisto> Трэш тэш тэш
<russoturisto> пендосы, привет
<well_laid_lawn> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<russoturisto> давайте ка будем все тут писать по-русски... сколько уже можно.
<Guest75795> need someone to help me out. when i start kubuntu/ubuntu on the boot screen where it shows the logo for say 10 seconds then continues onto the user accounts screen i get all this crap scrolling saying like dfgdfdfgdfddf___________OK! over and over again and to bypass this screen i have to mash the keyboard keys otherwise it won't stop. any soloutions?
<russoturisto> хлопцы
<russoturisto> ис хир рашенс?
<russoturisto> sorry frends for my trolling
<Podrezov> эй рашн
<Podrezov> привет
<Pici> !ru | Podrezov
<ubottu> Podrezov: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<Podrezov> ok, thx!
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<indigit> Приветствую всех присутствующих.
<indigit> Люди добрые, помогите новичку?
<BluesKaj> !ru | indigit
<ubottu> indigit: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<KukuNut> amarok 2.3.2 in ppa/backports or lucid-backports?
<Zorael> KukuNut: Neither, I think
<akssps011> I installed kubuntu 10.04 and when I boot in, the fan speed of my system increases abruptly
<akssps011> What could be the problem ?
<lubun2> is amarok 2.3.2 going to Lucid LTS?  still at 2.3.1
<MichealH> lubun2: Probably i 10.04.2
<MichealH> *in
<MichealH> Or in maverick
 * MichealH disappears
<BajK> hey, today I started Kubuntu and now I don't have sound o.O
<BajK> dragonplayer and amarok seem to hapily play the files, all sound devices are un-muted and volume is full, speakers are on and there are no error messages but there is no sound
<sobczyk> hi, anyone has problems with too big fonts in kubuntu? I'v done some update recently and have bigger fonts in many kde/qt4 apps
<BajK> sobczyk: did you check dpi settings?
<BajK> sobczyk: System settings -> appearance of applications -> fonts -> DPI setings (there is 96dpi and 120, you might wanna disable it)
<maco> ive only had that in gtk apps im using in kde, and the trick for that is to set the "general" font to something (and then revert if you want) so that gtk-qtcurve knows what to do for fonts
<BajK> maco: qt curve does use kde's settings
<sobczyk> BajK: I've got disabled forcing
<BajK> but well I got qtcurve for both kde and gnome applications, so I don'T notice^^
<maco> BajK: there's a bug where it doesnt do it unless youve changed kde's settings
<maco> it needs to have the font actually be in a config file in order to handle gtk apps inside kde properly for font sizes
<maco> i made a change in maverick that i *think* should work around it
<sobczyk> ie. konversation looks like this http://img841.imageshack.us/i/fonte.png/
<sobczyk> the window title is ok but the rest is screwed up
<sobczyk> the same is with dolphin and skype
<sobczyk> the normal font looks like bold, but none of the fonts are bold...
<sobczyk> could it be, that the last update removed some font?
<sobczyk> can anyone tell me what are the default fonts in System settings -> appearance of applications -> fonts  ?
<BajK> just restarted and sound is working now o.O weird
<howlymowly> hi poeple...  I am running kubuntu 10.04...  is it possible to activate the "global menu" there somehow? my personla preference would be haveing some kind of "globl menu" plasma widget, which I could put into  the taskbar...
<maco> install kde 4.5 from the kubuntu ppa and then yeah, global menu plasmoid
<howlymowly> maco: I did that.. but I can not find that plasmoid for some reason...
<maco> howlymowly: its "window menubar"
<maco> for the plasmoid name
<howlymowly> hmm.  I still can not find it...  maybe I need to isntall some special debian package, maco ?
<maco> plasma-widget-menubar
<howlymowly> whow...  I am sorry maco for me beeing a little tedious...  but I just don't have that package.. I mean I have already installed kde 4.5 for some time..  with alle the widgets and stuff..  but I just can not seem to find that package. Are you sure you aren't just using kubuntu 10.10?
<maco> i am using 10.10 but im pretty sure i had it when i had 4.5 installed on 10.04 before i upgraded....let me check the repos again though
<maco> ah im sorry, you're right
<maco> download the maverick deb from packages.ubuntu.com/plasma-widget-menubar
<howlymowly> thx maco...  works like a charm, now :)
<howlymowly> i got one last question though, maco: I guess its normal, that the global menu in it scurrent state does only work with kde-applications?
<maco> howlymowly: it works with gnome apps for me too, but not for cross-OS apps like firefox and OOo which dont use gtk or qt
<howlymowly> maco: yeah I see..  I found out for gtk apps I need the package "appmenu-gtk"
<howlymowly> :)
<howlymowly> but thx for the help, anywayy
<jhutchins_lt> How is *buntu doing with the Intel 855 graphics problems in xorg?
<anirudha> there is no sound on my vlc player, plz hgelp me out
<fusion44> hi
<fusion44> has anybody else rendering problems with latest maverik beta?
<MichealH> fusion44: Try #ubuntu+1 ?
<terran4000> Hey all. How do I change which application opens magnet links?
<terran4000> I hear kde-open handles all of that jazz, but I can't find any config files nor magnet links association setting anywhere for it ...
<fusion44> MichealH: thanks I'll ask there
<saravanan> Hello Every one
<saravanan> is there any one good in Veritas Clustering ?
<MichealH> Clustering?
<MichealH> Maybe try #ubuntu-server
<terran4000> Any way to associate magnet links with a particular program?
<terran4000> Back again ...,
<terran4000> Does anyone know how to get google chrome to use a specific application to open magnet links?
<EvilRoey> I'm trying to convert unicode text files generated with Windows Notepad to files I can edit with Jed or any other editor.  I tried this line:  uniconv -in 20100725.txt -decode unicode  -encode utf-8 > 20100725; if I leave the "> 20100725" off, I see lines of English.  When I cat the file or try to edit it, I see only @@@@'s.  What's going on here?
<avihay> EvilRoey: did you try opening the document in Kate and savaging it in a different format? or do you need to do it automatically?
<EvilRoey> avihay:  that's my last-ditch thing.  I want to do this through the command-line because I have many files like this
<EvilRoey> avihay:  thanks though :)
<avihay> it also looks like you're missing a pipe
<EvilRoey> how so
<avihay> sorry, my bad
<EvilRoey> heh
<EvilRoey> 100% achi
<avihay> can you try "uniconv -in 20100725.txt -decode unicode  -encode utf-8 | tee 20100725"   ?
<miniBill> Some events seems to have disappeared from kontact. They are still present in the .ics file, how to recover them?
<avihay> EvilRoey:  /|\
<EvilRoey> :)
<avihay> can you try "uniconv -in 20100725.txt -decode unicode  -encode utf-8 | tee 20100725"   ?
<EvilRoey> ah, just saw your suggestion
<EvilRoey> Avi, it gave me lines but when I try >'ing it from tee into a file, the file still shows up as @@@@@@s.
<avihay> also could be that cat/nano isn't utf-8 aware? though I doubt that, but try opening it with kate too afterward
<avihay> you don't need to > from tee
<miniBill> anyone? :(
<avihay> it writes stright to the file
<EvilRoey> hmm
<EvilRoey> ok
<avihay> man tee
<EvilRoey> yeah
<EvilRoey> file still shows up as string of @@@@@@s
<EvilRoey> avihay:  msg you ok?
<avihay> also could be that cat/nano isn't utf-8 aware? though I doubt that, but try opening it with kate too afterward
<EvilRoey> ok
<EvilRoey> I thought it might be because of that actualluy
<EvilRoey> *actually
<EvilRoey> In the end I'll just open it with kate and finish this
<EvilRoey> avihay:  ya know there is an #israel too
<avihay> I'm saying that maybe the convert is successful but it fails the autodetection of format
<EvilRoey> ahhh
<EvilRoey> hmm.  So it's cat and jed that are in the wrong here, then.
<EvilRoey> I'll open it with kate at home
<EvilRoey> yalla, I'm out.  Ciao and thanks :0
<EvilRoey> * :)
<avihay> try to open the file after it has been converted, and force the encodeing
<EvilRoey> k
<FloodBotK1> EvilRoey: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<EvilRoey> FloodBotK1:  your mother wears green suspenders during breakfast.
<miniBill> o_O
<avihay> don't argue with floodbot, not good for your IRCing...
<EvilRoey> fine ;)
<EvilRoey> yalla, bye :09
<EvilRoey> * :)
<EvilRoey> damned 0 key
<miniBill> xD
<Destoned> hello, i have a question
<Destoned> sound will not work on my ubuntu linux 10.04, im running it on the macbook pro 5.5
<Destoned> anyone here be able to assist me please?
<miniBill> Destoned: are you aware that this is #kubuntu, and not #ubuntu?
<serveris> Sveiki
<serveris> Yra LT ?
<serveris> :D
<serveris> nick ares
<serveris> People who can help me with kubuntu ? :)
<real_ate> serveris: if you want help just ask the question :) I'll help if i can
<jhutchins_lt> How is *buntu doing with the Intel 855 graphics problems in xorg?
<serveris> oo lt
<serveris> :D
<serveris> LIETUVIS ?
<FloodBotK1> serveris: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<serveris> I have 2 sound cards and i want use audio card in mother board but it don't work sometimes it work :( Sorry for my language i'm not English man
<serveris> Kubuntu sounds works but music and something else No sound
<serveris> How to use i Wine I'n newbie on kubuntu!
<real_ate> serveris: sorry i can't really help you with sound. it is a bit of a mine field sometimes, my computer compains that the hardware is not supported every so often but it still plays sound
<serveris> How To use Wine program ? i click on exe file wine doing something and after 1 minute be nothing. :( Someone please help me!
<real_ate> serveris: what are you trying to install on wine?
<serveris> windows mIrc
<serveris> maybe need another software ?
<real_ate> serveris: is there any reason why you want to use mirc? there are quite a few good IRC clients for linux
<real_ate> how are you connecting to this channel ?
<serveris> I want Use a lot of windows programs
<serveris> I connected with linux mIrc but I just tried wine
<real_ate> serveris: you may be able to use SOME windows programs but because they are not supported on linux by microsoft (for obvious reasons) it is always recommended that you find a good alternative
<real_ate> serveris: you will also be able to use the website http://appdb.winehq.org/ to check the compatibility of your windows programs on linux
<real_ate> serveris: as for mIRC ... I would recomend that you use Konversation , it is a very good IRC client
<serveris> I think I got broken wine because it drop error
<real_ate> what did the error say?
<serveris> can't open C: Browser
<serveris> onem inute
<serveris> Unable to run the command specified. The file or folder file:///home/serveris/Documents/.wine/dosdevices/c: does not exist.
<real_ate> yes that does seem to be a problem with wine itself
<real_ate> one moment
<real_ate> serveris: what version of kubuntu are you running?
<serveris> I did upgrade now is 10.4 i think
<serveris> From winehq i can't download or I'm don't understand how instal
<ares_> Waiting for answer :D
<real_ate> serveris: what link did you download mIRC from?
<serveris> mirc.com
<serveris> this mirc i found in kubuntu
<real_ate> serveris: have you tried konversation?
<serveris> I don't know what is konversation. One minute i will watch to dictionary
<real_ate> serveris: it is a play on words
<real_ate> serveris: look up the word conversation in dictonary
<real_ate> and "Konversation" is a KDE application for IRC , an alternative to mIRC
<real_ate> conversation and Konversation are pronounced the same :)
<serveris> Where I can get good wine ? :(
<real_ate> serveris: for now, have you tried Konversation?
<serveris> No
<real_ate> serveris: it is always better using applications that are native to linux
<real_ate> serveris: there are some cases where there would be unexpected behaviour
<real_ate> serveris: but with regards to mIRC, I was able to install it and run it there now with no problems
<serveris> So i need wine
<real_ate> serveris: you do not NEED wine
<serveris> What i need to do now ?
<real_ate> serveris: try Kubuntu
<serveris> ??????????
<real_ate> serveris: and i will try and help you to fix wine
<real_ate> serveris: sorry
<serveris> I'm using  Kubuntu
<real_ate> serveris: try Konversation
 * real_ate is tired :P
<serveris> how to do it ?
<real_ate> serveris: do you know how to install new programs in kubuntu?
<serveris> NO
<real_ate> ok
<real_ate> serveris: click the K icon in the bottom left
<serveris> and ?
<real_ate> and then click the "computer" tab on the bottom
<real_ate> probably 3rd from the left
<serveris> and ?
<real_ate> then choose package kit
<real_ate> which could be called "install programs"
<real_ate> "software manager"
<real_ate> or something like that
 * real_ate isn't runing kubuntu right know so cannot verify what it is called
<serveris> Sowftware managament
<real_ate> serveris: yes
<real_ate> you will have an oportunity to search for packages
<real_ate> put konversation in the search box
<serveris> And I found 2 programs
<real_ate> what are they called?
 * real_ate thought there should only be one
<serveris> debbuging symbols for konversation and IRC client for kubuntu
<real_ate> serveris: you do not need the debugging symbols, they are there to help you understand what happened when a program crashes
<real_ate> serveris: just install the IRC client for kubuntu
<serveris> okay
<serveris> but i want
<serveris> another programs
<serveris> how to install it in future ? :)
<real_ate> serveris: there are other alternatives to windows programs out there
<serveris> i know
<real_ate> serveris: but when it comes to fixing your wine installation
<real_ate> serveris: you will probably have to reinstall wine
<serveris> from where i can get wine
<real_ate> serveris: so uninstall it and install it again
<serveris> i got not from wine hq
<real_ate> serveris: in the same software management tool you are currently installing Konversation from
<real_ate> serveris: this should be your first stop when looking for new programs
<serveris> how uninstall programs :[
<serveris> I'm newbie
<serveris> on kubuntu
<real_ate> it should be similar to how you installed Kubuntu
<real_ate> sorry
<real_ate> i meant konversation
<real_ate> sorry for confusing you
<real_ate> ... first you search for the program ( Wine )
<serveris> then ?
<real_ate> then you select it and choose "Remove" or "Uninstall" or something like that
<real_ate> and then apply changes, just like installing programs
<real_ate> serveris: hope i was able to help you tonight :)
<real_ate> well thats my good deed done for today! :D
#kubuntu 2010-09-22
<gallina> holaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<ana_> Hi all! some folders in my windox partition are not available when I try to acces via dolphin, files and folders with ñ, á, é, etc.... in their names...
<muesli> hey guys... my openoffice just keeps crashing. when i start the app i can see the mainwindow appearing quickly and then disappearing instantly
<paulo_> \O/ Mageia
<avihay> muesli: try reinstalling it
<ana_> I googled it but nothing is clear to me...8-(
<James147> ana_: what do you mean by 'not available'?
<ana_> dolphin says it doesn't exist
<paulo_> dolphin?
<ana_> the latin caracter is replaced by a "?"
<ana_> yes the file manager
<James147> ana_: not sure how to get dolphin to reconise them, but you could rename them in a terminal replacing the troublesome charater with a ?
<James147> ( ? matches any single character in bash )
<ana_> I guess that's  a solution but...
<James147> ana_: afraid I dont know of another way... although I dont have much experience with it so there could be...
<ana_> replace all files!!! I'm spanish, there's a lot of them in my hd!!!
<ana_> thanks a lot anyway!
<LinuxPH> I love Mageia Linux
<jarrett> any straight edges here
<jarrett> alright?... any hardcore fans?
<well_laid_lawn> ?
<julius__> hi all
<julius__> i have a question concerning kubuntu
<julius__> i had to install 10.10 cause there is a bug with 10.04 concerning Raid
<julius__> but
<julius__> i cant install nvidia drivers automatically, is it normal ?
<julius__> or
<julius__> are you all sleeping ?
<well_laid_lawn> julius__:  someone in #ubuntu+1 might know
<well_laid_lawn> !maverick
<ubottu> Maverick Meerkat is the codename for Ubuntu 10.10, due October 2010 - Maverick is NOT released and NOT Stable, discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<julius__> thank you
<well_laid_lawn> np :]
<Neurotrophin> is there a speech recognition app for kubuntu?
<well_laid_lawn> Neurotrophin:  there's a search function in kpackagekit  - I never bother with speech stuff :]
<well_laid_lawn> or apt-cache search speech
<Neurotrophin> yes.. I also did google searches.. apt-cache search does show some dev libs for speech recognition.  kpackagekit shows all speech synthesis stuff..
<Neurotrophin> and julius
<James147> Neurotrophin: jovie is the text to speech system for kde... never got it to work very well though :(
<James147> dont know of a speech reconision program though
<well_laid_lawn> speech > text is way harder then text > speech
<James147> yup
<James147> and I never got text > speech working very well ;)
<darthganesh> Is there any way I can acess touchpad data in my c program.
<darthganesh> Is there any way I can acess touchpad data in my c program/
<darthganesh> Is there any way I can acess touchpad data in my c program?
<James147> darthganesh: no need to repeat your question so frequently, we heard you the first time
<James147> darthganesh: unfortintally no one seems to know the answer, you might want to consider asking in ##c
<darthganesh>  /join ##c
<darthganesh> James147: How can I join to ##c in quassle?
<darthganesh_> When I tried /join ##c I get message ##C: Cannot join channel (+r) - you need to be identified with services
<well_laid_lawn> you prob need to be registered with freenode darthganesh_
<well_laid_lawn> !register
<ubottu> Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<lucidfox> Any idea why I have no shutdown option in KDE?
<lucidfox> only log off
<maco> is > 1 user logged in at once?
<lucidfox> no
<maco> and are you maybe running as not your usual admin account?
<lucidfox> just me, and I'm running the only account
<lucidfox> Is it possible with QtCurve to make Qt and GTK applications use the same file dialogs (not important if it's the Qt and GTK one, just that they look the same)?
<dasKreech> lucidfox: are you using GDM?
<lucidfox> Yes... Do KDE shutdown options only work with KDM?
<dasKreech> Yes
<dasKreech> It's a long long long annoyance of mine
<dasKreech> GDM will only allow  Gnome as passthrough to shutdown the computer
<dasKreech>  all other Environments can only logoff
<dasKreech> Similar with KDM
<dasKreech> XDM i think will allow either to shutdown but it's ugly enough that you won't turn back on the computer :(
<jmichaelx> how does one shut down with xdm? i have not seen that it even gives the option
<jmichaelx> i have a server vmon which i installed icewm and xdm, but to shutdown i just use 'halt'
<dasKreech> Actaully no You are right
<dasKreech>  XDM doesn't give users that right
<Tukon> hi all
<Tukon> installed a 10.10 amd64 daily build, and on the desktop there is a faint outline where it seems like a plasmoid should be but it's just transparent
<Tukon> any idea how to get a list of running plasmoids?
<lordganesh> is there any opensource software for gesture recognisation in touchpad?
<rackIT> dasKreech: greetings!
<rackIT> I'm looking for an sftp gui client that supports keys for authentication. any sugestions?
<greenmang0> which package do i need to install to get qcanvas.h file?
<greenmang0> i am getting errors in compiling flash4linux
<coz_> hey guys..konqueror  4.4.5..out of curiosity...is there a way to change the default background image when konqueror opens?
<cjae> how do i acesss a floppy usb?
<noaXess> hiey all
<noaXess> how can i fix my dolphin hang problem? sometimes if i drag and drop or mark anything in dolphin, dolphin stops working fpr eg. 1 minute..
<frogonwheels> cjae: when you plug it in, it should appear in your system tray 'last plugged in' - or open dolphin and it should be on the lhs
<cjae> frogonwheels: thats what I thought
<cjae> but its not
<horseatingweeds> hello?
<frogonwheels> cjae:  see if it's in ls /dev/disk/by-id
<frogonwheels> cjae: or in lsusb
<horseatingweeds> Does anyone know how to get into the Ubuntu room? It asks me to type the first number in 123. I do and I get an access denied error
<cjae> frogonwheels: dont see it
<frogonwheels> cjae: are you talking a standard usb thumb drive?
<cjae> frogonwheels: floppy usb drive
<frogonwheels> cjae: probably needs some drivers :(
<frogonwheels> cjae: but that's rather surprising
<frogonwheels> cjae: presumably you've tried different ports?
<cjae> no but was just using a usb thumb drive on it, it tried accessing the disc thou
<frogonwheels> cjae: hmm.. it should show up in lsusb  regardless.
<frogonwheels> cjae: i'm pretty sure.
<cjae> dont see anything in dmesg either
<frogonwheels> does the drive need power?
<cjae> no
<cjae> oh wait
<cjae> its on a usb hub
<cjae> ID 0424:0fdc Standard Microsystems Corp. Floppy
<cjae> brb
<frogonwheels> cjae: .. so is it showing up in :     ls -l /dev/disk/by-path/*usb*
<sk_> what is??
<horseatingweeds> I need help joining #ubuntu. It won't take my answer to it's bot test.
<cjae> frogonwheels: ok so it installed kfloppy but it needs a /dev/* user defined since it is not internal
<sobczyk> is there something like "update-manager -d" for Kubuntu (upate to maverick)
<sobczyk> ok, nvm ford deep in wiki :)
<sobczyk> found
<franta> Hi! Where to report missing package? I am missing amarok 2.3.2 ... after update 2.3.1 was uninstalled, amarok-common 2.3.2 was installed....
<franta> ... it kinda sucks being without amarok:)
<jawadsafi> hello
<jawadsafi> any helper available
<jawadsafi> ??? sleeping ???
<well_laid_lawn> !details
<ubottu> Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<sobczyk> I thought upgrade to maverick will be good idea since it should be RC now, but fglrx is not building, radeon crashes the X server and vesa somehow does not want to work, I wonder how many more obstacles is there...
<well_laid_lawn> you could ask in #ubuntu+1 :]
<sobczyk> any app that can read ext4 files from windows without the need to install drivers?
<alvin> sobczyk: As far as I know, such an app does not exist.
<sobczyk> http://paste.ubuntu.com/498410/ does the crash BT ath the end suggest that it's the libglx faul?
<zegenie> sobczyk: yes
<sobczyk> is there a way not to load it?
<zegenie> http://superuser.com/questions/37512/does-a-ext4-reader-for-windows-exist
<sobczyk> since I noticed vesa and radeon crashes
<sobczyk> I have ext2explore and works good
<Rapp> hi everyone
<Rapp> i have got a static desktop Kubuntu machine. how can i make the networkmanager settings apply to the whole system? i need the wifi connection even when i am NOT logged in.
<Rapp> i know how to manually set up using iwconfig, wpa_supplicant et al., but i want to do it "the ubuntu way" ...
<abdellatif> salut tout le monde comment aller vous
<well_laid_lawn> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<Rapp> no one?
<well_laid_lawn> the only thing I know about wireless is you use whatever will get it working Rapp
<Rapp> well it IS working. but obviously only when i am logged in, since it is using networkmanager and kwallet.
<tish_> hello
<Rapp> i'll probably just roll my own iwconfig & wpa_supplicant config...
<tish_> how can i put kmail in the system tray?
<tish_> and launch it when kde starts ?
<zegenie> tish_: launch kmail, click settings -> configure kmail
<zegenie> under "appearance" there is a "system tray" tab
<zegenie> click "Enable system tray icon" and "Always show ..."
<tish_> thx
<zegenie> to always start kmail - are you running kde 4.5?
<sobczyk> is there a reason why radeon driver allows max 1680x1680 resolution?
<zegenie> if so, open up system settings (menu -> system settings, or alt+f2 -> "systemsettings") and go to "Startup and shutdown"
<zegenie> there is an "Autostart" section there
<zegenie> click
<zegenie> stupid enter key
<zegenie> click "Add program" and type in "kmail" or navigate to kmail in the tree list (under internet)
<zegenie> press enter and "ok" in the dialog that pops up
<zegenie> you should now have a kmail entry in the autostart list
<lordganesh> Is Synaptics(touchpad) sdk abailable for ubuntu?
<zegenie> lordganesh: have you tried this? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1511652
<tish_> thanks zegznie
<zegenie> tish_: did you get my reply to your autostart question? :)
<tish_> yes
<zegenie> kool
<sobczyk> is there a way to enable screen size bigger that largers of my monitors?
<sobczyk> now I can't span across 2 screens, xrandr disallows it
<xwarman_> Hello. My kde has problems with logout, shutdown, restart... can someone help me?
<Kiranos> Hi, I'm testing kubuntu 10.10 and I want to boot to kubuntu-netbook desktop but I dont know how this is done? even after I installed these apps, after reboot I'm logging in to default desktop
<BluesKaj> hello all
<BajK> what's that neat little application called that enables you to display simple message boxes and notifications? (as well as open file dialogs etc) for scripts. knotify or something like that?
<BajK> ah kdialog was it
<alvin> Is there a good alternative to akregator? One that integrates with konqueror/rekonq and kontact?
<avihay> Kiranos: usually there's a menu in the login screen that lets you choose what DE to use. I think it should be listed there, I don't remember.
<sobczyk> how to set the resolution of the login screen?
<sobczyk> I'm not using fglrx not, and it's the minimal resolution
<elhassane2005> bonsoir
<Pici> !fr | elhassane2005
<ubottu> elhassane2005: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<Kiranos> avihay, thanks I have default, KDE, failsafe. No netbook :(
<avihay> :-< , sorry
<EvilRoey> hola de nuevo yall
<EvilRoey> avi, ubottu
<avihay> roey
<sobczyk> Kiranos: in system settings there is plasma workspace settings
<sobczyk> you can set netbook there
<Kiranos> sobczyk, thanks, I wonder how fast a new user would find that option there after initital installation of the package from the package :)
<Kiranos> maybe add it as default after the installation or atlreast notify that it's needed
<Kiranos> think I got it now! thanks again
<James147> Kiranos: in maverick the netbook and desktop iso are being merged, and which is used will be auto detected... not sure if it warns the user how to switch though
<Kiranos> James147, ok maybe its not yet implemented correctly, I'm using the beta
<Kiranos> even after I choose netbook as sobczyk said, after a reboot I'm back at desktop plasma instead of netbook I just set
<James147> Kiranos: your on maverick? ... the netbook and desktop where both installed on my netbook when I tested it
<Kiranos> James147, yes I'm on maverick, I was not allowed to choose desktop envirment at installation so I installed netbook-launcher, kubuntu-netbook etc but did not get to choose which one I want to use
<James147> Kiranos: the installer dosent let you chose... but expect you to change it after if it got it wrong
<James147> Kiranos: netbook-launcher? dont think thats part of the kde
<James147> Kiranos: although the plasma-netbook should ahve been installed... and you should be able to change it at System settings > Workspace   (which should stick after relogging)
<Kiranos> James147, yes it works I could change it there
<James147> Kiranos: if its not then test a new user
<Kiranos> but nothing in the system said I should go there after I instelled netbook, its kinda bad for new users to think they will automatically understand that you must change that
<Kiranos> install and it should ask what you want to do, keep default or change to newly installed netbook workspace
<James147> Kiranos: Its ment to auto detect to keep the choices in the installer down (an extra option would confuse most new users)
<James147> (or at least thats what I think)
<James147> Kiranos: although there might be something that can be done to hint the user to the options... although I dont know how..
<BajK> anyone encountered that weird thing in chromium that every second youtube video ujses html5? So I start a video, e.g. Part 1, it is html5 and runs nicely (because html5 video is sooo much better than flash video), then I click on that recomend video section on part 2, those are then played in flash (which sucks) and then part 3 is html5 again
<hyper_ch> hi there, how to install the debug symbols for dolphin? can't find any package for it
<James147> BajK: they have started using html5? they might be inthe middle of changing over then
 * James147 is glad its finally happenening
<BajK> James147: http://youtube.com/html5
<BajK> it is there for ages
<BajK> you can switch
 * James147 dosent really go on youtube...
<BajK> and now in fullscreen the progress slider automatically hides
<James147> :D
<BajK> and html5 is so much better when watching videos on fullscreen
<sobczyk> maybe not every video supports html5
<BajK> no
<BajK> but many
<BajK> because in flash, if you click anywhere else than the video is restored to normal size..
<James147> BajK: its restored when flash losses focus (dam anoying when you have focus follow mouse on)
<BajK> James147: yes. they recall it a "security feature" (i read that somewhere) but i call it "sucks ass" :D
 * James147 got use to closing it by moving his mouse to the other screen :S
<BajK> James147: hehe
<BajK> because the buttons don't seem to work
<BajK> only escape closes it (or clicking on other screen)
<James147> BajK: because I am lazy :)
<BajK> but I use strg+mouse wheel and zoom in on that page, press f1 and except for a few borders its fine watching like that :D
<enrique_> hola
<terry> hello everybody
<terry> i cant get any sound
<dsgsd> aaaaqwe
<dsgsd> hi all,  what pdf-reader do you affer me... best pdf-reader fo linux?   All that I have is bad, because thay can not scroll pdf as "undivided", "whole" document.... only as collection of sheets!
<dsgsd> Misha____  rusoturisto... tell me
<dsgsd> antworte mir bitte
<BluesKaj> dsgsd, try acroread
<dsgsd> BluesKaj thanks...  your name is acquainted me
<dsgsd> sources.list   is old!!   how to update! remind me please
<Pici> dsgsd: What do you mean its old? What version of Ubuntu are you using?
<dsgsd> 8
<dsgsd> sudo apt-get install acroread
<Misha____> 10.04
<dsgsd> Misha____ 8!
<DarthFrog> !update | dsgsd
<ubottu> dsgsd: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - To upgrade to Karmic (9.10) directly from Hardy (8.04) see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/KarmicUpgrades/Kubuntu/8.04 - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<dsgsd> mishaxuisha
<dsgsd> misha xep
<Misha____> Иди зачем
<Pici> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<dsgsd> otvali deug
<BluesKaj> Pici, I think he's using a translator app, it's not working too well
<dsgsd> dluzhok
<Pici> Well maybe the bot will help then
<dsgsd> fuck russian... we are from usa
<dsgsd> yes misha?
<Pici> dsgsd: Please mind your language here.
<BluesKaj> sure you are dsgsd , your ISP is in moscow ussr :)
<IdleOne> Thought we were from Earth
<BluesKaj> err russia
<DarthFrog> BluesKaj: USSR?? :-)
<dsgsd> Pici  xep te v rot balabol
<BluesKaj> oops , I show my age :)
<Pici> dsgsd: English please.
<dsgsd> BluesKaj old ?
<Misha____> vot chem otlichrtsa slavane mat na mane
<BluesKaj> yup, I'm old
<dsgsd> Misha____  otebis eblonka
<dsgsd> Misha____  dolbil tebya v ***
<dsgsd> guys!
<Misha____> i kto kogo
<BluesKaj> !ru | Misha____, dsgsd
<ubottu> Misha____, dsgsd: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<Pici> dsgsd, Misha____: This channel is english only, for other languages please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<dsgsd> sudo apt-get install acroread  .... kubunt8 have not it!!!! what alternative is ?
<dsgsd> Misha____ vodka?  valinok? matreshka?
<dsgsd> BluesKaj mmmmaaaan
<NamShub> dsgsd: okular
<dsgsd> tell me~!
<dsgsd> ok
<Misha____> Gumka
<dsgsd> NamShub was not founded!!!
<dsgsd> OMG
<dsgsd> pam pam pam
<Backglass> hi people can any help with command cute plx?
<Backglass> plx?
<Pici> Can you rephrase that?
<Backglass> ok
<Backglass> I'm trying to get only processes starting with the letter g and for this I use the ps command and the command grep
<Backglass> can help me pici?
<BluesKaj> well, have some errands to do etc,.... BBL
<Pici> Backglass: Do you need th process names, or just the PIDs?
<IdleOne> Pici: I am curious to know how that would done re: Backglass' question
<IdleOne> but with both process name and PID
<IdleOne> if you have the command handy :)
<DarthFrog> ps aux | cut -b 66-  Will get you the processes.  But they're a dog's breakfast to parse. :-(
<Pici> IdleOne: I suggested pgrep -l '^g'   in PM, but he wanted to use ps, grep and cut instead.
<IdleOne> the ^ means what ?
<IdleOne> begins with?
<Pici> yes
<Pici> Its regex syntax.
<ScottyK> when upgrading distros (9.10 to 10.04 for example), is it better to wipe the HD then install, or is the upgrade process stable? When it is a good idea to wipe and install?
<IdleOne> nice
<IdleOne> thank you
<DarthFrog> ScottyK: That's not an easy question to answer.
<IdleOne> So if I read that right, the command says "grep process and list all the begin with g"
<Backglass> I use
<Backglass> for example
<Backglass> to parse with cute for example
<DarthFrog> ScottyK: Which ever way you choose, it's best to have a backup of your /home directory before you start.
<michiel_> hello
<Guest23235> I need to buy a new videocard for my parents PC, who run Kubuntu
<ScottyK> darth - thanks! All the user important info sits in /home?
<Guest23235> the old one was a Nvidia 7600 GT
<DarthFrog> ScottyK: Personally, I normally wipe and install when I feel that's less work than cleaning out accumulated cruft.
<Guest23235> but now I'm trying an ATI, which is temporary
<Guest23235> now I notice, that the nvidia was slowing down Kubuntu a lot, even with properitairy drivers
<akssps011> How to stop any installation going in background ?
<Guest23235> now I can chose between Nvidia and ATI
<DarthFrog> ScottyK: Other considerations might be: if your root partition is too small and you wish to enlarge it.  If your system has been compromised.  If you're upgrading from more than one release back.
<Guest23235> if you look between the original drivers, which works currently the best with Lucid?
<Guest23235> because in the years it's always a fight between ATI and Nvidia
<akssps011> I am trying to install a plugin in my eclipse installation but it says : "waiting for background process to finish"
<ScottyK> darth - that's a good idea. I'm dualbooting and I made the kubuntu side smaller than I wanted. fragging it gives me the chance to resize it.
<Guest23235> but because of the recent changes from ATI's site, I'm currently not sure which I should choose
<DarthFrog> Guest23235: Don't bother with the drivers from the ATI site.  Use the fglrx drivers in the Kubuntu repos.
<Guest23235> DarthFrog, are they good enough for HD video and basic "gaming"?
<DarthFrog> Guest23235: I have an ATI 5770 card and the ATI drivers work just tickety-boo.
<DarthFrog> Guest23235: Yes.  And by staying with in the Kubuntu repos, they'll be upgraded properly when new ones are released.
<DarthFrog> Guest23235: They are drivers provided by ATI and have been "ubuntu-fied".  :-)
<Guest23235> ah, so they are almost the same as from the ATI site?
<Guest23235> or are there differences in support?
<Guest23235> because on this system by brother plays TrackMania and PES 2010 on WINE
<DarthFrog> Guest23235: Correct.  They won't be the latest and greatest flavour of the month but they are proprietary ATI drives.
<DarthFrog> drivers.
<Guest23235> ah ok, well if those work ok, even with HD video, I can chose ATI safely
<DarthFrog> Guest23235: Make sure you're installing the fglrx drivers and not the radeonhd drivers, though.
<Guest23235> the nvidia card couldn't handle compiz quiet well, and that slows a lot down
<ares_> Guys who can help me ? :)
<ares_> I have problem with wine
<DarthFrog> ares_: Stop drinking?  <grinning, ducking and running>
<ares_> epic..
<Guest23235> DarthFrog, ah ok, I shall take a note of that. I'm very advanced with Linux so I know what I'm doing, although currently no knowledge about Graphics Cards ;)
<ares_> Why wine not work for me ? I'm using Kubuntu
<Guest23235> ares_, WINE does work for me
<Guest23235> ares_, so it should work correctly
<ares_> but why for me it don't work :)
<Guest23235> ares_, what doesn't work
<Guest23235> ares_, running EXE files?
<ares_> wine
<ares_> YEAH
<DarthFrog> ares_: And how is anyone supposed to help you with that utter lack of information?
<ares_> no error
<Guest23235> I mean what part of WINE doesn't work
<Guest23235> ares_, running lucid?
<ares_> Sorry I not  understand :( I'm not english man :/
<DarthFrog> ares_: What is your native language?
<rodolfo> Hi, all... I have instale kubuntu 10.10 in my notebook, and it have a Broadcom wireless card (BCM4313). I instaled the broadcom driver, and bluetooth works fine, but wireless dont find any network
<DarthFrog> rodolfo: Try the wl driver.
<rodolfo> DarthFrog: tkx, I will try it ^^
<rodolfo> DarthFrog: how do i install it?
<ares_> So what I can do for wine ? :(
<Guest23235> ares_: can you aptitude -y purge wine wine-gecko
<ares_> First thing where I cna get good wine
<DarthFrog> ares_: You can ask for help in Italian in #ubuntu-it.
<ares_> I need Lithuanian :D
<Guest23235> ares_: can you use the commandline?
<ares_> Yes
<Guest23235> ares_, use these commands on the commandline: http://pastie.org/1174931
<Guest23235> to install WINE
<DarthFrog> Guest23235: It should be wine1.3 for the install command.
<Guest23235> winecfg should be runned after wine is installed as normal user (not as root)
<Guest23235> DarthFrog, wine is a virtual package right?
<Guest23235> DarthFrog, or in Lucid not anymore?
<DarthFrog> Yes, but it'll install wine1.2
<ares_> FIRST WHERE I CAN GET Wine I reinstalled Kubuntu before 10 minutes
<Guest23235> ares_, reopen this link: http://pastie.org/1174931
<DarthFrog> ares_: Guest23235 just told you how.
<BluesKaj> Guest23235, open a terminal/konsole and follow the instructions in the link above , however use sudo in fron of each command
<Guest23235> BluesKaj, sorry, what do you mean?
<Guest23235> BluesKaj, do you read DarthFrog his comment correctly? ;-)
<Guest23235> BluesKaj, thanks for the help though. It's nice that people are prepared to help. ;-)
<BluesKaj> Guest23235, ares_,  sudo should be used with those commands in the link
<ares_> I found help
<ares_> in ubuntu-LT
<ares_> :D
<Guest23235> ares_, ok
<ares_> Thanks for codes
<ares_> it helps me!
<Pidux> Hallo zusammen
<keldrona> I need help! I can't find the configure file for a tar.bz2. I don't know hot to install it. This is the message I get:bash: ./configure: No such file or directory
<Torch> keldrona: what is it and where did you download it?
<bulldog98> keldrona: maybe it’s cmake based or qmake based?
<keldrona> Torch is a Flash editor. the name of the package is f4l-0.2.1.tar.bz2
 * Torch reads http://f4l.sourceforge.net/
<Torch> keldrona: maybe you should, too ;-)
<keldrona> ahahah
<BajK> Does the nvidia ion support desktop compositing?
<terran4000> Hey all. I have a problem with 10.4 and my ATI HD video card. It works and all, but each time I log into my account I have to reload the compositing stuff (ie, change a setting in desktop effects, save, wait for screen to turn black and then on again), and if I don't Xorg will crash if I do anything like minimize and then un-minizime a window. Any ideas?
<illunatic> terran4000: i don't know, but maybe set it to save each session?
<terran4000> illunatic: thanks for the suggestion, though that is not related to a driver/Xorg issue in Kubuntu :)
<illunatic> xD
<illunatic> wasn't sure if it would keep you from reconfiguring
<illunatic> is this with kde4.5 or w/e?
<terran4000> hmm
<terran4000> KDE 4.5.1
<terran4000> I'm thinking of going back to fluxbox and see if the problem persists there. Then again ... I have no clue how to enable pretty effects and eye candy in fluxbox. Hell, if I go to fluxbox I might as well go old school and use a larger terminal :)
<terran4000> Speaking of window manager ... does anyone know how to install ubuntu stuff from kubuntu? Was it just: sudo apt-get install gnome-desktop ?
<rodolfo_>  I have instale kubuntu 10.10 in my notebook, and it have a Broadcom wireless & bluetooth card (BCM4313). bluetooth works fine, but wireless dont find network "/ can sameone help me?
<rodolfo_> terran4000: try apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<terran4000> rodolfo_: awesome. thanks.
<rodolfo_> terran4000: ^^
<yordan> hi
<rodolfo_> yordan: hi
<yordan> how to configurate shorewall to allow skype
<yordan> sorry for my english :)
<volodya> Should I expect xorg to start eating 50% of CPU just because I switch between some windows?
<vbgunz> I just ran this 'sudo tune2fs -l /dev/sda2 | grep extent' and see I do have extent under filesystem features **but** does that mean it's enabled?
<tjingboem> is there a way to regenarate the entries (and new ones) from the Menu?
<vortex_> Hola
<yordan> hi
<vortex_> spanish?
<vortex_> channel spanish :S
<vortex_> como instalo sun java ? tengo el kubuntu 10.10 beta :D
<vortex_> Como instalo java en kubuntu 10.10 !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<real_ate> vortex_: not spenish, but "entiendo" :)
<vortex_> algun foro en spañol ?? para kubuntu
<vortex_> :S
<maco> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<vortex_> sale gracias :D
<yordan> mmmmmmmmm...............
<yordan> how to configurate shorewall to allow skype
<mren> hi, it's my first kubuntu install (on the other machines I have Gentoo): I'm looking for something like /etc/rc.local but for system shutdown
<giannis> hi guys...i would like to get some help about configuring the apache server on ubuntu. I've installed apache2 but when i edit the "DocumentRoot" from "/var/www" to "/home/user/public_html" it can't run php files! what else should i confugure to run php from "/home/<user>/public_html"? Thanks!
<GuiToris> hello
<howlymowly> hi poeple..  in kubuntu maverick...  kopete doesn't work, yet. Am i right about this?
<Torch> howlymowly: sounds unlikely.
#kubuntu 2010-09-23
<Kamikaze_pum> prueba
<Kamikaze_pum2> prueba
<yordan> pf
<vbgunz> I just enabled Maverick repos on lucid, then upgraded the linux kernel, headers, image etc to 2.6.35-22-generic. I disabled the maverick repo. This is a cheap way to get the latest patched kernel without having to compile or use mainline, correct?
<cela0811> hello
<yordan> hi
<fbianconi> hi, does anybody knows if is there a way to make the system tray auto collapse after a few seconds? can't find any option like that
<James147> fbianconi: what version?
<fbianconi> I found it, but doesn't work
<fbianconi> te one on 10.04
<fbianconi> *the
<James147> fbianconi: hmm, cant remember what the try way like in kde 4.4.2 (the one that comes with lucid)... but I never remember it auto hiding verywell...
<James147> fbianconi: you could upgrade to kde 4.5 (its in the backport repos, see the topic for a link), they changed the systray in that version so it now pops up a menu with the extra "hidden" icons in which disapears after a few seconds of moving the mouse away... (generally the systray and notifications have been improved in 4.5)
<fbianconi> ok, i'll give it a try
<James147> fbianconi: but unfortinatly, I cannot remember the systray auto hiding properly in previous versions
<James147> (although you might want to note that they changed allot of the icons in the sys tray to monochrome... not sure why they chose to do that but a few people have complained)
<fbianconi> thanks James147, bye
<Starwatcher> hi all need some help getting dvd player to work. tried dragon, vlc and kaffeine and all do the same thing. Tells me dvd is encripted and stops. I have everything libdvdcss2 and w32codecs but of no help.
<Dusty> Hello
<wardgom> HI
<Dusty> For some reason my sound isn't working in my browsers :(
<Dusty> It works in System Settings when I test it though
<wardgom> Alsa?
<Dusty> Nvidia chipset
<wardgom> Sorry, gotta go
<Dusty> Its' the ALC662
<Starwatcher> This might be to simple did you check to see if PCM is muted?
<Dusty> Where is that?
<Dusty> NOthings muted in the mixer I don't think
<Starwatcher> mixer
<Dusty> Ah, PCM was all the way down, I guess the audio test doesn't use that
<Dusty> lol yeah, that worked, wonder why it was the only one turned down
<Starwatcher> hope that was it
<Starwatcher> lol
<Starwatcher> who knows 8-)
<Dusty> Weird, thanks!
<Starwatcher> your welcome
<Dusty> Got WoW running in wine earlier, kinda needed sound lol
<Dusty> Loving Kubuntu so far, I have Xubuntu on my laptop too
<elijah> In 10.10 I was able to assign a shortcut to Dolphin (super + e) and it worked great, in 10.4 I do the same thing but the shortcut brings about no action. Any ideas?
<quintopia> how does one go about installing items from a particular user's ppa repos?
<well_laid_lawn> !ppa
<ubottu> A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and should be used at your own risk.
<quintopia> think it can be done with add-apt-repository, but I'm not sure how to convert web addresses to that prog's syntax
 * quintopia will figure it out
<vbgunz> connecting with the default network manager using wireless is a terrifying experience. Either it is severely broken on a fresh 10.04 usb created disk or it is excruciatingly impossible to understand it :( I enter everything right and nothing happens. where are the logs for this thing? it's just horrible :(
<vbgunz> my connection last used. never. wpa/wpa2 personal, correct password, correct ssid, I even allowed the mac address onto the network from the router. this very same machine running windows XP right now connects without a problem. the network connections dialog is killing me. please tell me if their is an alternative
<jmichaelx> vbgunz: yes, you could use nm-applet instead. also, what chipset is sued in your wireless adapter?
<jmichaelx> used*
<avihay> vbgunz: there are alternatives like wicd or nm-applet. but the kde network manager works fine for most
<vbgunz> jmichaelx: not sure. this is a T400 lenovo notebook
<jmichaelx> vbgunz: many people dislike how unintuitive the present kde network manager is
<vbgunz> I keep putting in I have wpa/wpa2, I know the password is correct, I no joke checked it about 5 times. the ssid on the router is hidden *but* I know it's exact name. I do mac filtering on the router but I have this mac address included and it works in windows xp
<jmichaelx> vbgunz: can you open a terminal and enter 'lspci'... you should be able to find a line that gives info on your wireless device
<vbgunz> anyhow when I go to connect, it keeps telling my connection is insecure ... it just doesn't know about the wpa/wpa2 and its there...
<avihay> !info wpasupplicant
<ubottu> wpasupplicant (source: wpasupplicant): client support for WPA and WPA2 (IEEE 802.11i). In component main, is optional. Version 0.6.9-3ubuntu3 (lucid), package size 354 kB, installed size 920 kB
<vbgunz> avihay: I need an internet connection to get that package?
<vbgunz> heh, chicken and egg issue here :(
<jmichaelx> vbgunz: you already have that package. you need to look for the info i asked you to look for
<vbgunz> lspci shows me a couple things, I cannot copy and paste over, what should I be looking at?
<jmichaelx> vbgunz: it should be obvious which line applies to you wireless network device
<vbgunz> network controller? I see no wireless, I see ethernet too
<avihay> I'm not sure you need it. it should be installed already, or maybe it's just wicd that uses it
<jmichaelx> vbgunz: is your wireless dapter internal, or are you maybe using a usb device?
<vbgunz> jmichaelx: yes I believe it is internal and the radio should be on
<vbgunz> yes the radio is on, the only way I can currently tell is when I mess with it, the network manager checks/unchecks the enable wireless menu selection
<jmichaelx> vbgunz: i would think in that case that you should be able to determien which line in the output of 'lspci' refers to your device, but there may be cases where it is not so clear
<vbgunz> commincation controller, ethernet controller, Network controller, that about narrows it down i hope
<jmichaelx> does it list 'ethernet controller' and 'network controller' on 2 separate lines?
<vbgunz> yes
<vbgunz> ethernet should be the wired connection (its not currently connected)
<jmichaelx> then i would likely guess that it the line that says 'network controller;
<vbgunz> so network controller
<jmichaelx> yes
<jmichaelx> what does that line say?
<vbgunz> jmichaelx:  intel/corporation PRO/Wireless 5100 AGN [Shiloh] Network connection
<vbgunz> im gonna expose my routers ssid and see if I can walk through some of this
<maco> wait you're trying to connect on a hidden ssid?
<maco> that's known not to work in the normal case. putting in the router's bssid *might* work
<jmichaelx> vbgunz: you might also try doing a search on '5100 AGN' at the ubuntu forums
<vbgunz_> I just exposed my routers ssid and now the network manager is picking up the correct security
<jmichaelx> vbgunz: i agree with maco... broadcasting your ssid would probably make things a lot easier
<jmichaelx> good deal
<vbgunz_> yeah but I know it letter for letter, its a name I can't get wrong
<jmichaelx> vbgunz_: that doesn't necessarily make any difference
<vbgunz_> one sec, gonna go through the prompts as minimilistic as possible
<vbgunz_> just putting in the password at least I see some progress. when trying to manually enter this information. there is no ignition. seriously jump in a car without one, you'll understand my frustration
<vbgunz_> I hope this works
<jmichaelx> i do not get why the kde network manager is laid out the way it is.... you have make about 4  or 5 clicks just to see a list of available networks
<jmichaelx> maybe that is improved in kde4.5, have not checked
<vbgunz_> I swear to absolutely everything in power and may all that I love get struck down, if you hide your ssid you might as well kiss your anus goodbye in trying to connect with the network manager. their has got to be an absolutely ugly bug here that stopped me. I went over every single detail and I already did this. I got everything right but couldn't connect :(
<vbgunz_> btw, I am connected
<jmichaelx> vbgunz_: you should probably just broadcast your ssid.... use wpa2, nobody is gonna bother you
<vbgunz_> I had to show my ssid to do it... I fricking wish I had known that from the beginning
<jmichaelx> awesome!
<vbgunz_> jmichaelx: I live next to porn stars. I can't risk it
<vbgunz_> dirty people over there
<jmichaelx> vbgunz_: if you are using wpa2, you are not risking anything
<mprice> Ya its pretty much impossible to crack wpa2
<vbgunz_> nah, im kidding about the porn stars man but you never know. I like my security like this. very effective with all the gagdets in my house. 1. hide the ssid. 2. wpa2. 3. mac filters. I am going over the list right now of devices filtered and I got 14 devices connect. the only nightmare I ever had with this router is by a Wii and this kubuntu install on the notebook :/
<jmichaelx> however, if your porn star neighbors did use your WAP, i imagine that network traffic analysis could be fairly interesting :-P
<vbgunz_> jmichaelx: haha, yup. fap2 security in the cribbo
<jmichaelx> lol
<vbgunz_> brb, gonna restart the router and hide the ssid. gonna see if this issue occurs again
<jmichaelx> vbgunz_: however, you may not have much luck with hidden ssid.... with your MAC addy filtering and wpa2, you are definitely good as gold, if not gooder
<vbgunz_> I cant disconnect atm. the wifey is working on something. anyhow, I once read an article on securing your router. pretty good read. hiding the ssid helps
<vbgunz_> I mean give them hell. why not
<vbgunz_> including me... damn...
<jmichaelx> vbgunz_: it can help... but you may have no access if you use it... and frankly, with mac filtering and wpa2,  the only way into your network would be through social engineering or physical access to your machines or WAP
<vbgunz_> ok brb, got 25 seconds
<sobczyk> anyone knows why tiling doesn't work too well on multihead setup?
<GuiToris> hello
<loren62> ciao
<loren62> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<GuiToris> i have a problem with my lucid kubuntu. If i use the TTYs and later i wanna shutdown my computer, it always says working process on the tty-s
<GuiToris> why do that?
<GuiToris> just because i logout from the ttys
<GuiToris> with the exit or with the CtrlD
<alvin> GuiToris: It has been discussed on the kubuntu-users mailing list (https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/kubuntu-users/2010-April/050157.html) I don't know if someone eventually filed a bug.
<FlashDeluxe> Hi! I want to make a full backup and after that i want to make incremental backups. I have a server and two USB disks, which i want to exchange periodically. Which backuptool can do that? PS I dont want to use backuppc..
<vnc> has anyone had any issues in 10.10 with wireless dropping and connecting frequently?
<well_laid_lawn> vnc:  do you know there is #ubuntu+1 for 10.10 talk?
<vnc> well_laid_lawn: i did not, i will move there and ask again, thanks
<well_laid_lawn> np :]
<set_> ??
<qwert> How to get kde latest version?
<bazhang> http://kubuntu.org/news/kde-sc-45
<qwert> Anyone?
<bazhang> http://kubuntu.org/news/kde-sc-45 qwert
<wer> Aye!! KDE alone??
<qwert> KDE?
<rysiek|pl> qwert: GNOME?
<dan_l> !firefox
<ubottu> firefox is the default web-browser on Ubuntu. To install the latest version, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion Installing plugins: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxPlugins - See also !firefox-3.5
<dan_l> I've got firefox problems.  It's slow.  Like "doesn't work" kind of slow, like "something must be wrong" slow.  Konqueror works fine.  But ffx:  slow. like connection problem slow.
<dan_l> It's a clean install
<dan_l> maybe a couple of weeks old.
<dan_l> anyone have any thoughts?
<akssps011> Hi, I am not able to get any sound in kubuntu 10.04
<akssps011> though I am able to hear boot in and log out tracks during respective operations
<akssps011> Do I need to install any extra drivers ?
<James147> akssps011: if the login/logout sound work then that suggests sound works... what applications have you tryed playing sound in?
<apple_cat> akssps011: You might have system sounds muted. Try typing the comand 'alsamixer' into command line and seeing if any of the volumes are muted or turned down
<akssps011> James147: amarok, youtube
<akssps011> apple_cat: http://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/I2pKbCSerAcE8SBsn8YMHg?feat=directlink
<akssps011> apple_cat: speaker seems to be ok
<James147> akssps011: your PCM is turned down
<BluesKaj> 'morning
<James147> Hey BluesKaj
<akssps011> James147: how to resolve it
<akssps011> ?
<James147> akssps011: in alsamixer use the right/left arrow untill its selected, then up/down arrow to change volume
<James147> or use kmix (might need to configure ti to show the PCM chanel)
<akssps011> James147: ah..thanks...worked :)
<BluesKaj> hi James147
<cthoma07> hey
<cfauco01> hey
<cfauco01> coment va
<cthoma07> youhou$
<cfauco01> yata
<cthoma07> japonais !
<cfauco01> ou sa?
<cthoma07> pfff
<cfauco01> laisse moi bossetr
<cfauco01> bosser
<cthoma07> nan
<cfauco01> bref
<cfauco01> mince comment je faire....
<cfauco01> jpe*
<Pici> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<cfauco01> AU SECOUUUUUURSSS
<huardD> speak nglish pliez
<kamui2> scuse mi
<huardD> you crim'17++ are mad
<kamui2> you guy are dead
<huardD> paus
<kamui2> mouhahahahahaha
<huardD> eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
<kamui2> ouaaaiiii
<huardD> yata
<Pici> This channel is english only, please se #ubuntu-fr or #ubuntu-fr-offtopic
<akssps011> was that japanese ?  I thought it was japanese :D
<akssps011> was that french ? I thought it was japanese
 * akssps011 confused completely
<Pici> Clearly.
<yami> ?
<BluesKaj> akssps011, does it matter?   :)
<akssps011> BluesKaj: well. not much :) (both are alien to me :D )
<Vardan1> hi all
<Vardan> people how to change gtk theme?
<Vardan> I want that my gtk apps have the oxygen theme
<BluesKaj> Vardan, in system settings/application appearance/gtk , choose the qt and in style  choose oxygen
<Vardan> BluesKaj: there are two styles QtCurve and Raleigh
<Vardan> after choosing QtCurve I don't see the place for choosing oxygen
<BluesKaj> Vardan, style , it will be the default for all apps
<Vardan> ok, I have downloaded gtk theme, where should I put it and use?
<BluesKaj> var afaik oxygen is kde not gtk
<Anubis> hi. a very short question: how can i prevent a ftp server to start when rebooting ?
<Anubis> i need that ftp server tu run occasionally
<Anubis> *to
<gauda> Anubis: what does this have to do with kubuntu?
<RelookNA> hi guyz & girlz
<RelookNA> what is required to have latest adobe to run smoothly?
<RelookNA> treaming radio is skipping
<RelookNA> streaming
<RelookNA> 2.0ghz cpu , 1G memory
<BluesKaj> RelookNA, maybe your internet connection is the problem
<Amaru> hi
<codizzle3280> Hello all... i need some help
<bigbear> куда я попал...
<codizzle3280> english neone?
<coskun> how do i install on wine to the CD game?
<codizzle3280> idk
<coskun> idk?
<codizzle3280> NEONE ALIVE IN HERE?
<codizzle3280> i do not know coskun. sorry
<coskun> puff
<James147> coskun: if you have wine installed then you should beable to click on the installer in dolphin
<James147> !wine | coskun
<ubottu> coskun: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<coskun> thank u but i know that
<James147> coskun: then what where you asking exactly?
<coskun> but On cd dont clicking
<coskun> because cd read only
<James147> coskun: sorry, not sure what you mean
<Aqaz> How to make keybord shotcut for konsole?
<Aqaz> *keyboard
<codizzle3280> hello
<codizzle3280> I have been running ubuntu lucid for awhile now and a few days ago added the kde environment. I walked away from the computer earlier to comeback to a frozen screen. So... I did a hard reboot and bios is fine and then I get a blank screen for about 10 seconds, a few things flash very fast( cannot reAd ) and the monitor turns off. I did reboot like a billion times and once was able to get a kubuntu screen that says somehing along t
<kaustubh> hi
<James147> Aqaz: to launch it? right click the kmenu > edit menu ... or run "kmenuedit" > find konsole > advanced tab
<terran4000_> codizzle3280: at what part does it freeze? At boot? at KDM? Or after you enter your username and pasword?
<Aqaz> James147: Not to run it, ony to have it before my with two keyboard keys.. i use keyboard more over mouse
<James147> Aqaz: inside konsole (works with any application) > alt+F3 > Configure Window Behaviour > Window Rules > new (or edit an existing rule for konsole if there is one) > set up the window properties (clicking on "detect window properties is easiest) > Prefences > check "Short Cut" and change the drop box to "Apply Initally" and set a short cut
<James147> (will work for new konsole windows)
<James147> s/will work/will then work/
 * Aqaz hehe
<codizzle3280> terran4000_: it freezes at boot. i managed to hold shift and get the recovery mode but dont know much about commands
<Aqaz> James147: Thanks
<terran4000_> codizzle3280: yikes. boot errors are never fun. Do you see any errors before it crashes?
<terran4000_> Though if I try to understand your problem a bit more:
<terran4000_> It goes through boot, then the screen flickers and then it's just a black screen right?
<codizzle3280> yep
<James147> codizzle3280: try booting without the splash screen... (reboot and hold shift to get the grub menu > press "e" to enter edit mode > remove the words "quite splash" from the line that contains it :) > then press crtl+x to boot)
<terran4000_> codizzle3280: do what James147 said :)
<terran4000_> though codizzle3280 ... do you happen to have an ATI HD video card?
<codizzle3280> ye
<terran4000_> ah
<codizzle3280> JUST GOT ONE WHEN IT HAPPENED
<terran4000_> found your problem
<codizzle3280> LMAO
<terran4000_> I have an ATI HD as well
<terran4000_> and had basically the exact same problem
<terran4000_> ...
<terran4000_> until I fixed it
 * James147 grumbles at ati... and nvidia
<codizzle3280> so runlol
 * terran4000_ grumbles along with James147
<codizzle3280> lol
<terran4000_> but anywho ...
<terran4000_> I'm not sure this will work, but we can try ... (give me a second to look up my article)
<terran4000_> http://www.piotrkrzyzek.com/enter-safe-graphics-mode-in-ubuntu-or-kubuntu-10-04-lucid-lynx-live-cd/
<codizzle3280> ok...i will try and get back to you in a sec
<terran4000_> do what James147 said, and remove the quite splash from the boot command
<terran4000_> but add
<terran4000_> –xforcevesa
<terran4000_> that's ... dash dash xforcevesa
<terran4000_> stupid font >_>
<codizzle3280> lol....ok
<codizzle3280> brb
<terran4000_> best of luck mate
<codizzle3280> thnx a lot
<Aqaz> James147: I want to create desktop shortcut for konsole, unable to create one with what you suggested
<James147> Aqaz: what dosent work about it?
<James147> (what problems are you having...)
<Aqaz> James147: There is nothing like new to it to create a shortcut
<James147> Aqaz: where are you corrently?
<Aqaz> James147: KDE Control Module
<James147> Aqaz: down the side there should be a tab "Window Rules" at the bottom
<Aqaz> James147:Confiure - KDE Control Module, to be specific
<Aqaz> James147: no only Window- Specific
<James147> Aqaz: :S bah take it you ahve kde 4.4? ... must have changed it in 4.5...
<Aqaz> James147: pardon me?
<James147> Aqaz: try: alt+f3 (in konsole again) > avdanced > spical application settings
<Aqaz> James147: okay
<codizzle3280> terran4000_: ok so not much happened but pretty much the same thing....
<codizzle3280> a little longer flashing
<Aqaz> James147: Edit Window-Specific Settings  - KWin
<James147> Aqaz: ^^ allot of the settings where moved around in kde 4.5 (lucid comes with 4.4.2, so I take it you ahve that) and I cannot rember th settings from 4.4 any more :)
<terran4000_> codizzle3280: bullocks ...
<Aqaz> James147: Lucid still have 4.4, and 4.5 not released for kubuntu yet... backports??
<James147> Aqaz: yup, now go to tyhe preferences tab > check shortcut
<terran4000_> codizzle3280: oh, two things to do/try
<James147> Aqaz: its in the backports repo, if you ahve that enabled
<Aqaz> James147: Done.. got it. Thanks././ Any problems with that now..
<terran4000_> one, if you happen to have more than one monitor connected ... disconnect any extra's except the main of course
<James147> Aqaz: (although the backports is unoffical
<terran4000_> and then
<terran4000_> boot off of a CD or something with the --xforcevesa option
<Aqaz> James147: Ya.. but i usually avoid to keep system stable
<Aqaz> James147: Any problems till now?
<terran4000_> and edit that computers xorg.conf file to use VESA as the graphic driver
<James147> Aqaz: then your on 4.4, lucid will never offically get 4.5, since during a release they dont do major version upgrades
<codizzle3280> i was supposed to replace the quite splash with the xforcves right?
<codizzle3280> --xforcvesa
<terran4000_> * --xforcevesa
<codizzle3280> yea
<codizzle3280> sry
<terran4000_> don't eat your e's!
<terran4000_> They are unhealthy.
<codizzle3280> lmao
<terran4000_> but yeah, from what I learned: ATI HD + linux != happy days at first
<codizzle3280> so as far as booting from a cd???
<terran4000_> yeah ... unless you can get access to the root system in another way
<Aqaz> James147: What new did you find in it?
<James147> Aqaz: not had any mojor problems with 4.5, some have had a few with kmail... not sure if they where sorted though (dont sue kmail)
<James147> Aqaz: in kde4.5? more responsive, better orgnised system settings, better systray + notifications
<codizzle3280> where is the xor.config file located?
<James147> Aqaz: probally lots more I cant remember... been using it too long now :)
<terran4000_> codizzle3280: /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<James147> codizzle3280: /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<James147> terran4000_: just :p
<codizzle3280> lol
<codizzle3280> ok
<terran4000_> codizzle3280: be sure to edit the root systems xorg.conf file... not the boot cd's or whatnot.
<terran4000_> :)
<codizzle3280> ok
<terran4000_> James147: pwn'ed
 * terran4000_ does his best evil grin.
<phoenix_> anyone experiencing high cpu usage
<James147> phoenix_:  with what exactly?
<terran4000_> codizzle3280: oh, I should mention this ... ATI HD + Linux + KDE + Compiz != enjoyment
<phoenix_> James147:hello james
<terran4000_> if you want STABLE compiz ... go with gnome
<Aqaz> phoenix: What does System Activity say? (Ctrl+Shift+Esc)
<James147> terran4000_: why would you want compiz in kde?
<phoenix_> James147: kde 4.5.1
<terran4000_> James147: I'm a sucker for shiney things
<James147> phoenix_: I mean which programs are causing it? :)
<Aqaz> phoenix: Which i what i asked... Go to system Activity..
<James147> terran4000_: but why compiz? kwin has its own effects
<phoenix_> James147: particullarly chrome, but in general xorg takes a lot of cpu
<terran4000_> James147: eh ... language problem then. By compiz I just meant all the pretty effects n' all.
<James147> phoenix_: xorg does work  for other applications, try closing chrome and see how it behaves
<phoenix_> James147:  i checked if my fan or heat sink is dirtly, it was clean
<Aqaz> phoenix: Yes.. chromium takes up almost 50%, its recommended not to use it
<Aqaz> James147: phoenix: chrome will reduce it drastically
<phoenix_> James147: the shockwave is the reason i think
<phoenix_> Aqaz: ya
<James147> terran4000_: you mean compositing :) (compiz is a window manager for gnome that has lots of effects)
<phoenix_> Aqaz: any browser with abode shockwave takes cpu
<James147> Aqaz: it dosent here :S
<Aqaz> phoenix_: yep
<phoenix_> James147: but its not just chrome,
<terran4000_> James147: oh, yeah .. compositing. My apologies. I only remember the old days when compiz OR beryl where the in things. Soooo, compiz just kinda stuck with me at the word for compositing :)
<terran4000_> flash/shockwave doesn't just take CPU power ...it hogs it like there is no tomorrow!
 * terran4000_ silently cheers for html5
 * James147 wishes html5 would catch on faster
<phoenix_> James147: just logged into windows to check , the cpu usage seems fine
<James147> terran4000_: :D
 * Aqaz Yesp it will...
<James147> phoenix_: I blame flash... flash has never worked well here :(
<terran4000_> Flash never worked well period :-/
<Aqaz> phoenix_: Open chrome from terminal
<Aqaz> phoenix_: What does it say
<Aqaz> phoenix_: Show dmesg o/p
 * James147 wonders what he actually uses flash for atm... and goes to uninstall it to find out :D
 * Aqaz laughing
<codizzle32801> ok so where do i place the command at in xorg.conf?
<Aqaz> phoenix_: ??
<phoenix_> Aqaz: no output
<Aqaz> phoenix_: dmesg pastebin
<phoenix_> Aqaz: i played some flash to test, got no message
<Aqaz> phoenix_: From where was flash installed?
<phoenix_> Aqaz: you know google chrome comes with inbuilt flash plugin
<Aqaz> phoenix_: Is it? Whats the version?
<phoenix_> Aqaz: i replaced the flash content plugin in firefox with gecko player. it was working fine
<Aqaz> phoenix_: 6.0.472.62??
<phoenix_> Aqaz: ya the same
<Aqaz> Ya..
<phoenix_> Aqaz: brb
<codizzle3280> terran4000_: so where do i place the command in xorg.conf???
<terran4000_> in xorg.conf ... you'll want to change:
<terran4000_> Driver  "fglrx"
<terran4000_> to
<terran4000_> Driver  "vesa"
<codizzle3280> terran4000_: oh ok... Thnx
<terran4000_> yup
<codizzle3280> terran4000_: does it matter if i already removed the graphics card and still receiving the same problem?????
<terran4000_> O.O
<codizzle3280> lmao
<terran4000_> If you removed the card how are you getting video on it?
<codizzle3280> onboard
<terran4000_> ew
<codizzle3280> lol
 * terran4000_ disinfects.
<terran4000_> Hm
<codizzle3280> lmfao
<terran4000_> well, if it was trying to still load the fglrx driver it could have been causing the problems
<terran4000_> try loading it up with the vesa driver
<terran4000_> and see what happens
<codizzle3280> ok will do....
<codizzle3280> brb
<codizzle32802> terran4000_: its not letting me edit
<administrator_> hi everywone :)
<terran4000_> >_>
<codizzle32802> ????
<terran4000_> codizzle3280: tell it to punch itself in the proverbial face then edit force linux to comply like the good BDSM slave it is!
<terran4000_> Hm
<terran4000_> Why won't it let you edit it
<codizzle32802> it says read only
<terran4000_> k ...
<administrator_> so this is like a kubuntu IRC channel, or its for ubuntu too? :)
<terran4000_> go to #ubuntu for ubuntu
<terran4000_> codizzle3280: hmm, ok.. how did you get access to that file?
<codizzle32802> ran live cd....filesystem/etc/x11/
<James147> codizzle3280: make sure you edit it as root ("kdesudo kate"    or "sudo nano")
<terran4000_> oo
<terran4000_> codizzle3280: I think you possibly opened the wrong file system ...
<terran4000_> did you open the one of the hard drive or the one on the cd accidently? :)
<codizzle32802> hdd
<codizzle32802> for sure
<James147> codizzle3280: did you open it as root?
<codizzle32802> have to be admin
<codizzle32802> owner
<codizzle32802> ???
<James147> codizzle3280: "kdesudo kate /path/to/filesystem/etc/X11/xorg.conf"   (replacing /path/to/filesystem with the path to your mounted hdd) and edit it in the window that appears
<codizzle32802> k
<codizzle32801> terran4000_: im not doing this right.... i am booting from a ubuntu live cd.....
<terran4000_> codizzle3280: yar
<terran4000_> then you need to find the hard drive
<codizzle32801> iknow
<terran4000_> then you need to mount said hard drive
<codizzle32801> it is mounted....
<terran4000_> oki
<terran4000_> so
<terran4000_> open the hard drive
<terran4000_> soo
<FloodBotK1> terran4000_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<terran4000_> hmm
<terran4000_> >_> I love you too FloodBotK1!
<codizzle32801> lmao
<terran4000_> So ... open up that hd, and nagivate to something like: /mount/SDDA1/etc/X11/xorg.conf
<terran4000_> ya?
<terran4000_> well, you need to open up that file as root it seems ... not 100% sure though
<codizzle32801> ok
<terran4000_> I try to avoid boot cd's like the plague >_>
<James147> terran4000_: boot cd or not, /etc/X11/xorg.conf is a system file owned by root, and only writable by root so you need root to edit it
<terran4000_> If you boot from a CD .. and mount a hard drive ... /mnt/myHD/etc/x11/xorg.conf won't really be owned by root.
<terran4000_> It's not an encrypted drive
<James147> terran4000_: but the live cds obay the filesystem premissions of the mounted disk
<terran4000_> James147: hm I guess ... maybe I never noticed since the first thing I do when I use a boot cd is: sudo -s
<terran4000_> :-P
<terran4000_> oops? :)
<James147> (premissions and ownership are in the filesystem on the disk... so any unix system that mounts them will obay the premissions)
<James147> terran4000_: that logs you in as root... so you have root
<terran4000_> yeah I know ... Like I said. most likely I didn't notice :)
<codizzle3280> so how do i gain permission to access root from live cd?
<James147> codizzle3280: "kdesudo kate /path/to/filesystem/etc/X11/xorg.conf" (replacing /path/to/filesystem with the path to your mounted hdd) and edit it in the window that appears
<James147> kdesudo will open kate as root
<codizzle3280> in ubuntu terminal
<James147> codizzle3280: in ubuntu? use "gtksudo gedit ..." then (i think its gtksudo anyway... :S )
<James147> or you can do "sudo nano /path/..." to get a command line eidtor
 * James147 uses vi :D
<phoenix_> James147: the high cpu usage problem is due to hardware.
<codizzle3280> how do i find the path to the filesystem?
<James147> phoenix_: what hardware?
<James147> codizzle3280: its the path to where your hdd is mounted
<phoenix_> James147: its not actually high cpu usage, its the cpu temp, 67  degree in air conditioned room , casing fully opened
<phoenix_> James147: today i even replaced the thermal paste
<phoenix_> James147: when i am in bios settings the cpu fan runs around 4500 rpm
<phoenix_> James147: i guess my processor is failing
<James147> phoenix_: hmm, didnt think 67C would be damaging to a cpu... although if thats at idle... also what cpu do you have?
<phoenix_> James147: intel pentium 4 ht 3.0 ghz
<James147> phoenix_: quite old now  :)  not sure what temps they can handle
<vbgunz> my sda disk keeps defaulting to the noop scheduler. I've tried all I could and I have no idea witw is happening. I tried 'echo cfq | sudo tee /sys/block/sda/queue/scheduler' and I change it. I cat the file and get 'noop deadline [cfq]' ... I even update grub at /etc/default/grub.cfg and add elevator=cfq, run a sudo update-grub and all is good. **but** when I reboot, sda defaults back to noop... this is driving me nuts :|
<phoenix_> James147: mine is the fastest fan exported by intel that is bundled with cpu
<phoenix_> James147: 47 is the moderate and above are marked red by intel
<phoenix_> James147: what is your cpu?
<James147> phoenix_: :S running at 30-40C here at idle
<James147> phoenix_: amd athlon 61 X2 4200+
<James147> 64 ^^
<James147> (2.2 ghz)
<miheer> hello
<phoenix_> James147: what can you tell about amd, is it good?
<James147> phoenix_: not had any problems... but will be going for an intel i7 when I can offord one :)
<miheer> hello
<James147> miheer: hi ...
<miheer> i have a problem regarding connectiong to internet via wifi
<miheer> can anyone here to solve it
<James147> !details | miheer
<ubottu> miheer: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<phoenix_> James147: bye james. going to sleep
<James147> phoenix_: night
<phoenix_> James147: good night
<miheer> i dont know, but i am not able to set up a new connection with my router
<miheer> iam a new bee
<vbgunz> I think I solved it
<vbgunz> I gotta reboot to make sure
<miheer> well, first how to connect??
<miheer> ask me the queries, i would give the relevant answer
<James147> miheer: try installing wicd, it handels wifi better then knetworkmanager sometimes... otherwise we need more datils on hwat you are trying to do and why its not working
<miheer> well, if i have installed a wrong driver of wireless connection, would it be possible that i am not able to connect because of that??
<miheer> and also when i am switching off the knob of my wifi(in my computer), the system crashes
<Amaru> hallo jemand hier der deutsch kann ?
<miheer> i am working on kubuntu 10.04, not able to connect to my wifi router(i dont know how to connect..!!)
<jemand> jau icke
<Amaru> hihi berliner wa
<jemand> jenau
<Amaru> sauber
<Amaru> du ich hab nen paar fragen die mir google nicht sagen kann
<jemand> die hab ich sicher auch ;-)
<Amaru> :P
<Amaru> also ich nutz jetzt wieder kubuntu habs jetzt 4 jahre nicht benutzt
<maco> !de
<miheer> hello... anyone there..:(
<ubottu> In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<Amaru> früher gabs mal beryl oder compitz
<Amaru> öhh ok thx
<juanma> hola
<miheer> .
<miheer> hello
<miheer> \HELP NEEDED
<amgine> Kmail crashed. Now none of the suite will boot. <grumbles>
<dastagg> Hi, I need some help with kubuntu 10.10 beta. I am running for the first time and running it on a S10-3t touch tablet.
<James147> dastagg: see #ubuntu+1 for maverick support, also just ask what you want to know :)
<dastagg> I went to add a virtual keyboard using the add widgets but I have added 3 Virtual keyboards by mistake. How do I remove the two duplicate widgets?
<Fleck> hey - i have set up openvpn with network manager - but when i connect to vpn - my internet goes away
<Fleck> (i don't whant to use gateway trough vpn)
<Waleed> hello
<Waleed> I cannot login to my kubuntu desktop after updating, there are no valid session, how can I restore it
<BluesKaj> Waleed, do you have grub menu ?
<Waleed> yes
<Waleed> it boots and I can enter my password then it freezes
<BluesKaj> Waleed, ok hold down the shift key after choosing the OS
<Waleed> BluesKaj: i can choose the os and it loads to the password screen
<BluesKaj> have you tried a different kernel , Waleed ?
<Waleed> yes I did
<Waleed> all do the same
<Waleed> I think the plasma desktop has been removed
<BluesKaj> Waleed, ok try ctrl+alt+f1 , sudo service kdm start
<ScottyK> does apt-get upgrade also update the kernel, or is that a seperate command?
<BluesKaj>   ScottyK yes, id a kernel is available
<BluesKaj> if
<ScottyK> BluesKaj - thanks.
<Waleed> BluesKaj: when can I press these keys
<BluesKaj> at the login page
<Waleed> nothing happens
<BluesKaj> ok Waleed , now startx
<BluesKaj> if nothing happens , sudo aptitude install plasma-desktop
<Waleed> do I have to have lan connection
<BluesKaj> iinternet connection , yes
#kubuntu 2010-09-24
<n8w> hey
<n8w> ive formated my swap partition n since then i keep gettin: swapon: cannot find the device for UUID=f3c84cbe-4f72-4921-a73c-1b7b7a7e330d
<Torch> n8w: you cannot format a swap partition ;-)
<well_laid_lawn> it prob has a diff uuid
<Torch> n8w: the uuid has changed
<Torch> n8w: adjust your /etc/fstab accordingly
<Torch> n8w: get the new uuid with blkid
<n8w> Torch:  ive been there,but i couldnt find the new UUID
<Torch> n8w: from a shell, run blkid
<Torch> n8w: it should list all file systems and swap partitions on your system
<n8w> Torch:  ohh yee got it
<n8w> /dev/sda7: UUID="798963f2-49d1-4eb8-8d1b-f5c211a50689" TYPE="swsuspend"
<n8w> Torch:  hmm the weird thing is that gparted shows my swap partition as unformated
<Torch> n8w: don't use gparted.
<Torch> dolio: this is kubuntu ;-)
<Torch> ooops, sorry dolio
<Torch> n8w: that was for you ;-)
<n8w> Torch:  ;)
<Torch> n8w: use kde partition manager if you want a GUI. or run swapon and swapoff from a shell to see if it works.
<n8w> Torch:  hmm ive changed fstab,but after runin swapon -a i got this: swapon: /dev/sda7: software suspend data detected. Rewriting the swap signature.
<n8w> Torch:  then ive run it again n i didnt get any output
<n8w> Torch:  how do i test whether the swap is functional?
<Torch> n8w: no output means no error.
<n8w> Torch:  :)) though so
<n8w> Torch:  shall i restart or smth?
<Torch> n8w: cat /proc/swaps tells you if it's being used
<Torch> n8w: no. this is not windows ;-)
<n8w> Torch:  /dev/sda7                               partition       4208988 0       -1
<Torch> n8w: if the partition is listed, it's ok.
<n8w> Torch:  aight;)
<n8w> Torch:  thx
<n8w> im gonna try to hibernate
<n8w> :D
<cjae_> will kde 4.5 be given to 10.04 only through backports?
<well_laid_lawn> there's a ppa for it ...
<well_laid_lawn> http://kubuntu.org/news/kde-sc-45
<well_laid_lawn> it's in the topic
<corey> can anyone see me?
<well_laid_lawn> corey:  nope - just what you type
<well_laid_lawn> :]
<wardgom> \help
<Torch> wardgom: what's your problem?
<wardgom> Sorry, orchestra newbie.  You weren't supposed to see.that.
<Torch> wardgom: well.. and the band plays on ;-)
<well_laid_lawn> heh
<steven> anyone know how to change my main hardrives and move all my system files
<well_laid_lawn> steven:  I use mondo and mindi for that - dd will work too
<steven> dd? you got xvidcap
<well_laid_lawn> never used xvidcap - dd copies files/partitions etc
<steven> ok just seeing if you can show me how to on dvd that how thay do it on youtube thank you.
<well_laid_lawn> I don't know about that youtube clip at all - what did they use?
<multipass> anyone able to help me with a Kate editor FTP problem?
<brian___> Hello
<brian___> I've got a good number of issues
<brian___> and I'm wondering if anyone feels like helping me
<brian___> :D
<claydoh> brian___: ask away, someone might be able to help
<brian___> Alright
<brian___> So after much deliberation
<brian___> and a nice sale
<brian___> I finally purchased a new laptop, an Inspiron 1764
<brian___> Now, I have come to discover, sadly, that it has a few issues with Kubuntu 10.04
<brian___> Namely
<brian___> The Wireless card installed doesn't work
<brian___> as well as the hibernate function doesn't work either
<claydoh> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Testing/Laptop/Lucid/Reports/DellInspiron1764
<claydoh> brian___: so it seems the suspend issue is already known
<claydoh> brian___: the wireless need the broadcom sta driver it seems
<brian___> Strangely it seems to say the wifi thing isn't a problem
<claydoh> yes
<brian___> Oh
<brian___> I think I figured it out
<brian___> Lol
<brian___> But I still have to fix the suspend thing
<FloodBotK2> brian___: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<claydoh> brian___: I was just goinf to say  that  ^^^
<brian___> I guess the broadcom sta driver wasn't enabled by default
<brian___> But this non hibernating thing is a serious issue
<claydoh> brian___: usually there should be a prompt to install  the restricted driver you need, but you can do that from the Driver manager applet
<brian___> I've got the driver installing for the wifi
<claydoh> but also note this wiki page is one person's report iirc, perhaps someone has discovered a fix
<brian___> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1460681
<brian___> TThere is apost there
<brian___> Who claims to be able to solve both wifi and the sleep function
<brian___> but it involves screwing with the kernel
<claydoh> perhaps this is fixed in the next version
<brian___> Thats not out to October 10th is it?
<claydoh> right
<claydoh> but trying a different kernel isn't too hard, it adds an extra entry to your boot menu, so  if it does not work, you can boot back into the previous one
<claydoh> but you might also try a livecd version of maverick to see if it does supend, i  *think* you can suspend from a livecd, never have tried that myself
<claydoh> new hardware often has thos sort of trouble sometimes, as the kernel folks have to figure out how the bits work
 * claydoh would love to have the problem of new hardware :)
<claydoh> no complaints, but my  7 year old laptop is just beginning to show its age
<lordganesh> How to establish internet connection to bsnl dsl modem in Knetworkmanager?
<apple_cat> lordganesh: How are you connecting to the modem?
<apple_cat> lordganesh: I'm assuming you want to use the internet on a kubuntu computer using your dsl modem. If you are connecting through ethernet in most cases the connection will be automatic, but if you are trying to connect through wireless it probably won't be automatic as you might have a password to use the wirless
<juankrlos> holap¿
<juankrlos> hello?
<juankrlos> aqui se abla español? or speak englis?
<apple_cat> hi juankrlos, if you want kubuntu help in Spanish there are language specific help channels
<apple_cat> juankrlos: #kubuntu-es #ubuntu-es
<juankrlos> ok thanks
<apple_cat> juankrlos: : ) no problem, if those rooms are no help you're welcome to come back here and ask, but it's an English channel here
<juankrlos> :)
<Destoned> this may seem stupid, but i am in a big rush.. I need someone to help me set up WOM CLIENT on ubuntu 10.04. I cant figure it out
<Destoned> Wom CLIENT is a custom client wrapper for Minecraft
<Destoned> anyone amiliar with .sh files/Minecraft/WOMCLIENT
<apple_cat> Destoned: Are you following a tutorial on how to set it up on a different linux distro and need help with kubuntu specific stuff?
<apple_cat> Destoned: Could you give some more details about what you want help with
<cjae> how do I change login sounds kde 4.5?
 * cjae hates the new system settings
<apple_cat> cjae: System Settings -> System Notifications -> KDE System Notifications
<cjae> apple_cat: never saw the drop down box, ok which one for login
<cjae> kde workspace
<apple_cat> cjae: If you're on the screen I think (hope) you are, there will be a list starting with 'Logout, Information Message, Wastebin: Emptied, ...
<cjae> I see now thanks
<apple_cat> cjae: No problem : ) So that's all fixed then?
<cjae> apple_cat: yep
<lucidfox> Is it possible to make the embedded console in Kate black-on-white, and the regular Konsole white-on-black?
<tish> hi, anybody knows how to put kmail in the message indicator in kde 4.5.1?
<IIVQ> morning all
<IIVQ> I started up kubuntu this morning and I have no window borders/titlebars
<IIVQ> and the keyboard stays in the last open window (i.e. firefox) even though I can mouse to other windows
<IIVQ> anyone know what I can do with this?
<IIVQ> there just seems to be no WM at all
<supermagnum> hello, does anyone know if the driver for intel 82852/855GM chipset supports openGL ?
<IIVQ> hi super
<IIVQ> I don't but thsi channel seems pretty dead
<supermagnum> im am trying to run freeorion, but it looks like theres some problem with openGL since i get a segmentation fault error..
<well_laid_lawn> supermagnum:  tried reading the log to find out?
<supermagnum> well_laid: thats the only message in the log
<supermagnum> :~$ freeorion
<supermagnum> Segmentation fault
<well_laid_lawn> supermagnum:  I meant the X ;og - /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<well_laid_lawn> supermagnum:  I meant the X log - /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<supermagnum> ill take a look
<supermagnum> thats a huge logfile..
<supermagnum> is there a place i can paste it ?
<well_laid_lawn> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<supermagnum> well_laid : http://www.heypasteit.com/clip/NAL
<well_laid_lawn> supermagnum:  you can use the tab button to complete nicks - try typing wel and hitting the tab button
<supermagnum> well_laid_lawn: ok
<well_laid_lawn> supermagnum:  looks like you are using the vesa driver there
<well_laid_lawn> not the intel one
<supermagnum> ah.. how do i fix that ?
<supermagnum> the one that supports intel is installed
<well_laid_lawn> the old school way (which will still work) is to make a xorg.conf file or google for one, and put it into /etc/X11/ and restart the x server
<well_laid_lawn> I would google   intel 82852/855GM xorg.conf
<supermagnum> well_laid_lawn: what it i do unistall the vesa drivers ?
<well_laid_lawn> supermagnum:  you don't need to uninstall it - just offer X a new config filre
<well_laid_lawn> *file
<supermagnum> ok
<supermagnum> i changed the "vesa" value in the file to "intel".
<well_laid_lawn> I don't think that is the driver name
<well_laid_lawn> oops - it is the right name supermagnum
<supermagnum> well_laid_lawn: hehe
<well_laid_lawn> try logging out/in
<supermagnum> ok
<OldSmokey> gmorn
<Destoned> hello?
<Acido-> >:P
<Destoned> sup
<Destoned> lucky ur not the one banned
<Acido-> so are you using kubuntu
<Acido-> :P
<Destoned> nope
<Destoned> are u a fag?
<Destoned> yes
<Acido-> Yep
<Acido-> I like penis
<lucidfox> ...
<lucidfox> uhm
<lucidfox> what an... insightful and mature conversation
<ner0x> How can I find the UUID of an ipod to put in fstab?
<Techtronic> ner0x: You can find all detected device by uuid with ls: ls -l /dev/disk/by-uuid/
<ner0x> Techtronic: Thanks! I found blkid in the meantime.
<ner0x> Techtronic: What happens if it doesn't show the id? /dev/sdd3 isn't an option?
<ner0x> Ipods are worthless. :-/
<esi108> hola cabrones
<esi108> soy gay
<esi108> im gay
<FloodBotK2> esi108: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<esi108> I like suck enormous dicksss!
<apple_cat> Hi, how do I disable the OSD for kmix when adjusting volume with laptop shortcut keys? Whenever I am watching flash videos full screen and change the volume using the shortcut keys, the window will automatically exit fullscreen
<phoenix_> is there a channel for general computer hardware queries
<Pici> phoenix_: ##hardware
<phoenix_> Pici: its not working
<Pici> phoenix_: You need to register/identify to join
<Pici> !register | phoenix_
<ubottu> phoenix_: Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<phoenix_firebrd> Pici: i joined the channel .thank you
<phoenix_firebrd> Pici: are you there
<Pici> phoenix_firebrd: yes.
<phoenix_firebrd> the guys in the hardware a talking out of topic and also political rubbish. i need small help from you to configure  harrware monitoring widget
<whilo_> hi
<phoenix_firebrd> Pici: the guys in the hardware a talking out of topic and also political rubbish. i need small help from you to configure  harrware monitoring widget
<whilo_> i have installed 10.10 on one of my machines and to my surprise the radeon 5750 worked both with kernel mode-setting and even with kwin opengl composition
<Pici> phoenix_firebrd: I'm a bit busy here at the moment though, perhaps someone else could help you.  Or perhaps try #ubuntu
<Pici> whilo_: Maverick support is in #ubuntu+1 only.
<whilo_> it has some delays (feels like slow motion effect) in animations though and full screen video (especially flash) is too slow, even though it is a quadcore
<whilo_> Pici: ok thx
<phoenix_firebrd> Pici: its ok i will manage. thank you
<eMyller> heya
<eMyller> i've just installed newest xorg stuff
<eMyller> and i can't use desktop effects anymore. :)
<eMyller> if i disable functionality checks, i can't even click a button, it becomes to slow
<eMyller> how do i revert a dist-upgrade? :D
<well_laid_lawn> I would check the X log first
<eMyller> well_laid_lawn: any specific information to find in it?
<eMyller> i see nothing relevant...
<well_laid_lawn> something about dri or gl not being enabled I would think
<eMyller> hm, nothing. i'm tailing the log and all i see after trying to re-enable effects is:
<eMyller> [  1291.102] (II) intel(0): Printing DDC gathered Modelines:
<eMyller> [  1291.102] (II) intel(0): Modeline "1280x800"x0.0   68.90  1280 1301 1333 1408  800 801 804 813 -hsync -vsync (48.9 kHz)
<well_laid_lawn> try a grep -i  for dri
<eMyller> well_laid_lawn: http://dpaste.com/248356/
<well_laid_lawn> k
<eMyller> 'k' what? :P
<well_laid_lawn> seems fine there - k = ok I'll look
<eMyller> oh, ty
<eMyller> yeah, it seems fine... but it doesnt work.
<well_laid_lawn> line 35 says dri2 is enabled so that isn't the issue
<eMyller> i shouldnt've installed edge versions. :S
<soboku> Im sure this has been covered but can someone give me the url to add firefox 4 to kubuntu 10.10 software managers source list?
<well_laid_lawn> you play with fire you'll get burnt sometimes :]
<eMyller> hehe, yeah. this is not the first time. :B
<well_laid_lawn> soboku:  I'm sure someone in #ubuntu+1 would have done that
<well_laid_lawn> !maverick
<ubottu> Maverick Meerkat is the codename for Ubuntu 10.10, due October 2010 - Maverick is NOT released and NOT Stable, discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<eMyller> well_laid_lawn: if i remove the edgers' ppa and add a stable one, how can i revert? :D
<eMyller> purge xorg && install xorg
<eMyller> ?
<soboku> ok thanks
<well_laid_lawn> eMyller:  purging xorg might take kde with it
<well_laid_lawn> "might"
<eMyller> hm, actually just the meta packages kubuntu-desktop and xorg.
<eMyller> nothing else.
<well_laid_lawn> that'll be fine then - the meta package is an mt thing
<eMyller> also it'll do nothing. :\
<vbgunz> im looking for a way to one click my system into going beast and consume all power for performance and then one click to go professional jew. anybody know of something like this?
<well_laid_lawn> I use cpufreq and a bash script I made for that vbgunz
<vbgunz> well_laid_lawn: I have an idea how to set up solid-powermanagement in a script for that but that doesn't effect nvidias power management. I am only thinking in terms of cpu/gpu here. am I missing something or are those the only two that matter?
<well_laid_lawn> I wouldn't worry about the gpu personally
<vbgunz> if I leave nvidias power facility to remain at adapative I get some bad effect performance. everything feels just a tiny bit choppy. if I put nvidia at full performance, effects work out like a champ. so it does effect experience somewhat
<well_laid_lawn> I no nothing about nvidias power management sorry
<well_laid_lawn> *know
<vbgunz> well_laid_lawn: its cool. I just thought there would be a magical plasma widget that would balance this for me. I looked through them all and could find various monitors but nothing along the line of one click monster/wimp
<well_laid_lawn> vbgunz:  evidently it is not too hard to make plasma widgets tho I haven't tried
<James147> vbgunz: the battery widget can switch powermanagment profiles
<well_laid_lawn> you would still need cpufreq tho
<James147> vbgunz: (also krunner)
<well_laid_lawn> o
<vbgunz> I thought solid-powermanagement did this stuff. is that an aliad for cpufreq? I can using solid-pm query and set performance for my cpu
<vbgunz> using krunner and searching for cpufreq, a plasma widget did come up saying I need plasma-cupfreq
<well_laid_lawn> there you go then :]
<well_laid_lawn> "a magical plasma widget"
<James147> vbgunz: I would set up profiles in the powermanagement part of system settings, then use the batterywidget or krunner to switch profiles (you can set scripts to run when a profile is switched if it dosent have the settings you need
<vbgunz> well_laid_lawn: I can't help but think this will only affect my cpu performance. I was looking for something that would affect all performance including nvidia. btw, no repos seem to have the plasma-cpufreq package. an apt-cache search shows nothing either :/
<vbgunz> gonna search for cpufreq, see whats up
<vbgunz> right now I am using miserwares granola application. I am gonna see if that helps
<avihay> say, how do I switch between powerdevil profiles?
<James147> avihay: the battery widget or type in krunner "power profile XXX"
<well_laid_lawn> vbgunz:  afaik changing the gpu power profile is a fairly new thing - but I am far from all knowing...
<avihay> say, how do I switch between powerdevil profiles?
<well_laid_lawn> <James147> avihay: the battery widget or type in krunner "power profile XXX"
<avihay> oh, thats new. thanks well_laid_lawn
<well_laid_lawn> avihay:  best to thank James147 - all I did was copy/paste :]
<avihay> oh, thanks James147. my connection is *insert corny metaphore for unstable*
<well_laid_lawn> heh
<vbgunz> oh damn
<vbgunz> gotta test hibernation
<James147> avihay: no problem :)
 * James147 waves vbgunz good luck
<chinmaya> I want to know is kdelibs a part of the KUbuntu distro or it needs to be installed separately ?
<James147> chinmaya: if it wasent kubuntu would be kubuntu :)
<well_laid_lawn> !info kdelibs
<ubottu> kdelibs (source: kdelibs): core libraries from the official KDE release. In component universe, is optional. Version 4:3.5.10.dfsg.1-3ubuntu2 (lucid), package size 2 kB, installed size 84 kB
<well_laid_lawn> ^^ says it is optional tho
<James147> !info kdelibs5
<ubottu> kdelibs5 (source: kde4libs): core libraries for all KDE 4 applications. In component main, is optional. Version 4:4.4.2-0ubuntu4 (lucid), package size 7220 kB, installed size 29364 kB
<James147> ^^ thats the kde4 one
<well_laid_lawn> that's better :]
<chinmaya> how to check which packages come with the KUbuntu distro
<well_laid_lawn> I didn't think it made sense...
<well_laid_lawn> dpkg -l   ?
<chinmaya> cant we see it in KpackageKit ?
<James147> well_laid_lawn: on a freshinstall at least ^^
<James147> chinmaya: you can
<James147> well, by catigory...
<James147> dpkg -l is easier :)
 * James147 cant wait for kpackagekit in maverick :D
<chinmaya> yess
<chinmaya> was trying to install Maverick today and it crashed at the installer window . :(
<well_laid_lawn> chinmaya:  at this stage of it's developement that prob means a bad cd burn or iso
<well_laid_lawn> "probably"
<James147> !md5
<ubottu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<James147> ^^ check the image first woulld be a good step
<lemoor> Hi!
<James147> oo, kpackagkit in maverick can list all installed packages :D
<chinmaya> in october its geting officially released ..any idea on the date
 * James147 also likes the import/export packagelist in it
<James147> chinmaya: think its normally the first few weeks... will check now
<James147> chinmaya: set for 10th, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MaverickReleaseSchedule  it is sometimes slightly late depending on last miniute problems
<chinmaya> hmm..thats gud to hear ...i downloaded the beta version dvd today..
<James147> chinmaya: I would check the cd and image to see if they are cruppt, it could have just been that
<James147> chinmaya: anyreason you dled the dvd? for most people the cd should be enough (save on bandwidth/time)
<chinmaya> usually i dwnld the dvd
<chinmaya> takes about 3 to 4 hrs for me a 3.5 gb dvd
<James147> chinmaya: :) the cd should be enough. and will dl much quicker... most the time you would only use whats on the cd anyway, and download the rest form the online repos
<chinmaya> i have installed suse , ubuntu dvd's and also i am running the 10.04 version but it never crashed
<James147> (its more designed to install this off of if you done have a fast connection to one computer)
<chinmaya> hmm..thats true
<chinmaya> in windows we do have system restore ..do we have something in kubuntu as well ?
<Torch> chinmaya: yes. it's called "sane package management" ;-)
<slow-motion> hi
<Taggnostr> hello
<viren> hi there
<Taggnostr> I'm having some problem configuring two monitors with an nvidia card. The first is connect through DVI and has 1920x1200 resolution and it works fine. The second is connected through VGA and has a 1680x1050 resolution, but the nvidia control panel shows 1280x1024 as max available resolution. How can I set 1680x1050?
<glaucous> (From #ubuntu) Is there a way to suppress sleep when a specific application is running? Amarok for instance, doesn't suppress sleep when playing music.
<Linex> What brand of wireless mouse and wireless keyboard is good for linux ?
<Scunizi> Where do I find the Akonadi control error logs?
<dasKreech> Scunizi: I think you can look at them from the akonadi systray applet
<dasKreech> Mostlikely they are in ~/.kde/share/apps
<Scunizi> dasKreech: ok.. I'll take a look.. on every boot Kontact report and error with Akonadi.. after stopping Akonadi and restarting it, it syncs fine and I have access to my contact data.. but the Akonadi server self test report a red "X" next to 1> No resource agents found 2> Previous Akonadi server error log and 3> Current Akonadi control error log.... drives me nuts.
<dasKreech> Scunizi: wouldn't #akonadi be a good place to query?
<Scunizi> probably.. didn't even think to see if they had a channel.. thanks.
<vbgunz> I want to try uswsusp to try and hibernate/resume. installing uswsusp is not the only thing I need to do and the man page ain't helping me. how do I tell 10.04 to use uswsusp for hibernate/suspend?
<vbgunz> well, gonna test uswsusp
<ubuntu> hi
<ubuntu> i have dualboot with windoze vista and my ubuntu home partition is located at d:\ubuntu\disks\root.disk. some time ago i got something like 'the disk drive for / is not ready yet or not mounted' in fstab / is /host/ubuntu/disks/root.disk
<ubuntu> how can i fix this?
<ubuntu> i guess UUID's are unsuitable in this situation
<ubuntu> anybody? bump!
<yzraell> hola
<yzraell> alguien que me pueda ayudar
<yzraell> hello
<yzraell> please who can help me
<BluesKaj> ubuntu, run sudo blkid  and look for something like dev/sda1: UUID="5FF950D1187A8626" TYPE="ntfs"
<BluesKaj> !ask |yzraell
<ubottu> yzraell: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<ubuntu> BluesKaj: already did this. if i mount /dev/sda3(D:\) by uuid in fstab, would ubuntu work?
<yzraell> chanel in spanish i'm new in ubuntu
<ToxinPowe> yzraell: #archilinux-es
<BluesKaj> ubuntu, don't think so , my windows partition isn't even listed in fstab
<ubuntu> the part of my fstab is "/host/ubuntu/disks/root.disk /               ext4    loop,errors=remount-ro 0       1"
<BluesKaj> ubuntu, mtab seems to handling the whole drive including windows partitions
<ubuntu> how do i get rid of "the disk drive for / is not ready yet or not mounted" error?
<BluesKaj> ubuntu, check etc/mtab for your windows partirion , mine is : /dev/sda1 /media/disk fuseblk rw,nosuid,nodev,allow_other,blksize=4096 0 0
<ubuntu> the same but for /dev/sda3
<yzraell> alguien que me peuda ayudar por favor
<ubuntu> and i can see ubuntu/disks/root.disk there
<ubuntu> what's the matter then?
<ubuntu> what's user_id=0,group_id=0 in /etc/mtab?
<chaaya> i've been using kontact for imap mail to three accounts, and starting on wednesday, for no apparent reason, it will not update the email, will not open email, and provides no errors/dialogs. just... no go.
<chaaya> you open it, it shows the mail folders as they were on wednesday, and that's it. if you reply to a message in list, a dialog about download the message comes up, and nothing happens, it just sits there.
<BluesKaj> ubuntu, so what isn't working for you ..we need to get back to basics here , what is your computer not doing that we need to fix ?
<ubuntu> BluesKaj: on load it says "the disk drive for / is not ready yet or not mounted" and prompts for 's' or 'm' i.e. skip or fix manually
<ubuntu> i'll post fstab and mtab now
<BluesKaj> ubuntu, use F key , mine does the same once in a while , dunno whay
<BluesKaj> err why
<ubuntu> http://pastebin.ca/1948285 mtab
<ubuntu> BluesKaj: what do u mean/ Just pressin' 'F' key when i see this message?
<BluesKaj> that's at boot up, right ?
<ubuntu> http://pastebin.ca/1948286 fstab
<ubuntu> yep
<BluesKaj> I saw that
<BluesKaj>  yeah just hit the F key for fix .sometimes you have to hit it twice , there's a small bug causing the problem akaik
<BluesKaj> afaik
<ubuntu> it shows kubuntu logo and a progressbar below, after which i got this eror
<ubuntu> BluesKaj: Thanks, will try that
 * ubuntu leaves
<BluesKaj> ubuntu, is your pc 4yrs or older , it sems to be a prob on some so called older pcs
<chaaya> anyone else having Kontact issues?
<Qwert> How to find package memory details from KPackageKit?
<Pici> Qwert: What do you mean by 'Memory details'?
<Qwert> Pici: Like how in synaptic, we can find the amount of MB being downloaded for a particular package..
<Qwert> Pici: I only want to know the memory/size of package
<Pici> Qwert: I personally don't know, but was trying to see what you were looking for.
<Qwert> Pici: No problem. Anyways thanks :)
<ubu_> salut
<ubu_> ^^
<skafti> hei
<zeta> hi
<skafti> how can i choose what programs open automatcly in startup }
<Guest77979> hi
<skafti> I used this program 2 months ago and it still opens when i start the computer up :)
<glaucous> skafti: Checked Autostart?
<glaucous> skafti: Otherwise do 'cat /etc/rc.local'
<glaucous> And see if it autostarts there
<v3nd3tta``> !iso
<ubottu> To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<v3nd3tta``> !burning
<ubottu> CD/DVD Burning software: K3b (KDE), gnomebaker, brasero, serpentine, graveman, Nautilus-CD-Burner, GToaster, xcdroast (GNOME), wodim (terminal-based). Burning .iso files: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<Qwert> v3nd3tta: What are you looking for?
<v3nd3tta``> idk a friend wants to install mint 9
<v3nd3tta``> is there a mint chan here?
<maco> !mintsupport
<ubottu> Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu, please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<v3nd3tta``> ty maco :>
<Scunizi> do Synaptic Package manager and kPackageKit make use of the same database or method of knowing what is and isn't installed?
<xlive> umm hay guys
<James147> Scunizi: as far as I know they do... they can also be used with apt-get or aptitude
<xlive> I kinda need a help acctually I should be on ubuntu channel .. but accidently I pasted some porn link out there
<xlive> actually it was in my clipbored .. and I thougth pasted somthing else
<xlive> and I just got banned ..
<xlive> umm Im using irssi . I dont know how to use thing thing clearly .
<xlive> kinda new to linux
<Scunizi> James147: thanks.. kpackagekit doesn't have a reinstall or purge option..
<James147> Scunizi: hmm, yeah, kpackagekit is the newist packagmangment software and so is missing quite a few features... the one in maverick is shiny though :)
<James147> (not that you should upgrade... yet... :)  )
<James147> Scunizi: I tend to every now and then run: "sudo aptitude purge ~c" to clean up the config files :)
<James147> ( ~c  matches packages that have been removed but still have config files about: "aptitude search ~c" will list then)
<dasKreech> Thought that would match the home directory of anyone named 'c'
<James147> dasKreech: not in aptitude as far as I know... at least I think it was ~
<James147> yeah, ~c in aptitude matches removed (not purged) packages
<dasKreech> ah ok
<dasKreech> :)
<James147> dasKreech: also, cd ~j jsut says no file or directory found, dosent seem to match home
<dasKreech> James147: because you don't have a user named j
<dasKreech> try cd ~root
<James147> ahh yeah :)
<dasKreech> ~/j is your user's directory labeled j under your home directory
<James147> dasKreech: not sure how aptitude gets the ~c then :) ... but it does
<dasKreech> ~j is the user j's home directory
<James147>  (also ~i for installed and ~p for not installed)
<James147> s/p/d/
<dasKreech> James147: probably it's a fall through. If bash finds a user named c then it will replace that with a path since there isn't then it passes it along as is which Aptitude then uses
 * James147 wonders what happens if he creates a user named c
<dasKreech> adduser d will probably break that
<James147> :)
<dasKreech> or c
<dasKreech> try it
<Scunizi> James147: yea.. I use apt-get a lot.. but sometimes I find a need for the graphical interface just to find a package that I'm not sure of how to spell or really even what it is.
<James147> dasKreech: yup, it breaks it (silently :S )
 * James147 uses aptitude search for that...
<dasKreech> James147: thought so. Remove the user (or at least the home directory entry in /etc/passwd and it should work again
<dasKreech> James147: Not being able to spell greatly hampers conducive search without an autocorrect
<James147> dasKreech: have you seen my spelling :)  and does kpackagekit autocorrect spelling?
<James147> Scunizi: but eitherway, you sould be fine to use any commbonation of apt-get, aptitude kpackagekit or synaptic  without issue
<dasKreech> James147: I was speaking about Scunizi's comment. searching on the command line without having an auto correct and bad spelling is a little difficult
<James147> (they all, essentually rely on dpkg )
<dasKreech> The comand line makes the assumption that you know what you are doing
<dasKreech> The Gui will do search as you type or some ridiculous thing like that
<dasKreech> helps a lot if you are clueless (which a lot of guis assume)
<James147> dasKreech: the way I have seen kpackagekit work, it seems to work the same as if I did a aptitude search  (was ment to be my comment)
<dasKreech> ah
<Scunizi> it seems I have Adobe flash player browser plugin installed for version 1:2.8.2 for my 64 bit install... :(
 * dasKreech shrugs. Don't really use it that much
<Scunizi> How do I tell what version of flash in currently installed?  (Non free version)
<James147> Scunizi: the non free flash is in package: flashplayer-installer
<James147> well... that package installes it :)
<James147> (it should grab it from the web and install it)
<James147> sorry, flashplugin-installer
<Scunizi> James147: ah .. I was wondering why I couldn't find it.
<tommasos> #sex
<tommasos> ~fenris@ubuntu/member/fenris-).
<dasKreech> You are not allowed for #sex
<Scunizi> Well... that fixed my flash problem... installed 10.1 and the right plugin and viola!  an online work app driven by adobe air with a .net middleware now works on 64 bit..
 * James147 votes for html5
<Scunizi> me too...
<Waleed> hello
<Waleed> I can not log to the desktop, the system freezes after inserting the password, can anyone help plz
<James147> Waleed: try switching to a tty stopping kdm (sudo stop kdm) and running "startx" see if it tell you anything useful
<Waleed> James147: it does not respond to anything its just freezes
<incentient> hi, can someone help me find out how ls, ps, netstat become owned by haldaemon on my karmic kola installation
<incentient> wont let me use ls anymore...
<incentient> similiar thing happens on 10.04 been happening for the last few months no rhyme or reason
<Waleed> even when I choose the recovery boot and choose filsesafe, it does not boot
<dasKreech> Waleed: wHERE does it freeze on the recovery boot?
<dasKreech> incentient: check your cron jobs?
<Waleed> dasKreech: it does not freeze when I use recovery boot only work on terminal and when i do startx it freezes after entering the password
<incentient> sets path and shell
<incentient> in crontab
<incentient> a few other things actually..  not entirely sure what i'm looking at lol
<incentient> some reports
<incentient> yea its just the default crontab
<Waleed> can anyone help me to remove a process from starting up with the system through the tty
<Waleed> when I do startx in the tty it stops at a black empty screen
<dasKreech> Waleed: checked your ~/.xsession-errors file?
<Waleed> no dasKreech
<dasKreech> incentient: is there a last accessed date on the files? or any process owned by that user?
<Waleed> how can i do so
<dasKreech> Waleed: less ~username/.xsession-errors
<incentient> the file size changed
<incentient> to 39696
<incentient> on both broken installs..
<incentient> wow
<incentient> says like 2009
<dasKreech> hmm
<incentient> but i was going to say, on my working installs the size is 114032
<dasKreech> Perhaps a backup being written into the filesystems?
<incentient> access dates stayed the same 2009-10-06
<Waleed> dasKreech: it has a lot of lines in it
<incentient> hmm i really have no idea, all i set these up to do is host a php application my company makes
<incentient> mysql, apache, squid a few other things
<incentient> i have similar setup on my vm inmy macbook for months this never happened
<incentient> only on production servers
<incentient> think this was a rootit?
<incentient> hah
<incentient> rootkit?
<James147> incentient: i would be supiscous... but I cannot say for sure, my ls is 114k
<James147> s/114/112/ :D
<Waleed> dasKreech: there is a line says: could not access kephald, falling back to QDesktopWidget
<incentient> i think i found it
<incentient> http://www.ossec.net/rootkits/studies/beastkit.txt
<incentient> thats exactly what happened
<incentient> yea mine too on good ones
<Waleed> can a anyone help plz
<James147> Waleed: sorry, i got distracted :) ... what happened when you tryed startx
<Waleed> it loads at black empty screen
<dasKreech> Waleed: look for ones that say EE
<dasKreech> Waleed: Alt+ctrl+F1 doesn't work?
<James147> Waleed: alt+printscreen+k  should bring you back to the ternimal... did it say anything intresting?
<James147> (or what dasKreech said)
<Waleed> James147: Alt+Ctrl+F1 give me something i will write down
<dasKreech> Waleed: does it say login ?
<dasKreech> Waleed: put in your user name and password to login on the command line
<Waleed> dasKreech: no it give ane error with (WW) flag
<dasKreech> oh great :)
<dasKreech> what's the WW ?
<dasKreech> WW is a warning normally doesn't mean anything drastic but still
 * James147 wonders if Waleed has kubuntu-desktop installed...
<Waleed> fglrx: No matching Devices section for instance (busid PCI:0@1:0:1)found
<incentient> thanks again for the help
<incentient> wow im screwed lol
<dasKreech> James147: :-)
<incentient> goodnight
<dasKreech> incentient: Ha ha get a live CD and scan for rootkits
<Waleed> James147: i think its not installed
<Waleed> :)
<Waleed> I figured that out now
<James147> Waleed: what was it ?
<dasKreech> Waleed: ha :) ok from your recovery console run sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<dasKreech> technically you don't need the sudo but ...
<Waleed> dasKreech: I did that but it hangs with replace mysql-server-5.1
<James147> Waleed: hangs for how long?
<v3nd3tta``> uhm mysql is buggy
<Waleed> James147: never respond again
<dasKreech> stop mysql then run apt-get install mysql
<v3nd3tta``> maybe you have to kill the process to be finished
<Waleed> I have to restsrt the system
<Waleed> can i install the kubuntu-desktop only without installing the updates?
<James147> Waleed: I think you problem was caused by intrupting an upgrade... best to try to fix all the packages :)
<Waleed> James147: 3 days now trying to fix this mysql thing but it does not fix
<dasKreech> Waleed: yes
<dasKreech> Waleed: unless you started one then stopped it
<dasKreech> dpkg needs to finish it in which case try runing apt-get -f install -a
<Waleed> dasKreech: I want to pass the mysql installition to install the kubuntu desktop firstly
<dasKreech> Waleed: if it's any KDE past 4.3 it will want mysql
<dasKreech> fix mysql
<dasKreech> stop it running
<dasKreech> then run apt-get -f install mysql
<Waleed> how can i stop it
<dasKreech> sudo /etc/init.d/mysql stop
<Waleed> dasKreech: my kde is the latest
<dasKreech> Waleed: stop mysql and then update just it with apt-get install -f mysql
<dasKreech> the -f means fix it
<Waleed> when I do stop it hangs too
<dasKreech> Waleed: ha ha nice
<dasKreech> wait
<Waleed> :-)
<dasKreech> you mean you stopped it then did the apt-get -f install
<dasKreech> or trying to stop it hangs the system ?
<Waleed> dasKreech: when i try to stop mysql the system hangs
<dasKreech> Waleed: great :)
<dasKreech> ctrl+C
<Waleed> yes
<Waleed> it back to the command line
<James147> Waleed: (for your informations, ctrl+c asks the current process to stop when is doing)
<dasKreech> Waleed: ok ps aux | grep mysql
<dasKreech> Waleed: Sorry Ctrl+C asks the shell to stop the job from working. It ends it doing any work
<dasKreech> You can have it continue work by pressing Ctrl+z if it's stuck
<James147> (not much point in it continuing in the abckgroud if its not doing anything :)
<dasKreech> James147: I know just informing
<dasKreech> Waleed: did the ps aux | grep mysql command report anything ?
<James147> dasKreech: :) so was I... sorta
<James147> (other then finding the grep command)
<Waleed> dasKreech: it only gives the grep process
<dasKreech> Waleed: Excellent
<dasKreech> try apt-get -f install mysql
<Waleed> dasKreech: couldn't find package mysql
<dasKreech> ha it lies ... maybe
<dasKreech> try mysql-server ?
<Waleed> done
<Waleed> dasKreech: the installtion done
<James147> Waleed: now try "apt-get -f install"
<Waleed> James147: all the packages installed now
<James147> Waleed: have you install kubuntu-desktop as well?
<Waleed> waaaaaaaaaaaw
<Waleed> back to my desktop
<Rounin> Hello! I want to install the new beta, but it says it's going to remove network-manager-kde?
<Waleed> loooollllllllllllllllllllllllly
<Waleed> thaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaank you guys
<dasKreech> Rounin: yep
<Rounin> So does it use something else instead?
<dasKreech> Waleed: ha ha sure. Some command line fu will get you through anything that is above hardware failure or you deleting your USB and network drivers :)
<dasKreech> Rounin: yep
<dasKreech> if you ware worried just install it when you are done
<Rounin> Well, that's interesting... But what does it use then?
<James147> Rounin: might use the plasmoid
<James147> although, its intsatlled on my netbook (running maverick)
<Waleed> thank u very much dasKreech and James147 I will back through my system after minutes
<Waleed> byeeeeeeeeeeee
<James147> Rounin: check for "plasma-widget-networkmanagment" ... if you have that you dont need the other
<James147> (infact instaalling that remove the otherone)
<Rounin> Ah yes, you're right, James147
<Rounin> Thanks
#kubuntu 2010-09-25
<Rounin> It will be installing that
<James147> Rounin: knetworkmanager was ment to be getting replaced by the widget anyway :) look like its finally good enough for that to happen
 * James147 is really liking kpackagekit on maverick :D
<Rounin> It'll be fun to see what it's like!
 * James147 is impressed with the network widget
<owner> hello
<Waleed> hello again
<James147> Waleed: welcome back :)
<Waleed> James147: hello
<Waleed> thank you James147
<Waleed> James147: I got  new problem
<Waleed> the wireless cannot be connected
<James147> Waleed: can explain in more detail?
<Waleed> when I ran the system the wirless couldn't connect to my network
<James147> Waleed: thats just adding more words :) .. what are you tring to connect work (knetworkmanager)? what encrpytion are you using?
<Waleed> I made static ip through manage network connection
<Waleed> yes knetworkmanager and the encryption is WEB
<James147> Waleed: well, try it with dhcp first :) and WEEB... or WEP?
<James147> WEB ^^
<Waleed> WEP
<James147> Waleed: yeah, knetowrkmanager is fussy with wep... it dosnt autodetect all the configs, try changing the various settings on that page (keytype and authentication) and see if any of them work... or switch to wpa, knetworkmanager works better with it and its much much much more sucure
<LinuxUser> hi all, is there any problem known with ssd's?
<James147> LinuxUser: they tend to have a shorter life expentency... at least the older ones did, not sure on the current ones, also they are expensive :)
<LinuxUser> everytime i type on my keyboard everything hangs
<chinmaya> where can I find the .bashrc file in KUbuntu ?
<James147> chinmaya: in your home
<chinmaya> when i do ls in my home folder ..there is nothing
<chinmaya> is it hidden files ?
<Torch> chinmaya: it's a hidden file.
<Torch> chinmaya: do ls -a
<Torch> chinmaya: all files starting with a "." are hidden per default
<James147> chinmaya: anything beginging with a '.' is a hidden file
<chinmaya> chinmaya@chinmaya-workstation:/home$ ls -a
<chinmaya> .  ..  chinmaya  .directory
<chinmaya> i get the above output ..am i doing something wrong ?
<James147> chinmaya: inside your home
<James147> chinmaya: "ls -a ~"
<James147> (or "ls -a /home/chinmaya")
<DarthFrog> chinmaya: "less ~/.bashrc" will display the contents of the file.
<James147> chinmaya: note that we said 'your' home directory :) not the home (which means the folder named after your user in /home (normally))
<DarthFrog> ~ is a shortcut key for your home directory.
<cory> Hello
<James147> cory: Hello
<cory> Anyone playing with the gcalcli?
<cory> I've been messing with it all day and now I am getting all these errors
<chinmaya> thanks ..how can i edit the .bashrc file
<James147> chinmaya: open it in an editor
<James147> chinmaya: "kate ~/.bashrc" is probally the easiest way
<cory> This my first time using the IRC is this a developer channel?
<James147> cory: this is the kubuntu support channel
<cory> oh
<James147> cory: what are you developing in?
<cory> python
<James147> cory: try in #python then
<jason24-2010> anyone here move from crunchbang linux to kubuntu?
<James147> (to join type  /j #python
<jason24-2010> is it worth the switch?
<cory> thanks
<hugo_> alguém do brasil?
<Starwatcher> anyone ever get silverlight to bring out audio such as a internet radio station that uses it?
<zerocool> hello  ,everyone
<zerocool> if i want to know ,what can i do
<tahta> hello?
<slackwarebob> hello ppl
<slackwarebob> what's up?
<slackwarebob> anyone around?
<Altusanew> Hey I am having an issue with getting my wireless to connect on a new clean install of Kubuntu 10.4.1. Knetworkmanager says network management disabled but it was working right after installation. Best I can tell it cannot get a new IP address lease from the router. I have everything I can think of to do or check here. http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/6Fji4uWm
<maco> check /etc/NetworkManager/nm-system-settings.conf
<lubun2> slackwarebob, yes..lost?  this is not slackware :)
<slackwarebob> lubun2: no, was going to say if anyone is using kubuntu on net book?
<Altusanew> Do you want something specifica from that file or the whole thing? I do notice that is says Managed=false though
<maco> slackwarebob: i am
<lubun2> slackwarebob, a lot i think.
<maco> Altusanew: right, change that line
<slackwarebob> the netbook edition? or regular kubuntu on a netbook?
<lubun2> slackwarebob, the 32bit can detect which one to use
<slackwarebob> I'm using currently using netbuntu or whatever the gnome one is for networks. it's going pretty good. I just wondered about kde.
<maco> im using netbook edition, but in 10.10 itll all be one installer
<maco> 4.5 has the ability to let you switch between the desktop and netbook UI
<slackwarebob> maco: oh cool, so you just use the same installation media and it will detect netbook and put the smaller edition?
<maco> its the same default apps, just different default UI as far as plasma goes
<maco> and different default font sizes i think
<slackwarebob> plus probably a lot less services running.
<maco> it picks which to use when you first login based on screen resolution, but you can change it (unlike with ubuntu desktop/netbook where you're a bit stuck)
<slackwarebob> the netbuntu has been pretty cool to use. the network UI has been designed nicely.
<maco> ubuntu doesnt have much in the way of services by default...i mean, nothing listening on any services or anything
<slackwarebob> honestly, the gnome fullblown would be tough based on screensize. so the netbook edition has been nice.
<slackwarebob> I wondered about switching to flux or something. but the netbuntu edition worked very nicely.
<slackwarebob> haven't needed to move
<maco> eh if you get rid of one of the panels, gnome's probably not too bad on a netbook... i know some unr users try to get real gnome on there because they dont like the lack of choices in unr... but in kubuntu...well...its kde ;-) you NEVER lack for choices!
<slackwarebob> right. like the taskbar arrangement on the netbuntu
<Altusanew> Changed managed=true and rebooted and still doing the same thing. if I run "sudo service networkmanager restart" it crashes knetworkmanager
<maco> boo
<maco> it didnt start working immediately after teh change? had to reboot?
<Diziara> ...last time I checked, knetworkmanager sucks.
<Altusanew> Lol that is what I was thinking
<maco> did rebooting revert it?
<maco> Diziara: well yeah... thats often true too
<Diziara> I usually install WICD first thing, when I do a fresh install.
<Altusanew> No it was still changed
<maco> can you start knetworkmanager again now that youve restarted the service?
<maco> knm's actually been working admirably on my netbook.i use network manager plasmoid on my other laptops though
<Diziara> It's kinda worked when I first installed kubuntu to my laptop, but I had a couple of networks where my laptop would not connect at all until I switched to WICD.
<Altusanew> Yeah the networkmanager restart works and then i run knetworkmanager and it starts back up no issue
<maco> i think when you restarted nm service knm went "oh, service is gone. dont need me anymore!"
<maco> but it doesnt automatically restart itself when nm comes back
<maco> (i dont know how you could ensure that it did either...except maybe to have something polling constantly watching for nm to startup and then launch it with qdbus? thatd be really crappy on resource usage though)
<Altusanew> Yeah that is probably it. So if it is not managed could that be why I am not getting a new IP lease?
<Altusanew> Yeah and I am not even sure I would know how to do that either unless there was some resource for doing just that
<Altusanew> The old lease lists the day and time it stopped working
<maco> i often just delete the old config that was saved in it and make a new one if it gets wonky (i figure corruption or something)
<Altusanew> Delete the old dhclient conf? or old networkmanager conf?
<Altusanew> should dmesg | grep wlan0 have this in it? [   97.824503] wlan0: no IPv6 routers present
<Altusanew> I get that after I bring up wlan0 and dhclient fails to get a new IP
 * Acido- is away, unf [l/][p/] 
<gr8m8> !away > Acido-
<ubottu> Acido-, please see my private message
<gr8m8> !guidelines > Acido-
<youngtin> TAIWAN YES
<youngtin> TAIWAN YES
<FloodBotK2> youngtin: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<kubuntu> xD
<youngtin> 有人在嗎
<youngtin> 有人看得懂中文嗎
<gr8m8> !cn | youngtin
<ubottu> youngtin: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<youngtin> OK
<youngtin> thx
<gr8m8> np
<josh> I just installed kubuntu and am trying to install software.  It says to use adept manager to install new software, but I can not find it
<gr8m8> josh: kpackagekit is the gui one and works just fine
<gr8m8> or use    apt-get   or   aptitude   in the terminal
<gr8m8> josh: which version of kubuntu pls?
<gr8m8> josh: keep it in the channel pls - it is not busy here
<gr8m8> !pm
<ubottu> Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<gr8m8> !guidelines
<ubottu> The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<volodya> anybody has tried 'disconnected IMAP' in recent kmail?
<eneto> hola
<eneto> a dios
<gr8m8> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<delight> is there other ppl with missing menu entries on dolphin/ kde 4.5.1 ... like panels / terminal emulator and stuff ... simply missing
<delight> same on maverick and the same on lucid with backport ppa kde 4.5.1
<Mamarok> delight: no, I guess you are missing some package
<gr8m8> bad cd burns perhaps?
<Mamarok> delight: do 'aptitude show dolphin' (without the ') in a konsole, it will show you all the dependencies and recommended packages
<delight> Mamarok: i don't think the packages are missing, cause i can get the terminal-emulator with F4 and the panels (places for example) with F9
<delight> it's all working but i can't access over the menus
<Mamarok> delight: oh, then it is just a configuration problem
<delight> + i can't have an icon for the terminal-emulator any longer in the toolbar
<Mamarok> do delete the config files for dolphin in $HOME/.kde/share/config/, then try again
<delight> Mamarok: are you using 4.5.1 and you got those in your menus ... well i guess I'll backup dolphinrc
<Mamarok> yes, I am using KDE 4.5.1, and all works fine
<delight> thanks ;) I'll have a closer look @ it
<delight> one more question thou
<delight> on that folder view plasmoid .. for me the mouse over showing a little folder pop-up view is not available any longer ... you have to click on that new arrow on the side ... did you experience the same ... is there a way to get the old behaviour back ?
<Mamarok> I don't use the folder view as a plasmoid, but as an activity
<delight> i see .. ok
<Mamarok> but ou can check the settings of the plasmoid, show tooltips should be available
<delight> unfortunatly not .. i looked over the settings ...
<Mamarok> delight: there is a preview option in the displa section, there ou can choose other preview options
<delight> Mamarok: you where right it was the config file from pre-4.5 making the trouble on dolphin
<delight> thanks for the tipp on that one ;)
<Mamarok> delight: you are welcome :)
<delight> Mamarok: well the only thing is there is no toolbar button on dolphin anymore for the terminal-emulator .. but thats rather minor to me ;) i know my F4 key ;)
<Mamarok> delight: I have it here
<delight> there is only an available toolbar button for "open terminal" which opens konsole
<delight> strange .. i'll recheck in a min ... my gf needs an helping hand :)
<fedele> how can i reload the kubuntu panel?
<gr8m8> fedele: do you mean get the default one back?
<volodya> are grayscale icons in system tray something kubuntu has added, or this is KDE upstream feature?
<Mamarok> volodya: that is upstream
<volodya> so if some application, say 'basket', display color icon, I should report this upstream as well?
<Mamarok> no, since the grayscale ones are for system only, not for apps
<Mamarok> ultimately, the apps wil not be displayed in the system tray anymore, but that is the future
<Mamarok> will*
<volodya> ooh. not be displayed? that kinda sucks.
<Mamarok> volodya: displayed yes, but not in the systray anymore, elsewhere I guess, but I don't follow that discussion upstrem
<Mamarok> I imagine the will sue an apptray
<Mamarok> use*
<Peace-> hi guys
<Mamarok> hi Peace-
<Peace-> hi Mamarok
<volodya> ok, I guess I'll wait for that future; no point reporting a bug if all will change anyway
<Backglass> hi
<Backglass> I have a problem building kdelibs
<Backglass> with nepomuk
<Peace-> mm
<Peace-> !compile
<ubottu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<Backglass> /home/alejandro/kde/kdelibs/nepomuk/types/entity.cpp: In member function ‘virtual bool Nepomuk::Types::EntityPrivate::load()’:
<Backglass> /home/alejandro/kde/kdelibs/nepomuk/types/entity.cpp:102: error: ‘userVisible’ is not a member of ‘Soprano::Vocabulary::NAO’
<Backglass> that is th error
<gr8m8> e
<or4n9e> hi. I'm attempting to install kubuntu 10.10 daily-live from 25th of september but ubiquity kde_ui doesn't start at all
<or4n9e> is there a known issue with it?
<Peace-> mmm
<Peace-> i have doewnloaded 10.10 dvd
<Peace-> and it's working
<Peace-> but a week ago
<or4n9e> I also tried ubiquity kde_ui from console but it gets back to command prompt without doing anything
<gr8m8> !info kdelibs5
<ubottu> kdelibs5 (source: kde4libs): core libraries for all KDE 4 applications. In component main, is optional. Version 4:4.4.2-0ubuntu4 (lucid), package size 7220 kB, installed size 29364 kB
<gr8m8> Backglass: ^^
<Peace-> Backglass: can syou try this ...
<or4n9e> Peace-: IC, thx
<Peace-> sudo apt-get build-dep stuff
<Mamarok> or4n9e: that daily live is borken, get a newer one
<Mamarok> broken*
<or4n9e> Mamarok: it's the latest actually
<or4n9e> as of today
<Peace-> or4n9e: remember it's beta
<Peace-> don't think it should work
<Mamarok> well, then it is still broken I guess, get the beta and update, that is probably the way to go, but these questions belong on #ubuntu+1
<or4n9e> Peace-: no worries with betas
<Mamarok> Peace-: it does work fine here
<Peace-> Mamarok: here too
<Mamarok> the beta I mean, not the daily live
<gr8m8> Backglass: keep it in the channel pls
<or4n9e> Mamarok: ok, will do. I had hoped to get a daily running in order to avoid countless updates but OK
<gr8m8> !pm
<ubottu> Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<or4n9e> #thanks for the information about broken daily builds
<gr8m8> Backglass: I don't know everything...
<Mamarok> gr8m8: no need to exagerate, I already told him
<gr8m8> Mamarok: sorry - I did what?
<or4n9e> PM?
<or4n9e> I haven't send any PMs actually
<or4n9e> *confused*
<Peace-> to meee... or4n9e
<Peace-> nevermind
<Mamarok> or4n9e: it's not about you
<or4n9e> Peace-: IC
<or4n9e> Mamarok: btw, is there an archive of daily builds somewhere?
<or4n9e> and .. do you know what daily still worked before breakage?
<Mamarok> or4n9e: ask in #ubuntu+1, please this really doesn't belong here
<or4n9e> Mamarok: IC
<or4n9e> Mamarok: thx anyways. have a good day
<Mamarok> or4n9e: you are welcome :)
<gr8m8> Backglass: you are making me sorry I tried to help - stop the pms pls
<gr8m8> Mamarok: sorry - I did what?
<Mamarok> gr8m8: my bad, sorry, got confused
<gr8m8> k :]
<Mamarok> gr8m8: ignore him?
<Mamarok> he asked in #kde now
<gr8m8> Mamarok: I have a pretty high tolerance level..
<gr8m8> :]
<Mamarok> gr8m8: good for you :) your grim smile says otherwise, though :)
<gr8m8> Mamarok: that's me being lazy more then anything else :)
<Mamarok> OK :)
<Guest80596> hi everywone
<whitefox> hi
<whitefox> hi
<Guest80596> does anywone happen to know a good linux-helper-kinda-blog, something like linuxhaxor?
<gr8m8> Guest80596: it depends on what you want to do.. :)
<Guest80596> i wanna learn linux :)
<gr8m8> Guest80596: I started with the man pages - open konsole, type a and hit the tab button twice - it shows the apps that start with a
<Guest80596> well, i got from a website 10 free linux ebooks that a guy should read
<gr8m8> books are a great start
<Guest80596> http://www.linuxhaxor.net/?p=1699
<gr8m8> man pages too
<gr8m8> man a<tab>
<Guest80596> yeah, in the book that i read now, its telled like once in 3-4 pages to read manuals
<gr8m8> best thing I found out was to have a seperate home partition so if things go wrong a new install takes ~20min and your personal files are still there
<Guest80596> but i actualy come from windows (like 99% of the linux users), and man pages look kinda scary, too hard to understand, so i first wanna read some books, blogs, things like that, where stuff is explained good, so i can make a technical vocabulary
<gr8m8> !clone
<ubottu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<Guest80596> im actualy trying to learn to instal ubuntu  :) like, i mean, the propper install, where i know wat im doing, not follow a tutorial, or doing it with wubi, so you know a good documentation for that?
<gr8m8> Guest80596: I found I didn't learn much 'till I tried some stuff and broke things - fixing your own errors is the best teacher imo
<gr8m8> !install | Guest80596
<ubottu> Guest80596: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<gr8m8> lots of options there
<gr8m8> Guest80596: do you know aboput partitions?
<gr8m8> Guest80596: do you know about partitions?
<Guest80596> yeah, i was thinking about just learning from trial and error, but when i was using windows (actualy now i dual-boot), i heard something about that if you dont install windows properly, is a good chance to ruin your hard drive, and stuff like that
<Guest80596> yeah, i have read something about partitions, swap and other stuffs, including something about filesistems
<gr8m8> Guest80596: never heard of that myself - sometimes h/ware fails and folks might attribute that to what they were doing at the time
<Guest80596> i guessed that the thing wasnt true...like, i mean, if that was true, it would be hacker (actualy script-kiddie) heaven...but i didnt want to take chances :P
<gr8m8> I've prob done 50+ installs and never had an issue apart from my own lack of knowledge :]
<gr8m8> Guest80596: if you use common sense the ubuntu distros are about as safe as you can be imo
<gr8m8> if you need to hand in something tomorrow I wouldn't try linux for the first time - but if time is not the issue then go for it - I haven't used windows since 2002
<Guest80596> well, now im on ubuntu :) so i already started to play a little with linux... but it-s installed via wubi, and i saw on the net that if its installed with wubi its considered like a windows application, or something like that, and it runs slower
<Guest80596> i dont really see myself quiting windows (except if i coul dmake wow to work on my linux box), but linux certainly is worth a try
<gr8m8> Guest80596: wubi is a way to gently introduce ppl to the world of linux - a wonderful app in that regard
<Guest80596> expecialy after you have seen "Hackers" or "Live free or die hard" or stuff like that :P
<Guest80596> yeah, actualy if it wasnt wubi i would get so stuck, and so scared to tinker (so i would not "ruin" the hard drive), that i would quit the idea of trying linux
<Torch> Guest80596: if by "wow" you mean world of warcraft -- it's supposedly running very well under wine on linux.
<gr8m8> Guest80596: can I ask why "hackers" comes up so much in your conversation - I use nothing but *nix and have never hacked anything
<Guest80596> Torch: I know, but, as a noob, i dont actualy know how to make it work :P
<Torch> Guest80596: that should be a) install wine b) run setup.exe. also, there's #wine.
<Guest80596> g8m8: i actualy dont know why...guess its kind of an inspiration or something...i program, so hacking would be a step farther...i actualy dont know...
<Guest80596> i have wine installed, but i actualy play wow on a pirate server :-" so i dont know how to set up the connection (i mean, realmilst), or anything like that..
<gr8m8> !tab
<ubottu> You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<Guest80596> thanks for that too :)
<Guest80596> so, to be on theme with the channel, can i ask what is the actual difference between ubuntu and kubuntu?
<Guest80596> i only know that kubuntu is on KDE, and it uses less resources
<gr8m8> Guest80596: kubuntu uses kde as the desktop environment and ubuntu uses gnome
<gr8m8> !kde
<ubottu> KDE (http://kde.org) is the !desktop environment used natively in !Kubuntu. To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop », or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE . See http://kubuntu.org for more information. For more information on KDE 4, see !kde4
<gr8m8> !gnome
<ubottu> GNOME is the default !desktop environment on Ubuntu. To install it from Kubuntu or Xubuntu, type « sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop » in a !terminal.
<gr8m8> the base is the same
<gr8m8> !info kubuntu-desktopo
<ubottu> Package kubuntu-desktopo does not exist in lucid
<gr8m8> !info kubuntu-desktop
<ubottu> kubuntu-desktop (source: kubuntu-meta): Kubuntu Plasma Desktop system. In component main, is optional. Version 1.174.1 (lucid), package size 25 kB, installed size 52 kB
<gr8m8> you can have both installed at the same time and choose one at login
<gr8m8> !info ubuntu-desktop
<ubottu> ubuntu-desktop (source: ubuntu-meta): The Ubuntu desktop system. In component main, is optional. Version 1.197 (lucid), package size 31 kB, installed size 60 kB
<gr8m8> and there are others
<Guest80596> yeah, but you can install KDE on ubuntu too, so that would make it Kubuntu? :) or there are other differences?
<gr8m8> you can have both installed at the same time and choose one at login
<gr8m8> and there are others
<gr8m8> !info lxde
<ubottu> lxde (source: lxde-common): Meta-package for the Lightweight X11 Desktop Environment. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.5.0-3ubuntu2 (lucid), package size 5 kB, installed size 36 kB
<gr8m8> so with the one install at login you can choose between lots of desktop environments and window managers
<gr8m8> !info fluxbox
<ubottu> fluxbox (source: fluxbox): Highly configurable and low resource X11 Window manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.1.1-6 (lucid), package size 1297 kB, installed size 4144 kB
<gr8m8> it is not like windows where you have no choice
<gr8m8> Guest80596: or if you install ubuntu then kubuntu-desktop and like kubuntu so much you want to get rid of the ubuntu-desktop there is
<gr8m8> !pure-kde
<gr8m8> !pure-kubuntu
<gr8m8> !purekde
<ubottu> If you want to remove all !Gnome packages and have a default !Kubuntu system follow the instructions here « https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PureKDE »
<gr8m8> there we go :]
<gr8m8> freedom of choice
<Guest80596> and, the best part, it's free :))
<sabgenton> I don't know if it's KDE or ubuntu but I can't get direct access to networking from a shell
<trichard> hey, i first installed ubuntu and installed the kubuntu packages afterwards. Now i set KDM as my default login manager. For some reason though, kdm seems to take my keystrokes as qwerty while i have an azerty keymap. Is there any way to change this?
<sabgenton> I can access wifi from the kde  stuff for example but I can't manually iwconfig it
<gr8m8> the hardest part for most folk is accepting that there is noone telling them how there os should be set up
<sabgenton> I'm having network isuses and I just want to use the comand line tools I know but something is blocking me
<sabgenton> KDE wallet?
<Guest80596> yeah, this is the only part that sucks at this freedom...like you dont know what to choose, and if you wanna start to read the info on everything you can change, you drop it, but the best way is to take it as it comes "from the box", and modify it on the roan
<Guest80596> road *
<FloodBotK2> Guest80596: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<gr8m8> sabgenton: you could set the kdewallet password to blank
<sabgenton> Guest80596: agreed
<sabgenton> gr8m8: ok do you really think that would blook me at the shell?
<gr8m8> trichard: what keyboard layout is the default in kubuntu for you?
<sabgenton> gr8m8: I allready tryed deleting the wallet
<trichard> gr8m8: Well in settings manager i put it to azerty (belgian point)
<gr8m8> sabgenton: never tried to do anything wireless anywhere ever
<gr8m8> wireless is sooooo slow and sooooo crackable
<sabgenton> wireless is fine
<sabgenton> not being able to access it via  the shell is not
<gr8m8> trichard: you've set the gui as azerty but prob not the console
<trichard> hmm, let me try that
<trichard> if i press ctrl + alt + F3 for a console window it's in azerty too
<gr8m8> sabgenton: you might be right that the gui apps get in the way - how are you trying to access it in cli?
<sabgenton> the same way I do on ubuntu server  sudo iwconfig essid  whatever
<trichard> sabgenton: You might want to kill knetworkmanger and/or NetworkManager
<gr8m8> trichard: then it must be a kdm issue - sorry I've never tried to use azerty ever
<gr8m8> trichard: there's the configs in /etc
<sabgenton> trichard: ah ok will try
<sabgenton> trichard: is there a more proper way to do it ?
<trichard> gr8m8: i know, it has a language item but no keyboard layout item
<sabgenton> still that would narrow down the answer
<trichard> sabgenton: i think you should just try it indeed
<gr8m8> I don't use any network manager - they're just middlemen
<trichard> it might be just knetworkmanager
<sabgenton> I have to reboot  my  machine to get back in but I think I'll start there
<or4n9e> I still have issues installing kubuntu 10.10. with both the beta and the daily build as of today the ubiquity installer kde_ui doesn't start at all
<or4n9e> also running ubiquity kde_ui doesn't throw out any error messages
<or4n9e> Mamrok suggested the beta after asking for the daily build but I encounter the very same issue again
<or4n9e> any ideas?
<gr8m8> or4n9e: tried in the 10.10 channel?
<gr8m8> !maverick
<ubottu> Maverick Meerkat is the codename for Ubuntu 10.10, due October 2010 - Maverick is NOT released and NOT Stable, discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<or4n9e> gr8m8: not yet, will try
<or4n9e> thanks
<gr8m8> np
<or4n9e> most likely solved it
<or4n9e> it's an issue in misc.py ubiquity
<or4n9e> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-installer/ubiquity/trunk/revision/4400#debian/changelog
<or4n9e> just for the record and for others encountering the very same issue
<or4n9e> verified. modify misc.py from he running live session and enjoy a starting ubiquity installer
<or4n9e> huray
<gr8m8> !bug
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs - Bugs in/wishes for the IRC bots (not Ubuntu) can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<BluesKaj> howdy
<gr8m8> !howdy
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<gr8m8> heh
<sobczyk> is there an other way to remove plasma widget , except clicking the 'x'? I placed newspaper Activity od desktop and can't remove it...
<James147> sobczyk: right clcik it
<James147> (widgets need ot be unlocked)
<sobczyk> James147: in option there is just "configure..."
<James147> sobczyk: are the widgets locked?
<sobczyk> no
<James147> sobczyk: why cant you click the x then?
<sobczyk> James147: http://img704.imageshack.us/i/newspaperactivitybug.png/
<sobczyk> I cant click any of the buttons
<James147> :S
<sobczyk> where is the file that holds the widgets on the screen?
<James147> sobczyk: try opening the "add widgets" dialog, i cant quite remember, but I think it had a way to remove all widgets of a type (the - button on that widget)... although that might have been in eailer versions
<James147> sobczyk: if not the widget config is at ~/.kde/share/config/plasma-desktop-appletsrc
<James147> (or similar, not sure if it was renamed in kde 4.5 )
<James147> sobczyk: if your editing it though, you might want to close plasma-desktop first (kquitapp plasma-desktop) and relaunh it after
<sobczyk> I opened it and there is no filenames
<sobczyk> I mean I don't know what to delete...
<James147> sobczyk: filenames? what did you open? (the file or folder?)
<sobczyk> the file you tld about (plasma-desktop-appletsrc)
<James147> sobczyk: open the folder, thats the name of the file in kde 4.5, but I remember the name of that file changing at one point... so might be named slightly differently
<James147> possibally plasma-appletsrc
<sobczyk> yes I can find it, I can't find the offending widget
<sobczyk> ok found
<sobczyk> and deleted, thx James147
<Bobbix_> how i can add my application on a panel?
<Bobbix_> i've a myfile.sh i want to execute by clicking on an icon on my panel, how i can do thath?
<gr8m8> Bobbix_: right click and add launcher
<gr8m8> maybe
<Bobbix_> gr8m8: on Ubuntu (gnome) i can do this.. but on kde there are no launcher for the panels
<Bobbix_> only predefinied applications
<BluesKaj> Bobbix_, right click on the app in the kmenu and choose "add to panel"
<gr8m8> BluesKaj: it is a script he made
<gr8m8> excuse me Bobbix_ I assumed you had balls
<gr8m8> hence the he
<BluesKaj> Bobbix_, is it on the desktop?
<Bobbix_> BluesKaj:  there is no "add to panel" on the kmenu... if i right click on the panel i can select add to panel but i've only fixed applications.. i want to add my own script , can i do that?
<Bobbix_> i've a script to resolve the bug with kubuntu and knetwork manager when STR is activated.
<BluesKaj> bobbix , yes as long as it's in a text file
<Bobbix_> i want to add this with an icon on the panel,,, i can't do that
<Bobbix_> with gnome i can do that... there is a launcher (in terminal or as application) there is a kind of this on kde?
<BluesKaj> Bobbix_, I've had some luck with adding a ytext file to the panel . but the taskbar needs to be empty for some reason , dunno why
<Bobbix_> uhm.. ok... very strange... but pheraps i've a workaround to resolve this
<Bobbix_> i can add an icon n the menu first (right click on the menu icon on the bottom left side icon
<Bobbix_> after this i can add the application to te panel selecting the icon and selecting add to panel
<Bobbix_> you are right?
<BluesKaj> Bobbix_, you have to drag the file to the panel , hold it there for at least 4-5 secs then you'll get the the dialog asking for icon
<Bobbix_> i try now
<James147> Bobbix_: you should be ablet o just drag it to the panbel (assuming widgets are unlocked)
<Bobbix_> don't work
<James147> Bobbix_: are widgets unlocked?
<Bobbix_> if i drag the file i see a forbidden symbol on it
<Bobbix_> yes the widgets are unlocked
<Bobbix_> you can try, but... i'm using a new panel positioned on the top of the screen, not the native one on the bottom, can chane something?
 * James147 cant remember if that was one of the things improved on in kde 4.5... works here just by drag and drop (kde 4.5)
<James147> Bobbix_: that shouldnt make any difference
<Bobbix_> chane = change
<Bobbix_> ok... but i can't drag anything on it
<James147> Bobbix_: I would suggest upgrading to kde 4.5, the improved the widget handeling quite abit in that version, otherwise, you might ahve to create a entry in the menu for the script and drag that
<Bobbix_> how can see witch version i have?
<James147> Bobbix_: any kde app > help > about kde
<James147> my guess is 4.4.2 :)
<Bobbix_> 4.4.2
<James147> :D
<Bobbix_> how can i upgrade... not with package manager?
<James147> Bobbix_: I suggest upgrading, I find kde 4.5 allot more polished/resposive :)
<James147> Bobbix_: see the topic for how to upgrade
<Bobbix_> how can i upgrade?
<Bobbix_> link me
<James147> Bobbix_: its in the topic ^^ but: http://kubuntu.org/news/kde-sc-45
<Bobbix_> James147: note that i've resolved adding the file in the menu first and after i've been able to add this icon on the panel... it's a valid workarount, true?
<James147> Bobbix_: its valid... and means you can access it from the menu as well.
<James147> (but kde 4.5 lets you just drag and drop it :D )
<James147> ... at elast I assume that was added in 4.5
<Bobbix_> ok... i add the backports repo in the package manager
<James147> Bobbix_: now run in konsole: "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"
<James147> (kpackagekit cannot upgrade to kde 4.5.. due to it needing to remove/add other packages)
<BluesKaj> James147, drag n drop worked in previous nkdes versions ...been keeping a text file list of cli commands in the panel for yrs now
<BluesKaj> err kde versions
<James147> BluesKaj: hmm, maby they jsut improved on the drop and drop part (I think it was easier in kde 4.5)
<BluesKaj> seems to be, yeah
 * James147 has been on 4.5 so long he is starting to forget what it improved on... but he knows it did quite abit
<BluesKaj> was running gnome the other day and found the networking is really clunky , or have I forgotten the right procedure to set up anetwork folder ? :)
 * James147 dosnt use gnome... so wouldnt know
<rerx> hi! i'm trying out the maverick-beta. using an external usb sound card i can't get any sound in flash, everything kde, vlc and mplayer all work fine. in pavucontrol the flash plugin never shows up. any ideas?
<rerx> ah.. that could have been confusing. i don't have sound in flash, but everywhere else it seems to work
<James147> rerx: maverick support is on #ubuntu+1
<BluesKaj> rerx, you should be asking in #ub8untu+1 , but make sure you've installed kubuntu-restricted-extras
<BluesKaj> err #ubuntu+1
<rerx> ok guys, thanks for pointing me in the right direction and sorry for cluttering the channel. :)
<jimtuv_> I am having trouble with KDM crashing when I log off. It works fine to shut down or restart but log off always crashes
<adilalpman> hi
<adilalpman> i have a problem with my 3g modem on my kubuntu 10.04
<adilalpman> can anybody help me?
<adilalpman> can anybdy help me?
<BluesKaj> adilalpman,recomend you use the gnome network manager for 3g , check sysnaptic for it
<adilalpman> but i use kubuntu
<fredy> ff
<BluesKaj> adilalpman, you can still run the app in kubuntu
<phoenix_> ktorrent does not resume automatically when a torrent gets stalled
<phoenix_firebrd> Pici: are you there
<phoenix_firebrd> how to log in to a channel
<BluesKaj> phoenix_firebrd, how do you know ?
<phoenix_firebrd> BluesKaj: how do you know what?
<elijah> I am LOVING the bandwidth monitor built into the system tray!!!!!
<elijah> In Meerkat that is!
<BluesKaj> phoenix_firebrd, that ktorrent does not resume automatically when a torrent gets stalled ...maybe there are no seeders with the data you need
<phoenix_firebrd> BluesKaj: when i stop the torrent and start it again, it works fine
<lucidfox> I could use some help with recording from the microphone
<lucidfox> the GNOME sound recorder plain doesn't work, and the sound in Audacity is waaaay too quiet
<ares_> Padekit paplatint Sita nr 868970912 L-a-b-a-s +37068970912 Call her
<lucidfox> even though the microphone is set to maximum in alsamixer
<elijah> lucidfox: I am having the same issue
<BluesKaj> phoenix_firebrd, then auto - refresh the the trackers settings in system options
<maco> lucidfox: mic boost too?
<lucidfox> mic boost?
<elijah> lucidfox: It is like the driver doesn't work etc.
<lucidfox> I see no "mic boost" option in any of the mixers I've tried
<lucidfox> It worked fine under GNOME
<elijah> lucidfox: But I get something and if I crankn everything all the way up then it sounds louder but not loud and also like garbaaage
<nerdy_kid> lucidfox; are you using pulseaudio?
<elijah> lucidfox: I couldn't get mine working in GNOME either
<phoenix_firebrd> BluesKaj: where is that sett6ing
<lucidfox> nerdy_kid> Yes
<lucidfox> Don't you dare suggest to remove it.
<nerdy_kid> lucidfox; great! the fix is painfully easy:  run paman go to sources; select the mic, and drag the volume slider up as far as you need it (think it goes to like 400%)
<nerdy_kid> I just figured that out for my mic
<phoenix_firebrd> kloeri: what you told is not working
<BluesKaj> phoenix_firebrd, I've forgotten , but it's there , look around ...I use deluge now , due to the blocklist feature
<nerdy_kid> lucidfox the sources are under the 'devices' tab
<elijah> how do I tell if I am running puldeaudio? I am running Meerkat?
<phoenix_firebrd> BluesKaj: ktorrent has the same feature, then why are you using another
<lucidfox> nerdy_kid> Still doesn't work, what am I supposed to be recording with?
<siwiks> hi everybody
<lucidfox> When I set the audio source in Audacity to "pulse", I get no sound input at all; when I set it to the physical device, I get very quiet sound
<lucidfox> the GNOME recorder still doesn't work
<BluesKaj> phoenix_firebrd, because it's builtin and easier to manage
<nerdy_kid> lucidfox; have you made sure the mic is not muted in pulseaudio volume control?
<phoenix_firebrd> BluesKaj: how to check if a udp port is forward
<nerdy_kid> lucidfox; after you tweet the volume in paman hit "show volume meter" and start making noise; adjust the volume until the meter starts maxing out
<BluesKaj> phoenix_firebrd, do you have a router?
<phoenix_firebrd> BluesKaj: no, but my modem
<lucidfox> Okay, I launched the GNOME Sound Recorder and the PulseAudio volume control at the same time
<lucidfox> turns out that by default it was trying to record from my TV tuner o_O
<lucidfox> when I switched devices, though, it's still too quiet
<BluesKaj> phoenix_firebrd, do you have web browser access to your modem ?
<phoenix_firebrd> BluesKaj: you mean 192.168.1.1 ?
<BluesKaj> ok phoenix_firebrd ping 192.168.1.1:portnumber
<lucidfox> Okay, here's the catch
<lucidfox> at 176%, it's relatively manageable volume, although still too quiet
<lucidfox> at high values like 400%, there is no sound
<lucidfox> but at least it works now
<nerdy_kid> lucidfox what app are you recording with? audacity?
<phoenix_firebrd> BluesKaj: unknown host
<nerdy_kid> also you should see the volume meter react majorly to the boost
<BluesKaj> phoenix_firebrd, I'm quite sure you can portforward udp in ktorrent settings
<BluesKaj> phoenix_firebrd, route in the terminal to get your gateway / modem IP
<elijah> lucidfox: What sound device do you have? Is it intel?
<lucidfox> NVIDIA onboard sound, and it's irrelevant, it worked well in GNOME before with no configuration
<phoenix_firebrd> BluesKaj: have you used utorrent
<BluesKaj> phoenix_firebrd, yes awhile ago
<elijah> Is there a way to "tile windows verticlaly/horizontally" like in Win?
<phoenix_firebrd> BluesKaj: in that you click a button and it takes you to portforwarding.com and it tells you whether the port is open or not.is there a similar way?
<BluesKaj> phoenix_firebrd, yes I beleive ping the gatewayIP:portnumber
<BluesKaj> phoenix_firebrd, what does ' route ' output ?
<phoenix_firebrd> BluesKaj: the route command gives me the default gateway
<phoenix_firebrd> BluesKaj: when i ping my gateway with the port address, it say unknown host
<phoenix_firebrd> BluesKaj: just now i checked with a website. it says the port is not open
<elijah> Is Meerkat supposed to have Pulseaudio in it?
<phoenix_firebrd> elijah: pulseaudio is default in meerkat
<phoenix_firebrd> elijah: i have some questions regarding that
<BluesKaj>  phoenix_firebrd , ok jus found something , nmap -p port ipaddress (for tcp) , nmap -sU -p port ipaddress (for udp)
<elijah> phoenix_firebrd: How do I know if I have it installed?
<phoenix_firebrd> elijah: if the sound is not good, then its sure pulseaudio :)
<phoenix_firebrd> elijah: just kidding
<phoenix_firebrd> elijah: actually i dont know how to find that
<elijah> phoenix_firebrd: k
<sanoop> hello guys
<phoenix_firebrd> BluesKaj: i have successfully forwared my port using dmz host
<BluesKaj> phoenix_firebrd, well that can be dangerous , but if it's just one port I suppose it's ok
<phoenix_firebrd> BluesKaj: i dont know if i enabled just one or all the ports, i just entered my local ip in dmz server
<phoenix_firebrd> BluesKaj: there is  setting called "use utorrent transport protocol", will enabling it increases the performance of the download, what do you say?
<BluesKaj> phoenix_firebrd, i think that's an automatic setting that lets ktorrent decide how and what trackers/seeds to use based on network traffic
<BluesKaj> I don't recall that option personally
<BluesKaj> phoenix_firebrd, so you enabled iptables , probly a good practice if you have no router
<gstarx90> can i use network-manager-gnome in kde?
<phoenix_firebrd> BluesKaj: juts now i found port forwarding plugin in the ktrrent, i disabled the dmz server
<BluesKaj> gstarx90, yes , but what's the problem ?
<gstarx90> my netgear wna1100 does not connect to my router in kde
<gstarx90> i connect using wep
<BluesKaj> phoenix_firebrd, good , then the port will only be open when ktorrent is running
<phoenix_firebrd> BluesKaj: ya, thanks for the help
<BluesKaj> well phoenix_firebrd , you seemed to solve the problem yourself , but your welcpme anyway :)
<phoenix_firebrd> BluesKaj: see you
<BluesKaj> gstarx90, knetwork manager should run wep without any problems
<jorn> heyho, i seem to have deactivated the "new software updates available" notifications... how do i reactivate them?
<claydoh> jorn: the update notifier sometimes just seems to not work
<jorn> *g*
<jorn> come on
<jorn> claydoh: which package / script / file is responsible?
<claydoh> update-notifier-kde iirc
<claydoh> maybe not, though
 * claydoh looks it up
<BluesKaj> jorn, the updater is clunky , in the terminal : sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude safe-upgrade  , or if you prefer apt , then , sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<jorn> claydoh: yupp, seems to be that
<jorn> BluesKaj: yupp, i know how to update... nevertheless i want a notification to appear when my system is out of date
<jorn> (and actually I always used aptitude)
<jorn> but I think I once hit the "don't show again" button while giving a presentation and clicking the notification away ;)
<BluesKaj> jorn , well that's up to you , but I just run it as a habit after login  everyday
<jorn> so after a few weeks of not being pushed to update, I suddenly realized my system was outdated :-/
<jorn> and I can't find how to reenable the notifications
<BluesKaj> tvtime
<claydoh> jorn: if you clicked that, yoi might want to go into kpackagekit's settings and poke around, as well as checking in System Settings in the Service Manager to make sure all the update/notifcation daemons are enabled
<claydoh> jorn: just grasping at straw tho
<jorn> claydoh: yupp, already tried this... but in the kpackageit settings I only see "edit software sources"
<jorn> and in the services manager all services are activated
<claydoh> yup there are settings in there for updates
<claydoh> in the 'edit software sources" area
<jorn> yupp, but that is all ok, i think... "only notify about available updates" (daily)
<jorn> well, i clicked around in there changed the settings to something different, closed, then reset them to daily and notify, perhaps that will help
<jorn> thanks for your help though...
<jorn> if it doesn't work I'll just use the script I use for my server which writes me an email ;)
<garou> !help
<garou> hy excuse me...i having some troubles with my sound card in kde with ubuntu 10.04, someone can help me?
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<senor_banana> what's the problem with your audio?
<garou> i tried "sudo alsa reload"
<garou> no sound...
<senor_banana> @z0m1lS6X!
<garou> i had put in repositories ubuntu pre-liberated updates...i think is because this
<senor_banana> damn touchpad
<toki78> hi
<toki78> is there a command and conquer clone for linux ?
<senor_banana> What is your audio device?
<senor_banana> @Toki78 google FreeCNC
<garou> Audio device: Intel Corporation 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset High Definition Audio (rev 05)
<senor_banana> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<senor_banana> See if that helps any, garou.
<garou> i am a noob in mirc^^ how can i highlight and send a message for you?
<senor_banana> Where are you copying from?
<senor_banana> and what IRC client are you using?
<LinuxUser> hi all, is there any backport repo where i can find kaffeine 1.1 build?
<garou> quassel irc
<garou> where? didnt understand...i am in Brazil
<garou> i copy selecting and click with wheel button to paste
<senor_banana> for Kaffeine 1.1 http://downloads.sourceforge.net/project/kaffeine/kaffeine/kaffeine-1.1/kaffeine-1.1.tar.gz?r=&ts=1285437124&use_mirror=cdnetworks-us-2
<senor_banana> I don't know how you'd query the repos for the old version
<Peace--> kaffeine for what?
<senor_banana> Anything KDE
<senor_banana> that's source, I believe
<senor_banana> Is quassel TUI or GUI?
<senor_banana> Better question: Why am I asking when I have google/.
<LinuxUser> senor_banana: well, thats not a binary didn't want to mess my system up with self compiled programms
<senor_banana> hmm, I don't know the answer, but I'll keep looking. I'm sure more people willw ant to get it eventually.
<Taggnostr> hello
<Taggnostr> is there a key combination to move a window? it ended up "outside" of the desktop and I can't reach it with the mouse anymore
<senor_banana> ctrl+shift+F11
<senor_banana> that'll full screen it at least
<Taggnostr> oh, wait, I did it
<Taggnostr> I right-clicked on the task bar and there was move
<Taggnostr> from there it worked
<senor_banana> That works too, haha.
<senor_banana> garou, try shift+insert to paste
<Taggnostr> thanks
<senor_banana> I run irc through irssi, which is completely TUI
<senor_banana> that's what I use.
<apple_cat> Hi, I have a problem where half my system is in Spanish and the other half is in English. I changed system language to Spanish - used it for a few months and then have recently switched back to english. The problem is that even after changing back, some things are still in Spanish. Which packages should I reinstall (uninstall/purge) ?
<garou> senor_banana: thanks so much about your help...i will try a bit more...if didnt have sucess i came back^^
<jackie_> Hello all. I'm kurrently installing kubuntu 10.4.1LTS. When it came to the language files download I clicked skip. Directly after that the install screen minimized and there is no way to restore it. Any help with that?
<jackie_> hmmm
<jackie_> I'm installing kubuntu 10.4.1LTS
<delight> jackie_: just install the languages you need by going to system settings / launguage settings ... add language
<apple_cat> Also, I found a workaround for a problem that no-one seems to have found a solution to. When watching flash videos in fullscreen, if you change volume using laptop hotkeys the OSD will steal focus and make the fullscreen mode exit. If you edit specific window settings for 'Npviewer.bin' and force it to stay on top and enable focus stealing prevention. This works with Google Chrome as fullscreen opens in a seperate window
<jackie_> I'm not at that point. It is still doing the install from the CD
<delight> apple_cat: sounds great ... just write about it in a block and maybe give a link to lxer.com or so to make it public ;)
<delight> jackie_: well afterwards you can still install the missing language support
<delight> alternatively you do the work again :-/
<jackie_> delight: That's not the problem. The problem is that the install interface screen disappeared and I have no way to recall that screen to check the progress of the install
<delight> oh i see .. that doesn't sound to good ... hopefully it said skip and not cancel in the momment you clicked .. .i guess you will have to see if it finished the job by simply rebooting or so ... if not restart ... on the other hand maybe there is some way ... but I don't know about it
<jackie_> delight: problem solved. It completed the install without the screen present. It asked to restart and that is what I am currently doing
<jackie_> delight: TY for your help
<delight> jackie_: cool ;) good luck
<apple_cat> delight: I don't have a blog so I was hoping that someone here could just magically link it somewhere where it could help some people. I really don't know where to start with reporting solutions, reporting bugs or generally giving something back to the community. Do you know of some links that could give me an introduction and point me in the right directions?
<delight> apple_cat: you can start a blog on blogspot > blogger.com ... but I guess that could be a little bit of a hastle for the first entry with the initial registering and stuff .. at the end there is a bug on the bugzilla of kde for your problem ... you could write an answer on that ... sorry aint got the time right now ... dinner time
<apple_cat> delight: Thanks for your help :) enjoy your dinner
<dave_> delight: I spoke to you a few minutes ago under my fiances nic of jackie. The install is complete and running
<eMyller> where did kmail 2 go?
<eMyller> i can't find it anywhere Oo
<dave_> eMyller: Did you do a file search for it?
<eMyller> dave_: on the interwebs, i mean
<eMyller> i cant find the ppa
<eMyller> i thought it was kubuntu backports, but it's not there, i think
<eMyller> (at least a dist-upgrade didn't bring me it)
<dave_> Ah, I see
<James147> eMyller: backports has whatever version is in kde 4.5
<James147> (or at least should do)
<eMyller> yeah, i had kmail 2 here but did a full reinstall yesterday...
<James147> only have 1 here :S
<eMyller> weird...
<eMyller> James147, dave_: very weird, i also find nothing on google.
<eMyller> was it a dream? Oo
<dave_> eMyller: hmmm, let me check some things for you. BRB
<eMyller> dave_: ty
<eMyller> i also have my old sources.list here, nothing different than my current one.
<dave_> eMyller: what version of Kubuntu are you using?
<eMyller> lucid
<dave_> ok, BRB
<eMyller> brb too
<James147> eMyller: i heard mention of kmail (at least I think it was kamil) being held back as nepomuk/akondi mature abit
<James147> eMyller: before 4.5 was released, with mention of it being in 4.5.1 (which it might have missed
<James147> eMyller: but I could be wrong :)
<James147> eMyller: you could try asking in #kde, they will know more
<dave_> eMyller: if you are looking to download Kmail, I have a link for both i386 and amd64
<James147> dave_: kmail 2? or 1?
<eMyller> dave_: show me the link, please :)
<eMyller> James147: yeah, it should've be launched with kde sc 4.5, but was postponed by one month
<eMyller> one month or so
<eMyller> but it was two months ago...
<eMyller> and i've tested it, a version was released
 * eMyller wants it back
<James147> eMyller: well, 4.5.2 isent out yet, might come with that
<dave_>  eMyllier: http://packages.ubuntu.com/maverick/kmail. This is a Ubuntu link but it should work for kubuntu. Just scroll to the bottom for the download links
<eMyller> maybe...
<dave_> eMyller: I know it says maverick, but it still may work. In the meantime I'm still checking
<James147> not sure which version taht is
<eMyller> dave_: thanks. packages.ubuntu.com are the same for kubuntu, but anyway there was a backported version of kmail
<James147> ^^ eMyllerwill check my mavrick comp to see which one it has (should be the same as the link)
<eMyller> ohh
<eMyller> it's in experimental ppa
<eMyller> thanks, guys :)
<dave_> So will it work for you?
<eMyller> dave_: the packages in the experimental ppa will
<eMyller> thanks anyway :)
<dave_> eMyller: Good. Glad it wil work for you
<James147> dave_: and maverick only seems to have version 1.X so my guess is thouse links are for 1.x not 2
<dave_> james147: Ah, I see
<eMyller> add ppa:kubuntu-ppa/experimental if you want it. :)
 * James147 dosnt use kmail :)
<eMyller> it's cool :)
<eMyller> i just miss the 'conversation' organization like in gmail
<James147> eMyller: i just use gmail :D
<eMyller> i love gmail, but kmail helps me to keep up with my email accounts
<eMyller> they're both gmail-based, but well
<Peace--> i guess you have to install somettuff to get gmail on kmail
<eMyller> kmail's becoming great.
<James147> eMyller:  :) yeah, i only have gmail, and my uni one (which is forwarded to gmail)
<eMyller> Peace--: no..? Oo
<Peace--> eMyller: works without other suff?
<James147> Peace--: gmail should work with imap... or pop3... cant remember which
<Peace--> ok
<Peace--> perferct
<Peace--> i used kmail with some trouble-mail host
<Peace--> but i managed to get the mail on kmail with some workaround
<Peace--> program
<eMyller> Peace--: yes and the setup is miserably easy
<Peace--> :)
<James147> either way, i like the gmail interface :) so kmail tends to be just something else to configure
<Peace--> kmail with Freepops
<eMyller> btw, dIMAP is awesome.
<Peace--> that is for bad mail hosters
<Peace--> James147: me too
<Peace--> !freepops
<Peace--> o wow there is not
<eMyller> i haz kmail 2, yeah!
<tompooom> hi all, please, somebody tell me, has linux faces recognising softwere?
<tompooom> come on girls
<Tm_T> tompooom: I wonder if folks in ##linux knows
<Starwatcher> tompooom, not that I am aware of. this bunch in here are a quiet lot.
<Tm_T> I know there's some recognition functions in some apps, but might not be what you're looking for
<dave_> The silence in hear is deafening
<dave_> play on words hear-here
<Tm_T> dave_: if here's no talk, I take it that Kubuntu is working fine (see the channel topic)
<dave_> Tm_T: Kubuntu always works fine
<dave_> I think I should get away from this intle on-board video and install a video card
<dave_> Intle=Intel
<mbana> i'm going to install ubuntu 9.10 LTS
<mbana> or shall i wait till the new one?
<mbana> is there anything critical that needs fixing in the the LTS that won't be in the new release?
<ketan> how to add widget to plazma deshboard?
<harjot> how would i create my own icon on plasma??
#kubuntu 2010-09-26
<elijah> How would I make Konqueror the default file manager instead of Dolphin?
<AfterHoursCanadi> yo
<pulaski> Hi everyone, Yesterday I inadvertantly made my clipboard and system update notification icons disappear from my sys tray. I thought they were widgets and I could simply replace them but they do not appear as widgets when I try and add a new one to the panel. How can I find or replace my clipboard and system notifaction icons to the sys tray, not the panel?
<compilerwriter> Help my kontact filters seem to be buggered.  I can edit them and then run them on my messages, but then I can't save them permanently or create new ones.  Any ideas folks.
<compilerwriter> !partition
<ubottu> For help with partitioning a new install see: https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/switching/installing-partitioning.html - For partitioning programs see !GParted, !QtParted (!Kubuntu 8.10 and lower) or !PartitionManager (!Kubuntu 9.04 and up) - Other partitioning topics include !fstab !home and !swap
<compilerwriter> !fstab
<ubottu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<compilerwriter> !partitions
<ubottu> For help with partitioning a new install see: https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/switching/installing-partitioning.html - For partitioning programs see !GParted, !QtParted (!Kubuntu 8.10 and lower) or !PartitionManager (!Kubuntu 9.04 and up) - Other partitioning topics include !fstab !home and !swap
<compilerwriter> !home
<ubottu> Your home directory is where all of your personal files are usually kept. For moving your home directory to a separate partition, please see: http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/separatehome
<DarthFrog> compilerwriter: If you're going to do multiple bot queries, please do it in a private message, viz: /msg ubottu !home
<compilerwriter> sorry temporarily forgot how to do it.
<compilerwriter> Darthfrog do you have have any idea how in blazes I might go about fixing my email filters in kmail/kontact.  They suddenly can't be edited and saved; nor can new filters be created and saved.
<DarthFrog> Sorry, I don't use Kmail anymore.
<compilerwriter> Does anyone have any idea how in blazes I might go about fixing my email filters in kmail/kontact.  They suddenly can't be edited and saved; nor can new filters be created and saved.
<DarthFrog> But that sounds like a bug to me.
<compilerwriter> Things were working fine for some time.  Then when I went to edit a filter because of a change in the way the emails were coming in I could edit the filter but not change the settings.
<compilerwriter> I am also trying to sort out how to look at my partitions.  I believe that I set up a seperate home partition so that I could just reinstall/ upgrade when the time came but can't remember how in blazes I accomplished it or the commands to use to verify the stuff.  Serves me right for not firing up a terminal more often.
<DarthFrog> Well, in a terminal "fdisk -l" (may need sudo) will list your partitions.
<DarthFrog> the "mount" command with no parameters will show which partitions are mounted where.
<DarthFrog> and "cat /etc/fstab" will show you your file system mounting table.
<compilerwriter> thank you darthfrog
<DarthFrog> np
<compilerwriter> Oh good grief I must have gotten really fancy this last time around I have .Private going on.  I must have encrypted my home directory.
<DarthFrog> Have fun. :-)
<DarthFrog> Hope you remember the password.
<compilerwriter> I do remember the password.
<compilerwriter> I never have to mess with it though. I just login to my machine.  I've even forgotten what the encryption was for.  Was I supposed to put just certain files into a folder or is my home directory just encrypted on the drive so that if my machine is ever stolen they will have to work harder to get at my stuff?
<DarthFrog> Or it was a new and shiny option?
<DarthFrog> shiney?
<DarthFrog> Hmm, neither looks right.
<compilerwriter> I think it might have been a new and shiny option.
<compilerwriter> shiny is the correct spelling.
<DarthFrog> Yeah, that sort of stuff resonates with our inner magpie. :-)
<compilerwriter> http://paste.ubuntu.com/500659/ is the /etc/fstab output.
<DarthFrog> You don't have a separate home partition.  I find it a useful configuration.
<compilerwriter> http://paste.ubuntu.com/500663/
<compilerwriter> that was mount
<DarthFrog> That may be, but it isn't a separate partition.
<DarthFrog>  /home/keith/.Private is merely mapped to /home/keith.
<compilerwriter> fdisk -l  http://paste.ubuntu.com/500664/
<compilerwriter> It would seem I have four partitions from the fdisk would it not DarthFrog?
<DarthFrog> Not really.  sda2 is a container partitons for your logical partitons (sda5, sda6).
<compilerwriter> I could have sworn that I set up the thing to have a seperate home partition for myself.  Perhaps I just didn't get it done correctly.
<DarthFrog> If you were intending /dev/sda5 to be your home partition, it isn't.  It isn't mounted in your system.
<compilerwriter> It never got mounted?
<DarthFrog> Do you see it in the "mount" command output?
<compilerwriter> I thought I had made an OS partition, a home Partition, and a swap partition.
<DarthFrog> Right now, /dev/sda5 is lying fallow. :-)
<compilerwriter> brb
<DarthFrog> Try this: "sudo mkdir /mnt/disk && sudo mount /dev/sda5 /mnt/disk".
<DarthFrog> Then see what's in that partition.
<compilerwriter> how do I go look at it now cd inot /mnt/disk
<DarthFrog> Or use Dolphin.
<compilerwriter> ok thanks
<Planetary_> hello.... is there anybody out there?....
<jakent> yes
<compilerwriter> DarthFrog: it would appear that shiny button is thwarting my plans
<compilerwriter> This will give you a hint as to what is in that until now fallow partition. sudo mkdir /mnt/disk && sudo mount /dev/sda5 /mnt/disk
<compilerwriter> oops
<compilerwriter> http://paste.ubuntu.com/500671/ try that DarthFrog
<compilerwriter> evidently when I opted for the encrypted partition I created a home directory in the OS partition?
<compilerwriter> The question is DarthFrog how do I fix this?
<compilerwriter> Blast the inner magpie! :-)
<compilerwriter> I guess I am doing a total backup of data and then reformatting at the next upgrade eh? or is there a better way DarthFrog?
<alex____> Entonces
<Planetary_> why doesnt asound list work?
<Planetary_> i cant select my usb dac as default sound. it only seems to work with the system sound when i prefer it in systemsettings
<compilerwriter> good night all
<DarthFrog> compilerwriter: There's a better way.
<DarthFrog> compilerwriter: Good night.
<DarthFrog> compilerwriter: Forget everything I said about /dev/sda5 not being mounted as your home partition, etc.  I've never worked with encrypted file systems and I see I gave you a bum steer.  It would seem that I need to learn about how encrypted file systems work.
<DarthFrog> I was wr...wro...wr.. err, gave you misleading misinformation. :-)
<compilerwriter> Thanks darthfrog I will talk to you about it later and we will get it sorted.
<final_getsuga> hello
<ShadowSoul> hey
<ShadowSoul> ??
<ShadowSoul> helloo?
<titan-ark> hi does anyone have an idea of using kubuntu on a VBox? Needed some help here
<hp> hi
<hp> anyone out there?
<cato37> hello. i have a question regarding apt-get that is unclear. when dling a package wherein there are recommended packages not installed, how do i make sure all the packages including the recommended packages are installed?
<cato37> i have to phycially move locations. be back in about 5 minutes.
<_genuser_> Hello People
<_genuser_> anyone tried to install kubuntu from xubuntu livecd?
<ubuntu> boa noite pessoal , nao conhecia o Linux nem o Kubuntun, ainda são sistemas operacionais não muito familiarizados, este irc tem como baixa lo para windows xp
<ubuntu> alguém sabe !
<ubuntu> alem do mais, gostei bastante dos dois SO que mensionei!
<bdizzle> eh... que lingua?
<bdizzle> es espanol o francis?
<maco> !pt
<ubottu> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<maco> bdizzle: ubuntu is speaking portuges
<bdizzle> ah, okay
<bdizzle> couldn't tell
<maco> bdizzle: see the word "são"?  ~ only goes over 'a' in portugese
<bdizzle> ah
<bdizzle> I haven't had any exposure to portugese, so I didn't know
<bdizzle> it looked kinda like spanish, hence the asking of it if it was spanish
<maco> i think irc is my total exposure to it
<bdizzle> lol
<maco> its just a thing that looks like spanish but has letters that dont exist in spanish
<bdizzle> gotcha
<surunveri> hi
<surunveri> does anyone know how to reduce mouse sensitivity
<surunveri> further than what the settings panel allows+
<silikon> shh secret kubuntu is sow friggin awesome!!!
<steve_____> hi
<well_laid_lawn> lo
<Rapp> hi everyone
<Rapp> how does kubuntu configure grub?
<Rapp> i need to set a kernel parameter for booting..
<Guest66266> hi every1
<naftilos76> Hi, does anyone know any app that can recover lost data on a usb flash memory?
<skafti> Hello
<Scherenhaenden> i dont have sound on vbox... could someone help me?
<skafti> I have a strange problem... my motherboard soundcard died last year and i had to buy a new sound card, but now after i installed kubuntu the old inbuild card is working poorly when i am streaming youtube exp... but when im playing dragon player the old one is active
<skafti> so i need to be swiching the plug over every time i use one or the other
<mbana> is there anything critical that needs fixing in the the LTS that won't be in the new release?
<mbana> that will be*
<assurbanipal> hi everyone!I m on Kubuntu 10.04 , KDE 4.5.1. I need to configure samba, which packages i need to install?because i dont get any options regarding samba in system settings as i used too..
<gallina__> ,lpkokl
<gallina__> popooooooook
<gallina__> holaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<gallina__> holaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<gallina__> hi
<ubuntu> hello, I downloaded kubuntu 10.10 daily-live and when I try to install nothing happens, can someone help?
<well_laid_lawn> ubuntu:  did you do the cd check?
<well_laid_lawn> !md5
<ubottu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<well_laid_lawn> !maverick
<ubottu> Maverick Meerkat is the codename for Ubuntu 10.10, due October 2010 - Maverick is NOT released and NOT Stable, discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<ubuntu> well_laid_lawn: md5 was ok
<well_laid_lawn> ubuntu:  did you use the cd check option from the cd boot menu?
<ubuntu> well_laid_lawn: no, but I ticked that verify disc burning option
<ubuntu> well_laid_lawn: nevermind, ubuntu+1 says there is a bug in the installer
<well_laid_lawn> ubuntu:  o
<well_laid_lawn> bummer
<ubuntu> well_laid_lawn: thank you, got it fixed with help from ubuntu+1 :)
<Patrunjel> hi everywone
<well_laid_lawn> woot!
<howlymowly_> hi poeple-  short question:  in "folder view" setting of the desktop..  for some reason the "preview" option for files does not work on my system. Any idea how to fix this?
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<dlynch> join #bind
<well_laid_lawn> you need /join
<JimsKnopf> Hi everybody ;) I need help with the connection to a OpenXchange connection. Is there a possibility to make a connection with kontacts?
<BluesKaj> OpenXchange connection? JimsKnopf
<JimsKnopf> yes
<Mamarok> JimsKnopf: according to http://kubuntuguide.org/Lucid#Open-Xchange it should work, did you have a look at the Kontact settings?
<JimsKnopf> thanks, I will have a look
<JimsKnopf> There is no information about the OpenXchange client configuration.Only the hint with the kontacts wizard. But the wizard is for susexchange only
<Mamarok> JimsKnopf: I guess you need to set it up on the OpenXchange side first
<Mamarok> I never used that, only Kolab
<JimsKnopf> ok. I found an OXtender for thunderbird
<JimsKnopf> It works perfect
<JimsKnopf> But there have to be a way to use it with kontacts
<Mamarok> I think so, buthow I can't tell, sorry
<Mamarok> BluesKaj: do ou know more?
<JimsKnopf> no problem...but many thanks for the hints ;)
<klaxian> how can I prevent KDE from ever attempting to suspend or hibernate my system no matter what user is logged in or if the login screen is displayed?
<BluesKaj> Mamarok, JimsKnopf , no sorry I can't help , no experience with kontact
<Mamarok> klaxian: see the power management settings in the system settings
<klaxian> Mamarok: thanks, i've already configured that.  i disabled all the suspend options i could there.  that is a per-user configuration though, right?
<klaxian> Mamarok: it appears that my system was suspended while no one was logged in (on login screen) and i need to prevent that
<Mamarok> well, that would have to be changed in the system power management, no idea where that is, though (as it is not KDE related)
<klaxian> hmm
<headstrong> is kubuntu the version with kde on the official ubuntu site?
<Mamarok> klaxian: I think you should ask in #ubuntu, as this is system related
<klaxian> ok
<headstrong> kubuntu is not ubuntu with kde?
<phoenix_> hello everyone
<phoenix_> is there a way to see the id3 tags of a mp3 file in dolphin file properties
<DarthFrog> phoenix_: I just looked at the Properties of a MP3 file.  The Information tab gives the info you want.
<DarthFrog> And if you click on the Configure button in the Information tab, you can set what fields are displayed.
<phoenix_> DarthFrog: i am checking that
<phoenix_> DarthFrog: some of the details are displayed wrongly. i have tagged the mp3 files with kid3 app
<DarthFrog> phoenix_: Where is it getting the incorrect info from?
<phoenix_> DarthFrog: the title is displayed correctly, but the album name is not
<DarthFrog> phoenix_: Check the ID3 tag in Easytag.
<phoenix_> DarthFrog: ok
<DarthFrog> Easytag is extremely powerful, BTW.
<BluesKaj> phoenix_, the best database is cddb afaik , some players use a diff one which lacks alot of the artwork
<phoenix_> BluesKaj: i manually inserted the details of id3 tags of each file
<phoenix_> DarthFrog: i checked with easytag, the album name is present correctly
<DarthFrog> Curious.
<DarthFrog> Sounds like it might be a bug.
<BluesKaj> yeah  ,my friends are n't happy with some of the new players on windows which use a diff database
<phoenix_> DarthFrog: is you mp3 tags displayed correctly
<phoenix_> BluesKaj: you mean the id3 tags database
<DarthFrog> Don't know, I didn't check closely, sorry.   And I'm about to leave the computer for the day.   Good luck.
<phoenix_> DarthFrog: thanks for the support
<phoenix_> BluesKaj: my language is not supported well
<phoenix_> BluesKaj: i mean the music db
<BluesKaj> phoenix_, not sure , I don't tag music altho I listen and play it
<phoenix_> BluesKaj: the new players are built to play organised music collection, so i feel hard to play without organising the files
<Rounin> Hello! I'm trying out the Maverick Meerkat beta, and can't find any option to change the CPU frequency scaling policy anymore... And the different policies aren't listed under the CPU's capabilities either... Does anyone know what component is responsible for that functionality?
<James147> Rounin: check in system settings > power managment, also maverick support is on #ubuntu+1
<BluesKaj> phoenix_, I do organize the files , it's just not necessary that all the other data like album covers and artwork need to be included
<Rounin> That's where it's missing from, James147, but I'll try #ubuntu+1 ... Thanks!
<phoenix_> BluesKaj: ya , its just for my mobile
<phoenix_> hello James147
<James147> Hey phoenix_, BluesKaj :)
<BluesKaj> hi James147
<phoenix_> James147: are you engaged in kubuntu 10.10 developement?
 * James147 dosnt develop kubuntu....
<phoenix_> James147: do you try 10.10
<James147> phoenix_:  I am running it on my netbook :)
<phoenix_> James147: do you know that pulseaudio is the default audio server
<James147> phoenix_: heard mention of it... havnt had any problems with it on my netbook though
 * BluesKaj wishes he could convince his friends to switch to linux , bloody windows media player is driving them and me around the bend , media jukebox doesn't us e the cddb database and winamp is for younger eyes
<James147> not that I use sound much on it... 1/2 the time sound is disabled completely :)
 * BluesKaj likes music not pc "sounds "
<James147> BluesKaj: younger eyes? how so?
<phoenix_> James147: younger eyes?
<BluesKaj> the fonts aren't configurable , they're so small , James147
<phoenix_> BluesKaj: did you try songbird?
<James147> BluesKaj: heh, figured winamp was ment to be one of the more customisable ones... dont like it very much though
<BluesKaj> phoenix_, on windows ?
<phoenix_> BluesKaj: linux
<James147> BluesKaj: also, there is always kde for windows :)
<phoenix_> did you people see the qt changelog of 4.7
<phoenix_> they have hardware compositing for webkit
<James147> phoenix_: O_o
<BluesKaj> phoenix_, my friends all usw e windows and when soimething goes wrong like wmp not seeing the usb outboard drive music files anymore and won't load the headers into the database anylonger because it's locked from too many new versions
<phoenix_> BluesKaj: new versions of what
<BluesKaj> everytime the usb outboard drive is disconnected and rconnected wmp creates anew database for the library , after qabout 5-6 disconnects and reconnects wmp no longer loads the library because it's already there but it really isn't...that the best wat i can explain it
<phoenix_> BluesKaj:why cant you recomment your friends to try amarok
<BluesKaj> this is a question I asked in #windows and no one could answer...there is a fix that I found but it only works intermitently
<phoenix_> BluesKaj: i think the solution might be to delete the database manually
<James147> phoenix_: thats not a soultion, thats a workaround :)
<phoenix_> James147: ok
<BluesKaj> phoenix_, they're all windows users , and barely capable using it....yes i have managed to remove the database manually on one pc but not on all
<phoenix_> James147: is it proper to discuss a windows related topic in this channel?
<James147> probally best to move to #kubuntu-offtopic :)
<phoenix_> BluesKaj: what is the wmp version
<phoenix_> James147: ok
<BluesKaj> well phoenix_ not really , but do you see any other ppl asking ...anything ? :)
<BluesKaj> wmp=windows media player
<phoenix_> BluesKaj: well, some people feel it not good to discuss and they ask the person to use the proper channel
<BluesKaj> phoenix_, I'm there too ,but nobody is chatting
<phoenix_> BluesKaj: can you come to the channel #kubuntu-offtopic
<Patrunjel> hi
<BluesKaj> are you guys being disconnected as well , James147 ?
<James147> BluesKaj: no, had to kill X :)
<BluesKaj> hmm, wonder about my ISP , i hate using those auto-dns settings :(
<BluesKaj> opendns creates a ptoblem for my eamil accounts when my dynamic IP changes , so I had to revert and google dns is slow
<bronze> BluesKaj: use one of the dynamic DNS services. Thats exactly the kind of thing they exist for.
<BluesKaj> there we go again ..disconnected- reconnected
<Backglass> put in dns
<Backglass> 8.8.8.8
<BluesKaj> Backglass, already did and secondary 8.8.4.4
<anygivenname> hi.....how do I install .tar.gz  ?
<Backglass> uhm
<James147> anygivenname: .tar.gz is a compressed archive (like .zip) there is no 'one' way to install them
<James147> anygivenname: depending on what it is you normally extract it and read the README file included in side (if it has one)
<anygivenname> it is like zip & it is a compressed application
<Guest1338> Anyone know how to fix the "No init found. Try passing init= bootarg." error when trying to boot from a live CD or live USB?
<anygivenname> yeah there is a readme file
<anygivenname> but needs an expert
<Guest1338> anygivenname: What program is it you're trying to install?
<francesco_> ciao a tutti
<francesco_> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<James147> anygivenname: well we cannot help you without knowing what the program is or whats in teh README file
<anygivenname> cp ddclient /usr/sbin/
<anygivenname>   mkdir /etc/ddclient
<anygivenname>   cp sample-etc_ddclient.conf /etc/ddclient/ddclient.conf
<anygivenname>   vi /etc/ddclient/ddclient.conf
<FloodBotK1> anygivenname: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<anygivenname> this is the installation instructions
<anygivenname> what should I do ?
<James147> anygivenname: can you pastebin the entire radme file
<James147> readme ^^
<anygivenname> here ?
<James147> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<anygivenname> http://paste.ubuntu.com/501067/
<James147> anygivenname: ok, first open up konsole
<anygivenname> what's konsole ?
<anygivenname> is it an app I have to get ?
<James147> anygivenname: ... ddclient is in the repos, you should beable to install it via kpackagekit
<James147> anygivenname: (doing so would be simpiler)
<James147> (also has a more uptodate version then that readme indicates
<anygivenname> I have kpac.....how do I install thru it
<anygivenname> ?
<James147> anygivenname: open kpackagekit
<navetz> Hi I have a envy 15 laptop and I can't get the microphone working with skype (or anything else). Can someone help me out?
<anygivenname> ok
<anygivenname> & I searched for ddclient....it found it
<anygivenname> then?
<James147> anygivenname: then click on the "software updates" tab on the left hand side, (it should be the second one down) in taht tab click on "Refresh" (located in the middle of the three button at the bottom)... Then switch to the software managment tab (should be the first one on the left hand side) and in the text box type "ddclient" and press <enter>...
<James147> anygivenname: that should list a package, click on the down arrow at the end of the row and press apply
 * BluesKaj admires James147 's patience and hand holding
 * James147 smiles
 * James147 should copy that into a text file... :)
<BluesKaj>  still prefers synaptic , gtk ot not
<BluesKaj> or
<James147> BluesKaj: have you seen kpackagekit in maverick? they improved on it allot :D
<BluesKaj> James147, I'd like to try maverick , but this server needs to remain stable. I will try it on my old desktop soon. I can install it to / , and keep /home intact in case X gets broken again.
 * James147 grumbles at bios upgrade utilities being only for windows
<James147> BluesKaj: yeah, I only installed it on my netbook and has been a bit unstable :S although its sloowly getting better :)
<James147> BluesKaj: you should beabel to grab kpackagekit from kde-apps.org though
<James147> to see the latest version
<anygivenname> I have done it thru kpac.....but now I can not find the app in Applications
<BluesKaj> I'm looking at a new-for-me nvidia graphics7 series card for the desktop , so maybe maverickcan run ok on it
<James147> anygivenname: from what I can see about it its not an app, but a deamon  (service in windows terms...) I dont see why tehre would be a menu entry and you will need to configure it manually by editing the appropite config files...
<James147> BluesKaj: I could probally test my old 7300 on maverick if you wanted, see if it runs :)
<anygivenname> so u mean it is working now in the background ?
<James147> anygivenname: probally... but its probally not set up
<BluesKaj> ddclient is adaemon , anygivenname , you can check out it's options in the terminal/konsole , type man ddclient
<James147> anygivenname: if you can tell us why you installed it/what you are trying to do over all we might beablet o better help
<BluesKaj> anygivenname, http://sourceforge.net/apps/trac/ddclient
<BluesKaj> someone probly rec'd the app to track his dynamic IP
<BluesKaj> on dyndns
 * James147 wonders if it worth wiping his netbook, installing windows on it, updating his bios, wiping windows and reinstalling linux :D
<BluesKaj> why James147 , BIOS update already?
<anygivenname> James147, the reason I switched to Ubuntu is that it more stable & better performing than Win....I want to install ddclient so it updates my host regularly whenever my dynamic IP changes so I am able to connect to it remotely always
<skafti> I have a strange problem... my motherboard soundcard died last year and i had to buy a new sound card, but now after i installed kubuntu the old inbuild card is working poorly when i am streaming youtube exp... but when im playing dragon player the old one is active
<anygivenname> issue is Ubuntu is a bit complex for me when it comes to installation issues
<skafti> so i need to be swiching the plug over every time i use one or the other
<James147> anygivenname: ... well, the link BluesKaj gave should show to the basics of how to configure ddclient, but searching on your DNS providers site but give better information on how to configure it
<anygivenname> where should those script go into ?
<James147> anygivenname: either way its going to involve editing config files as there is no nice gui for it... but learning to use the terminal/ editing config files is something worth doing in linux
<James147> hmm, anygivenname, you might want to run "sudo dpkg-reconfigure ddclient"  ... seems that will set it up for you, asking you the relevent questions  (run that command in a terminal application like konsole)
<slow-motion> hi
<James147> anygivenname: but ddclient is installed to /usr/sbin but you can start/stop it by running "sudo /etc/init.d/ddclient start" (or stop or status or restart)
<Renovatio> hi, is there anyone who can help me in setting cdrecorder "wodim" permission? k3b always exit with a cdrecord permission error
<navetz> Hi I have a envy 15 laptop and I can't get the microphone working with skype (or anything else). Can someone help me out?
<anygivenname> how do I run sudo dpkg-reconfigure ddclient ?
<James147> anygivenname: open konsole (a terminal application, it should already be installed) and type that into it then press enter
<anygivenname> I dont have konsole....only Terminal.....can it do the job ?
<James147> anygivenname: ... it should
<navetz> does anyone know how i can go about getting my microphone working?
<novagazan> ğa
<novagazan> bişey soracam
<novagazan> gimse var mı?
<James147> Renovatio: you should be able to setup the requited premissions by: in k3b > Settings > Setup system premissions...
<James147> required...
<Renovatio> James147: 4711 root.root for cdrecord and cdrdao without writing group...should it work?
<James147> Renovatio: would think so,
<Renovatio> James147: ok, i'm having a try...but first i have to reboot my pc....thank you
<Renovatio> James147...now i don't have any cdrecord permission error but it doesn't record :-( it stays hold on 0% :-(
<James147> Renovatio: try setting up the other premision options, other then that I am not sure what to do sorry, I am not very fimilar with k3b
<Renovatio> James147: it returns with "unable to set the record" (or something like that, english is not my system lang :-( ok...i don't have to write my CDs...i understood :P
<anygivenname> what should I do now on this 'please set run_daemon to 'true' in /etc/default/ddclient'  ?
<James147> anygivenname: run: "kdesudo kate /etc/default/ddclient" and change the line "run_daemon="true"" to "run_daemon="false""
<anygivenname> u mean vice versa
<anygivenname> it should be set to 'true' as it says
<James147> anygivenname: yeah, sorry :)
<anygivenname> kdesudo kate /etc/default/ddclient  does not do anything
<anygivenname> is there anyway I can edit this file using an app ?
<James147> anygivenname: it should give you a prompt for your password, then open kate (the text editor) as root with that file
<anygivenname> it is the only file in this folder that has an X on top right
<anygivenname> it only asked for password
<anygivenname> didnt open anything afterwards
<James147> hmm... what happens if you jsut run "kate"?
<anygivenname> like how ?
<James147> anygivenname: in a terminal
<anygivenname> without kdesudo ?
<James147> anygivenname: yeah, make sure kate can open before trying to open it with root :)
<James147> anygivenname: if it works try "kdesudo kate"
<anygivenname> kate...says currently not installed
<James147> anygivenname: ... hmm
<anygivenname> kdesudo kate.....says sudo:
<James147> anygivenname: are you on kubuntu, or ubuntu?
<anygivenname> ubuntu
<anygivenname> what is kubuntu ? havent heard of it
<James147> anygivenname: ... that would be why.. I assumed you where on kubuntu... since this is the kubuntu support channel.. kubuntu is essentally ubuntu with kde  rather then gnome (the desktop enviroment)
<James147> anygivenname: try "gtksudo gedit /etc/default/ddclient" instead
<James147> anygivenname: you also might want to join #ubuntu :)
<anygivenname> says:
<anygivenname> No command 'gtksudo' found, did you mean:
<anygivenname>  Command 'gksudo' from package 'gksu' (main)
<James147> :S
<James147> anygivenname: try gtksu ...
<anygivenname> can the file ddclient be opened with an app ?
<James147> anygivenname: it can... but needs to be opened as root
<James147> anygivenname: what happens if you run "gedit"?
 * James147 wonders why you have kdesudo but not kate...
<anygivenname> gedit opened an app
<James147> weird... most people have either kdesudo and kate... or gtksudo and edit.... :S try "kdesudo gedit"
<James147> s/edit/gedit/
<maco> James147: gtksudo doesnt work because gtksudo doesnt exist
<James147> maco: gtksu then?
<maco> James147: anygivenname's command-not-found was correct to suggest gksudo
<maco> James147: there's no t in it
<James147> ahh..
<anygivenname> what do I try now ?
<James147> anygivenname: try "gksudo gedit" ... sorry about that, dont use gnome and got the name mixed up
<anygivenname> kdesudo gedit /etc/default/ddclient
<anygivenname> worked
<anygivenname> opened the file
 * James147 still wonders why you ahve kdesudo...
<James147> anygivenname: but o well, you should beable to edit the file then
<James147> (and thank you for the correction maco :)  )
<anygivenname> yeah
<anygivenname> now is there a way to make sure the ddclient is working
<anygivenname> ?
<anygivenname> as we have finished all settings
<James147> anygivenname: "/etc/init.d/ddclient status" should tell you if its running or not
<anygivenname> in terminal aswell ?
<James147> anygivenname: and you will want to restart it after editing teh file... "sudo /etc/init.d/ddclient restart" should do that
<James147> anygivenname: yup
<BluesKaj> anygivenname, which dns service are you using ?
<James147> anygivenname: however, I do not know how to check if its working properly
<anygivenname> says not running :(
<James147> anygivenname: then "sudo /etc/init.d/ddclient start"  should start it
<anygivenname> yeah
<anygivenname> running now
<anygivenname> so now....whenever my IP changes....it should update my dyndns.org host
<James147> anygivenname: should...
<anygivenname> used to do so on Win....I am hopeful it would do on Ubuntu
<anygivenname> will test it
<James147> anygivenname: if its configured correctly then it will :)
<anygivenname> yeah it is
<anygivenname> questions were so simple
<anygivenname> will reconnect my router to test
<navetz> does anyone know how i can go about getting my microphone working?
<navetz> Hi I have a envy 15 laptop and I can't get the microphone working with skype (or anything else). Can someone help me out?
<navetz> could someone tell me where i can find a wiki on the envy 15 laptop for linux
<navetz> i've seen them before
<n8w> hey
<n8w> i wanna remove some entries from the grub menu, but i cant find menu.lst file...locate menu.lst gives me only path to memtest86+/examples
<n8w> ive got grub-install (GNU GRUB 1.98-1ubuntu7)
<James147> n8w: run "sudo update-grub" to regenerate the grub menu
<James147> !grub2 | n8w
<ubottu> n8w: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Ubuntu 9.10.  For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<n8w> James147:  thx,ive already gor an answer to my question
<n8w> *got
<Malkavian_> I am using Maverick and wanted to delete from kmail the last used email addresses, now after I've done that my contact list is empty
<Malkavian_> is there any way to restore the address book?
<n8w> James147:  ive got one more question...when i remove some entries from grub.cfg n do sudo update-grub,they will appear in there again
<Malkavian_> I just added a new contact to the list and there is is, the only contact; all the old ones are lost
<James147> n8w: they will, you should not edit grub.cfg
<n8w> James147:  well how do i remove OS entires then?
<n8w> James147:  ive been told to edit grub.cfg
<navetz> Hi I have a envy 15 laptop and I can't get the microphone working with skype (or anything else). Can someone help me out?
<James147> n8w: grub-update is run during some updates (mostly when new kernels are added) so it is not advised to edit it
<James147> n8w: that depends on what you want to remove?
<n8w> James147:  unused kernels n that memtest bs:)
<James147> n8w: well, best way to remove unused kernals is to uninstall them... :) then they wont appear in grub
<n8w> James147:  hmm what about the memtest?
<James147> n8w: memtest can be removed by editing /etc/default/grub I think...
<James147> or maby not, one sec
<James147> n8w: "Omitting memtest86+: To prevent "memtest86+" entries in your Grub 2 menu, remove the "executable" bit from /etc/grub.d/20_memtest86+" from: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1195275
<n8w> James147:  ok thx a lot...i could have found it myself,sry....im uninstallin my old kernels
<James147> n8w: at least this way you wont have to reedit grub.cfg every kernal update :)
<n8w> James147:  ye man:)i just gotta b carefull what im removin:D
<James147> n8w: yup :)
<James147> n8w: I tend to use "sudo aptitude" to remove old kernals, switch it to "flat package view" and filter for "2.6.32 ~i"  :)
<n8w> James147:  ye i did filter for  linux-image-2
<justus> hi, anyone ther?
<justus> anyone has an idea how to stop make the top bar in kubuntu netbook remix autohide?
<justus> i'm pretty new to the netbook remixes, i know in ubuntu that's pretty easy.
<justus> is there a similiar easy way to do that in kubuntu?
<justus> allright, it seems that nobody is here..
<justus> thanks anyhow
<James147> justus: you can (at least in kde 4.5... not sure about 4.4) by clicking the cachew (the circle thing in one of the corners)
<navetz> Hi I have a envy 15 laptop and I can't get the microphone working with skype (or anything else). Can someone help me out?
<ilumi> navetz: go to audio setting, and find your mic, make sure you move it to the top of the list
<navetz> ilumi: this is in system settings under multimedia correct?
<ilumi> navetz: yup
<ilumi> navetz: somewhere over there
<navetz> ilumi: seems i only have one option for the audio capture sections and its at the top .
<navetz> ilumi: the other one is pulseaudio but it is greyed otu
<ilumi> navetz: chack mic volume, and if its not mutes
<ilumi> navetz: muted
<navetz> ilumi: do I check that through alsamixer?
<ilumi> navetz: kmix
<ilumi> navetz: try to add mic channel if its not there
<navetz> ilumi: i added cature and mic jac mode
<navetz> ilumi: Ahhh! got it I think
<navetz> ilumi: very staticy tho
<navetz> ilumi: do you know of any ways I can test my mic?
<ilumi> navetz: install some simple audio capture app
<navetz> ilumi: okay i'll find one
<ilumi> navetz: or you cant try skype test call i guess
<navetz> ilumi: I install audacity, thanks for the help i really need this
<realslix_> hi, is it possible to install oracle java in mavarick
<realslix_> i only know how it works over the dowload site od oracle
<realslix_> but is there a direct possibilty over "apt"
<James147> realslix_: see #ubuntu+1 for maverick support
<realslix_> James147: ok
<realslix_> James147: thx
<guinux> Good night!
<guinux> Somebody uses 64 bits kubuntu?
<James147> guinux: lots of people do...
<guinux> James147: And any of you uses the proprietary driver of ATI GPUs?
<James147> guinux: you are more likly to get the answer you want by directly asking your question/stating what problem you are having
<guinux> James147: OK, Sorry. I cannot install the Catalyst 10.9 on Kubuntu 64, can you? I cannot niether with the drivers in repository nor with the ATI site drivers.
<e_t_> Do you get any sort of error message? That would be helpful.
<guinux> e_t_: I will try again later and tell you the message, because i've tried yesterday and don't copy the error message.
<thanis1200> can someone type me on private message i would like to ask something about ubuntu
<trichard> hey, is the register process on the kubuntuforums broken? I can't seem to fill in the bot detection questions correctly (or i'm stupid :p)
<e_t_> thanis1200: Why not ask it in the channel?
 * James147 remembers it took him about 20 tries to get past the stupid bot detection on the kubutnufourms
<trichard> James147: Do you remember what you filled in for this? What major ocean exists between Asia and North America?
<James147> googled it :)
<e_t_> The Pacific
<trichard> i tried north pacific ocean, north pacific, pacific ocean
<trichard> hm ok
<trichard> You did not answer the verification questions correctly.
<trichard> bah
<trichard> What country borders USA on the south side?: Mexico
<trichard> The answer to this question is the word 'yes': yes
<trichard> What does (5 - 3)*2 equal?: 4
<trichard> In what city is the Eiffel Tower (just the city name)?: Paris
 * James147 dosnt under stand why kubuntufourms is so paranoid about bots
<trichard> me neither
<trichard> any suggestions? :p
 * Diziara doesn't remember having to jump through such hoops when she signed up for the fourms... but she did so years ago.
<Diziara> That said, we've had some obnoxious bots and spammers swing through from time to time.
<trichard> i'm pretty sure alot of users just give up after a while when they have to face these kind of questions
<James147> trichard: yeah, i almost did
<trichard> James147: do you remember the correct answers? :p
<James147> trichard: sorry, cant remember exactly what I put
 * James147 dreads the day bot are able to answer the questions better then us :S
<Diziara> trichard, did you try just "pacific" for the ocean question?
<trichard> Diziara: Doh, that was it
<trichard> thanks
<trichard> they should make it more tolerant though
<James147> trichard: they should, but considering I have the exact same questions you got I think they dont even have dynamic questions :S
<Diziara> Do the questions come up in the same order every time?
<James147> Diziara: yup
<James147> (at elast I think)
<James147> (well when I refresh they do
<trichard> indeed
<Diziara> Well, that's pretty frellin' useless.
<Diziara> I'm amazed we're not overrun with bots then.
<James147> hehe, google goggles on my phone (taking a picture of the captcha as well, not even the orignal image) guess one of the two words
<James147> (i cant read the first one either)
<claydoh> James147: kubuntuforums got lots, and I do meas *lots* of bots/spam/pr0n until we added the extra registration steps
<James147> claydoh: it seems alittle unforgiving on the questions though...
<claydoh> we have changed them up at times, but given the software the site's owner uses atm, there hasn't been anything else that has worked
<claydoh> James147: we don't have canonical's sysadmins or a large staff
<trichard> claydoh: couldn't you just adjust the script to make it more tolerant
<trichard> so it accepts four and 4 as correct answers
<trichard> and pacific, the pacific, north pacific, or just *pacific* or something?
<claydoh> James147: the script isn't that advanced
<James147> claydoh: and it cannot be edited?
<claydoh> but I don't disagree with  you
<claydoh> it doesn't support wildcards afaik
<trichard> claydoh: Ok, but does it support more then 1 answer?
<claydoh> no
<trichard> could you point me to the script? It should be a quick fix
<James147> claydoh: and it cannot be edited?
<arow> hi all
<claydoh> as i mentioned there is no it staff, kfn is an independent forum run by a nice guy, and we aren't too php-savvy
<claydoh> plus we get very few complaints
<arow> can anybody help me with my sound issues?
<James147> !sound | arow
<ubottu> arow: If you're having problems with sound see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<James147> arow: or say what problem you are having :)
<arow> i dont have a mic in my mixer
<arow> pulsemixer
<arow> so i cant use skype
<trichard> claydoh: ok, but maybe i could help
<claydoh> trichard: sorry my cleint disconnected from my core, looking it up
<trichard> ok thanks
#kubuntu 2011-09-19
<ghittsum> Error org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.Spawn.PermissionsInvalid: The permission of the setuid helper is not correct
<ghittsum> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<ghittsum> hello
<ghittsum> Error org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.Spawn.PermissionsInvalid: The permission of the setuid helper is not correct
<ghittsum> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<ghittsum>  Error org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.Spawn.PermissionsInvalid: The permission of the setuid helper is not correct
<ghittsum> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<ghittsum> hello
<ghittsum> I can't talk?
<well_laid_lawn> ghittsum: sure you can
<ghittsum> lol
<ghittsum> njfklhjaslkfjd a
<semitones_tea> is there any problem using Pulse audio with kubuntu?
<DaemonFC> no, it's been properly integrated with KDE for a while now
<joycetick> Hi, im unable to install anything because apparently something is accessing the package system. Is there any way of finding out what it is because comes back after boot
<joycetick> *because it comes back after boot
<claydoh_> joycetick: could be a 'stuck' lock file: please run sudo apt-get install <packagename> and the error should show which file to delete, if that is the problem
<joycetick> thanks claydoh
<joycetick> ~quit
<asobi> http://old.nabble.com/-Bug-231170--New%3A-KPackageKit---The-query-is-not-valid-td27939457.html having this problem except it doesn't crash
<asobi> tried https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/parted/+bug/535368 but still no good :/
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 535368 in parted (Ubuntu Lucid) "old Conflicts cause libparted0 upgrade problems" [High,Fix released]
<jack_> hello
<jack_> is there anyone home
<jack_> no mic here sorry
<jack_> have to type
<jack_> im new here
<jack_> hello out there
<musings> anyone have tips on increasing kde's performance?
<musings> also, anyone get flicker when full screening youtube vids?
<musings> seems to only happen in KDE for me
<seshagiri> Hello everyone, I am trying to install VMWare player on Kubuntu 11.04. Some how i manged to installed the VMWare, but when i launched the application, it is asking for the directory of the kernel header. I am running Linux-2.6.38.10-generic. I gave the directory as usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.38-10-generic/include. But still it is not working. could some one please help me?
<Lithos84> !vmware | seshagiri
<ubottu> seshagiri: VMWare is not available in the Ubuntu repositories. Consider using !QEmu or !VirtualBox as alternatives. Instructions for installing VMWare manually are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware
<seshagiri> Oh! Thanks for the information.
<GinoMan> Hey, I cp'ed my home folder to a folder on the windows partition of my laptop and it suddenly says "input/output error" and doesn't copy anything
<GinoMan> or
<GinoMan> to be clearer
<GinoMan> I formatted the linux side and installed ubuntu and tried to copy it back and it's saying "input/output error"
<GinoMan> for all the files
<GinoMan> and I can't copy anything but the folders
<well_laid_lawn> !info ntfs-3g
<ubottu> ntfs-3g (source: ntfs-3g): read-write NTFS driver for FUSE. In component main, is standard. Version 1:2010.8.8-0ubuntu1 (natty), package size 89 kB, installed size 296 kB
<GinoMan> ... I'm not finding anything useful in the man page and and I refuse to read the info
<valorie> !ntfs
<ubottu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<GinoMan> valorie: mount -t ntfs /dev/sda2 /media/windows/
<GinoMan> and other files like the clickpad driver (.deb) and the pdf about the xlib c library
<GinoMan> they work
<GinoMan> but as soon as you touch any files under /media/gino/LinuxFiles/gino/* you get Input/Output errors out the rear
<valorie> sorry, I know how to use the bot
<valorie> that's about it
<well_laid_lawn> GinoMan: have you tried checking a file in the mount with  file /path/to/file   ?
<GinoMan> not yet
<GinoMan> gimme a sec
<GinoMan> android-logo-creator.jpg: ERROR: cannot open `android-logo-creator.jpg' (Input/output error)
<sea4ever> How strange ginoman, maybe something is funny with the disk?
<sea4ever> The output of the 'mount' command shows that it is mounted rw, yes?
<GinoMan> hang on...
<GinoMan> the same partition works with other files on the same parition
<well_laid_lawn> try   ls -lh /path/to/file   and check size and owner
<sea4ever> How strange.
<sea4ever> Maybe that portion of your disk has bad sectors?
<sea4ever> That seems unlikely though.
<GinoMan> the directories read but not the files
<GinoMan> the files get Input/Output errors
<sea4ever> That's bizarre
<well_laid_lawn> what did ls -lh return?
<sea4ever> ^^ Do as well_laid_lawn says, but I think that you should umount the windows partition and do an ntfsfix <device name of partition> on it.
<sea4ever> Or fsck.ntfs devnameofpartition.
<GinoMan> ls: cannot access /media/windows/LinuxFiles/gino/android-logo-creator.jpg: Input/output error
<well_laid_lawn> k
<sea4ever> That's truly a bizarre error
<GinoMan> hang on, I used fix and now I'm gonna reboot a couple times
<sea4ever> couple times?
<sea4ever> You only need to reboot once..
<sea4ever> If at all
<Alik> 123qwe
<vpaulv_> :)
<robbiethe1st> Ok guys, I
<robbiethe1st> Ok guys, I have a LiveUSB install, which works. I'd like to remove the "try/install" boot screen(only live boot) and the other try/install screen during the boot process
<jorrik> hello everyone. i know i can use KDE's settings to create shortcuts to open various programs (eg i setup WINDOWS+SPACE to open a konsole connected to a screen session), but i was wondering how to avoid conflict with existing keyboard shortcuts.
<jorrik> is there a standard that's being used across KDE for shortcuts that need to work regardless of the window? eg ctrl+alt+? or something like that? i can sense that if i just make ctrl+d the shortcut to open dolphin it's going to cause issues with some programs, but how would i know in advance?
<GinoMan> ok... done
<GinoMan> windows fixed the filesystem, then installed servicepack 1
<GinoMan> all the files in /media/windows/LinuxFiles/gino/ are gone
<GinoMan> the directory structure is still there but the rest is gone
<GinoMan> I'm going to bed
<GinoMan> I'll try and figure this out tomorrow
<GinoMan> fml
<valorie> !shortcuts
<ubottu> Keyboard shortcuts can be set in System Settings -> Keyboard & Mouse. If your multimedia keys don't work with that, try the 'keytouch' package, explained at https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KDEMultimediaKeys - See !Keyboard for changing layouts.
<valorie> jorrik: ^^^
<_ven> hi everyone.plz tell me how to write a .desktop file  for dolphin file manager in kubuntu 11.04?How to use it to create a new option in right-click menu?
<Peace-> _ven:
<Peace-> _ven: are your here? well i will write anyway... it's pretty easy you could find a lots of example
<Peace-> _ven: this one http://kde-apps.org/content/show.php/AudioVideoinfo-qt?content=107335
<_ven> <Peace->:i m here.thnx for reply
<Peace-> but thre is even the tutorial on kde website
<_ven> Peace-:thanx. i wil go with tat also.
<Peace-> _ven: http://forum.kde.org/viewtopic.php?f=16&t=10667
<Peace-> _ven: btw i am nowardev :D
<_ven> Peace-:is tat ur real name?
<Peace-> yes
<_ven> nowardev:where r u from?
<Peace-> italy
<_ven> nowardev:i m from India.r u a student?
<szal> Peace-, _ven: please join #kubuntu-offtopic for chatting about this & that, this here is support only
<Peace-> szal: you right
<_ven> szal:oops i m sorry.its my first irc chat.
<_ven> nowardev:i went thro the link u provided.after typing commnd " ~/.kde4/share/kde4/services/ServiceMenus" i m getting as "no such file or directory exists"
<Peace-> _ven: mm?
<Peace-> _ven: copy  on $HOME/.kde/share/kde4/services
<Peace-> _ven: then to update the menus on dolphin ... close dolphin
<Peace-> _ven: and run kbuildsycoca4
<venu> nowardev:r u ther?
<venu> Hi everyone.plz tell me how to write a .desktop file and how to use it to create a new option in right-click menu?
<venu_> nowarmdev:r u ther?
<venu_> hi everyone.When i give this commnd "~/.kde4/share/kde/services/ServiceMenus" i wil get err as "no such file or directory".plz tell me wat to do?
<szal> venu_: check the path, you mixed something up
<venu_> szal: sorry. its "~/.kde4/share/kde4/services/ServiceMenus"
<TheLastProject> Am I getting colorblind or are colors slightly different in Firefox on my Kubuntu?...
<robbiethe1st> TheLastProject, colors /in the page/ or theme colors?
<TheLastProject> On the webpage
<TheLastProject> I know the font is different, but I believe the colors are different as well o-o
<robbiethe1st> Only thing I can think of is color-correction in your monitor
<robbiethe1st> and or driver
<TheLastProject> Not really complaining, but I hope to know if it's true or not or if I'm getting colorblind or so
<TheLastProject> Hmmm, possibly my ATI driver then
<robbiethe1st> If it
<robbiethe1st> Both Windows and Linux allow custom color profiles
<TheLastProject> I don't believe my monitor would have different correction on Linux and Windows
<robbiethe1st> If you had one set but not the other...
<TheLastProject> I have the default ones on both
<robbiethe1st> hm
<robbiethe1st> well, use the color-correction feature to "fix" it?
<TheLastProject> Hmmm, guess I should check into that o,o
<TheLastProject> But good to know this is possible
<TheLastProject> I'm not getting colorblind then :P
<TheLastProject> (Just weird to see someone type "my replies are in pink" on a forum when it is clearly purple)
<jchu> Question regarding kwin and opengl shaders
<jchu> Is a set of four "kwin(2390): Shaders are not supported" error messages after doing a kwin --replace with an ATI Radeon HD 9650 on Catalyst 11-8?
<jchu> *expected/normal
<BluesKaj> howdy folks
<sindopx> hi all
 * sindopx anak indo
<Taggnostr2> on my notebook I sometimes get a popup that says "wireless hardware disabled" immediately followed by "wireless hardware enabled", this might happen even a few times for minutes, or work fine for hours, do you know what could be the cause?
<Taggnostr2> the switch to turn wireless on/off has some problems, however the hardware gets disabled/enabled even if I'm not touching the pc at all, and once the problem went away for a while after a reboot
<Taggnostr2> also when it says "disabled" it always get enabled immediately, so I don't think it's switch going out of place
<Taggnostr2> the switch*
<genii-around> Taggnostr2: There are some internal wireless cards which are actually USB, like Realtek 8187 for instance. In those cases when the device is not being used for a period of time, the system puts it into auto-suspend
<Taggnostr2> genii-around, it happens even while I'm using it
<Taggnostr2> fwiw the light on the switch goes off too
<OerHeks> maybe it is not disabling your hardware, just lost connection ?
<genii-around> Taggnostr2: When it disconnects/reconnects, is there some message being added to dmesg output?
<Taggnostr2> the popup says "wireless hardware disabled", and I had the same problem with different connections
<Taggnostr2> genii-around, let me check
<Taggnostr2> there are some messages about high speed USB devices, not sure if they are related
<genii-around> Taggnostr2: Perhaps to pastebin
<Taggnostr2> genii-around, I selected "sleep" from the menu, and when I logged in again I saw the disabled/enabled message again, and in dmesg, after "restarting tasks... done"  there is: "ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): eth0: link is not ready" "usb 4-1: USB disconnect, address 12" "btusb_intr_complete: hci0 urb ffff.... failed to resubmit (19)"  then two more messages that says the same thing but with bulk instead of intr, "btusb_send_frame: hci0 urb fff... submission
<Taggnostr2> failed" "usb 4-1: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 13"
<Taggnostr2> the previous messages are similar, and the address keep increasing
<genii-around> Taggnostr2: Looks symptomatic of what I explained earlier, computer puts USB into suspend automatically and network goes out
<Taggnostr2> is there some place where I can set this and tell it to always keep it enabled?
<genii-around> Taggnostr2: It takes a bit of poking around to find what usb device it is usually, but after that you can set the autosuspend value to be 0 in the /etc/network/interfaces file as a post-up command for that adapter
<genii-around> Taggnostr2: In my box for instance, i have to do: post-up  echo 0 > /sys/bus/usb/devices/usb2/2-1/power/autosuspend    for my external usb network adapter for it to stay up
<Taggnostr2> in interfaces I only have the loopback
<Taggnostr2> before it used to work fine, just lately I started having this problem
<genii-around> Taggnostr2: Please use the pastebin to show results of the commands: lsusb    and: cat  /sys/bus/usb/devices/usb4/id*        ..according to your "usb 4-1: USB disconnect, address 12"  message the adapter should likely be on the usb4 bus. But we need make sure by finding the proper idProduct and idVendor codes for it in the usb4 directory and then comparing that to what lsusb tells us it should be
<genii-around> Apologies, work is calling me from my computer occasionally
<genii-around> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Taggnostr2> genii-around: http://paste.ubuntu.com/693169/
<Taggnostr2> now I restarted and it seems to work fine
<genii-around> Hm
<macer1> apachelogger: ping
<apachelogger> macer1: pong
<macer1> Hi apachelogger, I watched your video about Dragon Player 3, it is so cool :D Will it be default in KDE 4.8?
<apachelogger> nope
<apachelogger> 4.9 at best
<Taggnostr2> genii-around: http://paste.ubuntu.com/693174/
<macer1> apachelogger, on what kde version was this recorded?
<apachelogger> 4.6
<macer1> is it compatible with oneiric/kde 4.7.1? I want to try it :)
 * szal would rather be interested in KDE 4.7.1 packages for Natty ;)
 * OerHeks too
<apachelogger> macer1: feel free to, but don't expect any help :P
<apachelogger> macer1: you'll need phonon git qml branch, phonon-gsteramer git qml branch, and my scratch dragon git repo (all on git.kde.org)
<macer1> do you have a ppa?
<macer1> apachelogger, there is no ppa?
<apachelogger> nope
<macer1> I think I will move to KDE for ever
<macer1> GTK2 and 3 is just plain U G L Y
<apachelogger> lol
<apachelogger> :D
<macer1> :D
<macer1> unity 3D is so ugly compared to Unity 2D made in QML :(
<BluesKaj> macer1, it's a matter of taste , we don't encourage those kinds of statements ..even about windows :)
<macer1> BluesKaj, I know...but Qt have animations everywhere. This is the point.
<genii-around> Taggnostr2: Please try: sudo modprobe -r iwl3945 && sudo modprobe iwl3945 disable_hw_scan=1         ..and then see if the connection keeps dropping or is more stable
<BluesKaj> to me gnome has always been a bit too cartooney for my taste...if Qt wants to emulate gnome then i'll be looking at anew desktop env  real quick , macer1
<Taggnostr2> genii-around, FATAL: Module disable_hw_scan=1 not found.
<macer1> BluesKaj, what do you mean by that?
<BluesKaj> guess I should say if Qt devs start loading gnome / gtk looks into kde ...that's the best way I can express it
<szal> BluesKaj: ever seen KDE2 or early KDE3? ;)
<genii-around> Taggnostr2: OK. So: kdesudo kate /etc/modrobe.d/iwl3945.conf          and a line there: options iwl3945 disable_hw_scan=1                          then save, and: sudo modprobe iwl3945
<BluesKaj> yeah  szal ..I'd rather forget
<Taggnostr2> genii-around, the file doesn't exist, should I create it?
<BluesKaj> I've been with kubuntu since around 5.04/5.10 ...I've forgotten which , szal
<genii-around> Taggnostr2: Yes. The idea is that option will be used each time the module loads.
<Taggnostr2> genii-around, ok, I did the modprobe without errors, now I guess I'll have to wait and see if it gets better
 * szal has been on KDE since Knoppix 3.3 and early Kanotix releases (late 2003/early 2004)
<szal> BluesKaj: as for *buntu, I believe 5.10 (Breezy) was the first Kubuntu release
<genii-around> Taggnostr2: OK. Perhaps occasionally to dmesg|tail and see if it is still doing connect/disconnect
<Taggnostr2> genii-around, ok, thanks a lot in the meanwhile!
 * OerHeks is fresh since 11.04, and Unity is the 2nd best thing that happened to Kubuntu
<szal> BluesKaj: I had used 5.04 for a bit back then, and I used Ubuntu, indicating that Kubuntu wasn't there yet
<BluesKaj> szal, my first linux experience was knoppix as well , but it was the live cd which didn't recognize my hardware and then tried it on a 233mhz pc with 128mb ram that I rescued from the trash ,at work ..that'when I was able to concentrate on the linux experience
<szal> around that time too I remember trying FC1 and being totally appalled at Gnome
<BluesKaj> 5.04 with kde , if I remember right ...but let'snot turn this into some kind of pi**ing contest
<szal> heheh
<BluesKaj> but kde was rough looking , gnome was strange to me ...coming from windows 3.1 and '95\
<delight> I use network-manager-pptp-kde to log into a vpn. I would love to configure it in a way that only that i could still use my "real connection" for the internet and only the vpn-routers only for hosts in the vpn
<szal> then I had Kubuntu 7.04, but the PPA system wasn't invented yet & it was pretty tedious to get KDE updates
<delight> is that possible ?
<marquee_> hello! i got a question: I got a sandybridge mobile processor, and was wondering if I should get the 64 bit kubuntu or the x86 version?
<macer1> of course x64 marquee_  :)
<marquee_> are all the compatability issues fixed?
<marquee_> like for example, I was trying to get yahoo video/voice to work on my other laptop (also kubuntu), and it had issues with jasper saying that it was the wrong version
<marquee_> is it worth the 64bit upgrade?
<jmichaelx> marquee_: i have been using 64 bit for a few years now, and have had only very good experiences with 64 versus 32 bit... only exception being some annoyances with adobe flash
<DarthFrog> Annoyances with Adobe Flash are hardly limited to 64 bit!
<marquee_> ah for flash, I got that addon in firefox that fixes flash automatically
<marquee_> https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/flash-aid/
<marquee_> that fixed my flash probelm on my other laptop
<jmichaelx> marquee_: yea, there are a few possible remedies for the flash issues... it isn't a huge deal
<marquee_> the only issue i got left thats holding me back from installing 64bit on my new system
<marquee_> is that whole video chat thing on yahoo
<jmichaelx> yea, i have read about that addon, but have not used it yet
<marquee_> it works wonders, jmichaelx
<marquee_> do any of you guys use the yahoo messenger service?
<OerHeks> IA32-libs solves a lot of issues
<jmichaelx> what have you been using for yahoo video chat?
<jmichaelx> yea
<macer1> OerHeks, ia-32 is now deprecated.
<macer1> btw
<marquee_> what do you mean>? i use it to talk to my family
<marquee_> i tried to troubleshoot myself, some say its a kopete thing
<jmichaelx> marquee_: no, i mean what client have you been using in linux for yahoo video chat?
<marquee_> kopete+jasper
<jmichaelx> ahh, kopete... i have never gotten along very well with kopete
<macer1> From oneiric, there is no ia32-libs, I think you just install it by apt-get install libwhatever:i386 :D
<marquee_> what do you suggest?
<marquee_> macer1, everytime I try to do that, it says wrong version (i386, system: amd64
<marquee_> or somethign along those lines
<jmichaelx> marquee_: i would no know for sure.... there is gyachi (whether or not it is still being maintained, i don't know)... it could also be that empathy can do yahoo video chat, but i'm not sure
<macer1> marquee_,  that works in oneiric only
<marquee_> whats oneiric?
<macer1> !11.10
<ubottu> Ubuntu 11.10 (Oneiric Ocelot) will be the fifteenth release of Ubuntu.  Codename announcement here: http://www.markshuttleworth.com/?p=646 Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<macer1> I only say for future, there will no be ia32-libs in 11.10 ;)
<marquee_> ohhhhh the one coming out in a few weeks?
<marquee_> so definitely get the 64bit version...(well, sounds like they leave no choice in the matter lol)
<macer1> marass, yes
<macer1> yes and yes
<marquee_> k will do
<marquee_> thanks for all the info guys, i'm gonna get it
<marquee_> btw, I tried running yahoo messenger in wine as well
<marquee_> that lead to epic fail X.X
<marquee_> for my messenger needs, I've been stuck using skype
<marquee_> since video chat works fine in kopete for skype
<marquee_> but it would've been nice to get a working y-messenger
<marquee_> l8erz :)
<jmichaelx> marquee_: you should look into gyachi... it is not in the repos, but if you check the forums, you will likely be able to find a working .deb for it
<marquee_> cool I'll do that jmichaelx
<jmichaelx> marquee_: it is the closest thing to yahoo messenger that exists for linux
<marquee_> alright, will do
<BluesKaj> !multiarch
<marquee_> I'll be back if I run into anymore questions :P
<OerHeks> chromium has a plugin voor yahoo messenger, not an option ?
<marquee_> oerheks, u caught me as I was leaving :(
<jmichaelx> OerHeks: does it do video chat? chatrroms?
<jmichaelx> chatrooms*
<marquee_> but I tried it, it supports only text messaging
<marquee_> but not video chat
<marquee_> it has an invite to conference option, but the video chat is broken :/
<OerHeks> video i don't kno, you could check it > https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/hlbmghiihlelkhbccpinfjdfmeclcmfc?hc=search&hcp=main
<OerHeks> ah
<jmichaelx> gyachi usually works for video chat, and chatrooms... although the audio for the chatrooms usually doesn't work for me
<marquee_> anyways i gotta go, "I'll BE BACK!" :P
<jmichaelx> adios!
<marquee_> thanks for the info guys
<OerHeks> have fun
<BlaXpirit> There are many new projects around KDE desktop, but they are all moving so slowly: Muon, Telepathy, rekonq... I'm looking forward to using those, but they don't have enough functions (and I don't even know how to install Telepathy and what it actually is). Any news?
<BluesKaj> those of you interested in multiarch (multi architecture support ) https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MultiarchSpec
<BlaXpirit> for example, I get some weird error in Muon when refreshing, rekonq doesn't have pinned tabs and extension support (which has been promised over a year ago)
<chirag_d_gr8> how to reduce brightness of laptop?
<BlaXpirit> chirag_d_gr8: what's that laptop called?
<chirag_d_gr8> i have hhp pavi;ion g6 series laptop
<chirag_d_gr8> hp pavilion*
<BlaXpirit> Fn+F6  or Fn+Left
<chirag_d_gr8> nothing happened
<BlaXpirit> OK. Run this in terminal:
<BlaXpirit> lsmod | grep ^i915
<BlaXpirit> any output?
<chirag_d_gr8> yes
<BlaXpirit> ?
<chirag_d_gr8> a coloured i915
<BlaXpirit> O_o  coloured?
<chirag_d_gr8> and after few spaces 514985  2
<chirag_d_gr8> red coloured
<BlaXpirit> great. so you probably have integrated Intel graphics card, which doesn't have brightness support, just like me.
<chirag_d_gr8> i have ati dedicated graphic card :(
<BlaXpirit> ati??
<BlaXpirit> weird.
<chirag_d_gr8> and lspci shows ati 6470 too in vga adaptors
<BlaXpirit> umm ok. you may find this useful: http://askubuntu.com/questions/57236/
<BlaXpirit> you could try the things listed in the answer, or see my answer below if nothing works
<BlaXpirit> in the question* first
<BlaXpirit> sry.
<chirag_d_gr8> how to open this website? do i have to type this? open in new browser doesn't work
<doeladministrato> I didn't expect so many people connected... that's even better
<doeladministrato> I need help (obviously)
<BlaXpirit> chirag_d_gr8: this shouldn't be too hard to type:  askubuntu.com/q/57236
<doeladministrato> recently installed Kubuntu and looks great, but, I'm trying to have flash to see youtube
<doeladministrato> install skype
<doeladministrato> and install dropbox
<chirag_d_gr8> BlaXpirit: sry for such a stupid ques
<doeladministrato> seems like having the 64 version is trouble
<BlaXpirit> so try if any of these files exist: /etc/X11/xorg.conf , /proc/acpi/video/VGA/LCD/brightness ; and try this thing in terminal: xbacklight -set 4
<chirag_d_gr8> did not work :(
<BlaXpirit> do those files exist??
<BluesKaj> doeladministrato, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MultiarchSpec
<chirag_d_gr8> file does not exist
<BlaXpirit> chirag_d_gr8: last thing that might work:
<BlaXpirit> sudo setpci -s 00:02.0 F4.B=4
<doeladministrato> BluesKaj, thanks, will check that out and be back
<chirag_d_gr8> command not found
<BlaXpirit> does it say you can install it? if yes, do it.
<BlaXpirit> if nothing of the above works, we have 2 more difficult paths to try :(
<chirag_d_gr8> no it asked for nothing just handed me control for next command for execution
<BlaXpirit> strange
<chirag_d_gr8> life is not easy in linux :)
<BlaXpirit> chirag_d_gr8: OK, i just read that the fix i found also applies to some Radeon stuff
<BlaXpirit> i'm afraid you'll have to do this: http://askubuntu.com/q/57236#58088
<chirag_d_gr8> ok...
<BlaXpirit> if you encounter any problems, drop me a message.
<chirag_d_gr8> ok
<chirag_d_gr8> for 10 i set my brightness to 5
<chirag_d_gr8> but no change....
<BlaXpirit> what?
<chirag_d_gr8> i mean i reduced my brigghtness from 10 to 5 but i notice no change
<BlaXpirit> where? how?
<BlaXpirit> you haven't done the thin i sent a link to, have you?
<BlaXpirit> it takes some time o_o
<BlaXpirit> read carefully
<chirag_d_gr8> from the website u asked me to read, i followed a command
<BlaXpirit> just look at my answer at the very bottom
<chirag_d_gr8> i set my brightness from 10 to 5 but i notice no change....
<chirag_d_gr8> ok i do again
<BlaXpirit> it starts with "1. Install linux-kamal-mjgbacklight..."
<maco2> kamal? you sure it's not kernel?
<BlaXpirit> dunno, it seems like some patch to kernel
<BlaXpirit> worked well for me.
<chirag_d_gr8> i followed advice of the guy  posted just above that postwho
<BlaXpirit> no, no, it's not good. didn't work for me as well
<BlaXpirit> look at my own answer.. with 2 upvotes
<chirag_d_gr8> another thing before i have to leave and go to sleep, my core temperature is 62 celsius but in windows it is 50 celsius. is this normal?
<BlaXpirit> i don't think so :(
<BlaXpirit> i've got 48 or so
<chirag_d_gr8> will kubuntu burn my devices with 10 degree higher?
<BlaXpirit> stupid hp >_>
<chirag_d_gr8> :(
<chirag_d_gr8> so what is recommended for me? should i discontinue kubuntu to save my hardware?
<BlaXpirit> hey people, why don't you help this guy? i'm not really sure about this temperature stuff, got my own laptop just some weeks ago
<macer1> Windows is overheating my hardware until it shuts down. No problem with ubuntu :D
<BlaXpirit> well, i dunno. don't put the laptop on your lap......................
<BlaXpirit> sounds weird, huh
<chirag_d_gr8> i do not care about my lap :D, i care to make my laptop last longer
<BlaXpirit> no, no. lap blocks heat coming out of the laptop.
<chirag_d_gr8> ventilators are in the air so no problem
<chirag_d_gr8> moreover, even if i try to adjust brightness graphically, my brightness bar jumps back to maximum
<chirag_d_gr8> is this linux os bug?
<BlaXpirit> not "bug"
<BlaXpirit> just stupid vendors not providing drivers for linux.
<chirag_d_gr8> so is it possible to fix it?
<BlaXpirit> yes, possible, in the answer i wrote, and gave link to you.
<chirag_d_gr8> those **** hp guys say they do not support linux :(
<chirag_d_gr8> i check out that link
<BlaXpirit> well, i had lenovo, didnt work as well. new hardware, u know..
<BlaXpirit> doesn't overheat though.
<chirag_d_gr8> i bought this laptop to use linux only and my hard luck :(. so i have to bear with it or use other distros?
<BlaXpirit> i told u, the brightness can be fixed. about overheating, look somewhere around the internet, and maybe ask somewhere else.
<chirag_d_gr8> ok thx by the way
<DaemonFC> Oneiric broke the crap out of that indicator thingy :/
<DaemonFC> I think Kopete is the only thing that still uses it
<and1bm> hi, I just downloaded the kubuntu-10.04.3-desktop-amd64.iso from http://www.kubuntu.org/getkubuntu/download, but got a wrong md5sum, tried again and still the (same) wrong md5sum.
<genii-around> and1bm: Are you using the md5sums from https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes to compare against?
<OerHeks> did you use right numer ? > d3096f32c260baa9a2d474980aa6b851 *kubuntu-10.04.3-desktop-amd64.iso  look at the 3 in 10.04.3
<and1bm> I get 12194d48847543717d3b6856d8fb2914 but it should be d3096f32c260baa9a2d474980aa6b851
<and1bm> try wget http://releases.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/lucid/kubuntu-10.04.3-desktop-amd64.iso
<and1bm> md5sum kubuntu-10.04.3-desktop-amd64.iso
<OerHeks> how did you download it, dl or torrent ?
<and1bm> oh sorry I found the error: I checked the old iso, the new one kubuntu-10.04.3-desktop-amd64.iso.1 is fine. sorry!
<OerHeks> oh oke, continue
<and1bm> the first one must have been spoiled (downloaded with firefox) but the second one (wget) is fine. sorry for the noise.
<GinoMan> how do you change the permissions of a file that's owned by gino:gino and has "-r-xr--r--" permissions
<ArchangelSe7en> I suppose you're logged as "gino" ?
<GinoMan> yes
<GinoMan> and have access to the root account
<ArchangelSe7en> well right click , properties , permissions
<macer1> how can i switch to kde without exiting gnome
<macer1> i mean, exit gnome
<macer1> but without logout
<OerHeks> i think that switch is not possible ?
<GinoMan> .... it doesn't work
<GinoMan> # chmod 777 -r /home/gino/.gvfs doesn't work.... root can do anything though
<GinoMan> is there a user more root than root
<OerHeks> you try to resolve an encrypted home ?
<DarthFrog> Superroot? :-)
<DarthFrog> GinoMan:  Look around, see if you see someone with a big red "S" on his chest. :-)
<mutley89> GinoMan: chmod 777 -r isn't
<mutley89> GinoMan: chmod 777 -r isn't an option according to man page. -R for recursive
<genii-around> macer1: Might want to look into xnest
<macer1> genii-around, ?
<genii-around> macer1: With xnest, you can run an entirely different desktop environment inside of a window on your current desktop.
<dennister> anyone know how to do a low-level format of a drive?
<dennister> I think the drive is still intact and usable, but the partition table and everything else is toast
<genii-around> dennister: There might be some low level format routine for it on the Ultimate Boot CD , depending on manufacturer
<dennister> genii-around: hi pal! long time no chat
<dennister> genii-around: can we pm about this prob? it has a history and I don't know if it's worth any more trouble
<OerHeks> huh ?
<Pici> BarkingFish: should be good now.  Next time feel free to call !ops or drop into #ubuntu-ops :)
<BarkingFish> Thanks Pici - will do.
<GTRsdk> how do I run a kubuntu oem install?
<GTRsdk> f4 then oem, I think...
<anon> *
<ghittsum> 22?//=]/
<ghittsum> zzzzzzz*
<BarkingFish> Does anyone know how I turn off those annoying little popup thingies which appear when I hover on something open in my Task manager?
<BarkingFish> I've searched for everything obvious, and can't seem to find them anywhere, tooltips or whatever they're called.  I want them off because they keep sticking open - I hover on something, the popup appears, but doesn't go away when I move my mouse off.
<GTRsdk> BarkingFish: can you kill the process or remove the applet?
<BarkingFish> No.
<BarkingFish> They're windows from apps which I have open GTRsdk - I don't need the popups telling me what they are, I know what I opened :)
#kubuntu 2011-09-20
<mase_work> morn all, i have 2 nics in this box and i have added a new wired conenction to the plasma nm widget ( via manage connections )
<mase_work> for my eth0
<mase_work> however when i click on the connection in the plama widget it does nothing
<mase_work> and ifconfig eth0 shows it has no ip address
<mase_work> it's configured for addresses only dhcp in my network management configuration
<mase_work> the plasma widget also shows my 2 interfaces as unmanaged
<mase_work> can anyone help me to get eth0 'managed' and using the new connection
<indystor1> hey all--- just installed kubuntu and I love it!! so many more features than Gnome...!!! :)
<mase_work> indystor1: well one of the main features of gnome is the lack of features :)
<mase_work> so if features is what you want then it's not surprising your enjoying kde
<mase_work> but welcome!
<indystor1> :) haha--- yeah, it was extremely annoying not to even be able to dock my buddy list to the side of the screen on gnome! lol...
<indystor1> kde runs slower but I don't care, I can have it do what I want it to do! :)
<CoJaBo> kde ftw
<indystor1> so when does the next LTS version of kubuntu come out? I can't wait to install that bad boy...!!!
<Lithos84> indystor1: Next LTS will be 12.04 (April 2012).
<[Relic]> not very LTS if the world ends 8 months later
<CoJaBo> LOL
<mase_work> can't you just change the calendar ? =)
<[Relic]> don't have my stone carving tools
<CoJaBo> "Support period: UNTIL RAPTURE"
<[Relic]> I want my logitech g300 to work already :(
<semitones> for the alt-f2 thing, can you configure that to search for files as well as open applications
<semitones> because right now it doesn't find files which i can locate myself
<FloodBotK1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<semitones> also where can I configure the taskbar to my liking? I don't see it in system settings
<claydoh> semitones: right click on the taskbar to configure
<semitones> oh thanks -- i couldn't before, too many windows
<claydoh> yeah that gets in the way :)
<semitones> is there a way to change the minimized windows to just icons instead of icons and words?
<claydoh> semitones: iirc there is an alternative taskbar called fancytasks or something similar
<claydoh> the taskbar is just a widget on the panel, so you can delete it, move it, put a different one there
<claydoh> there are probably others you can install
<claydoh> I think fancytasks can be configured to do what you want bit have not used it myself
<semitones> oh cool, thanks claydoh, i'll try it
<trueg> moin
<trueg> Are there kde 4.7.1 updates for Kubuntu 11.4 somewhere? (asked here: https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=281600#c7)
<ubottu> KDE bug 281600 in general "nepomuk crash" [Crash,Unconfirmed]
<faLUCE> hi. apt-get autoremove lists too many thing... is there a possibility that something is broken in my packages?
<well_laid_lawn> whatdo you call too many and how long have you been installing/removing things?
<well_laid_lawn> s/td/ /
<well_laid_lawn> regex fail
<trueg> who knows about kde-runtime updates in kubuntu?
<amichair> is kde 4.7.1 planned to be backported to Natty?
<venu> hi every1.I wnt to create a new option in my kubuntu right-click menu by using a .desktop file.Plz tell me wat shld i write in .desktop file.
<chirag_d_gr8> hello. Is anyone having problem of too much core temperature while using kubuntu 11.04?
<chirag_d_gr8> i am unable to adjust screen brightness graphically because brightness bar jumps back to 100%. Is there any command that can execute that operation?
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<FloodBotK1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<hakim> salam
<OerHeks> !ops something wrong again with floodbots ?
<ubottu> OerHeks: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<hyper_ch> 1.6GB updates for oneirich :)
<OerHeks> hyper_ch, possible, wait for beta2 @ thursday 22nd,
<hyper_ch> OerHeks: why?
<OerHeks> beta2 is incl these updates
<hyper_ch> and I'd still have to download them... so?
<hyper_ch> OerHeks: I'm not sure what the wait for the 22nd would be good for
<OerHeks> if you want to test it today, oke, but beta1 is at it's end, so i am not surprized it has 1,5 Gb updates
<hyper_ch> and the update to beta2 is minimal
<hyper_ch> I need new cups drivers
<hyper_ch> s/drivers/libs/
<ahox> Hi, are there KDE 4.7.1 packages available for 11.04?
<hyper_ch> ahox: they are, through the kubuntu team backport ppa I think
<OerHeks> ahoy, no, 4.7.0 is in backports
<hyper_ch> oh... well
<ahox> ah, so its not just me, because according to kde.org they are, however, kubuntu.org does not mention them
<OerHeks> i am not sure, it ever will ..
<OerHeks> correct.
<OerHeks> 4.7.1 is available in oneiric, but is in beta & not stable yet.
<hyper_ch> what improvements does 4.7.1 bring?
<ahox> hyper_ch: Have a look at http://www.kde.org/announcements/changelogs/changelog4_7_0to4_7_1.php
<OerHeks> i am still on natty+backports, i wait till thursday for beta2 to come out
<hyper_ch> yeah, also using natty+backports but in the process of upgrading
<trueg> maybe now: Are there kde 4.7.1 updates for Kubuntu 11.4 somewhere? (asked here: https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=281600#c7)
<ubottu> KDE bug 281600 in general "nepomuk crash" [Crash,Unconfirmed]
<BoomerBile_Lapto> xfire for kubuntu?
<BoomerBile_Lapto> never mind... gfire ;)
<hyper_ch> oh, I notice oneiric comes with a 3.0 kernel :)
<hyper_ch> also, in 5 1/2 years we reach "z"... what comes afterwards?
<BluesKaj> A1  ?
<hyper_ch> hmmm, name an adjective or animal that starts with A1
<BluesKaj> well, he's gotta change that silly naming after animals habit
<hyper_ch> BluesKaj: :)
<hyper_ch> it's been over 5 years now for me since I replaced Windows as Desktop :)
<BluesKaj> hyper_ch, yes, same here , altho wife still insists on windows
<BluesKaj> on her pc
<hyper_ch> windows has it's place.. just not in my heart anymore ;)
<TheLastProject> Q_Q
<TheLastProject> LibreOffice why don't you want to work? Q_Q
<hyper_ch> TheLastProject: it works
<hyper_ch> but then, I'm using the LO ppa
<TheLastProject> I can't get it working =/
<TheLastProject> The one that came along with Kubuntu was old
<TheLastProject> And now I got the new one but that's a bit problematic =/
<TheLastProject> Going to try to remove everything with synaptic =/
<hyper_ch> TheLastProject: you're on natty?
<TheLastProject> Kubuntu 11.04, forgot the name =/
<hyper_ch> the one linked on my repogen site works just fine for natty http://repogen.simplylinux.ch
<hyper_ch> except the info popups are almost black on black
<hyper_ch> but that is already reported
<TheLastProject> If I choose the Netherlands will it use Dutch lists?
<TheLastProject> Because I prefer English o,o
<hyper_ch> no, it's for the mirrors to use
<TheLastProject> Ah, okay
<hyper_ch> and that's only important for the main repos
<hyper_ch> for the ubuntu main repos
<hyper_ch> just select 11.04
<hyper_ch> then check the libreoffice PPA
<hyper_ch> and add the result to your sources.list
<hyper_ch> and also get the gpg key
<Pici> If you use add-apt-repository, it will get the PPA's key at the same time.
<TheLastProject> gpg key? x.x
<hyper_ch> Pici: maybe I should add that to my generator
<TheLastProject> Okay, still can't open ACCDB files =/
<TheLastProject> Must be doing something wrong =/
<hyper_ch> what are accdb files?
<TheLastProject> Access Database
<hyper_ch> don't know
<dhq> hey ! i need help when ever i transfer files from one drice to another my pc hangs any idea why
<dhq> *drive
<ubuntu_> hello!
<BoomerBile_Lapto> anyone here using pidgin?
<macer1> !anyone | BoomerBile_Lapto
<ubottu> BoomerBile_Lapto: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<BoomerBile_Lapto> i'm having problems with pidgin... i think... i can see all of my contacts, but when i open a chat to one of them... the window to chat in is blank... and i can't type in it or see what they type
<BoomerBile_Lapto> on closing the window, i'm asked for confirmation to close it and there are no buttons to press
<macer1> what ubuntu version?
<BoomerBile_Lapto> 11.04
<BoomerBile_Lapto> also, i can't close the email notification
<BoomerBile_Lapto> nor use any of the pull down menus
<BoomerBile_Lapto> it doesn't start out this way, only after about 40 seconds of use or so, it starts happening until i close and open it
<BoomerBile_Lapto> with killall -9 pidgin
<BoomerBile_Lapto> thought it was kde effects... it's not
<BoomerBile_Lapto> kde effects off, same thing happens
<BoomerBile_Lapto> could be the gfire plugin, or xmmp, i don't normally use those... disabled the accounts for a try
<BoomerBile_Lapto> nope... pidgin is not working correctly... any ideas?
<mr-rich> BoomerBile_Lapto: kununtu?
<mr-rich> BoomerBile_Lapto: what is your uptime?
<ssfdre38> mr-rich, do you know what kubuntu is?
<mr-rich> ssfdre38: fatfingered ... sorry
<hakim> ladsk
<jamil_1> Hi all, my kubuntu system is not shutting down. I am on latest kubuntu
<mr-rich> jamil_1: not shutting down how? Any error messages? HD light blinking? need more info ...
<waveydave> howdy, recently built a pc using amd a8-3850 and, having read that ubuntu 11.10 should work out of the box with the llano gpu due to more recent kernel/mesa but being a kubuntu user, i'm trying to install kubuntu 11.10 to the crucial m4 ssd
<waveydave> however, on booting from cd i get a message about the cd-rom not being mounted
<waveydave> trying the install from a usb key does get as far as partitioning but none of my drives are listed
<waveydave> motherboard is asus f1a75-v pro
<waveydave> anyone aware of any issues with these boards?
<waveydave> then the main point, if i plug the ssd into another sata port using a different sata controller (the board has 2) i can get as far as the package install, which then stalls part way through
<waveydave> couldn't find anything on forums about this
<waveydave> using the 'alternate' install, btw
<waveydave> largest uk telecoms provider/isp provides terrible routers - who'd have thunk it?
<iDanielSan> Hey, does anyone of use CairoDock ?
<shane2peru> anyone know of skype dialing app?  I know there are a few, for example jpilot offers a plugin to dial out to skype, is there anything more universal?
<marvimoto> hi
<marvimoto> is there someone who can help me to get my m-audio delta audiophile 2496 working with kubuntu
<marvimoto> is there someone who can help me to get my m-audio delta audiophile 2496 working with kubuntu
<BluesKaj> odd that that you should ask marvimoto , I've just been looking into those cards for my Media_Server pc
<marvimoto> did you get this card work?
<BluesKaj> marvimoto, I haven't bought one yet , but according to synaptic the card needs the madfuload firmware download to work with alsa
<BluesKaj> marxjohnson, check in your package manager
<BluesKaj> type m-audio and you'll sees several optional apps
<BluesKaj> MarkB1, I just found that the ALSA GUI control tool for Envy24 (ice1712) soundcards is called Mudita24 and is preferred for you card
<BluesKaj> sorry marxjohnson , MarkB1 , the guy I was helping left right afte he asked me a followup question, I assumed he wa still here
<giantpune> hi.  doesnt anybody know how if kde/kubuntu has a way to change the behavior for the current working directory when starting a program?  with ubuntu, when i start a program, and it writes any file to the CWD, that file will end up in the same folder as the executable.  in KDE, when the same program is run, it writes that file into $HOME/Documents
<giantpune> so, i want to change it so that when i browse to a program in dolphin and double click on it, the program will start up and its CWD will be the directory from which i ran it
<bline> giantpune: did u get my last message?
<giantpune> no
<bline> giantpune: just tested it with alt-f2 and browsing with dolphin, both write the file in Documents. maybe the program u are running is calling chdir()
<FloodBotK1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<giantpune> bline, it is not.  it is a program that i wrote myself using Qt.  when i run the program on ubuntu, windows, and OSx they all 3 write the file to the path from where i run the program
<giantpune> it is only on KDE where it puts the file in documents
<bline> i just wrote a 3 line perl script to test
<bline> this is a fresh install of kubuntu
<giantpune> maybe it is a Qt bug then?
<bline> could be a feature :)
<giantpune> i noticed also that strictly Qt programs will spit out a bunch of warnings when running with KDE
<bline> as much as i love qt, haven't done enough work with it to help
<bline> giantpune: maybe you could make the path a config option or just do the chdir($HOME/Documents) yourself
<bline> i think it's bad practice to depend on the directory the OS puts you in for writting files
<marquee_> if I want to update everything except kopete (I am using an earlier version), could I use the line sudo apt-get update && !kopete
<marquee_> ?
<OerHeks> !pinning
<ubottu> pinning is an advanced feature that APT can use to prefer particular packages over others. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<OerHeks> marquee_, see pinning
<marquee_> will do thank you
<marquee_> what a strange name for it though lol why'd they call it pinning rofl
<bline> like you pin a window so it stays
<marquee_> oh
<OerHeks> marquee_, did you try the ppa version ?? https://launchpad.net/~pali/+archive/kopete
<marquee_> nope i'll look into that as well
<LINKSWORD2> Hello all.
<LINKSWORD2> So check this out. K3B isn't coming up as an option to rip my audio CD's.
<marquee_> well the thing is that I don't want to update kopete, not update it from a different source
<marquee_> but thanks anyways oer
<LINKSWORD2> I restore audio from tapes and burn them to CD's as a small business. And I'm stuck on trying to get my own CD ripped back to my system.
<kwyjibo_> hello. i just installed kubuntu 11.04, but I'm having real difficulty finding where to change to 12h clock format. can someone help?
<kwyjibo_> the clock widget has preferences, but none of them appear to affect 12h/24h format
<LINKSWORD2> kwyjibo_:  It's an ongoing glitch.
<LINKSWORD2> I've wanted to switch over to 24h format, but it's... beefed.
<kwyjibo_> oh
<kwyjibo_> has it been going on for a long time?
<LINKSWORD2> I got back into Linux systems with Kubuntu 9.04. It's been that way since I got in.
<kwyjibo_> any workaround?
<LINKSWORD2> None that I know of.
<kwyjibo_> :(
<kwyjibo_> there's no command line that could do it? or maybe a config file i could edit?
<LINKSWORD2> It's possible, but I haven't found it.
<LINKSWORD2> I've asked others in this chatroom about it, and had no luck.
<LINKSWORD2> So if you figure it out, I invite you to come back and let me know how.
<adwait_neo> how can i download vlc for kubuntu?
<Pici> adwait_neo: sudo apt-get install vlc
<adwait_neo> <Pici> Thanks a ton :)
<FloodBotK1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<sluckxz> join #XBMC
<sluckxz> woops
<Unit193> I would, but I sadly don't have XBMC or anything that can hook up to the TV ;)
<sluckxz> lol.  i got some decent hardware and dropped directv over the air or internet only now.
<BluesKaj> Unit193,you don't need vbmc ..vlc works very well as a player , a decent graphics card connected to your monitor style or flatscreen hdtv and you're in business
<BluesKaj> err xbmc
<OerHeks> maybe offtopic, my mom saw tv comming, now she can broadcast her own :-D
<BarkingFish> can anyone tell me how to downgrade firefox please - I need to go back to firefox 3.x or 4.x
<BarkingFish> I need  plugin on firefox which isn't compatible with 6.x or 5.x
#kubuntu 2011-09-21
<OerHeks> BarkingFish, i am not sure it helps > http://releases.mozilla.org/pub/mozilla.org/firefox/releases/3.6.22/
<OerHeks> uninstall firefox complete and try the old 3.6 stable ?
<OerHeks> after that, you should use pinning, and you have no security updates :(
<BarkingFish> ok, will do.
<BarkingFish> Checked that site OerHeks - I don't want to compile it :)  I remember someone telling me a month or so back, how to downgrade and pin it - but I can't recall how and where from.
<BarkingFish> There is another version available somewhere within Kubuntu for download, possibly a backport I think
<ssfdre38> hey what the kernal for 11.10?
<Axlin> ssfdre38: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/OneiricOcelot/TechnicalOverview/Beta1#Ubuntu_Kernel
<SubCool> could someone asist with XBMC?
<SubCool> :)
<SubCool> im having a Repo issue..
<SubCool> got it-
<SubCool> whom ever gives me shit about posting the same q in 3 rooms at once.
<SubCool> dont bother me again.
<IdleOne> SubCool: Please mind your language :)
<jdm> what is a good gui ssh client for kubuntu?
<guerrilha> hello, i have a recent instlal of kubuntu 10.04, and i have my 3g modem connected, but on net work manager applet the mobile broadband is greyed out. what should i do?
<Lithos84> guerrilha: Install "usb-modeswitch", reboot and try again.
<guerrilha> ok
<g-note__> C
<g-note__> L
<dan_l> Riddle me this:   my gmail plasmoid has stopped working.  And the similar softwares (gmail checker, googsystray) also do not work.
<dan_l> Why on earth would this be?
<Unit193> KindOne: Welcome back ;)
<KindOne> Unit193, your nick looks familure :P
<Unit193> KindOne: Just had to welcome you back to the land of the crazy, funny with all your other /parts ;)
<chalcedony>  my husband has a bunch of drives (on ubuntu 10.10), i need to move files from my computer (ubuntu 11.04) to his. i can see in nautilus where they need to go, but how can i specify the path for ssh? or is there an easier way to get them there?
<well_laid_lawn> there's sshcp
<Anubis> hi ! i have this problem: i upgraded the kernel and i uninstalled my nvidia drivers and rebooted. now i cant see anything on my display except some black vertical stripes on a white background. how can i fix this problem ? ( 11.04)
<Anubis> those stripes are in console
<skidzo> hi
<skidzo> I have a question:
<skidzo> linux-headers-2.6.38-11-generic (2.6.38-11.50) wird eingerichtet ...; Examining /etc/kernel/header_postinst.d.; run-parts: executing /etc/kernel/header_postinst.d/dkms 2.6.38-11-generic /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.38-11-generic;  * dkms: running auto installation service for kernel 2.6.38-11-generic
<skidzo>  *       blcr (0.8.2)...                                                 [fail]
<skidzo> what is this blcr fail meaning
<skidzo> ?
<skidzo> There is also a bug report on this: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/blcr/+bug/700036
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 700036 in blcr (Ubuntu) "package blcr-dkms 0.8.2-15ubuntu1 failed to install/upgrade: blcr kernel module failed to build - error: ‘struct signal_struct’ has no member named ‘count’" [High,In progress]
<floown> hello
<floown> please, where are stored logs for Quassel?
<well_laid_lawn> floown: probably in the hidden folder in your home dir
<floown> well_laid_lawn: I have search in ~/.kde
<well_laid_lawn> floown: .config/quassel-irc.org/quassel-storage.sqlite
<well_laid_lawn> how unfreindly is that...
<sorush20> hi my sata drives are not detected.. any ideas?
<well_laid_lawn> you'll need a sqlite browser it seems
<sorush20> I have ide at the moment.. and the bios detects the sata drives but not in kubuntu I can't see them..
<floown> well_laid_lawn: oops, so I can not search a term in a discussion?
<floown> ah ok
<floown> a sqlite browser…
<well_laid_lawn> sorush20: using a pci sata card?
<sorush20> well_laid_lawn: no on board.. sata chip
<sorush20> motherboard is asus a8v-x
<well_laid_lawn> sorush20: if you are ok in the terminal grep dmesg for sda then
<well_laid_lawn> dmesg | grep -i sda
<sorush20> well_laid_lawn: http://pastebin.com/fCfmkNF4
<well_laid_lawn> that says that sda3 is ext4 and mounted - I guess the first two partitions are not linux?
<sorush20> http://pastebin.com/u7xvC1BF
<sorush20> well_laid_lawn: I have a sata dvdrw and sata hdd that are not detected..
<well_laid_lawn> in a terminal run mount
<sorush20> although they are detected in bios
<sorush20> here is the mount http://pastebin.com/CsLawB7Z
<well_laid_lawn> sorry there are mount errors with sda3
<sorush20> well_laid_lawn: what would you suggest
<well_laid_lawn> you have 3 scsi disks mounted with various partitions
<well_laid_lawn>  /dev/sdc1 on /media/060A8B433F2B0A36
<well_laid_lawn> what's in that directory
<well_laid_lawn>  /dev/sda1 on /media/D6DC98B4DC98907B is another directory to check
<well_laid_lawn> I wonder what he found...
<alvin> Quassel logs? The backlog is in the database, but the normal logs are in /var/run/quassel (I think)
<BluesKaj> hiyas all
<sorush20> hello again..
<well_laid_lawn> I wonder what he found...
<alvin> Can't look up the default. My Quassel setup is pretty custom.
<sorush20> this is the solution I'm trying to implement..
<sorush20> http://mylinuxramblings.wordpress.com/2010/02/04/linux-hell-via-southbridge-vt8251-sata-ii-controller/
<sorush20> but I can't find the menu.lst
<well_laid_lawn> sorush20: it'll be grub.cfg now
<sorush20> well_laid_lawn: I am looking at the solution in the link above , there is a solution for grub 2 but I'm not confident;...
<sorush20> can you help me figure out how to adapt the script for editing the grub.cfg
<well_laid_lawn> one min
<well_laid_lawn> sorush20: you add pci=nomsi to the end of the kernel line like it says
<well_laid_lawn> tho you should add it in /etc/default/grub
<well_laid_lawn> and reload grub
<well_laid_lawn> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<sorush20> well_laid_lawn: just watned to say thanks.. give me your paypal email so I can send you some money
<well_laid_lawn> heh no need sorush20 :)
<sorush20> well_laid_lawn: okay buddy... have a good day..
<well_laid_lawn> I do it for the love
<well_laid_lawn> cheers
<kaim_> humm
<dnivra> hello. I have a HP pavilion dm4 laptop and I am trying to install Kubuntu 11.04 64bit on it. I get the following error -> http://paste.ubuntu.com/694432/. Could someone tell me what is wrong?
<dashavoo> dnivra: did you check the cd burnt correctly?
<dashavoo> with a checksum, or otherwise?
<dnivra> dashavoo: running a "check disc for defects"
<dnivra> as for the iso, i've used the iso successfully in the past so I doubt it could be a checksum issue?
<dashavoo> dnivra: my gut reaction would be that it didn't burn correctly. That would certainly be the simplest explanation.
<dnivra> right. I'll try burning again then. if anyone has any other leads, do let me know.
<dnivra> thanks dashavoo!
<dashavoo> dnivra: don't thank me unless it works ;)
<dashavoo> good luck
<dnivra> thanks! i hope it works :)
<lovre> hi
<lovre> i have a problem with wireless connection on my kubuntu. I have a connection but it reports only 1MBps, instead of 54Mbps.. Any ideas to fix this?
<lloowen> Hello all! Is there a way to install Kubuntu using the cli only? Like a netinstall. I don't want to use the netinstall option as it downloads and installs the latest Kubuntu version. I am trying to install 10.04
<Lithos84> lloowen: There's a Minimal CD for 10.04: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<lloowen> Lithos84: Thanks.
<Lithos84> lloowen: You're welcome.
<MMlosh> Hi! I have noticed I have  .config directory in my "/" in quite fresh 10.11-immediately-upgraded-to-11.04 kubuntu
<MMlosh> it houses single Trolltech.conf file
<dashavoo> MMlosh: what of it?
<dashavoo> oh
<dashavoo> in "/", now I see
<MMlosh> yes.. in ROOT dir
<MMlosh> I am sure that nothing QT-related should be run as root...  and probably with mis-setup home..  any other explanation?
<dashavoo> MMlosh: I just checked. So do I in 11.10.
<dashavoo> I have no idea why though
<dashavoo> I would never have noticed it if you hadn't mentioned it
<MMlosh> I was migrating onto another computer and ran  diff -r --brief between new and old root
<dashavoo> it is there since installation
<MMlosh> and it popped up.. I would not notice it normally
<dashavoo> very strange, but probably no harm
<MMlosh> almost sure it's not harmful.. but it should not be there... and the thing that created needs fixing
<MMlosh> last time I tried to register on kubuntu bugtracker, I never got a confirmation mail... and filled the bug agains ubuntu...   I can't this time
<dashavoo> MMlosh: true
<MMlosh> dashavoo, can you file a bug?
<dashavoo> MMlosh: I would, if I could figure out where ;)
<MMlosh> yes.. that's hard to find
<MMlosh> dashavoo, https://bugs.kde.org/   google does not know the answer.. guessing the domain name is way easier
<MMlosh> damin....
<MMlosh> *damn.. that's KDE's bugtracker..
<dashavoo> I have to go, I will look later
<MMlosh> cya
<MMlosh> dashavoo,  I found out, that my former harddisk had /.kde too
<marquee_> hello, I made a very dumb mistake and while testing out random network setups, ran apt-get remove network-manager
<dashavoo> marquee_: that was silly ;)
<marquee_> did that remove all the libraries and dependents too?
<dashavoo> things that depend on it, probably, things it depends on, probably not
<dashavoo> either way, you can just install it back again
<marquee_> ya, i was just gonna download it and install it
<BluesKaj> marquee_, have you rebooted since , if not just reinstall
<marquee_> but I didn't know if I had to get the libraries and stuff it depended on too :/
<marquee_> I have stuff on there that would take a while to backup on external (
<dashavoo> marquee_: get it via apt, it will sort it out for you
<marquee_> my c doesn't have too much room left)
<BluesKaj> no, it just tales out the app, everything else is left behind
<marquee_> dash, I don't have internet access lol
<BluesKaj> takes
<marquee_> k cool
<marquee_> thanks Blues
<dashavoo> marquee_: do you use a wired or a wireless connection? And it is "dashavoo", not "dash"
<marquee_> well im gonna go install now thanks for the help every1
<BluesKaj> marquee_, ethernet or wfi , ?
<marquee_> sorry dashavoo, and I use a wireless connection
<slipp3d> marquee_, would it be to hard to plug it in ?
<marquee_> actually it would involve taking the whole machine outside the building to get it wired in, slipp3d
<dashavoo> marquee_: is it an old, or a new installation?
<slipp3d> okay that would be rough ...
<dashavoo> i.e. is there any chance the package is still in the apt-cache?
<marquee_> latest, 11.10
<marquee_> but its been there a while now, I just always upgrade
<marquee_> I doubt its still there
<marquee_> actually, no chance
<dashavoo> have you tried doing apt-get install network-manager?
<marquee_> unless, it reloads it into the cache with every upgrade?
<BluesKaj> how are you chatting with us ?
<marquee_> yes
<BluesKaj> how
<marquee_> using windows
<slipp3d> i'm sure that you could get it up and running konsole
<slipp3d> did you try ... sudo ifup wlan0
<marquee_> haven't tried that, slipp3d. I was just going to d/l it from here http://packages.ubuntu.com/natty/net/network-manager
<slipp3d> the connection info should still be in kwallet
<marquee_> right now
<slipp3d> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WiFiHowTo
<marquee_> and install it from flashdrive later
<slipp3d> that would work as well
<slipp3d> but if you can get the wifi card up and running with out network manager you could then just install it with out doing the flashdrive dance
<marquee_> i was really just asking if that was all I'd need to download to get it up and running again, otherwise, I would have to download the other libraries from http://packages.ubuntu.com/natty/net/
<dashavoo> marquee_: well if it isn't enough, you will know when you try to install it
<marquee_> I'll try sudo ifup wlan0 and be able to get back to you guys in a couple of hours...can't really test it right now
<marquee_> yea, i was hoping to get everything right now
<slipp3d> marquee_, also check into that link abit ... if you have wpa you will need to use the switches that are on that page
<marquee_> cuz I don't wanna keep going back and forth :/ its all good though, I deserve it :(
<marquee_> k I'll try to gather more info off google about it, thanks for the link slipp3d
<slipp3d> np marquee_ i hope that it helps
<marquee_> XD me too :)
<marquee_> ciao
<lovre> im connected to LAN with other computers that use Windows, but when i go to network/samba, i dont see any of them, i just get the message: Unable to find any workgroups in your local network. This might be caused by an enabled firewall. But i dont know of any firewall installed. Any idea?
<slipp3d> lovre ... i would guess that the firewall on the windows computers are turned on
<bmcage> hi,
<bmcage> network upgrade of kubuntu to 11.10?
<bmcage> wiki page does not say it..
<bmcage> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NattyUpgrades/Kubuntu
<OerHeks> kubuntu 11.10 is in beta now, if you want the development upgrade use -d ?
<bmcage> with apt-get you mean I suppose
<Pici> with do-release-upgrade
<bmcage> that wiki page is linked to from https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OneiricUpgrades
<bmcage> ok, reading the man page, thanks
<OerHeks> To upgrade from Ubuntu 11.04 on a desktop system, press Alt+F2 and type in "update-manager -d" (without the quotes) into the command box. Update Manager should open up and tell you: New distribution release '11.10' is available
<OerHeks> support for oneiric beta in #Ubuntu+1
<bmcage> ok, will do, still updating 11.04 to latest updates.
<Guest76502> Anyone willing to help
<jimmy51_> kubuntu 11.04.  i'm having trouble where after a day or so of use my machine gets in a weird state.  clicking on apps to launch doesn't work.
<jimmy51_> i get the bouncing icon and progress circle in the task bar, but the app doesn't launch
<genii-around> Guest76502: Best to just state the issue you need help with, if there are error messages or so on, mention those as well. Someone may take up an answer for you.
<jimmy51_> .... until i close another app, that is.
<jimmy51_> for example, if it's in that state, i can click to launch dolphin and firefox.  i get the bouncing icon but they don't launch.  if i then close whatever other apps i have open, firefox and dolphin pop up afterwards.
<Guest76502> After installing KDE4.7 on 11.04 I get the "KWallet is not available" message whenever I try to send mail in Kmail,  and I have to write password again. Sorry for bad English;)
<jimmy51_> it's like apps are blocking other apps from launching
<genii-around> jimmy51_: Perhaps there is no room in memory, or nonexistent/small swap partition
<jimmy51_> genii-around: how can i check that?  this is an i7-860 with 8GB of DDR3
<Guest76502> I did search some forums, and saw a lot of people haveing the same problem but no answer
<BarkingFish> Guest76502: Please open kmail, go to the top of the screen and click Settings, then Configure KMail in the dropdown list which appears
<BarkingFish> When the window opens, click on Accounts on the left side, click the account you want to alter in the middle, then click Modify on the right.
<Guest76502> Did it
<BarkingFish> You've done this already?
<genii-around> jimmy51_: Please pastebin results of the commands: sudo fdisk -l   and: df -h and: grep swap /etc/fstab and: vmstat -a
<Guest76502> Yes, but I didn't change anything, I wait for your suggestions
<BarkingFish> Looks like I'm having problems too now...  I just went to store my pop password again, and I get a little box up which says - "There have been repeated failed attempts to access a Wallet.  An application may be misbehaving."
<BarkingFish> It looks like kwallet has disabled itself
<BarkingFish> Guest76502, I'm going to check my end and see what is going on. I'm having issues myself now.
<Guest76502> Same thing happens to me
<Guest76502> But kwallet is working, and everything else is OK except Kmail
<BarkingFish> I've figured how to sort mine, I've just deleted my wallet and I'll start a fresh one.
<BarkingFish> Guest76502, Do you have a lot stored in your current wallet?
<BarkingFish> If not, it might be wise to try deleting your current wallet and creating a new one.
<Guest76502> Not much
<BarkingFish> Ok, try this then.  CTRL+F2, type kwallet and you should see the kwallet manager in the dropdown, click it please :)
<Guest76502> how to delete it, I've tried uninstaling and instaling it already
<BarkingFish> I'm just getting to that!
<BarkingFish> when the kwallet manager opens, you'll have 2 windows, one on the left has your wallet in it, the other is for modifying the wallet if you open it.
<BarkingFish> I want you to right click on your wallet in the left window, and select delete. You'll be asked to confirm if you want to. Just confirm and it's gone.
<dtcrshr> can anyone help me? my wired connection shows "unnmanaged" on the network app
<Guest76502> deleted
<BarkingFish> dtcrshr, is the Enable networking box underneath it ticked?
<BarkingFish> Guest76502, great. Now go to File, left click and select new wallet.
<dtcrshr> yes
<BarkingFish> Guest76502, when it asks you for a name, type KDEWallet
<Guest76502> Should I use the same name as before or something else
<dtcrshr> i can use the wireless though
<genii-around> dtcrshr: Does result of: grep managed /etc/NetworkManager/NetworkManager.conf         show: managed=false   or:managed=true
<Guest76502> You're always step ahead, thanks
<BarkingFish> Guest76502, Right - here's what you do next.  When you have the new wallet, set the password on it, and ok it.
<Guest76502> done
<BarkingFish> Right, now in the first window (where the picture of the wallet is) click Settings, and click "Configure Wallet"
<Guest76502> done
<BarkingFish> In the middle of the window, you see Automatic Wallet Selection - Go to there, tick the box marked "Different wallet for local passwords" - then select KDEWallet from the dropdown unless it's already there
<Guest76502> done
<BarkingFish> now apply it, OK it, and you're done.
<dtcrshr> genii-around, looking
<BarkingFish> You can close the wallet manager now, Guest76502
<Guest76502> back in a minute
<BarkingFish> ok
<Guest76502> No use, happens again
<Guest76502> There have been repeated failed attempts to gain access to a wallet. An application may be misbehaving.
<BarkingFish> hm
<BarkingFish> now for me, that warning has gone on completion of what I just lead you through.
<BarkingFish> Anyone else here able to pick up and figure out what might be going on here?  I've just done the same as I just took Guest76502 through, and my kwallet is working now
<Guest76502> I'll try it again
<dtcrshr> genii-around, here in my pc its /etc/NetworkManager/nm-system-settings.conf
<dtcrshr> and managed is set to false
<dtcrshr> ill change to true, lets see
<lloowen_> Hello all. I have a live cd of Kubuntu 10.04. Is there a way I can install this using the cli only? I don't have a monitor for my pc just an old TV. If I can install it using the cli, then I can install nvidia and hey presto! I cannot get the nvidia driver to work on the latest kubuntu :(
<dtcrshr> thanks genii-around
<dtcrshr> other question. i came from gnome,  used to synaptic to manage my apps. what application do you suggest to manage applications?
<BluesKaj> dtcrshr, synaptic works well on kde too ...I use it
<dtcrshr> hmm yes. its already installed I see.. thers this kpackageedit
<BluesKaj> muon has picked up some bugs and I'm not happu witht the way it's working
<BluesKaj> err happy with
<winut> still?
<jimmy51_> genii-around: sorry.. got busy.  here are the results of those commands:  http://pastebin.com/jcphupN9
<genii-around> jimmy51_: Apologies on lag, work. Everything in your paste indicates that you have plenty of virtual memory, swap space, and hard drive space.
<jimmy51_> genii-around: i have rebooted in the last few hours though... maybe i should check those again when i get the symptom back
<genii-around> jimmy51_: Yes, not a bad idea.
<genii-around> At least the vmstat
<gueltig> test
<dtcrshr> Can anyone help me install language packs? iv installed language-selector-qt and language-selector as asked in the country and region system settings
<dtcrshr> ans if i choose install new language, it pops a box "the language support is not installed completely"
<dtcrshr> i choose install, and on the next box i choose my language, but it always fails
<dtcrshr> any special trick to use 3g modems in kubuntu?
<huhlig> question. I am trying to access a folder from a normal user and I am getting permission denied. Both users are members of the user group and the permissions for all files ar ug+rw and all files have the proper <user>:users ownership
<huhlig> what am I doing wrong
<gomiboy> huhlig: all dirs in the path needs g+x iirc
<faichele_> huhlig: Does the folder itself have the "x" permission set?
<dashavoo> I installed bogofilter and spamassassin, and suddenly kmail (or one of those) started duplicating spam instead of filtering it, any suggestion?
<Jarock> huhu
<Jarock> Hat jemand auch das Problem das er bei "Kubuntu 11.04" beim "KpackageKit" die "Vorab veröffentlichte Aktualisierungen"nicht mehr "abwählen kann"?
<PhilRod> !de | Jarock
<ubottu> Jarock: In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<Jarock> thanks :-)
#kubuntu 2011-09-22
<sandino> any is here ?
<Lithos84> sandino: Not any, many :)
<sandino> man please help
<sandino> terminal not work
<sandino> full virus here
<Lithos84> sandino: It is unlikely a virus, but, what happened?
<sandino> cant install nothing
<sandino> "sudo: aptitude: command not found "
<sandino> cant install themes
<Lithos84> try "sudo apt-get install"
<Lithos84> !virus | sandino
<ubottu> sandino: Antivirus is something you don't need on !Linux. except where files are then passed to windows computers (perhaps using samba), See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<Kingh3mp> Hey guys, I'm having problems finding the capacity settings for the trashbin.
<SIR_Taco> Kingh3mp: do you have the wastebin as a plasmoid/widget on your desktop or taskbar?
<Kingh3mp> Yes
<SIR_Taco> Kingh3mp: If you right-click on the wastebin and select "Wastebin Settings" you should be able to change the amount of space it uses
<Kingh3mp> I've found that. Now to my second problem.
<Kingh3mp> No matter whatsize I allow, Dolphin keeps warning me that the trashbin is "full" which it isn't.
<Kingh3mp> And tells me to clean it up manually.
<SIR_Taco> what version of KDE?
<SIR_Taco> and how do you know that you haven't hit the limit?
<kingh3mp> KDE4. And I know because I set the trashcan to 90% of its capacity.
<kingh3mp> Oops. I think I accidentally closed the chat.
<kingh3mp> Anyway, I'm using KDE4.
<kingh3mp> And I know I haven't hit the limit because I set it to 90% capacity.
<kingh3mp> Is there an easy way to re-format removable media?
<Axlin> To manually empty the trash (be sure to type this exactly): rm -rf ~/.local/share/Trash/*
<SIR_Taco> kingh3mp: if you set the wastebin to be 90% of your free-space.... that's not good
<kingh3mp> Thanks.
<kingh3mp> Changed that.
<kingh3mp> Trashbin is empty now.
<kingh3mp> Now. Is there an easy way to re-format a removable media device?
<Axlin> You can use KDE Partition Manager to do that. sudo apt-get install partitionmanager
<Axlin> Assuming it isn't already installed. I'm not sure if it is or not.
<kingh3mp> Thanks, Axlin
<kingh3mp> Can't install that at the moment. KPackage Manager is downloading updates.
<kingh3mp> this hp is slow im planing on replacing the 2 half gig ram with 1 gig sticks. is it worth it ?
<kingh3mp> brb need 2 restart
<LINKSWORD2> I think I scared him off. :/
<SIR_Taco> LINKSWORD2: I have a few times... so don't worry :P
<LINKSWORD2> lol
<LINKSWORD2> Maybe you scared him off, then?
<SIR_Taco> If he keeps coming back, I can't really say I scared him off..... however if he doesn't come back this time... then it's all on you haha
<LINKSWORD2> Don't make me eat you, Taco.
<kingh3mp> im back
<LINKSWORD2> Ahhhh!
<SIR_Taco> LINKSWORD2:  you're off the hook I guess haa
<kingh3mp> dont make me kick u
<kingh3mp> anyhow  like i said im thinking on kicking up the ram on my hp its a single core 1.7 ghz
<SIR_Taco> laptop? desktop?
<kingh3mp> only has a gig of ram total i was looking at 2 1 gig sticks
<kingh3mp> laptop
<LINKSWORD2> You're talking about upgrading RAM, and at the same time, shifting discussion over to the processor speed...
 * LINKSWORD2 facepalms.*
<SIR_Taco> kingh3mp: what are you trying to do exactly?
<moetunes> more ram is alwaye better
<moetunes> s/ye/ys/
<kingh3mp> up the ram from 2 half gig stix to  2 i gig sticks to try to speed it up
<SIR_Taco> kingh3mp: you *may* see a slight speed up... but likely not much unless you deal with ram intensive tasks
<kingh3mp> ?
<kingh3mp> wat is ram intensive tasks
<kingh3mp> btw link im add
<SIR_Taco> A database, 3D rendering, movie editing, etc
<LINKSWORD2> I've checked into the system process manager and noticed that the system does use a lot of its RAM.
<LINKSWORD2> It could also use a processor upgrade, possibly, but I think the best option is to either upgrade RAM, or scrap the system and get a better one.
<LINKSWORD2> For the time being, upgrading components is more cost-effective.
<SIR_Taco> LINKSWORD2: I guess it depends on how much the ram costs?
<LINKSWORD2> About $20 each.
<LINKSWORD2> And I can also find a working battery upgrade for dirt-cheap. :P
<kingh3mp> ya the battery is shot half hour life
<SIR_Taco> Just saying that you might see some speed-up, but it wont knock you over and thing "holy crap! this is awesome!"
<kingh3mp> no i kno
<kingh3mp> i need to get my desk top idea rolling but i live a mobile life
<SIR_Taco> ok... lets take a step back here...
<SIR_Taco> what do you know about RAM?
 * LINKSWORD2 Facepalms.*
<kingh3mp> little i took several base classes in highschool
<LINKSWORD2> SIR_Taco: , we may have to explain that very thoroughly....
<SIR_Taco> ok...
<SIR_Taco> kingh3mp: here's a very quick and dirty idea of what happens in your computer....
<kingh3mp> ok
 * LINKSWORD2 Epic Facepalm!*
 * kingh3mp hits head on wall BEGONE EVIL THOUGHTS ! *
 * LINKSWORD2 drags kingh3mp's mind out of the gutter.*
<SIR_Taco> When you open a program, it is (or part of it, that's an advanced subject) loaded into RAM. Why? because RAM takes micro seconds to get information from and a hard-drive takes milliseconds...
<kingh3mp> ok im starting to remember
<LINKSWORD2> RAM stands for "Random Access Memory" and it's designed to be quick and effective short-term memory. It determines the speed at which a system is able to run applications.
<LINKSWORD2> That's only a partial explanation, though. And I don't want to get into a 3-hour in-depth discussion. :/
<kingh3mp> as far as my desk top idea its back burner untill i find a home atm i live were ever i roam including under linkswords bed
<SIR_Taco> If your RAM fills up and/or the files have been sitting idle in RAM for a long time (depending on the OS), your OS will likely send it to the page-swap/file so that it's not taking up space in RAM
 * LINKSWORD2 lights kingh3mp's shoes on fire.*
 * kingh3mp kicks linksword*
<LINKSWORD2> SIR_Taco:  kingh3mp and I both run Kubuntu 11.04 with KDE 4.
<SIR_Taco> LINKSWORD2: the part about "determines the speed at which a system is able to run applications." is not entirely true
<LINKSWORD2> *Head-desk.*
<SIR_Taco> ok... I'm going to make the assumption that the two of you play WoW?
<LINKSWORD2> .... Absolutely not. I despise it.
<SIR_Taco> that shoots that anology in the foot...
<LINKSWORD2> lol
<kingh3mp> lol
<LINKSWORD2> OK, so that analogy relates to games.
<SIR_Taco> Yea it was going to
<LINKSWORD2> We both have LinCity-NG installed. lol
<kingh3mp> i watch vidioes and play tons of games
<LINKSWORD2> I'm not nearly as game-addicted as I used to be....
<SIR_Taco> forget it
<LINKSWORD2> Forget what? :P
<SIR_Taco> exactly
<kingh3mp> should i go with a newer la;ptop
<SIR_Taco> kingh3mp: it depends on what you want to do with it
<kingh3mp> or try to revive this 2005 hp
<LINKSWORD2> We want to kill Windows and install Kubuntu on it... lol
<kingh3mp> i like games videoes and i keep in touch with family aside from reserching car stuff
<SIR_Taco> kingh3mp: ok, so what's your issue with the laptop now?
<kingh3mp> slow
<SIR_Taco> slow how?
<kingh3mp> every thing even jams playing solitare
<LINKSWORD2> ! SIR_Taco May I query?
<ubottu> LINKSWORD2: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<SIR_Taco> sure
 * LINKSWORD2 dies.*
<SIR_Taco> I think LINKSWORD2 and kingh3mp should add 'TT' to the end of their names from now on...
<SIR_Taco> ;)
<kingh3mp> why
<LINKSWORD2> Good question. lol
<SIR_Taco> TT = "Taco Tormentor" :P
 * LINKSWORD2 Facepalms.*
<kingh3mp> lol
<kingh3mp> gonna go
<kingh3mp> bye
<Hitcher> Hello, i am trying to install Ubuntu on an old laptop running a sempron 1.2 with 512 ram.... I keep getting a fail message thatr the install could not continue due to an unrecoverable error.... any suggestions
<SIR_Taco> Hitcher: which version of Kubuntu/Ubuntu?
<Hitcher> 11.04
<SIR_Taco> Hitcher: are you sure the hard drive is ok?
<Hitcher> I am aty the install screen and I have turned off the raid opt
<Hitcher> yes...
<Hitcher> I will run the disk checker just to make sure
<SIR_Taco> and are you sure the ram is ok?
<Hitcher> it has been running the xp for a number of years
<Hitcher> Just gave daughter new laptop, so I thought I would try to put new life in thise old one
<SIR_Taco> did it give you a specific error?
<Hitcher> ok no errors found
<exavir> hi
<exavir> I'm new
<exavir> I have a Q about Kubuntu
<exavir> Can anyone help me?
<exavir> No one????????????
<exavir> What a great IRC
<exavir> :|
<ikonia> you need to ask the question
<ikonia> then people will know if they can help you
<exavir> Ok
<exavir> I installed Kubuntu using Wubi
<ikonia> I can't help you
<exavir> but my kubuntu doesn't recogonize my wireless card
<exavir> How can i fix it?
<ikonia> no idea, I don't support wubi
<TeslaTony> For some irritating reason my laptop will inform me that my battery has reached a low level, then hibernate. I have it set to hibernate at 5%, but sometimes will do it at over 50%. Any known fixes?
<exavir> Tnx
<ikonia> TeslaTony: does your battery need conditioning /
<TeslaTony> Ikonia: Not that I am aware of. I get pretty good life out of a full charge, and Windows gives me zero issues with it.
<ikonia> TeslaTony: sounds like linux isn't properly supporting your power managment features, it's not that uncommon
<TeslaTony> ikonia: Yeah. I've had previous issues with getting correct readings on the battery level, though I'm surprised that would still be an issue with this laptop
<ikonia> why are you surprised by the current laptop ?
<TeslaTony> HP Mini 110. Fairly common laptop, and from my understanding, HP is rather open-source friendly
<ikonia> TeslaTony: they are, and it's a fair assumption, the issue is sometimes the bios stuff which isn't made by them lets them down
<TeslaTony> ikonia: I need to check, but there's a good chance the motherboard is made by Asus, which is also very open-source friendly. Maybe my next laptop needs to be a Dell preloaded with Ubuntu...
<ikonia> TeslaTony: dell is no better/worse being honest
<ikonia> TeslaTony: I'm just looking into that HP model now
<TeslaTony> ikonia: Idle thought, really, though I'd imagine something preloaded with Ubuntu would actually work pretty well with it. My reasonable assumptions will be the death of me.
<ikonia> TeslaTony: nope
<ikonia> TeslaTony: it "should" but doesn't most dells ship with things like broadcoms etc, that have problems
<ikonia> TeslaTony: some dell builds are actually modified ubuntu builds oto
<ikonia> too
<student> алё
<student> вова
<student_> ХУЙ
<student> Как дела?
<student_> Хуёво
<student> ясно
<student_> Трон по кайфу
<student__> лохпидр
<student_> КАКАШКА
<student> лолка )
<student_> Училка нормальная!
<student> дааааа....)
<student__> пидр
<student__> серега
<FloodBotK1> student__: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<student_> хуй
<student> ЫЫ
<TeslaTony> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<student_> привнт всем
<student__> Тема 1.1 Основные понятия и определения
<student__> Цель изучения темы
<student__> Усвоение основных понятий теории баз данных и развитие навыков оперирования определениями.
<FloodBotK1> student__: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<rek> hi lol
<rek> where's kevin' ?
<well_laid_lawn> is that like where's waldo?
<Tm_T> rek: hi, welcome to the support channel of Kubuntu
<TheLastProject> Hmmm... why is the KPackageKit update manager asking me to update nvidia-common when I am using an ATI graphic card and the official Catalyst drivers, and no NVIDIA card/driver? o-o
<James147> TheLastProject: because you had it installed (for what ever reason) and kpackagekit just upgrades stuff, dosnt also check to see if you still need the program
<TheLastProject> Wonder how I ended up installing it =/
<James147> TheLastProject: shouldnt matter much... if X is working then its likly not doing anything... should be safe to remove
<TheLastProject> Hmmm, yeah
<TheLastProject> It works without any issue
<TheLastProject> Guess I'll remove it :P
<trueg> hi
<trueg> Are there KDE 4.7.1 packages for Kubuntu 11.4?
<James147> trueg: http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.7
<sfuhrmann> Hello all, how can I remove packages and holding dependencies?
<TheLastProject> Open your package manager (KPackageKit by default on Kubuntu, located in your Application Launcher (that's start menu for ex-Windows users) under "Computer"), type in the package name and click search
<TheLastProject> Then move your mouse over the package you want to remove and click the "Remove" icon, followed by "Apply"
<TheLastProject> If there are any dependencies it doesn't need anymore it should remove them as well, if I am right
<TheLastProject> Though I may be mistaking
<TheLastProject> sudo apt-get autoclean (I believe) should help if it doesn't
<dashavoo> Morning
<dashavoo> *Afternoon
<alkisg> Hi, I'm not seeing smileys in quassel/oneiric, is that normal?
 * alkisg uses quassel for the first time...
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<nikolay> lkdfs
<nikolay> hello world
<amichair> So... will kde 4.7.1 be backported to Natty anytime soon?
<nokia> hi every1.suddenly the 'a' char button in my keyboard has stopped workin.It is not hardware prob bcoz its workin fine in win7 os.plz tell me how reset my keyboard?
<BluesKaj> kmenu>computersystem settings>input devices
<BluesKaj> nokia, ^
<TheLastProject> I hate it when stuff sometimes works and sometimes doesn't work >_>
<nokia> BluesKaj: can u plz tell me wat i hav to change in input devices.I set everythin to default but stil its not workin
<OerHeks> nokia if other keys do work, your 'a'  is broken
<nokia> OerHeks:no ther is no hardware prob,bcoz its workin fine in win7 os, besides its not workin even if i connect external keyboard also
<BluesKaj> nokia, look for your KB maker in the drop down and see if various model settings work
<BluesKaj> on the hardware tab
<rcmaehl> \o/ Kubuntu is using under 300mb of RAM
<Geburah> Hello
<BluesKaj> bbl
<shane2peru> keyboard shortcuts?  Does anyone know of a way to press a keyboard combo of keys and have the date automagically inserted in any document?  I know there must be a way to do that.
<OerHeks> after update flash 10.3.183.10, my chromium askes for ... update 10.3.183.10 :( what do i need to do to get this right ?
<OerHeks> why is chromium so bad ?
<OerHeks> all i can find is about chrome, not chromium, is it so bad even google hides results ?
<shane2peru> lol, not sure, I use Chrome, as I got tired of the fun 'n' games with Chromium
<OerHeks> i just installed chrome, still no video
<OerHeks> :(
<OerHeks> i try the windows way, maybe reboot does the trick
<OerHeks> nice, even firefox does not have the flash plugin update ..
<OerHeks> bad, very bad update :(
<OerHeks> any help to get flash back working again ? chromium or chrome or firefox ?
<OerHeks> flash aid does not exist in Kubuntu ...
<genii-around> !info flashplugin-installer
<ubottu> flashplugin-installer (source: flashplugin-nonfree): Adobe Flash Player plugin installer. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 10.3.183.10ubuntu0.11.04.1 (natty), package size 8 kB, installed size 184 kB (Only available for i386 amd64 lpia)
<OerHeks> i know, but even firefox does give an error ...
<genii-around> OerHeks: Did you install it from the package manager, or off Adobes site?
<OerHeks> packagemanager update
<OerHeks> just installed chrome, it should have flash inside it, somehow
<BluesKaj> then flash will be on chrome, OerHeks
<BluesKaj> I like chromium a lot but it's failure to have have adjustable toolbar and bookmarkbar fonts has me using FF :(
<OerHeks> try to reinstall tru software centre, firefox does not even shot it in about:plugins, verry odd
<OerHeks> c/shot/show
<genii-around> OerHeks: What says the result of command: update-alternatives --list firefox-flashplugin
<OerHeks> i just ran flash-aid in forefox, that is working now, now testing chrome
<OerHeks> odd, should everybody needs flash-aid to correct this issue ?
<OerHeks> chrome works now too :(
<OerHeks> your command gives me: update-alternatives: error: no alternatives for firefox-flashplugin.
<genii-around> Hm
<OerHeks> lost my recent bookmarks over this flash-thingy:(
<BluesKaj> how could flash plugin remove bookmarks
<BluesKaj> OerHeks, if you have FF on another machine witht same bookmarks , just resync FF
<OerHeks> just had the old from 5-22-2011, now i understand why a bookmark backup script is so nice
<OerHeks> i deleted chromium to resolve this flash issue, so bookmarks with it
<BluesKaj> OerHeks, if you just uninstalled , you can re-install and migrate the bookmarks from chrome to FF
<OerHeks> yes, i know, but my default browser used to be chromium, i didn't een start firefox untill today
<BluesKaj> http://support.mozilla.com/en-US/kb/Importing%20bookmarks%20from%20Google%20Chrome
<BluesKaj> OerHeks, ^
<OerHeks> bookmarks i really miss are about the BEAST script, and the dev to fix it
<OerHeks> ehm yes, handy, but they are gone now, and never been in FF
<OerHeks> (bookmarks)
<BluesKaj> you can still import frome chrome , just install chrome again , it will retain your old bookmarks from the conf files left ]behind
<BluesKaj> BBIAB ...
<Approximator> Gentlemen, I have a question about Wayland in Kubuntu. does somebody know when?
<FloodBotK1> Hannspree: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<david__> hi
<david__> i can't adjust my backlight
<david__> please help me
<winut> has it worked before?
<david__> i can't watch in my display
<david__> no i use kubuntu first time
<david__> i have acer notebook
<winut> does it work on windows?
<david__> yes
<david__> i never had a linux here on this laptop
<winut> seems like an bios/acpi feature
<winut> maybe your missing the correct method from your dsdt?
<winut> what is the model?
<david__> i adjust brightness by fn key + arrow left or right
<david__> g
<david__> acer aspire 5742g
<winut> g model what? lol
<winut> ah, ok, thanks
<david__> lol numlock xD
<david__> i put the another monitor in my laptop because i can't watch in lcd display of notebook
<david__> ;x
<winut> maybe look here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1649384
<david__> ok
<winut> cant see any joy here, maybe its a bios issue?
<david__> no i think it's not bios
<david__> no option in bios about graphics
<david__> i have here nvidia graphic card and integrated intel graphichs
<david__> i think this computer use the integrated graphich hardware for default
<winut> if you could extract your dsdt and fix the graphics brightness there and override the dsdt using grub, maybe it would work OOTB?
<david__> oh, i don't know what is it
<david__> ;x
<winut> i had a look at your bios dsdt table and it has methods like BRTS, _BCM etc so it should work. maybe there is no driver support yet. is it a new laptop?
<david__> yes it's new
<david__> i bought it few months ago
<winut> its possible that the brightness control this was badly implemented ort just non standard. ok makes sense. also looked here http://www.mail-archive.com/platform-driver-x86@vger.kernel.org/msg02389.html
<winut> seems like you might have to wait for anew kernel
<david__> oh...
<david__> i don't see the xorg file
<david__> in kubuntu
<david__> where is it ?
<winut> a lot of manufacturers are lazy towards linux support and implement dodgy code in their bios, expecting windows to fix all, which it normally does
<winut> so you have 2 choices, wait for linux developers to fix everything or fix it yourself in the dsdt etc
<david__> i will try that dsdt but i don't know how to use it...
<winut> however, that is not easy for most users. you can refer to the acpi specs if your seriously interested in doing so
<winut> another link for another distro, mint on this issue -> http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-newbie-8/unable-to-adjust-brightness-on-my-laptop-876826/
<david__> ok thanks for helping me
<genii-around> david__: Is module acer-wmi loading?
<david__> no
<david__> i have some notifications
<david__> about that
<david__> acer wmi not loaded etc...
<genii-around> david__: Perhaps to add acer-wmi into /etc/initramfs-tools/modules, sudo update-initramfs -u  and see if it makes a difference next boot
<genii-around> That is if: modprobe -l | grep acer       shows you have that module available
<MTPrower> Hiya awesome fun peeps
<MTPrower> Is there anyone here?
<kot> жд
<MTPrower> hiya kot
<kot> ))))
<kot> как дрова установить
<biohazard_77> hallo
<rodriesp> Hello
<adwait_sharma> I have recently downloaded Kubuntu. Can someone suggest me any good irc client for it?
<mark__> anybody here?
<adwait_sharma> mark__:yes
* apachelogger changed the topic of #kubuntu to: Official Kubuntu support | Kubuntu 11.04 http://www.kubuntu.org/news/11.04-release, upgrade with https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NattyUpgrades/Kubuntu | FAQ: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/FAQ | Pastes: http://paste.kde.org | Chat in #kubuntu-offtopic | Guidelines: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/IRC/Guidelines | Beta 2 released: http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kubuntu-1110-beta-2-released
<shaun_> hello everyone.  =]
<shaun_> is it possible to remove gnome so i can use kde only?  or is that not advised....
<winut> you could probably do it from command line quite easily
<sea4ever> I think there's a program called 'switchdesk' that would let you switch between gnome and kde
<winut> you just need to know what to uninstall and install
<sea4ever> Oh no sorry, no switchdesk
<winut> ii might be easier just to do a clean install of kubuntu and keep your current home folder in tact
<winut> however, when my dad did this, he can no longer get the gnome-keyring to start automatically at login, which he needs for evolution
<winut> do you keep your home folder on a separate partition?
<winut> does anyone know how to setup gnome keyring to kick in at kde login? thanks
<mina> hi
<mina> i'm new to linux where i can find social  chat rooms here ?
#kubuntu 2011-09-23
<rodriesp> hey, what happens that i can't find common image of Kubuntu 11.10 Beta 2, I can only download the optimized for Mac only
<macer1> rodriesp, download dvd version then
<macer1> or daily build cd
<rodriesp> ahh, ok
<rodriesp> daily build is beta 2?
<Unit193> rodriesp: Check the topic
<Unit193> http://cdimages.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/11.10/beta-2/
<rodriesp> ok
<Ibis> In windows, if I wanted to add manually add Kubuntu to boot option, how would the command appear?
<winut> i found dailies to be a bit risque on buntu distros myself! but maybe just a couple of bad eggs?
<jogdish> hi, anyone tested out either of the betas for 11.10?
<winut> yeah, 11.10 was good with synaptic, not muon
<jogdish> winut:  mm was looking foward to muon, pity. Is it any better than 11.04 that i always found a little slower than 10.10 for booting. Any big changes?
<macer1> jogdish, hello 11.10 betatester here :D
<macer1> muon is not that bad
<jogdish> macer1:  hey, just a fan here, looking foward to this release, Kubuntu being getting very strong in recent, overall how is it?
<macer1> jogdish, I have KDE && Unity && gnome-shell
<macer1> KDE is working very good :)
<macer1> but some small bugs are really annoying...
<salty> how do i fix the mbr on my hardrive?
<jogdish> macer1:  unity as bad as everyone says, or it like KDE4.0 was , basically give it time?
<macer1> unity works now really good, lenses i.e. for gwibber and music are very cool :)
<macer1> However I think it was looking better in 11.04
<macer1> the bad thing about unity is lack of animations like in KDE/Qt apps, and no kinetic scrooling like in Unity 2D in QML
<jogdish> macer1: have you tried Kopete, any big chagnes or has telepaty finnally come?
<macer1> jogdish, I haven't been using KDE much before the 4.7 release, I am using Kopete with Jabber and it works with no problems. I don't checked if it is using telepathy backend now.
<jogdish> macer1: cool thanks for all the info
<macer1> Unity is a really good idea, but I hate that Unity 2D version in QML looks better...
<macer1> :<
<macer1> and have animations
<g0rs> Hi , does anybody use evolution email client?
<winut> what is the question?
<winut> my dad does
<macer1> !anyone | g0rs
<ubottu> g0rs: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<g0rs> winut: do you know how to enable pgp in evolution, have you done that?
<winut> kgpg
<g0rs> thanks ubottu
<g0rs> !gq
<ubottu> Are you sure your question allows us to help you? Please read http://www.sabi.co.uk/Notes/linuxHelpAsk.html to understand how to ask a 'better' question.
<g0rs> !poll
<ubottu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<winut> do you have that installed?
<g0rs> winut: yes i have evolution installed and am using it. I have to enable pgp in int. I downloaded a few plugins and am trying to integrate them with evolution
<winut> g0rs: so you can get kgpg working but not with the expected behaviour?
<g0rs> winut: I have pgp keys to add to a repository so that evoluation can decrypt emails by looking up the pgp key associated with an email address
<g0rs> winut: i have seamonkey and gpa
<g0rs> winut: i have to install kgpg if you say so
<winut> well i know that kgpg works well with evolution afaik
<winut> no harm in trying, its kde specific as well
<winut> not that evolution is :-(
<g0rs> winut: I like gnome more than kde.. it is more simplisitic and if you use it many times,.. you'd probably prefer gnome over kde
<winut> until gnome 3, maybe
<g0rs> winut: you might also make gnome look like apple lapotops  with a few tweaks.
<winut> but i like a distro that doesn't crash every couple of minutes
<g0rs> winut: debian never crashes, i swear
<winut> and i cant love unity for the left hand menu arthritis system
<g0rs> what is left menu arhiritis system ?
<g0rs> somebody injured my body and jaws too . i have some problem . I hope it wont be serious.
<winut> well if they stick with the current unity configuration, i wont be using it
<winut> if you could bring the taskbar to the bottom of the screen, i could handle it
<g0rs> winut: they are many nutcases who like to injure people so that the healthcare industry would benefit
<winut> :-)
<g0rs> winut: the healthcare , pharma industries are big brothers in amerika
<winut> well its certainly not free over there
<g0rs> winut: it is a highly unethical greedy  industry
<winut> also the asymmetry of left hand taskbar seems awful to me on unity, thats why the bottom is best imo :-)
<g0rs> winut: lof of people are on anti depressants for false reasons becaues big pharma wants them to be hooked onto medication.
<winut> i will test 11.10 to see if its stable at least
<winut> and they are also stupid enough to take it all!
<winut> you cant outsource the blame fully
<g0rs> winut: yes they are even though they think they are smart. some are helpless after stress
<winut> some people don't have common sense either
<g0rs> winut: true, most are influenced by media , tv, doctors
<winut> i would rather the average intelligence increased than the number of pushers decreased
<g0rs> winut: what do you mean?
<winut> i mean sense to see what they can and cant fix themselves
<g0rs> winut: I tend to see that some people are obsessed with fixing others and these people have lot of authority, power and influence. In a way they may try to help.
<g0rs> winut: the health care industry was kinda against me for some reason :(
<winut> ok, so you got doped?
<g0rs> winut: i was under mind controlling drugs of big bro
<ssfdre38> hey how can i have env LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib/libv4l/v4l1compat.so skype run in the background?
<DarthFrog> ssfdre38: Stick it in /etc/rc.local  or in ~/.bash_profile.
<DarthFrog> ssfdre38: Or write a script for ~/.kde/Autostart that launches skype and do your LD_PRELOAD beforehand.
<ssfdre38> i needed preloaded before hand for my webcam to work
<LINKSWORD2> Yo everybody. I've got a question about Amarok?
 * LINKSWORD2 farts.*
<LINKSWORD2> Wow. Am I the only one alive here?
<DarthFrog> We've all been assimilated.  Resistance was futile.
<kingh3mp> im having trouble puting music on my jump drive thrugh amrock wat do i do ?
<kingh3mp> if i cant transfer my music with lenux im going back to windows
<kingh3mp> media player 11 was my base knowlege it was easy to use quick build lists to put on my mp3 ive been messing with lenux for the past 3 hours an all i have is a damed playlist
<mase_work> i don't know what a jump drive is, but Linux isn't for everyone.if you are happy using windows and you don't care about the lack of freedom then i would suggest you continue using windows if that is what you are comfortable with.
<mase_work> oitherwise if you provided more information as to your specific issue, someone may be able to help you
<kingh3mp> i have a 4 gb flash drive all im trying to do is but some musick on it
<mase_work> and drag / drop doesn't work ?
<mase_work> so long as amarok is configured to look for the music on the flash drive it should be able to play it
<mase_work> otherwise the file browser in amarok should allow you to play the files directly if you don't want to import them
<kingh3mp> no idea how to do that brb im gonna look at somthing
<kingh3mp> i want to export
<LINKSWORD2> O.o
<mase_work> kingh3mp: the music or a play list ?
<kingh3mp> the play list
<mase_work> play list -> export play list as
<LINKSWORD2> Perhaps I should explain in simple terms...
<LINKSWORD2> kingh3mp has a stereo that will read a USB key.
<LINKSWORD2> He wants to play his music on that stereo, but must first put what he wants onto the key. Quickly.
<LINKSWORD2> >.> Otherwise, we will lose him to the Windows monster....
<mase_work> LINKSWORD2: _we_ won't lose anything. people are free to do what they like. if windows is better for him / her then they should use windows
<kingh3mp> link u fried my stick
 * LINKSWORD2 dies laughing.*
<LINKSWORD2> Context.... >.>
 * kingh3mp kicks link in the junk*
<mase_work> morn jono
<jono> hey mase_work
<kingh3mp> he accidently imported a damaged file and trashed the base data
<LINKSWORD2> lost+found file.
<kingh3mp> access denied file dosent exist
<kingh3mp> 20 dollar paper weight lol now i has it figured out laters
<LINKSWORD2> I'm done for the night.
<student> mixa?
<mixa> aga
<student> ЫЫ
<Morgan> Ы
<Daria> =)
<Morgan> =*
<Daria> это мило)
<Morgan> =)))
<Morgan> дааа..
<mixa>                                                                                                                                                                                                                  кися
<mixa> кися
<mixa> дайте наушники(((
<eshlox> hi, which program gives the ability to control kubunt/ubuntu via android bluethooth? ;->
<Mamarok> what exactly do you want to control?
<eshlox> hm, now.. some videoplayer, vlc, smplayer, no matter..
<Mamarok> so you want to use an Android phone/device as a remote control
<Mamarok> check the Android market for that, then
<eshlox> ;->
<Mamarok> on the Kubuntu side you need kdebluetooth
<eshlox> but i think some other bluetooth server
<Mamarok> what do you mean, some other?
<soee> did you tested Kubuntu 11.10 beta 2 already ?
<Mamarok> hm, looks I am a bit outdated, the bluetooth stack for KDE is called bluedevil
<Mamarok> soee: I did, but that is not a topic for this channel which is for support for released versions
<Mamarok> you can discuss it in #kubuntu-offtopic though
<eshlox> Mamarok: ok, in market i found many remote apllications but all need server appliaction installed on computer
<Mamarok> server application? I doubt that, all you need is make your device discoverable and the use kanyremote to u7se it as a remote control
<Mamarok> use*
<nardev> is it possible to have list-view of my desktop files/icons > like this > http://lh4.ggpht.com/_B0CuCDv4i18/SckLBmN4HHI/AAAAAAAABAI/bBcx51pLCo8/desktop-list[11].png
<tsimpson> nardev: if you set the desktop to Folderview, then check the settings under "Folder View Setting" and "Display", you should be able to do something similar
<soee> yofel, hi so only perl* things left to do with 4.7.1 for 11.04 ?
<naftilos76> is there a GUI for zip that can compress a big file (let's say 50Mbytes) and output the compressed file in segmented parts of 2, 3 ,4 Mbytes?
<yofel> soee: perl's fixed  now too, so the only thing that's left is Q/A
<soee> yofel, nice thank you :) when can we ecpect updates for 11.04 ?
<yofel> once it's tested enough :P
<yofel> somewhere during the weekend I guess
<alvin> What perl issues were there?
<yofel> package failing to build since it pulled in qmake-qt4 AND qmake-qt3, and latter was used
<BluesKaj> Hi all
<alvin> Thanks. I was about tyo try the beta one of these days, and perl in working order is very important to me.
<nicolas_> Hi!
<souledge> hey all
<souledge> anybody having issues with firefox cookie management? I can't actually delete any of them. The install used the main repo and ff is updated
<nicolas_> I have a problem with Strigi. I use it a lot with the Alt.+F2 menu to search in my pdf library. But the problem is that as soon as you click on a document found, the Alt.+F2 menu closes down. So the file I click on was not the good one I have to Alt. + F2 again, type de search request again, and scroll down...
<nicolas_> So I was wondering if there was another search interface for strigi
<nicolas_> of if you have another idea...
<souledge> Sounds more like a bug what you mention. nicolas
<souledge> hope you find a solution
<souledge> working hours seem dead hours here:)
<nicolas_> Arf, ok... thank you ;-)
<Mamarok> nicolas_: because you use krunner for searching, it is absolutely normal it closes
<Mamarok> not a bug :)
<Mamarok> try using the find function in Dolphin instead
<nicolas_> Ok, I'm having a look. I didn't know the dolphin find function could use strigi
<Mamarok> that's default now in KDE4
<nicolas_> Mamarok: Wah, that's perfect. Exactly what I wanted!
<nicolas_> Mamarok: thank you
<Mamarok> nicolas_: you are welcome :)
<markit> hi, I've seen 11.10 beta2 announc... am I blind or there is no link for download the iso? Isn't intended for test? If no one downloads and tries...
<markit> oh, found, follow the announcement link
<markit> nothing on the home page or the brief announcement there
<ghabit> Добрый день. Ищу хорошие современные игры под ubuntu.
<ghabit> Посоветуйте пожалуйста что-нибудь.
<ghabit> Спасибо.
<Unit193> !ru | ghabit
<ubottu> ghabit: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<oliniusz> Hello everybody! I've just cleared accidentally the default shortcut to switch on/off KWin desktop effects, it was ctrl+alt+F12. Could anybody tell me how I can restore one? When I press the combination I'll go to the console black screen. ;)
<Peace-> oliniusz: systemsettings
<Peace-> oliniusz: shortcuts
<Peace-> global keyboard shortcuts
<Peace-> select kwin
<Peace-> select compositing
<Peace-> set your shortcut
<Peace-> oliniusz: http://wstaw.org/m/2011/09/23/plasma-desktopiy1580.jpg
<oliniusz> Peace: i'm checking...
<Peace-> oliniusz: see the picture
<oliniusz> thanks Peace, i really thought it was ctrl+alt+F12, actually it's alt+SHIFT+F12
<oliniusz> cheers!
<Peace-> yes
<TheLastProject> A package dependency could not be found.
<TheLastProject> More information is available in the detailed report.
<TheLastProject> Details: Package minetestc55 is virtual and has no installation candidate
<TheLastProject> What does that mean? o-o
<Peace-> what are you doing
<TheLastProject> (That's a message from KPackageKit btw)
<TheLastProject> Installing minetestc55 using KPackageKit o,o
<genii-around> !info minetestc55
<ubottu> Package minetestc55 does not exist in natty
<genii-around> Hm
<TheLastProject> o,o
<TheLastProject> Possible another repostory (that's the word, right?) is sending a bad copy? o,o
<TheLastProject> Hmmm, I'll just download it from the official website o,o
<Peace-> TheLastProject: we do not support ufficially stuff outside the official rrepository
<TheLastProject> Yeah, well, that's understandable
<genii-around> TheLastProject: https://launchpad.net/~minetestdevs/+archive/daily-builds perhaps
<TheLastProject> I, however, am not able to see where the package is from and seeing as it's a KPackageKit error this seemed to be the best way to ask what it means =/
<TheLastProject> Already found it genii, but thanks anyway
<jimmy51_> is this the proper command to compress the contents of a directory into an archive? tar -cvf /home/jimmy51/archive.tar.gz /path/to/files/ ?
<rekcuFniarB> jimmy51_: it only archives, not compressing. You need to add -z  key: tar -czvf
<jimmy51_> rekcuFniarB: ah, ok.
<jimmy51_> thanks
<gunksta> Anyone else seeing CPU spikes in KMail / akonadi when connected to Google's IMAP?
<phoenix_firebrd> BluesKaj:  are you there?
<acer__> türk varmı aranaızda
<phoenix_firebrd> DarthFrog: are you there?
<soee> what is the command to do distribution upgrade ?
<phoenix_firebrd> soee: apt-get dist-upgrade
<genii-around> soee: sudo do-release-upgrade
<soee> nope cant upgrade to 11.10b2
<soee> sudo do-release-upgrade
<soee> Checking for a new ubuntu release
<soee> No new release found
<gunksta> soee: which did you try?
<genii-around> soee: To go to an unstable release with that command, use -d at the end
<soee> both
<gunksta> soee: do-release-upgrade -d
<soee> on now it works, thanks
<gunksta> soee: glad it worked. It is also possible for this to fail, especially early in the dev procss because of broken packages. If package a needs package b but it isn't uploaded yet, the upgrade can fail.
<neguebera> my system can't handle atl1c and ath9k at the same time. it always get freezes. some of u have an answer?
<soee> gunksta, lets hope there wont be any problems :) downloading pkgs atm
<gunksta> :soee It would have errored out during the check. It is possible something could happen as you download, but its unlikely.  Good Luck!
 * genii-around sips his coffee and waits for something to blow up in spectacular fashion
<Peace-> hi everyone :P bed time
<soee> where can i find some booting logs ?
<shane2peru> cat /var/log/boot.log
<genii-around> boot.log is not usually that informative. the /var/log/dmesg gives you a lot more
<soee> saned disabled; edit /etc/default/saned what does it mean?
<genii-around> soee: It means that flatbed scanner background daemon is turned off by default
<soee> im trying to figureout why i cant start system after upgrade to 11.10 b2
<genii-around> soee: You should visit #ubuntu+1 for 11.10
<SubCool> why does my VNC connection flicker?
<SubCool> if i dont move the mous for like 2 seconds it goes black..
<gwallace> Is there a way to get updated to beta 2 from the command line
<gwallace1234> Is there a way to get updated to beta 2 from the command line
<gwallace1234> I tried sudo apt-get dist-upgrade and it did not find anything that needed to be upgraded.
<szal> gwallace1234: #ubuntu+1 can answer you that
#kubuntu 2011-09-24
<balyoz> hello, do you answer questions?
<well_laid_lawn> if someone knows the answer they''l respond if you ask balyoz
<well_laid_lawn> mostly
<balyoz> I am using kubuntu, window decoration is oxygen, desktop theme is oxygen,widget is oxygen. Is it possible to increase the width  of the scrollbar?  thank you
<balyoz> also, i tried editing /usr/share/themes/oxygen-gtk/gtk-2.0/gtkrc file , but it didn't work. Which parameter should I change?
<well_laid_lawn> balyoz: if no one here knows you could try in #kde 'cause I don't know
<balyoz> ok thank you
<joma> helloo
<zothera>  o
<CoJaBo> p
<SubCool> why does my VNC connection flicker?
<SubCool> if i dont move the mous for like 2 seconds it goes black..
<mark__> Hi, my Skype isn't showing in my capture streams, and I can't get my mic to work with it. Can anyone help me?
<BenPA> Hi all ... can someone tell me how to delay the startup of the lcd weather station ... it seems to startup before the wireless connection then errors out
<SubCool> could somoene assist in a Vnc issue
<SubCool> is there a IRC section?
<BenPA> Hi all ... can someone tell me how to delay the startup of the lcd weather station widget... it seems to startup before the wireless connection then errors out
<BenPA> Hi all ... can someone tell me how to delay the startup of the lcd weather station widget... it seems to startup before the wireless connection then errors out
<SubCool> where is everyone?
<BenPA> good question
<BenPA> well it is Friday night lol
<SubCool> Hey, someone help me with VNC. its acting weird. The screen goes black after two seconds. Its a very fast screen saver.
<avihay> SubCool: you can try changing the rendering backend. other then that I have no leads
<FloodBotK1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<bkovacs> Any one try Kubuntu 11.10 b2
<bkovacs> I wonder if Kubuntu 11.10 will include 4.7.0 or 4.7.1
<jmichaelx> bkovacs: i wouldn'y be too thrilled about either one
<bkovacs> Why is that
<jmichaelx> for my hardware, 4.7.0 brought with it a large number of bugs
<jmichaelx> the most annoying of which are still around in 4.7.1
<bkovacs> What kind of bugs?.
<jmichaelx> akde overall is great, but like always, quality control is severely lacking
<jmichaelx> bkovacs: the most annoying bug of all, is that usually icons stay in the task manager after windows are closed
<bkovacs> I tried Linux Mint Debian Edition (Gnome), everything was perfect except my printer was not recognized even with drivers installed.
<jmichaelx> i have been a loyal kde fan for years, with the exception of the 4.0-4.2 era
<jmichaelx> bkovacs: hmmm, that is strange
<bkovacs> I'm running 11.04 with 4.6.5 and so far so good
<jmichaelx> i have been tempted to switch permanently to xfce, but it can be buggy, too
<bkovacs> Yeah it is strange. and the Main edition has an applet error which has yet to be fixed.
<bkovacs> XFCE is ok, but has less features
<jmichaelx> bkovacs: yea, 4.6.5 also had some annoying bugs, but i got along with it much better than with 4.7.... i am getting tired of how shoddy kde can be qualitywise
<bkovacs> What should happen is that gnome should include a claasic desktop until Gnome 3 has become stable
<bkovacs> Pretty much allot of the new distros coming out seemed to be rushed.
<bkovacs> Even PCLinux OS has a hanging problem during install. And Chakra also has a installer problem.
<jmichaelx> bkovacs: well, since they are applying unity to the underlying gnome code, they continue to update as new versions of gnome come out. with the advent of gnome shell, they could not keep updating if they continued to support gnome classic
<bkovacs> I may just keep running 11.04 for another year.
<jmichaelx> bkovacs: the whole world of linux is fraught with huge issues with (a stunning lack of) quality control
<bkovacs> gmone and unity are not that bad. But simple things like a menu being visible are damm right annoying.
<jmichaelx> bkovacs: i have never been much of a gnome user, and have done nothing more than briefly play with unity
<bkovacs> In unity you have to maximize every application to de your edit menu
<jmichaelx> bkovacs: that would suck
<bkovacs> Everyone seems to praise Arch as a KDE distro. but the installer is just plain time consuming.
<jmichaelx> i've also never used arch
<jmichaelx> i don't mind time consuming, as long as there is something gained from it
<naftilos76> hi, does anybody know a proven-to-be-reliable way of somehow importing a tree of Kmail folders containing emails as well as other folders containing other emails and so on into Evolution in an automated way through a bash script ?
<naftilos76> anyone?
<WVP8400> Hello, I hav eproblems installing a programm called Xmipp
<WVP8400> when I type in the functions
<WVP8400> xmipp_protocols I get: /usr/bin/env: csh No such file or directory
<tsimpson> WVP8400: it wants the csh shell, you should install the "csh" package
<WVP8400> ok
<WVP8400> I'll try this
<WVP8400> and it is solved
<WVP8400> thanks
<WVP8400> nn
<vitaminc> ?
<ahox> Hi, how do I burn an udf image to a dvd? k3b complains that it is an unknown image.
<ArchangelSe7en> err
<ArchangelSe7en> ahox, there is a slight chance that iat would support it
<ArchangelSe7en> have you tried it ?
<ahox> no, thnx, I will try that
<ArchangelSe7en> yw
<hm> hello everyone
<hm> hello ?
<hm> is someone on here that can help me to explain me why the new stable kernel 3.0 wont activate my X video card (Intel Mobile 4 series ) please ?
<hm> please hellpppp
<hm> hola
<hm> hola a todos
<well_laid_lawn> hm: tried the X log to see what's up?
<well_laid_lawn> !pm
<ubottu> Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<well_laid_lawn> good luck hm
<hm> hi
<hm> so I have to ask on here ?
<hm> I very confuse
<hm> I m running on the kernel 2.6.35 , with my videocard Intel Mobile 4 series (915), works everything great, but when I select from the GRUB the new version kernel 2.6.38 or 3.0, just a black screen come up
<hm> I ve even upgrade  my PPA repositories from Intel from the original drivers, but anyway it still dont working
<hm> I dont see any answers...  :-(
<shadeslayer> hm: i'm stuck on the same thing
<hm> yeah ?
<shadeslayer> hm: i think you need the dual channel lvds patch for the kernel
<shadeslayer> not entirely sure, can you pastebin /var/log/Xorg.0.log ?
<hm> I ll try....hold on
<shadeslayer> sure
<hm> by the way...thank u for interesting on my case
<shadeslayer> i was trying to get kubuntu booted under EFI last night, and apart from the problem that X does not start up, everything works
<shadeslayer> no problem :)
<hm> just a second...trying to get the teminal commands
<shadeslayer> hm: cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | pastebinit
<hm> be patient please please, it is installing the program pastebint
<shadeslayer> yep, i'm still here :)
<hm> http://paste.ubuntu.com/696104/
<hm> did it say something for u ?
<shadeslayer> hmm .. not really
<shadeslayer> hm: do you get a terminal after you boot or just a blank screen?
<shadeslayer> and what kubuntu version is s
<hm> I ve installed the original Intel mobile drivers from the ppas but anyway
<shadeslayer> *this
<hm> 11.04
<hm> Natty
<shadeslayer> which ppa?
<hm> I got just blak screen
<hm> and even I can hear these sounds of the OS starting up, but anything at all on the screen , just black
<hm> the ppa or repositories recommended on the intel linux sites
<hm> this case is very strange
<shadeslayer> could you provide me the exact link?
<fontis> yay
<fontis> I'm on KDE 4.7 now
<fontis> and wow, it's so slick
<hm> how if everything works greats under the 2.6.35 why shouldn work on the better ones laters
<fontis> kudos Kubuntu team!! Great job
<shadeslayer> fontis: wohoo
<hm> yes , wait I will chek out these links , please just a second
<hm> please just a second
<fontis> shadeslayer: sorry, I'm a bit of a novice with quassel
<fontis> accidentally dc'ed instead of connecting to the 2nd network
<hm> here there are
<hm> add-apt-repository ppa:glasen/intel-driver
<hm>  add-apt-repository ppa:gma500/psb110
<hm>  add-apt-repository ppa:xorg-edgers/ppa
<hm> these supposly be the original drivers providers for this news kernel
<hm> Intel-driver
<hm> I mean supposly
<shadeslayer> well, xorg-edgers are experimental drivers
<shadeslayer> so they might/might not work
<shadeslayer> hm: best bet, ask in #ubuntu-x
<hm> aha okey
<hm> I m that channel righ now'
<fontis> btw anyone here with a HP laptop? the newer generations that is
<hm> sorry I have the emachines cheap chinese laptop, but works great
<fontis> I'm trying to salvage my sanity with this trackpad shizzle, it's broken :(
<shadeslayer> fontis: cursor keeps jumping around?
<fontis> no, the "left click" button doesn't work, the "disable trackpad" button and it's LED doesnt work and it's so sensitive
<fontis> typing and accidentally sliding the trackpad is fubar compared to win
<fontis> i gotta type like a burgler lol
<shadeslayer> start xev from a konsole and try those actions, and see the konsole output, if its detected, you can change the settings in systemsettings
<hm> thank u shadelayer for the tips
<hm> about my X problem
<hm> I m currently on the X channel, asking the same thing
<fontis> so I guess noone with a hp laptop who had their synaptics sorted then?
<fontis> I think there ARE drivers out for it by HP, but iirc they are packaged already, .rpm file for suse
<fontis> no luck? :P
<user_> Hi...why does the brightness hotkey not work on kubuntu 11.04?
<fontis> user_:  maybe its the FN key that need to be pressed
<user_> fontis: actually...the BIOS is set so that I do not need to press the fn key
<user_> the brightness slider does appear but no change in brightness occur
<fontis> Hmm.. try pressing the fn key and doing it in case it works
<fontis> ah, no idea, im having similar issues
<fontis> but my brightness is just superlow at boot
<user_> I have search the net and it seems to be a common problem
<user_> what happens to your brightness after logging in?
<user_> could it have something to do with this dmesg output? http://paste.kde.org/126793/
<fontis> user_:  I have no idea mate
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<nacional> hello
<nacional> anyone around here?
<nacional> I need some help
<BluesKaj> nacional, ask your question
<nacional>  Hello BluesKaj I  installed ubuntu live CD with windows like it says on their website, and now i want to connect to windows again and the username\password screen stays black and i cant see the HomeScreen of windows 7
<BluesKaj> did you install ubuntu or kubuntu , and what website?
<nacional> i installed ubuntu (seems iḿ in the channel of another linux distro sorry for that)   http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/windows-installer from here BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> ok  nacional , so you used wubi to install ubuntu...when you ask a question about it you should mention the kind of installtion sinc a wubi is quite differnt than a normal ubuntu installation .
<nacional> sorry, i was just trying to see if i can deal with it has a starter :x  my bad.
<nacional> or a noob if u want lol :s
<mikeshutt> can i get assistance on ubuntu in this channel?
<mikeshutt> some asshole ubuntu op banned me
<nacional> probably the main reason is the fact that u think that u can speak like that to ppl that is helping u
<BluesKaj> nacional , do you get the grub menu bootloader page after booting ? It list the opreating system kernels , including your windows installion
<mikeshutt> no my evaluation is that the op is a power-tripped asshole
<mikeshutt> and i feel it is accurate
<nacional> yes, and i choose windows 7 and then it starts and when it show the Login Screen shows only the pointer of the mouse nothing else , everything goes black
<nacional> BluesKaj:
<BluesKaj> mikeshutt, take it easy ..that kind of language won't help solve your problem
<BluesKaj> nacional, does ubuntu boot when you choose it ?
<nacional> yep, iḿ using it right now
<BluesKaj> !pm | mikeshutt
<ubottu> mikeshutt: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<nacional> BluesKaj:
<mikeshutt> !pm | BluesKaj
<ubottu> BluesKaj: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<mikeshutt> !pm
<BluesKaj> nacional, ok open nautilus, it's the file manager...is windows listed in the places list ?
<nacional> BluesKaj:
<nacional> is it this
<nacional> Nautilus actions is an extension for Nautilus, the GNOME file manager. It allows the configuration of programs to be launched on files selected in the Nautilus interface.
<nacional> ?
<FloodBotK1> nacional: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<BluesKaj> yes
<nacional> it sems i have to install it
<BluesKaj> nacional, did you install ubuntu in windows using wubi or directly from the live cd
<nacional_> i installed it using a pen drive but ON WINDOWS directly now i dont need a pen or a CD to use it
<nacional_> ok i installed the program BluesKaj
<nacional_> i guess i've done some serious **** no BluesKaj ? :x
<BluesKaj> nacional_, ok open a terminal ,,it's also called the console ..type or copy and paste theis command , sudo fdisk -l
<BluesKaj> nacional_, look for ntfs partition
<nacional_> /dev/sda1   *           1       59650   479135736    7  HPFS/NTFS
<nacional_> /dev/sda2           59650       60802     9248792    7  HPFS/NTFS
<nacional_> this ?
<BluesKaj> yes , ok
<BluesKaj> good
<nacional_> i made something right lol
<meir> hi , how to we install the Adobe flash player into Firefox .. ? if any one can help
<pythonsnake> Hello
<netzheimer> Hello
<BluesKaj> nacional_, when you boot your machine hit F key that indicates  "rescue" , but you will probly get better advice in the ##windows chat
<BluesKaj> meir, sudo apt-get install flashplugin installer in the terminal
<pythonsnake> anyway to get 3 ?
<nacional_> BluesKaj:  should i say them the same i told you  here?
<ikonia> pythonsnake: get 3 of what ?
<pythonsnake> of KDE
<BluesKaj> meir correction : flashplugin-installer
<ikonia> pythonsnake: it's dead now pretty much
<meir> Thank you .. I am going to try that
<BluesKaj> nacional_, yes describe what you told me
<nacional_> i dont want to lose all my videos and pics :s damn me i should try this with a cd not like this now i messed it up lol
<pythonsnake> hmm I see
<BluesKaj> nacional_, hit F11 key to go into your windows rescue mode
<BluesKaj> nacional_, then let the #windows chat help you from there
<nacional_> i read some Portuguese guy saying, its a Problem with the Grub Recovery
<nacional_> whats that BluesKaj ?
<BluesKaj> nacional_ , grub doesn't need recovery but it the windows mbr that isn't loading that's why you need to the ##windows ppl
<pythonsnake> thanks
<nacional_> iḿ talking there BluesKaj waiting now :x to see if anyone helps
<BluesKaj> BBL
<madbovine> hey I have a problem...I have update available in 11.10 but when I go to install them I get a message saying there's another package manager running but I can't find where it is running in system monitor
<madbovine> can anyone help?
<BluesKaj> !fixapt
<ubottu> If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<FSHero> Hello; I recently installed Kubuntu 11.04 using the alternate-installer on the DVD. I chose the language to be en_GB, but at the terminal screen (Alt+F1) the keyboard layout is incorrect.
<FSHero> e.g. pressing shift+2 should type a " but instead it types a @ (like US keyboard layout).
<FSHero> My /etc/default/locale is seen at http://paste.ubuntu.com/696191/
<FSHero> Can anyone advise please?
<BluesKaj> FSHero,this command,  setxkbmap gb -print | xkbcomp - $DISPLAYtry
<BluesKaj> FSHero, correction ,  setxkbmap gb -print | xkbcomp - $DISPLAY
<FSHero> BluesKaj: ok thx
<BluesKaj> it also sets it in Xconfig
<FSHero> Did not work; it said "Cannot open display "default display""
<FSHero> hm... could it be because I'm running an X-Server -- i.e. KDE right now?
<BluesKaj> maybe sudo ?
 * FSHero <grins stupidly>
<FSHero> oops, forgot to sudo
<FSHero> BluesKaj: hi, it didn't work. Once again had that same "could not open default display" error.
<FSHero> Nevermind, i'll sort it out another day.
<FSHero> BluesKaj: hey, I recognise your name from a few years ago!
<FSHero> You still frequent the Kubuntu/Ubuntu IRC?
<BluesKaj> FSHero,  it might require a tty (ctrl+alt+F1) , then sudo service kdm stop,  do the command then start kdm , and ctrl+alt+ F7 or F8
<FSHero> BluesKaj: I also stopped the KDM and tried to run the command, but to no avail.
<BluesKaj> yes FSHero . I'm here a lot
<FSHero> lol -- I stopped signing into
<FSHero> #kubuntu as I became too distracted!
<FSHero> Like now.
<BluesKaj> FSHero, perhaps in system settings/input devices/hardware , change the kb model
<FSHero> BluesKaj: done that in KDE, and it works okay when i'm logged into KDE.
<FSHero> It's just a minor niggle I suppose; I rarealy use the Ctrl+F1 TTY.
<BluesKaj> well time to try the new soundcard ....bbl
<marcusdavidus> hello
<marcusdavidus> how to delete icon name from plasma icpn frpm desktop pls
<marcusdavidus> anyeone here?
<ikonia> quiet at the moment
<Crell> Hi all.  I'm having an issue with flash video on Kubuntu 11.04.  It had been working last week, but recently I tried playing something and I am now getting a message in my browser that flash is not installed.
<ikonia> Crell: whats changed ?
<Crell> Same thing in Firefox and chrome.  However, the flashplugin-installer package is still installed and showing no errors.
<ikonia> Crell: is it all flash sites, or just one specific one
<Crell> ikonia: I think I ran an aptitude upgrade somewhere in there, but I don't rightly recall.  (I don't use flash daily.)
<Crell> Multiple.  Right now I'm looking at YouTube.
<ikonia> I wouldn't be surprised if an update broke it,
<Crell> Lovely.
<Crell> Any idea how to fix it?
<marcusdavidus> how to remove icon name from icon pkpls in plasma desktop
<Crell> I thought aptitude-upgrade was the safe one. :-)
<ikonia> Crell: the easy quick test is to just remove the flash plugin package (and library) and then try a re-install
<ikonia> Crell: that is the safe method, but as adobe controls the actual flash application, updates can sometimes make it incompatible
<Crell> Just flashplugin-installer package?  Purge and reinstall?
<ikonia> Crell: worth a try
<Crell> I suppose it can't break anything that's not already broken...  (Famous last words...)
<ikonia> Crell: I understand your frustration though
<Crell> I had flash working all pretty in Kubuntu 10.04.  Then moved to SuSE for a while to try to make something else work, which broke fullscreen flash.  Now back to Kubuntu, and Flash... did work, now it doesn't. :-)
<Crell> Is HTML5 video universal yet?  Please?
<ikonia> don't think so, getting there though
 * Crell sighs.
 * Crell is a web developer, which makes it extra frustrating.
<Crell> OK, uninstalled and reinstalled.  Now restarting browsers.
<ikonia> we can only hope
<Crell> Seems to work for Chrome.
<ikonia> well, that's a start
<Crell> And there's firefox.
<ikonia> sounds like an update did something stupid like overwrote it, or something just as silly
<ikonia> nice job Crell
<Crell> Thanks, ikonia.
<Crell> Grr... Adobe.
<pvive> hi i am not able to configure my mic . Would be really glad if someone can help me out
<pvive> how to enable mic ?
<winut> cat /proc/asound/cards
<winut> paste the result
<winut> maybe it is muted in alsamixer?
<winut> open terminal and type alsamixer
<winut> pvive: i guess hat has fixed it then?
<pvive> net connection problem
<pvive> winut : Opened terminal and typed alsamixer. Headphone volume is full
<pvive> video comes differently with blue shades in linux
<pvive> in dragon player
<Peace->    pvive
<Peace-> pvive:  ati / nvidia ?
<pvive> nvidia
<Peace-> pvive: you could think to install vlc or .. disable kwin effects  (i guess blur could be enough but... i am not sure so disable them all)
<pvive> how to disable kwin effects?
<shane2peru> why is it every time I click on Dolphin even though I'm using my computer, it seems to stutter, and stammer, and then reacts, the computer fan kicks on, like it is waking up every time I need to use Dolphin??  Do I need to give it a little coffee?
<winut> pvive: isn't it microphone your having trouble with?
<mudassar> does any body know about GLPK package ? anybody who knows formulation in ILP and solving in glpsol ?
<Arath> hello
<Arath> I'm trying to install a wireless usb driver, however i need to install make first, but i can't cause i can only connect with wireless. Is there some repository i can download the synaptic or apt package and take it over on an usb stick?
<Euathlus> Hi, could someone help me installing Kubuntu 11.10 beta 2?
<radovan_> hi, if i not configure /etc/X11/xorg.conf in kubuntu its use some file,  and i dont know what its writen in this file need know it, somebody knows where is this file? or what its writen in?
<BarkingFish> !xorg | radovan_
<ubottu> radovan_: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<dashavoo> Hey, is there a known issue that involves KDE (apparently) ignoring mouse clicks and failing to either start, or draw, applications?
<dashavoo> the mouse moves around, and I can do alt+F2 to bring the command launcher up, but I can't click on anything, and applications I try to launch from the launcher do nothing
<dashavoo> well, I see the mouse pointer change as if something will happen, but then nothing does
<user___> is it possible to configure X so that it always uses the discrete graphics card?
<drbobb> hello, sound from the flash plugin stopped working for me, meaning no sound from youtube, grooveshark etc. - is this a known issue?
<well_laid_lawn> what did you change/install/remove/edit?
<drbobb> nothing, just applied updates as they come up
<well_laid_lawn> sounds like a config file was overwritten somewhere, you'll have to redo whatever you did to have sound work in flash before
<drbobb> don't recall having to do anything special
<well_laid_lawn> ok
<well_laid_lawn> I don't remember having to do anything to get sound working in flash either
<drbobb> I googled but all I found refers to old releases
<drbobb> oh and I tried to switch youtube to html5, but that didn't give me any sound either
<drbobb> btw using google chrome
<drbobb> desktop audio players do play sound though
<well_laid_lawn> are you using adobe flash or flashplugin-nonfree?
<drbobb> flashplugin-installer
<TheEvilPhoenix> can I ask a KDE specific question here?  Not a Kubuntu question, but a question related to KDE on Ubuntu systems.
<TheEvilPhoenix> or should I ask in #ubuntu or elsewhere?
<well_laid_lawn> I don't use chrome but maybe try to reinstall the plugin or try a different plugin
<Kimlaroux> !ask TheEvilPhoenix
<Kimlaroux> fail
<Kimlaroux> TheEvilPhoenix, just ask your question, if anyone got the answer, they'll give it
<TheEvilPhoenix> Kimlaroux:  sorry, got d/c'd.  so far, the answer is being given in #ubuntu, i'll stop by if they get stumpted though
<drbobb> well I found a ppa with a flashplugin64-installer
<TheEvilPhoenix> ... like now :P
<TheEvilPhoenix> i'm running KDE in a standard Ubuntu installation.  I installed kde-standard to get KDE in.  The system does not load any type of network management item like the standard GNOME system loads (networkmanager).  Is there a way to get such a network management applet to load in KDE?  As it stands now, the system doesnt load internet connectity when using KDE
<drbobb> replacing the flashplugin did not help
<TheEvilPhoenix> drbobb:  you might need to install the flash plugin for chrome manually...  i ran into that with Chromium (the non-google version of chrome)
<TheEvilPhoenix> iirc, flashplugin-nonfree nor flashplugin-installer contain chrome plugins
<drbobb> the plugin is working, it just doesn't produce sound
<Kimlaroux> TheEvilPhoenix, I use Wicd. I simply added it to the "apps to launch at each session" in KDE settings
<TheEvilPhoenix> Kimlaroux:  as i'm fairly new to the KDE environment, and as I dont have it loaded just now, you'll have to specify the steps to take to load it
<Kimlaroux> drbobb, Chromium comes with flash... you don't need to install it
<TheEvilPhoenix> s/it/some program on boot/
<drbobb> I am using Chrome from google's repo
 * TheEvilPhoenix is, unfortunately, a Unity/Gnome user
<TheEvilPhoenix> drbobb:  did you happen to try chromium-browser?
<TheEvilPhoenix> its already in ubuntu's repos and it comes with flash
<TheEvilPhoenix> drbobb:  google's repos dont autoinclude the flash plugin
<TheEvilPhoenix> ... for anything
<drbobb> yes I used it in the past but google's edition worked better for me
<TheEvilPhoenix> and by not loaded, i mean i'm logged into the gnome environment because KDE didnt load the internet.
<TheEvilPhoenix> Kimlaroux:  ^
<Kimlaroux> well KDE used Knetworkmanager
<Kimlaroux> uses*
<Kimlaroux> but I find it unusable, so i purged it and installed Wicd
<Kimlaroux> as most people do I believe
<TheEvilPhoenix> is there a network manager applet or something i can utilize in kde?
<TheEvilPhoenix> i've tried wicd and it doesnt work very well with my card
<drbobb> the knetworkmanager works fine for me
<Kimlaroux> it's either knetworkmanager or wicd
<TheEvilPhoenix> alright, i'll go see if either of those will work,  and if not, i'll show up again
 * TheEvilPhoenix shall let his ZNC lurk here in the mean time
<drbobb> still googling but all the advice I find is obsolete
<TheEvilPhoenix> Kimlaroux:  knetworkmanager worked strangely enough, stupid computer...
<TheEvilPhoenix> Kimlaroux:  after a reboot it responded correctly
<Kimlaroux> yeah reboots tend to do this nowadays
<TheEvilPhoenix> Kimlaroux:  recommended KDE IRC clients?  ones that work with ZNCs, preferably.
<TheEvilPhoenix> KVirc doesnt like loading all the channels lthe ZNC is connected to
<JontheEchidna> I'd recommend Konversation
<drbobb> still no fix for lack of sound from flash
<winut> have you tried the 64bit ppa?
<winut> assuming your on 64bit
<winut> https://launchpad.net/~sevenmachines/+archive/flash possible workaround
<drbobb> yes, it did not help
<TheEvilPhoenix> wow, i'm surprised i havent used KDE sooner
<TheEvilPhoenix> its a ton more pretty than GNOME :P
<Kimlaroux> TheEvilPhoenix, yeah KDE is more sexy than gnome... think of the PC Vs mac apple ads ;)
<TheEvilPhoenix> lol
<drbobb> well too bad youtube has no sound
<TheEvilPhoenix> Kimlaroux:  the only issue I am running into is slight lag
<Kimlaroux> I always used X-chat, people seem to like Quassel too
<TheEvilPhoenix> drbobb:  reboot your system
<drbobb> I did
<TheEvilPhoenix> do  it again or use FFox
<TheEvilPhoenix> :P
<drbobb> this is not a browser issue, it's a fflash plugin issue
<TheEvilPhoenix> thought it was a Chrome issue :P
<Kimlaroux> drbobb, I think I ran into this problem too once... if I remember right, I had to link the flash files to the chrome working directory
<drbobb> oh and I noticed that since some time it is no longer possible to paste text into (some) java applets
<TheEvilPhoenix> Kimlaroux:  is there any way to, in a sense, de-lag KDE?
<winut> i use firefox nightly, works fine
<TheEvilPhoenix> it just hangs for about 15 seconds when switching windows
<Kimlaroux> yes, just turn off as many desktop effects as you can
<drbobb> Kimlaroux: the plugin does load, it just doesn't produce sound
<TheEvilPhoenix> Kimlaroux:  under...?
<TheEvilPhoenix> remember, i'm used to Unity / GNOME
<drbobb> video does play though
<TheEvilPhoenix> not KDE :P
<Kimlaroux> drbobb, I know, it's a known bug
<winut> drbob, do you have pulseaudio installed?
<drbobb> Kimlaroux: so is booting into windows the only workaround?
<Kimlaroux> TheEvilPhoenix, well I run kubunt-desktop, so the settings might be different, but look into System settings > Look & Feel > Desktop > Desktop Effect
<TheEvilPhoenix> Kimlaroux:  yeah, found it
<drbobb> yeah I got pulseaudio, it's installed by default isn't it
<TheEvilPhoenix> had to figure out which "system settings" applet to use - kde-standard installed the KDE one and also left the GNOME one :P
<TheEvilPhoenix> i just disabled a bunch of the settings, its working now
<TheEvilPhoenix> although my CPU is throttled back atm due to low battery
<drbobb> I have no problem playing sound files, over my speakers or even bluetooth
<drbobb> just flash emits no audio
<Kimlaroux> yeah the dual system settings actually made the devs of gnome and kde fight like kids over candies
<Kimlaroux> drbobb, running 64 bits?
<TheEvilPhoenix> Kimlaroux:  lol
<drbobb> Kimlaroux: aye
<TheEvilPhoenix> Kimlaroux:  well installing KDE caused the ffox fonts to be defaulted to the KDE fonts
<Kimlaroux> yeah there's your problem... the built-in flash plugin is 32bit
<TheEvilPhoenix> which look nice, but only in the GNOME environment
<TheEvilPhoenix> s/GNOME/KDE/
<Kimlaroux> Oh nice, they fixed it in the last chrome package
<Kimlaroux> chromium, I mean
<drbobb> Kimlaroux: it did work until a couple weeks ago
<Kimlaroux> maybe an update messed it up?
<drbobb> now I installed 64bit flash and audio doesn't work either
<Kimlaroux> actually, chorme doesn't care if you install flash or not
<Kimlaroux> it won't use it
<Kimlaroux> drbobb, in about:plugins , click on +details
<drbobb> Kimlaroux: done that already, all seems fine
<Kimlaroux> what does location says?
<drbobb> says /usr/lib/flashplugin-installer/libflashplayer.so
<drbobb> as expected
<Kimlaroux> mine says Location:	/var/lib/flashplugin-installer/npwrapper.libflashplayer.so
<drbobb> you probably use the 32bit version
<Kimlaroux> that would be disturbing, considering I have a 64 bits system
<drbobb> no it's not
<drbobb> it's the default
<Kimlaroux> That's interesting, seems like I was wrong, Chromium does use the plugin installed from the flashplugin-installer package
 * drbobb is not at all surprised
<Kimlaroux> I think you have a conflict on your system, you said you were using firefox too, no?
<drbobb> no I didn't
<drbobb> ok my googling indicates nobody has a clue how to work around this issue
<drbobb> goddnite
<drbobb> goodnite
 * Kimlaroux downloads Adobe's flash plugin 11 RC 64 bits just to try it out...
<yofel> Kimlaroux: works fine here, there's also https://launchpad.net/~sevenmachines/+archive/flash if you want a PPA way of installing it
<jmichaelx> Kimlaroux: i would love to hear how it works for you. i gave it a try recently, and was surprised at how bad it was (on my system)
<jmichaelx> lol
<yofel> heh, no issues here, at least not with firefox ^^
<jmichaelx> yofel: it was horrible here.. i went right back to the last 64 bit 'square' preview
<Kimlaroux> I think I tried it a few month ago before I reinstalled... iirc it crashed and failed to load too often to be used
<Kimlaroux> can you install a 63bit stable release?
<jmichaelx> Kimlaroux: yea... for me, it crashes, and flash video do very badly when played full screen, or in HD streams
<yofel> IIRC there is no 64bit stable release, all betas, correct me if I'm wrong
<Kimlaroux> yeah adobe's website confirms it
<jmichaelx> nothing for me has ever worked as well in 64-bit as the last square preview (using and nvidia ion2 gpu)
<jmichaelx> an*
<Kimlaroux> how do I find chormium's folder?
<Kimlaroux> whereis doesn't know
<jmichaelx> Kimlaroux: if you just put the plugin in a firefox plugin directory, chromium should be able to find it
<Kimlaroux> that's dirty =P
<jmichaelx> Kimlaroux: i think that is just normally how it's done
<Kimlaroux> /usr/lib/chromium-browser/
<jmichaelx> yes... what i meant to say is that it is normally done the way i described, when you have both FF and chrome/chromium installed
<jmichaelx> i *believe* the same goes for most any other browser, as well (opera, konqueror, rekonq, etc)
<Kimlaroux> yeah it would be more efficient if you had multiple browser... but I only have Chromium
<jmichaelx> Kimlaroux: yea, and i should have asked about that instead of assuming
<jmichaelx> :-)
<Kimlaroux> weirdly enough, I still have /opt/firefox
<jmichaelx> Kimlaroux: had yyou installed a binary from mozilla at some point?
<Kimlaroux> yeah I tried the last one
<jmichaelx> Kimlaroux: ok... i doubt that uninstalling that binary would necessarily remove the directory
<TheEvilPhoenix> Kimlaroux:  does firefox integrate well into KDE?
<TheEvilPhoenix> s/into/with
<Kimlaroux> no, the mozilla binary just doesn't work
<Kimlaroux> you have to use the ubuntu branding
<jmichaelx> TheEvilPhoenix: eh... it's alright... there is a package that is supposed to help with the KDE integration, but it is pretty crappy
<TheEvilPhoenix> thought so
<Kimlaroux> jmichaelx, that's weird, the directory is actually full
<jmichaelx> Kimlaroux: how did you install it, and how did you uninstall it?
<Kimlaroux> how do I cleanly remove it?
<Kimlaroux> I think I used the installer
<Kimlaroux> not sure though
<jmichaelx> Kimlaroux: i imagine you could just delete the directory
<Kimlaroux> oh yes, I remember... there is no installer, I created this directory
<jmichaelx> Kimlaroux: Kimlaroux  i didn't even know that they had an installer
<jmichaelx> ok, yea
<Kimlaroux> Adobe's folder has files in the same folders that they are on my system, can I do cp usr/ /usr/ ?
<jmichaelx> Kimlaroux: you lost me there
<Kimlaroux> the archive I downloaded from Adobe has folders, starting from usr/ onward and containing the files you have to copy to your system, in the same hierarchy
#kubuntu 2011-09-25
<Kimlaroux> with the icons and the desktop shortcuts
<jmichaelx> Kimlaroux: i don't know the answer to that, for sure.... is there a reason you would prefer adobe reader over okular?
<Kimlaroux> uhm I'm not installing adobe reader... do they even have a linux reader?
<jmichaelx> lol... ok, i imsread your post
<Kimlaroux> I'm installing http://labs.adobe.com/downloads/flashplayer11.html
<jmichaelx> i misread*
<jmichaelx> Kimlaroux: in this case, i am also not too sure. of course you could get by just fine by only copying libflashplayer.so to the appropriate directory.
<Kimlaroux> yeah I did that already, I'm just having fun here =P
<jmichaelx> Kimlaroux: if i am understanding your question... yes, you could just manually copy files to their corresponding locations on your file system.... although you might want to consider using the ppa that yofel_ had recommended.
<Arath> I'm trying to install wireless usb driver.  But the instructions are very hard to understand, it tells me to first "set the "MODE = STA" in Makefile and choose the TARGET to Linux by set "TARGET = LINUX". Define the linux kernel source include file path LINUX_SRC.
<LINKSWORD2> Hello everybody. I've run into a rather annoying problem...
<LINKSWORD2> I've updated to Kubuntu 11.10 and now my window titlebars and -/+/x buttons are gone.... Or at least invisible.
<jmichaelx> Arath: what chipset does your wireless adapter use?
<jmichaelx> LINKSWORD2: could be you need to switch or update themes or window decorations
<LINKSWORD2> Fun...
<jmichaelx> LINKSWORD2: not a very difficult thing, if that is where the problem actually is
<LINKSWORD2> Well, the reason I like this theme is because it's simplistic, thin, and carries good transparency.
<LINKSWORD2> Upgrading the theme will suck.
<avihay_> How do I upgrade my KDE from 4.7.0 to 4.7.1? I've gone to ppa:kubuntu-ppa/backports and looked around, ant the packages there are still 4.7.0
<jmichaelx> LINKSWORD2: it could be that your very theme has been updated
<LINKSWORD2> How would I find that out?
<LINKSWORD2> The theme is called "Dark Perfection"
<jmichaelx> avihay: i do not think 4.7.1 will wind up in that ppa. you'll have to wait for kubuntu 11.10
<jmichaelx> LINKSWORD2: i don't know. do you not know where you got that theme?
<Arath> jmichaelx: looking up the chipset, suprisingly bad infor on producer site
<avihay> :-<
<LINKSWORD2> Yeah, the system's theme manager.
<LINKSWORD2> Get More... And then I searched for it.
<jmichaelx> LINKSWORD2: do that again, and see whether or not it's been updates
<jmichaelx> updated*
<avihay> so this is just wrong: http://deviceday.com/software/kde-sc-4-7-1-is-available-for-download.html
<jmichaelx> Arath: is your adapter PCI, usb, mini-pcie?
<Arath> jmichaelx: usb
<jmichaelx> avihay: no, it is correct. but that announcement says nothing about pre-compiled packages for kubuntu. you could download the source and compile it yourself, if you wanted
<jmichaelx> Arath: what is the output of 'lsusb | grep -i adapter'?
<avihay> that makes sense, thanks
<LINKSWORD2> jmichaelx: I have tried several themes, and I still have the same problem.
<Arath> jmichaelx: Ralink Technology, Corp RT2870/3070 Wireless Adapter
<jmichaelx> LINKSWORD2: i'm not sure what to say. you could just play with it... change the window decoration, or just change the type of window buttons
<jmichaelx> Arath: ok, and does this adapter not just work out of the box?
<LINKSWORD2> Still no good. I've tried.
<Arath> jmichaelx: Sadly, it does not. And the install instructions are very clunky.
<LINKSWORD2> I'm going to switch to my other harddrive and clone 11.04 back onto this.
<jmichaelx> Arath: where did you get these instructions?
<LINKSWORD2> Bye. :(
<Arath> jmichaelx: from the tar.bz2 i got from the manefacturers page
<jmichaelx> Arath: yes, but what lead you to look there? did you look at ubuntu documentation, or look in the forums?
<Arath> jmichealx:  I couldn't install it without the readme so i looked in the readme. I haven't checked any other documentation from other sources
<jmichaelx> Arath: what i mean to say is that you should look at ubuntu documentation, and in places like ubuntu forums, before you go to the manufactur's site to download drivers (that will likely need to be compiled)
<Arath> jmichaelx: ok, thanks
<jmichaelx> Arath: it is sort of a different situation from windows, where you might go instantly to the manufacturer's site
<Arath> jmichealx: yeah, i should have known. It's been some years i since i used linux
<TheEvilPhoenix> how do i specify to start a program on login?
<Kimlaroux> TheEvilPhoenix, under Advanced user settings > Autostart
<TheEvilPhoenix> Kimlaroux:  thanks
<TheEvilPhoenix> Kimlaroux:  where can i find the Advanced user settings part?
<TheEvilPhoenix> remember, new to KDE
<Kimlaroux> You're not curious enough =P
<TheEvilPhoenix> :P
 * TheEvilPhoenix searches
<Kimlaroux> it's in System settings, it depends how you have it set there
<Kimlaroux> it's either the "advanced" tab or the "advanced user settings" branch
<TheEvilPhoenix> and if neither exist?
<TheEvilPhoenix> o.O
<TheEvilPhoenix> ~/.kde/autostart?
<Torch> it's in systemsettings -> system adiminstration -> startup and shutdown
<TheEvilPhoenix> symlink to there or smth/
<TheEvilPhoenix> ah thanks
<Torch> TheEvilPhoenix: yes, that should work, too
<Kimlaroux> I think you have to enable the advanced settings, but I can't find where
<Torch> we don't have advanced settings in system settings any more
<Torch> since 4.6 already, i believe.
<Torch> speaking of the tab
<Kimlaroux> Oh really? That's good to know
<fontis> lol
<Torch> of course the settings themselves are all still there. it's just reorganized so that there's no need for two tabs now.
<Kimlaroux> Which can only be a good thing
<TheEvilPhoenix> how do i get flash integration with konqueror?
<pvive> microphone not working
<pvive> Would be glad if someone can help me outt
<pvive> kmix doesn't open in my Kubuntu
 * user_ waves hello
<nelloefabbri> finizio
<devurandom> Hi!
<devurandom> Is kubuntu-devel-release-upgrade any different from do-release-upgrade, in terms of the endresult? I.e. does it install something different, or can I use either tool interchangebly?
<devurandom> Oh, sry, n/m. I just figured out that the former is just a shellscript wrapper around the latter...
<TheLastProject> Can someone recommend me a good IM client that works with MSN and Skype?
<TheLastProject> I keep having various issues with Kopete =/
<KIAaze> there is none which works with skype
<KIAaze> there is a skype plugin for pidgin and maybe other IMs, but it still requires skype to run
<KIAaze> it's just an interface to skype
<KIAaze> otherwise, for MSN, a lot work quite well
<KIAaze> I use pidgin
<KIAaze> but I'm under gnome at the moment, otherwise I might use kopete or something else.
<KIAaze> empathy is also worth using because it seems to be the only one under gnome which uses the keyring to store passwords (something which people have been asking for on pidgin since years but never happened)
<KIAaze> oh and you can try ekiga as an alternative to skype, although not many people use it yet
<TheLastProject_> Okay, this is weird...
<TheLastProject_> I'm still here, but my other Xchat window disappeared XD
<BluesKaj> Hi all
<vivp> videos comes in blue. Used a different player(vlc) same prob
<thauriswulfa> HELP: can I run kubuntu on my dual core atom netbook with 1 gb ram, without any problem?
<Guest99631> привет
<Guest99631> проверка связи
<BluesKaj> the_metalgamer, it should run ok , alittle more RAM would be helpful , but that's the minimum recommended memory
<FloodBotK1> Guest99631: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<BluesKaj> thauriswulfa,, it should run ok , alittle more RAM would be helpful , but that's the minimum recommended memory
<thauriswulfa> BluesKaj
<thauriswulfa> thanks
<BluesKaj> np
<Peace-> vivp: use the xrender exit
<Peace-> vivp: vlc settings
<Peace-> vivp: http://wstaw.org/m/2011/09/25/plasma-desktopKj1506.jpg
<vivp> Peace-: I changed the Output to XCB but still its coming the same way
<vivp> Peace-: I didn't understand what that xrender exit
<vivp> Peace- : Any ideas?
<vivp> Would be very glad if someone can help me fix this issue. When i open any video its comes in bluish and someother different colours instead of the original colour.
<vivp> i tried with a different player vlc . Still dindn't work
<Guest12065> t
<pythonsnake> Hello!
<tonymc> hi
<tonymc> pythonsnake problems? *trollface*
<pythonsnake> tonymc: yes
<pythonsnake> why trollface :(
<tonymc> nevermind, what is it?
<pythonsnake> just a curiosity question - why rekonq as default browser ?
<tonymc> i think it's because it's a default browser in KDE now, though i might be wrong
<tonymc> maybe because there weren't any QtWebKit-based browsers
<pythonsnake> Ah ok
<tonymc> i use firefox anyway
<tonymc> i'd use rekonq but it sucks in a number of departments, and whatever ungodly mess firefox has become recently, it still beats any other browser for me
<pythonsnake> beside that how can I check if a directory is encrypte ?
<pythonsnake> I find rekonq great :)
<tonymc> if you can read it - it's not encrypted :-)
<ikonia> pythonsnake: did you encrypt the directory ?
<tonymc> if you mean which dir is mounted as an encrypted FS, then look in fstab or mounts
<pythonsnake> ikonia: I think so but I want to check
<ikonia> pythonsnake: how did you encypt it
<tonymc> i think "mount" will give you a list of all mounted filesystems
<ikonia> (or how do you think you did)
<pythonsnake> ikonia: by checking a tickbox in ubuntu install
<ikonia> pythonsnake: ok, so it's encypted then.
<pythonsnake> tonymc: I see encrypfs
<pythonsnake> tonymc: I see encryptfs*
<tonymc> that means it's encrypted
<tonymc> welcome to the paranoid club
<pythonsnake> lol
<pythonsnake> Ok let me reboot and test 4.7.1 :-)
<tonymc> running smoothly for me
<pythonsnake> Done
<pythonsnake> How to get 4.7.1 ?
<pythonsnake> My KDE is 4.7.0 :(
<daniel__> hello ?
<daniel__> I   am having a lot of trouble with wireless connections . .  otherwiise I   am loving Kubuntu is there anyway to  make the keyboard give me time to lift my fingers I am getting a lot of double . . sometimes quadrupal letters LOL
<daniel__>  I   am loving Kubuntu is there anyway to  make the keyboard give me time to lift my fingers I am getting a lot of double . . sometimes quadrupal letters LOL
<James147> daniel__: system settings > input devices > keyboard... change the reboard repeat delay
<daniel__> Thank  you so much
<daniel__> Yea it worked :o)
<pythonsnake> how to connect konversation to my ssh weechat ?
<pythonsnake_> !ping
<ubottu> another contentless ping... sigh...
<pythonsnake_> Great!
<guest32-093e-> when i try to update i get a error
<BluesKaj> guest32-093e-, , what's the error?
<guest32-093e-> i probably need to paste it
<BluesKaj> ok
<TheEvilPhoenix> use pastebin or something
<guest32-093e-> it would probably be flooding
<TheEvilPhoenix> !pastebin > guest32-093e-
<TheEvilPhoenix> er whatever
<ubottu> guest32-093e-, please see my private message
<TheEvilPhoenix> laggy bot... >.>
<guest32-093e-> i got disconnect
<guest32-093e-> http://pastebin.com/DXGnF3he
<TheEvilPhoenix> whats the KDE equivalent of evolution for GNOME?
<ddevnull> TheEvilPhoenix: kmail
<TheEvilPhoenix> ddevnull:  thanks
<ddevnull> TheEvilPhoenix: np ;)
<jsaw> hi there. I just installed oneiric beta 2; inserted an Audio-CD... missing: option to choose ripping the cd with k3b... how to fix?
<devurandom> Hi!
<devurandom> I am on Kubuntu 11.10 / KDE 4.7 and like the plasma-netbook ui, except that the window decorations are missing (especially annoying for originally small windows). How do I enable them for plasma-netbook?
<BarkingFish> anyone know how to enable a compose key for international letters and stuff?  I thought i knew, found out that it wasn't where I thought :)
<jsaw> BarkingFish: wait a sec...
<BarkingFish> ok
<jsaw> BarkingFish: Input devices/Advanced
<jsaw> BarkingFish: [X] Configure keyboard options
<jsaw> BarkingFish: Compose key position...
<BarkingFish> great, thanks.
<jsaw> hähä
<jsaw> :)
<BarkingFish> döne :)
<jsaw> :D
<jsaw> just installed oneiric beta 2; inserted an Audio-CD... missing: option to choose ripping the cd with k3b... how to fix?
<Mausschubser> good evening
<Mausschubser> does anybody know "just in time"?
 * jsaw is never on time...
<skafti> Hello im trying to use a printer on a network that is i have the printer set up on kubuntu pc and want to print out trough my laptop ubuntu 11,04
<well_laid_lawn> !print
<ubottu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<skafti> printer is set up on pc no prob there cups installed on both machines just dont seem to find the printer on my laptop
<jsaw> skafti: ports open?
<skafti> i just shared the printer i dont know if and were i have to open a port for it to print via netw
<jsaw> I meant: any firewall in between?
<skafti> mabe im aksking to silly questions here...
<skafti> just seems a little complicated to me
<jsaw> .oO(no question is ever silly but the fire in the kitchen might become quite hot)
<jsaw> skafti: firewall???
<skafti> dont tink so but i have a tricky router... Netgear...
<jsaw> skafti: sry, haven't been in business for quite a while, last time (a couple of years ago) cups stuff was _simply_ transperant. try to figure out if you've got some router issues first.
<skafti> just doing that :)
<guest32-093e-> i get a error when im trying to update
<guest32-093e-> http://pastebin.com/DXGnF3he
<yofel> guest32-093e-: looks like an out of date mirror, can you refresh your package cache and try again?
<guest32-093e-> k
<guest32-093e-> how do i refreash?
<guest32-093e-> refresh*
<yofel> guest32-093e-: either open kpackagekit and check for new updates again, or open a konsole and run 'sudo apt-get update'
<guest32-093e-> k
<guest32-093e-> i think its working
<xcv> hello everybody
<guest32-093e-> i know what cause the problem
<guest32-093e-> just didnt know how to fix it
<xcv> i use the nepomuk search function for krunner
<xcv> but when i click a script, kde runs it instead of opening it
<xcv> how can i change that without changing the permissions?
<george_> Ok, because of this bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/760131 I've installed the proposed kernal with https://launchpad.net/~kernel-ppa/+archive/pre-proposed/+packages but now my laptop runs hotter (+ 60º C) than before. How can I revert it to the defult 2.6.38-11?
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 760131 in linux (Ubuntu Oneiric) "Power consumption raised significantly in natty" [High,Triaged]
<yofel> george_: if you use ppa-purge the PPA it should automatically downgrade the package as far as I know
<xcv> do you know how i can change the default single click behaviour on executable files?
<george_> yofel: really? how can I do it?
<claydoh> george_: yoo should be able to select a previous kernel in the grub boot menu, boot into that, then uninstall the kernel packages you installed and then remove the ppa entry from your software sources
<claydoh> I am not sure if ppa-purge will remove a kernel, but you could try once you have booted into a previous kernel
<george_> claydoh: that's really odd, but using the other kernels there's a bug (wi-fi icon is displayed as wired connection). What I want to do is get the old one back, because this one replaced it...
<claydoh> replaced it? kernels ususally are just added, you can't really remove a running kernel
<claydoh> george_: you do not get any choices in your grub menu?
<george_> claydoh: not in this case, because it's the "same" 2.6.38-11
<george_> claydoh: as I said, the old 2.6.38-11 was replaced by this proposed 2.6.38-11 (a buch of numbers)
<claydoh> george_: yesm but they still are different package versions.
 * claydoh looks
<claydoh> you don't have *any* previous kernel entries in your grub boot menu?
<george_> claydoh:sure, but my options now are 2.6.38-11 (this new one), previous versions I get 2.6.38-10 and 2.6.36
<claydoh> george_: yes, you should back back to one of those first to be safe
<claydoh> hmm according to the ppa page, the  2.6.38-11 kernel failed to build
<claydoh> but thats irrelevent
<skafti_> how do i find a network printer from kubuntu to ubuntu ?
<claydoh> george_:  then install ppa-purge, and purge it like so:
<claydoh> sudo ppa-purge ppa:kernel-ppa/pre-proposed
<avihay> xcv: yes, it's under mouse behaviour in the system settings
<skafti_> got my printer set up on kubuntu machine, trying to find it on my ubuntu (laptop)
<claydoh> it will tell you what is going to do before you proceede
<george_> claydoh: ok man, I'll try it. thanks for your help.
<xcv> avihay: i looked for it there, but i just found a radio button to change single-click to double-click, not to disable execution of files
<xcv> avihay: what i want to do is to disable the execution of files and make kde open them instead
<avihay> I thought you were useing a file manager, didn't read your entire post
<skafti_> do i use appsocket or ipp ?
<xcv> no problem :). Do you know how can i achieve it?
<Guest62655> hola
<xcv> how can i make kde open scripts with an editor instead of executing them as default click action?
<BarkingFish> Evening guys.  I have a little issue here and I'm not sure whether it's something which needs looking at, or whether it's simply my wifi playing games with me.
<BarkingFish> When I connect to our local WiFi beacon using DHCP, my connection is so slow I can barely surf.  I can probably view 2 light-ish web pages per minute.
<BarkingFish> If I change to a totally static IP, my network speed goes through the roof.  I can view upwards of 20 pages a minute and my IRC lag drops to about 0.1 seconds.
<Walex> BarkingFish: that's bizarre. perhaps a duplicate address? Or are the two IPs in different subnets?
<BarkingFish> nope
<Walex> BarkingFish: try 'mtr -t ....' to check delays and packet losses in both cases
<BarkingFish> The base address of the beacon is 192.168.2.1, the subnet is 255.255.255.0
<BarkingFish> and I've now set myself static at 192.168.2.12
<Walex> it could be radio fluctuations, nothing to do with IP addresses.
<BarkingFish> how come then? Surely DHCP and a Static IP would be subject to the same fluctuations in radio.
<BarkingFish> Plus the beacon is pretty much right outside my front window, about 20ft away across my garden
<Walex> BarkingFish: radio is a strange thing, and there could be interference, reflections, other equipment coming on in the 2.4 band. Sometimes some appliances come on periodically and do a burst.
<Walex> BarkingFish: anyhow get 'mtr' and let it run and check delays and packet loss rates.
<BarkingFish> I did let it run on my current connection, delay of 0.1 seconds, no packet loss
<BarkingFish> I'm not gonna run on the DHCP tonight, now I'm stable I want to stay stable :)
<meranido> Is there an channel where we can ask for help on semi-nonrelated kubuntu stuff?
<xcv> how can i prevent kde from executing executable scripts when i click on them and open them instead?
<pythonsnake> xcv: Settings - Configure Dolphin -  Navigatoion - DOuble click
<pythonsnake> meranido: here
<meranido> ?
<pythonsnake> !ask | meranido
<ubottu> meranido: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<pythonsnake> :-)
<xcv> pythonsnake: thank you but what i want make single-click to open the file, not to execute it
<billytwowilly> 'j #flexraid
<billytwowilly> woops
<pythonsnake> xcv: open like what
<pythonsnake> billytwowilly: happens to everyone
<meranido> !ask meranido
<pythonsnake> meranido: just ask!
<xcv> pythonsnake: with an editor. i use to write a few scripts and i would like to open them via alt+f2 nepomuk search, but when i click on them it executes them
<pythonsnake> xcv: right click - open with... - kate
<xcv> pythonsnake: i can't right click on the krunner dialog
<pythonsnake> krunner ?
<pythonsnake>  I dont get it
<xcv> pythonsnake: the alt+f2 dialog
<meranido> Okay here goes: I need to create an Windows 7 USB bootable drive (cannot do it from windows with unetbootin and it wont display my formatted NTFS usb(did format the usb in ntfs because otherwise it wont boot probaly). So I only got kubuntu to do it (and no I am not abandoning linux. I just need windows to play games on. :D)
<pythonsnake> xcv: kate /path/to/file
<pythonsnake> meranido: hmm
<xcv> pythonsnake: yes, i know that, but what i am trying to do is to use the nepomuk search function in order to find the file and click on it to open
<pythonsnake> hmm
<pythonsnake> never used nepomuk
<pythonsnake> sorry
<pythonsnake> meranido: maybe use unetbootin in kubuntu :P
<meranido> I did so but unetbootin does not see the USB stick. It does if I format it as FAT32 but then it won't boot normally.
<Walex> I am keeping on Kubuntu LTS 10.04, but I'd like to try to update the KDE SC on it to something newer like 4.6 and wondering if there are Kubuntu KDE SC backports
<xcv> pythonsnake: no problem, do you know how can i disable the execution in dolphin when i click on them too?
<pythonsnake> change default app to kate :P
<dantez> thx
<pythonsnake> meranido: won't boot normally ?
<xcv> pythonsnake: kate is the default app, but since the file has executable permission, dolphin prefers to execute it
<meranido> It get's stuck at the Unetbootin screen with that counter.
<pythonsnake> xcv: chmod a=wr file
<James147> meranido: I think you can just format it, copy the contents of the usb and mark the partition as bootable
<xcv> pythonsnake: but i use them in the command line, i need them to be executable (this is becoming a bit strange xd)
<pythonsnake> xcv: lol
<xcv> pythonsnake: ideas? XDD
<pythonsnake> xcv: you want them not to be executed while being executable ?
<meranido> Also the creator of unetbootin has removed the option "Show all drives" which seems to be vital for the guide i'm following.
<xcv> pythonsnake: at least not as default option, or ask me as nautilus does
<yofel> xcv: if it's a shell script, you should make it not-executable and run it with like 'bash path/to/script.sh'
<pythonsnake> yofel: :)
<pythonsnake> or sh /path/to/file
<xcv> yofel: isn't there any other way, as i said before similar to nautilus' dialog
<xcv> ?
<yofel> hm, at least I don't know of one. I do know how nautilus does it, but IMO dolphin has the behaviour one would expect
<pythonsnake> Dolphin wins. :-)
<yofel> well, IIRC nautilus does it for vfat/ntfs comptibility where all files ended up being executable. Athough that's fixed in udisk these days
<xcv> yofel: What nautilus does when i click an executable file, it asks me if i want to open it or execute it, and if i want to save my answer. My question is, can i do that in kde?
<xcv> yofel: sorry, i misread your answers
<yofel> xcv: if one looks at the file extension properties, it seems like you can adjust the left click behaviour for konqueror, probably won't have an effect for dolphin
<xcv> yofel: where can i find that option?
<yofel> right click on a script -> properties -> click on the wrench -> embedded
<yofel> *Embedding
<xcv> yofel: thank you, i found it :)
<yofel> see if that changes everything, I never changed anything there
<yofel> s/everything/anything/
<xcv> yofel: I have just tried clicking the file in konqueror and in dolphin. Konqueror opens it and dolphin executes it. In the end, it seems that konqueror was what i was looking for
<yofel> good ol' konqueror, good that it's still there :)
<xcv> yofel: yes, i started with kde4 and i had not given a chance to konqueror yet
<pythonsnake> xcv: trinity
<pythonsnake> !trinity | xcv
<yofel> what was that again?
<xcv> pythonsnake: trinity?
<pythonsnake> It's a KDE 3 fork.
<pythonsnake> xcv: KDE 3 was a legend.
<yofel> no, we don't recommend other distros in here :P
<pythonsnake> yofel: It's not a distro.
<pythonsnake> It's a DE.
<xcv> pythonsnake: i have old live cds of kubuntu and opensuse over ther, i think i will try kde3
<pythonsnake> xcv: Yeah. :-).
<xcv> pythonsnake: i underestimated kde3 i see :)
<pythonsnake> xcv: I've myself never tried 3. I should give it a try :-)
<xcv> pythonsnake: of course i will :)
<semitones> what's the gksu command for kde?
<DaemonFC> in Kubuntu it is gksudo
<DaemonFC> the root account is disabled by default
<semitones> thanks -- I thought it would be kusudo or something
<James147> semitones: kdesudo
<semitones> cool thanks
<semitones> i'm not sure all the tips here are that effective though :p http://www.numango.com/5527_simple-tips-speeding-kde-kubuntu.html
#kubuntu 2012-09-17
<Guest77107> hi folks. got kubuntu 12.04 oon a laptop. it's not mine, but my roommate's. Anyway he said that it was running just fine on friday. yesterday he booted up and it won't see that he has a wifi card. it's on. as a matter of fact i'm on the machine now via a live disc and it loaded the wifi card just fine. so i guess there's some process locking the card and not sure how to release it so it can be used./
<avihay> Guest77107: I recommand you supply more details, you need to be more specific about "won't see that he has a wifi card.". other then that, I've had issues with network not working after a failed suspend/hibernate, though I think it's been fixed, and you might want to have a look at the state of RFKill
<Guest77107> avihay: looking at it, the file is empty
<avihay> what file?
<Guest77107> avihay: sorry i'm not being clear here. the saved=state file in rfkill
<Guest77107> avihay: the network manager has the wireless tab greyed out. the only option it has is wired or vpn or dsl.
<andrewx> I'd like to run a Bash script each time immediately after logging in, How do I do this please?
<andrewx> I want this to run automatically.
<avihay> calcmandan: can you run rfkill list on the laptop while the problematic os is on?
<calcmandan> avihay: sure i'll do that, and record what it says and come back. problem is that i'm on the problematic laptop so i'll be back in a few mintues.
<avihay> do you have wire lan?
<calcmandan> avihay: i could. that would be a good idea. i think i'll do that.
<avihay> andrewx: system settings->Startup and shutdown->autostart
<avihay> the add script shold do and it lets you choose when to run it
<avihay> add script button*
<andrewx> I don't see any such thing...
<andrewx> where is that, exactly?
<avihay> system settings
<andrewx> advanced settings, autostart <--- same thing?
<andrewx> your verion of kubuntu is likely newer than this
<andrewx> Okay, I see.
<avihay> ya, the advanced tab dissapeard over two years ago, are you on debian stable?
<avihay> disappeared
<andrewx> I can't use 12.04, I seem to have trouble with it for some reason.
<calcmandan_> avihay: rfkill list?
<avihay> ya
<andrewx> I use 10.x, earliest 11.x, since it works so much better
<calcmandan_> avihay: lists nothing
<avihay> if you are using pastebing, you might as well attach lspci, lsusb and ifconfig
<avihay> andrewx: well, KDE has improved alot. you might wanna consider upgrading it independently, though you'd most likely need to recompile from source
<andrewx> I'll stuck with 11.x, thanks.
<avihay> calcmandan: [04:38:16] <avihay> if you are using pastebing, you might as well attach lspci, lsusb and ifconfig
<avihay> didn't notice you disconnected
<avihay> pastebin
<calcmandan> avihay: paste.kde.org/550232
<calcmandan> avihay: paste.kde.org/550238
<calcmandan> avihay: paste.kde.org/550244
<avihay> MSI laptop btw?
<calcmandan> avihay: toshiba satellite
<avihay> well, there's no entry for the wlan interface in ifconfig
<calcmandan> yeah
<calcmandan> don't konw what he did.
<calcmandan> if it was my machine, i'd have an idea what i did to make it happen/ but i'm sick of hearing the nags.
<calcmandan> he's been borrowing my laptop
<avihay> do you get the same output as lsmod |grep ath  as here? http://askubuntu.com/questions/95875/how-do-i-make-my-atheros-ar9285-wireless-adapter-work
<calcmandan>  avihay: if i boot that laptop on a live disc, should i copy the contents on the live ifconfig into the installed os's</
<avihay> calcmandan: yes, also, can you send lsmod from both systems? I don't know what driver you need
<calcmandan> avihay: i can.
<calcmandan> avihay: lsmod shows no result
<avihay> uhh
<avihay> sudo lsmod?
<calcmandan> avihay: yeah
<avihay> and also without the sudo?
<calcmandan> avihay: i did both
<calcmandan> avihay: i did without sudo first like a dummy
<avihay> try /sbin/lsmod
<avihay> I don't need sudo
<calcmandan> avihay: already rebooting
<avihay> I just saw someone use it, so I thought maybe it's a permission thing
<calcmandan> avihay: paste.kde.org/550268 from live boot
<avihay> and the lsmod?
<avihay> or if lsmod fails, can you go to the network manager, pick the wireless card and tell me what driver it uses?
<calcmandan> avihay: paste.kde.org/550274
<avihay> actually, do the networkmanager thing too, saves me time
<avihay> ok, so the livecd uses the ath5k driver and it seems to work fine
<avihay> knetworkmanger says the same thing?
<calcmandan> it's not a known command.
<avihay> in the system trey
<avihay> the network manager gui
<calcmandan> ath5k
<calcmandan> sorry had to look for it
<avihay> ok, I guess the next step is to look for it on the installed system
<avihay> switchover and try to give me the output of /sbin/lsmod
<calcmandan> mkay
<avihay> if the output is empty, try to run "which lsmod" (without the '"''s)
<calcmandan> k
<avihay> oh, without the | grep stuff
<avihay> bathroom break
<calcmandan> still no output, after which, /sbin/lsmod
<calcmandan> avihay: paste.kde.org/550316 just lsmod by itself
<avihay> umm, wow, that's a short lsmod output
<avihay> I'm guessing the driver on the wired lan is r8169, can you confirm that with knetworkmanager?
<calcmandan> confiurmed
<calcmandan> confirme
<calcmandan> d
<avihay> also, clearly the module for your wireless card doesn't load
<avihay> I'm gonna assume it's ath5k, since it works well with the live
<calcmandan> not sure why. he said he didn't do anything out of the ordinary. and he won't run updates until i review them
<calcmandan> yeah
<avihay> it's probably blacklisted, I guess
<avihay> we can  take it out of the blacklist or load it manually
<calcmandan> i'm open either way.
<avihay> let's try sudo modprobe ath5k
<calcmandan> no output
<avihay> then lsmod with the grep, and compare to the paste from the live
<calcmandan> lsmod |grep ath?
<avihay> ya
<calcmandan> avihay: paste.kde.org/550370
<avihay> confirm that you can connect to a wireless network now
<calcmandan> avihay: still booting on live
<avihay> stop the live boot
<calcmandan> alright, rebooting
<avihay> we had the output from 10 min ago to compare against
<calcmandan> yeah
<calcmandan> brb, going to grab my plate.
<calcmandan> roommate's my bitch tonight so he made my dinner
<avihay> you'd need to modprobe again
<calcmandan> avihay: no output for modprobe
<cynicist> Guest77107: About the wireless card, most likely the driver for it isn't being loaded. I would run lsmod during the livecd to see what modules are running and compare that with his actual install
<avihay> that means nothing went wrong, usually
<avihay> cynicist: too late
<calcmandan> cynist i'm guest 77107
<avihay> calcmandan: try connecting to a wireless network
<calcmandan> well what do you know? it's working now!
<calcmandan> how the
<avihay> well, the driver doesn't load by itself
<avihay> it's either a detection problem, or driver being blacklisted
<calcmandan> it connected to my oruter.
<avihay> most likely the latter
<calcmandan> did we do something to load the card?
<avihay> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1132608 this guy had that problem because he tried to use a different driver and the driver installer did the blacklisting for him
<avihay> modeprob loads modules (drivers are one sort of module)  into the running kernel
<avihay> modprobe*
<calcmandan> well, whatever we did i wish yhhou were in this room with me cause i'd kiss you right on the lips. tongue, no tongue your choice.
<cynicist> lol
<avihay> we ain't over yet
<calcmandan> oh?
<cynicist> I would run 'cat /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist' and see if ath5k is in there
<calcmandan> ok
<cynicist> you don't want to modprobe every time you boot hehe
<avihay> what he said
<avihay> and what he said again
<cynicist> seems strange to me though, why it would be blacklisted
<calcmandan> no such file
<cynicist> hmm
<cynicist> I would definitely reboot then and see if it automatically works now
<cynicist> if not you have more work to do, if it does then you're good :)
<calcmandan> blacklist.conf?
<avihay> probably
<cynicist> oh oops, yes
<calcmandan> i opened it in kate and it's not in there.
<avihay> try /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist-ath_pci.conf
<avihay> heck, try all the files there
<cynicist> oh interesting, if you need blacklist-ath_pci.conf, apparently there is the potential for conflict for some atheros 5k chips
<cynicist> so they say to use jockey to pick one driver or the other
<calcmandan> i had to run modprobe again for it to see the card. blacklist-ath_pci has ath_pci blacklisted
<avihay> humm, I didn't see anything that looked like a wifi driver in lsmod
<cynicist> I would run jockey/additional drivers and see if atheros is mentioned there
<avihay> jocky-kde from the terminal
<cynicist> yeah or ALT+F2 and type in jockey or additional drivers
<calcmandan> it's searching
<calcmandan> nada
<avihay> jockey-kde
<avihay> you might need to install the appropriate package
<calcmandan>  jockey loads, just doesn't see proprietary drivers.
<cynicist> you could try commenting out the blacklist
<calcmandan> i did. rebooting now
<cynicist> hope it loads the right driver :s
<calcmandan> it's still not loading the card.
<cynicist> try changing it
<cynicist> to blacklist madwifi
<cynicist> instead of blacklist ath_pci
<calcmandan> ok
<calcmandan> rebooting
<calcmandan> going for another round of dinner, brb
<calcmandan> card's still not detected
<cynicist> calcmandan: actually if ath5k is working out for you just fine and it's not loading automatically you can just add it to /etc/modules
<cynicist> calcmandan: and just run sudo update-initramfs -u afterwards
<cynicist> and keep ath_pci blacklisted
<cynicist> I just realized it doesn't really matter if its autodetected or not as long as you can load it and wifi works :P
<calcmandan> it's generating
<calcmandan> there we go, it loaded.
<cynicist> and wifi works?
<calcmandan> yeah. i had to delete the profile for the wifi card and readd it.
<cynicist> awesome
<calcmandan> but it works.
<calcmandan> i blow a kiss in your general direction/.
<cynicist> :)
<doyle> Hey. How can I get 12.04 to recognize my external monitor? Connected by hdmi. Nvidia graphics.
<Deutopia> open synaptics or the software center and install the nvidia hdmi thingy?
<Deutopia> synaptic*
<hateball> doyle: You need to use nvidia-settings, assuming you use the proprietary driver
<doyle> Thank you. Much better.
<lordievader> Good morning
<Smurphy> Morning ..
<lordievader> Hey Smurphy, how are you?
<Smurphy> Tired ... Week End too short :}
<Smurphy> as usual
 * iahmad test
<Daskreech> fail!
 * Daskreech checks notes
<Daskreech> dang it wrong answer sheet
<Daskreech> PAss!
<none_13> hi guys....
<none_13> can u tell  me, room for arp disscussion?
<Daskreech> none_13: arp ? ##networking ?
<TheOneRing> hi I'm trying to boot kubuntu-active beta1 on my tablet, but it  only starts with a black screen
<TheOneRing> its a atom cpu
<TheOneRing> with a gma600
<TheOneRing> is there a bootopton I could use
<Deutopia> is that a n200 atom?
<Deutopia> or a very old Atom Z series?
<TheOneRing> Z670
<TheOneRing> the screen worked with 12.04
<TheOneRing> it s a http://www.dell.com/us/business/p/latitude-st/pd and the last time I even got the wireless working
<TheOneRing> but this time the screen wents black directly after booting
<Deutopia> how much time did you allow? firstboot takes a lil while and that aint a camero
<TheOneRing> quite some time, and strg+alt+f1 didnt show anything
<Deutopia> my friend uses a kubuntu laptop that runs from USB and it just sits at a blank screen for a few minutes b4 booting directly to desktop
<TheOneRing> hw to get a verbose boot
<TheOneRing> remove quiet and splash in grub?
<TheOneRing> hm worked for a few seconds I got some output and then the screen went black again
<Deutopia> theonering; have patience; it could take that atom a half hour to boot
<Deutopia> wont take so long next time
<TheOneRing> it didnt when I tried it the last time
<TheOneRing> and Im starting with unetbootin from the harddisk, because I'll need a keyboard and the thing has only one usb port
<mah454> Hello
<mah454> How can set keyboard shortcut for all users ?
<mck182> shadeslayer: pings
<shadeslayer> pongs
<mck182> shadeslayer: is the kdevelop 4.4rc somewhere available for precise?
<shadeslayer> oh derp, I completely forgot about that ... you know you can backport it yourself ? :D
<mck182> I didn't
<mck182> ...know
<mck182> shadeslayer: tell me
<shadeslayer> well ... install ubuntu-dev-tools
<shadeslayer> and do you have a lp account?
<mck182> probably
<shadeslayer> and do you have gpg keys?
<mck182> maybe
<shadeslayer> well .. please upload your gpg keys to lp and sign the CoC with them :)
<mck182> sounds like effort
<mck182> I may just go and compile the tarball.. :D
<shadeslayer> haha :D
<shadeslayer> mck182: or, remind me this evening
<mck182> I will bug you like crazy
<shadeslayer> :)
<mck182> ....if I remember.
<shadeslayer> haha
<shadeslayer> mck182: seeing how I just automated part of the backport process, packages will be landing in ppa:rohangarg/experimental
<mck182> nice work!
<shadeslayer> aye, I have a template script and I just define a list of package to backport :P
<shadeslayer> mck182: http://paste.kde.org/550676/
<shadeslayer> ^_^
<shadeslayer> originally started for KDE telepathy, which is why the header is still the same
<mck182> I like the second line
<shadeslayer> :P
<shadeslayer> mck182: build queues look fairly empty, so it should ideally build within the next half an hour
<shadeslayer> amd64 is already building :)
<mck182> shadeslayer: a-mazing
<shadeslayer> :)
<mck182> after the lady in the cafe asking "do you want a free coffee today?", you made my day again ^_^
<shadeslayer> I never get free coffee's :(
<mck182> you have to be a regular customer ^_-
<mah454> nobody help me ?
<mah454> I need set  keyboard shortcut for all users .
<mah454> How can do this ?
 * mck182 has no idea
<mck182> I imagine there is some default shortcuts config
<mck182> which is probably hardcoded
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<Daskreech> hi BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> hi Daskreech
<Daskreech> HOw are you?
<BluesKaj> I'm ok Daskreech , how about you ?
<Daskreech> getting coca
<Daskreech> Shuld be better after that
<solar755> alguien sabe de iproute como configurar el balanceo para tolerancia a fallos?
<solar755> o algun tutorial
<hateball> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<hateball> or whatever it may be
<Daskreech> ha
<yy_> 大家好
<Daskreech> !cn
<ubottu> 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<BluesKaj> BBL ..yardwork to do
<graft> can someone explain to me what 'mark upgrades' means? i have no idea what this thing keeps telling me
<DarthFrog> The utility has detected that upgrades are availble.  If you mark them and then apply, the upgrades will be downloaded and installed.
<Daskreech> graft: Some of your packages have been upgraded. Ones that are already installed
<Daskreech> In some cases those upgrades require new packages that have not yet been installed. Rather than adding new things on your computer yuo may not want it's asking if it should mark those new packages as an upgrade as well
<graft> could be clearer
<target> hi
<lordievader> Hey target, how are you?
<graft> thanks for the clarification
<target> Hi lordievader, i'm god and you?
<target> *good
<target> but i'm having troubles installing myonboard sd card reader
<lordievader> target: I'm doing good too :), do you have a problem?
<target> I'm on a dell XPS M1330, clean new install but my sd card reader doesn't work
<Daskreech> graft: Somewhat of a jargon thing. Anyone building a technical bit of software has certain words and phrases they use to make things clearer having an understanding of the breadth of things that work. Anyone not involved doesn't
<Daskreech> after a while you forget which language is special and which isn't
<target> anyone know how to install an on board sd card reader?
<target> Ricoh Co Ltd R5C822 SD/SDIO/MMC/MS/MSPro Host Adapter
<DarthFrog> graft: Does a tool-tip provide any help?
<qnkel> hello
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: what graft and Daskreech wrote ... I tend to agree that it is not exactly straight forward
<qnkel> is a german kubuntu irc chan avaible?
<apachelogger> qnkel: #kubuntu-de
<qnkel> thx
<Daskreech> !de
<ubottu> In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<Daskreech> hmm wonder if we can get a kubuntu exception to modify that /j command
<apachelogger> Daskreech: hm?
<apachelogger> ah
<Daskreech> apachelogger: one of those things that I hope polish can be added. Is there an infrastructure that would allow not really bugs but user complaints/comments/observations ?
<apachelogger> brainstorm :P
<apachelogger> ultimately such things are to be discussed in a forum which is regularly roamed by a forum-dev-liaison, who would then throw big complaints at the devs and get them to fix them
<Daskreech> Is that categorized by application? Or can a dev pull all cco's on their domain ?
<apachelogger> (seeing as we have no such person a forum is just as big a sink hole as brainstorm though :P)
<Daskreech> apachelogger: a queryable interface would be good though
<Daskreech>  Sort of like bugzilla/LP but with more emphasis on free form writing than filling fields
<apachelogger> Daskreech: doesn't work
<Daskreech> Well we need better semantic search then :-p
<apachelogger> nah
<apachelogger> I mean the format does not work
<Daskreech> Yes I know. That's why we need semantic searches on Bugzilla wishlists then
<apachelogger> problem a) most devs do not search for anything b) free form information is vastly unparsable to developers
<Daskreech> apachelogger: Yeah I know. It's aggregate info I was interested in
<apachelogger> still needs parsing that a dev will not do
<apachelogger> e.g. if someone writes 2k words on what is wrong with the web integration experience like 1 in 10 developers will read it
<Daskreech> Which yeah implies an admin compiling stuff but having software somewhat auto tag things would be helpful/interesting
<DarthFrog> apachelogger:  It just occurs to me that this might be an opportunity to ask for volunteers to do triage.
<apachelogger> it's the kind of bug that remains a wishlist for ever and ever
<graft> DarthFrog: there's a pop-up dialog that "explains" what is happening, it just uses very jargony language that is hard to figure out
<DarthFrog> i.e folks who might like to contribute but can't program.
<apachelogger> Daskreech: please send a proposal of what you have in mind to kubuntu-devel@lists.ubuntu.com ;)
<apachelogger> DarthFrog: you too
<Daskreech> apachelogger: Yes but it would be cool if that would be a +1 to a cloud tag of webexperience
<DarthFrog> graft: And that's the kind of thing that a user-friendly distro shouldn't do.
<Daskreech> graft: feel free to try and do a better phrasing and submit it
<apachelogger> Daskreech: actually, with autotagging ... not the simplest of things really
<Daskreech> apachelogger: hence we need better semantic search
<apachelogger> doesn't help ... free-form data is insanely hard to automatically process, and without processing you cannot do semantic search
<apachelogger> that said.. what one can do is have users tag stuff, which you then can use semantically (or semi-semantically anyway)
<apachelogger> I think KDE's brainstorm actually has an approach like that
<Daskreech> Yes I would expect the user to tag the overall entry for muon or installer or partitioner etc
<Daskreech> then the parser would pull out the most used words and sentences that contain words like problem or suggest/suggestion
<Daskreech> sort of tag cloud the whole entry then start adding importance based on the overall tag clouds across the system
<Daskreech>  so words like the would get dropped but experience would rise
<Daskreech> apachelogger: pm me that email please
<stuq> has anyone else had their amd catalyst driver stop working after a recent update?
<kbroulik> the Kubuntu default settings are totally outdated and cause all sorts of weird problems.
<stuq> seems like the nice kubuntu search for proprietary drivers tool is no longer there...
<kbroulik> it is really time to update them people …
<michealPW> Hrmm
<michealPW> So, why would my screen resolution get reset after restart? :| Using Kubuntu 12.04.
<shadeslayer> hm
<shadeslayer> that sounds very odd
<michealPW> Indeed!
<shadeslayer> you could try using xrandr to set it and then reboot to check if it stays
<michealPW> When I use the Display and Monitor utility I can't seem to successfully change the resolution/refresh rate. Almost everything I try results in an unresponsive black screen. Only thing that seems to work is xrandr.
<michealPW> But, as I say, after each reboot it defaults back to the ridiculous 1440x1280@75 settings, which is way out of spec for this system (1024x768@60 is this monitor's native settings)
<shadeslayer> hm
<shadeslayer> does 1440x1280 show up in the KCM?
<michealPW> Like, don't get me wrong.. It looks nice (rofl)
<shadeslayer> heh
<michealPW> But everything's really, really sluggish. It's way too much for this system heehee!
<michealPW> Yea, the KCM shows 1440x1280 as the highest setting
<shadeslayer> then I think KDE Defaults to the highest setting
<michealPW> Ah, I see
<michealPW> Interesting!
<michealPW> I tried putting an couple xrandr calls in my /etc/kde4/kdm/Xsetup file but it doesn't seem to work :|
<shadeslayer> which is odd since krandr should save it
<michealPW> Not sure, maybe that's the wrong script to put it in?
<shadeslayer> well .... you could make a autostart script maybe
<michealPW> I'm using just xrandr utility from the command-line, not a KDE program
<shadeslayer> michealPW: handedit : ~/.kde/share/config/krandrrc
<michealPW> Ah, what's that? :|
<shadeslayer> config file for krandr
<michealPW> krandr, ehh? Hrmm
<michealPW> I've been using just xrandr LOL
<shadeslayer> michealPW: http://paste.kde.org/551066/
<shadeslayer> is what I have
<michealPW> Thx for the help mate ;)
<shadeslayer> your groups will most likely vary
<shadeslayer> so you'll need to change those, but that's the file that krandr uses
<shadeslayer> and it looks like this is a issue in KDE and not in Kubuntu :)
<michealPW> Oh bah, here it is!
<michealPW> LOL: StartupCommands=xrandr --output VGA1 --pos 0x0 --mode 1440x900 --refresh 60.0702\nxrandr --output VGA1 --primary
<michealPW> Fail :(
<shadeslayer> heh
<michealPW> Thank you LOl
<shadeslayer> that's probably why :P
<michealPW> What a silly resolution!
<michealPW> LOl
<shadeslayer> where was that though?
<michealPW> In the file you told me to edit, krandrrc
<shadeslayer> heh, I have 1440x900 and its just fine :P
<shadeslayer> >.>
<michealPW> I guess, but I don't have a video card :|
<michealPW> It's putting my little intel IGP in a headlock
<shadeslayer> again, running that on a intel card :P
<michealPW> Which?
<shadeslayer> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 2nd Generation Core Processor Family Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 09)
<michealPW> Show off
<shadeslayer> wot
<shadeslayer> ofcourse, I have my discrete card disabled
<shadeslayer> turning that one would have been show off :P
<michealPW> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 82945G/GZ Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 02)
<michealPW> (blush)
<michealPW> So, I wasn't aware of any krandr at all LOL. brb, let me read what I can find
<shadeslayer> michealPW: question, did you upgrade this machine?
<shadeslayer> or fresh install
<michealPW> Fresh install
<shadeslayer> hm
<shadeslayer> I would recommend completely removing the config file
<michealPW> Can I use something like xrandr to generate a new one entirely? This syntax looks funky
<michealPW> LOL
<shadeslayer> michealPW: just remove it
<shadeslayer> and use the kcm module to write it
<michealPW> I haven't had any luck with that kcm module, Display and Monitors
<shadeslayer> ok
<shadeslayer> you can try krandrtray
<michealPW> It always throws my X into a blackhole LOL
<michealPW> Should I make an xorg.conf?
<michealPW> Would that solve the problem, maybe?
<michealPW> Or should I stick with this krandrrc thing?
<shadeslayer> nah
<shadeslayer> just stick to krandrrc
<michealPW> Righto, thx
<michealPW> brb in 'bout 20 minutes
<shadeslayer> no point in messing with X
<michealPW> Going to do some reading
<shadeslayer> k
<michealPW> X is a spitting camel :(
<shadeslayer> feel free to highlight me
<shadeslayer> not looking at IRC all the time
<michealPW> Thx ;)
<carter_> once i download something off the internet how do i open it?
<lordievader> carter_: Depends on what you download. Can you give an example?
<carter_> a music making software lmms-0.4.13.tar.bz2
<lordievader> carter_: Well first you need to extract it.
<DarthFrog> carter_:  bz2 indicates the file was compressed by bzip2.  tar indicates that a collection of files (a directory, perhaps) was combined into a single file (a tarball) by the tar (tape archive) utility.
<DarthFrog> So you would use this command:  tar jxvf <filename>
<michealPW> Or use Arc? LOL
<carter_> alright i extracted it now what?
<DarthFrog> Or use a graphic utilty, sure.   Sure, take the easy way out. :-)
<michealPW> LOL
<lordievader> DarthFrog: What does the -j do for tar?
<DarthFrog> lordievader:  Uncompresses a bz2 file.
<lordievader> DarthFrog: Ah, ok. Thank you :)
<SIR_Taco> michealPW: I look at the bits and uncompress them in my mind : P
<michealPW> LOL
<michealPW> I just use Arc (blush)
<carter_> alright i extracted it now what?
<michealPW> So much easier to right-click and click Extract, let Arc figure it all out for me :P
 * DarthFrog notes that SIR_Taco has a vast mind, with lots of empty space for uncompression.  <grinning, ducking and running>
<michealPW> I can never remember the switches for utilities like tar hehe
<oneadvent> any idea how to make my system volume control the volume in amarok? I tried settings and multimedia and both of my options act the same
<SIR_Taco> DarthFrog: haha :P Kind of like Marvin from the guide to the galaxy ; )
<DarthFrog> :-)
<lordievader> carter_: It depends on what kind of files were inside the archive.
<carter_> well what should i do to find out or what should i do?
<BluesKaj> michealPW, , carter_ unp is your friend ,m it extracts just about any compressed file around
<michealPW> "Why is it named Quassel? - quasseln" is a familiar German expression for "talking".
<michealPW> Oh how ridiculous! LOL
<LostMonk> question...I have 12.10 installed, but am trying to get a deb for 12.04 from a repo
<LostMonk> it keeps trying to get the package list for quantel
<BluesKaj> lost not a good practice
<carter_> blueskaj i dont know what anything u said means i already extracted it idk what to do now though
<BluesKaj> LostMonk,^
<lordievader> carter_: Could you do an "ls" command on the directory and give us that output?
<lordievader> !paste| carter_
<ubottu> carter_: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<michealPW> carter: cd to the directory you extracted it to and use ls to list directory contents.
<carter_> i dont know what a "ls" command is im new at this
<lordievader> carter_: Ah I see, do you know how to open a terminal?
<michealPW> I'll teach you what ls is if you make my xorg.conf for me
<michealPW> Deal? :)
<LostMonk> BluesKaj: there is not packaged for 12.10 for this yet
<carter_> yea
<LostMonk> so, gotta give it a shot
<lordievader> carter_: To whom was that?
<DarthFrog> lordievader:  Actually, more correctly, the "j" switch to tar indicates the use of the bzip2 utility to both compress and uncompress tarballs, depending on whether the tarball is being created ("c" switch) or extracted ("x" switch).
<carter_> i know how to open a terminal yes
<BluesKaj> LostMonk, for what package ?
<lordievader> DarthFrog: Thank you, I looked at the man page, but it wasn't very clear. Thank you for the explanation :)
<lordievader> carter_: Ok good, do you know how to change to the directory containing the folder you have just extracted?
<carter_> no i dont know how to do that
<LostMonk> BluesKaj: Tv Maxe
<LostMonk> need a sopcast player
<michealPW> LOL lordievader. See?! Use Arc! :)
<DarthFrog> carter_: lmms is available from the official repos.  You don't have to install it by hand.
<lordievader> carter_: Ok, not to worry. To do this you need the "cd" command (change directory). I assume that you are in /home/<your-username> and that the extracted folder is in Downloads, to change to Downloads simply type: cd Downloads
<lordievader> michealPW: I wanted an ls, not an extration.
<carter_> so in terminal i need to type/home/coleman/cd download/lmms-0.4.13.tar.bz2
<lordievader> carter_: It is indeed a good idea to follow DarthFrog's advice, however it is usefull to know your way around in the terminal.
<carter_> alright but is what i typed in what i should type in the terminal?
<carter_> i just wish linux was simpler
<michealPW> Oh right, lord. It was DarthFrog I was poking fun at with arc. With arc, you wouldn't need to be cd'ing or ls'ing anywhere (giggle)
<michealPW> Although, knowing these command-line utilities are a good thing carter_
<lordievader> carter_: No. The command is "cd Downloads", this is using the relative path, this command would do the same "cd /home/coleman/Downloads", that is using the absolute path.
<lordievader> michealPW: Could you use my full nick, makes your message highlight.
<DarthFrog> carter_: Kubuntu is fairly easy to use, once you learn your way around.  You don't need to use the command line.  Really, you don't.  Though many of us prefer to do so.
<michealPW> Oh sorry, no prob lordievader :)
<lordievader> michealPW: ./Downloads and Download is for the ls command the same.
<DarthFrog> carter_:  If you want to install lmms, use muon, it's the graphical package manager and will install the official version for Kubuntu.
<BluesKaj> LostMonk, http://www.sopcast.com/download/linux.html
<lordievader> carter_: Linux is about as difficult as Windows, it's just what you learn to use and what you are used to.
<DarthFrog> carter_: No, what you typed won't work in the terminal.
<lordievader> carter_: This is however just an opinion.
<michealPW> I find them all annoying and confusing. Windows, Linux, UNIX, Macs etc. They've all got their own problems
<carter_> what is lmms?
<DarthFrog> carter_: Isn't that what you're trying to install?  Linux Multi-Media Studio?
<LostMonk> BluesKaj: I was trying to avoid compliling
<LostMonk> :P
<carter_> yea your right srry then whats muon
<michealPW> LostMonk: Compiling is your friend! :)
<LostMonk> im lazy today
<LostMonk> LOL
<DarthFrog> carter_: In the K Menu/System/ Muon Package Manager.  Use it to Add/Remove Programs. :-)
<LostMonk> i just know im gonna run into crazy dependencies
<lordievader> michealPW: Meh, that is the great thing about ubuntu/debian, lots of packages. If you like compiling try Arch.
<BluesKaj> LostMonk, well , time to get your feet wet :)
<carter_> i see synaptic package manager is that the same?
<michealPW> haha lordievader. Touche. Or Gentoo! :)
<DarthFrog> carter_: Near enough.  You can use Synaptic instead.
<michealPW> I'm lazy and my wife hates the more "radical" distros so I stick to the friendly/familiar Ubuntu (Although lately it's been taking a turn for the unfamiliar...)
<DarthFrog> Is Muon not installed by default?
<DarthFrog> In 12.04?
<michealPW> Yes, Darth, it is.
<michealPW> LOL carter are you using Kubuntu or Ubuntu? (giggles)
<carter_> now what do i do in package manager
<DarthFrog> carter_:  Use the search function to search for lmms.
<michealPW> carter_: Click on anything random in the list of packages and then start typing "lmms" to do a search
<michealPW> It will find the lmms package. Highlight it and set it for Install then apply your changes.
<michealPW> "Note for 11.10 release and above: Synaptic is no longer installed by default in Ubuntu 11.10, however it is still useful in some situations." omg what is what that?
<michealPW> Why do the packages CONSTANTLY change for no reason other than "just because" ? LOL
<michealPW> *shakes head*
<lordievader> michealPW: Ubuntu moved to the "Software Center"...
<michealPW> You know.... A lot of people who I've helped switch to Ubuntu moved away from Windows BECAUSE Microsoft kept forcing random changes just for the fun of it...
<michealPW> *giggles* just saying, that's all...
<michealPW> Really, is the "Software Center" better than Synaptics? :|
<lordievader> michealPW: That is, ofcourse, personal.
<lordievader> carter_: A good resource on learning the command line: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2015424
<BluesKaj> LostMonk,if you decide to compile , make sure you have gettext installed
<michealPW> Ah, I get it shadeslayer. So .krandrrc is the configuration file for KRandRTray, then? Is this also how the "Display and Monitors" KCM saves configuration?
<shadeslayer> afaictl yes
<michealPW> Ah, I see
<michealPW> So somewhere along the lines I've saved that resolution as the default, which caused that file to be generated?
<shadeslayer> somewhere along the line KRandr thought it would be a good idea to start executing randomn commands
<shadeslayer> which is why it had : StartupCommands=xrandr --output VGA1 --pos 0x0 --mode 1440x900 --refresh 60.0702\nxrandr --output VGA1 --primary
<michealPW> LOL
<mausschubser> good evening
<shadeslayer> michealPW: what happens if you nuke krandrc and configure the display from system settings
<shadeslayer> does it work?
<shadeslayer> because it looks like you've hit https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=183143
<ubottu> KDE bug 183143 in kcm_randr "Display Settings are Lost on Logout" [Normal,Reopened]
<michealPW> Well, I haven't tried 'cause I'm just getting everything closed first. Normally I have horrible results with the Display from System Settings
<mausschubser> I recently upgraded from 11.10 to 12.04 and now can't print any more
<monkeyjuice> mausschubser:  reinstall printer?
<michealPW> I set it to a resolution/rate I know my monitor and do and then when I click apply the screen goes block and doesn't come back LOL so I turn off the computer :|
<mausschubser> monkeyjuice: hmm, ok. I'll try
<michealPW> And try again. Everything I try seems to do that in Display from System Settings. Using xrandr from the command-line works fine, though.
<shadeslayer> 0.o
<shadeslayer> what about krandrtray?
<michealPW> I've had success with that once but then not the second time (rofl) Iunno let me try that again
<michealPW> Yes, that bug you linked sounds like my problem exactly. I've found a lot of people with my problem and a lot of them have fixed it using /etc/kde4/kdm/Xsetup but that only worked once for me (Weird, no?!)
<michealPW> Literally, I set the xrandr command in .../Xsetup and rebooted, was fine. Resolution I set was applied. Then restarted a 3rd time and it went back to the silly 1440 LOL!
<shadeslayer> michealPW: and which KDE SC version do you have?
<michealPW> Crazyness
<michealPW> Let me check
<michealPW> "System Settings v1.0 using KDE Dev. Platform v4.8.4"
<shadeslayer> ok
<shadeslayer> I'd recommend getting 4.9 though
<shadeslayer> oh
<michealPW> Iunno, I just installed KUbuntu 12.04 and this is what it gave me (giggles)
<shadeslayer> "I still have this issue under Kubuntu 12.04 with KDE 4.9."
<michealPW> Ah, bad news.
<shadeslayer> commend number 114
<mausschubser> monkeyjuice: incredible! that solved my problem
<mausschubser> thank you very much
<monkeyjuice> great ;)
<mausschubser> I run KDE 4.9.1. For me it seems to run slower than kde 4.8
<michealPW> .1's a bad number (giggles)
<shadeslayer> mausschubser: define slower
<mausschubser> hmm
<michealPW> Iunno if KDE version codes are the same, but typically an odd version number in the last block signifies an initial release of something new
<mausschubser> well, everything seems to take a tiny bit longer
<michealPW> Then an even number incrimental increase will have bugfixes for that initial feature release
<michealPW> Etc
<mausschubser> but my numbercruncher isn't the latest...
<michealPW> So for example 4.8.1 may have introduced a new feature, like new KCM modules. Then 4.8.2 may have fixed bugs that were in those new KCM modules
<michealPW> So on and so forth. That's how a lot of open-source versions work ;)
<shadeslayer> actually
<shadeslayer> 4.8 will introduce ne features
<shadeslayer> *new
<shadeslayer> and 4.8.1 will be the bug fix release
<shadeslayer> and then 4.9.0 will introduce new features
<shadeslayer> and so on and so forth
<michealPW> Ah
<shadeslayer> and usually Kubuntu ships all updates for the 4.x series in a realease
<shadeslayer> *release
<shadeslayer> so officially, Kubuntu 12.04 will support the latest 4.8.x release
<shadeslayer> Quantal will support the 4.9.x series
<mausschubser> ok, thanks for the help guys
<mausschubser> good night
<shadeslayer> then again, we do backport packages from Quantal to Precise
<shadeslayer> night mausschubser
<shadeslayer> but those only go in the Kubuntu Backport PPA
 * shadeslayer had a nice flowgraph for this 
<shadeslayer> https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/KubuntuPPAs
<michealPW> Lemme do some more fiddling brb
<przemek> that new kde 4.9.1 is little bit buggy when i connect usb pendrive ,and i've open in dolphin
<przemek> its crash bug
<michealpw> LOL omg I figured it out!
<michealpw> So, I used xrandr from Konsole to set the resolution I wanted.. Then when I open Display in System Settings it showed all my settings... Then I just clicked "Save as default" and  it generated a new .krandrrc with the resolution I chose with xrandr (giggle)
<michealpw> Kinda of clumsy workaround but meh, it's worked through at least 1 restart so far :D
<skrite> hey all
<ickefes> hi guys. i use x11vnc in 12.04 with firewall set to open port 5900. I can connect locally to my VNC server but not from my Android phone using external ip over 3G. It works when I have Krfb installed but not with x11vnc. Anyone have any idea why it's like this? Regards.
<ickefes> i have set x11vnc to work on port 5900
<ickefes> i tried my other computer which is in the local network and it could not connect neither.
<ickefes> anyone that could help me, please?
<ickefes> i wonder why no one shines in and give me some help. is it because it is not kubuntu specifically?
<cynical> what's the issue?
<michealpw> ickefes: Honestly, Iunno the answer to your question ;)
<michealpw> Bingo!
<michealpw> Problem solved completely by generating a xorg.conf and editing it (Added some modelines using gtf)
<michealpw> Now,  no more resolution gimicks hehe
<LostMonk> whats the key combo to open the desktop search box?
<michealpw> There's a desktop search? :|
<michealpw> LOL!
<alco_> salve
<michealpw> LOL I just added a "Find" widget on my desktop but it seems completely useless :|
<michealpw> I type things in it but cannot submit it, LOL.
<michealpw> God
<michealpw> Now after all that, I get it down to 1024x768 and it seems so small (rofl)
<michealpw> Anyone know if I can get the Display in System Settings to only show the modes I set in xorg.conf?
<michealpw> It's listing a big list of unsupported modes. I want it easy for my wife to change her resolution if she wants..
#kubuntu 2012-09-18
<avihay> LostMonk: you probably mean krunner Alt+F2
<michealpw> alt+f2, that's Krunner?
<michealpw> haha it is. Alt+f2 and type krunner (rofl)
<michealpw> brilliant!
<Guest92580> hi
<Guest6969> usuarios reales?
<rottingdead> Hallo hello..
<rottingdead> Quiet in here tonight.
<Daskreech> wannted something?
<nicekiwi> im trying to watch a movie in fullscreen and every 10mins my screen goes black. ive turned off all powermanagments and screen saver. help?
<lordievader> Good morning
<jdrs> i'm not too sure but try: System Settings -> Worspace Behavior -> Screen Edges. Choose one of the corners that hasn't been assigned an action yet then assign 'Prevent Screen Locking'.
<jdrs> Place your mouse pointer on that corner when watching in full screen.
<bander9289> sudo reboot
<bander9289> haha, dang kde bug, can't tell which window I'm in
<avihay> I try to use fsck, I'm preserned with :
<avihay> Reclaimed 14566 unused clusters (238649344 bytes). \n     Free cluster summary wrong (4940552 vs. really 4955118)
<avihay> 1) Correct    \n    2) Don't correct
<avihay> and no matter what option I pick, I get: Leaving file system unchanged.
<rethus> whats on today... 208 updates?!
<lordievader> rethus: Update to KDE 4.9.1?
<rethus> could be
<lordievader> rethus: At least I had something similair a few days ago, turned out to be the update of kde.
<rethus> i think, your right, caus normaly i update every day... and then there are only a few updates.
<rethus> thats cause i wonde of more as 200 updates today
<rethus> the search of mails in subfolders doesn't work anymore in kmail2 for my imap-accounts
<rethus> before i search for mails older than 3 Month, and move them to an archiv-folder, to make a backup.
<rethus> how can i do this now?
<Lugia010719d1> Hello. I think I need help. I was upgrading Kubuntu from Natty to Oneiric, using the do-release.upgrade  command and when it came to unpacking update of libpam0g 1.1.2-2ubuntu8.4, when restarting the services it got stuck at "cups: stopping...starting..." and then it did nothing for another hour, no CUP usage or anything. so i cancelled the whole upgrading proccess. after manually killing the stuck dpkg I managed to resume
<Lugia010719d1>  the upgrading process, but some packs still throw an error like "debconf: DbDriver "config": /var/cache/debconf/config.dat is locked by another process:" .. how do I get rid of this?
<Lugia010719d1> ok so i managed to get rid of the lock usinf fuser and killing "frontend"
<Lugia010719d1> now the upgrade process doesnt want to proceed because od some unresolvable dependencies "ubuntu-desktop" marked for removal while being in the list of unremovable
<Lugia010719d1> hmm by manually removing it with sudo apt-get remove ubuntu-desktop i managed to somehow make it work.. i hope there is no more trouble :/
<Lugia010719d1> ok upgrade finished... sorry for bothering.. but for a while I thought I'm doomed
<Lugia010719d1> time to reboot
<faichele_> A question regarding kdm and a multi-display setup? Is it possible to make KDM show its login prompt on a specific display? With lightdm, I found a solution using xrandr and a greeter setup script; does KDM have a similar mechanism?
<phoenix_firebrd> faichele_: did you try asking in #kde?
<alsitnetpc> hallo here....
<alsitnetpc> all okay.....
<alsitnetpc> news w.w.w. internet see....
<alsitnetpc> goodbye here....
<hechao> 第一次使用
<Guest2447> ola
<Guest2447> yes
<casb> ola
<Smurphy> alo
<casb> cara irc sou novato
<casb> mv box
<FlashDeluxe> hi! i got a question, how can i find out if a directory is linked to another directory?
<avihay> it usually has an extra symbol on the directory icon in dolphin, you can also see it(link target) in the folder properties (right click->properties), or in the terminal with ls, I think links are pink, and if you use ls -al, it will show you the link target too
<skrite> hey all, i have a keyboard shortcut to rotate windows (like alt-tab) but is meta-j  works fine but if console is focused, /quit
<skrite> exit
<Pici> Okay...
<BluesKaj> Hi all
<skrite> hey all
<fede1178> ciao
<BluesKaj> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<Derpian> holy crap, I wake up and 186 updates for kubuntu-desktop related packages
<Derpian> and i update everyday
<hateball> It's not like there's a limit to how many packages that get updated in one day
<hateball> Like say... when KDE gets updated, like now
<lordievader> Derpian: KDE is updated to 4.9.1
<madison> Hello. I'm using kubuntu and my gpu is AMD Radeon HD 6870. I'd like to use the proprietary ATI drivers, but it won't install them. I can't install fglrx...anyone has an idea what to do?
<Derpian> oh wow
<Derpian> cool
<Derpian> i'm not using kde right now but i have it installed
<lordievader> madison: How are you trying to install them?
<madison> I downloaded the proprietary drivers from the ati homepage and tried to run the setup..doesn't work. Before that, I tried to install fglrx, didn't work either
<madison> It always fails while "Postproccessing kernel updates"
<tsimpson> did you try the "Additional Drivers" application?
<madison> I don't think so, let me see...
<madison> tsimpson: I've tried that, but it says "SystemError: E:Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages." when trying to install the AMD drivers....(I don't have held broken packages though)
<madison> And the AMD drivers appear twice on the list of additional drivers
<madison> Any ideas?
<tsimpson> sorry, I don't have AMD or nVidia, so I can't really do anything to test it
<madison> Okay
<BluesKaj> madison, run , sudo dpkg --configure -a , then try to install the driver from additional drivers
<madison> No changes
<BluesKaj> madison, pls expalin , no changes
<madison> It still says "SystemError: E:Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages." when trying to install the AMD drivers in "Additional Drivers"
<BluesKaj> err expalin
<BluesKaj> my KB is giving up some keys are slower than others it seems (wireless)
<madison> Mh?
<BluesKaj> madison, sudo apt-get -f install
<madison> There are no broken packages..
<BluesKaj> ok good , meaning no broken packages left behind
<BluesKaj> madison, so you're running the vesa driver ?
<BluesKaj> madison, sudo lshw -C video| grep driver
<madison> driver=radeon latency=0
<BluesKaj> ok so you have the ati radeon driver installed
<madison> But it's not the proprietary, is it?
<BluesKaj> proprietary drivers don't always work properly , even when included in the install by default
<madison> My problem is that every game is lagging...I don't play much, but if I do, I want it to be lag free :P
<BluesKaj> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RadeonDriver , madison
<madison> Well, no clue how to make it lag free.. :/
<TheLordOfTime> madison, everything lags :P
<ptomblin> Holy cow, 182 packages to update!
<TheLordOfTime> madison, the solution: turn down the graphics
<madison> TheLordOfTime: I've installed Windows on a second HDD, nothing lags there..
<TheLordOfTime> that's Windows
<TheLordOfTime> windows != Kubuntu
<TheLordOfTime> accept that fact :P
<madison> kubuntu -> lag? :o
<TheLordOfTime> linux isnt a gaming OS.  at least not primarily
<TheLordOfTime> no offense :P
 * TheLordOfTime returns to bugsquad stuffs
<madison> ....I don't want a gaming OS, but I want an OS I can play a game with
<madison> without lag
<madison> And that game doesn't have BF3 graphics
<xata> hello
<xata> where do i get kate-sdk development files? they might be somwhere in kdesdk or ktexteditor, but they ain't there
<xata> i mean what package ofc
<Torch> madison: in my experience, 3d games make no sense without proprietary drivers. open source fanatics will tell you otherwise, but it just never worked for me
<madison> Torch: That's why I want to install proprietary drivers, but it doesn't work :P
<spawn57> I always install the properitary stuff :\
<madison> kubuntu doesn't let me :(
<TheLordOfTime> did you actually *try*
<madison> I did
<madison> several times
<TheLordOfTime> with the hardware drivers tool?
<TheLordOfTime> or by hand?
<madison> I downloaded the driver from ATI's website and ran the installer
<madison> Well at first I tried to install fglrx but that didn't work
<cmagina> madison: are you on quantal (12.10) or precise (12.04)?
<TheLordOfTime> you should try using hardware drivers tool before trying to actually install by hand
<madison> Quantal
<madison> 12.10
<cmagina> madison: it appears that the latest fglrx drivers do not support the newer xorg that quantal is shipping
<madison> meh :@
<cmagina> means, either wait till AMD updates their drivers or use 12.04
<bazhang> !12.10 | madison
<ubottu> madison: Ubuntu 12.10 (Quantal Quetzal) will be the 17th release of Ubuntu, Discussion and support until final release in #ubuntu+1
<cmagina> madison: i just checked on my system here and the reason the additional drivers fails is due to a missing dependency (older xorg abi package)
<cmagina> the fglrx driver wants abi 11, quantal is shipping abi 13
<madison> Hmmmmm.
<cmagina> this is the problem with proprietary drivers. the distro can't build them to keep up with whatever version of xorg they ship
<madison> What do you think how long will ATI need to update their driver?
<cmagina> no idea, they normally release the updated driver before ubuntu releases, so sometime between now and end of october hopefully
<cmagina> i also tried the fglrx-updates driver, same issue
<cmagina> if you want to play games with the proprietary driver, always stick to the latest release as the development releases are very unlikely to work with proprietary drivers
<madison> Hehe, okay :P
<madison> Is Quantal going to be released in october?
<bazhang> 12.10 yes
<BluesKaj> !schedule
<ubottu> A schedule of Quantal Quetzal (12.10) release milestones can be found here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QuantalQuetzal/ReleaseSchedule
<bazhang> madison, did you not see the support and discussion in #ubuntu+1 ?
<madison> I didn't really think about joining that channel
<spawn57> woo
<spawn57> can't wait for kde 4.9
<spawn57> plasma-desktop crashes way too often in 4.8
<xata> spawn57: already in ppa-s
<madison> Nothing crashed yet
<madison> here
<xata> i have 4.9.1 already, actually
<spawn57> yeah, but when I go cutting edge other programs tend to go wonky
<spawn57> last time it was digikam, and that was baaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaad
<spawn57> so I'll wait for 12.10 and do a full upgrade then
<xata> why i am always ok?
<xata> oh, i am using awesome+some usefull kde stuff
<xata> that's why
 * BluesKaj is running 12.10 without too many problems , the odd glitch with graphics or grub , but solvable
<xata> anyway, see you. thanks for not helping me!
<BluesKaj> ???
<madison> Can't even watch fullscreen videos (on youtube) without lag, lol
<BluesKaj> madi have you checked system monitor to see what's eating resources ...are you sure it's not nepomuk or akonadi or some such useless daemon /server
<BluesKaj> madison,^
<BluesKaj> well ,useless to me anyway :)
<cmagina> madison: really? i am using the radeon driver with a radeon 6780 and have not had any flickering when playing full screen 1080p flash
<madison> BluesKaj: Nothing is eating resources ;)
<neo69> hi
<cmagina> are you using chrome? i have noticed flickering when using that browser. actually use firefox to play flash now due to that
<madison> 6780 or 6870? I have radeon hd 6870
<madison> using Firefox
<madison> It's not like flickering, more....lag :P
<cmagina> i have the 6780
<cmagina> the thing to remember about flash is it does not offload in linux
<cmagina> so, lagging could be more cpu issues
<madison> CPU is at 10-30%
<madison> while watching a 1080p video on youtube
<madison> using flash
<cmagina> hmmmm
<neo69> when I try to look for new updates I get this error "It was not possible to transfer the list of applications", details: "E: Error http://ppa.launchpad.net precise/main Sources
<neo69> what is the problem?
<cmagina> madison: not really sure what to tell you. just re-verified i don't get lag when playing 1080p youtube videos in full screen on a 1920x1200 reso lcd
<madison> not really sure what to do.
<cmagina> only thing i can think of is the 6800 series might not be as optimized in the radeon driver
<cmagina> but i'd be surprised by that. i know the latest hardware tends to be rough with it, but 6800's been around for a while
<cmagina> sorry i couldn't help, only thing really left would be checking the all mighty google for answers
<PeterME> Hi, how would I apply a .patch file?
<DarthFrog> !patch | PeterME
<ubottu> PeterME: Patches are files describing the changes in code to achieve some results.  There are a number of ways these can be produced, but https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/HowToFix and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide/PatchSystems may provide some useful guidelines.
<PeterME> Thanks, I'll look into it
<PeterME> !patch just asks me which file to patch. But I'm not really sure..
<ubottu> PeterME: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<PeterME> ubottu You seem to be helpfull, your creator must be a good guy :P
<ubottu> PeterME: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<mangdood> I'd like to reinstall my system, preferably with the same packages it has now, since some of them seem to be broken. How can I do this?
<DarthFrog> mangdood:  "dpkg --list" will give you a list of all packages installed on your system.  Save the output from that.
<mangdood> DarthFrog: How would I use this output to reinstall all the packages?
<DarthFrog> mangdood:  But also note that "sudo apt-get install --reinstall <package>" may solve your problem with individual packages.
<DarthFrog> mangdood:  By hand.
<mangdood> DarthFrog: the thing is, I have a general idea of which applications are broken (namely, something in the kde suite) but I don't know which
<DarthFrog> mangdood: I have an alias that lists just the package name.  alias lspkg="dpkg --list | grep ^ii.* | cut -d ' ' -f 3 | sort | less"
<DarthFrog> I would use my lspkg alias to list the packages and save the output to a file.  Then I'd write a bash script that took that file and installed the packages.
<DarthFrog> BTW, that alias is included in my ~/.bash_aliases file so it's loaded everytime I log in.  i frequently pipe the output to grep.
<mangdood> Mhm. How should I go about reinstalling the entire kde package suite? as far as I can tell, apt-get reinstall kde4 will only reinstall the metapackage
<DarthFrog> mangdood: You could always upgrade KDE to 4.9.1, which might also solve your problem.
<DarthFrog> http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-plasma-workspaces-applications-and-platform-491
<mangdood> DarthFrog: heh, I think I've broken my system far too much to upgrade, probably
<DarthFrog> Well, if it's not worth a shot ... :-)
<viteac> Hi guys, Im new with Kubuntu, is there anybody help me with security matters?
<TheLordOfTime> define "Security matters"
<TheLordOfTime> and also, you have a dupe.
<TheLordOfTime> * viteac (~quassel@cpc6-sgyl36-2-0-cust217.18-2.cable.virginmedia.com) has joined #kubuntu
<TheLordOfTime> * viteac_ (~quassel@cpc6-sgyl36-2-0-cust217.18-2.cable.virginmedia.com) has joined #kubuntu
<viteac> dint know what is dupe
<TheLordOfTime> viteac, you have two connections :P
<TheLordOfTime> to the same channel
<TheLordOfTime> perhaps you have quassel open one too many times ;)
<TheLordOfTime> anyways, depends on what you mean by "security matters"
<viteac> I have notice today that one of the user account have changed password, and I did not change it. I want to find where I can notice actions like this and prevent if of course.
<viteac> I know there are logs, but  there is so many files in /var/log
<viteac> Now is one probably
<PeterME> Hmm, still can't figure out how to apply this patch..
<viteac> same lamers like me :-)
<lordievader> Good evening
<DarthFrog> lordievader: Good morning.
<lordievader> Hey DarthFrog, how are you?
 * lordievader note to self: use visudo when editing the sudoers file!
<Machtin> hey guys, probably a mainstream question, but I can't figure it out.. any way to use my ipod touch with KDE?
<sex_offender> have you tried to use it through amarok?
<Machtin> yup, can't see it there
<Machtin> hm, got an idea.
<SIR_Taco> Machtin: do you have libimobiledevice3 installed?
<sex_offender> click on settings -> configue amarok -> plugins
<sex_offender> check that ipod plugin is selected
<sex_offender> #nick leeds_fan
<sex_offender> i've forgotten how to change nickname
<Machtin> SIR_Taco: 3? no.
<TheLordOfTime> sex_offender, /nick newnick
<sex_offender> thank you
<SIR_Taco> Machtin: but you have a libimobiledrvice? (2, or something installed)
<leeds_fan> thats better
<Machtin> SIR_Taco: yes, 2
<leeds_fan> you solved it yet?
<SIR_Taco> Machtin: which ipod and iOS version?
<Machtin> puh, let me check the device.. first time i hold it in my hand.
<SIR_Taco> Machtin: http://amarok.kde.org/wiki/Media_Device:IPod shows supported devices and required programs (if applicable)
<Machtin> SIR_Taco: i think it's an ipod touch with version "5.1.1. (9B206)"
<Machtin> minus one "."
<SIR_Taco> Machtin: Not sure if there are problems with newer iOS versions (there usually are)
<Machtin> okay
<SIR_Taco> Machtin: according to the Wiki entry (which may be out of date), firmwares v2.x+ may require jailbreaking due to a database incompatibility, unfortunately
<Machtin> okay, guess it'll be just the virtualbox with itunes then.
<SIR_Taco> yea, sorry
<Machtin> no reason to apologize :) thanks for the help!
<Walzmyn> I've got my power management set to put the computer to sleep after 90 min, but it does not. What can I do to fix this?
<kubuntu> i need help
<Guest39729> i need help!!
<Guest39729> #nick Enrique
<Guest39729> ¬¬
<Walzmyn> Guest39729: just say what you need
<Guest39729> estoy usando kubuntu 8.04.2 por nostalgia y veo que ai varias kosas ke necesitoo rekordar
<Walzmyn> !es | Guest39729
<ubottu> Guest39729: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<Guest39729> no se komo instalar google chrome y tampoko puedo instalar chromium
<c_smith> wow..... this guy doesn't get the message.
<Walzmyn> That is Spanish, isn't it?
<Guest39729> yes
<Guest39729> ordinary spanish
<Walzmyn> well, you're the only one here that can speak it
<c_smith> Guest12039, just so you know, not too many people on this channel speak Spanish, I only know "no hable epanol" I probably mangled the spelling of even that.
<Guest39729> k for que
<Guest39729> or por for x
<SIR_Taco> Walzmyn: in konsole, what does "xset -q" say for Suspend?
<Walzmyn> SIR_Taco: Suspend off
<SIR_Taco> Walzmyn: does is say "DPMS  is Enabled" ?
<Walzmyn> DPMS is Enabled, SIR_Taco
<SIR_Taco> "xset dpms X Y Z" where X, Y and Z are the time (in seconds) you wish to have your system Standby, Suspend, and Power Down (when on low battery) respectively
<Walzmyn> SIR_Taco: this is a desktop
<SIR_Taco> so to suspend/sleep after 90mins, you'd set it to 5400
<Walzmyn> SIR_Taco: why does the KDE system settings power management utility not override this?
<SIR_Taco> well then something like 'xset dpms 1800 5400 off' then if it's a desktop. I've found on some occassions, there's a disconnect between the power management utility and the actual settings for X, not sure what causes it, but usually when you set it manually once, it works as it should after that
<Walzmyn> ok, thanks, I was going to put a zero instead of off, SIR_Taco
<SIR_Taco> Walzmyn: should ignore it anyway since it has no battery ;)
<Walzmyn> SIR_Taco: gave me an illegal combination of values error, suspend time of 5400 is greater than off time of 4800
<Walzmyn> SIR_Taco: nevermind, did it with a '0' and it worked fine.
<Walzmyn> Thank you very much for the help
<SIR_Taco> knew it was something like that :P you're welcome
<Frankko> how do i start kmix minimized if i want to use it in another Desktop enviroment as well. (in this case razor-qt)
<Walzmyn> is there any way to watch youtuve videos though a real videwo player (VLC, Kaffeine...)?
<SIR_Taco> Walzmyn: http://lifehacker.com/5577212/play-youtube-videos-directly-in-vlc-media-player
<SIR_Taco> Frankko: have never used razor-qt, but it should have a startup programs list somewhere, just add kmix to that
<Walzmyn> SIR_Taco: vlc dosen't seem to want to play it. I think I got xmbc to work
<SIR_Taco> Walzmyn: if you were really bored, you could wget the page for the video, parse the dom, then load the url for the video file directly into a video player ;)
<oneadvent> anyone know how to get system sound to control sound level? I get sound, just can't control it with kde. Can with built in apps, say youtube or amarok though
<SIR_Taco> oneadvent: chances are that your kmix master channel is set to something you're not using (like digital out / hdmi/ etc)
<SIR_Taco> oneadvent: if you click on the speaker icon in your tray click 'Mixer', click 'Settings' -> 'Select Master Channel...'
<BarkingFish> Morning all :) Anyone around to give me some help quickly please?
<lordnynex_> just ask your question
<BarkingFish> lordnynex_, I always check first - usually when I come here, the place is quieter than a round of applause at a convention of people with no hands :)
<BarkingFish> and please be a little more polite, thanks :D
<BarkingFish> Now, the problem I have is with krunner - when I open it and start typing something in, every keypress triggers a "dong" noise - and it's not the system bell, I've checked, and that's disabled.  Any other ideas what it could be and how I switch it off please?
<lordnynex_> and you will now get ZERO help from me. If you had just asked yoru question in the first place you'd be waiting for an answer and not someone typing 'yes'
<lordnynex_> I've reached the peak number of retards I will fight today
<BarkingFish> I happen to have been helping here well over a year, I'm patient, but I don't like people coming at me with that kind of attitude.  If you want retards, dude, don't go fighting yourself. You're ignored. Don't bother.
<SIR_Taco> very civil... nice
<OerHeks> The reason the beeps occur is because KRunner finds multiple matches when you start typing .. solution: the problem by disabling the partial matching sound. This can be done by going into system settings -> notifications and selecting "KDE System Notifications" in the Event Source drop-down. Then disable the Textcompletion: Partial Match entry.
<OerHeks> i love forums > http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1167616
<lordnynex_> I think I've just been FACED by a kubuntu helper of over a year
<BarkingFish> Thank you OerHeks
<BarkingFish> And SIR_Taco - By the time I come in here at night, the place is usually dead - I always check to see if people are about.
<lordnynex_> I mean I would th ink a helper of #kubuntu for OVER A YEAR would know krunner like whoa by now, but I guess I'm just the new guy
<SIR_Taco> BarkingFish: that wasn't in reference to you :P
<BarkingFish> oh, ok :)
 * OerHeks sips coffee
<BarkingFish> OerHeks, I found it eventually. Looks like that url is now a little out of date - in the Systemsettings it goes - Audio and System Notifications > KDE Workspace > Textcompletion: Partial Match
<OerHeks> ah, i was hoping it still was the same place. thanks,  noted.
<BarkingFish> yw
<BarkingFish> Been a while since I've been about - just dropped into apper today and discovered I have KDE 4.8.5 to download.  Nice - just shy of 323 files including security updates! That should keep my wifi busy in the morning :P
<BarkingFish> <#kubuntu-offtopic
#kubuntu 2012-09-19
<LostMonk> how do I open a port for net usage?
<LostMonk> I need to open it for my torrent client
<Enkidu_ak> Hi. I've configured a usbnetwork device under /etc/network/interface for a static ip, and when I connect the device that config is applied. However, between a few seconds and a minute later, NetworkManager seems to overwrite that setting, dropping the ip assignment and generally fouling things up. When I reconfigure the device manually those settings are again overwritten. Can I instruct NetworkManager to ignore that device all together?
<Deutopia> lostmonk; to open a port, that is configured on the firewall or router.
<Deutopia> portforward.com
<LostMonk> Deutopia: but I had no torrent issues when I was on winblows
<Deutopia> lostmonk; opening and closing ports is done with a firewall (a router is a firewall) linux has built in iptables /chains and functions as a great firewall, but i doubt you have taken the time to write an access control list or anything of the sort.
<LostMonk> I havent installed a firewall
<LostMonk> im on a default 12.10 install
<Deutopia> thats what i was saying.
<tsimpson> your router has a firewall built in
<Deutopia> your router is the firewall
<LostMonk> ok
<Deutopia> portforward.com
<LostMonk> but why would it react differint to a nix machine rather than windows?
<Enkidu_ak> It seems that disabling the connection in NetworkManager will cause NM to leave it alone.
<LostMonk> it worked fine 3 days ago
<Deutopia> UPnP
<LostMonk> and I just opened a 10k port range
<Deutopia> well the other computers on the network are kinda screwed. but no. you have other issues then because as you said, the port is already open
<LostMonk> ok
<LostMonk> i opened 35k-45k
<LostMonk> so, should be fine
<tsimpson> if your application(s) listen on one of those ports in the 10K range
<tsimpson> and you have them forwarding to the correct internal IP
<Deutopia> so assign your torrent app to use those ports (at this point id run a packet capture to see if the torrent app is actually transmitting/recieving)
<LostMonk> it downloads, but doesnt seed
<Deutopia> double check and make sure your IP hasnt changed?
<LostMonk> already checked that
<Deutopia> says seeding but doesnt seed?
<LostMonk> right
<LostMonk> with plenty of peers
<SIR_Taco> maybe your peers don't want to associate with you? ;)
<Deutopia> check to see if your router supports and is not in shadow or passive mode
<Deutopia> well that wouldnt be it
<Deutopia> cuz it worked 3 days ago
<LostMonk> its only been since I went to nix
<LostMonk> and I hve tried like 4 different clients
<LostMonk> LOL
<LostMonk> just to make sure that wasnt it
<Deutopia> sounds like a software issue. either linux or the app isnt communicating properly, peers cant directly connect to you, or theres just no interest in the torrent
<LostMonk> right
<LostMonk> there is plenty of leeches
<LostMonk> so, im trying to figure out what kind of linux issue it could be
<Deutopia> yeah im at a loss. it downloads and uploads fine undill it seeds, and this is with 4 clients...
<LostMonk> no, it never uploads
<Deutopia> take a sec and pop into #kubuntu-bugs and let them know
<LostMonk> kk
<rufsketch1> Hello everyone
<rufsketch1> I had my home directory stored on a separate drive from my main directory
<rufsketch1> the drive with the home directory is dead
<Deutopia> photorec
<rufsketch1> and now I can't log in to KDE because there is no config file stored for anyone
<rufsketch1> what should I do?
<rufsketch1> Is there any way to make a new KDE compaitble home directory from the command line?
<rufsketch1> this is kubuntu 10.10 btw
<Deutopia> copy one from a live disk
<rufsketch1> I do not have a live disk
<rufsketch1> or an empty cd
<rufsketch1> usb booting seems to not work
<SIR_Taco> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Partitioning/Home/Moving
<Deutopia> there we go
<rufsketch1> SIR_Taco: there is no home directory to move
<rufsketch1> the drive that had it is dead
<SIR_Taco> rufsketch1: ignore the moving part, and follow the 'setup parition' parts, and the 'fstab setup' parts
<rufsketch1> SIR_Taco: are the resulting home directories ready to work with KDE?
<rufsketch1> I don't see anything about changing the config files
<rufsketch1> or, creating them rather
<SIR_Taco> rufsketch1: the new home directories will be the same as if you were to create a new user. Any config files will be generated as needed
<rufsketch1> okay, trying it out
<rufsketch1> will let you know in a bit
<rufsketch1> thanks
<mr-rich> Pulse audio is a pain ...
<SIR_Taco>  mr-rich: so are speed limit signs
<mr-rich> If I route my tvcard (and antique bt878) through asound and then aplay, I can get sound ... otherwise, no sound ... alsamixer doesn't even list my line in or my CD ports on the MB ... strange ...
<mr-rich> SIR_Taco: I can disreguard a speed limit sign with my foot ... pulse audio is like running into a wall ...
<SIR_Taco> mr-rich: when you go into alsamixer.... have you tried using F6 (to change cards/channels)?
<mr-rich> SIR_Taco: Yes ... I can select the bt878 and it's capture volume is up ...
<SIR_Taco> have you followed this? http://www.linuxtv.org/wiki/index.php/Snd-bt87x_%28alsa_bt878_driver%29
<mr-rich> SIR_Taco: I get picture ... no sound
<SIR_Taco> mr-rich: ok... but I had a card with that sound chipset on it... and step #4 on the link I provided fixed the problem (that was a few years ago now, but it's worth a shot)
<mr-rich> The instructions are for 8.04 ... IIRC, 8.04 didn't have Pulse ...
<SIR_Taco> mr-rich: yes, you're right... but the instructions are for drivers
<mr-rich> ok ... worth a shot ...
<SIR_Taco> I have one of those cards floating around here somewhere... just not sure where
<mr-rich> rjwiii@rjwiii-P55A-UD3:~/Documents$ sudo rmmod bt878
<mr-rich> [sudo] password for rjwiii:
<mr-rich> ERROR: Module bt878 does not exist in /proc/modules
<mr-rich> 3.2 kernel must be doing things different ...
<mr-rich> brb ...
<csillva> this is just a test... can anyone see this msg?
<Deutopia> yes
<csillva> Deutopia: thanks...
<qnkel> hello
<cory_> hows it going folks
<csillva> qnkel: hi
<Abbadon> howdy
<lordievader> Hello everyone
<Frankko> in konqueror, how do i set view option to file view. All i got in the file menu is filesize, radial and terminal views
<Frankko> http://docs.kde.org/stable/en_GB/kde-baseapps/konqueror/viewmode.html these modes are not available
<Frankko> what am i doing wrong
<Andy> help
<Andy> hello
<spexi> Hi! I'm installing Kubuntu 12.04 LTS, and I would like to choose sizes for /home etc manually, so manual partitioning. Anyway, the installation warns me something about EFI BOOT PARTITION, that I don't have. Should I have and how much space should I reserve to it?
<spexi> I have never faced the efi boot thing
<tsimpson> spexi: I'd say to have a look at what the guided partitioning scheme looks like, then go back and do manual partitioning and use it as a template
<spexi> Well, I was thinking of that, but if I select automatical partitioning, there's only button "install now"
<spexi> Which makes me think, I can't see the template and it just starts the install
<tsimpson> I haven't actually go through a recent GUI install, maybe that changed recently
<Deutopia> yes it just starts unless you choose "something else"
<tsimpson> well, I wouldn't imagine you'd need more than 100MB for an EFI boot partition anyway
<tsimpson> and if it's giving you a big warning, it's probably safer to do what it's suggesting
<spexi> okay
<spexi> have to try
<spexi> Well, solved: I'm booting on usb stick. So, on boot menu, I didn't choose option #1, which was UEFI: Kingston DataTraveler, I choosed #4 which was just Kingston DataTraveler
<yoga`> I have problem connect to wifi in Kubuntu, but I get no problem in Window 7 using the same laptop.
<yoga`> I am using Kubuntu 12.04.
<ArchangelSe7en> which wireless card model yoga` ?
<yoga`> ArchangelSe7en: my laptop is Acer 4736z.
<ArchangelSe7en> yoga`, open your terminal and type lspci
<yoga`> ArchangelSe7en: I am not in Kubuntu, so I cannot type lspci there.
<yoga`> Which wifi client one would use in Kubuntu?
<ArchangelSe7en> yoga`, knetworkmanger works fine for me , but it's usually suggested to try WICD
<yoga`> ArchangelSe7en: I think I was using WICD, it get so many protocal(don't know the exact term) to choose to setup the password etc.  And when I try to connect, it always said wrong password, even I use the correct one.
<yoga`> ArchangelSe7en: I'll try knetworkmanger.
<ArchangelSe7en> that's provided by default in Kubuntu yofel
<yoga`> I OSX, I don't need to choose different setting in WICD.
<ArchangelSe7en> yoga`, even
<yoga`> ArchangelSe7en: On OSX, it just work, same as in Windows.
<ArchangelSe7en> I see
<yoga`> I'll go try knetworkmanager, and see if it work.
<yoga`> ArchangelSe7en: So knetworkmanager is also in Kubuntu 12.04?
<ArchangelSe7en> it should yoga` , because like I said it's provided by default
<yoga`> ok thank.
<ArchangelSe7en> it's KDE's default networ manager
<ArchangelSe7en> ymw
<yoga`> I manage to connect to wifi in my Kubuntu 12.04, the hard way!
<yoga`> I tried using wsid, but failed.
<yoga`> Then I find this nm-applet, and give it a try.
<yoga`> Then it works, I can connect with wifi using nm-applet, it just ask me the key.
<yoga`> I don't know how set up wsid to make it connect though.
<yoga`> I wonder how to make nm-applet to auto load when Kubuntu boot up?
<yoga``> hello
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<robbie> Hi all. When I connect to an openvpn, I can't browse web sites. I get the impression this is because all traffic is sent via the vpn. Is there an easy way to stop this?
<Eroskzn> how to install .bin files
<bazhang> Eroskzn, bin file of what
<Eroskzn> trying to install a .bin file and hoping someone knows how to
<bazhang> Eroskzn, yes, a bin file of what
<Eroskzn> adobe
<Eroskzn> let me paste it
<bazhang> Eroskzn, adobe reader? acroread? or what
<Eroskzn> AdbeRdr9.5.1-1_i486linux_enu.bin
<Eroskzn> thats the file
<bazhang> !info acroread partner | Eroskzn
<ubottu> Eroskzn: acroread (source: acroread): Adobe Reader. In component main, is extra. Version 9.5.1-1precise1 (partner), package size 58689 kB, installed size 138545 kB
<bazhang> Eroskzn, simply get it from the partner repo with apt-get
<bazhang> !partner | Eroskzn
<ubottu> Eroskzn: Canonical's partner repositories provide packages a location for software vendors to publish applications. The repo itself can be added by running this in a !terminal: « sudo add-apt-repository "deb http://archive.canonical.com/ $(lsb_release -sc) partner" »
<Eroskzn> ok thanks
<sumac> Где можно найти руководство по настройке kmail? Желательно на русском языке.
<BluesKaj> !ru | sumac
<ubottu> sumac: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<Fly_> hello
<Riddell> hello Fly_
<ssk> fe
<Bhukampidit> Hi
<cmagina> kwallet seems broken in quantal, anyone else unable to open the wallet? i enter the password and nothing happens. no errors, nada. just checked xsession-errors and there wasn't anything in there either
<BluesKaj> cmagina, did you try opening it with krunner , alt+f2 ?
<cmagina> BluesKaj: just tried to open it from the commandline and this is what I see: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1214893/
<cmagina> which i also saw in the xsession-errors log, but didn't associate with kwallet
<cmagina> killed the kwalletd daemon, see a new one fire up, but still the same issue
<BluesKaj> cmagina, ok try walletmanager in krunner
<cmagina> BluesKaj: odd, that worked
<cmagina> so, when an application requests access, it fails. when running kwalletmanager through systemsettings, it fails, running it through the commandline, it fails, but when running it from krunner, it works
<BluesKaj> well cmagina , i don't use kwallet , but in order to turn it off , that's the quickest method
<BluesKaj> to get the giu
<cmagina> ok, i'll try and submit a bug for it then
<BluesKaj> err gui
<cmagina> BluesKaj: thanks, opening it that way at least got e-mail working
<BluesKaj> cmagina, I never liked the kwallet system , but then I don't really need it since I'm a home user ...suppose it's necessary on the job
<cmagina> i use it as the applications seem to make use of it.
<MySystem> hello have a problem with my language neraly my whole kde including programms are german but gimp is english was in the #gimp but they can't help and said try #kubuntu
<Guest12160> hjg
<MySystem> thx Montrak 4 help
<DarthFrog> How odd.  I've just installed iscan & plugin to use my Epson 4490 scanner.  iscan works from the command line but not from GIMP.
<DarthFrog> Hmm, it works when GIMP is run with sudo.  So it's a permissions issue.  Now to figure out which one.
<BluesKaj> DarthFrog, make gimp exectutable in properties ?
<DarthFrog> BluesKaj: It's not GIMP that's the problem, I don't think.  It's the iscan plugin that is likely the problem child.
<BluesKaj> obviously just aguess , haven't used gimp or iscan in a while , or sane even
<DarthFrog> Xsane works as a GIMP plug-in.
<DarthFrog> Both iscan and xsane have 755 permissions.
<BluesKaj> I let wifey run the copies and scans on her lexmark all in one , which of course I can't connect to due to their non-support policy on their consumer grade printers
<BluesKaj> on linux
<BluesKaj> brb , gonna check the Canada post box
<lordievader> Good evening
<DarthFrog> lordievader: Good morning. :-)
<lordievader> Hey DarthFrog, how are you?
<DarthFrog> A wee bit under the weather today, I'm sorry to say.  How's life treating you?
<lordievader> DarthFrog: Pretty good, can't complain.
<BluesKaj> !vesa
<ubottu> vesa is the default video driver if X can't find a better one. Also see !x
<Pici> informative.
<valentin> HELLO C:
<BluesKaj> !x
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<valentin> xrandr !
<subcool> im running a live disk of 12.04 - and the user is "this" ????
<shadeslayer> subcool: huh?
<DarthFrog> the user should be ubuntu.
<shadeslayer> well ... I'm not sure how that matters tbh
<subcool> shadeslayer, exactly
<subcool> i know- thats what im use to- i ahve no idea why its "this"
<shadeslayer> well ... idk .. could be any number of things
<shadeslayer> check if the md5sums match?
<subcool> thats just scary-
<bobxombie> subcool: seems legit
<subcool> legit?? u r kidding
<csillva> subcool: in a terminal, on the livecd, type users
<subcool> this like 9 times
<phil__> Hi
<phil__> anyone can help me , today i upgrade my Kubuntu, then the menu bar for every application is gone!
<phil__> I mean the 3 button bar, "min, max, close"
<phil__> BluesKaj: are you there ?
#kubuntu 2012-09-20
<phil> it seems that "kde-window-manager" is removed..
<phil> how to get it back ?
<poedragonwarrior> hey
<poedragonwarrior> so yeah I just compiled KDE 5 alpha, and here is a screenshot of the default theme and layout http://i.imgur.com/4exYu.jpg
<mparillo> poedragonwarrior: Looks good, thanks for sharing. I assume it is not in a PPA yet?
<Platypus-Man> hello, I am trying to find a torrent for Kubuntu 10.04 LTS, but am unable to locate it on the homepage or by googling, any of you know where it is located?
<Platypus-Man> nevermind, used the waybackmachine on archive.org to give me an archived page of the Download page that had 10.04. now I just have to hope someone is still seeding it... it is an LTS release, so in theory should not be a problem
<FloodBotK1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<splin> hi
<Santiclause> Anybody know how I can open the kickoff application launcher from the command line?
<Santiclause> i.e, as if I had clicked it?
<Gorroth> hi there
<Gorroth> in KDE, on my netbook, i changed the workspace from "netbook" to "desktop", and then i changed it back a couple mins later, realizing i like the "netbook" variant.  now, when i alt-tab, it doesn't do that whole slide-show thing... is there a way to get it back?  just makes it easier on this computer
<akis> hi all. i chated here some months with a kind person form Canada who helped me to setup my onboard modem. i cannot remember his nickname but i know is here because i saw him again and again. if anyone knows him please provide me his nick to let me find him easiest to help me to setup it again because i reinstalled my system.
<C62> TITANIC
<akis> hi all. anyone can help me to make efax-gtk to open my modem port (ttySL0)? http://paste.ubuntu.com/1216218/
<lordievader> akis: I think the person you mean is BluesKaj.
<akis> no he is not. his nick has 2 words with a - between them. he konws very well everything about modems because as far as i understood he is working in something related. any way i thing i solved the issue. i run the efax from terminal using sudo and the port opens. is there any other option to force efax running under root permissions so it can access my modem's port?
<Smurphy> akis: check which device (serial - /dev/ttyS0 ?) the efax uses, and add the user (you ?) to the group the device has write access to.
<Smurphy> Means - group fax or serial: chgrp serial /dev/ttyS0; adduser <you> serial
<Smurphy> and you should be done.
<akis> ok. its clear. where can i find it to put my name: 'user'?
<akis> i went to my profile and i gave access to everything. let;s see now.
<Smurphy> everything is the windows way. Not good.
<akis> need a new log to run it?
<Smurphy> no - why ?
<Smurphy> adduser akis serial : would add user akis to the group serial
<akis> although i gave root priviliges to my user doesn't work
<Smurphy> The command before assigned the device /dev/ttyS0 to group serial.
<Smurphy> Eventually you will still need to do a: chmow 660 /dev/ttyS0 to give the group write access to the device.
<Smurphy> root privileges is just the group.
<akis> what is the command i have to give in terminal?
<Smurphy> I don't know what efax uses.
<akis> efax-gtk
<Smurphy> make a: ps auwx | grep efax
<Smurphy> when it runs.
<Smurphy> and then tell me which fax/serial device efax uses. it must be in the configuration.
<akis> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1216250/
<Smurphy> you logged in as user: user ???
<Smurphy> lol :)
<Smurphy> so - you are the one using the program.
<Smurphy> Now - find out - what device efac-gtk uses.
<akis> yep. my nickname is 'user' is that bad?-:)
<Smurphy> no. funny if at all :)
<akis> that's right. thanks. so how can i check the device?
<Smurphy> Try making a: dmesg | grep ttyS
<Smurphy> it should give you the devices (serial devices) existing on your system.
<akis> actually it gave me nothing
<Smurphy> make a dmesg | grep tty
<Smurphy> then
<Smurphy> I need to know which serial Device you are using.
<akis> any other command to verify it?
<Smurphy> not that I knew of.
<akis> it doesn't give me anything.
<Smurphy> Is there something in the efax-gtk configuration talking about device ?
<akis> no. but as far as i konw is an intel. lets check modemdata.txt
<akis> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1216256/
<akis> smurphy: i will be back at 2 mins. i have to log out and come back.
<akis> i log out and i am back just to check that the priviliges i gave to myself are working. efax runs normally and opens modem ports without any sudo command. so don't bother more. thank you for all your advices.
<Smurphy> ok. Then it is fine.
<Smurphy> FYI - what might have happened. The Group pertenance only changes after you log in again.
<akis> now i have to check if can get faxes!
<Smurphy> So that may have been your problem.
<Smurphy> :}
<Smurphy> Lol Yeah - you have to.
<Smurphy> I don't have a fax machine. I use E-Mail + PDF - better quality :)
<akis> email is the best, but as my this old notebook has an internal modem i wanted just to turn it working. just to be proud that i make it work!!!
<akis> under linux. because its initial software was win XP.
<ovell> helo
<ovell> i  am  chinses
<ovell>   i   need  frends
<ovell> who  can  make  frends  with  me
<spexi> Hi! I just happen to have fresh installation of Kubuntu and on other machine fresh installation of Windows 7. I would like to create shares on both machines, and so that both machines can see each other properly.
<spexi> So, question 1) should I follow some tutorials I found and use GUI based ways to create shares, or would the command line ways be more effective? question 2) How much harder is (or is it?) creating the shares when there are not the same usernames on both machines? I assume that you don't have to have same users on both machines.
<hateball> spexi: from kubuntu -> windows it's quite easy. you can set default username and such to be used for smb connections in the system settings
<hateball> and then just browse to smb://your.win.machine/$share in dolphin. bookmark as needed
<hateball> as for sharing over samba -> windows, I dunno if there's a nice GUI way these days...
<hateball> !samba
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<spexi> thanks for good answer :)
<hateball> There seems to be some free(as in beer) ways to mount sshfs in Windows
<hateball> as well as using NFS, if one is so inclined
<hateball> much easier than using samba IMO
<spexi> hmm have to look at it
<tsimpson> there's always samba if you're really stuck
<tsimpson> not samba... apache!
<hateball> spexi: obviously the easiest solution would be to set up a third machine, dedicated to running ownCloud ;D
<spexi> hateball: hehe, okay :D
<spexi> my flat full of computers
<Smurphy> I'll be installing owncloud on my QNap Nas ... Should be fairly simple IMHO.
<sora> who can tell me this problem ----
<sora> Being queried irc.spotchat.org
<sora> * Is connected to irc.spotchat.org (109.234.106.53) port 6667 ...
<sora> * Connection failed. Error: Connection timed out
<sora>  Jump to the next Linux Mint Server server ...
<FloodBotK1> sora: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<sora> * Disconnect ().
<ncfi1013> hello?
<Peace-> ncfi1013: hi
<ncfi1013> i have a problem with the videodownloadhelper plugin for firefox...
<ncfi1013> it doesnt convert properly
<ncfi1013> i already have mencoder/ffmpeg installed
<ncfi1013> still doesnt work
<Peace-> ncfi1013: well it's ffmpeg issue
<Peace-> ncfi1013: wait you need to install some extra package
<ncfi1013> are they conflicting?
<Peace-> ncfi1013: nope
<Peace-> ncfi1013: it's just that because some codecs has some stupid lincenses and ubuntu can't shipt them ... so easly
<ncfi1013> so what do i do...just uninstall ffmpeg?
<Peace-> ncfi1013: they must be installed by users
<Peace-> ncfi1013: nope
<Peace-> ncfi1013: wait a moment
<Peace-> ncfi1013: names can changes but only in the numbers  ..... sudo apt-get install libavfilter-extra-2 libavcodec-extra-53 libavformat-extra-53 libavutil-extra-51 libavdevice-extra-53 libswscale-extra-2
<Peace-> ncfi1013: so sudo apt-get install libavfilter-extra nad press TAB
<Peace-> !ffmpeg
<ncfi1013> !ffmpeg
<ncfi1013> nevermind that
<ncfi1013> peace...im a little concerned...ive uninstalled packages before and replaced them with better ones...and then my computer became inoperable...and crashed...
<hateball> Doesnt sound like they're better if they broke your computer
<ncfi1013> no the problem was uninstalling old software
<ncfi1013> not installing new stuff
<ncfi1013> <peace> what does pressing tab do?
<ncfi1013> after doing this: sudo apt-get install libavfilter-extra
<hateball> !tab
<ubottu> You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<ncfi1013> thanks...i appreciate all your help...
<spexi> I have frozen Konsole and Dolphin window, can't kill them either in command line or with system monitor. Is the only way to reboot?
<spexi> It asks "are you sure you want to kill this process" but it still keeps being there
<hateball> spexi: I guess you could try reloading plasma, that might help
<avihay> spexi: they are probably ignoring the default signal (kill, I think), there's another signal you can send them (terminate, I think)
<avihay> you can do it from system monitor, by right-clicking the program and using the send signal sub-menu, or when you send a kill and it fails, it usually adds a force kill )shift-del) menu entry
<spexi> well, nothing happens
<spexi> and I can't restart plasma via command line
<avihay> or by suppling a signal parameter to kill (look it up in man) or in top, it askes you what signal number to send. you'd want to send 7 or 9, I think
<spexi> because new konsole windows won't start anyway
<avihay> you can use a text terminal
<avihay> use ctrl+alt+Fx to swithc to a terminal from a graphical terminal, log in, do your thing (I recommand top), and use alt+Fx to switch to a terminal from a textual terminal
<avihay> the default graphical terminal is number 7 by default
<avihay> so alt+f7 to return to that
<spexi> well, I have only 'konsole' for a terminal program, and I can't switch from that to any other, because I can't start one anymore. because konsole is frozen. and pressingt ctrl+alt+f7 or alt+f7 does nothing :(
<tsimpson> press Ctrl-Alt-F1 first, then Alt-F7 to get back
<avihay> press ctrl+alt+f1, log in, run top or use kill and alt+f7 to come back to the graphical environment
<spexi> aa, nice
<spexi> but no, still the frozen konsole there
<avihay> you know the konsole PID?
<spexi> yeah, and tried kill -9 8072
<hateball> maybe it has a zombie
<avihay> I think you need to use kill --sig=SIGTERM or somth like that
<avihay> try top
<tsimpson> try with xkill
<tsimpson> it should be bound to Ctrl-Alt-Esc, but if not just run "DISPLAY=:0 xkill" somewhere, then you click on the window
<avihay> in top type k enter 9072 enter 9    or replace the last 9 with 7
<avihay> err 8072             ^
<spexi> oh :D accidentally clicked desktop topp with ctrl-alt-esc
<spexi> so plasma turned off too
<spexi> and yes, I could close the windows with that, but processes still are there
<spexi> how to start plasma again? :D
<spexi> or bring it back again
<hateball> plasma-desktop &
<spexi> just error messages.. i'm gonna think that's just easier to reboot this
<avihay> if you can alt-f2 to get krunner, then ^
<spexi> well now the desktop is there
<spexi> but yeah, still the konsole and dolphin processes are there, can't get rid of them
<avihay> did you try killing them with top?
<avihay> or in ksysgurd/systerm monitor by sending them signals?
<hateball> "ps aux |grep Z" should show if you have any zombies to get rid of
<spexi> well now the desktop isn't answering to any clicks
<spexi> And all this started, because I downloaded smb4k and tried to run it
<avihay> :->
<spexi> well, that was random.
<hateball> ;d
<hateball> I remember pulling in smb4k and swiftly removing it. After cursing a bit.
<spexi> I can access windows share from kubuntu and mount it to /media, but I tried then to access kubuntu share from win7. it asks credentials and I try those with which I logon to kubuntu
<spexi> says they're wrong
<spexi> so I tried if the graphical samba gui could help :D
<hateball> well you need to set up all sorts of things for samba :|
<hateball> easier to set up nfs, pretty much one line of config, then use nfs client for windows
<spexi> hmm okay
<spexi> I had ubuntu earlier, I was able to map a network drive. so back then I have done something right :D but now it seems so hard
<spexi> maybe I give a look for nfs
<hateball> if you just need to transfer stuff I'd use ssh
<tsimpson> samba has a different authentication system, see man 8 smbpasswd
<tsimpson> (samba/smb/cifs is horrifically complex)
<hateball> a quick google suggest there is this for Windows http://code.google.com/p/win-sshfs/
<hateball> (I have not tried it)
<hateball> or use apache and webdav ;d
<spexi> well I don't even now need so much sharing from linux to windows, I'm just trying different stuff. Maybe some day would be nice to have a server, where is all of the audio and video, and every other computer may connect to that. Then it should be handy if sharing works fine and with mapping networkd drives
<spexi> easier that way, than for example just ssh
<tsimpson> for just audio/video, you can just install a media server (UPnP) and it'll tend to just work
<tsimpson> I have mediatomb installed on my desktop, and use it to stream all my media to various devices over LAN
<tsimpson> even works from windows with windows media player
<spexi> okay, that sound good
<spexi> sounds*
<hateball> ownCloud is sweet for that
<hateball> you should really check that out, if you plan on setting up a server
<spexi> yeah, have to remember that
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<noMoreMrNiceGuy> i have a questio
<noMoreMrNiceGuy> probably it is no directly related to kubuntu or kde
<noMoreMrNiceGuy> after upgrading to new version 12.04
<noMoreMrNiceGuy> my laptop suffering from backlight problem
<noMoreMrNiceGuy> right after the boot, i need to increase the backlight manually by pressing fn+up
<noMoreMrNiceGuy> do we have a solution for this problem?
<BluesKaj> noMoreMrNiceGuy, open system settings>additonal drivers , if any available enable the recommended one
<noMoreMrNiceGuy> there is no additional drivers in system settings
<noMoreMrNiceGuy> BluesKaj: there is no such a thing there? where is it?
<BluesKaj> noMoreMrNiceGuy, then you don't have any additional drivers available , unfortunately , if it's an intel gpu then most likely not
<noMoreMrNiceGuy> well yes it is intel
<designbybeck> noMoreMrNiceGuy:  and BluesKaj might there be something in the BIOS that can be set manually there that might keep it bright?
<noMoreMrNiceGuy> i think kernel3.xxx has this
<BluesKaj> designbybeck, i don't know
<noMoreMrNiceGuy> i never checked the bios... actually good idea... i can check
<noMoreMrNiceGuy> but you know just previous version of kernel, i mean 2.xxx was running properly.
<lordievader> Good afternoon
<Motrak> what could be wrong on tilp if it doesn't show any folders and terminal says this : (tilp:2761): ticables-WARNING **: usb_bulk_write (error submitting URB: Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden).
<Motrak> (tilp:2761): ticables-WARNING **: usb_clear_halt (could not clear/halt ep 2: Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden).
<madison> Hello there, again :)
<madison> kubuntu doesn't like my USB speakers for a few days now
<madison> Everything worked fine, then after an update, there was no sound
<madison> kubuntu detects my speakers and I can select them, but I don't hear anything....but for the headphones it works
<BluesKaj> madison, install pavucontrol  , then you can setup your inputs and output options on it
<Santiclause> Hey, how can I simulate an opening of the kickoff menu? I'm trying to open it from within a script.
<madison> Well....PulseAudio shows that there is sound, but I don't hear anything...
<madison> No sound....
<madison> hmm....testing it with windows
<madison> cya :D
<usuario4> holaa
* ChanServ changed the topic of #kubuntu to: Official Kubuntu support | FAQ: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/FAQ | Pastes: http://paste.kde.org | Chat in #kubuntu-offtopic | Guidelines: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/IRC/Guidelines | Kmail users read this before upgrading: http://bit.ly/o841iy | 12.04 LTS http://www.kubuntu.org/news/12.04-release | KDE 4.9.1 available http://ubottu.com/y/kde491
* ChanServ changed the topic of #kubuntu to: Official Kubuntu support | FAQ: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/FAQ | Pastes: http://paste.kde.org | Chat in #kubuntu-offtopic | Guidelines: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/IRC/Guidelines | Kmail users read this before upgrading: http://bit.ly/o841iy | 12.04 LTS http://www.kubuntu.org/news/lts-update-12041-released | KDE 4.9.1 available http://ubottu.com/y/kde491
* ChanServ changed the topic of #kubuntu to: Official Kubuntu support | FAQ: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/FAQ | Pastes: http://paste.kde.org | Chat in #kubuntu-offtopic | Guidelines: http://ubottu.com/y/gl | Kmail users read this before upgrading: http://bit.ly/o841iy | 12.04.1 LTS http://www.kubuntu.org/news/lts-update-12041-released | KDE 4.9.1 available http://ubottu.com/y/kde491
<cest_michel> Hi!
<valentin> lol hi
<valentin> mozeufockeu
<Santiclause> Still wondering how to open the kickoff launcher from inside a script or somethin'! =D
<lordievader> Santiclause: A work around could be to use xdotool to manipulate the mouse.
<Santiclause> what I'm trying to do is capture Meta key presses in a script to try to emulate windows behaviour
<Santiclause> i.e if you press just the meta key without using it as a modifier for another key, open the launcher
<lordievader> Santiclause: I have wondered about that myself, never found the solution.
<Santiclause> I'm able to capture the key presses just fine
<Santiclause> I'm using udevadm to find the keyboard devices and then reading directly from them
<Santiclause> I just don't know how to actually toggle the kickoff launcher
<lordievader> Santiclause: And you can link a script to it?
<Santiclause> to what, udevadm?
<lordievader> Santiclause: Yes, to the meta (super) key.
<Santiclause> oh yeah
<Santiclause> the key code for it is 125 for left meta and 126 for right meta
<lordievader> Santiclause: Oh, hey that is quite nice. Then you can have the menu display for the meta+m key combo, and have a script press the "m" for you, while you press meta.
<Santiclause> well...
<Santiclause> I want it to emulate windows behaviour
<Santiclause> which is, it only displays it if you press meta and then release meta
<Santiclause> without pressing anything else
<lordievader> Santiclause: Let me get this straight, what you want is to press the meta key and to get the menu to show up, right?
<Santiclause> yeah
<Santiclause> once I release the meta key
<Santiclause> specific sequence of events: press meta, release meta, menu pops up
<Santiclause> if I were to, say, press meta, press e, release meta
<Santiclause> then menu should not pop up, because I pressed something in between pressing and releasing meta
<lordievader> Santiclause: What are the udev rules you use for that?
<Santiclause> th...
<Santiclause> I don't know anything about udev x_x
<Santiclause> I'm literally reading directly from the devices
<Santiclause> with linux/input.h
<lordievader> Santiclause: Ah I though you used the udev...
<Santiclause> I just used udevadm because it was the only tool I could find to actually find the keyboard devices
<Santiclause> I didn't know how to iterate through the devices in /dev/input/ and only choose the keyboards
<lordievader> Santiclause: This might be interesting: http://askubuntu.com/questions/177489/how-to-set-keyboard-shortcut-to-meta-in-kubuntu
<Santiclause> Is that the one that disables the ability to use meta as a modifier?
<Santiclause> ah yeah, it is
<paco_> hola
<lordievader> Hey paco_, how are you?
<lakosta> ок
<lordievader> Santiclause: Yes unfortunately it does...
<Santiclause> yeh
<Santiclause> well
<Santiclause> my solution would work if I could just figure out how to toggle the kickoff launcher :|
<lordievader> Santiclause: Wait maybe I know, you can run scripts right? Is that under your own user?
<Santiclause> I actually have to use root to read the input device
<lordievader> Santiclause: Ok, well as long as you can run commands as your own user, you could set the menu toggle to some unused F# key, and then have the script run "xdotool key F#".
<Santiclause> Ah
<lordievader> Santiclause: Note, xdotool is not standardly installed
<Santiclause> would "xdotool key F#" simulate a keypress?
<lordievader> Santiclause: For example "xdotool key F12" would simulate a keypress of F12.
<lordievader> Santiclause: So, yes.
<rottingdead> Hmm, wasn't it apt-get -s some_package?  It's saying E: Invalid operation mplayer..  Just trying to do a search for mplayer package.
<rottingdead> I looked in manpage, and it says -s for search, but it gave that error.
<tsimpson> no, -s is for simulate
<tsimpson> what manpage are you looking at?
<rottingdead> tsimpson: man apt-get
<tsimpson> "-s, --simulate, --just-print, --dry-run, --recon, --no-act"
<rottingdead> tsimpson: apt-get as you know is Kubuntu's command line package manager..
<tsimpson> I know what it is, and you don't search for packages with it
<tsimpson> you should use "apt-cache search <something>"
<rottingdead> tsimpson: Oooooh, what's the command?  Ooooh, thanks.
<rottingdead> tsimpson: Eeeeerm, anyway to slim down this list, as in grep ?
<spexi> I have always why apt-get just cant include search
<spexi> install, update, upgrade, but not search
<rottingdead> tsimpson: Guess I can run apt-cache search |  grep "mplayer" But might not work.
<tsimpson> spexi: the clue is in the name apt-GET, not apt-PLEASE-SEARCH-FOR-ME ;)
<darren> Hello everyone.
<spexi> yeah that i see :D
<rottingdead> I didn't read entire manpage, just skipped to apt-get's options..
<tsimpson> rottingdead: you can pass the -n option to search only package names
<rottingdead> tsimpson: Thanks, I'm assumig I can put n next to s as in -sn, no?
<tsimpson> "apt-cache -n search mplayer" narrows it down to 19 for me
<tsimpson> sure, but you don't need or want -s
<rottingdead> tsimpson: Lol, sorry, still have -s on the mind,=P.
<rottingdead> tsimpson: Yeah, I got a few.
<rottingdead> Anwyho, brb, updates have finished, and it wants a reboot.
<gediel> hi!
<rjgonzale> please excuse me, I am not sure this is the right place to ask this....I installed 12.10 today to test it, updated it using muon....and not the list of possible sessions in lightdm is empty
<rjgonzale> anything I can do to test it without installing 12.04?
<avihay> maybe that's more of a question for #ubuntu+1 rjgonzale
#kubuntu 2012-09-21
<ScottyK> greetings! On a fresh dual boot system, win7 runs fine, but the Kubuntu side has a severe lag. keys are slow to respond, and mouse clicks take a while to function. Went to recovery mode and downloaded all updates.
<monkeyjuice> have you run update and upgrade? ScottyK
<ScottyK> monkeyjuice - yes, via the command line
<monkeyjuice> 12.04?
<ScottyK> yes - 12.04.1 (64 bit)
<monkeyjuice> do you know what video card you have
<ScottyK> Nvidia GEForce 8600 GS
<monkeyjuice> http://www.kubuntuforums.net/showthread.php?58471-Nvidia-Drivers  ScottyK maybe some help heree
<ScottyK> monkeyjuice - thanks! I'll give this a try...
<monkeyjuice> ok good luck to ya
<ScottyK> Oh yeah, still running the default driver (non-nvidia)
<ScottyK> havn't activated the nvidia driver yet
<monkeyjuice> ya could be then
<michaelc22> question with kubuntu it wont let me copyy and paste from kubuntu to a virtual box i have windows 7 in vb is these any settings for this?
<michaelc22> question with kubuntu it wont let me copyy and paste from kubuntu to a virtual box i have windows 7 in vb is there any settings for this?
<mparillo> Not sure about virtual box, but in VMWare, you generally want to install VMWare tools for smoother experience. Perhaps Virtual Box has something similar?
<mparillo> Which is the host and which is the guest?
<SIR_Taco_> michaelc22: CTRL-SHIFT-V and CTRL-SHIFT-C (paste/copy) should work
<Enrique> can tell me some one something about of kde5?
<Enrique> somebody tell me something about of kde5_
<Enrique> ?
<SIR_Taco_> Enrique: not sure there is a current KDE5 plan
<SIR_Taco_> Enrique: http://techbase.kde.org/Schedules/KDE4/4.9_Feature_Plan maybe when this list is finished?
<Enrique> i was read about that n i want to know something
<Enrique> tanks guys
<wendell> algum brasileiro?
<FloodBotK1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<thechef> What's the difference of Alt+F2 and the Kickoff-"Anwendungsstarter"?
<thechef> I think I can replace the Kickoff- safely with the classic one so I don't just have shortcuts, search and search, but shortcuts search and exploration
<willie_> strange problem - since updating last night my mouse is "auto-scrolling"
<willie_> I have changed mice but still same behaviour
<willie_> after much faffing I got into system settings | Hardware|input|mouse and set scroll to 1 line per click which helps but not much. I dont see anything I have inadvertently changed in there
<willie_> makes  viewing web pages very difficult because the links keep scrolling away from you
<willie_> if I dont move the mouse off the active window it just keeps scrolling upwards. I have restarted X, rebooted and done a complete power cycle several times but the weirdness persists
<hateball> willie_: if you run "xev", do you see it registering the scrollwheel even if you dont touch it?
<willie_> hateball: I'll try that - thx
<hateball> willie_: just another thing to use to troubleshoot I guess :)
<jjshabs> would it be better for me to post sound issues i'm having with my CK804 onboard on kubuntu12.04
<jjshabs> onto the forums, or does in here work ?
<hateball> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<willie_> hateball: never run xev before so not sure what is "normal"  I see a black square top left that does not seem to respond to anything - however I have LOTS of console output
<hateball> willie_: if you place the cursor over it, and just let it rest there it should not do anything. It displays hardware input. Try unplugging the mouse and see if it persists
<willie_> I 'll try pasting some but its very difficult to get and maintain focus
<jjshabs> 12.04 kubuntu install fails to recognise my Nvidia onboard audio, CK804. This could possibly be due to a conflict with my radeon gfx card's hdmi port - as this appeared in the 10.04.3lts release.
<willie_> hateball: OK
<willie_> now the mouse is moving on its own to the top -left
<hateball> Without being physically plugged in?
<willie_> it was doing this before but stopped after a power cycle - Im suspecting mobo problems
<jjshabs> BIOS setting for onboard audio: enabled. alsa or pulse both unable to detect. Kde ends up removing these devices. How to rectify this, or appropriately file a bug is what i'm after.
<willie_> which is a bummer cos its just >1yr old
<willie_> no sorry it is till pluggedin - removing now
<hateball> willie_: Unplugging it should quiet xev, assuming it's a hardware error. You could try a different USB port, if you have any spare
<willie_> OK mouse disppears but still lots of output to console
<willie_> Im into a 10 port powerd hub , time to crawl under desk and use a "real" usb socket
<willie_> no -still the same when I plug into the back of the box
<hateball> willie_: Do you still have the USB hub plugged in tho?
<Smurphy> Morning.
<willie_> ah.....
<hateball> willie_: If possible, try to unplug as many peripherals as possible
<hateball> willie_: So you just have the computer and your input devices
<willie_> yes its this hub -- thanks :-)
<hateball> :)
<willie_> time for the bin and a better quality one of Ebay -- thanks :-)
<hateball> Maybe power cycling the hub sorts it out, but yeah... getting a reliable one is probably better :(
<hateball> :)
<willie_> it was only 6quid or so IIRC
<willie_> it was driving me insane last night
<hateball> First rule of troubleshooting: unplug *all* the things ;D
<aperson> err, 12
<phoenix_firebrd> I having problem with nvidia proprietary driver, it is not getting loaded
<phoenix_firebrd> xorg log http://paste.kde.org/554090/
<lordievader> Good morning.
<lordievader> phoenix_firebrd: How did you install the driver?
<phoenix_firebrd> lordievader: good morning, I installed using jockey
<phoenix_firebrd> lordievader: I switched from internal intel graphics to nvidia
<lordievader> phoenix_firebrd: I see, and the nVidia control panel complains about the driver not being loaded?
<phoenix_firebrd> lordievader: ya
<phoenix_firebrd> lordievader: I have been tinkering with the files
<lordievader> phoenix_firebrd: Is there in your bios a setting for the default graphics card?
<phoenix_firebrd> lordievader: ya, its set to peg
<lordievader> phoenix_firebrd: Peg? Another thing does the jockey say the card/driver is activated?
<phoenix_firebrd> lordievader: peg is pci express graphics i guess. Yes jockey says the driver is activated but not being used
<phoenix_firebrd> lordievader: nvidia-settings complains that the driver is not loaded
<phoenix_firebrd> lordievader: http://paste.kde.org/554090/
<phoenix_firebrd> lordievader: thats the xorg log
<phoenix_firebrd> there is a problem with the module loading path
<phoenix_firebrd> lordievader: its pointing to wrong location
<lordievader> phoenix_firebrd: I see, have you tried re-installing the driver?
<phoenix_firebrd> lordievader: ya
<lordievader> phoenix_firebrd: What fps do you get when running glxgears?
<phoenix_firebrd> lordievader: i am getting this when i run glxgears "Error: couldn't get an RGB, Double-buffered visual
<phoenix_firebrd> "
<lordievader> phoenix_firebrd: That is odd. Have you read this: http://askubuntu.com/questions/37084/nvidia-driver-activated-but-currently-not-in-use
<lordievader> phoenix_firebrd: That reminds me, have you run "sudo nvidia-xconfig"?
<phoenix_firebrd> lordievader: ya
<lordievader> phoenix_firebrd: And rebooted too, I take it.
<phoenix_firebrd> lordievader: the card is detected "01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: NVIDIA Corporation G96 [GeForce 9400 GT] (rev a1)"
<lordievader> phoenix_firebrd: Perhaps this is helpfull, it is for an even older card though: http://askubuntu.com/questions/126905/nvidia-driver-cannot-be-installed-with-jockey-for-old-hardware
<lordievader> phoenix_firebrd: The only other thing I can think of is uninstalling the driver and manually installing the driver.
<phoenix_firebrd> lordievader: I am going to try a solution i found in a webpage, i will be back after a restart
<phoenix_firebrd> lordievader: found a solution here, going to try that
<phoenix_firebrd> lordievader: https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=147983
<lordievader> phoenix_firebrd: Good luck!
<phoenix_firebrd> lordievader: I have to go now, thanks for the support
<avihay> think there will be an ubuntu 12.04.2?
<lale> hi
<thechef> avihay: why not?
<avihay> cause 12.10 is round da corner
<hateball> !lts
<ubottu> LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server; with the exception of 12.04 (Precise Pangolin), which will be supported for 5 years on the desktop. The current LTS version of Ubuntu is !Precise (Precise Pangolin 12.04)
<thechef> !14.04
<thechef> Is 14.04 also 5 years supported on the desktop?
<hateball> who knows, it's quite a while til it gets released :)
<thechef> I thought of ignoring 12.04 and switching from 10.04.4 directly to 14.04.1, I guess I'd be more than one year without security updates then, but doesn't matter because no one else is doing that..
<hateball> If you're on 10.04 I'd upgrade to 12.04 anyhow, KDE is a *lot* better over here ;)
<thechef> but I think I can switch directly from 10.04 to 12.04, because thanks to switching from Gnome to KDE and after some waves of bug fixes and the general development which seems to be faster in the KDE area, Ubuntu 12.04 will probably recover soon enough until EOL of 120.04
<thechef> *of 10.04
<thechef> ah, sure, but 10.04 GNOME is much better than 12.04 Unity :-)
<hateball> Perhaps, I wouldnt know
<thechef> I've never seen such an imprecise, slow and messy desktop like Unity
<thechef> sorry.. :-( neverending anger, even though I switched to KDE
<hateball> thechef: that's what !ot is for ;p
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<lordievader> Hey BluesKaj, how are you?
<BluesKaj> hi lordievader , fine thanks , and you ?
<lordievader> BluesKaj: I'm doing good, it's my free day :)
<BluesKaj> ok , we call it a "day off "here
<lordievader> BluesKaj: Ah, yes, well that :)
<javinho> hello guys, i use kubuntu 32 bits and work perfect 10 month,  but now change to 64 bits by one friend coment me kubuntu 64 run perfect without problems, but i install kubuntu 64 bits and in 1 mounth view many bugs reported... all distro 64 bits are the same?
<RamchandraApte> 64-bit kubuntu is working absolutely fine for me
<RamchandraApte> with a about 1-2 bugs
<javinho> mmm not bug in flash player (firefox)?
<RamchandraApte> i use chrome
<RamchandraApte> oops
<RamchandraApte> i use chromium
<javinho> ok, understand
<RamchandraApte> flash player will not be available for linux anymore
<RamchandraApte> http://linux.slashdot.org/story/12/03/31/1417245/adobe-releases-last-linux-version-of-flash-player
<javinho> firefox have problems in open folder donwloaded and flash player two: (change blue to red images (repair ok), crashed (not know what is the problem)
<javinho> Ram, i recent intall chrome
<RamchandraApte> ok
<javinho> and youtube work good, but i dont like use time to find and repair errors, need the cpu to work...
<javinho> is better return to 32 bits?
<RamchandraApte> flash player is supported for 64-bit linux
<RamchandraApte> you can try kubuntu 32-bit in a VM to see the difference
<javinho> mmm i before in this cpu have installed kubuntu 32-bits and work perfect
<javinho> before? mmm after..
<javinho> nuu... before xD
<RamchandraApte> youtube can use html5
<RamchandraApte> firefox supports html5
<RamchandraApte> http://www.youtube.com/html5
<javinho> ah, this is a problem think
<javinho> mmm the stragne is  flash start crashing i try change the blue to red in youtube movies...
<javinho> http://www.lacosaestamuymal.com/2012/03/videos-de-youtube-se-ven-en-azul-con.html
<javinho> this is the solution but, next this solution, many popups open in browser
<javinho> and install the block popups in firefox and flash plugin dont work (next tri disable the block popups but continue not working)
<javinho> i dont block youtube
<javinho> youtube working fine first but 1 min or two crash
<javinho> or i change time in video
<javinho> ok, i try whait one mount more to test, i need exit to dinner, ty RamchandraApte for response
<BluesKaj> i was going to suggest ia32-libs-multiarch , but he left
<BluesKaj> sounds like he has some conf files that are acting up
<shadeslayer> BluesKaj: ia32-libs-multiarch is broken on precise ;)
<BluesKaj> oops , shadeslayer
<BluesKaj> . glad he wasn't here
<shadeslayer> for every time you think you need ia32-libs, think again, and install the required libs by hand
<shadeslayer> that's what I do :)
<hateball> :D
<BluesKaj> shadeslayer, I haven't had to install ia32libs for a while
<george_> Hello. I had to delete ~/.kde because of segmentation faults. Everything is ok, except that events created with KOrganizer are not showing on my calendar. Any ideas? Thanks.
<Smurphy> george_: yes - you deleted the events with KOrganizer - as they were probably under ~/.kde.
<george_> Smurphy: no, they are still at KOrganizer's agenda, timeline, the problem is that they don't appear at panel calendar.
<george_> Anyone, any ideas?
<Smurphy> george_: Hmmm. Dunno then
<george_> I guess, I'll have to post at KDE or Kubuntu forums'...
<qw[russian]> hello all
<qw[russian]> help me please i would like install panel in WIndows this name is RocketDock and Linux ?;(
<Peace-> qw[russian]: you can't
<Peace-> qw[russian]: there is daisy
<Peace-> daisy plasma widget
<21WAAI8X9> `you can use icon task manager in plasma (std)
<qw[russian]> help me please install Plagin in my firefox
<qw[russian]> Explain to me please why when I want to establish openSUSE or Ubuntu on the laptop (acer eMachines g725) at me dies away the screen and I not that don't see that occurs
<lordievader> !russian | qw[russian]
<ubottu> qw[russian]: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<qw[russian]> but i am speak English too )
<spexi> :D
<spexi> I think lordievader thought russian may still be better for you :)
<lordievader> qw[russian]: Yes I know, however I didn't understand the question, hence me refering to the russian room.
<qw[russian]> =) do you speak russian?
<lordievader> qw[russian]: Me or spexi?
<spexi> I don't
<lordievader> I'd be surprised if I did speak russian.
<qw[russian]> lordievader, you
<genii-around> According to specs of the g725 it uses Intel Mobile 4 Series video, I would suspect that to be likely the issue of the screen not working if it is doing this during an install.
<spexi> lordievader: not even when totally drunk? :D
<lordievader> spexi: I rarely am totally drunk, so I don't really know. Perhaps, but I don't find it likely.
<spexi> okay :)
<qw[russian]> well I am paraphrased: when I try to establish openSUSE or Ubuntu on the laptop (acer eMachines g725) at me goes out the screen and I not that don't see that occurs
<lordievader> qw[russian]: Still I am not sure what you are asking. What are you trying to establish, a connection? Or are you asking why the screen goes out when you do something?
<qw[russian]> ohhh
<qw[russian]> o my God )
<lordievader> qw[russian]: Getting impatient isn't going to help you.
<lordievader> qw[russian]: So let's try again when you have calmed down. Try to explain your problem again.
<qw[russian]> okey
<qw[russian]> one min please
<qw[russian]> I try to install openSUSE, or Ubuntu on the laptop (eMachines g725 maple)
<qw[russian]> up to this point everything is clear?
<lordievader> qw[russian]: Yes.
<qw[russian]> at installation above the specified systems my monitor goes out and doesn't join
<qw[russian]> you understand ?
<genii-around> !nomodeset
<ubottu> A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<lordievader> qw[russian]: I think so, you are trying to install the OS, from a live-cd I presume? Does the monitor go out before you have started the installation process or during?
<genii-around> bug 989658
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 989658 in xserver-xorg-video-intel (Ubuntu) "Resolution not detected correctly on Intel Mobile 4 series" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/989658
<qw[russian]> befor set language
<lordievader> qw[russian]: Follow genii-around's advice.
<qw[russian]> =)))
<qw[russian]> or
<qw[russian]> i am install OS and i am upgrade OS  befor upgrading OS i laptop restartid During reset simply I don't see loading and a desktop
<lordievader> qw[russian]: Ok let's slow things down again. Are you saying that you installed the OS already?
<qw[russian]> yes but now i am install kubuntu 10.04 LTS
<qw[russian]> During reset simply I don't see loading and a desktop
<qw[russian]> omg sorry
<lordievader> qw[russian]: What have you installed now then? And why not install 12.04?
<qw[russian]> Description:    Ubuntu 10.04 LTS *
<qw[russian]> not install 12.04 because there was a CD disk from 10.04 =)
<genii-around> qw[russian]: I am confident your problem is the same described at https://launchpad.net/bugs/989658  , and you should try in GRUB to put "nomodeset" option.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 989658 in xserver-xorg-video-intel (Ubuntu) "Resolution not detected correctly on Intel Mobile 4 series" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<qw[russian]> and I already am afraid to update system because I can not be loaded again
<lordievader> qw[russian]: Have you followed genii-around's advice?
<qw[russian]> not understand genii-around's advice?
<lordievader> qw[russian]: Read the links he posted.
 * lordievader brb switching OS. Putty is being annoying.
<qw[russian]> oh understand sorry
<qw[russian]> )
<Peace-> i have a strange behavior here
<genii-around> Peace-: What, only one? ;-)
<Peace-> when i copy text from firefox an i try to paste on terminal ... sometime it doesn't paste the correct stuff
<Peace-> but the the one have copied before
<qw[russian]> i am join this  https://launchpad.net/bugs/989658 but i am uses 10.04
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 989658 in xserver-xorg-video-intel (Ubuntu) "Resolution not detected correctly on Intel Mobile 4 series" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<Peace-> i paste with crtl shift ins
<genii-around> qw[russian]: The solution is the same for 10.04, 10.10,11.04,11.10,12.04 ... it makes no difference
 * lordievader back
<Peace-> instead with the right click it's all ok
<Peace-> bah
<Peace-> genii-around: 12.10 :D?
<qw[russian]> and openSUSE too?
<Peace-> qw[russian]: this is kubuntu
<lordievader> Peace-: What happens when you use "shift + ins"?
<Peace-> qw[russian]: which word on this sentence "kubuntu" reminds you to opensuse?
<genii-around> qw[russian]: This is not support for SUSE here
<Peace-> lordievader: copy a text , then go and open a terminal
<qw[russian]> http://pastebin.com/5J2Ucie8
<genii-around> Peace-: Are you using shift-insert to paste?
<Peace-> lordievader: type : ctrl shift ins
<Peace-> genii-around: yea
<lordievader> Peace-: Not sure if this is screen/byobu's doing but I get a list of a sorts of things looks like an ls of /bin.
<Peace-> genii-around: it comes by default with kubuntu and i guess with kde stuff
<qw[russian]> i am reboot from my PC
<genii-around> Hm. And I went to the trouble already: http://goo.gl/9iF60
<lordievader> genii-around: Ohh wow, what a service!
<lordievader> Peace-: Did you find a solution?
<Peace-> lordievader: nope i guess i will use ctrl shift v
<lordievader> Peace-: The shit + ins also does not work?
<lordievader> Peace-: Without the ctrl I mean.
<Peace-> lordievader: i need to test it
<Peace-> anyway i will chane my habit
<Peace-> change
<genii-around> Peace-: I found Klipper was behaving erratically for me sometimes and I don't use it anymore.
<lordievader> genii-around: What do you use as a replacement for Klipper?
<BluesKaj> hey genii-around , copy 'n paste in it's various forms works for me , never liked klipper much
<genii-around> lordievader: I don't, for coping I generally highlight with mouse rightclick and choose copy, then in konsole shift-insert
<lordievader> genii-around: So just the normal standard way, come to think of it, I rarely use klipper any other way.
<Peace-> genii-around: ah so i am not the only one then
<BluesKaj> i guess klipper is good for storing previous copied material , but I rarely used it for that anyway
<genii-around> BluesKaj: Thats what I concluded also.
<BluesKaj> i have an odd problem with the networking wizard setting up a ssh network folder , could it be because i have 2 kubuntu partitions on the same drive trying to access our laptop , the wizard succeeds connecting to the laptop from the 12.04 install but not the 12.10
<BluesKaj> altho i can ssh into the laptopm from both installs ...doesn't make much sense to me
<artao> hai
<artao> ok .. something very strange is going on here. .. WTF strange ... using Dolphin .. Seems I have lost the ability to drag-n-drop items in the Places Panel to re-order them ... I know 100% for a fact that I USED to be able to do so, as the items are clearly in an order that I personally put them in ... just tried to add a new Places item, and then to drag it where I want it in the list, but the damn thing won't move. It insists on
<artao> staying at the bottom of the list ... and yes, the panel is unlocked
<artao> WTF!!
<artao> what's going on here? a couple of weeks ago, I ALSO lost the ability to drag-n-drop items in my Kontact To-Do list ... something strange is going on here, seems to me. Slowly losing the ability to drag-n-drop througout my OS is my fear ... ... Kubuntu 12.04
<BluesKaj> artao, yes dolphin seems to arbitrarily decide what order entries are positioned in places , no matter where one puts them
<Peace-> artao: dolphin now has the ability to put folder in the folder group
<artao> i know 100% fact i was able to drag/drop items in there 3 weeks ago
<artao> what the hell happend? O.o
<Peace-> artao: device link in the device group and soo on
<Peace-> artao: sudo adduser test
<artao> what? why?
<Peace-> artao: then login with test
<artao> um
<artao> u think my login is pooched?
<Peace-> are you going to die if you try?
<Peace-> ahhaha
<artao> no. but adding 'test' user makes me a bit nervous frankly
<artao> just feels a bit sketchy
<artao> i dunno
<Peace-> ok dude your problem is not my problem
<artao> sorry
<eliecer> hi everyone
<eliecer> somebody can help me with a error....
<artao> i guess really the whole idea of going thru that process (new user, login logout, reboot, try again, etc etc) makes me feel mentally exhausted already Peace-
<artao> i was really hoping this was a known issue and there was a simple fix for it
<genii-around> !details | eliecer
<ubottu> eliecer: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<genii-around> eliecer: Please do not private message me, just to tell the channel your issue and you may find assistance.
<eliecer> kool
<eliecer> I have a problem with update in my konsole....
<eliecer> running kubuntu 12.04 LTS
<eliecer> When I try to update, I get de following output
<eliecer> E: Tipo «b» desconocido en la línea 3 de lista de fuentes /etc/apt/sources.list.d/libreoffice-ppa-precise.list
<eliecer> E: No se pudieron leer las listas de fuentes.
<genii-around> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<eliecer> so what can i do for fix the problem
<eliecer> ?
<genii-around> eliecer: The issue seems to be a ppa that you have installed for libreoffice. So I would recommend to remove the ppa from your list.
<Peace-> artao: reboot?
<Peace-> artao: ctrl alt f7 and you came bakc to your session , ctrl alt f6 start new session => start new session like test user ::: do your tests => logout from test session => back to your standard user
<artao> yah. after homework reading
<artao> really? i can have multiple x-sessions?
<artao> ah ... no ... i can't have multiple x-sessions ... ctrl-alt-f6 is just a console session like all the other F#s
<artao> =D
<artao> back to homework reading
<genii-around> artao: You can however nest xsessions
<genii-around> With xephyr or xnest
<artao> eh?
<artao> i have no idea what you're talking about
<genii-around> artao: eg: You can have a window on your desktop with another entirely different desktop running in it
<Peace-> artao: Xephyr :1 -screen 640x480 & sleep 3 && export DISPLAY=:1 && startkde
<artao> hunh
<artao> intersting
<artao> kinda scary
<Peace-> ...
<Peace->  xserver-xephyr this is the package btw
 * genii-around slides Peace- a lovely coffee
 * Peace- drinks genii-around's coffee
<MySystem> hello i have a problem with my onboard soundcard, the prob my side speakers and my sub dont get a sig no matter which source, sysinfos: mainboard M4A785TD-V EVO onboard soundchip via vt1708s kubuntu12.04, my trys many mixers, my knowlegde in windows i have from via mixer some options more think the relevant ones are speakerfilling (for the side) and bassmanagment settings for sub , hello blueskaj now i have time for this prob (if you reme
<MySystem> ah forgott something in phonon settings if i test sub the test sound appears for side sadly nothing but cabels and so are good, and its not a digital link to amblifier its a analog with 4xstereo
<MySystem> back sry dc
<lordievader> MySystem: It seems BluesKaj is afk.
<MySystem> thats no wonder he is here nearly all day it just take some time *smile*
<MySystem> but if anyone else have an idea to send these settings to my soundcard
<MySystem1> *sad* my isp is doing something strange i think this isnt the best time to fix this prob with sound,got 2 dc's in 10min i will come back if my isp fixed the prob
<MySystem1> ok isp probs seems to be gone i start again: i have a problem with my onboard soundcard, the prob my side speakers and my sub dont get a sig for sub only in phonon speakertest it works side nothing, sysinfos: mainboard M4A785TD-V EVO, onboard soundchip via vt1708s,link to amp is 4xanalog stereo, kubuntu12.04, my trys many mixers, my knowlegde in windows i have from via mixer some options more think the relevant ones are speakerfilling (f
<BluesKaj> MySystem1, so what speaker connection , is it o an amplifier or to the soundcard on the pc?
<MySystem1> speaker connection analog with 4x stereo to 3 amplifiers and the second i dont understand
<BluesKaj> MySystem1, so your soundcard is connected to 3 analog inputs on an amplifier , correct ?
<MySystem1> no sound card is connected via 4 stereo cabels to 3 amplifier(2 stereo 1quad)
<MySystem1> sry if this wasnt clear from my question
<BluesKaj> MySystem1, are there any digital inputs on the amplifiers ?
<MySystem1> no they are complete analog
<MySystem1> and sadly dont have a working digital amp to test if i see right what you wanted to try
<BluesKaj> your 4x stereo setup is confusing , one stereo (L+R) or does that count as 2
<MySystem1> oh sry to have a 7.1 suround system with only analog amplifiers i have a stereo cable for each box pair so one cabel front(l+r) one rear(l+r) one side (l+r) one sub+center so 4 stereo cabels from soundcard to 2 stereo amps and one quad amp
<MySystem1> blueskaj sry forgett to put this at beginning of message
<BluesKaj> MySystem1, ok what chip does, alsamixer  , give in the terminal , upper left ?
<MySystem1> VIA VT1708S
<icy05> hey ppl, im a linux noob and need some advice..anyone help me please
<icy05> need help with screen res before boot and how to edit the grub file before boot
<icy05> ne1??
<icy05> p.s google wasnt friendly :/
<MySystem1> be patient this takes a time to rekognize your question most are here the complete day and so dont look every min on irc
<neosimago> my screen keeps blanking out; using kubuntu 12.04 on a T410. Turned off screensaver; any ideas?
<neosimago> watching a movie; reading a article; it just goes dark.
<MySystem1> icy05:and for me i dont understand what you mean with resolution befor boot if you mean grub resolution and your linux starts there is a tool to config grub from kubuntu
<neosimago> every few minutes or so, repeates; move mouse; comes back up
<MySystem1> neosimago i think  energy saving features
<BluesKaj> MySystem1, which driver ..  cat /proc/asound/modules , in the terminal
<neosimago> looked under energy saving features; power management in system settings; nothing to change the behaviour.
<icy05> mysystem one : thing is once the res is set i cant read it at all  so wanted to know how to edit it and set it manually
<neosimago> set it to act like a pc on ac power.
<MySystem1> blueskaj:  0 snd_hda_intel \n 1 snd_hda_intel
<BluesKaj> VIA technologies uses intelhda drivers?
<MySystem1> blueskaj: iam not a pro dont know but it sounds strange
<MySystem1> icy05: how will you edit it if you cant read anything ?or thgis there a place or way to read ?
<icy05> mysystem1: heance before boot :)
<neosimago> MySystem1: i need another idea other than energy saving features; it's just blanking out every minute.
<BluesKaj> MySystem1, I usually don't recommend pppl buy new hardware , but in your case I doubt the onboard souncard and driver is capable of serving 7.1 discrete signals toy yuor amps , a sound system like that actaully needs a separate soundacrd with separate/discrete analog outputs to you amps
<icy05> :mysystem1: or i can ctrl+alt+f4 brings me to a console but i dont know many commands lol
<MySystem1> neosimago:iam a bit out of ideas cant imagine what happens there but as i said iam not a pro
<MySystem1> icy05 ah so your kde has wrong resolution
<icy05> mysystem1: yeh, sorry should have just said that lol
<BluesKaj> neosimago, open system settings >display and monitor ..set your screensaver to 180 mins or so , so it won't blank your screen during a movie
<MySystem1> blueskaj yes this my soundcard has 4 seperated analog outputs and for imformation in windows it works fine
<neosimago> BluesKaj: i don't believe it's the screensaver; it just blanks out because the screensaver is set to a pattern.
<BluesKaj> set t he timer on the screensaver , and make sure your power management>dim display is st to the same time
<BluesKaj> neosimago,^
<MySystem1> icy05 i have an idea but not sure it works and not sure if you damage your xorg and wont have any picture
<MySystem1> icy05 there can be a config file that where its possible to set resolutions
<BluesKaj> MySystem1, do you have all the outputs turned up in alsamixer and kmix
<icy05> mysystem1 : that would be in the grub.conf file wouldnt it?? just dont know how to edit and save changes
<MySystem1> icy05 its located /etc/X11/xorg.conf backup it if it exist with cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.bak and then edit it with a editor like nano or vi (no garantie)
<MySystem1> blueskajyes output are all pu for the speaker outputs wait a take a screen
<icy05> mysystem 1 ill give it a crack, thanks
<MySystem1> crack? ~ try?
<MySystem1> blueskaj what was the site to paste images?
<BluesKaj> imagebin.org MySystem1
<MySystem1> http://imagebin.org/229300
<MySystem1> the last which is missing on screen is the rearmic again
<OerHeks> make the terminal larger :-)
<MySystem1> yes next time *smile*
<MySystem1> yes saw it after paste
<BluesKaj> MySystem1, so you have no audio on your side or sub , correct ?
<BluesKaj> have you installed pavucontrol for your soundcard, it might help
<MySystem1> yes
<MySystem1> blueskaj yes you already gave me this tip but the prog doesnt show any new
<MySystem1> options
<MySystem1> the point is that this is right what the soundcard does (only the missing test signal on side) because without the bassmanagment settings the sub isnt used and without the speakerfilling options side is dead until i have a 7.1 audio source
<MySystem1> oh blueskaj
<MySystem1> but what to do to get those options
<BluesKaj> MySystem1, so you expect your soundcard to emulate 7.1 when there' only a 5.1 signal available...not even my DD and DTS capable amplifier can do that without using dolby pro logic mode , which may be available with a software app for the audio on your pc , but I havent looked for one
<BluesKaj> MySystem1, I think you windows driver has that capability but Linux drivers are more direct and don't come with other emulators builtin
<MySystem1> blueskaj no its the via hdaudiodeck which has this options windows also dont know this options zthey are only in the special mixer from via
<MySystem1> and yes the speakerfilling is like that what your digital amp does
<BluesKaj> yes , MySystem1 that's part of the windows driver software ...wife has a similar capability on her diamond audio card
<MySystem1> blueskaj ok so how do i get this driver specific options in my linux
<qw__> help my please
<MySystem1> mp3 quali is bad but without bassmanagment its truly poor
<MySystem1> with what qw_
<qw__> i am delete my control panel
<qw__> help me please restored
<MySystem1> you mean the kde system settings or the taskbar
<qw__> in windows control panel name Start
<MySystem1> thats easy
<BluesKaj> MySystem1, maybe there's a better linux driver for your audio card that contains those options, Alsa sees the 7.1 but can't supply audio from the other channels
<qw__> were is system settings ?
<MySystem1> qw_ rightklick your desktop and klick add kontrollpane (or how its called in english) und the menu that comes select default contorl pane
<BluesKaj> qw__, alt+f2 systemsettings
<qw_> done create control panel
<qw_> BluesKaj yes
<BluesKaj> add panel
<qw_> were?
<MySystem1> blueskaj yes because this is hardwares work to fill the sound to all speakers, a better linux driver you said and previusly you said that used driver is intel this sounds like a way but how to change the driver
<BluesKaj> qw_, desktop settings as MySystem1 suggested
<qw_> i am create
<qw_> but i am no see default control pane
<qw_> panel *
<BluesKaj> MySystem1, do some research to find one , there might be a better driver , not sure
<MySystem1> qw_ oh for my it was at desktop rightlick add panel but its not so bad just click on your empty panel and add the things you want like startmenu systemcontroll and so
<qw_> ^(
<qw_> but i like defaul panel befor install system
<BluesKaj> qw_, did you see the default panel option when you clicked on add panel ?
<MySystem1> blueskaj i hope and would  but i dont no where to search for what and how a sound driver look like in linux, and also want to check if my linux realy uses an intel driver for my via chip because if it is so i just have to switch to the right
<qw_> now add kubuntu start up
<qw_> but i am hide IRC i am not see IRC in panel
<MySystem1> click through your 4 desktops it can be thats the option to only show which is on this desktop
<BluesKaj> MySystem1, lspci -v | grep -i snd , just to make sure
<qw_> i am not understand (
<MySystem1> ok now iam sure its the wrong driver  4 entrys 2xdriver &modules and all with snd_hda_intel
<qw_> YES YES YES
<qw_> i am understand
<qw_> Thank You very mutch )
<MySystem1> ah good dont know how write it in anaother way
<MySystem1> blueskaj this command printes kernel driver and modules so how is my driver selected and how can i change this selection
<qw_> but
<MySystem1> because i think its just a fail select and if i choose one of the via drivers and with a bit luck the right or something compatible it will work
<qw_> i am not see wodget "connect from my network"?
<MySystem1> you mean networkmanager in systemcontroll next to startmenu?
<MySystem1> qw_
<qw_> my kubuntu is russian please russian =)
<MySystem1> oh that will be very hard to translate from german to english to russian
<BluesKaj> MySystem1, pastebin the output of lspci -v | grep -i snd , please
<qw_> =)
<MySystem1> http://pastebin.com/hVmThrNZ
<MySystem1> qw_ do you have the widget where the networkmanager sould be ?
<BluesKaj> qw_, alt+f2 , networkmanager
<qw_> didn't start (
<MySystem1> qw_ i think its already runnninng but not listed in systemicons
<MySystem1> for check if running ctrl+esc and enter net or write it complete
<MySystem1> qw_ do you already have this systemnotify widget in your panel?
<qw_> befor delete penael widget used
<BluesKaj> qw do you see the little cashew/half moon icon on the right end of the panel , click that and choose add widgets
<BluesKaj> qw_,^
<qw_> in right click for control panel i see Settings Widgets "Control panel" second: Settings Widget "Panel"  3- : Delete widget "Control Panel"
<qw_> addd
<qw_> add 8
<qw_> i am add thanks
<qw_> Thank you Boy's =)
<MySystem1> np have fun with your kde
<MySystem1> blueskaj is it ok the end this for today think its a good point because now i know that i have to look in the driver and kernel direction to get those missing hardware options and my attention is falling because of 22:23 oclock here
<BluesKaj> ok , but I think the intel hda diver is the only one available . MySystem1
<MySystem1> oh that would be bad for a new soundcard i dont have the money
<MySystem1> i keep looking foward this had to work *smile*
<MySystem1> thx for your help again *smile* you are realy one of the best here i know have a nice day
<BluesKaj> ok , take care , MySystem1
<MySystem1> all other also a nice day till then
<Uh> Yo
<Uh> Anyone here?
<BluesKaj> uh  ..yeah
<Uh> Wanna help me remove all passwords completely from ubuntu? I can't find a fix for it anywhere
<BluesKaj> sorry , I don't know how
<Uh> gay
<olivier> salut le peuple
<olivier> y'a de la france?
<BluesKaj> !fr | olivier
<ubottu> olivier: Nous sommes désolés, mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<ali_> firefox is dangerous
<ali_> use google chrome ((becouse it more simple))
<ali_> hello all cyber mans
<Daz646> Hi
<Daz646> Ali i just literally installed firefox as im new to linux. Why is firefox dangerous?
<mindVVind> did you see ?
<mindVVind> Bloomberg
<mindVVind> by his logo))
<mindVVind> fox is firebeast
<mindVVind> so why you use linux??
<mindVVind> I use linux too//
<mindVVind> / end I am happy sometimes..
<mindVVind> ..=W=
<mindVVind> this is my logo))
<mindVVind> ..did you know that wanilaBSD maybe some better ??
<mindVVind> daz646 there are you frome??
<mindVVind> Daz646 are you need in 3d model of you??))
<Daz646> Hey mate sorry was on the phone.
<mindVVind> 0k
<cielak> hello everyone
<cielak> I have a simple question
<cielak> I have not used KDE much and Kubuntu in particular
<cielak> but while working on an Ubuntu app to make it work on other Ubuntu flavours too
<cielak> I was wondering whether GTK+ apps are installable in KDE
<tsimpson> yes, of course
<cielak> I mean: do people tend to avoid GNOME/GTK applications on Kubuntu, because they pull in thousands of dependencies?
<cielak> I expect them to require lots of gtk runtime libraries to be installed, right?
<tsimpson> Gnome applications still pull in Gnome libs, but Kubuntu comes with the GTK+ libraries anyway, so pure GTK+ apps are not so bad
<genii-around> Most people I know are at least usually already running Firefox on their KDE anyhow.
<cielak> oh, that's not that bad, then
<sithlord48> whats up #kubuntu ?
<tsimpson> the reverse is also true, Ubuntu comes with Qt libraries, but full not KDE libraries
<mindVVind> But the best Kstars!!
<mindVVind> sorry
<cielak> yeah, I am familiar with the reverse case
<mindVVind> How to see BSD filesystem under linux??
<cielak> as installing KDE apps on standard Ubuntu pulls in thousands megabytes of libraries
<sithlord48> mindVVind:  what file system?
<mindVVind> KDE the best it is simple
<genii-around> Probably UFS/ZFS
<cielak> but if that's not that annoying in case of GTK apps on Kubuntu, then I think I can consider the application to be runable on Kubuntu too ;)
<mindVVind> I dont know too
<sithlord48> do we not have an included driver for that ?
<cielak> thanks tsimpson! :)
<mindVVind> I install it(ВSD) from graf installer
<sithlord48> do you recive a popup for it when you plug it in ? or see it in dolphin's places?
<mindVVind> of course
<mindVVind> it is a great
<genii-around> mindVVind: Probably ufsutils will install the correct support.
<sithlord48> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ZFS/ <- perhaps help you ?
<mindVVind> I have no choise
<mindVVind> this  is truble miracle
<mindVVind> but Thanks - I never see someThinngs le thiS
<genii-around> mindVVind: I just checked, the default filesystem for FBSD is still UFS ( I thought they may have switched in recent releases to ZFS but it seems not ). The package called ufsutils will install the needed driver for you to mount and fsck those drives.
<mindVVind> end that ZFS better then UFS??
<genii-around> mindVVind: Yes, but ZFS is still proprietary to Sun
<mindVVind> in russia many many days flow without Sun((
<drbobb> hey it looks like the upgrade of my 11.10 to 12.04 just failed
<drbobb> it stopped at 'setting up memtest86+' and is not progressing any further
<drbobb> yep the updater seems to be dead
<drbobb> grub-probe: error: unknown filesystem.
<drbobb> wtf
<drbobb> I guess that leaves me with a broken system
#kubuntu 2012-09-22
<baltazar> somewone can help me ?
<ScottyK> Greetings! an opinion on hardware. My new MB has an "Integrated AMD Radeon™ HD 6000 Series Graphics in Llano APU". Should I use that, or my GeForce 256MB 8600 GT card? Which is better? Thanks!
<swex> r3eww
<Daz646> Hello everyone.
<spexi> good night everyone
<Daz646> night
<GH0> If I am wanting to use the crontab, and the command I want to use has spaces, does the command need to be inclosed in quotes?
<GH0> I am specifically wanting to use apt-get upgrade and have it automatically accept.
<vonkleist> No, you don't need quotes
<vonkleist> In fact, you shouldn't use quotes in this case
<GH0> Is there a way to force it to accept the update when it asks for a y or n?
<avihay> GH0: from the man page, you should add a -y flag to the command, it should be before the action verb
<mindVVind> hAllo everybody cybermans
<mindVVind> I need in startUp community
<mindVVind> I need in startUp community
<gingerbreads> Hey guys
<gingerbreads> I've just installed minitube, it does not seem to work under kde
<mah454_> I need like windows 7 tour for KDE .
<mah454_> KDE have this ?
<c2tarun> mah454_: try http://techbase.kde.org/
<mah454_> c2tarun: i need tour application or widget .
<mah454_> like windows 7 tour
<c2tarun> mah454_: well there are tutorials on KDE operation, but I dont know about any animated tour or application. Did you try youtube?
<c2tarun> mah454_: I bet there are many KDE tutorials and walkthroughs there
<mah454_> c2tarun: like this : I need like windows 7 tour for KDE
<mah454_> opsss
<mah454_> http://lwn.net/images/2012/chakra-welcome.png
<mah454_> c2tarun:  http://lwn.net/images/2012/chakra-welcome.png
<c2tarun> mah454_: sorry I dont know any other tutorials like that. Stick around might be possible some one know any.
<c2tarun> mah454_: BTW can I ask why you want exactly a tutorial like that? I mean there are video tutorial, there are documentations, there are channels on IRC and lot more stuffs.
 * c2tarun may be I can help when I know why!!
<mah454_> c2tarun: I want to make new distro  . and need to add tour application or widget on this
<mah454_> start this application on startup
<mah454_> Or welcome application
<mah454_> sorry for bad english !
<c2tarun> hmm.... well you  are hell lot above me league, try this question in #kubuntu-devel or #kde
<Quetzalcoatl> hi there
<Guest82986> i try to upgrade from 11.10 to 12.04
<Guest82986> but for some reason i can't
<Guest82986> i used muon-updater to check for updates and install updates, then i rebooted my pc
<Guest82986> i changed in muon package manager in Settings>Software sources>Updates from Normal release to Long term ...
<Guest82986> now, in muon package manager the Full Upgrade option is inactive
<Guest82986> do you think that it would be a good idea to run: do-release-upgrade -m desktop -f kde -d  from command line ?
<Guest82986> i tried the command that i mentioned and the result was: no new release found.
<Anubis> can anyone here help me upgrading from 11.10 to 12.04?
<Anubis> i cant upgrade from K1110 to K1204
<Anubis> so anyone ??
<Gasse> frr
<Gasse> nessuno??
<Gasse> no
<Gasse> nessuno?
<markus_> how can I install gimp 2.8 on kubuntu 12.04?
<Anubis> i just upgraded from k11.10 to K12.04 and now my desktop is not responding
<Anubis> it takes a couple of minutes until my menu appears
<Anubis> p4@3.0ghz/2500 MB Ram/128MB nvidia 6600gt
<Anubis> do you think that's because of my video card ?
<InspectorCluseau> markus_, http://www.kubuntuforums.net/showthread.php?58741-Get-the-gimp-2-8
<InspectorCluseau> markus_, the gimp 2.8 is nice
<phoenix_firebrd> hello everyone
<phoenix_firebrd> I am having problem with nvidia proprietary driver, the driver is not getting loaded
<phoenix_firebrd> kubuntu 12.10
<qw_> i am used 10.04 and i am not have problem )
<phoenix_firebrd> :)
<markus_> InspectorCluseau: I trie dthat ppa. Install works but program does not
<markus_> Writes out: Cannot open display:
<InspectorCluseau> markus_, works ok here
<markus_> you have kubuntu 12.04?
<InspectorCluseau> yes
<markus_> that is weird
<InspectorCluseau> I had gimp 2.6 and just installed 2.8
<markus_> I reinstalled yesterday. so my install is mint
<phoenix_firebrd> my xorg log http://paste.kde.org/554642/
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<phoenix_firebrd> BluesKaj: hi
<BluesKaj> hi phoenix_firebrd
<markus_> InspectorCluseau: I found my error. I have been logged in via ssh on my server.
<markus_> InspectorCluseau: Installed the gimp there :(
<InspectorCluseau> oops
<markus_> InspectorCluseau: Where do I activate the 1 window mode?
<InspectorCluseau> the windows selection on the bar at the top
<markus_> InspectorCluseau: Working. Very nice!
<mayur> Hi! Can anyone here direct me to the appropiate IRC channel for first time debuggers please?
<BluesKaj> mayur, to debug what ?
<mayur> BluesKaj i want to contribute to the community, so where should i start?
<BluesKaj> mayur, in what regard exactly?
<BluesKaj> mayur, you can try #kubuntu-devel
<monkeyjuice> morning BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> `morning monkeyjuice
<mayur> thanks BluesKaj!
<color> how to change scim
<color> Are there someone here?
<monkeyjuice> what you trying to do  color?
<handheldCar> Your CD iso is too big for a CD: 704MB for 700MB CDs! :<
<BluesKaj> handheldCar, some cds can overburn by up to 5-6 mb without any problems
<handheldCar> Thanks, BluesKaj, K3b is allowing me to burn, now.
<tsimpson> you can get CDs of up to 900MB
<BluesKaj> tsimpson, really ? ..where ?  I haven't seen any
<tsimpson> the 900MB ones are a little harder to get, but you can usually buy the 800MB ones from anywhere that normally sells blank CDs
<tsimpson> I even see them in supermarkets these days
<BluesKaj> tsimpson, ok , perhaps not here in the boonies :)
<BluesKaj> of course I seldom shop for cd-r disks , i mostly use cdrws
<tsimpson> they are usually labelled as "High Capacity"
<BluesKaj> 100 minutes
<tsimpson> the 800MB ones would be 90 mins, the 900MB one is really 99 mins, though will probably say 100
<BluesKaj> been using the same 25 cdrws for quite a few yrs now.
<BluesKaj> <-- on fixed income , try to be frugal
<handheldCar> Wow. I found some old *-RWs recently.
 * handheldCar had been wasting *-Rs
<BluesKaj> my friends still burn audio cds for each other , i just use a usb stick if i want a copy , however I do burn cds for use in our vehicle
<handheldCar> I need them for my vehicle, too.
<handheldCar> Of course, all the kids dd isos to jumpdrives.
<handheldCar> such a waste to burn a netinstall 100 MB on a 700MB CD
<lordievader> Good evening
<drbobb> my upgrade from 11.10 to 12.04 stopped at "about 1 h 12 m left" and is not making any further progress
<drbobb> there is no error message or other sign of trouble, it just stopped
<drbobb> so what to do now? reboot, or what?
<drbobb> duh, seems nobody answers questions around here anymore
<lordievader> drbobb: Where exactly did it stop?
<drbobb> on setting up memtest86+
<lordievader> drbobb: Do you have a backup?
<drbobb> yes I can rollback if I need to, but of course I'd rather complete the upgrade
<blholliday> Anybody have any luck with syncing Akonadi with gcal?
<lordievader> drbobb: I think this is something you should read: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1476954
<drbobb> lordievader: that doesn't tell me anything interesting
<drbobb> I know how to do dpkg --configure -a , etc. but this time it's not working
<drbobb> debconf: DbDriver "config": /var/cache/debconf/config.dat is locked by another process
<drbobb> I killed all old dpkg processes, but that didn't help
<lordievader> drbobb: It tells me that someone had a similair problem, and he fixed it by killing the upgrade process and running a few checks and a restart of the process.
<Tm_T> !aptlock
<ubottu> If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<blholliday> totally different question: battery indicator widget doesn't read correctly even though the kernal is reading the correct ac_adapter state
<blholliday> If I boot on battery, then it shows correctly until I plug it in. Then it stubbornly refuses to recognize being unplugged even though the screen dims and everything else.
<qw[russian]> hello all
<lordievader> Hey qw[russian], how are you?
<dbc254> HELP upgraded Kmail and now it won't receive new emails
<bazhang> dbc254, upgraded how
<dbc254> sudo apt-get upgrade kmail
<bazhang> dbc254, what version
<dbc254> version of kmail or Kubuntu?
<bazhang> both
<dbc254> 12.04 on Kubuntu
<dbc254> 4.85 on Kmail
<bazhang> dbc254, kmail is only 4.84 on 12.04
<dbc254> just went to help and that's the version# it gives me
<bazhang> dbc254, so you added a PPA?
<lordievader> bazhang: Perhaps he is running backports...
<dbc254> what's PPA?
<bazhang> lordievader, ok thanks
<lordievader> Nvm...
<qw[russian]> i am fine thanlk's and you?
<lordievader> qw[russian]: I'm doing fine. Thank you for asking.
<qw[russian]> =)
<bazhang> 4:4.9.1-0ubuntu1~ubuntu12.04.1~ppa2 (kubuntu-backports), package size 1156 kB, installed size 4044 kB    lordievader
<qw[russian]> i have one question
<DarthFrog> !ask | qw[russian]
<ubottu> qw[russian]: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<qw[russian]> i would like off upgrade message from my OS
<lordievader> Hey DarthFrog, how are you today?
<DarthFrog> Hi lordievader, I'm still defying entropy, thank you very much. :-)
<lordievader> :)
<lordievader> qw[russian]: If I understand you correctly you want to turn of the upgrade message?
<pdkl> i cant wait till 12.10 is released
<DarthFrog> pdkl:  Well, you can install it now.  No need to wait.
<pdkl> my work laptop is ivy bridge and doesnt like it
<pdkl> kubuntu 12.10?
<DarthFrog> Yes.
<DarthFrog> Beta.
<pdkl> ah i had it installed
<pdkl> white volumne bars appeared on the windows
<qw[russian]> yes maybe correctli next: i would like to disconnect upgrade message
<lordievader> qw[russian]: Allright, since I know you where in here before running a non Kubuntu OS, what OS are you running today?
<pdkl> me?
 * lordievader sigh, why is no one using nicks... I never know who is directring what they are saying to who.
<qw[russian]> qw@ubuntu:~$ lsb_release -a
<qw[russian]> No LSB modules are available.
<qw[russian]> Distributor ID: Ubuntu
<qw[russian]> Description:    Ubuntu 10.04 LTS
<qw[russian]> Release:        10.04
<qw[russian]> Codename:       lucid
<FloodBotK1> qw[russian]: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<lordievader> qw[russian]: Is that Kubuntu or Ubuntu. Both say the samething with lsb_release.
<qw[russian]> kubuntu
<lordievader> qw[russian]: Ok, well I know it is possible, in Ubuntu it was anyhow, so it's just a matter of figuring out how to do so in Kubuntu.
<qw[russian]> okey
<lordievader> qw[russian]: Ah I think I found it, open the System Settings application.
<qw[russian]> yes open
<lordievader> qw[russian]: Then go to Application and System Notifications -> Then under Event Source select System Notification -> here click on Upgrade Available and uncheck Show Message.
<qw[russian]> my Kubuntu is Russiam (
<qw[russian]> Russian(
<lordievader> qw[russian]: Then as a second step go to Other Notifications (left panel) and uncheck Upgrade Information.
<lordievader> qw[russian]: Then translate those things into Russian and look for them, or change the system language to English, reboot and change the settings that way.
<qw[russian]> hmm
<dbc254> went with Thunderbird. . . .
<drbobb> ah that fuser trick is neat
<qw[russian]> lordievader  http://profile.at.ua/_ph/1/272274750.png please join
<drbobb> didn't solve my problem though
<lordievader> qw[russian]: I cannot speak russian.
<qw[russian]> this picture is english
<lordievader> qw[russian]: Yes, I see. My bad. In that window uncheck Upgrade Information.
<qw[russian]> okey thank you i am uncheck upgrade infornmation
<lordievader> qw[russian]: To clarify, I think this will solve your problem.
<qw[russian]> thanks
<qw[russian]> maybe i didn't see this message in future
<qw[russian]> and i have last question: what is the time now ?
<drbobb> good, now I'm at the point where only memtest86+ fails to set up for some reason
<lordievader> qw[russian]: Depends on where you are ofcourse ;)
<qw[russian]> =)
<drbobb> guess I might try rebooting and hope it will work
<qw[russian]> Ukraine i liv )
<qw[russian]> live*
<lordievader> qw[russian]: Google is your friend.
<qw[russian]> oh thank you )
<kubuntu> hello?
<kubuntu> is someone there?
<Guest16806> I would like to know how to install Kubuntu from a pendrive APPLYNG the changes made in the live session.
<lordievader> Guest16806: Yes there is someone here.
<Guest16806> is that possible?
<lordievader> Guest16806: For as far as I know it is not possible.
<Guest16806> Even with a persistance cappable USB stick installation?
<lordievader> Guest16806: It would seem strange to me if it were posible.
<Guest16806> awww
<Guest16806> ok
<Guest16806> thank you
<lordievader> Guest16806: I might be wrong though, have you tried Google?
<Guest16806> yes
<Guest16806> all I get is regular USB stick tutorial and info
<Guest16806> no one goes a step further to this point
<lordievader> Guest16806: Nothing usefull?
<tsimpson> !persistent
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<Guest16806> which is weird, because if you change something in a USB stick you are lickly to make the same changes in a fresh installation.. why not do it automatically?
<Guest16806> it seems like logic to me
<Guest16806> plus, downloading LANGUAGE packs is eternal... It would be handy to have them in the UBS
<Guest16806> USB*
<lordievader> Guest16806: Why then even bother making the install to a usb stick?
<Guest16806> several installation for laptops..
<Guest16806> i dont want to go the same process over and over
<Guest16806> well, i guess i'll have to
<lordievader> Guest16806: Turn it into a script, perhaps even with ssh and expect so you just need to run it once.
<Guest16806> ok, i'll try that!
<Guest16806> thank you again
<Guest16806> see you!
<Daz646> Hi everyone.
<lordievader> Hey Daz646, how are you?
<Daz646> Very well thanks, you?
<Guest87970> witam, jest ktoś z polski ? :)
<lordievader> Daz646: I'm doing good.
<lordievader> Daz646: No need to open a PM, do you have a problem?
<Daz646> sorry vader im new to irc.
<Daz646> how do you do that type of message?
<lordievader> Daz646: No worries.
<lordievader> Daz646: Just type the nick, in most clients you can auto-complete by hitting tab.
<Daz646> lordievader: ah got it, appreciated thanks
<lordievader> Daz646: No problem.
<Walzmyn> I accidently pulled the terminal in Dolphin off to make it a floating window - how do I stick it back to the main dolphin window?
<carlos__> hi
<Torch> Walzmyn: drag the detached terminal panel to the bottom edge of the dolphin window
<rockprincess> hi, is anyone there?
<rockprincess> i have a question about konsole
<rockprincess> is there a way to automatically copy something when you highlight the word(s) ?!
<rockprincess> just like putty does...
<Walzmyn> Torch: that's not working
<Dragnslcr> rockprincess- Settings -> Edit Current Profile... -> Mouse
<rockprincess> Dragnslcr: sadly it doesn't work...if i double-click a word in the konsole, or highlight it, it isn't automatically copied :(
<DarthFrog> Hi.  I upgraded Mythbuntu to 12.04.1 (from 10.04).  now when I use the remote control (msceusb), a single key press is treated as if I pressed twice.  Nuisance.
<Daskreech> Dragnslcr: Isn't that supposed to happen by default? I think that rockprincess is trying to paste with right click instead of middle click
<DarthFrog> Has anyone encountered this behaviour?  Any ideas for a solution?
<DarthFrog> Opps, wrong channel. :-)   In the words of the immortal Emily Litella, "Nevermind!"
<dbc254> Got Kmail working again, but the reason I was futzing is still there.
<dbc254> Whenever I delete an msg, it doesn't goto the trash, but PERMANENTLY deletes it.
#kubuntu 2012-09-23
<baltazar> hi :)
<baltazar> somebody can help me please ?
<baltazar> i have some trouble with my kubuntu resolution
<baltazar> instead of 1366x768 i have a 1024x860
<GH0> What does amp do in a bash script? Similar to one like this: [ ! -d $ZONEROOT ] &amp;&amp; /bin/mkdir -p $ZONEROOT
<GH0> I have been looking at iptables scripts that block an IP by country using zones, but this one keeps having issues at the &amp;&amp
<GH0> The entire script can be found here: http://www.linuxstall.com/block-country-iptables/
<OerHeks> GH0, &amp; is printed as &
<OerHeks> ampersant
<OerHeks> and && is the connection for 2 commands on 1 line
<GH0> Okay. What would I need to to do fix the script then? Because right now, it is doing this: Documents/scripts/block_country.sh: 31: Documents/scripts/block_country.sh: Syntax error: "&" unexpected
<GH0> If I remove the &'s I get this: http://pastebin.com/YifEyiPr
<GH0> Or, is there a better way to go about blocking ip's by country ranges?
<I-Like-kubuntu12> evening all... any night owls on?
<I-Like-kubuntu12> or day owls?
<I-Like-kubuntu12> anyone know how to get gcc/g++ 4.7 on kubuntu 12.04?
<I-Like-kubuntu12> ??
<netrick> how can i set taskbar to be non transparent?
<qw_> hello all
<lordievader> Good morning.
<qw[russian]> how are you?
<lordievader> Hey qw[russian], I'm doing good, just woke up. Gotta make some tea. How are you?
<qw[russian]> Thank you that asked me now only arrived in university (correspondence department) at present I gather to shop
<qw[russian]> help me install wine
<lordievader> qw[russian]: sudo apt-get install wine
<qw[russian]> thank you
<lordievader> qw[russian]: No problem.
<qw[russian]> but
<qw[russian]> i not have install mIRC.exe
<lordievader> qw[russian]: mIRC is windows, why not use a linux irc client?
<qw[russian]> becose i like pIRC =)
<lordievader> qw[russian]: Hmm oh well. Open the installer with wine. Any further I cannot be of help since I do not know the client nor do I use Wine a lot.
<qw[russian]> (
<qw[RU]> kvirc is a have linux client ?
<bazhang> !info kvirc | qw[RU]
<ubottu> qw[RU]: kvirc (source: kvirc): KDE-based next generation IRC client with module support. In component universe, is optional. Version 4:4.1.3+20111124.svn5988-1 (precise), package size 777 kB, installed size 2908 kB
<qw[RU]> after install i am not search kvirc
<lordievader> qw[RU]: What?
<qw[RU]> hmm
<qw[RU]> i am install kvirc
<qw[RU]> but i am not see kvirc
<lordievader> qw[RU]: Yes you are installing kvirc?
<lordievader> qw[RU]: It is done installing?
<qw[RU]> yes
<lordievader> qw[RU]: It could be either in the menu under Internet, or it is a cli app. Try alt+f2 and search for it.
<qw[RU]> after alt+f2 and i am write kvirc i am see only install packet
<qw[RU]> maybe reinstall help me ?
<lordievader> qw[RU]: Did you really install it? Did you issue "sudo apt-get install kvirc"?
<qw[RU]> no
<qw[RU]> i install click
<qw[RU]> about install packet
<k0s> hi all
<qw[RU]> i am not write command
<qw[RU]> i am see message kvirc-data was installed
<lordievader> qw[RU]: It seems to me that you haven't installed it, or that it is still running the installer.
<qw[RU]> i write this "sudo apt-get install kvirc" but i see error
<lordievader> qw[RU]: What error?
<qw[RU]> http://pastebin.com/6UzqtxP9
<qw[RU]> see
<lordievader> qw[RU]: You have broken packages.
<qw[RU]> what ?
<lordievader> qw[RU]: Try running: sudo apt-get install -f
<qw[RU]> and ?
<qw[RU]> 0 0 0 456 didn't upgrade
<lordievader> qw[RU]: After you have done so try installing kvirs again, using apt-get and see if you still get the error of broken packages.
<qw[RU]> hmm
<qw[RU]> yes
<qw[RU]> i see
<qw[RU]> (
<qw[RU]> фтв
<qw[RU]> sorry
<qw[RU]> and who help me ?
<lordievader> qw[RU]: What is your problem?
<qw[RU]> kvirc
<lordievader> qw[RU]: Apt-get still gets an error?
<qw[RU]> yes
<lordievader> qw[RU]: Read this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?s=8a9e0443dc1873c1abb60d6629fb8d3c&p=5962046&postcount=9
<qw[RU]> ыещз
<qw[RU]> stop
<lordievader> qw[RU]: What's wrong?
<qw[RU]> i am use apt-get and "apt-get" not have error becouse i install wine good
<lordievader> qw[RU]: What?
<qw[RU]> i am install wine (sudo apt-get wine) and wine install good
<lordievader> qw[RU]: Yes?
<qw[RU]> yes
<qw[RU]> but
<qw[RU]> were i install kvirc do you see problem
<lordievader> qw[RU]: From what you showed me earlier you can conclude that you have broken packages, you first need to fix that. Else you can not install anything.
<lordievader> qw[RU]: And so I said read: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?s=8a9e0443dc1873c1abb60d6629fb8d3c&p=5962046&postcount=9
<qw[RU]> that is I should make everything as is described at a forum?
<lordievader> qw[RU]: Yes you should do what Gazneth says.
<lordievader> qw[RU]: Except for the last step though.
<qw[RU]> done
<qw[RU]> everything except for the last
<lordievader> qw[RU]: Allright now try to install kvirc again and see if apt-get still complains about broken packages.
<qw[RU]> please command install kvirc )
<lordievader> qw[RU]: You should know that by now.
<qw[RU]> sudo apt-get install kvirc
<qw[RU]> ,
<qw[RU]> ?
<lordievader> qw[RU]: Exactly.
<qw[RU]> nothing (
<lordievader> qw[RU]: What do you mean nothing?
<qw[RU]> in total on former not that didn't change
<lordievader> qw[RU]: ?
<qw[RU]> http://pastebin.com/6UzqtxP9
<lordievader> qw[RU]: So you still have broken packages.
<qw[RU]> нуы
<lordievader> qw[RU]: Run this again: sudo apt-get install -f
<qw[RU]> yes
<qw[RU]> done
<lordievader> qw[RU]: And are there still broken packages?
<qw[RU]> http://pastebin.com/VyxzbzU6
<lordievader> qw[RU]: qw[RU] Perhaps it is time to upgrade those packages, sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<qw[RU]> okey upgrade now
<qw[RU]> lordievader how long time upgrade ?
<lordievader> qw[RU]: No idea, I guess you know that beter that I do.
<qw[RU]> ?
<qw[RU]> lordievader upgrade. reboot ?
<qw_> i am reboot
<qw[RU]> lordievader
<qw[RU]> nothing (
<qw[RU]> YES
<qw[RU]> i am install =)
<qw[Russian]> very good
<qw[Russian]> =)
<qw[RU]> =)
<lordievader> qw[RU]: I'm sorry I was afk, how is it standing?
<qw[Russian]> i am install kvirc
<lordievader> qw[Russian]: You are installing kvirc?
<qw[Russian]> yes
<lordievader> qw[Russian]: Ok, no broken packages anymore?
<qw[Russian]> but
<qw[Russian]> this error is present
<lordievader> qw[Russian]: What error is present? The same one about broken packages?
<qw[Russian]> yes
<lordievader> qw[Russian]: Have you installed any ppa's?
<qw[Russian]> i am upgrade system
<qw[Russian]> and system Applic. install kvirc
<lordievader> qw[Russian]: You are not making any sense, you cannot be an upgrade system. Do you mean you have upgraded the system? However that was not my question, have you installed any ppa's?
<qw[Russian]> i am upgrade "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" in console and auto install after finish i am reboot
<lordievader> qw[Russian]: Can you answer my question please?
<qw[Russian]> maybe
<lordievader> qw[Russian]: And those ppa's you have added were for 10.04? (If you are still running 10.04)
<qw[Russian]> Description:    Ubuntu 10.04.4 LTS
<qw[Russian]>  
<lordievader> qw[Russian]: Again you are not answering my quesion.
<qw[Russian]> maybe install any ppa's
<lordievader> qw[Russian]: My question was: are those ppa's for 10.04? And not for 10.10, 11.04, 11.10 or 12.04.
<qw[Russian]> in upgrade distr any ppa's was install
<lordievader> qw[Russian]: What?
<qw[Russian]> hmm
<lordievader> qw[Russian]: Isn't anyone in #kubuntu-ru? I think it will be easier for both if you ask there.
<qw[Russian]> when updating a distribution kit any packages were updated and established
<qw[Russian]> i am banned from kubuntu-ru
<lordievader> qw[Russian]: How did you pull that off?
<lordievader> qw[Russian]: Wait a minute... You were trying to install kvirc right? But you are using it at the moment, no?
<qw[Russian]> now i am use kvirc
<lordievader> qw[Russian]: So what were you trying to do? Btw I
<lordievader> qw[Russian]: I'm still curious to know how you got banned.
<qw[Russian]> maybe at will of one of operators
<lordievader> qw[Russian]: Hardly think so. Anyhow what were you trying to accomplish?
<qw[Russian]> answer
<qw[Russian]> my question )
<lordievader> qw[Russian]: You didn't ask anything?
<qw[Russian]> now i am first in kubuntu-ru channel
<qw[Russian]> asked
<qw[Russian]> lordievader: how many people present in kubuntu-ru ?
<lordievader> qw[Russian]: How should I know?
<qw[Russian]> =)
<BluesKaj> Hi all
<qw[Russian]> hi
<teodi> Hi, is it possible to change the transparency of the main panel in kde4? I can't seem to find it, I'd like to change it to opaque, I don't want to see my wallpaper behind the panel...
<Peace-> teodi: well you can
<Peace-> teodi: i mean you need to create your own theme i guesss
<teodi> Peace-: can't I just modify the existing theme?
<Peace-> teodi: well you can
<Peace-> but you need to edit a file
<avihay> or look into plasmate
<Peace-> avihay: ?
<Peace-> teodi: $HOME/.kde/share/apps/desktoptheme/TransparentDarkWallpapersNowardev/widgets/panel-background.svgz    this for example is the location of the file for theme Transparen dark wallpers nweradev
<avihay> plasmate should enable you to create/edit themes among other things, I tried playing with ver 0.0.1, crashed alot, didn't try since
<phoenix_firebrd> hello everyone
<Peace-> avihay: plasmate in terminal gives program not found
<avihay> ya, you need to download it...
<Peace-> avihay: unable to locate plasmate debian package
<Peace-> so i guess it's some kind of external plugin
<avihay> Peace-: http://techbase.kde.org/Projects/Plasma/PlasMate
<phoenix_firebrd> My screen goes blank after 30 sec of idle time. I have checked with the power settings and screen saver options, everything is disabled. still having this issue,. This is happening after i installed the Nvidia proprietary driver
<phoenix_firebrd> Any solution to the above problem?
<Peace-> phoenix_firebrd: i dunno maybe loading kernel with some special congigs
<Peace-> like noacpi ?
<phoenix_firebrd> is there any special settings for the nvidia driver?
<Peace-> avihay: tx
<Peace-> phoenix_firebrd: you need to search on wiki \ google
<teodi> Peace-: sooo, how do I edit this *.svgz file?
<Peace-> teodi:  if youi have calligra office suite you shoukld be able to edit it
<Peace-> teodi: or another svg editor
<avihay> there are also inkscape and karbon that should be able to edit .svg
<Peace-> avihay: karbon is into calligra suite
<Peace-> teodi: but you can even mix some themes ...
<Peace-> teodi: http://wstaw.org/m/2012/09/23/plasma-desktopEu9796.png
<teodi> Peace-: changing that panel background doesn't seem to do anything.. I have changed it to a colourful file and I see no change..
<Peace-> teodi: try to add a new panel ...
<avihay> hit apply?
<Peace-> teodi: an maybe save the stuff and select the new theme...
<Peace-> teodi: my theme nowardev is a mix of th others
<Peace-> ... i did using that window
<teodi> Peace-: thanks a lot :)
<Peace-> avihay: hell i can't find how to install plasmate
<BluesKaj> phoenix_firebrd, don't disable screensaver and power management , set them up with some minutes ..I use 180 , otherwise the default blank screen takes over for some reason
<Peace-> avihay: btw i just compiled again dolphin i dont want waste time compiling again :D
<avihay> I think you have to git clone it
<phoenix_firebrd> BluesKaj: i will do that now
<Peace-> avihay: ah....... cry
<BluesKaj> in power management >energy saving , 180 mins in the "dim display" option unless of course you use a laptop
<phoenix_firebrd> BluesKaj: wow, that worked, thank you very much. Should i file a bug report?
<BluesKaj> phoenix_firebrd, you can if you want , but I'm sure it's a duplicate by now
<avihay> Peace-:  there was atleast one GSoC project to make Plasmate ready for the wider public, so it will be out in a few years
 * avihay is optimistic
<phoenix_firebrd> BluesKaj: ya, probably. I will check for a duplicate, if nothing is found i will report a bug
<Peace-> avihay: lol
<phoenix_firebrd> BluesKaj: are you using a nvidia card?
<BluesKaj> phoenix_firebrd, yes
<BluesKaj> 8400gs , not very fancy , but ti works fine ..a bit noisy tho
<phoenix_firebrd> apachelogger: proprietary driver?
<apachelogger> phoenix_firebrd: pardon?
<phoenix_firebrd> apachelogger: nothing :)
<phoenix_firebrd> apachelogger: wrong nick
<phoenix_firebrd> BluesKaj: proprietary driver?
<BluesKaj> phoenix_firebrd, nvidia-current , the listed additional drivers are prprietary afaik , but i installed the nvidia-currebt driver from the repos , not from jockey
<BluesKaj> nvidia-current
<BluesKaj> those addtional proprietary drivers don't work for my card
<phoenix_firebrd> BluesKaj: same here, but installed from the nvidia website
<phoenix_firebrd> BluesKaj: may be some problem in 12.10
<BluesKaj> which driver phoenix_firebrd
<phoenix_firebrd> BluesKaj: you mean the one from the website? its 304.43
<phoenix_firebrd> BluesKaj: tried nvidia-current and nvidia-experimental from jockey both didnt work
<BluesKaj> I have the nvidia-current from the repos , it'
<phoenix_firebrd> BluesKaj: nvidia-current has version 304.43, the same version of the one from the website, but i dont know why it didn't work
<BluesKaj> s also 304.43
<qw[Russian]> рудз ьу
<qw[Russian]> sorry
<phoenix_firebrd> BluesKaj: i also had to blacklist nouveau in modeprobe.d and uodate the initramfs
<BluesKaj> what's the file extn on the website driver?
<qw[Russian]> help me please
<FloodBotK1> qw[Russian]: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<phoenix_firebrd> *update
<qw[Russian]> i would like install eggdrop
<phoenix_firebrd> BluesKaj:  its .run
<phoenix_firebrd> !russian
<ubottu> Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<BluesKaj> phoenix_firebrd, I didn't have to blacklist nouveau , I use it as a backup , 'cause it's quite good
<phoenix_firebrd> BluesKaj: ya, you dont have to do that when you are installing from the repos or from  jockey, but with the one from the nvidia website, we have to do it
<phoenix_firebrd> BluesKaj: ya, nouveau is very good
<BluesKaj> which nvidia card , phoenix_firebrd /
<BluesKaj> ?
<phoenix_firebrd> BluesKaj: 9400gt
<BluesKaj> you shouldn't need the proprietary card form nvidia's site for that card
<BluesKaj> err driver
<phoenix_firebrd> BluesKaj: kubuntu works well without any problem with the internal onboard graphics
<BluesKaj> desktop effects with the onboard ?
<phoenix_firebrd> BluesKaj: its good
<phoenix_firebrd> BluesKaj: intel x4500
<BluesKaj> I can't use onboard ...no dvi out
<phoenix_firebrd> BluesKaj: Ya, for the big screen?
<BluesKaj> well ,not real big ..it's our tv  ., 42" panasonic plasma
<BluesKaj> I'm 3M away with wirelss KB and mouse
<phoenix_firebrd> BluesKaj: when adobe flash is gone, we wont need such power
<phoenix_firebrd> BluesKaj: cool
<phoenix_firebrd> BluesKaj: do you know that randa multimedia sprit is going on?
<phoenix_firebrd> BluesKaj: We can use this opportunity to ask the guy to fix some bugs
<phoenix_firebrd> BluesKaj: I know you are not satisfied with the multimedia system in kubuntu, so you can put forward your opinions  to them
<Thecaptain2000> hi, I need to install a new hd, unfortunatly, being a sata 3 it need to take place of one of the existing hd  who will need to be attached to a different port (being a sata2). Now,  those hd that need to be moved are being mounted to / and to /home, which means I will need to change some configurations. can anybody tell me what conf file need to be changed? I can think of  /etc/fstab, anything else?
<BluesKaj> phoenix_firebrd, I'm not happy with having to use pulseaudio , but nobody listens since it was implemented by an influentail developer who had mark Shuttleworth's ear back on 9.04 when it became dewfault
<phoenix_firebrd> Thecaptain2000: whats your kubuntu version?
<Thecaptain2000> 12.04
<phoenix_firebrd> BluesKaj: ok
<phoenix_firebrd> Thecaptain2000: new install?
<Thecaptain2000> ideally nope
<Thecaptain2000> I mean, I do not want to reinstall anything
<Thecaptain2000> I am just adding some space
<phoenix_firebrd> Thecaptain2000: no did you install 12.04 or upgraded from 11.10?
<Thecaptain2000> new install
<BluesKaj> Thecaptain2000, you shouldn't have any trouble adding or changing your sata connections , just run sudo blkid on each kubuntu install and make sure they all show up in dolphin places
<phoenix_firebrd> Thecaptain2000: in that case, as far as i know, you shouldn't have to change anything, because 12.04 is using uuids
<phoenix_firebrd> BluesKaj: thats right
<BluesKaj> phoenix_firebrd, yes , I've done it
<phoenix_firebrd> BluesKaj: you had the same problem, i can remember
<Thecaptain2000> BluesKaj: "on each kubuntu install" what do you mean?
<phoenix_firebrd> Thecaptain2000: no what he means is you dont have to do anything
<BluesKaj> well, i was relying on fstab , but labelling the partitions in partition manager after running blkid worked
<Thecaptain2000> I will shut down try it and let you know :) if I never come back  please point people looking for me in the right direction :)
<phoenix_firebrd> Thecaptain2000: if you face any problem revert back to the old setup and come here for help
<BluesKaj> Thecaptain2000, if you have more than one linux OS partition
<Thecaptain2000> BluesKaj: I do, I have / on one HD and /home in another
<BluesKaj> HDD or partition ?
<BluesKaj> Thecaptain2000,^
<Thecaptain2000> HDD, I may have a /var on a different partition
<Thecaptain2000> in one of the two hd
<Thecaptain2000> just went to check, that is indeed the case
<BluesKaj> hd=HDD ?
<BluesKaj> hard disk drive
<Thecaptain2000> yes physical HDD
<Thecaptain2000> yes
<Thecaptain2000> we call¡em HD but I meant HDD
<BluesKaj> why / on one HDD , and /home on another
<Thecaptain2000> I can see several referencies on fstab to UUID (used to be /dev/dsxx during install)
<Thecaptain2000> which means it should work, according to what you say. DOes the same count for grub as well?
<Thecaptain2000> does it use UUIDs too?
<BluesKaj> Thecaptain2000, to find out what /dev/sdX's are run sudo fdisk -l , then you can see which devices are which with uuid
<Thecaptain2000> ok, I go and try. speak later
<princess_> join #ubuntu-fr
<Thecaptain2000> ok, disk is up, everything seems to be fine
<phoenix_firebrd> Thecaptain2000: nice
<Thecaptain2000> phoenix_firebrd: if now I want to mount permanently that one on a filesystem, I guess I will have to modify fstab, how do I  know the uuid of the partitions I want to add? it seems like I won't be able to use a /dev/sdxx anymore
<phoenix_firebrd> Thecaptain2000: sudo blkid will list all the uuids
<Thecaptain2000> got it
 * marcdjay has discovered Kubuntu. And it was good
<phoenix_firebrd> marcdjay: enjoy
<decci> I have a small Ubuntu network (6 user) with Ubuntu Server.  I need a disaster recovery plan and implementation for the Server (user data backups are automatic), users use the server for storing only data and using DaviCal calendar system.  Ideal would be a way to get the server backup and running remotely in the event of a hardware failure. (assuming someone who would replace hardware does not know much about Ubuntu server).
<Thecaptain2000> one last thing (for the day) something is broken in my graphical login, so that if I  bott the system up and try to log in, somethings happen (including seeing a terminal or a konsole appearing) than I am sent back to the login screen. The only tihng  I can do is to log in in text mode and startx from there. does anyone have any idea how to troubleshoot/fix this?
<marcdjay> Thanks phoenix_firebrd. I only ever used KDE on an ancient computer, but it really is beautiful when you have the right hardware
<phoenix_firebrd> decci:  try in #ubuntu
<Thecaptain2000> marcdjay if u were a gnome user: Welcome to the free world :)
<phoenix_firebrd> Thecaptain2000: try deleting the .xauthority in the home folder
<marcdjay> Thecaptain2000: I was, though I've tried nearly every DE and WM known to man. Settled on KDE for my PC and OpenBox for my relic of a ThinkPad :p
<Thecaptain2000> phoenix_firebrd: there doesn seem to be any .xauthority in my home folder
<phoenix_firebrd> Thecaptain2000: the file is hidden
<Thecaptain2000> I know, I looked for .xauth*
<BluesKaj> Thecaptain2000,  before anything else update/upgrade/dist-upgrade first
<phoenix_firebrd> Thecaptain2000: in that case use paste.kde.og to paste the content of xorg.log here
<Thecaptain2000> BluesKaj: I have had this problem for a while and I have done a few  upgrade/dist-upgrade since
<Thecaptain2000> phoenix_firebrd: do you want the current one or one I generate immediately after a failed login attempt?
<BluesKaj> Thecaptain2000, lightdm or kdm login ?
<phoenix_firebrd> Thecaptain2000: the one after the failed login
<Thecaptain2000> BluesKaj:   I  do not know what you are talking about, the login procedure that comes by default, I did not play with that
<Thecaptain2000> ok, logging out
<marcdjay> Also just discovered how useful pastebinit for sneding configs to pastebin
<phoenix_firebrd> brb
<marcdjay> *sending. Stupid keyboard
<decci> We want to set up a simple service that when you send an email and will hold the email for a certain amount of time and then forward it.
<Thecaptain2000> phoenix_firebrd: I am trying to send the xorg.0.log file to a pastebin server using the pastebin widget but they seem all broken. going to pastebin via firefox
<phoenix_firebrd> Thecaptain2000: ok, having my dinner , give me 15 min
<Thecaptain2000> phoenix_firebrd:  of course
<marcdjay> Thecaptain2000: try using pastebinit , a cli tool
<marcdjay> cat <file> | pastebinit
<Thecaptain2000> http://pastebin.com/CJ75Ctgj
<BluesKaj> Thecaptain2000, have you tried nomodeset ?
<BluesKaj> !nomodeset
<ubottu> A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<Thecaptain2000> BluesKaj: let me explain what happens exactly: I get to the graphical login screen with no problems, when I put in username and password something happens but I am sent back to the login screen. Moreover, the graphical login used to work, it went bad once I tried to install kernel 3.5 (I need to use some windows program and the rendering was very slow). abandoned  3.5 I reverted to 3.2 but then the login started actin in the
<Thecaptain2000> bizarre way I described before. So, in a nutshell, the login was working, I trashed it somehow and now it is broken, but this is not a compatibility issue
<HackerII> D`oh!
<BluesKaj> Thecaptain2000, somehow trashed , eh? so why are you so sure that nomodeset doesn't apply  , and have you tried the recovery kernel and use the repair broken packages dialog
<HackerII> hows it going blues
<HackerII> i was just thinking about you and stopped in to say hi.
<Thecaptain2000> BluesKaj: Is there still a recovery broken package dialog? did not see it for a while. possibly I could but wouldn that affect my fglrx driver which I downloaded and compiled? (not using the old one provided by kubuntu)
<BluesKaj> hi HackerII
<phoenix_firebrd> decci: do you need a commercial support?
<vbgunz> quick question. I checked out the beta of 12.10 and like a Fedora issue I had recently, nouveau simply does not work out of the box with a GTX 570. Theres a FIFO loop at boot. I removed the nouveau driver and tried startx but the gui is corrupted. I tried installing the nvidia binary driver from the repos and got stuck restarting x (it's nothing like it used to be)
<vbgunz> I guess my question is, what's up with nouveau? getting a gui up on the live cd feels almost impossible, any workarounds?
<phoenix_firebrd> vbgunz: whats wrong with the nvidia binary driver?
<BluesKaj> vbgunz, the nividia-current driver should work from the repos
<vbgunz> BluesKaj: I ran nvidia-xconfig from the terminal, then startx because Ctrl+Alt+Backspace in the gui doesn't work, does sudo /etc/init.d/kdm restart still work? (I didn't try)
<vbgunz> anyhow the startx after running nvidia-xconfig led to another corrupted gui, impossible to make out
<BluesKaj> vbgunz, sudo service kdm start or lightdm depending on your display manager
<vbgunz> I'll try it again in a bit, gotta restart to do it again
<BluesKaj> vbgunz, I had that trouble in 12.10 after updating to kde 4.9.1
<Thecaptain2000> ok, tried to fix broken packages, it downloaded a few things but then restarted and the problem persists
<Thecaptain2000> ok, tried to fix broken packages, it downloaded a few things but then restarted and the problem persists
<vbgunz> BluesKaj: I am going to try it again, wish me luck, I'll see you on the other side
<Thecaptain2000> BluesKaj: where to I set the "nomodeset" parameter?
<BluesKaj> !nomodeset
<ubottu> A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<phoenix_firebrd> Thecaptain2000: hi
<Thecaptain2000> phoenix_firebrd: hi
<phoenix_firebrd> Thecaptain2000: there is no problem that i can see in the log
<phoenix_firebrd> Thecaptain2000: try what BluesKaj said if that doesnt work try this command "sudo dpkg-reconfigure kdm"
<Thecaptain2000> ok modified grub, rebooting and re-trying
<BluesKaj> phoenix_firebrd, I had the trouble , and it was lightdm that was the culprit , kdm worked for a while but then it broke as well , so i was using tty login and startx for about a week til the DM was updated and fixed \
<BluesKaj> same trouble
<phoenix_firebrd> same here too
<phoenix_firebrd> its all because of the binary drivers
<phoenix_firebrd> thats why nvidia fb driver is blacklisted
<phoenix_firebrd> lightdm needs more work
<BluesKaj> well, I used mouveau til it suddenly wouldn't give proper resolution , so i reinstalled the nvidia-current driver and that worked properly ever since
<BluesKaj> nouveau
<phoenix_firebrd> BluesKaj: nvidia-current didn't work for be gave up after trying for 2 days
<phoenix_firebrd> BluesKaj: we need some diagnostic tool
<phoenix_firebrd> BluesKaj: yesterday i found this "ubuntu-drivers"
<Thecaptain2000> ok, tried the nomodeset and the dpkg-reconfigure, no joy
<HackerII> if it aint a laptop, just go get a popular semi cheap card and you wont have to deal with all that, just an opinion
<Thecaptain2000> HackerII: r u talking to me?
<HackerII> whoever has the nvidia problem
<phoenix_firebrd> Thecaptain2000: are you sure you dont have the .xauthority file in your home directory
<Thecaptain2000> renato@pk5c:~/Documents$ ls -l  .xauthority
<Thecaptain2000> ls: cannot access .xauthority: No such file or directory
<Thecaptain2000> opps
<Thecaptain2000> renato@pk5c:~$ ls -l  .xauthority
<Thecaptain2000> ls: cannot access .xauthority: No such file or directory
<vbgunz> BluesKaj: it wasn't kdm it was lightdm. no, the beta is completely broken for me. I haven't used kubuntu in almost 2 years and wanted to check it out again, see where things are. this beta though is wrecked, I honestly believe it's nouveau that's the problem :(
<phoenix_firebrd> Thecaptain2000: can you see when running  "dir -a"?
<Thecaptain2000> renato@pk5c:~$ ls -la  .xauthority
<Thecaptain2000> ls: cannot access .xauthority: No such file or directory
<phoenix_firebrd> Thecaptain2000: you are using a driver form the repos or from the website?
<phoenix_firebrd> Thecaptain2000:* from
<BluesKaj> vbgunz, 12.10 ?
<vbgunz> yeah, what ever the latest beta there is I got from kubuntu about an hour ago
<Thecaptain2000> at this particular moment I am using the ati driver I downloaded from their server.  this whole problem started when I tried to install kernel 3.5 (with the open source drivers) then purged it. so it is something "I" did, it used to work
<BluesKaj> can you get to a tty and startx , vbgunz ?
<vbgunz> I have a GTX 570, I can't see how nouveau doesn't know how to support it
<vbgunz> when I say startx the most I got was a completely corrupted screen, completely pixelized, looks mosaic and impossible to decypher
<BluesKaj> vbgunz, have you tried installing the nvidia-current driver at the tty ?
<phoenix_firebrd> Thecaptain2000: did you read the requirements of the driver, sometimes incompatible  xorg version can create problems
<vbgunz> BluesKaj: yeah, I had to update using apt-get to get it and after it was installed, I ran nvidia-xconfig, then startx and lightdm restart, etc, both ways to try and get to a gui *but* no go
<Thecaptain2000> phoenix_firebrd: this  is not the driver, I had it working *with* the driver, reverted back to xorg drivers to try out 3.5. something during the installation/ purge went very wrong and the problem origin is in there, somewhere
<vbgunz> I think I'll try again in a bit but am going to remove xorg-nouveau etc. I really am convinced it's the problem
<BluesKaj> vbgunz, after installing even from the tty you have to reboot
<phoenix_firebrd> Thecaptain2000: in that case install the same and uninstall it again to remove the broken packages
<Thecaptain2000> phoenix_firebrd: install what? kernel 3.5?
<vbgunz> BluesKaj: hmm, if it was a real install I'd do it but I was trying to see how far I could go off the live usb
<phoenix_firebrd> Thecaptain2000: the driver that is broken
<phoenix_firebrd> Thecaptain2000: also check in /var/log/kern.log for error messages
<BluesKaj> vbgunz, ok , I haven't tried that method
<vbgunz> It's all good BluesKaj, thanks for your suggestions and all, I'll try again in a bit, am tired and need some rest. I'll let you know what's up
<Thecaptain2000> phoenix_firebrd: I can disable the driver (just rename xorg.conf and see if the error remains also using the OSS drivers
<phoenix_firebrd> Thecaptain2000: try that
<Santiclause> Hello, all. I find myself needing yet more help :|
<Santiclause> I'm unable to connect to the wireless network here - the network manager just stays stuck on "configuring interface".
<Santiclause> I could only find one thread on the subject, and that person had access to the wireless network to disable the authentication - I do not.
<Santiclause> Of note is that I am able to connect to an unsecured wireless network, so it seems like maybe I'm getting the settings wrong for connecting to the secure one.
<Thecaptain2000> phoenix_firebrd: no joy, the problem remains also with the OSS driver
<phoenix_firebrd> I have no more ideas :(
<phoenix_firebrd> Thecaptain2000:  I have no more ideas :(
<Thecaptain2000> is there anything in .kde that could cause this behaviour?
<phoenix_firebrd> Thecaptain2000: oh ya i forgot
<phoenix_firebrd> Thecaptain2000: try with a new .kde or a guest session
<Thecaptain2000> I will create a new user and try to log in from there
<CQ> hello... how does GIMP end up as the default PDF viewer ????
<[Relic]> pre 12.04, I would just plugin the camera and turn it on the it would be auto detected and loaded.  Is there some new program I need for that in 12.04 so I can xfer pictures from the camera to the computer?
<phoenix_firebrd> Thecaptain2000: backup .kde if you want to have the current settings
<phoenix_firebrd> Thecaptain2000: ok
<BluesKaj> [Relic], are you plugging the camera in via usb or data card ?
<[Relic]> usb
<BluesKaj> not showing up in dolphin/places ?
<Thecaptain2000> phoenix_firebrd: the new user can login successfully....
<Thecaptain2000> but the problem is not related to .kde as I can rename it and the behaviour does not change
<phoenix_firebrd> Thecaptain2000: nice
<[Relic]> even tried installing digikam thinking one of the libs was missing for the trigger
<phoenix_firebrd> Thecaptain2000: ok, in that case continue using the new one
<BluesKaj> [Relic], run lsusb in the terminal
<phoenix_firebrd> I am off to bed now, good night all
<BluesKaj> nite phoenix_firebrd
<phoenix_firebrd> BluesKaj: gn
<Thecaptain2000> haha :)
<[Relic]> Bus 006 Device 006: ID 04a9:30bb Canon, Inc. PowerShot A95  <- finding it in there
<[Relic]> it used to simply plug in, turn on and then a pop up would ask what way you wanted to handle it, leeching by digikam or open as directory etc.
<BluesKaj> ok [Relic] , you may need to mount it , run  sudo fdisk -l , to get the /dev/sxx , then sudo mount /dev/sxx , xx being the fdisk designation
<[Relic]> digiKam will load the pics but I can't get it to auto trigger dolphin so I can simply grab a few items, w/o the messy digikam interface
<BluesKaj> perhaps mounting will work then
<[Relic]> doesn't show there at all
<[Relic]> I can find a way to extract a single picture so I am ok for now, but this seems like a serious bug if it used to work in a simple and easy way and now doesn't;  Thanks for the help.
<BluesKaj> [Relic], have you tried kamera ?
<Schrodinger`Cat> hey
<lordievader> Hey Schrodinger`Cat, are you alive? Or is it unkown?
<lordievader> Schrodinger`Cat: In other words, how are you?
<Schrodinger`Cat> my plasma-desktop crashed, ans when i try to restart it i got http://pastebin.com/sPvkxWvW
<Schrodinger`Cat> lordievader: i feel entangled :)
<lordievader> Schrodinger`Cat: :P
<lordievader> Schrodinger`Cat: I'm afraid I cannot help you with your problem.
<Schrodinger`Cat> :/
<akis> hi all. how can i launch kde settings through terminal? what do i have to write?
<lordievader> akis: I believe it simply is "systemsettings".
<lordievader> akis: Yes, that is all.
<akis> ok. thanks it worked, although i am running xubuntu and i just installed them to make kde application native to xcfe.
<hays> how do i check what version of kubuntu i have running?
<lordievader> hays: lsb_release -a
<lordievader> hays: Or do you mean the kde version?
<hays> nope thats what i wanted thanks
<hays> precise apparently
<lordievader> hays: Ok, no problem.
<marcdjay> Just got back from the shop to find my 6yr old daughter trying to hack into my laptop :o
<HackerII> did she succeed ?
<marcdjay> Nah, complex password ftw. She did try and social engineer me though, asking my date of birth etc
<HackerII> lol
<HackerII> little smarty
<marcdjay> I'm so proud haha
<marcdjay> she's gave up now and is playing on my ipod instead
<HackerII> does she use linux yet ?
<Schrodinger`Cat> re
<marcdjay> She's dabbled with it a few times. I'm in the middle of building her a pc at the minute
<Schrodinger`Cat> please how to relaunch plasma-desktop after he crash ?
<HackerII> very nice
<marcdjay> undecided which distro to install on there
<marcdjay> Schrodinger`Cat: try kstart plassma-desktop &
<marcdjay> *plasma-desktop
<Schrodinger`Cat> ok thanks
<marcdjay> no probs
<natman> has anyone been using Telepathy ? any good compared to Kopete?
<markovh> err... the install cd kubuntu 12.04 32bit is 720 MB, it can't fit on a cd
<markovh> wait nvm
<markovh> didn't mean 720, but it IS too big, just already reported https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kubuntu-meta/+bug/1050726
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1050726 in kubuntu-meta (Ubuntu Precise) "12.04.1 CD image is too big" [High,Confirmed]
<BluesKaj> markovh, yesterday i was informed there are 800 and 900mb blank cds available
<helixhorned> hi.. anyone experiencing hangs after the 3.2.0-31 kernel update?
<markovh> BluesKaj: not the standard though
<BluesKaj> markovh, they follow the std for cd burning , afaik
<Mamarok> helixhorned: which kernel update are you talking about? I have no hangs here on Quantal
<jussi> natman: Ive used telepathy, still a few little bugs, but very useable. However, no password protected jabber rooms can be joined...
<helixhorned> Mamarok: i'm on 12.04 (can't memorize the cute names nowadays)
<Mamarok> Precise :)
<helixhorned> this one works fine
<helixhorned> Linux pk-desktop 3.2.0-30-generic-pae #48-Ubuntu SMP Fri Aug 24 17:14:09 UTC 2012 i686 i686 i386 GNU/Linux
<Mamarok> helixhorned: I didn't know there was a kernel update
<Mamarok> for Precise that is
<Mamarok> and what hangs are you experiencing? Of what application?
<helixhorned> just general hangs... once it was just browsing a forum with firefox, the other time when i had just mounted a fat32 usb partition (thankfully, no data loss)
<helixhorned> in the second case, i could move my mouse cursor
<GH0> I am experiencing A LOT of "unexpected errors" popping up and notifying me of things. Specifically related to kdeinit4 and synaptic(sometorothere)
<GH0> Have there been any known software updates that would cause problems?
<Mamarok> GH0: you didn't tell whast you are using now
<helixhorned> in each case, i could *not* do Ctrl-Alt-F1
<Mamarok> what*
<Mamarok> helixhorned: external keyboard connected how?
<helixhorned> usb
<Mamarok> folks you really need to be more specific when you ask questions
<helixhorned> it's a desktop btw
<GH0> Sorry, Ubuntu 12.04
<Mamarok> GH0: do you use the PPAs?
<Mamarok> or just 12.04 as it is?
<Mamarok> because to know about updates http://kubuntu.org/news is the place
<Mamarok> helixhorned: difficult to know what is problematic as the errors appear to be random
<GH0> I pretty much use Ubuntu as it is, sans a PPA for Chrome, however, that is it.
<Mamarok> GH0: well, I am not talking about Chrome, I am talking about the official updates and backports PPA from Kubuntu
<GH0> This wasn't occuring until today, on the latest reboot I had to perform, so I am wondering what the issue is. I didn't see anything that would stand out and scream error in the logs, but at the same time, I wouldn't know what I am looking for.
<Mamarok> because there was an update for 12.04 recently, 12.04.1, you should really do that
<GH0> Then yes, I do use the official updates, however, I don't use backports.
<Mamarok> OK, so 12.04.01 it is
<Mamarok> usually the error messages you get are quite specific, no? And it lets you report bugs
<Mamarok> which you should do eventually so it helps finding the problem
<helixhorned> Mamarok: yeah... i guess i'll just wait for the next kernel update and if the problem doesn't go away magically, try to approach this more systematically
<davidpt> olá
<davidpt> hello
<davidpt> portugal?
<jussi> !pt | davidpt
<ubottu> davidpt: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<davidpt> tank you
<jacklk> Hello, can someone tell me what type of socket this is? http://24.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_lprsdbDKp41qdeh10o1_1280.jpg
<valentin> HELLO C:
<lordievader> Hey valentin, how are you?
<valentin> Hey lordievader I am fine &  you ? :)
<valentin> I love that smiley C:
<lordievader> valentin: I'm doing good, thank you for asking.
<valentin> So
<valentin> where are you from ?
<lordievader> valentin: You'll find out eventually.
<valentin> I'm lazy
<jussi> valentin: this isnt a chatter channel, its more for support. best to join #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter
<valentin> jussi : I love being out of context :D sorry
<valentin> lordievader :Netherlands ?
<rymate1234_> Just trying out quassel, don't mind me
<rymate1234_> :)
<rymate1234_> wait
<rymate1234_> this is freenode
<rymate1234_> XD
 * rymate1234_ goes
<Schrodinger`Cat> hey
<Schrodinger`Cat> i would like to know how kubuntu can mount usb-keys, hards-drives, without entries in fstab, or root privileges, with what software please its possible ? thanks
<BluesKaj> Schrodinger`Cat, they can be mounted without write permissions afaik , as read only
<Schrodinger`Cat> BluesKaj: ok, but here its with permisions to write and i guess myself, how is possible :)
<BluesKaj> sudo blkid , Schrodinger`Cat ..I don't bother much with fstab altho you can if you wish ... http://turriebuntu.wordpress.com/ubuntu-pages/general-ubuntu-pages/mount-a-partition-at-start-up-based-on-its-uuid/
<Schrodinger`Cat> BluesKaj: thanks
<BluesKaj> Schrodinger`Cat, I changed the labels in partition manager so the drives and partitions are easier to recognize in dolphin /places
<Schrodinger`Cat> ok
<Schrodinger`Cat> i know how to mount manualy a partition, and /etc/fstab to mount quickly, but i would like to know how kubuntu can mount a partition when i click on the icon appear on the bottom right of my screen, and dolphin opens, and its mounted :)
<HackerII> gotta run, take care BluesKaj ,
<Schrodinger`Cat> is autofs ?
<BluesKaj> Schrodinger`Cat, if they're listed in dolphin/places then they should be mounted afaik  ,(  sudo mount -a ? )
<Schrodinger`Cat> so
<Schrodinger`Cat> i dont explain good what i want :/
<Schrodinger`Cat> sorry for my english
<BluesKaj> Schrodinger`Cat, the partitions should mount if you have user permissions and are read/weiteable if you have root permissions , that's all I kno2w
<Guest8480> hi
<Guest8480> hi
<vbgunz> BluesKaj: hey, I found a workaround to get to a gui from the latest beta live usb. I set nomodeset, it brought me to useable resolution
<BluesKaj> vbgunz, good to hear :)
<Santiclause> hmmm
<Santiclause> for some reason I'm having problems opening the kickoff launcher with a hotkey
<Santiclause> I'm simulating F13 with xdotool but it's not doing jack squiddly
#kubuntu 2013-09-16
<Jonathan__> that doesnt work
<Jonathan__> I tried it it said that it cant find it
<Guest65804> why do I have to keep right clicking on the speaker icon and selecting the master channel to get the volume keys to work? How do I get it to save that setting?
<Snowhog> Jonathan__: k9copy isn't being developed since 2011. The developer 'gave up' on the project.
<Jonathan__> so we cant get it anymore???
<Snowhog> Jonathan__: You can get the 'latest' source and compile it yourself: http://k9copy.sourceforge.net/web/index.php/en/download
<Jonathan__> how do u compile it?
<Greylocks_> Jonathan__: http://www.wikihow.com/Compile-a-Program-in-Linux check this.
<Snowhog> Jonathan__: The 'last' Ubuntu versions of k9copy are for Lucid, Precise, and Quantal: http://packages.ubuntu.com/quantal/k9copy
<yoo213> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) Hobbsee, Tm_T, Nalioth, Riddell, seth, imbrandon, gnomefreak, nixternal, ryanakca, mneptok, PriceChild, tsimpson, jussi, Pici, ikonia, genii, Mamarok, claydoh, maco, seele, Nightrose, JontheEnchidna, rgreening, or txwikinger
<thelionroars> ask for an op, get an op :P
<skreech__> What just happened?
<EarendilTheMarin> test
<lars__> agin
<lars__> anyone here?
<lars__> test
<lars__> test
<lars__> Anyone here?
<lars__> Anyone here know how to use Kubuntu?
<lars__> Does anyone know how to setup the network connections?
<lars__> Does anyone know anything aobut network connections?
<lars__> Iḿ trying to fix myh netwwork connections
<wafflejock_> is there anybody out there?
<lars__> I have trouble typing quotes and apostrophes.  Itś a problem. See
<lars__> is there an easy and safe way to change my global keyboard settings using the Kate text editor?
<lars__> I have a new logitech wired up keyboard that uses U.S. English, itś a standard keyboard hooked up with USB connector
<lars__> actually doesn the KDE help link have thing that tells you how to fix the keyboard settings?
<ozysimpson> sorry for cross posting: Could some one please point me to a document or help me in Setting up RAID on an existing Ubuntu Machine, the machine only had 2TB hard drive, i saw my friends machine just die last week and lost most of his data, I am being little cautious here went and brought another disk 2TB now my ubuntu is able to see the disk, could some one tell me how to setup as RAID 1 mirror please
<IdleOne> !raid
<ubottu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<ozysimpson> Tm_T, you here?
<lordievader> Good morning.
<cluelesscoder> hey, I'm trying to understand .profile and stuff and was reading http://mywiki.wooledge.org/DotFiles
<cluelesscoder> does X session apply to kubuntu for login? he mentions kdm at the end, but Muon is telling me kdm is not installed
<lordievader> cluelesscoder: X session applies to Xorg, since we are still using X. Yes this applies to both kdm as lightdm.
<cluelesscoder> thanks lordievader just trying to see how things fit together - that helps
<colin_> hi helloooooooo
<colin_> anyone there?
<jussi> no
<jussi> :P
<colin_> oh this is a good room aint it NOT
<jussi> colin_: did you have a question?
<jussi> (if you just want to chat, join us in #kubuntu-offtopic)
<lordievader> colin_: There are a lot of idlers, does that count?
<MonkeyDust> on my desktop icons: what's the use of the +/- sign?
<Graf_Westerholt> MonkeyDust, you can add or remove a desktop. :)
<MonkeyDust> Graf_Westerholt  not sure what you mean: there's the arrow up, which shows the content of the folder, but the +/- doesnt seem to do anything
<Graf_Westerholt> MonkeyDust, I am not sure what you mean. Can you please show a screenshot?
<MonkeyDust> Graf_Westerholt  sure: this plus-sign http://imagebin.org/271069
<Graf_Westerholt> MonkeyDust, that is to multiselect items without the keyboard.
<MonkeyDust> Graf_Westerholt  ok, great, thanks
<Graf_Westerholt> MonkeyDust, no problem. Glad to help you. :)
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<ovidiu-florin> I'm trying to install kubuntu 13.04 on an old computer, but the installer keeps crashing after I enter the user info and click next
<ovidiu-florin> what to do?
<ovidiu-florin> I'm installing it in Romanian, but that shouldn't affect it.
<ovidiu-florin> I'm using a USB flash drive with grub2 and the Kubuntu ISO. I've installed it from this drive on other computers, and it worked just fine. So I don't understand what is the issue?
<ovidiu-florin> where are the logs for the installer stored?
<lordievader> ovidiu-florin: You could try with the Precise alternate disk and then upgrade to 13.04.
<ovidiu-florin> I'm affraid of those upgrades
<ovidiu-florin> they always turned out bad for me
<ovidiu-florin> why isn't there a text based installer for 13.04?
<BluesKaj> ovidiu-florin, older computers won't boot the image from usb
<ovidiu-florin> BluesKaj: it's already booted
<ovidiu-florin> and I've used it to make the data backup
<BluesKaj> plop ?
<ovidiu-florin> but the installer crashes
<ovidiu-florin> what is plop ?
<BluesKaj> !plop
<ovidiu-florin> ah, boot manager
<BluesKaj> http://www.plop.at/en/plopkexec.html
<ovidiu-florin> no, I'm using grub on a 4GB flash drive where I have 4 Kubuntu ISO LTS and latest, x86 and x86_64 for each
<BluesKaj> so the pc isn't real old then if it boots from usb
<ovidiu-florin> I guess
<ovidiu-florin> but still the installer crashes even if I use english to install it
<ovidiu-florin> where are the installer logs stored?
<ovidiu-florin> anyone?
<ovidiu-florin> what happenend?
<Graf_Westerholt> ovidiu-florin, how can we help you?
<ovidiu-florin> so this connection is still alive, I've just got no answer
<ovidiu-florin> I'm trying to install Kubuntu 13.04 on a desktop but the installer keeps crashing after the user info page
<mokush> does anybody when where the kde icons are, as in folder on disk?
<cire_nonick> Hi, I am using kontact at home and at work for nearly everything (mail, kontacts, calendar) but since a long time I have a lot of problems with my imap accounts. They, after some time, sometimes directly after startup, either appear as offline, or freeze, which means no new mails arrive and not cached ones cannot be viewed.
<cire_nonick> This renders it unusable. Restarting akonadiserver helps for a short time.
<cire_nonick> I did a fresh configuration, thinking my old config was the problem, but the problems came back.
<cire_nonick> Is this a known issue, if yes is it being fixed, or how could I help fixing it?
<cire_nonick> I think these problems exist since more than a year now. I am quite used to do killall akonadiserver and restart it, now ;)
<cire_nonick> I will ask in a more direct way: Does anybody use kontact (kmail) with akonadi, and does NOT have these problems? I have 2 computers, 12.10 and 13.04, both having that issue...
<Graf_Westerholt> cire_nonick, Akonadi does always problems.
<cire_nonick> Graf_Westerholt: I know. I really know. It always makes problems for months now. Is this the situation? Leaving people with serious bugs? I like the idea behind akonadi, but I will change to sth different. Getting laughed at several times if I miss important mails at work. This is no fun.
<Graf_Westerholt> cire_nonick, Akonadi is very buggy for a long time.
<cire_nonick> They use evolution or thunderbird and no problems.
<Graf_Westerholt> cire_nonick, I cannot open my wastebin in Kmail. Akonadi seems to chrash then. That is normal.
<ovidiu-florin> It's not normal
<ovidiu-florin> what version of KDE?
<ovidiu-florin> cire_nonick: 
<ovidiu-florin> ^^
<FloodBotK1> ovidiu-florin: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Graf_Westerholt> Akonadi is bad. That is a fact.
<cire_nonick> ovidiu-florin: at home 4.10.5
<ovidiu-florin> I'm using Kmail for more than an year on more than one computer
<cire_nonick> at work I don't know. Latest in kubuntu 12.10
<ovidiu-florin> and I don't experience those problems
<Graf_Westerholt> ovidiu-florin, but I have problems with Akonadi. And other people, too.
<ovidiu-florin> cire_nonick: I recommend that you use the kubuntu backports to get the latest KDE
<Graf_Westerholt> ovidiu-florin, I cannot open e-mails in the wastebin in Kmail.
<cire_nonick> ovidiu-florin: having these problems for several montzhs now. Having two computers, also did some fresh installation in between.
<cire_nonick> when saying months this may also mean more than a year
<ovidiu-florin> This leads me to believe that there are problems with the Akonadi implementation on Kubuntu. I don't experience these issues on other distros
<ovidiu-florin> Haven't used it on Kubuntu in a while though
<cire_nonick> this is a pity.
<cire_nonick> I really would like to help solving those problems. WHat can I do? Where are the important logs?
<ovidiu-florin> I'll give it a try later today
<ovidiu-florin> cire_nonick: do you know C++?
<cire_nonick> no
<cire_nonick> but I am not a noob, so I could do more than just pastebnin some logs if needed. I am also willing to setup a virtual machine to track this issue down.
<ovidiu-florin> cire_nonick: Kmail, akonadi related chats take place in #kontact
<cire_nonick> okay, tried #kde last time, no replies
<ovidiu-florin> you should ask there for more specific details
<cire_nonick> I will do so. Really like kontact
<cire_nonick> I will wait until this happens again, then talk to the people in that channel. (restarted akonadiserver, so now it will work for some time)
<ovidiu-florin> cire_nonick: on IRC you have to get lucky to get an answer that helps. The right person might not be around right then.
<ovidiu-florin> cire_nonick: first of all
<ovidiu-florin> use backports
<cire_nonick> ovidiu-florin: I will give it a try
<ovidiu-florin> and only complain about problems if you use the latest version of the software
<ovidiu-florin> always install your updates
<cire_nonick> but 13.04 is newest stable, thought backports are new packages made for old releases?
<ovidiu-florin> cire_nonick: also https://bugs.kde.org/ is a good place to look if the problems you are experienced have already been reported and their status
<ovidiu-florin> backports bring the latest KDE to any kubuntu version.
<cire_nonick> ahh, so you are talking about kde backports, instead of kubuntu backports?
<ovidiu-florin> Each kubuntu is released with a specific version of KDE. I think the most stable at the release time
<ovidiu-florin> no
<ovidiu-florin> kubuntu backports
<cire_nonick> okay
<ovidiu-florin> cire_nonick: sudo add-apt-repository kubuntu-ppa/backports
<lordievader> ovidiu-florin: Complaining about Precise is perfectly fine, as long as it is supported ;)
<cire_nonick> add-apt-repository ppa:kubuntu-ppa/backports you mean
<cire_nonick> okay, did it
<ovidiu-florin> wasn't so sure about the ppa: part
<ovidiu-florin> thanks
<ovidiu-florin> cire_nonick: now sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<cire_nonick> should I do some apt-pinning now?
<ovidiu-florin> or apritude or muon, what ever you preffer
<cire_nonick> otherwise I will get all backports, right?
<cire_nonick> which means a "testing" system
<ovidiu-florin> what message did you get when adding backports?
<cire_nonick> okay, I see. These are only kde backports...
<ovidiu-florin> "Backports of new versions of KDE and major KDE apps for Kubuntu which are either too large a change or not yet tested enough to go to Ubuntu Backports."
<ovidiu-florin> !backports
<ubottu> If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they may go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports - See also !packaging
<ovidiu-florin> lordievader: is there a bot message for kubuntu backports?
<lordievader> Not sure.
<lordievader> !factoids
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #kubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<lordievader> ovidiu-florin: Click the first link and check ;)
<cire_nonick> ovidiu-florin: thanks for your help. Going to test the backports now. If it worked this would be amazing!
<ovidiu-florin> lordievader: nope
<lordievader> No factoid?
<ovidiu-florin> not for kubuntu backports
<ovidiu-florin> just ubuntu backports
<lordievader> Well that's just too bad :(
<bjrohan> It appears that my kontact account GoDaddy is very . .  slow in responding, any suggestions to speed it up?
<bjrohan> For example when I delete a message, it says moving to trash, and that operation takes quite a while, 2 minutes or more. Is this taking so long because it is synving with GoDaddy?
<ovidiu-florin> bjrohan: POP3 or IMAP
<m_tadeu> how can I stream my desktop through the network?
<m_tadeu> and...my rekong says this "rekonq does not know how to handle this protocol: gg"...how can I solve it?
<ovidiu-florin> m_tadeu: how have you tried?
<m_tadeu> ovidiu-florin: just put my search words in the url bar
<ovidiu-florin> m_tadeu: I meant what ways to stream your desktop?
<m_tadeu> ovidiu-florin: I want to stream my desktop as if it was a cctv camera....so I can grab it somewhere on my network
<ovidiu-florin> what is the difference between a normal lib package and a -dev lib package? What do they both contain?
<m_tadeu> ovidiu-florin: the dev packages contain development stuff, like header files...a lib package contains the libs programs use
<ovidiu-florin> m_tadeu: and no header files on the normal lib package?
<m_tadeu> not usualy
<ovidiu-florin> great
<ovidiu-florin> thanks
<m_tadeu> welcome
<Roey> hiiiiiiiii
<Roey> BluesKaj:  hola!
<Roey> question:
<Roey> why is Firefox stalling after I hit click on Go?  It sometimes timesout without ever showing anything.  Chromium-browser shows stuff instantly
#kubuntu 2013-09-17
<manishhi> hi
<bjrohan> I have been having problems with fonts in FireFox. In going through the fonts in the Prefrences section it appears that Arial font is the culprit as selecting it gives me the issue, where others do not. How do I replace this Arial with one that works?
<bjrohan> Is it in my home dir, the usr share ?
<jinzougen> Can anyone tell me my best bet for getting Korean language input to work on Kubuntu 13.04?
<jinzougen> ibus seems to be broken; running ibus-setup generates a "locale not supported" error
<Tm_T> jinzougen: hi, is the issue reported on launchpad?
<jinzougen> sorry I ducked out for a second. I'm trying to get ibus working on kubuntu 13.04 for hangul... When I run im-switch i get a very strange error: E: (process:11650): is bogus configuration for Gtk-WARNING. Doing nothing.
<jinzougen> i can't even find it on google
<RaymondTracer> The Kubuntu copying dialog cant even calculate how fast files are copying
<RaymondTracer> Are SSD's too quick?
<RaymondTracer> Or do the hard drives report the speed and the code that reads it isnt working properly?
<anonymous_> hey friends ,  i have installed samba4 on kubuntu  and i was a bit suprised that this installer showed up which gave me no chance to set domain name and stuff .... can i set it afterwards ?
<FloodBotK1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<anonymous_> no one worked with samba4 so far on kubuntu ?
<n8w> hey
<n8w> how do i select text in shell without using a mouse?
<ovidiu-florin> n8w: you use an editor like emacs or vim for files
<ovidiu-florin> and for output, you just forward it to a file
<n8w> ovidiu-florin, ye well i mean in a regular cmd... e.g. ps aux | grep python, how do i select "aux" without using a mouse?
<lordievader> Or you pipe it to grep or something.
<ovidiu-florin> I don't know of a way to do that
<lordievader> echo "ps aux | grep python"|awk '{print $2}'
<ovidiu-florin> normally you shouldn't need to do that
<ovidiu-florin> lordievader: :)
<ovidiu-florin> lordievader: do you know anything about the kubuntu installer?
<lordievader> Why do you need to select "aux" anyway?
<lordievader> ovidiu-florin: I know it is writting in Python.
<ovidiu-florin> how about log files from it?
<ovidiu-florin> what's it's name? ubiquity? or?
<lordievader> ovidiu-florin: Might very well be in /var/log/ubiquity
<ovidiu-florin> ok, thanks
<alvin> The built-in mysql database that akonadi uses is corrupt. How can I fix this? (or remove the database. I suppose it will be rebuild?)
<ovidiu-florin> alvin: if you haven't deleted your mails from the server, it'll be restored
<opif> hello, I have a certain problem I couldn't find a solution to, is this the right place to ask?
<ovidiu-florin> if we knew what your problem was, maybe we could tell you.
<ts9i> opif: ask, then wait and hope for an answer. don't ask to ask
<opif> okay. Recently I noticed that my system clock was off by a couple of minutes, so I used the `adjust date and time` option on the digital clock widget, and then used the `set date and time automatically` option, from the pool.ntp.org server. This set the UTC clock correctly, but also set my chosen timezone (Europe/Warsaw) to be equal to UTC. I can't seem to find an option to fix this. I'm using Kubuntu 13.04, it's up to date.
<Graf_Westerholt> opif, there is a command from the terminal. I cannot remember, but you will find. It helped me.
<ovidiu-florin> opif: ntpd -q
<ovidiu-florin> this is the command
<ovidiu-florin> opif: this command syncs just now
<ovidiu-florin> it does not set up a daemon
<ovidiu-florin> the daemon should already be active
<opif> my core clock is set correctly currently, so syncing it again won't help. the problem is that my chosen timezone behaves like it was equal to UTC, while it should be GMT+0200. is there a cure for this?
<ovidiu-florin> opif: are you reffering to the digital clock widget?
<ovidiu-florin> opif: go to System Settings -> Date & Time -> Time Zone and make sure the correct timezone is selected
<opif> every app using the local timezone believes that Europe/Warsaw is equal to UTC.  the digital clock was the one to bork it up in the first place, though.
<opif> oh I already did that. The correct timezone is set. It just doesn't behave correctly.
<Graf_Westerholt> opif, I had your problem, too. I fixed it with a terminal-command.
<opif> well I'm pretty sure that the time offsets have to be saved somewhere in the system so it knows how to adjust time based on a timezone. I don't know where to find those settings though... :) 
<Graf_Westerholt> opif, are you ignoring me?
<opif> no Graf, I am in fact not ignoring you, I do know that there is a way to fix this
<ovidiu-florin> try to uncheck the UTC from the digital clock settings and check your timezone. also set the default to your timezone, instead of local
<Graf_Westerholt> opif, try sudo dpkg-reconfigure tzdata 
<opif> well, this did something :d irssi now shows the correct time, and from what I can tell other apps are as well... with the exception of the digital clock widget
<opif> but this will do
<opif> thank you
<Graf_Westerholt> opif so what did you do?
<opif> I used your recommendation
<Graf_Westerholt> ok
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
<cortexA9> hello
<d347hm4n> hello
<cortexA9> kubuntu daily of today doesn't work.
<cortexA9> boot error.
<cortexA9> for me.
<cortexA9> anyone have this problem ?
<ovidiu-florin> cortexA9: what error?
<cortexA9> wait. idk maybe it's my usb stick.. damaged..
<Greylocks_>  /msg nickserv ghost Greylocks oic288>iU
<Greylocks_>  /msg nickserv ghost Greylocks oic288>iU
<tsimpson> Greylocks_: I suggest you change your password
<EvilRoey> hi
<EvilRoey> BluesKaj:  hi!
<EvilRoey> why are my colors in Flash inverted?
<EvilRoey> BluesKaj:  I am experiencing this issue: http://askubuntu.com/questions/117127/flash-video-appears-blue
<genii> EvilRoey: Probably because you have hardware acceleration enabled in the flash player in combination with using nvidia driver
<EvilRoey> yeahhhhhh
<EvilRoey> but they say it's an adobe bug
<EvilRoey> genii:  and one of the proposed workarounds on that page is to disable HW acceleration as you suggested.
<EvilRoey> genii:  but they go deeper and offer more specific suggestions
<EvilRoey> I'm asking if anyone here has seen htis
<genii> EvilRoey: Yes, I have. Disabling the acceleration/vdpau solved it
<EvilRoey> ahhhhhh
<EvilRoey> ok, thatwas an issue for you too then.
<genii> Yes.
<EvilRoey> genii:  that fixed it, thanks
<EvilRoey> how long till it gets fixed, who knows.
<genii> EvilRoey: np.
<EvilRoey> genii:  https://bugbase.adobe.com/index.cfm?event=bug&id=3164063
<genii> EvilRoey: It's fixed for me now with 325.15 from xorg-edgers ( on Saucy)
<EvilRoey> hmm
<EvilRoey> ok
<EvilRoey> 325.15 the nvidia driver?
<genii> Yes.
<EvilRoey> who is xorg-edgers
<genii> EvilRoey: They work on the X server and the video drivers. They have a PPA which provides the latest fixes available.
<genii> Use at your own risk, etc etc
<EvilRoey> oh ok
<EvilRoey> got it, thank you so much
<genii> np
<BluesKaj> trying out netrunner atm , seems like a well thought out OS , like it ok so far
<ovidiu-florin> BluesKaj: what is that?
<soee> anyone using conky ?
<BluesKaj> ovidiu-florin:  http://www.netrunner-os.com/
<ovidiu-florin> can a package be available on the Kubuntu Live CD but not get installed when installing kubuntu from that CD?
<genii> Conceivably
<yofel> ovidiu-florin: yes
<genii> Language packs come to mind
<ovidiu-florin> yofel: thanks
<rockape> i hope someone is online, I'm having dependancey issue with gnuradio
<george_> Hello. I'm running Kubuntu 13.04, KDE 4.11.1 and Amarok 2.8. It seems that now Amarok makes the current playing song blinking at music list. How can I disable this "feature"?
#kubuntu 2013-09-18
<hexacode> anyone know a terminal based email client? im wanting to get into multiple email accounts via imap, but i need scripts to run on those emails...so im looking for one thats scriptable or at least hackable via pipes..and can take commands to do certain things, like download attachment from X
<FloodBotK1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<Daskreech> hexacode: tried pine or mutt?
<Daskreech> !info alpine
<ubottu> alpine (source: alpine): Text-based email client, friendly for novices but powerful. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.02+dfsg-2 (raring), package size 3092 kB, installed size 6996 kB
<Daskreech> !info mutt
<ubottu> mutt (source: mutt): text-based mailreader supporting MIME, GPG, PGP and threading. In component main, is optional. Version 1.5.21-6.2 (raring), package size 795 kB, installed size 3556 kB
<snkt> on ubuntu 11.10 for cups.... i am getting "lpinfo : Internal Server Error"
<skreech_> snkt: what's http://127.0.0.1:163 give you?
<skreech_> snkt: bah
<skreech_> http://localhost:613/admin 
<ghostcube> hi folks tried to dist-upgrade my 13.10  and get kept back packages python-kde4 : Depends: sip-api-9.2 but it is not installable
<ghostcube>   any idea 
<SukApx_> Hey there, anyone knows how to enable "^" Key in latest Kubuntu with german layout ? "°" works
<yofel> ghostcube_: 13.10 talk please in #ubuntu+1
<ghostcube_> oh ok :)
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
<ss_haze> mplayerthumbs doesn't work in my dolphin
<ss_haze> I can't see file I'm typing for in dolphin
<ss_haze> how to change this
<army> kimse yokmi
<ss_haze> mplayer thumbs wasn't activated
<ss_haze> but why no dialog for typing file in dolphin
<greylocks> ss_haze: do you mean the address bar at the top?
<ss_haze> no, I found filter option
<ss_haze> but usually when you type in other fm you get bar at buttom
<greylocks> if you click up by the word "Home" you will get what I think you are looking for
<ss_haze> greylocks
<ss_haze> what do you mean by that
<Se7enArch> hullo everyone 
<Se7enArch> how is it possible to connect to VPN under KDE 4.5 
<Se7enArch> I have greyed-out buttons in thr VPN configuration dialogue in knetworkmanager
<Soru> Guys, I have a plasmoid that I can't disable. It does not appear the options bar
<Se7enArch> how is it possible to connect to VPN under KDE 4.5 ?
<Se7enArch> I have greyed-out buttons in thr VPN configuration dialogue in knetworkmanager
<alesan> hi, how can I setup the clock to it shows the correct time?????????????
<alesan> s/to/so
<alesan> I am in LA time zone (-8) but it only shows UTC
<alesan> I have everything setup so it's LA in the clock settings
<alesan> io devo settare la time zone adesso
<alesan> ops sorry for the last message
<alesan> it was not intended for this channel
<Soru> Guys, I have a plasmoid that I can't disable. It does not appear the options bar
<shadeslayer> alesan: you could run sudo dpkg-reconfigure tzdata
<shadeslayer> and then choose your timezone
<alesan> let's see if it works
<alesan> ok that worked
<v8> HOLA
<genii> !es | v8
<ubottu> v8: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<mokush> any idea why I can't 'pin' items on icon-tasks? I click the 'show a launcher when not running' checkbox, but it just doesn't get checked. it stays unchecked
<mokush> should I chmod some config files for it, or any other ideas?
<jacob__> Would anyone know how to disable notifactions for messages in a chat room for KDE-Telepathy while leaving them enabled for direct messages?
<gorgonzola> hello folks! has anyone else experienced this: https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=319172 ? it's driving me nuts :(
<ubottu> KDE bug 319172 in general "Ambigous shortcut detected with pressing Ctrl+Shift+w" [Normal,Unconfirmed]
<L1nuxN00b> hi guys
#kubuntu 2013-09-19
<vlad_> П
<ale_> Hi everyone!
<ale_> Greets from Argentina :)
<ale_> Well, I'm going to sleep. Good night! See you tomorrow ;)
<skreech_> Night!
<excognac> hi all. Something really wierd happened: i have kubuntu 12.04 with dual boot, and suddenly i can't select boot option with arrow jeys, however presssing "e" highlights windows7 boot option. then i  can't type password for it.  yeah this is a laptop, keyboard is ok.
<excognac> *keys
<Graf_Westerholt> excognac, try a external keyboad.
<truska> Anybody knows if there's anything better than post-quantum cryptography out there ? (and possibly in the works)
<bazhang> truska, possibly, but thats for #kubuntu-offtopic
<yenal> hi can anybody tell me if autokey can detect pixel color of a defined zone
<BluesKaj> 'Morning all
<baxeico> hi there. the folderview applet feature "show the files related to the current activity" is pretty broken in kde sc 4.11.1, isn't it?
<Sargatanas>  /server-ssl
<ovidiu-florin> baxeico: why do say that?
<baxeico> ovidiu-florin: i've three activities with folderview set as "desktop type"
<baxeico> i've different files related to different activities (of course)
<baxeico> when I switch from one activity to the other
<baxeico> i always see the same files
<baxeico> it used to work in kde 4.10.*
<baxeico> started show this bad behaviour in 4.11.0
<baxeico> i'm on kubuntu 12.04
<baxeico> (backports-ppa)
<baxeico> hitting F5 on the desktop to refresh the files related to the current activity doesn't help
<ovidiu-florin> is there a bug report on this?
<baxeico> but without luck
<SporkWitch> anyone know a way to get konsole to open its window with the title already set?  (trying to work around KDE bug 220227 with application settings using title name criteria)
<ubottu> KDE bug 220227 in rules "Re-evaluate specia window settings when window properties change" [Wishlist,Unconfirmed] http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=220227
<SporkWitch> you are a handy bot, you are... :P
<BluesKaj> SporkWitch, haven't used konsole in sometime , yakuake is much handier ...noticed that the more actions>special applications settings, doesn't remember what is set 
<SporkWitch> BluesKaj: the issue is that it only checks them when the window is created; since console doesn't set the window title until AFTER opening the window, it doesn't get checked properly (it tells it to open the window "before" it loads the profile which sets the window title
<SporkWitch> BluesKaj: i use yakuake as well, but i use it in combination with a terminal window I have embedded in my desktop.  i honestly prefer xterm, but for whatever reason i can't figure out why it isn't displaying some of my special characters, even (in theory) set to the same font as konsole/yakuake (yakuake actually has konsole inside it, if you didn't notice)
<SporkWitch> (it's nice for having whatever main thing i'm working on always handy on that desktop, like VIM, then just pull down yakuake to test my changes)
<BluesKaj> yeah assume yakuake is a shell like konsole except it stays open when hidden like a daemon , altho my knowledge about shells terminals etc is rather limited
<SporkWitch> BluesKaj: you can tell when you right click the terminal area: it IS konsole :P  i can just remove the title criteria and it behaves fine, but then it applies to any future konsole windows i open as well (not usually a big deal, but mildly annoying).  stupid fancy zsh prompt :P
<lordievader> Good evening.
<ovidiu-florin> hello lordievader
<ovidiu-florin> what have you been up to?
<lordievader> Not much, college. Finished the Kubuntu-docs conversion script yesterday :) What about you? Btw shall we go to #kubuntu-offtopic
<skreech__> SporkWitch: Hey
<wafflejock> Hi everyone, looking for a decent SIP client application for KDE I've tried SFLPhone but after muting and unmuting I get a ton of terrible noise and the sound quality doesn't seem great in the first place... so either anyone know what's going on there or an alternative SIP client that works well?
<skreech__> !sip
<skreech__> !info linphone
<ubottu> linphone (source: linphone): SIP softphone - graphical client. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.5.2-10 (raring), package size 75 kB, installed size 244 kB
<skreech__> !ekiga | wafflejock
<ubottu> wafflejock: ekiga is an Internet telephony application included with Ubuntu, which supports the SIP and H323 protocols. Information and help at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Ekiga
<wafflejock> skreech__: thank you, I actually was using linphone on Windows and completely blanked on the fact that it's called LinPhone for a reason... I'll check out Ekiga as well thx much
<skreech__> wafflejock: ha ha :) Nice
<wafflejock> skreech__: linphone works great thanks again, I'm using a raspbx setup and all is well with linphone it seems... not sure why the apache process seems to be peaking out any insight on debugging that would be nice but I can always kill apache after configuring things with freepbx
<skreech__> wafflejock: what's it peaking with?
<skreech__> glad it works :) Hooray fOSS And alternatives :)
<wafflejock> skreech__: CPU wise it's sitting at 50% a lot of the time... I tried shutting it down and starting it back up to see if something had just gotten it into a bad state but it went right back up to 50% CPU
<skreech__> is anything querying it?
<wafflejock> shouldn't be I mean I had shut down the status pages that were up I believe... maybe something open in another activity I'll poke around and make sure nothing is open and try restarting it once more
<SporkWitch> skreech__: sup?
<skreech__> SporkWitch: Got through ?
<SporkWitch> skreech__: hmm?
<skreech__> SporkWitch: Konsole issue
<SporkWitch> oh, no, i haven't found a workaround.  for that matter, i can't figure out why it's also getting saved with sessions, when i have konsole on the exclusion list (but i haven't really started troubleshooting that one yet)
<skreech__> Well konsole is a strange little beast
<skreech__> It's like a wrapper for an emulator
<wafflejock> skreech__: turns out I did have one more status window open on a different activity apache calmed down after closing that down to 10% CPU overall which isn't bad for the Pi running Asterisk
<wafflejock> skreech__: thx again for your help
<skreech__> ok bye :)
<skreech__> SporkWitch: I wouldn't be surprised if konsole is doing things like setting all the usual window stuff long after the window is created since it has to start up bash etc after the context is created
<SporkWitch> skreech__: seems likely, though you'd think it could at least pass the window creation command with the title included
<skreech__> SporkWitch: maybe it can but it's just not exposed?
<SporkWitch> skreech__: dunno :(
<skreech__> SporkWitch: email the maintainer would be my suggestion 
<SporkWitch> if i find time i might install debugging tools and do a step-by-step on its initialization procedure
<SporkWitch> skreech__: there's that, too
<SporkWitch> the other question is why my session restore exclusion isn't working on konsole
<ANN-TechCoder> Hello guys, Can anyone plese advise? Kubuntu does not save Window sizes and position. Every time I open CodeBlocks, Chromium, other applications, Window is in a default position and size. Can't find anything in Google.
<skreech__> Ann.. blast 
<skreech__> She (presuming a she) can set application rules
<dougiel> how do I disable my 13.04 from needing my wallet password all the time?
<dougiel> if I am logged in I just want to have access to the wallet.
#kubuntu 2013-09-20
<skreech__> dougiel: use an empty password
<dougiel> skreech__, thanks - that will work?
<skreech__> yes it should
<dougiel> TY skreech__ 
<skreech__> Sure
<dougiel> :)
<SporkWitch> skreech__: that makes me cry.  better would be to simply click the "always" when it asks, and then it only asks once per login
<skreech__> SporkWitch: It does that too
<SporkWitch> looks like the only REALLY bad move is turning the wallet off entirely, since then you've got plaintext passwords floating around your system
<SporkWitch> at least it still encrypts them even if you don't use a password
<skreech__> yes 
<SporkWitch> skreech__: so, know anything about zsh themes?
<skreech__> No I'm not the zsh guy :)
<skreech__> SporkWitch: Robertknight is the konsole maintainer if you want to contact him
<SporkWitch> bit high up the chain to bug with a rookie question lol
<skreech__> SporkWitch: Welcome to FOSS Its' a pretty small chain
<SporkWitch> i'm sure it's something silly, but zsh themes aren't in any language i'm familiar with, and there's craploads of substitutions and the like, so it's difficult to work with at first, heh
<SporkWitch> still seems weird lol
<skreech__> SporkWitch: yeah :) You could bounce into #zsh and shout out Sure they have some resources and people who are very into themes
<SporkWitch> already did, including a link to the whole theme on github and a pastebin of the relevant lines 
<SporkWitch> may be a noob to the things i've been playing with lately (mostly vim and zsh, and some of what i'm doing with python), but not to the concept of posting up the needed info if you want help :)
<skreech__> :-)
<skreech__> I like most FOSS communities they are pretty willing to help. Even if it's just other people who have 2 weeks more experience than you
<SporkWitch> yup; you run into some asses occasionally, but most are helpful (especially since we want converts :P lol)
<SporkWitch> just read the manual first, or you get well-deserved ridicule :)
<skreech__> yeah Manuals are well done 
<SporkWitch> USUALLY, not always, heh
<skreech__> After answering the same question 70 times writing things down becomes a great relief and assist
<skreech__> Well I mean in terms of sometimes I'll pick up closed services or products and the manual is something on the lines of. Contact this number for paid support 
<SporkWitch> hehe, gotta love it
<SporkWitch> my personal favourite is what Ubisoft starting doing a while back: a single page insert talking about how they're trying to protect the environment, so all the manuals are on the disk and nigh-useless (really they just want to save the money of printing good manuals)
<lordievader> Good morning.
<ovidiu-florin> mornin' yaal
<lordievader> Hey ovidiu-florin, how are you?
<yossarianuk> how ncome the iso for 13.04 has never been updated? Its shipping we a buggy kernel .19 - that only boots up 50% of the time  and 'out the box' the desktop is broken with dual screens....
<yossarianuk> not a good impression for new users......
<yossarianuk> i.e
<yossarianuk> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kubuntu-settings/+bug/1174689
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1174689 in kubuntu-settings (Ubuntu Raring) "Nvidia/Dual screen - No Taskbar/Kdemenu on default install Kubuntu 13.04" [Medium,Fix released]
<yossarianuk> you have to upgrade 'before' entering KDE otherwise you do not have a usable desktop
<lordievader> yossarianuk: Probably better to ask this in #kubuntu-devel
<yossarianuk> okie
<yossarianuk> p.s kubuntu is great once you update it...
<k0s> всем привет
<k0s> сто лет уже в мирке не был 
<lordievader> !ru | k0s 
<ubottu> k0s: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<fitsyu> hello world
<yossarianuk> hello fitsyu
<fitsyu> hello yossarianuk!
<eleves> hello
<eleves> anyone here
<eleves> ??
<ikonia> yes
<yossarianuk> nobody but us chickens
<eleves> damned
<eleves> ^^
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<lars__> How do you download and install Adobe Flash for Kubuntu 12.04?  I cannot find it in my Muon Software Center
<ikonia> !flash > lars__ 
<ubottu> lars__, please see my private message
<lars__> ok
<lars__> am I supposed to install java tea time instead of Adobe flash, so I can access YouTube videos?
<lars__> It looks like I can download Adobe Flash for Linux from the Adobe website, but I was told you should not download software that way, because it is safer to download software from the Muon Software Center
<lars__> Is that true?
<ikonia> thats up to you
<ikonia> it's a personal opinion
<lars__> Well, itś not so much an issue of safety, but I have never tried downloading and installing software from a website, so I dont even know if it will work
<hateball> lars__: For what it's worth, you can enable HTML5 on Youtube and you should be ok for the most part
<ikonia> hateball has the wise words
<hateball> lars__: If that's the only reason you want flash, that is
<ikonia> but it does have limitations
<BluesKaj> just install flash-plugin-installer , lars__
<lars__> I cant find flash-plugin-installer anywhere, but is it on the Adobe website somewhere?
<lars__> thereś no Adobe Flash plugin installer in the Muon Software Center
<BluesKaj> just type flash into muon
<lars__> there is nothing when I search with ¨flash¨
<ikonia> !info quassel
<ubottu> quassel (source: quassel): KDE/Qt-based IRC client. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.0-0ubuntu1 (raring), package size 971 kB, installed size 3533 kB
<lars__> Muon cant find anything on Adobe either
<ikonia> lars__: are you sure you are using kubuntu ?
<BluesKaj> sorry it's flashplugin-installer
<lars__> Im using Kubuntu 12.04
<lars__> thereś no such file with the word ¨flash¨ in it, according to the Muon Software Center
<ikonia> !info quassel 12.04
<ubottu> '12.04' is not a valid distribution: extras, kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, lucid, lucid-backports, lucid-proposed, medibuntu, partner, precise, precise-backports, precise-proposed, quantal, quantal-backports, quantal-proposed, raring, raring-backports, raring-proposed, saucy, saucy-backports, saucy-proposed, stable, testing, unstable
<ikonia> !info quassel precise
<ubottu> quassel (source: quassel): KDE/Qt-based IRC client. In component main, is optional. Version 0.8.0-0ubuntu1 (precise), package size 999 kB, installed size 3601 kB
<lars__> is there some other way to find the flash plugin besides using Muon?
<ikonia> !info flashplugiin-installer preceise
<ubottu> 'preceise' is not a valid distribution: extras, kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, lucid, lucid-backports, lucid-proposed, medibuntu, partner, precise, precise-backports, precise-proposed, quantal, quantal-backports, quantal-proposed, raring, raring-backports, raring-proposed, saucy, saucy-backports, saucy-proposed, stable, testing, unstable
<ikonia> !info flashplugiin-installer precise
<ubottu> Package flashplugiin-installer does not exist in precise
<ikonia> !info flashplugin-installer precise
<ubottu> flashplugin-installer (source: flashplugin-nonfree): Adobe Flash Player plugin installer. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 11.2.202.310ubuntu0.12.04.1 (precise), package size 6 kB, installed size 136 kB (Only available for i386; amd64)
<ikonia> lars__: you need to make sure you have multiverse repo enabled
<lars__> Kubuntu 12.04 is the Precise Pangolin release
<BluesKaj> lars__, do you have all your repositories enabled in your /etc/apt/sources.list
<lars__> Oh yeah, how do I enable all my repositories?
<BluesKaj> !muon | lars
<ubottu> lars: Muon is the current Kubuntu package manager. Please see http://jontheechidna.wordpress.com/2010/07/05/introducing-qapt-and-the-muon-package-manager/ for an overview
<lars__> ok
<BluesKaj> that link isn't very desiptive , lars__ , open muon and choose settings >configure software sources, then look at the repositories available and enable the multiverse repos
<BluesKaj> err descriptive
<lars__> ok, Blues
<lars__> Yeah, that link was way too detailed
<BluesKaj> I'm surprised the factoid links to somebody's blog 
<lars__> Blues, do I start at Muon Package Manager or Muon Software Center?
<BluesKaj> package manager
<BluesKaj> ok , bbiab
<lars__> Oh my, well Blues, thereś no Settings tab in My Muon Package Manager, but I see flash installer in here, I was searching with the wrong progrram,: I was using MUon Software Center
<yossarianuk> If Microsoft/Nokia/Oracles 'predatory pricing' against free software to the EU gets upheld - i.e - http://fsfe.org/activities/policy/eu/20130729.EC.Fairsearch.letter.en.html   Does that mean kubuntu would have to charge for the desktop ?
<ikonia> yossarianuk: sorry, how does phone charing policy fit into kubuntu ?
<yossarianuk> if it gets upheld then surely the same thing would apply to desktops/servers, etc?
<ikonia> I wouldn't worry about it at this time
<yossarianuk> ok
<lars__> I installed the flash plugin installer, but Adobe says I still need to install Adobe Flash, and I still cannot access any YouTube videos
<lars__> What should I do, Blues?
<yossarianuk> lars__: did you restart browser after installing flash ?
<lars__> I dont know, Iĺl try it, yossa
<yossarianuk> close (all) browser windows
<yossarianuk> (or killall firefox)
<yossarianuk> then restart browser
<yossarianuk> going to 
<yossarianuk> about:plugins  
<BluesKaj> just close FF entirely
<yossarianuk> should show the plugin (firefox)
<lars__> Yeah, I restarted it twice.  It keeps asking me to install the plugin and keeps giving me the windows link right on the Firefox browser
<lars__> I mean the window link
<lars__> It also tells me I need to upgradde my Adobe Flash player
<BluesKaj> try rebooting
<lars__> Should I fully upgrade the Muon Package Manager?
<BluesKaj> ok , have you done any update/upgrades lately ?
<lars__> YEs, a few days ago, and today
<lars__> But not for Muon Package Manager
<BluesKaj> lars__, how , with muon?
<lars__> WEll, I just installed the whole Kubuntu 12.04 system less than a week ago
<lars__> and I updated everything, including all the Muon packages and software
<BluesKaj> apt . muon use the dpkg system to install pacjages , they're just separate apps that use dpkg underneath to do the installing
<lars__> I mean, all the software was updated a few times since the installation
<BluesKaj> lars__, open a terminal , sudo apt-get update;sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<lars__> What, you want me to upgrade to 13.04?
<lars__> Distribution upgrade, would theat upgrade me to 13.04?
<Pici> !dist-upgrade | lars__ no
<ubottu> lars__ no: A dist-upgrade will install new dependencies for packages already installed and may remove packages if they are no longer needed. This will not bring you to a new release of Ubuntu, see !upgrade if that is your intention.
<BluesKaj> no , thtat just upgrades existing packages in your OS
<lars__> oh, ok, thatś good
<loadid_czech> lars__: sudo do-release-upgrade
<BluesKaj> loadid_czech, he doesn't want to upgrade to new OS
<loadid_czech> ohh
<lars__> thatś right, I want to stick with 12.04
<BluesKaj> at least not yet 
<lars__> so, I use both of those command lines you gave me, Blues?
<lars__> the get update and the get dist upgrade lines?
<BluesKaj> yeah,just copy and paste into the terminal
<lars__> ok
<lars__> ok, all the updates are finished now, I did what you told me, Blues
<lars__> should I test Firefox now?
<lars__> Blues, this is the last thing Bash told me....ldconfig deferred processing now taking place
<lars__> I can exit the konsole now, Blues?
<lars__> I forgot to exit this Quassel IRC chat thing, before I rebooted my system, so that may explain the crash report after the reboot
<lars__> Blues, Firefox tells me I still need to install Adobe Flash, and it gives me a window to install the Flash plugin
<lars__> It also says I need to upgrade my Adobe Flash player
<lars__> I rebooted my system after all the updates and upgrades
<BluesKaj> lars__, does youtube video work ?
<lars__> No
<lars__> Sorry, I was talking to my mom on the phone
<lars__> The YouTube still doesn work
<lars__> But it looks like I have some more flash software packages on my Muon list
<lars__> I already have flashplugin.installer installed
<loadid_czech> lars__: have you tried a different browser?
<BluesKaj> lars__, ok download the adobe flash for linux tar.gz file , don't install it yet if it asks , just save it , probly your home/user/downloads , once done then we'll proceed to installit
<loadid_czech> maybe you have flash installed but not the firefox plugin?
<lars__> yes, but not after I rebooted
<ab3e> Hi, I have a HUGE problem I forget a . while using chown as root. Im screwed. But I have a 18days old bakup. How can I make a script that changes the owners and groups to the right ones with the help of the backup ? 
<BluesKaj> lars__, http://get2.adobe.com/flashplayer/
<lars__> ok Blues
<BluesKaj> lars__,  I recall having the same problem on 12.04 ...my memory is a little slow today
<lars__> ok, I saved the downloaded file into my Dowloads folder, Blues
<BluesKaj> lars__, install unp 
<lars__> unp?
<lars__> What do you mean by ¨install unp¨ Blues?
<BluesKaj> it's an app that uncompresses almost any kind of compressed file
<BluesKaj> open a terminal , sudo apt-get install unp
<BluesKaj> we need that first 
<lars__> Oh, ok, I see, Iĺl go to the konsole....
<lars__> Ok, I did it
<lars__> it set up unp, should I exit the konsole now?
<BluesKaj> ok lars__ did you choose the 64 bit flash?
<BluesKaj> no leave the konsole open
<lars__> Yeah, it automaticaly chose that for me, cause I got a 64 bit processor
<BluesKaj> good
<BluesKaj> ok lars , now , in the konsole , unp ~/Downloads/install_flash_player_11_linux.x86_64.tar.gz
<lars__> ok, Blues, Iĺl try it.....
<lars__> I did it, Blues
<lars__> it didn take long
<BluesKaj> ok lars__ , now still in the konsole, sudo cp ~/libflashplayer.so /usr/lib/mozilla/plugiuns
<lars__> ok
<BluesKaj> now try firefox again , close it dirst if it's still open 
<BluesKaj> first
<lars__> hey, wasn I supposed to use/Home/Downloads instead of /Downloads?
<BluesKaj> lars,no the libflashplayer.so , should havbe extarcted to ~/ ,  which is the same as /home/user 
<lars__> ok, good
<BluesKaj> is it there?
<lars__> Iḿ ready to try Firefox now.....
<BluesKaj> is the file in /home/user?
<lars__> the last command appears to have worked, but it didnt show anything after the command, looks like it just accepted it, not the usual long list of info
<BluesKaj> yes that's correct
<lars__> No, just /home/Downloads
<lars__> anyway, Iĺl test Firefox now.....
<BluesKaj> try firefox
<BluesKaj> we were just coying the file to the mozilla plugins location
<lars__> itś still not working
<lars__> still asking for flash plugin and says I need to upgrade my Adobe Flash Playear
<lars__> By the way, Rekonq appears to be my default browser
<BluesKaj> lars__, alt +f2 , /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins , ls the libflashplayer.so listred there ?
<lars__> and thereś some other weird stuff going on with Firefox
<lars__> ok, hold on.....Iĺl try it......
<BluesKaj> lars__, did you run the firefox installer from the kmenu yet ?
<lars__> kmenu?
<BluesKaj> the Blue K on the left 
<lars__> I didn know you could do that form the KMenu
<lars__> Which installer?
<lars__> this is what I got....
<lars__> lars@linux-rfrf:~$  /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins
<lars__> bash: /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins: Is a directory
<lars__> lars@linux-rfrf:~$ 
<slatenails> ls /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins/libflashplayer.so
<BluesKaj> look in kmenu>applications>internet , firefox installer 
<lars__> lars@linux-rfrf:~$ ls /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins/libflashplayer.so
<lars__> ls: cannot access /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins/libflashplayer.so: No such file or directory
<BluesKaj> hmm, think the path I gave was wrong 
<lars__> You sure I sould not have added /Home?
<lars__> is this it......usr/lib/kde4/kcm_adobe_flash_player.so
<BluesKaj> lars__, open your ~/Downloads file
<lars__> Hold on....look at this.....
<BluesKaj> right click on the flashp[layer file , choose extract here 
<lars__> lars@linux-rfrf:~$ ls usr/lib/
<lars__> kde4
<BluesKaj> for some reason the file didn't extract properly with unp ...good to know so i don't use that methos gain
<lars__> ok, Iĺl tright click on the Flashplayer file I downloaded.....
<BluesKaj> don't get sidetracked by kde , FF uses the mozilla plugin file for flash
<lars__> By the way, I cant paste anything onto my desktop, and Firefoxes windows are a little screwy
<BluesKaj> lar that's because flash isn't installed yet , a lot of sites use flash for ads etc
<lars__> No, thatś not what I mean
<BluesKaj> ok lars__ , do you see the flash folder?
<lars__> I was having problems with the Bookmarks
<lars__> there were missing tool bars
<lars__> after I installed it
<lars__> I had to reinstall Firefox, and had to do a lot of screwing around to finally get the bookmarks to work
<lars__> after the second installation, I finally got the bookmarks to work
<lars__> so, I could import my old bookmarks
<lars__> But the bookmarks is still fracked up
<lars__> I think itś actually related to my desktop, which is also fracked up
<lars__> Only the panels on the desktop work
<lars__> the desktop wall is not accessible
<BluesKaj> lars__, , one thing at a time ,open the flash plugin folder  and right click on flashplayer.so , copy it , now , alt+f2 . kdesudo dolphin /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins , right click in the file and paste
<lars__> I cant paste aything onto the desktop wall
<lars__> the desktop panel is causing problems for Firefox, itś splitting up the bookmarks
<lars__> ok
<BluesKaj> I have to leave in for 30mins ... bbl ..read my post above 
<lars__> ok
<BluesKaj> in=for
<lars__> where?
<lars__> oh, I see, for the file and paste, right?
<lars__> you are staying here for another 30 mins?
<lars__> thereś no flashplayer.so file
<BluesKaj> no , I'm gone for 30mins
<lars__> itś a tar.gz file
<lars__> you will be back in 30 mins?
<BluesKaj> didyou read my last post about extracting the file..if not scroll up
<lars__> yes
<lars__> I don see any .so file in the Downloads
<lars__> itś a tar.gz file, not .so
<lars__> ok, I got the .so file now....
<lars__> Blues?
<lars__> I dont see how you right click in the file after the last command
<BluesKaj> ok , back early , lars__ rightclick on the so file,not in it , choose copy
<lars__> I did that
<lars__> I did everything you said
<BluesKaj> now , alt+f2 . kdesudo dolphin /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins , right click in the file and paste
<lars__> I pasted the .so file into the root/user/lib/mozilla/plugins folder
<lars__> Oh, that doesn look good....
<BluesKaj> yes , good , was there anything else in that file 
<BluesKaj> ?
<BluesKaj> it was probly empty
<lars__> Hold on, Iĺl show you a screenshot, okay?
<BluesKaj> if you wish
<lars__> file:///tmp/kde-lars/snapshot5.jpg
<lars__> BLUES, the only other file is skypebuttons.so
<BluesKaj> ok, that's fine
<BluesKaj> that url doesn't load 
<BluesKaj> you can use the tab to complete the nick in irc , lars__
<lars__> send me the link to post screenshots, Blues
<BluesKaj> anyway , close FF and relaunch it now
<lars__> ok
<lars__> wow, itś working
<BluesKaj> !imagebin
<ubottu> Screenshots can be made with the [PrtScr] button. Want to show us a screenshot of your problem? Upload an image to http://imagebin.org/?page=add and post a link to it.
<BluesKaj> good
<lars__> ;thanks a lot Blues
<lars__> Iḿ watching Wrecking Ball
<BluesKaj> np lars__ , glad to help
<BluesKaj> np lars__ , glad to helpI'll repeat i case you didn't see it the first time , you can use the tab to complete nicks in irc , lars__
<lars__> I dont get this tab thing, but it looks like a shortcut
<lars__> When I pressed tab I got your name, Blues
<sarosh> hi
<lars__> lars__: 
<lars__> How do you highlight your name like that when youŕe talking to me?
<SporkWitch> lars__: it's your IRC client, it highlights (and usually pings) when someone says your name (or any other string or regex you've set it to)
<lars__> But how do I get other people to see my messages highlighted?
<lars__> For example, I was talking with Blues a lot, and i wanted to see my messages to him highlighted, how do I do that?
<SporkWitch> lars__: say their name
<SporkWitch> oh, check in your client settings
<SporkWitch> there may or may not be an option to highlight your own messages
<lars__> Spork, let me try it with you......
<lars__> SporkWitch: is this highlighted now?
<SporkWitch> the full name is; this is a fresh install or Spork would as well, i  just haven't updated my highlights yet
<lars__> where are my client settings?
<SporkWitch> that would depend on your IRC client
<lars__> Iḿ using Quassel IRC
<SporkWitch> not sure then, never used that one.  Usually it's going to be under either Edit or Tools
<SporkWitch> and look for something like "options," "settings," or "preferences"
<lars__> I have toolbar settings when I right click, but I dont see anything aobut options, settings, etc
<BluesKaj> BBL
<BluesKaj> quassel is less configurable IMO , than konversation ...dunno whay it's default 
<BluesKaj> err why
<lars__> No big deal, just wanted to know how to get my text highlighted for my interlocutor, like you
<lars__> Iḿ going to see if I can switch my desktop, since this one is not working
<lars__> Iĺl check to see if I can find the Gnome desktop smn told me about....
<lars__> I found a Virtual Desktop, but Iḿ not sure how to get it to work
<mr-rich> Ever since I applied the latest updates to my 12.04 LTS install, transparancy doesn't work anymore ... any ideas? I'm using the "Glassified" theme.
<SporkWitch> BluesKaj: newbie friendliness would be my guess, so that kind of goes away from the selling point of KDE vs Gnome: customization.  i use kvirc
<Senjai> http://www.kubuntu.org/doc/7.10/hardware/C/video.html I'm trying to impliment this.
<Senjai> How can I enable restricted drivers on Ubuntu 13.10?
<Senjai> I dont have an advanced tab
<Pici> 7.10 :|
<Senjai> Pici: Yeah, well I'm looking all around, I dont have "Hardware Drivers" anywhere on my system..
<Senjai> or anything that would show me the drivers
<Pici> Senjai: The executable is called jockey-kde, I'm not sure what menu it live in nowadays though.
<genii> Senjai: Applications....System.... Additional Drivers
<Senjai> genii: nope
<Senjai> Pici: didn't have that either, I'm just fetching it from apt
<Pici> wait, 13.10? 
<genii> Senjai: Need to have the "restricted" repository enabled
<Senjai> 13.04 sorry
<Senjai> Pici: thank you for pointing out the name of the program
<Senjai> it's installing the driver now
<Senjai> I  hate having to go through the GUI :/
<Pici> Me too. Thats why I don't know where it is.  I don't even use KDE myself.
<Senjai> Pici: What do you use?
<Pici> Senjai: XFCE on my HTPC, or just zsh.
<loadid_czech> Senjai: it's under additional drivers in the system menu
<Senjai> loadid_czech: It wasn't
<loadid_czech> you're on KDE
<loadid_czech> i see genii already pointed that out
<Senjai> Pici: I use zsh for everything except things I dont know how to use... I couldnt even find it by looking through the repo.
<Senjai> loadid_czech: Well it wasn't there, sorry. 
<loadid_czech> no, it's not a package
<Senjai> loadid_czech: I installed jockey and that seemed to do the job
<genii> !info jockey-kde
<ubottu> jockey-kde (source: jockey): KDE user interface and desktop integration for driver management. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.7-0ubuntu13 (raring), package size 9 kB, installed size 112 kB
<Senjai> brb need to restart
<polter> is there a good GUI Firewall for KDE in the repos?
<bprompt> the only thing I've seen in the repositories is "gufw"   which is the frontend for UFW
<polter> bprompt: yeah but that GTK right?
<bprompt> yes
<polter> hm, well it's too bad there isn't something in System Settings to do some simple Firewall config
<bprompt> ahemm.... well, there's  a control module -> http://kde-apps.org/content/show.php?content=137789
<polter> bprompt: yeah I saw that, don't really file like building anything from source for this
<bprompt> I just didn't find a .deb install for it, though you can always try for that package at say... rpmfind.com or rpmseek.com   neverminding the "rpm" part, they have also .deb compiled packages as well
<bprompt> I used this one a while back, I think it was in kubuntu 10.10 or so   -> http://www.kmyfirewall.org/index.php?kat=Download
<bprompt> didn't find it in the repository for 12.04 though
<polter> bprompt: looks like that's for KDE3 though
<bprompt> yes, kde3 packages can still run on kde4
<bprompt> I run   hmmm about 3 or more kde3 packages just fine
<bprompt> it's just a matter of installing the necessary libs
<polter> bprompt: yeah I know, I might just use that, or build from source.. we'll see
<polter> thanks for you help
<bprompt> I for example, use kxmleditor  which shows as kde3.5.1, runs fine
<polter> I can't be too picky about running qt4 only.. seeing as I am a Firefox user :)
<bprompt> http://www.rpmseek.com/rpm-pl/kmyfirewall.html?hl=com&cs=kmyfirewall:PN:0:0:0:0:0    <---   there are a few .deb for it
<polter> thanks
<bprompt> np
<m_tadeu_> my desktop doesn't start...I  can insert the login/pass and then....nothing
<m_tadeu_> have the wallpaper, mouse cursor....and nothing else
<bprompt> hmmm... can you get to a terminal window?
<m_tadeu_> yes...ctrl+alt+f1
<bprompt> well, ... I meant... ahemm... to withing the GUI
<bprompt> ahemm... I think ctrl-T may be mapped to konsole, can't be sure
<bprompt> what about winkey-R?
<m_tadeu_> nothing
<bprompt> hmmm
<bprompt> well,    from the ctrl-alt-f1 terminal.... can you install anything?
<bprompt> you see, what's not lauching, is Kwin, the default window manager in KDE
<m_tadeu_> I have no network....how can I start it?
<bprompt> so, from the terminal you might be able to maybe reinstall it
<bprompt> hmmm... anything that may have done something from the last time you booted in?
<m_tadeu_> some updates...I'm trying to "apt-get install kubuntu-desktop"  and some packages should be installed.....but I need to connect my wifi interface
<m_tadeu_> how can I do it from the command line?
<m_tadeu_> plasma-desktop is not installed...
<bprompt> hmmm   ok... then at the terminal ... try this    ->    killall kwin
<m_tadeu_> kwin is not running
<bprompt> hmm... ok
<bprompt> then try  ->   killall plasma-desktop
<m_tadeu_> plasma-desktop is not installed...that's what I'm trying to do....install the missing packages
<bprompt> then run -> plasma-desktop &
<bprompt> ok... what do you get when you go to Ctrl-Alt-F7?
<m_tadeu_> I need to start my wifi interface but I don't know how
<m_tadeu_> only the background and the mouse cursor
<bprompt> ahemm.... what if you run  ->  kwin &
<Legimet> kstart kwin
<Legimet> try that
<m_tadeu_> it can't connect to x server
<Legimet> what does it say?
<bprompt> hmmm
<m_tadeu_> it says "kstart: cannot connect to x server"
<bprompt> how about this one    type in -> DISPLAY=:0 kwin <-- then go to Ctrl-Alt-F7
<hui> ?
<bprompt> O.O
<gomiboy> m_tadeu_: to get network type: nmcli c   
<gomiboy> nmcli c up id "your connection name"
<m_tadeu_> gomiboy: I did it...it's locked inside nmcli
<m_tadeu_> timout
<bprompt> m_tadeu_:   http://blog.tplus1.com/blog/2008/06/13/how-to-connect-to-a-wireless-network-from-the-ubuntu-command-line/
<bprompt> hmmm... may want to consider to maybe install a 2nd window  manager ^_^
<m_tadeu_> yeah....this is the first time I don't have both kde and gnome installed and....getting burned :)
<bprompt> hehe
<bprompt> I run kubuntu, but my window manager is lxde
<sorakun> lol
<sorakun> nice one 
<m_tadeu_> i did it.....thanx for your help guys
<bprompt> np
<arthurfiggis> hello :) i'm trying to get 13.04 installed and everything seems to go just fine...up until i reboot, and it says that no os is detected :( in addition to that it doesn't appear to detect that i already have 64 bit windows 7 installed on the same hard drive...any ideas on what i could be getting wrong?
<valorie> arthurfiggis: your grub is hosed
<valorie> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<valorie> look at the troubleshooting link there, arthurfiggis
<arthurfiggis> valorie: thanks, i will certainly take a look and see if i can get it sorted out that way :) i don't have ubuntu installed yet though...i was trying to install it along side windows 7, but the installer is detecting my hard drive as having no partitions
<bprompt> hmmm
<bprompt> arthurfiggis:    still have the livecd/usb for kubuntu?
<arthurfiggis> in fact the only distrobution that i've been able to get to install fresh is fedora 19, and that's bugged out lately :( 
<arthurfiggis> bprompt: oh yes, that's what i'm here with now
<bprompt> arthurfiggis:   is your hd, the one in that same machine the live session is on?
<arthurfiggis> bprompt: i...think so, if i understand your question correctly :) i'm trying to install from a cd to a hard drive on the same machine...the hard drive already has a working windows 7 install on it
<arthurfiggis> just not according to the installer though...and if i install from scratch, it doesn't boot :(
<arthurfiggis> i suspect some sort of efi/uefi problem but i don't know how to get around it
<bprompt> arthurfiggis:     hmmm, is kubuntu and win7 installed already?
<arthurfiggis> bprompt: windows 7 is already installed, kubuntu is what i'm trying to install now
<arthurfiggis> but according to the installer there are no pre-existing partitions on my hard drive :(
<sorakun> so it fails detecting the OS
<arthurfiggis> sorakun: yes, it fails to detect there's even a partitioning scheme on the hard drive
<arthurfiggis> sorry if that wasn't clear before :)
<bprompt> arthurfiggis:     .... ok... well.... right.... well.. how about a "manual" option in where it asks you for the partition to install it at?
<arthurfiggis> it wouldn't be a problem except f i do a fresh install it doesn't detect the os being installed...very strange :(
<loadid_czech> if you fdisk -l in the live session does it see partitions?
<arthurfiggis> bprompt: i did try manually creating an efi partition and separate / and home partitions...and the install went fine...but when i rebooted it went straight to trying to boot from network, didn't detect the os at all :(
<arthurfiggis> loadid_czech: that i haven't tried, one second while i run it
<sorakun> is it a new version of kubuntu ur trying to install?
<arthurfiggis> hmm...fdisk -l in the live session produces no output at all
<loadid_czech> i'm not sure what to say about that.. sounds like a hardware issue
<bprompt> arthurfiggis:    sudo fdisk -l
<loadid_czech> ohhh yeah, good call
<sorakun> arthurfiggis: is it a new version of kubuntu ur trying to install?
<bprompt> the live session root has no password, but you'd still need the sudo part anyhow
<arthurfiggis> hello again, thanks for the help...as someone here pointed out, i needed to install kubuntu via the "legacy boot" option in order for it to boot after installation :) unfortunately i also would have had to install windows 7 the same way for it to be detected, so i just blew away windows 7 and happily installed kubuntu over it
<bprompt> blew away win7?
<bprompt> what do you mean?
<arthurfiggis> bprompt: well, windows 7 i installed without selecting "legacy boot" and unfortunately according to the person i was speaking with, it would have had to have been installed that way for kubuntu, being booted with "legacy boot," would see it...stupid uefi implementation on my machine apparently
<arthurfiggis> i can have both installed at the same time but only installed the same way...so i figured i'd skip windows 7 for now :)
<bprompt> hmmm
<arthurfiggis> it didn't seem to make sense but i got kubuntu installed without any grub errors this time!
<bprompt> arthurfiggis:    my understanding is that, UEFI may have issues in linux if keeping SecureBoot enabled, which doesn't affect win64... but that's disableable in BIOS
<arthurfiggis> i know next to nothing about uefi though, except that i'm going to make sure the next machine i have can absolutely, positively turn that nastiness off :)
<arthurfiggis> bprompt: that's the problem with my machine...there isn't actually an option to turn it off in the bios, when you install an os, you have to install it with "legacy boot" or it won't boot period
<arthurfiggis> (hence stupid uefi implementation i guess :()
<bprompt> hmmm
<arthurfiggis> it was a windows 7 i3 machine that came out a few months before windows 8, so it has uefi without it being windows 8 certified...ugly piece of work that :P
<bprompt> I see
<bprompt> heheh
<arthurfiggis> (since it can avoid having an explicit legacy boot option)
<arthurfiggis> (in the bios :) i don't know what i'm talking about by the way)
<bprompt> lol
<arthurfiggis> as long as i can run a decent linux distribution and a recent version of kde i'm  happy :) incidentally though, does kubuntu have any sort of gui interface to selinux similar to fedora's? i found that was quite convenient, it was everything else blowing up on updates that turned me off there
<bprompt> dunno
<arthurfiggis> hm...i'll have to look around :) i'm sure there are plenty of ways of securing ubuntu besides
#kubuntu 2013-09-21
<mr-rich> Ever since I applied the latest updates to my 12.04 LTS install, transparancy doesn't work anymore ... any ideas? I'm using the "Glassified" theme.
<MichaelP> fresh install 13.04 kde 4.11.. updated installed fglrx and can't get desktop effects working!!
<CmdrViral> Hello.
<CmdrViral> Okay, I'm having an odd issue trying to install Kubuntu 13.04 on my laptop. The display refuses to show when running through Live USB. I get output when loading the kernel which seems to just be dmesg information and then the Kubuntu logo flashing. Past that? Black screen. I know something is running because my wireless card's indicator ticks on.
<CmdrViral> The USB was set up using LinuxLive USB Creator.
<rah_> anybody know anything about chevy's?
<CmdrViral> Anybody have any clue what my issue could be? I'm about to try 12.04 and just do a distro upgrade.
<juacom99> hi, i got a noob question, where is the right path to install a game system width, and the game data?
<simplife> jfef
<simplife> \help
<Kristall> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/daily-live/current/ How stable is 13.10 so far?
<valorie> Kristall: try #ubuntu+1
<lordievader> Good morning.
<rohan> does anyone know what power backend will kubuntu 13.10 use? 
<rohan> Reason i ask is that the pm-utils which 13.04 uses is antiquated 
<rohan> doesn't accept patches, doesn't support in-kernel suspend/hibernate 
<tsimpson> rohan: you could try asking in #ubuntu+1
<V0dk4L3mm0n> someone know how to remove the little line under some letter in kde?
<yofel> rohan: systemd-logind replaces pm-utils
<rockprincess> hi
<rockprincess> does anyone have experience with multipathing?
<BluesKaj_> 'Morning folks
<rockprincess> morning ;)
<rysiek|pl> hi there
<rysiek|pl> I have a problem with sound on Kubuntu 13.10 Beta and Dell Vostro 3350
<BluesKaj_> hi rysiek|pl. rockprincess
<rysiek|pl> and can't seem to fix it
<rysiek|pl> I googled, I duckduckgo'd, to no avail
<BluesKaj_> rysiek|pl, laptop?
<rysiek|pl> I deleted all pulseaudio related configuration files, still nothing
<rysiek|pl> BluesKaj_: Dell Vostro 3350
<rysiek|pl> yup, a laptop
<rysiek|pl> Phonon correctly identifies that headphones are being connected
<rysiek|pl> but there's no sound
<rysiek|pl> KMix shows full volume
<BluesKaj_> rysiek|pl, run aplay -l and pastebin th eoutput 
<rysiek|pl> okay, I am officially a dumbass
<rysiek|pl> the headphones were damaged, just tested on another device
<rysiek|pl> -_-'
<rysiek|pl> BluesKaj_: sorry to bother, I am now going to hide under a rock somewhere
<BluesKaj_> rysiek|pl, run aplay -l in the terminal
<rysiek|pl> BluesKaj_: it works. the headphones were broken. just tested on different headphones, everything works
<BluesKaj_> rysiek|pl, some advice , buy some decent headphones
<rysiek|pl> well-deserved, I give you that
<rysiek|pl> so, how is everything in the Kubuntu world? been out on Chakra, Sidux and Aptosid for a year or so and now getting back to good ole Kubuntu
<BluesKaj_> seems fine , fewer muckups and non boot issues with 13.10 and kde 4.11 ,compared to 12.10 and 13,04
<BluesKaj_> 13.10 has it's own support chat at #ubuntu+1 , btw
<rockprincess> anyone know anything about multipathing on linux?
<rysiek|pl> BluesKaj_: yeah, figured, but thought it might be more of a K issue
<BluesKaj_> rysiek|pl, usually audo probs these days are with the intel-hda driver kernel module not loading at startup
<BluesKaj_> err audio
<BluesKaj_> rockprincess,multipathing?
<rysiek|pl> yeah, figures
<rockprincess> BluesKay_ yes http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linux_DM_Multipath
<rockprincess> like this
<BluesKaj_> rysiek|pl, sudo mopdprobe snd-hda-intel , usually solves 50% of the audio issues :)
<rysiek|pl> BluesKaj_: :)
<rysiek|pl> BluesKaj_: I just spent 20h migrating my 140k (no, not a typo) e-mails between different KMail2 versions. I was a bit frustrated with it all, hence my audio-jack-snafu ;)
<BluesKaj_> rockprincess, this channel is for Kubuntu specific support not Linux server questions in general .
<rysiek|pl> rockprincess: this seems more of a server-side thing; Kubuntu is rather geared towards desktops/laptops/end user devices
<rysiek|pl> BluesKaj_: ah, beat me to it!
<rysiek|pl> rockprincess: I'd suggest #debian, for example
<rockprincess> yeah thought so....
<rockprincess> thanks anyway...
<rysiek|pl> cheerio
<rysiek|pl> cu in #debian ;)
<rockprincess> also I seem to have a major problem with the recent version of kmail2 too
<rysiek|pl> rockprincess: KMail2 is a major problem, in and of itself
<rockprincess> somehow i can't read emails anymore...they're downloaded but i can't display them :(
<rockprincess> rysieklpl: hmm, kmail2 seemed to work fine for me, before I upgraded to kde 4.11.1 :(
<rockprincess> fucking backports....lol
<rysiek|pl> rockprincess: I'd suggest: 1. backing everything up; 2. deleting all KMail/Akonadi/Kontact-related config files and directories; 3. adding all accounts you can as IMAP; 4. restoring POP account e-mails from backups by importing them with the import wizard in KMail
<rysiek|pl> this is exactluy what I have been doing for the better part of yesterday and this night; and it does seem to fix a number of problems, including serious speed hurdles
<rysiek|pl> however, now my GPG/PGP signing does not work, yay.
<BluesKaj_> yeah , I gave up on  Kmail , fortunately my setup doesn't depend on a database email server ,. thunderbird works for home users like me.
<rockprincess> rysieklpl: WOW, sounds like a major pain in the ass :( to start with, I wouldn't know how to back everything up, since emails are no longer stored in .kde/share/apps/kmail2 it seems?!
<rockprincess> BluesKaj_ yeah, I have thought about migrating to thunderbird as well.....but I haven't found a way how to EXPORT mails from kmail2 and IMPORT them in thunderbird...
<rysiek|pl> rockprincess: do you have any POP3 accounts, or are you using IMAP exclusively?
<rysiek|pl> rockprincess: if only IMAP, you're home. if POP3, well, the e-mails are indeed being kept somewhere on the disk, usually in ~/.kde/share/apps/kmail2 or something (look for .dotfiles)
<rysiek|pl> rockprincess: or do a find .kde/ -iname 'cur', this will find you any Maildirs
<MonkeyDust> gnome user here - for testing purposes: how do I install new icons in kde? following this guide... KDE control panel > application appearance > icons... and then? where is it?
<MonkeyDust> http://kde-look.org/content/show.php/Buuf+for+KDE+%28KDE+3%29?content=56726
<BluesKaj_> MonkeyDust, look for "Get New Themes" , it's the installer 
<rysiek|pl> okay, I am starting to get really frustrated with KMail and GPG
<rysiek|pl> each time I try to sign a message I get "Bad password" message, twice; not once am I asked about the password
<rysiek|pl> ffs
<MonkeyDust> BluesKaj_  ok, it's there, tnx, but just want to know how to do it manually
<BluesKaj_> rysiek|pl, maybe the people at #kde can help 
<rysiek|pl> humm
<rysiek|pl> will try
<ScottyK> on a fresh install of Kubuntu, I'm making a separate /home partition. How much space should I reserve for kubuntu itself?
<BluesKaj_> MonkeyDust, choose the "install theme file" option and navigate to the themes you've downloaded
<BluesKaj_> ScottyK, between 12-15G is plenty if you autoremove and autoclean periodically
<ScottyK> BluesKaj - Thanks!
<BluesKaj_> ScottyK, np :)
<rysiek|pl> #kde is silent
<rysiek|pl> and there has to be a way to debug gpg-agent
<rysiek|pl> I mean, ffs, I don't even know if KMail is actually trying to call it
<ScottyK> Question - I have 14 packages that are broken and will not update. I've tried "sudo dpkg --configure -a" but that doesn't clear it out like it usually does. Next step?
<BluesKaj> ScottyK, try , sudo apt-get -f install
<ScottyK> @BluesKaj - Didn't work. Throws out same list of errors.
<BluesKaj> ScottyK, dependency errors ?
<ScottyK> BluesKaj - yes, lots of them
<ScottyK> looks like a bunch of "libqt4" errors
<BluesKaj> ScottyK, ok , make sure you don't have any old ppas hanging around 
<ScottyK> All 14 refer back to this , "libqt4-network:amd64 is not configured yet"
<BluesKaj> ScottyK, did you upgrade via the internet or do a clean install ?
<ScottyK> Did a clean install months ago, everything was working fine. Had a power burp last night during the routine update, and that's when I noticed the dependency errors
<BluesKaj> ok ScottyK , do you have libqt4-network installed ?
<ScottyK> checking...
<ScottyK> yes, current version.
<ScottyK> The error it throws out is too large to post here. Is there some sort of website one can post the error, and link back to it? Don't want to flood the channel.
<BluesKaj> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<pm3003> hello everyone i would like to report a bug but i dont know where : On Kubuntu 13.10 Beta 1, the master sound volume adjuster ("Built in audio (stereo analog)") doesn´ t work when used by clicking on the tray icon. However, everything is fine when I use the mixer by clicking on "Mixer". Where should I report ? 
<ScottyK> I've got pastebin installed. How do I dump the error messages that come up into a .txt file so it can be uploaded?
<BluesKaj> select all , or the lines you want to copy and drag them into the pastbinit icon in the panel , if you installed pastebinit 
<BluesKaj> then it will gib=ve you a url to post in here
<BluesKaj> ok , it's called just pastebin now , but the method should be the same
<tgary> Hi! How can I set "default apps" from the gnome apps to the kde apps? First I installed Ubuntu, then installed the kde packages. Now in mc or in Eclipse when I click to a pdf, it opens Evince, and not Okular.
<ScottyK> pastebin icon? Not seeing that anywhere..
<BluesKaj> tgary, install kubuntu-desktop, then you set defaults in "system settings>default applications
<ScottyK> food time, back in a while...
<tgary> BluesKaj: kubuntu-desktop is installed. Under "default applications" only 7 associations can be set. The "File Associations" is also ok, for pdf handling Okular is on the top. (Dolphin also opens Okular.) However as mc is not a kde application, is opens Evince by default.
<BluesKaj> tgary, not file associations , default apps is what you wnat to setup
<tgary> BluesKaj: I think, if I would have started with Kubuntu (and not Ubuntu), mc would open Okular and not Evince by default. ?
<tgary> BluesKaj: Under default apps only 7 apps can be set: email client, text editor, fileman, messenger, term emulator, browser and window manager. There is nothing about "pdf files".
<BluesKaj> tgary, with 2 desktops you have several duplicate apps that have differnt names but essentaily accomplish the same things , so the default apps have to be chosen in each desktop if you plan on continuing with 2
<tgary> BluesKaj: no, now I just use KDE. I often fire up Konsole, and start mc. But when I press enter to a pdf file, it continues to open Evince instead of Okular. How can I "switch the whole system" to a KDE based system?
<izanagi> i have a question: i have kubuntu 13.04 with plasma-netbook. How can i remove Find and run from task manager on panel?
<BluesKaj> !purekde | tgary
<ubottu> tgary: If you want to remove all !Gnome packages and have a default !Kubuntu system follow the instructions here « http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purekde »
<BluesKaj> izanagi, find and run ? 
<izanagi> i dont have english version, i mean desktop looks like normal program on panel
<tgary> izanagi: I don't know what do you refer exactly, but plasmoids everywhere can be removed by first right click unlock widgets, the right click, remove this panel.
<izanagi> tgary:  if you run application you can see it in the taskbar on the panel, icon + name
<izanagi> tgary:  but desktop is there too
<izanagi> tgary: just like web browser or something
<BluesKaj> izanagi, right click on the desktop icon and choose remove or close , or you also have the options in taskmanager settings 
<izanagi> BluesKaj: there is no remove, close dont work, in setting there is nothing about it
<BluesKaj> izanagi, can you post a screenshot ?
<izanagi> where can i upload ss?
<tgary> izanagi: a screenshot would help. But I think you want to remove an accidentally added "plasmoid" (or widget). Sometimes it is hard to find the right click, "remove this plasmoid" command.
<tgary> izanagi: find something, like imagebin or such.
<izanagi> http://www19.speedyshare.com/JDMaC/download/zrzut-ekranu3.png
<izanagi> in the left top corner
<izanagi> znajdz i uruchom, which stands for find and run
<BluesKaj> iz post your image in imagebin.org , no need for any downloading on our part to see the image'
<BluesKaj> izanagi,^
<izanagi> or execute
<izanagi> yes, no need, link just look like that, but ok
<tgary> BluesKaj: do not click to the download button, instead click the filename on the top. It will be opened in the browser.
<BluesKaj> it didn't open here
<BluesKaj> my adblock is probly on
<izanagi> http://imagebin.org/271557
<tgary> BluesKaj: I opened with noscript on.. : )
<BluesKaj> tgary, that looks like the panel toolbox , it's part of the panel 
<izanagi> on my desktop computer, on kubuntu on mint i dont have that program icon
<BluesKaj> mint isb't kubuntu 
<BluesKaj> isn't
<izanagi> mint kde
<izanagi> but on netbook i can turn off this icon
<izanagi> cant*
<BluesKaj> right , and it's not kubuntu
<izanagi> when i add taskmanager only with icons, there is still plasma icon
<BluesKaj> izanagi, what happens when you just click on it ?
<izanagi> BluesKaj: shows the desktop
<izanagi> i dont understand
<BluesKaj> never seen that action without the desktop icon , which is removeable 
<tgary> izanagi: And whats in the right click menu, when you click the program left to Kadu? (The Znajdz...)
<izanagi> tgary: same as for other programs: min, max, close  etc
<tgary> izanagi: And if you press close? : )ű
<izanagi> tgary: nothing happens
<BluesKaj> then you may have the netbook setting enabled in systemsettings >workspace behaviour>workspace
<izanagi> BluesKaj: well, this is a netbook
<BluesKaj> heh , now he tells us :)  
<izanagi> BluesKaj: turn this off?
<BluesKaj> dunno , I don't have a netbook , so I can't advise you 
<tgary> BluesKaj:
<tgary> BluesKaj: if you search this program, it seems that it is a netbook-specific thing: BluesKaj:
<tgary> BluesKaj: http://www.dobreprogramy.pl/lucas__/Tajniki-KDE-Pulpit,29429.html
<BluesKaj> tgary, exactly 
<BluesKaj> my poiint is i wouldn't have bothered sinc e i don't know anything about netbopok settings , trg
<BluesKaj> tgary,^
<izanagi> when i change to desktop computer, thing is off, but panel is too big
<izanagi> oh, i can resize it.
<tgary> izanagi: I also didn't see this interface before.. But I think, in the desktop view you can see this yellow thing at the right. On your screenshot it wasn't there, but you saw this as an app.
<izanagi> true
<izanagi> maybe i will stick to that, looks better
<izanagi> i will test it if all windows are not too big etc
<BluesKaj> no yelloe cashew to open the panel toolbox on netbooks I guess
<ScottyK> I'm trying to send the output of a command into pastebin, but I get the following error "you are trying to send an empty document, exiting". the command I'm entering is sudo dpkg --configure -a |  pastebinit
<tgary> izanagi: in normal systems (see page that I linked before) this yellow thing is always there, and can not be removed.
<izanagi> tgary: this yellow thing is better than whole rectangle
<tgary> izanagi: worst case you can log off from kde, login to a shell, mv ~/.kde ~/.kde.old, and relogin. This case you start with a new kde profile, losing the old settings (that are probably messed up somehow).
<BluesKaj> ScottyK, there may be no output from the dpkg command 
<ScottyK> Ok. How do I copy of the output of the error that dpkg generates into something you all can see?
<izanagi> tgary: BluesKaj: thanks for help
<Graf_Westerholt> ScottyK, if there is error output you maby cannot pipe it. ;) Just copy and paste.  ;)
<ScottyK> Graf - ok. From the command line, what would I type to copy that into a .txt so then it can be uploaded to pastebin? It's too large to post here
<BluesKaj> copy it to pastebin.org , ScottyK , it might be the quickest method
<Graf_Westerholt> ScottyK, is it only command line? No KDE?
<ScottyK> it works! Earlier pastebin.org wasn't working for me, now it came up. Excellent!
<Graf_Westerholt> ScottyK, you can copy in a terminal inside KDE as usual.
<Graf_Westerholt> I do not know how to pipe error output, but there is a way. Error output is different from normal output.
<tgary> ubottu: thanks the tip. It removed my half system, then reinstalled a ton of packages. We will see, if it works or not. Thanks the help!
<ubottu> tgary: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ScottyK> OK, got it. here's what I get when I try to update packages. This happened last night during  a routing upgrade, and we had a power burp. http://pastebin.com/srqwGhGV
<Graf_Westerholt> ScottyK, it says you need an USV.
<ScottyK> Grag - USV?
<Graf_Westerholt> WTF? "We have temporarily blocked you from accessing our website because we have detected that you are browsing the site a little fast. The block usually lasts about 1 hour. Next time, please go easy on us."
<Graf_Westerholt> Are they crazy?
<BluesKaj> ScottyK, you oviously tried reinstalling libqt4-network , correct?
<ScottyK> BluesKaj - yes, it said I had the most current version
<BluesKaj> ScottyK, best to purge it and reinstall 
<Graf_Westerholt> ScottyK, sorry, UPS: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Uninterruptible_power_supply
<ScottyK> the command would be "sudo apt-get remove libqt4-netowrk", correct?
<ScottyK> Graf- LOL
<BluesKaj> purge instead of remove
<Graf_Westerholt> ScottyK ;)
<ScottyK> Just curious, what's the difference between purge and remove?
<BluesKaj> !purge
<ubottu> To purge all removed but not yet purged packages, use the following command: dpkg -l | awk '/^rc/{print $2}' |  sudo xargs dpkg -P
<BluesKaj> remove  still leaves the config files behind 
<BluesKaj> ScottyK, , something we need to avoid here
<ScottyK> purge in progress, 490 packages will be removed. yikes!
<Graf_Westerholt> ScottyK, do you have backup of your files? ;)
<jdrab> what are you doing ScottyK? :D
<Graf_Westerholt> !backup ScottyK
<BluesKaj> don't run that command from the bot , ScottyK , just sudo apt-get purge libqt4-network , then reinstallit
<BluesKaj> stupid factoid there, dangerous too
<izanagi> BluesKaj: one more thing, when i set up my wallpaper now, panel is transparent and i dont want it to be transparent
<ScottyK> That's exactly what I typed, and now it's removeing 490 packages. I think I just hosed my system :(
<BluesKaj> may be not because it removes config fileof packages you've already removed 
<BluesKaj> ScottyK, run , sudo apt-get update:sudo apt-getdist-upgrade , after it's finished 
<BluesKaj> correction , sudo apt-get update:sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<ScottyK> BluesKaj - Roger that
<BluesKaj> sorry about that dangerous factoid command ScottyK , I never thought I'd see something like that from prompting the purge command 
<ScottyK> OK, down to one error, "libqt4-xml:amd64" package is in a very bad inconsistent state. When I try to remove it, it flashes the preceding error
<BluesKaj> remove won't work , use the purge command
<ScottyK> purge still displays the same error
<Roey> BluesKaj:  hi
<Roey> I actually don't have an issue today, just saying hello
<BluesKaj> ScottyK, you may have to drop to a TTY to get the purge to work , or try the recovery kernel first 
<ScottyK> BluesKaj - Roger that
<BluesKaj> gotta go , good luck ScottyK , hope it works out for you.
<ScottyK> BluesKaj - Thanks! Gonna reboot in a while and try out that command
<izanagi> enabling openGL 3.1 in desktop effect will do any good?
<rohan> yofel: awesome, thanks! 
<rbetzen> /bye
<rohan> yofel: are you sure? the metapackage still depends on pm-utils, and there is no mention of systemd
<rohan> yofel: http://packages.ubuntu.com/saucy/kubuntu-desktop
<yofel> that should probably be dropped (not sure if it's needed somewhere else). kde 4.11 suspends either by directly using logind (there was an issue with that), or by using upower (which uses logind if it's there otherwise falls back to pm-utils)
<yofel> that's the full situation
<Monsieur-B> hi all
<MichaelP> How do i get ati catalyst 13.8 or 13.10 ?
<MichaelP> never mind edgers xorg added it in jokey
<lars_____> I need some help backing up my hard drive
<lars_____> Can you help me resolve my problem with symbolic links?
<lars_____> Please send me a link for posting screen shots
<lars_____> How do you post a screen shot?
<Unit193> !screenshot | Leon671 
<ubottu> Leon671: Screenshots can be made with the [PrtScr] button. Want to show us a screenshot of your problem? Upload an image to http://imagebin.org/?page=add and post a link to it.
<lars_____> thanks
<lars_____> How do you ....Run Tools > Synchronize Files in Kubuntu 12.04?
<rohan> yofel: thanks. so something else might pull in systemd-logind as a dependency? 
<yofel> rohan: udev, upower, network-manager and a few other things depend on systemd-services (which contains logind)
<rohan> yofel: great, so pm-utils is there only as a fallback, right? 
<yofel> right
<rohan> thanks for clarifying yofel, much appreciated 
<valorie> BluesKaj: I've reported that purge factoid to #ubuntu-ops
<valorie> they will try to come up with something better
<valorie> if you have a specific suggestion, please join and tell 'em
<valorie> :-)
<lars_____> Blues, are you here?
<lars_____> I was trying to backup my hard drive when I ran into a problem
<lars_____> Can smn help me?
<lars_____> I tried to backup my root directory using K3B an image burner
<lars_____> BluesKaj, I tried to backup my root directory using K3B an image burner
<lars_____> But I ran into a problem with the symbolic links
<lars_____> Is there anyone in this room?
<lars_____> Is anyone here familiar with K3B, itś a CD Creator?
<lars_____> BluesKaj?
<lars_____> No one is familiar with K3B?  Itś a program that creates CDs and DVDs for Kubuntu
<IdleOne> lars_____: ask your real question, you know the one you actually need help with
<MichaelP> kubuntu 13.04 not detecting monitors right.. if i set my hdmi to 1920x1080 it does the same with my laptop display.. and it's only 1366x768 
<abhineet> have you been using usb-modems on unity?
<abhineet> networl manager just crashes in 13.04!
<abhineet> I have to kill -9 -1 and then login back again!
<lars_____> How do I make Mozilla Firefox my default browser instead of Rekonq?
<abhineet> open mozilla > go to options/preferences > general tab > click 'make mozilla my default browser' 
<lars_____> thanks
<ScottyK> I have a new hard drive, and want to install Kubuntu, but also mint. Kubutu will be my "primary" OS, with Mint to play around on. I want to be able to access docs, pics, music, etc from both distros.
<ScottyK> Should I make a /home, then let both distros write to it?
<ScottyK> Or I could let the Kubuntu partition have everything, then create sim links from Mint to the kubuntu stuff?
<abhineet> write Kubuntu on the HDD first > during installation let the grub write on /dev/sda
<lars_____> I cannot post any files anywhere on my desktop.  How do I change or fix my desktop?
<lars_____> Iḿ using Kubuntu 12.04
<abhineet> after installation of kubuntu, set some 30 GB out as say /dev/sda1 or sda2 or whatever
<abhineet> during installation of mint, write grub on /dev/sda1 or sda2
<abhineet> both distributions will be able to detect each other's /home
<abhineet> they will see the partitions separately which you can mount by clicking them
<abhineet> cannot post?
<izanagi> maybe past
<lars_____> It works now
<lars_____> f10 helped me fix the View Folder
<abhineet> great!
<lars_____> Hey, can you give me the link for posting screenshots: imagebin?
<lars_____> I found it....
<lars_____> http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add
#kubuntu 2013-09-22
<ScottyK> I inadvertly told Dolphin to move all the data from one folder to another. How do I stop this process? The little "pause" and "stop" buttons on the notification are not working.
<bjrohan> Hi all. I am running KDE. I added a click widget to the lockscreen. Now when I am on the lockscreen, in the upper right where the desktop tab is, a menu appears by default (lockscreen, add widget etc). How do I keep this from showing by default
<Griz64> A friend just built a new machine and moved his drives over to it. When he boots he's unable to get a network connection. The new onboard chipset uses the e1000e driver. How does he tell his Ubuntu system to now use this driver?  (cross posted from #ubuntu)
<vijay13> can some one tell how can I increase buffersize of my yakuake terminal so that I can see more lines of output ?  
<tsimpson> vijay13: right click -> Edit Current Profile -> Scrolling
<vijay13> tsimpson:  thank you :)
<cojack> hello guys
<cojack> do some one of you, have similliar problem like after add ppa:kubuntu/backports and update & upgrade, kwin stop works?
<cojack> KWin: The default decoration plugin is corrupt and could not be loaded.
<cojack> ;o
<spartanfx907> HAllo! Good morning for who is just got up, as i!
<lordievader> Good morning.
<mart1> morning
<lordievader> Hey mart1, how are you?
<mart1> i'm well, checking out irc clients
<lordievader> What client are you on?
<mart1> weechat at the moment, and i have no idea what i'm doing :P
 * d347hm4n is enjoying Quassel
<lordievader> Hehe, I'm a fan of Irssi myself ;)
<mart1> i read about that, but it's even more complicated. the thing with screen and stuff sounds great
<lordievader> mart1: Oh it is!
<mart1> have a good sunday m8, need more coffee
 * genii hears something about coffee, then wanders back to working
<bigor> hello
<bigor> I have a problem with vnc4server
<bigor> imanaged to start it and connetct from another computer, but I have problem with mouse clicks
<bigor> it seems only taskbar reacts on mouse clicks
<bigor> other windows shows only resize cursor when mouse is above it
<bigor> and click on any buttons is ignored
<bigor> however, if I start Krfb instead of vnc4server then everything works fine
<bigor> anybody knows what could be the roblem?
<Graf_Westerholt> bigor, looks to me that it sends the Alt-Button, too.
<bigor> hmm
<bigor> you think that that the problem is on client side?
<Graf_Westerholt> Because when you press alt-button, you can move or resize windows.
<Graf_Westerholt> I do not know. It is hust a guess.
<Graf_Westerholt> *just
<bigor> I don't think it's client side problem, since I have sam problem using krdc or vncwiever
<bigor> and also, sam client works fine when krfb is used on server side
<bigor> vnc4server worked fine on my 32-bit ubuntu, I recently installed 64-bit and got this problem
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
<Monsieur-B> Hello, I have a dumb question to ask,   what is the + and the -  signs on my icons in kubuntu?
<BluesKaj> Monsieur-B, which icons ?
<Monsieur-B> BluesKaj, the home Icons on my desktop, they are in a transparent square
<BluesKaj> hmm, not sure , Monsieur-B , i don't use desktop icons , or the square
<Monsieur-B> oh ok
<kecskebak> They open up and close a kind pop-up Dolphin view
<Monsieur-B> oh ok
<kecskebak> Monsieur-B - I used to have them on Fedora KDE, but I got rid of the panel on Kubuntu and use the Quick Launcher plasmoid now
<BluesKaj> yeah the quiklaunch is handy ..been using it for yrs
<BluesKaj> Monsieur-B, the quick launch resides in the panel 
<kecskebak> BluesKay - I have two Activities - Desktop and Animation and have the most commonly used programs in the Quick Launcher. Learning how KDE Activities worked was the best 5 minutes I ever spent.
<BluesKaj> kecskebak, I don't use activities , the pager with 6 virtual desktops works here.
<kecskebak> BluesKaj: For me activities are wonderful as I need completely different things when I'm working or not working, so it means I have two completely different desktops at the same time I can just flip between.
<Monsieur-B> I have been using KDE since yesterday, not used to it but liking it,   I was using Cinnamon or Mate 
<BluesKaj> kecskebak, yes , the virtual desktops do the same thing 
<Monsieur-B> I still like to have Icons on the desktop, like chrome and often-used folders or files
<BluesKaj> that's what I use the quicklaunch for :)
<kecskebak> BluesKaj: Yes, the lovely thing about KDE is it's so flexible you can use Virtual Desktops to do the same job as Activities. I use two virtual desktops with each of my Activities. I also have some applications only open in certain Activites on a certain desktop. It's a wondefully flexible system.
<BluesKaj> kecskebak, yeah , i'm a home user so no need for several open apps or activities simultaneously , but as you say kde is wonderful compared to the resrictive options available on unity / gnome 
<BluesKaj> but there still are lot of gnome users who have a "hate" for kde , which stems from their dislike of anything that hints of a microsoft influence 
<kecskebak> BluesKaj: Because I started on BBC Micros and the Acorn Archimedes, the KDE button in the corner and Task Manager panel reminds me of my A3000, which is where Microsoft pinched that layout from for Windows 95. So KDE is Acorn influence for me ;)
<slatenails> i dunno what's with the hate between desktop environments anyway
<slatenails> i can respect both kde and gnome..
<slatenails> pretty much anything but unity :P
<kecskebak> slatenails: Gnome is perfect for the computer my wife and children use - they like it and it's really easy for them to use.
<kecskebak> I use KDE - everyone's happy.
<slatenails> and that's great
<slatenails> yeah
<BluesKaj> slatenails, yeah , agreed , and being an old windows guy gnome wasn't my cuppa tea, but kde was like familiar territory to me 
<slatenails> i've been a gnome user in between too
<soee> and this is sentecne: everyone can use what they like no need to hate :)
<slatenails> i've been meaning to switch to xfce + kde applications
<slatenails> because plasma's bloated and runs slow
<slatenails> xfce's desktop is much faster but when i tried to switch literally everything ever broke
<slatenails> i still haven't gotten kdevelop recovered from that
<slatenails> might have to reinstall
<Pupnik> funny
<slatenails> and i mean plasma is slow as in it takes a full second to switch between windows
<Pupnik> i installed kubuntu
<Pupnik> then installed xfce
<Pupnik> and everything was fine
<FloodBotK1> Pupnik: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<slatenails> well i guess the fact that i compiled some stuff from source probably has something to do with it
<BluesKaj> complining from source IME is a tossup as to whether the app actually compiles successfully 
<alphacrypt> hi I always get locale errors in the terminal
<alphacrypt> changed language just to german its 13.04
<jan__> What is the topic today? What are you all talking about?
<jan__> Nothing much I guess.
<BluesKaj> well, we shouldn't be talking about anything here , we should be helping 
<BluesKaj> someone
<jan__> I do have a question so please help me
<BluesKaj> yes jan__ , ask away
<jan__> I like to install Linux on a software Raid and on the net I only see complicated instructions how to do that. Anyone here know a simple way of doing that?
<jan__> Ubuntu used to have the altenate CD but that one is discontinued.
<BluesKaj> jan__, you can use the server version which has a textbased installer , I beleive
<jan__> is that the same text-based installer as the alternate CD used to have?
<jan__> meaning I can make a RAID during installation and all is well?
<jan__> I wonder, when I do have the RAID setup with an older alternate CD, or the server version, can I use the same raid also for installing other OS'es?
<BluesKaj> spawn57, make up your mind , which nick you want to use please 
<slatenails> does anyone have kubuntu 12.10's wallpaper?
<slatenails> http://www.kubuntu.org/files/desktop_2.png i mean this
<RamchandraApte> slatenails: the wallpaper image should be available at /usr/share/wallpapers/Elarun/contents/images/2560x1600.png
<RamchandraApte> if it's not there, try installing kde-wallpapers-default
<slatenails> RamchandraApte, that's the 13.04 one
<slatenails> i'm looking for the gray one
<anonymous_> hi guys is there a working howto for samba4 as active directory out there ?
<anonymous_> the ubuntu installer just gave me a domain without the chance to change something .... 
<Koteho> hola
<Koteho> tengo un problema de conexion a internet y es que va a golpes, conecta bien y todo pero no es capaz de descargar una web sino a rachas ylo mismo con laactualizacion depaquetes
<ScottyK> greetings! I've got a fresh install of Kubuntu 13.04. All updates applied, but there no K-start button at the bottom left, and the icons usually at the bottom right (and clock) are missing.
<ranmaruhibikiya> ScottyK, do you tried add them manually?
<ScottyK> ranmaruhibikiya - no, I used Konsole and used apt-get
<ScottyK> and used ALT-F2, installed Konversation, and that's how I got this at least
<skramer_> ScottyK: maybe the panel is set to auto-hide??
<ScottyK> Nope, visiblity is set to "always visible"
<ScottyK> All I can see on the bottom is hte little red/blue/green icon for the activities
<skramer_> but in this case, you should be able to add K-start button, etc. manually
<skramer_> right click on panel -> "add mini programs"
<ScottyK> Ok, I just added the "default panel", and now it just appeared at the top. How do I get it down at the bottom where it traditionally is?
<skramer_> you click the "Cashew" and there you should find the option to select the edge where you want your panel
<ScottyK> Got it! Thanks everyone for helping me get this straightened out...
<jimmyjo> hello peoples
<jimmyjo> is this an active Irc channel
<jimmyjo> kladsjdlfadsjf;d
<jimmyjo> NOOOOOOOOOO
<jimmyjo> what is dcc chat
<jimmyjo> dont pwn me please, im too poor to hide my sad bare soul
<lordievader> jimmyjo: Do you have a Kubuntu support question?
<v8> hola
<lordievader> Hey v8 
<PUSSY1234> hehe,BUT!
<PUSSY1234> _v_!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<PUSSY1234> _v_!! where are you
<Thalaiva> Hi, I want to start developing  for KDE and hence want to install the environment first. Could anyone here help me with that?
<kristal> Thalaiva: I just use kate and stuck on the ut-dev packages
<kristal> gcc for compiling
<kristal> Qt is very complicated but smarter than gtk by a mile
<blabla> addsadasd
<ScottyK> I noticed on the openSUSE version of KDE, there were several more choices for desktop wallpapers (to include a rotating globe). Are those available in Kubuntu?
<BluesKaj> ScottyK, haven't seen that , but maybe you could find that file a download it to your wallpapers file
<lordievader> ScottyK: Yes thet are available, but you need an extra package. plasma-wallpapers or plasma-extras, or something like that, can't remember the exact package name.
<ScottyK> great, I'll look for that
<ScottyK> plasma-wallpapers-addons
<BluesKaj> ScottyK, you're not restricted to default kde wallpapers you can use files from your pictures folder as well, just navigate to them and select them by clicking the "open" button on the default desktop settings dialog
<ScottyK> BluesKaj - excellent. I saw the globe that shows the sun's position on the earth, and really liked it. Now happy to have it for kubuntu
<BluesKaj> interesting ScottyK got a URL ?
<ScottyK> it's part of that plasma-wallpapers-addon package
<ScottyK> the "weather" one doesn
<ScottyK> 't seem to work, but the others do
<gregor_> Hello! How to disable auto saving of applications at reboot? I want kubuntu to start fresh every time
<BluesKaj> gregor_, it's good practice to close all apps before rebooting 
<gregor_> BluesKaj: I know,but if I (and others) dont want to have this (feature)? No opt-out?
<kristal> If I remember there's an option for that in startup apps
<kristal> I know for sure there's an option, but I forgot where it is. :(
<gregor_> kristal: ty, maybe I will find something..
<BluesKaj> kristal, system settings>startup&shutdown>session management. Onlogin choose ,start with an empty session
<kristal> gregor_: Ahhh BluesKaj found it
<BluesKaj> \later folks
<gregor_> BluesKaj: thank ya!
<rodnice> hello?
#kubuntu 2014-09-15
<BigWig> I'm here
<Guest41881> Hi, I need some help with Kubuntu
<Guest41881> I don't have a driver manager on my system because my wireless is proprietary, and I can't install one because I don't have wireless, and when I hooked it up to with a wired cable to my internet, it still didn't connect
<Guest41881> Can anyone help me
<Guest41881> ?
<m477> do u have any network managment setting on system tray?
<Guest41881> No
<m477> are u able to add it?
<m477> or try find how run this from terminal
<Guest41881> I don't think so. I don't have the right driver installed. I can't install it because my wireless won't work, and when I tried to connect with an ethernet cable, it still wouldn't connect even though it said it was connected
<m477> so how are u connected now
 * RedDeath Back
 * MangaKaDenza front
<noaXess> Mooorning
<aoa> how i  use Longman dictionry on Glodendict ?
<valorie> aoa: http://goldendict.org/dictionaries.php for various choice
<valorie> I don't see Longman listed there however
<valorie> but maybe this post will help: https://www.facebook.com/interculturalruen/posts/320204994741269
<aoa> ok thanks
<TheFakeazneD525> valorie: you still here?
<valorie> yes
<TheFakeazneD525> valorie: is there a way to make the desktop wallpaper be a slideshow of images?
<valorie> yes, that's how I have mine
<valorie> right-click the desktop for settings
<valorie> i have mine change every hour
<valorie> but you can choose anything from a second to a day, I think
<TheFakeazneD525> so, I have my desktop shell set to "Folder" and I can't choose more than one wallpaper...
<TheFakeazneD525> is there a specific plugin?
<valorie> no, it's just part of the settings
<TheFakeazneD525> s/shell/layout
<valorie> let me see....
<valorie> http://wstaw.org/m/2014/09/15/plasma-desktopXQ2927.png
<TheFakeazneD525> >.<
<TheFakeazneD525> how didn't I see that
<TheFakeazneD525> thanks valorie :P
<valorie> because you were looking right at it!
<valorie> lol
<valorie> I do that all the time
<lordievader> Good moorning.
<NapoleoV> Hello, I have a mid 2013 macbook air using Kubuntu 14.04, I bought a Mini Display Port to Hdmix2 in order to use two monitors with my macbook air (displaylink devices work bad) I have connected everything but Kubuntu only sees as 1 HDMI, and both monitor are just mirror of each other, but I want to extend the monitors, anyone know how to get around this?
<shadeslayer> NapoleoV: configure them using kscreen?
<shadeslayer> and does the MBP hw support that configuration?
<NapoleoV> yes
<NapoleoV> in Kscreen only shows HDMI1
<lupin> ciao a tutti
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<NapoleoV> shadeslayer looks like it only mirrors, I boot into OSX, and same thing happens MAC
<NapoleoV> money spend for nothing :)
<shadeslayer> heh
<aoa_> dose anyone know how made mplayer play all video file on directory as automatically
<tsimpson> aoa_: 'mplayer /path/to/directory/*' should work
<aoa_> actually i use smlayer and you know it use mplayer for stream video . kmplayer on windows do i said when on directory open one file after video Finnish , kmplayer as automatic play next video . i need this .
<aoa> tsimpson: are you there ?
<tsimpson> aoa: yes
<aoa> is possible mplayer do like kmplayer (winodws) ?
<BluesKaj> aoa, maybe you should ask in #mplayer chat
<aoa> ok
<tsimpson> smplayer seems to have an Open -> Directory option
<TheFakeazneD525> How many mplayer forks are there??
<BluesKaj> 3 or 4
<tsimpson> smplayer isn't a fork, it's a GUI frontend
<BluesKaj> kmplayer smplayer, mplayer, maplayer2 come to mind
<BluesKaj> yeah guis
<BluesKaj> but mplayer works in the terminal where the guis fail miserably ime
<aoa> i test mplayer on command line and it work i need to do .
<mcstr_> listaller package is depending on some defective package here in kubuntu 14.04.1 can anyone confirm this?
<TheFakeazneD525> one sec
<TheFakeazneD525> confirmed
<mcstr_> <TheFakeazneD525 do you know if developers are working on this yet?
<TheFakeazneD525> not sure
 * TheFakeazneD525 checks launchpad
<TheFakeazneD525> not listed
<mcstr_> thx
<mcstr_> hm how do i report on launchpad?
<tsimpson> if you're reporting a bug against a package then use the "ubuntu-bug" command
<mcstr_> tsimpson oh yeah that was it again thx
<trew> hi all
<trew> i want to set my local system to he_il
<trew> this is my problem
<trew> https://privatepaste.com/a96bfe3603
<trew> As a result, the system is not functioning well
<trew> for example blender doesn't work for me
<rcw2> hey guys haven't been here in months... can someone solve this issue: i have a lenovo b575 and am trying to get an htc evo 4g to output HDMI to the laptop.  when i connect the evo there is no instant notification on the laptop or the android.  however, when i connect the android to a tv there is notification.  why is this
<rcw2> kubuntu 14.10
<rcw2> i used to use this laptop to output hdmi to tv as well
<rcw2> someone suggested just dual booting windows but would rather not go that route
<BigWig> Hello, my hard drive was doing some wacky stuff. I can't even boot into Kubuntu. I did a long test using smartctl, can someone take a second look at the output for me?
<BigWig> Hello, my hard drive was doing some wacky stuff. I can't even boot into Kubuntu. I did a long test using smartctl, can someone take a second look at the output for me?
<BigWig> ^ meant to post: http://pastebin.com/M39C6trN
<BigWig> One of the errors it was giving was: "failed command: WRITE DMA"
<lordievader> BigWig: Your reallocated sector count is at 200, backup now. Your drive is failing.
<BigWig> :(((( Never buying a refurb drive again!
<BigWig> Anything I can do?
<BigWig> I've had the thing for a month :/
<lordievader> BigWig: Backup, that is what you can do.
<BigWig> Will do, thanks for the help.
<kbroulik> what dev package do I need to install to satisfy Qt5DeclarativeConfig.cmake ?
<rberg_> 'apt-file search Qt5DeclarativeConfig' so qtquick1-5-dev
<itadmin> hi every 1
<lordievader> o/
<itadmin> Every 1 who is here on that chat are Ubuntu User ????
<etenil> Hey there
<etenil> I've upgraded my Kubuntu to 14.10
<etenil> and I notice something odd with my CPU frequency when on battery
<etenil> they're all stuck to the lowest possible freq apparently, and so the DE becomes all slow
<etenil> I've noticed the same thing on Fedora before, but ubuntu didn't suffer from it
<etenil> is that a setting  I can change or is it a bug?
<lordievader> etenil: Utopic support is in #ubuntu+1
<etenil> oh
<etenil> sorry I didn't know
<etenil> I'll go there then
<etenil> thanks lordievader
<lordievader> No worries ;)
<cyclick> "sudo dpkg-reconfigure tzdata" shows the correct local time and correct UTC time but I cannot get the bottom right clock in KDE to display the local time, it shows UTC ... I also tried to set the timezone using the GUI... any idea how to change that?
<rberg_> cyclick: if you scroll wheel over the time it changes time zones.. could that be it?
<dcorbin> I have an init.d script that seems to not work on boot, but works fine later.   Where can I see details of init.d boot-time execution?
<BigWig> Using linux makes me feel like a hacker :)
<natacus> I dont want to use the kde wallete system, is there a way to get KDE IM telepaty IM to save my passwords? The tick box "save password" is greyed out
<m_tadeu> is lintian running when I install a package?
<lordievader> m_tadeu: I believe that is used in the creation of packages, not in the installation of them.
<m_tadeu> lordievader: nop...I've seen lintian doing package checking on install...just need to know if it's enabled by default...if not, how to enable it?
<lordievader> m_tadeu: No idea...
<Guest94833> Hi guys. I have a little problem: there is a website i can only access from my working-place. i can connect to the comoputer via ssh, but i need the browser and X-forwsrding is too slow. is there any possibility to use my local browser and somhow access the site?
<lordievader> Guest94833: Set your ssh server up as a proxy.
<lordievader> Guest94833: http://straightedgelinux.com/blog/howto/socks.html
<Guest94833> Can u tell me how to? i tried ssh -ND8080 , but it didnt work
<lordievader> Guest94833: The line I use is "ssh -D 0.0.0.0:1080 ..."
<lordievader> Then tell the browser to connect to the proxy on 127.0.0.1:1080
<Guest94833> i now tried ssh -D8080 ... and used switchysharp telling use 8080 for http. leads to cant connect to proxy on 8080. ssh - bash is still running
<TheFakeazneD525> lordievader: is it safe to install systemd in Trusty?
<ikonia> "safe" ?
<ikonia> it's a significant change to the guts of the OS,
<ikonia> a system not designed to work with systemd
<TheFakeazneD525> I thought Ubuntu was ready for SystemD
<TheFakeazneD525> albiet, I am worried...
<TheFakeazneD525> it's pulling in a lot of deps
<ikonia> 14.04 is not systemd configured
<TheFakeazneD525> 14.10?
<ikonia> no
<ikonia> but "more" than 1.04
<ikonia> 14.04
<TheFakeazneD525> ok fine
<TheFakeazneD525> I'll hold off till 15.04
<Guest94833> can i somehow check if my proxy is working?
<lordievader> Guest94833: Try the SOCKS proxy with your browser to see if it works.
<Guest94833> To be honest you can consider me to be a real dumb user. How do i exactly try this? By lyping in localhost:$PORT ?
<lordievader> Guest94833: By going to the connection settings of your browser. Which browser do you use?
<Guest94833> Chrome.
<Guest94833> I use the switchyhsrp extension for portforwarding
<lordievader> Guest94833: http://www.earthvpn.com/ssh-tunnelsocks-proxy-setup-tutorial-for-chrome-windows/
<Guest94833> I entered Manual Config and Port 8080 for all protoccols
<lordievader> Guest94833: Port forwarding?
<Guest94833> sry for proxy
<lordievader> Guest94833: I've never heard of it. You don't need it anyhow.
<lordievader> Looks like it does the same thing though.
<Guest94833> The proxy doesnt seem to work
<Guest94833> But i am connected via ssh to my target computer
<lordievader> Guest94833: Do you get an error?
<Guest94833> Not rly. .. :( I just cant access the website
<lordievader> Guest94833: Not really? What do you get then?
<Guest94833> connection timeout. check your options
<lordievader> Guest94833: Is there a firewall active somewhere?
<Guest94833> I rly do not knwo. but i guess it doesnt matter anymore. ill just do the stuff a bit earlier in the morning when i am at my working place
<Guest94833> Butz thank you very much
<lordievader> No problem.
<anubis_> Hi. my pulse audio has some kind of ressurection-mechanism? I use jack for some daw-stuff , and when i quit it i dont get sound anymore until i restart my computer. I tried to kill pulseaufio and restart the daemon but it alsways restarts itself
<malcolm> anyone assist in making adb see device? udev rule seems to work already
<malcolm> but adb devices gives empty list
<malcolm> have followed this http://stackoverflow.com/questions/11302684/run-something-when-usb-device-is-plugged-in-doesnt-work
<malcolm> good advice there, could test udev rule worked by changing ownership of usb device
<malcolm> just in case I don't meet all chat standards: I'm a IRC newbie
<malcolm> friendly shoulderpats welcome
<malcolm> ping
<malcolm> is this getting through
<malcolm> ?
<malc_calc> or was there trouble with the nick
<sarah__> ola
<malc_calc> yipiye
<sarah__> haha
<malc_calc> pense que solo est escuchando todo el mundo
<sarah__> ich verstehe nur deutsch
<malc_calc> ach so
<sarah__> so ist das
<malc_calc> dhatte mich gewundert, dass bei zig leuten hier kein dialog da ist
<malc_calc> hast Du Ahnung von adb
<sarah__> keine ahnung was hier los
<sarah__> is
<sarah__> bin es erste mal hier
<malc_calc> ebenfalls
<sarah__> wahrscheinlich auch es letzte mal
<malc_calc> wg kubuntu oder wg langeweiile?
<malc_calc> probier's mal bei #teens , da ist kein teen unter 40 :)
<malc_calc> (weg isse, die hat mich beim wort genommen )
<malc_calc> so I do get dialogs
<malc_calc> thus it's proven: 273 users, and none bothering to move a key
<malc_calc> I'm NOT going to PM you 1 by 1
<malc_calc> in order to find out who's awake indeed
<Jeruvy> malc_calc if you need to test, there is a #test channel.
<malc_calc> luckily, that's happened already
<malc_calc> I have a q concerning adb-tools
<malc_calc> Jeruvy, enlighten me, I'm a IRC newbie: I don't see any activity but people joining and leaving. Am I missing something?
<Jeruvy> malc_calc no, that is quite normal.    If you have a question, simply ask your question completely, if anyone can help they will respond.  This is not the high activity time, wait about 8-10 hours for that to begin.
<malc_calc> I see. And than activity wil continue for ? Is Kubunto euro or am centered??
<Jeruvy> Yes, its more active on European time.    But there are a few of us NA'ers that lurk'
<malc_calc> In any cas, if I cannot get dialog attention right know, I'm better off browsing forums
<Jeruvy> yes, and trying again in a bit.  Don't get spammy, but reasking your question is acceptable.
<malc_calc> well, in that case, is english your native language?
<Jeruvy> I hope so. :)
<malc_calc> so just chhatting away while nothing is going on, makes the chat unreadable?
<cyclick> rberg, yes thanks alot
<malc_calc> is there a way to see past interactions on a channel
<malc_calc> ?
<Jeruvy> malc_calc those are the rules.  Come join us in ##club-nomicon if you want to chat
<BarryS> Hello
<Jeruvy> or there is #defocus, and #ubuntu-offtopic
<BarryS> Is there a channel for Minecraft Unbuntu users? I am having trouble with mods
<malc_calc> Ok Jeruvy, I'm on the three. still would like to know if I can get past interactions of a channel, scroll around in the las hour or so
<Fritigern> BarryS: Just go to a regular Minecraft channel,. they deal with all
<BarryS> currently searching for one
<BarryS> but thanks
<Fritigern> Well now, i was about to direct him to #minecraft .
<cyclick> Well now, i was about to direct him to #microsoft .
#kubuntu 2014-09-16
<TheFakeazneD525> lol
<sarah__> war was am machen
<sarah__> gibt es tiere oda ä#hnliches für desktop? die da rum wandern und tricks machen
<malc_calc> schau mal in den widgets (rechtsklick auf desktop, add widget, evtl. vorher unlock) nach eyes un bouncy ball. keine tiere, da gibt's fortune oder wanda the fish, aber das musst Du auf kubunto wohl mit dem package manager suchen gehn
<malc_calc> und mit get widgets online gibt's evtl mehr
<malc_calc> eyes ist soweit das lustigste, was ich gefunden habe, kannst form und groesse veraendern
<sarah__> ahhhhh
<malc_calc> hast' die augen?
<sarah__> kp
<malc_calc> ?
<ultrixx> hi guys. chrome doesn't play youtube videos anymore since today. anyone here got the same problem?
<TheFakeazneD525> Chrome or chromium
<ultrixx> chrome
<TheFakeazneD525> now that's odd
<ultrixx> i know
<TheFakeazneD525> what channel? Stable? Beta? Dev?
<ultrixx> stable i guess
<TheFakeazneD525> go to chrome://version in chrome
<ultrixx> 37.0.2062.120 (Offizieller Build 281580)
<ultrixx> Flash	15.0.0.152
<TheFakeazneD525> and flash is enabled?
<ultrixx> yes
<TheFakeazneD525> ultrixx: is this just a specific video or all videos
<ultrixx> but when i play videos it seems to use html5 player
<ultrixx> all
<TheFakeazneD525> hmm, its playing for me in the HTML5 player
<ultrixx> weird: it works again
<ultrixx> it didn't work for at least 30 min
<ultrixx> sorry folks, i didn't intent to write bs
<TheFakeazneD525> no prob
<ultrixx> i guess i know why. i had problems with my usb sound card and 5 minutes ago i plugged it off and on again. maybe the problem was realated to the sound card not working properly
<ultrixx> interestingly firefox played back videos, chrome didn't
<ultrixx> sorry again for bothering you
<ultrixx> usb isn't the most reliable technology
<Torededer> Hey can someone help me install light dm on kde?
<TheFakeazneD525> Its installed by defa-
<TheFakeazneD525> oh
<guest0kNhfL> HOLA
<guest0kNhfL> Quien me lee,saludos desde Mexico
<guest0kNhfL> Saludos
<lordievader> !mexico | guest0kNhfL
<lordievader> !spanish | guest0kNhfL
<ubottu> guest0kNhfL: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<guest0kNhfL> Hello
<guest0kNhfL> Hello lordievader
<lordievader> o/
<snele> can anyone confirm this bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libreoffice/+bug/1369673
<snele> ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1369673 in libreoffice (Ubuntu) "LibreOffice kde file dialog integration broken (not working) in 14.04" [Undecided,Invalid]
<cthyd> hi
<dpr> hi
<dpr> any hadoop groups plz
<deep> hello
<deep> how to chat in Hadoop group
<deep> ??????
<deep> help needed
<deep> help plzzzzzzzzzz
<lordievader> deep: This channel is for Kubuntu support only. Please see the alis service for other channels.
<hans_> hi guys
<hans_> how can i automount my Nas
<hateball> !mount
<ubottu> Partitioning programs !PartitionManager or !GParted (see also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mount partitions from System Settings -> (Advanced tab) Removable Devices. See also !fstab and !DiskMounter
<hateball> hans_: depends on what you intend to acheive, and what protocol the NAS uses
<deep> How to write a mapreduce proram in R
<BluesKaj> HI folks
<snele> can anyone confirm this bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libreoffice/+bug/1369673
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1369673 in libreoffice (Ubuntu) "LibreOffice kde file dialog integration broken (not working) in 14.04" [Undecided,New]
<snele> ?
<BluesKaj> !bug 1369673
<ubottu> bug 1369673 in libreoffice (Ubuntu) "LibreOffice kde file dialog integration broken (not working) in 14.04" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1369673
<BluesKaj> yup, it's official , snele
<snele> BluesKaj: please click on "affects me" then :)
<BluesKaj> that would be wrong since I run 14.10
<snele> it nasty bug, generic file dialog which now pops up is terrible and very user unfriendly
<snele> BluesKaj: ah ok i thought you run 14.04
<BluesKaj> snele, sorry to hear that
<alvin> What is, in UEFI, the diference between 'ubuntu' and 'ubuntu boot manager'
<BluesKaj> alvin, is it listed in uefi?
<alvin> BluesKaj: Yes
<BluesKaj> are you dual booting with windows?
<alvin> No, but it could be some leftover from a previous installation?
<alvin> Both options just give me the usual grub menu
<BluesKaj> if you had W8 on your pc maybe a couple of GPT partitions are left over and renamed
<BluesKaj> but if grub works then you should be ok
<alvin> No, this machine never had any Windows on it.
<alvin> Yes, it works. I might try to remove the 'ubuntu boot manager' option later.
<BluesKaj> how old is the pc?
<alvin> Pretty recent. This year. I moved the drive from my previous pc (also no Windows). But I let the Kubuntu installer 'have the whole drive'. Maybe I should have erased it first.
<alvin> Encrypted LVM... Kubuntu does it better than other distributions, but still not perfect. You have to shrink the root afterwards and that's not very newbie-friendly. (After all, why use LVM if you're going to fill the whole drive with one volume anyway?)
<BluesKaj> alvin, true
<BluesKaj> and if you're just going to use 3 partitions
<alvin> Looks nice. I'm trying plasma 5.
<alvin> System settings have improved
<alvin> Language too, but not too much. It is still necessary to set locales manually.
<BluesKaj> alvin, heh, good luck :)
<alvin> NTP settings from within KDE does not work. Mabye the systemd rumours are true.
<BluesKaj> any other themes that work besides breeze
<alvin> and Plasma has no intention of remembering the screen edge for the default panel.
<alvin> Didn't try that yet.
<alvin> No, I can select other themes, but 'Apply' is greyed out
<alvin> O, wait
<alvin> I was selecting in the 'details' window
<alvin> Ok, it is possible to change the theme, but readability suffers.
<alvin> Ah, and the font preview is completely broken. Not a single character can be seen.
<alvin> 1/3 of the time, after selecting 'ubuntu' in grub, the system just hangs and does not boot. I blame systemd
<alvin> blank screen. Reboot. Everything works
<alvin> Also, the grub timeout is gone. It just sits there, without counting down. The timeout is set to 10 seconds in /etc/default/grub
<shadeslayer> if you're using 14.10 + systemd things are not supported
<shadeslayer> because no one runs it by default
<alvin> What is not supported exactly?
<alvin> I'm itching to report bugs, but that's not possible yet I suppose?
<BluesKaj> probly get buried in the list :)
<krissi> anyone know how to fix this error "the power management module cannot be found" in kde 5 neon ?
<lordievader> alvin: Why wouldn't it be possible?
<yofel> alvin: if you mean reporting systemd related bugs, that is appreciated even now. Please add the 'systemd-boot' tag though
<alvin> lordievader: It's a development version
<alvin> Aha, good to know.
<lordievader> alvin: For those bug reports are especially usefull. Shows what is broken.
<yofel> alvin: current list on https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bugs?field.tag=systemd-boot
<alvin> This one is particulary difficult though. After grub there's only the blank screen and the monitors that shut off. On reboot, everything works again. Once in a while, I get the blank screen again.
<alvin> Nice list
<alvin> NFS isn't working? Ouch.
<lordievader> alvin: Are you on Utopic?
<alvin> lordievader: Yes
<lordievader> alvin: You know Utopic support is in #ubuntu+1 right?
<alvin> lordievader: Oh, sorry. I didn't. Thought plasma5 was not supported by Canonical
<lordievader> alvin: Err, I suppose support for plasma5 is either here or in #project-neon. It was more in regard to your NFS statement, as that has to do with the base system.
<alvin> True
<alvin> But it just can't work according to that bug. I tried installing nfs-utils, but it's masked
<alvin> Worries for tomorrow. I have to shutdown the system here.
<mzaza> I was using Ubuntu on my i5 with 5400rpm HDD and 12GB of RAM and I was feeling the startup was a bit of pain. So I was thinking in a switch I switched to Elementary OS, it's super fast. But doesn't go well with my taste, so I was thinking in trying Kubuntu 14.10 with Plasma 5, I heared QT5 is way faster than before. Is there noticable speed difference in comparison with Unity?
<Vimar> Hi
<lordievader> o/
<malcolm> might as well ask what I'd originally had come for: adb (adb-tools) on kubuntu 14 64bit, I think I have the udev rule right, but adb devices doesn't see mine. don't have the sdk, would prefer minimal setup just adb and what it needs
<malcolm> usually adb comes with sdk, the latter sets up a folder of its own and changes the $PATH variable when running
<malcolm> adb-tools just puts adb in /usr/bin
<malcolm> from what I've read, adb also has a file like usb_conf.ini or similar with the vendor id's
<malcolm> any thoughts?
<genii> malcolm: Is your Andoid device set to usb debug mode when connected?
<malcolm> yes
<malcolm> have tried both, storage and debug
<malcolm> lsusb sees it
<genii> Should be debug
<malcolm> I know
<malcolm> worked on win7 with full sdk, but I don't want that heavy package
<genii> malcolm: Might want to try: sudo update-usbids   to make sure that udev etcetera has the most current list of usb things
<malcolm> following a forum post, I had walked the device attributes and set a different ownership of device when plugged to see if my udev rule was triggered
<Torededer> Can someone tell me how to get a new window manger? mine is not working properly, but i cant tell if its just my monitor being weird.
<genii> That was an oddly phrased question
<lordievader> Torededer: Could you rephrase your question?
<Torededer> lordievader hey! havent seen you in a while! but any way. my close, minimize and maximize buttons arent at the top of the window and i cant drag my windows around.
<Torededer> lordievader im pretty sure its the window or display manager
<rberg_> in a pinch you could hit atl-F2 and run kwin --replace
<daum> hey guys i just upgrade to chromium 37 the fonts are realyl weird no...they aren't blurry as much completely different from 36, any ideas?
<TheFakeazneD525> new font renderererer
<Torededer> lordievader
<Torededer> ?
<TheFakeazneD525> Torededer: run kwin --replace
<daum> TheFakeazneD525, do i need to install soemthing for that?
<lordievader> Torededer: Coul you send a screenshot?
<lordievader> Could*
<Torededer> lordievader i dot think i cant
<Torededer> lol fail
<Torededer> lordievader i dont think i can
<daum> how can i downgrade my chromium version if i can't get the font fixed in 37?
<lordievader> !screenshot | Torededer
<ubottu> Torededer: Screenshots can be made with the [PrtScr] button. Want to show us a screenshot of your problem? Upload an image to http://imgur.com/ and link the created page here.
<Torededer> TheFal eazneD525 i did that just now and now my kickoff wont open :\
<lordievader> Torededer: Do you still have access to the krunner?
<lordievader> Torededer: alt + f2
<TheFakeazneD525> daum: nah
<TheFakeazneD525> er wait
<Torededer> lordie vader how do i know if it did anything because i just pushed alt f2 but nothing happened
<TheFakeazneD525> daum: there might be a setting in chrome://flags
<lordievader> Torededer: Hmm, did you do anything major that might be the cause?
<Torededer> the fal eazne told me to type in kwin --replace
<Torededer> lordievader
<lordievader> Torededer: Is the state of plasma the same?
<Torededer> lordievader what do you mean? the kickoff is still there and my window is still stupid
<Torededer> lordievader but kickoff  wont start
<lordievader> Torededer: Can you open a konsole?
<daum> TheFakeazneD525, hm i don't se anything?
<daum> is there an easy way to downgrade it
<TheFakeazneD525> daum: well you could always get a package from the archive for an earlier ubuntu
<Torededer> lordievader i can switch to a different tty like ctrl-alt-f1
<TheFakeazneD525> but then you open yourself to security risks fixed by the version installed
<lordievader> Torededer: Not really what I ment. If you tail your ~/.xsession-errors file do you see a lot of errors?
<daum> hah - well does the font render fine for you in 37?  It looks like others have reported it, not a ton but a decent amount...it just kills my eyes and only been on it for ~40 min
<Torededer> lordievader should i restart my computer?
<Torededer> lordievader i saw in the place where i wrote kwin replace there is Lots of errors
<lordievader> Torededer: Could you pastebin those?
<Torededer> lordievader im a noob how do i do that ?
<Torededer> #derp
<lordievader> !paste | Torededer
<ubottu> Torededer: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Torededer> lordievader no i cant, i am in a tty, not a konsole
<Torededer> lordie wait
<Torededer> lordievader i cannot because i cant get to my dolphin manager to get to the files
<lordievader> Torededer: From your tty: sudo apt-get install pastebinit&&tail -n 100 ~/.xsession-errors|pastebinit
<lordievader> I'll be back in a bit.
<Torededer> hang on i will restart my computer and just use dolphin
<Torededer> lordievader how do i tail my x sessio  files?
<Torededer> *session
<lordievader> Torededer: Run the command I gave you ;)
<lordievader> Torededer: From your tty: sudo apt-get install pastebinit&&tail -n 100 ~/.xsession-errors|pastebinit
<Torededer> it said there was an error or something with "pastebin"
<lordievader> Torededer: Could you elaborate?
<Torededer> lordievader hang on lordie im trying the command as 2 separate things, so w/o the &&
<Torededer> lordievader pastebin installed but i cant do anything with it because xsession-errors isnt a directory
<lordievader> Torededer: The command is "tail -n 100 ~/.xsession-errors|pastebinit" did you literally copy that?
<Torededer> lordievader i cant copy n paste stuff but i typed that except insteas of ~ and | it has different symbols
<lordievader> Torededer: Please type the command exactly as I gave it to you.
<Torededer> i cant i cant make the | or the ~ it comes out as different symbols
<lordievader> Torededer: That is the reason you get errors though ;)
<Torededer> then it isnt my fault lol
<Torededer> lordievader wait im gonna try this in konsole and see if i get different results
<Torededer> lordievader pastebinithttp://paste.ubuntu.com/8360795/ tada
<valorie> Torededer: you can copy/paste with shift+control+V I think
<lordievader> Err, is that all?
<Torededer> lordievader idk, i didnt look at it yet
<lordievader> Anyhow I'm going to bed. I'll be here again tomorrow, Torededer, if you need further assistance.
<Torededer> awww.... ok see ya
<lolz> hi can I change brightness editing that file? /sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:02.0/backlight/acpi_video0/actual_brightness
<shadeslayer> lolz: yes, but I think /sys/class/backlight would be better
<lolz> shadeslayer: I have here links acpi_video0 -> ../../devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:02.0/backlight/acpi_video0 and intel_backlight -> ../../devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:02.0/drm/card0/card0-LVDS-1/intel_backlight
<shadeslayer> yeah that's fine
<shadeslayer> anyway off to sleep I am
<shadeslayer> night
<lolz> but they are readable only
<lolz> shadeslayer: ^
#kubuntu 2014-09-17
<dolomite> hi everyone
<ironhoof> I am trying to isntall off the live CD, the usb keyboard seems to work in grub, but soon as the desktop loads it no longer works
<ironhoof> mouse or keyboard devices
<ironhoof> Hmm, what could make the usb stop working after the desktop loads?
<TheFakeazneD525> possibly a broken driver
<TheFakeazneD525> or maybe just some random bug
<TheFakeazneD525> remove all the plugs, and put them back in
<ironhoof> Yea tried that, nothing plugged into usb 3 either, it works in grub just fine, but when the actual X system loads its gone. and cant really check it either because of no keyboard
<TheFakeazneD525> odd
<TheFakeazneD525> is this wireless hardware or wired
<ironhoof> wired
<ironhoof> The person im installing it forhas windows works in there too, and the uefi
<ironhoof> Ah, his sound card isnt working either, might be conflicting, he may need to check a few things. Ahright thanks anyway its just one of those things.
<lordievader> Good morning.
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<daum> hi all - what's the easiest way to downgrade chromium?
<daum> 37's fonts are really weird for me and there doesn't seem to be a great way to fix it so was hoping to downgrade to 36
<lordievader> daum: Uninstall it and install an earlier version. There is no way to actually track down what causes the 'weird' fonts?
<lordievader> daum: Chromium 37 on Gentoo is fine. Haven't really noticed anything different about the fonts.
<daum> i haven't been able to track down exact cause: https://groups.google.com/a/chromium.org/forum/#!topic/chromium-bugs/bAnkMBFu5mE
<daum> is closest to what i can find...its hard to describe as they aren't fuzzy persay...they just aren't rendered as nicely
<lordievader> daum: What font settings do you use?
<daum> lordievader, http://i.imgur.com/SmD0BKu.png
<daum> am happy to switch those around but if you look that font looks really weird even in that screenshot, like not crisp right?
<lordievader> I use "Century Schoolbook L" here without problems.
<daum> for all of them or which ones
<lordievader> daum: All, except fixed-with that is set to monospace.
<daum> hmm
<daum> well i'll try it, its of course hard to tell..i thought something was off yesterday after upgrading, but couldn't really tell until after 30-45 min and my eyes hurts
<daum> lordievader, is there a way to run a standalone 36 next to my 37 to see if the fonts are as bad?
<lordievader> daum: No idea, you could download the package, extract it and see.
<daum> hmm
<ALS-IT-NET-PC> Hallo, here.....
<lordievader> o/
<daum> lordievader, hmm is there a "proper" way to downgrade chrome for the timebeing?
<lordievader> daum: I allready told you how to do that. Remove the package, download an earlier version and install that.
<daum> lordievader, sorry failing miserably, where do i find the old versions accordint to apt-cache policy only 34 is the other option....and i can't find where it downloads the files when it installs them ha
<daum> ah darn, found the spot it stores them but doesn't have the 36 deb in it
<lordievader> daum: Launchpad.
<lordievader> daum: https://launchpad.net/chromium-browser
<nukecrasher53> hey everyone
<nukecrasher53> how i can put compiz to be compatible with KDE?
<lordievader> daum: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/chromium-browser/36.0.1985.125-0ubuntu1.14.04.0~pkg1029
<nukecrasher53> when i launch 'compiz --replace' the window borders are gone
<lordievader> nukecrasher53: We have Kwin, no need for Compiz.
<BluesKaj> nukecrasher53, why do you need compiz, kwin should do what you want , check system settings>desktop effects
<nukecrasher53> so is it possible to replace KWin with compiz? is it possible?
<BluesKaj> nukecrasher53, have you actually checked system settings>desktop effects first:
<BluesKaj> ?
<elmer__> Hi, i'd like to talk to the real wizard. Could anyone help me?
<BluesKaj> elmer__, just ask your question
<ikonia> is that a user ?
<elmer__> She is an experinced magician...i guess!
<ikonia> ok, so thats nothing to do with this channel
<elmer__> i can find her maybe in sec channel.
<elmer_> do u have any idea about Daniel J. Bernstein's deamontools package? (e.g. manual, or stg like)
<lordievader> elmer_: If you mean that Windows thing, you are asking the wrong channel. This is Kubuntu support.
<BluesKaj> probly doesn't know what kubuntu is :)
<elmer_> man smdb (-F)
<elmer_> *smbd
<BluesKaj> ??
<elmer_> SMB/CIFS services manual = man smbd
<BluesKaj> and ?
<lordievader> elmer_: Do you have a Kubuntu support question?
<cousin_luigi> Greetings.
<cousin_luigi> How do I launch systemsettings for root? xdg-su is not there.
<lordievader> cousin_luigi: kdesudo systemsettings?
<cousin_luigi> lordievader: doesn't work either
<vipacrt> qualche ita che possa aiutarmi con il boot di windows 8.1
<lordievader> cousin_luigi: As in the command doesn't exist?
<lordievader> !it | vipacrt
<ubottu> vipacrt: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<vipacrt> per installare kubuntu
<cousin_luigi> lordievader: uh oh, as in it didn't work earlier but now it does...my my
<cousin_luigi> :)
<cousin_luigi> all is well, thxkbai
<vbgunz> anyone here know what's happening with Kate in regards to a backslash coming out as a W strikethrough?
<lordievader> !pm | elmer_
<ubottu> elmer_: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice.
<mixim> Hi does anybody know release date of 14.10 ? Is kernel 3.17 planned therefore ?
<tsimpson> mixim: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UtopicUnicorn/ReleaseSchedule
<mixim> thx mr/s simpson
 * RedDeath Back
<zxq9> Hrm. When I let a website dictate its own font I get missing glyph symbols (or wrong glyphs), but when I force the font set things display correctly. This is only on Ubuntu, though. Any ideas?
<Tj__> Bout to download an image. Need advise. 32 or 64 Bit. It's going on 64Bit capable Hardware?
<tsimpson> grab the  64bit version then
<valorie> either will work, tj
<zxq9> Tj__: 64 should also permit multi-lib, meaning you should be able to run both with 64, but only 32 if you do 32b
<Tj__> Thank Will go with 64:)
<zxq9> (Which can be annoying if you work on certain projects...)
<valorie> for the above reasons, I always go 64 as well
<Tj__> Does the 1gig iso burn to usb as well if unetbootin is used
<zxq9> Tj__: Not sure -- I've always done local image or network installations.
<zxq9> Someone around here probably knows, though. That sort of stuff is probably somewhere in the install docs, too.
<Tj__> Also is there a wifi card driver in the install iso for an intel 7260ac wifi card? if not I will have to work around
<dolomite> hi, every time I boot up the machine on 14.04 my HDD is being accessed non-stop (according to the HDD light on the front) for the first ~15 minutes. This causes some very slow computing during this time. Is there some indexing or other process I'm not aware of?
<valorie> dolomite: try running `top` or `htop` in the konsole and see?
<dolomite> nothing out of the ordinary
<dolomite> is there a way to monitor data transfer to HDD?
<dolomite> I never observed this issue prior to 14.04
<tsimpson> I use iotop to see what's doing I/O
<dolomite> perfect
<dolomite> I think that's what I needed. I will run it next time
<cjwelborn> Quiet here, so let me tell you about something stupid I did. For months I wondered why Synaptic looked so ugly. Never investigated it, just lived with it. I even thought about tweaking the code to make it look better, but never did anything. Investigated yesterday. It's GTK themed! My desktop and windows are themed and highly customized. So why is Synaptic stuck in the 90's? Well, like I said.. MY desktop is themed. Not root's. :) Copied some
<cjwelborn>  files over, ran systemsettings as root, and there you go. Lived with it for months thinking that the Synaptic developers were doing something wrong. It took 2 minutes to fix. Always investigate.
<TheFakeazneD525> cjwelborn: sudo apt-get install muon -y
<TheFakeazneD525> muon is a better version of synaptic made for KDE
<TheFakeazneD525> and, doesn't lock up dpkg every time it's run
<dolomite> "better"
<dolomite> :)
<valorie> synaptic isn't being actively developed, unless something has changed recently
<valorie> muon IS being actively developed
<dolomite> it's gotten quite a bit better no doubt
<cjwelborn> TheFakeazneD525: Thanks, I do know about muon. I actually don't like it very much. I use it sometimes because it's kinda integrated with KDE, but it hides a little bit of information that Synaptic doesn't. Maybe there's just a setting I don't know about.
<valorie> muon package, not muon discover, which is more like ubuntu software center
<TheFakeazneD525> so valorie, SystemD confirmed for 15.04 or just a rumour
<cjwelborn> Oh i see. KDE was running Muon discover. That's what I don't like. Looking at Muon Package Manager, it actually looks ok.
<TheFakeazneD525> cjwelborn: :P
<TheFakeazneD525> the naming is a tiny bit confusing...
<valorie> oh, Mark Shuttleworth announced adoption, so it is not a rumor
<valorie> timing, I don't recall
<TheFakeazneD525> hmm, because someone who claims to work with Canonical on ubuntu touch, or something like that, said it was probably going to show up by V
<TheFakeazneD525> hyperair was his nick
<valorie> http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1316
<TheFakeazneD525> PID EINS! :D
<valorie> so he leaves timing up to the Technical Board
<valorie> TheFakeazneD525: probably the techboard mail list is the best place to follow that discussion
<TheFakeazneD525> ah ok
<TheFakeazneD525> thanks!
#kubuntu 2014-09-18
<joh6nn> using kubuntu 14.04, my screensaver always locks, even if i set screen locker type to screensaver, and uncheck "require password"
<joh6nn> i don't see a way to set it to not lock the screen
<joh6nn> i found a KDE bug report for this from 4.10, but it says that it was fixed in 2013: https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=310871
<ubottu> KDE bug 310871 in locker-qml "Screen always locks (requires password) even if not supposed to" [Major,Resolved: fixed]
<joh6nn> is anyone else seeing this behavior, or am i just doing something wrong?
<mark__> hi
<mark__> are there other rooms?
<TheFakeazneD525> mark__: uh... I guess
<TheFakeazneD525> what do you have in mind mark
<TheFakeazneD525> er, mark__
<Unit193> !alis
<ubottu> alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" . For more help or questions relating to alis, please join #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<mark__> ok i give up
<dolomite> ok
<LogicalDash> Sometimes when I have to change the resolution, like for certain games, it causes fonts to go blurry when I switch back to my full screen resolution. Pretty sure this is to do with desktop effects since the fonts clear up when I suspend desktop effects.
<LogicalDash> Is there a way to prevent this? Or at least make it stop without disabling desktop effects altogether?
<abnemo> hello. is anybody there?
<valorie> !ask | aboudreault
<ubottu> aboudreault: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<shannon> hello
<lordievader> Good morning.
<TheFakeazneD525> guten morgen :}
<lordievader> Hey TheFakeazneD525, how are you?
<TheFakeazneD525> I'm good, you?
<lordievader> Haven't had my first coffee yet.
 * TheFakeazneD525 slides lordievader a coffee
<lordievader> Thanks :)
<alvin> Is it me, or is plasma5 (14.10 beta) missing a GUI printer configuration?
<BluesKaj> Hi all
<alvin> Good afternoon. (Well, here it's afternoon)
<alvin> and another session with Plasma5. Bending it to my will.
<alvin> We've yet to see who is strongest.
<lordievader> alvin: You are, and if not.. sudo ;)
<alvin> lol
<alvin> "I am root"
<lordievader> alvin: That's bad practice ;)
<alvin> I know. But somebody has to be
<alvin> By the way, plasma5 will not be offered as the default choice for 14.10 I suppose?
<BluesKaj> 5 still needs a lot of work so i doubt it
<alvin> That's good. It would be too soon.
<alvin> Hmm, I files this bug 1282531 in february, but it has not received any attention. Should this be filed in Debian instead? (Speedcrunch used to be included in Kubuntu by default if I remember correctly)
<ubottu> bug 1282531 in speedcrunch (Ubuntu) "Please update SpeedCrunch to 0.11" [Wishlist,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1282531
<floown> hello
<floown> I have installed Moblock (Peerguardian) but Chokoq is bloqued
<floown> I have add :  twitter:199.16.156.102 in /etc/pgl/allow.p2p
<floown> I have restart de daemon, but my timeline is not read
<floown> What's wrong?
<alvin> floown: I've never used Moblock. That said, you probably have to allow the Twitter API. Do you know where Choqok connects?
<alvin> host twitter.com points to 4 addresses.
<floown> Ah ok!
<floown> what's the ip please?
<floown> Have do a ping
<alvin> Just type this in your terminal: host twitter.com
<floown> ok
<alvin> floown: According to wireshark, Choqok connects to api.twitter.com, so use the addresses from host api.twitter.com and you'll be fine.
<floown> alvin: thx a lot, it works with the right servers
<alvin> :-)
<ik_> hi ¡¡
<lordievader> o/
<SonikkuAmerica> \o
<ik_> mmmmm ...
<lordievader> Such randomness...
<xiex> admin
<rberg_> I messed up big time.. can anybody tell me what the kubuntu default font is in kate?
<rberg_> I accidentally changed it :( I was looking at m+ so I could put it in the konsole config manually
<BluesKaj> rberg_, it's set in system settings>app appearance>fonts , but usually the ubuntu font is default if no changes were made
<rberg_> ubuntu medium looks ok.. thanks.. but I dont think that is what it was
<BluesKaj> rberg_, changes in system settings fonts is global for the user, but not as user with root permissions
<jinksies> rberg_: I think the default is not medium but regular
<jinksies> size 9
<rberg_> I should also note I changed the font in kate only.. I think the system monospace font looks like what I want
<rberg_> ahh yeah when I do kdesudo kate its using monospace
<BluesKaj> you can make it global with root permissions by running kdesudo systemsettings in krunner then adjusting the fonts
<DaHoC> Hi everyone, I want to install kubuntu on my new machine, the core should go on the SSD and the /home, /tmp, /swap should go to the normal HDD. Is it ok to put symlinks for these from the SSD to HDD or do I need separate partitions on the HDD for each of /home, /var, /tmp, /swap, etc.?
<lordievader> DaHoC: Make the folders on the ssd and set the mount point of those partitions (that reside on the HDD) to those folders.
<DaHoC> lordievader: Thanks, I did not find this in any tutorial but this seems logical to me. To be certain, write operations to e.g. /home then would affect only the normal HDD and not the SSD?
 * BluesKaj_ wonders why so many partitions
<DaHoC> BluesKaj_: How else to go about it? I only see these 2 options?
<lordievader> DaHoC: Jup. Perhaps you should read up on partitions/mounting.
<lordievader> DaHoC: BluesKaj_ is right though, you don't need a separate partition for all those folders. Unless you want a really specific setup ;)
<DaHoC> lordievader: Ok, how to do it in detail is pretty clear to me.. I just wanted to make sure I have the correct understanding because I did not find it in any tutorial. How can I use a single partition for all these folders then?
<lordievader> DaHoC: You can suffice with one partition /. However I can understand that you only want some of the system on the SSD and the rest on the HDD.
<DaHoC> lordievader: Yes I agree, I read that it is suggested to put write-intensive paths (like /tmp, /var, /home) out of the SSD and onto the HDD.
<lordievader> DaHoC: I can understand that. Then you do have to make multiple partitions.
<DaHoC> Why does the symlinks approach not work then? It would avoid write operations on the SSD as well, right?
<BluesKaj_> writing to ssds isn't as damaging as rumors say, most new ssds are very resilient now
<DaHoC> BluesKaj_: lordievader: So you basically suggest installing the whole Linux onto the SSD?
<BluesKaj_> DaHoC, the / on the ssd and /home and swap on the hdd, perhaps ...what do you think lordievader?
<DaHoC> BluesKaj_, lordievader: Thank you, that is also an easy way/compromise without many partitions :-)
<BluesKaj_> DaHoC, yes one of the knowledgable guys over at #linux suggested that arrangement as well
<BluesKaj_> makes for a faster pc apparently, DaHoC
<DaHoC> BluesKaj_: ok, thanks :-)
<Guest24243> hi
<BluesKaj_> hi
<Guest24243> i just installed kubuntu on this acer aspire v3 111p, but when rebooting, it tells me there is no bootable device
<Guest24243> missing grub install_
<Guest24243> that should have been a question mark, i suffer form english keyboard layout by mistake...
<BluesKaj_> Guest24243, did you install in UEFI mode ?
<lordievader> DaHoC: I'd put /tmp also on the hdd or even better in a tmpfs.
<Guest24243> BluesKaj_: i don't know, the device is running in uefi mode,but the installer didn't tell me as far as I noticed
<Guest24243> i'm running in the live iso right now
<BluesKaj_> ok , try sudo grub-install /dev/sda
<Guest24243> i don't know the root password
<BluesKaj_> it doesn't matter from the live cd
<BluesKaj_> assuming the mbr or equivalent  is on sda of course
<Guest24243> grub-install: error: failed to get canonical path of `/cow'
<BluesKaj_> damn gpt
<BluesKaj_> are you dual booting windows and kubuntu ?
<BluesKaj_> Guest24243, ^
<Guest24243> BluesKaj_: i try my best to wipe widows
<Guest24243> windows, and i can not make smileys using english keyboard...
<BluesKaj_> Guest24243, use gparted live-media, it's the best for cleaning out windows partitions
<Guest24243> BluesKaj_: i deleted the windows filesystem, and created a 64G partition for / and the rest for /home
<Guest24243> maybe it is just missing a boot flag
<BluesKaj_> Guest24243, 64G for / is a bit large, 16G is plenty
<BluesKaj_> also 1.5x your RAM for a swap aprtition if you have under 4GRAM
<BluesKaj_> swap partition that is
<Guest24243> i made a 8g swap, which should be plenty
<Guest24243> 4g ram
<Guest24243> maybe i should start over...
<BluesKaj_> Guest24243, yup, that's fine if you can spare the space
<Guest24243> fdisk tells me sda have only /sda1, but in dolphin, there is both partitions
<Guest24243> iwould mostly like to make the whole thing boot!
<BluesKaj_> yes fdisk only gives numbered partitions
<lordievader> Guest24243: Gpt disk?
<Guest24243> gparted does not appear to be intstalled
<Guest24243> how can i know?
<Guest24243> i used the "manual" option of the installer
<BluesKaj_> gparted is a small OS that is burned to a cd or created on usb
<lordievader> Guest24243: fdisk doesn't support gpt, that could explain why you only see one partition. gdisk is a version of fdisk with gpt support.
<Guest24243> i try gdisk :)
<lordievader> BluesKaj_: What?
<Guest24243> gdisk sees all my partitions
<lordievader> BluesKaj_: gparted is a gui around parted.
<BluesKaj_> it runs as a live cd OS tho with terminal access etc
<BluesKaj_> lordievader,^
<Guest24243> how to install grub?
<lordievader> BluesKaj_: You are talking about the gparted live cd http://gparted.org/livecd.php
<BluesKaj_> Guest24243, ubiquity will install grub when you install kubuntu
<lordievader> Guest24243: "sudo grub-install /dev/<hard-disk-in-question>" didn't work?
<BluesKaj_> yes , lordievader , that's what I suggested to Guest24243 earlier
<Guest24243> BluesKaj_: appearently id didn't, but maybe i just have to retry...
<Guest24243> lordievader: nope, it complains about "not being able to get cannonical path of /cow"
<TheFakeazneD525> lordievader: but why not KDE Partitionmangler tho
<lordievader> Guest24243: Make  sure you have /boot mounted and point the grub installer to that directory.
<BluesKaj_> Guest24243, have you repartitoned the installation ?
<Guest24243> no
<BluesKaj_> ok
<Guest24243> the installer seemed to want to make one big partition. I want / to be on a different partition than /home, to be able to reinstall properly
<lordievader> Guest24243: You could chroot into your install and install grub from there.
<Guest24243> where in the process does the kubuntu installer install grub? it appearently halted after asking me to reboot - maybe i should have been patient at that point?
<BluesKaj_> usually right at the finish
<Guest24243> ok, thanks a lot - i will just redo the install and make / a bit smaller :)
<BluesKaj_> best to prepartition your drive with gparted before installing then use manual partitioning to set the mountpoints for / and /home \
<BluesKaj_> during the install procedure
<lordievader> BluesKaj_: What's wrong with the partitioner on the live-cd?
<TheFakeazneD525> ^
<TheFakeazneD525> KDE Partition Manager exists :c
<TheFakeazneD525> why not that
<BluesKaj_> not as many options
<lordievader> BluesKaj_: Options such as? (I agree it isn't as flexible as I'd like to see, but for basic things it does the job)
<BluesKaj_> setting the / and /home sizes and the mountpoints
<BluesKaj_> but I must admit I haven't used ubiquity to partition any drives in many yrs
<Guest24243> it seemed to work fine, my only problem appears to be that grub is not installed
<lordievader> BluesKaj_: As long as you don't want encryption/lvm it is quite capable of doing those things.
<Guest24243> i just retry :-)
<Guest24243> i'll come back in a while, hopefully from an installed system :)
<BluesKaj_> lordievader, I always preferred to use gparted before installing an OS, found it easier that's all
<lordievader> BluesKaj_: Ofcourse your choice, was just wondering why you recommended gparted over the live-cd partitioner.
<BluesKaj_> lordievader, maybe ubiquity is better at partitioning than it used to be
<andersl> hello again
<andersl> i still can not get a working install
<andersl> no bootable device
<andersl> can the live iso be used to start a os on the system?
<andersl> i was guest<some number> before
<andersl> no konqueror package?! :$
<lordievader> andersl: Same error when installing grub?
<andersl> lordievader: i read, and find the --boot-directory option to grub-install... :)
<andersl> i get errors
<lordievader> andersl: Okay, I get the feeling that will not solve your problems... actually.
<lordievader> andersl: The same or different?
<andersl> grub-install: warning: this GPT partition label contains no BIOS Boot Partition; embedding won't be possible.
<lordievader> andersl: Ah, that is usefull. The first partition should be a BIOS boot partition.
<andersl> grub-install: warning: Embedding is not possible.  GRUB can only be installed in this setup by using blocklists.  However, blocklists are UNRELIABLE and their use is discouraged..
<andersl> grub-install: error
<andersl> so i need to reinstall AGAIN???
<andersl> your installer is no fun:\
<TJ-> andersl: Is the system UEFI? If so, it's started in CSM legacy mode and therefore 'grub-pc' needs a ~ 1MB partition to install core.img to
<lordievader> andersl: https://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/handbook-amd64.xml?part=1&chap=4#doc_chap3 explains how to make a bios partition.
<andersl> TJ-: the system is uefi, but i do not understand the rest
<TJ-> andersl: The installers will boot in UEFI *or* Legacy BIOS mode, and that decision is made by the motherboard firmware and you, the user, selecting the boot method via the boot device menu, usually
<andersl> the system is in uefi mode, i expected the installer to handle that gracefully
<andersl> is it possible to install kubuntu on uefi system?
<TJ-> andersl: Some mobo UEFI firmware makes it difficult to differentiate the UEFI and Legacy boot options - usually there will be 2 almost identical entries for the boot device in the boot menu, one for UEFI and the other for Legacy. There is no standard naming to help users though, so you have to try it and see, sometimes
<andersl> it is very easy to see here, there is "uefi" or "legacy"
<andersl> but the installer appearently fails to ensure this is done correctly
<TJ-> andersl: E.g. I've had something clear like "UEFI: USB mass storage" and "BIOS: USB mass storage" but I've also had "USB Mass Storage" and "IDE USB mass storage" - the latter indicating BIOS/Legacy mode boot
<andersl> TJ-: you had those where?
<TJ-> andersl: It isn't the installers job - it can only work with the mode the motherboard firmware starts the system in
<TJ-> andersl: In the UEFI boot device menu of 2 different systems; the first was easy to understand, the second was try-it-and-see
<andersl> ... which is uefi.secure boot is of. but how do i get a system that can boot?
<andersl> it seems to be the partition table? Do I need to manually create a partition for grub?
<TJ-> andersl: If the system starts in UEFI mode the installer will know and will use "grub-efi" package to install the grubx64.efi EFI boot loader into the EFI system partition
<andersl> then why doesn't my system boot?
<TJ-> andersl: But when the system is started in Legacy/BIOS mode the installer will have to use "grub-pc" which can only install the Legacy BIOS boot code (MBR sector + core.img in a boot-partition for GPT)
<andersl> i am in uefi mode
<TJ-> andersl: What device are you installing from? USB or DVD?
<andersl> usb
<TJ-> andersl: OK. When the system starts you can press a key to get a boot device menu, yes?
<andersl> TJ-: yes
<TJ-> andersl: If the USB device is bootable in both UEFI and BIOS modes, that device should have 2 entries in the boot device menu. I've found sometimes I need to cause the menu to scroll down to find other modes  (and that no scroll-bar is displayed to indicate there are other boot options off-screen)
<andersl> TJ-: and?
<TJ-> andersl: So, to ensure the OS starts in UEFI mode the correct one of the two boot options is required, and as I said, it's not possible to know ahead of time how the firmware will describe the modes in the menu.
<TJ-> andersl: Here's an illustrated guide, in case it helps makes the process clearer: https://iam.tj/kb/pc/boot/
<andersl> appearently, the special grub partition is missing from my harddisk
<andersl> is therea way to create that?
<TJ-> andersl: You're happy for the system to boot in Legacy/BIOS mode?
<TJ-> andersl: I thought from what you said earlier you wanted it to boot in UEFI mode
<andersl> i do, are those mutually exclusive?
<TJ-> andersl: You'll need to ensure the Live ISO/Installer boots in UEFI mode and repair the installed system by removing "grub-pc" and installing "grub-efi"
<TJ-> andersl: Or else reinstall after ensuring the system boots the installer in UEFI mode
<andersl> i have to reboot it and check the boot menu?
<TJ-> andersl: The system boot device menu, yes .. or you could disable CSM Legacy mode in the firmware setup screens so it *can't* start the OS in Legacy mode.
<andersl> appearently, my usb stick is NOT booted in uefi mode. But I do NOT understand why. The BIOS is in uefi mode.
<andersl> is there another functional way to install kubuntu?
<TJ-> andersl: Hmmm, I'm about to try and reproduce your scenario here. How did you write the ISO to the USB mass storage device?
<andersl> TJ-: using something odd imagewriter on windows xp. maybe i should download it here and use dd...
<andersl> in the meantime, can I install digikam in the live image and use it? I have some images to deliver...
<TJ-> andersl: You could; or if you can wait until my Kubuntu ISO download is done, I can confirm it *should* work for you before you tear your hair out :)
<TJ-> andersl: provided there's enough RAM, yes
<andersl> TJ-: I'll wait, while trying digikam
<andersl>  if it is not getting too late, i feel stressed and sad
<TJ-> andersl: I can imagine; many system and motherboard manufacturers have made rather a mess of their UEFI deployments, we see this kind of issue very frequently.
<TJ-> andersl: It was the rush to ensure they could use the "Certified for Windows 8" Microsoft marketing materials
<andersl> TJ-: several users have reported installing ubuntu and mint linux on this device without problems.
<andersl> it is sold with linux on it in germany
<TJ-> andersl: Well I am assuming the Kubuntu installer is using the same base as the Ubuntu one, therefore it should be able to boot in UEFI or BIOS mode. I'll test it in a VM in a few moments, just got to brew some tea
<andersl> TJ-: highly appreciated!:)
<TJ-> andersl: Kubuntu ISO will boot in UEFI mode, if the system starts it in that mode
<TJ-> andersl: It'll first show a regular GRUB menu with "Start Ubuntu", "OEM install (for manufacturers)", and "Check disk for defects"
<andersl> TJ-: I have that menu as well
<TJ-> andersl: This one? https://iam.tj/projects/misc/kubuntu-ISO-uefi-boot.png
<andersl> my only problem is that after the install, does not boot, system says "no bootable device"
<andersl> exactly
<andersl> i do not know when I will find time to fight this again...
<TJ-> andersl: OK., well that's good. Does the disk it is installed to contain data that has to be kept, or is the installer able to over-write the disk?
<andersl> so far, the installer overwrites the disk. I
<andersl> 'm downloading images to a usb hdd...
<TJ-> andersl: OK, so it will do two very important things: 1) create a GUID Partition Table, and in that a FAT32 EFI System Partition
<andersl> TJ-: how can i see if that has happened?
<TJ-> andersl: It'll also install the "grub-efi" package, which will be used to install the GRUB EFI boot loader in the EFI SP - the reference you made much earlier about GRUB complaining about a missing BIOS boot partition only occurs if the system is in BIOS mode -
<TJ-> andersl: I'm doing a test install into a VM image now just to be sure it happens as it should
<andersl> i don't appear to have a grub-efi command
<TJ-> andersl: No, it's not a command  - it is a package that is installed which contains the correct dependencies to have all the correct EFI tools instead of BIOS tools
<andersl> i think the EFI partition is missing here
<andersl> maybe it should be created by hand if I use manual partitioning?
<TJ-> andersl: "gdisk -l /dev/sda" will list GPT of  a device
<TJ-> andersl: Yes, it should
<TJ-> andersl: Did you use manual partitioning?
<andersl> there is my mistake then
<andersl> yes, because the auto just would create one huge partition
<andersl> I need /home to be separate, to feel safe :)
<TJ-> andersl: It'd actually create 2: the ESP and another .... I'd recommend using LVM though, since you can then (re)allocate space in the volume group and use multiple Logical Volumes, for things like /home/, /var/, and whatever else you need
<andersl> guided LVMmode in the installer?
<TJ-> andersl: ha! installer ran out of memory in the VM - I gave it 1GB, should have been enough !
<andersl> :\
<TJ-> andersl: I'd hope it's intelligent enough but it might need Manual override :)
<andersl> i try that next time , likely tomorrow - I need to make a few photos, and then go to bed...
<TJ-> I'll test it in the VM, if I find anything unexpected I'll leave you a Memo on here
<andersl> thanks :)
<TJ-> andersl: I'm trying the "Guided - use entire disk and set up LVM"
<andersl> that is what Ithought I'd do
<TJ-> andersl: I started it from the "Try Kubuntu" desktop so that when the installer is finished I can use the live environment to check it, and to reassign space in the VG to add a /home/ LV
<andersl> i installed from the live system last time
<TJ-> andersl: That would make it impossible to change the VG allocation before the reboot. I'd recommend the "Try Kubuntu" approach
<andersl> guided whole disk + LVM just creates one giga partition :\
<TJ-> andersl: funny you should pop up - I've just completed the guide of how to create the /home/ :  http://iam.tj/projects/misc/kubuntu-installer-LVM-separate-home.sh
<andersl> hm, i try manually again, without lvm. Next time, maybe.
<andersl> Do you know if I can find a konqueror package for kubuntu somewhere?
<TJ-> andersl: It's simple to shrink the root file-system so you can add an LV for /home/
<andersl> but why?
<TJ-> andersl: Because as I said earlier, the Guided install allocates the entire disk to the root file-system.
<andersl> Ok, I can appreciate that :)
<TJ-> andersl: The alternative is to do it all through manual partitioning, of course, but its easy to miss a step that way
<andersl> I hope i didnt miss a step this time...
<TJ-> andersl: The script I wrote is the exact commands; with comments for each step. Use it as a check on what you want to do
<andersl> i try to find a way to save it to a safe place...
<TJ-> andersl: I won't remove it from my server, so you can always return to it
<andersl> so, now I am in the installed system :-))
<andersl> adding the EFI partition was the missing thing'
<andersl> I appear to be running kde 4.13.3 or so, is there a way to get 4.14 without ending up in a package hell?
<valorie> andersl: http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-sc-4.14
<valorie> that is a devel provided PPA and very reliable in my experience
<valorie> I'm using 4.14 without incident
<andersl> valorie: thanks :) will adding this mean an update will be offered on my system?
<TheFakeazneD525> andersl: yeah
<TheFakeazneD525> run apt-get update and then run an upgrade
<TheFakeazneD525> I like muon update manager :)
<andersl> ok, thanks
<andersl> tomorrow, i have to get some sleep. You have been very helpful in her! :)
<valorie> andersl: that's why we're here!
<TheFakeazneD525> valorie: so are we backed fully by Blue Sys, or partially by both Canonical and Blue?
#kubuntu 2014-09-19
<ninanina> Hello. I was trying the new kde5 build but strangely when I get to the KDE Welcome screen and choose Try Kubuntu Plasma 5, it reloads the Welcome screen so I'm stuck there. Is it just me?
<valorie> TheFakeazneD525: depends on what you mean by "backed"
<TheFakeazneD525> financially
<valorie> most of our infra is still on ubuntu servers/lauchpad etc.
<valorie> Canonical no longer pays for any kubuntu development
<valorie> or offers paid support
<TheFakeazneD525> :c
<valorie> Blue system employs quite a few devels for kubuntu and KDE
<valorie> http://kubuntu.emerge-open.com/buy for paid support
<valorie> otoh the Ubuntu donors paid my way to Akademy in Brno, CZ along with quite a few others
<valorie> flights alone from Seattle <> Vienna were about $1k
<TheFakeazneD525> hopefully the *buntus don't split from the main Ubuntu due to canonical meddling
<valorie> so not cheap
<valorie> can we take this to #kubuntu-offtopic ?
<tekkbuzz> If anyone can help, I need to know how to get a menu back up. What I did was: right clicked the desktop, then ▶ Default Desktop Settings then ▶ Mouse actions then ▶ Right-Button and selected Application Launcher, but now I wish to switch back to default. I can't get back to that menu now. Can anyone help? thanks in advance.
<tekkbuzz> It looked like this: http://www.staerk.de/thorsten/Kde-contextmenu
<valorie> tekkbuzz: use alt+f2 and type systemsettings
<valorie> you should be able to get to your default desktop settings from there
<tekkbuzz> valorie: I went to system settings but can't find that menu in there anywhere.
<valorie> tekkbuzz: did you install it like that, from a zip file?
<valorie> or from packages
<tekkbuzz> nope, just used the default menu.
<tekkbuzz> didn't install anything.
<valorie> so you right-clicked on the desktop and got roughly that menu, but now can't get that same menu back?
<valorie> my right-click menu looks very different than that
<tekkbuzz> you got to select desktop settings first.
<tekkbuzz> to get to that.
<valorie> tekkbuzz: which version of kubuntu are you running?
<valorie> desktop settings isn't in my context menu on the desktop
<valorie> folder settings is, perhaps because I'm using folder view (without folders)
<tekkbuzz> latest LTS I think it's Trusty?
<valorie> ah, there it is
<tekkbuzz> good you found it.
<valorie> and you no longer can choose Standard Menu?
<tekkbuzz> nope, there is no longer an option on the bottom, just the app menu launcher.
<valorie> ok, I've changed to that
<valorie> I think you've found a bug, because I get Kdialog: http://paste.kde.org/pwopazlnz
<valorie> when I select input method
<tekkbuzz> hope you don't get stuck like me.
<valorie> I believe I am
<valorie> filing a bug....
<tekkbuzz> got to be an rc file somewhere or something, but Im not a programmer.
<tekkbuzz> err, not a real one. lol.
<tekkbuzz> thanks for helping, sorry you got stuck too.
<valorie> the kdialog says that restarting x will help, but I'm not so sure about that
<valorie> rc files are just text, found in ~/.kde
<tekkbuzz> yeah, I spent a bit of time trying to find it already, without success.
<tekkbuzz> must be something to bring that menu back up though?
<valorie> could be kdedrc
<valorie> in ~/.kde/share/config
<tekkbuzz> I'll have a look
<tekkbuzz> not much there, but it says [Module-appmenu]   autoload=false
<tekkbuzz> I was looking in plasma-desktoprc
<valorie> mine says the same
<tekkbuzz> err, no I was looking at: plasma-desktop-appletsrc
<valorie> this isn't an applet, I don't think
<tekkbuzz> yeah but I just seen some applet launcher bits in there.
<lordievader> Good morning.
<tekkbuzz> valorie: you here?
<valorie> yes, still here
<tekkbuzz> I posted solution on wrong channel #kde
<valorie> I can't figure out where to file a bug
<valorie> but I guess against plasma-applets
<tekkbuzz> sure is a bug, it bugged me for hours.
<valorie> not many people still working on plasma for kde4 though
<valorie> all the effort is in plasma 5
<valorie> I'll file a bug anyway
<tekkbuzz> yeah, I know, but it is still the latest LTS.
<sysop3> hi
<sysop3> I set my resoution too high for my monitor what file can I edit to change the resolution.
<sysop3> xorg.conf is no longer being used I am not sure where to change it.
<lordievader> sysop3: You can change it with the xrandr utility.
<sysop3> how?  xrandr wont run on the command line unless I am in a x terminal
<sysop3> where is the file so I can just edit that?
<sysop3> displayconfigrc is also no longer in use.
<sysop3> so where can I find the settings?
<lordievader> sysop3: Login to KDE, open a terminal either there or in a tty and run "export DISPLAY=:0" then you can use xrandr.
<sysop3> I cant see kde
<sysop3> the resolutin is set to high
<lordievader> sysop3: Doesn't matter.
<sysop3> but what file is the settings in now?
<lordievader> No idea. But ^ works...
<sysop3> ok but why does kde keep changing the file where the settings are stored?
<sysop3> does anyone else know where the settings are stored?
<TJ-> sysop2: The X server dynamically configures the displays in the absence of "/etc/X11/xorg.conf", but if there is such a file it will use it
<sysop3> so when I go into system settings and change the resolution it does not save it anywhere?
<TJ-> sysop2: See "/var/log/Xorg.0.log" for what the X server and drivers are configuring the system as and what modes the monitor is telling the server it supports (via EDID)
<sysop3> but that does not tell me where kde saves the settings?
<sysop3> what happened to displayconfigrc ?
<TJ-> sysop2: Under the users's local ~/.config/ and/or ~/.kde/
<sysop3> yes but there are lots of files in there, which one?
<sysop3> OK here is my question "what file name does KDE save the display settings into?" can anyone answer that?
<jason__> :)
<Ironcore> lol
<sysop2> yea its pretty laughable I cant get a simple asnwer to a simple question.
<Ironcore> Hahahaaaa
<sysop2> can you answer it?
<Ironcore> nope
<sysop2> the shut the fuck up
<Ironcore> :D
<lordievader> sysop2: Watch your language please.
<lordievader> This is a family friendly channel.
<Ironcore> Otherwise the lord will come... ;)
<Ironcore> Thanks
<sysop2> ok. but how about an information friendly channel?
<lordievader> sysop2: Its in ~/.kde/share/config/krandrrc
<sysop2> thank you.
<sysop2> that file doesnt exit in 14.04
<lordievader> ...
<lordievader> Guess it is a leftover then, let me dig a little deeper.
<sysop2> thanks again. sorry I was little frustrated.
<lordievader> sysop2: Then it is likely somewhere in ~/.kde/share/apps/kscreen
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<sysop2> I think thats it. there is a random named file in there containing what looks like some json with the diisplay settings.
<lordievader> Kscreen is what we use nowadays so I suppose it should be right ;)
<sysop2> whats weird is on my 13.10 box  there is a file in there and it has settings, but they are fake.
<sysop2> but on my 14.04 box iit shows what look like are the real settings.
<lordievader> sysop2: That one likely doesn't use kscreen.
<lordievader> The switch to kscreen is relatively recent.
<sysop2> ahh. ok thanks.
<sysop2> one last question lordievader how di d you find that out?
<sysop2> I gogoled around forever and couldnt find it.
<lordievader> sysop2: Looking around in the obvious places ;)
<sysop2> enlighten me because they are not ovvious to me. is there a page somewhere that has this sort of info or did you dig through the code?
<sysop2> weird I guess they dont mind cloning anymore, I had opened two clients on accident.  used to one of them would get kicked.
<lordievader> sysop2: Look around in ~/.kde/share/conf or ~/.kde/share/apps ;)
<sysop2> is that file we were talking about not the right one?  or are you just saying in gerneral? I tried greping for what I tought was the resolution but I was wrong thats why I could never find the file.
<sysop2> thought I mean.
<lordievader> sysop2: You asked me how I found it, ^ is my answer.
<sysop2> ah ok.
<fuorviatos> using Kubuntu with kde 13.3 I have no hibernate button as upower deamon shows the laptop doesn't provide that but it did with unity. What may be the problem?
<Tm_T> fuorviatos: kde 13.3 ?
<BluesKaj> think he means 4.13.3
<fuorviatos> sorry, my bad - 4.13.3
<Tm_T> aaah now I understand
<fuorviatos> just before you ask - swap partition is set up
<BluesKaj> I guess my bad now means my mistake
<fuorviatos> BluesKaj: it does in english, indeed ;]
<BluesKaj> the english langauge is being pummeled by street so calle "cool talk"
<BluesKaj> so called
<fuorviatos> that's off-topic discussion I'm afraid ;] (besides; even "cool talk" is part of a language)
<fuorviatos> Do you have any idea why upower shows my laptop cannto hibernate while it normally does?
<fuorviatos> cannot*
<BluesKaj> it sucks fuorviatos,and it's not offtopic when the laguage is used improperly
<BluesKaj> \langauge that is :)
<BluesKaj> it's apet peeve of mine , I'm old and cranky
<fuorviatos> BluesKaj: Buddy, I've studied lingustics and even if I'm not an expert I do have a broader perspective than you. (get one - it is only language ;) )
<Tm_T> please move language discussion to more suitable channel (:
<fuorviatos> that's why I was saying
<BluesKaj> fuorviatos, if you can't find the hibernate button m, tru sudo pm-suspend in the cli
<Tm_T> fuorviatos: how large is the swap space compared to your RAM?
<BluesKaj> fuorviatos, tru=try
<fuorviatos> it works, thanks, but I'd like to understand why it is not present in my kubuntu?
<BluesKaj> fuorviatos, I'm not your "Buddy" , and someone who has studied linguistics should know better then to use "street talk"
<BluesKaj> fuorviatos, good question , the "button" you're looking for doesn't seem to exist
<fuorviatos> pm-suspend and hibernate both works
<fuorviatos> it does on some systems
<BluesKaj> fuorviatos, another thinhgdon't crosspost
<BluesKaj> !crosspost
<ubottu> Please don't ask the same question in multiple Ubuntu channels at the same time. Many helpers are in more than one channel and it's not fair to them or the other people seeking support.
<BluesKaj> better watch my spelling if I'm going to be a correction troll
<lordievader> fuorviatos: How much swap and ram do you have?
<fuorviatos> lordievader: 8GB
<lordievader> fuorviatos: Ram or swap?
<fuorviatos> both
<lordievader> Hmm okay.
<BluesKaj> then you should hibernate successfully
<fuorviatos> I do
<fuorviatos> gonna open it upstream for upower
<BluesKaj> fuorviatos, you can install the 'hjibernate" app from the repos
<BluesKaj> err hibernate
<BluesKaj> I see it in muon
<fuorviatos> BluesKaj: man are you a bot or smth?
<sysop2> an agent smith?
<BluesKaj> fuorviatos, smth?
<sysop2> lol
<BluesKaj> hehe
<fuorviatos> BluesKaj: what difference will it make to install it if the problems lays in another layer?
<fuorviatos> it is a bug indeed ---> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/upower/+bug/1296133
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1296133 in upower (Ubuntu) "Suspend and hibernate missing from KMenu and Power Management in System settings" [Medium,Confirmed]
<BluesKaj> fuorviatos, well, i guess you have your answer
<fuorviatos> I do but I'd reccomend you thinking before giving such sillis advices to users
<fuorviatos> silly*
<BluesKaj> fuorviatos, i just use pm-suspend, it's simple enough and effective
<fuorviatos> I mean this:  fuorviatos, you can install the 'hjibernate" app from the repos
<BluesKaj> i can't check every app that's available in the repos for bugs, that's up to the user who happens to be you
<fuorviatos> help appreciated but it was trolling rather than
<BluesKaj> fuorviatos, ^
<fuorviatos> end of topic
<lordievader> The bug is with KDE this time...
<BluesKaj> lordievader, nm , he's just p** ed because i corrected his poor english usage.
<lordievader> Actually you are both a bit grumpy. But lets drop this pointless discussion, or continue with a happier note.
<BluesKaj> yes, but my excuse is that i'm old and entitled to be grumpy sometimes :)
<fuorviatos> BluesKaj: what i think man is you don't know anything about computers but again, you're hanging around in a support channels. How possibly would you immagine that installing a software would solve my problem? I did tell you it was deamon-releated stuff when I mentioned upower, so cut the crap
<lordievader> BluesKaj, fuorviatos: Please drop it.
<fuorviatos> lordievader: you're right - sorry
<fuorviatos> back to the topics - this is a upower bug
<BluesKaj> fuorviatos, suggest you let launchpad know that the bug affects you too
 * fuorviatos is doing that
<rodolfojcj> hello everybody
<lordievader> o/
<rodolfojcj> I have only one computer in my house, with multiple accounts, one for me and one for each of my 3 brothers
<rodolfojcj> so we use "Switch user" feature of Kubuntu desktop
<SporkWitch> rodolfojcj: it's not twitter, you CAN form a complete question, with background, in one message (and it's MUCH easier to read that way ^^)
<rodolfojcj> I have noticed that if two desktop sessions are opened at the same time and later one of the users closes its session first, the other user is left with a high resources consumption
<rodolfojcj> kded4 process is left eating about 25% CPU resources (two core machine) and the overall RAM usage is about 1.2 GB (of 3.2 GB)
<rodolfojcj> this happens even if the user keeping his session opened has no applications opened
<rodolfojcj> the only workaround is to reboot, so an opened desktop session with no applications opened eats only 3% to 6% of CPU and about 0.6 GB of RAM
<rodolfojcj> do you know what could be the cause and a possible solution?
<harald> hello together, is it possible to get the sound notification working for evolution gnome app under kde?
<cjwelborn> I've been working on an installer application that can be dropped as a single file into any python project. Where can I get a list of the most common /bin, /home/user/bin, and application data directories? I know I am forgetting some.
<cjwelborn> Nevermind.
<cjwelborn> I found the XDG spec I was trying to remember.
<Walex2> cjwelborn: that's a very evil thing to do
<Walex2> harald: the KDE notifications protocol is I think KDE specific, but I amy be wrong, XDG sometimes standardizes those things.
<Walex2> harald: if you can get Evolution to run a script to do notification however it ought to be easy to do one with 'qdbus'
<Walex2> rodolfojcj: 'kded4' often gets stuck, as it does many odd things. It is fairly easy to restart it, without restarting the whole of KDE.
<Walex2> rodolfojcj: you can restart 'kded4' with 'qdbus' or kill it and run 'kwrapper5 kded4 &' and then use 'kcmshell4 kded' to start its subdaemons.
<Walex2> rodolfojcj: or you can use actually 'kcmshell4 kded' to stop and restart its subdaemons and often that's good enough.
<cjwelborn> Walex2: at least it has a 'installed_files.txt', auto-cleanup on failure, and installs itself along side the app (as a single file) for easy uninstallation.
<cjwelborn> I guess in a way I am being lazy, because I don't want to maintain a system package.
<Walex2> cjwelborn: but running two package maintenance systems in the same directories is still fraught with trouble.
<Walex2> cjwelborn: it will "mostly" work until it breaks :-)
<Walex2> cjwelborn: as to the "lazy" thing yes, because building ".deb" *well* is not entirely trivial, but that's because of all the details to prevent trouble from happening, things like declaring dependencies, incompatibilities, and various other checks.
<Walex2> but hey, Lennart Poettering wants to bring the joys of DLL hell to GNU/Linux, so anything goes nowadays
<TheFakeazneD525> only for GNOME :^)
<TheFakeazneD525> not based KDE
<Walex2> TheFakeazneD525: good point! :-)
<Walex2> TheFakeazneD525: please wait a moment for a legendary "this is how I think GNOME and KDE developers look like" article
<BluesKaj> started with pulseaudio, now we're going to be forced to use systemd
<Walex2> BluesKaj: "forced" is a bit strong -- GNOME users are "forced" to use 'systemd'. And between now and Kubuntu 16 many things can still happen.
<TheFakeazneD525> the only truly bad thing about SystemD
<TheFakeazneD525> is binary logs
<cjwelborn> Walex2: yeh. you're right. I am basically just making a smarter 'install.sh'. I have seen a lot of those that don't provide any method of removal, and sometimes you don't even know what they created.
<TheFakeazneD525> say, can't someone fork SystemD to remove binary logs
<TheFakeazneD525> maintain compatability with SystemD, but no binary logs
<BluesKaj> I don't understand why the ppl in the know don't stop this if it's as nonsensical as I've read
<Walex2> BluesKaj: I was talking a couple of says ago with a very skilled Debian Developer, and he was saying that he was at DebConf and several people were already running SystemD and it just works, so he does not see the problem.
<Walex2> BluesKaj: that saddened me a lot, because "it works"/"it does not work" is not the issue. MS-Windows works. MS-DOS worked too. Just very awkwardly.
<BluesKaj> Walex2, of course I haven't found many agruments in favour of systemd, except yours ...I know it works, but so does the DLL system in windows
<Walex2> BluesKaj: even DLL hell "works" after all. Then issue is how flexible and maintenable it is, and how well it fits withing a "building blocks" architecture.
<BluesKaj> lets hope sysemd doesn'r slow older <os
<Walex2> BluesKaj: indeed, MS-Windows works, it has a vast market share, and by expending enough effort its system administrators can make it do everything that GNU/Linux does. Just with a lots more effort, fragility and longer term maintainability issues.
<BluesKaj> OS/pcs like windows does
<Walex2> I use KDE because it has a certain architectucal cleanliness and modularity that gives me confidence about its longer term maintainability. Same for GNU/Linux.
<TheFakeazneD525> guys, push Kubuntu to those upset with Metro = profit
<Walex2> plus they are truly *free* software.
<TheFakeazneD525> hmm, we should make a kubuntu spin with PPAs for popular software...
<TheFakeazneD525> chrome, steam, etc
<Walex2> plus they are truly *free* software. and I would use even crappier systems if they were *freedom* software, because that is very important.
<cjwelborn> Walex2: Exactly why i like KDE. I can see they have an idea or goal in mind, and they are trying to stick to it.
<tsimpson> TheFakeazneD525: there are legal issues with that, which is why it's not done
<BluesKaj> kuibuntu 14.10 runs great on my 2008 vintage amd dual core cpu sysetm wit 3G ram vs W7 which is agonizingly slow when more then one app is open
<TheFakeazneD525> tsimpson: huh
<TheFakeazneD525> doesn't Netrunner ship with steam and flash installed?
<Walex2> cjwelborn: it is not just that KDE has an overall idea behind it, it is also mostly the right idea.
<Walex2> ezxcept for details like the config files being in ".ini" format (like SystemD!)
<Walex2> please wait for me to find the old article about imagined developer profiles
<TheFakeazneD525> KDE probably won't have SysD integration
<TheFakeazneD525> due to KDE portability
<TheFakeazneD525> windows, solaris, OSX, bsd
<tsimpson> TheFakeazneD525: this is what you have to comply with to distribute flash (without worry of Adobe filing a law suit) http://www.adobe.com/products/clients/all_dist_agreement.html
<tsimpson> chrome is a little different as it's mostly that it contains copyrighted material from google (as opposed to chromium)
<Walex2> this is a famous post, which the authors now says has become an exaggeration: https://github.com/paultag/fib.io/blob/master/notes/pages/kde-vs-gnome.md
<BluesKaj> Walex2, we already have several systemd libs, systemd and systemd-shim installed on 14.10..seems like 14.10 is gearing up for it
<Walex2> BluesKaj: yes it is, but it Ubuntu will only fully switch to SystemD in version 16. Hey even version is not fully 'upstart'ed yet anyhow.
<tsimpson> there is no fixed time for the translation to SystemD, other than "when the TB decide we're ready"
<rodolfojcj> ok Walex2. I took note of your recommendations so I can apply it the next time such situation arises. Thanks a lot!
<Walex2> tsimpson: and it will only happen on an LTS release really.
<tsimpson> Walex2: what makes you think that?
<Walex2> tsimpson: because Canonical sells LTS releases... the rest are beta tests for LTS.
<tsimpson> I don't think putting new infrastructure in an LTS without first testing it in non-LTS releases is a Good Idea™
<Walex2> tsimpson: sure, it will be beta tested before LTS 16. But it won't count. Major tech switches like Mir or Upstart or now SystemD can only happen in LTSes.
<|xk05|> there is no systemctl?
<tsimpson> I expect it to be tested and working in 15.x
<tsimpson> and that 16.04 will have it unless things go horribly wrong
<Walex2> tsimpson: sure. but Canonical won't *commit* to it until 16.04, they'd be mad otherwise. And we can always hope that things change in next 18 months.
<tsimpson> we're already committed to systemd
<Walex2> tsimpson: as you were committed to 'upstart' :-)
<tsimpson> even since debian decided it's going with systemd
<Unit193> 14.10 can already use it, though it isn't the default.
<tsimpson> canoncial wanted debian to go with upstart, debian went with systemd and so will ubuntu
<Walex2> tsimpson: I know I know...
<tsimpson> the transition is already ongoing
<tsimpson> I don't see why the first release to use systemd would be an LTS, seems silly to do that without a non-LTS release first
<|xk05|> ok, we dont have systemctl, BUT we do have /usr/bin/deb-systemd-helper
<Walex2> tsimpson: sure, but it only counts if it is an LTS. Because the people who pay for Canonical support only use LTS hopefully
<tsimpson> only counts if it's an LTS?
<tsimpson> it counts as soon as it's the default :)
<Walex2> tsimpson: once a tech is part of LTS then Canonical is committed to support it fopr 7 years. Otherwise they are not.
<Walex2> tsimpson: paying customers and all that :-)
<tsimpson> there's already a commitment from canonical that systemd is going to be PID 1, they really can't go back on that now
<Walex2> tsimpson: that's different from a commitment to paying customers who run an LTS for X years...
<Walex2> tsimpson: a plan and a support contract are different things.
<tsimpson> it's not really up to canonical either, the TB will decide when it happens
<BluesKaj> TB?
<tsimpson> Technical Board
<Walex2> tsimpson: for example I would expect Canonical to support 'upstart' until 2019 (IIRC)
<Walex2> BluesKaj: "TB" are the initials of "Mark Shuttleworth" as you can see :-)
<tsimpson> obviously, 14.04 is supported for 5 years
<tsimpson> most TB members are not Canonical employees
 * Walex2 is being slightly facetious
<BluesKaj> Technical Board seems like a rather broad title, is this the Canonical TB?
<BluesKaj> or some Linux group?
<Unit193> Neither, Ubuntu's.  Also, I believe this would all be more fitting in #kubuntu-offtopic, no?
<tsimpson> it's the Ubuntu team that decides the technical direction
<tsimpson> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TechnicalBoard
 * BluesKaj wonders when Kubuntu will decide to break off from the ubuntu core and decide it's own fate rather than being swept along by decisions that affect the OS without much consultation
<Walex2> BluesKaj: that's a crazy thought
<BluesKaj> crazy? somehow I don't think so, it's already split it's dev support to another company
<Walex2> BluesKaj: there are plenty of other KDE-oriented groups withing other distros: the Gentoo KDE team, the Debian KDE team, the openSUSE KDE team. Kubuntu is the Ubuntu KDE team in effect.
<Walex2> BluesKaj: it is a less comfortable relationship because most other distros are not committed to another desktop environment the way the official Ubuntu is.
<Walex2> BluesKaj: but it is not too different.
<BluesKaj> Walex2, I'm well aware of that, but the kubuntu development is no longer supported by canonical
<tsimpson> depends what you mean by that, Canonical do provide a lot of support in terms of infrastructure
<Walex2> BluesKaj: neither are the KDE packaging teams for Gentoo, Debian and a few others :-)
<BluesKaj> as i speculated earlier tho , how long before kubuntu changes it's name and goes it's own way
<tsimpson> we already had the debate about the name, turns out we like "Kubuntu" :)
<BluesKaj> :)
<alvin> Oh, I missed a systemd discussion. Well, I wasn't a great fan of Upstart, but at least it worked more or less in the latest releases. Systemd brings new and exciting ways to fail booting. Currently, on my machine (14.10) it's random
<alvin> Well, not entirely random. There's a pattern.
<lordievader> alvin: Utopic doesn't use systemd.
<alvin> boot, fail, boot, fail, boot, fail. 50% success
<alvin> It doesn't? Oh, well.
<alvin> I take back what I said about Upstart working more or less then.
<Unit193> alvin: It's optional in utopic, at least.  Not default.
<alvin> Imho, booting has been the weakest part of Kubuntu for the past 5 years.
<alvin> (Ubuntu too)
<alvin> I'm using Kubuntu for the KDE experience, but certainly not for the core Ubuntu.
<alvin> I had a dream before Debian started this systemd nonsense. Kubuntu'
<alvin> s KDE packaged on Debian. That would have been fantastic.
<alvin> Well, if systemd is optional in Kubuntu 14.10, I think I'll give that a shot next week. See if it solved the boot troubles.
<veqz> kubuntu's worked fine for me so far. never had a problem with booting
<veqz> 14.10 that is
<alvin> 10.04 was especially terrible in that regard while I can't complain about 14.04. Mountall was full of bugs. (NFS mounts could either halt the system or be mounted entirely random)
<alvin> I ditched Ubuntu server for FreeBSD. A very, very good decision. But I stayed on Kubuntu for my desktop.
<friti> I have used VLC for my phonon backend in 14.10 for a while now, and lately my audio just plain quits on me until my next relog. Going back to GStreamer for the moment, and see if this issue persists.
<alvin> Now that sounds familiar
<Papamatti> Hi
<Papamatti> Is it useful to  upgrade kde via the backports?
<Papamatti> Or does it break everything
<BluesKaj> Papamatti, depends which kubuntu version and kde version
<rkt> hi
<Papamatti> I'm using Kubuntu 14.04.1 with KDE 4.13.3
<BluesKaj> Papamatti, then you should be safe to upgrade
<Papamatti> BluesKaj: :-) Thank you for the quick anwer.
<BluesKaj> Papamatti, dist-upgrade
<Papamatti> BluesKaj: Ok
<alvin> Papamatti: There's a show stopper bug in Kmail, if you're using that with a Courier server. But otherwise it's mostly bugfixes.
<Papamatti> alvin: Thank you for the info, but I still use thunderbird for email. ;-)
<alvin> Go for it then. (Also, that bug will be fixed in the next version too.)
<BluesKaj> alvin, kmail has been buggy since 2009... it's never really been fixed for certain HW
<Papamatti> alvin: ppa:kubuntu-ppa/backports is correct?
<alvin> I know. I only stayed with it because it was so greate in KDE3. But since Baloo it has gotten a lot better. Search even works again. (The bug I'm talking about here is that IMAP on Courier servers does not work - at all)
<alvin> Papamatti: I believe so. You'll find the method on http://www.kubuntu.org/ in the latest post
<mr-rich> Google earth ... need I say more?
 * mr-rich sighs
<Papamatti> Ok,  start dist-upgrading....
<Papamatti> alvin: Ok, upgrade  finished...I restart my system...... :-[]
<alvin> Good luck. It'll work
<Papamatti> Seems to work
<Papamatti> KDE 4.14.0 :-)
<rberg> kmail doesnt :)
<rberg> just fyi
<rberg> the 4.14.1 change log looks like the issues I had are fixed now
<Papamatti> rberg: When comes 4.14.1?
<Papamatti> (to the backports-repository)
<TheFakeazneD525> http://www.qt.io/ <new qt site :D
<joseph__> Hello World?
<TheFakeazneD525> hi
<joseph__> I finally made the switch to Linux from Windows this past weekend, decided on Kubuntu.  This is my first time using IRC also
<joseph__> Anything important to note going forward?
<rberg> Papamatti: when its ready is the standard answer.. I suppose
<Papamatti> rberg: Ok, I have to wait...
<rberg> yep
<Mamarok> joseph__: hi and welcome to Kubuntu. Reading the topic links is usually a good start
<joseph__> ok, will do
<alvin> TheFakeazneD525: Thanks for the link. I still had https://qt-project.org/ but I see now they have a link too
<TheFakeazneD525> no prob
<alvin> rberg: Papamatti. I believe that'll be the beginning of next month. Sometimes it's skipped though, so that's not 100% sure. There will be a new version, but it's not always packaged.
<rberg> I over heard someone in #kubuntu-devel mention working on 4.14.1.. but no mention on how it was going
<davls82> Hello i am using Kubuntu 14.04 64 Bit i have a Logitech c270 HD Webcam but it don't works good enough does anybody can help?
<ozooner_> What does not working good enough mean?
<davls82> slow and bad picture
<ozooner_> I am no expert, but you can try installing cheese (or some other external webcam software) so you can narrow down wether it's your skype, drivers or Internet conection
<TheFakeazneD525> hmm
<TheFakeazneD525> any way to make menu appear with only windows key
<TheFakeazneD525> I try inputting only windows key (meta) into the hotkey thing but it wont work, so using windows+z
<ozooner_> TheFakeazne, have you tried using Ksuperkey?
<ozooner_> Meta key alone can not be made into shortcut by default (in linux its a modifier, just like shift or control is)
<ozooner_> While you are at it, Krunner is an awesome tool to bing to super key :)
<TheFakeazneD525> ah its the super key
<keithzg> My fingers just remember alt+f2, heh (or f12 to bring down Yakuake; I can't imagine using the terminal any other way).
<TheFakeazneD525> same :P
<Avihay> http://kde-apps.org/content/show.php/ksuperkey?content=154569
<sinclairos> hallo
<TheFakeazneD525> <3
<TheFakeazneD525> what a nice person
#kubuntu 2014-09-20
<Bob___> Hi
<TheFakeazneD525> what a nice person :)
<davls82_> i go to sleep
<TheFakeazneD525> Uh ok
<nandhu> is there any windo manager which supports drag and drop ?
<nandhu> i am trying to update a config file with IP address. How can i pass  a variable in sed
<nandhu> sed -i '/ec2_url=/c\ec2_url=http://"{$IP}"/services/Cloud' $Tempest_Conf
<nandhu> here its getting updated with "{$IP}" and not with the actual variable
<SporkWitch> nandhu: are those backticks or single quotes?
<SporkWitch> nandhu: i can't remember what does what, but it makes a difference for how control chars and variables are handled
<nandhu> i used double coats
<nandhu> inside single quotes
<SporkWitch> use backticks
<SporkWitch> single quotes prevent variable expansion
<SporkWitch> http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/29980/whats-the-difference-between-single-and-double-quotes-in-the-bash-shell/
<anders____> kubuntu requires a restart after updates?!
<nandhu> thanks let me gothrough
<SporkWitch> anders: you can usually get away with simply logging out and back in; it's not so much that a restart is REQUIRED, so much as that it's the easiest way to make sure everything starts over clean
<fuorviatos_> hey there
<fuorviatos_> anybody have idea how to disable the illiminating windows edge in KDE when desktop effects are active?
<Papamatti> fuorviatos_: You can enable and disable the shadow and glowing in the window decorations
<Papamatti> fuorviatos_: Systemsetting
<fuorviatos_> Papamatti: thanks
<obert> can i browse and edit/move files located in a laptop with windows OS via kubuntu?
<lordievader> obert: I'm sorry what?
<lordievader> Do you mean if you can access your files on a Windows partition? Then yes.
<obert> lordievader: need to move files located in a tablet with windows into a linux hd
<lordievader> obert: The tablet part might make it difficult. But you can move things off of a ntfs partition.
<obert> how
<obert> please
<lordievader> obert: Mount the ntfs partition and copy/move your files.
<obert> dolphin->Network?
<obert> mount dev/what, sorry?
<lordievader> As I said the tablet part may make it difficult. Since I do not have a Windows tablet I do not know if you can mount its partitions.
<lordievader> Can the tablet access samba shares?
<obert> dunnno
<lordievader> That is perhaps easier. Setup a samba share on your Kubuntu box and let the tablet copy its files from there.
<obert> Windows shared is not the same thing, correct?
<obert> i will google something :) thank you for now
<lordievader> No idea. As I said I have no experience with Windows tablets ;)
<obert> and I have no experience with Samba :)
<yofel> obert: did you try to connect the tablet to the PC over USB? At least Android tablets then allow file access over MTP (I would hope that windows does the same)
<obert> yofel: no i did't
<obert> yofel: thank you for the tip
<lattice> hello?
<lattice> dragon player and vlc player cannot play the video from samba share
<lattice> any suggestions ?
<keithzg> You could try mounting the share rather than using it via KIO slave.
<lattice> anyone here ?
<qtcc> euhfdfsf
<qtcc> there is anyone
<qtcc> ok
<davls82> Hi all
<davls82> anybody there
<lordievader> o/
<BluesKaj> Hiya folks
<sandman13> what is the KDE version in Ubuntu 12.04 LTS? with and without using PPAs?
<MoonUnit`> KDE 4.8.2 according to distrowatch, http://distrowatch.com/?newsid=07220
<lordievader> !info kde-workspace precise
<ubottu> kde-workspace (source: kde-workspace): KDE Plasma Workspace components. In component main, is optional. Version 4:4.8.5-0ubuntu0.3 (precise), package size 15 kB, installed size 149 kB
<BluesKaj> http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kubuntu-12.04.5
<sandman13> MoonUnit`: using PPAs?
<MoonUnit`> looks like 4.13.2
<MoonUnit`> https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/ubuntu/backports?field.series_filter=precise
<sandman13> interesting
<sandman13> MoonUnit`: PPAs are different from Backports right?
<lordievader> sandman13: The Kubuntu backports is a ppa.
<MoonUnit`> backports is a ppa, ppa just means personal package archive.
<sandman13> are PPA discouraged? I have read it that it is not advised to use PPAs
<MoonUnit`> it means trusting 3rd party executables
<lordievader> In general they are somewhat discouraged. However the Kubuntu backports come from the Kubuntu team.
<sandman13> lordievader: that means if I use other *buntus except Kubuntu PPAs are discouraged but since Kubuntu backports come from Kubuntu team, it is safe to use?
<lordievader> sandman13: PPA's are used at your own risk. The question is do you trust the author. In case of the backports this is the Kubuntu team. However for other ppa it could be a random person from the internet.
<sandman13> lordievader: I would like to get somewhat newer KDE but I am okay with other packages
<MoonUnit`> some makers of certain software suggest ppa to add to get latest versions, in that case it's not much different from downloading an exe file from their site if you were using windows.
<sandman13> PPAs (if supported by official team) are wonderful especially for a Debian user who is longing to get a new version of DE :)
<obert> hm
<lordievader> sandman13: Are you using Debian?
<sandman13> lordievader: yes, it was my first distro using it for 4 months now
<lordievader> sandman13: Debian is not supported here. See #debian for that.
<sandman13> lordievader: I know but I am asking how Kubuntu works not Debian
<sandman13> and I like the way in which Kubuntu team supports the new version of KDE
<sandman13> lordievader: is there a minimal iso or net install image of Kubuntu?
<lordievader> sandman13: Yes.
<sandman13> lordievader: can you link me to it? I have an iso but that is of Ubuntu
<lordievader> sandman13: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<sandman13> lordievader: thanks
<hemanta> any one knows how to solve this problem
<hemanta> Traceback (most recent call last):   File "/usr/lib/ubiquity/plugins/ubi-language.py", line 486, in on_release_notes_link     self.openURL(url)   File "/usr/lib/ubiquity/plugins/ubi-language.py", line 507, in openURL     if os.direxists("/usr/share/kubuntu-default-settings"): AttributeError: 'module' object has no attribute 'direxists'
<hemanta> hi
<hemanta> hi
<hemanta> anyone knows how to solve installer crash problem on kubuntu
<hemanta> hi
<BluesKaj> hemanta, try no acpi in the options
<hemanta> i was trying to install kubuntu
<hemanta> first it says installer crashed try again
<lordievader> hemanta: What version of Kubuntu are you trying to install?
<hemanta> it's 14.04
<hemanta> it was working fine on my pc
<lordievader> hemanta: Did you check the md5 sum?
<BluesKaj> hemanta, at the start page choose no acpi the options before you choose to install
<lordievader> BluesKaj: This is a python error, has nothing to do with acpi.
<BluesKaj> in the options...believe it's f6
<hemanta> so installer problem should go with that
<BluesKaj> ok , didn't see the error post
<hemanta> Traceback (most recent call last):   File "/usr/lib/ubiquity/plugins/ubi-language.py", line 486, in on_release_notes_link     self.openURL(url)   File "/usr/lib/ubiquity/plugins/ubi-language.py", line 507, in openURL     if os.direxists("/usr/share/kubuntu-default-settings"): AttributeError: 'module' object has no attribute 'direxists'
<BluesKaj> when someone says hi , i assume that's the first entry]
<lordievader> hemanta: So, did you check the md5sum?
<hemanta> yes
<hemanta> it was working fine for me
<lordievader> hemanta: Is this a live-cd or a live-usb?
<hemanta> live usb
<lordievader> hemanta: "It was working fine" what was working?
<hemanta> i installed my system from the same usb
<hemanta> i was using for few days
<hemanta> i was trying to remove akondi
<hemanta> then it's gone
<hemanta> so i have to reinstall it again
<lordievader> hemanta: "Then it's gone" what is it?
<hemanta> unknowingly i removed something
<lordievader> hemanta: Boot into the recoverymode and reinstall the 'kubuntu-desktop' package.
<hemanta> that's why it was not working correctly
<hemanta> but i have formated root drive
<lordievader> ...
<lordievader> hemanta: Make another live-usb with unetbootin, unetbootin usually works.
<hemanta> is there any other way to fix this?
<lordievader> Don't think so.
<hemanta> okay..........
<hemanta> i don't know but there is a option on unetbootin
<hemanta> what if i extrace iso on hard drive insted of usb
<hemanta> what you think?
<lordievader> hemanta: Run the program and create a new live-usb. That is the easiest way.
<Leon> Good morning
<lordievader> o/
<Leon> I need some of help
<lordievader> !ask | Leon
<ubottu> Leon: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Guest79481> I am trying to custonmize my kubuntu and I have an error, when I try to change for example the desktop theme I got this mistake: ¨ Loading of providers from file http://download.kde.org/ocs/provider.xml¨ failed
<Guest79481> But, if I run kdesudo the problem not appears but the effects don´t take effect
<Guest79481> What can I do?
<Guest79481> somebody?
<Guest79481> ?????
<Guest79481> I am so mmotivate to make a tuning to my system
<BluesKaj> Guest79481, not all themes that one downloads work
<sgclark> Guest79481 try the suggestions in this thread: https://forum.kde.org/viewtopic.php?f=66&t=119031
<Guest79481> The problem is that when I use ¨get new stuff¨ the window don´t load themes
<Guest79481> I have finishe to follow the thread but the problem resist
<jatin> hello there
<cjwelborn> I was just looking at Plasma 5 and it looks really cool. I don't want to use an unstable version, so I was wondering what version of Kubuntu might get this, or whether it will be made available to current versions. I'm on 14.04. Where can I get that information?
<cjwelborn> Nevermind I found it. Looks like 14.10 has a 'preview' of plasma 5 available.
<cjwelborn> 14.10 is in beta, and it's possible to use Plasma 5 with it, but as far as 'stable' I will have to wait.
<lordievader> cjwelborn: Somewhere in 15.x or 16.x.
<cjwelborn> lordievader: thanks, I actually never found my definitive answer. That helps.
<sudeep> Hi
 * RedDeath is AFK, Entertaining some Hookers —I-n-v-i-s-i-o-n—
<TheFakeazneD525> ._.
 * RedDeath is back from Entertaining some Hookers. I was gone for 1min —I-n-v-i-s-i-o-n—
<TheFakeazneD525> ....
<sysop2> hi guys!
<sysop2> I was wondering if you could tell me if 14.04 uses plymouth by default?
<valorie> I believe so, yes
<sysop2> cool thanks.  I am trying to take a bunch of frames and turn them into a boot theme  just was wondering which way I should try first.  any tips would be greately appreciated .
<sysop2> an animated boot  theme I meant to say
<sysop2> so whats the difference between ksplash and plymouth?
<valorie> uh, beyond my knowledge, I'm afraid
<sysop2> did plymouth just replace ksplash?
<sysop2> oh thanks anyway.
<valorie> plymouth is standard for *buntu
<TheFakeazneD525> KSplash is when you log in
<TheFakeazneD525> Plymouth is boot up
<sysop2> cool thanks.
<sysop2> any idea which is easier to create an animated theme in?
 * TheFakeazneD525 shrugs
<sysop2> thanks anyway will keep googling around at least I know what to look for now thanks.
<Fritigern> MANY years ago, in Windows, i had this tool in which i would do a traceroute, and it would plot all the nodes it enountered on a map of the world. I loved that feature. does anyone know if a similar tool exists in Linux?
#kubuntu 2014-09-21
<joseph__> maybe nmaps?
<Fritigern> joseph__: I just looked at nmap, but there's no option to plot the nodes on a world map
<TheFakeazneD525> Fritigern: what was the program called
<Fritigern> I have no idea what the Windows program was called, it's been too long ago. However, i am now playing artound with a Java program from SourceForge, called VisualTraceroute. The jury is still out on that one though
<Fritigern> Okay, forget Visualtraceroute, it does not handle timeouts well.
<Fritigern> And then there is TurboTrace, but no Linux binaries, and it depends on wxwidgets. Does that person not live in the 21st century?
<TheFakeazneD525> :P
<rj_> tarek
<naught101> has there been something in a recent trusty update that would have broken kde's widgets?  some things are weird, like black on black text at login, and some  ui components looking wierd (like, krunner drop-down has a grey border around the input box)
<TheFakeazneD525> nothing for me
<TheFakeazneD525> naught101: try resetting all themes to defaults
<TheFakeazneD525> and disabling all desktop effects
<naught101> TheFakeazneD525: is there a simple way to do that?
<valorie> I do updates daily, and haven't noticed anything like that
<valorie> but I use the defaults and no added effects
<naught101> ok
<valorie> in systemsettings almost always there is "back to default" choice
<naught101> Might be that I had a downloaded theme installed, and an update broke something it relied on, or something
<TheFakeazneD525> Well there is that
<TheFakeazneD525> naught101: possibly
<lordievader> Good morning.
<muhammet> Which salute turkey channel
<lordievader> !turkey | muhammet
<ubottu> muhammet: Turk ubuntu kullanıcıları, Türkçe yardım ya da geyik için /join #ubuntu-tr hizmetinizde.
<paradox_> hello, can some1 help me
<paradox_> http://kde-look.org/content/show.php/Dynamo+Icons?content=166724 i want to install this theme
<paradox_> i've downloaded tar.gz and extracted to ~/.local/share/icons
<paradox_> but how can i select now that theme to use it
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<denza252> BluesKaj: so I just found out shrek.kde.org is real
<shamil> how to configure konversation for google talk?
<anonman> how to configure konversation to use google talk
<anonman> hello
<lordievader> o/
<kayli79> hello
<kayli79> i have a problem with kubuntu
<kayli79> who could help
<kayli79> a have graphical surface but can not reach the desktop
<lordievader> kayli79: What graphics card and driver do you use?
<kayli79> it is a laptop
<kayli79> hardware is fine
<kayli79> i can activate the kde control window by typing ctrl+esc
<kayli79> but task menu and desktop are not visible
<lordievader> kayli79: Could you answer my question please?
<BluesKaj> kayli79, ctl+alt+F1 to F6,  login then run startx
<kayli79> after login and running startx the graphic surface loads but then I have a black screen and I see the mouse arrow
<kayli79> moving the mouse to the upper left corner a little blue triangle appears
<kayli79> but i cannot see the original desktop
<BluesKaj> kayli79, well, your hardware might be ok , but it looks like your graphics drivers are not
<kayli79> i can press ctrl+esc --> and the window system appears
<kayli79> system control
<BluesKaj> that brings up system activity
<kayli79> right
<BluesKaj> so you have no background/wallpaper?
<kayli79> right
<kayli79> the background looks black
<BluesKaj> ok have you tried rightclicking on the desktop and choosing default desktop settings
<kayli79> on the black background there is no right or left click menu which appears
<kayli79> if i go to the system activity and do a right click there is a menu e. g. further actions or activities
<kayli79> there i can change the settings for the window management
<kayli79> i guess there is a problems with the settings there
<BluesKaj> tdo the default desktop settings show up in that activities dialog?
<kayli79> do you mean in the list of the tasks which are running?
<kayli79> or do you mean within the KDE control modul?
<BluesKaj> no when you click on activities
<kayli79> there is a button calles "pre-settings"
<BluesKaj> oh , not the same activities
<kayli79> in the menu before i have follwoing options: activities, minimize, maximize, add as a sub-window, further activities, close
<kayli79> going on activities i could choose: all activities (highlighted), desktop and new activity
<kayli79> in the meantime i tried "pre-settings" (KDE control modul) -> there is now a list saying that the program start view is not visible because it is necessary to have openGL
<kayli79> how can i figure out if openGL is active?
<BluesKaj> kayli79, alt+f2 type terminal , the run sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<BluesKaj> then run
<BluesKaj> ohman i saw your earlier post as anonman,  there is no method to couple google talk and konversation of which I'm aware.
<ohman> thank you BluesKaj
<kayli79> it says user is not part of sudoers-data. the task will be announced
<BluesKaj> ohman, but you could ask in #konversation
<ohman> thank you very much BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> kayli79, are you on kubuntu or debian, I recall seeing that on debian but not kubuntu
<kayli79> kubuntu
<kayli79> is there a chance to figure out if openGL is active?
<BluesKaj> kayli79, http://www.pendrivelinux.com/how-to-add-a-user-to-the-sudoers-list/
<kayli79> i have no access becaus of missing rights
<kayli79> but i found openGL 2.0 as composit type within the kde control modul
<BluesKaj> kayli79, what kind of install procedure did you use
<BluesKaj> for the OS installation
<kayli79> you mean in the terminal?
<kayli79> it is ubuntu 14.04 LTS (GNU/LINUX 3.13.0-32-generic x86_64 pluto tty2
<BluesKaj> no when you installed the kubuntu, live media, over the internet or....?
<kayli79> oh, i belive it was by internet and it ran
<BluesKaj> the kubuntu OS that is
<BluesKaj> kayli79, did you update and upgrade before doing do-release-upgrade ?
<kayli79> no
<kayli79> to be honest it was done by my brother in law
<BluesKaj> hmm, that could account for your problems right there
<BluesKaj> it's a common mistake, and it's not emphasized enough in the net install tutorials
<kayli79> ok, i will ask my brother in law at the moment i am just between my mother in law and him as a windows user
<kayli79> poor guy, hm?
<kayli79> thank you very much for your time
<BluesKaj> kayli79, best to try a clean install if possible
<kayli79> yes, he had in mind to copy the settings from another user to the actual user
<kayli79> we will try after dinner
<kayli79> how can i exit the chat?
<kayli79> once again thank you very much!
<BluesKaj> quit
<kayli79> ok
<kayli79> quit
<BluesKaj> in the server text
<Richard82> hi
<Richard82> how can I please emulate the 3rd mouse button by clicking the right and the left mouse button at the same time?
<Richard82> 10 years ago, I was able to set this in the XF86Config, but times seem to have changed
<davls82> Hi all
<aoa> hello i have this problem on kubutu 14.04.1 https://bugzilla.redhat.com/show_bug.cgi?id=1071762
<ubottu> bugzilla.redhat.com bug 1071762 in xorg-x11-drv-intel "Small black box corruption in firefox" [Medium,New]
<aoa> i go to https://01.org/linuxgraphics and download and install installer intel driver
<aoa> but when i open installer on kubuntu it say "Distribution not supported"
<aoa> why ?
<lordievader> You know the driver of intel is already present in the kernel?
<aoa> so what i have bug on screen when scroll firefox page ?
<aoa> if i update kubuntu this bug must fixed , right ?
<andersl> hi
<andersl> why do i have an outdated version of digikam installed when a recent one is available in kubuntu-backports?
<lordievader> andersl: What is the output of "apt-cache policy digikam"?
<lordievader> !paste | andersl
<ubottu> andersl: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<andersl> why does clicking a link in irc open firefox???
<andersl> misconfiguration :(
<andersl> lordievader: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8396887/
<lordievader> andersl: The version you've installed is from the backports.
<andersl> why do kubuntu select the outdated package?
<andersl> can I convince it to pick the recent one?
<lordievader> andersl: It's the most recent available in the enabled repo's.
<andersl> lordievader: that must be a mistake!
<andersl> oh no, the versioning is unreadable
<andersl> i give up
<andersl> but someone in #digikam said a up to date version should be available??
<Antisound> hi everyone.
<Antisound> can anyone tell me when the first plasma 5.0.2 daily live image will be built?
<BluesKaj> Antisound, ask in #kubuntu-devel
<lordievader> andersl: Depends on if it is packaged or not, I suppose.
<lordievader> Antisound: It's packaged, but I don't know when it will be available in the daily live image. Like BluesKaj said ask around in #kubuntu-devel.
<BluesKaj> Antisound, unfortunately there isn't much activity in #kubuntu-devel today :(
<Antisound> ok lordievader thx
<Antisound> BluesKaj: ok
<Antisound> gonna ask anyway ;-)
<BluesKaj> Antisound, that's the spirit :)
<andersl> lordievader: looks like the entry to package dependency conflict hell, so i back out
<andersl> :-(
<lordievader> andersl: What?
<fuorviatos> hello
<fuorviatos> guys where to report fglrx bugs?
<andersl> lordievader: I addeda repository that contains digikam 4.3, updated and tried to install, but got a warning about holding some package version that somthing. That looks to me like using rpm distros, with a huge system of version conflicts, very scary. So I stick to the official repo for now.
<andersl> maybe it will work if I install my current digikam package first
<davls82> hello my webcam logitech c270 hd webcam runs very slow what can i do?
<lordievader> andersl: That's for the best ;)
<andersl> is there a way to remove dependencies when removing a package?
<andersl> apt is not so smart, if I ask it to update digikam, it does not consider dependencies. is there a smart cli client in kubuntu, or do i have to rely on muon updater for that?
<skinux> Anyone use Wifi Radar? When I press disconnect for a connection, nothing happens.
<lordievader> andersl: Apt is actually quite smart. It does consider dependencies, as long as the packager is somewhat capable.
<andersl> lordievader: maybe, but it does not appear to handle them?
<lordievader> andersl: Could you be more specific?
<andersl> well, after adding phillips ppa, I tried"apt install digikam" and got dependency errors. Installing with the muon updater worked, so it also installed the dependencies, instead of just showing an error.
<lordievader> Muon calls apt in the background... Anyhow 3rd party repo's can be tricky.
 * denza252 slides lordievader a coffee
<andersl> thanks for the help, lordievader:)
<lordievader> denza252: Thanks ;)
<Krixvar> Hey all, having some serious issues with my nvidia drivers after a routine apt-get upgrade (which I didn't even notice was upgrading graphics drivers...). Can't get higher than 1280x1024 even if I add resolutions with xrandr, nvidia-settings doesn't seem to detect that I have a driver installed, and most strangely, I don't have a nvidia-xconfig command anymore
<Krixvar> I've tried 3 different versions of the driver, including one from xorg-edgers
<dougl> how do you connect to krfb remote desktop sharing server?
<chocolatechewer> Anyone know how I can tell whether an SD card is FAT or FAT32? Preferably via terminal :)
<dougl> sfdisk?
<chocolatechewer> How do I know what the name of the device is?
<dougl> tail dmesg?
<chocolatechewer> I can't find it with dmesg, I don't even know what to look for
<chocolatechewer> I got the device name with df, which then worked in sfdisk. Thank you.
<dougl> :)
<TheFakeazneD525> (:
<TheFakeazneD525> say
<TheFakeazneD525> if rekonq upgrades to the upcoming QtWebEngine could it possibly be reincluded into the ISO?
<TheFakeazneD525> :c
<schoppenhauer> hello. is it possible to turn off the ugly "shadow" effect of the windows in kwin?
<schoppenhauer> i just cannot find the option
<schoppenhauer> found it
<schoppenhauer> thx
<Dmitry-Rasputin> I know in kubuntu you can have a global menu bar that works with gtk/qt applications question I wonder though is has anyone been able to have a global menu that also shows the name of the focused window.  Kinda like what Ubuntu's Unity does
#kubuntu 2015-09-14
<bprompt> austin6598:    right, is newer, wondering if it was the reverse, 20years old or so =), anyhow , is just safeboot, disable it, and turn on "legacy csm" mode in bios
<MichaelTunnell> BadConnection: so is this just a binary you launch?
<austin6598> its less than 10 years old and i dont see those options
<bprompt> austin6598:     then boot with the usb stick
<bprompt> austin6598:      pretty sure they're there... in some of those menus
<bprompt> austin6598:    the usb stick not booting up, is due to that, is using UEFI mode to boot and safeboot is on
<BadConnection> I have a directory in my home folder i extracted the program to, I want to be able to use fn+s to launch SoundNODE
<austin6598> theres no such option
<MichaelTunnell> BadConnection: does it have to be function? that can be problematic
<BadConnection> no
<MichaelTunnell> how about Super+S?
<BadConnection> super?
<MichaelTunnell> aka Windows key
<BadConnection> sure
<austin6598> but windows isnt super 0.o
<BadConnection> thats meta on my envrionment
<BadConnection> which doesn
<BadConnection> t map. meta-a does and a bunch of other letters but meta-s doesn't map
<BadConnection> s/-/+
<austin6598> bprompt> i can boot to other usbs just not this one
<bprompt> austin6598:   ohhh... ahemm.. you never said that
<austin6598> sorry
<bprompt> austin6598:    that just means the usb stick image is not bootable or miswritten
<austin6598> bprompt> no caus my laptop can boot to it
<bprompt> austin6598:    so, just need to rewrite it a good iso to it
<MichaelTunnell> BadConnection: that seems odd
<BadConnection> very odd MichaelTunnell
<bprompt> austin6598:    as far as the stuck part at login, try booting turning off "acpi" and "apm"
<austin6598> i dont see apm on apci=off
<austin6598> only*
<MichaelTunnell> BadConnection: well Super+S is a default command for "Stop Current Activity"
<MichaelTunnell> do you use activities?
<bprompt> austin6598:     your laptop can boot..    then something is up with the image you burned to it, it should boot anywhere if it boots, the bootcode is the same for either machine
<BadConnection> MichaelTunnell: I don't even know what activites are. Are they worth using?
<austin6598> well it shows the same problems as the installed IS so this is weird
<bprompt> austin6598:      when using the liveusb, first screen, press F6, shows the apm and acpi checkboxes
<austin6598> i only see acpi not apm
<bprompt> austin6598:   ok... go with that then :)
<MichaelTunnell> BadConnection: some people will suggest they are and some wont...for me they are pointless. The do the same thing as virtual desktops for me but I havent tried them thoroughly to be fair
<bprompt> austin6598:    there's a switch to pass it in the grub boot line as well, to turn off acpi .... .the issue often is, just power management hardware compatibility drivers
<MichaelTunnell> BadConnection: so lets just solve this and you can try Activities later if you want to
<BadConnection> Sounds good to me
<austin6598> still stuck
<MichaelTunnell> BadConnection: version of Kubuntu?
<BadConnection> 15.04
<ahoneybun> BadConnection: http://www.datamation.com/open-source/11-activities-for-kde-plasma.html
<MichaelTunnell> ok so I am still on 14.04 so you have Plasma 5 and I have KDE 4 so there might be some clunkiness in my steps so try to bear with me
<bprompt> austin6598:    hmmm you could try turning off a few others, if it's having hardware compatibility issues..... anyhow need to dash... but I think pressing F5 has more boot options, and also F4, to resolve hardware compatibility matters
<MichaelTunnell> BadConnection: System Settings -> Shortcuts and Gestures
<austin6598> ok thanks
<BadConnection> ahoneybun: thanks
<MichaelTunnell> BadConnection: still with me?
<BadConnection> yes
<MichaelTunnell> BadConnection: System Settings -> Shortcuts and Gestures
<BadConnection> ok
<MichaelTunnell> by default you should be on Custom Shortcuts
<MichaelTunnell> you will see a big Edit button in the middle towards the bottom
<BadConnection> ok
<MichaelTunnell> click that and choose New Group
<BadConnection> ok
<MichaelTunnell> I suggest naming the group Misc or whatever else because I do this as a "catch all" type place for my custom shortcuts
<BadConnection> I named it my username
<MichaelTunnell> once you do that click Edit again and choose New Shortcut
<MichaelTunnell> works for me
<MichaelTunnell> BadConnection: you want New Shortcut -> Global -> Command/URL
<BadConnection> command/url | dbus command | send keyboard input
<BadConnection> ok
<MichaelTunnell> click the trigger tab, then click the part that says none and then hit Super+S
<MichaelTunnell> it will then tell you "conflict with registered ..."
<MichaelTunnell> just say reassign
<BadConnection> ok
<MichaelTunnell> now move to the Action tab
<BadConnection> i got it from there thanks, created, tested, working
<MichaelTunnell> cool cool
<MichaelTunnell> welcome
<BadConnection> i really appreciate it. so much to learn about kde, never used it before but i know i will eventually love it
<MichaelTunnell> BadConnection: I have been a GNOME fanboy for 10 years and I tried KDE 9 months ago...I am now a KDE Fanboy
<BadConnection> Plasma5 was just too pretty not to try
<MichaelTunnell> it can be messy and it can be confusing for some tasks but if you can imagine it then KDE can probably do it and that is what makes KDE so freaking good
<MichaelTunnell> I am on KDE4 still because Plasma5 is not technically done so I will wait but I customized my KDE to look better
<BadConnection> Just hope I can get my windows serial back, I accidentally screwed up my win directory and lost the Win10 Pro serial... fml
<MichaelTunnell> BadConnection: that is my KDE http://i.imgur.com/hQzrnrg.png
<BadConnection> When 15.10 comes out I can upgrade without doing fresh install, yes?
<MichaelTunnell> BadConnection: yes
<BadConnection> Awesome. Sad I'm a Win Sys Admin and here I am jumping ship to Linux.
<MichaelTunnell> Kubuntu versions are upgradeable as well as LTS to LTS is possible . . . non-LTS is not upgradeable to LTS unless it is the version right before
<MichaelTunnell> for example 15.10 -> 16.04 = YUP but 16.10 -> 18.04 = NOPE
<BadConnection> Most of the programs I use on my personal machines are ported to Windows from linux anyways.
<MichaelTunnell> BadConnection: not sure how that is sad. Windows is a mess and Linux is glorious control
<MichaelTunnell> still a mess but glorious mess really
<BadConnection> Next I'm going to try to get box/dropbox/googledrive/mega.nz/onedrive for mah clouds
<MichaelTunnell> all of them?
<BadConnection> oh and nice desktop
<BadConnection> as many of them as i can get
<BadConnection> i use them all
<MichaelTunnell> box I am not sure
<MichaelTunnell> Dropbox guaranteed full support
<MichaelTunnell> MEGA supported as well but I have never tried it to say full or not http://www.webupd8.org/2014/09/download-megasync-for-linux-desktops.html
<MichaelTunnell> onedrive I dont know
<MichaelTunnell> googledrive yes but kind of
<MichaelTunnell> http://www.webupd8.org/2015/01/official-google-drive-linux-client.html
<MichaelTunnell> not sure if that is available yet or not though
<_kmh_> hi
<MichaelTunnell> BadConnection: I dont use any of them as I roll my own but thats the info I have for those
<_kmh_> i got question regarding enabling/disabling wifi
<MichaelTunnell> _kmh_: just ask
<_kmh_> in the tray where the symbol for the network connection is, i get them listed when clicking on it
<_kmh_> but when i looked at that it shows me wireless disabled
<_kmh_> and i don't know where to enable it
<_kmh_> i vaguely recall having disabled it myself 6 months ago or so, but i completely forgot how i did it
<MichaelTunnell> there is a checkbox next to it I think
<_kmh_> and i don't find any configuration menu to do it
<MichaelTunnell> try clicking slightly next to it
<_kmh_> no the top bar of that popup window just shows symbols and wireless has a red cross
<_kmh_> und the right side there is tool symbol with which i can configure wifi connections, but if i do so they don't show up as enabled
<BadConnection> Drive for Linux isn’t ready just yet, but you can still access Drive on the web and on your phone.
<_kmh_> they are just configured and not accessible to due wifi being disabled
<BadConnection> soooooonnnnn
<_kmh_> any ideas?
<BadConnection> http://www.ubuntubuzz.com/2015/05/install-megasync-desktop-client-in-kubuntu-15.04.html
<MichaelTunnell> coo
<TJ-> In 15.10, how is all the Akonadi background fluff disabled?
<BadConnection> anyone here use musicbrainz picard
<MichaelTunnell> nope
<BadConnect> anyone use moun?
<BadConnect> or can someone reccomend a package manager?
<ahoneybun> I use Muon Discover from time to time
<ahoneybun> BadConnect:
<ahoneybun> I'm just used to the termina
<ahoneybun> *l
<BadConnect> i didn't see moun-discover was included
<BadConnect> im not a big fan of synaptic
<ahoneybun> it is
<ahoneybun> very pretty
<BadConnect> brb reboot
<badconnect> anyone know how to install nuvola on kubuntu
<badconnect> also box.com and yandex.com both work on kubuntu as WebDAV if anyone was wondering.
<ahoneybun> badconnect: you can just use the ppa for package no>
<ahoneybun> ?
<badconnect> https://tiliado.eu/nuvolaplayer/repository/ gives me a missing dependencies error but not sure what i'm missing
<ahoneybun> your on 15.04 right?
<badconnect> yes
<ahoneybun> your using that installer I'm guessing
<badconnect> Yes the 15.04 Ubuntu installer
<ahoneybun> apt, apt-transport-https, python3, python3-gi, gir1.2-gtk-3.0, libgtk-3-0 (>= 3.10), python3-xdg, python3:any (>= 3.3.2-2~)
<ahoneybun> thats what the installer needs it seems
<ahoneybun> I wonder
<ahoneybun> no vivid has the right version of python..
<ahoneybun> badconnect: see what it says in konsole with this: dpkg install tiliado-repositories_0.3.5-1_all.deb
<badconnect> error need an action option ahoneybun
<badconnect> want me to apt-get instead
<ahoneybun> dpkg -i tiliado-repositories_0.3.5-1_all.deb
<badconnect> no such file or directory ahoneybun
<ahoneybun> are you in the directory where you downloaded the .deb?
<badconnect> oh durr one moment
<badconnect> Package gir1.2-gtk-3.0 is not installed and Package python3-xdg is not installed ahoneybun
<ahoneybun> got it looking for something
<ahoneybun> odd that they are marked as deps but not being installed
<badconnect> yeah
<ahoneybun> easiest thing to do is install those packages then then run dpkg -i again
<ahoneybun> the packages are in the repos
<ahoneybun> I've checked both of those
<badconnect> i can just sudo apt-get install them right
<ahoneybun> yep
<badconnect> ty
<ahoneybun> we'll see XD
<badconnect> E: Package 'python3-xdg' has no installation candidate
<ahoneybun> ??? http://packages.ubuntu.com/vivid/python3-xdg
<ahoneybun> I'm guessing the other package installed fine then
<ahoneybun> mm maybe you need python installed
<ahoneybun> I have it installed and that package installed just fine
<ahoneybun> damn its 1:30am lol
<ahoneybun> sudo apt-get install python
<ahoneybun> install that then try python3-xdg again, if those work out then the try the .deb again with dpkg -i
<badconnect> ok lets see
<ahoneybun> k
<badconnect> python already newest version then i get the
<badconnect> E: Package 'python3-xdg' has no installation candidate
<ahoneybun> mm
<ahoneybun> really weird
<ahoneybun> I dont' have a vivid system to try much more
<badconnect> its ok
<badconnect> the other pkg installed fine but i still get ackage gir1.2-gtk-3.0 is not installed
<ahoneybun> all my systems are on wily
<ahoneybun> so it is gir1.2-gtk-3.0?
<badconnect> ^ said it installed but when i .deb again with dpkg -i i get both dep errors still
<ahoneybun> really odd
<ahoneybun> sadly I really do need to sleep lol
<ahoneybun> I'll be around tomorrow and some others as well
<badconnect> thanks, i need sleep too
<ahoneybun> night badconnect
<badconnect> at least i got all but 2 of my clouds added
<badconnect> night ahoneybun
<ahoneybun> that is goof
<ahoneybun> *good
<TJ-> Is it an architecture error?
 * ahoneybun is out
<badconnect> TJ-: that would be way over my head
<TJ-> If you have multilib enabled - e.g. the host is 64-bit (amd64) but the package being installed is Foreign  32-bit (i386) then it will expect the foreign architecture version of the package. I would have thought with Python packages they'd all be architeture 'any' though, since they are basically text files for the interpreter - but if they contain compiled libraries they'd have a binary architecture package
<badconnect> ahhh
<badconnect> makes sense
<badconnect> though I don't really know. I've tired my best to make sure everything is 64bit
<TJ-> badconnect: the package you're trying to install manually: what arch is it for (the arch is usually the last segment in the filename) ?
<TJ-> badconnect: e.g. _amd64.deb or _i386.deb or _all.deb
<badconnect> _all.deb
<badconnect> TJ-: https://tiliado.github.io/nuvolaplayer/documentation/3.0/install.html#ubuntu
<TJ-> !info python3 vivid
<ubottu> python3 (source: python3-defaults): interactive high-level object-oriented language (default python3 version). In component main, is important. Version 3.4.3-1 (vivid), package size 8 kB, installed size 100 kB
<TJ-> !info gir1.2-gtk-3.0 vivid
<ubottu> gir1.2-gtk-3.0 (source: gtk+3.0): GTK+ graphical user interface library -- gir bindings. In component main, is optional. Version 3.14.13-0ubuntu1 (vivid), package size 180 kB, installed size 994 kB
<TJ-> !info libgtk-3.0 vivid
<ubottu> libgtk-3-0-dbg (source: gtk+3.0): GTK+ libraries and debugging symbols. In component main, is extra. Version 3.14.13-0ubuntu1 (vivid), package size 4316 kB, installed size 15440 kB
<TJ-> !info libgtk-3-0 vivid
<ubottu> libgtk-3-0 (source: gtk+3.0): GTK+ graphical user interface library. In component main, is optional. Version 3.14.13-0ubuntu1 (vivid), package size 2338 kB, installed size 9475 kB
<TJ-> badconnect: did you try to install those missing packages manually?
<badconnect> yeah
<badconnect> girl.2-gtk-3.0 installed, the other did not but when i try to install nuvola it says both are missing
<TJ-> Is that 'dpkg' reporting packages missing, or the nuvola program? Can you pastebin the terminal output when trying to install the package?
<badconnect> TJ-: http://pastebin.com/XuC1uAdg
<TJ-> badconnect: and what happens when you do "sudo apt-get install python3-xdg gir1.2-gtk-3.0" ?
<badconnect> http://pastebin.com/K18VbMp1
<TJ-> badconnect: how about "apt-cache policy python3-xdg gir1.2-gtk-3.0" ?
<badconnect> http://pastebin.com/Khuaz06k TJ-
<TJ-> badconnect: something major is wrong with the system's archive config
<badconnect> nuvola or my rig
<badconnect> im on a fresh install :(
<TJ-> badconnect: "pastebinit <( grep -r '^deb' /etc/apt/sources.list{,.d/} )"
<badconnect> ouch
<badconnect> TJ-: major wrong
<badconnect> i can't even apt-get pastebinit fml
<TJ-> badconnect: OK just do " grep -r '^deb' /etc/apt/sources.list{,.d/} " and paste it manually
<badconnect> http://pastebin.com/DQnqgYFS would apt-get update help me?
<TJ-> badconnect: It should. I mentioned that earlier; thought you'd done it
<badconnect> TJ-:  sorry didn't see that let me run some stuff again
<svend-ev> Good morning
<badconnect> TJ-: ok i got everything installed no errors but when i open start menu and search nuvola nothing appears in results
<soee> hiho
<TJ-> badconnect: Try log-out/log-in that may refresh the application cache
<badconnect> ok thanks brb
<BadConnnection> TJ-: still no result when I search. I'm also getting a KDE Wallet Service error error Code -9 read error possibly incorrect password but I know it's not.
<TJ-> Maybe it's something to do with nuvola package. Is it supposed to install a desktop application entry?
<TJ-> BadConnnection: You did reinstall that package after fixing the dependencies ?
<BadConnnection> I believe so. It's a wrapper for services like google music. Yes I did.
<TJ-> BadConnnection: can't help you there, then. Sounds like a nuvola issue
<BadConnnection> Ok thanks
<BadConnnection> Any idea about the KDE Wallet error TJ-
<TJ-> BadConnnection: I think you need to set the password on the wallet, so it matches your log-in password
<BadConnnection> I need sleep anyways, I'm going to reboot and try then go to bed. I swear I already set it.
<TJ-> Good luck :)
<ButaTine> Hello
<ButaTine> I'd like some help
<ButaTine> I've got an ubuntu 15.04 install updated to kernel 4.2
<ButaTine> except it was the linux mint desktop version
<ButaTine> I have now uninstalled Mate, and installed XFCE, which seems to be missing some utilities
<ButaTine> I wish to install KDE, properly, so that I get all standard utlities
<ButaTine> is the correct action to do kde-full as described on this page: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE
<ButaTine> or will kubuntu-desktop be fine and not break anything?
<badconnect> got it working!
<ejay> Hi all. Did they just shiped 5.4.1 for wily?
<lordievader> !info plasma-desktop wily
<ubottu> plasma-desktop (source: plasma-desktop): Tools and widgets for the desktop. In component universe, is optional. Version 4:5.3.2-0ubuntu3 (wily), package size 1643 kB, installed size 8233 kB
<lordievader> !info plasma-workspace wily
<ubottu> plasma-workspace (source: plasma-workspace): Plasma Workspace for KF5. In component universe, is optional. Version 4:5.3.2-0ubuntu2 (wily), package size 6768 kB, installed size 31798 kB
<lordievader> Hmm that is odd.
<ejay> lordievader: I am downlaoding for example plasma-desktop amd64 4:5.4.1-0ubuntu2 [1492 kB]
<ejay> and new kernel
<ejay> via dist-upgrade
<lordievader> Yes, I'd say that is 5.4.1. Don't know why ubottu says 5.3.2 is in Wily.
<soee> ejay: 5.4.1 is since lastr week i think
<soee> if you have different mirror than main server, you might get them a bit later
<ejay> soee: I remember that KDE announced 5.4.1 last week and it takes couple of days for kubuntu to ship it, but this is super fast. That is why I am asking.
<soee> ejay: well 5.4.1 packages were ready before official release, thats why it is so fast this time
<ejay> soee: did they fixed out-of-nowhere plasma crashes?
<soee> ejay: depends of what crahses you are talking. I had a lot of crashes after mesa update i think as there is bug in intel driver and it caused plasma crashes for me
<ejay> soe
<ejay> soee: I can't remember when intel or mesa were updated. Well, will see.
<soee> ejay: http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=intel-plasma-5-driver-crash
<nenntmicheinfach> hi at all
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<CannotInstall> hi
<CannotInstall> Can anyone help m,e
<CannotInstall> I am trying to install kubuntu 15.04
<CannotInstall> but there seems to be a problem with installer
<CannotInstall> cause when I choose 'Manual' for partitioning option
<CannotInstall> nothing is shown to me
<CannotInstall> it looks like this: http://postimg.org/image/srm7swiez/
<BluesKaj> CannotInstall, do you just get a spinning icon after clicking continue?
<soee> BluesKaj: is it possible somehow that he had partition mounted when running live session and this caused the problem ?
<soee> or this should not have any influnace on installer ?
<BluesKaj> soee, i thought the same thing , but I've never had to unmont any drives when installing an OS and choosing manual partitioning when installing an OS, think the drive is auto unmounted
<lordievader> Or he simply needed to wait longer. If you already have a complex setup it takes longer for the partition manager to load.
<BluesKaj> lordievader, maybe he didn't click on continue , because he left right after I mentioned it  :-)
<soee> BluesKaj: might be, so maybe there should be message rendered ater this option is selected like "Click Continue button to go ... xxxx "
<TJ-> I suspect there was a fault device attached, probably spamming the kernel log with I/O errors
<BluesKaj> soe, lordievader it could be a language problem, the user lives in Serbia abds didn't understand the word 'continue"
<BluesKaj> soee, ^
<BluesKaj> perhaps  he didn't understand, can't be sure , maybe the devs should insert "next" instead of "continue" in the button
<novacaine> hello everybody, i'm looking for a software that let me monitor multiple computers on a lan network
<novacaine> minitor all of them at the same time (I have do "admin" a classroom of high school students  and i want to see what thery're doing)
<novacaine> i was googling a bit, i'd like t have something like this software http://www.lanvisor.com/
<Trec> how do I install software from tar.gz
<lordievader> Trec: Unpack and compile. Though this usually isn't recommended. Especially not if it is in the repo.
<Trec> how do I know if it's in the repo
<Trec> lordievader,
<lordievader> Trec: What are you looking for?
<Trec> lordievader, in general, I constantly have issues with that concept, I waste hours for installing software
<Trec> lordievader, how do I check the repositories that are saved on my system? that my system drains from right now?
<lordievader> Trec: In general "apt-cache search <package-name>"
<Trec> lordievader, what does that do? searches for software in my current repositories?
<lordievader> It searches the configured repo for the string you give it.
<Trec> the repo I have right now?
<Trec> how do I know what the repositories I use
<lordievader> Trec: cat /etc/apt/sources.list{,.d/*}
<Trec> what is the difference between RPM and PPA??
<Trec> lordievader,
<sithlord48> RPM is a package format.
<sithlord48> PPA is a repositry of packages (Personal Package Archive)
<lordievader> RPM is used on Redhat based systemd.
<lordievader> systems*
<Pici> PPAs contain deb packages.
<sithlord48> *buntu being built on debian uses DEB package . and as lordievader just said RPM is used in red hat and its derivitides
<Trec> oohhh, so RPM is just like DEB, and PPA is a dumpster of RPMs and DEBs
<sithlord48> sorta..
<sithlord48> RPM and DEB both are packge formats .
<Trec> right?
<sithlord48> since PPA's are generally for *buntu i don't think you will find many RPMs in them.. some other distros have similar to PPA but they are called somethign different
<Trec> but.. do redhats use PPAs as well? Or this term is alien to them?
<sithlord48> for instance Arch Linux calls it  PPA system the AUR (Arch User Repsitory)
<sithlord48> it does not act or work like the PPA's hosted on launchpad.net since those are for ubuntu . but the end result is the same you can package programs for others to use that are outside the "Offical" software channel
<Trec> I think I don't understand the term repository, it's a place where software is stored, or a place where software gets somewhat converted to a usable matter and a PPA is a software itself?
<sithlord48> a repository is where software is stored
<Trec> so why it's called PPA instead of just "Ubuntu repository"
<sithlord48> you can have you own Repos . on *buntu they are called PPA
<sithlord48> the ubuntu repositry is the main software repo for ubuntu (and its deritivies like kubuntu ) . PPAs are made by users and have software that the ower of that ppa builds
<Trec> ohh, so PPAs are repositories maintained unofficialy by other people?
<sithlord48> YES
<sithlord48> sorry caps
<sithlord48> but the term PPA is used only for those that are hosted on Launchpad.net
<Trec> oh, so what are PPAs called on redhat?
<sithlord48> idk i don't use redhat.
<sithlord48> they may not have a similar system
<Trec> PPAs are only ubuntus?
<sithlord48> yes they are hosted on launchpad.net
<BluesKaj> Trec, go ask at the redhat chat
<Trec> ok now it's a lot more clear to me
<sithlord48> as i was saying above other distros might have a system that is like that but they are called something else
<Trec> BluesKaj, but I use Ubuntu I'm just confused
<sithlord48> and may or maynto work the same behind the scenes
<sithlord48> so for examaple i have a PPA on launchpad
<Trec> you have your own PPA and you store software on it?
<sithlord48> yup
<sithlord48> https://launchpad.net/~sithlord48/+archive/ubuntu/ff7-daily
<sithlord48> thats my stuff thats built daily ..
<BluesKaj> redhat uses a different packaging system rpm files ubuntus use the debian /deb packages/dpkg
<Trec> build you mean compile?
<Trec> so I could download it straight to my kubuntu?
<sithlord48> yes launchpad it compiles and builds teh whole package for you
<sithlord48> if you add my ppa you will see those programs in your package manager or can install with apt
<BluesKaj> if he needs them
<sithlord48> well yes if you need them
<sithlord48> chances are you dont cause they are really just tools for hacking FF7
<Trec> oh lol
<sithlord48> it very kindly makes a .deb for each version of ubuntu (14.04,14.410 , etc.. ) that you ask it to
<Trec> ok so, let's say I want to download a software X, do developers have their own PPAs or do I have to download a tar.gz and do something with it?
<sithlord48> this makes it so i know that package will work on what ever version your on . since libs change
<Trec> ohhh
<sithlord48> IDk depends on the software if they have a ppa or provide a ubuntu deb file
<Trec> so wait, launchpad builds it from the source code for me?
<sithlord48> yup
<Trec> yes! this is it
<sithlord48> if it fails you need to fix you package or the programs code.
<Trec> often when I wanted to install a software, they gave me a source file, a tar.gz file and I was trying to install it like a retard
<sithlord48> Trec:  you get it now ?
<sithlord48> that maybe need to be built locally .. you can search launchpad for a ppa with taht package maybe you will find it maybe not
<Trec> so launchpad could make that source code usable for me?
<sithlord48> yes. but you have to be able to compile to make the build insructions
<Trec> ok now it's way cleared to me
<Trec> so it requires skill it's not something any peasant can do?
<sithlord48> as an end user know launchpad is there and you can add PPAs
<Okitain> Trec: tell us the name of the software
<sithlord48> you have to make a debian complient package for launchpad to build and need to set up a ppa.. its not usually something a non dev would do
<BluesKaj> Trec, you can also compile from source like tar.gz files, you just need soem extra tools to do so like build-essential, make and sometimes mercurial
<BluesKaj> !make
<ubottu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<BluesKaj> Trec, ^
<Trec> ok so building ppas are not for peasants, so not for me definitely
<sithlord48> i would not recommend it unless you are making software or have experance packaing .
<BluesKaj> no leave building ppas for the devs
<sithlord48> what is this software maybe we can find you a ppa that has it
<Trec> I don't remember now, because earlier I spent a lot of time scanning the internet to get the software I wanted installed tried "make" "configure" commands, everything, yesterday I finally gave up and today I decided to just understand the basic principles
<Trec> less frustrating
<Okitain> um
<sithlord48> understanding helps with fustration alot...
<Okitain> Trec, you do understand different software may require different ways of compiling it, right?
<Trec> PPA RPM DEB Tar.GZ everywhere things that I did not understand
<Trec> Okitain, nope
<Okitain> Okay, let's break it down
<Trec> Okitain, I mean yes, I know that different programming languages require different compilers that's it
<Okitain> There are two ways of packaging software: either you package sources, which means the user must compile it according to the instructions supplied
<Okitain> or you package binaries, which means the user only has to unpack the software to use it
<genii> Basically when wanting to install software, the order of operations should be: try searching the packages which are already available in the repositories. If not there, search the Personal Package Archives (PPAs). If not there, as a last resort, look at compiling it yourself
<sithlord48> each is good for its own reason
<Trec> ohh
<sithlord48> what genii is very true
<Trec> I have to read it a couple of times
<sithlord48> the main advantage of installing a PPA version over building your own is you will recive updates from the PPA whe nnew versions are released
<sithlord48> other then of couse not having to build the software your self
<genii> Trec: The type of packages which Ubuntu uses are called DEB files, it was used originally in Debian, from which Ubuntu comes. RPM is for RedHat and not Ubuntu. tar.gz is a compressed file ( tarred and gzipped), which is usually how source code for an application comes
<Trec> in the repositories, which repositories? the official ones provided by default by ubuntu?
<sithlord48> first use the included package manager
<Trec> ok now it makes a lot of sense
<genii> Trec: Yes. the official ones are listed in the file /etc/apt/sources.list   ...when you add PPas, they go in their own separate files in /etc/apt/sources.list.d/<somenamehere>
<sithlord48> when you first install ubuntu there is a provided list of sources that it will check ..
<BluesKaj> yes Trec look in your /etc/apt/sources.list for default repos (repositories)
<sithlord48> if you add a PPA it will add that to your list as well. you can look in your package manager to find programs if its in a repoisitory you have added (ppa or otherwise)
<Trec> so the provided software manager with a gui scans the insides of said official repositories and PPAs ?
<sithlord48> yes but you need to add the PPAs first they are not added by defalut
<Trec> and the repositories get updated over time?
<sithlord48> yup
<Trec> mhmm ok now I understand it a lot more than before
<sithlord48> that is good
<Trec> so the software in repositories is already in .DEB format?
<sithlord48> yes the packages you download will be in deb format
<Trec> thank you so much guys now I know where to do a further research, I know the directions I should go to learn more
<sithlord48> your welcome .
<Trec> let's say I want latest nvidia drivers, are they compiled by the nvidia devs? are they in repositories? or do Nvidia have their own PPA how does that work with licensed software?
<sithlord48> PPA's will mosty avhe freesoftware
<sithlord48> i can't really say i don't use any of the blob drivers i have all FOSS drivers on here.
<Trec> you mean open source software?
<sithlord48> yes
<Trec> open source drivers*?
<sithlord48> yup
<BluesKaj> Trec, check the driver manager in systemsettings , it links to the repos , but recommends the best driver for your gpu and then it installs the driver if you cheoose to continue
<Trec> oh, what if something is not open source, I had issues with Flux earlier https://justgetflux.com/linux.html and for the KDE plasmoid they did not give ANYTHING at all, I did not know what to do (now I know I should've searched the ppas)
<genii> As far as NVidia or AMD/ATI drivers... if you add the official repository which is called "restricted" you will get official but slightly older drivers.
<genii> For newer but not strictly offical drivers, there is the xorg-edgers PPA
<sithlord48> genii:  does that have the properitary drivers there also ?
<genii> sithlord48: Yes, the reason it is in the "Restricted" repos is because of the licensing which is not OSS
<Trec> genii, what do you mean by not strictly official drivers, you mean they are not straight from NVIDIA?
<sithlord48> genii:  i ment the xorg-egers PPA ..
<sithlord48> trac they are not offically supported by ubuntu as they are usually newer then what has been tested
<genii> sithlord48: Yes, xorg-edgers have newer proprietary drivers than the "restricted" repo
<sithlord48> oh that i didn't know ..
<sithlord48> Trec:  this flux thing seams to be a gnome applet.. your not gonna get it working in kde
<BluesKaj> genii, xedgers doesn't always upgrade their drivers so they're up to date ...had problems with them after kernel upgrades etc
<Trec> genii, why do they have newer drivers how come? I thought only Nvidia could have the newest drivers for linux
<Trec> sithlord48, well yeah I somehow could not make it work, they say it should work on KDE with terminal, but I didn't bother and installed redshift instead
<ik_> hi
<sithlord48> hello
<genii> sorry, busy, just messed up a ban in #ubuntu
<ik_> how are you ?
<sithlord48> Trec:  nvidia does make the drivers
<sithlord48> the xorg edgers PPA hosts them
<Trec> genii, so xorg-edgers have newer Nvidia drivers? How did they get that are they connected with nvidia somehow?
<Trec> hi
<sithlord48> teh "supported" driver version for any given ubuntu release may not be the current version released by nvidia
<ik_> do you know sites of Tor onion ?
<Trec> sithlord48, you mean open source drivers?
<sithlord48> no the propertary drivers that are "offically" supported by any ubuntu release
<Trec> so you mean the official drivers are older, and the newest are "beta" drivers
<Trec> hosted by xorg-edgers
<sithlord48> they don't have to be beta just newer version then what was offically tested..
<Trec> ok I understand now
<sithlord48> versions go in to freeze like 2 months before release if i new driver comes out after that freeze its not tested .
<sithlord48> that is what the xorg edgers ppa will have
<BluesKaj> Trec, the nouveau driver is the open source driver for nvidia gpus on ubuntu and flavours, the nvidia-340 for example is considered proprieatary
<Trec> can you tell me why xorg-edgers host them, are they some kind of specialists?
<sithlord48> its kinda like a staging area people can get the whole new X stack and test so bugs can be found
<Trec> everything makes a lot of sense now wow
<sithlord48> sometimes you just wnat to be on that edge also .. if you want to you can be.
<Trec> that's a pretty awesome community-driven structure
<sithlord48> i like to be on the most current kde stuff so i use a ppa for that
<Trec> who maintains that ppa? KDE devs?
<sithlord48> kubuntu maintainers.
<Trec> or someone else, getting it from KDE devs
<sithlord48> kde devs are not really assoited with any specific distro
<sithlord48> they use many distros some use kubuntu some open suse.. some redhat some debian.. etc...
<sithlord48> a large project like kde will have a package maintainer for each distro so that persons job is to focus on packaging the software for a specific distro
<sithlord48> could be a group or a single person ..
<Trec> wow that is some big time chain here, KDE develops the desktop, ubuntus develops the distro and are taking the desktop, xbuntus are taking the ubuntus to develop xbuntus.....
<sithlord48> everyone does their part.
<bprompt> Trec:   nothing new there, for the last hmmm 30years or so
<Trec> like ants in a nest
<sithlord48> kinda.. but we have a bunch of nests all tangled together like a super colany
<Trec> yeah I don't understand really why it doesn't get more attention than windows
<sithlord48> $
<sithlord48> were not doing it for $ .... we don't have ads...
<Trec> oh how did you know that the flux software was for gnome?
<Trec> sithlord48,
<sithlord48>  "The new package uses Gnome's AppIndicator, so it works on Ubuntu 10.04+"
<sithlord48> you want the xflux deamon  and need to start it via CLI . since kde don't work with gnome applets.
<Trec> so it would work the same just without gui?
<Trec> what's X-Windows?
<sithlord48> i would think so .. you might need to make a config file
<Trec> oh there's a wiki entry for that
<sithlord48> X is our display server
<sithlord48> accually called  xorg now
<Trec> I know it has something to do with graphics only
<Trec> oh ok I get it now
<Trec> man there's a lot to learn
<sithlord48> you will in due time.. i have been using linux for about 10 years as my main os and have toyed with it for years before that..
<sithlord48> i still don't know alot of stuff.. it all depends on how deep you want to go
<wbill>  Hiya has anyone been able to dual boot a Macbook 2,1 from late 2006ish with Kubuntu?
<gj> how to install smplayer
<clivejo> gj from the terminal you can use "sudo apt-get install smplayer"
<clivejo> or via Muon Discover, just type smplayer in the search
<gj> ah ok let me see in Muon
<gj> don't see it in Muon
<clivejo> what version of Kubuntu are you on?
<clivejo> you might have to enable the universe repro
<clivejo> If you open up "Software Sources" and make sure the Community-maintained free and open-source software (universe) is checked
<ahoneybun> clivejo: it is in the graphic department
<ahoneybun> in core ubuntu
<ahoneybun> http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=smplayer&searchon=names&suite=trusty&section=all
<clivejo> trusty (14.04LTS) (graphics): complete front-end for MPlayer and MPlayer2 [universe]
<ahoneybun> also just found it in Muon Discover
<clivejo> need universe enabled though?
<ahoneybun> I have enabled nothing
<ahoneybun> stock install
<clivejo> gj cant see it in Muon
<ahoneybun> muon or muon discover?
<ahoneybun> apt seein
<ahoneybun> apt search smplayer and it is there
<ahoneybun> mm
<gj> 15.04
<ahoneybun> that should work
<gj> where do i find Muon Discover
<clivejo> Alt-Spacebar to bring up KRunner then type Muon Discover
<gj> ok cool got it thanks so very much
<gj> oh how do  i add quick launch to the task bar? with this new version?
<clivejo>  menu click over the application icon in the taskbar and select "Show a Launcher when not running"
<gj> ok did that did not see a change on the task bar
<gj> oh no wait i do see it now
<clivejo> you might have to close the app for it to appear
<gj> cool thanks so very much have a good day
<onclejibe> hello guys !
<clivejo> no problem gj
<clivejo> hi onclejibe
<onclejibe> somebody's can help me maybe...?
<clivejo> sure :) Maybe if we knew what the problem was ?
<onclejibe> i just want to upgrade ubuntu to kubuntu so i install the kubuntu-desktop paquage
<onclejibe> and in my console i write sudo apt-get install kdm
<onclejibe> but
<clivejo> what version of ubuntu
<onclejibe> Package kdm is not available, but is referred to by another package. This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or is only available from another source However the following packages replace it:   kde-wallpapers
<clivejo> I believe it moved from kdm to sddm in 15.04
<ahoneybun> it has
<onclejibe> ubuntu 15.04
<ahoneybun> kdm is gone
<onclejibe> so ?
<clivejo> then you dont need kdm in 15.04 its been replaced by sddm
<ahoneybun> unless the -desktop package is still calling for it
<onclejibe> sudo apt-get install sddm ?
<clivejo> which I believe is installed when you install Kubuntu-desktop#
<user> Hi
<clivejo> hi Guest36157 aka user
<Guest36157> how are you?
<ahoneybun> clivejo: you know about https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Tasksel
<ahoneybun> ?
<onclejibe> Kubuntu-desktop is installed but i'm still on ubuntu desktop...
<onclejibe> i don't know why..
<onclejibe> maybe you know a command to type in the console?
<clivejo> when  you installed the kubuntu-desktop package did it display a screen to select the display manager?
<kunguz> \join #pardus
<onclejibe> no
<onclejibe> it don't
<clivejo> onclejibe: have you tried ahoneybun suggestion and use tasksel?
<onclejibe> what is it?
<ahoneybun> I've never used it tbh just know about it
<ahoneybun> the wiki page says it just installs meta packages basically
<clivejo> just helper app that installs software for certain tasks
 * ahoneybun would just do a clean install
<clivejo> when I moved over from Ubuntu I just installed kubuntu-desktop and it pulled in all the required packages
<clivejo> but that was a long time ago!
<clivejo> and I have no desire to see Unity again to test or find out
<onclejibe> i just try to install packages by tasksel
<clivejo> hopefully that will install all the packages you need to boot into Kubuntu
<onclejibe> and is doing something when i choose kubuntu full packages but nothing more and i am still in ubuntu desktop... arff
<onclejibe> ;-)
<clivejo> have you rebooted?
<onclejibe> ok i will try
<ahoneybun> clivejo: well log out
<onclejibe> thanks a lot !!
<onclejibe> tha's working !
<clivejo> you in kubuntu now?
<onclejibe> yep
<clivejo> :)
<onclejibe> thank you !
<onclejibe> ;-)
<clivejo> no problem
<clivejo> hope you like it as much as we do
<clivejo> the Krunner is a handy tool, press Alt-Spacebar and it brings up a search box.  You can do lots of things from it, from open apps, find docs and even use it as a calculator!
#kubuntu 2015-09-15
<BadConnection> Hello
<BadConnection> How do I uninstall packages I installed with QApt
<BadConnection> ahoneybun: hey you here
<BadConnection> ahoneybun: I got nuvola installed. I had to sudo apt-get update then install both dep's then the install worked. I then had to launch 'Tilado Repositories' and select Nuvola. Works great though.
<ahoneybun> thats great to here BadConnection
<BadConnection> Can anyone help me with this KDEInit could not launch 'PacketTracer6': Could not open library '/usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libkdeinit5_PacketTracer6'. Cannot load library /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libkdeinit5_PacketTracer6: (/usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libkdeinit5_PacketTracer6.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory)
<BadConnection> That was supposed to be a pastebin sorry
<BadConnection> http://pastebin.com/XsVwNGVr
<BadConnection> ahoneybun: can i pick your brain again
<ahoneybun> sadly it's 11:30pm and I have work tomorrow
<BadConnection> np
<ahoneybun> I'm always around
<ahoneybun> night
<BadConnection> ok thanks ill try to catch you when im at work
<BadConnection> night
 * ahoneybun sleeps
<BadConnection> !seen tj-
<ubottu> I have no seen command
<llucas> Hi
<llucas> Can someone give a quick tip?
<llucas> There is a icon in the upper left corner of the screen
<llucas> if I click in it, it show some options. I think that it is a widget, but I can't find a way to disable or remove it
<excalibr> llucas
<excalibr> Plasma 5?
<excalibr> Right click on desktop -> Folder view settings -> Tweaks ->Uncheck show the desktop toolbox
<BadConnection> How do I change a symbolic link?
<ejay> Hi all.
<lordievader> o/
<svend-ev> Good morning
<kokko> Question: I got telelaphy running. But I always get infos like "contact is offline/contact is available/contanct is offline...) in the chat windows. How can I disable this uneccessary info. thx
<napoleaoV> hello, I am using kubuntu with plasma5.4 some icons dont appear the image, for example, skype,teamviewer and so on, I have tried to change icon theme, but same thing happens
<hateball> napoleaoV: in the tray?
<hateball> http://blog.martin-graesslin.com/blog/2014/06/where-are-my-systray-icons/
<alvin> 5.4, that's Wily? Is the system tray bug still not fixed there?
<hateball> It's not a bug as far as I can tell
<hateball> well, bug in the form of packaging maybe
<napoleaoV> sorry
<napoleaoV> not in the tray
<napoleaoV> in the application menu
<napoleaoV> and in application dashboard
<napoleaoV> i dont think is too buggy
<napoleaoV> i only havge a problem when I login, krunner crashes and then it comes back
<napoleaoV> apart from that, is very fast
<napoleaoV> the application dashboard is very handy
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<svend-ev> hejsa BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> hi svend-ev
<emnz> hello
<emnz> I'm trying to run kubuntu 15.04 in virtualbox (win7-64), but I get "kernel panic - not syncing:VFS:unable to mount root fs unknown-block"
<emnz> any ideas? I've googled but can't find anything related to virtualbox, only normal installations
<emnz> Using the same settings as I did with ubuntu, xubuntu and lubuntu
<emnz> Is it possible a corrupt ISO could cause this?
<soee> emnz: no idea, never used VB under windows :|
<emnz> ok thx, file is corrupt again it seems
<lordievader> emnz: What kind of disk is VB presenting to the VM?
<emnz> lordievader: no worries, the ISO was corrupt, its working now
<lordievader> Did you get that error when bootin the live cd?
<emnz> lordievader: I had the ISO set as virtual disk in virtualbox, when I started up the virtualOS it gave that error
<emnz> lordievader: redownloaded the ISO, and now its installing fine
<KSX> "Executable: plasmashell PID: 1157 Signal: Segmentation fault (11)", plasma crashed again
<lordievader> emnz: Ah, I thought you got that error after installing.
<BluesKaj> most home users using VMs have a linux host and windows as the guest OS...guessing you're at work, emnz
<KSX> when will the kde team fix the segmentation fault issue?
<BluesKaj> which kubuntu, KSX?
<KSX> BluesKaj, 15.04
<KSX> with plasma 5.3.2
<KSX> i thought i fixed this issue after removing the /.kde and /.config
<BluesKaj> KSX, plasma 5.4 is available for 15.04  http://askubuntu.com/questions/666175/how-to-install-plasma-5-4-on-kubuntu
<KSX> i will update, but i doubt that this will fix anything
<emnz> BluesKaj: nah, I'm a windows7 user that's trying out all the different distros
<BluesKaj> emnz, well, even VMs can be somewhat restrictive, but maybe I'm wrong because windows is always the guest on a linux host here
<emnz> BluesKaj: im sure you're right, but all the distros are running well enough to just test with, havent had any major issues yet
<BluesKaj> emnz, that's good then :-)
<n8w> hey, do u guys know how to enable icon labels for kde panel?
<terminalVelocity> hello
<terminalVelocity> i'm currently using kubuntu 15.04 with plasma 5.3 (i think)
<terminalVelocity> every so often
<terminalVelocity> the entire desktop freezes
<terminalVelocity> on me
<terminalVelocity> is there a way to kill the desktop from the command-line?
<lordievader> terminalVelocity: Restart sddm/ligthdm.
<TJ-> terminalVelocity: depending on which display maanger started it, "sudo service <DM> restart"
<terminalVelocity> great!! thanks.  any idea on how to determine which display manager i would be using?
<lordievader> terminalVelocity: What version of Kubuntu are you running?
<terminalVelocity> 15.04
<BluesKaj> sddm is default on 15.04 Kubuntu
<lordievader> terminalVelocity: sudo systemctl restart sddm
<terminalVelocity> ok, thanks BluesKaj and lordievader
<BluesKaj> think ubuntu still uses lightdm
<EvilRoey> hey BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> hi Roey
<EvilRoey> BluesKaj: so I found out why my external hard drive on my machine at home wasn't showing up in dmesg
<EvilRoey> BluesKaj:  (it was off)
<EvilRoey> so I turned it on, and the KDE notification let me open it in a new Dolphin window, yet I still couldn't mount it with mount...
<BluesKaj> did you try rebooting first?
<BluesKaj> BBL, errands to do
<lordievader> EvilRoey: Are there any partitions on it?
<EvilRoey> lordievader:  no not really I just do it at the device level
<EvilRoey> lordievader:  it has not been an issue before
<EvilRoey> -ever-
<EvilRoey> maybe I left the HD in the car in the hot summer days?  Maybe that did something?
<lordievader> Hmm, is the filesystem intact?
<EvilRoey> lordievader:  Dolphin opens it (via the KDE notification panel, so it isn't mounting it to /backup like I normally do)
<lordievader> No Dolphin mounts it to /media/<username> or something.
<EvilRoey> lordievader:  ok
<EvilRoey> lordievader:  yeah that's what I know from my experience with Dolphin
<EvilRoey> lordievader:  still though I do not understand why I cannot mount succesfully with the mount command
<lordievader> EvilRoey: What error do you get?
<EvilRoey> lordievader:  hrm.
<EvilRoey> lordievader:  I'm suddenly unable to access my home box from work
<EvilRoey> grr
<EvilRoey> lordievader:  I'll tell you when I have access to it, then
<EvilRoey> lordievader:  but the exact error code, which environment variable holds this?
<EvilRoey> echo $! ?
<lordievader> EvilRoey: If mount fails it will tell you.
<lordievader> Exit codes are retrieved by 'echo $?'
<EvilRoey> yeah.. it just said couldn't mount
<EvilRoey> or something nondescript like that
<EvilRoey> I was hoping that the errorlevel would give more insight
<EvilRoey> or dmesg
<EvilRoey> or /var/log/syslog
<EvilRoey> (what's the difference between these two?")
<lordievader> mount -v sometimes gives more insight.
<lordievader> Syslog is the system log, dmesg is for the kernel.
<EvilRoey> ahh, mount -v
<EvilRoey> lordievader:  so dmesg is only kernel stuff.
<EvilRoey> ok.. that makes sense now.
<EvilRoey> (given the outputs I am familiar with)
<lordievader> Yes. Mount does sometimes show up there (since it is kernel business)
<EvilRoey> aye
<EvilRoey> ok, so:
<EvilRoey> 1. I will issue mount -v
<EvilRoey> 2. I will read its error message, and also check $?
<EvilRoey> 3. I will check dmesg, then syslog
<EvilRoey> how's that sound
<EvilRoey> lordievader:  and thanks very much btw :)
<lordievader> Whatever gets you a clear error.
<EvilRoey> hopefully this will float my boat.;
<EvilRoey> hey packi
<EvilRoey> lordievader:  I'll report back once I do
<lordievader> If something doesn't work you want as much information as possible as to why it doesn't work.
<Haali> Anyone had issues with Netrunner16x64 being unable to boot after seting Ntfs partitions to automount in Disks?
<ip10a123a208a6> kill my clone
<ip10a123a208a6> problémes whith nvidia driver
<ip10a123a208a6> 15/09/2015 19:13:49	ACPI Warning	\_SB_.PCI0.XVR0.VGA_._DSM: Argument #4 type mismatch - Found [Buffer], ACPI requires [Package] (20141107/nsarguments-95)
<deitarion> Any ideas how to prevent blueman-applet from launching? It's not in any of the startup item control panels I checked and it'd be nice to have it available for use without undoing the `sudo apt-get autoremove blueman` I'm currently using to keep it from running on startup.
<deitarion> That is, it wasn't in any of the control panels when it was installed, yet it kept running on startup.
<Haali> And they said Linux was fun huh
<deitarion> Definitely more fun than any other operating system. When some genius removed the "don't nag me to reboot after a kernel update" checkbox, it was far easier to rip out the update notifier and MacGyver something together using Zenity and Shell Script than it would have been to do something equivalent on Windows or OSX.
<deitarion> http://blog.ssokolow.com/archives/2014/08/08/hacking-together-a-quick-update-notifier/ in case anyone's wondering.
<Haali> well, I'm not a linux expert, but you can get updates for most of software from package manager in pretty much any distro or no?
<ip10a123a208a6> Halli and they said linux was fun hud :D
<Haali> y
<ip10a123a208a6> hi
<Haali> I crached 4 distros on startup
<Haali> woof
<deitarion> Haali: I'm not sure what you mean. I get all of my updates via the package manager... I just didn't like the GUI trying to impose its will on me so I ripped it out and hacked together a quick custom GUI on top of the apt-get command-line interface.
<deitarion> Haali: That is, I'm not sure how what you said related to what I said.
<Haali> it's ok
<ip10a123a208a6> who can tell me the right driver for my card
<Haali> I'd hack too if I knew how XD
<Haali> what card?
<ip10a123a208a6> NVIDIA GT 220M
<ip10a123a208a6> GEFORCE
<Haali> which ditro are you on? PS they are all geforce since 2003
<Haali> that awkward silence...
<deitarion> Haali: This is #kubuntu. I'd assume he's on the Kubuntu distro.
<Haali> well Im on Netrunner and Im here?
<ip10a123a208a6> GT220M for my card
<Haali> its pretty much the same thing except 3rd party software
<deitarion> Haali: In which case, it shouldn't matter for the purposes of drivers.
<Haali> You should find Additional drivers under system setting and see if there are some drivers listed
<Haali> and shoce one of (proprietary) kind
<Haali> *chose
<Haali> however you wont have vsync
<deitarion> ip10a123a208a6: The GT220M should be well within the range of versions supported by the recommended version of the nVidia binary drivers on offer.
<Haali> Why are you searching for a driver?
<ip10a123a208a6> ok
<Haali> Did you find it?
<deitarion> If you're on KDE, then System Settings > Driver Manager should give you an easy selector where you can just pick the one marked "(Recommended Driver)"
<ip10a123a208a6> I have problems at startup whit my card
<Haali> what problem?
<ip10a123a208a6> deitarion thank you message received
<ip10a123a208a6> error acpi
<Haali> all nvidia cards have that error
<Haali> acpi smth failed
<Haali> started with version 219
<Haali> or smt
<ip10a123a208a6> 15/09/2015 19:13:48	ACPI Warning	\_SB_.PCI0.XVR0.VGA_._DSM: Argument #4 type mismatch - Found [Buffer], ACPI requires [Package] (20141107/nsarguments-95)
<ip10a123a208a6> I tried safe mode to repair the pack but still the same problem
<Haali> You should switch distro
<Haali> if you can't boot with that error
<ip10a123a208a6> I can start but the error is returned each start
<Haali> can you use that notebook like surifn n stuff?
<ip10a123a208a6> haali yes i can
<Haali> then I would ignore the error msg and go on about lollygagging
<ip10a123a208a6> I did not download the right driver the first time here is my error
<ip10a123a208a6> haali ok I got it
<ip10a123a208a6> i  started with version 219
<Haali> well that's +1 for me I as I see it.
<Haali> can you click on the start thingy and try to find driver manager?
<Haali> there you should be able to see if any additional drivers are available
<Haali> if there are try to chose one of those that have (proprietary) at the end of them
<ip10a123a208a6> ok
<Haali> You can always try to find some1 more experienced to help you
<ip10a123a208a6> I'm going to try
<Haali> k
<ip10a123a208a6> thanks for the info byebye
<Haali> k tc
<Joe____> Hello
<Joe____> my question is this
<Okitain> ...
<Joe____> How to install ubuntu kubuntu with
<Joe____> Ubuntu
<Joe____> ?????
<Okitain> okay that was...something.
<charllie> hello how can i make 2 virtual desktops in which i could switch app from one dekstop to another (horizontally)
<charllie> ?
<finetundra__> charllie: I believe so
<purxiz> anyone here?
<finetundra__> purxiz: sup
<purxiz> Hey, trying to write a systemd file for running a perl script but having some trouble with X window dependencies
<purxiz> it's for xSwipe to enable multi-finger gestures on the trackpad
 * finetundra__ looks to see what flew overhead
<finetundra__> ok then
<genii> !info xswipe
<ubottu> Package xswipe does not exist in vivid
<genii> ..
<purxiz> is there a channel where systemd experts reside?
<Okitain> oh no
<bprompt> oh yes
<arist0v> hello, i try to start a livecd of kubuntu 14.04.3 and i got acpi pcc probe failed and it stuck there anyone could help please??
<bprompt_> arist0v:    retry, boot, once at the splash screen, press F6, disable the acpi, and try loading kubuntu from there
<arist0v> bprompt_, i'll try brb
<bprompt_> k
<Stern> Just configured krfb and successfully setup an remote connection from gnome-ubuntu. I can see the screen, but when i click screen changes are only displayed on my kubuntu desktop.
<arist0v> bprompt_, the computer freeze before i could do anything
<Stern> Any idea what is going wrong?
<bprompt_> arist0v:     ctrl-alt-del twice, if it doesn't do it, then force a shutdown, by holding the power button for 5secs
<arist0v> bprompt_, and what did i do after that?
<bprompt_> arist0v:    retry, boot, once at the splash screen, press F6, disable the acpi, and try loading kubuntu from there
<arist0v> bprompt_, that what i try last time but didn'T work
<bprompt_> arist0v:   there are a few other checkboxes under the F6 menu, you may want to see if disabling some, may get it going through that hardware compatibility issue
<arist0v> bprompt_, the computer freeze before i got any menu
<coyote> hi all I need some trouble shooting with a new install I am looking in t no dice yetthe wiki bu
<Guest94901> hello. i installed 15.04 but after restart it boots straight into kubuntu, ignoring Windows. I want to have Dual boot instead. What can i do now?
<coyote> I just installed kubuntu vivid vervet on a x200 thinkpad no problems
<bprompt_> arist0v:    then is sounds like you may want to reburn the iso, and retry that, maybe the previous force shutdown broke something
<coyote> but i installed lxqt via ppa and a bunch of other software via synaptic
<bprompt_> Guest94901:    is windows installed already?   how big is your hdd?
<coyote> I restarted and now i just get a blank screen
<coyote> when I turn the computer off cia power button i see the jubuntu splash screen
<Guest94901> bprompt_: its installed. 256G SSD
<arist0v> bprompt_, it'S in fact a live usb
<coyote> I see the kubunt logo when I first boot up also but it just hangs
<bprompt_> coyote:   could try holding down the Shift key while booting, to get to the Grub menu, and use the Recovery boot option from there,  then go to a root shell session and try an "fsck", or some other option from the Recovery boot
<bprompt_> arist0v:    yes, but improper shutdowns can break "open files" loaded in ram, thus
<bprompt_> arist0v:  yielding the usb system with all kind of errors
<Guest94901> kubuntu 15.04 is the first Linux  distro that does not offer dual boot as default for me. never had issues before
<bprompt_> Guest94901:     ok.. once in kubuntu, run konsole and do a -> sudo update-grub <-   it should find windows and add it to the menu
<Guest94901> bprompt_: i try that thanks
<coyote> I am in bios but i dont see an option to go to recovery mode, just to change the boot order
<coyote> is it boot mode that i need to change?
<bprompt_> coyote:   could try holding down the Shift key while booting, to get to the Grub menu, and use the Recovery boot option from there,  then go to a root shell session and try an "fsck", or some other option from the Recovery boot
<coyote> I got into recovery mode
<bprompt_> k
<bprompt_> coyote:   see if any of those options may work from that menu, if not, you can always drop to a "root" shell session, and do an fsck
<ahoneybun> enable networking in case you ned it
<ahoneybun> *need
<coyote> ran the recovery stuff
<coyote> same deal :(
<bprompt_> coyote:    ok.... go back to the same menu, by holding the Shift key, once at that menu, pick the regular kubuntu entry and press "e", to edit, go to the line for booting the image, and remove the "quite splash" and add "acpi=off apm=off", and press ctrl-x<-- to boot with  those changes
<bprompt_> s/quite/quiet/  rather
<arist0v> bprompt_, i still got other issue, but for the one i came here the answer was: i need to set the OS in the bios to windows 7 and not windows 8.1. FYI
<bprompt_> arist0v:     you mean, in the menu that shows up after booting up?
<arist0v> bprompt_, non in the BIOS
<bprompt_> arist0v:    bios doesn't have menus for OSes, thus, grub would, or nt loader would
<TJ-> arist0v: In UEFI the boot menu may not be editable from the firmware setup; you could it using the EDK2 shellx64.efi, or from a booted OS. In Linux you can use efibootmgr
<TJ-> s/could it/could edit/
<arist0v> bprompt_, i know usually yes but this bios HAVE
<arist0v> and i know the diference between the bios and the boot menu :P
<TJ-> arist0v: It's UEFI, not BIOS :)
<arist0v> TJ-, no it's an option in the bios
<TJ-> arist0v: No, there is no BIOS. It's UEFI
<arist0v> yeah right lol sorry :P
<arist0v> have to go now good by everyone
<TheRinger> dsd
#kubuntu 2015-09-16
<dude264> hello. i get a black screen after upgrading to plasma 5.4. what can i do?
<SireWolf> revert?
<dude264> how
<dude264> on black screen there is nothing ican do
<dude264> fixeditmyself. gn
<Zaya> hello and Asalam-o-allakium to the peoples in the group
<Zaya> how are you all today...
<frecel_> can someone point me to the source of the Kubuntu Driver Manager?
<Zaya> welcome frecel_
<frecel_> I think I'm frustrated enough right now that I might actually fix a bug that's been bugging me (no pun intended) for a while now
<Zaya> serach driver manager
<BadConnection> When I go to desktop options and set wallpaper as image and click "open" I can't navigate to my /pictures folder or any home folder... they aren't listed??
<billy__> u must have a bad connection
<ndrg> \ping
<Okitain> this is probably the wrong slash.
<DDR> Hello, all. I have this *vague* problem where after a day or two plasma and/or kde just sort of become unreliable and eventually just stop working in weird ways.
<DDR> Anyone come before? :/
<hateball> DDR: 2 days being booted you mean?
<DDR> Yeah.
<hateball> DDR: perhaps https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=344879 ?
<ubottu> KDE bug 344879 in general "memory leak in plasmashell - huge ram usage" [Normal,Confirmed]
<hateball> you can easily observe if the plasmashell process grows disgustingly huge
<DDR> It's that and Firefox at the top of my memory use column.
<DDR> I'll keep an eye on it though.
<hateball> Yeah but how much is it using? Being on top doesnt say much :)
<hateball> 300mb or so is expected, not several gigs
<DDR> 275,000K, says system monitor.
<DDR> But it's only been running for a little while.
<DDR> I haven't noticed memory going through the roof, but I haven't been keeping an eye on it either.
<hateball> I am not saying it's the cause of your headache, just suggesting a possibility that's affecting me :)
<DDR> Thank you. Even if I can eliminate memory use as a cause, it'll be a step in the right direction.
<Okitain> Hello people. Does anyone know what kind of mimetype does kdeconnect have?
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<yossarianuk> hi when it 15.10 being frozen ?
<yossarianuk> *is*
<lordievader> yossarianuk: < ubottu> A schedule of wily werewolf (15.10) release milestones can be found here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ReleaseSchedule
<yossarianuk> lordievader: cheers
<yossarianuk> so is 'KDE Releases Applications 15.08.1' making it into kubuntu 15.10 ? (is there anywhere that shows which versions are planned ?_)
<yossarianuk> i.e -> https://www.kde.org/announcements/announce-applications-15.08.1.php
<soee> yossarianuk: 15.10 has already 15.08.0 apps so bugifx release (15.08.1) doesn't conflict with feature freeze etc. so should land in Wily when packaged
<soee> different sotry are new frameworsk :)
<yossarianuk> soee: cheers
<tagesleuchtrot> cheers
<futureOfKubuntu> hello - what are the most important INNOVATIONS which are planned for future versions of KUBUNTU? where can I read about that?
<Guest61271> kubuntu either won't boot or boots without displaying through video card anyhelp?
<hateball> Guest61271: Is this installed or from live-media? What GPU do you have?
<Guest61271> fresh install wont boot
<Guest61271> im currently on live from usb
<Guest61271> nvidia gtx 550?
<hateball> Are you using 15.04 ?
<Guest61271> y
<Guest61271> atleast tried to
<Guest61271> SD
<hateball> !nomodeset
<ubottu> A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<Guest61271> 10x checking out
<kubuntu_> kubu15 bsod error bro here, to <hateball> setting nomodeset in kernel only got me to kubu logo and then it went black again
<kubuntu_> to <ubottu>  I can't mount kubu's partition from live nor from netrunner? gonna try and install again
<hateball> kubuntu_: if it is installed and not encrypted you should be able to just mount it in dolphin in a livesession
<kubuntu_> Im pretty sure I didn;t set up encryp any way to check from terminal?
<kubuntu_> is nomodeset required on Kubu14 also for NVidia cards?
<hateball> kubuntu_: well, my 770gtx works ootb with 15.04 also
<kubuntu_> ...
<hateball> kubuntu_: do you get any form of error when you try mounting the installed disk?
<kubuntu_> Any chance dual boot is making it go fuzzy ?
<kubuntu_> nope
<hateball> nope
<kubuntu_> only standard acpi pc?? probe failed
<kubuntu_> starting ver...
<kubuntu_> it is on every linux I tried
<kubuntu_> I find if fisshy that I can't mount kubu install part.
<kubuntu_> Gonna try reinstall ans see waht happens.
<kubuntu_> Btw i checked update and install 3rd party stuff on first installation
<kubuntu_> maybe that made it go wonky
<kubuntu_> <hateball> kubuntu_: do you get any form of error when you try mounting the installed disk? I do get error in doplphin
<kubuntu_> cant see which currently installing
<kubuntu_> on that partition O_O
<hateball> ack, suck little patience
<Haali_Kubuntu_15> to <hateball> / <ubottu> freshly installed Kub15 without updates and 3rd party sofw. booted up with no errors, no need for "nomodest"
<Haali_Kubuntu_15> dunno what the prob was though.
<Haali_Kubuntu_15> 10x for help doe
<hateball> Haali_Kubuntu_15: weird
<hateball> Haali_Kubuntu_15: 3rd party software does not include gpu drivers, so that shouldnt be it
<hateball> And regular updates, well that could include a more recent kernel and noeuveau modules but even that should "just work"
<hateball> Haali_Kubuntu_15: if you intend to do any gaming I suggest you switch to the nvidia-proprietary driver
<Haali_Kubuntu_15> not much gaming gonna happen here
<Haali_Kubuntu_15> from all I read nvidia cards suck ducky eggs on linux side
<hateball> Nah, they're good
<Haali_Kubuntu_15> I got no vsync in Netrunner nor Osuse ...
<Haali_Kubuntu_15> even with propritary drivers
<hateball> Performance is mostly on par with Windows if you use proprietary driver
<hateball> Haali_Kubuntu_15: Did you enable it in Kwin settings?
<Haali_Kubuntu_15> Netrunner has no Kwin ? its something else and y it was enabled there
<Haali_Kubuntu_15> One has to add tripplebuffering in some config file
<Haali_Kubuntu_15> I didn't have enough tomatoes to threw at that tree doe
<Haali_Kubuntu_15> so I just decided to say nay to screen tearing
<Haali_Kubuntu_15> By the tuts you must enable in window manager and in driver manager and edit some cfg as I remember.
<hateball> I've no idea about netrunner, this is kubuntu
<hateball> If you use the proprietary driver, you can use https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/NVIDIA#Avoid_tearing_with_GeForce_500.2F600.2F700.2F900_series_cards
<hateball> This works well
<Haali_Kubuntu_15> Netrunenr is Kubu slitly different
<pramod> When would plasma 5.4 be available in backports
<pramod> help
<napoleaoV> hello, how can I assign a icon to a application in plasma5 ?
<pramod_> When would plasma 5.4 be available in backports
<Trec> hi is it normal for switching to worspace grid animation to lag?
<Trec> for switching to worspace grid*
<Trec> it's kind of awkward to do it with an autocorner to go to the worspace grid
<cojack> hello, there is a plan to publish KDE Apps and Platform 4.14.3 in kubuntu 14.10?
<Colos> Hi Guys, Ive just installed Kubuntu 15 but I experience countless bugs, mainly around the Muon updater. Anyone knows how to fix this....? The download site says its a stable, reliable distro.....
<Colos> The updating starts than randomly hangs and/or sometimes fires an erro message while the buttons in the error window are inactive.... I had to shut down the PC by the emergency power off button....
<Colos> wow the OS has just fired another error message: Baloo File closed unexpectedly....
<Colos> while I was typing here
<Colos> and the updater has hanged at Systemd(amd64) phase now
<Colos> So Kubuntu 15 is just an alpha testing version as far as I see
<Colos> drkonqi closed unexpectedly.... another crash..... just now
<workstation-2> Hi
<anon__> hello, KMail wont access my IMAP on Yahoo. any tips?
<anon__> kubutu 15.04, fresh install, adress works, no error messages
<rooooomba> sup
<Okitain> rooooomba: sup
<anon__> hello, i just can't get emails with kmail. "retrieving folders 0%". does anyone know?
<MoonUnit`> anon__:  i think it tends to be an akonadi problem, google kmail akonadi and you might find some ideas.
<anon__> MoonUnit`: ok i try
<Okitain> For some reason, i can't install kmail on kubuntu-ci/stable ppa
<Okitain> says that it can't find a bunch of dependencies
<Okitain> anyone here packaging this?
<bprompt> Okitain:    try maybe #kde
<Okitain> bprompt: they are not packagers, they are developers
<bprompt> k
<svend-ev> Good morning
<bprompt> well, afternoon here
<Okitain> evening here :P
<KSX> good night
<mparillo> I have been creating USBs for years using unetbootin, but they have been failing in the last week with a syslinux boot error. Trying dd (hoping not to destroy my disk).
<Okitain> Anyone using kubuntu-ci stable?
<raybay> is the kubuntu download (at kubuntu) updated as new features/packages come out, or is it the same for 6 months, with changes/upgrades made after the install?
<Okitain> raybay: usually features are only added on next release, updates are usually just bugfixes
<Okitain> and no, images aren't updated unless a critical bug is discovered
<raybay> Okitain: Thankyou
<ahoneybun> unless it is an LTS
<ahoneybun> which the updates are made a new image spin is done
<raybay> ahoneybun: Thankyou
<ahoneybun> yepo :)
<austin6598>  when i reload my repos i get this: https://www.irccloud.com/pastebin/D2xyZKlN/
#kubuntu 2015-09-17
<ahoneybun> austin6598: might be more inline here: #ubuntu-touch
<frecel> Is it just me or are there some items missing in the right click menu in dolphin in 15.10?
<BadConnection> Where does kubuntu 15.04 put the default wallpapers?
<BadConnection> Or where does apt-get install kde-wallpapers plasma-workspace-wallpapers save the images
<SireWolf> laters
<BadConnection> ahoneybun: o/ how was your day
<BadConnection> aha!
<BadConnection> dpkg-query -L kde-wallpapers
<BadConnection> Anyone have a how-to on creating packages to install with plasmapkg2 specifically splash screens?
<ahoneybun> so the daily from monday installer crashed before I even started
<mparillo> This it? https://www.kubuntuforums.net/showthread.php?68163-Be-Wily-and-Enjoy-the-Progress-of-Kubuntu-15-10&p=379554&viewfull=1#post379554
<veXx> is there anyway to disable avahi? ive tried an .override, update-rc avahi-daemon disable, and ENABLED_ON_BOOT=0. I have looked through multiple stack exchanges and searched google.
<TJ-> veXx: What is starting it?
<TJ-> veXx: maybe it's started via Dbus?
<veXx> TJ-: im not sure, it autostarts and i been digging trying to find out what starts it
<veXx> that may be it
<ovidiu-florin> have any of you seen this? (read the comment) https://www.facebook.com/kubuntu.org/posts/821704247942702?comment_id=828267107286416
<bshah> some user reported same in #plasma
<rritoch> Hi, I tried to upgrade to werewolf but I ran into an error http://pastebin.com/r9Ey5s7U can someone advise how I can fix this problem?
<lordievader> rritoch: Use do-release-upgrade. Kubuntu-do-release-upgrade is known to be broken.
<TJ-> The fix is release; probably needs to trickle down to mirrors
<lordievader> Nice, good to hear.
<TJ-> http://packages.ubuntu.com/vivid/ubuntu-release-upgrader-core
<TJ-> fix is in python3-distupgrade
<rritoch> lordievader: Ok thanks. I found a related bug report https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-release-upgrader/+bug/1488843
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1488843 in ubuntu-release-upgrader (Ubuntu Wily) "SRU: upgrader kde frontend fails to start" [Critical,Fix released]
<rritoch> lordievader: For now I'm going to try to go from vivid > vivid-proposed > wily which I believe is what the bug solution suggests.
<rritoch> lordievader: When that fials I'll try do-release-upgrade (note the extreme confidence, lol)
<lordievader> That sounds like a bad idea.
<rritoch> fials=fails
<lordievader> Simply run the do-release-upgrade -d.
<rritoch> What is -d ?
<rritoch> This is my first legitimate upgrade, all of my other updates have been via mods to the sources list.
<lordievader> It is used to upgrade to a development version. Wily is still a development version.
<lordievader> Do realize what it means to be running a development version.
<lordievader> Things may break at any point without warning.
<rritoch> lordievader: Yes, I'm a developer
<rritoch> lordievader: This server breaks without warning either way (grumble MSI)
<lordievader> Still, if you have no requirement for a development release I'd stick to something released. Preferably even an LTS release.
<rritoch> lordievader: Isn't wily scheduled to be LTS?
<lordievader> rritoch: No, 16.04 is the next LTS.
<rritoch> Ok, well that's unfortunate. I really like the KDE 5 features but it wasn't worth all of the headaches that were caused by leaving trusty (LTS). Either way this system is already unstable. Do you have any idea when the next LTS is scheduled for release?
<lordievader> April 2016 (16.04) ;)
<rritoch> lordievader: Ok, thanks for the assistance. The only reason I was going to upgrade to wily-unstable is I thought I could pin to it and it was going to eventually be LTS
<rritoch> lordievader: This machine eats GPU's like candy. It's hosted the distruction of 4 R9 280X and apparently has managed to do some damage to the integrated graphics.
<lordievader> Wut? How?
<rritoch> lordievader: GPU 1 & 2 were cooked in the first week, can't blame the server for that, the manufacturer didn't use enough thermal paste.
<rritoch> lordievader: GPU 3 is now filled with artifacts after 2 hours of playing minecraft, and GPU 4 was broken by an electrical storm.
<lordievader> So that is under warrenty?
<lordievader> Hehe, talking about a stroke of bad luck.
<rritoch> lordievader: I'm still not quite sure whats wrong with the IGD, but the HDMI is really screwing up.
<rritoch> lordievader: No, it's well past the waranty
<lordievader> Hmm, how is the cooling on the other components?
<rritoch> lordievader: I have no cooling problems anymore, I upgraded to http://www.aerocool.us/strikex/images/image_stx_air-11.png
<rritoch> lordievader: It needs to be cleaned regularly, but other than that there's no way that things going to cook.
<lordievader> Pff, that is a computer case? What a beast.
<lordievader> Still it is a good idea to check your temperatures every once in a while. Especially those of harddrives.
<rritoch> lordievader: Yeah, I upgraded to that case soon after the first two GPU's were cooked
<rritoch> lordievader: I haven't checked in awhile but that case has a dedicated fan for the hard drives. Other than hard shutdowns (cutting power), I haven't had any data corruption.
<rritoch> lordievader: Oh, I forgot to mention this server also ate a 1100W power supply. I'm starting to suspect I need to find a new hardware vendor.
<rritoch> lordievader: Anyhow, after the next LTS is released I hope to switch to NVidia and maybe try out a Xeon PHI, is the next LTS expected to support Xeon PHI co-processors?
<lordievader> rritoch: I am not talking about data corruption. Harddrives simply cannot take high temperatures. 40 C is bad for a hdd.
<lordievader> No idea if it will support Xeon PHI processors.
<rritoch> Well, I checked the hard drive temps. The primary hard drive is a bit hot, 41C, secondary 36C (independent, not raid)
<rritoch> The cores are all 37C-39C
<lordievader> Meh, that is okay. I'd see if you can increase cooling on the primary drive though.
<rritoch> lordievader: I probably just need to move it down. It is in the top slot which the fan barely reaches.
<lordievader> Easy peasy ;)
<rritoch> lordievader: I'm somewhat confused by this sensors output though. It says Adapter: ISA adapter Physical id 0: +42C (accept I don't have any ISA connections on this motherboard Z87-GD65).
<lordievader> Isn't it a sensor on the motherboard itself?
<TJ-> ISA just means the original motherboard I/O access
<TJ-> As opposed to hanging off a IIC bus
<rritoch> I'm not so worried about these temperatures. The GPU's burned up ~ 104C
<TJ-> That's to be expected :)
<rritoch> Anyhow, I was able to revert back to vivid instead of vivid-proposed before any of the proposed updates were installed. So thanks for saving me from that headache.
<TJ-> I've been testing Wily for a few weeks and so far it's been stable; plenty of regression bugs, but platform has behaved
<rritoch> Well, my only problem with Ubuntu/Vivid was that KDE doesn't utilize the second video card (pre-gpu destruction)
<rritoch> If I put two monitors on the primary video card (pre-destruction) KDE used them, but if I connected a monitor to the second card the screen was just black.
<rritoch> I was temporarily able to resolve it by hacking startkde to launch a second instance of kde on the second screen but there were still some quirks
<rritoch> Like the start menu opening on the wrong screen.
<rritoch> Ultimatly I spent most of my time in XFCE since that was able to detect and use both cards without issues (until the gpu's died)
<rritoch> I don't remember having these problems with Trusty/LTS, but that was a long time ago. I may have done the startkde hack on that also but it never opened menu's or windows to the wrong screen.
<TJ-> I use 6 monitors across 3 GPUs with it
<rritoch> On KDE?
<TJ-> of course! Unit is terrible for multi-monitor multi-GPU
<TJ-> s/Unit/Unity/
<rritoch> TJ-: Are you using sddm ?
<TJ-> That or lightdm
<rritoch> Can you pastebin your sddm.conf ? I couldn't find documentation to set that up properly which is why I ended up modifying the startkde script
<rritoch> Probably too late now since my GPU's are cooked, but I'll be replacing them eventually
<TJ-> It's the default
<rritoch> Hmm, I guess my problem was with my configuration of X. To get the second video card to be enabled I had to manually configure it as a second screen. They ended up as DISPLAY=0.0 and DISPLAY=0.1, apparently what I did was far from the standard configuration.
<TJ-> Yes, I have 4 X screens
<rritoch> TJ-: Are your GPU's AMD/fglrx ?
<TJ-> No, nvidia
<rritoch> TJ-: Ahh, that's probably why. I really have no intention of continuing with fglrx, it has been a nightmare.
<rritoch> I just need to find a mid-range (stable) NVidia card to use. This motherboard has built-in SLI support it's just a case of finding cards this machine can't eat.
<rritoch> The R9's were overkill, they used too much power and there was really no noticable difference between 1 card, or crossfire, since 1 card was enough to drive anything I run on them.
<hateball> arent the 960gtx midrange?
<hateball> I dunno what one defines midrange even. I have a 770gtx that is a year or two, it still does me fine in all games etc
<rritoch> Are the GTX 970 Ti's reliable w/linux? It looks like they push out about 1 teraflop max as far as I can tell which with 2 cards (2 teraflops) is probably more than enough for anything I need to do
<soee> :)
 * rritoch 's third PCI port is waiting patiently for a Xeon Phi processor
<hateball> rritoch: it's one of the most commonly used cards for gaming at least
<hateball> oh, not Ti, but I doubt it'd be much different to GTX
<hateball> just use up-to-date drivers from https://launchpad.net/~graphics-drivers/+archive/ubuntu/ppa and it should be all good
<lordievader> Fglrx and 4.x kernels are a lot of fun </sarcasm>
<hateball> I saw something about a new catalyst released now, but I've shunned ATI/AMD hardware on linux for nearly a decade so... :p
<rritoch> lordievader: I agree 100%, AMD should really warn their customers that they are only usable by IT professionals. To get it to work on debian I had to make adjustments to the drivers source code, I got so fed up with the driver situation that it is the reason I switched to Ubuntu. At least ubuntu ships with a "functional" fglrx driver, at least as functional as is possible given the driver quality.
<rritoch> As much as I hate to see the my $1200 investment go up in smoke, at least I'll be rid of the fglrx headache.
<rritoch> (2x MSI R9 280X Frozer)
<hateball> surely you dont have to throw them away, there are things like ebay
<hateball> rritoch: did you try the 15.9 driver?
<rritoch> hateball: I'm not, I just need to find a repair shop, the HDMI port is blown on one, and the GPU is blown on the other, If someone could lift the GPU and put it on the other card, at least one of them would be functional.
<rritoch> hateball: They're physically damaged
<hateball> rritoch: oh :|
<rritoch> hateball: GPU was killed by minecraft, HDMI port was killed by an electrical storm.
<rritoch> While I'm here, is there some decent configuration tool to "repair" the intel IGD configuration? https://forum-en.msi.com/index.php?topic=261015.0
<rritoch> Today it's suddenly using the proper 1368x768 resolution, but still only detects on screen as "default" and only lists the 1368x768 resolution in display settings.
<rritoch> With the GPU's burned up I'm using the IGD but even that doesn't work properly.
<hateball> no xorg.conf leftovers messing things up?
<hateball> rritoch: or any weird settings under ~/.kde/share/apps/kscreen
<rritoch> hateball: I removed my custom /usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d/00-serverlayout.conf & {$1}/01-screens.conf I guess I need to look at the rest of this stuff to see if any of it could be a problem.
<rritoch> Hmm
<rritoch> Where is the driver blacklist?
<rritoch> I think I remember blacklisting some drivers a long time ago, that may be my problem.
<hateball> rritoch: /etc/modprobe.d/
<rritoch> I see snd_intel8x0m blacklisted
<rritoch> The integrated chip is Xeon E3-1200 so I'm not sure if that is the problem. I suppose it can't hurt to remove that from the blacklist.
<hateball> well that's just audio
<hateball> probably blacklisted if you used hdmi out for audio on the ati cards or so
<rritoch> hateball: Well, one of the problems is the HDMI audio
<rritoch> radeon is blacklisted in favor of fglrx, but that shouldn't be an issue since both R9's are physically removed.
<rritoch> Idon't think that's the problem as I have snd_intel8x0 installed, apparently the *m is a different, less reliable driver.
<rritoch> Well, this is new. HDMI screen is stable, but the vga is now in 640x480
<rritoch> Damn, I think I know what the problem is. When my wife holds the cable the HDMI is stable. I probably need better grounding, she doesn't know it but she's the ground wire right now, lol
<rritoch> I still don't have any resolution options. This seems to have a mind of it's own.
<svend-ev> Good morning
<Colos> Hi Everyone, I am ona  fresh Kubuntu 15 but the browser cannot play Adobe shockwave based pages. Any idea?
<hateball> Colos: Which browser are you using?
<hateball> For Firefox/NPAPI based, apt-get install flashplugin-installer
<Colos> hateball its the latest Firefox, default on Kubuntu 15 after apt-get update 40.x
<hateball> for Chromium, pepperflashplugin-nonfree
<Colos> 40.0.3.
<yossarianuk> on my work PC (intel GPU) I keep getting a really slow system after a while - looks like an issue with plasmashell ?
<yossarianuk> the load of my desktop (8gb/4core) is load average 2 - this is with all apps closed, the top process in htop is plasmshell and its using 126% of CPU
<yossarianuk> there are about 30 processes in htop that show '/usr/bin/plasmashell --shut-up'
<yossarianuk> rebooting fixes this but it will happen again over time
<yossarianuk> how to troubleshoot further?
<soee> yossarianuk: ask on #plasma
<yossarianuk> ok soee: this only seems to happen on my work pc - my home pc (nvidia) this doesn't occur.
<Colos> Kubuntu is full of bugs :( gonna switch distro again.
<TJ-> Colos: Mozilla blocked all Flash
<alvin> Flash needs to die. I admit I've been saying that for the past 15 years, but still...
<TJ-> Colos: it will only allow Flash player versions not known to be actively exploitable
<alvin> We don't even have a recent version. Adobe stopped Flash for Linux
<TJ-> That's what Mozilla's security chief told Adobe :)
<Unit193> Still does butfix releases.
<alvin> True
<alvin> But do you really need Flash? Who knows sites that can't work without? I do know one. Some post service in France.
<Colos> anyway, its rather a browser/OS war because countless websites use flash/shockwawe so that chrome can play any page while firefox cannot play
<Colos> www.forgeofempire.com
<Colos> a game
<TJ-> Colos: That's because Google maintain their own Flash plugin for Chrome
<Colos> yeah, while mozilla does not maintain anything for flash....
<TJ-> Even Adobe have abandoned Flash
<alvin> Ah, games. Ok. But that's not really 'needing' it. There are other games.
<TJ-> Colos: the problem is web sites that use Flash, it's a well-proven vector for malware due to being so poorly written.
<Colos> google has a good reason why they maintain it. bec they know very well, the veryy foirst priority is the endure a 100% user experince in the competition and all IT factors come after
<Colos> you will not drop your fav game just bec some browser is not playing it, you rather switch browser or OS
<Colos> endure=ensure
<alvin> The 'poorly written' doesn't play a part here. Look at Hacking Team's exploits. Just the fact that Flash is active in your browser makes you vulnerable to drive by attacks.
<alvin> I would. Lenovo's malware and rootkit doesn't affect Kubuntu, but would you still trust Lenovo after that?
<TJ-> alvin: "poorly written" includes security vulnerabilities
<alvin> You're talking about Flash itself then. Yes, but so is all Adobe software.
<TJ-> The fact the Adobe cannot find these vulnerabilities before 0-days appear tells us (rather like with Ms Windows) that the development process and code quality is very poor.
<Colos> so I have to remove the ethernet and wifi cards from my younger brothers PC in order to make sure he is safe on the web from hackers. but than he cannot play his fav online game. we have to decide we waqnt server level security on apC or jusgt having fun. I think everything should be an option for the user.
<alvin> Depends on your situation. As a sysadmin, I remove Flash everywhere. It saves a lot of work.
<rritoch> I think the problem turned out to be with the bios. I reduced the amount of shared memory, and increased the amount of dynamic memory to max, and disabled multi-monitor and it now works much better.
<rritoch> Ok, looks like the multi-monitor was still on, but the other changes are in effect. It still doesn't detect available resolutions but at least it's no longer broken.
<rritoch> Still getting this xrandr: Failed to get size of gamma for output default
<rritoch> "lshw -c video" reports the display is unclaimed
<BanHammor> Hello. Do i understand it right that kubuntu-ci doesn't supply language packages?
<BanHammor> or, specifically, l10n packages
<lordievader> rritoch: The xrandr error is usually thrown when the driver is crappy.
<rritoch> lordievader: Yeah, it's a driver issue, I'm now breaking /etc/initramfs-tools/modules to see if I can get the device driver to use the device
<rritoch> lspci lists the device, but the driver isn't using it.
<lordievader> rritoch: What is the output of 'lspci -k|grep -A3 VGA'?
<rritoch> rebooting right now, but it's Xeon E3-1200
<lordievader> rritoch: That is not what I am after ;)
<rritoch> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Xeon E3-1200 v3/4th Gen Core Processor Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 06)
<rritoch>         Subsystem: Micro-Star International Co., Ltd. [MSI] Device 7845
<rritoch> 00:03.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation Xeon E3-1200 v3/4th Gen Core Processor HD Audio Controller (rev 06)
<rritoch>         Subsystem: Micro-Star International Co., Ltd. [MSI] Device 7845
<lordievader> That is with the -k flag?
<lordievader> Also !paste
<lordievader> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<rritoch> lordievader: Yes, that was with -k
<lordievader> rritoch: Hmm, so the i915 driver ain't loaded?
<lordievader>  /used
<rritoch> lordievader: Sounds about right, I added them to the initramfs-tools/modules but that didn't make a difference.
<lordievader> What is the output of 'cat /proc/cmdline'?
<rritoch> I set it as intel-agp\ndrm\ni915 momdeset=1
<rritoch> BOOT_IMAGE=/boot/vmlinuz-3.19.0-20-generic root=UUID=f4d484a2-9241-4930-acbe-d10069bf89f4 ro nomodeset quiet splash vt.handoff=7
<lordievader> rritoch: Remove the nomodeset from your kernel arguments.
<rritoch> I truly believe the [MSI] in lspci is the reason NOTHING works
<rritoch> Ok, right now I'm reverting my changes to the initramfs-tools/modules once that's loaded I'll work on getting that nomodeset out of grub
<lordievader> The reason that the i915 driver doesn't load is because nomodeset is set.
<rritoch> Rebooting now, w/o the nomodeset
<rritoch> Well, it did some "extra" flashing on boot. I suppose that was the screen detection
<lordievader> rritoch: Do you have a shell?
<rritoch> kde is loading now
<rritoch> Wow!
<rritoch> Your da-man :)
<lordievader> rritoch: Could you pastebin the output of 'lspci -k |grep -A3 VGA' again?
<rritoch> WHen I go to display configuration it now reports I havea samsung monitor, that's a HUGE step forward
<rritoch> Kernel driver in use: i915
<rritoch> :)
<rritoch> Now let's see if it plays nice with HDMI
<lordievader> There you go ;)
<rritoch> 10 bytes out of ... some number of GB, breaking everything... This is the stuff that drives me crazy sometimes. But thank you for the help I never would have guessed that nomodeset thing was the issue. I believe I needed that for one of my fglrx issues and it just carries forwards.
<rritoch> If only there was some kind of "expert system" just to intelligently, automatically, configure a/v on linux, it would be MUCH easier.
<rritoch> 99% of the time I drop to a shell for configuration is due to a/v issues.
<lordievader> Expert as in manually?
<lordievader> :P
<rritoch> Expert as in database that can make "intelligent" decisions, such as excluding configuration combinations that are incompatble.
<rritoch> If it wasn't for the a/v issues, I think the rest of linux is already user friendly
<rritoch> Ok, this is odd. xrandr reports HDMI2 connected
<rritoch> But the device still says no signal
<rritoch> Ok, I guess I just needed to enable it
<rritoch> Now for the final test, HDMI audio
<hateball> I had some issue where I couldnt use intel hdmi audio unless I also used the video out, that was annoying. guess that's not a problem for you tho
<rritoch> I don't know yet.
<rritoch> I was able to get HDMI audio with the R9's but this is my first time using intel's IDG
<rritoch> err, IGD
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<rritoch> hateball: No, and I think I'm going to need to give up on the audio issue for now. The HDMI audio isn't picked up, isn't listed in alsamixer or multimedia.
<hateball> rritoch: even after you sent video over hdmi?
<hateball> it was the same for me iirc
<hateball> that is, device didnt show (or was it hardware muted hmmm?) until I sent video over hdmi as well
<rritoch> Yes, both were on hdmi
<hateball> weird
<rritoch> I don't even see any HDMI listed in aplay -l
<circleous> someone know why Hopper Disassembler crash whenever i open it when im on kubuntu?
<pef6000> helloooo
<pef6000> I may need your help to get out of a 5 day hell
<pef6000> And it might be easy for you guys
<hateball> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<pef6000> Yes yes, I was about to write :D so : After a few problems, I don't have anything left on my HDD. I use a USB to liveboot on Kubuntu, to be able to put a copy of Win7 on USB (or DVD) to install it later. The thing is, the hash just goes wrong everytime I install (through WinUSB) and I have to download the iso again. Any idea ?
<hateball> No idea about Windows
<pef6000> I don't think it's about windows, but about WinUSB having a 256 error code, and thus having failed parts of the iso (dunno if I'm clear, sorry)
<hateball> pef6000: I dont know if it could go corrupt from running in a ramdisk
<hateball> why not just install kubuntu and then do whatever it is you want from a real install?
<lordievader> pef6000: Did you md5sum the iso?
<pef6000> lordievader: I checked the sha1sum before and after the copy through WinUSB, and that's where it fails. hateball: I don't install Kubuntu again because everytime I install Win, I format the HDD, thus I lose Kubuntu. And the error shows up mostly during the install of Win.
<lordievader> Is the iso correctly downloaded or not?
<lordievader> I.e. does the sha1sum match.
<pef6000> yes, same sha-1 as written on the website
<lordievader> Ok, try Unetbootin then.
<BluesKaj> install windows first or make sure the NTFS partition is at the begining of the ther HDD, and the ext4 partition next
<pef6000> Oh, about Unet :D when it's a linux copy, everything is right, but with the Win copy, it boots back everytime I press Enter (or leave the 10 automatic seconds)
<pef6000> BluesKaj: What do you mean, install windows first ? Because the problem is, I cannot burn the iso "correctly" on usb or dvd
<hateball> You can pre-partition your HDD, and install Kubuntu. However when you install windows it will overwrite the MBR so you'll need to !fixgrub
<BluesKaj> windows doesn't recognize linux/ext drives and as hateball says you lose the mbr or uefi  /boot
<BluesKaj> pef6000, also I've heard installing windoes from a USB can be difficult on newer pcs
<BluesKaj> err windows :-)
<hateball> There is also the option of just installing Kubuntu and placing Windows where it should be if it has to be used, contained in a VM
<pef6000> Arf, I'm sorry, but I'm a newbie. BluesKaj: it's a 5 year old pc, but I guess I can understand :D So, am I supposed to reinstall Kubuntu on HDD, and partition it, like 50-50, and use the other half to try installing Win ? What is the !fixgrub ? (I know grub, but, where and how do I do this, I mean)
<pef6000> I still need Win for stuff like Adobe CS6, etc
<pef6000> I mean, through a VM, it would be hard, wouldn't it ?
<BluesKaj> pef6000, which windows OS was installed on the pc when you bought it?
<pef6000> It was 7
<pef6000> Well no, I installed 7
<BluesKaj> if it was Windows 8 then you don't have a BIOS. It's been replaced by UEFI which uses a different boot system then mbr
<BluesKaj> than mbr
<hateball> !fixgrub | pef6000
<ubottu> pef6000: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<pef6000> No, 8 wasn't out yet :D
<BluesKaj> ok ,then that makes things easier, BIOS is much easier to deal with IMO
<pef6000> Thank you, I'll check
<hateball> pef6000: most VM solutions have gpu passthrough today, shouldnt really have any performance issues I think
<pef6000> Mmmh, hateball, I suppose it's possible. But still, I'm kind of fixated on Win7, prefering to have multiboot at most. That was my plan at the beginning but I got a few problems with Manjaro, then Kubuntu, that's why I'm trying to get back to Win :p sorry huhu
<pef6000> BluesKaj: That's good to read. Thus, I suppose I'll install Kubuntu, make a partition, and retry WinUSB ?
<BluesKaj> no, prepartition NTFS andf ext gparted with live media,  install Windows first, then kubuntu
<BluesKaj> with gparted live media that is
<hateball> BluesKaj: The issue is that he cant get the windows iso working using the live media, for reasons unknown. So it might work better using an installed Kubuntu not running from ramdisk
<pef6000> Alright, so I do as BluesKaj said, gparted to create ntfs and ext4, install Kubuntu on ext, and retry through it ?
<BluesKaj> ootherwise windows will wipe out the mbr bootloader which kubuntu installs
<hateball> Yes, it will wipe MBR. But you can fix GRUB using kubuntu live-media later
<Trec> is it normal to have lag durring the switching to workspace grid animation?
<hateball> Trec: Depends on how powerful hardware you have I suppose
<Trec> mine is powerful
<BluesKaj> pef6000,to solve your problem burn the windows iso to a cd and use that instead of usb if possible
<pef6000> BluesKaj: I already did, I get the same problem :/
<BluesKaj> then your windows iso image must be corrupt
<hateball> Trec: heh, well what gpu + driver do you have? I get some stutter on my Intel HD3000 when I expose 4*2 workspaces... but it is smooth on another machine with nvidia gtx770 and proprietary driver
<pef6000> happily, it's rewritable. Anyway, I just finished partitioning, I'll install Kubuntu now
<hateball> Trec: Also, what opengl render have you set for kwin?
<Trec> gtx670 and 340 nvidia driver
<Trec> hateball,
<Trec> hateball, 3.2 opengl
<hateball> Trec: hmmmm
<pef6000> Seems so, but it works for everyone else, that's what bugs me :/
<hateball> Trec: Well then I don't really know. You could try upgrading the driver using the new PPA https://launchpad.net/~graphics-drivers/+archive/ubuntu/ppa
<Trec> hateball, thanks
<rritoch> I believe I found my audio problem https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1457369
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1457369 in linux (Ubuntu Vivid) "kernel 3.19.0-18 breaks HDMI audio for snd_hda_intel" [Critical,Fix released]
<rritoch> I haven't confirmed it, but aplay -l doesn't list my HDMI cards
<rritoch> well, my hdmi
<rritoch> I booted to kernel 3.13 and the card is listed
<rritoch> How do I get the corrected kernel from vivid-proposed?
<rritoch> Do I need to convert my entire system to proposed?
<pef6000> Ok guys, I'm leaving, I'll be installing Kubuntu on ext. I'll be back later. Thanks for the help !
<BluesKaj> rritoch, still have pulseaudio ?
<rritoch> I have it installed, but no it doesn't detect the HDMI audio on the latest kernel 3.19-20 (or something like that)
<rritoch> The audio is detected with kernel 3.13 though
<hateball> if fix is released after -18 it should be in -20 shouldnt it
<hateball> hmmm
<BluesKaj> usually pulse causes the opposite problem , it won't give any output options other than hdmi in some cases
<hateball> rritoch: well you can hold all packages but the kernel. you could also just use the mainline kernel ppa to get a recent one
<rritoch> I'm not sure, I have the same exact issue that was noted in that bug report. The bug report says it's in proposed
<BluesKaj> the solution I used was to purge pulseaudi and pulseaudio-utils on my intel-hda audio equipped machines.
<BluesKaj> alsa works perfectly fine with the intel chips without pulse
<rritoch> Well, I have no need for the latest kernel if it doesn't work. I think I'm just going to stick with 3.13 for now as long as the graphics and audio are working.
<rritoch> I still need to confirm 3.13 is functional but it appears to be.
<BluesKaj> rritoch, regressing the kernel works , but it's more drastic then dumping pulse, but to each his own
<BluesKaj> than
<rritoch> Well, this is already a known issue so hopefully it won't exist for long.
<hateball> if it's already in proposed it'll trickle down soon enough
<BluesKaj> IME audio problems take a backseat to so called "more serious issues"
<rritoch> Well this has been fun. 3.13 detects the audio but I still have no signal on HDMI
<rritoch> 3.19 has a signal and no audio, just can't win this one.
<BluesKaj> rritoch, open alsamixer in the terminal and make sure automute is disabled
<rritoch> BluesKaj, automute is not the issue. With the latest kernel the HDMI audio isn't even detected, IE doesn't even show up in alsamixer
<rritoch> Anyhow, I'm done for the day. THis damn server has now managed to destroy 5 GPU's if you now include the fact that the integrated GPU doesn't even work.
<BluesKaj> rritoch, IE?
<rritoch> IE is latin, apparently for id est "that is"...
<rritoch> It did have a signal earlier today, but now it has no signal (in bios so the kernel has nothing to do with it)
<BluesKaj> ubuntu-server?
<BluesKaj> rritoch, well my latin's a bit rusty, you'll have to forgive me on that one
<rritoch> BluesKaj: That's fine, I use ie all the time, and didn't really know what it stood for, had to look it up when you asked.
<rritoch> I just knew what it means.
<rritoch> Anyhow, no signal so it's game over, this server and MSI for that matter, can go perform an un-natural act.
<BluesKaj> rritoch, check alsamixer again to enable spdif , no MM , should shoe 00
<BluesKaj> show rather , normally spdif is the didgital feed to the hdmi out
<rritoch> BluesKaj: It isnt' worth it, I've had this piece of shit for a year and a half and it's only had about 6 months where it was functional.
<rritoch> It has now eaten a power supply and 5 GPU's
<BluesKaj> what has?
<rritoch> This computer. It ate a 1100W power supply 4 R9 280X, and it's IGD. (MSI GD65 Gaming).
<BluesKaj> heh , maybe the PSU is at fault...poor voltage regualation and filtering can cause any number of problems ..and 1100 watts is prettty big, when it misbehaves , goobye hardware
<BluesKaj> the mobo seldom causes other hardware to fail...I'll bet it's the PSU
<rritoch> BluesKaj: That is highly likely. The 2 GPU's went first, then the power supply, about a month ago the third GPU went, and the fourth GPU died a few days ago, and the IGD died today. The VGA port still works though (for now).
<rritoch> After the power supply died I just let this thing gather dust for awhile because I didn't want to keep feeding it more hardware.
<BluesKaj> nope I don't buy that, with that much HW failure then the PSU was failing and causing other HW to die
<rritoch> Well, it is possible the bad PSU was partially to blame, everything that has broken was exposed to that PSU, but they didn't die immediately after the PSU was replaced.
<rritoch> If anything the PSU just degraded the hardware.
<BluesKaj> yes, exactly
<BluesKaj> it was the root of the problem all along ...I had a similar situation a while back
<BluesKaj> this PSU wasn't big , but it was spiking the HW , weakening the more susceptible lower voltage circuits
<BluesKaj> anyway BBL
<zaggynl> My KDE restart button doesn't work, how should I diagnose?
<rritoch> zaggynl: I've had that problem intermittently. Did you run updates recently? Some updates restart properly some don't, at least with ubuntu vivid.
<zaggynl> I run updates daily
<zaggynl> so it needs a reboot to fix? heh
<zaggynl> well I guess I can just sudo reboot
<zaggynl> Upgrade: unity-settings-daemon:amd64 (14.04.0+14.04.20140606-0ubuntu3, 14.04.0+14.04.20150825-0ubuntu1
<zaggynl> is last update
<rritoch> zaggynl: Well, if you can get to a root shell, (or ssh), `telinit 6` still works for the most part. If it hangs than I just do a hard reset. I suspect my reboot problems were with fglrx because I couldn't even kill -9 the X server in some cases.
<zaggynl> hm, why does it still have unity
<zaggynl> seems to be fine after a reboot, heheh
<kalakutta> hi
<kalakutta> any chanel someone can suggest
<kalakutta> please
<genii> !alis
<ubottu> alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" . For more help or questions relating to alis, please join #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<Guest39056> guys how should I install nvidia drivers from ppa? Should I remove previous nvidia driver? should I turn off x server?
<kubuntu__> guys how should I install nvidia drivers from ppa? Should I remove previous nvidia driver? should I turn off x server?
<BluesKaj> kubuntu__,  which ppa ?
<kubuntu__> nvidia drivers
<BluesKaj> do you have a url ?
<sithlord48> you add teh ppa then you install the package.. if its the same name and a newer version it will replace what you hve installed
<kubuntu__> https://launchpad.net/~graphics-drivers/+archive/ubuntu/ppa
<kubuntu__> do I disable the open source driver?
<sithlord48> use the driver manager in system settings it will do that for you
<kubuntu__> so install driver from ppa then use driver manager to switch
<kubuntu__> ??
<sithlord48> the module in system settings will also install the driver you pick
<kubuntu__> no there is no 355 driver the latest is 344 I want 355
<sithlord48> you need to update your package list (sudo apt update) before you can see stuff on that ppa...
<kubuntu__> there is 340 latest driver do you have 355 there?
<sithlord48> no i don;t ahve any nvidia gfx..
<kubuntu__> yes there is no 355 maximum is 340
<kubuntu__> so I want to install from ppa
<sithlord48> did u update your package list before you looked in the system settings module?
<BluesKaj> when the new driver installs it should automatically uninstall the existing driver
<kubuntu__> how do I know which driver is being used, there's an open source driver too
<sithlord48> what one is checked in the kcm for drivers?
<kubuntu__> yes I think what's kcm?
<sithlord48> a module for system settings.
<kubuntu__> how do I enter kcm
<sithlord48> you open system settings and pick teh driver manager
<sithlord48> one of the drivers will be selected its safe to assume thats teh driver your currently using..
<sithlord48> kubuntu__:  have you added that ppa to your system yet?
<kubuntu__> sithlord48: nope
<sithlord48> kubuntu__:  well you need to do that before you can install from it..
<kubuntu__> but I don't trust driver manager can I check in terminal?
<sithlord48> open up a konsole and type the command : sudo add-apt-repository ppa:graphics-drivers/ppa
<sithlord48> then you need to update the list of packages : sudo apt update
<sithlord48> after that when you open teh driver manager in system settings you should see the 355 driver in the list.
<BluesKaj> kubuntu__, you can trust the driver manager, once the upgrade is finished. i've never had any trouble with it.
<BluesKaj> kubuntu__, you may need to add the signing key
<kubuntu__> so it's safe? no opensource drivers colliding?
<kubuntu__> no poop?
<BluesKaj> when the new driver installs it should automatically uninstall the existing driver .that's what the driver manager does
<kubuntu__> is it reliable?
<BluesKaj> yes
<kubuntu__> ok kewl
<BluesKaj> choose the new driver in the driver manager ayou should be ok
<kubuntu__> what are these -updates drivers?
<kubuntu__> like there's version 340.76 from nvidia-340 and then version 340.76 from nvidia-updates
<kubuntu__> nvidia-304 and nvidia-304-updates
<kubuntu__> I don't understand
<BluesKaj> "In general, the updates package will point to the newest revision by Nvidia and the package without updates in the name will point to the previous stable version. The exact relationship, however, may vary by Ubuntu release. t
<BluesKaj> kubuntu__, the explanation can be found here with further info: http://askubuntu.com/questions/363835/nvidia-304-updates-vs-nvidia-304-and-similar
<kubuntu__> oh
<genii> The basic explanation is that the current Nvidia release is considerd to be stable
<BluesKaj> kubuntu__, remember, google can be your friend :-)
<juacom99> hi, quick question is there any date for willy release?
<kubuntu_> guys how can I add repository and ppa through a file
<kubuntu_> what is the location tried googling but they give me just the terminal way
<BluesKaj> kubuntu_, add the ppa to /etc/apt/sources.list then open a terminal and, sudo apt upgrade
<BluesKaj> save the file first of course
<kubuntu_> upgrade or update
<kubuntu_> thanks bro
<kubuntu_> but is this location for ppa or repositories
<BluesKaj> oops kubuntu_ I meant update, sorry
<BluesKaj> yes that the correct location , open the file with kdesudo kate in krunner/run command if you don't like using the terminal for file editing
<kubuntu_> BluesKaj: I've added the ppa through termina it got saved to etc/apt/sources.list.d/graphics-drivers-ubuntu-ppa-vivid.list
<kubuntu_> could I add these lines which are inside that file to sources.list document?
<kubuntu_> would it work?
<BluesKaj> yes that's the default file for ppas added to the sources.list, if it's not working yet then you already have the proper drivers available for your gpu
<BluesKaj> not working yet means , if there is no change in available drivers
<lisacvuk>  /msg NickServ identify qwertzui123
<piotr_> ok the system froze while switching to nvidia drivers how do I know if it got installed properly last time it was on 33% it says it's all good and installed
<piotr_> this is why I didn't trust the driver manager man
<piotr_> so how do I know if drivers were installed properly
<kubuntu_> ok guys need help this is what terminal tells me about gpu
<kubuntu_> Display Server: X.Org 1.17.1 drivers: nvidia (unloaded: fbdev,vesa,nouveau)
<kubuntu_> GLX Renderer: GeForce GTX 670/PCIe/SSE2 GLX Version: 4.5.0 NVIDIA 355.11
<kubuntu_> WHAT ON EARTH DOES THAT MEAN
<KSX> its 2015 and you are still using x.org
<kubuntu_> what choice do I have
<KSX> kubuntu_, if you want to know more about your GPU, go to the terminal and type "inxi -Gxxxx"
<kubuntu_> I did just that
<kubuntu_> it's frustrating, I used driver manager to swap to nvidia drivers, my system froze, had to reset now it says the driver got installed successfully wtf
<genii> kubuntu_: That output basically means: You're using Xorg, it had previously loaded framebuffer driver, vesa driver, and nouveau driver but then ditched them, currently using nvidia driver.
<kubuntu_> ok what is display server?
<genii> Xorg is your display server, that's the software underneath that sends stuff to your monitors regardless of what drivers
<genii> Like a framework the drivers use
<kubuntu_> thanks, can you guys tell me how do I add this ppa?
<kubuntu_> https://code.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/redshift-plasmoid
<genii> It's not in a PPA
<genii> !info redshift-plasmoid
<ubottu> Package redshift-plasmoid does not exist in vivid
<genii> Hm
<genii> !info redshift-plasmoid utopic
<ubottu> redshift-plasmoid (source: redshift-plasmoid): Adjusts the color temperature of your screen, KDE plasmoid. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.6.2-2 (utopic), package size 84 kB, installed size 315 kB
<kubuntu_> ok I installed it somehow weird stuff
<kubuntu_> guys another thing why is my screen flickering while booting up system
<kubuntu_> it's like changing resolutions
<kubuntu_> rebooting do not answer until I say I'm back, thanks one sec
<kubuntu_> I'm back
<kubuntu_> info plasma-widget-redshift
<BluesKaj> kubuntu_, place a ! in front
<kubuntu_> !info plasma-widget-redshift
<ubottu> plasma-widget-redshift (source: plasma-widget-redshift): Plasma widget for Redshift. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.6.1-0ubuntu2 (vivid), package size 88 kB, installed size 339 kB
<kubuntu_> I installed it using sudo apt-get install plasma-widget-redshift and I don't have it
<kubuntu_> I don't understand
<kubuntu_> !info redshift-plasmoid
<ubottu> Package redshift-plasmoid does not exist in vivid
<kubuntu_> !info plasma-widget-redshift
<ubottu> plasma-widget-redshift (source: plasma-widget-redshift): Plasma widget for Redshift. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.6.1-0ubuntu2 (vivid), package size 88 kB, installed size 339 kB
<kubuntu_> why doesn't it show up
<kubuntu_> no I'm so done I'm doing everything right it should appear but it doesn't
<kubuntu_> yet when I install through software manager it's there
<kubuntu_> wtf is this
<kubuntu_> linux is hardu
<kubuntu_> very hardu
<BluesKaj> kubuntu_, try logging out and back in
<kubuntu_> BluesKaj: I tried already
<kubuntu_> :(
<BluesKaj> kubuntu_, seems to be an integration problem with plasma
<KSX> plasma 5 has so many bug i can write a book about them
<KSX> anyone here keep getting a "segmentation fault" issue?
<kubuntu_> very hardu
<KSX> linux is not hard at all
<KSX> it easier than windows
<kubuntu_> no it's hard to install software
<KSX> no its not.....
<kubuntu_> ok maybe not
<kubuntu_> let's blame plasma 5 lol
<kubuntu_> stupid widget
<kubuntu_> man I'm getting crash alerts
<BluesKaj> kubuntu_, I tried redshift here on plasma 5.4 ...no widgets available
<kubuntu_> BluesKaj: after installing through software manager it showed up which is ridiculous, why would it show up through manager and not through terminal
<BluesKaj> well it's still a plasma problem i think
<kubuntu_> oh ok so it's not linux?
<kubuntu_> good
<BluesKaj> plasma 5 is still being developed, despite all the hype it's not quite ready
<kubuntu_> I still love it man
<kubuntu_> do you guys know AutoHotKey?
<BluesKaj> don't use them
<BluesKaj> I don't use
<kubuntu_> how do I put a program to autostart? I mean I found a kde module but
<kubuntu_> I have no clue where the program was installed and what should I choose the extensions are not .exe
<BluesKaj> what app is that ?
<kubuntu_> redshift
<BluesKaj> ok heh
<kubuntu_> so how?
<BluesKaj> try system settings>startup&shutdown>autostart>add program
<BluesKaj> ok, BBL , BBQ awaits
<kubuntu_> YES
<kubuntu_> BUT
<kubuntu_> ..
<kubuntu_> WHERE DO FILES GET INSTALLD O.o
<smit> hi
<kubuntu_> ok this is ridiculous to change one line of config I have to have privilidges WTF
<kubuntu_> now what I have to go learn how to edit through terminal for an hour to edit this crap
<kubuntu_> fuck this shit
<BluesKaj> !permissions | kubuntu_
<ubottu> kubuntu_: An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<Ctoolu> About the "info" utility (the one that reads manual pages, as in "info bash"): how do I make it format the pages it shows me for a screen 60 columns wide (60 characters per line, that is)?
<kubuntu_> ok that helped
<BluesKaj> ok , BBQ time ...I'll rejoin outside on the laptop
<kubuntu_> where do files get installed I don't know where to look for redshift
<Guest64271> hi
<piotr_> what's up with that kde wallet popping up everytime
<BluesKaj_> just disable it
<Ctoolu> you have BBQ AND a laptop? . . . that's living with style.
<piotr_> what's even a kwallet for
<BluesKaj_> !kwallet | piotr_
<ubottu> piotr_: kwallet is a subsystem that provides a convenient and secure way to manage all your passwords. More information is available at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/kwallet
<BluesKaj_> sitting outside, cooking and chatting...it's a beautiful day here too
<piotr_> man I don't know what is outside too hot out there
<BluesKaj_> it's 25C and sunny here
<piotr_> !info autokey
<ubottu> Package autokey does not exist in vivid
<piotr_> !info AutoKey
<ubottu> Package AutoKey does not exist in vivid
<bprompt> !find autokey
<ubottu> Found: autokey-common, autokey-gtk, autokey-qt
<piotr_> ooh
<piotr_> !info autokey-common
<ubottu> autokey-common (source: autokey): desktop automation utility - common data. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.90.4-1 (vivid), package size 52 kB, installed size 377 kB
<piotr_> nice!
<bprompt> maybe you want autoke-qt
<piotr_> what common / gtk / qt mean?
<piotr_> !info autokey-qt
<ubottu> autokey-qt (source: autokey): desktop automation utility - KDE version. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.90.4-1 (vivid), package size 27 kB, installed size 243 kB
<bprompt>   ^
<piotr_> so what qt stands for it doesn't sound like kde
<BluesKaj_> !autokey-qt
<piotr_> what's the full word of qt
<BluesKaj_> plo it's in the repos
<piotr_> it is?
<BluesKaj_> yup, sometimes the infobot isn't up to date
<piotr_> I get an error while installing
<piotr_>  /var/cache/apt/archives/lock - open
<bprompt> piotr_:    Quasar Technologies, I think they were bought out by Nokia, but they were the ones developing the QT framework, which is a GUI apps framework
<BluesKaj_> try using the muon-discover package manager
<BluesKaj_> there's a discrepancy between apt and dpkg at the moment
<BluesKaj_> or seems to be
<piotr_> it won't let me install in muon as well :O
<piotr_> maybe you try it's a nice software
<piotr_> yeah man stuffs bugged
<piotr_> or wait wait a minute
<piotr_> cause I'm updating
<piotr_> could it be the reason
<piotr_> guys my system notification sound doesn't make a sound
<piotr_> I mean that beeper
<piotr_> kde beeper or something
<sithlord48> depends on the package
<sithlord48> if you have muon package manager you can select an installed package to see what files it has. mosy packages will follow the file hirarcy standard
<sithlord48> kubuntu_ ^^
<Volund> hello from a completely new user
<Volund> Is it possible to install chatzilla WITHOUT firefox? I saw that happen on LXLE. @_@
<Volund> ah here we go
<Volund> ... it occurs to me that I have no idea how to actually install the software from this package. hrm
<piotr_> guys my buzzer doesn't make a sound
<zerath> hola
<zerath> hay alguien?
#kubuntu 2015-09-18
<piotr_> ok guys I managed to do everything I wanted I have an annoying issue, my internet is slow on linux, I have an USB antenna, it's awkward
<piotr_> my download is the same as upload speed it shouldn't be like that, in windows I have 10x higher
<piotr_> ok apparently I cannot run any game in full screen
<Wumbo_> about to install kubuntu over ubuntu - will grub be messed with at all?  Dual booting with windoes
<rritoch> Does anyone know why kernel  3.19-0-28 (security update) doesn't show up in grub? Apparently I can't even boot to it.
<rritoch> err, 3.19.0-28
<rritoch> uname -a reports I'm on grub 3.19.0-20 even though 0-28 is installed. I can't seem to figure out why it won't boot
<rritoch> 3.19.0-28 dropped me to a ramfs shell
<rritoch> Ok, well looks like the last part was my own fault, I used initrd*28 with vmlinuz*20
<rritoch> I can boot to 3.19.0-28 but only by editing the grub entries on boot, even though grub-update lists the *28 kernel it doesn't end up in the menu
<rritoch> Also, the *28 kernel does list my HDMI, unlike *20
<rritoch> HDMI audio that is
<rritoch> Well, manually editing /boot/grub.cfg worked... Still not sure why it was never put in the menu
<rritoch> I'm temporarily in XFCE, having KDE problems, but this *28 kernel is driving my HDMI graphics, and listing HDMI sound
<rritoch> and I have HDMI + sound with this *28 kernel that doesn't autoconfigure
<rritoch> Now to figure out why KDE doesn't start anymore
<rritoch> Does KDE drop a logfile? The KDE loader gets about half way and returns to the login screen
<rritoch> KDE issue solved by renaming /etc/asound.conf to /etc/asound.conf.bak
<rritoch> hiteball: All my problems were solved with the 3.19.0-28 kernel (security update) which for some reason doesn't automatically add itself to my grub boot menu
<rritoch> At least for now, 5 minutes from now it'll probably all die again.
<hateball> :)
<rritoch> hateball: I cleaned my motherboard with isopropyl alchohol and a toothbrush, which probably didn't hurt any either.
<rritoch> hateball: But the kernel was the real problem
<rritoch> hateball: I've been down this road before when I was repairing digital cable converters, everything would finally work and by the time it made it to QC it was already broken again.
<rritoch> This GPU has never really been used though, so I need to "cook" it.
<hateball> there comes a time for everything to just be destroyed, and for us to move on
<rritoch> hateball: True, I gave up on my R9's but this IGD has never been used before so I don't see how it could have been damaged, even with a corrupt PSU
<rritoch> Anyhow, does anyone know of a good game to cook this GPU with? I'm not trying to burn it to the ground, just ensure that all the solder is set properly as it's never been used.
<rritoch> I have flightgear, but not sure if that uses the GPU or not
<rritoch> Does anyone know how to stop KDE from switching windows when you try to click on a title bar but there's a window behind the titlebar which steals the focus?
<hateball> rritoch: does the game need to be FOSS?
<hateball> plenty of free games on Steam
<rritoch> Found it. Window Behavior > Titlebar Actions > Titlebar & Frame > Left Button x Active > Select Raise
<rritoch> hateball: Yeah I just need it to cook the GPU, I'm not much of a gamer
<WAndre> hi, is there an ETA for Plasma 5.4 for 15.04?
<hateball> rritoch: could try sauerbraten I guess, it's in repos
<hateball> WAndre: it's not coming afaik
<hateball> there is the kubuntu-ci ppa but it doesnt have everything, like translations
<rritoch> what about the glxgears? Will that heat up the GPU?
<hateball> WAndre: it's already in 15.10 tho, and 15.04 is not an LTS so you'll be upgrading soon enough
<hateball> rritoch: if you leave it on for long perhaps
<hateball> rritoch: there are the unigine benchmarks as well
<hateball> this is quite !ot, but the channel isnt very busy right now I guess
<WAndre> hateball: thanks
<rritoch> Well, glx gears seems to be working well enough. The chip is hot to the touch even though there's no sensor that I can see for it.
<rritoch> hateball: Anyhow, thanks for your assistance yesterday. I just needed to take some time to cool off and get a clear head. I intend to replace most of this hardware when the next LTS is released. I just need something that's functional enough for the next few months.
<ocnios> Why no iPhone mounting support?
<ocnios> I see Ubuntu and Xubuntu both handle it, am I missing something?
<hateball> !iphone
<ubottu> For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - For the iPhone and the iPod Touch, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<ocnios> ty hateball
<hateball> I am guessing there is something like gvfs vs kio at work there
<hateball> that is, no iphone kio-slave
<hateball> but I do not use iDevices so no idea
<ocnios> Eh it's more of an issue with http://www.libimobiledevice.org/ not working on Kubuntu
<lordievader> Good morning
<BanHammor> lordievader: morn'n.
<lordievader> o/
<Sillvester> can this support ÖÐÎÄ
<Sillvester> -_-!!
<hateball> Sillvester: What is your question?
<svend-ev> Good morning
<Guest23963> hola, no puedo instalar nada que tenga make, estoy loco leyendo foros e instalando librerias pero sin conseguir resultados
<hateball> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<Guest23963> hello, I can not install anything you have make, I'm crazy reading and installing libraries forums without getting results
<hateball> Guest23963: What are you trying to install?
<Guest23963> I can not install anything to use make
<BanHammor> Guest23963: why do you want to use make in the first place?
<hateball> Guest23963: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install build-essential
<hateball> Guest23963: Which version of Kubuntu are you using?
<Guest23963> 15.10
<Guest23963> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install build-essential no work
<hateball> !paste | Guest23963, paste the result please
<ubottu> Guest23963, paste the result please: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Guest23963> http://pastebin.com/HQMK9CAh
<Guest23963> ubottu http://pastebin.com/HQMK9CAh
<hateball> Guest23963: Right, the error message isnt complaining about make. It's complaining about missing dev files for gee. Dependencies are usually noted in a README for whatever you're trying to compile
<hateball> And that's not really a Kubuntu issue
<Unit193> !info libgee-dev
<ubottu> libgee-dev (source: libgee): GObject based collection library (development files). In component main, is optional. Version 0.6.8-2 (vivid), package size 17 kB, installed size 350 kB
<hateball> ^
<Guest23963> what is the solution?
<Guest23963> I never install anything to make him
<hateball> Guest23963: sudo apt-get install libgee-dev
<BanHammor> there is actually a Budgie PPA, you know?
<BanHammor> http://askubuntu.com/questions/642158/how-to-install-budgie-on-ubuntu-15-04
<Guest23963> http://pastebin.com/FCV4LCmf
<BanHammor> Guest23963: your ./configure script failed, you have to run it again
<hateball> I suggest you use the PPA instead, I have a feeling it may end badly otherwise
<Guest23963> http://pastebin.com/MaAti970
<hateball> heh, looks like trusty is the latest they have builds for
<toutatix> 1
<BluesKaj> Hi all
<excalibr> what to look forward to in 15.10?
<excalibr> kde plasma 5.5?
<BanHammor> excalibr: prooobably not, since 5.5 is not even out yet.
<BanHammor> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WilyWerewolf/Beta1/Kubuntu
<BanHammor> this one says it's 5.4
<excalibr> BanHammor, I see. It seems the plasma in the backport ppa is few version behind from that of 15.10 daily iso
<excalibr> Dont know if I want to bite the bullet and install 15.10
<BanHammor> excalibr: you can install one of the kubuntu-ci ppas?
<BanHammor> i kinda made kubuntu-ci/stable work with some trying.
<marco-parillo> Wily is at 5.4.1 now.
<excalibr> Yeah..also speaking of plasma updates, I dont understand why there are now 2 kdeglobals in different locations
<excalibr> .kde/share/config/kdeglobals and .configs/kdeglobals
<excalibr> does plasma now source both files for global settings?
<BluesKaj> excalibr, it could have something to do with plasma/Qt4 libs and apps transition to plasma/Qt5 ...just guessing tho
<davide_> Hello
<Oscare> qualche italiano?
<jhunold> !it | Oscare
<ubottu> Oscare: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<Oscare> ci provo,grazie
<jhunold> Oscare: no pm, please. I've decoded "it" from "parlare in italiano" and do not speak it myself. So either english question or use the italian channel
<Oscare> well,i can try to express what's going on with my linux in english......if it's possible
<akik> looks like you can write english
<Guest7015> Hey, Im having problem with bluetooth sound
<Guest7015> it detected, paired, made the confirmation blip, but no sound comes from it, it keeps coming from the notebook speakers
<Volund> I have a problem. Cannot boot into my Kubuntu desktop. I was spending all of last night rearranging my NTFS hard drives, chose to switch video drivers, and was doing  few other things. I'm booting into recovery mode but I don't exactly know how to troubleshoot what's wrong. One thing I did think of was checking /etc/fstab because my /dev/sdc2 entry was now invalid due to some gparted action,...
<Volund> ...but changing that hasn't helped...
<Volund> .. and now it booted...great.
<austin6598> can someone share a sources.list file running kubuntu 15.04?
<Okitain> austin6598: http://repogen.simplylinux.ch/txt/sources_bbe1ffa082d5fe7122567d992a6baa9233b1c35c.txt
<Okitain> or, if you want flexibility, http://repogen.simplylinux.ch/generate.php works too
<adroit_machine_> hi, my computer has nvidia GPU and I need to install drivers for it, but in Kubuntu driver manager it says "your computer requires no proprietry drivers". Need help
<Okitain> adroit_machine_: what does lspci say?
<adroit_machine_> Okitain: it's a long list with Nvidia host controllers
<Okitain> adroit_machine_: post it on pastebin please
<adroit_machine_> Okitain: ok
<Guest184> hello, i want to use a PC keyboard with a mac layout, complete with right location of CTRL CMND and so on. any idea?
<bprompt> hmmm
<bprompt> Guest184:    short answer, is remap the keyboard keys :)
<sithlord48> every mac keyboard i have used "just worked"
<Guest184> bprompt: how exactly though? there is a menu for that, but whatever i choose as layout does not work
<bprompt> <sithlord48> every mac keyboard i have used "just worked"    <----  btw
<Guest184> sithlord48: you misunderstood the question
<sithlord48> Guest184:  so you ahve a mac keyboard or you want to use a regular keyboard
<bprompt> Guest184:   have you installed kubuntu on the mac yet?   it prompts for a keyboard layout BEFORE the installation
<Guest184> let me clearify, PC keyboard on a PC which should aks LIKE a Mac KB
<Guest184> act*
<sithlord48> its only ctrl, alt and meta that move right?
 * sithlord48 goes and grabs a mac keyboard..
<Guest184> no
<Guest184> its also things like the AT sign which dont work now
<Guest184> so it seems it did change something
<sithlord48> maybe you should look in system settings ->input Devices -> keyboard -> advanced
<sithlord48> it has options for keyboard layout changes.
<Guest184> there you can switch ctrl fot alt, ive seen that
<sithlord48> if you want more then that you may need ot make your own layout
<Guest184> but it seems it cant change it in the way a mac would be
<sithlord48> you want the keyboard to work as it would on mac os ?
<Guest184> yes
<bprompt> Guest184:      I see "apple macintosh" in the keyboard layouts lists btw
<Guest184> bause i use mac at work, but use PC at home
<sithlord48> try that layout. you may have to restart ot have it accually stick
<Guest184> of course i tried it
<Guest184>  it does seem to change some things
<sithlord48> Guest184:  you must know different oses will have differnt features for the keyboard. like on windows you can alt + numbers to put an ascii code
<Guest184> but just half
<Guest184> when its working, it should spell an AT sign when i hit the "real" ALT+L on the KB
<sithlord48> idk about being able to do that i have never tried such a thing
<Guest184> because on mac, CMD is on ALT position, which actually acts like a CTRL key on windows
<Guest184> thanks that you try to help anyway
<Guest184> wait, i managed something
<Guest184> only the ctrl buttons and similar seem to be at the wrong place now
<anon__> sithlord48: btw, do you know why mouse wheel scroll direction change is not working
<anon__> because thats also the other way around on mac
<sithlord48> anon__:  yeah and it annoys me everytime i use mac os... and i have no idea why it don't work
<anon__> sithlord48: so it doesnt work for yout either? i mean there is an option for that in the mouse settings, but it just dont do anything.
<sithlord48> anon__:  i dont' run linux on a mac.i dislike the way scrolling works on mac os.
<sithlord48> anon__:  im have not tried to change it . if anything i would change it in mac os if possible as that is the only DE taht does it that way
<anon__> sithlord48: on mac, you cant even disable mouse acceleration in the gui, horrible
<sithlord48> anon__:  i try not to use mac os when possible because of stuff like that ..
<anon__> sithlord48: if you disable it via console, you cant change the speed of fhe mouse without re-enabling the acceleration
<anon__> sithlord48: its no choice for me, designers usually have to work with mac at work
<sithlord48> anon__:  and i feel for anyone forced to use any software with out choice.
<anon__> sithlord48: yeah thanks
<anon__> sithlord48: its all neatly designed, hardware and software wise, but ergonomics and functionality is not for my liking on Mac
<sithlord48> anon__:  i agree i have used mac os for a long time since about system 7 days.. and Os 10.5 was mabye the most functional after that seams every time i see a new version its w/ less keyboard shortcuts and forcing you to use it a certian way more and more
<anon__> sithlord48: i see. i was avoiding Macs before. its like pick your poison with OS's anyway
<sithlord48> anon__:  i like you didn't have a choice we used them in school... and windows at home mostly and linux when i could get it to work
<anon__> sithlord48: i really want to use linux as my main OS, but i always end up going back to windows after a while because of the lack of professional software and games
<KSX> the problem with mac is apple
<KSX> anon, lack of games?
<anon__> im on dual boot again, but it really sucks to go back to windows for something
<anon__> ksx, not lack, more not the ones i may want to play
<sithlord48> anon__:  i mostly use linux.... for everthing.. anytime i would duel boot i would never boot windows cause i didn't need it .. if i want a game either it need a native version or has to work in wine.. or i get it for console...
<KSX> anon__, what games are you talking about?
<anon__> ksx basically most games besides classics/emulation
<KSX> you can even play gta 5 on linux if you want
<anon__> ksx, if you compare the librarys, sure, linux cought up well, but its still a massive gap
<anon__> if you manage to pass through your GPU
<KSX> the gap is basicly non-existent
<anon__> but i need a secong gpu for that
<KSX> if you have a nvidia gpu, you should be fine
<anon__> only 1?
<KSX> linux is better than windows in every aspect
<anon__> well...besides the ones i mentioned, yes
<anon__> if you manage the passthrough, it may change, but its not that easy to do i think
<KSX> whatever
<anon__> ksx, well, you did not answer. just one card is needed you say?
<KSX> why do you need 2 cards?
<KSX> btw, sli and crossfire works perfectly on linux
<anon__> as far as i know, you need a card for the host (linux) and 1 for the passthrough
<KSX> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=16dbAUrtMX4
<anon__> ksx, like ive said, 2 gpus hes using
<KSX> k
<anon__> ksx, he uses the i5 gpu from what i gatherd so far
<KSX> its a cpu, not a gpu
<anon__> it comes with a gpu though
<frecel> is anyone here using kubuntu 15.10
<frecel> ?
<frecel> I need someone to confirm a bug for me
<genii> frecel: Try #ubuntu+1
<KSX> integrated graphics you mean....
<genii> frecel: It's for all *buntu which become the next release
<anon__> well, if you like it better that way...
<anon__> same deal
<frecel> genii: thanks
<custom> any help?
<custom> may anybody  bring me some help whit a bug during the instalation of bll 6.1
<custom> is anybody outthere?
#kubuntu 2015-09-19
<elkepon> hi
<elkepon> why firefox is not syncing? I uninstall it and install it again and nothing, is there any bug reported?
<Userper> hi all, running Unity/Ubuntu 15.04. Tried to install KDE Plasma 5.4 using the backports PPA but ended up getting 5.3.2....how can I update it to 5.4?
<mparillo> I think 5.4 (actually 5.4.1) is only in the wily repos.
<mparillo> Let me google.
<mparillo> Yes, I think this is the latest for 15.04: http://kubuntu.org/news/plasma-532-and-frameworks-5120-backported-kubuntu-1504/
<Guest17870> I just installed 15.04, and there is a bright blue spot when you hover your mouse near the upper left quadrant. How to disable this?
<ocnios> Can someone use my nick in a message I want to test something.
<ocnios> Anyone here use Konversation?
<billy__> quassel on kde here
<ocnios> http://kde-look.org/content/show.php/AlphaBlue?content=171411
<ocnios> ^ My first custom splash screen.
<lordievader> Good morning.
<pragomer1> Hi. How can I change the size of my kde-launchers: http://snag.gy/KoSgN.jpg    1. is too big.. its when I choose "add to panel".....    2. is too small... its when I choose "create a starter"..         How can I get some well-sized icons?
<svend-ev> Good morning
<mparillo> ocnios: Good morning
<mparillo> Does this change the launcher size: https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=141623
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<sensei> I upgraded to 15.10 and umm my desktop is black like here https://bugsfiles.kde.org/attachment.cgi?id=92300 i've basically tried removing every config (.kde .cache .config/k*) file and purged kubuntu/kde yet still it's like that after reinstalling :D
<lordievader> sensei: Can you access krunner?
<sensei> yup
<lordievader> sensei: Execute: kquitapp plasmashell; kstart plasmashell
<sensei> lordievader it flashes white and it's black again. would you like to see pastebin of kstart plasmashell from konsole?
<lordievader> sensei: Hmm, try 'kwin_x11 --replace' in krunner.
<sensei> http://pastebin.com/ds8ReDKD here it is anyway :) some qml errors...
<sensei> lordievader flashes and back again. Kind of funny that Desktop effects/3D accel works fine :D but all is black
<lordievader> sensei: Make a new user and see if that one has the same problem.
<sensei> tried already and yup it has!
<lordievader> Hmm, interesting. It ain't the kde config.
<lordievader> sensei: What graphics card and driver are you using>?
<sensei> im using stock mesa and card is hd8450g. same behavior with fglrx.
<lordievader> sensei: What is the output of 'lspci -k|grep -A3 VGA'?
<sensei> gnome and unity works fine, maybe some file permission issue...
<sensei> lordievader: http://pastebin.com/xAEEnZXg
<lordievader> sensei: What version of plasma are you running? 5.4 I guess?
<sensei> yeah 5.4 it is. With 15.04 + plasma 5.3 it used to work great :)
<lordievader> Hmm, odd...
<sensei> yeah :D bizarre
<lordievader> I must say I am quite out of ideas...
<anon__> hi. each restart, firefox is not capable of recovering the session. always starting with the "well, this is emberrassing" page. anyone has this?
<BluesKaj> anon__, sometimes after leaving FF open when shutting down and booting up the next day, Think it results from FF starting before the internet is connected and saving a session with an open browser will cause this message.
<anon__> BluesKaj: right, i want to leave eveything open for the next reboot. what can we do about that? also, dolphin does not even restart
<BluesKaj> anon__, perhaps just put the pc to sleep rather than shut down, is this an option?
<anon__> BluesKaj: well, kinda. im not sure how power efficient this is. i usually did not no it this way.
<anon__> BluesKaj: also, there is a restart for updates every now and then anyway
<BluesKaj> anon__, investigate the options for your machine , especially if it's a laptop
<lordievader> anon__: Compared to full on, standby uses very little power.
<lordievader> Essentially only the ram is powered.
<lordievader> If power really is an issue you could look into hibernation. With hibernation the entire contents of your ram are written to swap.
<anon__> what about danger? leaving something on when im away kinda makes me nervous^^
<lordievader> What dangers?
<anon__> fire maybe... read ppls houses burned down even from a TV on standby. i know odds are very low, dont laugh
<lordievader> Yes, they are very low.
<lordievader> Chances of your house burning down while the pc is full on is a lot higher. And still rather low.
<anon__> sure, but thats why i shut it down when away. but i see the point
<anon__> thing is, even for KDE, the boot is so quick, it make suspending kinde obsoltete
<lordievader> You've pointed out one advantange when you came in. Session is kept alive.
<anon__> i would like to keep it with using session restore, but firefox does not play nicely and dolpnin gets ignored
<JunkHunk> hello people, I recently bought a new screen, it comes with tiny speakers, I would like to use them together with the old front speakers...but pavucontrol does not seem to offer that possibility...am I wrong? how could I use all the speakers at the same time?
<JunkHunk> it is a hdmi screen...so now I have two sound input methods...
<soee> input or output
<soee> ?
<JunkHunk> the tiny speakers use the hdmi connection..the desktop ones the regular sound input
<JunkHunk> but pavucontrol only allows me to use one or another
<JunkHunk> not both
<JunkHunk> soee output your right
<JunkHunk> you're
<JunkHunk> I am not using any mic
<soee> JunkHunk: so you can change output ant you have working standalone or integrated spikers but not both at once?
<JunkHunk> yep
<JunkHunk> I would like them all to listen to music
<JunkHunk> :-)
<soee> well i can't help much here as i never had such configuration :/
<JunkHunk> I have no amplifier...but I don't think it is needed here...
<JunkHunk> there must be a way to use both sound channels
<JunkHunk> I ll ask in ubuntu irc
<BluesKaj> JunkHunk, which audio chip?
<JunkHunk> hey at ubuntu irc a guy found the solution to the simultaneous sound: http://askubuntu.com/questions/78174/play-sound-through-two-or-more-outputs-devices
<JunkHunk> but I don't know how to enable that in kubuntu...
<JunkHunk> sound preferences are different
<JunkHunk> I am using vlc for phonon
<JunkHunk> any idea?
<JunkHunk> hmmm
<JunkHunk> indeed they are working at the same time.. because when I test speakers I am using screen hdmi speakers to listen to music...and I hear both
<JunkHunk> I guess I only need to tell the amarok application to use both channels?
<soee> i doubt amarok has anything to do with it
<JunkHunk> I used pavucontrol to do that but...it only let me choose one or another
<JunkHunk> pavucontrol lists applications using audio
<JunkHunk> and you can choose channel
<JunkHunk> for all of them
<KSX> guys, how do i format a usb drive?
<JunkHunk> gparted
<JunkHunk> is the best for me
<JunkHunk> it never fails
<JunkHunk> and you can choose format type
<KSX> i tried gparted, and it failed
<JunkHunk> lol
<JunkHunk> what is the usb for?
<JunkHunk> windows?
<soee> or command line but i can remember what it was
<soee> KSX: and kde-partition-manager ?
<KSX> i wanted to use the usb for office work, i used it before to install kubuntu
<BluesKaj> so JunkHunk did you see my question a while ago ? Which audio chip ?
<JunkHunk> for windows I used winusb and worked for me...
<JunkHunk> BluesKaj,  chip?
<KSX> http://dpaste.com/14FEDHZ
<JunkHunk> onion and  garlic
<BluesKaj> look inthe upper right in alsamixer
<BluesKaj> or left rather
<JunkHunk> alsa mixer what is that=?
<KSX> i just wanted to format the stick
<JunkHunk> still a kubuntu noob
<BluesKaj> JunkHunk, if it's intel you don't need pulseaudio , phonon can work directly with al;sa instead
<BluesKaj> JunkHunk, type alsamixer in the terminal
<JunkHunk> oooh
<JunkHunk> cool
<BluesKaj> what card and chip?
<JunkHunk> still awe
<JunkHunk> HDA ATI SB
<JunkHunk> Realtek ALC887-VD
<user_> Hi
<JunkHunk> BluesKaj,  it seems I do need pulseaudio
<user_> How do I change my launcher icon, the icon on the buttom left. The one with the K and cog?
<BluesKaj> JunkHunk, open the terminal and type  or copy and paste this ,  cat /proc/asound/modules
<JunkHunk> 0 snd_hda_intel
<JunkHunk>  1 snd_hda_intel
<JunkHunk> BluesKaj the alsamixer was not working...
<JunkHunk> it made no effect
<JunkHunk> I guess because I am using hdmi connection to listen to music
<JunkHunk> yep
<JunkHunk> it is working with desktop speakers
<JunkHunk> screen ones disabled
<BluesKaj> JunkHunk, those commands aren't supposed to do anything , they're just for info ...now that we know you have the intel-hda audio module we can get rid of pulseaudio and you can get all your speakers working simultaneously
<JunkHunk> okay...
<JunkHunk> how?
<JunkHunk> pulseaudio is...a Doraimon
<BluesKaj> JunkHunk, sudo apt-get purge pulseaudio pulseaudio-utils
<JunkHunk> okay?
<JunkHunk> and then what?
<BluesKaj> copy and paste that command into the terminal and run it
<JunkHunk> fingers crossed
<JunkHunk> done
<JunkHunk> reboot?
<BluesKaj> JunkHunk,  do you have pavucontrol installed too?
<JunkHunk> yes
<Byron_> Did anyone see my question?
<JunkHunk> billocations are outdated lord
<BluesKaj> JunkHunk, sudo apt-get purge pavucontrol
<JunkHunk> ouch
<JunkHunk> I love pavucontrol
<JunkHunk> :-(
<BluesKaj> JunkHunk, it's part of pulseaudio which must be purged so it no longer interferes with your audio outputs
<JunkHunk> okay
<JunkHunk> done
<JunkHunk> now what?=
<BluesKaj> rebnoot
<JunkHunk> okay
<JunkHunk> see you in a min
<Byron_> Guess not... Sorry to be a bother.
<BluesKaj> ok, stuff to do for 45 mins or so...BBL
<marcofe> hello guys...anyone do run into issue "Couldn't load XPCOM."?
<ocnios> marcofe: when doing what
<marcofe> when trying to launch mdc
<marcofe> ocnios: hello and thank you for your answer
<JunkHunk> BluesKaj, after rebooting I went making a pie, sorry for the delay...now I see this in audio preferences: http://www.pasteall.org/pic/show.php?id=93279
<JunkHunk> which should I use to enable all the speakers?
<JunkHunk> BluesKaj, alsa perhaps?
<JunkHunk> hello people BluesKaj might be having tea...the point is he told me to get rid of pulse audio to get all my speakers working simultaneously...I did and they aren't this is the ubuntu thread I would like to reproduce in kubuntu: http://askubuntu.com/questions/78174/play-sound-through-two-or-more-outputs-devices
<JunkHunk> where in kubuntu may I find that "simultaneous output to hd audio controller"?
<austin6598> can someone share a sources.list file running kubuntu 15.04?
<austin6598> im getting errors: https://www.irccloud.com/pastebin/b3l1Jb4J/
<ocnios> marcofe: try 'sudo apt-get install ia32-libs-gtk'
<ocnios> austin6598: try sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<austin6598> ocnios https://www.irccloud.com/pastebin/ghFrdZ2x/
<ocnios> austin6598: http://hastebin.com/nutenacinu.hs
<austin6598> ocnios https://www.irccloud.com/pastebin/z5IvGcG4/
<ocnios> is this a fresh install?
<austin6598> no i upgraded to the latest kde and it had 7 broken packages so i tried to fix it and now its worse :/
<austin6598> i think i deleted an important repo
<BluesKaj> ok JunkHunk, open alsamixer ,l and enable your spdif/digital output which feeds the hdmi out and the front vol ctrl for the analog out to your speakers
<JunkHunk> oh
<JunkHunk> welcome back
<BluesKaj> was doing some errands
<ocnios> austin6598: hmm looks like it
<JunkHunk> I cannot find spdif/digital output
<austin6598> ocnios> how do i fix it?
<BluesKaj> JunkHunk, make sure there is no MM (mute) in any ctls including pcm and spdif, use the M key to disable mute and disable the automute as well
<BluesKaj> JunkHunk, spdif is a small box , probly on the far right
<ocnios> austin6598: http://repogen.simplylinux.ch/ might help you
<JunkHunk> BluesKaj still no sound
<ocnios> austin6598: my sources.list file is at http://ge.tt/7UTTzBO2/v/0
<ocnios> you can overwrite yours on /etc/apt/sources.list
<ocnios> or....
<BluesKaj> JunkHunk, can you take a screenshot of alsamixer and post it on imagebin or imgur
<JunkHunk> gladly
<ocnios> austin6598: http://hastebin.com/zimihohugi.avrasm
<ocnios> I'd back yours up by appending .old before you do these things
<JunkHunk> BluesKaj, http://imagebin.ca/v/2GDJWdANhsuj
<JunkHunk> BluesKaj,  should I be able to manage the screen speakers with alsamixer?
<BluesKaj> JunkHunk, the PCM and spdif out should be feeding the hdmi audio part to your screen ..one thing you can try is reload the driver, in the terminal , sudo modrobe snd-hda-intel, then reboot.
<ocnios> austin6598: get it fixed?
<JunkHunk> BluesKaj,  it didnt work
<JunkHunk> :-(
<JunkHunk> and now I cannot even choose
<JunkHunk> only desktop speakers working
<JunkHunk> and it was modprobe there was a typo
<BluesKaj> yeah sorry
<JunkHunk> never mind
<BluesKaj> odd because I have a similar setup
<JunkHunk> thanks for the help
<JunkHunk> at least the pie was a great success
<JunkHunk> :-)
<JunkHunk> and desktop speakers are the best ones
<JunkHunk> I can skip screen ones
<austin6598> ocnios> no do you have any suggestions?
<BluesKaj> well JunkHunk you canm go mback to using pulseaudio if you want , there might be a way to configure using that
<ocnios> austin6598: I have you 3 more options to fix it
<austin6598> ok
<ocnios> I gave you my sources.list file...
<ocnios> s/have/gave
<ocnios> austin6598: my sources.list file is at http://ge.tt/7UTTzBO2/v/0
<ocnios> or....
<ocnios> austin6598: http://hastebin.com/zimihohugi.avrasm
<BluesKaj> austin6598, did you sudo apt update after adding his sources?
<austin6598> https://www.irccloud.com/pastebin/1194rKrV/
<ocnios> austin6598: your /path/to/sources is wrong
<ocnios> your terminal is at destop/
<ocnios> you need to: cd ../../ to username$
<ocnios> or just drag and drop the file through the gui
<austin6598> no my pc name is austin-desktop
<BluesKaj> austin6598, the path is /etc/apt/sources.list
<austin6598> ok
<ocnios> try sudo mv ./etc/apt/sources.lst ./etc/apt/sources.old
<austin6598> mv: cannot stat ‘/etc/apt/sources.lst’: No such file or directory
<ocnios> or in terminal do a 'dir' command and make sure you see /etc/ listed
<ocnios> if you don't you're in the wrong CWD
<austin6598> is the file .list not .lst?
<austin6598> https://www.irccloud.com/pastebin/68IyoiSZ/
<ocnios> sources.list is the name of the sources file
<ocnios> If you're at austin@Austin-Desktop:/etc/apt$
<ocnios> mv ./sources.list ./sources.old
<ocnios> probably need to sudo that
<austin6598> ok did it
<ocnios> now sudo apt-get update
<austin6598> https://www.irccloud.com/pastebin/UeQmB4hM/
<ocnios> austin6598:  if you put my sources.list file in your /etc/apt/ directoy and you still get errors on 'sudo apt-get update' you can try sudo add-apt-repository ppa:kubuntu-ppa/backports
<ocnios> then sudo apt-get update
<BluesKaj> ocnios, isn't that proposed repos a bit dangerous ?
<ocnios> BluesKaj: Yes, hence the 'if you still get errors after the 10 things we've tried' and it can always be removed after it's discovered if it is/isn't a fix
<ocnios> Though I wouldn't call it 'dangerous'
<BluesKaj> depends on the the packages, but I know it's not recommended for normal setups that want to remain stable
<ocnios> If my sources.list file doesn't fix austin6598's issue then there is some package installed on their system that is from a custom ppa
<austin6598> ocnios https://www.irccloud.com/pastebin/13VO10VQ/
<BluesKaj> austin6598, post your sources.list
<BluesKaj> not the update
<austin6598> i used the one he gave me https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/QhUx1AhK/sources.list
<ocnios> This might help you http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2249736
<austin6598> not really sure what im supposed to do
<ocnios> scratch that actually austin6598 you can ignore my most recent link to ubuntuforums
<austin6598> ok
<austin6598> ocnios: what now?
<ocnios> try sudo apt-get update || sudo apt-get upgrade
<austin6598> https://www.irccloud.com/pastebin/YjeFC5Wv/
<ocnios> sudo apt-get update || sudo apt-get upgrade
<austin6598> lol i wrote try XD
<ocnios> no worries it happens
<ocnios> i do have to run in about 15 minutes though
<austin6598> https://www.irccloud.com/pastebin/gToyV6sF/
<ocnios> You might want to ask in #ubuntu as the issue is with `http://ports.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-ports/dists` and I have to run shortly
<ocnios> Just paste the last pastebin you did in here in there
<ocnios> the link
<ocnios> austin6598: 91.189.88.151 responds to ping at least. might be something that was moved
<ocnios> http://ports.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-ports/dists/vivid-proposed/ exists but http://ports.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-ports/dists/vivid-proposed/dists/ does not
<mikkle> anyone getting plasma crashes in wily?
<mikkle> intel hardware
<mikkle> plasma 5.4.1
<coc_towlie> how do i clear recent documents from plasma?
<coc_towlie> when i right click it only give me option to clear recent applications
<chrism> im currently usiing linux mint, would i see any perfomance or otherwise improvements with switching over kubuntu
<chrism> *using
<bprompt> hmm
<bprompt> chrism:   not sure, haven't myself, but LinuxMint is really just Ubuntu distribution, and their selling point is, "lighter overhead" or faster
<bprompt> chrism:   bear in mind that, if  you drive a car without chasis and brakes and seats, is "lighter" and "faster", then again, seats and chassis and brakes and windows, are features you'd want, they add overhead, yes, but that's overhead you'd want
<bprompt> chrism:    so.. sometimes, lighter may translate to features-deficient, it doesn't have to, but sometimes it does, dunno where LinuxMint would fall on that, using Kubuntu, it'd be with more overhead I'd think, but may have the features, and drivers, you'd want though, so the extra overhead, maybe overhead you'd want
<Eburitus> I'm trying to change to KDE (Kubuntu) from fluxbox but can't find the "executable" of KDE. I have changed to greeter but it still executes fluxbox from .xinitrc
<chrism> to be honest i'm new to linux altogether, i got sick of windows as it was so slow on my laptop. whereas linux seems to run sweet as a nut. but there's so many distros i want to experiment and find one thats best for me
<bprompt> chrism:    windows is pretty good IMO, so depends, if it ran slow, could have been due to many reasons, not necessarily the OS itself, there are ways to "tune it up" though, there are ways to tune up any OS for that matter, and *nix, can and does get slow, depending on many factors
<chrism> what do you mean by overhead?? sorry for my lack of knowledge lol
<bprompt> Eburitus:    executable for kde?   what are you trying to load? the kde window manager?  kde is just a framework
<bprompt> chrism:    overhead, things to spend (cost), before making profits
<bprompt> chrism:    in OS context, that'd be memory footprint
<chrism> too be honest my version of windows was bogged down with lots of unwanted software. i could have took the time to speed it up but instead opeted
<chrism> opt'd to try something different
<bprompt> chrism:    well, same is true for linux btw, you can, install lots of unwanted stuff as well
<chrism> yeah thats true i suppose, my laptop was owned by my girlfriends brother before i got it and he had it loaded with so much garbage it was unbelievably slow
<bprompt> chrism:    how fast is the cpu?
<chrism> Intel Pentium 2.2GHz
<bprompt> chrism:   single core? dual core?
<chrism> dual core
<valorie> Eburitus: how did you install fluxbox?
<valorie> unless it was on a base of ubuntu, you'll need to install kubuntu, not just add the desktop and applications
<valorie> and if you have a big drive, you can install it alongside if you like, rather than replacing
<valorie> !dualboot
<ubottu> Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DualBoot/Windows - Macs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<valorie> that goes for linux distros as well
<valorie> afaik, fluxbox is a WM, not a distro
<Eburitus> valorie: i can't remember how i installed fluxbox. just that i needed to fiddle with .xinputrc. what it comes to kde, i installed kubuntu-desktop through apt-get like fluxbox allso but can't remember more specific about fluxbox
<Eburitus> valorie: you are right. fluxbox is just WM.
<Eburitus> valorie: I now fiddled more with .xinputrc and after distro-upgrade is finished I'll try to execute KDE as WM again.
<bprompt> Eburitus:     what DM are you using?   kde DM?  because that one, gives you a choice of "WM session" right off the login screen, and you can pick Fluxbox or kde or whatever else, you can have many WM and all of them would be listed there, at the login screen, and you can pick whichever you wish
<Eburitus> bprompt: i have tried to use it to select WM but only WM that works, is fluxbox. others give me error: "call to lnusertemp faild (temporary directories full?)"
<leedos_kidaslon_> howdy evrrbody
<bprompt> Eburitus:   sounds like something if off with the installation of the others then
<Eburitus> propably
<Eburitus> i have a bad habit of fiddling my own things with installations
<leedos_kidaslon_> Hey guys idk if you want to disclose this, but what os do you use? made a poll for this http://strawpoll.me/5531594
<elkepon> hi, anyone can help to install wine? I'm new to linux
<elkepon> ?
<Eburitus> are you familiar with apt-get or aptitude?
<bprompt> hmm I don't have it myself... but, run the Muon Software Center or the Muon Package Manager
<bprompt> elkepon:   I don't have it myself... but, run the Muon Software Center or the Muon Package Manager
<Eburitus> elkepon: https://userbase.kde.org/Tutorials/Install_KDE_software#Ubuntu.2FKubuntu
<KSX> how do i install openbox?
<elkepon> bprompt: it is not in the software center
<bprompt> elkepon:   ok... then check Muon Package Manager, that list is longer
<leedos_kidaslon_> I'd recommend installing playonlinux rather than wine for elkepon, because if he has trouble installing software configuring wine might be a bit hard
<bprompt> KSX:    same, install it from Muon Software Center :)
<Eburitus> KSX: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Openbox
<KSX> k, thx
<elkepon> thanks leedos_kidaslon_
<KSX> its not in the repo
<leedos_kidaslon_> https://www.playonlinux.com/en/download.html
<leedos_kidaslon_> just click on ubuntu and its all detailed
<elkepon> look
<elkepon> when I add the repo this is what it says once I try to install it: https://paste.kde.org/prcbayq5l
<elkepon> what's happening?
<leedos_kidaslon_> you tried to install chrome before
<leedos_kidaslon_> that is a no no since its not in the official repo
<leedos_kidaslon_> try to run apt-get -f install but let me know what it wants you to remove
<elkepon> I actually have google chrome installed
<elkepon> do I uninstall it?
<elkepon> and what is better? playonlinux or wine?
<leedos_kidaslon_> chrome or choromium/srware iron?
<leedos_kidaslon_> playonlinux and don't uninstall unless there is a problem with runing apt-get -f install
<leedos_kidaslon_> playonlinux allows you to manage different types of win within the same program for different virtual drives. Its uber convinient as compared to normal wine
<leedos_kidaslon_> wine**
<elkepon> ok
<elkepon> by the way what is -f for?  when you include it before install
<elkepon> like:
<elkepon> sudo apt-get -f install
<elkepon> force?
<elkepon> leedos_kidaslon_:
<bprompt> elkepon:    more like "fix", and you can have it on either side -> sudo apt-get -f install; sudo apt-get install -f
<leedos_kidaslon_> yeah force
<leedos_kidaslon_> sorry I'm baked right now
<elkepon> that's fine, thanks for helping me
<elkepon> so what do i do with wine?
<bprompt> baked?   I hope you put on the spf 50 tan lotion
 * bprompt puts some garlic pepper on leedos_kidaslon_ 
<leedos_kidaslon_> if you come into any more problems with chrome be careful with what it makes you uninstall. I had to remove older linux images but if you uninstall the wrong ones you can break your system, and thats no good.
<leedos_kidaslon_> also yeah man I got some dank ass tan lotion
#kubuntu 2015-09-20
<elkepon> hello I have a quick and simple question for you guys about partitioning
<elkepon> when I install linux if i want to create a new partition what settings do I choose? logical or primary?
<elkepon> and what extention?
<elkepon> I want to be able to read it in linux
<elkepon> and that can be auto-mounted
<elkepon> anyone here>
<elkepon> ?
<punkgeek> how to install synaptics driver for tuchpad?
<sav0> elkepon: choose logical
<sav0> ext4 extension
<sav0> when the partition gui appears, the defaults should already be logical, ext4, mount it on '/'
<cameron_> can i ask questions here?
<ahoneybun> about Kubuntu cameron_?
<cameron_> yes, I can't find anywhere in settings to disable the trackpoint on my dell laptop
<cameron_> I'm using kubunut 15.04
<ahoneybun> cameron_: System Settings -> Input Devices -> Trackpad
<regedit> SOS :( after installing nvidia drivers 355.11 recommended from driver manager, i cannot access my graphical desktop
<regedit> this happened after switching from embedded to discrete GPU, how can i switch back to embedded from command line?
<regedit> i have nvidia-prime installed
<dvm> hi!
<dvm> привет
<nexia> Hi. My friend is trying to install kubuntu 15.04 and is getting the ion(0)libGL error: unable to load driver: r600_dri.so
<nexia>  error.
<nexia> when he installed steam
<nexia> Seems to be a thing with his graphics card, which is an AMD....and lshw -numeric -C display
<nexia>  resulted in http://paste.ubuntu.com/12499465/
<marcofe> hello all
<lordievader> nexia: Perhaps Steam works better with the fglrx driver.
<nexia> also http://pastebin.com/jzAFcamV
<nexia> lordievader: wouldn't he want to install the AMD radeon whatever drivers on his kubuntu installation? (I'm totally unfamilar with AMD, haven't used a device with an AMD graphics card)
<nexia> I don't think he has run sudo apt-get upgrade yet. Would that help perhaps?
<lordievader> nexia: The radeon driver is the open source one. Fglrx is the closed source driver.
<nexia> So it would work...for what I think is a slightly old one?
<nexia> I mean. "Slightly old graphics card"
<nexia> AMD Radeon™ HD 6670
<nexia> or similiar :P
<lordievader> Yes, the 6k series should still be supported.
<nexia> lordievader: friend: "Plasma crashed?!?!"
 * nexia has a bad feeling about this :(
<marcofe> hello guys, i've a problem and i don't find a solution. When i started my pc and no connection is present, plasma is to 100% of the CPU and into desktop there aren't no icons, no bar. After set connection (set ip address and so on), plasma crashes and everything become ok. Anyone do run into in this issue?
<nexia> How would he be able to post some sort of debug
<lordievader> nexia: What changed?
<lordievader> The driver?
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<nexia> lordievader: Apparently there were some 'additional software updates' (I think it was the kubuntu driver manager or wahtever)
<nexia> that seems to have fixed the steam issue for him
<lordievader> nexia: That is the fglrx driver ;)
<nexia> O_O
<nexia> ah. nevermind. 5:53 AM - Emral: steam still doesn't work, like I said
<nexia> :D
<lordievader> Or atleast I think you are talking about the additional drivers utility.
<nexia> I asked him to reboot...
<lordievader> 'Still doesn't work', how?
<nexia> Probably mis-understood him. In any case, he's rebooting via sudo reboot now.
<nexia> <nexia> Probably mis-understood him. In any case, he's rebooting via sudo reboot now.
<nexia> Dumb connection :|
<irusel> Hello.
<Okitain> irusel: haaai senpai
<steve-_-> hi all. this wiki page (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WilyWerewolf/Beta1/Kubuntu) has a field "Upgrading from 15.04
<steve-_-> " but then it says twice (why twice?) "note that this does not work" and then again there's a description what to do? is that a joke?
<lordievader> steve-_-: The kubuntu-do-release-upgrade tool doesn't work, do-release-upgrade does work.
<steve-_-> lordievader: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-release-upgrader/+bug/1464330 last comment mentions that it might be solved
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1488843 in ubuntu-release-upgrader (Ubuntu Wily) "duplicate for #1464330 SRU: upgrader kde frontend fails to start" [Critical,Fix released]
<steve-_-> I'll try to confirm
<lordievader> That is what I heard, that is thould be fixed.
<lordievader> But I'd use do-release-upgrade anyways ;)
<steve-_-> fix confirmed. so can someone update that wiki page?
<steve-_-> lordievader: do you have a wiki account?
<lordievader> I do.
<steve-_-> would you update that field? terminal kubuntu-devel-release-upgrade works like a charm
<steve-_-> the linked bug is a dupe anyways but the orginial bug is fixed so both texts with link should be removed I guess
<Eli2> does anyone here have an idea how to prevent the systray from flickering, doing weird things and eating cpu
<lordievader> Updated, steve-_-
<Eli2> it makes kubuntu kinda unuseable for me
<MoonUnit`> oh well, looks like i'm not going to get any support with the rotation problem in Wily.
<MoonUnit`> he wants me to upgrade the BIOS despite rotation working fine on the same xorg version in arch.
<steve-_-> lordievader: thx, a friend did some further cleaning on the wiki
<steve-_-> should be less confusing to users now
<DDR> Hi all. I'm having an issue where I'm getting very low framerates on an app I'm writing in Chromium.
<DDR> I don't think it's the app, since chromium reports internally that it's rendering 50fps.
<DDR> I tried running glgears, and got wildly varying framerates. http://www.pasteall.org/61230
<DDR> From 3000 to 3. :|
<DDR> ... Wow, complaining worked excellently. All my problems just went away.
<DDR> Couldn't have done it without you guys! :D
<Gamayun> Hehe!
<lordievader> MoonUnit`: What rotation problem?
<MoonUnit`> lordievader: if i rotate my 2nd screen with monitor.conf or xrandr the screen corrupts, works in vivid and arch but not in wily. radeonsi driver.
<lordievader> Does the screen corrupt and after a while come back? (That is what I am seeing here when switching from 2 screens to one or vice versa.
<lordievader> )
<MoonUnit`> no stays corrupt, if i rotate back to normal it works ok. the weird thing is when i rotate left i can see the conky display from when i was using arch.
<lordievader> Hmm, sounds a bit like the driver is acting up. Do the driver versions match?
<MoonUnit`> haven't looked, i'll check next time i boot into wily
<Okitain> what is wily again?
<lordievader> !wily
<ubottu> Ubuntu 15.10 (Wily Werewolf) will be the 23rd release of Ubuntu. Discussion in #ubuntu+1
<Okitain> ah
<Okitain> is it currently beta1, beta2, or RC?
<lordievader> Beta1
<lordievader> < ubottu> A schedule of wily werewolf (15.10) release milestones can be found here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ReleaseSchedule
<solarseed> hi all
<solarseed> I am looking for a Tool to create Thumbnails from a specific Directory containing Jailpegs
<solarseed> Are there any LINUX Commands I can do this with, or can anyone recommend a Tool within the Kubuntu Repos?
<Gamayun> solarseed: There are are ton of options for that. ImageMagick for one: http://polishlinux.org/howtos/cli-tricks-creating-image-thumbnails/
<solarseed> Thanks Gamayun
<solarseed> Nice Tutorial! :)
<Gamayun> Sure ;)
<MyPictures> Is the best solution of issue 1182784 really to just install a different keyboard layout then Switzerland and afterwards switch to it after installation? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/1182784
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1182784 in ubiquity (Ubuntu Trusty) "Kubuntu: Switzerland keyboard setup fails" [Critical,Triaged]
<Gamayun> MyPictures: Possibly. I use a dvorak-variant, and having an 'exotic' layout set during boot can produce some oddities. Esp. if you have an encrypted hard drive, making a passphrase for it on a fallback layout.
<Gamayun> ... is something that I would recommend.
<MyPictures> Thanks
<MyPictures> Yeah well I use germanies keyboard layout which is pretty much the same and luckly I can also show what Im typing in.
<Gamayun> MyPictures: Should be fixed in Wily though (fingers crossed).
<MyPictures> Ohh would be nice I currently use kubuntu 15.04
<MyPictures> Thx Gamayun! It worked fine.
<Gamayun> :)
<Gamayun> Does anyone here have any experience using telepathy's desktop sharing function (xmpp & krfb/krdc)?
<Gamayun> Does it need port forwarding / tunelling set up in advance?
<Gamayun> I'll be setting up a Kubuntu box for my mother, and since we live in different countries, being able to help her remotely is probably a good idea.
<Gamayun> Alternatively, is there someone willing to test it out with me?
<austin6598>  i have my printer driver installed but how do i get it connected? kubuntu 15.04
<MyPictures> austin6598: Under the printer settings
<MyPictures> you add a new printer
<MyPictures> Gamayun: No idea I mostly use teamviewer or ssh over putty
<austin6598> MyPictures> its already added
<MyPictures> but usualy for a connection to get it from outside you need to open the port from the router and from your software Firewall aswell
<MyPictures> Then you are good to print?
<austin6598> no it says it cant connect
<MyPictures> Is it over USB?
<austin6598> status is "idle"
<austin6598> no wireless
<MyPictures> Wireless --> Router --> PC or direct wireless?
<austin6598> pc to printer directly
<austin6598> actually i think its over the router
<austin6598> yea it is
<MyPictures> But the setup found it and installed it?
<austin6598> the printer is connected to the wifi as it works on other computers
<MyPictures> So it is visible
<austin6598> i did it a long time ago and now its not working
<Gamayun> MyPictures: Yeah, that's my thinking.
<MyPictures> austin6598: Remove it and try if you find it again.
<MyPictures> I assume your printer used DHCP to get an IP from the router so sometimes it get assigned a new one then
<MyPictures> If your router frimware sucks...
<MyPictures> usualy its smart to bind a IP to a MAC adress
<austin6598> now its just called unknown and says idle
<austin6598> oh ill try it showed up under discovered network printers
<austin6598> thanks all set
<steve-_-> ok, there's still a lot of work for kubuntu to do regarding the 15.10 update process. after running for 2 hours, I'm then told that modemmanager was not installed. and the next error msg says, update could not be installed. wasting 2h of a users time to figure that out is not cool
<steve-_-> lol after clicking ok on the last msg, the next message is "update complete"
<MyPictures> Yeah agree
<MyPictures> But I really like the KDE Plasma
<zapBrox> info zapbrox
<MyPictures> Its super resposive
<solarseed> Is there a Pendant to Adobe Flashanimator which is Free and OpenSource?
<solarseed> I've still got some Projects (Videos) pending to be created... and I don't really like to use Adobe Software...
<steve-_-> solarseed: why use flash at all?
<Okitain> solarseed: synfig and Pencil2D are both animation creation packages, but they do not support Flash.
<Okitain> honestly, as a person whose friends have banged the walls of Flash limitations, i would advise against using it at all.
<Okitain> and if you are going to be serious about animation, maybe use ToonBoom, which costs $375 or $25/month
<DDR> Weird. If I ctrl-alt-f12 by accident, when I come back to my graphical desktop via ctrl-alt-f7, my graphical desktop has high fps again.
<DDR> Then, an hour or two later, my graphical desktop starts chugging again, and again I fix it.
<Okitain> DDR: do 3d benchmarks have the same kind of behaviour on your desktop as well? Does the CPU usage seem high? Does changing drivers help
<DDR> Well, I just fixed the problem, so it'll be a while until I can test.
<Okitain> DDR: also, try changing the desktop rendering backend/method
<DDR> But fgl_glxgears had weird slowdown, it oscillated between 15fps and 3000fps.
<Okitain> (e.g. GLX/EGL and OpenGL/XRender)
<DDR> I'll try OpenGL 3.1, as opposed to 2.0 for now.
<DDR> Ah, OK.
<DDR> Well. xRender seems to be where it's at.
<Okitain> DDR: where it's at? Are you from the nineties?
<DDR> Yes, as it happens.
<DDR> he he he
<kaneki-ken> hi, there
<mparillo> From 1965 http://www.bobdylan.com/us/songs/positively-4th-street You say you lost your faith / But that's not where it's at / You had no faith to lose / And you know it
<Okitain> mparillo: is this a thing that in any way relates to kubuntu?
<mparillo> Fair enough. I probably should have gone offtopic. I was replying to DDR's use of the phrase "where it's at"
<Okitain> Actually "where it's at" is also in another Dylan song
<Okitain> that is, Rolling Stone.
<DDR> Now that you mention it, it's probably where I heard it. I've been listening to some Bob Dylan lately. :)
<zKarp> Quick question, does anyone have experiance with OpenSuse? what draw backs does it have vs KUbuntu
<Okitain> zKarp: OpenSuse has a more centralized configuration menu, which occasionally conflicts with the menus that are provided by KDE
<Okitain> also AFAIK no Plasma5 available yet
<zKarp> Thank you Okitain.
<mparillo> If you use Open Suse's Tumbleweed you do get Plasma 5. The biggest disadvantages are (1) It is a more traditional Unix root / user versus the hidden root / sudo approach *buntus use (which I find much easier for a single-user desktop distro). Second they use RPMs instead of DEBs. I find dependency resolution is smoother with DEB-based distros.
<mparillo> Last (for me at least), I find more software just works on *buntu. Sure, if I were smarter, I could make it work on Open SUSE.
<zKarp> mparilllo, I found out that things break pretty easy, within a few minutes after testing tumbleweed
<zKarp> I tried to install mpeg codecs and dependencies were all missing.
<zKarp> and after updating, bunch of things broke too lol
<frecel_> is anyone else missing some options in the right click menu in dolphin in15.10?
<clivejo> frecel:  try kubuntu-devel for wily 15.10 questions
<mparillo> Yes, I lost patience with tumbleweed after a couple of hours. If I want new stuff, I would rather just run the Kubuntu devel release.
<quisim> I haven't used KDE since Ubuntu 12.10. Any tips?
<clivejo> use it, its great :)
<quisim> I guess I'm looking for help with the window manager and widgets. Where do I start is what I'm asking.
<bartek> i have problem with installation
<clivejo> what is the problem?
<bartek> when i start instalation media from usb it hang when desktop image appear
<bartek> i have nvidia go 7300 gpu
<bartek> acer 5610
<clivejo> which kubuntu version?
<clivejo> I have trouble with Nvidia chipsets and have to pass nomodeset to the kernel on boot
<clivejo> can you edit the grub line and see if that helps?
<rayneayami> im experiencing an error with kvm
<rayneayami> internal error: cannot load AppArmor profile 'libvirt-64f8f795-aea1-4538-86b9-34ac393c24f6' this is the error and i can't locate a solution
<ejay> hi all
<punkgeek> when im running make -j for compile new kernlen i got this error, what should i do?   http://paste.ubuntu.com/12510242/
#kubuntu 2016-09-19
<uberdub> can someone tell me how to resize my screen so that the whole desktop fits?
<uberdub> system settings doessnt seem to have the right setting
<uberdub> im not sure what scale display does
<uberdub> seems like 16:11 is about the perfect aspect ratio
<uberdub> it will do 1080i
<uberdub> anyone have any suggestions?
<BeefTheJoker> test
<momoe> **A wild Momoe has returned from a nice vactation cut short (^_^;)**
<user|57955> Hello?
<user|57955> Anyone here?
<ahoneybun> some are sleeping though
<user|57955> Get up! It's time to party!
<ahoneybun> it's 12am lol
<user|57955> Oah.. Okay.
<user|57955> oh*
<ahoneybun> yep should be sleeping lol
<schnoodles> Anyone have a kde todo/notes app that they swear by?
<momoe> Morning/evening all. Can anyone suggest how to alter the shutdown/restart timer delay in Kubuntu from 30 seconds, to 5?
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @momoe, I have a feeling that is coded into the qml or C++, so may not be trivial to change
<lordievader> Good morning
<Guest5429> hi guys
<Guest5429> anyone worked with httping?
<arthur_dog> hello
<arthur_dog> i require assistance
<arthur_dog> ayyy
<hateball> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<arthur_dog> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com/ http://www.ubuntuforums.org/ or http://www.kubuntuforums.net/ while you wait.
<akashdeep> hey
<arthur_dog> aright mates, this is a story about gnome-disks. once upon a time, there once live a man named arthur_dog. he wanted to write a disk image to a sd card. then, the big bad mr Gnomeus Diskus came up to him and said "no. you may not do that. you cant because im bad software that looks good on the outside, but absolute garbage when you look into it."
<arthur_dog> so can ye help
<arthur_dog> ayy if ye cant help than just say so
<akashdeep> help about what ??
<arthur_dog> the fact that gnome disks wont help me trying to make a disk image
<akashdeep> where do you want to make the disk image
<akashdeep> on a SD card??
<arthur_dog> yes
<arthur_dog> this is error
<arthur_dog> Error allocating space for disk image file: Invalid argument (g-io-error-quark, 13)
<akashdeep_> to use on a Rpi??
<arthur_dog> im taking a disk image
<arthur_dog> im backing up a rpi
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<arthur_dog> hi
<akashdeep_> yes... do you want to use the SD card to install the disk image onto a Rpi??
<arthur_dog> umm, do you understand what i said? im taking a disk image of the sd card that was used with a rpi.
<akashdeep_> yeah i get it
<arthur_dog> so can you help
<arthur_dog> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com/ http://www.ubuntuforums.org/ or http://www.kubuntuforums.net/ while you wait.
<BluesKaj> arthur_dog, the disk image is meant for ARM architecture not x86
<arthur_dog> just to remind myself
<arthur_dog> yes
<arthur_dog> it is
<arthur_dog> .img file
<arthur_dog> and this error happens when i do the same thing on usb's
<BluesKaj> we're aware of that..don't use the enter key for every 2 words , what are you trying tp do, ...I just arrived here
<BluesKaj> tp=to
<arthur_dog> i want to take a disk image but it gives me this output :Error allocating space for disk image file: Invalid argument (g-io-error-quark, 13)
<akashdeep_> can you just install gnome-disk-utility once again after
<akashdeep_> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:mc3man/trusty-tests
<arthur_dog> ok
<arthur_dog> will do
<akashdeep_> worth a try ..
<arthur_dog> ok
<arthur_dog> doing it now
<akashdeep_> uninstall the gnome-disk-utility you already have
<akashdeep_> then do it
<BluesKaj> arth there are at least 2 partitions for the image after they are installed to the sd card so why not just down load the rpi inage from the the raspbeerry pi site?
<arthur_dog> the same error occurs when i try to do that too
<akashdeep_> damn
<akashdeep_> did u uninstall first ??
<arthur_dog> anyway dpkg is already being used at the moment so reinstalling gnome disks cant be reinstalled at this time
<arthur_dog> great
<arthur_dog> does anyone know why it can only handle one job at A time?
<BluesKaj> arthur_dog, besides you should be asking in the #raspberrypi chat , not here
<arthur_dog> no.
<BluesKaj> yes
<arthur_dog> its a problem to do with gnome-disks itself, no the rpi
<BluesKaj> this is kubuntu support
<arthur_dog> so ive come here
<BluesKaj> then go to #ubuntu
<arthur_dog> yea but it hasnt been busy in any other irc
<arthur_dog> yea #ubuntu banned me
<hazamonzo> ...
<arthur_dog> for sayinf rm -rf\
<akashdeep_> your kubuntu installation .. is it 32 bit or 64 bit??
<arthur_dog> 32
<BluesKaj> well you'll get banned here too for that suggestion
<arthur_dog> ?
<arthur_dog> just a fun little joke
<arthur_dog> nothing to get too workeed up about
<BluesKaj> don't post that command again
 * hazamonzo tests the command
<akashdeep_> dont test the command
<BluesKaj> hazamonzo, he deliberately used the \ to avoid being kicked
<hazamonzo> ;)
<arthur_dog> best compression software, unfortunatley i doesnt have a decompression tool
<BluesKaj> hazamonzo, he deliberately used the \ to avoid being kicked
<arthur_dog> i=it
<hazamonzo> BluesKaj: Howdy!
<BluesKaj> hi hazamonzo
<arthur_dog> *awkward silence*
<BluesKaj> arthur_dog, quit wasting our time,  join #raspberrypi
<arthur_dog> ok, ok. thinkin you're cool with your fancy kde desktop...
<arthur_dog> :(){ :|:& };:
<akashdeep_> hi
<arthur_dog> im back
<dell> добрый вечер)
<leaner> hi all
<Ugot> #freenode
<ahoneybun> having problems BluesKaj_?
<BluesKaj_> hey ahoneybun, yeah, /lib/init.-d-script : /etc/rc2.d/S03whoopsie .. in an error loop on xenial
<ahoneybun> I meant with folks in here
<ahoneybun> lol
<BluesKaj_> oh , just a jerk earlier this morning asking questions untrelated to kubuntu ...he went away
<ahoneybun> alright just checking
<BluesKaj_> and I had a dentist's appointment so I didn't feel like dealing with him any further :-)
<user|39709> hello
<user|39709> im a bit newbie with other osystems than windows and was thinking of to switch to kubuntu, was just wondering is there going to be any issues with getting my wireless internet network card to work ? my laptop is IBM T60 and the card is Intel PRO/wireless 3945ABG
<user|39709> or is there any other things is should know before i start formatting my laptop and installing kubuntu ?
<valorie> user|39709: why not try out a liveUSB and check for yourself?
<valorie> !usb
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<valorie> you probably will create one to install, anyway
<javier_> holass
<lissa> hello
#kubuntu 2016-09-20
<ranu> Could anyone have a look at this bug I filled: https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=369092 ?
<ubottu> KDE bug 369092 in general "Plasma crashes when trying to search anything" [Crash,Unconfirmed]
<ranu> Does anyone had this problem?
<Zren> ranu, try renaming the baloo index
<Zren> Eg: mv ~/.local/share/baloo ~/.local/share/baloo-old
<Zren> you might have to restart plasmashell afterward renaming it
<ranu> Let me try it, what does baloo do?
<ranu> Well, it looks like it is back to work
<ranu> It is solved
<ranu> Thanks Zren
<Zren> baloo is the file search indexer thingy
<ranu> Oh
<viewer|82658> help
<momoe> Good morning/evening everyone.
<atdprhs> Hi all
<atdprhs> Do anyone know how to track the root cause of an application termination? I have an service that is running on Kubuntu, but for some reason, it's getting terminated by exit code 130 signal caught is 2 which means Ctrl+C
<barq> In Eclipse when I click on different perspectives they don't change the visual appearance to "selected". This is new since upgrading to 16.04 from 15.10. How can I fix this?
<Guest98721> are you planning on adding kde 5.7 here https://launchpad.net/~clivejo
<Quetzalcoatl> hi guys! can anyone worked with httping ?
<n0cto> So I've been pretty consistently getting error messages that KDE Plasma 5 has stopped working and then it has to restart. Does anyone know a way to make it more stable?
<n0cto> the exact error is "Executable: plasmashell PID: 31917 Signal: Segmentation fault (11)
<hateball> n0cto: are you on 16.04?
<hateball> n0cto: a nice first step would be to use kubuntu backports PPA, if you are not already
<n0cto> hateball, yeah I am on 16.04
<hateball> n0cto: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:kubuntu-ppa/backports && sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade
<n0cto> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:kubuntu-ppa/backports && sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade
<n0cto> got it
<n0cto> so what exactly does this kubuntu-ppa/backports command do? I'm pretty new to this
<hateball> n0cto: it adds a repository of "unofficial" packages
<hateball> n0cto: which allows for newer versions of Plasma than 16.04 has by default
<hateball> !ppa
<ubottu> A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<hateball> But by default Kubuntu 16.04 is quite dire, so anyone looking to use it will want to use this PPA...
<n0cto> and will that command install those newer versions automatically or do I need to do something else afterwards?
<hateball> n0cto: thats what the full command I gave you does
<hateball> adds the repo, reloads the source lists, upgrades packages
<user|16997> Salut micro pénis
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<momoe> Goooodmoooorniiiing~
<momoe> So can anyone give me a quick tidbit, on how to shorten the shutdown/restart countdown? I want to make it from 30seconds to 5
<chcknrub> http://www.chcknrub.com/
<acheronuk> momoe: I have a feeling that timeout is coded in the QML or even C++. I had a quick look the other day, and couldn't find an obvious place to change it
<umut_> Hi!I want to import all the kde settings from another accounts .kde folder but copying as is does not work.Could you please help me?
<user|90304> hello?
<user|90304> support is pretty much just a chat?
<user|90304> fail in evaluating the _reg object of ec device. broken bios is suspected
<user|90304> anyone know how can i get to install kubuntu? always having that problem
<soee> 1 min .. :)
<mgolden_> user|90304: What have you tried?
<mgolden_> umut_: can you give more detail?
<Zren> acheronuk, you're correct that it's in the QML. momoe, edit the timeout in this file.
<Zren> /usr/share/plasma/look-and-feel/org.kde.breeze.desktop/contents/components/LogoutScreen.qml
<momoe> Thanks Zren, achernuk. I'll take a look at it and make the change
<acheronuk> Zren: ah, when I searched I was expecting it in ms, so skipped over that
<Smurphy> Hmmm. Does someone know why Korganizer is using the stupid AM/PM system? I know that my default local is set to US English, but Timezone and settings are all matched to france.
<marco-parillo> There is some background at a bug I opened:
<marco-parillo> https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=340982
<ubottu> KDE bug 340982 in kcm_formats "I cannot set my short date to YYYY-MM-DD, nor my time to HH:MM" [Wishlist,Confirmed]
<Smurphy> marco-parillo: Thx...
<marco-parillo> Wish there were a good answer.
<Smurphy> yeah...
<valorie> Smurphy: it's now part of Qt locales, so the change needs to take place there
<valorie> the KDE devels haven't been able to convince the Qt devels to make such a change
<valorie> yet
<Smurphy> valorie: Thx. How can I change the Qt locales? I suppose it takes the LC_ALL or LANG ?
<valorie> !locales
<ubottu> To set up and configure your locales, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LocaleConf and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Locale/
<valorie> hmmm, not sure how useful that is
<valorie> the first one is garbage
<valorie> second is a bit better
<valorie> so how most have dealt with it is to find a locale with the language of your choice, and the clock or calendar, and just use that
<valorie> which sucks, but it's the best we can do until the Qt devels see the light
<Smurphy> that is not usefull. I tend to want US locales on the console. Hence I need to specific locale for Qt...
<Smurphy> My locale is set correctly. The Clock on the panel is displayed correctly (24Hours notation). In the Calendar (Korganizer), it falls back tp am/pm notation.
<Smurphy> That's what is wrong.
<valorie> ewww
<valorie> I guess I would take that issue up with the experts in #kontact
<Smurphy> Prolly...
<viewer|42756> i just install K-Ubuntu 16.04, after installation i tried to install my wired internet connection manually. but every time it failed. what could i do? please someone help
<soee> viewer|42756: install wired connection?
<viewer|42756> its installed
<viewer|42756> i tried to add my ip, dns, getway but it failed
<Smurphy> You add it statically? and you know your way around networks?
<viewer|42756> ya
<viewer|42756> but it refused to add
<viewer|42756> sorry for my english
<viewer|42756> never mind
<Smurphy> what's your lanmguage?
<viewer|42756> i tried it trough network manager
<Smurphy> That will work better - usuallyl.
<viewer|42756> *through
<viewer|42756> bangla is my language
<Smurphy> Ok. You got me here. Speaking 6 fluently, but not that one ;)
<viewer|42756> but network manager is not working
<Smurphy> After you configured it. Type: ifdown eth0 (it it's eth0), and then ifup eth0
<Smurphy> As root.
<Smurphy> That will bringf the interface down, and up.,
<viewer|42756> ok
<viewer|42756> and its not eth its enp
<Smurphy> can be. It always depends on the system and if you upgraded or did a fresh install.
<viewer|42756> ok
<viewer|42756> can t tell me how to config my wired internet using terminal
<Smurphy> yes -> /etc/networking/interfaces file. That's where to put it.
<Smurphy> here is an example: https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/network-configuration.html
<Smurphy> Go to Static IP address
<viewer|42756> thank u
<Smurphy> -> Static IP Address Assignment
<viewer|42756> ok
<Smurphy> You lucky. I'm just playing with a j1900 with 4 lan interfaces to see how it runs under ubuntu server LTS + Shorewall firewall.,
<Smurphy> Just did it 2 days ago ;)
<Smurphy> the networking part.
<viewer|42756> thanks again
<viewer|42756> ok see ya bye
<viewer|42756> this is my fb id, see soon
<viewer|42756> nil315@yahoo.com
<viewer|42756> rakibullah Sarker
<Smurphy> Cya ...
<Smurphy> Facebook and Twitter is locked down in our networks ;)
#kubuntu 2016-09-21
<anantmishra> guys!
<valorie> anantmishra: ?
<user|14153> Hola, tengo problemas con mi disco duro y quiero cargar el SO desde una usb, es esto posbile ?
<user|14153> Hi, I have problems with my HDD, is possible load the SO from a USB drive ?
<momoe> Hello all you lovely Kubuntu users, I hope all is well tonight?
<Sevish> all is peachy
<momoe> Peachy? Now you got me wanting one
<momoe> Oh oh oh peach cobbler.
<momoe> Anywho, I just got this critical error message and wanted to know if anyone can help. http://imgur.com/a/2eFtU
<momoe> I checked the file and it looks like the permissions have been set to root. Should I set the write permissions to my user somehow?
<valorie> yes
<valorie> momoe: chown -R username folder/
<valorie> or chown:chown
<momoe> hmmm okay I'll try that
<valorie> you may have by mistake run something as root or sudo at some point
<momoe> It tried "sudo chown -R /home/momoe/.local/share/user-places.xbel" yet it's ownership is still set as root
<valorie> well, you are using sudo, so yeah
<valorie> don't use sudo
<momoe> oh okay
<momoe> nope no change
<valorie> weird
<valorie> !chown
<ubottu> An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<valorie> you can try chown:chown as well
<momoe> hmm, Okay will review that
<valorie> I've not found it necessary, but usually someone pipes up and suggests it
<valorie> most of europe isn't online yet though
<momoe> Really weird, the command went through but nothing was changing the permissions. My solution was to Zip the file, delete the original and restore it with my regular permissions
<valorie> heh
<valorie> creative!
<valorie> every once in awhile I chown my entire home
<valorie> just in case
<valorie> sometimes it's instant, because everything is fine
<valorie> occasionally ripped CDs give me weird permissions
<momoe> I'll dabble with it in a case by case, but probably I'll go ahead and chown my home folder too eventually.
<momoe> Side note, stumbled acrossed this article recently https://www.wired.com/2016/05/now-government-wants-hack-cybercrime-victims/
<valorie> momoe: off-topic for this chan
<momoe> true, apologies
<naeemh> sdf
<naeemh> asfasdf
<momoe> http://i.imgur.com/yerUlDF.mp4
<TomTom> hi any idea when kmail 5.2 will arrive in kubuntu?
<hateball> TomTom: if you are on 16.04, possibly via backports later on. #kubuntu-devel would know more
<hateball> I am not sure if KDE Apps 16.08 makes it into kubuntu 16.10, but said channel will know also
<TomTom> thanks
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> kmail 5.2.3 is in staging with apps 16.04.3, but can't move it over yet until it's in dev release and some other things for the ppa are sorted
<user|27970> hi i have a dual boot of ubuntu and windows i was wondering how will i go about in installing kubuntu
<hateball> user|27970: you can just run "sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop" on top of your current installation
<hateball> bah.
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<momoe> BluesKaj: hi hiiii
<BluesKaj> hey momoe
<momoe> How is then land of Kubuntu today? I see clouds in the distance churned up by the storm of 16.10 packaging.
<momoe> Oh, speaking of which, I did notice something wonky with the screen magification. (Meta_+ key) but it seems to crash desktop effects.
<Sparkle> hi
<Sparkle> anyone online?
<BluesKaj> Sparkle, yes, have a question?
<BluesKaj> momoe, 16.10 is not loading the desktop for me , X is badly broken despite the kernel
<BluesKaj> new kernel
<momoe> Oh that's all kinds of fun
<BluesKaj> there's a freeze starting tomorrow, but it's already frozen for me :-)
<Sparkle> is there any tut for dualbooting kubuntu without deleting recovery partition?
<BluesKaj> Sparkle, assume you mean the windows recovery partition ?
<momoe>  Oh, speaking of the 16.10 LTS rollout, is there any documentation on how to do a clean install, yet preserve the home directory/configurations? (Linux newbie question there)
<Smurphy> Well, only option is if you have the /home directory mounted to a partition, and you don't format it during clean installation. You just mount it.
<momoe> That's a thought to consider.
<Smurphy> That's how I do it.
<Smurphy> I always do a /home partition.
<momoe> I'm also considering just tarballing up the home directory and restoring it after a reformat, Since I've accepted the vanilla install.
<momoe> I'lll set up my home on an independant partition this time
<Smurphy> That's your Option. Only for the next time, make sure you create a /home partition so next time you don't have to do it.
<momoe> Good plan, great plan~
<viewer|18675> i wrongly entered with "chmod -700 /. " in my entire system was collapse.all applications are shutdown automatically.then i was restart my computer.system not login.kindly tell What append in my computer & how to recover my system.
<hateball> viewer|18675: backup any user data, reinstall
<viewer|18675> which reinstall?
<hateball> Your system
<hateball> Unless you have a backup of your entire system, then restore that
<viewer|18675> if any other way for solve that issue?
<hateball> if you know what permissions every file and folder should have, you can revert the changes with a live-boot
<viewer|18675> what append to my system?Why the act like that? kindly tell the reason?
<rattking> I wonder if you forced a reinstall of every package if it would reset the permissions
<hateball> viewer|18675: also, did you use "chmod -R" or only chmod ?
<viewer|18675> if the possible to reverse the action?
<hateball> No, there is no undo
<hateball> There is only "set the correct permissions again"
<hateball> Which requires you to know what they are
<viewer|18675> only chmod
<hateball> viewer|18675: do you have access to the system so can mount the filesystem with a live-boot?
<hateball> *most* folders are 755 and most files are 644, but there's really no way to know, we have no idea what packages you had installed etc
<viewer|18675> apache
<hateball> viewer|18675: You still havent answered if you have access to the system in some fashion
<hateball> viewer|18675: Can you boot in recovery mode?
<viewer|18675> why type of critical cmd allowed without any permission ? its not show any error and warning.
<viewer|18675> simply running my entire system was collapse
<hateball> viewer|18675: did you run with sudo/root ?
<viewer|18675> sudo not work
<hateball> Running such commands as root kind of assumes you know what you're doing
<viewer|18675> not
<hateball> A regular user can *not* make the system broken with chmod
<viewer|18675> simple type with chmod only
<hateball> Well, I give up. Good luck.
<viewer|18675> i know am beginner of linx.but the this type of important cmd at the time of  excution with some restriction or error msg ,warning msg.its my request
<hateball> I am telling you it is impossible to make the system unbootable as a regular user. You must have used sudo/root to chmod
<hateball> If you break things for your regular user with chmod, you can still reboot in single (recovery mode) and fix that users permissions
<viewer|18675> i Know.But improve with warning or error messages for this type important cmds
<hateball> I'd argue that you should read about what commands you run and understand what they do
<hateball> Rather than copy from the internet and hope for the best
<claycorn> hi
<claycorn> i have a question
<BluesKaj_> ask away , claycorn
<claycorn> i have a memory issue i boot my laptop it says i have 3 gigs of ram but on my desktop it says i have 740 megs of ra,
<claycorn> ram
<genii> What does: sudo lshw -C memory      ..report?
<claycorn> CI (sysfs)
<claycorn> eci
<claycorn> what should i do?
<BluesKaj_> claycorn, what was the out put of the command genii suggested ?
<claycorn> didnt tell me anything
<genii> Output should be something like http://pastebin.com/1vHUFV3V
<BluesKaj_> install lshw and run it agian
<claycorn> *-firmware
<claycorn>        description: BIOS
<claycorn>        vendor: Hewlett-Packard
<claycorn>        physical id: 0
<claycorn>        version: F.08
<claycorn>        date: 05/20/2010
<genii> Also, please use a pastebin
<claycorn>           slot: Bottom - Slot 1 (top)
<claycorn>           size: 2GiB
<claycorn>           width: 8 bits
<claycorn>           clock: 1066MHz (0.9ns)
<claycorn>      *-bank:1
<claycorn>           description: SODIMM DDR3 Synchronous 1066 MHz (0.9 ns)
<genii> !pastebin | claycorn
<ubottu> claycorn: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.kde.org | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<claycorn> so  whats wrong
<claycorn> what should i do
<DarthFrog> My computer is making ding notifications noises and I have no clue what they notify.
<DarthFrog> There is nothing other than a "ding".  Can you think of a way I can find out what they signify?
<DarthFrog> I'm running Firefox, Thunderbird, Steam and Konversation.
<BluesKaj_> DarthFrog, is it beep code ?
<DarthFrog> Nope.  Just a single ding sound.
<BluesKaj_> so it comes from the sound system and not the internal speaker?
<DarthFrog> Right.
<BluesKaj_> i have those notifier sounds turned off, but never heard a ding sound when it was active
<BluesKaj_> that's a new one on me
<DarthFrog> I should check that I have system notification sounds turned off.  Maybe that'll get rid of it.
<BluesKaj_> yeah, i find them annoying
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> Kubuntu Podcast #16 is live now. Join us http://www.youtube.com/c/KubuntuPodcast/live
<valorie> what a great Kubuntu Podcast
<valorie> bleah I can't seem to get my little Dell travel laptop to boot from USB
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> /me tries a VM with Beta 2
<valorie> I guess I could do that too, but I wanted to try the live session at least on real hardware
<valorie> the boot options menu seems to have no way to allow booting via USB
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> I'm using my PC just my laptop so not sure about testiong on it
<valorie> weeee, futzed with it until it gave me the option
<anonymous_> hi
<anonymous_> what now
#kubuntu 2016-09-22
<jimtendo-X540S> Hi guys, have just recently installed Kubuntu on a new laptop (Asus X540S), but am noticing things are quite slow and it often freezes, requiring a reset. Looking at KSysGuard when things are slow, I'm noticing some processes show "Disk Sleep" as their CPU %. Anyone know what the cause of this might be or where I might be able to find further clues?
<jimtendo-X540S> ... if it's relevant, I've installed with an ecrypted LUKS which might make things slightly slower. However, the CPU does support Intel's AES Instruction set, so I don't think this should affect things quite as badly as it is.
<jimtendo-X540S> smartctl also did not reveal any errors with the hard-drive itself, so am assuming that's not the issue.
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> I don't encrypt so not sure tbh
<valorie> http://linuxgrandma.blogspot.com/2016/09/kubuntu-beta-please-test.html
<nadim> Good Morning, is there a way to toggle a window visibility from the command line? I'd like to have a yakuake like functionality for a browser (any application in fact) that I can make visibe/invisible  with a key  in my terminal
<hateball> nadim: can you define visibility?
<hateball> minimize/maxmize vs transparency
<hateball> opacity?
<hateball> Too early to English
<zztopless> hello (hopefully) smarter people that I :)
<acheronuk> hi :)
<zztopless> just wondering if there is a way, when using the baloo search built into Dolphin, to filer by filesize (ie only show file above x size?
<hateball> there is
<zztopless> huzah!
<hateball> now just lemme see how to do it properly
<zztopless> :)  I did Google it for quite a while, couldn't find much
<hateball> it is a matter of changing the baloosearch query string
<zztopless> do you know if there is reference guide for the syntax?
<lordievader> Good morning.
<zztopless> Afternoon...
<zztopless> Well, evening really
<viewer|35420> I can upgrade system from 15.10 to 16.04 directly?
<nadim> hateball: visible on the screen or not; also hidden vs not hidden
<nadim> hateball: think yakuake
<soee> viewer|35420: yes
<viewer|35420> thanks
<momoe> I'm using Konsole, and need help with some of the keyboard commands. Does anyone remember how to switch tabs on the fly? It's not covered in the "handbook"
<kuSuSE> anyone have win + L mapped to lock screen in kubuntu 16.04?
<soee> momoe: SHIFT + LEFT or RIGHT
<momoe> ty ty~
<kuSuSE> hi, I'm on Kubuntu 16.04. I have a flash drive I formatted with LUKS + ext4 on Ubuntu but I can't open it in kubuntu. Cryptsetup is already installed and it prompts for a password but when I try to open it, I get could not enter folder "media/username/drivename"
<BluesKaj> HIyas all
<GuKKDevel> hi there
<GuKKDevel> need some help with 16.04.1
<hateball> !help | GuKKDevel
<ubottu> GuKKDevel: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<GuKKDevel> kdeinit cant start ksystraycmd
<hateball> what has changed between your install working normally, and now?
<GuKKDevel> insatteld kubuntu 16.04.1 on a clan disk;  *no* update or upgrade
<GuKKDevel> installed
<GuKKDevel> I installed kubuntu 16.04.1 on a clean disk; did *no* update or upgrade.  trying to start dolphin with kmenu I get a popup telling me, KDEINIT can not open ksystraycmd (dont know the correct wording because i use german)
<hateball> GuKKDevel: but your system boots otherwise?
<hateball> since you apparently can get to the desktop
<GuKKDevel> booting ok other programs also ok (almost synaptic)
<hateball> GuKKDevel: I would suggest you do this to get a less buggy experience: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:kubuntu-ppa/backports && sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade
<GuKKDevel> I only have problems with dolphin and firefox so far
<hateball> "so far" being keywords here
<BluesKaj>  try instead sudo add-apt-repository ppa:/kubuntu-ppa/backports then update and upgrade
<GuKKDevel> sorry started command from hateball and waiting for end up to now 25 %
<hateball> It'll take a while
<GuKKDevel> still the same error
<hateball> GuKKDevel: you'll need a reboot after it completes
<GuKKDevel> ok wait please
<GuKKDevel> file  libkdeinit5_ksystraycmd can not be found
<GuKKDevel> hateball, BluesKaj: file libkdeinit5_ksystraycmd can not be found
<hateball> GuKKDevel: Could this be your issue? http://askubuntu.com/questions/722241/dolphin-file-manager-will-not-launch
<GuKKDevel> I will try
<BluesKaj> GuKKDevel, make sure you have kinit installed
<GuKKDevel> BluesKaj, hateball: it was the askubuntu questestion; why did this happen?
<hateball> GuKKDevel: if it was a clean install then I dont really have an answer
<GuKKDevel> it was an installation fom kubuntu-dvd to an empty drive; including formatting
<GuKKDevel> so thanks to you for helping me
<BluesKaj> GuKKDevel, did you check the md5 sum ?
<GuKKDevel> how?
<GuKKDevel> ok checking
<kuSuSE> hi, I'm on Kubuntu 16.04. I have a flash drive I formatted with LUKS + ext4 on Ubuntu but I can't open it in kubuntu. Cryptsetup is already installed and it prompts for a password but when I try to open it, I get could not enter folder "media/username/drivename"
<GuKKDevel> BluesKaj, hateball: all md5sums are ok
<hateball> GuKKDevel: well, I dont think you have anything to worry about now. All problems solved, no?
<GuKKDevel> you are right hateball
<miguelzd> hi there
<miguelzd> is anyone there_
<miguelzd> ?
<dbrom> im trying to use rsync to move a folder from a remote system to a local server... with no luck  syntex that i am using is   rsync --progress -av -P "ssh -p 45" dbrom@ip:/home/dbrom/Downloads/ move
<dbrom> anyone able to assist
<soee> dbrom: try asking on #ubuntu
<rattking> dbrom I think you need a -e before the "ssh -p 45"
<DarthFrog> dbrom:  Try "rsync -avvPe "ssh -p 45".  You need the "e" switch to identify the shell to use and pass parameters to it.
<DarthFrog> Also --progress and -P do the same thing.
<kuSuSE> hi guys, can someone run a test for me to check if I'm going insane? please open Mozilla Firefox on Kubuntu and try to save a picture. Were you able to save it?
<kuSuSE> never mind sorry
<momoe> In Konversation is ther e a way to filter out when people are joining/leaving the chat room? Kinda spamming up the IRC here.
<Pici> !quietirc | momoe
<ubottu> momoe: To ignore joins/parts/quits in your favorite IRC client, see http://wiki.xkcd.com/irc/Hide_join_part_messages
<momoe> ubottu: ty *^_^*
 * momoe pats the nice bot on the head.
<GuKKDevel_> how to set different wallpapers for different working surface?
<kuSuSE> Thank you ubottu xx
<BluesKaj> GuKKDevel_:  different activity or virtual desktop ?
<GuKKDevel_> virtual desktop BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> GuKKDevel_:  which kubuntu version ?
<GuKKDevel_> 16.04.1
<BluesKaj> the seaparate walpapers for virtual desktops option ios longer available after 15.04 /plasma5, but you can set different wall paper in different activities
<BluesKaj> not after but from 15.04 on
<GuKKDevel_> thx BluesKaj; I'll try
<semistud> Im trying to a computer that is running kubuntu 16.04 using KRFB, and i AM able to connect, but the screen doesn't refresh or update?
<semistud> I can move the mouse and the mouse moves on the server(krfb) side, but the screen doesn't update (i open program/file but my side just shows a "screenshot" of what it first looked like when i connected, but on the desktop it actually opens)
<semistud> I did some research and the only thing i found was from 2011 [ https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1383356 ], and the only thing suggested was to remove desktop effects....i tried disabling them in system settings but still not working...
<semistud> how do you remove the desktop effects? anyone else running into this??
<semistud> [my computer kubuntu 16.04 krdc >to> kubuntu 16.04 doesnt work ]
<semistud> **i did manage to connect and have it work on UBUNTU16.04...so i dont think its KRDC....im leaning toward it being krfb
<semistud> i found something similar https://bugzilla.redhat.com/show_bug.cgi?id=214446
<ubottu> bugzilla.redhat.com bug 214446 in vino "Remote Desktop (VNC) does not update VNC Client when 'Desktop Effects' enabled" [High,Closed: cantfix]
<semistud> for red hat
#kubuntu 2016-09-23
<Smurphy> When using VNC, I always disable all gimicks...
<jillix> :-)
<sayur> hello guys
<sayur> i have some problem with app launcher
<sayur> my new app cannot search in app launcher
 * sayur solved
<jillix_> :-)
<jillix_> :-)
<hateball> sayur: what do you mean?
<Viktyr> Just installed Linux Mint for the first time, using the Cinnamon desktop. There's something I'm wondering if it's possible to do.
<hateball> !mint | Viktyr
<ubottu> Viktyr: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<Viktyr> Okay, thank you. I don't know why I was directed here.
<IrcsomeBot> JAnguita was added by: JAnguita
<momoe> So I'm venturing into backing up and restoring in Kubuntu and wanted to know if there is any documentation in this area. Besides the /home direcotry, I'm curious about quickly restoring all the applications installed and PPA's associated with it. Any suggestions?
<momoe> Also ALT_F2 isn't brining to the bar at the top, how do I relaunch that service?
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<Smurphy> Morning
<BluesKaj> 'Morning
<somekool> hello
<somekool> I am having a tiny issue with 2 icons ?!? so weird,.. only ksysguard and konsole is lacking an icon in several menus and when the app is running in my icon bar... anyone had this problem and could share with me their solution? thanks
<hazamonzo> Hey folks
<hazamonzo> Having some odd issues with a new laptop network card
<hazamonzo> The new network card has been detected okay in the laptop and connects to some of my wireless access points. For some bizarre reason it will not connect to my home wireless access point
<hazamonzo> I used to get Setting network address before a disconnect
<hazamonzo> and now after a restart of the router and wireless access point i get as far as confugring network interface before a disconnect
<hazamonzo> Im wondering if there might be some config files relating to my network that has old details in it
<hazamonzo> That might need to be flushed before i can connect to a network that I used to be able to connect to using the old network card
<hazamonzo> Any thoughts where I might be able to look?
<hazamonzo> Im assuming its not a hardwar related issue or even software / driver as i can connect to my office network and the hotspot on my mobile phone
<hazamonzo> For wheatever reason.... i cannot connect to my home network (other devices have no issue connecting to the home network either)
<hazamonzo> Weird eh? :)
<NerdyChic> lol
<NerdyChic> it may sound rookish but have you tried resetting the adapter?
<hazamonzo> NerdyChic: Not noobish at all but can you clarify what you mean by reset the adapter?
<NerdyChic> which os?
<NerdyChic> I am assuming Linux
<hazamonzo> Erm....  kubuntu 16.04
<NerdyChic> oh ok
<NerdyChic> try resetting the adapter..
<hazamonzo> Well we are in the #kubuntu channel :)
<NerdyChic> you could be using any machine :)
<hazamonzo> Well this isn't a home network issue as other devices connect... and its not strictly a network card hardware / software issue because i can connect to other networks. Its some inbetween hence my confusion
<hazamonzo> I thought it was simply a case of not being assigned an IP address from the DHCP server
<hazamonzo> and was hoping a router restart would resolve that
<NerdyChic> yes usually its the DHCP issue
<NerdyChic> can you see your home network in the list of networks?
<hazamonzo> I can indeed and i can connect with my mobile as usual
<hazamonzo> Well dang!
<hazamonzo> This is odd
<momoe> moooorniiing
 * momoe nibbles on her home made omelete and checks the Linux news
<Smurphy> momoe: End of the day here ...
<momoe> Does Kubuntu have any backup/restore tools natively?
<Smurphy> I'm using borgbackup. It is not native though.
<IrcsomeBot> Deno Jacob was added by: Deno Jacob
<IrcsomeBot> <Deno Jacob> I cant add telegram account in instant message
<IrcsomeBot> <Deno Jacob> In kubuntu 16.04 plasma 5.6
<IrcsomeBot> <JAnguita> Me too
<IrcsomeBot> <Deno Jacob> Is there a way to solve this
<valorie> @deno jacob and @janguita -- you mean in KDE Telepathy?
<IrcsomeBot> <Deno Jacob> Yep
<valorie> because the standalone application works fine, as does the webapp
<valorie> kde telepathy is not maintained right now
<valorie> it's looking for a maintainer
<IrcsomeBot> <Deno Jacob> Ok..
<valorie> !info telegram
<ubottu> Package telegram does not exist in xenial
<valorie> pff
<soee> https://telegram.org
<BluesKaj> why not use an irc app on your mobile ?
<BluesKaj> this telegram thing seems clunky
<valorie> BluesKaj: it's the opposite for me
<valorie> telegram is slick, IRC apps in my phone are awful
<valorie> I just love the bridged chans
<BluesKaj> well, I'm not a big phone app user, but the irc app (forgot the name already) I used was ok
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> I like Riot a bit now
<valorie> is riot open source?
<ahoneybun> the back end is I think
<ahoneybun> something like Matric
<valorie> I wish telegram was all FOSS, but partly is better than nothing
<ahoneybun> *Matrix
<ahoneybun> I just want something that works
<valorie> I tried matrix but couldn't get it to let me in
<ahoneybun> KDE is testing it
<valorie> I know
<ahoneybun> I'm in the room but I'm not getting any messages
<ahoneybun> System76 is as well
<valorie> I have mattermost, but it seems clunky
<BluesKaj> well, my day is done here ....take care folks
<ahoneybun> the thing WikiToLearn is using is just junk
<ahoneybun> really bad web app
<ahoneybun> I just moved to Android 7.0 so I'm still setting things up
<valorie> rocket.chat? I couldn't try One More Thing
<valorie> Too Many Things
<ahoneybun> I have like 9 different chat things
<valorie> nine!
<valorie> I tried whatsapp a few years ago for free international SMS, but couldn't get people to join to use it
<valorie> so got rid of it
<momoe> are KDE Icon packs stored anywhere else besides /usr/share/icons?
<momoe> Can they be stored in the /home directory?
<IrcsomeBot> VitorLeSantos was removed by: VitorLeSantos
#kubuntu 2016-09-24
<IrcsomeBot> JAnguita was removed by: JAnguita
<mas886> For some reason kinfo center crashes when I click the "openGL" tab after installing amdgpu-pro drivers.
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @momoe, If you download icon themes via the systemsettings module, then that places the icon pack in your home folder. So yes, you could do the same manually
<momoe> <IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> Okay, I"ve run a search in the /home directory but didn't see the missing icon pack, I did locate '~/.icons/' which only contains cursor theme.s
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> I *think* they go in '~/.local/share/icons/', though KDE has always been a bit flakey on manually installed icon packs actually showing up in the control module list. All KDE that is, not just on kubuntu
<momoe> got it, thanks
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<kante> hi
<BluesKaj> hi kante
<kuSuSE> has anyone here used usb-ceator-kde lately? When I run it, it is stuck on "Installing" screen. Kubuntu 16.04.1
<kuSuSE> here's what I see https://i.imgur.com/KFDrD5a.png
<IrcsomeBot> Tom (A) was removed by: Tom (A)
<ya23> When I installed Kubuntu 16.04 i've made full encryption of my hard drive. Does it mean that i've encrypted swap partition too?
<kuSuSE> ya23: I think so but don't quote me on this
<kuSuSE> I have a similar set up and only /boot and /boot/efi are not inside luks
<kuSuSE> I don't want to say kde is trash because I am using it too now but try this app sudo apt install gnome-disk-utility --dry-run
<IrcsomeBot> <Deno Jacob> Now dock widget is not working in kubuntu
<IrcsomeBot1> <Deno Jacob> Sry
<cat23> I've encrypted my entire drive while installing Kubuntu 16.04. Have I encrypted swap too? How can i check it?
<Solka> Hi Evry1, can someone maybe give me a pointer to solve my problem with installing Kubuntu? I want to install it on a disk, encrypted but with a bigger boot partition (2GB) than the installer provides (512mb)
<soee_> use namual partitioning and set partion for /boot with size prefered by you
<Solka> I fail to manually create an encrypted partition, but if I let the installer create them, I can not edit the boot partition sizr.
<Solka> How do I mannually get to those mapper mounts, that the installer createds for the encrypted swap and root?
<Solka> The installer creates '/dev/mapper/sdd5_crypt' '/dev/mapper/kubuntu--vg-root' and '/dev/mapper/kubuntu--vg-swap_1'  if using guided installation, but how do I get there manually? I know how to do this in the console, but not in the installer.
<Solka> Also, is it possible to run the installer from a running K14.04? So I don't have to boot into the installer? would make things easier for me.
<Solka> Hmm, ok, I'll try once more to see if I can do this in the installer then :/
<Solka> cya
<SporkWitch> anyone figure out how exactly to enter the settings for the ssh vpn option in network manager?
<SporkWitch> (i normally just use ssh -D and point my browser at the port, but noticed the option in networkmanager and can't seem to get it to behave; seemed like it might be useful, to get EVERYTHING going over it, without having to tell individual applications about the proxy)
<SporkWitch> can anyone comment on support/performance on arm? just picked up a chromebook (asus c100, aka Flip), and thinking about messing about with linux on it (since the chromeos ecosystem is pretty bad; i'd already be returning it if it couldn't run android apps fairly stable lol)
#kubuntu 2016-09-25
<cablop> hello
<cablop> i'm on Kubuntu 16.04, hence KDE 5... Plasma keeps crashing, and i can't figure out why. I thought it was the nVidia card, then i moved to the onboard Radeon, but the problem does persist... how can i troubleshot the thing?
<DarinMiller> cablop:  Ensure to install the backports ppa: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:kubuntu-ppa/backports
<DarinMiller> cablop: then sudo apt-get update
<DarinMiller> cablop: sudo apt fullupgrade
<cablop> DarinMiller: are the kubuntu backports safe? or could they introduce more unstability?
<cablop> consider i'm on Kubuntu 16.04, the LTS release
<SporkWitch> cablop: i've been on backports a few months now; just the opposite, significant improvements, especially given how broken 16.04 is without them
<SporkWitch> i strongly recomment doing update && upgrade && full-upgrade, rather than update && full-upgrade.  goes much smoother, and helps prevent some conflicts.  There are one or two packages that have been replaced, though, and you'll want to install the new ones (particularly with regard to Activities, if you're one of the two people besides the team lead that actually uses the horrid things)
<SporkWitch> can't remember the package names off the top of my head, though, but with some thought and aptitude search, you can figure it out (might also be some google results)
<SporkWitch> (basically look at what the updates want to remove,and look for similar packages that don't conflict when you try to install them after the full-upgrade)
<DarinMiller> cablop: They are safe.  The kubunttu-devs are very careful when adding the backport packages.  I have been running them all summer-no issues.
<SporkWitch> clearly more careful they were than when they let 16.04 out lol
<SporkWitch> *than they
<DarinMiller> cablop: If you encounter any issues related to packaging, ensure to file a bug report and mention it in the #kubuntu-devel channel.
<cablop> can i reverse a fullupgrade to kubuntu backports?
<SporkWitch> not easily
<SporkWitch> whether it's a full-upgrade or just a bunch of things getting removed by accident (way to go, dep conflict resolution on 16.04 deciding to nuke all of KDE! partly my fault for not looking more closely at a command i've run a million times before)
<SporkWitch> it's often easier at that point to just reinstall
<cablop> well... then once i run into issues, if any, i'll disable the ppa for a while (while fixing, in fact)
<cablop> but i have to admit that Kubuntu 16.04 was more on the dissapointment side than the awesome side for me... the network manager utterly broken, the bugs, and the localization thing working ala Gnome (that is, few and nazi options, instead of the wide range of configuration options of KDE 4)
<DarinMiller> cablop: PPA can be purged by installing ppa-purge (sudo apt install ppa-purge)
<cablop> oh!
<cablop> i need to take note of that
<DarinMiller> cablop: then run sudo ppa-purge ppa_name
<DarinMiller> cablop: I am confident you will appreciate the many issues the ppa fixes!
<cablop> SporkWitch: what's the difference between upgrade and fullupgrade?
<DarinMiller> SporkWitch: Looking at the man pages for apt, upgrade and full-upgrade are similar, but full-upgrade will remove packages if needed.
<SporkWitch> cablop: upgrade won't do any updates that would mean removing deps of other packages or deps have not been upgraded to needed version; full-upgrade will say "fuck you" and happily start nuking things to force the core system to update
<cablop> OMG!
<cablop> how can i test what packages do need fuulupgrade before performing it?
<cablop> *fullupgrade
<DarinMiller> cablop: after performing apt udpate, run apt list --upgradeable to view what packages will be upgraded.  If you are concerned about issues, you can alway spin up a virtual environment and test there.
<SporkWitch> cablop: that's why i say do do upgrade first THEN full-upgrade.  It makes it MUCH easier to see what's actually happening, since upgrade does the majority of it relatively safely; when you then do the full-upgrade there are FAR fewer things being installed or removed, making it easier to parse what's going on
<SporkWitch> (it also seems to make the automatic dep resolution have an easier time, since it's not having to deal as many interconnecting things, since much has already been taken care of)
<SporkWitch> s/do do/to do/
<cablop> the upgrade is still running
<cablop> lol
<cablop> no fullupgrade option for apt
<cablop> o.O
<cablop> ok, it is full-upgrade
<cablop> now nuking the thing :s
<adeb> helo
<adeb> plase help me
<adeb> how to install nvida
<adeb> 3D controller: NVIDIA Corporation GF117M [GeForce 610M/710M/810M/820M / GT 620M/625M/630M/720M] (rev a1) 	Subsystem: Acer Incorporated [ALI] GeForce GT 720M
<adeb> ?
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<Smurphy> Evening :)
<cablop> hello
<cablop> i have this issue, the plasma thing keeps crashing then reloading due to "segment fault"... what can i do to solve it? could it be an incompatibility with sddm? should i move to lightdm?
<ahoneybun> cablop: are you on 16.04?
<cablop> yes, i am
<ahoneybun> with backports?
<cablop> yes, i enabled them yesterday
<ahoneybun> and update/upgraded
<ahoneybun> ?
<cablop> yes, i updated, upgraded and full-upgraded after that
<ahoneybun> sddm should have no issues
<cablop> now i feel the KDE runs smoothier and more polished... that issue remained
<cablop> i'm using an onboard integrated ATI GPU
<ahoneybun> lightdm might bring more issues
<ahoneybun> oh AMD
<cablop> i'm using SDDM at the moment
<ahoneybun> ATI/AMD is ify on 16,04
<cablop> i'm using it, because the nVidia card is working weird
<cablop> and i had other issues with it
<ahoneybun> is it a AMD APU then?
<cablop> the plasma crashed with it too, but very very less frequent
<cablop> nope, it's somehow old
<cablop> i'm on a board from 2009
<cablop> a good one, but older than modern APUs
<cablop> i moved to it, to test, cause the CPU is AMD too
<ahoneybun> mm I know I've seen crashs sometmes
<cablop> and i thought maybe the nVidia card and the AMD were not playing well
<ahoneybun> but I;ve not seen them on 16.10
<ahoneybun> NVIDIA never had issues for me really
<cablop> hmmm
<cablop> let me check the repos
<cablop> sigh, i got disconnected... so i didn't read anything, if you said sth
<ahoneybun> I saw that no worries
<cablop> hmmm... my synaptic is set to prefer things from xenial updates instead of backports
<ahoneybun> mm I would go by what /etc/apt/sources.list says
<cablop> it was disordered, so i minimalized it
<cablop> am i right by saying xenial < xenial-security < xenial-updates < xenial-backports ?
<ahoneybun> I've never moved them around or anything
<cablop> i did that in the past, so i don't worry too much, i just cleaned duplicated lines and simplified some others
<cablop> does the kubuntu-backports pps depends on the ubuntu-backports repo to be enabled?
<IrcsomeBot> No chat_id set! Add me to a Telegram group and say hi so I can find your group's chat_id!
<IrcsomeBot> <Valoriez> synaptic rather than muon, @cablop?
<valorie> oh also: kubuntu-backports is on its own
<valorie> you can install ubuntu-backports as well, or not; your choice
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Mm Intel works better then Nvidia
<user|28680> can someone help me
<DarinMiller> maybe
<Nightmaster> ?
<DarinMiller> user|28680: asked if anyone could help.  I was answering honestly....
<user|28680> I downloaded kubuntu 16.04 onto a usb. I booted up my pc that has a clean hard drive. When I try to install it an error comes up every time. Then when it installs, I restart my pc to find out it didnt install
<valorie> user|28680: downloaded it, or burned it as an ISO?
<valorie> and what error message?
<user|28680> I burned it as an iso on my flash drive
<user|28680> It keeps saying this "ubi-partman failed with exit code 141. Further information may be found in /var/log/syslog. Do you want to try running this step again before continuing? If you do not, your installation may fail entirely or may be broken."
<valorie> I just put 16.04.1 (32-bit) onto an old XP laptop yesterday; worked fine
<valorie> hmmm
<user|28680> This is 64-bit on a laptop thats less than 3 years old
<valorie> you might need to run in a konsole `sudo dpkg configure -a`
<valorie> and perhaps also `sudo apt install -f`
<valorie> the -a for all, the -f for fix
<user|28680> I'll try that real fast, thank you
<cablop> valorie: then i disable ubuntu-backports and leave kubuntu-bakports ppa
<user|28680> I don't understand what you mean.
<cablop> IrcsomeBot, Valoriez, i didn't see Moun on Kubuntu 16.04... is something called Discover, but i added the synaptic just to do a few things that are tooooo hard to be done on those Sw managers for newbies
<user|28680> Is anybody able to help me or no?
<cablop> user|28680: are you installing it side by side another OS?
<valorie> user|28680: do you know how to use the commandline?
<valorie> it's called konsole in kubuntu
<user|28680> I'm not installing it side by side, I know how to open konsole
<user|28680> I dont know the commands is all
<valorie> or control + alt + f2, 3, 4 to open up a terminal
<valorie> dpkg is the "debian package manager" , configure -a runs through all the configurations
<valorie> anything unset will be fixed
<valorie> apt install -f fixes any borked installations
<valorie> sudo gives the proper permissions to get those commands done
<valorie> cablop -- discover is a "software store"
<valorie> muon is a package manager like synaptic
<valorie> I prefer it, but synaptic works too
<cablop> well, i think it wasn't installed by default
<cablop> and i'm used to synaptic
<user|64203> Can someone help me? I'm having trouble with installing kubuntu 16.04.1 on my pc
<user|64203> Can anyone help?
<cablop> name your problem so we can see if we can help
<user|39710> Is there anybody that can help me with an issue
<user|39710> guess not. looks like I wont be having a computer today..
<clivejo> user|39710: just ask the question, if someone can answer they will
 * clivejo rolls eyes
<clivejo> user|47460: ask your question, if someone can answer, they will
<cablop> user|47460: just ask your question, and the one able to help will... we are already here for that
<user|47460> I was in here earlier, I was the one with the error while installing. I was waiting for a response for the konsole commands and for some reason it kicked me off the website
<user|47460> It managed to finally let me onto the installation page, but it has said "The installation will finish soon. We hope you enjoy Kubuntu." for the past 30 minutes now
<valorie> user|47460: best to wait until it's done
<cablop> user|47460: hmmm... in your case i'd prepare the machine before installing, and install
<valorie> although if your screen has gone dark, you might want to wake it up and see if it is waiting on a response from you
<valorie> sometimes I've been cussing at it, only to find it's waiting on a y or n question
<user|47460> I've been letting it install, its still responsive and I keep checking up on it to make sure my screen doesnt go black.
<cablop> the thing again
<cablop> because i won't trust that installation
<user|47460> What do you mean by prepare the machine?
<cablop> for example, if i'm installing a Linux to replace an existing Windows i'll prepare the partitions before, if i'm replacing a Windows (specially a Win 8 or 10) i'll wipe out all the UEFI stuff
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> you need a UEFI partition though
<cablop> user|47460, ahoneybun, not exactly... i had issues installing another OS on a a recent laptop, so i wiped out all partitions, converted the disk from GPT to MBR, enabled legacy BIOS support on the BIOS, started the box qith the installer inside, then pressed the key to select boot device and i had two options for the DVD drive, with UEFI and legacy BIOS, selected legacy BIOS and installed ...
<cablop> ... without issues
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> well if you use the legacy option then no
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> but if you use efi you will
<cablop> i realized i didn't need UEFI after all and legacy booting was pretty ok for me
<user|47460> I didnt have anything on this device before, its a fresh hard drive with nothing on it. I am currently running kubuntu through my usb flash drive. There wasnt any old os to get rid of
<cablop> user|47460: so, in short, first of all go and set the options you need in the BIOS, before anything else
<user|47460> This is all gibberish to me, can you dumb down the explanation as much as possible?
<cablop> user|47460: then set the disk the way you need, backup, partition, wipe unneeded partitions, if necessary rebuild MBR or EFI partitions, they could have things interfering with the install
<cablop> user|47460: ok, perfect; don't you have another machine to connect to IRC?
<user|47460> Yes I do
<valorie> everyone: why don't we just wait? user|47460 has an install in progress that seems to be going well
<user|47460> The install finished. I restarted my pc and it still didnt install.
<user|47460> It said it did but in all reality it didn't.
<cablop> user|47460: hmmm
<cablop> user|47460: i think the thing could be related to UEFI or legacy mode... but it could be anything else
<cablop> user|47460: to boot in legacy mode is safe if your laptop support it, so you can give that a try... you need to enable the support for it on the BIOS, change the disk to MBR instead of GPT (except if it is bigger than 2TB), then select boot menu when booting your laptop and launch Kubuntu in legacy (NO uefi) mode
<cablop> then install
<cablop> if you don't need EFI for a specific reason, my suggestion is safe
<cablop> and can help you isolate the problem if it is not already solved with that
<user|98888> I'm back, sorry about that. I had to switch to my other computer so I can get this figured out
<cablop> :(
<cablop> user|98888: i'd repeat what i said then
<cablop> i was about to shutdown
<cablop> user|98888: i think the thing could be related to UEFI or legacy mode... but it could be anything else
<cablop> despite that, you can try it, it is safe
<cablop> it is to not to use UEFI and use legacy mode
<cablop> o boot in legacy mode is safe if your laptop support it, so you can give that a try... you need to enable the support for it on the BIOS, change the disk to MBR instead of GPT (except if it is bigger than 2TB), then select boot menu when booting your laptop and launch Kubuntu in legacy (NO uefi) mode
<cablop> if you don't need EFI for a specific reason, my suggestion is safe
<cablop> and can help you isolate the problem if it is not already solved with that
<cablop> i'll be back in a while
<valorie> seems more like it could be a grub problem
<valorie> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<valorie> I've had to fix one install where the grub was installed to the thumbdrive instead of the laptop
<valorie> evidently this is a very old bug, only very occasionally happening for many years
<valorie> I used the thumbdrive live system to fix it
<valorie> sometimes `update-grub` is enough
<cablop> i tested the RAM last night, despite that i decided to switch the RAM stick to different slots, i placed back the NVIDIa card and installed the propietary driver... AND THE PLASMA KEEPS CRASHING
<cablop> sigh
<valorie> :(
<cablop> i am using the kubuntu-backports ppa, updated, upgraded and full-upgraded... and it just crash!
<cablop> i can't determine what's happening with this box
<cablop> i think the CPU could be the guilty one
<cablop> mmm, but i also doubt that, the apps that use to crash are Plasma, Firefox and Thunderbird... same apps always
<cablop> fresh install :*(
<valorie> weird
<valorie> my 16.04 box runs like a charm
<valorie> as does this 16.10 install
<cablop> o.O
<cablop> i stopped using non-LTS releases many many years go
<valorie> I like the bleeding edge when possible
#kubuntu 2017-09-18
<lordievader> Good morning
<ripper17> hi all - is there a PPA with QT 5.6.2 for Kubuntu 16.04 LTS ?
<ripper17> I found "stable-phone-overlay" PPA, is that suitable for desktop?
<hateball> ripper17: you might want to ask in #kubuntu-devel I guess
<hateball> 5.6.1 is the latest I have, running Kubuntu PPA
<ripper17> tanks, will try
<hateball> I suppose this is related to your inquiry in #plasma :)
<ripper17> yes :-)
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<administrator> eae
<VendedorDeCouve> fala rapeize
<BluesKaj> !pt | VendedorDeCouve
<ubottu> VendedorDeCouve: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<IrcsomeBot> TimApple was removed by: TimApple
<likemindead> Had to get rid of baloo. Was using up all my meager resources. Loving Kubuntu otherwise.
<likemindead> Any other tips? Old Lenovo 3000 N100 laptop.
#kubuntu 2017-09-19
<Maakuth> hi all. i'm having trouble with a thinkpad t460s, docks and multi-monitor
<Maakuth> when I boot up my machine and stick it to the dock, everything works nice, getting picture on both of the docked monitors
<Maakuth> however, if I then move the machine to other dock with different display configuration, it seems that the displayport topology isn't probed again, but the old one is used
<Maakuth> resulting in one monitor (which has the same DP port) having picture while the other has not. and then there's picture on the non-connected monitor, by the looks of xrandr and KDE system settings
<Maakuth> is there a way to force X11 (or whoever is responsible for this DP probing) to reprobe all the display outputs without restarting the X11 server?
<Maakuth> it's with the intel gpu: 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Sky Lake Integrated Graphics (rev 07)
<Maakuth> there is no difference whether I suspend the machine while docked and only wake up after re-docking, or if I undock, use in laptop mode and then re-dock
<hateball> Maakuth: which version of kubuntu are you using?
<Maakuth> it's the latest LTS with latest patches
<Maakuth> I added ubuntu-x-swat-ubuntu-updates and kubuntu-ppa-ubuntu-backports ppa's to see if newer versions helped, but no
<hateball> Maakuth: Ah, that was going to be my suggestion, as default 16.04 has issues with multimonitor
<hateball> due to both plasma and qt bugs
<hateball> I am running 16.04 + backports myself, and... it's not perfect
<Maakuth> yeah. KDE works quite a bit better after installing those packages, but this issue remains
<hateball> I dont know if reloading plasmashell would trigger a rescan
<hateball> "kquitapp plasmashell && kstart plasmashell"
<Maakuth> it doesn't unfortunately. I do that almost always after re-docking, as plasmashell tends to crash
<Maakuth> I've got this gut feeling that this is responsibility of some lower level X11 component, as xrandr also displays outdated display configuration after re-docking
<Maakuth> this is my working machine, so I wouldn't like to update to some other version just for fun
<Maakuth> or just for trying it out I mean
<hateball> Possibly you could liveboot 17.04 or 17.10 tho
<hateball> being that no binary blobs are involved, it should work as expected ootb
<Maakuth> that is true. however, these docks are 100km apart
<Maakuth> so I have to take care not to crack out a usb connector with the protruding usb stick
<hateball> 100km is a bit far
<Maakuth> a bit longer commute :)
<hateball> I mean it's far in the context of troubleshooting :D
<Maakuth> yes. it's not impossible to do, just have to be careful. but that is why I haven't done it yet
<Maakuth> the productivity hit of shutting down and starting again everyday is surprisingly small though. the browser and the editor remember their tabs, just have to restart some ruby interpreters :)
<hateball> Maakuth: yeah I personally never use suspend et al
<Maakuth> just keep it running?
<Maakuth> or shut down
<hateball> Maakuth: shut down
<hateball> 90% of my work is in a browser so
<Maakuth> yeah
<hateball> the other 10 in a terminal :p
<hateball> pretty much
<mykl> Hello all, Hope all is well today. I just want to know what are the system requirements if you would like to install KUBUNTU on a virtual environment?
<hateball> mykl: Minimal or recommended?
<mykl> recommended
<hateball> It's nice if your hypervisor allows for 3D accel
<mykl> i am creating a virtual kubuntu now using vmware version 10
<hateball> It's all down to what you'll use the system for I suppose, but 4GB ram and 2vCPU should be plenty for everyday use
<mykl> oh 4GB Ram? alright then. and for the recommended disk storage?
<hateball> Well you could perhaps go with lower RAM, but open some browser tabs and apps... and you'll be swapping
<hateball> mykl: That's impossible to say, it all depends how many programs and user data you intend to store
<mykl> I am going to lower it down from 4GB to 2GB
<mykl> so far i will use it for my python lessons and testing
<mykl> i am thinking if 100GB will be plenty for a VA
<hateball> lol
<hateball> I was going to suggest starting with 20GB
<hateball> Even that is overkill if you dont have much userdata
<mykl> ah alright.. lol
<hateball> It's easy enough to grow the VMDK and then grow the filesystem anyhow
<mykl> i'll do that in that case. so is it possible to increase the drive space without affecting the installation right?
<mykl> i mean the OS itself
<hateball> Yes
<hateball> Shut down VM, grow disk, boot it up again, run resize2fs
<hateball> Assuming you do an install with a single / on ext4
<mykl> cool no worries. thank you so much for the help. apologies for making some noises here ahaha
<mykl> ah yeah
<hateball> If you add LVM or split partitions etc... there's more complexity
<mykl> ill save those tips
<mykl> so just stick with the default partitions from the wizard then?
<mykl> rather than doing manual partition
<hateball> Yes unless you have specific needs
<hateball> And if you do, then you'd already know :)
<mykl> cool no worries
<mykl> thanks again @hateball
<jati> hi, i would like to install plasma 5.9 in my kubuntu 16.04 LTS. what should I do?
<BluesKaj> Hi all
<jati> hi bro
<IrcsomeBot> <DGUERRERO> Good Day Everyone!
<Lord_of_Life> Settings like taskbar position, widgets and backgrounds do not save. No restart or shutdown option. What do, what do?
#kubuntu 2017-09-20
<Daede> oHai. So... I installed Kubuntu 16.04.3 and then I installed synaptic, but synaptic wont launch. it asks for my password then just goes away. Ideas?
<lordievader> Good morning
<luc4> Hello! I'm creating a usb device with an installation of kubuntu. I installed kubuntu through the installed into a partition of the usb device, but now I guess I should need a EFI partition. What is the best way to create one? The procedure written here: https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2338836? Or maybe there is some better tool?
<hateball> luc4: why do you need EFI?
<luc4> hateball: to boot on my mac
<hateball> Ah
<hateball> !mac
<ubottu> For help on installing and using Ubuntu on a Mac, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<hateball> wonder if there's any docs there
<luc4> hateball: I didn't find anything related to efi
<hateball> Well I am not in the know on the subject I'm afraid
<luc4> thanks anyway
<hateball> luc4: Eric^^ in Ubuntu usually answers EFI questions iirc, so you may try asking there
<hateball> err in #ubuntu
<luc4> thanks!
<hateball> It's not a DE specific question after all
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<BluesKaj> oops
<ubsafder> I am replacing  for a string in all files of a disk with comfirmation how can i do so ?
<ubsafder> using kubunbtu 17.04
<ubsafder> so far dolphin doesn't find any matching file
<ubsafder> looks like nothing is indexed  is that normal behavior ?
<hateball> ubsafder: is it an external drive?
<hateball> that's normally not indexed, no
<hateball> and it wont index if it's binary files like doc files
<ubsafder> i am replace in my build source files not binary
<ubsafder> i see a search button but dolphin finds nothing
<hateball> ubsafder: yes but are those files in an indexed location?
<ubsafder> how do i know i liked all my connected disk to be indexed
<ubsafder> in search box i said all files all location nothing came out
<ubsafder> i am looking for extra string "${CMAKE__SOURCE_DIR}" could grep do the job ? if so wath is the cmd line ?
<hateball> ubsafder: do you want to replace things? use sed for that
<ubsafder> to check i first want to know where they are
<hateball> yeah, use grep for that
<ubsafder> again anyone has command line to look for that exat string ?
<hateball> ubsafder:  grep -n -R searchword *
<hateball> errr no * needed
<hateball> anyhow, man grep
<Datz> Hi,I've installed kubuntu on my desktop, when I boot. THis is all I get on my screen. I do have networked root access through grub, any suggestions? https://imagebin.ca/v/3b3gF0k45zYM
<DragonM> Were dbg packages intentionally omitted from kubuntu--ppa/backports?
<DragonM> Kdev5 from that ppa is crashing with a segmentation fault when I try to open any project, in any format.  Without debug symbols I can't get a useful backtrace.
#kubuntu 2017-09-21
<dev_> hi ! I am getting a black screen every time I log into kubuntu. The cursor is works and a I am able to open all applications...but there is no desktop, no widgets, no panel , no task bar. Its just a blank screen
<valorie> dev_: what release, and what graphics card & driver are you using?
<valorie> did you recently upgrade?
<dev_> zesy zapus, intel hd 520
<dev_> this is a fresh install
<valorie> hmmm
<valorie> I guess you could try nomodeset
<valorie> !nomodeset
<ubottu> A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<dev_> splash screen is working
<dev_> I can even open firefox
<dev_> play videos
<dev_> when I minimize everything I get a blank screen
<dev_> and there is no way to get back to those  windows except using alt-tab
<dev_> anyone there?
<dev_> guys help
<krytarik> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com/ http://www.ubuntuforums.org/ or http://www.kubuntuforums.net/ while you wait.
<dev_> sorry
<dev_> wubbalubbadubdub
<Ruseli> Hello
<lordievader> Good morning
<esperegu> how can make sure that my touchpad uses synaptic driver instead of evdev?
<lordievader> Specify the driver in the first config X reads.
<esperegu> lordievader: I already created a 09 file in /usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d and according to the log it reads that first but it still assigns the evdev driver; http://dpaste.com/32HHGPM
<lordievader> Hmm
<lordievader> And the same result when you put it after the ev-dev setting?
<esperegu> lordievader: let me try that
<esperegu> lordievader: at least something happened cause my touchpad stopped working ;-)
<esperegu> lordievader: http://dpaste.com/2DV68E9
<lordievader> Hmm, is that a good thing?
<lordievader> It tries to use synaptics: synaptics, but: ALP000E:00 044E:120C: Synaptics driver unable to detect protocol
<esperegu> yes, saw that
<John85> Hi folks
<John85> last night, kdewallet started asking me for my password,  i keep hitting cancel,  but it keeps popping up,  and it wont accept my admin password or just me hitting OK
<hateball> John85: and you havent changed password in any way?
<John85> ok,  tried entering my old password and it seems to have accepted it,  odd
<hateball> John85: so that means you *have* changed password?
<hateball> If so how did you do it?
<John85> through the user manager
<hateball> Weird, I thought that would also change kwallet password if the wallet was unlocked
<John85> i have never used kwallet before though
<hateball> John85: anyhow you can change the password to be the same if you open the kwallet manager
<hateball> well it is used by default, if you save wifi password etc
<hateball> and it unlocks automatically by pam_kwallet when you login
<John85> ok,  changed the kwalled password
<John85> so kwallet manages all your passwords?
<hateball> John85: apart from the user login yes
<John85> k
<hateball> John85: if you use chrome or chromium they will save passwords there also
<hateball> if you choose to remember on sites etc
<John85> i choose never to remember
<hateball> gross
<hateball> :p
<John85> i can figure out why thats gross,  but then i havn't had my caffiene hit yet
<John85> caant*
<John85> i cant type either :p
<John85> changing subject slightly,  finally decided to give google earth a try,  was a little aprehansive after all the dramas with 14.04,  but seems to work fine with 17.04
<hateball> John85: For me personally I prefer having a master password for kwallet, then use pwgen to set random passwords for various websites, but keep them saved still
<hateball> only need to remember 1 password then
<John85> ah...good idea
<John85> my passwords i believe are fairly secure,  but i still have a way of remembering them
<John85> 3 rules i use,  no words, mix of cases,  numbers and special characters,  minimum of 10 characters
<hateball> "pwgen -1 -cy -n 10"
<hateball> anyhow, as long as there's no re-use of passwords things arent so bad
<John85> oh i used to be very bad for that :p
<John85> so what do the -1 and -cy mean?
<hateball> "man pwgen" :p
<hateball> means it outputs only 1 pw, that have forced mixed case etc, like you said
<John85> ah ok
<hateball> I prefer using -By however, no ambiguous chars
<hateball> like O and 0
<John85> ill save that in my list of commands...which is getting quite long now :p
<hateball> well it requires you to apt install pwgen, first
<John85> ye,  saw that
<John85> i only went and eneterd my old password at the promt too lol
<John85> i need to go so some work,  a bit short staffed today
<John85> bye for now
<destop> hi
<destop> so I think I killed some process and now Alt-Tab doesn't switch between windows, what process should I run ?
<destop> I mean I killed some KDE process
<destop> I don't want to reload entire KDE session, because I have run many software and I don't want to rerun them again
<hateball> destop: kquitapp plasmashell && kstart plasmashell
<hateball> should reload your desktop, without killing apps
<destop> by the way I use KDE 4.10.5
<destop> kquitapp(21644): "Application plasmashell could not be found using service org.kde.plasmashell and path /MainApplication."
<hateball> yes well, KDE 4 is... old
<hateball> so you are on 14.04 then?
<destop> right
<destop> that is old laptop
<destop> it works I don't want reinstall anything
<hateball> I think there's a similar command, but I dont remember what it was called in 4.x
<destop> I was running bluetoothd and I wanted to run simple-agent but it was saying "agent allready running" so I decided to kill "blueman" and "bluedevil" but bluedevil was restarting on its own so I killed copule of other  processes and not Alt-Tab not working
<forgeaus> old doesn't necessarily mean bad
<hateball> nope
<hateball> but it does tend to mean unsupported
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<TBotNik> Why you don't upgrade till LTS 18 months mature.  Started upgrade to 16.04 LTS one month early and upgrade so flakey that locked up the machine, requiring run of dpkg --configure -a but which totally screwed networking so now machine is dead, unable to connect.  Looks like will have to download and burn liveDVD to boot from and run some version of "chroot" to get back into the screwed distro to finish install.  Hope someone has a HOWTO I can follow for
<TBotNik> this rescue.
<E5ten> I installed obs, and after trying to record my computer froze so I restarted it and now it displays a black screen whenever I log in using plasma
<E5ten> when i changed it to select ubuntu de it worked
<E5ten> Kubuntu is booting into a black screen
<E5ten> the ubuntu screen where I put my password and choose my desktop
<E5ten> if I choose to go into ubuntu it works but choosing plasma shows a black screen
<E5ten> anyone know the fix?
<dougiel> G'day testing suspend on my new 17.04...last time it came back it was deficient in that the effects produced undesirable flickering when the cube transition while changing desktops
<BluesKaj_> hi dougiel, using opengl 2.0 or 3.1 in the compositor?\
#kubuntu 2017-09-22
<_TRiNITY_> join #fun
<_TRiNITY_> oops wrong channel sorry
<AGiantSquidz> Hi, all, trying to contribute to a KDE application. The docs seem to be all over the place. Can I get any guidance for getting my system set up for development?
<valorie> AGiantSquidz: what a great nick, btw
<valorie> yes, a couple of links will help
<AGiantSquidz> valorie: You think it's just a nick *(goes away sobbing, wiping away a tear with a tentacle)*
<valorie> lol
<lordievader> Good morning
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<m_tadeu> hi there....how can I make kubuntu able to login in sddm using my fingerprint?
<hateball> m_tadeu: I am not sure that is currently possible
<hateball> Googling brings up http://home.ullrich-online.cc/fingerprint/Forum/topic.php?TopicId=546
<hateball> Not sure if it's since been fixed however
<hateball> SDDM itself claims to still have fingerprint support TODO
<m_tadeu> yeah I guess I can't make it work in any way
<dougl> good morning folks
<dougl> BluesKaj, are you afk... just wanted to say good morning - hope all is well we'll chat tomorrow maybe
<BluesKaj> Hi dougl , I'm here
<AceKing> I'm having a problem with my laptop this morning. I went to update and I get a message saying I'm out of space. I have a 1 tb drive and my home folder shows 109 gb used. I tracked it down to root/proc folder showing 128 tb. Anyone ever run into this?
<dougl> BluesKaj, just reminissing/recalling looking forward to coffee and chatting in the past and thinking of you among others on irc
<BluesKaj> AceKing, have you been doing any autoremoves , but 128tb seems like typo
<AceKing> BluesKaj: I just tried to do an autoremove. Won't let me do it. I keep getting: No apport report written because the error message indicates a disk full error.
<BluesKaj> AceKing, do you have separate / (root) and /home partitions?
<AceKing> BluesKaj: I'm in the folder now. At the bottom it shows 234 folders 49 files (128 tb)
<AceKing> BluesKaj: No
<BluesKaj> that's tib not tb
<BluesKaj> look again
<AceKing> BluesKaj: I apologize it's tib
<BluesKaj> TiB actually
<AceKing> yes
<dougl> AceKing, did you partition your 1 terabyte dor the - NM BluesKaj is helping I will just watch now that my keyboard is working again
<AceKing> dougl: I did an install of 17.04 on a new drive using the whole disk.
<dougl> AceKing, BluesKaj I have had df errors and separated /home and /var to thier own partitions - whole disk ok, thank you :)
<AceKing> dougl: I just went through the automatic setup. The only thing I chose was encryption. Don't know if that makes a difference
<BluesKaj> the disk full error must be coming from somewhere else, can you run, smartcl -a /dev/sdX , X being the dev assigned letter for your / partition
<BluesKaj> just to make sure
<dougl> AceKing, should not make a differenc but I always rely on passwords and avoid losing data to a misconfigured encryption process (me goofing up)
<BluesKaj> smartctl -a /dev/sda most likely ...you might need to install smartmontools
<dougl> doesn't 'df' show the culprit?
<BluesKaj> df -h might
 * dougl is not following - will pay attention quietly
<BluesKaj> AceKing, are you on the job or are you a home user
<BluesKaj> ?
<AceKing> Home user
<dougl> kids?
<dougl> ... wondering why the encryption
<dougl> ... not important tho
<AceKing> dougl: I've always encrypted
<BluesKaj> then encryption is mostly uncessary unless you're worried about someboady breaking in and stealing your pc ..but a decent password setup is usually secure nough on linux
<BluesKaj> enough
<dougl> good habit if you have the confidence in it...
<dougl> but I just think it ia one more thing to fail of me 'bork'
<AceKing> BluesKaj: I have some work stuff on my laptop that has SS numbers and info. In case my laptop is ever stolen, I don't want someone to be able to livecd in and steal the info
<dougl> or me bork
<AceKing> Using for 10 years and first time I ever ran into this
<BluesKaj> encrypting a whole disk is usin sledge hammer on a pin ...encrypt your sensitive data files is a better optoion
<AceKing> BluesKaj: True, just easier during setup. But would that have anything to do with the problem I'm having?
<BluesKaj> like I suggested run smartcontrols on your disk , to see if it passes
<AceKing> BluesKaj: OK, thank you
<dougiel> BluesKaj, still here?
<BluesKaj> dougiel, yup
<dougiel> BluesKaj, I am having trouble with cups and am stuck on what I should google for - when I needed a sounding board I thought you might have a minute or two
<BluesKaj> dougiel, sure, fire away ;-)
<dougiel> Cups is installed with one printer configured from web interface 192.168.x.x or 127.0.0.1 and when I goto add a second printer it just loops from finishing (NOT) to printer manufacture scolldown and just keeps going through this cycle...
<BluesKaj> are you opening cups from system settings>printers or localhost 631?
<BluesKaj> for the second prointer , or add printer in cups itself?
<BluesKaj> never added a second printer , so I'm on new ground
<dougiel> BluesKaj, my second printer is just a copy of the first with different options ie colour instead of monochrome in the default settings so nobody has to fiddle with settings just send to appropriate printer config... this is the way I have always done it up to 14.04 then now trying on 17.04 with cups 2.2.2
<dougiel> BluesKaj, can you explain or direct me to "cups itself" ?
 * dougiel checks failing memory (brain) but cannot recall ever doing an cups'ing without the web ui
<dougiel> any
<BluesKaj> system settings>printers, that should open cups on kubuntu
<dougiel> Hey, thanks BluesKaj - appreciate the help :) coffee tomorrow? I will share what I learned ;)
<dougiel> ttfn
<BluesKaj> ok
<caleb13321> Hello, I just built a new computer with a Ryzen 1600 and an Asus Prime x370 Pro motherboard. The manufacture site doesn't seem to include drivers for linux, should I be fine?
<caleb13321> manufacture site = asus
<ikonia> basic funtionality should be fine
<caleb13321> Well, I had a few issues with the board before I installed the drivers on Windows
<caleb13321> Although those issues largely stemmed from Windows' terrible USB 3 drivers
<oerheks> caleb13321, check the vendors site for an UEFI bios update first, that might save some headache
<ikonia> thats a good bit of advice
<caleb13321> Yeah, I updated the BIOS the other day. With the old BIOS I couldn't install the GPU in the first PCI-E slot.
<oerheks> keep checking, there is a lot of development going on with Ryzen.
<oerheks> once/month will do, i follow development and bugs too
<caleb13321> Yeah, my problems weren't to severe, once I had the updated BIOS and drivers everything was smooth sailing
<caleb13321> I just don't want to end up installing a boot manager if Linux doesn't run too well. The BIOS post already adds +5 seconds to my boot compared to my old computer.
<Ktop> Good afternoon everyone, would anyone be able to tell me how I could mount (as read only of course) an unsafely shut down NTFS disk
<Ktop> ?
<Ktop> Actually, back later, wanna double check something
<jimtendo> Hi guys, anyone else having issues with QtCreator ending up non-responsive when opening .qml files? Using Kubuntu 17.04+Backports... QtCreator version is 4.1.0 built on Qt 5.7.1. Cannot find anyone else having problems on Google (other cases were from years ago) and am wondering if this could be specific to my machine.
<johnflux2> When I boot up, it freezes at a black screen for approximately 10 minutes
<johnflux2> going to a console I see glxinfo 100% cpu
<johnflux2> any ideas what is going on?
<johnflux2> dmesg says:   [  242.652699] INFO: task kworker/4:0:35 blocked for more than 120 seconds.
<johnflux2> Workqueue: kec_query acpi_ec_event_processor
#kubuntu 2017-09-23
<user|44684> How do I make a boot-able dvd and add a ISO?
<valorie> !dvd
<ubottu> Ubuntu's default installation and repositories do not include packages needed to play commercial DVDs for legal reasons. For information on adding them, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs | For information on the legalities involved, see the "DVD" section of https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<valorie> oh pfff
<valorie> !iso
<ubottu> To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<valorie> oh for crying out loud
<valorie> !bootable
<valorie> nope
<valorie> !usb
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<valorie> the from USB stick follows for DVDs as well
<valorie> user|44684: you have a bit backwards -- by burning the ISO on it, you make it bootable
<user|44684> This is for windows 10 ISO so I can install it on another computer.  The ISO is not bootable as is, Microsoft has a  tool to make it bootable but just for windows machins.
<user|44684> This is a Windows 10, I guess I will have to go to a Windows PC to do the!  Thanks.
<valorie> I have no interest or knowledge of win
<valorie> this is a Kubuntu channel
<user|44684> I have another question.  I wanted to  update my Kubuntu, this PC, but all the passwords I think I would have used do  not  work.  how do I reset my password?
<valorie> your user password?
<valorie> !passw
<valorie> hmmm
<user|44684> There does not seem to be an option to get this done
<valorie> you should google that - I do not know
<valorie> oh yes, there is, but it involves chrooting in from a different user, etc.
<user|44684> Is there a help on this site that I can ask?
<user|44684> I see there is a Support on the tool bar
<valorie> this isn't really a kubuntu question, but you can ask in #ubuntu or ##linux
<valorie> or perhaps if you stick around someone else will know
<valorie> as I said, this is about Kubuntu
<user|44684> I am not talking  about the windows thing now, but my Kubuntu account.
<valorie> a quick google got me to https://help.ubuntu.com/stable/ubuntu-help/user-forgottenpassword.html
<valorie> hope that helps
<user|44684> yes I will click on it now.  Thank you so much Valarie.  Bye for now.
<markc> NetworkManager keeps setting my /etc/resolv.conf nameserver to 127.0.1.1 and I can't find 127.0.1.1 hardwired anywhere in /etc, how can I disable this? (I have another IP in plasma-nm settings for eth0)
<valorie> mmm, there is a bug about this markc
<valorie> !dvdhttps://askubuntu.com/questions/627899/nameserver-127-0-1-1-in-resolv-conf-wont-go-away might help
<ubottu> valorie: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<valorie> dang it
<valorie> https://askubuntu.com/questions/627899/nameserver-127-0-1-1-in-resolv-conf-wont-go-away
<valorie> markc: please add your input to https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager/+bug/1647133
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1647133 in network-manager (Ubuntu) "dns=dnsmasq does not work any more" [High,Fix released]
<valorie> it's a rare problem but keeps popping up occasionallyt
<markc> valorie: thank you for the link, appreciated. I have no dns=dnsmasq entry at all and my /etc/resolv.conf is a static file. I'll try disabling resolvconf and networkmanager altogether and see if old school systemctl start networking still works. There is no bridge option in plasma-nm anyway so I'll have to use /etc/network/interfaces if I want a bridge back on my main lappie.
<markc> valorie: actually I have used the stock ubuntu networkmanager in the past to create a bridge and then remove the packages and the system-connection file sticks around and works with plasma-nm
<BluesKaj> hiyas all
<douglasl> morning BluesKaj
<douglasl> so adding the printer from the settings panel worked but I could not change the options...
<douglasl> curious but not enough to care, I just cannot print colour :(
<BluesKaj> hi douglasl did you find the colour mode in print options
<BluesKaj> configure>print options
<dougl> BluesKaj, once you pointed me to the right spot I found what you explained and all the options and I can change them (it - colour/monochrome) but it does not get retained...
<dougl> when I open the options again it is back to mono chrome... but like I said (no more students) I don't really care about coulour anymore
<BluesKaj> ok, did you check the "make printer -default" just for this session , til you use the other printer
<dougl> no
<BluesKaj> that might be the key to retain your colour options
<dougl> BluesKaj, thanks I will tinker a bit more over coffee here...
<BluesKaj> right
<dougl> anyone gonna kubuntu anything cool today...
 * dougl tries to stay on-topic :)
<acheronuk> kubuntu something?
<dougl> acheronuk, kidding - I set up a 17.04 desktop finally - print server on linux, and I will 'kubuntu' some NFS when I learn, but just funny sloppy speak
<miglo> Does anyone know what this toggling speaker symbol in the taskbar at the chromium application means?
<miglo> There is a small icon that indicates a speaker. It appears for a couple of seconds and than disappears.
#kubuntu 2017-09-24
<Guest3474> i can't seem to get Internet Connection Sharing to work using 17.04
<Guest3474> wlp3s0 displays an ipv4 address and enp2s0 does not.
<Guest3474> hello
<Klive> Hey folks, how would I go about creating a windows install media from an ubuntu live disc session?
<Klive> *a kubuntu
<Klive> I intend for the install media to be a USB drive
<Klive> If necessary I can make the kubuntu install and then work from there
<Oderus> hello. having this issue with kmail....trying to send emails. I have changed it from PLAIN. Failed to transport message. Your SMTP server does not support PLAIN. Choose a different authentication method. The server responded: "5.7.4 Unrecognized authentication type [namprd06.prod.outlook.com]"
<bhavesh> Hi
<bhavesh> Could anyone tell me why am I getting half clipped text in Settings window?
<bhavesh> Here is a link
<bhavesh> https://imgur.com/a/0SW60
<bhavesh> for screenshot of my Settings app
<bhavesh> the top part of the text is clipped
<lluis> buenas
#kubuntu 2018-09-17
<IrcsomeBot> ItsMeBhai was added by: ItsMeBhai
<IrcsomeBot> <Phil Linux> @acheronuk, Thanks very much! Works like a charme. I need to tell the guys at handbrake! Else it will count as one of those "see, I told you, linux does not work!"- moments for some people.
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @Phil Linux, Great. Looks like the docs are maintained here: https://github.com/HandBrake/HandBrake-docs
<IrcsomeBot> Abdul Rahman was added by: Abdul Rahman
<IrcsomeBot> <Abdul Rahman> Hi guys! I'm new here. Nice to meetyou!
<IrcsomeBot> <Abdul Rahman> Just wanted to ask that how to install all the available icon packs at once
<IrcsomeBot> <Phil Linux> @acheronuk, Well, since I am not a developer, I do not have a github account. Was thinking more along the lines of dropping them an eMail or telegram message.
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> fair enough
<IrcsomeBot> Benedikt Abc was added by: Benedikt Abc
<IrcsomeBot> <Benedikt Abc> Hello everyone, I just decided to give Linux a tray, after getting fed up with intrusiveness of Win 10. I decided for Kubuntu as my PC is relatively old. Dual-boot installation went smoothly, but I have a few issues to solve. Is this the correct community to ask questions?
<nilsdacke81> Hello everyone, I just decided to give Linux a tray, after getting fed  up with intrusiveness of Win 10. I decided for Kubuntu as my PC is  relatively old. Dual-boot installation went smoothly, but I have a few  issues to solve. First I want to mount my NTFS logical drives permanently. Do I have to edit the fstab manually, or is there an automated solution for this?
<nilsdacke81> *try
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
<alekksander> morning
<alekksander> how is Your *buntu doing this fine morning?
<BluesKaj> well, it's working :-)
<alekksander> by the way, are there any reasons to be worried about future of ubuntu?
<BluesKaj> none that I've heard about
<BluesKaj> kubuntu is supported separately from ubuntu, but still uses the core system
<BluesKaj> !blue systems
<BluesKaj> hmm, there used to be an info
<BluesKaj> alekksander, https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Blue_Systems
<BluesKaj> that wiki is a bit outdated
<acheronuk> BluesKaj: bluesystems has no involvement with Kubuntu
<acheronuk> not any more...
<BluesKaj> acheronuk, that's news , since when ?
<acheronuk> BluesKaj: since Harald and Johnathan went I guess
<BluesKaj> they left blue systems ...din't know that
<BluesKaj> haven't seen JR here in ages
<BluesKaj> or at devel
<BluesKaj> he's there, but not active
<acheronuk> BluesKaj: no, since they left Kubuntu
<BluesKaj> that's a bummer that they left kubuntu
 * acheronuk moves to offtopic
<BluesKaj> !pm him-cesjf
<BluesKaj> !pm | him-cesjf
<ubottu> him-cesjf: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice.
<IrcsomeBot> Артур М was added by: Артур М
<IrcsomeBot> <Артур М> HI!
<IrcsomeBot> <Артур М> Can I ask someone about automatic creation SWAP 2 GB?
<hateball> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<IrcsomeBot> <Артур М> When I was installing KUBUTU I only choose root and /home without any SWAP (Because I don't use hibernation). … After installation I notice that I have 2 Gb SWAP! It was automatically created. I think i take 2Gb from disk sapce from root. … My question is it normal to leave all as is? Or it's better to reinstall and add partition manually 2Gb?
<hateball> I think a new install uses a swap-file rather than a partition, does it not?
<hateball> I havent done a clean install in very long
<hateball> Артур, if you run "swapon -s" where does it say your swap is?
<hateball> Anyhow, as long as you dont need to 2GB for storage, as well have a lot of RAM, it is probably good to have a little swap space in case you run out of RAM. Because otherwise your system might crash entirely
<IrcsomeBot> <Артур М> Filename - /swapfile; Type - file; Size - 2097148; Used - 0; Priority -2. … In the root I have te foolowing files: hiberfil.sys(3.2Gb), pagefile.sys(7.3Gb) and swapfile.sys(256Mb).
<phoenixz> Hi there, how can I enable CTRL-INS in yakuake in Kubuntu 18.04? Konsole allows me to configure the shortcut for copy to clipboard, yakuake doesn't. The only alternative I have is CTRL-SHIFT-C which doesn't work for me since I've done CTRL-INS for the past 20 years and now suddenly I'm without..  I copy/past in yakuake at least once every 5 minutes, so this is a rather big dealbreaker for me :( Is there perhaps some config file or so that allows
<phoenixz> me to configure this correctly?
<jaybeers> is there a "proper Kubuntu way" to configure multiple displays on an Nvidia card other than running the Nvidia utility itself?  I've got 4 displays connected (3 DisplayPort and one DVI-D) and only one of them is showing up in the Displays control panel (the DVI-D one).
<jaybeers> I mean, I don't mind running the upstream utility, just want to make sure I'm not missing something
<phoenixz> jaybeers: system settings > display and monitor
<jaybeers> phoenixz: appreciate the thought, but as I said the other three displays aren't showing up there
<jaybeers> but, it looks to be a driver issue since I ran `nvidia-settings` and they don't show up there either :)
<phoenixz> jaybeers: Yeah, good luck with that.. I have a tripple monitor with nvidia card setup, and once driver works well, its all easy.. If the driver doesn't, then you're pretty much screwed.. You could try the nouveau driver but that would be a very long shot. Simple truth is that NVidia support for Linux is still abysmal. Hope yo ucan get an ATI video card, still.
<jaybeers> next step is to try the PPA and see if the latest driver version (Kubuntu's version isn't the latest) resolves the issue
<jaybeers> I would love to support AMD in their ostensible new world of open-source drivers, but every time I've tried one of their cards it turns into a giant PITA and the performance is terrible
<jaybeers> I don't like Nvidia's binary blobs any more than anyone else but they do work and they do give good performance.  Well, I guess I should say they always have just worked until today hehe
<jaybeers> speaking of being screwed, I'm also a Yakuake user and I looked into your issue earlier...unfortunately I couldn't find a solution.  Best workaround I could suggest is use copy-on-select but that doesn't address your original point of going against 20 years of muscle memory :D
<phoenixz> jaybeers: I
<phoenixz> jaybeers: I'm going absolutely apeshit here... I've been at it for 2 weeks now and I still use CTRL-INS every single time.. Even if I tell myself, "Now use CTRL-SHIFT-C" (which is a PITA to do with one hand), I still use CTRL-INS.. It almost looks like it is just blocked out or somehting.. Konsole can do it, yakuake just... can't, for some reason
<jaybeers> yeah, there are several features of Konsole that didn't make it to Yakuake
<jaybeers> window splitting, for example, which is the one I miss the most :)
<phoenixz> Seriously, this might be a dealbreaker for me.. I want to use kubuntu but if I cannot use yakuake, and use it in a normal way, I'll be out
<jaybeers> wait
<phoenixz> jaybeers: Window splitting is there
<jaybeers> omg this newer version of Yakuake has that
<phoenixz> CTRL ( and CTRL )
<phoenixz> That, honestly, has been htere for the past... years, I believe..
<jaybeers> yeah, I was on the previous LTS before
<jaybeers> whenever I ran apt-get, dust would shoot out of the USB ports
<phoenixz> If you're interrested, I have a yakuake startup script that sets up yakuake with a whole bunch of tabs and window splits
<phoenixz> I have had window splitting since.. like  kubuntu 14 or something IIRC
<jaybeers> huh.  Well, in any case, it's in there now.  Nice!  Thanks for the offer, but splitting on startup isn't really my use case...I just like to do it sometimes on demand when I want a manpage open while I'm building a command line
<jaybeers> have you tried guake?  It's similar to yakuake...I'm not sure if the g is for GTK or GNOME though, so it might try to pull in the GNOME mothership as dependencies
<jaybeers> just thinking it might have a redefinable paste key
<phoenixz> I basically have yakuake configured to have a whole bunch of tabs and splits that start up right away doing monitoring stuff, top, dstat, mysql console, my project directories, that sort of stuff
<phoenixz> jaybeers: Yeah, but then I'll have to run the gnome stuff as well.. There is a reason I'm on KDE :)
<phoenixz> And again, a key binding, it cannot be that hard!
<jaybeers> yeah, if it's g for GNOME and not GTK then probably not recommended
<valorie> jaybeers: it's worthwhile talking to the yakuake people
<valorie> I've worked with the lead devel and he's very responsive
<valorie> also very busy but what's new
<jaybeers> valorie: good to know.  I mean, I got great response...feature got added and I didn't even ask for it (I just silently wanted it real hard)
<jaybeers> maybe phoenixz can hit him up over the alternate copy/paste keyboard shortcuts
<phoenixz> jaybeers: I'm on the Yakuake IRC channel as well, have asked a couple of times, but so far no response
<phoenixz> valorie: Hey, long time no see, but I guess I'm back again
<phoenixz> That is, if I can get this @#$ CTRL-INS to work.. It's very frustrating to say the  least :)
<phoenixz> Its weird though, there is a short cut for the preferences screen (who would ever use that?) but none for "Find", for example
<jaybeers> hmm, here's an idea
<jaybeers> maybe set a KDE global shortcut for it?
<phoenixz> jaybeers: It is already there
<jaybeers> huh
<phoenixz> jaybeers: that is the weird thing.. CTRL-INS works everywhere except in Yakuake, and there is no way for me to configure it in there, even though I can do so in Konsole
<jaybeers> so, terminal programs are kind of special snowflakes when it comes to input handling, since they have to decide when to send keyboard input through to the terminal and when to catch it for themselves
<jaybeers> so I'm guessing it's less a case of "Yakuake doesn't allow binding copy" and more a case of "Yakuake is deliberately ignoring my Ctrl-Ins and sending it through to the terminal".  Which of course doesn't change your practical problem.
<phoenixz> jaybeers: yeah, I get a terminal code whenever I press CTRL-INS... But since Konsole does allow binding of CTRL-INS to copy, and konsole.. well, doesn't allow any binding to copy (its simply not there in the list at all, like in konsole) I'd say its a yakuake bug
<phoenixz> Going to see if I can leave a bug report
<OvermindDL1> So after running adonaxis someone's monitor is stuck in low resolution on their KDE desktop afterwards necessitating a manual resolution change and all the widgets on their secondary monitor have vanished, any idea on how to restore the widgets
<phoenixz> jaybeers: valorie: New bug 398775 in yakuake (general) filed by sven@capmega.com [NOR - normal]: Various keybindings are gone, like copy, find, "jump words in console" (https://bugs.kde.org/398775)
<ubottu> KDE bug 398775 in general "Various keybindings are gone, like copy, find, "jump words in console"" [Normal,Unconfirmed]
<ubottu> bug 398775 in Jabberd "Router crashes when using hte PBX pipe for a user that does not exist" [Low,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/398775
<valorie> thanks for filing that, phoenixz
<jaybeers> I...am the dumbest person ever
<jaybeers> I have resolved my monitor issue!
<jaybeers> turns out monitors are much better at displaying images when they're turned on
<jaybeers> also, TIL the blue light at the bottom of three of my four screens means it's turned _off_
<jaybeers> there is one odd thing though...one of the screens is working, but doesn't seem to be "managed" by the KDE desktop.  Like, the mouse cursor shows up and if I drag a window over to it, it displays exactly what you'd expect.  But it has no wallpaper and if you right-click on the desktop, nothing happens
<jaybeers> as it happens, that behaviour is actually fine for my use case since I was just going to drag fullscreen windows to that monitor anyway, but it's interesting that the normal KDE "desktop window" doesn't cover it
<phoenixz> jaybeers: Do you happen to have samsung monitors? Those are the worst.. I've had the same issue where the monitors sometimes outright refuse to show image after no-signal, you have to actually unplug the power and replug for them to turn on.. I've had quite a few problems with that
<phoenixz> They appear to be on and awaiting signal (sometimes even showing the "no signal" thing, but they will outright refuse to turn on once HDMI signal comes in
<jaybeers> hmm...well, we'll see what happens long-term but in this case they were literally turned off
<jaybeers> actually, as it happens, they just went into power save so let's see what happens when I wiggle the mouse.  But yes, in point of fact they are Samsungs
<jaybeers> looks good so far...<fingers crossed>
<jaybeers> they're connected via DisplayPort though, maybe that's better-behaved
<pragmaticenigma> oh.. no... displayport tends to be its own animal
#kubuntu 2018-09-18
<Roey> hello all
<Roey> why does kamoso segfault on me very quickly after i start it?
<IrcsomeBot> Marty_the_wolf was added by: Marty_the_wolf
<IrcsomeBot> <Phil Linux> Is it still the case that the Kubuntu backports deliver every Plasma version to interim releases of Kubuntu but only deliver the LTS versions of Plasma to the LTS versions of Kubuntu?
<IrcsomeBot> <Marty_the_wolf> I have a small problem. It started after installing recommended drivers(Nvidia binary driver - version 340.106) for my Nvidia 210. … When I boot up the system it takes a lot of time. First kubuntu logo shows in 800x600resolution(that's some basic resolution I think) and then the screen gets black. After that shows nvidia logo but in the native screen resolution. … The system works when it's booted up, just this thing is mak
<IrcsomeBot> the boot about 2 minutes long. … So? You think it could be fixed somehow? I don't want to install back Nouveau display drivers though(with them it was working, but I couldn't download anything from Discover)
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @Phil Linux, We backport what is practical and safe to do, given times and resourses. For LTS releases the fallback postion is relying on the released LTS stack (Qt version etc) though we may make an exception. I assume the context of this is wanting new Plasma on Bionic? That requires newer Qt than Bionic has, so is non trivial and quite some work to backport. We are looking at doing that, but focus is inevitabley on the
<IrcsomeBot> development release and less invasive backports.
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> Roey: reporting a bug would be good
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @Marty_the_wolf, depends why it is happening. if there is something new staring up that is slow, it might be resloved. if it is something hardware releated throwing errors to logs, then could be more complicated.  'systemd-analyze blame' & 'systemd-analyze critical-chain' may point to something
<IrcsomeBot> <Marty_the_wolf> @acheronuk, It started happening on each boot up since I installed Nvidia x server drivers. It looks like Nvidia driver is setting up for the monitor each time when booting and it doesn't save the current setting.
<IrcsomeBot> <Phil Linux> @acheronuk, Hi Rik! Thanks for the quick answer! My question was actually in fear of the opposite! I of course would like improvements that make sense (discover!), but I would not trade that for stability. So if you had told me that the Kubuntu backports nowadays push every plasma release (like 5.13 etc.) to Kubuntu LTS, I would not consider activating the backports.
<IrcsomeBot> <Phil Linux> @acheronuk, What I actually would live would be a way to only get the last point releases of every Plasma version so the little quirks have been ironed out before it reaches my computers.
<IrcsomeBot> <Phil Linux> @acheronuk, Live=like
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> Maybe something to think about when it is actually do-able. At the moment, that would not apply until we reach plasma 5.14.5 and could do taht for Cosmic
<Jussi> so I have a mobile phone headset/headphones I want to use with skype. However, the mic crackles crazy, so I want to use the built in mic on my laptop. anyone  know where the setting is to achieve this?
<IrcsomeBot> <Phil Linux> From my perspective (pure user and non professional in the IT field), something like that would be a very worthy use of resources with the adoption of Plasma in mind! After two years in Linux I have the impression that KDE and Plasma are the most functional and versatile DE/technique. Just in the end user friendlyness (stability and documentation) there remains a lot to be done.
<IrcsomeBot> <Phil Linux> @acheronuk, Phil Linux: … From my perspective (pure user and non professional in the IT field), something like that would be a very worthy use of resources with the adoption of Plasma in mind! After two years in Linux I have the impression that KDE and Plasma are the most functional and versatile DE/technique. Just in the end user friendlyness (stability and documentation) there remains a lot to be done.
<IrcsomeBot> <Phil Linux> @acheronuk, Makes sense to focus such efforts on distros like Kubuntu LTS. Maybe then Barcelona might have chosen Kubuntu instead of Ubuntu. ;-)
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @Phil Linux, For Bionic LTS, that would still require a big Qt and Frameworks backport. New plasma usually = new minimum dependencies
<IrcsomeBot> <Phil Linux> @acheronuk, Mind, I really like Plasma, it is my Desktop environment of choice. KDE seems a project so very good in terms of combining innovation and sustainability that I really want to see it thrive!
<IrcsomeBot> <Phil Linux> @acheronuk, I understand that now.
<IrcsomeBot> <Phil Linux> @acheronuk, But isn't it almost the same as the upcoming release of Neon will be? 18.04 base + Plasma 5.14 on top?
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @Phil Linux, No, as they have newer Qt and frameworks than the bionic base, and don't particularly care if that results in non KDE things in the ubuntu archive being broken as a result, as long as their KDE things work.
<IrcsomeBot> <Phil Linux> That's a pity.
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> Kubuntu as a flavour of Ubuntu needs to keep a bigger scope of concern in not breaking things with backports
<IrcsomeBot> <Phil Linux> Current LTS Plasma and stability would be an unbeatable product. What Ubuntu on Plasma instead of gnome could have been...
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> Yes, if Canonical had put the effort /resourses into Plasma desktop, it would have been great. Plasma is already very good, but with the weight of main Ubuntu behind polishing and bugfixing etc, it could have been truly amazing
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> sadly not to be....
<IrcsomeBot> <Phil Linux> My biggest regret in the linux world...
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<daum> anyone here have any ideas after my 16->18 upgrade, when i for example open up konsole my user doesn't have the proper groups, if i sudo -umyuser -s it picks up the proper groups.  i haven't had any luck figuring out what may be causing it
<BluesKaj> haven't heard of that issue before daum ..sudo adduser username group?
<daum> BluesKaj,  https://www.reddit.com/r/kde/comments/91jc80/help_when_opening_konsole_my_user_will_not_have/  seems to be really similar
<daum> BluesKaj, that command for example notes i'm already in the group
<daum> he user `daum' is already a member of `docker'.
<daum> BluesKaj, example of what i'm seeing: https://pastebin.com/xAtzBGtz
<BluesKaj> daum, afraid I don't know how to help you on this one, unless you just change permissions from root to user, and then i'mnot sure that would help
<daum> hm what do you mean?
<BluesKaj> I had to change my external drive from root to user the other day, dunno why it became root in the first place
<daum> ohh
<daum> but what am i changing the permissions on?
<BluesKaj> think I added to user to /
<lordievader> daum: What is the output of `groups` and what should it be?
<daum> lordievader, https://pastebin.com/xAtzBGtz
<daum> oh doh
<daum> that got delted one sec
<daum> https://pastebin.com/Wzb1jHgY
<lordievader> daum: What is the output of `cat /etc/group|grep daum`?
<daum> groups from after the sudo
<lordievader> Do you see all the groups when you login to a tty?
<daum> lordievader, yah
<daum> lordievader, however if i open a konsole/xterm for example inside of kde it does have the proper groups.
<lordievader> xterm too?
<lordievader> What happens when you open another konsole from your sudo'ed shell?
<lordievader> Do you get all groups that way?
<daum> lordievader, yep xterm too (launched from kde)... if i open a konsole from my sudo'd shell it have the proper groups
<lordievader> Then it is likely kded/plasmashell (whatever the init process of KDE is) which is learning the groups wrongly.
<daum> lordievader, any idea where i would try to figure out how to troubleshoot that
<lordievader> Err, not really. Sorry. Maybe acheronuk can help you further. If he is around.
#kubuntu 2018-09-19
<Kon-> Hi, I'm on 18.04. kde-config-fcitx is "installed" by default, but the "installed files" are missing
<Kon-> I reinstalled it, let me see what happens. brb
<Kon-> fcitx configuration UI gives a different error now. Before it couldn't find a missing /usr/share/kservices5/kcm_fcitx.desktop
<Kon-> Now it is https://i.imgur.com/u8bHcRU.png
<lordievader> Good morning
<acheronuk> Kon-: both kde-config-fcitx libfcitx-qt5-1 installed?
<acheronuk> works ok here on 18.04
<BluesKaj> 'Morniog folks
<lordievader> Hey BluesKaj
<lordievader> How are you doing?
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
<daum> acheronuk, any chance you are round - heard you may be able to help with a weird issue i'm having where it seems when i login via kde my user gets it's groups stripped down to only the primary group
<acheronuk> daum: I can't explain OR reproduce that issue
<lordievader> I think it is somewhere with sddm or the init process of KDE. But I have no idea what is going on there.
<Kon-> acheronuk: You were correct. libfcitx-qt5-1 is listed as installed by the package manager, but the files are not there. The same problem I had with kde-config-fcitx earlier.
<Kon-> I'm confused as to why these packages are considered installed by default on 18.04 but are not actually present
<Kon-> Can anyone else replicate this?
<lordievader> Kon-: Does dpkg list it as 'rc'?
<Kon-> lordievader: No, ii
<lordievader> That means dpkg also thinks it is installed. Guess some script removed the files, or something.
<Kon-> That's nice. I wonder what else from my system is mysteriously missing. So far fcitx is the only thing mysteriously broken
<Kon-> I reinstalled libfcitx-qt5-1 and was actually able to get into the GUI for fcitx now. But it can't connect to Dbus
<Kon-> Going to relog and see if it works
<Kon-> Nope, still can't connect fcitx to Dbus
<Kon-> If this is following the pattern, I'm assuming another package is missing
<Kon-> "Cannot connect to fcitx by Dbus, is fcitx running?" is the exact error
<Kon-> Anyone know what might be missing there?
<lordievader> Is fcitx running? (`ps aux|grep fcitx`)
<Kon-> Looks like the only results are kcm_fcitx and the grep highlight function. So no, it's not
<Kon-> In which case I probably want to check the base fcitx package
<lordievader> Kon-: What happens when you issue `fcitx` in a Konsole?
<Kon-> lordievader: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/zyWcHhhKxZ/
<Kon-> Sure enough, it looks like fcitx-module-dbus is "Installed" but missing
<lordievader> Is 'fcitx-frontend-qt5' installed? Or some other frontend?
<Kon-> Package manager lists the following frontends installed: fbterm, gtk2, gtk3, qt4, qt5
<Kon-> But knowing how things are going, I'd have to double check the files
<Kon-> Indeed, /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/qt5/plugins/platforminputcontexts/libfcitxplatforminputcontextplugin.so is missing
<Kon-> So is the qt4 frontend. Probably the others
<lordievader> Reinstall the qt5 one and try running `fcitx` again.
<Kon-> Same exact output
<acheronuk> Kon-: no, I can't replicate that
<Mylon> So my laptop isn't sleeping as it should.  The screen turns off, so I know inactivity time is being tracked properly.  But after 240 minutes, it doesn't sleep.
<Kon-> reinstalling fcitx-module-dbus seems to have done the trick. I can access fcitx via GUI
<Mylon> I tried using "energy saving" that was already on here, but that didn't work.  I tried downloading a daemon that's supposed to do the trick and editing it's conf.
<Kon-> via terminal, however, it still tells me "no useable user interface," but I'm guessing that's a different package
<Mylon> I don't remember the name of the daemon...
<Kon-> Since I got this system, the only fcitx-related change I have made is to install fcitx-hangul and its dependencies. Is it at all possible that the installation process for that somehow mistakenly removed the KCM and qt5 frontends for fcitx?
<acheronuk> Kon-: no. that package doesn't have any pre/post install scripts
<Kon-> After I actually fcitx (what I wanted to do yesterday), I'll boot up the live media and see if it was on there. Very strange
<Kon-> forgot to type all the words. set up fcitx*
<Kon-> Not out of the woods yet, other things are still broken inside the GUI. So the terminal was correct
<Kon-> x11 module was missing as well. That would do it
<Kon-> So fcitx, fcitx-bin, and fcitx-data were properly installed, but every module, frontend, etc was missing
<Kon-> Thanks for the help. I'm curious to take a look at the 18.04 manifest and the installation media and see if those modules were really supposed to be there or not
<henk717> Hello Everyone, what is a good method of troubleshooting the technical cause of a kwin_x11 crash? Does it dump a log somewhere?
<BluesKaj> henk717, check /var/log/syslog
<henk717> Is that the same one KSystemLog opens? Because i could not find anything with the word kwin or kwin_x11 in there when it happened
<henk717> Unfortunately its not something i can consistently reproduce, but while chatting i managed to trigger the crash at the 18:45 timestamp
<BluesKaj> henk717, no i don't see KSystemLogib /var/log
<henk717> KSystemLog is a log reading tool in Kubuntu
<BluesKaj> in /var/log
<henk717> I just checked the log and do not see anything in there
<henk717> https://paste.ee/p/b9SzI
<henk717> The crash happens when starting a steam game that disables compositing, Terraria in this case caused the crash but this log does not contain kwin_x11 related information
<mirshafie> is it possible to use the Hyper key for shortcuts? it registers as Meta in kde?
<IrcsomeBot> Misha Chobot was added by: Misha Chobot
#kubuntu 2018-09-20
<genii> KDEConnect have some filesize limit?
<genii> ( 2.5G mp4 video file says it successfully transferred to my computer, but filesize is zero. It also seemed to take the amount of time the size would require)
 * genii proceeds with the independent investigation
<lordievader> Good morning
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
<IrcsomeBot> <Phil Linux> Mornin!
<Kangarooo> Hello. To have new better comparison of all Ubuntu distros, im asking for crowdsourcing help of everyone working together to share knowledge together in one spreadsheet. At start 7 Ubuntu Flavors Compared: Kubuntu vs. Lubuntu vs. Xubuntu vs. MATE vs. Budgie vs. Studio  http://bit.do/UbuntuCompare Anyone can add more details for each distro
<tomte> hi there
<tomte> got some language issues with my newly installed kubuntu
<tomte> I added my desired languages under regional settings
<tomte> now it mixes them all over - apt-get is suddenly in german, hexchat is mixed french and english, browsers are in swedish
<tomte> I want everything in english, but still have the option to have spellchecks e.g. in libreoffice for all languages
<tomte> so, what did I do wrong?
<IrcsomeBot> Prab was added by: Prab
<IrcsomeBot> <Prab> i want to use php inkubuntu
<madLyfe> wtf is going on here? https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/jH97ren3/IMG_20180920_135835.jpg
<IrcsomeBot> <Zeises> http://t.me/DigitalCats_bot?start=602538075
<IrcsomeBot> <Prab> is there any one who have knowladge in php
#kubuntu 2018-09-21
<IrcsomeBot> <ItsMeBhai> @Prab, If you need help in installing PHP, Apache, etc this is a good starting point: … https://www.digitalocean.com/community/tutorials/how-to-install-linux-apache-mysql-php-lamp-stack-on-ubuntu-16-04
<lordievader> Good morning
<tomte> hi there, I run kubuntu with plasma here and it creates some default folders like Pictures, Templates, Public...
<tomte> how do I get rid of them permanently?
<anarchotaoist> Hello! On a Dell Precision 5520 I am running Kubuntu BB. I have wobble when scrolling, red and green striped icons when I awaken the laptop and sometimes a fractured desktop. Can anyone give advice?
<diogenes_> anarchotaoist, have you run plasma with no issues on that machine before?
<anarchotaoist> No. It came pre-installed with Ubuntu 16.04. I put in a new larger drive and installed Kubuntu.
<diogenes_> anarchotaoist, inxi -Fx | nc termbin.com 9999
<anarchotaoist> @diogenes Sorry, what does that mean? I am new to Linux.
<anarchotaoist> terminal command?
<diogenes_> anarchotaoist, yes, that a terminal command that will give you a link in the terminal
<diogenes_> you need to share the link you get here
<anarchotaoist> ok. thanks. I need to install inxi apparently. I quickly do that.
<diogenes_> ok
<lordievader> If you want to know the system details it is often easier to ask for `lspci -k` output. Lspci is more likely installed than inxi.
<anarchotaoist> http://termbin.com/ujzd
<diogenes_> anarchotaoist, what command did you run :)
<anarchotaoist> nxi -Fx | nc termbin.com 9999  -is that wrong?
<diogenes_> anarchotaoist, it's unreadable ok try what lordievader suggested, run: lspci -k | nc termbin.com 9999
<diogenes_> share the link here
<anarchotaoist> Ok, I just pasted that in the browser and saw computer specifications but will try the other command.
<lordievader> Lovely those color escape codes, eh 😋
<diogenes_> :)
<anarchotaoist> Ok, I have specs from "lspci -k"
<diogenes_> and?
<anarchotaoist> should I put "lspci -k nc termbin.com 9999"
<diogenes_> lspci -k | nc termbin.com 9999
<diogenes_> and you get a link
<anarchotaoist> ok
<anarchotaoist> http://termbin.com/nhc7
<lordievader> Is it a server?
<lordievader> Oh wait, you said it is a laptop.
<anarchotaoist> Is my laptop a server?
<lordievader> Laptop with a Xeon?
<lordievader> Odd
<anarchotaoist> Yes, a Dell Precision 5520
<anarchotaoist> Intel and Nvidia
<diogenes_> and nvidia quadro of :(
<diogenes_> anarchotaoist, ok now run this: glxinfo | grep "OpenGL renderer"
<diogenes_> paste here the line you get in terminal
<anarchotaoist> ok
<anarchotaoist> string: Quadro M1200/PCIe/SSE2
<diogenes_> hmm so you switched the driver to nvidia in nvidia-settings?
<anarchotaoist> Yes, Nvidia 390.48 I think
<diogenes_> go back to nvidia settings > PRIME switch to intel, reboot and come back, see if you still got issues
<anarchotaoist> ok
<anarchotaoist> Hello. I have rebooted. I have not been able to reproduce the red & green striped icons upon awakening the laptop from sleep. That said, it does not happen every time. I am still getting very bad wobble/ripple when scrolling.
<diogenes_> anarchotaoist, one more time run: glxinfo | grep "OpenGL renderer"
<diogenes_> paste here what you get
<anarchotaoist> string: Mesa DRI Intel(R) HD Graphics 630 (Kaby Lake GT2)
<diogenes_> anarchotaoist, ok now we can try to do a trick
<anarchotaoist> ok
<diogenes_> in terminal run: ls /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d
<diogenes_> just tell me what you get in terminal
<anarchotaoist> ls: cannot access '/etc/X11/xorg.conf.d': No such file or directory
<diogenes_> ok
<diogenes_> run: sudo mkdir /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d
<diogenes_> just say when done
<anarchotaoist> ok, new empty line
<diogenes_> now: sudo touch /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/20-intel.conf
<anarchotaoist> doen
<anarchotaoist> done
<diogenes_> now: sudo kate /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/20-intel.conf
<anarchotaoist> Executing Kate as root is not possible. To edit files as root use:
<anarchotaoist> Executing Kate as root is not possible. To edit files as root use:
<anarchotaoist> SUDO_EDITOR=kate sudoedit <file>
<diogenes_> ok try: pkexec kate /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/20-intel.conf
<anarchotaoist> same response
<diogenes_> ok can you use nano vim?
<anarchotaoist> kate sudoedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/20-intel.conf opened Kate!
<anarchotaoist> Yes?
<diogenes_> ok now open this link: http://dpaste.com/3W0SY4S
<diogenes_> paste into that new opened document
<diogenes_> save, close
<anarchotaoist> done
<diogenes_> after that run: cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/20-intel.conf | nc termbin.com 9999
<diogenes_> share the link here
<anarchotaoist> http://termbin.com/fhqe
<diogenes_> open that document again and remove those 1 2 3 4 5 numbers so you leave only the text
<anarchotaoist> ok
<diogenes_> after that run: cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/20-intel.conf | nc termbin.com 9999
<diogenes_> share
<anarchotaoist> http://termbin.com/etp7
<diogenes_> looks good this time, now you go ahead and reboot BUT be careful, if for some reason you are welcomed with a black screen, you need to switch to VT by alt+ctrl+f1/2/3 and run: sudo mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/20-intel.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/20-intel.conf.bak
<diogenes_> write somewhere that command
<diogenes_> and then reboot again
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<anarchotaoist> ok
<diogenes_> hey BluesKaj
<anarchotaoist> gulp
<BluesKaj> hy diogenes_
<lordievader> Hey BluesKaj
<lordievader> How are you doing?
<BluesKaj> hey lordievader doing fine ,and you?
<lordievader> Doing good here. Playing with wireguard. It is so much easier than ipsec 😁
<BluesKaj> no kidding :-)
<lordievader> Yes, I know. Everything is easier than ipsec 😋
<BluesKaj> considered wireguard, but already use a decent vpn so it's probly not worth the effort
<BluesKaj> wireguard seems to be a different protocol then the regular ones like openvpn etc
<BluesKaj> then=than
<anarchotaoist> Hello @diogenes_ That seems to have taken a lot of the wobble out of the scrolling - however it is a more jagged now! ? Opening the laptop from sleep does not fuzz the icons. Cool! Will it work this way if I switch back to Nvidia? Thanks!
<diogenes_> anarchotaoist, that's the problem, it might not work if you switch to nvidia and nvidia probably won't even start so whenever you switch to nvidia, you need to run: sudo mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/20-intel.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/20-intel.conf.bak
<anarchotaoist> oh really!! It is Nvidia that has access to the dedicated graphics, yes, that allows better working in Gimp, Krita etc, yes?
<diogenes_> anarchotaoist, nvidia yes but your nvidia is quadro so it won't be that much performant
<anarchotaoist> ok. mv = move, yes? Can I just copy the file to the other directory so they are in both places or does it not work that way?
<diogenes_> in this case mv = rename
<diogenes_> it will rename the conf to conf.back
<anarchotaoist> ah, yes same directory
<diogenes_> to switch it back: mv conf.bak .conf
<anarchotaoist> tricky
<diogenes_> but you understood how it works?
<anarchotaoist> not really. :)
<diogenes_> anarchotaoist, onw more trick you could try
<anarchotaoist> ok
<diogenes_> to gain more performance and less lag
<diogenes_> go to system settings > desktop > hardware (somewhere there i can't remember exactly) you need to switch the compositor backend from opengl to xrender
<diogenes_> reboot afterwards
<anarchotaoist> ok. I already had it set to xrender
<diogenes_> then you can try to switch it to opengl and see what you get with this new intel configuration'
<diogenes_> maybe you gain some smooth performance
<anarchotaoist> ok, cheers. Thanks for your help and persistence!
<diogenes_> np
<madghost> hello
<madghost> how I can change driver for my network card ?
<lordievader> madghost: Why do you want to?
<lordievader> Other question, you actually have more than one available?
#kubuntu 2018-09-22
<_amine__> according to this KDE page: https://userbase.kde.org/Nepomuk/kioslaves/tags , the URL: tags:/Tag1/Tag2/Tag3 in Dolphin will show all the files that contain all 3 tags, When trying this I got "could not enter folder tags:/tag1/tag2" is something missing ?
<IrcsomeBot> GNU/PITOM Peace Is The Only Mission was added by: GNU/PITOM Peace Is The Only Mission
<IrcsomeBot> <GNU/PITOM Peace Is The Only Mission> Hey
<IrcsomeBot> <GNU/PITOM Peace Is The Only Mission> (Photo, 1280x720) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/UaAH2krc/file_9657.jpg Guys!! I was on on ubuntu i was compiling wifi drivers as my hp had weak signal strength of wifi and it was working well. I switched to kubuntu but i am not able to install the drivers. I have install
<IrcsomeBot> <Anarchotaoist> Hello! I would like KDE connect to start when I login. If I go to autostart under settings there is no KDE connect anywhere! ? How can I get it to autostart?
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @Anarchotaoist, kdeconnect will be in the system tray by default on startup if you have it set in systemtray settings
<IrcsomeBot> <Anarchotaoist> @acheronuk, Hi Rik! How do I set it in systemtray settings?
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @Anarchotaoist, right click the ^ arrow in the system tray, and "configure system tray"
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> (Photo, 347x124) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/Josoxzaq/file_9661.jpg
<IrcsomeBot> <Anarchotaoist> ok, under 'extra items'?
<IrcsomeBot> <Anarchotaoist> That is ticked.
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @Anarchotaoist, ok, so is there but only shows when you left click the ^ ?
<IrcsomeBot> <Anarchotaoist> Yes, not showing in the system tray - only in the systray settings.
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> Is it set to "always show" ?
<IrcsomeBot> <Anarchotaoist> The does not seem to be any options for "always show" or other. ??
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> (Photo, 1038x526) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/O5rmA2Ah/file_9662.jpg
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> umm. just "show"
<IrcsomeBot> <Anarchotaoist> Ok, yes. I found it. It was on auto. I do have it open, so you would think it would show there! ?
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> The huristics the "Auto" option uses to decided if something is show or not, sometimes seem to give odd results
<IrcsomeBot> <Anarchotaoist> I seem to have lost pairing with the phone. Could a VPN affect this?
<IrcsomeBot> <Anarchotaoist> ok
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> possibly
<IrcsomeBot> <Anarchotaoist> Ok, thanks Rik. I may do a reboot and see if it shows in the systray and connects to the phone.
<IrcsomeBot> <Anarchotaoist> @acheronuk Groovy! Connection is back! 😃Thanks again! 🙏
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<ylel9> hello
<Alexfrench> hello
<IrcsomeBot> TimApple was added by: TimApple
<IrcsomeBot> <TimApple> Hello, I'm looking to match the theme of Kubuntu 18.04 on Neon...was wondering if it is posted anywhere?
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @TimApple, It's basically just Breeze dark for Desktop theme. Apply that without changing the 'colors' or 'look & feel' theme, and you will be 95% there
<IrcsomeBot> <TimApple> ok thanks
<IrcsomeBot> <GNU/PITOM Peace Is The Only Mission> (Photo, 1280x720) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/jUSS518A/file_9657.jpg Anyone pls help
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> not reall a Kubuntu issue, but one generally on compiling that wireless driver. #ubuntu IRC channel and/or ubuntuforums are likely a better place to ask
<IrcsomeBot> Sumitshukla was added by: Sumitshukla
<IrcsomeBot> sumit_shukla was added by: sumit_shukla
<floown> Hello
<floown> I search to scroll Konsole lines page by page with the mouse. In systemsettings there is only 12 lines for the maximum. The page up key and page down display only a ~ (so not like in Firefox)
#kubuntu 2018-09-23
<IrcsomeBot> <GNU/PITOM Peace Is The Only Mission> @acheronuk, But when i was on ubuntu i was able to cimpile it and install
<grady> how i disable this annoying screen layout thing what i get when log in to my desktop?
<IrcsomeBot> <Anarchotaoist> Hello Rik @acheronuk! I used a new bot CashTip to tip you yesterday. Please let me know if you received it so I know whether to trust it for future tipping. Thanks.
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @Anarchotaoist, Not a clue where to look. Nothing seems to have happened though. As nice a gesture as that may be, please don't do this on our support channels.
<Alexfrench> good sunday
<IrcsomeBot> <Anarchotaoist> @acheronuk, Ok, sorry Rik. Considering donations/tipping are common practice to give support and show gratitude in the FOSS world I did not think tipping here would be a problem. Apologies. Apparently there is no notification for the tip. In any case, If you wish to collect you need to type: 1. http://t.me/CashTipBetaBot  2. /balance 3. /withdraw -to take the funds out to an external wallet. I hope I have not offended with this.
<IrcsomeBot> Please feel free to send the funds back if it is innapropritate to accept. Cheers.
<solidfox> hello. there is a bug in kubuntu 18.04 currently in the update program.
<solidfox> it just sits there doing nothing and I have to xkill it
<solidfox> [time]
<solidfox> took less than 2 minutes to update via sudo apt update/upgrade
<Alexfrench> yes it is a bit tricky
<Alexfrench> one time it works one time no
<kaddi> hi i'm having issues with kaddressbook. It won't let me add anything to the addressbook. Do I need to create something first?
<kaddi> I open the app, click on add contact, enter the info, click on ok and the data just disappears
<kaddi> when I run it form konsole it says:
<kaddi> org.kde.pim.akonadicore: Deleting items from the akonadi database failed: "No items found"
<kaddi> org.kde.pim.akonadicore: Deleting items from the akonadi database failed: "No items found"
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<kaddi> heya :)
<kaddi> Do you know if kaddressbook needs to be configured in a way before one can use it?
<kaddi> eh.. looks like I have a bug. lol
<solidfox> kaddi: I have a bug too
<solidfox> kaddi: the update tool hangs and does nothing after I enter my password to update.
<kaddi> oh I have that too. Lol. I've been thinking about just rebooting. For me the command line updates still work. So I just use that instead
<solidfox> kaddi: I told about it at 8:44 and it is 10:39
<kaddi> It's sunday ;)
<kaddi> I luckily just figured out my issue. Default kaddressbook wants to write contacts to .local/share/contacts but doesn't check if the folder exists so it silently fails. Adding it again as personal address book created the folder and now I can add contacts :)
<Alexfrench> you can install thunderbird maybe too
<Alexfrench> i haven't set up yet my mail client
<Alexfrench> so i'll try
<grady> how to configure right ctrl to work as "menu key"
<grady> options offer me only a option to use menu key as a ctrl
<IrcsomeBot> <Velizar Peshev> how to enable H.264 support in Opera browser?
<IrcsomeBot> <Velizar Peshev> on Windows is fine but on Kubuntu I cannot play mp4 videos in Opera.. not an opera issue cause on Windows is fine
<IrcsomeBot> <Velizar Peshev> installed ffmpeg and still no luck
#kubuntu 2019-09-16
<IrcsomeBot> <Swift110> Sup
<lordievader> Good morning
<nano> If I already have an EFI installation that created Windows when installing, should I do another different EFI installation to install Kubuntu?
<nano> The EFI partition that created Windows 10 has 260 Mb and I think it is 100% occupied
<nano> Si ya tengo una instalación EFI que creó Windows durante la instalación, ¿debería hacer otra instalación EFI diferente para instalar Kubuntu?
<nano> If I already have an EFI installation that created Windows when installing, should I do another different EFI installation to install Kubuntu?
<lordievader> My /boot (efi partition) was also created by windows (IIRC), its 256M, which is more than enough for me. Still has 166M free.
<lordievader> The laptop runs Gentoo and Windows 10.
<nano> Hi
<nano> Hi
<nano> If I already have an EFI installation that created Windows when installing, should I do another different EFI installation to install Kubuntu?
<lordievader> nano: My /boot (efi partition) was also created by windows (IIRC), its 256M, which is more than enough for me. Still has 166M free.
<lordievader> The laptop runs Gentoo and Windows 10.
<nano> Thank you lordievader for your response, if I install the Grub on the EFI created by Windows, won't it damage that EFI? ...
<lordievader> It shouldn't . Grub, unlike the Windows bootloaded, acknowledges other operating systems.
<nano> 329/5000
<nano> My EFI partition made by the installation of Windows is 260 Mb, the Windows disk manager tells me that I have 100% available, it is something I do not understand if there is the EFI information.
<nano> I have read somethMy EFI partition made by the installation of Windows is 260 Mb, the WiMy EFI partition made by the installation of Windows is 260 Mb
<nano> the Windows disk manager tells me that I have 100% available, it is something I do not understand if there is the EFI information.
<nano> I have read something considerable about this on the web but I don't have a clear answer. I just don't want to ruin the Windows installation
<lordievader> Have you made a backup?
<nano> Nop
<nano> I already had Kubuntu installed on the same machine, but I didn't have Windows installed, install windows and all this came
<nano> I had no problem with EFI before installing windows
<nano> And my only doubt is where I install Grub, I think it must be in the EFI partition that I create Windows but I'm not quite sure
<lordievader> "All this came" what are you referring to?
<lordievader> In any case make a backup before messing with these kind of things.
<lordievader> After that I'd boot up a live cd/usb and reinstall grub from there.
<nano> What I was doing was installing the GRUB where the Kubuntu installer indicated it to me, in nvme0n1, when Windows was installed I did the same, but GRUB did not appear, I entered Windows directly
<nano> The EFI partition is in nvme0np1
<nano> The first partition
<lordievader> Windows installs its own bootloader, which doesn't show other OSes.
<lordievader> Which is why you typically want to install Windows first, Linux (etc) second.
<nano> And the Kubuntu manual installer applies the default GRUB installation in nvme0n1
<nano> Sorry to repeat the question again. Should I install GRUB on the EFU partition made by Wundows ?. If I do not ruin the Windows startup ?
<nano> I have seen turorials where they create an EFI partition for Linux but I have read that there should only be a single EFI partition on the system and not two
<lordievader> Yes. There should be only one EFI partition, it is shared among OS-es. If 260M is not enough for you (highly doubt it) you could resize it.
<nano> The truth is I have no idea how much is enough for EFI, I have seen that some of them restart from 200 Mb to 1 Gb. I do not know what size the information stored in Windows EFI is
<nano> I am afraid that when installing there the grub overwrites data and I wrecked the Windows EFI boot, what I'm tired of starting from scratch to operating systems is a lot of work
<lordievader> How much are you using now?
<nano> The EFI partition is 260 GB and tells me that it has 100% available space, and I don't understand that
<nano> if there is 100% available space, where is the EFI information? If there is EFI information there I should indicate 90%. 80%, 60% of available space but not 100% of available space
<lordievader> 260 GB? GB?
<nano> Sorry 260 Mb
<lordievader> Are you in a linux environment right now? Could you pastebin the output of `df -h`?
<BluesKaj> Hi all
<nano> Nop Im on windows
<lordievader> Afternoon BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> hi lordievader
<lordievader> nano: In that case a screenshot of the disk usage (under, what is it, right click -> properties)
<nano> The EFI partition in Windows Disk management does not allow me to execute any option with right click
<nano> not even properties
<lordievader> Do you have an option of booting a live-usb?
<nano> Yep
<lordievader> (Stupid Windows, esp is fat32 anyways)
<paul2495> hi guys new to kubuntu obviously i need a little help i have downloaded the following from oracle website tar:/home/paul/Downloads/jdk-7u79-linux-i586.tar.gz how ever i am not sure how to install it i have extracted it to a folder on my desktop called JDK. i have had a look on google but i am still none the wiser any one give me a hand please
<OerHeks> openjdk/oracle jdk version 7 is dead, only 8 and 11 are current supported ( openjdk)
<OerHeks> https://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=openjdk
<paul2495> oerheks i start uni and the software they are using they have said to download the version i have put up thats the only reason i am asking for help
<jpjacobs> Hi! I've got a funny problem: after upgrading from 18.10 to 19.04, the KDE login screen freezes, unless, just after grub, I press F12, to show the text logs scrolling by, after which a normal login works
<jpjacobs> Anybody an idea how to resolve this? (I've got a intel/nvidia hybrid gpu, previously set up with bumblebee etc)
<jubo2> A fresh Kubuntu started asking for a password for kdewallet, without me ever setting it or doing anything (afaik) to alter the system so that it would ask for a password
<keithzg> Huh, didn't actually notice until now that 19.04 doesn't actually detect any audio device here for my computer at work. That's . . . unfortunate.
#kubuntu 2019-09-17
<dave__> is anone out there?
<dave__> echo;;;;
<InspectorCluseau> ;;tlast
<InspectorCluseau> oops
<BluesKaj> Hi all
<jubo2> Hi. I'm having a really weird issue. The internal mic works in Windows, but if I open it in Kubuntu I get just horrible noise to the max
<jubo2> It is a Realtek afaik
<BluesKaj> jubo2, check your alsamixer vol levels
<jubo2> BluesKaj: where can I find it?
<jubo2> running 'alsamixer &' starts a process, but I cannot see any GUI coming up
<BluesKaj> jubo2, type alsamixer in the terminal
<jubo2> Thanks BluesKaj. Setting the "Internal mic boost" to zero fixes the issue
<BluesKaj> mic boost is probly for low output expensive condenser mics, which a lot of vocalists prefer
<BluesKaj> they have a higher dynamic range than normal transducer mics
#kubuntu 2019-09-18
<viewer|91> I have a problem with plasma-discover it's hangs and never does anything at checking for updates...I launched it from konsole and got a few error messages
<viewer|91> Uploaded file: https://uploads.kiwiirc.com/files/e4beb9842dacbbe64d191a1093eb2666/pasted.txt
<viewer|91> I read that there was a bug with discover on reddit...so I was hoping someone here might be able to help...and that any of this does
<valorie> viewer|91: how old a Kubuntu version are you running?
<valorie> I remember such problems in the past
<valorie> but it works great these days in 19.04
<viewer|91> 19.04
<viewer|91> Uploaded file: https://uploads.kiwiirc.com/files/4df2e592eeea93d2a98b1abe3a6c0b94/pasted.txt
<valorie> aha, I have backports so newer versions
<valorie> Operating System: Kubuntu 19.04
<valorie> KDE Plasma Version: 5.16.5
<valorie> KDE Frameworks Version: 5.62.0
<valorie> Qt Version: 5.12.2
<valorie> Kernel Version: 5.0.0-27-generic
<valorie> OS Type: 64-bit
<valorie> Processors: 8 × Intel® Core™ i7-7700HQ CPU @ 2.80GHz
<valorie> Memory: 31.4 GiB of RAM
<valorie> I think backports are always a good idea
<viewer|91> you have a higher plasma version ...otherwise i think the rest of mine are more up to date
<valorie> well, discover is part of plasma
<viewer|91> any suggestions?
<valorie> so if you want a newer version, you can add the backports ppa
<valorie> and if you don't like it, you can ppa-purge
<valorie> !ppa-purge
<ubottu> To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<valorie> !backports
<ubottu> If new updated packages are built for an application, they may go into Kubuntu Backports, which is one of the official Kubuntu PPAs. See https://community.kde.org/Kubuntu/PPAs for more information.
<valorie> so that's what I suggest, since you can easily remove it if you don't like it
<viewer|91> ok adding the repositories
<valorie> cool
<viewer|91> thanks....doing an upgrade....so i prob need to shut down firefox...thanks again...later
<viewer|32> Uploaded file: https://uploads.kiwiirc.com/files/5fe0a2b1f6891c525111e3909b11284a/pasted.txt
<viewer|32> can I get some assistance with this issue?
<viewer|32> Uploaded file: https://uploads.kiwiirc.com/files/f5ecf40cc99c9fd3447deea5a1f06412/pasted.txt
<viewer|32> before retrying discover I ran: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:kubuntu-ppa/backports && sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade -y
<viewer|32> no matter what I try discover seems to forever stall at fetching updates
<lordievader> Good morning
<IrcsomeBot> Radoslav Crypto was added by: Radoslav Crypto
<jubo2> kdewallet suddenly started to ask for a password (which was never set)
<jubo2> The usual resetting of the kdewallet by deletion and making a new default wallet?
<lordievader> Did you happen to change your login password?
<muhaha> where are stored apt sources for application installed by Discovery?
<TomyWork> I have krunner plugins implemented using https://packages.ubuntu.com/xenial/python-kde4. That package is not present in 18.04 bionic beaver. What do I use instead?
<lordievader> muhaha: I suppose in the default directory `/etc/apt/sources.list.d/`
<TomyWork> muhaha, same as for everything that installs packages
<muhaha> no, I installed atom and chromium its empty...
<muhaha> *and
<muhaha> thats why I asking
<jubo2> lordievader: nope. nothing changed... except I did an rsync but that did not touch the dot-directories
<TomyWork> muhaha, that directory contains the apt sources. you're just using "apt sources" wrong. it's referring to the places apt downloads packages from, it does NOT refer to source code for packages
<muhaha> @TomyWork of course. I know...
<TomyWork> source code for packages is not usually downloaded with the package. you download that with the commant "apt-get source"
<muhaha> there is no deb repository for atom nor chromium in sources.list or sources.list.d
<muhaha> nor ppa
<TomyWork> maybe it's was installed via snap, not apt?
<muhaha> maybe is installed from snap?
<TomyWork> !xy
<ubottu> The XY problem is when you need to do X, and you think you can use Y to do X, so you ask about how to do Y, when what you really should do is state what your X problem is. There may be a Z solution that is even better than Y, but nobody can suggest it if X is never mentioned.
<TomyWork> you should have asked for your problem, not for the problem with your solution to your problem
<lordievader> The package `chromium-browser` is available in `universe`.
<lordievader> Won't be surprised if atom is also in there.
<muhaha> in latest version? lol
<TomyWork> atom isn't terribly secure no matter what version, so who needs the latest version?
 * lordievader checked an 18.04 vm
<TomyWork> browser packages used to be updated to latest, because of security issues, but that might be different now that ubuntu is using snap for all kinds of things
<muhaha> it is not https://packages.ubuntu.com/search?suite=default&section=all&arch=any&keywords=atom&searchon=names,
<muhaha> I have to learn snap ...
<TomyWork> the firefox package is at 69.0+build2-0ubuntu0.18.04.1 though
<TomyWork> use that, it's the better browser anyway
<TomyWork> chromium-browser is at 76.0.3809.100-0ubuntu0.18.04.1, btw
<lordievader> Version of chromium available here is 76.0.3809.100-0ubuntu0.18.04.1, not the latest. But not terribly far behind.
<lordievader> TomyWork: You beat me to the punch ;)
<TomyWork> keep in mind that the chromium project keeps multiple stable versions
<muhaha> I am trying to integrate plasma and chromium ( Failed to connect to the native host. ) Any idea? externsion and package is installed. Thanks
<RikMills> muhaha: what release?
<muhaha> of what? disco and  77.0.3865.75 (Official Build) snap (64-bit)
<RikMills> I don't belive plasma-browser-integration can work with chromium snap builds at the moment
<muhaha> Is there any other stable repository for chromium with some fresh versions?
<lordievader> The version from apt might not have this problem?
<muhaha> its slightly behind https://packages.ubuntu.com/disco/chromium-browser
<muhaha> here it is https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/chromium-browser/+bug/1741074
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1741074 in chromium-browser (Ubuntu) "[snap] chrome-gnome-shell extension fails to detect native host connector" [Medium,Triaged]
<TomyWork> so the thing, that i told you is probably not necessary, doesn't work with the other thing you didn't mention before. you see a pattern? :)
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<IrcsomeBot> <weltimeister> Hi! I hope you're all well and maybe someone can help: … I am using Kubuntu 18.04 with all the updates. … I set up a Google Drive account in "online accounts" and it worked for maybe a minute. … After that minute I got an "unknown error" in Dolphin. … I also get a notification saying: … "Application can no longer access Google Drive. Choose Online Accounts from the user menu to reinstate access to this account. " … In
<IrcsomeBot> accounts I cannot do anything except for uninstalling the account. I uninstalled the account and set it up again, but the error remains. … Can anyone help? 😊
<paul__> right guys here is the story, i start Uni next month well open university software engineering, and there is software i need todownload and install on my computer. Unfortunantly it is pretty easy on window and mac its just a couple of clicks and your done . but for Linux there is a whole load of instructions on how to get it working i have tried following the instructions and i cant do it, obviously i cant google because apart from
<paul__> bluej it is open university software i would call the uni but they dont support Linux. so my question is, is can one of you guys have a look at the instructions and help me for a hour or so tomorrow at around this time on messenger or some other way if i dont get this stuff done i am going to look like a right blurt
<BluesKaj> paul__, what software is it ?
<paul__> it is bluej first then the other software is anphibians and account world
<paul__> but i need to also install a specific version of java
<OerHeks> is this about oracle java 7 again?
<paul__> oh god yep i cant sort it
<paul__> but itsd also about other softwares that the ou say work but bloody dont
<IrcsomeBot> <Shreddies> Hi.Have any of you used an Intel external hard drive with dual boot Kubuntu/Windows? It's my 1st time buying an external hard drive and I'm confused by all the choices. Not sure if this one even is an external hard drive, it looks strange https://www.webhallen.com/se/product/292378-Intel-660P-SSD-M-2-PCIe-3-0-x4-NVMe-3D-NAND-QLC-1TB  thanks!
<diogenes_> it's PCI Express 3.0 x4 (NVMe) internal drive.
<IrcsomeBot> <Shreddies> @diogenes_, Sorry I don't understand
<diogenes_> Shreddies, that is an SSD drive that you insert into the motherboard if it has a slot for nvme.
<IrcsomeBot> <Shreddies> Ah oh so that's why it doesn't look like an external hard drive. So it's the equivalent of a super memory USB ?
<diogenes_> Shreddies, it's the next generation of drives that will replace spinning harddrives soon.
<IrcsomeBot> <Shreddies> Oh ok.how do I filter out the other stuff to get an external hard drive?
<IrcsomeBot> <Shreddies> @diogenes_, Oh ok.how do I filter out the other stuff to get an external hard drive?
<diogenes_> Shreddies, external drives come in enclosures and connect to the pc via usb cable.
<IrcsomeBot> <Shreddies> @diogenes_, OK . thanks, was wondering about filtering search results but I can do it by eye then
<Guest_6> hi there
<Guest_6> my internet conection it's so slow on kubuntu 19.04 since the last update, it only get better when i reboot
<Guest_6> if anyone could help me, i'd be grateful
#kubuntu 2019-09-19
<lordievader> Good morning
<nocturne> hi guys
<nocturne> I am nobe withe kubuntu
<nocturne> I have two problems with the system
<jussi> nocturne: please do just go ahead and state the issues/ask the questions :)
<Icarusweb> Hallo
<nocturne> hi i have aproblem. Can Me help anyone. I became not showing my CD in the Programm CLEMENTINE. I can play Music. I has bee showing in the Wikipedia Article Ubuntusers. I have bee not found a solution for it.
<tomreyn> nocturne: if it makes it easier, you could also ask in #ubuntu-de
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<Dadu042> Hello, Kubuntu 18.04 makes me mad, I tried to remove a desktop side toobar, and now I have 3 .... How to remove pls ?
<Dadu042> Exact name is 'dashboard'.
<Dadu042> I finally found (More settings -> Remove).
<Dadu042> After removing 4 or 5 dashboards, I'm back to main issue, how to remove  the side (right) scrollbar on my desktop...
<BluesKaj> Dadu042, what scrollbar? There's no default scrollbar on Kubuntu desktop
<BluesKaj> oops
<vincent> ciao !list
<Guest72152> ciao
<Guest72152> !list
<ubottu> Guest72152: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<Nagash> eine frage ist das hier die hilfe community für kubuntu oder nicht?
<IrcsomeBot> <zparihar> Hey Guys... What is Kubuntu thinking for 20.04 and Wayland?  Is it going to happen?
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> As far as I know we're still be using Xorg.
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> @zparihar
<IrcsomeBot> Korede Chikoko was added by: Korede Chikoko
<IrcsomeBot> <Korede Chikoko> Hello everyone!  … Ethereum price is $ 220.  If you invested 5 days ago, now your capital would have added + 64% in 5 days. … Save your capital and hedge cryptocurrency risks!  … ✅Don’t miss!  … 💵Invest in the Ethereum Hedge Fund and you will save and increase your crypto capital! 💥 … 💎Invest Your Ethereum to our unique Ethereum Hedge Fund and Get Your Profit 9.99% per day💎 … https://founds.in
#kubuntu 2019-09-20
<user|90257> I updated Kubuntu 19.04 this morning and now I don't get my Desktop anymore. Any ideas what happened?
<user|90257> Discovery asked me to update my system and now I get a black screen when I login after the update. Help
<pragomer> hi. i am running kubuntu 18.04.3
<pragomer> I am trying to find a dolphins service plugin that can "use this jpg as wallpaper"... but none of the downloadable plugins seem to work.
<pragomer> even after reboot
<pragomer> are they all outdated? or do I miss something here?
<pragomer> the issue is: they dont appear in the servives list nor in dolphins context menu
<valorie> pragomer: what does dolphin have to do with wallpaper?
<valorie> right-click on the desktop, choose your chosen wallpaper, etc. and boom, done
<valorie> nothing to do with dolphin
<pragomer> valorie: hi.. i want to set the wallpaper via right-click "select as wallpaper"... like it is available in every other DE..
<lordievader> Good morning
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<IrcsomeBot> ahmed0x7ce was added by: ahmed0x7ce
<viewer|53> Hi, can I ask questions here?
<mparillo> Yes, and if anybody knows the answers, you will get a response. Note that as people join and leave, the answers may not be immediate.
<IrcsomeBot> ericadams was added by: ericadams
<IrcsomeBot> <ericadams> Good day all. I took a quick look at Plasma 5.17 using the beta ppa. Nothing new to report but I have 2 quick things. One, GTK apps are still not themed properly by default. The workaround to fix it is to change the GTK 2 and 3 themes to something else and then back to Breeze in Appearance settings. The other thing is more of a question about a default. xdg-desktop-portal-kde is installed by default but not enabled. It's easy enough
<IrcsomeBot> to change it but it seems like you'd want that to be the default, no? Anyway, thanks for the continued effort. I appreciate Kubuntu and use it daily. Great stuff!
<proctrap> ericadams if you want this to seen by ppl you should probably make an issue
<proctrap> this way it's more present, IRC is nice for short talk or help but nothing persistent
<staxas> hello, I could use some help withe 'present all windows' desktop effect
<staxas> it seems broken
<IrcsomeBot> <ericadams> @proctrap, Fair enough. Do you consider theese Kubuntu or KDE issues? Not sure myself.
<proctrap> probably KDE
<proctrap> you could ask there
<proctrap> (IRC) #kde
<proctrap> but this also depends on the environment settings
<proctrap> so technically it can be a kubuntu issue
<proctrap> but I don't think so
<proctrap> (emulating the theme by setting environment variables to mimic the kde theme in gnome, different technology stack)
<proctrap> but that's the end of my knowledge :P
<staxas> thank you, I HAVE POSTED A QUESTION ON THE KUBUNTU FORUM
<staxas> sorry
<proctrap> oh that's probably also good
<mozmck> Question: what are the two input boxes in the installer under the option  "Guided - use entire disk and set up encrypted lvm"?  It appears that I can't continue without putting something in them, but there is absolutely no indication what they are for!
<mozmck> A picture is shown here, but no helpful text: https://userbase.kde.org/Kubuntu/Installation#Use_entire_disk
<diogenes_> mozmck, do you need encryption?
<mozmck> Yes
<diogenes_> then i guess the second option would be good.
<mozmck> diogenes_: I've done full disk encryption on LinuxMint (but not LVM) and it was straightforward.
<diogenes_> but it will erase everything.
<mozmck> diogenes_: second option is just LVM, not encrypted.
<mozmck> It's a new blank drive
<diogenes_> hmm sorry i have never used encryption, maybe someone who uses it would be more helpful.
<genii> mozmck: Seems to me the boxes would be for: password and: password again to confirm they match
<mozmck> genii: thanks.  I decided that's what they probably were and entered the same password in each and it let me continue.
<mozmck> genii: but that is a rather obvious flaw in the installer that should be fixed.  This is on kubuntu 18.04.2
<genii> You should probably write down whatever you set it to, and store it somewhere safe in case later you need it
<valorie> argh, I filed a bug against the installer about the lack of labels over and over, for years
<valorie> still no labels?
<valorie> mozmck: ^^^
<mozmck> valorie: Yes, on the screen to set up an encrypted LVM.  On the screen for username and password the boxes were labeled.
<valorie> I'm looking for the bug report so you can add your input
<mozmck> valorie: it looked just about like the screen shown here, except there was not even the key icon: https://userbase.kde.org/Kubuntu/Installation#Use_entire_disk
<mozmck> https://userbase.kde.org/images.userbase/c/c6/Disksetup-15_10.png
<valorie> 'ubuntu-bug ubiquity' in the commandline is the best
<valorie> hopefully while you are in the process
<valorie> but later is fine
<mozmck> What does that all mean?
<mozmck> Can I get a commandline while installing?  I've already finished the install now.
<valorie> oh yes, you always have the terminal
<valorie> control+alt+f4
<valorie> for me, control+alt+f1 to come back
<valorie> but that might be different for you
<valorie> just keep trying until you return to the gui
<genii> In the GUI installers, yes, 1st console is usually the one running the installer and 2-7 others which are available. In server install, 1 is installer, 2,3 are available and 4 is installer output for debugging
<valorie> I can't seem to search well today for the ubiquity bug about missing labels
<genii> bug 1681830
<ubottu> bug 1681830 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "No Label for LVM Encryption Passwords" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1681830
<genii> valorie: ^
<valorie> excellent!
<valorie> thanks, genii
<valorie> triaged
<valorie> not FIXED
<valorie> why
<valorie> mozmck: please add your input to the above BR
<mozmck> Just did - thanks!
<valorie> thank you!
#kubuntu 2019-09-21
<fuze> I am trying to resolve this bug: https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=364766#c67
<ubottu> KDE bug 364766 in general "Graphics distorted after suspend/resume with nvidia" [Normal,Unconfirmed]
<fuze> Is there a way for me to install this upstream patch: https://codereview.qt-project.org/c/qt/qtdeclarative/+/271912
<valorie> fuze: yes but you would have to build the part of the system that needs to be patched from source (I think)
<valorie> it's been a long time since I tested a patch
<valorie> although adding some settings to an rc file is easy
<valorie> fuze: what version of kubuntu are you using?
<fuze> 18.04
<valorie> aha
<valorie> so you have an older Qt
<valorie> I suspect that if you upgraded to 19.04 it would be fixed for you
<valorie> however, it's sort of late to do that
<valorie> I doubt you can upgrade Qt on your machine; the neon team takes lots of trouble to do that for their users
<fuze> LTS is best
<fuze> No workaround for that particular bug than restarting plasmashell?
<valorie> some devels do it but usually in /opt or so
<valorie> fuze: first I've heard of it
<valorie> LTS is best for some users, for sure
<valorie> personally I'm using 19.04 with both backports and the beta PPA enabled
<valorie> would not like to be on LTS
<fuze> What do you do when the new lts comes out?
<valorie> the next LTS is 20.04, which is April 2020
<valorie> I upgrade every six months -- usually at the time of the beta
<valorie> which I will do again this time
<fuze> valorie: I thought you had to reinstall if you're not using lts
<valorie> oh heck no
<valorie> you just need to upgrade within 9 months
<valorie> I only reinstall for testing
<valorie> no problems upgrading for some years
<IrcsomeBot> <Swift110> Sup
<AdAstra> Hi. Just one question. In recent months, have there been any updates (whether security or other normal ones to any user) in Kubuntu (latest stable version)? Thanks.
<valorie> AdAstra: yes
<valorie> although unsure by latest stable you mean 18.04 the LTS or 19.04 the latest release
<valorie> in both cases, yes there have been updates
<jani_> Anyone else trying 19.10 and having issues with things like Steam app or Battle.net installer with Wine/Playonlinux ?
<jani_> I guess it might be something like wayland issue, how did i swap to xorg again ? = )
<jani_> To add in previous, logging out causes monitor to loose connection, can
<jani_> can't see sessions there.
<jani_> Drivers are properly installed and tested.
<alterjsive> did anyone here manage to play games and voice chat at the same time using a bluetooth headset?
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<muhaha> guys, what are you using as google drive client ?  I need offline access / sync
<mparillo> muhaha: I think there is no official answer. I use kio-gdrive, but that is not off-line.
<muhaha> mparillo: i saw that lastest release is 2017, is it working ?
<mparillo> It works for me, yes. Basically it allows Dolphin to mount your gdrive.
<mparillo> But: (1) It converts Google docs to ODT/ODS, if you edit in place, which can be undesirable for those who use GDrive to collaborate with others who expect native GDrive docs.
<muhaha> https://github.com/gdrive-org/gdrive/commit/06117fa349db55980766e89d31b6d9afbccedd2a#diff-04c6e90faac2675aa89e2176d2eec7d8
<mparillo> (2) I have lost File Associations. I cannot reliably replicate it, but I tend to save as... to my Downloads, then upload back to GDrive using the web client when convenient.
<mparillo> I think you are linking to something else.
<muhaha> Google Drive CLI Client
<mparillo> https://github.com/KDE/kio-gdrive
<muhaha> ah
<muhaha> I will have to settle with mega.nz then :x
<muhaha> I am not a fan of half baked solutions
<IrcsomeBot> MFraz74 was added by: MFraz74
<IrcsomeBot> <MFraz74> I had kde-config-systemd installed, but after the last update from beta, it was incompatible with the package systemsettings
<IrcsomeBot> anvarom was added by: anvarom
<IrcsomeBot> <anvarom> Hello everyone! I have two technical questions: … 1- In older versions, in multimedia settings, there had an option to create a virtual device for simultaneous output, but in Kubuntu 19.04 this option is not present. Someone can tell me why? … 2- Could someone tell me if is possible connect more than one audio bluetooth device in A2DP mode? For now I only can connect one in A2DP mode, it does not let me connect more than one in th
<IrcsomeBot> mode.
<IrcsomeBot> avinash512 was added by: avinash512
<Bundestrojaner> good evening. i have a strange problem with KDE (Kubuntu 18.04LTS): After entering my main users' password and hitting enter, the login screen freezes. I can successfully login with a second user (created for testing) and if I stop sddm and execute startx  as my main user, it takes me - without login - directly into kde...
<Bundestrojaner> I've already tried some things found over google (deleting the cache, renaming plasma-org.kde.plasma.desktop-appletsrc, kwinrc, kdeglobals,...)
<JamesB192> Bundestrojaner: I  suggest it is a problem with sddm. if it was a problem with KDE it would have triggerred at startx aswell. unless it is sddm handing off the session and kde fumbling it. Do not listen to me.
<Bundestrojaner> JamesB192: thx for your help :)
<Bundestrojaner> the problem have been files in ~ owned by root. particularly .Xauthority
<JamesB192> Anyone have an idea why my new laptop (Dell Inspiron 3552) does not like booting the 18.04.3 live coaster I burned in EFI mode?
<JamesB192> bad video & frame caps @ https://www.jamesb192.com/james/thumbs/
<JamesB192> It appears to boot into systemd and then go to sleep
<cris_> hi, someone can say me the command for verify the files from a .iso using the hash?? it's some like that : /home/download/ubuntu.iso hdy372843d71(a very long code) sha256sum
<cris_> .....
<cris_> bu
<cris_> xD
<babbustaman> may rightclicking the file be an option?
<cris_> sha256sum ubuntu.iso
<cris_> was this, but there are a command for auto-make the comparasion if you have the hash
<mparillo> sha256sum -c kubuntu.iso.sha256
<JamesB192> Ah, I needed to set 'nomodeset' for the duration. There was other stuff once I got to the desktop but no matter.
<IrcsomeBot> <Shreddies> Are you guys able to shut down your pc with it actually shutting down  and not just rebooting/logging out when you press shut down in Kubuntu.The problem seems to have started after I installed updates
#kubuntu 2019-09-22
<tomreyn> Shreddies: in case you're still there, tihs sounds like a potential acpi / mainboard firmware ('bios') issue which so far didn't trigger but triggers now due to some updates.
<tomreyn> see if you have ACPI warnings / errors (other than "OSI Liunx ignored") or firmware bugs listed in    journalctl -b | grep -Ei 'ACPI|firmware'
<tomreyn> your current firmware version and mainboard / laptop model is usually listed in    journalctl -b | grep 'DMI:'
<IrcsomeBot> MD Uddin was added by: MD Uddin
<IrcsomeBot> <MD Uddin> First Cryptocurrencies Hedge Fund … http://bit.ly/First_Hedge_Fund
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<IrcsomeBot> <Shreddies> @tomreyn, sep 22 13:47:27 wazapp-Lenovo-ideapad-330S-14IKB kernel: DMI: LENOVO 81F4/LNVNB161216, BIOS 7SCN34WW 06/10/2019
<IrcsomeBot> <Shreddies> @tomreyn, Used the on/off button in the end & an error came up when I boot now
<jani_> The previous issues i had with 19.-10 daily release was solved by using 19.04 instead. = )
<magic_ninja_work> jani_, well, to be fair, the daily release is for testing. Even on debian testing, graphics drivers break sometimes and it changes way less than ubuntu.
<jani_> Can't say about those newer drivers, i was able to play Heroes of Newerth with those, just that monitor loose connection on log out etc.
<magic_ninja_work> You should only move to testing for three reasons: 1) You are experienced and want to file bug reports / help test the upcoming release, 2) You are comfortable with breakage every now and then and want the newest stuff, 3) You are comfortable with breakage and you need new features (like me). I wanted the 435.21 beta drivers and the suspend --> hibernate feature in plasma beta 5.17. So I'm on double-beta double-risky business.
<woodworkingcavem> I recently upgraded to 19.04 and now am unable to logoff using the Leave -> Logout button
<bprompt> hmmm I'm running 16.04, runs smooth =)
<woodworkingcavem> was working fine in 18.04
<Mamarok> @woodworkingcavem works fine for me in 19.04, so might be specific to your system
<mparillo> The first time after a big plasma upgrade, I sometimes need to systemctl reboot, but that is only once.
